# F71 True Confessions



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The place where you come clean about a watch fact about yourself that may shock and outrage the masses. I'll begin.

*
-- I guess display casebacks don't mean a thing to me*; I don't spend a moment looking at the casebacks of any of my watches -- even the ones with nice, decorated rotors like my Citizen Signature Grand Classic.

*-- I'm pretty sure I don't like NATOs.* I have a distressed leather Zulu strap that I kind of like. But nylon-ish NATOs? I keep trying and keep not particularly liking.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I sometimes hide cookies and tell my sons they're all gone, so I can be sure they don't eat them all before I get any.


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

Well, since we are in a safe space....

- I think the SKX007 is hideous and overpriced when you can have the Orient Mako;
- I always assume anything under 39 mm is girlish (my most un-affordable watch is 37,5 but was a gift from my mum so..);
- I sneak new watches in the house after getting them delivered at work;
- I keep all my bezels perfectly aligned, if I see someone with a bezel pip NOT at 12 I freak out

Now, that was liberating


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

-I don't understand how anyone here isn't aware that their affordable "Swiss" watch comes from China

-I dislike the whole "homage to a current model" thing a lot. And in general calling a photocopied watch an homage. Milsub homage? Fine. Those Rodinas......?

-I'll never understand how anyone would buy a used leather strap. Or nylon.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

1. I have a Dremel and I'm not afraid to use it!








2. This "hobby" will demand much better tools than I have.









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm not a huge fan of automatics...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I have posted a watch in a WRUW thread that I wasn't actually wearing. It was new, I had a nice photo, wanted to show it off.


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

I regret some of my early affordable purchases. Should've look around more and make more sensible choices. 

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

docvail said:


> I sometimes hide cookies and tell my sons they're all gone, so I can be sure they don't eat them all before I get any.


I don't have any children but am getting older and fear the day I can actually hide cookies from myself ... on second thought it may not be terrible. Imagine going through your senior years constantly finding cookies ... yum.

... and I generally dislike all "forum favorites".


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

F71 Anonymous. I feel safe already.

1. I take off my watch while I'm pooping and stare at the movement or dial until I'm finished. This can take up to 20 minutes on a bad day. 
2. I judge people that wear Armani watches. 
3. I judge people that reply to a post and quote all the images therein, making me have to scroll ad infinitum. You're ruining my internet.
4. If my WRUW post gets more "likes" than others, I feel like a boss and strut around the house flexing my muscles going "YEAH! YEAH! THAT'S RIGHT!"


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Sarosto said:


> Well, since we are in a safe space....
> 
> - I think the SKX007 is hideous and overpriced when you can have the Orient Mako;


Interesting. I've heard people say they don't care for the looks, but never yet heard it called overpriced.

Maybe I'm sensitive because it's my favorite watch, but don't worry we're still in the trust tree


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

1. I spent my first two years here afraid of what I assumed was the racket of the Swiss watch industry. I avoided them like the plague, equating them somehow to the South African diamond cartel.

2. No facts supported my paranoia.

3. I now own mostly Swiss watches, but mostly because the Japanese don't make many 44-45mm watches I like, not because I'm a snob.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

ChiefWahoo said:


> 1. I spent my first two years here afraid of what I assumed was the racket of the Swiss watch industry. I avoided them like the plague, equating them somehow to the South African diamond cartel.
> 
> 2. No facts supported my paranoia.
> 
> 3. I now own mostly Swiss watches, but mostly because the Japanese don't make many 44-45mm watches I like, not because I'm a snob.


... and to that point I find most Japanese designed watches completely out of proportion. While we had t drag them kicking and screaming over the 39mm mark they insist upon keeping them on silly looking 20mm bracelets ... that taper to something even less. I fear they will never "get it".


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Sarosto said:


> Well, since we are in a safe space....
> 
> *- I sneak new watches in the house after getting them delivered at work;*
> 
> Now, that was liberating


THIS.

Me too, and whenever I'm telling my wife I'm selling off another one, I'm not sure she's twigged yet that my watch box doesn't actually look any emptier. Luckily she's super busy with her work and actually supports my little hobby because I tend not to overspend (yet). She actually thinks it's really cool that I find new homes for the watches I don't want anymore because we do all tend to throw out so much stuff these days in the trash without thinking about it.


----------



## HoosierTrooper (May 17, 2015)

The only thing more pointless than see through case backs are open heart or skeleton watches. Kind of like putting a window on the side of the engine in a car, I don't need to see inside it to know it's running.


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

- I feel like a second class WUS member because I don't have an avatar or a signature but I'm too lazy to change that which makes me feel even worse

- The best watches to me are the ones with the biggest discounts

- Nobody seems to have the right shade of blue

- I don't like anything CWard makes and I don't know why they're getting more and more expensive each year

- There are a ton of watches I'd like to own but I can't justify having so many so I'll have none of them. 

- The bargains thread should be stickied

- Why don't people list what aftermarket strap they have on when they post pics

- I come up with the stupidest rules when it comes to browsing watches and the worst part is that I actually follow them

- I spend more time looking at watches than wearing them


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

HoosierTrooper said:


> The only thing more pointless than see through case backs are open heart or skeleton watches. Kind of like putting a window on the side of the engine in a car, I don't need to see inside it to know it's running.


Ouch!
Guess I just wasted about 25hrs creating just that.

And here, I thought it was like a peep show and I was admitting to a kind of voyeurism.
To each their own.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I kinda think the Orient Mako / Ray look kinda cheap... sorry Mako/ Ray fans the dial looks hella cheap plastic like every time I see it. 

the Casio MDV106 doesn't do anything for me either... I'd rather save for a 007/009 then buy one..

mods of the SKX's generally make me sad.... like look at that watch that they ruined...I have seen some mods that are ok but most of them I don't love. (especially this...if you want a DOXA so *** **** bad save money up and buy one)

the SKX is my spirit animal... I love it it is one of the best budget watches ever ... even it's flaws only add to it's charms... the fact you can't hand-wind it... just make you want to wear it...perfect...

i laugh out loud everytime I look at a invicta display


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

HoosierTrooper said:


> The only thing more pointless than see through case backs are open heart or skeleton watches. Kind of like putting a window on the side of the engine in a car, I don't need to see inside it to know it's running.


when I was younger I had a gaming pc with the stupid side window panel thing that is probably still popular~ish I hated it.. have to spend a bunch of time trying to make all the cables / whatever look all neat and tidy. I quickly got rid of that computer case and haven't had a case with a window since... I also do not like at all open heart watches..


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

I like gold watches. Not the less noticeable white gold, but rose gold and yellow gold. Since this is f71, I'm even down with plated gold finishes.


----------



## HoosierTrooper (May 17, 2015)

Justaminute said:


> Ouch!
> Guess I just wasted about 25hrs creating just that.
> 
> And here, I thought it was like a peep show and I was admitting to a kind of voyeurism.
> To each their own.


I just ran in here so you can't get me!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Really hoping this is a safe place. . .

I find the look of a modern dive watch on a thick leather strap slightly repulsive. I get it on vintage watches that are no longer seaworthy, but it just makes no sense to me to wear a sporty diver on leather.

Okay. Flame suit on.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

My favorite use for my Isofrane is on my Pebble Time.
I don't like it on dive watches I've tried.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

yes ++ Leather bands on dive watches... like telling the world "I'm really a poser" without saying a word in my view... 

I will give a pass to divers on leather NATO's since they could be swapped for water appropriate NATO in 10 seconds.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I also don't really like nylon or leather nato straps. It isn't the style, but the material. The jury is still out on 2 piece nylon straps.

I don't get the love for the cocktail time

I like date windows. I think watches without them are less useful.

I'm not head over on the new Turtle. At current prices the SKX or Sumo win everyday. 

I find little to differentiate the plethora of sub $350 micro watches that are being released lately. 

I think entry level swiss is better value than most micro in that range especially when on sale 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

I find NATO straps hideous. That extra flap of material tucked away at the top of the watch looks so ugly to me.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

I probably bought so many cheap watches that I do not wear any more, that their combined cost could have bought me a Rolex. Or a new car.

Now I care mostly about my vintage mechanicals. And yet changing batteries in quartz watches around here has accelerated to something of a cottage Industry.


----------



## bocbass (Jun 21, 2011)

I bought a quartz TAG at retail from an AD. Biggest mistake of my watch collecting life.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

1-I feel a bit of guilt when I open my watchbox in the morning and take a SKX007 for the day instead of a Shogun or Tuna.

2-When calculating how much my collection is worth, I always instinctively round down my pricing even if I remember exactly how much I paid for each watch (thanks Paypal history)...

3-Regarding point #2, when the total resulted in about 3500$ value, I was like " It's okay, I worked extra hours this year, it's like a reward"....then it was up to about 7500$ I was like "Ok, I sold my motorcycle last year and did not bought another".....and then when it was bout 12000$ it was "Ok, my car is all paid and cleared up and it's a 2014 so no big expenses for a while..."......I don't know the next step (and honestly I started selling a bit lately to reduce the inventory!).


S.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Justaminute said:


> 1. I have a Dremel and I'm not afraid to use it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting watch, something I would like to see on kickstarter


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

If I can't get in early, I try to make my WRUW post as the first or last post in a certain page, since those typically get more likes. :-d

P.S. Its pure coincidence that this one is #31, top of page 4.


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

Flame suit on indeed.

- Yes, no one really has the right shade of blue! The 2 watches that does blue very well are the new Pelagos and the Squale 50 atmos matte (message me if you have one ;-)).
- I love nato straps on divers but I don't get why you would put a thick leather strap on one unless if it's a vintage/ thin diver. Think sub or Oris 65
- I always buy watches on bracelet but I NEVER wear it on the bracelet  I always put it on NATO/ leather/ rubber
- I secretly love 20mm lugs on watches and for some reason that has kept me from an 007/black bay/ ranger o|
- I try to put everything on a NATO and somehow find security that the watch will never fall of your wrist.



HoosierTrooper said:


> The only thing more pointless than see through case backs are open heart or skeleton watches. Kind of like putting a window on the side of the engine in a car, I don't need to see inside it to know it's running.


this... However I will sound like a hypocrite because I like omega's 8500/9300 line lol


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

- 90% of watches people buy or wear makes me ask myself what is wrong with them, those watches are hideous or even borderlne repulsive and this is not only affordable watches but even stupid expensive ones

- i hate Rodina for being caught making fakes and would never buy from them because of that, evey thief need to be punched in the throat. Love the bauhaus design thou and as Tisell is sold out it makes me hate Rodina even more because of that 

- I think I love Rolexes datejust, daydate and such (except for their hideous divers), there is something magical about them, love vintage ones the most

- my "collection" of watches is pitiful, I want to find "the one" watch that I will love and wear all the time, I don't want to collect anything really


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I don't like Seikos. 
I try to like leather straps but really don't. 
I get bored with a new watch quite quickly and feel the urge to flip it. 
I leave the toilet seat up and blame it on the cat.


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

I bought a Tudor at full retail price. 

And I'd do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't like NATOs, as they make the watch sit too high, and there's all that extra bulk of the excess strap folded over 17 times and tucked in.

I do like RAFs, with only a single layer of nylon under the watch, and cut to the right length (just protruding from the keeper).

I don't see what the big problem is with folded link bracelets. They're nice and light.

I get annoyed when people say that 42mm or 44mm looks fine on them, and then post a picture clearly showing that it doesn't.

Very few watches over 38mm look fine on me. 36mm works best for most styles.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh Father....I've had a Rolex Oyster Perpetual Datejust since 1988 and never had it serviced. It still is accurate to one to three seconds a day. I have had the plastic (acrylic) crystal buffed out a few times. A lack of maintenance hasn't kept my less than tactful teenage son from asking: 

"Dad: When you die, can I have the Rolex?" (At least he didn't ask me to hurry up)

I generally don't care for leather wrist bands on casual watches, especially living in the southern USA, where the heat and humidity, as well as resultant sweat makes them of dubious utility. I think leather bands are silly for dive watches--unless you really need a reason for taking it off at the mere sight of a swimming pool. namely not having a metal bracelet on it.

Not that they wouldn't be fine for the occasion, but as time goes by, I wear my less expensive watches a lot more than my pricier ones. 

I have way too many automatics and have never used a winder. I guess I'm of the mindset that I own the watches and not the other way around.

I have watches in most colors other than pink, purple and orange, but an orange Seiko Solar Compass is enroute and that ought to do.


----------



## artaxerxes (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't like nato and zulu straps at all. And in my opinion even if they're comfortable they would get dirty really quick and get soaked in water and soap when I wash my hands. Also don't like the dirt on the dial of those old mechanical watches ("patina" as some call it elegantly). Don't get/like GMT hands-much cooler and simpler to get a dual time digital or ana-digi. Tired of seeing those Seiko divers (turtles especially)with the weird shape indices and the clunky case... (I like the Seiko Monster though). Not a big fan of field watches (Bertucci or others).
There are other things I dislike but can't think of them for the moment.When I remember I'll post again.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Surprised to read so many don't like nato straps. 
I love nato/nylon/fabric/zulu straps (not all of them, but the good ones), and I don't like steel bracelets very much. They are lighter in weight, more comfortable and adjustable, waterproof and add more security against springbar failure. Also, I like tool watches and natostraps really suit them well, especially those with a military aesthetic.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

1. I think the obsession with automatic watches here is a bit extreme.

2. I often find myself choosing to wear my inexpensive Chinese automatic watch because the idea of resetting the date dials is so aversive.

3. I like the idea of affordable watches because I can't see the value of spending thousands of dollars on a Swiss watch I would be afraid to scratch.

4. I like homage watches because they are easily replaced, and I think Invicta offers watches at a good value.

5. I sometimes prefer a watch in yellow gold, or especially rose gold, to the sterile stainless steel look.

6. I like chronographs, but hardly ever use the function.

7. I don't mind analog/digital dials in some cases like the Citizen Navihawk A-T, but I don't like analog G-SHOCKs.

8. I take pride in finding a super low price on a watch I've bought.

9. I like quartz watches for the convenience and accuracy, and I love the no hassle aspect of solar/Eco-Drive and radio/GPS synchronization.

10. I have never owned or worn a NATO strap.


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

I think that water resistance in a watch is a completely useless measure. I see absolutely endless discussions about how deep a watch with so-and-so resistance can actually go accompanied by copious hand wringing and argument. I'm no diver and hardly anyone is. Will it keep out rain? Alright then. 

And those little screw down crown covers with a chain are stupid. What is this? A steampunk convention?


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> If I can't get in early, I try to make my WRUW post as the first or last post in a certain page, since those typically get more likes. :-d
> 
> P.S. Its pure coincidence that this one is #31, top of page 4.


But you can set your preferences to display 20 posts per page, so your posts show up smack in the middle of the page for me. :-d


----------



## tareed59 (Mar 8, 2009)

I put leather bands on my divers... AND I wear them in the water, the shower, the ocean. It makes'em more comfortable. I have removed every nato strap I tried except one. I really don't like them, except for that one. I almost always cut off the extra strap and turn nato straps into single pass bands. Even then I'm not thrilled. 

The only steel bands I like are the engineer and the shark chain.

I won't buy a homage watch... I just can't bring myself to do it. That said, I have a Doxa Mod I love.

The biggest mistake Seiko makes is not going with Sapphire for their Dive watches. I understand why, but I think it's more important that the crystal won't get scratched.

Most Seiko non-divers are just boring (Including the Cocktail time... I just don't see anything in that watch.

I was at Costco today looking at their watches and didn't see one i would buy, even the Breitlings... No character.

I don't like 99% of quartz watches... Another thing I can't wear unless there is some really cool technology involved. I do like Eco-drives.


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

The most expensive watches in my collection are chronographs, but I can count on one hand the times I've actually used them for anything useful. 99% of the time I just click em for fun when I'm bored. :shrugs:


----------



## jessemack (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't use my dive bezel for diving, but I do use it for knowing how long I've been at a parking meter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

docvail said:


> I sometimes hide cookies and tell my sons they're all gone, so I can be sure they don't eat them all before I get any.


Sometimes? Haha, right.

Wait til you have to hide the liquor.....


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

This thread is all win. I have many embarrassing admissions, but I'll keep it short:

- I actually look at how many "likes" I get on the WRUW, and I know it's silly

- I do pay attention to the brand of watch, although I like to imagine I don't

- I prefer German watches to Swiss

- I didn't actually realize my collection had grown to 50 watches until I made a SOTC thread, then I decided to try selling a few.

- I sometimes decide on the watch I want to wear by the date that's already on the dial from last month, so I don't have to set it.

- I decide what I'm going to wear the day before, in part so I can post early on an SOTC thread. I mean really, who cares?

- I don't like to wear any watch larger than 42mm

- I hate bracelets, they slide around my wrist and pull my arm fur

- I don't mind gold at all, in fact one of my favorite watches is a 34mm vintage gold-plated Longines with no lume... this one (because this thread needs pictures):


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Pallet Spoon said:


> ... and I generally dislike all "forum favorites".


Me too! Most of them. 
'Sumo' stands out in particular, and then most of the Christopher Wards, and many of the Steinharts.
And Visodate? GAAAA!!!

And I hate the design of most automatic Seikos. Thank goodness for mod parts.
My love for Seiko is almost entirely limited to their movements, and cases only.

Addendum: I have a few replicas... from my noob days in WISdom. I still like them though! :-! (And, no, I don't have anything against them or the people who buy them.)


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Negakinu said:


> 1. I take off my watch while I'm pooping and stare at the movement or dial until I'm finished. This can take up to 20 minutes on a bad day.


Someone needs less cheese and more fiber.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Rocat said:


> Sometimes? Haha, right.
> 
> Wait til you have to hide the liquor.....


Have you read the stories of Chris's family? Something tells me he already does. In his pop, in his Gatorade, in his milk, in his office, in his car. . .


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I am not a fan of spending a ton O' money on one watch. Glad for those that can or do. It's just not for me. The thought of buying anything over $300 and I go in to "Dry Heaves". 


Oh, and gold watches are for "Ballers" or Bankers in their Seventies.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

I really don't like sloping date windows at 4 o'clock. They really screw with symmetry and aesthetics (don't mind them when non-sloping e.g. on a Sinn). Also never liked it when the date window shows numbers before and after the current date -- is it really that difficult to work out what's next? And, it makes no sense in a month with 30 days when the next day is the first but 31 shows next. 

I don't care much for leather straps either and I don't like NATOs but I wear a lot of watches with Perlons or one-piece nylons. Bracelets and rubber I like a lot. 

I've never considered lume important because I have a clock radio by my bedside, but I do love how it looks. Just not an essential. 

I think people are too dismissive of smaller, vintage watches but from viewing pictures (especially from the 70s), I'd say smaller watches on thick wrists still look a heck of a lot cooler than oversized watches on small wrists. However, bring out a 36" Rolex Datejust and suddenly everyone forgets about the size issue.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Have you read the stories of Chris's family? Something tells me he already does. In his pop, in his Gatorade, in his milk, in his office, in his car. . .


I guess I will go back and read doc's vacation threads. lol


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

And I thought this was going to be a thread like "Taxi Cab Confessions". I'm disappointed.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

I saved a bunch of money on my car insurance by switching to geico. 
Then I used that money to buy only dive watches, but I don't dive.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

I don't care for "patina" and even had my grandfather's watch dial refinished because it looked like it was corroding, not "developing wabi."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

I think that in my thirties or forties, a Rolex was fine and dandy, but in my fifties, an Omega or another quality watch from a lesser known name, is more appropriate--I don't need to make a 'statement'.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I have NEVER used my rotating bezel for anything, nor am I ever likely to do so in the future. 
And yet, it bugs me to no end if it is ever not aligned perfectly. 

I can still remember clearly the last time I sharted by accident. And at work too. Sigh.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

I think that Timex is under rated, that they make some attractive watches, notably and recently including the Waterbury series. Also find that the multifaceted Norwegian owner, long responsible for the company's success, is a hoot and a good read to boot: The crazy, true-life adventures of Norway's most radical billionaire - Fortune


----------



## tareed59 (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh.... I will NOT buy a watch coated in black for the same reason I only allow sapphire crystals on my watches - scratches!
Can't stand the thought of wearing a rubber strap on a watch. Don't know why but it makes my skin crawl. It's why my divers have leather straps... Again that I DO swim with.

Now putting the soap box away...


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

1) When I pick out a watch to wear for the day, I swear I hear my other watches calling me a two-timing a-hole, 2) as a new addict, I'm a complete horological slut: I'll wear anything, anytime--I could be in a watch adult movie, wrist-banging hundreds of loser quartz schmucks and I'd have no shame whatsoever 3) I probably need an intervention.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

-I love seiko. Love them. A lot of their American market watches don't appeal to me much, but if I'm looking for a certain style watch with specific features chances are I'm going to find a seiko that I love more than any other brand offering. 

-that said, I wish wish wish they'd use AR sapphire in a watch under $600. 

-I never use either the hacking or hand wind features of any of my automatics. Ever. 

-I once had an automatic movement fail and stop after an amorous evening with my wife, and felt inappropriately proud of that fact. 

-I refuse to sell certain watches even though I hardly ever wear them and know I probably wouldn't really miss them. 

-I have a hard time keeping myself from buying watches that offer an interesting movement/feature even if I don't particularly like the look of the watch. 

-I love date windows. 

-I don't like leather straps. 

-I love the L&H sparky logo.


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

Great thread idea. I've felt a rant about lume coming on for sometime now, but didn't want to post anything due to fear of being flamed. So seeing as this is a safe place, here goes:

I don't like lume.

It's not that I find it unnecessary 99 per cent of the time - which it is, because I live in the city and always have a cell phone on me. No, it's that it often looks _really bad _when it's not dark. That sickly green look - no thanks. It just ruins a watch for me.

One of the main reasons I'm selling the Orient Ray is the awful green colour of the lume, which makes the dial look even cheaper than it already is. I guess I don't mind the lume on my Seikos, because the colour is less pronounced and closer to white. But if it were up to me, if a watch _had _to have lume, I'd prefer it to look white in the light, even if it was less effective in the dark.

Phew, glad I got that out.

Oh, and one other thing. I only just realised you can double-tuck the extra flap of a Nato strap into the rings at the back. Previously I'd been going up-and-over the top ring. Duh.









(Googled pic of how to do it right)


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

N.Caffrey said:


> Interesting watch, something I would like to see on kickstarter


You saw where I implied that I performed this "open heart" surgery with a dremel, right? You don't want that on KS.
Plus I don't have the stones to bear Doc's withering criticism.


And, I don't really like NATO's either.

But I love Lume...









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## javadave61 (Mar 26, 2015)

- I think most mods look worse than the original. 

- One exception: I think the Seiko FFF mod looks better (stylistically) than the original Blancpain.

- I don't like subdials with the seconds hand on them. The thing I love most about wearing automatics is seeing that wonderful sweeping seconds hand.

- I'm so captured by a sweeping second hand that I want a Bulova precisionist, calling into doubt whether I really love automatics for their mechanical character or just for that delicious sweeping seconds hand.

- I stand in the dark at night when my wife is sleeping and shake and wind my watches one by one before going to bed.

- I think debates about THIS luxury watch vs THAT affordable are ridiculous. It's like debating a Lamborghini vs Toyota. You can convince me all day long the Lamborgini is better (I agree!), it doesn't mean I can afford one. YES, YOUR LUXURY WATCH IS BETTER THAN MINE!

- I always wear a diver to church... to time the sermon.


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

no-fi said:


> I don't like lume.
> 
> It's not that I find it unnecessary 99 per cent of the time - which it is...


LOL, I never thought about it. We all live in a modern world with light bulbs and batteries and such. Still, we agonize over...lume. Paint my watch so it glows in the dark, what? Why?


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

1. I have yet to see a Rolex that I like. To me they are dated and stuck in the the 70's. Zero interest in the brand.

2. NATO bands are silly unless you are piloting an aircraft and need an extra-long band to go around the sleeve of your bomber jacket. 

3. I dig homage watches. 

4. I think people who wear expensive watches are just showing off. 

5. I would rather have 20 affordable watches than 5 nice "luxury" watches. 

6. I secretly save money in a hidden compartment in my wallet to buy my watches and have them delivered to work so my wife doesn't find out. 

7. I can't stand watches under 42mm. 42-44 is ideal for me.

8. The Seiko Outlet store near me is closing in March and I am very sad. 

9. I have a hard time with a black face and a brown band. 

10. I spend way too much time at work on this site or Amazon looking for my next purchase.

11. I don't believe any watch over $1,000 is actually worth that much money. Unless it is solid gold or jewel encrusted, it's basically the same as any Seiko, Casio or Timex.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> I can still remember clearly the last time I sharted by accident. And at work too. Sigh.


Did you use the word "accident" to differentiate from when you shart on purpose? Cuz that's a hella bigger secret, bro.


----------



## tss88 (Dec 10, 2011)

I like watches I used to hate & really want a 1st Gen Black Monster ... even though I probably won't wear it.
photo credit to WUS member linus1908 from a f29 post from 2010


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I HAAAATE when people have watches that have the lugs extending past their wrists... no seriously get a smaller watch bro... come on...

it just can only make your already tiny wrist look smaller.

I am glad my wrists are big enough to gracefully accommodate my shrouded monster... true fact not really in love with regular monsters but I love the shrouded monster.









edit: also I am going to lose my god **** mind pretty soon if they don't fix the image attachment bug pretty freaking soon.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

- I just had my first spring bar failure on an automatic and it's making me very angry. It tumbled a meter on to tile and while the watch is still keeping good time, I'm nervous that I dorked up the auto-winding. If so, it's probably not cost-effective to repair :-(
- Apropos to the above, opening automatics makes me a lot more nervous than opening a quartz, and there's no logical reason why.
- I haven't bought a watch in months. I'm not even super eager to buy. I realize that while a momentary rush is nice, I'm getting to the point where I'll be dissatisfied if the quality's not up to par.
- If you're a watch muggle and wear a Citizen instead of a Rolex, I am absolutely not judging you. If you refuse to resize the bracelet, however, I judge you harshly.
- Contrary to popular belief, a watch that's too small has the potential to look worse than a watch that's too large, adjusted for styling. No, _34-36mm does not look good on everyone_. It might have looked stupid in the 80's, too but people had bigger problems to worry about.
- I really don't care that much for the overwhelming majority of Rolexes. I understand that some of them have great historical value, but I don't care. I don't dress like Clark Gable or Jimi Hendrix. I'd take a DSSD though...
- I love divers although water is _very much not my friend._ If I'm wearing a diver that gets fully submerged in a body of water, something has probably gone horribly wrong in my life. It's still helpful for peace of mind, though.
- I'll put divers on leather. Oh yes I will. Bwahaha. (also NATOs and bracelets.)
- If I can't read the script on the dial, I find that to be an *extreme* turn-off. I can pretty much read anything watch-related in the Roman alphabet in most languages and struggle my way through Cyrillic so if the date wheel's in Spanish or French or the case back's in German or what not-- fine. That adds a lot of charm and interest. It's not really a racist thing with watches in Hindi numerals, Hebrew, Chinese etc, but I can't stand it when that choice is made. I'm sure that it's good for someone else, but for me, it's not quaint or clever. It's annoying.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

atarione said:


> edit: also I am going to lose my god **** mind pretty soon if they don't fix the image attachment bug pretty freaking soon.


Looks like you are going to lose your god **** arm (from lack of circulation) if you don't loosen that bracelet a notch. :-d

Anyway, click "Go Advanced" and add your attachments that way. Problem solved.


----------



## jessemack (Sep 1, 2009)

I cringe when I see people wearing a watch on a bracelet and it has an extra inch dangling under their wrist with the watch head swinging around upside down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)

1. I often hope when in public that another WIS will notice my watch and strike up a conversation. 
2. I like chronographs but have no use for the function.
3. I still feel uncomfortable wearing an expensive watch. 
4. I once considered purchasing a Diesel watch. 
5. I actually don't dive.
6. I prefer all brushed watches.
7. I stood in line for 5 hours for Star Wars the Force Awakens


----------



## bdball (Dec 21, 2015)

I have yet to figure out what could possibly make a watch cost more then $100

I have never worn a watch out or had it stop working. I still have my Timex that I got over 30 years ago. Most just get scratched up to the point I want something new. 

I really don't like current day dive watches. I think they all pretty much look alike and have little character. 

I use to hate NATO's but now I like them. 

I probably will never buy any watch for more then $100 because see point 1

I stop in at Goodwills on my lunch hours looking for watches but have yet to find anything that interested me. 

I started browsing these forums to break my Facebook habit and although it worked, I'm now addicted to these forums. 

I wish there was an ultra-affordable forum. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

Guys, I get that this is a confessional, but why so much hating on other people's wrists? Who really cares if someone else wears a watch that's too big/small on a bracelet that's too tight/loose?

Also, if you're basing your opinion off photos, remember they can be very misleading. In the photo below, it looks like the lugs are hanging over my wrist. They're not - it's just the angle of the shot.









I purposely choose a leather Nato for all you leather/Nato/leather on diver/brown strap on a black face haters out there 

Anyway, rant over. As you were.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

1) I'd rather have 4 affordables than 1 high-end or luxury watch.

2) I will not purchase a quartz movement watch for more than $400 USD.

3) I am foolishly hoping I get all the affordables I want in the event the gray market as we know it collapses.

4) I love sub-$20 Casio dress and sports watches and would rather have 5 of them than a $100 Seiko 5.

5) I do not plan to ever own a watch with a gem on the dial that is not a jewel seen through an open heart.

6) This is an irrational dislike and they are probably very nice people but I refuse to wear a watch with somebody's full name on the dial. It's just weird. Sorry Michael Kors, Maurice Lacroix, Frederique Constant, Raymond Weil and Barry Invicta.


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

Alright! Time to vent.

I cannot wear bracelets. Too much like man jewelry, and they pinch my arm hairs...

I love wearing nylon zulu straps and leather style zulu's. Even on my dive watches. I mean how many people actually dive with their watches. Not me, so don't judge me for it.

I can't stand uni-directional bezels. I hate having to turn the bezel all the way around just to reach the 50 mark... Ugh. I understand that they serve a purpose for diving, but how many people actually rely on their timing bezel to keep track of oxygen usage anymore...

Hate it when people mod a watch by introducing a 24hr bezel on a watch that has no GMT hand. Pointless.

I don't understand how people always want to baby their watch to the point where they will not wear a beloved watch out of fear of introducing a scratch. Why pay (lots of) money for an object that brings fear and concern into your life?

Ok, I feel better now.


----------



## all74 (Mar 9, 2014)

I love Sparky (L&H logo). 

I'd love to get a Hamilton Khaki Pilot but can't bring myself to buy one b/c the hour hand looks like a p€nis

I hate GMTs.

I think G-Shocks shouldn't be worn by anyone over 15.

I think the Carl F. Butcherer Manero Autodate is one of the best watches, but only b/c John Wick wore one.

My current grail watch costs $847.33. Which is $647.33 more than I currently have in my watch fund.

I didn't know that saying "p*nis" isn't allowed and gets autocorrected to "....."




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vhnguyen7r (Nov 6, 2013)

I like a lot of Tag Heuer watches, even though it seems like all the wis hate them.

I don't like omega all that much, especially now that they at hugely expensive.

I think breitling are oversized and ugly.

And I get big wrist envy because I have small wrist and cannot wear bigger watches comfortably.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

no name no slogan said:


> Looks like you are going to lose your god **** arm (from lack of circulation) if you don't loosen that bracelet a notch. :-d
> 
> Anyway, click "Go Advanced" and add your attachments that way. Problem solved.


ah ok fair enough I will try that ..kewl thanx .. bracelet usually fits pretty much right as I prefer it.. however it was hot as heck today mid 80s and it tends to make my wrist swell some...so it might seem tight in that pic.


----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)

- dial must be symmetrical 
- dial must be clutter free
- do not understand why people like chronographs, how many have used them?
- I have almost all divers and pilots, I don't dive or fly planes 
- don't like crowns at 4
- don't like dates, unless they look like they were meant to be there and not a second thought 
- wont buy any more watches that aren't at least manual wind
- wont purchase a new watch without a discount code or its on sale


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Buzzedhornet said:


> - wont purchase a new watch without a discount code or its on sale


This sounds eminently sensible!


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

no-fi said:


> Guys, I get that this is a confessional, but why so much hating on other people's wrists? Who really cares if someone else wears a watch that's too big/small on a bracelet that's too tight/loose?


 - there's been lots of these types of threads lately. rants, hates, etc...guess it's not enough to just like what you like and keep it moving if you don't.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm trapped with a large collection of watches I like too much to flip yet I want to keep buying more. I've even put up three on sale that I could perfectly keep just to keep the numbers down. Dammit.

I honestly dislike the way most expensive watches look. Some Omegas look good to me, nearly all Tags and Rolexes look dated and the rest are trying too hard to impress. Even if I had a gazillion bucks I wouldn't be caught dead wearing a Hublot.

Also. Yeah those guys wearing super deep dive watches costing small fortunes and then buying leather straps. Wtf. I am a desk diver but why spend all that $$$ for an extra feature that means nothing to you? Wait, I know why.

Sent from Crapatalk


----------



## jessemack (Sep 1, 2009)

I've worn a watch on both of my wrists while home alone to wind both automatic watches. (but, also to look at both of them)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah, I could consolidate.....but what for? Since every watch here was a careful choice at one point, only to be set aside tempoarily for a new flame, I Like being able to scan the dozens of choices and wear an old flame rekindled all over again.

Seeing photos online of a forgotten piece I already own and go searching for it wherever, making a new rediscovery without having the wait for it to arrive off the Big Brown truck from Amazon....it's already here, brand new again and already adjusted for wrist size and band choice. Slap that new/old favorite on and enjoy it all over again anytime.

If I were to sell it, I would probably end up buying it again, maybe multiple times, why go thru that hassle. Just keep them in the safe for future rediscovery. 

And though I can spring for any watch desired, what a waste of money to buy stupidly priced high end pieces when there are terrific quality affordables to be had by the dozen instead, making for more choices to wear daily, weekly, whatever looks good. Presently, The watches are for me, not my heirs, though they will get them eventually, to keep or auction after I exit the scene. 

Have great fear of damaging an expensive piece, but little fear of scratching an affordable. They are to be worn without worry. 

Have dozens of extra bands and bracelets still in the wrappers to swap onto watches, changing the character of a watch instantly with a little work with the tools. My idea of fun.

Wear two watches, one on each wrist, usually an automatic and a G-Shock, but lately two automatics.

Keep various models of perfectly set atomic G-Shocks in strategic locations to use to check the automatics for accuacy. They are in all the cars, boats, houses, sea bag, the man cave, the computer room, TV room, each bathroom....all over. They are dead nuts reliable, accurate and nearly bulletproof and are IMHO the best watches made, bar none. Alternatively, The automatics are for fun, character....like jewelry. 

Most Seiko containing the 6r15 are overpriced for a watch with a low beat movement, i.e. The 6r15 is just an expensive 4r35 with extra PR. All Seiko with 6r15 should actually have an upgrade to 6r20 or 6rXX. I do have one NE88 (6r15 in disguise) that came in modded custom. Wish it was smoother. 

All my chrono are quartz as I don't trust the 7750 and the rest of the mechanical chronos. Don't have a trustworthy watchmaker nearby to fix a flaky chrono, so I stick with reliable quartz chronos. And fear damaging an expensive watch too much to wear one.

The Certina Precidrive and Bulova Precisionist chronos are better alternatives to a mechanical chrono, being more accurate, reliable and less expensive to maintain. Batteries are cheap. I realize this argument could also apply to all automatics, but.....

Despite being all thumbs, have no fear of opening up an affordable to fix misalignments, change the battery or light modding. So far have only wrecked a couple timex, Citizen and Seiko. 

Have a love/hate thing with Timex. Like the old, discontinued solars. My sons and I have each broken recent Timex. Don't trust them as much as Casio. 

Would never buy a Suunto. Get a Casio instead. They are more reliable. 

Have dropped several Citizen and Seiko....they never worked again. The Casio that have been abused keep on truckin'. A few Seiko autos had loose rotors I opened up and fixed, no sweat.

In my mind, I equate the 2824, 2893, SW200, SW220, A-10 and 9015 as the same, despite known design differences (flaws?). They are my favorite automatics, being 28,800 bph, generally affordable, reliable, accurate and smooth running. Really like hearing the rotors spin while winding them up to my ear with a little wrist wiggle. Wish Seiko would get with the program and sell 28,800bph divers for under $400US like the micros do. 

Try not to spend over $300 on any low beat automatic. Have dozens of brands and micros containing Seiko low beat 7sXX, 4rXX, Miyota 82XX under that price. For the money they are excellent daily wear timepieces.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

jessemack said:


> I've worn a watch on both of my wrists while home alone to wind both automatic watches. (but, also to look at both of them)


yes... thank god I thought I was maybe the only one who has done this..


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

I've returned 10 watches in the last year. I've never come across a thread that covers such a topic* so I don't know if this counts as an excessive amount of returning. I'm currently returning a Hamilton Khaki Officer Mechanical, because the minute hand does not align correctly all the way around the dial (behind the minute marker in some places and ahead in others). Still, at least this proves it's just an aspect of the watch seeing as the one I returned a week ago was exactly the same. 

Sometimes I find myself focussing more on the arm hair than the watch in WRUW photos. 

If I were to go swimming wearing a watch it would be one of my 200m WR G Shocks instead of my SKX007/009 or my Sumo. I can't really explain why. As it is I don't even take a shower wearing a dive watch. But I might with a G Shock...

I'm itching to get a chrono whilst knowing that a diver bezel covers most timing needs. 

* Do we need a WRUR thread?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Don't understand the extra length, bulk of the folded over ends and metal hoops. Don't they damge the house and car door frames in daily use?. How do you get them under shirt sleeves? Just don't get it.

Rant over


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

I like NATOs. Partly because it is so easy to switch from one to the other without messing around with spring bars, and if a spring bar fails the watch doesn't fall off.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I will pull the trigger on a quartz in an instant if I like it or wish to try something new (style, size, etc.), but if I am going to buy an auto, I am beyond picky. To me it is a commitment with the auto. I will have all of my automatics serviced when the need arises, even "disposable Invictas."

Also, I regard Sthurling Original, Invicta, and even Stauer above 98% of the offerings from Casio and 100% above Timex.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

PYLTN said:


> Sometimes I find myself focussing more on the arm hair than the watch in WRUW photos.


This. I can't get over how hairy some arms are.

Also, wear your SKX in the water. It's what it's made for! It'll love you for it.


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

atarione said:


> yes... thank god I thought I was maybe the only one who has done this..


Im wearing two watches right now, because why not!


----------



## cchiu (Dec 13, 2015)

Whew, seeing all these confessions makes me feel better.

I absolutely can't stand date windows at the 4 o'clock positions, no matter how good the watch can look otherwise, that particular place just bugs me to no end. The six o'clock position too to a slightly lesser extent, I'm too used to the 3 o'clock position to be converted to any other viewpoint. 

Also I know that the Seiko SKX series is a popular watch here, but for some reason the design just never resonated with me. The markers and hands look too "blobby." That and the crown is in the "wrong" position. ARGHHHHHH!

For some reason I find most mid-range Swiss watches to look really poorly designed. I can't find any that appeal to me. The only exceptions being the Hamilton Khaki Field, the Steinhart Ocean One line, and maybe, just maybe, the Tissot Visodate. Also the Tissot Seastar's hands look exceedingly like certain reproductive parts...


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

I show my watches to people at work, who I know couldn't give less of a ****, just to test the boundaries of their polite attentiveness.


----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

I regret leaping into this hobby and buying so much cheap stuff that is now worthless. The upside is that I am now more charitable.

I have no problem with Nato straps. Don't like the fold over? Cut the short part off! Still works and will save the watch in event of spring bar failure

I prefer Mechanicals for one reason. Quartz seconds hands missing the mark. Annoying.

I love lume.

What really winds me up and gets me shouting at the screen is Sale ads for Old Chrome plated Sicura watches which the vendor describe as Sicura Breitling, Sicura BY Breitling or worse. This genuine ebay title is just deceptive.Its a criminal attempt to get more money for the vendors flaking old watch.

The two companies were owned by the same bloke, at different times. 1979, Breitling went bust. He owned Sicura which produced lesser quality watches.He rebuilt Breitling. Secura ceased to be.

K.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

PYLTN said:


> Sometimes I find myself focussing more on the arm hair than the watch in WRUW photos.


I know, right?

Ya just wanna reach inside yer monitor... and just let yer fingers run through them.... and throw yer whole naked body on top, and roll around in it... while eating a Krispy Kreme donut... :-! :-d


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I have a spreadsheet to keep track of my available watch funds. 
I look at this on a daily basis (even though it hasn't changed). 
I don't share it with the wife.


----------



## ultarior (Dec 2, 2011)

I think Reno gets that ali cheapies for free to make some sweet pics of them, post them here and boost up the ali sales.
And then he returns or destroys the watches, but keep the pics in cloud services to post them later in wruws
And daily wears his solid-gold daytona


----------



## Tikhon (Jan 13, 2016)

1. I dislike how obscure and defunct Swiss watch brands have been exhumed to provide instant 'heritage' for Chinese-made cheap watches.
2. I glaze over when a WIS talks about 'unique complications'. Like who gives a f***?
3. I've never worn a NATO and am not really tempted to try one.
4. I find 99% of Seiko and Citizen designs really dull and boring. That includes the SKX.
5. I have a few hand wounds and autos but prefer the convenience of a quartz grab and go. Especially when it has the same look/design and has been bought in a sale/at a big discount.
6. I chose not to buy a Rolex Sub, which for years was my grail watch, because I had the funds but couldn't justify the expense.
7. It's much easier to buy another affordable than sell one.
8. I find the look of a G Shock on my wrist totally repulsive. I admire the concept, I've really tried to find some love, but I just hate how they look on my wrist.
9. I like the look of chronometers but have no need for their timing function and never use it on the ones I own. In fact I avoid using it out of fear of the watch needing to be repaired!
10. Kudos to micro brand owners for giving it a go, but in all honesty, there are too many polished turds being hyped up.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> I know, right?
> 
> Ya just wanna reach inside yer monitor... and just let yer fingers run through them.... and throw yer whole naked body on top, and roll around in it... while eating a Krispy Kreme donut... :-! :-d


Um, I think you're seeing this from a different angle to mine....


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Tikhon said:


> 9. I like the look of chronometers but have no need for their timing function and never use it on the ones I own. In fact I avoid using it out of fear of the watch needing to be repaired!


I just got out my pedant hat. Then I thought better of it and put it away again.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

I bought a special, [email protected]$$ UV Flashlight just to charge my lume before I go to bed.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

1. I don't care much for dive watches.

2. Watches over 40mm are the hell spawn of Big Ben and Flava Flav clocks. 

3. I'm starting to like solar watches more and more.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

It's interesting how the SKX seems to be such a divisive watch. Opinions seem evenly spread into one of two camps :- a) it's the greatest watch in the world, or b) it's a hideous piece of worthless junk.

To me it's ability to divide opinion so strongly only makes it more appealing to own one. Or two in my case.

How do other SKX owners feel about it? Are you offended by the loathing or do you let the hate pass you by like a fart in the wind?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Tikhon said:


> 1. I dislike how obscure and *defunct Swiss watch brands have been exhumed to provide instant 'heritage' for Chinese-made cheap watches.*
> 
> 5. I have a few hand wounds and autos but prefer the convenience of a quartz grab and go. *Especially when it has the same look/design and has been bought in a sale/at a big discount.*


Those two sentences got married and had some babies: Here it eez: :-!


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

bocbass said:


> I bought a quartz TAG at retail from an AD. Biggest mistake of my watch collecting life.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

PYLTN said:


> It's interesting how the SKX seems to be such a divisive watch. Opinions seem evenly spread into one of two camps :- a) it's the greatest watch in the world, or b) it's a hideous piece of worthless junk.
> 
> To me it's ability to divide opinion so strongly only makes it more appealing to own one. Or two in my case.
> 
> How do other SKX owners feel about it? Are you offended by the loathing or do you let the hate pass you by like a fart in the wind?


They are more lozenge-shaped and tall on the wrist than they look in photos, and I actually think the dial is kinda meh. Apart from that, it's a great watch at the price point.

Of course, mine is modded to hell...

View attachment 7240666


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

PYLTN said:


> It's interesting how the SKX seems to be such a divisive watch. Opinions seem evenly spread into one of two camps :- a) it's the greatest watch in the world, or b) it's a hideous piece of worthless junk.
> 
> To me it's ability to divide opinion so strongly only makes it more appealing to own one. Or two in my case.
> 
> How do other SKX owners feel about it? Are you offended by the loathing or do you let the hate pass you by like *a fart in the wind*?


I prefer the metaphor _*a fart in his own car*_. 
Wind is no guarantor of safety for the one who was not the dealer thereof. :-x

With that said, I find the SKX super boring as Seiko made it, but super fine once plastic surgerized. :-!


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

PYLTN said:


> It's interesting how the SKX seems to be such a divisive watch. Opinions seem evenly spread into one of two camps :- a) it's the greatest watch in the world, or b) it's a hideous piece of worthless junk.
> 
> To me it's ability to divide opinion so strongly only makes it more appealing to own one. Or two in my case.
> 
> How do other SKX owners feel about it? Are you offended by the loathing or do you let the hate pass you by like a fart in the wind?


While I do not love the skx, I will never own one either. The hands are hideous! I realize that this is a simple mod for many, but I do not have the ability to do it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I prefer the metaphor _*a fart in his own car*_.
> Wind is no guarantor of safety for the one who was not the dealer thereof. :-x
> 
> With that said, I find the SKX super boring as Seiko made it, but super fine once plastic surgerized. :-!


I don't know what it is... but something just is not normal about you.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

PYLTN said:


> It's interesting how the SKX seems to be such a divisive watch. Opinions seem evenly spread into one of two camps :- a) it's the greatest watch in the world, or b) it's a hideous piece of worthless junk.
> 
> To me it's ability to divide opinion so strongly only makes it more appealing to own one. Or two in my case.
> 
> How do other SKX owners feel about it? Are you offended by the loathing or do you let the hate pass you by like a fart in the wind?


My SKX is my favourite watch. It feels silly because so many people love it. But there's a reason for that. It's a great watch.

Am I offended when someone doesn't like it? Never. But I do urge those people - try one on your own wrist. This is a watch that needs to be worn. Can I explain the appeal? No. Do I love wearing this watch? Absolutely.


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

Also, SKX mods - no thanks. You all tried. You shouldn't have.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

no-fi said:


> Also, SKX mods - no thanks. You all tried. You shouldn't have.


In principle I like the idea of modding But currently I have no desire to try it myself.

As for the mods I have seen on WUS they range from nice to hideous.

I guess one of the main things people like to do is change the SKX hands to an alternative. Before I bought my first SKX I was quite unsure about the hands - they seemed pretty quirky. But I have grown to really love them.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Capt Obvious said:


> I don't know what it is... but something just is not normal about you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


D'OH!

The exact same words out of my mother-in-law... may she RIP.

Oddly enough, she was also a dweller in Ohio, not far from Columbus, actually. D'OH!

Hmmm.....


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

- I have 2 flashlights, one downstairs and one in my drawer next to my bed I use solely to charge up lume from watches.
- I clean my watches and bracelets often, I hate the DNA-muck some people are collecting on their watches and bracelets...
- I hate it when a watch loses time, being fast does mind also, but less.
- I check and correct my automatics against an atomic clock almost daily, I'm kind of OCD on the fact that a watch has to display the correct time, day and date.
- I wear divers on leather.
- I don't get it when they call a half corroded, damaged watch a piece with 'patina' and collectors are buying those. I love to buy old stuff that's nos or as mint as possible.
- I hate designer watches like Michael Kors, Diesel and clothing brands with their hideous chinese plastic bling bling, although my wife and other females tend to like them over the more modest styling from classic 
watch brands.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Fantastic thread.  I confess; 

I have a bunch of dive watches, and even though I AM a diver, I still have no intention of taking them diving, I just like the look and lifestyle statement.

As an exception, for an experiment I recently took my SKX on a 50m dive. It sucked. (Actually it wasn't too bad as a timing instrument on the bottom, but it was just too imprecise for timing deco stops and the bezel kept getting knocked which could lead you to think you have done enough deco when you actually have more to do. Love the watch, but it is obsolete technology for actually diving.)

I have no real interest in Swiss watches.

I quite like ana-digi.

I think almost all monsters are hideous.

I like NATOs but immediately cut the extra (basically redundant) second tongue of fabric off.

I couldn't care less about +/- whatever seconds a day so long as a watch looks good and gets me to work at about the right time.

I don't really get why people do care about +/- seconds a day accuracy for mechanical watches - buy a quartz for goodness sake.

I don't really care about slight misalignment.

I'll turn in my WIS card at the front desk...

Ooh ooh another one - I still kid myself that all my watches have different roles.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I don't get the obsession with regulating a watch movement to COSC. If my watch loses a minute a day I don't care, it's not like I'm using it to time anything mission critical.......


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

no-fi said:


> Also, SKX mods - no thanks. You all tried. You shouldn't have.


SKX mods, we need more of them ;-)

















In all seriousness, the best start to getting comfortable with playing with the inside of watches is doing a mod. Dial and hand swap etc. To some extent the finished product can be secondary to the knowledge you get doing it. 
But you'll always love the watch you end up with as you put it together  
If i hadn't have started modding, i'd never have moved on to servicing my own.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

* Every time I see a friend or colleague wearing a fashion watch, I die a little.

* Ditto friends who want to show me their deeply expensive TAG-Heuer quartz watches.

* I don't mind NATOs at all, in fact they can make some watches look tres cool... it's just I've never found them terribly comfortable.

* I like bund straps and don't understand why more watches don't come with them.

* I find myself drawn to either very expensive or very affordable watches, not really anything in between (Seikonaut!)

* Rolex-haters make me laugh. The more they hate the more I laugh.

* I worry constantly that I have too many watches and have had to implement a one-in / one-out rule.

* I feel bad about my watches that don't get enough wear. This leads me to wonder about Polygamy.

* I cringe when I see a dress watch on a NATO strap.

* I get the creeps when I see one of those exotic, monsters-of-the-deep, Cthulu-esque watch straps made from octopus or something.

* I want to like G-Shocks but find myself unable to.

* I find myself drawn to the Brietling Avenger and it makes me feel dirty.

* People with tiny wrists and big watches need some sort of support group or charity or something.

* Ditto people with huge Viking wrists and tiny watches.

* Shinola makes me want to dust off my flammenwerfer and I know this is entirely irrational.

* I know if I bought even_ one_ Vostok my house would be full of them within six months, like the furry Tribbles in that old Star Trek episode. Basically I love them, they are too darn cheap and cute, they are crack so I can't even think about owning one. I know this makes me deeply flawed and strange but this is a confessions thread, right?

* I like quartz watches.

* I don't like expensive quartz watches. There is a sweet-spot over which quartz watches should never stray price-wise.

* Chris Vail announced his bloody Sub homage the day after I dropped a couple of grand on a bloody Tudor BB. Damn his eyes. I might get one anyway. Damn his eyes again.

I can think of more, but that's for another session on the watch-couch.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

I really like brown straps on black dial watches. 

I would take a Tag Heuer Carrera over a Rolex Explorer or an Omega Aqua Terra. Hell, for the difference in price I'll take the Carrera in all three colors.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> D'OH!
> 
> The exact same words out of my mother-in-law... may she RIP.
> 
> ...


I live in 1 of the Columbus suburbs lol

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Here goes...

Every time I see an Orient watch (or worse yet, Orient Star!) I can't help but see this:









I get that they're bang for buck, but couldn't they have come up with a different name...?


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

True confession... I own an Invicta Russian Diver, and I like it. And I wear it... In public.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Sorry guys but even if you were all priests I still wouldn't confess my biggest watch crime to you. That's between me and my maker. (Rest assured though that it's pretty grim)


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

PYLTN said:


> It's interesting how the SKX seems to be such a divisive watch. Opinions seem evenly spread into one of two camps :- a) it's the greatest watch in the world, or b) it's a hideous piece of worthless junk.
> 
> To me it's ability to divide opinion so strongly only makes it more appealing to own one. Or two in my case.
> 
> How do other SKX owners feel about it? Are you offended by the loathing or do you let the hate pass you by like a fart in the wind?


The SKX models are like a good pair of Levis - iconic and goes with just about everything. And I don't even own one right now.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

I actually sold an Invicta and a Tag Heuer I would like back.
I have no idea how many watches I have, I think it's better this way.
I quit flipping watches 3 years ago, I am not sure if I am too busy, too lazy or too emotionally attached (even to the crappy ones).
I don't find a bronze watch rotting on someones wrist to be attractive.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> D'OH!
> 
> The exact same words out of my mother-in-law... may she RIP.
> 
> ...


Add me to the list of Ohioans who aren't quite sure what's wrong with you.


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

mike120 said:


> -I don't understand how anyone here isn't aware that their affordable "Swiss" watch comes from China
> 
> -I dislike the whole "homage to a current model" thing a lot. And in general calling a photocopied watch an homage. Milsub homage? Fine. Those Rodinas......?
> 
> -I'll never understand how anyone would buy a used leather strap. Or nylon.


Couldn't agree more with you on point #3


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

pantagruel said:


> True confession... I own an Invicta Russian Diver, and I like it. And I wear it... In public.


Giant. Invicta. Canteen cap. Look, some confessions are just not excusable. You went too far. You spoiled the party. Now I have to block you and that's a shame because I like your avatar.

I'm serious except for the blocking part. 
OK, I'm not serious. 
Maybe I'm not serious.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Add me to the list of Ohioans who aren't quite sure what's wrong with you.


I've met plenty of Ohioans in my life, and my conclusion is: Solid, honest people for the most part, if somewhat "Germanically" repressed, but also "Germanically" yearning to break free from the strictures of their own uptightness.

Enter: Chronopolis. A bit weird, yes, but he brings that unspoken, yearned for relief... from what they don't know.

I took my FIL and SIL, drove up to New Berlin, stopped by a small Amish cheese store on the way. 
I asked the plump girl at the counter is she had any imported cheese, like, Israeli cheeses, or specifically, Cheeses... of Nazareth.

Boy, did she struggle to suppress her laughter. Poor thang.

She'd probably never laughed internally so hard in months, maybe years. And over such a corny pun too.
I am sure she subconsciously fantasized about having my sons ... for like a nano second. :-! Poor thang. b-)


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Don't understand the extra length, bulk of the folded over ends and metal hoops. Don't they damge the house and car door frames in daily use?. How do you get them under shirt sleeves? Just don't get it.
> 
> Rant over


It was designed as a military watch strap. The extra length is there so that you can wear it over the top of your coat sleeve in the field. I had a NATO once and I just cut the extra length off so I didn't have to fold it over. I don't mind NATOs, as long as it doesn't have the fold-over thing. Absolutely no reason for it in civilian life, except for trying to be hip and trendy.


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

no-fi said:


> Also, SKX mods - no thanks. You all tried. You shouldn't have.


I regret selling this one, very nice mod with an original MKII-dial. I wanted to withdraw it on the bay but it was already past 12 hours before auction ending, so I had to let it go for a ridiculous price...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sticky said:


> Sorry guys but even if you were all priests I still wouldn't confess my biggest watch crime to you. That's between me and my maker. (Rest assured though that it's pretty grim)


.....a statement like that is a surefire way to generate gossip!


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

my wife sees another watch box and asked..where did you get that. I told her I found it at a yard sale for $10....she than asked did it also come in also come in that amazon box on the floor..................


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

More confessions...

7) I do not like the look of mesh steel straps. It is not a suitable alternative to a bracelet and I find it too effeminate as an alternative to a leather strap on a dress watch.

8) I like affordables because I somehow think I like I need a large enough rotation to distribute the chances of picking up deep scratches on any given watch.

9) Every time I find a higher-end affordable in the $400-1000 range, I look for 2 watches I like just as much and can combine for the same price.

10) I prefer quartz and hybrid-powered movements for my chronographs because I use stopwatches to time events and tasks and I like the precision and accuracy. However, I like mechanical chronographs because the buttons have more of the satisfying click of an old gym teacher stopwatch.

11) I find Bulova watches designs to gaudy to represent a classic American brand. Yeah, I know it is under a Japanese conglomeration but Hamilton is under a Swiss mega-corporation and it still maintains a good old timey American design sense.

12) I hate chains on screw down crowns. Who am I, Spawn?


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't like big watches. I also don't like small watches. I only like medium-sized watches.

But I will defend the right for people to wear whatever they want.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

no-fi said:


> Also, SKX mods - no thanks. You all tried. You shouldn't have.


Guys? Help! I can't seem to find the middle finger emoji. :-d











Minorcollector said:


> Absolutely no reason for it in civilian life, except for trying to be hip and trendy.


After the third time I had a watch hit the ground when a spring bar came out, I decided NATOs/Zulus were for me. I do cut/melt/modify them as needed, though, to reduce extra material, etc. If a NATO is too short (which happens entirely too often for my liking) and there's not enough material to even make even a single pass through both rings, I'll even remove hardware. It's always function over form for me. Speaking of which...



Chronopolis said:


> View attachment 7240634


What's that NATO on the left? Me likey.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I'ma thinkin' a lot people are confusing 'confession' with 'rant.'

In a confession, ya gotta have an element of danger - of being exposed as an execrable person, as someone who is not as you have presented yourself to be.

In other words, ya gotta have an element of humiliation, shame, or embarrassment -- something you would not want exposed to random strangers in real life. 

C'mon people, git with da program. 
Who wants to hear what you like or don't like? 
I say: Save those for those "Deal Breakers" threads.


----------



## uber_uter (Jan 19, 2015)

1. Overly defensive of any type of criticism towards a mircobrand offering as if it was a personal attack. 

2. Desk divers expecting dive watches to be treated as strictly dive watches (ie. no leather straps) with high dive specs (ie. depth). 

3. I never understood the love for the Orange Monster. The hands, dial, bezel just don't work for me. 

4. I've only seen a couple of examples where a mesh bracelet looked good in my opinion. 

5. I admit I'm a fan of nicely decorated open case back. I really like the Tissot Le Locle case back. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

I was just thinking along the same lines, but for actual true confessions it would be nice to be able to post anonymously, too. Nothing in this thread guarantees any seal of the confessional... never mind that it can even be found with Google! After all, at the end of the day, we all are exactly that: random strangers in real (online) life.



Chronopolis said:


> I'ma thinkin' a lot people are confusing 'confession' with 'rant.'
> 
> In a confession, ya gotta have an element of danger - of being exposed as an execrable person, as someone who is not as you have presented yourself to be.
> 
> ...


----------



## tareed59 (Mar 8, 2009)

jessemack said:


> I cringe when I see people wearing a watch on a bracelet and it has an extra inch dangling under their wrist with the watch head swinging around upside down.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To me, wearing a watch that way is a direct reflection of the wearer's IQ. I feel a small soap dish has a higher IQ...


----------



## MajorMantra (Jan 7, 2016)

PYLTN said:


> Sometimes I find myself focussing more on the arm hair than the watch in WRUW photos.


This. I actually find some wrist shots quite off-putting. Close-ups of pudgy, hairy arms just make me think of scrotums.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> I'ma thinkin' a lot people are confusing 'confession' with 'rant.'
> 
> In a confession, ya gotta have an element of danger - of being exposed as an execrable person, as someone who is not as you have presented yourself to be.
> 
> ...


I also agree, and am a little guilty. But part of the "confessions" aspect and the "danger" aspect is to "go against the grain". I think that's why all of the "I hate" or "I like" stuff. I think most of the posters (not all) perceive their post as going against conventional WISdom. Especially all of the "I hate Nato" posts.

But in the spirit of trying to conform to the specs, here goes: I think Invicta makes a good watch for the money. I'm also too vain to own one.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

1: i don't like the monster! Don't get it! Well I like the chapter ring, but that's about it! 

2: i have a skx007, but it's kinda "meh" to me, I think mainly it's the bezel and bezel insert.. 
Change it I could.. But spending the same amount on that as on the watch.. Well... 

3: I'm not sure I fully get natos, I have some, love the look of some, but they aren't really my thing! The bulky double strap don't sit well on me! 

4: i don't care about it being Swiss made! I just like the sweeping second hand! 


Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> I was just thinking along the same lines, but for actual true confessions it would be nice to be able to post anonymously, too. Nothing in this thread guarantees any seal of the confessional... never mind that it can even be found with Google! After all, at the end of the day, we all are exactly that: random strangers in real (online) life.


Geez, bro, how bad are the watch confessions you'd like to unload?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

dmjonez said:


> *I think Invicta makes a good watch for the money*. I'm also too vain to own one.


Now, THERE's a confession !
You just declared that you are secretly brain dead. ;-)


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Geez, bro, how bad are the watch confessions you'd like to unload?


I pray every day to be strong, for I know what I do must be wrong


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

Thought of one more...

I really don't make fun of/rolls my eyes at/become negatively affected by others' watches/straps/choices. Seriously. While there are many, MANY I would never, EVER have or wear, I guess that I'm just happy that, in the age of the smartphone, they're _even wearing _a watch. To me, even a gaudy, inaccurate, poorly constructed fashion watch is better than a New World order without watches.


----------



## imlying (Jan 13, 2014)

1) I have the SKX, and I don't like how it doesn't hack or wind. While I do expect to mod it to something I do like, that will cost more than the SKX originally cost. I don't know why but I'm not willing to part with my money for my seiko, but I have spent more on my Amphibia without batting an eye.

2) I'm very ashamed of the watches that are on my list of watches that I'd love to purchase this year. Only 1 is within the unwritten rule of being affordable. The worst part is that of the last 5 watches that I purchased, only one was affordable.

3) I haven't seen the Star Wars; The Clone Wars (movie and television show), Revenge of the Sith, or The Force Awakens. However I pretend as if I did and nod along when people talk about it so I am not exiled from society.

4) I secretly wish for some of my affordables to die so I don't have to sell them in order to buy a new watch. This way I can tell myself that it's not worth the postage/effort of selling and can get to continue to look at the watch.

5) I own a Nomos and the Rodina and think that the Rodina is equally as nice, albeit a bit loud but that's easily fixed with some grease or getting the hand winder version (seagull makes one and I like it a fair bit...or even going with Braun)

6) I still don't get why people don't like quartz or g-shock. The mdv-106 is a bit big for me but I never have to wind or charge it, so if I'm going to the gym or somewhere and need something to just grab it's the go to. Did y'all see the new Bulova or Fossil offerings?! Such lovely designs for summer wear. Bulova Moonwatch Re-Issue, anyone? Bueller?


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

After selling off a bunch of affordable watches in 2014 I bought a 6 watch case with the idea that buying such a small case would help me control my spending habits and keep my watch collection to a reasonable level; I'm on amazon right now looking for another watch case.


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

I confess... I usually post my WRUW pic the night before, and almost always recycle the same pics.


----------



## Scorpion 1031 (Jul 4, 2015)

My confession is, I like Invicta Grand and Pro automatic Divers. That sentence alone could cause this thread to go into an entirely different direction. b-) My apologies in advance to the OP if this happens.  

Also, I struggle to justify paying considerably more for watches that have the same movement as my Invictas. :think:


----------



## pigeonbomb (Feb 15, 2016)

Love this site (and this thread in particular).

- I think Stuhrling makes very attractive watches. I really love the new tourbillion meteorite line.

- I think I can find at least one watch from every maker in the world that I would wear and I'm convinced most WIS would too if they didn't know who actually made it.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

MajorMantra said:


> This. I actually find some wrist shots quite off-putting. Close-ups of pudgy, hairy arms just make me think of scrotums.


Bless the person with a pudgy scrotum.



uber_uter said:


> 1. Overly defensive of any type of criticism towards a mircobrand offering as if it was a personal attack.


I'd submit that might be an indication of character more than something of which to be "ashamed".



MrCairo said:


> I pray every day to be strong, for I know what I do must be wrong
> 
> View attachment 7246458


Moon over Bourbon Street. Niiiiiiice.



pantagruel said:


> I confess... I usually post my WRUW pic the night before, and almost always recycle the same pics.


I _usually _do this. Mornings are _way _too hectic for me to have time to post a pic.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Even more confessional rants and rant-like confessions…

13) I enjoy reading positive stories from and about people enjoying watches I would never wear, buy or gift but would recommend to others.

14) I currently have 3 stainless steel bracelet watches with black dials in my collection and another is on its way over the Atlantic ocean as of this post. I have a problem.

15) I judge young people wearing oversized chronographs because I am jealous of their youth and I lament my own squandered potential. Also, their watches are ugly and they look stupid wearing them.

16) I know the country of origin on the dial or case back means very little but when all other things are equal, I care. I purchased a JDM watch with "Made in Japan" on the dial for more than its global market equivalent that just shows its movement number. In my defense, the savings in shipping costs made up for most of the difference.

17) I recently recommended a different watch to a friend to dissuade him from purchasing the same model I have arriving in the mail.

18) I purchase an excessive and largely unnecessary amount of consumer goods to fill the empty hole in my soul that was carved out by my vanity, my narcissism and the social mores of various consumer sub-cultures. That said, the 2 by 3-inch area under my left shirt cuff always looks cool as f*ck.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> 17) I recently recommended an different watch to a friend to dissuade him from purchasing the same model I have arriving in the mail.
> 
> .


You. You are cold as ice


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

2manywatchs said:


> I bought a special, [email protected]$$ UV Flashlight just to charge my lume before I go to bed.


That's crazy!

(I bought a little one and it does the job just fine ;-) )


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> I'ma thinkin' a lot people are confusing 'confession' with 'rant.'
> 
> In a confession, ya gotta have an element of danger - of being exposed as an execrable person, as someone who is not as you have presented yourself to be.
> 
> ...


I think Timex makes some really nice watches, but I would never wear one. The horror!


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

OvrSteer said:


> That's crazy!
> 
> (I bought a little one and it does the job just fine ;-) )


The only problem with those things are that they show all the spots the kids and dogs made...


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

- There's only 1 Rolex I like and it's their least popular - Cellini. I find every other one hideous.

- I don't like bracelets at all. My wrists don't sweat so even though I live in Texas, leather straps are my preference. 

- I don't set the date. My watch shows the wrong date 99% of the time unless it happened to show the correct one by accident when I picked it up.

- I don't use my diver bezels. At all. I'm not timing anything with my chronos either.

- I don't care about accuracy that much: -1s per day or +30s per day, it's all the same to me.

- I have a Getat PAM homage/copy and like it a lot. At the same time other homages/copies such as Rodina bug me a lot.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I think this is a hella cool looking watch... I'm glad I spend $5 on it... then $30 on new bezel, bullbars and a new strap I'm still waiting for ..









for myself I can't see me wearing a round gshock but rectangular gshock is kind of awesome...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Closer to confessions true spirit, as pointed out by Chronopolis:

1. a friend asked for advice on a watch purchase recently. I hadn't examined the particular item up close (he had, but was a total watch noob) and agreed with his choice since I mulled over a similar model from the same line some time ago (again, only from photos). When the watch arrived I didn't like it one bit and was glad I hadn't bought it myself, since quality-wise it was a far cry from the OEM stock photos. Never said a word.

2. I am laughing inside whenever I see someone I know wearing a fashion watch. Or something grotesquely overpriced for its quality. Or a Tag. :-d

3. I have an almost uncontrollable urge to tell someone who proudly showcases what I consider to be a hideous or poor quality timepiece exactly what I think of it. Occasionally I indulge this urge. That's why I like large forums.

3. Also, enjoying reading small signs of OCD in fellow WIS. Or larger signs. Puts a smile on my face every single time. 

I will shut up now.


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> I'ma thinkin' a lot people are confusing 'confession' with 'rant.'
> 
> In a confession, ya gotta have an element of danger - of being exposed as an execrable person, as someone who is not as you have presented yourself to be.
> 
> ...


Confession, rant, whatever. I think of this as a time, for once, around here when we don't have to bite our tongues about all the millions of little things we personally don't like or like a lot but think we are in the minority about all aspects of watches and those who wear them. You can preface each entry with "I've never had the guts to say it out loud but..." I hate this or I love that. That's a confession.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Things for which I've used my chronograph timers (in no particular order)
1. Bowel movements
2. Sex duration (and I didn't hide from my wife I was starting and stopping it; she already knows I'm weird about watches)
3. Homily at Mass


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Things for which I've used my chronograph timers (in no particular order)
> 1. Bowel movements
> 2. Sex duration (and I didn't hide from my wife I was starting and stopping it; she already knows I'm weird about watches)
> 3. Homily at Mass


1. NO

2. I just review the tapes to time that... duh...

3. I find it better to just not look at a watch ... because i might accidentally say "for **** sake get on with it" out loud


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

- All my dive watches have a leather strap and don't get wet.
- I use the diver bezel for cooking. (boiling an egg or spaghetti)


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Hmmm.... I have a lot of watch confessions to make, here are a few......

- I regularly will change my clothes (shirt usually) if I choose a watch in the morning that doesn't complement what I'm wearing.
- I have never sold a watch since I have been on internet watch forums. I have somewhere around 30 watches that I no longer wear and need to sell. I just hate the process of selling.
- At times I'm a binge buyer. I've had as many as 10 watches on the way at the same time. Then I feel bad, because I don't get as much initial enjoyment as I would have if I spaced them out over time.
- I've also been guilty of "HERD" mentality. I.E. buying the latest forum favorite, regardless of how much I actually like the watch personally. 
- I have almost a revulsion to straight digital watches. Having lived through the "DIGITAL" era, I have absolutely no desire to go back there again. No nostalgia there at all. The closest I have to a digital watch are a few Digi-Analog Citizens.
- For some reason, I just have a hard time respecting Ultra, Ultra affordable watches. I know that most $20 watches probably work just fine, but I have never been able to talk myself into buying one.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

since I bought my first dive watch... I hardly even wear another type of watch..because i like the idea of being able to get in the water with my watch ...even if I haven't been planning to without taking my watch off.

I worry that dive watches that never get wet feel unfulfilled and are sad...

It sometimes bothers me that they don't have to make left handed versions of watches by law...because being left handed a watch on my left arm would make me very angry... but not being able to get to the crown without taking my watch of sometimes gets on my nerves also.

advice from right handed people to just wear my watch on my left arm also bugs me... my advice to them is to write with their left hand...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

atarione said:


> ...dive watches that never get wet feel unfulfilled and are sad....


Hey, let's keep this "family friendly," hmm?


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Hey, let's keep this "family friendly," hmm?


lol.... i think it would be funnier to just have responded "PHRASING" but that is just me...


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

I strongly prefer bracelets.

I gently clean my watches after nearly each use before returning them to the watch box.

I love chronographs though I have no real reason to wear one.

My dive watches never see water.

I stress over giving each watch proper wrist time.

I do not own a watch winder and once setting my non-winding autos in the rotation I take a few minutes twice daily to shake them to keep them wound.

I like to set my watches so the minute hand is aligned exactly with indices when the second hand is at the 12:00 position.

I wear my least expensive watches the most.

I don't like it when people (especially at work) notice my watches. They often think my budget divers and chronos are mega bucks watches and I hate that. I don't wear watches to be noticed.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

jpfwatch said:


> - All my dive watches have a leather strap and don't get wet.





atarione said:


> I worry that dive watches that never get wet feel unfulfilled and are sad...


I just glanced in the watch box, and every single one of my watches has been in the water. Not all of them intentionally, mind you, but they've all been underwater. Only three of them are divers! None of them have ever leaked...


----------



## tokeisukei (Apr 17, 2014)

Before I joined here I was happy with any watch I had. Now I've turned into a watch snob! 
Recently I've stopped looking at automatic watches and have started collecting G-shocks. Find them liberating. Don't have to worry bout timing ,scratching, colour coordination or if anyone notices or not my pride and joy!
Lie to the wife nearly always about my watches. Getting good at it! Or so I think.
Have bought way too much junk when drunk. 
Have heaps of watches ready to sell but couldn't be bothered putting them on EBay. I'm too lazy. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

sal4 said:


> I like to set my watches so the minute hand is aligned exactly with indices when the second hand is at the 12:00 position.


I don't understand why everyone doesn't do this, and yet clearly they don't. And I find it very disturbing.


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

sal4 said:


> I gently clean my watches after nearly each use before returning them to the watch box.
> 
> ...
> 
> I do not own a watch winder and once setting my non-winding autos in the rotation I take a few minutes twice daily to shake them to keep them wound.


Wow, there's plenty of OCD in this thread, but that is next level. Well played!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

atarione said:


> lol.... i think it would be funnier to just have responded "PHRASING" but that is just me...


----------



## deleonj (Jun 17, 2012)

* I'm not sure how I feel about hand wound watches. I get it...but I think I like it more when the watch just starts by itself.
* When given the chance and a watch I like has a quartz and an automatic version, i usually go with the quartz. I like 'thinner' watches (aka, less than 11mm) so having quartz is a plus when that happens. 
* Sometimes I go days without wearing a watch. 
* I spend way too much time looking for/at watches online. Mainly because most watches I like are only available at sizes I don't like - so I have to find other alternatives :/.
* I have a 6.5 in wrist. I don't like when lug to lug measures surpass 47mm, and usually, I dislike when the diameter of a watch is 40 mm or more (I know it depends on the watch) - - this is mainly the reason of why I will never own a Submariner - maybe a midsize Tudor one day...but not a Submariner (too big, too thick)


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

Alright, time for some more confessions.

I try to keep things upbeat and civil on WUS, but occasionally I drink and post, and it turns out I'm a mean drunk. My comment above about SKX mods? I'd been drinking. Sorry about that.

I like to take the time to go through WRUW threads and like what everyone's wearing. But I admit I deliberately avoid liking certain types of posts:


Any Invictas, unless I really, _really _like the poster enough to get over the fact they're wearing an Invicta.
Ostentatious displays of wealth. I don't care how expensive and shiny your car is; I'm here for the watches.
Anything sexist, stupid or obnoxious.

I get green with envy every time someone posts an Oris.

I keep a microfiber cloth in my bedroom solely for cleaning my watches.


----------



## jessemack (Sep 1, 2009)

It pains me to say this...

I used to own a U-Boat watch. It was a long time ago!!


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

deleonj said:


> * Sometimes I go days without wearing a watch.


??!!


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Rocat said:


>


exactly ... Archer is my favorite TV show pretty much of all time... new season is coming soooon FINALLY... just love it..


----------



## Jubejubilee (Jun 29, 2014)

You guys gotta promise, what happens in this thread stays in this thread.

...

I'm kinda liking the look of the gold tone Nixon Time Teller...


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Confess my pet peeve here....By and large I find this a fine website. It has a lot of excellent information, along with mostly civil, yet interesting people posting. BUT---the construct is unwieldy and I daresay that to an extent, some parts are purposefully set up to get people to inadvertently 'click' on them, especially if using a tablet or smart phone. 

Recently the Braithwaite banner pushing their watches really annoys me. Perhaps they make a good watch, but this actually pushes me away. It's entirely too easy to click on such banners, as well as some other areas here that generate revenues, often when one doesn't have any intention or interest in going there. Oh--and on 'My Profile' move 'Most Recently Started Posts' to the bottom of the queue!


----------



## tareed59 (Mar 8, 2009)

no-fi said:


> Also, SKX mods - no thanks. You all tried. You shouldn't have.


I only like SKX mods... Am I offended that you do not? The jury is still out...


----------



## schaumi (Jan 16, 2015)

I confess that I don't know why "hacking" and "handwinding" are important to so many people here. 

I also really want to see yankeeexpress's entire watch collection.


----------



## tareed59 (Mar 8, 2009)

MrCairo said:


> Here goes...
> 
> Every time I see an Orient watch (or worse yet, Orient Star!) I can't help but see this:
> 
> ...


I get the same picture stuck in my mind too. It's why I sold every orient I had shortly after buying them. I'm afraid the watch dial is just MSG and will suddenly become cheap and ugly when i'm not looking...


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

I dislike bracelets. They grab arm hair and clank and are just uncomfortable. I have one bracelet watch in my collection that I really like wearing and is comfy. My other 14 watches are on NATOs.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I confess that I look at myself as a thread killer. Threads tend to end very shortly after I post.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

revlimiter said:


> I dislike bracelets. They grab arm hair and clank and are just uncomfortable. I have one bracelet watch in my collection that I really like wearing and is comfy. My other 14 watches are on NATOs.


I hear you, can't say I feel your pain. My arms and body are so hairy that people at the beach have joked: "Nice sweater Rob". Kids want to pet my arms. That said, I still prefer metal bracelets, including some heavy super engineer style. I find them comfortable. I do confess that few companies make a metal bracelet where the clasp is really as good--as well made as I'd like, but the watch itself pulls me in.


----------



## peaceonearth (Jul 12, 2013)

I'll probably end up getting a smartwatch in the next five years. There's just too much useful potential there for them to keep sucking forever.


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> I confess that I look at myself as a thread killer. Threads tend to end very shortly after I post.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I confess it made me laugh that this was the last post in the thread when I checked it.


----------



## Gregorinho (Aug 23, 2015)

I confess that i put my watch inside my pocket until i reach the office, the only place besides home where i can wear watches safely (Excluding other people houses) because my country is dangerous as hell


----------



## tareed59 (Mar 8, 2009)

no-fi said:


> Alright, time for some more confessions.
> 
> I try to keep things upbeat and civil on WUS, but occasionally I drink and post, and it turns out I'm a mean drunk. My comment above about SKX mods? I'd been drinking. Sorry about that.
> 
> ...


Sorry, couldn't help it. As a former interrogator, I still like to push people's buttons... Now there's a confession!


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

tareed59 said:


> Sorry, couldn't help it. As a former interrogator, I still like to push people's buttons... Now there's a confession!


I deserve that after my ill-advised comment about SKX mods...

I should clarify that there are some SKX mods I really, really like. But I think the stock SKX is such a great, iconic design that most of the time, I'm not convinced modding adds anything. Nines time out of ten, I feel a mod is worse than the original. Just my 2c.


----------



## kyliebert (Feb 4, 2015)

I haven't been here long but I would say something that I hate is all the "WUS-ese" that is spoken around here. See if this sounds familiar:

"I'm thinning out the "collection", this just doesn't get enough "wrist time" and is a "catch and release" that I just didn't "connect" with. Maybe if I got it some "new shoes" it would speak to me, but on second thought, I think I'll just "pull the trigger" on that "Grail" I've had my eye on...."

Sorry guys got to go my auction is ending on the "Bay".... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

kyliebert said:


> I haven't been here long but I would say something that I hate is all the "WUS-ese" that is spoken around here. See if this sounds familiar:
> 
> "I'm thinning out the "collection", this just doesn't get enough "wrist time" and is a "catch and release" that I just didn't "connect" with. Maybe if I got it some "new shoes" it would speak to me, but on second thought, I think I'll just "pull the trigger" on that "Grail" I've had my eye on...."
> 
> ...


Lol, I'll make sure to stop using WUS jargon like "collection" ? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tareed59 (Mar 8, 2009)

kyliebert said:


> I haven't been here long but I would say something that I hate is all the "WUS-ese" that is spoken around here. See if this sounds familiar:
> 
> "I'm thinning out the "collection", this just doesn't get enough "wrist time" and is a "catch and release" that I just didn't "connect" with. Maybe if I got it some "new shoes" it would speak to me, but on second thought, I think I'll just "pull the trigger" on that "Grail" I've had my eye on...."
> 
> ...


It's OK, I was there too, but it sounds like you're catching on...


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Confessions:

I've flipped 90% of the watches I've bought. 

I've changed my mind four times about the new direction of my collection. Just today. 

I used to find the Seiko Monsters unattractive. Now I look at the first gen models with affection because I find the newer ones uglier. 

I have to wear large watches because I'm a fata55.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Confession: I just bid on a watch I don't need without looking at the scratches the seller described.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

My confession: Even though this is supposed to be a "safe" thread, I feel compelled to contradict much of what I read



Verdict said:


> -
> 
> - I don't like anything CWard makes and I don't know why they're getting more and more expensive each year


I like almost everything CWard makes and think they're an amazing value (esp. when on sale).

Whew. That wasn't so bad.



> - I spend more time looking at watches than wearing them


Well I wear my watches pretty much every day, but I certainly spend more time looking at watches online than I do looking at the watch on my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

tareed59 said:


> I get the same picture stuck in my mind too. It's why I sold every orient I had shortly after buying them. I'm afraid the watch dial is just MSG and will suddenly become cheap and ugly when i'm not looking...


While I'm turned off by "Orient" as a brand I love MSG.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwayne Touchette (Oct 3, 2014)

I told a coworker that my tudor blackbay was a knockoff rolex just because he tought a was crasy paying over 100$ bucks on a watch (when i told him the price of my skx009)


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

The consensus or at least the louder opinions on the Seiko forum are that the new Prospex logo and the changes to the Tuna shrouded diver design are a huge mistake and that Seiko is ruining their iconic diver lines. 

So my confession is: I like the new Prospex logo, and I love the new Tuna designs.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

OvrSteer said:


> That's crazy!
> 
> (I bought a little one and it does the job just fine ;-) )


It's a beast. You can practically charge a phone with the thing!


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

This is very carthatic...here are my confessions:

1) During work, I will often times raise my left hand to my forehead as if I'm in deep thought, but in actuality, I'm smelling the leather wafting from my strap.

2) I've paid for pre-patina on a watch - much like how I paid for pre-ripped jeans back in the 80's.

3) I sometimes glance at my watch for admiration (not for the time) and it's gotten me in trouble at work "Excuse me, Dan...do you need to be somewhere?" And, worse...on a date that interpreted this as my lack of interest in her.

4) I've scaled stock photos of watches online to "actual size" then printed them in color, cut them out and then, taped them to my wrist to see how it would fit/look on my wrist.

5) While on the toilet, I'll take off my watch and admire it, wind it, smell the leather or play with the bracelet.

Dan


----------



## rahulg (Feb 5, 2016)

Hello everyone. I am a newbie, and this is my first confessional.

I am a fan of the Seiko movements, but never warmed up to the design of the Orange Monster.

I cannot stand the idea of "fashion" watches. Here's looking at you, Kenneth Cole.

Underrated vintages from the 70s, like Enicar, Roamer, or Titoni have more appeal to me than all the Rolexes in the world.

I wish I knew more about watches a decade ago.

I regret not having joined this forum earlier.

I secretly judge people who use quartz watches made by luxury brands.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

I confess:

If I spend a long time browsing pictures of a particular watch (that I don't own), I get a little shock when I look at my wrist and realise I'm not actually wearing it.

In the evening at home, I will wear multiple watches in sequence as the mood takes me.

I couldn't buy an Orient, I have no problem at all with 'Orient' as a brand name, but the multicolour shield logo thing they usually stick next to it looks like it belongs on a packet of cigarettes.

And I don't like red-and-blue pepsi bezels. The name fits too well.

But I do like the Prospex logo. Now that is a confession - maybe we Prospex logophiles need a support group.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Perdendosi said:


> While I'm turned off by "Orient" as a brand I love MSG.


What's MSG? Madison Square Garden? Monosodium Glutamate?


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

i dig the Orient Logo... i really do.. true story


----------



## shemp55 (Oct 15, 2011)

This is a great thread. I have nothing to confess.



...except that sometimes I get tired of my favorite watches, and sometimes I get tired of thinking about watches at all.

Also I wear only bracelets, and I purposefully wear them loose and low. 

Also I have a very narrow definition of what looks good in a watch. 98% of watches are just bad. Some more bad than others, but most watches I would not want even if given as a gift.

At the same time, I admire the folks who are seriously into horology and/or who have a definite theme for their collections. But I don't share the enthusiasm.

I am shameless about buying and enjoying homages. If I want the real deal, I'll buy it. But sometimes I like a watch @ 50 bucks, but not at 5000.

I have 7.75 inch wrists, but for me the sweet spot is 38-40mm. 

There is only 1 member on WUS whose taste I completely agree with and would let them choose a watch for me. 



...like I said, nothing to confess.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

peaceonearth said:


> I'll probably end up getting a smartwatch in the next five years. There's just too much useful potential there for them to keep sucking forever.


Two words: 3D TV

Sent from Crapatalk


----------



## joonseokie (Oct 20, 2015)

- I take off my Ray when washing my hands in fear of getting it wet. God knows why I bought a 200m rated diver watch.
- I put a Rolex President style bracelet (which I bought for around $35) on my Seiko 5.
- Most embarrassing: I used to think my Dolce and Gabbana quartz was an automatic because I paid like $500 for the thing.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Dan-LAX said:


> 5) While on the toilet, I'll take off my watch and admire it, wind it, smell the leather or play with the bracelet.
> 
> Dan


Ummm... would that not be like trying to tune a banjo, while a Frank Sinatra album is playing next to ya at maximum volume ? :think:


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

Watches are still a relatively new obsession for me but I have managed to collect a few confessionable items:

1. I once bought a "Breitling" from Beijing when I didn't know the first thing about mechanical watches. I haggled for a while but still I probably paid about 20x what it was actually worth. I really liked it even though it kept terrible time and broke down soon after. I actually thought it was the real deal since it was so expensive (relatively speaking). Nowadays I think 99% of all Breitlings look absolutely horrible. Wouldn't mind a Superocean Heritage, though.

2. I have never understood why people pay so much for a Rolex and I've always been a huge fan of the underdog. Not just with watches but almost everything (sports, digital cameras, electronics etc). I typically end up buying something that I feel is "just good enough" or "a really good deal" and then regret it soon after and end up flipping it and making a loss. That is why I have decided to get a Rolex one day so I don't always settle for just good enough.

3. I very rarely try a watch on before I buy it. I just look at the pictures online, order it, and hope for the best. This also leads to unnecessary flipping.

4. I assume people with very expensive watches are doing better in their lives than I am.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Note to self:

Add Dan-LAX to list of do-not-buy sellers.



Dan-LAX said:


> This is very carthatic...here are my confessions:
> 
> 1) During work, I will often times raise my left hand to my forehead as if I'm in deep thought, but in actuality, I'm smelling the leather wafting from my strap.
> 
> ...


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

I didn't know how "Glasshütte" was pronounced until about 3 days ago, and when I found out, it made me laugh.


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

Along those lines: I don't know how to correctly pronounce 50% of the brand names I see emblazoned on the dials of watches posted every day on the WRUW threads.


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

I almost always have a spare watch in my bag and regularly swap watches 2 or even three times throughout the course of a workday.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I harbour a secret desire that the unannounced model in Doc Vails sub line up will be a black bay (red bezel) homage, even though I know he's already said no red bezels........


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

I take all of my WRUW pictures while I am smoking.

I post my WRUW later in the afternoons on weekends because that is when I get up.

I tolerate a lot of defects/quirks with new watches because I am too lazy to send them back.

Every time I try a major repair on a watch I make it worse or break something else.

I have on more than one occasion forgotten that I own a certain watch.


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

I really like the Mickey diver.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

I've never sold a watch.


----------



## digicon (Sep 15, 2015)

I get green with envy every time someone posts an Oris.

I keep a microfiber cloth in my bedroom solely for cleaning my watches.[/QUOTE]

This...

sent from elsewhere...


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

no-fi said:


> Alright, time for some more confessions.
> 
> I try to keep things upbeat and civil on WUS, but occasionally I drink and post, and it turns out I'm a mean drunk. My comment above about SKX mods? I'd been drinking. Sorry about that.
> 
> ...


The expensive car as backdrop is quite irksome.

I also have a microfibre cloth reserved for watch duties.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Dan-LAX said:


> This is very carthatic...here are my confessions:
> 
> 1) During work, I will often times raise my left hand to my forehead as if I'm in deep thought, but in actuality, I'm smelling the leather wafting from my strap.
> 
> ...


There's quite a lot of leather sniffing going on here.

It's brought back a memory of a watch I had years ago that had a leather strap with a strong smell. And, yes, I used to enjoy sniffing the heady blend of slightly sweaty leathery goodness. And that of the watch strap :-d


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

jpfwatch said:


> - I use the diver bezel for cooking. (boiling an egg or spaghetti)


Does the bezel really get that hot??


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Dan-LAX said:


> This is very carthatic...here are my confessions:
> 
> 1) During work, I will often times raise my left hand to my forehead as if I'm in deep thought, but in actuality, I'm smelling the leather wafting from my strap.


I'm a big one for the "prop your chin in your left hand" pose at work, which just coincidentally exposes my cool watch I wish someone someday would compliment.


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm a big one for the "prop your chin in your left hand" pose at work, which just coincidentally exposes my cool watch I wish someone someday would compliment.


Hey man, nice watch.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I hate Rolex's just like I hate Harleys.

I'd rather buy a used car than a Rolex that cost the same amount.


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

-I want to be able to wear all my -colleting on my arms.
-I hide my datejust blue dial every time I arrive home so my wife doesn't know I paid so much to buy it.
-I gave away my Timex, Orient watches to my brother in law.
-Evertime I go to a new AD, I pretend like it is my first time to try those specific watches.
-I picked up couple of girls from ADs.


Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I dislike when people tell others how to spend their money, as if they have any idea how much someone else has, or the many ways they choose to spend it. I always say: don't buy it if you can't afford two, but the longer version is this: buy what you can afford to buy; if you're buying a watch instead of a car, and you need a car, you're a dope. If you have all the cars you need or want, and they operate safely, but whatever watch you care to buy, whatever the cost.

Personally, I can afford a used car--and I've bought several--but if I wanted a Rolex, I sure as hell wouldn't buy a used car instead! Used cars are WAY bigger than my lug-to-lug max!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

At an AD, I once passed myself off as a high level watch designer/engineer for a German watch company. 
The sales woman (a bit ignorant, as they usually tend to be) wanted to know what I was wearing - a Seiko 007 I modded myself, so it had a sterile dial, and a blasted case.

I guess she wanted to tell me how my watch sucked, and I needed an upgrade to a "real" watch.

I BS the poo out of her, saying how it was a prototype - only 6 made for only the project engineers, etc., and how it uses this new "patented technology" of compressed molecular di-chromium (what?) gears, tipped with carbon monoxide teeth (what?), set to a revolutionary design gear ratio (what??).

Oh, you bet: she showed me EVERYTHING she had in the store. AND served me coffee.

Panerai? ("Nice but a bit pedestrian.;-) ) 

Breitling? ("You DO know their gears are made of bipastinated steel, dipped only twice in invaginated columax, right? (What?) They really should have done it three times properly, for that kind of price point. Disappointing that they would cut corners like that.)

JLC? ( Nice, but a tad dull for a passionate guy like me."

Have a ice day, ma'am. ;-)


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't know, I kinda like sitting for two hours in the metro train/bus wearing my Rolex :roll:


----------



## javadave61 (Mar 26, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> ... tipped with carbon monoxide teeth.


LOL.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hmm.

Something I realized very recently:

I have to have a display caseback on my watches. The ones with a steel back just don't feel complete. It's utterly irrational, but there ya go.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

This morning, my watches with a perpetual calendar went just slightly up in my estimation compared to my quartz watches that don't. (Automatics get a pass). Totally irrational and doesn't usually happen after a month with 30 days.

The only time a stranger has ever commented on what I am wearing, it was my cheapest watch (all-black square g-shock). Friends and colleagues have only ever commented on another two.


----------



## stillonthebeach (Apr 11, 2015)

I often wear one watch for a month or more, taking it off only to shower.

I would never wear a plastic watch of any kind.

I am currently enjoying a brass Rawai that has been "rotting" on my wrist for about a week

I am grateful to WUS member Gary for coining the term "rotting" on the wrist pertaining to wearing brass or bronze watches

I pray every night that PETA will attack Doc Vail for portraying a dog being electrocuted on his watches so that the forum can enjoy the fallout


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

I bought an Oris TT1 47mm of 2007 for 1000 euros that I always wanted but I never take to work because i'm embarassed. There are people there with Tag Carrera and Omega Speedmaster but I'm just not confortable yet. I love looking at the watch. I really love the damm watch.
I have the Orient Perpetual Calendar from the 70's in almost every dial color. It's kind of an obsession. I've spent some money reparing these old things
I never tried a watch before buying it.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

U serious?? :roll:
As they say: Do grow a pair, if need be, and just enjoy yourself. :-!



Fox_Mulder_X said:


> I bought an* Oris TT1 47mm of 2007 for 1000 euros that I always wanted but I never take to work because i'm embarassed. There are people there with Tag Carrera and Omega Speedmaster but I'm just not confortable yet. I love looking at the watch. I really love the damm watch.*
> I have the Orient Perpetual Calendar from the 70's in almost every dial color. It's kind of an obsession. I've spent some money reparing these old things
> I never tried a watch before buying it.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I am getting nervous, because I am finding myself less interested in affordables. it makes me nervous, because I am cheap lol


----------



## Joe42 (Feb 1, 2016)

Here's some confessions from a WUS newbie:


My first mechanical watch was a Kenneth Cole skeleton watch with a very sloppy seconds hand and generally poor accuracy. Six years later, it has taken up permanent residence in the bottom drawer of my watch box because I can't bring myself to get rid of it despite the fact that I never wear it anymore.
My second mechanical watch was an Invicta 8926ob, and I ordered it with a "Bond" NATO and a spring bar tool. I regret nothing.
I ended up buying close to a dozen NATO straps for various other watches before realizing that I dislike nearly all NATO straps (except for "Bond" NATOs on anything submariner-ish).
I own a heavy-duty NATO with three equally sized stripes in red, white, and blue. When I wore it, people vigorously debated whether it was either too American-looking or too French-looking.
The separate date pusher on Orient's dive watches is a dealbreaker for me.
I impulse-bought a Casio Edifice EF-503 chronograph from Amazon during a gold-box sale, only to find myself very underwhelmed by the face's aesthetic despite loving everything about the bracelet. For $45, it has made for a solid beater watch.
I impulse-bought a Timex Expedition chronograph from Amazon, also during a gold-box sale. I paid $22 for it, which ended up being a fairly inexpensive way for me to find out that I am not a fan of black watch cases.
I own at least two too many chronograph watches.
The bezel on my Vostok Amphibia sucks and the crown is wobbly, but I like the watch too much to care.
My desire for geopolitical irony was defeated by the fact that all NATO straps look too terrible on my Vostok Amphibia for me to commit to the joke.


----------



## Jubejubilee (Jun 29, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> At an AD, I once passed myself off as a high level watch designer/engineer for a German watch company.
> The sales woman (a bit ignorant, as they usually tend to be) wanted to know what I was wearing - a Seiko 007 I modded myself, so it had a sterile dial, and a blasted case.
> 
> I guess she wanted to tell me how my watch sucked, and I needed an upgrade to a "real" watch.
> ...


"Invaginated Columax" is my next username. Or band name. Whichever comes first.


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

Chronopolis said:


> U serious?? :roll:
> As they say: Do grow a pair, if need be, and just enjoy yourself. :-!


I bought it used 2 months ago. But tomorrow it goes to work.


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a large wrist. Which causes me some inner turmoil. My favourite classic looking watch is the Rolex Pepsi GMT. I have had many opportunity to buy one at good prices and can't bring myself to do it because it looks so small on my wrist. 

I no longer care if a watch his a cult, boutique, or uncool. If I like it I buy it. 

I don't like Chinese watches or any part that is from China. No offence just. Chinese parts assembled in a Swiss factory doesn't cut it. I will pay more for a better watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Mediocre said:


> I am getting nervous, because I am finding myself less interested in affordables. it makes me nervous, because I am cheap lol


I get that fear every time I cross an affordable off my wish list without adding something. In times like that, I get the urge to impulse-buy Seiko 5s and Casios on deep discount. I haven't sunken low enough for fashion brands at the local mall yet but I have something delayed in international shipping and I'm getting a might twitchy.


----------



## artaxerxes (Oct 19, 2011)

Since it has been stated that this thread is for "true confessions" and not rants (like my previous one) here goes :
-at the moment I'm starting to have difficulties picking what to wear each day; there's also the advantage that I have more choices (and just think that I want more watches in the future-next in line is a G-Shock !) which brings me to another point
-I'm starting to not wear a good part of my watches too often anymore (including some that I really loved in the past) but cannot part with either of them, and the love for some of them always comes back eventually
-up until now I have always bought my watches from stores and always tried them on before buying.also related to this-when I really like a watch in a store and have the cash I can't just play it cool-I ask to try on, compliment the watch and express my eagerness to have it (just like a child in front of a yummy ice cream)
-I think this forum represents my version of facebook (absolutely hate facebook and don't have an account, can't see the use for it but here I do much of what I understand is being done on FB-somewhat ironic) because I visit the forums daily, post and like other people's watches. And yes-it makes me feel good when I get a like !
-would love to see some of the Orients and Citizens on the WRUW threads here in stores at the same prices-for 100USD max instead of the ridiculous (read "astronomical") amounts they go for at ADs. For this reason they remain inaccessible to me(don't trust buying off the internet, especially from overseas sellers)
-G-Shocks have represented my dream watches for a very long time but on Christmas when deciding between a G-Shock and a Festina at (almost) the same price went with Festina. Kind of leaving your fiancee for another girl that sparked a flame of love in your heart you just can't resist. But this month or the next I will buy a G-Shock. The wedding has just been postponed, not canceled !  (but will still like the Festina I've bought just as much) =>does that make me polygamous with watches ? (I am anyway since I own several, like most members here)-maybe a man with soon to be two wives (watches) and several mistresses (the others).
Can't think of anything else for now. So, there it is-my confession.


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

At one point I owned 16 Invictas. I sold off my last one less than a month ago.

Only one of my dive watches has ever been submerged and that was in a river while kayaking. It made my wife more nervous than me. 

Most of my dive watches are (or have been) on leather zulu's, nato's or straps. I love the warmth of leather and, as stated previously, my dive watches never see water. (I live in the desert after all.)

I have no problem paying decent money for what I consider an above average quality quartz watch. A quartz Zodiac is what started me down the path of the WIS. 

I'm nearly ready to swear off Kickstarters and other micro-brands but there are a few that keep pulling me back in. 

I know my sweet spot for sizes/dimensions and my likes/dislikes of watch features but I break almost all of them all of the time.


----------



## tareed59 (Mar 8, 2009)

"The separate date pusher on Orient's dive watches is a dealbreaker for me."

Yeah, I bought one without thinking about the extra pusher and could not bring myself to wear it. Immediately flipped it.


----------



## DrewZ137 (Sep 26, 2014)

This is a great thread so far....so here goes:

1) I've never bonded with a f71 forum favorite - bought and then flipped Orient Ray, SKX007, Monster, SARB035, Vostok Amphibia, and a few others that I'm forgetting at the moment. 

2) My next watch purchase is probably going to be a smartwatch (Garmin Vivoactive HR most likely, as long as it fits well on my wrist). 

3) I actually might prefer quartz over automatic at the moment (but that might change any day). 

4) I don't buy used watches for fear of leftover skin scum from other people...yet I have no qualms about selling used watches to others. And after reading this thread...I'm especially glad I don't buy used watches. 

5) I'm insanely jealous of my friends who can be content just wearing fashion watches or Fitbits.


----------



## Derek411 (Dec 12, 2015)

I wear my watch under wrist but flip it over for the what are you wearing today threads, where I only post new arrivals. 

Anyone else wear under wrist?

I'm not an Invicta fan but I do like and own the 8926OB. It's just a Seiko really... To me anyway. 

Sent via Derek on Tapatalk.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

- I don't like the SKX007/009. 
- I don't like the SARB033. (I really like my 035, though.)
- I don't like the new SRP Turtles. 
- I don't like the Sumo. 
- I don't like the Cocktail Time. 
- I don't like 22mm or larger lugs. 
- I don't like Sub homages, especially Steinharts. 
- I don't like solar watches, despite owning one. 
- I don't like zulu straps, but really like natos. 
- I own more quartz than mechanicals.
- I own a Luminox. 
- I'm a brand snob against Invicta, Stuhrling OG, Swiss Legend. 
- I wear and *like* natos on dress watches.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

My hobbies are battling for resources, and the more the watch collection grows, the more appealing the other hobbies become 

Though I know I should pick up a nice, dress watch for some business events, I prefer wearing "dress divers" and trying to convince myself they fit the occassion


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

1. I came here because all I really want is a Rolex Submariner. It's been 3 years and I'm still no where close!

2. I also like date windows especially when framed or done right. 

3. I don't like the SKX007. Between the height, Hardlex crystal and stupid day window, it just pisses me off! On a slightly hypocritical note, I loved the day window on my Tissot Visodate!

4. I absolutely loved my original Baby Tuna with plastic shroud even if it wasn't really a true Tuna!

5. I didn't like the CWard I had. It didn't feel like it was worth the money. That's why I sent it back. 

6. I spend more time looking up watch forums on Tapatalk than anything else I do. I even get up in the middle of the night to do it. 

7. I don't think I can afford the public forum because every time I go there it's APROO, IWC, Patek Phillipe, etc. Makes me feel slightly ashamed. 

8. I might be a Swiss & German snob. I can't get myself to buy a Japanese or other watch. 

9. Most of the under $500 micros don't do anything for me. Feels like they're all the same. Too big and trying to be something they are not. (Watch, tomorrow I wind up buying like an Obris Morgan or something!)

10. Even though I may like a watch, I'm not into paying $600 or more for a Miyota 9015. 

11. I can't get myself to buy a Scurfa because it's a quartz. 

12. I can't for the life of me pull the trigger on a dress watch no matter how much I tell myself I need one!

13. I didn't like the Seagull 1963 Chronograph I had. I didn't like the pie pan shape. 

14. I want everyone to compliment me on my watch even though no one ever does. 

15. I constantly ask my wife and kids for reassurance when I wear a watch (does this look good... )

That will do it for now. I don't give a darn if you read this and judge me for some of my comments. My path not yours! Carry on! LMAO




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

I'll throw a few in:

-I have vintage Omegas and other well regarded watches, but the watch I wear the most is a $20 Casio (AE-1200 "Casio Royale").

-I prefer quarts chronos over high-maintenance, fragile mechanical chronographs. Never thought them to be worth the expense and care.

-if given the choice, I'll choose acrylic over glass crystals.

-I have gone through 3-4 Bagelsports because I messed up in trying to mod them. Now that they are harder to find, I wish I had left them alone. I miss Bagelsport.

-I don't mind certain zombie brands like Sekonda.

-I do mind Shinola. I've held my tongue several times on seeing their watches on friends' wrists.

-I have way too many watches but have not been motivated to sell off ones I don't really wear much. Most are not high value and don't seem individually worth the trouble, even though the sum of them all would be nice.

- I love watching OCD purists get hung up on some detail or fault that very few others would notice. I don't think I'm one of these, but am probably in denial.

-I like Bund straps (but only with smaller watches).

-I consider myself more of a fountain pen geek.


----------



## tassbg (Apr 28, 2014)

Here I go :
- I don't like divers
- I bought g-shock and I am very happy with it.
- I have not yet seen 'The revenant'


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

I feel like everyone else is older than me in these forums.. Probably 80% true. But I still love you all


----------



## dobber72 (Jul 14, 2010)

I secretly (not a secret any more) want to own a Rolex Sub but will not pay that sort of money for one watch, even though if I sold my entire collection I could afford four of them.

I have purchased about 20 NATO's / Zulu's from different makers but I still don't like them.

I recently bought a BNIB black dial Edifice from an ebay seller at a really good price, a white dial one arrived, I didn't return it as I don't like to cause a fuss. Instead I bought a black dial from a different seller for more money.

I use a randomiser app on my phone to choose my next watch from a shortlist, I cannot make decisions, hopeless at it.

I have a little rant to myself when CONUS sellers on ebay or F29 refuse to ship internationally even though they originally bought and shipped the watch from Japan directly (I once ranted about it on Watchuseek but my rant was not well received by some and so I now rant to myself)

I fairly often catch myself staring at women's watches and not their physical attributes.

In 2010 I had 5 watches (2 Seiko, 3 Casio), I then won an Orange Monster auction,on ebay while very drunk, I joined Watchuseek to find out what it was I had bought and now I have 230 watches and no savings. (I don't drink anymore though).

Last but not least I don't like the Star Wars movies, can't stand them.


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

Joe42 said:


> Here's some confessions from a WUS newbie:
> 
> 
> My desire for geopolitical irony was defeated by the fact that all NATO straps look too terrible on my Vostok Amphibia for me to commit to the joke.


Love your subtle sense of ironic commentary.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

DrewZ137 said:


> This is a great thread so far....so here goes:
> 
> 4) I don't buy used watches for fear of leftover skin scum from other people...yet I have no qualms about selling used watches to others. And after reading this thread...I'm especially glad I don't buy used watches.


I joked about that earlier, but I've bought lots of used watches. They have this great invention you might give a try: it's called "soap." It costs a lot less than the difference in cost between a new and used watch!


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> At an AD, I once passed myself off as a high level watch designer/engineer for a German watch company.
> The sales woman (a bit ignorant, as they usually tend to be) wanted to know what I was wearing - a Seiko 007 I modded myself, so it had a sterile dial, and a blasted case.
> 
> I guess she wanted to tell me how my watch sucked, and I needed an upgrade to a "real" watch.
> ...


We have a winner. Mods go ahead and lock thread.


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh man. The thread I've been waiting for!

I love my Shinola and most other Shinolas. I gush about it at times and will probably buy another someday.

Said Shinola is a lady's model while I'm a pretty big guy. I mention this to good friends.

I still don't get why 90% of forum folks seem to have "6.5 inch wrists". What are we, clones?

I don't know my wrist size.

Barring Shinola, I harbour a profound dislike for brands or watches with daft-sounding names. "Vratislavia", ugh!

Alignment matters not. I leave bezels at odd angles, it adds character.

My Nighthawk often sits on 20mm NATOs. Oh the horror!

Starting to get increasingly annoyed by the jerky, jittery motion of Quartz movements' seconds hands. This does not (yet) stop me from giving my quartzes regular wrist time. 


Sent from my couch


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jcmaros said:


> I don't like Chinese watches or any part that is from China. No offence just. Chinese parts assembled in a Swiss factory doesn't cut it. I will pay more for a better watch.


If you open up the Sumo you'll find it says "CHINA CASE".
Also the SUN is assembled in Malaysia from parts made in China, except for the Kinetic mechanism.

_Which brings me to last confession: I'm a mean person at heart_


----------



## DrewZ137 (Sep 26, 2014)

hwa said:


> I joked about that earlier, but I've bought lots of used watches. They have this great invention you might give a try: it's called "soap." It costs a lot less than the difference in cost between a new and used watch!


I do wash my watches regularly, but all joking aside, I feel like it would be very difficult/impossible to get a bracelet truly clean without ultrasonic cleaning, etc.


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow. Goes to show you how much I know. 
They will be up for sale soon. 
I guess I was referring more to the Nixon and Vestal type watches. Thanks for he heads up. 
Isn't being a mean person fun though. I am sure it felt good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

I guess I should alter my last confessions. Everything is made or at least has some sort of attachment to China. 
Thanks Georgef174 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

DrewZ137 said:


> I do wash my watches regularly, but all joking aside, I feel like it would be very difficult/impossible to get a bracelet truly clean without ultrasonic cleaning, etc.


"Isopropyl Alcohol"

Although I'll throw away old and crusty leather and rubber, metal can be sanitized and cleaned pretty easily.

If it's new (or nearly so) leather, canvas, rubber, etc. it's probably wearable and not worth wasting. If you think those watches in display cases never go on someone's wrist, you're mistaken :-(


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

jcmaros said:


> Wow. Goes to show you how much I know.
> They will be up for sale soon.
> I guess I was referring more to the Nixon and Vestal type watches. Thanks for he heads up.
> Isn't being a mean person fun though. I am sure it felt good.


Everything. EVERYTHING in the watch industry has an extremely high likelihood of Chinese made parts somewhere in their supply chain, with cases and bracelets being most prevalent.

ETA uses them. Ronda uses them.

Probably the lowest tier watch where you're guaranteed 100% non-Chinese content is Rolex...

There are rare situations where companies sub in parts from other countries you wouldn't expect, but yes... mostly China.

As someone who has a personal and professional adversarial relationship with the Powers that Be in places that rhyme with Blyna, it can be hard to keep a nuanced view, but it's reality. I'm wearing an iconic Japanese watch today with a Chinese bracelet. Oh, the irony. ;-)


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

I did not know that. My bad. Thanks for the info. I retract that comment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Tesseract72 said:


> 1) When I pick out a watch to wear for the day, I swear I hear my other watches calling me a two-timing a-hole, 2) as a new addict, I'm a complete horological slut: I'll wear anything, anytime--I could be in a watch adult movie, wrist-banging hundreds of loser quartz schmucks and I'd have no shame whatsoever 3) I probably need an intervention....


I just read this. It is so bad...and I can't quit laughing.

EDIT: I just read my own reply and started laughing all over again.


----------



## pbnelson (Feb 8, 2016)

When I'm at home I often wear a different watch on each wrist. Once I absentmindedly left the house like that and my friends mocked me.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jcmaros said:


> I guess I should alter my last confessions. Everything is made or at least has some sort of attachment to China.
> Thanks Georgef174


Been there too. I'm now wearing a SeaGull that says China made. It's the only honest watch I have.



jcmaros said:


> Wow. Goes to show you how much I know.
> Isn't being a mean person fun though. I am sure it felt good.


Guilty pleasure really.


----------



## Louis Naftali Yonathan (Jan 26, 2016)

I told my friend that I don't care for Nomos because it's too simple and not worth the price tag. But now I'm saving for Nomos Ludwig 38.
Please don't tell my friend.


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

This may be the best thread ever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jessemack (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't post wrist shots because my arm is fully tattooed. Completely irrational, and I don't know why.


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

jessemack said:


> I don't post wrist shots because my arm is fully tattooed. Completely irrational, and I don't know why.


Custom engraved watches can be a good idea 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

flying.fish said:


> -I want to be able to wear all my -colleting on my arms.
> -I hide my datejust blue dial every time I arrive home so my wife doesn't know I paid so much to buy it.
> 
> -I picked up couple of girls from ADs.


If your wife finds out about the girls, distract her with the datejust, and vice versa.


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

MrCairo said:


> If your wife finds out about the girls, distract her with the datejust, and vice versa.


Never thought of it this way. Not a bad idea 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurokaze - shura no ken (Oct 11, 2014)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> * I know if I bought even_ one_ Vostok my house would be full of them within six months, like the furry Tribbles in that old Star Trek episode. Basically I love them, they are too darn cheap and cute, they are crack so I can't even think about owning one.


This X1000

Here are mine:
-Every time I think about buying an Amphibia, I don't because of the Komandirski I could get for half the price.
-Every time I think about buying a Komandirski, I don't because of the Timex I could get for half the price.
-I don't feel like I'm properly dressed when I wear a watch with a strap instead of one on a bracelet.
-I like two-tone gold and steel watches. I used to feel like I really shouldn't, but why lie to myself?


----------



## jessemack (Sep 1, 2009)

While most people probably find it annoying, I enjoy days like today when I have to set all my watches dates to the 1st of the month.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

jessemack said:


> I don't post wrist shots because my arm is fully tattooed. Completely irrational, and I don't know why.


The tattoo or the reticence?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

i don't have any tattoos ... my mom is a nice lady and she has dealt with a lot of crap between my dad, my brother and god knows not least of all myself.. She is quite religious and she finds tats objectionable..so out of apprication and respect for everything my mom has done for me and for putting up with my dad all these years, I refrained from getting any tats when I was younger.. now that I'm a bit older I'm kinda happy about that choice in it's own right... whatever true story..

Also: just my opinion but you should always answer the phone unless you absolutely can't when your mom calls..

back to watch stuff...

My mom is sending me my grandfather's Omega ... I will love having it but it is going to be way to small for me to ever wear I'm afraid.. My mom liked my SKX009 when I saw her a couple months ago (she lives 1200miles away sadly.) and offered it unsolicited praise when she noticed it.

.. I feel like I like this gshock more than I ought to.. meh.. found it at goodwill for $5 then spent $30~ on it (new bezel, new band, and bullbars).


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

I secretly admire watches in f71.....


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

(W.A meeting)Hello, My name is james and I am addicted to inexpensive watches from the thrift shop.(Watchaholic anonymous members reply), Hi James! I have been cleanand sober for 4 days(I.E I bought a one dollar thrift shop watch on saturday and now have it on a NATO strap.with a new battery):roll:


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

A few more of my confessions:

- I have a hard time with forum members who have over a hundred or so posts but haven't bothered to choose an avatar or set up a signature line (No idea why).
- I routinely shower, wash dishes, wash my hands, etc with dive watches on, just so I can get them wet, LOL
- I have actually followed strangers in a store just to find out what that interesting watch was that I saw (Sorry, man, I'm really not a stalker).
- I have this thing about rose gold. I absolutely LOVE how it looks.....on other people. But I always HATE how it looks on my wrist. This has led to me buying and then giving away several watches over the years.
- When my parents used to visit, I have worn watches that my mom gave me that I truly hated, just to make her feel good.
- I've never hid a watch purchase from my wife, but I HAVE tried mightily to get her hooked on watches too.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Tesseract72 said:


> 1) When I pick out a watch to wear for the day, I swear I hear my other watches calling me a two-timing a-hole, 2) as a new addict, I'm a complete horological slut: I'll wear anything, anytime--I could be in a watch adult movie, wrist-banging hundreds of loser quartz schmucks and I'd have no shame whatsoever 3) I probably need an intervention....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That might be the funniest thing I've ever read on this forum. LMMFAO!


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

- My definition of "affordable" has expanded upwards considerably since I began lurking in the Affordables forum. My income (unfortunately) has not.

- I have yet to see a dive watch that I didn't think was hideously and over-the-top ugly (at any price) — unless it was being worn by an actual diver. But that's just me, I guess.

- I think I'm rapidly approaching the point where I think that the correct number of watches to own is N+1 (where N = the number I currently have). This of course is the point of no return.


----------



## vCardinal (Jul 21, 2015)

1- Never wore a watch in my life until half a year ago. 

2- My job and my co-worker got me hooked on watches. Originally had $100 budget for my first watch, ended up dropping $500 and immediately regretted my purchase, but told no one since the watch was at an amazing "price point". Ended up growing on me, but still to this day doesn't fit quite right.

3- Transitioned from enthusiastic noobie to opinionated zealot in record time on WUS. I like to think I'm more open minded now.

4- I'm pretty wary of Micro brands now since fit and finish have become so important to me, and those are the two things that you can't really anticipate prior to a purchase.

5- Currently at a crossroads now where my taste has ventured into more expensive waters (Sinn, Damasko, Omega) and I'm not sure if I'm ready to drop money on those brands, yet I'm also incapable of buying relatively inexpensive watches (Halios, Armida) because of point 4.


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

vCardinal said:


> 5- Currently at a crossroads now where my taste has ventured into more expensive waters (Sinn, Damasko, Omega) and I'm not sure if I'm ready to drop money on those brands, yet I'm also incapable of buying relatively inexpensive watches (Halios, Armida) because of point 4.


This. Not to be crude, but be wary of popping that price point cherry. Up until a few months ago my most expensive watch was $350. Then I splurged on a Steinhart for $430 and promptly bought a few more $300 watches as if it was no big deal, because "Hey, at least they aren't over $400". I stayed there for a while but then I bought my first Damasko. Less than a month later I paid $580 for a Raven like it was no big deal. I didn't even bat an eye. This is a scary place to be!


----------



## imlying (Jan 13, 2014)

I have a confession to make.

I was asked the time today, and couldn't produce an answer as I was just looking at my watch and forgot to check the time.







It's currently on the ratcheting strap by Strapcode and it's a pretty wonderful strap.

Oh....one more confession, since ordering my first Cincy strap I'm too afraid to try other natos. Blowfish's posts on instagram do sort of help, but every time I put a watch on a Cincy I just find it so comfortable and never want to take it off!


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

when my g-shock changed the date properly from leap year ....I briefly was annoyed with my Seiko automatics that I will have to set the date on.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

This has turned out to be my favorite thread and I have confessed nothing...


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

jessemack said:


> While most people probably find it annoying, I enjoy days like today when I have to set all my watches dates to the 1st of the month.


You HAVE to?

You're crazy, the lot of you


----------



## jessemack (Sep 1, 2009)

ebtromba said:


> You HAVE to?
> 
> You're crazy, the lot of you


Well... because of my OCD, yeah, "have to" is the correct phrase. Ha.


----------



## tareed59 (Mar 8, 2009)

OneRandomGeek said:


> This. Not to be crude, but be wary of popping that price point cherry. Up until a few months ago my most expensive watch was $350. Then I splurged on a Steinhart for $430 and promptly bought a few more $300 watches as if it was no big deal, because "Hey, at least they aren't over $400". I stayed there for a while but then I bought my first Damasko. Less than a month later I paid $580 for a Raven like it was no big deal. I didn't even bat an eye. This is a scary place to be!


I'm with you on that one! Forever I had a strict <$200 policy. My last 3 watches were $1200, $600, and $800. I'm done for a while...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I'll take that bet! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I really dislike date wheels that don't match the color of the dial. 

I hate the Seiko Monster. Hate hate hate!

I feel bad charging people when I work on / build a watch for them, but I still do it so I can buy more watches. 

My shortest acquisition to flip was less than 24 hours. Why did I even buy it?

I sometimes go to the bathroom at work so I can catch up on threads without having to do it at my desk. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> I really dislike date wheels that don't match the color of the dial.
> 
> I hate the Seiko Monster. Hate hate hate!
> 
> ...


Ever hug your wife really tight and hold her, so you could sneak a look at updates? Sick bugger. You should speak to someone about that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMCMax (Aug 20, 2013)

I confess that I spend hours and hours researching the perfect strap or bracelet for each and every watch. Sometimes when the strap arrives in the mail I can't remember which watch I bought it for!


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> I sometimes go to the bathroom at work so I can catch up on threads without having to do it at my desk.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


LMMFAO, Holy Cow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

I really can't have more than one watch. It pisses me off that the other watch or watches are going to wind down. I've come home to wind my watches after work but I never think about coming home to walk the dog! Poor guy 











tareed59 said:


> I'm with you on that one! Forever I had a strict <$200 policy. My last 3 watches were $1200, $600, and $800. I'm done for a while...


I recently broached the $1,000 mark and it was agonizing. I just dropped $850 on another and didn't blink twice. My wife has no clue. Slippery slope indeed! ENABLERS!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Louis Naftali Yonathan (Jan 26, 2016)

KrisOK said:


> A few more of my confessions:
> - I routinely shower, wash dishes, wash my hands, etc with dive watches on, just so I can get them wet, LOL


I'm going to do the same thing. But first, I need a dive watch.


----------



## Albe100 (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm not a fan of Rolex....with the exception of a vintage gmt Pepsi.

My watch collection is worth more than my car.




Alberto


----------



## justaworm (Dec 13, 2014)

I've posted this somewhere else and got a lot of flack, be easy on me... here it goes...

*I lost a Omega Planet Ocean Diver. This one to be exact.*

When I was in 2nd year university. I had lost a gift my father kind of*** gave to me. A Omega Planet Ocean Diver. It was late at night and I lived in Toronto's worst neighborhood (Sherbourne and Dundas). I decided to take off the watch and put it in my bag before walking home - I didn't want to get jumped... well... I never saw the watch after that. It must have fell out of my bag or something... I still kick myself when I think about it. But I'm trying to get over it. Yeah it sucks and yes there was quite some value behind the watch, but things can be replaced.


***I say kind of because he didn't give it to me directly per say. Parents were divorced. Dad defaulted on his condo. Pretty much got my mom to sneak into his old apartment to find his watch box for him and bring it to him (mind you they were divorced.. big props to my mom). He told me to, "keep one of the watches". Needless to say, he wasn't a great father and thus I didn't understand the value of the watch.

From this incident, I've started building my own collection. Affordable vintage pieces (definitely not the price of a the Omega diver) but none-the-less this is my collection. These are watches I will pass down to my children. They may not cost much dough but they will be valuable in emotional sentiment. I'm going to make sure when I give my watches to my kids that they know the watches value and story.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

iTreelex said:


> I feel like everyone else is older than me in these forums.. Probably 80% true. But I still love you all


There is a thread where many members stated their age, check it out


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

I confess to watching the World of Watches 
shows on the weekends. I've never been 
tempted to buy anything as what I really
like cost too much and don't go for any of
their affordable's.

I also confess to watching the Invicta
sales shows and am amused by the lady
telling us how a 60mm watch looks good
on her 5.5in wrist.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Totally relate to points three and four but disagree on points one and two... I think the Orient Mako is hideous and cheap feeling compared to the SKX007 (owned one for about 48 hours and flogged it because it couldn't stand it) and some of my favourite pieces in my regular rotation are 34-35mm (Rolex Everest ref. 5505, Omega Pie-Pan Constellation, Longines Conquest Calendar, Omega Seamaster from @1960 and Eternamatic 3000 Centenaire Chronometer)! FWIW, I have 7.25" left wrist. The right wrist is larger... I wonder why?!



Sarosto said:


> Well, since we are in a safe space....
> 
> - I think the SKX007 is hideous and overpriced when you can have the Orient Mako;
> - I always assume anything under 39 mm is girlish (my most un-affordable watch is 37,5 but was a gift from my mum so..);
> ...


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

I find Sarah Palin extremely hot. Am I in the right thread?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I got my driving license in July last year and still don't know how to drive a car with manual transmission.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks imlying!


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

amen


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> I find Sarah Palin extremely hot. Am I in the right thread?


Ewwww, no.

Here's a fellow WIS photo to wash that image away










Can't make out the watch she's wearing though. Any help?
Sent from Crapatalk


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> Ewwww, no.
> 
> Here's a fellow WIS photo to wash that image away
> 
> ...


I cant really focus on the watch.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok confession time. 

(Deep breath).

Um, I was part of a covert group of individuals that a couple of years back performed a coordinated guerrilla campaign of trolling these forums as part of an uprising against certain mods at the time. We saw it as an unpopular regime and pushed and pushed at the boundaries of what we could get away with over what we saw as over-zealous moderation, stifling of legitimate conversion, their anti-tolerance of humor, and a hardline adherence to the rules and punishment meted out for those that broke then. We contacted fellows that had been banned and bought them into our group whereby they registered themselves here anew under aliases and joined in our campaign. We struck at the WRUW threads on certain days and hid lurid items in view of the shots seeing who would pick up on them. We poked, prodded and baited certain mods in threads to see if they would react. When a person got banned unnecessarily (and there was a lot of banning gong on in those days) we'd change our avatars to mock the rule about no discussion of moderation (of which plenty more people were falling foul of and getting banned). Certain people that were viewed as acolytes of the mods were mocked as well, the trolling was merciless, the uprising against the despised regime was in full flow. And then they left, the mods all upped sticks and went off to form their own watch forum. And our band of brothers retreated back into the shadows and fell apart.

Why am I telling you this? Because there were times when I went too far with the trolling and other users got caught in the crossfire, and to those, I apologise. So, if I've ever been a bit of a d!ck to any of you with my replies at times especially before the new owners came in, I'm sorry. And to the guys on IWF that might see this sorry to you guys as well, I took it too far at times on here, my bad I messed up.


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

I have a terrible confession to make to you, my confidential buddies.

1. I had a joint replaced the first week in January. *From January 8-February 26th, I wore the same watch 24/7*. Tritium lume to help me track all the oxy's I took every night, and bullet proof against hospital equipment, IV's, and malfunctioning potty chairs. This was my Traser.

2. Since 2/26, I have worn a digital monstrosity that tracks my heart rate, but will tell me the time if I press a button 3 times.

3. My husband:-s has been wearing my watches off my winder!

so now you know why I dropped off the face of the earth this year. It was the oxy's.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

flying.fish said:


> I cant really focus on the watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


WHAT watch??????? WHERE????


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

I like this watch. Yes, this low cost, poor, miserable Timex. Please dont judge me.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Mods gotta pin this thread to the top, its sensational

Sent from my LG-V900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Looking for the end of the internet, and following a discussion about the Seiko Spork, I came across this Amazon UK ad. The bezel is askew. Now I have an eye twitch...
Seiko SRP043K1 Stainless Steel Automatic Black Dial Diver Men's Watch: Seiko: Amazon.co.uk: Watches


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Time is going to fast I don't know why I spending so many hours here, but inside myself I feel compelled to do this...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dear holy father, for I had sinned ..... on 2 accounts.

1) I have spend way too much time on this website.

2) I have too many watches and none of them I will sell. But when I see an affordable watch that I like, I have two voices echoing in my head:
1st voice : "Stop it! You have too many watches."
2nd voice : "You never actually own ANY watches, you merely look after them for the next generation.”

Guess which voice wins the argument?


----------



## MajorMantra (Jan 7, 2016)

When I was a child, I broke an automatic watch (no idea what it was) that my dad had in his study drawer, and I never admitted to it. He'd told me that it was a special kind of watch that you powered by shaking it, and so being an inquisitive little chap, that's exactly what I did. I shook it, and shook it, and shook it, until something went *twang* and one or more of the hands was spinning virtually free. I felt terrible about it.


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

dmjonez said:


> Looking for the end of the internet, and following a discussion about the Seiko Spork, I came across this Amazon UK ad. The bezel is askew. Now I have an eye twitch...
> Seiko SRP043K1 Stainless Steel Automatic Black Dial Diver Men's Watch: Seiko: Amazon.co.uk: Watches


Oh, that's bad, that's really bad...


----------



## jessemack (Sep 1, 2009)

dmjonez said:


> Looking for the end of the internet, and following a discussion about the Seiko Spork, I came across this Amazon UK ad. The bezel is askew. Now I have an eye twitch...
> Seiko SRP043K1 Stainless Steel Automatic Black Dial Diver Men's Watch: Seiko: Amazon.co.uk: Watches


That one hurts my brain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> Looking for the end of the internet, and following a discussion about the Seiko Spork, I came across this Amazon UK ad. The bezel is askew. Now I have an eye twitch...
> Seiko SRP043K1 Stainless Steel Automatic Black Dial Diver Men's Watch: Seiko: Amazon.co.uk: Watches


This makes me want to call Amazon and shout at them incomprehensibly.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Wow this thread is still going strong. Bravo, everyone!

Here's another couple from me: 

-- I get irrationally upset when people post an image in a daily wrist shot thread of a watch where the brand or model is not obviously clear, but they make no effort to even say what it is. I'd like to think I'm fairly knowledgeable about many watch brands, but some still stump me!

-- If people post a truly expensive watch in the Affordable WRUW daily thread, I might not "like" it. I know -- terrible, huh? ;-)


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

I reply to posts asking for help genuinely and everything else sarcastically. 

Also, I like big butts and I cannot lie.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> WHAT watch??????? WHERE????


I can tell you it is probably not tucked into her thong to keep it out of the water and sand. On the off chance that it is, I am conflicted as to how I would feel about such a hypothetical scenario. Is the watch waterproof and if so, to how many bars? And if it isn't an automatic with a loud rotor, how we would never know without further inspection? Oh wait, it is on her wrist. Wait, a bracelet watch with a swimsuit?! I am offended! How uncouth!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Life is too short to wear cheap watches.
Affordable watches are a waste of money.
:-d


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

I confess that I secretly expect every thread I start to immediately blow up to the size of the BSHT (or this one) overnight, and am also secretly crestfallen when it doesn't.


----------



## britewhite (Feb 6, 2012)

In third grade, I cheated on my history exam. In fourth grade, I stole my uncle Max’s toupee and I glued it on my face when I was Moses in my Hebrew School play. In fifth grade, I knocked my sister Edie down the stairs and I blamed it on the dog…When my mom sent me to the summer camp for fat kids and then they served lunch I went nuts and I pigged out and they kicked me out…But the worst thing I ever done — I mixed a pot of fake puke at home and then I went to this movie theater, hid the puke in my jacket, climbed up to the balcony and then, then, I made a noise like this: hua-hua-hua-huaaaaaaa — and then I dumped it over the side, all over the people in the audience. And then, this was horrible, all the people started getting sick and throwing up all over each other. I never felt so bad in my entire life


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

I confess that I'm glad to be part of this
forum because otherwise I wouldn't have
anyone to talk to or a least read, about
watches. Nobody I know likes watches
like all of you do.


----------



## britewhite (Feb 6, 2012)

A real confession is that I tend to judge people unfairly and carry around the guilt of that for years. Some people are fun and some people are funny, but when I misjudged someone for not being both it haunts me for ever. For the record, Don is both fun and funny and truly a great friend.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I broke my first Seiko watch when I was a little kid (a black w/ gold highlights quartz watch) by forgetting to take it off before playing baseball ... went up to bat and the shock /vibration knocked the crystal and hands off ... never to be seen again (by me at least) ... I didn't notice till after the game...

I remember being quite annoyed at my broken watch ... My mom bought me another one ...fairly shortly afterwards..but I can't for the life of me remember what it was?


----------



## savagespawn (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm new here I registered a while ago but only started posting recently. I have purchased 3 new to me watches just this year, 2 citizen and a seiko all quartz chronos. My Confession I still love my 10 year old fashion watches and I'm waring my Marc Ecko chronograph now.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

britewhite said:


> A real confession is that I tend to judge people unfairly and carry around the guilt of that for years. Some people are fun and some people are funny, but when I misjudged someone for not being both it haunts me for ever. For the record, Don is both fun and funny and truly a great friend.


I had the best time when you guys got married!!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

britewhite said:


> A real confession is that I tend to judge people unfairly and carry around the guilt of that for years. Some people are fun and some people are funny, but when I misjudged someone for not being both it haunts me for ever. For the record, Don is both fun and funny and truly a great friend.


+1 on Don being a great guy and for the record I'd like it to be known that I always thought he was both immeasurably fun *and* funny and his taste in watches is superb.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

britewhite said:


> In third grade, I cheated on my history exam. In fourth grade, I stole my uncle Max's toupee and I glued it on my face when I was Moses in my Hebrew School play. In fifth grade, I knocked my sister Edie down the stairs and I blamed it on the dog&#8230;When my mom sent me to the summer camp for fat kids and then they served lunch I went nuts and I pigged out and they kicked me out&#8230;But the worst thing I ever done - I mixed a pot of fake puke at home and then I went to this movie theater, hid the puke in my jacket, climbed up to the balcony and then, then, I made a noise like this: hua-hua-hua-huaaaaaaa - and then I dumped it over the side, all over the people in the audience. And then, this was horrible, all the people started getting sick and throwing up all over each other. I never felt so bad in my entire life


Goonies!


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Stand By Me

Oops, wrong thread...
💨💨💨

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

I sniff my bronze watch...
Reminds me of pennies.
I miss pennies


----------



## Habu968 (Jan 4, 2016)

Some of my early watch choices shock me. Some make me laugh......


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

I have recently started a Google document with photos, prices and links so I can keep track of all the watches, mod parts and straps I want to buy. I rationalise this by telling myself it's cutting down on the number of times I Google the exact same watch. In reality it's fueling the obsession. FML.

I am always on the hunt for my next watch, even before my most recent purchase has arrived. This is despite telling myself I have too many watches and I need to consolidate.

I feel guilty that I never feel regret at flipping a watch. I feel like my flipped watches hate me for getting rid of them, and they also hate being with their new owner. This despite the fact I never wore them, which is why I flipped them in the first place.

I bought two Vostok Amphibias because I couldn't stand the wait for the first Vostok Amphibia I ordered. It makes no sense, I know. None have arrived yet.

I secretly clean my partner's watches because she never does and it bugs me.

My sock drawer now contains more watch tags, straps, bracelet links, spring bars, tools and various other watch paraphernalia than it does socks. In fact, I probably own more watches than I do pairs of socks.

I definitely own _way _more watches than I do pairs of undies. I'm kind of okay with that.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I don't like g-shock watches. I think that they look ugly........ 



......Obviously I'd never say that out loud.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I have way too many watches and wish I could get rid of some but I like them all, so I just wait for one to become terminally Ill(Start losing lots of time. For a quartz watch it is the end. )


----------



## jessemack (Sep 1, 2009)

Habu968 said:


> Some of my early watch choices shock me. Some make me laugh......


This 100%

What was I thinking??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

britewhite said:


> A real confession is that I tend to judge people unfairly and carry around the guilt of that for years. Some people are fun and some people are funny, but when I misjudged someone for not being both it haunts me for ever. For the record, Don is both fun and funny and truly a great friend.


Let's be honest, Don is a jerk.

#tgsa


----------



## pigeonbomb (Feb 15, 2016)

I see several of you who say your collection is too big and but you're too lazy to sell any watches - or something along those lines. Well, if any of you have a Victorinox Chrono 241681 or similar, I want one lol. I understand there is a forum for selling/buying, I suppose I will browse through there when I get a little time. But, for now, if you have one just sitting in your case begging for wrist time, I'm your guy lol


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

I confess that I'm attracted to DirtyHarrie in a seedy Caitlyn Jenner sorta way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I ate a bag of jelly beans today; even the black ones. I didn't offer to share with a single person. I like jelly beans. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

I like to know what makes people tick....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> Ok confession time.
> 
> (Deep breath).
> 
> ...


I forgive you.

Come round the house and I'll share some of my cookies with you.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

OmarShablotnik said:


> I confess that I'm attracted to DirtyHarrie in a seedy Caitlyn Jenner sorta way
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OMG...OMAR YOU'RE ALIVE!!!!! Hey everyone, Omar's back in da house!!!! Where ya been bro?


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> And our band of brothers retreated back into the shadows and fell apart.


You know where we all are Shaggy. Don't be a stranger. Although we now just troll each other now in another venue. Sometimes there are wholly inappropriate weekend visits, but they're awesome.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

OmarShablotnik said:


> I confess that I'm attracted to DirtyHarrie in a seedy Caitlyn Jenner sorta way
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice to see you buddy, Omar. You must have been busy in Finland. As for Harrie, get in line. I distinctly remember calling dibs.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

OmarShablotnik said:


> I confess that I'm attracted to DirtyHarrie in a seedy Caitlyn Jenner sorta way
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I confess I thought you were dead. 
Or locked in Doc's basement until he got you to renounce quartz watches.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

I use a loupe when setting my autos so I can line the minute hand PRECISELY on a marker.

I wonder if the guy who made the decision on the hands for the SMP Bond is 5' tall.

When I'm eating and my dogs are eyeing me up hoping for a morsel, I frequently tell them it's "all gone" when it really isn't.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Reading about people's compulsions and confessions here reminds me of reading the DSM-IV---the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders. I feel very much at home. Normal people actually bother me.


----------



## pigeonbomb (Feb 15, 2016)

I hate that I'm too much of a watch noob to recognize what people are wearing. I saw a unique one tonight and I couldn't place it. Grrrrr


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

I confess that I change my watch multiple times per day. I had an awkward moment at work when a colleague at work said to me "wait a minute... Are you wearing a different watch then what you were wearing this morning?"


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

i continue to have high hopes that eventually I will bring home the watch that makes this ginger b*stard totally get super excited about it... so far Fitz's reactions to my watches have been basically this:









on the upside he is quite good company while watching tv at night .. actually quite good company pretty much anytime:


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

1. I don't know what F71 means. 

2. I have a watch that I exclusively wear while sleeping, and I just spent $70 to have it serviced...

3. I haven't purchased a new watch in over 2 years, but have spent enough on straps that I could've easily bought 2-3 affordables. 

4. I'm actively saving money for a "luxury level" watch but do not think I will actually ever be able to part with that kind of money, even on a dream watch.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

I'll have a bite at the ol' Apple!

1) I haven't read all of this thread (but I plan to)!

2) I find AR coating to be not only overpriced and over valued, but (on top of not really being anti-reflective at all) I think it usually ruins the look of a watch's original design just to bump up the features and thus scam more coin! "Oh, that weird blue? That's the AR, or antireflective coating on the sapphire crystal!" "What do you mean you see reflections? Those aren't reflections. Those are ghost images of the harsh fluorescent lighting in the office!" "This watch was made to be worn outside!" Gag!!

3) I love a good run-on sentence way more than I think I should especially for someone who judges people on their grammar and vocabulary!

4) I LOVE pvd coating! But on your watch, not mine! It looks dumb on mine!

5) I really don't care if you wear your watch on the left wrist or the wrong one! But for the love of all that is sacred and true, the watch goes on top of the wrist!! The underside is for people who are wrong!

6) I firmly believe that 99.99% of "NOS" is a scam! NOS is a myth! Really, how much more OS that is N can there be out there?!? I find it far more likely that someone sacrificed a virgin in order to call upon the spirits of dark magic to make an old hunk of metal look shiny and new again so they can make an extra buck or two from us vintage hunters!

7) I wasn't kidding about run-on sentences!


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

Verdict said:


> - I feel like a second class WUS member because I don't have an avatar or a signature but I'm too lazy to change that which makes me feel even worse
> 
> - The best watches to me are the ones with the biggest discounts
> 
> ...


I couldn't find a single thing here that I didn't agree with entirely.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I didn't wear a watch today. 
I didn't even leave the house. 
I'm still in my pajamas. At 11pm. And I held important conference call meetings all day while in said pajamas.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I didn't wear a watch today.
> I didn't even leave the house.
> I'm still in my pajamas. At 11pm. And I held important conference call meetings all day while in said pajamas.


Monday I almost went all day without getting dressed, wore workout shorts working from home and swim trunks (went to the pool) changed back into work out shorts thereafter... then went home and was all set for a totally pants free day....

My wife got home and decided she didn't want to cook so she wanted to go out to dinner... She quickly VETOED the idea of my wearing workout shorts to dinner... so i had to submit to the tyranny of pants.

I was wearing a watch most of the day however...


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nomad, warrior, vagabond. ..call me what you will...


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I didn't wear a watch today.
> I didn't even leave the house.
> I'm still in my pajamas. At 11pm. And I held important conference call meetings all day while in said pajamas.


LOL, Good thing they weren't VIDEO conferences!


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

I occasionally wish I could enslave nations with Necromancy. Wearing a midnight-black Bagelsport encrusted with gems torn from the sarcophagus of a long-dead Pharaoh. Sarah Palin would be my chainmail-bikini wearing bodyguard.

I would elaborate but I have an early appointment with Nurse Ratchet.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

I drew some comfort reading thru these posts. I just thought I was obsessed with watches. But then had to accept I was still in denial...I have read every post in the thread... what does that say about me? As *Tesseract72* would say, _"...I probably need an intervention...."_. But not until I too have had my way with all _"those hundreds of loser quartz schmucks"_


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

well my biggest philosophy is that anything that costs over 100$ is a luxury watch.

and i never understood why companies today are so hesitant to make re-issues of wildly esteemed pieces from their past. (Heuer Autavia, Rolex 5517, etc.)


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

pantagruel said:


> I confess that I change my watch multiple times per day. I had an awkward moment at work when a colleague at work said to me "wait a minute... Are you wearing a different watch then what you were wearing this morning?"


Ha! I do the same. I preload a Heiden travel case preloaded with a spare watch in the event a change of watch is needed.


----------



## dobber72 (Jul 14, 2010)

GuessWho said:


> Every time I try a major repair on a watch I make it worse or break something else.


Snap! I also extend my DIY incompetence to cars and domestic appliances. It's why I can't have nice things.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

After ruining several watches trying to mod them, I have come to realize that I lack the ability to do even the simplest of mods aside from strap changes and battery changes.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> After ruining several watches trying to mod them, I have come to realize that I lack the ability to do even the simplest of mods aside from strap changes and battery changes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I haven't tried to mod any watch, nor would I. I recognise my own lack of ability. I don't even like changing straps, apart from NATOs.


----------



## Mihamoto (Mar 2, 2016)

I hate when I wear a watch without lume during the night. Can't see the time and can't switch on the light, my partner would kill me...and no, I don't want to see the time on my smartphone...


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

waterdude said:


> I reply to posts asking for help genuinely and everything else sarcastically.
> 
> Also, I like big butts and I cannot lie.


Was this sarcastic ;p

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

As most of us have found out.......we forgot things. Here is another true confession:

I will go through a WRUW thread where many of the same people post everyday and I run an inner commentary that sounds a lot like this:

"I can't believe so-n-so wore that strap with that shirt! I wouldn't have gone with that watch either! Clearly his whosie-whatsit would have been a better choice! If I had that watch I would just sell all my others and be a one watch guy! Oh! And look at what whats-his-face wore!! Horrible taste! Like the watch though! If I had THAT watch I would just sell all my others and be a one watch guy! Well, well, well, it looks like whats-his-name finally got that grail he's been after! Man, if I had THAT watch I would just sell all my other watches and be a one watch guy.........."

You get the point!

The names of WIS and their watches have been changed to protect the innocent!


----------



## ElHeat (Feb 7, 2016)

-I have this horribly annoying, incomprehensible, OCD-like habit with my collection where I like to group things together - in this case it's watch brands. This leads (forces?) me to buy more than one watch from every brand that I own so that when I make mental lists of what I have and rearrange my watch boxes, it's easier to organize. So, if I get an Orient, I need to get one or two more. 

-I also own a fashion watch that I haven't worn in so long that it's had three battery changes since I last wore it, but I can't get rid of the sucker!

-I used to own over 15 Invictas and I am down to just one. It's currently posted on eBay 

That did feel cathartic! Thanks for listening guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

WISers:
Since this thread has become a "come to ***** moment" I'll fess up on a few issues:
Toneau, Tank and Tourbillion watches. Just plain butt ugly IMO. I'm a round watch guy.
The company that releases watches with RR occupations mentioned. That company hasn't
had spit to do with RRing in 50 years. Specifically the Trainmaster, the Engineer etal. I'll
bet you recognize the brand. 
Watches that meet COSC standards. Which ones are they? Only 3% of Swiss watches sold
meet COSC standards. Come on Suisse Manufacturers.

X traindriver Art


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

- I have owned and flipped over 400 watches...and ironically, I most regret not flipping the most expensive pieces..but the most affordable ones. Since theyre discontinued and impossible to find. 

- I participate in every giveaway on F71 and always am pissed if I do not win anything...

- I find myself strangely attracted to vintage watches..although theyre usually shabby, in need of service and small for my 7 1/5 ˝ wrist

- I like gold on my watches. Give me gilt hands, two tone, give me even gold colored screws on caseback...hell, I owned vintage IWC in 18 k gold. And missed in a state of hangover Bulova DayDate in gold with crystals instead of hour marks. My friend snatched it and now hih daughter wears it...so he will not sell it to me.

- I like natos. 

- I dislike rubber straps. Seiko Z22 strap is torture that only Torquemada could have invented. 

- I do not mind quartz watches

- I think I have reached a peace of mind with my late purchase of SARY039

- my wife does not understand my passion for watches..but she lives with it. At least i am not semiproffesional musician anymore that comes home at 5 am, covered in woodchips from drumsticks, stinking and dehidrated (I used to play drums)

- I do not like micros. Owned few, and everytime there is something wrong with watch.Not much but enough to piss me off. Misaligned bezel, uneven lume... as one guy who builds sport cars said "It is not a problem to make car that can reach 210 mph. It is problem to make car that has functional doors taht close well and do not leak"

well that is it.


----------



## towne (May 1, 2011)

When I get a new watch, I put it on and look at myself in the mirror to check the overall look. I have done this in the buff.


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

My new confession. I don't know what f71 is. Heeeelp

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

towne said:


> When I get a new watch, I put it on and look at myself in the mirror to check the overall look. I have done this in the buff.


So then, what are you wearing on your wrist when doing this?


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> So then, what are you wearing on your wrist when doing this?


If you tighten up the NATO a bit you can make a CLOCK ring!!


----------



## SpAgetttt (Feb 26, 2016)

Sometimes when on the toilet a display caseback or a smooth sweeping seconds hand is more mesmerizing than a smartphone.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

flying.fish said:


> My new confession. I don't know what f71 is. Heeeelp
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


The mystery, revealed!


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> So then, what are you wearing on your wrist when doing this?


just spewed coffee on my keyboard.... gosh, I needed to do that!


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

- I like the Swatch Group and would even go as far as saying that they are my favorite from the big guys. They have way too many brands that I love. I have a lot of respect for them.

- I have an Excel sheet with all the data for all my watches - all dimensions, when I bought it, how much I paid, movement info, favorite picture, etc. I even just bought calipers because I was missing some dimensions data.

- I record my wearing habits and make graphs about them, which I post in the relevant crazy OCD thread.


----------



## towne (May 1, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> So then, what are you wearing on your wrist when doing this?


How do you think _Junk_ers really got the name?


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

justadad said:


> As most of us have found out.......we forgot things. Here is another true confession:
> 
> I will go through a WRUW thread where many of the same people post everyday and I run an inner commentary that sounds a lot like this:
> 
> ...


My inner commentary to your inner commentary sounds like this:

"Oh. My. God. Becky, look at her butt! She looks like one of those rap guys' girlfriends. But, you know, who understands those rap guys? They only talk to her, because, she looks like a total prostitvte."


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

ElHeat said:


> -I have this horribly annoying, incomprehensible, OCD-like habit with my collection where I like to group things together - in this case it's watch brands. This leads (forces?) me to buy more than one watch from every brand that I own so that when I make mental lists of what I have and rearrange my watch boxes, it's easier to organize. So, if I get an Orient, I need to get one or two more.


My 12-slot watchbox used to be big enough for all stuff in my daily rotation and everything else went in the everything else box.

Now I have too many/not enough.

If I do just Swiss + Japanese, I'm one over (two if you count Bulova as Japanese).

I rearranged it so it's Swiss (except Wenger) and Japanese (except Casio) plus Canadian plus Bulova. That still put me two over, but I was able to banish my two least favorite Citizens and called it good. I could put the Canadians in the other box and make it even, but I want my River to be grab-and-go handy.

I have a problem.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

1. I didn't give a crap about watches (only owned 3) or watch size before I stumbled upon this site.
2. I think way too much money is spent on watches that have less functionality than a $20 Casio or Timex.
3. I've worn the same watch everyday for the past 3 weeks. 
4. I really have no opinion about other people's waches...if you like it, wear it.
5. I think it's funny that I wear a watch everyday, yet I really don't NEED one 99% of the time.
6. I wish I would have saved my money and bought a couple of better watches, as opposed to multiple cheapies...and I regret the majority of my purchases.
7. I can't turn the radio station if an Ellie Goulding song is on.
8. I think way too much time is spent worrying about water resistance.
9. I wear a watch on my left wrist and my Microsoft Band on my right wrist.
10. The MS Band got old real quick, but I continue to wear it b/c my wife got it for me.
11. It infuriates me when someone's first post is to ask what the best budget diver, pilot, etc., is...use the flippin' search.
12. My Dad gave me a Vacheron Constantin copy that was given to him years ago, but I don't have the heart to tell him that's taboo in the watch realm...so I only wear it on rare occasions due to the fear a WIS will see it and strike up a conversation about it.
13. Flame away if you want, but I really don't care if people buy/wear fake watches...I don't (with the exception of #12), but it don't offend me if you do.
14. I feel bad for people who post a new thread, and it has lots of views but no replies...I will undoubtedly post something just out of kindness.

I guess that's it for now.


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Here we go:

- I love quartz, but most of the time end up buying mechanic

- Last year I flipped over 40 extremly affordable watches and accessories here in Norway with a good profit to finance my own phurcases

- I think that many high end watches like Rolex and Breitling are tacky

- Toilet time is quality time with my collection and watch litterature

- I regret selling some of my early watches, now I want them back, but don't remember the exact types and model codes

- At all times I am waiting for at least 3 shipments with cheap watch stuff

That's all for now, but pretty shure more things will pop up later...


----------



## Benolio (Dec 31, 2014)

I wear my watches secretly hoping someone will notice what I have on.

This has only happened a couple of times...

After a few too many scoops I can turn into a crushing watch bore, what an idiothole!

I am also addicted to Chicken and Mushroom Pot Noodle (hangs head in shame).

Sent from my Wileyfox Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Quite a few folks here seem to devote "toilet time" to admiring their watches. I guess it makes sense. You're locked away (presumably) so no one is going to bother you (as long as the toilet to occupant ratio in the home is adequate) and you can be at one with you favourite watch of the moment. 

It makes me start to wonder if some people have special facilities set up in there - a table/desk that can swing into position when you're on the throne, a watch box holding a toilet selection, a set of loupes, a combined loo roll dispenser and watch winder, moody lighting, smooth jazz playing, a drinks cabinet....


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

OvrSteer said:


> I could put the Canadians in the other box


I don't want to go back in the box, don't make me go back in the box.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

flying.fish said:


> My new confession. I don't know what f71 is. Heeeelp


Look up at the top of your web page at the address (URL) for this particular WUS forum.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

towne said:


> When I get a new watch, I put it on and look at myself in the mirror to check the overall look. I have done this in the buff.


Please though when you are doing this no state of the collection shots featuring your Balls and your Parnis.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

One morning when I woke up I vaguely recalled a watch (unknown brand) appearing in a dream I had during the night. I took it as a sign from God that I should buy another watch, so I did.

I once sold a dive watch I loved solely because the lug design wouldn't accommodate an aftermarket mesh bracelet I had bought for the watch. Kind of like selling your Ferrari because the aftermarket wheels from AutoZone don't fit.

My dogs are starting to look at me suspiciously when I tell them it's "all gone." (see post #357)


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Jay McQueen said:


> Here we go:
> 
> - I love quartz, but most of the time end up buying mechanic
> 
> ...


Oh and buy the way..I rarely take wristshots as I dont think they go well with my freckles.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

PYLTN said:


> Quite a few folks here seem to devote "toilet time" to admiring their watches. I guess it makes sense. You're locked away (presumably) so no one is going to bother you (as long as the toilet to occupant ratio in the home is adequate) and you can be at one with you favourite watch of the moment.
> 
> It makes me start to wonder if some people have special facilities set up in there - a table/desk that can swing into position when you're on the throne, a watch box holding a toilet selection, a set of loupes, a combined loo roll dispenser and watch winder, moody lighting, smooth jazz playing, a drinks cabinet....


I keep my left wrist elevated to keep it from touching any other surfaces. If the phone rings, I'm not picking it up. Only my wiping hand operates the stall door, flush or taps-never the watch hand. Them's the rules!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Confessions, Part 4...

19) Only the watches I love get stored under the glass lid of my watch box. The drawer beneath holds the watches I'm ashamed to have purchased and cannot flip.

20) I love this thread. I use this thread as a writing exercise for the old laundry list joke and as a thought exercise to reflect on myself and my interests. It is the only exercise I have done this week.

21) I love my Orient Star but it shares the name with several restaurants and theaters in California over the years so I am hesitant and even embarrassed when non-watch friends and family ask me about it.

22) When women say "Nice watch!" to me (it doesn’t happen often), my first instinct is to think: "Does she really know how nice this watch is?"

23) I think a lot of Invicta chronographs and Casio G-Shock watches would wear and display well together with each colorway in my retro Air Jordan collection. Damn, I am SO ghetto.

24) I have been hesitant to ask about a particular watch and/or seller here for fear of it going out-of-stock or risk someone else buying it if it is an individual piece.

25) I judge anyone who cites men's style and fashion guides as complete tools. I think wearing a watch comfortably and confidently can work with any outfit… says this 40 year-old still sporting a wallet chain.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

it is past 10:30 AM here and I still haven't worn a watch all day yet... or pants


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This thought process actually happened today:

"I may need to expand to a second watch drawer. I need to flip some watches. But I don't want to get rid of anything. I really think if I buy this one more watch I have my eye on, along with the couple of pending microbrand watches I have on order, I'm going to be set for awhile. WOW, look at that vintage white dial Seiko chronograph in today's WRUW thread! I suck."


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

There's no watches I really want right now. It's a nice feeling.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

OvrSteer said:


> My inner commentary to your inner commentary sounds like this:
> 
> "Oh. My. God. Becky, look at her butt! She looks like one of those rap guys' girlfriends. But, you know, who understands those rap guys? They only talk to her, because, she looks like a total prostitvte."


You, sir, may drop mic and go home. The interwebz are yours today.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

It's 7:51pm and I'm wearing my onesie. And my Orange Sumo.


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

I almost never wear a watch in the house, but absolutely never leave the house without one. 

I have burned through my savings and am now spending my tax return (which I don't have yet).


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

I miss the days when my swatch was all the watch I needed. Life was so easy! One watch! 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

When I sold off all of my Invictas, I also sold my Invicta 12 watch box and bought a 10 watch box that was nicer looking and could better accommodate larger watches so they wouldn't rub against each other. I actually spoke these words to myself at the time, "I won't be going over 10 watches again anyway...". #20 is in the mail.

Hey guys!!!! I totally just now realized that my 20th watch, the CW C70 VW4 has a 20 on the dial in place of the 12!!!! It's kismet!!!! It was meant to be!!!!


----------



## akahrt (Mar 30, 2014)

I don't enjoy most of the opinions shared here and I'm a worse person for having found this place. I keep working on getting away but I never quite can. I have typed so many things that I never ended up posting because my second guess says "you better not" so at least there is that.


----------



## jessemack (Sep 1, 2009)

djkay said:


> I miss the days when my swatch was all the watch I needed. Life was so easy! One watch!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


My first watch was a Pop Swatch. I was 11 years old. One watch! Ha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

PYLTN said:


> ....., a combined loo roll dispenser and watch winder.........


You know, this might actually work.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

revlimiter said:


> There's no watches I really want right now. It's a nice feeling.


Fear not friend, it will pass.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

ElHeat said:


> -I have this horribly annoying, incomprehensible, OCD-like habit with my collection where I like to group things together - in this case it's watch brands. This leads (forces?) me to buy more than one watch from every brand that I own....


I've tried to implement a "only one watch from any brand" rule. So, there are several watches that I like and admire, but cannot buy, because I like the one I already have too much to sell it.

So far, I've stuck to the rule; except for Casios. I have two almost identical Casios. One is strapped to my riding jacket, and one is my ultra beater. So they don't count. Which is the only way this makes sense, as I have owned, broken and destroyed more Casios than all my other watches combined.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

dmjonez said:


> Looking for the end of the internet, and following a discussion about the Seiko Spork, I came across this Amazon UK ad. The bezel is askew. Now I have an eye twitch...
> Seiko SRP043K1 Stainless Steel Automatic Black Dial Diver Men's Watch: Seiko: Amazon.co.uk: Watches


Why in the world did you do that to me? Just why???


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

PYLTN said:


> Quite a few folks here seem to devote "toilet time" to admiring their watches.


I don't tend to stare at my watch when I'm on the dunny.

That said, if I've ever 'liked' one of your posts, there's a 25 percent probability I was pooping at the time.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> I ate a bag of jelly beans today; even the black ones. I didn't offer to share with a single person. I like jelly beans.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Anytime my wife sends me out to pick something up from the store I buy a bag of Life Savers Gummy Bears and eat the whole bag before I get home. I never share my gummy bears with anyone. I like gummy bears.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't 'get' nato straps and their colourful combinations


----------



## chopchopkalipop (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm afraid of wearing automatic watches to work. 

Background: I work at a hospital and I almost got into trouble once because the time was off and I forgot to change it in the morning. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ElHeat (Feb 7, 2016)

This one is hard to admit: I don't post wrist shots because I shave my arms and some of you guys have forests of hair on your arms. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tareed59 (Mar 8, 2009)

flying.fish said:


> I cant really focus on the watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


A watch? Where?


----------



## Derek411 (Dec 12, 2015)

Sometimes when I find a watch I want to buy I research it, find a good price, get ready to buy then.... I catch a forum post or watch a YouTube review that shows another interesting watch and I start again.

Eventually I get annoyed at myself and have a break for a day... Only to start again having saved the budget of 2 watches increasing my funds. 

Sent via Derek on Tapatalk.


----------



## tareed59 (Mar 8, 2009)

Swimsuit? Where?


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

sometimes I think my estate sale would be awesome to go to....except for the fact I'll be dead... other than that...going to be some great stuff (imho) ....like if living me went to dead me's estate sale I'd be all like "that dude had nice stuff and awesome taste...and probably was a hit with teh ladies"


----------



## tareed59 (Mar 8, 2009)

There are normal people out there? (From a former Interrogator...)


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

Iliyan said:


> - I like the Swatch Group and would even go as far as saying that they are my favorite from the big guys. They have way too many brands that I love. I have a lot of respect for them.
> 
> - I have an Excel sheet with all the data for all my watches - all dimensions, when I bought it, how much I paid, movement info, favorite picture, etc. I even just bought calipers because I was missing some dimensions data.
> 
> - I record my wearing habits and make graphs about them, which I post in the relevant crazy OCD thread.


Okay now this is over the top. LOL I love it


----------



## jessemack (Sep 1, 2009)

I love the way chronographs look (on everyone else) but my brain doesn't seem to be able to tell what time it is quickly when looking at so many dials on my wrist.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

2manywatchs said:


> I show my watches to people at work, who I know couldn't give less of a ****, just to test the boundaries of their polite attentiveness.


Yes, yes, yes - the ones that act like they care but really don't.... 
I like the part when they think they've put in enough time & have found an exit; 
then you ignore all the social cues & say "look, this Vostok has a wobbly crown. I bet you think it's broken...."


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I will stop & look at any official Timex pic to see what time is on the watch.

I really wish Casio would do some TwinCept Edifice's.

After everyone goes to bed, I change my watch like a teenage girl changes clothes.

I have some watches I will never wear because they aren't "me". Yet, there they are in my collection and I love them.

I have several watches that the strap is worth more than the watch.

I will wear an old automatic that is off 1 hour/day - and act like it's a great timepiece.

I've been trying to use a tachymeter my whole life & am failing.

I've admitted that watches are man-jewelry but the little voice that says "Digital>quartz>hand wind>automatic" won't ever shut up.

I wonder, in moments of great self-doubt, if Invicta is right & I am wrong????

Wrists are damn creepy & non-photogenic.


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

cayabo said:


> Wrists are damn creepy & non-photogenic.





ElHeat said:


> This one is hard to admit: I don't post wrist shots because I shave my arms and some of you guys have forests of hair on your arms.


Wow. You guys have really cornered the wristphobic wristwatch market.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

cayabo said:


> I've admitted that watches are man-jewelry but the little voice that says "Digital>quartz>hand wind>automatic" won't ever shut up.


Sounds like you have a Pro Trek cheerleader in your head. You require professional help. Also, if she's blonde, post some nudes.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The cheerleader's name is Stephanie.
Here she is mocking me:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

As multifaceted, from straight forward to ultra complicated watches can be, from eccentric to easy to figure, so are the people who follow them with interest. Some people feel that watches are of a bygone era--that they--and us in effect, are in fact anachronisms, but this thread certainly suggests otherwise!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Ten-Ten said:


> I've tried to implement a "only one watch from any brand" rule. So, there are several watches that I like and admire, but cannot buy, because I like the one I already have too much to sell it.


There's an easy remedy and solution to this: brand pairs. You can get some really good balance. One diver and one dress watch. Or a diver and a pilot. Or a mechanical and a quartz.

That will open up the possibilities and give you an excuse to double your collection!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

no-fi said:


> I don't tend to stare at my watch when I'm on the dunny.


Me neither.

I stare at other people's&#8230;

watches.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

cayabo said:


> The cheerleader's name is Stephanie.
> Here she is mocking me:
> View attachment 7309250


Would you consider this a wardrobe malfunction?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

I tried on a Hublot today. 

I really liked it.


----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

Here are some:

1) The only reason I wear a watch to bed is so that I can stare at the lume (should there be any) under the covers. I have found this comforting, ever since I was a kid.
2) I still haven't done a 1,000th post give away and I feel quite sleazy about it. I have the watch I'm going to use, but I need a really good idea to make you people work for it
3) I would like to hang out with DocVail and drink beer and make fun of people. 
4) I judge people by their post count. I know it's shallow, but, whatever. Suffice to say if you wanna buy a watch from me, save your lowball offer until you've hit post #150.
5) I like the smell of the scratch-removal paste that I bought, and sometime just polish a crystal or stainless steel watch to inhale the oddly comforting vapours..
6) I can't say "Parnis" without snickering, and Gruppo Gamma always makes me think of "Grumpy Grandma", I will probably never wear either one because of this.

Joe


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

I can spend a good half hour trying to decide what watch to wear. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jessemack (Sep 1, 2009)

ronnypudding said:


> 5) I like the smell of the scratch-removal paste that I bought, and sometime just polish a crystal or stainless steel watch to inhale the oddly comforting vapours..


I would wear Cape Cod as cologne if it was acceptable. That stuff smells so good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peternincompoop1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Same here, only with Swedish Fish



cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Anytime my wife sends me out to pick something up from the store I buy a bag of Life Savers Gummy Bears and eat the whole bag before I get home. I never share my gummy bears with anyone. I like gummy bears.


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> I tried on a Hublot today.
> 
> I really liked it.


Photos, or it didn't happen! (At least of the model.)


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

jessemack said:


> I would wear Cape Cod as cologne if it was acceptable. That stuff smells so good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta agree with this.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

DCP said:


> Photos, or it didn't happen! (At least of the model.)


42mm titanium with stunning sunburst grey dial


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

I spent about $40usd on a NATO once when I first started getting into watches. The maker claimed it was the truest representation of the original bond NATO.

I chase after certain watches/mods/builds that come to mind and then leave them by the wayside once they've actually been conquered. I think it's my subconscious way of making up for the fact that I've always been monogamous and faithful in my relationships with women.

I wonder if I should show more forearm in my on-the-wrist shots lest people see my skinny wrists and assume I'm some scrawny weakling.

I've rushed/expedited sessions with the wife so I could get some time in tinkering with watches or making straps before it got too late.

I used to hate that Seikos had the 4oclock crown, now I can't stand when they're not.

Chronopolis' avatar gives me the creeps but I find myself looking at it over and over again.

I too have no real need for lume in my watches but went out and bought a bunch of C3 anyway.

I've preemptively purchased watches to give to my son when he's of age. Of age probably means when I'm dead...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks to God that the screws aren't aligned. Otherwise, might have to buy it. As it is, cannot buy it.



Bradjhomes said:


> 42mm titanium with stunning sunburst grey dial
> View attachment 7311730


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Uberyk said:


> I've always been monogamous and faithful in my relationships with women.


The singular vs. plural of that sentence is my favorite read of the day. Thank you!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ronnypudding said:


> 3) I would like to hang out with DocVail and drink beer and make fun of people.


These are a few of my favorite things!!!

Well, two, anyway. Two of my favorite things...


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

...and another half hour deciding if it was the right choice. ;-)


djkay said:


> I can send a good half hour trying to decide what watch to wear.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

We need more watches made from wood! 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## vhnguyen7r (Nov 6, 2013)

jessemack said:


> I would wear Cape Cod as cologne if it was acceptable. That stuff smells so good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I find this so hilarious! I have similar odd affinity for certain smell 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

I sold all but three of my watches. I say three although I still have my very old Casio G Shock and Swiss Army that I've had since the 1980's. I have an Aquaracer and an Aqua Terra and my custom watch with personalized dial and they are more than I need.

I still browse threads here and I have came very close to buying another watch but have not done that. I know what it is like to own almost 20 watches and for me it seemed wasteful. I guess that's my confession, I think I should have only one watch. Which watch that will be I don't know but I know it will happen.


----------



## HoosierTrooper (May 17, 2015)

PYLTN said:


> Quite a few folks here seem to devote "toilet time" to admiring their watches. I guess it makes sense. You're locked away (presumably) so no one is going to bother you (as long as the toilet to occupant ratio in the home is adequate) and you can be at one with you favourite watch of the moment.
> 
> It makes me start to wonder if some people have special facilities set up in there - a table/desk that can swing into position when you're on the throne, a watch box holding a toilet selection, a set of loupes, a combined loo roll dispenser and watch winder, moody lighting, smooth jazz playing, a drinks cabinet....


I don't, that's what the TV is in there for...


----------



## Joe42 (Feb 1, 2016)

Joe42 said:


> Here's some confessions from a WUS newbie:
> 
> 
> I ended up buying close to a dozen NATO straps for various other watches before realizing that I dislike nearly all NATO straps (except for "Bond" NATOs on anything submariner-ish).
> ...


I need to make another confession about my confession: despite neither liking NATO straps or PVD cases, yesterday I went all in on my preconceived notions and purchased a black and PVD NATO strap for this watch. I absolutely adore the result, my own previous confessions be damned.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

I like folded endlinks. I like 'em! 

I also like Fig Newtons! Not the flavored kind mind you. The fig ones!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

justadad said:


> I like folded endlinks. I like 'em!


"Folded endlinks" - you have given a name to my pain.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

This is an awesome thread. Here are some of mine...


I like the Prospex logo
I'm very fickle - I've flipped 97% of all the watches I've ever owned (250+)
I think most modern divers unnecessarily bloated and overweight
I cringe when I see someone's overly-tight watch and bulging arm - looks like a ham hock being strangled
I REALLY cringe when I see someone holding a watch in a photo and it appears from their fingers and nails that they've been rummaging around in a garbage disposal all day


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

Ard said:


> I sold all but three of my watches. I say three although I still have my very old Casio G Shock and Swiss Army that I've had since the 1980's. I have an Aquaracer and an Aqua Terra and my custom watch with personalized dial and they are more than I need.
> 
> I still browse threads here and I have came very close to buying another watch but have not done that. I know what it is like to own almost 20 watches and for me it seemed wasteful. I guess that's my confession, I think I should have only one watch. Which watch that will be I don't know but I know it will happen.


Well you just let me know when you're ready to sell that black bay custom piece (or either of the other two for that matter) and I'll be sure to find a good home for it


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

I really wanted to love the green bezel, green dial Squale 20 Atmos Mint 1545 diver, but if the way they write "Squale" in oversized letters at a weird angle on the dial isn't bad enough, then they write "Squale" again on the dial, but squeeze the letters into a cartoonish whale shark kind of design, making it look like something out of a Cracker Jack box.

Then to add insult to injury, they add some kind of cryptic doo dad icon design to the dial.

The watch just screams: "You don't understand, I coulda had class-----I coulda been a contender!" (Brando, 'On the Waterfront'--1954)


----------



## Derek411 (Dec 12, 2015)

I don't always wear a quartz, but when i do... I shake it like a *Polaroid (picture).

Then laugh at my brains automatic reaction. :-d

*Automatic.


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

My confession is that I am a Watch Recon junkee. I'll scroll through it several times a day (phone, tablet, laptop - doesn't matter), and some nights I'll settle down and go 20-30 pages deep until I'm bored. I usually have a mental tally of three or four "possible" watches that I could purchase, go off and look for reviews, check prices on eBay, and after all that effort I'll do nothing and see if they drop in price, and when one sells after a few days, I feel a little bad that I didn't move on it, but oh well. This list grows and shrinks constantly... 

Along those same lines, I often laugh at people who are trying to get $XXX for a watch and they keep bumping their thread and never adjusting the price. I also chuckle when I see the same watch on sale in the Bargain thread, and some poor guy is trying to get a few hundred more for the same thing in f29. 

Finally, I bought an Obris Morgan Pradata at a great price, intending to flip it, but I like it too much so now I've been wearing it non-stop with no end in sight.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I still catch myself occasionally reaching in my pocket and checking my phone for the time.....even though I am wearing a watch


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

wakemanna4 said:


> Well you just let me know when you're ready to sell that black bay custom piece (or either of the other two for that matter) and I'll be sure to find a good home for it


That's fine with me, so long as I can call dibs on Ard's '80s G-Shock


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

I thought my teenage son would never wear a wristwatch as long as they made iPhones. 

But surprise, for his high school graduation, he asked for, not an Apple watch, but for a decent dive watch. Thinking he'd be wearing it off and on and being too busy with classes to reset an auto, I got him a Deep Blue, 1000 meter rated quartz diver. Not only does he love it, but guys and gals at his college compliment him on it.

He's up for an automatic now, expressing interest in a 'dress' watch. Maybe there IS hope for the 'next' generation!


----------



## jessemack (Sep 1, 2009)

Robangel said:


> He's up for an automatic now, expressing interest in a 'dress' watch. Maybe there IS hope for the 'next' generation!


Congrats!! Keep the dream alive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jessemack (Sep 1, 2009)

I have a watch that is nearly 40 years old, and the lume has died. I often use my iPhone to light the watch to see what time it is instead of just looking at the time on the phone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Ha! You and me both. Childlike people of the world UNITE! :-!



jessemack said:


> I often use my iPhone to light the watch to see what time it is instead of just looking at the time on the phone.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Confession: I just pulled out a watch box to take pictures to sell it. . .

. . .and found a watch I thought I sold two months ago. I have no clue what I own anymore unless it's in the daily rotation. I suspect this is more a result of getting old than having too many watches.


----------



## jessemack (Sep 1, 2009)

I joined WUS the same year as Chronopolis and he/she/shehe has 8,000 more posts than me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I confess I now have 18 people on my ignore list. I'm sure it should be at least double that, but it doesn't matter anyway, because every time I see one of their posts, curiosity gets the better of me, and I end up clicking on 'view post', just so I can what those putzes are saying.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I have only one on my ignore list. Its the same guy who posts a bunch of the exact same pictures of Deep Blues and Invictas in the WRUW and WRUW now threads every single day over the last two years.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

hwa said:


> Thanks to God that the screws aren't aligned. Otherwise, might have to buy it. As it is, cannot buy it.


They were much worse on the one I handled. Such a let down. If they were all lined up the watch might well be on 'the list'


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Me is a Royal We. ;-)



jessemack said:


> I joined WUS the same year as Chronopolis and he/she/shehe has 8,000 more posts than me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> I have only one on my ignore list. Its the same guy who posts a bunch of the exact same pictures of Deep Blues and Invictas in the WRUW and WRUW now threads every single day over the last two years.


Holy hotcakes, I feel you. I have nobody on my ignore list.

Now I do.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

We - you and I - must start a "Club of Lordly Gentlemen Who Cavalierly Banish Gnats Unctuous, Cantakerous, and Odious."

CLORGENWHOCABANGNUNCO, for short.



docvail said:


> I confess I now have 18 people on my ignore list. I'm sure it should be at least double that, but it doesn't matter anyway, because every time I see one of their posts, curiosity gets the better of me, and I end up clicking on 'view post', just so I can what those putzes are saying.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> I have only one on my ignore list. Its the same guy who posts a bunch of the exact same pictures of Deep Blues and Invictas in the WRUW and WRUW now threads every single day over the last two years.


LOL same here ;-)


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

if i spend more time on the public forum I'd probably have people on my ignore list ..but basically I just ignore the public forum and as such problem solved...


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> I have only one on my ignore list. Its the same guy who posts a bunch of the exact same pictures of Deep Blues and Invictas in the WRUW and WRUW now threads every single day over the last two years.


I like some of Deep Blue's designs. I also like some of Invicta's designs. I own some of both. I'm not a bad person.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

atarione said:


> if i spend more time on the public forum I'd probably have people on my ignore list ..but basically I just ignore the public forum and as such problem solved...


Same with the watchmaking forum ;-)


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

atarione said:


> if i spend more time on the public forum I'd probably have people on my ignore list ..but basically I just ignore the public forum and as such problem solved...


+1, 100%


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

atarione said:


> if i spend more time on the public forum I'd probably have people on my ignore list ..but basically I just ignore the public forum and as such problem solved...





AC81 said:


> Same with the watchmaking forum ;-)


Unfortunately, I have run into other miasmic members in unexpected quarters.
Almost always unpleasant.

I mean, it's not like anyone is barred from roaming any subforum as they please...
Why, I myself sometimes go into, and release gas in, several subforums where I really don't have any business...
I am sure I am on many members' Ignore List.

Best to eliminate the problem at the source. ;-)


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

jessemack said:


> I joined WUS the same year as Chronopolis and he/she/shehe has 8,000 more posts than me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yet strangely, nothing more to say!

I jest, I jest!!!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> I have only one on my ignore list. Its the same guy who posts a bunch of the exact same pictures of Deep Blues and Invictas in the WRUW and WRUW now threads every single day over the last two years.


What? You didn't get tired of this little gem?


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

My first diver was the SKX007. I tried to pull the crown out and it wouldn't budge no matter how hard I pulled. I almost tried prying it out with a screwdriver. Then I figured out how to unscrew it...o|


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

That's too much. Even for this safe space.



cpl said:


> My first diver was the SKX007. I tried to pull the crown out and it wouldn't budge no matter how hard I pulled. I almost tried prying it out with a screwdriver. Then I figured out how to unscrew it...o|


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

justadad said:


> What? You didn't get tired of this little gem?


I saw the yellow watch and thought ohhhh no he is back. It's Go time ! 
...then I realized it's justa posting it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

jlow28 said:


> I saw the yellow watch and thought ohhhh no he is back. It's Go time !
> ...then I realized it's justa posting it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So confession time..........I can't bring myself to delete this monstrosity from my photo album!! Or the watch that Trumps all others!!








Photoshop cred to brother Synaptix!!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Heres one: if the dial isnt one-off, im kinda' bored with it. Go full custom!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copple (Mar 9, 2014)

I haven't set the date on any of my watches in years. Even if I wear the same watch for weeks....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

As to the Ignore List, I used to feel guilty about using it. But it has made life better.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Confession: I had never heard of this "ignore list" until now. And I feel guilty because I immediately thought of a member I would add. Because I wished there was such a feature when I read his latest BS. 

Confession: I now wonder how many ignore lists I'm on.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

AC81 said:


> Same with the watchmaking forum ;-)


It's been my observation that the "a-hole factor" jumps exponentially in forums outside of F71, which is why I basically live here and only venture to others on short trips. But to be fair, I don't have enough experience with probably 80% of the forums, and the Dive Watch Forum seems friendly and chill too.

Another confession: While I enjoy the smooth sweep of a nice automatic second hand, the tic-tic-tic of a quartz second hand doesn't bother me at all -- and I rather like it on some of my watches.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

[


ChiefWahoo said:


> Confession: I had never heard of this *"ignore list" *until now. And *I feel guilty* because I immediately thought of a member I would add. Because I wished there was such a feature when I read his latest BS.


Its like Roach Motel - they go in, and don't come out. :-!

Nah, No need to feel it.

Suffer no mo. Ever. Unless another member quotes him. Which is a drag. :-x


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Copple said:


> I haven't set the date on any of my watches in years. Even if I wear the same watch for weeks....


Argh. I SO try to do this. But I set it anyway, even though I usually can't read it.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I usually just grab my phone to check the date.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> We - you and I - must start a "Club of Lordly Gentlemen Who Cavalierly Banish Gnats Unctuous, Cantakerous, and Odious."
> 
> CLORGENWHOCABANGNUNCO, for short.


Yer alright, Chrono. You can date my sister.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Confession: I had never heard of this "ignore list" until now. And I feel guilty because I immediately thought of a member I would add. Because I wished there was such a feature when I read his latest BS.
> 
> Confession: I now wonder how many ignore lists I'm on.


I'll ignore you if it makes you feel cool.

Just kidding, ya big lug. Give us a hug.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Scorpion 1031 (Jul 4, 2015)

britewhite said:


> In third grade, I cheated on my history exam. In fourth grade, I stole my uncle Max's toupee and I glued it on my face when I was Moses in my Hebrew School play. In fifth grade, I knocked my sister Edie down the stairs and I blamed it on the dog&#8230;When my mom sent me to the summer camp for fat kids and then they served lunch I went nuts and I pigged out and they kicked me out&#8230;But the worst thing I ever done - I mixed a pot of fake puke at home and then I went to this movie theater, hid the puke in my jacket, climbed up to the balcony and then, then, I made a noise like this: hua-hua-hua-huaaaaaaa - and then I dumped it over the side, all over the people in the audience. And then, this was horrible, all the people started getting sick and throwing up all over each other. I never felt so bad in my entire life


OMG! LMAO!!! You needed your little bad azz whupped for that movie theater stunt!!! LOL!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I am oddly fascinated with Chronopolis' avatar. But not to the point of doing an ignore list. 

I also pay attention to several forum members whose tastes seem comparable to mine and wish I had more money to buy what they have. 

I buy more watches than I need. Right now, I have three and am in the process of getting a fourth, and have already put a down payment on one watch this summer and am mulling over getting a second version of the same. And that's not even to mention the two remaining grails. At this rate I will end up with eight or nine. I think three is best, but how to keep it all down? That path lies insanity and madness.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

docvail said:


> Yer alright, Chrono. You can date my sister. .


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

justadad said:


> So confession time..........I can't bring myself to delete this monstrosity from my photo album!! Or the watch that Trumps all others!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Donald Trump watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

My biggest fear with this hobby is that one day my wife will walk in me in a dark room only to find me sitting on a chair with my watch collection in front of me and stroking a watch and my face is illuminated by the glow of the watches and I am saying, my precious..... my precious..... my precious.....my precioussssssss........


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)

My ebay watch list really is a _*watch*_ list. True story.

David


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> I like some of Deep Blue's designs. I also like some of Invicta's designs. I own some of both. I'm not a bad person.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Not you, and I like the watches too.
Its the same dimly lit glam shots of an Android, two Deep Blues, and a few Invictas. 
A wristshot (or any other post) would be nice for a change, now that its been over 500 repetitions, especially for the WRUW now threads.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Scorpion 1031 said:


> OMG! LMAO!!! You needed your little bad azz whupped for that movie theater stunt!!! LOL!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I have a recurring dream. In it, I sit with my wife around our dining room table. Spread all around is my watch collection. I find myself pointing to a watch, this is your IRA, and another watch, this is my IRA, and to another watch, this is one year of our son's tuition, this one is our second mortgage, this one is another year of our son's tuition, and this one is from the sale of your grandfather's Omega which I hated. I name all the watches and where they came from and I cannot stop myself from telling her the funding sources of all these watches. 

True story. 

Oh, and it doesn't end well.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Been doing some minor remodeling - painting here, there, some new furniture, so rearranging them, etc.

Just counted: I have over 200 straps and bracelets that are in my drawers.
Even conservatively estimated, it's around $4,000 that did NOT go into watches.
I assume 80% may never see action.
And they're too much hassle to sell.

I am currently watching about $4,000 worth of really nice watches on ebay.

I feel a bit queasy.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Been doing some minor remodeling - painting here, there, some new furniture, so rearranging them, etc.
> 
> Just counted: I have over 200 straps and bracelets that are in my drawers.
> Even conservatively estimated, it's around $4,000 that did NOT go into watches.
> ...


I use information like this when my wife starts acting like she thinks I'm crazy for having so many watches (less than 12 btw) and or watch accessories.... I show her something like this...Or i remember showing her someone's just massive seiko monster...etc dive watch collection to justify my own 4x Seiko Diver collection.

I point out others excesses to make myself seem quite sane / reasonable by comparison...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Anyone is sane and reasonable compared to Chronopolis. And I wouldn't want to be in his shoes when he tries to explain to his Korean wife that he has $4,000 worth of watch straps sitting uselessly in a drawer somewhere.....

He hasn't quite learned the essential truth of money in marriage. Whatever you make belongs to the wife.



atarione said:


> I use information like this when my wife starts acting like she thinks I'm crazy for having so many watches (less than 12 btw) and or watch accessories.... I show her something like this...Or i remember showing her someone's just massive seiko monster...etc dive watch collection to justify my own 4x Seiko Diver collection.
> 
> I point out others excesses to make myself seem quite sane / reasonable by comparison...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> Anyone is sane and reasonable compared to Chronopolis. And I wouldn't want to be in his shoes when he tries to explain to his Korean wife that he has $4,000 worth of watch straps sitting uselessly in a drawer somewhere.....
> 
> He hasn't quite learned the essential truth of money in marriage. Whatever you make belongs to the wife.


True statement. But then, I make my living being relatively insane.

D'OH!! How did you know? (Let's just say, she MIGHT AS WELL be Korean.)

True that! Sigh.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Sarosto said:


> Well, since we are in a safe space....
> 
> - I think the SKX007 is hideous and overpriced when you can have the Orient Mako;


I think most if not all microbrands, including several forum darlings, are in fact overpriced Chinese watches. I like Chinese watches, btw.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

cpl said:


> My first diver was the SKX007. I tried to pull the crown out and it wouldn't budge no matter how hard I pulled. I almost tried prying it out with a screwdriver. Then I figured out how to unscrew it...o|


In recognition of your unabashed honesty and bravery in admitting the above, this Yankee does recomend that the Great Commonwealth Nation of Australia doth hereby award you the Royal Cross of Valour! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Been doing some minor remodeling - painting here, there, some new furniture, so rearranging them, etc.
> 
> Just counted: I have over 200 straps and bracelets that are in my drawers.
> Even conservatively estimated, it's around $4,000 that did NOT go into watches.
> ...


Thats a lot of crap to have in your drawers, so to speak. No wonder you feel queasy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Anyone is sane and reasonable compared to Chronopolis. And I wouldn't want to be in his shoes when he tries to explain to his Korean wife that he has $4,000 worth of watch straps sitting uselessly in a drawer somewhere....
> 
> He hasn't quite learned the essential truth of money in marriage. Whatever you make belongs to the wife.


LOL---Perhaps you're the one 'off kilter' implying by assumption that said watch straps might even fit or be desired by said wife? My wife's Asian, and as long as I take my shoes off before entering the main area of our house and try to keep my watch collection in watch collection boxes, she not only is OK with my admittingly sometimes frivolous watch purchases, but when I'm in doubt on a purchase, she sometimes encourages me to go ahead!

A couple weeks ago in fact when I was dilly dallying on a Laco automatic, she said: "Honey, here's a couple hundred dollars from the 'cookie jar fund'---go for it!' Why, this morning, she even commented again on how she likes my Seiko SARB065, 'Cocktail Time' watch!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Whenever I buy a watch that's $50 or less, I ALWAYS show my wife and tell her. "Honey, check this out ... only $30!"

Then, when I buy a $500-$1,500 one, I DON'T show her and tell her.

#CreatingTheNarrative


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

You aren't the only one who creates the narrative in your favor so to speak. A deep fear I have is that my wife will sell my watch collection after I die for what I've told her they're worth.

Lets say say that there was some creative decimal placement somewhere.



WorthTheWrist said:


> Whenever I buy a watch that's $50 or less, I ALWAYS show my wife and tell her. "Honey, check this out ... only $30!"
> 
> Then, when I buy a $500-$1,500 one, I DON'T show her and tell her.
> 
> #CreatingTheNarrative


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> ...... A deep fear I have is that my wife will sell my watch collection after I die for what I've told her they're worth.


Indeed. We should all set up an after death power of watch/fishing rod/gun/camera/stereo equipment/guitar attorney now.


----------



## Severin (May 27, 2015)

I confess to this, which I have prepared as a re-enactment. All arms, hands, phones and pics have been disguised to protect the guilty:

View attachment 7327394


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> You aren't the only one who creates the narrative in your favor so to speak. A deep fear I have is that my wife will sell my watch collection after I die for what I've told her they're worth.


I'll just sell her purses for what she told me she paid and we're even...

Serious response:

An "entry level" watch is probably <$100 and certainly <$200. You can get something that tells the time, has real stainless steel, feature-rich, automatic or solar if you want etc. in that price range.

That should be defined as entry level. Mid-range should be based off of the reality that good Seikos, Citizens, Casios, etc. exist.

But it's not.

"Oh, that Oris is just an entry level watch." "That IWC is mid-range" -- avoid buying Rolexes and other well-known brands and you can use these made-up meaningless terms the Swiss watch industry insists on using to fool your spouse. :roll:


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> I am oddly fascinated with Chronopolis' avatar.


I thought that's how he actually looked, poor guy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I just took off my watch some 20 minutes ago or right about 4 o'clock here ... my wrist feel free and happy being watch free atm...

also..I confess there are a fair number of people on F71 I would very much like to have a pint (or more) with... in general I think most of the people on F71 are pretty kewl.... 

I also invented a new thing this afternoon... my wife drug me all about town doing errands and going to a craft fair (YAY!!!!????? oh wait....) .. so when I got home at 4 oclock i figured **** it... I'm going to have a drink ...thus my new copyrighted term.... 4 O'clocktail


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

When I set my watch, I set it to atomic time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I haven't bought a watch since January 7th and have no real desire to buy anymore. The only one in my watch list is the Casio Edifice EF-503D and I don't even like Chronograph watches. Ok, ok, and an Invicta Pro Diver quartz 4856.


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Robangel said:


> I thought my teenage son would never wear a wristwatch as long as they made iPhones.
> 
> But surprise, for his high school graduation, he asked for, not an Apple watch, but for a decent dive watch. Thinking he'd be wearing it off and on and being too busy with classes to reset an auto, I got him a Deep Blue, 1000 meter rated quartz diver. Not only does he love it, but guys and gals at his college compliment him on it.
> 
> He's up for an automatic now, expressing interest in a 'dress' watch. Maybe there IS hope for the 'next' generation!


I got a watch for my son's graduation
also, but asked him to pick something
out. He selected a Nixon black dial quartz
and wears it a lot. Now he's off to college,
so don't see him much, but when I do
and he's wearing his watch, I get all 
fuzzy inside.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

I just bought an $80 strapcode super oyster to go with my modded Seiko because the oem bracelet was a rattletrap.

After a day of having my arm hairs ripped to shreds by the strapcode, I'm eyeing my comfy Seiko bracelet like a guy who just cheated on his longtime girl with a hot slut who is driving him insane and he misses the comfort of the old, frumpy girlfriend.


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

cpl said:


> My first diver was the SKX007. I tried to pull the crown out and it wouldn't budge no matter how hard I pulled. I almost tried prying it out with a screwdriver. Then I figured out how to unscrew it...o|


On a similar note, I couldn't figure out the
divers extension until I emailed the seller
and he sent me instructions with pictures.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

WTM said:


> On a similar note, I couldn't figure out the
> divers extension until I emailed the seller
> and he sent me instructions with pictures.


LOL...I forgot the band on my SRP637 has a divers extension when I got it for xmas ...after owning the watch a couple days I discovered it accidentally looking at the band...


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Okapi001 said:


> I think most if not all microbrands, including several forum darlings, are in fact overpriced Chinese watches. I like Chinese watches, btw.


I think a lot of so called 'Swiss' watches, including some forum darlings, are in fact overpriced watches with some Chinese components therein. I like certain Chinese and Korean watches, including microbrands where the components and quality control in the build process are watched very closely.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Ewe



Chronopolis said:


> I know, right?
> 
> Ya just wanna reach inside yer monitor... and just let yer fingers run through them.... and throw yer whole naked body on top, and roll around in it... while eating a Krispy Kreme donut... :-! :-d


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

This is the first forum I have been a regular member of, without feeling a need to put somebody on ignore. WUS feels notably more tame than any other forum I have ever been a member of


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

cpl said:


> My first diver was the SKX007. I tried to pull the crown out and it wouldn't budge no matter how hard I pulled. I almost tried prying it out with a screwdriver. Then I figured out how to unscrew it...o|


Forgot to mention, thanks--my wife also got a chuckle out of your post when I read it to her. Then she said: "Yea----when you got me that Momentum Mini 1 dive watch (great watch for petite ladies) I was killing my fingers trying to pull out the crown---I'm glad you noticed and explained it screws in and out!"

And she's got two, five year program Bachelor's degrees in engineering and knows the first law in engineering when it comes to screws:

"Lefty loosey----righty tighty...."

Speaking of crowns, I deserve a Bozo award for the time I looked at the 'signed' crown on one of my watches and noticed that between the manufacturer's crown signature, the metal on the crown had what I assumed was cake frosting, or otherwise some other kind of food deposit, toothpaste, etc. Not wanting ANY of that, I pulled out my pen knife and tried to 'clean it up'. After a while and a little photo research here, I realized that's the way the company designed the crown!

Forrest Gump was right: "Stupid is as stupid does"!!!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

As the forum continues to have some issues with posting pictures/attachments, I have realized that WUS has spoiled me. 

Prior to WUS, I expected to have to use a hosting site for all of my images. It did not *feel* inconvenient. Now, if I had to host everything through photobucket or something similar, my image posting on WUS would be virtually eliminated.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> You aren't the only one who creates the narrative in your favor so to speak. A deep fear I have is that my wife will sell my watch collection after I die for what I've told her they're worth.
> 
> Lets say say that there was some creative decimal placement somewhere.


My wife is very sweet about my over indulgence in collecting watches. That said, although it's probably unnecessary, if she asks, I tend to creatively 'round off' the priced I paid for a watch, adding: "It was a great deal, marked down tremendously". While there's no hiding that a Rolex has significant value, most of my watches aren't as well known.

But being honest is ultimately the best policy. If I passed on and not knowing their value, she took my collection to the Salvation Army in the USA, I believe the maximum tax credit she would get is $500. One Hamilton's worth.

A different case, but somehow related in terms of value, communication and perception, is old rarities. Hate to see her melt down my ancient coin collection for the gold or silver value. Plus, I collect, dig for, trade and buy Pre Columbian Indian artifacts. I'll come home, carefully dust them off and place them on shelves in the living room, put some in frames and elsewhere and forget about them. Some are over 20,000 years old and on a scale of one to ten, are 9's and 10's. Very valuable. Wellll.....My lovely wife is a practical lady. One time early into our marriage, I was away for a couple days, came home and found that my wife had done 'deep house cleaning' and in the process, taken ancient protectile points, knives and tools, many of museum grade quality, and casually tossed them into shoe boxes to put away, like 'chipity chip' reducing their desirabilty considerably. Holding my breath and counting to ten, I told her I was upset, asking if she'd ever noticed how I never let the artifacts even touch each other. Unknowing, she replied "Honey---they're just rocks"----I'd never explained their value!!

Live and learn!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

DCP said:


> My ebay watch list really is a _*watch*_ list. True story.


Ha! I've sworn off eBay but I use my Amazon wish list to monitor the relative going rate of gray market affordables.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mediocre said:


> As the forum continues to have some issues with posting pictures/attachments, I have realized that WUS has spoiled me.
> 
> Prior to WUS, I expected to have to use a hosting site for all of my images. It did not *feel* inconvenient. Now, if I had to host everything through photobucket or something similar, my image posting on WUS would be virtually eliminated.


Just imagine how I have been doing it. With an old Windows phone, I can't even use Tapatalk to upload images. So I have always gone to a PC/laptop, uploaded on Tinyurl or Photobucket, copied the link from there - edited it to remove the URL tags, or added the IMG tags, and then posted it here.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Just imagine how I have been doing it. With an old Windows phone, I can't even use Tapatalk to upload images. So I have always gone to a PC/laptop, uploaded on Tinyurl or Photobucket, copied the link from there - edited it to remove the URL tags, or added the IMG tags, and then posted it here.


I understand lol. I rarely ever visit the forum on my phone; all of my posting is from a laptop. I have always just attached the images directly, and they have always displayed as images.....now that I have had some issues with that recently, I fired up my old PB account. It is silly how much that extra 90 seconds of work bothers me now LOL


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I have some mechanicals that gain more than 45 secs a day and don't mind.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I thought my poor wrist pics were due to my old iphone 4. A new iphone 6s will sort out that problem, right? Sadly, no.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

It is currently very difficult for me to browse WUS...because Fitz has decided to plant himself in front of my monitor and sit on my mouse cable and...... continuously swat my hand with his tail.

now some might just say "scoot cat"...and move him off the desk..but I don't have the heart to do it...Fitz does this pretty frequently he just likes to sit where you see on the desk and hang out... he does the same thing to my wife on her computer.









lol... the rain just started up again outside, Fitz's tail is twitching like mad and all.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

I'll admit I don't really give a **** about accuracy. I like vintage and change what I wear everyday. There is a Vostok in my collection that runs 5 mins fast in a day, I probably goofed up something when I modded it. +/- how many seconds a day you say?! I really can't be bothered to think about that.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I have only one Cosc rated watch in my collection (a vintage Rolex). It does not keep time within Cosc specs. Strangely, I don't mind about accuracy that much nowadays.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

My confession? I love cheap Chinese stuff: Bagelsport, Shark Army, Alpha, Parnis. Love 'em all, like a kid in a toy shop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

javadave61 said:


> -
> 
> - I'm so captured by a sweeping second hand that I want a Bulova precisionist, calling into doubt whether I really love automatics for their mechanical character or just for that delicious sweeping seconds hand.


I so want a 36,000bph King Seiko for the delicious sweeping second hand.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Did you use the word "accident" to differentiate from when you shart on purpose? Cuz that's a hella bigger secret, bro.


Sometimes the day is so bad, sharting on purpose really is your best option to pull a Ben Caraon and go home to "get fresh clothes" in the middle of it all.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Monkwearmouth said:


> My confession? I love cheap Chinese stuff: Love 'em all, like a kid in a toy shop.


Happy for ya.
I, on the other hand, had the misfortune of meeting some very cheap Chinese. 
Boy, were they stingy ! Like, psychotically, bordering on evil! No like!!

PS: I hasten to add: Most Chinese I've met have been extremely kind and generous... if somewhat inscrutable.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Confession:
When I sell certain watches, I seem to only attract people with 0 posts. I start to assume established members don't want to deal with me and that I'm on some "no buy" list. 

Or that they can't see the listing because I'm blocked.


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

i always wear 2 watches even when I'm sleeping. Actually i only wear one because my left arm is actually a sophisticated watch winder in disguise. I don t advertise this and usually wear long sleeves


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

I reserve some of my day/date display watches for Sunday use because I like the red lettering of SUN.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

I just spent a lot of time reading this thread, and only finished page 10
I don't feel guilty at all for the above statement (and I'll come back and try to catch all the way up)
I like "Sparky"
I do dive, but haven't in a long time.... but I like dive watches (generally) more than many other styles
I have a swimming pool, it get much more use. I prefer to have watches that I don't have to worry about whether or not I have to take it off before jumping in
I have kept watch purchases from my wife, had them delivered to a friends house instead of mine
I don't really like quartz watches much anymore
I only have 1 watch that has a nato strap... I haven't made up my mind on them
I prefer to have a metal bracelet on my watches
I try not to judge others and their watches, but there are still some things that irk me... mostly bracelets that aren't adjusted. I wonder if they like it that way, or if they don't know how to adjust?
I "lurk" way more often than I post. Is it bad that I'm actually trying to start posting more?


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

I am subscribed to more threads now than ever before. Truth be told, I am subscribed to more than I want to be! There are some I look in on religiously dozens of times a day and others I only check occasionally despite the post notifications that build up for that thread. Some I go to FOR the bro chatter, and others I completely disregard all conversation and only, ONLY, scroll for the pics! I have one thread that is like family and others I have never liked, commented, or otherwise posted a single reply. Like a ghost. I'm not 100% sure about etiquette on any of them but I do know what seems decent and right. Sometimes I step over that line. Sometimes intentionally. 

I stopped feeling guilty about this long ago!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Robangel said:


> LOL---Perhaps you're the one 'off kilter' implying by assumption that said watch straps might even fit or be desired by said wife? My wife's Asian, and as long as I take my shoes off before entering the main area of our house and try to keep my watch collection in watch collection boxes, she not only is OK with my admittingly sometimes frivolous watch purchases, but when I'm in doubt on a purchase, she sometimes encourages me to go ahead!
> 
> A couple weeks ago in fact when I was dilly dallying on a Laco automatic, she said: "Honey, here's a couple hundred dollars from the 'cookie jar fund'---go for it!' Why, this morning, she even commented again on how she likes my Seiko SARB065, 'Cocktail Time' watch!


You just sold me on getting an Asian bride

Sent from my LG-V900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

I try to convince myself that I am only buying a watch entirely for myself, nothing to do with what anyone else thinks, particularly because no one I hang around could care less about watches. 
Yet when it comes to actually buying, I consider what other people might think, and whether I'll get compliments. Even though I never do. 
Really strange human emotion. 

I love natos on watches on other people and in photos, but can't stand them on my watches or my wrist, no matter how much I want to love them. Have bought a dozen or so, with no luck. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peternincompoop1 (Aug 20, 2014)

My kids love YoKids yogurt. My dairy drawer of the fridge is alway full of YoKids... I know it's YoKids, I see its YoKids...but my brain wants to call it Yokobies. Yikes!


----------



## imlying (Jan 13, 2014)

Confession time, again.

I love and proudly use my Blackberry Classic to capture all the photos for my instagram. It's even said in my bio that I take photos with my Blackberry.

I also don't do my job of selling the "watch" stuff that's in my store, and when my boss isn't in I'll tell people to buy straps from Zach at Cincy. I know that if I sold them the stuff in the store, I'd have more money to buy straps from Zach, but I confess I'm not smart enough to when in the moment.

(I also ate an entire box of cookies while catching up on this thread, and now am waiting for the store to quiet down so I can buy more.)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Mediocre said:


> This is the first forum I have been a regular member of, without feeling a need to put somebody on ignore. WUS feels notably more tame than any other forum I have ever been a member of


......ditto! Another forum that I frequented (and still do occasionally....) is like the wild west. Here is like a vicar's tea party in comparison. The one time someone 'kicked' off in a thread (aimed at me) on here it was slammed down by the mods in pretty quickly, I'm not used to that :-d


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I bet some of you suckers don't know that you can delete your own posts in the sales forum threads (i.e. the bumps).


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> I bet some of you suckers don't know that you can delete your own posts in the sales forum threads (i.e. the bumps).


And (not that I think you're suggesting it at all) the mods can see what you've deleted so deleting one bump to add an early bump is a no-go.


----------



## fasterboomer (Jan 22, 2015)

My wife is away on business for a few days... I'm sitting on the couch, surrounded by my watch collection, watching tv looking like I'm Nicolas Hayek with five watches on my arms!
I'm just now trying to learn the functions of my ABC watch I've had for months.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I really hate all those people who post about how they "just" simply did this or did that to mod their watch (I don't really hate, I'm just jealous cause I'm not brave enough to do that myself......:-d)

I also get annoyed when people mention about having just simply taken their watch to their "watch guy" and got it fixed in minutes. I can't find someone who'll work on watches (I mean autos here) in my area for love nor money.......... o|


It's all about my problems isn't it?!


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

I can't stand it when people don't read the rules in the sales forum. Price is supposed to stay even if you post as sold. 
You are supposed to wait 12 hours to bump a thread in the sales forum and some do it every couple of hours to move it up the list. New members I understand but veterans,with high post counts,do it also. 
I know it is not the end of the world but it just annoys me because the rules are there for a reason.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Monkwearmouth said:


> My confession? I love cheap Chinese stuff: Bagelsport, Shark Army, Alpha, Parnis. Love 'em all, like a kid in a toy shop.


Of this ilk, I like Naviforce. Sporty stuff that looks pretty good.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

rwe416 said:


> I can't stand it when people don't read the rules in the sales forum. Price is supposed to stay even if you post as sold.
> You are supposed to wait 12 hours to bump a thread in the sales forum and some do it every couple of hours to move it up the list. New members I understand but veterans,with high post counts,do it also.
> I know it is not the end of the world but it just annoys me because the rules are there for a reason.


True I reported a forum Sponsor yesterday, who deletes all his info (price, description, pics) from sales ads, post sale.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

fasterboomer said:


> My wife is away on business for a few days... I'm sitting on the couch, surrounded by my watch collection, watching tv looking like I'm Nicolas Hayek with five watches on my arms!


If only she came home unexpectedly...awkward


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> True I reported a forum Sponsor yesterday, who deletes all his info (price, description, pics) from sales ads, post sale.


oooh...do tell!


----------



## fasterboomer (Jan 22, 2015)

cpl said:


> If only she came home unexpectedly...awkward


I am fully clothed... but I would have a bit of explaining to do!\O/


----------



## Tikhon (Jan 13, 2016)

In the spirit of genuine confession, I started collecting watches around 2002/3. The Seiko Great Blue was a forum favourite back then and I spent weeks weighing up a purchase. I ordered the white dial version (SND001P) from Sky Watches in Singapore, around Christmas 2003, as a gift to myself. 

By the time it was delivered I had developed a serious case of buyer's remorse so hid it away in the stationery cupboard in the packaging and didn't show it to family. I never sized the bracelet and have never worn it, but I have changed the battery when needed. I think the experience has coloured my perception of Seiko – clinical and precise technology but not products I warm to and love.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I am with cpl on the screwdown down thing. I tried to pull it extremely hard on the Nighthawk I think and didn't know how they work until I checked on YouTube.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

If I really like a watch and set my mind to it, I can rationalize purchasing it in a way that a non 'watchaholic' might otherwise view as a 'highly irrational' manner. I have gone so far as telling myself: 

"It's been a whole year and I haven't gotten a speeding, parking or traffic ticket---I deserve to splurge a bit" 

"Dentist visit, no cavities = pass go and collect $300!"

"It's been a mild winter and our utility bills have been so low, that Bauhaus watch makes perfect sense and it's SUCH a bargain, the likes of which we'll probably never see again" 

"We're not spending much on groceries or eating out and besides, our youngest son is keeping his college scholarship!" 

Perhaps I ought not think about our tax refund and if I'd I ever get off my azz and get the hang of selling off the watches I never wear or never even wore more than one or twice, the mill would really start whirling!

But when it comes to watches, I could rationalize a pretzel into a licorice stick!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> I am with cpl on the screwdown down thing. I tried to pull it extremely hard on the Nighthawk I think and didn't know how they work until I checked on YouTube.


Just realized I did this once before i was a member. I bought my dad a Wenger to commemorate him being there with me on my wedding day. At the time I'd never heard of a screw-down crown. First DST change after that I had to look up the directions to change the time!

I also recall meeting up with Docvail and getting to examine his L&H pieces a couple years ago. I could not, for the life of me, figure out the deployant clasp on the Ricardo. I've never felt so dumb with a watch. Now i love the clasps.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

I came down with a virus on my trip to Mumbai and wore the same watch for almost 3 days. It was gross. The virus was bad too.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I worry about taking extra watches with me when I travel internationally, because I fear they will be taken as I come through customs since I cannot prove they were already mine


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I really like this watch but I don't wear it very often because of my love affair w/ diver watches... I feel like I should wear this one more often... wore it today..


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Here is a confession. One of my favorite watches is my Deep Blue Sea Ram 500. I love everything about it... except for the weight. This thing is heavy. I have tried wearing it on various straps, but I do not like anything but the bracelet in it.

I very rarely wear it due to how much it weighs. I am thinking about selling it because of this.







Because pictures.

I can't help it if the filter between my brain and mouth gets jammed sometimes.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Confession: I sold two watches today that I need to pack and get ready to ship. I really just want to crawl into bed and go to sleep early but I fret about my seller reputation on the forum and feel guilty if I don't ship the morning after the buyer pays.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Confession: I sold two watches today that I need to pack and get ready to ship. I really just want to crawl into bed and go to sleep early but I fret about my seller reputation on the forum and feel guilty if I don't ship the morning after the buyer pays.


meh anyone that can't wait 1 day for you to ship, outta to order from amazon w/ the prime... I'd personally lose my patience with anyone that got butt hurt if it took me a day to ship something... which is part of the reason I never sell anything... even though i need to because I have WAAAAY to much stuff now..


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Confession: Chronopolis's avatar, creepy as it may be, has infected Tapatalk on my phone (see first line, a message from Tapatalk)...










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Confession - even though I have sold many watches here in the last year, I have never bought bubble wrap, just reused from the watches that I received buying. Once or twice I ran out, then I decided to postpone the sale, till I had bought a watch. Fortunately, you guys use lots of extra.

The first time I sold a watch here, I sent it in a Skechers box with clippings from a magazine as filler. In my initial days of selling, I only knew of UPS ground as the way to ship which ended up costing me a bunch everytime (never having tried USPS priority mail earlier). In fact, I only went to USPS for the first time when UPS said it would cost megabucks to ship a watch to the UK.


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

The madness continues - just read a FS post for 3 Seikos and a Orient. I want to buy all of them, even though I've owned each of them previously.

I don't get the Hamilton love. 

I was was in such a hurry to buy the last Orient USA from a ebay vendor that I didn't realize it was actually a Mako XL until after it was mailed! 

I wore inexpensive Casio digitals, and was perfectly satisfied, until I found this forum.


----------



## pigeonbomb (Feb 15, 2016)

twincity said:


> I wore inexpensive Casio digitals, and was perfectly satisfied, until I found this forum.


^This...except Timex instead of Casio (see sig). As you can see, I've since stuck to buying watches under $100 to see if I _really_ like watches lol. If this is more than just a phase for me, then I'll climb the ladder.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

twincity said:


> I wore inexpensive Casio digitals, and was perfectly satisfied, until I found this forum.


I mostly wore a Rolex, several Hamiltons, a bunch of Seikos and numerous microbrands, but since I found this forum, now I want some inexpensive Casios to wear, like a metal bracelet World Time, a data bank/calculator model etc. It's not because I want to appear nerdy or low rent, but because they're cool to me, sort of representing the advent of a somewhat bygone era in watches. And like my Mickey Mouse watches, if it piques a kid's interest, fostering an appreciation of watches, it's all good.

Not all good cheese is expensive.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

atarione said:


> meh anyone that can't wait 1 day for you to ship, outta to order from amazon w/ the prime... I'd personally lose my patience with anyone that got butt hurt if it took me a day to ship something... which is part of the reason I never sell anything... even though i need to because I have WAAAAY to much stuff now..


You don't *need* to sell them. Just send them all to me.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

All of my watches, except 5 automatics, reside in two of these from Home Depot. No fancy watch boxes for me.



And I miss this watch. I sold it to a member in Australia


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> I am with cpl on the screwdown down thing. I tried to pull it extremely hard on the Nighthawk I think and didn't know how they work until I checked on YouTube.


Thank you! 👍


----------



## YungHorologist (Mar 1, 2016)

Ok, I'm guilty.

- I can't pronounce most watch names because I've never said them out loud, so I've resorted to saying jumbled, mispronounced versions of the brands in my head. I'm afraid that one day I'll insult "the heritage" of someone's exquisite timepiece by butchering its name.

whatever.

- I don't really have a problem with fashion watches. they're gaudy, they're ugly, but that's fine. my biggest problem is with people that parade them around, and for people my age, people that show them off on Instagram or Facebook. nothing is more cringe worthy than seeing a Michael Kors or Fossil being shown off all over social media... 

- people who hate on Invicta (or any watch) but have never tried one on. really? not saying I'm proud of owning an Invicta, but it's not the cancer of horology as we know it.

Sent wearing a watch that's probably cheaper than a tank of gas.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

I have autos I love, some of which are forum faves, but my favorite watches to wear are what most here dismiss as fashion watches: Technomarine. In particular Black Reef 513001 and 513005 - 45mm, 500m, AR sapphire, rubber strap and SS mesh respectively. Fit my nearly 8" wrist great, and solid deal I feel for the ~ $200 they are currently going for. Love these beasts so much I just bought 514001.


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

I handled Invicta for the first time on an international cruise a few months ago, and was very dissapointed because i wanted to like them. Wasnt enamoured with the 8926 in particular. 
Friend was very keen to buy one because he could see the little swiss flag and i didnt have the heart to tell him not to. The price was horrendously inflated, so luckily his wife put a stop to it.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

$55 Invicta. To start anyway. Haters gonna hate, modders gonna mod. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

cpl said:


> Thank you! 


My Citizen BL5250-02L (a pre-WUS watch) is listed as "screwdown crown" on Amazon, and it is 200m WR, but it is not I swear - its just push-pull. Or maybe I pulled too hard 3 years ago.. never had any water problems though.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

hwa said:


> $55 Invicta. To start anyway. Haters gonna hate, modders gonna mod.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

myke said:


> i always wear 2 watches even when I'm sleeping. Actually i only wear one because my left arm is actually a sophisticated watch winder in disguise. I don t advertise this and usually wear long sleeves


You're in good company.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I often feel like the village idiot.

To be fair, I do have stiff competition a very good portion of the time.

I can't help it if the filter between my brain and mouth gets jammed sometimes.


----------



## digicon (Sep 15, 2015)

I regularly read this forum whilst purposefully ignoring my wife because she has come up with a perfectly valid reason why I should not buy another watch...

sent from elsewhere...


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

After much cajoling—well, two posts—in the bargains thread I thought I should share my recent discovery here:


The arrows on the bracelets are not one way signs!

I've been able to remove the split pins from bracelets with no trouble with one of those cheap plastic pin removers, however, I had always been vexed by putting them back in. I would push them out dutifully following the arrows on the bracelets and then I would very painfully try to push/hammer them back in the same way. That is, the inserting the split end first from the top of arrow down. Unsurprisingly to most of you, many split pins were damaged with this practice. 

Yesterday after someone posted a deal on a metal pin remover in the bargains thread, I asked if it could be used to push them back in too. While waiting for a response I had an epiphany: The split pins get inserted in the opposite direction they came out. Good grief! It's so much easier to gently push a pin 5/6ths of the way in with no resistance and then a little tap of the hammer to set it. I'm no longer dreading resizing the bracelet on my Mercer Voyager when it gets in.



Yours in mechanical ineptitude,
Joe


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

I keep looking at nato straps, imagine my watch on them, buy some and finally never put them on as I despise how much they feel sharp on the skin and add thickness overall....but but but I'm so close buying the oem omega nato....

I had a speedmaster pro, sold it, whole forum says its a must have, but somehow I don't get why....Id buy another one just to own it but would not wear it at all...

I must play with the bezel of my dive watches when worn, for no reason at all, I somehow feel good knowing the bezel clicks firmly...

Writing all this felt weird, we have some nice problems in this watch enthusiast community... I also must add it feels even more weird that my wife knows the words liquidmetal, amagnetic and knows almost all Omega models name when we stare at a front window , but she has zero interests in watches.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Confession:

The Orange Monster is what got me started here at watchuseek. It was going to be the first watch I spent more than $30 on. I still don't have one. I was looking for the OM when I stumbled into a SRP451J (Blue Monster LE), fell in love and purchased it. Since then I've bought a few more watches, but still not a OM.... and yes, I still want one.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

frostjoe said:


> After much cajoling-well, two posts-in the bargains thread I thought I should share my recent discovery here:
> 
> The arrows on the bracelets are not one way signs!
> 
> ...


That made me smile
(which is as close as I get to LOLing, or whatever other people do)


----------



## JoshuaJev (Dec 27, 2015)

I find Omega Seamasters absolutely hideous and I do not really care for Speedmasters as well............. That feels good to get off my chest.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

True confession, I think 'hideous' is the most overused word on WUS.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> That made me smile
> (which is as close as I get to LOLing, or whatever other people do)


#reservedbrit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Most people do not like the word "moist."

I can't help it if the filter between my brain and mouth gets jammed sometimes.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> True confession, I think 'hideous' is the most overused word on WUS.


Yep, just disgusting










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Some days, I carry five watches on me. Even when I will likely only wear one or two.

As good as it felt to help my grandfather sell his two Grand Seikos to fund a Boy's Scout troop, I wish I kept them and just gave the money out of my own pocket. But I couldn't lie to my grandfather.

Didn't mind letting my sister have grandpa's Rolex though. That watch, like most Rolexes, was crap to me.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Sevenmack said:


> Some days, I carry five watches on me. Even when I will likely only wear one or two.
> 
> As good as it felt to help my grandfather sell his two Grand Seikos to fund a Boy's Scout troop, I wish I kept them and just gave the money out of my own pocket. But I couldn't lie to my grandfather.
> 
> Didn't mind letting my sister have grandpa's Rolex though. That watch, like most Rolexes, was crap to me.


Aww man, that post was going so well until the last sentence.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

I've just decided not to buy (for now at least) a Sinn 103 after, let me see, around 14 months of thinking about it. Do I win procrastination gold?


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

no-fi said:


> Guys, I get that this is a confessional, but why so much hating on other people's wrists? Who really cares if someone else wears a watch that's too big/small on a bracelet that's too tight/loose?





The Watcher said:


> - there's been lots of these types of threads lately. rants, hates, etc...guess it's not enough to just like what you like and keep it moving if you don't.





ShaggyDog said:


> Aww man, that post was going so well until the last sentence.


Warning, this is a rant: 
I agree with the above.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> Aww man, that post was going so well until the last sentence.


Have to be honest. The only Rolex I like is this one...








Makes the Reverso look cheap in comparison - and I am a Reverso fan.


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

PYLTN said:


> I've just decided not to buy (for now at least) a Sinn 103 after, let me see, around 14 months of thinking about it. Do I win procrastination gold?


I just took the Sinn 103 out of my WatchRecon alerts because at least half of the watches that came up on that alert were not in fact Sinn 103's. But I still want one, even though I know it's smaller than I prefer. (See my first confession post regarding knowing my likes/preferences and completely ignoring them most of the time.)


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

I confess I had to go see what a Sinn 103 was


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I though ETA movements were "ee-tee-ay" for an embarrassingly long time.

And don't even ask my reaction when I heard someone who speaks French say "Jaeger LeCoultre" on a YouTube video.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I, on the other hand, proudly use the Anglicized pronunciation for all names, when speaking in my country (US) and in other Anglophone countries.
So, its 'Jay-Gur Luh-Colter' to me.
And 'Glass Hootie.' Etc.

When I am in France / Germany, I will pronounce it the way THEY do it.



WorthTheWrist said:


> I though ETA movements were "ee-tee-ay" for an embarrassingly long time.
> 
> And don't even ask my reaction when I heard someone who speaks French say "Jaeger LeCoultre" on a YouTube video.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

A while ago, I started adding up my watch purchases in the last two years. I stopped when the nausea set in. 
I've learned my lesson and I won't be doing that again.


----------



## JSI (Dec 12, 2012)

I have a G-Shock I rarely wear. But I will set it on the windowsill to sync over night.......with no intention of wearing it the next day.





Why.......I have no idea.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I though ETA movements were "ee-tee-ay" for an embarrassingly long time.


Wait. What? How the hell else would you pronounce those three letters?


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

My peeves, coming clean....
I hate rubber straps on gold plated watches
I hate roman numerals on any watch with a numbered bezel
I hate subdials placed anywhere but '6' or '9', and I hate it when they are too close to the center (mvmt too small for case)
I wont go near a cheap analog chrono or ana-digi under $100, except maybe a g-shock in the upper 2 figures


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Wait. What? How the hell else would you pronounce those three letters?


supposed to be one word, eh-ta
honestly I think most people take eh-ta and E-T-A interchangeably.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Wait. What? How the hell else would you pronounce those three letters?


"Et-tah" or "et-tar" or "etter" (as in better but minus the 'b') or something along those lines...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I used to be bothered by being called a "Fanboy" for liking the Lew and Huey brand of watches and owning so many.
I have too many watches but just don't see myself selling any of them because, well, I like them.
I want a Speedy but because I can't bring myself to sell any of my watches, I've been forced to save up for one.
I can't save up for one because Doc keeps making watches that I have to buy and I would hate to lose my "Fanboy" status.


----------



## Kamil87 (Dec 14, 2006)

I have to stop looking for defects on watches I buy


----------



## ryguy87 (Jan 6, 2016)

ROFL:-d
I have no shame saying E-T-A haha
Heck I even pronouced Submariner as 'Sub-muh-REEN...er' at a Rolex AD.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> "Et-tah" or "et-tar" or "etter" (as in better but minus the 'b') or something along those lines...


Aye.
Ta.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I though ETA movements were "ee-tee-ay" for an embarrassingly long time.


That's how I say it, and I will continue to do so.

Along with Or-Der-Mars Pee-Gay


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

26) I swore to myself I would never purchase another Casio Tough Solar watch but now I'm eyeing a few Guh-Shocks, er I mean G-Shocks.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Before I got more adept at strap changes, I really struggled with changing the straps on some of my watches, time after time. After a while, I realized that little hole in the top of the lug was designed to make the springbar come out easily.


----------



## swissgmt (Jun 18, 2013)

Safe place, safe place, safe place, deep breath.

I own two MM PAM copies, I don't list them on my watch list in my profile, I don't take pictures of them, and I have spent more on custom straps for them than what I gave for both. Both have surprised me with quality and accuracy, both run +5 spd. I've had them for over a year and I WEAR them.

All my watch purchases/ trades either come to my office address or my brothers house, I could never tell my wife I'm a member of a watch forum.

I am an homage-ist (like you couldn't tell from my WRUW posts!)

This thread cracks me up! Everything above is true and I'm trusting you to keep it just between us!


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I ordered a BNIB Seiko SRP623K1 a couple of weeks ago. It just arrived about 90 minutes ago. I do not like it.









I can't help it if the filter between my brain and mouth gets jammed sometimes.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Capt Obvious said:


> I ordered a BNIB Seiko SRP623K1 a couple of weeks ago. It just arrived about 90 minutes ago. I do not like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mod it.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I wish I could but I know I would kill it. I'm just going to sell it.

I can't help it if the filter between my brain and mouth gets jammed sometimes.


----------



## vCardinal (Jul 21, 2015)

PYLTN said:


> That's how I say it, and I will continue to do so.
> 
> Along with Or-Der-Mars Pee-Gay


Oh-Duh-Mar Pee-Gay if you want to say it like a proper frenchman. X2 points for Ohdmar peegay


----------



## Severin (May 27, 2015)

JSI said:


> I have a G-Shock I rarely wear. But I will set it on the windowsill to sync over night.......with no intention of wearing it the next day.
> 
> Why.......I have no idea.


There is a certain element of existential poetry there!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I follow the "Bargains" and "Incoming" threads on F71. When I see the number of watches bought by some members and the amount spent I shake my head and think "that's a Rolex right there". 

It has also stopped me buying any more affordables.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

cpl said:


> I follow the "Bargains" and "Incoming" threads on F71. When I see the number of watches bought by some members and the amount spent I shake my head and think "that's a Rolex right there".
> 
> It has also stopped me buying any more affordables.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1
However, I still bought a Squale two days ago.


----------



## ryguy87 (Jan 6, 2016)

blowfish89 said:


> +1
> However, I still bought a Squale two days ago.


Hahaha
Nice! Which model did you order??


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

ryguy87 said:


> Hahaha
> Nice! Which model did you order??


1521 50 Atmos Blue dial 'Super matte'


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> +1
> However, I still bought a Squale two days ago.


Haha fell off the wagon?

Love seeing your 1680 btw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

cpl said:


> Haha fell off the wagon?
> 
> Love seeing your 1680 btw


Ha, yes. And its 16800 ;-)
Thing is I got over all of my cravings for variety and diversity - colors, complications, designs and everything and sold the whole collection, got the Sub - works fine. But still two tiny cravings - one for something blue, and one possibly for a chrono. Got a blue Vostok and a Citizen quartz chrono, but didn't do it for me. The Squale should do the first job very nicely. Also, no German watches left, so maybe plan for a Sinn chrono in the future, like the one I used to have :roll:


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

I use a tack punched through a piece of cardboard to remove the pins from watch bracelets, because I'm too cheap to fork out $2 for the right tool on eBay - even though I've scratched a couple of bracelet links this way.

I have five spring bar tools. All of them are rubbish, yet I can't bring myself to throw them out and stump up for Bergeon (see above).

I'm a vegetarian and have considered going vegan. What stopped me was not only that I'd have to give up two foods I love - eggs and cheese - but the fact I'd have to get rid of my leather watch straps. No thanks.

I would actually own a Parnis if they were 38mm rather than monstrously large.

I don't like to try on watches at ADs because I feel bad that I'm going to buy them online. So I just stare at them through the glass and try to imagine them on my wrist.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

no-fi said:


> I'm a vegetarian and have considered going vegan. What stopped me was not only that I'd have to give up two foods I love - eggs and cheese - but the fact I'd have to get rid of my leather watch straps. No thanks.


lol... can vegans use leather from cows that just up and snuffed it? (died of natural causes)

anyways moving on.... years and years ago my buddy and I were walking down the street, when two young ladies in a car called out and seemed quite keen that we join them in their car... being decidedly not gay (not that there is anything wrong with that ..blah blah blah) my buddy and i decided what the h*** and got in their car as the girls were rather attractive... anyways hung out w/ them for awhile and had a fine time.. however at some point i realized they had vegan protest signs in the back of the Volvo station wagon they were driving (apparently they had just come from some protest at the university)..and then I realized the car itself had very decidedly leather interior....I lol'd

I won't bore you all with the rest of the details but it was a interesting night (actually series of nights really).... rich daddy having hippy girls can be a amusing time when you are a young man...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Capt Obvious said:


> I wish I could but I know I would kill it. I'm just going to sell it.
> 
> I can't help it if the filter between my brain and mouth gets jammed sometimes.


Find a modder in your town, and trade a beer for help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tareed59 (Mar 8, 2009)

Let's get real here...

I get mad when... I go to tear off the T.P and 5 more feet suddenly come streaming off of the roll...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

I know that if I stop looking at watches, I won't be tempted to buy watches. I know that if I don't buy watches, I'll just find something else to spend money and time on. I know if I spend money and time on other vices, I'll end up divorced and penniless. 
Watches. Keeping me married since 2003.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

hwa said:


> Find a modder in your town, and trade a beer for help.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm offering a whole watch (basically) as compensation.

I can't help it if the filter between my brain and mouth gets jammed sometimes.


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

atarione said:


> lol... can vegans use leather from cows that just up and snuffed it? (died of natural causes)
> 
> anyways moving on.... years and years ago my buddy and I were walking down the street, when two young ladies in a car called out and seemed quite keen that we join them in their car... being decidedly not gay (not that there is anything wrong with that ..blah blah blah) my buddy and i decided what the h*** and got in their car as the girls were rather attractive... anyways hung out w/ them for awhile and had a fine time.. however at some point i realized they had vegan protest signs in the back of the Volvo station wagon they were driving (apparently they had just come from some protest at the university)..and then I realized the car itself had very decidedly leather interior....I lol'd
> 
> I won't bore you all with the rest of the details but it was a interesting night (actually series of nights really).... rich daddy having hippy girls can be a amusing time when you are a young man...


Great story! Reminds me of a 'vegan' punk I once knew who wore leather Doc combat boots...

As for your question, I honestly don't know. Maybe vegans are a bit like fruitarians - who only eat food that has fallen from a plant, because they don't want to 'hurt' the plant. (I know right? Facepalm. The good thing is they probably die of malnutrition pretty quickly, so we don't have to put up with them long...)

And because this has now gone seriously off-topic, here's a confession: Sometimes I take up to 20 wrist-shots until I get one I'm happy with for a WRUW thread. And despite the fact the rest will never be used, I save them all on my computer anyway.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

no-fi said:


> And because this has now gone seriously off-topic, here's a confession: Sometimes I take up to 20 wrist-shots until I get one I'm happy with for a WRUW thread. And despite the fact the rest will never be used, I save them all on my computer anyway.


Whew! I delete them from my phone because limited space and whatnot, but I'm pretty sure 80% of my OneDrive account is out-of-focus watch pics.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Whew! I delete them from my phone because limited space and whatnot, but I'm pretty sure 80% of my OneDrive account is out-of-focus watch pics.


Mine too.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Confession: I was told growing up that I possess an extremely above average intellect, and I excelled in physics in high school and college, but part of me is inexplicably excited when I participate in dialogue with No-Fi because I'm talking to someone *from the future, man*.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

tareed59 said:


> Let's get real here...
> 
> I get mad when... I go to tear off the T.P and 5 more feet suddenly come streaming off of the roll...


I am much more upset when I need five feet and nothing is left on the roll.


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

I have more pics of watches on my phone than I do of my wife... :think:

In my defense, she hates taking pictures.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

I bought a white rubber strap and no one is likely to ever see me wear it.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Confession: I was told growing up that I possess an extremely above average intellect, and I excelled in physics in high school and college, but part of me is inexplicably excited when I participate in dialogue with No-Fi because I'm talking to someone *from the future, man*.


I failed almost every subject K through 12th grade (totally uninterested) and also had awful marks for behavior. Then once in college and realizing that they didn't care if you skipped class (totally taking away the fun) and that college cost money, I did quite well, eventually getting two free rides through grad school, due to my grades. (true)

I also finally bought into the idea of participating in organized sports in college and was rather accomplished at water polo, once I figured how to get the horse in the pool.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Justaminute said:


> I bought a white rubber strap and no one is likely to ever see me wear it.


Where exactly are you wearing that watch?!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Sometimes I meet up with old friends and I'm sure they'd love to see pics of my kids but it's just too embarrassing to scroll through 347 watch pics to get to the pic of their recital LAST WEEK! So I just don't. 

Also. I can't be bothered to move those kid pics into a separate folder! So I haven't.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

OneRandomGeek said:


> I have more pics of watches on my phone than I do of my wife... :think:
> 
> In my defense, she hates taking pictures.


I have maybe 10 pics of the wife on my MBP, over 3000 watch images, and counting.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

With this one, I think you'll quickly flip this one. The lume is nothing to write home about and the crown is hard to reach and unscrew.



blowfish89 said:


> 1521 50 Atmos Blue dial 'Super matte'


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Since we're on true confessions, I have several watches that I want to sell, but I've simply been too lazy to list and sell. I simply can't be arsed to take pictures and list all the information even though I'll sell them at bargain basement prices. So they're just sitting around in their boxes while I amass my final collection. 

When I first started out, I liked everything, now I'm much older and I'm more discriminating about what I like. Of course, I take cues from other watch veterans that I find similar tastes in. That helps.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> With this one, I think you'll quickly flip this one. The lume is nothing to write home about and the crown is hard to reach and unscrew.


Hmm.. we'll see, lume's not important to me - my Rolex has none 

But just in case, I'm not listing one of my other watches which I'm supposed to sell (either CW C9 or Smiths Everest) to cover the Squale, until I have the Squale in my hands.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

fastfras said:


> I have maybe 10 pics of the wife on my MBP, over 3000 watch images, and counting.


I definitely have more pictures of my wife and son than of my watches. Because I love them -- and they love taking photos. Also, I offload so many of my watch photos, so I don't have to embarrass myself in front of friends and clients when they want to see photos of the family.


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

I have a Versus by Versace watch. Bought it before I knew anything about watches. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I have spent more time on WUS in the last year, than I have doing work.


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Confession: I was told growing up that I possess an extremely above average intellect, and I excelled in physics in high school and college, but part of me is inexplicably excited when I participate in dialogue with No-Fi because I'm talking to someone *from the future, man*.


I'm humbled, Chief. And in case you're wondering, Tuesday evening is pretty chill. So you've got that to look forward to


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I possess an *extremely above average *intellect, and I excelled in physics in high school and college, ....


I find that wording a bit odd... not that I doubt you or anything.
Sounds a bit like how the Chinese will condemn / excoriate something as being "VERY not-good. (hen bu-hao)" ;-)


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Just made a purchase that broke my self-imposed $$ limit for a watch. I just couldn't let it go (limited version and all that crap making it somewhat hard to find). Terrible guilt there. Initially thought of selling a similar one to mentally make-up the difference in $$ but no. I'll just call it quits for this year and buy only bracelets and straps till the next. That made me feel somewhat better. 

Problem is the next purchase I'm considering has the same price tag (although its much easier to acquire). So now I must wait for a whole year to buy a watch I know I want. Funny feeling. Wonder if I'll still want it come next year. Hope it comes up in a sale that "I cant afford to pass up" sooner than later.


----------



## GNNS (Feb 3, 2015)

I believe watch companies should stop making men watches with sunray/sunburst dials 3

Ok just kidding,I'm just not a big fan of them,but I do like some designs from time to time.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I find that wording a bit odd... not that I doubt you or anything.
> Sounds a bit like how the Chinese will condemn / excoriate something as being "VERY not-good. (hen bu-hao)" ;-)


I thought the same thing and then I realized he was being told this. It wasn't a personal claim. The people telling obviously did not possess an extrememly above average intellect!

It's like when someone posts a pic of their "really unique" watch! Or when you hear someone say you look "very pregnant"!! Firstly, it's a state of absolute! You either are, or you're not! Secondly, I'm just a little bloated and gassy!!


----------



## HoosierTrooper (May 17, 2015)

PYLTN said:


> I've just decided not to buy (for now at least) a Sinn 103 after, let me see, around 14 months of thinking about it. Do I win procrastination gold?


We'll let you know sometime next year if you won. Or maybe the year after.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

HoosierTrooper said:


> We'll let you know sometime next year if you won. Or maybe the year after.


OK thanks. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

I understand the concept of being a "one watch guy" but I also appreciate why it's cool to have 20 watches as well.

What I don't like is when people say stuff like "for the money you spent on all those watches you could've had a (insert prestigious brand here)." However, if someone _does_ have a really nice $5,000 (insert prestigious brand here), I'd never dream of saying to them "oh, man, for that money you could've bought a handful of vintage Seikos, some cool old divers, and a really neat 1960's chronograph or two!"


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

fiskadoro said:


> I understand the concept of being a "one watch guy" but I also appreciate why it's cool to have 20 watches as well.
> 
> What I don't like is when people say stuff like "for the money you spent on all those watches you could've had a (insert prestigious brand here)." However, if someone _does_ have a really nice $5,000 (insert prestigious brand here), I'd never dream of saying to them "oh, man, for that money you could've bought a handful of vintage Seikos, some cool old divers, and a really neat 1960's chronograph or two!"


No one could or in my opinion should, presume they can define what make another person happy or sad, material or otherwise. Feel as you may, but those are individual emotions and whether or not you can appreciate or understand them, they're as real as rain to the individual.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

fiskadoro said:


> What I don't like is when people say stuff like "for the money you spent on all those watches you could've had a (insert prestigious brand here)." However, if someone _does_ have a really nice $5,000 (insert prestigious brand here), I'd never dream of saying to them "oh, man, for that money you could've bought a handful of vintage Seikos, some cool old divers, and a really neat 1960's chronograph or two!"


I usually tell those souls to go get bent. My wallet. My wrist. My choice. I recommend others tell those folks to do the same. Because maybe after being told that so many times, they will just plain stop.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

I actually really like the Seiko 5 badge. I wish they put it on some of the higher quality stuff in a size I like. I'd slap a gold one on my Alpinist given half a chance.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

I have yet to see a Rado I like.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

PYLTN said:


> I have yet to see a Rado I like.


Craziness








No?

How about








Still no?


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Bradjhomes said:


> Craziness
> View attachment 7362250
> 
> 
> ...


The first two - nothing I'm afraid. Number three caused a vague stirring. I'm sure this is an ill informed generalisation but when I think of Rado watches I see huge expanses of polished oversized bezel which just does nothing for me.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

When I watch the X-Files I take little notice of what watch Mulder is wearing. I take absolutely no notice of what watch Scully is wearing.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

DPflaumer said:


> I actually really like the Seiko 5 badge. I wish they put it on some of the higher quality stuff in a size I like. I'd slap a gold one on my Alpinist given half a chance.


Kudos!
That was really an excellently vile confession. ;-)


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

no-fi said:


> And because this has now gone seriously off-topic, here's a confession: Sometimes I take up to 20 wrist-shots until I get one I'm happy with for a WRUW thread. And despite the fact the rest will never be used, I save them all on my computer anyway.


I take up to 20 wrist-shots just trying to find that one shot that is in focus and my arm hair isn't draped all over my watch bezel. Okay, that can take anywhere from 20-30 wrist-shots.


----------



## artaxerxes (Oct 19, 2011)

justadad said:


> I thought the same thing and then I realized he was being told this. It wasn't a personal claim. The people telling obviously did not possess an extrememly above average intellect!
> 
> It's like when someone posts a pic of their "really unique" watch! Or when you hear someone say you look "very pregnant"!! Firstly, it's a state of absolute! You either are, or you're not! Secondly, I'm just a little bloated and gassy!!


I had a great laugh reading that !  And it reminds me of Yoda : "Do or do not... There is no try"



PYLTN said:


> When I watch the X-Files I take little notice of what watch Mulder is wearing. I take absolutely no notice of what watch Scully is wearing.


In the old series I noticed both of them were wearing Omegas and at one point Mulder was wearing a G-Shock (I think). In the new series this year I haven't been able to notice what type of watches they're wearing but they looked pretty nice. I'm waiting for episode 7 !
And another pretty brutal confession-I didn't learn to read an analog watch until I was 15 years old. I could only read digital beforehand.


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Kudos!
> That was really an excellently vile confession. ;-)


Come on, it's not like he confessed to liking the '5 Sports' branding. Now _that _would be vile.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

fiskadoro said:


> What I don't like is when people say stuff like "for the money you spent on all those watches you could've had a (insert prestigious brand here)." However, if someone _does_ have a really nice $5,000 (insert prestigious brand here), I'd never dream of saying to them "oh, man, for that money you could've bought a handful of vintage Seikos, some cool old divers, and a really neat 1960's chronograph or two!"


I think of my collection like a watch pyramid (e.g. similar to the food pyramid diagram) where the wider base is all sub-$100 USD modded beaters, Casio sports and Seiko 5s. The middle are the so-called affordables in the $200 to $500 USD range. Near the top of the pyramid are the holy grails and at the point is the one I take into a cave as it grants me unnatural long life for it is mine, my own, my precious. I have yet to find a watch I'd spend more than a few hundred dollars on so currently, the top of the pyramid is missing so it is more of a watch mesa than a watch pyramid.


----------



## artaxerxes (Oct 19, 2011)

Or a pyramid from the Incas or Aztecs as those have a flat top.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I take up to 20 wrist-shots just trying to find that one shot that is in focus and my arm hair isn't draped all over my watch bezel. Okay, that can take anywhere from 20-30 wrist-shots.


And counting...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

I actually like to pick up (buy) 1960's and 70's Timex watches, with the silver chrome metal like Speidel "Twist-O-Flex" watchbands. They're somewhere between tacky, nicely simple and almost elegant. Besides, no need to worry about hairy wrists with those bands---after a few hours wearing a Twist-O-Flex, your wrist will have no hair left!

As for the RADO Watches, they don't appeal to me, but I've spent a good amount of time in Asia and in some countries there, they are THE watch to wear, especially if you aim to impress others. They really do stand out from a design perspective.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

I really want to break my decision to not buy another watch until I get the others paid off.


----------



## tareed59 (Mar 8, 2009)

I told myself that after my last big purchase too... Already have another on the way... But this is it! Right... Have fun with that!



georgefl74 said:


> Just made a purchase that broke my self-imposed $$ limit for a watch. I just couldn't let it go (limited version and all that crap making it somewhat hard to find). Terrible guilt there. Initially thought of selling a similar one to mentally make-up the difference in $$ but no. I'll just call it quits for this year and buy only bracelets and straps till the next. That made me feel somewhat better.
> 
> Problem is the next purchase I'm considering has the same price tag (although its much easier to acquire). So now I must wait for a whole year to buy a watch I know I want. Funny feeling. Wonder if I'll still want it come next year. Hope it comes up in a sale that "I cant afford to pass up" sooner than later.


----------



## Severin (May 27, 2015)

My depravity knows no bounds:








View attachment 7364578


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

no-fi said:


> Come on, it's not like he confessed to liking the *'5 Sports'* branding. Now _that _would be vile.


No, that would be *SUPER vile*.
His was just vile. But still vile, nonetheless.

(And you might be slightly vile-ish yourself for even trying to defend his depraved taste.) ;-)


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> No, that would be *SUPER vile*.
> His was just vile. But still vile, nonetheless.
> 
> (And you might be slightly vile-ish yourself for even trying to defend his depraved taste.) ;-)


You don't even know the depths of my depravity. Sometimes I like to imagine a dial with the Prospex logo _nestled inside _the Seiko 5 shield.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

I recently trimmed the hair on my left wrist with my beard trimmer to accommodate a certain bracelet.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

no-fi said:


> You don't even know the depths of my depravity. Sometimes I like to imagine a dial with the Prospex logo _nestled inside _the Seiko 5 shield.


You don't what depravity is. See below. 
Go Phillies!



laff79 said:


> I recently trimmed the hair on my left wrist with my beard trimmer to accommodate a certain bracelet.


----------



## Katoolsie (Jul 13, 2015)

1. I have a DEEP dislike of quartz or digital watches

2. I dont like Rolex or Hublot, I think its for people that are trying to show off.

3. I dont like G-Shocks (everyone seems to love them)


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

There is a toilet at work that has no windows. Sometimes when I go in there I don't turn the light on straight away so that I can admire the lume. The lume from my watch you understand.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

laff79 said:


> I recently trimmed the hair on my left wrist with my beard trimmer to accommodate a certain bracelet.


I've often thought about trimming my wrist hair but guys like HWA and Doc would destroy me. That and I would look like a clown with only one hairy arm!


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> You don't what depravity is. See below.
> Go Phillies!





cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I've often thought about trimming my wrist hair but guys like HWA and Doc would destroy me. That and I would look like a clown with only one hairy arm!


I thought we were in the trust tree, fellas.

In my defense, I used the number 2 setting so the hair gently fades down to the hand. It's a very subtle trim.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

laff79 said:


> I thought we were in the trust tree, fellas.
> 
> In my defense, I used the number 2 setting so the hair gently fades down to the hand. It's a very subtle trim.


You know, there is a whole thread (in the Cafe) devoted to arm shaving, in which I admit to being accidentally aroused by a few posts.
And my wife too. :-!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

When I see you this weekend, brother, should I just look for the guy dressed up as Chewbaca?



cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I've often thought about trimming my wrist hair but guys like HWA and Doc would destroy me. That and I would look like a clown with only one hairy arm!


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Can you get arm toupees? Then you could match or compliment the colour of arm hair to the strap of the day.


----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

PYLTN said:


> Can you get arm toupees? Then you could match or compliment the colour of arm hair to the strap of the day.


We call them sweaters here...


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Lmao


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

PYLTN said:


> Can you get arm toupees? Then you could match or compliment the colour of arm hair to the strap of the day.


You could try a merkin!!

Probably give it wash first!!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Severin said:


> My depravity knows no bounds:
> View attachment 7364730
> 
> 
> View attachment 7364578


..........and then leave the house forgetting that you are wearing a paper watch.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Don't be an Americanist. We call them jumpers.



ronnypudding said:


> We call them sweaters here...


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

I didn't know I had a watch addition until I found this website about 6 months ago. It all started with the purchase of a Fossil (sorry).....2 months later I bought a 6 space watch box....I outgrew that and bought a 12.....now it's full. I just bought my first automatic but that will go in the winder I had to purchase.....

......and so it continues.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

-Steinhart needs to size down their Ocean One line by 2mm and then I'll buy one

-I have natos. I want to love them. But most of the time they look juvenile and cheap. I prefer perlon.

-You never know how much you truly missed a cheap watch of yours until you sell it and try to buy it again a few years later only to discover it's been discontinued and is impossible to find


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Katoolsie said:


> 2. I dont like Rolex or Hublot, I think its for people that are trying to show off.


I couldn't quite catch what you wrote, I accidentally dropped my iPad off the side of my yacht


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> I couldn't quite catch what you wrote, I accidentally dropped my iPad off the side of my yacht


Shouldn't be a problem. Your iPads come in reams, don't they?


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Keyzard said:


> I didn't know I had a watch addition...


Freudian slip 

I like it! "Addition" sounds better. "Addiction" make it sounds like something's wrong...


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

cpl said:


> Freudian slip
> 
> I like it! "Addition" sounds better. "Addiction" make it sounds like something's wrong...


I really wish I could say I did that intentionally.......lol


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

justadad said:


> You could try a merkin!!
> 
> Probably give it wash first!!


Depends on who had the merkin first. Sometime it's better unwashed because... you know, obvious reasons. (｡☉౪ ⊙｡)

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

NightOwl said:


> Depends on who had the merkin first. Sometime it's better unwashed because... you know, obvious reasons. (｡☉౪ ⊙｡)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Perhaps more important is who had the merkin LAST!!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

I found this thread yesterday and have just finished reading every single post. 

I now understand what F71, etc means but I still don't understand why people use these numbers as I can find no way of locating a forum by number. 

I get a bit annoyed when people refer to a small (subdial) second hand as a "sweep second hand" just because it doesn't tick like a quartz.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Oh, another confession:

When I first started reading the forums I spent days trying to figure out what WIS stands for. When I finally searched and found the answer, I thought it was pretty stupid. 

I still do. 

Really?? Is that the best we can do???🤔🤔


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

How should we refer to people who think Watches Is Special?



Barry S said:


> Oh, another confession:
> 
> When I first started reading the forums I spent days trying to figure out what WIS stands for. When I finally searched and found the answer, I thought it was pretty stupid.
> 
> ...


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Worththgewrist
Here is a doozey of fessup.
Fessup I
ll never spend another Ruble on a Russkie watch.
Both Vostok Komanderiskie and Amphibia were duds
IMO if you like em, then buy em.
I've been broken at suckin eggs with the boys over at
Cristopal, City.

X traindriver Art


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Barry S said:


> I now understand what F71, etc means but I still don't understand why people use these numbers as I can find no way of locating a forum by number.


Huh?

In your browser, type forums.watchuseek.com/f29 (or the number you wish to go to) and it will take you there. going to f29 will take you to...the sales corner. That's how you locate a forum by number.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

When considering a purchase, or one out of several possibilities, I make a spreadsheet (all good things start with a spreadsheet) and score the potential watches against a number of criteria (such as price, size, expected quality, features that I will make use of, likely service costs, likely hit if/when I flip it) and also give a weighting to each category. I end up with a pretty good system to judge those watches by.

I nearly always ignore the scores and just buy the one that looks the prettiest.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Bradjhomes said:


> When considering a purchase, or one out of several possibilities, I make a spreadsheet (all good things start with a spreadsheet) and score the potential watches against a number of criteria (such as price, size, expected quality, features that I will make use of, likely service costs, likely hit if/when I flip it) and also give a weighting to each category. I end up with a pretty good system to judge those watches by.
> 
> I nearly always ignore the scores and just buy the one that looks the prettiest.


My approach is more like this:


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Bradjhomes said:


> When considering a purchase, or one out of several possibilities, I make a spreadsheet (all good things start with a spreadsheet) and score the potential watches against a number of criteria (such as price, size, expected quality, features that I will make use of, likely service costs, likely hit if/when I flip it) and also give a weighting to each category. I end up with a pretty good system to judge those watches by.
> 
> I nearly always ignore the scores and just buy the one that looks the prettiest.


......done something similar and gave it up when the answer didn't come out as what the heart really wanted!


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

I have a friend I’d like to invite to WUS. He likes Nixon and I respect that as I think the last bastion of snobbery around these parts is with “fashion” watches (to be fair, it has gotten better). Wish users would get over themselves and be supportive of those with “lesser” timepieces. Don’t know if I’ll ever send him an invite email.

I’ve seen a number of fashion brand watches I’d buy; Coach had several at an outlet that mightily tempted me. Kenneth Cole makes some fun, cheap, fashion forward watches that don’t drown in barf.

My wife supports what makes me happy. I think she’s way more comfortable spending $400 - $600 on a watch than I am.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

* I wear everything from my Grandfather's vintage Elgin at 30mm to the beast I have on today (see WRUW) at 50mm. I love them all, and I don't care if others think I'm strangling my wrist or trying to look like an aspiring rapper.

* I often leave one of my tritium watches on the night stand beside my bed just so I can look over and see the glow. It comforts me.

* I decide what to wear each day based on what matches the watch I want to wear.

* I wanted a nice used Swiss diver style watch as my second grail. I also wanted quartz. I had decided to buy an Omega SMP, but at the last minute decided on a Breitling Colt because I like to be different. I do not regret my decision.

* I built my watch colection by color. I first decided to try and get every color dial I could find.

* I am a compulsive flipper. For instance, I sold a watch two weeks ago so I could get a different one, and I just bought the exact same watch again this week.

That's enough for now. I may feel like stopping by this thread weekly for more confessions, though!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Bradjhomes said:


> Huh?
> 
> In your browser, type forums.watchuseek.com/f29 (or the number you wish to go to) and it will take you there. going to f29 will take you to...the sales corner. That's how you locate a forum by number.


Thanks. I figured that out but it's far easier to me to just pick a forum from the home page (where they _*still*_ are not identified by numbers.) I'm just too lazy to actually type in a URL. The threads I check regularly (like this one) stay open in their own tabs.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

justadad said:


> You could try a merkin!!
> 
> Probably give it wash first!!


Something told me not to google merkin at work. I'm glad I listened to my inner voice. Many filters and alerts would have been triggered.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

One more confession and this one might be unforgivable:

I cheated on the leap day WRUW. The battery in my Mickey Mouse chrono has been dead for a while. After the photo I immediately put on my "real" watch for the day. What can I say? I didn't want to be left out of all the fun! And I _*did*_ set the date to the 29th!

-+-+-+-+- QUADRENNIAL WRUW leap day 29 Feb 2016 -+-+-+-+- - Page 9

Oh, and since this is my 100th post, my entire collection will be up for sale on F29 next week and you'll never hear from me again!! [insert evil laugh here] 


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I cannot resist temptation when I am told that I should avoid "googling" anything. I "googled" merkin at work and am glad that my computer is facing a wall!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I once had to Google Image search "Prince Albert," related to the ruler of Monaco.

Make sure you have safe-search on before you do that one!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Even more confessions...

27) I do not post in f2 because I am afraid my posts will be buried so quickly it will not be liked or read.

28) I am horribly embarrassed when I have to edit posts to fix my grammar and spelling or just to add words I somehow left out of an otherwise proper sentence. I just had to *edit* all my previous confession posts to renumber them.

29) I have spent twice as much money on watches in the last 2 months than on the woman I am dating but she does not know that...yet (or will ever!)

30) I didn't have to Google "Prince Albert."


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Even more confessions...
> 
> 27) I do not post in f2 because I am afraid my posts will be buried so quickly it will not be liked or read.
> 
> ...


Uh oh!


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I cannot resist temptation when I am told that I should avoid "googling" anything. I "googled" merkin at work and am glad that my computer is facing a wall!


Oh really? 
Don't google "Blue waffle".
Seemingly innocuous term. It couldn't be that bad.... (ʃƪ¬‿¬)

I confess I cause someone to get in trouble with their IT department by baiting them to google something.... questionable.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

NightOwl said:


> Oh really?
> Don't google "Blue waffle".
> Seemingly innocuous term. It couldn't be that bad.... (ʃƪ¬‿¬)
> 
> I confess I cause someone to get in trouble with their IT department by baiting them to google something.... questionable.


You're a bad, bad man


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

cpl said:


> Uh oh!


Gah! Editing now!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Gah! Editing now!


Too late! Hahaha!


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm in public works and one of my co-workers was looking for the correct detail to put on the plans for a sewer manhole. Suffice it to say you should never google "manhole" at work either.

It's taking a whole lotta willpower not to google blue waffle....


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm probably in a small minority with this, but I think Tag Heuer is in a better place now, under Biver, than it's been in a long, long time.


----------



## Louis Naftali Yonathan (Jan 26, 2016)

My most wanted watch changes so many times in these 3 months.
First all I wanted was Steinhart Triton, then Steinhart Aviation Premium(which I actually bought), then I wanted a Nomos Ludwig. 
And now I almost don't care about all of these and want a Tudor North Flag instead.

Wonder of this too is going to change . . .
I need to learn to make up my mind.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

NightOwl said:


> Oh really?
> Don't google "Blue waffle".
> Seemingly innocuous term. It couldn't be that bad.... (ʃƪ¬‿¬)
> 
> I confess I cause someone to get in trouble with their IT department by baiting them to google something.... questionable.


Gee whiz---Now that I've found this site, I no longer have to read the New York Times to stay informed!!


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

I still get into this forum by going to the main forum page and doing a Find for affordable. I never venture into the other forums, so the lack of a direct bookmark always annoys me. Yet I never create the direct bookmark, either. 

Also, I did visit the Doxa forum once. So the post above isn't entirely accurate. 

I can't understand why a thread about a project watch from years ago is still sticky. 

I found myself really liking Lew & Huey's Sparky only after a complete d-bag millionaire I work with called my Riccardo "a Kickstarter watch" like it had come from some bubble gum machine. Same guy also pointed at my Halios Tropik one day, looked at another dude with twice as many millions as him and said, "He (me) calls himself a watch guy!" To which they laughed.

If you wear U-Boat watches we probably aren't going to see eye to eye on watches, see above. 

I spend an unhealthy amount of time scrolling through watchrecon.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Louis Naftali Yonathan said:


> And now I almost don't care about all of these and want a Tudor North Flag instead.


Good choice.

My related confession...
I came to the conclusion last year that I don't really like power reserves on dials (except for on the Nomos Metro).
I came to the conclusion recently that I don't like numerals on my watches and told myself I would only buy watches with stick (or other non-numeral) indices.

I am now trying to convince myself that the two conclusions above are wrong and that I do want the North Flag.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Peternincompoop1 said:


> Same here, only with Swedish Fish


I have a serious problem with Snyder's Buffalo Wing flavored Pretzel Bits. Take down a whole bag in one sitting.









Burns on the way out -_-

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

Not meant in a negative way, I'm probably just feeling a little embarrassed....
I don't like chrono complications. I want to, but don't. A couple of exceptions, simply for an aesthetic benefit (contrast of colours on the dial) but aside from that I really don't like them. Probably why a speedy has never really grabbed me. 


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaychung (Jun 29, 2014)

It's just me, but:
- I don't get bronze watches. Why would anyone buy a new watch that will look old in weeks?
- I don't care much about in house movements
- I know there are many date window haters, but I kind of like them
- Such an eye sore when I see Rolex pictures (or anything >3K) in the affordable WRUW posting


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

jaychung said:


> It's just me, but:
> - I don't get bronze watches. Why would anyone buy a new watch that will look old in weeks?
> - I don't care much about in house movements
> - I know there are many date window haters, but I kind of like them
> - Such an eye sore when I see Rolex pictures (or anything >3K) in the affordable WRUW posting


My WRUW pic today must drive you crayz, it breaks all four of your rules ;-)


----------



## krmarq2015 (Mar 23, 2015)

I only set the day/date on my watch when posting on WRUW. It is wrong at ALL other times.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Even more confessions...
> 
> 29) I have spent twice as much money on watches in the last 2 months than on the woman I am dating but she does not know that...yet (or will ever!)


Um, that's probably sound policy.


----------



## alfbacca (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm sure it's mentioned before but I couldn't care less about a see through case back - I'd rather have a deep engraved/imprinted case back.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

More confessions... I was assured catharsis is coming...

36) I like to mod cheap watches but nothing over $100 USD because I am uncomfortable with the idea that I am essentially making a one-off frankenwatch.

37) I synchronize my automatic mechanical watches to atomic time regularly yet I keep my much more accurate quartz movement watches set 2 minutes ahead to help with my punctuality.

38) I give all my watches nicknames that only a few people know of, if at all. I'm wearing my Seiko Grand Skillet today and probably the Tissot Short Stack tomorrow.

39) I don't like bombe/Speedy style lugs because I think they make a watch look too bulky on my delicate dandy wrist. Also, straight, clawed and teardrop style lugs remind me of the clawed-foot bathtubs and furniture in gross hotel rooms. (And because they usually weren’t meant for bracelet bands, I can never tilt the curved bracelet end to meet the curvature of the case while keeping the surface flush with that of the lug.)

40) I don't like the Seiko SARB033/35. There I said it.

Watch *****, release me from my sins!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I like dive watches. I like chronographs. A diver chronograph should be my perfect watch but I don't like them. I don't know why. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaychung (Jun 29, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> My WRUW pic today must drive you crayz, it breaks all four of your rules ;-)


Well, I think I was a little cranky this morning when I posted these stuff. Anyways, you get a pass because you masked the brand, and I can't pretend I don't enjoy seeing one of those beauties!


----------



## YungHorologist (Mar 1, 2016)

hwa said:


> Thanks to God that the screws aren't aligned. Otherwise, might have to buy it. As it is, cannot buy it.


yeah, I literally ripped the screws out of my Jaragar Hublot homage because it bothered me so much.


no-fi said:


> Wow. You guys have really cornered the wristphobic wristwatch market.


Sent wearing a watch that's probably cheaper than a tank of gas.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

cpl said:


> I like dive watches. I like chronographs. A diver chronograph should be my perfect watch but I don't like them. I don't know why.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah i do not like diver / chrono mashups either...like both separately but combined into one watch... nope no thanx.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

atarione said:


> cpl said:
> 
> 
> > I like dive watches. I like chronographs. A diver chronograph should be my perfect watch but I don't like them. I don't know why.
> ...


Is the purpose of a diving bezel to have a simple timing mechanism using the existing watch hand for timing the air tank supply and ascent? If so, having a chronograph complication would be redundant and, um, over-complicate things. Of course, I say this assuming everyone who wears a diver watch is an avid diver. And yes, I drink cocktails with my SARB065 on and always remember to curtsey when wearing my Junghans Max Bill.


----------



## YungHorologist (Mar 1, 2016)

cpl said:


> My first diver was the SKX007. I tried to pull the crown out and it wouldn't budge no matter how hard I pulled. I almost tried prying it out with a screwdriver. Then I figured out how to unscrew it...o|


Oh my god.

Sent wearing a watch that's probably cheaper than a tank of gas.


----------



## YungHorologist (Mar 1, 2016)

More confessions-

the Seiko monsters are ugly as hell.

I have 2 Invictas, and they are fine. 

those of you that have 50-100 or even a few hundred watches scare and confuse me.

having a full watch box, no more, no less, deeply satisfies me. 

I fear I will become one of those with 100+ watches.

Sent wearing a watch that's probably cheaper than a tank of gas.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

YungHorologist said:


> More confessions-
> 
> the Seiko monsters are ugly as hell.
> 
> ...


Having a full watch box would scare me. Accept that I can't buy any more watches or resign myself to the fact that my collection is going to double in size if I buy a new one.


----------



## YungHorologist (Mar 1, 2016)

Bradjhomes said:


> Having a full watch box would scare me. Accept that I can't buy any more watches or resign myself to the fact that my collection is going to double in size if I buy a new one.


haha! touche. I keep my few watches not in the "rotation" out of the box, on display around my dorm room... so I do cheat.

Sent wearing a watch that's probably cheaper than a tank of gas.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

YungHorologist said:


> haha! touche. I keep my few watches not in the "rotation" out of the box, on display around my dorm room... so I do cheat.
> 
> Sent wearing a watch that's probably cheaper than a tank of gas.


That makes is worse 
"A place for everything and everything in its place"


----------



## YungHorologist (Mar 1, 2016)

Bradjhomes said:


> That makes is worse
> "A place for everything and everything in its place"


yeah... I keep saying I'm going to resell them but I'm not so sure.

Sent wearing a watch that's probably cheaper than a tank of gas.


----------



## postscissors357 (Sep 6, 2012)

The fixed loop on my leather strap broke, and I'm apparently too cheap to replace the strap altogether. So I cut the loop off and have been wearing the strap with just the free loop. It's worked well, but I can't help but feel shameful, like I've broken an unspoken watch wearing rule..


----------



## YungHorologist (Mar 1, 2016)

atarione said:


> It is currently very difficult for me to browse WUS...because Fitz has decided to plant himself in front of my monitor and sit on my mouse cable and...... continuously swat my hand with his tail.
> 
> now some might just say "scoot cat"...and move him off the desk..but I don't have the heart to do it...Fitz does this pretty frequently he just likes to sit where you see on the desk and hang out... he does the same thing to my wife on her computer.
> 
> ...


LOVE FITZ

Sent wearing a watch that's probably cheaper than a tank of gas.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

postscissors357 said:


> The fixed loop on my leather strap broke, and I'm apparently too cheap to replace the strap altogether. So I cut the loop off and have been wearing the strap with just the free loop. It's worked well, but I can't help but feel shameful, like I've broken an unspoken watch wearing rule..


The free loop on a strap is the bane of my existence.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

My Sinn came with the original leather strap. It has only one keeper which is fraying and coming apart. I bought a cheap leather strap to use the keeper from that. But then that strap will be missing a keeper. Aarrgh!

So I wear it on mesh and it looks great.










* this thread is cathartic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't do this, but I wonder if some people go into the 'fashion and designer watches' forum just to see who's posting there so they can feel like their forum profile is, you know, superior to other people's forum profiles. Specifically superior to those forum profiles that, you know, talk about fashion and designer watches. But, like I said, I don't do that. Nope.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

postscissors357 said:


> The fixed loop on my leather strap broke, and I'm apparently too cheap to replace the strap altogether. So I cut the loop off and have been wearing the strap with just the free loop. It's worked well, but I can't help but feel shameful, like I've broken an unspoken watch wearing rule..


If you own a stapler, and play your cards right...you might have a ghetto solution.

Ask me how I know this.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Jtragic said:


> How should we refer to people who think Watches Is Special?


I prefer, and refer to them as, WOGs: Watch Obsessed Geeks.

The word 'savant' is excessive for most people who are "into" watches. 
Most just like to geek out about them. like teenagers do about rock stars, and their equipment, but without being able to even tune a guitar.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Only 11 1/2 hours early, I have just completed setting all of my watches to Daylight Savings Time (except my one radio controlled watch which will do it on its own.)

Which brings me to my next confession:

Upon completion, I enjoyed a moment watching all of my second hands moving in unison.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

this is how I choose what watch to wear.... I place a few watches on my desk then wait for Fitz to jump up and see which one he decides to rest his tail on ....it is a great system... as you see today it is SKX009 (well maybe you can't but it is the 009 under Fitz's tail).


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

When I change over to a different watch I apologise to the watch I was wearing yesterday and explain that it wasn't his fault and he will get another turn. 

Not sure why I shared that...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The free loop on a strap is the bane of my existence.


Confession - I like jargon. It makes me feel like I know more than other people (not on here, but in general life). That's why I hate the term 'free loop' but love the term 'floating keeper'.

I work in an industry which has its own set of jargon. Within that industry I work in a domain that has a whole different set of jargon. And I love it.


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

Confession:

I love the dial design and color of the Seiko Alpinist (green version). I really want it, but I could never buy it because the compass bezel would drive me crazy. I can't wear a watch that has a useless feature (for me of course, not judging others). Wish I could just get over it...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I have way too much free time on my hands.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I monitor 10-15 ebay auctions during a normal week just out of curiousity on how much an item will sell for.
Although I'll rarely bid cause too many watches already, I always cringe at folks who go in early and raise the price up way too fast for me to entertain the fantasy that I could actually bid the item myself. Killjoys.

Sent from my LG-V900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

If the BAP (bezel alignment police) were a real police force ..... I would most certainly sign up to be an officer of the BAP.


----------



## tareed59 (Mar 8, 2009)

It just proves that money doesn't change someone from being an idiot. It probably makes it worse!



CMFord said:


> I still get into this forum by going to the main forum page and doing a Find for affordable. I never venture into the other forums, so the lack of a direct bookmark always annoys me. Yet I never create the direct bookmark, either.
> 
> Also, I did visit the Doxa forum once. So the post above isn't entirely accurate.
> 
> ...


----------



## tareed59 (Mar 8, 2009)

Eat Ice cream after the pretzels so you have something to follow it out and soothe things... Come'on ice cream!



dsbe90 said:


> I have a serious problem with Snyder's Buffalo Wing flavored Pretzel Bits. Take down a whole bag in one sitting.
> 
> View attachment 7396442
> 
> ...


----------



## tareed59 (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm sure your watches appreciate your coming clean about it...



hairythomas said:


> When I change over to a different watch I apologise to the watch I was wearing yesterday and explain that it wasn't his fault and he will get another turn.
> 
> Not sure why I shared that...


----------



## tareed59 (Mar 8, 2009)

Whoa now! The subconscious implication of your statement has a highly judgmental tone to it... To the rest of us in the same boat



Tanjecterly said:


> I have way too much free time on my hands.


----------



## tareed59 (Mar 8, 2009)

You're not alone. I've done this for years and now and then nab some serious steals when others are asleep at the switch!



georgefl74 said:


> I monitor 10-15 ebay auctions during a normal week just out of curiousity on how much an item will sell for.
> Although I'll rarely bid cause too many watches already, I always cringe at folks who go in early and raise the price up way too fast for me to entertain the fantasy that I could actually bid the item myself. Killjoys.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

tareed59 said:


> Tranjecterly said:
> 
> 
> > I have way too much free time on my hands.
> ...


My time might be free but what is telling me the time certainly was not.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

I've been putting watches in shopping carts, logging on to my account,but not pulling the trigger. I may be coming down with something.


----------



## TKnova (Nov 7, 2013)

I really like single hand watches.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

I confess that after reading here about the bezel on the Alpinist, I had to Google it and see how it worked. Now I want one...

1 While keeping the dial level, point the hour hand in the direction of the sun. 
2 Set "S (South)" on the rotating *compass bezel (ring) to the middle point of the arc between the 12 o'clock marker and the time scale indicated by the hour hand.

*


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I monitor 10-15 ebay auctions during a normal week just out of curiousity on how much an item will sell for.
> Although I'll rarely bid cause too many watches already, I always cringe at folks who go in early and raise the price up way too fast for me to entertain the fantasy that I could actually bid the item myself. Killjoys.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V900 using Tapatalk 2


Only 10-15???


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> I've been putting watches in shopping carts, logging on to my account,but not pulling the trigger. I may be coming down with something.


We probably should not have shared that soda pop that one time because I have the same thing. I do that on Amazon with the naïve hope of triggering something in their pricing algorithm for items sold and shipped by Amazon. Once in a while, I will put everything on my wish list my shopping cart and leave it there for a few days then take them out of my cart when I get an email from them saying I left something in my cart. I thought it worked when I finally purchased my Tissot Short Stack but it was more likely the price drop was in response to the concurrent Tissot sale at Jomashop.


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

To get to the affordable forum, all I have to type into the Chrome search/URL bar is "f".

The very first hit, of course, is F71. Facebook doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> We probably should not have shared that soda pop that one time because I have the same thing. I do that on Amazon with the naïve hope of triggering something in their pricing algorithm for items sold and shipped by Amazon. Once in a while, I will put everything on my wish list my shopping cart and leave it there for a few days then take them out of my cart when I get an email from them saying I left something in my cart. I thought it worked when I finally purchased my Tissot Short Stack but it was more likely the price drop was in response to the concurrent Tissot sale at Jomashop.


I abandoned the wish list long ago. I keep everything I'm interested in in my shopping cart "saved for later" and check regularly for the price change notifications. (Some day I'll confess how often I check.) My cart is always full of low cost items that I don't need right away so I can add them as necessary to make the free shipping threshold.


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

I just set all of my quartz and running automatics forward for tomorrow's time change. It was far too enjoyable.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

I frequently pick my nose and wipe it on my kid's pants. If anyone notices I blame it on him.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

It just took me an hour to change a strap.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Barry S said:


> I abandoned the wish list long ago. I keep everything I'm interested in in my shopping cart "saved for later" and check regularly for the price change notifications. (Some day I'll confess how often I check.) My cart is always full of low cost items that I don't need right away so I can add them as necessary to make the free shipping threshold.


I should start doing that because the algorithm might weigh it as a greater intention to purchase yet somehow cost prohibitive. I enjoy over-thinking this as if I had any control over my addiction.


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

dsbe90 said:


> I have a serious problem with Snyder's Buffalo Wing flavored Pretzel Bits. Take down a whole bag in one sitting.
> 
> View attachment 7396442
> 
> ...


I experienced these for the first time the other day. There is something so wrong and unnatural about the flavouring but they are incredibly addictive. I managed half a pack before having to restrain myself and save the rest!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Ten-Ten said:


> It just took me an hour to change a strap.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Ten-Ten said:


> It just took me an hour to change a strap.


It is for this reason that I don't change straps. Well, only NATOs. Me plus strap changing tool = unnecessary sweating, scratched watch, very bad language, and occasionally some bloodshed.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

I have ordered the same watch from Amazon three times in the last week. The first two times I cancelled it before it had been dispatched. So far, the third order has not been cancelled.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Well then, I confess I have no interest at all in seeing anyone's family pictures, even of close friends, and I cringe and get super awkward when they insist on showing them in a real life, private setting. (I'd rather see the watches!) :-/



Sevenmack said:


> I definitely have more pictures of my wife and son than of my watches. Because I love them -- and they love taking photos. Also, I offload so many of my watch photos, so I don't have to embarrass myself in front of friends and clients when they want to see photos of the family.





justadad said:


> Sometimes I meet up with old friends and I'm sure they'd love to see pics of my kids but it's just too embarrassing to scroll through 347 watch pics to get to the pic of their recital LAST WEEK! So I just don't.
> 
> Also. I can't be bothered to move those kid pics into a separate folder! So I haven't.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Well, since it's Sunday...

41) I have only been a forum member for six weeks as of this post yet I act like a big shot whenever there is a conversation about watches here or in the outside world. I think I've learned quite a bit here in those six weeks, though, so thanks!

42) I check the usual gray market sellers at least once a day for flash sales and I check the "Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here!" thread at least five times a day in case I missed something.

43) I think Graf Zeppelin and Junkers watches essentially fashion brands dressed-up with borrowed names, using Swiss and Japanese movements, no real history and meant to appeal to war fetishists. I still want one.

44) For me, resizing a bracelet is a 2-day process of trial and error.

45) I confess I have no problem with the Swatch Group. There are worse evil empires out there. After reading the piece on ETA on aBlogToWatch (A Brief History Of ETA: THE Swiss Watch Movement Maker | aBlogtoWatch) and a Wikipedia deep dive, I have come to trust that the decision to limit the sale of ETA movements to brands not under their umbrella will ultimately be beneficial to the industry.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

I want drilled lugs on everything. Even vintage 34-ish mm dress watches that's 8mm thick, drilled lugs makes it better. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

Since discovering my watch addiction I now look forward to the EST/EDT time changes......That 30 minutes this morning setting them all was very satisfying......


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

due to various reasons I haven't set any of my watches for DST yet...


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

atarione said:


> due to various reasons I haven't set any of my watches for DST yet...


I thought Fitz would do it for you.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

tareed59 said:


> Eat Ice cream after the pretzels so you have something to follow it out and soothe things... Come'on ice cream!


That's a serious mess. Definitely gonna try it. Tomorrow probably. Lolololol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

I like my cheap watches better then my expensive pieces.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I might be browsing on my phone and when I want to know the time I look at my wrist. Some habits die hard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

cpl said:


> I might be browsing on my phone and when I want to know the time I look at my wrist. Some habits die hard.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I catch myself looking at a clock/PC/phone etc. for the time I get a little annoyed with myself and then re-check it on my watch.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I've been a member of WUS for 4 years (it feels like longer though) but I've only just in the past few days used the 'Ignore' function. I got tired of reading one person obsessively making exactly the same pointless comment ad nauseum in every. single. bloody. thread about a certain subject. It's a pity I had to use the Ignore button on anybody here, but I realise that I should have blocked them ages ago. Still, no more reading posts about 'lipstick', 'delusions', and 'knock offs' for me, life's too short to bother with some people's views.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I often have a strong desire to acquire every model in a series, even if I don't necessarily like every single one of them.
Something about completing the set. Especially if they are "affordable."

I've been feeling that way for a few months about a certain ORIENT chronograph series: Neo70's.
I have two now, but I'm feeling this satanic compulsion get the remaining 3. 
Yes, satanic, I tell you!!!!!!!
Where does it come from???

Maybe I should get that extra hole in my head instead.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> I often have a strong desire to acquire every model in a series, even if I don't necessarily like every single one of them.
> Something about completing the set. Especially if they are "affordable."
> 
> I've been feeling that way for a few months about a certain ORIENT chronograph series: Neo70's.
> ...


Pics dude, pics.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> I often have a strong desire to acquire every model in a series, even if I don't necessarily like every single one of them.
> Something about completing the set. Especially if they are "affordable."
> 
> I've been feeling that way for a few months about a certain ORIENT chronograph series: Neo70's.
> ...


I think the habit of collecting each different colour of a model of watch is one of the oddest aspects of the hobby. Having an SKX007 and an SKX009 is completely fine though....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

PYLTN said:


> I think the habit of collecting each different colour of a model of watch is one of the oddest aspects of the hobby. Having an SKX007 and an SKX009 is completely fine though....


In that case you defiantly *don't* want to check out this thread... 

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2998802


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> In that case you defiantly *don't* want to check out this thread...
> 
> Christopher Ward watch box- almost full already!


I confess after reading that I wanted a Donald Duck watch...


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Bros:
My fessup is my impression that it's a slippery slope
between a watch being an "Homage" and a "Replica".
"But never the twin shall meet" (according to that poet guy).

I never gravitate to either intentionally. The way I roll.

Sorry cheepie Asian watch producers. Thanx but no thanx.

X traindriver Art


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I grab an auto every morning, usually something I haven't worn in a few days. I rarely set it before putting it on, and sometimes forget to set it for a couple of hours, until i look at it and think, thats not right!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> In that case you defiantly *don't* want to check out this thread...
> 
> Christopher Ward watch box- almost full already!


Good. Grief. I have no other words.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The idea that some of you don't set the date on the watch you're wearing is like nails on a blackboard to me.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

I have been into the Patek Phillip boutique and I tried on a number of watches and to be honest I was not impressed at all!!! I know they are the pinnacle of watch making art but they do nothing for me. The Caltrava just seemed fairly lightweight and the dial and movement looked nothing special. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Omegafanboy said:


> I have been into the Patek Phillip boutique and I tried on a number of watches and to be honest I was not impressed at all!!! I know they are the pinnacle of watch making art but they do nothing for me. The Caltrava just seemed fairly lightweight and the dial and movement looked nothing special.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Saved yourself a fortune then.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> In that case you defiantly *don't* want to check out this thread...


Thou shalt not type "defiantly" instead of definitely. I confess getting shivers all over when seeing that.



arogle1stus said:


> Bros:
> My fessup is my impression that it's a slippery slope
> between a watch being an "Homage" and a "Replica".
> "But never the twin shall meet" (according to that poet guy).
> ...


cool story bro


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

MrCairo said:


> Thou shalt not type "defiantly" instead of definitely. I confess getting shivers all over when seeing that.
> 
> cool story bro


Auto-correction failure I'm afraid to say. It's annoying when you think you've typed (or rather Swyped) a certain word and then go back and look at your post only to realise that it's full of words that shouldn't actually be there in place of the ones that you did wasn't but didn't notice at the time.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> Auto-correction failure I'm afraid to say. It's annoying when you think you've typed (or rather Swyped) a certain word and then go back and look at your post only to realise that it's full of words that shouldn't actually be there in place of the ones that you did wasn't but didn't notice at the time.


My mistake for assuming. It's a common mistake, so I assumed.  No offense meant


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

1. I didn't wear a wristwatch between 1999 (starting using my mobile phone instead) and 2014 (grabbed an LG G Watch)
2. Got back into *real* watches after searching for face designs for my Huawei Smart Watch (Dec 2015)
3. Have since picked up 37 affordables and love them all
4. Made a plush watch compartment in my car to store watches I wear driving home but haven't quite yet introduced to my wife 
5. My 7 yo son saw my collection at the office, was mesmerized by the quad winder, and his since started his own collection (watch box and 3 watches so far)


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

I have just spent the last two and a half hours walking around Geneva looking at watches and trying some on and I realised that nothing really looked any good to me.





































I am not sure if I have just overdosed on luxury watches or if I am falling out of love with them!!! They all seemed so intricate and overly fussy, and there were so many designs which all looked the same, I just started feel a bit meh!

Is there something wrong with me? The only two watches that I tried on that appealed to me were a Rolex Explorer and a Victorianox Airboss.

I think I must be coming down with something.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

BalooSD said:


> 1. I didn't wear a wristwatch between 1999 (starting using my mobile phone instead) and 2014 (grabbed an LG G Watch)
> 2. Got back into *real* watches after searching for face designs for my Huawei Smart Watch (Dec 2015)
> 3. Have since picked up 37 affordables and love them all
> 4. Made a plush watch compartment in my car to store watches I wear driving home but haven't quite yet introduced to my wife
> 5. My 7 yo son saw my collection at the office, was mesmerized by the quad winder, and his since started his own collection (watch box and 3 watches so far)


You've picked up 37 affordable watches in the space of less than 4 months? Wow, that would be a very intense buying blitz!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Omegafanboy said:


> I have just spent the last two and a half hours walking around Geneva looking at watches and trying some on and I realised that nothing really looked any good to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe it's the price, I'm sure if they had been affordables you'd have considered snapping something up but the cost of those high end watches is just so crazy that it's all you can see, the actual watch gets a little lost behind its price tag because it's out of our reach. I can look at some watches and get excited about them because maybe I picture myself owning it one day but with those high end pieces because there is no chance of owning them there isn't much to get excited about.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The idea that some of you don't set the date on the watch you're wearing is like nails on a blackboard to me.


This is what I am wearing right now:








Sorry...


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Iliyan said:


> This is what I am wearing right now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And to make it worse, it's a quarter after 4...


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> You've picked up 37 affordable watches in the space of less than 4 months? Wow, that would be a very intense buying blitz!


I think that was making up for lost time.  I am slowing down to a sane pace now, I hope...


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

dmjonez said:


> And to make it worse, it's a quarter after 4...


And it's a diver on a leather strap. I'm happy that this is a safe environment to show this abomination.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The idea that some of you don't set the date on the watch you're wearing is like nails on a blackboard to me.


Yes, that really messes with my OCD, just as much as misaligned bezels. That's also why non-hacking second hands drive me crazy. I can accept the relative inaccuracies of automatic movements but at the moment I'm setting it, it needs to be spot on. And I simply can't look at a watch if the second hand is at 12 and the minute hand is between minutes!

Which brings me to another confession:

When setting a watch, if the minute hand moves ever so slightly when I push in the crown, I wait for the second hand to come around again and keep trying until I get it right.

The real confession is, I can't understand why anyone who wears a watch wouldn't do the same!!


----------



## YungHorologist (Mar 1, 2016)

Barry S said:


> Yes, that really messes with my OCD, just as much as misaligned bezels. That's also why non-hacking second hands drive me crazy. I can accept the relative inaccuracies of automatic movements but at the moment I'm setting it, it needs to be spot on. And I simply can't look at a watch if the second hand is at 12 and the minute hand is between minutes!
> 
> Which brings me to another confession:
> 
> ...


I do the same. no point in having markers if you don't! might as well be wearing a movado!

Sent wearing a watch that's probably cheaper than a tank of gas.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

I got a dive watch a couple weeks ago and I just learned how to use the dive bezel a few days ago by reading an article on gear patrol. Now I put on a dive watch every time I'm grilling lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obscurax (Jul 5, 2012)

Is it wrong to love my watches more than my girlfriend?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

No. But it's wrong to string her along if she doesn't know that she's worth less to you than an "affordable" watch.



Obscurax said:


> Is it wrong to love my watches more than my girlfriend?


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

1 - I've had three watches ordered at very different times all arrive on the same day, and rushed home to get to them before the wife saw them, and made sure the cheap quartz was left visible while hiding the others, in case a decoy was needed. (Thank you UPS notify!)

2 - I Keep some of my collection in a locked drawer at work, so the wife doesn't see them.

3 - I've bought similar looking watches so the wife can't tell them apart. I think all flieger's look alike to her... or she's too nice to mention she's noticed.

4 - High accuracy quartz is an expensive and addictive disease. Does anyone really need three VHP's all regulated to <2spy???

5 - I don't care what strap a watch comes on, as it is invariably too small form my giant monkey wrists and will soon be replaced with an XL or NATO if I can't find a deployant that is comfortable.

6 - I like leather NATOs. I prefer leather to armhair mowing bracelets, and my wrists (see #5) actually fit in NATOs, with no extra strap to tuck.

7 - I have a hard time reading analog watches accurately. But I want to learn.


this is anonymous, right...??? :-s


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Oh, one more...

8 - I once jokingly described a watch as my "first new one this week", then realized I also could have said that about different watches for the previous two weeks, as well as the following week!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

trf2271 said:


> I got a dive watch a couple weeks ago and I just learned how to use the dive bezel a few days ago by reading an article on gear patrol. Now I put on a dive watch every time I'm grilling lol.


When I was younger I had practically nothing but dive watches (I have none now). I didn't dive but I did swim a lot -- always with a watch on.

The bezel? Never used for anything but parking meters.

When it comes to grilling, this Citizen Sailhawk has become my official grilling watch. The "yacht racing" countdown timer has audible alerts every ten seconds in the final minute. I keep mine set at two minutes (sear, flip, sear, flip).


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

I love dive watches but find screw down crowns a pain in the arse.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

PYLTN said:


> I love dive watches but find screw down crowns a pain in the arse.


I agree. I wish they would make more watches with 100m WR and no screw-down crown but still the same dive style aesthetic, and thinner.


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

I consider my Fitbit a watch because it tells time.









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## justaworm (Dec 13, 2014)

Sometimes when I'm cuddling/hugging with my wife, I'm actually looking at the watch on my wrist.

She has no idea obviously...


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a strong dislike for affordable Seiko watches. So much so that it has changed my outlook on their higher end offerings as well. In the sub $250 range, I think that Citizen is a better product. And I'd rather buy an Invicta than any Seiko under $125.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

djkay said:


> I consider my Fitbit a watch because it tells time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I won't buy, wear, use, eat, or drink any product with the word "fit" in it.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I always chew/tear my fingernails down to nothing, so watch crowns that require you to really dig in and under to pull them out to stop the hacking seconds drive me nuts. 


"...57 ... 58 ... 59 ... DAMMIT!"


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Barry S said:


> I won't buy, wear, use, eat, or drink any product with the word "fit" in it.


I said the same thing until I was diagnosed with high blood pressure and pre-diabetes. I'm working on changing my life so I can be there for my son as he gets older.

I can't help it if the filter between my brain and mouth gets jammed sometimes.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I always chew/tear my fingernails down to nothing, so watch crowns that require you to really dig in and under to pull them out to stop the hacking seconds drive me nuts.
> 
> "...57 ... 58 ... 59 ... DAMMIT!"


Hahaha. So, I am not alone.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

PYLTN said:


> I love dive watches but find screw down crowns a pain in the arse.


Maybe try using your hand instead to screw them in. You can probably get some cream for that you know, that's got to chafe...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm in the process of flipping my Seiko SKX007. Go ahead and judge me.

When that happens, I will own no Seikos.* Go ahead and judge me again.












*I expect that to be a temporary affliction, as the SARB035 and SARG013 won't leave me alone.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm in the process of flipping my Seiko SKX007. Go ahead and judge me.
> 
> When that happens, I will own no Seikos.* Go ahead and judge me again.
> 
> *I expect that to be a temporary affliction, as the SARB035 and SARG013 won't leave me alone.


Clearly mistakes are being made here.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> I said the same thing until I was diagnosed with high blood pressure and pre-diabetes. I'm working on changing my life so I can be there for my son as he gets older.


Good choice. Pure luck that it hasn't caught up with me.

Best of health to you.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I always chew/tear my fingernails down to nothing, so watch crowns that require you to really dig in and under to pull them out to stop the hacking seconds drive me nuts.
> 
> "...57 ... 58 ... 59 ... DAMMIT!"





Oilers Fan said:


> Hahaha. So, I am not alone.


Lol! I'll bet there are enough of us for a whole new forum!!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I completely missed the big watch thing until I got into watches and read about on WUS 2 yrs ago. Shows you how much non-enthusiasts take notice of watches.


----------



## Imp558 (Mar 5, 2016)

1)

2) I started to write #1 about how I really feel about expensive HUGE watches and deleted it because I am still very new here and would prefer not to have anybody hate me quite this early in the game.

3) I have a strange hangup about wearing a gold watch during the day and something other than a gold watch at night unless it's attending a hockey game or something similar, not just by me but by other people as well. -Probably should delete #3 too...

4) I have a fear that one day I may be capable of causing harm to a gold recycler.


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

djkay said:


> I consider my Fitbit a watch because it tells time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












1) Bought a fitbit flex specifically because it doesn't tell time to avoid the potential of wearing it instead of a watch.

2) If I had one that told time I would consider it a watch.

3) A fitbit watch would be in the top 60th percentile of the most expensive watches I own.

4) After lurking around these parts for a couple of months and active for a few days, I'm feeling the urge to purge 50% of the collection to upgrade.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## YungHorologist (Mar 1, 2016)

Forgive me father, for I have sinned. 

it has been 3 days since my last F71 confession.

I confess: I sometimes don't look at my bank statement for weeks on end after watch purchases, because I know it will hurt. this is especially relevant this week.

so what'll it be?

Sent wearing a watch that's probably cheaper than a tank of gas.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I feel that the Invicta 8926 is the best bang for the buck. I have never owned an 8926 I didn't modify.

I like all watches cheap and expensive.

I don't understand watch snobbery.

I like to look at my watches in the bathroom. If I have to go I will bring two or three watches with me.

I don't look at the news when I get up in the morning I check out the BSHT here on WUS

I change my watch 3 to four times per day

My wife thinks all 50 of my watches look alike.

I don't have to hide my watch purchases from my wife but I still feel guilty when I buy another watch

The bathroom pic...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I just showered with my Sea Dweller. It's the first time in the 1.5 yrs that I've had it that it's been in water :roll:.

This weekend I plan to swim with it.

Baby steps.


----------



## Brians89 (Oct 20, 2014)

On my first automatic watch (a cheap Citizen), I changed the date between 12 and 2 by accident more than a few times...


----------



## Obscurax (Jul 5, 2012)

hwa said:


> No. But it's wrong to string her along if she doesn't know that she's worth less to you than an "affordable" watch.


I lied, I love her more than anything, she fully supports my watch fetish.


----------



## 2JHead (Aug 11, 2014)

I have a secret wish that unknown people observe my $10k watch and realise that this guy is in fact casually wearing a watch that costs more than a perfectly fine car


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

I love the kontiki and I want one (eventually) but I resisted the two most recent feeding (buying) frenzies. No clue why.


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

It drives me crazy when a sale thread is started and the brand of the watch is spelled wrong. It is right in front of you so why is the spelling wrong. 
I understand we all make mistakes but at least spell the name right. 
I guess my OCD gets the best of me sometimes. 
Moving on now.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

On the very rare occasions I wear a quartz these days, it feels disappointing that my body movements aren't charging the watch up in any way, as they do with an automatic. And no, I don't want a kinetic watch.

At first I thought the practise of keeping a spreadsheet to record what watch I wear each day was pretty peculiar. I now keep mine up to date every day. Sometimes I double check it to make sure I've updated it for the day in question.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

2JHead said:


> I have a secret wish that unknown people observe my $10k watch and realise that this guy is in fact casually wearing a watch that costs more than a perfectly fine car


My dad gave me a Luminor for graduation (he's a bit of a fan) and I had a secret dread of your very same wish! I would have preferred he pay off my student loans!! Sold the PAM a year (or was it two?) ago to bankroll some pricey home repairs to my family's 170ish year old farm house!

I don't regret it!


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

OK, some confessions too.
• I'd have over 1500 posts by now if I actually clicked Post to every Reply I've started. After I read it over I generally decide it's not worth it.
• I really dislike anyone who offers unsolicited negative comments about another members watch, choice, preference, etc. I don't think I've ever had a negative thing to say about someone's anything.
• I've been guilty of posting my Black Bay in the WRUW threads even though it's not technically affordable. And I don't feel bad about it. I have stopped posting it though.
• I really only post in the BSH thread as I find the judgment level in many other threads appalling.
• Although I could probably benefit from their expertise I would NEVER as a question in the watchmaking thread. Many of them are WAY more judgmental than anyone in F71.
• I prefer justadad's old avatar because he looked more mysterious.
• I find the Invicta-hatred in F71 amusing considering if you go back to the very first posts in the forum it seems this was the Invicta forum. I also think derailing every discussion about Invicta because you don't like their MSRP pricing model is ridiculous.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Jtragic said:


> OK, some confessions too.
> 
> • I really dislike anyone who offers unsolicited negative comments about another members watch, choice, preference, etc. I don't think I've ever had a negative thing to say about someone's anything.


I think that deserves an "I agree" and a "Thank You"


----------



## justaworm (Dec 13, 2014)

Whenever I'm in a meeting, half of the time I'm playing with the bezel on my watch. Trying to click it as slowly as I can so no one catches the sound of the clicks.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

justaworm said:


> Whenever I'm in a meeting, half of the time I'm playing with the bezel on my watch. Trying to click it as slowly as I can so no one catches the sound of the clicks.


they can hear it....


----------



## justaworm (Dec 13, 2014)

I hide every click with a loud scream. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Still more confessions...

46) Watches more than about $2000 USD do not interest me and I do not foresee a day when that will change.

47) I frequently try to start conversations about watches with friends and family in hopes of sparking a shared interest only to be met with indifference at best.

48) I confess I am unfamiliar with more than half the brands discussed in these forums but that probably has unforeseen benefits.

49) I enjoy modding sub-$100 USD watches and tell myself it is more affordable than buying affordables in the $100-$500 range. In truth, I end up spending twice the cost of the core watch when the mod is complete and I usually buy another watch to mod or something fancier as I wait for parts to arrive.

50) I did not think I would have fifty things to confess yet here we are.


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

I will skip sales post that have" I have xxx watch for sale and I am asking $xxx net to me. Buyer pays 4% paypal fees plus actual shipping cost"
Just add the total and put it as your price. I would rather just see a price and know that is it. 
I don't know why that bugs me but it does.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Omegafanboy said:


> I have been into the Patek Phillip boutique and I tried on a number of watches and to be honest I was not impressed at all!!! I know they are the pinnacle of watch making art but they do nothing for me. The Caltrava just seemed fairly lightweight and the dial and movement looked nothing special.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in Geneva airport right now and the only watches I really like are a couple of Seamasters, not even the more expensive ones. Checked out every single vendor in the city, the more expensive it got the least it interested me. Only a couple of Breguet divers looked good.

Plus pics for anyone interested (prices in swiss francs, deduct a 5% tax and possibly a small additional % if you hassle)


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> • I prefer justadad's old avatar because he looked more mysterious.


Confession time again!

As it turns out I do actually care what some people think!! Is that better Tragic? Brooding Justa is back baby!!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

justadad said:


> Brooding Justa is back baby!!


I get Justadad confused with Jeepdad...


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Sometimes I'll take pictures of a watch and, when I'm done, look at the time in the first photo only to realize I had spent far more time taking pictures of a watch than I thought I had.


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

I miss the 60's, when everyone's watch or clock had a slightly different time. 

No one ever really knew exactly what time it was. 

Close enough was close enough.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I get Justadad confused with Jeepdad...


Yeah, until you look at our wrists!!! His collection is, well, enviable seems to be the word I'd use.

Yep. Definitely enviable!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

justadad said:


> Yeah, until you look at our wrists!!! His collection is, well, enviable seems to be the word I'd use.
> 
> Yep. Definitely enviable!


I'm envious but I am just looking at your wrist, I swear-no eye contact. NO EYE CONTACT!


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

justadad said:


> Confession time again!
> 
> As it turns out I do actually care what some people think!! Is that better Tragic? Brooding Justa is back baby!!


Everytime I see your avatar all I can think of is this:


----------



## watchinator (Jul 11, 2014)

rwe416 said:


> I will skip sales post that have" I have xxx watch for sale and I am asking $xxx net to me. Buyer pays 4% paypal fees plus actual shipping cost"
> Just add the total and put it as your price. I would rather just see a price and know that is it.
> I don't know why that bugs me but it does.


Those guys must work in the cellular service industry. Surcharges, activation fees, service fees, I don't know how many names they've come up with for "an extra fee, just 'cause".


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

justadad said:


> Yeah, until you look at our wrists!!! His collection is, well, enviable seems to be the word I'd use.
> 
> Yep. Definitely enviable!


Me too. 
But I find Jeepdad's *wrist* to be enviable also. The fine, downy yet manly arm hair, etc. :-!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

*CONFESSION:* I usually choose the watch I wear for any given day the night before. I will give it 20 winds and synchronize it with atomic time. If the chosen watch had stopped in the watch box, I stay up until after midnight to set the date. I will also do the same for the backup watch that day and load it into my single-watch travel case along with a microfiber cleaning cloth. This effort and attention to detail has yet to be noticed.

(I am no longer numbering my confessions...but this would be #51.)


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

Iliyan said:


> This is what I am wearing right now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can forgive the date (just) but the bezel... the bezel... MY EYES!


----------



## Brickbats and Adiabats (Sep 15, 2015)

My brother and I disdained a $600 graphics card as too expensive (we're both regular PC gamers) and then went on to agree that a $2000 bauble was a good value. This seems to happen a lot, inexplicably.

I wear a higher-end Fitbit on my wrist in addition to my watch, with the Fitbit usually upside-down and higher up on my wrist. On casual Fridays some of my coworkers rib me about this. However, I actually consider it an even more shocking revelation that I sometimes stagger out of bed on weekends and don't put any one of my watches on for hours. _At all_.

I have no idea how to take a photo of a watch. On top of that my hands are shaky and I only have phone/point-and-shoot cameras. My photographs always end up looking like blurry, washed out pictures that have gone through the Instagram filter. On a slightly related note, for a while I became averse to taking wrist shots because I was somehow bothered by how hairy my wrists look up close... as if that hasn't been the case ever since, you know, puberty.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Brickbats and Adiabats said:


> My brother and I disdained a $600 graphics card as too expensive (we're both regular PC gamers) and then went on to agree that a $2000 bauble was a good value. This seems to happen a lot, inexplicably.


My phone is 3 years old and held together by 4 different kinds of clear plastic tape. I think about replacing it every few days but that thought is interrupted by the siren call of another watch or aftermarket part I'd rather have.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I must confess ... personally I'd rather have a phone not held together by tape than 1 more watch probably.. unless that watch was a Seiko tuna.. then maybe I'd have the phone held together by tape awhile I guess.

I also confess I made sure no cars were waiting behind me at the automatic car-wash today before taking this shot ..as I would have felt quite silly if anyone had seen me taking the steering wheel shot


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I forgot to wear green today, so I wore a watch with a green strap at the last second


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Brickbats and Adiabats said:


> I have no idea how to take a photo of a watch. On top of that my hands are shaky and I only have phone/point-and-shoot cameras. My photographs always end up looking like blurry, washed out pictures that have gone through the Instagram filter. On a slightly related note, for a while I became averse to taking wrist shots because I was somehow bothered by how hairy my wrists look up close... as if that hasn't been the case ever since, you know, puberty.


Ummmm....we could be related.


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

I have bought a watch solely because I though it would get noticed and I would get complements on it. When I ultimately got a complement on the watch, I was embarrassed and didn't know how to react or what to say. 

Even after that horrible experience, I did it again with another watch, and I probably will do it again.


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> When I ultimately got a complement on the watch, I was embarrassed and didn't know how to react or what to say.


A really gorgeous coworker of mine once complimented me on a watch in a staff meeting. I was so caught off guard I stammered like an idiot and could barely say thank you. o|


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

I actually like open heart designs and own one (Orient Star Open heart) 

Always kind of felt like, besides looking cool, they are excellent educational tools for introducing someone to the world of non-quartz watches. It seems not many people know they are still being made - I mean, why would they be?


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

It's amusing how "OCD" is used and abused on this forum -- it's inherent to humans to prefer at least some degree of symmetry, and WIS tend to develop appreciation and understanding of design as their WISdom evolves, so cut it out. You do not have OCD.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> It's amusing how "OCD" is used and abused on this forum -- it's inherent to humans to prefer at least some degree of symmetry, and WIS tend to develop appreciation and understanding of design as their WISdom evolves, so cut it out. You do not have OCD.


We need a phrase - WCD?


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

PYLTN said:


> We need a phrase - WCD?


CDO. The letters need to be in alphabetical order. Eye twitch...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> It's amusing how "OCD" is used and abused on this forum -- it's inherent to humans to prefer at least some degree of symmetry, and WIS tend to develop appreciation and understanding of design as their WISdom evolves, so cut it out. You do not have OCD.


your need to correct our use of OCD suggests both obsession and compulsion.

Couldn't leave it alone, could you?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> Everytime I see your avatar all I can think of is this:
> 
> View attachment 7471490


That's what I thought it was, too, until I realized it was a real photo of him.


----------



## abax_312 (Dec 21, 2013)

jisham said:


> That's what I thought it was, too, until I realized it was a real photo of him.


So that's why he changes his straps with a crowbar instead of a spring bar tool...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

After sitting, for a while, I shake my wrist to wind up the automatic a little then realize I am wearing a quartz or eco drive. 
Not a big deal except I catch myself doing it all the time. My wife has even laughed and noticed that I do it A LOT. 
New house rule:from now on only autos will be allowed while lounging around the house.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I have come to realize that, while I like and want about 9-12 watches and am making steady progress in getting 5, my ideal collection size is about 3-4 watches. I have a hard time struggling between my likes and wants and the knowledge that I need to make time to actually, you know, use a watch. I don't understand people who have entire suitcases full of watches. 

I am admittedly OCD and have gone on a Tudor watch spree. I have two submariners (one incoming today) and have been mulling over the Tudor Black Bay blue, but I have to give myself (and my wallet) some pause and rethink things through. I don't want to give up my submariners but I also want the Black Bay. The two desires may not be compatible. 

#firstworldproblems


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> I am admittedly OCD


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I like bikinis & yoga pants, but I don't like Athleta ads on WUS forums.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> I have come to realize that, while I like and want about 9-12 watches and am making steady progress in getting 5, my ideal collection size is about 3-4 watches. I have a hard time struggling between my likes and wants and the knowledge that I need to make time to actually, you know, use a watch. I don't understand people who have entire suitcases full of watches.
> 
> I am admittedly OCD and have gone on a Tudor watch spree. I have two submariners (one incoming today) and have been mulling over the Tudor Black Bay blue, but I have to give myself (and my wallet) some pause and rethink things through. I don't want to give up my submariners but I also want the Black Bay. The two desires may not be compatible.
> 
> #firstworldproblems


I also don't get people who have more than two watchboxes full of watches.
The six watches you have in your grails/desires list are all in mine too - and I've had four of them.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

cayabo said:


> I like bikinis & yoga pants, but I don't like Athleta ads on WUS forums.


You know those are targeted ads based on your browsing habits, right?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> You know those are targeted ads based on your browsing habits, right?


I'm not sure, I keep getting adverts for dating sites and the like and I've definitely not browsed those. Maybe the advertisers think they know the average WIS.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> I'm not sure, I keep getting adverts for dating sites and the like and I've definitely not browsed those. Maybe the advertisers think they know the average WIS.


Well, it's more than just that, but that's certainly part of it.
On YouTube, sites across the web and mobile appsYou may see ads in a variety of formats (text, image, video) on YouTube as well as on sites and apps that partner with Google, also known as the Google Display Network. The ads you see may be based on the content of the site you're viewing and your recent geographic location, amongst other factors. Depending on the settings you've chosen, here are some factors that also determine which ads you may see:


The types of website you visit and the mobile apps you have on your device
The DoubleClick cookie on your browser and your Ads Settings
Websites and apps you've visited that belong to businesses that advertise with Google
Your activity on another device, if you previously signed in to your Google account on another device
Previous interactions with Google sites, apps, ads or advertising services
Your Google profile, including YouTube
ExampleYou enjoy visiting websites and blogs about gardening. You may see ads related to this interest on gardening and non-gardening sites as you browse the web.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Bradjhomes said:


> You know those are targeted ads based on your browsing habits, right?


doh - my confession is now complete.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Bradjhomes said:


> Well, it's more than just that, but that's certainly part of it.
> *On YouTube, sites across the web and mobile apps*
> 
> You may see ads in a variety of formats (text, image, video) on YouTube as well as on sites and apps that partner with Google, also known as the Google Display Network. The ads you see may be based on the content of the site you're viewing and your recent geographic location, amongst other factors. Depending on the settings you've chosen, here are some factors that also determine which ads you may see:
> ...


It's not just browsing per se. I started getting commercials for the Black Bay (when have you ever seen one of those) while watching Hulu programs, shortly after researching the watch online.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

MrCairo said:


> It's amusing how "OCD" is used and abused on this forum -- it's inherent to humans to prefer at least some degree of symmetry, and WIS tend to develop appreciation and understanding of design as their WISdom evolves, so cut it out. You do not have OCD.


I have diagnosed OCD (I'm not going to say with what) but with watches, it is definitely a neurosis. I think for it to be OCD according to the DSM, the obsession and compulsion needs to be debilitating and not giving in to the compulsion would adversely affect one's ability to perform other tasks. So if one has to wipe down the crystals of all the watches in a collection before leaving the house and forgetting to do so would lead to debilitating discomfort and the physical urge to rush home to wipe them down, that would be OCD. What I have is a healthy interest in wearable timepieces that is coupled with boredom, a relatively disposable income, vanity and narcissism, loneliness and fetishism. Okay, I added that last one half-jokingly but I have started looking at what watches, if any, are worn in pornography.


----------



## npulaski (May 3, 2012)

2JHead said:


> I have a secret wish that unknown people observe my $10k watch and realise that this guy is in fact casually wearing a watch that costs more than a perfectly fine car


I was on vacation recently, and noticed a guy next to me on the subway was wearing a rolex gmt. I was trying to subtly check it out, but I guess I wasn't subtle enough because he got uncomfortable and covered his wrist with his other hand.

Be careful what you wish for .


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Forgive me for I have sinned. I had a Seiko SNZG09K1 until last week. I attempted to do a movement swap for a 4R36. I ruined the 7S26 movement when I put the stem back in.

I will never attempt any kind of mod ever again. If it is not a battery change or strap change, I will gladly pay to have it done.

I can't help it if the filter between my brain and mouth gets jammed sometimes.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

I purchased a new watch this week and have sold one, a Timex Weekender. It sold for $30 (largely thanks to the three NATO's I included) which is not even 10% of the cost of the incoming watch. I was stuck at home with sick kids today and asked my wife to mail the watch I sold. She thinks it's one in and one out so, in her mind, there's a net impact on the bank account of $0. She even asked me if she needed to buy USPS insurance for the $30 watch. I love her.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I changed my very first Kinetic capacitor today and I didn't even need to get down on my hands and knees and sweep the floor with a torch and magnifying glass trying to find a missing screw. I'm glad I upgraded my watch tools to get a nice tweezer set before starting the job.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

OneRandomGeek said:


> A really gorgeous coworker of mine once complimented me on a watch in a staff meeting. I was so caught off guard I stammered like an idiot and could barely say thank you. o|


I haven't had a really gorgeous coworker in........uhh........ever.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

cayabo said:


> I like bikinis & yoga pants, but I don't like Athleta ads on WUS forums.


I hear you. I like yoga pants, too. They're just so damned comfortable.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm getting a Firestone Tire ad. I'm going to have to start browsing bikini sites to improve the quality of my pop-up ads...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> It's not just browsing per se. I started getting commercials for the Black Bay (when have you ever seen one of those) while watching Hulu programs, shortly after researching the watch online.


In a couple of years we'll be getting commercials about the watch we'll drool over *after* having bought the one we're researching.

I'm dreading the day my computer ads come up blank, and a pop-up tells me I have too many watches already


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

ShaggyDog said:


> I changed my very first Kinetic capacitor today and I didn't even need to get down on my hands and knees and sweep the floor with a torch and magnifying glass trying to find a missing screw. I'm glad I upgraded my watch tools to get a nice tweezer set before starting the job.


I have a few Seiko Kinetic watches on my list of candidates for purchase but I have been hesitant with them because I have not had the chance to check if the pieces I want are with the new capacitor or the problematic old one.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm trying to be more active and actually post things once in a while instead of just lurking.
I'm a little nervous to post sometimes because I don't have a lot of watch experience or knowledge, just a lot of watch passion.
I have found that there are a lot of cool folks here who are really understanding and open-minded, some I could see becoming friends.
My wife does not understand my interest in watches, and she never wears one. For a little while, right out of high school, she had a job selling super cheap watches at a kiosk in a mall, and that is about as close as our watch experiences get. She doesn't wear jewelry either, which is great for my bank account, but doesn't give me any leverage when purchasing my next watch.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I wish there were an USA watch company named "Militia" that used only mechanical movements...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

cayabo said:


> I wish there were an USA watch company named "Militia" that used only mechanical movements...


Don't google militia watch and click the first twitter link.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Don't google militia watch and click the first twitter link.


I confess that I almost ALWAYS google stuff when the OP tells me not to google something. I have GOT to stop doing that.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

> ...sometimes, there's a man, well, he's the man for his time and place. He fits right in there....


I had to google cairoanan's signature phrase to find out what it was from. [_The Big Lebowski_]

And yes, I googled militia watch.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

A couple of times I wore a NATO (with no watch on it) on the other wrist to, er, see if it did anything for me. It didn't.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

blowfish89 said:


> Don't google militia watch and click the first twitter link.


Yeah, definitely don't do that.

I just want to be able to tell people "I have a well regulated Militia".


----------



## oscar.v (Sep 22, 2012)

My stomach hurts because I just found the most beautiful piece, and have to accept that it is no longer made or available used.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

oscar.v said:


> My stomach hurts because I just found the most beautiful piece, and have to accept that it is no longer made or available used.


Everything is available used if you look hard enough and have the money...


----------



## RoscoP (May 31, 2014)

I don't like wearing a high priced watch, I don't like when people notice.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

After spending so much time on WUS, I thought I'd be more into (read: buy) micro brands. 'til this day, I haven't purchased a micro that I learned about here. I love looking at them, reading the reviews etc, but haven't pulled the trigger - never even coming close.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I am going to my friends house who has 3 very cute and very destructive young daughters..so I took my SRP637 off and am instead wearing my SKX009 over there this time...


----------



## Wcso873 (Feb 5, 2015)

I think Rolex's are hideously ugly and dated and look like something a old man would wear. But if I could afford one they would be gorgeous...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Sarosto said:


> Well, since we are in a safe space....
> - I keep all my bezels perfectly aligned, if I see someone with a bezel pip NOT at 12 I freak out


o|

Also, the ones that bother me most are the slack ones that don't sit perfectly at 12


----------



## fiona_jdn (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm never sure how to ask a guy about his watch without being weird..

"I like your watch, can I have a look? What kind is it? I'm not flirting, I just like your watch.."

Awkward much. 



Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBaso (Feb 27, 2014)

1. When I buy a new watch, I keep telling myself that "this is THE watch that I want to grow old with". But then, I'll sell it in about a year or two.

2. I can't see the point of buying expensive watches. To me, there's a diminishing return once you reach a certain price point. To me, it's about $2000. But then again, maybe it's because I cannot afford it.

3. Watches above 40 mm is just way too big. I can see that larger diameter is necessary for tool watches, other than that, it's just unacceptable.

4. I used to hate divers watches because I thought it was useless. I mean, most of the buyers will never use their watch in the water. But now I love it so much and I'm about to sell my most prized dress watch because I prefer divers watch. I don't use mine on water either.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

I've been known to spend the first two HOURS on a weekend day sat in bed with the laptop doing "research" into watches, straps etc.


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

fiona_jdn said:


> I'm never sure how to ask a guy about his watch without being weird..
> 
> "I like your watch, can I have a look? What kind is it? I'm not flirting, I just like your watch.."
> 
> ...


Yes I did this on Friday at work and it was awkward.

Theres a guy come in to project manage the introduction of RFID into our widget factory. I see that he wears an eye catching military/field style watch with date at 6 O'clock.

I waited for what I thought would be a suitable moment and said something along the lines of "your watch caught my eye what is it?" turns out its a Sekonda that he just bought for when he is in the factory environment. He tells me its nothing special but does volunteer that the Lumes not so great.

I should have left it there but then I asked if the second hand hit the minute markers bang on?

He didnt know!!

Me: "So about RFID..."


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

fiona_jdn said:


> I'm never sure how to ask a guy about his watch without being weird..
> 
> "I like your watch, can I have a look? What kind is it? I'm not flirting, I just like your watch.."
> 
> ...


If you REALLY have no intention of flirting, (and you're super attractive) or encourage him in any way to take interest in your person, here's a solution:

"Excuse me, I am about to burp, and it may sound like a question. But feel free to answer if it makes any sense to you."

And then, you let 'er rip. :-!

BTW, what you doing this Friday evening? Ima gon do some sit-ups while wearing my LACO... and nothing else. Wanna spot me? :-d


----------



## T1ck (Oct 24, 2013)

Sarosto said:


> Well, since we are in a safe space....
> 
> - I keep all my bezels perfectly aligned, if I see someone with a bezel pip NOT at 12 I freak out


oh - ow. you're going to freak on me. i only set to 12 when i take wrist shots (and sometimes i forget) and SOTC pics. i use my bezel all the time though - coffee percolation timer, pasta boil timer, etc.

anyways, my confession : i have coveted a PRS21 for years, i now have a near-perfect specimen and i think its top heavy and too big for my straw-like wrist.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

T1ck said:


> anyways, my confession : i have coveted a PRS21 for years, i now have a near-perfect specimen and i think its top heavy and too big for my straw-like wrist.


 ...which reminds me: I cringe when I see shots of people wearing watches that are obviously too large for their wrists.

A fellow put a Sumo up for sale the other day noting that it was too large for his wrist, after raving on for weeks on how cool it looked on his wrist. Well it didn't. We turn a blind eye sometimes when we really want to like a watch.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I feign concern for my own punctuality as an excuse to show off my watch.

I often justify the purchase of an affordable by saying it will be in my rotation of beater watches. I spent 2 hours last night cleaning all my beaters and going over the stainless steel bracelets with cape cod cloth and 600 grit sandpaper.

My newest rationalization for buying watches is telling myself I need to diversify my collection. Lately, I have been considering my first vintage piece and my first watch with Roman numeral indicators.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I have the patience of a saint when I want to. Who knew?


----------



## savagespawn (Feb 1, 2012)

I think autos are a wast if money compared to quartz. I'll be wasting money soon.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I have the patience of a saint when I want to. Who knew?


I pulled out a few hairs just reading that!!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

When I first started buying watches I quickly ran out of space to put them. At the time I had 4 or 5. I needed a watch box, something with 8 or 10 slots. That's more than enough. I'd never own more than 10 surely? I found a box with the right features (glass top, brass hinges, lockable) at the right price but it only came with 12 slots. Ok, 12 will have to do, so what if I have a few empty slots, I thought. Lol. Wishful thinking!

Those 12 slots were quickly filled. That box now holds only my affordables collection. I also have an 8 slot travel case in my safe that holds my collection of expensive watches.

I have too many watches now to wear them all.


----------



## YungHorologist (Mar 1, 2016)

sometimes I pretend to scratch my head or ear so I can put my watch up to my ear to hear the escapement working or the rotor moving... 

- Nick


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Not specific to F71 but until last night I didn't fully understand how to use a bezel, I didn't realise there is a count up and count down technique on diver dials, or even vaguely understand how a tachymeter works.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

daforg said:


> Not specific to F71 but until last night I didn't fully understand how to use a bezel, I didn't realise there is a count up and count down technique on diver dials, or even vaguely understand how a tachymeter works.


Wait until you realize any watch can be used as a compass!! That'll blow your poo factory out for sure!!

And we haven't even started on basic mathematic computation with a slide rule bezel yet!!!


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

justadad said:


> Wait until you realize any watch can be used as a compass!! That'll blow your poo factory out for sure!!
> 
> And we haven't even started on basic mathematic computation with a slide rule bezel yet!!!


True! I took a look at this article: How to Read a Watch Bezel - Gear Patrol


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

My date changed at midday today...doh! o|


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

fiona_jdn said:


> I'm never sure how to ask a guy about his watch without being weird..
> 
> "I like your watch, can I have a look? What kind is it? *I'm not flirting*&#8230;"


Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I find myself spending less time on WUS when all of my free funds are focused elsewhere for awhile


----------



## Obscurax (Jul 5, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> I find myself spending less time on WUS when all of my free funds are focused elsewhere for awhile


I can't agree more. I've been building a FPV racing drone so a lot of my "watch funds" went up in smoke (literally after short circuit), but hey they are great fun to build.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Obscurax said:


> I can't agree more. I've been building a FPV racing drone so a lot of my "watch funds" went up in smoke (literally after short circuit), but hey they are great fun to build.


I have been traveling..... and now funds are focused on fixing up the house/yard, car repairs/upgrades, and we are considering trading vehicles to get my wife something a little more enjoyable (and dependable). Sad as it is, it makes browsing the classifieds a bit less interesting lol


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Mediocre said:


> I have been traveling..... and now funds are focused on fixing up the house/yard, car repairs/upgrades, and we are considering trading vehicles to get my wife something a little more enjoyable (and dependable). Sad as it is, it makes browsing the classifieds a bit less interesting lol


I fully expect my browsing, purchasing and discussing of watches to slow to a trickle once I start traveling for work. However, it will give me a chance to show off some new pieces in my collection and if a client, customer or colleague calls out what I'm wearing, I will upgrade the handshake to a full bro-hug.


----------



## justaworm (Dec 13, 2014)

Recently purchased a mechanical chronograph. Which means I know the average time it takes for a traffic light to turn green, for the elevator doors to close, and how long it takes to drop the kids off at the pool.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

justaworm said:


> ...and how long it takes to drop the kids off at the pool.


Is that a euphemism for "using the facilities?"


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

When I travel for vacation I look forward to all the cool watch pictures I'll be able to take.

I've considered getting into SCUBA diving so I'll have an excuse to use my dive watches.

Sometimes I'll switch my watch around(dial on the wrist) if I'm in a situation where I could scratch it. 

At parties I hold my glass in my watch hand so it's visible in case there are other WIS present.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

I confess:

I bought 52 NATOs before realising I'd kinda gone off them a bit.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

TradeKraft said:


> W
> 
> At parties I hold my glass in my watch hand so it's visible in case there are other WIS present.


THIS


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

TradeKraft said:


> At parties I hold my glass in my watch hand so it's visible in case there are other WIS present.


I do it for NON WOGs also. (Watch Obsessed Geeks). 
So when they ask me for the time, I can rotate my wrist and spill my drink on their shoes. :-!


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

TradeKraft said:


> At parties I hold my glass in my watch hand so it's visible in case there are other WIS present.


Its like a wis mating call.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

After reading the discussion in the Vratislavia thread about how the Polish spell "Tachometr", I want someone in Mexico to make a chronograph with a Tacometer. 




This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> After reading the discussion in the Vratislavia thread about how the Polish spell "Tachometr", I want someone in Mexico to make a chronograph with a Tacometer.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


To accurately measure bathroom trips per hour?

"Hey look at that! I'm up to 21 runs per hour!! Personal best!!!"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

justadad said:


> To accurately measure bathroom trips per hour?
> 
> "Hey look at that! I'm up to 21 runs per hour!! Personal best!!!"


I'd only wear it on #TacoTuesday.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Maybe the next line of Lew and Huey watches could have a 'tackymeter' bezel, it's a bit like a tachymetre but instead registers every time someone calls the wi-fi dog logo on it tacky.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

docvail said:


> After reading the discussion in the Vratislavia thread about how the Polish spell "Tachometr", I want someone in Mexico to make a chronograph with a Tacometer.


I have a Nakzen watch with a TACHYNETER. Because sometimes an ordinary tachymeter just won't do.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I do it for NON WOGs also. (Watch Obsessed Geeks).
> So when they ask me for the time, I can rotate my wrist and spill my drink on their shoes. :-!


I've actually done this before after having a few too many.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

TradeKraft said:


> I've actually done this before after having a few too many.


A total Maxwell Smart move. ;-)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> Maybe the next line of Lew and Huey watches could have a 'tackymeter' bezel, it's a bit like a tachymetre but instead registers every time someone calls the wi-fi dog logo on it tacky.


Is it possible to break a tackymeter?

Yes.


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

I just started watching Breaking Bad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> I just started watching Breaking Bad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better late. No you suck.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I've started holding my dog's leash in my right hand, to wind my watch more efficiently as I swing my left arm.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

blowfish89 said:


> Better late. No you suck.


Hey,Breaking Bad is just a TV show.:roll:


----------



## YungHorologist (Mar 1, 2016)

yet another confession session. 

I think about 30% of straps people on here buy for their watches are really ugly. whether it be a NATO that clashes with the dial or a leather strap that looks like it's falling apart out of the box.

I think the SKX00X fanboys secretly don't really like their watches, but just want to be a part of something.

some people on here can get way too agitated way too quickly about arbitrary, unimportant details.

I think my wrist looks good. not too hairy or fat or slimy. 

- Nick


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

True confession. This just happened!!!

I just combined half of an Arby's sweet tea with half a pouch of one of my kid's Koolaid Jammers (strawberry kiwi) and I regret nothing!!!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never watched _Breaking Bad_, and I have no desire to.


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

Barry S said:


> I've never watched _Breaking Bad_, and I have no desire to.


I'm sorry to hear this. Watching it will change your life. For the better.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

wait for the Tag Monaco to make an appearance... one of the WUS moments in breaking bad.


jc-orginalbdass said:


> I just started watching Breaking Bad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

I have planned my vacation to include beach/sea, so I can add natural patina to my bronze watches...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Barry S said:


> I've never watched _Breaking Bad_, and I have no desire to.


Watch it!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I refuse to recommend the Seiko SARB065 'Cocktail Time' or SARB033 'Baby Grand' because they will invariably show up on the first page of any post asking for recommendations. Oh wait, I recommended both earlier this week. Nevermind. They are really great watches, huh?


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

When my kid behaves terribly (which is often), I think about cashing in her college funds to buy me a new watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> Better late. No you suck.





James Haury said:


> Hey,Breaking Bad is just a TV show.:roll:


No, he's right. I suck.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> No, he's right. I suck.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

_Re-installing_ a bracelet with solid end links.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

James Haury said:


> Hey,Breaking Bad is just a TV show.:roll:


Actually, it's now two shows.

S'all Good, Man!

Now, where can I find a skeezy lawyer...


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

I am all for helping out new members. We were all new at one time. 
What I don't like is the numerous, VERY low ball, PM's I keep receiving. 
Offers that I have received from the "seasoned" WUS members are all within reason. Not all but a lot of the "newbies" want something for nothing.
I am all for getting and giving a good deal but I am not going to sell, lets say a like new 007, for $80.(just an example as I do not have one posted)

Rant over so carry on.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> When my kid behaves terribly (which is often), I think about cashing in her college funds to buy me a new watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I once said this to my wife.

"oh she is laughing now.. but wait until our daughter finds out that I spent her college fund on watches.. !!"

that did NOT go well..


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I respect Harold's work ("Yobokies"), and he's very helpful with e-mails. This said, if I was to meet him in person I'd probably kick his butt for making me spend countless hours trying to navigate through gazillions of photos on his Photobucket, just to find something I needed.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

True confession, I'd probably also have bought a ton of stuff from Harold if he had a proper web store showing exactly what he has in stock and how much it costs rather than a slightly awkward system using a Photobucket account and lots of PM's that may or may not be answered. It makes me just want to forget about that hassle and go to Dagaz instead (not that I've actually ever ordered anything from any of those guys anyway). Harold's method seems like a bit too much effort to bother with for me.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Exactly why I buy from Jake^


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

laff79 said:


> Exactly why I buy from Jake^


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

docvail said:


> I sometimes hide cookies and tell my sons they're all gone, so I can be sure they don't eat them all before I get any.


Oddly, this year, my wife hid the girl scout cookies she got ... so I wouldn't eat them all.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> I also don't get people who have more than two watchboxes full of watches.


Exactly, just get 1 big watchbox!


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

dmjonez said:


> I confess that I almost ALWAYS google stuff when the OP tells me not to google something. I have GOT to stop doing that.


Oops 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Vodka + Pink grapefruit juice = crazy delicious.... and if i'm quite honest I'm a bit drunk atm... i took off my watch and won't mess with any of them right now... as I'm afraid I'm mess them up... best to leave some stuff along if one has been drinking...

I have been playing this 2 album set Sam Cooke Portrait of a Legend ... it is fanatic... i have TT's and the LP's but I'm listening on Spotify as I don't want to drunk screw-up w/ 40~yr old hitachi TT...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

atarione said:


> I have been playing this 2 album set Sam Cooke Portrait of a Legend ... it is fanatic... i have TT's and the LP's but I'm listening on Spotify as I don't want to drunk screw-up w/ 40~yr old hitachi TT...


You don't sound drunk enough

Sent from my LG-V900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> I just started watching Breaking Bad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












No half measures.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

It makes me happy that this hobbie is something I can enjoy till I'm an old man.


----------



## tareed59 (Mar 8, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> True confession, I'd probably also have bought a ton of stuff from Harold if he had a proper web store showing exactly what he has in stock and how much it costs rather than a slightly awkward system using a Photobucket account and lots of PM's that may or may not be answered. It makes me just want to forget about that hassle and go to Dagaz instead (not that I've actually ever ordered anything from any of those guys anyway). Harold's method seems like a bit too much effort to bother with for me.


Ditto!


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm always paranoid when I post to the "What are you wearing...RIGHT NOW" thread that someone will call me out for submitting a photo at 5pm of a watch that clearly shows the photo was taken at 3pm (for example). In the same thread, I'm paranoid someone will call me out for posting photos where I have set the watch on something more photogenic than my wrist making it very obvious that I was not, in fact, "wearing" the watch at the time I took the photo. I mean, you all seem very pleasant except for DocVail sometimes, but even then he assures me it's just his fingers typing madly or something like that. 

Other thoughts:
I feel bad for not giving out as many likes as I have received. 
I cannot figure out how to be alerted when someone quotes a post of mine so I try to go back through the recent threads to check if I need to respond to anyone at all. 
I am envious of people who have better collections than mine. I covet many of your watches.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

CMFord said:


> I'm always paranoid when I post to the "What are you wearing...RIGHT NOW" thread that someone will call me out for submitting a photo at 5pm of a watch that clearly shows the photo was taken at 3pm (for example). In the same thread, I'm paranoid someone will call me out for posting photos where I have set the watch on something more photogenic than my wrist making it very obvious that I was not, in fact, "wearing" the watch at the time I took the photo. I mean, you all seem very pleasant except for DocVail sometimes, but even then he assures me it's just his fingers typing madly or something like that.
> 
> Other thoughts:
> I feel bad for not giving out as many likes as I have received.
> ...


This message IS angry.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

1. I have two rogue arm hairs that I'm noticing in every WRUW photo that have to go. Seriously.

2. Whoever invented that little "bracelet pin condom" thing instead of designing a bracelet that needs only the pin secretly hates watches and watch owners. It's his passive-aggressive means of getting back at us.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

1. Whenever I'm sitting in traffic wanting to contribute to the Let's See your "Hands on steering wheel" watch pic thread, I look around to make sure no one is watching me pull my phone out and photographing my wrist. 

2. I enjoy the "non-deals" banter that goes on in the "Head's Up" thread. 

3. I keep thin mouse pads under all my keyboards(home & work) so I don't scratch up my watches. Even though "desk diving" marks seem to be widely acceptable in the Sales Corner, you won't find them on my watches.

4. Would it kill everyone to include their LOCATION on the damn profile. It takes 2 seconds. What's the concern?

5. And lastly, I'm amused everytime I open a thread and one of the first posts is from Mike Stuffler who links multiple previous threads on the same topic. No disrespect. Mr. Stuffler seems like a great gentleman but it just seems like a lost cause trying to teach everyone to search for their answer before posting their question.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

For some reason I like having the X,000th post in any thread.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> For some reason I like having the X,000th post in any thread.


I like it when people say exactly what they do and don't like so that I can do my utmost to confound their plans and expectations!


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

1) When I had a Steinhart Apollon I hung the bronze bezel out my window to accelerate the patina "naturally". 

2) I also hung the bronze Cobra de Calibre out the window strap and all.

3) I also pulled my sleeves up in the rain to accelerate the patina. It worked!

4) I once lied to a girl I was seeing when she asked how much my Vostok collection worth (4 Amphibia Special Editions and a Scuba Dude), I said about a grand. Actually it was the same day as the first Glasgow GTG. Went to see her after it.

5) I don't like to match my watch to my attire. Tried it once and it felt weird.

6) I've never kept a watch longer than 10 months since joining WUS but that's about to change.

7) I've flipped around 50 watches in less than 5 years. That works out at more than 10 watches a year which is ridiculous.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

I hate California dials.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I generally don't wear a watch at home. That changed (kinda) when I started buying automatics and wanted to keep certain ones ticking. Now in the evenings I'll wear one automatic for a few hours and then switch to another one. I know, I could get a winder but right now I don't have one.

Unscrewing a screw down crown so I can hand wind it is annoying. The few watches that I have that don't have screw downs is such a pleasure to hand wind that I find myself idly doing it throughout the day.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> 1......<<snip>>>>.....
> 4. Would it kill everyone to include their LOCATION on the damn profile. It takes 2 seconds. What's the concern?


I've been trying, man. I really have.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I have a possibly unfounded, certainly pathological, fear of springbars. More specifically, springbar failure.

Think about it -- the present and future of your most precious watch hangs on that tiny piece of inexpensive steel, x2. No one EVER talks about when springbars should be changed. Really? Those tiny lug holes? That tiny bar? That's it? For years and years?

And if you go back to Page 1 of this, I'm the guy who doesn't like NATOs. So ... unlucky me.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I've been losing interest in watches lately. I'm feeling a strong urge to move my fun money (funey?) to another hobby.


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I have a possibly unfounded, certainly pathological, fear of springbars. More specifically, springbar failure.
> 
> Think about it -- the present and future of your most precious watch hangs on that tiny piece of inexpensive steel, x2. No one EVER talks about when springbars should be changed. Really? Those tiny lug holes? That tiny bar? That's it? For years and years?
> 
> And if you go back to Page 1 of this, I'm the guy who doesn't like NATOs. So ... unlucky me.


I confirmed your fear a few days ago... spring bar failure.

If anyone happens to come across an Orient Ray on shark mesh, in the vicinity of Thunderball Grotto (~15' underwater) in the Bahamas, please PM me...


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

How many watches do I own is not a simple question...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I've been losing interest in watches lately. I'm feeling a strong urge to move my fun money (funey?) to another hobby.


I find myself avoiding buying a particular watch because supposedly it's that exciting that it takes up wrist time from anything else regardless of price, and I can see how it would probably have the same effect on me. I've already settled in my mind to the three watches that would mark my exit from buying and flipping watches, including that one. I just bought one of the other two. I'm terrified.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I have a possibly unfounded, certainly pathological, fear of springbars. More specifically, springbar failure.
> 
> Think about it -- the present and future of your most precious watch hangs on that tiny piece of inexpensive steel, x2. No one EVER talks about when springbars should be changed. Really? Those tiny lug holes? That tiny bar? That's it? For years and years?
> 
> And if you go back to Page 1 of this, I'm the guy who doesn't like NATOs. So ... unlucky me.


I share a similar concern and always tug on both straps after any strap change to make sure no springbars come flying off when I'm wearing my watch.

If I can't be certain that I put the springbar in properly, I'd take it out and redo it.

And I don't like NATO straps either (they just don't sit right on my wrist), so I share your pain.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> I find myself avoiding buying a particular watch because supposedly it's that exciting that it takes up wrist time from anything else regardless of price, and I can see how it would probably have the same effect on me. I've already settled in my mind to the three watches that would mark my exit from buying and flipping watches, including that one. I just bought one of the other two. I'm terrified.


Now I'm curious...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I have a possibly unfounded, certainly pathological, fear of springbars. More specifically, springbar failure.
> 
> Think about it -- the present and future of your most precious watch hangs on that tiny piece of inexpensive steel, x2. No one EVER talks about when springbars should be changed. Really? Those tiny lug holes? That tiny bar? That's it? For years and years?
> 
> And if you go back to Page 1 of this, I'm the guy who doesn't like NATOs. So ... unlucky me.


I found a spring bar had caved in somehow in one of the ends (for lack of a better description) when I wanted to switch a watch from bracelet to a strap. I remembered having a tough time fitting the bracelet previously and in the process probably forced the poor spring bar way too hard (this being the original spring bar, the watch dating back to early 2000s but bought NOS). Apparently the bracelet was a very snug fit to the case and did not budge while in normal wear, even with the failed spring bar, although I suppose it could if I was overly energetic with it. If it'd been on a leather or rubber strap, the spring bar would have probably snapped out. This event reinforced my faith on bracelets and made me check twice when putting on a watch with a strap.

TL;DR: Yeah, a spring bar can't take much abuse and may in fact snap when fitted but barely hold into place, just to get back at you at a place of its choice. Nasty lil' things.


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'd probably wear less than 20% of the watches on the f2 WRUW threads.

The worst watch I ever bought was a Vostok Amphibia. It seems to be an affordable darling but it was the worst piece of junk I'd ever seen. It lasted on my wrist for about 2 minutes.

I won't change straps on many of my watches out of fear of scratches. I have a drawer full of unused/lightly used aftermarket straps.

I'm constantly looking for new ways to trick myself into stopping buying watches. None have worked. I'm concerned that someday I may spend beyond my means.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

When wearing a chronograph, I always -- everytime-- find time within that day to use the chronograph feature, even if for no useful purpose.
I consider it akin to when Jerry asked George Constanza to come by twice a day while he was on vacation to flush his toilets so his gaskets didn't dry out.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> 4. Would it kill everyone to include their LOCATION on the damn profile. It takes 2 seconds. What's the concern?


True confession, I don't get why anyone would care where some other stranger on an internet forum is located or why you'd want people to disclose their location. We're all tapping away from our own little bits of cyberspace right around the globe, generally it really doesn't matter where we are. I can discuss things with you on here and share opinions and it doesn't matter whether you are 10 minutes down the road, 10 hours drive away, or on the other side of the world completely. It doesn't matter what language you speak when you are going about your day to day life, nor does it matter whether you live in a trailer park, a chateau, an igloo, or a teepee (well, as long as you've got an internet connection). It doesn't matter wether you're in New York, New Mexico, New South Wales, New Delhi, or at any point in between. Most times it's completely irrelevant, and besides, if you actually interact and get to know people on here through their discussion and talk you'll get an idea where a lot of members are from anyway without having to demand that they fill in some little box listing their location.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Ive met WUS friends in three different cities and on another continent. Those experiences enrich my time here, and more broadly my life as a whole. If location wasnt listed, those things wouldnt have happened. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YungHorologist (Mar 1, 2016)

CMFord said:


> I hate California dials.


ME TOO!

-Nick


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I really don't like Seikos. Therefore, I don't understand people who like Grand Seikos and compare them to Rolexes and Omegas. 

I have room in my life for a quartz, but the one quartz that I desire seems to be out of stock. So I'm constantly scanning WatchRecon for anyone selling that watch. 

I am afraid that all the mechanical watches in my collection, on the expensive end of things, are going to cost too much when it comes time to be serviced. And I have to wonder whether parts for ETA movements will be available 10 or 20 years down the line. And whether there'll be watchmakers then. And, if so, how to find them? Will they be rarer than hen's teeth in a decade or more?

My family simply does not understand my interest and obsession with watches. They politely tolerate it and occasionally notice that I have a different watch on my wrist every now and then. 

When I envision myself signing up and ordering Doc Vail's NTH subs, I see myself much like Sam Lowry in Brazil, working with teletype machines and magnifying viewscopes, so that if I type something wrong in the order, say, Buttle instead of Tuttle, I have to start the order all over again, with klacking keys and typing madly to beat the crowd and yet, making yet another mistake and having to start all over again.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

I have spent much more time choosing my watches for a vacation trip than packing everything else.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I do this sometimes too, but I try not to since I'm pretty sure it actually makes the spring bars more likely to fail...



deluded said:


> I share a similar concern and always tug on both straps after any strap change to make sure no springbars come flying off when I'm wearing my watch.


----------



## Jtm23 (Dec 27, 2015)

I have found that I am generally not a fan of chronograph watches or at least have not found one that is appealing to me at all. I prefer a more simplistic design and chronograph watches seem to have too much going on for me. I have really tried to be opened-minded in regard to these watches, but still prefer to avoid them.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

If I won the lottery I'd get a Grand Seiko not a Rolex, A.P., or Patek.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This perfectly fine, lightly used watch of mine just sold for *$5.50* on eBay. Sensing in advance the raping that was to come, I didn't offer my typical free shipping and tacked $5. So, $10.50.

Thanks a lot, watch community. This is what makes it impossible to like people.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I dropped some watches off for service in 2015.....and they are still not done. Driving me CRAZY!!!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mediocre said:


> I dropped some watches off for service in 2015.....and they are still not done. Driving me CRAZY!!!


Send it to me next time.

I know a good local watchmaker with a small shop near me who can turn around a service in a week.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

I can't wait until I show you guys the eBay score I landed. Ten bucks for a watch with a sapphire crystal. Stoked!


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

I can't stand sandblasted / cerakoted finished cases... they remind me of nicely textured cheap molded color compounded plastic! Even worse, PAINTED plastic.

I want my stainless steel properly brushed, a little polished or in PVD / DLC black finish. That's it!

_Wow that felt REALLY good to say._


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> I can't wait until I show you guys the eBay score I landed. Ten bucks for a watch with a sapphire crystal. Stoked!


^^ this one https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/f71-true-confessions-2948170-103.html#post27507090


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Send it to me next time.
> 
> I know a good local watchmaker with a small shop near me who can turn around a service in a week.


That is NICE. The local place that charges hefty prices for a service takes months.....and the local place that charges on the low end of anything I have ever seen takes 4-6 months. Live and learn lol


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This perfectly fine, lightly used watch of mine just sold for *$5.50* on eBay. Sensing in advance the raping that was to come, I didn't offer my typical free shipping and tacked $5. So, $10.50.
> 
> Thanks a lot, watch community. This is what makes it impossible to like people.


Ouch!

Man that is not a fun sale. Now watch, the salt on the would will be if/when the buyer complains about something and then you end up in a dispute. Your experience is why I do not sell on eBay. I would rather sell on the forum with full knowledge that I'm not going to get what I could get on the bay. But at least on WUS I know what type of buyer I am dealing with.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I just posted a new thread with photos of the same watch on nearly 50 straps :roll:, seems like a little excessive - here


----------



## JimLocke (Aug 20, 2013)

I wear one of my watches so often that I can never get used to any of the others.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Mediocre said:


> I dropped some watches off for service in 2015.....and they are still not done. Driving me CRAZY!!!


My fear from binge-buying is that they will ALL require service at the same time after some years when funds are low.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I had resisted watches with Roman numerals solely due to my dislike of the watchmaker's four, originally thinking it was a common mistake by watchmakers.

When I first started into this hobby, I decided on the kind of watches that were decidedly "my style" until I reached a saturation point of bracelet watches with black dials in my collection. The Seiko Cocktail Time is just about the best piece to break up the monotony and reignite my interest.

I always notice the moles on my forearm in my wrist shots. I should tell my doctor to register here to track them. I do not want him to become a watch enthusiast, though. "Nice Patek, Doc!" "I said look away and cough, James." "Oh, sorry." *cough*

I purchased 2 watches between my first confession here and this post. Of course, I am not counting mod fodder, aftermarket parts or anything from Massdrop that hasn't shipped.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

CMFord said:


> I hate California dials.





YungHorologist said:


> ME TOO!
> 
> -Nick


Until now I didn't know they were called that. I too can't stand them. They are a "neither one thing or the other" mess to me.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Mediocre said:


> I dropped some watches off for service in 2015.....and they are still not done. Driving me CRAZY!!!


This makes me feel a bit better - I gave a watchmaker the go-ahead to service my Dad's old chrono at the beginning of February (2016) and it's been driving me nuts that it still isn't ready. But having read your comment maybe I need to chill out a bit.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> True confession, I don't get why anyone would care where some other stranger on an internet forum is located or why you'd want people to disclose their location. We're all tapping away from our own little bits of cyberspace right around the globe, generally it really doesn't matter where we are. I can discuss things with you on here and share opinions and it doesn't matter whether you are 10 minutes down the road, 10 hours drive away, or on the other side of the world completely. It doesn't matter what language you speak when you are going about your day to day life, nor does it matter whether you live in a trailer park, a chateau, an igloo, or a teepee (well, as long as you've got an internet connection). It doesn't matter wether you're in New York, New Mexico, New South Wales, New Delhi, or at any point in between. Most times it's completely irrelevant, and besides, if you actually interact and get to know people on here through their discussion and talk you'll get an idea where a lot of members are from anyway without having to demand that they fill in some little box listing their location.


I like seeing where someone is located. As well as the pleasure of interacting with people regarding a shared hobby I like having an idea of where they are as it creates a rough image in my mind of their surroundings, climate, time of day, etc. But there is one guy I've seen posting on WUS whose profile quotes the precise coordinates of his house. Tap them into Google maps and you can pinpoint him, go to streetview and look at the house! Why anyone would do this is beyond me. I guess it may not be his house...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

PYLTN said:


> I like seeing where someone is located. As well as the pleasure of interacting with people regarding a shared hobby I like having an idea of where they are as it creates a rough image in my mind of their surroundings, climate, time of day, etc. But there is one guy I've seen posting on WUS whose profile quotes the precise coordinates of his house. Tap them into Google maps and you can pinpoint him, go to streetview and look at the house! Why anyone would do this is beyond me. I guess it *may not be his house*...


It's MY house, dang it!!! 
Don't tell people, ok?

I will find this villain who did this to me. :-x


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

I think the JLC Reverso is a very girly looking watch.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

PYLTN said:


> I think the JLC Reverso is a very girly looking watch.


Thank goodness someone else feels the same way. I thought I was missing something.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

daforg said:


> Thank goodness someone else feels the same way. I thought I was missing something.


Elegance


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Bradjhomes said:


> Elegance


Don't get me wrong, I think it is a very fine looking watch. Just pretty feminine.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

When I first joined I thought lume was mother of pearl.

Post 14...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/good-seiko-585492-2.html


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

daforg said:


> Thank goodness someone else feels the same way. I thought I was missing something.





Bradjhomes said:


> Elegance


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> True confession, I don't get why anyone would care where some other stranger on an internet forum is located or why you'd want people to disclose their location. We're all tapping away from our own little bits of cyberspace right around the globe, generally it really doesn't matter where we are. I can discuss things with you on here and share opinions and it doesn't matter whether you are 10 minutes down the road, 10 hours drive away, or on the other side of the world completely. It doesn't matter what language you speak when you are going about your day to day life, nor does it matter whether you live in a trailer park, a chateau, an igloo, or a teepee (well, as long as you've got an internet connection). It doesn't matter wether you're in New York, New Mexico, New South Wales, New Delhi, or at any point in between. Most times it's completely irrelevant, and besides, if you actually interact and get to know people on here through their discussion and talk you'll get an idea where a lot of members are from anyway without having to demand that they fill in some little box listing their location.


No one is "demanding" anyone to "disclose" their location...holy cow. Why the paranoia? It just enriches the conversation in my mind and maybe I can pick up on cultural differences if I read a post that has a particular word or phrase Im unfamiliar with.

Let me be clear...I dont work for the NSA and Im not on this forum for data gathering. Im just trying to conversate with fellow watch lovers and those farthest away from me geographically, the more interesting their posts can be.

Its just nice to know but not need to know. I think you misinterpreted my satire for the latter.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

I like to think in many respects, people linking up other threads in response to a post is just wanting to give the OP information and not a snark on how to search. At least I hope. On the other hand people that link to a "Let me Google that for you" are just tools.

I really like California Dials, but only certain ones. These vintage bubblebacks for example.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

PYLTN said:


> I think the JLC Reverso is a very girly looking watch.





daforg said:


> Thank goodness someone else feels the same way. I thought I was missing something.


That's why you're supposed to rub in on your sweaty manly regions first BEFORE you put it on.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> True confession, I don't get why anyone would care where some other stranger on an internet forum is located or why you'd want people to disclose their location. We're all tapping away from our own little bits of cyberspace right around the globe, generally it really doesn't matter where we are. I can discuss things with you on here and share opinions and it doesn't matter whether you are 10 minutes down the road, 10 hours drive away, or on the other side of the world completely. It doesn't matter what language you speak when you are going about your day to day life, nor does it matter whether you live in a trailer park, a chateau, an igloo, or a teepee (well, as long as you've got an internet connection). It doesn't matter wether you're in New York, New Mexico, New South Wales, New Delhi, or at any point in between. Most times it's completely irrelevant, and besides, if you actually interact and get to know people on here through their discussion and talk you'll get an idea where a lot of members are from anyway without having to demand that they fill in some little box listing their location.


True confession: I disagree.

Location adds perspective. In fact, I don't get why anyone *wouldn't* want to disclose their general location.

I won't be posting the coordinates of my house or even any identifying photos though -- that's just silly.

The real confession: After reading your post I immediately visited your profile page to see if there is any clue as to your location.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> No one is "demanding" anyone to "disclose" their location...holy cow. Why the paranoia? It just enriches the conversation in my mind and maybe I can pick up on cultural differences if I read a post that has a particular word or phrase Im unfamiliar with.
> 
> Let me be clear...I dont work for the NSA and Im not on this forum for data gathering. Im just trying to conversate with fellow watch lovers and those farthest away from me geographically, the more interesting their posts can be.
> 
> ...


There's no paranoia here. But I could understand that a lot of members with higher end watches may not want to disclose their locations. I've been on this forum for 4 years now and I've seen and read many things over that time and I've heard the viewpoints of lots of WUS members across all different sub forums. Some of them like the fact that they can come on here and talk about their sometimes valuable watch collections freely without giving away too much about theirselves. There have actually been a few cases of members being targeted in robberies specifically for their watch collections which is a sad, so naturally other members are wary of giving too much information out about themselves (though this may apply a little less to f71). You also have members here that work in potentially areas like security, armed forces, police/LEO's etc who again may not want to disclose that much about themselves which is no big deal. People can talk freely about their jobs and lifestyle and I respect those that wish to do that. I see that you've only been a member of this forum since last summer so may not have gotten to know so many members yet as those that have been around a little longer. If you hang around you'll get to know the people here through natural conversation, and besides, if you browse these forums on Tapatalk like many of us (myself included) do then it doesn't even list a location under a users name anyway (unless you specifically go to view their forum profile).


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

I like my dials white. Unlike my women.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Tanjecterly said:


> I really don't like Seikos. Therefore, I don't understand people who like Grand Seikos and compare them to Rolexes and Omegas.


I really don't like Rolex. Even though I respect it. So it's hard for me to understand people who like Rolex who compare them to _any_ Seiko.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sevenmack said:


> I like my dials white. Unlike my women.


What, your women don't like white dials? Pffft.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> What, your women don't like white dials? Pffft.


Ha Ha. The origins of the line: _Airplane_.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Speaking of women, not watches...


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

On at least two occasions recently I have forgotten to update my watch of the day spreadsheet. I know, I know – I'll get my coat.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

I like my watch dials black...


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

I like my coffee like I like my women...


Bitter.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I will have coffee with ANY woman who could / did score 750+ on the SAT verbal, and also can speak jive.
And listens to Roy Ayers, and Earth, Wind and Fire.

And after coffee, I'd kiss her poopoo la la. :-!

Heyull yeah, baby.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> I will have coffee with ANY woman who could / did score 750+ on the SAT verbal, and also can speak jive.
> And listens to Roy Ayers, and Earth, Wind and Fire.
> 
> And after coffee, I'd kiss her poopoo la la. :-!
> ...


I took my 'like' back after the edit.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I like the direction this thread has taken


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> I took my 'like' back after the edit.


What? You don't know the song? The most groovilicious, funkomatic badass anthem to love and manhood EVAH written and sung?
Dude, you don't know what you have missed.
Here it is.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> What? You don't know the song? The most groovilicious, funkomatic badass anthem to love and manhood EVAH written and sung?
> Dude, you don't know what you have missed.
> Here it is.


The word "groovilicious" needs to be banned from the English language.

And i am going to be physically sick after involuntarily visualizing the large head of Chronopolis kissing a woman's poopoo. And after coffee? Yuck. Going to stop drinks my coffee for a while. Starbucks and Peet's won't thank you, dude.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> And i am going to be physically sick after involuntarily visualizing the large head of Chronopolis kissing a woman's poopoo. And after coffee? Yuck.


Crikey. 
It's _*POO POO LA LA*_, not poopoo !!!!!

Are you culturally illiterate? Not excusable if you are American. (Europeans and Asians are excused.)

Roy Ayers is an American treasure, on par with people like Miles Davis, Aretha Franklin, Stevie Wonder (umm, up to his album 'Inner Vision'), etc.

Go listen to it.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> What? You don't know the song? The most groovilicious, funkomatic badass anthem to love and manhood EVAH written and sung?
> Dude, you don't know what you have missed.
> Here it is.


Ah I see, I didn't know that was what 'poo poo la la' meant. I originally thought that you were referring to a '2 Chronopolis, 1 cup' scenario when you expressed a desire to kiss a female on her so called 'poo poo la la'. Perhaps the word 'poo' doesn't have the same scatological meaning in your part of the world as it does mine.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Ah I see, I didn't know that was what 'poo poo la la' meant. I originally thought that you were referring to a '2 Chronopolis, 1 cup' scenario when you expressed a desire to kiss a female on her so called 'poo poo la la'. Perhaps the word 'poo' doesn't have the same scatological meaning in your part of the world as it does mine.


TBH, I have no idea what POO POO LA LA actually means. :-d
But the song does go on to say: *"Poo Poo La La means I love you girl...."*


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Crikey.
> It's _*POO POO LA LA*_, not poopoo !!!!!
> 
> Are you culturally illiterate? Not excusable if you are American. (Europeans and Asians are excused.)
> ...


Woah, woah hold it right there. Do you not think Fulfillingness' First Finale is not a fantastic record? Granted, Innervisions was a record that was so mind blowingly brilliant and game changing that it was a very tough act to follow but FFF is a great album. Now Songs In The Key Of Life, that's a glorious mess with some absolutely sublime highs nestled in a bit of self indulgence and a sprinkling of cheese but FFF is definitely a classic no two ways about it.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> And i am going to be physically sick after involuntarily visualizing the large head of Chronopolis kissing a woman's poopoo. And after coffee? Yuck.


Well that's one way to get rid of coffee breath I suppose when you're out of tic-tacs or gum...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

This thread is hilarious.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Woah, woah hold it right there. Do you not think Fulfillingness' First Finale is not a fantastic record? Granted, Innervisions was a record that was so mind blowingly brilliant and game changing that it was a very tough act to follow but FFS is a great album. Now Songs In The Key Of Life, that's a glorious mess with some absolutely sublime highs nestled in a bit of self indulgence and a sprinkling of cheese but FFS is definitely a classic no two ways about it.


FFF does have some nice songs, but nothing else he did ever topped _Innervsions_, in my onion.
_Innervisions_ was really just a freak of nature, it had everything.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> FFF does have some nice songs, but nothing else he did ever topped _Innervsions_, in my onion.
> _Innervisions_ was really just a freak of nature, it had everything.


This is true. But let's not forget _Hotter than July_, which has classics such as Master Blaster (Jammin') and Happy Birthday (the Martin Luther King Day version). On the other hand, _The Woman in Red _soundtrack is awful. Just plain awful.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

As for Ayers, here's two of his best (and most-sampled) tracks:


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Sevenmack said:


> This is true. But let's not forget _Hotter than July_, which has classics such as Master Blaster (Jammin') and Happy Birthday (the Martin Luther King Day version). On the other hand, _The Woman in Red _soundtrack is awful. Just plain awful.


I love Hotter Than July simply for that classic line in the song Lately where Stevie sings "Lately I've been staring in the mirror". Just how awesome is that? He isn't going to let being blind stop him from staring in a mirror. But wait, what if it wasn't actually the mirror, what if he's been staring at the cat flap all this time? Stevie's there thinking "****, who hung up this thing so low to to the ground and why does my freaking mirror smell of catnip?".


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> Perhaps the word 'poo' doesn't have the same scatological meaning in your part of the world as it does mine.


And what part of the world is that?!?!😅😅😅😅😅


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Barry S said:


> And what part of the world is that?!?!😅😅😅😅😅


This place.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

I was recently reminded of another confession. It really ticks me off when someone interjects a post that in no way addresses the OP's question or concern. 

Perfect example - I saw a thread from earlier this year asking about showering with a NATO. Then someone simply responds that they don't understand why ppl insist on showering with a watch on...? Thanks for gracing the thread with your .02 that in no way, shape, or form made a valuable contribution. Is it just me?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Prdrers said:


> I was recently reminded of another confession. It really ticks me off when someone interjects a post that in no way addresses the OP's question or concern.
> 
> Perfect example - I saw a thread from earlier this year asking about showering with a NATO. Then someone simply responds that they don't understand why ppl insist on showering with a watch on...? Thanks for gracing the thread with your .02 that in no way, shape, or form made a valuable contribution. Is it just me?


It's probably not the mainspring but I'd send it off for a service anyway just to be sure.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> It's probably not the mainspring but I'd send it off for a service anyway just to be sure.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

docvail said:


> View attachment 7601282


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


>


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Prdrers said:


> I was recently reminded of another confession. It really ticks me off when someone interjects a post that in no way addresses the OP's question or concern.
> 
> Perfect example - I saw a thread from earlier this year asking about showering with a NATO. Then someone simply responds that they don't understand why ppl insist on showering with a watch on...? Thanks for gracing the thread with your .02 that in no way, shape, or form made a valuable contribution. Is it just me?


Taking a shower with your watch on a NATO is a good way to develop lovely creamy patina.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> Taking a shower with your watch on a NATO is a good way to develop lovely creamy patina.


On your wrist or on the watch?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> On your wrist or on the watch?


Why, both, good sir!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I do not care for rectangular watches


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Mediocre said:


> I do not care for rectangular watches


Ooh, be careful. Someone may say you lack elegance with a comment like that.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

daforg said:


> Ooh, be careful. Someone may say you lack elegance with a comment like that.


I would invite them to tell me something I do not already know


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Spring Fever is rampant at WUS.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

70's [email protected] music? innervisions vs. fff? roy ayers? what the...where am i?...the thread definitely took a nice turn. watches too?...where is my drink?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Lately with a lot of threads.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I was at the mall earlier and went to look at the watch store a minute (as to avoid going to some lady's clothes store w/ my wife) and saw this dive watch that looked quite nice... it was a Ball (watch brand) and it was $2700 ....the price kinda put me off it atm.... however what really kinda probably ended the idea of getting it ever was the realization that it was basically a "Ball Diver"... NO THANK YOU....


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

My first post. I don't care for heavy bracelet "bands". I just ordered a Seiko SNK793 and I'm going to try it for a while. If I can't get used to it I'll buy a nice leather band. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Mediocre said:


> I do not care for rectangular watches


I don't care for rectangular NATO goons watching me while I am in the shower.

What?


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

kinglee said:


> My first post. I don't care for heavy bracelet "bands". I just ordered a Seiko SNK793 and I'm going to try it for a while. If I can't get used to it I'll buy a nice leather band.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope you feel better after that confession.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

James_ said:


> I hope you feel better after that confession.


It helped!


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

I have so many watches, my watches have watches.

[Hannibal Buress would say those are just subdials. Young Jeezy would disagree.]


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I often wonder how much money WUS would save (and time we would save) if people did not quote half-page posts with 15 photos just to add one line like "great pics!" 
Then I realize I'm wondering this because I'm old and back when the internet was young data mattered. LOL

Also, I used to consider myself well-versed in 70s music. Until the poo poo la la incident.


----------



## somery (Dec 18, 2012)

When I first started coming to WUS, I blindly bought several of the f71 favorites without thinking too much about whether they suited me or not. I bought the Seiko SNK809 and liked it for awhile until I realized it was way too small for my tastes. I bought the SNZG15 and liked it for awhile until I realized I hated the "5 shield" and "SPORTS" on the dial. I bought the SKX007 and SKX173 and I still love them both, but I finally realized that I don't like big chunky watches or cushion cases. I bought the Tissot Visodate and liked it for awhile until I realized the day/date on it looks out of place, and I never have any reason to wear such a fancy-looking watch anyway. Thankfully, I finally started to realize what styles I like (and what looks good on me) and I buy accordingly.

Also, I've broken two watches by trying to operate on them myself.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Also, I used to consider myself well-versed in 70s music. Until the poo poo la la incident.


You are not the only one that was thrown off by that reference.

And, yes, "groovilicious" and anyone using that word should be perma-banned.


----------



## No0bMan (Feb 11, 2016)

This thread has been hard for me to respond to. 

First, WUS made me a watch enthusiast. Which oud all well and good. Except I bought a Daniel Wellington watch. I then felt like crap because it's just a fashion watch. On a NATO. So some redeeming qualities. I then bought a couple of vostok watches, and really enjoy their history.

To make a really long story short, I went from knowing nothing, to feeling like only Swiss made 18k, automatic watches were worth having - to wearing my DW, and buying an Invicta soon.

I do have to admit, I hate date Windows on my autos. If the power reserve runs dry, they're more trouble than they're worth to fix the date.


I have nothing against Quartz watches. Except changing a battery. I hate that. I should invest in an eco drive...

I've ruined a leather watch strap trying to remove the pins with out a tool.

I really want a 009. That's all.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I used to consider myself well-versed in 70s music. Until the poo poo la la incident.


70's is indeed, and ironically, an uncharted continent for many, despite being so easily available now to anyone who wishes to explore it.

But technically, PPLL is 80's music (84)... a decade during which I was a "Slave to the Rhythm."


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I confess... i basically don't care that this pic captured not only my dive bezel rotated to 45 after and even managed to capture the extra nato strap coming untucked... also as you see Fitz continues to give ZERO F***s about my watch..


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

I confess: I've really missed seeing Fitz in this thread lately.

Welcome back!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

When I'm feeling especially passive aggressive I like to click my bezels one or two clicks off 12 to mess with those with OCD.


----------



## tareed59 (Mar 8, 2009)

TradeKraft said:


> When I'm feeling especially passive aggressive I like to click my bezels one or two clicks off 12 to mess with those with OCD.


As a former interrogator whose job was to "push" people's buttons, this one makes for some good fun, because the people who take the time to comment on the bezel misalignment are fun to "yank around" psychologically. Yeah... I have a mean streak sometimes...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I flip to the Evine channel for entertainment from time to time. Admittedly it would be funnier if I drank. I can't stand how they mispronounce the word "Tonneau". They pronounce it as "2 know". It makes me angry.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Barry S said:


> I confess: I've really missed seeing Fitz in this thread lately.
> 
> Welcome back!


My wife was delighted to hear that Fitz is something of a hit on the "watch nerd"...as she call it... forums..

Fitz is just the best cat... he certainly makes my life better by being in it... everyday he cracks me up by sitting on my computer desk like this while I'm trying to work and basically making it impossible (for a little while till he jumps down) because he is sitting on the mouse cord and also 90% of the mouse pad...


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Rocat said:


> I flip to the Evine channel for entertainment from time to time. Admittedly it would be funnier if I drank. I can't stand how they mispronounce the word "Tonneau". They pronounce it as "2 know". It makes me angry.


Deployment


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

atarione said:


> My wife was delighted to hear that Fitz is something of a hit on the "watch nerd"...as she call it... forums..
> 
> Fitz is just the best cat... he certainly makes my life better by being in it... everyday he cracks me up by sitting on my computer desk like this while I'm trying to work and basically making it impossible (for a little while till he jumps down) because he is sitting on the mouse cord and also 90% of the mouse pad...


Nice cat, Fitz. He could eviscerate the mouse and leave it on the keyboard.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm getting better at not buying watches I sorta like being sold at a great price while I wait for watches that I really like to be offered at a good price.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I love Fitz.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I confess: My desk is an embarrassing mess and I have to be careful of WRUW shots that might catch the crap piled everywhere.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't post everyday in the WRUW threads because my pics look crap. The knowledge that some people take 20-30 pics before getting a good one is heartening but I don't have that kind of patience. 

Also cos I usually wear the same watch for about a week at a time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

I took a new job in a new state and my family is staying behind for a few months while my kids finish school. My biggest worry is that no one is talking to my watches to reassure them I didn't forget about em


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> I took a new job in a new state and my family is staying behind for a few months while my kids finish school. My biggest worry is that no one is talking to my watches to reassure them I didn't forget about em


Leaving your family behind is one thing but your watches?!?!

On a serious note (if that's allowed here) best of luck with your new job and new home.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Barry S said:


> Leaving your family behind is one thing but your watches?!?!
> 
> On a serious note (if that's allowed here) best of luck with your new job and new home.


I know, I know, I'm ashamed to admit I abandoned them!

Thanks for the well wishes, I won't tell anyone you tried to pull the whole "serious note" truck


----------



## BPal75 (Feb 4, 2016)

- I don't know what F71 means but I'm too embarrassed to ask.

- I think the Seiko tuna looks like a hideous monstrosity.

- I can't properly pronounce 3 out of 4 Swiss and German watch brands and models so whenever I speak to someone about watches in person I sound really stupid.

- The word tourbillon sounds over the top pretentious to me and don't get me started on what horology makes me think of.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clock_King (Feb 4, 2016)

I don't know how people manage to remove spring bars with such ease...


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Clock_King said:


> I don't know how people manage to remove spring bars with such ease...


Practice. Lots of practice.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> Practice. Lots of practice.


And the right tool.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I find spare bracelet links randomly in pockets of my clothes.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

BPal75 said:


> - I don't know what F71 means but I'm too embarrassed to ask.


Too embarrassed to read the whole thread too?



GuessWho said:


> The mystery, revealed!
> View attachment 7295114


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Too embarrassed to read the whole thread too?


But if you only browse WUS via Tapatalk you never see that at all.


----------



## BPal75 (Feb 4, 2016)

Bradjhomes said:


> Too embarrassed to read the whole thread too?


Yep. But thanks for the clue. I almost exclusively access the forum through tapatalk on my phone, so that URL business went right over my head. Thanks.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

I won't spend more than $200 on a Seiko because i'm a snob and feel bad about spending more than that on "just a Seiko"


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> But if you only browse WUS via Tapatalk you never see that at all.


You still see where someone has explained it though.

People shouldn't be too embarrassed to google either. When I search for "what does f71 mean?" the second hit gives the answer.

I also now know the code for a communication failure between the user interface control board and the central control board on a Kenmore Elite HE3!


----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)

I keep experiencing those awkward moments when someone says, "nice watch" - and I respond with a long description of its technical virtues, where the movement was made, the depth rating, and what a great deal I got on it - before I realize that they're not even wearing watch, and meant it the same way they might say, "nice shirt".


----------



## BPal75 (Feb 4, 2016)

Bradjhomes said:


> You still see where someone has explained it though.
> 
> People shouldn't be too embarrassed to google either. When I search for "what does f71 mean?" the second hit gives the answer.
> 
> I also now know the code for a communication failure between the user interface control board and the central control board on a Kenmore Elite HE3!


New confession: I'm lazy.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> But if you only browse WUS via Tapatalk you never see that at all.


It's not visible in iOS Safari either unless you tap the url field.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Bradjhomes said:


> You still see where someone has explained it though.
> 
> People shouldn't be too embarrassed to google either. When I search for "what does f71 mean?" the second hit gives the answer.
> 
> I also now know the code for a communication failure between the user interface control board and the central control board on a Kenmore Elite HE3!


It seems to me that such an arcane reference being so prominent in a Google search means a lot of people here are asking the same question.

I confess that I would find it easier to just answer the question rather than try to school them on the fine points of internet research.

That's my laziness talking -- work smarter, not harder.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

drgoretex said:


> I keep experiencing those awkward moments when someone says, "nice watch" - and I respond with a long description of its technical virtues, where the movement was made, the depth rating, and what a great deal I got on it - before I realize that they're not even wearing watch, and meant it the same way they might say, "nice shirt".


Oh, I do this, too.

I get so excited that I might actually be meeting another WIS out in the wild that I start rattling off stuff about the movement, history, etc. Only to be met with looks like they just realized I'm a psycho.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

One of my earlier confessions was that I did not like the Seiko SARB033. I just joined the recent Massdrop for it because I like it enough for the price (and it could make a good gift for my dad).


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

When I first saw the name "Fitz" on this forum I thought it was referring to the metal polish in a tube!


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

I accidentally stained a new light brown leather strap with greasy potato chip fingers. Instead of googling a way to clean the spots, I smeared the rest of the strap with more potato chip grease.


----------



## manwithmanynames (Mar 26, 2016)

I still don't know what f71 is...Looked everywhere :dumb:


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

kinglee said:


> When I first saw the name "Fitz" on this forum I thought it was referring to the metal polish in a tube!


this is Fitz .. (i guess Fitz is a polish also... ) he is my cat ... and is widely regarded as being quite a good cat... except the Ginger bast*rd refuses to give any of my watches the time of day... as you see here he is doing a sound check...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

manwithmanynames said:


> I still don't know what f71 is...Looked everywhere :dumb:


Everywhere except the URL (web address) of this forum, apparently.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

BalooSD said:


> I accidentally stained a new light brown leather strap with greasy potato chip fingers. Instead of googling a way to clean the spots, I smeared the rest of the strap with more potato chip grease.


If I did that I'd get hungry whenever I checked the time.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

manwithmanynames said:


> I still don't know what f71 is...Looked everywhere :dumb:


You haven't looked at the last couple of pages of this thread though, I guess.

It's in the URL of the Affordables forum. Each forum has a different /f[]


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

I'll admit I think Indiglow is one of the best watch inventions in the last 50 years...Much more useful than lume/tritium in the dark. I'd like to see it licensed to other brands and develop some capacitor to store mechanical movement to enable its use on automatic watches. Cuz the one Timex I own is pathetic!


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

I confess that I travel internationally a lot, and every time I do, I look in the stupid Duty Free magazine in the seatback pocket. I always look at the electronics section and the watches. There are never ever any good deals on the airplane duty free shops. I haven't even found a single one that I like, even if it is over priced, but I continue to look anyway. Lately I even started reading the descriptions, which are pathetic at best and don't give you any of the specs that you may want to know, like movement, crystal material, and so forth.

But I must look. Every time.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

BalooSD said:


> I accidentally stained a new light brown leather strap with greasy potato chip fingers. Instead of googling a way to clean the spots, I smeared the rest of the strap with more potato chip grease.


Anyone else here scared of how chronopolis will respond to this, once he finally gets out of the bathroom?

<ducking for cover>


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

After reading all those guys asking on the "F71" moniker, I kinda got curious. Why is the affordables forum placed under 71? I mean, why should the affordables be classified with this number and not another? was it arranged because it fitted the website hierarchy, is it by order of chronological appearance or what?

So I started searching, starting with the number one.

(News from the Watch Industry) Sounds reasonable.

the "public forum" is number 2. That's reasonable too

there's nothing on F3 or F4. Weird. Maybe its reserved or something.

24 hour watches are on F5.

_What? 
_
....but hey, its the first forum characterized by theme, so yeah, makes sense.

....but.... the second forum by theme is the affordables!

I'm seething with indignation.


----------



## manwithmanynames (Mar 26, 2016)

Did that, saw it, but I was thinking it might have a meaning?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

georgefl74 said:


> After reading all those guys asking on the "F71" moniker, I kinda got curious. Why is the affordables forum placed under 71? I mean, why should the affordables be classified with this number and not another? was it arranged because it fitted the website hierarchy, is it by order of chronological appearance or what?
> 
> So I started searching, starting with the number one.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing (and I don't know the answer) that they were allocated as they were created. Affordables (or whatever it used to be) was created after many others, and just before CMWF, The Cafe and Dive Watch Forum.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Another confession…

Before opening an email from Massdrop, I get very excited but then the dread rushes in. I start worrying that I will see one of my holy grails there and might not have the available funds. Then I worry there will be an offer for a piece at a price I cannot resist so I must purchase on principle. Last, I worry over possibly seeing something I already own, or worse, something I have arriving in the mail. All this happens in the span of 20 seconds.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Bradjhomes said:


> I'm guessing (and I don't know the answer) that they were allocated as they were created. Affordables (or whatever it used to be) was created after many others, and just before CMWF, The Cafe and Dive Watch Forum.


That's as good a guess as any but I find it rather odd that the affordables came after 24h watches. Or Kobold. Heck, Orient is 401 and Longines 405.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

georgefl74 said:


> That's as good a guess as any but I find it rather odd that the affordables came after 24h watches. Or Kobold. Heck, Orient is 401 and Longines 405.


It didn't start out as Affordables. Legend has it that before it became an all encompassing Affordables forum it was either Invicta or Timex (depending on who you listen to).

It's entirely believable that a brand forum for either of those was added after an initial batch of 40-50 forums.

The newly created forums such as Grand Seiko are up in the 600s. That seems to be how they are allocated now, so I see now reason to suspect that's not how they were in the past too.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Bradjhomes said:


> It didn't start out as Affordables. Legend has it that before it became an all encompassing Affordables forum it was either Invicta or Timex (depending on who you listen to).
> 
> It's entirely believable that a brand forum for either of those was added after an initial batch of 40-50 forums.
> 
> The newly created forums such as Grand Seiko are up in the 600s. That seems to be how they are allocated now, so I see now reason to suspect that's not how they were in the past too.


Now you have me digging up old Invicta threads.

Yeah, its a really slow day

Hmmm...already in March 2007 the forum name was Affordables and there were "HOURS of Invicta reading". Search wont get anything older than that


----------



## MrBaso (Feb 27, 2014)

I sometimes wishes that people notice and compliment my watch. Yet since I live in Indonesia and it is not a safe country, I am afraid that someone will notice my watch, follow me to the parking lot and rob me there. As a result of that thought, I often try to cover my watch with my shirt sleeve so that no one sees my watch.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I joined this forum just for this thread.


Hi.


Sent from my iPhone using flares, semaphore and messenger goats.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Welcome! Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Confession:

When I started collecting watches, I told myself I would not buy impulsively and will never sell anything out of my collection. One of my grails suddenly became available and I realize I have not been following the former and now seriously rethinking the latter. This sure is fun!


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

I hate when people post a watch in the affordable WRUW thread that is obviously not "affordable". Like "oops, did I just post my $4000 watch here?" my bad... oh well. I never give them a like ha ha. 

I think 85% of the cost of a new Rolex is wasted money, or at least it would be for me. Even if I was very wealthy. 

I believe people who go on rants about how much they hate a Steinhart or some other "homage" watch are just secretly mad that they paid $5-10K+ for a watch and know some other dude is wearing a $500-$1000 Swiss Made "homage" watch and getting almost the same "attention" and probably even more satisfaction. 

I think leather straps on a dive watch are fine, if I have no intention of diving or getting into deep water all of a sudden (I live in Phoenix Arizona, one of the hottest deserts on Earth) then why not? To live by some code that I must stay true to the watches "intended use" seems very disingenuous. NO... I don't dive, so what? I like the watch! 

I hate when I see a pic in WRUW thread and think wow that's amazing, gorgeous. Then look it up on the Internet to find it's a 40mm watch and the person that posted it has tiny little wrists or it was shown on a table or something. This happens a lot. I have a 7 5\8 inch wrist so I prefer 42 to 46mm. Let me clarify that they usually look great on others, just my personal preference. I am a 6'1" 250 lb. wrestling coach and 40mm and below just feel too small on me.

I am at a point that if it's a quartz watch there better be something else about it that is unique or be incredibly attractive or I am not interested. Bulova Precisionist is a good example, love it. 

My 24 slot watch box is arranged in very precise and infinitely complex way that only I understand and I rethink it often. 

I make rules for my next purchase, then break them far too often. Then convince myself that my rules were stupid in the first place. Then I do it all over again. 

I can't stop buying watches, I honestly think just the act of researching them and shopping them online, waiting, eventually ordering then anticipating their arrival is somehow therapeutic or addictive or both. I think I might have a problem. 

WUS is my enabler

I am honestly, genuinely happy for people I have never met when I see them show off their new watch and express how happy it makes them. This is because I know the feeling and am glad I am not alone in getting that much joy from some little thing that tells the time and deep down I want someone to be happy for me when I get one. 

When I first joined WUS I thought there were quite a few snobby, condescending jerks on here... now I know there are ha ha. But there are even more, good hearted, knowledgeable, true watch enthusiasts that are always willing to be supportive, helpful and answer questions. I hope someday to become one of them. 










Sent from my Galaxy Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

atarione said:


> this is Fitz .. (i guess Fitz is a polish also... ) he is my cat ... and is widely regarded as being quite a good cat... except the Ginger bast*rd refuses to give any of my watches the time of day... as you see here he is doing a sound check...


I really think Fitz should photo bomb all kinds of threads. Just randomly appear. I'm sure that at least in F71 it would be safe z


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

^^You don't get a like from me for that post, TimeDilation.


----------



## mpnap (Mar 7, 2011)

I love the look of Panerai and at 7 3/4 " wrist size it fits great and looks even better. But to try it out I bought a homage for dirt cheap. Sandwich dial with excellent lume, decorated Asian movement running within few sec a day, sapphire crystal. Now that I have the funds to buy the real thing, I can't bring myself to spend additional $4k just to get a name on the dial. Yet, I still want one. Irrational all the way. So now I keep postponing the decision until I spend the money on something else I guess.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I've given away watches, some very nice ones too.
For all sorts of reasons of course - some I no longer wanted, but sometimes simply because I thought it would look BETTER on someone I knew.

I find that the delight of seeing the receiver loving it is often much greater than the delight I experience in buying watches for myself to keep.
I wonder why I don't do this more often? Well, I just might.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

My fountain of youth is a slow running watch.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

mpnap said:


> ....But to try it out I bought a homage for dirt cheap......Now that I have the funds to buy the real thing, I can't bring myself to spend additional $4k just to get a name on the dial. Yet, I still want one. Irrational all the way......


I do not think this is irrational at all. It's rewarding someone for their design and intellectual property. Uneconomical, yes. Unnecessary, perhaps. Irrational, no.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

TimeDilation said:


> I hate when I see a pic in WRUW thread and think wow that's amazing, gorgeous. Then look it up on the Internet to find it's a 40mm watch and the person that posted it has tiny little wrists or it was shown on a table or something. This happens a lot. I have a 7 5\8 inch wrist so I prefer 43 to 46mm.


I though the same thing for a long time. You and I have very similar wrist sizes (my wrist ranges from 7.5"-7.8" with humidity on the left and 7.75"-8" on my right). I always thought 40mm was not just too small, but far too small! Now I prefer 40mm. I don't think it looks small at all, and my wrist is fairly flat (which would tend to make a small watch look even smaller). I can pull off up to a 44-46mm watch (and did for years) but it is isn't well designed, just looks garish to me now. 40 is now my sweet spot but I have recently worn and Hamilton Khaki 38mm and......... just fine, not too small! I just bought an explorer-ish watch at 35.2mm and guess what....... not too small! I would never have thought that!

I'm not trying to tell you that you're wearing a watch that's too big for you, you're not. And I'm not trying to convince you that 40mm is ideal for everyone. It's not. But don't balk at 40mm just because it's 40mm. It'll most likely work for you. I'm just saying don't hem yourself in (or out of) some great watches because of size. They might surprise you!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

1. You've admired watches from afar for so long, and had this same Citizen Eco-Drive for years. It's time to get in the game! Buy another nice watch! Something like $100 to $150! LET'S DO THIS!

2. Oh look, a watch-lovers message board!

3. Oh. You just learned that Stuhrling you bought isn't as cool as you thought. And look at THOSE! Let's create a rotation of watches to wear!

4. Those watches you bought were gigantic. What were you thinking?

5. Flip, flip, flip; buy, buy, buy.

6. I MUST HAVE ALL OF THE THINGS!

7. Oh look, a design to make a watch drawer!

8. OK, this is special. Spend over $1,000 on a watch JUST THIS ONE TIME.

9. This watch came with a nice, glass-covered watch box. But I'm not sure what I can use it for. I have plenty of room in my watch drawer.

10. My watch drawer is nearing capacity; maybe I'll move my less-desirable ultra-affordables to the watch box.

11. Flip, flip, flip. Buy, buy, buy. Flip, flip, flip. Evolve, evolve, evolve.

12. My watch drawer is full.

13. My watch box is full.

14. It's time to consolidate. Keep just a couple of your best, that you can be happy wearing.

15. Consolidate, consolidate, consolidate.

16. LOOK AT ALL THE SALES IN THE "HEAD'S UP" THREAD! I DIDN'T EVEN KNOW I WANTED THAT!

17. LOOK AT THAT PREORDER! HOT!!

18. I WANT ALL OF THE THINGS!!

19. If I go to a second watch drawer, I could keep my clothes in a large box in the closet ...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> I've given away watches, some very nice ones too.
> For all sorts of reasons of course - some I no longer wanted, but sometimes simply because I thought it would look BETTER on someone I knew.
> 
> I find that the delight of seeing the receiver loving it is often much greater than the delight I experience in buying watches for myself to keep.
> I wonder why I don't do this more often? Well, I just might.


True confession, I think Chronoplolis is trying to take over WUS by way of some weird avatar voodoo.










I mean what on earth is going on there with my avatar? That's definitely not my picture.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

I completely appreciate where you are coming from. Who knows maybe my tastes will evolve over time.



justadad said:


> I though the same thing for a long time. You and I have very similar wrist sizes (my wrist ranges from 7.5"-7.8" with humidity on the left and 7.75"-8" on my right). I always thought 40mm was not just too small, but far too small! Now I prefer 40mm. I don't think it looks small at all, and my wrist is fairly flat (which would tend to make a small watch look even smaller). I can pull off up to a 44-46mm watch (and did for years) but it is isn't well designed, just looks garish to me now. 40 is now my sweet spot but I have recently worn and Hamilton Khaki 38mm and......... just fine, not too small! I just bought an explorer-ish watch at 35.2mm and guess what....... not too small! I would never have thought that!
> 
> I'm not trying to tell you that you're wearing a watch that's too big for you, you're not. And I'm not trying to convince you that 40mm is ideal for everyone. It's not. But don't balk at 40mm just because it's 40mm. It'll most likely work for you. I'm just saying don't hem yourself in (or out of) some great watches because of size. They might surprise you!


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

I love this thread! I never PLAN to spend more than $300 on a watch. Notice the carefully worded language there. Now this might get me kicked off WUS.... I really like and use the Timex Expedition "velcro" bands! I even put one on my Citizen Chrono! I'm all about the comfort in a watch system. I want to wear a watch, not have the watch wear me.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I've given away watches, some very nice ones too.
> 
> I find that the delight of seeing the receiver loving it is often much greater than the delight I experience in buying watches for myself to keep.


My first decent watch was given to me in 1992 by a stranger when he noted my admiration of it. (1968 Bulova Deep Sea) 
I was mildly ashamed that my enthusiasm was being taken as greed, but he insisted I have it.

It is still my favorite watch.
And the genesis of my love of watches.

I wish I knew who he was/is so that I could thank him.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

You can have all the expensive watches in the world...................but you ain't feeling complete without some F71's...


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

kinglee said:


> I love this thread! I never PLAN to spend more than $300 on a watch. Notice the carefully worded language there. Now this might get me kicked off WUS.... I really like and use the Timex Expedition "velcro" bands! I even put one on my Citizen Chrono! I'm all about the comfort in a watch system. I want to wear a watch, not have the watch wear me.


I'm thinking about putting a Timex Expedition velcro band on a vintage Timex beater I just scored on eBay and wear it until it falls apart. As for your plan, good luck in succeeding where I have failed miserably.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

cayabo said:


> My first decent watch was given to me in 1992 by a stranger when he noted my admiration of it. (1968 Bulova Deep Sea)
> I was mildly ashamed that my enthusiasm was being taken as greed, but he insisted I have it.
> 
> It is still my favorite watch.
> ...


You know, it may be a good idea to start a thread over at the Bulova forum. World is a small place after all

Sent from my LG-V900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrBaso (Feb 27, 2014)

I wish there is a thing called wrist enlargement. 6" wrist is just way too small.


----------



## seanrieger (Apr 7, 2015)

Okay, here goes nothing. So I've already gone through the "I don't like Rolex" phase and have come around to really liking a number of Rolex watches (Submariner, GMT, Daytona). My problem is that I won't buy or wear one because I feel like most people would simply think it's fake. The funny part? I wear Parnis and other homages (Sub and Daytona) all the time because I feel like they are clearly not fakes. I feel like the Rolex logo immediately puts you under suspicion. Yes, I know how irrational that sounds. The bizarre part? With all my other watches, I could care less what people think. I wear them for me. There I said it. I'll go back to lurking, now.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

TimeDilation said:


> I hate when people post a watch in the affordable WRUW thread that is obviously not "affordable". Like "oops, did I just post my $4000 watch here?" my bad... oh well. I never give them a like ha ha.


Agreed!



TimeDilation said:


> I think leather straps on a dive watch are fine, if I have no intention of diving or getting into deep water all of a sudden (I live in Phoenix Arizona, one of the hottest deserts on Earth) then why not? To live by some code that I must stay true to the watches "intended use" seems very disingenuous. NO... I don't dive, so what? I like the watch!


I live in Gilbert, nice to see another AZ WIS representing! Also, I like divers. I like to wear them on bracelets, but I'm not against anyone wearing them on leather, or NATO or ZULU or rubber or whatever. Sometimes it is about function, sometimes it is about comfort, and sometimes it is about looks... bottom line, do what you like!


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

cayabo said:


> My first decent watch was given to me in 1992 by a stranger when he noted my admiration of it. (1968 Bulova Deep Sea)
> I was mildly ashamed that my enthusiasm was being taken as greed, but he insisted I have it.


My introduction to true WISdom was much the same. I've always liked watches, ever since I was a little kid, but never spent more than $30 on a watch. Then an acquaintance (at best) bought himself a new watch, which I admired. The next day he brought me his "old" one, gave it to me and said enjoy and walked away. A nice quartz Seiko. And I did enjoy!


----------



## abax_312 (Dec 21, 2013)

MrBaso said:


> I wish there is a thing called wrist enlargement. 6" wrist is just way too small.


In college I gained about 8-10 pounds by working out with friends. I had a Skagen watch at the time with a deployment-type clasp (made a Z shape when viewed from profile). Anyway I found out that if I curled my wrist I could pop the buckle.

Now that I've returned to my baseline weight I can no longer pop it. So I think you can have some control over your narrow wrist.

For a confession: I'm already thinking of ideas for a watch for my brother as a wedding gift even tho he isn't engaged and I can't tell if a Cocktail time is just me projecting since I don't think he'd wear it but maybe once a year. (Any advice?)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

"this will be my last watch for a while" .....(orders another one within a week).
"this will my grail which will end my watch purchases (buys grail, goes off web-surging for yet another Seiko/Gshock) ...hard to swallow realization. I really DON'T have any grails.
"Seiko monster and sumo are over hyped"...owned both and flipped both. IMO, good watches but both overrated imo. (puts Kevlar jacket on).
"Love the Invicta threads".......totally popcorn worthy. Sit back and enjoy the WuS carnage/thread massacre!!


----------



## MrBaso (Feb 27, 2014)

abax_312 said:


> In college I gained about 8-10 pounds by working out with friends. I had a Skagen watch at the time with a deployment-type clasp (made a Z shape when viewed from profile). Anyway I found out that if I curled my wrist I could pop the buckle.
> 
> Now that I've returned to my baseline weight I can no longer pop it. So I think you can have some control over your narrow wrist.


Yeah I tried to do curls as well and I can see that my watch bracelet is slightly thighter after the exercise. But, the change in size is very minimal. Curls increases the size of the upper part even more and it makes my wrist look even smaller than the rest of my body. Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

SSingh1975 said:


> "this will my grail which will end my watch purchases (buys grail, goes off web-surging for yet another Seiko/Gshock) ...hard to swallow realization. I really DON'T have any grails.


"Oh damn, I just spent a thousand dollars on a grail but I will cherish it forever. Besides, I can sell my cheaper watches to offset the cost. Maybe I can get a sub-hundred dollar Casio or Citizen Eco-drive as a beater to balance out wrist time for the grail. That is nothing compared to what I just spent on that grail. Ooh, but that watch has a few nice variants, I should get more than one."

Five years later... "Anyone want a free Casio? I literally have dozens of them I don't wear."


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Sunday confessions...

I used to say, "I never want a diving watch. I will never use it. I have a tiny wrist and I do not need that much steel strapped to it. They are bulky, ugly and everything looks misproportioned. You guys and your love of divers are ridiculous." Just yesterday... "I want a Seiko SRP367 Baby Tuna."

I have a strong dislike of Eterna KonTiki design-particularly the "KonTiki" on the dial, the long minute markers and its signature triangle markers.

I have a very modest and attainable holy grail which means I am likely to purchase it when have a small financial windfall or just by drunken impulse. For me, it is less a grail than it is an albatross.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

SSingh1975 said:


> "this will be my last watch for a while .....


Over the last four months I have purchased five "last watches."


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

I recently went three months without buying a watch which felt like an eternity.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Some more confessions:

1. I do not know what size my wrist is. I've never measured it. Maybe I should.

2. I have not yet installed Tapatalk on any of my devices. I don't know why. It would probably make this easier. I tend to avoid installing extra apps for as long as possible. Irrational... maybe.

3. Lately watches have been cutting into my funds for another hobby. One that isn't allowed to be discussed on this forum. It is hard trying to balance the funding between the two.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

ok... I admit it I hate the Seiko Z22 straight or curved vent rubber dive strap... I tried leaving my SKXA35 on it ... but I can't take it anymore... before leaving the house today I took the Z22 off and put it on a black nato... so much better.. (also I'm apparently getting some Skills in band changing did the swap in 3 minutes while my wife grabbed her stuff to leave the house... no problems / scratches or blah blah... easy..









I tried to like the Z22 I left this on the Z22 since (whenever I got this late Jan /early Feb...I think) but I just felt it was uncomfortable... I don't care about the "fashion" elements of the NATO debate so much ..I like that it is less likely to have a watch lost in the Sea on a NATO..and I find them comfortable.

There may be a rubber what strap I would like out there I have yet to have such a rubber watch strap on my arm...I haven't really liked any of them I have tried on so far.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Sometimes what I write sound snarky or condescending when I don't intend it to be. I know I could throw a  at the end of my post or sentence or explicitly state I'm joking to avoid hurt feelings but I'm lazy, so I don't do it. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I have a strong dislike of Eterna KonTiki design-particularly the "KonTiki" on the dial, the long minute markers and its signature triangle markers.


Thank goodness, I'm not the only one. There's so much love for that watch that I was starting to feel like a freak for not getting it.


----------



## art3a (Apr 1, 2016)

SSingh1975 said:


> "this will be my last watch for a while" .....(orders another one within a week).
> "this will my grail which will end my watch purchases (buys grail, goes off web-surging for yet another Seiko/Gshock) ...hard to swallow realization. I really DON'T have any grails.
> "Seiko monster and sumo are over hyped"...owned both and flipped both. IMO, good watches but both overrated imo. (puts Kevlar jacket on).
> "Love the Invicta threads".......totally popcorn worthy. Sit back and enjoy the WuS carnage/thread massacre!!


Going to have to agree with you on the Invicta threads. I've dug up some old ones recently and it was quite entertaining.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

no-fi said:


> Thank goodness, I'm not the only one. There's so much love for that watch that I was starting to feel like a freak for not getting it.


I had to google the Eterna KonTiki just now. (I had no idea what it was, or what it looked like. Now I know)

Having done so, I am undecided. I can see it becoming something that might grow on me, or it may go the other way and become something I don't like. As for right now, I am squarely in the middle.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

kendalw3 said:


> I had to google the Eterna KonTiki just now. (I had no idea what it was, or what it looked like. Now I know)
> 
> Having done so, I am undecided. I can see it becoming something that might grow on me, or it may go the other way and become something I don't like. As for right now, I am squarely in the middle.


It grows on you. Or it doesn't. It certainly is a unique watch. I like unique watches (or homages of them).

All my favorites have at least one detail that gets them on the first string. Of course there are many other things I love about my favorite watches but examples include: the hexagon indices of the Huldra. All of the duneshore (ok, curved case back). The contour map of the Kontiki, etc.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

NightOwl said:


> Sometimes what I write sound snarky or condescending when I don't intend it to be. I know I could throw a  at the end of my post or sentence or explicitly state I'm joking to avoid hurt feelings but I'm lazy, so I don't do it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Stay strong my friend! Don't bend to lesser minds! I understand the emoji you used in your post was used as an example.......I grudgingly see the usefulness of that, but please, I implore you! No more! Society is losing it's words and it's ability to use and understand them! Stay strong! Or lazy! That works too!! Stay lazy my friend!!!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

justadad said:


> Stay strong my friend! Don't bend to lesser minds! I understand the emoji you used in your post was used as an example.......I grudgingly see the usefulness of that, but please, I implore you! No more! Society is losing it's words and it's ability to use and understand them! Stay strong! Or lazy! That works too!! Stay lazy my friend!!!


Lesser minds... Pffft.

Yo mama FAT! Chump.
I mean it.
No, really.

:-!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Lesser minds... Pffft.
> 
> Yo mama FAT! Chump.
> I mean it.
> ...


Hey Chronopolis, yo mama so fat that she has to wear a GMT watch because her as$ covers two time zones.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

I think I'm starting to appreciate G-Shocks. I mean I almost looked at them at a store on the weekend.. pretty weird.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Hey Chronopolis, yo mama so fat that she has to wear a GMT watch because her as$ covers two time zones.


Oh, hey-yull yeah, mamama fat alright.
Every time she goes missing, her face has to be printed on all 4 sides of a milk carton.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh were getting into yo mama now? 









Look at me finding one related to watches, well time keeping at least. Do I get a cookie for not going full non sequitur?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I confess to liking bad movies, lazy puns & weak irony.

e.g.
Big watches make the owner look girly - this watch looks small because the owner is too girly.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

cayabo said:


> I confess to liking bad movies, lazy puns & weak irony.
> 
> e.g.
> Big watches make the owner look girly - this watch looks small because the owner is too girly.
> ...


Yeah that's why it looks small...


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

I'll confess to mocking people that need a "beater" watch. 

I just bought a Victorinox because I wanted a watch to wear hiking, swimming, and kayaking...


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

DPflaumer said:


> I'll confess to mocking people that need a "beater" watch.
> 
> I just bought a Victorinox because I wanted a watch to wear hiking, swimming, and kayaking...


I think buying a beater watch is a ridiculous concept and I confess to doing it quite often when I don't want to admit to myself that I just want something for the sake of having something shiny and new. I think a true beater watch is one that reliable and worn without concern for scratching it and the fact that I just bought a few tubes of Polywatch just to restore my beaters says a lot.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

DPflaumer said:


> I'll confess to mocking people that need a "beater" watch.
> 
> I just bought a Victorinox because I wanted a watch to wear hiking, swimming, and kayaking...


When I travel to less reputable countries I appreciate my $30 Casio MDV106. It looks nice on the wrist, performs well in the water, and if it gets stolen or beat up I really don't care... Beater watches are great!


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

All of my watches would probably be considered be beaters by most here. And I love them all


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I guess can call all my watches beaters when I wear them on my right wrist. (That only makes sense if a certain idiom exists in your country.)


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I guess can call all my watches beaters when I wear them on my right wrist. (That only makes sense if a certain idiom exists in your country.)


I confess it took me waaaay too long to catch that one.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I guess can call all my watches beaters when I wear them on my right wrist. (That only makes sense if a certain idiom exists in your country.)


Good way to get the power reserve up I guess


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

idvsego said:


> Good way to get the power reserve up I guess


We're still talking about watches here.....right? 'cause my "power reserve" is usually lower afterwards.........(I guess that's sort of a confession.....)


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Keyzard said:


> We're still talking about watches here.....right? 'cause my "power reserve" is usually lower afterwards.........(I guess that's sort of a confession.....)


This is turning in to taxicab confessions real quick.


----------



## Murphy Son (Apr 20, 2015)

I hate rubber straps. I've tried to like them, but just can't


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

no-fi said:


> Thank goodness, I'm not the only one. There's so much love for that watch that I was starting to feel like a freak for not getting it.


I'm not a big fan of them either. But the white dial with blue indices? Hot damn that looks good.










Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

heady91 said:


> I'm not a big fan of them either. But the white dial with blue indices? Hot damn that looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which brings me to my next confession:

Before I came to WUS, I had never heard of the Kontiki -- or Eterna.

But it as soon as I saw the white/blue one in the "Heads Up" thread I knew I would have to have one. I got mine with the beautiful brown alligator strap I wanted but immediately put it on the blue bomber jacket strap like so many others.


----------



## SirHorse (Dec 10, 2014)

This thread has been a lot of fun. It's taken me weeks to finish, mainly because it's been read during work. I have learned so many new things but one, above all, can never be forgotten. The avatar of Chronopolis will forever haunt me. With each entrance of that image to the forefront of my mind, also comes horrid thoughts of him shouting poo poo la la while rolling on a bed of gray market arm hair. I don't know if that's even a thing, but it seems somehow plausible. To each their own. Live the dream, my friend!


----------



## tmann (Aug 14, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I have a possibly unfounded, certainly pathological, fear of springbars. More specifically, springbar failure.
> 
> Think about it -- the present and future of your most precious watch hangs on that tiny piece of inexpensive steel, x2. No one EVER talks about when springbars should be changed. Really? Those tiny lug holes? That tiny bar? That's it? For years and years?
> 
> And if you go back to Page 1 of this, I'm the guy who doesn't like NATOs. So ... unlucky me.


Seems like someone would have come up with some sort of system of having solid, bars that run THROUGH the watch lugs with screw threads on one end. It could work in a similar manner to the screw in bracelet pins. Such a system wouldn't rely on spring pressure to keep the watch in place.

Anyways, I am here to admit that I genuinely dislike MOST of the Seiko diver mods that I've seen on this website. Everyone seems to be trying to come up with something new, and a good number could best be described as "garish". Sorry for judging, but that's the way I see it. I like the ones that have a racing design/motif and the ones that retain a classic watch design-look. But most of the ones I see do nothing for me.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

tmann said:


> Seems like someone would have come up with some sort of system of having solid, bars that run THROUGH the watch lugs with screw threads on one end. It could work in a similar manner to the screw in bracelet pins. Such a system wouldn't rely on spring pressure to keep the watch in place.
> 
> Anyways, I am here to admit that I genuinely dislike MOST of the Seiko diver mods that I've seen on this website. Everyone seems to be trying to come up with something new, and a good number of them don't work well. I like the ones that have a racing design/motif and the ones that retain a classic watch design-look. But most of the ones I see do nothing for me.


Erm....you mean screw bars?










Not my pic, but yes - they're a good idea.


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

Bradjhomes said:


> Erm....you mean screw bars?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genius invention.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Keyzard said:


> We're still talking about watches here.....right? 'cause my "power reserve" is usually lower afterwards.........(I guess that's sort of a confession.....)


I guess that's what they call a service interval....


----------



## tmann (Aug 14, 2015)

Bradjhomes said:


> Erm....you mean screw bars?


Yes, thank you. That's what I was trying to describe.  So why aren't these more common? I realize that there would be a slight machining cost, but it can't be THAT much more than the standard spring-bar hole. It would be a nice design feature for those watches that are meant for heavy outdoor use (divers, Victorinox INOX, G-shocks, etc.)


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

tmann said:


> Yes, thank you. That's what I was trying to describe.  So why aren't these more common? I realize that there would be a slight machining cost, but it can't be THAT much more than the standard spring-bar hole. It would be a nice design feature for those watches that are meant for heavy outdoor use (divers, Victorinox INOX, G-shocks, etc.)


Some G-Shocks and Pro-Trek/Pathfinder watches have had those for years. I too wonder why they are not on standard analog watches. The only reason I can come up with is the old, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" answer. Although Bertucci has a good solution if you like that kind of thing.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

tmann said:


> Yes, thank you. That's what I was trying to describe.  So why aren't these more common? I realize that there would be a slight machining cost, but it can't be THAT much more than the standard spring-bar hole. It would be a nice design feature for those watches that are meant for heavy outdoor use (divers, Victorinox INOX, G-shocks, etc.)


They're mainly seen on dive watches but I have no idea why they're not more common. I've had 4 or 5 watches with screw bars and it's always a bonus.


----------



## DuncanP (Oct 19, 2012)

DPflaumer said:


> I'll confess to mocking people that need a "beater" watch.
> 
> I just bought a Victorinox because I wanted a watch to wear hiking, swimming, and kayaking...


What, only one?! That just won't do. 
Pretty sure you need to buy another 2 watches. One for each of those activities.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> Erm....you mean screw bars?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or Bertucci's solid case?


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

heady91 said:


> I'm not a big fan of them either. But the white dial with blue indices? Hot damn that looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really trying to like this. I just don't


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

Confession: Every time I see a bund strap, I shudder because it make me think of bondage/BDSM. Something about all that leather belongs in a gimp room. No thanks.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

An actual confession - I like to look at the reflection of my watches in mirrors or windows as I walk past them.


----------



## BadSport340 (Jan 29, 2016)

-Bund straps are atrocious. 

-I would never buy a truly expensive watch because I'd rather have a new car instead. 

-I purchased an SKX009 two days ago and have already purchased two straps for it. The watch hasn't arrived yet. 

-I really want a Speedmaster but I don't think 21 year old me could wear one without looking pretentious. So I'm waiting a few years. 

-I like divers on leather straps 

-When I shower, I put on a dive watch and then hang it on a hook so I can look at it without getting soap on it. 

-I've never held, or even seen a Rolex in person. The nicest watch I've handled is a Speedmaster. 

-When I see someone wearing a watch, I try to identify it without getting caught staring. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

daforg said:


> An actual confession - I like to look at the reflection of my watches in mirrors or windows as I walk past them.


Oh I am definitely guilty of this. I do that with my sneakers, too.


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

I don't know if it's much of a confession, but I've somehow amassed quite a few nato/zulu straps. I didn't have a watch to wear them on so I bought a cheap sub homage so I could use them, but here's the stupid part - I don't think I even LIKE nato/zulu straps! Madness, I tell you! Looking at so many WRUW threads can drive a man nutty!


----------



## tmann (Aug 14, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Oh I am definitely guilty of this. I do that with my sneakers, too.


I will sometimes pose and look at myself in the bathroom mirror. It's not as dumb as it sounds...I've noticed that a watch looks a lot different when viewed at an angle from five feet away, than it does straight on from 10 inches.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

tmann said:


> I will sometimes pose and look at myself in the bathroom mirror. It's not as dumb as it sounds...I've noticed that a watch looks a lot different when viewed at an angle from five feet away, than it does straight on from 10 inches.


I will give a sly glance at my reflection on a window to see how much of my watch is showing from under my sleeve or if it is catch the light enough. Of course if I am walking toward a glass pane, I will be staring directly at my wrist in the reflection.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

I just messed up, not too badly but funny enough to mention. Back story is I quite like the Magrette Dual Time but I haven't been able to convince myself that I'd use the dual zones very often. 

So today I needed to call a business associate overseas and I checked the time, did some rough calculations and decided it was 8am and it would be fine to call. So I ring up and get a very groggy answer on the other end. Turns out it was 6am, not 8am. Now if I'd had my dual time with the two zones set then this wouldn't have happened...right? :think: 

I think I need to let my wife know that I need this important business tool.. because it's clearly too much effort to check the time zones set on my mobile.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

BadSport340 said:


> -When I see someone wearing a watch, I try to identify it without getting caught staring.


Don't be shy.

I, on the other hand, try to get caught -- by staring at the owner without bothering to identify the watch.

That way, I can cause, and engineer the ensuing "conversation" to become much more "vivacious," and much more quickly, and I waste less time trying to find out what watch.;-)

Sample:

HE: "Da fluck you looking at?"
ME: "FU. Nice watch. But not nicer than mine." (I whip mine out and show him.)
HE: "Get the fluck outta here. (But intrigued.) Ooo... that IS nice."
ME: "FU. Don't breathe on it. You buy a round, and I just might show you some cool watches." b-)


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Barry S said:


> Before I came to WUS, I had never heard of the Kontiki -- or Eterna.
> 
> But it as soon as I saw the white/blue one in the "Heads Up" thread I knew I would have to have one. I got mine with the beautiful brown alligator strap I wanted but immediately put it on the blue bomber jacket strap like so many others.


I'd also never heard of it before the fire sales and accompanying hysteria/euphoria. At the time I thought it was hideous and didn't get involved. Now that all the deals are run and done, I want one...


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

no-fi said:


> Confession: Every time I see a bund strap, I shudder because it make me think of bondage/BDSM. Something about all that leather belongs in a gimp room. No thanks.


Sounds like a diversionary tactic to keep all of us from asking questions about the "play room" in your basement...


----------



## Vicolindo (Feb 28, 2016)

This has probably already been confessed but I roll up my sleeves to show off my watch and pretend I just rolled them up because i'm working hard.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I just got to work. 
I am not wearing a watch.
Oh, the humanity.


----------



## Vicolindo (Feb 28, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I've given away watches, some very nice ones too.
> For all sorts of reasons of course - some I no longer wanted, but sometimes simply because I thought it would look BETTER on someone I knew.
> 
> I find that the delight of seeing the receiver loving it is often much greater than the delight I experience in buying watches for myself to keep.
> I wonder why I don't do this more often? Well, I just might.


I gave my brother an Invicta Venom I bought a couple of months ago from my collection. He was very happy and I enjoyed the delight he took in receiving it. Really, I just wanted it out of my collection because it was a total impulse buy and seeing it on someone else's wrist confirmed just how stupid it looked.


----------



## Vicolindo (Feb 28, 2016)

cayabo said:


> I just got to work.
> I am not wearing a watch.
> Oh, the humanity.


If I don't wear a watch to work, its a telltale sign that I have ordered one and its being delivered to work. Like today.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> I've given away watches, some very nice ones too.
> For all sorts of reasons of course - some I no longer wanted, but sometimes simply because I thought it would look BETTER on someone I knew.
> 
> I find that the delight of seeing the receiver loving it is often much greater than the delight I experience in buying watches for myself to keep.
> I wonder why I don't do this more often? Well, I just might.


I've given away three watches over the years. Two to students I tutored as reward for improving their performance in school, and an Invicta Eclipse moon phase to my sister. I attempted to give a watch to my best friend as a groom's gift this year; it was a Stuhrling play on the Golden Bridge that he admired a few years ago. But given that he doesn't wear watches, giving it to him made no good sense; I got him a beer homebrew kit instead.

It is always better to give than to receive. Though receiving can be so sweet.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sevenmack said:


> It is always better to give than to receive. *Though receiving can be so sweet.*


I guess this is why we give things to ourselves so often. :-!
But also get extra miffed when the thing turns out not to be what we thought we wanted. o|


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

cayabo said:


> I just got to work.
> I am not wearing a watch.
> Oh, the humanity.


you dont have a drawer in your desk with a couple of spare watches? Wait, maybe I just found my F71 confession


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I was out of town for three days this week on business and I only took one watch to wear. I found that I was quite happy with just the one watch as there were no decisions to be made based on what I was wearing and I didn't need to set the date or wind it as she was still ticking from use the previous day. Really, it was so easy getting ready in the morning. Now I'm wondering why I have so many watches.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Wait, not everyone carries a travel watch case preloaded with a spare?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Next thing you'll tell me is that you don't lay out a microfiber cloth to avoid having too many scratches to brush and polish out of your clasp and bracelet in the evening.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I actually have a couple travel watch cases, however, they are not pre-loaded! For some reason I just wanted to take the one watch and it all worked out amazingly well. 

Love the microfiber cloth by the keyboard idea to avoid desk diver issues! Why didn't I think of that? I must be a neanderthal.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I like watches and I like seeing watch pictures but what I cannot stand are hairy arms and hands in the pictures of watches. I also cannot stand the overstuffed sausage look displayed by a few folks wearing bracelets or straps that are several sizes too small for them. It makes me wonder why I am sharing a hobby with neanderthals and overstuffed sausages.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Wait, not everyone carries a travel watch case preloaded with a spare?





idvsego said:


> you dont have a drawer in your desk with a couple of spare watches? Wait, maybe I just found my F71 confession


Some people keep an emergency spare in their glove box...


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> I like watches and I like seeing watch pictures but what I cannot stand are hairy arms and hands in the pictures of watches. I also cannot stand the overstuffed sausage look displayed by a few folks wearing bracelets or straps that are several sizes too small for them. It makes me wonder why I am sharing a hobby with neanderthals and overstuffed sausages.


One of us! One of us!

Damn you, now I want sausages.


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> I like watches and I like seeing watch pictures but what I cannot stand are hairy arms and hands in the pictures of watches. I also cannot stand the overstuffed sausage look displayed by a few folks wearing bracelets or straps that are several sizes too small for them. It makes me wonder why I am sharing a hobby with neanderthals and overstuffed sausages.


I wax for no one!!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> I like watches and I like seeing watch pictures but what I cannot stand are hairy arms and hands in the pictures of watches. I also cannot stand the overstuffed sausage look displayed by a few folks wearing bracelets or straps that are several sizes too small for them. It makes me wonder why I am sharing a hobby with neanderthals and overstuffed sausages.


This...totally, this.

Not going to lie, it makes me cringe seeing this sort of thing.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

You guys suck. #Hairyarmsmatter


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

You are an exception, good sir. You are a man of exquisite taste if I may say so.



blowfish89 said:


> You guys suck. #Hairyarmsmatter


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Neither of those are bad. It's the macro shots with hairy stalks shooting all over the place that are kind of.... Bleh. But I am hairy so glass houses and such.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> You are an exception, good sir. You are a man of exquisite taste if I may say so.


*doffs hat*
Here, you will like this, I just posted a SOTC - https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/my-three-watch-collection-sotc-2016-a-3083762.html


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

idvsego said:


> Neither of those are bad. It's the macro shots with hairy stalks shooting all over the place that are kind of.... Bleh. But I am hairy so glass houses and such.


Got those too.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

From now, I guess I'll just have to have my fiancee post all my wristshots.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

atarione said:


> this is Fitz .. (i guess Fitz is a polish also... ) he is my cat ... and is widely regarded as being quite a good cat... except the Ginger bast*rd refuses to give any of my watches the time of day... as you see here he is doing a sound check...


Shouldn't your watches be giving HIM the time of day?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

blowfish89 said:


> Got those too.


It look like you have a cone shaped crystal lol.....


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I was bad enough when I realized, after posting a WRUW shot, that I hadn't wiped off the crystal, or had a fingerprint on the case. Now I have to comb my arm hair, too!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> It look like you have a cone shaped crystal lol.....


Watch - supermatte, crystal - superflat


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I, especially, like the watch on the top picture.



blowfish89 said:


> From now, I guess I'll just have to have my fiancee post all my wristshots.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> I, especially, like the watch on the top picture.


I would hope so, given the fact that you bought it from me.


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)

Negakinu said:


> 1. I take off my watch while I'm pooping and stare at the movement or dial until I'm finished. This can take up to 20 minutes on a bad day.


T.M.I.


----------



## tmann (Aug 14, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> I like watches and I like seeing watch pictures but what I cannot stand are hairy arms and hands in the pictures of watches. I also cannot stand the overstuffed sausage look displayed by a few folks wearing bracelets or straps that are several sizes too small for them. It makes me wonder why I am sharing a hobby with neanderthals and overstuffed sausages.


I think that it's safe to say that most people (or maybe most guys) have wrists that are kind of a funny shape when they are part of a close-up watch-on-wrist photo; for whatever reason, it's not a photogenic part of the body. Weird, huh? I find it best to wear a long-sleeve shirt or sweater when taking my watch-on-wrist photos. The watch looks better and my wrist/hand look better.

Problem solved.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

tmann said:


> I think that it's safe to say that most people (or maybe most guys) have wrists that are kind of a funny shape when they are part of a close-up watch-on-wrist photo; for whatever reason, it's not a photogenic part of the body. Weird, huh? I find it best to wear a long-sleeve shirt or sweater when taking my watch-on-wrist photos. The watch looks better and my wrist/hand look better.
> 
> Problem solved.


True, and also more light or increase brightness later so I look whiter :-d


----------



## dougcee (Feb 7, 2009)

I admit I'm an accuracy freak. That's one reason automatics tend not to work out for me.
I'll wear an ugly watch if it's accurate!:-d


----------



## dougcee (Feb 7, 2009)

Ha--I know what you mean about the tight straps on big arms etc., but when you visit the "What are you wearing right now" posts, Its like "abandon hope all ye who enter here". In other words, be prepared!:-d


Tanjecterly said:


> I like watches and I like seeing watch pictures but what I cannot stand are hairy arms and hands in the pictures of watches. I also cannot stand the overstuffed sausage look displayed by a few folks wearing bracelets or straps that are several sizes too small for them. It makes me wonder why I am sharing a hobby with neanderthals and overstuffed sausages.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

dougcee said:


> I admit I'm an accuracy freak. That's one reason automatics tend not to work out for me.
> I'll wear an ugly watch if it's accurate!:-d


I am with you alot of the time. However in my day to day stuff as long as I am within a couple of minutes I'm ok. I am learning to appreciate automatics.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm the total opposite of the high accuracy guys. I rarely need an accurate time reading and wouldn't care if I lost minutes a day if it was a cool enough watch.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

TradeKraft said:


> I'm the total opposite of the high accuracy guys. I rarely need an accurate time reading and wouldn't care if I lost minutes a day if it was a cool enough watch.


I was running 3-4 minutes late to an important meeting.
Then, I realized my watch was 5 minutes ahead.
Boy, did that feel good.
My watch not only LOOKED totally cool, it WAS cool for being "inaccurate." :-!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I was running 3-4 minutes late to an important meeting.
> Then, I realized my watch was 5 minutes ahead.
> Boy, did that feel good.
> My watch not only LOOKED totally cool, it WAS cool for being "inaccurate." :-!


I'm living with this everyday now. Squale is running pretty fast (+15s/day and been three weeks now). I thought I missed my train, but there it was - 2 minutes after I reached.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I was running 3-4 minutes late to an important meeting.
> Then, I realized my watch was 5 minutes ahead.
> Boy, did that feel good.
> My watch not only LOOKED totally cool, it WAS cool for being "inaccurate." :-!


Better fast than slow, man. I feign the, "Oh am I late?" look at my watch. When checking the time in a meeting, I always give my watch quick shake to rattle the bracelet or rotor.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

dougcee said:


> I admit I'm an accuracy freak. That's one reason automatics tend not to work out for me.
> I'll wear an ugly watch if it's accurate!:-d


do yourself a favor and do not.... I repeat DO NOT.... ever go to the high accuracy quartz forum. Trust me, it will save you lots of time and money.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I generally intentionally set my watch 4 or 5 minutes fast so as to minimize the odds of being late to stuff.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

I've not been around because my Watch itch was scratched by 3 watches - which I wear 90+% of the time now.

























And yes, I do wear a G-Shock for anything involving power tools, hand tools, or manual labor.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Docrwm said:


> ...And yes, I do wear a G-Shock for anything involving power tools, hand tools, or manual labor.


Anything involving power tools, hand tools, or manual labor I leave to my wife.


----------



## tareed59 (Mar 8, 2009)

Ok...One of you bastards mentioned the Watchville app and where I never cared before, suddenly I'm obsessed with the accuracy of my watches... ruined my whole year! But since I have no more itch to buy more watches, it keeps me busy, so there's that...


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I should not be allowed to work on watches aside from battery and strap swaps.

For the past week she has been rather insistent that I swap 2 dials in a pair of my Citizen Eco-Drives. Since they have the same movement and dial size, easy peasy... Wrong, I killed both...


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

cayabo said:


> I just got to work.
> I am not wearing a watch.
> Oh, the humanity.


I've been late to work on more than one occasion after leaving my house and realizing I didn't have a watch on and found it totally justifiable. To put it more in perspective, I once left my work computer at home and reasoned it was more appropriate to work at my desk from my phone and "rented" laptop from our IT department than to turn around and thought nothing of it.


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

Negakinu said:


> 1. I take off my watch while I'm pooping and stare at the movement or dial until I'm finished. This can take up to 20 minutes on a bad day.


I've considered submitting a pic while pooping at work in a few WRUW forums since it's really the only time I get to browse these threads during the daytime. After further consideration, I figured the tile patterns were a dead giveaway and didn't. You're all welcome.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Fitz hasn't been cooperating with any attempt to photograph him all week... so no watch + Fitz photos which I enjoy posting

However...since it is just SCIENCE that Cats make photos better ...Someone did bring their Cat to the Office for Pet friendly Friday... yeah.. they brought their cat to work..she actually did very well...Fitz would not have enjoyed this at all...

but here is pic with the Cat


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

tareed59 said:


> Ok...One of you bastards mentioned the Watchville app and where I never cared before, suddenly I'm obsessed with the accuracy of my watches... ruined my whole year! But since I have no more itch to buy more watches, it keeps me busy, so there's that...


To ruin your upcoming year there are two other useful apps I use to track accuracy. Hairspring uses the microphone to measure the beat and give an error rate. Then there is Watchtracker which measures variance over time. Both great apps, I use Watchville to set the time and track accuracy with the other two.

Here's a link to some screenshots of Watchtracker: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/how-l...tic-movement-breaks-3067642.html#post27972178

Happy obsessing!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

daforg said:


> To ruin your upcoming year there are two other useful apps I use to track accuracy. Hairspring uses the microphone to measure the beat and give an error rate. Then there is Watchtracker which measures variance over time. Both great apps, I use Watchville to set the time and track accuracy with the other two.
> 
> Here's a link to some screenshots of Watchtracker: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/how-l...tic-movement-breaks-3067642.html#post27972178
> 
> Happy obsessing!


Is there a good Android equivalent to Watchtracker?

Edit: and a good equivalent to Hairspring that doesn't crash on load?


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

It has been 68 days since I bought my last watch. I just started collecting a little over a year ago so this was the first Black Friday / holiday season that I have gone through. When I finally came to my sense, realized I had bought 8 dive watches (one of my addictions) since mid-November. I may be buying a new Citizen A-T (my other watch addiction) on Monday if it is still available at a local store. I don't need it, have several already, but the price is too good to pass up.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

My watch collection has gotten so out of control (relatively speaking, for me, about 38 watches here and incoming), it's driving me nuts! I have watches I really want to wear, but have to wait because of other watches I really want to wear. I think, at least on weekends, I will have to start doing mid-day watch changes. I never thought I would be that guy. But then, I never thought I would be the guy who spends $200, $500, $1,000, more than $1,000, more than $1,000 more than once, more than $100 on a strap, etc.

I seriously don't know how some of you with collections of 50 or 100 or more watches do it. I'm guessing you don't feel the connection to them all, and want to wear them all, that I do.


----------



## Taipan89 (Jan 19, 2013)

MacInFL said:


> It has been 68 days since I bought my last watch. I just started collecting a little over a year ago so this was the first Black Friday / holiday season that I have gone through. When I finally came to my sense, realized I had bought 8 dive watches (one of my addictions) since mid-November. I may be buying a new Citizen A-T (my other watch addiction) on Monday if it is still available at a local store. I don't need it, have several already, but the price is too good to pass up.


Haha, I've gone 168 days and am managing it OK, probably because I've got an incoming Bundeswehr and Commander 300 arriving soon. Once they're here and the excitement blows over the itch will return stronger than ever, cheers, Richard


----------



## Taipan89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Double post


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

I always pee sitting down.

Oh, this is just about watches?


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I guess can call all my watches beaters when I wear them on my right wrist. (That only makes sense if a certain idiom exists in your country.)


This idiom does indeed exist where I live. Understood your message loud and clear. Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My watch collection has gotten so out of control (relatively speaking, for me, about 38 watches here and incoming), it's driving me nuts! I have watches I really want to wear, but have to wait because of other watches I really want to wear. I think, at least on weekends, I will have to start doing mid-day watch changes. I never thought I would be that guy. But then, I never thought I would be the guy who spends $200, $500, $1,000, more than $1,000, more than $1,000 more than once, more than $100 on a strap, etc.
> 
> I seriously don't know how some of you with collections of 50 or 100 or more watches do it. I'm guessing you don't feel the connection to them all, and want to wear them all, that I do.


This is the very reason why I don't have nearly as many as I used too. I would spend 1/2hr before bed each night wrestling with the decision of which watch to wear the next day so I can leave it out. It drove me nuts! Now- I have a much smaller collection and it makes it way easier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

I always wonder if people dropped their watches in their coffee/latte/whatever beverage after they took the photo of the watch delicately resting on the rim of the mug/glass/whatever.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Those embedded ads in each thread are pretty cool and not annoying at all. Not in the least. Nope. I don't even notice them half the time.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Also, I listed a watch for sale and, while its listed, I bought a new NATO that wouldn't work on any other watch I own but that one. I won't be heartbroken if it doesn't sell.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Trying2BuySomeTime said:


> I've considered submitting a pic while pooping at work in a few WRUW forums since it's really the only time I get to browse these threads during the daytime. After further consideration, I figured the tile patterns were a dead giveaway and didn't. You're all welcome.


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think a lot of the Invicta hate is a product of groupthink, although some of the criticisms are justified.
It really bothers me when people post pics on a WRUW thread that don't belong to the theme, especially the brand forums. Why would you post a Rolex in a Seiko forum? I also don't like it when people post the same pics on WRUW threads over and over. It seems lazy to me. One person does it all the time, and it really irks me.
I think a lot of the people on here would be great people to meet in real life, but there are at least two (who shall remain nameless) who I think would be complete jerks, but for different reasons.
It bothers me that there are very few women on WUS. Although I personally have zero interest in women's watches, I wish there were more threads about them. I think we all assume that all contributors are men talking about men's watches.
I never wear my more expensive watches on the weekend, unless I'm going out. It seems unjustified.
I once jokingly told my co-workers, "If I ever buy a Rolex, that means I'm stealing from the organization." I got one 2 ½ years ago.
I hate it when someone who starts a thread, likes every single post in the thread, seemingly out of courtesy (I may have done this).
I'm still embarrassed that I started a thread a couple years ago about a fake Steinhart.
For a long time, I thought IWC was a German company, because "Schaffhausen" sounds German.
I friggin' love Sinn and IWC. I couldn't care less about the rampant criticisms of IWC's movements. I have no patience for in-house snobbery. It's "neat," but doesn't make your watch any better or worth a penny better than any other watch just because the movement is in-house.
I get annoyed when people inquire about watches I already sold. I post *SOLD* all over the title and the body of the post, yet somehow people overlook it. But I'm always courteous in response.


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

I thought I had shrugged it off, but the modding bug still has a hold on me. I just might be able to get my hands on an NOS, unused Spork dial (just the one, so do not ask!) along with a set of OEM Seiko Stargate white/black hands that could turn my SKX007 into something truly spectacular. 

Now the wait (mid May, I was told) is killing me! But I can't tell "her*", since... well you know why. And there is always the possibility that the dial deal won't go through. :-s


*This would be my GF, not the watch. Just saying...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

OSUMBA2003 said:


> I always pee sitting down.


I do too, except I sit facing the tank.
That way, I can also rest my head on the tank, and take a nap.
Pee and nap: My idea of multitasking.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

OSUMBA2003 said:


> I think a lot of the Invicta hate is a product of groupthink, although some of the criticisms are justified.
> It really bothers me when people post pics on a WRUW thread that don't belong to the theme, especially the brand forums. Why would you post a Rolex in a Seiko forum? I also don't like it when people post the same pics on WRUW threads over and over. It seems lazy to me. One person does it all the time, and it really irks me.
> I think a lot of the people on here would be great people to meet in real life, but there are at least two (who shall remain nameless) who I think would be complete jerks, but for different reasons.
> It bothers me that there are very few women on WUS. Although I personally have zero interest in women's watches, I wish there were more threads about them. I think we all assume that all contributors are men talking about men's watches.
> ...


Lol, #7

I've seen plenty where people will blatantly criticize the OP and he'll still go right down the list "liking" every post


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

CMFord said:


> I always wonder if people dropped their watches in their coffee/latte/whatever beverage after they took the photo of the watch delicately resting on the rim of the mug/glass/whatever.


Mental note: don't buy any watches from folks who do that



Toothbras said:


> Lol, #7
> 
> I've seen plenty where people will blatantly criticize the OP and he'll still go right down the list "liking" every post


Actually I've done that a couple of times just to laugh them away and make them feel like they aren't achieving much


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm sure most watches could handle a dunk in some coffee or a beer, I just wouldn't want to wash the watch after.



georgefl74 said:


> Mental note: don't buy any watches from folks who do that


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Duplicate post...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

In case you haven't noticed or are slow on the uptake, Chronopolis is officially weird.

And when I see his avatar, the image of Mr. Bean comes to mind, except Chronopolis' avatar is Mr. Bean at age 40, with a mustache, and an age-defying maniacal glint in his eyes after enduring so many mishaps.



Chronopolis said:


> I do too, except I sit facing the tank.
> That way, I can also rest my head on the tank, and take a nap.
> Pee and nap: My idea of multitasking.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

If I'm honest people accidentally dunking a watch in coffee or beer (assume some degree of water resistance) puts me off buying used watches far less than the people messing with their watches while in the bathroom.....


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

I was going to 'like' Chronopolis' last post but I felt like I would have to wash my hands after.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Some people text when stopped at a stop light, I take wrist shots for the WRUW thread... ( don't takes pics of your watch and drive!)


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

MEzz said:


> Some people text when stopped at a stop light, I take wrist shots for the WRUW thread... ( don't takes pics of your watch and drive!)


I will only post steering wheel shots while parked.... just not worth the risks of having to explain to the cops why exactly you are taking photos of your wrists at a red light... however despite the cellphone while driving ban here, I swear every police car i see has the Officer talking (not hands free) on a cellphone...

Amusingly also I have seen a number of the police here that are just total garbage at driving (poor lane control, no signals , tailgating ... etc) but I digress.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> In case you haven't noticed or are slow on the uptake, Chronopolis is officially weird.
> 
> And when I see his avatar, the image of Mr. Bean comes to mind, except Chronopolis' avatar is Mr. Bean at age 40, with a mustache, and an age-defying maniacal glint in his eyes after enduring so many mishaps.


I like to think this is the pic taken shortly after one (or more) of three things have just occurred:

1) Chronopolis has just had (or come into contact with) water.

2) He just realized that he has eaten, and it's after midnight.

3) He forgot to turn the camera flash off before taking his profile selfie.

In any case, I'm sure the transformation was complete and the house completely destroyed soon after this pic was taken!


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

CMFord said:


> Duplicate post...


Ditto.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sometimes I forget what watch I'm wearing. I'll see a pic online and I look at mine to compare and...damn, wrong watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Years ago, on different forums focused on different topics....I was very confrontational. I enjoyed the argument, the *wit* of the back and forth, etc....

I just posted a real opinion on WUS that I knew would probably catch some grief.....then I removed it, because I realized that I enjoy a forum environment that is relaxed, relatively emotionless for me, and more humor filled if anything

Funny how things change

Good night


----------



## fiona_jdn (Sep 29, 2015)

OSUMBA2003 said:


> It bothers me that there are very few women on WUS. Although I personally have zero interest in women's watches, I wish there were more threads about them. I think we all assume that all contributors are men talking about men's watches.


A lot of the posts in the ladies forum are from guys looking for watches for their girlfriends.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

fiona_jdn said:


> A lot of the posts in the ladies forum are from guys looking for watches for their girlfriends.


Whether it is a guy looking for watches for their girlfriends or women looking for watches for their boyfriends, I always hope the receiver of that watch comes back and learns more about watches, eventually becoming one of us.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

I confess: I bought my first mesh strap the other day, and I love it! I was very surprised at how comfortable it is and how nice it looks. I am seriously considering buying more of them!








Confession: I've posted this same picture in multiple threads now... I almost feel bad about it. Almost...


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

I accidentally bought a 5-ring zulu leather strap thinking it was a standard Nato. It made every watch I tried it on sit awfully high, so I decided to cut off the extra piece of leather and two rings. I still hate it. Plus I scuffed it up badly against on the crudely machined edges of my Vostok Amphibia, so I can't even sell it. Total waste of money.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I was minding my own business trying to drunk ebay shop Vostok watches.. when Fitz did this... I believe my wife has been training the cat to block my browsing of ebay..because Fitz frequently does this when I look at ebay??


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

I love mesh bracelets but for the life of me cannot cut them properly to suit my wrist size. I have gone through 2 already in my WIS life both have been badly damaged. I tried all sorts of cutters etc and filing. I don't have a Dremel and don't want to purchase one just for that. Seems everyone else 'knows' how to cut them to size. I can't...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

C4L18R3 said:


> I love mesh bracelets but for the life of me cannot cut them properly to suit my wrist size. I have gone through 2 already in my WIS life both have been badly damaged. I tried all sorts of cutters etc and filing. I don't have a Dremel and don't want to purchase one just for that. Seems everyone else 'knows' how to cut them to size. I can't...


Actually I don't either, that why I purchased two that don't need cutting. The first one uses small sections that you can unscrew while the other has the traditional pins and looks more like a normal one in appearance. And you can sell them if you don't need them anymore down the line. PM me if you need details on the sellers


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Confession time.

I purchased a Fortis Spacematic off of E-bay. Man was I excited. I love the slight bit of character it has vs. many "flieger" watches. 

I did not do my due diligence.

It was listed as an automatic, even stated that the rotor turned flawless in the ad.

It arrived

And I learned that it was the short-lived auto/mechanical movement inside after I was curious as to why the hand moved only once per second, the movement is easily comparable to the Seiko Kinetic watches

The disappointment set in, and I have never actually worn it. It is still in the box it shipped in, under my desk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

More Sunday confessions:

I am often reluctant to add watches to my wish list, particularly my grail list, because I know it means the watch is under serious consideration and I have already decided to purchase it.

Out of respect, I make sure I shower before putting on a grail watch I've attained.

I always seem to have at least one watch my family and friends not know I own until it is unveiled at the time of my choosing.

Whenever a friend or family member asks how much my watch costs, I will admit to 80% of the actual cost, try to de-emphasize it by saying it includes the cost of shipping and the aftermarket strap, and finally topping it off with: "I got a really good deal on it." At this point, if I get the sense I am being judged for my purchase, I will offer my watch for that person to wear and enthusiastically start talking about watches which will, without fail, end the conversation.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't think of myself as being particularly OCD-afflicted. But if my watch with a uni-directional bezel is accidentally set with the pip one click past perfect alignment at 12, you better believe that trip around the dial is being made again.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

The bezel on my dive watch is still set for the rice I cooked........yesterday.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

I dread the day I'll have to decide whether to pitch or service an auto watch. I better not grow too attached to some of them.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> I dread the day I'll have to decide whether to pitch or service an auto watch. I better not grow too attached to some of them.


I'm not worried about having to service an automatic as much as I am about having to service more than a few at a time as I tend to binge-buy. Do watchmakers ever swing a volume discount for service?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I'm not worried about having to service an automatic as much as I am about having to service more than a few at a time as I tend to binge-buy. Do watchmakers ever swing a volume discount for service?


I hope they do!


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

As winter turns to spring, I usually start to develop a watch tan line on my wrist. I hate seeing any tan lines, maybe that's why I enjoy nude beaches. Regardless, I saw tan lines a few days ago and I've gone watchless until the tan is gone. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

NightOwl said:


> As winter turns to spring, I usually start to develop a watch tan line on my wrist. I hate seeing any tan lines, maybe that's why I enjoy nude beaches. Regardless, I saw tan lines a few days ago and I've gone watchless until the tan is gone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


I don't tan, I burn. The tiny stripe of pale skin is irrelevant compared to the pain. So I appreciate watches that can be dunked clean of suntan lotion during summer outings. 


Ten-Ten said:


> The bezel on my dive watch is still set for the rice I cooked........yesterday.


I don't understand why rice cookers aren't more popular. True story: I hated making rice but like eating it so I asked two co-workers from Asian countries what the secret to making rice was at lunch one day. Ok, that sounds bad but they were both eating homemade lunches with rice and we were talking about cooking. Anyways, they both just stared at me and one said "use a rice cooker, dummy" I added the dummy. Most kitchen gadgets are dumb but rice cookers are AWESOME.

I dinged the anodized coating on my beater the other day for the first time and am annoyed that it bothers me. I can't decide if that's cause I was dumb to pick this watch to be a beater or smart because it'll show the love taps very, very clearly over the years.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Ten-Ten said:


> The bezel on my dive watch is still set for the rice I cooked........yesterday.


I actually used the bezel on a dive watch yesterday, while in water! I was out swimming with my daughter and at the end I gave her the "five more minutes" parenting pitch and realised I could actually track the five minutes. She loves my watches so was very impressed by this trick.

We ended up staying an extra ten minutes.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

daforg said:


> I actually used the bezel on a dive watch yesterday, while in water! I was out swimming with my daughter and at the end I gave her the "five more minutes" parenting pitch and realised I could actually track the five minutes. She loves my watches so was very impressed by this trick.
> 
> We ended up staying an extra ten minutes.


I suppose you could also use it to time the 30 minute wait after you eat, until you go back in the water.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I wish all my watch photo's could feature my Cat Fitz... or this bunny who belongs to the 13yr old daughter of a friend of ours.. we visted their house today, the bunny is very nice and friendly it came up and licked my hand and let me pet it and stuff.

omg soooo soft and fuzzy..
















now I want a bunny however i am pretty sure Fitz would eat the bunny...soooo maybe not.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

atarione said:


> ...now I want a bunny however i am pretty sure Fitz would eat the bunny...soooo maybe not.


On the upside, Fitz would end up a lot fatter, therefore more surface area = more fuzzy cat fur!

So still a win really.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

1. I would eat that bunny - if prepared in the Italian (Calabrese) style. Just sayin'.

2. I can't take the Australian accent. Just can't. 
I can barely tolerate it when spoken by a stunningly beautiful woman... Or a friend, but even then... it just wreaks havoc on my eardrums.



atarione said:


> omg soooo soft and fuzzy... now I want a bunny however i am pretty sure Fitz would eat the bunny...soooo maybe not.
> View attachment 7753386


----------



## lvl40cleric (Mar 13, 2015)

I feel pressure to tell people their Fossil watch is nice even though I want to tell them its ....

I won't buy or wear a watch with less than 100m water resistance 

I like to shower with a watch on so I don't zone out and take too long

I hate pics of a new band that doesn't have any colors that match the dial

I think I hate leather bands + afraid to ruin bracelets since it will hurt resale value = natos

I secretly buy watches but confess to my wife i bought them on the day I receive them - "don't worry I have like 5 watches I'm going to sell!"


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

HoosierTrooper said:


> The only thing more pointless than see through case backs are open heart or skeleton watches. Kind of like putting a window on the side of the engine in a car, I don't need to see inside it to know it's running.


I think a display caseback is more than just to see the movement is running. It's like a little engine and it is fascinating to see all the tiny parts that make it run.

The best part of an automatic watch is what's inside. Otherwise, may as well get a quartz.

I wish there were everyday cars that would show an engine to the outside world, instead if hiding it under plastic covers.


----------



## tareed59 (Mar 8, 2009)

Let me know if you want to unload it. I have a Wenger with the same movement and it is incredibly accurate.



Mediocre said:


> Confession time.
> 
> I purchased a Fortis Spacematic off of E-bay. Man was I excited. I love the slight bit of character it has vs. many "flieger" watches.
> 
> ...


----------



## tareed59 (Mar 8, 2009)

I get that too, but my reply is something like, "This? Not much at all..." They usually lose interest shortly after.



Mr. James Duffy said:


> More Sunday confessions:
> 
> I am often reluctant to add watches to my wish list, particularly my grail list, because I know it means the watch is under serious consideration and I have already decided to purchase it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

tareed59 said:


> Let me know if you want to unload it. I have a Wenger with the same movement and it is incredibly accurate.


PM sent


----------



## RoscoP (May 31, 2014)

I have a Casio f-91w and I really like it, those expensive watches seem even more expensive now...


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

idvsego said:


> you dont have a drawer in your desk with a couple of spare watches? Wait, maybe I just found my F71 confession


I keep a couple quartz watches at work, to wear as punishment should I forget to put a mechanical on in the morning.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

ebtromba said:


> I keep a couple quartz watches at work, to wear as punishment should I forget to put a mechanical on in the morning.


Be careful... You may start to appreciate the ease, accuracy, and reliability of quartz.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

I bought a Gerlach PZL P50 believing it to be a manual wind. After a day I couldn't understand why the power reserve was still showing as full... It's an auto.


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

I bought a Bulova from Macy's for almost $400. 

I win. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

idvsego said:


> Be careful... You may start to appreciate the ease, accuracy, and reliability of quartz.


I think I'll be fine.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> I bought a Bulova from Macy's for almost $400.
> 
> I win.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen


None available. I signed up for WUS, took it back (tried to, they told me I couldn't because THEY sized it for me - so then I had my local guy put the links back and brought to a different location), and then bought a Bernhardt for more than 100 bucks less.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Sarosto:
Now there's a wrinkle I've never tried.
Having a seller ship it to my place of employment
That is slick. I had a watch delivered to a daughter who lives the closest to my residence.
She ratted me out to the wife before the UPS driver started the engine in his truck!!!!
Danged women stick together.

X Traindriver


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

ebtromba said:


> I keep a couple quartz watches at work, to wear as punishment should I forget to put a mechanical on in the morning.


That's not a punishment. That's good, common sense. Especially if they are Bulova Precisionists.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

arogle1stus said:


> Sarosto:
> Now there's a wrinkle I've never tried.
> Having a seller ship it to my place of employment
> That is slick. I had a watch delivered to a daughter who lives the closest to my residence.
> ...


rookie


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Northlander said:


> I think a display caseback is more than just to see the movement is running. It's like a little engine and it is fascinating to see all the tiny parts that make it run.
> 
> The best part of an automatic watch is what's inside. Otherwise, may as well get a quartz.
> 
> I wish there were everyday cars that would show an engine to the outside world, instead if hiding it under plastic covers.


I would argue that exhibition case backs are even great on quartz. Consider the Bulova CURV (photo courtesy of mattlobi). The beauty of all watches can be found behind the case.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

arogle1stus said:


> Sarosto:
> Now there's a wrinkle I've never tried.
> Having a seller ship it to my place of employment
> That is slick. I had a watch delivered to a daughter who lives the closest to my residence.
> ...


You never trust women to keep secrets from other women. Especially if it your older-than-10-year-old daughter. She's learned not to trust men. Even daddy.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

I've been walking around with a watch polishing cloth in my pocket. 
Ubernerd level - unlocked.


----------



## Vicolindo (Feb 28, 2016)

Sometimes when my wife and I are "together", I think about my next watch purchase in order not to get "there" too quickly. See, participation in this hobby is a selfless act really.


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

Seriously debating consolidating my collection to fund a future Speedy Pro purchase. Don't really get to wear my collection much, plus the cash is always a plus.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> I've been walking around with a watch polishing cloth in my pocket.
> Ubernerd level - unlocked.


Imagine if you modded your pocket with an inner lining made of watch polishing cloth.:-d


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I saw a woman wearing a watch, and it wasn't a fashion watch. 
I weaseled my way closer - it was a Grey Dial V3 Orient Bambino.
I confess, I felt resentment towards my wife.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Vicolindo said:


> Sometimes when my wife and I are "together", I think about my next watch purchase in order not to get "there" too quickly. See, participation in this hobby is a selfless act really.


But depending on the watch, that might make things happen faster.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

cayabo said:


> I saw a woman wearing a watch, and it wasn't a fashion watch.
> I weaseled my way closer - it was a Grey Dial V3 Orient Bambino.
> I confess, I felt resentment towards my wife.


My wife doesn't care one whit about watches. And to the extent she ever wears one, she wants the cliched women's watch -- dainty and with jewels around it.

This both disappoints me and makes me happy, as I'm not sure our finances could handle two watch freaks simultaneously.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

artblakey said:


> cairoanan said:
> 
> 
> > I've been walking around with a watch polishing cloth in my pocket.
> ...


This is a Kickstarter project waiting to happen.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> I've been walking around with a watch polishing cloth in my pocket.
> Ubernerd level - unlocked.


Dude, fold and tuck it into your wallet or have it as a pocket square in your blazer or suit jacket pocket. Geez, were you raised by wolves with fashion watches or something? :-d


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

cayabo said:


> I saw a woman wearing a watch, and it wasn't a fashion watch.
> I weaseled my way closer - it was a Grey Dial V3 Orient Bambino.
> I confess, I felt resentment towards my wife.


If I saw the woman wearing a Bambino, she may be a subject of some other thoughts. None of them clean or allowable in church.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Dude, fold and tuck it into your wallet or have it as a pocket square in your blazer or suit jacket pocket. Geez, were you raised by wolves with fashion watches or something? :-d


Wolves wearing Invictas raising innocent watch loving children into monsters.
This explains Hublot.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> I would argue that exhibition case backs are even great on quartz. Consider the Bulova CURV (photo courtesy of mattlobi). The beauty of all watches can be found behind the case.
> View attachment 7778594


I really want one of those.

And I like plenty of the Bulova offerings, but I avoid buying them new. The Curv might make me change that policy...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I have way too many watches and lust over too many and making plans to acquire too many. True story.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

I was about to put down a deposit for the LE anniversary Sinn they introduced at Basel this year but then I wondered if I'd rather have a week long vacation by myself back in my home state of Hawaii. It's been a long year and I missed our* (*=a bunch of close college friends) annual NFL playoff Vegas weekend and the annual March Madness Reno weekend. In the end I choose the vacay over the Sinn. Really looking forward to May now. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

NightOwl said:


> I was about to put down a deposit for the LE anniversary Sinn they introduced at Basel this year but then I wondered if I'd rather have a week long vacation by myself back in my home state of Hawaii. It's been a long year and I missed our* (*=a bunch of close college friends) annual NFL playoff Vegas weekend and the annual March Madness Reno weekend. In the end I choose the vacay over the Sinn. Really looking forward to May now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


I had a similar struggle this year and made the same decision. I love watches but not at the expense of life experiences.


----------



## soundscape (Apr 4, 2016)

I paid for an Accurist Clerkenwell quartz based on looks alone, when I could have had an Orient Bambino 3 for an extra 50 bucks.


----------



## soundscape (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh, and I went from hating divers to loving them within a few days... without even owning one yet.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

I want to buy a "cocktail time" simply for the name!


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

atarione said:


> If I'm honest people accidentally dunking a watch in coffee or beer (assume some degree of water resistance) puts me off buying used watches far less than the people messing with their watches while in the bathroom.....


Or wearing a watch while they use their hand to... well, you know what..

I prefer to buy new!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Northlander said:


> atarione said:
> 
> 
> > If I'm honest people accidentally dunking a watch in coffee or beer (assume some degree of water resistance) puts me off buying used watches far less than the people messing with their watches while in the bathroom.....
> ...


Well, I am right-handed so my Seiko 5s always wind down.



soundscape said:


> Oh, and I went from hating divers to loving them within a few days... without even owning one yet.


Yeah, me too. I absolutely _loathed_ divers until two weeks ago. I never thought I would want so much steel on my wrist and the bezel function did not seem useful to me. Then, I saw the Seiko Baby Tuna and Mohawk and now I might be a little obsessed with them. I was hoping that feeling would pass and it still might. (I have a Baby Tuna coming in the mail.)


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I have broken a little known 11th commandment, Thou shalt not covet thy neighbor's watch.

I have coveted with lustful abandon, with premeditation, and out of sheer pleasure. 
Even after several watches, I repeatedly am unfaithful and do not enjoy any sense of fidelity when it comes to neighbor's watches. I have sinned in my heart and mind and wholeheartedly dream of romping on the beach with a brand new Watch -- that is not my watch -- on my wrists. 

I am doomed. Temptation, thy name is Watchuseek.


----------



## johnto1999 (Jan 10, 2016)

I've cheated on my wife with the Tudor sales girl


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Festina and Fossil have very agressive advertisement in my country. So as result, majority of people around me wear them and that piss me off.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> I have broken a little known 11th commandment, Thou shalt not covet thy neighbor's watch.
> 
> I have coveted with lustful abandon, with premeditation, and out of sheer pleasure.
> Even after several watches, I repeatedly am unfaithful and do not enjoy any sense of fidelity when it comes to neighbor's watches. I have sinned in my heart and mind and wholeheartedly dream of romping on the beach with a brand new Watch -- that is not my watch -- on my wrists.
> ...


Pics, or it didn't happen  ???


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Yeah, me too. I absolutely _loathed_ divers until two weeks ago. I never thought I would want so much steel on my wrist and the bezel function did not seem useful to me. Then, I saw the Seiko Baby Tuna and Mohawk and now I might be a little obsessed with them. I was hoping that feeling would pass and it still might. (I have a Baby Tuna coming in the mail.)


I didn't like diver watches at first ...I thought they looked to bulky... then I realized I'm 6'2" and 235lbs so I can easily wear just about any diver watches with my 8" wrist (barring something like the ice cream sandwich thick invicta hydromax...why watches like that exist baffles me?)

anyways now 95% of the time I'm wearing one of my 4 diver watches (SKX009,SKXA35,modded 7002 and SRP637) my wife bought me the Shrouded Monster for xmas I really like it a lot..









I think my wife got it for near about $220~ish (was around that price before xmas) so much watch for the money


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

johnto1999 said:


> I've cheated on my wife with the Tudor sales girl


Ordinarily, we would say pics or it didn't happen. But in this case, we'll just hope that your wife never finds out. Because half the watch collection will be gone.


----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

Wow great thread! 
I'm a little late to the party but here goes:

Most recently. ..I made what I thought was a low ball offer on an item in eBay. ..and I won..and it was expen $ive..
Really don't want it it, but I honored the rules and paid...in more ways than one.

All time:
Hate jewels on watches
Not a fan of gold
Hate teeny little <38 mm and >50 mm dinner plate watches
What is up with "mother of pearl" ?
See this one all the time..
Guy gets a new watch. ..wears it without having it sized...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

IAmScott said:


> Guy gets a new watch. ..wears it without having it sized...


Ugh yeah, this one gets on my nerves. Even if it is for a review or a store's product shot or video, seeing a watch worn properly on a wrist at different angles will go a long way to showing how it wears in the wild. Oh and welcome to the party! You might find yourself confessing to a lot more just as we all have here!


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

I bought a Seiko 5 a few weeks ago and I don't think I'll buy another automatic. It's a dress watch and I seldom get "dressed up ". So I feel I let it sit in the drawer and die! Quartz from here on. At least I can think of the money I'll save. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

IAmScott said:


> Guy gets a new watch. ..wears it without having it sized...


A couple years ago, I took a training class with a man whose watch was constantly sliding from his wrist all the way to his elbow. Bugged the hell out of me.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

I never hit the "like" button for your diver watches in the WRUW threads.

I wish there was a "you're kidding" button for for those orange ones with the outrageous bezel and mismatched ugly hands.

But secretly I break out in a rash acknowledging it's possible that maybe one day I'll be converted to your ways, and regret my years of hating.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

atarione said:


> I didn't like diver watches at first ...I thought they looked to bulky... then I realized I'm 6'2" and 235lbs so I can easily wear just about any diver watches with my 8" wrist (barring something like the ice cream sandwich thick invicta hydromax...why watches like that exist baffles me?)
> 
> anyways now 95% of the time I'm wearing one of my 4 diver watches (SKX009,SKXA35,modded 7002 and SRP637) my wife bought me the Shrouded Monster for xmas I really like it a lot..
> 
> I think my wife got it for near about $220~ish (was around that price before xmas) so much watch for the money


That is a good price because demand went up as supply went down on the Shrouded Monster aka Baby Tuna. (I call it the latter because it is less monstrous without the lamprey-like teeth.) I found a few places with it for about $250 USD but their websites and concurrent eBay listings looked ghetto, even for a gray market seller.

I have a narrow wrist at 6.75 inches, or a bit over 17 cm, but the short lugs that angle down and its use of straight bracelet ends seems to solve the size problem I had with diver watches. Also, I never liked the look of the bezel edges dominating the top-down silouette of a watch shroud resolves that design peeve for me. I considered the SRP585 Mohawk (still am, actually) but I preferred the idea of a strapping on a big ticking steel cylinder. The SRP637 won the battle for my soul but I am paying 50% more for one even after stacking discounts at JCPenny during a one-day sale. Looking on the bright side, at least I get a 3-year limited warranty!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Time On My Hands said:


> I never hit the "like" button for your diver watches in the WRUW threads.
> 
> I wish there was a "you're kidding" button for for those orange ones with the outrageous bezel and mismatched ugly hands.
> 
> But secretly I break out in a rash acknowledging it's possible that maybe one day I'll be converted to your ways, and regret my years of hating.


Did someone say "outrageous"? :-!


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Did someone say "outrageous"? :-!
> ...


And mismatched hands, to boot! Thanks.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Time On My Hands said:


> I never hit the "like" button for your diver watches in the WRUW threads.
> 
> I wish there was a "you're kidding" button for for those orange ones with the outrageous bezel and mismatched ugly hands.
> 
> But secretly I break out in a rash acknowledging it's possible that maybe one day I'll be converted to your ways, and regret my years of hating.


I never thought I'd like the Monster, now I own two. It's just a matter of time...


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

If watching *ahem* mature content, and I see a watch on an actor's wrist, I always think, "hit the pause button, what watch is that?"


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Time On My Hands said:


> I never hit the "like" button for your diver watches in the WRUW threads.
> 
> I wish there was a "you're kidding" button for for those orange ones with the outrageous bezel and mismatched ugly hands.
> 
> But secretly I break out in a rash acknowledging it's possible that maybe one day I'll be converted to your ways, and regret my years of hating.


I've been on Watchuseek for five years and collecting watches longer than that. Still don't care for divers with marked bezels. Especially the ugly orange ones. Remain unconverted.

That said, I've learned to appreciate that others may enjoy such divers. And there are divers such as the Breitling Superocean Heritage that are rather handsome.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Time On My Hands said:


> I never hit the "like" button for your diver watches in the WRUW threads.
> 
> I wish there was a "you're kidding" button for for those orange ones with the outrageous bezel and mismatched ugly hands.
> 
> But secretly I break out in a rash acknowledging it's possible that maybe one day I'll be converted to your ways, and regret my years of hating.





Sevenmack said:


> I've been on Watchuseek for five years and collecting watches longer than that. Still don't care for divers with marked bezels. Especially the ugly orange ones. Remain unconverted.
> 
> That said, I've learned to appreciate that others may enjoy such divers. And there are divers such as the Breitling Superocean Heritage that are rather handsome.


Are you referring to the OM? If so, I am also not much of a fan despite being a Seiko devotee. But other Seiko divers......time will tell?


----------



## Vicolindo (Feb 28, 2016)

I love exhibition back watches. Its like sexy underwear.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Transparent sexy underwear or split crotch?



Vicolindo said:


> I love exhibition back watches. Its like sexy underwear.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Okay I'm not admitting to being obsessive, but I keep a spreadsheet (appropriately titled "Watches") where I track what watches & associated paraphernalia I've bought, what I've sold, dates, costs, potential purchases and prices, and listing of current watch collection. If this spreadsheet ever got corrupted I'd have a meltdown. :roll:

Not as bad as the guy who records every day what watch he wore, how many hours, categorised into style of watch, type of movement etc with charts to tell him all about his wearing habits. Now that's obsessive! Lol.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Until recently every night I'd play that old Hamilton watch video on Youtube to:

a) send me off to sleep, like being read a bedtime story, and 

b) in the vain hope I might learn something in my sleep. 

I'd say about 400 of the view count were me. (You're welcome Jeff Quitney)


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

cpl said:


> Okay I'm not admitting to being obsessive, but I keep a spreadsheet (appropriately titled "Watches") where I track what watches & associated paraphernalia I've bought, what I've sold, dates, costs, potential purchases and prices, and listing of current watch collection. If this spreadsheet ever got corrupted I'd have a meltdown. :roll:


also called: Evidence


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

cpl said:


> Okay I'm not admitting to being obsessive...


Yes you are!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Anybody posting on this thread (hell in f71 or WUS) qualifies as being obsessive. Your point?


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

cpl said:


> If this spreadsheet ever got corrupted I'd have a meltdown. :roll:


For god's sake make sure you have several off-site backups, with plenty of redundancy built in!


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Time On My Hands said:


> If watching *ahem* mature content, and I see a watch on an actor's wrist, I always think, "hit the pause button, what watch is that?"


That quote, with that username...


----------



## Erebos (Jun 2, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Anybody posting on this thread (hell in f71 or WUS) qualifies as being obsessive. Your point?


This is actually correct. 
My confession: I change strap so much, my largest fear is my spring bar is the first to go. I always have many spare for each watch but one with screw and tube system, now I'm screw. Too afraid to change strap everyday, worry the tube or screw gonna break.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicolindo (Feb 28, 2016)

I have to confess. I hate G-Shocks. They look like tiny evil robot watches waiting for Skynet to become self-aware and use them to kill humanity.


----------



## Erebos (Jun 2, 2015)

Vicolindo said:


> I have to confess. I hate G-Shocks. They look like tiny evil robot watches waiting for Skynet to become self-aware and use them to kill humanity.


No you monster. Don't say that to my pet beast. She the most loyal beast in this world.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Vicolindo said:


> I have to confess. I hate G-Shocks. They look like tiny evil robot watches waiting for Skynet to become self-aware and use them to kill humanity.


Would that be so bad?... Skynet did produce the T-X.








Just sayin.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

NightOwl said:


> Would that be so bad?... Skynet did produce the T-X.
> Just sayin.


Touché. (I think that is French for "Now I want to touch myself.")


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

jisham said:


> also called: Evidence


Password protected! I'm not that dumb hehe :roll:


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess...

Not to trivialize afflicted war veterans but it just took me 2 hours to adjust the size of the bracelet on my new Baby Tuna/Shrouded Monster/Whateveryouwanttof*ckingcallit and I think I have PTSD.

The chapter ring misalignment by half a millimeter drives me nuts and it makes want to exchange a watch it but I am afraid the replacement would be even more misaligned.

My horrible week was made better last night when my bartender noticed my busted phone but said I could put the money for a replacement into another nice watch, not knowing I am into watches. She said she could tell it is a really nice watch, too, and I was wearing the Cocktail Time so the universe briefly swung back into balance for me.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

sometimes I feel like the only person on earth that has resized the seiko pin and collar bracelet on my shrouded monster with really zero problems...

properly sized pin tool to extract pins (don't lose collars or stretch them with too big a tool)... DON'T LOSE THE GOD D*** COLLARS!!!.... ball point pen to hold collar in place while pushing pin back in from other side.. job done!

my shrouded monster says hi:


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I sometimes become more stubborn than usual, and I get determined to resize my bracelet on my own

It would be SOOOOO much easier to do if I would invest a few dollars into some *true* watch tools. I always seem to drop a tiny screw or spring bar, and I spend the next 10 minutes digging through the carpet for it.


----------



## Jessem1133 (Feb 17, 2016)

I wore an Apple Watch exclusively for about a year. Sometimes I'll throw it back on, but then I remember why I liked real watches better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

atarione said:


> sometimes I feel like the only person on earth that has resized the seiko pin and collar bracelet on my shrouded monster with really zero problems...
> 
> properly sized pin tool to extract pins (don't loose collars or stretch them with too big a tool)... DON'T LOOSE THE GOD D*** COLLARS!!!.... ball point pen to hold collar in place while pushing pin back in from other side.. job done!


Eventually, I came to a reliable method by putting a piece of tape to hold the collar in as well as protect the surface of the bracelet as I held it on the table to tap in the pin. Oh and the hangover certainly didn't help.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

I see my 3yr old son playing with my 007. I see him, studying the dial and I hear him saying "triangle, circle,circle, corn dog, circle, circle, corn dog..." And it catches me by surprise. Corn dog?? So I look at it. And now it can't be unseen.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> I see my 3yr old son playing with my 007. I see him, studying the dial and I hear him saying "triangle, circle,circle, corn dog, circle, circle, corn dog..." And it catches me by surprise. Corn dog?? So I look at it. And now it can't be unseen.


That is hilarious. I see it now, too! I really wanted the Seiko SRP585 "Mohawk" because I preferred the dial over that of the Baby Tuna until someone said the quarter markers look like condoms and syringes.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess...
> 
> Not to trivialize afflicted war veterans but it just took me 2 hours to adjust the size of the bracelet on my new Baby Tuna/Shrouded Monster/Whateveryouwanttof*ckingcallit and I think I have PTSD.
> .


Sizing a Seiko bracelet is an exercise in Zen. The less you force it, the easier it gets. One pin pusher spare tip held steady in one end, slight pressure with your pin pusher on the other and you re done


----------



## Emil Kraeplin (Nov 28, 2013)

Okay, i have a few confessions that may never be used against me. 

-I wear small watches on my small wrist like my nomos club and skx013, but i secretly love big and loud watches. I just got a JeanRichard terrascope and i love how much presence it has. Im not as classy as I want to be. 

-my grail is a yellow gold rolex president. I live below my means in every area of my life and I will get one. However, i want a new one that has never been worn by someone else. Ive tried one on many times and love it. 

- my last confession is that through hard work and luck, I have an income to afford more expensive watches than I own, but i am secretly judgmental of people that wear really expensive watches when I know they probably should be investing their money more wisely. A twenty five year old buying a vacheron to celebrate their first "real" job drives me bonkers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

I DO NOT like roman numerals on a watch.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

rwe416 said:


> I DO NOT like roman numerals on a watch.


I didn't either-I absolutely loathed Roman numerals, especially the watchmaker's four, until the Seiko SARW013 came into my life. (See attached catalog image.) I felt the same way about divers but that, too, has changed recently. I am fascinated with how my tastes change and with witnessing how my biases are created and destroyed-usually through discussions here, online research and getting used to plain bologna sandwiches for dinner. Your mileage may vary, of course.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Oops, double post. But yeah, bologna sandwiches again but it is Sunday so I am treating myself with a smear of yellow mustard.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> The chapter ring misalignment by half a millimeter drives me nuts and it makes want to exchange a watch it but I am afraid the replacement would be even more misaligned.


Fear not! The chapter ring can NEVER be misalligned by more than half a mm!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

I have discovered that I primarily like black dial watches. I occasionally will wear a white dial watch, and that is OK (I kind of like white dial for formal occasions). But overall, not interested in other watches that have different dial colors. Black dial is my daily go to wear. 

So from now on, only black dial watches for me.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I don't think of myself as being particularly OCD-afflicted. But if my watch with a uni-directional bezel is accidentally set with the pip one click past perfect alignment at 12, you better believe that trip around the dial is being made again.


Ha ha. I've done this so many times! I thought it was just me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm glad Kobe is gone... 
not because he's the worst player in the league 2 years running,
but because he's taking his Hublot sponsorship with him.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

cayabo said:


> I'm glad Kobe is gone...
> not because he's the worst player in the league 2 years running,
> but because he's taking his Hublot sponsorship with him.


I agree. Also because he was the worst player in the league.

Speaking of endorsement, sponsorship and partnerships in professional sports... I would actually give some credit Tissot's presence in the NBA for reigniting my interest in watches. I knew Tissot had a partnership deal as "The Official Timekeeper of the NBA" but hadn't thought twice about it until I saw a magazine ad (yes, in a printed magazine!). It showed Tony Parker of the San Antonio Spurs wearing a signature T-Sport with a basketball-inspired design and I thought, "I can rock that while affecting a French accent!" See attached product photo. Further research lead me to my first-in-a-long-time purchase of the Tissot PRC 200 Powermatic 80 3-hander which is of the same lineage in the sport line.









Here is an old photo of the Short Stack on my wrist:


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> I see my 3yr old son playing with my 007. I see him, studying the dial and I hear him saying "triangle, circle,circle, corn dog, circle, circle, corn dog..." And it catches me by surprise. Corn dog?? So I look at it. And now it can't be unseen.


And now I can't unsee it either.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Seeing all the Tissot advertising during the Clippers game made me think about looking at them more closely at some point.

also my Cat, Fitz has been completely uncooperative with having his photo taken with any watches for at least a week now.. but perhaps some will enjoy this photo and story... So I'm watching tv and Fitz is sitting on the other end of the couch... I get up for 2 minutes come back and Fitz has moved and taken my spot and looks quite pleased ... So I move the other side of my couch and Fitz continues to enjoy my spot on the couch..









Cats are JERKS ... Fitz really looked quite pleased with himself... he actually does this to me frequently ..I get up and he takes my spot...and of course given that he is a rather adorable cat, I never have the heart to move him so i just roll with it and take the other side of the couch..


----------



## tareed59 (Mar 8, 2009)

Gunny has gone back to Camp Lejeune to hang out with real Marines... maybe Fritz should go to boot camp...



atarione said:


> Seeing all the Tissot advertising during the Clippers game made me think about looking at them more closely at some point.
> 
> also my Cat, Fitz has been completely uncooperative with having his photo taken with any watches for at least a week now.. but perhaps some will enjoy this photo and story... So I'm watching tv and Fitz is sitting on the other end of the couch... I get up for 2 minutes come back and Fitz has moved and taken my spot and looks quite pleased ... So I move the other side of my couch and Fitz continues to enjoy my spot on the couch..
> 
> ...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

cayabo said:


> I'm glad Kobe is gone...
> not because he's the worst player in the league 2 years running,
> but because he's taking his Hublot sponsorship with him.


You hoping the Hublot sponsorship slot is open?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

atarione said:


> Seeing all the Tissot advertising during the Clippers game made me think about looking at them more closely at some point.
> 
> also my Cat, Fitz has been completely uncooperative with having his photo taken with any watches for at least a week now.. but perhaps some will enjoy this photo and story... So I'm watching tv and Fitz is sitting on the other end of the couch... I get up for 2 minutes come back and Fitz has moved and taken my spot and looks quite pleased ... So I move the other side of my couch and Fitz continues to enjoy my spot on the couch..
> 
> ...


Cats dig warm spots cause they sit with their tummies. You're warming up the spot for him with your big ape butt so he'll jump to the opportunity. I always have a laugh at a stray cat in the neibourhood that waits for anyone to park his car and walk away so that he/she can jump on the warm bonnet and then switch to another car as soon as the engine underneath cools down.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Bradjhomes said:


> You hoping the Hublot sponsorship slot is open?


Harden?
Cousins?
Carmelo? 
Probably should be Westbrook - he's so... ... _passionate_.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

cayabo said:


> Harden?
> Cousins?
> Carmelo?
> Probably should be Westbrook - he's so... ... _passionate_.


As a Brit I can say these names mean absolutely nothing to me.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

This just dawned on me: Since getting further embroiled in this hobby the past couple of years, I spend more time checking and rechecking My USPS tracking than is probably healthy.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Bradjhomes said:


> As a Brit I can say these names mean absolutely nothing to me.


As an American who knows nothing about basketball, same for me.

It is basketball,right??


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Barry S said:


> As an American who knows nothing about basketball, same for me.
> 
> It is basketball,right??


Ha! I tend to coordinate my watch with whatever sneakers I am wearing for any particular day (i.e. blue Air Jordans usually accompany my Cocktail Time). Tissot made a few official NBA team watches that were with quartz movements and too ugly to justify the original price point. I don't know how much they are now but I still see them around in stores and online so I'm guessing they are limited but to a number much higher than the demand for them. That black and orange T-Sport would be fun to own if it was an automatic and didn't have Tony Parker's name and his jersey number.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

brits probably know more about our basketball stars then we know or care??? about say the "stars" of Cricket? ... after 27 days of play the score was 2 wickets all (seriously WTF ... is going on with that game... oh wait actually sorry just remember I seriously don't give a flying ****). 

anyways ... I am delighted as Fitz Almost cooperated for a photo.. here is my SKX and Fitz enjoying his favorite spot right outside my house... this is a good spot as the rose bushes basically make it so nobody could get near him (without him having ample time to flee.) he hangs out in this spot a good part of a nice sunny day generally.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

As a longtime videogame player since the early 80's, I can compare online videogames reviews and walkthroughs to fully tracked mail ordering service.

Before the Internet, every new game release was pretty much unknown and had little to no hype to go with it. 95% of the time you only looked at the cover art and developer to make your decision. Same thing goes with order tracking.

When I ordered stuff in the 90's, it was a total surprise to see your item delivered in your mailbox. It made a part of the online buying experience something special, it felt really like xmas when you got your stuff. Now these days, I have a tracking app installed on my phone and I check the updates every 30 minutes and get upset when I miss a delivery or a package is stuck somewhere for a few days. Adds an incredible amount of stress to the online shopping experience!

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

I was in my 40's before I realised why The Beatles is spelled the way it is.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

After going through 3 days of wruw threads I have 3 new ones... 

I am apparently obsessed with dive watches

I have very narrow tastes and don't like 75% of watches posted

I love that so many people represent so many varied tastes, even if I don't share them. Super cool to browse.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

smille76 said:


> When I ordered stuff in the 90's, it was a total surprise to see your item delivered in your mailbox. It made a part of the online buying experience something special, it felt really like xmas when you got your stuff.


I still get that 'mailbox xmas experience' when I purchase from hongkong/china-based sellers from .........s/ebay or even sites like fasttech/gearbest/banggood. If you get tracking at all, it's usually extremely basic or inaccurate, so I tend not to bother with checking for updates. Given the usual 3-4 week delivery period, I've usually completely forgotten what I purchased, adding to the 'surprise'


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

On the subject of shipping and receiving, I confess to simultaneously loving and hating how Massdrop works. It takes so long between joining the drop, paying, hearing that the order was made with the supplier, having the item finally ship from their warehouse and receiving it, I barely remember what I signed up for. It is always good stuff and I save a few dollars so I am thrilled plus it distributes and hides my spending over a much longer period of time.


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't like dive watches

I'm not a fan of micro-brand watches aka Kickstarter watches 

I buy for the looks and the name

I'm not into watches anymore


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Y4BBZY said:


> I don't like dive watches
> 
> I'm not a fan of micro-brand watches aka Kickstarter watches
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound like you ever were


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

georgefl74 said:


> Doesn't sound like you ever were


I've owned probably over 50 watches over the years. Everything from cheapy Chinese autos from eBay to Japanese autos, to non-affordable Swiss Autos. I just know exactly what I want and prefer to have more quality than quantity at this point. Definitely a common cycle here. The thrill of wanting to own everything posted in threads is long gone. But I still do like to visit once in a while.


----------



## TaylorFade (Dec 26, 2011)

- I don't "get it" when it comes to Rolex. 

- I hate bracelets.

- My watch is worn 24/7. The only time I take it off is when I am playing golf.

- My wife bought me a Tag for Christmas 5-6 years ago. It's a fake. She doesn't know it's a fake. I don't have the heart to tell her. I won't wear it.


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

^^^^

Get a Garmin S2 golf gps watch. I love mine. 
They are only $120 right now.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Sarosta:
Have you noticed that 007 prices now exceed $200.00?
Why would anyone pay $200+ for a watch with a 7S26 engine?
When you can buy watches with 4R36 and 6R15 affordably?

I've managed to flip all my Seikos with 7S26 and 7S36 engines
save my 1st Gen B M.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

My fiancé has a gold and silver women's Invicta 'Pro Diver' that she wears quite often. She bought it on a cruise and I tried to talk her out of it, but she loves it. I've even tried to buy her an alternative to it since then. I was secretly happy when she thought she'd lost it recently, but unfortunately it's turned up.


----------



## Rocco (Mar 31, 2015)

Every time I see an SKX009, I regret buying my NY2300. But then I remind myself that it cost less than quarter of the current going rate for SKX009s. And the ability to hand-wind is nice.


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

Rocco said:


> Every time I see an SKX009, I regret buying my NY2300. But then I remind myself that it cost less than quarter of the current going rate for SKX009s. And the ability to hand-wind is nice.


and its probably more accurate (ducks for cover)


----------



## Rocco (Mar 31, 2015)

Munchie said:


> and its probably more accurate (ducks for cover)


I'd time it against my SNK809, but neither hacks haha


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

I have never owned a watch winder and actually enjoy the ritual of setting an auto each time I put one on.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Two nights ago just before bed, I took my Seiko SARW013 Urushi out of the watch box to admire like Gollum with The One Ring. While still around the pillow, I fumble the watch and it falls toward the floor, but not before careening off the side of the plastic toolbox where I keep my watch tools and supplies. I rush to pick it up and notice a few scratches and one dent that looked deep. I was tired and sleepy, sweat was pouring from my head, I squeezed my eyes shut and counted to five. Then I slowly opened my eyes, calmly opened the toolbox and spent the next two hours buffing out the scratches and dent. I thanked all the watch gods in watch heaven, hell and earth for sparing me after I finished the fully polished surface with Cape Cod polishing cloth. Suffice it to say, I was barely functional the next morning at work.

My confession? I am not ashamed of my various and many neuroses when it comes to my watches because I was prepared.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

I dated a young lady (OK we were in our 30's) who used to make a note in her pocket calendar every time we rumbled in the bed. I thought she was was crazy too! :roll:


cpl said:


> Okay I'm not admitting to being obsessive, but I keep a spreadsheet (appropriately titled "Watches") where I track what watches & associated paraphernalia I've bought, what I've sold, dates, costs, potential purchases and prices, and listing of current watch collection. If this spreadsheet ever got corrupted I'd have a meltdown. :roll:
> 
> Not as bad as the guy who records every day what watch he wore, how many hours, categorised into style of watch, type of movement etc with charts to tell him all about his wearing habits. Now that's obsessive! Lol.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

rwe416 said:


> I DO NOT like roman numerals on a watch.


Me neither! I can't get over the IIII instead of IV. Also backwards (upside down) characters because you are supposed to assume you are standing in the middle of a giant sundial! It's a WATCH ... not a sundial! WTF!


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

TaylorFade said:


> - I don't "get it" when it comes to Rolex.
> 
> - I hate bracelets.
> 
> ...


I think you should tell her why you don't wear the watch. Probably bugs her that she never sees the watch on you.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

I know I'm just hating, but recently I seen 3 threads started by new members, first official post, showing off their collections... Newbies and their newbie collections are: Rolex (Sub, DSSD), Omega (SMP, Speedy), JLC (various types), Panerai (Luminor, Radiomir), Patek, GO, ALS... You just started and you already have most people's grails, all of them in your collection... Fool, please. Could you be more bland? Could you be more stereotypical?

I know... Just hating... Also, this was more than one line.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

kinglee said:


> I dated a young lady (OK we were in our 30's) who used to make a note in her pocket calendar every time we rumbled in the bed. I thought she was was crazy too! :roll:


I hope you filled that calendar!


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

WrnrG said:


> I know I'm just hating, but recently I seen 3 threads started by new members, first official post, showing off their collections... Newbies and their newbie collections are: Rolex (Sub, DDSD), Omega (SMP, Speedy), JLC (various types), Panerai (Luminor, Radiomir), Patek, GO, ALS... You just started and you already have most people's grails, all of them in your collection... Fool, please. Could you be more bland? Could you be more stereotypical?
> 
> I know... Just hating... Also, this was more than one line.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Just think if that's the starting point where is the end point.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

HerrNano said:


> I think that water resistance in a watch is a completely useless measure. I see absolutely endless discussions about how deep a watch with so-and-so resistance can actually go accompanied by copious hand wringing and argument. I'm no diver and hardly anyone is. Will it keep out rain? Alright then.
> 
> And those little screw down crown covers with a chain are stupid. What is this? A steampunk convention?


I love that your avatar matches the crochety opinion you had. Perfect.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> *I thanked all the watch gods in watch heaven, hell and earth* for sparing me after I finished ... .


Gratitude as a moment of psychological eruption is really underappreciated, in general.

I believe that people have a deep desire to express this gushing emotion of thanks ("Wow! How did I get so lucky?") - but also that of blaming ("Why me/mine?") - for forces beyond one's control. Forces that make stuff happen, such that one comes out of it way better, way worse, or just spared when it could have been fatal... and one cannot believe the sheer absurdity of it all either way.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Mr. James Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > *I thanked all the watch gods in watch heaven, hell and earth* for sparing me after I finished ... .
> ...


Ultimately, it is admitting to having deserved any consequence, even one much worse, that could have followed one's foolish actions. It is the Zen of Losers that I follow religiously just to get me through life. Sure, I could have laughed defiantly upon refinishing the watch but instead I held the comforting hand of Karma as she told me to relax, unclench and let her in. Oops, that metaphor took a weird turn there, however apropos it may have been.


----------



## EMG51 (Apr 22, 2016)

First time on this after many years of reading it
Sitting here thinking my watch today costs more than the car I am driving
GP Chrono Hawk / 2008 Infiniti g35


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

EMG51 said:


> First time on this after many years of reading it
> Sitting here thinking my watch today costs more than the car I am driving
> GP Chrono Hawk / 2008 Infiniti g35


Welcome!


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

I certainly tried! 


cpl said:


> I hope you filled that calendar!


----------



## Jake the Mess (Jun 4, 2014)

kinglee said:


> I certainly tried!


So, you were filling the calendar, by "filling" up the ...? Sounds right


----------



## tareed59 (Mar 8, 2009)

I've owned watch winders and found them to be a bigger pain than setting the watch. No more winders...



justadad said:


> I have never owned a watch winder and actually enjoy the ritual of setting an auto each time I put one on.


----------



## tareed59 (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm with you on this one... I believe they're in the wrong forum... But I guess that just falls in with why they are showing off their collection... Just a little pretentious.



WrnrG said:


> I know I'm just hating, but recently I seen 3 threads started by new members, first official post, showing off their collections... Newbies and their newbie collections are: Rolex (Sub, DDSD), Omega (SMP, Speedy), JLC (various types), Panerai (Luminor, Radiomir), Patek, GO, ALS... You just started and you already have most people's grails, all of them in your collection... Fool, please. Could you be more bland? Could you be more stereotypical?
> 
> I know... Just hating... Also, this was more than one line.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tareed59 (Mar 8, 2009)

Ok... What are we smoking tonight? and is it possible that the funny stuff causing all of this philosophical gunk also caused the initial fumble?



Mr. James Duffy said:


> Ultimately, it is admitting to having deserved any consequence, even one much worse, that could have followed one's foolish actions. It is the Zen of Losers that I follow religiously just to get me through life. Sure, I could have laughed defiantly upon refinishing the watch but instead I held the comforting hand of Karma as she told me to relax, unclench and let her in. Oops, that metaphor took a weird turn there, however apropos it may have been.


----------



## tareed59 (Mar 8, 2009)

Ok... What are we smoking tonight? and is it possible that the funny stuff causing all of this philosophical gunk also caused the initial fumble?



Mr. James Duffy said:


> Ultimately, it is admitting to having deserved any consequence, even one much worse, that could have followed one's foolish actions. It is the Zen of Losers that I follow religiously just to get me through life. Sure, I could have laughed defiantly upon refinishing the watch but instead I held the comforting hand of Karma as she told me to relax, unclench and let her in. Oops, that metaphor took a weird turn there, however apropos it may have been.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm used to paying 99¢ for a 2-piece nylon strap on eBay.
So I was trying to find one, but the cheapest was $1.07.
I really felt the injustice.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

Buzzedhornet said:


> - don't like crowns at 4


This turns me off most otherwise cool Seikos.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

WrnrG said:


> This turns me off most otherwise cool Seikos.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Interesting..... It's one of my favorite traits of many seikos


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

tareed59 said:


> Ok... What are we smoking tonight? and is it possible that the funny stuff causing all of this philosophical gunk also caused the initial fumble?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not likely. I'm smoking Steelhead Trout. It is for medicinal purposes, I swear.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

WrnrG said:


> I know I'm just hating, but recently I seen 3 threads started by new members, first official post, showing off their collections... Newbies and their newbie collections are: Rolex (Sub, DSSD), Omega (SMP, Speedy), JLC (various types), Panerai (Luminor, Radiomir), Patek, GO, ALS... You just started and you already have most people's grails, all of them in your collection... Fool, please. Could you be more bland? Could you be more stereotypical?
> 
> I know... Just hating... Also, this was more than one line.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


No need hating. You should follow these guys new threads because some months down the line they will grow tired of said collection and go back to Ferraris and Porsches. Plenty of opportunity there to pick up an unworn grail for less


----------



## tareed59 (Mar 8, 2009)

So here's Gunny back in command at Camp LeJeune...



tareed59 said:


> Gunny has gone back to Camp Lejeune to hang out with real Marines... maybe Fritz should go to boot camp...


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I seriously don't understand not liking 4 oclock crowns they are teh best... oh well that is part of why there are sooo many different watch to choose from I guess.

I am starting to think cats are not at all excited about watches..check out how JAZZED... my friend's cat Chili is about my Seiko SRP637..


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

atarione said:


> I am starting to think cats are not at all excited about watches..check out how JAZZED... my friend's cat Chili is about my Seiko SRP637..


I think he just heard you had some tuna on your wrist.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I think he just heard you had some tuna on your wrist.


the cat is all ears back annoyed... this is NOT what I expected when I heard you had a baby tuna...


----------



## tareed59 (Mar 8, 2009)

Steelhead Trout? I'm in... Cause I have the same "medicinal" needs...yeah...



Mr. James Duffy said:


> Not likely. I'm smoking Steelhead Trout. It is for medicinal purposes, I swear.


----------



## tareed59 (Mar 8, 2009)

Sorry double post...

Steelhead Trout? I'm in... Cause I have the same "medicinal" needs...yeah...



Mr. James Duffy said:


> Not likely. I'm smoking Steelhead Trout. It is for medicinal purposes, I swear.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Waiting on the commander arrival + drooling over the NTH subs while wearing a KonTiki and contemplating flipping my two Tisells to fund the NTH. Oh how this forum has been influential on my watch collection. . .


----------



## tareed59 (Mar 8, 2009)

Ok, I caught myself doing this yesterday. I'm in a ritzy mall (think lots of Old Money) I'm wearing T-shirt, shorts and sneakers... and my Oris Diver which I feel put's any Rolex to shame on looks alone (yup I may have Rolex hating issues, but my therapist hasn't sorted that out yet) and the guy beside me is wearing expensive clothes and of course a Rolex. He is just a little ostentatious and obviously so, like he is working to look this way rather than it being natural for his lifestyle...

So I obviously check the time so he can't miss the watch. He looks at the watch and looks at what I'm wearing... And I can tell I just I just screwed up his whole day by leaving him wondering why he is working so hard to look rich... I can't help it, probably the evil side of the Interrogator training.

Made my day, well the devil on my right shoulder loved it, but the angel on the right shoulderwasn't happy with me. I think I'll fire the therapist. She says I go off on too many tangents... What does she know?


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I am trying to like Seiko dive watches, and failing. 

I'm almost at MSRP on a pair of Deep Blue divers on the eBay, yet the competition makes me want to win dammit! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I decided to go the whole day with the bezel aligned to anywhere but at 12 (or 3. 6. 9). 
I turned it so the pip would be at any random spot.

This, to cure myself of my compulsive, indiscriminate application of my own inconsequential anal retentiveness.

It turns out, it was not only not bad (didn't bother me), it was pretty liberating.
I now feel a lot freer, and more relaxed. b-)


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

tareed59 said:


> my Oris Diver which I feel put's any Rolex to shame on looks alone


I agree with you 100% on this...plus it has a bit of the obscure factor which elevates it and yourself to a proper watch collector/enthusiast vs. simply a watch owner(assuming the Rolex was a sub, datejust, etc.).


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> I decided to go the whole day with the bezel aligned to anywhere but at 12 (or 3. 6. 9).
> I turned it so the pip would be at any random spot.
> 
> This, to cure myself of my compulsive, indiscriminate application of my own inconsequential anal retentiveness.
> ...


I wish I could share your freedom. Unfortunately, after I posted this photo on the WRUW thread a couple days ago I realized the bezel was misaligned.

I was mortified!!


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I apparently am not very worried about bezel alignment... I use my Seiko SKX to time my swimming..and almost always I realize at the end of the day, I had never moved the bezel back to 12' ... and that is with a Pepsi bezel.. just never (almost never) think about it.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> ... my own inconsequential anal retentiveness.
> 
> It turns out it was pretty liberating.
> I now feel a lot freer, and more relaxed. b-)


You've unleashed yourself.
May I suggest something non-watch, a Liberator:


----------



## Emospence (Feb 18, 2014)

I don't 'get' nato straps. At all. Especially fabric, I think it cheapens the watch. With few exceptions.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> I decided to go the whole day with the bezel aligned to anywhere but at 12 (or 3. 6. 9).
> I turned it so the pip would be at any random spot.
> 
> This, to cure myself of my compulsive, indiscriminate application of my own inconsequential anal retentiveness.
> ...


No.

No.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I decided to go the whole day with the bezel aligned to anywhere but at 12 (or 3. 6. 9).
> I turned it so the pip would be at any random spot.
> 
> This, to cure myself of my compulsive, indiscriminate application of my own inconsequential anal retentiveness.
> ...


I confess that I feel just _slightly_ uneasy knowing that there is a bezel out that is misaligned by one pip. Of course, there are probably countless bezels like that in the world right now but knowing you specifically did it. I never expected this to be what makes me feel weird when I see your avatar.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Emospence said:


> I don't 'get' nato straps. At all. Especially fabric, I think it cheapens the watch. With few exceptions.


I have tried a mixture of all kinds of straps. I have settled on this because in the warmer months my wrist swells slightly. In cooler months I use bracelets, warmer is for natos.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Emospence said:


> I don't 'get' nato straps. At all. Especially fabric, I think it cheapens the watch. With few exceptions.


I was all into nato for a while. I liked the variety of colors and quick changing. Now on the rare occasion that I wear one, it is with a very light watch (which, more often that not is also a cheap watch) in warm weather. For that, they are still great.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Got my second out of three grails a week ago. I was almost sad to see my grail arrive, part because it didn't feel that much more special than other arrivals and part because it feels my flipping days are mostly done. I could see myself staying put for awhile, sell some pieces and enjoy the rest. Getting the third grail would mean that I've already sold all other watches, save the two mini-grails, as its a more expensive dress piece. But that can wait for awhile. I'm almost done. 

Felt a bit down so far but better now. Strange how writing can free your mind.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

My ultimate grail is out of reach for now. I have maybe 1 more purchase before I go all in saving for it.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I must confess I have posted pictures with the bezel misaligned...not intentionally, it was just that way from the last time I timed something. It must bug some of you ;-)

Here's an example


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

cpl said:


> I must confess I have posted pictures with the bezel misaligned...not intentionally, it was just that way from the last time I timed something. It must bug some of you ;-)
> 
> Here's an example


Kill it! Kill it with fire!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> No.
> 
> No.


Ohhhhh, yeah.

I also did not wipe this morning after doing #2. 
I just went about doing what I do the whole day like that.

I felt even more confident, especially when talking to women. 
And I am already excessively confident when it comes to that. b-)


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Ohhhhh, yeah.
> 
> I also did not wipe this morning after doing #2.
> I just went about doing what I do the whole day like that.
> ...


You know what's worse? When you've had a "clean break" but of course you don't know it yet until you wipe and see (or not see, as it were) there is nothing on the paper!! At first you feel proud! "Oh yeah! Didn't even need to do that!!". Then you feel a little sad. A little wasteful. "Oh no! I didn't need to do that! That was just so wasteful!".

The clean break: Blessing. And curse.

I didn't even know it COULD effect my confidence with women!! I have so much to learn Master Chrono-wan!!!!


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I confess that today just to get home from work, I had to sell a watch.

The battery in my car went kaput so I walked to a local pawn shop and sold my Air Blue for $50 to have enough cash to buy a new car battery.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> I confess that today just to get home from work, I had to sell a watch.
> 
> The battery in my car went kaput so I walked to a local pawn shop and sold my Air Blue for $50 to have enough cash to buy a new car battery.


Ouch. You couldn't pawn it?


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

Ok, I will confess, I wrote a very grumpy letter to Citizen today about the policy of not selling parts to customers.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Ten-Ten said:


> Ouch. You couldn't pawn it?


I wish. But he offered me more to just sell it outright.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

The wife asked "is that a new watch?" to which I truthful answered "no". I had very mixed emotions about that response. On one hand, proud of my restraint and the ability to not get the little "mmmhmmm" but on the other hand, that means I have enough watches that she forgets what some of them look like.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> I confess that today just to get home from work, I had to sell a watch.
> 
> The battery in my car went kaput so I walked to a local pawn shop and sold my Air Blue for $50 to have enough cash to buy a new car battery.


Man, sucks when life gets in the way of our hobbies. Been there.


----------



## robcrotty (Jan 8, 2015)

Confession..... I may sell a grail because I do not like the strap size.... HATE 18mm.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

It is not often that I am rendered speechless. Remind me never to purchase anything from Chronopolis or greet him in a GTG.



Chronopolis said:


> Ohhhhh, yeah.
> 
> I also did not wipe this morning after doing #2.
> I just went about doing what I do the whole day like that.
> ...


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

kinglee said:


> I bought a Seiko 5 a few weeks ago and I don't think I'll buy another automatic. It's a dress watch and I seldom get "dressed up ". So I feel I let it sit in the drawer and die! Quartz from here on. At least I can think of the money I'll save.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm going to have to retract part of this. Just ordered myself a SKX009, so much for not buying another automatic!


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

I once bought a Michael Kors (first watch) and was proud of it... This was many years ago. It was 48mm and I thought it was cool, thought it was a major purchase... I've since grown. I am ashamed.

I also purchased a Nixon some time ago. Flipped it and considered getting another Nixon when I saw the Star Wars line. I was really tempted, but then strongly considered that they were Nixon and didn't get one... But they tempted me.

I judge friends and acquaintances that talk about their collections and they have nothing but fashion watches.

An ex once gave me a Calvin Klein watch while we were together. I pretended to love it and wore it often (things you do for love or at least for sex). Haven't gotten rid of it because it would be too much of a bother to try and sell it. Guess I can toss it. I did however refuse a San Francisco Giants hat she got for me on a trip she took to SF... No self-respecting Dodger fan would accept that gift... She was not pleased, but my pride was more important at that point... Relationship didn't last much longer after that.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## kyliebert (Feb 4, 2015)

WrnrG said:


> I did however refuse a San Francisco Giants hat she got for me on a trip she took to SF... No self-respecting Dodger fan would accept that gift... She was not pleased, but my pride was more important at that point... Relationship didn't last much longer after that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Yes...true Blue!


----------



## kyliebert (Feb 4, 2015)

idvsego said:


> The wife asked "is that a new watch?" to which I truthful answered "no". I had very mixed emotions about that response. On one hand, proud of my restraint and the ability to not get the little "mmmhmmm" but on the other hand, that means I have enough watches that she forgets what some of them look like.


Feeling you on this one. My wife just told me that she was going to take a pic of my watch case so I cant fool her with what is "new" and what isnt.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

kyliebert said:


> Feeling you on this one. My wife just told me that she was going to take a pic of my watch case so I cant fool her with what is "new" and what isnt.


Smart lady


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

kyliebert said:


> Feeling you on this one. My wife just told me that she was going to take a pic of my watch case so I cant fool her with what is "new" and what isnt.


You need a 2nd hidden watch case


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

cpl said:


> You need a 2nd hidden watch case


.......I'll have to confess to this......:roll:


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I put $50 straps on $20 watches. 

I have come to dislike the weekender (gasp)... And pretty much any plated case


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

cpl said:


> You need a 2nd hidden watch case


Or better yet, a dresser with a hidden drawer.

Bought a new chest of drawers for my bedroom about a month ago. A few days after getting it, I accidentally discovered it has a hidden jewelry drawer in the third drawer down. The only reason I found it was because I overloaded the drawer beneath it with clothes and socks caught on the bottom of it and pulled it out a little. Might have been years before I found it otherwise. (lol)

So far I don't have much in it, but I did use it when I went out of town a couple of weeks ago to hide some of my watches (in case a burglar broke in).


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I have kidnapped babies in strollers, while mommies were distracted, so as to extract super nice watches from daddies.
No children were hurt in this venture.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I have kidnapped babies in strollers, while mommies were distracted, so as to extract super nice watches from daddies.
> No children were hurt in this venture.


Lol most of us daddys don't have very nice watches.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Capt Obvious said:


> Lol most of us daddys don't have very nice watches.


That's cuz you're in Ohio. ;-)


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

I had a choice between two automatic Certina chronographs. Different movements, similar price, close in size... Chose the one with the dial I liked lease (still liked it) because the rotor was customized and more decorated over the one whose dial I liked most.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

My Snoopy watch really just has a depiction of an anonymous beagle wearing sunglasses.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

James Haury said:


> My Snoopy watch really just has a depiction of an anonymous beagle wearing sunglasses.


My Rolex is just a hunk of metal with somebody's lost hat on it.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I just read through a really long thread in the High-Accuracy Quartz forum. Wow. They're a different ilk over there. You can almost see the pocket protectors.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I went and picked up the three watches that I left at a local watchmaker.....I dropped them off well before Christmas with the communicated service time of 60 days. After the sixth time he told me "I meant to do them yesterday. I will work on them this week" or something very similar, I gave up and brought them home, sans service. :/


----------



## s_buba (Apr 28, 2016)

I am now comfortable with misaligned chapter ring on my skx007. Still hate setting minute hand in the morning when i have to wear it though


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

i became basically a one watch guy after buying an skx009. even my omega sits in the watchbox.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Even though I have a few "beaters" I'm having trouble deciding which one to bring on a beach weekend. It's really because I'm not sure how much I'm ok with some "beaters" eating sand, so to speak. Hiking, boating, camping seem different to me somehow.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

I wait until I go to the break room for coffee before I wind or set my watch. I keep hoping someone will notice the watch I'm winding and or setting and ask about it, but to no avail.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

chbx said:


> i became basically a one watch guy after buying an skx009. even my omega sits in the watchbox.


Mine arrived yesterday but the ugly rubber band had to go. My wife said it looked like like those ugly mud grip tires on 4-WD trucks. Found plain black leather band at walmart for $12.00, it will do as I search for the perfect band! Yes, this looks like the perfect daily watch for me. Something a little dressier for funerals and such!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I have to confess to being happy to see a recent thread about the Eterna KonTiki factory bracelet coming with a lack of micro-adjustments on the clasp or half links. I love you guys but I hate the design of that watch. Also, I am pretty sure schadenfreude is what keeps me going in life.


----------



## Vicolindo (Feb 28, 2016)

I have to confess that I have no idea what the hell F71 means or its significance. My ignorance is unforgivable I know. When I google it I get an ambiguous watchuseek post or a diagnosis code for moderate mental retardation, which might explain some things...at least in my case.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

Vicolindo said:


> I have to confess that I have no idea what the hell F71 means or its significance. My ignorance is unforgivable I know. When I google it I get an ambiguous watchuseek post or a diagnosis code for moderate mental retardation, which might explain some things...at least in my case.


It is an ignorance of lingo, an excusable one. F71 is the number on the Affordables Forum. All the fora have a number designation on the URL. If you were on a browser and looked at the URL for the Affordables Forum it would end with /F71 as the sales forum ends with /F29 and so on.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicolindo (Feb 28, 2016)

WrnrG said:


> It is an ignorance of lingo, an excusable one. F71 is the number on the Affordables Forum. All the fora have a number designation on the URL. If you were on a browser and looked at the URL for the Affordables Forum it would end with /F71 as the sales forum ends with /F29 and so on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Ahhhh, thanks for that. Well that's a load off.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Vicolindo said:


> I have to confess that I have no idea what the hell F71 means or its significance. My ignorance is unforgivable I know. When I google it I get an ambiguous watchuseek post or a diagnosis code for moderate mental retardation, which might explain some things...at least in my case.


You're not alone, a couple others earlier on had the same confession... Basically all of us Tapatalk users are out of the loop since it doesn't display the forum designation number.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I just read through a really long thread in the High-Accuracy Quartz forum. Wow. They're a different ilk over there. You can almost see the pocket protectors.


Careful, some people read both that forum and this one. But I won't tell....


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

briburt said:


> - My definition of "affordable" has expanded upwards considerably since I began lurking in the Affordables forum. My income (unfortunately) has not.


I'm (unfortunately) right there with you.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Somewhat often, probably once a week or so, I find my thoughts focused on what happens if/when a spring bar breaks. Now, this is usually during some sort of 'zoned out' time like when i'm in the shower or in my office at work or on a conference call at work or taking a break at work or, well, you get the idea. Anyway, I imagine, in slow motion, one of my watches (it varies) falling off my wrist due to a broken spring bar. Sometimes the top bar, sometimes the bottom bar.

It isn't long before I start picturing the same thing happening with the watch on a NATO strap - still in slow motion - I see the watch sort of flopping around with just the one bar. And then, almost inevitably, I consider the single pass strap. Now, I like single pass straps MUCH more than NATOs but, for the life of me, I can't make myself believe they're as secure. 

I cannot seem to picture what happens when the spring bar breaks while your watch is on a single pass strap. I'm always snapped out of this by something and am left with a vague, uneasy feeling about the safety of my watches in the world.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I am not wearing a watch


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

I hate links to photo bucket. More like photo f&c#it when everything loads but the actual picture I want to see.


----------



## Lokvo (Dec 17, 2015)

My newly acquired SKX009 is my most affordable watch in the collection and it's taking up waaaaay too much time on my wrist. Its made me re-think my whole position on the value of a watch. Total game changer.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

CMFord said:


> Somewhat often, probably once a week or so, I find my thoughts focused on what happens if/when a spring bar breaks. Now, this is usually during some sort of 'zoned out' time like when i'm in the shower or in my office at work or on a conference call at work or taking a break at work or, well, you get the idea. Anyway, I imagine, in slow motion, one of my watches (it varies) falling off my wrist due to a broken spring bar. Sometimes the top bar, sometimes the bottom bar.
> 
> It isn't long before I start picturing the same thing happening with the watch on a NATO strap - still in slow motion - I see the watch sort of flopping around with just the one bar. And then, almost inevitably, I consider the single pass strap. Now, I like single pass straps MUCH more than NATOs but, for the life of me, I can't make myself believe they're as secure.
> 
> I cannot seem to picture what happens when the spring bar breaks while your watch is on a single pass strap. I'm always snapped out of this by something and am left with a vague, uneasy feeling about the safety of my watches in the world.


I agree that single pass straps are far more comfortable. In regards to the spring bars whilst on your wrist, your watch is every bit as safe as on a nato. The only time your watch is unsafe is when it is off of your wrist and you pick it up by the buckle of the single pass.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> I agree that single pass straps are far more comfortable. In tegards to the spring bars whilst on your wrist, your watch is every bit as safe as on a nato. The only time your watch is unsafe is when it is off of your wrist and you pick it up by the buckle of the single pass.


For some reason it hadn't occurred to me that a watch would stay on a single pass if a spring bar fails. I still think I prefer the belt and braces level of security of a full NATO. And possibly with the spring bars welded in place so they can't fail.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I quite enjoy natos in warm weather with the exception of how far they protrude from the wrist.


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

Lokvo said:


> My newly acquired SKX009 is my most affordable watch in the collection and it's taking up waaaaay too much time on my wrist. Its made me re-think my whole position on the value of a watch. Total game changer.


so very true for me too.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Mediocre said:


> I am not wearing a watch


Boo, hiss! I'm going to fetch my torch and pitchfork.


----------



## s_buba (Apr 28, 2016)

I just bought an eight slot watch box. Its not yet full but am already wondering if its too small.


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

I get a really yucky feeling every time I read the phrase 'What are you wearing?' in a thread title. Likewise every time I see a glaring typo in a thread title.

I can't help but see the unintended innuendo in the term 'beater'. Every time.

I was in a Facebook group for watch enthusiasts but had to leave because someone described a watch as 'dripping with sex'.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

s_buba said:


> I just bought an eight slot watch box. Its not yet full but am already wondering if its too small.


Just ordered one with twenty slots 

Looks very cheap for the size too 30$. Planning on a mini-review when it arrives.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

True confession, I think I'm done with watches for now. I bought a Christopher Ward Trident Quartz in the sale a few months back and it's been on my wrist every single day since. I don't have any inclination or real interest in buying anything else, and I've got some great watches like a Tuna and a Nighthawk sitting in my watch box for if I ever do want to switch it up. I think I'm done.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> True confession, I think I'm done with watches for now. I bought a Christopher Ward Trident Quartz in the sale a few months back and it's been on my wrist every single day since. I don't have any inclination or real interest in buying anything else, and I've got some great watches like a Tuna and a Nighthawk sitting in my watch box for if I ever do want to switch it up. I think I'm done.


You'll be back...


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

s_buba said:


> I just bought an eight slot watch box. Its not yet full but am already wondering if its too small.


Stop wondering. It is too small.


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

ShaggyDog said:


> True confession, I think I'm done with watches for now. I bought a Christopher Ward Trident Quartz in the sale a few months back and it's been on my wrist every single day since. I don't have any inclination or real interest in buying anything else, and I've got some great watches like a Tuna and a Nighthawk sitting in my watch box for if I ever do want to switch it up. I think I'm done.





TradeKraft said:


> You'll be back...


I said that too......about two dozen watches ago. .......lol


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Keyzard said:


> I said that too......about two dozen watches ago. .......lol


Ha-ha same here. It usually happens after I get a Grail... but after a few months my eyes start wandering.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

JAndrewC said:


> I can't help but see the unintended innuendo in the term 'beater'. Every time.


How do you think we keep our watches wound?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

JAndrewC said:


> I was in a Facebook group for watch enthusiasts but had to leave because someone described a watch as 'dripping with sex'.


Yeah, there is a fine line between saying a watch is beautiful with clever innuendo and describing the visceral nature of metaphorical sex with an anthropomorphized watch. Actually, the line is not very fine-it is a clear and wide-sobering even. It is the rare opportunity in front of a gaping canyon that is exciting to look into, invigorating, inviting me to dive in not knowing, or better accepting that there is no turning back. Will this be the last time? How much is this costing me? It is also how I feel when I add a watch to a shopping cart and about to confirm payment at checkout. Boom. That is how it is done.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Yeah, there is a fine line between saying a watch is beautiful with clever innuendo and describing the visceral nature of metaphorical sex with an anthropomorphized watch. Actually, the line is not very fine-it is a clear and wide-sobering even. It is the rare opportunity in front of a gaping canyon that is exciting to look into, invigorating, inviting me to dive in not knowing, or better accepting that there is no turning back. Will this be the last time? How much is this costing me? It is also how I feel when I add a watch to a shopping cart and about to confirm payment at checkout. Boom. That is how it is done.


I don't know what just happened, but I think I need a cigarette and a shower.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Every time I do a mod I make some small mistake, get frustrated, then say "I am never doing another one again"... Then I look at my left over parts and say" well.... I don't want to wast these, what can I do with them?" and it starts all over.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

idvsego said:


> Every time I do a mod I make some small mistake, get frustrated, then say "I am never doing another one again"... Then I look at my left over parts and say" well.... I don't want to wast these, what can I do with them?" and it starts all over.


I know this feel


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Why is it that whenever I become interested in something, it suddenly becomes out of stock or otherwise unavailable? Stalking Watch Recon doesn't help either. And I wasn't interested when it was available!

I feel like Charlie Brown with the football being constantly taken away by Lucy. Good grief!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> Why is it that whenever I become interested in something, it suddenly becomes out of stock or otherwise unavailable? Stalking Watch Recon doesn't help either. And I wasn't interested when it was available!


More than once, I obsessively looked all over the internet for a few weeks and ended-up finding the watch for 25% more then buying it out of fear, only to see that watch not get enough wrist time.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> I feel like Charlie Brown with the football being constantly taken away by Lucy. Good grief!


Followed by -
*


Tanjecterly said:



Current Collection:
Damasko DA36
Sinn 104
Smiths Everest
Tudor 79090 black
Tudor 79090 blue

Click to expand...




Tanjecterly said:



Incoming: 
Borealis Estoril

Click to expand...

*In this case, Charlie Brown has won the Super Bowl.


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

1. I have bought two of the exact same watches so I could have one on a bracelet and one on a leather strap. 
2. Since buying a watch last August I have spent over $700 in the last nine months on 30 cheap quartz watches. Should've just bought 3 really nice ones. 
3. I bought a Fossil watch and enjoy it, but feel bad for doing so. 
4. I discovered I have an addictive personality hence the 30 watches I now own.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I got a 12 space watch box for xmas thinking it would be big enough... now it is FULL... HA... apparently no matter how big a watch box you (I) will fill it sooner or later..

also I felt like this thread could use some more Fitz...so here you go.. this is just the best feet up cat snuggling.. so good.









such a affectionate little ginger bast*rd this one... he was quite happy when we got home from our short trip... he apparently likes our cat sitter also... he was her buddy I guess also..but he was glad when we got home.


----------



## kyliebert (Feb 4, 2015)

atarione said:


> I got a 12 space watch box for xmas thinking it would be big enough... now it is FULL... HA... apparently no matter how big a watch box you (I) will fill it sooner or later..
> 
> also I felt like this thread could use some more Fitz...so here you go.. this is just the best feet up cat snuggling.. so good.
> 
> ...


Can you say "audiophile"??


----------



## kyliebert (Feb 4, 2015)

Sometimes I just add a post like "so true" so I can get to 100 and sell some watches on F29.

Sometimes I add a post like, "can you say Audiophile" for the same reason (see above)


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

kyliebert said:


> Sometimes I just add a post like "so true" so I can get to 100 and sell some watches on F29.
> 
> Sometimes I add a post like, "can you say Audiophile" for the same reason (see above)


lol... yeah I like stereo equipment and audio..... quite a lot..


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

kyliebert said:


> Sometimes I just add a post like "so true" so I can get to 100 and sell some watches on F29.
> 
> Sometimes I add a post like, "can you say Audiophile" for the same reason (see above)


You need to discover the WUS word association thread.


----------



## kyliebert (Feb 4, 2015)

atarione said:


> lol... yeah I like stereo equipment and audio..... quite a lot..


In all honesty....beautiful system!


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

ha Fitbit... my brother wearing a Fitbit whilst introducing Fitz to my new Nephew Hunter... It was a very good day, my brother and his wife came down to Visit us in CA from WA... first time meeting my new nephew in person..he is pretty awesome.









me w/ Hunter .. and bonus baby bunny in background









and Koi Fish... and SRP637... I think all watches look 100% better with Koi in the photo... I love Koi Fish very much.


----------



## kyliebert (Feb 4, 2015)

I love Koi Fish very much.

View attachment 7969810
[/QUOTE]

And high end audio equipment. lol


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

Very big watches on very small wrists fill me with sadness. Very small watches on very large wrists do too, although marginally less so.

While looking for fodder on the Internet with which to tease me about my watch obsession, my girlfriend found a site for (sexual) watch fetishists. It (briefly) put me off the hobby.

I can't stop googling watches I see in movies and on TV. This is one of the main triggers for the aforementioned teasing.

Another trigger is taking photos for the WRUW threads when we're on holiday. I have all but stopped this for fear of her declaring me a "[email protected] watch person" (all the worse when photographing a beater) at the top of her lungs in uncomfortably public places.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

whoreologist said:


> Very big watches on very small wrists fill me with sadness. Very small watches on very large wrists do too, although marginally less so.


Yes this. So much this. +1000000



whoreologist said:


> While looking for fodder on the Internet with which to tease me about my watch obsession, my girlfriend found a site for (sexual) watch fetishists. It (briefly) put me off the hobby.


It has certainly changed how I consume certain forms of, um, entertainment. I guess it is better than thinking about baseball. (I don't think that translates in the Neatherlands but for Americans, what I just said is hilarious.)



whoreologist said:


> I can't stop googling watches I see in movies and on TV. This is one of the main triggers for the aforementioned teasing.


Yes! I just Googled two watches seen on BBC's Sherlock. The banker in episode 2 wore a Breitling Crosswind apparently and John Watson wears a TAG Monaco chrono.



whoreologist said:


> Another trigger is taking photos for the WRUW threads when we're on holiday. I have all but stopped this for fear of her declaring me a "[email protected] watch person" (all the worse when photographing a beater) at the top of her lungs in uncomfortably public places.


I confess to photographing my beaters to quasi-troll the WRUW threads. However, I really am proud of what I wear and care to share it. I just like seeing my Casio MW-240 in the midst of watches that are a hundred times its cost.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

whoreologist said:


> ... my girlfriend found a site for (sexual) watch fetishists.


Post link immediately. Please. 
Or... PM me the link. :-!


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Sunday Confessional, May Day Edition…

I was horribly embarrassed when the cute receptionist in the office next to mine caught me taking wrist shots where the lighting was best in the common area. Now I will forever be known as the watch weirdo that takes a lot of bathroom breaks.

In spite of what I was repeatedly told when I started here, I did not want to believe my price range for affordables would change or that I would have a grail more than $1000 USD. That is still the case but the Tudor North Flag on a stainless steel bracelet has wormed its way into my head. I should not have tried it on at the Tourneau store last month.

I forget that the cost of making a mod is usually around the cost of or exceeding that of a nice watch I really want after factoring all parts and labor. This is especially true when I have to buy another watch or other watches to cannibalize for parts. I hope this Seiko 5 mod project keeps me distracted enough from more new purchases. (It will not.)


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I find Nato straps to be very comfortable, and when I take the time to cut/burn the excess strap off, I actually like them


----------



## kyliebert (Feb 4, 2015)

I have a 16 year old Bishon Frise....his teeth are bad and his breath is horrible. I like the way it smells....


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

I have to confess that when I got married last year, one of my best friends standing up for me, gave me a Movado. Around $500. I was ecstatic about it because I have long wanted one. Well now, I recently joined here and have bought a couple new watches and realize the Movado is just kind of....bleh. I feel bad because I'm not sure how much I will wear it now for dressy occasions. Maybe the excuse can be...I don't want to ruin it? 

Also got 2 watches from the wife for Xmas 2015. They were nice, although I knew they were cheap. How do I tell her to not buy me crap like that anymore? Ha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

Kluver said:


> I have to confess that when I got married last year, one of my best friends standing up for me, gave me a Movado. Around $500. I was ecstatic about it because I have long wanted one. Well now, I recently joined here and have bought a couple new watches and realize the Movado is just kind of....bleh. I feel bad because I'm not sure how much I will wear it now for dressy occasions. Maybe the excuse can be...I don't want to ruin it?
> 
> Also got 2 watches from the wife for Xmas 2015. They were nice, although I knew they were cheap. How do I tell her to not buy me crap like that anymore? Ha.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You don't. You just start leaving Amazon searches saved "accidentally" somewhere she'll see.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Kluver said:


> I have to confess that when I got married last year, one of my best friends standing up for me, gave me a Movado. Around $500. I was ecstatic about it because I have long wanted one. Well now, I recently joined here and have bought a couple new watches and realize the Movado is just kind of....bleh. I feel bad because I'm not sure how much I will wear it now for dressy occasions. Maybe the excuse can be...I don't want to ruin it?


That's funny because I was in the market for a Movado automatic at 65% off on Amazaon for around $700 only 3 years ago. Back then, I did not know much about watches that were not in the Casio catalog.



Kluver said:


> Also got 2 watches from the wife for Xmas 2015. They were nice, although I knew they were cheap. How do I tell her to not buy me crap like that anymore? Ha.


Easy. Go to a joke shop and buy some rubber poop and glue it onto the watch. She will get the point right away.


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

Diabolic Coffee said:


> You don't. You just start leaving Amazon searches saved "accidentally" somewhere she'll see.


Well I did just order a NATO on her prime account. I'll have to go save a couple watches.


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> That's funny because I was in the market for a Movado automatic at 65% off on Amazaon for around $700 only 3 years ago. Back then, I did not know much about watches that were not in the Casio catalog.


I really didn't know much about watches at all until joining here. Since then I've bought a citizen, deep blue and scurfa.



> Easy. Go to a joke shop and buy some rubber poop and glue it onto the watch. She will get the point right away.


Haha. Just some stickers of poop that won't peel of right. And then of course I can't use goo gone on it.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Kluver said:


> Well I did just order a NATO on her prime account. I'll have to go save a couple watches.


Be sure to add a few higher-end luxury models that look similar so she can think, "These look the same but one is only 5% of the other one. He was fine with the other **** watches so he should be happy with this $400 version."


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Sunday Confessional, May Day Edition&#8230;
> 
> I was horribly embarrassed when the cute receptionist in the office next to mine caught me taking wrist shots where the lighting was best in the common area. Now I will forever be known as the watch weirdo that takes a lot of bathroom breaks.


The good news is that you'll never have to worry about a sexual harassment allegation. Or worse, an unplanned pregnancy.



Mr. James Duffy said:


> In spite of what I was repeatedly told when I started here, I did not want to believe my price range for affordables would change or that I would have a grail more than $1000 USD. That is still the case but the Tudor North Flag on a stainless steel bracelet has wormed its way into my head. I should not have tried it on at the Tourneau store last month.


I can't blame you on the North Flag. The best-looking and least Rolex-looking watch Tudor has made so far. Of course, I've long ago given up on not buying a $1,000-plus watch.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I hate day complications on quartz, but I don't mind them on automatics. How strange is that?


----------



## temchik (Oct 25, 2011)

Every time I see a "does this look big" thread it does look big to me. I am tempted to post "yep" but all other "nah it's fine if you like it" posts stop me 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SpAgetttt (Feb 26, 2016)

I switch my (automatic) watch to my right wrist during private special time to take advantage of the additional winding opportunity.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Dare I ask what you mean by private special time? Or is it one of those sniggers you know moment for a guy?



SpAgetttt said:


> I switch my (automatic) watch to my right wrist during private special time to take advantage of the additional winding opportunity.


----------



## SpAgetttt (Feb 26, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> Dare I ask what you mean by private special time? Or is it one of those sniggers you know moment for a guy?


Yuu don't want to know, but there's a lot of wrist action involved. I can get a full wind in a matter of minutes.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

SpAgetttt said:


> Yuu don't want to know, but there's a lot of wrist action involved. I can get a full wind in a matter of minutes.


Remind me to never buy a watch off you.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

SpAgetttt said:


> I switch my (automatic) watch to my right wrist during private special time to take advantage of the additional winding opportunity.


Keep it on your left because it can be more exciting with a stranger. I mean, seeing a stranger with a nice watch is exciting, yeah, that's what I meant. Oh wait, the joke still works.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SpAgetttt said:


> Yuu don't want to know, but there's a lot of wrist action involved. I can get a full wind in a matter of minutes.


I've sold quite a few watches with _that_ extolled as a virtue: " All it takes is a quickie wrist action, and you're relaxed, and the watch is good to go for the whole day!" :-!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Bleach removes DNA and other genetic material. Just sayin'.



SpAgetttt said:


> Yuu don't want to know, but there's a lot of wrist action involved. I can get a full wind in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm in a situation that I promised I would never get into again. I have the new 2016 Orient Blue Mako and totally love it. But docvail has a new watch coming out in September that I am quite taken with. Do I sell my new Blue Mako to fund the Oberon? The only upgrades it really has over the Mako is SEL and sapphire.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Isn't the Mako 200 meters and the Oberon 300? You'd have a better chance of dropping the latter in a lake and recovering it functioning. If you do recover it, that'll be due to the **** lume that will light up the depths. Just sayin'.



Capt Obvious said:


> I'm in a situation that I promised I would never get into again. I have the new 2016 Orient Blue Mako and totally love it. But docvail has a new watch coming out in September that I am quite taken with. Do I sell my new Blue Mako to fund the Oberon? The only upgrades it really has over the Mako is SEL and sapphire.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> I'm in a situation that I promised I would never get into again. I have the new 2016 Orient Blue Mako and totally love it. But docvail has a new watch coming out in September that I am quite taken with. Do I sell my new Blue Mako to fund the Oberon? The only upgrades it really has over the Mako is SEL and sapphire.


I'd opt for the Oberon. On top of the aforementioned upgrades you have the benefit of having a small- batch micro that's made by a WUS member with excellent customer service.

I mean how often can you actually chat with the guy that designed your watch and owns the company?


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

That is all true. And Chris is a very nice guy with a sense of humor almost as twisted as Chronopolis.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I've got a few days off work. I have time, but can't post in WRUW. I changed watches 4 times today.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Ten-Ten said:


> I've got a few days off work. I have time, but can't post in WRUW. I changed watches 4 times today.


5


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I alternate between being proud of and embarrassed by my watch collection.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

I have to admit, I like all watches, but hate to see the big hand, which is normally a second hand become a meca chrono hand that sits stationary. It just sits there like a tall person sitting in front of me at a concert. Love the venue, hate the view.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

kpjimmy said:


> I have to admit, I like all watches, but hate to see the big hand, which is normally a second hand become a meca chrono hand that sits stationary. It just sits there like a tall person sitting in front of me at a concert. Love the venue, hate the view.


This one would really drive you crazy. There's another hand (white), hiding behind the (red) second hand, that works as the minute counter for the chrono. You can hardly see it, unless the chrono is running.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I used to own a watch (Debaufre) with a massive onion crown.
And I do mean, massive.

I did some indecent things with it.
And I do mean, indecent.

But the feller who bought it from me will never know, and never needs to know.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Got offered a limited edition Stowa blue flieger get and turned it down. Even now I am reconsidering. There is such a thing as too much fidelity towards the goal of a grail. Sometimes when opportunity falls on your lap you have to grab it. 

TL; DR -- sometimes serendipity is your friend.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Now you're just trolling.

[makes a mental note to never buy from Chronopolis in case he isn't trolling. ]



Chronopolis said:


> I used to own a watch (Debaufre) with a massive onion crown.
> And I do mean, massive.
> 
> I did some indecent things with it.
> ...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I used to own a watch (Debaufre) with a massive onion crown.
> I did some indecent things with it.


Maybe your watch is worth more after its adventures;
à la used underwear in Japan...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> Now you're just trolling.
> 
> [makes a mental note to never buy from Chronopolis in case he isn't trolling. ]


Hey now.

The guy loved it, and left me a solid. 
Feedback, that is.

All's well that ends well.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Hey now.
> 
> The guy loved it, and left me a solid.
> Feedback, that is.
> ...


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

kpjimmy said:


> I have to admit, I like all watches, but hate to see the big hand, which is normally a second hand become a meca chrono hand that sits stationary. It just sits there like a tall person sitting in front of me at a concert. Love the venue, hate the view.


I have to confess I also hate how the chronograph hand remains still, especially if the butt end is decorated like the T on a Tissot or some other thing. I understand it is for better precision when timing things with the stopwatch, er I mean chronograph, but it just looks like someone standing up in a movie theater. However, I will also confess that when I see a chronograph that doesn't do this, it irks me more, especially when there is a redundant small seconds hand.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm amazed at the number of "ugly" watches I see when I peruse the WRUW threads! I guess I just like traditional/classic styles. I admit I bought some ugly watches in my younger days.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

kinglee said:


> I'm amazed at the number of "ugly" watches I see when I peruse the WRUW threads! I guess I just like traditional/classic styles. I admit I bought some ugly watches in my younger days.


I draw the line at deciding that years ago. I mean your "ugly" is not necessarily the same as the next guy's interpretation of the term. Heck, your traditional/classic styles can also be annotated as such by the next person.

/end rant

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Deep down part of me wants to buy a blingy gold watch... I likely never will, but every so often I think about it.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm attending my mum's funeral in a few days. Secretly I'm excited about the opportunity to wear a particular dress watch that otherwise never sees the light of day.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.



Time On My Hands said:


> I'm attending my mum's funeral in a few days. Secretly I'm excited about the opportunity to wear a particular dress watch that otherwise never sees the light of day.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

I ordered a green suede strap the other day because I think it will look absolutely amazing with my Max Bill on it. Now I'm shopping for shoes to go with the strap, too. Where does it end?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

CMFord said:


> I ordered a green suede strap the other day because I think it will look absolutely amazing with my Max Bill on it. Now I'm shopping for shoes to go with the strap, too. Where does it end?


With the belt usually


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Time On My Hands said:


> I'm attending my mum's funeral in a few days. Secretly I'm excited about the opportunity to wear a particular dress watch that otherwise never sees the light of day.


Mixed feelings. I know all about them.

My condolences though.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

CMFord said:


> I ordered a green suede strap the other day because I think it will look absolutely amazing with my Max Bill on it. Now I'm shopping for shoes to go with the strap, too. Where does it end?


handbag?


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

CMFord said:


> Sorry for your loss.





Chronopolis said:


> Mixed feelings. I know all about them.
> 
> My condolences though.


Cheers mates, thanks. Let's move on, nobody needs this to hijack the thread. This is the only place I could admit/confess that I'm looking forward to a funeral. ...

...

I'd really like to work in a watch shop, but I couldn't be bothered learning all those damn details, or hiding my contempt when customers not wearing diving bells or frog man outfits want to look at diving watches.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

kpjimmy said:


> I draw the line at deciding that years ago. I mean your "ugly" is not necessarily the same as the next guy's interpretation of the term. Heck, your traditional/classic styles can also be annotated as such by the next person.
> 
> /end rant


I have no problem deciding something is ugly -- I just don't feel the need to tell the person who obviously does not agree.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I have to confess I also hate how the chronograph hand remains still, especially if the butt end is decorated like the T on a Tissot or some other thing. I understand it is for better precision when timing things with the stopwatch, er I mean chronograph, but it just looks like someone standing up in a movie theater. However, I will also confess that when I see a chronograph that doesn't do this, it irks me more, especially when there is a redundant small seconds hand.


Exactly why the best chronographs are the "smart" quartz models that allow the sweep second hand to double as the chronograph second hand with a mode switch. The best example of these is the Bulova Precisionist line.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

I've loved watches since I was a kid, but since discovering WUS my buying has both increased in volume and expense... If it wasn't for a forum full of like-minded people my interest would likely wane.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

TradeKraft said:


> I've loved watches since I was a kid, but since discovering WUS my buying has both increased in volume and expense... If it wasn't for a forum full of like-minded people my interest would likely wane.


Likewise! Oh wait, that was your point.


----------



## Dabrador (Dec 21, 2010)

Just discovered this thread and have to get this off my chest...

I DON'T LIKE AUTOMATICS!

Off a few seconds a day/week? - WRONG
Have to keep it moving to work? - WRONG
The beauty of a 'sweeping' second hand? - WHO CARES

That felt good!


----------



## Dabrador (Dec 21, 2010)

I just thought of some more...

When the second hand hits 12, the minute hand of your watch better hit the minute marker exactly or you're doing it wrong. Also, NATOs cheapen a watch.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

TradeKraft said:


> I've loved watches since I was a kid, but since discovering WUS my buying has both increased in volume and expense... If it wasn't for a forum full of like-minded people my interest would likely wane.


Would that be a bad thing or a good thing?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

TradeKraft said:


> I've loved watches since I was a kid, but since discovering WUS my buying has both increased in volume and expense... If it wasn't for a forum full of like-minded people my interest would likely wane.


Not too sure about the people part, but finding all this info and wrist shots of watches you would otherwise only browse in a catalog certainly helps.

I can't imagine buying JDM models without wrist shots and independent reviews. Actually I can't imagine buying a watch off the Internet without previously watching it in a photo or a video on the Internet. Hmm...that's the problem. The Internet. Well we can't do much about that, so carry on.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I absolutely hate it when you are selling a watch on f29, and have just dropped the price, then some lowballer instantly asks you to lower the price again.

Makes me not even want to sell them.


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

My love of watches started as a kid in no small part because I loved the ticking of the seconds hand. Now, even though nearly everything about quartz watches is better (timekeeping, reliability, convenience, and definitely price), I can't feel completely comfortable with the idea of not getting a mechanical watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Dabrador said:


> ...Also, NATOs cheapen a watch.


Not when it's on a cheap watch! As if by magic, almost the opposite occurs.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

I decided to do a collection refresh. Extreme version. Sold everything that I wasn't wearing, which turned out to be a lot. Still have a few more watches to sell but I'm mostly done. Here I am, sitting on a decent watch fund but I can't find anything I want to buy. I've tried pretty much every brand out there and nothing makes me want to pull the trigger. Feeling concerned. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

NightOwl said:


> I decided to do a collection refresh. Extreme version. Sold everything that I wasn't wearing, which turned out to be a lot. Still have a few more watches to sell but I'm mostly done. Here I am, sitting on a decent watch fund but I can't find anything I want to buy. I've tried pretty much every brand out there and nothing makes me want to pull the trigger. Feeling concerned.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Have a look at Deaumar.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Capt Obvious said:


> Have a look at Deaumar.


I have. I keep up with what's new. It's an odd feeling where I see something, I think cool, but then I don't want to buy it.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dabrador (Dec 21, 2010)

Time On My Hands said:


> Dabrador said:
> 
> 
> > ...Also, NATOs cheapen a watch.
> ...


Lol! Good point.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I like sending a watch to it's new owner.

Love it when I buy a pre-owned watch and the bracelet is perfectly sized for my wrist.


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

kpjimmy said:


> I have to admit, I like all watches, but hate to see the big hand, which is normally a second hand become a meca chrono hand that sits stationary. It just sits there like a tall person sitting in front of me at a concert. Love the venue, hate the view.


Me too! The worst is when there's not even a small second hand so there is no discernible movement at all. It feels like the watch is dead!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

NightOwl said:


> I decided to do a collection refresh. Extreme version. Sold everything that I wasn't wearing, which turned out to be a lot. Still have a few more watches to sell but I'm mostly done. Here I am, sitting on a decent watch fund but I can't find anything I want to buy. I've tried pretty much every brand out there and nothing makes me want to pull the trigger. Feeling concerned.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Sounds like you're ready for vintage watches, another bottomless pit


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

Quazi said:


> Oddly, this year, my wife hid the girl scout cookies she got ... so I wouldn't eat them all.


This week I found one of the hidden boxes of girl scout cookies.. I ate all of them inside of about an hour... now I feel bad.. I did give one or two to my wife though.

Thats probably why my wife hides them.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Quazi said:


> This week I found one of the hidden boxes of girl scout cookies.. I ate all of them inside of about an hour... now I feel bad.. I did give one or two to my wife though.
> 
> Thats probably why my wife hides them.


On the bright side... If you were before, you are probably no longer stuck between two bracelet links, micro-adjustments, or strap sizes!


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Dabrador said:


> Just discovered this thread and have to get this off my chest...
> 
> I DON'T LIKE AUTOMATICS!
> 
> ...


I used to feel the same way. I still like my quartz and solar powered watches, but I've been wearing my SKX009 for about 8 days now and I don't want to put it away and let it die! It looks to good to take off. I'm sure this attitude will pass.... perhaps in a few months.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Some time ago, I took the cushions and slot-dividers out of my two-tier 20-watch watch-box. After years of trying to keep my collection down to a manageable size ("I gotta sell one if I get a new one") and attempting to keep my collection within the 20-watch limit I tried to set myself, I've abandoned all hope. 

Nowadays, the watches are all piled-in chaotically, there's room for 20 more, and it's completely marvelous and liberating. I don't think my wife's noticed yet.


----------



## kyliebert (Feb 4, 2015)

I dont know what "hacking" means in reference to a watch...and dont think it would ever sway me one way or another from buying a watch I like. I also dont understand how to use a tachymeter, but think they look cool nonetheless.


----------



## cchiu (Dec 13, 2015)

I've a strong urge to reset my watch everyday because it being off by several seconds seems to bug me, yet I still love automatics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

kyliebert said:


> I dont know what "hacking" means in reference to a watch...and dont think it would ever sway me one way or another from buying a watch I like. I also dont understand how to use a tachymeter, but think they look cool nonetheless.


Hacking just means the second hand stops when you pull the stem out. Which can be really useful if you plan to mod a watch or synchronize it.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

kyliebert said:


> I dont know what "hacking" means in reference to a watch...and dont think it would ever sway me one way or another from buying a watch I like.


But if you don't know what it is, how do you know that?



> I also dont understand how to use a tachymeter, but think they look cool nonetheless.


It's easier that reading an analogue watch!


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Having sushi with my wife and my server had a nice Daniel Wellington watch with a NATO strap. He was wearing wrong and had the excess strap flapping all about. The NATO had been worn and you can tell he had been wearing it a lot. 

So at the end of the meal and settling the check. I left him a 20 in cash for a tip and before I left I had to ask if liked wearing the strap that was if there was a reason for wearing it that way. He said no and I asked him if I could "fix" the strap so that the end could be simply tucked into the nylon keeper. He said yes.

I proceeded to put the strap on right side up with the buckle on top and showed him how to tuck in the excess if he wanted. 

I told him that the excess strap was bugging me all meal long lol.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

kpjimmy said:


> Having sushi with my wife and my server had a nice Daniel Wellington watch with a NATO strap. He was wearing wrong and had the excess strap flapping all about. I he NATO had been worn and you can tell he had been wearing it a lot.
> 
> So at the end of the meal and settling the check. I left him a 20 and before I left I had to ask if liked wearing the strap that was if there was a reason for wearing it that way. He said no and I asked him if I could "fix" the strap so that the end could be simply tucked into the nylon keeper. He said yes.
> 
> ...


Ha! Good looking out, man. I'm still waiting for my first WIS superhero moment.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I put on my G-shock to go to the gym earlier, with plans of changing to an automatic later in the day......but I still have my G-shock on


----------



## TKMikey (Jan 18, 2015)

I prefer Quartz over automatics. I also hate automatics that don't hack. 

Sorry.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

I never set the date on my automatics because they're always dead when I put them on, and I'm too lazy to set it.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

TradeKraft said:


> I never set the date on my automatics because they're always dead when I put them on, and I'm too lazy to set it.


Lately, I've been keeping most of my automatics wound because I am position regulating them.

Lazy as I might be, I will always set the date upon wearing them because the thought of posting a WRUW wrist shot with the wrong date irks me more than a misaligned bezel. On a side note, posting the same glamour shots or product photos in WRUW threads irritates me as much as the poor quality of my own candid wrist shots.

Anyway, I usually set the date a day before as I wait for the sweep hand to get closer to 12 before I hack it to properly synch it with Internet time. I do this to make sure I am in the correct half of the day on the watch.


----------



## kyliebert (Feb 4, 2015)

I get grossed out by too much arm hair on close up wrist shots.... especially if its overlapping the strap or moving on to the watch face. I end up scrolling really fast past that picture and never get to enjoy the watch.


----------



## cchiu (Dec 13, 2015)

I have an urge to look at people's wrists to see what they're wearing, and if necessary, judge them accordingly for wearing something garish.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

kyliebert said:


> I get grossed out by too much arm hair on close up wrist shots.... especially if its overlapping the strap or moving on to the watch face. I end up scrolling really fast past that picture and never get to enjoy the watch.


Just be glad you are not seeing the wearer's entire wardrobe. I don't know how many times I've seen boxer shorts or out-of-focus man feet in flip-flops in a wrist shot of a Rolex Submariner or Omega Seamaster.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

At an interview last Friday, the guy was wearing what looked like a Vostok komandirskie submarine. During a brief moment of silence after I answered a question, I complemented him on his Vostok. He looks at me and goes "my what?" And I say, your watch. His response was "oh no, this is just a Russian watch. My wife gave it to me. She's Russian."
I thought I found a wis in the wild. Alas, not meant to be.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

kyliebert said:


> I get grossed out by too much arm hair on close up wrist shots.... especially if its overlapping the strap or moving on to the watch face. I end up scrolling really fast past that picture and never get to enjoy the watch.


As a hairy man, smooth skinned wrist shots (edit: that aren't of women) look to me like pictures of children!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Ha! Good looking out, man. I'm still waiting for my first WIS superhero moment.


I've helped a couple of friends choose a watch they really like (not forum darlings but solid watches chosen based on their taste) plus pointed them to a couple of grey market sellers that gave them half price compared to brick-and-mortar shops. Felt good and make me come out about my passion to others in hope of getting more "WIS superhero" moments.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I gave one brother a watch I wasn't wearing. Going to give my other brother a watch as well. They're stoked! Feels good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

I was at the Sharks/Predators game on Saturday night. An older guy, late 60s, sat next to me on my right. He wore his watch on his right and I saw a Ω on his clasp but couldn't get a good look at the dial because I was on his left. I left to get a beer (the aisle to my left was 4 seats over and the aisle to my right was 13 seats over). I used the aisle to my left to leave and returned via the other aisle making 13 people stand up so I could get back to my seat. I did this so I could pass the old guy and see what watch he was wearing. It was a vintage deville. Very nice and probably worn for decades. 

I regret nothing.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I have preordered a watch that's not due until July. I am, as a result, as nervous and jittery as a drug addict waiting for his fix. I am seriously considering getting the blue version although I have another, completely different blue watch incoming already. I am looking for ways to occupy myself including seriously getting one more watch, budget be damned. I need a fix. 

I dont like NATOs. I understand the concept but I don't like them and don't even have an understanding on how to put them on assuming I was in fact interested.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I doubt I will ever do a microbrand pre-order... I know most of them come off (i'm not aware of any that haven't) ..but I don't feel like I would trust it..or be patient enough to deal with it..

If I'm going to spend hundreds of dollars on a watch ..I'm going to need pretty close to instant gratification.

also... I don't love arm hair myself.. however i ain't gong to shave my arm either... I'm fairly happy my own body hair is blond like my hair.. I think the arm hair situation is exaggerated by close ups of it and watches most of the time ... IRL I doubt most would really notice it in most cases...









also I feel this thing has gone far too long without a Fitz pic...so again Fitz the cat sitting on my desk distracting me because he wanted attention.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

atarione said:


> ...Fitz the cat sitting on my desk distracting me...


Ivan says "Good job Fitz, we do what we can."
I say - the syzygy of camera-watch-cat is indeed challenging.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

I guess this goes here. I was under a spell or smthn yesterday, I would never EVER believe that I'd own another Invicta (still have 52mm diver but never wear it) or that I would ever like Rolex Sub (it was always meh in my book)... and ordered gorgeous blue Invicta Sub, would you just look at it -> View image: Invicta 9094ob auto 86 bucks jr An hour later it dawned on my that it is actually Invicta and that I can't possibly wear this watch in public or show it anyone outside F71, you know, cause Invicta and all, so I cancelled it :'( I felt really bad about it for the rest of the day. It's like in the moment of weakness you might buy yourself for 25 bucks sneakers and jumpsuit with four stipes named Adibas but you will make sure that noone you know would ever see you wearing it. 
I am not willing to spend over 500 on Steinhart or other Rolly sub look alikes, watches in Invictas category suck balls (Parnis & Alpha) or look different from submariner, modding is not an option for me, so I am stuck






I have no problem with homages, hell I am sporting Orient Daydate copy as my daily, but IT'S ORIENT! If I could find the unicorn copy of blue Submariner from Orion I would soooo happy.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

atarione said:


> View attachment 8062506
> 
> 
> also I feel this thing has gone far too long without a Fitz pic...so again Fitz the cat sitting on my desk distracting me because he wanted attention.


yea, now I believe that skxa35 is a true puzzy magnet


----------



## cchiu (Dec 13, 2015)

I had a dream that I owned an orange Omega Planet Ocean, somehow in that dream it fit my wrist perfectly (it actually doesn't). And I was so happy. Then I woke up.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Ivan says "Good job Fitz, we do what we can."
> I say - the syzygy of camera-watch-cat is indeed challenging.


Ivan is a very handsome cat... very nice.. it is hard to get a photo of your wrist and a cat at the same time.. my phone will either get the watch or cat in focus but not really both at the same time.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

ARMADUK said:


> yea, now I believe that skxa35 is a true puzzy magnet
> View attachment 8063210


You know who is a huge hit with the ladies.... Fitz... omg girls absolute love this cat..


----------



## Hecpilot (Mar 9, 2016)

I wore an Invicta 8932 diver almost daily for about 8 years. Zero problems. It was reliable and comfortable.

I also have a couple of Fossil watches, about the same age, and rotated them in periodically. Both functioned well and held up nicely.


----------



## soundscape (Apr 4, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> I dont like NATOs. I understand the concept but I don't like them and don't even have an understanding on how to put them on assuming I was in fact interested.


TGV is your friend.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

soundscape said:


> TGV is your friend.


In Aus we use the 'downunder' method ;-)


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

ARMADUK said:


> I guess this goes here. I was under a spell or smthn yesterday, I would never EVER believe that I'd own another Invicta (still have 52mm diver but never wear it) or that I would ever like Rolex Sub (it was always meh in my book)... and ordered gorgeous blue Invicta Sub, would you just look at it -> View image: Invicta 9094ob auto 86 bucks jr An hour later it dawned on my that it is actually Invicta and that I can't possibly wear this watch in public or show it anyone outside F71, you know, cause Invicta and all, so I cancelled it :'( I felt really bad about it for the rest of the day. It's like in the moment of weakness you might buy yourself for 25 bucks sneakers and jumpsuit with four stipes named Adibas but you will make sure that noone you know would ever see you wearing it.
> I am not willing to spend over 500 on Steinhart or other Rolly sub look alikes, watches in Invictas category suck balls (Parnis & Alpha) or look different from submariner, modding is not an option for me, so I am stuck
> View attachment 8063002
> I have no problem with homages, hell I am sporting Orient Daydate copy as my daily, but IT'S ORIENT! If I could find the unicorn copy of blue Submariner from Orion I would soooo happy.


You should definitely reconsider your order for the 9094ob. I don't think you'll be disappointed. The engraved brand on the side of the case is brand overkill, but so is Rolex etching its name and logo all over the rehaute!

Confession time: I may have a problem with giving unsolicited advice!


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

cpl said:


> In Aus we use the 'downunder' method ;-)


Oh snap! First time I see it and it is actually awesome! That side fold was the reason I never wore natos, thanx for posting this


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

justadad said:


> You should definitely reconsider your order for the 9094ob. I don't think you'll be disappointed. The engraved brand on the side of the case is brand overkill, but so is Rolex etching its name and logo all over the rehaute!
> 
> Confession time: I may have a problem with giving unsolicited advice!


I actually don't mind engraving on the side, those wings on the dial burn a whole in my soul thou. Yesterday I thought of buying 8926ob instead, using different color bezels like green, blue, pepsi & coke makes it more intersting. We'll see.


----------



## Vicolindo (Feb 28, 2016)

I have quite often taken a WRUW pic with the incorrect date on my watch or even worse, incorrect day. o| Sometimes out of embarrassment, I will correct the date, retake the pic and edit the post. I care too much me thinks.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Vicolindo said:


> I have quite often taken a WRUW pic with the incorrect date on my watch or even worse, incorrect day. o| Sometimes out of embarrassment, I will correct the date, retake the pic and edit the post. I care too much me thinks.


just did same thing with the pic posted above


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

So I watched the NATO clip and it's pretty cool! I never would have thought to put it on like that! Comfort level isn't quite there like the standard way of strapping up for me. I sort of simulated typing and I don't think that'll work at all. Also, it isn't nearly as secure as the standard method. The regular way is a nearly perfect design for safety and security of the watch. Maybe only fixed bars would be more secure. I do think I'll wear it the "new way" today and give it fair shakes though.

Oh, and as long as I'm here, Claudia Jean Cregg (CJ) says hi! Actually I think she says "Im getting real tired of your $h¡+, human!" But she can't be bothered to proof this pose so I'm sticking with "Hi"!!!


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

WISers:
OK. Fess up time.
I bad mouthed Ball and Hamiltons first attempts at making a wristie that would earn the category
RR GRADE. They didn't make models that were worthy of the RR GRADE quality. A proven fact.
Every other Engineer I knew who bought the Ball or the Hamilton model 505 were dissappointed.
Ball not so much because it was a flop, but because it was so darned ugly!!! Ball persists in labeling
watches with RR employee positions like: The Engineer and the Train Master. Ball hasn't had spit to
do with RRing in over 50 years!!! A misnomer if there ever was.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Omega doesn't have anything to do with space anymore either. Actually, no one does really! But their history with the program is reflected in their SpeedMaster space watches. And Rolex makes its Submariner in materials like white gold. That's not really a diving watch at that point is it? Sort of the same thing to me. 

I'm going to plead ignorant to the way trains work these days but I feel I can assume everything is run atomically from a timing stand point. If not, it should be right!?! Do you feel these brands should not be proud of their heritage and produce watches that reflect that heritage for fans of both their watches (by design) and fans of the history they reflect? Plus, I bet they're a right sight better than the unreliable pocketwatches that were in use before Ball came along and revolutionized the system!


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Lol I always do the down under method on my Zulu straps lol. Never thought of the NATO, but makes sense! But I gave a RAF strap and works as well lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbandit (Dec 17, 2012)

1. I don't like NATO straps - too bulky and now the watch is top heavy
2. I enjoy wearing my Rolex and G-shock equally.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

cpl said:


> In Aus we use the 'downunder' method ;-)


Wowsers! That will definitely get me to try a NATO again. I replaced the only one I have (came with a watch) immediately and it has been buried away since. I also couldn't stand the top bulk and the side foldover.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

justadad said:


> Omega doesn't have anything to do with space anymore either. Actually, no one does really!


Huh? The Omega Speedy Pro, and Fortis models, are still being used by astronauts in space to this very day, as they have been for years and decades. That's more meaningful as far as "space watches" go than a company's ad campaigns.

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/t...holder-of-new-us-spaceflight-endurance-record

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/a...sional-actually-being-used-for-eva-today-well


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

cpl said:


> In Aus we use the 'downunder' method ;-)


Wowzers!



WorthTheWrist said:


> The Omega Speedy Pro, and Fortis models, are still being used by astronauts in space to this very day


Doesn't Fortis pay for that privilege though?


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Buzzedhornet said:


> - dial must be symmetrical
> - dial must be clutter free
> _*- do not understand why people like chronographs, how many have used them?
> - I have almost all divers and pilots, I don't dive or fly planes *_
> ...


Surely you have answered your second point with your third? People obviously wear chronos as they like the appearance of them&#8230; the same as you like divers and pilots but do not use them to their full potential?

Just saying J


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Owned a Seiko 5 and wasn't really that impressed with it so i sold it. In general, I am just not impressed with Seiko watches and I do understand they are made very well they just do nothing for me.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The Omega Speedy Pro, and Fortis models, are still being used by astronauts in space to this very day


My bad! Sometimes I forget that there are still folks living and working on the ISS. I've been following SpaceX and other private ventures for too long. Focussing more on the future than the past I suppose. My 9 year old daughter wants to be an astronaut and like any dad, I want to get her there!!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

justadad said:


> My bad! Sometimes I forget that there are still folks living and working on the ISS. I've been following SpaceX and other private ventures for too long. Focussing more on the future than the past I suppose. My 9 year old daughter wants to be an astronaut and like any dad, I want to get her there!!


That's awesome! We need more Women in the sciences.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

I once considered purchasing a cheap Chinese watch to prove to my friends that not every mechanical watch was a quality watch.
It was going to be a fancy looking fake tourbillon watch for $40 that looked as complicated as a Patek Philippe.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I bought this for a dollar:
I confess, I am impressed. A battery, a movement, a case, a decent band & delivered to my home - all for $0.99. That's impressive.

(All I wanted was a 20mm nylon band with rivets, just happens that the cheapest strap on eBay has a watch head attached.)









Notice the subdials are printed
No pushers
It's made by Gemius ARMY ???
Keeps great time (+0.5 seconds per day)
Very subdued tick
It has a double meatball second hand and a relieved chapter ring
The black sunburst dial is actually nice
The crystal is just plastic, not even acrylic
The lume sucks


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Last night, I dreamt that I was at a GTG to which I was not actually invited.
Docvail was there, as a guest, and he was the only one who recognized me, and was even happy (GASP!) to see me.

It was at someone's house. A lot of stone, and stained glass decorations, randomly distributed: a little bit here, a little bit there.

It was time to eat, so we all went into the dining room, the way to which was through the host's study, and then some walls moved automatically, opening unto a spacious dining room. Weird.

Anyway, there we all stood in a circle ready to raise a toast, and I presented myself as the "mighty infamous Chronopolis."

NOBODY had heard of that moniker.
I said that was surprising as I was "hated by many" on WUS.
Which is not true; more ignored than hated. ;-)

I was simultaneously devastated and relieved. Talk about mixed feelings.
The dream vanished before I could eat anything. Dammit.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Last night, I dreamt that I was at a GTG to which I was not actually invited.
> Docvail was there, as a guest, and he was the only one who recognized me, and was even happy (GASP!) to see me.
> 
> It was at someone's house. A lot of stone, and stained glass decorations, randomly distributed: a little bit here, a little bit there.
> ...


I think it's more of a disturbing or irksome nature... Definitely weirded out by, but not hated or ignored.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

WrnrG said:


> I think it's more of a *disturbing* or *irksome* nature... Definitely weirded out by, but not hated or ignored.


Ya, I give you that.

I worked hard on being like that. So I am not giving that up anytime soon. ;-)


----------



## tss88 (Dec 10, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> It was time to eat, so we all went into the dining room ... The dream vanished before I could eat anything. Dammit.


 An image search of your avatar is much more disturbing that the avatar itself. I would strongly recommend *not* doing that anyone reading this !!! 
What a dream Chronopolis too bad you didn't get to eat &#8230; you will be sadder to know that lobster thermidor was on that menu !!!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

tss88 said:


> An image search of your avatar is much more disturbing that the avatar itself. I would strongly recommend *not* doing that anyone reading this !!!
> What a dream Chronopolis too bad you didn't get to eat &#8230; you will be sadder to know that lobster thermidor was on that menu !!!


Frantically goes to Google!

39 minutes later: I feel like Chuck having just been encoded with the Intercept!!

I've seen things!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

justadad said:


> Frantically goes to Google!
> 
> I've seen things!


I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I watched C-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhäuser Gate. All those moments will be lost in time, like tears...in...rain.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I watched C-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhäuser Gate. All those moments will be lost in time, like tears...in...rain.


Great quote from a great movie....

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

justadad said:


> ... Chuck having just been encoded with the _Intercept_!!


Is this nerd bait?
Yeah, I'm not taking it....


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

cayabo said:


> Is this nerd bait?
> Yeah, I'm not taking it....


Nah, just a TV show from a few years back.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

justadad said:


> Nah, just a TV show from a few years back.


_INTERCEPT_??? Really???

Methinks you've thrown out a pocket protector & attached a string to it.


----------



## Nato060 (Oct 31, 2011)

Seeing a watch worn by a celebrity I respect can sometimes convince me alone to buy it. 
My first luxury watch was an omega seamaster and I've regretted not getting a speedmaster instead for three years now, but I can't sell it to fund a speedmaster because I'm emotionally attached to it to let go. 
I could've saved up and actually bought several Speedmasters in those three years if I didn't spend all my money on seikos and random vintage watches.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

cayabo said:


> _INTERCEPT_??? Really???
> 
> Methinks you've thrown out a pocket protector & attached a string to it.


Ah, the Intersect! I honestly didn't know where you were going! It's been a while since watching the show. Mostly I just remember how hot the female lead (Yvonne Strahovski) was on that show!!

I'll turn in my nerd card at the nearest comic book store!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Nato060 said:


> Seeing a watch worn by a celebrity I respect can sometimes convince me alone to buy it.
> My first luxury watch was an omega seamaster and I've regretted not getting a speedmaster instead for three years now, but I can't sell it to fund a speedmaster because I'm emotionally attached to it to let go.
> *I could've saved up and actually bought several Speedmasters in those three years if I didn't spend all my money on seikos and random vintage watches*.


Yep, which is why I no longer buy cheap watches


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Here's mine: *I don't like Sub homages*. And here's the kicker. It's not the ethical homage vs knock-off/copy debate and it's not the style. It's the legion of fanboys. I have nothing personally against them as a whole or any individual. I just tend to reject stuff that garners legions of fans. I hate Lord of the Rings, Game of Thrones, and Star Wars. And this is also part of the reason I don't/didn't like the Seiko 007/009 - there is too much fanboy-ism for me. I have an '81 Pulsar quartz that is almost identical to the SKX007/013, but it's just enough off-center to make me feel good about it. Same with my Monster - there's enough hate to make me like it. And don't get started on "those" new sub homages - those with a thread that's like 500 pages long.

Once again, I have absolutely nothing against any of this stuff or anybody who does. I just have this illogical tick about rejecting stuff that gets too popular.


----------



## Hecpilot (Mar 9, 2016)

cayabo said:


> I bought this for a dollar:
> I confess, I am impressed. A battery, a movement, a case, a decent band & delivered to my home - all for $0.99. That's impressive.
> 
> (All I wanted was a 20mm nylon band with rivets, just happens that the cheapest strap on eBay has a watch head attached.)
> ...


I'm in! I think I might use this one as an experiment. Maybe learn how to re-lume. Who knows. Is it bragging rights if we are bragging, or maybe confessing, that it costs .99 cents?


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> Here's mine: *I don't like Sub homages*. And here's the kicker. It's not the ethical homage vs knock-off/copy debate and it's not the style. It's the legion of fanboys. I have nothing personally against them as a whole or any individual. I just tend to reject stuff that garners legions of fans. I hate Lord of the Rings, Game of Thrones, and Star Wars. And this is also part of the reason I don't/didn't like the Seiko 007/009 - there is too much fanboy-ism for me. I have an '81 Pulsar quartz that is almost identical to the SKX007/013, but it's just enough off-center to make me feel good about it. Same with my Monster - there's enough hate to make me like it. And don't get started on "those" new sub homages - those with a thread that's like 500 pages long.
> 
> Once again, I have absolutely nothing against any of this stuff or anybody who does. I just have this illogical tick about rejecting stuff that gets too popular.


Soooo... You're a hipster? It's cool. There are a lot of forum darlings that I'm not too keen on. Most of my collection isn't common in these parts, but I don't choose them for that reason. I guess I just tend to like watches that most don't? Maybe, I'm subconsciously a watch hipster.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Last night, I dreamt that I was at a GTG to which I was not actually invited.
> Docvail was there, as a guest, and he was the only one who recognized me, and was even happy (GASP!) to see me.
> 
> It was at someone's house. A lot of stone, and stained glass decorations, randomly distributed: a little bit here, a little bit there.
> ...


Dreams are easy to interpret.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> Here's mine: *I don't like Sub homages*. And here's the kicker. It's not the ethical homage vs knock-off/copy debate and it's not the style. It's the legion of fanboys. I have nothing personally against them as a whole or any individual. I just tend to reject stuff that garners legions of fans. I hate Lord of the Rings, Game of Thrones, and Star Wars. And this is also part of the reason I don't/didn't like the Seiko 007/009 - there is too much fanboy-ism for me. I have an '81 Pulsar quartz that is almost identical to the SKX007/013, but it's just enough off-center to make me feel good about it. Same with my Monster - there's enough hate to make me like it. And don't get started on "those" new sub homages - those with a thread that's like 500 pages long.
> 
> Once again, I have absolutely nothing against any of this stuff or anybody who does. I just have this illogical tick about rejecting stuff that gets too popular.


I'm kind of with you here, but for different reasons. I can't do the sub homage because I feel like no matter what, people are going to look at me as a wannabe. Granted, the average person doesn't even know what a sub is, but I still would feel like my wrist was wrapped with the elephant in the room. Like you, I have nothing against the sub or the homages. I love 'em, but can't do it. I *might* be able to make an exception for the OVM, but it's a bit different than the average sub homage. Maybe someday...


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> I just tend to reject stuff that garners legions of fans. I hate Lord of the Rings, Game of Thrones, and Star Wars.
> ....
> Once again, I have absolutely nothing against any of this stuff or anybody who does. I just have this illogical tick about rejecting stuff that gets too popular.


Dammit man, could've been me writing this. It's illogical indeed but I tend to 'suffer' from this same malady, though oddly for me it hasn't affected my inchoate watch hobby. I own and/or want several forum favs now actually!

Of course we're all gagging for a pic of the Pulsar now! C'mon! ;-)


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

cpl said:


> I like sending a watch to it's new owner.
> 
> Love it when I buy a pre-owned watch and the bracelet is perfectly sized for my wrist.


This happened once for me. I got a preowned watch at work and was able to put it on my wrist and go! It was actually anticlimactic :|

Lol

I also like the ritual of carefully packing up the watch, labeling and delivering it to the post office. Makes me feel connected to a huge world out there!


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

vtbandit said:


> 1. I don't like NATO straps - too bulky and now the watch is top heavy


I felt the same way until I found a watch that fit the NATO strap well. Big watches flopping around and hitting my wrist bone. Not anymore, I found that you have to try them on and I've now had some wonderful NATO strap watch experiences.

Confession time: I hated NATOs and only used to buy ZULU straps. I thought they were cooler. Now I'm equal opportunity.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Prdrers said:


> I'm kind of with you here, but for different reasons. I can't do the sub homage because I feel like no matter what, people are going to look at me as a wannabe. Granted, the average person doesn't even know what a sub is, but I still would feel like my wrist was wrapped with the elephant in the room. Like you, I have nothing against the sub or the homages. I love 'em, but can't do it. I *might* be able to make an exception for the OVM, but it's a bit different than the average sub homage. Maybe someday...


I'm going to experience that on my own skin in two weeks, steril Parnis gmt is on its way  I never liked Submariner and thought that its the dullest design ever, last week something changed. If I don't like it in person I'll flip it.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Also its funny that people consider cheap homages oh so so very bad and unacceptable but $500> homages are ohmergerd what a unique watch. Not talking about crap cheap homages that fall apart in your hands. Homage is a copy, prefect copy or partual copy, end of story.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

WrnrG said:


> Soooo... You're a hipster? It's cool. There are a lot of forum darlings that I'm not too keen on. Most of my collection isn't common in these parts, but I don't choose them for that reason. I guess I just tend to like watches that most don't? Maybe, I'm subconsciously a watch hipster.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Meh, if I'm a watch hipster, that's cool. Never thought of it like that. But what's going to happen to me if being not-cool becomes cool?



Dunzdeck said:


> Dammit man, could've been me writing this. It's illogical indeed but I tend to 'suffer' from this same malady, though oddly for me it hasn't affected my inchoate watch hobby. I own and/or want several forum favs now actually!
> 
> Of course we're all gagging for a pic of the Pulsar now! C'mon! ;-)


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

That is a nice looking Pulsar


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

I just got Cward C65 and now I am trying to find a flaw in it,or something I do not like so I can flip it.







Good thing-nothing wrong. 



Watch is just perfect for me


sent from my Nokia 3310


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

no matter how common a watch may be on WUS... it isn't like anything on here is sooo commonly seen in real life (except my rolex's around here... swear to go sooo many of them things).. that anyone is going to lose hipster points for having one..

I have yet to see anyone else wearing an SKX around here in a year of sort of keeping an eye out for them.

now if you excuse me I need to apply fresh wax to my lumber jack beard (is that a thing do you wax them???? ).... not really sure honestly.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

pantagruel said:


> I confess... I usually post my WRUW pic the night before, and almost always recycle the same pics.


It drives me nuts when a WRUW NOW pic has the wrong date!


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

It drives me nuts when someone posts and asks for help choosing between two watches and some come out of left field making multiple suggestions of other watches. They asked for help with choosing between specific watches, not for a list of every watch you like and want them to buy.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Prdrers said:


> It drives me nuts when someone posts and asks for help choosing between two watches and some come out of left field making multiple suggestions of other watches. They asked for help with choosing between specific watches, not for a list of every watch you like and want them to buy.


I had this happen to me recently when I asked for recommendations for a white dial diver with a steel bezel. Got loads of suggestions for watches with colored bezels. Perhaps people don't know how to read good? :think:

I've always found orange and yellow colored dials ugly, no matter which watch they're on.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Prdrers said:


> It drives me nuts when someone posts and asks for help choosing between two watches and some come out of left field making multiple suggestions of other watches. They asked for help with choosing between specific watches, not for a list of every watch you like and want them to buy.





plot said:


> I had this happen to me recently when I asked for recommendations for a white dial diver with a steel bezel. Got loads of suggestions for watches with colored bezels. Perhaps people don't know how to read good? :think:
> 
> I've always found orange and yellow colored dials ugly, no matter which watch they're on.


The Seiko SKX and SARB033/035 are usually recommended by the second page regardless of what is asked by the original post.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> The Seiko SKX and SARB033/035 are usually recommended by the second page regardless of what is asked by the original post.


I believe that's referred to as "Duffy's law".


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> The Seiko SKX and SARB033/035 are usually recommended by the second page regardless of what is asked by the original post.


This made me laugh out loud, because it's so true. Not that I have anything against those watches (I actually do love the sarb033)... Just comical.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Whenever I see photos of a watch underwater or in water I have to hold back from commenting with "Was your crown screwed down all the way? I think I can see threads..."


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

crap... I knew if I saw a SRP777 in person I was going to buy it...and well sure enough today saw one at teh mall.

guess what I have now.. new SRP777


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

^^^ Boss.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

atarione said:


> crap... I knew if I saw a SRP777 in person I was going to buy it...and well sure enough today saw one at teh mall.
> 
> guess what I have now.. new SRP777


Nice! Your mall must be awesome because the only automatics in my local mall are a _very_ limited selection of Tissot and Seiko Recraft in the midst of a ton of Eco-Drive, Seiko Solar and G-Shocks.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

I just cursed out a watch. Well the sel of a bracelet anyway. I need to go put soap in my mouth now. 
Got so pi$$ed at the damn thing, picked up another watch to wear.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Nice! Your mall must be awesome because the only automatics in my local mall are a _very_ limited selection of Tissot and Seiko Recraft in the midst of a ton of Eco-Drive, Seiko Solar and G-Shocks.


yeah... your head might explode if you saw the place they have Oris, a metric ton of citizens (including the Citizen Signature auto I DROOL over every time I see it).. and many Seiko Autos... umm VSA .. just about every g-shock known to man, Tissot, Ball..... umm (probably more ..they have some DW and Nixon stuff also but I didn't pay it any mind.)


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

My spouse has admitted that I have a problem with watches. 

I believe that is her first step towards recovery.




Sent from my iPhone using a series of pulleys


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I find myself at a crossroads of sorts. I am content with my current watch collection.
Sthürling Original Leisure Eagle (travel watch)
Citizen Eco-Drive BN0100-34L (work watch)
Air Blue Charlie Automatic
Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor 3 (should arrive by Monday)
And lastly Deaumar Ensign.

I don't really feel the pull of any other affordable watches (except a certain sub homage I won't be able to get). There is a luxury watch I would love to get Tudor Heritage Ranger, but I won't get it. I would never let myself wear it for fear of damaging or losing it.

I do not know what to do. There are a few micros that given the funds and opportunity I will get.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> I find myself at a crossroads of sorts. I am content with my current watch collection.
> 
> I don't really feel the pull of any other affordable watches (except a certain sub homage I won't be able to get). There is a luxury watch I would love to get Tudor Heritage Ranger, but I won't get it. I would never let myself wear it for fear of damaging or losing it.
> 
> I do not know what to do. There are a few micros that given the funds and opportunity I will get.


I am in a similar spot with my collection so I am looking at modding a Seiko 5 but it is slow going. I need to either get a crystal press and learn to use it or take my mod parts to a watchmaker who is willing to do it. As for purchases, the only thing I might be considering that is not intended to be mod fodder is a second affordable diver like the Seiko SRP585 "Mohawk" or if there is a bargain that is just too difficult to pass up.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I am in a similar spot with my collection so I am looking at modding a Seiko 5 but it is slow going. I need to either get a crystal press and learn to use it or take my mod parts to a watchmaker who is willing to do it. As for purchases, the only thing I might be considering that is not intended to be mod fodder is a second affordable diver like the Seiko SRP585 "Mohawk" or if there is a bargain that is just too difficult to pass up.


I have tried modding. I kill watches when I mod, so I just leave them as is.


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

I was skype'ing with someone and he asked me: "are you wearing two watches?". Embarrassed I denied it and slowly took one off without him noticing it.
I bought a watch winder just after finishing the video conference.


----------



## cchiu (Dec 13, 2015)

Watchomatic said:


> I was skype'ing with someone and he asked me: "are you wearing two watches?". Embarrassed I denied it and slowly took one off without him noticing it.
> I bought a watch winder just after finishing the video conference.


Oh goodness that's awkward, glad you didn't get caught though. I tried wearing two watches at once before, one on each wrist. It felt wrong.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Watchomatic said:


> I was skype'ing with someone and he asked me: "are you wearing two watches?". Embarrassed I denied it and slowly took one off without him noticing it.
> I bought a watch winder just after finishing the video conference.


That's golden. Thanks, I needed that


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Watchomatic said:


> I was skype'ing with someone and he asked me: "are you wearing two watches?". Embarrassed I denied it and slowly took one off without him noticing it.
> I bought a watch winder just after finishing the video conference.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Watchomatic said:


> I was skype'ing with someone and he asked me: "are you wearing two watches?". Embarrassed I denied it and slowly took one off without him noticing it.
> I bought a watch winder just after finishing the video conference.


If you had done the opposite, and slipped on an additional watch every chance you got in the conversation...

-------------------------------

Sorry, you were saying?










Lol, was it two watches on one wrist, or one on each wrist? I think the latter would be less embarrassing.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> I have tried modding. I kill watches when I mod, so I just leave them as is.


That is why I am thinking of paying a watchmaker to do the mod. However, I do not want to spend any more on this project as the cost is nearing that of a nice new watch.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> That is why I am thinking of paying a watchmaker to do the mod. However, I do not want to spend any more on this project as the cost is nearing that of *a nice new watch.*


But that is what you ARE getting, if you do the mod right... unless you think just because the base watch is a Seiko, it MUST cost less than a certain amount, and never more than a "Swiss" watch.

Me, personally, I think a well-done modified Seiko is worth every bit as much as, or even more than, a "micro" brand, the value of which is based on what exactly, when most are basically casers.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> But that is what you ARE getting, if you do the mod right... unless you think just because the base watch is a Seiko, it MUST cost less than a certain amount, and never more than a "Swiss" watch.
> 
> Me, personally, I think a well-done modified Seiko is worth every bit as much as, or even more than, a "micro" brand, the value of which is based on what exactly, when most are basically casers.


I agree with this, as long as you get what you are looking for out of the mod. I have a few that I am very happy with and dont regret the price at all.


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

artblakey said:


> If you had done the opposite, and slipped on an additional watch every chance you got in the conversation...
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> ...


Nice! I can't see anything wrong with that guy. :-d
Nah, "just" one on each wrist. I've got (or had) this thing that I couldn't let any of my automatic watches stop.
So when I got home after work I would start swapping my watches to wind them.
After a few therapy sessions and a watch winder, I let a couple of watches stop (aaarrgghh) as I only wear them once in a while, and I use the winder for the rest. 
I'm at peace now, haha.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

Watchomatic said:


> Nice! I can't see anything wrong with that guy. :-d
> Nah, "just" one on each wrist. I've got (or had) this thing that I couldn't let any of my automatic watches stop.
> So when I got home after work I would start swapping my watches to wind them.
> After a few therapy sessions and a watch winder, I let a couple of watches stop (aaarrgghh) as I only wear them once in a while, and I use the winder for the rest.
> I'm at peace now, haha.


I used to do the same thing, make sure all my watches were wound before I went to bed... Now I only do that with the manuals.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)

Ugh. Those moment when you wake up and see an email noting "thank you for your business" and then remember ordering yet another watch late last night. 

Then the moment when you realize your wife is going to kill you. 

Sweat, sweat...

Ken


----------



## spyderco10 (Mar 21, 2011)

I keep all of my automatics on watch winders....but I never turn them on
I can't stand the phrases "punches above its weight" and "a lot of watch for the money"
I don't like Grand Seikos
I enjoy reading Stauer ads
I think the Kontiki is ugly, but I still want one for $499
I hate this forum because it makes me want to buy more watches
I still log on every day


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

spyderco10 said:


> I keep all of my automatics on watch winders....but I never turn them on
> I can't stand the phrases "punches above its weight" and "a lot of watch for the money"
> I don't like Grand Seikos
> I enjoy reading Stauer ads
> ...


I never liked the KonTiki either... Now I own one and it's one of my favorite watches. It's just such an original design and punches above its weight : )


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I have recently started putting a slip of paper in my watch drawer with a schedule of which watch I'm going to wear which day, going out about two weeks.

I have watches I love and want to wear that I won't be getting to until a week from next Thursday, because of the other watches I love and want to wear ahead of them.

This has officially gotten ridiculous.


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

TradeKraft said:


> I never liked the KonTiki either... Now I own one and it's one of my favorite watches. It's just such an original design and punches above its weight : )


... and it's a lot of watch for the money ; )
Maybe one day I will get a Kontiki but the Kontiki Sirens haven't enchanted me yet...


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Watchomatic said:


> Nah, "just" one on each wrist. I've got (or had) this thing that I couldn't let any of my automatic watches stop.
> So when I got home after work I would start swapping my watches to wind them.
> After a few therapy sessions and a watch winder, I let a couple of watches stop (aaarrgghh) as I only wear them once in a while, and I use the winder for the rest.
> I'm at peace now, haha.


Tell me about it. I've also got that 'thing'  Keeping four autos running at the moment, two of which can be hand-wound. I do that swapping thing to wind them as well, in addition to swinging one while watching a youtube video or catching up on TV. The only reason I haven't worn one on each wrist is because I wear an activity tracker, and the metal clasp would scratch up a watch case.


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

artblakey said:


> Tell me about it. I've also got that 'thing'  Keeping four autos running at the moment, two of which can be hand-wound. I do that swapping thing to wind them as well, in addition to swinging one while watching a youtube video or catching up on TV. The only reason I haven't worn one on each wrist is because I wear an activity tracker, and the metal clasp would scratch up a watch case.


I got the winder just recently, and it's great, it will help you for sure! (that's assuming you want to change, because you might enjoy the winding game, I don't know)

Since this is the true confessions thread, I admit i have a few quartzs, and I like them, as much as my autos! (sacrilege) 
But I got to that point that the autos would get more wrist time because they had to be wound.
Now a machine does the job for me, and I can share my love equally with all of them :-!


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

cpl said:


> In Aus we use the 'downunder' method ;-)


That is brilliant. I hate the flappy bit you have to fold under by the lug. This is how I'll be wearing mine from now on.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Watchomatic said:


> I was skype'ing with someone and he asked me: "are you wearing two watches?". Embarrassed I denied it and slowly took one off without him noticing it.
> I bought a watch winder just after finishing the video conference.


Holy Smokes this is so funny! I was leading an impromptu meeting when an occasional visitor called me out on having two watches on (separate wrists)! I told him that I was winding it up!!!

My coworkers don't care or don't notice when I do it but I've only done it a few times. When I got back to my desk, I put it away immediately!


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

artblakey said:


> Lol, was it two watches on one wrist, or one on each wrist? I think the latter would be less embarrassing.


Are you kidding me? Two on one wrist??!?? How would you lift your arm??? Now that's ridiculous LOL

I prefer the Schwarzkopf method.










Not the Castro.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Watchomatic said:


> So when I got home after work I would start swapping my watches to wind them.


I have a similar ritual in the evenings too but my wife thinks I'm a nerd for it. She just doesn't understand


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I have recently started putting a slip of paper in my watch drawer with a schedule of which watch I'm going to wear which day, going out about two weeks.
> 
> I have watches I love and want to wear that I won't be getting to until a week from next Thursday, because of the other watches I love and want to wear ahead of them.
> 
> This has officially gotten ridiculous.


THIS IS GOLD!!!!


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

I really don't like mercedes hands. I think they look very old fashioned, and not in a good way.

Related: I really don't get Rolex. I think the Tudor Black Bay and Pelagos look way better than any modern Rolex apart from the 2016 Daytona which is gorgeous, but completely fails as a watch because it's practically illegible even in the studio-lit marketing photographs.

Also related: I can't stop myself from pointing out the flaws in expensive watches even though I suffer from terrible attacks of remorse and worry that I might have caused a proud owner to see something that will bug them forever.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I may have a problem with Seiko dive watches they are like $125 (and up) Pokemons I feel like I gotta catch them all?


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

dsbe90 said:


> THIS IS GOLD!!!!


Agreed. That confession made me chuckle. A lot.


----------



## whoischich (Sep 11, 2014)

I just can't stand it when people wear bracelets and watches on the same wrist - especially those rubbish hipster bead bracelets that seem to be de jour these days. I just want to shake these people and yell "don't you realise that every time you move your arm, you're scratching the bejeezus out of your watch?!"

But I don't. I just sit, seethe and mumble under my breath...


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

whoischich said:


> I just can't stand it when people wear bracelets and watches on the same wrist - especially those rubbish hipster bead bracelets that seem to be de jour these days. I just want to shake these people and yell "don't you realise that every time you move your arm, you're scratching the bejeezus out of your watch?!"
> 
> But I don't. I just sit, seethe and mumble under my breath...


+42!

This is right up there with indoor scarf wearing men for me.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

whoischich said:


> I just can't stand it when people wear bracelets and watches on the same wrist - especially those rubbish hipster bead bracelets that seem to be de jour these days. I just want to shake these people and yell "don't you realise that every time you move your arm, you're scratching the bejeezus out of your watch?!"
> 
> But I don't. I just sit, seethe and mumble under my breath...


I think it kinda looks cool, but would never risk my babies complexion!


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

dsbe90 said:


> Are you kidding me? Two on one wrist??!?? How would you lift your arm???


Weight wouldn't bother me. What I'd really be concerned about would be the massive scratch fest o|


----------



## outsidesmoke07 (May 1, 2016)

I measured my wrist size by wrapping a usb spare cable around it, then placing next to a ruler. I didn't do a very good job. I'm not really sure what size my wrist is.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Hell, forget jewelry bracelets. I stopped wearing shirts and jackets with rough material and tight cuffs. All jackets with zippered pockets also had to go, too. All I know is, I am probably putting the heirs of the Cape Cod Polish company through college.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

I can't stand straps with more than 2mm of taper.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I wish I could find a local place to test the water resistance of my watches......Primarily because I just want to know. It is not terribly likely that I will go diving in the next 12 months. The most I will do is probably swim in a pool, hit the beach, or enjoy some less-than-extreme snorkeling


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I get nervous when wearing a non dive watch. I somehow feel like I will spontaneously need to go diving and not be wearing the right watch. 

I do however never take my watch off (gym, sauna, shower included). Maybe that's why I only have dive watches and have off loaded the others.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Mediocre said:


> I wish I could find a local place to test the water resistance of my watches......Primarily because I just want to know. It is not terribly likely that I will go diving in the next 12 months. The most I will do is probably swim in a pool, hit the beach, or enjoy some less-than-extreme snorkeling


I've had an abundance of dive watches and the worst thing I ever do is give them a bath with a spritz of cool water & a very light solution of dish soap. I live an active and extreme lifestyle as you can tell.


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

Morethan1 said:


> I get nervous when wearing a non dive watch. I somehow feel like I will spontaneously need to go diving and not be wearing the right watch.
> 
> I do however never take my watch off (gym, sauna, shower included). Maybe that's why I only have dive watches and have off loaded the others.


I am totally with you Morethan1.
For this very teason, 200 meters is a must for my non dive watches as well. Except the very dressy one (s)...

Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

I sometimes try to persuade people in the watchshops not to buy Fossil,Nautica or some other overpriced crap and instead to buy Citizen,Seiko or even Pulsar or Casio.


Girls that work over there usually think I am nuts,especially when I show 30-years old beaten 7002 and say "look at this? Older than you and still running! You know where your Nautica will be in 30 years? Here!" (and point at trash bin)


Then I realise people dont give a damn. 

They just want watch that they like.


Well...damn. 

sent from my Nokia 3310


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

sinner777 said:


> I sometimes try to persuade people in the watchshops not to buy Fossil,Nautica or some other overpriced crap and instead to buy Citizen,Seiko or even Pulsar or Casio.
> 
> Girls that work over there usually think I am nuts,especially when I show 30-years old beaten 7002 and say "look at this? Older than you and still running! You know where your Nautica will be in 30 years? Here!" (and point at trash bin)
> 
> ...


That reminds me of a time I was at a local department store looking at their watches. The girl behind the counter was trying to sell me on a Shinola telling me how it was made in Detroit etc.

I explained to her it's simply assembled in Detroit and made from imported Chinese parts. And that its under the Fossil umbrella... In the end I think I just annoyed her and vice versa.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

I get really angry when I spend a significant amount time responding to a recommendation thread, with links and pictures, and the OP doesn't respond or ends up choosing something completely different from the delineated specs.

There's no reason for me to be upset, and i probably should just spend less time recommending watches.


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Perdendosi said:


> I get really angry when I spend a significant amount time responding to a recommendation thread, with links and pictures, and the OP doesn't respond or ends up choosing something completely different from the delineated specs.
> 
> There's no reason for me to be upset, and i probably should just spend less time recommending watches.


Lol it's funny but true. We need people like you or else these forums would be empty.


----------



## Vicolindo (Feb 28, 2016)

Watchomatic said:


> I was skype'ing with someone and he asked me: "are you wearing two watches?". Embarrassed I denied it and slowly took one off without him noticing it.
> I bought a watch winder just after finishing the video conference.


OMG. This is the funniest post I have read since I joined. LOL! Watch winders are awesome.

I have 3 watch boxes, 2 of which have a total of 8 winders combined. I recently acquired my 9th automatic watch. I sadly had to choose which one to lay to rest.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Perdendosi said:


> I get really angry when I spend a significant amount time responding to a recommendation thread, with links and pictures, and the OP doesn't respond or ends up choosing something completely different from the delineated specs.
> 
> There's no reason for me to be upset, and i probably should just spend less time recommending watches.


Hey, you probably inspired countless others who were reading those threads hoping to find something of a similar spec. At the very least, someone already considering what you recommend might then make a more confident decision on a purchase.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Perdendosi said:


> I get really angry when I spend a significant amount time responding to a recommendation thread, with links and pictures, and the OP doesn't respond or ends up choosing something completely different from the delineated specs.
> 
> There's no reason for me to be upset, and i probably should just spend less time recommending watches.


I glide silently right over such threads, like a UFO over a junkyard, in full confidence that many a fool will rush in to run a fool's errand. 
Aw, don't take it personally. ***** loves ya. ;-) 
You're a good man.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> ....


Trying to paint a mental picture... 
You're silent ***** in a UFO stealing watches from your wife who has to then "take it" after dinner?
Is this correct?


----------



## artaxerxes (Oct 19, 2011)

I had a really good laugh reading this one.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Dunk it in water and see what the WR is, Chrono.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> Dunk it in water and see what the WR is, Chrono.


:-d:-d:-d:-d ........................................ :-! ............................ :-x


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I often decide what to wear on rushed morning by looking for the ones where the date is closest to current....so they are quicker to set


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Sigh. I am going to Chicago for business tomorrow and I confess I have already loaded, unloaded and reloaded my travel watch cases thrice. I keep thinking of the outfits I am packing and coming up with different watch combinations. As of right now, I settled on a plastic Casio MRW-240, Seiko SARB065 "Cocktail Time," Casio AE-1200 "Casio Royale," and the Orient Disk. I figure the last one would be good for versatility since it has rainbow hour indicators on a black dial. Vanity is a motherf*cker.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I always click 'Like' on Rolex and Tudor pics. I think I'm becoming a watch snob .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Sigh. I am going to Chicago for business tomorrow and I confess I have already loaded, unloaded and reloaded my travel watch cases thrice. I keep thinking of the outfits I am packing and coming up with different watch combinations. As of right now, I settled on a plastic Casio MRW-240, Seiko SARB065 "Cocktail Time," Casio AE-1200 "Casio Royale," and the Orient Disk. I figure the last one would be good for versatility since it has rainbow hour indicators on a black dial. Vanity is a motherf*cker.


I am going out of the country in July and already know which watches I am taking. I will decide what outfits go with them the day before I leave and toss the clothes in a bag


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

Two years ago I imposed a one watch per year rule on myself and have kept to it. This week I broke that rule as I've already bought a watch this year and put in a preorder for a Vratislavia (you kind of have to jump on those because of their limited production runs). This one in particular:










When it arrives sometime in July or August (made the shipping address my parent's home) I plan on telling my girlfriend, whom I live with, that I had preordered this watch a year ago and had completely forgotten about it (that's a common occurrence around these parts) and that I'm surprised about this. I also plan on telling her it only cost 100 bucks, which is half of the actual price.


----------



## artaxerxes (Oct 19, 2011)

As a great saying goes "a lie that does good is better than the truth which hurts" 
A new confession-I realized on Monday that I had set the date wrong (one day ahead) on one of my watches that I intended to wear for that day and I set the date correctly just because I like to have the date set accordingly even though I rarely use the function (and because if a watch has a complication, why not take advantage of it?) In so many words-I'm becoming a little OCD.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

WrnrG said:


> Two years ago I imposed a one watch per year rule on myself and have kept to it. This week I broke that rule as I've already bought a watch this year and put in a preorder for a Vratislavia (you kind of have to jump on those because of their limited production runs). This one in particular:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/That moment when you realize your wife/GF occasionally comes on and see what you've been posting online about watches.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

atarione said:


> /That moment when you realize your wife/GF occasionally comes on and see what you've been posting online about watches.


Haha! She knows I go on this forum, could find me by my username, since I use it for everything (Instagram, Twitter, any gaming platform), but I doubt she'd find this thread or bother to look on this forum. She is a geek and works in networking, but I don't think she's that interested. She's actually supportive of my watches (because I like them) and just gives me her opinion on which ones she likes and which she doesn't.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Although my aim has been to break the watch cycle which by the way I've done a decent job of doing I recently purchased an affordable and never said a word. I'm aware that if you don't want to accumulate more watches than you need or feel comfortable with then this forum is not where you should be spending time.

Soon there will be at least one watch for sale.............


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

Ard said:


> Although my aim has been to break the watch cycle which by the way I've done a decent job of doing I recently purchased an affordable and never said a word. I'm aware that if you don't want to accumulate more watches than you need or feel comfortable with then this forum is not where you should be spending time.
> 
> Soon there will be at least one watch for sale.............


Completely true. I did take a year off this forum for the very specific reason of not getting tempted. I would normally have the control needed, but limited production runs on an affordable you really like is an extremely difficult thing to pass up.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## JEV (Mar 4, 2016)

I hate automatics featuring a date complication. Why? Because when they have stopped running when you decide in the morning to wear that specific watch and set date and time, it always will try to move to the next day at noon. Hate it, hate it, hate it.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I have officially become weird. I wear long sleeve dress shirts and two watches on both wrists. It is just that I can't decide what I want to wear and just love looking at both watches at different times of day. So far no one has asked me about them other than my wife. But you can bet that it's been noticed. 

C'est la vie.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

It's like a game for me - I always try to make sure I am setting the time in the morning correctly with the date wheel and then, when noon rolls around...SO MUCH EXCITEMENT!



JEV said:


> I hate automatics featuring a date complication. Why? Because when they have stopped running when you decide in the morning to wear that specific watch and set date and time, it always will try to move to the next day at noon. Hate it, hate it, hate it.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

JEV said:


> I hate automatics featuring a date complication. Why? Because when they have stopped running when you decide in the morning to wear that specific watch and set date and time, it always will try to move to the next day at noon. Hate it, hate it, hate it.


in fairness if we all here weren't idiots with 12+ watches this wouldn't be an issue ..because we would own a single watch and wear it each day thus avoiding this issue by having it wound continuously.

to quote my friends wife, when she heard I had bought another different watch than the one I was currently wearing... WHY DO YOU NEED ANOTHER WATCH IF YOU ALREADY HAVE ONE????


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

atarione said:


> in fairness if we all here weren't idiots with 12+ watches this wouldn't be an issue ..because we would own a single watch and wear it each day thus avoiding this issue by having it wound continuously.
> 
> to quote my friends wife, when she heard I had bought another different watch than the one I was currently wearing... WHY DO YOU NEED ANOTHER WATCH IF YOU ALREADY HAVE ONE????


That's like asking why someone needs another pair of shoes. No one NEEDS another watch, that's not the point, lol.

To the date thing, am I the only one that does it correctly? Didn't think this was a difficult thing. Set the date to the day before, then start turning the time until the date changes, then you know you're at A.M. I guess everyone else is just too lazy...

Oh, well.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

JEV said:


> I hate automatics featuring a date complication. Why? Because when they have stopped running when you decide in the morning to wear that specific watch and set date and time, it always will try to move to the next day at noon. Hate it, hate it, hate it.


I hate this. I ALWAYS go past 12 when I set my watch. And ALWAYS set it to atomic time lol.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I couldn't stand owning a dive watch that wasn't waterproof ... In fact I owned briefly a non pressure tested (and based on my observations not water resistant franken 6309...I sold it... anyways my newest of 5 Seiko divers (SRP777) got baptized Monday, got it in the water.. every time I take a new dive watch in the water I'm a bit nervous.. but the 777 did just fine.









whatever anyone else wants to do is fine...to me a diver that can't get wet is just not a watch I want to own...


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

WrnrG said:


> Two years ago I imposed a one watch per year rule on myself and have kept to it. This week I broke that rule as I've already bought a watch this year and put in a preorder for a Vratislavia (you kind of have to jump on those because of their limited production runs). This one in particular:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


next time post without pics please. now i have to see about preordering one.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

JEV said:


> I hate automatics featuring a date complication. Why? Because when they have stopped running when you decide in the morning to wear that specific watch and set date and time, it always will try to move to the next day at noon. Hate it, hate it, hate it.


I don't like it when a manufacturer takes a 7750 (or similar) and removes the weekday wheel just because the designer wanted to put the logo there.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

JEV said:


> I hate automatics featuring a date complication. Why? Because when they have stopped running when you decide in the morning to wear that specific watch and set date and time, it always will try to move to the next day at noon. Hate it, hate it, hate it.


Always set the date wheel to yesterday, then manually rotate the hands to today's date so you know you are starting at midnight instead of noon. It ain't rocket surgery. :roll:


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> next time post without pics please. now i have to see about preordering one.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


Haha! My bad. Well, a preorder will only cost you about 79 bucks. Grand total of about 198 bucks when the watch is ready.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

I rotate the hands until the day changes and then stop at 6am to bring the date forward to the right setting. Then I continue to rotate the hands to the correct time. My way isn't rocket surgery either. It I think it's maybe closer to it than your way is.



no name no slogan said:


> Always set the date wheel to yesterday, then manually rotate the hands to today's date so you know you are starting at midnight instead of noon. It ain't rocket surgery. :roll:


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't even bother to set the date on my date watches, it's a freeing feeling (until you show up to a meeting a day late)


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> I don't even bother to set the date on my date watches, it's a freeing feeling (until you show up to a meeting a day late)


however if you are also a Dollar short it would be PERFECT...


----------



## JEV (Mar 4, 2016)

WrnrG said:


> To the date thing, am I the only one that does it correctly? Didn't think this was a difficult thing. Set the date to the day before, then start turning the time until the date changes, then you know you're at A.M. I guess everyone else is just too lazy...


I confess. I am just lazy


----------



## JEV (Mar 4, 2016)

Toothbras said:


> I don't even bother to set the date on my date watches, it's a freeing feeling (until you show up to a meeting a day late)


It just happens too often I want to know the actual date. At work, in the supermarket wherever. So, I decided to add a SNZH53K1 to the collection. Man, have I been fighting that thing. No hand winding, date and weekday in 2 languages, a bezel that seems to have rotated every morning when I grab it from the nightstand. And I still like it somehow (just not enough to put it on the winder instead of the small Jacques Lemans without date complication or rotating bezel).


----------



## s_buba (Apr 28, 2016)

no name no slogan said:


> Always set the date wheel to yesterday, then manually rotate the hands to today's date so you know you are starting at midnight instead of noon. It ain't rocket surgery. :roll:


This is so simple but i had never thought of it.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

WrnrG said:


> Haha! My bad. Well, a preorder will only cost you about 79 bucks. Grand total of about 198 bucks when the watch is ready.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


my paypal balance hates you.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> my paypal balance hates you.


I would think it appreciates me. It's being used for its purpose. Which one did you go for?


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

WrnrG said:


> That's like asking why someone needs another pair of shoes. No one NEEDS another watch, that's not the point, lol.


I guess everyone 'collects' different things, while other things are only a point of utility.

For myself, I only have two pairs of shoes (excluding boots and such for snow/etc.). One I wear around for most everything, and a pair of dress shoes...


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

atarione said:


> I couldn't stand owning a dive watch that wasn't waterproof ... In fact I owned briefly a non pressure tested (and based on my observations not water resistant franken 6309...I sold it... anyways my newest of 5 Seiko divers (SRP777) got baptized Monday, got it in the water.. every time I take a new dive watch in the water I'm a bit nervous.. but the 777 did just fine.
> 
> View attachment 8162178
> 
> ...


Absolutely. A diver that can't get wet is not a diver.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

WrnrG said:


> That's like asking why someone needs another pair of shoes. No one NEEDS another watch, that's not the point, lol.


Or why you need that Louis Vuitton handbag when you have two Coach bags, the Tumi, the Kate Spade, and the Fendi. Ask any woman that (including my wife) and they will be on the defensive.

In my own closet, I have 14 dress shirts (not including two casual dress shirts to wear occasionally with linen pants and jeans). Only four of them are worn once a week or two (I wear polo shirts on the days I'm not meeting with clients). Yeah, I have too many dress shirts. The same way I own too many watches.



Tanjecterly said:


> I have officially become weird. I wear long sleeve dress shirts and two watches on both wrists. It is just that I can't decide what I want to wear and just love looking at both watches at different times of day. So far no one has asked me about them other than my wife. But you can bet that it's been noticed.


I tried that once. Hate having anything on my left arm (which is why it's unlikely that I'll ever own a Fitbit; where else will I put it other than wear my watches go?). But honestly, in a world in which people wear Bluetooth headsets and look like they are talking to themselves, a guy with an watch on each arm will hardly be noticed.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I couldn't own a 'Deep Blue' watch that was red, or orange, or yellow.

It would need to be ... blue. Or maybe I could tolerate black.

I realize this is more my problem than theirs.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Sevenmack said:


> In my own closet, I have 14 dress shirts (not including two casual dress shirts to wear occasionally with linen pants and jeans). Only four of them are worn once a week or two (I wear polo shirts on the days I'm not meeting with clients). Yeah, I have too many dress shirts. The same way I own too many watches.


My wife wishes I had 14 dress shirts. I lost about 35 pounds and went on a tear (before I found watches). When I was done my side of the closet had 65 "dressy" shirts in it (including my Nat Nast and Tommy Bahama camp shirts). Now they sit in space bags because I gained back 50 lbs and nothing fits any more.

Before that I hoarded dress shoes (25 pair at last count) because no matter how much weight I gained (or lost) they still fit (that's my excuse for watches now). They too sit idle cause I have nothing to wear them with. At least with watches i can always adjust the band/bracelet.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The "Most Liked" post on this thread is:



Negakinu said:


> 1. I take off my watch while I'm pooping and stare at the movement or dial until I'm finished. This can take up to 20 minutes on a bad day.


So I went to the crapper & thought "surely, everyone wants to see my movement".
Here it is:


----------



## how2collect (May 10, 2016)

-A watch that costs over $1000 is likely overpriced and not worth it.
-I hate seeing the "Stuhrling Original" watches for sale on Amazon. They're marked up like crazy, then 'discounted' to their actual worth.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

how2collect said:


> -I hate seeing the "Stuhrling Original" watches for sale on Amazon. They're marked up like crazy, then 'discounted' to their actual worth.


[strike]But German _Design_![/strike]

Edit: Ugh, I was thinking of Ingersoll. My mistake.


----------



## Hecpilot (Mar 9, 2016)

I have nothing but affordables. And the watch that gets the most compliments? It's an Invicta I bought years ago before I knew what a Rolex Daytona was.



















Sent from far away.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

cayabo said:


> ... I went to the crapper & thought "surely, everyone wants to see my movement".
> Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 8171602


Nice work!


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

You can go all Jerry Springer Show on me, but I'm ready to confess:

I don't wear a watch at home.

In fact, when I get home, removing my watch is one of the first things I do.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

WrnrG said:


> I would think it appreciates me. It's being used for its purpose. Which one did you go for?


Fine. My good sense hates you since the funds were in there to pay for a something i have in the watch hospital.

I went for the falcon too, really like the Tudor Heritage look. I was very tempted by the black (forget the name) because of the speedy look. I had to pull myself from the brink of insanity since I almost told Marcin to invoice for both... I wish it had the mecha quartz, i really regret selling my Vrat green.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> Fine. My good sense hates you since the funds were in there to pay for a something i have in the watch hospital.
> 
> I went for the falcon too, really like the Tudor Heritage look. I was very tempted by the black (forget the name) because of the speedy look. I had to pull myself from the brink of insanity since I almost told Marcin to invoice for both... I wish it had the mecha quartz, i really regret selling my Vrat green.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


Yeah, the Falcon blue looks like a Tudor Heritage Chrono had a baby with a Hamilton Pan Europe. I considered the mechaquartz thing, but I've decided that it's probably more cost effective to keep chronos at quartz.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Played golf in a charity tournament today......and I picked my watch based on which strap would get the tightest while still being comfortable.

Wound up picking the watch on a Nato lol


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)

I buy affordable watches at times when I love the look and deal just to try on and knowing at the time I will give away to friends and family with the hopes that some of them will get the watch bug. I bought 4 Seiko divers from Massdrop website 2 black and gold 2 Pepsi and gave one of each to son and son in law after trying them on and wearing around the house for a few days. I enjoy my expensive watches but see the absolute value in some of these affordable deals. 
I also can't stand the bezel not being at 12:00
I judge grown men who do not wear a watch.


----------



## Dr.Brian (Jan 2, 2007)

Confession time. I bought the Bulova Apollo XV Moon watch as a good luck charm and I put off buying a Speedy Pro because I hope to have one issued to me next year.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

Dr.Brian said:


> Confession time. I bought the Bulova Apollo XV Moon watch as a good luck charm and I put off buying a Speedy Pro because I hope to have one issued to me next year.
> View attachment 8175042


That's the cooler way to go about obtaining a Speedy.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Dr.Brian said:


> Confession time. I bought the Bulova Apollo XV Moon watch as a good luck charm and I put off buying a Speedy Pro because I hope to have one issued to me next year.
> View attachment 8175042


My 5 year old son wants to be an Astronaut, so both my wife and I filled an application so he could see the process and gets an understanding of what the qualifications are. I understand that I have zero chance of being chosen but my wife has a sliver of hope. If a female astronaut recruit decides to give her Speedy to her watch nerd husband, well, you'll know that's me.


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

Rob Roberts said:


> I judge grown men who do not wear a watch.


Glad to hear that I'm not the only one doing that.


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

duplicate


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

I love the skx00x divers but I hate that you can't hand wind them so I've never owned one.
I hate cyclops day/date readers even though they work fantastically for these old eyes but will never buy a watch that has one.
I like being a fan of (whatever model) but hate being in the fan club.
I like the Tagheuer formula one because it offers a quartz option.


----------



## s_buba (Apr 28, 2016)

Time On My Hands said:


> I don't wear a watch at home.
> 
> In fact, when I get home, removing my watch is one of the first things I do.


Same here , then every morning i open watch watch box and i see watches that have stopped i think of the wasted hours i could have used to wind a watch while i was up till late.


----------



## Dr.Brian (Jan 2, 2007)

NightOwl said:


> My 5 year old son wants to be an Astronaut, so both my wife and I filled an application so he could see the process and gets an understanding of what the qualifications are. I understand that I have zero chance of being chosen but my wife has a sliver of hope. If a female astronaut recruit decides to give her Speedy to her watch nerd husband, well, you'll know that's me.


In past cycles, 1/3 of the applicants weren't qualified. I'm hoping it's much higher this cycle. As you probably heard, they got 18,000 applicants for ~10 positions. That's more than they ever got before by 2x. I don't think my odds are great, but I'm certainly qualified and bring a lot to the table. It's an honor to be considered.


----------



## s_buba (Apr 28, 2016)

Just tried micro adjustment on skx in the office with paper clip. (I was bored). Unfortunately pin jumped out and i cant seem to find it. Now a trip to watch shop.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I couldn't own a 'Deep Blue' watch that was red, or orange, or yellow.
> 
> It would need to be ... blue. Or maybe I could tolerate black.
> 
> I realize this is more my problem than theirs.


It gets worse. The color of my car is officially "Deep Sea Blue", so I've been tempted to buy a Deep Blue.. Sea Ram.... in blue of course, just to match my car.

I guess I'd only wear it when driving the car? And I don't even like dive watches...

luckily the blue seems to be unavailable.

PS: (Please, no FS PM's, I don't really need one)


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

cayabo said:


> The "Most Liked" post on this thread is:
> 
> So I went to the crapper & thought "surely, everyone wants to see my movement".
> Here it is:


I fear we've crossed a very dangerous line here, and there may be no going back....


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

I agonise for days or even weeks before purchasing a watch, but having done so I immediately spend a fortune on accessories. The same applies for any other gadgets like cameras, laptops etc.

Case in point - I've ordered a new watch that isn't even being shipped until Monday and I've already ordered 4 straps, two clasps, and a set of spring bar pliers because I read that it's difficult to get the bracelet off.

The pliers look particularly cool though:


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> I have officially become weird. I wear long sleeve dress shirts and two watches on both wrists. It is just that I can't decide what I want to wear and just love looking at both watches at different times of day. So far no one has asked me about them other than my wife. But you can bet that it's been noticed.
> 
> C'est la vie.


Thought of that but my wrists are slightly different in circumference so micro-adjusting the bracelets again and again would drive me nuts.

Come to think about it I'd probably end up trying to match one watch to another. Ah, the possibilities....


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Great excuse to head to the watch shop.



s_buba said:


> Just tried micro adjustment on skx in the office with paper clip. (I was bored). Unfortunately pin jumped out and i cant seem to find it. Now a trip to watch shop.


----------



## Hecpilot (Mar 9, 2016)

whoreologist said:


> I agonise for days or even weeks before purchasing a watch, but having done so I immediately spend a fortune on accessories. The same applies for any other gadgets like cameras, laptops etc.
> 
> Case in point - I've ordered a new watch that isn't even being shipped until Monday and I've already ordered 4 straps, two clasps, and a set of spring bar pliers because I read that it's difficult to get the bracelet off.
> 
> ...


I like those. What kind are they?

Sent from far away.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

I really hate the hour hand on the Christopher Ward Trident, so much so that I could never buy one.


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

whoreologist said:


> Case in point - I've ordered a new watch that isn't even being shipped until Monday and I've already ordered 4 straps, two clasps, and a set of spring bar pliers because I read that it's difficult to get the bracelet off.
> 
> The pliers look particularly cool though:
> 
> View attachment 8179146


The picture reminds me...

Once I needed a springbar tool, and didn't want to wait for one to get shipped out here to the boonies. So I got out the dremel(-alike), and made something that would work instead.

Still have it somewhere too, in case I ever need it...


----------



## ScootingCat (Dec 31, 2015)

Hecpilot said:


> I like those. What kind are they?
> 
> Sent from far away.


Looks like this one that I have:
Horofix Watch Bracelet Band Pliers Spring Bar Compressor Tool
Great for bracelets with solid end links.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Iandk said:


> The picture reminds me...
> 
> Once I needed a springbar tool, and didn't want to wait for one to get shipped out here to the boonies. So I got out the dremel(-alike), and made something that would work instead.
> 
> Still have it somewhere too, in case I ever need it...


I notched a flat head precision screwdriver for the very same reason


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

Hecpilot said:


> I like those. What kind are they?
> 
> Sent from far away.


These: http://www.esslinger.com/horofix-watch-bracelet-springbar-pliers-band-tool/

They're a fair bit cheaper than the Bergeon ones, and according to at least one review better designed to boot.


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

TradeKraft said:


> I really hate the hour hand on the Christopher Ward Trident, so much so that I could never buy one.


I felt this way too. I really dislike Mercedes hands and the Trident's pear looked to be in that direction in pics. I picked one up anyway in a half price sale figuring I could always flip it, and I actually ended up liking it. I think it works well in the metal.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

whoreologist said:


> I felt this way too. I really dislike Mercedes hands and the Trident's pear looked to be in that direction in pics. I picked one up anyway in a half price sale figuring I could always flip it, and I actually ended up liking it. I think it works well in the metal.


They really are great looking watches and from what I hear you get a lot for your money. Maybe I'd change my mind if I ever saw one in person.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

TradeKraft said:


> They really are great looking watches and from what I hear you get a lot for your money. Maybe I'd change my mind if I ever saw one in person.


I'm not sure if anyone else does, but I refer to these CW hands as "Cutlery Hands" because they look like a knife, spoon, and fork!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

justadad said:


> I'm not sure if anyone else does, but I refer to these CW hands as "Cutlery Hands" because they look like a knife, spoon, and fork!


What has now been seen cannot be unseen....


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

justadad said:


> I'm not sure if anyone else does, but I refer to these CW hands as "Cutlery Hands" because they look like a knife, spoon, and fork!


Thank you, it needed to be said!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

justadad said:


> I'm not sure if anyone else does, but I refer to these CW hands as "Cutlery Hands" because they look like a knife, spoon, and fork!


Truly awesome.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> What has now been seen cannot be unseen....


lol


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Well, I guess I should give up on CW Ward C60s.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

I was in Paris last month on vacation. Entered a Swatch flagship store on Champs Elysées. Took a quick look around and found their section of automatic watches. I held one and gave a small whirl to check the rotor on the back when a salesperson suddently came near me.

She said sir this is an automatic watch, no batteries..and started to explain me how everything works.

Before I attempted any kind of reply to this, I saw that my wife was behind her and she gave me "the look". 

Left the store immediately before it got ugly.

S.


Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

justadad said:


> I'm not sure if anyone else does, but I refer to these CW hands as "Cutlery Hands" because they look like a knife, spoon, and fork!


Well done, sir. Bravo.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

justadad said:


> I'm not sure if anyone else does, but I refer to these CW hands as "Cutlery Hands" because they look like a knife, spoon, and fork!


This is awesome.

I always found this looked like a burning candle (the hour hand).

Strangely, now this makes me want to get one!!

S.


----------



## Hecpilot (Mar 9, 2016)

justadad said:


> I'm not sure if anyone else does, but I refer to these CW hands as "Cutlery Hands" because they look like a knife, spoon, and fork!


Reminds me of the post where someone commented that their little kid sees corn dogs at the 6 and 9 positions on the Seiko SKx divers. I see them too! And cotton candy at the 12.

Sent from far away.


----------



## mvon21234 (Feb 14, 2015)

Whenever I travel to Europe to see the grandkids, I only take one watch. Why? Because the last time I took two, my son-in-law's watch broke, so I gave him the Citizen titanium off of my wrist. I still mourn that watch.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

I've never been to a WIS get together and can't understand the photos I see after they happen. There are photos with big piles of watches, like everyone just tossed their watch onto a table. Red Bar meeting photos really get me since the watch piles look like they're worth hundreds of thousands of dollars. I always wonder what kind of animal would just toss their watch into a big pile. I mean, wouldn't it get all scratched up? And I know if I were there I'd be paranoid that someone else would grab my watch when it was time to go.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Now you just visit Europe to see the grandkids and the watch.



mvon21234 said:


> Whenever I travel to Europe to see the grandkids, I only take one watch. Why? Because the last time I took two, my son-in-law's watch broke, so I gave him the Citizen titanium off of my wrist. I still mourn that watch.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I am sure that in every GTG they watch their possessions like a hawk. I know I would.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

justadad said:


> I'm not sure if anyone else does, but I refer to these CW hands as "Cutlery Hands" because they look like a knife, spoon, and fork!


I hope Victorinox doesn't find out. There's got to be a Swiss Army patent on this!!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

justadad said:


> I'm not sure if anyone else does, but I refer to these CW hands as "Cutlery Hands" because they look like a knife, spoon, and fork!


CW thanks you


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

cpl said:


> CW thanks you


Well, you know what they say......any publicity is good publicity!!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I post less on WUS when I am not really looking to buy watches


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

I was in a shopping mall a few days ago.

I entered the Fossil store to check out their straps selection. When inside, I saw that the salesperson was at the counter and resizing a bracelet for a customer that just bought a new watch. I quickly looked at his technique and it was an accident waiting to happen. He worked with a small punch pin & hammer (my tools of choice) but held the bracelet with some miniature pliers and hammered like he was working with framing nails in hardwood floor.

I almost offered help to the customer but left the store instead.

S.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I would have offered.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

well on the upside the fossil store at the near me has gone out of business...


moving on... almost every time I see a modded SKX i think .. that would have been better left alone.. in the show your SKX thread I saw a 009 with a beautiful patina on the chapter ring (hard to do w/ a 009 because they seem to look too faded or scratched to heck often) but the stock hands and chapter ring had been changed (not for the better in my humble opinion).. totally wrecked it for me.

I really wish people would leave the poor SKX's alone...Seiko basically killed it with the stock design, realistically nobody is going to better.


----------



## fiona_jdn (Sep 29, 2015)

I want to buy a multi-city watch (or whatever you call them), but get caught up that the Australian city is Sydney not Melbourne.

This is on my wish list: http://www.dutyfreeislandshop.com/c...-radio-world-time-japan-sapphire-ladies-watch

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

I visit the Fossil outlet a few times a year. Have yet to come across something I'd spend on. The prices are great and the quality pretty good, especially for the price. But they're so damn big. And soooo many running central seconds hands on chronos!

Recently saw a Kicksterter that touted a new improved, 2mm _thicker_, case back. I think this is madness!

While I'm confessing; feel bad about perhaps coming off too caustic in a thread by a poster I like.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Not sue if this has been mentioned yet. I so want to ask "What are you planning as your first For sale post" to troll thread starters in WUS. It's almost too obvious.
And if I already posted this here, oh well. Can't remember what I ate for lunch yesterday.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I have been known to lick my watch crystal before cleaning it with my shirt or undershirt.

If you think that's gross, don't ask about my iPhone touchscreen.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ The next time you are at a store looking at a watch, you should lick it and yell "DIBS!".


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

justadad said:


> Well, you know what they say......any publicity is good publicity!!


Yeah because now I want one of those... And a steak


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

smille76 said:


> This is awesome.
> 
> I always found this looked like a burning candle (the hour hand).
> 
> ...


May be they can change the brand name to Spork? Better than whatever rebranding they are once again attempting


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Just spent way too much time reading through a lot of this thread. Good stuff. A few from me:

- I lurked around here for nearly a year before I got the courage to post something. I felt inferior being the owner of just one Seiko diver and a Fossil chrono. (I've since added to my collection and realized my fears were unfounded.)

- I really dislike the Seiko Tuna and watches with a Mercedes style hour hand. 

- I find myself feeling disappointed when I take the time to wear a nice watch and strap/bracelet combo and no one notices or compliments me. 

- Despite my ever growing collection of automatics, one of my favorite pieces is my Fossil chrono with a panda dial. It just looks cool.


----------



## Sao (Nov 6, 2012)

I wear my Riseman more than my Omega's because I find it more useful and I don't care as much if it gets dinged on a door jam.



> - I find myself feeling disappointed when I take the time to wear a nice watch and strap/bracelet combo and no one notices or compliments me.


^This, I am often dissappointed in meetings when I see other high end watches around the table and no one seems to notice each others and all look at me weird when I try to strike up a conversation on watches


----------



## midwatchcowboy (Feb 15, 2012)

Just because I have a bunch of watches, my coworkers think I'm much more knowledgeable about horology. I don't stop them from thinking that.

Also, I hate Rolex Sub because it's stuck up and I hate the Invictas because they aren't Swiss quality.


----------



## Andy Chen (Jan 29, 2016)

Sarosto said:


> I always assume anything under 39 mm is girlish


+1


----------



## 252063225 (Jul 20, 2015)

I have skinny girly six inch wrist and I wear watches from 38mm all the way to 47mm. Yes, 42mm+ is too big, but I actually like that it makes my wrist smaller... (I like looking girly, bite me)

I wear leather straps on my divers. If I know I'll get it wet that day, I'll put it on rubber strap.

I'm more interested in materials of a case than the movement. I don't buy watches made from the same material... Currently hunting for a mokumegane or damasko steel


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

One of my coworkers is somewhat interested in watches (I made him buy a SKX009 last year and he wears it a lot).

He asked me yesterday to put on a particular watch because he wanted to check it out.

I did wear it for him but it wasn't the watch I planned wearing at all. Totally ruined my rotation and felt bad the whole day.

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## whoischich (Sep 11, 2014)

Time On My Hands said:


> In fact, when I get home, removing my watch is one of the first things I do.


Me too! I'll very rarely wear a watch around the house - only if it's new and I'm still in the honeymoon period, or my GShock beater and I'm doing some DIY.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I usually swap between my modded SKX and stock SKX once or twice a day, and for the stock one I will generally change the RAF strap at some point too.

That may not seem all that odd to you WUSers, but I work from home. No idea why I feel the need to change at all.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

I have no idea why WRUW threads always have loads of +++++++=====########<<<< in the thread title


----------



## robcrotty (Jan 8, 2015)

PYLTN said:


> I have no idea why WRUW threads always have loads of +++++++=====########<<<< in the thread title


No one does, really.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

PYLTN said:


> I have no idea why WRUW threads always have loads of +++++++=====########<<<< in the thread title


Its for people like me who are half asleep and trying to sneak post (while I am supposed to be starting my work day) can find the thread easily. |>

Which leads to my own "confession". I like to get my WRUW shot in asap. Not to the point that I wake up in the middle of the night when they are first started however I do snap the pic while at a stop light on the way to work and then try to quickly post it as soon as I get to work. The few times that I've tried to take one at work I have to sneak so no one sees me taking a picture of my watch (don't want to be "that" guy) and the lighting, setting, etc. is never right. Which goes to another "confession": even thought it is "just a watch" I still like it to look good, lol.


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

Confession time. I bought this:










It was ugly. Big. Uncomfortable. It broke after wearing it only a couple of times. I know what a good watch is; I have 3 Omegas, Victorinox, Oris, Tissot, Seiko, etc. But I bought this monstrosity anyway, knowing it would be crappy. It was fun while it lasted 'cuase it was only like $12 on ebay.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

do most other people firmly believe that 90% of the watches in the world are ****ing ugly as sin, and then 8-9~% are meh...but then 1% are just FANTASTIC?

also personally if find roman numeral dials to be just terrible... hate them...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I love my watch that has Roman numerals (properly done with an IV) and would be offended in the extreme by anyone who hated them.










Then again, I don't like any other watch I've ever seen that has Roman numerals.
If you want to bring hate into the discussion, show in the California Dial.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

As a Californian I find the California dial ridiculous... Arabic or Roman, PICK one!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I found California dials to be ridiculous, too. Until I saw one that I had to have. I think it looks spectacular.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

There is no middle ground with the California dial!! It's either beautiful clear perfection, or soul choking smog!!


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

That Doxa is great looking! 


Hmmmm. Why don't they do the minute/seconds markers in Romans, too?
V,X, XV,XX,XXV,XXX,XXXV....XLV....LX. (That's probably why.)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

WrnrG said:


> As a Californian I find the California dial ridiculous... Arabic or Roman, PICK one!


As a Californian, I find California, Californians, dials, Arabs, Romans, picking, and ridiculousness to be all ridiculous.
Theng yew ver' mush.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Whadda they say about California being like granola...?


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I have been in California for near about 10yrs now... I am not now, nor will I ever be a Californian.. 

blah blah blah...it is a loooong story but I am sort of stuck realistically (can't lose medical ..because my wife is a cancer survivor and still needs meds..etc...I guess the story isn't that long really).

obviously there are idiots and maniacs everywhere, it seems Cali has more than it's fair share.. I'd like to be gone from here as quickly as possible while covering my wife's medical issues ..etc.

oh...and Oh yes worse than roman numerals.. California dial..f***ing stupid...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

I find the Patek Philippe Nautilus utterly ugly. There I said it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Fitz has not bee especially cooperative with any attempted watch + cat photos for awhile not.. this isn't that great ..but it is still the best in over a week..


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

atarione said:


> Fitz has not bee especially cooperative with any attempted watch + cat photos for awhile not.. this isn't that great ..but it is still the best in over a week..
> 
> View attachment 8229722


You're in Cali - retain the services of a homeless to weave a strap of hemp, then infuse it with catnip.
Fitz will cooperate like crazy.

(BTW - Ivan owns that same Hot Wheel.)


----------



## fiona_jdn (Sep 29, 2015)

My current swoon watch has a matching men's version. I'm tempted to buy both so I can give one to a future 'special someone'. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

I filled 2 watch boxes and have not considered buying any more since last year. Not saying I have everything there is to have, just ran out of interest. Not sure if that it is shocking or not.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

atarione said:


> Fitz has not bee especially cooperative with any attempted watch + cat photos for awhile not.. this isn't that great ..but it is still the best in over a week..
> 
> View attachment 8229722


He's probably upset you have a pup on your monitor.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

TradeKraft said:


> He's probably upset you have a pup on your monitor.


Not just a pup......read this.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doge_(meme)

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Hecpilot (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm burnt out.


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

I guess I'm in maintenance mode now, kinda like my audio stuff.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Hecpilot said:


> I'm burnt out.


Feeling this way myself here lately.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

A chunk of the watches I own usually sit strapless in my box lately because I am going a little crazy trying to find the "right" straps. Many straps look good in pictures on other people, etc however they just do not work for me. I keep bugging my wife (while knowing it actually does bug her) showing her watches on different straps from time time knowing she already has zero interest (possible disdain?) for my watch interest. The current watch driving me up the wall is the sarb065. I just can not settle on a good "blue" strap for it. And yes I have looked over threads and internet pictures many times over since even before I owned the watch. Again looks great with various straps on others however just not right for me. Love the watch as well as my others sitting strapless however my possible OCD is jamming me up right now. o|


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

The only watches I want are watches I can't find. That might be a subconscious way of controlling myself


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Possible disdain? If she's like my wife, then, yes it's disdain, no question.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

The inability of my Galaxy S6 to capture both my watch and Fitz in focus at the same time is p***ing me off ... and making me want to get a new phone.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

idvsego said:


> The only watches I want are watches I can't find. That might be a subconscious way of controlling myself


It didn't work. I found one and bought it. Doh


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I have become a dive watch fan, in the prairies. If logic holds, I'll need to start looking at Suunto altimeters...


Sent from my iPhone using a series of pulleys


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I impulse-bought a cheap watch today.

Which is something like that scene in "The Sopranos" where Johnny Sack leaves on a trip, forgets something, returns home to find his weight-challenged wife binging on her stash of candy bars in the basement.


----------



## Kai Schraml (Apr 6, 2016)

I bought an orient that I thought I liked...but I don't. I want to like them and am currently looking at more, even though I don't like them, but feel like I should. For some reason, I just can't stop looking at them and feeling weird about it at the same time. Go figure.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

so... this seems to happen on forums related to everything from pc hardware to audio gear to bikes to what have you..

but this still ticks me off ...I mostly just ignore it at this point because I figure it is a bit like tilting at windmills

but person A shows up ask for advice about an purchase in the range of $xxx, within several posts person B shows up suggests an alternative costing $xxxx, explaining how item costing an order of magnitude more is better. Person A acknowledges teh betterness but explains it is outside of their purchasing power / comfort zone.. Person B (or sometimes Persons C,D..etc ) persist on the merits of buying a item costing too much for OP to consider at this time.

EVERY God D*** time on the internet it happens ... I see people ask about entry level speakers at a $100 price point and immediately people show up talking about the merits of $1K + speakers. I've I have seen it here quite a lot also... 

yeah I get it a $3,000 watch is nicer than my $300 Seiko..FINE... GOTTCHA.. good to F***ing know...


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

atarione said:


> so... this seems to happen on forums related to everything from pc hardware to audio gear to bikes to what have you..
> 
> but this still ticks me off ...I mostly just ignore it at this point because I figure it is a bit like tilting at windmills
> 
> ...


Yeah, comments such as that are 1) completely unhelpful, and 2) only meant so show off what they have in order to lengthen their e-peen!! (Usually because they still need approval that what they have IS better because they lack the self confidence to own it without peer approval) I'm sorry, but if someone is simply diverting the conversation to themselves then I see it as classic compensation!! On these forums I refer to this behaviour as "measuring clocks"!!


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

atarione said:


> so... this seems to happen on forums related to everything from pc hardware to audio gear to bikes to what have you..
> 
> but this still ticks me off ...I mostly just ignore it at this point because I figure it is a bit like tilting at windmills
> 
> ...


This is so true. I feel you on PC hardware too. I know that their $1000 graphics card owns my geforce 970 but that would have blown the budget for my whole build.

Same with watches. But I guess it is easy to play with someone elses budget.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaMugger (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm glad I bought my Rodina 2 years ago and long before I knew about their fakery (...because I still really like the watch).
The only watch that I've had an out-of-the-blue compliment is my cheap Timex Weekender on red nylon strap. It bugs me that none of my "nicer" watches have been noticed. 
Between extra straps, bracelets, parts, and tools, I've probably spent as much on accessories as I have on watches.
It's hard to resist the "gotta catch them all" urge.


----------



## Moonshiner (May 20, 2016)

I've enjoyed this thread a lot so now I'll add one.

I have a watch that I need to have serviced/repaired, but I kinda want to buy an affordable watch and put off fixing it.  Just because I have my eye on a Citizen eco drive right now. And who knows when it'll get discontinued? 

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

SeaMugger said:


> I'm glad I bought my Rodina 2 years ago and long before I knew about their fakery (...because I still really like the watch).
> The only watch that I've had an out-of-the-blue compliment is my cheap Timex Weekender on red nylon strap. It bugs me that none of my "nicer" watches have been noticed.
> Between extra straps, bracelets, parts, and tools, I've probably spent as much on accessories as I have on watches.
> It's hard to resist the "gotta catch them all" urge.


When someone compliments my watch I tend to not like it as much. I have noticed that most compliments are on flashier items from people that don't know much about whatever it is.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't like flashy watches. I like under the radar watches. It contributes to my secret sense of superiority. I look down on and judge people who measure their self worth by how much their Rolex or Omegas cost. To me, my "e-peen" as stated above will always be bigger than the blingy folks.


----------



## Vicolindo (Feb 28, 2016)

Kai Schraml said:


> I bought an orient that I thought I liked...but I don't. I want to like them and am currently looking at more, even though I don't like them, but feel like I should. For some reason, I just can't stop looking at them and feeling weird about it at the same time. Go figure.


I feel the same way about Seikos.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> I don't like flashy watches. I like under the radar watches. It contributes to my secret sense of superiority. I look down on and judge people who measure their self worth by how much their Rolex or Omegas cost. To me, my "e-peen" as stated above will always be bigger than the blingy folks.


Similarly, I like the added bit of obscurity cred I admittedly give myself when I am wearing a vintage, limited edition or even JDM watches. Oddly enough, I do not get the same satisfaction from micro brands.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> I don't like flashy watches. I like under the radar watches. It contributes to my secret sense of superiority. I look down on and judge people who measure their self worth by how much their Rolex or Omegas cost. To me, my "e-peen" as stated above will always be bigger than the blingy folks.


I don't have a problem with folks who wear watches such as Rolex or Omega when they know the history of the brands. It's the guys who wear a Rolex and you may say something like "Gorgeous Sub" and they reply with a blank stare and say "Um, it's a Rolex!" Makes me HOMICIDAL!!!!! Really! I killed a dude over this!!

I realize I have commented a few times now with no confession so here goes:

Forgive me father for I have sinned! I detest those stiff rubber straps that come with many a Seiko or Casio! You know the ones! Knotched bar end, wavey molded expansion design, and stiffer than the towel in the corner of a teenage boys room!!

On the flip side: I seriously LIKE fast food! I like a good steak or fish too but I do, in fact, like fast food!!


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a Glycine I really want to wear but I need adjust the bracelet and take a link out. I have all the tools and know how, have the spare time, I've done it many times before, but I'm just lazy AF and don't actually want to so I wear a quartz Casio in its place.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

atarione said:


> ...this isn't that great...


Only the watch is mine... I wouldn't play with Hot Wheels.
(Check out the real rubber tires on the black one.)


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Only the watch is mine... I wouldn't play with Hot Wheels.
> (Check out the real rubber tires on the black one.)


kewl HW's ... I'd play with those... sometimes I race these around my desk making engine noises.... I ain't too mature or proud to refrain from making engine noises while playing with toy cars...








better than working sometimes... take a break and stage HW car chase scene around your desk...


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Sometimes, when I'm working on some project around the house or in the yard and I'm wearing my quartz beater, I'll get moving pretty quickly and get excited for a moment about how much the movement of my arm will be winding the watch. Then I remember I'm wearing my quartz and I get disappointed.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

atarione said:


> kewl HW's ... I'd play with those... sometimes I race these around my desk making engine noises.... I ain't too mature or proud to refrain from making engine noises while playing with toy cars...
> better than working sometimes... take a break and stage HW car chase scene around your desk...


See this is why I hang out here. I never thought of that. How about re-creating famous movie chase scenes? I wonder if I can find a Hot Wheels '68 Mustang and a Hot Wheels '68 Charger?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Ten-Ten said:


> See this is why I hang out here. I never thought of that. How about re-creating famous movie chase scenes? I wonder if I can find a Hot Wheels '68 Mustang and a Hot Wheels '68 Charger?


Me "Eldest Son, I need a '68 Charger & Mustang. Youngest Son, get the City Carpet".
Eldest Son - "I don't have a '68 Charger, it's a '69"
(Love this kid, he's just 7 and knows his muscle cars straight.)









I confess, I need a yellow dialed watch.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

atarione said:


> kewl HW's ...


I've seen a lot of pictures of watches on this here site & this is one of the best.
There's just so much going on.
It's artistry.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

I have more shoes than watches

I don't like Rolex watches (they're a bit too famous for comfort)

I echo the other posters about disliking the stiff rubber strap of a Seiko (yup,even the emperor tuna came with the same kinda strap)

I love travelling and culinary adventure more than watches


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

atarione said:


> View attachment 8249762


*Confession: The hardware on your straps doesn't match the finish on the case, and it really bugs me. *


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Synequano said:


> I have more shoes than watches
> ...
> I love travelling and culinary adventure more than watches


Likewise! I travel for primarily for food and museums with shopping for shoes and watches secondary. Oh and for work, leisure, family, significant other, blah blah blah... It is mostly for food.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

OSUMBA2003 said:


> *Confession: The hardware on your straps doesn't match the finish on the case, and it really bugs me. *


If it makes you feel any better they straps cost very little monies .. the green one $2.99 on clearance at bestbuy and the orange $9 on amazon... honestly the finish on the orange one wasn't what I was expecting... I have no idea why they chose that finish??? the black hardware on the green one is fine w/ me given the black dial and bezel..but fair enough.

I will probably grab a different orange strap with matching hardware at some point here... but it doesn't really both me much honestly.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

I'll be happy once we get passed the toy car portion of this thread and back to confessing.

Hey, maybe you can start a "Show us your watches and toy cars" thread. Will go great with the watches and steering wheel thread, the watches and food thread, the watches and coffee thread, the watches and booze thread.

Also, maybe someone here can start a watches and cats thread... You know for people that want to see watches with cats or with toy cars.

👍👍👍

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hecpilot (Mar 9, 2016)

WrnrG said:


> I'll be happy once we get passed the toy car portion of this thread and back to confessing.
> 
> Hey, maybe you can start a "Show us your watches and toy cars" thread. Will go great with the watches and steering wheel thread, the watches and food thread, the watches and coffee thread, the watches and booze thread.
> 
> ...


I confess that reading this thread feels.... kinda voyeuristic.

I like the cars. We have the city streets carpet too.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I swear to god I'm going to get Fitz to pose w/ my watch and a Toy car ..just for *WrnrG*


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

atarione said:


> I swear to god I'm going to get Fitz to pose w/ my watch and a Toy car ..just for *WrnrG*


ROFLMAO!!! This made my night ￼ ￼ ￼

Also, didn't realize you were the one also posting the Fitz photos... Shows how much I pay attention to who is posting. I have a cat named Otis, he's an outside cat and mean... I believe he's feral. Did find him as a kitten and took him in.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## somery (Dec 18, 2012)

1. Ever since I got into watches in 2012, I've been chasing the feeling I got when I bought and wore my first "real" watch: an SKX007J. I've never been able to duplicate the feeling, but whenever I wear the SKX I still get a little charge when I look down and see it on my wrist.

2. Whenever I praise the SKX I feel like one of those WUS noobs who has less than 30 posts and raves about the SKX and says it's the best watch of all time (because it's his first and he's understandably excited about it).

3. Someone else said something similar, but this thread is 193 pages long now, so I'll say it again: 98% of SKX mods look awful. Mostly because the SKX is pretty damn close to perfection to begin with.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

I don't like diving watches


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

I automatically assume people who wear their watch on their right wrist are left-handed. Then when I figure out they're not, I'm left wondering the same questions:

Isn't it more difficult for you to put it on in the morning using your non-dominant hand? Isn't the crown less accessible if you need to adjust? Don't you realize your watch is more susceptible to dings being on your dominant hand? WHY ARE YOU TRYING TO MAKE YOUR LIFE MORE DIFFICULT?










Happens every time...and happened again today.


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

justadad said:


> On these forums I refer to this behaviour as "measuring clocks"!!




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Trying2BuySomeTime said:


> I automatically assume people who wear their watch on their right wrist are left-handed. Then when I figure out they're not, I'm left wondering the same questions:
> 
> Isn't it more difficult for you to put it on in the morning using your non-dominant hand? Isn't the crown less accessible if you need to adjust? Don't you realize your watch is more susceptible to dings being on your dominant hand? WHY ARE YOU TRYING TO MAKE YOUR LIFE MORE DIFFICULT?
> 
> Happens every time...and happened again today.


to be clear since I post pics of my watch on my right arm frequently...I am quite Left Handed indeed, a watch on my left arm drives me absolutely mad.. I just wouldn't wear a watch if i had to wear it on my left arm.

upside to a watch on the right while you can't adjust it really ...the crown isn't digging in ever.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Trying2BuySomeTime said:


> I automatically assume people who wear their watch on their right wrist are left-handed. Then when I figure out they're not, I'm left wondering the same questions:
> 
> Isn't it more difficult for you to put it on in the morning using your non-dominant hand? Isn't the crown less accessible if you need to adjust? Don't you realize your watch is more susceptible to dings being on your dominant hand? WHY ARE YOU TRYING TO MAKE YOUR LIFE MORE DIFFICULT?
> 
> ...


I actually wear my watch on my dominant arm, and have done so since I was a child. I actually have a hard time fastening the watch band while using my dominant hand.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I would actually consider purchasing a SKX007 mod. But I do not feel that the 007 is worth the premium price that most people want.


----------



## dwaze (Oct 12, 2009)

I couldn't care less for accuracy, I wear my watches mostly as an accessory that happens to tell the time. And to be honest, I don't think I would notice if a watch lost or gained 5 minutes a day.


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

Trying2BuySomeTime said:


> I automatically assume people who wear their watch on their right wrist are left-handed. Then when I figure out they're not, I'm left wondering the same questions:
> 
> Isn't it more difficult for you to put it on in the morning using your non-dominant hand? Isn't the crown less accessible if you need to adjust? Don't you realize your watch is more susceptible to dings being on your dominant hand? WHY ARE YOU TRYING TO MAKE YOUR LIFE MORE DIFFICULT?
> 
> ...


LOL. After the other replies you got, just to confuse you further... I'm left-handed and wear my watches on my left wrist. Have done this ever since I was a kid. For the life of me, I find it impossible to put a watch on my right wrist using my dominant left hand. :roll:

And it just feels WRONG on my right wrist anyway.

(Great picture of Jackie BTW.)


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Many years ago I bought my first automatic watch - a Citizen NY0040.

I wasn't a WIS then: I knew nothing about Citizen, and nothing about automatics, I just happened to walk past the local jeweller's and saw it in the window at a reduced price. I liked the look of the watch and had a vague idea that an automatic was a bit of a step up from my beat-up Timex quartz.

I took it home, set the time and date, then later that evening I discovered that the watch was 12 hours off and the date had changed in the middle of the day.

Imagine my dismay when I read the instruction manual: 'Do not attempt to change the date between 9pm and 2am.'

Me: 'Whose stupid idea was it to make a watch like that? Now I have to wait until tomorrow morning before I can set the correct date!' (Which is what I did).


I still cringe when I think about it.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Am I the only one who thinks the Seiko "monsters " are ugly?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Trying2BuySomeTime said:


> I automatically assume people who wear their watch on their right wrist are left-handed. Then when I figure out they're not, I'm left wondering the same questions:
> 
> Isn't it more difficult for you to put it on in the morning using your non-dominant hand? Isn't the crown less accessible if you need to adjust? Don't you realize your watch is more susceptible to dings being on your dominant hand? WHY ARE YOU TRYING TO MAKE YOUR LIFE MORE DIFFICULT?
> 
> ...


I'm predominantly right handed, but there are things I do left handed (I guess you could say I'm a bit ambidextrous). I eat with my left, for example. Always wore my watch on my left as a kid and even after getting my first Seiko auto on my 16th birthday. Then I severely broke my left wrist playing baseball. Loved my Seiko so much I didn't want to not wear it, so I put it on my right wrist while I had a cast for 12 weeks on my left. Since that point I've been unable to wear a watch on my left. I try every so often, even today. It just feels weird and have the hardest time even putting it on.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Pfft. I wear two watches on both wrists.


----------



## somery (Dec 18, 2012)

I won't click like for >$1,000 watches in F71 WRUW threads, even if I like the watch. I know some people use the excuse that if someone has a ton of disposable income, then a >$1,000 watch is affordable for them. Whatever, man. You know damn well that F71 is for <$1,000 watches. Get that junk outta here.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

somery said:


> I won't click like for >$1,000 watches in F71 WRUW threads, even if I like the watch. I know some people use the excuse that if someone has a ton of disposable income, then a >$1,000 watch is affordable for them. Whatever, man. You know damn well that F71 is for <$1,000 watches. Get that junk outta here.


I didn't realize there was a hard dollar amount for affordables... I always had an internal figure of sub 2K.


----------



## somery (Dec 18, 2012)

TradeKraft said:


> I didn't realize there was a hard dollar amount for affordables... I always had an internal figure of sub 2K.


There isn't. Most people I've seen on WUS sort of agree on the sub-$1,000 amount, though.

I don't hold it against people if they post >$1,000 watches in F71 WRUW threads, and I understand that to a lot of people F71 is their home and they'll post in the F71 WRUW threads no matter what they're wearing - and that's fine! I just won't click like for it. It's just a quirk I have.

But hey, the whole "like" thing is kinda silly anyway. Like, who really cares?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I pegged my limit of affordability at sub-$1000 USD. For me right now, even having more than one $1000 watch is not affordable. Sure I can pay for it, but I cannot afford it. My son still loves plain bologna sandwiches for dinner every night but the secret lovechild across town wants steak and lobster.


----------



## Toan Ngo (Feb 4, 2016)

I started bringing extra watches to work in case I felt like a change.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

never say never... but I don't think I will take multiple watches on a trip... too much risk of theft / loss for my taste

I'm also quite casual in dress and tastes i guess?? but whatever when my wife and I went to Big Sur (it was a kewl trip) a little while ago, I only took my Seiko SKXA35 and a single Black NATO it was on... worked out just fine for me. I like have multiple watches but I don't really want to take a spare with me around town or whatever.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

as promised the photo trifecta .. watch, cat and HotWheels.... all in one glorious photo... notice how very excited Fitz is about the whole deal.. he is super into it..


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> I actually wear my watch on my dominant arm, and have done so since I was a child. I actually have a hard time fastening the watch band while using my dominant hand.


For those keeping score at home, I've only asked two people why and this has been their responses both times.

I guess it's akin to people who play/played a lot of baseball growing up. Throw a ball at them and they go for it with their non-dominant hand. If they didn't, they'll reach with their dominant hand.

Creatures of habit.


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

atarione said:


> upside to a watch on the right while you can't adjust it really ...the crown isn't digging in ever.


Arguably one of the only things about the world that benefits a lefty. Other than that, you guys need special scissors, "backwards" facing coffee mugs, golf clubs, baseball gloves...

No surprise San Francisco has a store specializing in lefty products:









Not sure how you guys feel about your spokesperson, though:


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

piningforthefjords said:


> LOL. After the other replies you got, just to confuse you further... I'm left-handed and wear my watches on my left wrist. Have done this ever since I was a kid. For the life of me, I find it impossible to put a watch on my right wrist using my dominant left hand. :roll:
> 
> And it just feels WRONG on my right wrist anyway.
> 
> (Great picture of Jackie BTW.)


^^^Masochist...

Lol. Whatever makes you happy, man. Glad you like the Jackie pic, it's literally the most accurate depiction of my feelings available on the internet.


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> Pfft. I wear two watches on both wrists.


Confession; outside of a step counter like a FitBit that also shows the time, I never believe these posts of multiple watches at one time let alone multiple watches on one wrist.

These seem to pop up from time to time. When they do, I'm reminded of the scene in Paid In Full when Mekhi Phifer is wearing two Rolexes:










And I hope the poster exudes the same cheeky demeanor if they are being honest.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

piningforthefjords said:


> LOL. After the other replies you got, just to confuse you further... I'm left-handed and wear my watches on my left wrist. Have done this ever since I was a kid. For the life of me, I find it impossible to put a watch on my right wrist using my dominant left hand. :roll:
> 
> And it just feels WRONG on my right wrist anyway.
> 
> (Great picture of Jackie BTW.)


Me too.

And to further complicate matters, though I throw left-handed, I bat, golf and play hockey right-handed. Which I've heard is rarer than righties doing those things lefty.


----------



## kyliebert (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm right footed but wear my left shoe on my dominant leg. I tie the laces with my off hand but kick my son in the arse with my cowboy boots. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

I'm right handed but I do wear my watch on my right wrist because I'm so used to it...my right hand is a klutz when it comes to adjusting the buckle (my Gshock fell,twice)

If I wear the regular watch on my right wrist,I have to remove the watch to adjust the time/winding,that's why I have a couple of destro in my collection (yet I still remove them to reduce the pressure on the crown stem that might result in extra wear and tear)










I'm well aware where I post this,so no likes is acceptable too,I'm cool with that 

However wearing a watch on the right wrist doesn't mix well with Radiomir type crown,sometimes it hurts my forearm


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Me too.
> 
> And to further complicate matters, though I throw left-handed, I bat, golf and play hockey right-handed. Which I've heard is rarer than righties doing those things lefty.


I'm the same! I figured out a few years ago that I consistently play racquet sports (tennis, squash etc) left-handed, but anything with a bat or stick I play right-handed (baseball, cricket, golf etc). :think:

I've never come across another lefty who does this until now. :-!

Now back to watches and our scheduled programming...


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I am right-handed and that forearm is so scarred that I have nicknamed it "The Manatee." I would have to buy Cape Cod polish, Polywatch and Scotch Brite pads in bulk from Costco if I wore my watches on my right wrist. In contrast, my left arm is subject to very little damage and even when I do, scars and bruises fade quickly on my left arm, but I have yet to give it a cute nickname.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

piningforthefjords said:


> LOL. After the other replies you got, just to confuse you further... I'm left-handed and wear my watches on my left wrist. Have done this ever since I was a kid. For the life of me, I find it impossible to put a watch on my right wrist using my dominant left hand. :roll:
> 
> And it just feels WRONG on my right wrist anyway.


So, what you're saying is, you're a horotrannnie?
No bathrooms for you. ;-)


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Toan Ngo said:


> I started bringing extra watches to work in case I felt like a change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never have less than four watches at work with me! Of course the one I wear in, I keep one quartz Hamilton in my EDC bug-out kit for grab-n-go convenience, and my messenger bag has two spots that I would swear was Taylor made for watches!! Sometimes I go in and the day changes directions on me and I just have to change with it! I have been called out on these changes a time or two by my coworkers but now they just think it's quirky and endearing!

I think people who brush their teeth in the restroom at work after meals are weird!! Commendable. But weird!!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

I only ever wore a watch to bed when one of the kids were sick. It was a stainless sub style watch with very stiff bezel action and decent lume. I figured: if I get puke on it, it'll just wash off, the lume allowed me to see and set while bleary eyed and sleep deprived, and the stiff bezel wouldn't rotate while I tossed and turned thus changing my record of the last meds or the last time so-n-so yakked!! But it was heavy and mostly uncomfortable for sleeping so it was only ever a "sick kid" watch!

Then I discovered a Lorus Lumibrite watch with full lume dial! It's quartz and very light weight! It still has a stiff bezel and I threw it on a CSW NATO strap and I have worn a watch to bed every night for the past few weeks! I don't even realize I'm wearing it until my arm is out of the covers and the dial lights the room up!!









This was not supposed to sound like the testimonial portion of a watch infomercial!! But it does!!


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Me too.
> 
> And to further complicate matters, though I throw left-handed, I bat, golf and play hockey right-handed. Which I've heard is rarer than righties doing those things lefty.


Huh....so do I.....I thought I was the only one. I also bowl righty, and eat left. When I play tennis I rarely use my backhand, I put the racket my left hand for that swing. I attribute this to starting piano at a very young age.....

Sent from a device without a rotary dial.....


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I am browsing cars and car parts in lieu of watches


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

More Sunday Confessions...

Having been in Chicago for a week and subsisting on a diet of beef and cheese, I had to use the micro-adjustments on several watch bracelets, even adding a link to one.

I spent the last few evenings refinishing the stainless steel case, bracelet and clasp of 2 watches I wore during a trade show. I brought my travel kit with sandpaper and Cape Cod polish but I was too tired every evening to deal with scratches back at the hotel room. I pack a plastic beater to wear when doing all the heavy-lifting in booth setup and teardown but I confess to being too vain to not wear a nicer watch during my booth shifts.

I have been position regulating half my collection to learn the idiosyncrasies of each watch and it has been a very satisfying experience. Two watches with the 4R35 and 4R36 movements were stubbornly fast out of the box at more than +30 seconds per day (the spec is +45/-35) but after a month of keeping them wound and sitting on their side crown-up, they are now under +10 seconds per day. I am using OCD to fight OCD! It is not my clinically-diagnosed OCD but it is just a deep neuroses, for sure.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> More Sunday Confessions...
> 
> Having been in Chicago for a week and subsisting on a diet of beef and cheese...
> .


There are other things to eat???


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm right-handed, wear my watch on my left, I kick with my left leg, and I wipe with my left hand.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## mvon21234 (Feb 14, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> More Sunday Confessions...
> 
> Having been in Chicago for a week and subsisting on a diet of beef and cheese,
> 
> My God man! No Chicago Pizza? No Bratwurst?!! Probably didn't make it to Wrigley Field for a Falstaff, either!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

mvon21234 said:


> Mr. James Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > More Sunday Confessions...
> ...


I had Chicago deep dish pizza twice! (Still torn between Gino's and Giordano's...) No, I did not make it to Wrigley Field because the Cubs were on a road trip. Oh and I did not have bratwurst because the opportunity always came when Italian Beef Sandwiches was on the menu and that is hardly Sophie's Choice.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Chicago pizza (like eating a sponge) sucks compared to New Haven pizza, IMHO.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

At about 10:56AM EDT this morning, I stopped what I was doing and sat down with my credit card and the laptop. I went to JanisTrading.com. I clicked on 'Coming Soon' and then the Santa Cruz and waited. at 11:00AMEDT, I refreshed the page. No change. Currently Unavailable. No biggie, our clocks aren't in sync. Wait a minute, refresh again. 'Currently Unavailable' - a minute later, repeat. And again a minute after that. Now I started to get a little bit nervous - our clocks couldn't be THAT far apart, could they? Did the Santa Cruz already get sold out in the first minute of the pre-sale and I was somehow too late? Then it hit me. Pre-Sale starts tomorrow at 11:00AM EDT. Oops.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

CMFord said:


> At about 10:56AM EDT this morning, I stopped what I was doing and sat down with my credit card and the laptop. I went to JanisTrading.com. I clicked on 'Coming Soon' and then the Santa Cruz and waited. at 11:00AMEDT, I refreshed the page. No change. Currently Unavailable. No biggie, our clocks aren't in sync. Wait a minute, refresh again. 'Currently Unavailable' - a minute later, repeat. And again a minute after that. Now I started to get a little bit nervous - our clocks couldn't be THAT far apart, could they? Did the Santa Cruz already get sold out in the first minute of the pre-sale and I was somehow too late? Then it hit me. Pre-Sale starts tomorrow at 11:00AM EDT. Oops.


This works just as well here.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Chicago pizza (like eating a sponge) sucks compared to New Haven pizza, IMHO.


As a New Yorker (aka born pizza snob), I'll politely stay out of this conversation.

Oh, too late! ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

no-fi said:


> I bought two Vostok Amphibias because I couldn't stand the wait for the first Vostok Amphibia I ordered. It makes no sense, I know. None have arrived yet.


Yeah. I'm pretty sure I've done that, too.


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

Was up in amongst the mountains this weekend, and I neglected to take a picture with the Alpinist...

Doh.


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

I don't get Damasko. Just don't see it.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Elbakalao said:


> I don't get Damasko. Just don't see it.


That weird day/date window location...


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

eljay said:


> That weird day/date window location...


The painfully uninspired, trademark cross-hair motif. Boring.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Iandk said:


> Was up in amongst the mountains this weekend, and I neglected to take a picture with the Alpinist...
> 
> Doh.


The important thing is that you realize how much you have disappointed us and yourself. However, I take some solace in knowing you did not let the thought of taking a wrist shot distract you from enjoying the great outdoors.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

I just got an SKX007, and I love the jubilee bracelet that everyone else seems to despise.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Elbakalao said:


> The painfully uninspired, trademark cross-hair motif. Boring.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do wish they offered a clean dial option


----------



## buster71 (Jun 17, 2014)

Prdrers said:


> I just got an SKX007, and I love the jubilee bracelet that everyone else seems to despise.


Just added a jubilee for my SKX007 (was on rubber/NATO/perlon) and I love it too. But, it's pretty much my first bracelet I've had so I don't have anything to compare it to.


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

Elbakalao said:


> I don't get Damasko. Just don't see it.





eljay said:


> That weird day/date window location...





Elbakalao said:


> The painfully uninspired, trademark cross-hair motif. Boring.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am influenced by other peoples opinions on watches that I read on WUS.

eg I have considered the Damasko DA36 in the past and have been enthused by many posters positive takes on the cross hair dial and _cool location of the the day date.

_Now Im thinking the cross hair is a bit juvenile and the day date *is *in a funny place after all!


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

Munchie said:


> I am influenced by other peoples opinions on watches that I read on WUS.
> 
> eg I have considered the Damasko DA36 in the past and have been enthused by many posters positive takes on the cross hair dial and _cool location of the the day date.
> 
> _Now Im thinking the cross hair is a bit juvenile and the day date *is *in a funny place after all!


Funnily enough I find the day date window location impressive, unique and most importantly, unobtrusive. But the overall aesthetic design has always been unremarkable to me and I've never understood the affection they receive. I'm sure they're fantastic watches in the flesh but from a distance they just don't do it for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

Elbakalao said:


> I'm sure they're fantastic watches in the flesh but from a distance they just don't do it for me


This is how I feel about Grand Seiko's.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I feel shy and maybe even a little ashamed when my wife looks at pictures I have in my phone our children and she runs into my WRUW pics. 

For some reason I do not like to delete my WRUW pics from my phone even though it makes no sense to keep them after I have posted them on here. 

I showed my wife a watch I liked several days ago. She said it was nice. I showed it again (not sure why) sometime after and she again said it was nice. I then showed it again the other day and she basically said "its nice, why dont you just buy it" The confession is I had already bought it at that point and I did not tell her and I still have not told her.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> More Sunday Confessions...
> 
> Having been in Chicago for a week and subsisting on a diet of beef and cheese, I had to use the micro-adjustments on several watch bracelets, even adding a link to one.
> 
> ...


OCD == Obsessive Chronological Disorder ???


----------



## artaxerxes (Oct 19, 2011)

Another confession-I bought two pieces of the exact same watch (Digu small seconds) because small second watches are hard to come by in my country, are different than most other people wear and are usually expensive, while these were cheap. In other words two is one, one is none (for certain things I'm afraid they'll vanish, malfunction, etc.. and buy two of the same).


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

eljay said:


> I don't like diving watches


Of course you do. We all do. It's an atavistic instinct back from the days we were sea mammals,swimming in warm mesogean oceans with our whale cousins, oblivious to the perils of civilisation.

You're simply overcompensating in order to resist the urge to turn a bezel and listen to those clicks. Click, click, click, like the comforting noise of sea snails crackling between our two rows of teeth. Yum, yum.


----------



## T4keTheShot (Jul 24, 2015)

I think the reversed bezel is strictly better than the standard diving one and have no idea why divers don't use the reversed one. With the standard one, you have to remember how long you are supposed to stay underwater and come up when the minute hand reaches that time, where as with the reversed one, you can set it to however much time you want while above water and then just come up when the hand reaches the pip.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Exact same thing here - I use Apple's Photos app since it keeps everything in sync really well across all our devices and computers and, about once a week, I'll go to 'Photos' (note, not ALL photos) where I select all the watch pics and then add them to a 'Watches' album. From there, go into the watches album and make them all hidden.

The watch photos still show up in 'All Photos' and albums you added them to but they no longer appear in 'Photos' so the wife only sees the adorable pics of your kiddos.



mplsabdullah said:


> I feel shy and maybe even a little ashamed when my wife looks at pictures I have in my phone our children and she runs into my WRUW pics.
> 
> For some reason I do not like to delete my WRUW pics from my phone even though it makes no sense to keep them after I have posted them on here.
> 
> I showed my wife a watch I liked several days ago. She said it was nice. I showed it again (not sure why) sometime after and she again said it was nice. I then showed it again the other day and she basically said "its nice, why dont you just buy it" The confession is I had already bought it at that point and I did not tell her and I still have not told her.


----------



## ScootingCat (Dec 31, 2015)

T4keTheShot said:


> ... you can set it to however much time you want while above water and then just come up when the hand reaches the pip.


I take it that you don't dive?


----------



## T4keTheShot (Jul 24, 2015)

ScootingCat said:


> I take it that you don't dive?


can you explain what the advantage of the normal one is for diving as opposed to the reversed one?


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

CMFord said:


> Exact same thing here - I use Apple's Photos app since it keeps everything in sync really well across all our devices and computers and, about once a week, I'll go to 'Photos' (note, not ALL photos) where I select all the watch pics and then add them to a 'Watches' album. From there, go into the watches album and make them all hidden.
> 
> The watch photos still show up in 'All Photos' and albums you added them to but they no longer appear in 'Photos' so the wife only sees the adorable pics if your kiddos.


I'm going to do this, thanks. I too get a panic attack when someone is looking at photos on my phone :roll:


----------



## ScootingCat (Dec 31, 2015)

T4keTheShot said:


> can you explain what the advantage of the normal one is for diving as opposed to the reversed one?


1. It measures the elapsed time of the dive. This is what's important, not what was "planned."
2. Dives don't necessarily have a pre-planned duration. They may end if air supply gets down to a certain pressure (which may happen sooner if a diver is stressed or inexperienced), or environmental conditions are unfavorable (too cold, poor visibility, sharks in the area), or a specific task has been accomplished (found the watch you lost on the last dive, caught your bag limit of lobster). If the dive does have a planned duration, well, the best laid plans...


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

It never ceases to amaze me when the dumbest threads rack up page after page after page, while interesting ones fizzle out in a couple of days. (besides this one - it continues to deliver)


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Prdrers said:


> It never ceases to amaze me when the dumbest threads rack up page after page after page, while interesting ones fizzle out in a couple of days. (besides this one - it continues to deliver)


I never envisioned, when I started this thread, that you people had 200 pages worth of stuff to get off your chests.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I just talked myself out of making an offer on a watch posted on the WUS classifieds.....it was quite the breakthrough


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Confession: I make lists of watches in my collection to sell to fund and make room for increasingly expensive new watches but I have yet to sell one that is not a sub-$50 quartz beater.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

When I fondle a watch I know I will sell sooner or later, I still treat her just like all the ones I will keep forever.
When I return her back in the box, I do so tenderly, and affectionately whisper "good night" in her lugs.

And I watch her fall asleep in complete security, in the lull of being loved, unaware of the fate I have already decided for her.
But there she is, in my mind, shrouded in bubble wrap, hurling across an ocean at 35,000 feet in the air, to live another day on some other man's wrist, abandoned by me...

I impress myself with my Draculaic _sangfroid,_ ... like Kim Jong-Un contemplating "purging" his uncle, so as to "send" him to a "better place."


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

ScootingCat said:


> 1. It measures the elapsed time of the dive. This is what's important, not what was "planned."
> 2. Dives don't necessarily have a pre-planned duration. They may end if air supply gets down to a certain pressure (which may happen sooner if a diver is stressed or inexperienced), or environmental conditions are unfavorable (too cold, poor visibility, sharks in the area), or a specific task has been accomplished (found the watch you lost on the last dive, caught your bag limit of lobster). If the dive does have a planned duration, well, the best laid plans...


And countdown bezels are good for parking meters and baking brownies... kinda the "car pilot" version of "desk diver".

I always thought the "normal" version of the bezel was good as a poor-man's chronograph. It can also be used as a cheap replacement for hacking seconds (I think it was a Lindbergh air-navigation watch that first had that idea).


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> When I fondle a watch I know I will sell sooner or later, I still treat her just like all the ones I will keep forever.
> When I return her back in the box, I do so tenderly, and affectionately whisper "good night" in her lugs.
> 
> And I watch her fall asleep in complete security, in the lull of being loved, unaware of the fate I have already decided for her.
> ...


I'm afraid that if I ever buy a watch from Chronopolis, I will catch some exotic disease from his fondling of the watch, and end up looking like his avatar!


----------



## somery (Dec 18, 2012)

Sometimes at work I'll take off my watch and place it on the desk in front of me. Not because I'm trying to avoid desk diver scratches, but because I want to be able to stare at and admire it without looking down at my wrist.







Threads need pics!


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

this thread has really made me ponder if buying a 2nd hand watch is actually a good idea...

oh well it isn't as weird as the headphone enthusiast site that has a very active selling forum for used high end (and mid/low end really) headphones.... BLAH... can you imagine... I'm gong to put these headphones on my head after some other internet headphone person had them on their head...

BLAH....

I have a couple 2nd hand watches... I cleaned the heck out of them when I got them however...


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> When I fondle a watch I know I will sell sooner or later, I still treat her just like all the ones I will keep forever.
> When I return her back in the box, I do so tenderly, and affectionately whisper "good night" in her lugs.
> 
> And I watch her fall asleep in complete security, in the lull of being loved, unaware of the fate I have already decided for her.
> ...


Mic drop.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

atarione said:


> this thread has really made me ponder if buying a 2nd hand watch is actually a good idea...
> 
> oh well it isn't as weird as the headphone enthusiast site that has a very active selling forum for used high end (and mid/low end really) headphones.... BLAH... can you imagine... I'm gong to put these headphones on my head after some other internet headphone person had them on their head...
> 
> ...


I bought a second-hand watch with a Nato strap on it and discarded it immediately along with the gummed up springbars, then cleaned out every crevice of the case and lugs with a disposable dental pick before washing in warm soap and water. I still think about it and will likely sell it. (_"It is the beating of his hideous heart!"_)


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> When I fondle a watch I know I will sell sooner or later, I still treat her just like all the ones I will keep forever.
> When I return her back in the box, I do so tenderly, and affectionately whisper "good night" in her lugs.
> 
> And I watch her fall asleep in complete security, in the lull of being loved, unaware of the fate I have already decided for her.
> ...


I always secretly hope that a watch I'm flipping is going to someone not afflicted with the same watch buying/collecting/flipping disorder as me. Someone who will love it more. I know in at least a couple of cases, that's been the case. I gave my father-in-law an ana-digi Infantry model I bought off The Bay for $25, and I don't think it's ever left his wrist since.


----------



## digicon (Sep 15, 2015)

I just posted this in the f71 wruw tread and said I was a little ashamed... secretly like this a lot and may get some extra straps for it..

Sent from elsewhere


----------



## Clock_King (Feb 4, 2016)

I recently had multiple mini temper tantrums while trying to remove a bracelet with hollow end links.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I always secretly *hope* that a watch I'm flipping is...


Through me you pass into the city of woe:
Through me you pass into eternal pain:
Through me among the people lost for aye.

Justice the founder of my fabric mov'd:
To rear me was the task of power divine,
Supremest wisdom, and primeval love.

Before me things create were none, save things
Eternal, and eternal I endure.
*All hope abandon ye who enter here.*

Such characters in colour dim I mark'd
Over a portal's lofty arch inscrib'd:
Whereat I thus: Master, these words import.

__ Dante


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

digicon said:


> I just posted this in the f71 wruw tread and said I was a little ashamed... secretly like this a lot and may get some extra straps for it..


Sounds like an antiperspirant.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I have succumbed with relative ease the practice of putting on two separate watches, one on each wrist. I simply cannot decide which watch I enjoy looking at so I do the best I can. I have also started to color coordinate my watches. My two blue watches were worn with a handsome purple shirt and blue blazer. It's easier to wear two watches under a long sleeve shirt and blazer. 

On a more personal level, I am also enjoying hot summer days when women walk around in short skirts and show off their legs. I am grateful that I am a man of means and that I can appreciate the female form as I walk around the business center.

A man can dream of things other than watches.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I look at my watch to see what time it is and find that I need to look again as I got distracted by admiring whatever watch I've got on..........


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

I am growing increasingly intolerant to whining in project watch threads.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> Of course you do. We all do. It's an atavistic instinct back from the days we were sea mammals,swimming in warm mesogean oceans with our whale cousins, oblivious to the perils of civilisation.
> 
> You're simply overcompensating in order to resist the urge to turn a bezel and listen to those clicks. Click, click, click, like the comforting noise of sea snails crackling between our two rows of teeth. Yum, yum.


Sometimes I quote posts just because I don't want to scroll back to page.......whatever, in order to see the pic again for a little while!

And sometimes I quote a post because it is the funniest thing I have read in a very long time! Yum, yum!!


----------



## digicon (Sep 15, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Sounds like an antiperspirant.


Lol..if only..

Sent from elsewhere


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

A while back, I purchased a decent set of watch tools, a magnifying headset, a non slip work mat, etc. Too bad I couldn't have purchased a new set of hands and fingers, or had my patience level 'supersized'. On sizing some watch bands I've been OK, knocking them out in 10-15 minutes and not even scratching them up. But too many times, I've just got increasingingly, uh 'wound up,' as an hour plus goes by and still it's not done. Of course the more irritated I get, the more my fine motor skills deteriorate. A downward spiral.

By this time, my adjectives are increasingly colorful and my wife's on the other side of the house. I then decide to take my dismantled watch and it's pieces to the Flea market the following weekend, where this marvelous gentleman from Pakistan inevitably sizes whatever watches or jewelry I bring him, typically doing it in five or ten minutes, not leaving a scratch. He's so amiable, telling me things, details about whatever I brought in. I secretly want to shoot him, but again, he's a nice, nice guy. He usually charges me $5. Probably knows what he doesn't make per job, he'll make up in # of jobs I bring in. I give him more, tipping the gent and considering the grief and time he's saved me it's still a bargain but boy, I still feel lame! 

As Clint Eastwood, as Harry Callahan, AKA 'Dirty Harry' said: "A man's got to know his limitations"


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I caught myself looking at my lume dial Aquis as I hid it under my other hand while sitting at my desk today


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Mediocre said:


> I caught myself looking at my lume dial Aquis as I hid it under my other hand while sitting at my desk today


I do something similar. When walking into a darkened room, I'll often pause for a moment so I can admire the lume on my watch before I turn on the lights. I do it constantly at work. I spend a lot of time outside (I'm a zookeeper), so my watch gets plenty of natural light to charge up the lume. When I go to a storage room or what have you, I'll stand in the dark looking at my watch like an idiot. Usually it's no big deal. Just a private moment between a man and his watch. But the other day I did it while I had an intern assisting me. She now thinks I'm a little strange.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Rodeojones said:


> I do something similar. When walking into a darkened room, I'll often pause for a moment so I can admire the lume on my watch before I turn on the lights. I do it constantly at work. I spend a lot of time outside (I'm a zookeeper), so my watch gets plenty of natural light to charge up the lume. When I go to a storage room or what have you, I'll stand in the dark looking at my watch like an idiot. Usually it's no big deal. Just a private moment between a man and his watch. But the other day I did it while I had an intern assisting me. She now thinks I'm a little strange.


Yea---that lume will get you....My wife has caught on that I've got a new watch when she sees me going into a closet and tightly closing the door behind me.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Robangel said:


> Yea---that lume will get you....My wife has caught on that I've got a new watch when she sees me going into a closet and tightly closing the door behind me.


I've done the exact same thing.


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Through me you pass into the city of woe:
> Through me you pass into eternal pain:
> Through me among the people lost for aye.
> 
> ...


Anyone who quotes Dante's Inferno, at length, in a watch thread, has my vote.

Though I must say my copy was translated as "Abandon all hope", not "All hope abandon". So a little hard to get comfortable with yours.........


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

scott59 said:


> Anyone who quotes Dante's Inferno, at length, in a watch thread, has my vote.
> 
> Though I must say my copy was translated as "Abandon all hope", not "All hope abandon". So a little hard to get comfortable with yours.........


Out of everything that Chronopolis says, THATS what you have an issue with? His translation of Dante?


----------



## T4keTheShot (Jul 24, 2015)

ScootingCat said:


> 1. It measures the elapsed time of the dive. This is what's important, not what was "planned."
> 2. Dives don't necessarily have a pre-planned duration. They may end if air supply gets down to a certain pressure (which may happen sooner if a diver is stressed or inexperienced), or environmental conditions are unfavorable (too cold, poor visibility, sharks in the area), or a specific task has been accomplished (found the watch you lost on the last dive, caught your bag limit of lobster). If the dive does have a planned duration, well, the best laid plans...


But what possible purpose could knowing the elapsed time of the dive serve? And cant the dive computer just keep track of that aswell? The fact is the first dive watches were reversed bezel because they actually did use them for keeping track of the preplanned duration of time. Yes, oxygen use can vary but obviously you can set your watch to half of the time that the oxygen should last you just to be safe. Nowadays the bezels are not reversed because nobody actually uses them and they just use it as a minute/seconds track.


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

Here's one: I have a hard time when a grown man asks me the time. I want to answer the same as my parents always did since I was six years old - "Where's your watch?" It seems to me that it's the responsibility for any adult to establish a way for themselves to determine the time whenever they need to, without bothering other people. Of course cell phones have recently made that task much easier.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

scott59 said:


> Here's one: I have a hard time when a grown man asks me the time. I want to answer the same as my parents always did since I was six years old - "Where's your watch?" It seems to me that it's the responsibility for any adult to establish a way for themselves to determine the time whenever they need to, without bothering other people. Of course cell phones have recently made that task much easier.


That is how I do reply to adults who ask.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

scott59 said:


> Here's one: I have a hard time when a grown man asks me the time. I want to answer the same as my parents always did since I was six years old - "Where's your watch?" It seems to me that it's the responsibility for any adult to establish a way for themselves to determine the time whenever they need to, without bothering other people. Of course cell phones have recently made that task much easier.





Capt Obvious said:


> That is how I do reply to adults who ask.


I do the more juvenile version and say "time for you to buy a watch"


----------



## ScootingCat (Dec 31, 2015)

T4keTheShot said:


> But what possible purpose could knowing the elapsed time of the dive serve?


Another non-diver, I see. It's used with this:










T4keTheShot said:


> And cant the dive computer just keep track of that aswell?


If I'm not mistaken, dive watches preceded dive computers by a few years.



T4keTheShot said:


> The fact is the first dive watches were reversed bezel because they actually did use them for keeping track of the preplanned duration of time.


Some were, many were not.



T4keTheShot said:


> Yes, oxygen use can vary but obviously you can set your watch to half of the time that the oxygen should last you just to be safe.


Using a rebreather? SCUBA tanks hold air, not oxygen.



T4keTheShot said:


> Nowadays the bezels are not reversed because nobody actually uses them and they just use it as a minute/seconds track.


_*Nobody*_? I do believe you're overstating your experience just a bit.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Re: F71 True Confessions 






Originally Posted by *Robangel* 

Yea---that lume will get you....My wife has caught on that I've got a new watch when she sees me going into a closet and tightly closing the door behind me.



TradeKraft said:


> I've done the exact same thing.


I had a brief mental image of Chronopolis doing this... the horror... there is not enough therapy in this world....
​


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

I haven't shared in a while... time to pay my dues...

I like to leave the little plastic protectors on a new watch far longer than I should... Until they're dirty and folded and barely hanging on and then they fall off on their own. 

I don't know if I think they'll protect the crystal from that first cherry-popping scratch, or if it's a fear that the movement will suddenly stop after 3 days and I'll need to return it.

This did save me yesterday.... I thought I had put a small crack in the crystal on my new ED1963 homage. I was heartbroken. Followed by the elation when I peeled the damage off. Ooooh, the virgin showroom-clean sapphire, my preshhhhusssss....

When I left the plastic on a new invicta (don't worry, I modded it into submission and it no longer resembles the brand), I thought the rotating bezel was broken because it wouldn't turn. Until I found a post on this site that suggested removing the plastic protector. I did, it worked, and I felt like an idiot.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I am also guilty of private lume moments. When I enter a dark, enter the garage, dark corner at work or home, etc. Although I have occasionally pointed it out to my wife and toddler aged children. The funny (sad?) thing is that the first couple times my kids thought it was neat however now I (a grown man) still find it much more interesting then my toddler children do anymore, lol. I also try to get a pic with my phone sometimes however they rarely look as good as the live show.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

I have had my SKX007 for a week now, and I've nearly forgotten that I have other watches. Everytime I walk by the winder and see my Fortis B-42, I feel bad. But then I look at my wrist and smile. You gotta love the honeymoon phase.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I have worn the same watch to work for 8 of the last 10 days.


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

When someone on WUS compliments a watch of mine in a thread, I can't bring myself to say thanks. It seems the thing to do is to reply "Thanks!" plus a whimsical emoji, but I just can't do it.

After all, it's the watch they're complimenting, not me. I feel like I'm stealing the watch's thunder. It's the watch that looks good, and I didn't have anything to do with that. I just put it on my wrist.

But sometimes I compromise and click the "Like" button.


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

scott59 said:


> Anyone who quotes Dante's Inferno, at length, in a watch thread, has my vote.
> 
> Though I must say my copy was translated as "Abandon all hope", not "All hope abandon". So a little hard to get comfortable with yours.........


He's got the King James edition.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

I feel some of the posters here are in need of another hobby..... or a therapist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

kinglee said:


> I feel some of the posters here are in need of another hobby..... or a therapist.


But for the cost of therapy, I can get a nice Timex or Casio... _every_ week!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

V


kinglee said:


> I feel some of the posters here are in need of another hobby..... or a therapist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got several........

.......of both.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

So, I've had this one watch per year rule that I enacted two years ago, as I keep repeating. Well, my girlfriend gave me the blessing to abandon that rule. I also have this one watch per brand rule, but my girlfriend gave me her blessing to abandon that one also. "You're a collector, you shouldn't limit yourself," she said.

She also came to me with with a Fossil watch that she liked, it's one of their Swiss automatics that look like field watches but cost about 800 bucks. I showed her some similar and far more inexpensive options from better brands (Hamilton Khaki, Seiko Alpinist SARB017, Seiko SNK80X). Well, she absolutely loved the SARB017 (she's a hiker and loves the compass feature) but thought it might be too big for her wrist (somewhere between 39 or 38mm), JDM watches are not easy to find in L.A. for the soul purpose of her trying it on. She did like the blue and the green SNK80X watches and she was able to try on my black SNK809 (which she now wears on a daily basis on a perlon) and is now looking for field type watches that are the same size as the SNK80X watches. Was pretty proud of myself for finding a watch that she likes.

If she keeps this up, I may have to marry her soon. Going to have to forgo a watch and get a ring.


----------



## somery (Dec 18, 2012)

These ads are making me hungry.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

WrnrG said:


> So, I've had this one watch per year rule that I enacted two years ago, as I keep repeating. Well, my girlfriend gave me the blessing to abandon that rule. I also have this one watch per brand rule, but I my girlfriend also have me her blessing to abandon that one also. "You're a collector, you shouldn't limit yourself," she said.


!!!

This is the watch enthusiast equivalent of Andrei Kirilenko's wife!


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> !!!
> 
> This is the watch enthusiast equivalent of Andrei Kirilenko's wife!


That is quite an arrangement... I won't get into what else my girlfriend and I are allowed to share.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

scott59 said:


> Here's one: I have a hard time when a grown man asks me the time. I want to answer the same as my parents always did since I was six years old - "Where's your watch?" It seems to me that it's the responsibility for any adult to establish a way for themselves to determine the time whenever they need to, without bothering other people. Of course cell phones have recently made that task much easier.





idvsego said:


> I do the more juvenile version and say "time for you to buy a watch"


I don't. Why should I? Gives me a chance to show off my watch.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

jisham said:


> I'm afraid that if I ever buy a watch from Chronopolis, I will catch some exotic disease from his fondling of the watch, and end up looking like his avatar!


I've seen some of Chronopolis' watches on these forums -- and those fears would be warranted. :-d

Of course, you can buy one if you want.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

When I'm considering buying a with, I don't care at all about lume** but when I'm wearing a watch, I always get a special sense of satisfaction when I walk into a dark place and the lume is burning like a torch there on my wrist.

**Exception for an Aevig Corvid with a full lume dial. I WANT ONE SO BADLY.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I have taken the extra minute in a restroom of a movie theater to flash light with the cell phone onto my watch dial before the movie starts, just to show off the burning lume when the lights go out.
Repeatedly.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

georgefl74 said:


> I have taken the extra minute in a restroom of a movie theater to flash light with the cell phone onto my watch dial before the movie starts, just to show off the burning lume when the lights go out.
> Repeatedly.


I did that once last week at the beginning of _X-Men: Apocalypse_. My wife just shrugged.


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

I confess that I just spent money I don't have on a watch I don't need. But 36mm with Tritium sucked me in. Hear that giant sucking sound?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I went to a movie wearing the Seiko Shogun (in the past). The lume was so bright and everyone started looking at me so I covered up the watch with my other hand.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Amy Schumer's house on fire.

Amy lying unconscious, but naked, right behind the front door that is left ajar... 
Or... a goldfish in a tank next to a watch winder in the attic.

I have only just enough time to save only one thing.
The whole house will come crashing down in less than a minute. 

I can assure you: Amy's lived her last day.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

When I bought my SKX I though it would be my beater watch.. but I love it... and while I go swimming and get in the ocean with it very frequently... I can't bring myself to wear it for land based rough activities... I wind up wearing my thriftstore rescue G-Shock instead..

messing about with my bike today (tooo hot really for biking .. dying) but I went for a ride


----------



## ToneLoke09 (Oct 4, 2015)

First confession post. 

I quickly scroll through the Heads up deals thread, only stopping to look at posts with pictures. I'm probably missing out on a lot of good deals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Amy Schumer's house on fire.
> 
> Amy lying unconscious, but naked, right behind the front door that is left ajar...
> Or... a goldfish in a tank next to a watch winder in the attic.
> ...


But what if she was wearing the watch? Does the fish still fry?


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Amy Schumer's house on fire.
> 
> Amy lying unconscious, but naked, right behind the front door that is left ajar...
> Or... a goldfish in a tank next to a watch winder in the attic.
> ...


As a Christian, I can't support your choice in this scenario. But since Amy Schumer's persona and brand of comedy sucks, I'm not pained by the decision, either. Carry on.


----------



## Damascus8 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi, longtime listener but first time caller...

I must be lucky because my wife asks me about my watches and wonders when I'm getting a new one. I was browsing the web recently and looking at a very nice West End watch with an Arabic date window - more for the design than anything, since I'm a graphic designer I look at and for interesting typographic examples to add to the inspiration file. 

She looks over at the iPad and says, "that's nice, are you getting it?" Hadn't thought of actually purchasing it but that rather nice watch is now in the watch box. She borrows the Bambino occasionally and asks about other watches I show interest in...

Life is tough...


Tap tap, ipad, tap...


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

Damascus8 said:


> She looks over at the iPad and says, "that's nice, are you getting it?" Hadn't thought of actually purchasing it but that rather nice watch is now in the watch box.


The other day I randomly showed my girlfriend the DSOTM Black Black, thinking she'd hate it (she's a very thrifty, practical kind of person). Her response was "That's AMAZING! That's so cool!"

Then after a few seconds, "I think that should be your next watch."

I choke on my cornflakes and tell her "Are you kidding me? I think it retails at $12K. Probably more." She just shrugs and says "It's cool though. I think it'd look good on you, I still think you should get it."

I had never seriously considered the Black Black before, but now... :think:


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

piningforthefjords said:


> The other day I randomly showed my girlfriend the DSOTM Black Black, thinking she'd hate it (she's a very thrifty, practical kind of person). Her response was "That's AMAZING! That's so cool!"
> 
> Then after a few seconds, "I think that should be your next watch."
> 
> ...


Am I the only one who has no frigging idea what the Black Black is? Or no intention of Googling it?


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Am I the only one who has no frigging idea what the Black Black is? Or no intention of Googling it?


Nah, I didn't even have an idea what DSOTM was, lol.

Only googled it because of your comment.

In the Flesh: Omega Speedmaster DSotM "Black Black" - Wound For LifeWound For Life


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Am I the only one who has no frigging idea what the Black Black is? Or no intention of Googling it?


LOL. Yeah, it's a ridiculously-named watch, for a ridiculous price.

But no worse to me than an incoherent string of numbers and letters. Then again, I think most watch names are kind of silly. Probably deserves a thread of its own... "Stupid real-life watch names".


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

I confess, I wish I was cool enough to have not googled it, but I cracked.


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

artblakey said:


> Nah, I didn't even have an idea what DSOTM was, lol.


Getting off-topic now, but the same thing happened to me the first time I saw that acronym. Was really annoying me, so I had to look it up. :roll:


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> When I fondle a watch I know I will sell sooner or later, I still treat her just like all the ones I will keep forever.
> When I return her back in the box, I do so tenderly, and affectionately whisper "good night" in her lugs.
> 
> And I watch her fall asleep in complete security, in the lull of being loved, unaware of the fate I have already decided for her.
> ...


Animal.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Diver or no diver I use my diver bezel all the time! I use it both as an elapsed time keeper as well as a count down timer depending on the circumstances.

So even though my pip is often not at 12:00 because it is in use, I always return it to its proper home at the top of the dial with many satisfying clicks!!!

I also think guys who use a watch when actually diving look cooler than those who use the more accurate and efficient diving computer! Why?

Because:


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I really can't remember model numbers; and don't put much effort into trying. And, I think I'm more likely to buy a watch with a name. Or, at least, the evidence points that way, as the only watch in my watch box that doesn't have a name from the mfgr is my 007. And 007 is almost a name.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I know! We can film a movie or TV show about Chronopolis' life abusing watches. We'll call it....... Manimal!


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

any bias towards left handed people... and namely bias against wearing my watch on the right hand really PI$$E$ me off.. ain't got time for people's old timey sign of demonic possession / devil worship ...or whatever other crap people have tried to slag off left handed people with. Also...don't get me started about places with a culture bias because they were too stupid to wash their hands after pooping... f*** all y'all.

Oh and by the way ... left handers with a watch on the right arm.... pretty much NEVER have issues with crown dig.. so S*** IT 

oh yeah check out that right arm watch goodness..


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Lefties are the mark of the devil.



atarione said:


> any bias towards left handed people... and namely bias against wearing my watch on the right hand really PI$$E$ me off.. ain't got time for people's old timey sign of demonic possession / devil worship ...or whatever other crap people have tried to slag off left handed people with. Also...don't get me started about places with a culture bias because they were too stupid to wash their hands after pooping... f*** all y'all.
> 
> Oh and by the way ... left handers with a watch on the right arm.... pretty much NEVER have issues with crown dig.. so S*** IT
> 
> ...


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Lefties are the mark of the devil.


don't make me turn you into a g** d*** newt


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> Lefties are the mark of the devil.


Then the Devil must suck at cutting out paper snowflakes during the holidays.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

atarione said:


> any bias towards left handed people... and namely bias against wearing my watch on the right hand really PI$$E$ me off.. ain't got time for people's old timey sign of demonic possession / devil worship ...or whatever other crap people have tried to slag off left handed people with. Also...don't get me started about places with a culture bias because they were too stupid to wash their hands after pooping... f*** all y'all.
> 
> Oh and by the way ... left handers with a watch on the right arm.... pretty much NEVER have issues with crown dig.. so S*** IT
> 
> oh yeah check out that right arm watch goodness.]


I have no problem with left handers (married one) or people who wear their watch on the right (wrong ) wrist. (My wife sticks to pocket watches.)

My confession: I literally *cringe* at the sight of a watch worn on the wrong *part* of the wrist!

For instance here










instead of here:










I simply don't understand how someone can wear anything that interferes with the movement of their hand and wrist.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

I spend too much money on watches but when it comes to a box / case I always go for a cheap plastic aluminium eBay pos from China. I guess I'll get so fed up with it I'll eventually make one out of wood.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Barry S said:


> My confession: I literally *cringe* at the sight of a watch worn on the wrong *part* of the wrist!
> 
> I simply don't understand how someone can wear anything that interferes with the movement of their hand and wrist.


I get that with shots of people with small arms wearing PAMs. I have to sit on my hands so as to keep them from typing abuse


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

It's ridiculous that I have a few dozen watches that cost thousands, all in few watch cases that altogether cost me about $75.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Barry S said:


> I have no problem with left handers (married one) or people who wear their watch on the right (wrong ) wrist. (My wife sticks to pocket watches.)
> 
> My confession: I literally *cringe* at the sight of a watch worn on the wrong *part* of the wrist!
> 
> ...


I can't stand mine that high up my forearm. It always eventually slides down to my wrist and then looks ridiculous because it's too loose.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

TradeKraft said:


> ...looks ridiculous because it's too loose.


Which brings me to something else that makes me cringe!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

TradeKraft said:


> I can't stand mine that high up my forearm. It always eventually slides down to my wrist...


It's not really high up -- it's right against the bone protrusions which keep it from sliding as long as the strap is snug enough.

Of course, when the proper fit is between holes I have that problem also and it drives me crazy! Rather than spend the day constantly sliding it back up, I will always do what it takes to reach that next hole. As long as there's still a pulse it's not too tight!


----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

A couple confessions similar to others:
1) I set my bezel at least once a week to track time (non diver, here), but I can't remember ever remember to check it again for time elapsed. Not even once. Not ever.

2) I have never checked the accuracy of any of my watches (all quartz).

Cheers


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Saturday night confessional...

I confess to liking the decorative yet largely useless Sun and Moon sub-dials and find them more aesthetically pleasing than a real moon phase complication.

I love the look and feel of canvas, nylon, Cordura and other fabric watch straps when they are traditional two pieces. However, I hate Nato and Zulu straps. I keep imagining the spring bars failing and have the watch fly off my wrist like a ninja star, taking out the eye of a small child.

It is my understanding that the Spring Drive movement has a truly continuous sweep hand and great accuracy but its use of electric current through an integrated circuit to regulate braking makes me think less of it as a purely mechanical movement, even if that electric current is generated by mechanical energy. For this reason, I have no interest in ever owning one. Nice looking watches, though.

I am a grown-ass man with a big boy job but the only stock market alert I have set is to monitor value of the Japanese Yen to the US Dollar for the sole purpose of getting a better deal on JDM watches.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

When my wife suggested we start using the same body wash instead of buying his and hers, I acted like I wasn't ok with using girly soap. I really don't mind. It makes my skin feel good.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I love the look and feel of canvas, nylon, Cordura and other fabric watch straps when they are traditional two pieces. However, I hate Nato and Zulu straps. I keep imagining the spring bars failing and have the watch fly off my wrist like a ninja star, taking out the eye of a small child.


You have the story backwards friend. Having a NATO/ZULU strap guarantees that your watch will stay put if you are unlucky enough to suffer spring bar failure


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> You have the story backwards friend. Having a NATO/ZULU strap guarantees that your watch will stay put if you are unlucky enough to suffer spring bar failure


Probably. My dislike of them is somewhat irrational, though. I am just uncomfortable with the idea of a strap looping over spring bars then beneath the case. It is an affront to the watch gods. And when I am picturing the springbar failure, I am picturing both failing simultaneously and with the strap under the case acting as a trampoline and the watch pops off my wrist with a cartoonish "SPROINGGGGG!" then somehow start spinning as it flies into the eye of a nearby child. I also like the case back on my wrist because the moisture adds a bit a tack that prevents the watch from slipping up and down my wrist without requiring me to wear it so tight that it cuts off circulation and/or marks my skin.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Probably. My dislike of them is somewhat irrational, though. I am just uncomfortable with the idea of a strap looping over spring bars then beneath the case. It is an affront to the watch gods. And when I am picturing the springbar failure, I am picturing both failing simultaneously and with the strap under the case acting as a trampoline and the watch pops off my wrist with a cartoonish "SPROINGGGGG!" then somehow start spinning as it flies into the eye of a nearby child. I also like the case back on my wrist because the moisture adds a bit a tack that prevents the watch from slipping up and down my wrist without requiring me to wear it so tight that it cuts off circulation and/or marks my skin.


In the very unlikely event of double springbar failure, if you have some momentum with your arm towards the (double unlucky) child then by the laws of physics the total momentum of free strap plus free case will equal their combined momentum on your arm the moment before the catastrophic failure. If the strap is lighter than the case (as in a nylon strap) then the exit velocity of the strap will be higher than the the one of the case (won't go in more detail here but its sort of how a catapult works). If you have a steel bracelet that (usually) weighs more than the case then the case will have a larger velocity. Ergo the kid is in fact safer in the event of double springbar failure if you are wearing a lighter nylon strap.


----------



## mvon21234 (Feb 14, 2015)

I long for the return of the Texas Instruments pushbutton LED watches. Swatch knows nothing about disposable ($5) watches.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Mr. James Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > Probably. My dislike of them is somewhat irrational, though. I am just uncomfortable with the idea of a strap looping over spring bars then beneath the case. It is an affront to the watch gods. And when I am picturing the springbar failure, I am picturing both failing simultaneously and with the strap under the case acting as a trampoline and the watch pops off my wrist with a cartoonish "SPROINGGGGG!" then somehow start spinning as it flies into the eye of a nearby child. I also like the case back on my wrist because the moisture adds a bit a tack that prevents the watch from slipping up and down my wrist without requiring me to wear it so tight that it cuts off circulation and/or marks my skin.
> ...


So you are saying I do not have plausible deniability in court, eh? Aw, dang it.

I can see how Nato and Zulu straps can actually save the watch with a single springbar failure because the strap is still looped securely around the wrist and I admit that it is incredibly comfortable to wear. However, the method by which they loop over the springbars and under the case seems like a hack to me so I prefer a more traditional 2-piece strap.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

I don't think my tastes run along the lines of gaudy, nerdy or tacky, and aside from for occasionally checking my gas mileage, I don't need a calculator, but for a while I've thought of getting a garrish, faux gold Casio Data Bank watch.

I work with some teenagers and college students and guess that as it's kind of a 'period piece', I hope they find it interesting.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I was at Target this weekend, and I spent more time than I should have looking at the Timex and Casio watches tossed about


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Mediocre said:


> I was at Target this weekend, and I spent more time than I should have looking at the Timex and Casio watches tossed about


Me too man. Everytime.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Mediocre said:


> I was at Target this weekend, and I spent more time than I should have looking at the Timex and Casio watches tossed about


yeah..for sure every time my wife makes me go to target for whatever... I'm checking out the Timex /casio watches for awhile...


----------



## kyliebert (Feb 4, 2015)

I mount my iPhone 6 Plus on the air conditioner vent of my car so I can scroll thru Tapatalk and watch recon while I sit in bumper to bumper traffic on my commute home. Not safe, I know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I keep imagining the spring bars failing and have the watch fly off my wrist like a ninja star, taking out the eye of a small child.


While a previous commenter has it correct about the security of NATO versus a two piece strap (given the more likely scenario of a single spring bar failure) I think we're forgetting one very important point:

KARMA!!! That kid had it coming to him in a bad way anyway! The little self righteous, entitled, know-it-all punk!!! Whatcha gonna do, cry about it?!?! Not so tough now are ya, One Eyed Willy?!?! Ya may know how to hack my iPad but ya didn't know to duck didjya?!?! Now gimme my watch back ya little sissy boy!!!

KARMA, it truly is the B-word!!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

kyliebert said:


> I mount my iPhone 6 Plus on the air conditioner vent of my car so I can scroll thru Tapatalk and watch recon while I sit in bumper to bumper traffic on my commute home. Not safe, I know.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SIGH!!
Would that it was "not safe" ONLY for you (and others who do this), and for NO-ONE else.
Knowaddamsayin'?

Change your ways; Do the right thing, son.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

atarione said:


> don't make me turn you into a g** d*** newt


A newt?

Well, 'e got bettah!

[hoping someone else here is old enough to remember Monty Python. Ni! ]


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Bring us a shrubbary! But not too big.


----------



## kyliebert (Feb 4, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> SIGH!!
> Would that it was "not safe" ONLY for you (and others who do this), and for NO-ONE else.
> Knowaddamsayin'?
> 
> Change your ways; Do the right thing, son.


I'll put my phone in the glove box if you promise to wipe every time you go. Deal?? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

kyliebert said:


> I'll put my phone in the glove box if you promise to wipe every time you go. Deal?? /QUOTE]
> 
> You sure drive a hard bargain.
> Aw.... ALRIGHT!!! Dammit.


----------



## kyliebert (Feb 4, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> You sure drive a hard bargain.
> Aw.... ALRIGHT!!! Dammit.


All kidding aside it is something I will stop doing. Anyways my wife would be horrified to learn that the last thing I was doing when I died was browsing the sale forum!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

jisham said:


> A newt?
> 
> Well, 'e got bettah!
> 
> [hoping someone else here is old enough to remember Monty Python. Ni! ]


Burn her anyway!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

My watch collection has swelled alot over the past year and I have only bought my wife one watch several months ago. While it is a very nice citizen world time watch it is still only ONE watch sitting next my 20ish collection (side confession: I think I have developed a watch buying problem). So lately I have been wanting to buy my wife another watch. Partially out of shame and also because she expressed a like for a smaller gold colored watch. My wife knows (cares) pretty much nothing about watches (movements, brands, worth, quality, etc) so I bought her a couple shiny gold (colored) Invictas this weekend. Personally I do not wear Invicta however I have nothing strongly against them either. She really liked the look of them online and has no idea what they cost. For her its just 2 shiny new watches. While I do hope she likes them (pretty sure she will) I also hope this takes some of the heat of of my collection. Although to her credit she really doesn't bother me about my watch hobby (addiction). I still feel bad considering with in the past couple weeks I ordered a Certina moon phase (on backorder) and preordered 2 of Doc's enticingly evil time pieces. For those into basic math that equals much more then the 2 Invictas.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

I've spent a lot on watches and began feeling bad because the wife was left out. But she is happy with her one fashion watch and a timex weekender for casual times. What really made me see things in perspective was when the bill arrived for our supplemental jewelry insurance policy which exclusively covers the diamonds I have given her over the years. My watches aren't so expensive after all!



mplsabdullah said:


> My watch collection has swelled alot over the past year and I have only bought my wife one watch several months ago. While it is a very nice citizen world time watch it is still only ONE watch sitting next my 20ish collection (side confession: I think I have developed a watch buying problem). So lately I have been wanting to buy my wife another watch. Partially out of shame and also because she expressed a like for a smaller gold colored watch. My wife knows (cares) pretty much nothing about watches (movements, brands, worth, quality, etc) so I bought her a couple shiny gold (colored) Invictas this weekend. Personally I do not wear Invicta however I have nothing strongly against them either. She really liked the look of them online and has no idea what they cost. For her its just 2 shiny new watches. While I do hope she likes them (pretty sure she will) I also hope this takes some of the heat of of my collection. Although to her credit she really doesn't bother me about my watch hobby (addiction). I still feel bad considering with in the past couple weeks I ordered a Certina moon phase (on backorder) and preordered 2 of Doc's enticingly evil time pieces. For those into basic math that equals much more then the 2 Invictas.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Over the years (26 of them), gifts for my wife have consisted mostly of power tools and, more recently, guitars. 

Since my watch addiction began in earnest about a year ago I have added 17 watches to my collection and -- to balance it out -- two pocket watches to hers. (You thought I was kidding about the pocket watches, didn't you?) She has always understood my love for watches and, in fact, most of my watches before this spree were gifts from her. 

All in all, she will always be ahead, which of course is the natural balance.


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> Bring us a shrubbary! But not too big.


One that looks nice. And not too expensive.

Confession: When it's time to thin the herd I always ask my wife's opinion on what I can let go. We have very different taste in watches and since she is very understanding of my watch collecting I'd hate to sell off one of her (admittedly few) favorites. I have a "Ministry of Silly Walks" Watch that a co-worker gave me as a gift a while back. She always picks that one. I still have it.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

This video help reassure my love for watches when i reach a wall with diy repairs or flying spring bars behind cabinets etc.






It's strangely soothing


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Prdrers said:


> When my wife suggested we start using the same body wash instead of buying his and hers, I acted like I wasn't ok with using girly soap. I really don't mind. It makes my skin feel good.


This isn't saving you any money since now you go through body wash twice as fast, and now you smell like a girl; a girl with sweet, silky smooth skin, and soft flowing hair ...


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

My true confession: I find Archie Luxury moderately entertaining.

[hangs head in shame]


----------



## kyliebert (Feb 4, 2015)

Does anyone else do this? I try and think that I have a pretty well rounded affordables collection. Then I find myself thinking, "if I only had a bronze diver my collection would be complete." I search rampantly for the next few days until I see a (you fill in the blank) that catches my eye and my search does a complete 180 and I'm searching for that specific idol until my mind does the same thing to me a few days later. I haven't bought a watch in about 3 months because I always find something else that distracts me, that I think would be a "better" addition to the collection, yadda, yadda, yadda. To an extent I think that the joy is in the hunt rather than the enjoyment of the prize. Other times I just think I'm freakin looney...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Yep, you're looney

But not alone.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

My girlfriend caught me winding an automatic that I had neglected and not worn for most of the day. She gave me the oddest look... I think she thought that wrist swinging motion was meant to wind something else.... and then I mumbled some lame explanation of "winding" that she didn't hear/understand/pay attention to/believe.

Now go away, or I shall tauunt you a seconduh time-uh!


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Just this morning I spent (read: wasted) a couple of hours reading through old threads that have been closed for various reasons. It was quite entertaining, and some are worth the read for us newer members that were not lucky enough to be around at the times they were ongoing. I had a few much-needed chuckles to say the least...


----------



## fiona_jdn (Sep 29, 2015)

Today I'm that person who wears their watch bracelet several sizes too big.

But it's because it arrived last night and I want to show it off, and hopefully get it resized after work.










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

fiona_jdn said:


> Today I'm that person who wears their watch bracelet several sizes too big.
> 
> But it's because it arrived last night and I want to show it off, and hopefully get it resized after work.
> 
> ...


I find the different fonts used in the GMT bezel a very distressing sight. Don't know why.


----------



## fiona_jdn (Sep 29, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I find the different fonts used in the GMT bezel a very distressing sight. Don't know why.


I decided that wasn't a deal breaker for me. Other watches in the series have same font. It's still a very nice watch 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I want to punch Archie Luxury right in the face... I can't stand the sound of his voice or the sight of his face.


also possibly related?... I am in a TERRIBLE MOOD ATM... and no amount of Seiko Dive watches can sort it out apparently.. Maybe related to the news from my dr. that they need to do tests to see if blah blah blah... C****R.. which would have been bad enough but it is the one time in my life I answer a Dr. office call in the car w/ my wife, so on the Bluetooth speaker phone deal.... so now my wife is all worked up about it... need to find out what the deal is to get my wife off my a** about it.

but... you know actually this Seiko SRP777 is actually helping my mood slightly now that I think about it... well that and Fitz decided it was a good time to headbutt the heck out of me..so that is nice as well.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

atarione said:


> I want to punch Archie Luxury right in the face... I can't stand the sound of his voice or the sight of his face.
> 
> also possibly related?... I am in a TERRIBLE MOOD ATM... and no amount of Seiko Dive watches can sort it out apparently.. Maybe related to the news from my dr. that they need to do tests to see if blah blah blah... C****R.. which would have been bad enough but it is the one time in my life I answer a Dr. office call in the car w/ my wife, so on the Bluetooth speaker phone deal.... so now my wife is all worked up about it... need to find out what the deal is to get my wife off my a** about it.
> 
> but... you know actually this Seiko SRP777 is actually helping my mood slightly now that I think about it... well that and Fitz decided it was a good time to headbutt the heck out of me..so that is nice as well.


Maybe starting a cats and toy cars thread would make you feel better. You'll get to see other members' cats and toy cars.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm disappointed that I lost an auction for the Japanese version of the 50th Anniversary SPR653 Blue Baby Tuna. That watch has really grown on me fast and I'm willing to look passed the 4 o'clock crown. I left only one second for someone to counter my bid and it happened. At the same time, I'm relieved I didn't win the watch. The price was really good for a "like new" Japanese model of that watch and that's the only reason I even considered it. I do, however, need to save up for other expenses later down the year, so it was a relief to not win the auction.

I've sold at least 6 watches I previously owned and wore regularly, but none of them have been listed on f29. I've mainly gotten rid of them because they weren't WIS approved watches and felt (accurately, I believe) that I could get more for them on eBay, as the WUS crown is too savvy and I can find more suckers on eBay.


----------



## fiona_jdn (Sep 29, 2015)

atarione said:


> .. Maybe related to the news from my dr. that they need to do tests to see if blah blah blah... C****R.. .


Sorry to hear. Hope you get some good care from your doctor.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

fiona_jdn said:


> Sorry to hear. Hope you get some good care from your doctor.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


+1, for sure.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

atarione said:


> I want to punch Archie Luxury right in the face... I can't stand the sound of his voice or the sight of his face.
> 
> also possibly related?... I am in a TERRIBLE MOOD ATM... and no amount of Seiko Dive watches can sort it out apparently.. Maybe related to the news from my dr. that they need to do tests to see if blah blah blah... C****R.. which would have been bad enough but it is the one time in my life I answer a Dr. office call in the car w/ my wife, so on the Bluetooth speaker phone deal.... so now my wife is all worked up about it... need to find out what the deal is to get my wife off my a** about it.
> 
> but... you know actually this Seiko SRP777 is actually helping my mood slightly now that I think about it... well that and Fitz decided it was a good time to headbutt the heck out of me..so that is nice as well.


This will be Fitz's time to shine as Therapy Cat until the good news comes.

Thoughts are with you.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

thanx for the good wishes... sort of an overshare on my part really?

Fitz actually has something of a track record of providing cat therapy ... my wife was actually undergoing cancer treatments when Fitz decided he wanted to be her cat and moved in... he would sit with her basically all day when she wasn't doing so well.

If I'm honest I am pretty sure this other thing will be fine... the bad mood is mostly because my wife was right there hearing the possibilities and then kinda freaked about it....which I'd rather not of had her worry unless there was something to worry about for sure and all..

oh well.. finding out more on thursday.. so I will see I guess... (don't start forming a queue for my watches just yet however lads )


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

also my apologies to Mr. Luxury... i shouldn't have taken my bad mood out on him. I do find his video grating however


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

WrnrG said:


> I'm disappointed that I lost an auction for the Japanese version of the 50th Anniversary SPR653 Blue Baby Tuna. That watch has really grown on me fast and I'm willing to look passed the 4 o'clock crown. I left only one second for someone to counter my bid and it happened. At the same time, I'm relieved I didn't win the watch. The price was really good for a "like new" Japanese model of that watch and that's the only reason I even considered it. I do, however, need to save up for other expenses later down the year, so it was a relief to not win the auction.
> 
> I've sold at least 6 watches I previously owned and wore regularly, but none of them have been listed on f29. I've mainly gotten rid of them because they weren't WIS approved watches and felt (accurately, I believe) that I could get more for them on eBay, as the WUS crown is too savvy and I can find more suckers on eBay.


I love a good 4 O'clocktail..oh wait i meant crown (actually both)... the Seiko SRP653 is killer, I tried one on.. It was too much money, I'd just buy a full on Tuna at that point but it is a neat watch.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

atarione: You and your family will be in my prayers.

On a lighter note (as if that is possible), here's a confession: Half the fun of stumbling into F2 is being the skunk at the garden party and busting up the pomposity of the crowd. Almost as fun as wearing the Cocktail Time.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

atarione said:


> I love a good 4 O'clocktail..oh wait i meant crown (actually both)... the Seiko SRP653 is killer, I tried one on.. It was too much money, I'd just buy a full on Tuna at that point but it is a neat watch.


This one went for $325, if I had just bid $5 more. I've seen it in person at my local watch dealer who also gets JDM stuff; he's Japanese. I haven't actually bought from him because I have a knack for wanting Swiss/German/Microbrands that are only sold in one place online in the states or very hard to find, but that SRP653 has really grown on me. Seiko and Citizen stuff is just not up yet on my list, still have to get other stuff before I move toward those pieces. I really don't like 4 o'clock crowns, but I'm willing to overlook certain less-favorable features if I really like the rest of the watch. I don't like 4:30 date windows but own and love two watches that have a date window in that position, just because I love the rest of the watch (PRC 200 quartz and Strela).

I hope you get good news on Thursday. For what it's worth, your wife seems to have beat it. This past weekend a really good friend of mine and the rest of my crew got together and got really drunk while having a really good time and eating some Korean BBQ. That friend was diagnosed with leukemia a couple years ago, he went through chemo and we celebrated him being in full remission two years later. So, good vibes out there on beating this thing and good vibes on you not even having to deal with it.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

atarione said:


> I want to punch Archie Luxury right in the face... I can't stand the sound of his voice or the sight of his face.
> 
> also possibly related?... I am in a TERRIBLE MOOD ATM... and no amount of Seiko Dive watches can sort it out apparently.. Maybe related to the news from my dr. that they need to do tests to see if blah blah blah... C****R.. which would have been bad enough but it is the one time in my life I answer a Dr. office call in the car w/ my wife, so on the Bluetooth speaker phone deal.... so now my wife is all worked up about it... need to find out what the deal is to get my wife off my a** about it.
> 
> but... you know actually this Seiko SRP777 is actually helping my mood slightly now that I think about it... well that and Fitz decided it was a good time to headbutt the heck out of me..so that is nice as well.


Much luck to you on Thursday, man. It is good you have your wife and Fitz and your SRP777 around. I had some grim health news about a year ago and had to make a lot of lifestyle changes, the result of which freed up funds to buy more watches both as a hobby and for material comfort. Through it all, helping my dad go through his own health problems at the same time helped me the most. Life is blah blah blah... it just is. Roll with the punches. Do what you have to do for your family. Handle your ****. Oh and hug your wife and cat while wearing a really cool watch.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Fitz... thinks I'll be fine.. cause he aint got time for me or my SRP777 right now... he has been holding down his patio chair in the mid 70s weather since about noon now.. ain't been paying me much mind since I got home a bit ago, well for a couple minutes he did actually...


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

I just walked passed the Invicta boutique in Times Square New York on my trip and just kept walking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

jlow28 said:


> I just walked passed the Invicta boutique in Times Square New York on my trip and just kept walking


HAHAHA! Were all the watches in the window at MSRP or were there deep discount signs in the window like the dollar burgers at McDonald's?

Actually, there are a few understated Invicta divers (not many) that I would wear or use as mod fodder but for the price, I can get an affordable Seiko automatic or mid-range Casio (mid-range for Casio, that is.)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I stood on the balcony of the mezzanine and pointed to my watch - tapping it - while I looked at a junior co-worker.

He yelled the time to me, thinking that was what I was asking.
I kept doing the same gesture, while continuing to stare at him.

Him: "What?"

Me: Tap tap tap.

Him: "Are we late for something"?

Me: Tap tap tap.... with a slight look of exasperation.

He finally came up, and asked again: "What is it?"

Me: "Now, THIS, my miserable boy.... is a real man's watch... unlike your Smartwatch. Knowaddamsayin?"

He was flummoxed. 
I nailed him good. :-!:-!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Instead of being flummoxed, I would have flipped you the bird and signed you up for telemarketing scam calls.


Chronopolis said:


> I stood on the balcony of the mezzanine and pointed to my watch - tapping it - while I looked at a junior co-worker.
> 
> He yelled the time to me, thinking that was what I was asking.
> I kept doing the same gesture, while continuing to stare at him.
> ...


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Me: "Now, THIS, my miserable boy.... is a real man's watch... unlike your Smartwatch. Knowaddamsayin?"
> 
> He was flummoxed.
> I nailed him good. :-!:-!


I thought talking religion was against forum rules. 

Stop trying to convert people -- it never ends well.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Very, very few people look, or even care to look (if they had the time), at what watch I'm wearing. I don't mind, because on the rare occasion someone does, it's usually done in a very nice, matter of fact way. I got the watch because for various reasons, I appreciate it and not in an attempt to try and impress anyone. When it does evolve into a conversation, inevitably it's a pleasant one as while they may be few, watch enthusiasts tend to be nice people who listen and speak in equal measure.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I accidentally discovered NEPHEW TOMMY PRANK CALLS the other day.
I listened to a few while working on a watch.
Then, after I was done with the watch, I listened to 2 more hours worth.

Now I'm addicted to this sheeat. :-d


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> .
> 
> He finally came up, and asked again: "What is it?"
> 
> ...


Pure evil, but ... my kind of evil.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

ok.. dr's offices are pissing me off... been trying to make follow up appointments and nobody seems to know nothing about what going on.. whatever.. I may change dr's I think.

blah blah blah..... in my view this watch that I own is somewhat under appreciated before xmas this watch was selling for $220~ish and now ~$300 (last time I looked).. anyways for the money you get in-house movement solid bracelet that is excellent and just super tool watch looks... it is of course the SRP637... it looks the business and is very comfortable... I love this watch.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I've purchased two more dive watches in the last 48 hours. Ecozilla and Helson Shark Diver brass with date. 

I blame all of you...


Sent from my iPhone using a series of pulleys


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

I've been circling a particular watch on the internet for a few months, just trying to save money and keep the dream alive.
Today I couldn't believe I saw it in a bricks & mortar AD shop. Wearing it answered all the questions that the internet couldn't.
The price is about 30% higher than the web. Now I'm torn. The staff were really nice but paying that much extra will hurt. I might have to betray the shop. (And they'll never employ me in the future).


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> I accidentally discovered NEPHEW TOMMY PRANK CALLS the other day.
> I listened to a few while working on a watch.
> Then, after I was done with the watch, I listened to 2 more hours worth.
> 
> Now I'm addicted to this sheeat. :-d


oh my heavens- the best prank call ever is Rickey Smiley, about_ the Peanut Butter from da Walmart_. It is 
guaranteed to make me laugh til I lose it.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

makitmama said:


> Chronopolis said:
> 
> 
> > I accidentally discovered NEPHEW TOMMY PRANK CALLS the other day.
> ...


I'm more a Jerky Boys man, myself. Probably more than 15 years since I heard any, but I still remember. That's staying power.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Okay, here goes.

- I've been ignoring this thread for weeks, because self reflection sucks.

- I see a lot of non-WUS approved watches that I really like and would like to own, but I don't, because I fear the loss if I flip it, or, gasp, have to auction it to get interest.

- If I post a WRUW photo and it doesn't get many likes, I sour on a watch and won't wear it for a while, and I might even flip it.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Time On My Hands said:


> I'm more a Jerky Boys man, myself. Probably more than 15 years since I heard any, but I still remember. That's staying power.


I pulled a few masterpieces myself - who hasn't? - when I was (even) younger. |>
I think more prank calls by everyone to everybody would make this world more peaceful through mirth.

*Ownage Pranks *- Oh man,...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I usually start at the bottom when I open a page, and scroll up.
Earlier, while scrolling up, my computer froze up right when I was passing a pic... and this was all I saw for a whole minute.
And I said: What the...? :-x:-x


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

JakeJD said:


> Okay, here goes.
> 
> - I've been ignoring this thread for weeks, because self reflection sucks.
> 
> ...


I think that is natural, to be expected and we all feel this way to some degree. I like to think some of my more popular WRUW shots are of watches no one else would bother posting photos of and it is garnering Llkes because I am so happy with it. Sure I will trot out a forum darling to pander and troll for Likes but it is all in good fun and I want to share those as much as the oddball pieces.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

When I was in 8th grade I prank called a guy and set up a handy man job for Saturday at 0900 at my "character's" house. I've always wondered how that one turned out, lol...


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Not sure if this counts but I just edited one of my posts 6 times because I didn't like the grammar, I was having a tough time making it sound "right" in my head. This happens quite a bit I find.


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

GuessWho said:


> Not sure if this counts but I just edited one of my posts 6 times because I didn't like the grammar, I was having a tough time making it sound "right" in my head. This happens quite a bit I find.


I do the same all the time for the same reasons. Or because I think of another statement which I want to add after I hit the 'post' button...

I promise not to edit this post.
I promise not to edit this post.
I promise not to edit this post.
.
.
.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I have a love/hate relationship with bracelets. I love the look and feel of them. But I can never find the proper fit, at least not all day.
My wrist swells somewhat throughout the day. So a perfectly fitting bracelet in the morning is uncomfortable by mid afternoon. Or it is too loose for comfort early then perfect later.


----------



## Damascus8 (Aug 14, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> I usually start at the bottom when I open a page, and scroll up.
> Earlier, while scrolling up, my computer froze up right when I was passing a pic... and this was all I saw for a whole minute.
> And I said: What the...? :-x:-x
> 
> View attachment 8384250


Yeeew... It's even grosser as the feature image on the Tapatalk thread.

Tap tap, ipad, tap...


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with bracelets. I love the look and feel of them. But I can never find the proper fit, at least not all day.
> My wrist swells somewhat throughout the day. So a perfectly fitting bracelet in the morning is uncomfortable by mid afternoon. Or it is too loose for comfort early then perfect later.


This x100. I'm contemplating getting a ratchet clasp to see if that helps.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with bracelets. I love the look and feel of them. But I can never find the proper fit, at least not all day.
> My wrist swells somewhat throughout the day. So a perfectly fitting bracelet in the morning is uncomfortable by mid afternoon. Or it is too loose for comfort early then perfect later.


Find one with fast micro adjustments...










Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Davidka said:


> Find one with fast micro adjustments...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## s_buba (Apr 28, 2016)

Davidka said:


> Find one with fast micro adjustments...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


This place just comes up with things I didn't know about but I now have to get. sheeeesh


----------



## buster71 (Jun 17, 2014)

While I like automatics, I find them to be too much of a PITA, so I prefer Quartz. Further, I prefer them to be solar powered and Atomic. Yes, I prefer as little interaction with my watches as possible. I am without soul...

Oh, and I can't figure out why sweep second hands is a big deal. I couldn't care less.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess to having a mild, irrational mistrust of radio and GPS synchronization in watches not only due to concerns about my personal privacy but also of their reliability in the event those technologies or the standards by which they operate change or become obsolete. I have a similar concern about solar-powered watches because I do not believe Hal Jordan can sacrifice himself a second time to reignite the sun only to have the weight of that sacrifice diminished by some hokey retcon about being controlled by alien parasite...but I digress. Get off my lawn.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

This is may land me in hot water with some, and I may have said it before. But for the life of me, I cannot stand Mercedes hands. I've tried to warm up, but it ain't happenin'.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess to having a mild, irrational mistrust of radio and GPS synchronization in watches not only due to concerns about my personal privacy but also of their reliability in the event those technologies or the standards by which they operate change or become obsolete. I have a similar concern about solar-powered watches because I do not believe Hal Jordan can sacrifice himself a second time to reignite the sun only to have the weight of that sacrifice diminished by some hokey retcon about being controlled by alien parasite...but I digress. Get off my lawn.


Another comic book afficianado? Awesome!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sometimes (ok most times) when I'm driving and the sun is shining, I contort my left arm, all akimbo, until the sunlight hits my watch face.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

I drive with my left arm out the window for the sole purpose of charging the lume.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> ... Get off my lawn.


Michael Redmond / Stewart Lee reference?


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Prdrers said:


> This is may land me in hot water with some, and I may have said it before. But for the life of me, I cannot stand Mercedes hands. I've tried to warm up, but it ain't happenin'.


100% in agreement with you.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

my wife is constantly stealing my button down shirts and t-shirts from me ...so I am not so secretly really happy my seiko dive watches are all too big for her... I kinda don't want her wearing my watches cause she is kinda hard on stuff sometimes.. maybe that makes me a bad person??? but whatever..

here you see her trying on my SRP777


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

^^^ Looks great, you should totally let her rock it.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Time On My Hands said:


> Michael Redmond / Stewart Lee reference?


Ha no, not a reference. I was just saying I am an old school comic book nerd who cannot accept what the new crop of writers have done to once-beloved characters.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess to having a mild, irrational mistrust of radio and GPS synchronization in watches not only due to concerns about my personal privacy but also of their reliability in the event those technologies or the standards by which they operate change or become obsolete. I have a similar concern about solar-powered watches because I do not believe Hal Jordan can sacrifice himself a second time to reignite the sun only to have the weight of that sacrifice diminished by some hokey retcon about being controlled by alien parasite...but I digress. Get off my lawn.


Watches are not transmitters, they only receive radio signals, so, in this case, there is absolutely no personal privacy risk with an atomic wrist watch.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Watches are not transmitters, they only receive radio signals, so, in this case, there is absolutely no personal privacy risk with an atomic wrist watch.


He can always wrap it in tin foil 😆

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

WrnrG said:


> He can always wrap it in tin foil


Psssh, that's just silly. Have you ever tried to polish a crumpled up piece of tin foil with Cape Cod polish? It's impossible. And what will I wear as a hat?


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

atarione said:


> I kinda don't want her wearing my watches cause she is kinda hard on stuff sometimes.. maybe that makes me a bad person??? but whatever..


Ya know, that could be the pathway to more watches since you're now 'sharing' them. b-)


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Ha no, not a reference. I was just saying I am an old school comic book nerd who cannot accept what the new crop of writers have done to once-beloved characters.


I couldn't agree with you more. After a lifetime of loving and reading comics, I got out when Marvel did Civil War a few years ago.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Just offering this as a theme song for the thread, by Irish guitar-pop legends the Undertones.






No, there's no mention of watches. It just shares the name of this thread, and someone might like it.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Prdrers said:


> This is may land me in hot water with some, and I may have said it before. But for the life of me, I cannot stand Mercedes hands. I've tried to warm up, but it ain't happenin'.


I was that way until i saw DocVails NTH Oberon with the waffle dial. Now I'm a believer.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

i actually also think Mercedes hands are pretty much not my thing..

it is great there are so many choices for everyone to find something they like and all of course.


----------



## CBard (Feb 2, 2014)

I can't stand Mercedes hands but for some reason love the "lollipop" version featured on the Glycine Combat Sub.

I really really want to own a bronze watch but for some reason they all start at 43mm and my puny wrists can't pull it off...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cairoanan said:


> Sometimes (ok most times) when I'm driving and the sun is shining, I contort my left arm, all akimbo, until the sunlight hits my watch face.


I totally get this.
I have to go through a long-ish tunnel to get to and from my office.
So, I too, make a point of getting maximum exposure just before I enter said tunnel.

And it's a total "WOOHOO!!" for about 2 minutes in the dark.

The inner child within me would not let me do otherwise.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

CBard said:


> I really really want to own a bronze watch but for some reason they all start at 43mm and my puny wrists can't pull it off...


There's the Helson Shark Diver 40












> Case: Brushed CuSn8 bronze - Ø 40 mm - height 12 mm - lug distance 20 mm- weight incl. rubber 126g.
> Screwed crown with side protection
> length, lug to lug 49 mm


Helson Watch


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

artblakey said:


> There's the Helson Shark Diver 40
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've also thought about the massiveness of bronze watches, this piques my interest also... Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## CBard (Feb 2, 2014)

artblakey said:


> There's the Helson Shark Diver 40


Never knew the 40mm version existed! I always see the bigger ones on the used market, but this bears some thinking, thanks


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Watches are not transmitters, they only receive radio signals, so, in this case, there is absolutely no personal privacy risk with an atomic wrist watch.


That's what they want you to think!


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Barry S said:


> That's what they want you to think!


nah.. the power requirements for the watches to transmit would be way too high... even if they wanted to, i won't work

besides if they want to track you they'll just track your smrt phone or lic plates with the scanners that are set up all over the place now.. (some places at least) ..

certainly there is stuff to be worried about when it comes to surveillance culture but this isn't one of them IMHO.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

CBard said:


> Never knew the 40mm version existed! I always see the bigger ones on the used market, but this bears some thinking, thanks


I think there's a reason the used market is flush with >40mms. It's because they look great in off wrist picks but most folks can't handle the size or weight of 9pounds of bronze!!

Also, I like Mercedes hands.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Well, it's Sunday. Time to go to church. I confess...

More often than not, ultra-affordables I buy for mod fodder remain intact because I realize I like them enough to put into rotation as-is. The rationale is that I can always cannibalize them for parts later.

I am willing to pay a the higher premium for Japanese Domestic Market (JDM) watches. The of perceived rarity of JDM watches appeals to the collector in me while the "Made in Japan" on the dial and/or case back appeals to the label whore in me.

If and/or when I win the lottery, I will make several watch purchases before ever telling anyone I had won.

I only smell my leather watch band after wearing it on a warm day to check for cleanliness and definitely not for any kind of sick sexual pleasure from the scent of myself absorbed into the hide of a dead animal that has given its life and a piece of itself to become part of me. (Cue the song "Goodbye Horses" by Q Lazzarus.)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I only smell my leather watch band after wearing it on a warm day to check for cleanliness and definitely not for any kind of sick sexual pleasure ...


I, on the other hand, make a point to sweat HARD into my leather straps solely for the purpose of smelling them later... with the lights out... with soft music in the background...

Hey, don't judge me.

Also, I sometimes - not often - think about some of the really dull dull dull people on WUS who answer the most asinine questions with the utmost sincerity... and I wonder how long it would take for me to poo my pants with hair-ripping boredom if I were actually face to face with them on a train.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I am considering.........:shivers:.......consolidating


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

I've been spending a good chunk of free time on here and other watch sites as of late but it was pretty bad a while ago when I saw I had a PM and my first thought was my wife had sent it to tell me something. She doesn't even know what site this is let alone have an account but that's what I thought.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Mediocre said:


> I am considering.........:shivers:.......consolidating


Me too. My watch box is filling up and I have settled on a shorter rotation lately. I will need to catalog and photograph any watch I'm even thinking of selling along with any unused parts. Chances are, I will sell two or three and the rest will be part of my 1000th post giveaway.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm fast losing whatever creativity I have had in telling stories to my wife on how my watch collection has dramatically expanded in the last year. There is a big difference between a Nacken Modern and a Stowa Blue Flieger LE, or a Tudor Submariner Blue and a Tudor Black Bay. 

"Look, honey, it fell out from the sky!" is not going to fly, I think. Or "FedEx delivered it to me by mistake. What a happy accident!"

Even the sangfroid look, and the statement, "Honey, I've had this watch for a long time now and you're only just now noticing?" is wearing thin.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Me too. My watch box is filling up and I have settled on a shorter rotation lately. I will need to catalog and photograph any watch I'm even thinking of selling along with any unused parts. Chances are, I will sell two or three and the rest will be part of my 1000th post giveaway.


I completely understand. It really hit me when I recently posted a picture of my collection, and there were multiple watches that did not fit in the 20 watch case....and I found some later that I forgot to include.....and I realized I had more out on loan than originally thought.

I will probably sell/trade the ones worth enough to matter. The rest will be milestone giveaways, or just simply giveaways for something even less significant lol


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Mediocre said:


> I completely understand. It really hit me when I recently posted a picture of my collection, and there were multiple watches that did not fit in the 20 watch case....and I found some later that I forgot to include.....and I realized I had more out on loan than originally thought.
> 
> I will probably sell/trade the ones worth enough to matter. The rest will be milestone giveaways, or just simply giveaways for something even less significant lol


That traveling Bulova Precisionist thread made me want to try something like that with one or more of my neglected affordables. That could be fun and good for the community and in turn, good for the industry.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> That traveling Bulova Precisionist thread made me want to try something like that with one or more of my neglected affordables. That could be fun and good for the community and in turn, good for the industry.


That sounds fun!


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

At least 75% of my WUS time occurs on the toilet.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

filthyj24 said:


> At least 75% of my WUS time occurs on the toilet.


Talk about keeping crappy time...


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Capt Obvious said:


> Talk about keeping crappy time...


This reply falls in the 75% category.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

If we see filthyj posting more often, we know someone has food poisoning


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Mediocre said:


> If we see filthyj posting more often, we know someone has food poisoning


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> ... I wonder how long it would take for me to poo my pants with hair-ripping boredom.


I hear that when one poos with hair-ripping boredom the calibre of ones flatulence changes;
but really, where you have crossed the ligne with this post is with horological "wondering" -
- you call yourself Chronopolis, we expect exactitude from first flatch to last follicle.


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Capt Obvious said:


>


Better than what's going on over here.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess this tangent is making me uncomfortable. I need more fiber.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> If and/or when I win the lottery, I will make several watch purchases before ever telling anyone I had won.


I loved those pics of your brand new Rolex and Panerai I saw in another thread.

Waittaminute... you bastard!



P.S. Lies, all lies...


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Mediocre said:


> I am considering.........:shivers:.......consolidating


Mee too. The watch box is almost full.

But it's easier to buy a second or larger watch box


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

filthyj24 said:


> At least 75% of my WUS time occurs on the toilet.


Can I get a second on granting filthyj24 the Chronopolis achievement badge?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

jisham said:


> Can I get a second on granting filthyj24 the Chronopolis achievement badge?


How dare you.

The Chronopolis Filth Badge is harder to win than a Nobel.

You cannot just waltz in, and get one just because you have a name like "fithyj24".
You gotta be FIL-THEH! Inside and out; 24-8. Daz right, 8.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> How dare you.
> 
> The Chronopolis Filth Badge is harder to win than a Nobel.
> 
> ...


I am not worthy. I will go charge the lume on my watch, then find a dark closet to fondle it in....


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

jisham said:


> I am not worthy. I will go charge the lume on my watch, then find a dark closet to fondle it in....


Be sure to find a small closet, so you can enjoy giving yourself a Dutch oven treat while fondling. ;-)


----------



## kyliebert (Feb 4, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Be sure to find a small closet, so you can enjoy giving yourself a Dutch oven treat while fondling. ;-)


What man doesn't enjoy simmering in the aroma of his own brand?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Be sure to find a small closet, so you can enjoy giving yourself a Dutch oven treat while fondling. ;-)


Uh oh, I sense another NSFW google search coming on. You'd think I'd know better after that whole blue waffle fiasco.

Quick, someone get me back on topic...

My most expensive watch is a quartz. It's a LE Christopher Ward thermo-compensated Swiss certified chronometer with papers, but it's quartz on the inside.

There, back on topic! phew... that felt better.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

kyliebert said:


> What *man* doesn't enjoy simmering in the aroma of his own brand?


Or woman... or child?

The finest, most comforting thing, after breakfast on a cold morning.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

In the vein of this thread's original, "your opinions are supposed to be controversial and gasp-inducing" roots ...

My SARB033 feels too small to me, every time I wear it. And it bugs me. I will give it another try or two, but if that feeling doesn't abate, it's getting flipped.

And yet ... I have a 36mm Bagelsport Explorer homage that doesn't give me that feeling.

I didn't say it was logical. It's just how I feel.


----------



## artaxerxes (Oct 19, 2011)

My (new) confession : today is the first day wearing a watch after 1.5 weeks of pause (same for visiting the forum). Why this "sacrilege" ? I slipped on the 2nd of June and broke a ligament on my right knee (still not healed). Therefore I stood mostly indoors, in bed, no need for a watch. I could've visited the forum but without wearing a timepiece it felt somewhat pointless. Instead, I watched all sorts of videos on youtube from my tablet.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Glad you're doing better!



artaxerxes said:


> My (new) confession : today is the first day wearing a watch after 1.5 weeks of pause (same for visiting the forum). Why this "sacrilege" ? I slipped on the 2nd of June and broke a ligament on my right knee (still not healed). Therefore I stood mostly indoors, in bed, no need for a watch. I could've visited the forum but without wearing a timepiece it felt somewhat pointless. Instead, I watched all sorts of videos on youtube from my tablet.


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

When I was in the hospital overnight last year, I asked my girlfriend to bring me a different watch to wear when she visited me on the second day. Can't wear the same watch two days in a row. Blasphemy!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My SARB033 feels too small to me, every time I wear it. And it bugs me. I will give it another try or two, but if that feeling doesn't abate, it's getting flipped.


I feel the same about the SARB033 and I confess that I joined the last drop on Massdrop with the intention to gift it to my father _only_ if I still felt the same about it when it arrived.


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't care how comfortable nato straps are, I will never wear one. Just because your pajamas are comfortable doesn't mean you should wear them in public.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I have worn the same watch three days in a row


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

Mediocre said:


> I have worn the same watch three days in a row


Is that like wearing the same underwear three days in a row?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## artaxerxes (Oct 19, 2011)

WrnrG said:


> Is that like wearing the same underwear three days in a row?


Only if you wear a watch in the vicinity of certain body parts perhaps, hehe...


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

WrnrG said:


> Is that like wearing the same underwear three days in a row?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


No.....I do not have to worry with setting the date on my underwear


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

Mediocre said:


> No.....I do not have to worry with setting the date on my underwear


Wearing the same underwear for multiple days in a row is much the same as not setting the date on your watch... It doesn't matter if it doesn't bother you, and as long as no-one else gets close enough to notice.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I have lost the taste for modding ever since I bucked up and bought two watches that I have wanted for a while but where out of my self imposed price range.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

They have laws against texting while driving. If they knew me, they'd probably pass a law against admiring a wristwatch while driving.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

My brass Helson arrived 10 minutes ago, is it wrong that I am on Armida's site ogling the A1 brass? 


Sent from my iPhone accidentally, due to the gate being left ajar


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I have four watches coming. One this weekend, one next month, and two in October. How am I going to explain all this to my wife?


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Mediocre said:


> I have worn the same watch three days in a row


I have worn mine 170 days in a row. That's 24/7, only went down once for my brother in law's wedding and the occasional photos and changing straps. I hope to keep it on for years to come....


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

I have too many watches. I sometimes go through old drawers and find old watches I forgot I even had. Some are even Invictas. I've expanded my taste and budget over the years, but still try to tell myself: "When I get that grail of a watch---that certain Omega, I'm DONE." But the joke's on me----getting that 'holy grail' watch for me would be like a cocaine user getting a whole kilo. It'd keep him happy a good while maybe, but it'd just be another memorable step along a lengthy trail. 

And the road goes on forever....


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

^^^ That's one reason I'm not sure I ever want to drop thousands on a watch. I'm too afraid I wouldn't stay satisfied, suffering greatly from buyer's remorse.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Davidka said:


> I have worn mine 170 days in a row. That's 24/7, only went down once for my brother in law's wedding and the occasional photos and changing straps. I hope to keep it on for years to come....


I confess....

I cannot even imagine this!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> I have four watches coming. One this weekend, one next month, and two in October. How am I going to explain all this to my wife?


Just think of it as two watches cause the other two she'll get in the divorce!


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I feel i have reached watch equilibrium... there is no watches I'm really dying to get (that I can afford that is) ... I like dive watches but i have 5 freaking seiko divers so I'm kinda done for now... I am wanting to get a Tuna..but I'm not going to spend the money right now.. and I don't feel like flipping the 5x divers I have to pay for a tuna either...

right now my watch paying is going to be restricted to finding something tempting / cheap at GW or something like that..


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Confession:

I love eBay! I know, I know.....a lot of folks hate eBay! Fleabay is a term that gets thrown around a lot. I think a little homework is needed most of the time but I am truly addicted. Buying and selling!! Lots of vintage! I can't remember the last time I used the "Buy it now" button (when not a cheap something-er-nother from China or Russia)! Auctioning is where it's at for me! The adrenaline, the anxiety, the scheming and sniping!! Forgot those bid-bot apps! Freestyle it baby! 

Glad I got that off my chest!!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

justadad said:


> Confession:
> 
> I love eBay! I know, I know.....a lot of folks hate eBay! Fleabay is a term that gets thrown around a lot. I think a little homework is needed most of the time but I am truly addicted. Buying and selling!! Lots of vintage! I can't remember the last time I used the "Buy it now" button (when not a cheap something-er-nother from China or Russia)! Auctioning is where it's at for me! The adrenaline, the anxiety, the scheming and sniping!! Forgot those bid-bot apps! Freestyle it baby!
> 
> Glad I got that off my chest!!


Preach brother, preach!


----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)

I am a one watch man. Whenever I buy a new one, I'd flip the old one.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I have a number of expensive watches and affordables. I feel guilty if I don't wear the expensive ones after spending so much money on them. So I wear the expensive ones most of the time. Then I feel guilty for not wearing the affordables. Aarrgghh!

I have too many watches. 

(Someone please by my Aqua Terra and pepsi GMT II)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

atarione said:


> I feel i have reached watch equilibrium... there is no watches I'm really dying to get (that I can afford that is) ...
> 
> right now my watch paying is going to be restricted to finding something tempting / cheap at GW or something like that..


You should be banned from this forum.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Davidka said:


> I have worn mine 170 days in a row. That's 24/7..


Hey, I've done that too once. I was twelve.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

O


atarione said:


> I feel i have reached watch equilibrium... there is no watches I'm really dying to get (that I can afford that is) ... I like dive watches but i have 5 freaking seiko divers so I'm kinda done for now... I am wanting to get a Tuna..but I'm not going to spend the money right now.. and I don't feel like flipping the 5x divers I have to pay for a tuna either...
> 
> right now my watch paying is going to be restricted to finding something tempting / cheap at GW or something like that..


Maybe I need to take some of that librium equally to reduce my watch anxiety! My physician prescribed valium and I STILL dream of Vacheron Constantin...

Maybe If I disconnect my internet, I'll reduce temptation, save a lot of money, leaving more for watch purchases! I used to dig at GW too, (GoodWill, AKA 'GW Boutique') but for the most part, they got wise, looking for brand names and putting anything of value on 'the bay', also known as 'fleabay.'

Yet, I occasionally see stories where people find things like rare Patek Philippe watches at other GoodWill and Salivating Army stores, so the hope never goes away! I guess there's folks out there like me, still looking for Wonka's Golden Ticket.....


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I had to meet a person last night for a craiglist sale of my Bulova moon watch. I actually spent a minute (or 2?) deciding which watch to wear before going to meet. Told him I have too many watches and he said he was the same. I wanted to see what watch he was wearing however I did not want to ask. After the sale I sent him a text telling him that if he is a member on here I would appreciate positive feedback. Mostly said that because I assumed he was a WIS and I was curious to know if I met someone from on here. He replied that he has been meaning to join. I now think he is likely not as far as I am into this madness and his idea of too many watches is likely no where near my idea. I now fear that due to me he may join and I may be the cause of his further decent into this "hobby".


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> I had to meet a person last night for a craiglist sale of my Bulova moon watch. I actually spent a minute (or 2?) deciding which watch to wear before going to meet. Told him I have too many watches and he said he was the same. I wanted to see what watch he was wearing however I did not want to ask. After the sale I sent him a text telling him that if he is a member on here I would appreciate positive feedback. Mostly said that because I assumed he was a WIS and I was curious to know if I met someone from on here. He replied that he has been meaning to join. I now think he is likely not as far as I am into this madness and his idea of too many watches is likely no where near my idea. I now fear that due to me he may join and I may be the cause of his further decent into this "hobby".


I put a quartz up for sale a month ago for what I thought was a decent price, actually thought of taking the ad down and keeping the watch since it was only my half-baked attempt to consolidate. Didn't really need the cash, just wanted to feel better by fooling myself that I would thin the herd.

Before I could withdraw the ad some random guy asked about the watch so I'm like, "yeah its happening, go along with it."

He actually pleaded to lower the price 10$ cause he was hard up but HAD to have that watch, and "you know how that feels"

Wow I felt really bad selling this guy that watch. Hope he turns out well.

P.S : it wasn't here so don't start looking up my posts.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

^^^ Why feel bad? Oh, wait, it wasn't THAT quartz was it?


----------



## mugwump867 (Apr 8, 2013)

I first came to the F71 forum looking for info on the AVI-8 Hawker Hurricane watch. Over a dozen affordables later and I still have yet to buy the particular watch that started this whole mess.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> You should be banned from this forum.


nah... people would be hella bummed without pictures of Fitz


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

It's summer time here. The weather is warm and I have a few "summer" watches I like to wear because they're colorful. However, I'm not wearing them even though I really want to. I'm not wearing any watch in fact. Haven't worn a watch for almost a week. I've been trying to get rid of my watch tan but the white strip of skin doesn't want to go away. I can't stand to wear a watch in the right wrist. Not sure when I'll strap on a watch again.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

NightOwl said:


> It's summer time here. The weather is warm and I have a few "summer" watches I like to wear because they're colorful. However, I'm not wearing them even though I really want to. I'm not wearing any watch in fact. Haven't worn a watch for almost a week. I've been trying to get rid of my watch tan but the white strip of skin doesn't want to go away. I can't stand to wear a watch in the right wrist. Not sure when I'll strap on a watch again.


???

The obvious solution to a watch non-tan (I have a profuse one right now) is to wear a watch every waking moment!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Spray tan springs to mind.



WorthTheWrist said:


> ???
> 
> The obvious solution to a watch non-tan (I have a profuse one right now) is to wear a watch every waking moment!


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

I confess:

It gets on my nerves WAY more than it should when people seem to completely fail to understand the difference between MSRP on a new announcement and street price of a model that has been out for a while while whinging about how new announcements are overpriced.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

NightOwl said:


> It's summer time here. The weather is warm and I have a few "summer" watches I like to wear because they're colorful. However, I'm not wearing them even though I really want to. I'm not wearing any watch in fact. Haven't worn a watch for almost a week. I've been trying to get rid of my watch tan but the white strip of skin doesn't want to go away. I can't stand to wear a watch in the right wrist. Not sure when I'll strap on a watch again.


I have actually been wearing my watch in the other arm when at the pool with the kids to try and fix my watch tan. Feels odd but not as odd as no watch.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I have way too many watches now and in the pipeline. I'm starting to see that my valet is too small for the number of watches and now am lackadaisically looking for a reasonable watch box.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

In perusing the various WURW threads, I am rather surprised at how many people wear watches that, to me, appear way too big for their wrists. As in lugs longer than their wrist width. Maybe it's camera angles, but it appears to be an awful lot of people. Sure, wear what you want, but I can't imagine how it's comfortable or aesthetically pleasing to have an oversized watch on your wrist. 

Secondary and I guess related confession, I just don't get shrouded divers. Blech.


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

Robangel said:


> O
> 
> Yet, I occasionally see stories where people find things like rare Patek Philippe watches at other GoodWill and Salivating Army stores, so the hope never goes away! I guess there's folks out there like me, still looking for Wonka's Golden Ticket.....


A friend of a friend bought a Picasso at a thrift store for $14. Guy looks just like Elton John, too.

I hope I can find a $14 VC!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Rice and Gravy said:


> In perusing the various WURW threads, I am rather surprised at how many people wear watches that, to me, appear way too big for their wrists. As in lugs longer than their wrist width. Maybe it's camera angles, but it appears to be an awful lot of people. Sure, wear what you want, but I can't imagine how it's comfortable or aesthetically pleasing to have an oversized watch on your wrist.
> 
> Secondary and I guess related confession, I just don't get shrouded divers. Blech.


Actually, it is mostly camera angle. As the camera gets closer, the watch appears bigger.

Here's a thread about it.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/wrist-shots-can-misleading-1039113.html


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Ok, here's a serious confession. A few months back I was talking watches with my uncle and telling him how I'm getting into nicer, mechanical watches. My uncle is a pretty damn successful person and I really look up to him. He's not even 50 and is the regional manager for the Canada division of Medtronics.

Anyway, he brought out his watch box and showed me his collection and started telling me each watches story. When he got to the Oris Prodive he said it was an impulse buy and he never wears it and just like that he said I want you to have it.

I told him I couldn't take it from him but my uncle isn't someone who takes no for an answer. Initially I was super stoked about it, but after I got home and wore it for about 5 minutes I quickly learned that it wasn't the watch for me. It is massive, heavy and honestly just looks ridiculous on me in my opinion.

I packaged it back up and it's been in the closet since. Last week I made the mistake of looking them up on eBay...this watch is worth more than what I make in a month! With a baby on the way and moving into a new house the logical side of me is screaming sell it and save the money, but the emotional side says you can't sell a gift you idiot.

What would you do in my position?

Ps: I made a thread about it that night before I got home, here's the link. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3117466


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

NightOwl said:


> It's summer time here. The weather is warm and I have a few "summer" watches I like to wear because they're colorful. However, I'm not wearing them even though I really want to. I'm not wearing any watch in fact. Haven't worn a watch for almost a week. I've been trying to get rid of my watch tan but the white strip of skin doesn't want to go away. I can't stand to wear a watch in the right wrist. Not sure when I'll strap on a watch again.





idvsego said:


> I have actually been wearing my watch in the other arm when at the pool with the kids to try and fix my watch tan. Feels odd but not as odd as no watch.


I'll assume you both did the obvious and put sunscreen everywhere but on the pale spot.

But, for the life of me, I can't understand why!! It seems to me that the watch "non-tan" is the mark of the WIS. (Still don't like that name, "WIS," but I'm not out to change the world.)

I've been wearing watches since I was a child. I don't tan much beyond the traditional "driver's tan" but that pale strip is visible even in the dead of winter -- that area has pretty much never seen the sun in almost 50 years.



WorthTheWrist said:


> ???
> 
> The obvious solution to a watch non-tan (I have a profuse one right now) is to wear a watch every waking moment!


^^^^^^^^^^^^
+++++++++


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Barry S said:


> I'll assume you both did the obvious and put sunscreen everywhere but on the pale spot.
> 
> But, for the life of me, I can't understand why!! It seems to me that the watch "non-tan" is the mark of the WIS. (Still don't like that name, "WIS," but I'm not out to change the world.)
> 
> ...


I don't want it to completely go away... Just not be as obvious.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

filthyj24 said:


> I packaged it back up and it's been in the closet since. Last week I made the mistake of looking them up on eBay...this watch is worth more than what I make in a month! With a baby on the way and moving into a new house the logical side of me is screaming sell it and save the money, but the emotional side says you can't sell a gift you idiot.
> 
> What would you do in my position?


Does he have any children, direct heirs or did he mentor anyone? It would make a great gift for graduation, first job, wedding, etc. for someone had a lot of admiration for your uncle. And, does this person happy to have an unusually large wrist?


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

filthyj24 said:


> What would you do in my position?


Sounds like you're on pretty good terms with your uncle. Why don't you tell him exactly what you wrote in your post?

I edited your post a fair bit below, but those were the parts that really spoke to me. Personally-speaking, I know that I would have a lot of respect for son, my nieces and my nephews if they ever had the forthrightness to come to me directly with anything like this.

Specifically, tell him this (after all, you've already told us!)...



filthyj24 said:


> My uncle is a pretty damn successful person and I really look up to him.
> 
> Initially I was super stoked about it, but after I got home and wore it for about 5 minutes I quickly learned that it wasn't the watch for me. It is massive, heavy and honestly just looks ridiculous on me in my opinion.
> 
> ...


On second thoughts, maybe don't tell him that bit about where you were thinking of selling it. ;-)


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Does he have any children, direct heirs or did he mentor anyone? It would make a great gift for graduation, first job, wedding, etc. for someone had a lot of admiration for your uncle. And, does this person happy to have an unusually large wrist?


He doesn't have any children. He's 6' 2" 220, and has the build to pull off such a large watch. I'm 5' 9" 180. I think I am going to tell him. I just don't want his feelings to be hurt, he was really excited to give it to me.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Barry S said:


> Actually, it is mostly camera angle. As the camera gets closer, the watch appears bigger.
> 
> Here's a thread about it.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/wrist-shots-can-misleading-1039113.html


Oh wow, very interesting. Thanks!


----------



## Operabuff (Jan 9, 2016)

I just can't wind a watch or set the time or date without making sure the signed crown is "at the correct angle" when I'm done.

Unsigned crowns are less stressful... :-d


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

filthyj24 said:


> He doesn't have any children. He's 6' 2" 220, and has the build to pull off such a large watch. I'm 5' 9" 180. I think I am going to tell him. I just don't want his feelings to be hurt, he was really excited to give it to me.


Just be honest with him. Tell him that you are honored that he thought well enough of you to give you that watch. But it is too large and heavy for you to comfortably wear.

I must learn to spell one day.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> Just be honest with him. Tell him that you are honored that he thought well enough of you to give you that watch. But it is too large and heacy for you to comfortably wear.


Then he may say, "Yeah, tell me about it. That's why I gave it to you!"


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

OT: I absolutely hate (with a passion) when guys wear Affliction t shirts and embroidered jeans, then walk around like they just dominated Chuck Liddell. I'm sorry, but that outfit doesn't make you an MMA fighter. You're still the out of shape, spray tanned, guy you were when you were rocking your Dockers. Rant off.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I have secretly longed for the death of some of my watches (beaters).

Even a violent (but noble) death, for some... like, having a monkey wrench fall on it, while I am working on something.

...

Now THAT was a confession.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Killing time


Sent from my iPhone accidentally, due to the gate being left ajar


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

You are ..... Brutal.


Chronopolis said:


> I have secretly longed for the death of some of my watches (beaters).
> 
> Even a violent (but noble) death, for some... like, having a monkey wrench fall on it, while I am working on something.
> 
> ...


----------



## kyliebert (Feb 4, 2015)

Do you think the guys that live in the "High End Watches" Forum have the same issues we "F71ers" have? "I'm just not bonding with the Patek, but I've got a Audemars incoming. Perhaps that will scratch my itch for a $30K watch. I'll be flipping the IWC, just not getting enough wrist time..."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Seceral weeks ago I sold my new Orient Blue Mako II to fund my NTH Scorpene. I miss my Mako like hell, but won't be able to buy one for a few months.


----------



## lawnarjax (Jul 29, 2015)

I travel 5 days a week for work, I have a huge ogio mx gear bag for my suitcase, one third of which is taken up by my watch case...they go with me everywhere.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I have no idea why any SKX dive watches are not on NATO or ZULU straps... or maybe sharkmesh ... I don't like any of the super oyster , engineer or whatever bracelets on these watches..

if you own more than just ur SKX put that S*** on a NATO and be done with it... the SKX is almost made for a NATO strap..

also Seiko's rubber straps can go **** themselves .. I don't like them.


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I have secretly longed for the death of some of my watches (beaters).


I hear my watches whispering at night.

All night I can hear the faint sound of the mechanical escapements and ticking quartzes.

I hear them plotting to kill me in a misguided attempt to escape from the confines of their horological servitude. Little do they realise that upon my death they will simply be passed on to a new owner who may choose instead to separate them; boxing them individually in a safe rather than their currently significantly more comfortable (if I do say so myself) silk-lined, walnut-veneered watchbox.

They do not yet realise that I have become aware of their petty insurrection. And that I have developed a plan of my own.

Thusly, I will let them run down, and upon their unwilling descent into timekeeping stasis I will place them all into a hessian sack and drown them in the nearby river like a litter of unwanted kittens. This is their payment for their petty insurrection.

But, the quartzes... But for the quartzes I would have carried out my midnight massacre many moonless nights ago.

The quartzes, they never sleep.

Never.


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

Just for the record... No, I don't own a silk-lined, walnut-veneered watchbox. Or any watchbox at all, for that matter.

My watches have no choice but to lay flat on the cold, hard plastic veneer interior of my underwear drawer.


----------



## s_buba (Apr 28, 2016)

Woke up 4am to watch NBA finals so i also used as opportunity to play with my watchbox and wind watches as i watch game. After setting all watches i realised I dont know the time game was being played in cleveland. Now i think i need a watch with GMT complication. But in my defence it wil also help me keep time for English premier league and champions league. So its sorting two hobbies.


----------



## somery (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm waiting for the skyrocketing price of Bitcoin to reach a certain level so I can blow all of mine on a watch I've had my eye on.


----------



## mechanic1908 (Feb 5, 2013)

I love automatic's but they don't love me.
I've had a few autos that I like but they always seem to fail on me.
The 1st (gasp, horror) quartz watch I ever had still works fine but I've had a Invicta auto and a fairly high end Seiko automatic ( my fathers 30 year retirement watch from work) that both quit on me.
The Invicta stopping I understand as I never had it serviced but the Seiko was religiously.
Guess I'm stuck with quartz.
The other oddball thing is that unlike previous posters any watch without good lume is a turn off for me. I fish after dark quite a bit and if I can't read my watch it drives me nuts, maybe that's why my favorite watch is a ani_digi Casio?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Geez, fella, take it easy. I was merely sayin'.

But yours ? That was (Edgar Allen) Poe-thetic.



piningforthefjords said:


> I hear my watches whispering at night.
> 
> All night I can hear the faint sound of the mechanical escapements and ticking quartzes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Three types of people on WUS (and in life):

1. Asking if the $5,000 watch they just bought is a fake. Yes, AFTER having already bought it. :roll:

2. Posting on WRUW 2-3 days after that day. Their own watches, not comments / questions about someone else's - which they could do by PM as well, but Noooooo. o|

3. Recommending whatever watch they like - Omega, Panerai, Breitling, etc - to someone who asks for suggestions for under $200 entry level automatic.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I put a new Nato on my watch today.....and I have yet to decide if I like it.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Three types of people on WUS (and in life):
> 
> 1. Asking if the $5,000 watch they just bought is a fake. Yes, AFTER having already bought it. :roll:
> 
> ...


I also enjoy the "My watch is losing 2 seconds in 24 hours, should I send it back?" threads


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Three types of people on WUS (and in life):
> 
> 1. Asking if the $5,000 watch they just bought is a fake. Yes, AFTER having already bought it. :roll:


Similarly, posting to ask if a watch looked too big AFTER they bought it... from an AD, _in person_.

Or "I just bought this diver that's rated to a gazillion metres. Can I wear it in the shower?"

Or when I'm checking out my local second-hand watch place when I'm in the city (there's really only two to three worthwhile places in my city), and finding a new model $7K+ watch that turns out to have a warranty card from an AD around the corner that was stamped 2-3 weeks ago. Then being told "Yeah, that watch is from a regular. He tends to change his mind a lot."

Maybe I'm being too harsh. I definitely have my own quirks... but others' make me feel better about my own. b-)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

piningforthefjords said:


> I definitely have my own quirks... but others' make me feel better about my own. b-)


If I was at gunpoint, and forced to eat poo, but was given the option of choosing my own, or that of others, I would choose my own.
I am 100% certain everyone will do the same.

This "Seinfeldian" theory* goes some ways in explaining some things in this world - things that no amount of "correctness" and "attitude adjustment" will ever change.

*- So named after the comedian, for the kind of insight, obtained through observing the most banal, and thus, unthought. b-)


----------



## kyliebert (Feb 4, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> If I was at gunpoint, and forced to eat poo, but was given the option of choosing my own, or that of others, I would choose my own.
> I am 100% certain everyone will do the same.
> 
> I would choose my dog's. I've seen him eat his own and he seems to be fine....
> ...


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

piningforthefjords said:


> I hear my watches whispering at night.
> 
> All night I can hear the faint sound of the mechanical escapements and ticking quartzes.
> 
> ...


*I see you have only been a member for a few weeks. I just wanted you to know, that you will fit in GREAT in F71. This is the forum for rude humor, dry humor, and sarcasm.*


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

You and your subversive sense of humor needs to be exiled to Salusa Secundus.



Chronopolis said:


> If I was at gunpoint, and forced to eat poo, but was given the option of choosing my own, or that of others, I would choose my own.
> I am 100% certain everyone will do the same.
> 
> This "Seinfeldian" theory* goes some ways in explaining some things in this world - things that no amount of "correctness" and "attitude adjustment" will ever change.
> ...


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

D


kyliebert said:


> Chronopolis said:
> 
> 
> > I would choose my dog's. I've seen him eat his own and he seems to be fine....
> ...


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

I think it may be time to consolidate. Just too much I don't wear.


----------



## somery (Dec 18, 2012)

The first two would only be shocking to someone on WUS:

1. I don't follow F1 racing, and motorsports in general bore me.
2. I think the Public Forum is made up of 80% pompous jerks with no sense of humor.
3. I think Bulova should fire their lead designer.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

somery said:


> The first two would only be shocking to someone on WUS:
> 
> 1. I don't follow F1 racing, and motorsports in general bore me.
> 2. I think the Public Forum is made up of 80% pompous jerks with no sense of humor.
> 3. I think Bulova should fire their lead designer.


1. Me too. Or any team sports, actually. (D'OH!!!)

2. Being 80% in everything (and I do mean everything), I totally resemble that remark!

3. Agree! And hire me. I would be to their company what Trump could be to the USA: Something strangely ominous, and yet alluring... Or, "I can't be any worse."


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

I confess that I am terrified of getting my watches wet. 

I have a 500m diver and the other day I was walking by my pool when the automated pool cleaner sprayed water in my general direction. I cowered and protected the watch as best I could. 

The thought of taking one swimming gives me chills. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Saxman8845 said:


> I confess that I am terrified of getting my watches wet.
> 
> I have a 500m diver and the other day I was walking by my pool when the automated pool cleaner sprayed water in my general direction. I cowered and protected the watch as best I could.
> 
> ...


Good call. Everyone knows you need at least 1000M and HE escape to swim.


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

Saxman8845 said:


> I confess that I am terrified of getting my watches wet.
> 
> I have a 500m diver and the other day I was walking by my pool when the automated pool cleaner sprayed water in my general direction. I cowered and protected the watch as best I could.
> 
> ...


That's painful just to read! I first got a 200m diver in 1990 and was thrilled to take it into the ocean and pools.


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

Sterile dials and argyle natos. Sterile dials just look soulless and devoid of life. Argyle is for socks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Before I got a clue and started putting them in little plastic baggies with a slip of paper identifying what watch they were from -- or simply leaving them in the watch box for that watch -- I would just put removed watch bracelet links in a little plastic baggy and toss them in my watch drawer. No identifiers.

30+ watches and probably 40 flips later, I have a little collection of baggies with one or two bracelet links each, and I don't have the foggiest idea to which watches they go. Probably some I flipped a year ago.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't understand why people care if a watch without a date window still has the date complication in the movement. Is that extra stop when you put out the crown to set the time so annoying? Is there some maintenance related issue I'm not aware of? I don't understand why it would matter.

Also, do you set a watch or do you set the time? Is there any subtle difference in those phrases I'm missing?


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Not sure if this has been brought up yet, anyone who starts a forum reply with "Sigh," is posting some pretentious crap right after. 

Sent from my BLU Advance 5.0 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

Have a sudden urge to go through the 'Show your doggy and Diver' thread on the Dive Watches forum and liking every single post.

I miss having a dog around...


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Before I got a clue and started putting them in little plastic baggies with a slip of paper identifying what watch they were from -- or simply leaving them in the watch box for that watch -- I would just put removed watch bracelet links in a little plastic baggy and toss them in my watch drawer. No identifiers.
> 
> 30+ watches and probably 40 flips later, I have a little collection of baggies with one or two bracelet links each, and I don't have the foggiest idea to which watches they go. Probably some I flipped a year ago.


Luckily, when I started in this hobby, I had a very large supply of little zip-top baggies (for reasons I do not want to elaborate upon) and started bagging extra bracelet links from the start. However, I have not labeled them. I hope I will be able to match them to its bracelet if and when I flip a watch.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Deledda said:


> Not sure if this has been brought up yet, anyone who starts a forum reply with "Sigh," is posting some pretentious crap right after.


Usually in a case of Shinola Derangement Syndrome (credit WorthTheWrist for that one), or after being told that their old-school views on dress watches are bunk.


----------



## Damascus8 (Aug 14, 2013)

Umm, I have two Fossils, and I like them...


Tap tap, ipad, tap...


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

I don't get the point of a moonphase complication.... unless you're a werewolf (or close to one).

I guess a sailor could infer something about the tides... but there's got to be a better way (I know there are digitals that receive broadcast tide info).


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I've been wearing a watch since I was about 12 years old (now 49), but don't really know what I owned before I bought the first VSA Summit XLT in 2002 (own a 2nd one now). In HS and college I'm pretty sure I had a few Timexs and Bulovas, and they were definitely on Velcro straps.

Lately I've been tempted to go through old pictures to see if I can figure out what those watches were. I'm just curious. That'd be weird, right??


----------



## rpaar63 (Nov 20, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Luckily, when I started in this hobby, I had a very large supply of little zip-top baggies (for reasons I do not want to elaborate upon) and started bagging extra bracelet links from the start. However, I have not labeled them. I hope I will be able to match them to its bracelet if and when I flip a watch.


And I'm one of "those people " that anytime i have spare parts for anything, i put them into a zip lock bag and a piece of paper saying what it belongs to


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> ....a very large supply of little zip-top baggies (*for reasons I do not want to elaborate upon*) ... .


Nudge nudge wink wink... ;-)
I totally KNOW whachu mean, mate. 
Rest easy. Who am I to judge? I ain't judgin'. :-!


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Luckily, when I started in this hobby, I had a very large supply of little zip-top baggies (for reasons I do not want to elaborate upon) and started bagging extra bracelet links from the start. However, I have not labeled them. I hope I will be able to match them to its bracelet if and when I flip a watch.


I keep all my watch boxes and keep extra links in that watch's particular box.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I wore a G-Shock today, because I was lazy


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Geez, fella, take it easy. I was merely sayin'.
> 
> But yours ? That was (Edgar Allen) Poe-thetic.


I usually appreciate your wit, but this response really (Frank L.) Baum-ed.

Only hope for redemption is if this gets an author-pun stream (J.K.) Rowling. Surely there are a (Sylvia) Plath-era of them out there...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Elbakalao said:


> Sterile dials and argyle natos. Sterile dials just look soulless and devoid of life. Argyle is for socks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sterile socks are the worst.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Lately I've been tempted to go through old pictures to see if I can figure out what those watches were. I'm just curious. That'd be weird, right??


Well if you make a thread and ask others to help then all of us weird folks would subscribe


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

georgefl74 said:


> Well if you make a thread and ask others to help then all of us weird folks would subscribe


Yes, we need to see lots of pictures of you. Lots. The view from your neighbours tree is just terrible.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I have been forced (or inspired) to put some members on my Ignore List for being so consistently insipid and dull.

How do they manage to be like that all the time? 
Not a single display of wit, verve, or interesting knowledge... about anything. Never. 

Incredible.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Lack of time and wanting to wear a watch I have not worn lately has me wearing a watch that does not really "match" the clothes I am wearing today. If not wearing a different watch today I do at least wish I would have put on a different strap. It does not really look bad or too out of place however I do keep looking at it and I am just a little anxious. :-x


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

mplsabdullah said:


> Lack of time and wanting to wear a watch I have not worn lately has me wearing a watch that does not really "match" the clothes I am wearing today. If not wearing a different watch today I do at least wish I would have put on a different strap. It does not really look bad or too out of place however I do keep looking at it and I am just a little anxious. :-x


I don't think much about matching watches to clothes. I figure that they are all so beautiful they don't need to follow fashion rules. Of course (ego alert), I dress effortlessly, so there's that.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Everytime I see one of those "First Real Watch" threads I quietly roll my eyes. Last time I checked, all of my watches were "real." 

Perhaps "First Luxury Watch" would be a more fitting description. A well played out topic, I am aware.

However, it just comes off as completely ignorant, IMO.


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> In perusing the various WURW threads, I am rather surprised at how many people wear watches that, to me, appear way too big for their wrists. As in lugs longer than their wrist width. Maybe it's camera angles, but it appears to be an awful lot of people. Sure, wear what you want, but I can't imagine how it's comfortable or aesthetically pleasing to have an oversized watch on your wrist.
> 
> Secondary and I guess related confession, I just don't get shrouded divers. Blech.


It often is a matter of perspective: when the picture is taken from too short a distance, the watch will look much bigger in relation to the wrist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wookieman (Jun 7, 2016)

I own 6 watches, but only wear 5 of them, and like 4 of them. There is one I don't like, but I wear on date nights with my wife because she likes it. I can't seem to get rid of the last watch because it was a gift from my wife. It's too beat up/cheap to sell and I can't bring myself to just donate it because it was a gift.

Also, one of the watches I like is a Fossil.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

gliderbee said:


> It often is a matter of perspective: when the picture is taken from too short a distance, the watch will look much bigger in relation to the wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Note to self: Holding the camera closer to it makes it seem bigger. The watch, I mean.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

wookieman said:


> There is one I don't like, but I wear on date nights with my wife because she likes it.


I bet there is another forum somewhere for women who are saying the same thing about their thongs, garter belts, and heels.


----------



## mugwump867 (Apr 8, 2013)

wookieman said:


> I own 6 watches, but only wear 5 of them, and like 4 of them. There is one I don't like, but I wear on date nights with my wife because she likes it. I can't seem to get rid of the last watch because it was a gift from my wife. It's too beat up/cheap to sell and I can't bring myself to just donate it because it was a gift.
> 
> Also, one of the watches I like is a Fossil.


My wife likes to buy me tiny little watches like we wore in the '80s from time to time and I don't have the heart to tell her that they look ridiculous on me. At least she sticks with cheapos.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

Prdrers said:


> Everytime I see one of those "First Real Watch" threads I quietly roll my eyes. Last time I checked, all of my watches were "real."
> 
> Perhaps "First Luxury Watch" would be a more fitting description. A well played out topic, I am aware.
> 
> However, it just comes off as completely ignorant, IMO.


I understand where you are coming from, but.. The way I see it, describing - let's say - a Khaki Field Automatic as a "luxury" watch would be "too much". On the other hand, I strongly believe a distinction between that watch and a Diesel Big Daddy (or something any "fashion" brand has designed) should be made. Therefore I kind of like the term "real" watch. Perhaps this is also due to the fact that it allows me to make a strong statement to differentiate the "fashion" watches I bought (stupid choices due to my own ignorance that I don't care for anymore) from my "real" watches 

I hope I expressed myself clear enough because I am not sure I have..


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

RainDog said:


> I understand where you are coming from, but.. The way I see it, describing - let's say - a Khaki Field Automatic as a "luxury" watch would be "too much". On the other hand, I strongly believe a distinction between that watch and a Diesel Big Daddy (or something any "fashion" brand has designed) should be made. Therefore I kind of like the term "real" watch. Perhaps this is also due to the fact that it allows me to make a strong statement to differentiate the "fashion" watches I bought (stupid choices due to my own ignorance that I don't care for anymore) from my "real" watches
> 
> I hope I expressed myself clear enough because I am not sure I have..


For some, the first "real" watch can be from Fossil or other quasi-fashion mall brand if all he or she might have worn are disposable sport watches or ultra-affordables from the drug store counter. I see it as our opportunity (nay, duty!) to see to it that a new person's first real watch is something he or she will not regret and will cherish the watch as much as the experience of researching what to purchase. One's definition of what a "real" watch is allowed to change and my hope is if and when it does for any of us, novice or veteran, it comes with minimal regret and shame.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

RainDog said:


> I understand where you are coming from, but.. The way I see it, describing - let's say - a Khaki Field Automatic as a "luxury" watch would be "too much". On the other hand, I strongly believe a distinction between that watch and a Diesel Big Daddy (or something any "fashion" brand has designed) should be made. Therefore I kind of like the term "real" watch. Perhaps this is also due to the fact that it allows me to make a strong statement to differentiate the "fashion" watches I bought (stupid choices due to my own ignorance that I don't care for anymore) from my "real" watches
> 
> I hope I expressed myself clear enough because I am not sure I have..


I get what you're saying. I guess I was just trying to be too nice. What I was getting at was that "those" types of threads/posts are typically followed by the posting of Rolex, Omega, Tag, Breitling, and so forth. As if to say, anything else below that range is not a "real" watch.

Don't get it twisted, I have zero issues with any of those brands and/or their owners. I just think it should be labeled as first luxury instead of first real. But then again, one man's luxury is another man's middle ground. Once again, just my opinion, and no real skin off my back. Just an observation....


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

Prdrers said:


> I get what you're saying. I guess I was just trying to be too nice. What I was getting at was that "those" types of threads/posts are typically followed by the posting of Rolex, Omega, Tag, Breitling, and so forth. As if to say, anything else below that range is not a "real" watch.
> 
> Don't get it twisted, I have zero issues with any of those brands and/or their owners. I just think it should be labeled as first luxury instead of first real. But then again, one man's luxury is another man's middle ground. Once again, just my opinion, and no real skin off my back. Just an observation....


I perfectly understand your point too! In fact, I agree with you that Rolex, Omega... should be referred to as "luxury" and that below those brands there is a WIDE range of cheaper yet VERY real watches.

I also agree that "one man's luxury is another man's middle ground" (actually this is a clear fact, no discussion can/should be made). And weirdly I like that fact, I feel it is part of the "game". I sincerely hope all the "good" people manage to get the watches they want whatever the price range and enjoy! I also hope that I am not wrong when I tell myself I am one of the "good" people


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

mugwump867 said:


> My wife likes to buy me tiny little watches like we wore in the '80s from time to time and I don't have the heart to tell her that they look ridiculous on me. At least she sticks with cheapos.


Small watches make your..........um..........crown look bigger!!


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I bought a new watch and had it shipped to work. Problem is I am on a week long stay-cation with the kids. I gave seriously considered going into the office to get the watch.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

idvsego said:


> I bought a new watch and had it shipped to work. Problem is I am on a week long stay-cation with the kids. I gave seriously considered going into the office to get the watch.


Ha! This happens to me when I go on business trips. I love getting something right before I leave or right after but it kills me when it arrives at the office when I am away. Now if only I could resist watch shopping every time I am on one of these trips!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

justadad said:


> Small watches make your..........um..........crown look bigger!!


Especially if you shave the lugs, real close to the spring bar.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Especially if you shave the lugs, real close to the spring bar.


Small watch, shave lugs, and upclose shots... Got it.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## mugwump867 (Apr 8, 2013)

WrnrG said:


> Small watch, shave lugs, and upclose shots... Got it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


And don't wear it out in the cold.


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

justadad said:


> Small watches make your..........um..........crown look bigger!!


This is the exact reason I avoid crown guards.

Got to think ahead, in case anyone's ever checking out my crown in public. Which is often, admittedly.

Well... not often. Occasionally, perhaps.

Rarely.

Oh, alright. Yes, I _make_ people look at my crown. I push it in their faces and scream "LOOK AT IT!" before running down the street and giggling madly. And I'm always wearing a beige trench coat when I do it.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Prdrers said:


> I get what you're saying. I guess I was just trying to be too nice. What I was getting at was that "those" types of threads/posts are typically followed by the posting of Rolex, Omega, Tag, Breitling, and so forth. As if to say, anything else below that range is not a "real" watch.
> 
> Don't get it twisted, I have zero issues with any of those brands and/or their owners. I just think it should be labeled as first luxury instead of first real. But then again, one man's luxury is another man's middle ground. Once again, just my opinion, and no real skin off my back. Just an observation....


The average American household earned an income of $53,015 in 2014, most of which went to taxes, housing, food, and transportation. For those people (and honestly, for nearly all of us) any watch more-expensive than a $20 Timex from WalMart (which is as accurate as any mechanical and slightly less accurate than your smartphone) is a luxury.

From where I sit, every watch is a luxury, so using it to distinguish one watch from another is an exercise in mental gymnastics geared toward creating the illusion of exclusivity. For these folks engaging in the fiction, it is shattered when someone cannot distinguish their Rolex Sub from a Steinhart or a Michael Kors. Or worse, a nice humble Timex.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Sevenmack said:


> The average American household earned an income of $53,015 in 2014, most of which went to taxes, housing, food, and transportation. For those people (and honestly, for nearly all of us) any watch more-expensive than a $20 Timex from WalMart (which is as accurate as any mechanical and slightly less accurate than your smartphone) is a luxury.
> 
> From where I sit, every watch is a luxury, so using it to distinguish one watch from another is an exercise in mental gymnastics geared toward creating the illusion of exclusivity. For these folks engaging in the fiction, it is shattered when someone cannot distinguish their Rolex Sub from a Steinhart or a Michael Kors. Or worse, a nice humble Timex.


Not to confuse things, but I think there is a small difference between a luxury item like a watch, and a luxury 'luxury item' like a luxury watch.


----------



## wookieman (Jun 7, 2016)

mugwump867 said:


> My wife likes to buy me tiny little watches like we wore in the '80s from time to time and I don't have the heart to tell her that they look ridiculous on me. At least she sticks with cheapos.


The one she likes is a big Fossil skeleton watch (not the Fossil I like). It actually has a certain charm, but it is rectangular, 35 mm across and about 50mm lug to lug. It is simply too big and heavy for my 6.5 inch wrist. I did put it on leather. It just looks ridiculous with the bracelet. Seems like we have opposite problems.

Another confession-I don't care about lume. I even have a Seiko. It works for a few minutes then fades. Give me Indiglo any day if I'm out in the dark. If I'm in a dark room and I don't have my Timex on I just check the time on my phone. I will, however, occasionally hold a lumed watch under a light for a minute then turn out the lights just to watch it glow for my enjoyment.


----------



## mugwump867 (Apr 8, 2013)

wookieman said:


> Another confession-I don't care about lume. I even have a Seiko. It works for a few minutes then fades. Give me Indiglo any day if I'm out in the dark. If I'm in a dark room and I don't have my Timex on I just check the time on my phone. I will, however, occasionally hold a lumed watch under a light for a minute then turn out the lights just to watch it glow for my enjoyment.


I'm with you on that one. I have yet to be impressed by the lume on any of my watches and like to wear my Timexs at night or to the movies so I can actually see what time it is -- a novel concept to be sure.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Bradjhomes said:


> Not to confuse things, but I think there is a small difference between a luxury item like a watch, and a luxury 'luxury item' like a luxury watch.


I see your point and I agreed this is true when you look at the margins, including how watches are finished and the prestige associated with the brands that produce them. But when we think about it, from the perspective of those who are buying them, what makes a watch luxury is purely subjective.

The poor person buying a $100 Seiko quartz is spending at the upper limits of his income the same way someone earning $250,000 a year is buying a Rolex same way a millionaire is buying some limited-edition Patek minute repeater. For each, the watch they buy is luxury. This is before adding in the matter of name brand; the average person would consider Michael Kors more "luxury" than Patek, while the average collector would disagree.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Warhol said 'A Coke is a Coke and no amount of money can get you a better Coke than the one the bum on the corner is drinking.'

I'm tempted to paraphrase it with an SKX


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

georgefl74 said:


> Warhol said 'A Coke is a Coke and no amount of money can get you a better Coke than the one the bum on the corner is drinking.'


Unless it's a Captain and Coke. Or better yet, a Coke mixed with Bacardi 8. Or even better, a coke with vanilla and chocolate ice cream.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Back to fessin up!!

When I sell a watch (let's say, for $200 plus $20 shipping) I score that as a $220 sell!!!

But when I buy a watch for the same amount, I mentally score that as a $200 buy!!

It's what I call the "shipping double standard"!!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

justadad said:


> Back to fessin up!!
> 
> When I sell a watch (let's say, for $200 plus $20 shipping) I score that as a $220 sell!!!
> 
> ...


I regularly under-report the price of what I buy to my friends and family just to temper what I assume will be their judgment of my spending.

I confess that a primary motivation for my current moratorium on watch buying is so I can slowly introduce all the watches I have already purchased to those around me. At this rate, I will not be buying another watch until Black Friday in November...because that is a _completely_ reasonable and acheivable amount of time for addicts to abstain, right? Right? I just need a quick fix first to get right. Just a taste to hold me over. Another Seiko 5 isn't going to matter, right? Come on, man. You know I'm a little short. Hook me up, man. Man, I got these cheeseburgers. They some double cheeseburgers&#8230;


----------



## artaxerxes (Oct 19, 2011)

How's this for a confession ? I went *watchless* today because I wanted to go to a watchstore and pick something I like-almost bought my "affordable Grail" : a G-shock. But when I tried it on I found that the band was too stiff (also, the G-Shock was colored in gold!). So I didn't buy it. And the ones that I liked more than that one were out of my budget. I then spent 45 minutes, I think, looking at other watches and chattering with the sales girl which was in the same class as me in highschool (she's hot but married and with a child and in highschool she was kind of...sleazy, which I think she still is). Eventually, I walked out empty-handed because I didn't find anything I liked. Perhaps tomorrow I'll go to another shop and have another go.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I regularly under-report the price of what I buy to my friends and family just to temper what I assume will be their judgment of my spending.


I don't bother telling anyone other than my wife, even though it comes from the fun money account and therefore, she doesn't have to know, either. [You know, honesty in marriage and all that.] I don't ask anyone else what they spent on their Harley or their Macanudos or their Fendi ......... Or as Lynrd Skynrd sang, don't ask any questions and you won't get any lies.

A confession: I can tell the year a family photo featuring myself was taken by the watch I wore. This year's big family photos with my mom and my in-laws have feature the Eterna KonTiki. Last year, the photos included the Seiko Cocktail Time. The year before that, the Stuhrling Original Tuskegee Flier. When I see the photos, I mention the watch and smile. My wife just shakes her head, then points out to some jewelry bought that year featured in the photos and says, "ahh".


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

justadad said:


> Back to fessin up!!
> 
> When I sell a watch (let's say, for $200 plus $20 shipping) I score that as a $220 sell!!!
> 
> ...


I might use this to trick myself 

First step, forget it. Second step, subconsiously remember it!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

justadad said:


> Back to fessin up!!
> 
> When I sell a watch (let's say, for $200 plus $20 shipping) I score that as a $220 sell!!!
> 
> ...


I do this too. I also do something similar regarding how many watches I own. If it's incoming, I'll count it in the collection. If I'm trying to sell it -- even if it hasn't sold -- I consider it gone. I have six "gone" watches currently sitting on my table, boxed and hopefully about to be really gone.

And that crappy $8 quartz watch in the section of the watch drawer for straps and links and assorted junk? That doesn't count in the collection total, either.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I have been in the water 13 of the last 14 days at some point or other... I love taking all my dive watches into the water with me... other men may have to leave their watch at home or in a locker or hide it under a beach towel..

MY WATCH WILL BE IN THE GOD DAMNED OCEAN (hopefully God willing still on my arm that is...) 

and also my cat will be ignoring my watch also...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

When I put up an item (a watch, for example) for sale on ebay, I expect people to buy them immediately. I mean, IMMEDIATELY.

So, when I see over a dozen "watchers" of my items on eBay -- just "watching," not buying -- I call them all sorts of unflattering words that diminish their manliness, as I excoriate them for their cowardice, and make fun even of their (imagined) sexual preference. :-d

Mentally castrating them, insulting their mothers, and spitting on their faces, basically.

But as soon as one buys, I get all sycophantic-like, thanking them profusely, and offering to lick their bum and pinch their prepuce if they should want to buy another. :-x

And as soon as I am done with that, I go back to swearing at the ones still "watching." 
Poo C's.... the lot of them.

I am indeed an intolerable two-faced hypocrite with no honor, decency, or self-respect. :-! b-)


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

Sevenmack said:


> The average American household earned an income of $53,015 in 2014, most of which went to taxes, housing, food, and transportation. For those people (and honestly, for nearly all of us) any watch more-expensive than a $20 Timex from WalMart (which is as accurate as any mechanical and slightly less accurate than your smartphone) is a luxury.
> 
> From where I sit, every watch is a luxury, so using it to distinguish one watch from another is an exercise in mental gymnastics geared toward creating the illusion of exclusivity. For these folks engaging in the fiction, it is shattered when someone cannot distinguish their Rolex Sub from a Steinhart or a Michael Kors. Or worse, a nice humble Timex.


Probably why they detest homages.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> Warhol said 'A Coke is a Coke and no amount of money can get you a better Coke than the one the bum on the corner is drinking.'
> 
> I'm tempted to paraphrase it with an SKX


You could do worst... You could be drinking a Pepsi.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I regularly under-report the price of what I buy to my friends and family just to temper what I assume will be their judgment of my spending.
> 
> I confess that a primary motivation for my current moratorium on watch buying is so I can slowly introduce all the watches I have already purchased to those around me. At this rate, I will not be buying another watch until Black Friday in November...because that is a _completely_ reasonable and acheivable amount of time for addicts to abstain, right? Right? I just need a quick fix first to get right. Just a taste to hold me over. Another Seiko 5 isn't going to matter, right? Come on, man. You know I'm a little short. Hook me up, man. Man, I got these cheeseburgers. They some double cheeseburgers&#8230;


I feel sorry for your mama.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

WrnrG said:


> I feel sorry for your mama.


As you should. She doesn't even wear a watch!


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

I hate that bit on a nato that has to be folded over, to me it looks really clumsy. Just cut it off, please. 

I am a watch snob (I don't like it, just can't help myself), but I'm not going to judge a non-WIS'er (or even WIS'ers), for buying fashion brands. You know the types, the Kors, Armani Emporia, Burberry, etc. If someone only has one or two watches, and they bought it because they thought it looked cool, that's fine.
But, by all that's holy, I absolutely ***** DIESEL. Please Take It Off, Now. 

I do like the perversely ironic, for example, someone shows a picture of a tray of twenty watches. There'll be one Seiko snk, maybe a Vostock, and then 18 watches with an average value of £3.50. They are just as much a genuine watch lover, as Mr PP, AP and Ricky Mille.
(I'd go as far as to say buying a R Mille has nothing to do with watches, and the type of collector above is the more genuine watch lover).

Edit: A last thought. I have two divers and ones even a proper diver with its 10m swimming badge, or whatever the certificate is called. 
This is going to have people shouting Moron and throwing shoes at the screen. But I can't cope with even lightest rain, let alone proper actual water, any where near me let alone the watch. Oh, and one is on a leather nato...


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> When I put up an item (a watch, for example) for sale on ebay, I expect people to buy them immediately. I mean, IMMEDIATELY.
> 
> So, when I see over a dozen "watchers" of my items on eBay -- just "watching," not buying -- I call them all sorts of unflattering words that diminish their manliness, as I excoriate them for their cowardice, and make fun even of their (imagined) sexual preference. :-d
> 
> ...


You should put all the insults into your descriptions as a challenge to potential buyers. With eBay being more of a classified listing than auction site these days, watching seems outmoded. It should just be a bookmark or favorite. I guess "watching" is supposed to prompt potential buyers to feel like they can lose the item to someone else which was and is always the case.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

E-bay is so 20th century. At best, it's a marketplace for hucksters, grifters, and con men. And old people who should know better.



Chronopolis said:


> When I put up an item (a watch, for example) for sale on ebay, I expect people to buy them immediately. I mean, IMMEDIATELY.
> 
> So, when I see over a dozen "watchers" of my items on eBay -- just "watching," not buying -- I call them all sorts of unflattering words that diminish their manliness, as I excoriate them for their cowardice, and make fun even of their (imagined) sexual preference. :-d
> 
> ...


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

atarione said:


> and also my cat will be ignoring my watch also...


Lol, your cat is completely rocking the "I've had enough of this ****" look...

"Really?? Another pathetic 'wristshot' for your internet buddies? And you've got to get me involved? Get it together, human."


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> E-bay is so 20th century. At best, it's a marketplace for hucksters, grifters, and con men. And old people who should know better.


Saying something is so 20th century is so twentieth century!

Damn it!!! Impaled on my own sword!!


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> E-bay is so 20th century. At best, it's a marketplace for hucksters, grifters, and con men. And old people who should know better.


I am only one of those things, and just barely.

I use it as it is, a cheap source of used and new crap that I enjoy.

People who pay MSRPs, have more money than my cents.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

artaxerxes said:


> How's this for a confession ?..... I....spent 45 minutes....chattering with the sales girl....(she's hot but married and with a child and in high school she was kind of...sleazy, which I think she still is). Eventually, I walked out....Perhaps tomorrow I'll go to another shop and have another go.


Maybe you oughta go back to the same shop and have another go......

(Confession: I had fun editing that quote.)


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

justadad said:


> ... Impaled on my own sword...


Try Manhattan Night right around the 30 minute mark.


----------



## rpaar63 (Nov 20, 2015)

wookieman said:


> The one she likes is a big Fossil skeleton watch (not the Fossil I like). It actually has a certain charm, but it is rectangular, 35 mm across and about 50mm lug to lug. It is simply too big and heavy for my 6.5 inch wrist. I did put it on leather. It just looks ridiculous with the bracelet. Seems like we have opposite problems.
> 
> Another confession-I don't care about lume. I even have a Seiko. It works for a few minutes then fades. Give me Indiglo any day if I'm out in the dark. If I'm in a dark room and I don't have my Timex on I just check the time on my phone. I will, however, occasionally hold a lumed watch under a light for a minute then turn out the lights just to watch it glow for my enjoyment.


When I'm wearing my seiko snk803 i even wear it to bed. Before going to bed i will shine a blacklight on it for about 15-30 seconds, really makes it glow bright.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

One of my favourite watches is my SKX009. Wear it regularly, can't imagine ever selling it.

But I also bought 007's on two occasions and flipped them after a short time. Just can't bond with 'em. Don't know why that should be.


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

One of my guilty pleasures is reading/watching video reviews of a watch I just bought that I don't have yet. 

Of course, I do my research before I buy something, but it makes me feel better after I've bought it too. 

Kinda dumb, I know


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

when I heard the brexit was passing ... my 1st thought was can I get cheap watches from the UK now that the British Pound was crashing...


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

Sminkypinky said:


> But I also bought 007's ... Just can't bond with 'em.


I see what you did there. We'll played, sir









The 009 is on my hitlist, just haven't pulled the trigger on it yet.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

today something rather bad (i.e. expensive ) has come up.... any hope for a birthday watch in august is probably out the window... as I need to pay $1300~ in unexpected home expense and then possibly another $700~ for some replacement furniture.

my birthday in august will almost certainly be new watchless... oh well... could be worse I could be leaving the EU...oh wait...


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

This will put my F71 membership on probation but I confess to wanting to wear more expensive watches to work when I notice others in the office wearing more expensive watches.

I confess to discriminating against certain watches I own. The watches that lose 5 seconds per day annoy me enough that I give them significantly less wrist time than any watch gaining more than 20 seconds per day.

More than once, I purchased a watch in the middle of the night in a sleep-deprived delirium only to cancel the order in the morning. Other times, I immediately paid off my credit card to teach myself a lesson about reckless spending...a lesson I will one day learn.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I enjoy coffee... Diner style: with milk and sugar. (That's right, get snooty if you must.)

And while I am stirring my cuppa Joe, I sometimes wonder what it's like to be the person who decides to post very late in one of the WRUW threads - essentially being the last person to do so.

What goes through the mind of such a person in deciding to do that? Etc.

But as soon as I am done stirring, I stop thinking about this topic, and waste no time going straight to enjoying my coffee.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> I sometimes wonder what it's like to be the person who decides to post very late in one of the WRUW threads - essentially being the last person to do so.
> 
> What goes through the mind of such a person in deciding to do that? Etc.


Probably the same as the person posting late in the F71 True Confessions thread.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

Sminkypinky said:


> One of my favourite watches is my SKX009. Wear it regularly, can't imagine ever selling it.
> 
> But I also bought 007's on two occasions and flipped them after a short time. Just can't bond with 'em. Don't know why that should be.


I'm one of those that thinks the SKX is overrated... I do own one, I got the 009 and I agree that that 007 is, meh.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

atarione said:


> when I heard the brexit was passing ... my 1st thought was can I get cheap watches from the UK now that the British Pound was crashing...


Is it time to buy a C Ward?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I enjoy coffee... Diner style: with milk and sugar. (That's right, get snooty if you must.)


I figured you for liking it black... I'm disappointed in you.

Once you go black coffee, you never go back.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## somery (Dec 18, 2012)

I've never seen another person with a Glycine Combat Sub '11 on F71 until today, and it's also just recently shown up in the _I Found A Bargain Here_ thread, so more and more folks are probably going to be scoring one. Part of me is glad for them because it's a great watch, but part of me feels a little less unique now.


----------



## artaxerxes (Oct 19, 2011)

WrnrG said:


> I figured you for liking it black... I'm disappointed in you.
> 
> Once you go black coffee, you never go back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Just like in "Event Horizon" when the technician from the ship (who was black) was talking to that hot chic who was second in command or something :

Him : Want something hot and black inside you ?
Her : No.
Him : Want some coffee, then ?

Hehe.


----------



## fiona_jdn (Sep 29, 2015)

I just did the whole "My watch has stopped! Can't believe it's broken already! I wonder where the warranty is?" routine. Then I put my solar watch on the windowsill for the day and it's working perfectly now. 

Melbourne winter still has a few months left 😞 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

artaxerxes said:


> Just like in "Event Horizon" when the technician from the ship (who was black) was talking to that hot chic who was second in command or something :
> 
> Him : Want something hot and black inside you ?
> Her : No.
> ...







Related...


----------



## reirei (Jun 27, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I bet there is another forum somewhere for women who are saying the same thing about their thongs, garter belts, and heels.


Nope that's just crazy talk. 
I love wearing thongs. I love the brightly coloured ones, the mix and match ones, the crazy cutesy Asian ones, and don't get me started on how much I love the thong tan. When I'm overseas I make sure I keep room so I can come home with new thongs. 
Heck, I'm not just a wear them in summer kind of fan, I wear them all the year through. You should see my thong collection...its dedication to behold.

...but of course we Australians have a different definition of what thongs are (the correct definition!), so this should probably be kept in mind reading through that 

Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

reirei said:


> Nope that's just crazy talk.
> I love wearing thongs. I love the brightly coloured ones, the mix and match ones, the crazy cutesy Asian ones, and don't get me started on how much I love the thong tan. When I'm overseas I make sure I keep room so I can come home with new thongs.
> Heck, I'm not just a wear them in summer kind of fan, I wear them all the year through. You should see my thong collection...its dedication to behold.
> 
> ...


I recently had a big toe toenail removed, and now all I wear is thongs.

Sent from my iPhone accidentally, due to the gate being left ajar


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

reirei said:


> Nope that's just crazy talk.
> I love wearing thongs. I love the brightly coloured ones, the mix and match ones, the crazy cutesy Asian ones, and don't get me started on how much I love the thong tan. When I'm overseas I make sure I keep room so I can come home with new thongs.
> Heck, I'm not just a wear them in summer kind of fan, I wear them all the year through. You should see my thong collection...its dedication to behold.
> 
> ...but of course we Australians have a different definition of what thongs are (the correct definition!), so this should probably be kept in mind reading through that


We have the same definition here -- unless you're in a lingerie shop.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

reirei said:


> I love wearing thongs. You should *see my thong collection*...its dedication to behold.


I am soooooooooo comin' ova!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

reirei said:


> Nope that's just crazy talk.
> I love wearing thongs. I love the brightly coloured ones, the mix and match ones, the crazy cutesy Asian ones, and don't get me started on how much I love the thong tan. When I'm overseas I make sure I keep room so I can come home with new thongs.
> Heck, I'm not just a wear them in summer kind of fan, I wear them all the year through. You should see my thong collection...its dedication to behold.
> 
> ...but of course we Australians have a different definition of what thongs are (the correct definition!), so this should probably be kept in mind reading through that


The thong you are talking about...








The thong most on WUS are thinking about (thank Sisqo)


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

We call them flip flops, chancletas, or chanclas in my hood.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## reirei (Jun 27, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I am soooooooooo comin' ova!!!!!!!!!!


My favorites are the Thai thongs. I mean, it'll come as no surprise that they get it right. 
Called Flipper, they have a pretty little elephant on them and they're always a perfect fit for me.

Okay, okay, I've had my fun going OT here, let the regular program resume!

Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

WrnrG said:


> We call them flip flops, chancletas, or chanclas in my hood.


I blew out my flip flop,
Stepped on a pop top,
Cut my heel, had to cruise on back home.
But there's booze in the blender,
And soon it will render
That frozen concoction that helps me hang on.

[thanks to the parrot head national anthem!].


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I do this too. I also do something similar regarding how many watches I own. If it's incoming, I'll count it in the collection. If I'm trying to sell it -- even if it hasn't sold -- I consider it gone. I have six "gone" watches currently sitting on my table, boxed and hopefully about to be really gone.
> 
> And that crappy $8 quartz watch in the section of the watch drawer for straps and links and assorted junk? That doesn't count in the collection total, either.


Hahahahaha this is so true.

I've got like 4 watches that are "dead to me." That somehow don't exist in my mind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I just talked myself out of financing a portion of watch.....that I could realistically save for in 3 months if I were more disciplined


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Thinking of buying a bronze watch but I find the thought of patina forming up over time disgusting. I guess I'll have to clean it up from time to time.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I have been pretty lazy here lately when it comes to watches....I have worn one or two for the last two weeks, primarily because I did not want to set any lol


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Mediocre said:


> I have been pretty lazy here lately when it comes to watches....I have worn one or two for the last two weeks, primarily because I did not want to set any lol


I'm with you. I've worn one watch, 90% of the time, for the past two weeks. Those dang G's...


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

50 days.


----------



## mugwump867 (Apr 8, 2013)

Once I get an automatic spooled up and running with the correct date and all I tend to wear the heck out of it as I don't want to have to mess with it or another watch for a while.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I would rather not get into why...but the last 8 days have been what I prefer to describe as the intersection of cluster and f*ck.... just a complete and total disaster on many fronts, and also my wife has been experiencing a complete and total sh*te show at her job also... and as such tempers have flared... A LOT... on the up side not currently getting divorced... but some drama has occured around here over the last 8 days .... poor Fitz is a sensitive cat... he has been quite concerned by all the tension in the air.

blah blah blah.... I have only worn one watch in the last 8 days, my seiko SRP777 because I just did not have to time to mess about picking a watch...let along setting one.


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

Sorry to hear that... 

Been on my Amphibia for the last couple weeks for reasons of laziness as well...


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

atarione said:


> I would rather not get into why...but the last 8 days have been what I prefer to describe as the intersection of cluster and f*ck.... just a complete and total disaster on many fronts, and also my wife has been experiencing a complete and total sh*te show at her job also... and as such tempers have flared... A LOT... on the up side not currently getting divorced... but some drama has occured around here over the last 8 days .... poor Fitz is a sensitive cat... he has been quite concerned by all the tension in the air.
> 
> blah blah blah.... I have only worn one watch in the last 8 days, my seiko SRP777 because I just did not have to time to mess about picking a watch...let along setting one.


I empathize. I am currently going through a divorce.

Sent from my iPhone accidentally, due to the gate being left ajar


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Watching last night the movie "Seven Brides for Seven Brothers" with my wife and seeing all the dancing and music and gymnastic feats was a form of pure hell for me. 

Fortunately I was able to convince my wife to watch reruns of Modern Family and my soul was blissful.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

In an age of change and transition, I am a man of the 20th century in habit, deed, and thought. I dress in grey suits and think of paperwork. Think of me as an employee of the Ministry of Information in Terry Gilliam's Brazil and you will be correct. I am Sam Lowry with a soupçon of Jack and a little of Harry Tuttle.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

atarione said:


> I would rather not get into why...but the last 8 days have been what I prefer to describe as the intersection of cluster and f*ck.... just a complete and total disaster on many fronts, and also my wife has been experiencing a complete and total sh*te show at her job also... and as such tempers have flared... A LOT... on the up side not currently getting divorced... but some drama has occured around here over the last 8 days .... poor Fitz is a sensitive cat... he has been quite concerned by all the tension in the air.
> 
> blah blah blah.... I have only worn one watch in the last 8 days, my seiko SRP777 because I just did not have to time to mess about picking a watch...let along setting one.


You're not alone good sir! The last week or so have been trying times around here as well! Must be atmospheric!!

I'll leave you with a misquote (or at least a misappropriated quote) commonly attributed to Sir Winston Churchill, "When you're going through hell, keep going"!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, alrighty then, since we're going that way...

Some years ago, I castrated myself accidentally, while shaving close to the "spring bar" to make the "crown" look bigger.
All I got now is a brownish "dial"... and a shriveled up "strap."

I never told my wife. She still has no idea.


----------



## chase102798 (May 13, 2016)

First post so here it goes...

1. I don't really understand date complications and how something that isn't accurate all the time can make something more useful. I don trust myself to keep with it.

2. I love NATO and ZULU straps and get a little offended and judgy when people say they don't.

3. About once a week I longingly browse the C. Ward diver section website but never buy anything because I cant get over the feeling that the hour hand looks like a spear weapon from Alice in Wonderland. 

4. Everytime I bust a spring bar I curse that everyone making tool watches isn't using screw lugs. 

5. Timing bezels are far more useful than date complications.

6. My first watch was a circa early 90s casio data bank watch. I have recently been longing to find one again and wear it like a boss.

7. I don't understand peoples obsession with micro scratches and keeping watches pristine. Much like buying a truck and treating it like a showpiece or owning tools and not beating the hell out of them doing serious work. You are chipping away at your manhood. Stop it. Marks and scars tell stories.

8. I love T25 tritium and don't understand lume even though I own mostly lume and one tritium. 

9. I had my laptop crash recently and almost had an anxiety attack over losing all my watch website bookmarks.

10. I have been reading on this forum for about 4 months now without posting and still don't know what the hell F71 means...but I love it...whatever it is.

Seriously, what does it mean??


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

I have never really cottoned to the term WIS and believe that the person who coined this label wasn't nearly as clever as they thought they were! However, like George W. Bush, we're apparently stuck with its stupidity for all eternity!!


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

chase102798 said:


> 10. I have been reading on this forum for about 4 months now without posting and still don't know what the hell F71 means...but I love it...whatever it is.
> 
> Seriously, what does it mean??


The URL for this forum is...

http:/ /forums.watchuseek.com/f71/


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I usually seem to get my mail in the mornings. Yet, when I am expecting a certified mail package, containing you know what, requiring my signature, it always seems to end up being delivered at the end of the day. So I end up twiddling my thumbs while waiting for the package.

I hate that. And it still (or the damn mail) hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## Emil Kraeplin (Nov 28, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Well, alrighty then, since we're going that way...
> 
> Some years ago, I castrated myself accidentally, while shaving close to the "spring bar" to make the "crown" look bigger.
> All I got now is a brownish "dial"... and a shriveled up "strap."
> ...


Can we just pause for a moment and appreciate how awesome this post is?
Chronolopolis, we have to be friends.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> Thinking of buying a bronze watch but I find the thought of patina forming up over time disgusting. I guess I'll have to clean it up from time to time.


You're not the only one. My wife, who most who know her would say has excellent taste, saw some brass and copper watches after the 'patination' process occurred. While I thought it was kind of cool, she wasn't impressed in the least. Very practical, Asian mindset--she couldn't see buying something new and expecting a process to make it look old faster than so many other nice, different types of watches made sense. Given how graceful she's been about my over indulgence in buying watches, I thought I'd defer to her on that one.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

I am so tired of the Brathwait advertising banner on Watchuseek and accidentally clicking on it. If that's not bad enough, while not even in WUS, in some browsers it even follows me follows me around sometimes. 

As such, while it might actually be a pretty good watch, I have no idea if it is or isn't and no desire to find out.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Awesome is not what came to mind when I first read that.

My first reaction was "Whuh..." and my second was, "Wait, what?" My third reaction was "TMI, dude....." and my fourth was to draft a response and fail utterly. Trying to formulate a coherent and amusing response after receiving such a staggering mental and psychic blow after reading that is impossible.

I am sure that others were in the same shoes......



Emil Kraeplin said:


> Can we just pause for a moment and appreciate how awesome this post is?
> Chronolopolis, we have to be friends.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I am sure that your wife had mental visions of you polishing the watch with Brasso and failing to see how it was in any way aesthetic.



Robangel said:


> You're not the only one. My wife, who most who know her would say has excellent taste, saw some brass and copper watches after the 'patination' process occurred. While I thought it was kind of cool, she wasn't impressed in the least. Very practical, Asian mindset--she couldn't see buying something new and expecting a process to make it look old faster than so many other nice, different types of watches made sense. Given how graceful she's been about my over indulgence in buying watches, I thought I'd defer to her on that one.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> I am sure that your wife had mental visions of you polishing the watch with Brasso and failing to see how it was in any way aesthetic.


Not at all--any work I might devote to cleaning the house or anything in and around it, is much appreciated. She's the 'roll up your sleeves and get it done' type. Stronger than dirt and able make it go away too. Imagine a 5 ft tall, 92 pound lady, two stories up a ladder, helping me get mildew off the upper reaches of our house. Must have taken us 8 hours together, out in the hot humid Georgia heat last week, but after the house, she helped me knock out the 12X24 work shop out back, scrubbing it down too.

We showered, she put on her size 0 little black dress, and looking like a billion dollars, without any makeup--just a touch of lipstick and fresher than a daisy, we went out to dinner. She makes my Rolex look like an Armitron. Never nags me about my interest in watches, three boxes full.

You single guys, unhappily married guys--fellows tired of the 'mine is mine and yours is mine too' and disposable marriage mindset that's all too common nowadays, tired of [email protected] look EAST, gentlemen.....


----------



## kyliebert (Feb 4, 2015)

chase102798 said:


> First post so here it goes...
> 
> 7. I don't understand peoples obsession with micro scratches and keeping watches pristine. Much like buying a truck and treating it like a showpiece or owning tools and not beating the hell out of them doing serious work. You are chipping away at your manhood. Stop it. Marks and scars tell stories.


Yes! I "wear" my watches which means, at times, my arm may hit a desk or brush against a door post. While I love my watches and would never intentionally "beat" them, I think the marks are memories. I think of selling some of my watches at times, but then compare them to the condition of the watches on the Sales Forum and put them back in my watch case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

fiskadoro said:


> THIS.
> 
> Me too, and whenever I'm telling my wife I'm selling off another one, I'm not sure she's twigged yet that my watch box doesn't actually look any emptier. Luckily she's super busy with her work and actually supports my little hobby because I tend not to overspend (yet). She actually thinks it's really cool that I find new homes for the watches I don't want anymore because we do all tend to throw out so much stuff these days in the trash without thinking about it.


This reminds me to send a PM to the guy on EDCF that I sent a money order for to say it is a gift if he puts a note with it. Because I am not the one that always checks the PO Box!
This re


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> Awesome is not what came to mind when I first read that.
> 
> My first reaction was "Whuh..." and my second was, "Wait, what?" My third reaction was "TMI, dude....." and my fourth was to draft a response and fail utterly. Trying to formulate a coherent and amusing response after receiving such a staggering mental and psychic blow after reading that is impossible.
> 
> I am sure that others were in the same shoes......


What are you guys on about?

Chrono's post was very "Gift of the Magi". 
He sacrifices his manhood for her high standards of cleanliness while she services him with such self abasing wild abandon that she doesn't even notice his sacrifice.

With infinite compassion they steadfastly refuse to hurt each other emotionally - it's so GD beautiful.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Emil Kraeplin said:


> Can we just pause for a moment and appreciate how awesome this post is?
> Chrono*lopolis,* we have to be friends.


Call me Loppie. :-!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Wait, what, so Chronopolis is a priest of Cybele? I thought they, you know, became extinct after not being able to reproduce themselves. Flinging their you know whats to the cheering crowds in Rome, Antioch, and Alexandria, tends to cut down on the fertility aspect.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> Wait, what, so Chronopolis is a priest of Cybele? I thought they, you know,* became extinct *after not being able to reproduce themselves.


Ya never know. ;-)
I've done a lot of different jobs in my life.

Besides, I sometimes see a Yeti walking around inside my house.
My wife does not believe me, bcz she's never WITH ME when I see one.
Weird, huh.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Call me Loppie. :-!





Tanjecterly said:


> Wait, what, so Chronopolis is a priest of Cybele? I thought they, you know, became extinct after not being able to reproduce themselves. Flinging their you know whats to the cheering crowds in Rome, Antioch, and Alexandria, tends to cut down on the fertility aspect.


You both have such cutting senses of humor.

Apropos of zilch - Do you know why it's hard to explain a _pun_ to a _kleptomaniac_?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

cayabo said:


> You both have such cutting senses of humor.
> 
> Apropos of zilch - Do you know why it's hard to explain a _pun_ to a _kleptomaniac_?


They take everything... literally! LOL


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> .......receiving such a staggering mental and psychic blow.....


Tragically, a mental and psychic blow is all Chronopolis CAN receive anymore!!

There.......glass half full again!!


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I've become enamoured by the Megalodon, but am mentally unable to pay the 1200$ CDN for one on the bay. But I have 1000$ CDN of watches inbound.


Sent from my iPhone accidentally, due to the gate being left ajar


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

justadad said:


> Tragically, a mental and psychic blow is all Chronopolis CAN receive anymore!!
> 
> There.......glass half full again!!


... .... ... .... .. .... ...... ...... w.... wh... what?


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

kyliebert said:


> Yes! I "wear" my watches which means, at times, my arm may hit a desk or brush against a door post. While I love my watches and would never intentionally "beat" them, I think the marks are memories. I think of selling some of my watches at times, but then compare them to the condition of the watches on the Sales Forum and put them back in my watch case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There can sometimes come a time in our lives where imbalance occurs, such as when the attention and maintainance our possessions are given demands too much of us. We should always remember that when it comes to 'things' that we own them, not the other way around.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> So you are saying I do not have plausible deniability in court, eh? Aw, dang it.
> 
> I can see how Nato and Zulu straps can actually save the watch with a single springbar failure because the strap is still looped securely around the wrist and I admit that it is incredibly comfortable to wear. However, the method by which they loop over the springbars and under the case seems like a hack to me so I prefer a more traditional 2-piece strap.


It's not really a hack - - in WWII, the brits and many others issued watches without removable springbars - the bars were welded in place, or, were cut into the very body of the watch case. In these instances, the watches were in fact, designex for a one-piece nato.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

There are times when I am seriously tempted to drill lug holes in watch cases with fixed spring bars. I hate them.



ebtromba said:


> It's not really a hack - - in WWII, the brits and many others issued watches without removable springbars - the bars were welded in place, or, were cut into the very body of the watch case. In these instances, the watches were in fact, designex for a one-piece nato.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

I imagine in the 2409 posts in this thread, this has already been confessed at least a dozen plus times, but sometimes when my wife's noticed me wearing a new watch, she's asked me: 

"How much was that?" Not really necessary for me to do and it's probably silly of me to think she doesn't suspect, but sometimes I've ummm---'underestimated' the actual amount, or hedged by prefacing the reply with "about" or added something like: "It was 70% off".

I suppose it's not much different than the guy who lies, telling his wife he went fishing, when in fact he didn't go fishing at all, but on the way home, he stops at the fish store and looking at a whole trout says: "I'll have that one----but after you wrap it up, don't hand it to me, toss it to me over the counter." Then unwrapping and putting the fish in the cooler, he heads home, shows it to his wife and says: "Look what I caught today"

If Shakespeare didn't say: "A lie is a lie is a lie", maybe he should've....


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

White lies make the world go around. I will have a similar conversation in a while over my blue Estoril.



Robangel said:


> I imagine in the 2409 posts in this thread, this has already been confessed at least a dozen plus times, but sometimes when my wife's noticed me wearing a new watch, she's asked me:
> 
> "How much was that?" Not really necessary for me to do and it's probably silly of me to think she doesn't suspect, but sometimes I've ummm---'underestimated' the actual amount, or hedged by prefacing the reply with "about" or added something like: "It was 70% off".
> 
> ...


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

There's a certain grey market watch site that I refuse to buy from again because of there annoying stock photos. They post one generic photo of a watch, rotate it 45 degrees, crop the photo to "zoom" in, flip it 180 degrees the other way, and so on to make you *think* you're looking at multiple angles of the watch.

It is so aggravating that I'm prepared to just delete the site from my "Watch Sites" Favorites folder on my browser. It will be the first site to ever be _removed_ from this expansive list of sites. It seems incredibly lazy of them to not take decent photos if they are in stock. At least Jomashop gives you 3 decent photos...good angles and they update their listing to include their own photos once they start stocking the watch.

It feels deceptive. Below is my version of what they do with most of their listings...

































It's the same damn photo...and it really grinds my gears as to how fake their listings look like.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> you're looking at multiple angles of the watch.


I really like the second photo best.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

chase102798 said:


> 9. I had my laptop crash recently and almost had an anxiety attack over losing all my watch website bookmarks.


You can sync your bookmarks to the "cloud" on almost any browser today. If you are using Chrome (which you should) you just need to sign in and you'll get your bookmarks on any device...


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> There's a certain grey market watch site that I refuse to buy from again because of there annoying stock photos. They post one generic photo of a watch, rotate it 45 degrees, crop the photo to "zoom" in, flip it 180 degrees the other way, and so on to make you *think* you're looking at multiple angles of the watch.
> 
> It is so aggravating that I'm prepared to just delete the site from my "Watch Sites" Favorites folder on my browser. It will be the first site to ever be _removed_ from this expansive list of sites. It seems incredibly lazy of them to not take decent photos if they are in stock. At least Jomashop gives you 3 decent photos...good angles and they update their listing to include their own photos once they start stocking the watch.
> 
> ...


There's give-away: the seconds hand is in the same place in every picture, while the crown is not pulled out ....


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Ya never know. ;-)
> I've done a lot of different jobs in my life.
> 
> Besides, I sometimes see a Yeti walking around inside my house.
> ...


That's not a yeti... that's me stumbling around looking for my glasses and my next beer.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Life is weird and this thread attests to that. 

C'est la vie!


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

I recently bought a non affordable watch and am looking to add another forcing me into other sub forums. The people are so much more friendly here in f71 that it actually makes resent my new purchases. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

whoreologist said:


> I recently bought a non affordable watch and am looking to add another forcing me into other sub forums. The people are so much more friendly here in f71 that it actually makes resent my new purchases.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


There are a whole slew of us that say "post those pics here"! Affordable is very subjective! I know there are a lot of naysayers but don't listen to them! They're wrong. There have been entire threads that drone on and on about the subject and no one ever changes their own, now anyone else's mind on the topic! Just post and enjoy your new acquisition!

I think WUS should not be split up between "affordable" and "luxury"!! I feel a better way to delineate the two factions is thusly:

D0uch3 nozzles
and 
Watch lovers!

You start some $h¡+ in a Watch Lover thread...BOOM.....out the airlock to spend the rest of eternity with the nozzles!!

Peace, love, and horologiness for all!!


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

justadad said:


> There are a whole slew of us that say "post those pics here"! Affordable is very subjective! I know there are a lot of naysayers but don't listen to them! They're wrong. There have been entire threads that drone on and on about the subject and no one ever changes their own, now anyone else's mind on the topic! Just post and enjoy your new acquisition!
> 
> I think WUS should not be split up between "affordable" and "luxury"!! I feel a better way to delineate the two factions is thusly:
> 
> ...


Love this. I'm definitely coming back home to roost here in f71. I've made one really nice friend in the Omega forum though to be fair.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

We all have preferences. Despite having a couple of non affordable and several mid tiers and a couple (make that several too) affordable items, F71 is a good place. No one complains too much when I take out my non affordables and post them here. 

I still vividly recall a discussion on one of those watch review places about NTH subs and the discussion was just full of assholery and rank snobbery. They derided Doc's products as just another sub clone and looked down on the Miyota movement in the NTH subs. 

I was was completely aghast that I actually shared a hobby with these assholes. Enjoy what you like at what price range you want. We all have different desires. F71 seems to be a good forum where you can let your hair down and groove to your own inner music. 

Rock on!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

whoreologist said:


> I recently bought a non affordable watch and am looking to add another forcing me into other sub forums. The people are so much more friendly here in f71 that it actually makes resent my new purchases.


Hey, there is no shame in getting into non-affordables and there is certainly a place for discussion and photos of them here with correct context. Just resist being the kind of person who responds to a new user proudly posting about his or her new Seiko 5 diver with, "You should have saved that money for a Seamaster or Submariner." Those people deserve to be dragged through swimming pool full of confiscated fakes with sharp unfinished corners.


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Hey, there is no shame in getting into non-affordables and there is certainly a place for discussion and photos of them here with correct context. Just resist being the kind of person who responds to a new user proudly posting about his or her new Seiko 5 diver with, "You should have saved that money for a Seamaster or Submariner." Those people deserve to be dragged through swimming pool full of confiscated fakes with sharp unfinished corners.


Ha. I would never do that. I'm the proud owner of some lovely affordables and they won't be my last.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## mugwump867 (Apr 8, 2013)

My wife has a knack for only noticing and commenting on watches that I've had for years -- "Is that a new watch?" "Nope, you bought it for me ten years ago." -- completely overlooking the revolving door of watches coming and going on a near weekly basis.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Except in exceptional cases, where a member is a sponsor, or a micro brand maker, I really cannot think well of members who have way more LIKES RECEIVED than LIKES GIVEN.

It points to something unpleasant in the character: of either clueless narcissism, or niggardliness... or,
something equally off-putting.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

justadad said:


> Naysayers are wrong.


Next naysayer I find, I'm letting 'em know...

In fact, here's a picture of one.
Just look at this snob - she'd rather go naked so she can afford a luxury watch than get an affordable and some clothes.
Sad, sad, sad.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

For the last 3 weeks I've been sleeping with a watch on and I love waking up during the night to check the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I always sleep with my watch. They will pry my watches from my cold dead hands before they take it away!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Except in exceptional cases, where a member is a sponsor, or a micro brand maker, I really cannot think well of members who have way more LIKES RECEIVED than LIKES GIVEN.
> 
> It points to something unpleasant in the character: of either clueless narcissism, or niggardliness... or,
> something equally off-putting.


But what if I am fully aware of my narcissism? And as such a narcissist, I would like to point out (mostly to remind myself) that I have received twice as many likes than I have given. In fairness, I am often posting from my phone's web browser because I do not want Tapatalk in my signature to distract from what I say and I have yet to figure out how to like other posts in the mobile interface. I, of course, must insist on always being fair to myself and will further commend myself for such humble disclosure.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

i have somewhat more likes received than given... SORRY... Fitz is a handsome cat and he gets a LOT of likes..

now let's talk about me... OH WAIT...


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Two confessions...

1 - often when I can't sleep, I hold my watch to my ear and get lulled to sleep by the 'tickety tackety tickety tackety' noise.

2 - Rolex subs annoy the feck out of me. How can a watch that costs 5k+ not manage to make a bracelet for it that actually lines up with case lugs?!!! I have watches that cost a few hundred pounds that have perfectly fitting straps. You point this out to any Rolex owner and 'it's a design feature', no its not, it's sheeeet design! Surely by now they could have managed to get it right!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Hey, there is no shame in getting into non-affordables and there is certainly a place for discussion and photos of them here with correct context. Just resist being the kind of person who responds to a new user proudly posting about his or her new Seiko 5 diver with, "You should have saved that money for a Seamaster or Submariner." Those people deserve to be dragged through swimming pool full of confiscated fakes with sharp unfinished corners.


I think by and large most people don't care here as long as you're not a douche about it... i've heard complaints about people posting non-affordables in the WRUW threads. I've stopped posting my Black Bay because I don't want to be one of "those" guys, but will happily post it within the confines of the BSH threads.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> But what if I am *fully aware of my narcissism*? And as such a narcissist, I would like to point out (mostly to remind myself) that I have received twice as many likes than I have given. In fairness, I am often posting from my phone's web browser because I do not want Tapatalk in my signature to distract from what I say and I have yet to figure out how to like other posts in the mobile interface. I, of course, must insist on always being fair to myself and will further commend myself for such humble disclosure.


Self-reflexive metanarcissism? How very deconstructionally postmodern of you. 
Are you Lit Crit prof? Or striving to become one someday? ;-)

Metaobjectionable.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

You really need to stop meta objectifying watches. That's not very PoMo of you, dude.



Chronopolis said:


> Self-reflexive metanarcissism? How very deconstructionally postmodern of you.
> Are you Lit Crit prof? Or striving to become one someday? ;-)
> 
> Metaobjectionable.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

I set my Seiko 7S26 about a minute fast last Friday. Wore it everyday except today. When I took it off last night it was about +17 seconds.

Wonder if it'll be running in the morning...

I set it by my Bulova which is about +1.5 seconds since 6-1.


----------



## kyliebert (Feb 4, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Self-reflexive metanarcissism? How very deconstructionally postmodern of you.
> Are you Lit Crit prof? Or striving to become one someday? ;-)
> 
> Metaobjectionable.


The rapier wit of a logophile juxtaposed with the filthiness of pond scum.... Chrono...WHO ARE YOU???!!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Except in exceptional cases, where a member is a sponsor, or a micro brand maker, I really cannot think well of members who have way more LIKES RECEIVED than LIKES GIVEN.
> 
> It points to something unpleasant in the character: of either clueless narcissism, or niggardliness... or,
> something equally off-putting.


What if by some miracle you start a popular thread that gets you multiple likes per post? I can only give out one like per post but can receive as many likes as there are members.

Math is against your judgment here.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

mugwump867 said:


> My wife has a knack for only noticing and commenting on watches that I've had for years -- "Is that a new watch?" "Nope, you bought it for me ten years ago." -- completely overlooking the revolving door of watches coming and going on a near weekly basis.


Oh man, that's perfect!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

kyliebert said:


> The rapier wit of a logophile juxtaposed with the filthiness of pond scum.... Chrono...WHO ARE YOU???!!!!


The short answer: A ronin scholar-monk-artist-stoner-man-child-young-thug. b-)

The proper SoCal answer: :-!

Whoa, like, dude! like, is anyone really anything but scum in juxtaposition to, like something else?

The answer to that (takes a hit), is, like, if you get on the 405 going north, and get off at Olympic, hang a left, and like, go like, to Sepulveda, and head up to Santa Monica Blvd, you'd be, all, like, Boo-hoom dude! Like, WTF! I coulda, like, just got off at Santa Monica!
And that's where it's at, man. 
Like, faaaakin... gnarly...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

So not only are you a priest of Cybele, a Lit Crit, and a ronin scholar monk artist stoner man child young thug, you're a surfer dude?

And an Angeleno to boot. No wonder. All that sunshine turns people into mental vagabonds and hipsters.



Chronopolis said:


> The short answer: A ronin scholar-monk-artist-stoner-man-child-young-thug. b-)
> 
> The proper SoCal answer: :-!
> 
> ...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> So not only are you a priest of Cybele, a Lit Crit, and a ronin scholar monk artist stoner man child young thug, you're *a surfer dude?
> *
> And an Angeleno to boot. No wonder. All that sunshine turns people into mental vagabonds and hipsters.


You might've seen me on Youtube talking about the gnarliness of surfing a barrel, and getting pitted roight inside, and going, like, KA-PAH! and GRRZZzjzjzjzjzjzz... :-!


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

57 days.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Except in exceptional cases, where a member is a sponsor, or a micro brand maker, I really cannot think well of members who have way more LIKES RECEIVED than LIKES GIVEN.
> 
> It points to something unpleasant in the character: of either clueless narcissism, or niggardliness... or,
> something equally off-putting.


I fall into the category of more like received than given. But I browse this site almost exclusively via my phone and the enhanced mobile version of WUS doesn't have a way of liking posts. Heck, it doesn't even notify me of likes I've received. It's been nearly a year since I joined and I think I've logged in on a non mobile device two or three times total. I guess I should do a better job with this.


----------



## kyliebert (Feb 4, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> The short answer: A ronin scholar-monk-artist-stoner-man-child-young-thug. b-)
> 
> The proper SoCal answer: :-!
> 
> ...


Duuuude....you appeal to my SoCal roots and my stoner heritage (takes thumb off the carburetor of bong). BTW... Get off on Pico, not Olympic, turn left take that to....wait...wtf...where are we going again??

"Huh, hey Bud, let's party!"
- Jeff Spicoli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Dude, if you have a van, I'll party with you any time.
I'll bring the donuts, if you got some ganja. ;-)

("Buddha sticks" were popular in my time.)



kyliebert said:


> Duuuude....you appeal to my SoCal roots and my stoner heritage (takes thumb off the carburetor of bong). BTW... Get off on Pico, not Olympic, turn left take that to....wait...wtf...where are we going again??
> 
> "Huh, hey Bud, let's party!"
> - Jeff Spicoli
> ...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

This would seem to be turning into Chronopolis' true confessions thread and I have strong suspicions about at least half of them. 

Still enjoying the view though.


----------



## kyliebert (Feb 4, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Dude, if you have a van, I'll party with you any time.
> I'll bring the donuts, if you got some ganja. ;-)
> 
> ("Buddha sticks" were popular in my time.)


"Red-hair sess" and "Chocolate Thai" were the herb of choice. Frosted Flakes with ice cold milk was the munchie of choice. I have a van...Toyota mini-van and I'm still a hellva lot fun to party with!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> This would seem to be turning into Chronopolis' true confessions thread and I have strong suspicions about at least half of them.
> 
> Still enjoying the view though.


Ya, it's true that I have a lot to cong-fey-yey-yuss.... not that I'm gon dooo thay-yut.

But folks who change out their strap on a Monster, and shamelessly post on the 'Seiko Mods' thread...
I'm like, "Hyeah, right. Why not post it again after you crack the crystal, hmm? 'Modification,' my bum."


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

Iandk said:


> Was up in amongst the mountains this weekend, and I neglected to take a picture with the Alpinist...
> 
> Doh.


Made I sure I got the picture this time...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Iandk said:


> Made I sure I got the picture this time...


Honest question: do you ever use the inner ring while hiking with GPS and all? Reminds me of how modern day divers are pretty much unlikely to dive just with a divers watch.


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Honest question: do you ever use the inner ring while hiking with GPS and all? Reminds me of how modern day divers are pretty much unlikely to dive just with a divers watch.


The inner ring on this watch specifically as a compass, no... namely because I've been been using the watch-as-compass trick with the hour hand on any and every watch since I was little, so adding a bezel with the directions on it isn't particularly useful for me. It pretty much gets relegated to being a timing bezel.

If I'm out in the middle of nowhere I'll have a real compass anyhow. Watch-as-compass gets used mostly if I've gotten turned around in an unfamiliar (urban) place and just need a quick bearing to make sure I'm walking in the right direction.

As for GPS... cell phone mapping I wouldn't rely on in the wilderness (reception, battery life, resistance to the elements). I do have an old (10+ year) Garmin unit which is handy, though it's due for an upgrade at this point. Still, compass + map is reliable, and will work without electricity.

I've had electronic devices die at the worst times (eg. arrive an at airport, need to call my ride, and cell phone is bricked. Nope, not a dead battery, turns on but dumps an error message during boot-up.) so I have a particular interest in things that don't require batteries (such as mechanical watches!). And usually have a backup of some sort (eg. phone numbers written down on paper, which I had during that particular airport incident).


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

Well, I did it ...

Here's my latest arrival, a few days ago. It didn't run when taking it out of the box, but after a light shake, it started running. I put it on and after some time, I noticed it stopped. I shook it again lightly, and it started again, only to stop after about 50 seconds ... I put it in a watch winder for a whole day and night, and I noticed it was still not running ...
Ready to send it back, I decided to open it up to see if something would block it. Then I noticed the absence of a rotor .. it's a mechanical (and I KNEW that when I ordered it ... Can you tell I have too many watches ?) !


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

^^^ That's awesome lol. Yeah, too many watches me thinks.


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> But what if I am fully aware of my narcissism? And as such a narcissist, I would like to point out (mostly to remind myself) that I have received twice as many likes than I have given. In fairness, I am often posting from my phone's web browser because I do not want Tapatalk in my signature to distract from what I say and I have yet to figure out how to like other posts in the mobile interface. I, of course, must insist on always being fair to myself and will further commend myself for such humble disclosure.


You can delete the signature in tapatalk.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

ilikefishes said:


> You can delete the signature in tapatalk.


Thanks. I should give Tapatalk another chance, especially now that the mobile interface became more buggy after the forum's new security upgrades.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

The Return of Sunday F71 Confessions...


I have difficulty pulling the trigger on vintage watches because I think to myself "Damn, someone might have died in that watch," and if it has no papers, I think "What if it was stolen?" And of course, there's that scene in Pulp Fiction.

I prefer deployant clasps over the traditional tang buckle on my watch straps.

I purchased 3 watches since committing to the "No Buy Pledge" in another thread and am embarrassed to post there again.

My refusal to wear a Christopher Ward is for a reason that is more irrational than most. I have difficulty with their logo and not their hideous new hipster typeset logo but the previous one. Every time I see one, I hear my head "chward, chward, chward, chward, chward…" in some kind of weird Pavlovian response.

When this thread started, I did not think I would like leather straps on watches and wanted only watches on bracelets. Oh how naïve I was.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I think it's very rare to have a watch stuck up someone's ass so I think you can rest easy on that score.



Mr. James Duffy said:


> The Return of Sunday F71 Confessions...
> 
> I have difficulty pulling the trigger on vintage watches because I think to myself "Damn, someone might have died in that watch," and if it has no papers, I think "What if it was stolen?" And of course, there's that scene in Pulp Fiction.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Whats worse than a double post? Having a timepiece up your ass twice.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I love vintage watches... I have tried to buy a couple on ebay.... didn't spend much but the watches are not that great... It has put me off... If I'm honest used watches kinda skeeve me out a bit also.. I have done a veeery deep clean of the couple I have...and still I can't quite get past the skeeve out. I may have officially given up on any vintage watches...

i like audio stuff and headphones... I am always amazed at the sales of used headphones, sometimes for fairly large amounts of money.... BLAH...just BLAH...


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

I absolutely love several of the watches made by Sea Gull. I just can't get past that name tho. Wearing a brand with a bird name... I really hope I can get past it, because there are at least two I really do want. I know. Silly.


----------



## Dabrador (Dec 21, 2010)

"A mechanical/automatic watch is a living being with a soul"

Hahahahahahahahahahahaha....no!

Another reason I don't like automatic watches...the pretentious nature of some owners.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Honest question: do you ever use the inner ring while hiking with GPS and all? Reminds me of how modern day divers are pretty much unlikely to dive just with a divers watch.


I have to confess to trying to judge the sun angle in this picture to see if the OP had actually aligned the compass bezel (looks close!). Forget getting the clicks right on a rotating dive bezel, this baby needs to be aligned with magnetic north to satisfy our collective OCD quirks


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Dabrador said:


> "A mechanical/automatic watch is a living being with a soul"
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahahahaha....no!
> 
> Another reason I don't like automatic watches...the pretentious nature of some owners.


While I don't think my automatics are living souls I think there is something to that without being pretentious at all.

I like to think that I'm no watch snob. I love my mid range watches a lot (more than the few higher ends I've had over the years) and some of my favorites are my most affordable (<$100)!

I like to personify my watches a bit once I've lived with them a while too. They each have a different personality (whether they are mechanical or quartz, analog or digital).

I look at it more this way: A mechanical watch has a heart, and a quartz has a brain! Each has positive and negative attributes and a role in my life. It's my job to make sure I utilize the right watch for the right job.


----------



## Dabrador (Dec 21, 2010)

justadad said:


> I look at it more this way: A mechanical watch has a heart, and a quartz has a brain! Each has positive and negative attributes and a role in my life. It's my job to make sure I utilize the right watch for the right job.


This is exactly what I'm looking for! I want my watch to be precise when it comes to time. In addition, I want it to have a bit of character. Is there a watch that has BOTH a brain and a heart? Loaded question, I know


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Dabrador said:


> This is exactly what I'm looking for! I want my watch to be precise when it comes to time. In addition, I want it to have a bit of character. Is there a watch that has BOTH a brain and a heart? Loaded question, I know


There are probably better choices but this is as close as I got!!









Bulova UltraHighFrequency Military Heritage series. Smooth sweep seconds and a perfect grab-n-go! It comes with a very comfy 2piece nato-esque strap in a soft olive green. I still prefer a one piece NATO for security purposes but this one comes pretty close! If I had a spring bar failure I still don't think it would slip off my wrist.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Dabrador said:


> "A mechanical/automatic watch is a living being with a soul"
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahahahaha....no!
> 
> Another reason I don't like automatic watches...the pretentious nature of some owners.


I get it. But I will say that those who usually say that crap are show-off newbies with more brio than wisdom. The more mature collectors understand that even mentioning "soul" is asking for a rhetorical beat down.

What annoys me about many collectors is their often-dismissive disdain for quartz, driven by their desire to retreat from modern technology, that essentially betrays their purported concern for technology and "innovation".


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't look down on Quartz. I'm just not finding one that interests me with the character and ruggedness and design aesthetics of an automatic. The closest one o want is the Precista Prs-18q and that's currently out of stock.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Dabrador said:


> This is exactly what I'm looking for! I want my watch to be precise when it comes to time. In addition, I want it to have a bit of character. Is there a watch that has BOTH a brain and a heart? Loaded question, I know


Bulova's Precisionist/Accutron II/UHF line. Smooth second hand (like mechanicals). Near-high accuracy quartz-level accuracy. Just beautiful. The Precisionist Wilton and the 98B224 Big Blue are the ones I own.


----------



## Unit 91 (Sep 2, 2007)

I read the entire thread. 

I find myself wearing the less expensive end of my collection's spectrum much more than the opposite. Not because I'm afraid of wearing the other stuff, but because they don't seem as suited to daily tomfoolery. Currently wearing a Sinn 103 St Sa more because I recently acquired it than any other reason. Meanwhile my Black Monster is calling to me.

I own a Fossil that I'm not super fond of, but was a gift. I own a Fossil wallet that I am quite fond of.

I gave my Suunto Core away to a friend that has wanted one since their release, but couldn't afford one. 

This new Pokemon Go game infuriates me and I can't understand why anyone would want MORE time with their head buried in their phone.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Unit 91 said:


> This new Pokemon Go game infuriates me and I can't understand why anyone would want MORE time with their head buried in their phone.


On the plus side, it does get some people who wouldn't normally have done so to go outside...


----------



## Unit 91 (Sep 2, 2007)

eljay said:


> On the plus side, it does get some people who wouldn't normally have done so to go outside...


So I'm told. It also gets them playing in traffic... idiotas.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Unit 91 said:


> So I'm told. It also gets them playing in traffic... idiotas.


You win some, you lose some


----------



## Unit 91 (Sep 2, 2007)

eljay said:


> You win some, you lose some


Fair enough, sir.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Unit 91 said:


> So I'm told. It also gets them playing in traffic... idiotas.


we need to thin the herd anyway.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Unit 91 said:


> This new Pokemon Go game infuriates me and I can't understand why anyone would want MORE time with their head buried in their phone.


I hear there's a super-rare pokemon just outside chronopolis's house... but only for the brave!


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

eljay said:


> You win some, you lose some


As a Christian, I pray for their families. As someone who likes to thin the herd, I applaud the dedication of Pokemon's creators to this cause.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Unit 91 said:


> I read the entire thread.
> 
> I find myself wearing the less expensive end of my collection's spectrum much more than the opposite. Not because I'm afraid of wearing the other stuff, but because they don't seem as suited to daily tomfoolery. Currently wearing a Sinn 103 St Sa more because I recently acquired it than any other reason. Meanwhile my Black Monster is calling to me.
> 
> ...





eljay said:


> On the plus side, it does get some people who wouldn't normally have done so to go outside...





Unit 91 said:


> So I'm told. It also gets them playing in traffic... idiotas.





eljay said:


> You win some, you lose some


In Singapore, someone just lost his job because he "complained" of not being able to play Pokemon Go. True story.

Man calls S'pore a 'fu**ing sh**' country, Internet rages, man gets fired within a day | Mothership.SG


----------



## Unit 91 (Sep 2, 2007)

eljay said:


> You win some, you lose some





jisham said:


> I hear there's a super-rare pokemon just outside chronopolis's house... but only for the brave!


Isn't that a bit like getting in the windowless van marked 'free candy'?


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Unit 91 said:


> Isn't that a bit like getting in the windowless van marked 'free candy'?


Around here it's more like this....









Never actually thought I'd be able to use this pic again.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

jisham said:


> I hear there's a super-rare pokemon just outside chronopolis's house... but only for the brave!


D'OH!
I am not paranoid or anything but... who told you?


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

⬆The word Pokemon translates to "Pocket Monster" in English!! This info doesn't make this any better!!


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

justadad said:


> ⬆The word Pokemon translates to "Pocket Monster" in English!! This info doesn't make this any better!!


Technically, it's a portmanteau of 'pocket' and 'monster'...


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> D'OH!
> I am not paranoid or anything but... who told you?


I saw it when I was walking through your house in my yeti suit.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Iandk said:


> Technically, it's a portmanteau of 'pocket' and 'monster'...


Oooooh Justa - wait til I tell the boys what just happened here!


----------



## Flip.willy (Aug 1, 2015)

I hate finding a thread I like, but it's already 125 pages deep. Sorry if this has been said, I fast forwarded. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

jisham said:


> I hear there's a super-rare pokemon just outside chronopolis's house... but only for the brave!


I think it was a Spankasaurus.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Jtragic said:


> I think it was a Spankasaurus.
> 
> View attachment 8727434


I heard it was a Velocifaptor.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

Here is my confession...

I have just purchased the SKX007. I heard so much about this watch in the last couple of years after my interest in watches became an obsession. Now here is the confession: a small part of me was scared because of the hype. After all, I told myself, maybe people exaggerate (whether willingly or unwillingly) the beauty of this piece because of the cult status this watch has reached. Ladies and gentleman, I WAS WRONG! If anything, this watch needs even more hype!

Just a word about the jubilee bracelet. Because of the negative opinions, I was prepared for a very poor bracelet. Well, I like it... A lot. Not because it is outstanding or anything, but I had prepared myself for the worse, so thank you for that


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I confess similar. I hated the SKX007/09 mainly due to the hands. I just got a skx009 in a trade and I love it. I am going to get an 007 and mod it.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

The Captain made me realize I expressed myself rather poorly in my previous message...

From what I wrote, you might think I wasn't sure I liked the watch before purchasing it. This isn't true, I loved it. What I meant was that I was afraid that the 007 wouldn't deserve all the love. It turns out it deserves even more!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> Oooooh Justa - wait til I tell the boys what just happened here!


Yeah, it's the "technically" that makes it art!

Technically, I don't care that much.


----------



## Unit 91 (Sep 2, 2007)

Less confession than frustrated rant in 3... 2... 1...

People that say 'net to me' in their ads can choke on the whole bag. Just ask for more money... frustrating.

If you sold the piece you are advertising then MARK IT AS SOLD!!!! GD LSJDF:LSIUH:FEIO JSNAZZLEFRASS.

That is all for now.


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

^ yeah. +1 on that whole rant for me too.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Unit 91 said:


> Less confession than frustrated rant in 3... 2... 1...
> 
> People that say 'net to me' in their ads can choke on the whole bag. Just ask for more money... frustrating.
> 
> If you sold the piece you are advertising then MARK IT AS SOLD!!!! GD LSJDF:LSIUH:FEIO JSNAZZLEFRASS.


I wish you would GO DO something supah nasteh to people who do sissy stuff like this ( I hate them too)... 
Y' know, like "help" them choke on the bag.

Then you would have something to cong-fey-yey-yey-yuss about, and for us to read with glee.


----------



## Unit 91 (Sep 2, 2007)

Chronopolis said:


> I wish you would GO DO something supah nasteh to people who do sissy stuff like this ( I hate them too)...
> Y' know, like "help" them choke on the bag.
> 
> Then you would have something to cong-fey-yey-yey-yuss about, and for us to read with glee.


WUS lynch mob?


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I purchased 3 watches since committing to the "No Buy Pledge" in another thread and am embarrassed to post there again.


Completely 100% AWESOME lol

Thx for the laugh!


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

0 days. Waiting on the delivery man.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Another confession...

I posted an strap up for sale for the price I bought it for which was significantly less than other ones go for. 

I had a prospective buyer contact me and tell me that the item was fake because they speculated who the source was (I said it was a flip in the posting) and then proceeded to make me offer me for 60% of what my list price of was. When I refused his offer he sent me additional messages challenging me saying that the item was fake and how can I try to sell it!

Much to my dismay the item was still listed two days later. Just bad timing I guess. He sends me an additional message and offers me 20% of the original amount!!!!!!

I deal with a lot of "winners" in my line of work so I go the extra mile to be tactful but not this guy. 

Here's the confession: he's a big contributor to a lot of the threads I read and he lists a lot of items for sale but now I hate him! I tried to let it go but I finally blocked him and no longer see his threads. Now I only wish he would get a bad case of diarrhea as revenge!

Has this happened to anyone else????

(P.S. I don't truly wish him diarrhea, that shtuf sucks!)


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

With the exception of one Grail, I'm pretty much done with collecting watches. I'm happy with my idiosyncratic collection. I am even tempted to post my collection but want to wait. Coming to WUS is not as interesting as it used to be.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

RainDog said:


> The Captain made me realize I expressed myself rather poorly in my previous message...


Am I the only one appreciating the delicious irony of Captain Obvious making RainDog realize something he already knew?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I won my first auction in Japan. Here's another fine mess you got me into


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

dsbe90 said:


> Another confession...
> 
> I posted an strap up for sale for the price I bought it for which was significantly less than other ones go for.
> 
> ...


I went to search for said listing. :-d


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

RainDog said:


> Here is my confession...
> 
> I have just purchased the SKX007. I heard so much about this watch in the last couple of years after my interest in watches became an obsession. Now here is the confession: a small part of me was scared because of the hype. After all, I told myself, maybe people exaggerate (whether willingly or unwillingly) the beauty of this piece because of the cult status this watch has reached. Ladies and gentleman, I WAS WRONG! If anything, this watch needs even more hype!
> 
> Just a word about the jubilee bracelet. Because of the negative opinions, I was prepared for a very poor bracelet. Well, I like it... A lot. Not because it is outstanding or anything, but I had prepared myself for the worse, so thank you for that





Capt Obvious said:


> I confess similar. I hated the SKX007/09 mainly due to the hands. I just got a skx009 in a trade and I love it. I am going to get an 007 and mod it.


Just went through the same experience. I had always liked the SKX watches but felt they were a bit over hyped. Last November I found a deal on a new SKX009 with the standard Z22 rubber strap. I liked it but it didn't really completely win me over. I had an Orient Mako Pepsi that I actually still preferred (the Orient blue dial divers must be seen to be appreciated). End result was the Mako maintained its position in my watch rotation and the SKX009 sat in the watch case, only rarely worn.

Fast forward to May, I picked up both a SKXA35 and SKX173, both on OEM rubber straps, which also included a separate OEM 44G1ZZ jubilee bracelet as part of the deal. I wanted the bracelet for modding for a Citizen BN0151-09L "Prime". Like RainDog, I was skeptical of the jubilee but saw it as a potential solution for the difficult to pair Citizen.

Anyways, before modding, decided to put the jubilee on the SKX009. It was as if the picture was finally complete. It just simply works for me now. I have started wearing the SKX009 almost continuously (the Pepsi Mako is languishing in the case...future uncertain). I now understand the cult status the SKX has. Even with the recent creep in prices, the watch is still an excellent value.

As a foot note, I have also picked up two more 44G1ZZ for the SKXA35 and SKX173. There are IWS (Insufferable Watch Snobs) who sneer at the jubilee but for the $30 each, there is nothing that comes close in looks or value. It completed the SKX for me.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

jisham said:


> Am I the only one appreciating the delicious irony of Captain Obvious making RainDog realize something he already knew?


Haha no you are not the only one..

It is safe to say that my mind has been "Captain-ed".


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

MacInFL said:


> Just went through the same experience. I had always liked the SKX watches but felt they were a bit over hyped. Last November I found a deal on a new SKX009 with the standard Z22 rubber strap. I liked it but it didn't really completely win me over. I had an Orient Mako Pepsi that I actually still preferred (the Orient blue dial divers must be seen to be appreciated). End result was the Mako maintained its position in my watch rotation and the SKX009 sat in the watch case, only rarely worn.
> 
> Fast forward to May, I picked up both a SKXA35 and SKX173, both on OEM rubber straps, which also included a separate OEM 44G1ZZ jubilee bracelet as part of the deal. I wanted the bracelet for modding for a Citizen BN0151-09L "Prime". Like RainDog, I was skeptical of the jubilee but saw it as a potential solution for the difficult to pair Citizen.
> 
> ...


I never could bond with my '009 as-is. I went pretty much all-in modding it, including swapping the OEM Jubilee for a Super Jubilee. I really liked it, 
then, but ended up giving it to a friend when he retired.










Feeling the need for another SKX, but wanting to rein in the budget a bit, I decided that a 173 w/ 'flakes and OEM Jubilee would be a fine addition:









Works fine for me.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

This is terrible, and I'd hate for this to happen to me (or anyone frankly), but I kinda find reading the "scam/terrible experience" threads in the WUS feedback/reputation forum _far_ more interesting than anything else in there and will scan for them whenever I have to go in there to write feedback for someone or read what someone left for me.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I have owned multiple Seiko watches -- SKX007, SARB033, a JDM Smart Spirit chrono. And while I liked them, even liked them very much, I never developed the deep, abiding relationship with them that so many people here seem to have. All ultimately got flipped.

Put another way, I have never owned a Seiko watch that I loved. (No; I've never seen a Grand Seiko in real life.)

How's _that_ for a controversial confession?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I won my first auction in Japan. Here's another fine mess you got me into


I recently acquired Chinese domestic watches through taobao using a Chinese purchasing agent.

We are on the fringes now. Fast forward a few years and we'll be climbing mountains in Tibet, asking an old Sherpa sitting squat-legged to open his ornate watch case, hidden under a yak hide.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

RainDog said:


> Just a word about the jubilee bracelet. Because of the negative opinions, I was prepared for a very poor bracelet. Well, I like it... A lot. Not because it is outstanding or anything, but I had prepared myself for the worse, so thank you for that


Its the darnest thing, my skx jubilee bracelet is about the most comfortable bracelet I have. After all its poor write ups, I was half expecting it to take my hand off at the wrist, or at least give me debilitating injuries.
It micro-adjusts really well, and sits so softly on my arm, its almost not there. I change watch straps/bracelets back and forth the whole time, but I leave the skx on its jubilee.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

My lovely bride is in the shower and I'm reading this thread on the final day of my honeymoon in Negril. 😊


----------



## artaxerxes (Oct 19, 2011)

Here's another confession-in my mind quartz movements waste a lot of space because they are much smaller than the case in which they are mounted, usually (but if you look at this from the other angle-they don't occupy much space, being sized economically!) and the movements for mechanical watches usually make better use of the case size, occupying a lot more space (or being sized uneconomically compared to quartz!)
Contradictions, anyone?


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Rice and Gravy said:


> My lovely bride is in the shower and I'm reading this thread on the final day of my honeymoon in Negril. ?


Pics?

I kid,I kid...  Congrats, man, I'm almost 11 yrs in now.


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

I confess that while swimming at the beach last 
week, I could not wear my 200m WR dive watch 
in the water. Some kinda phobia I guess but I 
couldn't do it.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

Rice and Gravy said:


> My lovely bride is in the shower and I'm reading this thread on the final day of my honeymoon in Negril. 


Your watches are so lucky to have you.

PS: congratulations, so rude of me not to write this first. I wish you a wonderful life with your wife and family, full of health, love, and all the rest!


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

artaxerxes said:


> Here's another confession-in my mind quartz movements waste a lot of space because they are much smaller than the case in which they are mounted, usually (but if you look at this from the other angle-they don't occupy much space, being sized economically!) and the movements for mechanical watches usually make better use of the case size, occupying a lot more space (or being sized uneconomically compared to quartz!)
> Contradictions, anyone?


A lot of folks would argue otherwise, especially when talking about 42mm watches with date windows that aren't at the edge of the indices. Of course, everybody's wrong: The watch movement does what it is designed by people to do.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I have owned multiple Seiko watches -- SKX007, SARB033, a JDM Smart Spirit chrono. And while I liked them, even liked them very much, I never developed the deep, abiding relationship with them that so many people here seem to have. All ultimately got flipped.
> 
> Put another way, I have never owned a Seiko watch that I loved. (No; I've never seen a Grand Seiko in real life.)
> 
> How's _that_ for a controversial confession?


That's fine. I have no great love for Tissot. The Visodate looks like it was designed by a Hun and a Viking. Its skeleton has no steampunk finesse. The rest have as much character as a suburban ranch house. I'd rather own another Invicta.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Rice and Gravy said:


> My lovely bride is in the shower and I'm reading this thread on the final day of my honeymoon in Negril. 


Confession.

I read this post

and thought to myself

"Where is Negril?"


----------



## SeanoftheDead516 (Jun 11, 2016)

Mediocre said:


> Confession.
> 
> I read this post
> 
> ...


I'm sure you've already googled it but it's in Jamaica. Beautiful beach resorts in Negril. My wife and I went there for our honeymoon. If you have money most people go to Sandals. If you don't have lots of money but have money for a nice vacation with your wife you go to Couples. We were young newlyweds and for an all inclusive 7 day trip with air fare, endless drinks, meals, food, insurance, events, etc. I think we spent $2500-3000. It's a lot for most people and we were very fortunate to be able to go but it was totally worth it compared to the Sandals cost of 15K +.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanoftheDead516 (Jun 11, 2016)

Rice and Gravy said:


> My lovely bride is in the shower and I'm reading this thread on the final day of my honeymoon in Negril.


Congrats! I hope you had a wonderful time. My wife and I spent our honeymoon in Negril as well a few years back. Did you stay at an all inclusive resort? We stayed at Couples and had a wonderful time. We're saving up to go back soon.

Blessings to you and your new bride. I hope for a long and prosperous marriage for you sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> Just went through the same experience. I had always liked the SKX watches but felt they were a bit over hyped. Last November I found a deal on a new SKX009 with the standard Z22 rubber strap. I liked it but it didn't really completely win me over. I had an Orient Mako Pepsi that I actually still preferred (the Orient blue dial divers must be seen to be appreciated). End result was the Mako maintained its position in my watch rotation and the SKX009 sat in the watch case, only rarely worn.
> 
> Fast forward to May, I picked up both a SKXA35 and SKX173, both on OEM rubber straps, which also included a separate OEM 44G1ZZ jubilee bracelet as part of the deal. I wanted the bracelet for modding for a Citizen BN0151-09L "Prime". Like RainDog, I was skeptical of the jubilee but saw it as a potential solution for the difficult to pair Citizen.
> 
> ...


The strapcode jubilee for seiko is quite a bit nicer.

But I have heard the seiko jubilee is damned comfortable


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I have my first Seiko, I love it. 




Sent from my iPhone accidentally, due to the gate being left ajar


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

I did not buy a watch on Amazon Prime Tuesday. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Prdrers said:


> I'm almost 11 yrs in now.


Don't lose hope! 
With good behavior, you might get parol in another 4-5. :-!
Focus, man!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Rice and Gravy said:


> My lovely bride is in the shower and I'm reading this thread on the final day of my honeymoon in Negril. 


Buddy,

Let me tell you now. You were in the wrong room doing the wrong thing when you posted that message.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

kinglee said:


> I did not buy a watch on Amazon Prime Tuesday.


Neither did I. Needed casual and business casual pants more than I needed watches. So I bought two pairs.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Rocat said:


> Buddy,
> 
> Let me tell you now. You were in the wrong room doing the wrong thing when you posted that message.


Pretty much. Getting intimate time doesn't get easier once the kids come along.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Rocat said:


> Buddy,
> 
> Let me tell you now. You were in the wrong room doing the wrong thing when you posted that message.


Maybe Rice-n-Gravy and his lovely bride are up in years, you never know.

If so, I can imagine a dialogue going like this on their honeymoon, with Mrs R&G in the bathroom:

Mr. R&G: Knock knock. "What's taking ya so long?"

Mrs. R&G: Out of breadth, "I need to rest. I have an aCUTE anGINA."

Mr. R&G: "OK." And then mutters, "Heck, I hope so, cuz the rest of ya ain't so hot." :-!


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Don't lose hope!
> With good behavior, you might get parol in another 4-5. :-!
> Focus, man!


That "parole" usually costs half your assets and a third of your income. Oh, and weekend fatherhood. Just stay in jail.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Sevenmack said:


> Pretty much. Getting intimate time doesn't get easier once the kids come along.


Tell me about it. I swear that for the 1st year there is some kind of sensor that goes from her parts to the kid.


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

kinglee said:


> I did not buy a watch on Amazon Prime Tuesday.
> 
> I confess, I didn't buy a watch either,
> didn't even sign up for Prime.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Capt Obvious said:


> Tell me about it. I swear that for the 1st year there is some kind of sensor that goes from her parts to the kid.


For my wife, the issue is that our son decides to take an entire hour to fall asleep. Before that happens, he runs out of his room five times, pretends to go to the bathroom, and generally makes a menace of himself. By the time he sleeps, no one is interested in doing anything. Other than sleep.

[Thank God for work at home days. That's when "business" gets done.]

I know people with teens long for the days when their kids would come out of their room. I am counting the days to when all he wants to do is stay in his.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sevenmack said:


> Thank God for work at home days. That's when "*business*" gets done.
> 
> .


I myself prefer the correct spelling of the word: _*bidniss*_. 
Knowaddamsayin? ;-)

Oh, and some "gittin ready fo bidniss time" soundtrack


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Don't lose hope!
> With good behavior, you might get parol in another 4-5. :-!
> Focus, man!


Ahh, the refreshing optimism of the youthful.... Sorry, got confused, I mean deep cynicism of the world weary.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Sevenmack said:


> [Thank God for work at home days. That's when "business" gets done.]


You a pron star?


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Jtragic said:


> You a pron star?


No. Though p0rn people do make for a better class of people than the wonks, politicians, and philanthropy folks with whom I usually associate. The higher the pedigree, the higher the piles of horse manure.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

I had a dream the other night… A dream that I was at Cristiano Ronaldo's house and we were talking about watches. Specifically we were talking about Panerai watches. He was showing me all his Panerais (I don't even know if he owns even one Panerai) and then he brings out a Radiomir and says, this one's for you. 

Then he starts singing… It's business, it's business time!


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

I like to wear 18mm natos on my 20mm lug watches.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jellytime said:


> I like to wear 18mm natos on my 20mm lug watches.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I had a dream that Chronopolis was handing out NTH subs like candy.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> I had a dream that Chronopolis was handing out NTH subs like candy.


Never put 'Chronopolis' and 'candy' in the same sentence, my friend. Oh the imagery!


leaving before he sees this...


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Maybe Rice-n-Gravy and his lovely bride are up in years, you never know.
> 
> If so, I can imagine a dialogue going like this on their honeymoon, with Mrs R&G in the bathroom:
> 
> ...


Great. Now I want to eat rice and gravy and then throw it up.


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

Something that I don't *like*:

People that "Like" everything. Usually in a WRUW thread. 
IF YOU "LIKE" EVERYTHING, THEN YOUR "LIKE" DOESN'T MEAN ANYTHING!!

Sorry for the yelling.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Jellytime said:


> I like to wear 18mm natos on my 20mm lug watches.


Why, that is just dirty showing off naked springbar like that. I feel like I'm peeking up a skirt or down a blouse. Hey babe, what else you got there? Let's move over to this quiet corner over here before chronopolis sees us.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

evvignes said:


> Something that I don't *like*:
> 
> People that "Like" everything. Usually in a WRUW thread.
> IF YOU "LIKE" EVERYTHING, THEN YOUR "LIKE" DOESN'T MEAN ANYTHING!!
> ...


No like given.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Tanjecterly said:


> I had a dream that Chronopolis was handing out NTH subs like candy.


Now that is a nightmare!


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

evvignes said:


> Something that I don't *like*:
> 
> People that "Like" everything. Usually in a WRUW thread.
> IF YOU "LIKE" EVERYTHING, THEN YOUR "LIKE" DOESN'T MEAN ANYTHING!!
> ...


Cool. No likes for you. Because of the all-caps. You're welcome!;-)


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

Sevenmack said:


> Cool. No likes for you. Because of the all-caps. You're welcome!;-)


But I like likes. 
They make me feel special. |> :-!


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

I don't get this infatuation with the KonTiki Eterna watches with the pizza slice numbers. I look at it and just don't see a desirable watch at that price point... or any price point!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

I just spent 20-30 seconds trying (unsuccessfully) to find the first stem position (for date change) on a vintage diver with a non-quickset date!! 

Doh!!!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

evvignes said:


> Something that I don't *like*:
> 
> People that "Like" everything. Usually in a WRUW thread.
> IF YOU "LIKE" EVERYTHING, THEN YOUR "LIKE" DOESN'T MEAN ANYTHING!!
> ...


I will randomly click like to a hundred posts whether or not I like them just to further taint the data. (Heh, taint.)


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

kinglee said:


> I don't get this infatuation with the KonTiki Eterna watches with the pizza slice numbers. I look at it and just don't see a desirable watch at that price point... or any price point!


I was like you once. You'll come around. b-)


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

kinglee said:


> I don't get this infatuation with the KonTiki Eterna watches with the pizza slice numbers. I look at it and just don't see a desirable watch at that price point... or any price point!


That's your preference and you are entitled to it. I myself am not a fan of most of Rolex's and Breitling's lineup. But to explain why I am enthused by the KonTiki, here are some photos:


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

It don't do it for me either, personally (yet). But I'll give credit where it's due. It's very unique and beautifully crafted. I may come around one day, too.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm sure that you've all seen a gorgeous woman in a slim fitting dress that shows nice curves with a pretty smile and sparkling eyes and you get close to her and talk only to find out that she has enormously bad breath -- the kind that would stun a charging water buffalo senseless. 

Yeah, the Eterna Kon Tiki's like that.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> I'm sure that you've all seen a gorgeous woman in a slim fitting dress that shows nice curves with a pretty smile and sparkling eyes and you get close to her and talk only to find out that she has enormously bad breath -- the kind that would stun a charging water buffalo senseless.
> 
> Yeah, the Eterna Kon Tiki's like that.


Sometimes its best to leave the eyes do all the talking


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Confession: I look at pictures of all the watches I've flipped and wish I had them back. 

Confession: when I finally reacquire a piece, I'm 6-for-6 in flipping those, with #7 on the Bay waiting to join them. 

Conclusion: I like acquiring watches more than owning them. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^^ You fit the classic definition of addiction.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> That's your preference and you are entitled to it. I myself am not a fan of most of Rolex's and Breitling's lineup. But to explain why I am enthused by the KonTiki, here are some photos....[/ATTACH]


Don't get me wrong, it is not an ugly watch. Sort of like Julia Roberts. A lot people think she is gorgeous, me not so much.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I constantly flip watches because I can't afford the ones I really want:

- Speedmaster Professional (I have a MK2 but it's not quite the same)
- GMT-Master II BLNR
- Grand Seiko Snowflake


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Julia Roberts has extraordinary bad breath?



kinglee said:


> Don't get me wrong, it is not an ugly watch. Sort of like Julia Roberts. A lot people think she is gorgeous, me not so much.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Confession: I look at pictures of all the watches I've flipped and wish I had them back.
> 
> Confession: when I finally reacquire a piece, I'm 6-for-6 in flipping those, with #7 on the Bay waiting to join them.
> 
> ...


You should definitely avoid getting into Pokemon Go


----------



## mugwump867 (Apr 8, 2013)

kinglee said:


> I don't get this infatuation with the KonTiki Eterna watches with the pizza slice numbers. I look at it and just don't see a desirable watch at that price point... or any price point!


Among the handful of watches that are often talked about on the forum and in the deals threads the KonTiki is the only one that appeals to me which means I'll likely never get my hands on one. Maybe I just like pizza.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I feel like a sellout. Ever since joining WUS I have held a severe dislike of the Seiko SKX007/009/etc. I recently got a 009 in trade and I love it. I love it to the point where I have listed my Pepsi Mako for sale.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

I had a real breakthrough in church today. Real clarity, purpose, meaning. In other words, I talked about watches with two people. Possibly converted them into the WUSdom.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> I feel like a sellout. Ever since joining WUS I have held a severe dislike of the Seiko SKX007/009/etc. I recently got a 009 in trade and I love it. I love it to the point where I have listed my Pepsi Mako for sale.


I know some people want to hate on the 007 / 009 basically because they are the obvious entry iso diver choice really ... but whatever it is a better watch than the mako all day everyday... looks better as well .... I'm sorry but I think the mako looks quite cheap ...obviously many love the mako and that is fine and all.

But I'd take the 009 all day any day.









actually I haven't worn mine in a bit.. I'm going to rectify that tomorrow actually.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I have sinned,

1. I don't like cats. Apologies in advance to atarione and Fitz, but I'm not a cat guy

2. I don't get the Eterna Kontiki, it's not ugly but I have yet to see the beauty.

3. I prefer Quartz and digital. Even my Laco is Quartz, although my next purchase will be an auto diver.

4. I don't like the looks of the NATO's or Zulu's, but in fairness I have never had one on my wrist. I am going to try one and see but I don't know...

I will defend your right to love your cats, Eternas, NATO's and autos and I will not judge your for your preferences. I may even come around to like all of the above, except for the cats, not the cats.

feel better already.


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> I had a real breakthrough in church today. Real clarity, purpose, meaning. In other words, I talked about watches with two people. Possibly converted them into the WUSdom.


Testify!


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

cairoanan said:


> I had a real breakthrough in church today. Real clarity, purpose, meaning. In other words, I talked about watches with two people. Possibly converted them into the WUSdom.


One of the deacons at my new church wears a Grand Reverso Duo. Noticed while putting my tithe into the collection basket. Another deacon wears a Rolex. Got a little nervous about my money.

Then I noticed that the pastor wears a Bulova Precisionist. A Wilton like mine. Felt a lot better, especially since he handed over the church's cash gift for his birthday to the collection plate.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

kinglee said:


> Don't get me wrong, it is not an ugly watch. Sort of like Julia Roberts. A lot people think she is gorgeous, me not so much.


Now that's an insult. The KonTiki is far more beautiful than Julia Roberts. Compare it to Jennifer Lawrence? Now I can work with that.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> Now that's an insult. The KonTiki is far more beautiful than Julia Roberts. Compare it to Jennifer Lawrence? Now I can work with that.
> View attachment 8778258


It's not the first thing I noticed, but she has a lot of moles. Not a deal breaker or anything, don't get me wrong she is a sight to behold. Weird I never noticed it before...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

5. I read all 257 pages of this forum. All. 257. Pages. In less than 36 hours, you talk about a time suck. Nothing else got done this weekend, obviously. And I enjoyed almost every single post.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Like several of you today I always notice the watches I come across at church as well. There are a fair few Rolex subs but a lot more Invicta 8926s. I have come across Speedys and Timex from folks you'd never guess would wear either! More G-Shocks than I can count (I have never seen the allure of these myself). I have never come across anything that would suggest a WIS though (think: microbrand, obscure Swiss, and the like). Our lead pastor wore a Luminox for years but today he mentioned that his wife just bought him a fitbit (hardly a watch at all) and he promptly gained 12.5 pounds!! My favorite watch that I see at church from time to time is an older gentlemen's vintage Bulova Snorkel super compressor! I still haven't worked up the courage to talk to him about it!


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

The church stories are funny. There's an older gentleman at my church who has old money and owns a real estate firm as well. He's well woven into the local societal fabric. One service while shaking his hand I asked about his watch. It was a $30 Timex. To be clear, this guy could wear a Richard Mille on each wrist with no sweat. But he said he likes cheap watches. I thought it was a pretty cool conversation.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Prdrers said:


> The church stories are funny. There's an older gentleman at my church who has old money and owns a real estate firm as well. He's well woven into the local societal fabric. One service while shaking his hand I asked about his watch. It was a $30 Timex. To be clear, this guy could wear a Richard Mille on each wrist with no sweat. But he said he likes cheap watches. I thought it was a pretty cool conversation.


My father-in-law makes a point of not wearing his more-expensive watches. As it is, he chairs the deacon board of his church and is the biggest tither to the coffers. One reason: To him, church should be the last place to show off wealth, especially because it should be focused on God. Besides, church folks get jealous. The last thing he wants is for the rest of the church to see how well he is really living. No Air-King at the church -- and no church folks invited to the 10 acres he lives on.


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

I confess that the only watch style that I know
for sure that I want is a digital Gshock. Not sure
which one, but that's gonna be my next purchase.
That's all I'm confessen for now.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

WTM said:


> I confess that the only watch style that I know
> for sure that I want is a digital Gshock. Not sure
> which one, but that's gonna be my next purchase.
> That's all I'm confessen for now.


Prooove iiit.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Tanjecterly said:


> ^^^^ You fit the classic definition of addiction.


Confession: I have this problem as well.

Confession: all these comparison comments between KonTiki and pizza make me want pizza right now. At midnight. While ready for bed.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I have sinned,
> 
> 1. I don't like cats. Apologies in advance to atarione and Fitz, but I'm not a cat guy
> 
> ...


I love NATO's they are great in the water because you are so unlikely to lose your watch to the ocean ... that is the main reason I keep my dive watches on NATO's ..I also like the looks and the easy strap changes.

as for the Cat thing... you know as long as you are not mean to cats that is fine.. I think most people would like / love cats if they got to know them... they are neat little creatures with very distinct / strong personalities. Fitz for his part mostly avoids people ... except when he knows / sense a person is a cat person... my neighbor had a friend come over..big guy and Fitz walked out and just blocked this guys path and sat down on the sidewalk in-front of him, this pretty large dude just reached down and petted Fitz and said "Hi Kitty"... It was pretty funny.

Fitz is a pretty well mannered cat.... I have a lot of stereo equipment / speakers Fitz doesn't mess with them or claw the speaker grills (or the couch or anything else really), He has a scratching post that he just DESTROYS..I have to buy him a new one about 3 times a year actually but he doesn't mess with the furniture.

I have told this story before, but Fitz came to be my cat because he started coming around my house and sneaking in to visit my sick wife (she is doing well now but she is a cancer survivor) eventually he just stayed and so he became my cat.


----------



## Damascus8 (Aug 14, 2013)

So I cleaned up the office today and I was struck by how many watch boxes I had... Then I got to thinking, I like and will keep my watches and can't see selling any of them, so what about the boxes. Some are reasonably elaborate - Stuckx Bullhead comes to mind - but they sit empty under the desk taking up space. Toss them, store them???

I think I want less packaging watch-wise.

Cats I like.


Tap tap, ipad, tap...


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

I do not see myself servicing my manual/automatic watches ever, turn over being the main factor, the other factor being the cost ratio of the service vs purchase price ( my watches average $300 in price).


Me!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

atarione said:


> I know some people want to hate on the 007 / 009 basically because they are the obvious entry iso diver choice really ... but whatever it is a better watch than the mako all day everyday... looks better as well .... I'm sorry but I think the mako looks quite cheap ...obviously many love the mako and that is fine and all.
> But I'd take the 009 all day any day.


To me too, the SKX looks like the real deal when compared to the Mako. But I got a Citizen NY-0040 recently and couldn't help but think that this is in fact the real deal, if we are talking a well-built, great value, automatic diving watch. Winding mechanism, in the vast majority of cases regulated out of the box w/o major discrepancies between the positions, no bezel/dial misalignments, nice soft rubber. That's 4 out of 5 problems with the typical SKX, although its tied for the fifth, having a worthless bracelet as well (with folded links). I really am at a loss why the SKX (much less the Mako) is getting all the love while the Citizen isn't.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Prdrers said:


> The church stories are funny. There's an older gentleman at my church who has old money and owns a real estate firm as well. He's well woven into the local societal fabric. One service while shaking his hand I asked about his watch. It was a $30 Timex. To be clear, this guy could wear a Richard Mille on each wrist with no sweat. But he said he likes cheap watches. I thought it was a pretty cool conversation.


I chuckled a bit when I noticed that this post of yours was number 666


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I chuckled a bit when I noticed that this post of yours was number 666


Lol, wow had no idea. I'm using tapatalk, and it doesn't show post counts. What are the chances?


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Met an acquaintance with a Seiko SNZH57 on his wrist.

-------------------------

Me: Hey cool, I didn't know you were into Seiko. That bezel comes in handy for timing simple tasks doesn't it?

Him: Huh? What?

Me: The bezel. I use it quite often as a basic timer.

Him: I don't know what you're talking about.

-------------------------

After the initial shock, I explained how the bezel is used, while doing this :roll: inside.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

atarione said:


> I love NATO's they are great in the water because you are so unlikely to lose your watch to the ocean ... that is the main reason I keep my dive watches on NATO's ..I also like the looks and the easy strap changes.
> 
> as for the Cat thing... you know as long as you are not mean to cats that is fine.. I think most people would like / love cats if they got to know them... they are neat little creatures with very distinct / strong personalities. Fitz for his part mostly avoids people ... except when he knows / sense a person is a cat person... my neighbor had a friend come over..big guy and Fitz walked out and just blocked this guys path and sat down on the sidewalk in-front of him, this pretty large dude just reached down and petted Fitz and said "Hi Kitty"... It was pretty funny.
> 
> ...


I actually buy food for and "employ" 3 cats but they are relegated to the horse barn and are not allowed in the house. They have the job of catching any mice that show up and are normally pretty poor employees. Notice I didn't say "own" because I don't think anyone owns a cat, they just tolerate one's presence. That's likely the main reason for my indifference. Our cats are well taken care of, as are all of our animals, but I have no love for them. I am glad Fitz brings you joy, everyone needs some sort of animal companion. Those that don't have a pet are missing something that is hard to explain. We have plenty of animals on our place and their hierarchy differs depending upon which family member you ask. Cats just aren't very high on my list. I wish you and Fitz the best.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Prdrers said:


> Pics?
> 
> I kid,I kid...  Congrats, man, I'm almost 11 yrs in now.


Not for public consumption! :-d Congrats to you. We both had "starter" marriages before this one - the one that's going to be forever. :-!



RainDog said:


> Your watches are so lucky to have you.
> 
> PS: congratulations, so rude of me not to write this first. I wish you a wonderful life with your wife and family, full of health, love, and all the rest!


Thanks!



SeanoftheDead516 said:


> I'm sure you've already googled it but it's in Jamaica. Beautiful beach resorts in Negril. My wife and I went there for our honeymoon. If you have money most people go to Sandals. If you don't have lots of money but have money for a nice vacation with your wife you go to Couples. We were young newlyweds and for an all inclusive 7 day trip with air fare, endless drinks, meals, food, insurance, events, etc. I think we spent $2500-3000. It's a lot for most people and we were very fortunate to be able to go but it was totally worth it compared to the Sandals cost of 15K +.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We stayed at an AMAZING resort off West End Rd right on the cliffs on a small bay. Right on the water, with a private deck that could jump off of into the Caribbean sea and climb up a ladder. You could do this all over the resort grounds and near the pool. It was spectacular.



SeanoftheDead516 said:


> Congrats! I hope you had a wonderful time. My wife and I spent our honeymoon in Negril as well a few years back. Did you stay at an all inclusive resort? We stayed at Couples and had a wonderful time. We're saving up to go back soon.
> 
> Blessings to you and your new bride. I hope for a long and prosperous marriage for you sir.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. We plan to go back to an all-inclusive there with the family et al next spring I hope/think.


Rocat said:


> Buddy,
> 
> Let me tell you now. You were in the wrong room doing the wrong thing when you posted that message.





Sevenmack said:


> Pretty much. Getting intimate time doesn't get easier once the kids come along.





Chronopolis said:


> Maybe Rice-n-Gravy and his lovely bride are up in years, you never know.
> 
> If so, I can imagine a dialogue going like this on their honeymoon, with Mrs R&G in the bathroom:
> 
> ...


Ok so here's the confession part, we are both in our mid/upper 40s and the sex life is better than anyone could hope for. And the shower was POST bidness time gents! |> Oh yeah, bowchickabowwow!


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

Just saw a thread about the Shogun and I remembered something. This is quite embarrasing 

For long years, I thought the "Shogun" was the "Shotgun", yes yes... I actually still refer to it (sometimes) as the Shotgun, so don't think it's a new Seiko model or something if you see it in the future somewhere in this forum.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> gorgeous woman in a slim fitting dress that shows nice curves with a pretty smile and sparkling eyes and enormously bad breath that would stun a charging water buffalo senseless.
> 
> The Eterna Kon Tiki's like that.


Just the opposite for me - looks like Jabba the Hutt but when I get close... breath as sweet as sangria.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I actually buy food for and "employ" 3 cats but they are relegated to the horse barn and are not allowed in the house. They have the job of catching any mice that show up and are normally pretty poor employees. Notice I didn't say "own" because I don't think anyone owns a cat, they just tolerate one's presence. That's likely the main reason for my indifference. Our cats are well taken care of, as are all of our animals, but I have no love for them. I am glad Fitz brings you joy, everyone needs some sort of animal companion. Those that don't have a pet are missing something that is hard to explain. We have plenty of animals on our place and their hierarchy differs depending upon which family member you ask. Cats just aren't very high on my list. I wish you and Fitz the best.


Yes... nobody owns a cat .. that is something I really like about cats personally. I can respect any creature that is willing to say **** it I'm going to go find something else.

My heart warming story of Fitz becoming my sick wife's cat, has a flip sad story of him giving the finger to his old people / house and abandoning them because he liked my wife / me and our house better (their own fault they wouldn't let Fitz sleep on their bed or couch...... Fitz VERRRRY Favorite things in the whole world seem to be my wife, sleeping on our bed and sleeping on the couch ...in that order.)

blah blah blah.. back to watches... I feel sometimes like I have too many dive watches as it seems hard to give them all adequate time in the sun... I did indeed get my 009 out for the first time in probably a month today... here on olive NATO from NATO Strap Co. I feel like if I had it to do over I'd have only bought 2~ or so Seiko divers instead of the 5 I have now..but OTOH I'd be hard pressed to choose 2 of the 5 if I'm honest... meh...









edit... oh yeah just realized bezel was off 1 click for all you OCD people... ENJOY !!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm disappointed in myself for going with the skx781 from the bay rather than the one that was sold here. It was returned today. While this original orange monster example was very consistent, I couldn't see myself keeping it. It was consistently +3.5spm - seconds per MINUTE. Off by 84 minutes a day. Not worth figuring out what was wrong with. Alas, 'twas not meant to be.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I will randomly click like to a hundred posts whether or not I like them just to further taint the data. (Heh, taint.)


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

atarione said:


> Fitz VERRRRY Favorite things in the whole world seem to be my wife, sleeping on our bed and sleeping on the couch ...in that order.)


I'm guessing those are your favorite things too.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Barry S said:


> I'm guessing those are your favorite things too.


The order might vary!

But that could just be the tired dad talking!!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

I must confess...

A customer came in to work today and the first thing I noticed was his watch. What I noticed first was that it was absolutely gorgeous but I could not for the life of me place what it was! I knew I'd seen one before but I was coming.g up empty! I was trying to help the guy out (nice guy) but 83% of my attention was on his watch! I was just scrolling through my mental database of vintage chronographs and still............nothing! I finally found what he was looking for and made a comment, "That is a great looking watch, mind if I ask what it is?" He seemed to be happy to have someone comment on it! It was a vintage Benrus Skychief that looked damn near right out of the showcase!! Now........I'm googling Skychiefs all over the place! Pity they go for serious coin these days in bad condition!

I guess my confession is this......I find myself coveting my neighbors watch!

Pic lifted from the interwebz for illustration purposes!


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

^^^ Good on you. You prob made his day!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

That's a damn fine looking watch. Especially love that no numbers had to be sacrificed for the subdials.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> That's a damn fine looking watch. Especially love that no numbers had to be sacrificed for the subdials.


Except for the 3, 6, and 9.  Or did you mean those pesky half numbers?


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

I have a few wrist shots that never made their way to the day's WRUW thread. Considering one of the following:

A) Checking the digital timestamps and resurrecting those threads so they'll be in their rightful place (which will surely confuse and annoy some, much to my amusement)

B) Starting a themed thread for others to relieve themselves of these memory card burdens they never got the satisfaction of sharing with others (assuming this hasn't already been done)

C) Waiting until the next month (so the dates match up) and posting them under the false pretense that I am having the same experience that I was when I took the photo

...I just realized my confession should be that I've spent way too much brain power on what to do with 15mb worth of photos.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

justadad said:


> I must confess...
> 
> A customer came in to work today and the first thing I noticed was his watch. What I noticed first was that it was absolutely gorgeous but I could not for the life of me place what it was! I knew I'd seen one before but I was coming.g up empty! I was trying to help the guy out (nice guy) but 83% of my attention was on his watch! I was just scrolling through my mental database of vintage chronographs and still............nothing! I finally found what he was looking for and made a comment, "That is a great looking watch, mind if I ask what it is?" He seemed to be happy to have someone comment on it! It was a vintage Benrus Skychief that looked damn near right out of the showcase!! Now........I'm googling Skychiefs all over the place! Pity they go for serious coin these days in bad condition!
> 
> ...


I must confess. . .I thought you took this guy's watch, set it down and took a fancy WRUW-style photo!


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I must confess. . .I thought you took this guy's watch, set it down and took a fancy WRUW-style photo!


at first that is what I thought as well...


----------



## KIP_NZ (Nov 23, 2015)

I've spent the last 2 months reading through this thread, its been growing the entire time. It was about 70 pages when I started and now is at 260 and keeps giving.

Confessions:
1) I think I've found a home here in F71
2) I have 5 watches my wife knows of & 3 she doesn't
3) WUS caused me to back my first thing on kickstarter (AIRSPEED)
4) I noticed no-fi on these forums, we're from the same country so I clicked on his profile which stated his city and profession and now I'm really curious to know who he is.


----------



## vintage_collectionneurs (Jul 11, 2016)

How do you manage to keep 3 watches from your wife?? That's remarkable!! especially if you wear them out often.



KIP_NZ said:


> I've spent the last 2 months reading through this thread, its been growing the entire time. It was about 70 pages when I started and now is at 260 and keeps giving.
> 
> Confessions:
> 1) I think I've found a home here in F71
> ...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Prdrers said:


> Except for the 3, 6, and 9.  Or did you mean those pesky half numbers?


Meant the chopped numbers.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I must confess. . .I thought you took this guy's watch, set it down and took a fancy WRUW-style photo!





atarione said:


> at first that is what I thought as well...


Oh, if I had my phone on me I most certainly would have *asked if I could* of course!!



KIP_NZ said:


> Confessions:
> 1) I think I've found a home here in F71


Welcome to F71! Now gear up for 13 more people who have "read this entire thread" and still don't know what F71 means!


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

What does F71 mean?


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

I was forced to get rid of a couple of watches with original silicone/rubber bands : I trimmed the band at that time of the day when my wrist was at it's smallest measurement ( water retention?) only to wake up with the band digging into my skin!


Me!


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Repost


Me!


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

I used to think people were full of it when they said lume lasted all night on their watches. I would look at my watches a half hour after coming indoors and the glow wasn't visible in low light. 

On vacation now, and wearing a watch all night, which I do not do at home, and I finally understand the all night lume! Waking up in the middle of the night, glancing at your wrist in total darkness and being able to see the lumed hands and indices glow is pretty awesome. 

I apologize to all those I silently believed were full of it.


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

SeanoftheDead516 said:


> Congrats! I hope you had a wonderful time. My wife and I spent our honeymoon in Negril as well a few years back. Did you stay at an all inclusive resort? We stayed at Couples and had a wonderful time. We're saving up to go back soon.
> 
> Blessings to you and your new bride. I hope for a long and prosperous marriage for you sir.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Swept Away is the best of the Couples resorts. Highly suggest it over the others if you decide to go back. 

1.) I like something many here seem to hate - Shinola.
2.) I dislike some things everyone here seems to love - the new NTH subs and KonTiki pizzas.
3.) Despite loving watches, an uncomfortably high number of watches in the WRUW threads I find incredibly ugly.
4.) I have yet to find a bronze watch I like. Most of them look like I'm gazing out a ship's porthole.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I've discovered I have a problem. Can't pass a Pawn Shop now.
Have 3 watches coming. A pair of Russians and a Fossil that caught my eye. 
There is no apparent stop to it....


----------



## KIP_NZ (Nov 23, 2015)

PaulQin said:


> How do you manage to keep 3 watches from your wife?? That's remarkable!! especially if you wear them out often.


One word for you - Work

I wear my beater to work, change into something else then change back before I head home.



justadad said:


> Welcome to F71! Now gear up for 13 more people who have "read this entire thread" and still don't know what F71 means!


I gave up counting at like 10....



Capt Obvious said:


> What does F71 mean?


It's a tax form for:

The Quarterly Survey of Property Tax Collections is one of three parts of the Quarterly Summary of State and Local Government Tax Revenue. 

 The U.S. Congress, federal agencies, state and local governments, education and research organizations, and the general public employ results 
from these surveys
. Some major uses include the following:
a.Development of government component of the gross domestic product estimates
b.Development of the national income accounts
c. Tax policy research
More information on the Quarterly Summary of State and Local Government Tax Revenue can 
be found here: http://www.census.gov/govs/qtax/


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

KIP_NZ said:


> It's a tax form for:
> 
> The Quarterly Survey of Property Tax Collections is one of three parts of the Quarterly Summary of State and Local Government Tax Revenue.
> 
> ...


Finally someone explains it! In future, we can point any other people that ask back to this entry.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

CMFord said:


> I used to think people were full of it when they said lume lasted all night on their watches. I would look at my watches a half hour after coming indoors and the glow wasn't visible in low light.
> 
> On vacation now, and wearing a watch all night, which I do not do at home, and I finally understand the all night lume! Waking up in the middle of the night, glancing at your wrist in total darkness and being able to see the lumed hands and indices glow is pretty awesome.
> 
> I apologize to all those I silently believed were full of it.


I still believe they're full of it.

In fact, the entire concept of lume I don't exactly get. Sure, you get a cool lume episode for a very little while when going from bright light to darkness. But out in the world, isn't it more typical to go very gradually from light to darkness, sun-up to sundown? So your awesome lume is petering out before it's dark, unless you artificially juice it up.

And if you've got lume that "lasts all night," it must be really, really dim four or five hours in.

Either this is true, or I have, in defiance of the odds, bought about 75 watches that all just happened to have less-stellar lume than yours.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Capt Obvious said:


> What does F71 mean?


Pretty sure that's the apartment number for Chronopolis's secret swingin' bachelor pad.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I still believe they're full of it.
> 
> In fact, the entire concept of lume I don't exactly get. Sure, you get a cool lume episode for a very little while when going from bright light to darkness. But out in the world, isn't it more typical to go very gradually from light to darkness, sun-up to sundown? So your awesome lume is petering out before it's dark, unless you artificially juice it up.
> 
> ...


Two of my cheapest watches have the best longest full night lasting Lume ( no forced charging, only normal wear in AZ weather): Android black widow Quartz and the Redline ignition automatic, for every other watch; nothing beats a tritium equipped watches 5 hours into the darkness.

Me!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Sabadabadoo said:


> ... for every other watch; nothing beats tritium


ehh hem, 150V of pure genius called Indiglo?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Pretty sure that's the apartment number for Chronopolis's secret swingin' bachelor pad.


Not so secret, actually. 
All swingers welcome... big boy. ;-)


----------



## ThomasBombadil (Jun 19, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Not so secret, actually.
> All swingers welcome... big boy. ;-)


Ok, now it's time to clean the sprayed coffee off of my keyboard and screen. Rest easy my non water resist Seiko is fine.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I still believe they're full of it.
> 
> In fact, the entire concept of lume I don't exactly get. Sure, you get a cool lume episode for a very little while when going from bright light to darkness. But out in the world, isn't it more typical to go very gradually from light to darkness, sun-up to sundown? So your awesome lume is petering out before it's dark, unless you artificially juice it up.


 And I blame chronopolis for perverting this "lume episode".. every time I walk in from the bright outside to the dark inside and see that sexy lume a glowing, I want to find a closet, hide with my watch, and stroke it (the watch..) while muttering "my presshuss...".

I think I've been hanging out here too long. Damn you, chronopolis! Is there a de-programming clinic for us victims?


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Not so secret, actually.
> All swingers welcome... big boy. ;-)


"Boy"?. . .see, I knew there were minors involved somehow, but I didn't want to accuse you of that! 
Hiding the apartment number in candy wrappers should have been the giveaway.

<runs off to wash the chocolate from his face and hands>


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> "Boy"?. . .see, I knew there were minors involved somehow, but I didn't want to accuse you of that!
> Hiding the apartment number in candy wrappers should have been the giveaway.
> 
> <runs off to wash the chocolate from his face and hands>


Wait... are you telling me the "F71 Pokemon Go" isn't real? But..., I..., danggit.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

jisham said:


> And I blame chronopolis for perverting...


Pfft!
Get in line...big boy. ;-)

And burn your eyes on some "swingin'" lume while waiting. :-!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

The thread "OMG! Show me an Orient other than a Mako"...

I think whoever started it is totally Richard Simmons-y, if ya know waddamean.
Not that there is anything wrong with THAT!! :-!

But those three letters at the header... it's so totally unnecessary, and thus, just so... that three-letter word. ;-)


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Not so secret, actually.
> All swingers welcome... big boy. ;-)


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I still believe they're full of it.
> 
> In fact, the entire concept of lume I don't exactly get. Sure, you get a cool lume episode for a very little while when going from bright light to darkness. But out in the world, isn't it more typical to go very gradually from light to darkness, sun-up to sundown? So your awesome lume is petering out before it's dark, unless you artificially juice it up.
> 
> ...


Of course, normal people would ask why we are concerned with lume in the first place? Just look at your phone or the clock on your cable box, both brightly lit, for the time. Shouldn't you be asleep?


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

cayabo said:


> ehh hem, 150V of pure genius called Indiglo?


That requires an extra step to push the crown, further disturbing your sleep ( I will take the Casio edifice that has an option to illuminate the dial by bringing your wrist into viewing position, if I am to go with battery/solar option).

Me!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sevenmack said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


Aw, you too, Mack. Come on ova, and check out my "watch collection"... i.e., just watch, no touch. :-!b-)


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

- I don't care about whether a watch is high beat / low beat. Many people seem to prefer higher beat movements, but I am perfectly happy with everything I have from 19.8k - 28.8k. I suppose there may be a lower limit I prefer not to go under, but haven't found it yet with mechanicals.
- I don't care whether a watch uses AR sapphire or plain acrylic. If it looks appealing I am fine.
- Both Vostok watches that I have bought new came with problems that I ended up learning how to fix (skipping seconds hand, stuck rotor, and crown that wouldn't screw down after setting the time without continuing to set the time), and I love them for it.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I still believe they're full of it.
> 
> In fact, the entire concept of lume I don't exactly get. Sure, you get a cool lume episode for a very little while when going from bright light to darkness. But out in the world, isn't it more typical to go very gradually from light to darkness, sun-up to sundown? So your awesome lume is petering out before it's dark, unless you artificially juice it up.
> 
> ...


Not artificially juicing the lume - just wearing it all day, mostly in the sun, while we're doing stuff outside. If I'm in the office all day I don't think it would get enough light to be charged for a full night but when we're on vacation (like we are this week) it has been pretty amazing.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Two of my cheapest watches have the best longest full night lasting Lume ( no forced charging, only normal wear in AZ weather): Android black widow Quartz and the Redline ignition automatic, for every other watch; nothing beats a tritium equipped watches 5 hours into the darkness.
> 
> Me!


Battery powered light and radioactivity will probably beat any paint for a very, very long time...


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Sevenmack said:


> Of course, normal people would ask why we are concerned with lume in the first place? Just look at your phone or the clock on your cable box, both brightly lit, for the time. Shouldn't you be asleep?


I'm on vacation - no alarm clock, cable box, or anything else on during the night and the phone is charging across the room. I don't wear watches to bed at home or the reasons you provide but when I'm traveling I do!


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

haejuk said:


> - I don't care about whether a watch is high beat / low beat. Many people seem to prefer higher beat movements, but I am perfectly happy with everything I have from 19.8k - 28.8k. I suppose there may be a lower limit I prefer not to go under, but haven't found it yet with mechanicals.


People who prefer high-beat movements forget that there is this technology called quartz. Which already produces the highest beats per second. And is more-accurate than obsolete mechanicals. But hey, why not indulge in whimsy?


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Rice and Gravy said:


> My lovely bride is in the shower and I'm reading this thread on the final day of my honeymoon in Negril. 😊


Haha fair play!! I'm off on my honeymoon in a week and we've decided on a no phone break whilst we're there... NO WAY I'll be able to stay off here for 2 whole weeks, will have to sneak in a bit of wus when she showers or poops too 

Congrats by the way!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

6. I really like the European philosophy of summer Holiday. I have noticed in several threads that some are in Spain, France, etc. until mid-August. It would be nice to take several weeks off work this time of year. It will never happen in America for a lot of reasons, but I do like the idea.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

I thought it will pass but no, vast majority of watches I see people have make me wanna poke my eyes out. I know I am weird, it eather hits the right string or "kill it with fire" with me.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

I try to be all nonchalant about lume! I tell myself, "Self, you have plenty of vintage watches with dead lume so really....it's no big deal!" I can't believe a word my inner monologue says to myself! Lume is important to me in a new watch! And I do use my watch at night. I don't have an alarm clock (except my phone) but I don't want to turn my phone screen on because even on the lowest setting it is still too bright from a dead sleep. I sleep in a dark room. And here is what I've found over the years: you don't need a Seiko if you want your lume to "last all night". Most watches will be legible after 6-7 hours if the room is dark (I do "charge" my watch lume for about 15-20 seconds with an LED flash light before tucking in). The more ambient light the less bright the lume will be regardless of the watch. I have a few Tiger Concept sub-homages that look like they fade quickly, but once my eyes acclimate to a darkened room I don't have any problem reading the time well into the night. 

For the record, I have found that Bulova and Hamilton have better lume than Seiko even though they aren't known for it the way Seiko is. I think Seiko is best known for how brightly their lume blooms. The former have staying power!


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Sevenmack said:


> People who prefer high-beat movements forget that there is this technology called quartz. Which already produces the highest beats per second. And is more-accurate than obsolete mechanicals. But hey, why not indulge in whimsy?


I equate high-beat with a smooth sweeping second hand. Love my old King Seiko just for that reason. While a quartz technically has a higher beat, that ticking seconds hand is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Unit 91 (Sep 2, 2007)

I use e-mail send delay more often than I should.

_Disclaimer: Edited because I don't speel so gud._


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I thought about reading the last few pages, but I am too lazy.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

CMFord said:


> Battery powered light and radioactivity will probably beat any paint for a very, very long time...




Cause, yeah, Seiko


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Sorry, but Indiglo or tritium would be better than, yeah, Seiko.



georgefl74 said:


> Cause, yeah, Seiko


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

CMFord said:


> Sorry, but Indiglo or tritium would be better than, yeah, Seiko.


Sure, there are planets where nighttime lasts for months but when this thing is still glowing in the morning then its good enough


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> Cause, yeah, Seiko


Let us be honest with ourselves: no forced extra juicing should be used when comparing the "painted" Lume to other methods, just the normal daily use.

Me!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I am at the phase where I simply cannot decide what I want to wear in terms of my watches. I sometimes rotate two or three times a day, and sometimes have been known to wear a watch on both wrists at the same time. I sometimes decide that I want to wear a particular watch "this afternoon" but after looking at my watch box, I select another watch to wear. 

I have it bad. I don't know what I'm going to do with all the watches I have at the end of the year (since I have a couple on preorder and one Grail).


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

When I need to track the accuracy of an automatic, I sometimes add it to the same nato strap, placing it on the inside of my wrist, getting the "not again" look from my wife.


Me!


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm on a 9 or 10 day 'vacation' (depending on how you count the first and last days) and brought 6 watches with me. I truly believed that would be plenty of watches to keep me happy during the trip but it isn't. I am truly missing some of the watches I left at home, wishing I could wear them. Not sure what this says about me but I guess it does mean I like my collection...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Lately I am fairly comfortable with enjoying the watches I have as well the the few I have on preorders to the point I am not really trying to buy any new ones (except a "brown" one, lol) however strap choices for my watches are driving me nuts. o| I am only really satisfied with the bracelets and straps on a few of my watches. Nothing quite seems right. I have been spending more money on straps then I do on shoes lately. Just in the past 24 hours I have spent enough on just a few straps that would amount to a fairly nice affordable watch (or 2?). 

I have a few watches that I have decided I should sell as they are not really in rotation. I have no issue with selling things (computers, tv, ect.) on craigslist as I have done for many years in spite of the risks (someone could show up with a gun, etc.) that come with Craigslist however the thought of selling online freaks me out. Reading so much about scammers or just not nice people online makes me nervous. I did sell one watch on here because someone asked me about it rather then me actually posting an ad and the transaction went great. In spite of that I am still delaying to put anything on here. And I can not even THINK about selling on ebay.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I have (and with teh STRONG suggestion by the Mrs.) only took a single watch on the trips we have gone on / I have gone on in the last year. I did take 2x NATO straps once.. ended up just using one of them the whole time..

mostly SKX's that I have taken ... (SKX009 and my SKXA35) did take my franken 7002 to Seattle last year.

I keep it pretty causal at all times jeans or shorts (or wetsuit) while on vacation.. so a single watch (especially a diver) works fine for me... It honestly isn't like I'm going to be wanting to go to any especially posh places anyhow... I generally don't care for especially fancy places or people. So my SKX009 or whatever is prefect for me, can get in the ocean is rugged and not super expensive should something happen.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Lately I am fairly comfortable with enjoying the watches I have as well the the few I have on preorders to the point I am not really trying to buy any new ones (except a "brown" one, lol) however strap choices for my watches are driving me nuts. o| I am only really satisfied with the bracelets and straps on a few of my watches. Nothing quite seems right. I have been spending more money on straps then I do on shoes lately. Just in the past 24 hours I have spent enough on just a few straps that would amount to a fairly nice affordable watch (or 2?).


Its like I'm reading my own words!:-(

I did pretty much the same thing. I decided that what my watches needed were bracelets and deployant clasps. I too spent the guts of a nice watch or two. And in the end I pretty much went back to all the leather straps I replaced with bracelets and all the buckles I replaced with deployants. I even have some bracelets and deployants I didn't even use. Buying them thinking I'd want them and then deciding when they arrived I didn't want or need them.

Really makes me sick when I think about the money I wasted on them, when I could have bought a nice watch instead. o|


----------



## mugwump867 (Apr 8, 2013)

With all my recent buying, selling and swapping I finally took a look at my watch case and realized the only true dress watch I have left is an old Invicta that needs to have the bracelet resized and I lost the additional links. So what goes better with a dark gray suit -- a black chrono on rubber, a blue diver on rubber, or a black PVD flieger on leather?


----------



## greene-r74 (Aug 10, 2014)

Every time I look at straps for some reason my brain thinks. Wow that 22mm Olive green nato would look good on this watch or that watch. Now I have 3, 22mm olive green natos.


----------



## greene-r74 (Aug 10, 2014)

My first automatic watch was an Invicta, and I got so infatuated with Invicta that I would watch people selling them on the home shopping network for hours. Now my mom thinks that's my favorite brand. I remember the first time I saw an Invicta Reserve ahhhhhhh.

And this is even worse. My 2nd automatic watch was a Stauer Meisterzite and I actually wore it proudly to a wedding.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

Damascus8 said:


> So I cleaned up the office today and I was struck by how many watch boxes I had... Then I got to thinking, I like and will keep my watches and can't see selling any of them, so what about the boxes. Some are reasonably elaborate - Stuckx Bullhead comes to mind - but they sit empty under the desk taking up space. Toss them, store them???
> 
> I think I want less packaging watch-wise.
> 
> ...


Easy, WUS giveaway!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

I went through my straps - NATOs and others - and entered all of them into a spreadsheet with color, size, material, etc. I also organized them into watch wallets (search eBay) based on size.

Now, before I order a new strap that I think I *might* have something at least similar to, I look at the spreadsheet and figure it out. It took a while, was sort of fun for a nerd like me, and has helped on a number of occasions.



greene-r74 said:


> Every time I look at straps for some reason my brain thinks. Wow that 22mm Olive green nato would look good on this watch or that watch. Now I have 3, 22mm olive green natos.


----------



## Damascus8 (Aug 14, 2013)

WrnrG said:


> Easy, WUS giveaway!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Hmmmm...

Tap tap, ipad, tap...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

My rules for vacationing with watches.

1. Pack watches last.
2. Count # of underwear packed.
3. Take same # of watches.

When you find yourself vacationing without a watch, you're doing it right.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

I "squeezed" nato and leather bands 1-2 mm and MADE them fit. Also (with the help of a pair of pliers press) I made a 19mm leather band "stretch " to 20mm.


Me!


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

CMFord said:


> I went through my straps - NATOs and others - and entered all of them into a spreadsheet with color, size, material, etc. I also organized them into watch wallets (search eBay) based on size.
> 
> Now, before I order a new strap that I think I *might* have something at least similar to, I look at the spreadsheet and figure it out. It took a while, was sort of fun for a nerd like me, and has helped on a number of occasions.


General rule of thumb: If you need a spreadsheet to keep track of your addiction^H^H^H^H^H collection, you may have a problem.

Now, that being said, I bet more than half and closer to almost all of the people here (myself included) keep such a spreadsheet.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

How are these even confessions? This thread was once fun, with tales of theft and winding by shaking hands with the unemployed.

(and yes, I'm well aware that this post contains no confessions).


----------



## somery (Dec 18, 2012)

The best thing about the latest DocVail giveaway thread was the boob pics. I wish I could start a boobs 'n watches thread, but I don't wanna get banned.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

somery said:


> The best thing about the latest DocVail giveaway thread was the boob pics. I wish I could start a boobs 'n watches thread, but I don't wanna get banned.


Alright, I'll look at your boobs if ya wanna show em.
While I look at my watch at the same time, that is.

Go on then, I know you boys down in Loo-E-Zee-ana have em. ;-)


----------



## somery (Dec 18, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Alright, I'll look at your boobs if ya wanna show em.
> While I look at my watch at the same time, that is.
> 
> Go on then, I know you boys down in Loo-E-Zee-ana have em. ;-)


*wink* <3


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm not interested in looking at moobs. But if that gets your freak flag flying, Chrono, have at it. 

In the meantime, I'll dream of motor boating Scarlett Johansson.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

somery said:


> *wink* <3
> 
> View attachment 8824474


Try to stay off line dude: have you seen your avatar with the green dot ( on the iPhone Tapatalk at least)? Chronopolis might get some BAD ideas!

Me!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

One thing that I can not stand on WUS is when I receive a PM and I am in the middle of a long thread, say this one for example. I click over to read the PM thinking its a question of some watch related importance, and it's a person who has been a member a long time but has few posts and wants to buy a watch I had listed months ago, has since sold, AND the listing was marked as sold.

It makes me want to do this to the person:










Then I have to take the long road around to get back to where I was in the thread I was originally reading.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Not so secret, actually.
> All swingers welcome... big boy. ;-)


Ew!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

As a former Account Executive with UPS, I had a mentor tell me about that trick. Miraculously, all of a sudden the whole Sales staff started sending in reports to our boss around 1 or 2 in the morning even though we had done them hours earlier.



Unit 91 said:


> I use e-mail send delay more often than I should.
> 
> _Disclaimer: Edited because I don't speel so gud._


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> and sometimes have been known to wear a watch on both wrists at the same time.


Only here would you not be judged for such normal behavior. I did it today and I have been know to go out running errands with them on.


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

Not a confession, but I have to ask;

You guys that wear a watch on both wrists in public, do you do so with short-sleeved shirts or are they moderately hidden from the rest of the world under long-sleeved button downs and/or sports coats?

I've never encountered one of your kind in the wild. But if I did, I'd be obligated to ask, "Excuse me, sir, do you know the time?" and howl with laughter as I rode into the sunset out of east Milwaukee (where I now assume you all reside and I have never been)


----------



## lawnarjax (Jul 29, 2015)

Two more from me:

I got my wife a new automatic Croton with a few diamonds on it last month. Her first watch with a screw down crown. Gave her the tour, showed her the works, handed it over. She calls me a week later and says she cant get the crown to stay in, I ask her to turn in clockwise while pushing in to screw it back down, silence...ask her how she got the crown to pop out...with a screwdriver of course. She felt terrible, but I was not mad because of what she did, but rather that I had only paid 30 bucks for the watch at a pawn shop and now had to pay another 20 to get croton to fix it...

AND 

I own duplicates of certain watches for some reason I can not define.


----------



## lawnarjax (Jul 29, 2015)

Trying2BuySomeTime said:


> Not a confession, but I have to ask;
> 
> You guys that wear a watch on both wrists in public, do you do so with short-sleeved shirts or are they moderately hidden from the rest of the world under long-sleeved button downs and/or sports coats?
> 
> I've never encountered one of your kind in the wild. But if I did, I'd be obligated to ask, "Excuse me, sir, do you know the time?" and howl with laughter as I rode into the sunset out of east Milwaukee (where I now assume you all reside and I have never been)


Technically my watch rides on one wrist while my fitness tracker rides on another. I wear a suit all day in court and can't always pull the phone out to look at email or text, hence the tracker while also provides notifications. Sleeves and jacket hide them 95% of the time. I do pull it off on weekends in tshirts too, no shame in my game.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm telling you it can't be stopped! Now I have made a deal to get two New Russian watches.
Will mail a USPS Money Order Monday for them. ARGH!


----------



## Unit 91 (Sep 2, 2007)

Rocat said:


> As a former Account Executive with UPS, I had a mentor tell me about that trick. Miraculously, all of a sudden the whole Sales staff started sending in reports to our boss around 1 or 2 in the morning even though we had done them hours earlier.


My Monday reports are due at 9:30am. Weirdly they always seem to arrive at 9:27. Every. Damn. Time.

I maybe have also been camping and sending emails at the same time before. Maybe. Allegedly.



Trying2BuySomeTime said:


> Not a confession, but I have to ask;
> 
> You guys that wear a watch on both wrists in public, do you do so with short-sleeved shirts or are they moderately hidden from the rest of the world under long-sleeved button downs and/or sports coats?


I race rally cars. Ok, well, used to at this point. Anyhow... when I was navigating I always wore a watch on either arm and a stopwatch around my neck. Redundancy, man...

The people that do it just because they do are a bit odd. What if both watches are off a millisecond?!??!!! How do you LIVE!?

My confession of the day: I purposely ruined Stranger Things for someone because I think they're a dick and they deserved it.


----------



## Unit 91 (Sep 2, 2007)

lawnarjax said:


> Technically my watch rides on one wrist while my fitness tracker rides on another. I wear a suit all day in court and can't always pull the phone out to look at email or text, hence the tracker while also provides notifications. Sleeves and jacket hide them 95% of the time. I do pull it off on weekends in tshirts too, no shame in my game.


I actually do this as well for mostly the same reasons. Another bonus for me is that the watch makes my tattoos unknown and the fitness tracker helps hide the other arm's tattoos. Wins all around.


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

lawnarjax said:


> Technically my watch rides on one wrist while my fitness tracker rides on another. I wear a suit all day in court and can't always pull the phone out to look at email or text, hence the tracker while also provides notifications. Sleeves and jacket hide them 95% of the time. I do pull it off on weekends in tshirts too, no shame in my game.












But, I don't really consider a fitness tracker a watch even though it displays the time.

I guess my curiosity is geared more toward this scenario and why... just WHY?:


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

Unit 91 said:


> I actually do this as well for mostly the same reasons. Another bonus for me is that the watch makes my tattoos unknown and the fitness tracker helps hide the other arm's tattoos. Wins all around.


You're cool in my book, too. You're use of two watches (arguably) had relevance, but mostly because of rally cars, tattoos (though they must be pretty modest to be hidden by these items), and giving cold justice to those that deserve it.


----------



## Unit 91 (Sep 2, 2007)

Trying2BuySomeTime said:


> You're cool in my book, too. You're use of two watches (arguably) had relevance, but mostly because of rally cars, tattoos (though they must be pretty modest to be hidden by these items), and giving cold justice to those that deserve it.


Can't tell if sarcastic... :skepticalface:

I'm sleeved on both arms for all intents and purposes. I wear dress shirts to work so the bands tend to hide the bits that might show otherwise.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> I'm not interested in looking at *moobs*. But if that gets your freak flag flying, Chrono, have at it.
> 
> In the meantime, I'll dream of *motor boating Scarlett Johansson*.


Oh hell, I'll take whatever I can get.

Well, at least we're back to 'fessin.... :-!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Try to stay off line dude: ... Chronopolis might get some BAD ideas!


If I didn't have BAD ideas, I'd have NO ideas at all !


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Trying2BuySomeTime said:


> Not a confession, but I have to ask;
> 
> You guys that wear a watch on both wrists in public, do you do so with short-sleeved shirts or are they moderately hidden from the rest of the world under long-sleeved button downs and/or sports coats?
> 
> I've never encountered one of your kind in the wild. But if I did, I'd be obligated to ask, "Excuse me, sir, do you know the time?" and howl with laughter as I rode into the sunset out of east Milwaukee (where I now assume you all reside and I have never been)


Don't know where you are in the world but here in the Northern hemisphere it's summer time. So, yeah T-Shirts, shorts, and two watches. Sometimes its to check the accuracy of an automatic against my solar atomic Casio's, other times it's just an excuse to wind up the power reserve the lazy man's way.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

It is currently summer time where I am and it is a massive heat wave. I wear short sleeves and shorts when I can.

At work, I wear long sleeved shirts, which allows me to wear two watches under the cuffs of each shirt arm. But I am certain that people can and do notice that I am wearing two watches. Thus far, I haven't been queried about it.

On weekends, when I'm wearing polos and shorts, I tend to wear one watch but I alternate back and forth. Yesterday, however, I was working from home and had to go to my daughter's recital, I was wearing two watches on both wrists. When I drove there, I was vaguely thinking that I needed to take off the right handed watch before I went in. But I did not. Ultimately, I was too lazy and didn't give a flying .... what other people thought.

Considerations to take into mind -- I generally don't wear two watches at the same time when my wife or people I know are around. I will get an eye roll with my wife and perhaps a snark here and there. For other people I know, I'm not generally interested in adding to the reputation I already have as being slightly off or different. (I've always marched to the sound of my own drummer.)

The reasons why I do it -- I like checking the timing of both watches and comparing it to my iPhone. Thus far, I've been pleased with the timing of my Stowa Flieger Klassik Sport and Borealis Estoril. I did the same exercise a few days earlier with my blue Tudor submariner. It is also a lazy way of winding up my watches and building up power reserves for the times when I'm not wearing them.

In short, do what you like. I'll wear my watches when I feel like it and which ones I want.



Trying2BuySomeTime said:


> Not a confession, but I have to ask;
> 
> You guys that wear a watch on both wrists in public, do you do so with short-sleeved shirts or are they moderately hidden from the rest of the world under long-sleeved button downs and/or sports coats?
> 
> I've never encountered one of your kind in the wild. But if I did, I'd be obligated to ask, "Excuse me, sir, do you know the time?" and howl with laughter as I rode into the sunset out of east Milwaukee (where I now assume you all reside and I have never been)


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

mugwump867 said:


> With all my recent buying, selling and swapping I finally took a look at my watch case and realized the only true dress watch I have left is an old Invicta that needs to have the bracelet resized and I lost the additional links. So what goes better with a dark gray suit -- a black chrono on rubber, a blue diver on rubber, or a black PVD flieger on leather?


A new dress watch.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I wear two watches sometimes. Solely for the pleasure of wearing two watches.
I don't understand the freakout over it.
What is some embarrassing about it?

Was I not socialized / potty trained properly or what?
Maybe I am a sociopath?
Or... maybe I just don't two chits about what people think about me?
Which is... one of the defining qualities of a sociopath I suppose...


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Jul 11, 2016)

Mr. T was cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

If you say so.



Butch_Coolidge said:


> Mr. T was cool.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Jul 11, 2016)

Yeah, I guess you're right. He doesn't post about watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Everytime I read an offensive post, I always imagine some little shrimpy guy who would never say it to someone's face; probably got picked on his whole life, lol. I'm sure that's not always the case, but I'll continue to imagine it that way.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Jul 11, 2016)

IMG_4624.jpeg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> Sure, there are planets where nighttime lasts for months but when this thing is still glowing in the morning then its good enough


And by planets....you mean portions of earth


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Prdrers said:


> Everytime I read an offensive post, I always imagine some little shrimpy guy who would never say it to someone's face; probably got picked on his whole life, lol. I'm sure that's not always the case, but I'll continue to imagine it that way.


OMG! The irony! This is such an offensive post! ;-)

Shrimp are our tasty and loyal friends... not to be equated with self-unassertive (not to say self-effacing) males who say "OMG!" fast and in a high pitch voice a lot for no reason... you bully. :-!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Mediocre said:


> And by planets....you mean portions of earth


This high up (or low) feels like a different planet. I've been to northern Norway and it sucked.
On the other hand , it's the one place I've been everyone wore a watch.


----------



## KIP_NZ (Nov 23, 2015)

borebillon said:


> A new dress watch.


Confession: I signed into the forum to like this post


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

I purchased a Garmin GPS watch with smart notification (vivoactive) for tracking my distance running and love it. I wear it a lot on the week days. Never thought a smart watch would take up so much wrist time, but it does make you want to stay active.

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

When watching TV on Sunday night, my wife was flipping through the channels and she hit something called the Invicta channel. I reached over and flipped the remote and said "Friends don't let friends watch Invicta." She gave me a strange look but turned to another channel with a reality show. 

I hate reality shows with a passion but in this case, it was far better than the Invicta channel.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

^^^I have to admit I've watched that channel before. It was comical. There was a guy and a gal doing the promo. Neither knew a friggin thing about watches, and the guy wasn't even wearing one. Oh, the humanity...


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Is an "Invicta channel" the point at which a country clearly has too many TV channels?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> If you say so.


Confession time:

Each time I see Tanjecterly's screen name, I think of the movie "Hatari" with John Wayne and Red Buttons. Specifically the scene where Buttons asks Wayne if he knows anything about "Trajectors and Vectors".

Hatari! (1962) - IMDb


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

eljay said:


> Is an "Invicta channel" the point at which a country clearly has too many TV channels?


Absolutely.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Tanjecterly is a place in one of Jack Vance's works. He is a well respected but largely underrated science fiction writer from the 50s to the early 90s when he went blind. He has a strong and ironic sense of humor that I've not found elsewhere. He was and is a major influence in my life. Thus using his fictitious location.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I used to love popping in here and reading. Now there are several memberswho are hell bent on being correct at all times in every aspect of whichever topic that they decide to interject themselves into. They do not live by the general motto of f71, live and let live.

These are the type of people that when I encounter them in real life, that generally get tossed face first into walls.

Maybe I should just stop visiting if I'm becoming annoyed.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> These are the type of people that when I encounter them in real life, that generally get tossed face first into walls.


Blimey


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

There are 3 types of people that I have no tolerance for. The stupid. The "I'm always right." And the lazy.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

How about the violent?


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm a nonviolent person 99% of the time. But its been one of those days.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey Cap'n, hope you have a better day! There's always other watches. People well you can avoid on this website by ignoring them. It's one of the options here.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Inadvertantly I became the owner of 5 of the watches that cannot be discussed in these fora. I am not proud of it, I hardly ever wear them, and then only around the house, and yet I cannot dump them like I did with about two kilos worth of eBay "freebies" that I will not put new batteries in and that I will not donate because they are cumbersome possessions. There you have it. The black lining of watchcollecting.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

I occasionally buy cheap crap on ebay/.........s/etc. for the fun of it. I bought a couple of those $4 deployant and butterfly clasps and even though I _knew_ they were going to be junk, I was still a little bit disappointed when they turned out to be junk.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Capt Obvious said:


> There are 3 types of people that I have no tolerance for. The stupid. The "I'm always right." And the lazy.


Let's meet up for beer! I'd pay good $ to see you explode. ;-)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Capt Obvious said:


> I used to love pooping in here and reading.


What? :-!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

::Mentally crosses Captain Obvious from the list of potential sellers of watches and phones. ::


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Relax Vanessa, don't have a thrombo.

H/T Austin Powers.



Capt Obvious said:


> I'm a nonviolent person 99% of the time. But its been one of those days.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

No hope at all for me. Today I'm trying to get a money order for a Vostok Paratrooper. 
That will give me a blue dial to go either a white dial
and gray dial. Somebody stop me (as if you could)!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I hate the collar/ pin set up for bracelets. Yes I have read and understand the benefits however I still hate them. Did one several months ago on a watch and its held up fine. 

Confession 1: Did a new one over the weekend and I took way longer then I should have to complete it. Neglecting my children and making my wife very annoyed in the process. Confession 2: Today one of the pins fell out of the same new watch that I toiled over so much the other day. Fortunately it was in my pocket at the time. Confession 3: Even though it is a diving watch I took it off because I had to wash up. Confession 4: I actually feel naked without a watch on and its driving me nuts not wearing one now to the point I want to get out of here asap. Confession 5: I was thinking to make a stop after work before going home however now I just want to get home and skip what I was planning. 

o|


----------



## Cagey5 (Jun 17, 2015)

I confess that I put my Seiko 5 on this morning, the same watch I wore all day yesterday and was slightly annoyed when I noticed the time was reading 5:45 even though it was getting on to lunchtime. How could it stop early morning when I'd been wearing it all day. It was then that I realised I had it on upside down.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

^^^ Excellent.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Capt Obvious said:


> I used to love popping in here .


Is this different from "thread crapping"?

Me!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

I don't mind being wrong all the time, but then again, I've got nothing to compare it to!!


----------



## UK humbug (Feb 19, 2016)

Nobody remembers when I'm right.
Nobody forgets when I'm wrong.....


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Story of being a dad and a husband.



UK humbug said:


> Nobody remembers when I'm right.
> Nobody forgets when I'm wrong.....


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

UK humbug said:


> Nobody remembers when I'm right.
> Nobody forgets when I'm wrong.....





Tanjecterly said:


> Story of being a dad and a husband.


Word!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> Story of being a dad and a husband.


Amen to that.

Or justadad might say, "Tru Dat"

I've not been right for 15 years. Guess how long I've been married?


----------



## ThomasBombadil (Jun 19, 2016)

Rocat said:


> I've not been right for 15 years. Guess how long I've been married?


Sounds like you could be married to my mother in law.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

ThomasBombadil said:


> Sounds like you could be married to my mother in law.


Wasnt aware that Goldberry had a mother. The mother must be awesome indeed to cause the First to quake in his berries.


----------



## somery (Dec 18, 2012)

Sometimes I think they should just change the name of F71 from Affordables to Homages.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I find it hilarious that with all the horrible stuff going on in the world, that people can get irate about items that they aren't being forced to own, or even acknowledge. 


Sent from my iPhone accidentally, due to the gate being left ajar


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

somery said:


> *wink*
> View attachment 8824474


Thanks for burning my eyes.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Rocat said:


> I've not been right for 15 years. Guess how long I've been married?


I've been right plenty of times. My wife usually doesn't admit this for at least six months after it proved to be the case.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

I thought I was really into watches. Until I joined in the thread about the new Deep Blue SKX. Holy piss. There are a few memoirs on there. I mean, I do like watches, but geez. I also have other things in life more important. I think some members are gonna have ulcers over the SKX clone. Life is short everybody, lighten up a little.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Confession:

I am done with non-tapering straps! 

Done. 

I have had far too many to count and I have loathed every single one of them! I always justify it by saying "this one is much nicer leather so it'll fit/look better". Wrong! They all look like they're too big for the watch and ought to taper!! I even bought a straight bar oyster bracelet that was non-tapering and would have loved it........if it had a slight taper to it! 20 to 18, 20 to 16, 22 to 20..........from here on out if it doesn't taper I don't want it!! 

NATOs of course are excluded from this bannishment!! NATOs are still awesome!!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

captainmorbid said:


> I find it hilarious that with all the horrible stuff going on in the world, that people can get irate about items that they aren't being forced to own, or even acknowledge.


As one of the master minds behind much of the horrible stuff in the world, I find it very irritating that so many people are still not paying enough attention to the work of myself and my colleagues, obsessing over trivial stuff like watches and whatnot.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Dr. Evil, I presume?



Chronopolis said:


> As one of the master minds behind much of the horrible stuff in the world, I find it very irritating that so many people are still not paying enough attention to the work of myself and my colleagues, obsessing over trivial stuff like watches and whatnot.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Dr. Evil, I presume?


I thought he was mini-me?


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

jisham said:


> I thought he was mini-me?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

You have entirely way too much free time. Still, well done!

Cheers.



jisham said:


> View attachment 8870106


----------



## Slarnos (Apr 13, 2014)

I just put in a bid on a watch that's basically identical to a watch I already own because the dial is in marginally better condition.

EDIT: Correction, I just WON a watch that's basically identical to a watch I already own.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> Dr. Evil, I presume?


Illuminatino.


----------



## ThomasBombadil (Jun 19, 2016)

Slarnos said:


> I just put in a bid on a watch that's basically identical to a watch I already own because the dial is in marginally better condition.


Congrats, after a couple more times it will feel completely normal. My wife does it with shoes and purses and I do it with watches. (That sounds a bit kinky, eh?)


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I think since I last posted I've sent off 3 more money orders.
I have a problem with no apparent cure.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

There is absolutely nothing like sending a few thousand dollars worth of a bank check via certified mail only to see USPS do a crazy dance from one town to another and back and forth and back and forth when looking at the tracking. Finally the envelope arrived and my heart rate settled to a more normal rate. Although subsequently my doctor did express concern over my blood pressure.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I have some travel coming up....and the thought of taking more than one watch seems like a hastle


----------



## SZenithLee (Jul 16, 2014)

I really don't like the 24hr subdial on the OS20. I think it is worse than useless. I always look for watches with the OS10 instead.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Mediocre said:


> I have some travel coming up....and the thought of taking more than one watch seems like a hastle


If you typically wear a different watch every day, it can be a fun change of pace to take just one you've been meaning to wear more on a trip. Your special bonding time.

That said, if I'm going to be gone a week or more, I like to take two. About four days apiece.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

my watch of the day is adjusted to MST ....( Microwave clock Standard Time)


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

This thread is so funny.
It kind of makes me feel "normal"...


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Mediocre said:


> I have some travel coming up....and the thought of taking more than one watch seems like a hastle


It can be. But it doesn't have to be a problem. Just consider what kind of travel you are doing and plan accordingly. If it is a vacation in which you will not go out for a formal dinner of any kind, then choose two or three watches that fit. If you're going on a cruise, choose two watches, one for those formal dining nights and another with high water-resistance for swimming and the rest of the time. Or just do what you want. Your wrist. Your choice.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I have a fellow in an auction in Japan trying to outbid me by 100 yen (1$) Dunno whether to laugh or cry


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Sevenmack said:


> It can be. But it doesn't have to be a problem. Just consider what kind of travel you are doing and plan accordingly. If it is a vacation in which you will not go out for a formal dinner of any kind, then choose two or three watches that fit. If you're going on a cruise, choose two watches, one for those formal dining nights and another with high water-resistance for swimming and the rest of the time. Or just do what you want. Your wrist. Your choice.


This is what I do. I was gone for 2 weeks (wedding in Key West and honeymoon in Jamaica) and I took 2 watches. My Hamilton for dress up and an SKX with a rubber strap and about 8 different nylon RAF straps. Of course I don't have a lot of watches to chose from to begin with, but those 2 and different straps served me well.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

I won't buy a watch with a bracelet unless the bracelet can be replaced with a standard band. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Mediocre said:


> the thought of taking more than one watch seems like a hastle


So, you're feeling that 2 watch = ½ castle?


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

When I look at watches in stores and don't find anything I like, I immediately get aggravated and say in my head that all my watches suck.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

At a time when I am seriously contemplating juggling funds for a Grail, I am falling in love all over again with a mid-range watch. Clearly, if I buy it, and it is available from the AD, that would set me back significantly for my Grail. Yet, I cannot keep on drooling over it. 

When I think I'm done, something always pulls me back. H/T Michael Corleone.


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

I do not understand the current fascination with video articles/etc. Especially when I watch through an entire thing only to find it does NOT have the information I'm looking for.

A written piece I can skim through the entire piece in a VERY short time, especially when I have limited time at work, and if it looks like it may be informative, I can save it for later more detailed reading.

A written guide with pictures/diagrams is much more useful as a reference, when you just need that one particular piece of information in a specific spot, rather than trying to seek to a certain spot in the video. Give me a good reference/manual, with an index if necessary.

To those companies trying to sell me their equipment/products, it's very nice that you went to the trouble of producing a couple of hours in total of 'how to use this' videos detailing every aspect of whatever it is you're hoping I'll buy. The problem is I don't have a couple of hours to spare just to see if SOMEWHERE in the big mess you have what it is I'm looking for.

A (good) picture is worth a thousand words. A video... just loses the brevity and conciseness which a good picture/diagram offers.

(Yeah, yeah, once in a while I do find the occasional useful youtube video showing how to do something with some perhaps tricky mechanical manipulation, but more often than not a picture or two and a few lines of text would have been completely adequate.)

/end rant


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Iandk said:


> I do not understand the current fascination with video articles/etc. Especially when I watch through an entire thing only to find it does NOT have the information I'm looking for.
> 
> A written piece I can skim through the entire piece in a VERY short time, especially when I have limited time at work, and if it looks like it may be informative, I can save it for later more detailed reading.
> 
> ...


This +++.

About watches and anything else. Those videos are timewasters, precisely because you cannot know whether or not they contain the information you are looking for or not, until you have watched them all the way through.

I do, however, appreciate videos when they come after an index that outlines the content. There are indeed pieces of information that are better conveyed through a video than through stills.

The former kind of videos I give a wide berth. Life just isn't long enough.


----------



## reirei (Jun 27, 2016)

I kiss my 007 goodnight EVERY single night? 

♥

Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

reirei said:


> I kiss my 007 goodnight EVERY single night?
> 
> ♥
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


Me and my 007 used to be in that phase. Now we're sleeping together. Better watch out...


----------



## ThomasBombadil (Jun 19, 2016)

Ok, confession time. 

I have almost convinced my wife that a white dial Seiko Solar basic date watch is a very good replacement for a Omega Seamaster auto for her 81 year old father. Long story short, her father bought a Omega Seamaster at a army PX during his stint in Germany in the late fifties. He reminisced about his old Omega Seamaster recently while the three of us watched Antiques Roadshow and they appraised a Patek Philippe watch. He only had the watch while he was in the army as he sold it to a buddy when he mustered out.

I found a very nice old Omega auto Seamaster recently on the bay and am not so patiently awaiting it's arrival. My intent in purchasing this watch was to give it to Clark, but in the last few days I have been thinking hard about keeping the watch for myself and hence the plan convincing my wife that the Seiko Solar I have is a better choice for Clark and a reasonable substitute. She agrees that a old auto isn't probably the best choice for her dad. Now I love my wife more than life itself and I truly also love her father. He has always been great since Jen and I started dating in the late 70's. 

Is there any hope for me? Am I so deep into this watch obsession that even my closet personal relationships take second chair? I am not making this up. As of right now I have decided to wait until the watch is in my disgusting nasty greedy fingers to see if the watch speaks to me. If not I might let Clark have it. What should I do? Check into some sort of rehab or institution? Bite the bullet and give the Seamaster to Clark. Keep it, sit in a corner and stroke the watch while muttering something about "My Precious".

What would you do?


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

ThomasBombadil said:


> Ok, confession time.
> 
> I have almost convinced my wife that a white dial Seiko Solar basic date watch is a very good replacement for a Omega Seamaster auto for her 81 year old father. Long story short, her father bought a Omega Seamaster at a army PX during his stint in Germany in the late fifties. He reminisced about his old Omega Seamaster recently while the three of us watched Antiques Roadshow and they appraised a Patek Philippe watch. He only had the watch while he was in the army as he sold it to a buddy when he mustered out.
> 
> ...


The look in his eyes when you present him with that watch will answer your question.

Give him the damn watch and check into an institution!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

^^ This. And he'll likely give it to you when he passes because of it.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes, this is entirely normal.



reirei said:


> I kiss my 007 goodnight EVERY single night?
> 
> ♥
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

I sometimes talk to my watches, apologize to them for not wearing them very often because of a new purchase/addiction. 
Wife thinks I'm a lunatic.

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Although not initially interested in NATO straps, I have become somewhat interested in them because I am trying to find the right match for my blue Borealis. I acquired some straps and realized that the extra material in the end bothered me and I ordered RAF straps from a well known strap company here in the forums. I believed then and believe now that the RAF straps would not have the excess materials found in NATO strap ends. So I wanted to try them out. I was happy at first but then realized that there was no tracking email so I have absolutely no idea when and if my straps will arrive. I don't understand a company that sells products but doesn't have tracking items. Another strap company that I tried did provide tracking which was helpful so the first company doesn't look too good to me right now.

Unfortunately, looking at the original company's website, I realized that I had missed other sections of the store and stumbled on 2 piece NATO straps which may be what I am looking for in the first place. But until I get the original package that I ordered sans tracking, I will not buy from that company again. 

:shades of annoyance:


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

Tanjecterly said:


> Although not initially interested in NATO straps, I have become somewhat interested in them because I am trying to find the right match for my blue Borealis. I acquired some straps and realized that the extra material in the end bothered me and I ordered RAF straps from a well known strap company here in the forums. I believed then and believe now that the RAF straps would not have the excess materials found in NATO strap ends. So I wanted to try them out. I was happy at first but then realized that there was no tracking email so I have absolutely no idea when and if my straps will arrive. I don't understand a company that sells products but doesn't have tracking items. Another strap company that I tried did provide tracking which was helpful so the first company doesn't look too good to me right now.
> 
> Unfortunately, looking at the original company's website, I realized that I had missed other sections of the store and stumbled on 2 piece NATO straps which may be what I am looking for in the first place. But until I get the original package that I ordered sans tracking, I will not buy from that company again.
> 
> :shades of annoyance:


Hate the extra tail? Just trim the end using a nickel and razor blade, then heat seal it using aluminum foil on a frying pan.


----------



## Slarnos (Apr 13, 2014)

Slarnos said:


> I just put in a bid on a watch that's basically identical to a watch I already own because the dial is in marginally better condition.
> 
> EDIT: Correction, I just WON a watch that's basically identical to a watch I already own.












Wow, did I ever make the right call.

The auction promised that the watch was better than the photos showed, and for once they were right. The dial is immaculate (look how the 12 still has a hint of it's notoriously not-sun-resistant red/orange paint!) The case is pristine, with all of the edges crisp where my other one has been overpolished. No brassing on the bezel, a signed bracelet, even some life left in the lume!

The only issues are some slight scratches to the crystal (easy to buff out) and the missing lume pip in the bezel. Looks like it's time to learn how to do lume.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Have recently received 4 of 7 watches 
I sent off money orders for.
Like the two quartz watches I got but HATE that the second hand doesn't hit the indices.
Love how the Vostok and Poljot have sweep second hands!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I received the RAF straps today. Good timing but still odd that no tracking was ever issued. I will order from them again once I get back from my vacation. 

I think I may already have too many NATO and RAF straps. Good times.


----------



## Mr. Broadway (Jul 19, 2016)

This is gonna be an unpopular post:
I am basically a one watch guy, and that lucky watch is an Invicta Grand Diver Gen II


----------



## mugwump867 (Apr 8, 2013)

Mr. Broadway said:


> This is gonna be an unpopular post:
> I am basically a one watch guy, and that lucky watch is an Invicta Grand Diver Gen II


More power to you, you're one of the few sane ones here.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Mr. Broadway said:


> This is gonna be an unpopular post:
> I am basically a one watch guy, and that lucky watch is an Invicta Grand Diver Gen II


Give it time....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Broadway (Jul 19, 2016)

Yeah, people on this forum generally seem to hate on Invicta, yet not as much on more deserving brands.


----------



## dcamnc (Feb 4, 2010)

robbery said:


> Hate the extra tail? Just trim the end using a nickel and razor blade, then heat seal it using aluminum foil on a frying pan.


Yep, I hate the extra tail on NATO's; I always cut and melt them.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

psychosan said:


> I sometimes talk to my watches, apologize to them for not wearing them very often because of a new purchase/addiction.
> Wife thinks I'm a lunatic.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


She might be right! Kidding....


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I must confess, I often make recommendations in threads with the selfish ulterior motive (sometimes unconsciously) of justifying a purchase I made or will inevitably make. I suspect others are doing the same so I further confess to making such a judgmental assumption.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

kinglee said:


> I won't buy a watch with a bracelet unless the bracelet can be replaced with a standard band.


I do exactly the opposite.


----------



## Slarnos (Apr 13, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I must confess, I often make recommendations in threads with the selfish ulterior motive (sometimes unconsciously) of justifying a purchase I made or will inevitably make. I suspect others are doing the same so I further confess to making such a judgmental assumption.


That's perfectly normal, I think. Anyone who claims they're unbiased is trying to sell you something.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

:-s Who the heck would want to confess anything on-line. 
OK, I like watches, sort of :-d


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

I got few scratches on my Seiko's crystal, so I took a sand paper to it and " evened it out", then gave it to my brother saying "the frosted look is the latest in watch fashion", and he believed me.


Me!


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I got few scratches on my Seiko's crystal, so I took a sand paper to it and " evened it out", then gave it to my brother saying "the frosted look is the latest in watch fashion", and he believed me.
> 
> Me!


You are evil lol


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I am veeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrry drunk... I have finger print smudges on my SRP777 and I simple don't give a god damn at the moment..... happily I haven't beat the hell out of my 777 whilst being so drunk .. but while usually smudges would bug me more.. i just kinda do not give a f*** at this given time.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

atarione said:


> I am veeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrry drunk... I have finger print smudges on my SRP777 and I simple don't give a god damn at the moment..... happily I haven't beat the hell out of my 777 whilst being so drunk .. but while usually smudges would bug me more.. i just kinda do not give a f*** at this given time.


Would you mind taking your hand out of my pants now?

(Atarione invited me over to see his watches, then promptly proceeded to get utterly poo faced. 
And, before long, he started bashing his watch, and talking gibberish about the WUS members he hates, his neighbor, and whatever else, I don't know. Then he put his hand in my pants, and is still ranting about something or other. I may have to do a Billy Jack roundhouse kick to his jaw soon, so I can go home.)


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Would you mind taking your hand out of my pants now?
> 
> (Atarione invited me over to see his watches, then promptly proceeded to get utterly poo faced.
> And, before long, he started bashing his watch, and talking gibberish about the WUS members he hates, his neighbor, and whatever else, I don't know. Then he put his hand in my pants, and is still ranting about something or other. I may have to do a Billy Jack roundhouse kick to his jaw soon, so I can go home.)


What this story needs is a happy ending. Oh wait, it looks like you're already getting one. Well it's one way to charge up a power reserve on an auto I suppose.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> What this story needs is a happy ending. Oh wait, it looks like you're already getting one. Well it's one way to charge up a power reserve on an auto I suppose.


well played.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> What this story needs is a happy ending. Oh wait, it looks like you're already getting one. Well it's one way to charge up a power reserve on an auto I suppose.


See? Now that's what this thread has been missing since about page 15.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> What this story needs is a happy ending. Oh wait, it looks like you're already getting one. Well it's one way to charge up a power reserve on an auto I suppose.


I have no idea what you are talking about. None.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

I went on an extended weekend family trip and only took my SKX007. I love the Seiko, but I really missed my G's a lot. I think I'm addicted.


----------



## Unit 91 (Sep 2, 2007)

I didn't read this thread for an entire week. I didn't even visit WUS. I was out of town.

A new SKX009 did show up while I was gone, though. That probably makes up for it.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

I think if I could do all things watches over again, I'd have 2; some model of solar/atomic G and a Timex Weekender on nice leather. I've come to realize they're all I would ever need. Oh well...


----------



## ThomasBombadil (Jun 19, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^^

I'm 100% with you on the solar/atomic watch but the second for me would be a auto. A older slightly beat up Seamaster.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

It strikes again. Tomorrow morning I get a money order for an Invicta automatic. 
It's one with an NH35 movement so fear not I'm making a big mistake.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Another double. My phone and this website don't play well together.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

After first starting this hobby many years back with a bunch of divers and much money spent on divers I've discovered I don't really care for divers. I guess I had to make sure. I'll always likely keep one around because other than field watches I can't think of a better way to wear NATOs.

I'm an absolute sucker for clean dials and display backs. I really like bracelets but can't stand them unless they are exceptionally made. Usually that's few and far between with affordables.


----------



## Unit 91 (Sep 2, 2007)

It makes me happy to see targeted ads for my company until I realize it cost us money targeting the wrong person. OH:


----------



## reirei (Jun 27, 2016)

Forgive me father for I have sinned.
I do my best to flirt the price down on any watch I buy. 
I mean, once I make a connection why not try batt the eyelashes for getting a better deal? Unfortunately much harder for online sales!


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

reirei said:


> Forgive me father for I have sinned.
> I do my best to flirt the price down on any watch I buy.
> I mean, once I make a connection why not try batt the eyelashes for getting a better deal? Unfortunately much harder for online sales!


Use it if you got it, I say.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

I think a prerequisite for membership to this site should be knowing the difference between the words 'lose' and 'loose.' Maybe be asked to use them each in a sentence...? Seriously.

Sorry, that's more of a rant than a confession.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Dude, you're loosing it.


----------



## PHcare (Jul 20, 2016)

reirei said:


> Forgive me father for I have sinned.
> I do my best to flirt the price down on any watch I buy.
> I mean, once I make a connection why not try batt the eyelashes for getting a better deal? Unfortunately much harder for online sales!


I do this too. Never ever works. I feel that my soul patch along with the beard is holding me back though.

For a confession, I love stamped markers much more than applied. I know that dials with stamped markers cost cheaper, but theres something about the dial seamlessly flowing with the indices that ia mesmerizing to me.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

reirei said:


> ... why not try batt the eyelashes for getting a better deal? Unfortunately much harder for *online *sales!


I, on the other hand, have had great luck especially because of the online medium, doing this "flirting" - by way of sending supa sexeh upclose nudie pics of my tender areas. 
As much as 50% off. Thank goodness for anonymity.

You know who you are, you who received them. ;-)


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> You know who you are, you who received them. ;-)


They can't answer - no phones allowed in the mental ward.


----------



## reirei (Jun 27, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I, on the other hand, have had great luck especially because of the online medium, doing this "flirting" - by way of sending supa sexeh upclose nudie pics of my tender areas.
> As much as 50% off. Thank goodness for anonymity.
> 
> You know who you are, you who received them. ;-)


I was wondering what these tender areas could be, but thankfully a google image search has come to the rescue.










Nothing turns me on like a good clavicle and AC joint ♥
No wonder they couldn't resist!

Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

reirei said:


> I was wondering what these tender areas could be, but thankfully a google image search has come to the rescue.
> 
> Nothing turns me on like a good clavicle and AC joint ♥
> *No wonder they couldn't resist!*


And now, YOU won't be able to resist. ;-)


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Um, no.

I'm not even going to bother to quote that picture. Once you see it, you can't unsee it. Once is enough.



Chronopolis said:


> And now, YOU won't be able to resist. ;-)
> UOTE]


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> Um, no.
> 
> I'm not even going to bother to quote that picture. Once you see it, you can't unsee it. Once is enough.
> 
> ...


That's nothing. I am trying to keep it "family hour" here.
I have way more "irresistible" pics. ;-)

And THAT's how I get as much as 50% off. :-!

(You, however, might call it "extortion." :roll: )


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Um, no.
> 
> I'm not even going to bother to quote that picture. Once you see it, you can't unsee it. Once is enough.
> 
> ...


As bad as it was, I was expecting worse, so it was a bit of a relief.

But it still burned my eyes out bad enough that I could sell chronopolis a watch, and he could hand me a stack of ones and I'd think they were twenties. I guess there actually is something to his claimed discount technique...


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Last night was a comedy of events. My wife, son, and I spent the night with her folks. Good people with questionable sanity.

My father-in-law and I imbibed multiple adult beverages. I had probably a few too many as I was quite happy. Then my mother-in-law grabbed my son, wife, and myself. We drove around town pokemon hunting. If you've never been drunk pokemon hunting, it is quite challenging. They were all sober, my family, and most likely the pokemon too.
When we went to bed, we slept on an air mattress. My son slept with his grandma. Wife, our dogs, me, and their dog all slept on the air mattress.
At about 6 this morning I rolled over and passed gas loud enough and with enough gusto that two things were accomplished. 1 it echoed and woke up the kid who was upstairs. 2 it offended their dog. Who at the time was asleep mear my pressure release mechanism. He got up and sat beside my head glaring at me for several moments before getting down and going elsewhere.
I was already laughing but this made me laugh much harder. When we got up this morning, I noticed my watch was missing with no clue where it was.
After relaying the chain of events to my father-in-law, he commented that I had accomplished something quite rare. "When you do something that offends the tender sensibilities of an animal that licks its own arse, then you know you've done something."
I also found my watch. It was in the refrigerator. Odd. It was a good night.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Sounds oddly enough like a Tennessee Williams play.



Capt Obvious said:


> Last night was a comedy of events. My wife, son, and I spent the night with her folks. Good people with questionable sanity.
> 
> My father-in-law and I imbibed multiple adult beverages. I had probably a few too many as I was quite happy. Then my mother-in-law grabbed my son, wife, and myself. We drove around town pokemon hunting. If you've never been drunk pokemon hunting, it is quite challenging. They were all sober, my family, and most likely the pokemon too.
> When we went to bed, we slept on an air mattress. My son slept with his grandma. Wife, our dogs, me, and their dog all slept on the air mattress.
> ...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

After months of flipping watches to make space for new acquisitions, I've relented and renovated my watch drawer so it has seven additional slots.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> Last night was a comedy of events. My wife, son, and I spent the night with her folks. Good people with questionable sanity.
> 
> My father-in-law and I imbibed multiple adult beverages. I had probably a few too many as I was quite happy. Then my mother-in-law grabbed my son, wife, and myself. We drove around town pokemon hunting. If you've never been drunk pokemon hunting, it is quite challenging. They were all sober, my family, and most likely the pokemon too.
> When we went to bed, we slept on an air mattress. My son slept with his grandma. Wife, our dogs, me, and their dog all slept on the air mattress.
> ...


*****, I haven't had such a good laugh since too long


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

I watch the Invicta watch broadcasts on Evine for entertainment. Majority of the designs , huge sizes and faithful call in collectors really go against the popular opinion for most WIS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Broadway (Jul 19, 2016)

After saying that I was dedicated to my Invicta, I just bid on a Longines Master Collection auto. I'm already foreseeing debt and downsizing in my future.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Today I sent off money I REALLY shouldn't have for a watch.
I REALLY REALLY shouldn't have.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Poor Old Dave said:


> Today I sent off money I REALLY shouldn't have for a watch.
> I REALLY REALLY shouldn't have.


Dave, we love you man, but you should lay off the Internets for awhile


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

Just starting to get the green Alpinist...


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

RainDog said:


> Just starting to get the green Alpinist...


Well, it's on Massdrop for a steal right now.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

There's a reason why it's on sale in MassDrop and it's not because it's in high demand. The lume sucks and you really have to stretch your wardrobe to accommodate the green. Perhaps if you dressed like St. Patrick's every day, that would fit you.



SaoDavi said:


> Well, it's on Massdrop for a steal right now.


----------



## ThomasBombadil (Jun 19, 2016)

Poor Old Dave said:


> Today I sent off money I REALLY shouldn't have for a watch.
> I REALLY REALLY shouldn't have.


Yep, this is how I feel every single time.

Part of me wants my wife to say "Stop!" But she never does and actually seems to enjoy seeing the new ones.

There is zero chance what they cost is unknown to her as she does our finances. So the other part of me wants to find her limit. 
Sort of, but not really. Latest watch comes with a optional bracelet that costs about 2 times what my first nice watch cost. The bracelet, not the watch.
And still not a peep.

My best friend who has been married way too many times thinks I should send this letter.

Dear Abby, 
I'm spending a small fortune on watches and my wife doesn't seem to mind. Is she cheating on me and this is how she deals with her guilt?

Now I know she's not but what the hell is wrong with me? Every single time I get a new watch I say "This is it, don't need or want anything else." 
And nothing could be further from the truth. Lately pocket watches have been calling to me. I have zero need for a pocket watch of any size, shape or 
form. None, nada, zip. Two are on the way to my house as I type this. Two pocket watches that I will never use. How messed up is that?

I was thinking there should be a 12 step program for WIS'ers but then I thought "No, 24 steps makes much more sense."


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> There's a reason why it's on sale in MassDrop and it's not because it's in high demand. The lume sucks and you really have to stretch your wardrobe to accommodate the green. Perhaps if you dressed like St. Patrick's every day, that would fit you.


Shut up. It works just as well whenever I dress like a Christmas elf or Link from The Legend of Zelda so, y'know, once a month.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

After a week away, I have concluded that a) I like you guys more than my real life friends and b) I am never selling Chronopolis a watch.


----------



## ThomasBombadil (Jun 19, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^^^

a) Thanks! b) Chronopolis will like the gift(s) and like a puppy will follow you home after feeding him.


----------



## Unit 91 (Sep 2, 2007)

ChiefWahoo said:


> After a week away, I have concluded that a) I like you guys more than my real life friends and b) I am never selling Chronopolis a watch.


It isn't the selling you have to worry about... it's the buying from that will get ya.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm chuckling at the "safe space" thread that was created for people who like the Deep Blue SKX007 "homage."

Please provide a trigger-warning if you're going to say anything other than praise about it in there, OK?


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

I think I have a problem...









And I'm still wanting Seiko's SNDC33.

I'm thinking cathedral hands for the 809 donor...


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

So what's the problem?


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

So many sword hands!


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

devilsbite said:


> So many sword hands!


I love sword hands. And apparently you do too, lol.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Sometimes I buy watches and then they just sit in my watch boxes for months before I wear them a second time. I like the act of hunting for a specific watch. Then when I get it home, it's "meh", and off it goes to the watch box.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Prdrers said:


> I love sword hands. And apparently you do too, lol.


For sure! The Bulova & 803 are what I wear 90% of the time. For me, sword hands are SUPER readable and they both excel at quick glance time reading. Just bought the 809 because it was super cheap and plan to mod it, eventually.

I definitely have more watches than I need right now. It hasn't become a problem, it's just a little strange to be flush with hobby fodder.

;-)

And I should confess to a high likelihood of my taking some type of abrasives to the case, I don't like the finish on the 809.

Really, I don't have a problem.

:-d


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

You know your collection is pretty much complete when you start focusing on strap makers and companies to find matching leather straps, bracelets, NATO and RAF straps for use in your collection. You don't pay as much attention or care about new releases and what you do see is inherently inferior to what you already have. Yawn.


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

devilsbite said:


> I think I have a problem...
> 
> View attachment 8966097
> 
> ...


Can you please tell me where you got the bracelet for the beige seiko 5? I am looking for a bracelet with a brushed look and this looks great. Hope it's not more expensive than the watch though 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

helibg said:


> Can you please tell me where you got the bracelet for the beige seiko 5? I am looking for a bracelet with a brushed look and this looks great. Hope it's not more expensive than the watch though


I got it from chronograph.com, here. It's listed for $39.20, they were out of stock a while ago but it lets me put one in the shopping cart just now; YMMV. It's the same bracelet that comes with the 809 here complete for $55.

It matches the finish of the watch quite well. Keep in mind that it is a folded link affair with hollow ends; it's rattly off the wrist but I find it comfortable.


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

devilsbite said:


> I got it from chronograph.com, here. It's listed for $39.20, they were out of stock a while ago but it lets me put one in the shopping cart just now; YMMV. It's the same bracelet that comes with the 809 here complete for $55.
> 
> It matches the finish of the watch quite well. Keep in mind that it is a folded link affair with hollow ends; it's rattly off the wrist but I find it comfortable.


Thanks! For only $15 more than the bracelet, one more reason to buy another seiko 5.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

There is a box too large for our PO Box that my sister heard about. 
I don't expect anything right now. My sister doesn't expect anything. 
The suspense is killing me...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Poor Old Dave said:


> There is a box too large for our PO Box that my sister heard about.
> I don't expect anything right now. My sister doesn't expect anything.
> The suspense is killing me...


If it's made of smooth latex, and "flesh tone" in color, then... it's probably for you.
Or... for her.

Come to think of it, the suspense really is unbearable.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Any time I see a locked thread on the front page, I immediately click it to see what happened.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Perdendosi said:


> Any time I see a locked thread on the front page, I immediately click it to see what happened.


Great minds think alike.


----------



## ThomasBombadil (Jun 19, 2016)

Perdendosi said:


> Any time I see a locked thread on the front page, I immediately click it to see what happened.


I didn't. Then I read this post.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Went to the bank yesterday and the teller was wearing 66mm Diesel Mr. Daddy. Only reason I held off pointing and laughing is cause he could have done same to my account balance. :-(


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Tanker G1 said:


> Went to the bank yesterday and the teller was wearing 66mm Diesel Mr. Daddy. Only reason I held off pointing and laughing is cause he could have done same to my account balance. :-(
> 
> View attachment 9004170


Oh geez, man. I can't unsee that.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> Went to the bank yesterday and the teller was wearing 66mm Diesel Mr. Daddy. Only reason I held off pointing and laughing is cause he could have done same to my account balance. :-(


Don't think I'd be comfortable doing business with a bank whose employees consider this monstrosity as a sound investment


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Don't think I'd be comfortable doing business with a bank whose employees consider this monstrosity as a sound investment


A wristwatch is a poor investment but a bank teller doesn't make strategic decisions or give financial advice either!


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I wish I didn't have so many watches but yet I want a few more.


----------



## ThomasBombadil (Jun 19, 2016)

Tanker G1 said:


> Went to the bank yesterday and the teller was wearing 66mm Diesel Mr. Daddy. Only reason I held off pointing and laughing is cause he could have done same to my account balance. :-(
> 
> View attachment 9004170


It's on the wrong wrist.

Nope, it's upside down.

Could be upside down on the wrong wrist.

One thing for sure, the sweater cuff isn't doing it's job. Can't blame the pocket because it won't fit in there.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

That box was nothing. Medical stuff.
But the one I got yesterday is another story!
I went through the whole "no love for Timex" thread.
I don't NEED another watch. But has that ever stopped anyone?


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

Weatherman: "30% chance of rain" 

Me: "Better wear a diver." 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## somery (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm about to buy a new watch, but PayPal is showing the funds from my last eBay sale as "pending" until the 22nd. I have a 15+ year history with eBay and PayPal, with 100% positive feedback on over 100 transactions. Contacting PayPal results in nothing but copy+paste form letters. What a bunch of balls.

Also, I recently learned that PayPal makes money off of the interest they accrue when they hold people's funds like this. What a strange coincidence.


----------



## billy_ngu (Aug 3, 2015)

Dang this timex snap on case back!!!! Make me bleed.


----------



## billy_ngu (Aug 3, 2015)

Sorry but dont know if the above count as a confession , I have a sore thumb now and a cut from opening so many case backs . Haha, at least I felt better ranting


----------



## PHcare (Jul 20, 2016)

I just realized that I dont wash or even wipe away pre owned watches when I first get them. I dont really care if the watches I wear will have the previous owner's man flakes in them.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

PHcare said:


> I just realized that I dont wash or even wipe away pre owned watches when I first get them. I dont really care if the watches I wear will have the previous owner's man flakes in them.


grim

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## garrinfraze (Jul 29, 2016)

Negakinu said:


> F71 Anonymous. I feel safe already.
> 
> 1. I take off my watch while I'm pooping and stare at the movement or dial until I'm finished. This can take up to 20 minutes on a bad day.
> 2. I judge people that wear Armani watches.
> ...


That first confession just about killed me because I laughed so hard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

I don't really get the draw to the Oris 65. 

I think Oris is a great watch company and the Aquis is one of my favorites, but the 65 just doesn't do it for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Perdendosi said:


> Any time I see a locked thread on the front page, I immediately click it to see what happened.


Makes you feel like a WIS-CSI, don't it?

Especially when someone's been banned, you go back and look at their post history, to see if you can find where they took a turn to the dark side, like going and interviewing a serial killer's neighbors, friends and family.

What? Just me?

My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

PHcare said:


> I just realized that I dont wash or even wipe away pre owned watches when I first get them. I dont really care if the watches I wear will have the previous owner's man flakes in them.


I make a motion we never use the term "man flakes" again!

All those in favor:


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

justadad said:


> I make a motion we never use the term "man flakes" again!
> 
> All those in favor:


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

PHcare said:


> I just realized that I dont wash or even wipe away pre owned watches when I first get them. I dont really care if the watches I wear will have the previous owner's man flakes in them.


That's the bane of my existence. The thought of a dirty watch makes me wretch. I keep mine spotless and meticulously clean anything I sell. I received a used bracelet once as a gift and it was the most vile thing I ever saw. I felt physically ill for the next two hours even after cleaning it.


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

Confession:
It is currently Wednesday, August 10th, 10:14pm EST. My watch has been 13 days, 23 hrs and 41 minutes slow all day. Still used it as a reference and just convinced myself it was about 20 minutes fast. Didn't really bug me. And worst of all, I will not set it before it goes back in the watch box tonight.

Considering this a sign I may not be fit for adulthood and should head back to Neverland.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

My latest confession; I've been trying to quit this hobby for the last year or so but I still log on 5 - 6 times a day to multiple forums, check out Watchrecon a lot and go onto Slickdeals and eBay to find bargains everyday! I suck at quitting!!!!!

As a matter of fact, I'm writing this from my dining room table at 2:30 in the morning. Can't stay away! 

"My name is Dan & I'm a watchaholic..."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

PHcare said:


> I just realized that I dont wash or even wipe away pre owned watches when I first get them. I dont really care if the watches I wear will have the previous owner's man flakes in them.


I wash any pre-owned watches I buy. The watches have not been pressure tested so who knows how water proof they are. If I rinse it off quickly it should be ok, right? So far no mishaps .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

billy_ngu said:


> Dang this timex snap on case back!!!! Make me bleed.


You need one of these:









Gratuitously quoting myself from a post on another forum (Certina DS 2 PreciDrive watches - Page 83
)


> I have done damage to watches (and nearly to my fingers as well) with a basic case knife. I highly recommend the style shown in the picture above. You can adjust the thumb-wheel to put just enough pressure on the caseback with the knife, then the knife is free to pivot and open the caseback, while the vertical guides prevent the knife from flying into the watch, possibly nicking a coil, or worse - your hands. They are easy to use once you try it.
> 
> I bought one on EBay as "Watch Case Opener For Snap On Backs Black In Color" for around $36 USD just a few months ago. You may be able to find one cheaper if you are comfortable with chinese sources. There's not much to it, I'd imagine even the cheap ones work fine.


----------



## ultarior (Dec 2, 2011)

cpl said:


> I wash any pre-owned watches I buy. The watches have not been pressure tested so who knows how water proof they are. If I rinse it off quickly it should be ok, right? So far no mishaps .


I even wash em using old toothbrush. Hate that (other's) man's secretions.
And then I polish used watches with cape cod.
And then I rest!


----------



## PHcare (Jul 20, 2016)

justadad said:


> I make a motion we never use the term "man flakes" again!
> 
> All those in favor:


Oops, Sorry. Watched the sad Korean film Sympathy for Mr Vengeance yesterday, and I woke up a little bit edgier than usual haha. Awesome, awesome movie though.



cpl said:


> I wash any pre-owned watches I buy. The watches have not been pressure tested so who knows how water proof they are. If I rinse it off quickly it should be ok, right? So far no mishaps .


But what about 50s watches that dont even have gaskets? Of course, I can remove the movement and wash the case, but that's not happening. Once that box gets opened, excitement takes over, and that thing goes straight to my wrist, hygiene be damned.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

With all the nice watches I own, this $36 redline automatic is as satisfying... Go figure









Me!


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

ThomasBombadil said:


> It's on the wrong wrist.
> 
> Nope, it's upside down.
> 
> ...


It's upside down on purpose. Learned it today on F71:



HoustonReal said:


> Actually, this is a common advertising choice of product placement over real world use. Many marketing types feel it's better to show off the watch in a way that doesn't involve looking at it upside down in the ad, rather than have it make sense in the way it would be worn IRL. Watch an Evine Invicta segment, and you will see them model the watches backwards on their wrists for the camera, so the watch isn't displayed upside down on television.


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

If I click on a listing for a sub $1,000 watch and see the person in the photos is wearing gloves to handle the damn thing I'm probably not going to deal with that person. Something about the gloves just strikes me as ridiculously pretentious and fake. I mean, you'll strap it to your wrists (or I will), set it by hand, etc. but you won't freaking touch it without gloves on when you go to sell it? 

Come to think of it, I don't know what the threshold is for acceptable glove use in a watch sale listing but I would hope it's somewhere way north of $1,000.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

When I read WUS at home, I wear a watch on both wrists to immerse myself fully in the experience.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Premise said:


> That's the bane of my existence. The thought of a dirty watch makes me wretch. I keep mine spotless and meticulously clean anything I sell. I received a used bracelet once as a gift and it was the most vile thing I ever saw. I felt physically ill for the next two hours even after cleaning it.


For some strange reason, Jap Yahoo sellers with 5000 plus ratings won't do a basic clean up of the watches they sell.

I got one recently that was almost vile. Spring bars wouldn't come off due to thick black....well..

Then this one shows up supposedly with "discoloration"



















Discoloration with mold. Ewwww

Oh, yeah, drink warning.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Sodamonkey's avatar reminds me of Jared Fogle, so I scowl everytime I see it. No offense to sodamonkey, as I'm sure that wasn't his intention.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I opened up the older Komandorskie to mess with the regulator. 
Toothpick hit something that stopped the watch. 
Nothing I tried could get it working again.
Oh well.
Took the interesting back off it and put it on the White Komandorskie. 
Also have the bezel off it.
Oh well.


----------



## garrinfraze (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm wearing a Daniel Wellington and think it is a fantastic watch, and I hate fashion watches.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I hate Daniel Wellington watches. True story.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

I was a bit embarrassed and upset with my parents when they let them put me back a few grades after being diagnosed with a mild learning disability, looking back now it seems like it was the right decision


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

When flipping through instagram I confess that I find it almost impossible to differentiate between some Invicta and Breitling! The style, logo, and the owners sense (albeit perceived on my part) that "my watch is better than your watch", all converge and look the same in every pic!!


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

justadad said:


> When flipping through instagram I confess that I find it almost impossible to differentiate between some Invicta and Breitling! The style, logo, and the owners sense (albeit perceived on my part) that "my watch is better than your watch", all converge and look the same in every pic!!


Well, maybe you're not wrong. Both seem to be marketed to the horologically clueless jock who just wants to flash his new toy. The only difference being the income.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

I confess that as much as i like my
automatic dive watches, the G Shock 
Rangeman I just got, I like just as much.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Cobia said:


> I was a bit embarrassed and upset with my parents when they let them put me back a few grades after being diagnosed with a mild learning disability, looking back now it seems like it was the right decision



View attachment 9047098


First thing I wonder - "how does he see the time?" then, "what would it be like wearing on old Vostock bracelet"....

Ya-know that guy that just jumped out of a plane without a parachute? 
This guy could do the same thing sans trampoline.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Pato_Lucas said:


> Well, maybe you're not wrong. Both seem to be marketed to the horologically clueless jock who just wants to flash his new toy. The only difference being the income.


Ouch. I like the white dial Breitling Transocean but everything else in their active catalog isn't for me. I confess to going to the Invicta website as I was making this post to see if there is anything I like. I figured I would give them a fair chance because I predominantly purchase dress watches based on design. I found an Invicta Force I liked but it is a whopping 42mm in diameter. I did, however play the Gabrielle Union video a few times.


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Ouch. I like the white dial Breitling Transocean but everything else in their active catalog isn't for me. I confess to going to the Invicta website as I was making this post to see if there is anything I like. I figured I would give them a fair chance because I predominantly purchase dress watches based on design. I found an Invicta Force I liked but it is a whopping 42mm in diameter. I did, however play the Gabrielle Union video a few times.


I was very late to discover both Invicta watches as well as Amazon watch sales.

So I remember right after, I scrolled through pages upon pages of Invicta watches for sale on Amazon, looking to see if there was anything I liked the looks of.

And I was very surprised to find that there were absolutely none (it probably did not help that I was reacquainting myself with Seiko at the same time).

Later I discovered that Invicta had a few "normal" looking watches. But it was too late.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Pato_Lucas said:


> Well, maybe you're not wrong. Both seem to be marketed to the horologically clueless jock who just wants to flash his new toy.


It may not be the main thrust of their marketing, but it's worth noting that every Breitling uses a chronometer movement. Even though most of the movements are outsourced, Breitling has some serious horological chops.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

I just don't care for the SKX. 
I don't like watch hands that look like pointy arrows in general.
I bought 16 watches this year....my first year since finding this stupid site.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

parsig9 said:


> I just don't care for the SKX.
> I don't like watch hands that look like pointy arrows in general.
> I bought 16 watches this year....my first year since finding this stupid site.


You'll be reading this post with nostalgia next year, when you'll be hunting for that elusive 009J


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I really should stay away from this site.
Already have spoken for two more watches that I absolutely don't need.


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

ultarior said:


> I even wash em using old toothbrush. Hate that (other's) man's secretions.
> And then I polish used watches with cape cod.
> And then I rest!


Hey Konstantin... You bought a used watch from me about a year ago. I assure you there were no secretions on it!!!


----------



## sagitanic (Nov 29, 2014)

Like some of us here, I wear my watch on my left wrist, with a fitness band on the other. I wear suits all day so it covers both nicely most of the time. Earlier this week my wife saw me putting on both in the morning and asked why I don't just wear the fitness band as it has a screen. I told her I like to wear my watch. 

She then looked at me in a funny way. 

I walked out the door smiling at the watch. I love watches.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Wives of men with this hobby of ours learn fast to give funny looks.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

I had two watches recently get some minor service done. One was to fix the misaligned chapter ring on my Blumo, the other was a pressure test for a Seiko Land Monster that I bought used a while ago, but wanted to see if I could get it wet during an upcoming vacation. 

I missed the crap out of them, despite having many other watches to choose from. When I finally received return shipping notification, I checked tracking multiple times per day, even though the package was clearly labeled Priority 3-Day with an expected arrival date of Monday the 15th. I was even checking it throughout the day Sunday. Then, when they arrived, I wore both - one on each wrist - for the remainder of the evening. 

This is normal behavior, right?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^^ Totally normal behavior complete with strange looks from the wife!


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> ^^^^ Totally normal behavior complete with strange looks from the wife!


Thanks. Fortunately, my wife is in Las Vegas for work this week - no weird looks from her.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm guessing YOU will be giving her strange looks when she returns from Vegas.



Rodeojones said:


> Thanks. Fortunately, my wife is in Las Vegas for work this week - no weird looks from her.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Got toasted at home on a recent weekend, so I took off my watch and put it in a "safe" place like any responsible watch lover.

Now it has been missing for a week, and I was heartbroken losing sleep over it.

Accidentally I found it in my desk file cabinet on the bottom of a file labeled : "old business", go figure?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Your subconscious is telling you it's time to let go of your watch and buy a new one.

If yours is a Rolex, Tudor, or Omega, I'll be happy to take it off your hands. For a suitable fee, of course.



Sabadabadoo said:


> Got toasted at home on a recent weekend, so I took off my watch and put it in a "safe" place like any responsible watch lover.
> 
> Now it has been missing for a week, and I was heartbroken losing sleep over it.
> 
> ...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

We needed a new blender as ours was in the process of a slow death. The old one cost about $100 a few years ago. While out with my wife and children at Costco a week ago the Vitamix guy was in there doing what he does and giving us some nice samples. I knew my wife wanted one of these things so I grabbed it. Wayyyyy more then I ever though I would spend on a blender. Confessions: 1. With all my watch purchases I thought "why not splurge on a nice blender". 2. With all my watch purchases it was partial guilt that made me splurge on the blender. 3. (even) With all my watch purchases part of me thought "I could find a deal on a really nice watch for the cost of this blender". :roll:


----------



## ThomasBombadil (Jun 19, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> We needed a new blender as ours was in the process of a slow death.


Part of me at the beginning here was kinda hoping this was going to be a "will it blend" story with the old blender and a hated watch of mplsabdullah.

BTW you are gonna love the Vitamix blender.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I've just re-experienced a corollary of Murphy's law, one related to WIS' purchases, for the nth time:

You will find a great deal on a watch you coveted for months, right after you've made an impulse buy.


----------



## Erebos (Jun 2, 2015)

I don't really trust any springbar smaller than 2.5mm thickness with my watch. 

Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

sagitanic said:


> Like some of us here, I wear my watch on my left wrist, with a fitness band on the other. I wear suits all day so it covers both nicely most of the time. Earlier this week my wife saw me putting on both in the morning and asked why I don't just wear the fitness band as it has a screen. I told her I like to wear my watch.........I walked out the door smiling at the watch. I love watches....


Yup. Same here. But no suits. Short sleeves.
I carry a pocketknife all the time. Have since I was eight. Occasionally, I need to wear a multi-tool (Leatherman) on my belt. But I still have my knife in my pocket.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Ten-Ten said:


> ...
> I carry a pocketknife all the time...


Why? Are you given to uncontrollable spontaneous bursts of whittling?


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

I must confess that I used to fantasize about the idea of Swiss watches. Now, after reading all the fan boy rhetoric time and again, I just roll my eyes when the conversation turns to that topic.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Time On My Hands said:


> Why? Are you given to uncontrollable spontaneous bursts of whittling?


Because a man is prepared.

I carry a pocket knife at all times also. Not one of these quick release, zombie killing, tactical numbers that's only real use is to compensate a lack of inches in a different department, and a lack of sharpness in another! No, I carry a real pocket knife (usually a modest Victorinox) that has useful implements. I also use it nearly everyday and keep the blade(s) clean and sharp. Because ya never know!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Corollary thought. Yes something you really want will show up immediately after you b7y something else.
But finances say I can only have the first one.
Life goes on long after the thrill of living is gone.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

justadad said:


> Because a man is prepared.
> 
> I carry a pocket knife at all times also. Not one of these quick release, zombie killing, tactical numbers that's only real use is to compensate a lack of inches in a different department, and a lack of sharpness in another! No, I carry a real pocket knife (usually a modest Victorinox) that has useful implements. I also use it nearly everyday and keep the blade(s) clean and sharp. Because ya never know!


Hmmm... I carry a multi tool in my bag when I go to work - and occasionally needed the screwdriver or wire cutter. But I don't carry it with me "all the time". That status is reserved for ID and a hankie, of course.

I can only imagine you guys are prepared for uncontrollable romantic urges to carve initials into trees when you're out and about.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Time On My Hands said:


> ......you guys are prepared for uncontrollable romantic urges to carve initials into trees when you're out and about.


Anything to seal the deal!!!

Seriously though, I'm a retail manager in a 20 year old store and things fall apart in odd and surprising ways!! I carry a Swiss Champ with deluxe scales on a belt sheath at work (which is a bit overkill but handy in any situation) and I carry either an alox Pioneer or Super Tinker when I'm not at work. I have never seen the need to carry two knives (not counting keychains) but I usually have my Fisher Space Pen with me as well.

To bring it back to topic, I also have (at least) two back up watches at work (you guessed it) at all times!! It's better to have it and not need it, than to need it and not have it!!

Why?

Because you never know!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes, telling time will be important when the zombie apocalypse comes or the eldritch horrors such as Cthulhu wakes up and starts shaking up reality.



justadad said:


> ..... I also have (at least) two back up watches at work (you guessed it) at all times!! It's better to have it and not need it, than to need it and not have it!!
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because you never know!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Poor Old Dave said:


> Corollary thought. Yes something you really want will show up immediately after you b7y something else.
> But finances say I can only have the first one.
> Life goes on long after the thrill of living is gone.


Finances, schminances, I say YOLO!

The only money you truly own is what you've already spent


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

My EDC is my wallet, keys, knife, watch, phone, and cc firearm.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Capt Obvious said:


> My EDC is my wallet, keys, knife, watch, phone, and cc firearm.


Is it ever tough deciding whether to shoot or stab your victim/assailant?


----------



## ThomasBombadil (Jun 19, 2016)

justadad said:


> ...To bring it back to topic...


"Topic?"

"We don't need no stinkin topic!"


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Toothbras said:


> Is it ever tough deciding whether to shoot or stab your victim/assailant?


I don't know. What watch is he wearing?


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

It's nice to see Stan from Deep Blue thanking everyone in the forum for the support. 

But I must confess, he should have put the thread in the Seiko forum, also thanking them for their designs.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> Is it ever tough deciding whether to shoot or stab your victim/assailant?


I haven't had any trouble deciding yet.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Confession









This is my alter ego Kevin


----------



## Cameron Griffith (Mar 6, 2012)

My confession is that this thread made me have to listen to My Confessions Pt II - Usher

For your listening enjoyment:


----------



## Bigdaftboy (Jul 28, 2014)

I thought this was a motorcycle forum


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

Time On My Hands said:


> Hmmm... I carry a multi tool in my bag when I go to work - and occasionally needed the screwdriver or wire cutter. But I don't carry it with me "all the time". That status is reserved for ID and a hankie, of course.
> 
> I can only imagine you guys are prepared for uncontrollable romantic urges to carve initials into trees when you're out and about.


By "hankie" I assume you mean a rag for saving your boogers for later. Last century they came up with an invention into which you place your boogers and discard immediately instead of putting them in your pocket. That's what I use.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

After getting my grail, I'm somewhat at loose ends. I don't know what to do next. I've gotten what I want and am not even wearing it at the moment. I am waiting, though, for an appropriate RAF strap for it and will purchase a bracelet for it next month. But I really don't feel the need to get anything else. Although I am toying with the idea of another watch from the same brand. 

I look through the WUS and other watch websites and don't feel the magic anymore. I think I may have ascended to the next level of WUS-hood. How long will that last? When I am ready, I think the next step will be flogging a carefully curated set of my watches, it seems. 

In some ways, it feels like I am now a WUS bodhisattva.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Perhaps I am not such a bodhisattva; I like looking at women playing beach volleyball and other sports.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Been there. You either sell everything and take a long brake or you start buying vintage pieces.

Well since (obviously) I'm still around, I must confess I've developped an infatuation for obscure JDM kinetic divers of the nineties. Luckily, it doesn't involve dressing up like a pokemon or anything


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> After getting my grail...
> 
> In some ways, it feels like I am now a WUS bodhisattva.


Congrats on the grail! Sounds like you're doing it right and taking the time to get the details sorted. Chillax, enjoy what's got you to this point and the journey to the perfect strap/bracelet discovery.

In the mean time, if something catches your eye in a fresh way, do a little cyber shopping/stalking.

I don't imagine that I'll ever be totally done acquiring new watches.


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

justadad said:


> Because a man is prepared.
> 
> I carry a pocket knife at all times also. Not one of these quick release, zombie killing, tactical numbers that's only real use is to compensate a lack of inches in a different department, and a lack of sharpness in another! No, I carry a real pocket knife (usually a modest Victorinox) that has useful implements. I also use it nearly everyday and keep the blade(s) clean and sharp. Because ya never know!


I had a SAK which I my dad gave me back in high school (for making the honor roll, if I remember correctly), which I carried in my pocket absolutely everywhere for the next few decades.

I somehow managed to misplace it a few months ago. 

Picked up as similar a model as I could to replace it, but it's not the same...


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

If Brad's Lady, woman, partner etc. Happens to read this.
If things in the next two days go like today did I shall send a money order 
for that Stuhrling watch Friday. Let us all hope I'm able to do it.
I did sort of promise...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

What is your grail Tanjecterly/ what did you buy? Blue 79090?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Tudor BB Blue. I have a blue 79090 in addition. Good watches all.

My current wear is my Borealis Blue and Black plus my Stowa FKS. As you can see, I have a large rotation and tend to wear watches for a week or two or three weeks at a time. Thus the Smiths will be up soon. In fact I was wearing it for a while last week.

I think my next step in WUS savant hood would be to take a group picture on the public forums. <g>

And then I cull my collection very carefully.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Tudor BB Blue. I have a blue 79090 in addition. Good watches all.
> 
> My current wear is my Borealis Blue and Black plus my Stowa FKS. As you can see, I have a large rotation and tend to wear watches for a week or two or three weeks at a time. Thus the Smiths will be up soon. In fact I was wearing it for a while last week.
> 
> ...


i got mine about 8 months ago, tudor bb red, and i know how you feel. while i wont get rid of it, it only sees a day a week wrist time. and i haven culled my collection, after purging to buy it i now have the same number (or more) of watches than before i got it.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unit 91 (Sep 2, 2007)

I purposely buy "lesser" watches so that I can't ever "afford" my "grail" so I can just keep collecting. I believe I am a watch hoarder. I might need help.

On a somewhat personal note... I have initiated what could become a move to Texas and I'm nervous to tell my family.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Iandk said:


> I had a SAK which I my dad gave me back in high school (for making the honor roll, if I remember correctly), which I carried in my pocket absolutely everywhere for the next few decades.
> 
> I somehow managed to misplace it a few months ago.
> 
> Picked up as similar a model as I could to replace it, but it's not the same...


Sorry to hear that landk! It's weird isn't it? I have been given things by my grandfather(s) that I rarely take out and reminisce over but I would sorely missed if they were gone! I feel for you. I really do. Particularly something g that you carried and used for decades! For it to be gone.......

Perhaps it was found by another dad and given to his kid as his first pocket knife. A brand new rite of passage!

You remember it though. That's what's more important!!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Tudor BB Blue. I have a blue 79090 in addition. Good watches all.
> 
> My current wear is my Borealis Blue and Black plus my Stowa FKS. As you can see, I have a large rotation and tend to wear watches for a week or two or three weeks at a time. Thus the Smiths will be up soon. In fact I was wearing it for a while last week.
> 
> ...


I don't understand you. You have a blue 79090 and that is not your grail as compared to the BBB. Well then, you have to sell it to me for cheap.


----------



## ultarior (Dec 2, 2011)

pantagruel said:


> Hey Konstantin... You bought a used watch from me about a year ago. I assure you there were no secretions on it!!!


Hello, Steve! That's true. The watch came from you nearly mint, of course with no secretions!!! Thanks one more time!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^ LOL, Blowfish.

That one's a keeper!


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I confess, I am probably the only man alive who is thankful and overjoyed about leaving Victoria Secret.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Unit 91 said:


> I purposely buy "lesser" watches so that I can't ever "afford" my "grail" so I can just keep collecting. I believe I am a watch hoarder. I might need help.
> 
> On a somewhat personal note... I have initiated what could become a move to Texas and I'm nervous to tell my family.


Nervous about telling them about the move, or telling them about the true scale of the watch hoard?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I think further explanation is warranted.



Capt Obvious said:


> I confess, I am probably the only man alive who is thankful and overjoyed about leaving Victoria Secret.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> I think further explanation is warranted.


Last night VS were conducting inventory. I had to sit in there all night and watch the employees. Time stood still for 8 hours.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> Last night VS were conducting inventory. I had to sit in there all night and watch the employees. Time stood still for 8 hours.


Hey, I know how that feels, I had to sit through a bikini photo shoot once cause my girlfriend was a model.


----------



## Unit 91 (Sep 2, 2007)

jisham said:


> Nervous about telling them about the move, or telling them about the true scale of the watch hoard?


The move. My family knows I have a stupid amount of watches. There was a possible opportunity to move closer to the family, but that doesn't seem like it will materialize. I think they were really hoping for it. Texas is in the cards instead, which is even further than I am now. It's alright, I just know they're going to be sad.

Who knows... maybe it all works out in the end anyhow.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> I confess, I am probably the only man alive who is thankful and overjoyed about leaving Victoria Secret.


I go there once a year, second week of February. Always have a good time in the store; always a hero when I get home.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

My earlier comment about pocketknife redundancy got a rise out of a few folks. How's this for a confession:

I just pre-ordered a new pocketknife to complement a new watch that is on pre-order. They should arrive at about the same time.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I _think_ I've decided not to buy a NTH Sub. *gasp* Instead I'm going to continue adding to my watch fund and eventually buy one of the new version Christopher Ward C60 Pros in 38mm.


----------



## Unit 91 (Sep 2, 2007)

I did not buy a watch today. Instead I took my Harley and traded it for a Ducati Monster 1200s. I do not regret this decision.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I still more so now...feel like I have too many watches ... i.e. I do not feel like I can wear them all enough to do them justice... I don't necessarily want to sell any of them.. but I feel like I would have been better off having fewer...but I like them... UGH...

on the upside I mange to wear two watches a day most of them time as I will go swimming with a SKX and then frequently wear something else after that...

I have no idea how people with even more watches than i have... i.e most of you.. manage it.

I have 15~ish i guess... and I feel somewhat buried in watches ...


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

per my last post...it is a bit of a quandary because I got this for my birthday... love it..








and this for under $50 on ebay because I was browsing ebay while my mom was visiting and she though this was a kewl watch... and of course I actually agree.. this is freaking neat..








between the gifts and being pretty frugal I haven't spend a fortune on the watches I have... but there are getting to be a lot of them..


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

I keep toying with getting another 12 spot watch box. They are insanely cheap on Amazon and I plan to keep it in a drawer, I think...

I feel the "weight" brother. :-d

The battery just died on my little 34mm Boccia. This will be the second replacement, the first one resulted in a mangled case back. May just remove the dead cell and put in cold storage. Might have to replace the battery; it bugs me not to keep them in working order.

That would leave space for a new small/vintage piece... 

Too many watches indeed!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

devilsbite said:


> I keep toying with getting another 12 spot watch box. They are insanely cheap on Amazon and I plan to keep it in a drawer, I think...


If watch companies were smart they would give away 12 slot watch boxes. Sell more watches that way. It's the "printer cartridge" business model .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Ten-Ten said:


> My earlier comment about pocketknife redundancy got a rise out of a few folks. How's this for a confession:
> 
> I just pre-ordered a new pocketknife to complement a new watch that is on pre-order. They should arrive at about the same time.


I'm more likely to leave the house without my wallet than without my Swiss army knife. I also always have my watch on but the SAK is much more useful.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Unit 91 said:


> The move. My family knows I have a stupid amount of watches. There was a possible opportunity to move closer to the family, but that doesn't seem like it will materialize. I think they were really hoping for it. Texas is in the cards instead, which is even further than I am now. It's alright, I just know they're going to be sad.
> 
> Who knows... maybe it all works out in the end anyhow.


Sorry, I didn't mean to make light of a difficult situation for you and your family. My thoughts (and prayers for what little they are worth) go out to you, and I hope it does work out in the end.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I've grown to dislike very much, watches that use skeleton hands and think it'd be cool to just put a little blob of lume on the end.

Like these watches.










And secondly, folks with low post counts who buy watches off the forum and never, ever, leave feedback.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I agree completely about skeleton hands. Totally useless. 

Also, the obverse -- I hate sellers who never leave feedback despite me (the buyer) leaving them positive feedback. C'est la vie.


----------



## Unit 91 (Sep 2, 2007)

jisham said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to make light of a difficult situation for you and your family. My thoughts (and prayers for what little they are worth) go out to you, and I hope it does work out in the end.


You didn't make light. It's all good, duderino!


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

- I have an Invicta Pro Diver 40mm that I really like. 
- I don't get the C Ward love and don't like any of his watches. 
- My wife bought me a $3k TH Aquaracer for Father's Day that I really wish she used the money for an Omega, Tudor or towards a Rolex. 
- I really try to like NATO straps but I am still up in the air. 
- I had a Fossil that I loved and gave it away recently because it wasn't an "automatic".
- I like Steinhart watches probably way more than I should. I want to buy most of them. 
- if I buy a watch that the lume is subpar I usually don't want to wear it any longer and I'm not sure why. 
- I really only like bracelet watches. 

Wow that was surprisingly liberating. Great thread. 


Instagram @ houls61


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

I posted that I was done with non-tapering straps a while back. 

I just ordered another one. 

I feel shame.

Regret will most likely come later.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I've slowed down on buying watches. I already have more than one for each day of a week. 
However a Casio MDV 106 is inbound and if it's still available when I can get a money order I shall acquire a Solar Seiko....

I obviously have a problem.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Dandruff double post.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Sunday Confessions...I has been a while...

- My obsession with polishing out scratches and dents has recently lead to a slightly misshapen bezel. Now it serves as reminder of my hubris.

- I do not want a Rolex Milgauss because it is Rolex, I like it because it has that wacky lightning bolt sweep hand.

- I purchased 3 cheap spring bar tools in the first six months of being seriously in this hobby but have since purchased and used a Swiss made Bergeon exclusively. If only I could trade those three for another Bergeon and erase the shame and regret.

- When I started this hobby, I did not think I would ever like anything but round case/dials. Now, I am looking at several vintage rectangle, tank and tonneau dial watches.

- I _still_ hate Nato straps and I do not think they look good on watches that are not sports, diver or military-style watches.

- I have a pipe dream of organizing an annual watch enthusiast event that includes workshops, live-streamed roundtable discussions, sales and trading tables, and sponsored exclusives made available to attendees. I confess that I really just want to do it for the exclusives.

- This is my 902nd post and I am intentionally rationing my posts so I can time my 1000th post giveaway to happen when I will have time to run the giveaway then package and send the watches. (Yes watches, plural, and I might throw in a cheap spring bar tool!)


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

Poor Old Dave said:


> I've slowed down on buying watches. I already have more than one for each day of a week.
> However a Casio MDV 106 is inbound and if it's still available when I can get a money order I shall acquire a Solar Seiko....
> 
> I obviously have a problem.


Bah, get worried when you have a watch for every day of the month

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Sunday Confessions...I has been a while...
> 
> - My obsession with polishing out scratches and dents has recently lead to a slightly misshapen bezel. Now it serves as reminder of my hubris.
> 
> - I have a pipe dream of organizing an annual watch enthusiast event that includes workshops, live-streamed roundtable discussions, sales and trading tables, and sponsored exclusives made available to attendees. I confess that I really just want to do it for the exclusives.


1) My dad warned me that if I polished my bezel too much it would warp! I didn't listen either! No idea what this has to do with watches!!

2) Duffyworld?


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Pato_Lucas said:


> Bah, get worried when you have a watch for every day of the month
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uh oh....

Sent from my iPhone accidentally, due to the gate being left ajar


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I do not want a Rolex Milgauss because it is Rolex, I like it because it has that wacky lightning bolt sweep hand.


Yes - and it doesn't have a Mercedes hand.


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

Pato_Lucas said:


> Bah, get worried when you have a watch for every day of the month
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





captainmorbid said:


> Uh oh....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone accidentally, due to the gate being left ajar


DItto....right there with ya.....:roll:


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

I just read a post that contained one of worst grammatical mistakes I've ever seen. It took everything within me to resist the urge to pm the member and ask them to please fix it.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Prdrers said:


> I just read a post that contained one of worst grammatical mistakes I've ever seen. It took everything within me to resist the urge to pm the member and ask them to please fix it.


Uh oh. Now you've got us all going back to check our posts.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Prdrers said:


> I just read a post that contained one of worst grammatical mistakes I've ever seen. It took everything within me to resist the urge to pm the member and ask them to please fix it.


I just wrote one of the worst abuses of the Queens tongue in the history of the continued murder of good communication.

I look forward to your pm.

Heh.

Sent from my iPhone accidentally, due to the gate being left ajar


----------



## Unit 91 (Sep 2, 2007)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> - I have a pipe dream of organizing an annual watch enthusiast event that includes workshops, live-streamed roundtable discussions, sales and trading tables, and sponsored exclusives made available to attendees. I confess that I really just want to do it for the exclusives.


This is actually feasible. Probably more so than you would imagine. I can give you a bit more info via PM if you want. Otherwise, it's a cool idea at least.

The Ducati already has to be taken in for it's 600 mile service. It was a good weekend.

P.S. Enjoy the horrible picture. The PNW is so ugly...


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

captainmorbid said:


> I just wrote one of the worst abuses of the Queens tongue in the history of the continued murder of good communication.
> 
> I look forward to your pm.
> 
> ...


Don't worry. I've never seen this member in F71. It was during one of my random thread readings in an unfamiliar forum.


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

captainmorbid said:


> I just wrote one of the worst abuses of the Queens tongue in the history of the continued murder of good communication.
> 
> I look forward to your pm.
> 
> ...


I think you need an apostrophe... "Queen's" is possessive in this context. Good spot on the correct use of the capital "Q" for a proper noun, though. ;-)


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Queen sheen. We have a would be dictator with a lying byatch up to bat.

I simply must save up some cash so when a cool watch shows up in can pounce on it.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

I fess up.
I have an intense dislike for Cyclops date magnifiers.
Not too wild about that company that has their brand
name, Invicter, on the side of their watch cases,
Companies that install silicone straps that split just
south of lugs. Then want a hunnert $s for an OEM
replacement.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

MandoBear said:


> I think you need an apostrophe... "Queen's" is possessive in this context. Good spot on the correct use of the capital "Q" for a proper noun, though. ;-)


I refuse to edit, for proprieties' sake.

Sent from my iPhone accidentally, due to the gate being left ajar


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I absolutely hate watches with non standard lugs and refuse to patronize them. Oris and Tudor, I'm looking at you two. Ugh.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

justadad said:


> 1) My dad warned me that if I polished my bezel too much it would warp! I didn't listen either! No idea what this has to do with watches!!


I think you also go blind, grow hair on the backs of your hands, and start to look like chronopolis's avatar.

There are two kinds of people, those who "polish their bezel" too much, and those who lie about it


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

jisham said:


> justadad said:
> 
> 
> > 1) My dad warned me that if I polished my bezel too much it would warp! I didn't listen either! No idea what this has to do with watches!!
> ...


Oh great. I might have to wear my watches on the underside of my wrist to avoid the ire of the forum in WRUW threads.



Unit 91 said:


> Mr. James Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > - I have a pipe dream of organizing an annual watch enthusiast event that includes workshops, live-streamed roundtable discussions, sales and trading tables, and sponsored exclusives made available to attendees. I confess that I really just want to do it for the exclusives.
> ...


Good looking out but not quite yet. This is merely to convince myself of the idea and to maybe plant a seed here to recruit some co-conspirators.



justadad said:


> 2) Duffyworld?


I hadn't thought of possible names for such a watch convention but just riffing here:

WatchOut
TimeOut
WindDown
Escapement
HoroMongering
Whorology
WISWatch


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

captainmorbid said:


> I refuse to edit, for proprieties' sake.


Sorry to be a pedant, but shouldn't that be "for propriety's sake."...?

Propriety being singular and all... ;-)


----------



## Unit 91 (Sep 2, 2007)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Good looking out but not quite yet. This is merely to convince myself of the idea and to maybe plant a seed here to recruit some co-conspirators.


Let me know. I have some experience in these matters.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I'd rather have 10 $100 watches and a $12000 used car than a $13000 Rolex


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

The thought of getting a G-Shock tattoo has crossed my mind.


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> The thought of getting a G-Shock tattoo has crossed my mind.


I think your confession wins the prize.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

scott59 said:


> I think your confession wins the prize.


Does that mean I'm super cool or crazy out of my mind?


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> The thought of getting a G-Shock tattoo has crossed my mind.


g-shock tattoo like the logo? Or like a tattoo of the watch on your wrist?

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I am wearing my watch on my dominant hand today (which I did for many years) and discovered that I prefer wearing it this way. Tradition be damned.










Instagram @ houls61


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Just sayin.... ;-)



jisham said:


> I think you also go blind, *grow hair on the backs of your hands*, and start to look like chronopolis's avatar.... those who "polish their bezel" too much...





Houls said:


> I am wearing my watch on *my dominant hand* today (which I did for many years) and discovered that I prefer wearing it this way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> The thought of getting a G-Shock tattoo has crossed my mind.





scott59 said:


> I think your confession wins the prize.





SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Does that mean I'm super cool or crazy out of my mind?


Honestly, super cool was not what I was thinking.......


----------



## wookieman (Jun 7, 2016)

I have 5 watches that I rotate. At least once a day I am surprised when I look at my wrist. I expect to see a certain watch, yet there is another in its place. It happened at least 3 times yesterday. I was wearing a no date watch and glanced at my wrist to get the date. I was forced to reach for my phone twice and ask once.


----------



## ultarior (Dec 2, 2011)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> The thought of getting a G-Shock tattoo has crossed my mind.


your post made me make this search. and I'm now jealous
https://www.google.com/search?q=watch+tattoos&tbm=isch


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

My confession ( No offense to anyone ) I am deleting the app and getting a life.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sabadabadoo said:


> My confession ( No offense to anyone ) I am deleting the app and getting a life.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


None taken. But you know, you can have this app and a life simultaneously.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

No offense but have you considered that life is an app?



Sabadabadoo said:


> My confession ( No offense to anyone ) I am deleting the app and getting a life.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Jtragic said:


> g-shock tattoo like the logo? Or like a tattoo of the watch on your wrist?
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


The logo somewhere on my body not my wrist.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> The logo somewhere on my body not my wrist.


The money spent on the tattoo could be used to purchase another watch. That's a deal breaker.?


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Last night I was looking at the Timex Intelligent Quartz line. Made me kinda forget about that ice hardened case Damasko I've been wanting. Especially the GMT-3 and the black PVD FLy Back chrono.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Tanjecterly:
Do Citizen EcoZillas with 23mm lugs qualify as "non standard sized lug" widths?
I think they do.
Had to buy a 24mm leather strap and trim to 23mm with an Exacto knife.
Pain in the arse for Moi.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I was thinking of Tudor North Flag and the new BB 36 with 19mm lugs and if course Oris with its proprietary lugs although I understand there are adapters for at least some versions. But sheesh, the latter is more work than it should be.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Last night I was looking at the Timex Intelligent Quartz line. Made me kinda forget about that ice hardened case Damasko I've been wanting. Especially the GMT-3 and the black PVD FLy Back chrono.


Not sure now, but there was a nice Timex GMT-3 on leather in the sales forum... Just sayin...


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> The logo somewhere on my body not my wrist.


Never mind the g-shock. You should get one of these. Probably not F71 approved, though.

















Or, a DateJust.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Jtragic said:


> Never mind the g-shock. You should get one of these. Probably not F71 approved, though.
> 
> View attachment 9136594
> 
> ...


Does a Rolex tattoo cost much more than an affordable watch tattoo?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Um, no. Just stick to Sharpie pens.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I tend to stay away from watches that do not have standard lugs. Not being able to change the strap is a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> No offense but have you considered that life is an app?


 iOS or android? Do you have a link?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

https://www.thesims.com/the-sims-4

Both iOS and Android and RealityOS.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

ultarior said:


> your post made me make this search. and I'm now jealous
> https://www.google.com/search?q=watch+tattoos&tbm=isch


Try googling "casio tattoos"...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Guess that tattoo is right twice a day.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Guess that tattoo is right twice a day.


This one is right much more times a day:


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

You know, I wouldn't be surprised if in ten years time we'll see demonstrations of tattooed technology that can actually tell time. So instead of stupid looking, the wearers of wearable technologies will look au courant. And we'll look positively antediluvian with our real mechanicals. Might as well form our own subgroup like the steampunks.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> You know, I wouldn't be surprised if in ten years time we'll see demonstrations of tattooed technology that can actually tell time. So instead of stupid looking, the wearers of wearable technologies will look au courant. And we'll look positively antediluvian with our real mechanicals. Might as well form our own subgroup like the steampunks.


I was trying to find a smart-a$$ response to this when I realized, sadly, you're probably right.


----------



## garrinfraze (Jul 29, 2016)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Does that mean I'm super cool or crazy out of my mind?


Yes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Oh jeez. I forgot about the Casio MDV 106 until I opened the box.
Was perusing watches at Walmart and bought one I did not need. 
But got it for $10 so no biggie.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Poor Old Dave said:


> Oh jeez. I forgot about the Casio MDV 106 until I opened the box.
> Was perusing watches at Walmart and bought one I did not need.
> But got it for $10 so no biggie.


Great price. The one I got last year was $25. Are they on sale again, or was it during an earlier blowout?


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Guess that tattoo is right twice a day.


Just set it so that it always reads 4:20?


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> Never mind the g-shock. You should get one of these. Probably not F71 approved, though.
> 
> View attachment 9136594
> 
> ...


Hands don't align with markers, pet peeve of mine, have to flip it... oh sh...


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I enjoy photographing watches almost as much as wearing them.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^ What watch is that one with the glowing green lume on the right?


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Wife: I'm paying off the credit card bill. No more watches!! Okay?! o|

Me: Yep. Definitely no more watches. As I keep an eye on two watches I have placed bids on eBay. That I have since won. :-x


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

itsmemuffins said:


> Wife: I'm paying off the credit card bill. No more watches!! Okay?! o|
> 
> Me: Yep. Definitely no more watches. As I keep an eye on two watches I have placed bids on eBay. That I have since won. :-x


Oh yeah, know that feeling. Could someone buy one of my watches on F29 to pay for watches I have already committed to buy? ...that would be great...thanks...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

If you give me a 50 percent discount, certainly.

Seriously, it looks like a very bad time to be selling. Things are moving very slow in the marketplace.



Sonic_driftwood said:


> Oh yeah, know that feeling. Could someone buy one of my watches on F29 to pay for watches I have already committed to buy? ...that would be great...thanks...


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Tanjecterly said:


> ^^^ What watch is that one with the glowing green lume on the right?


If you're referirng to the one in my sig it's a Russian Aviator 24 hour with Mother Russia 20mm NATO.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm addicted to NATO and Zulu 1 piece straps. Already had about 18 of them in 18, 20, and 22mm sizes. Just ordered 6 more from the Cheap NATO strap store. If you order 5 or more at a time, you get 20% off and free shipping. $44usd for all 6 of them.


----------



## soundscape (Apr 4, 2016)

I've made a commitment to pay off the credit card before buying any more watches, and I'm finding it excruciating.

I would have made a sneaky purchase if I didn't think it would put a strain on my relationship.

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


----------



## garrinfraze (Jul 29, 2016)

I only feel weird not wearing a watch if I'm fully clothed. When I'm naked, not wearing a watch feels fine. Is that weird?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

soundscape said:


> I've made a commitment to pay off the credit card before buying any more watches, and I'm finding it excruciating.
> 
> I would have made a sneaky purchase if I didn't think it would put a strain on my relationship.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


just get another credit card 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

soundscape said:


> I've made a commitment to pay off the credit card before buying any more watches, and I'm finding it excruciating.
> 
> I would have made a sneaky purchase if I didn't think it would put a strain on my relationship.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


Sometimes it's nice to know EXACTLY how strong a relationship is!! Use your next watch purchase as a base line test and move forward from there.

Disclaimer: While the relationship may indeed endure, it's probably best to go ahead and add some Jergans or KY to the cart also. Odds are, either way, you're gonna need it!!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Real men charge with gay abandon large amounts on their cards for Grail watches.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I must clear up a misconception. This is what I got for $10.
Casio MDV 106 costs $55 at Walmart.

I'm through for buying watches for a while. Will be getting a 20mm Silicon Rubber strap for my Invicta Special Edition.

Plan to visit some Pawn Shops in the coming weeks.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Poor Old Dave said:


> View attachment 9170162
> 
> 
> I must clear up a misconception. This is what I got for $10.
> ...


Hahahaha!!! I've been going to their website twice a day to see if they've dropped the MDV106 back down to $10!!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

justadad said:


> Hahahaha!!! I've been going to their website twice a day to see if they've dropped the MDV106 back down to $10!!


I was killing time the other day and stopped into a Walmart simply to see if they'd put them on sale again. 

Got mine at a Walmart a while back for $27 taxed after seeing a tip here on WUS about the sale. Would buy more for family and friends if I ever saw them that low again. Great watch for under $60. Outstanding watch for under $30.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Oh yeah, know that feeling. Could someone buy one of my watches on F29 to pay for watches I have already committed to buy? ...that would be great...thanks...


Haha, yeah. Except I can't get rid of any if my watches to pay for new ones :think:

And i I have since won another watch on auction o| I fully did not expect to have won even one of them. I mean the three combined only amount to $180 but it's money that could be spent on something other than watched I don't need. :-(


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess, I just went to the Walmart site to check the price of the Casio MDV-160. I really do not need another quartz watch I will not wear...but I sure as heck would pay for that Casio.


----------



## skorpyo (Sep 8, 2009)

I believe that men with large wrists.....need large straps.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

skorpyo said:


> I believe that men with large wrists.....need large straps.


Wow! I would have never known that. My wrist is 8.5-8.75 and I'll guarantee 
I need long straps!


----------



## skorpyo (Sep 8, 2009)

Poor Old Dave said:


> Wow! I would have never known that. My wrist is 8.5-8.75 and I'll guarantee
> I need long straps!


Glad I could drop that little knowledge bomb on ya

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

I've come to the conclusion, that if you post about your new watch and someone says something like "Wear it in good health", that is code for "I think you should have spent your money on something else."


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I have come to the conclusion that I have way too many watches. 


Then I think of that old saw--you can have too many watches, but you can never have enough.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I want to get an inexpensive Invicta such as the Pro Diver automatic just to see how long it lasts. And fill the sink, leave it in the sink for a few hours and see if it stays dry inside.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> I want to get an inexpensive Invicta such as the Pro Diver automatic just to see how long it lasts. And fill the sink, leave it in the sink for a few hours and see if it stays dry inside.


And if that works, swap out the hands and dial, then repeat the test and see how good your watch mechanic skills are 

Cheap watches like this are a great way to hone your skills and build your confidence, without fear of making and expensive "learning opportunity". There are whole threads on this site devoted to people cutting their chops on cheap invictas and seikos, with plenty of cheap parts available.

Confession: I did this to a couple of Seikos and Invicta's and learned quite a bit along the way. Unfortunately, the Seikos don't look like seikos anymore. Fortunately, the invictas don't look like invictas anymore


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I blew it. Saw a watch it liked and made a deal to get it.
I'm certain that I have a problem. I hope there is no cure.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Not watch related, but I'll post anyway. 

There is nothing sadder than seeing someone you once loved turn into a moving land whale. She was hot before but now it's like she doesn't give a damn anymore.


----------



## greene-r74 (Aug 10, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Not watch related, but I'll post anyway.
> 
> There is nothing sadder than seeing someone you once loved turn into a moving land whale. She was hot before but now it's like she doesn't give a damn anymore.


Or has an unforeseen health problem, or dealing with depression.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes, that's certainly a possibility.



greene-r74 said:


> Or has an unforeseen health problem, or dealing with depression.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Yes, that's certainly a possibility.


Yeah! Don't be such a judgmental bully, man. Didn't you realize this is 2016, so everything has an "underlying issue?"

Totally joking btw.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

They should announce a sequel to Groundhog Day and then just re-release the original.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> There is nothing sadder than seeing someone you once loved turn into a moving land whale. He* was hot before but now it's like he* doesn't give a damn anymore.


In my life, there is a long trail of hot women who still speak of me that way.. and cry. 
Sigh.

But I jes had to : love 'em and leave 'em... cuz I was born a ramblin' man.

* - Gender pronoun amended for historical accuracy.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> In my life, there is a long trail of hot women who still speak of me that way.. and cry.
> Sigh.
> 
> But I jes had to : love 'em and leave 'em... cuz I was born a ramblin' man.
> ...


It's ok, Chrono. You're just tryin to make a livin', and doin' the best you can.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Prdrers said:


> It's ok, Chrono. You're just tryin to make a livin', and doin' the best you can.


When it's time to leave, I'm sure they'll understand...


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

cayabo said:


> They should announce a sequel to Groundhog Day and then just re-release the original.


Man, I got all the way to the end waiting for something to be different, and NOW you tell me its the same damn movie!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Was considering a watch the past couple days but really knew I shouldn't as I have several I need to try to sell. I also own one watch that is the same color and style as the one I want however the one I own is a much (MUCH) less expensive watch. Ended up having to go into work overnight last night (and still there now working my normal day as well). The extra money from working the extra shift pushed me to purchase the watch while driving to work last night. Problem is the watch cost quite a bit more then the extra money I plan to receive. But it all made sense at 1 am last night.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

This type of circular thinking and self rationalization over extra or "found" money and that always seems to cost extra money is unfortunately familiar with WUS aficionados.



mplsabdullah said:


> Was considering a watch the past couple days but really knew I shouldn't as I have several I need to try to sell. I also own one watch that is the same color and style as the one I want however the one I own is a much (MUCH) less expensive watch. Ended up having to go into work overnight last night (and still there now working my normal day as well). The extra money from working the extra shift pushed me to purchase the watch while driving to work last night. Problem is the watch cost quite a bit more then the extra money I plan to receive. But it all made sense at 1 am last night.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Was considering a watch the past couple days but really knew I shouldn't as I have several I need to try to sell. I also own one watch that is the same color and style as the one I want however the one I own is a much (MUCH) less expensive watch. Ended up having to go into work overnight last night (and still there now working my normal day as well). The extra money from working the extra shift pushed me to purchase the watch while driving to work last night. Problem is the watch cost quite a bit more then the extra money I plan to receive. But it all made sense at 1 am last night.


Oh man, I have been through this quite often. In my exhaustion and sleep-deprived delirium, I convince myself that I am buying as an upgrade and not redundancy. Sometimes, I tell myself I can sell off part of my collection that I have become bored with or promise myself it will be the last watch I will purchase in a long time. Of course, these measures are rarely ever implemented.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Barry S reminds me of Life cereal's Mikey - he'll like anything.
But if he doesn't like your post then it's a pretty damn lame post.
I snigger at the lone watch in a WRUW list that doesn't have his "Like".

... Then it happened to me.... Like, Like, Like, (my post & no Like???), Like, Like...
I'm not hurt, I'm going to do better.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

- This thread so long, I could probably kill a day reading through it but I procrastinate at work on this site enough as it is.

- I get a little bit of a charge posting my cheap and/or ugly, loud watches in the daily WRUW thread in the Public Forum next to all those Rolexes, IWCs, etc.

- I like reading Hodinkee but every time I read an article I'm like "what a bunch of pretentious dorks." I sat and starred at the headshot of their recently returned editor and thought about how I'd probably want to punch that guy if I met him.

- I know way too much about Newman dial Daytonas, a watch I will never own in my life.

- I feel like if I didn't own at least my Speedmaster (or other "luxury" Swiss mechanical), my presence here or my interest in the hobby would not be validated.

- I like to drink a lot, pace around in my house, thinking to myself and organizing a theoretical "dream" collection which also involves me being a preeminent Vacheron collector.

- I got this thing for solid gold watches, I think they are amusing and fun to wear. I only have affordable coated stainless ones now, but would really like to own a solid gold GMT Master or 300MC.

- Even though I really like dive watches and even own a Maranez, I think there's far too many microbrands making dive watches that all essentially look very similar.

- I spent over $100 rehabbing a $60 Fossil.


----------



## mugwump867 (Apr 8, 2013)

I fractured my left wrist a week and a half ago and tried wearing a watch on my right but just can't do it. As a result, I've lost almost all interest in wristwatches for the time being which makes no sense since I could only wear one watch at a time before and that never stopped me from acquiring more. I think I'm just being peevish about the whole situation.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Your financial adviser weeps at your spending habits.



Deity42 said:


> - I spent over $100 rehabbing a $60 Fossil.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Well, I guess you didn't consider the Christopher Walken alternative from Pulp Fiction.








mugwump867 said:


> I fractured my left wrist a week and a half ago and tried wearing a watch on my right but just can't do it. As a result, I've lost almost all interest in wristwatches for the time being which makes no sense since I could only wear one watch at a time before and that never stopped me from acquiring more. I think I'm just being peevish about the whole situation.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Barry S reminds me of Life cereal's Mikey - he'll like anything.
> But if he doesn't like your post then it's a pretty damn lame post.
> I snigger at the lone watch in a WRUW list that doesn't have his "Like".
> 
> ...


Funny, I have actually felt self conscious about that and wondered if anybody noticed. I have tried to be more discriminating but I find myself using likes in WRUW threads as placeholders. That said, I have to actually like *something* about the post.

If only there was a "really like" button&#8230;


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> Your financial adviser weeps at your spending habits.


Wait till you see how said Fossil was based on some mid-90's Tag models, lol.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Barry S reminds me of Life cereal's Mikey - he'll like anything.
> But if he doesn't like your post then it's a pretty damn lame post.
> I snigger at the lone watch in a WRUW list that doesn't have his "Like".
> 
> ...


Gotta give some love to busmatt too, he's one helluva liker - in fact, he liked this post and Barry S didn't.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Gotta give some love to busmatt too, he's one helluva liker - in fact, he liked this post and Barry S didn't.


Oops! How did I miss that?!?


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

I confess. I recently posted in a thread for the sole purpose of correctly spelling a word that had been misspelled by the OP. I'm sorry. I tried.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Prdrers said:


> I confess. I recently posted in a thread for the sole purpose of correctly spelling a word that had been misspelled by the OP. I'm sorry. I tried.


Eye two half Dunn the same think! Sum pee pole juice half know thyme ore patients wiv prufing they're on riding!! Aye Phil your write own inn may king the Arthur no their knot rite!!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I got the envelope with the payment for a Silicon Rubber 20mm strap for my Invicta and a Red leather strap for the Golden Waltham quartz i bought at a flea market. 
Have started to get a black 16mm Nato but why is something I can't remember....


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

justadad said:


> Eye two half Dunn the same think! Sum pee pole juice half know thyme ore patients wiv prufing they're on riding!! Aye Phil your write own inn may king the Arthur no their knot rite!!


I applaud you. That took some effort.


----------



## Unit 91 (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm still daily wearing my Seiko SKX009... which means I bypass so many other watches every morning. It's mostly laziness, really.


----------



## ehou333 (Oct 12, 2009)

I love my alpinist, but its getting a little beat up from getting worn so much. When the Japanese yen was super low, I seriously considered buying another so I could have a "nice" alpinist and a beater one.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

cayabo said:


> Gotta give some love to busmatt too, he's one helluva liker - in fact, he liked this post and Barry S didn't.





















Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Someday I want to be the guy that owns 100 Vostoks and 100 5600 series G-Shocks. I promise I'll stop when I get to 100


----------



## KIP_NZ (Nov 23, 2015)

KIP_NZ said:


> I've spent the last 2 months reading through this thread, its been growing the entire time. It was about 70 pages when I started and now is at 260 and keeps giving.
> 
> Confessions:
> 1) I think I've found a home here in F71
> ...


Caught up again (60 pages this time) & no-fi has given up posting in this thread and doesn't appear to have noticed my light stalking... PHEW


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I wanted to open a door into the watch of the person that posted about what do to if someone damages your watch...describing a situation of a co-worker opening a door nearly striking his new $1.6K seiko.... it was completely absurd as it was clearly not the other parties fault (should the watch have been damaged ...it wasn't) ... stick your watch down in the path of an opening / potentially opening door... that is one you really.

I totally want to open a door into this person's watch now.... accidentally mind you but just a huge scratch / ding on the case / crystal.... 


if you can't afford to have it scratched you can't afford to be wearing the god damned thing...imho.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Just put a bandaid on your watch as a preventive measure. You won't get scratched but you won't be able to tell the time. But at least you won't have to worry about getting hit by a moving door!



atarione said:


> I wanted to open a door into the watch of the person that posted about what do to if someone damages your watch...describing a situation of a co-worker opening a door nearly striking his new $1.6K seiko.... it was completely absurd as it was clearly not the other parties fault (should the watch have been damaged ...it wasn't) ... stick your watch down in the path of an opening / potentially opening door... that is one you really.
> 
> I totally want to open a door into this person's watch now.... accidentally mind you but just a huge scratch / ding on the case / crystal....
> 
> if you can't afford to have it scratched you can't afford to be wearing the god damned thing...imho.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Perusing Watch Recon, I see and get irritated at posts for watches that are clearly not new and yet listed for $600-$700 more than the average pricing for the same watch. I have to wonder what people are thinking -- are they seriously trying to go against the market to recoup their expenses incurred in getting the watch in the first place? 

I don't bother to try to negotiate with sellers like these. It's just not worth my time. But I point and laugh when they have to continually bump several pages or have to lower their prices. Dude, if no one's biting, stop wasting everyone's time and start lowering prices to market reality instead of bump or TTT or whatever.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I am baffled at the prices people try to get for used Steinhart watches. I love my Steinhart and wear it regularly but recognize that it will never "increase" in value. Do sellers on these forums not realize that we can buy a brand new Ocean One with shipping included for under $400 directly from Steinhart? Yet sellers list their used one for $425? What am I missing here? 


Instagram @ houls61


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Just put a bandaid on your watch as a preventive measure. You won't get scratched but you won't be able to tell the time. But at least you won't have to worry about getting hit by a moving door!


BOOM!


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Prdrers said:


> I confess. I recently posted in a thread for the sole purpose of correctly spelling a word that had been misspelled by the OP. I'm sorry. I tried.


you... monster!

:-d


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

A regular from WUS, quite a while ago, offered to send me a watch (for free!) as I was thinking of buying one like the one he got and asked him about it, you know one of these indian refurbished Seiko frankens, sent him adress and all, would pay shipping ofcourse. Nothing happened. I didn't ask. Weird. Now moved a bit in watches and I wouldnt want it even for free but its the principle - changed your mind, no problem, just send me a message "hey dude, my nefew/son/barber/begger from neigbourhood liked it so I gave it to him as it was his birthday/new years eve/friday/potatoe". No hard feelings thou, just weird.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

:-d^^^^ Dude, I got that free watch. It was a Seiko MM300. Great watch and great gift!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm the farthest thing from a Ray of Sunshine in the morning. 
I don't have good vision or motor skills first thing.
I'm absolutely sure I'll wear something with date.
But that's as far as I'm prepared to promise. 
I got two awesome vintage Russian pocket watches yesterday. 
Gotta figure out how I'm going to carry one.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Carry one? Just carry both! Tie them around your neck.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Confession #1: I've always maintained that I hate mercedes hands. 
Confession #2: In looking at Steinharts just to pass the time awhile back I started thinking that Ocean One with the ceramic bezel is a pretty good deal...and then it hit me: the hands didn't bother me. WTH...when did THAT change?!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Certain discontinued gen 1 models are more desirable than current models. Someone here offered me more for mine than what I paid brand new.



Houls said:


> I am baffled at the prices people try to get for used Steinhart watches. I love my Steinhart and wear it regularly but recognize that it will never "increase" in value. Do sellers on these forums not realize that we can buy a brand new Ocean One with shipping included for under $400 directly from Steinhart? Yet sellers list their used one for $425? What am I missing here?
> 
> Instagram @ houls61


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

I have a job that I love (I'm a zookeeper). Unfortunately for the watch collector in me, it doesn't allow for the wearing of nicer pieces. At times, I'm literally up to my elbows in poop. During enrichment time with a tiger cub, she might scratch it with her incredibly sharp teeth. And you can imagine the smells of a zoo behind the scenes. 

Am I crazy to be looking into a career change just so I can wear my nicer watches? I just found myself considering an office job and thought, "I might hate the job, but I'll be able to wear my Seiko Cocktail Time more often, so that makes it worthwhile."

I'm off my rocker, right?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Rodeojones said:


> I have a job that I love (I'm a zookeeper). Unfortunately for the watch collector in me, it doesn't allow for the wearing of nicer pieces. At times, I'm literally up to my elbows in poop. During enrichment time with a tiger cub, she might scratch it with her incredibly sharp teeth. And you can imagine the smells of a zoo behind the scenes.
> 
> Am I crazy to be looking into a career change just so I can wear my nicer watches? I just found myself considering an office job and thought, "I might hate the job, but I'll be able to wear my Seiko Cocktail Time more often, so that makes it worthwhile."
> 
> I'm off my rocker, right?


Yes. Just look at enough G-Shock threads until you find yourself getting into G-Shocks.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Ancon tank....

Sigh, my purchases are decreasing in number, but increasing in price...

That's ok isn't it?


Sent from my iPhone accidentally, due to the gate being left ajar


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Rodeojones said:


> I have a job that I love (I'm a zookeeper). Unfortunately for the watch collector in me, it doesn't allow for the wearing of nicer pieces. At times, I'm literally up to my elbows in poop. During enrichment time with a tiger cub, she might scratch it with her incredibly sharp teeth. And you can imagine the smells of a zoo behind the scenes.
> 
> Am I crazy to be looking into a career change just so I can wear my nicer watches? I just found myself considering an office job and thought, "I might hate the job, but I'll be able to wear my Seiko Cocktail Time more often, so that makes it worthwhile."
> 
> I'm off my rocker, right?


Depends...which job pays more? LOL.

I would keep the job if you love it, just buy some of those gloves that go to your bicep...they have those right?


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

Sarosto said:


> Well, since we are in a safe space....
> 
> - I think the SKX007 is hideous and overpriced when you can have the Orient Mako;
> - I always assume anything under 39 mm is girlish (my most un-affordable watch is 37,5 but was a gift from my mum so..);
> ...


Second on the pip. Major peeve of mine for no good reason.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

I never see watches in the wild that I consider "watch guy" watches. Really, ever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

I think skeleton watches are hideous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

I must not be a gentleman because I think most "gentleman's" watches are hideous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

I take just as many pictures of my watches as I take of my kid. That makes me feel kind of ...... but not ...... enough to change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

ARMADUK said:


> BOOM!


Oh, this again... I'll jump in here & say what everyone is thinking - common decency demands that you identify the watch, strap and any prophylactics when posting pics on WUS...


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Rodeojones said:


> I have a job that I love (I'm a zookeeper). Unfortunately for the watch collector in me, it doesn't allow for the wearing of nicer pieces.....Am I crazy to be looking into a career change just so I can wear my nicer watches? I just found myself considering an office job and thought, "I might hate the job, but I'll be able to wear my Seiko Cocktail Time more often, so that makes it worthwhile."
> I'm off my rocker, right?


I have a job that I really like, that can be hard on watch (straps.) No way would I work somewhere cleaner just so I can wear leather straps. I compromise. I wear tool watches that I like, on rubber, Natos or bracelets. I wash the straps and live with the inevitable scratches on the watch. I save my nice leather straps for the weekend.


----------



## Unit 91 (Sep 2, 2007)

I often don't take off certain multi-thousand dollar pieces when doing activities I probably should, i.e. mowing the lawn, working in the shop, etc. I don't even feel bad about it. In a way I think they deserve it.


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

Rodeojones said:


> I have a job that I love (I'm a zookeeper). Unfortunately for the watch collector in me, it doesn't allow for the wearing of nicer pieces. At times, I'm literally up to my elbows in poop. During enrichment time with a tiger cub, she might scratch it with her incredibly sharp teeth. And you can imagine the smells of a zoo behind the scenes.
> 
> Am I crazy to be looking into a career change just so I can wear my nicer watches? I just found myself considering an office job and thought, "I might hate the job, but I'll be able to wear my Seiko Cocktail Time more often, so that makes it worthwhile."
> 
> I'm off my rocker, right?


Yes.....I've been in cube hell for the last 10 years or so.....if I could make the same money doing anything not in an office I would jump ship in a minute.....wear your nicer pieces after work.......


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

i really wanted a photo of my watch with this tinnnny little baby lizard... cute little thing (hopefully Fitz does not eat him... errrr... Fitz may eat him)... but the lizard scooted before i could manage it... tiny little thing mayb 1.5" long









would be awesome to get a shot of the little lizard standing on top of my 009


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

atarione said:


> ... this *tinnnny* little baby lizard...


I don't always surf these internets with my glasses off.
But when I do, I tend to misread, as I just did that word, as *tranny*. :-x

Imagine my surprise: "What da f...?"


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Imagine my surprise: "What da f...?"


Baby lizards don't always self identify as trannies,
but when they do, they're usually in college in California.

(BTW - your surprise is a cisgender microagqression.)


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

I have opened my watch chest (yes chest) and found a watch I don't remember buying, that I've never worn... And ask myself "I wonder if this comes in blue" and find myself looking for one the rest of the night.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I have watches that I hardly wear but find it hard to sell them cos they're rare and hard to find. I fear I may regret selling them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Tremec said:


> I have opened my watch chest (yes chest) and found a watch I don't remember buying, that I've never worn... And ask myself "I wonder if this comes in blue" and find myself looking for one the rest of the night.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


LOL, now THAT is baaaaad!!!


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I am always disappointed by my Galaxy 6S's inability to get both watch and cat in focus at the same time... as you see Fitz seems quite happy and content (and hopefully NOT full of baby lizard ...) as you see you can have the watch or Fitz in focus but NOT both...


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm not sure I'm hip enough for Instagram. If somebody emojis me a fist, am I supposed to fist them back? Virtually pound it in, as it were.

I feel old. And always leave the skintone of my emojis yellow. That's cool, right?

Pretty sure FC's IG account comment on one of my pics. I squealed a little inside.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

I can't remember having seen an interesting watch in the real world for ages. All I seem to see are old guys wearing 25year old Rotary/Sekonda or similar; or young lads with those cheap 48mm Chinese watches you buy in the chemist for £10-15.
I do live in the sticks. The locals are still marvelling at them 'horseless carriages' which come through the village occasionally.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

I saw a guy wearing one of those monstrous "I" watches yesterday. You know, the kind with metal inserts in the band... I held my peace, but I was dying inside.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Rodeojones said:


> I have a job that I love (I'm a zookeeper). Unfortunately for the watch collector in me, it doesn't allow for the wearing of nicer pieces. At times, I'm literally up to my elbows in poop. During enrichment time with a tiger cub, she might scratch it with her incredibly sharp teeth. And you can imagine the smells of a zoo behind the scenes.


Is there a commonly accepted conversion rate between dive depth ratings in meters, and poop depth ratings in elbows? is it equivalent to swimming? Is 10m sufficient, or do you need 20m+?

Either way, I would stay away from leather bands, especially if the species of the leather is related to your "client", (or it's prey...)


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

atarione said:


> i really wanted a photo of my watch with this tinnnny little baby lizard... cute little thing (hopefully Fitz does not eat him... errrr... Fitz may eat him)... but the lizard scooted before i could manage it... tiny little thing mayb 1.5" long
> 
> View attachment 9217170


 WatchGecko?


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

True F71 confession: I picked up a Steinhart ocean military red. It made a nice diver but couldn't decide if i loved it or not. My fiancé said "hmmm looks just like a rolex." I packed it up and it was listed for sale that same night.

Also, I have yet to find a seiko that I love.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

atarione said:


> I am always disappointed by my Galaxy 6S's inability to get both watch and cat in focus at the same time... as you see Fitz seems quite happy and content (and hopefully NOT full of baby lizard ...) as you see you can have the watch or Fitz in focus but NOT both...
> 
> View attachment 9218506
> 
> ...


In close up photography, it's almost impossible to get everything in focus regardless of camera system.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> In close up photography, it's almost impossible to get everything in focus regardless of camera system.


Clearly Samsung needs to add a tilt/shift lens to its flagship phones.


----------



## phritz (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks to late nights mixed with bourbon and the 'bay I have managed to acquire a bunch of Mumbai Specials. Intentionally.
And I like them for daily beaters.
All it cost me so far was a couple dollars and my dignity.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't like the expression "wear it in good health". I know people mean well but "enjoy your new watch" just sounds better.


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> In close up photography, it's almost impossible to get everything in focus regardless of camera system.


Pinhole photography time!

Whether Fitz will stay still for the duration of the exposure is another question...


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Iandk said:


> Pinhole photography time!
> Whether Fitz will stay still for the duration of the exposure is another question...


Feed him a bunch of turkey before you stage the shot.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Ordered a Edox Hydrosub Auto. It was DOA, has been returned, repaired and on its way back (they didn't have stock to replace and it was too good a price to reject and get a refund). The Mrs is completely oblivious to all of the above. Wonder if she'll notice the huge lump of watch on my wrist the first time I wear it?


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

I had a good confession in mind after starting to read this thread, but I felt I should read the whole thread before posting. Now, a week later, I cannot remember my confession. Maybe it had something to do with my memory...

Here's a few to pass the time until I remember.

I do know what F71 is, but I it took a couple of months of reading various threads before I figured it out. 

I tried on a 16610 a couple of weeks ago and really liked it. I was hoping to feel meh, like when I tried on a 116610.

Since finding WUS, I have bought way too many watches. I keep most in their boxes in various closets in the house. If they were all together I might realize I have a problem and finally seek professional help.

Within a few minutes of first wearing some of my watches, I knew they were not for me. Yet, I haven't sold any yet.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Confession. I work 3rd shift security at a high end mall. A new vendor came in tonight and set up massaging chairs throughout the mall. He asked me if I would like to try one out. I said yes and he punched in a code. I got a free massage. I memorized his code...


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

There are a couple of things about me or that I've done watchwise that I'll never confess on this thread.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

cpl said:


> I don't like the expression "wear it in good health". I know people mean well but "enjoy your new watch" just sounds better.


How about "were your watch in good times" or better yet " have a good time wearing it"?


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

eljay said:


> Clearly Samsung needs to add a tilt/shift lens to its flagship phones.


I just tried with my S6, and I can't find how to select the Aperture; I Can only choose Shutter priority or Program mode. Are there camera apps that allow Aperture priority ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> There are a couple of things about me or that I've done watchwise that I'll never confess on this thread.


I think chronopolis has already set the bar fairly low on that one.... share away!

One of my favorites posted here (forget who; not chronopolis) was someone who broke a watch while.... ahem.. in relations with his wife. Sad to see the watch go, but at least he had fun doing it!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I like some homage watches better then the Rolex they are making homage of. Even if I had the kind of throw away money to buy a Rolex I would likely still never buy one. I do not have any "grail" watch that I lust after.


----------



## greene-r74 (Aug 10, 2014)

For me, if a watch on a bracelet does not sit flat when you take it off it weirds me out. Like fingernails on a chalk board and I just cant deal with it.

Good. nice and flat


Bad, very bad. Image stolen from goggle image search


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I really want to reduce my collection (stop laughing). I've been agonizing for days on which blue dial watch to sale o|. The Citizen BN-0151 or the Orient Ray in Blue? I make a choice, then I tell myself to just keep it. I change my mind to the other one and then I say the same thing again, just keep it.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Rocat said:


> I really want to reduce my collection (stop laughing). I've been agonizing for days on which blue dial watch to sale o|. The Citizen BN-0151 or the Orient Ray in Blue? I make a choice, then I tell myself to just keep it. I change my mind to the other one and then I say the same thing again, just keep it.


I do the same with black dial dress watches on bracelets. I tell myself I will sell a few to make room for another piece but when I put them on to convince myself of the decision, I remember why I love each of them so much. I must polyamorous when it comes to watches.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

I am convinced that if/when I get a GW-5000, I'll no longer have any interest in the watch scene. TBH, it makes me a little hesitant to buy one...


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Here's the latest addition to my collection - and a purchase experience leading to a true confession.

My Bulova Type A-15 Limited Edition reproduction.










The first one I received had this awful scratch in the bezel and I returned it immediately.










When I received the replacement it had a very similar scratch only this one was worse - it extended to the crystal!

It turns out it was the edge of yet another layer of protective film!

I sent an apology email to the vendor.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

^^^ Very cool watch there, Barry.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Prdrers said:


> ^^^ Very cool watch there, Barry.


Thanks!

Great history on it here:

http://www.mwrforum.net/forums/showthread.php?44426-Bulova-Type-A-15-Elapsed-Time-Watch

And a great deal on it here:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PTM6XZK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Crap... That is a seriously cool watch at a very attractive price.


----------



## TheZmilz (Jan 21, 2010)

1. I have absolutely no idea why the Affordable Forum is known as F71. 

2. When I was younger I thought the American Pie guys were the coolest people on the planet and now that I am an adult I realize they are the biggest tools ever.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

TheZmilz said:


> 1. I have absolutely no idea why the Affordable Forum is known as F71.


The URL for Affordables is forums.watchuseek.com/f71

The URL for the Chinese Mechanical Watch Forum is forums.watchuseek.com/f72, so it is known as f72.

The URL for Dive watches is forums.watchuseek.com/f74, so it is known as f74.

Etc.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm tired of seeing Submariner homages.

I think it would be perfectly normal to own a $2000 watch and drive a $2000 car. My car is 11 years old and it's getting "down there". About 20 years ago I had a 1981 Datsun 510 that I paid $750 for and it had about $1500 worth of stereo equipment inside. When I sold the car naturally I ripped all the equipment out of it.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

I wonder why people keep posting pics of their "unaffordable " watches in the WRUW threads here. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

kinglee said:


> I wonder why people keep posting pics of their "unaffordable " watches in the WRUW threads here.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


For many people F71 is more of a community than just a place for pictures of affordable watches. And, there are many of us that have an "unaffordable" as part of a larger collection.

I agree that someone who's only post is their sub in a WRUW thread every day is probably not acting in the spirit of F71. But others who are productive in the forum in other ways, but post their unaffordable achievement because they are proud of it should be cut some slack.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

TheZmilz said:


> 1. I have absolutely no idea why the Affordable Forum is known as F71.





watchcrank said:


> The URL for Affordables is forums.watchuseek.com/f71
> 
> The URL for the Chinese Mechanical Watch Forum is forums.watchuseek.com/f72, so it is known as f72.
> 
> ...


We still haven't answered the root question of WHY is it called F71. I mean to say, why those specific numbers for those specific groups? The answer to that question comes from the most unlikely of sources!

Let me explain:

During WWII the Germans used a coding system that was very complex and mathematically difficult to decipher. The Enigma code was eventually broken be Alan Turing and his team, and helped lead to the end of the war.

So what does this have to do with WUS?

I'm so glad you asked!

Coded deep within the cipher were a few special codes that the Germans used to discuss, buy, sell, and trade the latest trench, pilot, diver, and chronograph watches of the time! You see, F71 was the code of "die Menschen" (the people). The common soldier. The grunt. Likewise when a soldier or officer wanted a new watch, or to liquidate part of his kit, he would code in F29 with riders such as FSOT, or BNIB (please note that addendums such as CONUS only came much later for obvious reasons)! And so on, and so on......

And thusly WUS was born. Like so many of our great achievements, from Germany engineering! It only took Alan Turing and the Brits to make is so much better and much more refined, and Al Gore to invent the internet and deliver this wartime endeavor to a new series of die Menschen!


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Even though my watch fund basically has ebola, I sill log onto watchrecon every day to see what's for sale.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> Even though my watch fund basically has ebola, I sill log onto watchrecon every day to see what's for sale.


If by chance anyone sees a Sinn 103 Herbert Meyer LE (2014) please let me know.


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> If by chance anyone sees a Sinn 103 Herbert Meyer LE (2014) please let me know.


Before or after they bought it ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chptrk67 (Nov 22, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> Even though my watch fund basically has ebola, I sill log onto watchrecon every day to see what's for sale.


A Definite +1


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> Even though my watch fund basically has ebola, I sill log onto watchrecon every day to see what's for sale.


My watch fund is also depleted. While I don't check WatchRecon every day, I check way too often.

I just tried to order a another watch but there was an error on the website every time I went to checkout. That might give me a chance to come to my senses. Probably not.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

I chuckled when my most "liked" post in quite a while turned out to be my mention of buying something. F71 truly is a pact of the most ardent enablers. :-d


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

I just sold 4 watches to pay for my newest! Still managing to stay below my self imposed limit of not going over $300 USD. The Turtle I just bought is now my most expensive watch! I've been into this "hobby" for about 9 months now and I think I'm narrowing down what I really like to see on my wrist.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Barry S said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Great history on it here:
> 
> ...


I have one on the way.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

tslewisz said:


> I have one on the way.


That's great. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## davemachin (May 25, 2016)

I lose sleep at night some times trying to decide what watch to wear in the morning. Then I think if I didn't have all these watches, I'd get more sleep. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Unit 91 (Sep 2, 2007)

I have still managed not to purchase another watch since the 009. I have not managed to stop buying Ducati toys. The bike now has a new taillight and fender eliminator. It has been ridden 0 times in the last week, but it has been quick detailed twice. Please judge me. I feel I deserve it.

After typing this I will be ordering new front turn signals. They don't tell time, but they do make me tingle. Do with that image what you must.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

There's been several occasions where I have sold something I really like just because I got it at a really good deal and could make a profit on it. After selling, I said "Now why did I sell that?" I've done it with other things not just watches.


----------



## greene-r74 (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't like the forced patina look. But I make sure to wear my brass watch when I mow the lawn and do yard work. And I even go out of my way to rub extra sweat on it. 

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Brass should be polished with Brasso. No patina, forced or otherwise, on brass watches. I absolutely hate verdigris and that's what the people looking for faux patina will get with their brass watches.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Perusing other websites during my non-watch time, I occasionally run into websites that demand that you log-in to see their wares. That turns me off and I will never enter their website. Their name is permanently on my ban list.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I have a few mechanicals that I don't entirely trust(mainly the old watches). Every couple of hours I check them with my phone to make sure they're still correct.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

I hate wearing natos and leather straps, it just doesn't feel right on my hand as the bracelet does. hate it, makes me wanna take the watch off. Still I am buying them from time to time cause I don't wanna spend money on new watches but want my hobby to stay alive








Also I don't think I want to buy more watches anymore, I mean I find ones I like but I am 100% sure I will not wear them cause I have ones that tick all the boxes and I am happy with them.

edit: ah crap, ama gon buy some natos now.. keke


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Lighting and background for pics. I'm trying to regulate an old Poljot that I will most likely never wear because it's only 35mm. I do have an Orient Mako regulated pretty good. It tends to be my Monday watch as it has day/date. Other than that I have yet another watch coming. And a number of straps. And my Sister really digs my white Komandorskie watch....


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Sunday Confessions (Labor Day Weekend Edition):

When wearing a watch in the dark without lume, I have been known use my phone to light up my watch to read the time but insist on not checking my phone for the time.

I prefer the original factory bracelets and straps with all my watches because I like to think it was part of the original design process for the watch. When the original strap is unavailable (often with vintage watches) or they are unbearably terrible (I'm looking at you Cocktail Time), I do my best to find straps from the same manufacturer and have a signed buckle or clasp to stay brand consistent.

I confess I may have already made the previous confession.

I hate tonneau and step watch cases because they look like a contrived effort to hide a round movement in a rectangular case. Also, tonneau cases look like the cross-section of a fish with the watch hands as the vertebrae so all I can think of is the Italian word for tuna. (I know tonneau means barrel in French, but still.)

Speaking of my poor wordusement... Tourbillon... tour-bee-on... ter-be-yon... ter-bill-on... turb-bil-lon... turd balloon. Yup. Turd balloon.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Speaking of my poor wordusement... Tourbillon... tour-bee-on... ter-be-yon... ter-bill-on... turb-bil-lon... turd balloon. Yup. Turd balloon.


Lucky I wasn't imbibing.

Now I must master a random musical instrument, and forge a homage group called....

Sent from my iPhone accidentally, due to the gate being left ajar


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I confess that I do not follow a coherent strategy in acquiring. In fact, I think I share the same collection aesthetics as that of a crow or a raven --- Ooooh, look at that shiny, and click buy it. As a result, I have a collection that is decidedly idiosyncratic and I am thinking of yet pulling the trigger on another shiny object even though rationally I cannot afford it and I should be downsizing.

In fact, during a party last night, during the quieter moments I was mulling over which watches I should be getting rid of. But my mind keeps on going round and round in circles -- the ideal collection should be five and yet I am stuck on six that I want to keep. I am going to actually have to sit down and put the watches out and set aside what I want to keep and what I will sell. But my fear is that I will be frozen in an haze of indecision and my wife will find me at 5 am stuck on the table with a collection of watches (many of which she doesn't know about). Round and round it goes. 

I am also quite certain that once my wife finds out the size of my collection (although not the costs!) she will be able to ruthlessly help me pare it down to a manageable number.

But I'd rather not go down that particular road; I can live without my wife's biting comments about going above and beyond in my hobby.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

By the by, apropos of my earlier comments about being an acquisitive Raven attracted to the shiny, I see a watch that is significantly overpriced on WatchRecon. He's going down in fifty dollar increments the longer its on sale but the reality is that it's several hundred dollars overpriced. It's gonna take him a while to sell it if he's only going down fifty like a miser reluctantly doling out his change just to gamble on the slot machines in a crappy Indian casino in the middle of nowhere.

No payoff for you buddy!


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Unit 91 said:


> I have still managed not to purchase another watch since the 009. I have not managed to stop buying Ducati toys. The bike now has a new taillight and fender eliminator. It has been ridden 0 times in the last week, but it has been quick detailed twice. Please judge me. I feel I deserve it.
> 
> After typing this I will be ordering new front turn signals. They don't tell time, but they do make me tingle. Do with that image what you must.


If they make you tingle, that might be a sign they are wired wrong ;-)


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Here's the latest addition to my collection - and a purchase experience leading to a true confession.
> 
> My Bulova Type A-15 Limited Edition reproduction.


I have to admit that when I first saw this watch, I was turned off by the color of the indices (which turns out to be the color of the lume), and the 3 crowns, and the GMT indices with no GMT hand...

As I get older (and my eyes get worse), I have come to appreciate minutes bezels as a poor man's chronograph. It's easier to read than subdials, and just as effective, if you don't care about the specific number of seconds. Not to mention cheaper to maintain. But it only works up to one hour.

Now with the dual bezels on this watch, you effectively have a 12 hour chronograph that's easy to read! And with a bit more mental math it can also function as a countdown timer.

Now that I understand this watch, I'm starting to lust after it and I'm bummed I missed the deal. (Although my wallet is glad I did...). I'm not quite ready to pony up for the PVD, or explain yet another new watch to the missus...


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

jisham said:


> I have to admit that when I first saw this watch, I was turned off by the color of the indices (which turns out to be the color of the lume), and the 3 crowns, and the GMT indices with no GMT hand...
> 
> As I get older (and my eyes get worse), I have come to appreciate minutes bezels as a poor man's chronograph. It's easier to read than subdials, and just as effective, if you don't care about the specific number of seconds. Not to mention cheaper to maintain. But it only works up to one hour.
> 
> ...


Mine arrived today.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

tslewisz said:


> Mine arrived today.


Normally I'd say "pics or it didn't happen", but there's already been one or two posted, and I don't need no more temptation!

Wear it in good health! 
[I'm sure that will annoy someone here  ]


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

I bought a Citizen '-04H today from Jacobtime for 177. Its hard to find below 200 now.

I already own an '-04H.

And I have a Mears on the way. Bad.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

At Family Dollar yesterday, the cashier noticed my watch and asked me what the numbers around the edge (bezel) meant. The nerd part of me was excited to explain, but the cool part of me just wanted to take my Charmin Ultra Strong and leave. I asked, "Do you really want to know?" She said yes, so I proceeded to explain the function of a dive bezel. Afterwards, she replied, "Wow, that's cool. I didn't know they had those!" I was shocked that someone would not know this or not have seen this before. I guess it made me realize that divers are only ubiquitous on watch forums. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Oops I did it again....
I stopped at a Pawn Shop that I scored at before. Was looking for day date.
Found a Citizen Eco Drive with gold case/bracelet, white face, gold indices and sword hands with lume.
Got to get a light brown strap for it. Oh and I got it for $12 less than the marked price.


----------



## Unit 91 (Sep 2, 2007)

jisham said:


> If they make you tingle, that might be a sign they are wired wrong ;-)


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

My digital G Shocks have made me lazy. I find it too taxing to look at analog hands and process the time.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Prdrers said:


> My digital G Shocks have made me lazy. I find it too taxing to look at analog hands and process the time.


When I see a digital time my brain instantly processes it to an internal image of analog. OTOH, every digital clock device I have is set to 24H format.


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

I confess to removing my watch before washing
my hands as a wet watch is quite annoying so I'd
have to take it off and dry it anyway. Never would
take a shower with the watch on as some say they
do, don't get that at all.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I live in Sonoma County.
Every year around this time we get the "Sonoma Aroma" - it's the holding ponds for cattle being drained, dredged & spread on the fields.
This noisome, hair singeing odor is unbearable when it blows in, but 20 minutes later you've forgotten all about it. Everything seems normal.

Same for this site - it is the slowest one I've visited in years. "Please Wait", "Click to Continue", "Searching"... on and on. Reminiscent of 1995 dial up...
I couldn't believe what [email protected] it was when I first found it.
Yet after using it awhile, I forget all about how slow it is and just bounce around 3 or 4 threads simultaneously reading one while the others load.

Never seen anyone on WUS complain about it - I confess, I'm suspicious.

(I also confess that I spelled 4 words wrong in this post alone.)


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

It took me four hours today to realize I had not set the date nor the time on my watch. Changed the strap though. #priorities


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I am planning this weekend a major purge of several of my nicest, most expensive watches -- to pay down some debt, because I have so much incoming and the collection number is getting out of control. But mostly, because for a while now, I've just preferred to wear far less expensive watches.

I think I'm headed the wrong way. A year from now I may only be wearing Ali Express pieces!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I am a clumsy idiot and I think I just killed my stock SKX. :-( As was attempting to regulate it b/c it runs way fast, the tooth pick slipped and hit the mechanism directly under the regulator bar and the movement is now stuck and inoperable. It's completely toast I think. **** me. o|


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I have completely embraced wearing my watches on my dominant hand. I always wore them this way until I started collecting watches and switched. I can't get used to the crown digging into the back of my hand so I've gone back to my right hand. Conformity be damned!










Instagram @ houls61


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I am a clumsy idiot and I think I just killed my stock SKX. :-( As was attempting to regulate it b/c it runs way fast, the tooth pick slipped and hit the mechanism directly under the regulator bar and the movement is now stuck and inoperable. It's completely toast I think. **** me. o|


I killed a Komandorskie the same way. Sure like the regulator adjustment in the 
Molnija pocket watches. Can do it with a fingernail!


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I am a clumsy idiot and I think I just killed my stock SKX. :-( As was attempting to regulate it b/c it runs way fast, the tooth pick slipped and hit the mechanism directly under the regulator bar and the movement is now stuck and inoperable. It's completely toast I think. **** me. o|


The upside is, it's a readily available movement that is fairly inexpensive...The downside is, well, you killed your watch, lol.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I was considering having the movement swapped for the NH36, so this is going to be the push I needed I guess. Had wanted to try to regulate it first and see if I could get it better before I resorted to that. I'm also considering trying to swap in another of the same movement myself, but after mucking up the regulation I am a bit gun shy of doing anything else.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I am a clumsy idiot and I think I just killed my stock SKX. :-( As was attempting to regulate it b/c it runs way fast, the tooth pick slipped and hit the mechanism directly under the regulator bar and the movement is now stuck and inoperable. It's completely toast I think. **** me. o|


Have ya ever wanted to throw a movement with all its intricate "I-dare-not touch" parts against a concrete wall? 
And then hock an epic loogie on it? Then stomp the living pooattavit ? Well, now's your chance. :-!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

WD-40 does wonders for movements or so I hear.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Have ya ever wanted to throw a movement with all its intricate "I-dare-not touch" parts against a concrete wall?
> And then hock an epic loogie on it? Then stomp the living pooattavit ? Well, now's your chance. :-!


Came pretty damn close. 


Tanjecterly said:


> WD-40 does wonders for movements or so I hear.


Is my sarcasm detector broken? I've heard the opposite.

I'm drinking away my movement sorrows.  Back to more confessions.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Oh Lord help me. I have now pledged for yet another watch.
At least it's a good Vostok!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

New confession!!

There is absolutely nothing anyone can say, do, or otherwise succeed in changing my mind about this one: The Reverso is a ladies watch! It just is! I've looked at pics and reviews and tried to be impressed with it's wonder and horologie but I just can't be! I'm sure I would love it if my wife wore one! That seems perfectly natural! (Except for the part where she'd be wearing a watch and not rolling her eyes!). When I even think about a dude wearing a Reverso it just gives me a case of the pitys! And if I see a wruw pic of a dude wearing a reverso imbedded in thick furry armhair with a gold medic alert bracelet.......it's a case of the ol' dry heaves!! 

What I'm sayin is this: Reversos are the Chronoplolis of wristwatches.......strictly for the ladies!!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I also don't like or understand Reversos. I don't see what's special about them and yes think it's for ladies.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

WTM said:


> I confess to removing my watch before washing
> my hands as a wet watch is quite annoying so I'd
> have to take it off and dry it anyway. Never would
> take a shower with the watch on as some say they
> do, don't get that at all.


 I am the opposite. In fact....

My strategy for wearing watches with a bracelet involves water. I deliberately size the bracelet perhaps a tad too loose, and then in the morning I simply put the watch on and run my wrist under water for a couple seconds. The water causes the bracelet to sort of stick to my wrist, whereas when totally dry it may slide around, which I cannot stand.

Granted, on a hot day, this sticking will occur naturally with sweat, and most people's wrists swell somewhat as the day wears on, so that also helps.

But a dash of water on the bracelet/watch/wrist helps get things "set" right at the start.

I have often wondered if anyone else does this, or if I am the very strange outlier...


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Houls said:


> I have completely embraced wearing my watches on my dominant hand. I always wore them this way until I started collecting watches and switched. I can't get used to the crown digging into the back of my hand so I've gone back to my right hand. Conformity be damned!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you had any watches with an offset crown? Love me an offset crown.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

ebtromba said:


> Have you had any watches with an offset crown? Love me an offset crown.


I have not. Suggestions? I prefer dive watches. Thanks.

Instagram @ houls61


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Well, hmm seiko skx and monster come to mind. 

I really dig my maratac mid diver, SR-3 I believe. Only 100m WR, but has a screw down down. 

But I think they're large diver also has the crown offset. 

My Obris Morgan Aegis also has an offset crown, but those are not available new.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I was considering having the movement swapped for the NH36, so this is going to be the push I needed I guess. Had wanted to try to regulate it first and see if I could get it better before I resorted to that. I'm also considering trying to swap in another of the same movement myself, but after mucking up the regulation I am a bit gun shy of doing anything else.


Get right back on that horse, NOW!

You now have a perfect movement to practice on - you can't destroy it (much) more.

open the case, detach the crown, take the movement out, put it back in, reattach the crown, close the case. Repeat. Drop your new NH35/NH36 in there!

Once you get comfortable with this, try removing/replacing the dial and hands.

Go get a donor 7S26... if you look you can find new Seiko 5's <$60, probably even cheaper used/Ebay. Either drop that donor movement in your original watch, maybe swap the dials/hands first.

For bonus points pull the balance cock assembly out of your new donor, and fix your old watch! I'm assuming you broke the balance spring on the original... on the 7S26 (NH36?) this is an assembly meant to be installed/replaced as a unit, not repaired. That's how they make them so cheap... Maybe watchmaker gods can fix it, but that is beyond my mortal watch mechanic skills.

Don't be afraid to break it (OK, you already did, but let's get over that..) this is how we learn.

Lesse, how to make a confession out of this:

I've bought too many 7S26 / NH35 watches/movements just to have "on-hand" for just this sort of situation.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

So question then, can I swap a 7s26 in there without removing the face and hands? That's the part I really don't trust myself with.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

justadad said:


> The Reverso is a ladies watch! It just is! I've looked at pics and reviews and tried to be impressed with it's wonder and horologie but I just can't be!





Tanjecterly said:


> I also don't like or understand Reversos. I don't see what's special about them and yes think it's for ladies.


I felt this way about rectangular watches until recently when I bought a vintage Seiko. The sides of the case extend beyond the lugs enough to not look like a ladies watch...I think. I took a look at a Cartier Tank XL recently and those things look weird when they are big but the original is way too small and effeminate. I am not secure enough with my masculinity to rock that look.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> ...I took a look at a Cartier Tank XL recently... the original is way too small and effeminate.* I am not secure enough with my masculinity to rock that look*.


I, on the other had, suffer from an excess of security with regard to my own masculinity. What a hassle.
I am thinking of chopping a huge chunk off and selling it. Look for it, on eBay. ;-)

PS: I wore my best watch (whose brand and model name shall remain unmentioned) and went out to dinner tonight with my lovely wife. Afterwards, on our way back home, I heard stuff inside squabbling.

Got home just in time - and I do mean JUST - to burst open the sluice gates and let 'er rip thruderously.
Not a drop on my undies. :-!

Now, back to being a gentleman.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

justadad said:


> New confession!!
> 
> There is absolutely nothing anyone can say, do, or otherwise succeed in changing my mind about this one: The Reverso is a ladies watch! It just is! I've looked at pics and reviews and tried to be impressed with it's wonder and horologie but I just can't be! I'm sure I would love it if my wife wore one! That seems perfectly natural! (Except for the part where she'd be wearing a watch and not rolling her eyes!). When I even think about a dude wearing a Reverso it just gives me a case of the pitys! And if I see a wruw pic of a dude wearing a reverso imbedded in thick furry armhair with a gold medic alert bracelet.......it's a case of the ol' dry heaves!!
> 
> What I'm sayin is this: Reversos are the Chronoplolis of wristwatches.......strictly for the ladies!!


So what you're saying is reverso wearers should shave their arms and wear appropriate accessories.....


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

NightOwl said:


> So what you're saying is reverso wearers should shave their arms and wear appropriate accessories.....


And have Ovaries!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

NightOwl said:


> So what you're saying is reverso wearers should shave their arms and wear appropriate accessories.....


This one I think has extruded ovaries.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I hate it when you start to read the owner's manual to your new watch and discover the manual is for every model they make not your model specifically.


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Houls said:


> I have not. Suggestions? I prefer dive watches. Thanks.
> 
> Instagram @ houls61


Squale 1521

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

After owning 3 expensive (to me) I've recently come to the conclusion that automatic watches are not for me. I'm a strength coach who spends all day, every day in a gym. I need a watch I'm not afraid to wear at work and can take a beating. I'm constantly worried about knocking the watch and ruining the movement or scratching the case. Unfortunately it's back to quartz for me.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

filthyj24 said:


> After owning 3 expensive (to me) I've recently come to the conclusion that automatic watches are not for me. I'm a strength coach who spends all day, every day in a gym. I need a watch I'm not afraid to wear at work and can take a beating. I'm constantly worried about knocking the watch and ruining the movement or scratching the case. Unfortunately it's back to quartz for me.


I can respect that! Well, not the gym part so much! Ain't nobody got time fo dat! Why not a decent auto that can take some punishment? Lots of Seikos would be affordable and could take a beating! Is it more of a mental block (ie. It's an automatic so it must be nicer and therefore I need to be gentle with it)? Doc's upcoming NTH line of subs should be tough. Plus they're thin so less knocking 'em around on equipment. The Seiko Turtle reissue has all sorts of gym badassery style happening! Deep Blue may also have some options. Just spitballin here.

Then again, maybe quartz is the way to go!!


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

justadad said:


> I can respect that! Well, not the gym part so much! Ain't nobody got time fo dat! Why not a decent auto that can take some punishment? Lots of Seikos would be affordable and could take a beating! Is it more of a mental block (ie. It's an automatic so it must be nicer and therefore I need to be gentle with it)? Doc's upcoming NTH line of subs should be tough. Plus they're thin so less knocking 'em around on equipment. The Seiko Turtle reissue has all sorts of gym badassery style happening! Deep Blue may also have some options. Just spitballin here.
> 
> Then again, maybe quartz is the way to go!!


It may just be all in my head but the way I see it the more moving parts something has, the more opportunities there are for it to fail. As much as I love looking at the movement and listening to the hum of machinery in my Hamilton Khaki Titanium I feel it will never be as durable as a $10 Casio.

I understand the sentiment a lot of people have towards mechanical watches having a "soul" but from a purely practical standpoint they just don't make sense when you have an active lifestyle as I do. A solar powered watch that is always accurate to the second, has a timer, stopwatch, abc functionality and can be dropped off a 3 story building makes much more sense.

That being said, I just ordered this from Japan


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

filthyj24 said:


> It may just be all in my head but the way I see it the more moving parts something has, the more opportunities there are for it to fail. As much as I love looking at the movement and listening to the hum of machinery in my Hamilton Khaki Titanium I feel it will never be as durable as a $10 Casio.
> 
> I understand the sentiment a lot of people have towards mechanical watches having a "soul" but from a purely practical standpoint they just don't make sense when you have an active lifestyle as I do. A solar powered watch that is always accurate to the second, has a timer, stopwatch, abc functionality and can be dropped off a 3 story building makes much more sense.


Good choice. I'm naturally lazy - I think it's an evolutionary thing, all about conserving calories in case of emergencies, that's my excuse anyway - but when I go on holiday I get up to all sorts of wild stuff: Hiking jungle trails in high heat and humidity, trekked to the top of an active volcano, zip-lining, scuba diving, and bungee jumping - and my watch of choice is usually a Casio ABC Pro-Trek.


----------



## wookieman (Jun 7, 2016)

Went to a doctor's appointment yesterday. The doctor was knowledgeable, professional, and well dressed. However, I couldn't stop looking at his ugly digital timex on a velcro The Band strap. This is the strap I had in middle school and it looked like he'd had it about that long. He could have done so much better with even an f-91 if he wanted to go digital.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Rice and Gravy said:


> So question then, can I swap a 7s26 in there without removing the face and hands? That's the part I really don't trust myself with.


There are better forums and people on this site to answer this question, but I'll bite anyway.

I think you said the original was an SKX, depending on the model, it's probably got an 7S26 already. I think you may have said an NH36, but as I recall, they're the same movement anyway (I think it's only a difference between used inside the company and sold outside to others). You can swap the movements without removing the dial and the hands, but depending on what your donor watch is, that will change the look of the watch. I believe the dials are and movement holders are all the same size and just drop in from case to case, but I might be wrong as there are some larger seikos/SKX out there. You will need to open the caseback and remove the crown stem. These are both easy to do.

If you want to preserve the look of the watch, you might want to swap the dials/hands as well. This is also mostly easy, although seconds hands can be a royal bee-yotch to re-mount if your caffeinated hands are as shaky as mine. But if you're patient and focus your Zen, it can be done.

PM if you need more help [I'm already way off topic], and I will share what little knowledge/skill I have, and/or point you in the direction of people with more knowledge/skill than me. How to repair a Seiko 7S26 Automatic wrist watch is a great photo tutorial on the 7S26. I recommend the entire thing, but chapter 6 is relevant to removing a movement from the case.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I hate it when you give someone a compliment on their watch and they act as if they don't even care and they have no interest in watches at all.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> I hate it when you give someone a compliment on their watch and they act as if they don't even care and they have no interest in watches at all.


Happened to me today. I was shopping at my favorite record store (my other favorite hobby) and noticed the guy working was wearing a nice Seiko kinetic. I commented on it and pointed out my Sumo. He couldn't have cared less, didn't know anything about Seiko, and didn't know that mine was a dive watch (or what a dive watch even was). I left with my records and felt a little embarrassed that I tried to strike up a watch conversation with an employee at a record store.

Confession: When I saw tracking showed my recently serviced Sumo had been delivered at 1pm, I left work two hours early just to get home to it sooner.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

^^^ That's awesome, lol. And thank you for using the phrase "couldn't have cared less" correctly. That made my day.


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

I fart in your general direction.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I fart in YOUR general direction!

I absolutely will not buy a watch next week. Unless of course a PM I sent gets answered and he agrees....


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Poor Old Dave said:


> I fart in YOUR general direction!
> 
> I absolutely will not buy a watch next week. Unless of course a PM I sent gets answered and he agrees....


I think you need intervention, Dave.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

in fairness record store employees have traditionally been total uninterested ****s...


----------



## Unit 91 (Sep 2, 2007)

This thing might make me sell some watches... HAHAHA! Just kidding, guys. LOLJK!








According to a commercial I just saw I probably have ADHSQUIRREL!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

justadad said:


> We still haven't answered the root question of WHY is it called F71. I mean to say, why those specific numbers for those specific groups? The answer to that question comes from the most unlikely of sources!
> 
> Let me explain:
> 
> ...


Quite right, Justa. As fate would have it...the CONUS qualifier came around not long after the Russian forum...and the Berlin Wall, which made Vostoks quite hard to come by for a time. CONUS is, after all, still the "Cold War" of the watch forum.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Saturday morning confessions:


I confess to having changed my taste in watches dramatically since my first confessions in this thread. I like my dress watches on leather straps now. I own several divers, including a Seiko SKX. Roman numerals? I have 3 watches with roman numerals.

Fashion rules be damned, I confess to wearing dress watches more than sport or tool watches in casual situations and wearing divers when formal attire is required.

This is my 995th post and I confess to not being ready to do my big 1000th post giveaway. I cannot decide which watch(s) to give away from the handful I want to purge from my collection. Also, I do not have the time to handle a giveaway in the weeks leading up to a long business trip to New York Comic Con.

I do not mind integrated lugs if a watch bracelet and case are part of a coherent design. I am of the minority in that I prefer the stock bracelet or strap and I am not some kind of savage who immediately puts a NATO strap on every watch I acquire because it is "fun."


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Saturday morning confessions:
> 
> I confess to having changed my taste in watches dramatically since my first confessions in this thread. I like my dress watches on leather straps now. I own several divers, including a Seiko SKX. Roman numerals? I have 3 watches with roman numerals.
> 
> ...


That was a super clever and smooth way of outing me, without once mentioning my name.
Ever consider a career in the diplomatic corps?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> That was a super clever and smooth way of outing me, without once mentioning my name.
> Ever consider a career in the diplomatic corps?


"Why no, Mr. Prime Minister. That 44mm dress watch doesn't make you look like a f*cking idiot with a pie tin strapped to your wrist who is only redeemed by your ill-gotten wealth and power and your hot wife. The name is Duffy, Mr. James Duffy. Diplomat."


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I fantasize about casually running into Sandra Smith (of Fox News) at Starbucks, and having a pleasant chat.

Then, some hours later, she... "mauls me with the news"... privately. * b-)
So hard, that the crystal on my watch shatters.

And the furthest thing from my mind when that happens is ... watches.


* This was a Mrs. Chronopolis approved confession. Gawd bless her understandin' heart. :-!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I feel like this thread has some legs:

(Sandra Smith - college days)


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Not sure if its really a CONFESSION...But while perusing a pawn shop a month or so ago I noticed a Fossil under the case with a price tag of $39. 
Upon further inspection I realized that it was one of the Fossil Swiss Made Automatics! I also knew that the MSRP of that watch originally was somewhere between $700 and $900. I gathered that they had no idea what they had. I also decided that I wasn't going to tell them! I gladly gave them my $42, including tax, and walked out with my watch.

Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^^ Sticking it to the man! Good for you borchard929!


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

borchard929 said:


> Not sure if its really a CONFESSION...But while perusing a pawn shop a month or so ago I noticed a Fossil under the case with a price tag of $39.
> Upon further inspection I realized that it was one of the Fossil Swiss Made Automatics! I also knew that the MSRP of that watch originally was somewhere between $700 and $900. I gathered that they had no idea what they had. I also decided that I wasn't going to tell them! I gladly gave them my $42, including tax, and walked out with my watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


I'll give you $53 for it that'll give you a 25% profit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I fantasize about casually running into Sandra Smith (of Fox News) at Starbucks, and having a pleasant chat.
> 
> Then, some hours later, she... "mauls me with the news"... privately. * b-)
> So hard, that the crystal on my watch shatters.
> ...


That's okay. I fantasize about CNN's Brianna Keilar interviewing me about my JDM Seiko collection and she's really impressed.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't want the thread to go off-topic but also don't want you to go off-track.

I've done movement swaps for the SKX, removing the 7S26 and putting in the NH36 (ie. 4R36 movement). The movement is a straight drop-in. They are essentially the same movement except the NH36 is a higher grade and allows hacking and hand-winding. NH36 will take any dial and hands made for the 7S26 so you can remove them from your old movement and put them on the new one. Putting on the hands is tricky if you've never done it before but we all learnt somehow. You just have to read up some tutorials here and give it a go.

The stem and crown is where it gets complicated. The NH36 and 7S26 use different stems. To use the NH36 in the SKX you will need a stem that fits the NH36 (supplied with the movement) and a crown that fits the SKX case. Unfortunately your original 7S26 crown cannot be detached from the stem and re-used. You will need an aftermarket SKX crown - I've tried this route but the crown didn't seem to have the spring which allows you to push in and screw down. The best solution is get the crown and stem for the SARB059. It fits the NH36 and SKX case - I've had the most success this way but I have to say it is not as strong for some reason as the original SKX crown and stem. They are very wobbly and don't pop out or push in very well. I've gone through a few already.

Good luck!



Rice and Gravy said:


> So question then, can I swap a 7s26 in there without removing the face and hands? That's the part I really don't trust myself with.





jisham said:


> There are better forums and people on this site to answer this question, but I'll bite anyway.
> 
> I think you said the original was an SKX, depending on the model, it's probably got an 7S26 already. I think you may have said an NH36, but as I recall, they're the same movement anyway (I think it's only a difference between used inside the company and sold outside to others). You can swap the movements without removing the dial and the hands, but depending on what your donor watch is, that will change the look of the watch. I believe the dials are and movement holders are all the same size and just drop in from case to case, but I might be wrong as there are some larger seikos/SKX out there. You will need to open the caseback and remove the crown stem. These are both easy to do.
> 
> ...


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I use off camera flash for virtually all of my indoor watch photos. It gives me much more control of the lighting. I aim the flash at walls or the ceiling to bounce the light and make the lighting look natural. And I also adjust the white balance settings on the camera to simulate the type of light source I want. Even on lume shots I use flash. I just adjust the flash to a lower power to "underexpose" the shot. And adjust the shutter speed so the lume looks like I want it.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

cpl said:


> I don't want the thread to go off-topic but also don't want you to go off-track.
> 
> I've done movement swaps for the SKX, removing the 7S26 and putting in the NH36 (ie. 4R36 movement). The movement is a straight drop-in. They are essentially the same movement except the NH36 is a higher grade and allows hacking and hand-winding. NH36 will take any dial and hands made for the 7S26 so you can remove them from your old movement and put them on the new one. Putting on the hands is tricky if you've never done it before but we all learnt somehow. You just have to read up some tutorials here and give it a go.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I just sourced a SNK body (w/ 4 o'clock crown) and 7s26 movement for $20 and bought ~$40 worth of tools too. I am going give swapping in a "new" movement a shot.


----------



## Brickbats and Adiabats (Sep 15, 2015)

I got my wife some fashion watches she liked, just so she could somewhat relate to my hobby. But I still felt the need to wash my hands afterwards.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Brickbats and Adiabats said:


> I got my wife some fashion watches she liked, just so she could somewhat relate to my hobby. But I still felt the need to wash my hands afterwards.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Hahahahahaha

Here you go.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Hahahahahaha
> 
> Here you go.


well done.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

An actual confession would be that while I claim to have just 5 watches there are actually an old Seiko Quartz President two tone and a Denver Broncos watch I inherited along with my 34 year old G Shock in the Armoire.

When I say 5, I really mean 5 that I wear and consider to be a small collection of watches. All of the 5 have been purchased over the past 3 years while many others were sold off. The 5 are I hope the end of my watch buying history.

Go Broncos!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I haven't bought a watch in about six months. 
And it's killing me. I think I have a problem. Then again, I sold a bunch to fund kitchen cabinets, so my five remaining watches seem boring. 
But I've concluded that the hunt is better than owning.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> *But I've concluded that the hunt is better than owning.*


This. No doubt.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

It pains me but the Waltham quartz watch is going to need Dremel surgery..

Also it's taking me very hard not to buy a watch this week. Saw a Timex online that if I find one in Houston it's a done deal.


----------



## Unit 91 (Sep 2, 2007)

ChiefWahoo said:


> But I've concluded that the hunt is better than owning.


This also applies to women.


----------



## Micky (Jun 3, 2014)

I love to buy "used but like new" watches at auctions from private sellers on ebay cause they are always so much cheaper than new ones. 

Even if I get an outstanding deal where the seller takes a big loss, I will be all over the watch with a magnifier to search for the smallest scratches. If I find some (I always do), I will contact the seller and complain, asking for a partial refund to get an even better deal. 

If you sell a used watch, don't go the "like new" route as I will take advantage of your lies.


----------



## Micky (Jun 3, 2014)

Double post..

Another confession: I hate browsing with my phone or tablet, but can't bring myself to sit in front of my computer.. so old school.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Micky said:


> I love to buy "used but like new" watches... I will be all over the watch with a*magnifier to search for the smallest scratches.* If I find some (I always do), I will contact the seller and complain, asking for a partial refund to get an even better deal.
> 
> If you sell a used watch, don't go the "like new" route as I will take advantage of your lies.


Excellent heads-up.
I will be sure to always include: "IMAGINARY hairline scratches may seem to be visible - but ONLY to professional liars, and those with black hearts." :-!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Micky said:


> I love to buy "used but like new" watches at auctions from private sellers on ebay cause they are always so much cheaper than new ones.
> 
> Even if I get an outstanding deal where the seller takes a big loss, I will be all over the watch with a magnifier to search for the smallest scratches. If I find some (I always do), I will contact the seller and complain, asking for a partial refund to get an even better deal.
> 
> If you sell a used watch, don't go the "like new" route as I will take advantage of your lies.


Used, but like new is probably the wrong wording to use in an eBay description and could be misconstrued and taken advantage of. But if I let something go for what I know to be a good deal on eBay and get any sort of buyer complaints, I just tell them to send it back for a full refund. This tends to slow the roll of any black-hearted, professional liars and they end up keeping it at the sale price. Most buyers are fairly knowledgeable and they know a good deal when they see one, I did say most. But a legitimate honest description prevents most issues.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> ... This tends to slow the roll of any black-hearted, professional liars and they end up keeping it at the sale price...


Now, why do black-hearted professional liars stop taking ecstasy in lieu of mailing packages?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I confess to making a mental note to never sell anything to Micky. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I got two straps yesterday. One fits and is just like the doctor ordered. 
The other one means I am going to have to attack the Waltham with a Dremel. 
I really don't want to. But otherwise it would have to have a bracelet. 
I'll take my chances....


----------



## Micky (Jun 3, 2014)

You guys are killing me 

Just do an honest description of the item you sell and there won't be a problem.

I don't make up scratches to get a better deal, I just find them as the watches are not really like new. That's the whole point. It's the sellers who are black-hearted liars, hoping for a better profit by making false declarations, not me. 

I just won't play along and suck (sh)it up like you guys seem to do 

Jcombs1 got it right.. If I don't get a partial refund, the watch will be returned and a negative feedback will be left.

I'm too honest myself and hate being lied to. I would love to punch a "not as described watch" into the sellers face until he spits his teath out.

I wanted a like new watch, nothing else. I would never make a false description ever.

So even if I get a good deal cause there weren't enough bidders, I will still let you suffer for lying to me and the whole world.

Get over it.

I own close to a hundred watches and bought A LOT of them off eBay, I made my experiences. 

So, now that I'm an experienced eBay used watch shopper, it influences my hunting behavior. Could I contact the seller and ask specifically if the watch really is "like new"?

Sure I could, but that ain't no fun. This is the confession thread. 

Love,

Micky

Btw: If you are a seller and have sold an item that wasn't described correctly and someone complaints to you, then you should offer a partial refund yourself out of embarrassment. That would make you a decent human being. Why should the buyer suffer from your laziness? It takes time to inspect an item and to describe it correctly, if you didn't take that time then don't complain if a customer is not happy with the purchase.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Poor Old Dave said:


> I got two straps yesterday. One fits and is just like the doctor ordered.
> The other one means I am going to have to attack the Waltham with a Dremel.
> I really don't want to. But otherwise it would have to have a bracelet.
> I'll take my chances....


Don't know the precise situation you're having to deal with, but have you looked into curved spring bars?


----------



## theflyingmoose (Nov 14, 2015)

I think I *hate *date windows.

I used to think of date windows as a bonus, an extra feature on a watch, something that added value and offered even more information on my wrist.

Now, I look at most watches with date windows and think: "That would look better without it"

Doesn't matter if it's at 3 o'clock, 4, 4:30, the top, the middle...etc. Round of rectangular, big or small.

Actually, I take that back, I think I would prefer it if it was somewhere in the middle, and somehow integrated the overall design of the dial, and enhanced it. I think having it on the side throws the design off balance a lot of times, for lack of better way to describe it, and it often feels like an "interruption" on the dial design.

The Tissot Visodate is a good example of a watch that it's very likely would've made its way into my collection had there been a no-day/date variant.








To my knowledge, there is no such version available, but looking at this, which I can only assume is a photoshop, tell me it doesn't look better without the day/date.









Don't get me started on the black dial version, where the day/date is really obtrusive imho.

Edit: I realize it would not really be a "Visodate" without a date window, but I for one, would prefer a "Viso-no-date".


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm too lazy to set the date on my Russian watches because they don't have the quick date set feature. On some of them I can't see it without reading glasses anyway.


----------



## fiddletildeath (Sep 3, 2015)

theflyingmoose said:


> I think I *hate *date windows.
> 
> I used to think of date windows as a bonus, an extra feature on a watch, something that added value and offered even more information on my wrist.
> 
> ...


I agree completely ... for me it is a dealbreaker. I want a watch to tell me the time only, so I don't have to pull out my phone. I've never seen a day or date window that I liked. It gets in the way of the whole design! I was intrigued by a few Seiko 5's, but I can't get past the whole date window thing. Why do so many watches have these? It looks terrible!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Date at 6 o'clock is balanced


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I disagree. For me with date is growing into a must. 

Regarding the Tissot above, it looks like the Stowa Exima which has no date. The Exima looks gorgeous without a date. There's a picture of one in the Stowa forums under I think rare or vintage Stowa. Eximas are hard to find.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> I disagree. For me with date is growing into a must.
> 
> Regarding the Tissot above, it looks like the Stowa Exima which has no date. The Exima looks gorgeous without a date. There's a picture of one in the Stowa forums under I think rare or vintage Stowa. Eximas are hard to find.


+1, I have passed on a couple of watches that were smokin' deals because there was no date. I can take one with no day but the date has been a deal breaker for me. Some are more pleasing to the eye than others but done properly it adds to the overall function, if not the beauty.


----------



## theflyingmoose (Nov 14, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> I disagree. For me with date is growing into a must.
> 
> Regarding the Tissot above, it looks like the Stowa Exima which has no date. The Exima looks gorgeous without a date. There's a picture of one in the Stowa forums under I think rare or vintage Stowa. Eximas are hard to find.


I think my biggest gripe is probably with dressier watches, on "busier" dials, the date window, to me, is more acceptable. the huge window it uses due to day/date on the Visodate I find especially pointless. I don't know about you lot, but I _usually _know what day of the week it is. I must say the Exima is a lovely piece, though I would still prefer an "In-Visodate"

If you find date a must in a watch, then more power to you, don't mean to come off sounding like I'm stating facts here, just my opinion. I think the Visodate is the only example of it being a deal-breaker for me.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Everyone is entitled to their opinion! There's no right answer in this hobby of ours!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinion! There's no right answer in this hobby of ours!


Plus, everyone is entitled to change their own opinion. I for one have gone full circle within the last three years or so


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Plus, everyone is entitled to change their own opinion. I for one have gone full circle within the last three years or so


Mr. James Duffy circa 2014 would not have believed he would own a dive watch, let alone a Seiko SKX. Similarly, I never thought I would be okay with a 2-hander with no sweep hand but vintage dress watches cured me of that.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

theflyingmoose said:


> I think my biggest gripe is probably with dressier watches, on "busier" dials, the date window, to me, is more acceptable. the huge window it uses due to day/date on the Visodate I find especially pointless. I don't know about you lot, but I _usually _know what day of the week it is. I must say the Exima is a lovely piece, though I would still prefer an "In-Visodate"
> 
> If you find date a must in a watch, then more power to you, don't mean to come off sounding like I'm stating facts here, just my opinion. I think the Visodate is the only example of it being a deal-breaker for me.


How about this one?


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

I don't mind date window at the 3
or 6 position and I use it to check
the date so for me it's functional
too. Don't like the angled date, 
looks odd on the right wrist as most
are made for the left. A level date
at the 4 position looks good but 
don't angle the date please.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

watchcrank said:


> Don't know the precise situation you're having to deal with, but have you looked into curved spring bars?


Tell me more. It is a watch with a hood over the pins. The clearance to the body
Is ok. It's the hood causing issues. A little clearance up with a Dremel should fix it right up.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Oh by the way. I made a pickup within 3.5 miles of the Time Factory. 
Simply HAD to visit. Need to go back with more time and MONEY!
Came away with a 499something. Expedition with date and Indiglo.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Poor Old Dave said:


> Tell me more. It is a watch with a hood over the pins. The clearance to the body
> Is ok. It's the hood causing issues. A little clearance up with a Dremel should fix it right up.


Curved bars probably won't help then. That said, might be worth a try to see if they'll help clear the hood, if the watch has any value.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Micky said:


> You guys are killing me
> 
> Just do an honest description of the item you sell and there won't be a problem.
> 
> ...


I do sell on eBay and I accurately describe my listings. Actually I like to have a little fun with my descriptions and inject some humor to them. I have had people I know send me a link to my own listings because someone they know got a kick out of it and thought I would too (never knowing that it was my listing)! (I confess that when I read that last part I see the character Vizzini from The Princess Bride saying that sentence!)

Having said that, I think the word "like" implies it is not new but close to new condition. You're reading it as equal to new. Exactly as new. But it's not. Only like.

For instance:
This Invicta looks like a Rolex. It is not a Rolex.

Sometimes after a good swim I feel like I could take on Michael Phelps! Phelps would lap me in a one lap race!!

My wife looks "like" Katie Holmes. She is in fact, not Katie Holmes.

It would be foolish to think the Invicta was a Rolex, it would be insane for me to challenge Phelps to a race, and if I ever called my wife Katie in mid-coital ecstasy I would have a one way ticket to the sofa!!

Still, the best policy is to describe items accurately.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I find it annoying when someone on the forums asks for advice about buying something and gives a max price budget....and someone else suggests something far more expensive. That's really bad on the camera/photography forums.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I severely regret not buying 2 GW-5600BCJ G-Shocks 10 years ago-one for a beater and one for collecting. That was the original plan but never bought a second one. Well, I did use mine for a beater watch, wore it anytime I wanted to, and enjoyed it to the fullest. But I don't have one that looks like new. It's long discontinued and I can't even find one on EBay. All the photos were taken when it was new except the last.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

justadad said:


> Having said that, I think the word "like" implies it is not new but close to new condition.
> 
> For instance:
> 
> My wife looks "like" Katie Holmes. She is in fact, not Katie Holmes.


In reality, I look and sound like an idiot. 
And this fools a lot of people.

Cuz, I really AM an idiot.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

When I made the mistake of wearing two watches at the same time, one on each wrist, my wife asked me why I was being weird again. I explained that I was trying to wind up the watches. She replied that the watch could be hand winded. I said, full of WUS knowledge, that hand winding to the degree she indicated was generally not recommended. 

Then she said, we need to find you an expensive watch so you don't have to worry about winding two. I looked at her -- knowing that I have several watches, including a Tudor or two, that she didn't know were expensive -- and said, honey, it's absolutely not necessary. My watches are cheap. 

I felt guilty afterwards.


----------



## KIP_NZ (Nov 23, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Then she said, we need to find you an expensive watch so you don't have to worry about winding two. I looked at her -- knowing that I have several watches, including a Tudor or two, that she didn't know were expensive -- and said, honey, it's absolutely not necessary. My watches are cheap.
> 
> I felt guilty afterwards.


Time to start showing her some Patek Philippe's


----------



## davemachin (May 25, 2016)

Woke up blurry eyed this morning. Grabbed the seiko skx and my iPhone. Checked the time on the iPhone and noticed the seiko wasn't running. Shook the iPhone for a while and the seiko still wasn't running.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

I can't stand bracelets without end pieces!!!!! That space in there bothers me to no end!

(Also, I wear my seiko skx as much as my Rolex explorer II)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I am on the verge of a Citizen Eco-Drive eruption.

I currently only own two, having just flipped a third. But there's something about their designs that always grabs me. Within the past couple of days, I have drooled over no less than five models.

My first "real watch" was an Eco-Drive that I still own and always will. I wore it exclusively for a couple of years, until I was fully infected with the watch bug.

I very much like many of their designs -- though usually not the usual suspects you often see here -- and love the utility and reliability of Eco-Drive. They also tend to be super-affordable and great bang for the buck. When was the last time you heard somebody complaining about a shoddy Citizen?

Citizen also has a knack for discontinuing fantastic models that I stumble across years later and anguish over because they are long-gone now.

For the record, and because this thread needs photos, here are the ones that have recently caught my eye:

Black and rose gold Sailhawk JR4046-03E:









CA4200-52E
(A surprisingly nice Speedy Pro homage. Good luck finding it anywhere.)








BN0141-53E 
(Titanium diver and longstanding lust-over. This seems completely redundant to my Hexa Osprey black-dialed diver, but this one never stops speaking to me.)








CA0368-56E
(This also fires off my black-and-red obsession.)








CA0271-56E


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

I confess that I have basically stopped looking at anything on WUS outside of F17 and F71...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I am on the verge of a Citizen Eco-Drive eruption.
> 
> I currently only own two, having just flipped a third. But there's something about their designs that always grabs me. Within the past couple of days, I have drooled over no less than five models.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I have struggled and struggled with getting a strap on the Waltham quartz watch. But failed. 
Almost convinced I will have to cut the hood back. And of course that is what makes the watch so beautiful.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I have struggled and struggled with getting a strap on the Waltham quartz watch. But failed. 
Almost convinced I will have to cut the hood back. And of course that is what makes the watch so beautiful.


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Prdrers said:


> I confess that I have basically stopped looking at anything on WUS outside of F17 and F71...


I spend a lot of my WUS time at F71 
and F17 myself, not exclusively though.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

My response to those who think they spend too much time in F71.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I am on the verge of a Citizen Eco-Drive eruption.
> 
> I currently only own two, having just flipped a third. But there's something about their designs that always grabs me. Within the past couple of days, I have drooled over no less than five models.
> 
> ...


The designs are very compelling and I had to wrench myself away after having two citizen fail due my subjecting them to hard use that they could not handle. I moved on. You have been warned.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> My response to those who think they spend too much time in F71.


That's a great movie.


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

Prdrers said:


> I confess that I have basically stopped looking at anything on WUS outside of F17 and F71...


I confess that I had never looked at F17 until now, just to find out which sub-forum you were referring to.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I have 27 (make it 28 now)posts in this thread so far.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> I have 27 (make it 28 now)posts in this thread so far.


You're probably not even in the top ten.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> I have 27 (make it 28 now)posts in this thread so far.


I have none.

Ah, crap.


----------



## Luistsmd (Aug 8, 2016)

-First and foremost: I have ONE single watch right now (SNKK87) and already act like I know everything (which I should be ashamed of).
-I've found very little swiss expensive watches that I like the looks of, still I want a swiss made watch just because.
-My first mechanical watch purchase is, I believe, a crappy chinese watch I liked the look of and bought in an impulse (hasn't arrived yet).
-I don't like nylon NATOs even though I haven't worn one, ever.
-I'd put leather on everything.
-I think I would never buy a quartz again, because I'm becoming a mechanical snob (which I believe should be ashamed of too).
-I find G-shocks repulsive.

Then again I've grown to love watches and everything they represent.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

You haven't existed as a WIS long enough to have done anything to confess. ;-)



Luistsmd said:


> -First and foremost: I have ONE single watch right now (SNKK87) and already act like I know everything (which I should be ashamed of).
> -I've found very little swiss expensive watches that I like the looks of, still I want a swiss made watch just because.
> -My first mechanical watch purchase is, I believe, a crappy chinese watch I liked the look of and bought in an impulse (hasn't arrived yet).
> -I don't like nylon NATOs even though I haven't worn one, ever.
> ...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Luistsmd said:


> -First and foremost: I have ONE single watch right now (SNKK87) and already act like I know everything (which I should be ashamed of).
> -I've found very little swiss expensive watches that I like the looks of, still I want a swiss made watch just because.
> -My first mechanical watch purchase is, I believe, a crappy chinese watch I liked the look of and bought in an impulse (hasn't arrived yet).
> -I don't like nylon NATOs even though I haven't worn one, ever.
> ...


Just don't drop that single Seiko onto a hard surface or you will see the merits of a G-Shock like many of the rest of us here


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

action in / near water... Seiko Divers

action on teh land g-shock

that is my philosophy of beater watches at least.. on my mt. bike I will wear the gshock every time, as it will probably survive a crash better than I will at this point... I remember being 20~ish and crashing brutally and just getting back up... now that probably have to medevac my ass off the mountain...


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> You haven't existed as a WIS long enough to have done anything to confess. ;-)


Oh if he sticks around and that is his first list of confessions, I look forward to the confessions he will be making a month, two months, six months, a year, five years from now.


----------



## igureta (Oct 28, 2012)

The older I get the more I love Casio. 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Luistsmd said:


> -First and foremost: I have ONE single watch right now (SNKK87) and already act like I know everything (which I should be ashamed of).
> -I've found very little swiss expensive watches that I like the looks of, still I want a swiss made watch just because.
> -My first mechanical watch purchase is, I believe, a crappy chinese watch I liked the look of and bought in an impulse (hasn't arrived yet).
> -I don't like nylon NATOs even though I haven't worn one, ever.
> ...


I love that your first post is one filled with watch snobbery. Welcome. You will fit in just fine.

Confession: I hated G-Shocks. HATED them. They reminded me of a cheap Walmart purchase that an old middle school gym teacher would wear. And when I saw the prices of some of them, I laughed. $90 for a crappy digital watch? What! There's a $300 version? People are idiots!

Then I joined this site a bit more than a year ago. I went from hating them, to tolerating them on WRUW posts, to thinking "maybe" they're not so bad but probably not for me, to sorta considering one, "just to fill a spot in my collection" (maybe the lamest excuse for a watch purchase and one I use constantly). Now I find myself browsing F17 more than I'm comfortable with admitting, I click on every G-Shock sale post on this site, and I'm currently watching (no pun intended) four eBay postings - all G-Shocks - waiting for just the right moment to pounce on them.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Geeky digital watches don't move me. I like rather simple analog watches.
I'm far enough along on the journey to change watch bands and regulate watches.
I got a strap a fixed to the Waltham. It fell apart (the strap).
That watch tends to stop at times anyhow. And it's no longer beautiful. 
Oh well have a nice elegant Eco Drive to get me through.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I am on the verge of a Citizen Eco-Drive eruption.
> 
> I currently only own two, having just flipped a third. But there's something about their designs that always grabs me. Within the past couple of days, I have drooled over no less than five models.
> 
> ...


I have been sweating this one.

Citizen Eco-Drive Chronograph 200m Men's Sports Watch CA4250-54A










Instagram @ houls61


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

I am approaching 1,000 posts, and I confess I don't feel as though I have any watches (willing to part with) worthy of a giveaway.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Prdrers said:


> I am approaching 1,000 posts, and I confess I don't feel as though I have any watches (willing to part with) worthy of a giveaway.


I think I've been kicking around here long enough to know that most WIS wouldn't care what they are and we'd all be like 








So just go for it

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

When I read posts in the sales forum that say "Final reduction" I snicker a little bit. Yeah let me threaten everyone that doesn't want my watch....Haha


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

My confession? I am convinced that the Casio A158 is all the watch anyone would ever need. I also think it looks fantastic.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I think a Seiko version of the Malaysian NH35A with day date is all the watch anyone would really need.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

I had the opportunity to buy a ~$500* watch that I've been lusting after. And hesitated.

Confronted with the reality of ownership I found it less desirous. 

Doing some major maintenance on my Touareg instead, putting it off a bit. Making much better money now though.

* $220 of that is in Visa rewards cards...how long before my wallet gets too hot to hold them? 

----

I miss the Equinox. :-(


----------



## Micky (Jun 3, 2014)

Poor Old Dave said:


> I think a Seiko version of the Malaysian NH35A with day date is all the watch anyone would really need.


That would be the NH36A, no?

To the eBay seller.. The Invicta sure is not a Rolex but it looks like it. So a like new watch is not a new watch with all the plastic wrapping from the manufacturer still in place etc, but it is supposed to be like new without any signs of wear, no?

The best sellers include phrases like "just unwrapped to check functions, never sized as too big for me" and then you have all the markings over the bracelet from it being sized etc. Drives me nuts!

Another confession: Every time I go on Vacation where Fakes are being sold, I can't help myself but grab a cheap one. If you don't have to have one, sellers will go down in price dramatically. So I have a couple fakes that cost me like 40 bucks each. Though I'd never wear them out, I love to have a look at them from time to time.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I enjoy watching Archie Luxury's videos...for the "entertainment" value only.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> I enjoy watching Archie Luxury's videos...for the "entertainment" value only.


They only confuse me


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Set a new personal record for "Most watches worn in one day - none gratuitously":
1 - Ironman for jog
2 - Timex in shower (it's hung permanently on the wall)
3 - Doxa Rose Gold for church
4 - Orient Blue Ray for lunch at river with friends
5 - Rugged Expedition for family hike
6 - Generalskie on mesh for dinner without kids
7 - Timex mod for UFC Fightnight at friend's new media room


----------



## igureta (Oct 28, 2012)

Love quartz chronos, and cant help thinking i may be 40 years late 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Rodeojones said:


> I love that your first post is one filled with watch snobbery. Welcome. You will fit in just fine.
> 
> Confession: I hated G-Shocks. HATED them. They reminded me of a cheap Walmart purchase that an old middle school gym teacher would wear. And when I saw the prices of some of them, I laughed. $90 for a crappy digital watch? What! There's a $300 version? People are idiots!
> 
> Then I joined this site a bit more than a year ago. I went from hating them, to tolerating them on WRUW posts, to thinking "maybe" they're not so bad but probably not for me, to sorta considering one, "just to fill a spot in my collection" (maybe the lamest excuse for a watch purchase and one I use constantly). Now I find myself browsing F17 more than I'm comfortable with admitting, I click on every G-Shock sale post on this site, and I'm currently watching (no pun intended) four eBay postings - all G-Shocks - waiting for just the right moment to pounce on them.


I was waiting for the poetic ending where you mention that the eBay postings you are watching are for the $300 version of the crappy digital watch, bringing your story full circle.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

cayabo said:


> 6 - Generalskie on mesh for dinner without kids


If someone from the future visited me five years ago and said "you'll be lusting over a Russian-made, Soviet era, watch".....


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

jisham said:


> I was waiting for the poetic ending where you mention that the eBay postings you are watching are for the $300 version of the crappy digital watch, bringing your story full circle.


Ha! Me too. I actually expect to hear that some time in the next 12 months because if there is anything I have faith in, it is the frailty of Man.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Another Manic Monday Confessional...

- Instead of listing them for sale, watches I no longer wear or otherwise want end up back in their original boxes with bracelet links and tags, then hidden out of sight as if I am some kind of watch-obsessed version of the narrator in Edgar Allan Poe's "The Tell-Tale Heart." I swear I can sometimes hear them ticking in the middle of the night.

- I confess that was the third reference to "The Tell-Tale Heart" I have made in these forums.

- I confess my 1000th Post Giveaway thread (https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/1000...-tell-me-watch-joke-rules-photos-3580330.html) is as much to give something back and lighten my collection as it is to practice my writing. The same can be said for my participation in this thread.

- I do not hate Invicta. That said, I do not own an Invicta. Were their designs were not so homage-heavy, they did not pretend to be horologically significant or innovative and have ceased their pricing shenanigans, I would kinda-sorta-maybe consider buying an automatic model if it was on sale with free shipping, free return shipping and a significant online rebate.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I don't know what my deal is with gold tone. I'm like obsessed with it.

The idea of wearing a gold tone watch at all, let alone casually, is just somehow amusing to me.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

WHEEEEEE! 
I'm feelin good!
ZOOOOMMMMM!

Thats a beer run.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Automatic chronographs scare me. :-x


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Automatic chronographs scare me. :-x


Would you say it is too complicated?


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Would you say it is too complicated?


Definitely more room for error...

Also, I've passed 1K posts, and I'm still undecided on a giveaway.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

ARMADUK said:


> *I hate wearing natos and leather straps, it just doesn't feel right on my hand as the bracelet does. hate it, makes me wanna take the watch off. Still I am buying them from time to time cause I don't wanna spend money on new watches but want my hobby to stay alive*
> View attachment 9253834
> 
> 
> ...


well, siht!

















at least they cost just a few bucks, the "leather" ones for 2 bucks each will be beaten to death to achieve "vintage" looks


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Deity42 said:


> I don't know what my deal is with gold tone. I'm like obsessed with it.
> 
> The idea of wearing a gold tone watch at all, let alone casually, is just somehow amusing to me.


Never thought I would ever have anything in gold, once I got one I could not take it off  Can't rock it with short sleeve thou, waaay too flashy, peeking out from the sleeve from time to time is the ideal state imo


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

ARMADUK said:


> Deity42 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what my deal is with gold tone. I'm like obsessed with it.
> ...


If (and let's face it, _when_) I start wearing silk shirts with a gold chain around my neck, I will be damned if I am not wearing a gold tone watch as well. I hope it will be a tasteful dress watch but then again, I would hate to be the _least_ flamboyant dirty old man.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> If (and let's face it, _when_) I start wearing silk shirts with a gold chain around my neck, I will be damned if I am not wearing a gold tone watch as well. I hope it will be a tasteful dress watch but then again, I would hate to be the _least_ flamboyant dirty old man.


That scenario would undoubtedly call for a golden 60mm (at least) super hydromax uber diver. I'll let you pick the brand.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

When people post pics of their watch that matches someone else's, and they say: "My watch says Hi" I am filled with wonder, and not a little envy. 

How is that they all have such friendly watches? 

Mine are all cranky, and only bark things I can't write here.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

justadad said:


> I do sell on eBay and I accurately describe my listings. Actually I like to have a little fun with my descriptions and inject some humor to them. I have had people I know send me a link to my own listings because someone they know got a kick out of it and thought I would too (never knowing that it was my listing)! (I confess that when I read that last part I see the character Vizzini from The Princess Bride saying that sentence!)
> 
> Having said that, I think the word "like" implies it is not new but close to new condition. You're reading it as equal to new. Exactly as new. But it's not. Only like.
> 
> ...


I can tell from your spelling that you're a reasonable human. Short supply. Keep it up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> When people post pics of their watch that matches someone else's, and they say: "My watch says Hi" I am filled with wonder, and not a little of envy.
> 
> How is that they all have such friendly watches?
> 
> Mine are all cranky, and only bark thing I can't write here.


Thats funny (weird, not haha); i vomit a little in my mouth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastcasters (May 25, 2016)

Rather than tell my wife outright I was going to start collecting watches I told her the watch I has been wearing for the last several years was broken and I needed to replace it with another - it was not broken and I have not stopped replacing it since that day.

I look at peoples collection list in their forum signature and sometimes I get insanely jealous - I know I shouldn't and it only lasts for a fleeting few seconds before I move onto the next post but it does bother me.

At work I smugly tell people I collect watches if we are talking about outside work stuff and I hope they will ask me questions like whats the difference between quartz and automatic watches simple stuff like that which I can just about explain. I am worried that one day one of them may ask me for advice on what sort of watch to buy for themselves or a loved one. I don't think I could stop myself from giving them my "expert opinion" which will be anything but expert and that as a result they will buy a crap watch and my lie will be exposed.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> When people post pics of their watch that matches someone else's, and they say: "My watch says Hi" I am filled with wonder, and not a little envy.
> 
> How is that they all have such friendly watches?
> 
> Mine are all cranky, and only bark things I can't write here.


Why are your watches so ticked off?
Unless I'm very much mistaken - long ago on this thread your winding method was discussed....
Imagine the things they've seen, the things they've heard....


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> When people post pics of their watch that matches someone else's, and they say: "My watch says Hi" I am filled with wonder, and not a little envy.
> How is that they all have such friendly watches?
> Mine are all cranky, and only bark things I can't write here.


Curious. Mine seem ambivalent.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I vow not to buy anymore watches...



Got one today, three inbound.


Damn...


Sent from my iPhone accidentally, due to the gate being left ajar


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

One of the few arguments my wife and I have had was recently that, since our baby is due in December, when she found I'd bought this:









I need to stop buying watches. What she didn't know was that I had bought it at the same time as I had bought one of these as a gift for a friend:









She also doesn't know how that picture is of my own which I subsequently picked up for myself as a result of getting to know his before he received it.

Just before that, however, I had just grabbed this on a flash sale from the Seiko Co Store website plus the StrapsCo Vintage Charcoal strap:









But only after buying my beloved step-dad this beauty for father's day. He loved it and she knew about it. (he's wearing it in the pic):









Then I finally bought an 8926:









And quite recently I stumbled upon one of these.









It's so well hidden that it wasn't available for an actual photo at this time.

And then we get to the situation at hand. My Näcken Modern is scheduled for delivery tomorrow. She was supposed to be traveling for work this week but is home due to extenuating circumstances that will probably and unfortunately bring the goldtone Seiko into my collection.

So I may be exposed tomorrow afternoon... Unless I am out "cleaning the garage"  most of the day.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Confession: I think most people here wear watches that are too big for them. The irony is that I'm always complaining that companies make watches too small. Conclusion: what is too small for me is still too big for you. Stop wearing that. 

Also, my wrist is back down to 8.25". Pretty sure the weight went to my belt region, since the scale hasn't changed, but good to know I'm losing weight where it matters most.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Confession: I think most people here wear watches that are too big for them. The irony is that I'm always complaining that companies make watches too small. Conclusion: what is too small for me is still too big for you. Stop wearing that.
> 
> Also, my wrist is back down to 8.25". Pretty sure the weight went to my belt region, since the scale hasn't changed, but good to know I'm losing weight where it matters most.


this. I was actually going to post this same sentiment yesterday after looking at all these wristshots where the lugs are actually off the edges of the wrist. Then compounding the issue by wearing a NATO. I'm sure you wouldn't wear shoes or a hat that was too big, so reign that watch in.

I actually wish I could feel OK about wearing a watch that was more a traditional size without feeling it was comically small (and my wrist is only 7.5"), so you guys should embrace the fact that they look good on you.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> When people post pics of their watch that matches someone else's, and they say: "My watch says Hi" I am filled with wonder, and not a little envy.
> 
> How is that they all have such friendly watches?
> 
> Mine are all cranky, and only bark things I can't write here.


My watch says you and your watch can go re-enact the Christopher Walken scene from Pulp Fiction.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Customs nailed me on my last purchase from Japan. Last three went by without any issues so that lulled me into a false sense of security. Now I'm waiting for the added cost...

Curiously, I'm more worried that this will limit future buys than about the added cost right now. Serious bummer


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Customs nailed me on my last purchase from Japan. Last three went by without any issues so that lulled me into a false sense of security. Now I'm waiting for the added cost...
> 
> Curiously, I'm more worried that this will limit future buys than about the added cost right now. Serious bummer


The last few reports here about customs charges has given me pause when I am considering a purchase. Given my penchant for JDM watches, I think it has significantly curtailed my buying.

I confess that this might be self-deceptive embellishment and revisionist because I purchased 3 watches in the past month, all 3 from outside of my native United States.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

jisham said:


> My watch says you and your watch can go re-enact the Christopher Walken scene from Pulp Fiction.


Actually, my watches and I like to do the "father saves his watch for his son" thing that Christopher Walken's character explains to the man's son.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I have been lusting after a particular white dial Citizen chrono for several weeks. Now that I got a sizable commission check and no drama about the purchase, I am hesitant. WTF?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Confession: I think most people here wear watches that are too big for them. The irony is that I'm always complaining that companies make watches too small. Conclusion: what is too small for me is still too big for you. Stop wearing that.
> 
> Also, my wrist is back down to 8.25". Pretty sure the weight went to my belt region, since the scale hasn't changed, but good to know I'm losing weight where it matters most.


Money where your mouth is! Im trying to sell a 42mm handwind thats too big for me! Cmon, man, show leadership!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Completely normal to have hesitations in the last minute. Either you overcome it because you really, really want it or you don't.



Houls said:


> I have been lusting after a particular white dial Citizen chrono for several weeks. Now that I got a sizable commission check and no drama about the purchase, I am hesitant. WTF?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Houls said:


> I have been lusting after a particular white dial Citizen chrono for several weeks. Now that I got a sizable commission check and no drama about the purchase, I am hesitant. WTF?


If you are talking yourself into buying this one, don't do it. If you are talking yourself out of buying it, then by all means proceed with the transaction. That philosophy has saved me a few heartaches.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> If you are talking yourself into buying this one, don't do it. If you are talking yourself out of buying it, then by all means proceed with the transaction. That philosophy has saved me a few heartaches.


Touché. Sage advice.

Instagram @ houls61


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I keep a 10X loupe in the medicine cabinet.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I only have 3 or 4 wa5ches that anyone else is likely to have and they aren't committing to anything. 

I'm not scared of automatic chronos because I don't like or need chronographs.
I do rather like Citizen Watches with day and date sub dials though!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Poor Old Dave said:


> I do rather like Citizen Watches with day and date sub dials though!


I confess I sometimes have the irrational fear of an applied marker or other design bit falling off the dial and into the date window but instead of stopping the date wheel, it grinds into particulate debris which then becomes suspended in the mineral oil and distributed throughout the movement, damaging every part. (Hey, I said it was irrational.) Having day and date sub-dials alleviates this particular anxiety.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Ohhhhhkay. Can you kindly please step away from that watch? And keep your hands where I can see them.



Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess I sometimes have the irrational fear of an applied marker or other design bit falling off the dial and into the date window but instead of stopping the date wheel, it grinds into particulate debris which then becomes suspended in the mineral oil and distributed throughout the movement, damaging ever part. (I said it was irrational.) Having day and date sub-dials alleviates this particular anxiety.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess I sometimes have the irrational fear of an applied marker or other design bit falling off the dial and into the date window but instead of stopping the date wheel, it grinds into particulate debris which then becomes suspended in the mineral oil and distributed throughout the movement, damaging ever part. (I said it was irrational.) Having day and date sub-dials alleviates this particular anxiety.


Way too specific of a fear...

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> Way too specific of a fear...
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


Hey, we don't judge here....


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I have a buddy who lives up in Ohio near Detroit. 
He has the most interesting way of saying particulates.
I must say that sounds like an irrational fear....


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Actually, my watches and I like to do the "father saves his watch for his son" thing that Christopher Walken's character explains to the man's son.


I sure hope you can tell your ....stuff... from your shinola!

And yet another reason to never buy a watch from you.

time for a confession: I like to poke fun at Chronopolis. Not because I don't respect him (in fact the opposite). I'm a bit like the kid who pokes the rattlesnake with a stick. Just trying to make it a bit more fun around here.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

jisham said:


> time for a confession: I like to poke fun at Chronopolis. Not because I don't respect him (in fact the opposite). .


I don't need no stinkin' respect from no stinkin' Red Sox fan! 
But a Phillies fan, now, that'd be a little different. ;-)
Wanna cheesesteak samwich?


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Wanna cheesesteak samwich?


I have to admit that my first thought was that this was another innocuous sounding, yet very NSFW reference that I would have to google anyway just to see what you meant (ref: blue waffle).

But to paraphrase Freud, sometimes a cheesesteak samwich is just a cheesesteak samwich.

At least we're agreed on hating Philly fans.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

One of the watches that I desire the most causes my wife's nose to wrinkle whenever I show it to her. It's the only one that she hates.

Does that make it more desirable? Less?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

jisham said:


> I have to admit that my first thought was that this was another innocuous sounding, yet very NSFW reference that I would have to google anyway just to see what you meant (ref: blue waffle).
> 
> But to paraphrase Freud, sometimes a cheesesteak samwich is just a cheesesteak samwich.
> 
> At least we're agreed on hating Philly fans.


Damn you all. Now I want a steak sandwich. An Italian Beef Sandwich (with both sweet and hot peppers from Luke's in Chicago) or French Dip Sandwich (double-dipped from Philippe the Original in LA) would be preferable to any Philly Cheesesteak, though. (Seriously, Cheez Whiz on a chopped beef sandwich is something a child would make on Gordon Ramsey's MasterChef Hobo.)


----------



## Brickbats and Adiabats (Sep 15, 2015)

I thought I didn't like bracelets. When I got my citizen grand classic I immediately switched out the bracelet for a Hirsch Duke. One year later, I put the bracelet back on just to mix things up for a change and it didn't leave my wrist for a week. Guess I was wrong!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

Strangely, I'm a little burned out on having so many watches. Lately when I go to my watch case in the morning I have a burning desire to thin the herd again... I'd love to do a 4 or 5 watch "dream" collection, but that will never happen for soooo many reasons. I'd be happy if I could get it under 10 again though.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I have a pocket watch with a computer complication.


----------



## Unit 91 (Sep 2, 2007)

I recently read my first post on here (in 9 years) that made me think "that guy is a d bag... nope, he's the nozzle. For sure a d nozzle." Usually I just shrug at people, but this guy really grinds my gears.

Last night I considered selling my Sinn 103 St Sa. I still might. It would be the first piece I sell. I'm not in love with it, unfortunately. I don't even think there is lust involved.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm joining my wife in this intense, 6-week detox diet that consists of no sugar, no carbs, no dairy, and no alcohol. We'll be eating 500 calories of lean protein, veggies, and fruits per day. That's it. Sounds crazy. Probably is. For a guy my size (6'5" 240lbs) and with my appetite, this is hard. 

But she bribed me with a new watch at the end of my successful completion of the program. How could I say no?


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I saw a Mickey Mouse watch at a Walmart. 
I bought one at a different Walmart. 
Now I think everyone should have one and Monday be Mickey Monday. 
Would that be SO wrong?


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Rodeojones said:


> I'm joining my wife in this intense, 6-week detox diet that consists of no sugar, no carbs, no dairy, and no alcohol. We'll be eating 500 calories of lean protein, veggies, and fruits per day. That's it. Sounds crazy. Probably is. For a guy my size (6'5" 240lbs) and with my appetite, this is hard.
> 
> But she bribed me with a new watch at the end of my successful completion of the program. How could I say no?


sounds alot like the whole 30 i did. although i really didn't abide by a calorie count so for me it wasn't bad. lost 18 lbs without really doing anything else. good luck!

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ultarior (Dec 2, 2011)

Rodeojones said:


> We'll be eating 500 calories of lean protein, veggies, and fruits per day.


500 cal./day? such an effective suicide tactics!!! do not forget to supplement some general vitamins and limbs joints protection drugs. and do not miss your antistress/antidepressant drugs intake.

seriously, that's a maddness.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

There is no watch I want that badly.  ⌚

Instagram @ houls61


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

ultarior said:


> 500 cal./day? such an effective suicide tactics!!! do not forget to supplement some general vitamins and limbs joints protection drugs. and do not miss your antistress/antidepressant drugs intake.
> 
> seriously, that's a maddness.


Indeed, there's no better word. I once had to loose 30 pounds (14 kg) in three months for fairly urgent medical reasons, but I did so under careful dietary supervision from a trained and licensed nutritionist, and while I knew and know little of calorie counts, I'm nigh certain my intake was far above 500 kC/day. Please consult a doctor before engaging in such an extreme diet. It isn't worth suffering irreparable cardiac, renal, neural, etc. damage simply for a watch.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

2000 cal/day is the requirement. Most North Americans consume 3500 and above. Best practice is to replace most fats and all (processed)sugar with the equivalent in vegetables and whole grains. And 20 mins of intense exercise 3 times per week.

Now, I'm off to the bbq and beer store. 

(Typed while on a smoke break)

(Mm mm, beer)





Sent from my iPhone accidentally, due to the gate being left ajar


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

What I'm doing is doctor supervised - I will visit weekly for check-ins and I can call/text one of his nurses anytime with questions or concerns. And I am taking a multivitamin to supplement what I'm not getting from food. 

Buy yeah, this is intense. 500 calories isn't much. I'm not actually counting calories, but eating a very strict predetermined diet, which ends up being right around 500 calories. My meals - which are only twice per day (no breakfast) are made up of 4-5 ounces of lean protein, 4oz of vegetables, and 4oz of fruit. I literally weigh my food before eating it. I've lost 6 pounds in two days. At the end of the 6 week program, I'm expected to have lost between 30-50 pounds. But, more importantly, my eating habits will hopefully change from one with too many processed foods and refined sugars to one filled with good fats and sugars from protein and vegetables. 

I needed a change in my habits. I'm nearly 40 and still would eat like I'm a growing 15-year-old. If not for my active job where I regularly put in 12,00-15,000 steps per day, I'd probably be close to 400 pounds. 

But man, I want pizza and beer so bad.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Does this diet include HCG pills or injections too? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Rodeojones said:


> What I'm doing is doctor supervised - I will visit weekly for check-ins and I can call/text one of his nurses anytime with questions or concerns. And I am taking a multivitamin to supplement what I'm not getting from food.


Glad to hear it. Good luck! :-!


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

Is it doctor supervised, or "doctor" supervised? Hopefully it's an actual MD/dietician and not a quack, ND etc? 

To lose 50lb/22kg in 6 weeks, you would need to maintain a caloric deficit of 4000 calories per DAY. Even 30lb/13.6kg over 6 weeks is a daily deficit of 2500 calories. I have never heard of any reputable doctor recommending such quick loss. 

Losing 6lb in two days on the diet is expected to start with. Most of that will be water weight. The loss will level out very quickly. I hope you are certain about the credibility of tour doctor, because that is a seriously extreme way to lose weight. 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Rodeojones said:


> But man, I want pizza and beer so bad.


Keep photos on your phone of the watch you want to get after hitting your goal. Also put one in your wallet for when you try to whip out cash or credit card to cheat on your diet. Good luck, man. You can do it. Post a review and photos when you get that watch!


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I've ordered a few things over seas that took so long to get here I lost interest in the item before it arrived. After about 2 or 3 weeks "Why did I buy that?" Then when it got here "OK it's nice glad I bought it."


----------



## ultarior (Dec 2, 2011)

Rodeojones said:


> What I'm doing is doctor supervised


glad to hear it's a controlled and maintained action
but be carefull anyway
wish you luck


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

I told myself that I'll probably end up buying a couple of watches after joining the forum. Only a couple I thought as I already have a handful. Lol!


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I've decided today that Hublot and Richard Mille make some of the ugliest and most gaudy timepieces I've ever seen. They're atrociously ugly, and I can't find a single reason why someone would want to own one other than to show off.


----------



## Micky (Jun 3, 2014)

That diet will only make you drop a lot of weight in a short period of time, but maintaining the weight or losing even more afterwards will be the hardest part if not unachievable. You'll be too weak to exercise. Sticking to a diet for a couple of weeks is easy (it really is the easiest part) but sticking to your goal while gaining back a lot of weight after starting to only eat properly (normal amounts, still healthy) again will frustrate you. 

That diet is too radical, believe me. I tried a lot and I am very disciplined, I dieted for training purposes and even lived ketogenic for half a year. There is no magic diet. You can't fool your body, it will gain back weight drastically as soon as there will be more food. 

To me this is a diet for a professional athlete who gained a lot of weight and now wants to lose it fast and drastically to compete again. It''s nothing for a person with normal lifestyle who can't wait until the 6 weeks are over to finally have a beer and burger (just for examplr) again..

Change your lifestyle and eating habits, that's the only thing that works well on the long run. Just exercise regularly and eat as much none processed foods as possible, then you can even eat mc Donalds once a week without regrets. O, get used to be only drinking water, best you can do for yourself. 

I know you are determined and that you will stick to that diet, so I wish you the strength to reach your goals and to not be disappointed if it doesn't work out for you.

Cheers


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I've actually seen some Chronometers that have hands easily seen all around the dial. But I ain't gonna buy a Chronometer just because of that. Diet? Phoey.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

I love my Seiko Monster A LOT!! I swear I told myself I was going to buy more Seikos. But I found myself buying more Orients and Deep Blues.










Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I've been on a dietary program like that. They're medically supervised, and usually limited in length as the kickoff to a longer strategic program, and sometimes leading up to a medical procedure. Until you know the whole story, please do not criticize the process. It's not a fad diet or something they saw on Dr. Oz. The finest hospitals in the country have programs that include rapid weight loss portions on the front end. They can be extremely successful. 

Also, there are no watches I want that I cannot just buy right now. I'm not rich. I just haven't found a watch I like that costs more than $1500 used. 
The problem is that I can't buy them all. So I waste time finding "the one". Then I get it, am not in love, flip it, and then look for "the next one".


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Relevant Sunday Confession:

I confess I am a food addict who had to go on a very drastic diet but I have not continued with it after a year. It was monitored by my doctor and a dietician who designed it based on my unwillingness to exercise more. I followed it strictly for a few months until I started cheating but I am now much more conscious with what I eat, how much I eat and when I am eating.

I am still a foodie and food addict. I still have issues with stress eating but that, too, is improving. However, I feel much better than it was a year ago as I have established a new steady state equilibrium in my weight and health. It is not great but it is better. The cycle of abstinence, failing, abstaining again and the intellectualizing it had inadvertently established a means of moderation.

When I look back on it now, it is how I have dealt with substance abuse and now it is how I moderate addictions to buying sneakers, toys and books. I has been difficult going on a watch diet. What Rodeojones is attempting is admirable and I will make adjustments to my diet with specific goals and with each goal, assign a watch I will allow myself to purchase. I'm sure I will cheat on this diet of food and watches but even the attempt should lead to improvement.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't really understand the difficulty that many people have with weight loss. That is, I don't understand why they cannot simply eat more sensibly + exercise if they truly _*want to*_ lose weight, when they seem perfectly capable of doing all sorts of things they want to do, like buying that watch they don't need, can barely afford... have affairs at the risk of ruining their marriage... texting while driving knowing full well what the potential consequences are... etc.

And if they do NOT really WANT to lose weight, why not just enjoy eating as much as they can and live with the consequences?

Am I lacking in empathy? Am I a "deplorable"?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I don't really understand the difficulty that many people have with weight loss. That is, I don't understand why they cannot simply eat more sensibly + exercise if they truly _*want to*_ lose weight, when they seem perfectly capable of doing all sorts of things they want to do, like buying that watch they don't need, can barely afford... have affairs at the risk of ruining their marriage... texting while driving knowing full well what the potential consequences are... etc.
> 
> And if they do NOT really WANT to lose weight, why not just enjoy eating as much as they can and live with the consequences?
> 
> Am I lacking in empathy? Am I a "deplorable"?


It is a combination of anxiety, self-identity, genetics, brain chemistry, habitual instinct, opportunity and environmental factors. I completely believe myself when I say I can continue abstaining from watch buying after a month but then one of you post a photo of some rare JDM Seiko and I immediately go into a frenzy, start searching online with one hand while the other reaches into my pants to whip out my crusty, old, worn out credit card.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Am I lacking in empathy?


Depends on your % body fat.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Rodeojones said:


> I'm joining my wife in this intense, 6-week detox diet that consists of no sugar, no carbs, no dairy, and no alcohol. We'll be eating 500 calories of lean protein, veggies, and fruits per day. That's it. Sounds crazy. Probably is. For a guy my size (6'5" 240lbs) and with my appetite, this is hard.
> 
> But she bribed me with a new watch at the end of my successful completion of the program. How could I say no?


What watch. It matters...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> .....I completely believe myself when I say I can continue abstaining from watch buying after a month but then one of you post a photo of some rare JDM Seiko and I immediately go into a frenzy, start searching online with one hand while the other reaches into my pants to whip out my crusty, old, worn out credit card.


I have never been so relieved to get to the end of a sentence.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Ten-Ten said:


> I have never been so relieved to get to the end of a sentence.


I confess I actually Laughed Out Loud at this comment while at work.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I love the fall, but hate that first coolish day of the season when none of your watch bands fit quite the way they did all summer.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

hwa said:


> What watch. It matters...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The watch is to be determined. It won't be too expensive. Probably the $200-$250 range. I'm thinking of adding a solar chronograph to my collection, so maybe one of them. Who knows? I've got 5 more weeks to think about it.

To everyone commenting about this diet, thanks for your input. I agree, this is radical. But it's not about weight loss, although I, like many others, could afford to lose a few pounds. I'm not someone you consider overweight to begin with - I'm just really big. 6'5" and around 250 pounds at the start of this. I'm built like an NFL linebacker, minus the speed, strength, and million dollar contract. I'm super active, play lots of sports, etc. But I'm at the point as I'm getting older where the diet choices I made in my early 20s are no longer practical for my nearly 40-year-old body. I can eat a ton of food, like double or triple what an average person eats in a single meal. It's a miracle I don't weigh 400 pounds. That needs to stop.

I needed a lifestyle change. Detoxing my body - getting rid of all the bad stuff I eat and the addiction to them - is the point of this. It's not for everyone. And yes, I really want pizza and beer. But the reason it lasts so long is that you develop new, healthier eating habits. So the pizza and beer, and more specifically, the craving for it, becomes less.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Rodeojones said:


> ....<<snip>>.....
> I needed a lifestyle change. Detoxing my body - getting rid of all the bad stuff I eat and the addiction to them - is the point of this. It's not for everyone. And yes, I really want pizza and beer. But the reason it lasts so long is that you develop new, healthier eating habits. So the pizza and beer, and more specifically, the craving for it, becomes less.


Waitadamnminute! Are you trying to say that pizza and beer are BAD for you?? This is contrary to everything I have been told.









Best of luck with the diet. It sounds to me like you are halfway there.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I love the fall, but hate that first coolish day of the season when none of your watch bands fit quite the way they did all summer.


On the other hand, you can start wearing all those beautiful leather straps that have been in mothballs since sweating season started.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I wear leather in the summer........



Ten-Ten said:


> On the other hand, you can start wearing all those beautiful leather straps that have been in mothballs since sweating season started.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> I wear leather in the summer........


There was a lot of leather worn in 90-degree F weather at Folsom Street Fair in San Francisco yesterday...stainless steel bracelets, too. Deviant sex boners aside, I prefer leather straps on my watches during the summer because when my wrist swells in the heat and humidity, even the most comfortable bracelets either get tacky or bite whereas leather does not.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

There is a watch that I am interested in on the sales forum but the gentleman selling the item posted photos that included his long finger nails. I am so skeeved out by the fingernails that I will not make contact and have lost all interest in the watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> <snip something about boners> . . .I prefer leather straps on my watches during the summer because when my wrist swells in the heat and humidity, even the most comfortable bracelets either get tacky or bite whereas leather does not.


But what about the gross sweat stains? I've ruined all my leather straps when I've worn them in the summer. And the dye on the new ones bleeds into my skin. No thank you. Lesson learned. LOL


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Whenever I sell my watches that's seen some adventure (wink), I prefer to use the word 'patina' in place of 'stain'.

Dat's cuz, I respect my buyers' own estimation of their level of sophistication. 
I'm... elegant like that.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

ChiefWahoo said:


> But what about the gross sweat stains? I've ruined all my leather straps when I've worn them in the summer. And the dye on the new ones bleeds into my skin. No thank you. Lesson learned. LOL


I confess to being an abnormally a moist man so I prefer leather straps with black or dark undersides as to not show the heavy sweat stai- er uh, patina.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Or I don't know -- NOT sweat at all? Failing that, there are commercial products for under arm patina. Try applying those to your wrists before using leather straps.



ChiefWahoo said:


> But what about the gross sweat stains? I've ruined all my leather straps when I've worn them in the summer. And the dye on the new ones bleeds into my skin. No thank you. Lesson learned. LOL


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> ...a *moist* man...


I re-read that out loud I don't know how many times.... with an emphasis on that 2nd word.
I don't know why I did that.

Maybe I enjoyed the alliteration.
or... maybe I just enjoyed the idea.... followed closely by the idea of squeezing...


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

I confess I'm over my infatuation with mechanical watches, and have only been buying quartz solar watches lately. It's a relief to no longer need to guess how much time it has lost overnight, or whether leaving it "crown side up" made any difference.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

BURN THE HERETIC! It's pitchfork time!



friendofpugs said:


> I confess I'm over my infatuation with mechanical watches, and have only been buying quartz solar watches lately. It's a relief to no longer need to guess how much time it has lost overnight, or whether leaving it "crown side up" made any difference.


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> BURN THE HERETIC! It's pitchfork time!


LOL!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> BURN THE HERETIC! It's pitchfork time!


What, and risk the scratching and denting my watch on the pitchforks? No thanks. Then again, proximity to the torches might add some nice patina to a few pieces.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Because of this site, I get a lot of ads for really crappy watches on my facebook feed.
I often rip apart the design of the crap and their rubbish pricing structure in my comments.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

friendofpugs said:


> I confess I'm over my infatuation with mechanical watches, and have only been buying quartz solar watches lately. It's a relief to no longer need to guess how much time it has lost overnight, or whether leaving it "crown side up" made any difference.


I too am kicking this around. I like my mechanicals but honestly the accuracy bit drives me nuts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

friendofpugs said:


> I confess I'm over my infatuation with mechanical watches, and have only been buying quartz solar watches lately. It's a relief to no longer need to guess how much time it has lost overnight, or whether leaving it "crown side up" made any difference.


I have flipped back and forth too many times on this. I think the key to this is to have some of both. In doing this you never forget the pros and cons to each.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

We're gonna need a set of scales!


friendofpugs said:


> I confess I'm over my infatuation with mechanical watches, and have only been buying quartz solar watches lately. It's a relief to no longer need to guess how much time it has lost overnight, or whether leaving it "crown side up" made any difference.


And a duck!


Houls said:


> I too am kicking this around. I like my mechanicals but honestly the accuracy bit drives me nuts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

I confess:

That while scrolling through IG I simply refuse to "like" pics of certain watches. Even very well executed, well lit, artistic composition pics. The watches on this list know who the are! Some of them are very popular WIS watches. 

I also secretly fear that one day one or more of these despised watches will grow on me and I will become obsessed in seeking out all the formerly shunned photos I have scrolled passed without giving them a fleeting thought! 

I have problems!


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

My beloved daily driver is in the shop getting a new timing belt, plugs, water pump & 4 wheel alignment. 127K, 4.2l V8 and '05 Volkswagen electronics; what could go wrong.

I should know by Friday.

If a watch fund survives intact it's shopping time!


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

No one really notices my watch.
This makes me feel kinda sad.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Seen on TheChive.com:


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

chuasam said:


> No one really notices my watch.
> This makes me feel kinda sad.


Welcome to the forum chuasam!!!!! Feel free to post any of your watch pics, we'd love to see them. I also suggest you start a thread like "best or recommend a watch under $200" or "what is considered affordable". Those are really popular around here, a sure winner! Again, welcome! :-d;-)


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> Welcome to the forum chuasam!!!!! Feel free to post any of your watch pics, we'd love to see them. I also suggest you start a thread like "best or recommend a watch under $200" or "what is considered affordable". Those are really popular around here, a sure winner! Again, welcome! :-d;-)










In that case, here's "just a Seiko."
must be considered affordable since it's a Seiko.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Since we're confessing, I confess that I don't like Seikos and refuse to like them on threads with pictures. There. I said it.

I'm a anti-Seikite.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

That backwards "D" in the Daniel Wellington logo drives me nuts. Makes me want to buy one so I can run over it with my car.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I hate it when someone posts a photo of a watch and one of the hands(or more)are blocking the logo, especially if I'm not familiar with that brand.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Tanjecterly said:


> Since we're confessing, I confess that I don't like Seikos and refuse to like them on threads with pictures. There. I said it.
> 
> I'm a anti-Seikite.


Well, you're probably going to hate this picture


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Whenever I see a Grand Seiko diver that looks more or less like some Seiko 5, I say to myself: "WTF is the point?"

And with the rest of the GS lineup, I think they are a lot like a person from a "good family," right city, from a tony neighborhood, with all the "right everything" = degrees, credentials, connections, etc. 
They can use a bathroom without leaving a trace (they probably never poop), make that perfect bland meal every time (no spicy nuthin' ever) - again, leaving no mess, no bad breath in the morning, no bad hair ever, no getting drunk, cutting loose and singing along with AC/DC.... etc.

And worst of all, make love without making a sound , or any motion for that matter.
Squeezin' you in like a face-hugger? Screamin'? Sweatin'? All of it -- Fuggedaboudid.

I'd like to get one of those someday.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Whenever I see a Grand Seiko diver that looks more or less like some Seiko 5, I say to myself: "WTF is the point?"
> 
> And with the rest of the GS lineup, I think they are a lot like a person from a "good family," right city, from a tony neighborhood, with all the "right everything" = degrees, credentials, connections, etc.
> They can use a bathroom without leaving a trace (they probably never poop), make that perfect bland meal every time (no spicy nuthin' ever) - again, leaving no mess, no bad breath in the morning, no bad hair ever, no getting drunk, cutting loose and singing along with AC/DC.... etc.
> ...


I think you just described the Anti-Chronopolis!

Now, where did the other three horsemen of the wis-a-geddon wander off to?


----------



## Brickbats and Adiabats (Sep 15, 2015)

Thought I was basically over thinking about quartz watches, even HAQ, but then I heard about the Citizen Eco-Drive One. Welp.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

jisham said:


> I think you just described the Anti-Chronopolis!
> 
> Now, where did the other three horsemen of the wis-a-geddon wander off to?


Still here.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I involuntarily walk through every door frame with my hand like this.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm so used to wearing G's that I just whack the door frame and think nothing of it...until I forget that I'm wearing my Fortis and freak out.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

justadad said:


> I confess:
> 
> That while scrolling through IG I simply refuse to "like" pics of certain watches. Even very well executed, well lit, artistic composition pics. The watches on this list know who the are! Some of them are very popular WIS watches.
> 
> ...


I guarantee that you will get bitten by one of your 'hated' watches at some point. For me it was/is chronographs. Now I've got a shiny new one that I really like but don't wear much, and I'm out the cash I'd saved for my next mod.

Confession: I've only end up liking about half the mods I've done (3-4/6). Even though I did Photoshop mock ups, planned everything out, etc. Not sure what to do with the ones I'm less fond of, either.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

chuasam said:


> No one really notices my watch.
> This makes me feel kinda sad.


Yes! The only person I don't mind not noticing and commenting about my watch is my wife. And that's because there's a good chance I'm wearing one that I recently purchased without her knowledge.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I've been on a dietary program like that. They're medically supervised, and usually limited in length as the kickoff to a longer strategic program, and sometimes leading up to a medical procedure. Until you know the whole story, please do not criticize the process. It's not a fad diet or something they saw on Dr. Oz. The finest hospitals in the country have programs that include rapid weight loss portions on the front end. They can be extremely successful.
> 
> Also, there are no watches I want that I cannot just buy right now. I'm not rich. I just haven't found a watch I like that costs more than $1500 used.
> The problem is that I can't buy them all. So I waste time finding "the one". Then I get it, am not in love, flip it, and then look for "the next one".


He's not having surgery. He says he is extremely active at work, 12k+ steps per day.

500 calories a day is not a diet, it's starvation. Soldiers in basically all wars throughout human history have experienced such "diets". It is in no way healthy. There is no way he'll be able to keep any of it off.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Wus topics that drive me nuts 

I immediately skip any "help me decide" thread I would just prefer they give me their checkbook instead.

Standard answer of "Tudor Pelagos" to virtually any question on WUS

Any thread commenting on size if you cant pull it off on your wrist too bad quit crying about it.

any lume question you would think everyone was a Ninja or in the special forces 

Nato straps in general to me they are all the same just pick a color

In house movement unless you are the house does it matter?

Thats my rant love WUS and all watches just some more than others



Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Rodeojones said:


> Yes! The only person I don't mind not noticing and commenting about my watch is my wife. And that's because there's a good chance I'm wearing one that I recently purchased without her knowledge.


The low key beauty of a Nomos watch. Also, if you buy a GShock with great fanfare she won't notice the more expensive watch you got too.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

I was really getting into squares. Had a DW-5600, picked up a GW-M5610, then a DW-5600C. Fast forward to a few days ago when I went to use the countdown timer and became very frustrated at the small, hard to use buttons. I haven't worn my squares since. That may have changed my whole opinion of them.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

ebtromba said:


> He's not having surgery. He says he is extremely active at work, 12k+ steps per day.
> 
> 500 calories a day is not a diet, it's starvation. Soldiers in basically all wars throughout human history have experienced such "diets". It is in no way healthy. There is no way he'll be able to keep any of it off.


I appreciate the vote of confidence. As I stated, this isn't about losing weight, but detoxing my body. Thanks for your input, though.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Rodeojones said:


> I appreciate the vote of confidence. As I stated, this isn't about losing weight, but detoxing my body. Thanks for your input, though.


I can't resist asking if you're aware that the idea of "detoxing" your body (by any method; I have no specific comment regarding the intended fasting) is a complete sham?


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm posting this to get my 2000th post. I've never made it to 2000 on any other site, whether it be watches, photography, or any other forum.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Have over 16,000 posts at hotwheelscollectors.com


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Prdrers said:


> I was really getting into squares. Had a DW-5600, picked up a GW-M5610, then a DW-5600C. Fast forward to a few days ago when I went to use the countdown timer and became very frustrated at the small, hard to use buttons. I haven't worn my squares since. That may have changed my whole opinion of them.


Have pretty much an identical experience with my DW-5600. I keep my nails short, I feel like I have to take the damn thing off and use a tool or something to hit that Adjust button.

I understood these to be popular with first responders and soliders, who often wear gloves. Eek.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

eljay said:


> I can't resist asking if you're aware that the idea of "detoxing" your body (by any method; I have no specific comment regarding the intended fasting) is a complete sham?


I will attempt to restore the balance this weekend by attempting to re-tox my body as much as possible.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Have over 16,000 posts at hotwheelscollectors.com


As if your watch hoard.........errr.......collection wasn't impressive enough.........RESPECT brother!!!!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Prdrers said:


> I was really getting into squares. Had a DW-5600, picked up a GW-M5610, then a DW-5600C. Fast forward to a few days ago when I went to use the countdown timer and became very frustrated at the small, hard to use buttons. I haven't worn my squares since. That may have changed my whole opinion of them.


I have been looking into square and rectangular dress watches because I have far too many round dials and cases in my watch box. Vintage Casio game and calculator watches are my newest addiction.



Rodeojones said:


> I appreciate the vote of confidence. As I stated, this isn't about losing weight, but detoxing my body. Thanks for your input, though.


Good luck and be careful and be ready to resize your watch bracelets, man.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

eljay said:


> I can't resist asking if you're aware that the idea of "detoxing" your body (by any method; I have no specific comment regarding the intended fasting) is a complete sham?


I'm aware that "detox" in the literal sense doesn't happen - as opposed to one detoxing from an addiction to heroin or some other dangerous drug. I'm using the term loosely. This is more about allowing my body to rid itself of the addiction to refined sugars, bad carbs, and processes foods that I (and many others) suffered with and to create new, healthier eating habits.

Man, maybe I shouldn't have brought this up. My initial comment was mostly tongue-in-cheek regarding my wife convincing me to do this with the promise of a new watch at the end. The watch part is true, but I didn't need convincing. We decided to reward ourselves after successful completion and she suggested a new watch (how could I say no!?). I didn't realize discussing my new diet choices would cause such a debate. I'm newer around here, so I was just trying to join in the fun.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Good luck and be careful and be ready to resize your watch bracelets, man.


Thanks. I guess I never thought that weight loss could impact wrist size. Mine are pretty thin to begin with, so hopefully I don't lose much there.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Rodeojones said:


> Mr. James Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck and be careful and be ready to resize your watch bracelets, man.
> ...


A change in health and lifestyle might also change your perspiration and water retention. I know when I am out of town for convention work, I perspire differently due to more physical activity combined with eating poorly. I have to confess it makes my sweat smell weird, too.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

I often model my watches in front of my bedroom mirror… :think::-x




As a matter of fact, I'm doing it right now :-!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess I want a Submariner homage... wait for it... an Invicta Mickey Mouse Pro Diver. UGH! I want to punch myself with a Seiko Tuna now.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

EDIT: J Duffy added a pic. I thought he was going to do a mod... who knew Invicta already makes a Mickey Mouse diver? 
I think the mouse applique would look perfect in a Sea Dweller - and the Mercedes hand would be modded to a Mickey Mouse glove flying the bird.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I guess this is my confession that I stopped a movie to screen shot Mondaine rail clocks


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

cayabo said:


> EDIT: J Duffy added a pic. I thought he was going to do a mod... who knew Invicta already makes a Mickey Mouse diver?
> I think the mouse applique would look perfect in a Sea Dweller - and the Mercedes hand would be modded to a Mickey Mouse glove flying the bird.


For less than $150, I am sorely tempted. However, that money is better spent on something vintage or a SRP775 Turtle. (No, I cannot buy both!)


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I haven't worn my SKXA35 for nearly a month... not sure why.. other than just too many watches... I really like it now that I have it back on..may wear it all weekend now..

also this is probably the best lume shot I have ever taken personally ..you may think meh.. but I am rubbish at lume shots..so I was 1/2 way pleased with myself.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I dropped my watch while putting it on today. I almost freaked out till I realised I was wearing a Casio GShock. 
I laughed out loud.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Prdrers said:


> I was really getting into squares. Had a DW-5600, picked up a GW-M5610, then a DW-5600C. Fast forward to a few days ago when I went to use the countdown timer and became very frustrated at the small, hard to use buttons. I haven't worn my squares since. That may have changed my whole opinion of them.


I wore my GW-M5610 to dinner with the fam tonight. I guess knowing I wouldn't be using any functions other than the time put me at ease, lol. I almost listed it for sale earlier today, but had a change of heart.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess I want a Submariner homage... wait for it... an Invicta Mickey Mouse Pro Diver. UGH! I want to punch myself with a Seiko Tuna now.


I looked at this one way, way too long the other day.


----------



## lloydchristmas (Nov 13, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I looked at this one way, way too long the other day.
> 
> View attachment 9517706


It definitely has some charm to it, it's Disney! Disney speaks to everyone and maybe sometimes Invicta...


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

atarione said:


> I haven't worn my SKXA35 for nearly a month... not sure why.. other than just too many watches... I really like it now that I have it back on..may wear it all weekend now..
> 
> also this is probably the best lume shot I have ever taken personally ..you may think meh.. but I am rubbish at lume shots..so I was 1/2 way pleased with myself.
> 
> View attachment 9516514


I think that's very nice lume pic,
yep I like it.


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

chuasam said:


> I dropped my watch while putting it on today. I almost freaked out till I realised I was wearing a Casio GShock.
> I laughed out loud.
> View attachment 9517074


I confess to wanting this casio everytime I see it. Then I have to go through the list if cons like poor light/lume and minature negative diplays-and talk myself out of it. It paases until I see it and it looks so damn cool again.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Roy Hobbs said:


> I confess to wanting this casio everytime I see it. Then I have to go through the list if cons like poor light/lume and minature negative diplays-and talk myself out of it. It paases until I see it and it looks so damn cool again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I won't lie. The negative display is a pain and the windows are all but useless. The light is not useful. But it sure is pretty.


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

chuasam said:


> I won't lie. The negative display is a pain and the windows are all but useless. The light is not useful. But it sure is pretty.


One of my first questions was to ask the WUSers if I could switch the modules and have this watch with positive displays.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

All my carefully created rules about watches go out the window when I'm dealing with Casio Gshock.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I don't like 30 day months because I need to set the date on all my analogs that are currently running(did that a few minutes ago).


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

When I get tired of certain watches in my collection, I put them in another drawer.
Kinda like putting them on death row, with promises of chances to appeal, or a pardon.

But let's be real: it's more like throwing them in a dungeon, and then forgetting about them. Forever.
And I have no pangs of guilt about that.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess I want a Submariner homage... wait for it... an Invicta Mickey Mouse Pro Diver. UGH! I want to punch myself with a Seiko Tuna now.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9513922&d=1475263707"]
> 
> ...


*****. Everything about this watch is something I'd avoid. Rolex homage. Mercedes hand. Cartoon character. Cyclops date. Yet here I am, searching eBay and forums for a decently priced used one. Maybe it's because my wife, kids, and I love Disney World. Maybe it's because we're going there next month for my 40th birthday and I'm excited for that. Whatever the reason, I hate myself right now.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I agree completely about that Mickey Mouse Invicta. 
I can't really see going after one. But it 8s very cool. 
Now I have better than a Dozen watches to go fix the date on.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm coming across more and more shots of watches processed by hipster filters in photo editing software. At first it looked interesting but I got tired of it real quick. The more iconic the watch, the more it looks like a desecration.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Few times a week I get obsessed with one watch or another while browsing amazon or ebay. I start looking for specs, pics, videos and compare it to other models, read all possible comments and threads on it for hours and hours and finally find the best deal possible. Then, when I am almost ready to push the button a question pops up in my mind: will I even wear it? The answer is almost alway LOL NO! Then I close all the windows on the browser and go to sleep as it is 4 in the morning






The f*** is wrong with me?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ARMADUK said:


> Few times a week I get obsessed with one watch or another while browsing amazon or ebay....Then, when I am almost ready to push the button *a question pops up in my mind: will I even wear it? The answer is almost alway LOL NO! Then I close all the windows on the browser and go to sleep as it is 4 in the morning
> View attachment 9522746
> The f*** is wrong with me? *
> View attachment 9522778
> View attachment 9522738


You are suffering from premature rejectulation, that's what.

You must go through the whole thing, order the thing, get it, open it, realize you don't need it, never gonna wear it, THEN and only then exclaim: "Da F*** is wrong wit me!!"

One must always traverse the fantasy / addiction to cure oneself.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Aint nobody got time fo dis.

also


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Since this is a safe space. . .
I find the Glycine Combat watches repulsive looking. I don't know why. But their stubby lugs creep me out.

Okay, I feel better.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

I have bought watches I don't particularly like for the sole purpose of trolling a specific person.... on more than one occasion.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

NightOwl said:


> I have bought watches I don't particularly like for the sole purpose of trolling a specific person.... on more than one occasion.


Now that's dedication.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Prdrers said:


> Now that's dedication.


As a person with Patton as his avatar, I'm sure you understand what I mean when I say, "if its worth doing, then it's worth overdoing."


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

I'm not a WIS. Or perhaps I'm a dumbed-down version of a WIS, who can tolerate imperfections on a watch (I have to, as I'm big and clumsy), and who has just the most basic knowledge of watches.
I've always loved watches (I'm 38, and back in the 1980's, as a gradeschooler I loved my Swatch collection). However I have to admit I feel inadequate on the board, as most posters seem to know so much history and facts about watches, movements, details etc. I admire those qualities, and that level of dedication to research and passion for watches. Admittedly while I'm still passionate about my love for watches, I lack that level of dedication (and to be frank, intellect).


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> When I get tired of certain watches in my collection, I put them in another drawer.
> Kinda like putting them on death row, with promises of chances to appeal, or a pardon.
> 
> But let's be real: it's more like throwing them in a dungeon, and then forgetting about them. Forever.
> And I have no pangs of guilt about that.


I may be about to have a zombie watch.

I put it for sale on eBay -- and when I put a watch up for sale, it's dead to me. No looking back.

But, it didn't sell. So I've set the price a little lower -- as low as I'm willing to go -- and if there are no bites again, it's coming back into the watch drawer.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I picked up a Citizen Eco Drive Chrono diver and it is checking all of my watch boxes. I am concerned that I may start purging all of my autos. Larger diameter, good lume, super comfortable bracelet, accurate and solar powered. This watch may ruin my watch addiction.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Houls said:


> I picked up a Citizen Eco Drive Chrono diver and it is checking all of my watch boxes. I am concerned that I may start purging all of my autos. Larger diameter, good lume, super comfortable bracelet, accurate and solar powered. This watch may ruin my watch addiction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shouldn't you be stating that to this thread?..........
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/biggest-watch-related-lie-we-tell-ourselves-3631346.html


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Every time I see the word "Bundeswehr" for some reason the brain sees Budweiser. Am I the only one?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> When I get tired of certain watches in my collection, I put them in another drawer.
> Kinda like putting them on death row, with promises of chances to appeal, or a pardon.
> 
> But let's be real: it's more like throwing them in a dungeon, and then forgetting about them. Forever.
> And I have no pangs of guilt about that.


Seeing as you've had a lot of great watches, I'd love to get in your drawers.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Seeing as you've had a lot of great watches, I'd love to get in your drawers.


Thank God that Chronopolis didn't just say that.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Seeing as you've had a lot of great watches, I'd love to get in your drawers.


Take it easy, sailor.

..

...

....

But take it. ;-)


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I don't tell my relatives or wife's relatives when I get a new watch because they might think we're doing well financially and ask us for $$$.

Honestly, I think all lume sucks compared to a Timex Indiglo style light.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

This thread is so much fun.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I wish Seiko still made awesome digital watches like they did in the '80s.

This is my 2016th post and it's 2016.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

On my winder the knobs are so hard to turn to a different setting I almost need pliers.....and it makes me mad.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I enjoy going on Watch Recon and watching the prices of overpriced watches gradually sink and wonder how far low it will go.

I dream of pulling the trigger but at the same time I watch the prices go low and wonder how much lower.

And I think of the seller's reaction as he or she has to cut prices -- by as much as ten dollars! -- and nobody apparently biting. 

And, I enjoy the mental picture. 

Karma's a ....., eh, when it's going to be my turn, innit?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> On my winder the knobs are so hard to turn to a different setting I almost need pliers.....and it makes me mad.


My wife says I am difficult to turn to a different setting (manners, language, habits, etc), and that makes her (a little) mad.

But then, there is my knob. 
So, she gets to have mixed feelings.


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

kinglee said:


> Every time I see the word "Bundeswehr" for some reason the brain sees Budweiser. Am I the only one?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nope, you're not the only one.


----------



## UK humbug (Feb 19, 2016)

Every time I see the word Budweiser my brain sees 
"Tasteless Weasle P*ss"


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I hate it when a watch takes more than 3 hours to complete a date/day change.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

kinglee said:


> Every time I see the word "Bundeswehr" for some reason the brain sees Budweiser. Am I the only one?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No, please, don't do this to my fragile brain. I love my Budweiswehr.

Damn you!


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> I'm not a WIS. Or perhaps I'm a dumbed-down version of a WIS, who can tolerate imperfections on a watch (I have to, as I'm big and clumsy), and who has just the most basic knowledge of watches.
> I've always loved watches (I'm 38, and back in the 1980's, as a gradeschooler I loved my Swatch collection). However I have to admit I feel inadequate on the board, as most posters seem to know so much history and facts about watches, movements, details etc. I admire those qualities, and that level of dedication to research and passion for watches. Admittedly while I'm still passionate about my love for watches, I lack that level of dedication (and to be frank, intellect).


Hey, we all started there. Just keep following your passions, and one watch at a time you'll gain the experience, and then one day you'll realize you've belonged here all along.

Now, can I get an "Amen", or at least an off-color chronopolism.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I'll just be soldering on with the watches I already own.
I never took a liking to beer so no Budweiser hate here.
Again I've seen some Chronometer watches that have readable hands.
But again I won't be buying one to test the theory.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Take it easy, sailor.
> 
> ..
> 
> ...


This is getting way too far into _Daddy's Boy_ territory...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sevenmack said:


> This is getting way too far into _Daddy's Boy_ territory...


GOOD GAWD!!!!!!!!!

...

...

...

That's OK, Mac. My lips are sealed. 
Your secrets are safe with me. ;-)


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

On WRUW threads I like almost every Seiko, Citizen, Timex, Casio, Orient, and Russian watch. I just love ultra affordables and have no interest in any watch that cost more than a Grand Seiko spring drive.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> On WRUW threads I like almost every Seiko, Citizen, Timex, Casio, Orient, and Russian watch. I just love ultra affordables and have no interest in any watch that cost more than a Grand Seiko spring drive.


I do something similar unless it is on a NATO strap which in that case, I search frantically for a Dislike button.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> ... unless it is on a *NATO strap* which in that case, I search frantically for a Dislike button.


Now you can post about this on the latest _Pet Peeve _thread. :-!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess I am starting to amass watch boxes that do not have a glass top because I have the foolish idea of preserving the lume on my unworn watches for as long as possible. I am also afraid of fading from sun damage because I lost 60% of the value of some collectible toys due to fading though they were in a dimly lit room.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess I am starting to amass watch boxes that do not have a glass top because I have the foolish idea of preserving the lume on my unworn watches for as long as possible. I am also afraid of fading from sun damage because I lost 60% of the value of some collectible toys due to fading though they were in a dimly lit room.


I like watch boxes with solid/opaque tops too, but in the hope that if my house is broken into it will look like yet another box in the mess and be ignored. But if it had a glass top, the thief would see the watches and steal them instantly. I already know what I have and what they look like, and I can open it if I want to look at them.

I was also a bit amazed to learn that they now make watch boxes with LED's to keep solar watches charged when they are in storage. Kinda like the quartz version of the watch winder.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I've been thinking of emailing Casio's customer service with: "I've had my solar G-Shock in a watch winder for 6 weeks now and the battery still has not charged. Is the battery covered under warranty?" to see what kind of response I get.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I do something similar unless it is on a NATO strap which in that case, I search frantically for a Dislike button.


Here's one for you.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I never could figure out how to get a good pic with a camera phone or point and shoot. I've always been DSLR dependent. I need a camera that allows me to adjust shutter speed, aperture, focus, ISO, color saturation, sharpness, and white balance manually.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I once played city league basketball on a team called "Four skins and a Jew".


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Casio irks me in that they'll sell you huge watches for over $100 each and they'll have two year batteries, yet they sell $25 watches with ten year bateries. What a business model!


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I looked at this one way, way too long the other day.
> 
> View attachment 9517706


You can never have too much cheese.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

cayabo said:


> I once played city league basketball on a team called "Four skins and a Jew".


I once played on a college intramural team named "Ouisuk". At the end of the game, when the other team did the obligatory "good sportsmanship" cheer, they would yell: "yeah! rah rah! Oui Suk!".


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I get excited when I see a watch that I have posted on a WRUW thread. "Hey, I've got that one!"


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Many hours have I wasted thinking of "mods" that are pure fiction - the latest one I can't get out of my head is an "Enicar & Mercier Capeland Sherpa Ultrajet".

Which would be this style (Enicar Sherpa Ultradive):









This movement (Baume & Mercier Capeland Worldtimer):









With elements of the Enicar Sherpa Superjet:









And the IWC Portugieser Yacht Club Worldtimer:









It started as I wondered if there was a GMT style watch designed to follow a certain time around the globe...
and snowballed from there.

This is a pointless waste of time & energy, yet I can't see any reason why it will stop.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I have to shake my head every time someone talks about a watch's resale value. There's so many videos on Youtube about this. Some guy buys a pre owned Rolex or another expensive model. And he talks about how much he paid for it, how this model holds it's value, how much he plans to get for it when he decides to sell it, and how he only buys models that hold their value. I mean he talks about the $$$$$ part of it much more than the watch itself or how much he likes it! Did he even like what he bought??? Did he buy it just so he could make a video bragging about how much he got it for?? When I buy a watch I don't care about resale value I just buy what I like and don't worry about it. If I wanted to make a profit I certainly wouldn't be investing in watches. For the most part they lose value and that's OK with me-it's part of the hobby.

And then the guy who talks about giving up your daily trip to Starbucks every day for 5 years to get a pre owned high dollar watch...if you have to give up something you enjoy for years just to get a watch...what's the point? Get a much more affordable watch.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I took two Orient Tristars with the super cheap, folded link-type bracelets to a different watchmaker because I was too ashamed to take them to my usual guy at a really nice jewelers.

They both required four links out, two from each side, I felt really bad about it, lmao.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I hate bronze / brass watches. I hate the color, the forced patina, the "cool" straps, etc.... I hate the whole scene. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Many hours have I wasted thinking of "mods" that are pure fiction - the latest one I can't get out of my head is an "Enicar & Mercier Capeland Sherpa Ultrajet".
> 
> Which would be this style (Enicar Sherpa Ultradive):
> 
> ...


That sherpa is awesome looking.

and i admit i logged off of tapatalk when i saw it and headed to chrono24, ebay and watch recon to see what I could find.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Houls said:


> I hate brass watches. I hate the color, the forced patina, the "cool" straps, etc.... I hate the whole scene.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brass or bronze? Or both?

I hesitate to use the word "hate," but it's not really my thing, either. ?


----------



## Big Fish (Aug 23, 2016)

I wore a quartz today.


----------



## Wilma Flintstone (Sep 7, 2016)

New here, so I don't know what 'f71' means, but I like the 'true confessions' part .

I'll give it a whirl:


- I absolutely DESPISE contrast stitching on a strap, especially white stitching on a black strap.

- While I can certainly list several things I don't care for about Invicta, overall, I'm fine with the brand (own several) and I'm pretty tired of seeing the constant snobbery against it in every watch forum I've visited. I'm well aware that they aren't heirloom pieces and that they have little resale value and that they aren't a luxury brand. I know what I'm getting when I buy an Invicta and I'm okay with that. I just wish everyone else would shut the hell up about how much they hate the brand. 

- I don't particularly care about the workings or mechanics of watches and don't consider myself a 'collector', but an 'enthusiast'. I go for looks and having a wide variety that look different from each other is what's most important to me. 

- I have trouble changing straps myself and feel ashamed about that, LOL.

- Half of me feels out of place being a female watch enthusiast, but the other half of me likes having a hobby that's unexpected.

- I think Rolexes are hideous.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Invictas are hideous.









Rolex = pure sweet awesome


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Deity42 said:


> I took two Orient Tristars with the super cheap, folded link-type bracelets to a different watchmaker because I was too ashamed to take them to my usual guy at a really nice jewelers.
> 
> They both required four links out, two from each side, I felt really bad about it, lmao.


Maybe you can do it yourself. If you have the right tool it's not difficult.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Prdrers said:


> Brass or bronze? Or both?
> 
> I hesitate to use the word "hate," but it's not really my thing, either.


I have a strong dislike for both. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Wilma Flintstone said:


> New here, so I don't know what 'f71' means, but I like the 'true confessions' part .
> 
> I'll give it a whirl:
> 
> ...


F71 refers to the forum number... F71=affordables, f2=public, etc. You'll only notice that in the url if your using a program where you can see the url.

Don't understand why all the hate on Invicta either, guess haters are just gonna hate. does make for some spirited conversations tho.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Maybe you can do it yourself. If you have the right tool it's not difficult.


Changing leather straps is about all I trust myself with, lol.

Trust me, I researched folded link bracelets extensively and gave it a half-hearted try before I knew I wouldn't be able to with what I had without screwing something up.

I heard the watchmaker tap tap tapping away with his little hammer for quite some time on these himself.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Jtragic said:


> F71 refers to the forum number... F71=affordables, f2=public, etc. You'll only notice that in the url if your using a program where you can see the url.
> 
> Don't understand why all the hate on Invicta either, guess haters are just gonna hate. does make for some spirited conversations tho.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk












Matt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Can someone explain the Invicta Hydromax logo to me?










It looks like a skull wearing a sombrero.


----------



## Wilma Flintstone (Sep 7, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Rolex = pure sweet awesome
> 
> View attachment 9564522


Kill it! Kill it with fire! *runs away screaming*


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

Deity42 said:


> Can someone explain the Invicta Hydromax logo to me?


Um... a lion eating the armless torso of a bikini-clad woman?

(This is why I never want to take an ink-blot test... butterfly, butterfly, butterfly, bloodied corpses!, butterfly...)

P.S. I think you're right.



Wilma Flintstone said:


> Kill it! Kill it with fire! *runs away screaming*


Nuke it from orbit. It's the only way to be sure.


----------



## Wilma Flintstone (Sep 7, 2016)

Deity42 said:


> Can someone explain the Invicta Hydromax logo to me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like Ned Flanders wearing a sombrero to me. Maybe the folks at Invicta were vacationing in Mexico while watching a Simpsons episode when they came up with this?


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

First confession:

I said I was going to delete the app and " get a life ", never did, surprise!

Second: I dislike movements that allow any play in the minute hand while setting the time, it feels cheap ( despite coming from a reputable Swiss maker ).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

I took it a step too far with the forced patena on my brass watch:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Wilma Flintstone said:


> - I have trouble changing straps myself and feel ashamed about that, LOL.


I used to be right there with you. Bought a Bergeon 6767 and got a lot of practice. Chewed up the original strap on my Vostok Amphibia pretty badly and have marked the backs of lugs while learning. Go slow, be patient and have some confidence that you'll get better at it. Just like any skill, you'll build it over time.



It now takes me about 2 minutes to swap a strap or bracelet.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I think I'm done with the initial buying spree. 

Though, I am following some gold coloured Deep Blue Sea Ram chronos for reasons that escape me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilma Flintstone (Sep 7, 2016)

Jtragic said:


> F71 refers to the forum number... F71=affordables, f2=public, etc. You'll only notice that in the url if your using a program where you can see the url.
> 
> Don't understand why all the hate on Invicta either, guess haters are just gonna hate. does make for some spirited conversations tho.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


Ahh, thanks for the explanation.

And, yes, spirited conversations indeed!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I am old enough to run for the highest office in the land, with a few years to spare.
But man do I love Van Halen still.

I do my best modifying work with Eddie and the boys blasting my eardrums out. (Sure it's 1AM but aw, screw the neighbors.)

Sammy or Dave - it don't matter. It's all freekin great.

Only losers take sides when it comes to the almighty Van Halen, amaright?
MEAN STREET fading out... POUNDCAKE coming on...


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I am old enough to run for the highest office in the land, with a few years to spare.
> But man do I love Van Halen still.
> 
> I do my best modifying work with Eddie and the boys blasting my eardrums out. (Sure it's 1AM but aw, screw the neighbors.)
> ...


Hale Yeah!!!


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Deity42 said:


> Can someone explain the Invicta Hydromax logo to me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was a mashup between Darth Vader's mask, and the Grateful Dead steal your face logo....

maybe there is something to the Rorschach theory after all....


----------



## MajorMantra (Jan 7, 2016)

I find this incredibly satisfying, especially as I think I was the most recent liker.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

devilsbite said:


> I used to be right there with you. Bought a Bergeon 6767 and got a lot of practice. Chewed up the original strap on my Vostok Amphibia pretty badly and have marked the backs of lugs while learning. Go slow, be patient and have some confidence that you'll get better at it. Just like any skill, you'll build it over time.
> 
> 
> 
> It now takes me about 2 minutes to swap a strap or bracelet.


It also helps to have some "eye augmentation" like an OptiVisor. They're also nice for many other standard watch-mechanic tasks. Highly recommended, and get the optional LED add-on too. Well worth the money.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I care about information about watches than I actually care about owning a new watch. 
I buy a nice watch twice a decade.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

jisham said:


> It also helps to have some "eye augmentation" like an OptiVisor. They're also nice for many other standard watch-mechanic tasks. Highly recommended, and get the optional LED add-on too. Well worth the money.


Very true. And good light, preferably from multiple angles.

I'm at the stage where I just take my glasses off for 95% of close up tasks. Keep a pair of cheap readers around for that last 5%.

Cheers!

---

Got the Touareg back $3,500 lighter. Still have a watch budget, it's just smaller. Now to get serious about some shopping.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I took it a step too far with the forced patena on my brass watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've thrown away bread that looked like that!


----------



## Wilma Flintstone (Sep 7, 2016)

Then, I guess I'll have to take a seat in the loser's section on the loser-train headed to Loserville, because I have no love for Van Hagar. With the exception of 'Why Can't This Be Love', all Sammy-era songs can go kick rocks, in my opinion. (Although, I will gladly admit that the man had some pipes on him.)



Chronopolis said:


> I am old enough to run for the highest office in the land, with a few years to spare.
> But man do I love Van Halen still.
> 
> I do my best modifying work with Eddie and the boys blasting my eardrums out. (Sure it's 1AM but aw, screw the neighbors.)
> ...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I took it a step too far with the forced patena on my brass watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that looks like it came out of the Incredible Hulk's bathroom.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

cairoanan said:


> Man, that looks like it came out of the Incredible Hulk's bathroom.


So, you're not green with envy?


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

patina'd or otherwise ... I don't get bronze watches at all.. never say never..but I'll almost 100% never own a bronze watch.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

on NATO straps at least... I have decided the SKX feels more comfortable to me than the SRP turtle... I like both still, but the SKX feels better to me on NATO's than the SRP Turtle.


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> Man, that looks like it came out of the Incredible Hulk's bathroom.


It looks like it came out of the Incredible Hulk.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Wilma Flintstone said:


> Then, I guess I'll have to take a seat in the loser's section on the loser-train headed to Loserville, because I have no love for Van Hagar. With the exception of 'Why Can't This Be Love', all Sammy-era songs can go kick rocks, in my opinion. (Although, I will gladly admit that the man had some pipes on him.)


Me too. I like early Van Halen with DLR. My fav Halen song is Mean Street. Sammy was best with Montrose.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Man, that looks like it came out of the Incredible Hulk's bathroom.





Chronopolis said:


> Actually, my watches and I like to do the "father saves his watch for his son" thing that Christopher Walken's character explains to the man's son.


...must... not... make... a comment...... do not... connect.....

hey look! a squirrel!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

jisham said:


> ...must... not... make... a comment...... do not... connect.....
> 
> hey look! a squirrel!











Sorry.

/not sorry


----------



## cbethanc (Apr 23, 2015)

I have a stack of seiko boxes tall enough to ride a roller coaster stashed in my closet behind my funeral suit. The next time I have to go to a funeral (or if someone ever looks at the Amazon order history), there will be an intervention. I'll live stream it for f71 entertainment.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

My dressiest looking watch is a Timex.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

All those people who came to check out your profile page...

Ever wonder how many came in only to put you on their IGNORE list?
Cuz, that's where the button is.

I do.
Sigh.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I am done buying watches for the near to middle future. 
I've convinced myself that this doesn't look ridiculous.








Was prepared to lose a couple of watches I just can't learn to love. 
But we aren't going to the family reunion after all.
So plan B goes into effect.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> I never could figure out how to get a good pic with a camera phone or point and shoot. I've always been DSLR dependent. I need a camera that allows me to adjust shutter speed, aperture, focus, ISO, color saturation, sharpness, and white balance manually.


You can get all that from some new phones, here's a screenshot from the photo app of my LG G4 with more options than I care to learn










The confession bit is that I specifically bought this phone to be able to shoot decent shots of my watches


----------



## Wilma Flintstone (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks for the link to that Montrose song; I've never heard it and I'm always up for learning something new.

I do think that whoever (Sammy or anyone) would have replaced DLR would not have been well-loved, as DLR put out some tough shoes to follow and fans are notoriously hard about moving forward when a band changes the lineup (especially the lead singer). Hell, it's been 15 years since Jason left Metallica and I still think of Robert as 'the new guy'.



SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Me too. I like early Van Halen with DLR. My fav Halen song is Mean Street. Sammy was best with Montrose.


----------



## garrinfraze (Jul 29, 2016)

Wilma Flintstone said:


> Kill it! Kill it with fire! *runs away screaming*


Kill that Daytona and that Invicta. But kill the Invicta first because someone might pay for that Rolex.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I am having a hell of a time figuring out Tapatalk. 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Ten-Ten said:


> I am having a hell of a time figuring out Tapatalk.
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


Don't bother. Just a broken app getting unnecessary features and no bug fixes. I mean, come on, why can't it register more than three likes in a post? /rant


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Me too. I like early Van Halen with DLR. My fav Halen song is Mean Street. Sammy was best with *Montrose.
> *





Wilma Flintstone said:


> ... that Montrose song; I've *never heard it* and I'm always up for learning something new.


First, RIP Mr, Montrose. What a sad way to go. Sob.
Just goes to show ya, material success down on this killin' flo has no direct relationship to talent.

Second, it is clear that I am dealing here with an old fart and... a young fart. (But both farts.) ;-)
And the latter (Wilma) will not likely know who Sweaty Teddy is. :-!

Fart away, rockaaz!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

That strange sense of satisfaction, and even of achievement (for my having been so accurate in perception and judgment)... when a jerk member I had put on my IGNORE list after his 1st or 2nd post, is one day suddenly banned. 

Ahhhhh...... b-)


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I don't think I'm going to get any more Russian watches. I have over 15 now and plan on keeping all of them because I really like them. But you can get more in the same price range going with something else. For example, for the cost of a Vostok Europe you can get something with quick date setting and sapphire. And for the cost of a Vostok, you can get a much better watch such as a G-Shock or nicer Timex. I used to think Russians were a great value 10 years ago...but they've increased in price quite a bit since that time.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

But I'll probably never have a phone that sophisticated because I buy cheap phones. Also I use off camera flash fired by remote trigger for most of my indoor watch pics and my DSLR can trigger the flash remotely.



georgefl74 said:


> You can get all that from some new phones, here's a screenshot from the photo app of my LG G4 with more options than I care to learn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> But I'll probably never have a phone that sophisticated because I buy cheap phones. Also I use off camera flash fired by remote trigger for most of my indoor watch pics and my DSLR can trigger the flash remotely.


Well obviously if you're going the extra mile to use external lightning etc, then you're bound to have an SLR somewhere in the house. But you can't get any fabulous exterior photos like I do


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I don't know what to think. My phone has a decent camera but nowhere in the same zip code as my old Canon SLR.
I don't have any watch fancier than Orient Mako.
We did not go to the family reunion.
Lord, go ahead and take me any time...


----------



## Wilma Flintstone (Sep 7, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> First, RIP Mr, Montrose. What a sad way to go. Sob.
> Just goes to show ya, material success down on this killin' flo has no direct relationship to talent.
> 
> Second, it is clear that I am dealing here with an old fart and... a young fart. (But both farts.) ;-)
> ...


First, I'll have you know that, at soon-to-be-42, I'm neither a young fart nor an old one; I'm very comfortably in the 'middle-aged fart' stage (and loving it, thankyouverymuch).

And, of course, I've heard of the Nuge! What kind of sick twisted individual do you take me for? I mean, sheesh, just because I like Invicta doesn't mean I'm totally weird.

While I don't particularly care for his music ('High Enough' with Damn Yankees withstanding, because that is still my jam), he is part of one of my favorite personal wacky adventures: for New Year's Eve 1999, I flew into Detroit (*shudder*) to see him, Metallica, Sevendust, and Kid Rock play at the Pontiac Silverdome. Was pretty nice to ring in Y2K with all those dudes. So, Ted will always have a special tiny little place in my heart just for that.

(NSFW due to cursing)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

OK, this really is a confession, and not a gripe.

I..... .... .... 
...
...
...

I've done my fair share of locker-room banter in my youth (and just last week), when my testosterone was raging. 
(Yeah, they're kinda ragey, ya know.)

I've also looked at other guys' junk. Intentionally.
And I saw them looking at mine. (But coincidentally, I saw them giggle, but they said they were giggling about something else. I believe them.)

And now, I feel deeply ashamed, looking back.
Awooo, gawd....!

I mean, who was I kidding?
Who in his right mind was gonna believe me, that I had that much success with all my exploits? 
I mean, look at my avatar!
...
...

Sigh. 

Don't judge me.
I still have some cool watches.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

You...........looked?


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> That strange sense of satisfaction, and even of achievement (for my having been so accurate in perception and judgment)... when a jerk member I had put on my IGNORE list after his 1st or 2nd post, is one day suddenly banned.
> 
> Ahhhhh...... b-)


Dude, I wasn't banned, I've just been trying to stay off the forums more.

Sheesh.

And stop looking at my junk!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

True confession, I was just in a public toilet toilet today using a urinal when the I caught the guy next to me staring at my genitals. He struck me as a bit of a strange guy but he had a cool watch on and seemed to be a bit of WIS. Now that I've got that off my chest please excuse me, I'm just going to go back and catch up all the rest of the other posts on here from today that I haven't had time to read yet today.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> True confession, I was just in using a public toilet toilet today using a urinal when the I caught the guy next to me staring at my genitals. He struck me as a bit of a strange guy but he had a cool watch on and seemed to be a bit of WIS. Now that I've got that off my chest please excuse me, I'm just going to go back and catch up all the rest of the other posts on here from today that I haven't had time to read yet today.


So from the brief moment you're able to tell he is a "bit of WIS". Did you start a conversation by saying "nice clock you got there"?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> You...........looked?


Just in case I get assaulted.
I wanna be able to identify my assailant in a line up.
I'm vigilant and cautious like that. ;-)


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

BevoWatch said:


> So from the brief moment you're able to tell he is a "bit of WIS". Did you start a conversation by saying "nice clock you got there"?


I suppose that's why I'd never use a glory hole, it's not so much that the concept disgusts me but if I'm gonna have a random hand grab me I'd at least like to see what watch they are wearing at the time.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> I suppose that's why I'd never use a *glory hole*, it's not so much that the concept disgusts me but if I'm gonna have a random hand grab me I'd at least like to see what watch they are wearing at the time.


I'm calling the cops.
Jay zuss... !


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

lol... I Almost dropped my watch trying to take a WRUW pic... that would have p***** me right the **** off.

I believe i wouldn't have been the first to drop / damage a watch trying to take such a pic... pretty sure saw a thread with someone with a pretty banged up watch after such a mishap recently?

this is the pic... watch nearly fell off the shelf when I went to pic it up... luckily i managed to recover.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

atarione said:


> lol... I Almost dropped my watch trying to take a WRUW pic... that would have p***** me right the **** off.
> 
> I believe i wouldn't have been the first to drop / damage a watch trying to take such a pic... pretty sure saw a thread with someone with a pretty banged up watch after such a mishap recently?
> 
> this is the pic... watch nearly fell off the shelf when I went to pic it up... luckily i managed to recover.


I do confess, reading this I kinda wished the watch had fallen down cause the story would have been better. Sorry.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> True confession, I was just in a public toilet toilet today using a urinal when the I caught the guy next to me staring at my genitals. He struck me as a bit of a strange guy but he had a cool watch on and seemed to be a bit of WIS. Now that I've got that off my chest please excuse me, I'm just going to go back and catch up all the rest of the other posts on here from today that I haven't had time to read yet today.


Why didn't you give him the customary watch aficionado foot tap. Then you two could have gone into a stall to compare and talk *watches*. The best meetups are in public restroom stalls, Shaggy. Just saying.


----------



## Wilma Flintstone (Sep 7, 2016)

Another confession:

- When people ask me where I got a watch from or the style #, I lie and say I don't remember or that it was so long ago that it's probably no longer made. I don't want other people having the same watch(es) as me, so I lie in order to keep the watch for myself.

I know, I know; childish.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I do confess, reading this I kinda wished the watch had fallen down cause the story would have been better. Sorry.


lol... well I'm glad it didn't fall but certainly I can understand schadenfreude and engage in it now and again.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> You...........looked?


And publicly admitted it in a largely male forum?


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> True confession, I was just in a public toilet toilet today using a urinal when the I caught the guy next to me staring at my genitals. He struck me as a bit of a strange guy but he had a cool watch on and seemed to be a bit of WIS. Now that I've got that off my chest please excuse me, I'm just going to go back and catch up all the rest of the other posts on here from today that I haven't had time to read yet today.


Did he look like chronopolis' avatar?

You did look up that high, didn't you?


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Confession: I don't think Invicta is as bad as ppl make them out to be. 

The 8926/8 is crazy good value (based on my ownership exp of more than one) and their quartz offerings aren't bad either.

A little big/gaudy, but not bad. I'm actually tempted to chalk this up to forum bandwagon-ing.

Of course, after sales service is another issue entirely.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I never look at other guys junk. Because chances are good that almost every man has better junk than I do.

I am stuck at home with Mickey Mouse.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

After looking around and finally procuring a DW5600C and some resin from Brazil, I'm already having thoughts of selling it. I know I shouldn't, but it's creeping up on me. I think I'm falling prey to a selling frenzy.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

For some reason "Einhorn is Finkle" popped into my head.



Chronopolis said:


> OK, this really is a confession, and not a gripe.
> 
> I..... .... ....
> ...
> ...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Why do Russian watches have to be so finicky? Some of them are cool looking I wonder if I could put a reliable quartz or auto movement in them. I was always tired of tapping mine on the crystal to get them going again when they would stop for no reason. I take that back, one worked flawlessly all the time but it was a hand wind only with a dang date window.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I am monitoring an auction in Japan where one guy is selling a vintage watch I want but has a price about twice what market value would be, 80$ vs ~40$.

Instead of auctioning it off starting at 1 yen, as is sort of customary after awhile, he's reducing price every other day. By 35 yen. That's 33 cents. Every other day.

I'm watching Uma Thuman slash a gazillion Japanese on Kill Bill Vol.1 and really enjoying it at the moment.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

I subscribe to sales threads sometimes where the price seems oddly high just to see how long it takes for them to lower the price. Not even interested in the watch.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Sometimes I hate getting my wife involved in my hobby. Today I got on an auction trying to get a screaming deal on a watch for me, and somehow ended up getting a screaming deal on one of my wife's grails, a Chanel J12 Automatic. And then I couldn't afford the watch I wanted to bid for. 

Don't turn your significant other into a WIS! It just means less for you...


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

I haven't shared with the group in a while.... time to pay my dues.

My current small watch box is getting too small, and I'm getting a little tired of watches and watch boxes scattered around in more places than I can remember (gets easier to do as the collection grows and the memory fades), so in the interest of oranization, I've been considering going with a larger watch box to hold them all. But I see the following problems with a larger watch box:

a) putting all my watches in it would force me to admit I have a problem, and I'm not ready for that yet.

b) with that many watches in one place, it easier for the collection to get noticed and the inevitable conversations ("How many watches DO you have?" "Do you really NEED that many?" "How much did you spend on those?" "Why didn't you spend that money on <fill in the blank>?")

c) I have a paranoid fear that by putting all my watches in one place, murphy's law dictates they will all be stolen/destroyed/beamed up to the alien mothership at once.

So I'm considering not getting the large unified watch box, but a couple of smaller ones that are easier to hide in different places.

[Compare the solution to the original problem of having boxes in too many places].


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

jisham said:


> b) with that many watches in one place, it easier for the collection to get noticed and the inevitable conversations ("How many watches DO you have?" "Do you really NEED that many?" "How much did you spend on those?" "Why didn't you spend that money on ?")


This happened to me. I got a bit more serious about collecting during the summer of 2015. So my collection went from one Seiko auto and a couple cheaper quartz models to filling a 6-slot watch box in a couple months, followed by the need to buy a double decker box with space for 24 less than a year later. Granted, none cost more than $350, and I've yet to fill the 24-slot box completely, but the "how many watches do you have???!!!" conversation came up and she wasn't exactly pleased. Keep in mind, none were purchased using credit, our savings continued to grow at its normal rate, and all necessary bills were paid on time, but that didn't matter to her.

And bringing up her purchases of shoes, purses, and cosmetics doesn't help get your point across.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I feel like I've arrived at "home" here. Been here a few months, have browsed around quite a bit. But if I was going to be a regular at a bar at WUS it would be F71.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Deity42 said:


> I feel like I've arrived at "home" here. Been here a few months, have browsed around quite a bit. But if I was going to be a regular at a bar at WUS it would be F71.


I basically split my time been F71, F17, and whatever the sales forum is. Good ppl... Good ppl...


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

When I remove links from a bracelet I usually end up taking most or all links out of the 6 o'clock side to put the clasp where I want it. Anyone else do the same?


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Don't bother. Just a broken app getting unnecessary features and no bug fixes. I mean, come on, why can't it register more than three likes in a post? /rant


Thanks for pointing out the 3 like "features/bug ". I was going to post a question asking if there was an unwritten rule that likes maxed out at 3. Now I have to confess to not liking a post because there were already 3 likes...sheesh what a moron...


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

MuckyMark said:


> Thanks for pointing out the 3 like "features/bug ". I was going to post a question asking if there was an unwritten rule that likes maxed out at 3. Now I have to confess to not liking a post because there were already 3 likes...sheesh what a moron...


I had the same fear. I felt like some kind of monster ruining the symmetry by adding a 4th like.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I can't remember the model numbers on my G-Shocks. GW, something, 5600, something something dash something......let me get the watch and look at the back cover.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Rodeojones said:


> This happened to me. I got a bit more serious about collecting during the summer of 2015. So my collection went from one Seiko auto and a couple cheaper quartz models to filling a 6-slot watch box in a couple months, followed by the need to buy a double decker box with space for 24 less than a year later. Granted, none cost more than $350, and I've yet to fill the 24-slot box completely, but the "how many watches do you have???!!!" conversation came up and she wasn't exactly pleased. Keep in mind, none were purchased using credit, our savings continued to grow at its normal rate, and all necessary bills were paid on time, but that didn't matter to her.
> 
> And bringing up her purchases of shoes, purses, and cosmetics doesn't help get your point across.


Pretty much the same here, went from a Seiko 5 automatic that I wore forever (years..), to a kickstarter micro brand automatic (wow, it's got a Miyota!), then the wis seed bloomed and now it's a dozen mechanicals, a dozen HAQ, a few seiko/invicta remodel projects, tools, straps, .... you know how it goes. All under $350 (except for one... but we don't talk about the chr.ward).

They were paid on credit, but paid off by the end of the month. The bills are paid, and we're fat and happy, but the spreadsheet has gone to page two, and I don't want to add up the total, and more of the money probably should have gone to her or to "us".

I'm even on the verge of the unthinkable here... selling off one of my least liked watches to make room (if only I could take some decent pictures).

I thought I started talking about not buying a larger watch box, but I think I veered off into admitting an addiction 

At least she seemed happy when I gifted her a nice quartz/sapphire micro brand that's not my style anymore. She even liked the orient flight (I can't give that one up). It's not all bad


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Duplicate


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

I swore off watches with proprietary rubber bands, after Getting stuck with three of them needing a new band.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> When I remove links from a bracelet I usually end up taking most or all links out of the 6 o'clock side to put the clasp where I want it. Anyone else do the same?


Yeah, that's me. 6 o'clock side is usually 1 link shorter.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I have like a big box and pile of junk next to it in a closet that is literally all watch boxes, spare links, old straps, and associated watch related packaging.


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

Ebay confuses me. Just saw a used seiko 5 watch bid up to and sell for $50. All the while the same watch was available for sale brand new from a reputed seller for the same price. Do people even Google before bidding?


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

helibg said:


> Ebay confuses me. Just saw a used seiko 5 watch bid up to and sell for $50. All the while the same watch was available for sale brand new from a reputed seller for the same price. Do people even Google before bidding?


When I find something on Ebay I check and see how much it costs somewhere else before putting it in my watch list.


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> When I find something on Ebay I check and see how much it costs somewhere else before putting it in my watch list.


That is what every sensible person would do but apparently there are a lot of people who don't and ruin auctions for more price conscious buyers.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

This!



HoustonReal said:


> 1. I think the obsession with automatic watches here is a bit extreme.
> 
> 2. I often find myself choosing to wear my inexpensive Chinese automatic watch because the idea of resetting the date dials is so aversive.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> OK, this really is a confession, and not a gripe.
> 
> I..... .... ....
> ...
> ...


Meh, it happens. Now if you looked deep and longingly into the other guy's eyes as you were at the urinals, that would be something.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I am going to purge my watches without even sharing my collection. I am deeply ashamed on how many watches I have. I also keep on changing my mind as to what I will sell and what I will keep. Some days, I get to 3 to keep and other days 6 to keep out of something like 15. 

There is a good reason I keep half of my watches in my office where She Who Must Be Obeyed cannot see the total.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Speaking of Locker room banter...
I like to grab my watches by the buckle because I'm famous like that.

Also, if someone mentions Rolex and Grand Seiko or Omega in a thread in f2...I get very disappointed if I don't get in before the Lock.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Am I the only one who takes a pair of pliers to 19mm leather band and keeps pressing and flattening till it fits perfectly in 20mm lug space?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm trying to save every penny towards a newer truck.
But my truck has a difference of opinion.
Tomorrow I must get new air and fuel filters.
Because a diesel needs air and fuel to run.

It takes a lot of will power not to even stop at Walmartand buy something cheap.
..


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm trying to save every penny towards a newer truck.
But my truck has a difference of opinion.
Tomorrow I must get new air and fuel filters.
Because a diesel needs air and fuel to run.

It takes a lot of will power not to even stop at Walmartand buy something cheap.
..


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm trying to save every penny towards a newer truck.
But my truck has a difference of opinion.
Tomorrow I must get new air and fuel filters.
Because a diesel needs air and fuel to run.

It takes a lot of will power not to even stop at Walmart and buy something cheap.
..


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I blew a good 15 minutes reading a Hodinkee article about an $8K watch they made that I'd probably never buy, that sold out of the 25 examples they made probably within seconds of them posting it. I knew all that the second I clicked on the link and still felt stupid afterwards.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

Deity42 said:


> I blew a good 15 minutes reading a Hodinkee article about an $8K watch they made that I'd probably never buy, that sold out of the 25 examples they made probably within seconds of them posting it. I knew all that the second I clicked on the link and still felt stupid afterwards.


^ same

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

I dont wear watches on the days when a new watch is supposed to arrive. I feel bad casting one aside for the hot new arrival. Feels unfaithful. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

this isn't actually my watch.
It's my brother's watch.
It is a nice enough watch but I don't think I'd buy it for THAT much money.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Poor Old Dave said:


> I'm trying to save every penny towards a newer truck.
> But my truck has a difference of opinion.
> Tomorrow I must get new air and fuel filters.
> Because a diesel needs air and fuel to run.
> ...


Dave.. are you that vision "poor" or "old" not to see that you are repeating yourself? In 3577, 3578 AND 3579?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Meh, it happens. Now if you looked deep and longingly into the other guy's eyes as you were at the urinals, that would be something.


I did that too. Oh, yeah.
I'm hardcore like that.
Scared the living poo outtavim. :-!

But I dint wanna mention that since that would a little too much of a confession. :-x


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

There's been a couple of times I've done arm "exercises" to wind a watch....and a few seconds later realize I'm wearing a manual wind or quartz.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Geez I'm a weakling.









This one has a second hand that actually hits most of the indices.
Cost a whopping $7.88 at Walmart.
Has what we need and nothing else.
Has weak a$$ lume on the hands.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Oh Dave... You got it bad! When you start hitting the $7.88 rack at Wally world for a "fix," you're in a bad way. 😁


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I went a bit overboard this week. Between today to Saturday I have 4 watches incoming.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Prdrers said:


> Oh Dave... You got it bad! When you start hitting the $7.88 rack at Wally world for a "fix," you're in a bad way. 


At least it's a cheap fix. That $7.88 watch wouldn't do it for me. I need to have at least a $20 Casio for a fix.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Capt Obvious said:


> I went a bit overboard this week. Between today to Saturday I have 4 watches incoming.


I've been there before, although it's kinda hard to admit it. There's actually been a couple of times when I was too embarrassed to admit that I bought 3 or 4 at the same time. When some of them arrived, I didn't announce that I just got them. I just posted a pic on the WRUW like I've had it for awhile.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I've been thinking of ways to get this one. Maybe get a 2nd job, or....


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Apparently f386 is a bit of a ghost town, but I posted my SOTC: Fossil edition over there a few weeks ago, and it was suggested I crosslink.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f386/id-like-share-my-fossil-collection-you-3575170.html


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


>


That is a beautiful watch but for a sports watch, it is rather large. Had Casio made a 40mm model of this, I would own it already.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Deity42 said:


> Apparently f386 is a bit of a ghost town, but I posted my SOTC: Fossil edition over there a few weeks ago, and it was suggested I crosslink.


Nice collection. I don't really care what anyone says. Nothing wrong with a Fossil IMO. They make some great looking, affordable watches. Would I go wind surfing or dig a ditch while wearing one? Doubtful, but for most activities they're perfectly capable.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Deity42 said:


> Apparently f386 is a bit of a ghost town, but I posted my SOTC: Fossil edition over there a few weeks ago, and it was suggested I crosslink.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f386/id-like-share-my-fossil-collection-you-3575170.html


I can top that. I posted a review on a new arrival in the Fashion Watch forum and it got one comment -- from a moderator. Who said the watch was quartz and a fashion watch and sucked (in so many words).


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Only spending under $10 means I have $200 to put away towards a truck.
$20 plus tax wouldn't have allowed that.
There is a method to my madness....


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Prdrers said:


> Nice collection. I don't really care what anyone says. Nothing wrong with a Fossil IMO. They make some great looking, affordable watches. Would I go wind surfing or dig a ditch while wearing one? Doubtful, but for most activities they're perfectly capable.


I agree. I have a Fossil chrono with a panda dial. I love that thing. Nothing wrong with Fossil (or any brand for that matter). Buy and wear whatever you like.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I love to brag about a new watch that comes in way under the spec of the manufacturer in terms of time deviation. My new SRP-481 came in at +9 seconds in 55 hours. Take that you expensive brands.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I can top that. I posted a review on a new arrival in the Fashion Watch forum and it got one comment -- from a moderator. Who said the watch was quartz and a fashion watch and sucked (in so many words).


Your Farer GMT? You got two more comments in August including mine!

He might be bitter he drew the short straw for that forum, lol. But you'd think they'd find someone who was more enthusiastic.


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

Confession: I started buying watches last August. This summer I realized that I had spent $700 on roughly 35 watches of which none cost over $60.

Now I am attempting to sell those off on eBay and buy some "real" watches. Started off with a SKX009, like it even more than I thought I would. Now I've got to hope the other watches sell to pay it off...


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I got into a bit of a physical altercation over a brand new watch today. I ordered the blue/white Bulova Accutron II Snorkel a few days ago. It arrived today. My cousin decided to pay me a visit since he was in town.
He tried to steal my brand new Bulova. When I called him on it, he stated " You have like 10 other watches, I didn't think you'd notice." As if...
He refused to put it down, then smashed it on the floor destroying my new watch. I broke his nose.
Totally worth it.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Minitron said:


> Confession: I started buying watches last August. This summer I realized that I had spent $700 on roughly 35 watches of which none cost over $60.


I feel You completely.

In my case all of it (WUS including) just because I wanted to substitute my 10-year old Pierre Ricaud watch (ever heard of them  ?) which died in June. Now I have 7 watches plus two I'm too lazy to put on sale.

My 2 cents:

- I'm forcing myself on NATOs, still no love for them;
- I don't like bracelets, so I immiediately take them off after purchase;
- I've sent back more watches than I kept;
- I hate that watches are mostly plus 40mm nowadays;
- I'd like to drill through all my watches' lugs, just to make changing the straps easier.

That felt great.


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> I got into a bit of a physical altercation over a brand new watch today. I ordered the blue/white Bulova Accutron II Snorkel a few days ago. It arrived today. My cousin decided to pay me a visit since he was in town.
> He tried to steal my brand new Bulova. When I called him on it, he stated " You have like 10 other watches, I didn't think you'd notice." As if...
> He refused to put it down, then smashed it on the floor destroying my new watch. I broke his nose.
> Totally worth it.


So of course you won't be allowing a lowlife thief back into your house again, yeah?

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

stress8all said:


> So of course you won't be allowing a lowlife thief back into your house again, yeah?
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


Nope. I have informed my cousin that he is not welcome on my property or around my family. Should he choose to ignore my warning, he will not like the consequences.


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> I got into a bit of a physical altercation over a brand new watch today. I ordered the blue/white Bulova Accutron II Snorkel a few days ago. It arrived today. My cousin decided to pay me a visit since he was in town.
> He tried to steal my brand new Bulova. When I called him on it, he stated " You have like 10 other watches, I didn't think you'd notice." As if...
> He refused to put it down, then smashed it on the floor destroying my new watch. I broke his nose.
> Totally worth it.


What a freakin low life. I'd still
make him pay for your watch.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I was on here last night, and I saw something incredible, and I was like "oh no oh no oh no" because I had just bought a bunch of watches.

Then I woke up this morning and forgot what it was, and I am glad.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


Holy crap!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Capt Obvious said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


My in-laws are Ohioans... what's left of them.
So, I didn't need pics to believe you. :-!

...

...

...

o|


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


Damn, that is fuct. Sorry for your loss, man.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I never even got to wear it. But he got a broken nose. Fair trade I think.


----------



## Syncswim (Jul 20, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


Jeezus, that is heartbreaking. Kleptos are f'ing terrible.

Confession time:
- I catch myself making value judgments about this movement vs. that one despite having zero grasp of the engineering behind them
- I like steel bracelets
- I've gotten so frustrated with an ancient spring bar in a vintage buy that I got a wrench and busted the thing, replacing it with a new one
- (To me)Unless you're going to a black tie event, dress watches come off way too dainty/precious-looking for anyone younger than 45-50
- I've worn Panerai and Milsub homages to job interviews
- I sometimes wear a "PADI Dive Crew" t-shirt with my Pepsi Mako and PADI Turtle despite having no scuba certification
- I rationalize collection bloat by fantasizing about which watches I'm going to someday nobly give away to whom and for what reason(s)
- I don't really have a side in the Great Case Diameter War. I wear everything from 36 to 45mm


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Syncswim said:


> - I like steel bracelets


I would like straps more if I did not have hyperhidrosis.



Syncswim said:


> - I've gotten so frustrated with an ancient spring bar in a vintage buy that I got a wrench and busted the thing, replacing it with a new one


I had one so seized up with green gunk that I had to twist the spring bar out of the hole, damaging the expansion bracelet in the process. This was after 30 minutes with a spring bar tool that slipped and dug into my hand, possibly infecting me with some strain of tetanus from the 1970s.



Syncswim said:


> - I rationalize collection bloat by fantasizing about which watches I'm going to someday nobly give away to whom and for what reason(s)


This is the reason why my 1000th post giveaway is now up to 5 watches with a potential 6 soon:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/1000...-tell-me-watch-joke-rules-photos-3580330.html


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Minitron said:


> Confession: I started buying watches last August. This summer I realized that I had spent $700 on roughly 35 watches of which none cost over $60.
> 
> Now I am attempting to sell those off on eBay and buy some "real" watches. Started off with a SKX009, like it even more than I thought I would. Now I've got to hope the other watches sell to pay it off...


Never keep a tally of the money you spend on hobbies. Just don't.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

-I caught the watch bug a few years ago, made some humble purchases (capped by a Vostok) and kept eyeing more. I wanted to stop wanting and blamed this forum, so I didn't come back for a year or more. For some reason I logged back in this March, and have bought 3 watches (Vostoks) + lots of parts & tools since and am planning (have a document with links and part choices) a mod project if I can score the project watch (Invicta 8926) on a good sale during Black Friday.

-I keep wanting more, even though my ideal is _one _all-around, classy everyday watch; that my boys will one day remember as "Dad's watch" (not watch_es_). Instead they keep asking "Did you get a new watch?"

-My son has lost 2 watches I have given him which saddens me, though they were cheap. I really want to give my youngest son a watch I have for him, though he is too young to understand how to tell time.

-I have buyer's remorse with almost every watch band purchase.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

-I want to give my boys watches to understand the concept of time and that they have a limited amount to work with when we get home in the evening. 

-I don't want my boys to be burdened by a sense of time while they are young.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

I have the day off. With the wife working and the kids at school, I found myself browsing watches online. Lately I've had a hankering for a solar chrono as well as a Pepsi bezel watch and now I'm looking hard at the Seiko SSC019 (two birds, one stone). Was getting ready to pull the trigger, but figured I should give my wife a heads up (you know, honesty and truthfulness and such). 

Big mistake.

Looks like instead of buying a new watch, I'll be bringing her engagement ring to the jewelers for repair, as she has evidently been asking me to do this for weeks. 

Oh, and bringing up the fact that her office is literally across the street from said jeweler and if this was so important to her why didn't she just take it there herself doesn't help the situation.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

saturnine said:


> -I have buyer's remorse with almost every watch band purchase.


Oh yeah. This is me. Here I am looking at a $75 band tonight. Might as well light my money on fire.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

@Rodeojones, Always ask forgiveness, not permission.😁


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Deity42 said:


> Apparently f386 is a bit of a ghost town, but I posted my SOTC: Fossil edition over there a few weeks ago, and it was suggested I crosslink.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f386/id-like-share-my-fossil-collection-you-3575170.html


I wore a fossil as my sole watch from about 21-25 (by far the longest I've worn one watch) and it was awesome. I still have it somewhere, sort of looked like a datejust. I did everything a young/dumb/mostly drunk kid does and it held up great, probably cost less than $50 and totally worth every cent


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Capt Obvious said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


I only see ' a defect in materials AND workmanship ' send it back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I only see ' a defect in materials AND workmanship ' send it back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If only I could.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Deity42 said:


> Oh yeah. This is me. Here I am looking at a $75 band tonight. Might as well light my money on fire.


rofl


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

I confess I just took pictures of my DW-5600C for the purpose of posting it for sale. But I'm not 100% sure I want to yet...


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

I put one of my watches for sale on ebay so I could justify buy a new watch. My new watch is already here and I am hoping no one bids on the old one so I can keep both.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

By being frugal I now have $300 put aside towards a newer truck.
And the Good Lord knows I don't NEED another watch...
Doesn't keep me from wanting a few more....


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Rodeojones said:


> I have the day off. With the wife working and the kids at school, I found myself browsing watches online. Lately I've had a hankering for a solar chrono as well as a Pepsi bezel watch and now I'm looking hard at the Seiko SSC019 (two birds, one stone). Was getting ready to pull the trigger, but figured I should give my wife a heads up (you know, honesty and truthfulness and such).
> 
> Big mistake.
> 
> ...


rookie

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Deity42 said:


> Oh yeah. This is me. Here I am looking at a $75 band tonight. Might as well light my money on fire.


See post number 3617...


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I was wiping my watch crystal gingerly with microfibre cloth when I realized it was Sapphire. Screw it! Used my shirt instead.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Was out messing with chainsaws and lawnmowers.
There was a blob of spooge on the Fossil.
T shirt made short work 9f it.
At the top of the page there is an add with a hot looking expensive gray watch.

The Fossil is as close as I'm likely to get.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> There's been a couple of times I've done arm "exercises" to wind a watch....and a few seconds later realize I'm wearing a manual wind or quartz.


picked up a stopped auto yesterday with my right hand, then gave my cellular a good shaking with the left...

Me and Dave are getting old.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm thinking about getting an $80 Casio bracelet for a $45 G-Shock.



Deity42 said:


> Oh yeah. This is me. Here I am looking at a $75 band tonight. Might as well light my money on fire.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Confession Update: This happened...










My insecure rationalization was:

1) If I was to ever get an Invicta and Rolex Submariner (redundant?) I might as well do it under the guise of being cheeky with Mickey Mouse on the dial. It's ironic or something, right?

2) I was whiskey drunk after abstaining from alcohol for a month plus I was out of town for work so it's like someone bought me a new watch while I was gone!

3) It has Seiko's NH35A movement inside and when it comes to watches, "That's my brand!" (Sigh. I say that like it was a pack of Newports.)


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

It's a sub-mouse-riner!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


>


Wow.
Wow wow wow.

"This happened..."

Guess we all should have seen this one coming. You warned us.
Honestly, it made me laugh more than any joke on your watch give away.

I look forward to many more pics.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Guess we all should have seen this one coming. You warned us.


Whenever a watch worms its way into my head or I put it on a list of some kind...


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Random confession: I hate when people type should "of" instead of should "have." Am I the only one?


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Prdrers said:


> Random confession: I hate when people type should "of" instead of should "have." Am I the only one?


Nope! Right there with you! Mixing up then and than (as well as many, many other simple grammatical issues) gets under my skin also! I have actually interviewed people and the final deciding factor was grammar usage!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I have occasionally groped myself without my consent.... while wearing a chronograph (not that that part is relevant).

...

But as I am pretty good-looking, I didn't really mind.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Prdrers said:


> Random confession: I hate when people type should "of" instead of should "have." Am I the only one?


Drives me bonkers.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Prdrers said:


> Random confession: I hate when people type should "of" instead of should "have." Am I the only one?


I despise usage of "We've got to". Would you say, "We have got to"? Not unless you want to sound like a fool. Just say "We have to". The word "got" is a torment unto my ears and "we've" in that sense is a totally unnecessary contraction.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Prdrers said:


> Random confession: I hate when people type should "of" instead of should "have." Am I the only one?





justadad said:


> Nope! Right there with you! Mixing up then and than (as well as many, many other simple grammatical issues) gets under my skin also! I have actually interviewed people and the final deciding factor was grammar usage!





Rodeojones said:


> Drives me bonkers.





saturnine said:


> I despise usage of "We've got to". Would you say, "We have got to"? Not unless you want to sound like a fool. Just say "We have to". The word "got" is a torment unto my ears and "we've" in that sense is a totally unnecessary contraction.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I utterly despise the individuals that "bring" things there - IT IS IMPOSSIBLE, you must "take" things there.

I wish there was an ignore button in my brain for this, but I haven't found it yet.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Prdrers said:


> Random confession: I hate when people type should "of" instead of should "have." Am I the only one?


Should of payed more attention at school. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

cpl said:


> Should of payed more attention at school.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me guess...... You paid less attention then all your friends!


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Might as well throw in when people say they are "itching" something, when in fact, they are "scratching" something (i.e. - the itch 😁).


----------



## fiddletildeath (Sep 3, 2015)

You don't like itching as a verb in place of scratching? Itch doesn't matter.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

I might buy a Quartz again but only if it is missing the seconds hand, it will pass as an automatic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

saturnine said:


> I despise usage of "We've got to". Would you say, "We have got to"? Not unless you want to sound like a fool. Just say "We have to". The word "got" is a torment unto my ears and "we've" in that sense is a totally unnecessary contraction.


*Dirty Harry:*

Option 1: "A man has GOT to know his limits."

Option 2: "A man HAS to know his limits."

Knowaadaamsayin'? Huh? Punk?


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

My cheap a$$ phone(Motorola Moto G)really sucks on the internet. I don't do much on the net with it. I'll read WUS site but it takes so long to log in and post. It's like "Hey, can't wait till I get home on the desktop. I wanna post something in that thread".


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Each time my ebay sniper send me a notification that I was outbid, and I that lost the item, I have a strange contradictory feeling : disapointement because I lost, and relief because I did not spend cash again on a thing I probably didn't need anyway.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

I quite like the Daniel Wellington my wife gave me.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

jupiter6 said:


> I quite like the Daniel Wellington my wife gave me.


is that some type of euphemism?

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> is that some type of euphemism?
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


It's like a Hot Carl ?.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Prdrers said:


> It's like a Hot Carl 😁.


I know I'm gonna regret this...
What is a hot Carl?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> I know I'm gonna regret this...
> What is a hot Carl?


Google. Just remember, you can never unlearn it.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Like some things on the internet that you can't unsee either.


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

tinitini said:


> Each time my ebay sniper send me a notification that I was outbid, and I that lost the item, I have a strange contradictory feeling : disapointement because I lost, and relief because I did not spend cash again on a thing I probably didn't need anyway.


My relief is not having to tell my wife that I bought ANOTHER watch!


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> My cheap a$$ phone(Motorola Moto G)really sucks on the internet. I don't do much on the net with it. I'll read WUS site but it takes so long to log in and post. It's like "Hey, can't wait till I get home on the desktop. I wanna post something in that thread".


Same, even though my phone is pretty good with the internet, I guess I am not.

I still haven't figured out how to "like" posts in the mobile version of this site. Drives me nuts, I gotta distribute the love. So I'm like, can't wait to get home to my laptop, have to like that guy's post I read, lol.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm a NATO/Zulu strap addict. I have more that are on watches.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> I'm a NATO/Zulu strap addict. I have more that are on watches.


I'm a strap addict looking for a way to organize them all. I zoomed in on the label to see what that case was, since it seems like a good solution.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Sorry, I should of checked my grammer before itching to make that last post. Your all gonna be inflammable over that one. Irregardless, I did it anyway. Anywhoo, I've got to go, and I'm gonna bring it.

I love pressing OCD buttons ;-) Maybe I'll post a mis-aligned bezel pic.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

jisham said:


> Sorry, I should of checked my grammer before itching to make that last post. Your all gonna be inflammable over that one. Irregardless, I did it anyway. Anywhoo, I've got to go, and I'm gonna bring it.
> 
> I love pressing OCD buttons ;-) Maybe I'll post a mis-aligned bezel pic.


And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and _destroy _my grammatical brothers. And you will know my name is the _Syntactical Lord_ when I lay my vengeance upon thee!

[/Samuel Jackson Voice emphasis]


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

saturnine said:


> And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and _destroy _my grammatical brothers. And you will know my name is the _Syntactical Lord_ when I lay my vengeance upon thee!
> 
> [/Samuel Jackson Voice emphasis]


thou shall


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> thou shall


Hello, _Newman_.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

saturnine said:


> And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and _destroy _my grammatical brothers. And you will know my name is the _Syntactical Lord_ when I lay my vengeance upon thee!
> 
> [/Samuel Jackson Voice emphasis]


I see my work here is done!


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> My cheap a$$ phone(Motorola Moto G)really sucks on the internet. I don't do much on the net with it. I'll read WUS site but it takes so long to log in and post. It's like "Hey, can't wait till I get home on the desktop. I wanna post something in that thread".





Deity42 said:


> Same, even though my phone is pretty good with the internet, I guess I am not.
> 
> I still haven't figured out how to "like" posts in the mobile version of this site. Drives me nuts, I gotta distribute the love. So I'm like, can't wait to get home to my laptop, have to like that guy's post I read, lol.


You guys have got to try Tapatalk. Will make your forum access much more better in so many ways...


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I found an Invicta that I like...but have yet to find one on the internet to purchase. I've checked Ebay, Amazon, and Jomashop.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> I found an Invicta that I like...but have yet to find one on the internet to purchase. I've checked Ebay, Amazon, and Jomashop.


I...I...I don't understand what I'm looking at!


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I just threw away some of the original straps/bracelets that came with some of my watches. I put many of them on the "The Affordable Forum Strap Exchange" thread a few months ago, but no bites. So the Timex expansion bracelets, the awful leather straps that come with Vostok Komandirskies, and a few others went in the trash. I had been debating whether or not to throw them away. I feel better now.

On most of my watches I followed rule #1-get a strap or bracelet for it. Most of them do not have what came with it. It's just like when I get a car, rule #1 is throw the factory stereo out the window and get something real.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> thou shall


thou shalt.
Actually


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> thou shalt.
> Actually


LOL. Beat me to it. Dammit.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

There's some guy, who we've discussed before, who just made a comment in F2 that's rubbing me the wrong way bigtime.

I don't know the proper avenue to discuss it, but it makes me want to go buy the biggest, loudest watch with the most ridiculously loudest colored watch band in some exotic material and post pictures of it every day to spite him.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Deity42 said:


> There's some guy, who we've discussed before, who just made a comment in F2 that's rubbing me the wrong way bigtime.
> 
> I don't know the proper avenue to discuss it, but it makes me want to go buy the biggest, loudest watch with the most ridiculously loudest colored watch band in some exotic material and post pictures of it every day to spite him.












From this gem of a thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/what-do-you-think-my-new-watch-part-3-a-3174530.html

Make sure you keep reading at least until you get to the matching ring and glasses.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Trust me, I killed half an hour at work enjoying that thread already, lol.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> I found an Invicta that I like...but have yet to find one on the internet to purchase. I've checked Ebay, Amazon, and Jomashop.


It's actually a copy of the Nixon Sentry, but Automatic. Maybe the Nixon is a copy of something else but I don't know... Anyway, the Nixon is $150 on their own website.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

platinumEX said:


> It's actually a copy of the Nixon Sentry, but Automatic. Maybe the Nixon is a copy of something else but I don't know... Anyway, the Nixon is $150 on their own website.


I get the whole 10:10 thing, but why choose Friday the 13th for the date display?


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

jisham said:


> I get the whole 10:10 thing, but why choose Friday the 13th for the date display?


Probably trying to be subversive. I think it's clever, though I hate day displays.


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

jisham said:


> I get the whole 10:10 thing, but why choose Friday the 13th for the date display?


I guess Nixon are trying to be a bit off the wall with that.

Nice looking watch btw.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

caktaylor said:


> Google. Just remember, you can never unlearn it.


WTF, i hate you folks.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Today a nice dial arrived in the mail from China. I ordered it a month ago to mod a watch ... that I sold and shipped out earlier today.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

whitemb said:


> Today a nice dial arrived in the mail from China. I ordered it a month ago to mod a watch ... that I sold and shipped out earlier today.


Classic stuff there...


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I get on this site from a Samsung Galaxy 6 Active.
This is only one of two sites I visit that let me post pics from my phone.
My truck blew up yesterday. No new watches for as far as the eye can see.
Fortunately I have enough watches to get me by...


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Poor Old Dave said:


> I get on this site from a Samsung Galaxy 6 Active.
> 
> My truck blew up yesterday.


Thank goodness you do not have the Galaxy 7, can you handle two blow ups in a short time?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Every time this phone updates it does not do what it used to.
Now if the word I'm typing shows and I click it is still have to hit space bar.
It didn't use to and it sort of Pissed me off....


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

Poor Old Dave said:


> Every time this phone updates it does not do what it used to.
> Now if the word I'm typing shows and I click it is still have to hit space bar.
> It didn't use to and it sort of Pissed me off....


You can install different keyboards, Swiftkey or Swype for example. You don't need to use their weird swipe input methods, you can use the normal method. Shouldn't have to, but it might make it less annoying.



Sabadabadoo said:


> Thank goodness you do not have the Galaxy 7, can you handle two blow ups in a short time?


Note 7*, the others are fine. Confuses flight attendants, the Note 7 is banned from air travel now but some airline staff mistake anything with any combination of 'Samsung', '7' or 'Note' on it for the explodey type.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

stress8all said:


> Sabadabadoo said:
> 
> 
> > Thank goodness you do not have the Galaxy 7, can you handle two blow ups in a short time?
> ...


I have an s7 in my hands, what's all this?


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

The Samsung Galaxy Note 7 has a habit of spontaneously exploding. Power on or off, charging or not, the batteries can burst seemingly at random. Samsung did a recall, but the replacement phones began exploding within a day or two of dispatch as well. Now they have terminated the Note brand and are offering varying refunds/compensation depending on which country they're being returned from. The Note 7 is the only model affected, none of the other 7s have the same problem.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

stress8all said:


> none of the other 7s have the same problem.


007 will make anything explode!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

platinumEX said:


> It's actually a copy of the Nixon Sentry, but Automatic. Maybe the Nixon is a copy of something else but I don't know... Anyway, the Nixon is $150 on their own website.


I'm sorry, my head was already exploding with the news Invicta made a..._subdued_ watch.

To learn now that they lifted it off another company also known for their, ah, distinctive pieces, I don't even know what to make of the situation.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

AKA Samsung Suicide Note 7.

I think the word "explode" is one of the most misused. It doesn't violently throw shrapnel around the room, but ~0.01% of them will catch fire.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

After mentioning to my wife last week my plans to buy a solar dive watch, and it not going over well, she randomly asks me today when I'm expecting my new watch. Confused, I tell her I was under the impression she wasn't happy with that, so I didn't buy it. She then says she doesn't care and was only kidding. If I want the watch, go ahead and buy it. 

So why is it that I now have the green light to buy it I'm incapable of going through with it? It's almost as if getting her permission ruined the fun.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^Reverse psychology. Learn it.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> ^^^Reverse psychology. Learn it.


I'd be more concerned about not knowing when my wife is joking!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Deity42 said:


> I'm sorry, my head was already exploding with the news Invicta made a..._subdued_ watch.
> 
> To learn now that they lifted it off another company also known for their, ah, distinctive pieces, I don't even know what to make of the situation.


I haven't looked at the specs for the invicta (I'm not an invicta hater but I have only owned the 8926 sub homage) but I'd be a little concerned that it looks nice in pics but may be 55mm in person! Not that invicta has a habit of huge gawdy watches or anything!


eljay said:


> I'd be more concerned about not knowing when my wife is joking!


It seems to me that yours has you brainwashed into thinking you CAN tell when she's only joking! That's MKUltra level mind control!!


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I also just recently purchased a solar dive watch. It was an itch that needed scratching. I am enjoying this piece and it's accuracy quite a bit.





















Rodeojones said:


> After mentioning to my wife last week my plans to buy a solar dive watch, and it not going over well, she randomly asks me today when I'm expecting my new watch. Confused, I tell her I was under the impression she wasn't happy with that, so I didn't buy it. She then says she doesn't care and was only kidding. If I want the watch, go ahead and buy it.
> 
> So why is it that I now have the green light to buy it I'm incapable of going through with it? It's almost as if getting her permission ruined the fun.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Rodeojones said:


> After mentioning to my wife last week my plans to buy a solar dive watch, and it not going over well, she randomly asks me today when I'm expecting my new watch. Confused, I tell her I was under the impression she wasn't happy with that, so I didn't buy it. She then says she doesn't care and was only kidding. If I want the watch, go ahead and buy it.
> 
> So why is it that I now have the green light to buy it I'm incapable of going through with it? It's almost as if getting her permission ruined the fun.


It's a trap. Don't buy the watch.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Rodeojones said:


> After mentioning to my wife last week my plans to buy a solar dive watch, and it not going over well, she randomly asks me today when I'm expecting my new watch. Confused, I tell her I was under the impression she wasn't happy with that, so I didn't buy it. She then says she doesn't care and was only kidding. If I want the watch, go ahead and buy it.
> 
> So why is it that I now have the green light to buy it I'm incapable of going through with it? It's almost as if getting her permission ruined the fun.


Danger Will Robinson! Danger!

Trust me. Do not buy that watch. You could wake up with a dead horse head in your bed.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

justadad said:


> It seems to me that yours has you brainwashed into thinking you CAN tell when she's only joking! That's MKUltra level mind control!!


Hah!

(I should clarify that I am an unmarried idealist...)


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Rodeojones said:


> After mentioning to my wife last week my plans to buy a solar dive watch, and it not going over well, she randomly asks me today when I'm expecting my new watch. Confused, I tell her I was under the impression she wasn't happy with that, so I didn't buy it. She then says she doesn't care and was only kidding. If I want the watch, go ahead and buy it.
> 
> So why is it that I now have the green light to buy it I'm incapable of going through with it? It's almost as if getting her permission ruined the fun.


I bought two on eBay this week without telling Household 6. Well she has my eBay account on her phone as well. Shipped notifications popped up today. Oops.

Things were touchy there for an hour or so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

This is F71 true confessions, and we're on page 371


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> This is F71 true confessions, and we're on page 371


We have a lot to confess; we're a seedy bunch here


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Rodeojones said:


> After mentioning to my wife last week my plans to buy a solar dive watch, and it not going over well, she randomly asks me today when I'm expecting my new watch. Confused, I tell her I was under the impression she wasn't happy with that, so I didn't buy it. She then says she doesn't care and was only kidding. If I want the watch, go ahead and buy it.
> 
> So why is it that I now have the green light to buy it I'm incapable of going through with it? It's almost as if getting her permission ruined the fun.


I agree with the others - I know that tone. It means "I'll be unhappy with whatever you choose, so go ahead and do it anyway, cause you're gonna pay for it later". Not that I would know anything about this first hand, of course....

On a lighter note... am I the only one that chuckled at the concept of a solar dive watch? Just how much light is there at 100m depth?

(I'm gonna go run for cover now, before the desk diver ninja assassin squad sneaks up behind me. With any luck the glow of their lume pips will tip me off before..... CONNECTION LOST


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm no diver. I don't even think of being a diver.
A solar diver makes absolutely perfect sense.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

jisham said:


> Rodeojones said:
> 
> 
> > After mentioning to my wife last week my plans to buy a solar dive watch, and it not going over well, she randomly asks me today when I'm expecting my new watch. Confused, I tell her I was under the impression she wasn't happy with that, so I didn't buy it. She then says she doesn't care and was only kidding. If I want the watch, go ahead and buy it.
> ...


I think you may be right. I'm going to give it a few days and see if she brings it up again. But it sure seems like a trap.

And regarding the concept of a solar diver - yes, it's odd. I've been wanting to add a solar piece and I'm lacking a Pepsi bezel in my collection as well. So the SSC019 seems like a great choice.


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

jisham said:


> I agree with the others - I know that tone. It means "I'll be unhappy with whatever you choose, so go ahead and do it anyway, cause you're gonna pay for it later".


It all depends on tone. My wife is an enabler and appears to be encouraging the addiction. She has a tendency to get as enthusiastic, or even more enthusiastic, as I do about my hobbies. It's a good system.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I can't stand it when people refer to their favorite sports teams as "we and us" as opposed to "they and them". I silently think to myself, "We? Who the hell do you play for?" Haha true story. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Houls said:


> I can't stand it when people refer to their favorite sports teams as "we and us" as opposed to "they and them". I silently think to myself, "We? Who the hell do you play for?" Haha true story.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guilty as charged. I even take it a step further, thinking that a particular clothing/hat choice has an impact on the outcome.

Case in point: I'm a big Villanova University fan. Prior to last March's NCAA basketball tournament I bought a new 'Nova hat. They never lost after that purchase. Part of me thinks I'm partially responsible for their national championship run.


----------



## dixonge (Oct 17, 2016)

Solar Diver - sounds like an alt rock band...

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> I've been thinking of ways to get this one. Maybe get a 2nd job, or....


Who the hell would name a watch that ends in "anus"!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

kinglee said:


> Who the hell would name a watch that ends in "anus"!


I never noticed that! I confess it makes me want to own it more.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

kinglee said:


> Who the hell would name a watch that ends in "anus"!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This guy:


----------



## Golder (Apr 24, 2013)

Rodeojones said:


> I think you may be right. I'm going to give it a few days and see if she brings it up again. But it sure seems like a trap.
> 
> And regarding the concept of a solar diver - yes, it's odd. I've been wanting to add a solar piece and I'm lacking a Pepsi bezel in my collection as well. So the SSC019 seems like a great choice.


It just depends on her mood at the time of the conversation. Women are emotional beings, their body chemistry is different than mens. Likely on the day of the initial negative reaction she had a bad day at work, or was annoyed with you for leaving dishes in the sink. On the day of the positive reaction she was feeling happy, you cooked her dinner so she felt warmer towards you that day. I think given her reactions so far she is somewhere in the middle, and therefore at any point in the future she could slide one way or the other. Three days from now she tells you to go ahead and get it you deserve it. Two weeks after it arrives she's mad at you for forgetting about the thing she asked you to do and rants that if you weren't so focused on your stupid watches maybe you could remember the things she tells you.

So what do you do? Who knows. One argument is that it's a bit safer not to get it, as it does give her some ammo for use in the future and by not getting the watch you don't give her the ammo. The other way to think about it is that if she's mad about something else the watch doesn't matter, she's still going to be mad at you and just won't be using the watch as an example, its usually not very hard for them to think an example where we have room for improvement


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Poor Old Dave said:


> I'm no diver. I don't even think of being a diver.
> A solar diver makes absolutely perfect sense.


Yes. I have the orange Seiko solar. I love it. I don't even shower with a watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

dixonge said:


> Solar Diver - sounds like an alt rock band...


Set the controls for the heart of the sun?


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Golder said:


> ...she's mad at you for forgetting about the thing she asked you to do and rants that if you weren't so focused on your stupid watches maybe you could remember the things she tells you.


This has never happened in the history of mankind.



Golder said:


> One argument is that it's a bit safer not to get it, as it does give her some ammo for use in the future and by not getting the watch you don't give her the ammo. The other way to think about it is that if she's mad about something else the watch doesn't matter, she's still going to be mad at you and just won't be using the watch as an example, its usually not very hard for them to think an example where we have room for improvement


Just like we're always trying to fly hobby related purchases under the radar, they're always hoarding ammo. Enjoy the watch; the cycle continues.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

kinglee said:


> Who the hell would name a watch that ends in "anus"!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Anus AND tough movement on the same dial??

all kidding aside, it is a fine watch if you don't focus on these things. Really, don't focus! Stop!


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I can't stop going to Rolex's website and playing with the "model configurator." It's like crack, the same sensation you get "building" cars you daydream about.

I'll never own a Yacht Master in my life, but I'm certain now if I did, it will be the 40mm platinum model with blue dial.

I'm certain some clever person at Rolex did this on purpose.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

saturnine said:


> This has never happened in the history of mankind.
> 
> Just like we're always trying to fly hobby related purchases under the radar, they're always hoarding ammo. Enjoy the watch; the cycle continues.
> 
> ]


The hoarding ammo caught my eye. Been doing that for years. Oh, I think you mean something different. Forget I wrote that.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I've been meaning to leave feedback for TONS of transactions on here and have recently been posting them in the feedback forum. Like a year+ worth. Man I feel like an a-hole for taking so long. And wow have I bought and sold a lot of stuff.


----------



## WilliamA (Jul 18, 2016)

I don't like most Seiko 5. I think the feel very cheap and lack that sense of refinement that some other watches in that price range have. I like the SNZF57 though.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

WilliamA said:


> I don't like most Seiko 5. I think the feel very cheap and lack that sense of refinement that some other watches in that price range have. I like the SNZF57 though.


A lot of the Seiko 5 dress watches feel incredibly cheap on the factory bracelet. However, put them on a soft leather strap and they become great, little, care-free watches that can easily monopolize wrist time.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> A lot of the Seiko 5 dress watches feel incredibly cheap on the factory bracelet. However, put them on a soft leather strap and they become great, little, care-free watches that can easily monopolize wrist time.


I agree completely. Especially if you do a little modding...


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

There isn't a watch that I own that i haven't fallen out of love with at least a little. However, I am hesitant to sell my watches because I will just want them back in about a months time.


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

WilliamA said:


> I don't like most Seiko 5. I think the feel very cheap and lack that sense of refinement that some other watches in that price range have. I like the SNZF57 though.


Agree, have had several and I never fell in love with them even for a moment.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

WilliamA said:


> I don't like most Seiko 5. I think the feel very cheap and lack that sense of refinement that some other watches in that price range have. I like the SNZF57 though.


Agreed with a lot of them. But the SNK809 was my first auto and I still enjoy it, despite the blasted case, large logo, day display & noticeably loud rotor. I know it is flieger inspired but for me, the red-tipped seconds hand and simple font conjures up images of a speedometer in a 60s sports car.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

djdertate said:


> There isn't a watch that I own that i haven't fallen out of love with at least a little. However, I am hesitant to sell my watches because I will just want them back in about a months time.


I did this with a Steinhart. I bought a significantly more expensive watch and didn't think I'd wear the Steiny anymore. After the initial two week romance I missed the Steinhart and bought another one. I won't make that mistake again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Surprise surprise. The best truck we saw was a 2011 F150 Supercab at $16k.
No other truck we saw would I give $500 for.
On the plus side I'm to be sent a watch.
Gotta love that!


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I charge my watch lume with an LED flashlight every night so that I can see the time during the night without blinding myself by using my cell phone.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

16k for a 6 year old truck? Yikes! Back in 2003 I bought a NEW F-150 for 13k(but it wasn't a supercab, V8, auto trans, XLT...but it was a brand new truck). My, how the times have changed. What kind of watch is on the way?



Poor Old Dave said:


> Surprise surprise. The best truck we saw was a 2011 F150 Supercab at $16k.
> No other truck we saw would I give $500 for.
> On the plus side I'm to be sent a watch.
> Gotta love that!


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Since I'm pretty far west of GMT, the WRUW thread is WIGTWT(What I'm going to wear tomorrow)for me.


----------



## PHcare (Jul 20, 2016)

saturnine said:


> Agreed with a lot of them. But the SNK809 was my first auto and I still enjoy it, despite the blasted case, large logo, day display & noticeably loud rotor. I know it is flieger inspired but for me, the red-tipped seconds hand and simple font conjures up images of a speedometer in a 60s sports car.


The Speed Racer too:









It's only the Seiko 5 monster homages that I thought was finished poorly. I looked at one of those Seiko 5 Snk through a loupe jokingly, and honestly I was pretty impressed with the printing and lume application. Even the 5 shield looked good.

And a confession: I think i dislike straps with contrast stitching. I discovered that about 30 seconds after hitting the buy button on a black leather strap with white stitching.


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

Houls said:


> I can't stand it when people refer to their favorite sports teams as "we and us" as opposed to "they and them". I silently think to myself, "We? Who the hell do you play for?" Haha true story.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Relevant


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Houls said:


> I charge my watch lume with an LED flashlight every night so that I can see the time during the night without blinding myself by using my cell phone.


You need a turbo charger (also known as a UV flashlight):

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B015W17OSW/

It's pretty amazing how bright the lume gets after even just a few seconds of charge. I haven't been brave enough to try minutes of charge, but I suspect that would be even better.

If you look around, there also appear to be similar ones for cheaper such as:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DB8J7EC

And you can tell the wife it's for detecting pet urine stains... although beware that might lead to needing to clean them up. Or you can play Indiana Jones and use it to detect scorpions.


----------



## thespell (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on two Steinharts even though i have 3 incoming watches.

Only thing holding me is the size of the watches against my small wrist

Sent from my MI NOTE LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## dixonge (Oct 17, 2016)

Watch comes up for sale on WUS. I am not in market for one. Buy it any way... 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

I am considering selling one of my more expensive watches and using the money to buy the whole timex waterbury collection. More is better in this case.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

When one of my automatics runs fast I set the time 5-10 seconds slow because then I can't watch it "get more accurate" as it catches up. When it gets to about 10 seconds fast the cycle resumes. I didn't say it was logical but it makes me enjoy my watches more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davemachin (May 25, 2016)

Did minimum bids on ebay on about 15 auctions thinking I'd win like 1 or 2. But I won 10. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

davemachin said:


> Did minimum bids on ebay on about 15 auctions thinking I'd win like 1 or 2. But I won 10.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, yes. Bittersweet...


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Houls said:


> When one of my automatics runs fast I set the time 5-10 seconds slow because then I can't watch it "get more accurate" as it catches up. When it gets to about 10 seconds fast the cycle resumes. I didn't say it was logical but it makes me enjoy my watches more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty much how I set all of my mechanicals that run a little fast.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I did it again.

Sitting at lunch, a friend commented on my watch. I then, as I always do, got overly enthusiastic, told him about five things more than he wanted to know about it, and got the subtle, "Whoa, man" look from him.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

davemachin said:


> Did minimum bids on ebay on about 15 auctions thinking I'd win like 1 or 2. But I won 10.


There's a great feature on free online bid snipers like Gixen where you can group your future bids. Basically telling it, "If I win this auction, I no longer want to bid on this one and this one."


----------



## davemachin (May 25, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> There's a great feature on free online bid snipers like Gixen where you can group your future bids. Basically telling it, "If I win this auction, I no longer want to bid on this one and this one."


That's cool, good to know.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## madtazr (Jun 9, 2015)

I enjoy this thread a lot!
Here is mine. Sorry for my english.
1. A couple months ago, my wife said that she wanted a watch with some crystal decoration from fashion brands. I conviced her to get "real" watch. Somehow, it was ended with citizen diver. The most important is she loves and wears it often.
2. My first kid is 3 years old, an i got him a cheap plastic watch that surprisingly have lume. Now, since my wife got her diver, when we go out for dinner or get something at night, i charge mine, my wife's, and my son's lume with flashlight in the car. Engine started, lume charged, cabin light off, lume glowing, some laugh, and off we go. Good times..

Pic or it didn't happen.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

It's a Citizen diver day for sure.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

It's very nearly automatic that I will like any Seiko diver or dress watch.
Also like many/most Deep Blue. Will never click like an a Rolex.


----------



## Golder (Apr 24, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I did it again.
> 
> Sitting at lunch, a friend commented on my watch. I then, as I always do, got overly enthusiastic, told him about five things more than he wanted to know about it, and got the subtle, "Whoa, man" look from him.


^This is classic^ on the initial comment it is tough to read if the person is legitimately interested or just throwing out a comment for conversation. At least you eventually recognized the "woah, man" look and I'm sure you backed it down a little after that. I'm sure there are folks that just keep charging forward, discussing other watches in their collection etc.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Golder said:


> WorthTheWrist said:
> 
> 
> > I did it again.
> ...


The worst is when you, as a watch lover, see someone wearing something nice and you compliment that person but fail to stop there. Next thing you know you've embarrassed yourself trying to talk watches with some guy who knows nothing about the piece, doesn't care for the history of the brand, and only wear it because his parents/wife/girlfriend bought it for him.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Rodeojones said:


> The worst is when you, as a watch lover, see someone wearing something nice and you compliment that person but fail to stop there. Next thing you know you've embarrassed yourself trying to talk watches with some guy who knows nothing about the piece, doesn't care for the history of the brand, and only wear it because his parents/wife/girlfriend bought it for him.


Yep. I had a supervisor once who wore a Sub. He didn't give a crap about Rolex or watches in general. His wife bought it for him for their 10th wedding anniversary because he liked how it looked. Never had it serviced either, even though he got it almost 15 yrs prior to being my boss.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Sitting at lunch, a friend commented on my watch. I then, as I always do, got overly enthusiastic, told him about five things more than he wanted to know about it, and got the subtle, "Whoa, man" look from him.


I too had a similar experience.
At a cafe I sat next to a well-dressed man - I could see in a micro second that he had on a Visodate (D'OH!! I loathe it!).

It would seem that he was a "watch enthusiast," in his mind.

He obviously took his time checking out my "strange" (modded Seiko) watch, and he says: "That's an unusual watch, but very nice."

Me: "Nice? It's 'nice'? Huh? What, like your aunt Mildred? WTF would you know, you filthy Visodate wearin' dooshbagg!!? Don't you E V E R pollute my watch with the miasma of your low-brow gaze emanating from your vile jelly (i.e., eyes). But other than that, you have a nice day now."

Then I got the subtle "Whoa dude" thing from him, when his smile suddenly vanished.

I immediately regretted mentioning his imaginary aunt.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I had the opposite experience.

This event centered around a tag heuer sports elegance.


Chronopolis said:


> (D'OH!! I loathe it!)


It was the 80's.
A friend was wearing one & we met some guys who truly appreciated it.
Then a riveting conversation about the watch took place.
Then they took it.
I thought he was lucky.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cayabo said:


> It was the 80's.


That was one happ'nin' times, yo.


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

Confession: I've recently starting working out my forearms/wrists to be able to wear a larger watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> That was one happ'nin' times, yo.


yo


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Minitron said:


> Confession: I've recently starting working out my forearms/wrists to be able to wear a larger watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get one of these. It'll help.
https://powerballs.com/applications/tennis-elbow/


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Prdrers said:


> Get one of these. It'll help.
> https://powerballs.com/applications/tennis-elbow/


But can you catch pokemon* with it?

*go ahead, shun me; I blame my son.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I destroyed a watch yesterday while attempting to swap bezels and movements from another very similar watch that lost its crown threads.

2 down...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Please tell me that it wasn't a vintage Tudor that you were attempting to work on.



captainmorbid said:


> I destroyed a watch yesterday while attempting to swap bezels and movements from another very similar watch that lost its crown threads.
> 
> 2 down...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

captainmorbid said:


> I destroyed a watch yesterday while attempting to swap bezels and movements from another very similar watch that lost its crown threads.
> 
> 2 down...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just destroyed a watch last weekend thinking I could easily make a 19mm lug width watch a 20mm watch.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Prdrers said:


> Yep. I had a supervisor once who wore a Sub. He didn't give a crap about Rolex or watches in general. His wife bought it for him for their 10th wedding anniversary because he liked how it looked. Never had it serviced either, even though he got it almost 15 yrs prior to being my boss.


At least your experience involved a brand well-known to most people. And it was with a person you knew.

Me - I tried chatting up a college kid working at a record store who happened to be wearing a Seiko kinetic that I thought looked nice. I lost him when, like a dork, I showed him what I was wearing and even took out my phone to show him my Instagram photos of others in my collection. Problem is, I didn't catch his "whoa man" look, so I kept going.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> Please tell me that it wasn't a vintage Tudor that you were attempting to work on.


It was my Deep Blue Master 1000 with a ceramic bezel. Which, challenged me to a dual. I have hammers.

Note: if you feel the need to use a hammer on a watch bezel, don't.

Note #2: the bezel on that watch is attached with nuclear fusion by ancient smiths wielding arcane skills.

Note #3: if a guy with a hammer tells you he can swap a bezel, run.

Note #4: Deep Blue Canada, is now out of stock.

Note#4: I bought another damn watch!

Edit: I knew better than to continue, and I did learn how to remove a crown from a NH35. So, lemonade?

Sent from my iPhone using paste and glitter.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I further deposeth...
Crooked date at 4 or 5 will never get a like.
None or at least very few chronos will get like either.
Visible hands and day date are sure to get liked as long as not Rolex or other very far out of my reach watch.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you for this quote from Chaucer's Canterbury Tales.



Poor Old Dave said:


> I further deposeth...
> Crooked date at 4 or 5 will never get a like.
> None or at least very few chronos will get like either.
> Visible hands and day date are sure to get liked as long as not Rolex or other very far out of my reach watch.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

My wife knows my watch buying habits so well that when I told her in passing "I found a good deal on X." She assumed I bought it... At least I'm predictable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> There's a great feature on free online bid snipers like Gixen where you can group your future bids. Basically telling it, "If I win this auction, I no longer want to bid on this one and this one."





davemachin said:


> That's cool, good to know.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sniper app bidding takes all the fun out of the whole process for me! But then again I've never been all "I must have this watch" either. If I win, great! If I lose, eh....it's just a watch! I enjoy setting an alarm on my phone for 5 minutes prior to the end of an auction I want to win and wait (with elevated heart rate) those last few minutes before upping my proxy bid at the last second and then seeing that confirmation (or conciliatory) email notification pup up on my task bar! Exhilarating!


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

I often forget to take off my watch ( usually on a leather band) as I start digging through compost and dirt ( I have a good sized vegetable garden ).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I confess: I couldn't stand the b*tching and moaning every time a deal that seemed too good to be true turned out too good to be true, so I unsubscribed to the deals thread and I spend a small fraction of my free time on WUS now. And I'm happy about it.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I confess: I couldn't stand the b*tching and moaning every time a deal that seemed too good to be true turned out too good to be true, so I unsubscribed to the deals thread and I spend a small fraction of my free time on WUS now. And I'm happy about it.


For that reason, I've certainly stopped going into the "Heads Up, Bargains" thread as often. (I'm down to twice a day.)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> For that reason, I've certainly stopped going into the "Heads Up, Bargains" thread as often. (I'm down to twice a day.)


All or nothing guys or you are just torturing yourself by peeking occasionally, IMHO.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Poor Old Dave said:


> I further deposeth...
> Crooked date at 4 or 5 will never get a like.
> None or at least very few chronos will get like either.
> Visible hands and day date are sure to get liked as long as not Rolex or other very far out of my reach watch.


What about something like this, would it get a like from you?


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I will be spending significantly less money on watches now.

Ever since I was a child, I had been a video gamer. Then when my son was born, I kind of got away from it (plus my son ruining my PS3 didn't help...)
Anyway for our anniversary a few weeks back, my wife bought me a Nintendo 3ds. I am completely in love with it.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> I will be spending significantly less money on watches now.
> 
> Ever since I was a child, I had been a video gamer. Then when my son was born, I kind of got away from it (plus my son ruining my PS3 didn't help...)
> Anyway for our anniversary a few weeks back, my wife bought me a Nintendo 3ds. I am completely in love with it.


My son has a 3DS, and that thing is awesome. I play it as much as he does..


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Completely different generation, but I've been playing Civilization ever since it first came out. Civ I, II, III, IV, and V. I am looking forward to playing Civ VI which is coming soon along with my son. 

Excellent value for money compared to watches! My watch purchase will definitely go downhill once I get my groove playing Civ VI.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

That orange Citizen ROCKS! If ever you Tire of it you got me!


----------



## dapurdie (Jul 17, 2016)

Lately, I've seen a lot of posts of watches "in the wild". Does anyone else think pictures of watches on a bed of leaves, or on the beach, or hanging from a tree limb are kind of funny? I appreciate the artistry but I always grin at the thought of a watch in the wild like your capturing it in it's natural habitat. Oh, thats a polar explorer you find those on the tops of snow capped mountains...


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

dapurdie said:


> Lately, I've seen a lot of posts of watches "in the wild". Does anyone else think pictures of watches on a bed of leaves, or on the beach, or hanging from a tree limb are kind of funny? I appreciate the artistry but I always grin at the thought of a watch in the wild like your capturing it in it's natural habitat. Oh, thats a polar explorer you find those on the tops of snow capped mountains...


You should see the "Show your amphibias" thread - they're always under water (off-wrist), on rocks/sand/snow. I think their more natural habitat would be in a space capsule or inside a submarine.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

dapurdie said:


> Lately, I've seen a lot of posts of watches "in the wild". Does anyone else think pictures of watches on a bed of leaves, or on the beach, or hanging from a tree limb are kind of funny? I appreciate the artistry but I always grin at the thought of a watch in the wild like your capturing it in it's natural habitat. Oh, thats a polar explorer you find those on the tops of snow capped mountains...


Haha, yes, I always open those threads expecting to see the watches properly installed on the owner's wrist, while he/she is in the nature as well.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Poor Old Dave said:


> That orange Citizen ROCKS! If ever you Tire of it you got me!


Who's orange Citizen?


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

dapurdie said:


> Lately, I've seen a lot of posts of watches "in the wild". Does anyone else think pictures of watches on a bed of leaves, or on the beach, or hanging from a tree limb are kind of funny? I appreciate the artistry but I always grin at the thought of a watch in the wild like your capturing it in it's natural habitat. Oh, thats a polar explorer you find those on the tops of snow capped mountains...


If you think that's unnatural, what about guys that put their watch on top of their food. Am I the only one that think it's disgusting? I've seen watches on top of donuts, by their hamburger and fries, watch hanging by the rim of a cocktail drink. Yum......:-s


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

saturnine said:


> dapurdie said:
> 
> 
> > Lately, I've seen a lot of posts of watches "in the wild". Does anyone else think pictures of watches on a bed of leaves, or on the beach, or hanging from a tree limb are kind of funny? I appreciate the artistry but I always grin at the thought of a watch in the wild like your capturing it in it's natural habitat. Oh, thats a polar explorer you find those on the tops of snow capped mountains...
> ...


I confess I took photos of a watch on the neck of a bottle of liquor I was drinking at the time.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

saturnine said:


> I confess I took photos of a watch on the neck of a bottle of liquor I was drinking at the time.


I actually don't have much of a problem with that set up, it's when the watch is hanging by the rim of a drinking glass that it pushes it over the edge for me. Well, unless the liquor is so good that you lick the bottle to get every drop. ;-)

_As for watch being in nature "on rocks", "under water" etc. I confess, I'm guilty of that.





















































b-)​_


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> I actually don't have much of a problem with that set up, it's when the watch is hanging by the rim of a drinking glass that it pushes it over the edge for me. Well, unless the liquor is so good that you lick the bottle to get every drop. ;-)
> 
> _As for watch being in nature "on rocks", "under water" etc. I confess, I'm guilty of that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Ok. I enlarged the image and saw Orient. The first time I thought I saw Citizen.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Minitron said:


> BevoWatch said:
> 
> 
> > I actually don't have much of a problem with that set up, it's when the watch is hanging by the rim of a drinking glass that it pushes it over the edge for me. Well, unless the liquor is so good that you lick the bottle to get every drop. ;-)
> ...


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> Minitron said:
> 
> 
> > So what's stopping you? Is it because it's a Vostok and you're worried that it will be a crappy watch? That's what I thought at first and then I ended up with about half a dozen.
> ...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Minitron said:


> BevoWatch said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I've read a couple stories on here about them not working so I backed out on ordering one. Also I'm worried about it being shipped from Russia and getting lost or something.
> ...


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> Minitron said:
> 
> 
> > _I was exactly like you, saw a few that got me interested and even got a few ideas of modding it before actually taking a dive and ordering one. I bought all mine on Ebay because I've always had good experience with the sellers there. I do of course pick sellers with high scores. As far as the Vostok watches, all of mine are still working well and their time keeping has been up to par with my other autos. That's my honest to goodness experience with Vostok watches.
> ...


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

dapurdie said:


> Lately, I've seen a lot of posts of watches "in the wild". Does anyone else think pictures of watches on a bed of leaves, or on the beach, or hanging from a tree limb are kind of funny? I appreciate the artistry but I always grin at the thought of a watch in the wild like your capturing it in it's natural habitat. Oh, thats a polar explorer you find those on the tops of snow capped mountains...


If I'm "in the wild", the watch stays on my wrist, no matter how sweaty or uncomfortable it may get. Lowering the chances of something happening to it, or some other similar paranoid...


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

dapurdie said:


> Lately, I've seen a lot of posts of watches "in the wild". Does anyone else think pictures of watches on a bed of leaves, or on the beach, or hanging from a tree limb are kind of funny? I appreciate the artistry but I always grin at the thought of a watch in the wild like your capturing it in it's natural habitat. Oh, thats a polar explorer you find those on the tops of snow capped mountains...


1) "Watches in the Wild" + "Pokemon Go"
2) ???
3) Profit!


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I confess: I couldn't stand the b*tching and moaning every time a deal that seemed too good to be true turned out too good to be true, so I unsubscribed to the deals thread and I spend a small fraction of my free time on WUS now. And I'm happy about it.


Can we Anti-Like a post? We want you back....

Although I admit "Heads-Up" is a pretty extreme test of willpower (and I don't mean just the B*tch&moaners...). If you and your wallet can survive that thread, then you have true control over (at least one of..) your addictions.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Sometimes, esp. cruising the Seiko/Citizen board, I feel almost...inadequate for not owning an SKX007/9. I've certainly got enough divers and Seikos, but wanted something better/different. But sometimes it seems there is a certain...esprit de corps of the WUS community that requires this particular watch to be a member of.

I also really want to see All is Lost, but really dragging my heels about because I'm fairly certain if I see enough of Redford's 009 I'll likely order one before the movie is even over.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

I fess up.
Wondering why anyone would buy a One Hand watch like Luch fer instance.

Like being a one handed ping pong player. Not impossible to play one hand
ping pong, but easier with 2 hands.


Easier to tell time with 2 hands. Copacetic?

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

arogle1stus said:


> I fess up.
> Wondering why anyone would buy a One Hand watch like Luch fer instance.
> 
> Like being a one handed ping pong player. Not impossible to play one hand
> ...


I bought one really mostly for the novelty/curiosity of it.

That it comes from Belarus is another reason. Something fun to read/study about.

The little movement inside at the heart of it is also kind of neat.


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

arogle1stus said:


> Easier to tell time with 2 hands. Copacetic?
> 
> X Traindriver Art


2 hands? I prefer 4, but will sometimes settle for 3.















I confess I have too many watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

The Luch one-hander actually is quite easy to read, and if you don't need the time to the minute, very cool. As for the MeisterSinger, whoever it was that pointed out the logo's similarity to anatomy, saved me $1000. so, thank you!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Deity42 said:


> It's a Citizen diver day for sure.
> 
> View attachment 9701618


Which reminds me. How come Citizen has well built bracelets and Seiko has all the $hitty ones? Its like a biblical thing;

"You Citizen will have dull designs and beautiful bracelets and you Seiko will have beautiful designs and crappy bracelets." [/deep voice from the heavens]


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Deity42 said:


> Sometimes, esp. cruising the Seiko/Citizen board, I feel almost...inadequate for not owning an SKX007/9. I've certainly got enough divers and Seikos, but wanted something better/different. But sometimes it seems there is a certain...esprit de corps of the WUS community that requires this particular watch to be a member of.
> 
> I also really want to see All is Lost, but really dragging my heels about because I'm fairly certain if I see enough of Redford's 009 I'll likely order one before the movie is even over.


I agree. I also own neither but find myself looking at them. I do have a prospex monster arriving today and it will be my only Seiko.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

hwa said:


> The Luch one-hander actually is quite easy to read, and if you don't need the time to the minute, very cool. As for the MeisterSinger, whoever it was that pointed out the logo's similarity to anatomy, saved me $1000. so, thank you!


I don't understand their Pangaea Day Date. You don't need a minute hand but you need a day complication?


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Deity42 said:


> Sometimes, esp. cruising the Seiko/Citizen board, I feel almost...inadequate for not owning an SKX007/9. I've certainly got enough divers and Seikos, but wanted something better/different. But sometimes it seems there is a certain...esprit de corps of the WUS community that requires this particular watch to be a member of.
> 
> I also really want to see All is Lost, but really dragging my heels about because I'm fairly certain if I see enough of Redford's 009 I'll likely order one before the movie is even over.


I had one (007) and traded it. It was a great watch for sure. Very accurate out of the box and a good size IMO... The only reason I traded was my gravitation away from divers altogether. It was a very solid and handsome watch. Don't hesitate to give one a try...


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Houls said:


> Deity42 said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes, esp. cruising the Seiko/Citizen board, I feel almost...inadequate for not owning an SKX007/9. I've certainly got enough divers and Seikos, but wanted something better/different. But sometimes it seems there is a certain...esprit de corps of the WUS community that requires this particular watch to be a member of.
> ...





Prdrers said:


> I had one (007) and traded it. It was a great watch for sure. Very accurate out of the box and a good size IMO... The only reason I traded was my gravitation away from divers altogether. It was a very solid and handsome watch. Don't hesitate to give one a try...


I am in the rare camp of disliking the SKX007/009 but somehow loving the SXK013. It could be because of my hipster tendency prefer something that different from everyone else. I fully admit to avoiding the standard Turtle re-issues for the same reason but still considering at the (rarer?) Coke and Batman bezel variants.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I feel like we practically need a Seiko Turtle board right now, so I can find and read any other Seiko thread.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I am more and more preferring midsize to small watches over my 42 mm and up monsters.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I like this "Share a recent photo" option that pops up on the Facebook app, which shows the most recent pictures you've taken with your camera phone, and it's like 12 different wrist and watch shots. Like oh yeah, I want to show my friends and family just how crazy I really am.


----------



## Syncswim (Jul 20, 2016)

- The "quartz/phones are more accurate" rebuttal never fazed me. In fact, I like that mechanicals are less accurate because it adds a subtext to wearing one, mainly that you're at a point in life where you're not on the clock and aren't subordinated to someone else's work schedule.

Regarding dive watches...
- I respect the Submariner and everything that line has achieved historically. I definitely wouldn't pass one up if offered at a great price (nudge nudge ). That said, I'm kind of done with its design aesthetic and at this point want something, anything else.

- All my dive watch grails -- Fifty-Fathoms, Super KonTiki, Sea Wolf, Luminor Regatta, Oris 65, Doxa Sub 1200T Pro, PADI Turtle -- draw me in mainly because of their stark contrast to the Sub.

- I like the asymmetry of the 2 o'clock crown on the original Mako and Ray and was really disappointed that they got rid of it in the latest versions (Just Another Sub syndrome).


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

People who change the strap on their Seikos, and post pics of them on the 'Seiko Mods' thread... jive me.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

I wore my GW-7900 today. It didn't sync last night, so its punishment was not being posted in today's WRUW thread.


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

Deity42 said:


> Sometimes, esp. cruising the Seiko/Citizen board, I feel almost...inadequate for not owning an SKX007/9. I've certainly got enough divers and Seikos, but wanted something better/different. But sometimes it seems there is a certain...esprit de corps of the WUS community that requires this particular watch to be a member of.
> 
> I also really want to see All is Lost, but really dragging my heels about because I'm fairly certain if I see enough of Redford's 009 I'll likely order one before the movie is even over.


I confess that the SKX007/009 does nothing for me at all...

Then again, the first Seiko diver I had was a Knight, which is a tough act to beat (IMO)...


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Just ordered (another) SKX007. 

I confess that half the fun is wondering if everthing will line up - bezel/chapter ring/dial.

It's almost like gambling buying a Seiko diver. What are the odds everything lines up?

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Iandk said:


> I confess that the SKX007/009 does nothing for me at all...
> 
> Then again, the first Seiko diver I had was a Knight, which is a tough act to beat (IMO)...


Good for you then brother and congratulations.

_I like my SKX007. I just added a divers extension to mine this evening. 



































b-)​_


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Minitron said:


> BevoWatch said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I've read a couple stories on here about them not working so I backed out on ordering one. Also I'm worried about it being shipped from Russia and getting lost or something.
> ...


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Last night I've charged the lumes in all my watches to see which will win just before dawn (Lorus won).


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

whywhysee said:


> Just ordered (another) SKX007.
> 
> I confess that half the fun is wondering if everthing will line up - bezel/chapter ring/dial.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, now I remember why I decided to go with the Mako, lol.

Retailers should have a "Hand Select" option to confirm chapter ring alignment, and a cheaper "Roll the Dice" option.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Meanwhile Poor Old Dave tries to get a truck.
Can't be worried about chapter ring alignment and such.
Do rather want a Seiko Solar Orange Diver....


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Poor Old Dave said:


> Meanwhile Poor Old Dave tries to get a truck.
> Can't be worried about chapter ring alignment and such.
> Do rather want a Seiko Solar Orange Diver....


You and I both know that Seiko is not gonna stop you from getting a truck. And how can you focus on buying the best truck if you're only thinking of the Seiko? Buy the watch, Dave. You know it's the smartest choice. For everyone.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Minitron said:
> 
> 
> > I have 5 Vostoks and haven't had a problem with the watches or them getting here from Russia. Now 2 of them took about 6 weeks to get here, but they made the journey.
> ...


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Additional F71 Confessions:
My "Jack n the bean stalk" approach to flipping watches. The expression "I wish I had that one back" is appropriate.
My most regrettable flips:
The WW2 A11 US Military issue wristie. That I flipped to acquire the next 2 pieces following.
The 2 Hamilton RR Grade pocketwatches,
And the 1946 Gruen wristie I gifted to a watchmaker. Because it held no value for me?
What a dunderhead I was. Like Jack trading his mom's 2 milk cows for 5 beans!

Ex Traindriver Art


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

When you walk in the restroom at your office after someone totally blew it up I fear that the next person walking in is going to think it was me that ruined the air quality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I shot down a lame attempt to low ball me out of a watch that's been on sale for some time now. I've regretted lowering the price a lot on a couple of watches before. Never again. I'm placing myself in buyer's shoes; If the price is low enough for me to buy the item again if I found a similar offer, then it's too low to sell.

On the plus side, keeping this watch will require a new strap! Time for strap searching!


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

whywhysee said:


> Just ordered (another) SKX007.
> 
> I confess that half the fun is wondering if everthing will line up - bezel/chapter ring/dial.
> 
> It's almost like gambling buying a Seiko diver. What are the odds everything lines up?


And people are scared of Vostoks?



Minitron said:


> Yeah I've read a couple stories on here about them not working so I backed out on ordering one. Also I'm worried about it being shipped from Russia and getting lost or something.


Bought lots of widgets from Mother Russia (Meranom, various ebay sellers - Favinov & Zenitar is best) - all delivered.

Vostok builds a great watch, and nobody builds watches better than them. Believe me. And they build them very inexpensively. Your mind will change. You will have so much winning if you buy a Vostok that you may get bored with winning. Believe me. ISIS would not have formed if we were all wearing a Vostok.


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

saturnine said:


> And people are scared of Vostoks?
> 
> Bought lots of widgets from Mother Russia (Meranom, various ebay sellers - Favinov & Zenitar is best) - all delivered.
> 
> Vostok builds a great watch, and nobody builds watches better than them. Believe me. And they build them very inexpensively. Your mind will change. You will have so much winning if you buy a Vostok that you may get bored with winning. Believe me. ISIS would not have formed if we were all wearing a Vostok.


If I buy one will it make my wrist great again?


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

saturnine said:


> And people are scared of Vostoks?
> 
> Bought lots of widgets from Mother Russia (Meranom, various ebay sellers - Favinov & Zenitar is best) - all delivered.
> 
> Vostok builds a great watch, and nobody builds watches better than them. Believe me. And they build them very inexpensively. Your mind will change. You will have so much winning if you buy a Vostok that you may get bored with winning. Believe me. ISIS would not have formed if we were all wearing a Vostok.


_That's quite a bold statement to say that "nobody builds watches better than them". 
I will however say that you can definitely get your $ worth with one. 
I was really skeptical for a long time but was intrigued with it's retro quirky style. 
I ordered my first Vostok on Ebay and a couple of weeks later it arrived along with a bezel that I ordered from AM-diver. 
I posted it on the Russian forum here on WUS. It was a big hit, got many comps, inquiries, and PMs. 
Many have copied it since then, thought that was cool.

For around $110 invested(watch, bezel, strap, including all shipping) I got me an excellent, iconic, affordable true Russian dive watch. My first Russian watch to boot.
It also gave me the opportunity to do some entry level modding. So pleased and proud of myself that I even named it my.....

*Deep Ocean Blue Scuba Dude*













































An excellent play watch.



























Just by the looks alone, it can hang with my other true dive watches but costing only a fraction.









I confess, I was sold after my first Vostok. That was a fun purchase/project and the rest is history. 
b-)​_


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Minitron said:


> If I buy one will it make my wrist great again?


The best. I went to an Ivy League school. I'm very highly educated. I know wrists, I have the best wrists.



BevoWatch said:


> ...I got me an excellent, iconic, affordable true Russian dive watch. My first Russian watch to boot. It also gave me the opportunity to do some entry level modding...


Myself as well. I have a Komandirskie that I dechromed to the base brass for fun. I'm reluming the hands & dial myself (first time). I have a Radio Room that I've switched cases on and now hands and am looking to age the dial. I also damaged the hairspring when reinstalling the rotor...fortunately I had some donor movements I borrowed a balance assembly from, but broke a pin off the original balance bridge while trying to figure out reassembly...but hey, I can get a new movement for $30.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm a watch snob.

Sometimes when I go to my watchmaker's shop, there will be some other patron there to get a battery changed, or a vintage watch serviced. 

I only compliment the watches I like, but in my mind, I sneer at the non-WIS-approved stuff, like overly-wrought quartz Tag Heuer F1's. 

The other day in a convenience store, I noticed a guy trying to get a spring bar back into one pair of lugs on a gold-plated Movado Museum knockoff which had fallen off his wrist. 

I hate those watches with a white-hot passion, and seeing a burly guy in workman's attire fussing with one was enough to make me stop and gawk. It looked like a ladies watch, and indeed my first assumption was that his wife had been wearing it, as she was standing nearby. Alas, no, it was his.

I offered some helpful advice, not expecting to be sucked into a conversation in which he told me about his other watch, a Casio, which he pronounced as "keh-SEE-yoh" (it made me wince each time he said it), and said a few other luddite things which most non-WIS wouldn't find odd, but would make people here spontaneously combust if someone started a thread with them. 

I could not end that conversation fast enough. 

klatapat yb snoitseggus cinomed neddiH


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

^^^Please tell me you handed him a business card or _at least_ dropped the website name in the conversation.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Prdrers said:


> ^^^Please tell me you handed him a business card or _at least_ dropped the website name in the conversation.


Are you mad? He'd probably stalk the man with a billion questions until he chose a watch and then Murphy's law would make sure that watch would be the only one slipping past QA for the year


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Are you mad? He'd probably stalk the man with a billion questions until he chose a watch and then Murphy's law would make sure that watch would be the only one slipping past QA for the year


Touché.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

So, after stopping by my mother's grave, I was getting gas & went into the store to get my wife.
I was wearing the watch given to me by my dead mother. 
It is a crappy Movado Museum fake but she bought it thinking it was the real deal.

This douche, no where near water, wearing a diver on leather, starts a condescending conversation with me.

Now I have some nice watches at home, but this guy obviously knew nothing.
I couldn't resist so I made him listen to me go on about my Cuh Sea Oh. 
You know, telling him about its water-proofness, how it was meant for the Sea, etc...
Told him to look into rubber straps & his face went bright red.

I was afraid he was going to follow me outside yammering on about "Bergeon 6111 & spring bar insertion techniques".

Dang, some people's kids.....


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

I wore my Seiko to the shower, forgetting it was on leather.....George costanza's level shrinkage afterward. 
So the 22mm became 20, and had to find the right buckle, and a watch with 20mm lugs ( most of mine are 22):









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

When I was younger and thinner I was into big watches. Now that I'm older and fatter, I want small and thin. I'm always chasing what I don't have.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Most of my watches are safe from getting sold because they wouldn't bring much $$$ at all, so why sell them? Another good reason to deal with ultra affordables. Another reason I don't sell them is I may regret selling later on. There's been a few over the years I sold and wish I would have kept. Watches don't take up much space, so just keep them.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Prdrers said:


> ^^^Please tell me you handed him a business card or _at least_ dropped the website name in the conversation.


No, I did not. If you'd heard the whole conversation, you'd understand.



georgefl74 said:


> Are you mad? He'd probably stalk the man with a billion questions until he chose a watch and then Murphy's law would make sure that watch would be the only one slipping past QA for the year


Also, this.

klatapat yb snoitseggus cinomed neddiH


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cayabo said:


> So, after stopping by my mother's grave, I was getting gas & went into the store to get my wife.
> I was wearing the watch given to me by my dead mother.
> It is a crappy Movado Museum fake but she bought it thinking it was the real deal.
> 
> ...


Touché.

klatapat yb snoitseggus cinomed neddiH


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

docvail said:


> I'm a watch snob.
> 
> Sometimes when I go to my watchmaker's shop, there will be some other patron there to get a battery changed, or a vintage watch serviced.
> 
> ...


I'm strangely curious about what you were buying in that store.

My mind wanders to Homer J picking up his latest copy of "gigantic ass's" from Apu...

Sent from my iPhone using paste and glitter.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Lots of free time today. So, I checked the "High-end watches" forum's WRUW for the very first time just a few minutes ago. I only looked at the last half a dozen pages. I was impressed but also wondered how many of those were fake. Some of them even look a lot like the ones I see frequently around here.:-d


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I don't use the term "flip". I say "sold" or "got rid of".


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

docvail said:


> I'm a watch snob.
> 
> Sometimes when I go to my watchmaker's shop, there will be some other patron there to get a battery changed, or a vintage watch serviced.
> 
> ...


This reminds me of the time I went into a Swatch Group AD and in strolls kid (okay, he was in his 20s) asking if they carried Bulgari watches. I did not want to profile the guy but he was wearing saggy pants, had a lollipop in his mouth and had just leaned a paint-worn BMX bicycle up against the wall outside. The sales person did not know what to say and after a long pause he plainly said no. The guy disinterestedly looked at the various cases and asked for a battery change on his large gold-tone Nixon. The internal logic in the sequence of events was shaky at best so I stuck around to look at the Hamiltons. I confess to feeling guilty about making assumptions based on the person's appearance and wondering if my presence thwarted a robbery but I've witnessed a lot of thieves and muggers escape on bicycles.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

captainmorbid said:


> I'm strangely curious about what you were buying in that store.
> 
> My mind wanders to Homer J picking up his latest copy of "gigantic ass's" from Apu...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using paste and glitter.


I was buying a sandwich.

Here in PA we have a chain of stores called WaWa, which often have an awesome deli counter for fresh food.

klatapat yb snoitseggus cinomed neddiH


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

docvail said:


> Touché.


You teed it up so nicely...


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

docvail said:


> I was buying a sandwich.
> 
> Here in PA we have a chain of stores called WaWa, which often have an awesome deli counter for fresh food.
> 
> klatapat yb snoitseggus cinomed neddiH


That is something of which hasn't caught on in Alberta, decent deli shops. Though there's a damn Doughnut/coffee shop every 50 yards.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

cayabo said:


> So, after stopping by my mother's grave, I was getting gas & went into the store to get my wife.


You can get wives in stores now?

Geez, I've been doing it wrong all this time.

I assume they have a catalogue or some such? And how long between order and delivery? Or do they keep ample stock in-store?

And I think it's sweet that you made the time to share with your dear expired mum that that was the day you were finally getting to meet the woman you were going to marry.



EDIT: Smiley face, just in case it wasn't obvious (can't assume too much these days).


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

piningforthefjords said:


> Do they keep ample stock in-store?


Sure.

I took one that was singing:

I'm all about that bass
'Bout that bass, no treble
Yeah, it's pretty clear, I ain't no size two
But I can shake it, shake it, like I'm supposed to do
'Cause I got that boom boom that all the boys chase
And all the right junk in all the right places


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

docvail said:


> Here in PA we have a chain of stores called WaWa, which often have an awesome deli counter for fresh food.
> 
> klatapat yb snoitseggus cinomed neddiH


I used to live in PA. I miss Wawa.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Sure.
> 
> I took one that was singing:
> 
> ...


Anyone who says they didn't sing that in their head while reading is a danged liar.


----------



## Jables341 (May 7, 2016)

I recently got this watch for myself after online stalking it for about a month, but when it arrived I decided to give it to my son. Unboxing and all. In my mind it was like walking over coals handing him the box. Really wanting to keep it for myself.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess to often saying, without irony, "COSC, muthaf*ckas!" under my breath whenever I see a Seiko 7S movement run at +/-4s over the course of a day.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Poor Old Dave said:


> Meanwhile Poor Old Dave tries to get a truck.
> Can't be worried about chapter ring alignment and such.
> Do rather want a Seiko Solar Orange Diver....


Poor Old Dave
Can only respond in Haiku
our hopes go out to him.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

jisham said:


> Poor Old Dave
> Can only respond in Haiku
> our hopes go out to him.


Dude, not a haiku
Anywhere yet on this page
Syllables, do count!


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

hwa said:


> Dude, not a haiku
> Anywhere yet on this page
> Syllables, do count!


Mainspring winds down - stops
Time passes by regardless 
What does it matter?


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

hwa said:


> Dude, not a haiku
> Anywhere yet on this page
> Syllables, do count!


I'm an engineer
Not a foreign lit major
I don't know the rules


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

I like to just shave one leg so as it brushes against my other hairy leg it feels sensual, just like im brushing against a womans leg all day...


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I really need to block Evine. That way when I've been drinking I won't order anything I regret... anymore...


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

djdertate said:


> I just destroyed a watch last weekend thinking I could easily make a 19mm lug width watch a 20mm watch.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


If you don't try to put it back together, it isn't really destroyed.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Who's orange Citizen?


The one looking to ruin America


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

old revolution
colonies divert to beans—
camellia leaves weep

tender leaves unfurl
mainspring uncoils gracefully
peaceful harmony


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Cobia said:


> I like to just shave one leg so as it brushes against my other hairy leg it feels sensual, just like im brushing against a womans leg all day...


So, nothing that Chonopolis has come out with has skeezed me out. But this ...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

jisham said:


> Only respond in Haiku.


You know in "The Wire" when they had the F-word scene?
Imagine them doing a Haiku & then mentally cut-&-paste here.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm officially into I *NEED* a new watch box territory.

my watch box is full
Michael Graves Ivoryspring
that is nature, right?


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Jables341 said:


> I recently got this watch for myself after online stalking it for about a month, but when it arrived I decided to give it to my son. Unboxing and all. In my mind it was like walking over coals handing him the box. Really wanting to keep it for myself.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Wow, nice pic Jables341.;-)


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Further words on Poor Old Daves truck search.
A rather badly communication with a salesman got $317 
as a monthly payment last night about 7pm.
My Dad found out today that it was for 36 months.
That comes out to over $10k on $5k loan.
On a 2000 model truck. Wrong on so many levels.
One more chance on that particular truck.
Talk to our local bank about it.

Watch related. I was sent a Fossil white dial quartz (which I knew was coming) 
And a Momentum watch with a luminescent dial (surprise).
So no requirement to get a Seiko or anything else for the time being.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Dave!!! Never ever buy a vehicle based on a targeted monthly payment. They'll get you every time. Well thankfully not this time.


----------



## Jables341 (May 7, 2016)

Not my pic. 

Saved from another poster in another thread. I liked the pic also. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Dave!!! Never ever buy a vehicle based on a targeted monthly payment. They'll get you every time. Well thankfully not this time.


Untrue!

Unless you're paying cash it's important to know a comfortable payment. Do the math yourself, know what will work for you and your budget.

Payments are just a function of terms which are set by lenders. The math's not that hard and there are many online tools.

Brought to you by WUS' resident used car salesman.

:-d

eta: Dave's example above smells rather fishy though! Credit Unions are a great second/third option. Good to keep everybody honest.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

There used to be a bald patch on my arm hidden by my watch.
That's because I used to test out my kitchen knives after sharpening them by shaving my arm.


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

Cobia said:


> I like to just shave one leg so as it brushes against my other hairy leg it feels sensual, just like im brushing against a womans leg all day...


I shave just one leg
Brushing against my other hairy leg
It feels sensual
Like brushing against a woman's leg -
All day

(Free-form tanka
Sorry -
Couldn't resist)


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I really like watches but I do not LOVE LOVE watches.
You could reduce my entire collection down to TWO and I still would be happy.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I did a review of one of my Swatches where I referred to a design element on the band reminding me of an anus, and I'm not sure anyone noticed.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm sort of stuck... I don't really want more budget watches.. because I have a lot of them.. and I can't justify buying a non budget watch monetarily atm.. so I am probably not buying for the time being any more.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Deity42 said:


> I did a review of one of my Swatches where I referred to a design element on the band reminding me of an anus, and I'm not sure anyone noticed.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

atarione said:


> I'm sort of stuck... I don't really want more budget watches.. because I have a lot of them.. and I can't justify buying a non budget watch monetarily atm.. so I am probably not buying for the time being any more.


I'm in the same boat with the holidays and property taxes due in December. I am not likely to have any major watch purchases until next spring...or at least none that I can foresee or am planning to make. If anything, I need to pare down my collection to make room in my watch box and rebuild my watch fund.


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

The last few weeks (months?) I've been grabbing a watch at random out of my drawer when I leave the house. I don't bother to wind any of my watches regularly or put them on a winder, so any watch I pick up will be almost guaranteed to have stopped.

Here's the thing... If it's an automatic, I don't bother setting the time. If it's a manual wind, I _may_ wind it half-heartedly (ie. not a full wind), but also won't bother setting the time.

So I'm wearing a watch showing the wrong time and date the entire day, possibly has even stopped running, and I don't even notice. When I need to know the time or date, my first instinct is to check my phone, iPad, laptop, wall clock, ask someone nearby etc (you get the idea).

I've been waiting for someone to tell me "Hey, your watch is wrong", but so far... Nothing. Nada. Zip. Zilch. Zero. A Big Fat Egg.

It turns out my watches are just for show. I like how they look and feel on my wrist, but they're utterly useless from a functional point of view_ for me_. At this stage, they're just a part of my wardrobe.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

piningforthefjords said:


> The last few weeks (months?) I've been grabbing a watch at random out of my drawer when I leave the house. I don't bother to wind any of my watches regularly or put them on a winder, so any watch I pick up will be almost guaranteed to have stopped.
> 
> Here's the thing... If it's an automatic, I don't bother setting the time. If it's a manual wind, I _may_ wind it half-heartedly (ie. not a full wind), but also won't bother setting the time.
> 
> ...


You just need some discipline. If I find myself getting the time from a wall clock or computer, I give myself a good flogging and direct my attention to my wrist.


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

saturnine said:


> You just need some discipline. If I find myself getting the time from a wall clock or computer, I give myself a good flogging and direct my attention to my wrist.


I don't need a reason for a good flog.

In fact, before my next flogging session I'm going to prepare by shaving just one of my legs...


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

BevoWatch said:


> If you think that's unnatural, what about guys that put their watch on top of their food. Am I the only one that think it's disgusting? I've seen watches on top of donuts, by their hamburger and fries, watch hanging by the rim of a cocktail drink. Yum......:-s


Ha ha, yes.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Or on a rock!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

saturnine said:


> Ha ha, yes.


I'm familiar with water resistance, but I am afraid I missed the post that covers coffee resistance.

Here is my "food" inspired image.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Or on a rock!


I give exception to photos such as this, b/c:

A. Bronze is an alloy which includes minerals, therefore the minerals the watch is laid upon complement the fact that the watch is derived from them.

B. The lichen brings to mind the patinas that can form on such metals.

C. I like the watch (minus strap).


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Jables341 said:


> Not my pic.
> 
> Saved from another poster in another thread. I liked the pic also.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


You really should give credit to that poster the next time you post his pic.


----------



## Jables341 (May 7, 2016)

I confess, I used Bevowatch's photo in one of my above post. The cool shot with the fly reel and the Rangeman. 
Nice photos Bevowatch and cool five rings on the zee Russian.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

saturnine said:


> I give exception to photos such as this, b/c:
> 
> A. Bronze is an alloy which includes minerals, therefore the minerals the watch is laid upon complement the fact that the watch is derived from them.
> 
> ...


No need to give exception: I was posting as a contrast: this is my watch and I took that photo recently on a hike by Ruby lake near Monmouth lakes, CA.









The watch came with an additional strap ( NATO with brass rings) I just happened to be using the rubber one.

I was very intrigued by the lichens indeed.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

Deity42 said:


> I did a review of one of my Swatches where I referred to a design element on the band reminding me of an anus, and I'm not sure anyone noticed.


I chortled


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

A six watch box will hold me for a year or two.

Also for the staged shot haters:









:-d


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Cobia said:


> I like to just shave one leg so as it brushes against my other hairy leg it feels sensual, just like im brushing against a womans leg all day...


TMI 

This thread needs boundaries and I think we just crossed one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

Every time I make a 'reasonable' offer to a seller, the watch has already been sold for the asking price. Too many rich people on the sales forum :-(


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

My Sister was assured that if I showed up prior to 7pm I would get the deposit and the folder of info back.

Think of the dealership as the immovable object. They gave me a runaround.

Think of my Sister as the irresistible force. My neighbor Rita is going to take her to the dealership today.

One of the business managers listened to my problems with the deal. He said he'll work on a deal we'll accept.

Wish I could be there for the pretty fireworks!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I have mixed feelings when I open the last post on a thread, and it turns out 
to be a post by someone on my IGNORE list.

Glad not to read it, but annoyed that I opened it.


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

These three guys:



Cobia said:


> I like to just shave one leg so as it brushes against my other hairy leg it feels sensual, just like im brushing against a womans leg all day...





chuasam said:


> There used to be a bald patch on my arm hidden by my watch.
> That's because I used to test out my kitchen knives after sharpening them by shaving my arm.





Deity42 said:


> I did a review of one of my Swatches where I referred to a design element on the band reminding me of an anus, and I'm not sure anyone noticed.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

helibg said:


> Every time I make a 'reasonable' offer to a seller, the watch has already been sold for the asking price. Too many rich people on the sales forum :-(


Serves you right for low balling.


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

chuasam said:


> Serves you right for low balling.


Well I never said anything about low balling. If a seller is asking for $200 I usually offer $150 and hope to strike a deal somewhere in between. At least for me that is not low balling. I am a graduate student and those few dollars saved mean a week's grocery for me. A lot of people here are older and at stages of their careers where they don't care about haggling for small amounts so they end up buying a watch at the asking price.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

helibg said:


> Well I never said anything about low balling. If a seller is asking for $200 I usually offer $150 and hope to strike a deal somewhere in between. At least for me that is not low balling. I am a graduate student and those few dollars saved mean a week's grocery for me. A lot of people here are older and at stages of their careers where they don't care about haggling for small amounts so they end up buying a watch at the asking price.


Imagine you're selling a watch. You think $200 is a fair deal. Someone comes along and offers $150. If a few dollars saved is a week of grocery, perhaps another watch isn't the best option.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I REALLY like display casebacks on automatics. Even if it is not decorated, modified, etc. 
1. I just think the movement looks cool.
2. I like to see what I paid for. 

Yes I am aware of the trade offs involved in having display casebacks and no I do not expect them on all autos nor has it ever been a deal breaker for me on one.


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

chuasam said:


> Imagine you're selling a watch. You think $200 is a fair deal. Someone comes along and offers $150. If a few dollars saved is a week of grocery, perhaps another watch isn't the best option.


Are you saying that every watch should be sold at the asking price? If the asking price is 200, I offer 150, and the deal is done at 175 that is a fair deal and not low balling in my opinion. And if I want to pursue a hobby while remaining within my means I have the right to do it so your condescending comment is rather irrelevant.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

helibg said:


> Are you saying that every watch should be sold at the asking price? If the asking price is 200, I offer 150, and the deal is done at 175 that is a fair deal and not low balling in my opinion. And if I want to pursue a hobby while remaining within my means I have the right to do it so your condescending comment is rather irrelevant.


Not touching on the whole lowballing debate you're having with chuasam.

It could be the market for said watch is set at $200 or $200 is already a good deal. For example, if the lowest price a watch has sold before is $250 and someone then asks for $200, then it makes a lot sense that the seller will get asking. In those situations, you send the PM offering to buy asking and hope you're the first in line.


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

NightOwl said:


> Not touching on the whole lowballing debate you're having with chuasam.
> 
> It could be the market for said watch is set at $200 or $200 is already a good deal. For example, if the lowest price a watch has sold before is $250 and someone then asks for $200, then it makes a lot sense that the seller will get asking. In those situations, you send the PM offering to buy asking and hope you're the first in line.


I agree with you. There is a lot of variation in how reasonable sellers are with their demands and I have myself had good transactions on the forum without much haggling. And to be honest my original comment about rich people in the sales forum was only half serious. I just got sidetracked into the argument about low balling.


----------



## Syncswim (Jul 20, 2016)

NightOwl said:


> Not touching on the whole lowballing debate you're having with chuasam.
> 
> It could be the market for said watch is set at $200 or $200 is already a good deal. For example, if the lowest price a watch has sold before is $250 and someone then asks for $200, then it makes a lot sense that the seller will get asking. In those situations, you send the PM offering to buy asking and hope you're the first in line.


My only experience in negotiating watch prices is in shops and eBay, not WUS, but my general assumption when a secondhand item is advertised as "OBO" or "Offers welcome" is that the seller's listed price has some level of markup vs. the median secondhand value for it. This is the "rationale" for haggling -- the seller is expected to shoot high, the prospective buyer is expected to shoot low and then they work towards a middle point.

Think of the process of negotiating salary for a new job. You likely know the median pay in your region for the job you do as well as having a general idea of the minimum bump you'd be willing to take from your current pay, but that's not what you're going to ask for. Instead, you ask for a certain percentage higher than that based on whatever qualifications/experience/education you're bringing (in watch terms this could be, like, all original parts, LN condition, box and papers included etc.).

I.e., you know off the bat that negotiations are going to skew lower from the price you list, so adjust accordingly. If someone cops your item at your marked up rate without bothering to haggle, then, well, kudos to you for knowing how to play the game.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Syncswim said:


> My only experience in negotiating watch prices is in shops and eBay, not WUS, but my general assumption when a secondhand item is advertised as "OBO" or "Offers welcome" is that the seller's listed price has some level of markup vs. the median secondhand value for it. This is the "rationale" for haggling -- the seller is expected to shoot high, the prospective buyer is expected to shoot low and then they work towards a middle point.
> 
> Think of the process of negotiating salary for a new job. You likely know the median pay in your region for the job you do as well as having a general idea of the minimum bump you'd be willing to take from your current pay, but that's not what you're going to ask for. Instead, you ask for a certain percentage higher than that based on whatever qualifications/experience/education you're bringing (in watch terms this could be, like, all original parts, LN condition, box and papers included etc.).
> 
> I.e., you know off the bat that negotiations are going to skew lower from the price you list, so adjust accordingly. If someone cops your item at your marked up rate without bothering to haggle, then, well, kudos to you for knowing how to play the game.


That's the thing with general assumptions (and I agree in principal with your comments), while they may be accurate in the aggregate, when talking about specific incidents they may not necessarily apply.

For example, I recently saw a watch for sale that normally goes for $500-$600, depending on various factors, condition, boxes, papers, etc. The seller listed a LNIB watch for $350 with full papers, boxes, and warranty. I tripped over myself to buy it for $350 but I was too late. I was the third person to agree to the asking price so the seller choose to deal with the first person in line. Knowing the price-point of that particular piece meant I knew from the get-go that this was not a OBO type of situation. Had I been the first person in line and tired to negotiate him down to $300 (either through my unfamiliarity with the market price or my desire to extract an even greater deal), I would have been passed over.

It's a lot like your job example. If an employer offered a salary 50% above the topmost range (even with variables such as benefits offered, experience, location, education, qualifications, etc. factored in) would you take the offer or negotiate for an additional 10%, knowing there are comparable applicants in the candidate pool?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I turned 40 years old recently. Low-balling is fast becoming my future.


----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

My true confession: I don't know what F71 stands for. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

thomisking said:


> My true confession: I don't know what F71 stands for.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


It's the affordables forum.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I turned 40 years old recently. Low-balling fast becoming my future.


Beat me to it. Good one...


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

chuasam said:


> Serves you right for low balling.


There's nothing wrong with making an offer. I can't understand why it's OK to ask for any price (and let's face it: some sellers are asking for prices as if they were an AD) but it's not OK to offer a price? Market forces will determine the final price in any way. Western world and middle class would be in much better shape if haggling wasn't so put off by "the man". You could always ignore an offer if you don't like it.


----------



## davemachin (May 25, 2016)

I have a few digital watches in a drawer set to standard time and I'm too lazy to adjust them so I'm waiting for the clocks to change so I can wear them again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

If someone offers a below asking price bid I:

A) confirm their desire to own
B) automatically reject the first offer out of hand
C) visualize the simplest path to a transaction

What happens next is a crapshoot and tons of fun! 

Ideally, I turn the "how low will you go" around; say no to their first offer and ask for a better one.

Give up ground in halves; want 175, offered 150 and rejected (by me haha), offer 165. This shows good faith to the seller, easing the path to an amount somewhere in the middle. Give something to get something

Or whatever.

Maybe I should start drinking again... :-d


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

davemachin said:


> I have a few digital watches in a drawer set to standard time and I'm too lazy to adjust them so I'm waiting for the clocks to change so I can wear them again.


I have a digital watch in a drawer that is set to 2014 time that I'm too lazy to find.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

First thing I do with a new watch that is over 100m water resistance: shower with it, if it fails ( rare) back it goes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Sabadabadoo said:


> First thing I do with a new watch that is over 100m water resistance: shower with it, if it fails ( rare) back it goes!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell, I do that just to redistribute the grease under the bezel so I am not losing skin just trying to turn it.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

I used to like my Vostok Amphibia Scuba dude until I left it off my winder and I had to set the date on it... I wanted to kill myself...

But I still can't bring myself to sell it... I'm sick, i know 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

helibg said:


> Well I never said anything about low balling. If a seller is asking for $200 I usually offer $150 and hope to strike a deal somewhere in between. At least for me that is not low balling. I am a graduate student and those few dollars saved mean a week's grocery for me. A lot of people here are older and at stages of their careers where they don't care about haggling for small amounts so they end up buying a watch at the asking price.


Offering 25% below asking price is low balling. When you continually lose out to someone else at a higher price you should take that as a hint.

As a regular seller let me give my perspective on low balling:
I find it disrespectful. It says to me "I'm not a serious buyer. If you're stupid enough to accept my low ball then I win. If you're smart enough to reject then I've lost nothing". Or alternatively it says "I really don't know the market value of this watch so let me just throw a price out there and see what happens".
So, in summary, I'm not interested in negotiating with low ballers.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess I am drunk as all f-ck right now and am deathly afraid I will make an impulsive purchase.


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

cpl said:


> Offering 25% below asking price is low balling. When you continually lose out to someone else at a higher price you should take that as a hint.
> 
> As a regular seller let me give my perspective on low balling:
> I find it disrespectful. It says to me "I'm not a serious buyer. If you're stupid enough to accept my low ball then I win. If you're smart enough to reject then I've lost nothing". Or alternatively it says "I really don't know the market value of this watch so let me just throw a price out there and see what happens".
> So, in summary, I'm not interested in negotiating with low ballers.


Firstly my original comment was only half serious. I had no idea these things are taken so seriously and I will start a debate. I respect your opinion but don't agree with it. Offering 25% below asking price may or may not be low balling depending on how realistic the asking price is. It is not as if all sellers demand fair prices. A lot of online sellers (not wus but sellers in general) expect a little bit of negotiation and build that margin into the asking price. Secondly, what the 'fair market price' of a used watch should be is inherently subjective. If the seller has the right to demand what he feels is the fair price then the buyer also has the right to offer what he feels is fair. An extremely low offer maybe disrespectful but some outrageous asking prices are also counting on the buyers unfamiliarity with online shopping and prices. I have purchased multiple watches from the forum so it is not as if I am constantly making low offers and waiting for an unsuspecting naive seller to fall into my trap. Most of the time I either end up with a mutually acceptable deal or get a polite refusal which in my opinion is exactly how it should be.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

helibg said:


> Well I never said anything about low balling. If a seller is asking for $200 I usually offer $150 and hope to strike a deal somewhere in between. At least for me that is not low balling. I am a graduate student and those few dollars saved mean a week's grocery for me. A lot of people here are older and at stages of their careers where they don't care about haggling for small amounts so they end up buying a watch at the asking price.


I've followed the discussion so far and feel you caught a lot of flak undeservedly, just for being honest.

Usually I will trim a little bit off a stated price if the buyer demonstrates firm will to buy at this price but 'wonders' if I could eat postage fees or throw in say a strap. I will also trim if the buyer is an early responder or offers to buy a couple of items at once or is a return buyer.

However, whenever there is a single offer that seems to be 'testing the waters' I'm quick to shoot it down or respond without a counteroffer saying that I'm only talking serious offers. This after a particular sale received a string of 'offers' without any commitment to buy that I think probably originated from the same guy with different accounts, trying to see how low I would go or grooming me somehow to accept a low ball he eventually threw from an account with more posts. The guy actually made me put a OHPF for a few days that ruined my sale to a genuinely interested party. Paranoid? maybe, but that's the Internet, trust no one.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I don't think I'll ever find a watch that will make me lose interest in the others. In fact, I don't want to find it. If I lost interest in all my other watches, that would be such a waste!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I don't know what to think.
We get to go to the Ford dealer today.
Supposedly we will get a check and a folder.
But the son of the owner wants to talk to us.
They had best not get us to sick Rita on them.....


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I don't know what to think.
We get to go to the Ford dealer today.
Supposedly we will get a check and a folder.
But the son of the owner wants to talk to us.
They had best not get us to sick Rita on them.....


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

Poor Old Dave said:


> But the son of the owner wants to talk to us.


Does this mean they're going to try and get you to change your mind or suck you back in by being:
- nice-y nice-y (as if you're long lost friends)
- then playing the guilt card / sob story
- then being push-y push-y
- then finally being outright difficult?

Speaking from personal experience. LOL.

Or maybe he's got a gift basket and bottle of champagne for you.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

This morning, out of the blue, my wife tells me to refrain from buying myself any watches, watch accessories, or records (my other hobby). Not because we can't afford the purchases, but because my 40th birthday is coming up at the end of November and Christmas is a month after that and I have a habit of buying myself something this time of year that ends up being the exact item she's bought for me as a gift. 

I didn't have the heart to tell her that later today I'm expecting a limited edition colored vinyl LP to be delivered. And as she was telling me this I was in the process of taking advantage of the 15% off sale at Crafter Blue. 

It's a disease, I tell you.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> I don't think I'll ever find a watch that will make me lose interest in the others. In fact, I don't want to find it. If I lost interest in all my other watches, that would be such a waste!


I said the exact same thing about Marriage.


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

Re: Lowballing/pricing

Depending on where you are in the world (especially some places where haggling is completely expected), a 150 offer for a 200 list might mean an instant, "sold."

In other places, it might be considered in insulting offer.

Sometimes it's hard to tell where a watch is actually located, even if the majority of WUS members seem to be from English-speaking countries or those nearby.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

davemachin said:


> I have a few digital watches in a drawer set to standard time and I'm too lazy to adjust them so I'm waiting for the clocks to change so I can wear them again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I read this as if you had an entire drawer dedicated to watches set to std time (with additional drawers set to alternate times). And given the WIS disease, wouldn't surprise me in the least.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess I get unreasonably annoyed and will turn off a YouTube watch review if and when a reviewer calls a cupcake crown an onion crown. This happened twice recently. Cupcakes are not onions.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

I've been wearing nothing but my GDX-6900 for the past 24 hrs. It's the biggest one I have, and I'm trying to prepare my wrist for my incoming Ranger.


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

When I first started looking at watches I thought quartz meant the type of crystal. Oh, its not a quartz, its a sapphire. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Saxman8845 said:


> When I first started looking at watches I thought quartz meant the type of crystal. Oh, its not a quartz, its a sapphire.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


I had an educated friend ask me the opposite question; "A sapphire crystal? How do they work?"


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess I get unreasonably annoyed and will turn off a YouTube watch review if and when a reviewer calls a cupcake crown an onion crown. This happened twice recently. Cupcakes are not onions.


Surely there's a more appropriate term than cupcake. I doubt the Swiss watch industry would have named given the crown a name that sounds like it belongs to a doll's accessory.

I do see your point though when reviewers who are supposed to know what they are talking about, don't.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

jupiter6 said:


> Surely there's a more appropriate term than cupcake. I doubt the Swiss watch industry would have named given the crown a name that sounds like it belongs to a doll's accessory.
> 
> I do see your point though when reviewers who are supposed to know what they are talking about, don't.


I can almost guarantee that the cupcake crown was named thusly by an American! (Disclaimer, I am an American). The only thing we love better than naming things is RENAMING things!

Example: "This is a beautiful river valley, what do you call it?", asks the Pioneer to his Native American guide. "It is known as Walahala Maluka, which means 'land of peace and virtue." The Pioneer turns back to the beautiful scene before him and utters "That's beautiful, my dear friend, we shall call it The New river from this point forward, for I have just discovered it anew!".

Or the instance of naming things outright...we love that too! We love it so much we'll make up words derived from nothing or even be so bold as to add numbers into an arrangement! We dropped Britain like a bad habit so you know what, we're going to drop unneeded letters from elegant British words that we're just too lazy to include!

I could go on and on about this topic but I'll end with this:

In all our naming things, why have we not come up with a proper name for The Sun and The Moon? Every other planet has a proper name for their moons. Every other solar system has a name for their sun? I think it's sheer ego! Not only do we feel entitled to name other beings belongings, but our's is THE SUN and THE MOON! Yours, alien, is only (a) sun, and (a) moon! And that's all there is to it!!


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

justadad said:


> I can almost guarantee that the cupcake crown was named thusly by an American! (Disclaimer, I am an American). The only thing we love better than naming things is RENAMING things!
> 
> Example: "This is a beautiful river valley, what do you call it?", asks the Pioneer to his Native American guide. "It is known as Walahala Maluka, which means 'land of peace and virtue." The Pioneer turns back to the beautiful scene before him and utters "That's beautiful, my dear friend, we shall call it The New river from this point forward, for I have just discovered it anew!".
> 
> ...


The sun is named Sol, and the moon is Luna.

Which were then changed by the English, I'm shocked that there hasn't been a push by corporate America to rename them yet.

Sent from my iPhone using paste and glitter.


----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

I hate this oil boom has halted (although i no longer work in the oilfield, the business i work in works on oil related trucks and equipment, and they arent moving like they used to). Now that i get a real spark for watches again, and want to start collecting, im broke and get jealous looking at all of these fine watches here. And everyones awesome timepieces.   *hides*

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

captainmorbid said:


> The sun is named Sol, and the moon is Luna.
> 
> Which were then changed by the English, I'm shocked that there hasn't been a push by corporate America to rename them yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using paste and glitter.


Not changed, translated. They still simply mean Sun and Moon. They are both derived from Solar and Lunar which (for arguments sake of staying on topic) were used to tell time. One sol on earth is about 24 hours, however one sol on Pluto (sorry Pluto) is about 155ish hours. There are many "names" given to the Sun and Moon (most of which far predate Latin) but none have stuck and most are dead languages now! We still call them Sun and Moon. Science evidently has better things to work on like like climate change and disease control/cure!

Now that I think about it, maybe that's a good thing!!


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

justadad said:


> In all our naming things, why have we not come up with a proper name for The Sun and The Moon? Every other planet has a proper name for their moons. Every other solar system has a name for their sun? I think it's sheer ego! Not only do we feel entitled to name other beings belongings, but our's is THE SUN and THE MOON! Yours, alien, is only (a) sun, and (a) moon! And that's all there is to it!!


It's the other way around.The sun was called "Sun" long before men kind knew other "suns" existed. Same goes for the moon. Man know of one "sun" and one "moon" and all the rest was simply "stars". It is out of that laziness that we named "sun" every star that is the center of a planetary system, and moon for every satellite that orbits a planet. But this laziness is not american, and if you search for an american vice in all this story it is only yours - proclaiming that inventing these names was american. These names where in use hounded of years before Christopher Columbus was born.

But I like the way you think. ;-)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Ten-Ten said:


> I have a digital watch in a drawer that is set to 2014 time that I'm too lazy to find.


Ahhhhh...2014 time.

That was good time.

Not like today's shoddy 2016 time. My how standards have fallen...

klatapat yb snoitseggus cinomed neddiH


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess I get unreasonably annoyed and will turn off a YouTube watch review if and when a reviewer calls a cupcake crown an onion crown. This happened twice recently. Cupcakes are not onions.


They ain't muffins either, unless the muffin has icing, and if it does, it makes you wonder if it ain't a cupcake, don't it?

klatapat yb snoitseggus cinomed neddiH


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

justadad said:


> Not changed, translated. They still simply mean Sun and Moon. They are both derived from Solar and Lunar which (for arguments sake of staying on topic) were used to tell time. One sol on earth is about 24 hours, however one sol on Pluto (sorry Pluto) is about 155ish hours. There are many "names" given to the Sun and Moon (most of which far predate Latin) but none have stuck and most are dead languages now! We still call them Sun and Moon. Science evidently has better things to work on like like climate change and disease control/cure!
> 
> Now that I think about it, maybe that's a good thing!!


All true. Though translated and changed is semantics.

Though Helios System sounds cool...

Sent from my iPhone using paste and glitter.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

captainmorbid said:


> All true. Though translated and changed is semantics.
> 
> Though Helios System sounds cool...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using paste and glitter.


That does have a ring to it! I fear if anything were to change, a previous poster might be right, it would gain corporate sponsorship! Either that of there would be a website(s) dedicated to crowd-sourcing a name and we'd end up with something like Starticus!

Yeah, I changed my mind, I think everything is just fine the way it is!


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

justadad said:


> That does have a ring to it! I fear if anything were to change, a previous poster might be right, it would gain corporate sponsorship! Either that of there would be a website(s) dedicated to crowd-sourcing a name and we'd end up with something like Starticus!
> 
> Yeah, I changed my mind, I think everything is just fine the way it is!


Fiery-Mc-Hot-Hot would probably win.

The Sun, brought to you by Sunlight dish soap... heh.

Sent from my iPhone using paste and glitter.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I hereby rename the Sun as Francis, and the Moon shall be known henceforth as Gina.
Yes I'm a bloody American.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> I hereby rename the Sun as Francis, and the Moon shall be known henceforth as Gina.
> Yes I'm a bloody American.


I can't wait for the next full-Ginal eclipse!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

There is only one solar system. Calling other planetary systems "solar systems" is incorrect, since they don't orbit our sun.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Sabadabadoo said:


> First thing I do with a new watch that is over 100m water resistance: shower with it, if it fails ( rare) back it goes!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you have returned watches after you showered with them...do you return a box of cereal to the store if it gets soggy in milk?


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

captainmorbid said:


> The sun is named Sol, and the moon is Luna.
> 
> Which were then changed by the English, I'm shocked that there hasn't been a push by corporate America to rename them yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using paste and glitter.


They should allow corporate naming rights for the moon and sun. Maybe they can call it "Bank of America Moon" and "Microsoft Sun"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

captainmorbid said:


> Fiery-Mc-Hot-Hot would probably win.
> 
> The Sun, brought to you by Sunlight dish soap... heh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using paste and glitter.


The Sun, brought to you my Sun Microsystems.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

saturnine said:


> So you have returned watches after you showered with them...do you return a box of cereal to the store if it gets soggy in milk?


Only with Cheerios, Don't everyone ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I've always wanted to set a watch on fire...don't know why.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm kinda on the lookout for NATO straps that match vehicles from my fav TV shows and movies. Orange with black stripe for The Dukes of Hazzard General Lee. Maroon with thin white and black stripes for the Sanford and Son truck. Black with gold stripe for the Smokey and the Bandit Trans Am. And red with white stripe fro the Starsky and Hutch car.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Actually our star's name is Sun. Note the capitalization to denote a proper noun. And our moon is simply Moon. Also note the capitalization.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> I'm kinda on the lookout for NATO straps that match vehicles from my fav TV shows and movies. Orange with black stripe for The Dukes of Hazzard General Lee. Maroon with thin white and black stripes for the Sanford and Son truck. Black with gold stripe for the Smokey and the Bandit Trans Am. And red with white stripe fro the Starsky and Hutch car.
> 
> View attachment 9792914
> 
> ...












I have a nato to match it!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

joepac said:


> They should allow corporate naming rights for the moon and sun. Maybe they can call it "Bank of America Moon" and "Microsoft Sun"


This reminds me of that joke from way back about the Soviets reaching the moon first and painting it red while the Americans patiently wait for them to finish so they can add the Coca-Cola logo.

Handily, it can be updated to modern times by replacing the USSR with China!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

The visit to the dealership wasn't TOO bad.
Buck Anderson wanted to show us it wasn't their fault.
But he never explained how financing $5,000 turned into financing $8,825.
Needless to say we are done with Anderson Ford.

As far as watches go. Need to visit the Time Factory and get another Timex or two.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> I'm kinda on the lookout for NATO straps that match vehicles from my fav TV shows and movies. Orange with black stripe for The Dukes of Hazzard General Lee. Maroon with thin white and black stripes for the Sanford and Son truck. Black with gold stripe for the Smokey and the Bandit Trans Am. And red with white stripe fro the Starsky and Hutch car.
> 
> View attachment 9792914


Holy mother, I wanted a large die cast (ERTL?) toy of that car _so damn bad_ as a kid. Which reminds me, I need to introduce my boys to that show.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I confess, I just burned the f**k out of my tongue & the back of my throat b/c I am tired & not properly respecting the temperature of my tea. I suspect I will be feeling that for a few days.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I turned 40 years old recently. Low-balling is fast becoming my future.


I think the OP was talking about buying watches, but thank you for sharing!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

saturnine said:


> I confess, I just burned the f**k out of my tongue & the back of my throat b/c I am tired & not properly respecting the temperature of my tea. I suspect I will be feeling that for a few days.


I lose a layer of skin on the roof of my mouth every month due to hot pizza. This is American pizza which is lava hot oil and cheese hiding tomato plasma underneath. The crust holding it all is less an accomplice than the mastermind by telling my hand, "Don't worry, it isn't hot at all. Go for it."


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Sometimes like to tie up one arm with rope so it goes numb, then when i touch myself it feels like somebody else hand...


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I lose a layer of skin on the roof of my mouth every month due to hot pizza. This is American pizza which is lava hot oil and cheese hiding tomato plasma underneath. The crust holding it all is less an accomplice than the mastermind by telling my hand, "Don't worry, it isn't hot at all. Go for it."


Sounds like a lawsuit to me...

Pizza boxes should come with warning labels.

Sent from my iPhone using paste and glitter.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I will be eating as much of my children's candy as I can get away with over the next several days (I'm protecting their teeth you see).

Though they're getting older & better at the maths. My only hope is my 5 year old since his counting ability does not extend much beyond 20, but he's so obsessed w/candy...alas, this could be the end.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Cobia said:


> Sometimes like to tie up one arm with rope so it goes numb, then when i touch myself it feels like somebody else hand...


You need to level-up, man. Paint your nails and put on your mom's watch.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Sometimes like to tie up one arm with rope so it goes numb, then when i touch myself it feels like somebody else hand...


That's called: The Stranger!


----------



## Mathoro (Mar 9, 2016)

My regret was buying a Swiss skeleton watch with a drilled/engraved ETA movement. It cost 1500 bucks and I could hardly read the damn thing. And as it turns out, I got bored watching a nothing special movement in action. Then, I took a big hit flipping it. I so could have spent that money better!


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I get many more likes on the F71 WRUW than the F2 WRUW. Guess my watches are not expensive enough for them.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> I get many more likes on the F71 WRUW than the F2 WRUW. Guess my watches are not expensive enough for them.


I've had the exact same experience. One day I got literally 0 likes. Usually I get at least one.

Usually GDUB always comes through with a like!

On a whole F71 has way more diverse, interesting, vintage, micro, all sorts of stuff cooler watches.

F71 is like F2 for cool people.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Deity42 said:


> I've had the exact same experience. One day I got literally 0 likes. Usually I get at least one.
> 
> Usually GDUB always comes through with a like!
> 
> ...


I don't care to get into the class divide on a watch forum, but all it takes is to say "F-Seventy-One" aloud to see that this is the place to be. It is reminiscent of SR-71, one of the coolest airplanes ever created, if not exactly affordable.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

What's F2? 🤔

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

justadad said:


> Cobia said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes like to tie up one arm with rope so it goes numb, then when i touch myself it feels like somebody else hand...
> ...


*****. I just spit coffee out of my mouth reading this. Well-played.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Valth said:


> I hate this oil boom has halted (although i no longer work in the oilfield, the business i work in works on oil related trucks and equipment, and they arent moving like they used to). Now that i get a real spark for watches again, and want to start collecting, im broke and get jealous looking at all of these fine watches here. And everyones awesome timepieces.   *hides*
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I feel you. I gave the oil field a try back in 2012. I was a teacher for 10 years and tired of it, so I moved to Watford City, ND, and got a job working on the pipeline. The hours were long, and the job was hard, but man, those paychecks were amazing.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> I get many more likes on the F71 WRUW than the F2 WRUW. Guess my watches are not expensive enough for them.


Same experience. I guess F2 ain't fo dem poorz


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I donate to the Canadian Diabetes Association not because I'm charitable but because I'm completely self serving.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I get irritated when otherwise good YouTube reviewers mispronounce, over-pronounce or over-ethnicize the pronunciation of words and names. One reviewer does it so often I want to grab him by the shoulders and shake him while yelling: "Say 'spaghetti' motherf*cker, say 'spaghetti!' C'mon!" (If you are reading this incognito and know I am talking about you, please say 'spaghetti' in your next video. That would be awesome.)


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm currently beta testing the new Apple Watch - the iFlesh


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Speaking of F71 and affordable. Since starting out almost 2 seconds fast on the first day I wore it it has settled down to running almost perfect for two or three weeks.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I get irritated when otherwise good YouTube reviewers mispronounce, over-pronounce or over-ethnicize the pronunciation of words and names. One reviewer does it so often I want to grab him by the shoulders and shake him while yelling: "Say 'spaghetti' motherf*cker, say 'spaghetti!' C'mon!" (If you are reading this incognito and know I am talking about you, please say 'spaghetti' in your next video. That would be awesome.)


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> I'm currently beta testing the new Apple Watch - the iFlesh


I think a micro adjustment may be in order...?


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

cairoanan said:


> I'm currently beta testing the new Apple Watch - the iFlesh


I am guessing it is a Seiko dive watch from the imprint, am I correct?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I am guessing it is a Seiko dive watch from the imprint, am I correct?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You sir, would be correct. It's the 007.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Prdrers said:


> I think a micro adjustment may be in order...


Ha! That was taken this morning - AM wrist bloat coupled with the watch sliding up.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> You need to level-up, man. Paint your nails and put on your mom's watch.


BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA now i gotta clean soda off my computer!!! so worth it tho!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

i get upset when smart friends of mine say they support a certain candidate. i wanna slap their hand and tell them no!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> I really need to block Evine. That way when I've been drinking I won't order anything I regret... anymore...


i have a love/hate relationship with evine. they have a lotta watches i want and the valuepay thing makes some affordable! im just glad they dont sell car parts, timberlands, and nikes, id just have to sign my paychecks over to them weekly.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

I have the irrational desire to put a .17 caliber 20gr projectile through a watch.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Once, when i was stupid enough to try and replace both front wheels of my military Willys Jeep together, by using two jacks, the damn thing fell over while I took the first wheel down, catching my wrist between the fender and the tire. My G-Shock got a nasty deep cut in the bezel but I was OK. I still took advantage of the situation and got a three day sick leave. I think it is not so bad considering a vehicle fell on me.


----------



## thespell (Sep 19, 2014)

I need to find a support group. I bought 5 watches within these two months essentially doubling the number of my collection.
I'm in no state to spend my disposible income on new watches

Sent from my MI NOTE LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

True Confessions is my hidden, secret, guilty pleasure. 

I like girls with frizzy hair and nice asses. 

I have a backlog of watches to sell. I've gotten as far as photographing them but haven't had the time or really haven't made time to post them here. My deepest fear is that I will have a heart attack and my wife will have to fetch my office belongings including the massive hoard of watches that I've been meaning to sell. 

Some WIS including me resemble dragons jealously guarding their golden hoard of watches. Just send me a fair maiden or two and I'll be satisfied.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

thespell said:


> I need to find a support group. I bought 5 watches within these two months essentially doubling the number of my collection.
> I'm in no state to spend my disposible income on new watches
> 
> Sent from my MI NOTE LTE using Tapatalk


Found!

But be warned, we support the disease, not the cure!

In all seriousness though, only spend what you can afford. They're only watches... life comes first.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

thespell said:


> I need to find a support group. I bought 5 watches within these two months essentially doubling the number of my collection.
> I'm in no state to spend my disposible income on new watches


My name is Mr. James Duffy and I am a watchoholic. I can sympathize, man. I swore off purchases until after the holidays but saw an opportunity for a watch that I convinced myself I could not pass up. I want to blame the forum but that is the addict talking.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I loathe it when people use "Google" as a verb. Oh, I see, you're hip to the new tech trend. Just use the word "search"; we get it. Do you still say "I need to Xerox my presentation"?

Did you know Heroin is a trademark of Bayer?
50 Common Words You Use Everyday That Are Actually Trademarked Brand Names


----------



## fiona_jdn (Sep 29, 2015)

Today I discovered that the 'grail' watch I bought earlier in the year (and have hardly worn since) is back in stock at another store, at half the price I paid. 

First time for me. 
I'm guessing it won't be the last.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Davidka said:


> Once, when i was stupid enough to try and replace both front wheels of my military Willys Jeep together, by using two jacks, the damn thing fell over while I took the first wheel down, catching my wrist between the fender and the tire. My G-Shock got a nasty deep cut in the bezel but I was OK. I still took advantage of the situation and got a three day sick leave. I think it is not so bad considering a vehicle fell on me.


thats kinda sorta roadkillish. i approve.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

saturnine said:


> I loathe it when people use "Google" as a verb. Oh, I see, you're hip to the new tech trend. Just use the word "search"; we get it. Do you still say "I need to Xerox my presentation"?
> 
> Did you know Heroin is a trademark of Bayer?
> 50 Common Words You Use Everyday That Are Actually Trademarked Brand Names


This link wouldn't work for me so I just used the key words and googled it! Good article. It doesn't fix the link on my end but at least it was a bandaid!

Joking aside, I think Google has worked hard to make itself a verb! They want the name to be so imbedded in daily lexicon that it just rolls off the tongue.


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> thats kinda sorta roadkillish. i approve.


You shouldn't. If the guys from roadkill stick their hands anywhere they can get crushed when the car is only supported by a jack, they're idiots. Incidentally, two acquaintances of mine have died in the last 2 years by being crushed under cars they supported only with a jack, and no axle stands.

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

stress8all said:


> You shouldn't. If the guys from roadkill stick their hands anywhere they can get crushed when the car is only supported by a jack, they're idiots. Incidentally, two acquaintances of mine have died in the last 2 years by being crushed under cars they supported only with a jack, and no axle stands.
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


think most people that have worked on cars beyond putting gas in and checking the oil have all done something insanely stupid and unsafe at least once. and have you ever watched roadkill? Freiburger and Finnegin are crazy


----------



## jeffers0n (Sep 8, 2016)

I confess that I consistently play and rotate the bezels on my divers because I secretly think theyll get stuck if I don't.


----------



## Jables341 (May 7, 2016)

Prdrers said:


> I think a micro adjustment may be in order...😁


Let me guess. 6.5 in. sized bracelet 8 in. wrist.

It looks like that guys hand from Raiders of the Lost Ark who palmed that medallion from the fire.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

justadad said:


> This link wouldn't work for me so I just used the key words and googled it! Good article. It doesn't fix the link on my end but at least it was a bandaid!
> 
> Joking aside, I think Google has worked hard to make itself a verb! They want the name to be so imbedded in daily lexicon that it just rolls off the tongue.


Google rolls off the tongue about as well as Gagarin.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

jeffers0n said:


> I confess that I consistently play and rotate the bezels on my divers because I secretly think theyll get stuck if I don't.


I do the opposite. Unless I'm actually using them for timing (rare) I try not to rotate them for fear of them getting loose.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

saturnine said:


> I loathe it when people use "Google" as a verb. Oh, I see, you're hip to the new tech trend. Just use the word "search"; we get it. Do you still say "I need to Xerox my presentation"?
> 
> Did you know Heroin is a trademark of Bayer?
> 50 Common Words You Use Everyday That Are Actually Trademarked Brand Names


Too late bruh...

https://searchenginewatch.com/sew/news/2058373/google-now-a-verb-in-the-oxford-english-dictionary

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

saturnine said:


> Google rolls off the tongue about as well as Gagarin.


Then Bing it!

Ugh, no, don't do that.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

eljay said:


> Then Bing it!
> 
> Ugh, no, don't do that.


I have two good friends that work for Microsoft who do say that and get mildly irritated when everyone we know says "google it", but not for the reason mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Google images is one of my favorite things.
I do not NEED any more watches. 
Doesn't keep me from wanting however....


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

eljay said:


> Then Bing it!
> 
> Ugh, no, don't do that.


Sometimes I Jeeves it.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

https://duckduckgo.com/

Duck it.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Scrolling through the for sale listing got pretty disgusted at the number of watches being held by guys with really dirty nails. Must have just rebuilt the transmission and decided " I need to sell a watch before I clean up". 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I did it again.
> 
> Sitting at lunch, a friend commented on my watch. I then, as I always do, got overly enthusiastic, told him about five things more than he wanted to know about it, and got the subtle, "Whoa, man" look from him.


Had to look for this comment because it happened to me today. I was getting my vintage Omega from service and my watchmaker tells me "you really seem to like this watch" and I got overly enthusiastic explaining how it was from my birth year, the calibre, that it was one of the last models of the independent Omega.

And I got the "whoa, dude" look, from my friggin' watchmaker...


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm sure that Hamilton/Glycene/Edox are fine watches, but by the amount of space they fill on the bargain thread is making me hate them.

I am not a WIS.


Sent from my iPhone using paste and glitter.


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

I wish there was a drug to increase the size of a person's.... wrist. 

I am tired of searching for watches under 40mm.


----------



## UK humbug (Feb 19, 2016)

I understand there is an exercise that may increase the size of your wrist - but it is best undertaken in private.


----------



## Chewsifer1220 (Oct 27, 2016)

tslewisz said:


> https://duckduckgo.com/
> 
> Duck it.


I didn't know. I should have Duck'ed it


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

helibg said:


> I wish there was a drug to increase the size of a person's.... wrist.
> 
> I am tired of searching for watches under 40mm.


i wish i could lose 1/2 a inch off my wrist! i just gotta casio edifice 503 and cant wear the confounded thing cause the bracelet is 1 link to short! 1 DAMN LINK!!!!!! and i havent had time to contact casio while the service center is open to get one.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

goin nuts listening to this World Series!!!


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> goin nuts listening to this World Series!!!


I had to miss the game because I had to work. Glad the Cubs won. Thought this would make a nice background for my new Waterbury.


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

helibg said:


> I wish there was a drug to increase the size of a person's.... wrist.
> 
> I am tired of searching for watches under 40mm.


I know that pain too well, sadly no amount of steroids will increase your wrist size, one of the few muscles we're stuck with for life.

But of course you could become a hamplanet...


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

My GF's dad just bought an Omega Seamaster Diver. I'm struggling to find something positive to say about it.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chuasam said:


> My GF's dad just bought an Omega Seamaster Diver. I'm struggling to find something positive to say about it.


Really? What if it didn't have Omega on the dial but Seiko, or Helson, or NTH? I bet you'd like it then.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> I had to miss the game because I had to work. Glad the Cubs won. Thought this would make a nice background for my new Waterbury.


Me, too... I'm not a Cubs fan, but I'm happy for them. I can't help but think of Harry and wish he was still around to see it.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I hate to see an "I'm smarter than you" manager get away with all those meddlesome pitching changes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Not a Cubs fan, but I'm glad they beat the Indians. Happy for Zobrist; can't imagine what it's like to get 2 rings in 2 years. Sadly, the Royals are no longer the reigning champions.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

I liked the idea of having a Seiko turtle 775 better than actually having one. I would take pictures of it, but on the wrist it was underwhelming. I sold it and regretted it a few days later, so I bought another that I instantly put in my watch box and didn't look at again. Sold the second about month later and told myself I'd never buy another turtle, but now I'm considering buying the 777 because this time will be "different".


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

trf2271 said:


> I liked the idea of having a Seiko turtle 775 better than actually having one. I would take pictures of it, but on the wrist it was underwhelming. I sold it and regretted it a few days later, so I bought another that I instantly put in my watch box and didn't look at again. Sold the second about month later and told myself I'd never buy another turtle, but now I'm considering buying the 777 because this time will be "different".


Seiko is cool for their modding abilities, but as for most of their factory dials I find them totally mundane. Nothing interesting since the 70s.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

I have a hideous Casio solar that is sitting on my window sill, dies the moment I put it on, not wanting to put a new battery, nor throw it away.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

trf2271 said:


> I liked the idea of having a Seiko turtle 775 better than actually having one. I would take pictures of it, but on the wrist it was underwhelming. I sold it and regretted it a few days later, so I bought another that I instantly put in my watch box and didn't look at again. Sold the second about month later and told myself I'd never buy another turtle, but now I'm considering buying the 777 because this time will be "different".


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

It's absolute lunacy to be buying new watches this close to Black Friday.

So why do I keep doing it?


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Cousins is my candy store.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Just had a watch cancelled that I had ordered to replace the one that I smashed, in a fit of hulk like rage, trying to remove the bezel. 

I am an official member of the disappointed watch buying guy group. 

And yet...


Why do I feel relieved? 


This is my -----choholic moment of clarity!


I am freeee!


Off to eBay to distract myself.


Sent from my iPhone using paste and glitter.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

That nameless sensation... when you bid on a watch, and do so much mental gymnastics to justify it... then you lose it by 5 dollars.
That relief and... annoyance, simultaneously. What a headrush.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

stress8all said:


> You shouldn't. If the guys from roadkill stick their hands anywhere they can get crushed when the car is only supported by a jack, they're idiots.


I was twenty years old and in a hurry. That's the definition of stupidity.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I decided yesterday I want to stop reading Hodinkee.

"Hey, he's this watch you can't buy. And oh yeah, we're throwing a party for it tonight that you can't come to."

****ing terrific.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

What the hell does it mean when somebody describes a watch as "deadly accurate"? Is your watch scheming on you to kill you or something? I don't get it.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

brandon\ said:


> What the hell does it mean when somebody describes a watch as "deadly accurate"? Is your watch scheming on you to kill you or something? I don't get it.




















Maybe it calculates anti-aircraft trajectory?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Deity42 said:


> I decided yesterday I want to stop reading Hodinkee.
> 
> "Hey, he's this watch you can't buy. And oh yeah, we're throwing a party for it tonight that you can't come to."
> 
> ****ing terrific.


I made a similar decision about ABTW earlier this year and nearing the same with Hodinkee. I can rely on you all for my watch news in the midst of everyone going apesh!t over deeply discounted Bulovas, Eternas, Hamiltons, and Glycines.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> That nameless sensation... when you bid on a watch, and do so much mental gymnastics to justify it... then you lose it by 5 dollars.
> That relief and... annoyance, simultaneously. What a headrush.


Mental gymnastics? ....., I've been doing it wrong all these years, I thought you had to do naked gymnastics to justify buying a new watch. No wonder I've been getting such funny looks in the park.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> .... everyone going apesh!t over deeply discounted Bulovas, Eternas, Hamiltons, and Glycines.


Theres a very good reason why those watches are being heavily discounted. I think we're headed for a massive shake up of the watch industry much like the quartz crisis of the 1970s. Old established companies will go under or be bought out like Glycine. I wouldn't be surprised if mid tier companies like Oris, Bulova or Christopher Ward will join the distinguished company of long dead watch companies. Perhaps in 30 years those brands can be revived following a nostalgic market.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> Theres a very good reason why those watches are being heavily discounted. I think we're headed for a massive shake up of the watch industry much like the quartz crisis of the 1970s. Old established companies will go under or be bought out like Glycine. I wouldn't be surprised if mid tier companies like Oris, Bulova or Christopher Ward will join the distinguished company of long dead watch companies. Perhaps in 30 years those brands can be revived following a nostalgic market.


Christopher Ward seem to be doing very well for themselves and are on the up.

Bulova also seem to have had an upturn, I'm definitely seeing more of their watches in the shops and they are now owned by Citizen, a massive watch company. These two brands aren't going anywhere.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

I have bought few same watches few times. Guilty list:

- Nighthawk

- SKX 007/009/7002 

- Bambino (4 diferent versions)

- Mako/Ray 

and every time I buy one again, I assure myself "this is keeper..I know where I am at, nothing wrong with the watch, it should be a part of my plan for ideal 3 watch collestion) 



..and then...


..something shows up on some of the 5 watch forums, and then there is that rush of blood...and..off she goes-to the sales forum. good thing they can be sold without loss...bye by my plans.



at this moment I have Sharky Apocalipse that just landed...oh, and i alreeady had Dagaz Typhoon, basically the same watch.


I should have my head examined.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> Theres a very good reason why those watches are being heavily discounted. I think we're headed for a massive shake up of the watch industry much like the quartz crisis of the 1970s. Old established companies will go under or be bought out like Glycine. I wouldn't be surprised if mid tier companies like Oris, Bulova or Christopher Ward will join the distinguished company of long dead watch companies. Perhaps in 30 years those brands can be revived following a nostalgic market.


Further speculating... the recent fire sale on Glycine could be fallout from their acquisition by Invicta either as an inventory dump from a planned rebranding, liquifying physical assets and/or decrease in cost due to improvements in the supply and distribution chain. The latter is not likely as the acquisition was fairly recent. I actually like the Glycine Combat 6 with the stick indicators currently at deep discount on MassDrop but I must confess I think its dial layout looks like an overhead view of a circle jerk amongst Fisher Price men.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Further speculating... the recent fire sale on Glycine could be fallout from their acquisition by Invicta either as an inventory dump from a planned rebranding, liquifying physical assets and/or decrease in cost due to improvements in the supply and distribution chain. The latter is not likely as the acquisition was fairly recent. I actually like the Glycine Combat 6 with the stick indicators currently at deep discount on MassDrop but I must confess I think its dial layout looks like an overhead view of a circle jerk amongst Fisher Price men.
> 
> View attachment 9836146
> 
> View attachment 9836082


Quite possibly the first time ever in the history of mankind that someone has put the words "Fisher Price men" and "circle jerk" together in the same sentence. Respect bro.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

^ I could not agree more^ 

Respect. 

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## cfreeman (Nov 4, 2016)

I think this belongs here.

But do some of you trim your arm hair so that your pictures look better on WUS? haha


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

cfreeman said:


> I think this belongs here.
> 
> But do some of you trim your arm hair so that your pictures look better on WUS? haha


No, I just wear my SKX on the factory jubilee bracelet for two days first.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy wins the internet today!


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

My car's clock decided to die on me, so I embalmed it at the universal 10:10 position and velcroed a cheap Casio to the dashboard !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I never set the clock in my car. It's usually 2 minutes slow ovee 6 months anyway.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Pato_Lucas said:


> Had to look for this comment because it happened to me today. I was getting my vintage Omega from service and my watchmaker tells me "you really seem to like this watch" and I got overly enthusiastic explaining how it was from my birth year, the calibre, that it was one of the last models of the independent Omega.
> 
> And I got the "whoa, dude" look, from my friggin' watchmaker...


Got one better. Was at my watchmaker's to have him replace a battery and he told me to stop buying all these watches.

I think he'd prefer me buying a few very expensive Swiss pieces and pay through the roof for servicing them. Ha!


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

My car actually does have a clock in the aftermarket stereo. But I don't know how to set it and I lost the instruction book. That JVC has so many functions and menus I couldn't find the clock setting function. Oh well, that's just another reason to need to wear a watch. Guess I could always disconnect the car's battery for a few seconds at noon or midnight


----------



## PHcare (Jul 20, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> No, I just wear my SKX on the factory jubilee bracelet for two days first.


As someone who has no more than three strands of hair longer than a millimeter between my arms and chest, I really wonder how it feels to have hair pulled by a watch bracelet.

Maybe I can strap on an skx to my leg just to see how it feels like.


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

Really trying hard not to buy a Seiko Turtle diver on sale at Kohls. I'm a college student I don't need to spend anymore money...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

^ You can buy a weekender chrono for ~35$ and tell yourself you didn't waste all those kohls coupons. That is how I stopped myself from buying the seiko.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Minitron said:


> Really trying hard not to buy a Seiko Turtle diver on sale at Kohls. I'm a college student I don't need to spend anymore money...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here and I don't even know if I like the Turtle!


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

They have Seiko Turtles at Kohl's? Oh man....


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

Ten-Ten said:


> They have Seiko Turtles at Kohl's? Oh man....


Yeah for about $230.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

At the hockey game and the sharks are just getting worked. 








Started to zone out and found a linde werdelin on the wrist of the guy sitting in front of me.

Got a pic. 








Invasion of privacy for sure. I regret nothing.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I hate it when I want to take a picture of a watch and it's in the process of changing the date. I also hate it when I want to take a pic and one of the hands are blocking the logo or date, and usually I'm too lazy to change the time so I just wait.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

As an owner of 40 or so quartz watches and about 10 quartz clocks...I hate today. I hate it so much.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Deity42 said:


> As an owner of 40 or so quartz watches and about 10 quartz clocks...I hate today. I hate it so much.


lol daylight savings in US, huh?


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

I said it before and I'll say it again (and probably many times again in the future) - what some people consider their "grail/perfect watch" is sometimes mind boggling, especially if it costs tenths of thousands and if you look at it you would guess its price around 20~50 bucks on Ali express.


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

Deity42 said:


> As an owner of 40 or so quartz watches and about 10 quartz clocks...I hate today. I hate it so much.


I just realized that I now have at least 5 more watches than when I had last adjusted the time at the start of daylight saving.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't have any incoming watches 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

ARMADUK said:


> lol daylight savings in US, huh?


Yup, uhg.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I have so many watches now I don't even know exactly how many of each brand I have. I'm going to make an inventory list by brand.


----------



## monster623az (Feb 14, 2006)

still like my Invictas :x


----------



## fiona_jdn (Sep 29, 2015)

I've hit that point where if a colleague asks how many watches I own, I have to pause and think.


----------



## davemachin (May 25, 2016)

Deity42 said:


> Yup, uhg.


That's why I wore this today.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Hiding my latest watch purchase from my wife lasted all of 27 hours.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Oh man. Just deciding on some watches to sell at a yard sale in had to reset and hacks every single one of them.
Not getting rid of any good stuff mind you.
On the truck front. One has been acquired.
A blue 1999 Chevrolet 2500 Silverado Crew.
Runs and drives great. Has a 6.5 foot bed. 
But over 8 with the gate open.
Once I see how it does on fuel I might get to purchase a Timex or two before too long....


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Poor Old Dave said:


> Oh man. Just deciding on some watches to sell at a yard sale in had to reset and hacks every single one of them.
> Not getting rid of any good stuff mind you.
> On the truck front. One has been acquired.
> A blue 1999 Chevrolet 2500 Silverado Crew.
> ...


Cant reall go wrong with older chevys. Which motor ya runnin?


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

NightOwl said:


> Started to zone out and found a linde werdelin on the wrist of the guy sitting in front of me.
> 
> Got a pic.
> 
> ...


Is this the first instance of watch voyeurism on this thread?

I gotta say it's a nice addition, even if I've never heard of the watch.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Enjoying the brawl that's going on in the Timefactors thread. Too bad Eddie has excellent products but poor consumer relations skills, but he sure does have fan boys jumping in the mix! 

Now, who does this remind me of? Acolytes that believe everything that their favored watchmaker states?


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

Bought a used watch off ebay. The watch was fine but the strap was absolutely filthy. From now on I am never wearing a used watch before washing it with soap.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

helibg said:


> Bought a used watch off ebay. The watch was fine but the strap was absolutely filthy. From now on I am never wearing a used watch before washing it with soap.


I don't know what anyone is doing with a used leather band. I bought a used watch advertised as "worn only once," and its condition reflects that, but I'm still replacing the band.


----------



## jeffers0n (Sep 8, 2016)

Deity42 said:


> I don't know what anyone is doing with a used leather band. I bought a used watch advertised as "worn only once," and its condition reflects that, but I'm still replacing the band.



Used leather, used nato go directly into trash for me. typically i justwant the watch head anyway


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

I dont mind keeping a leather band if it is like new but old ones certainly go into the trash. This one though was just so filthy that I couldn't even bring myself to wear the watch after throwing away the strap.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

The clocks are all going to seem to be going extra slow tomorrow.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I hate it when the dial of a watch looks white in the stock photos...and when it arrives it's silver.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> Enjoying the brawl that's going on in the Timefactors thread. Too bad Eddie has excellent products but poor consumer relations skills, but he sure does have fan boys jumping in the mix!
> 
> Now, who does this remind me of? Acolytes that believe everything that their favored watchmaker states?


Its like a trainwreck....... i wanna look away, but cant.......


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> I hate it when the dial of a watch looks white in the stock photos...and when it arrives it's silver.


Similarly, I hate product photos showing a brushed or satin steel finish when it is a high polish. A lot of Seiko and Citizens are shinier in the metal.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I always find myself imagining people look like their avatar photo. Even if it's a cartoon character or celebrity.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

My truck runs a Vortec 5.7 litre. A good old 350 if you will.

In a Costco magazine there are pictures of Casio MTD1080-7AV
Silver gray dial. Doesn't look like that online.
Doesn't stop me from WANTING IT!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I find myself wondering how guys will afford to maintain their 10+ (and often many more) collection of automatics a few or many years from now considering the service costs associated with autos down the line and the relative shortage of people that can service them. Will they just sell them or ditch them when the time comes? I only have 3 right now, 2 of which I intend to keep for a very, very long time. I'll likely add a 4th before the end of the year, and I find myself worrying about the long term costs of just those.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

saturnine said:


> I always find myself imagining people look like their avatar photo. Even if it's a cartoon character or celebrity.


I do the same. One member has Weird Als pic and even though I know (I think?) its not Weird Al I still see that pic as the face of the member. And of course theres Mr. Baby Bean. Although I have heard legend that that really IS Baby Bean on here sharing his wisdom.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

saturnine said:


> I always find myself imagining people look like their avatar photo. Even if it's a cartoon character or celebrity.


Poor Chronopolis. There but for the grace of God go we....


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I've decided not to ask for another watch for xmas... because at this point the only watches I'm that interested in are all north of $1K 

instead I'm going to ask for motorcycle driving course... so that I can learn to ride and get a motorcycle...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I find myself wondering how guys will afford to maintain their 10+ (and often many more) collection of automatics a few or many years from now considering the service costs associated with autos down the line and the relative shortage of people that can service them. Will they just sell them or ditch them when the time comes? I only have 3 right now, 2 of which I intend to keep for a very, very long time. I'll likely add a 4th before the end of the year, and I find myself worrying about the long term costs of just those.


O don't care.

I have a retired watchsmith who services all of mine. I am his pension fond.

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jeffers0n said:


> Used leather, used nato go directly into trash for me. typically i justwant the watch head anyway


Leather sure, I get it, but NATOs can be washed. Also rubber can be washed with soap and even boiled. Fine by me.

Plus I've bought a couple of NATOs new that smelled like they needed a bath.

Recently I've learned a neat trick for cleaning bracelets. I use one of those tablets that are meant for cleaning artificial dentures. Just let it soak in the mixture for a couple of hours. You'll be amazed at what's left in the bottom.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

georgefl74 said:


> Leather sure, I get it, but NATOs can be washed. Also rubber can be washed with soap and even boiled. Fine by me.
> 
> Plus I've bought a couple of NATOs new that smelled like they needed a bath.
> 
> Recently I've learned a neat trick for cleaning bracelets. I use one of those tablets that are meant for cleaning artificial dentures. Just let it soak in the mixture for a couple of hours. You'll be amazed at what's left in the bottom.


Wash NATOs in the pocket of a pair of pants.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> I hate it when the dial of a watch looks white in the stock photos...and when it arrives it's silver.


Bing Crosby's "Silver Bells" song is running through my head. Except the lyrics have been changed. Instead of silver bells, silver bells, it's those damn, silver dials. Now I need to listen to some metal and stamp it out of my head.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Bing Crosby's "Silver Bells" song is running through my head. Except the lyrics have been changed. Instead of silver bells, silver bells, it's those damn, silver dials. Now I need to listen to some metal and stamp it out of my head.


Here let me help you forget Silver Bells.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

All good things come to an end, including watches and watchmakers.

QUOTE=sinner777;35354082]O don't care.

I have a retired watchsmith who services all of mine. I am his pension fond.

sent from my LV using Gucci[/QUOTE]


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I love my watch so much I wish I could stick it in my mouth and eat it.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

chuasam said:


> I love my watch so much I wish I could stick it in my mouth and eat it.


Where is Chronopolis when you need him? Wink Wink!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

atarione said:


> I've decided not to ask for another watch for xmas....
> instead I'm going to ask for motorcycle driving course... so that I can learn to ride and get a motorcycle...


One of the smartest things a person can do.


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

Deity42 said:


> I don't know what anyone is doing with a used leather band. I bought a used watch advertised as "worn only once," and its condition reflects that, but I'm still replacing the band.


I bought an Oris Propilot from a guy here on WUS and the nice OEM canvas/leather strap smelled horrible.....like body odor. So bad I couldn't wear it. YUK! I guess I could have called Oris and gotten a new strap, for $100 or so.

I took off the metal buckle and tried washing it. No luck. So I put it in a plastic bag with a bunch of baking soda for a day. Then I changed the soda every day for three weeks.

Now it has zero odor. No smell

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm excited for the expansion of my new business venture! Fallout shelters!


Sent from my iPhone using paste and glitter.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm feeling so disgusted that I took my watch off so as not to be tainted by memories of tonight.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Poor Old Dave said:


> My truck runs a Vortec 5.7 litre. A good old 350 if you will.
> 
> In a Costco magazine there are pictures of Casio MTD1080-7AV
> Silver gray dial. Doesn't look like that online.
> Doesn't stop me from WANTING IT!


Always a good one. Watch out for the spider injectors tho, they are notorious for failure.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

> Originally Posted by *chuasam*
> I love my watch so much I wish I could stick it in my mouth and eat it.





Sabadabadoo said:


> Where is Chronopolis when you need him? Wink Wink!


Wrong end.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Thinking of selling all my watches to buy bullets.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

And if your head explodes with dark forebodings too
I'll see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm relieved when someone outbids me with seconds left. 


Sent from my iPhone using paste and glitter.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Some posters on here (affordable) have some very interesting "rules" they adhere to when considering a watch. Some of those folks also have a mind-numbing aversion to any flexibility.

For example, on another sub-firum on here, there was talk of a new seiko. One poster commented how he/she lived the watch, loved the look/movement. Too bad it was a 44mm and he/she doesn't go over "42mm". 

Really, its an affordable watch. 2mm diameter is going to prevent you from considering this watch although you said you like everything else about it? 

Really?

Especially when you haven't even seen it in person, but condemned it as too big?


If it were something really high end, I'd accept that.....but an affordable?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Small wristed gents (6.5) such as myself usually know what will and won't look right on their wrists and what they are comfortable with, so I can understand ruling it out. Especially if they know the lug to lug length. Maybe that was not the case with this person, but for me, I'd do the same thing with 44mm. Not an option, regardless of price.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Impulse said:


> Some posters on here (affordable) have some very interesting "rules" they adhere to when considering a watch. Some of those folks also have a mind-numbing aversion to any flexibility.
> 
> For example, on another sub-firum on here, there was talk of a new seiko. One poster commented how he/she lived the watch, loved the look/movement. Too bad it was a 44mm and he/she doesn't go over "42mm".
> 
> ...


That may be code for "I want it so bad but cannot afford another watch right now, but naturally I don't care to post about my financial situation." Or take it at face value that they've tried 44mm watches and simply don't like them. People make all kinds of decisions and justifications that are based on variables that may only make sense to them. Given that decision has no bearing on others, I'm not sure what there is to accept or not accept.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

*Rice and Gravy* / *saturnine*, I get your points. Also, the word "accept" was a poor choice on my part. The decision is entirely up to the end user - my take has no bearing indeed.

My point was that many watches wear differently than their diameter/size would suggest....especially when you factor in bezels, lug shape etc. IMHO, not all 42mm (or 44, 38, 40 etc) wear the same.

All in all, my point (and confession) was that, I find those responses quite....unusual (dare I say irksome?). I just don't get how someone could rule something out based SOLELY on a 1-2mm difference in diameter (remember, the folks I referred to said they liked/loved everything else about the watch).

Again, my confession.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

_Edit_...Of course, I jest, and this isn't the place for deep political conversations anyway..._Edit_

_This isn't the place for *any* political conversations - The Admin_


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess to trying not to click Like on WRUW photos that are not taken for the thread and just a recycled glamor shot. I further confess to not being consistent in this policy because sometimes a watch is just too beautiful.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm at least semi happy about last night.
I have this Armitron Ana Digital.









The Analog runs great. After being in a drawer for a couple weeks and not messed with for a few weeks prior to going in the drawer it was within a second. The Digital on the other hand runs FAST.
I wish I could ignore everything except the day date window...


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I am watching Quantum of Solace solely to see 007's Omega SMP 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm watching President Dwayne Elizondo Mountain Dew Herbert Camacho.


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

Not new to wearing watches, but pretty new to the accumulation side of the hobby. In about 8 months I've gone from 3 watches to 18. All of them have been low-risk affordables - some at some kickass price points which, admittedly, brings a certain amount of additional pride to the purchases. Some have been ducks, but still no buyer's remorse. And the others gifts from immediate family and girlfriend after they noticed my increased interest in watches. I've been accumulating some cash and changing jobs netting me a significant increase in salary and feel like I should reward myself with a new addition to the collection. I want and am ready to explore the $150 - $300 price range which will make my next purchase the most expensive peice in my young collection. On the surface, I know what I want (approx.40mm, what color schemes/materials would benefit the the collection's variety, brands at the top of my list, etc.) My biggest issue in pulling the trigger is I've never seen any of these watches in person to try them on, which makes me apprehensive to commit the funds to the gamble. Instead, I lust over some of the beutiful posts in the WRUW threads, stalk and hunt online for hours each night. Will "watch" SEVERAL auctions on multiple timepeices, then recoil when it's time to bid or (even worse) BIN. The process is oddly satisfying in a masochistic kind of way... but then I kick myself for not taking the plunge and the hunt continues. 

The thought that I spent less time happily committing to a $20k+ purchase when I bought my car 7 years ago (while in a much less stable financial situation) than I am on something 100th the price is also quite amusing to me.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I do not see how I can continue in my marriage. 

I cannot fathom how to not continue.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Whoa!  Really sorry to hear that. I've been there and lived it and wish you the best. Really sorry. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

R&G took the words out of my mouth. Whoa! 
Good luck, Saturnine. Although we don't know your situation, many have been in similar.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Trying2BuySomeTime said:


> Not new to wearing watches, but pretty new to the accumulation side of the hobby. In about 8 months I've gone from 3 watches to 18. All of them have been low-risk affordables - some at some kickass price points which, admittedly, brings a certain amount of additional pride to the purchases. Some have been ducks, but still no buyer's remorse. And the others gifts from immediate family and girlfriend after they noticed my increased interest in watches. I've been accumulating some cash and changing jobs netting me a significant increase in salary and feel like I should reward myself with a new addition to the collection. I want and am ready to explore the $150 - $300 price range which will make my next purchase the most expensive peice in my young collection. On the surface, I know what I want (approx.40mm, what color schemes/materials would benefit the the collection's variety, brands at the top of my list, etc.) My biggest issue in pulling the trigger is I've never seen any of these watches in person to try them on, which makes me apprehensive to commit the funds to the gamble. Instead, I lust over some of the beutiful posts in the WRUW threads, stalk and hunt online for hours each night. Will "watch" SEVERAL auctions on multiple timepeices, then recoil when it's time to bid or (even worse) BIN. The process is oddly satisfying in a masochistic kind of way... but then I kick myself for not taking the plunge and the hunt continues.
> 
> The thought that I spent less time happily committing to a $20k+ purchase when I bought my car 7 years ago (while in a much less stable financial situation) than I am on something 100th the price is also quite amusing to me.


I love this. A word of caution: If and when you finally buy a more expensive piece online without handling it in-person first, and it turns out to be amazing upon receiving it, that positive reinforcement is a firm push along a very slippery slope. Let my watch box overflowing with really cool JDM Seikos be a cautionary example.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

I quit wearing my Rolex YM two months ago, partly because I don't believe in luxury watches anymore, mostly because I'm ashamed of wearing it among friends and family dreading the two most annoying questions (is it real, how much is it) followed by judgemental incredulity which is totally uncalled for.

I thought about flipping it but can't see myself parting with it, I think I'd regret it which would be even worse. I even took photos to sell it on Chrono24, but never had the guts to do it.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

I cringe when I hear the words "price point" and "timepieces. " I mean what's wrong with saying "price" and "watch?" 😕

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## goodboi7000 (Oct 26, 2015)

*I hate Natos
*I hate Bunds
*I love small watches even though they look comincal on my XL wrist
*I love anything with a domed crystal
*I secretly love Fossil chronos, the new ones are fantastic looking
*I hate people who take pictures of their watches and put them up on my facebook or instagram feed. Its mostly a swatch or a diesel. Makes my blood boil. I love the pictures on WUS though 
*I get my watches delivered at my friend's place and sneak them into the house without the wife knowing
*I have 38 watches and save for 6, I don't really like any of the others
*I have force-prevented myself from buying any more watches till I can sell or trade some of them and I hate it


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

saturnine said:


> I do not see how I can continue in my marriage.
> 
> I cannot fathom how to not continue.


Sorry to hear. I don't have any great advice for you, and I've never faced your situation. I have had close friends in that place, so I feel for you. Perhaps you both make a list of the issues and decide if they can be mended or overlooked? Best of luck to you!


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

joepac said:


> I cringe when I hear the words "price point" and "timepieces. " I mean what's wrong with saying "price" and "watch?" 😕
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Blame a marketing job in corporate America for the term "price point." No need for the additional word. I get it.

As for "timepiece," I hate using the same word with two different connotations in the same sentence (e.g., confessing I watch multiple watch auctions.) Plus, embrace synonyms, dude! Not only is it a cool word, but they add a nice variety to our interactions.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Trying2BuySomeTime said:


> Blame a marketing job in corporate America for the term "price point." No need for the additional word. I get it.
> 
> As for "timepiece," I hate using the same word with two different connotations in the same sentence (e.g., confessing I watch multiple watch auctions.) Plus, embrace synonyms, dude! Not only is it a cool word, but they add a nice variety to our interactions.


I think "timepiece" is pretentious...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

joepac said:


> I think "timepiece" is pretentious...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


... that and "utilize." Ugh. And "methinks," or worse, "me thinks."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I've been there too, and I know what kind of a place it is to be in, as do millions of people.


saturnine said:


> I do not see how I can continue in my marriage.
> 
> I cannot fathom how to not continue.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Consider that one person's affordable may just be another person's really high end.



Impulse said:


> Some posters on here (affordable) have some very interesting "rules"......
> If it were something really high end, I'd accept that.....but an affordable?


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

My intention was to offer empathetic support.


Mike_1 said:


> I've been there too, and I know what kind of a place it is to be in, as do millions of people.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

VicLeChic said:


> I quit wearing my Rolex YM two months ago, partly because I don't believe in luxury watches anymore, mostly because I'm ashamed of wearing it among friends and family dreading the two most annoying questions (is it real, how much is it) followed by judgemental incredulity which is totally uncalled for.
> 
> I thought about flipping it but can't see myself parting with it, I think I'd regret it which would be even worse. I even took photos to sell it on Chrono24, but never had the guts to do it.


I don't own anything close to the price point of a Rolex. And I mean nowhere close. My two most expensive pieces are a Seiko SARB065 and a Sumo. Because I bought both used, I paid less than $700 total for the two. I'd estimate my entire collection of 13 watches is worth less than $2500. But that doesn't stop my parents from accusing me of being rich and using it as ammunition when they tell me I'm a terrible son who doesn't visit them often enough (I live 1200 miles away - for what should be obvious reasons).

When I do see them, I generally wear a cheaper Fossil or no watch at all.

I feel your pain.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

VicLeChic said:


> I quit wearing my Rolex YM two months ago, partly because I don't believe in luxury watches anymore, mostly because I'm ashamed of wearing it among friends and family dreading the two most annoying questions (is it real, how much is it) followed by judgemental incredulity which is totally uncalled for.
> 
> I thought about flipping it but can't see myself parting with it, I think I'd regret it which would be even worse. I even took photos to sell it on Chrono24, but never had the guts to do it.


That's too bad that you feel that way. Or rather, that they *make* you feel that way with their attitudes. I think if someone works hard to get a good job, or even just works hard and saves for something like a Rolex, it's completely uncalled for to judge them. It's one thing to be born with a silver spoon in your mouth, but it's completely different IMO to work for what you've got. My uncle has a lot of money, a lot of nice things, and can buy just about anything he wants. A lot of my family look at him sideways because he's wealthy and they're not. I don't feel that way at all. He worked full-time for a company for nearly 20 yrs, going to night school to complete his engineering degree during the last few. He also lives frugally in most aspects (minus his toys lol). That's a lot of rambling, but my point is this: He worked his butt off to get where he's at. Who am I to act like there's something wrong with that? Be proud of your achievements, not ashamed.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

By implication, aren't you slightly suggesting that people who wear Rolexes or other nice watches should only do so if they've worked hard for them? Was that what you meant?



Prdrers said:


> That's too bad that you feel that way. Or rather, that they *make* you feel that way with their attitudes. I think if someone works hard to get a good job, or even just works hard and saves for something like a Rolex, it's completely uncalled for to judge them. It's one thing to be born with a silver spoon in your mouth, but it's completely different IMO to work for what you've got. My uncle has a lot of money, a lot of nice things, and can buy just about anything he wants. A lot of my family look at him sideways because he's wealthy and they're not. I don't feel that way at all. He worked full-time for a company for nearly 20 yrs, going to night school to complete his engineering degree during the last few. He also lives frugally in most aspects (minus his toys lol). That's a lot of rambling, but my point is this: He worked his butt off to get where he's at. Who am I to act like there's something wrong with that? Be proud of your achievements, not ashamed.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I had a g-Shock when i was 14. Now, i simply dont get the whole g-shock thing. Every Time i see pictures of People with g-shocks on in the different "waywrn" threads, whose Collection i like otherwise, i am simply like, "what!?" - i just dont get it...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Prdrers said:


> That's too bad that you feel that way. Or rather, that they *make* you feel that way with their attitudes. I think if someone works hard to get a good job, or even just works hard and saves for something like a Rolex, it's completely uncalled for to judge them. It's one thing to be born with a silver spoon in your mouth, but it's completely different IMO to work for what you've got. My uncle has a lot of money, a lot of nice things, and can buy just about anything he wants. A lot of my family look at him sideways because he's wealthy and they're not. I don't feel that way at all. He worked full-time for a company for nearly 20 yrs, going to night school to complete his engineering degree during the last few. He also lives frugally in most aspects (minus his toys lol). That's a lot of rambling, but my point is this: He worked his butt off to get where he's at. Who am I to act like there's something wrong with that? *Be proud of your achievements, not ashamed.*


+1

I am always amazed at how most people are very happy to talk about themselves and what they do, but all of a sudden turn uninterested, "bored", or even tell you in your face that your're "a showoff", should you mention your own achievements, that happen to be subjectively more important than theirs. Kind of a litmus test for me and a major turn-off, especially in ladies.

Although I've always been a reserved person, flaunters annoy me to the point of really showing off just to spike them.



VicLeChic said:


> I quit wearing my Rolex YM two months ago, partly because I don't believe in luxury watches anymore, mostly because I'm ashamed of wearing it among friends and family dreading the two most annoying questions (is it real, how much is it) followed by judgemental incredulity which is totally uncalled for.


In your position I'd make a point of wearing this Rolex whenever a meeting with those folks comes up and shoot back a couple of one-liners like "yes, I still have this one cause the new line isn't out yet", "I'm looking to trade it up", "It's nice but you wouldn't believe the service costs; probably more than what you'd spend on watches for a lifetime". I've found this shuts them up real quick. If you're unnecessarily apologetic then they're all over you.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Ever since I learned about the Timex Waterbury line I've been curious about it. I know the case is ss. Does it have a better quality movement too?

Well I ordered one last week and got it today. The answer on the movement is nope. I'm so hacked off about it I don't even want anything to do with it.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I had a g-Shock when i was 14. Now, i simply dont get the whole g-shock thing. Every Time i see pictures of People with g-shocks on in the different "waywrn" threads, whose Collection i like otherwise, i am simply like, "what!?" - i just dont get it...


Yes I think it's comical that G Shocks are meant to be abused but are collected. Yes I'm guilty of this too-I have 6 G's right now. But you gotta wonder why Casio has made thousands of different models of a watch that's supposed to be a beater. Maybe that has something to do with the collecting madness.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Speaking of Timex, time to don my flame suit.

I always chuckle when people rave about Indiglo. Sure, its useful if you're wearing the watch, and you don't mind people eyeballing you for playing with what seems like a kids toy. But me reaching for the watch next to my bed at pitch dark guarantees dropping it down. Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> Speaking of Timex, time to don my flame suit.
> 
> I always chuckle when people rave about Indiglo. Sure, its useful if you're wearing the watch, and you don't mind people eyeballing you for playing with what seems like a kids toy. But me reaching for the watch next to my bed at pitch dark guarantees dropping it down. Ain't gonna happen.


I'm 1 of the ones who wear a watch 24/7 aside from showers. I have a digital Expedition that I wear for bed and absolutely love it.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> Ever since I learned about the Timex Waterbury line I've been curious about it. I know the case is ss. Does it have a better quality movement too?
> 
> Well I ordered one last week and got it today. The answer on the movement is nope. I'm so hacked off about it I don't even want anything to do with it.


Sorry to stray from the confessions, but are the Waterbury watches any quieter than the normal ones? I have an Expedition Scout that is loud, but not as loud as the Weekender I had.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

What I find more comical than the fact that they are collected is the price Casio charges for them these days!



SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Yes I think it's comical that G Shocks are meant to be abused but are collected. Yes I'm guilty of this too-I have 6 G's right now. But you gotta wonder why Casio has made thousands of different models of a watch that's supposed to be a beater. Maybe that has something to do with the collecting madness.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Mike_1 said:


> By implication, aren't you slightly suggesting that people who wear Rolexes or other nice watches should only do so if they've worked hard for them? Was that what you meant?


No, I was more less saying don't let others make you feel ashamed for wearing a luxury watch. Especially if you've worked hard to get it... I'll keep my personal opinions about ppl getting things they don't work for to myself, as that has no place here. Gifts excluded, of course.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Prdrers said:


> Sorry to stray from the confessions, but are the Waterbury watches any quieter than the normal ones? I have an Expedition Scout that is loud, but not as loud as the Weekender I had.


Sadly it is just as loud.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

VicLeChic said:


> I quit wearing my Rolex YM two months ago, partly because I don't believe in luxury watches anymore, mostly because I'm ashamed of wearing it among friends and family dreading the two most annoying questions (is it real, how much is it) followed by judgemental incredulity which is totally uncalled for.
> 
> I thought about flipping it but can't see myself parting with it, I think I'd regret it which would be even worse. I even took photos to sell it on Chrono24, but never had the guts to do it.


Just my .02.
As long as you acquired the watch either as a gift from someone dear to you, or worked your tushy off to get it, and you like it, screw everyone else opinion as long as you're happy with it.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> What I find more comical [...] is the price <insert watchmaker> charges for them these days!


Fixed!


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I think once I sell off the few watches I have on f29 I'm gonna take a break from WUS.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Spending a three-day weekend with the 007 as the only watch strapped to my wrist - versatility badge unlocked.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

VicLeChic said:


> I quit wearing my Rolex YM two months ago, partly because I don't believe in luxury watches anymore, mostly because I'm ashamed of wearing it among friends and family dreading the two most annoying questions (is it real, how much is it) followed by judgemental incredulity which is totally uncalled for.
> 
> I thought about flipping it but can't see myself parting with it, I think I'd regret it which would be even worse. I even took photos to sell it on Chrono24, but never had the guts to do it.


I felt a strong emotion response from reading this and had to respond.

I believe that if you earned it, you can wear anything you want.

It's a shame that those around you project their fears and expectations causing you to change your behaviour. I hate this and know how hard it can be especially when it's family.

I guess you'll just have to wear it at business lunches or when you're out with your wife. Don't you dare sell it LOL!!!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'll never do one of those "State of the Collection" threads, as I've sold off so many relatively expensive, quality, forum favorites and compiled so many cheapies and homages that all such a thread from me will generate is scorn, ridicule and incredulity.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I had a g-Shock when i was 14. Now, i simply dont get the whole g-shock thing. Every Time i see pictures of People with g-shocks on in the different "waywrn" threads, whose Collection i like otherwise, i am simply like, "what!?" - i just dont get it...


I think for a lot of us, we have jobs where we need tough, dependable watches. The G rules that category, hands down IMO. I like wearing a watch that I don't have to remove for certain tasks. To me it's bothersome. Don't get me wrong, I like many watches. I just prefer the utilitarian aspect of a G.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Capt Obvious said:


> I think once I sell off the few watches I have on f29 I'm gonna take a break from WUS.


For what it's worth, you do seem to have been tacking back-and-forth, quartz to auto and back again. You might wait and see whether it's the timekeeping that interests you or just the bright, shiny objects...


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Rodeojones said:


> I feel your pain.





Prdrers said:


> Be proud of your achievements, not ashamed.





georgefl74 said:


> In your position I'd make a point of wearing this Rolex whenever a meeting with those folks comes up and shoot back a couple of one-liners like "yes, I still have this one cause the new line isn't out yet", "I'm looking to trade it up", "It's nice but you wouldn't believe the service costs; probably more than what you'd spend on watches for a lifetime". I've found this shuts them up real quick. If you're unnecessarily apologetic then they're all over you.





Capt Obvious said:


> Just my .02.
> As long as you acquired the watch either as a gift from someone dear to you, or worked your tushy off to get it, and you like it, screw everyone else opinion as long as you're happy with it.





dsbe90 said:


> I felt a strong emotion response from reading this and had to respond.
> 
> I believe that if you earned it, you can wear anything you want.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your support, guys. Your comments made me feel better.

I used to not care too much about what friends and family would think of my watches, but nowadays I tend to listen a bit more. Some family members, in-laws and friends sometimes struggle to make ends meet. I'm lucky to have a good job in a very challenging environment (25% unemployment). Apologetic arguments like "it's a one off, I felt like treating myself for my 40th birthday" don't make any difference. I'm kind of torn between mixed feelings. On the one hand I've become a bit uncomfortable wearing it, on the other hand this is the one I'd keep if I had to pick just one watch from my collection.

I used to wear it so proudly at the beginning , but now I've come to think that maybe it's too much, partly due to reactions. Having said that, I haven't sold it because I'm scared I will regret it deeply.

My wife understands the hobby and has always supported me, within reason. She's discouraged me from selling any of my watches arguing that I spent time chosing them and I selected them for a reason, that I should only sell if in dire straits.

The truth is I'm now more comfy wearing affordable watches. It's not just the watches, I feel similar about cars too. I'm thinking of selling my bmer. I'm happy driving a cheap automobile instead, I got 3 times as much mileage out of it last time I was lent one.

Thanks again for your kind words, guys. I'll think about them next time I wear the watch.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Haha!



eljay said:


> Fixed!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Nobody was willing to pay $15 for this Invicta at the yard sale.
I put it back on the original rubber strap and although heavy it doesn't wear too bad. But then I have another two Invicta that I really like.









But then I have more watches that with Monday given to Mickey and Tuesday and Thursday given to Timex than I can wear in 3 weeks.
It's a sickness I think....


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

hwa said:


> For what it's worth, you do seem to have been tacking back-and-forth, quartz to auto and back again. You might wait and see whether it's the timekeeping that interests you or just the bright, shiny objects...


I do trnd to track back and forth. However I do believe I am done in that respect. As I told my wife this morning, 'I'm done p!$$!ng my money down a dry hole." I am setting myself a 3 watch rotation with a couple autos to switch things up.

Of course 1 of the autos does not exist in my price range, and the homages are not within reach, so I gotta build one.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

georgefl74 said:


> Speaking of Timex, time to don my flame suit.
> 
> I always chuckle when people rave about Indiglo. Sure, its useful if you're wearing the watch, and you don't mind people eyeballing you for playing with what seems like a kids toy. But me reaching for the watch next to my bed at pitch dark guarantees dropping it down. Ain't gonna happen.


I assume you are referring to digital indiglos, b/c otherwise you're asking for a sleep disorder strapping a weekender or similar to your wrist.



VicLeChic said:


> Thanks for your support, guys. Your comments made me feel better.
> 
> I used to not care too much about what friends and family would think of my watches, but nowadays I tend to listen a bit more. Some family members, in-laws and friends sometimes struggle to make ends meet. I'm lucky to have a good job in a very challenging environment (25% unemployment). Apologetic arguments like "it's a one off, I felt like treating myself for my 40th birthday" don't make any difference. I'm kind of torn between mixed feelings. On the one hand I've become a bit uncomfortable wearing it, on the other hand this is the one I'd keep if I had to pick just one watch from my collection.


Next time you see them say, "LOL, jk - street corner fake".


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Seriously Tapatalk advertisers, WTF?










Like WTAF?


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> Seriously Tapatalk advertisers, WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't leave us in suspense. How skinny is she now?


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Prdrers said:


> VicLeChic said:
> 
> 
> > I quit wearing my Rolex YM two months ago, partly because I don't believe in luxury watches anymore, mostly because I'm ashamed of wearing it among friends and family dreading the two most annoying questions (is it real, how much is it) followed by judgemental incredulity which is totally uncalled for.
> ...


I say wear it. You earned it. Let em be jealous. Also, i have friends who were born extremely wealthy that are as humble as a buddist monk, and other former friends that started life in the gutter, reached their idea of the top, and turned into complete and utter toolbags rhat would make you want to punch em square in the throat. Being born wealthy isnt a bad thing, the bad thing is terrible parenting.


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

I don't care about lume on watches. I hardly ever need to read my watch in a dark environment so it seems a bit unneccesary to me. 

I don't see why I would ever need my watch to burn like a radioactive torch in the night. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## BEEZ (Apr 2, 2011)

My latest 2 items which define me


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Recommended the SRP705 to a friend. Here's what he got from Joma:


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Haha, wow. Looks like they forgot something there.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Yes I think it's comical that G Shocks are meant to be abused but are collected. Yes I'm guilty of this too-I have 6 G's right now. But you gotta wonder why Casio has made thousands of different models of a watch that's supposed to be a beater. Maybe that has something to do with the collecting madness.





Prdrers said:


> I think for a lot of us, we have jobs where we need tough, dependable watches. The G rules that category, hands down IMO. I like wearing a watch that I don't have to remove for certain tasks. To me it's bothersome. Don't get me wrong, I like many watches. I just prefer the utilitarian aspect of a G.


Thanks for your opinion on that matter. I thought about the Tool watch aspect - and Unterstand it from a pragmatic perpective. I was Not judging, but i cant think of Wearing one Other than with an ironic Intention (it Looks like a children's watch, but so oversized...). But on the Other Hand, one should wear whatever one Likes. They Are eyecatchers and maybe more of a conversation starter than Other watches...


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

I understand what you mean. They have their place for sure. Don't make the mistake of buying one. You may get converted 😁.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

cairoanan said:


>


Low energy - they did ½ the job.
Get rid of the other one in ten & it would have pleasant symmetry.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

So here's the selection of ads that Tapatalk is giving me now.




























True confession, Rebel Wilson any day.


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

cairoanan said:


>


When I saw that watch, all I could hear was Nigel Tufnel's voice. "These go to eleven..."

Does that mean it's not a loud watch? ;-)


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Tapatalk keeps telling me to "re-watch GoT". Which is impossible, because I would have to have already seen it.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

ShaggyDog said:


> So here's the selection of ads that Tapatalk is giving me now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I paid the upfront fee to be add free for life. Since I only use mobile devices, this was necessary to avoid the development of an uncontrollable left eye twitch.

Basinger.

Sent from my iPhone using paste and glitter.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

ShaggyDog said:


> So here's the selection of ads that Tapatalk is giving me now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They've photoshopped a body double on to Rebel W. She's never even been close to that size. Its a bit cheeky to be honest.
I'm sorry if I'm stating the obvious, but I thought I might point it out.


----------



## Camfry (Nov 9, 2016)

I think Rolex is overrated.

I put a leather strap on my diver. I don't dive, so who cares. It looks nice.

I got into watches after owning a fake Omega Seamaster, (James Bond style) my step dad gave me. Seamaster remains my favorite watch, and I'll soon own a real one. Right now I have an alpha homage. It doesn't curb the appetite.

I love chronographs, but I never use them.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

catsteeth said:


> They've photoshopped a body double on to Rebel W. She's never even been close to that size. Its a bit cheeky to be honest.
> I'm sorry if I'm stating the obvious, but I thought I might point it out.


I know, it's ridiculous isn't it. One of the ads said that she'd lost 200lbs which is just laughably stupid.

For some reason as well Tapatalk was showing me another variation on these ads which was telling me that I wouldn't believe what Cassandra from Only Fools And Horses looks like now, which is the most bizarrely random person to pick for one of these silly adverts.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Camfry said:


> I think Rolex is overrated.


Overrated or overpriced? Two different things, I'd agree with the latter but not the former. They really are good watches, just ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Camfry (Nov 9, 2016)

ShaggyDog said:


> Camfry said:
> 
> 
> > I think Rolex is overrated.
> ...


Don't get me wrong, they ARE great. I just feel like they're overpriced because of their popularity. People that know D**k about watches know what a Rolex is, and have never heard of anything else. So anything they've never heard of HAS to be sub par. I also think their styling is very generic, but that isn't their fault. The market is just over saturated with cheap af "submariners." I've been to pawn shops looking for a sweet deal on a Seamaster GMT, only to find that they ONLY buy/sell Rolex.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Camfry said:


> Don't get me wrong, they ARE great. I just feel like they're overpriced because of their popularity. People that know D**k about watches know what a Rolex is, and have never heard of anything else. So anything they've never heard of HAS to be sub par. I also think their styling is very generic, but that isn't their fault. The market is just over saturated with cheap af "submariners." I've been to pawn shops looking for a sweet deal on a Seamaster GMT, only to find that they ONLY buy/sell Rolex.


As you hint at, their styling seems generic only because they are so popular & therefore overly replicated. They've stayed with their original designs, which lends to their timelessness.

Would you own a Rolex if you could? Personally, I would lean no, but if you're after a submariner, there's nothing like _the _submariner (yes, also the FF). Authenticity is attractive.
[This, while I vacillate between (confession time) building an homage Black Bay or replica Black Bay - so much for authenticity.]

Speaking of replication, is there another product in the modern world that has been copied as copiously? I know my mind is constantly preoccupied with watches, but I cannot think of another product which has been, especially when you consider the timeframe. The Mona Lisa? (not exactly a "product", nor modern) Nike shoes? Apple products? The scale at the beginning of "Under Pressure"?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Of all the things in this world that "taste like chicken", eggs isn't one of them.


----------



## Camfry (Nov 9, 2016)

[/QUOTE]As you hint at, their styling seems generic only because they are so popular & therefore overly replicated. They've stayed with their original designs, which lends to their timelessness.

Would you own a Rolex if you could?

Speaking of replication, is there another product in the modern world that has been copied as copiously? I know my mind is constantly preoccupied with watches, but I cannot think of another product which has been, especially when you consider the timeframe. The Mona Lisa? (not exactly a "product", nor modern) Nike shoes? Apple products? The scale at the beginning of "Under Pressure"?[/QUOTE]

I wouldn't buy one, no. I personally don't like most of their designs, and I hate coin edge bezels. If it were given to me, depending on the circumstances, I'd sell or trade for a Seamaster of equel value.

Ray Ban Wayfarer sunglasses. THE MOST replicated sunglasses EVER. Which I also don't like, probably DOT the same reason.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Camfry said:


> Don't get me wrong, they ARE great. I just feel like they're overpriced because of their popularity. People that know D**k about watches know what a Rolex is, and have never heard of anything else. So anything they've never heard of HAS to be sub par. I also think their styling is very generic, but that isn't their fault. The market is just over saturated with cheap af "submariners." I've been to pawn shops looking for a sweet deal on a Seamaster GMT, only to find that they ONLY buy/sell Rolex.


Rolex watches are overpriced simply because Rolex want them to be overpriced.

By pricing them highly Rolex are able to position their brand as being something luxurious and aspirational, attainment if one becomes a mark of success. Rolex don't want their watches to be seen as being there for everyone, so they deliberately position themselves in an expensive bracket so as to 'price out' the everyman, the average guy looking for a value for money watch.

Half of the thing with these luxury brands is the idea that they are selling an illusion, allowing you to spend big in order to buy into their world.

Now Seiko on the other hand, they don't give a [email protected] about all that, they just want to have a watch for you, whatever you've got in your pocket, they've got something good for you.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

saturnine said:


> Speaking of replication, is there another product in the modern world that has been copied as copiously? I know my mind is constantly preoccupied with watches, but I cannot think of another product which has been, especially when you consider the timeframe.


The Stratocaster? And the Les Paul? Those are two designs that have become generic in the same way that a 'Sub' has, and that are both iconic.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

cayabo said:


> Of all the things in this world that "taste like chicken", eggs isn't one of them.


Lol. This got me thinking...if all the exotic foods "tastes like chicken," why don't you just order the damn chicken? 🤔

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Annnnnnndddddd here it is 








Couldn't pass it up and now that SKX007 I said I would never sell is on the chopping block. The cycle continues..


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

trf2271 said:


> Annnnnnndddddd here it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been wanting a turtle reissue so bad, I'm considering selling skx009 and buying one also. How much larger does it wear than the skx?


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Minitron said:


> I've been wanting a turtle reissue so bad, I'm considering selling skx009 and buying one also. How much larger does it wear than the skx?


I think the turtle wears bigger, but just barely. It's very manageable due to the similar lug to lug. I think if you can manage the SKX you'll have no issues with the turtle. 

















Sorry the turtle pic is so dark, but I think this shows how similar they wear. Hope this helps.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Confession:

I told my wife... And myself i was done buying watches for a while... I lied... 😣😈

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

trf2271 said:


> I think the turtle wears bigger, but just barely. It's very manageable due to the similar lug to lug. I think if you can manage the SKX you'll have no issues with the turtle.
> 
> Sorry the turtle pic is so dark, but I think this shows how similar they wear. Hope this helps.


Yeah that helps a lot, thanks. Makes it even harder to resist the turtle...


----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

Minitron said:


> Yeah that helps a lot, thanks. Makes it even harder to resist the turtle...


Mine arrived yesterday. Got to wear it once before it was wrapped to be delivered by Santa. 

















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I could see letting go of my 007, to buy a Turtle. But I don't like the day window any better on the Turtle. And I'm afraid I'd miss the corn dogs.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

saturnine said:


> As you hint at, their styling seems generic only because they are so popular & therefore overly replicated. They've stayed with their original designs, which lends to their timelessness.
> 
> Would you own a Rolex if you could? Personally, I would lean no, but if you're after a submariner, there's nothing like _the _submariner (yes, also the FF). Authenticity is attractive.
> [This, while I vacillate between (confession time) building an homage Black Bay or replica Black Bay - so much for authenticity.]
> ...


id say the AK47 and Stoner AR15


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

I am losing interest in higher end / expensive watches since I got burglarized this week and the thief picked thru my collection ( took what was perceived as valuable/ sellable ) and I am left with some of my favorites: which happen to be of a much lesser value.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Sorry to hear that! Hope you were insured.

It's an ongoing nightmare of mine.



Sabadabadoo said:


> I am losing interest in higher end / expensive watches since I got burglarized this week and the thief picked thru my collection ( took what was perceived as valuable/ sellable ) and I am left with some of my favorites: which happen to be of a much lesser value.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I am losing interest in higher end / expensive watches since I got burglarized this week and the thief picked thru my collection ( took what was perceived as valuable/ sellable ) and I am left with some of my favorites: which happen to be of a much lesser value.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's extremely unfortunate & I am very sorry to hear this. I hope your house, family & psyche are ok.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> Sorry to hear that! Hope you were insured.
> 
> It's an ongoing nightmare of mine.


Thanks, insured : yes, but nothing beyond the regular homeowner's policy, which has a low limit on " jewelry and watches".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

saturnine said:


> That's extremely unfortunate & I am very sorry to hear this. I hope your house, family & psyche are ok.


Thank you.

All good, mid day break in, non confrontational: they were watching till we took off for a short hike with our dog, neighbor saw a person being dropped off, then being picked up 10 min later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

The constant lusting over Glycine (not impressed) is making me not want to peruse the bargain thread in F71 any more. I don't see how Glycine has done anything special or different from any other manufacturer yet the love for the brand in that thread baffles me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

joepac said:


> I cringe when I hear the words "price point" and "timepieces. " I mean what's wrong with saying "price" and "watch?"
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


How about "colourway" instead of "colour".

While we're at it..."color" instead of "colour" haha just taking a little dig at our N.American friends.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> So here's the selection of ads that Tapatalk is giving me now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine, I'll take Felicity Scully if nobody wants her.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

VicLeChic said:


> I quit wearing my Rolex YM two months ago, partly because I don't believe in luxury watches anymore, mostly because I'm ashamed of wearing it among friends and family dreading the two most annoying questions (is it real, how much is it) followed by judgemental incredulity which is totally uncalled for.
> 
> I thought about flipping it but can't see myself parting with it, I think I'd regret it which would be even worse. I even took photos to sell it on Chrono24, but never had the guts to do it.


That YM is beautiful . Not as obvious as a Sub or two-tone Datejust. If you like it I say wear it. The more you wear it the less self-conscious you'll feel, also the less you'll give a F what anyone thinks .



VicLeChic said:


> Thanks for your support, guys. Your comments made me feel better.
> 
> I used to not care too much about what friends and family would think of my watches, but nowadays I tend to listen a bit more. Some family members, in-laws and friends sometimes struggle to make ends meet. I'm lucky to have a good job in a very challenging environment (25% unemployment). Apologetic arguments like "it's a one off, I felt like treating myself for my 40th birthday" don't make any difference. I'm kind of torn between mixed feelings. On the one hand I've become a bit uncomfortable wearing it, on the other hand this is the one I'd keep if I had to pick just one watch from my collection.
> 
> ...


Now that I've read your response it makes sense. Nothing wrong with being sympathetic to someone else's situation and it would be prudent not to wear it in front of people that you know are struggling financially.

For other times wear it with pride man! You earned it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

joepac said:


> Confession:
> 
> I told my wife... And myself i was done buying watches for a while... I lied... 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Depends on your definition of "for a while", if you say that "for a while" is 3 days then you succeeded.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Pato_Lucas said:


> Depends on your definition of "for a while", if you say that "for a while" is 3 days then you succeeded.


Yeaaahhh... You're right! Now I don't feel so bad lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

Confession: I was watching a p0rn movie and I couldn't avoid crying because I realized he didn't love her.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

cpl said:


> How about "colourway" instead of "colour".
> 
> While we're at it..."color" instead of "colour" haha just taking a little dig at our N.American friends.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oy! Canadians here! Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using paste and glitter.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Houls said:


> The constant listing over Glycine (not impressed) is making me not want to peruse the bargain thread in F71 any more. I don't see how Glycine has done anything special or different from any other manufacturer yet the love for the brand in that thread baffles me.


It's the bargain thread. The excitement is likely more about the bargains than the brand - especially considering the low offers being accepted for quality BNIB watches with AD warranty.

That said, the Airman line is a brand icon with a true history selling for record low prices and certainly sets itself apart from other brands' offerings - particularly the Purist models.


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

cpl said:


> How about "colourway" instead of "colour".


Not sure how tongue in cheek your comment was, but they're two different things.

Colourway is used in a very specific context (or at least it should be).

Definition of colourway from the OED: any of a range of combinations of colours in which a style or design is available.

I used to work in a design-related field, so felt the need to point that out. LOL. :-d


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I tried on a Chronomat today and thought it was nicer than a Rolex


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I went to the omega store in woodland hills last weekend... I tried on the speedy moonwatch.. it was tagged at 6 some (don't remember) thousand dollars...

I actually think I like my bulova more.. but it may just be because I'm cheap... but screw that $6k price tag...









also... I have been way too warm for 8~ or so months living in SoCal... today it has actually cooled off towards properly fall weather.. and thanks to the Raynaud's disease I seem to have inherited... my feet and hands have been numb all damn day... grrrrr


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Just when I think I'm out I get pulled back in. Curse you WUS!


----------



## Camfry (Nov 9, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I tried on a Chronomat today and thought it was nicer than a Rolex


I agree


----------



## Chewsifer1220 (Oct 27, 2016)

Since no one else has said it. This page is trying to insinuate something about 420....


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

captainmorbid said:


> cpl said:
> 
> 
> > While we're at it..."color" instead of "colour" haha just taking a little dig at our N.American friends.
> ...


Yeah, we spell colour the right* way over here!

(* definition of right may vary. Please consult your geographically local dictionary.)


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

cpl said:


> How about "colourway" instead of "colour".
> 
> While we're at it..."color" instead of "colour" haha just taking a little dig at our N.American friends.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well... we say color because we are American.. I suppose and that is how way say / spell it.

as far as the Colorway thing goes... it makes sense in that it refers to the overall color of an item... in the case of a watch case, dial, hands, logo, band.... whatever.. not just the dial color. My wife works for a major bicycle manufacture and same thing they would refer to colorways as the bike have not just the frame color but color of graphics, seats, grips...etc.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> Just when I think I'm out I get pulled back in. Curse you WUS!


any guy tht uses mob movie quotes is a badarse in my book sir.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

captainmorbid said:


> Oy! Canadians here! Lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using paste and glitter.





Iandk said:


> Yeah, we spell colour the right* way over here!
> 
> (* definition of right may vary. Please consult your geographically local dictionary.)


Good on you Canadians! I thought you misspelt it too. Sorry. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

piningforthefjords said:


> Not sure how tongue in cheek your comment was, but they're two different things.
> 
> Colourway is used in a very specific context (or at least it should be).
> 
> ...


I think it is mis-used. People use it when referring to red vs blue for example.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

cpl said:


> I think it is mis-used. People use it when referring to red vs blue for example.


Absolutely. Which is a pity, because it's quite a useful concept when applied correctly.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

piningforthefjords said:


> Absolutely. Which is a pity, because it's quite a useful concept when applied correctly.


Coming from the sneaker community, colorway is an accepted term because color scheme or color combination are too cumbersome when having to refer to so many different shoe releases.


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

I finally succumbed to the Seiko Turtle...


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

My next watch and any after that will be quartz. 

Due to long term maintenance costs, hassles of resetting etc, and the inaccuracy aspects, I've decided that three automatic watches will be my limit. The only caveat being if I am someday somehow fortunate enough to buy an Omega or Tudor. The Jazzmaster and SKX will be with me as long as they are working, so I will not be buying another automatic watch unless I sell my Khaki Field. 3 is my limit.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Recieved my new SKX007 in the mail the other day. I noticed that the seller had listed the declared value as $38 on the box.

A couple of days later while wearing said SKX, my wife happened to mention that it seemed like a nice watch for $38.

What was my response? Did I come clean?

I simply stated "Sure is, isn't it?".

We have a don't ask, don't tell policy in our house - I don't ask about her closet full of purses and she doesn't ask about my watches. Seems to work so far.

Pic just because:









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

cpl said:


> How about "colourway" instead of "colour".
> 
> While we're at it..."color" instead of "colour" haha just taking a little dig at our N.American friends.


Blame Webster & his American jingoism.



Mr. James Duffy said:


> Coming from the sneaker community, colorway is an accepted term because color scheme or color combination are too cumbersome when having to refer to so many different shoe releases.


Yes, color scheme's syllable count is rather daunting.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

saturnine said:


> Mr. James Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > Coming from the sneaker community, colorway is an accepted term because color scheme or color combination are too cumbersome when having to refer to so many different shoe releases.
> ...


Ha! Yeah, that space between words really throws us for a loop. I think it is the way the S-K sound in scheme is a so far from the R sound at the end of color that makes it cumbersome. Hell, my cheeks are sore from saying it repeatedly to give this post some small kernel of validity.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Ha! Yeah, that space between words really throws us for a loop. I think it is the way the S-K sound in scheme is a so far from the R sound at the end of color that makes it cumbersome. Hell, my cheeks are sore from saying it repeatedly to give this post some small kernel of validity.



Colorway does roll off the tongue easier. While "scheme" technically only has 1 syllable, depending on how much emphasis you give the "m", in practical use it can be more like 2. Consider "schema".


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Am I the only one that feels like this thread has turned into conversation more than confession?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Am I the only one that feels like this thread has turned into conversation more than confession?


True confession, I've enjoyed this thread a lot but I think it's run its course now.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I don't think I could enjoy a Rolex as much as I enjoy my Timex collection.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Perhaps it's ended up in a different place from where it started, but this is still my favorite thread on the site.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess to asking for a fake Rolex twenty-five years ago when a relative was going on a trip to Hong Kong. It cost $10 USD and was a two-tone, stainless steel, date-just with a quartz movement. The watch was was one of the most accurate watches I have ever owned and was only a few seconds off each time I adjusted it for daylight savings time. I remember the finishing was so bad it felt like it could scratch someone's skin and give them tetnus. After 6 years, it stopped working and I have since lost it. I further confess that if I ever found it, I would wear it with pride because it is of such poor quality.

Lately, I have been thinking about who I would bequeath my watch collection to, either in its entirety or individual watches. I confess I was quick to base it on how much I like a particular watch and person.

I purchased a Mickey Mouse Invicta Pro Diver last month and I confess I am afraid to wear it for fear and shame of it being mistaken for a Rolex Submariner and being robbed and hurt. My reputation simply cannot survive the neighborhood toughs knowing I purchased an Invicta.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

trf2271 said:


> I think the turtle wears bigger, but just barely. It's very manageable due to the similar lug to lug. I think if you can manage the SKX you'll have no issues with the turtle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't really agree with this.

To me the turtle is basically an skx XL. I say it's "one size" up from the skx.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

ebtromba said:


> I don't really agree with this.
> 
> To me the turtle is basically an skx XL. I say it's "one size" up from the skx.


Whoa, them's fighting words!


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Lately I've been hanging out on F71 most of the time because I'm too lazy to look at other forums.


----------



## KIP_NZ (Nov 23, 2015)

Deity42 said:


> Perhaps it's ended up in a different place from where it started, but this is still my favorite thread on the site.


This. I've read every post / page of this thread & it's the first thing I open when I browse to WUS.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Whoa, them's fighting words!


Correction: faaaaat'n


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

KIP_NZ said:


> Deity42 said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps it's ended up in a different place from where it started, but this is still my favorite thread on the site.
> ...


Exactly! I check this thread first each time I'm on this site and I even find myself slightly disappointed if there are only a couple new posts.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I get peeved when I post a decent pic of a mod in a WRUW thread and the next post is a bone stock phone camera pic of an SKX - and it gets just as many likes.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Rice and Gravy said:


> My next watch and any after that will be quartz.
> 
> Due to long term maintenance costs, hassles of resetting etc, and the inaccuracy aspects, I've decided that three automatic watches will be my limit. The only caveat being if I am someday somehow fortunate enough to buy an Omega or Tudor. The Jazzmaster and SKX will be with me as long as they are working, so I will not be buying another automatic watch unless I sell my Khaki Field. 3 is my limit.


I made that same decision after my second automatic. I've bought three more since - with at least two additional on my "must have" list.

I have purchased four quartzes in that time so I didn't _completely_ lie to myself.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

There are many who will disagree with me, but that's their problem.
Japanese watches are far superior to Swiss watches. Over the past couple of months, I have been fortunate to have the opportunity to handle many high end Swiss and Japanese watches. I am not saying that the Swiss watches are anything to sneeze at, but I find their Japanese counterparts to be better


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Capt Obvious said:


> There are many who will disagree with me, but that's their problem.
> Japanese watches are far superior to Swiss watches. Over the past couple of months, I have been fortunate to have the opportunity to handle many high end Swiss and Japanese watches. I am not saying that the Swiss watches are anything to sneeze at, but I find their Japanese counterparts to be better


What 'high end' Swiss and Japanese watches did you handle?


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> There are many who will disagree with me, but that's their problem.
> Japanese watches are far superior to Swiss watches. Over the past couple of months, I have been fortunate to have the opportunity to handle many high end Swiss and Japanese watches. I am not saying that the Swiss watches are anything to sneeze at, but I find their Japanese counterparts to be better


I agree with ya on this. Theres a few swiss watches i want, like a Panerai, a 16610 rolex submariner, and a tudor Pelagos, other then that most of my wants are Seiko, Citizen, and Deep/Air Blues ATM.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

I also really like Fossil watches, however am only willing to buy them on sell or at the outlet stores.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> What 'high end' Swiss and Japanese watches did you handle?


Lets see Rolex 39mm Explorer, Rolex Sub, Tudor Heritage Ranger, Omega AT, Seiko Spring Drive (belonged to the shop owner), and Grand Seiko. Granted the Seikos were not my taste, too formalish, but they just feel more balanced.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Not to mention the regular everyday brands that I have owned a few of.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I would like a watch with an iron case. I think rust would be interesting as a patina. 


Sent from my iPhone using paste and glitter.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

captainmorbid said:


> I would like a watch with an iron case. I think rust would be interesting as a patina.


That's funny. I'd like to see you get rust all over your clothes while wearing it.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> That's funny. I'd like to see you get rust all over your clothes while wearing it.


Naked only.

Sent from my iPhone using paste and glitter.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

It's been a while since my last confession so here goes:

This morning I was waiting for my biscuit at McDonald's and the next order that came up was "two small senior coffees, 10 sugars, 1 cream"!

Small coffee. 

10 sugars. 

Really?!?!

Now I respect my elders as much as the next guy (and quite a bit more than some), but I confess that when I heard this order......my first thought was 'why not just end it now?' 

I feel ashamed that I thought this. But I don't think I was wrong! And I'm ashamed of that too!


Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I have told my 5 yr old repeatedly he must wait until 1st grade for a watch (like his brother). He continues to ask for one often.

Wifester: "We need to talk about your watch plan." 
Me: "Twist my arm - watches for everyone!"


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

I fess up:
I don't think there will be a Celsium 33 watch for sale.
But aren't there prototypes being designed now?More
popular than a Billy Gates watch?
DAMIFINO

X Traindriver Art


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

True confession, I laugh when I see people trying to sell used Glycines, Turtles, and Bulova Moonwatches for more than you can find them for new on the Heads Up Bargain Finder thread.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

justadad said:


> ... at McDonald's and the next order that came up was "two small senior coffees, 10 sugars, 1 cream"!
> Small coffee. 10 sugars. Really?!?!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


I am not a senior, nor do I take 10 sugars with my coffee.
But I order like that. 
That much sugar per order adds up over time, and so, I never have to buy sugar.
Same with ketchup. Etc.

I also like to grab as many napkins as possible at Starbucks every time I go.
Hey, don't judge. I gotta get SOMETHING of value for my hard-earned money. Dammit.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I am not a senior, nor do I take 10 sugars with my coffee.
> But I order like that.
> That much sugar per order adds up over time, and so, I never have to buy sugar.
> Same with ketchup. Etc.
> ...


I can respect that. But this was not individual packets for a cheapskate (no offense) to take with him! This was already added to what used to be a cup of coffee!

Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

justadad said:


> I can respect that. But this was not individual packets for a *cheapskate* (no offense) to take with him! This was already added to what used to be a cup of coffee!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


You calling me cheap and nasty? Cuz' I heard that from a lot of women.
But they would always pronounce it "NASTEH!" for some reason. Shrug.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> True confession, I laugh when I see people trying to sell used Glycines, Turtles, and Bulova Moonwatches for more than you can find them for new on the Heads Up Bargain Finder thread.


I feel the same way about some of the Christopher Ward c60s I see for sale. Makes me scratch my head.


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

justadad said:


> Small coffee.
> 
> 10 sugars.


Why not just order a hot Coke?

And if you make it at home, you get the added bonus of keeping your kettle in a perpetual state of surgical-grade cleaniness.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

On rare occasions vanity gets the best of me and I find myself rolling up my sleeves to show up my watch. Then I come to senses, remember no one gives a f*** and I cover up my hairy arms. Also, the days I wear my pocket watch (classic looking Longines Lepine, a 56mm lump), I generally take it out and leave it on my desk, you wouldn't believe the attention it gets, people love it. Go figure.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

VicLeChic said:


> On rare occasions vanity gets the best of me and I find myself rolling up my sleeves to show up my watch. Then I come to senses, remember no one gives a f*** and I cover up my hairy arms. Also, the days I wear my pocket watch (classic looking Longines Lepine, a 56mm lump), I generally take it out and leave it on my desk, you wouldn't believe the attention it gets, people love it. Go figure.


Thats amazing. I gotta thing for picket watches.

On another note, im worried that that recent earthquake is gonna affect seiko prices


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

ShaggyDog said:


> True confession, I laugh when I see people trying to sell used Glycines, Turtles, and Bulova Moonwatches for more than you can find them for new on the Heads Up Bargain Finder thread.


Steinhart owners are just as bad. A new Ocean One with shipping to the USA is $395 brand new. There are several listed now for significantly more than that both used and new. Head scratcher.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> On another note, im worried that that recent earthquake is gonna affect seiko prices


A natural disaster can drop their currency value further. In the states, the USD has gained 10% against the JPY after election due to, oh I don't know, let's call it blind optimism.


----------



## goodboi7000 (Oct 26, 2015)

Friend of mine bought a watch on a trip to Hong Kong from a gem stone factory there. It was about $800. The watch says Jagger LeCulture. I would have taken a picture if I wasn't rolling on the ground laughing.


----------



## Damascus8 (Aug 14, 2013)

Over heard on the bus "Hey, have you got your Christmas shopping started? No, not yet I haven't thought about it much... oh, really. I have my lists drawn up in September, or if I'm organized in August. Then I can start buying so I have everything ready for early December.' And on and on it went... even into table settings and shoe selection for parties... these guys just kept going on and on. yikes. 

My confession, I really hate Christmas it's so annoying.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Damascus8 said:


> Over heard on the bus "Hey, have you got your Christmas shopping started? No, not yet I haven't thought about it much... oh, really. I have my lists drawn up in September, or if I'm organized in August. Then I can start buying so I have everything ready for early December.' And on and on it went... even into table settings and shoe selection for parties... these guys just kept going on and on. yikes.
> 
> My confession, I really hate Christmas it's so annoying.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


...who does their Christmas shopping before Christmas eve?!


----------



## ResidentR (Sep 23, 2016)

Despite being an automotive enthusiast, I really hate almost every single automobile-inspired watch I've ever seen.

Edit- this includes any watch with carbon fiber as well.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Whenever I am engagded in a watch-talk with people I know closer, I try to convince them to totally try a particular watch - and that we go together to the ad - secretly I know, they won't ever buy it, but this way I have the opportunity to try on the watches on my list. Complete opportunitist in this regard. We even travelled once on a 2 day trip to just try on a specific top gun


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I go on public forum a bit.Sometimes when someone complains about an expensive watch I will reccomend a cheaper but still decent quality alternative.I am surprised that when I reccomend an alternative that costs about 1/10 of what they would have spent it is dismissed out of hand. (i.e Vostok,Seiko,Trintec)


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

I sometimes like to charge my kinetics on my johnson, even wear them in public and always keep a circular motion going with my hips if im just standing around.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

:-!


Cobia said:


> I sometimes like to charge *my kinetics on my johnson*, even wear them in public and always keep a circular motion going with my hips if im just standing around.


Now, THAT !!!... puts this thread back on track!! 
Why can't people just stick with con-feyussin, huh? :-x

Almost unsubscribed after having to put up with busloads of nooby narcissists announcing for pages on end 
what they like or don't like, as if anyone might give a poo. Dammit.

Good job, Cobia.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> :-!
> 
> Now, THAT !!!... puts this thread back on track!!
> Why can't people just stick with con-feyussin, huh? :-x
> ...


Haha thank you my friend!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Aw geez guys. Well, I have two wound down watches in my watch box with power reserve indicators. This might lead to an interesting experiment to arbitrarily quantify my loneliness.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

I confess, I've sold off the majority of my collection other than those that were gifted. I just picked up a fantastic piece from Air Blue, and I think I'm gonna go on hiatus from WUS and the watch world for a while. I've come to a place where I'm content with my meager collection and ready for something besides watches to consume the majority of my free time. Cheers,


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Prdrers said:


> I confess, I've sold off the majority of my collection other than those that were gifted. I just picked up a fantastic piece from Air Blue, and I think I'm gonna go on hiatus from WUS and the watch world for a while. I've come to a place where I'm content with my meager collection and ready for something besides watches to consume the majority of my free time. Cheers,


Cheers to your worthy decision. Have a nice holiday.


----------



## goodboi7000 (Oct 26, 2015)

Interesting. I need to make a note somewhere to only buy quartz watches if you ever put any of them up for sale. 


Cobia said:


> I sometimes like to charge my kinetics on my johnson, even wear them in public and always keep a circular motion going with my hips if im just standing around.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Cobia said:


> I sometimes like to charge my kinetics on my johnson, even wear them in public and always keep a circular motion going with my hips if im just standing around.


pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> ... busloads of narcissists announcing what they like...


I like you Chrono, am I a narcissist?

BTW - I'm wearing a watch with 5 tongue holes...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Cobia said:


> I sometimes like to charge my kinetics on my johnson, even wear them in public and always keep a circular motion going with my hips if im just standing around.


Ew,

So what your sayin' is that ain't wrist hair stuck between the links in your wrist band.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I am reading the "I found a bargain over here" thread and watching people blow up about Ashford yanking the coupon codes and cancelling orders. I could have sworn Ashford pulls this garbage every year.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Rocat said:


> I am reading the "I found a bargain over here" thread and watching people blow up about Ashford yanking the coupon codes and cancelling orders. I could have sworn Ashford pulls this garbage every year.


I've been following it too and I confess there's a small part of me that is enjoying it! (Sorry, guys.)


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

saturnine said:


> I have told my 5 yr old repeatedly he must wait until 1st grade for a watch (like his brother). He continues to ask for one often.
> 
> Wifester: "We need to talk about your watch plan."
> Me: "Twist my arm - watches for everyone!"


Wifester: "They enjoyed timing themselves running up & down the street with my running watches today."
Me: "I wish I would have known that before buying these character watches."
Wifester: "You could give them 2, they are your children after all."
Me: "...I don't even know you anymore."


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

cayabo said:


> pics or it didn't happen...


This is one case where we can forgo this unwritten rule....please...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Aw geez guys. Well, I have two wound down watches in my watch box with power reserve indicators. This might lead to an interesting experiment to arbitrarily quantify my loneliness.


Im actually flipping a few of my kinetics atm if you are interested


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

goodboi7000 said:


> Interesting. I need to make a note somewhere to only buy quartz watches if you ever put any of them up for sale.


Lol I was just saying, i'll be flipping a few kinetics very soon, i just want to make sure i get the power reserve up for the new buyers, only problem is I've really been struggling with the diving extension on some of these, I've basically had to extend the bracelet with new links as well as the diving extension to accomodate my charging method, and i think I've thrown one of my hips out of alignment too......but i just can't stop!


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

Cobia said:


> Im actually flipping a few of my kinetics atm if you are interested


You can actually flip them? Man... That's talent!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Had so much bad luck with watch repairs this year and total idiots masquerading as repair guys that I've decided to step up to DIY simple repair skills next year.

What? Too early for resolutions?


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Thank you.
> 
> All good, mid day break in, non confrontational: they were watching till we took off for a short hike with our dog, neighbor saw a person being dropped off, then being picked up 10 min later.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's how it worked when my house was robbed 20 years ago. They stripped my pillowcases to put my stuff in.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Bit late here, but I'm thankful for this website & every user on it that has taught me much, offered camaraderie and allowed me to spend money on watches I never knew existed.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Bought two watches today. This quitting impulse buying is great!


Sent from my iPhone using paste and glitter.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

A month or two ago I unsubscribed from the deals thread because I couldn't stand the bickering and victim mentality every time something was actually too good to be true and the 90% off coupon was cancelled. I decided at the same time I wasted too much time reading WUS, so I took a break from the site. Thinking that was enough time for cooler heads to prevail, I poked in on the deals thread this week to see what this year's equivalent of the 2015 KonTiki deal was, only to find the same moaning and fights between adults about fookin' watches. 
I'm out again. My sanity isn't worth a cheap watch.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> A month or two ago I unsubscribed from the deals thread because I couldn't stand the bickering and victim mentality every time something was actually too good to be true and the 90% off coupon was cancelled. I decided at the same time I wasted too much time reading WUS, so I took a break from the site. Thinking that was enough time for cooler heads to prevail, I poked in on the deals thread this week to see what this year's equivalent of the 2015 KonTiki deal was, only to find the same moaning and fights between adults about fookin' watches.
> I'm out again. My sanity isn't worth a cheap watch.


My tenure with this site and post count are nowhere near yours, but I totally get what you're saying. I stopped by that thread yesterday, curious about any decent Black Friday deals. What I discovered was a bunch of adults acting like morons, with the occasional deal mixed in. It was terrible.


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

I ordered five straps from the black friday deal at cheapnatostraps. Now I just need to buy five watches before the straps arrive.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess to not having purchased any watches so far for Black Friday and the is only 3 hours left. Of course, I realize half the deals are going on through Monday and possibly new deals added Monday morning. Pay day is not until the end of next week so I must stay strong. I do not need a Turtle reissue. I do not need a Turtle reissue. I do not need a Turtle reissue... Do I need a Turtle reissue? Maybe. I mean, no.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess to not having purchased any watches so far for Black Friday and the is only 3 hours left. Of course, I realize half the deals are going on through Monday and possibly new deals added Monday morning. Pay day is not until the end of next week so I must stay strong. I do not need a Turtle reissue. I do not need a Turtle reissue. I do not need a Turtle reissue... Do I need a Turtle reissue? Maybe. I mean, no.


Yes. Everyone loves turtles.

Sent from my iPhone using three goats and the golden ratio.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Rocat said:


> I am reading the "I found a bargain over here" thread and watching people blow up about Ashford yanking the coupon codes and cancelling orders. I could have sworn Ashford pulls this garbage every year.


What's truly amusing is the number of people who stayed quiet because their orders actually got fulfilled. Out of that populous thread I saw a total of 2 people who said their orders were cancelled. How many do you suppose that leaves?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

captainmorbid said:


> Yes. Everyone loves turtles.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using three goats and the golden ratio.


I love you too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Oops

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Back on track:
1. I just bought a deep blue because of Black Friday sale... I don't even like Deep Blue. 

2. Bought a Helson on eBay this morning because they emailed stating it was ending soon - didn't want/need a Helson. 

3. Have nightmares about all of your arm hair. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I bought nothing today... I didn't see anything that really lit my fire... I guess partly I just have many watches now.. (many ~ish like a dozen) ... Now the only stuff I really want cost well north of my budget requirements.. 

i am however bidding on a vintage casio of great epicness.. if I win the auction I will be pretty stoked but we will see... sadly I feel a new watchless xmas coming.. 

but I'm still on track with my plan to take motorcycle driving course /get motorcycle so that is exciting.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

I have bought more than one watch with the intent of flipping but ended up hoarding instead. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

I like to watch.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> A month or two ago I unsubscribed from the deals thread because I couldn't stand the bickering and victim mentality every time something was actually too good to be true and the 90% off coupon was cancelled. I decided at the same time I wasted too much time reading WUS, so I took a break from the site. Thinking that was enough time for cooler heads to prevail, I poked in on the deals thread this week to see what this year's equivalent of the 2015 KonTiki deal was, only to find the same moaning and fights between *adults* about fookin' watches.
> I'm out again. My sanity isn't worth a cheap watch.





Rodeojones said:


> My tenure with this site and post count are nowhere near yours, but I totally get what you're saying. I stopped by that thread yesterday, curious about any decent Black Friday deals. What I discovered was a bunch of *adults* acting like morons, with the occasional deal mixed in. It was terrible.


"Adults" - that's debatable. It really was quite embarrassing. As for me, I just look at it as free entertainment. I could never let it chase me away from my "home" thread and let the inmates take over the asylum. Come back Chief, your presence is missed.

Now to get _this_ thread back on track, my confession:

In the midst of the most embarrassing exchange there was apparently one truly egregious post that was immediately deleted by the mods. I'm upset that I missed it.


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

As other have stated in this thread, I have found the behavior of many of our members in the Deals Thread to be disturbing. It has served to reinforce a theory as to why I am generally less compassionate and patient - The web forces us to be exposed to more people, which only serves to reveal how much stupidity and hubris mankind is burdened with. This is not meant to be a blanket statement, as I still believe that the majority are "good folk".....

.....oh yeah......Happy Holidays to All.....lol

(as a weak apology for my statement, my wife says I am a curmudgeon. I prefer the term "realist")


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

It annoys me when someone quotes a post that has many pics, and all the pics are in the quote, and I have to scroll through them again.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

You know you might have a watch buying problem when you've: a)thought of having your friends buy your watches for you and paying them in cash or b) thought of buying watches using Amex gift cards. 
/step away from the watch sites


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> You know you might have a watch buying problem when you've: a)thought of having your friends buy your watches for you and paying them in cash or b) thought of buying watches using Amex gift cards.
> /step away from the watch sites


 Ha! I would further add that you know when you have a watch buying problem when you log on to BeFrugal and think: "I would like to get a payout at $100. What watches and where can I buy them to get there?"


----------



## Damascus8 (Aug 14, 2013)

I sometimes make snap judgments, maybe they are excellent, but their signage doesn't exacty inspire confidence...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

Barry S said:


> ... As for me, I just look at it as free entertainment...


My thoughts exactly - better than television! I confess that I like watches, may even be a little obsessed but well, you know, they are only watches...


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

hairythomas said:


> My thoughts exactly - better than television! I confess that I like watches, may even be a little obsessed but well, you know, they are only watches...


My fear is that the mods might shut it down and I'd actually have to go back to watching TV.

My confession - as wacky as it might have looked, I was hoping Chronopolis was actually gonna put out a watch.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Sometimes i like to jump into my wife erotic underwear as soon as she leaves the house and just lounge around and watch the Rugby league.........


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Sometimes i like to jump into my wife erotic underwear as soon as she leaves the house and just lounge around and watch the Rugby league.........


Can't question the manhood of someone who even _watches_ rugby.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Disneydave said:


> My confession - *as wacky as it might have looked, I was hoping Chronopolis was actually gonna put out a watch.*


Ahh jes maaaaaaght still !!! :-! :think:

A real confession: I'm actually not wacky at all. 
I am in fact a very sober and studious person. 
I just happen to have a strong taste for the unusual (not to say perverted).

So, despite any adventurism (and "bad taste") I may have shown in some of my 
own modified watches, any watch I produce will be entirely serious. Even elegant.

I am now going over some names and logo designs, as a president elect might go over his potential cabinet members.

Some contenders: Schmuckatintin, WangDang PT, Ojecomova, Wigglysnapperpoo, Slowpoke, and ...
last but not least, Malodeur -- for that sophisticated "French" vibe. b-)


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Ahh jes maaaaaaght still !!! :-! :think:
> 
> A real confession: I'm actually not wacky at all.
> I am in fact a very sober and studious person.
> ...


I'm in! 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> ... as a president elect might go over his potential cabinet members.


I'm just imagining a first lady, who has full-frontal pics in the public domain, helping "inspect" cabinet members.

Speaking of wood, I think the lovely grain and faded patina of this dial could inspire you:


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey, it's just after 5 here...
Yay!


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

cayabo said:


> I'm just imagining a first lady, who has full-frontal pics in the public domain, helping "inspect" cabinet members.
> 
> Speaking of wood, I think the lovely grain and faded patina of this dial could inspire you:
> 
> View attachment 10041378


Now thats one busy day...

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

cayabo said:


> I'm just imagining a first lady, who has full-frontal pics in the public domain, helping "inspect" cabinet members.
> 
> Speaking of wood, I think the lovely grain and faded patina of this dial could inspire you:
> 
> View attachment 10041378


It hasn't been 7:00 at my house in years...


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

Toothbras said:


> It hasn't been 7:00 at my house in years...


That's because 5:00 always comes before 7:00.


----------



## KIP_NZ (Nov 23, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Can't question the manhood of someone who even _watches_ rugby.


League isn't rugby, it's a pretend rugby where as soon as someone gets tackled they cry to the ref that they're being held down like a 4 year old at day care.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

KIP_NZ said:


> League isn't rugby, it's a pretend rugby where as soon as someone gets tackled they cry to the ref that they're being held down like a 4 year old at day care.


True confession, I think that Union can be really slow and boring compared to League, but I'm from the South of England so I can't bring myself to watch League.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I was setting my watch to the clock in Windows & I noticed that _the minute hand of the Windows analog clock_, didn't match up perfectly with 12 o'clock...& for that matter the seconds hand is typically not centered perfectly on the indices either.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

saturnine said:


> I was setting my watch to the clock in Windows & I noticed that _the minute hand of the Windows analog clock_, didn't match up perfectly with 12 o'clock...& for that matter the seconds hand is typically not centered perfectly on the indices either.


I like to think the clock in every iteration of Microsoft Windows is developed by staging an annual competition amongst interns where the winner gets hired on as a temp to compete with the next intern class until it is time for a product release. Fantasies aside, they should sell sponsorship space on their clock display like at sporting events and airports.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

...


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I know the original Windows Solitaire game actually was developed by an intern, would not be surprised if that was the case with the graphical clock display either.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> ...


I confess that I was surprised when...


saturnine said:


> I was setting my watch to the clock in Windows & I noticed that _the minute hand of the Windows analog clock_, didn't match up perfectly with 12 o'clock...& for that matter the seconds hand is typically not centered perfectly on the indices either.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> ...


OMG, has Chronopolis run out of witty things to say? Has heck frozen over? Where's my heavy winter jacket?


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Tremec said:


> Now thats one busy day...


According to the TV, you should call a doctor after 4 hours.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

piningforthefjords said:


> That's because 5:00 always comes before 7:00.


LOL!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

jisham said:


> OMG, has Chronopolis run out of witty things to say? Has heck frozen over? Where's my heavy winter jacket?


There was a post earlier today...
I think he's doing his own version of Snapchat here on WUS.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cayabo said:


> I think he's doing his own version of *Snapchat* here on WUS.


I had to look up Snapchat.
I.... kinda get it... but not sure what it does. They say: _"Life's more fun when you live in the moment!"_
So, why do people chat on it?

I also have no idea what Twitter is, why it exists, why people use it, why people follow other people, etc.

I find this people on this planet hard to understand.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> So, why do people chat on it?


I think it's hormones...



Chronopolis said:


> _"Life's more fun when you live in the moment!"_


Like there's an option...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Snapchat, in my experience, is used by middle and high schoolers to have inappropriate conversations away from the gaze of adults (or old farts that inhabit the worlds of email and Facebook and Twitter).


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I find this people on this planet hard to understand.


I decided long ago that everyone (including myself) on the planet is mad. Problem is, I still can't work out if that's a comforting thought or not.

Or to paraphrase George Carlin: When you're born, you're given tickets to the freak show. When you're born in America, you've been given front row seats.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

piningforthefjords said:


> Or to paraphrase George Carlin: When you're born, you're given tickets to the freak show. When you're born in America, you've been given front row seats.


With all due respect to the ghost of George Carlin, I think America has left the front row and rushed the stage to interrupt Taylor Swift.


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> With all due respect to the ghost of George Carlin, I think America has left the front row and rushed the stage to interrupt Taylor Swift.


LOL. "Now I'mma let you finish, but..." ;-)

Bringing this thread back on-topic (or at least pretending to): I really like his Graduation album.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

living in SoCal for a number of years now.. I have decided to try to never wonder why anyone does anything.. It took far to much of a toll trying to figure out what would possibly motivate people to act the way they do here.

someday.. I will move to the remotest place I can find.. if I could live 5miles away at least from the next other living human..I would find that quite nice indeed.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

atarione said:


> living in SoCal for a number of years now.. I have decided to try to never wonder why anyone does anything.. It took far to much of a toll trying to figure out what would possibly motivate people to act the way they do here.
> 
> someday.. I will move to the remotest place I can find.. if I could live 5miles away at least from the next other living human..I would find that quite nice indeed.


Okay, that begs the question: What watch will you be wearing when you are there and will the next human being 5 miles away keep asking if it is a Rolex?


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Okay, that begs the question: What watch will you be wearing when you are there and will the next human being 5 miles away keep asking if it is a Rolex?


Watch????... if it ain't cold you'll be lucky if I'm wearing pants at the point I got 5 miles between me and anyone else.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

slightly more serious answer.. I'd probably be wearing a gshock I guess ..


edit.. ok actually rolex and no pants... on 3rd thought... rolex and a smile the way god intended...????


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

piningforthefjords said:


> I decided long ago that everyone (including myself) on the planet is mad. Problem is, I still can't work out if that's a comforting thought or not.
> 
> Or to paraphrase George Carlin: When you're born, you're given tickets to the freak show. When you're born in America, you've been given front row seats.


I often feel like I am the only sane person in the city, state, county, planet. But statistically it's more likely the everone else is fine and that I'm the crazy one.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

the fact that Taylor Swift and that moron have been mentioned here have caused me to develop a twitch.........


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

atarione said:


> ok actually rolex and no pants... on 3rd thought... rolex and a smile the way god intended...????


So a Rolex in place of the traditional fig leaf?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Signs you may have a problem: After buying three watches over Black Friday weekend, you find yourself on Cyber Monday spending an uncomfortable amount of time considering shelling out almost $300 on a Reef Tiger watch. A two-tone model, no less.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Signs you may have a problem: After buying three watches over Black Friday weekend, you find yourself on Cyber Monday spending an uncomfortable amount of time considering shelling out almost $300 on a Reef Tiger watch. A two-tone model, no less.
> 
> View attachment 10053890


buy it. that is a nice timepiece. i bought 2 more watches for myself today..... AFTER promising up and down left right front back and top to bottom i was done buying watches til 2017.........


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> I find this people on this planet hard to understand.


"There is a theory which states that if ever anyone discovers exactly what the Universe is for and why it is here, it will instantly disappear and be replaced by something even more bizarre and inexplicable.

There is another theory which states that this has already happened." 
― Douglas Adams, The Restaurant at the End of the Universe

I haven't confessed in a while... It's right around my one year wis-anniversary, I started last year right around black friday sales. Bought a few $30 watches, including a timex I never wore (the price was right), and an off-brand pilot that I wore for a while but never do anymore since I found nicer ones, and will probably be the first watch I flip.

I saw BF as a test this year, to see if I had the self control to not buy hundreds of dollars of watches I'll never wear. I proud to say I passed, but with caveats. I didn't buy anything, but that's because I already had a balance on the credit card from bad habits I picked up here:

a) buying vintage watches off ebay. I was even sober for some of the purchases

b) I've become comfortable buying other expensive fragile vintage mechanical things off ebay (Curta mechanical calculator: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curta, hey I am a nerd...., and WIS has given me the skills and tools to maintain/repair it...)

c) Feeling the tug of another expensive hobby - bought myself a lower-end Nikon for Christmas, under the cover of being able to take better pictures of watches with the intent of selling them to "thin the herd" and net some cash, while realizing the camera purchase combined with the depreciation on the watches makes for a net loss (but don't tell anyone, especially me...)


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> I had to look up Snapchat.
> I.... kinda get it... but not sure what it does. They say: _"Life's more fun when you live in the moment!"_
> So, why do people chat on it?
> 
> I also have no idea what Twitter is, why it exists, why people use it, why people follow other people, etc.


Let me fix that for you:



Chronopolis said:


> I am over 40


There, that's better.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

jisham said:


> "There is a theory which states that if ever anyone discovers exactly what the Universe is for and why it is here, it will instantly disappear and be replaced by something even more bizarre and inexplicable.
> 
> There is another theory which states that this has already happened."
> ― Douglas Adams, The Restaurant at the End of the Universe


42


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Barry S said:


> 42


That's the answer, but what's the question? ;-)


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

jisham said:


> That's the answer, but what's the question? ;-)


What do you get when you multiply six by nine?
(I always knew there was something fundamentally wrong with the universe.)


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Barry S said:


> What do you get when you multiply six by nine?
> (I always knew there was something fundamentally wrong with the universe.)


I was amazed when nerds bigger than me figured out this actually works in base-13 arithmetic (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phrases_from_The_Hitchhiker's_Guide_to_the_Galaxy) which leads to another gem from the always quotable D. Adams:

When confronted with this, the author claimed that it was a mere coincidence, stating that "I may be a sorry case, but I don't write jokes in base 13."[SUP][/SUP]

And I'll always remember the scene from the cheesy 80's BBC version: 




And to bring myself back on topic, I still think that digital watches are a pretty neat idea.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

jisham said:


> b) I've become comfortable buying other expensive fragile vintage mechanical things off ebay (Curta mechanical calculator: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curta, hey I am a nerd...., and WIS has given me the skills and tools to maintain/repair it...)


Well, I'm a writer with no use or mind for that kind of device, but I strangely want one now.

Something about it is so aesthetically pleasing. Like it looks like it would be a joy to touch, hold, and use.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

jisham said:


> I was amazed when nerds bigger than me figured out this actually works in base-13 arithmetic (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phrases_from_The_Hitchhiker's_Guide_to_the_Galaxy) which leads to another gem from the always quotable D. Adams:
> 
> When confronted with this, the author claimed that it was a mere coincidence, stating that "I may be a sorry case, but I don't write jokes in base 13."[SUP][/SUP]
> 
> ...


Which brings me to another true confession: 
_Every_ time a digital watch is shown or mentioned I think of Douglas Adams and remember _that_ scene from the cheesy BBC series.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Deity42 said:


> Well, I'm a writer with no use or mind for that kind of device, but I strangely want one now.
> 
> Something about it is so aesthetically pleasing. Like it looks like it would be a joy to touch, hold, and use.


It's definitely a closely related strain to the mechanical watch disease  I'm a software guy, and I love things that are simple to solve with modern software, but were solved with elegant mechanical solutions long before computers. (camshafts rock!). I guess it's like the engineering equivalent of a modern writer who uses a mechanical typewriter.

They're more precise than a slide rule, and don't require batteries. They were popular with the car rally crowd for their time-speed-distance calculations for these reasons. Combine them with a chronograph with a nice central sweep seconds and 1/100 second bezel (none of this tachy-meter stuff) and you're ready to go. There is a pleasing clicking and whirring as you spin math into them. Addition and subtractions are easy, multiplication and division take a little more work, but are easy with practice. Exotic mathematics like powers and roots are possible, but require algorithms/techniques this engineer has a hard time remembering.

I've been meaning to take some pictures of one with one of my Citizen Alterna (speedy homage) 1/100s bezel watches.... perhaps "real soon now".

If you're serious about wanting one, just be aware that like vintage watches, they are old, mechanical, and complex. They are surprisingly robust for their age, but they are old (older than me!) and there are many broken ones that can be expensive or impossible to repair. I got lucky with one that had issues (and was "cheap"-ish as a result), but responded well to Rodico and watch oil. You thought watchmakers were hard to find? There's like one place left in the world that might still repair these, and parts can be hard to come by without a donor. There are good ones out there, but they can be expensive.

(lame attempt at on-topic confession So yes, WIS has been a gateway drug into (or a symptom of?) an appreciation of nice mechanical things. Time to put the nerd away and return to our regular programming...


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I can def. correlate that with a typewriter. I use a Model M keyboard with my PC for now, but have been keeping an eye out for an IBM Selectric I or maybe a II. Likely a whole new obsession if I get my hands on one. (I remember watching a documentary about Harlan Ellison where he showed off his entire closet full of typewriters.) If I had one I would literally go out of my way to find documents that could use some type, lol.

Strangely I'm interested in the electric typewriters, maybe relates to how I seem to bend towards quartz watches a bit.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

jisham said:


> Curta mechanical calculator...


I have a poster of an exploded one - it's in may garage next to the Motor Trend F40 cut-away.
I've never met anyone who knew what a Curta was.
I find a Torsen Limited slip is similar in elegance & complexity.
- Or check out MotoGP clutchless transmissions.

"jisham" - it looks like James Isham or similar, but now methinks you're involved in the Asian pork quality business.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Deity42 said:


> Well, I'm a writer with no use or mind for that kind of device, but I strangely want one now.
> 
> Something about it is so aesthetically pleasing. Like it looks like it would be* a joy to touch, hold, and use*.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

cayabo said:


> I have a poster of an exploded one - it's in may garage next to the Motor Trend F40 cut-away.
> I've never met anyone who knew what a Curta was.
> I find a Torsen Limited slip is similar in elegance & complexity.
> - Or check out MotoGP clutchless transmissions.


 There goes a few hours of web "re-search" now, thanks....



cayabo said:


> "jisham" - it looks like James Isham or similar, but now methinks you're involved in the Asian pork quality business.


I knew I never should have used a real world name for a screen name. I am in fact in the JIS pork quality business ;-)
(john, not james) I'll have to fix that next time I get banned, but I'm too afraid to get banned with a real-world name.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Originally Posted by *Deity42*
> Well, I'm a writer with no use or mind for that kind of device, but I strangely want one now.
> 
> Something about it is so aesthetically pleasing. Like it looks like it would be* a joy to touch, hold, and use*.
> ...


I was waiting for someone to grab onto that one, give it a tug, and see what comes out....


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

jisham said:


> I was waiting for someone to grab onto that one, give it a tug, and see what comes out....


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

HEY FARVA


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

If I'm honest I'm familiar with Fat Bastard and Super Troopers, but don't know the connection, those are the words that just came to mind.

In other news, I already wanted a Casio AMW-320R-9AV simply because I liked the way the way it looks, I love Casios, I don't have an ani/digi in my collection, and Arnold wore it in Kindergarten Cop. Then I saw Joe Pesci wearing one in Home Alone last week, and since I don't see that cited anywhere, nor are there copious screenshots on Google Images, I feel like I've "discovered" this watch spotting, and I pretty much _have_ to have one now.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess all the recent complaints about Seiko's quality control issues have made me hesitant to purchase another watch from my favorite brand. The thought of how many units might be returned or exchanged and re-entering inventory without inspection is enough to worry me. I know it is irrational because I am far more likely to get a brand new watch but it might be a long time before I purchase another Seiko.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Yesterday I changed the date and time on my citizen Nighthawk (eco drive). After screwing down the crown I gave it a little shake before putting it on my wrist.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I don't understand why people pay so much for micro-brand watches. I always find myself looking at them and saying "They won't be here in 10 years to support my watch with new gaskets and parts." Then I just end up buying a Seiko.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I don't understand why people pay so much for micro-brand watches. I always find myself looking at them and saying "They won't be here in 10 years to support my watch with new gaskets and parts." Then I just end up buying a Seiko.


In my pre-wis days, I bought a micro brand watch thinking it was something special and "elite".

Now that I've become a WIS-snob, I think it's a $30 Miyota in a $70 case  being sold for $300, and for that much I should at least be getting a Sellita in a nicely implemented case by an established manufacturer.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

jisham said:


> In my pre-wis days, I bought a micro brand watch thinking it was something special and "elite".
> 
> Now that I've become a WIS-snob, I think it's a $30 Miyota in a $70 case being sold for $300, and for that much I should at least be getting a Sellita in a nicely implemented case by an established manufacturer.


For $300 you can get yourself a new Turtle, or multitude of other Seiko divers that will literally last you decades. On top of that, Seiko is not a company that is going to go away anytime soon. Support for a product is almost as critical as the design of the product itself.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

jisham said:


> In my pre-wis days, I bought a micro brand watch thinking it was something special and "elite".
> 
> Now that I've become a WIS-snob, I think it's a $30 Miyota in a $70 case being sold for $300, and for that much I should at least be getting a Sellita in a nicely implemented case by an established manufacturer.


I've a friend that just bought a Filson GMT (Shinola mvmt). I'm not sure what to think of them. Their prices for quartz make me fall out of my chair, though they look nicely made. But I have a hard time with any quartz over $70 unless it's a chrono or moonphase. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

The Seiko Turtle & other Seikos are obviously well-respected, time honored watches. But to the non-WIS, I think Seiko may be considered a bit boring. It's all about being hip & unique (I am not immune), right ? Micro brands provide that. But so do Vostoks & others for a fraction of the price, so it's up to us to educate them. Who's coming with me?


----------



## firithmorgulion (Apr 12, 2011)

i dont like nato/zulu straps
in my eyes they make a watch look cheap (even the so often showed sub from bond looks cheap to me)
i like day/date windows because they make a dial unsymmetric


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

My wife's friend just sent me a link to an Invicta "private sale".

I'm panicking as I realize friends and family have noticed I'm "into watches". The thought of what some of them may buy me is scary, despite their good intentions. It literally makes me cringe...


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

platinumEX said:


> My wife's friend just sent me a link to an Invicta "private sale".
> 
> I'm panicking as I realize friends and family have noticed I'm "into watches". The thought of what some of them may buy me is scary, despite their good intentions. It literally makes me cringe...


An Invicta Submariner homage isn't too bad. It costs a sixth of a Steinhart and houses a Seiko SII NH35A movement. I dig the Mickey Mouse Sub quite a bit (See previous confession). However, if they buy you a chunky monkey chrono diver or something with a quartz movement and expect you to wear it in their presence, you might have to tell your second family across town that they are going see daddy around a lot more.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I enjoy taking photos of this watch more than actually wearing it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

jisham said:


> In my pre-wis days, I bought a micro brand watch thinking it was something special and "elite".
> 
> Now that I've become a WIS-snob, I think it's a $30 Miyota in a $70 case being sold for $300, and for that much I should at least be getting a Sellita in a nicely implemented case by an established manufacturer.


I get where you are coming from.

I have to say I love the micros for their unique designs.(although many are an homage, you could say the same about Seiko designs)
I don't really want to wear a Seiko that looks like what everybody else has for 10years.
Also, my local watchmaker has had zero problem servicing any of my micros for minimal cost. 
That being said, I do own couple Seikos and appreciate the quality. My local guy also services them cheaply.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I really don't care if the movement on a watch is in house or out house.


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> I really don't care if the movement on a watch is in house or out house.


Depending on the quality of my movement, it may be better in the out-house, rather than in-house.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

I like to buy watches that immediately lose value. That way I'm not tempted to resell them. 

Anything that I perceive as being liquid goes quickly regardless of whether I break even or not! It's both stupid and ironic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I am going to randomly "Like" two posts to get my "Likes given" tally to 400


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

This thread is now the only reason I log in to WUS.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Sometimes i like to sit back naked with my watch collection in front of a full length mirror and watch myself lick them one by one.......


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

I keep going back to the DeepBlue website just because there's 40% off.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I committed a sin by not being perfectly honest.
I spent the very best part of $100 to get this.









At least it hasn't taken off fast or slowed down. 
Running pretty quartz accurate.

I got it pretty bad. I desire a Seiko Solar Orange Diver.....


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Yesterday my wife told me she was making a new year's resolution for me. No more watch purchases in 2017. Good thing most people give up on their resolutions after a couple weeks.


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

I started my WIS adventure about a year ago and honestly I'm a little frightful oh what the future holds for me... My problem is that no matter the hobby I am a gear guy, often being more interested the stuff used in a pursuit more than the pursuit itself... 

I seem to have a bad case of ADD when it comes to my taste as well. I can't seem to like it want the same type of watch for longer that 30 days before moving on to the next. Luckily I know not to buy every 30 days, I know the need will pass. In my primary hobbies of hunting and shooting I read a good article one time about the lifecycle of a hunter as it pertained to his firearms. Basically as you age your desire for power and round capacity give way to efficiency and quality. I assume the same lifecycle applies to the WIS crowd. 

Thanks for hearing me out.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

While I was modifying a watch, putting on a new set of hands, the seconds hand stem broke inside the pinion.
So, now, I only have 2 hands working.

So, I decided, no, I like it better that way. 

I feel liberated, less uptight about the seconds hand being accurate.
...
...
...
...


...
...

Who am I kidding? o|


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Cobia said:


> Sometimes i like to sit back naked with my watch collection in front of a full length mirror and watch myself lick them one by one.......


I stand. Gravity flatters.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

platinumEX said:


> My wife's friend just sent me a link to an Invicta "private sale".
> 
> I'm panicking as I realize friends and family have noticed I'm "into watches". The thought of what some of them may buy me is scary, despite their good intentions. It literally makes me cringe...


When I was young and daft I really got into Heavy Metal. Metallica, Anthrax, Slayer all that sort of stuff. Still think its great stuff.
Anyway that Xmass, 'Europe', the band that did " The Final Countdown", were really big. So my dad goes "You're into that heavy metal, I got you this".
I dutifully had to play it in my bedroom, quite loud, so my dad could hear it.

So I really really sympathise with you. 
I've told people I got bored with 'mall' watches because I'm really 'fussy'. Which is why I like watches, and just hope they take the hint.


----------



## TZWang (Jan 16, 2014)

I hid one of the watches I don't wear and told my girlfriend I gave it to a friend so I could buy another watch.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I turned on my phone screen the other night in order to illuminate my watch for the time.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

I secretly think miyota9015 movements are better than basic ETA's.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Sunday confessional…
(Monday for those on the East Coast, USA)

This is my favorite thread here and if it was ever closed upon reaching its natural conclusion, I will be sad and likely to cry man tears.

I confess to feeling intense shame when I think about any watch I have seriously considered as recent as last month that I no longer want or even like it.

In the last few days, I decided to buy a Rolex. I confess it makes me feel dirty. It is a good thing I do not have the money or the time to save the money to buy it soon.

I hate even number-only hour indicators be they Roman or Arabic numerals. It is particularly offensive to me when there is a date window replacing the six.

When I shave my nethers, it is like the world’s slowest magic trick reveal: "Uh… ta…um… tad... wait for it… uh… wait… er… ta-dah!"


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Sometimes I'm tired of a watch and think about selling it before it even arrives. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Sunday confessional?
> (Monday for those on the East Coast, USA)
> 
> In the last few days, I decided to buy a Rolex. I confess it makes me feel dirty. It is a good thing I do not have the money or the time to save the money to buy it soon.
> ...


Its only dirty if your going after a god awful iced out daydate. If your after a Sub, Yachtmaster, Explorer, and the like i say go for it!

P.S. imma huge hip hop fan and in my younger wannabe cool guy/thuglife days i poned for a iced out platnium presidental. Glad i never i got the money to wasye on that.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I should have bought this(1st pic)instead of this(2nd pic).


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

catsteeth said:


> I secretly think miyota9015 are better movements than basic ETAs


I have one watch with the Miyota 9015 and it's the new Tisell Sub. I am on day 8 wearing it continuously and it is currently at +2 seconds with no adjustments. Neither of my ETA 2824-2's come anywhere near that level of accuracy. I am amazed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

firithmorgulion said:


> i like day/date windows because they make a dial unsymmetric


Funny thing, this is exactly why I dislike date windows.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I hate day windows. They're about as necessary as an am/pm indicator would be.

The only time in my life I would have possibly found use for such a tell would have been when I was in college & I fell asleep whilst studying. I woke up after one of those intensely deep half-hour/hour naps & drowsily asked my friend "What day is it?"


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Rodeojones said:


> Yesterday my wife told me she was making a new year's resolution for me. No more watch purchases in 2017. Good thing most people give up on their resolutions after a couple weeks.


In 2017? Well then, you still have a few weeks to acquire all the watches you would have next year, lol.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

catsteeth said:


> When I was young and daft I really got into Heavy Metal. Metallica, Anthrax, Slayer all that sort of stuff. Still think its great stuff.
> Anyway that Xmass, 'Europe', the band that did " The Final Countdown", were really big. So my dad goes "You're into that heavy metal, I got you this".
> I dutifully had to play it in my bedroom, quite loud, so my dad could hear it.
> 
> ...


I thought I found a neat way around the whole family-interpreting-my-musical-tastes thing one year by telling my grandparents to just get me a gift certificate to the local music store, named Strawberries.

They thought it was silly to give me a gift certificate for strawberries, when they could just give me some from their garden!

They did make some nice daiquiris... sorry Grandpa!


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

platinumEX said:


> In 2017? Well then, you still have a few weeks to acquire all the watches you would have next year, lol.


Already working on it. Just put in an offer for an Alpha Paul Newman chrono on eBay, plus I have two watches sitting in my Jomashop cart.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

My do r bezels stay planted at 12 almost 99% of the time but a dive watch with a non moving bezel drives me nuts. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

Maybe this isn't the right forum to ask but it's the only one I could think about.

How does one reduce the difficulty level on Tinder?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Pato_Lucas said:


> Maybe this isn't the right forum to ask but it's the only one I could think about.
> 
> How does one reduce the difficulty level on Tinder?


Mine gold. Level up.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Serious question do all quartz watches tick? In my entirely Automatic world I have never handled or wore a quartz watch. I ask because a fellow employee used to wear a Timex and recently stopped doing so because of the sound. I really want to reward him with a Christmas watch but unsure which way to go for this reason.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

craigmorin4555 said:


> Serious question do all quartz watches tick? In my entirely Automatic world I have never handled or wore a quartz watch. I ask because a fellow employee used to wear a Timex and recently stopped doing so because of the sound. I really want to reward him with a Christmas watch but unsure which way to go for this reason.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Certain Timexes are known to have an abnormally loud tick. (I think my Swatch New Gents are a little louder, but I only notice either in a quiet office.) Most all quartzes do tick but not as loud. You should be fine picking any other quartz.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Pato_Lucas said:


> Maybe this isn't the right forum to ask but it's the only one I could think about.
> 
> How does one reduce the difficulty level on Tinder?


Use a photo that doesn't look like a muppet?


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

jisham said:


> Use a photo that doesn't look like a muppet?


But is my best photo, I admit it isn't accurate, for example my hair isn't THAT blue and my nose doesn't get past my chin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

cayabo said:


> I have a poster of an exploded one - it's in may garage next to the Motor Trend F40 cut-away.
> I've never met anyone who knew what a Curta was.
> I find a Torsen Limited slip is similar in elegance & complexity.
> - Or check out MotoGP clutchless transmissions.
> ...


My boss tried to sell me his old Curta2 for $900 but I passed on it.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I would have thought you'd be a winner if one goes by the size of one's nose approximating one's..... you know.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

chuasam said:


> My boss tried to sell me his old Curta2 for $900 but I passed on it.


A little high, but for a working one from a trusted seller, not an outrageous price. But for that much you could get a really nice watch, which would get used far more, even if you only wore it once a week. Or to appease the people that suggest a Seiko in any thread, no matter the topic, you could buy a Seiko for every day of the week.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> I would have thought you'd be a winner if one goes by the size of one's nose approximating one's..... you know.


That's his nose? I thought it was a comical g-string/man-hammock


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

jisham said:


> A little high, but for a working one from a trusted seller, not an outrageous price. But for that much you could get a really nice watch, which would get used far more, even if you only wore it once a week. Or to appease the people that suggest a Seiko in any thread, no matter the topic, you could buy a Seiko for every day of the week.


Oh $900 CAD which is about USD 680. 
It was mint condition too. I don't really buy that many watches. I feel that beyond a certain point and it's just Commodity Fetishism.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I did not know you can sail dead down wind, on a land yacht, 2.5x faster than the wind.

I do wish I had a Mario Kart-like ghost of myself.


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

Houls said:


> I have one watch with the Miyota 9015 and it's the new Tisell Sub. I am on day 8 wearing it continuously and it is currently at +2 seconds with no adjustments. Neither of my ETA 2824-2's come anywhere near that level of accuracy. I am amazed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Iirc it was determined in one of the Tisell threads that every one of them is regulated after casing. Even then, that accuracy is very impressive.

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

craigmorin4555 said:


> Serious question do all quartz watches tick? In my entirely Automatic world I have never handled or wore a quartz watch. I ask because a fellow employee used to wear a Timex and recently stopped doing so because of the sound. I really want to reward him with a Christmas watch but unsure which way to go for this reason.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Bulova have a lot of quartz models with a smooth sweeping second hand, smoother than almost all automatics even. The trade off is a shorter battery lifespan.

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

stress8all said:


> Iirc it was determined in one of the Tisell threads that every one of them is regulated after casing. Even then, that accuracy is very impressive.
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


Yes someone emailed Mr. Oh and he said every watch is regulated which is just outstanding when you consider the price of the watch. Best bang for the buck as far as I'm concerned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

Absolutely. I'm on the wait list for a green/green date sub, looking forward to getting one when he works his way through what must be a huge number of orders. I've heard very few negatives about any Tisell watches, and we all know how picky the WIS crowd can be. 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

stress8all said:


> Bulova have a lot of quartz models with a smooth sweeping second hand, smoother than almost all automatics even. The trade off is a shorter battery lifespan.
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


I think it's fair to say they're smoother than anything that isn't a spring drive. They're effectively 57,600 vph and don't stutter.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

I just ate dinner and had a few beers at a hotel bar as I'm out of town for work. The bartender was a 20-something female college student who happened to be ridiculously attractive and was wearing a low-cut shirt. She also complimented me on my watch (wearing my SARB065 of a navy blue Hirsch strap). 

I left her a $40 tip on a $18 bill. (I'm weak.)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Rodeojones said:


> The bartender was a 20-something female college student who happened to be *ridiculously attractive and was wearing a low-cut shirt*.


Sooooooooo, not fair.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

stress8all said:


> Absolutely. I'm on the wait list for a green/green date sub, looking forward to getting one when he works his way through what must be a huge number of orders. I've heard very few negatives about any Tisell watches, and we all know how picky the WIS crowd can be.
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk












Green / Black date. Best $200 I've spent on a watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Houls said:


> Green / Black date. Best $200 I've spent on a watch.


$200, not $9999?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Rodeojones said:


> I just ate dinner and had a few beers at a hotel bar as I'm out of town for work. The bartender was a 20-something female college student who happened to be ridiculously attractive and was wearing a low-cut shirt. She also complimented me on my watch (wearing my SARB065 of a navy blue Hirsch strap).
> 
> I left her a $40 tip on a $18 bill. (I'm weak.)


Did you give her the story about how the SARB065 is called the "Cocktail Time Cool" and is a design collaboration with award-winning Japanese bartender Shinobu Ishigaki? Wait, you got more than one beer for $18 at a hotel bar? If it is more than two, she hooked you up.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I work outside, it was -30 Celsius with windchill today. I'm getting too old for this ****.


Sent from my iPhone using three goats and the golden ratio.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Rodeojones said:


> I just ate dinner and had a few beers at a hotel bar as I'm out of town for work. The bartender was a 20-something female college student who happened to be ridiculously attractive and was wearing a low-cut shirt. She also complimented me on my watch (wearing my SARB065 of a navy blue Hirsch strap).
> 
> I left her a $40 tip on a $18 bill. (I'm weak.)


Was she attractive before or after the few beers, though? Picture?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

saturnine said:


> $200, not $9999?


Crazy, right? I wonder what I can do with the $9779 I saved haha.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

captainmorbid said:


> I work outside, it was -30 Celsius with windchill today. I'm getting too old for this ****.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using three goats and the golden ratio.


When I first read that I thought it said "Cialas" as opposed to "Celsius". I don't know where my mind is.....


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Houls said:


> When I first read that I thought it said "Cialas" as opposed to "Celsius". I don't know where my mind is.....


Some kind of Seinfeldian joke about shrinkage is failing to gestate in my frost addled gulliver...

Sent from my iPhone using three goats and the golden ratio.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

stress8all said:


> Bulova have a lot of quartz models with a smooth sweeping second hand, smoother than almost all automatics even. The trade off is a shorter battery lifespan.
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


The Bulovas still tick, although at 16 ticks / sec rather than the 6-8 common on mechanical watches. This appears smooth to the human eye.

Although I think the OP was talking about audible ticks. As I understand it, most of the tick/tock sound comes from the pallet fork knocking against the escape wheel. Since a quartz replaces this with a stepper motor, and a much simpler movement train (for an ana-digi, or nothing at all for a true digital watch), there shouldn't be much of a sound in a quartz. There is however a small electromagnetic pulse from the stepper motor which some nerds (myself included) use to regulate quartz watches.

Confessions:

1) Sometimes I make lame attempts at a confession to stay on topic. Other times I just drift off topic with no regard.

2) I am a likes whore. I have more likes received than posts (by a ratio of like 1.7:1), but at least I have more likes given than likes received (by a ratio of 1.6:1)


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Rodeojones said:


> I just ate dinner and had a few beers at a hotel bar as I'm out of town for work. The bartender was a 20-something female college student who happened to be ridiculously attractive and was wearing a low-cut shirt. She also complimented me on my watch (wearing my SARB065 of a navy blue Hirsch strap).
> 
> I left her a $40 tip on a $18 bill. (I'm weak.)


I hate to say this, but I don't think it was you, and I don't think it was the watch. I think it's a standard trick to get good tips and you were played. Hope you at least enjoyed the view (...while respecting the wishes of your spouse).


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

jisham said:


> I hate to say this, but I don't think it was you, and I don't think it was the watch. I think it's a standard trick to get good tips and you were played. Hope you at least enjoyed the view (...while respecting the wishes of your spouse).


Or maybe she genuinely thought it was a very nice Michael Kors watch she had never seen at the mall. But yeah, flattery is a regular tool of bartenders and hotel bars see a lot of flashy watches come through. If she is there again the next night, you are likely to get more attention, better treatment and cheaper or free drinks. That will make other wolves at the bar tip more.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Houls said:


> Crazy, right? I wonder what I can do with the $9779 I saved haha.


That's what the Tisell website oddly lists them at now, but they are sold out.

Confession:
I evidently forgot which watch I was wearing today, b/c I looked down to get the time & was pleasantly surprised at the face staring back at me.

_Well I asked a mate which watch was mine-O (a' mine-O),
He said he'd soon see which watch was which (which, which);
Oh an' he blew me down an' he kicked me in the stern-O (a'stern-O),
Callin' me a dirty, lousy, son-of-a-b*tch_


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

My GF is in Geneva for a business trip...and she's not visiting the Patek Museum. Not so sure about her now (j/k)


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm aware I fell victim to a bartender trick. Like I said, I'm weak. She seemed genuinely interested in the watch, though. She even tried it on. I did tell her about the Cocktail Time nickname and she thought it was cool. She mentioned her dad is into and collects watches, so she is good at noticing them. 

And yes, my bill was just $18. It was a cheaper hotel bar/restaurant at a Days Inn. So $18 got me a burger and fries and two beers. 

And, no, I didn't take any pictures. I'm not a creep. And that my phone automatically uploads pictures to my Google Photos account, which I share with my wife, would have made for a difficult conversation when I got home.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I just won an auction for the first time using a sniper (failed once before). *exhilarated*

_Paddy, lay back (Paddy, lay back)!
Take in the slack (take in the slack)!
Take a turn around the capstan - heave a pawl!
About ship, stations, boys, be handy (be handy)!
We're bound for Valaparaiso 'round the Horn!_


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Just gave a watch away.
I can't deny that the ability to humble-brag here on WUS was a factor.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Rodeojones said:


> And, no, I didn't take any pictures. I'm not a creep. And that my phone automatically uploads pictures to my Google Photos account, which I share with my wife, would have made for a difficult conversation when I got home.


I can help









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Rodeojones said:


> I'm aware I fell victim to a bartender trick. Like I said, I'm weak. She seemed genuinely interested in the watch, though. She even tried it on. I did tell her about the Cocktail Time nickname and she thought it was cool. She mentioned her dad is into and collects watches, so she is good at noticing them.
> 
> And yes, my bill was just $18. It was a cheaper hotel bar/restaurant at a Days Inn. So $18 got me a burger and fries and two beers.
> 
> And, no, I didn't take any pictures. I'm not a creep. And that my phone automatically uploads pictures to my Google Photos account, which I share with my wife, would have made for a difficult conversation when I got home.


Wins today.


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

Rodeojones said:


> And yes, my bill was just $18. It was a cheaper hotel bar/restaurant at a Days Inn. So $18 got me a burger and fries and two beers.


But it wasn't $18 for a burger, fries and two beers, was it? ;-)

$58 for a burger meal... that's Melbourne hipster prices. b-)


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

piningforthefjords said:


> But it wasn't $18 for a burger, fries and two beers, was it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I know.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Rodeojones said:


> I'm aware I fell victim to a bartender trick. Like I said, I'm weak. She seemed genuinely interested in the watch, though. She even tried it on. I did tell her about the Cocktail Time nickname and she thought it was cool. She mentioned her dad is into and collects watches, so she is good at noticing them.
> 
> And yes, my bill was just $18. It was a cheaper hotel bar/restaurant at a Days Inn. So $18 got me a burger and fries and two beers.
> 
> And, no, I didn't take any pictures. I'm not a creep. And that my phone automatically uploads pictures to my Google Photos account, which I share with my wife, would have made for a difficult conversation when I got home.


So..... you're going to tell your wife you tipped 200% because the chick was hot? After all, it's her money too. If I found out my wife did this for a chippendale looking bartender I'd be way more livid than if she just took a picture of him and tipped a normal 20%


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> So..... you're going to tell your wife you tipped 200% because the chick was hot? After all, it's her money too. If I found out my wife did this for a chippendale looking bartender I'd be way more livid than if she just took a picture of him and tipped a normal 20%


Hey. Safe space.

There's probably a bag forum out there that wives post about those hot pool boys...


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

when did tipping go from 15% to 20%? and where do you guys live that Waiters and Waitresses earn even 15% tip?? or am i just a ungodly annoying cheapskate?


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I think in the late 80's / early nineties going to all kinds of concerts in Seattle.. Nirvana, TAD, Mudhoney , Sky Cries Mary, Janes Addiction, Pixies, ... Butthole Surfers.. Willard (just the best band.. BANNED FROM ALL SEATTLE PUBLIC PARKS.. worst band to drink w/ btw)..DK's ..Sonic Youth.. Sweaty Nipples (best band name ever... didn't get singed w/ major because wouldn't change their name)... Dwarves... god list goes on and on.. from age 17 -26~ish I must have gone to 3 shows a week (frequently for free...guest list is a nice thing).

I always will remember my t-shirt having a bloody Face print like the shroud of f*cking Turin after coming out of the pit at a Nirvana concert..at the Green River Community College ... and I will also remember losing my god damned Converse All-Star (one of them) at a Mudhoney show at the Motorsports int'l Garage.. it was a pain in teh ass..it was cold and wet outside and I had no freaking left shoe... oh well the show was awesome however.

anyways.. never once at these shows did I ever have a watch... True story..


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Here is TAD: Jinx... just the most heavy band.. I love these guys.. their live shows......ing rocked.. HARD..


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> when did tipping go from 15% to 20%? and where do you guys live that Waiters and Waitresses earn even 15% tip?? or am i just a ungodly annoying cheapskate?


At restaurants, my tip starts at 20% and it can go up or down from there. I grew up in a restaurant family and have worked in the service industry so I have some bias and might place greater value on the service industry than most.

At bars, I have a very complicated holistic algorithm that breaks down to: $1 per drink ($2 for top shelf or fancy-ass wine) + $1 per hour spent + half the regular price of any comped drink rounded to the nearest dollar, then round up to the nearest lucky Chinese number (6, 8, 10, 12, 16, 18, 20, 22, 26, 28). This in combination with being civil ensures great service, free drinks and help from the bartender in the event I need an impressive wingman (or wingperson).

I am in the San Francisco Bay Area and I know I am an outlier with this. Most people around here don't tip or tip less than 10%. In San Francisco and Oakland Chinatown, the old timers will leave a few coins no matter what the bill and expect free stuff and discounts.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

I had two separate people at work mention an upcoming Seiko sample sale. I don't know how I feel about that.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

i have no problem tipping, i was just always taught that 15% was the norm for normal service, and the tip goes up or down from there. some "servers" around here deserve to be taken out back and beat with a rubber hose. i had one drop aplate of food on a kids head and not apologize about it and get annoyed when her manager made her clean up. thats probably the worst thing that has happened, however most times service isnt much better, and seems the nicer the place, the worse the service.



Mr. James Duffy said:


> At restaurants, my tip starts at 20% and it can go up or down from there. I grew up in a restaurant family and have worked in the service industry so I have some bias and might place greater value on the service industry than most.
> 
> At bars, I have a very complicated holistic algorithm that breaks down to: $1 per drink ($2 for top shelf or fancy-ass wine) + $1 per hour spent + half the regular price of any comped drink rounded to the nearest dollar, then round up to the nearest lucky Chinese number (6, 8, 10, 12, 16, 18, 20, 22, 26, 28). This in combination with being civil ensures great service, free drinks and help from the bartender in the event I need an impressive wingman (or wingperson).
> 
> I am in the San Francisco Bay Area and I know I am an outlier with this. Most people around here don't tip or tip less than 10%. In San Francisco and Oakland Chinatown, the old timers will leave a few coins no matter what the bill and expect free stuff and discounts.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

All my friends wear Invicta watches. I mean all of them. They love to rub in my face how their Invicta looks like a Submariner. They tell me I'm nuts for spending what I spend on watches. They act like they're so much smarter than I am because of it.

One of them has stooped so low as to wear an $80 fake Sub he got from a street vendor in China. 

Here's the best part: He has the means to easily afford a real Submariner. It leaves me speechless.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

My wife is not concerned that I was swayed to over tip by an attractive female. I told her the story when I called her that night and she, too, laughed at my weak will. Also, we have separate checking accounts. 

Regarding tipping, both my wife and I worked in the service industry in college. She waited tables, I was a valet at fancy restaurants in Minneapolis. Maybe it's a bias for those working similar jobs now, but I have a tendency to tip well when I get good service. I also believe in giving back, especially this time of year.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> All my friends wear Invicta watches. I mean all of them. They love to rub in my face how their Invicta looks like a Submariner. They tell me I'm nuts for spending what I spend on watches. They act like they're so much smarter than I am because of it.


They probably are. Spending as much money as we do on watches is plain dumb.



lxnastynotch93 said:


> One of them has stooped so low as to wear an $80 fake Sub he got from a street vendor in China.


...but that's dumber. I mean, its China, I'd expect half that. You can rub it in his face till it hurts.



lxnastynotch93 said:


> Here's the best part: He has the means to easily afford a real Submariner. It leaves me speechless.


I think we've beaten this to a pulp already but hey, it's his money. If he chooses to spend it on hookers and blow or donate to the local parish, that's his choice.

The way Sub prices have skyrocketed recently I'm inclined to believe that hookers and blow are more sound investment.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> They probably are. Spending as much money as we do on watches is plain dumb.
> 
> ...but that's dumber. I mean, its China, I'd expect half that. You can rub it in his face till it hurts.
> 
> ...


Hookers and blow and a Timex from Target is a fastball down the middle for me! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I've been watching Youtube videos(except music videos)in 1.25 and 1.5X so I can watch more in the same amount of time.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> I've been watching Youtube videos(except music videos)in 1.25 and 1.5X so I can watch more in the same amount of time.


Some music videos, mostly doom metal, can take on an interesting new character at increased speed!


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Hey. Safe space.


Agreed. One of us buys a nice Seiko Cocktail time, wears it in the environment it was designed for, chats up a hot waitress, talking watches, in a wife-safe manner, and shares the story in the best possible forum - our forum.

We should be celebrating him. Maybe we're all jealous...


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I desire a Seiko SNE109 Orange Solar diver. I have essentially no way to get one.
Something is wrong with me.


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

Confession: I will not mention specific names, but I think there are some watch companies with really bad sounding brand names that make some good watches. I can't seem to get myself to like their watches because of their company name. It has nothing to do with price-point or brand reputation. It's just about the way the name sounds.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> The way Sub prices have skyrocketed recently I'm inclined to believe that hookers and blow are more sound investment.


Im inclined to think the opposite. The way Rolex have total control over their pricing is really a masterpiece. They've also started using random serialization which essentially eliminates model years, so depreciation can no longer be associated with the age of the watch.

I haven't seen even a fair condition 90's sub go for less than $4000.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

I have a growing aversion to watches _without _a date window ... so much so that I am considering unloading one of my favorites: a blue Nacken.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

whitemb said:


> I have a growing aversion to watches _without _a date window ... so much so that I am considering unloading one of my favorites: a blue Nacken.


I just sold my last watch that didn't have a date window. I like the functionality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I just want to say that Jisham is a very generous person & I wish great fortune upon his wrist.

WUS...what a great place.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I just sold 5 watches to buy this one. My wife thinks I am insane. She may be right but I don't care. When you have a chance to snag a grail watch, you snag it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Houls said:


> I just sold 5 watches to buy this one. My wife thinks I am insane. She may be right but I don't care. When you have a chance to snag a grail watch, you snag it.


I could stare at those shapely lugs all day.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

saturnine said:


> I could stare at those shapely lugs all day.


I thought you were talking about a woman there...


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Poor Old Dave said:


> I desire a Seiko SNE109 Orange Solar diver. I have essentially no way to get one.
> Something is wrong with me.


I have one I might part with but you must have money.... or is that the problem?


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> when did tipping go from 15% to 20%? and where do you guys live that Waiters and Waitresses earn even 15% tip?? or am i just a ungodly annoying cheapskate?


Usually I tip 25-50% unless the service is bad. I'm delivering pizzas now and I did a long time ago when I was young. So I know what it's like to get a good tip...and get a bad one or none at all. Last time we had pizza delivered the bill was $15, I tipped $7, and the driver was happy.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm not going to mention the name, here's a watch brand that I probably wouldn't buy. It's not so much the company itself, but the "fans" of this this brand that turn me away. Most of their watches are too big and too bling, but they do have a few that I like. Hint-the name starts with the 9th letter of the alphabet.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

jisham said:


> Agreed. One of us buys a nice Seiko Cocktail time, wears it in the environment it was designed for, chats up a hot waitress, talking watches, in a wife-safe manner, and shares the story in the best possible forum - our forum.
> 
> We should be celebrating him. Maybe we're all jealous...


Totally agree.
This kind of stuff is harmless.

Life is too short to live in a jealous relationship.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> I'm not going to mention the name, here's a watch brand that I probably wouldn't buy. It's not so much the company itself, but the "fans" of this this brand that turn me away. Most of their watches are too big and too bling, but they do have a few that I like. Hint-the name starts with the 9th letter of the alphabet.


Invicta huh?


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> The way Sub prices have skyrocketed recently I'm inclined to believe that hookers and blow are more sound investment.


Now, THAT is quotable. Sig line material.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Usually I tip 25-50% unless the service is bad. I'm delivering pizzas now and I did a long time ago when I was young. So I know what it's like to get a good tip...and get a bad one or none at all. Last time we had pizza delivered the bill was $15, I tipped $7, and the driver was happy.


i dont have a problem tipping, and i tip everytime i eat out unless the service was terrible. i know servers and you pizza hooligans have a hard job, i just wanna know when the standard rate jumped, and why i wasnt personally informed of this. another antedote to this issue, went to dinner once, tipped 15% because the service was good, but nothing out of the ordinary for a busy friday nite(at least in my view) the waiter came outside and handed the tip back and told me i obviously needed the money more then him. honestly not sure how i didnt end up in jail that night for ripping his throat out. went back in and talked to the manager, our meal ended up coming outta the kids check. like i said, maybe im a dinosuar when it comes to tipping who knows


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

whitemb said:


> I have a growing aversion to watches _without _a date window ... so much so that I am considering unloading one of my favorites: a blue Nacken.





Houls said:


> I just sold my last watch that didn't have a date window. I like the functionality.


You guys must be under 40. (Or already wearing bifocals.)


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> They act like they're so much smarter than I am because of it.


well you do drive a mustang........


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Ten-Ten said:


> You guys must be under 40. (Or already wearing bifocals.)


45 ... but going under the laser next month, so maybe I'll keep it.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Ten-Ten said:


> Now, THAT is quotable. Sig line material.


That is T-shirt worthy.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Im inclined to think the opposite. The way Rolex have total control over their pricing is really a masterpiece. They've also started using random serialization which essentially eliminates model years, so depreciation can no longer be associated with the age of the watch.
> 
> I haven't seen even a fair condition 90's sub go for less than $4000.


Why are people bringing up the '90s Rolex example all the time when talking current prices? It's obvious with the Swiss crisis that the price isn't going any higher plus you need to fork out serious $$ every five years servicing them. If you buy one now then twenty five years down the line you're looking at normal depreciation of 5-10% per annum minimum plus additional servicing costs at around 10% per five years if we presume no serious mechanical issues arise. And random numbering doesn't affect the model year thing since purchase date will be on your warranty card anyway. It's just a safeguard against replicas.

Sorry to burst your bubble, safe space and all, but you only stand to lose, proportionally less $$ than with other Swiss brands but more $$ in absolute numbers. There's no investment there. If you like it then buy it and wear it. Simple.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> At restaurants, my tip starts at 20% and it can go up or down from there. I grew up in a restaurant family and have worked in the service industry so I have some bias and might place greater value on the service industry than most.
> 
> At bars, I have a very complicated holistic algorithm that breaks down to: $1 per drink ($2 for top shelf or fancy-ass wine) + $1 per hour spent + half the regular price of any comped drink rounded to the nearest dollar, then round up to the nearest lucky Chinese number (6, 8, 10, 12, 16, 18, 20, 22, 26, 28). This in combination with being civil ensures great service, free drinks and help from the bartender in the event I need an impressive wingman (or wingperson).
> 
> I am in the San Francisco Bay Area and I know I am an outlier with this. Most people around here don't tip or tip less than 10%. In San Francisco and Oakland Chinatown, the old timers will leave a few coins no matter what the bill and expect free stuff and discounts.


I think 20% is a great baseline, but I always tip a minimum of $5. I'm sure that caveat isn't necessary in the Bay Area, but here in Detroit it's not uncommon for two people to rack up less than $25 on a meal at a casual place. If I'm drinking at the bar I tip $1 on beers and $2 on cocktails.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Why are people bringing up the '90s Rolex example all the time when talking current prices? It's obvious with the Swiss crisis that the price isn't going any higher plus you need to fork out serious $$ every five years servicing them. If you buy one now then twenty five years down the line you're looking at normal depreciation of 5-10% per annum minimum plus additional servicing costs at around 10% per five years if we presume no serious mechanical issues arise. And random numbering doesn't affect the model year thing since purchase date will be on your warranty card anyway. It's just a safeguard against replicas.
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble, *safe space*and all, but you only stand to lose, proportionally less $$ than with other Swiss brands but more $$ in absolute numbers. There's no investment there. If you like it then buy it and wear it. Simple.


When did we start bringing up safe spaces?Maybe you need a day of dog petting to help quell your frustration with Rolex's business model 

Watches are a terrible investment. However Rolex seems to be one of the least worst investments because they do indeed hold their value better than most brands.

And why you so mad, bruh? Everything is gonna be okay, I promise.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

My ex wife has a new boyfriend. I feel absolved of guilt. 

I've also not bought a watch since BF! Though, Maranez 44 Bangella....


Sent from my iPhone using three goats and the golden ratio.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

I just woke up... I have to pee... But have been reading the bargains thread, WRUW now, the Mods thread and this thread and can't bring myself to get my lazy ass up off the bed this cold December morning to relieve myself 15 feet away in my bathroom...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> When did we start bringing up safe spaces?Maybe you need a day of dog petting to help quell your frustration with Rolex's business model
> 
> Watches are a terrible investment. However Rolex seems to be one of the least worst investments because they do indeed hold their value better than most brands.
> 
> And why you so mad, bruh? Everything is gonna be okay, I promise.


No anger buddy. Just tired of reading the same old mantra "get a Rolex and maybe you'll make money off it like some guys who bought one twenty years ago". That's what the thread started for. I don't subscribe to this watch myth and this may shock and outrage the masses in F2 and F23



WorthTheWrist said:


> The place where you come clean about a watch fact about yourself that may shock and outrage the masses.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

sometimes I'm too lazy to change the strap so I just wear the strap instead.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

I just bought a Shinola!!!

The local Nordstrom Rack has a great selection of Shinolas in smaller sizes right now for 50% off. Still spendy but my wife & I have checked them out numerous times; most times only the > 41mm ones in stock.

I've been wanting a 38mm watch for a while, ever since buying a vintage handwound Vostoock.

Couple weeks ago they had a black dialed Gomelsky 36mm women's watch, which I am totaly in love with, except the lug width. This watch would need a custom band and definitely has a feminine vibe. Wonder how it would look on a bund strap.









It's still in stock for $300. And a steal. So cool. Pity those lugs. :-(

There was a ~36mm black case, black dial, don't remember the handset, never got it out of the case. $300.

Came home with a Runwell Coin Edge 38mm on bracelet. $400 (X-mas present from my wife).









Really, really like the watch head, not so sure about the bracelet or lug width. Have kept it stickered but set the time, read the collateral and boxed it back up. May swap it out for the more rugged one I didn't look closely at.

Been given the green light to buy something else if it catches my eye!?! Heck yea! There's a Rado and Davida in the $300ish range that look mighty tasty. Also a Seiko chrono for a buck or a nice Bertucci for $150. Or, or, or...I have the sickness! :-d

I must confess that those who take exception to the sale price have a point, to a point. If you like the style and find one that fits, $300 - $400 in person is a pretty good deal. The screw down crown works well, the watch looks and feels a quality piece.

Pics when I get synced up.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

I wish people would _always_ list make/model when posting a photo of a watch on any of the WUS threads. Not just for those reading the threads who might wonder what watch it is. But it should help the watches to show up in Google searches.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

On my days off, I sometimes wear just the NATO strap because I like the feel of something on my wrist.
Trouble comes when I go out..and check the time...and it's just the strap.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I've been back on WUS for two weeks. I was doing good. Just trying to sell or trade.
Then I bought three watches in the last 24 hours. $#@&!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I've been back on WUS for two weeks. I was doing good. Just trying to sell or trade.
> Then I bought three watches in the last 24 hours. $#@&!


That's OK. I mostly stayed off WUS since last winter when I bought my last watch. Bought six over BF/CM.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

I went off the deep end when I “discovered” watches, and bought a lot of them kind of willy nilly. I suspect I’m not alone in that one.

I can’t think of a single use in my life for a chronograph, but man, those 6139s…

I hate analog/digital dials. One or the other, please — just not digital.

To that end, I have no interest in G-Shocks — any of them — at all, ever.

I don’t like bracelets and would rather buy watches without them if it saves me a buck.

If I like the look of a watch, I don’t really care what the movement is or what the crystal’s made of.

I work from home. My wife does too. When I’m expecting a watch in the mail, I’ll work next to the dining room window in sight of the mailbox, so I can run out and snag it the second the postman rolls up.

I don’t really get why hand-winding in an automatic movement is so great when all you have to do is pick the watch up to get it going again.

I spend WAAAAAAAAAAAAAY to much time on WUS and WatchRecon.

I like that my sterile-dial flieger could be a $1,000 or $100 watch and 99.99999% of people can’t tell which. (Hint: not $1,000).

I don’t have a grail yet.

I don’t dive. I barely swim. I feel quite okay putting dive watches on leather. So there.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

double post


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I absolutely HATE HATE HATE it when I (in the past), or anyone for that matter asks for recommendations for quartz watches, and the only replies we get are fing pieces of ...... solar Citizens, Seikos, or Casios. I fing hate those lousy @$$ solar pieces of ......! Actually hate is not a strong enough word.

Why do I hate them? For those that care, I'll explain. I have bought several Citizens over the past few years, they are beautiful watches. But I live a 3rd shift life with a blacked out bedroom and a 2y/o. So that means I have to keep my watches in the dark. I recently went down to just 1 solar, my newest CB0020. I bought it for a song on ebay a couple months ago and loved it. It almost made me a 1 watch guy. Earlier this week it started indicating low power. No problem I set it in the sun all day. 3 hours after i brought it in it started it again. Ok. I'll order a new battery for it. I got it and installed it, easy peasy. Battery worked fine until about 2 hours ago. Started low power again. I put it under an insanely bright flashlight for a couple hours because that has worked in the past on other models. Nope watch died altogether. Has to be a bad solar cell. Into the trash it went. I will eat a bullet before going solar ever again.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

tanksndudes said:


> I went off the deep end when I "discovered" watches, and bought a lot of them kind of willy nilly. I suspect I'm not alone in that one.
> 
> I can't think of a single use in my life for a chronograph, but man, those 6139s&#8230;
> 
> ...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> I absolutely HATE HATE HATE it when I (in the past), or anyone for that matter asks for recommendations for quartz watches, and the only replies we get are fing pieces of ...... solar Citizens, Seikos, or Casios. I fing hate those lousy @$$ solar pieces of ......! Actually hate is not a strong enough word.
> 
> Why do I hate them? For those that care, I'll explain. I have bought several Citizens over the past few years, they are beautiful watches. But I live a 3rd shift life with a blacked out bedroom and a 2y/o. So that means I have to keep my watches in the dark. I recently went down to just 1 solar, my newest CB0020. I bought it for a song on ebay a couple months ago and loved it. It almost made me a 1 watch guy. Earlier this week it started indicating low power. No problem I set it in the sun all day. 3 hours after i brought it in it started it again. Ok. I'll order a new battery for it. I got it and installed it, easy peasy. Battery worked fine until about 2 hours ago. Started low power again. I put it under an insanely bright flashlight for a couple hours because that has worked in the past on other models. Nope watch died altogether. Has to be a bad solar cell. Into the trash it went. I will eat a bullet before going solar ever again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Maybe that's way it sold for a low price on eBay. Had a similar experience with an automatic Seiko with insane positional variation I got off eBay. It's like +50 sec dial up and -70 sec 9 up. Strangely enough that adds up to less than +20 on the wrist and if I leave it 9 up during sleep it gets within +-5. Ah well.

Nice sharing this story though, all we get is how great ecodrive is.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> Maybe that's way it sold for a low price on eBay. Had a similar experience with an automatic Seiko with insane positional variation I got off eBay. It's like +50 sec dial up and -70 sec 9 up. Strangely enough that adds up to less than +20 on the wrist and if I leave it 9 up during sleep it gets within +-5. Ah well.
> 
> Nice sharing this story though, all we get is how great ecodrive is.


Most Eco-Drives are good, but there is always the 1 flaw that makes me get tid of the good ones. This one tho was a former store display...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

The mobile version of this site seems to have gotten an update. I hate it.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

saturnine said:


> The mobile version of this site seems to have gotten an update. I hate it.


Try Tapatalk.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Davidka said:


> Try Tapatalk.


I despise TakaHike, much prefer Safari on an iPad to surf and post online.

Boycott fb, refuse to be the product MZ sells.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

I saw RyanD and BarryS bragging about their manual shifters in the "Heads Up" thread. I wanted to agree with them, but I can't (anymore) because I have a dirty little secret:









But I keep justifying it to myself by saying I bought it for commuting, and I'm getting too old to dance on the clutch pedal in traffic.

And I'm hoping some people think my secret is wearing a mickey mouse watch


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

My wife inadvertently paid me a high compliment the other day. Wore my SNK809, which I polished off the bead blast finish and put on a Timex "Explorer" style leather strap which is molded to my wrist and of a stiff leather. Closed with a deployant clasp.

Went to try on watches and as I slipped the 809 off she said "you still wear that old thing!?"

I smiled as it's one of my newest watches modded to appear weathered.









It's still killer accurate for a "cheap" automatic, somewhere within 2 - 3 seconds a day. Have swapped the buckle clasp back in for winter duty; $52 invested.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

devilsbite said:


> My wife inadvertently paid me a high compliment the other day. Wore my SNK809, which I polished off the bead blast finish and put on a Timex "Explorer" style leather strap which is molded to my wrist and of a stiff leather. Closed with a deployant clasp.
> 
> Went to try on watches and as I slipped the 809 off she said "you still wear that old thing!?"
> 
> ...


Too funny. I've been wanting to polish mine, what was your process to go about it? Sandpaper? Scotch brite?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

saturnine said:


> *I've been wanting to polish mine*, what was your process to go about it?


Take it easy.

...

...

...

But take it. ;-)


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Too funny. I've been wanting to polish mine, what was your process to go about it? Sandpaper? Scotch brite?


I have a B & D Wizard, it's the off brand dremel. Used a buffing wheel and some metal polish I had laying around. Was way easier than I thought! Only took about 15 minutes to get to my desired state.


----------



## Achtungz (Jul 18, 2015)

- I don't know if i actually like watches or I just want another hobby
- I HATE leather straps, I can only wear watches with bracelets


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

While my main job is that of a zookeeper, I sometimes plow snow for the city where my zoo is located (zoo is city owned, so I'm a city employee). Tomorrow is one such day. I have to get up at 2am to be at work and ready to go at 3am. As I was setting aside my clothes for tomorrow I found myself choosing my watch based upon lume brightness, seeing as the first few hours of my day will be spent in a dark plow truck. 

My wife thinks I'm crazy.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

devilsbite said:


> saturnine said:
> 
> 
> > Too funny. I've been wanting to polish mine, what was your process to go about it? Sandpaper? Scotch brite?
> ...


I use Cape Cod polishing compound with 600 grit sandpaper to achieve a satin semi-gloss finish. I am sure buffing it further with the Cape Cod polishing cloth would shine it up but I did not want it to be too shiny. Here it is with pizza:


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I keep spending my watch money on other stuff


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

I’m generally not a superstitious type of guy. However, I order my 13th watch on September 21st.this year from a Japanese online shop. It took a month for the watch to clear custom and it arrived damaged (bezel stuck and missing paint on bezel markers). The watch was sent back to Japan and a new one is incoming. ETA today 13th December.

13th watch coming on the 13th! How’s that for a coincidence? Alright, maybe I’m a little bit superstitious.

.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

I hate when people use "Wowzers", reminds me of a certain fatass and his horrible videos


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

ARMADUK said:


> I hate when people use "Wowzers", reminds me of a certain fatass and his horrible videos


Wowzers, how did you get a copy of my sextape?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

It's almost a mantra in these ghettos to say: "The stock strap was garbage, so I removed it, and slapped on a ( ). "


I myself question (i.e., doubt) this blanket assumption / perception -- that if the watch has a less prestigious name, the strap is de facto "garbage."

But, I also like to do every now and then a cannonball into the groupthink pool, so when I got my last Parnis, I too sneeringly said the obligatory declaration, and replaced the "garbage" with another that cost me $3.95 on the Bay.

We're talkin' 'class' now, yo!


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

Hello WUS, forgive for I have sinned (maybe not, it would be more of a virtue).

I just joined the forum after lurking quite a while. I have to say, you guys helped revive this little hobby. I have just received my first purchase of a second hand watch, a late 80's early 90's Raketa 24H dial.

I'm looking forward to be spending more time here on the forum and filling out the rest of my watch box.

Cheers


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

FrankDerek said:


> Hello WUS, forgive for I have sinned (maybe not, it would be more of a virtue).
> 
> I just joined the forum after lurking quite a while. I have to say, you guys helped revive this little hobby. I have just received my first purchase of a second hand watch, a late 80's early 90's Raketa 24H dial.
> 
> ...


Welcome!


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

First post & it's a confession; they say the first step...


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

jisham said:


> Wowzers, how did you get a copy of my sextape?


involuntary hacking and I don't wanna talk aboot it

twas horrible


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

I have always justified a new watch purchase with: "I can always flip it for close to what I paid for" ( I have done that successfully few times )

Now that a 1/3 of my watch collection got burglarized ( most of flippable ones), I lost that reasoning. Help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess that in the past 3 months, I have been neglecting much of my collection in favor of watches with the Seiko 7S movements because I think: "Oh, I can hand wind and set those quickly at any time." I have even purchased 2 watches with hacking and hand-winding movements and one with a quartz movement in this period and I am hardly wearing them. Meanwhile, I'm wondering where all my money went.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

since buying this ... all my wasted time on ebay has been searching for NOS tubes..not watches.. =\ This thing actually sounds pretty good however, even if according to all the tube snobs the stock tubes are "teh hot garbage" ... meh.. I think I am getting me some NOS 50's USA tubes for it.. shortly.

Funny because the stagnation of my audio gear collecting habit is what brought me to watches... hopefully I'm getting a motorcycle soon also...then doubtlessly I will have no monies whatsoever??

anyways.. check out how sexy this Darkvoice 336SE is however..


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

atarione said:


> since buying this ... all my wasted time on ebay has been searching for NOS tubes..not watches.. =\ This thing actually sounds pretty good however, even if according to all the tube snobs the stock tubes are "teh hot garbage" ... meh.. I think I am getting me some NOS 50's USA tubes for it.. shortly.
> 
> Funny because the stagnation of my audio gear collecting habit is what brought me to watches... hopefully I'm getting a motorcycle soon also...then doubtlessly I will have no monies whatsoever??
> 
> ...


Vintage audio gear is one of my other hobbies as well. Funny how that works.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Add me to the vintage audio collection club as well. Watch collecting is a somewhat newer hobby of mine, but I've been an audiophile for years - since college actually. Between vintage tube amps and parts, old turntables (most of which actually work), guitars, and a record collection numbering over 1500, I have enough stuff to open my own store. 

Of course, save for a catastrophic financial situation, I'll never sell any of it.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I do not need another hobby. I do not need another hobby. I do not need another hobby. I do not need another hobby. I do not need another hobby. I do not need another hobby. I do not need another hobby.


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

My affordable hobby is watching Spanish weather ladies. I'm always interested in this weeks forecast and I learn a little Spanish too.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Just bought a scurfa diver one as a christmas present for a coworker really afraid I am going to keep it. maybe WIS types types like me cant gift watches thinking I better order another just in case....

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I have a drawer where watches I no longer love get shut away in darkness. There are two automatics in there, that I still wind and set the time on... help!


Sent from my iPhone using three goats and the golden ratio.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

arejay101 said:


> My affordable hobby is watching Spanish weather ladies. I'm always interested in this weeks forecast and I learn a little Spanish too.


lol... I guess I just got a new hobby.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I like those forecasts when they have nice pretty ladies in swimsuits predicting the weather. All jiggly and tan.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

LifeTrekker said:


> Vintage audio gear is one of my other hobbies as well. Funny how that works.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'm into that too, a little. I have the Sansui receiver my parents bought in '73 when I was a baby. And I recently found on Ebay the same model tape deck my dad bought in the 80s that died in the 90s. I don't have a pic of the Sansui but here's the Technics M224 deck.


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

Oh no, no no no! I've just re-entered this hobby and already I am having an unhealthy interest in three watches: Junghans Max Bill Hand-wind or automatic, Nomos Club hand wind and a Farer Endurance. I will get an end of year bonus, but this was not the intended purpose. I can't pay/won't pay for all these watches.

Maybe if I get the Max Bill my hunger will be satisfied for a bit.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I want to get into another hobby other than watches and photography. For about 25 years I've wanted to learn to play bass guitar. And I want to get a radio controlled car. I had one about 10 years ago that would hit 25mph and it was fun. But I just can't seem to bring myself to spend money on anything but watches. It's more like an addiction than a hobby.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

The USD/SGD rate makes it more difficult for me to pull the trigger.... I don't know whether I should be happy or sad.


----------



## PHcare (Jul 20, 2016)

arejay101 said:


> My affordable hobby is watching Spanish weather ladies. I'm always interested in this weeks forecast and I learn a little Spanish too.


I once got into this Japanese "idol" girl group because I wanted to learn some Japanese, and they had a show where the girls would try to memorize a phrase in english. The girls had really terrible english, but it was effin funny.

Next thing I know, I was binge watching this sht, and when I ran out of episodes, I searched for their other videos and songs. That's when I found the group's english forum.

I joined and got into heated debates because some forum members were bashing my "Oshi" (basically, your favorite girl in the group.) They were saying my oshi was "thin and unhealthy uhuhugh", so I debated them with my sparse knowledge of fitness and body mass index. I was kicking the asses of these other forum members, who were clearly teenage girls and boys. I was checking this forum everyday, stalking the forums whenever someone says something bad about my oshi and bringing down the hammer on the culprits.

Fortunately, one of my other favorite girls "graduated"(Basically, they get booted out of the group because theyre too "old", which usually happens when they hit twenty. Crazy, I know) so I lost some interest in the group. Unfortunately, my oshi is still going strong, so I check back from time to time.

And this all happened when I was a metalhead and had my hair up to my waist. It was pretty pathetic and I would have been devastated if someone in real life came to know that I was a diehard fan of some Japanese idol group.

So yeah, that was my affordable hobby.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

PHcare said:


> *I once got into this Japanese "idol" girl group *because ...


Dayum bro.
The use of '_because_' in this sentence is the very definition of 'redundant.'

Cheers. And Gon-nichi wa!!

And now.... this...


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

When a new watch comes with a vinyl protector piece over the caseback, I usually leave it on until it comes off of its own will. I don't know why.

I had a Casio Ediface that I wore for some time and then flipped it. Before flipping it, I found I needed to remove the piece of plastic.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> My next watch and any after that will be quartz.
> 
> Due to long term maintenance costs, hassles of resetting etc, and the inaccuracy aspects, I've decided that three automatic watches will be my limit. The only caveat being if I am someday somehow fortunate enough to buy an Omega or Tudor. The Jazzmaster and SKX will be with me as long as they are working, so I will not be buying another automatic watch unless I sell my Khaki Field. 3 is my limit.


So I have to confess that I bought another automatic yesterday. The Squale Atmos 1545 Militaire came up available through Gnomon again and I could not resist. It should arrive Monday evening. Merry Christmas to me!

However, I may sell my Hamilton Khaki Field after I live the Squale a while.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

So... is the confession:


PHcare said:


> I had my hair up to my waist.


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

arejay101 said:


> My affordable hobby is watching Spanish weather ladies. I'm always interested in this weeks forecast and I learn a little Spanish too.


Yeah, weather in Spanish is totally interesting.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Pato_Lucas said:


> Yeah, weather in Spanish is totally interesting.


The rain in Spain falls mainly on the plain?

EDIT: The picture didn't come through before. Looks like all the interesting weather is in the hills and valleys!


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I rarely post in the public forum... I read some of the posts there today... and remembered why... 

seems like (edit)F71 and the Seiko sub forum are the places for me mostly.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

atarione said:


> I rarely post in the public forum... I read some of the posts there today... and remembered why...
> 
> seems like F2 and the Seiko sub forum are the places for me mostly.


isn't f2 public?

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

gah... yeah.. i meant F71.. didn't sleep well last night.. awake till past 4am..little scatter brained today ..I guess.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> I'm into that too, a little. I have the Sansui receiver my parents bought in '73 when I was a baby. And I recently found on Ebay the same model tape deck my dad bought in the 80s that died in the 90s. I don't have a pic of the Sansui but here's the Technics M224 deck.
> 
> View attachment 10204850


I meant to say that's a nice stocking hat you have. Though it makes for an odd juxtaposition next to the helmet, considering how the gods toyed with Houston in that ALDS.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

jamesezra said:


> The USD/SGD rate makes it more difficult for me to pull the trigger.... I don't know whether I should be happy or sad.


Yeah, the strong USD is going to put me into the poor house...a house full of beautiful JDM Seikos!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

A house full of Seikos is never a bad thing!


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> A house full of Seikos is never a bad thing!


 "House of Seikos" is a show I'd totally watch.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Netflix and chill? LOL!



Pato_Lucas said:


> "House of Seikos" is a show I'd totally watch.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I replied right here to get my post count to an even 500. I can't think of a better group of sick individuals to share this moment with.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

In my early days of forum usage, I loved increasing my post count. I no longer have the same obsession. Now my obsession is increasing my watch count. 

One is as illogical & unhealthy as the other, I suppose, but at least posts are free. Perhaps a resolution is in order to stop obsessing.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

3 new truths about my watch-collecting evolution: 

1. I like some of the well-made homage watches. I can empathize the anti-homage position, but I refuse to embrace it.
I just bought a Steinhart Legacy - love it. Very well-made.
I also just bought a Borealis Estoril - again, love it. Well-made.

2. I have an obsession for panda and reverse-panda dials. Steinhart's Ocean One Vintage Chronograph caught my eye. If they make a true panda-dialed version, I'm going to buy one. It's a tall watch, but I have huge wrists, so I think I can pull it off.

3. I'm downsizing my collection from 44mm+ watches, to 38-42mm. For some reason I'm finding the 'smaller' watches more comfortable for me, and more aesthetically-pleasing (to my eyes). The exception will be the Steinhart Chrono if it's released.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Pato_Lucas said:


> "House of Seikos" is a show I'd totally watch.


I'd watch it harder if it were called "Seiko Grindhouse," with some Isaac Hayes wakawakawaka guitar funk thrown in. 
Sheeat yea.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> I'd watch it harder if it were called "Seiko Grindhouse," with some Isaac Hayes wakawakawaka guitar funk thrown in.
> Sheeat yea.


My man!


----------



## hashimoto (Jul 10, 2016)

i hate CONUS . come on were all in this together arnt we
reserve indicators , really?
anything below 43mm


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> 3. I'm downsizing my collection from 44mm+ watches, to 38-42mm. For some reason I'm finding the 'smaller' watches more comfortable for me, and more aesthetically-pleasing (to my eyes). The exception will be the Steinhart Chrono if it's released.


I think that's the first time I've ever heard "downsizing my collection" applied to the size of the watches, rather than the number of the watches!

Someone just cannon-balled into my group-think. 
[that's got to become a tag line somewhere....]


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I get annoyed at lackwits who post in other forums items for sale but do not include any outside contact information other than going in and becoming a member of that particular forum. I'm not particularly keen on adding myself to another forum. WUS is quite enough. So, a sale is lost and I waste time looking at their ads on WatchRecon.o|


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> I get annoyed at lackwits who post in other forums items for sale but do not include any outside contact information other than going in and becoming a member of that particular forum. I'm not particularly keen on adding myself to another forum. WUS is quite enough. So, a sale is lost and I waste time looking at their ads on WatchRecon.o|


Maybe that's kind of the idea. You know, that they only want you sell their item to existing members of the forum they post in, not some noob from nowhere that isn't even a member. Weird huh?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Sure but they're losing a sale. And I see the guys having a hard time selling. C'est la vie.



ShaggyDog said:


> Maybe that's kind of the idea. You know, that they only want you sell their item to existing members of the forum they post in, not some noob from nowhere that isn't even a member. Weird huh?


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> 2. I have an obsession for panda and reverse-panda dials. Steinhart's Ocean One Vintage Chronograph caught my eye. If they make a true panda-dialed version, I'm going to buy one. It's a tall watch, but I have huge wrists, so I think I can pull it off.


I feel you on the panda dials. I LOVE them. Actually, the other day while annoying my family with watch talk, my 13-year-old daughter responds with, "Dad, you'd wear a turd on your wrist if it had a panda dial."

I appreciated her quick wit.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Pato_Lucas said:


> ]
> 
> "House of Seikos" is a show I'd totally watch.


Lers get this idea off the ground!


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

I walked up the stairs from our basement to the first floor today and the digital clock on the oven said it was 3:00PM, the mantel clock was chiming 3PM and the automatic watch on my wrist said it was precisely 3:00PM. Only a true WIS would be as excited about all of that as I was.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Rodeojones said:


> ......."Dad, you'd wear a turd on your wrist if it had a panda dial."


Two sig worthy quotes in one week!!!!


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I have found another hobby to slacken my obsession on watches. Remote control drones.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Rodeojones said:


> I feel you on the panda dials. I LOVE them. Actually, the other day while annoying my family with watch talk, my 13-year-old daughter responds with, "Dad, you'd wear a turd on your wrist if it had a panda dial."
> 
> I appreciated her quick wit.


You seem to share my affinity for orange-faced dive watches, too! Great taste.

Haha I had to chuckle at what your daughter said, quick wit indeed!


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> You seem to share my affinity for orange-faced dive watches, too! Great taste.
> 
> Haha I had to chuckle at what your daughter said, quick wit indeed!


I only have one orange dial watch, but I love it. Sadly, as of late it doesn't get the amount of wrist time it deserves. Having to compete with my Blumo, Cocktail Time, and the panda dial solar chrono my wife got me two weeks ago is a tall task.


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

I do not like the recent trend of non functional screws and hex nuts on watch cases. Instant no.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

I've been hunting a vintage piece as my next purchase. Since I'm a stickler for condition, it's been a long hunt and it will likely be awhile before I find said watch, so as a bit of a distraction I've been buying fun "throw away" fashion quartz watches. And wouldn't you know it, I've been really digging them. Especially the gold pieces. I've always like gold but never paid it too much attention but I've seriously got struck with gold fever. So much so that I'm going to buy a yellow gold and rose gold wedding band to compliment the occasions when I wear a gold watch. Even considered buying a solid gold watch, luckily modern solid gold watches have proportions and price tags that turn me off so it's unlikely I'll buy a solid gold watch.


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

NightOwl said:


> I've been hunting a vintage piece as my next purchase. Since I'm a stickler for condition, it's been a long hunt and it will likely be awhile before I find said watch, so as a bit of a distraction I've been buying fun "throw away" fashion quartz watches. And wouldn't you know it, I've been really digging them. Especially the gold pieces. I've always like gold but never paid it too much attention but I've seriously got struck with gold fever. So much so that I'm going to buy a yellow gold and rose gold wedding band to compliment the occasions when I wear a gold watch. Even considered buying a solid gold watch, luckily modern solid gold watches have proportions and price tags that turn me off so it's unlikely I'll buy a solid gold watch.


But how about a vintage solid gold watch?


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Not with a bang but a whimper.

(T. S. Elliot)


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Rage, rage against the dying of the light.


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

So here's a true confession: today I woke up really late and didn't take a shower before going to work.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Pato_Lucas said:


> So here's a true confession: today I woke up really late and didn't take a shower before going to work.


Que porco! 😅


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

I hate digital watches, yet I have two of them (Casio A168WA-1YES & A168WG-9EF) and I used to have a Fossil PH1111 from the Philippe Starck range which I loved. It was a ...... made watch which I have returned twice. Both times I received a new one under warranty (which is great service) with a new two year warranty period stamped in the booklet. It also had a proprietary, white rubber band which was the worst, both in comfort and cleanliness. Oh dear lord, that thing got FILTHY. *shudders*


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

Real talk:

This thread was started on my birthday and I have read every post (while being 'on the clock' as the old-timers would say). Yay, for the upsides of being a desk jockey.


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

FrankDerek said:


> Real talk:
> 
> This thread was started on my birthday and I have read every post (while being 'on the clock' as the old-timers would say). Yay, for the upsides of being a desk jockey.


Living the dream: being paid to mess around on the internet.



cuica said:


> Que porco! 


Not even sorry


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

Pato_Lucas said:


> Living the dream: being paid to mess around on the internet.


Yes, I even have a nice glass of red wine next to me right now (+/- 5:00 PM here). Living the dream.

If I work hard in the morning and answer all the the annoying emails early the afternoon is internet time.

Even more OT (is this possible in this thread?): when/how can I edit posts?


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

FrankDerek said:


> Yes, I even have a nice glass of red wine next to me right now (+/- 5:00 PM here). Living the dream.
> 
> If I work hard in the morning and answer all the the annoying emails early the afternoon is internet time.
> 
> Even more OT (is this possible in this thread?): when/how can I edit posts?


On web there's an edit button at the bottom of your own post, it's a pencil icon.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Majority of my WUS activity is done while I'm at work. :-!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I hope that one day, while reviewing employee activity logs, I'll find an inhouse WUSsy.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Wearing nothing but my underwear (it's hot where I am), I just finished modding another Seiko. It's blue. I put it on a blue-grey NATO.

Then, shortly after strapping it on my wrist for a test drive, I had (legitimate) cause to send my left hand down to manually inspect my favorite organ.
That's when I noticed, I was wearing a blue-grey underwear.

I found myself admiring the serendipitous synchronicity of melancholic colors in the cheerful company of several shades of flesh tones.

Will post pics later. :-!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Oh lordy I need help.
Bought two more watches at a Pawn Shop.
Geneva Platinum and Guess Waterpro.
Both 32 or 33mm. Both pretty cheap.
Both are day date quartz....


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

My wife just reminded me as we were eating that I "promised" I wouldn't buy any watches next year. I immediately logged into eBay and put a bid on a Seiko SRPA29.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Wearing nothing but my underwear (it's hot where I am), I just finished modding another Seiko. It's blue. I put it on a blue-grey NATO.
> 
> Then, shortly after strapping it on my wrist for a test drive, I had (legitimate) cause to send my left hand down to manually inspect my favorite organ.
> That's when I noticed, I was wearing a blue-grey underwear.
> ...


Imagine, while serendipitously admiring, your underwear coming to life and singing Pointer Sisters' "Automatic".

....
No way to control it
It's totally automatic
Whenever you're around
.....
(lyrics)


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Imagine, while serendipitously admiring, your underwear coming to life and singing Pointer Sisters' "Automatic".
> 
> ....
> No way to control it
> ...


Maybe I'm too sleep deprived, but a scary image of a really trippy christmas special just popped into my head.... and I can't get it out.


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Wearing nothing but my underwear (it's hot where I am), I just finished modding another Seiko. It's blue. I put it on a blue-grey NATO.
> 
> Then, shortly after strapping it on my wrist for a test drive, I had (legitimate) cause to send my left hand down to manually inspect my favorite organ.
> That's when I noticed, I was wearing a blue-grey underwear.
> ...


Pic or... actually, nevermind. We don't need pics at all.



Rodeojones said:


> My wife just reminded me as we were eating that I "promised" I wouldn't buy any watches next year. I immediately logged into eBay and put a bid on a Seiko SRPA29.


Is that a new watch?
Noooo... I've had it for a loooong time!!!


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Will post pics later. :-!


No.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Pato_Lucas said:


> Pic or... actually, nevermind. We don't need pics at all.





whitemb said:


> No.


Aw, COME AWN !!
Whatever happened to "Pics or din happen"?


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Aw, COME AWN !!
> Whatever happened to "Pics or din happen"?


If you post pics, I think my din'ner is gonna re-happen!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess that as the end of the year approaches and the more gifts I buy for others, the more I am tempted to press the "Aw, to hell with this!" button and buy yet another watch for myself.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I go to bed most nights thinking about watch mods.


----------



## bwvan (Dec 20, 2016)

I like hook-together expansion bracelets like those on 50's Benrus models. I wish I could buy a whole jar of the hook links.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Will post pics later.


For the love of all humanity, NO.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Self-winding.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

In the past I bought and quickly flipped two SKX007's.

Decided I didn't like them, despite owning a 009 which is a particular favourite of mine.

So, bought one 007 - flipped it after a month, regretted it later, bought another 007, then flipped it after a month.

Now, guess what? I've just bought another 007.

It must be some kind of love/hate thing.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

I just used a sniping service to win an eBay auction. I got the watch for way less than my max bid, and nearly 50% less than I've ever seen it listed for in the past. 

And yet, I feel dirty about it. Like I just ripped off the seller and cheated every other potential buyer.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I wanted to show people that I am cranky, by replying to "Merry Christmas" with "Bah! Christmas, schmristmas!"

But it was really hard to pronounce, so I gave up, and just said: "Merry Christmas to you too!"

Dammit.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Bought a fellow employee a Scurfa Diver One for christmas I sized the bracelet to my wrist was that wrong?

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Rodeojones said:


> I just used a sniping service to win an eBay auction. I got the watch for way less than my max bid, and nearly 50% less than I've ever seen it listed for in the past.
> 
> And yet, I feel dirty about it. Like I just ripped off the seller and cheated every other potential buyer.


not really ... because they would have got even less if you hadn't have come in at the last second.. and nobody else was apparently willing to commit to more..

it is fine... they see how the auction works and how long the biding goes for ... it is fine.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

(Disclaimer: This is a post about an homage watch. I feel like this thread is a place where I can honestly and freely talk about every aspect of my love for watches. I'm not posting this to incite a debate/flame-war on homages in any capacity.)

I just pre-ordered a Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Chronograph (white dial, black subdials). I'm really excited about it, I've been waiting for THIS particular watch.

I feel a bit guilty because it's an homage (and not my first). At this point in my life, my priorities dictate that I can't afford a real Daytona (or most luxury watches).

I think some of the anti-homage rhetoric has stirred me a bit in their merit. I hope intellectually this doesn't affect how I enjoy my watches. Currently, watches have provided an imperative distraction through a dark time for me.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

My first xmass since divorce, and I get stuck due to weather. If Santa doesn't show up because he thinks I'll be at my mom's, I WILL eat all the damn cookies.

I will not buy a watch, unless I find one I like....




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Oh Deary me. I have already sent funds and they have been received for two watches.
Now I have committed to buying 3 more. All pretty cheap. But at least one automatic Timex.
I really fear that I need a pshrink....


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> I hope intellectually this doesn't affect how I enjoy my watches. Currently, watches have provided an imperative distraction through a dark time for me.


This has been a kinda hit-and-miss year for me but hey, at least my collection is more beautiful than last year. Hooray for distractions.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

TJ Boogie said:


> (Disclaimer: This is a post about an homage watch. I feel like this thread is a place where I can honestly and freely talk about every aspect of my love for watches. I'm not posting this to incite a debate/flame-war on homages in any capacity.)
> 
> I just pre-ordered a Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Chronograph (white dial, black subdials). I'm really excited about it, I've been waiting for THIS particular watch.
> 
> ...












Homage away! I wear this Tisell Sub all the time. It looks exactly like a Rolex Submariner and I often get asked if it is one. The actual Submariner costs about 8k, this one was $220. Wear what you like and be guilt free.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk*Save**Save*​


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I have been a fairly active member here for a couple of years, with F71 being my primary stop. But for almost the past couple months now, I haven't been here much at all.
Coincidentally, I also joined the Urbsn Gentry Watch Club (UGWC) on Facebook. All of the talk is still on watches, which is great because it facinates me. But unlike here, there isn't a constant "hive" mentality of buy more, buy more. Instead the vibe is more of "enjoy what you have." For someone like me who only wants to have 2 to no more than 4 watches, it is a very welcome breath of fresh air.
Now don't go getting all worked up, WUS is a great place, & I wouldn't have half the knowledge that I do have if not for the awesome people here. But I really don't see myself coming back here very much in 2017.

Everyone have a safe and merry Christmas. (If saying that last part offends you, IDGAF)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Capt Obvious said:


> Everyone have a safe and merry Christmas. (If saying that last part offends you, IDGAF)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I have a couple of pre-loved F. PM me if ya wanna take them off my arse. ;-)
And Merry CHristmas !!


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Capt Obvious said:


> I have been a fairly active member here for a couple of years, with F71 being my primary stop. But for almost the past couple months now, I haven't been here much at all.
> Coincidentally, I also joined the Urbsn Gentry Watch Club (UGWC) on Facebook. All of the talk is still on watches, which is great because it facinates me. But unlike here, there isn't a constant "hive" mentality of buy more, buy more. Instead the vibe is more of "enjoy what you have." For someone like me who only wants to have 2 to no more than 4 watches, it is a very welcome breath of fresh air.
> Now don't go getting all worked up, WUS is a great place, & I wouldn't have half the knowledge that I do have if not for the awesome people here. But I really don't see myself coming back here very much in 2017.
> 
> ...


We miss you already.:roll:

Seasons greetings to you as well.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Houls said:


> Homage away! I wear this Tisell Sub all the time. It looks exactly like a Rolex Submariner and I often get asked if it is one. The actual Submariner costs about 8k, this one was $220. Wear what you like and be guilt free.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk*Save**Save*​


That looks awesome. Tissell punches so far above their weight in terms of affordability and value (some other micro brands charge 3-4x as much for the same movements/sapphire/casing-quality). I'd proudly wear that -- I won't let the homage-naysayers sway me!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Since joining a facebook group of watch collectors I don't frequent WUS as much anymore


----------



## KrabbyKakes (May 30, 2015)

I only come on here when I'm looking for a new watch. This is the first time in a while I've gotten on so the hunt must be starting again. In a couple of weeks I'll probably disappear again. Sorry :/


----------



## riddlers (Sep 24, 2013)

As both a buyer and seller of watches on eBay, I believe sellers on eBay will set a reserve price if they want to protect their price; if they don't then they are willing to sell at any price. Never feel sorry for potential buyers. If they don't understand sniping, it's their problem.


Rodeojones said:


> I just used a sniping service to win an eBay auction. I got the watch for way less than my max bid, and nearly 50% less than I've ever seen it listed for in the past.
> 
> And yet, I feel dirty about it. Like I just ripped off the seller and cheated every other potential buyer.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm not going to buy any watches in 2017. Unless I see something I must have!


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Tapatalk impreses me not. 

so this is tapatalk


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I have a couple of pre-loved F. PM me if ya wanna take them off my arse. ;-)
> And Merry CHristmas !!


You regularly keep your F's on your arse? Or do other people just keep putting them there?

Personally speaking, I ran out of F's to give a long time ago and wouldn't want any more, or else I'd feel obliged to hand them out. (I'm nice like that.) ;-)



captainmorbid said:


> My first xmass since divorce, and I get stuck due to weather. If Santa doesn't show up because he thinks I'll be at my mom's, I WILL eat all the damn cookies.


Been there, got the t-shirt. I hated hearing this when I was in the middle of it, but in hindsight I realized it was true... It'll get better.

And eat the damn cookies. That red-suited b*st*rd needs to lose some weight anyway.

Onwards and upwards for 2017...


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

I have gotten myself a nice Christmas present, a black on black Junghans Max Bill Automatic (the hand winding one was way too small) without date complication and I have been coordinating my clothes and shoes with the watch for the last few days. Usually it's the other way around. I can't stop looking at it, it is soooo darn beautiful.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess that since my watch collection has reached a somewhat steady state, I have been visiting and posting less on these forums. I miss the excitement of new watches, the excitement of discovering discontinued or otherwise limited watches, and the excitement of unprecedented deals when gray market dealers suspiciously liquidate a brand. Most of all, I miss the people and the banter. I think I need to buy another watch.


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

FrankDerek said:


> I have gotten myself a nice Christmas present, a black on black Junghans Max Bill Automatic (the hand winding one was way too small) without date complication and I have been coordinating my clothes and shoes with the watch for the last few days. Usually it's the other way around. I can't stop looking at it, it is soooo darn beautiful.


The Max Bill automatic is on my dream list, I'd get the white faced one tho.










Only watch that can compete as a dress watch is the Time Factors PRS-36












Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess that since my watch collection has reached a somewhat steady state, I have been visiting and posting less on these forums. I miss the excitement of new watches, the excitement of discovering discontinued or otherwise limited watches, and the excitement of unprecedented deals when gray market dealers suspiciously liquidate a brand. Most of all, I miss the people and the banter. I think I need to buy another watch.


To be honest I'm here mostly for the people and banter, only forum on the internet that is on my interests and isn't overrun by kids.


----------



## kingsarms (Apr 28, 2013)

-I don't really care for Rolex
-I think Hublots are the most hideous watches ever
-I've completely changed my outfit based on what watch I want to wear...


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

I bought a watch last night. It'll be my first micro.

Kind of excited.

Also, my wife is putting the finishing touches on a Wreath Witherspoon. It is going to be awesome!

:-d


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

The cookies were f***ing good.

I bought zero watches, 3 straps and a painting by my friend. 

Watches are dead to me.... until next bf... heh.


Sent from my iPhone using three goats and the golden ratio.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

I have three quartz watches that need new batteries, but I've just been wearing my SKX007 or my Casio AE1200 every day because I'm too lazy to crack them open. I'm thinking about picking up some new straps for them in order to motivate myself.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

FrankDerek said:


> I have gotten myself a nice Christmas present, a black on black Junghans Max Bill Automatic (the hand winding one was way too small) without date complication and I have been coordinating my clothes and shoes with the watch for the last few days. Usually it's the other way around. I can't stop looking at it, it is soooo darn beautiful.


A nice present indeed!

I was quite amazed that a vintage handwinding white Max Bill at 34mm wears just fine despite my normal of 40-44 - I think that being all dial, that it wears bigger. The Panzera Arctic auto at 44 is a nice alternative, but almost wears too big. How does one coordinate jeans or jeans to a watch or vice versa?


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

kingsarms said:


> -I don't really care for Rolex
> -I think Hublots are the most hideous watches ever


Funny thing, when I was younger I didn't really care for Rolex either, now I appreciate their timeless design and quality. Wouldn't mind to have a Submariner.

Agree on Hublot, all their stuff looks like tacky new rich bullsh1t.


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

fearlessleader said:


> A nice present indeed!
> 
> How does one coordinate jeans or jeans to a watch or vice versa?


For work I usually don't wear jeans, mostly chinos, wool trousers or a suit and I coordinate the leather (colour) of my shoes with my watch straps. Black shoes, black belt (if applicable) and a black watch strap, or brown, or blue. Off duty apparel is mostly jeans and a (T-)shirt and maybe a cardigan, shoes are not always colour coordinated with the watch. It's the weekend, I can have a little fun. Which is were the gold digi Casio comes in.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I have posted in this very thread that I don't see the fascination with Chr. Ward timepieces and now the last few days I have been lusting after one. I hate this hobby. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Pato_Lucas said:


> Funny thing, when I was younger I didn't really care for Rolex either, now I appreciate their timeless design and quality. Wouldn't mind to have a Submariner.
> 
> Agree on Hublot, all their stuff looks like tacky *new rich* bullsh1t.


Ahem, nouveau riche.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't care for watches with a person's name (esp. full name) on it (or at least anglicized names).

While we're on names, I always thought the same company differentiating their everyman/luxury product lines under multiple names was ridiculous (Honda/Acura, etc.). After all, Mercedes places the same logo on their delivery trucks as on their sedans. However - while I really like the Alpinist, Cocktail Time & others, I'm not sure I would ever buy one as I find the large "SEIKO" out of place considering the fine dials, especially juxtaposed with their nice "Automatic" script. Even their Grand Seiko line, which has a very distinguished font, cannot keep from blaring "SEIKO" at you. Although now that I think about it, that olde english style script seems odd for a very Japanese company.



















_*While researching this post, I discovered Credor, which are very beautiful time pieces with exquisite spring driven chimes, so I thought I would share this relaxing video with you. The last assembly sequence I also find sharply reminiscent of the opening sequence of Westworld, both in music, deliberate precision & use of the color white.




_
My apologies, this was intended to be a concise confession, but became quite a ramble.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess that as the end of the year approaches and the more gifts I buy for others, the more I am tempted to press the "Aw, to hell with this!" button and buy yet another watch for myself.


Well..I have bought presents for whole family and this to myself










And then realised I have spent more on Christmas presents for the family (wife,wife's brother,his two kids,her mother and father,my mum,my brother and his wife,their 4 kids) than on this Orient. So...Have no guilt trip. And also sold few watches so actually I have not spend any $ on my gift.

I am a happy puppy.

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm seriously considering getting a smart watch with biometric sensors


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

I celebrated a mini-triumph this morning as I clicked the purchase button on the TIMEX 3GMT cream dial deal. FYI, TIMEX Ebay restocks at around 1.30pm PST everyday... that's 5.20am over here in Singapore.

Win!


----------



## KIP_NZ (Nov 23, 2015)

Forgive me Chronopolis it has been many days since my last confession.

1) I have acquired a watch that does not deliver to my collection or grail goals
2) I lust after a dress watch, I have no need for a formal dress watch. Nomos call to me.
3) I formally never wanted a Rolex but a friend got a no-date sub and I like it
4) Even if I stumble and buy a Rolex I'll always be #TeamIWC
5) I saw this today, I think I'm going to have to own this till I actually buy a Nomos
6) I won't sell this when I get a Nomos


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

chuasam said:


> I'm seriously considering getting a smart watch with biometric sensors


I really like the idea, but for what I've seen accuracy is all over the place, according to the internet the iWatch from apple will give you completely different metrics than let's say a Samsung or a FitBit. There's no way to know which one is accurate.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I seriously consider buying a quartz Brathwait like every day with the sole purpose of trolling F2.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I hate waiting for the Seiko I ordered via Ebay to be delivered. It is taking forever! But the very day that this Seiko arrives I am immediately removing the stock dial/hands/movement and replacing them all with a new setup.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

As I stated a few weeks ago, my wife has decided that 2017 will be a no new watches year for me. In all honesty, she's right. I have plenty now and we have a couple major house renovation projects planned for the spring that are more important.

So when my latest I acquired via a sniping service on eBay arrived (for a steal, mind you) I got quite the eye roll. Hey, it's still 2016! And using that logic, I just bid on two more watches (I'm an eBay junkie). I figure if the bid is placed in 2016, even if I receive it in 2017 it doesn't count, right? 

Someone tell me they agree with my twisted logic.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Rodeojones said:


> As I stated a few weeks ago, my wife has decided that 2017 will be a no new watches year for me. In all honesty, she's right. I have plenty now and we have a couple major house renovation projects planned for the spring that are more important.
> 
> So when my latest I acquired via a sniping service on eBay arrived (for a steal, mind you) I got quite the eye roll. Hey, it's still 2016! And using that logic, I just bid on two more watches (I'm an eBay junkie). I figure if the bid is placed in 2016, even if I receive it in 2017 it doesn't count, right?
> 
> Someone tell me they agree with my twisted logic.


I'm on board RodeoJones. You're doing the right thing (unless your wife asks, in which case I deny my role in any enabling).

You still have 14.5 hours my friend...


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> I'm on board RodeoJones. You're doing the right thing (unless your wife asks, in which case I deny my role in any enabling).
> 
> You still have 14.5 hours my friend...


Ha! Thanks.

I don't hide these things from my wife, so I told her about the two additional bids. I got "the look." (If you're married, you know it.) I also posed this potential scenario, as poking the bear is fun me.

I live in the central time zone. What if at 12:30am my time I find a listing I like, but the seller is located in Portland, OR (so technically still 2016 for him)? Does that violate the no watches in 2017 plan?

I have yet to get a ruling on this one.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Rodeojones said:


> I just used a sniping service to win an eBay auction. I got the watch for way less than my max bid, and nearly 50% less than I've ever seen it listed for in the past.
> 
> And yet, I feel dirty about it. Like I just ripped off the seller and cheated every other potential buyer.


Photos, or it did not happen!

And here is a confession:

In preparation for an overseas travel to visit family, I bought few gifts ( watches no surprise) to hand out to siblings and nephews: 15 practical watches for less than $300 combined (mostly Timex and Casio solar).

The average watch price in my collection is definitely above that !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

I've been lounging around the house without a watch on, haven't posted on the WRUW threads, haven't set a watch, haven't wound a watch, but I managed to join the trident feeding frenzy. All is not lost.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

My no new watches in 2017 agreement with my wife has lasted all of 10 hours, 25 minutes. I just bought an SKX009 on Amazon. I've been wanting a Pepsi bezel watch for a bit now, but never pulled the trigger. It was down to $144.47 with Prime shipping and I had a $79 credit sitting there waiting to be used - meaning it cost me a bit more than $65 today. 

Justifying the purchase to you guys is easy. Explaining to my wife why I bought it will take some planning. Good thing I've got two days to get it figured out.


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

The watches that I bought in 2016 that my wife doesn't know about:








This will probably go back to the store. And I'll somehow regret it later.









Plus a MIL-TAT Super Jubilee 









And, you can count this twice because I originally purchased it as a gift for a friend... After he received it I missed it so I bought one for myself...









Perhaps that last one deserves a confession post of its own! Well anyway happy New Year to the whole WUS family. Here's to the upcoming year which will hopefully be filled with a little bit more self-control!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Rodeojones said:


> My no new watches in 2017 agreement with my wife has lasted all of 10 hours, 25 minutes. I just bought an SKX009 on Amazon. I've been wanting a Pepsi bezel watch for a bit now, but never pulled the trigger. It was down to $144.47 with Prime shipping and I had a $79 credit sitting there waiting to be used - meaning it cost me a bit more than $65 today.
> 
> Justifying the purchase to you guys is easy. Explaining to my wife why I bought it will take some planning. Good thing I've got two days to get it figured out.


As I remember, you suffered dearly a few months ago for a watch reward. Perhaps there's still some good will to spare??

Or you'll just suffer dearly again. 

*Happy and healthy New Year to all. *


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

not sure how the no watches in 17 deal will work out if you bought a watch within hours?? but the 009 is one of my favorite watches ..I have had mine since NOV 2015 .. what is you wife giving up for the year?

I was going to wear my franken 7002 today... but the lume sucks and my wife wants to go to the movies.. so I'm wearing my 009 instead.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Barry S said:


> As I remember, you suffered dearly a few months ago for a watch reward. Perhaps there's still some good will to spare??
> 
> Or you'll just suffer dearly again. 
> 
> *Happy and healthy New Year to all. *


Ha! Indeed. Although I didn't exactly suffer, considering I'm in better shape at 40 than I was in all of my 30s thanks to that ordeal. Plus I got a nice panda dial solar chrono as a reward/birthday gift in the end. She'll give me crap for sure, but it's all in good fun.



atarione said:


> not sure how the no watches in 17 deal will work out if you bought a watch within hours?? but the 009 is one of my favorite watches ..I have had mine since NOV 2015 .. what is you wife giving up for the year?
> 
> I was going to wear my franken 7002 today... but the lume sucks and my wife wants to go to the movies.. so I'm wearing my 009 instead.


I've been longing for the 009 for a while. Not sure why I waited so long. The lack of a Pepsi bezel watch in my collection is sad. And you bring up a great question. What is my wife giving up? I have no idea.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Rodeojones said:


> Ha! Indeed. Although I didn't exactly suffer, considering I'm in better shape at 40 than I was in all of my 30s thanks to that ordeal. Plus I got a nice panda dial solar chrono as a reward/birthday gift in the end. She'll give me crap for sure, but it's all in good fun.


Wait a minute! *Reward/birthday gift???*

You've been had!!!


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Wait a minute! *Reward/birthday gift???*
> 
> You've been had!!!


You might bet on to something here.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

I just installed Google Sheets on my phone to track the watches I wear day to day.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

After a long vacation, and wearing only one watch, there is nothing like returning home and opening your watch box and putting on another watch. 

And looking forward to parcels containing watches arriving to the house. 

Yes, it was an awesome vacation but I was deprived. ;->


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

A slight variation on that for me:

After a long vacation, and wearing only one underwear, there is nothing like returning home and 
opening your watch box and putting on another watch... and then turning said underwear inside out. 

Good for another week. :-!


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Confession: I made NO watch purchases in 2016. (But did buy some straps)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

hanshananigan said:


> Confession: I made NO watch purchases in 2016. (But did buy some straps)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


The force is strong in this one...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> ... and wearing only one underwear... :-!


I was always confused by the the singular underwear being called a "pair of underwear".
Now I see that the "pair" is the inside & the outside - duh (palm strike to the forehead).


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cayabo said:


> I was always confused by the the singular underwear being called a "pair of underwear".
> Now I see that the "pair" is the inside & the outside - duh (palm strike to the forehead).


It's actually a "pair of twins" -- inside out, and front side back.
I can usually go months using this rotation, if necessary.

But I like to be squeaky clean, so I usually go just 4 weeks with an undie: one week per side. :-!


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

I was flipping around cable last night, and after I got past the chronopolis channels, I found one of those channels that does an Invicta Sale hour. Except they were doing a Bulova Accuswiss hour. "Normally sells for an MSRP of $2000, on sale now for $389". I recently bought two of them (for $250-$300...). I feel like I should hang my head in shame now, return the watches, tell nobody (oops!), and act like it never happened. I feel so dirty....

I wonder if they have anything in a 55mm case in rose gold?


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

hanshananigan said:


> Confession: I made NO watch purchases in 2016. (But did buy some straps)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


WOW  I bought 16

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

jisham said:


> I was flipping around cable last night, and after I got past the chronopolis channels, I found one of those channels that does an Invicta Sale hour. Except they were doing a Bulova Accuswiss hour. "Normally sells for an MSRP of $2000, on sale now for $389". I recently bought two of them (for $250-$300...). I feel like I should hang my head in shame now, return the watches, tell nobody (oops!), and act like it never happened. I feel so dirty....
> I wonder if they have anything in a 55mm case in rose gold?


I was watching the Bulova Accu-Swiss hour, too! First time I've ever done that.

Their prices were inflated, and their hosts didn't have a clue about the watches.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

I loathe the term timepiece. Just sounds pretentious. I am quite sure that objectivity speaking it's a fine word, but I loathe it anyway. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I am contemplating only one timepiece this year. 

And now off to fetch my smoking jacket and another glass of brandy.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^LOL. 

I use timepiece when filling out FedEx forms on the theory that it will decrease chances of a light fingered person walking away with the watch I am shipping. 

Thieves probably know what it means. C'est la vie.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> ^^^LOL.
> 
> I use timepiece when filling out FedEx forms on the theory that it will decrease chances of a light fingered person walking away with the watch I am shipping.
> 
> Thieves probably know what it means. C'est la vie.


I started writing "horological item" on customs forms after noticing a Singaporean gray market seller do the same for an incoming watch.


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

jisham said:


> I was flipping around cable last night, and after I got past the chronopolis channels, I found one of those channels that does an Invicta Sale hour. Except they were doing a Bulova Accuswiss hour. "Normally sells for an MSRP of $2000, on sale now for $389". I recently bought two of them (for $250-$300...). I feel like I should hang my head in shame now, return the watches, tell nobody (oops!), and act like it never happened. I feel so dirty....
> 
> I wonder if they have anything in a 55mm case in rose gold?


I saw it too. I guess that's my confession - watching "Evine". In Bulova's defense, it was only one hour (which I think they said was all they planned for the year?), and the hard, I mean stupid, sell was restrained compared to the channel's usual. But Bulova should be careful. Anyway, I've even run across them selling G-Shocks in the past. And Fortis, too. Pretty scary. Sounds like I've watched too much in the past....... it's not even funny any longer. But when I saw Bulova on the guide, I decided to DVR it. Some of the watches were nice. I did not know enough about this new Bulova line (Swiss Made) to judge the prices. Overpriced? Figures.

I don't think it's enough for you to be ashamed at all. Yet. Unless it resumes.......

By the way, does Bulova make anything in "mother of pearl"?

(I have an acquaintance who has a collection of Invictas (only the big ones). That's how I found out about the Invicta channel, and checked out the TV show. Unfortunately, he knows absolutely nothing about watches, so there's no possibility of any interesting watch talk. Though it still hurt when he once asked me if the watch I was wearing was the Timex I frequently wear. It was my Seiko 007, and I haven't owned, by design, a Timex since elementary school (not that there's anything wrong with that.)


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I wore my Vostok two days in a row, not something I often do with any watch, but yesterday I spent a good 20 minutes setting the date, and I'll be damned if I let that effort go to waste for only one day.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Deity42 said:


> I wore my Vostok two days in a row, not something I often do with any watch, but yesterday I spent a good 20 minutes setting the date, and I'll be damned if I let that effort go to waste for only one day.


20 minutes? You know the "quick-set" way to set a Vostok, right?


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

saturnine said:


> 20 minutes? You know the "quick-set" way to set a Vostok, right?


You mean this?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Less than a year since declaring my dislike of solar-powered watches, I am considering yet another Citizen Eco-Drive. I sure hope it can survive the gloomy skies and long sleeves in San Francisco.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

A European Citizen Promaster Nighthawk is calling me... Must... Resist...


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Deity42 said:


> You mean this?


Splendid! But no.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I know the "Midnight back to 9pm" bit over and over again, but it still took me a few sitting here at my desk drinking my coffee yesterday morning.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I just got up for the day. My base for my mod just arrived today too. I hate waiting til the wife goes to work and kiddo to bed to play.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Calibrel (Feb 4, 2015)

I have a true confession:

My first 2 watch purchasea as an adult... were f-

... they were fash-

Man, this is harder than I thought...

THEY WERE FASHION WATCHES!!!

Forgive me, but I was blind then and now I see! I remember explicitly trying to "track down" a... Fossil quartz... with a case wide leather band and double pin buckle. I was still leaving my rocker phase.

Then, I thought I had grown up. I picked up a Kennith Cole back in 2010 "knowing better".

Phew! Feels good to get that off my chest!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

tslewisz said:


> I just installed Google *Sheets* on my phone to track the watches I wear day to day.


I don't know why, but after reading this statement I thought of "Zoro the Gay Blade" where he says "Ships in the field".


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

saturnine said:


> I am contemplating only one timepiece this year.
> 
> And now off to fetch my smoking jacket and another glass of brandy.


[video]http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/the-continental/n11479?snl=1[/video]


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess I get into fanboy rage mode whenever someone refers to the Seiko SNA411, any of its variants, successors or predecessors as the "Flight Master" when that name is only on the dial of higher-end models like the awesome SBDS001.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Calibrel said:


> I have a true confession:
> 
> My first 2 watch purchasea as an adult... were f-
> 
> ...


lol come embrace the Dark Side with us at f386. By that I mean come see all the "is this Armani Exchange a fake?" threads a moderator has to move there, before he vaguely snoots on their taste.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Deity42 said:


> I know the "Midnight back to 9pm" bit over and over again, but it still took me a few sitting here at my desk drinking my coffee yesterday morning.


That's all part of the experience, honey.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Do you ever sit in front of the computer, ebay tab after ebay tap open - flipping back & forth? 

Back & forth. 

Back. 

And.

Forth.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Don't do that, son.
You'll go blind and grow hair on the palm of your hand before long.
Besides, ***** cries every time you do that. ;-)



saturnine said:


> Do you ever sit in front of the computer, ebay tab after ebay tap open - flipping *back & forth?
> 
> Back & forth.
> 
> ...


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Less than a year since declaring my dislike of solar-powered watches, I am considering yet another Citizen Eco-Drive. I sure hope it can survive the gloomy skies and long sleeves in San Francisco.


There is no way you could dislike this one. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

After driving all night on through blowing snow on icy roads, I just checked into a cheap motel in the armpit of America expecting to choke down a complimentary stale muffin and pass out for a few hours. But lo and behold this $70/night fleatrap has a hot breakfast in the lobby. Thank god for biscuits and gravy.


----------



## Calibrel (Feb 4, 2015)

Deity42 said:


> lol come embrace the Dark Side with us at f386. By that I mean come see all the "is this Armani Exchange a fake?" threads a moderator has to move there, before he vaguely snoots on their taste.


Haha, my friend wanted a Luminox and I was helping him look for a model he wanted. I sent him a few links and he was like, "Okay, so how do we know they're real?"

Because... It's a freaking Luminox.... He didn't like that answer.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I already blew my watch money for this year...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

On my recent trip to Peru, and in all the airports there and back, I tried to do some serious watch-watching.

My conclusion: God, it's an oversized fashion watch wasteland out there, isn't it?

Fossil would be like the Patek Philippe of what I was seeing.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

My latest order is on the ground in the US. Hopefully have it this week.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

my watch shopping has all but ended for any practical purposes ... my wife digs the Samurai reissue pics I showed her.. I may pick one of those up this year..but that would likely (never say never) be about it.

I have a pretty good reserve of NATO straps and all as well so not really looking for those either.... hard enough to properly rotate through the watches I already have now.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Why am I not able to reduce my collection down to, let's say, a manageable 30 watches or less? It's like trying to sell off your kids. And my watches are not even expensive watches. And "No", I have no intentions of selling them all off to fund 3-5 expensive (to me) watches.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Rocat said:


> Why am I not able to reduce my collection down to, let's say, a manageable 30 watches or less? It's like trying to sell off your kids. And my watches are not even expensive watches. And "No", I have no intentions of selling them all off to fund 3-5 expensive (to me) watches.


I have the same problem. I think I am going to give some watches away and liquidate some for cheap. Maybe I can send some to watch reviewers on YouTube just so they can serve the community. Also, I may have sparked my niece's interest in watches so maybe I can loan a chunk of my collection to her. This all sounds great if I was not such a lazy sack.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

I made a mistake quoting a potential buyer my paypal with a 'dot', rather than leaving it out. And now the deal is off as funds are locked. 

Paypal, you are a pain in the ....


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

It's getting to be that time of year where, to break up the winter doldrums, I do watch theme weeks. For myself. And make note of them in the WRUW threads. To the reaction of no one. Because ... it's cold and gray and the Lions suck and the Tigers haven't started their latest disappointing season yet.

Last year was a repeat of the tried-and-true #blackdialweek, followed by #whitedialweek and #otherthanblackorwhitedialweek.

But there are so many different ways this could go. #quartzweek, #automaticweek, #chronographweek, #diverweek, #neglectedweek (watches I haven't worn in, say, 2 or 3 months).

#SwissWeek, #JapaneseWeek, #ChineseWeek....

Hmmm....

All made possible by having more watches than I should.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> I made a mistake quoting a potential buyer my paypal with a 'dot', rather than leaving it out. And now the deal is off as funds are locked.
> 
> Paypal, you are a pain in the ....


What. Explain this please?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Razzman (Apr 28, 2016)

OK confession time;

I don't get the mentality that only mechanicals will do, I don't care what the movement is as long as it's reasonably accurate.

I like quartz watches and have many, and I like chronos even though I've never learned to use one.

I'll never buy an expensive watch because i'd freak out if it got scratched and I really have no desire to own one anyway.

I've never checked the accuracy of a watch nor will I

And lastly, I have fun with and really enjoy my Casio MDV-106!


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Razzman said:


> OK confession time;
> ...
> I like quartz watches and have many, and I like chronos even though I've never learned to use one.


Without meaning to sound pompous, what's to learn? You press the start button when the gun goes off & press it again when the finish line is crossed. Then you look at the elapsed time.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Without meaning to sound pompous, what's to learn? You press the start button when the gun goes off & press it again when the finish line is crossed. Then you look at the elapsed time.


You have to learn what the reset button does and how to press it.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Buyer asked for Paypal address and I sent it as "[email protected]", instead of "[email protected]". I thought that Paypal would ignore the 'dot' just like gmail. Buyer had to retrack the request and Paypal locked up his funds for a week (No idea why!).

Lesson learned.

Let me go to a corner and meditate on this.



cpl said:


> What. Explain this please?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I was very apprehensive of owning automatics until a few days ago. The reason I felt so was due to future service costs.

Now that I have completed a mod where I swapped out the entire movement, then put the original movement back. I am no longer afraid. If my movement starts to go wonky, I will first see if I can obtain a replacement and swap it myself. If it is not, then off to a watchmaker it goes.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I used to feel that way about having sex.

Needless to say, I am no longer afraid, while giving cause to others to be somewhat afraid of me. Maybe very afraid. :-!



Capt Obvious said:


> *I was very apprehensive of owning automatics until a few days ago. The reason I felt so was due to future service costs.*
> Now that I have completed a mod where I swapped out the entire movement, then put the original movement back. I am no longer afraid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I used to feel that way about having sex.
> 
> Needless to say, I am no longer afraid, while giving cause to others to be somewhat afraid of me. Maybe very afraid. :-!












Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

saturnine said:


> Without meaning to sound pompous, what's to learn? You press the start button when the gun goes off & press it again when the finish line is crossed. Then you look at the elapsed time.


Struck me as odd too, but perhaps he means a scale like a tachometer? That still takes me a little brainpower to remember.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Deity42 said:


> Struck me as odd too, but perhaps he means a scale like a tachometer? That still takes me a little brainpower to remember.


Good point, that would take some learning for me as well.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm in the discovery phase. My Waltham watch in the case got wonky second hand just past 12.
Out of the case it runs perfect. Back in the case without the back on it's running ok.
Maybe there is a problem with the movement. But in any case I can't use the original case.
It won't accept a decent strap.

It is a 33mm dial. If I can get hold of a case the watch just might live.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

jamesezra said:


> I made a mistake quoting a potential buyer my paypal with a 'dot', rather than leaving it out. And now the deal is off as funds are locked.
> 
> Paypal, you are a pain in the ....


Here is your cap and your corner. Now go and think about what you did.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Today is the first time I've ever worn this watch. I have another Tisell black dial green bezel and have posted many pictures of it with very little drama or commentary. For some reason this all green hulk homage is rubbing people the wrong way. I am seriously considering posting pictures of this watch multiple times a day for several weeks just to irritate as many people as I can.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

You know the rush when this hits your brain...

_xmas all over again+finally+bliss+this is the last watch+gotta get to the mailbox 1st+let's have a toast+holy ****e I need a new 
strap..._


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Had a couple new straps arrive in the mail today. A nice one piece leather for my Cocktail Time, and a couple ClockWork Synergy NATOs for my SKX009. They looked so good I couldn't decide which watch to wear for the remainder of the evening. So I'm wearing one on each wrist like an idiot.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Houls said:


> Today is the first time I've ever worn this watch. I have another Tisell black dial green bezel and have posted many pictures of it with very little drama or commentary. For some reason this all green hulk homage is rubbing people the wrong way. I am seriously considering posting pictures of this watch multiple times a day for several weeks just to irritate as many people as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post it in every single thread in F2 and start the revolution.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess to having just made a big purchase from an overseas Amazon marketplace seller without thinking of the possible dangers and disadvantages. My options for returns, exchanges and refunds are limited so if I get a lemon, dealing with it through Amazon's Asurion warranty or finding an independent watchmaker will be my only recourse.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Houls said:


> Today is the first time I've ever worn this watch. I have another Tisell black dial green bezel and have posted many pictures of it with very little drama or commentary. For some reason this all green hulk homage is rubbing people the wrong way. I am seriously considering posting pictures of this watch multiple times a day for several weeks just to irritate as many people as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the dial is so spectacular that it makes the ceramic bezel look washed off somehow. Black bezel + this dial = win. This bezel + black dial = win. This combo is a fail.


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

My very first watch that I owned and chosen was actually a Daniel Wellington. Terribly regretted about it as that fund can easily goes to a snk809 with a dome sapphire Crystal instead.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Confession - don't really dig NATOs anymore. Colours and a unique look were their main selling point ( to me) at first. 

Now I find myself gravitating to bracelets. I've found that a great fitting bracelet is far more comfortable ( again, to me) than any TWO PIECE NATO. 

I get the feeling that this is also a natural evolution of preferences on the forum (I.e. OE straps, then NATOs, then good bracelets).


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I had the NATO bug a year or so ago because they were cheap and you could swap them easily. Then I found out I don't really do that, or find them terribly comfortable, and have gone onto fine leather straps.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Deity42 said:


> I had the NATO bug a year or so ago because they were cheap and you could swap them easily. Then I found out I don't really do that, or find them terribly comfortable, and have gone onto fine leather straps.


Ditto NATOs. The only ones I like are the original olive/red/black Bond style & solid navy. I've moved on to Perlons but only seem to like them in the summer. I can see myself inevitably going for expensive custom (6.5" wrist) leather, but I'm so damn picky that I can barely justify $35 for a custom Martu. And I like the strap I bought from her, but it's very thick & rugged so her styles only work on certain watches. I've yet to find a good source for ~$20 simple, everyday leather that fits me well.

And a confession: I get terribly annoyed when I search "Vintage watch strap" & come up with all these thick, heavy stitched, no taper straps. "Vintage watch strap" to me is thin, no padding with thin no contrast stitching or no stitching & a 2-4mm taper. Like this, which is on the way.


----------



## KROG (Oct 31, 2016)

I didn't know any of the homages that I own were homages when I bought them. I just liked the way they looked. I don't care that they are homages either.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

KROG said:


> I didn't know any of the homages that I own were homages when I bought them. I just liked the way they looked. I don't care that they are homages either.


I once confessed to not knowing when I purchased my Orient Star Classic that it was an homage of one of the gazillion designs of the Omega Geneve. I now confess I was an idiot then because a brand new Orient Star Classic for $300 (from CW at the time) will probably be the best value I will ever encounter as a watch buyer.


----------



## Unit 91 (Sep 2, 2007)

Truly thinking about selling my Sinn 103 st sa. I just don't wear it. At all.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

After completing my mod a few days ago, I'm now afraid that I screwed it up. It was running over 30 seconds a day fast. I just tried regulating it. I do not have a good track record on that. Praying I didn't screw the pooch.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> After completing my mod a few days ago, I'm now afraid that I screwed it up. It was running over 30 seconds a day fast. I just tried regulating it. I do not have a good track record on that. Praying I didn't screw the pooch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


dangit bro. now im gonna be worrying about this with mine.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> dangit bro. now im gonna be worrying about this with mine.


Just don't be like me. Get a proper movement holder.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> After completing my mod a few days ago, I'm now afraid that I screwed it up. It was running over 30 seconds a day fast. I just tried regulating it. I do not have a good track record on that. Praying I didn't screw the pooch.


Regulating a watch is nerve-wracking to say the least. I have gotten better since downloading the Hairspring app just to establish a reference point to start. I figure when I'm regulating something that is running more than +/-20 seconds per day, it would be difficult to make things worse as long as I don't sneeze or drool onto the movement. Plus, I've learned to rejoice whenever I get a watch that is less than +/-10s per day out of the box!


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Regulating a watch is nerve-wracking to say the least. I have gotten better since downloading the Hairspring app just to establish a reference point to start. I figure when I'm regulating something that is running more than +/-20 seconds per day, it would be difficult to make things worse as long as I don't sneeze or drool onto the movement. Plus, I've learned to rejoice whenever I get a watch that is less than +/-10s per day out of the box!


My only other auto atm is my Deaumar Ensign which runs -2spd. I'm kinda spoiled by it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

When i put up WRUW shots i usually put a close up picture of my watch on my johnson but nobody ever notices.


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> ... as long as I don't sneeze or *drool *onto the movement.


Suddenly my aspirations of being a watchmaker are thrown out of the window


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I once confessed to not knowing when I purchased my Orient Star Classic that it was an homage of one of the gazillion designs of the Omega Geneve. I now confess I was an idiot then because a brand new Orient Star Classic for $300 (from CW at the time) will probably be the best value I will ever encounter as a watch buyer.
> 
> View attachment 10471354


I will have to disagree.

Orient Star line dates back to 60-ies and bunch of old OS have similar design to this one.

Omega was not only company with dauphine hands and piepan dial.

Just sayin. Have the watch and it is gorgeous










sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Cobia said:


> When i put up WRUW shots i usually put a close up picture of my watch on my johnson but nobody ever notices.


You're Chronopolis and I claim my £5


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Earl Grey said:


> I loathe the term timepiece. Just sounds pretentious. I am quite sure that objectivity speaking it's a fine word, but I loathe it anyway.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


With such a nickname? Impossible!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I too have fallen away from most Nato.
I tend towards leather straps.
However I have some watches that don't allow straps.
And a well fitting bracelet isn't a deal killer.
And here is why at least one Nato is back in Favor.


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh no I'll bite, but I'm also new here so quite dangerous 😓. 

I have had many Seikos which I got talked into by these forums, but never thought any of them were good all (including sumo, cocktail time, sarb and so on). 

I have never seen a watch more than 42 mm that I thought looked go on anyone in a wristshot.

I don't get it when these micros come out with a sub copy and pretend they did work to produce it. It's a copy my friends. I think I like fakes more because at least they don't pretend to be able to come up with their own thing.

Don't kick me out I'm an addict like you 😃

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

sinner777 said:


> I will have to disagree.
> 
> Orient Star line dates back to 60-ies and bunch of old OS have similar design to this one.
> 
> ...


I agree. I just meant I briefly thought less of the watch because of the design was so similar to Omega's line in the late 60s to late 70s. I think for about 3 decades, Omega just spun a wheel to mix and match design elements. The Orient Star Classic is a great watch with a very accurate movement and it is an uncommon size that fits my wrist perfectly.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

They had original designs...Some bit too original










sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

briang583 said:


> I have never seen a watch more than 42 mm that I thought looked go on anyone in a wristshot.
> 
> I don't get it when these micros come out with a sub copy and pretend they did work to produce it. It's a copy my friends. I think I like fakes more because at least they don't pretend to be able to come up with their own thing.


Totally agree with you.

I've got a lot of flak on the past for saying it, but for me having a watch that copies everything of a known design sans the name is akin to having some "Nyke" shoes or a "Tony Hillfinger" shirt.

I'm not a fan of watches over 42 mm either, but the lug to lug distance seems to make or break the aesthetics rather than just with. The Seiko Turtle sits lovely on the wrist because the 48 mm lug to lug makes up for the 44 mm size, on the other hand the Longines Legend Diver sits huge because the lug to lug is 52 mm despite the 42 mm width.


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

Pato_Lucas said:


> Totally agree with you.
> 
> I've got a lot of flak on the past for saying it, but for me having a watch that copies everything of a known design sans the name is akin to having some "Nyke" shoes or a "Tony Hillfinger" shirt.
> 
> I'm not a fan of watches over 42 mm either, but the lug to lug distance seems to make or break the aesthetics rather than just with. The Seiko Turtle sits lovely on the wrist because the 48 mm lug to lug makes up for the 44 mm size, on the other hand the Longines Legend Diver sits huge because the lug to lug is 52 mm despite the 42 mm width.


I just got rid of a LLD which felt to me like I was wearing a top heavy dinner plate. I did love the looks though (in the box) if I'm honest

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

briang583 said:


> I just got rid of a LLD which felt to me like I was wearing a top heavy dinner plate. I did love the looks though (in the box) if I'm honest


The Legend Diver has ruined every super compressor inspired watch for me, it just looks so well. IMHO the only inner bezel diver that I'd get over it is the Aevig Balaur.

I've been actually thinking on getting a Legend Diver and then finding someone who can reduce the lug to lug to 48 mm.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I confess that I am quite lost as to what to do in my collection...
I don't want to spend money on watches that I will not wear or enjoy.
Here is my dilemma on quartz. I like the durability and accuracy. I don't like how the batteries die (don't trust solar). How the seconds hands will mostly miss the markers. Also the variety is so limited.
My dilemma on autos is that I like and appreciate the intracy and beauty of the automatic movements. Plus there is variety out the wazoo. What I dislike is how the movements will require servicing, the lack of accuracy, and the relative fragility of the movement vs quartz.
Just not too sure of what to do.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Capt Obvious said:


> Here is my dilemma on quartz. *How the seconds hands will mostly miss the markers*.
> My dilemma on autos ...What I dislike is how the movements will require servicing, the lack of accuracy, and the relative fragility of the movement vs quartz.


I used to the same problem, and resolved it like this:
Quartz: Get meca-quartz chronos - they have the seconds hand inside the subdial, so you won't have to suffer seeing it NOT ht the mark.

Autos: Get Seikos. They run forever, and when they die, don't bother repairing them. Simply replace the movement with an NH35 or whatever. 
Don't like the styling? Plenty handsomely modified versions available on the bay.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I used to the same problem, and resolved it like this:
> Quartz: Get meca-quartz chronos - they have the seconds hand inside the subdial, so you won't have to suffer seeing it NOT ht the mark.
> 
> Autos: Get Seikos. They run forever, and when they die, don't bother repairing them. Simply replace the movement with an NH35 or whatever.
> Don't like the styling? Plenty handsomely modified versions available on the bay.


People will hate this. But I hate chronographs. I wish they would make a hybrid of Bulova's 262khz with Citizen Eco-Drive. Also the only autos I buy are Seiko, at least the movement.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Capt Obvious said:


> People will hate this. *But I hate chronographs.* I wish they would make a hybrid of Bulova's 262khz with Citizen Eco-Drive. Also the only autos I buy are Seiko, at least the movement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Even Dan Henrys? Aw, dude, then you just don't like watches enough.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Even Dan Henrys? Aw, dude, then you just don't like watches enough.


Thems fightin' words bub 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> But I hate chronographs.


<clutches pearls and shrieks>

You wash your mouth out right now with that kind of talk!

I, on the other hand, hate watches with moon phases... which is, of course, perfectly reasonable.


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

Capt Obvious said:


> Here is my dilemma on quartz. How the seconds hands will mostly miss the markers.





Chronopolis said:


> I used to the same problem, and resolved it like this:
> Quartz: Get meca-quartz chronos - they have the seconds hand inside the subdial, so you won't have to suffer seeing it NOT ht the mark.


My solution: I have three quartz watches. Two of them don't have seconds hands. Problem solved. The third one, I got used to...... I just see it as a little bit quirky.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Really like affordable homages, especially versions of watches the original maker does not produce anymore and has not produced in a long time, like the new Dan Henry 1963 and this:

Besides, this thread needs pics!


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Really like affordable homages, especially versions of watches the original maker does not produce anymore and has not produced in a long time


Generally speaking I don't like homages who are design replicas except for watches out of production long time ago. That's why I liked the Bund project so much.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> I confess that I am quite lost as to what to do in my collection...
> I don't want to spend money on watches that I will not wear or enjoy.
> Here is my dilemma on quartz. I like the durability and accuracy. I don't like how the batteries die (don't trust solar). How the seconds hands will mostly miss the markers. Also the variety is so limited.
> My dilemma on autos is that I like and appreciate the intracy and beauty of the automatic movements. Plus there is variety out the wazoo. What I dislike is how the movements will require servicing, the lack of accuracy, and the relative fragility of the movement vs quartz.
> ...


I think you're overanalysing the whole watch hobby.

Despite what you can be led to believe here, mechanical watches are not as fragile as tissue paper. Ask yourself and answer honestly - what daily activities do you do that would seriously put your watch at risk? If you're like the vast majority here (and i include myself in that majority), nothing at all. If they can be used in world wars and go to the top of Everest and still work, I think they'll survive a day in the office and a walk in the forest on the weekend just fine.

The guys who spend a lot of money on servicing own expensive watches. If you buy a low to mid range auto brand new, the most its going to need in the first service is most likely to be only a clean and regulate, which doesn't coat that much. It's $50 a year over 3 or 4 years or a buck a week.

Is it really worth fretting over something you are supposed to be enjoying as a hobby because it's costing a dollar (if that) a week?

If the answer is yes, then watches as a hobby aren't for you. Hobbies cost money. Ignore the strangers on the internet and their bizarre concerns over durability, servicing and resale value and just enjoy your watches as they are.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

jupiter6 said:


> Ignore the strangers on the internet and their bizarre concerns over servicing and resale value and just enjoy your watches as they are.


You see a lot of people on WUS (in F2 especially) going on and on about how mechanical watches need to be serviced every X number of years, but there are tons of inexpensive autos on the market that can (and often do) run just fine for 20+ years without service. If you own a $10k+ watch, you'd be a fool to risk damage by skipping a $200 cleaning, but with a $150 watch you can let it ride without too much worry.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

fishrose said:


> You see a lot of people on WUS (in F2 especially) going on and on about how mechanical watches need to be serviced every X number of years, but there are tons of inexpensive autos on the market that can (and often do) run just fine for 20+ years without service. If you own a $10k+ watch, you'd be a fool to risk damage by skipping a $200 cleaning, but with a $150 watch you can let it ride without too much worry.


+1

For the cost of a servicing, you can just buy another (or two) affordables to replace it! It's an opportunity, not an obligation.

Or for the price of a servicing, you can buy tools and service it yourself (including replacement parts if you're hamfisted like me), and have more of a sense of accomplishment.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

*Dr. Strangewind or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Mech*



jupiter6 said:


> Despite what you can be led to believe here, mechanical watches are not as fragile as tissue paper. Ask yourself and answer honestly - what daily activities do you do that would seriously put your watch at risk? If you're like the vast majority here (and i include myself in that majority), nothing at all. If they can be used in world wars and go to the top of Everest and still work, I think they'll survive a day in the office and a walk in the forest on the weekend just fine.


+1
I have a few hand-wind Vostoks that are in the realm of 20yrs old which I seriously doubt have ever been serviced. They run fine for me & if they have a problem, a new movement is only $30 + 1 month's wait away. I used to keep my Timex Weekender for, yes, the weekend, but I haven't put it on in months. I just set my mechanicals whenever I put them on if I haven't worn them recently & I don't have to look at or hear that awful seconds tick. I do wear a digital quartz at night & my g-shock (b/c it's light) if I'm cycling. I used to wear a cheapo Casio for mowing/yard work to save my "nice" watches, but I've since upgraded a Vostok to that duty - b/c I'm a high roller like that.

Stick to inexpensive & don't fret.



piningforthefjords said:


> <clutches pearls and shrieks>
> 
> You wash your mouth out right now with that kind of talk!
> 
> I, on the other hand, hate watches with moon phases... which is, of course, perfectly reasonable.


<throws sherry in your face>

Monsieur, I will not endure your tasteless bourgeoisie musings! Show yourself to the door, s'il vous plaît; this salon is for la haute société only.

Moon-phases are la Crème de la crème. I want one. (is Moon-phase hyphenated? I think yes.)


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

fishrose said:


> You see a lot of people on WUS (in F2 especially) going on and on about how mechanical watches need to be serviced every X number of years, but there are tons of inexpensive autos on the market that can (and often do) run just fine for 20+ years without service. If you own a $10k+ watch, you'd be a fool to risk damage by skipping a $200 cleaning, but with a $150 watch you can let it ride without too much worry.


In general, F2 people are so persnickety and driven by whatever rules they conjure in their heads that they almost seem to have no fun.

As for servicing watches: There are general suggestions on when automatics should be serviced, and I always follow those guidelines for the ones I wear the most-often. As for those worn less-often? Play it by ear. Next month, I am taking the Seiko 5 Sportsmatic Weekdater my grandfather gave me to my local guy for the usual cleaning and oiling. It hasn't been serviced in 10 years, but I also wear it a few times a year. The Sturhling Originals I own will probably be serviced once I learn how to do my own cleaning and repair work; that's the price of owning watches with Chinese movements.

All that said, the low cost of servicing (a battery change and a pressure test) is one of the great benefits of quartz watches. Alongside the accuracy, the high levels of finish at lower price points, the anti-magnetism...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sevenmack said:


> ... the *anti-magnetism*...


People I have had the pleasure of boring the living daylights out of with my very interesting lectures have accused me of having this... to a "riveting" degree. 
Sigh.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

True confession:

I had zero interest in Seiko watches before I bought this SSC015. I did own a Prospex Monster and Recraft but I was always kinda "meh" on them and sold them both in short order. I dig this solar diver so much that I catch myself looking up Sumo's, Blumo's, Turtles, PADI's, etc. I'm hooked on Seiko divers now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Houls said:


> True confession:
> 
> I had zero interest in Seiko watches before I bought this SSC015. I did own a Prospex Monster and Recraft but I was always kinda "meh" on them and sold them both in short order. I dig this solar diver so much that I catch myself looking up Sumo's, Blumo's, Turtles, PADI's, etc. I'm hooked on Seiko divers now.
> 
> ...


i was the same way til november when i went to Vegas,and they had a SKX009 at the outlet store on the northside....... i need it now.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^ I ....ing hate Seikos and the hands on them. 

Sad but true.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> ^^ I ....ing hate Seikos and the hands on them.
> 
> Sad but true.


We'll start a special Club.

Seiko has the worst hands.
Those 'diver' hands in particular, and they get worse from then out.
What's with the thick and thin, and then ending with an arrowhead? Just awful.


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> ^^ I ....ing hate Seikos and the hands on them.
> 
> Sad but true.


And here I thought I was the only one. Handset is probably the thing I am pickiest about on watches and I usually think Seiko hands look terrible.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Saxman8845 said:


> And here I thought I was the only one. Handset is probably the thing I am pickiest about on watches and I usually think Seiko hands look terrible.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


The beautiful thing there is that there are tons of parts available.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> We'll start a special Club.
> 
> Seiko has the worst hands.
> Those 'diver' hands in particular, and they get worse from then out.
> What's with the thick and thin, and then ending with an arrowhead? Just awful.


And the hours hand... is that a syringe or a condom?


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

I actually don't like the SKX007 that much. I owned one and wasn't totally heartbroken when I lost it on a hike. Something about the bezel, the day date window and the general weight of the watch kind of bugged me, but I had bought into the cult and didn't want to admit it to myself.... Until now! 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

RLextherobot said:


> I actually don't like the SKX007 that much. I owned one and wasn't totally heartbroken when I lost it on a hike. Something about the bezel, the day date window and the general weight of the watch kind of bugged me, but I had bought into the cult and didn't want to admit it to myself.... Until now!


A lot of people have this experience. YouTuber ItsKibble recently sold his and he documented dissatisfaction with the SKX over a number of months.

I resisted getting an SKX for a very long time because I did not like the color bezel insert, not even the all-black insert on the SKX007. However, I really liked the full stainless steel bezel of SKX171 and it now gets the most wrist time. Still, I _really_ wanted corndog indicators without having to mod something so I ended up with an SKX013 which I love, oddly enough.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

That Seiko Solar Chrono looks pretty good.
But I don't do Chronometer.
I like automatic watches ok.
But the one I was wearing today was running much faster than last time.
Vostok Amphibia.
So I brought along a nice quartz so I will know what time it really is.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> A lot of people have this experience. YouTuber ItsKibble recently sold his and he documented dissatisfaction with the SKX over a number of months.
> 
> I resisted getting an SKX for a very long time because I did not like the color bezel insert, not even the all-black insert on the SKX007. However, I really liked the full stainless steel bezel of SKX171 and it now gets the most wrist time. Still, I _really_ wanted corndog indicators without having to mod something so I ended up with an SKX013 which I love, oddly enough.


I confess I abhor horrendous food-like substances which are often ejected into gelatinous puddles at the bottom of a tilt-a-whirl being used to describe anything relating to timepieces.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Tanjecterly said:


> ^^ I ....ing hate Seikos and the hands on them.
> 
> Sad but true.





Chronopolis said:


> We'll start a special Club.
> 
> Seiko has the worst hands.
> Those 'diver' hands in particular, and they get worse from then out.
> What's with the thick and thin, and then ending with an arrowhead? Just awful.


I abhor SKX hands. I do like Monster hands, though. I have an old 7002 and a 6309 turtle that I leave stock because they're so old, but when I thought I needed a modern SKX I fixed it.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

saturnine said:


> I confess I abhor horrendous food-like substances which are often ejected into gelatinous puddles at the bottom of a tilt-a-whirl being used to describe anything relating to timepieces.


This begs the question: How do you feel about the meatball on the end of the seconds hand or the Eterna Kontiki/Zodiac pizza slices?


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> A lot of people have this experience. YouTuber ItsKibble recently sold his and he documented dissatisfaction with the SKX over a number of months.
> 
> I resisted getting an SKX for a very long time because I did not like the color bezel insert, not even the all-black insert on the SKX007. However, I really liked the full stainless steel bezel of SKX171 and it now gets the most wrist time. Still, I _really_ wanted corndog indicators without having to mod something so I ended up with an SKX013 which I love, oddly enough.


There are for sure Seiko divers I like the look and feel of. Sumos and Turtles especially. I just learned the hard way that just because everyone raves about a watch it doesn't mean it'll suit your taste or needs. An important watch noob lesson for me!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

RLextherobot said:


> There are for sure Seiko divers I like the look and feel of. Sumos and Turtles especially. I just learned the hard way that just because everyone raves about a watch it doesn't mean it'll suit your taste or needs. An important watch noob lesson for me!


I have been resisting the Turtle reissue for fear of it not living up to my own hyped expectations. What were your initial thoughts on the SKX upon first sight and before hearing folks rave about it? I did not like the size and the cushion case design of the Turtle but I am wondering if I am warming up to it because it has been so beloved in these forums.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> This begs the question: How do you feel about the meatball on the end of the seconds hand or the Eterna Kontiki/Zodiac pizza slices?


Love 'em. I've been close to buying a Kontiki or Zodiac a few times. Since I haven't, though, I pre-ordered one of Doc's Azores. My favorite meatball at the moment:


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

With my whole watch obsession; I mostly really don't care what time it is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> This begs the question: How do you feel about the meatball on the end of the seconds hand or the Eterna Kontiki/Zodiac pizza slices?


Yes, most of my Vostoks are meatball offenders, which admittedly I had never thought too deeply about. Corndogs just strike a chord for me. A nauseating one. Hot dogs already walk a fine line between innocently delightful & fraudulently menacing. But wrap them in some greasy corn "bread"? *shudder*

Clowns? Yak-woman? I fear not these things. Corndogs are the most nightmarish creatures of the carnival.

IT'S IMPLANTING A CHESTBURSTER!









But pizza slices? Delicious. All of them.










Love a good deep dish too.









Not my images sadly.


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

Sevenmack said:


> In general, F2 people are so persnickety and driven by whatever rules they conjure in their heads that they almost seem to have no fun.


Have you been on the dive forum?, so many rules and analysis for watches used for desk diving!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm WAY pedantic and must know what time it is.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I have been resisting the Turtle reissue for fear of it not living up to my own hyped expectations. What were your initial thoughts on the SKX upon first sight and before hearing folks rave about it? I did not like the size and the cushion case design of the Turtle but I am wondering if I am warming up to it because it has been so beloved in these forums.


The first time I ever saw the SKX was attached to effusive praise. I was very early on in my watch interest and I think what attracted me to it the most was that it didn't look like a Submariner. It's hard not to get swayed though, everyone just loves the 007 so darn much!


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

The past few posts on SKX and the Turtles...
I have had the SKX009 and the yellow dial one also. They are good entry divers, but they are not mind blowing. I much prefer the Orient Mako

James, the Turtles, give it a shot. If its not for you, you can easily recoup most of the expense. I however will not buy one. This is because of my beloved Deaumar Ensign.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm always surprised when people prefer the mako to the SKX... I really wanted a proper ISO diver ... the SKX just does it for me.. I tend to wear my 009 more than my other watches..

I love my 009 on a orange NATO... #bestwatchevar (ok I exaggerate perhaps... but I love me my 009).


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

As much as I love watches, I am slowly realizing that it's best to have a small collection. 3-5 is the ideal size to me and I have 8. Hmm. I'm not interested in selling them off so I am simply storing the unused ones in my watch box until I'm in the mood to wear them.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I just sold off 9 watches in 5 days and I don't even miss them. A 10th is listed. 

I'm down to under 40 watches for the first time in long while. 

The lower the watch count, the more difficult the choices become for getting rid of more.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Tanjecterly said:


> As much as I love watches, I am slowly realizing that it's best to have a small collection. 3-5 is the ideal size to me and I have 8. Hmm. I'm not interested in selling them off so I am simply storing the unused ones in my watch box until I'm in the mood to wear them.


I would agree with this. It's hard not to want more but to me it gets a bit ridiculous when I'm wearing a different watch every few days & I only have 7 watches (I don't count my quartz's that get little wrist time). I can't imagine you guys that have 10+.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

saturnine said:


> I would agree with this. It's hard not to want more but to me it gets a bit ridiculous when I'm wearing a different watch every few days & I only have 7 watches (I don't count my quartz's that get little wrist time). I can't imagine you guys that have 10+.


There are some who have several hundred watches in their collections.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Out of all my watches; Atomic sync digital's, analog and automatic watches, the one that sits on my desk is a cheap Casio that is has an accuracy of +-30 seconds per month. And I'm o.k. with that.

This one.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Rocat said:


> There are some who have several hundred watches in their collections.


Oh, I've seen them. But those guys are curators on a whole other level.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This company must ... MUST ... make a sandwich dial model.

Błonie Zegarki Błonie - Zegarki

Because it would be the ...

...

Blonie Sandwich.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

I really don't like GMT watches, but I'll click "Like" because I'm codependent and want the poster to be happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

i got 17 watches, and i wear my G-Shock to work 5 days a week, and the others get a pretty good rotation on the weekends


----------



## buyingtime (Jan 29, 2011)

This thread cracks me up!

Far too often I find myself wearing a watch for half the day before I ever bother to set the time.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I find myself mulling getting a PhenomeNATO strap for my newly acquired CWC diver. But I want to start saving for another watch.

#firstworldproblems


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm not in love with my Zelos Hammerhead.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

househalfman said:


> I'm not in love with my Zelos Hammerhead.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


After looking at images......................I can see why.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

It is rather thick and large. Flip it. I'm sure that there'll be a giant WUS who wants it.



househalfman said:


> I'm not in love with my Zelos Hammerhead.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> It is rather thick and large. Flip it. I'm sure that there'll be a *giant WUS* who wants it.


My Dad would have called that an Oxymoron.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I have too many watches. 
But alas, almost all of them together aren't worth $200-$300.
May see if I can flip a few.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I have too many watches. 
But alas, almost all of them together aren't worth $200-$300.
May see if I can flip a few.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

after going and looking at this on Thursday... I was all "watches what are watches"... I want this very much..









I am signing up for riding class maybe next week... and then retro scrambler (~ish) Yamaha will be mine (I HOPE)..


----------



## Vicolindo (Feb 28, 2016)

I have a couple of watches that I told my wife are fakes just so I didn't have to tell her how much I really paid for them. Ahhh, that feels so much better to get off my chest. Lol.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Damn that Yamaha looks like a perfect throw back to the 70s.
I could easily see myself on that!
I get so tired of all the cruisers...

On watch related stuff. I got my Waltham quartz movement into a case it happily runs in.
Has a 22mm leather strap too! Happy happy joy joy!


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

I know the purists will say I am wrong (and they would be right), but...

Every post by poor old dave still reads like haiku in my head


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Lug to lug width should always be an even number - keep your 19's and 21's away from my watches..!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Now I'm looking for a quartz donor with 28mm dial to put my Yobokies Seiko 5 back to working.

Gonna be rather difficult I reckon.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Stupid smart phone double up.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

That weird mixed feeling when you submit a fairly lowball offer, thinking they won't take it, but they do.

So now, you suddenly feel the watch just became somehow a bit less desirable than it was BEFORE you made the offer.

But then, you still are excited about getting a new watch anyway... so you convince yourself to like it again as much as before.
***** !

The dang watch:


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Me every day:

*Sits down at desk and starts sipping coffee*
*Checks Swatch forum - no new posts*
*Sad face*
*Checks f386 - no new posts*
*Sad face*
*Commences doing some actual work*


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok I have to get this off my chest. Watches posted with a bunched up NATO on top of the wrist looks horrible to me and it looks like the watch has a hairdo. I don't mind thin NATO strap creased down at the second keeper . Having all the fabric bunched up on top isn't appealing to me. Just my opinion... carry on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

What does F71 stand for or mean


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

watchdaddy1 said:


> What does F71 stand for or mean


"F71 - for the mean."


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> "F71 - for the mean."


???

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

The forums on wus are numbered orderly. F71 is synonymous to "the affordable watches forum"


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> The forums on wus are numbered orderly. F71 is synonymous to "the affordable watches forum"


I see now thank you

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

jlow28 said:


> Ok I have to get this off my chest. Watches posted with a bunched up NATO on top of the wrist looks horrible to me and it looks like the watch has a hairdo. I don't mind thin NATO strap creased down at the second keeper . Having all the fabric bunched up on top isn't appealing to me. Just my opinion... carry on


The NATO strap man bun is a particular peeve of mine.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> The NATO strap man bun is a particular peeve of mine.


Lol even better terminology

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> The NATO strap man bun is a particular peeve of mine.


That's an excellent idea, I can just picture them now on the streets of Hoxton and The Lower East Side tying their man buns with nato straps for extra hip points.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

The NATO strap man-bun is why I got into RAF straps. Much neater.



jlow28 said:


> Ok I have to get this off my chest. Watches posted with a bunched up NATO on top of the wrist looks horrible to me and it looks like the watch has a hairdo. I don't mind thin NATO strap creased down at the second keeper . Having all the fabric bunched up on top isn't appealing to me. Just my opinion... carry on
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Does anyone have an image of this phenomenon? I'm not familiar.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm scared to admit this, but I think the snowflake hour hand on Tudors looks too clunky 


Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

saturnine said:


> Does anyone have an image of this phenomenon? I'm not familiar.


There are plenty of NATO man_bun Haha ! pictures floating around here.

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Even on my 8+ wrist some NATO are long enough to cause issues.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> The NATO strap man-bun is why I got into RAF straps. Much neater.


Absolutely agree. Much better option.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I got blocked on Kickstarter / facebook by this Crap brand who claimed to be the first Canadian watch brand. I had tagged momentum, marathon, halios in my post of Incredulity.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

gdb1960 said:


> I'm scared to admit this, but I think the snowflake hour hand on Tudors looks too clunky
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


My opinion is this:

Snowflake hands with snowflake indices = cool
Snowflake hands with round/maxi indices = what??


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The evolution of a watch obsession, as told by storage space.

1. A couple of watches, sitting freely on the dresser top.

2. A watch box.

3. A watch drawer, following our very own Time Bum's recipe. Thus leaving an almost empty watch box and multiple open slots in the new drawer.

4. A full drawer, and a full watch box.

5. A reconfigured watch drawer, removing several wide-open spaces for straps and tools, in order to create more watch slots. Still with the full watch box.

6. Drawer, and TWO watch boxes.

7. (As of tomorrow, probably...) Another drawer-full of clothes needing to find a new home, as I fashion a second watch drawer.

EDIT: Not ready just yet for The Watch Bum's storage sequel: The watch cabinet.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

saturnine said:


> Does anyone have an image of this phenomenon? I'm not familiar.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

saturnine said:


> Does anyone have an image of this phenomenon? I'm not familiar.


Picture from the web. NATO man-bun 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

y'all just need bigger wrists... NATO straps are awesome.. and I like to have my divers on one when I go in the water.. because I'd rather not have my watch at the bottom of the ocean.


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> The NATO strap man-bun is why I got into RAF straps. Much neater.


I wear my Natos under-style. The buckles and extra flap are on the underside of the wrist. Looks much more balanced IMHO.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

atarione said:


> y'all just need bigger wrists... NATO straps are awesome.. and I like to have my divers on one when I go in the water.. because I'd rather not have my watch at the bottom of the ocean.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10545538&d=1484629704"]
> 
> ...


Agreed! Got 8.5" wrists and all my NATOs look like yours


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

So I'm in the market (potentially) for a new bracelet for a Seiko diver.

Now of course, you know the quintessential response would be to check with Tungchoy/Strapcode (duh).

On the topic of strapcode, I've seen reviews of their bracelets vs the "chinese copies". But looking at the Strapcode site, I get the sense that they are also of "chinese" origin?

In other words, IMHO and from what I'm guessing, the strapcode and (supposed) chinese bracelets are in fact one and the same. If not the same, at least they're made in the same factory, or have the same origin point.

Sure the strapcode may have an overall slightly better finishing.....but for three times the price?

Wow. I don't see how folks can do it i.e. buy a 75 dollar bracelet for a 150 dollar watch, when I could have 80% -90% of the build quality, for 33% of the price.

<flame suit - activate!>


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> That weird mixed feeling when you submit a fairly lowball offer, thinking they won't take it, but they do.
> 
> So now, you suddenly feel the watch just became somehow a bit less desirable than it was BEFORE you made the offer.
> 
> ...


I'll give you five bucks for it... ;-)

[mods: just a joke, not an actual buy offer]


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The evolution of a watch obsession, as told by storage space.
> 
> 1. A couple of watches, sitting freely on the dresser top.
> 
> ...


You forgot:

8) "thinning the herd"

9) Fill 'em all back up!


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> "F71 - for the mean."


What a *mean* thing to say... what are you doing here? ahem, I mean... welcome!


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I hate the NATO man bun. I now go Zulu and trim just a little off the strap and fold the top ring over. No extra flap or bun. My wrist is 7.5" or 19cm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Impulse said:


> So I'm in the market (potentially) for a new bracelet for a Seiko diver.
> 
> Now of course, you know the quintessential response would be to check with Tungchoy/Strapcode (duh).
> 
> ...


The no-brand Chinese bracelets vary in quality and price but the overall design and appearance from 5 meters away are the same. In my experience, the bracelet from Strapcode and other similar branded companies have a more consistent quality of materials and construction. The Chinese bracelets can have rough (or sharp!) edges, the hinges on the clasp can be looser and have more lateral give, the steel can feel lighter or even feel like aluminum, and the pins can be overly tight or overly loose. The Chinese bracelets priced fairly close to those at Strapcode are likely to be of comparable quality with lower risk of the aforementioned quality control issues.

Being that this is a confessional thread, I must confess that I purchased a handful of bracelets to finish my Casio Royale (with Cheese) mod and in the end, I chose the Hadley Roma bracelet with a stamped steel clasp. It was a mod with $60 USD worth of parts from over $300 in purchases including one ruined Casio AE-1200 case and module. I sold all the leftover aftermarket bracelets except for a $10 Super Engineer which I might cobble together with the remaining parts for a giveaway.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

atarione said:


> y'all just need bigger wrists... NATO straps are awesome.. and I like to have my divers on one when I go in the water.. because I'd rather not have my watch at the bottom of the ocean.


And I've always wondered, who has actually lost a watch or had any sort of spring bar malfunction that didn't involve catching the watch on a large unyielding object?



Saxman8845 said:


> I wear my Natos under-style. The buckles and extra flap are on the underside of the wrist. Looks much more balanced IMHO.


Same here.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

saturnine said:


> And I've always wondered, who has actually lost a watch or had any sort of spring bar malfunction that didn't involve catching the watch on a large unyielding object?


Assuming, of course, that you don't count the bottom of the ocean as "a large unyielding object"...

Sub spends over a year at the bottom of the ocean! - Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> The no-brand Chinese bracelets vary in quality and price but the overall design and appearance from 5 meters away are the same. In my experience, the bracelet from Strapcode and other similar branded companies have a more consistent quality of materials and construction. The Chinese bracelets can have rough (or sharp!) edges, the hinges on the clasp can be looser and have more lateral give, the steel can feel lighter or even feel like aluminum, and the pins can be overly tight or overly loose. The Chinese bracelets priced fairly close to those at Strapcode are likely to be of comparable quality with lower risk of the aforementioned quality control issues.
> 
> Being that this is a confessional thread, I must confess that I purchased a handful of bracelets to finish my Casio Royale (with Cheese) mod and in the end, I chose the Hadley Roma bracelet with a stamped steel clasp. It was a mod with $60 USD worth of parts from over $300 in purchases including one ruined Casio AE-1200 case and module. I sold all the leftover aftermarket bracelets except for a $10 Super Engineer which I might cobble together with the remaining parts for a giveaway.


Fair enough, and understood.

Makes sense too.

That said, I sense that the Strapcode bracelets are also chinese, so the "chinese" counterparts aren't really versions, in as much as versions with less quality control?

My confession then would have to be that I'm struggling to spend that cash on a Strapcode bracelet.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Goddamn "I doono what to buy", "Help me decide", "What should I buy", weekly "Find me a diver/dresswatch/whatever under 100/200/300/500" and the humble brag threads "OHMERGERD I think I have everything I want and $5000 I must spend, PHLEASE HELP!" threads, enough already, people still gonna post their favorit watches no matter what the OP is asking. People so lazy to research on google, ebay, Amazon or on WUS so they just post another thread asking the same damn questions over and over again.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Yeah but...

the rings should be facing the same direction. The rings at the 6 O'clock position are opposite from the 12 O'clock position, that would drive me bonkers.

Here is some more watch bun for ya. 











Houls said:


> I hate the NATO man bun. I now go Zulu and trim just a little off the strap and fold the top ring over. No extra flap or bun. My wrist is 7.5" or 19cm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

jisham said:


> Assuming, of course, that you don't count the bottom of the ocean as "a large unyielding object"...
> 
> Sub spends over a year at the bottom of the ocean! - Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum


If my reading comprehension serves me, it was the fishing rod that took the watch . Cool story.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Impulse said:


> Fair enough, and understood.
> 
> Makes sense too.
> 
> ...


I do not know where Strapcode sources their bracelets but yes, there is a good chance the off-brand Chinese equivalents are either from the same plant or bootlegged from them. Just speculating but I would not be surprised if unfinished bracelets off the assembly line or the units that do not pass QC are sold off to other vendors and sold anyway. It is also possible that Strapcode/MiLTAT is simply sourcing OEM bracelets in China and branding them accordingly. Don't worry, we all struggle with paying the premium for a Strapcode bracelet. It does come with some assurance of quality and consistency as well as a return policy. Their standing and recognition in the community also insures they provide decent customer service. In the end, I could not justify the cost of a Strapcode bracelet only after purchase so I sold it off for a loss. Your mileage may vary.

All that said, I confess I bought into the Strapcode Super Engineer II hype and ordered one even before my Seiko SRP637 (aka "Baby Tuna" aka "Shrouded Monster") only to discover how much I like the Monster bracelet. I eventually came to the conclusion that I prefer to keep my watches in stock configuration whenever possible or at least stay in-brand with aftermarket OEM straps and bracelets.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

jisham said:


> What a *mean* thing to say... what are you doing here? ahem, I mean... welcome!


Amean.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

ARMADUK said:


> Goddamn "I doono what to buy", "Help me decide", "What should I buy", weekly "Find me a diver/dresswatch/whatever under 100/200/300/500" and the humble brag threads "OHMERGERD I think I have everything I want and $5000 I must spend, PHLEASE HELP!" threads, enough already, people still gonna post their favorit watches no matter what the OP is asking. People so lazy to research on google, ebay, Amazon or on WUS so they just post another thread asking the same damn questions over and over again.


I understand your frustration. Perhaps it is time to switch to decaf? Lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I went to dinner with my wife's coworkers and the GM for N. America tonight... I was quite jealous of his vintage seiko .. it was a kewl (not sure what model) 1970 Seiko with a green dial... talked to him a about it a bit, I guess it was his dad's watch in Vietnam.. 

anyone know what model it might be 1970 auto seiko casual ~ watch with green dial?


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

I'm afraid I'm guilty of the nato man-bun on occasion. I try and get any extra length tucked under the case again. sometimes I just let it stick up like a little mowhawk. I may just start using one of REI's soldering irons to cut the offending natos to size. 

I think I have a watch arriving tomorrow from Germany. But man alive, what's with these FedEx 'Watch Worksheet' requests and 'potential customs holds'? It may arrive next week, next month. I'm patient, so really no biggie. This is the first time an intl incoming has caused issues (so I guess I've been lucky so far).

Atarione really cool story by the way.


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

saturnine said:


> And I've always wondered, who has actually lost a watch or had any sort of spring bar malfunction that didn't involve catching the watch on a large unyielding object?
> 
> Same here.


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=895296

I've dropped my SKX175 due to a bracelet failure

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

I confess I couldn't give a fig about resale value, servicing costs, getting drops of water on my 10 or 20 bar watches, or any of the old wives tales about 'harming' the movement.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

atarione said:


> I went to dinner with my wife's coworkers and the GM for N. America tonight... I was quite jealous of his vintage seiko .. it was a kewl (not sure what model) 1970 Seiko with a green dial... talked to him a about it a bit, I guess it was his dad's watch in Vietnam..
> 
> anyone know what model it might be 1970 auto seiko casual ~ watch with green dial?


[pics stolen from google image search]

Alpinist?









re-craft?








I don't know if they were available in the 70's.... back then the "re-craft" was probably just the "craft"


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

saturnine said:


> If my reading comprehension serves me, it was the fishing rod that took the watch . Cool story.


I think the spring bar and the fishing rod were doing something they weren't supposed to be doing. Either that, or the rolly owner was wearing the bracelet way too lose and got what he deserved.

update: "the clasp of his Submariner hooked onto his fishing rod, broke a pin on the bracelet"  -- not clear if it was a spring bar, or a bracelet/clasp pin. I can't really tell from the pics, but looks like it was probably a spring bar to my eye.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

I keep buying quartz watches lately, and find it funny how much I bought into the "automatic or nothing" mindset when I first got into the hobby. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Mohawk eh? It's either that or tuck the end back under the first ring.
Example A:








Example B:


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

On any given day I'm not wearing 59 watches that I own. Still don't care.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

While I'm perusing WatchRecon and looking at pictures of man-buns on watches, I keep on thinking of a watch that I like and that is for sale here in WUS, and it's exactly like the one I sold a few months ago, and I am half-considering buying it. Doing it would mean paying a premium over what I sold it for. Prices for that just keep on climbing. 

But then again, I tell myself there's a reason why I sold it. Yes, that's what I tell myself because there are too many variables. 

This story isn't cool but then again, it's about me stupidly considering paying over and extra for something I sold a few short months ago. 

Story of my life.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Tremec said:


> Absolute utter devastation!!
> 
> I've dropped my SKX175 due to a bracelet failure


From your link:


CitizenM said:


> I never trust spring bars. We need more redundancy in that area.


Guess that guy doesn't wear watches then.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I had a spring bar pop loose on my Amphibia.
Could have lost it but didn't.
Coworker bent a spring bar on his 8926.
I saved it for him.
All in a week for me.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I had a spring bar pop loose on my Amphibia.
Could have lost it but didn't.
Coworker bent a spring bar on his 8926.
I saved it for him.
All in a week for me.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Poor Old Dave said:


> I too have fallen away from most Nato.
> I tend towards leather straps.
> However I have some watches that don't allow straps.
> And a well fitting bracelet isn't a deal killer.
> ...


Do ya'll wear leather during the hot hot spring/summer?


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Yeah but...
> 
> the rings should be facing the same direction. The rings at the 6 O'clock position are opposite from the 12 O'clock position, that would drive me bonkers.
> 
> ...


why are you guys folding the excess back over the top of the rings???? fold it back through the ring and it is a lot less watch bun like ...


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

ebtromba said:


> Do ya'll wear leather during the hot hot spring/summer?


Perlon or steel. I still wear leather if I know I will be in air conditioning.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh my, I just saw a leather NATO bun I cannot unsee. I would post the photo, but that would be indecent.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

saturnine said:


> Oh my, I just saw a leather NATO bun I cannot unsee. I would post the photo, but that would be indecent.


WRUW NATO Bun Day coming soon...
"My watch looks like it's wearing a hair piece" edition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I've gotten away from Nato with a couple of exceptions....








This one looks pretty good








And this one was a match made in Heaven!


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Poor Old Dave said:


> I've gotten away from Nato with a couple of exceptions....


They have their place.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

atarione said:


> why are you guys folding the excess back over the top of the rings???? fold it back through the ring and it is a lot less watch bun like ...
> 
> View attachment 10562938


Because the metal rings damage the door jams in my house and ding the paint on my car door frames. I despise those straps.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Confession, I don't get turtles. Seiko ones that is. They look like a variant of the SKX to me.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

saturnine said:


> Confession, I don't get turtles. Seiko ones that is. They look like a variant of the SKX to me.


same boat as me man, now pass a beer, the fish aint bitin


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> same boat as me man, now pass a beer, the fish aint bitin


Do mind your Rolex & your fishing rod.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

saturnine said:


> Do mind your Rolex & your fishing rod.


i aint wearing my Sub on a fishing trip! was a gift from my dad and hes no longer on this world so its worth a helluva lot to me!


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

ARMADUK said:


> Goddamn "I doono what to buy", "Help me decide", "What should I buy", weekly "Find me a diver/dresswatch/whatever under 100/200/300/500" and the humble brag threads "OHMERGERD I think I have everything I want and $5000 I must spend, PHLEASE HELP!" threads, enough already, people still gonna post their favorit watches no matter what the OP is asking. People so lazy to research on google, ebay, Amazon or on WUS so they just post another thread asking the same damn questions over and over again.


So you're saying I should get a Mako? Or the SKX?? Scurfa you say?! I'm so confused!

HERE, JUST BUY ME SOMETHING WITH CORNDOGS ON IT!!

*whimpering* 
this. is so. _hard_.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Confession, I don't get turtles. Seiko ones that is. They look like a variant of the SKX to me.


It's skx XL. I personally don't care for it. To me it's a clumsy design.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks to this thread I can't unsee "man bun" when someone posts Nato pics now.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Oh my, I just saw a leather NATO bun I cannot unsee. I would post the photo, but that would be indecent.


We need more indecent around here...







My first Seiko mod from around a year ago. I was so proud to tie up that leather NATO the proper way, that I didn't even stop to consider that one day it might be considered an indecent NATO bun.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

ebtromba said:


> Do ya'll wear leather during the hot hot spring/summer?


Let's try to keep the subject of this thread on watches ;-)

EDIT: OK, I'll give you a real answer, too. Yes, I wear leather bands in the summer. I try to keep them well conditioned with a car-detailing leather conditioner, and more frequent applications are needed in hot weather. If they get really bad, I'll dig deeper into the car detailing kit and use the leather cleaner before applying the leather conditioner.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

saturnine said:


> So you're saying I should get a Mako? Or the SKX?? Scurfa you say?! I'm so confused!
> 
> HERE, JUST BUY ME SOMETHING WITH CORNDOGS ON IT!!
> 
> ...


I'm sure that someone else must have written this up formally long before I ever though of it [I'd love to find an original attribution and give it a cool name, like 'Godwin's Law' (only better)], but...

I have a theory that every thread, no matter what the subject, or how far from being about Seikos, eventually gets a post by someone suggesting a Seiko diver.

They're fine watches, if you're into that sort of thing, but they aren't the answer to *everything*


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

^^ Yep. Sort of like the answer to any question re: which fun cheap car should I get is always Miata.


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

jisham said:


> I'm sure that someone else must have written this up formally long before I ever though of it [I'd love to find an original attribution and give it a cool name, like 'Godwin's Law' (only better)], but...
> 
> I have a theory that every thread, no matter what the subject, or how far from being about Seikos, eventually gets a post by someone suggesting a Seiko diver.
> 
> They're fine watches, if you're into that sort of thing, but they aren't the answer to *everything*


Well, it's because the answer to everything is clearly 42.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Pato_Lucas said:


> Well, it's because the answer to everything is clearly 42.


What if Seiko made an SNK042?

Maybe comes with its own towel, and a bag of bar peanuts, and features a babel fish logo on the dial, and has mice on the hands, with the movement tied through an extra-dimensional portal to a planet sized computer.

Or maybe just run it off a cuppa tea and a finite improbability drive, and have a reasonable chance that it displays the correct time twice a day? Press the 4 o'clock pusher to engage infinite improbability and time becomes meaningless, and lunchtime doubly so?

[sorry, let the inner nerd out again and went waaay off topic. Good thing my planet was destroyed to form an intergalactic bypass before I veered off into Vogon poetry....]

Obligatory lame-attempt-to-get-back-on-topic Confession: I've already admitted to being a "likes" whore, but the most likes I ever got on a single post was when I reposted justadad's Chr Ward "cutlery" hands diagram to the heads up thread (with attribution) right after/in the middle of the Trident frenzy. I got over twenty likes on that one post and it wasn't even mine originally!


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

jisham said:


> What if Seiko made an SNK042?
> 
> Maybe comes with its own towel, and a bag of bar peanuts, and features a babel fish logo on the dial, and has mice on the hands, with the movement tied through an extra-dimensional portal to a planet sized computer.
> 
> ...


My only regret is that I have only one like to give to this comment.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

saturnine said:


> So you're saying I should get a Mako? Or the SKX?? Scurfa you say?! I'm so confused!
> 
> HERE, JUST BUY ME SOMETHING WITH CORNDOGS ON IT!!
> 
> ...


Somebody should make a WUS/WIS decision flow chart for the FAQ.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

ebtromba said:


> It's skx XL. I personally don't care for it. To me it's a clumsy design.


Isn't it supposed to be a throwback? The dial & hands aren't reminiscent of anything vintage. I can see why Seiko's have such a thriving aftermarket parts scene.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

saturnine said:


> Isn't it supposed to be a throwback? The dial & hands aren't reminiscent of anything vintage. I can see why Seiko's have such a thriving aftermarket parts scene.


This watch is 35 years old. I think it qualifies as vintage.


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

I've been trying to thin out my watch collection. Yesterday, I sold a watch. I immediately used those funds to buy another watch. This isn't going well. o|


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I know the struggle, brother. Selling a watch and then having funds in PP and then it's like you're itching to buy another watch. I have the itches bad now.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

OneRandomGeek said:


> I've been trying to thin out my watch collection. Yesterday, I sold a watch. I immediately used those funds to buy another watch. This isn't going well. o|


Sounds like what I have been going through the past couple months. Last couple months of last year I tried to hold out buying and concentrate on selling. Sold a few however I have bought about just as many as I sold. Told myself "I will only use paypal funds for new purchases" and found a deal the other day at a place that does not take PayPal, so... yep, bought it :roll:

Also I have only been telling my wife about the outgoing watches not about the last few incoming. :-x


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I bought 2 watches from overseas - simply ignoring the fact that I will have to pay customs, raising their price effectively. In the past I always told myself, I would not -never ever buy a watch outside the EU and pay customs on it. I feel so bad.


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

briang583 said:


> Oh no I'll bite, but I'm also new here so quite dangerous .
> 
> I have had many Seikos which I got talked into by these forums, but never thought any of them were good all (including sumo, cocktail time, sarb and so on).
> 
> ...


This!

Also, like how half the watches on kick-starter look %99 like a Daniel Wellington and with some clever marketing via some bearded/Williamsburg-y type hipster create the illusion that they invented the minimalist style and that 3atm is "rugged" LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Confession #1: I have not bought a watch in a year. (I received a watch a few months ago, but it was a pre-order and was technically paid for in December 2015.)

Confession #2: I was going to post confession #1 a few weeks ago, as "I did not buy a watch in 2016" but I checked my private messages and it turns out that I did buy one last January. NOW it's been a year.

Confession #3: I spent enough in the last year on a few new pocketknives to buy a nice affordable watch.

Confession/Justification: I have not bought a new fly rod in over a year. Yeah. That's it.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Regarding those Ginault divers that are being reviewed all over the place ... If a New York buyer gets one, it becomes a N.Y. Ginault. If a Maryland resident gets one, it's a Md. Ginault. If a Florida resident buys one, it's a Fl. Ginault.

I would not buy one of these if I lived in Virginia.


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Regarding those Ginault divers that are being reviewed all over the place ... If a New York buyer gets one, it becomes a N.Y. Ginault. If a Maryland resident gets one, it's a Md. Ginault. If a Florida resident buys one, it's a Fl. Ginault.
> 
> I would not buy one of these if I lived in Virginia.


That's funny

I wore a quartz today because I was too lazy to set the date on my mechanicals

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> I know the struggle, brother. Selling a watch and then having funds in PP and then it's like you're itching to buy another watch. I have the itches bad now.


When I have money in PayPal, I trick myself into thinking it is like buying another watch with a discount. I have $100 in PayPal? That $400 Seiko is only $300! What a deal! (I do the same with Amazon credit.)


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

I prefer single piece bands; they are on all but my office watches.










I buy what are usually labeled "premium nato" and cut off the little section that doubles underneath the case. This allows me to move all the hardware out of sight and out of the way.










I am fairly clever and resourceful but I confess to not finding a re-purpose for these besides zipper pulls.










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I have a type-b personality. 

However, I'm super OCD about my watches, motorcycle, and my bicycles. 

If those things aren't absolutely perfect then I lose my mind.


----------



## smitdavi (Oct 31, 2009)

I have come to the realization my mind plays tricks on me. I tell myself that I'm going to sell a watch and they buy something to replace it. Which I do....then I end up buying a 2nd piece around the same price. In my head I'm thinking two for one 

For example...I just sold my Spork and bought an Oris Big Crown ProPilot. THEN, I went and thought what the hell, I'll spend a little more and bought an Omega Speedmaster Reduced at a hell of a price. Like I said, in my head this is justified lol.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

jisham said:


> I'm sure that someone else must have written this up formally long before I ever though of it [I'd love to find an original attribution and give it a cool name, like 'Godwin's Law' (only better)], but...
> 
> I have a theory that every thread, no matter what the subject, or how far from being about Seikos, eventually gets a post by someone suggesting a Seiko diver.
> 
> They're fine watches, if you're into that sort of thing, but they aren't the answer to *everything*


I'll take Seiko Divers for $100 Alex.

Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I have a type-b personality.
> 
> However, I'm super OCD about my watches, motorcycle, and my bicycles.
> 
> If those things aren't absolutely perfect then I lose my mind.


You're preaching to the converted here sister! 

Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

tslewisz said:


> This watch is 35 years old. I think it qualifies as vintage.


I thought that dial design was more modern.

To me, "vintage" ends after, mmm... 1969. Then there's 70s design, and everything since 1980 is more or less modern. This will never change for me, no matter the current year. I'm sure this differs for everyone.


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Somebody should make a WUS/WIS decision flow chart for the FAQ.


It'll be a game of "how many degrees until they suggest a Seiko"



smitdavi said:


> I have come to the realization my mind plays tricks on me. I tell myself that I'm going to sell a watch and they buy something to replace it. Which I do....then I end up buying a 2nd piece around the same price. In my head I'm thinking two for one
> 
> For example...I just sold my Spork and bought an Oris Big Crown ProPilot. THEN, I went and thought what the hell, I'll spend a little more and bought an Omega Speedmaster Reduced at a hell of a price. Like I said, in my head this is justified lol.


It's a perfectly justified and reasonable decision.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

True Confession

I bought my first Rolex yesterday after a very good year in sales. My 15 and 8 year old sons who know nothing of watches nor horology in general were arguing over which one of them will inherit the watch. Well done Rolex, well done......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I have finally admitted, at least to myself what I enjoy keeping in watches. I am only into Seiko Automatics, and digital watches. No solar, no analog quartz, no autos without a Seiko heart at the least.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Capt Obvious said:


> I have finally admitted, at least to myself what I enjoy keeping in watches. I am only into Seiko Automatics, and digital watches. No solar, no analog quartz, no autos without a Seiko heart at the least.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Can you explain this or is it an emotional thing?

Solars really don't interest me either. The tech is cool, but meh.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

saturnine said:


> Can you explain this or is it an emotional thing?
> 
> Solars really don't interest me either. The tech is cool, but meh.


Seiko heart is like my Deaumar Ensign with the NH36A.
I prefer Seiko movements over anything.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

saturnine said:


> Capt Obvious said:
> 
> 
> > I have finally admitted, at least to myself what I enjoy keeping in watches. I am only into Seiko Automatics, and digital watches. No solar, no analog quartz, no autos without a Seiko heart at the least.
> ...


For me, it is definitely an emotional thing because I am a design nerd. I enjoy having a collection or sub-collection with particular design consistencies and Seiko's design aesthetic has that consistency, even when you look at more modern fare like their Astron line or the much-maligned Galante line. It really is a fully formed design ethos with clear intention and consideration for the entire product line past and present. Internally, their lower-end calibers derived from the 7S family of movements all provide a similar user experience even with different feature sets between them. I do not have much experience with Grand Seikos but the base mechanical 9S movement also feels similar and of course the case design follows the house design.

I have a similar attachment to Nike and Adidas in the sports apparel, to McSweeny's and Top Shelf in the comic book publishing, and to the old Factory Records stuff under artist Peter Saville.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Capt Obvious said:


> Seiko heart is like my Deaumar Ensign with the NH36A.
> I prefer Seiko movements over anything.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I knew what you meant by heart  While removing & replacing the hands on an NH35A, I discovered they are a far more polished movement than the Vostoks I'm used to for the same price (nieve am I)... The hands went on the right time the first time & were perfectly parallel, requiring no fiddling or adjusting once on the pinion. I have been warming to modding my SNK with the 7s26 since it doesn't get much wrist time in its factory state.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Last night I adjusted the bracelet on the watch I am wearing today using a great new push pin tool I recently received. While at work now I realized that my watch was slightly imbalanced and leaning to one side and while it fit fine the lean was driving me nuts. So I just took out one link from one side of my bracelet and put it on the other side while using an old (bent) strap tool (I happen to keep with me) and a butter knife with paper towel and tape wrapped around the tip. Fortunately it uses the cheapo push pins however one pin is not very snug and I REALLY hope it lasts through the day. Now I am going to be looking at it all the time for the next 5 hours or so. How will I concentrate on any work?


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

True Confession:

I'm starting to loathe the idea of servicing all my autos. Going forward, I am only considering quartz watches for future purchases...and I can't believe I've come full circle on this. For the quartz watches I plan to buy, they either need to be solar so I don't have to mess with battery changes (in theory), or the battery powered ones have to have such low WR that I won't have to worry about gaskets (I mean, really, you going to pressure test a 30m WR rated watch?). There will probably be some exceptions, but yeah, that's the general idea -- as maintenance free and low cost as possible.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

being mad about people coming to WUS asking about "what watch to buy for X dollars" seems a bit silly to me...

I mean what the hell do you expect especially new folks to be asking frequently here... I mean I realize they could use the search feature..but in my experience a good number of people don't use the search feature on any forums...

also maybe they think something new and exciting has come out since yesterday when someone else asked the same question??? 

meh whatever... I'm just glad to see people joining and asking about watches.. I'll put up with some predictable noob posts if it means people are into watches.

cheers.


----------



## Astropin (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow I just found this thread! I'm still back on page 46 or so but thought I'd chime in.

I don't care for Nato's at all....but really like Zulu's. (I hate that stupid fold over on the top side of Nato's.....HATE it)
No Red, Yellow or Orange faced watches! I do however love Divers....probably my favorite genre of watch. Other colors are fine but I mostly have black, white or silver.
For the last time.....affordable's are under 1k, how is that so hard?
For the last time.....as long as the lugs don't extend outside of your wrists....it fits! (Some exceptions allowed).
I once bought an Invicta Diver automatic on sale for $60. In the end I think it was worth about $28.50.
G-Shocks are okay for Navy Seals and X-Sports athletes under the age of 23......on everyone else they look ridiculous.
Love Seiko, won't buy (even if I like it) a Timex, Casio or Invicta (ever again).
Homage's are fine / Replica's (aka counterfeits) are not.
Got lucky on my first ever auto (back when I knew nothing) Grabbed a Seiko "White Knight" BNIB for $100 off eBay. Still have it, still wear it. Even had the crystal replaced with a sapphire one.
My nineteen year old son just got his first watch....it's a Nixon Star Wars watch and a quartz but it's a start.
Bought a smartwatch once as well. Cool features and it worked great......HATED IT....becasue it took away my ability to wear my "real" watches.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I still have half a fruitcake to go. Sigh.
I think I can do half of that this week.

But I swear, I will need a new watch before I attempt the last 1/4.
Dammit.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Astropin said:


> I once bought an Invicta Diver automatic on sale for $60. In the end I think it was worth about $28.50.


Considering the MSRP on that puppy was probably around $750, you made out like a bandit.


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

Recently thought I had purchased my "last" watch. Ordered two G shocks yesterday...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Sold a couple of items on eBay although I was quite intimidated at first by all the horror stories. So far it turned out both buyers were fellow watch enthusiasts and they sold real fast despite being niche items (an OEM bracelet and a watch from the nineties).

It irks me a bit though that those guys could have found the same ads here with watchrecon and saved me the trouble. I guess eBay inspires confidence in buyers. Plus higher visibility.

Trouble is I'm already thinking where to spend the funds despite them not even having been released yet.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Been away for a few days thanks to a nasty sinus infection. I particularly enjoyed the topic of NATO strap man buns. The laughs were especially helpful after a terrible week. 

Non watch confession: One of the random Christmas gifts from my wife last month was a cheap RC quadcopter (drone, if you will). Man, that thing is fun. So, as is my typical MO when I find a new activity I enjoy, I've joined two RC forums, bought two more quadcopters, got a travel case for the one that was a gift, and bought a set of accessories for all three. When my wife noticed my quickly growing collection she shook her head and said to herself, "what have I done?"

After 15 years of marriage and 20 years together you'd think she'd have known better by now.


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

I get a good chuckle every time I hear a grown man refer to a wrist watch as "stunning".


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Real confession. I was fired from a nice gig yesterday.
I HATE change. No new watches for a while.
Still like leather straps the best.


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Minitron said:


> Recently thought I had purchased my "last" watch. Ordered two G shocks yesterday...


Ha ha, last indeed, are us addicts all naive ?


sirgilbert357 said:


> True Confession:
> 
> I'm starting to loathe the idea of servicing all my autos. Going forward, I am only considering quartz watches for future purchases...and I can't believe I've come full circle on this. For the quartz watches I plan to buy, they either need to be solar so I don't have to mess with battery changes (in theory), or the battery powered ones have to have such low WR that I won't have to worry about gaskets (I mean, really, you going to pressure test a 30m WR rated watch?). There will probably be some exceptions, but yeah, that's the general idea -- as maintenance free and low cost as possible.


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

True Confession

I am enjoying the hell out of this cigar and this watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Houls said:


> True Confession
> 
> I am enjoying the hell out of this cigar and this watch.


Nice! Unfortunately, the Oyster case makes a 40mm watch wear too big for me, it feels bigger than a diver, and the 36mm feels tiny. I do confess to raising my wrist more at work when I eat and present in meetings but not because I want people to notice my watch. Okay, maybe sometimes I do but I also get a kick out of having an awesome watch and nobody knowing how awesome it is.



Poor Old Dave said:


> Real confession. I was fired from a nice gig yesterday.
> I HATE change. No new watches for a while.
> Still like leather straps the best.


Sucks about the gig. We should start some kind of fund to do a watch tour going amongst the F71 confessors.

I used to hate leather straps but that was before I ever worn genuine crocodile leather. Also, I used to see leather straps as a step down in quality and luxury. Early in this hobby, I insisted on bracelets with my all my watches (see _much_ older confession) but have since learned how silly it looks on so many styles. I also did not see the difference between certain sports and dress watches because the Rolex Datejust and Day-Date (which are technically sport watches?) had shaped my perception of luxury therefore dress watches at an early age.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Rodeojones said:


> Been away for a few days thanks to a nasty sinus infection. I particularly enjoyed the topic of NATO strap man buns. The laughs were especially helpful after a terrible week.
> 
> Non watch confession: One of the random Christmas gifts from my wife last month was a cheap RC quadcopter (drone, if you will). Man, that thing is fun. So, as is my typical MO when I find a new activity I enjoy, I've joined two RC forums, bought two more quadcopters, got a travel case for the one that was a gift, and bought a set of accessories for all three. When my wife noticed my quickly growing collection she shook her head and said to herself, "what have I done?"
> 
> After 15 years of marriage and 20 years together you'd think she'd have known better by now.


Have a look at the Furibee F36, less than $20 on ebay and f-ing awesome

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> Have a look at the Furibee F36, less than $20 on ebay and f-ing awesome
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Damnit. Make that four quadcopters in my collection now. That thing looks cool and will be a nice indoor flyer when the conditions won't allow me to go outside.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Rodeojones said:


> Damnit. Make that four quadcopters in my collection now. That thing looks cool and will be a nice indoor flyer when the conditions won't allow me to go outside.


It controls insanely well and can take huge crashes with no damage.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Hate to admit it, but when my watch collection started getting close to 'twentyish' in number, I went out and bought a few Plano brand fishing gear boxes with already sliced foam that could be removed and configured as I wished. Thankfully I was able to return them. 

It belatedly occurred to me that not only was it pretty dill of me to be keeping thousands of dollars in watches in tacky looking fishing tackle boxes, but that reasonably decent dedicated watch cases for a dozen watches each, complete with glass tops, could be had and for not much more money.

Like Forrest Gump's Momma said: "Stupid is as stupid does."


----------



## grando (Jul 3, 2014)

It is possible to hate a watch, then come around to it, then love it, then remember that you hated it and start to kinda hate it again...Seiko Monster.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Poor Old Dave said:


> Real confession. I was fired from a nice gig yesterday.
> I HATE change. No new watches for a while.
> Still like leather straps the best.


I'm really sorry to hear that. I hope things turn around for you.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Capt Obvious said:


> Have a look at the Furibee F36, less than $20 on ebay and f-ing awesome
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


No no no.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

saturnine said:


> No no no.


Yes yes yes

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Majority of my watches are quartz. Accurate grab & go are very handy.



















T49893


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Capt Obvious said:


> Have a look at the Furibee F36, less than $20 on ebay and f-ing awesome
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Ha-ha

I can use that to chase the squirrels out of my trees and yard.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

In my watch box I noticed that I have 6 Divers on Leather straps, 4 on Nato's, 4 on original bracelet's, and 1 on aftermarket mesh. None are on any of the rubber Diver straps I've spent good money to buy.

I find the cheaper Hadley Roma MS-885 a better strap than a Hirsch Liberty.


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

grando said:


> It is possible to hate a watch, then come around to it, then love it, then remember that you hated it and start to kinda hate it again...Seiko Monster.


I haven't started to hate it again. For a long time I just thought it overall rude looking and WAY too huge for my wrist. I got the Dracula on steel and I freaking love it. Still a good sized watch and by far the biggest I have in my collection, but man it's just cool - and more understated than just looking at pics makes you feel.

So how's the lume?


----------



## grando (Jul 3, 2014)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> I haven't started to hate it again. For a long time I just thought it overall rude looking and WAY too huge for my wrist. I got the Dracula on steel and I freaking love it. Still a good sized watch and by far the biggest I have in my collection, but man it's just cool - and more understated than just looking at pics makes you feel.


I could just never make it work with outfits. I had a SKX779 and I liked it enough to order it, loved it once I got it (defintiely wears smaller than pictures and its name implies) but I just couldn't make it work, despite trying. Let go of it a few months ago.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Houls said:


> True Confession
> 
> I bought my first Rolex yesterday after a very good year in sales. My 15 and 8 year old sons who know nothing of watches nor horology in general were arguing over which one of them will inherit the watch. Well done Rolex, well done......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have two sons. My younger son loves watches. My older son, who I thought would never wear a watch as long as Apple made iPhones, asked me if when I die, if he could have my Rolex.

I told him: "Yes--would you like me to hurry up?"


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Poor Old Dave said:


> Real confession. I was fired from a nice gig yesterday.
> I HATE change. No new watches for a while.
> Still like leather straps the best.


Sorry for a luck man! Good luck on finding a new gig!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

grando said:


> It is possible to hate a watch, then come around to it, then love it, then remember that you hated it and start to kinda hate it again...Seiko Monster.


I tried to hate the monster, i really really did. But it fits me perfectly. Imma big guy, and i grew up listenin to hippity hoppity.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> I tried to hate the monster, i really really did. But it fits me perfectly. Imma big guy, and i grew up listenin to hippity hoppity.


I tried to hate the monster, too, but at the time I also did not like divers. However, the odd shape of the Tuna with its shroud intrigued me. It was unlike any watch I ever could imagine. When I came across the SRP637 Shrouded Monster (Baby Tuna), it was in my price range so I took a chance and it is still one of my favorite watches. Since then, I purchased a Gen 3 Monster and I no longer have a problem with the cyclops when it is only over a date window. The elongated one on the Stargate II still looks odd to me. In a weird way, the Monster form factor has played a direct role in changing my tastes and shaping my collection so I can never go back to hating them.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Houls said:


> True Confession
> 
> I am enjoying the hell out of this cigar and this watch.
> 
> ...


Both can get you killed. Just thought you should know.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Both can get you killed. Just thought you should know.


Thanks life coach 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Roy Hobbs said:


> I prefer single piece bands; they are on all but my office watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you deal with the ends after you cut it? The double ends makes my seiko looks and feels thick


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Roy Hobbs said:


> I prefer single piece bands; they are on all but my office watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do the same thing. I much prefer wearing them this way. You also still get the benefit of not losing your watch due to spring bar failure and no unsightly NATO "man bun" at the top of the wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I love my watches. All of them. I am no one-watch-guy. But like others, I have a diver-day, a Flieger-day, a bracelet-day, a dress-up day, beat-it-days, tone-it-down-days, black-carbon-days, you name it. Sometimes multiple "days" In a row, sometimes I change the watch twice a day. 

Yeah, you smell it, if you read so far: i wore even two watches simultaneously - against better knowledge and at home.

And here is my confession: I did it repeatedly...


----------



## Vicolindo (Feb 28, 2016)

My watches really like or really hate door jams. I can't decide which.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)

Roy Hobbs said:


> I prefer single piece bands; they are on all but my office watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












I made strap keeper out of the excess... And changed the buckle. 
Now this is my favourite strap


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Vicolindo said:


> My watches really like or really hate door jams. I can't decide which.


I feel you, man. My watches love zipper pulls and table edges.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I plan to plead to get the same gig. Wish me luck.
Followed advice on this watch. All the hardware is on the bottom.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Poor Old Dave said:


> I plan to plead to get the same gig. Wish me luck.
> Followed advice on this watch. All the hardware is on the bottom.
> 
> View attachment 10607074


Gl on the new gig. Hopefully you end in a better one than you had.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Here's another "confession".

I confess.....I find it strange that lots of times when reading reviews on the WUS forums, I come across posters describing their watch(es) as if it were.......food?
I've seen:

_"creamy dial"

"buttery bezel"

"tasty design elements"

"delicious design"

"mouthwatering dial"_

It's not a complaint or anything in the slightest.

My confession is that I find it strange, is all.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

god d*** it now I am starving...


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Houls said:


> True Confession
> 
> I am enjoying the hell out of this cigar and this watch.
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch. Looks like a great 
smoke, what is it?


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

WTM said:


> Beautiful watch. Looks like a great
> smoke, what is it?


Davidoff 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

You know youre a watchaholic if like me, you tend to think as follows:

I have a odd tendacy to envision money as having been 'saved' and as such, 'available' to buy watches with---from dubious sources that I rationalize. These include:

Our heat and AC utility bill is down a $100 from the same month as last year....instant $100 towards watches....

I ran under a yellow traffic light as it turned red, got away with it. Realizing I haven't (surprisingly) received a ticket in years, I think: "That's a few hundred bucks, easily ---hmm, watches"

I had elective dental work done that cost $1400. My insurance sent me a $400 check I didn't expect.....watches.

We haven't gone out to eat at a decent restuarant in 2 or 3 weeks = $100......watches.

Good Lord, I need to stop thinking about how much money we're saving because my son attends a state, public university on scholarship, versus me having to pay what some parents pay to send their kid to a private college....

Not saying any of the above is intelligent, logical, never mind recommended. Just saying that if you're not careful, it could possibly happen to you too!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Robangel said:


> You know youre a watchaholic if like me, you tend to think as follows:
> 
> I have a odd tendacy to envision money as having been 'saved' and as such, 'available' to buy watches with---from dubious sources that I rationalize. These include:
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, this is me alright.
Tax refund? ...watches.


----------



## KIP_NZ (Nov 23, 2015)

Houls said:


> True Confession
> 
> I bought my first Rolex yesterday after a very good year in sales. My 15 and 8 year old sons who know nothing of watches nor horology in general were arguing over which one of them will inherit the watch. Well done Rolex, well done......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Obvious solution, you have to tell the wife you need a 2nd Rolex & she cannot object as its "for the boys"


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Robangel said:


> You know youre a watchaholic if like me, you tend to think as follows:
> 
> I have a odd tendacy to envision money as having been 'saved' and as such, 'available' to buy watches with---from dubious sources that I rationalize. These include:
> 
> ...


For me its minitruck parts and watches.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Rodeojones said:


> Non watch confession: One of the random Christmas gifts from my wife last month was a cheap RC quadcopter (drone, if you will). Man, that thing is fun. So, as is my typical MO when I find a new activity I enjoy, I've joined two RC forums, bought two more quadcopters, got a travel case for the one that was a gift, and bought a set of accessories for all three. When my wife noticed my quickly growing collection she shook her head and said to herself, "what have I done?"


If you're piloting skills are anywhere near my level, get lots of spare props and bladeguards!


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Robangel said:


> Hate to admit it, but when my watch collection started getting close to 'twentyish' in number, I went out and bought a few Plano brand fishing gear boxes with already sliced foam that could be removed and configured as I wished. Thankfully I was able to return them.
> 
> It belatedly occurred to me that not only was it pretty dill of me to be keeping thousands of dollars in watches in tacky looking fishing tackle boxes, but that reasonably decent dedicated watch cases for a dozen watches each, complete with glass tops, could be had and for not much more money.
> 
> Like Forrest Gump's Momma said: "Stupid is as stupid does."


I've always felt that watch boxes that do NOT look like jewelry boxes are a theft countermeasure. And NO windows - you know what's inside, and it's easy to open the lid when you want to spend some quality time with them.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Impulse said:


> Here's another "confession".
> 
> I confess.....I find it strange that lots of times when reading reviews on the WUS forums, I come across posters describing their watch(es) as if it were.......food?
> I've seen:
> ...


Chronopolis! How many times do I have to tell you? Take that watch out of your mouth, put it down, and step away from the table!


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Texting while driving is bad enough, but why--considering that we have the time readout already built into the car, do I have to not only read it from my watch, but linger for additional seconds, admiring the watch? It's as much a hazard as beautiful women on the sidewalk!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^ I hate to say it, but if you're looking at your watch instead of checking out beautiful women on the sidewalk, then you are beyond help.


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

This Friday I was at a party chatting with some people, having some drinks and a rather good time. But as the evening was progressing and the beer was flowing I caught myself looking more and more at the Max Bill on my wrist, not because I wanted to know the time, not because I wanted to get away, not because the conversation were dull, just because it is so damn beautiful. 

I know I can't be the only one who drifts away while looking at their watches.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

jisham said:


> Chronopolis! How many times do I have to tell you? Take that watch out of your mouth, put it down, and step away from the table!


Too late. It already exited.

And... am ready for another - for the exiting experience, mainly. 
Plop !! ;-)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

People often use the adjective "stunning" about a watch.
And I might appear to agree with them to be polite.

But secretly, I don't think anyone is ever really 'stunned,' like 'stunned' as in paralyzed, by a feckin watch.
I sure never am.
I mean, get real : a watch ain't no taser.


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

jalak said:


> I made strap keeper out of the excess... And changed the buckle.
> Now this is my favourite strap


Great idea. Will give it a try.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

CharlieSanders said:


> How do you deal with the ends after you cut it? The double ends makes my seiko looks and feels thick


I'm not sure what you mean by double ends?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I have always like the Helson Shark Diver. I kept making reasons to not buy in an attempt to not spend that much money on one watch however I still (after years) want one. I have (unfortunately) went up the ladder in what I have spent on one watch(es). I now NEED a black 40mm Shark Diver ASAP. :-x Logic says wait for one to come up in the sales forum to save some money. However the other (stronger) part of me says just buy new so you get it quicker. Helson only has the sapphire bezel available now and many prefer the aluminum bezel. I think I lean slightly towards the aluminum as well however I keep looking at pictures of the sapphire version and liking it more and more. Possibly convincing myself to get the one they have in stock? :-s I am also thinking that this will be "the last one" (not counting 3 preorders I am waiting for and one more I may get in on) for a while as it will be so "versatile", etc. I have also sold several watches (and bought a few in the mean time) so I deserve this one right? :-!


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

jisham said:


> If you're piloting skills are anywhere near my level, get lots of spare props and bladeguards!


Have a look at the Furibee F36, the blades are extremely well guarded.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

PSA: do not attempt to extend your fingers or touch or approach a drone that is already operating and/or airborne otherwise you'll lose your fingers much like a character did in the old Mad Max movies.


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

Forgive me Affordables, I have not been to confession for some time...

I have recently found that Russian watches have become currency for me as in: £100 for a new pair of shoes? I could get 2 Russian watches for that. 

My wife points out that I really need a new pair of shoes but Russian watches are not an essential...


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I have realized that all my daily-wearers & weekend watches have a diving bezel on them.

As such, I am attempting to rectify this. Not by wearing my other watches more but by purchasing a new watch.


EDIT:
Aaaaannd...done.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> PSA: do not attempt to extend your fingers or touch or approach a drone that is already operating and/or airborne otherwise you'll lose your fingers much like a character did in the old Mad Max movies.


My (lack of) piloting skills has resulted in a few situations where I go to right the craft with throttle off, place my fingers inside the prop rings, and accidentally nudge the throttle. Usually followed by "WTF... well, that was stoopid". Luckily it's a micro / hubsan 104 clone without enough power to do any real damage to my big fingers, only to my pride.

off to check out the furibee 36...


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Capt Obvious said:


> Have a look at the Furibee F36, the blades are extremely well guarded.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Dammit, what did I tell you?

Actually I put that on my boy's bday list...and I foresee a glitch in the checkout process where 2 end up being delivered.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

saturnine said:


> Dammit, what did I tell you?
> 
> Actually I put that on my boy's bday list...and I foresee a glitch in the checkout process where 2 end up being delivered.


It is a very common glitch. I also forsee you needing extra batteries. I'll send you a link.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## grando (Jul 3, 2014)

saturnine said:


> I have realized that all my daily-wearers & weekend watches have a diving bezel on them.
> 
> As such, I am attempting to rectify this. Not by wearing my other watches more but by purchasing a new watch.
> 
> ...


Same. Except the bought-a-watch part. Still need to rectify, haha.


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

WatchRecon really needs to revamp its mobile interface to include a price range filter. I do everything on the interwebs from my phone and waste enough time at work that I could save the company valuable money not having to wade thru pages of APs and Grand Seikos.

Also, many people price their used goods too much with their heart. I'm sure your 100m diver reminds you of your vacation to the Caribbean, but that doesn't mean I want to pay for your return flight. To use the kids' language, #alwayscrossreferenceonthebay


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

i wanna Drone. damn you.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> i wanna Drone. damn you.


I motion that Capt Obvious supply the users of F71 confessions with quadcopters.

Is there a second?


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Trying2BuySomeTime said:


> WatchRecon really needs to revamp its mobile interface to include a price range filter. I do everything on the interwebs from my phone and waste enough time at work that I could save the company valuable money not having to wade thru pages of APs and Grand Seikos.
> 
> Also, many people price their used goods too much with their heart. I'm sure your 100m diver reminds you of your vacation to the Caribbean, but that doesn't mean I want to pay for your return flight. To use the kids' language, #alwayscrossreferenceonthebay


Like most good things, you have to look long and hard to find a really good 'particular' watch at a good price on watchrecon. And yes, the site's inter face is clunky. Seems like too many people are looking to make a killing there. I was looking for an Omega Planet Ocean and they were asking prices on watches that were either already out of warranty or close to it and at prices that were quite close to what you'd pay for the same watch NEW on the grey market. We're talking obviously used, some with movements no longer used. While the watch market and that of automobile's is different, the used car dealership commercial that says: "Why pay full price?---EVERYbody out there is driving a used car" comes to mind---although the percentage discount on a 6 month old car is more than that found on most 6 month old Swiss watches, but still....

Sure, having an AD purchased Omega or similar high end watch that's covered by the manufacturer on their 4 year warranty is great and offers 'peace of mind'---at a premium, but if there's no warranty left on a used watch and the price is still way high, I'd do what I did again and go with Joma or Ashford, hoping that I don't need their own 4 year warranty. If I paid about the same for a used watch out of warranty, it's even. The watch came perfect, is holding to about a second a day and like other purchases from there, including some returns on other watches--no problems, thankfully. Just my own mileage, of course.

But except for the uh----unusual 'exceptions,' watchrecon left me underwhelmed overall. Guess I wasn't prepared to wait a real long time, scouring the site for weeks and months, knowing I'd have to 'pull the trigger' fast to catch the rare good deal on the specific watch I wanted.

All that said, it's worthwhile to use watchrecon as a cross reference. If your wide open in terms of what you're looking for, chances are higher you'll come across something that's a deal, but if you're looking for your 'grail' you might be looking for a while.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Trying2BuySomeTime said:


> WatchRecon really needs to revamp its mobile interface to include a price range filter. I do everything on the interwebs from my phone and waste enough time at work that I could save the company valuable money not having to wade thru pages of APs and Grand Seikos.


I just bookmark *http://www.watchrecon.com/?brand=seiko&last_days=1* and check every four hours. Problem solved! (...um, kinda.)


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

I've finally given up on the Tapatalk mobile app and decided just to use the mobile version of WUS. For the WUS mobile users out there how do give a "like"?


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

Confession: I just bought a watch with the sole intention of flipping it. This will check a lot of "first" boxes for me including the first time I post a sale on the bay and the first time I'm selling a watch, period.

I'm on my way home typing at ahem... stop lights, of course with this incredibly greasy feeling. It's a hideous watch from a reputable watch company (here and in "society") that is selling at almost 3x the price I bought it.

Part of me wants to go unsold so I'm stuck with this godawful thing as a reminder of all those I turned my nose up at high jacking all the incredible deals on the Bargain thread who purchased considerably more expensive watches with the same intention *cough* Kontiki *cough*

The other part of me wants to make the quick $70 to go towards another watch I actually want.

Worst part is that I've worked in catering sales in the past with a clear conscious of the standard 3x markup. No one sells at cost when there's a business to run. But I'm not a business relying on sales to keep the lights on, I'm just a dude in an advantageous position. 

Yeesh, way too much guilt for $40! Maybe it will sell and I'll post another confession that my conscious has been cleared and buy a gold pinky ring and wear my top-button unbuttoned displaying all my chest hair as a symbol of my new secondhand selling lifestyle. Time will only tell.


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

jlow28 said:


> I've finally given up on the Tapatalk mobile app and decided just to use the mobile version of WUS. For the WUS mobile users out there how do give a "like"?












The international sign for "good job" 

Which I KINDA expect in return for being so helpful


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Capt Obvious said:


> Yes yes yes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Capt. Obvious is starting to sound like that voice in my head when I log onto WatchRecon. I have a love/hate relationship with that voice. ?

Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

saturnine said:


> I motion that Capt Obvious supply the users of F71 confessions with quadcopters.
> 
> Is there a second?


Dammit Jim, I'm a security guard not a miracle worker.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Trying2BuySomeTime said:


> The international sign for "good job"
> 
> Which I KINDA expect in return for being so helpful


That just looks like a screencap from tapatalk. I never saw those buttons on the mobile site either.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Robangel said:


> You know youre a watchaholic if like me, you tend to think as follows:
> 
> I have a odd tendacy to envision money as having been 'saved' and as such, 'available' to buy watches with---from dubious sources that I rationalize. These include:
> 
> ...


Think about all the money you're saving, not owning a boat. Oh wait. Just noticed your location. Never mind. (BTW, when are we going fishin'?)


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

saturnine said:


> I motion that Capt Obvious supply the users of F71 confessions with quadcopters.
> 
> Is there a second?


SECONDED!


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

saturnine said:


> That just looks like a screencap from tapatalk. I never saw those buttons on the mobile site either.


I must confess that I did not read his post correctly the first time. Product of the Florida public school system, I'm afraid.


----------



## grando (Jul 3, 2014)

I own two SKX007's. The first is a PMMM mod and untouchable; I wore it getting married and it'll stay as it is. The second is purely for buying and using mod parts for...whatever comes to mind. Right now it looks like a cross between a Tudor Lollipop and an Oris Divers 65. Soon, it'll look different again. SKX is such a fun platform for modding.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

i have 2 watch boxes that hold 12 watches each and i told myself i would stop when they are full. Just bought a new alpina


----------



## grando (Jul 3, 2014)

Trying2BuySomeTime said:


> Confession: I just bought a watch with the sole intention of flipping it. This will check a lot of "first" boxes for me including the first time I post a sale on the bay and the first time I'm selling a watch, period.
> 
> I'm on my way home typing at ahem... stop lights, of course with this incredibly greasy feeling. It's a hideous watch from a reputable watch company (here and in "society") that is selling at almost 3x the price I bought it.
> 
> ...


absolutely nothing wrong with this and i've done it numerous times. keeping it up will have the side effect of you keeping a piece here and there, so watch out. b-)


----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)

4jamie said:


> i have 2 watch boxes that hold 12 watches each and i told myself i would stop when they are full. Just bought a new alpina


I did this very same thing, with the addition of 3 winder spaces. Just bought a Muhle Glashutte and a Red LE Oris Aquis. Only ten spaces left.


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> Have a look at the Furibee F36, the blades are extremely well guarded.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I now have one of these on the way. Crap.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Had a absolutely insane plan to downsize to 2 watches.

It did not go well,still have around 20 of damn things. I am pretty sure they somehow mate and have children during night. 

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

sinner777 said:


> Had a absolutely insane plan to downsize to 2 watches.
> 
> It did not go well,still have around 20 of damn things. I am pretty sure they somehow mate and have children during night.
> 
> sent from my LV using Gucci


So that's what the ticking sound really is.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

... Probably. 

No seriously. Every time I try to sell EVERYTHING! (You know that feeling. I am off to bay,let's get this sold,blahblahblah,had a sudden revelation that it is a "waist of time" as cyanide and happiness would tell) I end up with more watches. 

"You wanna partial trade? Oh,I will throw in a free watch!"

"Oh!Oh! My quartergrail watch just appeared!"

"Oh I have some money on PayPal balance!"

"Oh my god. look at that new pattern NATO strap!"

"Oh my god,now I need a watch to go with that new pattern NATO strap"





....



So I decided to stop messing with downsizing. And let go. If I get bored of watch or just don't wear it,I sell it. 

If I like something I buy it if the price is right. 

Life is nice. And I have around 20 watches. 



sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

A real confession instead of my usual whingeing:

I confess that when I bid on a watch and my maximum bid is not enough to exceed the previous bidder's maximum, I feel a little bit of comfort. I also confess that this comfort is more satisfying that actually becoming the highest bidder for that usually comes with too much anxiety from either being outbid or knowing that I may have committed money to yet another watch I technically do not need. Furthermore, there is also a sense of relief when I am eventually outbid but it is mixed with disappointment because usually by then, I have convinced myself I do need the watch. I am not bidding up the price of something I do not want, that would be terrible, and I genuinely want the watches I bid on. I am simply confessing my guilt in all its complexities when my insomnia and watch addiction conspire against me in the night.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Why does Tapatalk keep showing me suggested ads on effin' Krdshians and their buddies? Have they somehow connected watch nuts to fashion freaks?

EDIT Case in point


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

I know it's off-topic, but there is some interest on this thread. (I have no financial interest in this other than I will probably soon be a customer)

Furibee F36 on gearbest for $13.99 with free shipping to US (although it sounds like the free slow shipping from china that takes 1-3 weeks), available in "safety cone" orange and cyan:

FuriBee F36 2.4GHz 4CH 6 Axis Gyro RC Quadcopter-16.62 Online Shopping| GearBest.com

They also have good deals on spare props and frames at cheap "toss it in the basket" prices, for those whose piloting skills are on a par with mine.[the main package includes two sets of props/one spare].

You can also PM capt. obvious or me for a nice deal on a set of batteries.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I caved and bought a SD from Helson last night. I waited all of about 2 days to find one used. Whats worse is I am charged state sales tax (company they used to fulfill orders has an office here) to buy from them so the watch was even that much more expensive then if I waited and bought used. o|

Good news is I was able to cover it with funds in PayPal from selling other watches. :-!

The other good news is I apparently got my order in right when the sale started yet just before they closed up shop for CNY so it got shipped out already with an expected delivery date of tomorrow. Crazy fast especially since the site says sale orders will not ship until after Feb. 8 b-)


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

In regards to 'liking' posts on the WUS mobile view, I haven't found a way either. In Chrome, I use the 'request desktop site' option in the address bar menu to access the 'like' feature.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

jisham said:


> I know it's off-topic, but there is some interest on this thread. (I have no financial interest in this other than I will probably soon be a customer)
> 
> Furibee F36 on gearbest for $13.99 with free shipping to US (although it sounds like the free slow shipping from china that takes 1-3 weeks), available in "safety cone" orange and cyan:
> 
> ...


Can we find a company to do a group buy so we can have "F71" emblazoned on them?

And while we're at it, why don't we start a subforum (F36?).

See it in action!


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

I knowingly bought a redial because the watch filled a size/style gap I felt that my collection had. There. I said it.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Even though I quit collecting four months ago, I'm still reading about watches. When I get excited about a particular piece, I resist the temptation to further research and give myself a pad on the shoulder. I tell myself it's a good thing to 
put my willingness to the test and this can only make me stronger. I'm either deluded, fooling myself or becoming wiser. Time will tell. Basel's coming.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

debating between getting my Submariner serviced, or buying a SKX........ helluva debate.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> debating between getting my Submariner serviced, or buying a SKX........ helluva debate.


Well, anyone willing to service your sub for $150 probably isn't who you want doing it


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Toothbras said:


> Well, anyone willing to service your sub for $150 probably isn't who you want doing it


well yeah! lol

that 150-200 for SKX subtracts from the funds to get the watch serviced. plus i want a everest band for the sub. lol


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

For some reason I can't get over the names printed on the dials of some of the watches that appear here in the affordables sub forum. Who comes up with some of these names? Most seem like random letters chosen from a Scrabble set in need of a vowel. Majority don't even make sense? The .........s thread has some gems. 

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

I sometimes check the dates on people's shots in the WRUW threads. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

I have already bought four watches this year and I confess, I don't feel an ounce of regret.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

I get excited when a watch I listed on Ebay goes unsold.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StuK (Nov 15, 2014)

Sent from my SM-T355Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Why do members keep posting the same pictures over and over in all the WRUW threads? At least notate that it's an old photo. Some of these folks have been posting the same photos for two years. Enough already. Unless you're a Captain of Industry, which most of us are not, you've got time to snap a new photo. 

There, I feel better.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Somehow I ended up with more 20mm straps than 22mm. Strange considering I have more 22mm watches than 20mm. I guess my next watch will have to be a 20mm.


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Why do members keep posting the same pictures over and over in all the WRUW threads? At least notate that it's an old photo. Some of these folks have been posting the same photos for two years. Enough already. Unless you're a Captain of Industry, which most of are not, you've got time to snap a new photo.
> 
> There, I feel better.


Glad I'm not the only one, when I feel like whoring for likes on the WRUW treads I have the minimal decency of snapping a fresh picture.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

A few months ago I swore off watches and sold off everything in the 12 position watch box except for 3 "keepers". Sold one of the keepers to buy another "keeper". "Maybe just one more, I deserve it", and then...the 12th watch arrives this weekend. I'm so weak. 


Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Rocat said:


> Why do members keep posting the same pictures over and over in all the WRUW threads? At least notate that it's an old photo.


I think a lot of folks see the question as-is, not as a solicitation for a photo of what is being worn being worn at that moment. That is why we will sometimes see a text post or product shot. However, I suspect some just want to show off the few glamour shots they have taken.



Rocat said:


> Somehow I ended up with more 20mm straps than 22mm. Strange considering I have more 22mm watches than 20mm. I guess my next watch will have to be a 20mm.


I am the same between 20mm and 18mm straps where the latter dominates. It could be because I keep most of my watches in stock configuration except for vintage and Seiko 5s which tend to be smaller.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

gdb1960 said:


> A few months ago I swore off watches and sold off everything in the 12 position watch box except for 3 "keepers". Sold one of the keepers to buy another "keeper". "Maybe just one more, I deserve it", and then...the 12th watch arrives this weekend. I'm so weak.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


The real question is "Did you buy back some of the same models you sold?"

I've been known to do that. Sometimes, depending on the model, more than once.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Worse than that, I actually chased down one of the watches I sold (the Hexa f74) and bought it back from someone. Took me a while too! I think that ranks pretty high on the pathetic meter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

RLextherobot said:


> I sometimes check the dates on people's shots in the WRUW threads.





Rocat said:


> Why do members keep posting the same pictures over and over in all the WRUW threads? At least notate that it's an old photo.


I've given up setting the date on my watches for about a year now. Hell, some days I don't even set the time... I just put the watch on and walk out the door.

I occasionally wonder if there are members out there who notice the date's incorrect. Or... if it looks like I'm recycling my wrist shots (I'm not, I swear!). 

For the last 12 months I've been considering purchasing a particular triple calendar watch because of its lovely dial. As much as I love the watch, I haven't pulled the trigger yet because I'm not sure I can be bothered with setting not _just_ the date, but _also_ the month _and_ day.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

gdb1960 said:


> A few months ago I swore off watches and sold off everything in the 12 position watch box except for 3 "keepers". Sold one of the keepers to buy another "keeper". "Maybe just one more, I deserve it", and then...the 12th watch arrives this weekend. I'm so weak.


I tell myself I am just browsing, just seeing what is available. I tell myself I do not have the money right now but it is good to pay attention and decide carefully if I were to spend a little money. I eventually become impatient or impulsive and make a big purchase after telling myself it might be my only opportunity. When it is done, my wallet is lighter and a slight tinge of regret reminds me to slow down and just enjoy the experience. I tell myself I am satisfied. I tell myself I am just browsing... The internet is like a strip club for watch enthusiasts.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I get excited when a watch I listed on Ebay goes unsold.


When I make the decision to flip a watch, it's dead to me. If it goes unsold, it goes unloved in some corner until I can get rid of it somehow.

Like the mother bird flipping the weak chick out of the nest. It's cruel, but it is nature's way.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I *AM* done for a while. I have about $150 in my Paypal for a few strap purchases I want to make, but the rest of my slush fund was withdrawn via check and given to my wife to help fund my "surprise" 50th birthday trip/celebration in April.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I *AM* done for a while. I have about $150 in my Paypal for a few strap purchases I want to make, but the rest of my slush fund was withdrawn via check and given to my wife to help fund my "surprise" 50th birthday trip/celebration in April.


Right. Famous last words for anyone who has been here for more than a year. Oh look, you've been here almost three.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I *AM* done for a while. I have about $150 in my Paypal for a few strap purchases I want to make, but the rest of my slush fund was withdrawn via check and given to my wife to help fund my "surprise" 50th birthday trip/celebration in April.


I support you & am in a similar position. So why am I still adding watches to my watch list on ebay?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Rocat said:


> Right. Famous last words for anyone who has been here for more than a year. Oh look, you've been here almost three.


:-d No really. Other than a field or pilot watch (owned both before :-() on a leather strap, I feel like my 'collection' is complete and within a price range I feel comfortable.



saturnine said:


> I support you & am in a similar position. So why am I still adding watches to my watch list on ebay?


Yeah, I have a couple of things on my Amazon list that I keep an eye on the price. :-!

My watch and watch related $$ is funded by travel/expense reimbursement, so by this summer I'll likely have a chunk of funds in there again. By that time it'll be time for a purchase I imagine.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I *AM* done for a while. ... to my wife to help fund my "surprise" 50th birthday trip/celebration in April.


On which you, naturally, will have to buy a watch to celebrate 50 years of yourself...


----------



## davemachin (May 25, 2016)

Pato_Lucas said:


> Glad I'm not the only one, when I feel like whoring for likes on the WRUW treads I have the minimal decency of snapping a fresh picture.


Plus I don't like all these WRUW posts with a bunch of fancy pictures - seems like they should just be one quick snap actually taken that day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

I surely don't need another watch, I prefer quartz, I prefer 200m WR, and I'm sure to snap the crown off but I look at these at least once a day...for $150...ugh....help...



















Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Roy Hobbs said:


> I surely don't need another watch, I prefer quartz, I prefer 200m WR, and I'm sure to snap the crown off but I look at these at least once a day...for $150...ugh....help...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your not the only one man. i have 2 Deep BLue watches, and they are great, so i know the Air Blues are probably pretty good too


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I am tired of looking stuff up for people.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

James Haury said:


> I am tired of looking stuff up for people.


"Tired of"?
White privilege, raght thar. ;-)

PS: This satire was brought to you by The AWGAMFOAEFT ( American Watch Goons Against Millennial Faux Outrage about Every Feckin Thing). :-!


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

After buying and selling the Seiko Turtle 4 times, I've finally accepted that I like it better in pictures than I do on my wrist. Bought and sold the 775 three times and the 777 once. I don't know what I thought would change, but I would scroll through watch photos on my phone and fall in love until it showed up again at my doorstep to remind me why it isn't the watch for me. Sigh, Time to move on...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

trf2271 said:


> After buying and selling the Seiko Turtle 4 times, I've finally accepted that I like it better in pictures than I do on my wrist. Bought and sold the 775 three times and the 777 once. I don't know what I thought would change, but I would scroll through watch photos on my phone and fall in love until it showed up again at my doorstep to remind me why it isn't the watch for me. Sigh, Time to move on...


I dated a girl like that once.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

When I buy a cheap chinese watch with a PU leather band often the buckle is not bad at all.I save those and throw away the strap. Then, I can replace my cheap stamped buckles with the ones I saved.


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

trf2271 said:


> After buying and selling the Seiko Turtle 4 times, I've finally accepted that I like it better in pictures than I do on my wrist. Bought and sold the 775 three times and the 777 once. I don't know what I thought would change, but I would scroll through watch photos on my phone and fall in love until it showed up again at my doorstep to remind me why it isn't the watch for me. Sigh, Time to move on...


I have the opposite problem. I have bought two as gifts just because I like mine so much.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> On which you, naturally, will have to buy a watch to celebrate 50 years of yourself...


I confess the thought has crossed my mind, unfortunately the cost of this trip will likely be the near the equivalent of a used Speedmaster, so funds for 50th birthday type watch purchase on the trip will be limited. :-( An affordable?? Possibly. ;-)


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Deleted. Sorry. 

Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I still don't understand why so many people get so offended if other people diss their their favorite watch - model or brand.
I mean, I get it, but what I don't get is, WHY they have to identify so hard with some thing, or name.
Or an idea, for that matter.

It's not as if they took years to make it themselves, sacrificing everything dear to them.

O, the insanity !


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Roy Hobbs said:


> I am fairly clever and resourceful but I confess to not finding a re-purpose for these besides zipper pulls.


You can use them as bookmarks. Maybe it's worth opening a thread to get recycling ideas.


----------



## grando (Jul 3, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I still don't understand why so many people get so offended if other people diss their their favorite watch - model or brand.
> I mean, I get it, but what I don't get is, WHY they have to identify so hard with some thing, or name.
> Or an idea, for that matter.
> 
> ...


comes from months/years of building up a personal identity related to a piece that any perceived slight against the object is a perceived slight against them personally. same exact thing happens in other hobbyist interests too. people would jump in front a bullet for their beloved knife/car/game console.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Davidka said:


> You can use them as bookmarks. Maybe it's worth opening a thread to get recycling ideas.


you could sew the cut end down and put a key ring on it. Instant key chain! Then you could bilk a bunch of watch geeks at $10 a pop for one! Remember to write down everything because once your NATO scrap empire takes off you'll want some good stuff to tell your biographer! Just remember us little folks when you write your dedication and acknowledgements! Oh, and definitely get Chronopolis to write the foreword!

I'd buy that!!

Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I dated a girl like that once.


Just once?

Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Davidka said:


> You can use them as bookmarks. Maybe it's worth opening a thread to get recycling ideas.


I could see something for dogs. Actually a full Bond NATO* collar/leash would be pretty cool on my Terrier. Maybe even pop an old watch on it too  Now there's an idea for watch nerds, NATO dog collars! Heat sealed rings not recommended.

*Confession: I'm tired of typing that in all caps, but it feels indecent not to do so.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I don't diss any watch. But I'm far more likely to like 
Seiko pictures than any other brand.
Honorable mention to Deep Blue and Mido.
Don't yet have another job.
So I'm farther than usual away from a Seiko Solar Orange Diver...


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Poor Old Dave said:


> I don't diss any watch. But I'm far more likely to like
> Seiko pictures than any other brand.
> Honorable mention to Deep Blue and Mido.
> Don't yet have another job.
> So I'm farther than usual away from a Seiko Solar Orange Diver...


I confess to sometimes avoiding WRUW threads because there are so many Seikos and I am compelled to click Like on most of them! Bummer about the job situation, man. I hope it works out. You will get that Seiko Solar Orange Diver!


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

justadad said:


> Deleted. Sorry.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


Now you have me curious, would what you deleted have piqued my over developed sense of righteous indignation? That would have been so awesome! 

Smile, you're online.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Sales posts with dirty watches irk me beyond belief.

Come on guys, clean those watches.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I dated a girl like that once.


just once? slacking sir, SLACKING!


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I spend too damn much time on this website.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

gdb1960 said:


> Now you have me curious, would what you deleted have piqued my over developed sense of righteous indignation? That would have been so awesome!
> 
> Smile, you're online.


Agreed. I can't help but think that I've missed something spectacular, never to come again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrchan (Nov 3, 2013)

I cut the second strap part of my natos to make it a single strap NATO so it won't sit so high on my wrist. And I'm thinking of doing that to my expensive omega NATO!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrchan (Nov 3, 2013)

I buy watches secretly and tell my wife they are cheap reps if she asks. 
Also, I tell her I trade fountain pens for some watches. I'm a big fountain pen collector btw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess I developed the sadistic habit of looking at watches in the Facebook Marketplace. It is simultaneously amusing, depressing, and terrifying.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess I developed the sadistic habit of looking at watches in the Facebook Marketplace. It is simultaneously amusing, depressing, and terrifying.


Same feelings here. People ask more than AD prices for their beat up fashion quartz watches. However you can find some good deal. Swapped my monster from a Facebook group post.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Agreed. I can't help but think that I've missed something spectacular, never to come again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm kind of curious too since it was immediately after something I posted, so of course I'm my mind made it all about me. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

The Return of Sunday Confessions…


I confess to letting these forums and YouTube reviews influence my purchases. I just pulled the trigger on a watch another forum member received a week ago and was just featured on a YouTube channel. Okay, it was $120 USD but still, I feel like such a consumerist puppet.

I confess to having a semi-irrational hate of Breitling’s diagonal bracelet links. I understand the use of asymmetry and deviation from norms but every time I see one, I do a double-take and then recoil in horror.

I confess to having a small financial windfall recently that has since been expended through unnecessary watch purchases.

I confess that despite my previous confession, I have another browser tab open to Buyee and Rakuten, another to Watch Recon, another to eBay, and a fourth to Hobby Link Japan. The last is not watch related but the shame is all the same.

I confess to wanting rice with gravy for dinner. See previous poster.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess I did not notice the double post for a few hours until now.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

I confess to searching WatchRecon and WUS for "the next watch" and nothing truly grabs me. Maybe I've seen all the models, maybe I don't know what I want. Sometimes I feel like selling everything and leaving the hobby altogether.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

I sold this watch, a Hexa F74, and the immediately regretted it. I contacted the person who I had sold it to, but he had already traded it...I finally found it and bought it back. It got here yesterday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I am not cut-out for pre-orders. So many good watches available right now. I would probably stick with one more if they charged my card at the time of order.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Maybe it's just me, but I love the new updated Seiko turtles. But really just the standard versions! The PADI dial does nothing for me! I find myself liking pics of the 775s and 777s but scrolling right past the PADIs. That "PADI" on the dial just ruins it for me. 

Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

justadad said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I love the new updated Seiko turtles. But really just the standard versions! The PADI dial does nothing for me! I find myself liking pics of the 775s and 777s but scrolling right past the PADIs. That "PADI" on the dial just ruins it for me.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


I confess that a blue sunray dial makes me weak in the knees...some of the pricier pieces I own were purchased for this reason. But, I agree with this entirely, which I further confess is probably the only reason I don't own one already and am feeling mild disappointment with it.

I also confess that I have considered selling about half my collection to fund an Oris Carl Brashear. I still think I might do it. The reasons for that are entirely unclear, even to me. But, I'm also afraid I will be derailed before that happens by a bronze Helson Skindiver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> I confess that a blue sunray dial makes me weak in the knees...some of the pricier pieces I own were purchased for this reason. But, I agree with this entirely, which I further confess is probably the only reason I don't own one already and am feeling mild disappointment with it.
> 
> I also confess that I have considered selling about half my collection to fund an Oris Carl Brashear. I still think I might do it. The reasons for that are entirely unclear, even to me. But, I'm also afraid I will be derailed before that happens by a bronze Helson Skindiver.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude, that Oris is the shiznit!! It is the ONLY bronze watch that is even remotely tempting! That dial, the right size, that class as funk bezel!! Every aspect of that watch is spot on perfect! Maybe the best watch release of 2016!!

Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

justadad said:


> Dude, that Oris is the shiznit!! It is the ONLY bronze watch that is even remotely tempting! That dial, the right size, that class as funk bezel!! Every aspect of that watch is spot on perfect! Maybe the best watch release of 2016!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


The reasons are suddenly clear...even to me. Gah! Thanks for that...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> The reasons are suddenly clear...even to me. Gah! Thanks for that...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doin' what I can brother!

Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

justadad said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I love the new updated Seiko turtles. But really just the standard versions! The PADI dial does nothing for me! I find myself liking pics of the 775s and 777s but scrolling right past the PADIs. That "PADI" on the dial just ruins it for me.


Blasphemous! Burn him! No wait, I dislike the PADI versions, too. I quite like all the different regional exclusive colors of the Seiko Turtle reissues, though. The rare(ish) Coke and Batman bezel versions and the limited edition Zimbe and Asia exclusives are all aces in my book. I'm not sold on the Blue Lagoon color though.


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

saturnine said:


> I spend too damn much time on this website.












Welcome to the club


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*F71 True Confessions 'Number 31'

I have a Bernhardt F71 ( WUS Project watch ) . It's a fine watch but I've moved on . The problem is that it is #31 of 200 . My son wore # 31 in High School Baseball and I wore that watch to every game his senior year.....I can never sell it. I'll give to him one day
































*


----------



## Mr. JW (Jan 19, 2017)

OK, so here goes. I brought my Seiko 007 in for service over the weekend. Finding myself without a watch, picked up a cheapo Timex quartz from a department store and... I kinda like it. It's not going to replace the Seiko, but as a beater watch, it's really not bad at all.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Mr. JW said:


> OK, so here goes. I brought my Seiko 007 in for service over the weekend. Finding myself without a watch, picked up a cheapo Timex quartz from a department store and... I kinda like it. It's not going to replace the Seiko, but as a beater watch, it's really not bad at all.


That moment of quartz clarity is a big reason why I stay entrenched in F71.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Why the fluck are STRAPS called 'shoes'?

What exactly is the point in calling straps by a different name? 
Are straps illegal / contraband substance?

Or are people (who do this) just psychotically "too cool for school" or what? 

And if so, why haven't they invented new, hip terms also for 'case,' 'caseback,' 'springbars,' 'crown,' 'movement,' etc?

This might sound like a rant, but it's actually a confession - that I am confounded by the inanity. ;-)


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

I got motivated to sell some stuff I had lying around (an unused synthesizer, a few rare cds, some video games) to speed up the acqusition of a watch I want.

It didn't occur to me til today that that's some straight up addict behaviour, selling your stuff to feed the habit. Oi vey. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

At times I've been known to be a watch snob.



My favourite hangout is F71.



While i enjoy many of chronopolis posts, my belief is he's a curmudgeon.



Many times I post an affordable on the WRUW thread and actually wear a Rolex when i leave the house.



I spend far too much money on this hobby.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

fastfras said:


> While i enjoy many of chronopolis posts, my belief is he's a *curmudgeon*.


I had to look that up.
Is that code for "alt-right"? ;-):-!....... b-)


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Why the fluck are STRAPS called 'shoes'?
> 
> What exactly is the point in calling straps by a different name?
> Are straps illegal / contraband substance?
> ...


Case = armor
Caseback = ass-end
Springbars = pogo sticks
Crown = nubbin
Movement = ticker

(Not really. I just made those up. Well, except the second one. I have seen that here.)


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Why the fluck are STRAPS called 'shoes'?
> 
> What exactly is the point in calling straps by a different name?
> Are straps illegal / contraband substance?
> ...


In car forums, new tires are refereed to as "shoes," and so on. I think it's just slang for any type of replaceable rubber-type devices.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Deity42 said:


> In car forums, new tires are refereed to as "shoes," and so on. I think it's just slang for any type of replaceable rubber-type devices.


I'm a bit of an archivist (in the "curmudgeony" way), so I like law & order. 
Everything in its place, and a place for every thing. Dammit.

So, I will accept "shoes" only if there are also "pants," "belts," jackets," etc.
Otherwise, travel bans for horo-anarchists who use this term 'shoes.' ;-)


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Case = armor
> Caseback = ass-end
> Springbars = pogo sticks
> Crown = nubbin
> ...


If we ever adopt these, in a few years these forums will be like A Clockwork Orange except incredibly nerdy and specific to watches. Govoreeting amongst droogies after we kupet a wristo for malenkey pretty polly, right-right?


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

I haven't filed my taxes yet because I'm afraid of what I might buy with the return. In a very short span of time, I've gone from "$250 is too much to spend on a watch" to "only $750...not bad!"

Fwiw, I still haven't purchased anything over $125 for myself. But, if this trend holds up, my fear of the future is warranted.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm tired of hearing watch enthusiasts describe or ask for watches that are Mad Men-esque in appearance. Usually they are simply looking for a vintage styled 3-hand dress watch regardless of whether or not it is a vintage or retro 1960s design. In protest, I might start describing watches as Three's Company-esque or Leave it to Beavery.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

I had a watch shipped on Jan.17, two-day FedEx from Germany to Seattle. It was stuck in customs for 10 days. Now it's on its way back to Germany lol. And then back here (hopefully?).
I'm a laid-back guy, a little annoyed though (with FedEx and customs, each have blamed the other, and both mentioned charging me handling fees). I'm no 'conspiracy theorist', but it seems like a little bit of a racket for customs and FedEx.

In another mini-rant, I'm not shipping internationally anymore, when I sell a watch. It costs too much, and I've encountered _some_ buyers who insist on my declaring a lower price on customs forms -- so they can save on their duty fees. I'm not going to break the law or be dishonest re customs. I've decided I'll forego that entire debacle, and stick to CONUS only. I don't sell watches often, so not a big deal.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I have an overt fear of putting on my watches in the kitchen for fear of banging on the unforgiving countertop or having a spring bar break and drop my watch on an equally unforgiving floor. As a result, I practice safe watch habits every time I go into the kitchen.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I'm a bit of an archivist (in the "curmudgeony" way), so I like law & order.
> Everything in its place, and a place for every thing. Dammit.
> 
> So, I will accept "shoes" only if there are also "pants," "belts," jackets," etc.
> Otherwise, travel bans for horo-anarchists who use this term 'shoes.' ;-)


With shes you gotta have socks. Wearing shoes without socks is bad. No stronger than bad, its wrong. No it is even stronger than that. I must create a new word to describe how bad and wrong it is. It is badong. Yes wearing shoes without socks is badong.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. JW (Jan 19, 2017)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> That moment of quartz clarity is a big reason why I stay entrenched in F71.


Agreed. Even though this watch is unlikely to become my daily wearer, it's nice to have a watch that I can put down for a week and have it still running accurately when I pick it up again.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Capt Obvious said:


> With shes you gotta have socks. Wearing shoes without socks is bad. No stronger than bad, its wrong. No it is even stronger than that. I must create a new word to describe how bad and wrong it is. It is badong. Yes wearing shoes without socks is badong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


...Cause "bong" was already taken.

Confession: 
I've just used the word "shoes" when ordering a strap from Combat Straps in Montreal. 
Now I feel like a douche.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuackXP (Aug 7, 2015)

My top two are the same as the OP from a year ago.

NATO's I don't care for them. - I tried to because I needed some new straps and I though it would be nice to be able to quickly change one out for say a holiday. But I don't like the way they wear. Raises the watch to high and the strap does not come of flush enough. Also having to tuck it in and it always seems to pop out.

Display, open heart, skeleton face/case back. I find them to showy and on the case back another failure point. Full Disclosure: I do own a pocket watch with a display case back. It was a groomsman present. 

Anything under 40mm feels to feminine for me to wear. But then when I see guys other than NFL linebacker types wearing 50mm+ I find them way to big. LOOK AT MY WATCH!!!!!

I'll never buy a watch without a date. Even a dress one. If you argue that dress watches should be as simple as possible. There is also an argument that at a very formal event even wearing a watch is insulting to the hosts because why do you have to keep track of time? Do you have somewhere better to be?

I don't like Rolex. Simply because they are the most well known luxury watch brand and I think they are part of the fake american consumerism dream of: Earn a bit of money and instead of investing wisely, buy a house you really can't affords, lease a luxury car you really can't afford, and then buy brands so you can try and "Keep up with the Kardashian's". Maybe so is Omega/Tag/Etc but I think Rolex is the top brand to buy to show status not because you really like the watch.

I lost a little respect for this forum when I found out you can not post a picture of a firearm. I get its a watch forum, but I imagine for those who like watches because of the engineering and technology might be the same type who like firearms. There may be some slightly off topic threads like EDC where firearms would be appropriate. I'm also willing to bet that there is a small but vocal minority who are scared of a photo of something that got the rule in place.


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

QuackXP said:


> I lost a little respect for this forum when I found out you can not post a picture of a firearm. I get its a watch forum, but I imagine for those who like watches because of the engineering and technology might be the same type who like firearms. There may be some slightly off topic threads like EDC where firearms would be appropriate. I'm also willing to bet that there is a small but vocal minority who are scared of a photo of something that got the rule in place.


Confession: Sometimes I post pictures of watches with firearms in the background or just a piece of the gun so you can't be exactly sure what it is. It makes me feel like a rebel...


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Why the fluck are STRAPS called 'shoes'?
> 
> What exactly is the point in calling straps by a different name?
> Are straps illegal / contraband substance?
> ...


Woah, woah! When did strap supplant band?

Shoes make sense for tires bc that's where the rubber meets the road. Your watch straps should not be coming in contact with the road*. I prefer "belt" for those times I'm trying to be clever when referring to my strap.

And I will henceforth be referring to springbars as "towel racks" for all my wrist clocks.

*The more you know


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I have an uneasy feeling that one of our esteem'd (but by whom?) members* LifeTrekker* knows about some secret bonanza giveaway - so secret, nobody else knows about it - the winner of which will net something YUUGE, and he will walk away with it without any competition from me. :think:

Contest requirement? Give out as many LIKES as possible by a certain date. :-!

I want in on this, dammit!!!! :-x


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> I have an uneasy feeling that one of our esteem'd (but by whom?) members* LifeTrekker* knows about some secret bonanza giveaway - so secret, nobody else knows about it - the winner of which will net something YUUGE, and he will walk away with it without any competition from me. :think:
> 
> Contest requirement? Give out as many LIKES as possible by a certain date. :-!
> 
> I want in on this, dammit!!!! :-x


HA! That's a very good theory, as in one of the threads he frequents, he likes all of my posts & I was starting to feel pretty special until I realized he likes every single post on every page.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

saturnine said:


> HA! That's a very good theory, as in one of the threads he frequents, he likes all of my posts & I was starting to feel pretty special until I realized he likes every single post on every page.


I like to think he is reading every post as he clicks Like because he only does a few at a time. I mean, why wouldn't he? We are effing hilarious.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Why the fluck are STRAPS called 'shoes'?
> 
> What exactly is the point in calling straps by a different name?
> Are straps illegal / contraband substance?
> ...


It is truly vomitsome when people call their watch "her" "she" or (worryingly) "my baby girl" and then talk about shoes for their watch.

For figs sake, it's a lump of metal with some little cogs inside and a piece of expensive glass. Not your girlfriend. It doesn't make you sound like a dedicated watch guy. It makes you sound like you're a lonely man who had one girlfriend once for two weeks in his teens back in the seventies.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> I have an uneasy feeling that one of our esteem'd (but by whom?) members* LifeTrekker* knows about some secret bonanza giveaway - so secret, nobody else knows about it - the winner of which will net something YUUGE, and he will walk away with it without any competition from me. :think:
> 
> Contest requirement? Give out as many LIKES as possible by a certain date. :-!
> 
> I want in on this, dammit!!!! :-x


I noticed he had 'liked' a number of my posts.... I just figured he had good taste


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Contest requirement? Give out as many LIKES as possible by a certain date. :-!


Or reading over 5000 posts by a certain date. This thread is addictive - I'm glad I found it when it was only in the 700's.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Oops. My first double post.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

James Haury said:


> I am tired of looking stuff up for people.


Amen brother


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I like to think he is reading every post as he clicks Like because he only does a few at a time. I mean, why wouldn't he? We are effing hilarious.


i do it to so i can remeber where i left off in a certain thread.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> i do it to so i can remeber where i left off in a certain thread.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


Happened to be the last post at the time. +1


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

Time for a real confession:










She just sucks at video games and for some reason believes I'll go easy on her. Git gud N00b!!!


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jtragic said:


> i do it to so i can remeber where i left off in a certain thread.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


Ha! I do the same thing!


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Pato_Lucas said:


> Time for a real confession:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not funny

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

Roy Hobbs said:


> Not funny
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Tough crowd. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Seiko's day display and Bulova's weird strap decisions are saving me a considerable amount of money. For now.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Speaking of Seiko....


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Pato_Lucas said:


> Time for a real confession:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

jlow28 said:


> WTF?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


The joke is that I beat her at video games

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

The phrase "ticks all the boxes" only ticks me off!

And LifeTrekker is a good guy! A little "like" happy for certain, but a genuine, good guy.

I did search "secret like contest" though! Turns out: still secret! 

Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Pato_Lucas said:


> The joke is that I beat her at video games
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. The POINT was that you beat her at video games. Jokes are funny.

Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess to having yet another irrational dislike of a feature that diminishes my ability to enjoy some awesome watches. I dislike the independent pushers to set day, date, calendar, moon phase and other complication sub-dials. Until recently, I did not realize the fancy-pants segment with all the complications uses those little pokey pushers!

Sorry A. Lange & Söhne, that is why I do not like you anymore. Sure, I would wear one but I will not enjoy it. Okay, I might enjoy it a little but only for a few minutes.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I started selling stuff on eBay and I'm somehow hooked. I enjoy watching my sales total and my PayPal funds rising. Hoarding $$ has actually curtailed my buying spree. Not too sure that's actually better.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I still don't understand why so many people get so offended if other people diss their their favorite watch - model or brand.
> I mean, I get it, but what I don't get is, WHY they have to identify so hard with some thing, or name.
> Or an idea, for that matter.
> 
> ...


Holistic experiences such as sense, relation, acting and feeling occur when one comes into contact with brands..
Basically we end up being one with the brand.

The brand becomes an extension of our psyche. To diss a brand is to diss our tastes and make our feelings invalid.

Blah blah. Brand loyalty. Blah blah. Need to belong brainwashed cult.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Some people "binge watch", I watch ⌚ binge. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smitdavi (Oct 31, 2009)

I have an OCD thing were it really bugs me to have two watches from the same brand....not sure why. This is really going to test me this summer when some of the new Hamilton's get released.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

smitdavi said:


> I have an OCD thing were it really bugs me to have two watches from the same brand....not sure why. This is really going to test me this summer when some of the new Hamilton's get released.


I'm finding myself weirdly the opposite. When I purchase a watch and really like it, I immediately start looking for other watches from the same brand that I would like. In fact, it seems lately that if I don't like any of their other models, I don't feel as attached to it. It's like I have to buy into the brand as a whole.


----------



## smitdavi (Oct 31, 2009)

Totally understand this as well lol. This hobby plays tricks on the mind 



platinumEX said:


> I'm finding myself weirdly the opposite. When I purchase a watch and really like it, I immediately start looking for other watches from the same brand that I would like. In fact, it seems lately that if I don't like any of their other models, I don't feel as attached to it. It's like I have to buy into the brand as a whole.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

It irks me to have, say a Rolex or Omega and then see--and even having purchased, much, much less expensive watches, made in places like China and Korea and realizing that while they may cost 1/100th less, that they are still well finished, attractive and accurate watches--certainly not showing thousands of dollars worth of difference. I try not to buy into watches for their brand name recognition or God forbid based on 'snob appeal'--but it does call for some self examination.

Some of the smaller, much less expensive brands really are amazing.

As to people 'dissing' other people's watches, having been on other forums of various types, I must commend the membership here for showing admirable restraint and not coming out and calling out some truly butt ugly watches for what they truly are. I'd like to think that the silence--the lack of 'likes' if you will, is sufficient. That said, while 'likes' are nice, if that's what it takes to make a watch seem worthwhile, you probably need to look at your priorities a bit closer.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

smitdavi said:


> I have an OCD thing were it really bugs me to have two watches from the same brand....not sure why. This is really going to test me this summer when some of the new Hamilton's get released.


I used to be this way. Then I got hooked on Seikos... they're kinda like potato chips. You can't have just one.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Capt Obvious said:


> I used to be this way. Then I got hooked on Seikos... *they're kinda like potato chips. You can't have just one*.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I can. 
Just one. 
And put the bag away. Quietly, without struggling.
But I dip it in a bit of mayo.

Now, THAT's a confession.... of my monstrous willpower and ... creepiness.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I can.
> Just one.
> And put the bag away. Quietly, without struggling.
> But I dip it in a bit of mayo.
> ...


Personally I find mayo with my Pogue offensive, much prefer bbq sauce. And no, having one Seiko is just wrong, kinda like having one dangly part...


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> I used to be this way. Then I got hooked on Seikos... they're kinda like potato chips. You can't have just one.


I dont even have a Seiko yet, and i want several of them. This addiction stwms from trying a few i was on the fence about on in Vegas back in november. I was kinda eh about monsters and SKXes, now i want several of each, (i know this is insane) one on steel, one on leather, one on NATO and ine on rubber of each. And i want to mod several 007s.

Herion and coke and got squat on watches maaaan.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I am slowly winding down my watch collection which has become bloated.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

I try to buy different watch brands. But I have to admit that I've made an exception:- Seiko Divers. I'm just going to keep buying Seiko Divers, and all the others types of seiko as well.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I've been in Vegas for 3 days and have managed to stay out of any of the big watch boutiques. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I am currently wearing my Seiko SNZH53 on the left wrist and my Orient Mako (Gen I) in Orange on the right wrist while no one else is home.

The wife and kids are used to this strange behavior.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I've been in Vegas for 3 days and have managed to stay out of any of the big watch boutiques.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


One might pose the question, what are you doing with your time in Las Vegas?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I purchased a watch recently....and the bracelet is too short!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I have a Sumo with the old recursive font and a Shogun with the Prospex logo. But I'd really prefer it the other way around. Aaaargh.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

fastfras said:


> One might pose the question, what are you doing with your time in Las Vegas?


Not winning any money, unfortunately, except on the 1st half under total of 28.5.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

My confession: I HATE Casio G-Shocks and for only 1 reason. I hate how hard the bands are to put on. In an effort to install the band from my DW5600 onto my new as of yesterday GWM5610, I completely dug out the entire lug area on my new watch. Which now resides in the garbage. My 5600 ended up there as well. Who in the hell makes the lugs on a watch from resin? Fing idiots thats who.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Originally Posted by *Capt Obvious*  
I used to be this way. Then I got hooked on Seikos... *they're kinda like potato chips. You can't have just one*.
​


Chronopolis said:


> I can.
> Just one.
> And put the bag away. Quietly, without struggling.
> But I dip it in a bit of mayo.
> ...


You do know that when Chronopolis says mayo, what he really means is...... uh. Nevermind....


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> My confession: I HATE Casio G-Shocks and for only 1 reason. I hate how hard the bands are to put on. In an effort to install the band from my DW5600 onto my new as of yesterday GWM5610, I completely dug out the entire lug area on my new watch. Which now resides in the garbage. My 5600 ended up there as well. Who in the hell makes the lugs on a watch from resin? Fing idiots thats who.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I figure G-shock is the perfect match to a rugged, waterproof, nylon Nato strap. That's my kayaking watch.

Look up Jay and Kays - they make lug adapters for the g-shock that allow you to thread a nato strap in. You only have to risk the resin lugs once.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

smitdavi said:


> I have an OCD thing were it really bugs me to have two watches from the same brand....not sure why. This is really going to test me this summer when some of the new Hamilton's get released.


I feel You, at the moment it's only a suspicion in my case, but I have Lorus and Pulsar plus Seiko on the way and this doesn't bother me even it's the same company, but another Seiko, Lorus or Pulsar? Well... 

I think it's about conciously wanting to have other brands (or logos on the dial , there are hundreds of them and having more than one of the same feels a bit like cheating or refusing to give chance to some other brand. It's hard, when every other post suggest You to buy Seiko or Citizen .

PS. I'm eyeing Alba aswell...


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

OK, I'm ready to write it...

Looking at some people's collections I can't figure why there are sooooo many similar watches in one box. I know there's more than colour of the dial or shape of indexes, but having two or seven homages of the same model from different manufacturers (and sometimes not even that) where every piece is black bezel on black dial with SS case and round indexes (or any other similar looking complation of features) is overkill for me.

I'm not judging, whaterver rocks your boat.

Please have mercy on me.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

jisham said:


> You do know that when Chronopolis says mayo, what he really means is...... uh. Nevermind....


Damn right pardnuh. I mean Fungal Foot Creme. Tasty stuff. 
And I spell it 'creme' and not 'cream' because I am a connoisseur like that.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

jisham said:


> I figure G-shock is the perfect match to a rugged, waterproof, nylon Nato strap. That's my kayaking watch.
> 
> Look up Jay and Kays - they make lug adapters for the g-shock that allow you to thread a nato strap in. You only have to risk the resin lugs once.


I already had a set that I bought for my old DW9052 that I no longer have. I didn't like them on that one and had forgotten about them.

Even though my new GWM5610 is in the garbage, they are surprisingly nice on my 5600E.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess every time I purchase a G-Shock, I convinced myself that 48-52mm is not _that_ big. Then I receive it and feel like a fool wearing it. Rad watches, though!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I confess, I don't understand why someone would throw away a perfectly good G-Shock module. Even if the lug holes are worn out.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I hate Dauphine-hands. Their perfect example is in nearly every grand Seiko - that's why these obvious gorgeous watches will never play a role for me...part of me is thankful for that, part of me hates it even more  

And I think snowflake hour hands are acquired taste.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I hate Dauphine-hands. Their perfect example is in nearly every grand Seiko - that's why these obvious gorgeous watches will never play a role for me...part of me is thankful for that, part of me hates it even more


I used to feel the same way about dauphine hands until recently, when I purchased a Glycine Airman DC-4. Maybe I would prefer the trademark Airman hands instead... but I'm ok with them and quite like the watch.










---

I confess to having a Pinterest account.

I'm a bit scatterbrained and need something to help me organize my thoughts and keep track of things I want. As trendy and it sounds, it's basically just an easy way to organize bookmarks. I first used it for watches. I recently looked back at some of the ones I saved back when I first got into the hobby. A lot of them I liked but didn't particularly plan on or expect to own anytime soon. It's kind of eye opening how many I've actually owned by now and later sold... Some others I look at and think, what was I thinking!?

Also, I noticed my 3 year old has been "pinning" a bunch of Littlest Pet Shop toys on my account, lol.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

platinumEX said:


> I used to feel the same way about dauphine hands until recently, when I purchased a Glycine Airman DC-4. Maybe I would prefer the trademark Airman hands instead... but I'm ok with them and quite like the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use this, but then I am old school.


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

One thing that's nice about pen(cil) and paper... it doesn't require batteries.

Especially handy when you arrive at your destination after a flight, grab your phone to call for your ride, and find out the thing is a brick (not just a dead battery, wouldn't even boot up).

After that incident, I never travel without information like phone numbers, destination addresses, etc. all on paper these days...


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

I prefer pen and paper for a lot of things. Pinterest is more for saving product pictures, links to articles, reviews, etc.


----------



## smitdavi (Oct 31, 2009)

I'll confess to using Pinterest as well. We are going through a kitchen remodel so it useful for the wife and I to peruse ideas for the contractor.

Watch related....I've been known to see micro brands that I really like, but if the price seems to good to be true I will quickly dismiss them.


----------



## 5 Miler (Dec 30, 2016)

I don't understand why someone would purchase a watch that costs more than their wardrobe in their closet.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

pr0t0n said:


> OK, I'm ready to write it...
> 
> Looking at some people's collections I can't figure why there are sooooo many similar watches in one box. I know there's more than colour of the dial or shape of indexes, but having two or seven homages of the same model from different manufacturers (and sometimes not even that) where every piece is black bezel on black dial with SS case and round indexes (or any other similar looking complation of features) is overkill for me.
> 
> ...


Apparently divers and dress watches with a black dial, stainless steel bezel and steel bracelet is what floats my boat! Oddly enough, a SARB033 is not among them!


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Last year my daughter bought me a watch for Father's Day. She told me she got it because she knows how much I love watches and was very proud of the colour choice and design (she's 6). She got it through school and I think they had a $10 budget for the gift options, so this watch fits F71 pretty well. I confess I love the watch, as much as it doesn't suit anything I wear, nor have any interesting attributes. However, it reminds me of my daughter and she loves seeing me wear it, so I wear my "Pinbo Quartz P43" with pride.


----------



## jaxify (Dec 28, 2016)

Sarosto said:


> Well, since we are in a safe space....
> 
> - I think the SKX007 is hideous and overpriced when you can have the Orient Mako;
> - I always assume anything under 39 mm is girlish (my most un-affordable watch is 37,5 but was a gift from my mum so..);
> ...


Gotta agree on the first one my fellow OCD friend.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I hate Dauphine-hands.


Dauphine hands might be my favorite hand set but I hate dauphine hands with lume.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Apparently divers and dress watches with a black dial, stainless steel bezel and steel bracelet is what floats my boat! Oddly enough, a SARB033 is not among them!


Looking at the stages of other patients' illness all I can say is just You wait


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Maybe, if you need a social media account to keep track of things you WANT, maybe, MAYBE you simply want too much?


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Maybe, if you need a social media account to keep track of things you WANT, maybe, MAYBE you simply want too much?


I prefer to think there's just too much to choose from. 

I really don't want many things but I'm kind of obsessed with researching and comparing things before I pull the trigger.

...unless it's a great deal on a watch that ticks a few boxes, lol.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Rocat said:


> I confess, I don't understand why someone would throw away a perfectly good G-Shock module. Even if the lug holes are worn out.


G-shocks are made to be disposable. If the band breaks or bezel breaks I will replace those parts. Gaskets too. But when the lig holes become useless, module quits, backlight goes out, crystal scratches... I will not hesitate to throw it away because it is a disposable watch. As noted before, I will do this even if it is brand new.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

A year ago I thought I did not like black dials. 

I dipped my toes in the pool with a cheap-ish quartz Chrono. It was alright, at 41/42mm a tad too big, don't wear it that much.
At Christmas I bought myself a black on black Junghans Max Bill Automatic. I love it, great size, good looking. 

But as I am a little bit old school/conservative in my day to day, office clothing I am wearing more and more black leather shoes (to match the leathers) and my charcoal and grey suits. I don't like navy with black leather, so my cognac and brown shoes have less "feet-time". *shudders* (I need some brown and blue straps, to match my shoes). 

And now I am also seriously considering A Hamilton Khaki Field with a black dial. This hobby isn't going in the direction I thought/wanted it to go.

Can someone please recommend a dressier tool/field watch which looks great on brown or blue leather to occupy my thoughts for the moment. Just till I find the next subject of my obsession.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

FrankDerek said:


> A year ago I thought I did not like black dials.
> 
> I dipped my toes in the pool with a cheap-ish quartz Chrono. It was alright, at 41/42mm a tad too big, don't wear it that much.
> At Christmas I bought myself a black on black Junghans Max Bill Automatic. I love it, great size, good looking.
> ...


Similarly, I rarely wear a Seiko I have on black leather b/c I don't wear black shoes, so I always reach for brown leather straps. I recently bought a vintage watch that would be perfect on black leather, but I'm not buying new shoes to match my damn watch... I may just have to bend my matching leathers rule.

It depends on your definition of "dressy", but lots of divers (Raven, Nacken, Steinhart - not Seiko), pilot watches (if not too large), etc. look fantastic on brown leather, regardless of dial color. Victorinox make some nice field watches. Vostok has some field dials & can be dressed up as well, but they have some idiosyncrasies to accept.

I don't like black dials unless on a dive or pilot watch.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Confession: On my autos, I am capable of doing hand/dial/and movement swaps. Yet I know that when the time for maintenance comes, I will take/send it to a professional.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

A half-awake, fully-buzzed, late night, lowball offer on the bay netted me a colorful 200m automatic diver that I anxiously awaited the arrival of. Didn't want it on the SS bracelet and so I quickly sourced an affordable brown leather to switch it into.

Once received, I noticed the crown that controls the rotating bezel was missing. I quickly brought up the listing and in my glaze, I missed that detail. Honest seller, stupid buyer. Now, I've sourced a replacement crown and Miyota 8205 stem to perform surgery. S.O.B. has a screw down crown, so now I gotta find a tool to open the dang thing. After the additional investment of a replacement band, crown, stem, and opening tool, the offer wasn't as lowball as I originally intended. Only sliver lining is that (maybe) this will instill a deeper appreciation for the hobby and will ignite an interest in modding watches resulting in some beautiful one-of-a-kinds akin to some you all have created for yourselves.

Tl; dr: I bought a watch drunk and now I'm a horologer.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Rocat said:


> I confess, I don't understand why someone would throw away a perfectly good G-Shock module. Even if the lug holes are worn out.


No kidding. You could just super glue it onto your arm.


----------



## Micky (Jun 3, 2014)

After buying a lot of forum darlings, I can't take watch fora and enthusiasts serious anymore. 

I sometimes wonder what my collection would look like if I never joined watch related fora. I don't want to miss the pieces I own, but feel like my collection isn't "real". Not really me..

What watches would I own if I only had the knowledge of what makes a good watch but lack the knowledge of what other members think what a good watch is?

Some deep sh** for y'all to think about, too.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Micky said:


> After buying a lot of forum darlings, I can't take watch fora and enthusiasts serious anymore.
> 
> I sometimes wonder what my collection would look like if I never joined watch related fora. I don't want to miss the pieces I own, but feel like my collection isn't "real". Not really me..
> 
> ...


That is very true. This is kind of like how tons of people rave that the SKX007 is the best watch ever.

Yes it is the poster child for that sentiment.

Having owned not one, but two of them, it is an OK watch. Not everyone has the same eye, nor taste.

That is also why there are thousands of them.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

FrankDerek said:


> Can someone please recommend a dressier tool/field watch which looks great on brown or blue leather to occupy my thoughts for the moment. Just till I find the next subject of my obsession.


How about this?

H78465553 | Hamilton Watch
















Available with blue or black dial as well.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I feel like a lot of people don't like the SKX because it is so popular ... sort of like on head-fi it has become quite popular to **** on the ATH M50X headphones..as they are quite popular ..and honestly for the person that isn't going to turn off the lights and plug their headphones into some $$$$$ tube amp and sip 100yr old cognac while trying to hear the fly in the room while the darkside of the moon was recorded... are actually quite nice, fun ..rugged headphones.

The SKX in my mind are the ATH-M50 of watches.. cheap and cheerful.. 

is it the best watch in the world??? meh.. no... is it a bad watch or a bad value.. most certainly it is not...

however if you need to inspect your watches under 100x microscope maybe it isn't the watch for you.. 


for the $125~ i paid for my 009 it has been well worth the effort and one of my favorite watches to wear..


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

Today I wore a watch on the opposite wrist... Now I feel dirty

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

Tremec said:


> Today I wore a watch on the opposite wrist... Now I feel dirty


Why? What were you doing with your other wrist? :think:


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

daforg said:


> Last year my daughter bought me a watch for Father's Day. She told me she got it because she knows how much I love watches and was very proud of the colour choice and design (she's 6). She got it through school and I think they had a $10 budget for the gift options, so this watch fits F71 pretty well. I confess I love the watch, as much as it doesn't suit anything I wear, nor have any interesting attributes. However, it reminds me of my daughter and she loves seeing me wear it, so I wear my "Pinbo Quartz P43" with pride.
> 
> View attachment 10790162


these kind of gifts are the best.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

piningforthefjords said:


> Why? What were you doing with your other wrist? :think:


you should keep it on the usual wrist so you can wind it too.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Micky said:


> After buying a lot of forum darlings, I can't take watch fora and enthusiasts serious anymore.
> 
> I sometimes wonder what my collection would look like if I never joined watch related fora. I don't want to miss the pieces I own, but feel like my collection isn't "real". Not really me..
> 
> ...


Don't let your passion for watches or what you like in your watch collection to tainted by this or any other watch forum. I understand it seems no days some here have forgotten the fact that we have passion for all watches, no just those forum darlings .

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> i do it to so i can remeber where i left off in a certain thread.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


Yup. ^^^ This. I'm just bookmarking. Most of the time that is. Although I do like a lot of your posts.

And there is no super secret contest. Not yet anyway. ?

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## KIP_NZ (Nov 23, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> Yup. ^^^ This. I'm just bookmarking. Most of the time that is. Although I do like a lot of your posts.
> 
> And there is no super secret contest. Not yet anyway. 
> 
> ...


I take it you don't know then that the forum software knows where you are in a thread? If in the forum page you click the 2 orange down arrows it takes you to the next unread post you've not yet seen.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> That is very true. This is kind of like how tons of people rave that the SKX007 is the best watch ever.
> 
> Yes it is the poster child for that sentiment.
> 
> ...


This. I was at a GTG yesterday, brought a ton of Seikos with me and everyone was amazed on how I never had an SKX. It's an Okay watch and decent value for the money but if you're willing to shop around or spend a bit more then there are a lot of alternatives that justify the extra bucks.


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

LifeTrekker said:


> Yup. ^^^ This. I'm just bookmarking. Most of the time that is.


You've finally arrived at the end of thread! :-!

Been following your progress from your likes. Feels like you've been doing the Mad Max version of thread viewing. b-)


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

KIP_NZ said:


> I take it you don't know then that the forum software knows where you are in a thread? If in the forum page you click the 2 orange down arrows it takes you to the next unread post you've not yet seen.


Didn't know that. I'm usually using Tapatalk which is usually correct about where you left off... until you fat finger one of the nav arrows and go all the way to the end of the thread. The web version doesn't have any last functionality does it? That's always bugged me.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

KIP_NZ said:


> I take it you don't know then that the forum software knows where you are in a thread? If in the forum page you click the 2 orange down arrows it takes you to the next unread post you've not yet seen.


Not in Tapatalk it doesn't.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

piningforthefjords said:


> You've finally arrived at the end of thread! :-!
> 
> Been following your progress from your likes. Feels like you've been doing the Mad Max version of thread viewing. b-)
> 
> View attachment 10802962


Actually, I haven't. I'm still on page 236 in this thread. It's still going to take me a bit to catch up.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

atarione said:


> I feel like a lot of people don't like the SKX because it is so popular ... sort of like on head-fi it has become quite popular to **** on the ATH M50X headphones..as they are quite popular ..and honestly for the person that isn't going to turn off the lights and plug their headphones into some $$$$$ tube amp and sip 100yr old cognac while trying to hear the fly in the room while the darkside of the moon was recorded... are actually quite nice, fun ..rugged headphones.
> 
> The SKX in my mind are the ATH-M50 of watches.. cheap and cheerful..
> 
> ...


I owned an SKX007 and never totally connected with it. I certainly wouldn't argue it's overrated (aside from the people who seem to think it's a suitable answer to every request for recommendation) and I still see way more effusive praise on WUS than people talking trash about it, at any rate. Perhaps it's just that in the face of near universal appreciation, the folks saying "nah, not for me" stick out more.

Oh, and I love my m50x cans! Years of buying expensove headphones for DJing only to have them die after a year of gigging, now I just grab the ATs and go. Good value for money.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

Barry S said:


> How about this?
> 
> H78465553 | Hamilton Watch
> 
> Available with blue or black dial as well.


OOOOOOOoohh, classy. My only gripe with it are the hands.

Will investigate further, thank you.


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

I don't like divers (the watches I mean, the people are almost all lovely), yet I find myself looking at Amphibia's. It has a good reason: I need a watch that can take a beating while skiing.

And mama don't need no quartz (I've got enough already).


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> Actually, I haven't. I'm still on page 236 in this thread. It's still going to take me a bit to catch up.


 I confess to watching life trekker like his way through my history of posts on this thread, waiting for him to catch up to the posts where we notice him liking our old posts, and then liking those posts. Seems very "meta" to me....

[seems almost Python-esque... Those responsible for sacking those who have been sacked have themselves been sacked... ???]


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

FrankDerek said:


> I don't like divers (the watches I mean, the people are almost all lovely), yet I find myself looking at Amphibia's. It has a good reason: I need a watch that can take a beating while skiing.
> 
> And mama don't need no quartz (I've got enough already).


It can't take a beating; its just so cheap you won't care if it stops ticking


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> It can't take a beating; its just so cheap you won't care if it stops ticking


Well.. I'm not planning on tumbling down every mountain. I has to handle some shocks to the movement and has some decent WR. My dress watches will not do.


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

FrankDerek said:


> Well.. I'm not planning on tumbling down every mountain. I has to handle some shocks to the movement and has some decent WR. My dress watches will not do.


To be frank I think that your dress watch has better chance to withstanding shock, even the most die hard Vostok fans admit the watch isn't well done.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Pato_Lucas said:


> To be frank I think that your dress watch has better chance to withstanding shock, even the most die hard Vostok fans admit the watch isn't well done.


Interesting. I have never heard a Vostok can't take a beating. There are occasional QC concerns but given the price, there is mostly praise for the movement and it's general robustness. I have 2 vintage Vostoks I highly doubt have ever been serviced which give me no trouble. And a new one that has withstood the extremes of casual lake kayaking, swimming pools, watergun fights, leaf raking, mini golf & imbibing cocktails & it hasn't crumbled to pieces. A Vostok will handle skiing just fine, barring a collision with a rock or avalanche. But it may survive those as well.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

jisham said:


> I confess to watching life trekker like his way through my history of posts on this thread, waiting for him to catch up to the posts where we notice him liking our old posts, and then liking those posts. Seems very "meta" to me....
> 
> [seems almost Python-esque... Those responsible for sacking those who have been sacked have themselves been sacked... ???]


So, I have my first confession for this thread. I have never browsed the threads in WUS from a computer. I have always done it from within Tapatalk. So my world looks different from yours. I cannot see who has liked my posts unless I actually click on the like button from within Tapatalk to open it up. And there are never more than 3 likes for any post. I assume that more than 3 people like at least some of my posts, but as far as I can only 3 people actually ever do. Such is my WUS world as viewed through the lens of Tapatalk.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

LifeTrekker said:


> So, I have my first confession for this thread. I have never browsed the threads in WUS from a computer. I have always done it from within Tapatalk. So my world looks different from yours. I cannot see who has liked my posts unless I actually click on the like button from within Tapatalk to open it up. And *there are never more than 3 likes for any post*. I assume that more than 3 people like at least some of my posts, but as far as I can only 3 people actually ever do. Such is my WUS world as viewed through the lens of Tapatalk.
> 
> "Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley


I find that hard to believe given your great work in the Invicta mod thread.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

saturnine said:


> I find that hard to believe given your great work in the Invicta mod thread.


I'm assuming that at least some of my posts get more than 3 likes, but what I'm saying is that Tapatalk only displays up to 3, and no more than 3. So there could be 10 likes but I'd never know that from within Tapatalk.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

LifeTrekker said:


> I'm assuming that at least some of my post get more than 3 likes, but what I'm saying is that Tapatalk only displays up to 3, and no more than 3. So there could be 10 likes but I'd never know that from within Tapatalk.
> 
> "Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley


Tapatalk lies. Your Rolex 5517 Homage had 7 likes. Your Tudor One (perfect!) had 9. And that's only 2 of your mods. Keep your chin up.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I confess to being happy to realize LifeTrekker is not stalking me. ;-)


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

saturnine said:


> mini golf & imbibing cocktails


I knew my mini-golf game was missing an essential component! Look out, World! I'm ready now...


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

*unsure if Lifetrekker genuinely likes my posts, or merely bookmarking*


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I confess to being happy to realize LifeTrekker is not stalking me. ;-)


I confess... I kinda liked it better when I thought he WAS stalking me.... I thought I had finally arrived on this forum as someone worthy of being stalked!


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

saturnine said:


> *unsure if Lifetrekker genuinely likes my posts, or merely bookmarking*


One never knows. 

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I confess to being happy to realize LifeTrekker is not stalking me. ;-)


... yet. b-)


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

*currently having existential crisis, pondering if _any _of the likes received are due to winning personality or merely bookmarks*


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

saturnine said:


> *currently having existential crisis, pondering if _any _of the likes received are due to winning personality or merely bookmarks*


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

saturnine said:


> *currently having existential crisis, pondering if _any _of the likes received are due to winning personality or merely bookmarks*


note to self... stopped reading here 2/8/17

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I haven't seen a watch that got me super excited for awhile now... I'm kinda meh.. about the whole thing for the last couple months..

I like the watches I have.. but I feel little drive to go out and get anything else... 

In some ways I feel like I'm having a bit of an existential crisis over my feelings about the lack of morals and the mindless consumerism of the modern world.. whatever.. just the endless accumulation of stuff.. that ultimately our heirs will probably give half of away to goodwill or sell for $20 at an estate sale or whatever... 

I feel like I want to go live in the mountains of Japan and make washi paper or something... maybe brew saki also.. /instead.. I would most certainly like to get out of the rat race of modern urban life...as it seems the rats are winning...


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

atarione said:


> In some ways I feel like I'm having a bit of an existential crisis over my feelings about the lack of morals and the mindless consumerism of the modern world.. whatever.. just the endless accumulation of stuff.. that ultimately our heirs will probably give half of away to goodwill or sell for $20 at an estate sale or whatever...
> 
> I feel like I want to go live in the mountains of Japan and make washi paper or something... maybe brew saki also.. /instead.. I would most certainly like to get out of the rat race of modern urban life...as it seems the rats are winning...


Welcome to the 21st century.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm off to page 236. I still have a lot of "likes" to hand out before I catch up to you all. 

And honestly, you guys are way more entertaining than anything on TV these days. 

“Try to learn something about everything and everything about something.” -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

By the time I come around to buying a watch ....It sells out! Re: Evant tropic with vintage lume. I can't predict the hype train 

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Not sure if this fits F71, but certainly fits WUS - I don't like Christopher Ward at all and cannot fathom the intense circle jerk around the brand. 

There, I feel better now.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

jlow28 said:


> I can't predict the hype train


To beat the hype train you must be the hype train.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I confess to being happy to realize LifeTrekker is not stalking me. ;-)


Ditto. But I'm also a little disappointed. I thought someone finally appreciated my wit and sense of humor.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

daforg said:


> Not sure if this fits F71, but certainly fits WUS - I don't like Christopher Ward at all and cannot fathom the intense circle jerk around the brand.
> 
> There, I feel better now.


With selective (and tendentious / malicious) editing of the kind we see daily on MSM, we get: *"...sure... I like... intense circle jerk... There, I feel better now."*

Once can't be too careful. ;-)


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

daforg said:


> Not sure if this fits F71, but certainly fits WUS - I don't like Christopher Ward at all and cannot fathom the intense circle jerk around the brand.
> 
> There, I feel better now.


50% discounts perhaps?


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Why the fluck are STRAPS called 'shoes'?
> 
> What exactly is the point in calling straps by a different name?
> Are straps illegal / contraband substance?
> ...












Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

Pato_Lucas said:


> To be frank I think that your dress watch has better chance to withstanding shock, even the most die hard Vostok fans admit the watch isn't well done.


Wait, if you are Frank, then who am I?

Maybe I need some suggestions from you guys for a good watch that I can take skiing.

New confession: I don't like to start threads.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

FrankDerek said:


> Wait, if you are Frank, then who am I?
> 
> Maybe I need some suggestions from you guys for a good watch that I can take skiing.
> 
> New confession: I don't like to start threads.


G-Shock

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

FrankDerek said:


> Wait, if you are Frank, then who am I?
> 
> Maybe I need some suggestions from you guys for a good watch that I can take skiing.
> 
> New confession: I don't like to start threads.


Vostok.


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> G-Shock
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Captain Obvious to the rescue! ;-)

A good suggestion for any rational person, but G-Shocks are not for me.

*off-topic: I just experienced the space(bar) not working bug for the first time after reading about it for the first time yesterday. Were it not for that fact I probably would have closed the browser/restarted my pc.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

FrankDerek said:


> Wait, if you are Frank, then who am I?
> 
> Maybe I need some suggestions from you guys for a good watch that I can take skiing.
> 
> New confession: I don't like to start threads.


What, nobody's suggested this one yet?

Seiko Diver!

Confession: I feel very dirty for doing that.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> With selective (and tendentious / malicious) editing of the kind we see daily on MSM, we get: *"...sure... I like... intense circle jerk... There, I feel better now."*
> 
> Once can't be too careful. ;-)


Freudian slip? I think you meant ONE can't be too careful, but it sounds like you've tried the above... once. (Just experimenting, perhaps?)

Confession: I've now got to go look up tendentious in a dictionary. No idea what that means.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

jisham said:


> Freudian slip? I think you meant ONE can't be too careful, but it sounds like you've tried the above... once. (Just experimenting, perhaps?)
> 
> Confession: I've now got to go look up tendentious in a dictionary. No idea what that means.


Chronopolis specializes in the Tendentious joke - "_these are meant to give voice to the socially unacceptable wish. They may, though, give evidence of more than just the wish. They may also expose fears and inadequacies on the part of the one making the joke_."

That's Freud of course, which we would usually dismiss out of hand, but in this case...:think:


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

jisham said:


> Freudian slip? I think you meant ONE can't be too careful, but it sounds like you've tried the above... once. (Just experimenting, perhaps?)


I am trisexual... so...
I'll try anything sexual. At least once. ;-)


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

So still knew to this watch world, but here's a couple things I've learned:

1.) I don't like a cyclops lens over the data. Every watch that has it looks like it was designed for pensioners who have cataracts.
2.) I'm not a fan of the day on watches. It just seems to clutter up the dial, and while I sometimes forget the date, i don't think I've ever forgotten what day it is.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Speaking of G-Shocks, I am not, and have never been, a wearer. However, I'm considering buying this as my, "I'm 50 now; who cares what you think?" watch later this year.

I have until May for the feeling to pass.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Rogco said:


> So still knew to this watch world, but here's a couple things I've learned:
> 
> 1.) I don't like a cyclops lens over the *data*. Every watch that has it looks like it was designed for pensioners who have cataracts.
> 2.) I'm not a fan of the day on watches. It just seems to clutter up the dial, and while I sometimes forget the date, i don't think I've ever forgotten what day it is.


SACRILEGE! An element of a watch was called something aside from its proper name! Oh ye Arbiters of WUS, rage on!

*Unless that is a typo, in which case I humbly apologize for whatever unholy mess Chronopolis unleashes upon you.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

FrankDerek said:


> Captain Obvious to the rescue! ;-)
> 
> A good suggestion for any rational person, but G-Shocks are not for me.
> 
> *off-topic: I just experienced the space(bar) not working bug for the first time after reading about it for the first time yesterday. Were it not for that fact I probably would have closed the browser/restarted my pc.


ROFL
I gotta be Frank here. If the G-Shock won't fit the bill, then look at any quartz diver (Casio MDV106).

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Speaking of G-Shocks, I am not, and have never been, a wearer. However, I'm considering buying this as my, "I'm 50 now; who cares what you think?" watch later this year.
> 
> I have until May for the feeling to pass.
> ]


Wow! The first G-Shock I would want to wear.


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I am trisexual.


I used to ride around on a trisexual when I was younger.

Oh, how I miss those halcyon days...


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Reading the "how many?" thread, I realized that watches are not the only things that I own that are best not counted.


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Pato_Lucas said:


> To be frank I think that your dress watch has better chance to withstanding shock, even the most die hard Vostok fans admit the watch isn't well done.


Aren't there videos of people running over Vostoks with cars? I've never really put mine through a trauma but I was under the impression they are pretty robust.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Speaking of G-Shocks, I am not, and have never been, a wearer. However, I'm considering buying this as my, "I'm 50 now; who cares what you think?" watch later this year.
> 
> I have until May for the feeling to pass.
> 
> View attachment 10818450


I see that watch right there... Is "Worth the wrist....." ??

See what I did there? Huh? Huh?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I like this watch:


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Everyday when I get back home from work, I go and look at my watch box just because I missed them.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

im starting to feel like some kind of outcast for liking G-shocks.........


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

No, this doesn't make a lick of sense, but I rarely let such formalities stop me. 

I just purchased for my wife a lovely gold necklace. along with a matching heart pendant for $400. I've had my eye on a certain watch for about a year now. I just reached out to the company owner last night and he dropped it down to $210. But I dropped a bundle on a new Planet Ocean a few months back, so I've been trying to be, uh--kind of 'prudent' on watch buying. 

But as I was walking out of the jewelry store with my wife's gift, all of a sudden $210 dollars and the new watch seemed much more sensible!


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

cayabo said:


> I like this watch:
> 
> View attachment 10820154


For me wearing that watch--25mm thick w/ domed crystal--and a 50mm case--one door jamb and the whole world would fall apart. Besides, then I wouldn't even have a dime left for the United Way after buying (and breaking) it.....Even if I was able to, I'd have to buy the half price one w/o all the diamond baguettes for 'only' $548,000, versus $1,015,000 for the 'full Monty' version. I just couldn't deal with crawling around on the floor at Big Lots, trying to pick up all the baguettes after smashing the bejesus out of the lovely beast. Oh the horror!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Robangel said:


> For me wearing that watch--25mm thick w/ domed crystal--and a 50mm case--one door jamb and the whole world would fall apart. Besides, then I wouldn't even have a dime left for the United Way after buying (and breaking) it.....Even if I was able to, I'd have to buy the half price one w/o all the diamond baguettes for 'only' $548,000, versus $1,015,000 for the 'full Monty' version. I just couldn't deal with crawling around on the floor at Big Lots, trying to pick up all the baguettes after smashing the bejesus out of the lovely beast. Oh the horror!


(Tell you what I don't like about that watch.... the snow man on the right-most lug.)

A case of priorities & $$$...
Pick up a copy of this and all your problems will be solved:


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> im starting to feel like some kind of outcast for liking G-shocks.........


I have several G-Shock watches, like'em
and wear'em just as much as any other 
watch I have.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> im starting to feel like some kind of outcast for liking G-shocks.........


I have been a Casio wearer for decades but just recently started getting into G-Shocks. I have not gotten used to the size but I'm sure I will. Hopefully, wearing them will make me appreciate my larger divers more.


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

atarione said:


> I haven't seen a watch that got me super excited for awhile now... I'm kinda meh.. about the whole thing for the last couple months..
> 
> I like the watches I have.. but I feel little drive to go out and get anything else...
> 
> ...


I feel you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

cayabo said:


> I like this watch:
> 
> View attachment 10820154


It's almost an Orrery for your wrist. That would be fabulous.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

atarione said:


> I'm having a bit of an existential crisis over my feelings about the lack of morals and the mindless consumerism of the modern world.. I would most certainly like to get out of the rat race of modern urban life...as it seems the rats are winning...


Remember: Even if you win the rat race, you're still a rat.



Elbakalao said:


> I feel you.


Feel THIS: (and feel better ;-) )


----------



## okcmco (Jan 7, 2016)

Confession: there are so many interesting watches out there. Many of them under $1000. Many cool designs, movements etc. and I like gave different and unusual pieces. BUT...
I think I will not be satisfied until I have a Rolex. Yes they are high quality. But almost an obvious choice to make. Especially for one like me who prides himself on marching to a different dorm....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Robangel said:


> For me wearing that watch--25mm thick w/ domed crystal--and a 50mm case--one door jamb and the whole world would fall apart. Besides, then I wouldn't even have a dime left for the United Way after buying (and breaking) it.....Even if I was able to, I'd have to buy the half price one w/o all the diamond baguettes for 'only' $548,000, versus $1,015,000 for the 'full Monty' version. I just couldn't deal with crawling around on the floor at Big Lots, trying to pick up all the baguettes after smashing the bejesus out of the lovely beast. Oh the horror!


i would hope for a cost of 1 million plus, you could throw it against granite and nothing comes loose.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I have been a Casio wearer for decades but just recently started getting into G-Shocks. I have not gotten used to the size but I'm sure I will. Hopefully, wearing them will make me appreciate my larger divers more.


You gotta get a square. DW5600 is pretty nuch the best model IMHO

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Capt Obvious said:


> You gotta get a square. DW5600 is pretty nuch the best model IMHO
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I love the DW5600. I really wish Casio would release a G-Shock version of the AE1200.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

fishrose said:


> I love the DW5600. I really wish Casio would release a G-Shock version of the AE1200.


I can't argue with that, but with a better backlight.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Capt Obvious said:


> I can't argue with that, but with a better backlight.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


In green, ideally. I have half a mind to swap out the LEDs in mine, but I drink way too much coffee to be soldering connections that tiny.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

fishrose said:


> In green, ideally. I have half a mind to swap out the LEDs in mine, but I drink way too much coffee to be soldering connections that tiny.


Heck I just started doing hand and dial swaps on Seikos recently.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

Confession: I have way more pairs of shoes than I do watches. Mostly leather ones, and I mean shoes, not "shoes". The ones you wear on your feet.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

In late November 2016 I bought a Citizen CB0020 used and well, it totally failed. I loved the watch.

I just ordered a brand new one from Jomashop.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Capt Obvious said:


> In late November 2016 I bought a Citizen CB0020 used and well, it totally failed. I loved the watch.
> 
> I just ordered a brand new one from Jomashop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I love everything about the CB0020 except the bezel font.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

cayabo said:


> I like this watch:
> 
> View attachment 10820154


Case looks a little large even for my wrists... is that a life size earth orbiting it?


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

piningforthefjords said:


> I used to ride around on a trisexual when I was younger.
> 
> Oh, how I miss those halcyon days...


I'd imagine that's far nicer than having the trisexual ride you!


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

cayabo said:


> (Tell you what I don't like about that watch.... the snow man on the right-most lug.)


 Wow, good eye, didn't see him at first. Now I'll be looking over my shoulder all day for snowmen sneaking up behind me. And we just had a blizzard, I mean, they could be *anywhere*.... when's that next flight to Bermuda.... gotta go, I think they're back....


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

I have 3 watches that I can rotate with 8 different straps. 

I spend an inordinate amount of time thinking about which combo to use and wear next. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

saturnine said:


> It's almost an Orrery for your wrist. That would be fabulous.


Wow, I guess I have had an effect on this forum. Now people are in-lining links to the definitions of words I don't know.


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

I don't really care what time it is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Capt Obvious said:


> You gotta get a square. DW5600 is pretty nuch the best model IMHO
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Barring a turning-50-lapse-in-judgement, that is the only G-shock I will own. And as much as I love the style & not-too-big size, if I actually needed any of the functions on the watch, I would throw it away, as those buttons are such a pain.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

fishrose said:


> In green, ideally. I have half a mind to swap out the LEDs in mine, but I drink way too much coffee to be soldering connections that tiny.


Agreed - yellow should not be used to light watches. In fact, aside from sunshine, lemons & tulips, I can't think of an instance where yellow bests green as a color.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

jisham said:


> Wow, I guess I have had an effect on this forum. Now people are in-lining links to the definitions of words I don't know.


That surprises me, given the level of nerdiness* you have displayed here.

*That is a term of endearment. You remind me of a good friend w/your sense of humor & engineering mind. You don't collect Jordan's (the originals) do you?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Wow! The first G-Shock I would want to wear.


The measurements are still ridiculous, though. 54mm case, 15.5mm thickness, 58.6mm lug-to-lug. Wearing it basically screams, "I SAID LOOK AT MY EFFING WATCH!"

I may be OK with that.

I love the deeeeeeep dial.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The measurements are still ridiculous, though. 54mm case, 15.5mm thickness, 58.6mm lug-to-lug. Wearing it basically screams, "I SAID LOOK AT MY EFFING WATCH!"
> 
> I may be OK with that.
> 
> I love the deeeeeeep dial. ]


I was afraid of that so I decided to not look it up and go on believing there was a G-Shock I really like. That dial is great! Knock about 8mm off the case (in both directions) and I could manage it even on my ~7 inch wrist.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Agreed - yellow should not be used to light watches. In fact, aside from sunshine, lemons & tulips, I can't think of an instance where yellow bests green as a color.


Urine? Except for March 17th, of course...


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

saturnine said:


> That surprises me, given the level of nerdiness* you have displayed here.
> 
> *That is a term of endearment. You remind me of a good friend w/your sense of humor & engineering mind. You don't collect Jordan's (the originals) do you?


No problem. Nerd is a badge I wear with honor, and style 

I did know about orreries, just didn't know (or forgot) they were called that. Always wanted one 

Jordan's to me are shoes... and I don't collect them, don't even see the need. Footwear should be functional, not fashionable.

Lame on-topic confession attempt: I've kind of stalled out on watches for now. I've even been reading the Heads Up thread for several months without a purchase (well, except for the super-affordable Timex 3GMT). I know I should be downsizing my collection to the ones I really like, but I can't find the emotional release to sell any of them. (previously confessed I even bought a nice camera with the intent of taking nice "for sale" pics, but that's only added another expensive hobby, without affecting the watch collection size.


----------



## Attuma (Feb 1, 2017)

1) Rolex's don't excite me.

2) I think the racing/rally straps with large holes in them look ridiculous. Maybe I'm missing something? Is there a purpose to those absurdly large holes?

3) Guys should not wear white leather bands.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

saturnine said:


> Agreed - yellow should not be used to light watches. In fact, aside from sunshine, lemons & tulips, I can't think of an instance where yellow bests green as a color.


Sports cars and taxi cabs?


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

eljay said:


> Sports cars and taxi cabs?


Negative.










Yellow for Taxi cabs performs a functional duty, but I daresay they are not aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

saturnine said:


> Agreed - yellow should not be used to light watches. In fact, aside from sunshine, lemons & tulips, I can't think of an instance where yellow bests green as a color.


Pee


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

I find it quite weird that multiple people here have an affinity for/multiple watches (this i don't find weird), yet say that shoes are a practical thing. ooh, man, the craftmanship one can find in a decent pair of shoes, or clothes for that matter. I love talking about it with my tailor/vintage men's clothing store owner.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

saturnine said:


> Agreed - yellow should not be used to light watches. In fact, aside from sunshine, lemons & tulips, I can't think of an instance where yellow bests green as a color.


the Wu Tang Clan logo, Michigan Wolverines, Pittsburg sports teams (even though i am not a fan) Golden State Warriors, Ferraris, Lamboghinis, Corvettes......


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

I didn't know what "F71" meant for a long time


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

About four years back, I tried to give G Shocks a try. I live in a town where the great, mega hard core, survialist trained elite Army Rangers (Rangers Lead the Way") can be seen wearing them, and that told me something--or so I thought. 

I got a great deal on two "Big Combi' models, one for my then tenth grader son, one for me. The back light was ridiculously dim at night and was placed in a spot where you had to cup your hand over the light, upside your eye/forehead to try and read the time--ridiculous.

Then within a year, from basically just our shower water, which isn't bad, the resin bands cracked. The final straw was when I realized that the huge things, which retailed for over a $100, came with two year batteries, while the Casios at Sears for $19.95 came with ten year batteries. Not good for winning return customers.

I am real open minded when it comes to fashion and music, but the G Shock also seemed a bit too 'Hip Hop' for my nonetheless typically eclectic sense of style. Some of the newer G Shocks actually look more like 'traditional' watches, I think even have metal in their cases, they and the 'mudders' are kind of neat--they also pique my interest a bit, but while I still respect Casio overall, I'm done with G Shocks. Overall, I put Timex ahead of Casio.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Now that I've got more $$$$$ tied up in nice automatic watches than I do in my car, I appreciate my solar powered watches and my quartz watches, with their 5 year plus batteries, more than ever. 

Sometimes I'm just too damn busy to rotate and set up a proper automatic to get me off to work on time. On days like that, a watch like my Seiko solar 'Pepsi' SSC019 or a couple quartz chronos, really are great.

Heck, as one of my favorite philosophers, Alfred E. Neuman said: "What, me worry?"---and whether I have an important meeting at work or not, sometimes I'll slap on a Mickey Mouse quartz heading out the door. Chances are they won't notice anyhow and if they do, I don't mind either way....


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> the Wu Tang Clan logo, Michigan Wolverines, Pittsburg sports teams (even though i am not a fan) Golden State Warriors, Ferraris, Lamboghinis, Corvettes......


Green is far superior to yellow when it comes to Michigan's collegiate sports teams.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> the Wu Tang Clan... Ferraris, Lamboghinis, Corvettes......


I am lost in thought trying to figure out what would happen if...

the Wu Tang Clan in a Ferrari... and Wang Dang Poontang in a Corvette... each going 100mph... did a head-on collision.
And everyone involved were all wearing Timexes.

Would they still keep on tickin' on bloody severed wrists ?


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> I am lost in thought trying to figure out what would happen if...
> 
> the Wu Tang Clan in a Ferrari... and Wang Dang Poontang in a Corvette... each going 100mph... did a head-on collision.
> And everyone involved were all wearing Timexes.
> ...


They would keep tickin' but very, very loudly.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Robangel said:


> Then within a year, from basically just our shower water, which isn't bad, the resin bands cracked. The final straw was when I realized that the huge things, which retailed for over a $100, came with two year batteries, while the Casios at Sears for $19.95 came with ten year batteries. Not good for winning return customers.


I refuse to buy a G-Shock that is rated to run less than 5 years on a battery. I love the few G-Shocks that I do have but I am surprised at how quickly they become inaccurate. Yeah yeah, I can get one that syncs with the atomic time radio signal or GPS but I prefer my watches to be untethered.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

fishrose said:


> Fluffyfreak505 said:
> 
> 
> > the Wu Tang Clan logo, Michigan Wolverines, Pittsburg sports teams (even though i am not a fan) Golden State Warriors, Ferraris, Lamboghinis, Corvettes......
> ...


Didnt MSU just get housed by the wolverines a few days ago?


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Didnt MSU just get housed by the wolverines a few days ago?


Didn't the Spartans win 5 in a row before that?


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Robangel said:


> Now that I've got more $$$$$ tied up in nice automatic watches than I do in my car, I appreciate my solar powered watches and my quartz watches, with their 5 year plus batteries, more than ever.
> 
> Sometimes I'm just too damn busy to rotate and set up a proper automatic to get me off to work on time. On days like that, a watch like my Seiko solar 'Pepsi' SSC019 or a couple quartz chronos, really are great.
> 
> Heck, as one of my favorite philosophers, Alfred E. Neuman said: "What, me worry?"---and whether I have an important meeting at work or not, sometimes I'll slap on a Mickey Mouse quartz heading out the door. Chances are they won't notice anyhow and if they do, I don't mind either way....


Plan ahead, wind before rising.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm not sure that I would trust a financial advisor that has a Mickey Mouse quartz.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm in holy terror--day after day lately, every time I come here to watchuseek I see a bold banner, warning me in stark black and yellow letters, against an email from a character, hold pun.... In my nightsweats and nightmares, I imagine the person squatting in front of a computer, wearing a clown suit, preparing nefarious emails to undermine my existence. Have they contacted Interpol, Homeland Security? Ewwwwie, momma....


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> I'm not sure that I would trust a financial advisor that has a Mickey Mouse quartz.


You might want to kiss a financial advisor wearing a Mickey, if you looked at Disney stock the last five years. It's gone from $40 a share to just over $109 presently and has been up to $120. A few more Star Wars movies, a couple more Disney parks in the right locations, and you might be calling that advisor 'Obi Wan'!

Now if my advisor was wearing a Richard Mille or the latest Jacob & Co, I might question his priorities and sanity.....


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

FrankDerek said:


> I find it quite weird that multiple people here have an affinity for/multiple watches (this i don't find weird), yet say that shoes are a practical thing. ooh, man, the craftmanship one can find in a decent pair of shoes, or clothes for that matter. I love talking about it with my tailor/vintage men's clothing store owner.


For me, watch buying borders on being a fetish, but on a more realistic plane, I find it absurd that seeing how we spend about half our lives wearing shoes, a quarter to a third in bed and Lord knows how many hours in front of a computer monitor, that many of us nonetheless shop primarily focusing on low price, rather than quality, value and health/comfort.

I'm a guy (and Italian) but if those short chubby Italian guys who design a lot of the six inch stiletto heel shoes, disigner clothes and lingerie had to wear that stuff for a week, fashion would probably look a bit different....

Oh, and while I'm on a rant, I think the latest fashion in men's dress suits looking like they're two sizes too small, unable to button the blazer, the pants showing ankles, are ridiculous. I hope they're paying royalties to Pee Wee Herman, who wore that style some time back...


----------



## davemachin (May 25, 2016)

I confess - this strap cost $0.70 all-in from china with free shipping and is the same strap I've received from some US strap sellers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

davemachin said:


> I confess - this strap cost $0.70 all-in from china with free shipping and is the same strap I've received from some US strap sellers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And to think I was looking at some NATO straps for a $1.50 last night. How extravagant. I'm going to have rethink all this and offer them .70 apiece. I mean, that band you got looks like it costs at least twice that much! I'm not gonna pay those greedy guys over at Swatch, who want to keep the playground ball all to themselves, a King's ransom for an additional strap for my Planet Ocean, no siree. I may not be the sharpest knife in the drawer, but I isn't da dullest eider!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Robangel said:


> For me, watch buying borders on being a fetish, but on a more realistic plane, I find it absurd that seeing how we spend about half our lives wearing shoes, a quarter to a third in bed and Lord knows how many hours in front of a computer monitor, that many of us nonetheless shop primarily focusing on low price, rather than quality, value and health/comfort.
> 
> I'm a guy (and Italian) but if those short chubby Italian guys who design a lot of the six inch stiletto heel shoes, disigner clothes and lingerie had to wear that stuff for a week, fashion would probably look a bit different....
> 
> Oh, and while I'm on a rant, I think the latest fashion in men's dress suits looking like they're two sizes too small, unable to button the blazer, the pants showing ankles, are ridiculous. I hope they're paying royalties to Pee Wee Herman, who wore that style some time back...


The guy seemed nice enough to me when I let him use my bank account to free his Nigerian inheritance.


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

I got up really early today to get my hair cut, and in my haste I forgot to grab a watch... All day without something on my wrist was bizarre.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Tremec said:


> I got up really early today to get my hair cut, and in my haste I forgot to grab a watch... All day without something on my wrist was bizarre.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


When I do that, I probably still look at my bare wrist a couple dozen times a day anyways.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

I have been on this sight for over a year and i thought that you need 100 posts before you can start a new thread. today i notice people with 1 post starting threads, please help me figure it out thanks


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

I might have a slight strap addiction...


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

When I first got into watch collecting, I hated homage watches - especially Submariner homage watches. I felt that buying one was reprehensible and that wearing it would signify that the owner wanted to be recognized for for a watch that was unoriginal in design; stolen from the rightful designer.

I have to admit my tune has changed. I see watches like this Squale 1545 Heritage










And this Steinhart Ocean One Vintage









Have really changed my opinion. I long to own the Squale especially and I realize that wearing homage watches takes bigger balls than shoveling out $9500 for a SubC, and this is why:

The wearer doesn't care what anyone else thinks. They wear the watch because THEY like it.

That takes more courage than avoiding a watch that you would really like to wear, just because it shares design cues with another more famous brand.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

I have too many watches. I still ocasionally find old watches I didn't know I had, usually in the back of drawers. They're typically from a brand I wouldn't purchase anymore. But enough's enough----I think I'm going to branch out and start collecting sun dials and water clocks. That ought to save me from increased drawer clutter.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> When I first got into watch collecting, I hated homage watches - ... unoriginal in design; stolen from the rightful designer.
> 
> I have to admit my tune has changed. ... really changed my opinion. I realize that wearing homage watches takes bigger balls than shoveling out $9500 for a SubC, and this is why:
> 
> ...


The long and the short of it being: $$$ has a funny way of making people change their minds about a lot of things.
Now, if we could only break our old habit of trying to justify, via some mental convolution, what is eminently and simply a pragmatic decision . ;-)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

For the nth time, I saw another excessively-paid administrative hack at some 4th rate institution say this after some mayhem: "This is not who we are."

Oh really? :-x

Instead of feeling queasy at the maudlin morality and schizophrenia inherent in this pretentious cliche, 
I've decided to just "embrace" and "celebrate" it, by using it whenever I make an impulsive purchase. b-)

This way, I can disavow my own lack of responsibility with a clear conscience, AND feel morally superior to myself, 
AND enjoy a moment of multiple personalities ("we"), AND have a new watch... while I watch the rabid loonies make pompous pronouncements about how the country is doing.

A win win win win... and win. (Getting kinda tired of winning all the time though :-!)


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Tremec said:


> I got up really early today to get my hair cut, and in my haste I forgot to grab a watch... All day without something on my wrist was bizarre.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Happened to me once when I was out for an overnight. Stopped at the first gas station and bought a cheap ana-digi Casio. This happened a long time ago and while the strap has crumbled and fell it still runs on the original battery.


----------



## KIP_NZ (Nov 23, 2015)

Tremec said:


> I got up really early today to get my hair cut, and in my haste I forgot to grab a watch... All day without something on my wrist was bizarre.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


You don't stash a spare watch in the car & at work in case of this? What a weirdo.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

When scanning the WUS "New Posts" list, if I see an interesting watch FS and it has been bumped TTT so many times there are multiple pages, I assume the dolt has priced it way above market since nobody has snapped it up and don't bother even opening the thread to see the price.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Robangel said:


> I'm a guy (and Italian) but if those short chubby Italian guys who design a lot of the six inch stiletto heel shoes, disigner clothes and lingerie had to wear that stuff for a week, fashion would probably look a bit different....


 I was trying to get this image out of my mind, and then I pictured chronopolis in that outfit.

confession: I don't think therapy can help me anymore....


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Attuma said:


> 1) Rolex's don't excite me.
> 
> 2) I think the racing/rally straps with large holes in them look ridiculous. Maybe I'm missing something? Is there a purpose to those absurdly large holes?
> 
> 3)* Guys should not wear white leather bands*.


I can't stand guys wearing white sunglasses or a white watch. That is a NOT a Dude color.

White watches and sunglasses make the "Trying too hard to be hip" Man-Boy look like a lost soul from a defunct "Boy Band" of the 80's and 90's. I just want to walk up to them and smack them in the back of their head. These are the same guys who, in their 20's and 30's still don't have enough facial hair to shave each morning.

There, I feel better.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Rocat said:


> I can't stand guys wearing white sunglasses or a white watch. That is a NOT a Dude color.
> 
> White watches and sunglasses make the "Trying too hard to be hip" Man-Boy look like a lost soul from a defunct "Boy Band" of the 80's and 90's. I just want to walk up to them and smack them in the back of their head. These are the same guys who, in their 20's and 30's still don't have enough facial hair to shave each morning.
> 
> There, I feel better.


Are you saying you do not approve of white-dialed watches? I like white dials, but men shouldn't wear white leather anything.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

saturnine said:


> Are you saying you do not approve of white-dialed watches? I like white dials, but men shouldn't wear white leather anything.


White dials are fine. But white bands of any sort, or white resin watches, should not be worn (sorry Casio Burton Rangeman).


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Not really a confession but I wonder if certain forum darlings that keep showing up in sales posts are of the same watch going through different owners. Is it the same Seiko SARB033 that runs 20s fast? Is it the same Turtle reissue with an undisclosed chapter ring misalignment? I confess this kind of irrational extrapolation often prevents me from buying preowned watches.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

tried on a SKX in november, pulled the trigger on one last week, got it sunday. im hooked.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> tried on a SKX in november, pulled the trigger on one last week, got it sunday. im hooked.


Welcome to the club! I have a drawer full of perfectly good watches collecting dust because my SKX gets so much wrist time.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I only like quartz watches that have small seconds. The small tick-tick-tick doesn't bother me at all. When the big second hand ticks as opposed to sweeping like in automatic watches I can't stand looking at it. I don't know why I feel this way and I'm sure I'm missing out on some excellent quartz pieces but it is what it is I guess.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Houls said:


> *I only like quartz watches that have small seconds.* The small tick-tick-tick doesn't bother me at all. *When the big second hand ticks as opposed to sweeping like in automatic watches I can't stand looking at it.*


Muh man !!! Hey-yull yeah.
Ain't no other way to like a quartz watch.
As a result, I can allow myself to have only chronographs if quartz.


----------



## JRDrew0309 (Feb 26, 2014)

Houls said:


> I only like quartz watches that have small seconds. The small tick-tick-tick doesn't bother me at all. When the big second hand ticks as opposed to sweeping like in automatic watches I can't stand looking at it. I don't know why I feel this way and I'm sure I'm missing out on some excellent quartz pieces but it is what it is I guess.


As someone who just got into autos, I'm slowly starting to feel the same way.


----------



## standaloneprotein (Jan 5, 2015)

Confessions:

I like metal bracelets so much that I removed the hair from one side of my left wrist with an epilator machine to avoid getting the hair pulled out (no hair no pain)

I tend to buy watchbands before buying the actual watch. A couple of times I didn't get the watch.

I've become interested in watches once I started to buy tools to replace my own batteries. I'm too cheap to pay someone for something I can do myself. Now I have enough tools.

I have several NATOs, they look awful with all my watches. 

Nowadays it makes no sense to buy gold watches: every time I see a gold watch I think it's gold plated or pvd coating, and they're so ubiquitous that makes them look cheap, not the real deal. 99.99% of all gold watches are not real gold anyway.

I used to despise Rolex, now I want one, the problem is that there are so many counterfeits that I don't want people to think that I got a fake one. I can't currently justify spending 8000 on a watch and people shouldn't spend that amount either unless you already have enough to pay college/university of your kids. 

Invicta, Stuhrling, and most of the amazon brands are a ripoff: I believe they damage a lot more than good.

Fossil make nice-looking watches (at least they used to) I like their approach from smart Q watches.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

A year ago when I joined this place I was extremely optimistic and positive and wondered why anyone would ignore anyone, all I saw was community spirit.

It took a year but some "collectors" really grind my gears these days.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Deity42 said:


> A year ago when I joined this place I was extremely optimistic and positive and wondered why anyone would ignore anyone, all I saw was community spirit.
> 
> It took a year but some "collectors" really grind my gears these days.


Note to self: 
( A whole year? Dang, I gotta step my game UP, yo. )


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

Browsing the forum while at work (without an ad-blocker) is not good for my impulse-buying tendencies. Luckily I needed my e-dentifier from my bank and one is lying on my colleagues' desk. I wouldn't dare get it, lest I have to explain what I'm buying this time.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Ive just ordered 12 of these....


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I just ordered 12 of these:


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm attempting to adhere to a new provision regarding my watch-hording: Don't get it if it's rather duplicative to something you already have, and/or if it's going to take wrist-time away from a watch you love and for which you are already trying to find more wrist-time.

Under this rule, as much as it's presently paining me, I'm avoiding picking up this:









Because it's going to cut into my time with this:









I know for many here, these watches aren't enough alike for that to stop them -- I've seen some of your collections.

We'll see how long this holds. I'm not sure it's going to work due to my proclivity for black-dialed diver watches.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I just ordered 12 of these:
> 
> View attachment 10873225


Now that's a watch I could lick.... I mean, like.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Not trying to be the NATO man bun police but we have some increased posting of pictures with violations recently. Please be aware of your NATO bulge 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Houls said:


> I only like quartz watches that have small seconds. The small tick-tick-tick doesn't bother me at all. When the big second hand ticks as opposed to sweeping like in automatic watches I can't stand looking at it. I don't know why I feel this way and I'm sure I'm missing out on some excellent quartz pieces but it is what it is I guess.


i am on that boat with ya bud, pass the PBR.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Avoid the HMT posts and threads totally. Having occasionally seen photos, not the least bit interested in any of them. Remind of the cheap looking department store junk seen as a kid that were broken on the rack.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Out of this quote, all I noticed was this:



standaloneprotein said:


> Confessions:
> 
> I like metal bracelets so much that* I removed the hair from one side of my left wrist with an epilator machine* to avoid getting the hair pulled out (no hair no pain)
> 
> ...


Then I immediately thought, "Freak" and went to the Meme Generator to make up something.


----------



## standaloneprotein (Jan 5, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Out of this quote, all I noticed was this:
> Then I immediately thought, "Freak" and went to the Meme Generator to make up something.


Those machines are the best. You should try them. 30$ well spent. Even your wife might use it from time to time. As I said, no hair no pain


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Muh man !!! Hey-yull yeah.
> Ain't no other way to like a quartz watch.
> As a result, I can allow myself to have only chronographs if quartz.


My only quartz watches are chronos (some with small seconds some with no seconds) and a precisionist.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicolindo (Feb 28, 2016)

KIP_NZ said:


> You don't stash a spare watch in the car & at work in case of this? What a weirdo.


I have gotten in my car and driven down the street and when I noticed I'd forgot my watch, I turned around and drove back home just to put a watch on. My wife just looked at me and shook her head.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm sure the wives of WUS have tales to tell of their trials and tribulations being married to watch weirdos and nuts that shave their wrists.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Off topic confession.

I'm not buying flowers for my wife every day, but I do this 2-3 times a month. Yesterday I bought bouquet of tuplis and as a joke, entering the house I gave all the flowers to my 2 yo daughter except one tulip which I gave to my wife. My second daughter got one from the bunch aswell, but she's 1 year old, so she had flower for a few seconds since she could eat it .

Normally my wife can be chilled out, but after this show she got upset, since it's not 'equal treatment' for all three of them.

Man, in the past I said sorry for few things I didn't feel I should say just for peace and quiet, but damn - not this time! It's obvious ALL the flowers are for You. COME ON!

Sorry, I had to discharge...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> I'm sure the wives of WUS have tales to tell of their trials and tribulations being married to watch weirdos and nuts that shave their wrists.


Slightly rearranged to make my confession:

"I'm sure the watch weirdos and nuts of WUS have tales to tell of their trials and tribulations being married to wives that shave their wrists."

I sure have tales to tell... but I don't wanna get aroused unnecessarily.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I just ordered 12 of these:
> 
> View attachment 10873225


You would think that for as much as they charge for those, they could afford to put some numbers on the dial.


----------



## Vicolindo (Feb 28, 2016)

pr0t0n said:


> Off topic confession.
> 
> I'm not buying flowers for my wife every day, but I do this 2-3 times a month. Yesterday I bought bouquet of tuplis and as a joke, entering the house I gave all the flowers to my 2 yo daughter except one tulip which I gave to my wife. My second daughter got one from the bunch aswell, but she's 1 year old, so she had flower for a few seconds since she could eat it .
> 
> ...


I feel you. Its that whole men are from mars, women are from venus thing. Men and women just think differently.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

pr0t0n said:


> Off topic confession.
> 
> I'm not buying flowers for my wife every day, but I do this 2-3 times a month. Yesterday I bought bouquet of tuplis and as a joke, entering the house I gave all the flowers to my 2 yo daughter except one tulip which I gave to my wife. My second daughter got one from the bunch aswell, but she's 1 year old, so she had flower for a few seconds since she could eat it .
> 
> ...


Women compete with other women. Even their own daughters. Children are a blessing, but I am also glad that I only have a son and not a daughter. I can see all kinds of problems.

At least every other "terrible" thing she thinks you will do this week will seem less-terrible.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> Women compete with other women. Even their own daughters. Children are a blessing, but I am also glad that I only have a son and not a daughter. I can see all kinds of problems.
> 
> At least every other "terrible" thing she thinks you will do this week will seem less-terrible.


I guess having a son differs greatly, will see what approaching years bring .

I don't know it was about competing (with 2yo?, huh), I think it was more along the lines of 'making one daughter feel unnecessarily special', but who knows, I abide by the testimony.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

pr0t0n said:


> I guess having a son differs greatly, will see what approaching years bring .
> 
> I don't know it was about competing (with 2yo?, huh), I think it was more along the lines of 'making one daughter feel unnecessarily special', but who knows, I abide by the testimony.


I grew up with my grandmother, my mother, and two aunts. One of my aunts had two daughters. Both my grandfather and my uncle were exhausted by the experiences -- and depending on the level of dysfunction, it can be a match between the wife and the daughter she doesn't favor so much. It gets much worse if there are three daughters instead of two for a lot of reasons.

Of course, given what I dealt with growing up, some of this is projection. But then, one of my pals, who has three daughters, just sent me his latest experience and, I just go, yeah...


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> Of course, given what I dealt with growing up, some of this is projection. But then, one of my pals, who has three daughters, just sent me his latest experience and, I just go, yeah...


Please continue, the rest of Your post seems to be missing .


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

pr0t0n said:


> Please continue, the rest of Your post seems to be missing .


I left that deliberately. My brain just exploded after he described his day.


----------



## standaloneprotein (Jan 5, 2015)

pr0t0n said:


> Off topic confession.
> 
> I'm not buying flowers for my wife every day, but I do this 2-3 times a month. Yesterday I bought bouquet of tuplis and as a joke, entering the house I gave all the flowers to my 2 yo daughter except one tulip which I gave to my wife. My second daughter got one from the bunch aswell, but she's 1 year old, so she had flower for a few seconds since she could eat it .
> 
> ...


Once I told my wife: (eventually) I might love someone else but this person (referring to a girl) will call you mom. She got awkwardly upset. 
Anyway buy more flowers today


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> I left that deliberately. My brain just exploded after he described his day.


 I knew that , I'm really curious since my friend has three daughters and he seems to be pleased with it. Granted, they are all almost adults, but still.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sevenmack said:


> Women compete with other women. *Even their own daughters.*


CHUH-rooth!!!

...

...

...

...

The horror !!


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

standaloneprotein said:


> Once I told my wife: (eventually) I might love someone else but this person (referring to a girl) will call you mom. She got awkwardly upset.
> Anyway buy more flowers today


Sadly sooner or later Your scenario will pop up eventually.

To be fair I think she should buy flowers for me and give all of them to my younger daughter except for one .

*UPDATE:* Flowers bought, everyone's happy, in a few days time this will be another anectode, but damn, the nerves, all the nerves...


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Yesterday, I sent (texted) my wife digital flowers (picture of a bouquet.) She responded with a digital bottle of Jim Beam Rye. She's a keeper!


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Roses half off today! That's $10 in the watch account. Never buy flowers on v day.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I wish I could find a quartz movement watch that looks as good as my Orient Ray, in blue, for the same amount of money.

Why, oh why, can't the Citizen BN-0151 in blue have 22m lugs

Out of all my Autos with Seiko movements, my 8926OB is the best at +4 spd.

Speaking of the Invicta, why can't the stock dial and hands have lume that's worth a.....










Their Trit-nite, or whatever it's called is no better than my Casio MDV-106 which has garbage lume. That's a real shame for such a great watch.

Speaking of the Casio, why the heck can't Casio, Casio of all watch companies, source better lume material?

I hate poorly stitched, with plastic thread, Nato's. All they do is scratch my wrist to make it look as if I need to be placed on a Suicide Watch. I prefer Nato's that are stitched with real fabric thread or those that are, what's the phrase, Sonic welded.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I have worn Eco-Drive watches that last two days

Because I was too lazy to set any of my mechanicals LOL


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Rocat said:


> I hate poorly stitched, with plastic thread, Nato's. All they do is scratch my wrist to make it look as if I need to be placed on a Suicide Watch.


----------



## KIP_NZ (Nov 23, 2015)

I am getting excited in 12 days it will be this threads 1st Birthday.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Haven't shared in a while, time to pay the dues again...

Confessions of an eBay vintage watch addict

1) I've developed a taste for some watches that are no longer available, and can only be found on eBay

2) I have a fear that bidding early on these will only drive up the price in a bidding frenzy, so I wait until the last minute (seconds) to bid
2a) sometimes I fall asleep, forget, or get distracted, and end up not bidding on the watch. I am sad if it sells for less than I was willing to pay.

3) I am afraid of losing the auction for close to what I feel is a fair price to pay for the watch, so I add a little bit extra to my max bid

4) This amount has grown over time, to as much as 30%, which means I occasionally pay 30% over what I felt was a fair price for the watch
4a) When someone pays more than I was willing to pay, I feel relieved, and believe they were a sucker
4b) I think they've done this to me, and I've been the sucker.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I wore 4 watches yesterday.
I woke up wearing watch A.
Wound watch B, took a shower and got dressed, took the dog for a walk.
Looked in the mirror, decided that watch C would look better with the shirt. Wound and put on watch C. (I was right. good choice.)
Home from work, noticed that watch D was still running from 2 days before. Put it on before it stopped and wore it all evening.
Almost changed watches to wear to bed, but decided that D has good enough lume and changing would be silly.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

jisham said:


> Confessions of an eBay vintage watch addict


Vintage...it's the only way to fly.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Rocat said:


> I wish I could find a quartz movement watch that looks as good as my Orient Ray, in blue, for the same amount of money.
> Why, oh why, can't the Citizen BN-0151 in blue have 22m lugs


Why, oh why, can't Orients have 20mm lugs? Gorgeous watches with great movements destroyed by out of whack proportions... I likely would have kept my Ray & would own a Bambino. However, that would have stunted my watch journey (maybe).



Rocat said:


> Speaking of the Invicta, why can't the stock dial and hands have lume that's worth a.....


Sounds like your 8926 is ripe for modification.



Rocat said:


> I hate poorly stitched, with plastic thread, Nato's. All they do is scratch my wrist to make it look as if I need to be placed on a *Suicide Watch*.


Does that have a countdown timer? Such a watch would seem fitted to quartz, given the nature of a battery's inevitable demise & the fateful "tick, tick, tick" of the seconds.


----------



## Micky (Jun 3, 2014)

So a friend introduced me to Sons of Anarchy a couple weeks ago. Since then I watched whenever I had the time to do so, which wasn't really often.

It still had an impact on me as I dreamed last night that two of the characters (Opie and Jax) were WUS members that joined and stalked all threads I participated in.

Nothing else crazy happened in that dream, but it still was a pretty weird one I'm telling you.

As if I had nothing else to worry about..


----------



## Vicolindo (Feb 28, 2016)

Whenever I see someone's pic of a watch collection and its all Seikos...it makes me wonder what bad thing happened to make them that way.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Micky said:


> So a friend introduced me to Sons of Anarchy a couple weeks ago. Since then I watched whenever I had the time to do so, which wasn't really often.
> 
> It still had an impact on me as I dreamed last night that two of the characters (Opie and Jax) were WUS members that joined and stalked all threads I participated in.
> 
> ...


 Love the show, first watched it in my pre-wus days.

Watched it again recently (post-WUS), and all I could ever notice is Clay's Gold Rolex. And it did nothing to improve my opinion of either Clay or gold Rolexes.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Just don't watch the final season. Just awful IMHO.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

pr0t0n said:


> Off topic confession.
> 
> I'm not buying flowers for my wife every day, but I do this 2-3 times a month. Yesterday I bought bouquet of tuplis and as a joke, entering the house I gave all the flowers to my 2 yo daughter except one tulip which I gave to my wife. My second daughter got one from the bunch aswell, but she's 1 year old, so she had flower for a few seconds since she could eat it .
> 
> ...


Hilarious... those faces I imagine...









But then, got me two daughters and two sons (providing alone for them). What will be in store for me?


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh, those hen pecked wis.... they always provide endless entertainment :sits back gnawing popcorn:


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess I have no interest in the Seiko 62 Mas reissue currently stirring the Seikoholics in F21 into a lather. I also confess to losing a bit of my love for Seiko since their expansion of the Presage line outside of Japan and seeing the branding on the dial. All of this makes it easier to stay in Hornet99's 2017 Watch Purchasing Abstinence Club.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Vicolindo said:


> Whenever I see someone's pic of a watch collection and its all Seikos...it makes me wonder what bad thing happened to make them that way.


F29


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess I have no interest in the Seiko 62 Mas reissue currently stirring the Seikoholics in F21 into a lather. I also confess to losing a bit of my love for Seiko since their expansion of the Presage line outside of Japan and seeing the branding on the dial. All of this makes it easier to stay in Hornet99's 2017 Watch Purchasing Abstinence Club.


I had to laugh when I wandered in that thread & saw the typical discussions of buying x watch.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

saturnine said:


> I had to laugh when I wandered in that thread & saw the typical discussions of buying x watch.


If you mean Hornet's WPAC thread, yeah, it is a bit like a wine tasting at an AA meeting.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I had a certification test yesterday so I decided to wear my "Lucky Watch" (nothing particularly auspicious about it other than it was the first watch I really modified.)

At the testing center, in addition to emptying my pockets into a locker, I was asked to remove my watch. I was offended.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

saturnine said:


> I had to laugh when I wandered in that thread & saw the typical discussions of buying x watch.


You can still buy just one watch. Debating about the 'one' hopefully will keep me occupied till 2018. Haven't bought anything yet and I'm sitting on 800$ from sales right now. If anyone's thinking about it, come on in, feel the power of the dark side.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm happy I got in the MWW 62Mas club but I think I'll flip it soon enough.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

jisham said:


> Love the show, first watched it in my pre-wus days.
> 
> Watched it again recently (post-WUS), and all I could ever notice is Clay's Gold Rolex. And it did nothing to improve my opinion of either Clay or gold Rolexes.


nothin Clay could do would change my opinion of him. scumbag of the highest level.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

So I mentioned previously in this thread about selling off the majority of my collection and then hunting down my F74 Hexa and buying it back. Well, although I didn't by the original watch back I did purchase another Helson Shark Diver and in the same color (just a size smaller). What is wrong with me?















oh, and this one too...


----------



## standaloneprotein (Jan 5, 2015)

More confessions: 

I don't have a holy grail watch, as a matter of fact I don't even know what I want to wear. I don't see myself with any particular style. 

I cannot justify spending much on a watch at this point of my life (currently growing an emergency fund)

My wife wants to buy me watch because she noticed I spend hours fooling around with parts and tools. The reality is that I'm modding several watches for the sake of modding, not to wear them. 

I really want to keep buying watch straps. 

My dad gave me one of the watches he can't read anymore. It's really hard to read because of the chronograph circles are white against blue and the hands are too small. I wore the watch several times without noticing the time wasn't right.

I've been trying to reduce to a minimum: I used to own only 3 and I was happy with that number. I double to 6 and feel like I have too many.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Are those available with blue tie as well ?


----------



## Mr. JW (Jan 19, 2017)

Expensive watches (more than say $750 or so) don't appeal to me. I can appreciate the quality, workmanship and beauty of high end watches, but I don't have a desire to buy one. 

I roll up my sleeves, even in the winter, so that I can admire my watches (and in hopes that others will notice them, too. Spoiler: they don't.)


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Mr. JW said:


> Expensive watches (more than say $750 or so) don't appeal to me. I can appreciate the quality, workmanship and beauty of high end watches, but I don't have a desire to buy one.
> 
> I roll up my sleeves, even in the winter, so that I can admire my watches (and in hopes that others will notice them, too. Spoiler: they don't.)


My big move in work meetings is holding my chin with my left hand, the watch-displaying equivalent of a lap-dance at a strip club.

I've still only gotten maybe two comments ever on the watch I was wearing.


----------



## ChicaneHntr (Jan 27, 2017)

My first confession is that I live in fear of the Swiss turning their industry around. The thought of not being able to pick up decent Swiss autos for $300 (or less sometimes) fills me with dread.
Also, I confess that I know next to nothing about End-Links. The sizing, fitting, purchasing of them is like black magic to me. I am going to have to spend a lot more time in f222.
Thanks for this safe place to get that off my conscience


----------



## Mr. JW (Jan 19, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My big move in work meetings is holding my chin with my left hand, the watch-displaying equivalent of a lap-dance at a strip club.
> 
> I've still only gotten maybe two comments ever on the watch I was wearing.


 I should try that! You've gotten two more comments than I've ever gotten!


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Mr. JW said:


> Expensive watches (more than say $750 or so) don't appeal to me. I can appreciate the quality, workmanship and beauty of high end watches, but I don't have a desire to buy one.
> 
> I roll up my sleeves, even in the winter, so that I can admire my watches (and in hopes that others will notice them, too. Spoiler: they don't.)


I do the same for practical purposes as I need to reference the time often at work ... and I also like putting my watch "out there". But I'm cold-blooded, so I only cuff my left sleeve.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My big move in work meetings is holding my chin with my left hand, the watch-displaying equivalent of a lap-dance at a strip club.
> 
> I've still only gotten maybe two comments ever on the watch I was wearing.


Yes, & always point with your left hand (or whatever wrist carries your watch).


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Mr. JW said:


> WorthTheWrist said:
> 
> 
> > My big move in work meetings is holding my chin with my left hand, the watch-displaying equivalent of a lap-dance at a strip club.
> ...


My move is the: "Oh, sorry I'm late." *checks watch and gives it rattle*

After two years, one person commented about how I am always wearing a different watch.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

If only one person in two years commented on you wearing a different watch on a regular basis, you have already been labeled strange and weird at the office water cooler.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> If only one person in two years commented on you wearing a different watch on a regular basis, you have already been labeled strange and weird at the office water cooler.


Oh that's for sure. I now size bracelets and change straps and watch batteries for co-workers at my desk like some kind of horological Andy Dufresne in Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah, I've been known to wear two watches at the same time, one on each wrist, and to change straps. But the latter, I do it when the door is closed in m office. The former, well, it's a lost cause re: office gossip.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

About commenting on the watch:

Last week I was wearing my blue Timex Waterbury at work, the watch was shortlisted for putting it on the sales corner, BUT one girl in the office noticed it and commented 'that's a very nice watch'. Since it's the first comment ever on my watch from a person who didn't know about my hobby, I'm now confusedly angry on that Timex, because I want and don't want to sell it at the same time.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Oh that's for sure. I now size bracelets and change straps and watch batteries for co-workers at my desk like some kind of horological Andy Dufresne in Shawshank Redemption.


You sure you are not labeled as Milton from "Office Space"?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

OT confession:

The other morning while watching Maria Bartiromo's show on FBN, the wife commented on how she can't stand her voice. I told her that Maria is actually Sean Connery's daughter. The wife believed me. So now I'm subjected to my wife every morning speaking like Connery.

Also my 11yr old son has several friends over tonight for a sleep over. They are all running through the house looking for a wi-fi connection for their Nintendo 3DS's. Ha-ha, jokes on them, I turned off the wi-fi. It's like watching an episode of Benny Hill, but without the girls, as they run through the house. Very entertaining.

This post needs music. This song makes everything funny.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Oh that's for sure. I now size bracelets and change straps and watch batteries for co-workers at my desk like some kind of horological Andy Dufresne in Shawshank Redemption.


No one in my life is allowed to purchase a watch without consulting me. And on the occasions they have (invariably an awful and cheap quartz number), I'm always offended, at least inside. Doing fevered mental calculation of what they could have got in that style and price range instead of that thing.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I walk around public places and attempt to see what other watches folks are wearing on their wrist. I usually walk around with a superior, smug attitude, until a catch a glimpse of someone wearing a watch that I know cost over $500. Most times, sad to say, most ordinary folks could care less what they wear. I also long for the day when someone says to me, "Nice watch". Hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Rocat said:


> I walk around public places and attempt to see what other watches folks are wearing on their wrist. I usually walk around with a superior, smug attitude, until a catch a glimpse of someone wearing a watch that I know cost over $500. Most times, sad to say, most ordinary folks could care less what they wear. I also long for the day when someone says to me, "Nice watch". Hasn't happened yet.


the only time anyone has noticed my watch is when i was at the forum shops in Vegas, and it was buy the salesmen at Blancpain and tourneau. The blancpain guynoticed my Deep Blue and was (at least acted like he was) impressed by it, and the guy at Tourneau said he had one too.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Went to the doctor the other day and kept looking at his watch. I couldn't tell what it was but I could see it was nice. Thinking him a fellow WIS I asked him what was on his wrist, "Some Tag, had it for years." I felt so alone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

gdb1960 said:


> Went to the doctor the other day and kept looking at his watch. I couldn't tell what it was but I could see it was nice. Thinking him a fellow WIS I asked him what was on his wrist, "Some Tag, had it for years." I felt so alone.


My Doc wears a Zenith chrono his wife gave him as an anniversary or birthday present. We have a lively conversation about watches and cars when I see him.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Rocat said:


> This song makes everything funny.


You're right, but man, I can't believe that song goes on for over 4 minutes.


----------



## okcmco (Jan 7, 2016)

I can't stop buying watches. There....I said it


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)

I love skeleton watches. Staring at movements has a hypnotic effect on me.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

okcmco said:


> I can't stop buying watches. There....I said it


I had some balance left over in my account with my TaoBao purchasing agent, so I did the only responsible thing: Pumped up the balance even higher and bought seven watches. At once.

(In my defense, they weren't impulse buys. I've been looking at them for awhile. And all but two are ultra-affordables.)


----------



## fiona_jdn (Sep 29, 2015)

The only time someone has commented on a watch of mine (voluntarily) was a few weeks ago.

It was an extended family lunch an hour from Melbourne (Australia). My cousin was back from Switzerland where she plays in an orchestra. On a whim, I grabbed my Mondaine quartz (Swiss) that I'd recently bought on eBay for 25% of retail price.

Turns out she'd brought a Swiss friend with her, who commented on the watch. Apparently lots of people over there wear them. She was impressed with my watch.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Rocat said:


> ...watching *Maria Bartiromo*... running through the house looking for... girls, as they run through the house.


And... all of them in the buff.

I'll take it!!!! :-!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

fiona_jdn said:


> The only time someone has commented on a watch of mine (voluntarily) was a few weeks ago.
> 
> It was an extended family lunch an hour from Melbourne (Australia). My cousin was back from Switzerland where she plays in an orchestra. On a whim, I grabbed my Mondaine quartz (Swiss) that I'd recently bought on eBay for 25% of retail price.
> 
> Turns out she'd brought a Swiss friend with her, who commented on the watch. Apparently lots of people over there wear them. She was impressed with my watch.


Oh my gawd, a Swiss guy commenting on my watch? That's a dream for me. I hate you


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Buying watches indiscriminately coupled with watch constipation is not good for your bank account or marital relations. 

Learn to discriminate and and figure out what you like and use that mental roughage to flush out the ones you don't like and don't need.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I get very, very few comments about the watches I wear, so I tend to remember those few occasions. The last one to excite any interest was a Naviforce I wore to a social event last Autumn. I enjoyed having to explain that it was not, in fact, an expensive watch.

On the few occasions when I do dare to wear a relatively expensive watch, it inevitably interests nobody but myself.



fiona_jdn said:


> The only time someone has commented on a watch of mine (voluntarily) was a few weeks ago.
> 
> It was an extended family lunch an hour from Melbourne (Australia). My cousin was back from Switzerland where she plays in an orchestra. On a whim, I grabbed my Mondaine quartz (Swiss) that I'd recently bought on eBay for 25% of retail price.
> 
> Turns out she'd brought a Swiss friend with her, who commented on the watch. Apparently lots of people over there wear them. She was impressed with my watch.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I hate to say it, but it sounds rather as though you are comparing watches with faecal matter.

Daring!



Tanjecterly said:


> Buying watches indiscriminately coupled with watch constipation is not good for your bank account or marital relations.
> 
> Learn to discriminate and and figure out what you like and use that mental roughage to flush out the ones you don't like and don't need.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

I've only had one stranger compliment me on my watch. (Friends and family a few more times). I was checking out at the grocery store, wearing a Glycine Airman, 46mm size with blue sunburst dial and brushed bezel. It was one of the flashier watches I've owned. I sold it a while back.

I've only successfully identified a couple watches I've noticed in the wild. One is a mid 30-some millimeter gold Gucci quartz on a guy at church. The other was just a couple days ago and was kind of cool... a Hamilton Pan Europ, which I first recognized due the the black rally strap. The holes are pretty big and show red leather around the edges. I owned one briefly and sold it. I couldn't pull off that strap but it seemed ridiculously comfortable, flexible and soft.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I have a SNK807 that I bought specifically to use the dial & hands for a mod. Turns out that I didn't like the dial in the mod so I kept my other dial. What it amounts to is I have the watch now sporting mercedes hands and really don't want it, but don't want to toss it or give it away for nothing.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Capt Obvious said:


> I have a SNK807 that I bought specifically to use the dial & hands for a mod. Turns out that I didn't like the dial in the mod so I kept my other dial. What it amounts to is I have the watch now sporting mercedes hands and really don't want it, but don't want to toss it or give it away for nothing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Got a pic? Somebody here might like the way it looks more than you do.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

fishrose said:


> Got a pic? Somebody here might like the way it looks more than you do.










a quickie.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Capt Obvious said:


> a quickie.


Your Seiko lost it's "Seiko".


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

saturnine said:


> Your Seiko lost it's "Seiko".


Yep.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> Buying watches indiscriminately coupled with watch constipation is not good for your bank account or marital relations.
> 
> Learn to discriminate and and figure out what you like and use that mental roughage to flush out the ones you don't like and don't need.


Great thing about being single, and having a watch addict for a girlfriend. She gets it. Its the guys in my car club that dont get me spending 200 bux on a watch.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Capt Obvious said:


> a quickie.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Woof. I love the "5" shield standing alone on the dial, but those hands really eff up the whole vibe of the watch.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

fishrose said:


> Woof. I love the "5" shield standing alone on the dial, but those hands really eff up the whole vibe of the watch.


They were the only spares I had left.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Capt Obvious said:


> They were the only spares I had left.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


If I were you I'd just hang onto it until another pair of better-suited hands comes your way.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Btruijens said:


>


This chick is supposed to be the poster child for psychotic girlfriendship, but I find her strangely alluring.

Her psychosis, I mean, whether real or feigned. It arouses my own psychosis. 
And her teeth ! Some'm about those pearly whites.

I think she and I could do some seriously, professionally kinky stuff involving... watches.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

True Confession: I don't "get" what the big deal is about faceted crystals. I know a lot of posters here love them, but they just don't appeal to me at all.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

I wear a watch to bed, but never look at it during the night.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Speaking of quickies, I have to take off my watch before I do anything with my wife. Crazy, I know but she claims the bezels scratch her. Women. So particular.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Speaking of quickies, I have to take off my watch before I do anything with my wife. Crazy, I know but she claims the bezels scratch her. Women. So particular.


My wife kinda enjoys it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

jisham said:


> Love the show, first watched it in my pre-wus days.
> 
> Watched it again recently (post-WUS), and all I could ever notice is Clay's Gold Rolex. And it did nothing to improve my opinion of either Clay or gold Rolexes.


Nero wears a Panerai. Not sure which model, though.


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> Speaking of quickies, I have to take off my watch before I do anything with my wife. Crazy, I know but she claims the bezels scratch her. Women. So particular.


You know you're meant to wear your watches on your wrist, right? ;-)


----------



## Micky (Jun 3, 2014)

My girl gets nasty when I piss her off. She then often yells at me "why don't you go f*** your watches!" or "get off me, put a watch around your d*** and mast****** with it!" when I try to make up for my wrongdoings, lol. 

Why do women always think that we want sex when we get cuddly anyway?

O well.. She's a beast at times!


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Help! My wife has taken me shopping and there is no exit strategy!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Micky (Jun 3, 2014)

Call a friend, tell him your location and to put on a mask, then rob you guys. Only way to get out of there..


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

.


----------



## Micky (Jun 3, 2014)

Or better even, pretend having a heart attack.

I'd prefer sitting at the police station or the hospital over shopping with the wife any time!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I am so deeply offended by what one of my watches just sold for on eBay, I want to let the entire global watch community know how much they let me down.

And now I get to look forward to those jackals at eBay taking their chunk of my meager recompense. Gah!

Where the hell are these kinds of deals when I'M cruising watches on eBay?


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm a Vostok enthusiast, but I have not seen The Life aquatic and I do not like the "Zissou" dial.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

One of my factors in buying a watch is not only how it fits in my growing collection but also how much of my current straps can be used with it. Similar thing when I'm preordering watches, how much of the free straps can go with my current watches? I can't be the only one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Micky said:


> My girl... She then often yells at me *"why don't you go f*** your watches!"* or *"get off me, put a watch around your d*** and mast****** with it!"* when I try to make up for my wrongdoings, lol.
> 
> O well.. She's a beast at times!


I love the sound of German, when spoken by women.
It always sounds super tender and yet super serious at the same time... like some seriously tender scheeat's gon' go down. On time. With proper gear. :-!b-)

So, I would like to hear that in German. Preferably said in a "beastly serious" way. ;-)


----------



## Micky (Jun 3, 2014)

Lol, too funny! 

I agree, german sounds gentle but harsh at the same time.

I always wonder how german sounds to foreigners, I've been told by english natives that to them it sounds similar to arabic.

My girlfriend is turkish and speaks with an cute accent, so that makes her even more adorable when swearing.

I could hook you up with some german phone sex hotlines if you wish, I'm sure they'll tell you what you'd like to hear


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

You can always count on a German to have dirtier thoughts than you 

German gals are terribly underrated cause people don't know this simple fact.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

The outrage over the Deep Blue military 300 makes me giggle. So silly.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> The outrage over the Deep Blue military 300 makes me giggle. So silly.


Let's be honest. The outrage about any watch is ridiculous.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> The outrage over the Deep Blue military 300 makes me giggle. So silly.


I don't understand why anyone gets upset about homage watches. People usually buy the "real deal" for a reason, and even at roughly the same price point I don't think many consumers who seriously considering the Turtle is going to buy the Deep Blue instead. The Turtle is a bruiser, the Deep Blue is a cruiser.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Capt Obvious said:


> My wife kinda enjoys it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


The quickie or the watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> The quickie or the watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hehe both

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Mike_1 said:


> I hate to say it, but it sounds rather as though you are comparing watches with faecal matter.
> 
> Daring!


Cue that scene from Pulp Fiction....


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Headed to the Doctor for a 6 month check up today. I think I will wear my Titanium watch to help reduce my Body weight when I get on the scales. |>


----------



## Micky (Jun 3, 2014)

@Chronopolis

I read the message you deleted a couple of hours ago, but couldn't answer.

You dirty, dirty man!


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

I guess I should confess that I have TWO white watches. What's even worse is that I have a beard and tattoos (and not in the hipster way).

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Micky (Jun 3, 2014)

Yes, I know what you're talking about. 

Other than the outlines, I haven't shaved for 3 years. My avatar is old, the beard is over 40 cm in length now. I tie it and wear a ponytail in my face as it is more disturbing when left untied! How did that even happen? 

I also have a dumb dragon tat on my right arm that was made in Thailand when I was 19 and it looks ridiculous.

I have thoughts at time of turning fully viking and also getting my whole body tattooed just to get rid of that dragon. I don't want to get it lasered and think that only full body tats really look awesome.

But, I'm turning 30 this summer, so maybe I shouldn't, lol.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

pyddet said:


> I guess I should confess that I have TWO white watches. What's even worse is that I have a beard and tattoos (*and not in the hipster way*).


O rly?
I love how everyone is afraid of the "hipster" label. It's just like homages - stop worrying & love what you like. And just what is this line of demarcation between a beard & tattoos in the (assuming "authentic") "non hipster way"?

Confession: I wish my beard were thicker, as it is, it doesn't look particularly masculine when grown out. As a result (though wet shaving has a certain romance to it) I would rather not have to deal with facial hair at all. And since wet shaving is not a quick process, I usually just do an electric trimmer. Does that make me a *gasp* metrosexual?

I wonder what the next label will be to describe men's appearances/interests. Perhaps I will declare my own: _Horoloster_.

No?

Horosexual?


----------



## Greensweeps (Jun 28, 2010)

1. I feel like a square G-Shock offers the best value in the world of watches.

2. Every time I think about my Aqua Terra costing as much as a high-end Stax headphone system, I feel like crying.

Yeah, I put too much money in the wrong hobby.


----------



## Micky (Jun 3, 2014)

I tell you what, I wish I could shave every day again! Takes like 5 minutes.. 

My daily beard routine takes an hour some times (bad beard days do exist, lol) starting at the shower. Shampooing it every other day, but shampoo from hair gets in every day and getting it out of there completely just takes time. I shake myself like a dog for a minute when I turn off the water. Then I dry it with a towel for a couple minutes. Right after I brush it to get it straight and that takes the most time. After brushing I take a little bit of oil and massage it in my beard and face. I then have to blow dry it while combing to make it even straighter. When this is done I use about 8 hair ties to tie my beard into a ponytail. After that I take some beard balm to form my mustache as I hate hairs in my mouth.

This whole process I have to go through every morning, everytime I shower if I want to look human and not like some sort of ape, lol.

So, shaving everyday isn't too bad really.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Micky said:


> I tell you what, I wish I could shave every day again! Takes like 5 minutes..
> 
> My daily beard routine takes an hour some times (bad beard days do exist, lol) starting at the shower. Shampooing it every other day, but shampoo from hair gets in every day and getting it out of there completely just takes time. I shake myself like a dog for a minute when I turn off the water. Then I dry it with a towel for a couple minutes. Right after I brush it to get it straight and that takes the most time. After brushing I take a little bit of oil and massage it in my beard and face. I then have to blow dry it while combing to make it even straighter. When this is done I use about 8 hair ties to tie my beard into a ponytail. After that I take some beard balm to form my mustache as I hate hairs in my mouth.
> 
> ...


Why not just trim it back a bit? My beard is about the length of yours in your avatar, and my daily beard care routine only takes about five minutes, though by the look of it your hair might be finer than mine.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

georgefl74 said:


> You can always count on a German to have dirtier thoughts than you
> 
> German gals are terribly underrated cause people don't know this simple fact.


No matter how kind and dirty you can be in your thoughts, remember: German children are kinder.

...
...
...

Get it?


----------



## Micky (Jun 3, 2014)

Yeah, my head and beard hair isn't wire thick, always been on the soft side. 

With the length that I had in the avatar it also took me like 5 minutes to get ready, but once you really let it grow you just get used to it. All the work that went and continues to go into it.. The Ponytail you play with all day long, the viking look, people reacting to it. I'm 6'8 and 275 pounds, with the beard it's all eyes on me, which can also be annoying. But starting conversations is easy. Strangers are approaching me daily if I smile at them. It's the beard I believe..

Every couple of month I dream about ripping it off my face and being clean again, but then I wake up and am happy that it was just a dream.

It's just so long already, can't bring myself to trim it off. My granny cries everytime she sees me though. So If I ever shave then probably for her, maybe as birthday present.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Can we get back to talking about watch confession.


----------



## Micky (Jun 3, 2014)

Beard envy..


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> No matter how kind and dirty you can be in your thoughts, remember: German children are kinder.
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...


They grow their kindness in gardens???

True story: My dad is German (low). Couldn't play in his own front yard in the 30's because people would eat him. Puts a whole new spin on the term.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Micky said:


> Beard envy..


In the States we have a charity called " Locks of Love" that lets you donate your hair to make wigs for cancer patients. Maybe you need to donate a good chunk of your beard to make face-wigs for some unfortunately bare-chinned fellows on this forum.


----------



## Micky (Jun 3, 2014)

Poor people, but I still had a good laugh, thanks for that! 

Imagination is better than any movie ever made.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cayabo said:


> True story: My dad is German (low).


So, a lowly German.
I know the type. Met a few in my time. ;-)


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Rocat said:


> Can we get back to talking about watch confession.


Yes.

I confess I am no longer wearing the watch that started me on this hobby but I cannot bear to part with it out of sentimentality.

I confess I judge others based on their opinions of watches. A coworker seems to always wear large Diesel and Akribos XXIV watches and I have heard ladies in the office compliment them. I now question the wisdom of anything any one of them say in meetings. However, I completely trust our IT guy with the Seiko Orange Monster.

I confess to being so biased against Mercedes hands that the only watch I would purchase with them is a Timex Waterbury. I know they are called Mercedes hands but I always see a baby bird head. Similarly, cathedral hands look like a tulip bud to me. Snowflake hands just look like watch hands designed with those painted triangular wooden tiles that are most often arranged into the silhouette of a sailboat.

I confess I am still using this confession thread to just air my disapproval of certain watches and the people who wear them.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I confess that I am turning to higher end watches and beater quartz watches. But I cannot stop scrolling through the Affordables forum. 

At the same time I am trying to reduce my bloated collection, I keep on selling and buying, and frequently in the same hour. 

I don't like it when people pay PP F&F when I'm trying to sell something. What if I was a scammer and ran away with their $150 gift all the while laughing maniacally? Think, people. There's a reason why we use PP.

F&F should only be used to pay a large amount of money to Nigerian scammers pretending to be your dearest granny traveling in the remotest wilds of Europe and having her wallet and passport stolen and no place to stay.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

fishrose said:


> Maybe you need to donate a good chunk of your beard to make face-wigs for some unfortunately bare-chinned fellows on this forum.


The problems is: it is very hard to distinguish between beard hair and pubic hair.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> The problems is: it is very hard to distinguish between beard hair and pubic hair.


And sometimes, wrist hair. (How's that for getting the thread back on subject?) (I tried.)


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I was really tempted to post a wrist shot from Google images with my last post, but opted not to. Figured it would be a picture of someone around here, and bad form.


----------



## Micky (Jun 3, 2014)

You guys keep tearing me up! 

Best thread on WUS &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sabadabadoo said:


> The problems is: it is very hard to distinguish between beard hair and pubic hair.


What's all this about public hair?
Must we air everything in public?
Can't we have some decency and keep some things in privates?


----------



## Micky (Jun 3, 2014)

NO! This is the confessions thread!


----------



## MrWatchologist (Jan 28, 2017)

1. My G-Shock has seen the most wrist time so far in my collection

2. I sometimes feel self-conscious wearing my nicer watches due to the possibility of coming off as materialistic especially among my professors who, as an overall population, never seem to wear watches.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

All those poor guys that have to suffer with cold faces in the winter........ terrible, just terrible. 


Since i have bought my SKX, i find myself looking at them still, and looking at mods for them.......


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

MrWatchologist said:


> 2. I sometimes feel self-conscious wearing my nicer watches due to the possibility of coming off as materialistic especially among my professors who, as an overall population, never seem to wear watches.


Luckily, the general population knows very little about watches and think the most expensive watch in the world is a Rolex and that costs $5000 USD. Everything else might as well be a Timex to them.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> MrWatchologist said:
> 
> 
> > 2. I sometimes feel self-conscious wearing my nicer watches due to the possibility of coming off as materialistic especially among my professors who, as an overall population, never seem to wear watches.
> ...


This. My friends asked me way rappers were rapping about APs and hublots, and why thwy couldnt afford rolexes...... my laughter embarassed the hell outta em.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Passing by jewelery store I've discovered that watches in showcases lower the value of the watches displayed alltogether (to me of course). All those hoards of pieces ticking (or not ticking) next to others, all so shiny - they look like toys or some 10$ pieces! I don't know, maybe I have to try to look at them separately, but it's too blingy at times. Cures me right out of even thinking about buying one, so that's that.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I confess to walking into watch showrooms and asking to try on a watch in the middle of the showcase by its item code just to see the look of bewilderment into the face of the twenty-something brunette who doesn't have a clue about which watch I want her to reach for.

The ensuing dialogue always cracks me up inside. e.g :
-I would like to try on that SRP637
-Err..you mean the...
That one right next to the SKX009
-The ...red...?
-No, that one by the SKX781
-Ah...the...
-Yes. The one to the left of that orange monstrosity
-Right!
-No, to the left
-....


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

Yesterday I forgot to put a watch on. I don't know why this happened, this never happens, even when I'm late. After work I had a drinks and diner get-together with friends, but I went home first to put on a watch. This is completely normal, right?

Off-topic: Sometimes the whole page appears in the Quick reply box, always with the Braithwaith ad at the top; I wonder what would happen if I posted that quick reply.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> The problems is: it is very hard to distinguish between beard hair and pubic hair.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you need to pay more attention to which end you're looking at.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> This chick is supposed to be the poster child for psychotic girlfriendship, but I find her strangely alluring.
> 
> Her psychosis, I mean, whether real or feigned. It arouses my own psychosis.
> And her teeth ! Some'm about those pearly whites.
> ...


Crazy is sexy! This was a tough lesson for me and caused a lot of pain. I stay away now, but that look in the eyes....mmm, mmm, mmm!


----------



## Micky (Jun 3, 2014)

Who are you guys talking about? 

I love hot but crazy chicks..Mhh


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jisham said:


> I think you need to pay more attention to which end you're looking at.


Its genuinely hard to tell with some folks


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

I love my Bulova Moon Watch but none of their other designs appeal to me at all. I want a sweeping second hand quartz real bad, but pretty much every one of their watches that features the movement leaves me cold. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> I confess to walking into watch showrooms and asking to try on a watch in the middle of the showcase by its item code just to see the look of bewilderment into the face of the twenty-something brunette who doesn't have a clue about which watch I want her to reach for.
> 
> The ensuing dialogue always cracks me up inside. e.g :
> -I would like to try on that SRP637
> ...


Now that's funny. Funny but oh so true.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

FrankDerek said:


> Off-topic: Sometimes the whole page appears in the Quick reply box, always with the Braithwaith ad at the top; I wonder what would happen if I posted that quick reply.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I had an ad up on eBay selling a pack of 3 used NATO straps and bleeding International Watchman complained and took it down. What a bunch of ..... Lost 2 watchers. For 3 used straps....

I confess wishing they sell the strap that hangs the lot of them


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Speaking of quickies, I have to take off my watch before I do anything with my wife. Crazy, I know but she claims the bezels scratch her. Women. So particular.


 I wanted to be witty and quote my favorite post from this thread about the guy who broke his watch while.... doing something with his wife. I've referred to it before, but figured I do the due-diligence and find the original post and quote it properly.

Well, I just wasted an *entire* day, reading this thread from the beginning through 300 pages or so until I saw my first reference to it, and I never did find the dang original post!

I don't know if I missed it, it got deleted, or it was in a different thread thread, or if I just plain imagined it.

It was a fun trip down memory lane, however.

I did however, find what I believe is the first mention of a theory I've pondered about:



Mr. James Duffy said:


> The Seiko SKX and SARB033/035 are usually recommended by the second page regardless of what is asked by the original post.


(F71 True Confessions - Page 171)

and Mr. Womble's follow-up that gives it a name:



mrwomble said:


> I believe that's referred to as "Duffy's law".


(F71 True Confessions - Page 172)


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

I saw an Orient Mako in the wild today. I am from an extremely rural and "hick" area so seeing any watch but a Timex is quite rare. Thought about starting a conversation with them but decided against it.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> I confess to walking into watch showrooms and asking to try on a watch in the middle of the showcase by its item code just to see the look of bewilderment into the face of the twenty-something brunette who doesn't have a clue about which watch I want her to reach for.
> 
> The ensuing dialogue always cracks me up inside. e.g :
> -I would like to try on that SRP637
> ...


that happened at the Seiko outlet store in Vegas. i was using the nicknames (cocktail time, turtle, tuna, monster, Etc) the poor girl hd no idea what i was talking about...... the guys at the Citizen store were on it tho.


----------



## fiona_jdn (Sep 29, 2015)

I was at a course today, sitting next to a handsome man with an interesting watch.

He was on my right, so I spent half the day trying to position my left hand so he could see I also liked watches, whilst trying to get a good look at his watch to ID the brand/model. 

I'm not very good at this.


----------



## Micky (Jun 3, 2014)

fiona_jdn said:


> I was at a course today, sitting next to a handsome man with an interesting watch.
> 
> He was on my right, so I spent half the day trying to position my left hand so he could see I also liked watches, whilst trying to get a good look at his watch to ID the brand/model.
> 
> I'm not very good at this.


Adorable!

Men are not good at this either, so next time just tell him that you like his watch. Good ice breaker.

He may not even be into watches, but possibly into you


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Micky said:


> Adorable!
> 
> Men are not good at this either, so next time just tell him that you like his watch. Good ice breaker.
> 
> He may not even be into watches, but possibly into you


If he's into watches you'll probably read all about it in this thread anyway


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I am staying at a resort in the Caribbean and people rush to the pool early in the morning and put towels on the chairs to "save them" for themselves and friends. It just started to down pour heavily and I am watching all the towels get soaked. This makes me smile.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Houls said:


> I am staying at a resort in the Caribbean and people rush to the pool early in the morning and put towels on the chairs to "save them" for themselves and friends. It just started to down pour heavily and I am watching all the towels get soaked. This makes me smile.


I get a chuckle out of that too. Even better is when the towels have been sitting there for hours the staff goes around and picks them all up.

Where are you staying if you don't mind sharing? I'm trying to book a trip in a month or so and can't decide where I want to go.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

fiona_jdn said:


> I was at a course today, sitting next to a handsome man with an interesting watch.
> 
> He was on my right, so I spent half the day trying to position my left hand so he could see I also liked watches, whilst trying to get a good look at his watch to ID the brand/model.
> 
> I'm not very good at this.


*point with left hand & quick wrist shimmy* "Pardon my interruption, but I didn't catch that last bit, what is it you wrote here?"


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I get a chuckle out of that too. Even better is when the towels have been sitting there for hours the staff goes around and picks them all up.
> 
> Where are you staying?


Frenchman's Cove St. Thomas, USVI


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Houls said:


> I am staying at a resort in the Caribbean and people rush to the pool early in the morning and put towels on the chairs to "save them" for themselves and friends. It just started to down pour heavily and I am watching all the towels get soaked. This makes me smile.


That's funny.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Minitron said:


> I saw an Orient Mako in the wild today. I am from an extremely rural and "hick" area so seeing any watch but a Timex is quite rare. Thought about starting a conversation with them but decided against it.


That is better than my town where most attempts to ask about a watch on someone's wrist is met with, "I don't know, it's something my wife bought me," or worse, "It's a Rolex of some kind."


----------



## fiona_jdn (Sep 29, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Micky said:
> 
> 
> > Adorable!
> ...


It's possible I skimmed the WRUW thread to see if he'd posted !


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Houls said:


> I am staying at a resort in the Caribbean and people rush to the pool early in the morning and put towels on the chairs to "save them" for themselves and friends. It just started to down pour heavily and I am watching all the towels get soaked. This makes me smile.


the best is when other people blantantly ignore the toel and take the chair. seen more then a few idiots get into fisttocuffs over this. and of course none of them can fight so it adds to the hilarity


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

First in on Friday?

Trying a macchiato for the 1st time on a day that I am enraged was not the wisest choice.

I also just realized, after many weeks, that there was an "X" button on those announcements about bogus emails on my settings page.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

saturnine said:


> First in on Friday?
> 
> Trying a macchiato for the 1st time on a day that I am enraged was not the wisest choice.
> 
> I also just realized, after many weeks, that there was an "X" button on those announcements about bogus emails on my settings page.


Omg thanks for the tip about the 'x'!

Which "macchiato" did you try? Should have been tiny (in a demitasse), delicious, and with a sparkling water sidecar.

Macchiato is my favorite coffee drink, but I never know exactly what I'll get when I order one.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

saturnine said:


> I also just realized, after many weeks, that there was an "X" button on those announcements about bogus emails on my settings page.


 I thought I was bad in taking two days to notice....

Where is Capt. Obvious when you need him?


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

daschlag said:


> Omg thanks for the tip about the 'x'!
> 
> Which "macchiato" did you try? Should have been tiny (in a demitasse), delicious, and with a sparkling water sidecar.
> 
> Macchiato is my favorite coffee drink, but I never know exactly what I'll get when I order one.


*Hat tip*

An "Ethiopian" macchiato at my local Ethiopian coffee shop. She claims it is stronger than a regular...whatever the case, it was certainly stronger than their latte or my tea. It was a double, & tasted much like a latte though more compact. I regrettably had it to go, otherwise it may have been offered with a sidecar & sambusa. I should experiment at home, since I haven't put my demitasses to use in a long time.

Regarding your experience, I've found similar results when ordering cappuccino's - but there's usually too much foam. However, I found on vacation in Italy (a long time ago  ) that cappuccinos were far better & consistent across that beautiful land. And café au lait's in Paris had no body & somehow seemed more watery than "coffee with milk" should be. Rest assured, the ambiance more than made up for it.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I posted in this thread a while back saying that although I have an SKX 009 which I'm very fond of, I could never bond with the SKX 007 having bought and flipped two of them.
In both cases I flipped them within a fortnight.
I'm now on my third 007 having just bought what I suspect is the last of the J models.
Let's see how long this one lasts.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Sminkypinky said:


> I posted in this thread a while back saying that although I have an SKX 009 which I'm very fond of, I could never bond with the SKX 007 having bought and flipped two of them.
> In both cases I flipped them within a fortnight.
> I'm now on my third 007 having just bought what I suspect is the last of the J models.
> Let's see how long this one lasts.


I have never liked the SKX007 and 009 but immediately bonded with the 013 and 171 because they are just off the beaten path when it comes to the beloved SKX line.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

jisham said:


> I thought I was bad in taking two days to notice....
> 
> Where is Capt. Obvious when you need him?


I was asleep lol.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Of course when I finally settle on a watch to buy, I go to the website and it's out of stock. It was in stock a few days ago. Argh!

And going through WatchRecon indicates that it's rarer than hen's teeth. That's a good start to the weekend.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> Of course when I finally settle on a watch to buy, I go to the website and it's out of stock. It was in stock a few days ago. Argh!
> 
> And going through WatchRecon indicates that it's rarer than hen's teeth. That's a good start to the weekend.


this happened to me a few weeks ago. also happened with a pair of work boots for work. in 30 minutes....... called, had em in stock, got in the truck, drove to the store, and they were gone.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

I... I want a Squale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I have never liked the SKX007 and 009 but immediately bonded with the 013 and 171 because they are just off the beaten path when it comes to the beloved SKX line.


What makes you prefer the 013 to the 007? Isn't it exactly the same other than the smaller size?

I'm not a fan of the 171. The stainless steel bezels without an insert just don't do it for me. I love the SKX173 though.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

fishrose said:


> What makes you prefer the 013 to the 007? Isn't it exactly the same other than the smaller size?


There is something about the size of it that makes me like how it looks. I bought it because it is smaller after trying on the SKX007 and thinking it looked too big and not liking the insert. I will confess part of me loves it because it is NOT a 007 or 009 and I like the novelty of mini-SKX. I definitely prefer stainless steel bezels and my SKX013 is my only diver with a color aluminum insert.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> There is something about the size of it that makes me like how it looks. I bought it because it is smaller after trying on the SKX007 and thinking it looked too big and not liking the insert. I will confess part of me loves it because it is NOT a 007 or 009 and I like the novelty of mini-SKX. *I definitely prefer stainless steel bezels* and my SKX013 is my only diver with a color aluminum insert.


I guess that's proof that great minds don't always think alike. ;-)


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Used my bezel to tally beers tonight as I thought the bar had been adding extras to the bill recently..."I didn't drink that many, did I?" Worked out tonight but could be because I ran my mouth about keeping track after a few. Also confess that I had too many hot wings. Poor chickens


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Tanker G1 said:


> I confess that I had too many hot wings. Poor chickens


That is erotic (Chronopolis would have said): "The difference between being erotic and being kinky; being erotic you eat the wings, being kinky you eat the whole chicken".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sabadabadoo said:


> That is erotic (Chronopolis would have said): "The difference between being erotic and being kinky; being erotic you eat the wings, being kinky you eat the whole chicken".


A novice in the mondo trasho of Chronopolis.

Please google John Waters' _Pink Flamingos_. for proper instructions regarding chickens, kink, and erotica. ;-)


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

I basically don't read the manuals that come with all my watches. Chronos, GMTs, etc. But I have a Solar Citizen Minute Repeater Perpetual Calendar-Calibre 9000-- with alarm, and with as many dials and hands as a Space Shuttle. It comes with a manual on paper as thick as some novels, and it's also down loadable. It drives me nuts. Has more complications than Kim Kardashian.

With it's crown, three other multiple function buttons that all, when pressed in different combinations, do different things in or out of conjunction, it makes it hard for even a Mechanical Engineer to set up.

The manual must have originally been written in Mandarin Chinese, 'translated' into Japanese, then to Pig Latin and finally to English.

No matter how we (my wife is an engineer) set it up---the dang watch's little man inside, striking the internal minute repeater 'bell'--supposedly a settable sound/repeater/alarm, makes it goes off at times we didn't mean it to. 

And if you let the solar reserve go down, it's start all over, folks. Watch stays on the shelf quite a bit. Instead of buying a watch, it's more like I'm wed to it, that I'm the fecking 'Bride of Chucky'--it's surreal! Instead of the 'bell'--it ought to use that cackling, taunting laugh Chucky has!

I guess that's why God didn't give me endless sums of money enough to buy a $24,000,000 Patek Philippe Supercomplication Pocket Watch. At least then, I could hire a horologist to keep it set and kept in a quiet room so I can use it once or twice a year.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Why are hemorrhoids called hemorrhoids and asteroids called asteroids? Wouldn't it make more sense if it was the other way around? But if that was true, then a proctologist would be an astronaut.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Why are hemorrhoids called hemorrhoids and asteroids called asteroids? Wouldn't it make more sense if it was the other way around? But if that was true, then a proctologist would be an astronaut.


Having a lovely English second language Asian wife, this subject intrigues, yet irritates me. Our English language is nutzoid. For every rule, there's exceptions.

We drive on a parkway, we park on a drive way. She wears a 'a pair' of panties and 'A' brassiere. Your nose can run and your feet can smell. They call it a 'TV set'--but you only get one. Why is it so hard to remember how to spell mnemonic? Why is the word abbreviation so long? Why does the word monosyllabic consist of five syllables? Why is phonetic not spelled phonetically?

In what other language do they call the third hand on the clock the second hand?

Don't get me started....


----------



## doubleosullivan (Aug 18, 2014)

I got into watches by selling fake rolexs in high school. My aunt worked in Manhattan, would buy them for $10 and I would flip them for $25-50 in CT. I was part of the problem. 
Wow that felt good


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

doubleosullivan said:


> I got into watches by selling fake rolexs in high school. My aunt worked in Manhattan, would buy them for $10 and I would flip them for $25-50 in CT. I was part of the problem.
> Wow that felt good


<applause> Now _*that's*_ a confession! ;-)


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

doubleosullivan said:


> I got into watches by selling fake rolexs in high school. My aunt worked in Manhattan, would buy them for $10 and I would flip them for $25-50 in CT. I was part of the problem.
> Wow that felt good


Were they the crappy tinny mezican ones? Or where they kinda decent? Used to go to mexico every year in mid school and high school. And would buy one, maybe 1 made it home.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

doubleosullivan said:


> I got into watches by selling fake rolexs in high school. My aunt worked in Manhattan, would buy them for $10 and I would flip them for $25-50 in CT. *I was part of the problem. Wow that felt good*


What problem? Seriously. Who got hurt? Did you force anyone to buy from you against their will?
...

You might be part of the problem NOW though, now that you feel good about fessing that.
That's how 'da man' get you to toe the line.
Go flip a billion dollars worth of nothing, you will even get legally sanctioned help to do more, and a fat bonus to boot.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Sent a watch for warranty service to SWI group (which has gone out of business while I was out of the country), I failed to catch up with WUS first when I came back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doubleosullivan (Aug 18, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Were they the crappy tinny mezican ones? Or where they kinda decent? Used to go to mexico every year in mid school and high school. And would buy one, maybe 1 made it home.


They were kind of decent. Mostly subs and presidentials. It was also 25 years ago


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

doubleosullivan said:


> They were kind of decent. Mostly subs and presidentials. It was also 25 years ago


Is your aunt still around?
Maybe you and me could go 'Breaking Bad.' Make some serious dough, yo.
You can be Heisenberg, if ya want. I'll be your Jesse, beeatch..... ;-)


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I don't wear this watch much anymore but I keep it because it takes great photos for the WRUW threads.....


----------



## doubleosullivan (Aug 18, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Is your aunt still around?
> Maybe you and me could go 'Breaking Bad.' Make some serious dough, yo.
> You can be Heisenberg, if ya want. I'll be your Jesse, beeatch..... ;-)


I'll make the call and you gas up the RV!


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Sent a watch for warranty service to SWI group (which has gone out of business while I was out of the country), I failed to catch up with WUS first when I came back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you get it back?


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I haven't been very active on the forum for the past couple of months. Among other reasons, one reason was to avoid making watch related purchases. Don't get me wrong, I do think about watches everyday, but being here actively makes me want to buy, buy, buy... Which is by the way a tricky thing to do when you have a negative bank balance - and no I'm not asking for donations 

Anyway, I felt like I really missed you guys  So after being here for a couple days, I ordered two (not inexpensive) straps, the bergeon 6767 with additional tips, some spring bars... Also, I am now trying to figure out how I could buy a new Diver!

For some reason I am pretty sure this kind of stuff doesn't only happen to me here. It's good to be back!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Robangel said:


> Don't get me started....


Okay, I promise!


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

WTM said:


> Did you get it back?


It was refused delivery, so per Usps it should be coming back to me at no cost ( since I used priority 2 day shipping) by the end of this week, but admittedly it is unnerving to not have a tracking number for the way back ( Usps covers the old one to avoid confusion).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't give a damn about the Oscars. Just give me some money and I"ll gladly go shopping for watches!


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> I don't give a damn about the Oscars.


Does anyone? I mean other than the circle-jerk members themselves?


----------



## Jumpmonkey (Mar 22, 2016)

Confessions:

1) I love divers. I've worn nothing but divers for nearly a solid year now. I currently wear a 300m Gas Diver. It will probably never get more than 5' under water.

2) I will put a leather strap on my diver and feel no shame whatsoever. I know "but it's a DIVER" well, I'm not, and I knew that when I bought the watch. And unlike some people, who apparently have random encounters with swimming pools often enough that they worry about that... I don't.

3) I shower with my watches. Hot water, water-vapor, soap-scum and detergents.

4) Rolex's look really boring to me.

5) I really like bracelets... because I'm lazy. I don't have to care about water when its on a diver. I don't have to worry about getting the right notch, I size it once and I'm done. I don't need to fiddle about to get it on; over the hand - on the wrist - snap the clasp - done.

6) I think low/mid end automatics are sucky old technology, like outhouses. You could certainly still take a dump in one, but who really wants to when there's modern plumbing.

7) I really like battery-powered, quartz watches. I wish that more mid/high end watches had good quartz movements in them.

8) I once spent two hours swimming about. When I got out of the pool I discovered that the crown had been unscrewed the entire time.

9) My entire collection is two. It's never been bigger than that.

10) I never buy a watch without my wife's knowledge and permission.


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> It was refused delivery, so per Usps it should be coming back to me at no cost ( since I used priority 2 day shipping) by the end of this week, but admittedly it is unnerving to not have a tracking number for the way back ( Usps covers the old one to avoid confusion).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Think you can still get it repaired under
warranty somewhere else?


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I have been sick for the better part of a week... so the watch I have chosen needs to be running already / set to the correct date and time.. because i am very irritable when I'm sick and messing about setting a watch would have ticked me off..

my patience for everything / one is quite limited when I am sick...


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

I like most versions of the Omega Speedmaster--great, timeless classic. I like the Seiko Orange Monster too--it was a game changer. Still wouldn't mind owning certain variations of the Speedie and used to want the nice Orange Monster.

But I've seen so much of them online that I'm tired of seeing them. Both are over saturated here and perhaps even in real life.

It's to the point where 'd much rather see the fascinating see through back of a Speedmaster or a nifty new strap on one than than an online photo! (especially on this site)

Great watches, but again, over saturated IMHO.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

My wife does! Which is what prompted my statement of annoyance. That said, I'd like to see the movies, but I don't feel the need to watch award shows about it.



Tanker G1 said:


> Does anyone? I mean other than the circle-jerk members themselves?


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Tanjecterly said:


> My wife does! Which is what prompted my statement of annoyance. That said, I'd like to see the movies, but I don't feel the need to watch award shows about it.


Yes, watching the Oscars themselves is painful. What is it, 2.75 hours of bad jokes & "Best sound editing in an independent foreign black & white animated movie short" & 15 minutes of awards that are interesting? I just copy the list of winners the day after - only to not find them anywhere b/c movie rental stores don't exist & the MPAA ensures that streaming options suck. So I laugh at the MPAA when I watch movies for free from the library (1 year later).


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Jumpmonkey said:


> ...
> 5) I really like bracelets... because I'm lazy. I don't have to care about water when its on a diver. I don't have to worry about getting the right notch, I size it once and I'm done. *I don't need to fiddle about to get it on*; over the hand - on the wrist - snap the clasp - done.


This brings to mind a Seinfeld episode:

Jerry: You gotta shake it up.

Elaine: No. I'm sick of shaking. You've got to shake everything.

*Jerry picks up the bottle and shakes it gently.*

Jerry: Yeah, that's a real nuisance. This is killing me.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Sent a watch for warranty service to SWI group (which has gone out of business while I was out of the country), I failed to catch up with WUS first when I came back





WTM said:


> Think you can still get it repaired under
> warranty somewhere else?


If I remember correctly, SWI used a service called ILS warranty.

Try contacting them here: [email protected]

Their website:
http://www.ilswatchwarranty.com


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

I confess that I believe most of the posters in the 'deals only dammit' thread are a bunch of no-fun babies.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> I confess that I believe most of the posters in the 'deals only dammit' thread are a bunch of no-fun babies.


I confess that I believe most of the posters on this thread are a 'fun only' bunch, no deals baby!


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm starting to tire of all the "retro"/"re-release" of iconic or otherwise infamous watches. Even Vostok(!). I usually dislike them b/c they're larger than the originals or have some other detail wrong. Or mostly, just look too "new". And the "vintage lume" - gah.

_I confess I have plans to experiment with tinting my own lume, for use on my own "retro" mod of an iconic watch (or 2)._


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Tanker G1 said:


> I confess that I believe most of the posters in the 'deals only dammit' thread are a bunch of no-fun babies.


To be fair, you waltzed into the "impulse buy" safe zone and started trying to dispense sound financial advice. It *could be* perceived that you are the one who is no fun.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Tanker G1 said:


> I confess that I believe most of the posters in the 'deals only dammit' thread are a bunch of no-fun babies.


Some side discussion is fine IMO but if I have to read one more complaint about slow shipping from Christopher Ward in that thread...


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> A novice in the mondo trasho of Chronopolis.
> 
> Please google John Waters' _Pink Flamingos_. for proper instructions regarding chickens, kink, and erotica. ;-)


LOL oh god...

Obscure reference... The flamingo (plastic) was created in Leominster Massachusetts by Don Featherstone while working for Union Products Inc. ...Yup... I'll show myself out...

Confession,
I recently went one week wearing the same watch... And it felt OK.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

- When I started falling in love with automatics, the idea of getting a skeleton case sounded extremely exciting. Although I still like a few models here and there, I really don't thing I will own one (anytime soon at least).

- A few years ago, I really didn't appreciate dive watches, and didn't understand the ones who did. Now I love divers.

- Makes me kind of nervous to think about how my taste could possibly change in the future, because frankly, I like how my taste is now


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

RainDog said:


> - When I started falling in love with automatics, the idea of getting a skeleton case sounded extremely exciting. Although I still like a few models here and there, I really don't thing I will own one (anytime soon at least).
> 
> - A few years ago, I really didn't appreciate dive watches, and didn't understand the ones who did. Now I love divers.
> 
> - Makes me kind of nervous to think about how my taste could possibly change in the future, because frankly, I like how my taste is now


I barely recognize the man who posted his first confessions here so many months ago. That is because I am wearing more awesome watches now.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

I want a square/rectangular ~30's style watch but I know I will look like a total dork wearing it. Also they have no date so it is baiscally useless for me. Love the old designs of Circa watches. Also they are quartz only. Would not buy a vintage watch cause it would cost stupid money and can fall apart at any given moment. Also I said I am not byuing watches anymore.









The Circas in question


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Confession...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> Confession...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nutella is now ruined for me.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Tremec said:


> Confession,
> I recently went one week wearing the same watch... And it felt OK.


*wide-eyed*
Share your secret, sage


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

ARMADUK said:


> I want a square/rectangular ~30's style watch but I know I will look like a total dork wearing it. Also they have no date so it is baiscally useless for me. Love the old designs of Circa watches. Also they are quartz only. Would not buy a vintage watch cause it would cost stupid money and can fall apart at any given moment. Also I said I am not byuing watches anymore.
> 
> View attachment 11018578
> 
> ...


Casio makes some good looking square watches for not much money Casio Men's Analog Quartz Stainless Steel Black Leather Watch MTP-V007L-7E1 | eBay I bought one of these after watching Mad Men and seeing Don Draper wear the Reverso. It was as close as I could get on my budget..


----------



## KIP_NZ (Nov 23, 2015)

Seeing as its now 8pm in NZ and 2am EST on the 28th I think its save to confess this:

I've been way to excited to wish this thread a happy birthday.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY THREAD!


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Tremec said:


> Confession,
> I recently went one week wearing the same watch... And it felt OK.


I'm trying it right now (after looking at recently resurrected 'The One Watch a Week' thread last weekend), it's cool for now, since it's only Tuesday.


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

Robangel said:


> In what other language do they call the third hand on the clock the second hand?


Spanish: Segundero
French: secondes
Italian: Secondi
Catalan: dels segons

Seems pretty standard for me



Tremec said:


> Confession,
> I recently went one week wearing the same watch... And it felt OK.


As I travel a lot for work this is a normal practice for me.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

daschlag said:


> To be fair, you waltzed into the "impulse buy" safe zone and started trying to dispense sound financial advice. It *could be* perceived that you are the one who is no fun.


Everything he said was right, but he chose the wrong forum. "Heads Up" is a temple of fiscal irresponsibility, and preaching to the heathens will likely get you banned.


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

I prefer quartz.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Roy Hobbs said:


> I prefer quartz.


Since I started doing my own battery changes, I have restored my appreciation for quartz movements. However, it now drives me bananas when I see a quartz watch running more than 5s fast or slow at any moment or rubbing +/-2s per day.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Pato_Lucas said:


> Spanish: Segundero
> French: secondes
> Italian: Secondi
> Catalan: dels segons
> ...


It is the same in any language I know of (not only Latin languages) as the minute (prime minute = first small part) is the first division by sixty of the hour and seconds are the second minute.

As far as I know it was translated into Latin, and from there to all other languages, from the Arab original.


----------



## Jumpmonkey (Mar 22, 2016)

Confession:

I have two watches. I'm thinking of selling the one... and not buying another.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

WTM said:


> Think you can still get it repaired under
> warranty somewhere else?


I managed to get the mothership to accept the warranty : that means a trip to GmbH!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Barry S said:


> If I remember correctly, SWI used a service called ILS warranty.
> 
> Try contacting them here: [email protected]
> 
> ...


I tried that: no response from ILS, but the mothership in Germany accepted the claim! Sending it as soon as I receive it back.

And Porsche Design is not even listed in the ILS line up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

I confess that I've now overpaid for 3 Seiko watches, just because they were pretty.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I tried that: no response from ILS, but the mothership in Germany accepted the claim! Sending it as soon as I receive it back.
> 
> And Porsche Design is not even listed in the ILS line up.


That's great to hear.

Unfortunately, further research reveals that ILS was likely just another division of SWI as their address comes up in some searches as SWI and their phone number does not connect. (101 S. State Rd. 7 Suite 201Hollywood, FL 33023, 866-746-7794)


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

People that list the words "phone" & "email" before said info in their email signatures. Really?


----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

I confess that I don't know or care to count how many watches I've just set to 1, for March 1st.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Been binge watching VIKINGS.
Just. Can't. Stop... thinking about what watch I would've been wearing if I had been one of the berserkers bashing the brains out of the Saxons in England.


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

Patent Guy said:


> I confess that I don't know or care to count how many watches I've just set to 1, for March 1st.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I admit I forgot it was March 1st

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I set my automatic that is currently running and that has a date for the March 1 date. I'll have to find my quartz date and set that too. Maybe tonight. There is a benefit to running only one automatic at a time.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I give up ... why does anybody set all their watches to March 1? Why not set them as you take them out to wear them?


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I give up ... why does anybody set all their watches to March 1? Why not set them as you take them out to wear them?


If its my quartz watches I set them all at once. My autos, I set as I wear them.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I give up ... why does anybody set all their watches to March 1? Why not set them as you take them out to wear them?


This was just another excuse to play with them. Nothing more pressing than having a bit of enjoyment.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Been binge watching VIKINGS.
> Just. Can't. Stop... thinking about what watch I would've been wearing if I had been one of the berserkers bashing the brains out of the Saxons in England.


Lagertha is such a babe.


----------



## Boinar (Jul 15, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Been binge watching VIKINGS.
> Just. Can't. Stop... thinking about what watch I would've been wearing if I had been one of the berserkers bashing the brains out of the Saxons in England.


Standard wis answer: Clearly all vikings would wear an skx007.


----------



## Boinar (Jul 15, 2014)

I should confess to having read every singel post in the heads up thread without buying a watch for two years. It's so addictive.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Been binge watching VIKINGS.
> Just. Can't. Stop... thinking about what watch I would've been wearing if I had been one of the berserkers bashing the brains out of the Saxons in England.


Wow. Just spent the past few weeks binging the *entire* show so far. We might be separated at birth, and that scares the heck out of me.



fishrose said:


> Lagertha is such a babe.


And a Viking warrior, what's not to love?



Boinar said:


> Standard wis answer: Clearly all vikings would wear an skx007.


Duffy's Law!

ObConfession: I think I am part Viking from all the damage I have done to watches with snap/press on casebacks. I've decapitated quartz coils with case knives, and I've drawn blood, usually my own.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

jisham said:


> ...I've decapitated quartz coils with *case knives*, and I've drawn blood, usually my own.


Still using those old things? Join the 21st century Leif.

Problem solved. Works well on Vostok bezels also.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Boinar said:


> I should confess to having read every singel post in the heads up thread without buying a watch for two years. It's so addictive.


You're the only one doing it right, then!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Boinar said:


> Standard wis answer: Clearly all vikings would wear an skx007.


Come on. Vikings would wear G-Shocks for sure. Or, perhaps for those dressier Viking moments ...

https://www.jswatch.com/collection/


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Come on. Vikings would wear G-Shocks for sure. Or, perhaps for those dressier Viking moments ...
> 
> https://www.jswatch.com/collection/


Vikings wear the watches of their dead enemies. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Still using those old things? Join the 21st century Leif.
> 
> Problem solved. Works well on Vostok bezels also.


I prefer one of these instead:








Repeating myself from a previous post (Certina DS 2 PreciDrive watches - Page 83)



jisham said:


> I have done damage to watches (and nearly to my fingers as well) with a basic case knife. I highly recommend the style shown in the picture above. You can adjust the thumb-wheel to put just enough pressure on the caseback with the knife, then the knife is free to pivot and open the caseback, while the vertical guides prevent the knife from flying into the watch, possibly nicking a coil, or worse - your hands. They are easy to use once you try it.
> 
> I bought one on EBay as "Watch Case Opener For Snap On Backs Black In Color" for around $36 USD just a few months ago. You may be able to find one cheaper if you are comfortable with chinese sources. There's not much to it, I'd imagine even the cheap ones work fine.


EDIT: I have to admit, for the price of your pry bar, it's a no brainer to have one in the tool kit. I still like the "training rails" for the case opener, but a non-knife pry bar has many uses.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Come on. Vikings would wear G-Shocks for sure. Or, perhaps for those dressier Viking moments ...
> 
> https://www.jswatch.com/collection/


Tom Cruise is no Viking.

You guys are missing the obvious.









Vikings Wear Vostoks.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

jisham said:


> I prefer one of these instead:
> View attachment 11044538
> 
> 
> ...


Yours has the distinct advantage of not using the watch case as the fulcrum. However, that Pixnor pry bar has yet to scratch a case, unlike my case knife.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Come on. Vikings would wear G-Shocks for sure. Or, perhaps for those dressier Viking moments ...
> 
> https://www.jswatch.com/collection/


Considering the technology available at the time, I think Vikings would wear something more like this:









(photo from Fossil Sundial Watch Vintage Collectible Novelty Wristwatch )


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I've often wondered what the singular of the word "INDICES" is, but never asked anyone for fear of seeming stupid or just insufficiently horologically savvy...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Mike_1 said:


> I've often wondered what the singular of the word "INDICES" is, but never asked anyone for fear of seeming stupid or just insufficiently horologically savvy...


You didn't just think it was "Indice"?


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Well, I was never able to make "indice" sound right in my head. Do I seem stupid or insufficiently horologically savvy?



ShaggyDog said:


> You didn't just think it was "Indice"?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Mike_1 said:


> Well, I was never able to make "indice" sound right in my head. Do I seem stupid or insufficiently horologically savvy?


No wait, I want to change my answer. I've just realised that the singular for "indices" is...Wait for it... "Marker".


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

ShaggyDog said:


> No wait, I want to change my answer. I've just realised that the singular for "indices" is...Wait for it... "Marker".


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> You didn't just think it was "Indice"?


Always figured it was "Index" as that is the singular form of indices, as in, the index or indices of a book...but now it doesn't seem right.

Aha:
https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/index


> Definition of index
> plural indexes or indices \ˈin-də-ˌsēz\
> 1a : a device (*as the pointer on a scale or the gnomon of a sundial*) that serves to indicate a value or quantity


There is no entry for "Indice".


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> You didn't just think it was "*Indice*"?


Wrong, that's the plural of *indie*.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Wrong, that's the plural of *indie*.


But I thought the plural of "indie" was "A gaggle of Radioheads"? Or was it "A flock of Belle & Sebastians"? I get confused...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

People who "mod" their Seikos, by changing the crystal from hardlex to sapphire...
The watch LOOKS exactly the same as before.

I wonder if I should post all my watches there, and just lie, and say I "modified" them with a "new crystal."


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> But I thought the plural of "indie" was "A gaggle of Radioheads"? Or was it "A flock of Belle & Sebastians"? I get confused...


Wrong again, twice over.
It's... "a *transistor knob* of Radioheads."


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Viking Watch*

I was wrong.

THIS be a viking watch.










But skulls & leather alone do not a viking watch make - Vikings are a pragmatic lot. Lose your briefs in a swordfight? Never fear! (Ha! Vikings don't do fear. Nor irony) Detach the watch & TADA, it doubles as a codpiece.


















_Images shamelessly lifted from the WPAC thread._


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Mike_1 said:


> I've often wondered what the singular of the word "INDICES" is, but never asked anyone for fear of seeming stupid or just insufficiently horologically savvy...


Isn't it index?


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Sometimes I'll see one of my posts, with a picture, in an old thread. Or I'll insert a picture into a post. Then I'll look at my wrist, and not be wearing that same watch. I'm usually confused for an instant, then a little disappointed.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

I maintain a spreadsheet on my work computer and update it every few days. Even when I have not bought a new watch or sold one. I will just open it and go through it change some font sizes some colors just for fun. 
It also has a sheet which contains ky wishlist which i feel keeps growing.

just a blurr picture (on purpose)










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> I maintain a spreadsheet on my work computer and update it every few days. Even when I have not bought a new watch or sold one. I will just open it and go through it change some font sizes some colors just for fun.
> It also has a sheet which contains ky wishlist which i feel keeps growing.
> 
> just a blurr picture (on purpose)


A spreadsheet of Invicta and a tissue, interesting...


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Tanker G1 said:


> A spreadsheet of Invicta and a tissue, interesting...


also.......a ky wishlist.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Viking Watch*



saturnine said:


> I was wrong.
> 
> THIS be a viking watch.
> 
> ...





HoustonReal said:


> *Angela BOS 8015G*
> Military/Diver style TRITIUM watch for *$41.59* from Ali Express
> 
> 
> ...





N8G said:


> That tag line is great - *"Every man need to have an army military watch to show your manhood" *Who knew machine translators could be so analytical?


QUOTE=NapoleonDynamite;39281906]Ha. Someone should tell them you're suppose to put it on your wrist.[/QUOTE]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

So I now understand, and of course feel silly for not having done so previously.



Ten-Ten said:


> Isn't it index?


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

I failed to keep up on the spreadsheet of watches I've worn this year.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> Looking for the end of the internet, and following a discussion about the Seiko Spork, I came across this Amazon UK ad. The bezel is askew. Now I have an eye twitch...
> Seiko SRP043K1 Stainless Steel Automatic Black Dial Diver Men's Watch: Seiko: Amazon.co.uk: Watches


oh. my. god. That is making my brain itch. Somebody call Amazon and get them to fix it. Please.


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

tslewisz said:


> I failed to keep up on the spreadsheet of watches I've worn this year.


I started a spreadsheet to keep track of watch purchases, how much I spent, service schedule. Haven't really kept up with it myself

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I have no interest in Rado watches with this thing going on with the bezel, because it reminds me of lady parts.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I have no interest in Rado watches with this thing going on with the bezel, because it reminds me of lady parts.
> 
> View attachment 11059738


Woof. The lady parts date window is the least of its problems. That's kind of the only feature on this I like.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

daschlag said:


> To be fair, you waltzed into the "impulse buy" safe zone and started trying to dispense sound financial advice. It *could be* perceived that you are the one who is no fun.


I've realised that any time I've expressed uncertainty about which _version_ of a particular watch to buy in that thread (e.g. "do I get the blue one or the beige one?"), I ended up buying neither, partly because I'm trying to pay down my home loan as quickly as possible. So I suppose apologies to the internet for clogging it up with my own indecision.



Boinar said:


> Standard wis answer: Clearly all vikings would wear an skx007.


Vikings being modern fashionable Danish chaps, I'd expect Skagen?



jisham said:


> ObConfession: I think I am part Viking from all the damage I have done to watches with snap/press on casebacks. I've decapitated quartz coils with case knives, and I've drawn blood, usually my own.


When I come to power, snap on casebacks will be banned.



ShaggyDog said:


> You didn't just think it was "Indice"?


I certainly hope not!

My eye twitches every time I read the word "indice" around here. And when someone tries to _pronounce_ it, usually coming out with something like "indicie"...



Chronopolis said:


> People who "mod" their Seikos, by changing the crystal from hardlex to sapphire...


I could understand doing that but only if you've already banged up the hardlex



heyheyuw said:


> The lady parts date window


Settle down Sigmund Freud!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I have watches for sale and nobody cares.
I'm still without a job.
Yippee.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I have no interest in Rado watches with this thing going on with the bezel, because it reminds me of lady parts.
> 
> View attachment 11059738


What bezel?

I don't know about lady parts, but the indices bring to mind the opposite.


----------



## OedipusFlex (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm very opposed to the idea of paying a "professional" to clean and service my watch. Isn't that what old tooth brushes and Sunday evenings are for? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I have no interest in Rado watches because it reminds me of lady parts.


How do you feel about Timex?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I have no interest in Rado watches with this thing going on with the bezel, because it reminds me of lady parts.


I misread that as: _I have no interest in Rado watches with this thing going on with the bezel, because it reminds me of *MY *lady parts. _

Oooph!!

I have no idea how that unnecessary insertion got in there, but that messed with my head for one long Mississippi second.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> ..._lady parts.... _
> 
> Oooph!!
> 
> ...insertion...


There's a joke here somewhere...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

fishrose said:


> There's a joke *here somewhere*...


That's a joke itself, raght thar ! ;-)


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

I only just got around to blocking Chronopolis's avatar


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

eljay said:


> I only just got around to blocking Chronopolis's avatar


It's creepy as hell but somehow captivating...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> I misread that as: _I have no interest in Rado watches with this thing going on with the bezel, because it reminds me of *MY *lady parts. _
> 
> Oooph!!
> 
> I have no idea how that unnecessary insertion got in there, but that messed with my head for one long Mississippi second.


*Looks down*

Nope.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> I misread that as: _I have no interest in Rado watches with this thing going on with the bezel, because it reminds me of *MY *lady parts. _
> 
> Oooph!!
> 
> I have no idea how that unnecessary insertion got in there, but that messed with my head for one long Mississippi second.


sadly i saw the same thing. the same exact thing.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

I have two watches my wife knows nothing about.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

CDawson said:


> I have two watches my wife knows nothing about.


I have two wives that my third wife knows nothing about...


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

CDawson said:


> I have two watches my wife knows nothing about.


I can't believe you admitted that.

Two is far too few.


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

daschlag said:


> I can't believe you admitted that.
> 
> Two is far too few.


It was three but I was able to out one as a Christmas present.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

From experience, I can safely say that this is far too few. You know, your office is always a refuge for fugitive watches, right?



CDawson said:


> I have two watches my wife knows nothing about.


----------



## NeoSeoul2084 (Feb 17, 2017)

I spent a week agonising over whether I should buy a £270 watch because it's the most money I have ever spent on myself for something that doesn't really have a use. I have a decent job but an inability to spend money on things.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I take off my 200m divers for bath time.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

NeoSeoul2084 said:


> I spent a week agonising over whether I should buy a £270 watch because it's the most money I have ever spent on myself for something that doesn't really have a use. I have a decent job but an inability to spend money on things.


Woe be unto you once you break through that barrier.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Being paralyzed for choices as to a new watch is a good thing for your wallet but not so good for your mental state. It's like being in an endless loop. 

Scrolling through WatchRecon doesn't help.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

When I see a post from someone I've blocked, I get an urge to check it out hoping it justifies my initial reason for blocking him.

On an occasion this led to me unblocking the fellow and actually enjoying his posts ever since.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

georgefl74 said:


> When I see a post from someone I've blocked, *I get an urge to check it out hoping it justifies my initial reason for blocking him*.
> 
> On an occasion this led to me unblocking the fellow and *actually enjoying his posts ever since.*


I am sure I have had this effect on many others who've blocked me. :-!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> I am sure I have had this effect on many others who've blocked me. :-!


Well I haven't blocked you if you're insinuating this with the 'many others' bit 

Most of the folks I've blocked have commited the cardinal sin of repeatedly posting Rolexes and other non-affordables on WRUW threads here. Tires me too much to argue about it.

I know for a fact I've stepped on a lot of toes with some tongue-in-cheek posts about expensive brands and I'm blocked for sure. I think that's a good thing actually, can't stand watch snobs.


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

I don't think I've ever looked at a
wruw thread, nope don't think I
have.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

I don't count pre-orders as purchases 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I bought the Citizen BN-0151 for the second time last night. Now I guess I need to figure out which watch will go. Problem is, I like all my watches, even the Invicta's. I don't _need_ to sell one but I figure it's what folks around here expect.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

I love old watches just as much as my modern collection



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Rocat said:


> I bought the Citizen BN-0151 for the second time last night. Now I guess I need to figure out which watch will go. Problem is, I like all my watches, even the Invicta's. I don't _need_ to sell one but I figure it's what folks around here expect.


I don't expect that you sell anything,
keep and enjoy all of them.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Well, there I was. Smug with self satisfaction, free of any purchases in the grand year of twentyseventeen. Flipping through the inevitable selections on "the Bay", pondering, lusting over some finely dressed hor's. Yearning for the financial freedom of better times. Gazing at the Tourby... Finding the Borealis, for a vastly reduced sum of loonies. Hem, haw...

How did that twelve seat watch box end up in my damn cart again?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Seiko is by far my favorite brand of watches. However, the last two I've purchased had to be sent in to a Seiko repair center for factory defects.

They made good on the repair, free of charge, but being without some of my favorite pieces is disappointing to say the least. I'm starting to think I just have bad luck.


----------



## base2 (Feb 9, 2017)

craigmorin4555 said:


> I don't count pre-orders as purchases


This is so relevant to my life right now.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I just ordered a new watch. It ships out of Europe. The website indicated it may take as long as a month to get here. I think I'm OK with that. After several months of looking at pictures on the web, I'm relieved to have finally made a decision. (To spend the money. And which color to get.) I'll just try to enjoy the anticipation. Until they send a tracking number. Then I'm toast.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I spent as much having a domed sapphire crystal put in my Orient Ray as I did on the watch itself.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> I misread that as: _I have no interest in Rado watches with this thing going on with the bezel, because it reminds me of *MY *lady parts. _


 But why would WTW think it looks like Chronopolis's lady parts? ;-)


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

I hate talking about watches with people who don't get watches as much as I love discussing watches with the ones who get them.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Me too. It's deeply unsatisfying, and also physically stressful when I have to hold them down to stop them running away.



RainDog said:


> I hate talking about watches with people who don't get watches as much as I love discussing watches with the ones who get them.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Something I like: the feeling of not knowing what size the Chinese watch I ordered is going to be because each seller who stocks it quotes a different case size, or no-one at all quotes any case-size. So suspenseful...


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

I am down to a box with 10 slots ( how? Well some stolen, some sold, and few were gifted) anyhow: my OCD can't decide if it is better to have the box full all the time ( with one on the wrist: total 11 watches) or stay with 10, rotating the empty slot ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

I confess that whenever I read a thread where people get unnecessarily steamed about homages it makes me wear my homage.










This is either because it's a really nice looking watch that represents great value or I'm a contrary little a**e. Take your pick!


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> Something I like: the feeling of not knowing what size the Chinese watch I ordered is going to be because each seller who stocks it quotes a different case size, or no-one at all quotes any case-size. So suspenseful...


Sun Tzu once said: "There is no such reality as the size of a watch, for it changes from where you look".

I couldn't find any source on the web so you will have to trust me on this one...


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

hairythomas said:


> I confess that whenever I read a thread where people get unnecessarily steamed about homages it makes me wear my homage.
> 
> This is either because it's a really nice looking watch that represents great value or I'm a contrary little a**e. Take your pick!


those people make me want to go and order 3 or 4 of the Homage watches. just because.,


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

I've got a handful of various IWC homages from the usual suspect that I wear when I don't want to risk anything of value, but I don't think I could ever bring myself to wear a Rolex homage


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Here's what happens to your body when you _Rolex_.










Oh wait...

Damn you tapatalk.


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

I feel 24 hr indicators completely useless, i'd rather have a day/date/month indicator or nothing at all.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

RainDog said:


> Sun Tzu once said: "There is no such reality as the size of a watch, for it changes from where you look".
> 
> I couldn't find any source on the web so you will have to trust me on this one...


I think Sun Tzu also said: "Wear another man's watch for 100 days, and you will defeat him in battle 100 times, because you have his watch and he'll be late".

I couldn't find any source on the web so you will have to trust me on this one...


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

jisham said:


> I think Sun Tzu also said: "Wear another man's watch for 100 days, and you will defeat him in battle 100 times, because you have his watch and he'll be late".
> 
> I couldn't find any source on the web so you will have to trust me on this one...


By the way I have just learned that he was a forum member!


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

My confessions:

I hate leather straps on divers. It's like putting snow tires on a sports car, they don't go together.

I don't understand the love for the Seiko SARB017. Every time I see it I have to look away. It's hideous! 

Did Tissot design the day/date window on the Visodate for the blind? How could it possibly need to be that big? It ruins an otherwise great watch.

I think Shinola watches are some of the most overpriced watches on the market, yet I own one. I paid $200 and can't believe anyone would pay a penny more.

I feel better now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

(off-topic)



Spartan247 said:


> I hate leather straps on divers. It's like putting snow tires on a sports car, they don't go together.


But how else are you supposed to drive them in the winter?

[Yes, daily driver + blizzaks == winter fun! ]


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I visit the Omega Fake Busters forum not so much to educate myself about vintage Omegas, but to watch the squabbling drama that seems to be constantly unfolding.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Spartan247 said:


> I hate leather straps on divers. It's like putting snow tires on a sports car, they don't go together.


I don't like them either, but as a car guy I feel compelled to correct your analogy! 

Don't you agree it is more like putting performance tires on a Jeep Rubicon??


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

daschlag said:


> I don't like them either, but as a car guy I feel compelled to correct your analogy!
> 
> Don't you agree it is more like putting performance tires on a Jeep Rubicon??


Agreed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

daschlag said:


> I don't like them either, but as a car guy I feel compelled to correct your analogy!
> 
> Don't you agree it is more like putting performance tires on a Jeep Rubicon??





Spartan247 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I confess that I formerly owned Subaru Forester XT with summer performance tires that I autocrossed pretty often.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

duplicate


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

I have not created a spreadsheet to track my watch wearing habits or purchases. I think I'm normal. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

daschlag said:


> I don't like them either, but as a car guy I feel compelled to correct your analogy!
> Don't you agree it is more like putting performance tires on a Jeep Rubicon??


Use a dive computer.
Put leather on your diver.
Drive a truck 175 mph with performance tires:


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Use a dive computer.
> Put leather on your diver.
> Drive a truck 175 mph with performance tires:
> 
> View attachment 11105842


boogity boogity boogity let go racing boys!!!!!


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> boogity boogity boogity let go racing boys!!!!!












Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
Seiko SNZG15
Seiko SNK803
Seiko SSC007
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
1907 Hamilton Ball w/24 hour dial (grade 999 movement)
Misc. random crap


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

I have two.

I had no idea what hacking was for the first year or so I read these forums. (Even though I only joined recently, I've been reading a lot longer)
No one in my life understands or cares about my watch obsession, and at times it actually bugs me. I usually resolve that by just buying another watch.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

kinglee said:


> I have not created a spreadsheet to track my watch wearing habits or purchases. I think I'm normal.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


We will not abide normal people around here. Try harder ;-)


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

I just bought some watch tools, now I need a watch I can tinker with.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

FrankDerek said:


> I just bought some watch tools, now I need a watch I can tinker with.


If that includes a case press and a movement holder, try modding a Seiko 5!


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

I thought of another one. I generally don't like or have an interest in dress watches. I look at my collection and know that's what is missing from it, but never care to fill the void.


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

kinglee said:


> I have not created a spreadsheet to track my watch wearing habits or purchases. I think I'm normal.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Odd comes in many different flavours: you are on a forum talking about watches, you are as weird as the rest of us!


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

cayabo said:


> Use a dive computer.
> Put leather on your diver.
> Drive a truck 175 mph with performance tires:
> 
> View attachment 11105842


Unless it's off road, I can't comprehend truck racing.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

saturnine said:


> Unless it's off road, I can't comprehend truck racing.


whats hard about it? they go fast, turn left, and crash. thats racing!


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

cayabo said:


> Use a dive computer.
> Put leather on your diver.
> Drive a truck 175 mph with performance tires:
> 
> View attachment 11105842


Those are as much trucks as I am a ballet dancer (I'm not, just in case you where wondering) let's see them do that with half a ton of sheet rock in the bed. 

I've been wearing the same watch for days... This is starting to become a habit 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

"Enjoy Yourself", it's later than you think (I prefer the version sung by Todd Snider)


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

saturnine said:


> Unless it's off road, I can't comprehend truck racing.


Agreed. My suggestion has been "so why don't they start racing school buses too?" But most people don't appreciate my disdain. It's hard enough for me to understand racing stock-like cars.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Look, thousands of people watching Tatas - I understand.
And you have an appreciable disdain for Tatas - I understand.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Look, thousands of people watching Tatas - I understand.
> And you have an appreciable disdain for Tatas - I understand.
> 
> View attachment 11118906


Wait. I thought everyone appreciated Tatas.

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm rather proud of myself right now. I bought a bracelet for my Citizen BN0100. The part I've had trouble with in the past is that it is pin & collar. I got it put back together correctly this time!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> If that includes a case press and a movement holder, try modding a Seiko 5!


Duffy's..... oh, it's you...

Seriously though... excellent suggestion. Lots of accessible wisdom on these forums and others for the Seiko 5 and the invicta 8926, (and I think the Vostok as well - I don't know this one personally, but I know some people on this very forum are fans). Lots of inexpensive quality parts available online, too. Great way to "cut your chops" working on watches, and if you screw up, there's a lot of support around here.

Don't be afraid to be a used, cheap one, with a movement that may or may not be working, and use this as a practice "victim" to get comfortable working on the internals of a watch movement.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

(off-topic)



Fluffyfreak505 said:


> whats hard about it? they go fast, turn left, and crash. thats racing!


IMHO, Real racing has right turns too. And nobody wants to see a crash, especially if someone gets hurt. [And I watch hockey for the game, not the fights].

I do have tremendous respect for off-road racing, especially rally raids like the Dakar. Motorcycles scouting the route, cars racing overland with tricky navigation and drivers who double as mechanics, and the support trucks with the tools & spares are racing too!


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

heyheyuw said:


> Wait. I thought everyone appreciated Tatas.


 If I read that picture properly, all that Tata appreciation is followed up by some serious Cummins! Looks like a really sloppy wet event...

<ducks for cover>


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

Ok, still looking for nice, but affordable watch tools. The kit I ordered was delivered to me incomplete/parts swapped, the second one (from the same company) was missing some pieces as well.

I just want to dip my toes in the pool, not go overboard and buy a whole lot of tools worth about the same as half my collection. Anyone know any European webshop with OK(ish) kits?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

jisham said:


> IMHO, Real racing has right turns too. And nobody wants to see a crash, especially if someone gets hurt.


No turns - nothing to see here.
Definitely no racing:


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

jisham said:


> (off-topic)
> 
> IMHO, Real racing has right turns too. And nobody wants to see a crash, especially if someone gets hurt. [And I watch hockey for the game, not the fights].
> 
> I do have tremendous respect for off-road racing, especially rally raids like the Dakar. Motorcycles scouting the route, cars racing overland with tricky navigation and drivers who double as mechanics, and the support trucks with the tools & spares are racing too!


i actually enjoy all forms of motorsport,especially boat racing and the Blancpain serieses (is that even a word? whats the plural of series?)


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> i actually enjoy all forms of motorsport,especially boat racing and the Blancpain serieses (is that even a word? whats the plural of series?)


Series²


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I haven't a recommendation except to say I share your pain. I've had parts swapped so that the things don't fit. Am currently waiting (and have been for well over a month) for a super bargain kit from amazon, but who knows what I'll end up with and when.

The trouble is that my watch habit or skills probably aren't worth the price of decent tools. Still, the Chinese guys really should deliver kits properly...



FrankDerek said:


> Ok, still looking for nice, but affordable watch tools. The kit I ordered was delivered to me incomplete/parts swapped, the second one (from the same company) was missing some pieces as well.
> 
> I just want to dip my toes in the pool, not go overboard and buy a whole lot of tools worth about the same as half my collection. Anyone know any European webshop with OK(ish) kits?


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

FrankDerek said:


> Ok, still looking for nice, but affordable watch tools. The kit I ordered was delivered to me incomplete/parts swapped, the second one (from the same company) was missing some pieces as well.
> 
> I just want to dip my toes in the pool, not go overboard and buy a whole lot of tools worth about the same as half my collection. Anyone know any European webshop with OK(ish) kits?


Don't waste your money on kits. Buy only what you need at the most expensive "cheap" price that fits your budget. Certain things are fine for $1 on ebay, some are worth spending more on (screwdrivers/tweezers).

Cousins.com (UK) has some good mid level tools - and everything else besides.

A while back I started writing a budget (but not crap) tool guide. Pm me if you want one man's suggestions.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Mike_1 said:


> I haven't a recommendation except to say I share your pain. I've had parts swapped so that the things don't fit. Am currently waiting (and have been for well over a month) for a super bargain kit from amazon, but who knows what I'll end up with and when.
> 
> The trouble is that my watch habit or skills probably aren't worth the price of decent tools. Still, the Chinese guys really should deliver kits properly...


Seriously, there is no bargain in watch tool kits. If you're buying a kit, you likely don't know what tools you need. Nothing wrong with that, but take it from a guy who bought a kit and has used the tools in it almost zero times.

Now don't go buy Bergeon either, but like anything, there's a middle ground and you get what you pay for.

If you value your watches, buy decent tools (this from a guy who buys generic more often than not). If you end up getting out of the watchmaking business, you can unload them on here.

I would post some helpful links, but I'm freezing my ass off watching soccer practice.


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

cayabo said:


> Look, thousands of people watching Tatas - I understand.
> And you have an appreciable disdain for Tatas - I understand.
> 
> View attachment 11118906


Boy, am I out of the loop. I didn't know anything about that! Just pick-up trucks.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I can not stand the watch name Mido.

I don't care how it is _supposed_ to be spoken. To me, in my head, it sounds like a person with the worst grammar in the world being asked if they know the answer to a question and he replies, "Me Do! Me Do!". I just cringe every time I hear that name in my head.

Those under the age of Thirty five may need to Google this image to find out who the guy is in the picture. 

Although this guy actually would say, Ooh! Ooh! Ooh! Ooh!


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Although this guy actually would say, Ooh! Ooh! Ooh! Ooh!


Up your nose with a rubber hose, Horshack.

On a similar note, I can't buy an Orient simply because of the name. It's been drilled into my head my whole life that the word should be avoided.

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

I think many watch brands/vendors should invest in better product photos. The pics some members show around the forum look a zillion times better than what the manufacturer has on their official website.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

FrankDerek said:


> I think many watch brands/vendors should invest in better product photos. The pics some members show around the forum look a zillion times better than what the manufacturer has on their official website.


"Let's design a brilliant sunburst dial and then use the flattest studio lighting in history."

Or worse, "let someone who hasn't seen the watch render it."

Ugh.


----------



## Slim53185 (Jul 9, 2014)

Almost half of my watches I have plans to sale. They just never seem to get put up for sale. Most are not even in my watch box where I can see them.

I have recently been thinking of buying a Rolex. I have in the past stated I would never do this.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

heyheyuw said:


> On a similar note, I can't buy an Orient simply because of the name. It's been drilled into my head my whole life that the word should be avoided.


 I love people like you. Orient actually makes some really nice watches, but because of this bias against them, they are quite affordable! The same can be said for SeaGull as well.

ObligtoryConfession: I like Orient. The Orient Flight is one of my favorite watches.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

I own 4 dive watches and won't buy a watch without at least 50m WR, but I'm not a big fan of the ocean. I love the Caribbean, but water I can't see through freaks me out.

My watch box is organized in the order of which I bought them. Don't you dare rearrange them.

I choose which watch to wear for the day by looking at the stopped date wheel. Whichever one has been sitting the longest must be lonely and needs some wrist time. My two quartz and only watch without a date wheel get sprinkled in randomly.

I swear I don't have OCD.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I set up Ebay and PayPal accounts in my wife's name just so I could double dip that %20 coupon that was burning up the Heads up thread yesterday.

Also I have to some what coordinate my watches with what I am wearing that day. There is no way I am going to where a black or blue watch with brown clothing, etc. And it drives me nuts when I realize (like today) that I have a watch on preorder that would be so much better suited for what I am wearing that day.

I also often feel bad that I do not "contribute" to the forum in general and to the Heads Up thread more specifically.


----------



## Mr. JW (Jan 19, 2017)

If I am looking on eBay for vintage watches and I see "steampunk" in the description, it's automatically a hard pass. Just because something has gears, doesn't make it steampunk.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

jisham said:


> I love people like you. Orient actually makes some really nice watches, but because of this bias against them, they are quite affordable! The same can be said for SeaGull as well.
> 
> ObligtoryConfession: I like Orient. The Orient Flight is one of my favorite watches.


Well... Wear them in good health. 

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Mr. JW said:


> If I am looking on eBay for vintage watches and I see "steampunk" in the description, it's automatically a hard pass. Just because something has gears, doesn't make it steampunk.


I find the whole "steampunk" genre in general a bit meh.


----------



## Mr. JW (Jan 19, 2017)

Agreed. It's really just a marketing buzzword to sell stuff, usually stuff that doesn't work anymore.


Fluffyfreak505 said:


> I find the whole "steampunk" genre in general a bit meh.


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> Also I have to some what coordinate my watches with what I am wearing that day. There is no way I am going to where a black or blue watch with brown clothing, etc. And it drives me nuts when I realize (like today) that I have a watch on preorder that would be so much better suited for what I am wearing that day.


100% agree on both of these. If my watch doesn't match my outfit that day somehow, I'll be annoyed about it all day long. Also, just like you, I have a watch in the mail that matches something I'm supposed to wear to an event tomorrow, and it's killing me inside that the watch won't be here in time. I kept hoping, but no luck.


----------



## Bluemoon61 (Feb 19, 2017)

I am buying cheap Chinese watches just as fillers until I can buy something half decent 

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

mplsabdullah said:


> I set up Ebay and PayPal accounts in my wife's name just so I could double dip that %20 coupon that was burning up the Heads up thread yesterday.
> 
> Also I have to some what coordinate my watches with what I am wearing that day. There is no way I am going to where a black or blue watch with brown clothing, etc. And it drives me nuts when I realize (like today) that I have a watch on preorder that would be so much better suited for what I am wearing that day.
> 
> I also often feel bad that I do not "contribute" to the forum in general and to the Heads Up thread more specifically.


Can't think of an instance where blue and brown don't work well together.

Tell me more about this coupon...


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

I love the PADI turtle I got recently so much that it has really turned my idea of what I thought I liked upside down. Damn you Seiko.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

saturnine said:


> I would post some helpful links...


Reasons to buy good tools:
https://www.eternaltools.com/blog/complete-guide-to-watchmakers-screwdrivers


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

My true confession of the day --

I often wonder if I am wasting time and money on a hobby with a finite life span. In 20 years time, Rolex will have been bought out by Walmart and we'll all be walking around directly plugged in the Internet and know the time automatically by just looking at the corners of our eye (when we're not playing Candy Crush directly on your eyeballs).

In that instance, rotary phones and butter churns are about as relevant as watches. 

Yeah...


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Tremec said:


> I've been wearing the same watch for days... This is starting to become a habit
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Stop it! You'll go blind!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Tanjecterly said:


> My true confession of the day --
> 
> I often wonder if I am wasting time and money on a hobby with a finite life span. In 20 years time, Rolex will have been bought out by Walmart and we'll all be walking around directly plugged in the Internet and know the time automatically by just looking at the corners of our eye (when we're not playing Candy Crush directly on your eyeballs).
> 
> ...


Think bigger. If you believe the Singularity* will occur within your lifetime, our eyeballs may be as useful as your rotary phone.

Moral: Buy all the watches you can now to enjoy while you have a wrist to enjoy them.

*If you're not reading Wait But Why - brother, pull up a chair.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I think gdb1960 is stalking me.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> Also I have to some what coordinate my watches with what I am wearing that day....





ctentzeras said:


> ...If my watch doesn't match my outfit that day somehow, I'll be annoyed about it all day long. Also, just like you, I have a watch in the mail that matches something....


Outfit? The last watch I bought, I bought a pocketknife to match.....
.....I just bought a(nother) new pocketknife. This could get expensive.


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

My first F71 true confessions:


I don't like automatic watch and sleep wearing it. It's to hassle for me moving autos watch every morning to keep it running. 
I admit automatic dial face design, it's quality, and attention to detail are far beyond quartz watch.
I never spent watch more than US$60. 
My love and happiness for watch obtained from the pleasure feeling while using it. Not because the watch is expensive nor have complicated design, and not because of its features are plentiful but never used it all.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I believe the Singularity will occur. The question is when. When tech types in Silicon Valley start getting nervous and tell us we need to plan for it, yeah, there's something to that.

As for Mars and Elon Musk, the first question that occurred to me was how watches could work on Mars given its day is 24 hours 40 minutes. And don't even think of the Mars year which is 687 earth days. The book the Martian by Weir gives some ideas as to the difficulties faced by Mars Nauts. I don't recall anything about a watch in that book. Perhaps another indicator on how irrelevant a hunk of metal with gears and springs is in THE FUTURE.



saturnine said:


> Think bigger. If you believe the Singularity* will occur within your lifetime, our eyeballs may be as useful as your rotary phone.
> 
> Moral: Buy all the watches you can now to enjoy while you have a wrist to enjoy them.
> 
> *If you're not reading Wait But Why - brother, pull up a chair.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

justin86 said:


> I own 4 dive watches and won't buy a watch without at least 50m WR, but I'm not a big fan of the ocean. I love the Caribbean, but water I can't see through freaks me out.


You don't know if that was fish or shark that bumped into your leg do you?


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I have never checked my watches regarding accuracy. I could not state if one watch Gains or loses seconds in 24h. I set them when I wear them by a radio controlled watch, but never check on the seconds. And i have some with hacking seconds... a Little sprezzaturra 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> How watches could work on Mars given its day is 24 hours 40 minutes.


The people running the Mars Rover live on "Mars Time". They have watches modified to lose 40 minutes a day. There's a TED Talk on it.


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

Why can't people list accurate dimensions of a watch? I've spent the better part of an hour trying to find case diameter and lug width of a watch. I've found case diameter anywhere from 40-45 and lug widths of 18 and 20. How hard is it to measure a watch with calipers? This watch could be anywhere from a 40 w 20 lugs (perfect) to a 45 with 18. No one has it the same. The manufacturer doesn't even list the lug width. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> I believe the Singularity will occur. The question is when. When tech types in Silicon Valley start getting nervous and tell us we need to plan for it, yeah, there's something to that.
> 
> As for Mars and Elon Musk, the first question that occurred to me was how watches could work on Mars given its day is 24 hours 40 minutes. And don't even think of the Mars year which is 687 earth days. The book the Martian by Weir gives some ideas as to the difficulties faced by Mars Nauts. I don't recall anything about a watch in that book. Perhaps another indicator on how irrelevant a hunk of metal with gears and springs is in THE FUTURE.


I would wear the hell out of a perpetual calendar watch designed for Mars time.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

A watch and calendar for a location on Earth would still be a useful reference point while on Mars though certainly not as immediately necessary. As for creating a singularity, it would most likely occur or have already occurred undetected at such a small scale in local space to be of no danger. This is a former particle physicist talking here. Now I work in publishing and buy watches, too many watches.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Saturday night confessions...


I currently own five ISO-rated Seiko diver's watches. I confess I cannot swim. If I ever fell off a boat in open water, it will be my last opportunity to set the bezel to help the coroner and then enjoy the lume one last time.

I confess, the last confession became a lot darker than I anticipated.

Regarding those five Seiko divers, I do not want to purchase any more. I confess that is not because I do not desire any more divers, it is because after a total of half a millimeter of chapter ring misalignment between two of them amongst the five, I do not want to test my luck.


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

I get grumpy every time someone suggests a SKX007 on a "what should I buy" thread. OP: "I'm looking for a swiss dress watch in the 500-1000 range". Response "you should definitely consider an SKX007". Rrgh, kills me. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

On a less grumpy note...Still paying off the credit card from the last purchase but knowing I'll almost certainly be plunking down the card for the purchase before I'm in the black, despite promising myself I'd just save up next time and not do this...

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Here's one I've been saving for later so that fewer eyeballs will read it. Its page 270 so it's time.

I don't like complete watch mods (dial/bezel/indexes swap). At all. It feels like a desecration of the original concept at best or an exercise in copy paste at worst (doxa look-a-likes etc)

I am OK with minor changes that address real or perceived shortcomings in a design (a better bracelet, or a different color date wheel) and have done them myself repeatedly.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Pet peeve this morning -- I am not paying over $2000 for a custom modded Omega. 

True confession -- I am struggling in the throes of my watch addiction. I need and want to buy a watch.

I have gotten to the point that I have an item in my cart at a vendor's website and, yet, I cannot bring myself to press the button. At another website, out of curiosity, I put the item in the cart even though I know that I'm not getting it; the pricing is too high and I'm not going to prostitute myself by using a review coupon on a subject that's already been well reviewed and discussed. 

But slowly, slowly, I am mastering myself. I do not want or need a new watch, especially with one incoming and two that need to be sold off. Right now, the only thing at seems to enable my self-control is the stark realization that I cannot afford or cannot wear any more than 6-8 watches. 

Any more, I will find myself being chased by my wife in a bathrobe with a rolling pin at night outside in the cold and dark while the neighbors look in mystification. 

Another fear is that one day, I'll wake up one morning with a nasty headache, a puddle of drool on the dining room table from my mouth and on my arms, with the computer nearby with a new watch on my wrist and no idea how it got there and dirty looks from my wife and hidden grins from my kids. 

I really need a new hobby.


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> True confession -- I am struggling in the throes of my watch addiction. I need and want to buy a watch.
> 
> I have gotten to the point that I have an item in my cart at a vendor's website and, yet, I cannot bring myself to press the button.


I can relate. I've had the Apollon sitting in the Steinhart checkout cart for over a week. The price is as low as I've ever seen and the watch speaks to me. But, I already own a Triton and have two bronze watches, so this adds nothing to my collection.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Protip -- It's generally not a good idea to insert your 1965 Rolex GMT in warm water while giving your baby a bath.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> Protip -- It's generally not a good idea to insert your 1965 Rolex GMT in warm water while giving your baby a bath.


"Oops" was probably not the word you said out loud was it?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I hate that my wife will not let me buy her a watch. 

She has an awful fashion watch that has links worn down. It's a gaudy, rose gold colored POS, with fake diamonds on it. The bracelet comes undone at least twice a week and here's the kicker, she pulls the crown out every night to save the battery.:roll:

But she loves that POS.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Rocat said:


> I hate that my wife will not let me buy her a watch.
> 
> She has an awful fashion watch that has links worn down. It's a gaudy, rose gold colored POS, with fake diamonds on it. *The bracelet comes undone at least twice a week* and here's the kicker, she pulls the crown out every night to save the battery.:roll:
> 
> But she loves that POS.


Sounds like the problem's trying to solve itself?


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

fire_lantern said:


> I get grumpy every time someone suggests a SKX007 on a "what should I buy" thread. OP: "I'm looking for a swiss dress watch in the 500-1000 range". Response "you should definitely consider an SKX007". Rrgh, kills me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


I think it's just a parody of itself at this point.

On the other hand, Swiss Agent 007 highly recommends it. Before Kawasaki added his agent number to the model name it was generally only known as the Swiss Kawasaki model X, or SKX. The more you know...


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I want a Montblack Heritage Chronomitere (or however you spell it).....but I would rather have a new toy in the garage. I am torn


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Tanker G1 said:


> fire_lantern said:
> 
> 
> > I get grumpy every time someone suggests a SKX007 on a "what should I buy" thread. OP: "I'm looking for a swiss dress watch in the 500-1000 range". Response "you should definitely consider an SKX007". Rrgh, kills me.
> ...


I am familiar with this phenomenon. It also happens with the Seiko SARB033, though not as often than a year ago.

The Hamilton Visodate and Orient Bambino also had short periods when they were suggested by the second page no matter the spec. And do you all remember when the Junghans Max Bill was the darling suggestion until we all realized the minimalist Bauhaus design also minimized versatility?

The SKX has endured and that is a testament to its value. It is still annoying, though.


----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

Curmudgeon peeve: I'm annoyed that the marketing puffery "In House Movement" is not generally acknowledged to be meaningless. Anybody can use it whenever they want about any watch. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

ctentzeras said:


> 100% agree on both of these. If my watch doesn't match my outfit that day somehow, I'll be annoyed about it all day long. Also, just like you, I have a watch in the mail that matches something I'm supposed to wear to an event tomorrow, and it's killing me inside that the watch won't be here in time. I kept hoping, but no luck.


^^This plays into a couple of recent epiphanies;
It's dawned on me that most of my recent watch purchases have been to coordinate with clothes I already own.
In fact, the last time I picked up a couple of new shirts I considered what watch in the collection I would wear them with. A few got axed since I decided none of the current 22 nor ones on the "hit list" felt appropriate. Others were purchased to give me one more reason to pull the trigger on a watch I've had my eye on. So, you could say I bought clothes solely to match with shirts I don't even own yet. 
Happiness 1, Wallet 0.

I refuse to buy two of the same type of watch. Since I own a blue diver, I'm not in the market for another blue diver. Too many color and style (i.e. radio controlled, GMT, etc.) variations to acquire before I start considering upgrading the collections. 
Happiness 1, Wallet 1.

And since those confession seems kind of tame:

Early on when I started diversifying the collection (yeah, let's call it that!) I had never heard of an Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean and bought this:









I've been tempted to post it in the "I wanted that, so I got this" thread, but have refrained due to personally acknowledging I would be a fraud and in reality I bought it not knowing I wanted a Planet Ocean. In fact, now I DON'T want a Planet Ocean that comes with a $3k price tag when I got this beaut for $25. Aaaand, I won't sell it since it's my only black/orange color combo and I don't see the allure of the Orange Monster. This one's a push.
Happiness 2, Wallet 2

After listening to all of you, the fact that my wallet's not losing this battle by a landslide has me thinking I'm doing something wrong, lol.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Most here will be jealous of this. My wife encourages my hobby. But she doesn't want me to sell any watches.

I recently purchased both a Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor III and a Seiko SARG009 in the same week. It's the little things making me sell the BBA3. Poor lume, non-hacking movement, and covered lugs. If I didn't have the 009 I would be 100% in love with the BBA3.

I feel guilty about it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^ Thanks for confirming the Bernhardt Binnacle has crap lume. That's been said of much of the Bernhardt watches so I'll keep clear. 

Happiness 1, Wallet 1.


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

I used to look down on Invicta. Then I got a gold-plated, automatic Pro Diver and fell in love with it. I no longer look down on Invicta. 


Sent the hard way from my Commodore 64.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Rocat said:


> I hate that my wife will not let me buy her a watch.
> 
> She has an awful fashion watch that has links worn down. It's a gaudy, rose gold colored POS, with fake diamonds on it. The bracelet comes undone at least twice a week and here's the kicker, she pulls the crown out every night to save the battery.:roll:
> 
> But she loves that POS.


Don't "buy" her a watch. "Give" her a watch you "bought for yourself" that turned out to be too small, too whatever excuse you can think of, etc. My wife wears the Zodiac diver that ended up with her this way more than any of the other fashion watches she used to wear exclusively.

It can be a gateway to at least being able to give her "fashion looking" watches from brand that would not get your WIS card revoked. I've found that Caravelle (and by extension Bulova) fit nicely into this category.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

saturnine said:


> I think gdb1960 is stalking me.


I think he's stalking me, too. Either that, or another "secret likes contest"...

or maybe we're just paranoid?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I started to give the quartz watch I am wearing today a little shake before putting it on. 

I ordered two watches last Thursday. One "shipped" from overseas the same day and has just today "processed" through the sort facility over there. The other watch is supposed to be coming from a warehouse in CA however it has not shipped yet. The wait for both is driving me nuts :-x


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> ^^^ Thanks for confirming the Bernhardt Binnacle has crap lume. That's been said of much of the Bernhardt watches so I'll keep clear.
> Happiness 1, Wallet 1.


If you need to stop buying and that belief works for you, stop reading. My white & orange BBA3 takes a good exposure to light to charge up (5-10 seconds with a LED flashlight.) Then it easily glows all night. My theory is that the orange tint makes the lume absorb light less efficiently.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I was fine with the estimated 25 days for a watch to get here from Europe. Then they sent me a tracking number. It's been less than a week. Now I'm checking it ten times a day. It just left New York!


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> The Hamilton Visodate and Orient Bambino also had short periods when they were suggested .


I'm not familiar with the Hamilton Visodate. Is that like the Tissot Jazzmaster? 😊

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Saxman8845 said:


> Mr. James Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > The Hamilton Visodate and Orient Bambino also had short periods when they were suggested .
> ...


It is _exactly_ like that. Now if you will excuse me, I am going to put on my Rolex Seamaster and go for a drive in my Chevy F-150.


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

I think I have been infected by the Seiko virus. Last month I ordered a SNK805, love it, although it wears a bit small for me. Great watch for the weekend. I got a sapphire upgrade from Monsterwatches. Rob had put an extra NATO strap in with the shipment and I have swapped the stock strap and the NATO back and forth. Goes great with jeans and a T-shirt, but also chinos and a denim shirt, nice and versatile.

Last week I ordered a SARG009 from Rob and it just arrived. What a looker!

Now I am perusing the Seiko catalogue to see what else is there.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

I respect the brand Christopher Ward. They make nice watches. Especially the Trident diver series. Never really considered buying one though.

The thing is I strongly disliked their old logo, but after seeing the new logo, I tell myself the old one wasn't that bad after all.

Who designed this? How did he/she think "yeah that's it, I will submit this to the company"?? What went through the minds of the C. Ward people before accepting it???

I guess there is no way to know.


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

I have never owned a Seiko. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Roy Hobbs said:


> I have never owned a Seiko.


Let's leave it at that, son.
Don't want you comin' back a few weeks from now and sayin' somethin' like:

"So I bought my first Seiko. It's nice and all, at only 38mm, but it hurt a lot more than I thought it would... going in." ;-)


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

RainDog said:


> The thing is I strongly disliked their old logo, but after seeing the new logo, I tell myself the old one wasn't that bad after all.
> Who designed this? What went through their minds???


Marketing Research studied Ali Express and benchmarked Megir???


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I confess...

That if I knew, for a fact, that clicking on a link would reveal a series pictures of Chronopolis in bed with his "State of the Collection" like Demi Moore in "Indecent Proposal"; I would still click that link.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cayabo said:


> I confess...
> 
> That if I knew, for a fact, that clicking on a link would reveal a series pictures of *Chronopolis in bed with his "State of the Collection" *like Demi Moore in "Indecent Proposal"; I would still click that link.


That gives me an IDEA !!!!!! :-D

...
...
...

Be afraid. Be VERY afraid.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> That gives me an IDEA !!!!!! :-D
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...


No amount of Cape Cod Polish can clean up the image in my mind.


----------



## Murrango (Oct 26, 2008)

I own four diver watches (and another on the way), but not only can I not swim, I've never been within 1000 miles of an ocean.

But, those rotating bezels sure come in handy for timing frozen pizza.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> That gives me an IDEA.
> Be afraid. Be VERY afraid.


My idea:









What I'm afraid we'd actually see (substitute Seiko mods for gold coins):


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Marketing Research studied Ali Express and benchmarked Megir???


Even this would have given a better result!!


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Murrango said:


> ...I've never been within 1000 miles of an ocean...


No worries, the global warming is soon to bring the ocean to you.

But seriously, get to a coast for a visit son.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

I never put leather straps on a dive watch. Unless it's a thin leather zulu strap. Or a cheap leather strap on a cheap diver. Or a nice leather strap on a nice diver. But other than that, never.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I had a dream...that the wifester detailed the kind of watch she wanted. I cannot recall the details.

I can never decide if I want my watch to sit behind or to the fore of my ulna.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> I never put leather straps on a dive watch. Unless it's a thin leather zulu strap. Or a cheap leather strap on a cheap diver. Or a nice leather strap on a nice diver. But other than that, never.


So, basically you're saying, you'd never put a leather strap on a diver, right?



Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I want a "blue" watch. Likely a diver. I have owned several "blue" watches none of which would end up being "the blue" watch. I have also looked through the entire "Show us your blue faced divers" thread in F74 (maybe a couple of few times) and have yet to find the right "blue" watch for me. Wrong shade, too bright, too dark, wrong fit, date position, blah, blah. Don't get me wrong, I have saw many nice "blue" watches however none of them seem to be the "blue" watch for me. o|

On a related note as much as I like "colorful" watches I have found that they just do not seem to work out for me. Up side is it saves me money on buying them. Down side is I like colorful watches. :-x

I also want a "green" watch..... Had a few and none worked out in the end......:roll:


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

True confession - I like big butts and I can not lie.

It's got nothing time do with watches I know, it's just something I really wanted to say.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

NeoSeoul2084 said:


> I spent a week agonising over whether I should buy a £270 watch because it's the most money I have ever spent on myself for something that doesn't really have a use. I have a decent job but an inability to spend money on things.


So, did you buy it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

saturnine said:


> I think gdb1960 is stalking me.


Damn it! My secret's out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

jisham said:


> I think he's stalking me, too. Either that, or another "secret likes contest"...
> 
> or maybe we're just paranoid?


Ssssshhhh, the first rule of the secret likes contest is that there is no secret likes contest!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> True confession - I like big butts and I can not lie.
> 
> It's got nothing time do with watches I know, it's just something I really wanted to say.


Glad you got that out of your system.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

ShaggyDog said:


> True confession - I like big butts and I can not lie.


To be fair, that is something all the other brothers, including myself, can't deny.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> To be fair, that is something all the other brothers, including myself, can't deny.


Can I have an "amen"?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

gdb1960 said:


> Can I have an "amen"?


I can offer a witness or a hell yeah?


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

eljay said:


> I can offer a witness or a hell yeah?


Let's go with the "hell yeah"...Can I have a "hell yeah"?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Thinking of late 80's rap songs I just watched the video for NWA's Straight Outta Compton, and then this video came up and I almost lost it from laughing so hard.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

I finally got this baby baptized in the Pacific Ocean ( the Dial and Lume are so bright, my wife yells at me anytime I wear it to bed, she is a "pitch dark" bedroom kind of creature).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davemachin (May 25, 2016)

I think all divers look too similar and can't see why I'd need more than one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okcmco (Jan 7, 2016)

Confession: given the quality of lower, mid and high priced Japanese watches and movements, I still consider pedestrian Swiss watches and movement (ETA 2824, Tissot, etc) better, merely based on country of manufacture. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I don't get the love for the Bulova Moonwatch or the Seiko turtle but each time I see a bargain come up I'm always tempted to see what the buzz is all about.

I have a PADI Turtle incoming tomorrow.


3 LIKES


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

househalfman said:


> I don't get the love for the Bulova Moonwatch or the Seiko turtle but each time I see a bargain come up I'm always tempted to see what the buzz is all about.
> 
> I have a PADI Turtle incoming tomorrow.
> 
> 3 LIKES


the moonwatch does nothing for me. turtles on the other hand.........


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

househalfman said:


> I don't get the love for the Bulova Moonwatch or the Seiko turtle but each time I see a bargain come up I'm always tempted to see what the buzz is all about.
> 
> I have a PADI Turtle incoming tomorrow.
> 
> 3 LIKES


Felt exactly the same way until I got the PADI. It's not the look of it, which is nice, but the feel of it on my wrist that sold me. Very comfortable on my wrist. YMMV.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Rocat said:


> I bought the Citizen BN-0151 for the second time last night. Now I guess I need to figure out which watch will go. Problem is, I like all my watches, even the Invicta's. I don't _need_ to sell one but I figure it's what folks around here expect.


I've never sold a watch, here or anywhere, and I have somewhere in the region of 150 so it's not like I'm just hanging onto one or two. Selling isn't what all of us want to do here. I like all of mine in their own way, and each has its own story. I just can't bear to let any of them go, even though I think I ought to...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

psychosan said:


> I feel 24 hr indicators completely useless, i'd rather have a day/date/month indicator or nothing at all.


Is handy if you're colour blind and can't tell if it's day or night. I'm not colour blind, or a doctor but that's probably true. Fact.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Peteworrall said:


> Is handy if you're colour blind and can't tell if it's day or night. I'm not colour blind, or a doctor but that's probably true. Fact.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hmmm probably

Sent from space


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

It's been 24 days since I wiped all my watch collection. 
Wearing just one watch all time.......... I know that feeling alright :-x

Really hard not to  when see WRUW thread ;-)


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

davemachin said:


> I think all divers look too similar and can't see why I'd need more than one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*zero.

I sometimes like to look of divers, but I don't see myself wearing one. The Seiko SARG009 I am wearing now is probably the most toolish/robust style of watch I'd wear.


----------



## hrs12150 (Feb 27, 2017)

I too don't get the Bulova Moonwatch. Looks big and unwieldy. Same reason I don't understand anything by Panerai.



househalfman said:


> I don't get the love for the Bulova Moonwatch or the Seiko turtle but each time I see a bargain come up I'm always tempted to see what the buzz is all about.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I wore an automatic to work today, hope it survives!










Sent from my iPhone using three goats and the golden ratio.


----------



## hrs12150 (Feb 27, 2017)

Confession time? 
- I own 8 watches. 3 have blue dials. 4 are Seikos. My next purchase will be Chinese. Or Swiss, I can't make up my mind
- the first time I changed a strap (ie two months ago) , I used spring bars that were too long (20mm lug, bars were for 22mm). Spent days trying to remove it again, in the end I had to destroy perfectly fine straps and break the spring bars with a wire cutter. 
- as much as I like Seiko, I just don't see the big deal with their divers. 
- I find oversized watches pretentious. Yes I mean anything by Panerai
- My boss just got a $15k(?) gold JLC Reverso Moon phase. I'll be spending my workdays pretending not to know anything about watches.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

My confession, I click the "Like" button to keep track of where I am in reading a thread. However, some posts I can't bring myself to "Like" at all for various reasons so I'll skip it. So if I liked the post before yours and after yours, but I didn't like yours there's a good chance that I might (maybe, maybe) think you're a douche. Or I just missed it, hard to tell. ;-) Not that you should care either way. Ha!


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

I confess I just checked my last confession to see if gdb1960 liked it. I may be a douche but no-one has noticed...


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

I own 4 divers right now out of which 2 are seiko 1 is sentimental piece & the other is 009. I have read all good things and praises for "classic SkX" models since before I joined WUS, but for quite a while now I have seen members *****ing about the 007 and 009 a lot like a LOT! 

- I feel like I have become a typical consumer I used to despise.

- I never wear anything I buy until it sits in the watch box for almost 2 sometimes 4 weeks. It's unintentional.

- 80% of my watches were based on me jumping on the bus and following the trend and buying watches.

- My wife don't like diver watches I think that's one of the reason I'm looking to buy a "dressy" watch nowadays or something other than a diver.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

gdb1960 said:


> My confession, I click the "Like" button to keep track of where I am in reading a thread. However, some posts I can't bring myself to "Like" at all for various reasons so I'll skip it. So if I liked the post before yours and after yours, but I didn't like yours there's a good chance that I might (maybe, maybe) think you're a douche. Or I just missed it, hard to tell. ;-) Not that you should care either way. Ha!


I confess that I checked my 'Likes' to see if I was a douche.


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

gdb1960 said:


> My confession, I click the "Like" button to keep track of where I am in reading a thread. However, some posts I can't bring myself to "Like" at all for various reasons so I'll skip it. So if I liked the post before yours and after yours, but I didn't like yours there's a good chance that I might (maybe, maybe) think you're a douche. Or I just missed it, hard to tell. ;-) Not that you should care either way. Ha!


FYI, if you click the blue button (with the two downward pointing arrows) to the left of the thread title, it will take you to the last post you read.

I guess i can can say goodbye to all my 'Likes'.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

I confess that I SO regret using the word "douche" in my previous confession. :-/


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

5 recent posts - 1 was not liked by gdb1960.

I'm 20% douche! 

I feel that this is accurate.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

cayabo said:


> 5 recent posts - 1 was not liked by gdb1960.
> 
> I'm 20% douche!
> 
> I feel that this is accurate.


Is the other 80% filler?


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

CDawson said:


> FYI, if you click the blue button (with the two downward pointing arrows) to the left of the thread title, it will take you to the last post you read.
> 
> I guess i can can say goodbye to all my 'Likes'.


I feel like a noob, never noticed that. Probably because it's next to the facebook icon which my brain is programmed to ignore. It also seems to disappear when you've caught up on the thread [rare, but it happens!].

Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

I think I'm due for a confession after joining WUS for two years...so here we go:

- I bought 30 watches since since I joined and never tried any of them beforehand
- I sold 10 since and I consider I leased those watches
- No idea what SOTC is until a couple of weeks ago someone actually spelled it out in his thread - now that I know, I may post my SOTC soon
- I found it useless to have a watch winder after I bought 3 of them
- Still don't understand why people are willing to pay a lot for a used Steinhart OVM, while they're readily available
- I never get my watch wet, even though I have proper divers and water resistant watches
- I don't understand why people can get angry or wound up on watch discussions
- I still can't figure out how yankeexpress keeps all of his watches


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

CDawson said:


> I confess that I checked my 'Likes' to see if I was a douche.


i douched myself and noticed i like it...


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Is it better to be a douche, or a turd sandwich?


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

If you're gonna be a turd you gotta lay in the yard.


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

Ten-Ten said:


> Is it better to be a douche, or a turd sandwich?


Can't I be both?


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

douchy turd sandwiches seem to be the best.


----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

- I can't understand why a lot of people praise the Seiko SKX007, in my opinion is not good looking, and technically the 7s26 is nothing to brag about. It's reliable, it's simple, yes that's true, but some really look at it like the perfect movement for a sub watch. Some say they get a constant +1 a day from the 7s26 and I don't know if I should trust them or not;

- I don't like natos, especially the "Bond" style natos;

- Can't stand the arrogance of the majority of Rolex owners here in Italy, I think they are actually overpriced. The only rolex I like is the Daytona, the vintage one, the so called Paul Newman from 1963;

- Patina on vintage watches is not an added value, like some people think, it's just the basic and normal decline of something that has been used, and again, some Rolex enthusiast gets literally horny about the patina on vintage Rolex, I hate it.
My 6139 is exactly 46 years old, this is its dial, I don't see any patina, this is an added value to look for in a vintage watch to me:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> Thinking of late 80's rap songs I just watched the video for NWA's Straight Outta Compton, and then this video came up and I almost lost it from laughing so hard.


hysterical. thanks, i needed that

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Manuyota said:


> - I can't understand why a lot of people praise the Seiko SKX007, in my opinion is not good looking, and technically the 7s26 is nothing to brag about. It's reliable, it's simple, yes that's true, but some really look at it like the perfect movement for a sub watch. Some say they get a constant +1 a day from the 7s26 and I don't know if I should trust them or not;
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Seiko Fan Boys just read this post and fainted.


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

I once bought a watch that looked as if it had spent a considerable amount of time in someone's posterior just to see if I could bring it back.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

Rocat said:


> The Seiko fan boys just read this thread and fainted.


They shouldn't blame me, I love Seiko, as you see I have a vintage 6139 that pleases my eyes everytime I have it on my wrist. But really, some people depict the 007 like it's THE grail watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I thought my watch broke but it turned out to just need a new battery.
and I've been here almost 7000 posts


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Manuyota said:


> They shouldn't blame me, I love Seiko, as you see I have a vintage 6139 that pleases my eyes everytime I have it on my wrist. But really, some people depict the 007 like it's THE grail watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just messing with you. I have two, an 009 and a A35. But I'm not a die hard fan.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

chuasam said:


> I thought my watch broke but it turned out to just need a new battery.
> and I've been here almost 7000 posts


That's absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Just messing with you. I have two, an 009 and a A35. But I'm not a die hard fan.


You are just the kind of watch guy I would like to see more in forums, aware of the value of the watches, even the ones you own

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

chuasam said:


> I thought my watch broke but it turned out to just need a new battery.
> and I've been here almost 7000 posts


Did you try to wind it?


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Rocat said:


> That's absolutely hilarious.


I'm going to use Post #7000 (woo milestone) to say that I was not wrong after all. 
The watch is broken.
I changed the battery and within 5 hours the display is almost faded to blank.
Something is indeed wrong with the watch.
The first time it took a few months to die so I thought it was broken.
Changed the battery today on a whim (it was $2 for 3 batteries).

Something wrong...trying to figure out if it's short circuited and how do I fix it.

*
Plot twist: Should have been a SR927 instead of the CR2032 
ordered the correct batteries now


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> Thinking of late 80's rap songs I just watched the video for NWA's Straight Outta Compton, and then this video came up and I almost lost it from laughing so hard.


Great, I just spent 30 minutes watching NWA, Ice Cube, Outkast, Bruno Mars, Taylor Swift & Katy Perry. Must have taken a wrong turn somewhere.

May as well confess...
I don't listen to rap anymore nor the radio. I don't think I've ever heard a Bruno Mars or Taylor Swift song before. And, uh...they had some good hooks.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

I keep regulating my older automatic watches, instead of having them serviced!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

chuasam said:


> I'm going to use Post #7000 (woo milestone) to say that I was not wrong after all.
> The watch is broken.
> I changed the battery and within 5 hours the display is almost faded to blank.
> Something is indeed wrong with the watch.
> ...


Wait! What? Those aren't even the same physical size. Exactly what watch is it?


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

The day after I received my SKX009, I strapped it on a NATO and went to the beach. It was a perfect 32 degrees Celsius windless day in Cape Town.

I was all excited to swim with it on, and take underwater pics of the watch with my GoPro. I had immense plans for fantastic pictures being taken of the watch in its natural habitat. I kept bragging to my wife about having the perfect everyday watch. She obviously just rolled her eyes and ignored me, as women do when one talks about a watch.

Upon diving into the water for the first time that day, one of the spring bars popped off. My dreams were shattered. I put the watch away in my bag, crestfallen and heartbroken


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

WISers:
I fess up. Cyclops on date window is a huge turn off.
In fact I'm a pristine, uncluttered dial sorta WISer. 
Fewer complications the better. I almost never what
the day or date is. I have calendars for that purpose.

Back in my RRing days we had a passenger ask our
Conductor the time. Conductor sez "45". Passengers sez 
45 what? Conductor replies "don't you even know the hour"?

X Traindriver Art


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

WUSers:
Typo error: should have typed: I'm never unaware of the
Day and Date.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I told a friend of mine that this Rolex was fake. His car isn't worth what I paid for it and didn't want him to feel bad. I'm not sure why either because I usually don't give a rats ass how people feel.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I am feeling the urge to buy either the Invicta 8928OB or maybe even the 8930OB.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Do you believe in love at first sight?


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Do you believe in love at first sight?


I've been fighting an urge for a Conquest. And I have a soft spot for GMT's. What have you done...


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I keep regulating my older automatic watches, instead of having them serviced!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like every pocket watch I buy is hard over to "F" the thought of regulating my watches terrifies me. I once adjusted a seth thomas mantle clock and it stopped running and hasnt ran since!

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I confess to now hating worththewrist for that video.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I sometimes wear two watches at once for hours at a time and after a while I don't even notice them. I sit here now wondering if I actually wore two watches to Walmart this morning. At the moment I have a digital on the left and and automatic on the right. Does this mean I'm conflicted?

I like the looks of Seiko Kinetics but I do not see the purpose of winding up a quartz cell. It reminds me of this:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Do you believe in love at first sight?


Maybe second sight?


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Do you believe in love at first sight?


I spotted this watch at a Macy's in downtown Chicago last year. It's gorgeous, and with the 2893 GMT movement, it's a miracle I didn't walk out with one. What saved me: I'm a bracelet/clasp snob, and this one didn't *quite* cut it for me. But damn, it's a looker.


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

rameezhanslo said:


> The day after I received my SKX009, I strapped it on a NATO and went to the beach. It was a perfect 32 degrees Celsius windless day in Cape Town.
> 
> I was all excited to swim with it on, and take underwater pics of the watch with my GoPro. I had immense plans for fantastic pictures being taken of the watch in its natural habitat. I kept bragging to my wife about having the perfect everyday watch. She obviously just rolled her eyes and ignored me, as women do when one talks about a watch.
> 
> Upon diving into the water for the first time that day, one of the spring bars popped off. My dreams were shattered. I put the watch away in my bag, crestfallen and heartbroken


On the upside, if not for a one piece strap you may have gone home with no watch at all.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

rameezhanslo said:


> The day after I received my SKX009, I strapped it on a NATO and went to the beach. It was a perfect 32 degrees Celsius windless day in Cape Town.
> 
> I was all excited to swim with it on, and take underwater pics of the watch with my GoPro. I had immense plans for fantastic pictures being taken of the watch in its natural habitat. I kept bragging to my wife about having the perfect everyday watch. She obviously just rolled her eyes and ignored me, as women do when one talks about a watch.
> 
> Upon diving into the water for the first time that day, one of the spring bars popped off. My dreams were shattered. I put the watch away in my bag, crestfallen and heartbroken


I don't know... seems you got a great example of the advantages of a NATO strap the first time out... you still have the watch... if the bar had sprung on the rubber strap or bracelet you'd likely have lost the watch entirely..

did you resuse the spring bars from the stock strap?? it might have been damaged taking the stock band off.. or maybe it wasn't properly seated??

I have had my SKX in the ocean many times (on NATO) and also swimming ... no issues with spring bars or anything else /so far touch wood

I'd personally rather be bummed about a failed/lost spring bar than a lost watch however...


----------



## macchina (Apr 9, 2014)

-I read WUS threads like I read all other forum threads: starting at the end and working my way backwards. Therefore, I read all punchlines before the joke, I see what the OP bought before I read his request for "the perfect watch", and in the Rolex forum I find out the Rolex really is better than than the Steinhart before I read the question "is a Rolex really better than a Steinhart"?

-I'm still not convinced a Rolex is all that much better than a Steinhart. I mean of course a little bit better, but I've never owned a Rolex and they're both still watches and both 100% made in Switzerland with the same movements. Maybe I should start a thread about this.

-I still don't get the knife-hate on this forum and it really bothers me. It makes me feel like I'm actively participating in a much more liberal group than I'm used to. Like I'm adding constructive comments below a CNN news story on Facebook.

-I am so thankful that when I got back into watches a few months back that I didn't load up on Parnis watches. Dodged a bullet having to defend Parnis watches there!

-When I get way more likes than I thought I should have on a picture I go back to that picture to see the likes below the picture even though I already saw the likes​ in my profile.

-With each auto I buy I feel the looming service cost crushing me. Literally I think about service costs within 5 minutes of putting on a new watch. Why don't I wear more quartz?


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

i hate the new wus icon


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Do you believe in love at first sight?


Welp, time to sell a few watches.

I have one on order.

My self-control is pathetic.

I suck.

(Well, I'm going to suck quite a bit less with that beautiful piece of horology on my wrist.)


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

macchina said:


> -With each auto I buy I feel the looming service cost crushing me. Literally I think about service costs within 5 minutes of putting on a new watch. Why don't I wear more quartz?


thinking the same thing about buying a Oris or Hamilton auto later on in the year. i currntly own all but one of my autos are Sekios, so replace in 2oish years maybe..... my one other Auto is aRolex tho, and the one rolex service guy here wants 1100 for service. i know they say gotta pay to play, but thats ahuge chunk of change! gotta find a small local guy thatll do it for 3rd of that.


----------



## macchina (Apr 9, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> thinking the same thing about buying a Oris or Hamilton auto later on in the year. i currntly own all but one of my autos are Sekios, so replace in 2oish years maybe..... my one other Auto is aRolex tho, and the one rolex service guy here wants 1100 for service. i know they say gotta pay to play, but thats ahuge chunk of change! gotta find a small local guy thatll do it for 3rd of that.


$1100 is outrageous! Is that all-in or are they also going to charge you for parts?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

4jamie said:


> i hate the new wus icon


I'm right there with you. It looks like a bad image of a Saxophone.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

macchina said:


> -I still don't get the knife-hate on this forum and it really bothers me. It makes me feel like I'm actively participating in a much more liberal group than I'm used to. Like I'm *adding constructive comments below a CNN news story on Facebook*.


That is the funniest thing I've read all day. Although I must confess I never have been on Facebook nor CNN.com or watch CNN.


----------



## reirei (Jun 27, 2016)

Forgive me Father, for it has been awhile since I posted my last confession.

I get a lot of grief from strangers or barely known people who first off ask about my watch (since on my wrist its more prominent than would be on others') then get shocked that I'd wear a man's watch. I hate girls watches, they're tiny, pointess, unnecessarily unreadable, ugly, and usually get MJ initials (and not the kind in the 23 jersey, but the Marc one I detest) on them. 
I love men's watches. They're works of art, and even slightly bigger than usual looks good on me. BUT STILL REGULARLY PEOPLE MAKE DISGUSTED NOISES WHEN I TELL THEM IT'S A GUY'S WATCH.

I usually consider putting it on like Leo and beating them with it. 








I don't know whether this conforms to the Confession Standards Committee, but I had to vent...


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

macchina said:


> -I still don't get the knife-hate on this forum and it really bothers me. It makes me feel like I'm actively participating in a much more liberal group than I'm used to. Like I'm adding constructive comments below a CNN news story on Facebook.


Yeah... I always have a good knife on me. Since I was seven-years-old.

One of my first threads here was a total £#[€ show and was promptly locked, because I didn't notice the no projectile delivery system discussion rule. Oh well. Watches are easier to hide from the significant other anyway.

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

macchina said:


> $1100 is outrageous! Is that all-in or are they also going to charge you for parts?


im pretty sure they would have charged me for parts. my dad bought me the watch for graduation in 99, got it serviced once in like 03 or 04, that was only $300, wore it everyday til 2006 when i was hammered like a crooked nail at my buddys bacholer party, and found out the bracelet was a fake. its been in the safe ever sinceas i had other priorities going on at the time, so its been about 10 years since it has been serviced, and probably gonna need parts


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

reirei said:


> Forgive me Father, for it has been awhile since I posted my last confession.
> 
> I get a lot of grief from strangers or barely known people who first off ask about my watch (since on my wrist its more prominent than would be on others') then get shocked that I'd wear a man's watch. I hate girls watches, they're tiny, pointess, unnecessarily unreadable, ugly, and usually get MJ initials (and not the kind in the 23 jersey, but the Marc one I detest) on them.
> I love men's watches. They're works of art, and even slightly bigger than usual looks good on me. BUT STILL REGULARLY PEOPLE MAKE DISGUSTED NOISES WHEN I TELL THEM IT'S A GUY'S WATCH.
> ...


my girl friend has a bunch of guys watches too. she loves em, she also has a bunch of small "girlie" fashion ones, cause she wears those to work.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Welp, time to sell a few watches.
> 
> I have one on order.
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful watch. I have the blue dial version. The rotor is rather loud, but it is my go-to watch for business travel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

heyheyuw said:


> Yeah... I always have a good knife on me. Since I was seven-years-old....projectile delivery system
> ...... Oh well. Watches are easier to hide from the significant other anyway.


Gotta agree on the first point. P'knives complement watches nicely IMO. I've justified (rationalized?) a couple purchases (to myself) to make a matched set.

As for the second point, you must have a more observant SO than me. Or maybe it's that watches come in different colors. Buy all your PDS in the same color. Remove from the safe one at a time.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

caktaylor said:


> That is a beautiful watch. I have the blue dial version. The rotor is rather loud, but it is my go-to watch for business travel.


Video makes it look thick, is it?


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Ten-Ten said:


> Gotta agree on the first point. P'knives complement watches nicely IMO. I've justified (rationalized?) a couple purchases (to myself) to make a matched set.
> 
> As for the second point, you must have a more observant SO than me. Or maybe it's that watches come in different colors. Buy all your PDS in the same color. Remove from the safe one at a time.


Truthfully, I currently have a SO that I don't have to hide purchases from. Trust is a good thing. It did take me an ex-wife and a few other mistakes to figure that out though. 

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

I wasn't so bummed at the spring bar coming loose - more bummed that I couldn't swim with the watch on and admire it in the ocean. It was one of those moments when you laugh at your own vanity.

I was using the spring bar from the original strap.

This was actually the second time I've had a spring bar come loose off a NATO strap. In last year I was on a six day hike and on the last day the spring bar of my Citizen Nighthawk came loose. 

In more than 20 years, a spring bars have only come loose on two NATO straps.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

I put my list of watches in my collection signature (I think that's what its called). I am now posting here to see if it shows but feeling slightly uneasy as I started collecting Nixon watches before becoming a WIS due to their 1) price 2) ruggedness and 3) I'm a surfer and they are great in the water. I shall be scorned for the love of Nixon watches.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I've sold dozens of watches here. I must confess that I have never seen a watch I sold end up in a WRUW daily thread. Ever.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I ditched work, and spent the afternoon at a hot spring resort / hotel.
With a woman that was not my wife, to boot.
But that's not the confession.

The confession is... I wore a Monster, but kept my wrist above the water the whole time, by having my arms stretched out on the edge of the pool, so as to look all casual n relaxed n sheea, when what I was really doing was being a total poo-C about the hot water and the sulfur possibly eating right through the steel.

Otherwise, hell yeah, "it's built like a tank!" Blablabla.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I dare you sink that Seiko into the hot water and the bubbles! C'mon, I dare ya!


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

I'll sometimes pick out a watch to wear and briefly panic when it won't wind, forgetting that it has a screw down crown.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

As an enthusiastic Seiko modder, I have many a cringe moment when 
I see a mod done badly - by others, using the wrong hands / dials, color combination, etc.

But as a rational person, I accept that beauty is in the eye of the beholder, so, 
I imagine that some, or even many, might feel the same way upon landing their eyeballs on one of my masterpieces.

But that thought only makes my normally limp tube of humility become tumescent with indifference.
(Wut?)

Confession: 
It never occurred to me till just now to ever use that rather inventive, 
if somewhat bizarre, figure of speech - 'limp tube of humility' - in a context like this. Or ever, actually.


----------



## bwvan (Dec 20, 2016)

My Amazon "watch list" is.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Rocat said:


> I've sold dozens of watches here. I must confess that I have never seen a watch I sold end up in a WRUW daily thread. Ever.


I must confess that I bought a watch from Rocat (who is a top notch seller) and realized it was too big for my wrist so I sold it to my buddy.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

because I seem to like dive watches most... this poor green faced Orient has been languishing in my watch box longer than it should have, before I decided to wear it today for St. Patricks


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I have many a cringe moment when I see a mod done badly.


But some are done so badly so well -
the single minded effort required to ruin every aspect is impressive... I have to like them.

Just today I saw one and was stumped (ya know, limp tube of humility) and thought "Who? Who could wear this? When? and where?"
It appeared to be contemporary to Griselda Blanco, and even if she gifted me that watch in the middle of a pile of blow I'd still have to take an extra large hit just to muster an appropriate level of gratitude to avoid being murdered.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I just bought a watch from a deal posted in the Heads Up thread just so that I can have the strap. I have another model from the same company and mine has the same strap which is getting a little tired. A new OEM strap is obnoxious money. The deal on this watch was so good that I can take the strap, put a sexy nato on the unworn new watch and flip it and get my initial investment back. Aka "free strap"


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Rocat said:


> I've sold dozens of watches here. I must confess that I have never seen a watch I sold end up in a WRUW daily thread. Ever.


Rocat's post made me feel momentarily guilty and sad for him. I had to go to my inbox and make sure I wasn't one of the heartless buyers who robbed him of such a small but important thrill. Apparently I am not. Not guilty that is. Still a little sad. A little.

As a more frequent buyer than seller, I get a kick out of someone recognizing their old watch on my wrist when I post a pic.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Ottski44 said:


> I must confess that I bought a watch from Rocat (who is a top notch seller) and realized it was too big for my wrist so I sold it to my buddy.


No worries about that. I know that kind of thing happens a lot when someone buys a watch off of a picture. I have no issues, and never will have issues with anyone buying a watch from me and flipping it for whatever reason.

I release you of your guilt my son. lol

It's all good Ten-Ten.

I confess that each time I see your screen name I think of this character and his dog, Snowy.


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

Since discovering this forum (Jan of this year) , I have bought (only) 3 watches because of discussions on here, I am eyeing at least 4 more, and this is coming from someone who had not bought a watch in over a year. It feels so bad, but so good at the same time 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

reirei said:


> Forgive me Father, for it has been awhile since I posted my last confession.
> 
> I get a lot of grief from strangers or barely known people who first off ask about my watch (since on my wrist its more prominent than would be on others') then get shocked that I'd wear a man's watch. I hate girls watches, they're tiny, pointess, unnecessarily unreadable, ugly, and usually get MJ initials (and not the kind in the 23 jersey, but the Marc one I detest) on them.
> I love men's watches. They're works of art, and even slightly bigger than usual looks good on me. BUT STILL REGULARLY PEOPLE MAKE DISGUSTED NOISES WHEN I TELL THEM IT'S A GUY'S WATCH.
> ...


My wife, sister, and sister-in-law all wear men's watches. My wife particularly hates them.

Meanwhile my sister has requested this for her birthday...








I've already bough her a Cocktail Time for her 30th birthday two years ago. I'll let her boyfriend handle this one.


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Let's leave it at that, son.
> Don't want you comin' back a few weeks from now and sayin' somethin' like:
> 
> "So I bought my first Seiko. It's nice and all, at only 38mm, but it hurt a lot more than I thought it would... going in." ;-)


I confess I know nothing of Chronopolis beyond his reputation nor do I completely understand his response; but, upon being addressed by him directly I want to take a shower.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBacon (Apr 9, 2016)

I owned three of the most popular dive watches, orient mako, skx007, and the citizen bn150, hated them all, sold all of them. Landed with my victorinox dive master 500

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBacon (Apr 9, 2016)

MrBacon said:


> I owned three of the most popular dive watches, orient mako, skx007, and the citizen bn150, hated them all, sold all of them. Landed with my victorinox dive master 500
> 
> Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


Second confession, I will own a sarb033 and pretend it is a rolex explorer...

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

everyone should do whatever they want ... but I really don't get the ultra affordable watches from ali and whatever $8 watches... just don't see the point at all.. luckily?? I couldn't take the chance on them because I have metal allergies ..so I have to be careful with what watches I wear... so the random (????) metal in a $8 watch would be a no go for me anyways..


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I am at work, waiting for certain results, it is roughly 4 am, I am tired, no sleep for 22 hours straight and had some good laugh going through the last posts 


Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

I just fed a troll in the watch meme thread. I feel a little dirty. Oh well, couldn't be helped. Thanks. I feel better now. 


Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

cayabo said:


> But some are done so badly so well -
> the single minded effort required to ruin every aspect is impressive... I have to like them.
> 
> Just today I saw one and was stumped (ya know, limp tube of humility) and thought "Who? Who could wear this? When? and where?"
> It appeared to be contemporary to Griselda Blanco, and even if she gifted me that watch in the middle of a pile of blow I'd still have to take an extra large hit just to muster an appropriate level of gratitude to avoid being murdered.


I confess I did not know who La Madrina was. Nice imagery.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

You ever click on "Buy Now" and the very next second you say to yourself, "Why did I just buy this watch?". I did that this morning. I'll see when it gets here if I want to keep it.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Rocat said:


> You ever click on "Buy Now" and the very next second you say to yourself, "Why did I just buy this watch?". I did that this morning. I'll see when it gets here if I want to keep it.


I confess that I'm curious about what made you click BIN unconsciously.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Trying2BuySomeTime said:


> ^^This plays into a couple of recent epiphanies;
> It's dawned on me that most of my recent watch purchases have been to coordinate with clothes I already own.
> In fact, the last time I picked up a couple of new shirts I considered what watch in the collection I would wear them with. A few got axed since I decided none of the current 22 nor ones on the "hit list" felt appropriate. Others were purchased to give me one more reason to pull the trigger on a watch I've had my eye on. So, you could say I bought clothes solely to match with shirts I don't even own yet.
> Happiness 1, Wallet 0.
> ...


Get an Oris Chronoris!










My favorite orange themed watch... I own several (this I suppose is the confession part lol)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I confess to starting reading Saturnine's signature poem three times before realizing I'd never make it to the end.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

tried it on out of curiosity. Gotta admit. It is very nice.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

saturnine said:


> I confess I did not know who La Madrina was. Nice imagery.


"Cocaine Cowboys 2 - Hustlin' With the Godmother" is an excellent documentary on her life - one of the worst women to ever live...

e.g. - One day, Griselda and her merry band of Rascals decided to kidnap a 10-year-old boy from a wealthy family who lived in the flatlands. The boy resisted and Griselda shot him in between the eyes. He was 10, she was 11. This started The Godmother's career.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Ottski44 said:


> I confess that I'm curious about what made you click BIN unconsciously.


It was another G-Shock :roll:. To make it worse, I already have this model in my collection but in another color. I _need_ another G-Shock added to my collection like I _need_ another Seiko Diver added to my collection


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I like my Nomos more


----------



## fiona_jdn (Sep 29, 2015)

chuasam said:


> I like my Nomos more


That's a really nice Nomos


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

chuasam said:


> I like my Nomos more


Good for you! I like my Cocktail Time a lot more...


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

If I ever post a picture of watch with a California dial, you will know I have lost my mind!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

cayabo said:


> saturnine said:
> 
> 
> > I confess I did not know who La Madrina was. Nice imagery.
> ...


Shes the devils sister. Apparently tho when she hit the tarmac in Colombia after her extradition, she was snatched up and that, as they say, was that.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Shes the devils sister. Apparently tho when she hit the tarmac in Colombia after her extradition, she was snatched up and that, as they say, was that.


I understand that she was the "inventor" of the "2 guys on a motorcycle" drive-by-shooting.
She was killed by her own invention.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

kinglee said:


> If I ever post a picture of watch with a California dial, you will know I have lost my mind!


Dude, you gotta try it. It is SO fun!


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Ten-Ten said:


> Dude, you gotta try it. It is SO fun!
> View attachment 11238834


Kill it! Kill it with fire!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> Kill it! Kill it with fire!


Apparently, California dials join politics and religion, as topics best not mentioned in polite society.

...........Who knew?


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Ten-Ten said:


> Apparently, California dials join politics and religion, as topics best not mentioned in polite society.
> 
> ...........Who knew?


Sorry but I find California dials unbalanced and ugly.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

If I exercise in the morning before work, I let myself pick one of my favorite watches for the day. If I start the day with a big bowl of chocolate frosted sugar bombs instead, I make myself wear something from the 'horrible' drawer...


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Tanker G1 said:


> If I exercise in the morning before work, I let myself pick one of my favorite watches for the day. If I start the day with a big bowl of chocolate frosted sugar bombs instead, I make myself wear something from the 'horrible' drawer...


I respect your discipline and Calvin and Hobbs reference.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

I hate Roman numerals. There, I said it. I feel better now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Ten-Ten said:


> Dude, you gotta try it. It is SO fun!
> View attachment 11238834


Oh man. I never knew these existed. In a previous life I was an engineering drafter. I have strong OCD reactions to mixed units, and that thing makes me very uncomfortable. So wrong.

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> Sorry but I find California dials unbalanced and ugly.


That explains it. Some of my best friends are unbalanced and ugly.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

So, i dont quite understand the point of a California Dial...... watch newb status?


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> So, i dont quite understand the point of a California Dial...... watch newb status?


Like most "things" from California, makes no sense whatsoever (Chronopolis for example).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Fluffyfreak505 said:
> 
> 
> > So, i dont quite understand the point of a California Dial...... watch newb status?
> ...


I have friends that live in Cali and are always telling me to move there, im like naaaah id much rather deal with terrible politicians and even worse job opportunities than a bunch of whiny crybaby wahwahs


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

saturnine said:


> I confess I did not know who La Madrina was. Nice imagery.


OK, I had to google Griselda, I din't know either, but farther down the google results I saw:

"HBO Movie Will See Jennifer Lopez As Drug Lord Griselda Blanco"

Now I am conflicted... J-Lo good, Griselda bad.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I confess to starting reading Saturnine's signature poem three times before realizing I'd never make it to the end.


tl; dr


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

jisham said:


> OK, I had to google Griselda, I din't know either, but farther down the google results I saw:
> 
> "HBO Movie Will See Jennifer Lopez As Drug Lord Griselda Blanco"
> 
> Now I am conflicted... J-Lo good, Griselda bad.


but..... blaco was never pretty...... why havea pretty (kinda) actress play her?


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Rocat said:


> You ever click on "Buy Now" and the very next second you say to yourself, "Why did I just buy this watch?". I did that this morning. I'll see when it gets here if I want to keep it.


I think I've done that sleep deprived and drunk, and didn't remember until the shipping/tracking number arrived in the email the next morning, then it's like "WTF did I do last night?"


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> but..... blaco was never pretty...... why havea pretty (kinda) actress play her?


Maybe it's enjoyable watching them both walk away from you? although for two very different reasons...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Like most "things" from California, makes no sense whatsoever (Chronopolis for example).


I am eating a bushel of pants..."Nyet, comrade!" while ninja candles of strong magma flow frosted in hair curlers and are.


----------



## davemachin (May 25, 2016)

Watch I hadn't worn in a few months was already on the right date. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

My f71 confession goes something like this
Had my Deep Blue in my work bag in my pickup.
Thot both doors were locked. Evidently the passenger side door
was unlocked. Someone took my DB Timer. 
Guess if I'd have locked it, I'd be out a side window glass too.

I opened my work bag, and as big as Dallas watch was gone!
I tuned as green as a gourd. Don't leave items in your vehicle.

I did and now I'm down to one DB left. Been surfing for a repl
DB Timer. There are non with a cursory search. Guess I could
call Stan Bestesh at DB (or Sam)

Egg on my faced X Traindriver Art


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> but..... blaco was never pretty...... why havea pretty (kinda) actress play her?


That's the first time I've heard someone describe J-Lo as "kinda pretty".


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

arogle1stus said:


> My f71 confession goes something like this
> Had my Deep Blue in my work bag in my pickup.
> Thot both doors were locked. Evidently the passenger side door
> was unlocked. Someone took my DB Timer.
> ...


They rifled through the bag and only took the watch? Not the whole bag? That is odd. I'd be turning the house upside-down, but I'm kinda... what's the word... forgetful.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

daschlag said:


> They rifled through the bag and only took the watch? Not the whole bag? That is odd. I'd be turning the house upside-down, but I'm kinda... what's the word... forgetful.


When my house was burglarized, the thief picked through my watch box and took 4/10 ( what he/she perceived as sellable, took an Orient, an Oris, an ML and a Hamilton and left an Eterna and and Edox for example).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

jisham said:


> Maybe it's enjoyable watching them both walk away from you? although for two very different reasons...


ya know..... 10 years ago, yeah. today tho? nah. although i still love Paula Abdul and Gloria Estaven........


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

daschlag said:


> That's the first time I've heard someone describe J-Lo as "kinda pretty".


kinda of a actress.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> I have friends that live in Cali and are always telling me to move there, im like naaaah id much rather deal with terrible politicians and even worse job opportunities than a bunch of whiny crybaby wahwahs


Whoa whoa whoa there buddy - who says we don't have the worst politicians?


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

daschlag said:


> That's the first time I've heard someone describe J-Lo as "kinda pretty".


She's kinda bland but not in a good way like Nomos. If it wasn't for her butt I wouldn't recognize her at all. It's like I can't actually picture in my head how she looks like.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I bought a quartz and don't feel filthy and uncool. I also don't care if it doesn't have a "soul". It's cool as f and a perfect size on my wrist.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> I have friends that live in Cali and are always telling me to move there, im like naaaah id much rather deal with terrible politicians and even worse job opportunities than a bunch of whiny crybaby wahwahs


do not move to socal.. for any reason.. "maybe" San Diego.... if you like jacking it.. (South Park reference)... but maybe San Diego.. IF you are going to have ok monies and can live some place nice like Solana Beach ,Del Mar.. Cardiff some thing Coastal North County ..... BUT then be prepared to deal with a certain amount of "are you f*cking kidding me entitlement peoples"..

I lived in Solana Beach for 5~yrs 4blks from Ocean it was ~ok

However due to my wife illness and a layoff.. had to take what we could find and now are just north of the LA county line... I was in LA today..and more frequently than I would like lately (what I would like is NEVER..btw) but whatever.. it is just the grosses most crowded **** hole... with horrible people and horrible traffic... AVOID!!!!!

If I could go back in time with time machine... I would have told my CA Native wife.. either stay in Seattle w/ me or go to SoCal on your own.. worst absolutely worst choice of my life moving to SoCal...

oh also... California dials are the worst.. so much NOPE...


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Houls said:


> I also don't care if it doesn't have a "soul".


The "soul" concept was introduced in less-enlightened times when we had no understanding of how complex living organisms worked. We still don't have a very good handle on some emergent phenomena, such as consciousness, but we do understand enough about how life works not to have to bring superstition into it.

You can look inside a mechanical watch and see exactly how it works. There's no mystery in there at all.

Quartz timekeeping, on the other hand, exploits piezoelectric and quantum mechanical process that most people will never understand*. Arthur C. Clarke described this in his third law: Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic.

Ergo, mechanical watches are soulless automata. Quartz watches are beyond the understanding of the majority of the population*, therefore they have a soul.

QED!(?)

* Usually because most people simply don't care how modern technology functions, so long as it works; no intellectual snobbery or elitism intended here.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

eljay said:


> The "soul" concept was introduced in less-enlightened times when we had no understanding of how complex living organisms worked. We still don't have a very good handle on some emergent phenomena, such as consciousness, but we do understand enough about how life works not to have to bring superstition into it.
> 
> You can look inside a mechanical watch and see exactly how it works. There's no mystery in there at all.
> 
> ...


I was really just going for humor but ok. Thanks. Haha


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Houls said:


> I was really just going for humor but ok. Thanks. Haha


So was I! 😁


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

eljay said:


> So was I!


It worked because I was laughing yet it was informative at the same time. Kudos!


----------



## bwvan (Dec 20, 2016)

I'd like to babysit J-Lo's twins.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

jisham said:


> I think I've done that sleep deprived and drunk, and didn't remember until the shipping/tracking number arrived in the email the next morning, then it's like "WTF did I do last night?"


I've heard "Drunk Buying" is the worse.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Rocat said:


> I've heard "Drunk Buying" is the worse.


I drunk bought a KonTiki (or perhaps two, I can't remember the circumstances of both) and don't regret it!

A lone success story, however...


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I've been wearing the PADI for several days now and well...I still wouldn't pay more than $250 for this but it's actually not too shabby. It's big but not DeepBlue big.

Here is another confession, while lots of people here don't like preorders, I do. In fact, I almost never buy a watch that I missed the preorder price on.



househalfman said:


> I don't get the love for the Bulova Moonwatch or the Seiko turtle but each time I see a bargain come up I'm always tempted to see what the buzz is all about.
> 
> I have a PADI Turtle incoming tomorrow.





Fluffyfreak505 said:


> the moonwatch does nothing for me. turtles on the other hand.........





Tanker G1 said:


> Felt exactly the same way until I got the PADI. It's not the look of it, which is nice, but the feel of it on my wrist that sold me. Very comfortable on my wrist. YMMV.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I crave for cushion shaped watches (magrette, panerai, Laurent ferrier galet...) but I loathe turtle-ish shaped cases (yes, that all-famous Seiko...). Sometimes there is a very thin line...what makes it all the more confusing 


Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

atarione said:


> Fluffyfreak505 said:
> 
> 
> > I have friends that live in Cali and are always telling me to move there, im like naaaah id much rather deal with terrible politicians and even worse job opportunities than a bunch of whiny crybaby wahwahs
> ...


Couldnt pay me enough to sell my soul and move to socal. Or anywhere in Cali. Sorry, but i like hot rods, trucks, guns and watches. 3 outta 4 is basically outlawed in cali, so they can keep it.

On another note, positive vibes to your wife, and on finding a great job man!


----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)

Double


----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)

I was a mechanical snob i.e. "mechanical watch or death!"

But now it's reversed. Mechanical/automatic watch should just die when a new technology became available. Afterall the "new" technology is close to 50 years old. Tried and tested... and superior. I mean, a watch or a clock's main objective is to tell time. What good is it if it's not accurate?

To want a mechanical/auto watch/clock over the quartz counterpart is akin to want a steam engined car over the tried and tested... and superior internal combustion counterpart

*flameshield on


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

jalak said:


> I was a mechanical snob i.e. "mechanical watch or death!"
> 
> But now it's reversed. Mechanical/automatic watch should just die when a new technology became available. Afterall the "new" technology is close to 50 years old. Tried and tested... and superior. I mean, a watch or a clock's main objective is to tell time. What good is it if it's not accurate?
> 
> ...


I'm starting to feel the same way. I'm getting sick of my Alpinist (yes the forum darling) and other watches with 6R15s careening wildly fast and slow 6 months after regulation.
The reliability of a quartz is becoming more appealing. I never bought into the soul of a mechanical watch and bonding with a lump of stainless steel notion anyway.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Eh, I dont buy the whole "soul" thing for either type... it's an object after all. What I will say, is that unlike other technologies (steam engine, flying machines, submarines, etc) the humble mechanical watch is still very close in ability to its quartz counterpart. I have both in my collection and don't prefer one over the other. I can appreciate quartz for it's techology as much as I can appreciate automatic for all it's tiny gears and balances.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

bwvan said:


> I'd like to babysit J-Lo's twins.


So I think to myself, I didn't even know she had kids...

then I think to myself, does he actually mean what I think he means?

off to my happy place... surrounded by quartz watches powered by Deus Ex Machina magic souls.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

jalak said:


> I was a mechanical snob i.e. "mechanical watch or death!"
> 
> But now it's reversed. Mechanical/automatic watch should just die when a new technology became available. Afterall the "new" technology is close to 50 years old. Tried and tested... and superior. I mean, a watch or a clock's main objective is to tell time. What good is it if it's not accurate?
> 
> ...


I admire and appreciate the beauty of mechanical movements. However quartz is better in every possible way with the exception of the sweeping seconds hand. All of my quartz are solar.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> I am eating a bushel of pants..."Nyet, comrade!" while ninja candles of strong magma flow frosted in hair curlers and are.


I regret that I have but one like to give this post.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

jalak said:


> I was a mechanical snob i.e. "mechanical watch or death!"
> 
> But now it's reversed. Mechanical/automatic watch should just die when a new technology became available. Afterall the "new" technology is close to 50 years old. Tried and tested... and superior. I mean, a watch or a clock's main objective is to tell time. What good is it if it's not accurate?
> 
> ...


People often venerate the technology of old when something comes along to replace it. Vinyl, carbureted engines, paper books, abacuses, etc...

Perhaps humans should just die when androids become self-aware.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Random Tuesday watch confessions:


I went to check the case back on the Seiko Monster I was wearing last night but was surprised to see I was actually wearing my Citizen Nighthawk.

I confess I used to prefer non-tapering straps and bracelets. This was true until I purchased an Orient Bambino and noticed it looked more like a leather cuff than a watch strap and I am not cool enough to be one of those guys that just wears a leather cuff. Seriously, once you notice how large the buckle is, you cannot unsee it.

Every time I hear the watch brand Parmigiani, I have a Pavlovian craving for pizza and/or spaghetti tossed with olive oil and Parmigiano-Reggiano. I confess I just made myself hungry.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

saturnine said:


> People often venerate the technology of old when something comes along to replace it. Vinyl, carbureted engines, paper books, abacuses, etc...
> 
> Perhaps humans should just die when androids become self-aware.


I embrace new technology, but watches to me aren't about time in a literal sense. They're about a connection to the past. They're about style. And they're about my fascination with mechanical engineering. I just find mechanical watches interesting. The fact they tell time is a bonus. It's the same reason I have a collection of WWII era firearms that I never shoot. Shrug.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

eljay said:


> The "soul" concept was introduced in less-enlightened times when we had no understanding of how complex living organisms worked. We still don't have a very good handle on some emergent phenomena, such as consciousness, but we do understand enough about how life works not to have to bring superstition into it.
> 
> You can look inside a mechanical watch and see exactly how it works. There's no mystery in there at all.
> 
> ...


Nice ACC reference. I believe the concept of a "soul" when it comes to mechanical watches is due to the fact they have a "heartbeat" i.e. their balance spring & the number of inter-working gears and widgets that all function in harmony to provide you with the time, much like (but certainly not akin) to the intricacies of the human body. And we "give them life" by the transference of our energy to them. Also, like the human body, they can be repaired whereas with your magical quartz's this is not so (at least for those of us lacking piezoelectric and quantum mechanical prowess).

But mainly, people like to romanticize the things they love. Or, romantics do, at least.

For you believers, may the Quartz be with you.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Whoa whoa whoa there buddy - who says we don't have the worst politicians?


well, yall do have Pelosi, and is that feinstein circus act from there too?


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

i prefer autos to quartz, simply because of the sweeping seconds hand. no other reason.


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Couldnt pay me enough to sell my soul and move to socal. Or anywhere in Cali. Sorry, but i like hot rods, trucks, guns and watches. 3 outta 4 is basically outlawed in cali, so they can keep it.
> 
> On another note, positive vibes to your wife, and on finding a great job man!


I was stationed at Camp Pendleton three times during my career and loved it. I lived in Oceanside, Carlsbad and on base. When I had time off I loved going to Solano Beach, Laguna Miguel and La Jolla and hanging out. Of course, I didn't have to pay for the outrageous housing, had access to automatic weapons, and was exempt from the state income tax, so...

I wish I'd been more responsible in my twenties because I could have owned a home there, now. This was the mid-80's when the CA economy had crashed and housing was affordable. I know a retired MSgt who owns an acre in Solano Beach about a block from the ocean.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

CDawson said:


> I was stationed at Camp Pendleton three times during my career and loved it. I lived in Oceanside, Carlsbad and on base. When I had time off I loved going to Solano Beach, Laguna Miguel and La Jolla and hanging out. Of course, I didn't have to pay for the outrageous housing, had access to automatic weapons, and was exempt from the state income tax, so...
> 
> I wish I'd been more responsible in my twenties because I could have owned a home there, now. This was the mid-80's when the CA economy had crashed and housing was affordable. I know a retired MSgt who owns an acre in Solano Beach about a block from the ocean.


dont get me wrong California is amazingly beautiful and i dont mind visiting there, ive never been to SanFran and plan on going one day, and one of my bucket list things is cruising a droptop 57 belair up the PCH. but the insanityh of the laws there and the way people act drives me bonkers


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> dont get me wrong California is amazingly beautiful and i dont mind visiting there, ive never been to SanFran and plan on going one day, and one of my bucket list things is cruising a droptop 57 belair up the PCH. but the insanityh of the laws there and the way people act drives me bonkers


Hey our laws are like any other place except not as bigoted and marginalizing. Our food is a little weird but not likely to kill a person as quickly. And yeah, our drivers are terrible.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Hey our laws are like any other place except not as bigoted and marginalizing. Our food is a little weird but not likely to kill a person as quickly. And yeah, our drivers are terrible.


imma 2A guy so......


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> imma 2A guy so......


The second amendment still applies In California. I can legally own a firearm without a problem and would argue that the amendment is protected by sensible regulation.

However, if you are one of those concealed or open carry guys or just need an assault rifle on your road trip (and who doesn't, right?), then yeah, you might just become an irresistible target for gun thieves. I would hate for your second amendment right to make you seem the fool, lead to undue scrutiny of what I assume is your otherwise responsible ownership, and contribute to the proliferation of stolen firearms. Plus, the paperwork you would insist on filling out as a responsible owner who lost a firearm is a real hassle.

I think we can all agree, paperwork sucks. That is why I just need to take a short multiple choice question on gun safety to purchase a firearm should I ever go to the organic farmers market to show the granola vendor I am ready to defend his business and take a self-defense manslaughter charge. That organic granola is worth it.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

if i feel like i need my AR to travel somewhere, i aint goin lol. i know you can own guns in cali, i just dont like having to jump through 46 hoops to buy one. my state we just require a clean background check and we can buy whatever firearm we please, along with whatever capacity magazine we want. i love that. i despise paperwork. i think thats one of the biggest problems in our country. 


also, im not a fan of granola, but im 100% with ya on defending others if the need arises. of course, i pray that need never arises, unfortuntely, theres far too many morons and unstable jackholes in the world. 


the laws are actually the last on my list why im never moving to Cali though, the number 1 reason is the people. for every "normalish" person i meet from there i have to suffer 4 or 5 weirdos that feel the need to tell me how horrible of a person i am because i drive a ruck and eat red meat. im one of those kinda people that thinks people should let people do their thing, as long as that thing isnt hurting other people ya know.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

I confess that I come here to get away from the madness of political discussions. I'm a dyed-in-the-wool-unapologetic-bleeding-heart-liberal but this is my safe place, where I can connect with folks in spite of our political differences. Our love for these little mechanical works of art I think helps connect us and make us feel like we're part of something greater than our little corner of the world. Political discussions, while vital to a healthy democracy, at this point, seem to further divide our already worn thin republic. Let's find our common ground first, the differences will iron themselves out. I often wonder what our brethren from other countries think of our squabbles.

Just my two cents and worth and probably worth about 1/2 as much.

Here's a picture of a watch.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> the laws are actually the last on my list why im never moving to Cali though, the number 1 reason is the people. for every "normalish" person i meet from there i have to suffer 4 or 5 weirdos that feel the need to tell me how horrible of a person i am because i drive a [t]ruck and eat red meat. im one of those kinda people that thinks people should let people do their thing, as long as that thing isnt hurting other people ya know.


I hear you. People with trucks help slow the problem of abandoned couches on the sidewalk that are inevitably soiled by people in a variety of ways. And red meat is great as long as it stays a shade of red, and I don't mean covering it with ketchup. Sales tax is terrible around here, though, so I recommend passing through Arizona or Oregon for some tax-free watch shopping.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

gdb1960 said:


> I confess that I come here to get away from the madness of political discussions. I'm a dyed-in-the-wool-unapologetic-bleeding-heart-liberal but this is my safe place, where I can connect with folks in spite of our political differences. Our love for these little mechanical works of art I think helps connect us and make us feel like we're part of something greater than our little corner of the world. Political discussions, while vital to a healthy democracy, at this point, seem to further divide our already worn thin republic. Let's find our common ground first, the differences will iron themselves out. I often wonder what our brethren from other countries think of our squabbles.
> 
> Just my two cents and worth and probably worth about 1/2 as much.
> 
> ...


im pretty middle of the road when it comes to politics, and i agree with 100% on the discussion of it. inevitable its deteriotes into a grade school level argument. thatsa very nice watch btw, details?


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

I'd never own a Nomos because that double-wide M in the name would drive me crazy. If you saw a letter like that in the brand name of a vintage ebay watch, you'd say "horrible redial"!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I hear you. People with trucks help slow the problem of abandoned couches on the sidewalk that are inevitably soiled by people in a variety of ways. And red meat is great as long as it stays a shade of red, and I don't mean covering it with ketchup. Sales tax is terrible around here, though, so I recommend passing through Arizona or Oregon for some tax-free watch shopping.


nothing sets off a good steak like ketchup! how dare you sir. how dare you. now pardon me while i comb my mullet and jam ted nugent in my iroc, and admire my g-shock......


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> im pretty middle of the road when it comes to politics, and i agree with 100% on the discussion of it. inevitable its deteriotes into a grade school level argument. thatsa very nice watch btw, details?


Thank you! It's the Mido Ocean Star Captain V. 80 hour power reserve, pretty awesome movement. I got this around a month ago. I love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Speaking of nomos: I find their watch designs amongst the most boring beneath the sun, but I think they are of great value and a great bang4buck with inhouse mvmt and sapphire caseback. Even the spritzy pastelly funky color schemes can't dilute the boredom of the bauhaus. The only nomoses i like are the expensive ones, and even those are kinda "meh" / i am torn 


Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Speaking of nomos: I find their watch designs amongst the most boring beneath the sun, but I think they are of great value and a great bang4buck with inhouse mvmt and sapphire caseback. Even the spritzy pastelly funky color schemes can't dilute the boredom of the bauhaus. The only nomoses i like are the expensive ones, and even those are kinda "meh" / i am torn


I have heard their in-house movements are fragile and while they are watch movements like any other, third party watchmakers might be reluctant to service them due to scarcity of parts and just overall familiarity.


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> I admire and appreciate the beauty of mechanical movements. However quartz is better in every possible way with the exception of the sweeping seconds hand. All of my quartz are solar.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I confess, the intangibles surrounding mechanical autos and their perceived superiority is beyond my comprehension. I have a few autos, but I don't swoon over them any more than I do my quartz ones.

You can get a quartz with a sweeping hand with a meca-quartz. Accuracy of a quartz with a sweeping hand AND significantly lower upkeep costs?! Sign me up! But these don't seem to get the WUS love often (outside of their dedicated forum). Why are they stuck in the "Jack of all trades, master of none" no man's land? 
Is it because it was the high-end manufacturers that invented this hybrid "cheapened" their products to compete with the cost-effective quartz and then got out? Do those brand loyalists equate this to using a coupon for an expensive dinner which gives those living in a lower income bracket an "undeserved" taste of the high life? Or the passenger that gets upgraded to first class that gets sideways glances from those that paid full price?

Why isnt there more of a demand for them from the more price concious? Is it even too niche within the niche watch community?

These are the questions that keep me awake at night.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

When I have 4 Seiko Quartzes (a Superior, two Grands and a King) all running perfectly synched but two seconds ahead of atomic time. 
My inevitable conclusion is... Atomic time is off by two seconds!
Alright, a pic.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Trying2BuySomeTime said:


> You can get a quartz with a sweeping hand with a meca-quartz. Accuracy of a quartz with a sweeping hand AND significantly lower upkeep costs?! Sign me up! But these don't seem to get the WUS love often (outside of their dedicated forum). Why are they stuck in the "Jack of all trades, master of none" no man's land?... Why isnt there more of a demand for them from the more price concious? Is it even too niche within the niche watch community?


You can also get Bulova's Precisionist/Accutron II/UHF movements, all of which are accurate within five-to-10 seconds a year and offer smooth sweeping second hands without even needing to buy mecha-quartz chronographs. You even have the Bulova CURV (which I'm looking to purchase this year), which also offers an exhibition case back that showcases the nice finish of the movement.

At the higher end, you have Grand Seiko and Citizen's Campanola quartz offerings. The former is dead-on accurate and offers the kind of movement finishing not found on many mechanicals. The Campanola line is baroque, with amazing flourishes on the lacquered dials complete with grand complications (including minute repeaters) as well as good finishing on the movements.

The issue is that the majority of collectors prefer mechanicals because they want to retreat from the constraints of modern life, indulge nostalgia about a past that never existed, and want to think that the watches can be fixed and rebuilt by hand after some zombie apocalypse. For them, the high costs of servicing and maintaining mechanicals is not a bug, it's a feature they desire. Quartz movements with their batteries, on the other hand, are not desired at all.

From where I sit, all watch technology is wonderful. I have quartz and mechanical in my collection and plan to eventually add a smartwatch as well. But I also admit that I am an oddity in this hobby.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I have heard their in-house movements are fragile and while they are watch movements like any other, third party watchmakers might be reluctant to service them due to scarcity of parts and just overall familiarity.


I can't comment on that out of own experiences, but I haven't heard nothing bad about them. Neither from friends nor colleagues...but then, I don't go in-depth about watch-nerdism with all of them...it might raise suspicions 

But if "affordable" (I prefer the term "achievable" for the 1000-2000€ region) in-house mvmt is an argument for you, the nomoses are worthy of serious consideration. Wouldn't you agree?

But once again, I cant stand the looks


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I can't comment on that out of own experiences, but I haven't heard nothing bad about them. Neither from friends nor colleagues...but then, I don't go in-depth about watch-nerdism with all of them...it might raise suspicions
> 
> But if "affordable" (I prefer the term "achievable" for the 1000-2000€ region) in-house mvmt is an argument for you, the nomoses are worthy of serious consideration. Wouldn't you agree?
> 
> But once again, I cant stand the looks


To be fair, I only hear complaints about Nomos movements from movement snobs. Nomos is definitely a young company and will undoubtedly get better. I definitely think a true in-house Swiss movement in the mid-range is worth consideration as they are much more than mildy modified and decorated ETA movements or subpar Seiko and Miyota movements that seem to dominate the mid-range segment. As for the minimalist design, it's cute.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> im pretty middle of the road when it comes to politics, and i agree with 100% on the discussion of it. *inevitable its deteriotes into a grade school level argument*. thatsa very nice watch btw, details?


It's only inevitable when adults choose to behave as children.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

saturnine said:


> It's only inevitable when adults choose to behave as children.


Look at us here: we have the impulse-control of a 3-year-old who's locked up at night in a candy shop 

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I have heard their in-house movements are fragile and while they are watch movements like any other, third party watchmakers might be reluctant to service them due to scarcity of parts and just overall familiarity.


Where did you hear that? From people who actually own them? I've never heard that at all, and as an owner my Nomos has never struck me as being fragile. I'm not understanding your next comment. A watchmaker MIGHT not want to service them because parts are hard to get but familiar? That makes no sense. No offence intended, but are you basing your statements on facts or guessing?


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

MaxIcon said:


> I'd never own a Nomos because that double-wide M in the name would drive me crazy. If you saw a letter like that in the brand name of a vintage ebay watch, you'd say "horrible redial"!


I would like to thank you for this, really, you have saved me ~€ 1.000,-. What has been seen cannot be unseen (unless I win the lottery). No Nomos Club for me.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Look at us here: we have the impulse-control of a 3-year-old who's locked up at night in a candy shop


All the proof for your statement can be found on the F71 bargain thread.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

I confess that when I first started learning about watches, I thought what's the big deal about complications? I mean GMT, chronograph, dual time, hourly chime, perpetual calendar, big date, water proofing, ..... my 20 year old $20 casio quartz had all of them!

I do however, have respect for watchmakers, now that I've learned that implementing those complications in gears is, well.... complicated! I've debated if I have the skills to service a mechanical chronograph, and realized I am probably lacking.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Nice ACC reference. I believe the concept of a "soul" when it comes to mechanical watches is due to the fact they have a "heartbeat" i.e. their balance spring & the number of inter-working gears and widgets that all function in harmony to provide you with the time, much like (but certainly not akin) to the intricacies of the human body. And we "give them life" by the transference of our energy to them. Also, like the human body, they can be repaired whereas with your magical quartz's this is not so (at least for those of us lacking piezoelectric and quantum mechanical prowess).


Just to play devils advocate.... quartz watches have heartbeats, many have gear trains, some take energy from the human body (or even the life giving sun itself!), and they can be repaired. They can even have smooth sweeping hands, as some else already pointed out.



saturnine said:


> For you believers, may the Quartz be with you.


This I cannot forgive.


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

I recently bought some watch tools, but I haven't used them yet (apart from sizing a bracelet). I want to open one of my mechanicals, but I am afraid that I will break something just by looking at the movement wrong.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

gdb1960 said:


> I confess that I come here to get away from the madness of political discussions. I'm a dyed-in-the-wool-unapologetic-bleeding-heart-liberal but this is my safe place, where I can connect with folks in spite of our political differences. Our love for these little mechanical works of art I think helps connect us and make us feel like we're part of something greater than our little corner of the world. Political discussions, while vital to a healthy democracy, at this point, seem to further divide our already worn thin republic. Let's find our common ground first, the differences will iron themselves out. I often wonder what our brethren from other countries think of our squabbles.
> 
> Just my two cents and worth and probably worth about 1/2 as much.


+++

We can dis-agree about just about anything here, but it shouldn't be politics.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

FrankDerek said:


> I recently bought some watch tools, but I haven't used them yet (apart from sizing a bracelet). I want to open one of my mechanicals, but I am afraid that I will break something just by looking at the movement wrong.


Get a cheap 7s26 (seiko SKX perhaps), maybe functioning, maybe not. This is your safety net, it's cheap and might not work, so even if you make a mistake it's no loss. Get some nice tweezers and screwdrivers, and some nice vision-augmentation (loupe, visor, whatever your preference). Practice taking screws out, and putting them back in. Practice moving things around with the tweezers (screws, rotor). Practice removing/replacing stems, take movements out, take hands and dials off, put them back on. Play around  There are hand skills involved that were foreign to me, but can be learned with practice. Watch a youtube video of someone who knows what they're doing. Look at how smooth and easy it is for them. Try to copy it. You won't be that good without years of practice, but I bet you can get close in a few days by trying to mimic what they do.

I started like this, afraid to touch the delicate movement. Before I knew it, I was trouble-shooting a sellita keyless works, and I had already pulled the barrel bridge, and wondering what should I do next.... then I paused and realized that I had come a long way from being scared to nudge a regulator pin for fear of breaking a hair spring, and I didn't even realize that I had come that far... but it all starts with getting over the fear of breaking anything and just diving in and doing it. And I'm an old nearly blind guy with big awkward caffeine-shaky hands, and I can do it, it should be easier for you.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

jupiter6 said:


> Where did you hear that? From people who actually own them? I've never heard that at all, and as an owner my Nomos has never struck me as being fragile. I'm not understanding your next comment. A watchmaker MIGHT not want to service them because parts are hard to get but familiar? That makes no sense. No offence intended, but are you basing your statements on facts or guessing?


No, they are not facts but not guesses either. I did not mean to scare you or undermine your purchase.

When I said familiarity, I did not mean to say they were very familiar with it. I should have said general level of familiarity which could range from very little to a lot. Or I could have said a possible unfamiliarity Regardless, movements function similarly and it would be valid to say a watchmaker with no experience servicing an in-house Nomos movement should still be capable of it. However, it would be also valid to suggest a lack of familiarity with the movement and questionable ability to source any proprietary parts would affect a watchmaker's confidence or willingness to perform a service. They can still charge someone to send it to Nomos for service even when it is out of warranty period.

I was only parroting arguments from those I have heard talk to in-person about Nomos but I cannot verify any of those people have actually owned or serviced one. They could have different agendas or are simply being snobbish or petty. I have my doubts, as expressed in a later post, of such critics. Nomos makes dress watches and they are a relatively young company. Rolex snobs compare all watches and movements to the sport and tool watches they pay a lot more money for. I think a Nomos is a tremendous value and in a unique position in the watch industry.

That all said, please ignore me. My apologies. Fake news. Sad.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

I hate g-shocks and all the hype associated with them, especially that they are the only watch that can handle anything "tough" or active. 

42mm wears like 42mm, not 40mm. 

The vostok amphibian, as sketchy as it is QC wise, has become my favourite watch. Something about the 420 case. Maybe it is because it is cheap and so am I.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

jisham said:


> Just to play devils advocate.... quartz watches have heartbeats, many have gear trains, some take energy from the human body (or even the life giving sun itself!), and they can be repaired. They can even have smooth sweeping hands, as some else already pointed out.


Be gone with you Satan!


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Be gone with you Satan!


Nothing to see here, move along...

"the loveliest trick of the Devil is to persuade you that he does not exist!"
- Baudelaire


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> That all said, please ignore me. My apologies. Fake news. Sad.


You must work for CNN........


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

jalak said:


> I was a mechanical snob i.e. "mechanical watch or death!"
> 
> But now it's reversed. Mechanical/automatic watch should just die when a new technology became available. Afterall the "new" technology is close to 50 years old. Tried and tested... and superior. I mean, a watch or a clock's main objective is to tell time. What good is it if it's not accurate?
> 
> ...


Internal Combustion should die a painful death. 
Electric Engine is where it's at


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

jisham said:


> Get a cheap 7s26 (seiko SKX perhaps), maybe functioning, maybe not. This is your safety net, it's cheap and might not work, so even if you make a mistake it's no loss. Get some nice tweezers and screwdrivers, and some nice vision-augmentation (loupe, visor, whatever your preference). Practice taking screws out, and putting them back in. Practice moving things around with the tweezers (screws, rotor). Practice removing/replacing stems, take movements out, take hands and dials off, put them back on. Play around  There are hand skills involved that were foreign to me, but can be learned with practice. Watch a youtube video of someone who knows what they're doing. Look at how smooth and easy it is for them. Try to copy it. You won't be that good without years of practice, but I bet you can get close in a few days by trying to mimic what they do.
> 
> I started like this, afraid to touch the delicate movement. Before I knew it, I was trouble-shooting a sellita keyless works, and I had already pulled the barrel bridge, and wondering what should I do next.... then I paused and realized that I had come a long way from being scared to nudge a regulator pin for fear of breaking a hair spring, and I didn't even realize that I had come that far... but it all starts with getting over the fear of breaking anything and just diving in and doing it. And I'm an old nearly blind guy with big awkward caffeine-shaky hands, and I can do it, it should be easier for you.


You can buy any "for parts/service" unknown/broken/whatever movement off ebay for $1~$10 to get your sea legs on you. If you want it working you can get a new Vostok for $30.

But yes, nice tweezers, something like the Dumont No.3 Dumoxel T1758. A fine tool for a reasonable price. I lost a subdial seconds hand the other day as it zinged out of my cheap tweezers. I don't have Dumonts, but they are on my list. While you're there, pick up some of the P7986 storage boxes.

And accept that you are likely to damage something at some point & parts will get lost unless you work in a laboratory environment & are graceful/steady with tiny things. This is why I only mess (I would use the phrase "work on" but that's not exactly accurate) with movements that can be easily replaced if necessary - Vostok/Seiko - In my ham-fistedness I damaged a balance spring when removing a rotor. I tried replacing the balance spring but that was like trying to insert a neatly coiled strand of my wife's hair inside ...something...er, very small....like a 5mm cavity...within a watch movement...


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Coincidentally, a friend just shared this quote from "TimeZone Watch School" with me (if it's not too long for some of you...):

*"Half the skill of watchmaking is about simply learning how to hold very small parts while they are worked upon without damaging them or losing them. While learning, everyone will do both. The other half is probably about finding pieces once they have flown from your grasp. Every watchmaker's bench exists within the Bermuda Triangle. There is simply nothing to do about that but come to peace with it. Parts almost never return from the Triangle. Time, practice, and patience provide dramatic improvements in the ability to handle small parts with facility. When work becomes too frustrating at some point, simply walk away from it and return when fresh and in a more recreational mood. Watches never respond to force."*


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> No, they are not facts but not guesses either. I did not mean to scare you or undermine your purchase.
> 
> When I said familiarity, I did not mean to say they were very familiar with it. I should have said general level of familiarity which could range from very little to a lot. Or I could have said a possible unfamiliarity Regardless, movements function similarly and it would be valid to say a watchmaker with no experience servicing an in-house Nomos movement should still be capable of it. However, it would be also valid to suggest a lack of familiarity with the movement and questionable ability to source any proprietary parts would affect a watchmaker's confidence or willingness to perform a service. They can still charge someone to send it to Nomos for service even when it is out of warranty period.
> 
> ...


Don't worry. I'm not scared.
The majority of Nomos have a basic manual wind movement based on an earlier Swiss design that has been around for decades. There's nothing unique or special about it. 
If your watchmaker didn't feel capable of fixing that, then he isn't a watchmaker.
Nomos supply parts to independents too.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Mr. James Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > That all said, please ignore me. My apologies. Fake news. Sad.
> ...


This is the new normal. All news that disagrees with one's narrative can now be declared fake news regardless truth, opinion or reality. "This 3 Hz movement is less likely to require service due to wear than your 4 Hz movement." "Fake news!" "I think Seiko divers using the 6R15 are over priced." "Fake news!" "Briana Keliar on CNN is more beautiful than any Rolex." "Fake New-"








"Oops nevermind, that is objectively true."


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Coincidentally, a friend just shared this quote from "TimeZone Watch School" with me (if it's not too long for some of you...):
> 
> *"Half the skill of watchmaking is about simply learning how to hold very small parts while they are worked upon without damaging them or losing them. While learning, everyone will do both. The other half is probably about finding pieces once they have flown from your grasp. Every watchmaker's bench exists within the Bermuda Triangle. There is simply nothing to do about that but come to peace with it. Parts almost never return from the Triangle. Time, practice, and patience provide dramatic improvements in the ability to handle small parts with facility. When work becomes too frustrating at some point, simply walk away from it and return when fresh and in a more recreational mood. Watches never respond to force."*


And in support of this, a trick I learned recently that seems obvious now, but I didn't know before is that it is better to drop a part from holding it too loosely in the tweezers, than it is to have it fly out of the tweezers from holding it too tightly. It's usually much easier to find this way ;-)

The nice thing about learning on an old/broken 7S26, is that spare parts are as easy to find as another old/broken 7S26.

[It's quite a nasty scare when you break/lose a part on a ETA or vintage movement where parts can be difficult/impossible to source. One of my most shameful confessions (look, on-topic!) is having killed a vintage Longines VHP thermo-compensated ETA quartz movement by nicking the coil in a ham-fisted mis-application of case knife. As penance I have since learned how to fix it, and also learned how to source a replacement movement off auction sites, but that's a story for another day and another forum]

And the great thing about doing this as a hobby, is we can follow the quoted advice above and walk away and return later, rather than having to finish by a deadline like a pro.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

jisham said:


> Get a cheap 7s26 (seiko SKX perhaps), maybe functioning, maybe not. This is your safety net, it's cheap and might not work, so even if you make a mistake it's no loss. Get some nice tweezers and screwdrivers, and some nice vision-augmentation (loupe, visor, whatever your preference). Practice taking screws out, and putting them back in. Practice moving things around with the tweezers (screws, rotor). Practice removing/replacing stems, take movements out, take hands and dials off, put them back on. Play around  There are hand skills involved that were foreign to me, but can be learned with practice. Watch a youtube video of someone who knows what they're doing. Look at how smooth and easy it is for them. Try to copy it. You won't be that good without years of practice, but I bet you can get close in a few days by trying to mimic what they do.
> 
> I started like this, afraid to touch the delicate movement. Before I knew it, I was trouble-shooting a sellita keyless works, and I had already pulled the barrel bridge, and wondering what should I do next.... then I paused and realized that I had come a long way from being scared to nudge a regulator pin for fear of breaking a hair spring, and I didn't even realize that I had come that far... but it all starts with getting over the fear of breaking anything and just diving in and doing it. And I'm an old nearly blind guy with big awkward caffeine-shaky hands, and I can do it, it should be easier for you.


All good advice. I'll add that you should start on a movement that's got tech docs available on the web so you can figure out what order and orientation the parts go back together in, unless your memory is much better than mine.

I started on an old Ricoh automatic, and when some of the parts sprung apart, I had no clue how they went back together. Luckily, there's a youtube video of some street watchmaker whipping one apart in no time, and it showed the parts that confused me if I went frame by frame. If not for that, I'd have had to buy another from ebay and take pics as it came apart!


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

saturnine said:


> Coincidentally, a friend just shared this quote from "TimeZone Watch School" with me (if it's not too long for some of you...):
> 
> *"Half the skill of watchmaking is about simply learning how to hold very small parts while they are worked upon without damaging them or losing them. While learning, everyone will do both. The other half is probably about finding pieces once they have flown from your grasp. Every watchmaker's bench exists within the Bermuda Triangle. There is simply nothing to do about that but come to peace with it. Parts almost never return from the Triangle. Time, practice, and patience provide dramatic improvements in the ability to handle small parts with facility. When work becomes too frustrating at some point, simply walk away from it and return when fresh and in a more recreational mood. Watches never respond to force."*


Very well written. And exceedingly true.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I think it would be really cool for micro brands to attend Basel World. It'd be really cool to get the perspective of micro brand owners on their travels and experiences with Basel World. And I would love a gif reaction from a Rolex salesman once he realizes he's talking to Doc Vail.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Sevenmack said:


> Quartz movements with their batteries, on the other hand, are not desired at all.


Quartz watches are 'poopers'. They are pooped off a production line, like the facehugger eggs in Alien getting pooped out of the alien queen's butthole. My friend, a few years ago, was excited to tell me that he'd bought an Omega Seamaster; I was pleased for him too until I saw it and it turned out he'd bought a quartz model. It just isn't the same. It's a pooper.

I like a quartz when it needs to be a quartz; when it has to perform functions that a mechanical can't perform, like my Tissot T-Touch, or when it's got some other aspect that makes it interesting, like my various Seiko Kinetics, or when it is actually a 'proper' digital watch like my Casio F-91w, but quartz is never cool when the watch ought to be mechanical. A simple quartz watch, such as a three hander, can never be cool. They're just poopers.

Did I say pooper? Great word. I call copyright on it by the way.

p.s. Before the flaming starts, I have quite a few quartz watches, just not many poopers.

Go on then, hit me with it...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

Peteworrall said:


> A simple quartz watch, such as a three hander, can never be cool. They're just poopers.
> 
> Go on then, hit me with it...


Only since you asked...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> This is the new normal. All news that disagrees with one's narrative can now be declared fake news regardless truth, opinion or reality. "This 3 Hz movement is less likely to require service due to wear than your 4 Hz movement." "Fake news!" "I think Seiko divers using the 6R15 are over priced." "Fake news!" "Briana Keliar on CNN is more beautiful than any Rolex." "Fake New-"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it just me or does Briana Keliar look like she belongs on the old t.v. show, "Facts of Life"


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Trying2BuySomeTime said:


> Only since you asked...


CHARLIEEE CHARLIE CHARLIE


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> I think it would be really cool for micro brands to attend Basel World. It'd be really cool to get the perspective of micro brand owners on their travels and experiences with Basel World. And I would love a gif reaction from a Rolex salesman once he realizes he's talking to Doc Vail.


Oh that would've been very bad for Tag Heuer this year. They would've realized that they took "inspiration" from Dan Henry with the tricompax watch and Undone with the the military "styled" pieces...and everyone else would've seen it, too. No no, the industry goes better with excluding the flexible micros.

If anything I learnt this year from the baselworld news so far: everyone copies everyone and Rolex is Rolex. And the different "manufacturers" revolve everything in their own echo chambers. Come on, 20 different new 38mm speedies? I didn't even bother to take a look. If a manufacturer has one popular model, they could their brand reputation around that one piece...

We need more advanced, daring, exciting pieces. Even in the affordables section.

And by "daring" i don't think of the hublot "Edvard Munch - the Scream" turbillon ... (shameonwrist on IG came up with a very fitting comparison)

Wow, I got lost in this rant ...



Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

It has been awhile since my last confession. I confess that I wish I had not recently (the past few months) bought any of the automatics that I bought. I had forgotten now convenient it is to have a box of mostly quartz to swap on the fly.
This my Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor III, Seiko SARG009, and Seiko SRP309J1 are not getting any use.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> And I would love a gif reaction from a Rolex salesman once he realizes he's talking to Doc Vail.


I quickly skimmed through that last part thinking for sure you said "once he sees Doc Vail dancing". I then reread slowly, lol.

I also confess to quickly skimming through WUS threads at the beginning of my work day. Been here 15 minutes and already have about 11 threads open.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

I admit I let out a sigh of relief when an auction I was monitoring ended without me bidding. Who woulda thought not buying something would be so difficult? 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

RLextherobot said:


> I admit I let out a sigh of relief when an auction I was monitoring ended without me bidding. Who woulda thought not buying something would be so difficult?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Or when you foolishly over bid on a watch and hope and pray there is an even bigger Idiot than yourself out there willing to pay even more money for a watch you now no longer want to buy.


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

RLextherobot said:


> I admit I let out a sigh of relief when an auction I was monitoring ended without me bidding. Who woulda thought not buying something would be so difficult?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Yesterday I entered an auction for an nice Doxa from the 50's, in the last minute of the auction someone outbid me, so the time was extended. In the last second I decided I didn't need another dress watch at the moment, so I didn't make another bid. Today I am going back and forth between relief that I didn't spend anymore money and regret, especially when I was confronted with the auction site's ads on multiple webpages today.

I'm still undecided what feeling I have about this.


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

Rocat said:


> Or when you foolishly over bid on a watch and hope and pray there is an even bigger Idiot than yourself out there willing to pay even more money for a watch you now no longer want to buy.


Or when you thought your bid was appropriate and someone lists the same model for cheaper, BIN with free shipping...


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> This is the new normal. All news that disagrees with one's narrative can now be declared fake news regardless truth, opinion or reality. "This 3 Hz movement is less likely to require service due to wear than your 4 Hz movement." "Fake news!" "I think Seiko divers using the 6R15 are over priced." "Fake news!" "Briana Keliar on CNN is more beautiful than any Rolex." "Fake New-"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she would make watching CNN worthwhile. (PS, i only really watch BBCnews) (PSS i dont live in England)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh yeah, she does. Or did. Plenty. 
I speak from my own experience in high school and college, with girls who look like her, with that kinda hair. 
It was 'work' I tell you. ;-)



Rocat said:


> Is it just me *or does Briana Keliar* ...


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

ahh blondes....... they aint got a thing on latinas tho!


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

In order to conquer the Watchmaker's Bermuda Triangle, I wish I had the facility to build something like this:










Out of acrylic on the scale of this. It would have interchangeable lids of varying magnification levels and internal lighting.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

saturnine said:


> In order to conquer the Watchmaker's Bermuda Triangle, I wish I had the facility to build something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that would be genius


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> You can also get Bulova's Precisionist/Accutron II/UHF movements, all of which are accurate within five-to-10 seconds a year and offer smooth sweeping second hands without even needing to buy mecha-quartz chronographs.











Confession; this was the last nudge I needed to pull the trigger on this watch. Thanks, Mack. C20Spring coupon code with a $28 PP credit, and I'm out the door for less than a hundred bucks with a "soulless" sweeping quartz and couldn't be happier. Now I'm off to post my appreciation in the Heads Up bargain board and include it in the Incoming board with glee. Move aside, traditionalists! 
There's a new guy in first class with sweatpants on...

Never mind, I hadn't noticed Chronopolis already boarded in his onesie.


----------



## Renaudt (May 23, 2014)

[TL;DR] I have a lot to confess about watches, but this is the only one that can ease my heart : 
*The only person who spontaneously compliment my watch changed the way I see life.*

~~~~
Few years ago, I volunteered at a New Year's Eve party for homeless people.
Organized by some charity associations, we dine with them, party and at the end, they can sleep there if they don't have any place to go.

When you do such thing, you are proud. You feel good about yourself. So I decided to wear a watch I felt good with (my SKX007).

During the evening, one "guest" (60+ with strong voice and a sad face) started staring at my watch.
_"Oh, is this a mechanical watch?"_ he asked after few minutes.
I smiled, took it off and proudly handed it to him.
He carefully seized it, read every inscription you can read on this beautiful watch and gazed at it for few minutes without talking.
_"It's a really nice watch, it's probably really expensive"_ he said while giving it back.
(here it comes...)
_"Not really, this one is affordable one, around 200euros"_ I moronly replied.

So there I was... a 25y old trying to "convince" a 60 year old homeless guy that this 200 euros watch (I was so proud about) was "affordable". 
I spent the rest of the night feeling like an arrogant POS and thinking about life.
How I was lucky to be there (young, healthy, having a family, a job and a roof).
I understood this evening that everything can change in a day (sickness, bad decision, toxic relationship...) and I could be in their position next year.

I'm still buying and wearing watches of course. They are beautiful and sentimental objects, but at the end of the day, that's all they are : objects. 
Try to remove the ego from the equation and re-evaluate your relationship with your watches. You might be surprised (and a bit ashamed).


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Trying2BuySomeTime said:


> .. out the door for less than a hundred bucks with a sweeping quartz...


I really want to fit the new Bulova Accutron II movement into my old Bulova Deep Sea with an irreparable 218 movement.
The watch equivalent of a restomod.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Renaudt said:


> [TL;DR] I have a lot to confess about watches, but this is the only one that can ease my heart :
> *The only person who spontaneously compliment my watch changed the way I see life.*
> Few years ago, I volunteered at a New Year's Eve party for homeless people........


We often learn the most important things in situations, and from people, that we would not have predicted. Congrats to you, for turning your experience into a learning moment. And for sharing it. And don't beat yourself up. You don't know the whole story. If he recognized the watch, he was well aware of the price range watches encompass. $200 is a lot of money to someone who wears $20 quartz. It is easily recognized as affordable by someone who knows what a Rolex is, whether he lives in a mansion or a cardboard box.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Oh yeah, she does. Or did. Plenty.
> I speak from my own experience in high school and college, with girls who look like her, with that kinda hair.
> It was 'work' I tell you. ;-)


You betcha!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

When I read "XXX makes their watches TOO BIG! Where are the models under 40mm? Where's the 38/36mm?" for the thousandth time, for some reason, the phrase "you whiny girls" pops into my head, uninvited.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> When I read "XXX makes their watches TOO BIG! Where are the models under 40mm? Where's the 38/36mm?" for the thousandth time, for some reason, the phrase "you whiny girls" pops into my head, uninvited.


More like three-year-old boys. Because girls wouldn't whine about stuff like that.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> When I read "XXX makes their watches TOO BIG! Where are the models under 40mm? Where's the 38/36mm?" for the thousandth time, for some reason, the phrase "you whiny girls" pops into my head, uninvited.


Agreed. I wanna grab em by the lapels and shale them and say hey buddy! Theres guys out here with 8.5" wrists, and (at least for me) anything under 40 mm looks absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

To those with an 8.5 inch wrist, I say grow the .... up. There are plenty of tanks out there for you, so quit complaining about the undersized (to you) watches.

True story and pet peeve: I sent an email to a WUS member inquiring about a watch he had for sale. I was semi-seriously interested (because I'm badly jonesing for a new watch) and would have probably made an offer depending on his answer. All I asked was how the lume was (because I'm a lume junkie as well) and he said, I don't know because that's not important to me. Fair enough, but I guess he must not want to sell that watch badly. If I were in his shoes, I would be happy that there's a prospective buyer (and it's been sitting on WatchRecon with price cuts) and quickly find out the answer to that question. But I guess not. See ya later, alligator, and don't let the door hit you on the ass.

TL; DR: I hate unmotivated sellers.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

There are approximately 70 years' worth of watches for the small-wristed to choose from, but they want to mess with our stuff. Let's have this out in the street! We could arm-wrestle, but, you know.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

I was not content with my watch running 3.9 seconds fast per day, accidentally touching the hair spring while "regulating" it, caused it to be +337 fast. Visually looks the same, but when I try nudging it slower: it completely stops.
On the bright side: I will never be late again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> There are approximately 70 years' worth of watches for the small-wristed to choose from, but they want to mess with our stuff. Let's have this out in the street! We could arm-wrestle, but, you know.


True but if someone wants a _ new_ watch of reasonable dimensions, that person is typically SOL. Especially a lug width under 20mm. Good luck with that. (Hey Orient, 22mm lugs are absurd on a dress watch.) Fortunately for me I prefer vintage watches.

Or do I prefer old watches as a result of their size? :think:

Either way, man has not changed dimensions over the decades but inexplicably our timepieces have.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

saturnine said:


> Either way, man has not changed dimensions over the decades but inexplicably our timepieces have.


Well, we have changed dimensions... Have you seen the rate of obesity in the English-speaking world lately?

My message to the huge-wristed is this: eat less junk!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't know what happened. I thought I was done with G-Shock watches and then BANG! ZOOM! I have a G-7900-4 (red), a G-6900A-9 (in yellow), and a GLX-5600-1. I've had all these multiple times before. I had to stop before I bought another GLX-5600 in a different color. 

I am going to take all my NH35/36 watches, go sit in the corner, wind them up, and think about what just happened. 

Honestly, I mean what the heck just happened?


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Renaudt said:


> [TL;DR] I have a lot to confess about watches, but this is the only one that can ease my heart :
> *The only person who spontaneously compliment my watch changed the way I see life.*
> 
> ~~~~
> ...


Best post I've read in a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

eljay said:


> Well, we have changed dimensions... Have you seen the rate of obesity in the English-speaking world lately?
> 
> My message to the huge-wristed is this: eat less junk!












Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

I have to confess that I don't understand people here who see a 41mm watch and say "if it was 39_40mm I be all over it?" Also, a particular watch is offered in 36mm and 41mm but some here want a 39mm????? How many dang sizes do you expect a company to make? These are mm not cm. Sorry , I just don't get it. 

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

heyheyuw said:


>


Not entirely 😉


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

eljay said:


> saturnine said:
> 
> 
> > Either way, man has not changed dimensions over the decades but inexplicably our timepieces have.
> ...


Hey hey hey..... i dont eat junk. All the time. Maybe 75% of the time.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

So I have found over the past few weeks that I am no longer enjoying my automatics at all. When I wear them I can only think of how fragile they are.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> So I have found over the past few weeks that I am no longer enjoying my automatics at all. When I wear them I can only think of how fragile they are.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


So, no Seiko SKX diver in your collection?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Nope. Got a SRP309J1 though.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Capt Obvious said:


> So I have found over the past few weeks that I am no longer enjoying my automatics at all. When I wear them I can only think of how fragile they are.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Have they suffered damage in the course of riding on your wrist? You can send them to me; somehow handwinds have come to dominate my collection.


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

gdb1960 said:


> . I'm a dyed-in-the-wool-unapologetic-bleeding-heart-liberal


Extremism on any side, is the problem.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

WTM said:


> Extremism on any side, is the problem.


I completely agree.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

WTM said:


> Extremism on any side, is the problem.


How very Buddhist of you, even if unintentionally. ;-)
Really.

Madhyamika, baby.


----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> Nope. Got a SRP309J1 though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That is the orange monster diver...So, not fragile. Take it outside and begin accumulating some character on that monster. They call honest wear"wabi" now, right?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Patent Guy said:


> That is the orange monster diver...So, not fragile. Take it outside and begin accumulating some character on that monster. They call honest wear"wabi" now, right?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think what I will do is just let them rest until I feel like wearing them again. I'm trying not to be me, which is impulsive. It may be a couple or even 6 months before I feel like wearing them, but that's ok.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

This is my first visit and post to this site in months. I think since January. Without really making a conscious decision to do so, I took a bit of a technology break. I still checked a few things here and there...news, weather, travel​ booking sites. But my time spent with a screen in front of my face decreased significantly. And it was fantastic. I missed reading some of these posts though, so here's a confession from me - two plus months in the making. 

I haven't purchased a watch or watch accessory since acquiring my SKX009 in early January and I haven't had the itch to do so. Said buying restraint might have something to do with not coming around here, so we'll see what happens over the next couple weeks. I did buy a new Martin acoustic guitar in February, so it's not as if I didn't have a little fun while I was away.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Confession: I feel dirty buying my first "smart" watch! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I was at lunch with some friends and the conversation turned to watches.
I managed to hold my tongue till someone said "really top brands like Rado."
then I lost it.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Confession: I feel dirty buying my first "smart" watch!


Could be worse. You could have watched the latest Volkswagen ad:


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

chuasam said:


> I was at lunch with some friends and the conversation turned to watches.
> I managed to hold my tongue till someone said "really top brands like Rado."
> then I lost it.


Well, Rado did sell 300,000 watches in 2014 (the latest year available), making it the third-largest brand in the $1,000-to-$4,000 watch segment after Longines (1.3 million) and TAG Heuer (650,000). So the statement wasn't false.

Hail Rado!


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Sevenmack said:


> Well, Rado did sell 300,000 watches in 2014 (the latest year available), making it the third-largest brand in the $1,000-to-$4,000 watch segment after Longines (1.3 million) and TAG Heuer (650,000). So the statement wasn't false.
> 
> Hail Rado!
> View attachment 11313034


He also said he was into watches but lost interest in Gucci because he found them less reliable.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

chuasam said:


> He also said he was into watches but lost interest in Gucci because he found them less reliable.


You can tell him to try again. Gucci's now use movements made by Sowind Group, who makes the movements for Girard-Perregeaux and Jean-Richard.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Sevenmack said:


> Well, Rado did sell 300,000 watches in 2014 (the latest year available), making it the third-largest brand in the $1,000-to-$4,000 watch segment after Longines (1.3 million) and TAG Heuer (650,000). So the statement wasn't false.
> 
> Hail Rado!
> View attachment 11313034


FIGURES FIGURES FIGURES &#8230; Estimated watches sold and estimated turnover of the major watch brands in Switzerland and Germany (Updated 09.06.2013 & 06.08.2013)

yeah, no.
Rado &#8230; 140.000p / 440 MM/CHF
 vs
Longines &#8230; 1.000.000p / 1.200 MM/CHF
Swatch &#8230; 16.000.000 / 740 MM/CHF
TAG Heuer &#8230; 720.000p / 990 MM/CHF
Rolex &#8230; 600.000p / 3.200 MM/CHF


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Sevenmack said:


> Well, Rado did sell 300,000 watches in 2014 (the latest year available), making it the third-largest brand in the $1,000-to-$4,000 watch segment after Longines (1.3 million) and TAG Heuer (650,000). So the statement wasn't false.
> 
> Hail Rado!
> View attachment 11313034


FIGURES FIGURES FIGURES â€¦ Estimated watches sold and estimated turnover of the major watch brands in Switzerland and Germany (Updated 09.06.2013 & 06.08.2013)

yeah, no.
Rado &#8230; 140.000p / 440 MM/CHF
 vs
Longines &#8230; 1.000.000p / 1.200 MM/CHF
Swatch &#8230; 16.000.000 / 740 MM/CHF
TAG Heuer &#8230; 720.000p / 990 MM/CHF
Rolex &#8230; 600.000p / 3.200 MM/CHF


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Jtragic said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > He also said he was into watches but lost interest in Gucci because he found them less reliable.
> ...


Biggest reason i wanna Gucci watch: Schoolly D.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Biggest reason i wanna Gucci watch: Schoolly D.


*cough*fashionwatch


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Sevenmack said:


> Could be worse. You could have watched the latest Volkswagen ad:


Oh Lord... I feel much better now...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

chuasam said:


> Fluffyfreak505 said:
> 
> 
> > Biggest reason i wanna Gucci watch: Schoolly D.
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

WUSers:
Only explanation I can visualize for thief to take my Deep Blue and leave other items intact is he or she was hurried and operated quickly.
Years ago a burglar struck while my wife were away. Took her RN School Graduation ring, and other items with little or no value but to her.
Suspect was a neighbor with a child like intelligence. Never regained her school items. Company who made the ring was out of business.So
we were never able to replace her items.

The Deep Blue Master Time was one of my fave watches. Contacted DB and have yet to recieve a response on another Timer.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

chuasam said:


> FIGURES FIGURES FIGURES â€¦ Estimated watches sold and estimated turnover of the major watch brands in Switzerland and Germany (Updated 09.06.2013 & 06.08.2013)
> 
> yeah, no.
> Rado &#8230; 140.000p / 440 MM/CHF
> ...


Try Monochrome-Watches: https://monochrome-watches.com/business-analysis-of-the-swiss-watchmaking-industry-in-2014/


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Biggest reason i wanna Gucci watch: Schoolly D.


I confess that I fully understood that reference. :-! I have a feeling those that responded to you did not, lol.

I also confess that I check tracking on an expected watch WAY more then any sane person should. I am going crazy right now that a couple watches have been showing "shipment information received" for a few days now and are not showing any expected delivery date, etc. yet. o|


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

chuasam said:


> FIGURES FIGURES FIGURES â€¦ Estimated watches sold and estimated turnover of the major watch brands in Switzerland and Germany (Updated 09.06.2013 & 06.08.2013)
> 
> yeah, no.
> Rado &#8230; 140.000p / 440 MM/CHF
> ...


Try Monochrome-Watches. Its numbers are more-reliable and are for 2014 (latest year available): https://monochrome-watches.com/business-analysis-of-the-swiss-watchmaking-industry-in-2014/
View attachment 11318618


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I regret to inform you that the Apocalypse is upon us.

I know this because I just sold four watches on eBay and made a profit over what I originally purchased them for on three of them -- two by a significant amount.

To say "that never happens" would be an understatement.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I am likely going to take only one watch (CW Trident Pro) with me on my upcoming vacation the Dominican Republic. Is that even possible!?!?!?!


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

I am thinking about making my first trade but feel nervous, will it get easier next time?


----------



## Vicolindo (Feb 28, 2016)

Confess. I can't be the only one who wears their new watch with the "Not returnable if tag is removed" for at least a couple of hours before deciding if you'll keep it.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Sevenmack said:


> Could be worse. You could have watched the latest Volkswagen ad:


Who leaves their lights on for that?

I confess I had to turn up the volume to understand the context. I thought the cars were driving themselves, ala #53.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

I confess that my current watch collection is worth more than my truck


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> I confess that I fully understood that reference. :-! I have a feeling those that responded to you did not, lol.
> 
> I also confess that I check tracking on an expected watch WAY more then any sane person should. I am going crazy right now that a couple watches have been showing "shipment information received" for a few days now and are not showing any expected delivery date, etc. yet. o|


oh yeah, i figured thered be maybe 3 or 4 people around here that got that reference. old skool is the best skool #standinginmyBBoystance


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

chuasam said:


> He also said he was into watches but lost interest in Gucci because he found them less reliable.


I confess every time I see a post about Gucci watches I think of this from back in the day.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Rocat said:


> I confess every time I see a post about Gucci watches I think of this from back in the day.


Wow. I have to confess I used to own that record.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Wow. I have to confess I used to own that record.


(Head hung down in shame) Me too.


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

I confess that when the fraud detection unit of PayPal calls you after purchasing several watches and straps in a 4 day period asking WTH is going on, it is time to stop buying for awhile... 

Misspelling brought to you by Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

cman1120 said:


> I confess that when the fraud detection unit of PayPal calls you after purchasing several watches and straps in a 4 day period asking WTH is going on, it is time to stop buying for awhile...
> 
> Misspelling brought to you by Tapatalk


LOL! This happened to me when I picked up my Squale last month. "So... Is this charge from Singapore legit?" "Ummm... Yes." ?

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Rocat said:


> (Head hung down in shame) Me too.


hold your head high sir! now if you said you had a lil yachty or young thug CD........


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

I have a big maglite next to the lounge that when my lady has gone to bed i often charge my lume up just for the heck of it.
She often says to me 'small things amuse small minds', she might be right lol.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Cobia said:


> She often says to me 'small things amuse small minds', she might be right lol.


I have amused (and ravished) many a bigly-minded woman with my small thing... and my enormous mind. ;-)


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

That Page-1 thread about homages versus replicas, with the screwed-up coding in the title, is making my eyelid twitch. #OCD.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

OT of watches:

When I tell my kids to do their homework, I channel this guy and speak in his voice.










"You know that stuff your Teacher's told you to do. Go ahead and do it now. That'd be great."

And when I cook burgers on the grill, I channel Steve Martin's version of Clouseau saying "Hamburger". I will also say it when the kids want Burgers from a fast food joint.

It's one of the funniest things I've ever watched.


----------



## muchodrewsto (Mar 7, 2017)

- Some watches purchased pre-WUS make me go "what in the world was I thinking!?"


- When I think about JLC Master Compressors, I think of a large air conditioner.


- When I think about Technomarines, I think of a soldier dancing furiously in a disco.


- When I think about IWC Portugueses, I think of Jose Mourinho.


- When I leave my watches on surfaces, I do not lie them flat on their casebacks. Instead, I prop them up on the 9 o'clock side with the crown facing upward.


- I'm a sucker for blue dials, but only own 2 out of my 17 watches.


- I'm a sucker for chronographs, but only own 2 out of my 17 watches.


- When I spy interesting watches worn by others in the wild, I'll find excuses to move closer towards their arm to get a better vantage point. So far nobody has called me a creep. 


- I find it both hilarious and sad how most people here regard their Seiko Monsters as a beater and wear it while foraging for fruit or cleaving lumber- while I can't even bear to wear mine into the pool because it's the most expensive watch in my collection. *feelsbadman*


- I am not well-versed in model names/numbers so I always have a second browser tab ready on Google Images whenever I read about them in posts.


- I have been lurking on WUS since 2009 (!) but only created an account for myself earlier this month.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

I really wanted to like the post above because of some points, but some others that I disagree with stopped me from doing that.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Rocat said:


> OT of watches:
> 
> When I tell my kids to do their homework, I channel this guy and speak in his voice.
> 
> ...


and your kids dont hate you? lol


----------



## Fronnzy (Mar 13, 2017)

After having an epiphany, I just went into the garage and charged the lume on my watch with the high beam of my car. I think it will make it last longer. Going to bed to test it out.

(I am a 10 year old boy, masquerading as a 40 year old.)


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Fronnzy said:


> After having an epiphany, I just went into the garage and charged the lume on my watch with the high beam of my car. I think it will make it last longer. Going to bed to test it out.
> 
> (I am a 10 year old boy, masquerading as a 40 year old.)


You are just now figuring that out? I've been doing that for years. that way I can stare at the lume on the watch while I drive at night. An Orange Monster will glow like the sun.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> and your kids dont hate you? lol


My 11 year old son just says "That's stupid Dad.". My 7 year old daughter thinks it's very funny.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I just checked eBay for a status on a watch I bought. It was coming from Oregon and was returned back to the seller the day after shipment since he did not have enough postage on the package. How can someone ship a 6x6x6 package and not know how much it will cost before hand? I envision the Seller looks like Spicoli, since a certain plant is now legal there.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I have a seiko diver incoming and I am VERY anxious about possible alignment issues. :-x


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Rocat said:


> My 11 year old son just says "That's stupid Dad.". My 7 year old daughter thinks it's very funny.


The Dad life.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I had a cold the last few days so I wore my Timex Weekender so as not to get nose spray on my preferred watches.

At my place of work, I never notice nicer watches than your everyman Seikos/Citizens/Casios/etc. But like a tart exposing too much décolletage at a Salon in Paris, I confess I couldn't help feeling cheap when my Timex was exposed.

Other than a few who pointed & snickered, I'm sure no one noticed.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I purposely did not scroll through the wruw thread and other threads so I would have something to do while waiting for my cars oil change to be done.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I really don't get Tunas or anything with a shroud for casual wear. Dive with it? Absolutely! Other than that it looks pretty ridiculous.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I am amused by the emotions brought out by Ginault threads. :roll:


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> I am amused by the emotions brought out by Ginault threads. :roll:


It's definitely entertaining that is for sure.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> I have a seiko diver incoming and I am VERY anxious about possible alignment issues. :-x


Both of my Monsters, Black and Orange,
are slightly misaligned, don't bother me
at all. Black one is so accurate it's scary.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> I am amused by the emotions brought out by Ginault threads.


The emotions brought out by most brand threads cracks me up!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

saturnine said:


> I couldn't help feeling cheap when my Timex was exposed.
> Other than a few who pointed & snickered, I'm sure no one noticed.


Huh, that's weird.
Whenever I expose my Timex, they beg to be taken to a dark place to see the light.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

I will confess I have a bias against mechanical watches, but it's not because of the watches themselves. My bias is that people have been trained to prefer them by salesman and advertisers. I was a middle school teacher for many years, and I noticed it became trendy to wear clothing with the makers name prominently plastered across the front. The clothing marketers and makers had trained 12-year-old girls to wear advertising banners and pay extra for the privilege. Hollister and Abercrombie & Fitch actually had a little girls lining up to pay them to be their advertising billboards.

I think mechanical watches fall into the same category: people have been trained by the makers to pay extra for a watch that is objectivity inferior in most respects to a cheaper quartz watch.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Elkins45 said:


> I will confess I have a bias against mechanical watches, but it's not because of the watches themselves. My bias is that people have been trained to prefer them by salesman and advertisers. I was a middle school teacher for many years, and I noticed it became trendy to wear clothing with the makers name prominently plastered across the front. The clothing marketers and makers had trained 12-year-old girls to wear advertising banners and pay extra for the privilege. Hollister and Abercrombie & Fitch actually had a little girls lining up to pay them to be their advertising billboards.
> 
> I think mechanical watches fall into the same category: people have been trained by the makers to pay extra for a watch that is objectivity inferior in most respects to a cheaper quartz watch.


This deserved a mic drop gif


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> I will confess I have a bias against mechanical watches, but it's not because of the watches themselves. My bias is that people have been trained to prefer them by salesman and advertisers. I was a middle school teacher for many years, and I noticed it became trendy to wear clothing with the makers name prominently plastered across the front. The clothing marketers and makers had trained 12-year-old girls to wear advertising banners and pay extra for the privilege. Hollister and Abercrombie & Fitch actually had a little girls lining up to pay them to be their advertising billboards.


Counterpoint: I almost always wear Seiko automatics and not a single one of my friends wear a Seiko. I gave one to my teenage niece who wears it proudly but to the confusion of her friends. I must be special. Yeah, that has to be it.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Counterpoint: I almost always wear Seiko automatics and not a single one of my friends wear a Seiko. I gave one to my teenage niece who wears it proudly but to the confusion of her friends. I must be special. Yeah, that has to be it.


Counter mic drop


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Elkins45 said:


> I will confess I have a bias against mechanical watches, but it's not because of the watches themselves. My bias is that people have been trained to prefer them by salesman and advertisers. I was a middle school teacher for many years, and I noticed it became trendy to wear clothing with the makers name prominently plastered across the front. The clothing marketers and makers had trained 12-year-old girls to wear advertising banners and pay extra for the privilege. Hollister and Abercrombie & Fitch actually had a little girls lining up to pay them to be their advertising billboards.
> 
> I think mechanical watches fall into the same category: people have been trained by the makers to pay extra for a watch that is objectivity inferior in most respects to a cheaper quartz watch.


The only part that gets on my nerves in the mechanical-vs-quartz debate is the notion, flung by some mechanical-lovers, that quartz watches are "less interesting."

Let's see ... there's a special kind of rock that, humans figured out, oscillates exactly 32,768 times per second when electricity is passed through it. Then they figured out how to put a tiny shot of electricity through this tiny rock, take that oscillation and convert it through computer wizardry to ridiculously accurate timepieces, that could be made for far less money. And all that technology fits in a watch case.

That's not interesting? That's not as much of an achievement of human ingenuity as a mechanical watch? Give me a break.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

speaking about mechanical VS quartz, most non WUSers think the only sweep watches are rolexes. had this happen today while at the doctors office waiting for my mother. the kid next to me noticed my second hand sweeping on my modded invicta, and asked me if it was a Rolex. i said no, its a modified Invicta, to which he replied: why would you put rolex guts in a cheap watch? I tried to explain BPH to him, but he wasnt interested, seems to be a running theme with most people.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The only part that gets on my nerves in the mechanical-vs-quartz debate is the notion, flung by some mechanical-lovers, that quartz watches are "less interesting."
> 
> Let's see ... there's a special kind of rock that, humans figured out, oscillates exactly 32,768 times per second when electricity is passed through it. Then they figured out how to put a tiny shot of electricity through this tiny rock, take that oscillation and convert it through computer wizardry to ridiculously accurate timepieces, that could be made for far less money. And all that technology fits in a watch case.
> 
> That's not interesting? That's not as much of an achievement of human ingenuity as a mechanical watch? Give me a break.


How they work is interesting. Watching them work is not.

Mechanical machines will always be more interesting (to me) for, as an example, when I look inside a piano, I see pieces that were extracted from the Earth; carved, cast & finished into something beautiful. And while I could never build nor repair one, can't even play one, I can actually _see_ how it works. When I depress a key, I see the hammer strike a wire & I see the wire vibrate from which sound waves emanate. When I look inside an electronic keyboard, I see plastic, silicone & batteries. Synthetic materials that are interesting for what they do & for their scale, but are not interesting to behold. Are not built to last. I cannot _see_ the electricity running through the circuit board, carrying the digital signal, being converted to analog sound waves.

Am I thinking only of Patek Philippe & Steinway? No, even a cheap piano is far more interesting to see and display than a professional keyboard. There is a reason there are no display casebacks on a quartz watch*. I cannot see your crystal oscillating, keeping perfect time. I just see plastic, a battery & empty space.

Of course it's silly to bring up doomsday scenarios to justify a particular kind of device, nonetheless I respect the enduring capacity of a machine that requires no electricity to function.

*OK, there are; you decide: one expensive & one not.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Counterpoint: I almost always wear Seiko automatics and not a single one of my friends wear a Seiko. I gave one to my teenage niece who wears it proudly but to the confusion of her friends. I must be special. Yeah, that has to be it.


I fear you miss my point. Why do you wear an automatic of any brand, as opposed to a quartz? Seiko makes quartz watches too, many of which never need new batteries. What your friends wear isn't terribly relevant: clearly the advertisers haven't gotten to them yet. 

Regarding the comment above about display backs: how many hours a day do you spend watching that little wheel moving back and forth? If you've seen one balance wheel you've seen them all. I look at the front of my watch a lot more than the back.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

RainDog said:


> Counter mic drop


Wouldn't that be a mic lift?


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Elkins45 said:


> I fear you miss my point. Why do you wear an automatic of any brand, as opposed to a quartz? Seiko makes quartz watches too, many of which never need new batteries. What your friends wear isn't terribly relevant: the advertisers haven't gotten to them yet.
> 
> Regarding the comment above about display backs: how many hours a day do you spend watching that little wheel moving back and forth? If you've seen one balance wheel you've seen them all. I look at the front of my watch a lot more than the back.


I agree, only from the perspective that the counterpoint did not counter the point.

My collection of over 30 watches is roughly half and half auto and quartz. For the record, that's not a bragging point...on the contrary I would ideally like to downsize a lot, like, to 7. I guess I'm a hoarder!

My confession is that I fear attachment to my autos which will harness me to years of service fees, much like a car. I'm invested in watchmaker tools and have changed many dials and hands and swapped cases and bezels, so for roughly $10 I can totally renew a
Quartz watch ($30 maybe if it's Swiss). My Omega auto? Costs about 5 really nice new quartz watches in equivalency just to service. So, when I can get the look I want in a quartz? I go for it. Helps me feel like I'm spending wisely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> I fear you miss my point. Why do you wear an automatic of any brand, as opposed to a quartz? Seiko makes quartz watches too, many of which never need new batteries. What your friends wear isn't terribly relevant: clearly the advertisers haven't gotten to them yet.


I was just injecting a bit of humor in my response to comparisons with fashion and brand marketing using consumers to advertise. As for why I wear an automatic versus quartz, it is because, like many, I romanticize the purely mechanical nature of mechanical movements. I am even of the camp that sees Seiko's Spring Drive technology as less-than-pure. That is a silly notion but the appreciation for watches is often more emotional than technical. Horology and technology informs the emotion but does not supersede it.

Personally, I prefer mechanical movements because my father has a gold 1964 Rolex Day-Date Presidential that he spent 4 months of salary to buy and he was proud of it. Growing up, I would hear him talk about the automatic mechanical movement and the craftsmanship. The rattle of the bracelet when he gave his watch a shake is one of the most vivid memories of my childhood. This is how and why I developed an interest in mechanical watches. I like to think my story does not fit into the narrative of advertising being the strongest impetus for one to get into horology.

Ultimately, I like the idea of a little old timey robot on my wrist full of gears and springs ticking, whizzing and whirring.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Confession: I own two "fashion watches" (but are Swiss made with sapphire glass and Swiss movements ;ETA, STP).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Renaudt (May 23, 2014)

I got my SARB017 few days ago and I love it.
But every time I look at it, I only see the bezel "misalignment" and it's killing me!!!


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Confession: I don't know what makes a watch a "fashion"
watch.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Elkins45 said:


> Confession: I don't know what makes a watch a "fashion"
> watch.


If people walking down the street can recognize the name its a fashion watch. Why is that? Because WIS have decided it and don't you forget it. :-|

On a serious note I think pretty much all watches are technically fashion watches. :think:


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I think what constitutes a fashion watch or brand depends on the individual and the role of the watch he or she puts on. This is extended by the bias of the individual he or she sees a watch on someone else and assumes, correctly or not, the reasons that person wears a particular watch. One can buy a Timex, Swatch or Fossil and if it is worn to tell time and the wearer has an emotional connection with the watch design or history, it ceases to be a fashion watch while still being from a fashion brand.

A watch can also be used as a fashion accessory but not be from a fashion brand. I can wear a gold Rolex to match a pair of ugly gold-buckled shoes and gold belt buckle and that would take a watch from a heritage brand and put in the role of a fashion watch. If I am wearing a Hublot while stirring a pot of chili at home and admiring the bits and bobs flipping around inside, it in a different context than hanging around a bunch of professional basketball players and rich kids that moonlight as art gallery DJs. That is not to say professional athletes cannot be into horology while making chili, I just wanted to present an overly-specific hypothetical example.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Renaudt said:


> I got my SARB017 few days ago and I love it.
> But every time I look at it, I only see the bezel "misalignment" and it's killing me!!!
> View attachment 11351202


I see a sperm head hour hand. Sorry I could not resist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Renaudt (May 23, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I see a sperm head hour hand. Sorry I could not resist.


Thank you! Now I will see it as well... o|


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Elkins45 said:


> I fear you miss my point. Why do you wear an automatic of any brand, as opposed to a quartz? Seiko makes quartz watches too, many of which never need new batteries. What your friends wear isn't terribly relevant: clearly the advertisers haven't gotten to them yet.
> 
> Regarding the comment above about display backs: how many hours a day do you spend watching that little wheel moving back and forth? If you've seen one balance wheel you've seen them all. I look at the front of my watch a lot more than the back.


I suppose that marketing blitz put out by Seiko & Vostok really got in my head. For people who wish to keep up with the Jones's, perhaps luxury watch marketing has convinced them that mechanicals are superior, but I would guess of that type of person, most of them are more interested in the perceived image such brands perpetuate, as opposed to how they function (& indeed may not even know they are mechanical). Why do expensive quartz watches exist when you can buy many handsome, accurate quartz watches for under $50? Same marketing ploy or are there more reasons to it than that?

I only have 1 display caseback &, indeed, I spend little time admiring it when I am wearing it. But again, it's there for the fact that there is something engaging to watch inside. And whenever I look at the front, I am pleased knowing what is happening behind the dial, turning the hands in synchronization, even if it's not a conscious thought when I'm in a rush & glance at my watch. My grandparents have a Grandfather clock & I spent a lot of time as a child watching the gears turn and the pendulum swing while the adults chatted about the tidings of rural America. I can't say a quartz wall clock would have held my attention in the same way. And if one balance wheel is the same as another, why (may I presume) do you have more than 1 watch? Taking your example to its logical conclusion - if you've seen one watch, you've seen them all.

There is no reason we who obsess over things that tick can't appreciate both quartz & mechanical watches. Now let's find something we can agree on: Homages are nothing more than fakes & those who wear these abominations are poseurs.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Confession: I can't stand quartz vs mechanical discussions. I avoid any thread, dedicated to this subject. it's always getting dogmatic. Even worse is the old "wearing a homage" vs "never could I for the whatsoever wear a homage" discussion. Please stop it 


Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

How about a discussion of a quartz watch that is a homage of a mechanical watch. Or better yet if Ginault makes a quartz watch that is a homage of a mechanical watch. :-!


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> How about a discussion of a quartz what that is a homage of a mechanical watch. Or better yet if Ginault makes a quartz watch that is a homage of a mechanical watch. :-!


You forgot the Parnis automatic homage to a high-end manufacture quartz...

Seriously.

Another confession: I think "borealis" sounds like a less aggressive version of "borborygmus" and thus I can't wear one. I liked their fifty fathoms homage (see what I did here?) but could not wear it due to the odd label...

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Confession: I can't stand quartz vs mechanical discussions. I avoid any thread, dedicated to this subject. it's always getting dogmatic. Even worse is the old "wearing a homage" vs "never could I for the whatsoever wear a homage" discussion. Please stop it


You apparently haven't read a "what is a 'dress' watch" thread on F2.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

mplsabdullah said:


> I am amused by the emotions brought out by Ginault threads. :roll:


I have never read a Ginault thread.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

My watch strap has a buckle with a tongue.
My watch strap has eyelets.

All day long, my watch tongues its own eye.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

cayabo said:


> My watch strap has a buckle with a tongue.
> My watch strap has eyelets.
> 
> All day long, my watch tongues its own eye.


Is it a Japanese watch?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oculolinctus


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

No sir, none of my watches engage in cultural appropriation.

Just so you know, I'm going to start a tread called "Show me your Duffy Dyad".
Can you guess what it will be about?
(This is for real and involves one of your behavior patterns... that I identify with.)


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

I keep buying watches to cannibalize for various watch projects... Then they end up in rotation, and me wearing them no matter how beat or fugly they are... Do I need help or a bigger watch chest 🤔

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Before I got a clue and started putting bracelet links I removed into the boxes of the respective watches they're from, I put them in sealable sandwich bags, with a little slip of paper signifying what watch they were from, and put them in a compartment of my watch drawer. And before I did that, I put them in sandwich bags with no slip of paper, nothing signifying which watch.

A few years; many, MANY watches and many watch flips later, I seem to have accumulated three or four bags with links -- and one or two with whole bracelets -- that don't go to any watch I presently own. Don't have the slightest idea what they were from.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

cayabo said:


> No sir, none of my watches engage in cultural appropriation.
> 
> Just so you know, I'm going to start a tread called "Show me your Duffy Dyad".
> Can you guess what it will be about?


I don't know, sausages? It's about sausages, isn't it?



cayabo said:


> (This is for real and involves one of your behavior patterns... that I identify with.)


My sympathies.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I was out and about today.. walked by several watch shops without stopping.. not in the mood at all..

plus obviously the watch shop dudes would wanna sell me a watch and I'd have to deal with all the sales bs... nope.. kept on going... 

One shop had a orange monster... I wanted to stop and look at it.. but i was 100% sure I didn't want to buy it today..so i didn't stop.. 

really honestly watch buying has lost pretty much all allure to me atm... I guess it is kinda good as buying pretty much anything at this point isn't really doing much for me... save up some monies I guess.. 

I really have too much stuff it kinda stresses me out sometimes like i want to get rid of it all...


----------



## Dalen (Dec 12, 2016)

True Confession: I have several seiko divers, all autos and all run slow I might add. My shogun loses about a minute a week, so its running roughly 4 to 5 minutes slow after a month of continious wear. This doesn't really bother me though. Now the flipside... I purchased a g shock about 4 or 5 weeks ago with the atomic sync function. For some reason it irks the hell out of me if the g shock doesn't sync every night. Even though I know it's dead on accurate I make sure to position the g shock to sync each night. Funny how different my expectations are for each watch.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I don't know, sausages? It's about sausages, isn't it?


Two sausages??? I don't think I follow; what's more, I don't think I want to follow.

In your watch-give-away you mentioned that you often like to change straps but like the new strap to come from the same maker as the watch.
And I thought "ahh, I am not alone" and named the phenomena a Duffy Dyad.

So, here's the thread.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> I am amused by the emotions brought out by Ginault threads. :roll:


It seems some people have sand in their Ginaults.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

People are going Ginuts over Ginault.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Renaudt said:


> I got my SARB017 few days ago and I love it.
> But every time I look at it, I only see the bezel "misalignment" and it's killing me!!!
> View attachment 11351202


And now it's killing _me_! Damn, I don't think I could keep a watch with this kind of misalignment. If I did, I would obsessively and compulsively keep the bezel just left of north so the marker at the bottom is closer to south, splitting the difference. Sure that would make two misaligned markers but the misalignment is less for both and might not be noticeable at more angles.


----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> And now it's killing _me_! Damn, I don't think I could keep a watch with this kind of misalignment. If I did, I would obsessively and compulsively keep the bezel just left of north so the marker at the bottom is closer to south, splitting the difference. Sure that would make two misaligned markers but the misalignment is less for both and might not be noticeable at more angles.


Is this an opportunity to admire the Wabi Sabi of a Japanese design?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

I wad wondering why there were so many Ginault memes in the meme thread. Why were people mocking a respectable German brand?
Then I realised I confused Ginault with Guinand.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Elkins45 said:


> I fear you miss my point. Why do you wear an automatic of any brand, as opposed to a quartz? Seiko makes quartz watches too, many of which never need new batteries. What your friends wear isn't terribly relevant: clearly the advertisers haven't gotten to them yet.


There are no Seikos that "never need new batteries". You're a victim of unscrupulous advertisers.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> unscrupulous advertisers


I sense a fellow tautology enthusiast!


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> There are no Seikos that "never need new batteries". You're a victim of unscrupulous advertisers.


Never, I tell you. Never!

Well, probably not in my lifetime anyway.


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Getting an oil change this morning and while checking in the guy asks if my Mazda is an automatic. 

I was confused and came oh so close to replying "no, it's a quartz" 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I prefer my watches automatic, but do not enjoy that characteristic in my cars.


----------



## saetron (Jan 27, 2017)

I feel lost, there are so many brands, I don't really know which are the good ones and which are the bad ones...the obvious good ones around my budget are so effin ugly and simple looking....yet the cheapest brands make some awesome looking watches for a smaller budget..yet the Watch snobs are ruining it for me saying that those watches are crap...


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm sorry I missed out on the stainless Laco Squad watch that looks like this:


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

saetron said:


> I feel lost, there are so many brands, I don't really know which are the good ones and which are the bad ones...the obvious good ones around my budget are so effin ugly and simple looking....yet the cheapest brands make some awesome looking watches for a smaller budget..yet the Watch snobs are ruining it for me saying that those watches are crap...


Your wrist, your money, your choice, buy what you like. The likelihood of you ever meeting a watch snob in real life is not very high and why should you even care what they might think anyway. The only way to ever find out what you like is to buy a few and wear them, might as well start with some you think you like around your budget and go from there. Damn the snobs.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

saetron said:


> I feel lost, there are so many brands, I don't really know which are the good ones and which are the bad ones...the obvious good ones around my budget are so effin ugly and simple looking....yet the cheapest brands make some awesome looking watches for a smaller budget..yet the Watch snobs are ruining it for me saying that those watches are crap...


Or....start a thread in F71 titled "I'm lost and need help." Provide a realistic budget and post pics of the watches you actually like and then ask for suggestions. You will get a few BS replies but you will also get many thoughtful and helpful suggestions. The really good members far out way the knuckleheads in F71 and most all of us have been in your shoes at some point and will want to help. Stick to your budget and then buy what you like. If you heed the advice given and find out you don't like what you end up with you can flip it for little to no loss. These kinds of things are what make this forum a good place to spend some free time.


----------



## saetron (Jan 27, 2017)

Yeah I keep myself thinking like this...i have started with a couple invictas..a nice seiko and one chinese....but i get intrigued by those swiss made watches...though the range of my budget 500-1000 dollars doesn't give me any cool looking automatic options... I keep reading and keeping my eyes open..thanks a lot guys!!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I got an inquiry about the sizing of a watch that I sold a few days ago. I was happy to answer the question but it made me look up the original website where I got the watch and the increased pricing for that watch makes me regret selling it. 

But then again, the watch that I bought with those funds may make up for it but it's a mixed feeling nevertheless.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

saetron said:


> Yeah I keep myself thinking like this...i have started with a couple invictas..a nice seiko and one chinese....but i get intrigued by those swiss made watches...though the range of my budget 500-1000 dollars doesn't give me any cool looking automatic options... I keep reading and keeping my eyes open..thanks a lot guys!!


You need to spend some time in the "Heads up, I found a bargain" thread. There have been literally hundreds of watch deals posted there in just the last few months that would be in your price range. If you can't find a quality Swiss, German, etc. piece that you like for under a grand in that thread then your not doing it right.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I must confess that I spend too much time in the Heads up thread....


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

saetron said:


> Yeah I keep myself thinking like this...i have started with a couple invictas..a nice seiko and one chinese....but i get intrigued by those swiss made watches...though the range of my budget 500-1000 dollars doesn't give me any cool looking automatic options... I keep reading and keeping my eyes open..thanks a lot guys!!


Your definition of 'cool looking automatic' might be different than mine but Steinhart has some good looking watches well within your price range. The Apollon is on my radar for a future purchase.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

saetron said:


> Yeah I keep myself thinking like this...i have started with a couple invictas..a nice seiko and one chinese....but i get intrigued by those swiss made watches...though the range of my budget 500-1000 dollars doesn't give me any cool looking automatic options... I keep reading and keeping my eyes open..thanks a lot guys!!


IMO, you need not spend anywhere near the amount of your budget to get good quality watches (subjective, I know) unless you want to. I've been there with Invicta's and other inexpensive brands that I still have and use. I once ran into a WUS member who was wearing an Autozilla (drool). He asked me what I was wearing, at the time, my Casio MDV-106 on a Nato. We traded watches and talked about them for a few minutes then traded back. He was not a snob. Just an enthusiast. Most of us understand we buy what we like within our means.

I get a laugh out of certain posters who complain about less expensive watches, even though it will have the same NH-35/36 movement in their watch costing hundreds more.

At that point I usually just.....










and move on to another thread.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

In the past week I have bought watches I owned and sold off in the past. They are all Casio's. 

Inbound is a G-2310 with the older module and a dead ML-2016. I bought it just to see if I could revive the rechargeable battery understanding it could take up to a week or more in the sun. I look forward to the challenge.

G-7900-4 with plans to swap resin from red to blue.

GLX-5600 in black also to swap resin to blue or yellow or olive green. I have all three sets of resin ready.

A G-6900A-9 (yellow) in very good condition arrived the other day as well.

And this does not include the WS-210H I bought a couple of weeks ago.

I need help.o|o|

I knew this would be coming, this "Day of Reckoning", also known as the "Rebound". I sold off over 12 watches at the beginning of the year and this is the expected rebound. At least I'm still at a lower count of watches than I was in January.


----------



## KJParlay (Mar 4, 2014)

Ten-Ten said:


> I prefer my watches automatic, but do not enjoy that characteristic in my cars.


Amen.

My confession is this:

My first automatic watch was one of the Submariner homages. Not a knockoff, one of the more reputable ones, if you will. To this day I don't know why I chose that for my first "real" watch. I feel it will always be a source of embarassment for me. The most vexxing part is that I don't even like the Submariner. Anyway, I wore it everyday for a while. Then as I got more into watches I kind of realized, "oh boy, what have I done?" So I bought a Hamilton and put the Sub-copy back in the watch box where it sat for a year. Then I sold it.

That's my cross to bear.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

KJParlay said:


> Amen.
> 
> My confession is this:
> 
> ...


Huh.

I didn't like diver watches at first, and particularly didn't get Subs. Now I love 'em, and love the couple of Sub homages I have.

Different strokes and all that.


----------



## KJParlay (Mar 4, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Different strokes and all that.


Absolutely. I didn't mean to come across as someone who looks down on those watches. The watch I had was fine. If you just look at it objectively - sapphire glass, ceramic bezel, screw in links, modern ETA movement, 300M WR - all for about $400, it was a good watch.

What happened was I just hadn't found my style yet. I bought that one basically because I wanted something that wasn't too risky and was recognizable as a "nice" watch, not because I liked it. As I got more into watches, I came to realize that one didn't suit my tastes at all. I bought it for the wrong reasons.

Now I've got a box full of watches and only have one diver. It turns out divers aren't something I gravitate towards.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

saetron said:


> I feel lost, there are so many brands, I don't really know which are the good ones and which are the bad ones...the obvious good ones around my budget are so effin ugly and simple looking....yet the cheapest brands make some awesome looking watches for a smaller budget..yet the Watch snobs are ruining it for me saying that those watches are crap...


buy a Seiko SKX007, or a Seiko 5. that will make the watch snobs happy.

actually, buy what you like man. i have Invictas, Deep Blues, a Seiko, a Citizen, fossils, a Bulova, and a reaction by kenneth cole. i love em man.


----------



## saetron (Jan 27, 2017)

Well yeah..if we get philosophical and all all the watches do the same thing..they tell time...which we just pour down the drain while arguing about the best value for money, movement, QC etc...
Enjoy this game fellas and have a nice weekend!


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

saetron said:


> I feel lost, there are so many brands, I don't really know which are the good ones and which are the bad ones...the obvious good ones around my budget are so effin ugly and simple looking....yet the cheapest brands make some awesome looking watches for a smaller budget..yet the Watch snobs are ruining it for me saying that those watches are crap...


It is your wrist. Buy what you can afford and like. Believe me, with trial and error you will find what you like. Then the prices will climb as high as you allow.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> Or....start a thread in F71 titled "I'm lost and need help." Provide a realistic budget and post pics of the watches you actually like and then ask for suggestions. You will get a few BS replies but you will also get many thoughtful and helpful suggestions. The really good members far out way the knuckleheads in F71 and most all of us have been in your shoes at some point and will want to help. Stick to your budget and then buy what you like. If you heed the advice given and find out you don't like what you end up with you can flip it for little to no loss. These kinds of things are what make this forum a good place to spend some free time.


Buy the SKX007 it's the best value ever! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## saetron (Jan 27, 2017)

Oh and my curent dilema is..Straton curve chrono, autodromo prototipo or moto koure... I'm just a sucker for vintage looking racing themed chronos


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I confess that I have a problem that I have never had before. My watch box is full. I had never had a proper watch box prior to February and now it is full. Oh crap.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

I sometimes look at my watches in the watch box and wonder what they talk to each other about. 

I imagine that they compare stories of who's had the most amazing adventures with me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Renaudt (May 23, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> I confess that I have a problem that I have never had before. My watch box is full. I had never had a proper watch box prior to February and now it is full. Oh crap.


You should know the 2 golden rules : 
1) Your collection is complete only when your watch box is full
2) Always buy a new watch box when you have 1 spot left


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Renaudt said:


> You should know the 2 golden rules :
> 1) Your collection is complete only when your watch box is full
> 2) Always buy a new watch box when you have 1 spot left


Now I must institute the 1 in 1 out rule. Which is good because in hindsight I only bought a couple because I wanted to try them out.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> Buy the SKX007 it's the best value ever!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Copycat!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Ebates, which gets mentioned in the Heads Up! thread from time to time, sounds more like a gentlemen's special interest site than a cashback site.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Everytime I read "straton" i Must force myself not to misread "strap-on" - i don't know what it tells about me, but it is my confession. Another watch I couldn't wear. 


Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Everytime I read "straton" i Must force myself not to misread "strap-on" - i don't know what it tells about me, but it is my confession. Another watch I couldn't wear.


I'm the same way with Croton. It always brings to mind the crunchy dried bread cubes you put in salad.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Tarak Trisaltuol said:
> 
> 
> > Everytime I read "straton" i Must force myself not to misread "strap-on" - i don't know what it tells about me, but it is my confession. Another watch I couldn't wear.
> ...


Simiarly, Gavox watches makes me think of bagels and Gevril watches make me think of Richard Gere circa 1990.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

I confess I'm not a watch collector: I'm a watch accumulator.


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

I've been wearing two watches at once for about 10 days. I like it. Gw5000 on the right wrist; I use the five alarms throughout the day and it syncs every night while I sleep. Left wrist gets a quartz tool/diver-TSAR, Prime, mears, Traser, etc. It works for me and I'm enjoying my watches more. I like the symmetry; like wonder woman's cuffs.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## muchodrewsto (Mar 7, 2017)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Simiarly, Gavox watches makes me think of bagels and Gevril watches make me think of Richard Gere circa 1990.


Coincidentally,Glycine stirs up thoughts of Glycerol, which is also a form of laxative.


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

saetron said:


> Yeah I keep myself thinking like this...i have started with a couple invictas..a nice seiko and one chinese....but i get intrigued by those swiss made watches...though the range of my budget 500-1000 dollars doesn't give me any cool looking automatic options... I keep reading and keeping my eyes open..thanks a lot guys!!


I know for a fact that you can get a new Stowa Ikarus automatik for less than $1K directly from them. OK technically it's "made in Germany" but it has a Swiss (-ish) ETA movement. I also see many new Traser automatics on the bay and at LongIslandWatch for under $1K, and they are completely Swiss(-ish) made, and ... then on the used market there are many Swiss (ish) watches available for less than $1K.
So just look around they are available.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

muchodrewsto said:


> Coincidentally,Glycine stirs up thoughts of Glycerol, which is also a form of laxative.


I have always heard people prefer their watches run a little fast.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Remember this guy? Well, the watch I bought showed up today. Luckily it's a G-Shock and was undamaged. He shipped the watch unwrapped, just tossed in the box with four of those air packets you get when you buy from Amazon. Here's the kicker; the box was 10X8X6.












Rocat said:


> I just checked eBay for a status on a watch I bought. It was coming from Oregon and was returned back to the seller the day after shipment since he did not have enough postage on the package. How can someone ship a 6x6x6 package and not know how much it will cost before hand? I envision the Seller looks like Spicoli, since a certain plant is now legal there.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Confession: I really dislike rubber straps. The main reason I don't wear my G-Shock more is the strap. I understand the reason for them but somehow they just bug me.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

muchodrewsto said:


> Coincidentally,Glycine stirs up thoughts of Glycerol, which is also a form of laxative.


Or nitroglycerin : explosive/angina medication!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

If you refer to Rolexes by their reference number, I immediately no longer want to read your post. If someone asks for the reference number then fine but saying "I just got my 116600 back from yadda yadda yadda...." I think you're a douche. True confession.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

Houls said:


> If you refer to Rolexes by their reference number, I immediately no longer want to read your post. If someone asks for the reference number then fine but saying "I just got my 116600 back from yadda yadda yadda...." I think you're a douche. True confession.


Can you also say why? Not that I am guilty of doing that -in fact I don't even own a Rolex- but I have a hard time understanding the reason.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

No, your dress watch doesn't look good on a NATO.

Please copy and paste that to answer that question for everyone who tries such a thing, from now until the end of time.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Because it seems to just be a Rolex group thing. I read posts all the time where someone says something like "I just got my 14060 back from service." Why not just say I got my Submariner back from service? I never read posts with Hamilton owners saying "hey my H70615733 is really accurate" they just call it their Khaki Field. I am not saying my dislike is logical or correct it's just a confession of something I don't like.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> I confess I'm not a watch collector: I'm a watch accumulator.


Preach it! I'm in the congregation.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Elkins45 said:


> Confession: I really dislike rubber straps. The main reason I don't wear my G-Shock more is the strap. I understand the reason for them but somehow they just bug me.


Try getting your hands on a combi bracelet.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

From Vostok's Facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/chchzvosto...2464878480226/373651213028259/?type=3&theater

Those eyes ... that look ... And she makes watches!


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Renaudt said:


> You should know the 2 golden rules :
> 1) Your collection is complete only when your watch box is full
> 2) Always buy a new watch box when you have 1 spot left


My watch box is full and each time I buy a new watch I choose one to exile back to its original box and out of the rotation. I always imagine the watches begging me not to break up with them.

So far the exiles are too cheap to sell but I have a feeling I'm about to turn into a flipper soon.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Capt Obvious said:


> Try getting your hands on a combi bracelet.


What is that?


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm the same way with Croton. It always brings to mind the crunchy dried bread cubes you put in salad.


Mine is Halios. I can't help but read Halitosis.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

Being a died-in-the-wool bracelet guy I never understood why people put a leather band on a dive watch... I've ordered a leather band for each the last three dive watches I purchased.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Metallman said:


> Being a died-in-the-wool bracelet guy I never understood why people put a leather band on a dive watch... I've ordered a leather band for each the last three dive watches I purchased.


I never thought I would come to love leather watch bands but I never thought I would come to like dive watches either. As for the combination of the two, I think leather looks quite nice on vintage divers.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I never thought I would come to love leather watch bands but I never thought I would come to like dive watches either. As for the combination of the two, I think leather looks quite nice on vintage divers.


Was never a fan of leather on divers either until i saw the everest bands for Rolexes. Now i want one. And the rubber one as well. Would look great on my vintage sub


----------



## muchodrewsto (Mar 7, 2017)

Saxman8845 said:


> Mine is Halios. I can't help but read Halitosis.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


The last time 'bagel' and 'sport' went hand in hand, there was appendicitis involved..


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

My first post here...

I can be a quite impulsive person, was reading up on bronze watch during my post surgery recovery phase in January 16 and i went for my second surgery in January 17, i am currently on medical leave till May. , i then realised that i bought alot of Watches. so i decided to see how badly i am been infected by the bronze virus, decided to go do a count today of my bronze watches. Omg..... Whatever i claimed from insurance just went to watches.. I seriously need to stop.. Then there is still ebay...









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Damn dude 20 watches???? Thats insane! I do like brass watches tho


----------



## Renaudt (May 23, 2014)

tekong said:


> Whatever i claimed from insurance just went to watches..


That actually hurts to read.  Hope it's just a joke...


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

tekong said:


> My first post here...
> 
> I can be a quite impulsive person, was reading up on bronze watch during my post surgery recovery phase in January 16 and i went for my second surgery in January 17, i am currently on medical leave till May. , i then realised that i bought alot of Watches. so i decided to see how badly i am been infected by the bronze virus, decided to go do a count today of my bronze watches. Omg..... Whatever i claimed from insurance just went to watches.. I seriously need to stop.. Then there is still ebay...
> 
> ...


I have two bronze watches and you don't have either. What are the odds?


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

tekong said:


> My first post here...
> 
> I can be a quite impulsive person, was reading up on bronze watch during my post surgery recovery phase in January 16 and i went for my second surgery in January 17, i am currently on medical leave till May. , i then realised that i bought alot of Watches. so i decided to see how badly i am been infected by the bronze virus, decided to go do a count today of my bronze watches. Omg..... Whatever i claimed from insurance just went to watches.. I seriously need to stop.. Then there is still ebay...
> 
> ...


My confession: I think bronze is an ugly metal to use for watches... O oops...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

I want Ball to make some brass watches. Just because.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

eljay said:


> I want Ball to make some brass watches. Just because.


That would account for some brassen balls...

Confession: I had to laugh

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

ball did make some 
Ball Engineer III Bronze Star & Silver Star Watches | aBlogtoWatch#


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

tekong said:


> ball did make some
> Ball Engineer III Bronze Star & Silver Star Watches | aBlogtoWatch#


In for two!


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Houls said:


> Because it seems to just be a Rolex group thing. I read posts all the time where someone says something like "I just got my 14060 back from service." Why not just say I got my Submariner back from service? I never read posts with Hamilton owners saying "hey my H70615733 is really accurate" they just call it their Khaki Field. I am not saying my dislike is logical or correct it's just a confession of something I don't like.


It's high-end culture / snobbery. It's the creme of the crop. Perceived, anyway. The Patek people do this also.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> No, your [strike]dress[/strike] watch doesn't look good on a NATO.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

eljay said:


> In for two!


Don't forget a Parnis.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

ebtromba said:


> It's high-end culture / snobbery. It's the creme of the crop. Perceived, anyway. The Patek people do this also.


If I wrote what I thought of many things I read in F2, I'd be banned in a hurry. "Pretentious" is the adjective. The nouns are what would get me in trouble.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Houls said:


> Because it seems to just be a Rolex group thing. I read posts all the time where someone says something like "I just got my 14060 back from service." Why not just say I got my Submariner back from service? I never read posts with Hamilton owners saying "hey my H70615733 is really accurate" they just call it their Khaki Field. I am not saying my dislike is logical or correct it's just a confession of something I don't like.





ebtromba said:


> It's high-end culture / snobbery. It's the creme of the crop. Perceived, anyway. The Patek people do this also.


Right here in F71 we see the same thing with Seikos and G-Shocks.

So I guess snobbery isn't reserved for the high end!

I used to google the reference numbers so I would know what they were talking about. Now, like Houls, I just lose interest and move on to the next post. I read this forum for fun - don't make me work at it!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

And my confession:

Of the 26 watches I currently own, I know the reference number of one.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Right here in F71 we see the same thing with Seikos and G-Shocks.
> 
> So I guess snobbery isn't reserved for the high end!
> 
> I used to google the reference numbers so I would know what they were talking about. Now, like Houls, I just lose interest and move on to the next post. I read this forum for fun - don't make me work at it!


Yeah, I don't see it as snobbery, so much as a way of eliminating confusion, and every little collecting niche has their own way (reference numbers, nicknames, etc.).

Sometimes I wish Hamilton had snappier reference numbers, so I didn't have to say "2016 silver-dialed, 40mm, Jazzmaster Viewmatic with an ETA".

Cheers,
Chris

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I always thought the reference numbers were to identify a specific model and a production time frame. Now i come to learn, it's only snobbery... /confession


Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> No, your dress watch doesn't look good on a NATO.


Folks, we can end this thread right here. No truer words have ever been spoken.


----------



## tassbg (Apr 28, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> From Vostok's Facebook page:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/chchzvosto...2464878480226/373651213028259/?type=3&theater
> 
> Those eyes ... that look ... And she makes watches!


And reality :







;-)

Sent from my C5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I though of putting this into google translate.. but then I though no no.. this is perfect with no idea what is going on??

https://www.seiko-design.com/afd/2017/

what the actual ****


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

My wife got a fitbit and we just had the following conversation:

Wifey: I'm not used to wearing a watch
Me: it's not a watch
Wifey: okay, it's a timepiece
Me: it's not a timepiece
Wifey: well then what is it?
Me: it's a dongle that happens to tell time. 

She just rolled her eyes and walked away. I keep telling her this is not a rational hobby. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

oh I am dumb.... April fools joke probably?? 







still you'll never unsee this...


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Saxman8845 said:


> My wife got a fitbit and we just had the following conversation:
> 
> Wifey: I'm not used to wearing a watch
> Me: it's not a watch
> ...


my wife has a fit bit.. I'm happy for her to wear it because it motivates her to exercise /walk ..etc more.. also it keeps her from wearing my watches and I don't know what she does to watches but if you could have seen the scratches on her swiss army watch before it was serviced??? man she beats the heck outta watches somehow????


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Houls said:


> If you refer to Rolexes by their reference number, I immediately no longer want to read your post. If someone asks for the reference number then fine but saying "I just got my 116600 back from yadda yadda yadda...." I think you're a douche. True confession.





Houls said:


> Because it seems to just be a Rolex group thing. I read posts all the time where someone says something like "I just got my 14060 back from service." Why not just say I got my Submariner back from service? I never read posts with Hamilton owners saying "hey my H70615733 is really accurate" they just call it their Khaki Field. I am not saying my dislike is logical or correct it's just a confession of something I don't like.


Over the last 50 yrs there's a lot of Submariner references. If it's a 5512 or 14060, it matters .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Does anyone else dislike the smell of the rubberised plastic film that's used to protect watches?

I dislike it quite strongly, which I'm sure is going to result in a complex eventually. The thrill and joy of unpacking a brand new watch for the first time, tempered by that awful smell.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

On a related note, no, I don't want the vanilla-scented strap.

When I wear it, I have a cloud of inexplicable vanilla like the dust cloud from Pigpen in the old Peanuts cartoons.

It's stank up my entire watch drawer.

Does it ever fade out?


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

eljay said:


> In for two!


Now, if the brass one came in the 46mm case, you could have a pair of big.. brass..

<too busy snickering to type>


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I just synced my watch to the computer. Since it doesn't hack, I saw the second hand approaching 12 so I had to hustle to get the crown unscrewed & quickly bump the minute hand back 1 minute. I confess I feel good about this infinitesimal, inconsequential accomplishment.

/Day in the life


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Saxman8845 said:


> My wife got a fitbit and we just had the following conversation:
> 
> Wifey: I'm not used to wearing a watch
> Me: it's not a watch
> ...


The FitBit does have the objectively-provable basic function of telling time, which it does alongside fitness tracking. The same way a traditional chronograph also tells time alongside serving as a stopwatch. So yes, she is right.

By the way: Never, ever disagree with your wife on what she thinks something is. You will never win anyway.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Rodeojones said:


> Folks, we can end this thread right here. No truer words have ever been spoken.





Sevenmack said:


> By the way: Never, ever disagree with your wife on what she thinks something is. You will never win anyway.


I was wrong. The words of Sevenmack are the truest ever spoken.


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> The FitBit does have the objectively-provable basic function of telling time, which it does alongside fitness tracking. The same way a traditional chronograph also tells time alongside serving as a stopwatch. So yes, she is right.
> 
> By the way: Never, ever disagree with your wife on what she thinks something is. You will never win anyway.


Yeah, I'm only half serious. I just dislike fitbits and smart watches so I apply my own specific definition to them.

And my wife knows better than to take me seriously. She knew what she was getting into when we got married.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Rodeojones said:


> I was wrong. The words of Sevenmack are the truest ever spoken.


Learned this the hard way years ago when she decided that a thermostat operates the way _she _thinks it operates (the furnace stays on even as the house temperature rises above the set temperature), and not how it _actually _operates. That caused me trouble for two weeks. By the way: She's also a lawyer.

She finally conceded the facts last week after the heating and air conditioning technician corrected her during the twice-yearly checkup. By that point, I have long ago moved on to avoiding other pointless battles. Also, admiring my watches (or as the missus calls them, my mistresses).


----------



## Renaudt (May 23, 2014)

Sevenmack said:


> She finally conceded the facts last week after the heating and air conditioning technician corrected her during the twice-yearly checkup.


 And even then, you would have been wrong about something else (How to pronounce "thermostat", why you are not doing the checkup by yourself instead of calling a technician etc).

But I guess "Le cœur a ses raisons que la raison ne connaît point."


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I'll confess. Once a WUS (or any review) notes that a watch has poor lume, that watch is good as dead to me.


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> I'll confess. Once a WUS (or any review) notes that a watch has poor lume, that watch is good as dead to me.


I used to not care about lume, until I got my Seiko SARG009 (ref. no. snobbery FTW). Now I want more watches with good lume.

But I don't understand dress watches with lume.


----------



## Renaudt (May 23, 2014)

FrankDerek said:


> I used to not care about lume, until I got my Seiko SARG009 (ref. no. snobbery FTW). Now I want more watches with good lume.
> 
> But I don't understand dress watches with lume.


 Hmm, mine is in the mail and should get here tomorrow. What's the problem with the lume on the SARG?


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

FrankDerek said:


> I used to not care about lume, until I got my Seiko SARG009 (ref. no. snobbery FTW). Now I want more watches with good lume.
> 
> But I don't understand dress watches with lume.


Sometimes you want to check the time at a dressy theater performance.


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

Renaudt said:


> Hmm, mine is in the mail and should get here tomorrow. What's the problem with the lume on the SARG?


No, there's nothing wrong with the lume on my SARG009. Nice and bright, keeps on glowing quite long.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

I only have one watch that is not tritium, with visible Lume up untill just before daybreak ( without intentionally charging it the day before). And I love it for that: Armida A8.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

After the events of this morning, I have decided that I am 100% done with automatics. They are too fragile to keep if you have young children.
My wife let our son into our bedroom to wake me this morning. I had been wearing my SARG009 yesterday so it was on my nightstand. He grabbed it and accidentally dropped it about 2.5 feet. The movement is fouled and hands popped off. Gonna sell my remaining automatics.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> After the events of this morning, I have decided that I am 100% done with automatics. They are too fragile to keep if you have young children.
> My wife let our son into our bedroom to wake me this morning. I had been wearing my SARG009 yesterday so it was on my nightstand. He grabbed it and accidentally dropped it about 2.5 feet. The movement is fouled and hands popped off. Gonna sell my remaining automatics.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sorry Capt. I have two boys under 5 and saw my 5 yr old carrying around my new Hamilton this past weekend and about had a heart attack. I can relate.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> After the events of this morning, I have decided that I am 100% done with automatics. They are too fragile to keep if you have young children.
> My wife let our son into our bedroom to wake me this morning. I had been wearing my SARG009 yesterday so it was on my nightstand. He grabbed it and accidentally dropped it about 2.5 feet. The movement is fouled and hands popped off. Gonna sell my remaining automatics.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


This is exactly why I have no children (joke, sorry if it sounded insensitive).

Serious now... It sounds like something you might regret Captain, I say think again.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

RainDog said:


> This is exactly why I have no children (joke, sorry if it sounded insensitive).
> 
> Serious now... It sounds like something you might regret Captain, I say think again.


I haven't worn an automatic in well over a month with the exception of yesterday. Just really ticks me off that my son had to bust the only auto I really cared about.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Capt Obvious said:


> I haven't worn an automatic in well over a month with the exception of yesterday. Just really ticks me off that my son had to bust the only auto I really cared about.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Dang Cap'n, that sucks. I hope neither of you are too traumatized.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

gdb1960 said:


> Dang Cap'n, that sucks. I hope neither of you are too traumatized.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've decided that I am getting rid of all of my automatics. This will leave me with only solar quartz.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Capt Obvious said:


> I've decided that I am getting rid of all of my automatics. This will leave me with only solar quartz.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Come in off the ledge Cap'n. How much time and effort (not to mention money) did it take to acquire those autos? I'm not saying not to sell them if you want, but maybe allow for a cooling off period. Nothing builds perspective like distance in either space or time.

Leave them in the box, look at them two weeks from now, and then decide.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

Sorry to hear that Captain, sounds like G Shocks are made specifically for you then, even the analog ones are stupid tough. I enjoy my mechanicals but I agree they cannot usually take the same kind of abuse some other movements can. 

Misspelling brought to you by Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Capt Obvious said:


> After the events of this morning, I have decided that I am 100% done with automatics. They are too fragile to keep if you have young children.
> My wife let our son into our bedroom to wake me this morning. I had been wearing my SARG009 yesterday so it was on my nightstand. He grabbed it and accidentally dropped it about 2.5 feet. The movement is fouled and hands popped off. Gonna sell my remaining automatics.


My three year-old knows better. Besides, I gave him a Stuhrling Original I own that he can play with.

He gets to appreciate watches. I get to keep the ones I own from damage (for now).

I'll tell you if this continues to work in two years.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Sevenmack said:


> My three year-old knows better. Besides, I gave him a Stuhrling Original I own that he can play with.
> 
> He gets to appreciate watches. I get to keep the ones I own from damage (for now).
> 
> I'll tell you if this continues to work in two years.


So far I've sold my OM to a coworker, gave away the mod I did. Just have the BBA3 left to go.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> I've decided that I am getting rid of all of my automatics. This will leave me with only solar quartz.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Come in....we've been expecting you.....










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> So far I've sold my OM to a coworker, gave away the mod I did. Just have the BBA3 left to go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


This is a total bummer.

Seriously.

I have two small children and I keep my autos in a hanging watch box at the top of a tall dresser out of reach. I also bought them their own kids watches to work on destroying.

But seriously, for reasons of my own, after looking at my autos one day and counting up the expected/advertised service intervals for each one and the cost of each service I decided that I need to focus elsewhere as well. I've bought only quartz for the last 1 and 1/2 years and am enjoying my Scurfa, Bulova, Marathon, and Seiko Solar immensely.

But, I still can't seem to rid myself of that love of those autos I've already acquired. So hard...at least 5 I know I'll sell only if I need an organ transplant.


----------



## Renaudt (May 23, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> AMy wife let our son into our bedroom to wake me this morning. I had been wearing my SARG009 yesterday so it was on my nightstand. He grabbed it and accidentally dropped it about 2.5 feet. The movement is fouled and hands popped off. Gonna sell my remaining automatics.


Doesn't it make more sense to get rid of the kid instead of the watches?


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Renaudt said:


> Doesn't it make more sense to get rid of the kid instead of the watches?


Nope, kid is way more important. If I had to I could contentedly go down to just 1 watch for him.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> Nope, kid is way more important. If I had to I could contentedly go down to just 1 watch for him.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear about this. Recently a friend's kid was running around with one of my favorite mechanical chronos, which I thought would soon meet a similar fate. Luckily, nothing happened, but I can appreciate the emotional roller coaster.

First, don't get too mad at your son.... I'm sure he already knows you're upset, and while it's important for him to learn to respect other people's property, not to mention expensive and delicate things, he needs to know he's more important to you than a watch [sounds like he already knows this].

Second, they're just watches. They can be fixed. Maybe it is or isn't worth a professional repair, maybe you can learn to do it yourself, even if it is a project that takes years (makes a great story!). If it can't be fixed affordably, maybe it can be replaced. Or maybe you move on to a new watch.

Third, selling off all your mechanical watches is a bit of an over-reaction. You might regret it. Or maybe you turn it into an opportunity to upgrade, or have the collection converge towards a theme, or just new tastes.

Sorry for the sad news, but I'm hoping it turns into a good outcome for you.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

jisham said:


> Sorry to hear about this. Recently a friend's kid was running around with one of my favorite mechanical chronos, which I thought would soon meet a similar fate. Luckily, nothing happened, but I can appreciate the emotional roller coaster.
> 
> First, don't get too mad at your son.... I'm sure he already knows you're upset, and while it's important for him to learn to respect other people's property, not to mention expensive and delicate things, he needs to know he's more important to you than a watch [sounds like he already knows this].
> 
> ...


I never got mad at him. But like I said in a previous post, I hadn't worn anything but solar for well over a month excluding Monday. I just don't have the desire to repair the movement. Hands are easy to do. Anyhow all of my mechanicals are now sold.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> Anyhow all of my mechanicals are now sold.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You didn't waste any time, or as we say in the Netherlands: 'you didn't give it an opportunity to grow grass' (lit: you didn't grow grass over it; Dutch: je laat er geen gras over groeien).


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Capt Obvious said:


> I never got mad at him. But like I said in a previous post, I hadn't worn anything but solar for well over a month excluding Monday. I just don't have the desire to repair the movement. Hands are easy to do. Anyhow all of my mechanicals are now sold.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


A month - in this hobby - & you consider it final...


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

Renaudt said:


> Doesn't it make more sense to get rid of the kid instead of the watches?


First joke that came to my mind, but couldn't dare!


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I hate it when someone points out how the logo/hands/indices/whatever resembles " ______ " (usually negative) about a posted watch.

Except Seiko corndog hands, b/c as we know, corn dogs are a machination of Mephistopheles (syllable win!).


----------



## Renaudt (May 23, 2014)

RainDog said:


> First joke that came to my mind, but couldn't dare!


 Yeah but Capt Obvious didn't understand it was a joke (despite his nickname). And I didn't want to add anything.. He already had a sh1tty week 

And tbh, if you have to explain a joke... it was probably not a good one


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Renaudt said:


> Doesn't it make more sense to get rid of the kid instead of the watches?


You can always buy quartz instead of mechanical. You can't get another child just like the one you have. And unfortunately, as my best friend and his wife are learning, you may not even be able to have a child or one that lives past the delivery date.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

saturnine said:


> I hate it when someone points out how the logo/hands/indices/whatever resembles " ______ " (usually negative) about a posted watch.
> 
> Except Seiko corndog hands, b/c as we know, corn dogs are a machination of Mephistopheles (syllable win!).


I confess that when I see the Junkers logo, it always makes me think of a camel toe with a neatly trimmed bush.









I also confess that I posted this just to annoy saturnine ;-)


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> You can always buy quartz instead of mechanical. You can't get another child just like the one you have. And unfortunately, as my best friend and his wife are learning, you may not even be able to have a child or one that lives past the delivery date.


Sorry to hear about your friends. Hope things get better for them.

I am sure our friend Renaudt didn't seriously suggest that! Some people, and I'm not excluding myself, have a twisted sense of humor. It's much easier to understand us in person, for example in a social event, than on the internet


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

jisham said:


> I confess that when I see the Junkers logo, it always makes me think of a camel toe with a neatly trimmed bush.
> 
> View attachment 11417018


Cameltoe good...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

SMOKERS NEED TO DISCLOSE THEY ARE SMOKERS WHEN THEY SALE A WATCH!!!!!!!

Nothing worse than Stank smoke smell when you open up a watch package. 

The past two used watches I bought were owned by Smoker's. Unfortunately they are G-Shocks and therefore no amount of airing out or cleaning will rid them of the most vile smell on the planet. So new resin has been ordered. On the plus side, the modules are flawless and in pristine shape. Both were considered worthless by the old owners because of dead batteries. They did not know it takes a good 12 hours of direct sunshine to "wake up" an old depleted solar battery.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

RainDog said:


> Sorry to hear about your friends. Hope things get better for them.
> 
> I am sure our friend Renaudt didn't seriously suggest that! Some people, and I'm not excluding myself, have a twisted sense of humor. It's much easier to understand us in person, for example in a social event, than on the internet


I totally get he was kidding. Not insulted one bit. Just keeping a bit of perspective.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Renaudt said:


> Yeah but Capt Obvious didn't understand it was a joke (despite his nickname). And I didn't want to add anything.. He already had a sh1tty week
> 
> And tbh, if you have to explain a joke... it was probably not a good one


Naw I saw it was a joke. It's all good but I did have a bit of Jim Beam in me too.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

I love my Sinn but the war wound that I get from the crown is starting to look irreversible


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> I totally get he was kidding. Not insulted one bit. Just keeping a bit of perspective.


But I'm offended by the camel toe picture, what are we going to do about that


----------



## grindr (Mar 27, 2017)

Ouch. I've never had this problem with any of my watches, haven't you tried wearing it higher on your wrist? Maybe by wearing it tighter?


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

jisham said:


> I confess that when I see the Junkers


Does it Qualify as "Junk" as in rap songs? Or as "junk" as in a garage sale?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

A tighter camel toe may pose..... some problems.



grindr said:


> Ouch. I've never had this problem with any of my watches, haven't you tried wearing it higher on your wrist? Maybe by wearing it tighter?


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

Everytime I see a new watch enthusiast trying to buy a skeleton dial as his/her first or second piece, I want to say "WAIT!!".

Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against them and if you like them, go for them... However I have observed that after getting hooked on mechanicals a lot of people feel like they are in love with skeletons.. I went through a similar phase and if I had that kind of money at the time I would have spent $1000+ on a big Tissot with skeleton dial (T-Complications I believe it was). I still think it's a nice piece, but give me $1000 to spend on a watch today and I'd come up with dozens of watches I'd rather have.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

RainDog said:


> Everytime I see a new watch enthusiast trying to buy a skeleton dial as his/her first or second piece, I want to say "WAIT!!".
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against them and if you like them, go for them... However I have observed that after getting hooked on mechanicals a lot of people feel like they are in love with skeletons.. I went through a similar phase and if I had that kind of money at the time I would have spent $1000+ on a big Tissot with skeleton dial (T-Complications I believe it was). I still think it's a nice piece, but give me $1000 to spend on a watch today and I'd come up with dozens of watches I'd rather have.


I like Zenith's open heart "chronomaster" range, because it displays all the important parts of the escapement, but it also compromises on the other complications. Not a "first" Zenith in my view, as interesting as I find them.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

I understand, I am not saying nobody will like them, in fact I find quite a few of them beautiful. Buying one? Another issue.

I am just saying a higher percentage of enthusiasts in the first stages will like them when compared to the more experienced people.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

RainDog said:


> I understand, I am not saying nobody will like them, in fact I find quite a few of them beautiful. Buying one? Another issue.
> 
> I am just saying a higher percentage of enthusiasts in the first stages will like them when compared to the more experienced people.


I agree!

And also I don't know why I'm talking about Zenith in F71...


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Sevenmack said:


> Cameltoe good...
> View attachment 11417082


Hmmm... I confess that now I want a Junkers.

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

4jamie said:


> View attachment 11417626
> I love my Sinn but the war wound that I get from the crown is starting to look irreversible


Yeah... My Steinhart O1V is my favorite watch, but I can only wear it a couple times a week, or the crown gives me that same wound. The thought of wearing it up farther on my arm gives me the heebie jeebies. My arm ain't built like that. Just seeing people wear their watches above their wrist bone bugs me. It's worse than gross arm hair wristies.

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

It happens every spring. I clean out my house and try to get rid of things I don't need anymore. After tackling the closets, garage, storage shed, etc., I always turn back to my watches. All my past big sell offs happen in the spring. This year there's is not a lot less to sell (if I decide to go through with it) due to last year's bloodletting. I also buy a lot of watches in the fall. I know these patterns and I'm ok with it. I do it anyway. Cycle of life.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

4jamie said:


> View attachment 11417626
> I love my Sinn but the war wound that I get from the crown is starting to look irreversible


You could try a bund strap under that.... but all that leather with the scars might cause people to ask questions...


----------



## grindr (Mar 27, 2017)

I just got a PADI turtle and... I'm considering selling my skx007 now. I'm still in the honeymoon phase obviously but I can't think of an occasion where I'd rather have the skx than the turtle. The problem is my skx is my first watch and the watch that got me into watches in the first place, it's also been my daily beater for 2+ years... It's not that I need the money but I hate holding on to unnecessary stuff. What do you think?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Sometimes life has a certain symmetry. Sometimes when you say something it comes back to bite you in the ass when you least expect it. 

Here in WUS I have fulminated against Daniel Wellington watches and all those popular Bauhaus minimalist quartz watches that are shockingly overpriced. I look down on people who buy and wear them. I don't like people who wear these types of watches on a NATO. 

Also so despite the fact that I have a gold wedding ring, I hate gold on watches. I hate them with the heat of a burning thousand suns. 

Due to my birthday, my lovely wife gave me this. On the plus side she's aware of and blessed my interest in watches. 

Wives, you gotta love them and most especially you know when to fold 'em.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^^ Oh and when your lovely wife says you can return it, you don't need to be Admiral Ackbar to know and say "IT'S A TRAP!!" Truth is you can never do that. Not unless you enjoy sleeping on the couch with restricted marital privileges.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Sometimes life has a certain symmetry. Sometimes when you say something it comes back to bite you in the ass when you least expect it.
> 
> Here in WUS I have fulminated against Daniel Wellington watches and all those popular Bauhaus minimalist quartz watches that are shockingly overpriced. I look down on people who buy and wear them. I don't like people who wear these types of watches on a NATO.
> 
> ...


I mock "minimalist" (what a slander to actual, thoughtful minimalism) watches that are propagating everywhere, too.

Then I went and got this, on a recent larger Taobao order from China. I'm not sure why it appealed to me. Just different enough from the usual to draw my eye, I guess.

P.S. I'm thankful that my wife has figured out not to even try to spring a watch gift on me.


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

Houls said:


> Because it seems to just be a Rolex group thing. I read posts all the time where someone says something like "I just got my 14060 back from service." Why not just say I got my Submariner back from service? I never read posts with Hamilton owners saying "hey my H70615733 is really accurate" they just call it their Khaki Field. I am not saying my dislike is logical or correct it's just a confession of something I don't like.


I understand it might seem weird or pretentious to you but when a brand has been producing similar watches under the same name with slow evolution over decades and you're speaking to fellow enthusiasts, the only sensible way to differentiate the models is by reference number. To Rolex geeks the difference between a 14060 and an 114060 is very important and it can mean many things, especially if you're talking about getting an old and much loved piece serviced.

16613 is so much more succinct than "pre ceramic two tone submariner".

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

ebtromba said:


> It's high-end culture / snobbery. It's the creme of the crop. Perceived, anyway. The Patek people do this also.


No it's not. Rolex geeks are people (and WIS) too. See my comment above.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

jisham said:


> I confess that when I see the Junkers logo, it always makes me think of a camel toe with a neatly trimmed bush.
> 
> View attachment 11417018
> 
> ...


Amazing! I will never unsee that now! Also, I might finally buy a Junkers.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Junkers, quite possibly the worst name for a watch company ever.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

RainDog said:


> Everytime I see a new watch enthusiast trying to buy a skeleton dial as his/her first or second piece, I want to say "WAIT!!".
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against them and if you like them, go for them... However I have observed that after getting hooked on mechanicals a lot of people feel like they are in love with skeletons.. I went through a similar phase and if I had that kind of money at the time I would have spent $1000+ on a big Tissot with skeleton dial (T-Complications I believe it was). I still think it's a nice piece, but give me $1000 to spend on a watch today and I'd come up with dozens of watches I'd rather have.


I was exactly the same way. "Oooh, I like this mechanical thing. I have a brilliant idea - imagine a watch that was nothing but visible gears!"

Never bought one b/c I matured (kind of. in relation to watches.). But this, this I would make a concession for:

HALDIMANN HOROLOGY SWITZERLAND - Haldimann H1 - Flying Central


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

I confess that when I see the Junkers logo, it always makes me think of a camel toe with a neatly trimmed bush.


Haha... I see it now..... and I can't unsee it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Junkers, quite possibly the worst name for a watch company ever.


I'll just leave this here...










https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/funniest-chinese-mushroom-brand-watch-names-2266873.html


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This is what the Junkers logo has always reminded me of. The first alien off the ship on "Close Encounters of the Third Kind."


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Whenever I see an F2 thread dominated by complaining about watch brands the whiners wouldn't buy anyway, I feel like getting my wife's handbag and doing this:


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> Sometimes life has a certain symmetry. Sometimes when you say something it comes back to bite you in the ass when you least expect it.
> 
> Here in WUS I have fulminated against Daniel Wellington watches and all those popular Bauhaus minimalist quartz watches that are shockingly overpriced. I look down on people who buy and wear them. I don't like people who wear these types of watches on a NATO.
> 
> ...


Ouch. It's a shame when gifts like these miss the mark. A really nice thought but hard to account for taste and style.

My wife (who picks out tons of clothes and shoes for me) has figured out that she cannot pinpoint my taste in watches. She's always surprised when I like something and she'll point out watches to me online that she thinks I will like and is rarely right.

The good part is she doesn't buy me watches as gifts. She just gives me a price range and tells me to pick something out. My birthday was just a couple weeks ago and I ended up with a Nighthawk. Good system, everyone always ends up happy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

saturnine said:


> I'll just leave this here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sooooooo much WANT!!!! all the want as a matter of fact.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

I wonder if there is a way not to scratch shiny bezels (like on the Hamilton Khaki for example).. I can see tiny scratches that seem to appear without reason on some watches! The only possible explanation is that they happen when I'm putting my clothes on.. not really a problem but I'm curious because they just happen out of nowhere.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

grindr said:


> I just got a PADI turtle and... I'm considering selling my skx007 now. I'm still in the honeymoon phase obviously but I can't think of an occasion where I'd rather have the skx than the turtle. The problem is my skx is my first watch and the watch that got me into watches in the first place, it's also been my daily beater for 2+ years... It's not that I need the money but I hate holding on to unnecessary stuff. What do you think?


give it some time and you may find that you miss it. if you dont need the funds why flip the history? ive bought back many a watch i sold cause i never thought id wear it again.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Junkers, quite possibly the worst name for a watch company ever.


Only if you don't speak German.

It's sort of the same as if an English speaker named their new food brand "Gift" and tried to market it to German speakers. Or like Chevrolet marketing their Nova car model to Spanish speakers.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Junkers, quite possibly the worst name for a watch company ever.


Better a watch company than an aircraft manufacturer. 

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I guess I'm becoming a movement snob. Because I'll see new watches to me, get excited about some things about them, then see "Seiko NH35" or "Miyota 8215" and go, "Next."


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I guess I'm becoming a movement snob. Because I'll see new watches to me, get excited about some things about them, then see "Seiko NH35" or "Miyota 8215" and go, "Next."


I'm becoming disillusioned with Seiko. My Seiko SARG007 is an awesome watch, but it runs close to 20 seconds slow a day. I'm not brave enough to try to regulate it, so it doesn't get much wrist time. Seiko in general though... They discontinue popular watches, refuse to use sapphire on $1000 plus watches, and the movements just don't seem that consistent. I don't know. Doubt I'll buy another.

The one Miyota I have (in my Maratac) is really, really solid. It's accurate enough, feels solid, easy to wind, the stem is a joy to use... It's great. Perfect tool movement I think.

I also feel like I have to baby my ETA movements. I always pucker a bit when I need to set them. They're all, except for the one in my Steinhart, a bit temperamental. It's sometimes a bit sketchy trying to get it from position to position, and winding them feels like I shouldn't be winding them if you know what I mean. Two sit at about +5 a day, and one is around +15 a day. That bugs me a bit, but I can handle it more on the gaining side. Slow movements bug the crap out of me. The sweep of the second hand always makes me happy though.

If I could afford watches in the Rolex and up tier, I'd be a pretty awful snob.

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Watch brands that have colors in the name irritate the heck out of me when the watches are a different color. For example, if I see a green Deep Blue watch, my eye just starts twitching. 

I realize that it would be a silly business model to make watches only in one color, but it bothers me anyway. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

assessing this on my computer, is slow, editing is pain, laggy, I might just quit this forums ,


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

tekong said:


> assessing this on my computer, is slow, editing is pain, laggy, I might just quit this forums ,


I have noticed the same thing. Why is that?


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I guess I'm becoming a movement snob. Because I'll see new watches to me, get excited about some things about them, then see "Seiko NH35" or "Miyota 8215" and go, "Next."


I am SO guilty of this. I don't know how many watches I've resisted by thinking it's only got a $30 NH35 in it.... why are they charging $300?

And the worst bit is the NH35 is a fine movement. It ain't pretty, but it's a workhorse. And the Miyota would be perfectly fine if it weren't for the indirect drive seconds hand occasionally stuttering. I even have a watch with a 82S0, which I think is just a decorated 8215 (lipstick on a pig?). And it's an open-heart PVD micro-brand kickstarter dumb-logo "limited edition" numbered fashion watch with a personalized name plate just to tick off all the trolls, but it was my first serious mechanical after I graduated from a 7S26 Seiko5, so I love it.









And then there are Sellitas where I paid $250 for a watch with a "$200 movement", and realized that while it's a nice movement, it doesn't scale with the price difference to the NH35A. Swiss premium my ...

Wow, I totally took your "movement snob" bait. I'm gonna go hide in shame now...


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Junkers, quite possibly the worst name for a watch company ever.


For all us english speakers, I believe it's pronounced "Yoon-kers".

I have no idea what it means though... off to look that up, as well a gift in german. This thread can be so educational sometimes


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

tekong said:


> assessing this on my computer, is slow, editing is pain, laggy, I might just quit this forums ,


Confession:
I'll miss seeing new photos of your awesome bronze collection if you leave.
Jealous

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

jisham said:


> I am SO guilty of this. I don't know how many watches I've resisted by thinking it's only got a $30 NH35 in it.... why are they charging $300?
> 
> And the worst bit is the NH35 is a fine movement. It ain't pretty, but it's a workhorse. And the Miyota would be perfectly fine if it weren't for the indirect drive seconds hand occasionally stuttering. I even have a watch with a 82S0, which I think is just a decorated 8215 (lipstick on a pig?). And it's an open-heart PVD micro-brand kickstarter dumb-logo "limited edition" numbered fashion watch with a personalized name plate just to tick off all the trolls, but it was my first serious mechanical after I graduated from a 7S26 Seiko5, so I love it.
> 
> ...


Oh, I'd say both NH35 and 8215's work just fine. But I notice my watches with NH35s have particularly stuttery second hands. And of course there's the non-hacking thing with 8215s. It just seems like something unnecessary to deal with in 2017.

I can't believe I can notice the difference between 21,600 and 28,800 beats per hour, but I totally can. And it bothers me more and more that so many makers of otherwise great microbrands use these movements to keep the price down.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I guess I'm becoming a movement snob. Because I'll see new watches to me, get excited about some things about them, then see "Seiko NH35" or "Miyota 8215" and go, "Next."





jisham said:


> I am SO guilty of this. I don't know how many watches I've resisted by thinking it's only got a $30 NH35 in it.... why are they charging $300?
> 
> And the worst bit is the NH35 is a fine movement. It ain't pretty, but it's a workhorse. And the Miyota would be perfectly fine if it weren't for the indirect drive seconds hand occasionally stuttering. I even have a watch with a 82S0, which I think is just a decorated 8215 (lipstick on a pig?). And it's an open-heart PVD micro-brand kickstarter dumb-logo "limited edition" numbered fashion watch with a personalized name plate just to tick off all the trolls, but it was my first serious mechanical after I graduated from a 7S26 Seiko5, so I love it.
> 
> ...





WorthTheWrist said:


> Oh, I'd say both NH35 and 8215's work just fine. But I notice my watches with NH35s have particularly stuttery second hands. And of course there's the non-hacking thing with 8215s. It just seems like something unnecessary to deal with in 2017.
> 
> I can't believe I can notice the difference between 21,600 and 28,800 beats per hour, but I totally can. And it bothers me more and more that so many makers of otherwise great microbrands use these movements to keep the price down.


I have become the same way about movements which is ironic considering my 8215-equipped AVI-8 Flyboy is the most accurate of all my autos, currently running at +3spd!

I am also bothered by non-hacking movements but I've found the "poor man's hack" to be quite effective on the 8215 at the lower end of it's power reserve. Also, my example does not suffer from the legendary second hand stutter.

My least accurate auto at the moment? My Kontiki equipped with an SW-200-1. It does well when it's worn and wound (hope I didn't violate any copyrights there) but falls off dramatically when left in the watch box.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Oh, I'd say both NH35 and 8215's work just fine. But I notice my watches with NH35s have particularly stuttery second hands. And of course there's the non-hacking thing with 8215s. It just seems like something unnecessary to deal with in 2017.
> 
> I can't believe I can notice the difference between 21,600 and 28,800 beats per hour, but I totally can. And it bothers me more and more that so many makers of otherwise great microbrands use these movements to keep the price down.


The funny thing to me is that those of us collecting watches powered by obsolete technology that we value more than newer tech (quartz and smartwatches) get obsessed over accuracy. Especially when we can buy a Bulova Precisionist or Accutron II and get the combination of high accuracy and smooth sweeping second hand we seek. [Hacking is a different story; there's no reason why Miyota 8 and Seiko 7 movements lack hacking after all these years.]

All that said, I do enjoy the fact that my Citizen Signature Grand Classic loses just a second a day, which is better than the five seconds a day lost by both my Cocktail Time and Eterna KonTiki. We are all contradictions.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I guess I'm becoming a movement snob. Because I'll see new watches to me, get excited about some things about them, then see "Seiko NH35" or "Miyota 8215" and go, "Next."


Those are my favorite b/c I know future servicing costs will not exceed $35.



heyheyuw said:


> I'm becoming disillusioned with Seiko. My Seiko SARG007 is an awesome watch, but it runs close to 20 seconds slow a day. I'm not brave enough to try to regulate it, so it doesn't get much wrist time. Seiko in general though... They discontinue popular watches, refuse to use sapphire on $1000 plus watches, and the movements just don't seem that consistent. I don't know. Doubt I'll buy another.


A Seiko of mine powered by the 7s26 has suddenly become very fast, gaining +minutes within 6 hours...

I don't have much variety in the way of movements, but my Vostoks are all pretty damn accurate.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Barry S said:


> My least accurate auto at the moment? My Kontiki equipped with an SW-200-1. It does well when it's worn and wound (hope I didn't violate any copyrights there) but falls off dramatically when left in the watch box.


Mine loses 86400 spd sitting in its box 😁

Edit: or was that the joke? 🤔


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

My confession is that I am writing this to ask a question as I didn't think it was necessary to open a thread.

The crown of my watch is no longer in the same position as it used to be when screwed in. I can see it as it is signed crown. The position has changed after having set the watch one or two times. Is this indicator of a problem? The watch and the crown function properly, however crowns are usually "locked" in the same position when finger tight.. Feel free to enlighten me


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

eljay said:


> Mine loses 86400 spd sitting in its box
> 
> Edit: or was that the joke?


Actually, it wasn't but I wish I thought of it first!


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

After being away from here (and most places online) for a few months I came back and knew that my return would not so coincidentally result in a watch purchase. My last watch related purchase was over the New Years holiday. There's something about the community here that ignites the desire. 

So there I was this morning, looking at the balance in my PayPal account from having sold a couple older iPhones and considering my options for purchases. I was thinking of an Oris, but hadn't actually started looking (fortunately). Just a little quiet time to myself in the morning with my coffee before heading to work. 

Then I hit a deer five minutes from my house during my commute​. Did a decent amount of damage to my truck. It's already at the shop and my insurance adjuster won't be there until Monday, but I know it's in good hands. I'll just have to pay my $500 deductible and it'll be as good as new when done.

The amount sitting in my PayPal account currently? $501.27

No Oris for this guy now. (Insert sad face emoji here.)


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Rodeojones said:


> After being away from here (and most places online) for a few months I came back and knew that my return would not so coincidentally result in a watch purchase. My last watch related purchase was over the New Years holiday. There's something about the community here that ignites the desire.
> 
> So there I was this morning, looking at the balance in my PayPal account from having sold a couple older iPhones and considering my options for purchases. I was thinking of an Oris, but hadn't actually started looking (fortunately). Just a little quiet time to myself in the morning with my coffee before heading to work.
> 
> ...


theres always Hamiltons, Bulovas, and Seikos!

glad your ok man!


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

I hit a drunk driver that ran a red light on St. Patrick's day evening...
Watch funds also depleted by deductible of $250, not so bad I guess...








Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, that could have been a lot worse.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Justaminute said:


> I hit a drunk driver that ran a red light on St. Patrick's day evening...
> Watch funds also depleted by deductible of $250, not so bad I guess...


Whoa, that's awful. I live in Wisconsin, so hitting a deer is pretty common. But getting hit by a drunk driver? I'd be pissed. At least your deductible was only $250.

My damage doesn't look so bad. It definitely could have been worse. But the radiator and AC condenser are shot in addition to the body damage. You can actually see the coolant leaking by the passenger side tire. That stuff adds up I guess.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your accident and hope you weren't hurt.

Might I suggest saving just a few dollars so as to be able to consider the purchase of a DEERFUN watch from ali?

https://www..........s.com/store/pr...es-fashion-waterproof/319613_32601567425.html



Rodeojones said:


> After being away from here (and most places online) for a few months I came back and knew that my return would not so coincidentally result in a watch purchase. My last watch related purchase was over the New Years holiday. There's something about the community here that ignites the desire.
> 
> So there I was this morning, looking at the balance in my PayPal account from having sold a couple older iPhones and considering my options for purchases. I was thinking of an Oris, but hadn't actually started looking (fortunately). Just a little quiet time to myself in the morning with my coffee before heading to work.
> 
> ...


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Rodeojones said:


> Whoa, that's awful. I live in Wisconsin, so hitting a deer is pretty common. But getting hit by a drunk driver? I'd be pissed. At least your deductible was only $250.
> 
> My damage doesn't look so bad. It definitely could have been worse. But the radiator and AC condenser are shot in addition to the body damage. You can actually see the coolant leaking by the passenger side tire. That stuff adds up I guess.


I'm fine.
She came outta nowhere, I just saw a grey blur fly in front of me. Barely felt a thing, her yaris was flying... air bags didn't deploy, no leaks, >$10,000 dam.
20yo woman, "in a hurry to get to BF's". She's fine too.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

grindr said:


> I just got a PADI turtle and... I'm considering selling my skx007 now. I'm still in the honeymoon phase obviously but I can't think of an occasion where I'd rather have the skx than the turtle. The problem is my skx is my first watch and the watch that got me into watches in the first place, it's also been my daily beater for 2+ years... It's not that I need the money but I hate holding on to unnecessary stuff. What do you think?


Keep it. You owe it that much. Give it a nice retirement 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Renaudt (May 23, 2014)

I confess that the only watch I really need is my 100 eur Nike+ SportWatch to run (GPS & pace).
The 9 other are just "complicated men's bracelet".


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Rodeojones said:


> Whoa, that's awful. I live in Wisconsin, so hitting a deer is pretty common. But getting hit by a drunk driver? I'd be pissed. At least your deductible was only $250.
> 
> My damage doesn't look so bad. It definitely could have been worse. But the radiator and AC condenser are shot in addition to the body damage. You can actually see the coolant leaking by the passenger side tire. That stuff adds up I guess.


Yeah man, i gotta H2, rearended a jeep at low speed and cuased 12k in damage. 500 short of totalling the damn thing. Wasnt even that bad, just because of the ridiculous one peice hood, and the brush guard.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Sunday Confessions...

I binge-watched all the major watch channels on YouTube and have come to realize how so misinformation is perpetuated. The wave on the back of Seiko Diver's is not Hokusai's The Great Wave off Kanagawa yet a certain YouTuber and his sycophantic satellites continue to claim so. That is a classic case of ethnic malapropriation and projection. Aside from the direction and scale of the wave, the wave on the back of Seiko Diver's does not resemble the famous woodblock print. Sure, there is a common association with Japanese culture but no where in Seiko's literature does it refer to it as Hokusai's wave or as a nod to it. This is the same guy who pronounced the name of Seiko founder Kintaro Hattori with an Italian accent as he seemingly does with any name that has three or more vowel sounds. Oh and everything is legendary and iconic to that guy. After hearing the bit about the wave again recently, I finally unsubscribed from that channel. Also, another YouTuber keeps namedropping him so I unsubscribed from that guy, too.

OT confession related to the above: I hate hearing people mispronounce the word habenero by assuming there is a tilde over the n when there is not. Seriously, you are not Zorro. Similarly, the city is Tijuana, not TiAjuana; it is Bejing, not Beizhing; and nobody wants to hear your terrible Australian accent when you say Australia.

Continuing with the theme, there is another YouTube channel that is very popular but it is too negative and repetitive. I no longer watch the channel but he too has sycophantic army of trolls that make very offensive and hateful posts in other channels and forums thinking that is somehow appropriate and helpful to the watch community.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

This is not my night. First insomnia kept me awake today.
I'm in the USA and work 3rd shift.
Now I have had much free time tonight at work. So I decided to reattach the bracelet to my Citizen CB0020. I have 1 spring bar that will not fully lock in. I have 1 side of that spring bar secured proper. It's driving me crazy. And I broke 2 spring bar tools in this process.
I need a beer.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fiona_jdn (Sep 29, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> nobody wants to hear your terrible Australian accent when you say Australia.


In case you're wondering, it's pronounced "stray-ya". Skip as many consonants as possible.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Sunday Confessions...
> 
> I binge-watched all the major watch channels on YouTube and have come to realize how so misinformation is perpetuated. The wave on the back of Seiko Diver's is not Hokusai's The Great Wave off Kanagawa yet a certain YouTuber and his sycophantic satellites continue to claim so. That is a classic case of ethnic malapropriation and projection. Aside from the direction and scale of the wave, the wave on the back of Seiko Diver's does not resemble the famous woodblock print. Sure, there is a common association with Japanese culture but no where in Seiko's literature does it refer to it as Hokusai's wave or as a nod to it. This is the same guy who pronounced the name of Seiko founder Kintaro Hattori with an Italian accent as he seemingly does with any name that has three or more vowel sounds. Oh and everything is legendary and iconic to that guy. After hearing the bit about the wave again recently, I finally unsubscribed from that channel. Also, another YouTuber keeps namedropping him so I unsubscribed from that guy, too.
> 
> ...


Now I can confess I never knew there were major watch channels on YouTube.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Rodeojones said:


> Whoa, that's awful. I live in Wisconsin, so hitting a deer is pretty common. But getting hit by a drunk driver? I'd be pissed. At least your deductible was only $250.
> 
> My damage doesn't look so bad. It definitely could have been worse. But the radiator and AC condenser are shot in addition to the body damage. You can actually see the coolant leaking by the passenger side tire. That stuff adds up I guess.


Damn Deer!

Deer are very thick around my part
of the US also. Wife has hit one with
prit near every vehicle we've owned,
even had one on a suicide mission
run into the side of wife's SUV while
she was blasting down I-80.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> nobody wants to hear your terrible Australian accent when you say Australia.


We'll pronounce it however we bloody well want! 😉

If you're traumatised, as many of us often are, you can no doubt easily find videos of our Queen pronouncing it.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I watched some documentary the other day about the opening of the St. Lawrence Seaway, from the Atlantic Ocean to the Great Lakes (obviously between the U.S. and Canada). When it opened, there was a big opening ceremony on a fancy ocean-liner featuring a young adult Queen Elizabeth II and the U.S. President -- Dwight Eisenhower.

Holy crap, has the Queen been around awhile!


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

True confession - I find it humorous when some asks for specific recommendations on a QUARTZ watch ( and tgey specify quartz only), and any of the following occur:
1) Someone still recommends a mechanical/automatic (cuz that's all tgey know probably)
2) See point #1


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

Impulse said:


> True confession - I find it humorous when some asks for specific recommendations on a QUARTZ watch ( and tgey specify quartz only), and any of the following occur:
> 1) Someone still recommends a mechanical/automatic (cuz that's all tgey know probably)
> 2) See point #1


The way you misspelled 'they' twice in one post, and misspelled it the same way each time, makes me wonder if there's some insider joke I'm missing.


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

Jtragic said:


> Now I can confess I never knew there were major watch channels on YouTube.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


I have two teenage daughters so I must confess I am well aware of famous YouTubers. I'm also well versed in One Direction songs and am very disappointed in how much play they get at my gym.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

"Major" is rather stretching it when it comes to the one in question. If you watch it, you might find, as I normally do, that it is very difficult indeed to get past the first minute or two of the 10/15/20 minute videos there.



Jtragic said:


> Now I can confess I never knew there were major watch channels on YouTube.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

Rocat said:


> SMOKERS NEED TO DISCLOSE THEY ARE SMOKERS WHEN THEY SALE A WATCH!!!!!!!
> 
> Nothing worse than Stank smoke smell when you open up a watch package.
> 
> The past two used watches I bought were owned by Smoker's. Unfortunately they are G-Shocks and therefore no amount of airing out or cleaning will rid them of the most vile smell on the planet. So new resin has been ordered. On the plus side, the modules are flawless and in pristine shape. Both were considered worthless by the old owners because of dead batteries. They did not know it takes a good 12 hours of direct sunshine to "wake up" an old depleted solar battery.


I've never tried this on a watch, but it works on everything from impossibly greasy coveralls to deep permanent grease stains on concrete floors.
The stank is from the oily based smoke deposits.
Soak them in Coke a Cola for as long as is required. Then rinse them off with hot water. I'm assuming they are water resistant.
I'm serious, there is no oil/grease/organic sticky icky whatever that soaking or washing with Coke won't remove.
Back in the day, at the Sag River Inn in Deadhorse they had little free canned Coke dispensers bulkhead mounted above the washers. You just popped a couple into your dirty laundry and it works like you wouldn't believe. Working the oil patch will get you dirty btw.
If you try it let me know how it works. But be advised it might remove the paint also.


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

fiona_jdn said:


> In case you're wondering, it's pronounced "stray-ya". Skip as many consonants as possible.
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I thought it was Awe-Zzzzzzzzzzeh?
;^)


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

eljay said:


> We'll pronounce it however we bloody well want! 
> 
> If you're traumatised, as many of us often are, you can no doubt easily find videos of our Queen pronouncing it.


LOL!

What does a long time resident, (sourdough), Alaskan say when somebody says "have a nice day"?

"Don't tell me what to do!"


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

SteveJ said:


> I've never tried this on a watch, but it works on everything from impossibly greasy coveralls to deep permanent grease stains on concrete floors.
> The stank is from the oily based smoke deposits.
> Soak them in Coke a Cola for as long as is required. Then rinse them off with hot water. I'm assuming they are water resistant.
> I'm serious, there is no oil/grease/organic sticky icky whatever that soaking or washing with Coke won't remove.
> ...


Thanks I'll give it a shot. Nothing to loose for trying. Besides I have new resin coming in from PacParts in (Arnold says "Cauli-Forn-E-Ah") in a few weeks. If this works I'll post your suggestion over in the Casio G-Shock forum.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Mike_1 said:


> "Major" is rather stretching it when it comes to the one in question. If you watch it, you might find, as I normally do, that it is very difficult indeed to get past the first minute or two of the 10/15/20 minute videos there.


The only watch youtuber that I'm able to get thru is the watch repair channel. His voice sometimes puts me to sleep tho. kinda like Bob Ross used to.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Mike_1 said:


> "Major" is rather stretching it when it comes to the one in question. If you watch it, you might find, as I normally do, that it is very difficult indeed to get past the first minute or two of the 10/15/20 minute videos there.


i have trouble making it past the first minute or two of ANY YouTube video. I am constantly amazed at how interesting people think they (themselves) are saying "um", "der" and "you know" into a video camera.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Again I tell you, it is easier for a camel to go through the eye of a needle than for someone displaying a common Seiko diver model in the WRUW thread to get a "like" from me.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Again I tell you, it is easier for a camel to go through the eye of a needle than for someone displaying a common Seiko diver model in the WRUW thread to get a "like" from me.


I thought I might be the only one who has this problem. I don't hate the watch, I own one for now.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

I vacillate between really appreciating my higher end Swiss watches, telling myself that their 'feel' and inherent quality, make all the lower priced watches in my collection pale in comparison--that I shouldn't have bothered with the lesser ones. But then I really like some of those much less expensive watches. Some of those watches make me wonder why I spent 50 times more for the great but pricey ones.

I can look at a relatively common Seiko or Timex and because they offer a great price to value ratio for so many people, and especially if the photo's well done, I'll give it a 'like.' I can look at niche, 'artsy' watches that cost very little and perhaps because of their whimsical nature, 'like' them also.

I don't tend to give likes to Seiko Orange Monsters or most Omega Speedmasters, because I'm a bit tired of seeing them everyday on WRUW.

I have a hard time 'giving any love' to G Shocks and maybe it's the tulip hour hand, but most of Christopher Ward's stuff leaves me cold. 

Sad maybe, but part of it is also because of the cheeky way C.W. handled an alleged sale that wasn't a sale a while back.

The Brathwaite 'clickbait' banner annoys me to the point where even if they are good watches, I wouldn't buy one.

I guess it boils to me wanting to see something that's not over saturated on the WRUW forum--something I know is well done--whether it's some of the affordable watches, ala Seiko chronos that offer snazzy looks for a great price, or something akin to a Sinn or Damasko.

While my recently acquired Omega Planet Ocean leaves a lot of my collection in the dust, I still really like some of my inexpensive watches. And I still 'bottom fish' for inexpensive name brands, homages and the like, some of which make me happy. 

My last confession is that I need to stop taking heavy sedatives that allow me to sleep w/o fearing that 'hold pun 22' might be related to that doll monster 'Chucky' and is coming after me with nefarious motives.....


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

I will confess I'm seriously thinking of buying this:


----------



## pukka (Feb 28, 2015)

it drives me crazy when someone posts a thread about a new watch purchase and then 10 people jump in with photos of theirs with the comment "my watch says hi"

I don't want to see your watches, not when the OP just posted a ton of pics of theirs. Sure, post up if it's a variant, or modded, or has a unique strap - something additive to the original post, but not when it's just an attempt at wh0ring out the one pic of your watch that you post in any thread you can find somewhat relevant.

/rant


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Ten-Ten said:


> i have trouble making it past the first minute or two of ANY YouTube video. I am constantly amazed at how interesting people think they (themselves) are saying "um", "der" and "you know" into a video camera.


I could not agree more. If you think watch videos are bad you should try some of the gun, hunting or outdoor ones!



pukka said:


> it drives me crazy when someone posts a thread about a new watch purchase and then 10 people jump in with photos of theirs with the comment "my watch says hi"
> 
> I don't want to see your watches, not when the OP just posted a ton of pics of theirs. Sure, post up if it's a variant, or modded, or has a unique strap - something additive to the original post, but not when it's just an attempt at wh0ring out the one pic of your watch that you post in any thread you can find somewhat relevant.
> 
> /rant


You must hate the moonwatch thread!


----------



## pukka (Feb 28, 2015)

Elkins45 said:


> You must hate the moonwatch thread!


nah im okay with those, WRUW and watch specific threads because that's the repository for pic wh0ring - you know what you are getting in those threads 

"my watch says hi" Ugg


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

pukka said:


> it drives me crazy when someone posts a thread about a new watch purchase and then 10 people jump in with photos of theirs with the comment "my watch says hi"
> 
> I don't want to see your watches, not when the OP just posted a ton of pics of theirs. Sure, post up if it's a variant, or modded, or has a unique strap - something additive to the original post, but not when it's just an attempt at wh0ring out the one pic of your watch that you post in any thread you can find somewhat relevant.
> 
> /rant


Funny, when I post about a new watch purchase, part of the reason I do is so I can see photos of other owner's watches, and discuss the model. So for me at least, that's kind of the point.

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Some may call me insane, others may call me stupid. I would love to get my collection down to 3 maybe 4 pieces. I doubt it will ever happen though because I keep seeing models that attract my attention.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> Some may call me insane, others may call me stupid. I would love to get my collection down to 3 maybe 4 pieces. I doubt it will ever happen though because I keep seeing models that attract my attention.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I feel You.

For the last week I did countless calculations about selling one of my watches. I like them all but I'd like to sell one to match the number in my box (+1 on the wrist of course , but the blue one has to stay, but I have two blue ones, but I don't use the silver one, but maybe I'll start, but this one is too thick, but it's good looking, but, but, but...


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

With affordable anythings, one can experience a financial death by a thousand cuts. I've seen this before, and yet here I am.

A beater, an heirloom and a daily. Everything else is disposable, inessential ... I've got one vintage/vanity piece and have my eye on 4 more, so I'd say my collection will probably hit 18. Hope that puts everyone's mind at ease.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I confess that it drives me nuts that heyheyuw's posts often contain 2 watch list signatures. :-d Firstly because there are 2, and second because they aren't the same lists! ;-)


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I hate signatures that contain a user's watch collection. So many times I'm searching for info on a particular watch, get a bunch of potential hits but the links only take me to signatures. If people care about your collection (I don't think many do) they'll look in your profile or ask.

/rant


----------



## Renaudt (May 23, 2014)

saturnine said:


> I hate signatures that contain a user's watch collection. So many times I'm searching for info on a particular watch, get a bunch of potential hits but the links only take me to signatures. If people care about your collection (I don't think many do) they'll look in your profile or ask.
> 
> /rant


 I disagree. I like seeing collections in signature because you can learn a lot from it (if they are collecting or accumulating, their quality standard, their taste, if they are leaning on Swiss or Japan etc). It adds "metadata" to the message (to better understand the message itself).

Sometime we share similarities on watches (or they have few that I want). It gives me perspective on my own collection.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

saturnine said:


> I hate signatures that contain a user's watch collection. So many times I'm searching for info on a particular watch, get a bunch of potential hits but the links only take me to signatures. If people care about your collection (I don't think many do) they'll look in your profile or ask.
> 
> /rant


I get your point (and have experienced this issue in my searches). At the same time, the problem lies not with the signatures, but with Watchuseek's crappy search engine and Google not being fine-tuned enough to separate the proverbial wheat from the chaff.

I'm not sure that the mentions of watches in the signature tell anyone about their tastes or even the development of their collections and opinions; my signature happens to mention my watches by chronological order of acquisition, and I know F2 denizen vkalia mentions his by levels of importance (core collection and the like). But a lot of folks don't put that much thought into it, therefore, I still have to judge their opinions on the facts and other things they bring to discussions.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Renaudt said:


> I disagree. I like seeing collections in signature because you can learn a lot from it (if they are collecting or accumulating, their quality standard, their taste, if they are leaning on Swiss or Japan etc). It adds "metadata" to the message (to better understand the message itself).


With all due respect, I'm not sure someone's "collections" always provides the data you think it does. As with any online presence, people craft these publicly shared collections to reflect what they want it to reflect. You think they have good taste b/c they list Oris, Sinn, etc., but they may very well be leaving off a Timex, Movado or Nixon as they know those are frowned upon by the WUS Illuminati. (Of course, us F71 users would never do this as we are honest to goodness, salt of the earth watch-wearers  ).



Sevenmack said:


> I get your point (and have experienced this issue in my searches). At the same time, the problem lies not with the signatures, but with Watchuseek's crappy search engine and Google not being fine-tuned enough to separate the proverbial wheat from the chaff.
> 
> I'm not sure that the mentions of watches in the signature tell anyone about their tastes or even the development of their collections and opinions; my signature happens to mention my watches by chronological order of acquisition, and I know F2 denizen vkalia mentions his by levels of importance (core collection and the like). But a lot of folks don't put that much thought into it, therefore, I still have to judge their opinions on the facts and other things they bring to discussions.


Sure, let's blame google  But will we ever be satisfied w/a a search engine if it cannot read our mind?


----------



## pukka (Feb 28, 2015)

heyheyuw said:


> Funny, when I post about a new watch purchase, part of the reason I do is so I can see photos of other owner's watches, and discuss the model. So for me at least, that's kind of the point.


Each to their own, that's what makes this forum great.


----------



## Renaudt (May 23, 2014)

saturnine said:


> With all due respect, I'm not sure someone's "collections" always provides the data you think it does. As with any online presence, people craft these publicly shared collections to reflect what they want it to reflect.


Yes I agree, you cannot judge the person behind the nickname...
But does it change anything to understand the message itself? The collection of this fictional persona is probably aligned with the persona itself (and its message).
If, for some reason, somebody wants to lie about his collection, his tastes etc... the signature will be fact and ......, but so will be his message 

I guess we have to trust each other to some extend.^^


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Again I tell you, it is easier for a camel to go through the eye of a needle than for someone displaying a common Seiko diver model in the WRUW thread to get a "like" from me.


I feel the same way about Rolex Subs (and any copies thereof.) Yes, I understand that It's an iconic design but I just don't get the attraction. In fact I find many common Seiko divers more interesting.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Barry S said:


> I feel the same way about Rolex Subs (and any copies thereof.) Yes, I understand that It's an iconic design but I just don't get the attraction. In fact I find many common Seiko divers more interesting.


I find most divers to be uninteresting. That said, a good photo trumps* those views.

Speaking of divers, the Samurai Blue Lagoon deserves a swoon. The cushion case is handsome as all get out.








*Yeah, I see what I did there. Let's leave well enough alone.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I confess that it drives me nuts that heyheyuw's posts often contain 2 watch list signatures. :-d Firstly because there are 2, and second because they aren't the same lists! ;-)


Hmmm... Tapatalk is confusing for my primitive monkey brain. Endeavor to rectify the situation, I will. 

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

saturnine said:


> I hate signatures that contain a user's watch collection. So many times I'm searching for info on a particular watch, get a bunch of potential hits but the links only take me to signatures. If people care about your collection (I don't think many do) they'll look in your profile or ask.
> 
> /rant





Renaudt said:


> I disagree. I like seeing collections in signature because you can learn a lot from it (if they are collecting or accumulating, their quality standard, their taste, if they are leaning on Swiss or Japan etc). It adds "metadata" to the message (to better understand the message itself).
> 
> Sometime we share similarities on watches (or they have few that I want). It gives me perspective on my own collection.


One of rare moments I agree with both parties.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Here's a picture of my watches, and a modified signature. It was annoying me too... Was just too lazy.

Hope this helps. 










Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

heyheyuw said:


> Watch collection: Misc. random crap


Hey, I have the same collection! We should chat over expresso.

Seriously, I see you are in love with your Squale. I really like your Steinhart (your Squale too). Is it the newness of your Squale? Size/feel of case? Or the fact that it is the lone speck of color in your collection? It's the 20mm lug width isn't it?

Is it ok if I pretend there's an accent over the 'e' & pronouce Squale, Squa-ley? Great, thanks.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Been absent from this thread for a while (you're welcome, all) but I find that one of the most over-used words in watch sales postings (on any forum) is the word "rare"! Closely followed by "ultra-rare"! They're watches! For the most part they are made in the thousands, or even tens of thousands! Even in the hundreds I don't think I'd use the word rare! 

I feel better!


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

justadad said:


> Been absent from this thread for a while (you're welcome, all) but I find that one of the most over-used words in watch sales postings (on any forum) is the word "rare"! Closely followed by "ultra-rare"! They're watches! For the most part they are made in the thousands, or even tens of thousands! Even in the hundreds I don't think I'd use the word rare!
> 
> I feel better!


I have to agree with this. I have nothing against the use of the word rare when it's the case, but at this rate we'll soon see stuff like "FS - RARE Seiko SKX007".


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

RainDog said:


> I have to agree with this. I have nothing against the use of the word rare when it's the case, but at this rate we'll soon see stuff like "FS - RARE Seiko SKX007".


With the way these are used as a mod base I wonder if that will be more true of the 007 than some of the other watches I see listed as rare!

Some day it wouldn't surprise me to see "ultra rare NOS stock Seiko skx007" up for grabs!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

You ever been in the woods before an earthquake? It's creepy.

I feel the same way being here and wondering why Chronopolis is so quiet???


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

Can we stick to confessions and bypass the in-jokes please?


----------



## pukka (Feb 28, 2015)

confession: I did consider going through all 627 pages of this thread as it started out pretty funny....


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

I constantly wonder if letting a mechanical watch stop during the day and/or date transaction is harmful. I mean you all know, the after 9pm until 3am (give or take depending on the watch) "danger zone". If a watch stops at that point, should I wind it a little bit or manually advance the hands, or can I just leave it.

I have found a thread or two about it, but no clear conclusion was made, so if you have an opinion please share.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

RainDog said:


> I constantly wonder if letting a mechanical watch stop during the day and/or date transaction is harmful. I mean you all know, the after 9pm until 3am (give or take depending on the watch) "danger zone". If a watch stops at that point, should I wind it a little bit or manually advance the hands, or can I just leave it.


Shake it?


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Hey, I have the same collection! We should chat over expresso.
> 
> Seriously, I see you are in love with your Squale. I really like your Steinhart (your Squale too). Is it the newness of your Squale? Size/feel of case? Or the fact that it is the lone speck of color in your collection? It's the 20mm lug width isn't it?
> 
> Is it ok if I pretend there's an accent over the 'e' & pronouce Squale, Squa-ley? Great, thanks.


Espresso. Sheesh. ?

Hah! It's definitely part honeymoon phase, but it's just really comfortable. The shape of the case makes it feel much smaller than its 42mm, but it still has great wrist presence if you have big wrists. I do love the color of the dial and how the light plays off of it. Perfect summer watch.

The Steinhart is awesome, and I wear it a lot, but that crown digs in my wrist, which kills it as a daily for me.

I'm pretty sure it's pronounced Skual-uh, but it's okay, we won't judge you. 

Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

heyheyuw said:


> Espresso. Sheesh. ?


No, I'm certain it's expresso. I brew it in my Keurig all the time.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

heyheyuw said:


> Espresso. Sheesh. ?
> 
> Hah! It's definitely part honeymoon phase, but it's just really comfortable. The shape of the case makes it feel much smaller than its 42mm, but it still has great wrist presence if you have big wrists. I do love the color of the dial and how the light plays off of it. Perfect summer watch.
> 
> ...


I have the same Squale and it is my favorite watch. Super comfortable due to the lug design. I agree that it wears smaller than most 42 watches.

It is pronounced Skwah-ley. It's Italian for "sharks".

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Saxman8845 said:


> I have the same Squale and it is my favorite watch. Super comfortable due to the lug design. I agree that it wears smaller than most 42 watches.
> 
> It is pronounced Skwah-ley. It's Italian for "sharks".
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


I've seen different pronunciations, whether it's Italian or the French dialect where the workshop is. Ultimately, I'm 'mercan so I sound stupid however I pronounce it.

Awesome watch though. 

Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

saturnine said:


> No, I'm certain it's expresso. I brew it in my Keurig all the time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Present company forgiven of course. 










Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

jupiter6 said:


> Can we stick to confessions and bypass the in-jokes please?


If history is any indication at all....

No.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Saxman8845 said:


> I have the same Squale and it is my favorite watch. Super comfortable due to the lug design. I agree that it wears smaller than most 42 watches.
> 
> It is pronounced Skwah-ley. It's Italian for "sharks".
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


I thought I read somewhere that it was a *rare* ancient Mesopotamian dialect for "silly fish logo", although some of the more modern interpreters translate it to "save for the 50atmos, it's like, way cool man"!

Progressives!


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

justadad said:


> If history is any indication at all....
> 
> No.


Oh man. Thank you. The post I almost made was nowhere near that subtle. 

Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

heyheyuw said:


> Oh man. Thank you. The post I almost made was nowhere near that subtle.
> 
> Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


I've been called many things before but "subtle" might be a first!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

jupiter6 said:


> Can we stick to confessions and bypass the in-jokes please?


Uranus8 says "Cancel your reservations at The White Swallow, we're doing In-N-Out".
That's a coming-out joke.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

cayabo said:


> You ever been in the woods before an earthquake? It's creepy.
> 
> I feel the same way being here and wondering why Chronopolis is so quiet???


You think Chronopolis being *quiet* is creepy? Let's hope we don't wake it up....


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

cayabo said:


> You ever been in the woods before an earthquake? It's creepy.
> 
> I feel the same way being here and wondering why Chronopolis is so quiet???





Statius said:


> There is no Chronopolis. That is to say, Chronopolis cannot be summoned like a genie; rather, one must await a Chronopolian arrival. Like a starling in autumn awaiting some sign, it slowly gathers around itself others and together they grow apace, their few turning to dozens, turning to hundreds, until at last they reach that point where they are millions but one, a murmuration in truth, and yet still they do not summon to themselves consciously that point of departure, they lack that self-awareness; but rather instincts unknown slowly move from one to the other until, on a sudden, the whole flock wheels together and begins the long journey. So with Chronopolis we can only wait until our collective attitudes, our feelings, expressed in seemingly random posts brings forth Chronopolis to express what we have all been feeling, hidden in our deepest selves....or maybe he's on the toilet.


While we await the emptying of his bowels:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f73/chronopolis-can-you-start-interesting-thread-1092964.html


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I happen to have a picture of the little $#!+, said in the vernacular, "pinching a loaf":









(Once again, I'm safe, as this is an out-joke not an in-joke.)


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAH^^^^^^^


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

"I'm Chronopolis!"
"I'm Chronopolis!"


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Poor Old Dave said:


> I have watches for sale and nobody cares.
> I'm still without a job.
> Yippee.


I miss Poor Old Dave and his mystical redneck haiku's.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

1. I wish more quartzes have sweeping seconds.

2. I know that setting time in the morning is a daily ritual for some of You, but I don't like taking my mechanical after a few days and seeing the hands stopped moving sometime at night.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

double post


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

So, I just decided to open up this thread recently. I wanna play!

1. I like to look at the time on the watches in the WRUW posts to see when people took their pictures and then I try to calculate their time difference from me

2. I always replace the stock bracelet on watches with a non-bracelet because a) I'm too lazy/don't feel the need to buy a pin remover tool and b) I think it'll look too masculine on me, but I'll never find out if that's true because I'll never get a bracelet sized to fit me!

3. I feel the need to like everyone's post on WRUW, even if I don't like their watch because I feel guilty about not giving everyone the same treatment

4. I'm afraid of buying women's watches sometimes because I worry that I won't be able to sell them down the road. There doesn't seem to be too many females on here and who knows if the ones who are will be interested in my choices? The male members probably wouldn't be interested because they'll be too small and they likely won't buy such a watch for their wives who won't care for watches

5. I tend to overthink things sometimes. See point #4

6. I try to avoid reading threads that have a long history because I must read every post from the beginning to catch up on everything. I'm currently on page 67 of this thread, so I'll talk to you all again in a month or so!


----------



## Renaudt (May 23, 2014)

Sillygoose said:


> 1. I like to look at the time on the watches in the WRUW posts to see when people took their pictures and then I try to calculate their time difference from me


 That's "risky". Maybe they take pics before fixing time. Maybe they take pics before flying to another timezone... You are playing with fire here (or you just have a lot of free time )


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I have mentioned in the past that I would honestly love to get down to 3 watches that I absolutely love.
I have 1 of those for 100% certain. I think I have #2, I nees to see if I feel the same once the honeymoon phase wears off.
I think that if I do have #2, then I will sell all of the rest aside from those two and perhaps buy what I believe to be #3.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalen (Dec 12, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> I have mentioned in the past that I would honestly love to get down to 3 watches that I absolutely love.
> I have 1 of those for 100% certain. I think I have #2, I nees to see if I feel the same once the honeymoon phase wears off.
> I think that if I do have #2, then I will sell all of the rest aside from those two and perhaps buy what I believe to be #3.
> 
> ...


----------



## pukka (Feb 28, 2015)

Sillygoose said:


> 4. I'm afraid of buying women's watches sometimes because I worry that I won't be able to sell them down the road. There doesn't seem to be too many females on here and who knows if the ones who are will be interested in my choices? The male members probably wouldn't be interested because they'll be too small and they likely won't buy such a watch for their wives who won't care for watches


Dont worry, plenty of men are looking for watches for their significant others, a woman's perspective may help.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

This is really silly.

The watches that excite the most interest and even borderline affection from me are mechanical. Nothing too unusual about that around here, even if most normal people might think it a bit odd. I have built a collection of mostly inexpensive vintage mechanical watches and spent a certain amount of time researching them and regulating them, taking great pride in the ones that run best. Again, typical mid-level obsessive behaviour, but all well and good so far.

The really silly part is that I don't usually wear a mechanical. When I do, I worry that I will magnetize its movement through proximity to the magnetic fields that are even more all around us than they were when the watches were made. I worry that I will bash or drop it and it will no longer run so well or look so nice. If I think I am going to do anything physical, there is no chance I will keep a mechanical watch on, assuming the slim chance that I might have already been wearing one. I probably subliminally/subconsciously worry that my mechanical watches are about to fail. I am aware that I should periodically wind them up, and I occasionally remember to do so.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Mike_1 said:


> This is really silly.
> 
> The watches that excite the most interest and even borderline affection from me are mechanical. Nothing too unusual about that around here, even if most normal people might think it a bit odd. I have built a collection of mostly inexpensive vintage mechanical watches and spent a certain amount of time researching them and regulating them, taking great pride in the ones that run best. Again, typical mid-level obsessive behaviour, but all well and good so far.
> 
> The really silly part is that I don't usually wear a mechanical. When I do, I worry that I will magnetize its movement through proximity to the magnetic fields that are even more all around us than they were when the watches were made. I worry that I will bash or drop it and it will no longer run so well or look so nice. If I think I am going to do anything physical, there is no chance I will keep a mechanical watch on, assuming the slim chance that I might have already been wearing one. I probably subliminally/subconsciously worry that my mechanical watches are about to fail. I am aware that I should periodically wind them up, and I occasionally remember to do so.


I've been in a similar position with other things & eventually I realized I never enjoyed them b/c I was always "saving" them for whatever "occasion" never materialized. Unless you are a pure collector, try to get over your worry by wearing one once per week. If your occupation does not entail getting dirty, wear them to work, then change when you get home. Though you may not believe me, I can assure you that mechanical watches can indeed handle routine yard work & a dog walk. Even roughhousing w/boys. Though it is hard to deny how exceptional they are at enjoying a cup of coffee over a book.

As far as magnetization (do you work at CERN?), I've never heard anyone here cite this as a problem through normal wear; I wouldn't worry about it. Scratches will happen - but don't live in fear. Or get an inexpensive mechanical that isn't irreplaceable (They begin with B, W or V, depending on vintage...).

Confession: I changed from a mechanical to beater quartz last night to help coach my son's baseball practice & then realized how ridiculous that was - he's in T-ball. When I do wear a mechanical to play catch, it's a really good feeling. I feel connected to the past in a pleasant way.


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

I want to add to the above that my Seiko SNK805 is my companion going through the renovations on my apartment. It handles everything like a champ, even removing the tiles in the kitchen with a chisel and a hammer.

It's keeping time just as before. I have confidence that most mechanicals can handle a lot more than people give them credit for.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I think you are absolutely right. I do tend to do that annoying "saving" of things, preserving them safely for some notional later time or event, and indeed, whatever my subconscious thinks I'm saving them for never really materialises. I just end up older and with more stuff I haven't used.

You have helped me to galvanise my determination to indeed make use of the things and enjoy them, and for that, thanks! 



saturnine said:


> I've been in a similar position with other things & eventually I realized I never enjoyed them b/c I was always "saving" them for whatever "occasion" never materialized. Unless you are a pure collector, try to get over your worry by wearing one once per week. If your occupation does not entail getting dirty, wear them to work, then change when you get home. Though you may not believe me, I can assure you that mechanical watches can indeed handle routine yard work & a dog walk. Even roughhousing w/boys. Though it is hard to deny how exceptional they are at enjoying a cup of coffee over a book.
> 
> As far as magnetization (do you work at CERN?), I've never heard anyone here cite this as a problem through normal wear; I wouldn't worry about it. Scratches will happen - but don't live in fear. Or get an inexpensive mechanical that isn't irreplaceable (They begin with B, W or V, depending on vintage...).
> 
> Confession: I changed from a mechanical to beater quartz last night to help coach my son's baseball practice & then realized how ridiculous that was - he's in T-ball. When I do wear a mechanical to play catch, it's a really good feeling. I feel connected to the past in a pleasant way.


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

Renaudt said:


> That's "risky". Maybe they take pics before fixing time. Maybe they take pics before flying to another timezone... You are playing with fire here (or you just have a lot of free time )


Haha, that doesn't bother me too much. I just want to get an idea of the local time of some of the early posters. I always see a new WRUW thread for the next day when it's only 8pm here. 


pukka said:


> Dont worry, plenty of men are looking for watches for their significant others, a woman's perspective may help.


Thanks for the reassurance!  On the flip side, I wish I can get a woman's perspective on some of the larger, men's watches. It would be great if guys could post pictures of their female counterparts wearing their watches. It's hard to get an idea of how a larger watch would wear on a smaller wrist. Though I guess that's what lug to lug measurements are for.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Sillygoose said:


> It's hard to get an idea of how a larger watch would wear on a smaller wrist.


For the bird-wristed, there's this thread - Show off your small wrist!


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

cayabo said:


> For the bird-wristed, there's this thread - Show off your small wrist!


Thanks for bringing that to my attention! Crud, it's another long thread. Good thing it'll be mostly pictures! 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## pukka (Feb 28, 2015)

Sillygoose said:


> Thanks for bringing that to my attention! Crud, it's another long thread. Good thing it'll be mostly pictures!


plenty of bedtime reading, or workplace reading depending on your employer


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> I have mentioned in the past that I would honestly love to get down to 3 watches that I absolutely love.
> I have 1 of those for 100% certain. I think I have #2, I nees to see if I feel the same once the honeymoon phase wears off.
> I think that if I do have #2, then I will sell all of the rest aside from those two and perhaps buy what I believe to be #3.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I think if I try real hard and stay focussed, I could also train myself to wear just 2-3 watches per day!

Oh, wait......


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I currently have three "Project" watches sitting on a shelf at eye level with a fourth on the way.


All are Casio's and I am waiting on parts from PacParts. It amazes me that "Non-watch" people will sell off a watch that needs a battery change. Or the watch just needs to sit in the sun for 3 or 4 days to charge up a solar rechargeable battery. Silly Non-watch people.


----------



## Murrango (Oct 26, 2008)

Capt Obvious said:


> I have mentioned in the past that I would honestly love to get down to 3 watches that I absolutely love.
> I have 1 of those for 100% certain. I think I have #2, I nees to see if I feel the same once the honeymoon phase wears off.
> I think that if I do have #2, then I will sell all of the rest aside from those two and perhaps buy what I believe to be #3.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


One day, my collection will consist of just one watch...

... whichever one my family chooses to bury me with. :-d


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

one day my collection will have 3 watches....... 3 swiss watches, and about50-60 other ones lol


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sillygoose said:


> So, I just decided to open up this thread recently. I wanna play!
> 
> 1. I like to look at the time on the watches in the WRUW posts to see when people took their pictures and then I try to calculate their time difference from me
> 
> ...


This is a great post on so many levels. Pent-up confession energy here has been epically released.

Here's mine for today.

I really wonder about the personal lives of WUS. Some have been around for years. Some make a huge splash and then disappear. Some take a hiatus for reasons unknown. Case in point from above...what happened to Poor Old Dave? I loved that guys posts. Where is Chronopolis? What happened?

I always wonder what's behind the curtain. You can go crazy letting your mind wander to might what have happened to your favorite poster. Especially the banned ones...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Renaudt (May 23, 2014)

Murrango said:


> One day, my collection will consist of just one watch...
> ... whichever one my family chooses to bury me with. :-d


 Better get a quality quartz then... Not sure any watch has enough power reserve for eternity (not that you'll need it tho) 

PS: That's a really interesting point btw


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

Sillygoose said:


> It would be great if guys could post pictures of their female counterparts wearing their watches. It's hard to get an idea of how a larger watch would wear on a smaller wrist. Though I guess that's what lug to lug measurements are for.


Too dangerous, sorry! I've already lost two Seikos and a vintage Swiss watch to my partner that way, while the lovely watches I've bought her gather dust somewhere. If I ever buy her a watch again - which isn't likely to be an issue, at the rate she's stealing mine - then I'll get her a men's watch. At least that way I can wear it if she doesn't!



Sonic_driftwood said:


> I really wonder about the personal lives of WUS. Some have been around for years. Some make a huge splash and then disappear. Some take a hiatus for reasons unknown. Case in point from above...what happened to Poor Old Dave? I loved that guys posts. Where is Chronopolis? What happened?


I wonder about dpflaumer from time to time. Where are you, Drew? Still rocking the Apinist somewhere, I hope...


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> This is a great post on so many levels. Pent-up confession energy here has been epically released.
> 
> Here's mine for today.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Some of those things developed after I joined the forum, which has been under two months. I can't imagine how I'll be acting several months or even years from now!



no-fi said:


> Too dangerous, sorry! I've already lost two Seikos and a vintage Swiss watch to my partner that way, while the lovely watches I've bought her gather dust somewhere. If I ever buy her a watch again - which isn't likely to be an issue, at the rate she's stealing mine - then I'll get her a men's watch. At least that way I can wear it if she doesn't!


Take one for the team? ;p She can't be wearing all three of those watches at the same time. Sneak the unworn ones away from her so you can get some wrist time in!

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Mike_1 said:


> I think you are absolutely right. I do tend to do that annoying "saving" of things, preserving them safely for some notional later time or event, and indeed, whatever my subconscious thinks I'm saving them for never really materialises. I just end up older and with more stuff I haven't used.
> 
> You have helped me to galvanise my determination to indeed make use of the things and enjoy them, and for that, thanks!


Thank goodness I discovered this principle early on ...

I bought my dream car 23 years ago, while my wife was pregnant with our first child, I still have it (and enjoying it every day!).

My mantra: use "things" while you have the time AND the mental capacity to do so! One never knows!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I wish there were a "Thank You" button in addition to the "Like" button. I don't like wasting forum space with a simple thank you post, but simply liking the post where someone took the time to answer your question doesn't feel adequate. 

Of course, then we would need a "You're Welcome" button as well & before you know it, there's "No problemo" & "My pleasure good sir" & "I see your point and I agree with your logic, but I still think you're wrong" buttons & that's just getting out of hand...


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I have had extra links for my Mr-G's for a few weeks, but I have been so busy I have not even taken the time to put them in. 3 pre-owned Mr-G's, and I have yet to wear any of them due to small bracelets lol


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Mediocre said:


> I have had extra links for my Mr-G's for a few weeks, but I have been so busy I have not even taken the time to put them in. 3 pre-owned Mr-G's, and I have yet to wear any of them due to small bracelets lol


I bought one of those "Sharkey Apocalypses" from China via TaoBao: (Reference: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/show-us-your-sharkey-apocalypse-3567010.html ), have had it for weeks, and I'm yet to wear it, because it came on the lamest, nothing-to-do-with-a-diver-watch-whatsoever leather strap, I refuse to even put it on my wrist with it.

After trying to find a suitable bracelet for it, and getting distracted with other stuff, we're on about a month now and I still haven't worn my new watch. The bracelet's on its way from China, though, so, maybe by this summer.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

saturnine said:


> I wish there were a "Thank You" button in addition to the "Like" button. I don't like wasting forum space with a simple thank you post, but simply liking the post where someone took the time to answer your question doesn't feel adequate.
> 
> Of course, then we would need a "You're Welcome" button as well & before you know it, there's "No problemo" & "My pleasure good sir" & "I see your point and I agree with your logic, but I still think you're wrong" buttons & that's just getting out of hand...


I just want a "This post made steam come out of my ears" button.

But separating "funny" and "helpful" would be very useful I think.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

eljay said:


> I just want a "This post made steam come out of my ears" button.
> 
> But separating "funny" and "helpful" would be very useful I think.


I liked your post, which is to say, I conceptually agree to the groundwork you are laying for a differentiation of responses provided by a button. I would like a:

"While I abstain from a formal position for reasons of my own, I believe this post advances an important argument which should be heavily considered moving forward by both users and administrators" button.

I think that's the one I just clicked?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> I liked your post, which is to say, I conceptually agree to the groundwork you are laying for a differentiation of responses provided by a button. I would like a:
> 
> "While I abstain from a formal position for reasons of my own, I believe this post advances an important argument which should be heavily considered moving forward by both users and administrators" button.
> 
> I think that's the one I just clicked?


I must now complete the like circlejerk: *CLICK!*


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> I always wonder what's behind the curtain. You can go crazy letting your mind wander to might what have happened to your favorite poster. Especially the banned ones...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think there is a more than decent chance that a lot of people are looking forward to this last sentiment with regards to me!! If not, then perhaps I'm not trying hard enough!!

It's like I tell folks at work, "Y'all are gonna miss me when I get fired!"

I recently got a promotion at work and a friend asked me what I made now. My response was "Same as I always have: inappropriate comments and poor decisions!"


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Sillygoose said:


> Take one for the team? ;p She can't be wearing all three of those watches at the same time. Sneak the unworn ones away from her so you can get some wrist time in!
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Every relationship is different, but I think the problem is if he gets caught sneaking the watches back that were stolen in love, "wrist time" is all he'll be getting for a while!!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Thank goodness I discovered this principle early on ...
> 
> I bought my dream car 23 years ago, while my wife was pregnant with our first child, I still have it (and enjoying it every day!).
> 
> ...


This! I have always had the mantra:

Regardless of your income, If you can't afford to wear it and enjoy it, then you can't afford to own it!

But I'll concede that Tyler Durden said it better: "The things you own, end up owning you!"

If you can't suffer the heartache if something were to happen to it, then you should take a pass!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

justadad said:


> I think there is a more than decent chance that a lot of people are looking forward to this last sentiment with regards to me!! If not, then perhaps I'm not trying hard enough!!
> 
> It's like I tell folks at work, "Y'all are gonna miss me when I get fired!"
> 
> I recently got a promotion at work and a friend asked me what I made now. My response was "Same as I always have: inappropriate comments and poor decisions!"


Now this one gets the like button too, but in this case it is meaning, "I'm sonic and I endorse this message and this candidate for WIS public office"

I think we are well aligned on this one. I recently got a sort-of promotion too...more interesting and less stressful job with same pay? I'll say that counts. But, my organization moves us every couple years so there always an element of surprise in who your boss turns out to be!

Congrats on the promotion brotha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

justadad said:


> This! I have always had the mantra:
> 
> Regardless of your income, If you can't afford to wear it and enjoy it, then you can't afford to own it!
> 
> ...


looking for button "We have differences when it comes to punctuation usage but I always approve a Tyler Durden quote regarding materialism".


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

saturnine said:


> looking for button "We have differences when it comes to punctuation usage but I always approve a Tyler Durden quote regarding materialism".


One of my first confessions (way back on this thread) was about my love of the run-on sentence and the comma! Admittedly, I might have, you know, a problem!


----------



## kshahin (Nov 28, 2015)

I confess that I am actually thinking of going off the ketogenic diet because suddenly my beloved Sumo and Turtle are starting to look too big on my wrists!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I confess that I want to step back from watches, but I need to find an interesting hobby that would replace it.
Cars? No not a gearhead.
Stereo equipment? No not an audiophile.
Knives? Been there done that.
Comic book collecting? Been there done that.
Drones? Too expensive.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

saturnine said:


> Hey, I have the same collection! We should chat over expresso.
> 
> Seriously, I see you are in love with your Squale. I really like your Steinhart (your Squale too). Is it the newness of your Squale? Size/feel of case? Or the fact that it is the lone speck of color in your collection? It's the 20mm lug width isn't it?
> 
> Is it ok if I pretend there's an accent over the 'e' & pronouce Squale, Squa-ley? Great, thanks.


Your collection should say "Hi" to his! ?

Ain't gonna lie tho. I posted a "mine says hi" post once or twice.... But Never again... That's a promise!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> I confess that I want to step back from watches, but I need to find an interesting hobby that would replace it.
> Cars? No not a gearhead.
> Stereo equipment? No not an audiophile.
> Knives? Been there done that.
> ...


Guitars is a cheap hobby!

I think this is where some people (mostly girls) put a smiley with wagging tongue!

I don't.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> I confess that I want to step back from watches, but I need to find an interesting hobby that would replace it.
> Cars? No not a gearhead.
> Stereo equipment? No not an audiophile.
> Knives? Been there done that.
> ...


I collect souls. It's very rewarding and doesn't break the bank.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Capt Obvious said:


> I confess that I want to step back from watches, but I need to find an interesting hobby that would replace it.
> Cars? No not a gearhead.
> Stereo equipment? No not an audiophile.
> Knives? Been there done that.
> ...


Lego's! And pretend they are for your child.

Although it will be hard to explain to the wife why your child needs a R2-D2 model and the Death Star, and the Volkswagen Van, and the.......

I have a Lego Car that I built as a kid that sits on my desk. 15 inches by 8 inches. Full suspension, reclining seats that adjust. A fully functional steering rack, functioning gear shift, and an engine that turns over with individual cylinders and a crankshaft.

My kids know not to touch it for fear of Death.

Ha-ha I found an online picture of it.


----------



## pukka (Feb 28, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Lego's! And pretend they are for your child.
> 
> Although it will be hard to explain to the wife why your child needs a R2-D2 model and the Death Star, and the Volkswagen Van, and the.......
> 
> ...


haha i have the exact same one! isn't it the 1086 or something like that?? (from memory) - Lego's first technics model.

I also have the VW Bus and the Mini, and a custom VW bus I built.

I got my kids into lego just so I could legitimately get on the floor and create without the Mrs thinking im weird! haha


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

pukka said:


> haha i have the exact same one! isn't it the 1086 or something like that?? (from memory) - Lego's first technics model.
> 
> I also have the VW Bus and the Mini, and a custom VW bus I built.
> 
> I got my kids into lego just so I could legitimately get on the floor and create without the Mrs thinking im weird! haha


I'm not sure exactly when I got it. I remember it was a Christmas gift from Santa at the time. I built that thing that afternoon. It's been together ever since. I want to say late 70's close to 80. I do remember the box did not say Technic. It was a regular kit.

I also had a floating Fire Boat that could be built into a Cargo Container ship. Floating boat Lego's were so awesome. I need to go to my Parents house and check the attic for those old kits. Unlike my son now, I didn't destroy them as soon as I built them.

Ha-ha.

My Google-Fu is strong tonight......

I thought it was the late 70's. I was close, 1980 was the release date.

Lego Kit #8860

Here is a link

https://www.toysperiod.com/lego-set-reference/technic/expert-builder/lego-8860-auto-chassis/


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> I confess that I want to step back from watches, but I need to find an interesting hobby that would replace it.
> Cars? No not a gearhead.
> Stereo equipment? No not an audiophile.
> Knives? Been there done that.
> ...


Fly rods?
Scotch?
Hookers?
Blow?


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

It seems that I only buy automatic watches so I can open them up and try to make them SOSC compliant (sometimes with horrible results).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

Capt Obvious said:


> I confess that I want to step back from watches, but I need to find an interesting hobby that would replace it.
> Cars? No not a gearhead.
> Stereo equipment? No not an audiophile.
> Knives? Been there done that.
> ...


There's always guns. But if you think watches are expensive...


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> I confess that I want to step back from watches, but I need to find an interesting hobby that would replace it.
> Cars? No not a gearhead.
> Stereo equipment? No not an audiophile.
> Knives? Been there done that.
> ...


When i forst started getting into cars i dodnt know a lick about em, 17ish years later, i can do just about anything. Been wiring my minitruck all afternoon. If you can mod wayches i can 99% gurantee you can do gearhead things with gearhead friends.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Capt Obvious said:


> I confess that I want to step back from watches, but I need to find an interesting hobby that would replace it.
> Cars? No not a gearhead.
> Stereo equipment? No not an audiophile.
> Knives? Been there done that.
> ...


*Toys*! Specifically Toy Cars....Matchbox and Hot Wheels. Most expensive one ever sold was only $70k and most are under $10. There are limited editions and an extensive online marketplace.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


>


You know how many Bond NATO/watch combos we've all suffered through?
And you, with the perfect opportunity, go PVD Stienhart on bracelet???

I am filled with dismay.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

cayabo said:


> You know how many Bond NATO/watch combos we've all suffered through?
> And you, with the perfect opportunity, go PVD Stienhart on bracelet???
> 
> I am filled with dismay.


DLC and it is a custom modified MilSub.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Ten-Ten said:


> Fly rods?
> Scotch?
> Hookers?
> Blow?


Those are just to get up in the morning, he's talking about a hobby


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

CDawson said:


> There's always guns. But if you think watches are expensive...
> 
> View attachment 11523954


There's only 2 guns I want and don't have yet. Soon tho.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> CDawson said:
> 
> 
> > There's always guns. But if you think watches are expensive...
> ...


Thats how it starts........


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

When I wear a non-automatic watch, even my Speedy, I'm a little disappointed when I give my wrist a shake and realize I didn't wind it any...


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Lego's! And pretend they are for your child.
> 
> Although it will be hard to explain to the wife why your child needs a R2-D2 model and the Death Star, and the Volkswagen Van, and the.......
> 
> ...


I agree... satisfies the collecting urge and the building things urge at one time. It's not a cheap hobby either though...

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

CDawson said:


> There's always guns. But if you think watches are expensive...
> 
> View attachment 11523954


Yep... and that's a hobby that keeps on taking since it has a consumable component too...

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Ten-Ten said:


> Fly rods?
> Scotch?
> Hookers?
> Blow?


Scotch is not a good hobby. It gets expensive and has absolutely no resale value ... plus you can't sip all the time like you can admire your watches. I don't get, why CO wants to quit with the hobby anyway. Maybe he just needs a hiatus and unplug for a couple of weeks or so.

But if in need of another hobby, besides the ones mentioned before: coffee/espresso machines (yeah I know...) and bicycles? Road bike as much as MTB - the not-electric driven are becoming more and more anachronistic somehow, the level of nerdism can get insane, like with all mechanical...

Then there's always photography...

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Scotch is not a good hobby. It gets expensive and has absolutely no resale value ... plus you can't sip all the time like you can admire your watches.


I thought a hobby was about enjoyment rather than investment.

Unopened bottles of scotch can become quite valuable over time, but predicting which ones is just as reliable as picking which cars or watches are going to appreciate in value. I prefer to drink the stuff.

Of course, if you don't drink alcohol or don't enjoy aged spirits then that can be a problem!


----------



## Renaudt (May 23, 2014)

eljay said:


> I thought a hobby was about enjoyment rather than investment.


This.

Also, "collecting" fine spirits (such as whisky) if often "social". A whisky "degustation" is a shared experience. You talk about how YOU feel about this one, you discover/learn, your friends can help you understand what you are feeling etc.

We all love watches, but I doubt we have the same kind of experience with them


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Renaudt said:


> Also, "collecting" fine spirits (such as whisky) if often "social". A whisky "degustation" is a shared experience. You talk about how YOU feel about this one, you discover/learn, your friends can help you understand what you are feeling etc.
> We all love watches, but I doubt we have the same kind of experience with them


Good point. I've gotten more compliments on my martinis than my watches.


----------



## davemachin (May 25, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> I confess that I want to step back from watches, but I need to find an interesting hobby that would replace it.
> Cars? No not a gearhead.
> Stereo equipment? No not an audiophile.
> Knives? Been there done that.
> ...


Pinball machines . Takes up a lot of space though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

And you are quite right.



Sabadabadoo said:


> Thank goodness I discovered this principle early on ...
> 
> I bought my dream car 23 years ago, while my wife was pregnant with our first child, I still have it (and enjoying it every day!).
> 
> ...


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> "...coffee/espresso machines (yeah I know...)"
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


Yeah... I know.










Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

eljay said:


> I thought a hobby was about enjoyment rather than investment.
> 
> Unopened bottles of scotch can become quite valuable over time, but predicting which ones is just as reliable as picking which cars or watches are going to appreciate in value. I prefer to drink the stuff.
> 
> Of course, if you don't drink alcohol or don't enjoy aged spirits then that can be a problem!


i totally agree about the enjoyment not being an investment part. maybe i should clarify. given the vital watch second-hand market, you can buy a, say microbrand e.g. for, say 350$ used. just to try it out...if your price was good and you handled it carefully, you may sell it for a loss of 10% or if the market is on your side at zero loss. just an example, i think you'll get it. an opened whisky bottle, even if it is short a single dram or two loses much more...at least that is my experience.

i know, totally different matter with unopened bottles - but then, there is no "trying out".

i have built quite a collection myself, but lost interest in collecting further - i simply don't know, when to drink all the booze. and on the other side, i don't want to open the 2010 Signatory Bunnahabhain Vintage...



Renaudt said:


> This.
> 
> Also, "collecting" fine spirits (such as whisky) if often "social". A whisky "degustation" is a shared experience. You talk about how YOU feel about this one, you discover/learn, your friends can help you understand what you are feeling etc.
> 
> We all love watches, but I doubt we have the same kind of experience with them


as you may imagine, i have attended one or other tastings myself, even held them. the downside simply is: i can talk about watches, without consuming them, or even worse: them consuming me  - my line of work does not allow for me to be drunk all the time 



heyheyuw said:


> Yeah... I know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


please tell me more about the skulls...


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> There's only 2 guns I want and don't have yet. Soon tho.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Arnold says:


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

eljay said:


> I thought a hobby was about enjoyment rather than investment.
> !


This again.
II've never understood this obsession with resale value and servicing costs.

That said, if you think $200 every 5 years or so is too much, then you are better off doing something else.
What hobby doesn't make a loss at some point?


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

How many watches do you own?



jupiter6 said:


> $200 every 5 years or so


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

32


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sounds expensive 



jupiter6 said:


> 32


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

jupiter6 said:


> if you think $200 every 5 years or so is too much, then you are better off doing something else





Mike_1 said:


> How many watches do you own?





jupiter6 said:


> 32





Mike_1 said:


> Sounds expensive


It's only $6400.00 every 160 years; not too bad.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> please tell me more about the skulls...


Those are just some souvenirs I brought home for my co-workers the last time I was in Sayulita, Mexico. They're ceramic sugar skulls.

Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> i totally agree about the enjoyment not being an investment part. maybe i should clarify. given the vital watch second-hand market, you can buy a, say microbrand e.g. for, say 350$ used. just to try it out...if your price was good and you handled it carefully, you may sell it for a loss of 10% or if the market is on your side at zero loss. just an example, i think you'll get it. an opened whisky bottle, even if it is short a single dram or two loses much more...at least that is my experience.
> 
> i know, totally different matter with unopened bottles - but then, there is no "trying out".
> 
> ...


Gotcha! I misunderstood, and have to agree with all of this.

Is there even a market in opened spirits? It seems like it would be 99% fraudsters.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

jupiter6 said:


> eljay said:
> 
> 
> > I thought a hobby was about enjoyment rather than investment.
> ...


You know how you make a million dollars racing cars? Be a billionaire.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Whiskey is for drinking.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

eljay said:


> Gotcha! I misunderstood, and have to agree with all of this.
> 
> Is there even a market in opened spirits? It seems like it would be 99% fraudsters.


You know, the market among fellow tasters you know personally. So, essentially, it is a very small market...

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> You know how you make a million dollars racing cars? Be a billionaire.


I have no idea what you are trying to say.


----------



## crt43 (Jan 2, 2014)

jupiter6 said:


> I have no idea what you are trying to say.


Agree!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

jupiter6 said:


> I have no idea what you are trying to say.


I think it's a paraphrasing of the classic joke "the best way to make a small fortune in [industry] is to start with a large one", which is often told by racing team owners.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

eljay said:


> I think it's a paraphrasing of the classic joke "the best way to make a small fortune in [industry] is to start with a large one", which is often told by racing team owners.


Thank you! I was trying to remember the saying, was watchin days of thunder the other day, and the crew chief tells the team owner that.


----------



## Dalen (Dec 12, 2016)

I hate watches with the date window at 4:30. In my opinion it just throws the watch symmetry completely off.


----------



## pukka (Feb 28, 2015)

Dalen said:


> I hate watches with the date window at 4:30. In my opinion it just throws the watch symmetry completely off.


Similarly, I'm not a fan of the cyclops, I personally think it ruins the look of a perfectly good dial. If you need a magnifying glass on top of your watch to see the date that badly, get some glasses.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

I have 18 watches and not 1 Seiko


----------



## Renaudt (May 23, 2014)

4jamie said:


> I have 18 watches and not 1 Seiko


 And how do you feel about it? Proud? Ashamed? Concerned? Greasy? Sparse? [Add adjectives here]


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

4jamie said:


> I have 18 watches and not 1 Seiko


How many with a Seiko movement?


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I have 17 watches and not one Rolex. 

No Rolex movements in the others either.


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

Until very recently I owned 10 watches and none of them were Seiko. Now I own 12 watches and two of them are Seiko. I expect there will be more, both Seiko and watches in general.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

I hate Perlon straps. They make me want to tear my eyes out. 

And I'm starting to dislike automatic movements because if you don't wear them, you've got to reset the time
Every coupla days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pukka (Feb 28, 2015)

rameezhanslo said:


> And I'm starting to dislike automatic movements because if you don't wear them, you've got to reset the time Every coupla days.


Funnily enough, that's exactly the kinds of interaction/relationship I enjoy with this hobby. I purposely don't have watchwinders for the exact same reason. Each to their own tho.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I found Chronopolis' picture from after he shaved.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalen (Dec 12, 2016)

rameezhanslo said:


> I hate Perlon straps. They make me want to tear my eyes out.
> 
> And I'm starting to dislike automatic movements because if you don't wear them, you've got to reset the time
> Every coupla days.
> ...


Yeah I kind of get it. If I'm wearing two automatics in the rotation I go the extra effort to make sure they dont stop. If one does stop, then it's out of the rotation.


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

Not, at all, a Seiko lover. While I don't hate them, my money can always be better spent on what I consider better watches for the same price range.

I'm a sapphire snob. No, I've never cracked one or seen one crack. I've also never noticeably scratched a mineral of any type, but I just prefer that my money go to the things that have the best overall quality and properties to suit my daily lifestyle. But I passionately loathe acrylic!!! I find it unacceptable that they're even used in throwback modern watches. Then again, I'm not interested in high maintenance things, that defines acrylic/plastic!

I love big watches. No, it's not a compensation, but yes it is about attention. I admit it, I like my watches bring noticed. Not because it's about me being noticed, but because it creates a potential conversation about watches and that's what I love!!!

There's more I'm sure. Oh yeah, 90% of my watch purchases are done while drunk with my credit card too close by.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

SamaelStrings said:


> Not, at all, a Seiko lover. While I don't hate them, my money can always be better spent on what I consider better watches for the same price range.
> 
> I'm a sapphire snob. No, I've never cracked one or seen one crack. I've also never noticeably scratched a mineral of any type, but I just prefer that my money go to the things that have the best overall quality and properties to suit my daily lifestyle. But I passionately loathe acrylic!!! I find it unacceptable that they're even used in throwback modern watches. Then again, I'm not interested in high maintenance things, that defines acrylic/plastic!
> 
> ...


Subjective I know, but.....

Acrylic crystals are great simply because all you need is Poly Watch, 5 minutes of rubbing (Mr. Miyagi says wax on and wax off), and you are good to go with a perfectly scratch free crystal.


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Subjective I know, but.....
> 
> Acrylic crystals are great simply because all you need is Poly Watch, 5 minutes of rubbing (Mr. Miyagi says wax on and wax off), and you are good to go with a perfectly scratch free crystal.


Like I said, I have zero appreciation or taste for high maintenance anything.
To me this is very high maintenance. With my Sapphire I don't have to do any polishing. See what I mean? But that's how I like my things. Buy them as perfect as I can.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

SamaelStrings said:


> I'm a sapphire snob. No, I've never cracked one or seen one crack. I've also never noticeably scratched a mineral of any type, but I just prefer that my money go to the things that have the best overall quality and properties to suit my daily lifestyle. But I passionately loathe acrylic!!! I find it unacceptable that they're even used in throwback modern watches. Then again, I'm not interested in high maintenance things, that defines acrylic/plastic!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


I'm 100% with you on this. I'm hard on watches. Every mineral or hardlex watch I have has scratches or chips. All of my sapphire crystals are perfect.

Watch collection: Misc. random crap


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

rameezhanslo said:


> I hate Perlon straps. They make me want to tear my eyes out.
> 
> And I'm starting to dislike automatic movements because if you don't wear them, you've got to reset the time
> Every coupla days.
> ...


Buy ones that you can do hand wind....
I wind them in the morning so they are always ready even if I don't wear them

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

SamaelStrings said:


> I'm a sapphire snob. No, I've never cracked one or seen one crack.....But I passionately loathe acrylic!!! I find it unacceptable that they're even used in throwback modern watches.


To each his own! I scratched the sapphire of a Pam within days or receiving it! Wore it scratched for about 12 years (much of that time it was my only watch). For me, the scratches are proof of life and each one has a story behind it! I absolutely LOVE acrylic and there simply is no other crystal out there that has the same style, distortion, and flair that acrylic has. None.

High maintenance is a relationship. Living, and loving life with all the messiness that comes with it!
Low maintenance is leaving the cash on the dresser!
It might get the job done, but eventually it's gonna burn when you pee!


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

justadad said:


> To each his own! I scratched the sapphire of a Pam within days or receiving it! Wore it scratched for about 12 years (much of that time it was my only watch). For me, the scratches are proof of life and each one has a story behind it! I absolutely LOVE acrylic and there simply is no other crystal out there that has the same style, distortion, and flair that acrylic has. None.
> 
> High maintenance is a relationship. Living, and loving life with all the messiness that comes with it!
> Low maintenance is leaving the cash on the dresser!
> It might get the job done, but eventually it's gonna burn when you pee!


Terribly inaccurate analogy, but I love it nonetheless.

It's more like acrylic is like having a woman that may only require a cheap wedding but keeps needing penicillin shots constantly vs one that might need a bit more "costly" romance at first, for the pageantry of it, but stays loyal and true the entire relationship.

That's accurate.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Penicillin shots, why again? 'Cause of the one she married or her side-boy? I don't want my watch to lay with others...ah, what the hell, maybe I mixed it up


Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

justadad said:


> To each his own! I scratched the sapphire of a Pam within days or receiving it! Wore it scratched for about 12 years (much of that time it was my only watch). For me, the scratches are proof of life and each one has a story behind it! I absolutely LOVE acrylic and there simply is no other crystal out there that has the same style, distortion, and flair that acrylic has. None.
> 
> High maintenance is a relationship. Living, and loving life with all the messiness that comes with it!
> Low maintenance is leaving the cash on the dresser!
> It might get the job done, but eventually it's gonna burn when you pee!


It's funny. I don't mind the accumulated scratches and love on the cases of my watches, but a chip or scratch on the crystal just bugs the bejeesus out of me.

About to go on a rant here... Acrylic can be very nice, when paired with the right watch... It can be beautiful, and super easy to polish. My beef is with mineral glass. Damn, do I hate when a certain brand, that rhymes with Seiko, cheaps out on their expensive watches and uses hardlex. It just doesn't hold up like sapphire. When Steinhart can put a double-domed sapphire Crystal on a sub $600 watch, I don't understand it why Seiko can't use it on their mid-tier and higher watches like the Cocktail Time, or even the new Prospex line. Don't even get me started on why they felt the need to change, for the worse in my opinion, the design of that Cocktail Time. My SARG007 with a flat sapphire crystal is one of my favorite watches, it was quite popular, and then discontinued after less than two years. I don't get it.

And here's a pic of a reasonably priced watch with sapphire... See Seiko, you can do it!










Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

heyheyuw said:


> It's funny. I don't mind the accumulated scratches and love on the cases of my watches, but a chip or scratch on the crystal just bugs the bejeesus out of me.
> 
> About to go on a rant here... Acrylic can be very nice, when paired with the right watch... It can be beautiful, and super easy to polish. My beef is with mineral glass. Damn, do I hate when a certain brand, that rhymes with Seiko, cheaps out on their expensive watches and uses hardlex. It just doesn't hold up like sapphire. When Steinhart can put a double-domed sapphire Crystal on a sub $600 watch, I don't understand it why Seiko can't use it on their mid-tier and higher watches like the Cocktail Time, or even the new Prospex line. Don't even get me started on why they felt the need to change, for the worse in my opinion, the design of that Cocktail Time. My SARG007 with a flat sapphire crystal is one of my favorite watches, it was quite popular, and then discontinued after less than two years. I don't get it.
> 
> ...


Always been a huge gripe of mine with the brand. But I've found one I love and am very very happy with.... Has Sapphire if you could believe it! I still have very little respect for the vast majority of what they produce. But there are exceptions. Just nothing I would afford with how they dilute the values with such drastic variances.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

I don't fancy myself a watch snob. Yet last weekend I physically flinched when I heard someone say Tissot as Tis-s-sot (emphasis on both t's and the s's). I vastly prefer the 'proper' French pronunciation.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I'll leave the sapphire/acrylic debate alone as I can appreciate the pros & cons of both.

But a flat crystal? No character whatsoever.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The rollercoaster of emotions I rode on eBay last night:

See coveted, preowned watch for about $2,800 "or best offer."

Impulsively make $1,999 offer (this watch would be an unmitigated steal at that price).

Panic that seller might actually accept offer, once $1,999 suddenly became $1,999 in real money in my head.

Relief when higher counter-offer came in that I could reject.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The rollercoaster of emotions I rode on eBay last night:
> 
> See coveted, preowned watch for about $2,800 "or best offer."
> 
> ...


This is your sign: Stay away from the 'Bay!


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Penicillin shots, why again? 'Cause of the one she married or her side-boy?


Always the side pricks (because there is always more than one). Usually someone who is, to use the old phrase, rough trade, and therefore, always with everything and everyone.

High quality women cost money. Worth every penny.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess:

While viewing the WRUW thread (public forum), I kept unsuccessfully brushing away a strand of hair off my computer's screen. It turned out to be an "unruly" strand of hair on the watch wearers hand. 

To washing my hands immediately after the above episode - hair grosses me out.

I tighten my stomach to view and post in the above mentioned thread and immediately run away when there are toes in background.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess:

While viewing the WRUW thread (public forum), I kept unsuccessfully brushing away a strand of hair off my computer's screen. It turned out to be an "unruly" strand of hair on the watch wearers hand. 

To washing my hands immediately after the above episode - hair grosses me out.

I tighten my stomach to view and post in the above mentioned thread and immediately run away when there are toes in background.


----------



## pukka (Feb 28, 2015)

Sevenmack said:


> High quality women cost money. Worth every penny.


Too true mate


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

1) The time pieces referred as "affordable Forum favorites" got me i ended buying 15 watches in 2 months or so and although I do liked most of them but not so much to commit for a long period. 

1.1) I was quick to figure out that staying under a certain affordable to me price range I can try and enjoy most of the styles and discover "my style".

2) It is really easy for me to buy a watch but very difficult to part with any of them. Sometines when im selling a watch I want to express my true feelings about the watch in my ad but almost always end up stating straight up facts and descriptions of the watch mainly because I want to Sell it. 


Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

I _confess_, some folks post some wristshots, which I find odd. Odd, in that they twist their wrists in some very odd ways.

Instead of offending anyone, I've opted to use my own wrist as an example.

Picture 1 - normal shot with my hand more or less straight.

Picture 2 - demonstration, of some shots I've seen where folks bend their wrist inward, almost like they're trying to break it! This was painful!

Picture 3 - Again a demo - I've seen some other shots where folks bend their wrists upwards and take the shot. Quite uncomfortable I must say.

Note: Pics rotated for clarity of "wrist angles".

Ultimately this post probably makes no sense, and was more an observation than a confession. I guess i just find it interesting.

Feel free to flame.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The rollercoaster of emotions I rode on eBay last night:
> 
> See coveted, preowned watch for about $2,800 "or best offer."
> 
> ...


Bet you got "Money Sick" real quick didn't you?


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

justadad said:


> To each his own! I scratched the sapphire of a Pam within days or receiving it! Wore it scratched for about 12 years (much of that time it was my only watch). For me, the scratches are proof of life and each one has a story behind it! I absolutely LOVE acrylic and there simply is no other crystal out there that has the same style, distortion, and flair that acrylic has. None.


You may be right, but from the other hand I sometimes like, that watches I bought used tell my story (that's why I've switched scratched and dented mineral to sapphire in Pulsar). I know that's 'denying the story of the watch', but it's not my story and it's F71 True Confessions, so I'm sticking to it .


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

I have to confess that I just realized that EVERYONE on earth is absolutely naked underneath their clothing. Including me.
Even under our watches! I'm shocked, SHOCKED I says!
I also realized that the danged dogs are, and have been for years, ALL running around 100% naked. 
They also refuse to wear any watch at all, which is likely good news, since the SOBs have never bought a single meal or drink, and I'd likely be expected to buy them watches also? (Dodged the bullet on THAT one I reckon.)
Still ... what has almost been seen cannot almost not be seen.
Yikes!


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I confess I missed the 420 celebrations...


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

saturnine said:


> I confess I missed the 420 celebrations...


I confess to beginning celebrations now... #westcoastbestcoast

Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Impulse said:


> I _confess_, some folks post some wristshots, which I find odd. Odd, in that they twist their wrists in some very odd ways.
> 
> Instead of offending anyone, I've opted to use my own wrist as an example.
> 
> ...


I agree, you see some extremely strange anatomy on wruw. 
What I think it is, they're trying to catch the light, or avoid a dazzle reflection. Or trying to avoid the reflection of their: phone, face, computer, naked significant other, whatever, in the glass of their watch.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

SteveJ said:


> I have to confess that I just realized that EVERYONE on earth is absolutely naked underneath their clothing. Including me.
> Even under our watches! I'm shocked, SHOCKED I says!
> I also realized that the danged dogs are, and have been for years, ALL running around 100% naked.
> They also refuse to wear any watch at all, which is likely good news, since the SOBs have never bought a single meal or drink, and I'd likely be expected to buy them watches also? (Dodged the bullet on THAT one I reckon.)
> ...


someone is enjoying 4/20....... lol


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> someone is enjoying 4/20....... lol


And watching old Muppet Show reruns apparently.










Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I've come to the realization that the reason I don't keep any of my watches more than a few months is because they have no significance in relationship to events in my life - i.e. There is a lack of sentimental value to them. This is all except for one, which I've had for quite some time. 

Now I look at 80% of my collection with an empty feeling of "Why did I buy these?" And "Why do I get tired of looking at them in my watch box." It's a solemn realization I've come to. Is it the fact that I've bought most of them on a whim "just because"? I think that's a large part of it. 

I think it's time for me to search for a grail watch. Or something that takes time and though and development to find exactly what I'm looking for. And once I find it, I'll wait until it has some significance and then buy it. I think it has to be done to satisfy that feeling of emptiness.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

saturnine said:


> I confess I missed the 420 celebrations...


Too stoned to get off the couch?

;-)


----------



## pukka (Feb 28, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I've come to the realization that the reason I don't keep any of my watches more than a few months is because they have no significance in relationship to events in my life - i.e. There is a lack of sentimental value to them. This is all except for one, which I've had for quite some time.
> 
> Now I look at 80% of my collection with an empty feeling of "Why did I buy these?" And "Why do I get tired of looking at them in my watch box." It's a solemn realization I've come to. Is it the fact that I've bought most of them on a whim "just because"? I think that's a large part of it.
> 
> I think it's time for me to search for a grail watch. Or something that takes time and though and development to find exactly what I'm looking for. And once I find it, I'll wait until it has some significance and then buy it. I think it has to be done to satisfy that feeling of emptiness.


that's some pretty deep soul-searching there mate, hope you find your happiness


----------



## joesailor (Sep 30, 2014)

I confess I just read this entire thread up to this point; very entertaining.

I determined that the affordables forum is for me. I posted my state of the collection pics on the public forum and I got a bunch of hate for having too many quartz watches. You guys here seem a lot more laid back.

At that point in time I had around 17 watches. Now I'm up to 27 with more autos since I'm starting to like them more.

I'm wondering now if I should do a part 2 of my collection, posting it in this forum instead of the public one.


----------



## pukka (Feb 28, 2015)

joesailor said:


> I confess I just read this entire thread up to this point; very entertaining.
> 
> I determined that the affordables forum is for me. I posted my state of the collection pics on the public forum and I got a bunch of hate for having too many quartz watches. You guys here seem a lot more laid back.
> 
> ...


just do what you like and buy watches for you, don't worry about what everyone else thinks - people just get focused on their own mindset and forget that there are many aspects to this hobby, instead thinking their own beliefs are the only way. Ignore the snobs and be proud of you collection.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

A colleague who's got a little more watch sense than the average Joe, and knows I'm into watches, comes up to me at work yesterday.

"I'm thinking about getting a nicer watch soon; somewhere around $500 to $1,000. Can you tell me the best places to shop online?"

Do you know who I am? Do you know what I do?

Mwahahahahahahaha!

This is roughly the equivalent of a guy going up to that dealer on the street corner and saying, "I've heard a crack high is pretty intense; can you help me experience it for the first time?"


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

joesailor said:


> I confess I just read this entire thread up to this point; very entertaining.
> 
> I determined that the affordables forum is for me. I posted my state of the collection pics on the public forum and I got a bunch of hate for having too many quartz watches. You guys here seem a lot more laid back.
> 
> ...


Welcome! Every once in a while I go back to the public forum so that I can armchair diagnose everybody with autism. We aren't snobs here, but understanding sarcasm is one of the costs of admission. ✌

Watch collection: Misc. random crap


----------



## joesailor (Sep 30, 2014)

No problem with that. I have a Seiko 5 SRP481 on the way, and I think I'll post them when it comes in. That will also bring my count to 28. I need a 36 count watch box now; I've ran out of room.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Today while walking through Florence Italy I excused myself from my mother and girlfriend to "find a bathroom" when actually it was to look at watches in a high end boutique window. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> someone is enjoying 4/20....... lol


LOL!
Likely so, however, I don't drink alcohol or imbibe the ganga.
I hear that it damages brain cells, and obviously I can't afford the risk.
A friend of mine used to say, "you have to remember that these people were stupid before they got stoned". Which really spooked me out btw.
Since they went digital I don't watch TV either.
Y B "normal"?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

SteveJ said:


> LOL!
> Likely so, however, I don't drink alcohol or imbibe the ganga.
> I hear that it damages brain cells, and obviously I can't afford the risk.
> A friend of mine used to say, "_*you have to remember that these people were stupid before they got stoned*_". Which really spooked me out btw.
> ...


That is hilarious. You just described my Idiot half brother. I can't even call him my brother. I have to use the word half first because he is a 60 yr Stoner who wonders why his life and marriage fell apart. I just laugh and tell him to "Get off my property!".


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

After hearing all of the praise for the Citizen Nighthawk that I bought a used one and then had the crystal replaced. The thing is the slide rule bezel is stopping me from bonding with an otherwise outstanding watch.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> After hearing all of the praise for the Citizen Nighthawk that I bought a used one and then had the crystal replaced. The thing is the slide rule bezel is stopping me from bonding with an otherwise outstanding watch.


Slide rule bezels are EBIL.
Bad slide rule bezel.
BAD!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

the slide rule is the whole reason i want a Citizen blue angel, and a Seiko SSC007.......


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I don't know how to use the slide rule on my NightHawk oops.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

long island watch has a video on youtube on how to use them. pretty informative actually. Mark has a whole series called Watch and Learn about features of watches, pretty good little series


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't know how to use the Tachymetre* on my Timex.


*No, that's not how Timex spelt it.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I confess that the watch I wore into work tonight, I have admitted to myself that I do not like it. So on my lunch break I drove home and changed watches.
Also I have that particular watch up for sale on Ebay.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> the slide rule is the whole reason i want a Citizen blue angel, and a Seiko SSC007.......





househalfman said:


> I don't know how to use the slide rule on my NightHawk oops.


I lusted after the BA also. I would still love to own one for a while. (The blue leather strap version, not so much the ana-dig version). I like the slide rule and was all "hey, I can do math with this thing and that's cool"! Then I realized that I can already do math. You know, in my head!

And math still isn't cool!

But I still dig the slide rule!

Go figure.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

I must say (again with regards to the slide rule):

You can just about make a Seiko homage to anything from aftermarket parts. Anything but a functioning slide rule. But why not! I think one of the fellas that makes parts could do alright with a chapter ring/bezel insert set that was up to the task! Shouldn't be too difficult to make and that's a whole new level of watch nerd to tap into! And we don't mind spending money on $h¡+ we don't need!!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

justadad said:


> I must say (again with regards to the slide rule):
> 
> You can just about make a Seiko homage to anything from aftermarket parts. Anything but a functioning slide rule. But why not! I think one of the fellas that makes parts could do alright with a chapter ring/bezel insert set that was up to the task! Shouldn't be too difficult to make and that's a whole new level of watch nerd to tap into! And we don't mind spending money on $h¡+ we don't need!!


If I remember the story correctly, it's possible that the last human beings on earth who could honestly say they absolutely "needed" a slide rule were the Apollo 13 astronauts, who would have died in space without one.

After that, it was all downhill for sliderules.

But, here's the confession part...this is coming from a guy who owns and uses an old school Italian pantograph in my workshop. Yep. I could spend 1/10th of the time and effort to resize things on a copier quickly and reliably. But, the dang thing is just too cool not to use! Way cooler than Kinkos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

I believe the scientists.


Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

I bought a brass zippo to satiate my desire for a brass/bronze diver that I would probably not wear. I don't even smoke.


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

I almost bought a Fossil watch today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Minitron said:


> I almost bought a Fossil watch today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which model?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wonder how many of the one-star, "I wore it for one day and it stopped working" reviews on Amazon are from morons who've never worn an automatic watch before?


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

justadad said:


> Which model?


I can't find the model number for it. I saw it at TJ Maxx. It has a domed crystal and is not oversized like most of their offerings.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Minitron said:


> I can't find the model number for it. I saw it at TJ Maxx. It has a domed crystal and is not oversized like most of their offerings.


That's not bad looking! Fossil has some nice looking models amongst a lot of "meh" ones. A lot of their chronographs have the center seconds though and, I confess (see what I did there), that is a particular weak point in my opinion.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The Fossil is a "Decker" - made in a few different color schemes and well executed. 
It's the only Fossil that I know the name of. My local Costco is selling them for $50.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Wonder how many of the one-star, "I wore it for one day and it stopped working" reviews on Amazon are from morons who've never worn an automatic watch before?


Wouldn't that apply to hand-wound models? But I see your point and asked myself as well 

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm currently sitting in the lobby of the Shangri-La hotel in Vancouver, waiting for the rest of my party to check out before setting up our espresso bar for the 2017 TED talks.

My confession is that I'm not going to go inside the Rolex showroom in the lobby.










Watch collection: Misc. random crap


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

I realliy don't understand the vitriol towards many of the fashion brands, Fossil included. 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Jtragic said:


> I realliy don't understand the vitriol towards many of the fashion brands, Fossil included.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


Internet warriors that have to bash brands they deem subpar, so they look like they are some kind of enlightened watch guru. Seems like Fossil, breitling, Tag Heuer, and Invicta are those peoples favorite targets, and my guess they have never owned any of those brands.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

When I sell a watch I figure out what time it is where the person lives and set the time and date to match , when I sell a automatic I fully wind and hope the motion of shipping is enough so the watch arrives on time .


----------



## bsenn (Mar 7, 2017)

Minitron said:


> I can't find the model number for it. I saw it at TJ Maxx. It has a domed crystal and is not oversized like most of their offerings.


I bought the same one at TJ Maxx. Put a black strap on it, love it. The fact that it's a Fossil does bother me. Has anyone tried to remove the Fossil name from a dial? I've had luck removing a company logo from a dial but that would have been sort of an add-on to the dial.


----------



## bsenn (Mar 7, 2017)

Oh, my confession is that I bought a Fossil, and as more of them hit the clearance at TJ Maxx I might buy more (only the smaller chronos...).


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Internet warriors that have to bash brands they deem subpar, so they look like they are some kind of enlightened watch guru. Seems like Fossil, breitling, Tag Heuer, and Invicta are those peoples favorite targets, and my guess they have never owned any of those brands.





Jtragic said:


> I realliy don't understand the vitriol towards many of the fashion brands, Fossil included.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


Haters.

And don't forget Timex, any of the under-brands like Lorus and Pulsar, and Nixon, and Diesel. I mean, small people have to feel big too right?!? What else is the internet for?!?!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

4jamie said:


> When I sell a watch I figure out what time it is where the person lives and set the time and date to match , when I sell a automatic I fully wind and hope the motion of shipping is enough so the watch arrives on time .


Nice! I had a seller do this for me once. It was obvious because we were about 10 time zones apart. No way it was accidental. I thought it was a damn classy move. That's what I call attention to the details. And, let's face it, how much extra time does that really take to be classy? Not too much...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Jtragic said:


> I realliy don't understand the vitriol towards many of the fashion brands, Fossil included.


Whenever this topic comes up












4jamie said:


> When I sell a watch I figure out what time it is where the person lives and set the time and date to match , when I sell a automatic I fully wind and hope the motion of shipping is enough so the watch arrives on time .


This always makes me smile.

Sometimes the the time is spot on but the date is way out. Come on guys and girls, a little more effort!


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

eljay said:


> Whenever this topic comes up


Ha, perfect!


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

bsenn said:


> I bought the same one at TJ Maxx. Put a black strap on it, love it. The fact that it's a Fossil does bother me. Has anyone tried to remove the Fossil name from a dial? I've had luck removing a company logo from a dial but that would have been sort of an add-on to the dial.


Can post a picture? I'm still debating if I should go back and get it...


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Jtragic said:


> I realliy don't understand the vitriol towards many of the fashion brands, Fossil included.





Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Internet warriors that have to bash brands they deem subpar, so they look like they are some kind of enlightened watch guru. Seems like Fossil, breitling, Tag Heuer, and Invicta are those peoples favorite targets, and my guess they have never owned any of those brands.


I tend to bypass (no hate whatsoever, just no thoughts about them) fashion watches for the same reasons I'm not looking for Timex shoes or Certina chocolate .


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Jtragic said:


> I realliy don't understand the vitriol towards many of the fashion brands, Fossil included.





Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Internet warriors that have to bash brands they deem subpar, so they look like they are some kind of enlightened watch guru. Seems like Fossil, breitling, Tag Heuer, and Invicta are those peoples favorite targets, and my guess they have never owned any of those brands.





justadad said:


> Haters... I mean, small people have to feel big too right?!? What else is the internet for?!?!


Not only are those folks haters, they often have little knowledge, either about the particular brands or about the history of watchmaking itself.

It they knew the former, they would know that Fossil has become a full manufacture, producing its own movements as well as outsourcing them to other brands that they do prefer. Or know that TAG Heuer gained its reputation not with watches, but with timing devices for auto races.

It they were knowledgeable about the latter, they would understand that watches have always been tied to fashion and style. The first watches were produced by Peter Henlein, a German locksmith and clockmaker who miniaturized clocks so they can be worn as jewelry.

But rarely do these supposed experts know enough about watches to be able to comment about watchmaking, much less any particular brand.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Sevenmack said:


> Not only are those folks haters, they often have little knowledge, either about the particular brands or about the history of watchmaking itself.
> 
> It they knew the former, they would know that Fossil has become a full manufacture, producing its own movements as well as outsourcing them to other brands that they do prefer. Or know that TAG Heuer gained its reputation not with watches, but with timing devices for auto races.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

cayabo said:


> The Fossil is a "Decker" - made in a few different color schemes and well executed.
> It's the only Fossil that I know the name of. My local Costco is selling them for $50.


Actually that's the Fossil Sport 54 Chronograph.

I know this cuz I have a decker - the hands are different. The Sport 54 is more reminiscent of the Omega Speedy....the black faced Sport 54, especially so.

https://www.fossil.com/us/en/products/sport-54-chronograph-stainless-steel-watch-sku-ch3026p.html



Sevenmack said:


> Not only are those folks haters, they often have little knowledge, either about the particular brands or about the history of watchmaking itself.
> 
> It they knew the former, they would know that Fossil has become a full manufacture, producing its own movements as well as outsourcing them to other brands that they do prefer. Or know that TAG Heuer gained its reputation not with watches, but with timing devices for auto races.
> 
> ...


Very true. Most of those posters are the ones who go into threads asking for a recommendation for a quartz watch, and still recommend a mechanical (maybe it's all they know?). IMHO, a true WUS should have an appreciation (notice I did not say LIKE) for all watches, regardless of movement.

I remember reading a recent (ish) post about someone talking about the quality of quartz watches, and would go something with a proven track record like a Citizen or Seiko, and couldn't be bothered with a cheapo Fossil-made quartz (he/she was specifically talking about the movement, not the case, design etc.)

This unfortunate poster did not realise that 90% (or more) of Fossil's quartz watches are equipped with Japanese Miyotas aka Citizen movements.

Funny stuff.


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

Found the exact model of the one I was looking at a TJ Maxx, it was only $48 there. https://jet.com/product/detail/bc01...773864_pla-301324062180:na:na:na:2&code=PLA15 Now I'm wanting the all black model Impulse linked to...


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

I have the Decker model and the hands on mine are different but the overall aesthetic is very similar! It was a gift from my wife for a Father's Day a few years back. She wanted me to wear it for our vow renewal (which I did) because the yellow/gray color scheme was what she was planning! It's one of those sacred "never leaving the collection" watches! Although I seldom wear it, I keep a fresh battery in it and set it every DST or time change!


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

pr0t0n said:


> I tend to bypass (no hate whatsoever, just no thoughts about them) fashion watches for the same reasons I'm not looking for Timex shoes or Certina chocolate .


Timex shoes... they take a licking, and keep on kicking !


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

jisham said:


> Timex shoes... they take a licking, and keep on kicking !


So does the Timex chocolate.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

jisham said:


> Timex shoes... they take a licking, and keep on kicking !


I had Timex glasses for a while *shrug.* They were good, but chosen based on size/dimensions more so than brand name.

I'm said Wenger got out of the wallet business. They made awesome wallets with a call-back to watch strap stitching. Victorinox wallets are... within the range of stuff I could afford but I don't really want to pay $70 for something I'm just going to fart on all day.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Sevenmack said:


> Not only are those folks haters, they often have little knowledge, either about the particular brands or about the history of watchmaking itself.
> 
> It they knew the former, they would know that Fossil has become a full manufacture, producing its own movements as well as outsourcing them to other brands that they do prefer. Or know that TAG Heuer gained its reputation not with watches, but with timing devices for auto races.
> 
> ...


History was rough.

After Heuer was bought out, TAG Heuer cranked out plastic F1 models in the 80s to survive and advertised the crap out of their products. They still get pooped on today, but they're here because of surviving the 80s on the back of inexpensive all/partial plastic F1s and later the Link (fashion) models.

All of the Swatch group brands survived (or were bought out and revived) on the back of the Swatch brand. Swatch found out a way to make quartz price-competitive with the Japanese and then made them desirable as a fashion piece where they could iterate quickly into new designs-- so the buyer couldn't just buy one like a dressier, more formal watch-- they needed more than one.

Fossil was absolutely an innovator as well -- they wanted to compete a tiny notch above Swatch (so... metal) but have fashion watches that they could iterate quickly so their supply chain management was top-notch. They were the "Dell" of watch brands if you will.

Those innovators built empires and survived long enough to make it this far. They might not make it much farther, but they've already beat out tons of once-honored brands.

Even Invicta -- and there's a lot to hate about Invicta -- has figured out how to rapidly iterate and market their watches in such a way that they build and feed an internal collector market. Most of those people don't come here much, but there are buyers who literally just collect Invictas to collect Invictas. If the new 'X-Brace Chrono in gold' is only available through this home shopping network for such and such a short time and then it's gone forever... with the combination of fake sales it absolutely stimulates buyers to buy more. It's 90% off today, but the part we miss out on with the criticism is that then the model is gone in two weeks never to return. That's in the back of my mind collecting today-- will the model of whatever brand be around later or do I need to buy one now- but with Invicta it's availability concerns front and center with the collector-oriented pieces-- the bold stuff we don't worry much about is always churning, contrasting with the more classic stuff that sticks around a while.


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

I hate when people take a picture of their collection and the watches all show different times.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

OvrSteer said:


> History was rough.
> 
> After Heuer was bought out, TAG Heuer cranked out plastic F1 models in the 80s to survive and advertised the crap out of their products. They still get pooped on today, but they're here because of surviving the 80s on the back of inexpensive all/partial plastic F1s and later the Link (fashion) models.
> 
> ...


Pretty much. What a lot of so-called collectors forget is that many of the brands they prefer today wouldn't have existed without some major innovation and willingness to step outside of what collectors now consider to be orthodox (mechanical-oriented) watchmaking.

Heuer nearly went out of business because the automotive timekeeping business was in the crapper; if not for the acquisition by TAG and the development of the what is now the Link line, Heuer would be in the ashcan of history alongside Universal Geneve.

Swatch helped save many of the brands now in the Swatch Group stable. So did Longines' foray into high-accuracy quartz; because of those offerings, the brand survived and thrived in the 1970s and 1980s while others (including Breguet and Blancpain) were zombies.

Meanwhile Fossil recognized what most collectors don't fully understand: That casual watch buyers merely want a nice watch that is stylish and can be worn for as long as possible. That, along with the supply chain management work, ensured its success.



OvrSteer said:


> Even Invicta -- and there's a lot to hate about Invicta -- has figured out how to rapidly iterate and market their watches in such a way that they build and feed an internal collector market. Most of those people don't come here much, but there are buyers who literally just collect Invictas to collect Invictas. If the new 'X-Brace Chrono in gold' is only available through this home shopping network for such and such a short time and then it's gone forever... with the combination of fake sales it absolutely stimulates buyers to buy more. It's 90% off today, but the part we miss out on with the criticism is that then the model is gone in two weeks never to return. That's in the back of my mind collecting today-- will the model of whatever brand be around later or do I need to buy one now- but with Invicta it's availability concerns front and center with the collector-oriented pieces-- the bold stuff we don't worry much about is always churning, contrasting with the more classic stuff that sticks around a while.


Invicta also recognized, as Fossil did, that the casual watch buyer isn't all that concerned with history, provenance or even whether the watch is mechanical or quartz. It also recognized that people want watches that are less staid and more-interesting aesthetically than the offerings from traditional watchmakers. Finally, it understood its role: Introduce casual watch buyers to the possibility of watches as objects worthy of collecting. Whatever we collectors think, it must be admitted that without Invicta, many of us wouldn't be collecting watches in the first place.

Oddly enough, speaking of folks who only collect Invictas: One of my friends owns some 30 watches. While he has some incredible pieces -- including a Milgauss, a Superocean Heritage, an Aquaracer, and a Navitimer -- the vast majority of his collection consists of Invictas, including a slew of Sub Aqua Nomos and a Hydromax. For him, the Invictas serve as his daily wear watches, reserving the nicer stuff for more-formal occasions and special celebrations. Just as importantly, for him, Invicta offers fine value for the dollar, especially when you consider the long-term costs of maintaining traditional mechanicals. And he just likes a little boldness on the wrist; the watches fit his personality.

I could care less what watches people collect so long as they buy watches.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Absolutely right. With Invicta, there's certainly an element of "me-too" designs that "homage" other brands, but for the most part they just crank out all-new watches. If you're into (for example) Rolex or Omega, the changes are extremely subtle and maybe once a year at Baselworld you'll get a few new models that introduce a few new things.

Invicta has new stuff *all the time.* That's the other side of "maybe this watch won't be here in the future" -- it's the "what will they crank out next?" Lots of brands like Stuhrling and Aragon follow this model now-- cranking out new stuff as fast as possible in (frequently) one-time-only batches. They're driving a collection mindset and pricing them in a way that makes them affordable enough to collect. Some people just don't want a 3 watch rotation of Rolex/Omega/Patek or whatever. It's OK to want "a blue diver, a fun white dial chrono, a black pilot watch, a black 'dressy diver', an orange racing stripe watch, etc. etc." It's an affirmation that it's OK to collect for collecting's sake.

To a certain extent, many micro-brands follow this model. Nobody is comfortable admitting it, but they do once they reach a size where they're not living batch-to-batch. Crank out something all-new on a timetable of their choosing (not Baselworld's), iterating as fast as is feasible for their business model, and then that model goes in the vault-- maybe to come back as a special edition, and maybe never to come back at all. Then a new model launches. Lather, rinse, repeat. It totally drives demand.

The Japanese kind of understand this but don't really market their stuff well. I'm kind of getting into Seiko5 LEs in this way, but they're not on the scale of Invicta. I just wish there were more brands like Invicta (and fossil) cranking out interesting designs quickly-- just with designs that appealed to me more. I'm not completely unwilling to wear bold watches and do wear watches up to about 45mm frequently... but I'm not 20 anymore. A 57mm, 20mm tall watch with insane complications doesn't work as an object of collecting desire.

In a time when fewer and fewer people wear watches, figuring out how to sell more is key-- and it's not just to hardcore watch geeks. They have to figure out how to sell multiple watches to casual watch fans (pretty much people who have a watch on in 2017.)


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

OvrSteer said:


> Absolutely right. With Invicta, there's certainly an element of "me-too" designs that "homage" other brands, but for the most part they just crank out all-new watches. If you're into (for example) Rolex or Omega, the changes are extremely subtle and maybe once a year at Baselworld you'll get a few new models that introduce a few new things.
> 
> Invicta has new stuff *all the time.* That's the other side of "maybe this watch won't be here in the future" -- it's the "what will they crank out next?" Lots of brands like Stuhrling and Aragon follow this model now-- cranking out new stuff as fast as possible in (frequently) one-time-only batches. They're driving a collection mindset and pricing them in a way that makes them affordable enough to collect. Some people just don't want a 3 watch rotation of Rolex/Omega/Patek or whatever. It's OK to want "a blue diver, a fun white dial chrono, a black pilot watch, a black 'dressy diver', an orange racing stripe watch, etc. etc." It's an affirmation that it's OK to collect for collecting's sake.
> 
> ...


All of this is true. Seiko and Citizen are starting to figure this out; the new Seiko Cocktail Time variants are a fine example of what Seiko can do when it sets its mind to it, and so are the limited edition reissues of the Samurai Blue Lagoon. The issue for Seiko, in particular, is that it produces so many watches a year in so many categories and under so many brand families that it doesn't manage the sprawl very well. The streamlining of the SARB/SARX/Presage lines into one is an important step in marketing. But with so many versions of the Mt. Fuji Seikos out there, it has a lot more work to do.

As for the microbrands? Certainly they do the limited edition approach and don't admit it. One reason I think they don't admit this is because they don't realize that is what they are doing. A lot of the approach is more a haphazard result of supply chain issues (save for movements, is hard to source the same parts) and the desire of the owners to follow their whimsy ("just saw a vintage Heuer; I'd love to have one; wait, I'll just produce a homage") than any deliberate desire to offer limited edition watches.

Meanwhile the established traditional brands do small-ball versions of these limited editions. The problem lies with their reasonable concerns about annoying existing loyal customers who want to know that their favored Speedy is available to buy when they want one. Another problem, as seen with Omega's Speedmaster variants, is that it leads collectors to perceive a brand as being fly-by-night instead of being staid and stable like they prefer. Of course, as seen with Omega's sales, those concerns are not shared by the general public.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you guys for the the historical "confessions" very informative!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess I will probably forget all this horological history the next time I get the inclination to purchase a watch with dubious heritage or claims of scarcity.


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm a little past the halfway mark of this thread, so I thought I'd check in. First of all, you peoples are a bunch of crazies! I'm getting some good laughs and headshakes in, partly because I know what you all are going through. Other times, it's because you've got some serious issues. I feel right at home though. =)

And now I'll leave you with a confession: I apply lotion to my watch hand before taking any WRUW pictures. You're welcome.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

OT confession:

My 5th grade son came home today from school and said he liked a girl named, wait for it..........................................Stella.

Of course I did what any self respecting Dad would do in that moment.

I did this....................






He turned and walked away shaking his head.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I opened up the case back on my SKX-781 for the first time since I bought the watch in 2007 at an AD. I wanted to look and see what was inside. I was perplexed when I looked at the gasket and it was flat as a pancake. I immediately closed up the watch and started Googling "O-rings for SKX-781" and the only thing that kept coming up were bezel gasket threads. Seems my Google-fu is weak with Seiko's. Parts for Casio's I can find, but for some reason a simple O-ring has me stumped.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> I had Timex glasses for a while *shrug.* They were good, but chosen based on size/dimensions more so than brand name.
> 
> I'm said Wenger got out of the wallet business. They made awesome wallets with a call-back to watch strap stitching. Victorinox wallets are... within the range of stuff I could afford but I don't really want to pay $70 for something I'm just going to fart on all day.


Swiss Gear is the accessories line of Wenger now. Not that it matters here. Just sayin.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Rocat said:


> OT confession:
> 
> My 5th grade son came home today from school and said he liked a girl named, wait for it..........................................Stella.
> 
> ...


EXACTLY why when i was "dating" a girl named Stella, i didnt tell my dad lol


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

justadad said:


> Swiss Gear is the accessories line of Wenger now. Not that it matters here. Just sayin.


I know :-(

They don't make good wallets anymore. :-(


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

filthyj24 said:


> I hate when people take a picture of their collection and the watches all show different times.


This slipped by in all the provenance discussions...but...if you have autos and mechanicals, do you keep them all wound and synched all the time? Even if you did keep them all on a winder, after several weeks of no wear a decent timing auto could still be a minute off from its counterpart in the next box. Seems like a lot of extra work and wear on your mainsprings just for a photo.

Even the best jewelers will display watches with different times.

I get what you are saying 100% from an aesthetic perspective. Just seems impractical?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Derailed thread.... NEWS FLASH 

Chronopolis is ........ baaaaaack!




Carry on as you were. This thread will get weird enough very soon.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> EXACTLY why when i was "dating" a girl named Stella, i didnt tell my dad lol


I've never dated a Stella. I've dated a few Meghans and Megans and, perhaps I got short sticks on each, but none of them were worth a damn.

On the other hand, every Gabrielle I've ever dated was sweet and good in the sheets. Pretty as they were, though, none looked like this one:


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Tanjecterly said:


> Chronopolis is ........ baaaaaack!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Sometimes i like to think that there are little men in my watch that are making it work, like a little mini factory, and sometimes when i know nobody is watching i put my mouth very close to my watch and whisper encouragement to them, for example

''youre kicking ass lads, keep up the great work''
''youre doing this for Australia lads, go for gold''
''thats what im talking about! thats teamwork''


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Rocat said:


> OT confession:
> 
> My 5th grade son came home today from school and said he liked a girl named, wait for it..........................................Stella.
> 
> ...


I would have gone for the more dramatic Elaine version.






But in reality, I have vowed to not make jokes about this kind of thing when my boys get to it. I got mild teasing from my parents so I quickly learned to never talk to them about girls. Our child-parent relationship suffered as a result (to this day). Or maybe I'm just sensitive...



Fluffyfreak505 said:


> EXACTLY why when i was "dating" a girl named Stella, i didnt tell my dad lol


And this concludes my proof. Q.E.D.


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> This slipped by in all the provenance discussions...but...if you have autos and mechanicals, do you keep them all wound and synched all the time? Even if you did keep them all on a winder, after several weeks of no wear a decent timing auto could still be a minute off from its counterpart in the next box. Seems like a lot of extra work and wear on your mainsprings just for a photo.
> 
> Even the best jewelers will display watches with different times.
> 
> ...


I've owned several automatics from Hamilton and Glycine and while I loved them, they're just not for me. I'm too ocd about accuracy and knowing my watch is still ticking. So bearing that same ocd in mind, if I were to take the time to take a picture of my collection of automatics I absolutely would make sure they were synchronized.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

OvrSteer said:


> ... but I'm not 20 anymore. A 57mm, 20mm tall watch with insane complications doesn't work as an object of collecting desire....


You no like?










When I first saw one of these, I thought the watch was stretched ala image editing; but no...


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

filthyj24 said:


> I've owned several automatics from Hamilton and Glycine and while I loved them, they're just not for me. I'm too ocd about accuracy and knowing my watch is still ticking. So bearing that same ocd in mind, if I were to take the time to take a picture of my collection of automatics I absolutely would make sure they were synchronized.


Hey, how's the capital city?


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

filthyj24 said:


> I've owned several automatics from Hamilton and Glycine and while I loved them, they're just not for me. I'm too ocd about accuracy and knowing my watch is still ticking. So bearing that same ocd in mind, if I were to take the time to take a picture of my collection of automatics I absolutely would make sure they were synchronized.


Gotcha! That, my friends, is dedication! If I post a SOTC shot you happen to see, you'll hate it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

saturnine said:


> You no like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it, you could wear that in the center of an atomic blast and it would stand up!


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

saturnine said:


> Hey, how's the capital city?


I enjoy it. Born and raised.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

I only brought one watch (an automatic without the seconds hand) on a 2 weeks trip, and I am going crazy, it is like torture not being able to see the smooth sweep of that missing hand!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

A confession related to above: it did cross my mind to open up a Quartz watch (with an erratic, off the mark seconds hand) and remove that anomaly altogether.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

filthyj24 said:


> I enjoy it. Born and raised.


PTs or Blackbird?
Taco Villa or Taco Casa?

The Wifester was a Charger once upon a time.


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

saturnine said:


> PTs or Blackbird?
> Taco Villa or Taco Casa?
> 
> The Wifester was a Charger once upon a time.


Ponchos > Taco Villa and Casa combined. I've only ever been to pts once, not really my scene.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

filthyj24 said:


> Ponchos > Taco Villa and Casa combined. I've only ever been to pts once, not really my scene.


Ponchos, I'll have to remember that. Ooohh & it's 24 hrs too.

OT:
I confess I just dropped salsa on the pants. Dammit.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Confession: I dont see the big deal about solid end links / SELs for bracelets. 

Solid links, sure I prefer them.

But solid end link, while robust looking/feeling, always seem harder to swap in/out. 

Folded end links are easjer to swap, and if made properly, don't really add any rattle to a bracelet in my experience (the clasp prob does the most rattling anyway).


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Salsa aside...why isn't there more interest in high end quartz watches around here? For example Citizen Attesa, Seiko Brightz and Casio Oceanus. I have found these to be my current obsession. 

As I previously previously mentioned, I understand why people love automatic watches, hell the Hamilton khaki field titanium was one of my favorite watches ever but it was just too impractical for me. I need a watch to be accurate and durable above all else and those are two areas quartz beats auto every day of the week. 

My dream car is a 1968 Mustang GT fastback a la Bullitt. I currently drive a 2015 GT in guard green. The 2015 is, for all intents and purposes the much better car: more HP, torque, power everything, safety features ect...BUT, it still doesn't have that cool factor of the '68. 

I think wearing an automatic watch is like trying to daily drive the '68. There's absolutely no practical reason other than for your own enjoyment. For most people that's enough and the more power to them. I just couldn't deal with the constant fear of ruining the little machine attached to my wrist or wondering how many seconds off will it be today. 

Cycling back to my original question, why aren't higher end quartz watches more popular? With most models of the brands I listed you get: Light powered batteries, radio-controlled and often satellite controlled timekeeping all packed into svelte case designs, often made from high end titanium. 

Maybe this is just a phase in my watch collecting but for now I can't see myself buying anything else.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I think a lot of the Casio wearers are in other sub-forums but there is quite a large contingent of F71 folks wear ultra-affordable Casios and Citizen Eco-Drive models. Seiko Solar and Timex gets a bit of love here, too. As for high-end quartz not making a large showing here, I think it is partly a function of how many high-end quartz watches are out there versus mechanical watches and the competing price ranges for them.

Oh, I confess I prefer fried (crispy or crunchy) tacos over traditional tacos. As a born and raised Californian, admitting that is probably heresy. I also hate the term "street tacos" for traditional tacos. Those are street tacos when I slap it out of your mouth.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

filthyj24 said:


> Salsa aside...*why isn't there more interest in high end quartz watches around here? For example Citizen Attesa, Seiko Brightz and Casio Oceanus. I have found these to be my current obsession.
> *
> As I previously previously mentioned, I understand why people love automatic watches, hell the Hamilton khaki field titanium was one of my favorite watches ever but it was just too impractical for me. I need a watch to be accurate and durable above all else and those are two areas quartz beats auto every day of the week.
> 
> ...


Because many watch collectors prefer mechanicals out of a desire to escape the confines of modern technology -- and even the higher end quartz offerings represent technology and modernity. The fact that most of a quartz movement is primarily mechanical doesn't matter.

They also prefer mechanicals out of misguided nostalgia for a past that never existed, a time in which broken watches were serviced and never thrown away, a period in which watches were constructed by hand with care in mind. Doesn't matter that our grandparents tossed out their watches as often as we do now, and that most of the vintage mechanicals merely survived either because of luck (hidden in some drawer until granddaddy died) or due to the care given to them by past owners. Oh yeah, and the fact that most watches were machine made on assembly lines by the beginning of the last century.

Put simply, the fondness for mechanicals over quartz is a reflection of irrationality. There are plenty of quartz offerings that are fine examples of craftsmanship and strong design. But many of those offerings also cost more than the price range covered in F71 and are ignored in F2.

Here are a few examples:


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I just bought the same watch that I flipped a couple of months ago. Not the exact model that I flipped but same model. 

Yeah I spent more than I got on the flip. That's my motto -- buy high sell low. 

::hangs head in shame::


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Impulse said:


> Confession: I dont see the big deal about solid end links / SELs for bracelets.
> 
> Solid links, sure I prefer them.
> 
> ...


Perception may be a big part of it. There's just something...solid... feeling about SEL. But yes, the Casio I had with them was very difficult to swap.



filthyj24 said:


> Salsa aside...why isn't there more interest in high end quartz watches around here? For example Citizen Attesa, Seiko Brightz and Casio Oceanus. I have found these to be my current obsession.
> 
> As I previously previously mentioned, I understand why people love automatic watches, hell the Hamilton khaki field titanium was one of my favorite watches ever but it was just too impractical for me. I need a watch to be accurate and durable above all else and those are two areas quartz beats auto every day of the week.
> 
> ...


Mechanical watches are not as fragile as some believe. More fragile than quartz? Perhaps, but not drastically so. If they can survive the muddy trenches, sea spray & freezing altitudes experienced in war, I think they can survive walking the dog & driving the future of WIS-dom to practice.

Personally, I like them b/c they are not modern.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

saturnine said:


> You no like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel like the hydromax should have other smaller watches orbiting around it, occasionally crashing down as their orbits decay.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

I've now owned three SKX009s and have flipped them all. I feel pretty confident there will eventually be a fourth unless a certain turtle comes along that needs to be rescued.

I use Paypal credit's 6 month interest free option for my bigger purchases. I just passed the last 6 month period. I just got a new Oris Aquis. This is a disease! (At least I didn't get the Black Bay that I was planning on)


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> I've never dated a Stella. I've dated a few Meghans and Megans and, perhaps I got short sticks on each, but none of them were worth a damn.
> 
> On the other hand, every Gabrielle I've ever dated was sweet and good in the sheets. Pretty as they were, though, none looked like this one:
> View attachment 11633714


she is amazing!


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

saturnine said:


> You no like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kill it! Kill it with fire and Chronopolis!

In all seriousness, Invicta does have some very nice models. That is not one of them.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

goin to LA next week to go ona cruise, hoping to see sone Grand Seikos in the flesh


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

saturnine said:


> Impulse said:
> 
> 
> > Confession: I dont see the big deal about solid end links / SELs for bracelets.
> ...


I like the solid feel of solid end links but I don't like how some can shift and rock because they are not as "clampy" on the lugs. I think that's a watchmaker's term.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

M111 said:


> I've now owned three SKX009s and have flipped them all. I feel pretty confident there will eventually be a fourth unless a certain turtle comes along that needs to be rescued.
> 
> I use Paypal credit's 6 month interest free option for my bigger purchases. I just passed the last 6 month period. I just got a new Oris Aquis. This is a disease! (At least I didn't get the Black Bay that I was planning on)


Someone's getting a Black Bay soon 

Congrats in advance!!


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

I've crop dusted folks at a Fossil outlet when I've

a) thought someone was making a terrible fashion decision
b) just seen too many bros
c) encountered loafing employees

Relief! That felt good.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

devilsbite said:


> I've crop dusted folks at a Fossil outlet when I've
> 
> a) thought someone was making a terrible fashion decision
> b) just seen too many bros
> ...


I work retail and make the store closing announcements at night (I make 3: quarter till, 5 till, and closed). If I've told you three times the store is closing and you continue to hang about the you're getting crop dusted my friend! That's right! I will brown fog the entry vestibule and you will walk through and regret! I consider it a teachable moment and include it in my nonverbal coaching log!


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

justadad said:


> nonverbal coaching log!


https://www.amazon.com/Fake-Poo-Pen-Number/dp/B00MTVJIEM ?

You might need this for your "coaching log"

;-)


----------



## OedipusFlex (Aug 26, 2016)

Have always loved airplanes, but don't particularly like aviation theme/space watches (speedy*gasp*).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

In the same sort of vien as being into planes/not digging pilots watches, i have little to no interest in diving, however i do love boats and being on the pcean, and have several dive watches.


----------



## ac7ss (Apr 24, 2017)

Confession: Being new to the board and reading only the first and last few pages of a 651 page thread.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

filthyj24 said:


> Salsa aside...why isn't there more interest in high end quartz watches around here? For example Citizen Attesa, Seiko Brightz and Casio Oceanus. I have found these to be my current obsession.





filthyj24 said:


> I hate when people take a picture of their collection and the watches all show different times.


I'll try to tackle these two at once, with a photo-confession:








I am way too OCD with high accuracy quartzes. I wanted to proudly show off all these watches showing the same time within a few seconds, with the only exceptions being the non-perpetual calendar versions having the wrong date since they were set many months ago. But...

A few more confessions:
1) I seem to be bad at setting dates, with the AM/PM ambiguity. I know what to do, I'm just bad at doing it.
2) I also seem to have set one of these watches 5 minutes fast. It could be in need of more regulation, but the seconds seem right, so I must have picked the wrong marker index and not noticed. [I'm not going to count the one off by an hour for daylight savings]
3) You don't even want to know the hardware and software setup I've created to regulate these. I could be that boring guy talking on and on about a subject nobody cares about, and not notice until the last one left the room.


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

jisham said:


> I'll try to tackle these two at once, with a photo-confession:
> View attachment 11652970
> 
> 
> ...


I'll give you an A for effort.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I used to keep a document w/specs about my watches but when I got into modding my Vostok(s), it became too cumbersome to keep updated. Should I keep the details of the original watch while listing the mods in the "notes" section or rewrite it entirely to reflect that it's basically a different watch? Do I list random parts? What purpose is this really serving? A few pieces have come in since which are flying under the radar as undocumented. *gasp* I feel fancy free and footloose for not being so OCD about it anymore.

Flipping that coin, I've been messing around with designing a dial & it's wrecking my sleep. I think I spent a few hours last night on it to end up changing the hue of the indices a few shades. And finding the right font, Marduk, don't get me started...


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Friday morning confessions…


I prefer the crown on my dive watches offset at the 4 o’clock or 8 o’clock positions with an engraved stainless steel bezel. I confess that part of the reason for my preference is because I want the design to not immediately evoke the Rolex Submariner for whatever reason. That reason is probably because I do not like the Rolex Submariner.

While I am on board with the smaller dress watch thing, I confess to getting overly irritated when people complain about an 11mm tall watch not slipping under a dress shirt. Serious, how tight are your damn cuffs?

I blind-regulated a watch this morning before putting it on. I confess my lack of wisdom as well as my tremendous luck in this endeavor.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

ac7ss said:


> Confession: Being new to the board and reading only the first and last few pages of a 651 page thread.


It is much less if read via Tapatalk. Only 351 or so...

Concession: just like posted above -> in habe no interest in diving/Swimmingpools whatsoever, but I love divers. I don't even deskdive...

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

ac7ss said:


> Confession: Being new to the board and reading only the first and last few pages of a 651 page thread.


I applaud you for reading on a real computer and (not so) secretly look down on Tapatalk users ;-)


----------



## ac7ss (Apr 24, 2017)

OvrSteer said:


> I applaud you for reading on a real computer and (not so) secretly look down on Tapatalk users ;-)


Nah, I have tried using TAT, but it doesn't play well with the web interface (notifications don't scroll off, etc.) It's not for me.

I kill time at work on the boards and didn't realize WUS was a TAT board until yesterday.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

There's one other "watch guy" in my department at work. I got a new watch this week, and every time he walks by my desk without noticing it makes me just a tiny bit disappointed.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

My coworker's wife wants to kill me. I have infected her husband over the past year with our condition. He has bought 7 watches from me in the past year and enjoys them.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> My coworker's wife wants to kill me. I have infected her husband over the past year with our condition. He has bought 7 watches from me in the past year and enjoys them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Let me guess: all automatic 

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Automatic and solar

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalen (Dec 12, 2016)

I hate the date window on a watch located at 4:30. 3:00 yes, 6:00 maybe, but never at 4:30. But the crown located at 4:00 is fine by me.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

fishrose said:


> There's one other "watch guy" in my department at work. I got a new watch this week, and every time he walks by my desk without noticing it makes me just a tiny bit disappointed.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just putting this on record for me personally ( this being a safe place). 
For some reason I really can get on board with "open heart" watches , butterfly clasp metal bracelets (deployment clasp I get and use), and watches with intergrated lugs on the bracelet (no strap change for life)!!!! 
However, I like yours if this is your thing.

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

jlow28 said:


> Just putting this on record for me personally ( this being a safe place).
> For some reason I really can get on board with "open heart" watches , butterfly clasp metal bracelets (deployment clasp I get and use), and watches with intergrated lugs on the bracelet (no strap change for life)!!!!
> However, I like yours if this is your thing.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


I have one watch that violates all of these rules. It was my first automatic, and I still like it, but I must admit I would wear it much more often if it didn't have the "open heart."


----------



## saetron (Jan 27, 2017)

I think there's nothing wrong with invictas..😝

Sent from my Lenovo A7600-F using Tapatalk


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

I judge people who post pictures of the hardware on their watch strap not matching the finish of the case. That drives me crazy, its my biggest watch pet peeve...


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Minitron said:


> I judge people who post pictures of the hardware on their watch strap not matching the finish of the case. That drives me crazy, its my biggest watch pet peeve...


Made me check to make sure. 
Whew!


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Minitron said:


> I judge people who post pictures of the hardware on their watch strap not matching the finish of the case. That drives me crazy, its my biggest watch pet peeve...


Try finding a brass clasp (&/or brass NATO/Perlon) that doesn't cost more than the Vostok you removed the chrome from!

EDIT: I have accumulated a few gold/rose gold buckles from ebay but they're not quite right either. Match better than steel though.


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Try finding a brass clasp (&/or brass NATO/Perlon) that doesn't cost more than the Vostok you removed the chrome from!
> 
> EDIT: I have accumulated a few gold/rose gold buckles from ebay but they're not quite right either. Match better than steel though.


It is mainly just a steel case and pvd hardware or vice versa that bothers me so much. You are in the clear.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Minitron said:


> It is mainly just a steel case and pvd hardware or vice versa that bothers me so much. You are in the clear.


Phew.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

I negatively judge anyone who can stand to wear the brand Bagelsport. I'm not opposed to cheap watches, but would you wear a watch that said BananaBreadHobby or DonutActivity? Because they all seem the same to me. And you would think less of me if I wore my HotPocketProfession, wouldn't you? YES YOU WOULD!


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> I negatively judge anyone who can stand to wear the brand Bagelsport. I'm not opposed to cheap watches, but would you wear a watch that said BananaBreadHobby or DonutActivity? Because they all seem the same to me. And you would think less of me if I wore my HotPocketProfession, wouldn't you? YES YOU WOULD!


If your watch was labeled HotPocketProfession I'd be more worried about your colon than your taste in watches. 

Watch collection: Misc. random crap


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

heyheyuw said:


> If your watch was labeled HotPocketProfession I'd be more worried about your colon than your taste in watches.


----------



## VolckerRuled (Mar 15, 2017)

I sold a Speedy and subsequently wanted a Speedy.
On bad days, I like watches more than people, save my partner and our dog. 
On good days, I like watches more than people, save my partner and our dog.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

StogieNinja said:


> I negatively judge anyone who can stand to wear the brand Bagelsport. I'm not opposed to cheap watches, but would you wear a watch that said BananaBreadHobby or DonutActivity? Because they all seem the same to me. And you would think less of me if I wore my *HotPocketProfession*, wouldn't you? YES YOU WOULD!


I would think you had a great sense of humor. If I met you IRL. And noticed you were wearing a watch. And could read the dial without grabbing your wrist like a crazy person.

When quoting people w/the "sent from" gobbledigook in their post, I always edit this extraneous text out.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

well I assure you all ..I have just got my company name if i ever start a company.. or the name for my LLC if I'm trying to hide my assets from teh gov

DonutActivity LLC


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

at least AFAIK none of the silly cheap Chinese watch brand names are 

ButtStuff


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Hate to admit it, but I buy some low price Chinese and Korean watches and while I'm amazed at how much watch you can sometimes get for so little money, I kind of go 'hmmmm...' and not in a good way, when I pull out my luxury Swiss watches that cost 50 or more times more than say, a Korean Tisell.

Yes, there IS a difference in quality in a Rolex or Omega, but they're not 50+ times better, I don't think. Fifty years from now, perhaps time will tell, but I'll be long gone. 

I used to ponder how there's typically a very noticable difference between a $100 and a $500 camera, but not nearly as noticable a difference between a $1000 and a $5000 camera---the incremental quality differences diminish as you go higher and higher, but it's skewed much more unevenly with watches.

The simple fact---just in my opinion anyways, is that the quality gap between some of the better 'affordables' and the expensive, 'grail' watches is narrowing and like it or not, there's a real paradigm shift going on.

Even if Asian nations don't increase their quality and edge up prices for their newer, more premium offerings (which I think they will) while still maintaining strong price advantages, If I were the Swiss, I'd be concerned with the present situation. 

A Rolex stainless DateJust 116200 cost less than a $1000 (MSRP) in 1980. So did the Submariner and Explorer II. Their prices increases have been over the top and Omega has tried to more than keep up that trend, as if costing the same somehow adds cachet. Tag Heuer has gone down in price a bit, seemingly trying to fill a more affordable 'Swiss luxury' niche.

But does a car today, with all the safety add ons and increased longevity, compared to a 1980 car, cost 7 or 8 times more today? A 2017 Honda Accord LX costs $22,455. Have Swiss watches improved proportionately?

For the last 65 years, be it electroics, autos or watches, the Asians have basically copied Western designs and products, lacking orginality in a big way. But we've been buying such products already, since the likes of Seiko and Citizen watches, then Sony with electronics, then Datsun (Nissan) and Honda vehicles, all started making inroads--what's going to happen when they 'come into their own' offering orginality AND continuing to improve quality?

Yea, I confess that I think I've been drinking the Kool aid for too long.....


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

^^^ you can even find a 1980 vintage Rolex for $1000!!! what kind of nonsensery is that??? i remember when Omegas were reasonably priced. seems to me (maybe im dreaming this who knows) that in 97-98 you could get the 007 edition seamaster for like 2300 bucks? maybe im thinkin of the early to mid 2000s also, but i remember they were under 5K


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Robangel said:


> A Rolex stainless DateJust 116200 cost less than a $1000 (MSRP) in 1980. So did the Submariner and Explorer II. Their prices increases have been over the top and Omega has tried to more than keep up that trend, as if costing the same somehow adds cachet. Tag Heuer has gone down in price a bit, seemingly trying to fill a more affordable 'Swiss luxury' niche.


Apparently Rolex subs were $200-400 in the early 70s...adjusted for inflation that would be in the realm of $2000 today.

https://www.timekeeperforum.com/forum/threads/how-much-did-a-sub-cost-in-71.7484/


----------



## Shavely Manden (Jul 22, 2013)

[never mind]


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

atarione said:


> at least AFAIK none of the silly cheap Chinese watch brand names are
> 
> ButtStuff


DonutActivity is awfully close...

There is a real one called Hand Love however: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/funni...-names-2266873-post20655193.html#post20655193


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

I really like this strap but it doesn't go with any of my watches. So now I'm shopping for a watch, to go with a strap, I don't own.


----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)

CDawson said:


> I really like this strap but it doesn't go with any of my watches. So now I'm shopping for a watch, to go with a strap, I don't own.
> 
> View attachment 11711490


Excellent, yes, let the addiction flow through you..........see you on the other side.

Sent from my LG-D722 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

CDawson said:


> I really like this strap but it doesn't go with any of my watches. So now I'm shopping for a watch, to go with a strap, I don't own.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11711490&d=1493870685"]
> 
> ...


I bought a racing inspired chrono so i could buy a gulf racing NATO.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

CDawson said:


> I really like this strap but it doesn't go with any of my watches. So now I'm shopping for a watch, to go with a strap, I don't own.


I think it looks great on that one, honestly.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Minitron said:


> It is mainly just a steel case and pvd hardware or vice versa that bothers me so much. You are in the clear.


I think a NATO with PVD hardware looks pretty good on a stainless watch if it has a matte black dial and bezel.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

fishrose said:


> There's one other "watch guy" in my department at work. I got a new watch this week, and every time he walks by my desk without noticing it makes me just a tiny bit disappointed.


Update: I'm wearing my SKX007 today, so naturally he came by and chatted with me for like half an hour this morning.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

I appreciate Timex pieces and most of you know that. I do however think there's too many goddamn thread for it now, it's gotten ridiculous. There I said it. I'm going to try to stick to one thread I think.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> I appreciate Timex pieces and most of you know that. I do however think there's too many goddamn thread for it now, it's gotten ridiculous. There I said it. I'm going to try to stick to one thread I think.


I'm sure all your great pics helped to put many on the Timex bandwagon. So really no one to blame other then yourself for all the love they have been getting lately. ;-)


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> I'm sure all your great pics helped to put many on the Timex bandwagon. So really no one to blame other then yourself for all the love they have been getting lately. ;-)


Sure no doubt and that's why I said I'm going to try to stick to one thread from now on. I didn't know my power, lol.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

BevoWatch said:


> Sure no doubt and that's why I said I'm going to try to stick to one thread from now on. I didn't know my power, lol.


Which Timex thread

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

So I just ran across mywatchmart.com, which is an easier way to search for watches on sale on this forum (and a few others). Are there other good sites for this that cast a wider net on sales listings?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Watchrecon, they even have an app. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Watchrecon, they even have an app.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That's the one. Thanks.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Every time I see a post from Rice and Gravy. I say out loud, in a musical tone, "Beans and Corn Bread!"


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Rocat said:


> Every time I see a post from Rice and Gravy. I say out loud, in a musical tone, "Beans and Corn Bread!"


That's fantastic. :-! And they are both delicious! My South Carolina native ex-wife introduced me to rice and gravy as side dish. I love it, and for some reason it's been my username on various forums for years. Her cooking and the golf in her home town are the only things I miss about her. ;-)


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Rice and Gravy said:


> That's fantastic. :-! And they are both delicious! My South Carolina native ex-wife introduced me to rice and gravy as side dish. I love it, and for some reason it's been my username on various forums for years. Her cooking and the golf in her home town are the only things I miss about her. ;-)


Food and Golf? She must be from the Low Country. Myrtle Beach to Hilton Head would be my guess.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

^ Yep, low country. Myrtle Beach.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I woke up this morning and for some reason started thinking about why I sold my vintage Omega Speedmaster MKII. It makes me sick to my stomach to think about. I absolutely loved that watch, I'll never get it back, and I priced it far too low.


----------



## Apatride (Oct 1, 2013)

I am not going to make friends but:
-I dislike SKX Seiko divers. I do not like the proportions and I really dislike the hands, especially the arrow one
-On the topic of hands, I am very picky, I dislike snowflakes, tulips and most wide and short hands
-I have a few divers (Orient and Vostok mostly) and I have no problem wearing them on leather. Actually, my "dressy" watch is an Orient Blue Mako XL on a brown leather strap (pilot style)
-Some of my favourite watches are my cheapest ones, I love my Tiger Concept and I absolutely love my Vostok 090 with custom bezel and Bond NATO
-I find it funny to put a Vostok 090 (the Soviet response to the brands Bond has been wearing) on a Bond NATO
-I really love NATO straps
-I tend to buy watches because I do not have a watch with _____ (Bronze case, blue dial, Swiss movement, GMT...), this includes considering finding a watch because I would love a Gulf Racing NATO
-Most of the watches I am attracted to have colours that are not suited to where I live (living in Cork, most of my clothes are on the darker side to go with the gloomy weather and I love brighter and clourful watches like the blue Pan Europ). At least, I let it bother me when considering purchasinng a watch I find gorgeous
-I am picky when iit comes to "day of the week" complications, I do not mind them on my Seikos but I find it ugly on the Tissot Visodate and other dressy watches
-A white date window on a dark dial is often a deal breaker, same for the opposite
-While I am aware of how expensive and difficult service of automatics will be in Ireland, one of the main reasons I am buying automatics is because I do not have to change the battery (thankfully it is not the only reason)
-I had 2 smart watches that I sold because I did not want to stop wearing my other watches. I still bought a Garmin Vivosmart HR and I am now wearing it onn the right wrist with, today, my Laco Aachen on the left wrist (and yes, I am perfectly ok with that)
-I recently met a colleague from another office who was wearing a TAG Carrera with the wrong date/time. While I do consider watches as jewllery, I hate him for not taking the time to set it properly (the time on his watch was completely random)
-I think small watches on large wrists are much uglier than large watches, even on small wrists


----------



## ac7ss (Apr 24, 2017)

Apatride said:


> -I recently met a colleague from another office who was wearing a TAG Carrera with the wrong date/time. While I do consider watches as jewllery, I hate him for not taking the time to set it properly (the time on his watch was completely random)


WTF? For most people that wear watches, that is the function, tell the time. For those that appreciate them for their mechanical beauty enough to spend US$3000 on a watch, they should be setting it on a regular basis! That watch isn't, IMO, a "Bling" watch, but a work of mechanical art to be used as intended.



> -I find it funny to put a Vostok 090 (the Soviet response to the brands Bond has been wearing) on a Bond NATO


Now I need a Russian watch.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I take a business trip for the first time in forever and damn the luck, long awaited packages start showing up at home...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

CDawson said:


> I really like this strap but it doesn't go with any of my watches. So now I'm shopping for a watch, to go with a strap, I don't own.
> 
> View attachment 11711490


A cream colored dial would look great on that strap.


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

CDawson said:


> I really like this strap but it doesn't go with any of my watches. So now I'm shopping for a watch, to go with a strap, I don't own.
> 
> View attachment 11711490


Been there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

ac7ss said:


> WTF? For most people that wear watches, that is the function, tell the time. For those that appreciate them for their mechanical beauty enough to spend US$3000 on a watch, they should be setting it on a regular basis! That watch isn't, IMO, a "Bling" watch, but a work of mechanical art to be used as intended.


For watch collectors, the purpose of a watch is to tell time (which is its objectively-provable basic function) with jewelry a secondary consideration. For most casual watch buyers, the purpose is converse: It is jewelry with the added benefit of telling time if that is what they care about. Neither perspective is wrong, especially since the person who owns the watch bought it with his own coin.

I wouldn't wear a watch with the wrong time. But then, I am also a watch collector.


----------



## daniel_leavitt2000 (May 14, 2016)

1. I own a Parnis and use it occasionally. 
2. The strap in said Parnis cost 1/2 of what I got the watch for.
3. I dislike the way NATO straps make a watch "hover" over my wrist like a UFO
4. I love Skagen watches. I think it is the best looking line of watches out there.
5. I'm on Jomashop at least an hour a day during work.
6. My wrists are so small I sometimes wear a woman's watch.
7. I hate Movado's designs with a passion.
8. I bought a Certina because I played with ninja turtles as a kid.
9. Seriously thought about wearing an Invicta Bolt to Baselworld just to record the reactions on a hidden gopro.


----------



## Apatride (Oct 1, 2013)

Sevenmack said:


> For watch collectors, the purpose of a watch is to tell time (which is its objectively-provable basic function) with jewelry a secondary consideration. For most casual watch buyers, the purpose is converse: It is jewelry with the added benefit of telling time if that is what they care about. Neither perspective is wrong, especially since the person who owns the watch bought it with his own coin.
> 
> I wouldn't wear a watch with the wrong time. But then, I am also a watch collector.


He casually mentioned "my other watches are Breitling" so I would put him in a third category, the kind of person you will find among the "Pick up Artists" followers community, those who have been told that they NEED luxury watches to shoew their status, that Rolex is too common, and that they need any other the other brands in the most expensive shop in town.
In any case, it annoyed me to see such a nice watch being neglected. I sometimes go to the office with one of my Russian watches on the wrong date but I try to set it up properly during the day. I doubt a TAG wouldn't have a quick set date function.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Apatride said:


> He casually mentioned "my other watches are Breitling" so I would put him in a third category, the kind of person you will find among the "Pick up Artists" followers community, those who have been told that they NEED luxury watches to shoew their status, that Rolex is too common, and that they need any other the other brands in the most expensive shop in town.
> In any case, it annoyed me to see such a nice watch being neglected. I sometimes go to the office with one of my Russian watches on the wrong date but I try to set it up properly during the day. I doubt a TAG wouldn't have a quick set date function.


What did he say when you asked him what time it was?


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

I haven't really been reading the forum for the last few days/week(s), but what happened? There is a sense of everything being not alright. It feels a bit like the Twilight Zone, familiar, but strange. there is a "tense-ness" in the air.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

FrankDerek said:


> I haven't really been reading the forum for the last few days/week(s), but what happened? There is a sense of everything being not alright. It feels a bit like the Twilight Zone, familiar, but strange. there is a "tense-ness" in the air.


I don't have that feeling, could You elaborate?

I confess that I love and hate tracking function. If unavailable I'm a bit nervous not knowing where the package is, but when available - I hate when checking it shows the same position last time I checked.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

FrankDerek said:


> I haven't really been reading the forum for the last few days/week(s), but what happened? There is a sense of everything being not alright. It feels a bit like the Twilight Zone, familiar, but strange. there is a "tense-ness" in the air.


I think it's a lack of good deals to be honest.

2017 has been a supreme disappointment when it comes to watch bargains.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

FrankDerek said:


> I haven't really been reading the forum for the last few days/week(s), but what happened? There is a sense of everything being not alright. It feels a bit like the Twilight Zone, familiar, but strange. there is a "tense-ness" in the air.


I think we're all waiting for the third coming of Chronopolis.

(Would that be the Chrapture? )


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

pr0t0n said:


> I don't have that feeling, could You elaborate?


Hmm.. It's quite hard to put into words. In the threads I've reading so far there is a lot more name calling, calling out and general unpleasantness than I have experienced/read so far. F71 is usually one of the most pleasant forums I read. One where people with different opinions can talk to each other as equals, without resorting to name calling and without showing the usual personality traits rather often attributed to under bridge dwelling mythical beings.



jisham said:


> I think we're all waiting for the third coming of Chronopolis.
> 
> (Would that be the Chrapture? )


Yes, that must be it!

Or maybe the forums haven't changed, but I have.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I agree that there does seem to be a lot of anger lingering around here lately. There has always been the drive by rants however many seem to keep circling the block these days. 

On a some what related note (and a confession): In spite of seeing the same things over and over again I still read through many of the homage cage match threads sort of like people driving slowly on the highway looking at an accident. Not that I actually like looking however it is still hard for me not to :think:


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

I have a confession. 

I have been adjusting my radio room over the last few weeks and have got it to -0.2spd. I now feel really bad that it is back in the watch box. I suspect it feels it has let me down in some way when in reality I am very proud of its performance. 

Forgive me....


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

hairythomas said:


> I have a confession.
> 
> I have been adjusting my radio room over the last few weeks and have got it to -0.2spd. I now feel really bad that it is back in the watch box. I suspect it feels it has let me down in some way when in reality I am very proud of its performance.
> 
> Forgive me....


I do the same with every watch I regulate. Once I have worn it enough to be confident of its accuracy on wrist, I move on to the next watch only to see it speed up in the box which makes me second guess its performance when it put it back on.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

So I bought a sumo off of here a couple months back... the seller mentioned one of the collars was poking out a bit I figured "ehh no problem". Having never had a bracelet with pin collars I wasn't sure what he was talking about.

Watch arrived and I resized the bracelet with my hammer and pin punches like normal. Found the poking out collar and hammered it back in.

Fast forward a few weeks and 2 of my pins keep falling out of the bracelet.  And no amount of jamming them in will fix it... finally figured out those two are missing their collars and get annoyed he didn't mention that  I figured I would have noticed if they had fallen out when I was sizing the bracelet.

So I ordered new collars from yobokies at $3 a piece. They arrived and I installed them and everything is hunky dory.

I did notice that the collars got stuck a bit on my pin punches when I was installing them.... then I got to thinking last night I wonder.... so I looked on my pin punch this morning and I found two collars neatly lined up on my punch.... not missing after all 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Some Tuesday confessions to get us back on track...


I confess to really wanting a Raymond Weil, Tag Heuer, Movado, Bulgari and Cartier when I first started getting into watches. Then I went to hating all those brands but have since softened to the point of finding at least one model from each that I would be proud to own.

I wish Invicta was not so maligned by the watch community so I can enjoy my Mickey Mouse Pro Diver more than as a watch to troll Rolex and general watch snobs. I confess to just realizing I am one of those watch snobs. Oh the irony.

I understand the horological significance and so-called refinement of a Patek Philippe dress watch but when I put one on, I felt like the refinement comes from being delicate with a thin and light watch worth two months of my salary on my wrist.

I confess I have the best taste in watches and anyone who disagrees is envious of my collection. I further confess that what I just said is a lie but I made the statement only to properly use the word envy instead of jealousy.

I have to confess to being a watch snob but uniquely to my own taste. I hate he Rolex Explorer 2 and Yachtmaster because I dislike the Rolex Submariner so much. That all said, I would probably convert to being a Rolex d-bag if someone gave me any of those watches.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> I agree that there does seem to be a lot of anger lingering around here lately. There has always been the drive by rants however many seem to keep circling the block these days.
> 
> On a some what related note (and a confession): In spite of seeing the same things over and over again I still read through many of the homage cage match threads sort of like people driving slowly on the highway looking at an accident. Not that I actually like looking however it is still hard for me not to :think:


I confess that I actually don't mind re-hashing the same subjects over and over. Either I can just avoid them, or jump right in and hone my arguments with laser-like precision. It's good practice.

We also have to be careful not to scare people away. Yes, the same questions will get answered over and over, but WUS more so than many fora, requires a lot of user churn and so far it has been possible to attract sufficient numbers of new people to F71. I realize that most people will ask 1-2 questions and then leave, but maybe they'll stay a while. Old timers get tired of us, reach a point of completion or pause in their collection or more "up and out". more than often enough.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

More confessions:

I'm probably one of the grumpy ones around here making things tense from time to time, but reading the other fora just makes it worse.

Looking at a thread in F2, doing typical F2 stuff-- a guy had a SOTC/Look at my new watch kind of thing. Most of them were all high dollar stuff-- from about $1k-10k or "entry level" to "mid-level" by Swiss standards (god that term is insulting.) Some of them were more valuable than that including a 1 of 10 special edition Omega.

Then the last post was a watch his dad had gifted him when he was 12--A Longines--that he has worn diving in trips all over the world. So far so good, except it's a model that's currently on sale or just recently ended production. Either way you can buy it new, and I can't find any information on the reference existing prior to about 2011, but it could be a year or two earlier. That pegs him somewhere between teen and early 20's.

When I was 20, I figured out that if I waited until the grocery store deli closed at 9:00 PM, I could buy their leftover food at half price. If I scored big I could pick up a few pounds of cold fried chicken and eat like a king for a few days. I wasn't curating a watch collection that if liquidated would put me in to a decent S-Class Mercedes or 7-series BMW.

I am very much not poor. I was not even particularly poor at 20 compared to lots of people, but that level of consumption from someone who isn't even really in the work force is next level nonsense. I appreciate he's curating his interests, but that just makes me frustrated. Did my parents buy me a watch when I was 12? Yeah. Heck yeah, they did. It was a **TIMEX** I somehow made it OK.

/rant over.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I have to confess to being a watch snob but uniquely to my own taste. I hate he Rolex Explorer 2 and Yachtmaster because I dislike the Rolex Submariner so much. That all said, I would probably convert to being a Rolex d-bag if someone gave me any of those watches.


You only become a Rolex dbag when you believe that Rolex is the end-all be-all and view people who can't justify the price-quality ratio between an inexpensive homage and the real thing as buying fakes and/or poseurs.

Though I confess if I owned a Ferrari 250 GTO, I might be annoyed to see a kit car which had the same flowing curves with a different badge and engine.

This thread needs more photos.


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 5, 2017)

Sometimes I wish I would have invested a grand or two on a decent automatic chronograph instead of all these Seikos and micro brands...


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Fast1one said:


> Sometimes I wish I would have invested a grand or two on a decent automatic chronograph instead of all these Seikos and micro brands...


Ha! I wish I spent half of what I did on affordables on an upmarket grail but still keep my oddball JDM Seikos.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I reached that point a year or so ago where you're "supposed to" start downsizing all your affordables and go higher end.

I didn't want to.

In fact, given my obsession with finding bargains, I'm taking perverse pride in amassing watches that sell everywhere used for over $1,000, sometimes well over $1,000, without having a single watch in my pile for which I paid $1,000.

Add in my enjoyment of $30 Bagelsports and other cheapie homages and ... I'm probably doing it wrong by a lot of WIS' standards.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

FrankDerek said:


> Hmm.. It's quite hard to put into words. In the threads I've reading so far there is a lot more name calling, calling out and general unpleasantness than I have experienced/read so far. F71 is usually one of the most pleasant forums I read. One where people with different opinions can talk to each other as equals, without resorting to name calling and without showing the usual personality traits rather often attributed to under bridge dwelling mythical beings.
> 
> Yes, that must be it!
> 
> Or maybe the forums haven't changed, but I have.


I think it might be coincidence, because recently few heat-gathering topics were brought (once again) to life. How much is an affordable, homage vs knock-off or slamming certain brands emerged almost at the same time and they always attract folks discussing on different levels, sometimes eassily offended, sometimes misinterpreted and sometimes trolling/being trolled. This together with long-a$$ winter and spring never fully developed yet created occasional riots.

Or maybe it's 3am here and I don't know what I'm sayin' anymore .


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

I wear a dress watch with athletic attire...and Idgaf.

Also, I hate when people post a wrist shot and I can't tell if it's a man or woman. I'm always a little tempted to ask.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I no longer want a Damasko or Grand Seiko. Why? Because I'd spend alot of $$$ on something that's just going to sit in a watch case 99.9% of the time. I'd rather spend the money on road trips, camera gear, or something like that.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

saturnine said:


> You only become a Rolex dbag when you believe that Rolex is the end-all be-all and view people who can't justify the price-quality ratio between an inexpensive homage and the real thing as buying fakes and/or poseurs.
> 
> Though I confess if I owned a Ferrari 250 GTO, I might be annoyed to see a kit car which had the same flowing curves with a different badge and engine.
> 
> This thread needs more photos.


Man, you're being such an I-talian D-bag, the price to quality ratio is soo much better on my inexpensive homage:









Seriously beautiful car, forgot I was on a watch forum for a second. Be careful driving it off the grass, I wouldn't want to have it re-detailed.
(And sorry about the homage pic, it turned my stomach too, no amount of lipstick can help that pig)


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> I confess that I actually don't mind re-hashing the same subjects over and over. Either I can just avoid them, or jump right in and hone my arguments with laser-like precision. It's good practice.
> 
> We also have to be careful not to scare people away. Yes, the same questions will get answered over and over, but WUS more so than many fora, requires a lot of user churn and so far it has been possible to attract sufficient numbers of new people to F71. I realize that most people will ask 1-2 questions and then leave, but maybe they'll stay a while. Old timers get tired of us, reach a point of completion or pause in their collection or more "up and out". more than often enough.


I actually enjoy yours and some others input into "those" threads. Part of the guilty pleasure for me is reading the off the wall comments from some and then reading solid members serve them with doses of reality.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

jisham said:


> Man, you're being such an I-talian D-bag, the price to quality ratio is soo much better on my inexpensive homage:
> 
> View attachment 11776802
> 
> ...


Mi fa cagare!


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I also keep images like this saved in my account here, ready to go at a moment's notice:

Probably should use this one even more:








































I love this one:








And for a little schooling...


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

jisham said:


> Be careful driving it off the grass, I wouldn't want to have it re-detailed.


Watches are meant to be worn, and cars are meant to be driven.

A guy from the town I grew up in has a Bentley 4 1/2 liter from the late 1920's which he drives around all throughout the year. He says that's the way it should be, and I agree with that sentiment.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I reached that point a year or so ago where you're "supposed to" start downsizing all your affordables and go higher end.
> 
> I didn't want to.
> 
> ...


Homage haters would think that, as would some of the folks on F2. But the most-important part of watch collecting is enjoying the watches bought with your hard-earned money. So long as you enjoy the watches, regardless of their price, you are doing it right.

What is in my opinion "doing it wrong", most-certainly a tenuous statement, is to remain stuck in your level of appreciation of watches. If you are still dismissing Grand Seikos as "just a higher-priced Seiko" or failing to appreciate the aesthetics of a well-made Sea-Gull chronograph a decade after being in the hobby, then you are stuck in proverbial in utero.

What is in my opinion "doing it wrong", again a tenuous statement (since it implies that there is only one way to do anything) is to not learn more about the history of horology and watchmaking. Knowing more allows you to enjoy the watches you own even more by understanding how we got to this place.

Finally, what is "doing it wrong" in my opinion is to look down on other watch collectors because of their choices in watches. There isn't one person who has a collection without a watch someone will find displeasing. Before you call out the guy for his affordable Bagelsport, remember that someone else thinks unkindly of your expensive Datejust.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

jisham said:


> View attachment 11776802


I just hope that's a LeMons car...


----------



## ac7ss (Apr 24, 2017)

TC: I got tired of my Invicta Pro Diver loosing 20 sec/day. I adjusted it and now it now runs at -0.2sec/day.
Maybe this belongs in the "You know you're a WIS when:" thread.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Fast1one said:


> Sometimes I wish I would have invested a grand or two on a decent automatic chronograph instead of all these Seikos and micro brands...


Seikos are good. From my experience, microbrands leave much to be desired in the quality department compared to a Seiko of the same price. I had a really bad experience with microbrand customer support and decided that was the end of that.



Mr. James Duffy said:


> Ha! I wish I spent half of what I did on affordables on an upmarket grail but still keep my oddball JDM Seikos.


I'm experiencing the same phenomenon. I've owned probably 25 watches. Most being under $1000 and some under $3000. At this point in time I feel like I should be discovering which higher end grail watch I need, but I'm having a hard time with that. I get bored with watches so easily that I'm worried I'll research for years, find the grail, wear it for 3 months and decide I don't want it anymore.


----------



## Dalen (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm experiencing the same phenomenon. I've owned probably 25 watches. Most being under $1000 and some under $3000. At this point in time I feel like I should be discovering which higher end grail watch I need, but I'm having a hard time with that. I get bored with watches so easily that I'm worried I'll research for years, find the grail, wear it for 3 months and decide I don't want it anymore.[/QUOTE]

I'm with you. I have a 50th birthday coming up this summer, and wanted a watch to commemorate the milestone. Problem is I change my mind constantly on the watch choice. I've set the budget at $3000 to $3500 which opens up alot of options I typically would not consider. Maybe I'm just over thinking it, probably should just go with my gut and be done with it. This week my gut is say Speedmaster pro moonwatch, but I'm sure that'll change.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Dalen said:


> I'm with you. I have a 50th birthday coming up this summer, and wanted a watch to commemorate the milestone. Problem is I change my mind constantly on the watch choice. I've set the budget at $3000 to $3500 which opens up alot of options I typically would not consider. Maybe I'm just over thinking it, probably should just go with my gut and be done with it. This week my gut is say Speedmaster pro moonwatch, but I'm sure that'll change.


I started with the moonwatch. I've already had a MKII and I loved that watch but to be honest, I never use the chronograph feature. From there I moved to a Grand Seiko snowflake. That's too dressy, how about the SBGE001 GMT model. Well not sure I want a Grand Seiko with spring drive. I want something tougher. How about a Chronomat GMT 44. That's a nice watch. Girlfriend hates how it looks - it's big and chunky and I'm not sure I'm a Breitling fan. Okay I love Ball watches let's go with a Hydrocarbon NEDU. It's tough with shock resistance and antimagnetism. I don't need a Chrono divers watch that's ridiculous. Let's go with a Ball Orbital II. $5999 that's outrageous and it's 18mm thick! I'll never wear a watch that big. Okay check out some Planet Ocean GMT models because I love a good GMT. Wow those are expensive at $5000 used, I can't afford that. Maybe I should just get an Alpina GMT and a bunch of cool Seikos.

This is a 2 month cycle that plays on repeat in my head.


----------



## Dalen (Dec 12, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I started with the moonwatch. I've already had a MKII and I loved that watch but to be honest, I never use the chronograph feature. From there I moved to a Grand Seiko snowflake. That's too dressy, how about the SBGE001 GMT model. Well not sure I want a Grand Seiko with spring drive. I want something tougher. How about a Chronomat GMT 44. That's a nice watch. Girlfriend hates how it looks - it's big and chunky and I'm not sure I'm a Breitling fan. Okay I love Ball watches let's go with a Hydrocarbon NEDU. It's tough with shock resistance and antimagnetism. I don't need a Chrono divers watch that's ridiculous. Let's go with a Ball Orbital II. $5999 that's outrageous and it's 18mm thick! I'll never wear a watch that big. Okay check out some Planet Ocean GMT models because I love a good GMT. Wow those are expensive at $5000 used, I can't afford that. Maybe I should just get an Alpina GMT and a bunch of cool Seikos.
> 
> This is a 2 month cycle that plays on repeat in my head.


Exactly! I feel your pain.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I can't be the only person that thinks Kentex is a bad name for a watch. 


It is way to close in my mind of another brand name that is most definitely not watch related.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

It's related to the posts above...

I have trouble understanding how people look for a watch (within a price range) and even though there isn't a watch they "have to have" they insist, they "push". I always feel like a watch is "pulling me", of course I know what I can and cannot afford at the moment, but all the watches I feel like I have to have somehow find me.

Please don't get it wrong my friends, I am not judging or criticising! I just think it's fascinating that we all have different approaches to our "craziness".


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Rocat said:


> I can't be the only person that thinks Kentex is a bad name for a watch.
> 
> It is way to close in my mind of another brand name that is most definitely not watch related.


Kleenex? Pentax? K'nex?

I don't believe I've ever seen a Citizen I care for. And I find the name itself is not unlike generic Chinese watch names.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

RainDog said:


> It's related to the posts above...
> 
> I have trouble understanding how people look for a watch (within a price range) and even though there isn't a watch they "have to have" they insist, they "push". I always feel like a watch is "pulling me", of course I know what I can and cannot afford at the moment, but all the watches I feel like I have to have somehow find me.
> 
> Please don't get it wrong my friends, I am not judging or criticising! I just think it's fascinating that we all have different approaches to our "craziness".


You're correct and this is why I constantly flip watches. I should just find a watch I want, regardless of price range and save for it. I adore the GMT Master II batman. I absolutely adore that watch. But I refuse to pay $8000+ on the used market. It's asinine to pay that much for that watch. Plus, if I were to save for that watch it would take me years.

What stops me from putting aside a "grail piggyback" is my constantly changing tastes. So what if I save for 5-7 years for that Rollie, purchase it, and then go meh? I would be very upset with myself as I could have saved for other things.

So one reason I put a price limit on my purchases is that if I hate the watch or get bored with it, I flip it and don't lose my shirt on it. Everything has a practical limit.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

saturnine said:


> Kleenex? Pentax? K'nex?
> 
> I don't believe I've ever seen a Citizen I care for. And I find the name itself is not unlike generic Chinese watch names.


Nope, none of those brands. There's another.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

FrankDerek said:


> Watches are meant to be worn, and cars are meant to be driven.
> 
> A guy from the town I grew up in has a Bentley 4 1/2 liter from the late 1920's which he drives around all throughout the year. He says that's the way it should be, and I agree with that sentiment.


Hey, I'm with you, My avatar pic is a daily driver, even in winter, and not a garage queen.

I may, however, draw the line below that 5 million dollar ferrari GTO that was in the original post. Too much beautiful design and car history to ruin driving off road. That one probably should be in a museum, although I beleieve it frequents GoodWood and vintage races.

And I confess to owning more watches than I could possibly wear in any reasonable rotation, so some of them are the very definition of watch-box queens. And worse, I don't rotate - I'll take a watch I like and wear it months in a row! [I can hear the collective gasp - I know that's truly a scandalous confession around here!]

(OT: Regarding the Bently - I'm reminded of a quote about that era of racing from a sports commentator here in the states, I forget whom, but he described it as "back when the tires were skinny, and the drivers were fat"!)


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

eljay said:


> I just hope that's a LeMons car...


It popped up on a google image search for "fauxrarri". It seems to be from a site that mentions "Sears Pointless" which is apparently the 2017 version of LeMons, and I assume it was held at Sears Point.

Acutally looks like it might be a fairly decent Datsun beneath that atrocious styrofoam nose job. I was hoping for a Fiero with a fiberglass body kit, but that one looked too much like the original GTO to pass up


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I was going to correct your spelling of Le Mans, but then I looked it up and it sounds like a great race!


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Rocat said:


> Nope, none of those brands. There's another.


Pretty sure my wife has some stashed in the bathroom cabinet. Probably her purse too.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

saturnine said:


> I was going to correct your spelling of Le Mans, but then I looked it up and it sounds like a great race!


Both are derived from the same root, although I'm sure the French would claim the 'Mericans have bastardized it and cheapened it by changing it ;-)


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Nope, none of those brands. There's another.


A Kotex watch would be the opposite of water resistant. ?

Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

jisham said:


> Both are derived from the same root, although I'm sure the French would claim the 'Mericans have bastardized it and cheapened it by changing it ;-)


Well, it's a parody race; so yes, it's bastardized.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> You're correct and this is why I constantly flip watches. I should just find a watch I want, regardless of price range and save for it. I adore the GMT Master II batman. I absolutely adore that watch. But I refuse to pay $8000+ on the used market. It's asinine to pay that much for that watch. Plus, if I were to save for that watch it would take me years.
> 
> What stops me from putting aside a "grail piggyback" is my constantly changing tastes. So what if I save for 5-7 years for that Rollie, purchase it, and then go meh? I would be very upset with myself as I could have saved for other things.
> 
> So one reason I put a price limit on my purchases is that if I hate the watch or get bored with it, I flip it and don't lose my shirt on it. Everything has a practical limit.


I have absolutely no problem with your logic. And nobody can blame you for not willing to spend $8000 on a watch. I would have to think very seriously if one day I can afford a SubC no date even though I can hardly imagine myself getting bored with such a piece.

As long as you enjoy your way of dealing with the "hobby", that's great.


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 5, 2017)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Seikos are good. From my experience, microbrands leave much to be desired in the quality department compared to a Seiko of the same price. I had a really bad experience with microbrand customer support and decided that was the end of that.
> 
> I'm experiencing the same phenomenon. I've owned probably 25 watches. Most being under $1000 and some under $3000. At this point in time I feel like I should be discovering which higher end grail watch I need, but I'm having a hard time with that. I get bored with watches so easily that I'm worried I'll research for years, find the grail, wear it for 3 months and decide I don't want it anymore.


Good insight. Most of my watches are Seiko. There are definitely some that I would never want to get rid of, like my Orange monster or turtle reissue. But a few that I could stand to loose albeit reluctantly. I've been careful with microbrands, doing a lot of research before committing. I only have one kickstarter project (Hamtum H1) that I backed mostly because I love titanium but I am a bit nervous about it. Could make or break my desire for microbrands...

I don't think I could ever decide on a grail. My tastes definitely shift and there's a couple watches that I look at today and think "what was I thinking?"


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

daniel_leavitt2000 said:


> 3. I dislike the way NATO straps make a watch "hover" over my wrist like a UFO


Ha! Me too. I've taken to cutting off the extra flappy bit (only there to stop the watch from spinning around on your wrist if you're running around a battlefield which, being a software product manager, I rarely am), just to put the watch into a lower altitude.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Peteworrall said:


> Ha! Me too. I've taken to cutting off the extra flappy bit (only there to stop the watch from spinning around on your wrist if you're running around a battlefield which, being a software product manager, I rarely am), just to put the watch into a lower altitude.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


This is why, for the most part, I stick to three-ring zulus.

Watch collection: Misc. random crap


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I had purchased a SARB065 to flip once I found out they were being discontinued. It's been sitting in my safe for three months.

Guess who just broke that sucker out to wear! Looks like I'm gonna end up keeping it. My girlfriend is gonna be pissed but it's an absolute savage move.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I had purchased a SARB065 to flip once I found out they were being discontinued. It's been sitting in my safe for three months.
> 
> Guess who just broke that sucker out to wear! Looks like I'm gonna end up keeping it. My girlfriend is gonna be pissed but it's an absolute savage move.


That is gangsta. Just for that, I will wear my Cocktail Time tomorrow.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Peteworrall said:


> Ha! Me too. I've taken to cutting off the extra flappy bit (only there to stop the watch from spinning around on your wrist if you're running around a battlefield which, being a software product manager, I rarely am), just to put the watch into a lower altitude.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I occasionally hit the "field" with my watches, and I appreciate the tiny bit of extra security the NATO offers. But, I would say that the utility of it is secondary to the fact that I just really do like the "UFO" affect. To each their own, to be sure, but I enjoy having some prominence for my smaller 39-40mm divers and I've never had one that "floated" poorly on a NATO in those dimensions.

I suppose if I was a 45mm-50mm guy it might get a little ridiculous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac7ss (Apr 24, 2017)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> I occasionally hit the "field" with my watches, and I appreciate the tiny bit of extra security the NATO offers. But, I would say that the utility of it is secondary to the fact that I just really do like the "UFO" affect. To each their own, to be sure, but I enjoy having some prominence for my smaller 39-40mm divers and I've never had one that "floated" poorly on a NATO in those dimensions.
> 
> I suppose if I was a 45mm-50mm guy it might get a little ridiculous!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is all in the geometry. small wrists will have trouble with the NATO style. Or large watches in general for that matter.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

mplsabdullah said:


> I agree that there does seem to be a lot of anger lingering around here lately. There has always been the drive by rants however many seem to keep circling the block these days.
> 
> On a some what related note (and a confession): In spite of seeing the same things over and over again I still read through many of the homage cage match threads sort of like people driving slowly on the highway looking at an accident. Not that I actually like looking however it is still hard for me not to :think:


It only takes a couple of trolls to put everyone in a bad mood.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

So 'get real' time. I'll keep these brief for now.

- To me, a watch MUST be a tool first. I'm very much in the "men don't wear jewelry" camp. A watch can be an element of style, but it must perform its duty impeccably. Every function should work and I should know how to work every function. I don't currently own a full-on dress watch.

- After surgery to regain vision (legal blindness sucks) I'm doing much better in every way except I've lost close vision. That radically changes my taste for watches in general and certain models specifically. Mostly not for the better. I wear Everyone gets old and copes, but it's frustrating enough that I've only made one purchase since, and THEN only because it was the biggest of Big Dates. Also I dropped Rolex money to be able to see again :-( I have one more surgery planned. That won't do miracles though. That vision is gone forever-- the optical tradeoff was necessary.

- The trend towards small watches and the shaming of people who want 'larger' watches is depressing and demotivating. Lots of praise for 36-40mm stuff... and it's almost always way too small. I've been doing sizing for decades, always consciously and subconsciously choosing larger and visually heavier watches because I'm a big dude. I know what works and what doesn't. Using terms like "finally a _reasonably_ sized watch" is actually kind of mean spirited, like I'm not allowed to wear what works for me. There are obviously watches that are too big for anyone other than extreme outliers *and* too small for any adult person but within the rest of humanity there's a range. What looks huge on you might look small on me. I already can't buy normal height people shirts or normal shoes or even eyeglasses. Don't take watches from me.

- And lastly... Although I'm not buying much, much of my previous buying has been to hold back stress and keep myself focused and motivated during some very dark times. Those times aren't entirely over, but it's not the distraction it once was. At this point, I could easily break the F71 barrier financially. That would have NO level of wife acceptability. I don't have a plan for going forward, because on one level I agree with her. Moving past tool and into status symbol, a fancy watch doesn't tell time any better. You hit a point of rapidly diminishing returns.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

OvrSteer said:


> The trend towards small watches and the shaming of people who want 'larger' watches is depressing and demotivating. Lots of praise for 36-40mm stuff... and it's almost always way too small. I've been doing sizing for decades, always consciously and subconsciously choosing larger and visually heavier watches because I'm a big dude. I know what works and what doesn't. *Using terms like "finally a reasonably sized watch" is actually kind of mean spirited, like I'm not allowed to wear what works for me.* There are obviously watches that are too big for anyone other than extreme outliers *and* too small for any adult person but within the rest of humanity there's a range. What looks huge on you might look small on me. I already can't buy normal height people shirts or normal shoes or even eyeglasses. Don't take watches from me.


I think that these sentiments are a reaction to the opposite problem. Over the past several years, the overwhelming trend has favored large-diameter watches and many people with smaller wrists had a hard time finding new designs in a size they were comfortable with. Now that the trend is swinging back toward the 36-40mm range, those people are relieved to find something that suits them better. I don't think (at least I hope not) anyone is judging you for wearing what looks good on your wrist.

I hope your upcoming surgery improves things for you. Hang in there.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Yeah, but it's not as though if you preferred smaller watches you don't have the era from WWI to ca. 2005. I don't think it's going to ever become completely hopeless, but it's hard to get even a little bit excited when every micro-brand or kickstarter is literally only considering launching watches up to 40mm (and again-- while I'd maybe consider a 40mm all-dial, I won't go that small for a diver.) I get that the opposite was true 5 years ago. 

We don't even get the option of vintage ;-)

(I bought as large as possible even back in the day-- 38mm+ exclusively starting in the late 80s with a an 80's vintage 40mm (big for the day) and a 42mm from about 2004 being pivotal in my understanding about sizing-- as was a gifted 36mm that... didn't work well on me, and still doesn't.)

It worries me that as affordable watches, there may only be a short time left. The world is changing. While existing stocks of watches will continue to exist, we may be entering into a period where almost all of the great 40-45mm watches are now behind us and only the luxury brands and smartwatches will remain in a few years.

I'm in a job where I can't wear smartwatches... so the variety and vibrancy I have now may be all there ever is. If you prefer <40mm sizing-- go to town. go nuts and buy the crap out of everything new and exciting while you can.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

OvrSteer said:


> Yeah, but it's not as though if you preferred smaller watches you don't have the era from WWI to ca. 2005. I don't think it's going to ever become completely hopeless, but it's hard to get even a little bit excited when every micro-brand or kickstarter is literally only considering launching watches up to 40mm (and again-- while I'd maybe consider a 40mm all-dial, I won't go that small for a diver.) I get that the opposite was true 5 years ago.
> 
> We don't even get the option of vintage ;-)
> 
> ...


I don't think big watches are going away any time soon, especially in the realm of divers where 42mm seems to be the median size. And as long as luxury brands continue to make big watches, micros and mushrooms will continue to homage them.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

True confession: I really don't give a damn about timekeeping accuracy, and I can't fathom what anyone could possibly be doing in their life that would make +/- 30s a day unacceptable.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

fishrose said:


> True confession: I really don't give a damn about timekeeping accuracy, and I can't fathom what anyone could possibly be doing in their life that would make +/- 30s a day unacceptable.


For the person who wears one watch for days at a time +/- 30s is too much.

I'd rather not have to reset my watch every two days.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

fishrose said:


> True confession: I really don't give a damn about timekeeping accuracy, and I can't fathom what anyone could possibly be doing in their life that would make +/- 30s a day unacceptable.


I think it has more to do with the individual personality than the demands of their job, family, etc. I would think some have the need for extreme accuracy from their watch but like you I don't know what instance would require that, but someone will. I do synch my autos to the atomic G Shock that is in my watchbox but don't get stressed if it drifts while I'm wearing it. Would be interesting to hear from those that have a need for the accuracy you mentioned.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

OvrSteer said:


> So 'get real' time. I'll keep these brief for now.
> 
> - To me, a watch MUST be a tool first. I'm very much in the "men don't wear jewelry" camp. A watch can be an element of style, but it must perform its duty impeccably. Every function should work and I should know how to work every function. I don't currently own a full-on dress watch.


While I understand your perspective, I'll quote something my grandfather once said years ago: "If it is on your wrist, fingers, or neck, it's jewelry. There's no reason to wear anything on any of those parts. But there's nothing wrong with it. Because we're the king peacocks." If a guy who fought in the Second World War, lifted heavy materials while working as a carpenter helping to build JFK Airport, and spent years in hot kitchens as a chef can accept that, then we all can.



OvrSteer said:


> The trend towards small watches and the shaming of people who want 'larger' watches is depressing and demotivating. Lots of praise for 36-40mm stuff... and it's almost always way too small. I've been doing sizing for decades, always consciously and subconsciously choosing larger and visually heavier watches because I'm a big dude. I know what works and what doesn't. Using terms like "finally a _reasonably_ sized watch" is actually kind of mean spirited, like I'm not allowed to wear what works for me. There are obviously watches that are too big for anyone other than extreme outliers *and* too small for any adult person but within the rest of humanity there's a range. What looks huge on you might look small on me. I already can't buy normal height people shirts or normal shoes or even eyeglasses. Don't take watches from me.


As collectors, we think there are all these trends. But when I look out into the real world, I see plenty of 40mm-plus and sub-40mm watches for everyone. Certainly some microbrands, catering solely to collectors, are producing some 38mm-to-40mm offerings, but the big brands are still manufacturing a wide range of sizes. In fact, Seiko was criticized by many collectors last month for producing Grand Seiko watches that were larger than 40mm (especially the SBGR305, which is made of titanium, which means any size concerns should be outweighed by the lower weight), while Rolex and Omega were criticized for increasing the diameters to what I would call modern sizes.

I'm less concerned about any reduction in diameter. I am more-concerned by the continued push towards in-house movements, which means collectors are getting supposed diversity in movements (even though most of them will be no better in accuracy or precision than an ETA or Miyota) while losing the more-important diversity in brands and designs (because many brands won't have the wherewithal to sustain development, production and servicing of those movements in a turbulent environment for watch sales).


----------



## davemachin (May 25, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> For the person who wears one watch for days at a time +/- 30s is too much.
> 
> I'd rather not have to reset my watch every two days.


If it's plus or minus 30, does that mean it might be up to 30 seconds fast one day but 30 seconds slow the next? Then it'd still be about right after two days. Even after a week, if the pluses cancel out the minuses how off would it really be?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Sevenmack said:


> While I understand your perspective, I'll quote something my grandfather once said years ago: "If it is on your wrist, fingers, or neck, it's jewelry. There's no reason to wear anything on any of those parts. But there's nothing wrong with it. Because we're the king peacocks." If a guy who fought in the Second World War, lifted heavy materials while working as a carpenter helping to build JFK Airport, and spent years in hot kitchens as a chef can accept that, then we all can.


I understand it's a tendency, and also cultural factors are in play.

I'm obliged to wear a wedding reason for the usual reasons. I only ever wear it in public and it's made of grade 2 titanium. That's it. Ever.

I also get that while I actually do *need* a watch, anything over a $20-30 Casio or Timex is for my preference and not because of need... I can admit that at least.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I had purchased a SARB065 to flip once I found out they were being discontinued. It's been sitting in my safe for three months.
> 
> Guess who just broke that sucker out to wear! Looks like I'm gonna end up keeping it. My girlfriend is gonna be pissed but it's an absolute savage move.





Mr. James Duffy said:


> That is gangsta. Just for that, I will wear my Cocktail Time tomorrow.










Happy coincidence


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

davemachin said:


> If it's plus or minus 30, does that mean it might be up to 30 seconds fast one day but 30 seconds slow the next? Then it'd still be about right after two days. Even after a week, if the pluses cancel out the minuses how off would it really be?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Let's say we're not assuming perfect sinusoids variance 

Usually when a watch runs a certain way it's consistently fast or slow. If it's consistently +30 then it's time to take it to the Watchmaker.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> View attachment 11799962
> 
> Happy coincidence


Boom.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Boom.


BAM!


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm a newbie to the watch world, and I've found great advice from experienced posters here. However, one area where I'm apparently way off from most of the watch community is lume. In many, many of the watch reviews I read, poor lume is frequently cited as a negative. It's even frequently given as a deal breaker for some watches for many. For me, I just don't get it. I tend to do most (as in, nearly all) of my activities in lit areas . About the only two things I do in the dark are watch movies in theaters and sleep, neither of which needs me checking the time at all. Do that many people really do that much in the dark that requires checking the time?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Good lume makes a watch more legible during the day in high-contrast and other shadowy situations - I think this matters a lot more if your vision is less than optimal(me, since turning 40...).
But once you get used to a watch with really bright lume, you notice how lesser lumed watches are harder to read in similar situations.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

MarkBishop said:


> I'm a newbie to the watch world, and I've found great advice from experienced posters here. However, one area where I'm apparently way off from most of the watch community is lume. In many, many of the watch reviews I read, poor lume is frequently cited as a negative. It's even frequently given as a deal breaker for some watches for many. For me, I just don't get it. I tend to do most (as in, nearly all) of my activities in lit areas . About the only two things I do in the dark are watch movies in theaters and sleep, neither of which needs me checking the time at all. Do that many people really do that much in the dark that requires checking the time?


As I rolled out of bed, I checked my watch in the pre-dawn light of an unlit bedroom. It worked as advertised. That's not uncommon for me.

The thing is that a lot of watches have lume. It's fine, it works, it's moderately useful-- whatever. Then you run across something with GOOD lume, and it's an immediate "oh, that's why." Normally lume wears out too quickly or doesn't give enough contrast. If you're in a movie theater a lot of watches are not going to have useful lume... but those that do, wow. It's actually MORE impressive in those low contrast settings where it's not completely dark. Driving at night, movies, room that's not really well lit, but not completely dark, etc.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

cayabo said:


> Good lume makes a watch more legible during the day in high-contrast and other shadowy situations - I think this matters a lot more if your vision is less than optimal(me, since turning 40...).
> But once you get used to a watch with really bright lume, you notice how lesser lumed watches are harder to read in similar situations.


Once you go bright lume, you never go back.

I flipped watches the same day I received them in the mail due to poor lume.

Now, if I know ahead of time the lume is less than optimal (I'm talking to you Casio and any company using BGW9) but I still like the watch, I will keep it. BGW9 lume is nearly invisible to me. I know it is supposed to be the brightest lume just behind C3 but I just flat out can not see it. It shows up on photos very good, but in real life, the watch might as well have non-lumed hands and dial.

Ok I take that back. I can see it, but it is hard to see it. Maybe some of you guys should send me your watches that you think has the best BGW9 lume applied to the hands and dial of your watch so I can see for myself if it really is as bright as you guys say.

Watches are non returnable once sent to my address. lol


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

MarkBishop said:


> I'm a newbie to the watch world, and I've found great advice from experienced posters here. However, one area where I'm apparently way off from most of the watch community is lume. In many, many of the watch reviews I read, poor lume is frequently cited as a negative. It's even frequently given as a deal breaker for some watches for many. For me, I just don't get it. I tend to do most (as in, nearly all) of my activities in lit areas . About the only two things I do in the dark are watch movies in theaters and sleep, neither of which needs me checking the time at all. Do that many people really do that much in the dark that requires checking the time?


I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I watched C3 lume glitter in the dark near the Tannhäuser Gate. All those moments will be lost in time, like tears in rain. Time to die.

- Blade Runner (well, sort of)


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

MarkBishop said:


> I'm a newbie to the watch world, and I've found great advice from experienced posters here. However, one area where I'm apparently way off from most of the watch community is lume. In many, many of the watch reviews I read, poor lume is frequently cited as a negative. It's even frequently given as a deal breaker for some watches for many. For me, I just don't get it. I tend to do most (as in, nearly all) of my activities in lit areas . About the only two things I do in the dark are watch movies in theaters and sleep, neither of which needs me checking the time at all. Do that many people really do that much in the dark that requires checking the time?


I understand the love of good lume but for me, it is another thing that can patina in an undesirable way. I also do not like lume that does not match the design of the dial. For instance, I love my Seiko SZSC003 Blue Ocean Monster but the heavy green lume makes the indicators an odd beige in anything but bright daylight. Had the lume glow white or blue, it would not bother me. For dress watches, I like them with no lume at all. I think I (over-)value the idea of a watch looking darn close to brand new after decades.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

MarkBishop said:


> I'm a newbie to the watch world, and I've found great advice from experienced posters here. However, one area where I'm apparently way off from most of the watch community is lume. In many, many of the watch reviews I read, poor lume is frequently cited as a negative. It's even frequently given as a deal breaker for some watches for many. For me, I just don't get it. I tend to do most (as in, nearly all) of my activities in lit areas . About the only two things I do in the dark are watch movies in theaters and sleep, neither of which needs me checking the time at all. Do that many people really do that much in the dark that requires checking the time?


I'm rather agnostic about lume. It isn't a dealbreaker in acquiring watches; in fact, it has never factored in any watch purchase. At the same time, I will always enjoy a watch with strong lume and appreciate its usefulness in situations in which there are almost no light sources to be had or cannot be used without disturbing others around me.

Where I have found great value in lume is over the past three years as a father who is charged with night duty over the bambino. Especially during the year we spent on potty training, a watch with strong lume allows me to assess the time without turning on a light (and ruining my chances of falling back to sleep).

Oddly enough, the one drawback of strong lume lies with my wife: She is easily disturbed by any light, and the sight of lume after she runs to the restroom (a consequence of pregnancy for most women) can keep her up for hours. I have solved this problem by wearing my night watch (usually the Citizen Calibre 9000) on the inside of my wrist so she doesn't see it.

Since this is a watch forum:


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

MarkBishop said:


> I'm a newbie to the watch world, and I've found great advice from experienced posters here. However, one area where I'm apparently way off from most of the watch community is lume. In many, many of the watch reviews I read, poor lume is frequently cited as a negative. It's even frequently given as a deal breaker for some watches for many. For me, I just don't get it. I tend to do most (as in, nearly all) of my activities in lit areas . About the only two things I do in the dark are watch movies in theaters and sleep, neither of which needs me checking the time at all. Do that many people really do that much in the dark that requires checking the time?


I don't need lume. Nor do I need a unidirectional timing bezel or a sweeping second hand. A display case back is utterly pointless and, in reality, I only need one watch.

All that said, lume isn't a deal breaker for me but if a watch has some I do like it. So much so that I deliberately charge my watch just before I go to sleep so when I turn the lights out it looks cool. This is number 273 on my wife's 'why my husband is nuts' list...


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

You know what really chaps my arse...

When sellers mark an item as shipped but don't actually hand the package over to the shipping carrier for 3, 4, 5 days or more. What's the point of printing a shipping label more than a day or 2 in advance of actually shipping?!


----------



## ac7ss (Apr 24, 2017)

fishrose said:


> True confession: I really don't give a damn about timekeeping accuracy, and I can't fathom what anyone could possibly be doing in their life that would make +/- 30s a day unacceptable.


I work in transit. We are required to have an accurate watch when operating. So, most non-hacking movements are out anyway. (There is a 20 second leeway, but +- 30 will exceed that on a long shift, and forget it if you don't have time to set it the next morning.)


----------



## ac7ss (Apr 24, 2017)

MarkBishop said:


> I'm a newbie to the watch world, and I've found great advice from experienced posters here. However, one area where I'm apparently way off from most of the watch community is lume. In many, many of the watch reviews I read, poor lume is frequently cited as a negative. It's even frequently given as a deal breaker for some watches for many. For me, I just don't get it. I tend to do most (as in, nearly all) of my activities in lit areas . About the only two things I do in the dark are watch movies in theaters and sleep, neither of which needs me checking the time at all. Do that many people really do that much in the dark that requires checking the time?


Personally, great contrast is more important than bad lume. But I will avoid a watch that doesn't have lume. I work nights anyway and the lume helps with a quick read in low light situations.


And then there is lume overkill:


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I think it's bad form to start the next day's "What are you wearing?" thread if you're not in a time zone where it's past midnight of that day.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> For the person who wears one watch for days at a time +/- 30s is too much.
> 
> I'd rather not have to reset my watch every two days.


Most people show up at least 5 minutes early for anything important, is two and a half minutes a week (M-F) really going to kill you?



ac7ss said:


> I work in transit. We are required to have an accurate watch when operating. So, most non-hacking movements are out anyway. (There is a 20 second leeway, but +- 30 will exceed that on a long shift, and forget it if you don't have time to set it the next morning.)


That's a very good reason.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

hairythomas said:


> All that said, lume isn't a deal breaker for me but if a watch has some I do like it. So much so that I deliberately charge my watch just before I go to sleep so when I turn the lights out it looks cool. This is number 273 on my wife's 'why my husband is nuts' list...


No one has mentioned the other advantage of good lume. If your watch has a lumed second hand, you can watch it go around to put yourself to sleep. Try it. It is so boring that I've never made it a full minute.


----------



## ac7ss (Apr 24, 2017)

TC: I keep looking at the date at quarter after the hour.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

fishrose said:


> Most people show up at least 5 minutes early for anything important, is two and a half minutes a week (M-F) really going to kill you?


Actually, yes, that's unacceptable to me. Timekeeping accuracy is heralded as an achievement for watchmakers, and accurate timekeeping is not an easy feat to achieve. That's why a chronometer certified watch costs X amount more than a non-chronometer. It's why the Spring Drive movement took 30 years to develop. That's why Seiko ASTRON is an important lineage of watches. If timekeeping wasn't important, then why would Seiko, Swatch Group etc. sink so many R&D dollars into assuring that their watches are less than +/-X seconds a day?

Simply put: If there are no standards to timekeeping, then why bother keeping the time.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

ac7ss said:


> I work in transit. We are required to have an accurate watch when operating. So, most non-hacking movements are out anyway. (There is a 20 second leeway, but +- 30 will exceed that on a long shift, and forget it if you don't have time to set it the next morning.)


Yup, that's a good reason. Curious though, If they require an accurate watch do they supply one or is it just expected? I work in regional sales and if something is "required" it is most often supplied. Would be nice to expense a watch.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I think it's bad form to start the next day's "What are you wearing?" thread if you're not in a time zone where it's past midnight of that day.


*sniff* I'll never get to play.

I feel bad for posting the night before, but I don't usually have time for pics in the morning and I can't take pics at work... so the day before is about as good as I can do if I'm posting... because if it's on page 12 by the time I get to it, nobody will see it.

EDIT: Now I feel guilty for starting page 666 lol


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

It is basically an impossibility now for me to leave the house forgetting to put on a watch. I feel so weird without one, it could never happen.

That said, I take my watches off when I shower, and never wear a watch to bed - and am a little puzzled at those who do.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

I think my most "liked" post on WUS is a s***post. 😕



OvrSteer said:


> Now I feel guilty for starting page 666 lol


🤘😑🤘


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It is basically an impossibility now for me to leave the house forgetting to put on a watch. I feel so weird without one, it could never happen.
> 
> That said, I take my watches off when I shower, and never wear a watch to bed - and am a little puzzled at those who do.


What's the issue with wearing one to bed? What are your reasons for not doing so?


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Ottski44 said:


> What's the issue with wearing one to bed? What are your reasons for not doing so?


My reasons for not doing so are a lack of reasons to do so. Alarm clock with time right next to me on the nightstand. My secondary alarm clock on the dresser is one of those that displays the time on the ceiling. Also comfort. And before someone says their watch is comfortable, so are mine, but nothing is more comfortable than nothing.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It is basically an impossibility now for me to leave the house forgetting to put on a watch. I feel so weird without one, it could never happen.
> 
> That said, I take my watches off when I shower, and never wear a watch to bed - and am a little puzzled at those who do.


I'm breaking the habit of wearing a watch to bed, unless its a nap. It is not an easy habit to break.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

Ottski44 said:


> What's the issue with wearing one to bed? What are your reasons for not doing so?


I also never wear a watch to bed, mostly out of habit and for comfort. I'm puzzled by those that do because I don't see the purpose of telling time while sleeping. Perhaps someone can enlighten me?

I also imagine myself being distracted by mesmerizing lume... although come to think of it, staring at lume might aid in falling asleep. Now I'm tempted to try wearing a watch to bed. Perhaps I just found a purpose!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

I also cant leave the house without a waych even if im wearin sweats and running to a fastfood joint cuz i dont feel like cooking. However wearing one on the shower or to bed puzzles me as well. I also take my watches (mostly divers and a G-shock) off to wash my hands. That habit puzzles me.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Guilty as well for never leaving bed without a watch, but never wearing a watch while sleeping. Sometimes I change the watch when showering (leather strap/bracelet). Never thought that was a bad habit, won't change 


Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Actually, yes, that's unacceptable to me. Timekeeping accuracy is heralded as an achievement for watchmakers, and accurate timekeeping is not an easy feat to achieve. That's why a chronometer certified watch costs X amount more than a non-chronometer. It's why the Spring Drive movement took 30 years to develop. That's why Seiko ASTRON is an important lineage of watches. If timekeeping wasn't important, then why would Seiko, Swatch Group etc. sink so many R&D dollars into assuring that their watches are less than +/-X seconds a day?
> 
> Simply put: If there are no standards to timekeeping, then why bother keeping the time.


Even the cheapest modern watches should be able to keep better time than +/-30s per day, so that's certainly not acceptable. But unless you wear that one watch for weeks at a time it wouldn't make you late for anything, either. It's an admittedly extreme example, but even gaining/losing 30s per day probably wouldn't have a major impact on your day-to-day life because most of the world doesn't operate within that tight a margin. From a practical standpoint it doesn't matter.

However, from a practical standpoint, a lot of things don't matter. There's no practical reason you need an automatic movement or a sapphire crystal or 300m WR or a guilloche dial, either. Our priorities are our own, but these things (and a multitude of others) matter to us in varying degrees because we're enthusiasts. That's why watchmakers invest so much time and money in R&D; they know that enthusiasts and collectors will be willing to pay more for innovative technology, regardless of its relative practical value. If it was just about accuracy, Seiko would have never even built the Spring Drive, as their twin quartz movements are much more accurate and were developed first. It's innovation for innovation's sake. It's engineering as an art form, which has always been a big part of watchmaking.


----------



## ac7ss (Apr 24, 2017)

Limiting myself to 100 pages of this thread a day until caught up. (Killing time at work.)

Neighbor of the beast page starter. (667)


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

ac7ss said:


> Limiting myself to 100 pages of this thread a day until caught up. (Killing time at work.)
> 
> Neighbor of the beast page starter. (667)


Neighbour of the beast is surely 668? 😁


----------



## ac7ss (Apr 24, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> Yup, that's a good reason. Curious though, If they require an accurate watch do they supply one or is it just expected? I work in regional sales and if something is "required" it is most often supplied. Would be nice to expense a watch.


No, not supplied. But can be covered by a $10 Walmart special. Digital is fine for them. 
They also require "Reliable Transportation (Metro doesn't count)". Metro is the name of the agency I work at. So, they don't provide that either.


----------



## ac7ss (Apr 24, 2017)

Took a nap this evening before my night shift, the cat fell asleep on my watch. I cannot hear it, I guess he can.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

ac7ss said:


> Took a nap this evening before my night shift, the cat fell asleep on my watch. I cannot hear it, I guess he can.


He knew you wouldn't leave for work without it. He was guarding it so you couldn't leave.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

I wear a watch to bed because I occasionally need to know the time when I wake up. The alarm is on the dresser and I can't see it without putting on my glasses. I'm nearsighted so I have no trouble seeing my watch. 

This is is one of the reasons I like watches with illuminated dials, or tritium.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ottski44 said:


> What's the issue with wearing one to bed? What are your reasons for not doing so?


I don't know, giving my wrist a rest after a long, hard day of watch-displaying?

The idea of wearing a watch to bed is uncomfortable to me -- even though wearing a watch all day isn't.

I understand it's not exactly logical; hence the confession.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

I like how perlon straps look but i hate how thin it looks from side. I wish they make it in 2.5 mm thickness too. 

Also i was never into nylon material watch band for instance nato coz i sweat a lot but after i got vostok amphibia i had only two option mesh bracelet and nato. Now i bunch of nato strap for my 5 Vostok watch also i do have 2 mesh bracelet.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

I got into Watches through my seiko skx007 but now i don't even wear it anymore. Since i've got into smaller/traditional watch size. I find my seiko skx007 looks gigantic.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm following an auction for a forum unicorn where the seller looks so shady that most of the bidding services have ruled against getting involved. I'm really curious to see what the outcome will be, I guess I wish I had the balls of steel required to bid. Or the deep pockets not to care.


----------



## ac7ss (Apr 24, 2017)

fishrose said:


> He knew you wouldn't leave for work without it. He was guarding it so you couldn't leave.


I was wearing it, he rested his head on my wrist over the watch. He is a strange one.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

ac7ss said:


> I was wearing it, he rested his head on my wrist over the watch. He is a strange one.


Well that is just downright adorable.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> I occasionally hit the "field" with my watches, and I appreciate the tiny bit of extra security the NATO offers. But, I would say that the utility of it is secondary to the fact that I just really do like the "UFO" affect. To each their own, to be sure, but I enjoy having some prominence for my smaller 39-40mm divers and I've never had one that "floated" poorly on a NATO in those dimensions.
> 
> I suppose if I was a 45mm-50mm guy it might get a little ridiculous!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too sonic!

And for all the NATO hate, there has never been a more secure strap made for a watch. It was designed for as close to absolute security as I think you could feasibly get in a watch strap! Snipping the extra flap off may lower the watches altitude on the wrist but it also removes an important safety mechanism. (Yes I realize most of us don't need that reassurance everyday, but I'm glad to know someone thought of it and prepared for the worst)!

On that note, I think a dive watch that doesn't have drilled lugs is a ridiculous notion! As mentioned about NATOs and the security they offer, shoulderless bars would be an absolute must for me in a dive! I want peace of mind that my watch is going to be exactly where I out it when I surface! A spring bar fail is unacceptable at depth!

I also confess that, while I do enjoy driving and a nice looking car, I pretty much view cars as a tool to get me from point A to point B. I tried to be a car guy. I wanted to be. I'm just not!


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

saturnine said:


> You no like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's awesome and gorgeous!!!!!

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Tanker G1 said:


> My reasons for not doing so are a lack of reasons to do so. Alarm clock with time right next to me on the nightstand. My secondary alarm clock on the dresser is one of those that displays the time on the ceiling. Also comfort. And before someone says their watch is comfortable, so are mine, but nothing is more comfortable than nothing.


I often wear a watch to bed. Usually on a a NATO (because I barely know it's there). I don't have an alarm clock and prefer the room very dark. I use my phone as an alarm but even on the dimmest of settings, it's freakin BRIGHT at 2, 4, and 5am (which is when my 2year old usually wakes up groggy and fussy! Teething is the worst!) I already have some minor eye issues, and the soft glow of my Seiko or Bulova is perfect for mid-night viewing, while turning on my phone can trigger excruciating pain! (That last part isn't an exaggeration either)

But I'd agree, nothing is far more comfortable than something! It's just that something (for me) is a little more practical (most of the time).


----------



## ac7ss (Apr 24, 2017)

Just reached a point where I am selling off watches. So I can get new ones. Too new here to sell, so off to ebay...


----------



## ac7ss (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh yeah. Went on a 3 mile unplanned walk today. Realized that I was wearing an Eco-Drive instead of an auto.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

ac7ss said:


> Oh yeah. Went on a 3 mile unplanned walk today. Realized that I was wearing an Eco-Drive instead of an auto.


Was it sunny, at least?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

ac7ss said:


> Oh yeah. Went on a 3 mile unplanned walk today. Realized that I was wearing an Eco-Drive instead of an auto.


Well, now you can leave your Eco-Drive in the drawer for a few months while you give the autos some love!


----------



## ac7ss (Apr 24, 2017)

Already at full charge, but just missed the rain. After tomorrow it goes back in the box, (I am going to show it to a co-worker with the Blue Angles version).


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I have decided the next 3 watches to be cut from the herd, 3 Citizens

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Sevenmack said:


> Where I have found great value in lume is over the past three years as a father who is charged with night duty over the bambino. Especially during the year we spent on potty training, a watch with strong lume allows me to assess the time without turning on a light (and ruining my chances of falling back to sleep).


When I read this, I thought it was really cool that you and your family share a Bambino and take turns wearing it, but felt a bit bad that you only got to wear it at night, but did so proudly as a Dad.

Then I realized you were talking about a kid and not a watch....:-(


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

jisham said:


> When I read this, I thought it was really cool that you and your family share a Bambino and take turns wearing it, but felt a bit bad that you only got to wear it at night, but did so proudly as a Dad.
> 
> Then I realized you were talking about a kid and not a watch....:-(


That's funny. There's only one watch in my collection that my wife wants to wear: The Bulova Precisionist Wilton. The problem is that it would require replacing the bracelet with a strap (because it has been resized down as far as it can go) -- and the bracelet is what makes the watch attractive to her in the first place.

Since her FitBit is currently her daily wear watch, I may just pick up a Wilton from the 'Bay, and get it fitted with one of those WatchGecko mesh bracelets that is easier to size for her wrist. It will make a nice birthday present (alongside her rather expensive tennis bracelet I bought already).


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

justadad said:


> Me too sonic!
> 
> And for all the NATO hate, there has never been a more secure strap made for a watch. It was designed for as close to absolute security as I think you could feasibly get in a watch strap! Snipping the extra flap off may lower the watches altitude on the wrist but it also removes an important safety mechanism. (Yes I realize most of us don't need that reassurance everyday, but I'm glad to know someone thought of it and prepared for the worst)!


I still don't understand what additional security that 2nd strap provides that the initial single piece strap does not.



justadad said:


> I often wear a watch to bed. Usually on a a NATO (because I barely know it's there). I don't have an alarm clock and prefer the room very dark. I use my phone as an alarm but even on the dimmest of settings, it's freakin BRIGHT at 2, 4, and 5am (which is when my 2year old usually wakes up groggy and fussy! Teething is the worst!) I already have some minor eye issues, and the soft glow of my Seiko or Bulova is perfect for mid-night viewing, while turning on my phone can trigger excruciating pain! (That last part isn't an exaggeration either)


These are the exact reasons I wear a watch to bed, but it's a digital Casio w/indiglo as it's nice & light. Sometimes I sweat & I don't want anymore sweat on my bands than necessary - also I just don't care for wearing my "nice" watches while in my pjs...


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

saturnine said:


> I still don't understand what additional security that 2nd strap provides that the initial single piece strap does not.


Try this: put the watch on a NATO without the bottom flap. Now take the watch and pull it off the strap. ZIIIIIIPPPP!!! Right off!

Now put it on a NATO with the bottom flap. No matter how hard you pull, you can't get it off! It's like the opposite of high school!!

If you're on a dive and the buckle fails and you reach to grab the falling watch, no matter what part you grab (watch OR strap) you can recover the watch. Without it, if you grab the strap, the watch itself might just zip right off the strap and that sucks!

I understand not wanting it higher on the wrist, I just like that someone thought of this little piece of engineering!


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> I have decided the next 3 watches to be cut from the herd, 3 Citizens
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Me too :-(

The date wheels are just not contrasty enough to read anymore. I think all three are going to go, and it's going to leave a hole in the collection that I'm not sure how to fill.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

justadad said:


> Try this: put the watch on a NATO without the bottom flap. Now take the watch and pull it off the strap. ZIIIIIIPPPP!!! Right off!
> 
> Now put it on a NATO with the bottom flap. No matter how hard you pull, you can't get it off! It's like the opposite of high school!!
> 
> ...


Ah, yes if the buckle fails, you are correct.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

If the buckle fails and the watch zips off the strap after I grab it all while underwater, I'm going to take it as a sign the watch and I were never meant to be together...


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

jisham said:


> When I read this, I thought it was really cool that you and your family share a Bambino and take turns wearing it, but felt a bit bad that you only got to wear it at night, but did so proudly as a Dad.
> 
> Then I realized you were talking about a kid and not a watch....:-(


i've read enough odd things in this thread, that i'm not sure if you are serious, but it did make me laugh out loud.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

justadad said:


> Try this: put the watch on a NATO without the bottom flap. Now take the watch and pull it off the strap. ZIIIIIIPPPP!!! Right off!
> 
> Now put it on a NATO with the bottom flap. No matter how hard you pull, you can't get it off! It's like the opposite of high school!!
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's why I like the thicker material on the three ring zulus I wear. They don't zip off as easy, and I like the cleaner buckle. Less hardware.

Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

I like the 5 ring NATOs. I dont mind the watch sitting so high, doesnt feel that high to me


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> I like the 5 ring NATOs. I dont mind the watch sitting so high, doesnt feel that high to me


It really depends on the thickness of the strap, imo. Some of the "heavy duty" NATOs (with the thick, rounded hardware) I have add a lot of height vs. the regular straps with the thinner, lower-profile hardware.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

ac7ss said:


> Oh yeah. Went on a 3 mile unplanned walk today. Realized that I was wearing an Eco-Drive instead of an auto.


The things watches make us do...

I confess I'm trying to organize my collecion as a 5 piece show - auto, manual, solar, kinetic & 1 regular quartz. Also 5 different dial colours (black, blue, grey, beige & silver/white) and 5 different styles (pilot, dress, field, diver & sporty). Also 5 styles on the dial (1-12, dots/squares, batons, 3-6-9 and 4-8-12).

I also confess that thinking about it takes toooooo much time and I hope this train of thought will leave the station soon.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> i've read enough odd things in this thread, that i'm not sure if you are serious, but it did make me laugh out loud.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


Only half serious (as good as I get...), my first association to Bambino was the watch, but by the time I got the end of the paragraph I realized my mistake and figured it might be good for a laugh ;-)


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

pr0t0n said:


> The things watches make us do...
> 
> I confess I'm trying to organize my collecion as a 5 piece show - auto, manual, solar, kinetic & 1 regular quartz. Also 5 different dial colours (black, blue, grey, beige & silver/white) and 5 different styles (pilot, dress, field, diver & sporty). Also 5 styles on the dial (1-12, dots/squares, batons, 3-6-9 and 4-8-12).
> 
> I also confess that thinking about it takes toooooo much time and I hope this train of thought will leave the station soon.


Your thinking too much and too hard. It's a hobby, enjoy the process, buy and wear what you like and not what you think you should buy. Took me a while to figure that out, but when I sold several of the category watches I bought I'm much happier with what I have.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Your thinking too much and too hard. It's a hobby, enjoy the process, buy and wear what you like and not what you think you should buy. Took me a while to figure that out, but when I sold several of the category watches I bought I'm much happier with what I have.


You know, mind is a funny thing and not always can be tamed. It all comes and goes, sometimes catches me at strange moments. I'm trying to reduce my collection, because I've come to a conclusion, than tless watches mean less thoughts choosing one (I'm a wearer rather than collector), maintaining and so on. But less watches = more stuffing per one watch and so mind starts to run its gears... I'll get there sooner or later .


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

heyheyuw said:


> Yeah, that's why I like the thicker material on the three ring zulus I wear. They don't zip off as easy, and I like the cleaner buckle. Less hardware.


Yup. Gotta go with this one. And I can position the buckle opposite the watch, so it feels more like a regular strap.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess I am afraid my collecting trend of bashing a watch, style, complication and behavior only to love them a year later will continue. Will I like the Submariner design? Will I start wearing watches on both wrists? Will I be the "actually guy" on forums with reference and caliber numbers? Will I become a NATO strap convert and wear a vintage dress watch on a NATO where man-bun tucked at the top is bigger than the watch head like some kind of fool. This hobby is as much about ourselves as it is about watches and I confess I am afraid of becoming less awesome.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

pr0t0n said:


> You know, mind is a funny thing and not always can be tamed. It all comes and goes, sometimes catches me at strange moments. I'm trying to reduce my collection, because I've come to a conclusion, than tless watches mean less thoughts choosing one (I'm a wearer rather than collector), maintaining and so on. But less watches = more stuffing per one watch and so mind starts to run its gears... I'll get there sooner or later .


I'm not there yet myself, still consolidating, reducing from 8-9 down to 4-5. In the same boat re wearer vs. collector. Thinning out some forum favorites and moving slightly upscale, nothing crazy just a handful of what I think are nicer watches to replace what I thought I liked but didn't really wear. It's all part of the process, like you I'm trying not to stress too much about it, buying what I like and not worrying about categories or what everyone else likes. Good luck.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess I am afraid my collecting trend of bashing a watch, style, complication and behavior only to love them a year later will continue. Will I like the Submariner design? Will I start wearing watches on both wrists? Will I be the "actually guy" on forums with reference and caliber numbers? Will I become a NATO strap convert and wear a vintage dress watch on a NATO where man-bun tucked at the top is bigger than the watch head like some kind of fool. This hobby is as much about ourselves as it is about watches and I confess I am afraid of becoming less awesome.


As long as you're not wearing bead bracelets, you're probably okay. 

Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Wifey asked me to look for a tv for our bedroom last night. Spend 10 mins to look for a tv and rest of the night looking at watches, found a really good deal on a used Bulova moon watch. Almost pulled the trigger but decided to show it to wifey to get her feedback on the watch completely forgetting the fact that she was waiting for me to show her a tv instead. Needless to say but she left for work without saying bye/kiss. Lol this hobby has started affecting my married life now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Ossamanity said:


> Wifey asked me to look for a tv for our bedroom last night. Spend 10 mins to look for a tv and rest of the night looking at watches, found a really good deal on a used Bulova moon watch. Almost pulled the trigger but decided to show it to wifey to get her feedback on the watch completely forgetting the fact that she was waiting for me to show her a tv instead. Needless to say but she left for work without saying bye/kiss. Lol this hobby has started affecting my married life now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wife texted me today that our TV went Tango Uniform. You see where I am.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess I am very nervous about the 3 watches in a watch roll tucked into my checked-luggage for a short flight. Until now, I have kept my watches with my carry-on luggage but in my haste and zeal to pack, I grabbed more watches (6) than I would need for a 10-day trip.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess I am very nervous about the 3 watches in a watch roll tucked into my checked-luggage for a short flight. Until now, I have kept my watches with my carry-on luggage but in my haste and zeal to pack, I grabbed more watches (6) than I would need for a 10-day trip.


I confess, I am nervous for you.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

fishrose said:


> True confession: I really don't give a damn about timekeeping accuracy, and I can't fathom what anyone could possibly be doing in their life that would make +/- 30s a day unacceptable.


I agree. As long as it's not losing more than a couple of minutes on a day when I'm wearing a particular piece I really don't care, I'll still be near enough on time for important things, especially if I aim to get there early like I normally do. That said, I appreciate that there are people and professions who do need high accuracy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

saturnine said:


> Mr. James Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > I confess I am very nervous about the 3 watches in a watch roll tucked into my checked-luggage for a short flight. Until now, I have kept my watches with my carry-on luggage but in my haste and zeal to pack, I grabbed more watches (6) than I would need for a 10-day trip.
> ...


Update: The watches were fine and I just realized it was the watch roll with my beaters for convention work. They were cold to the touch but that was welcomed having landed in humid Chicago.










The other three watches I brought were worn or in my carry-on because I confess I am obsessed enough to change watches in mid-flight.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

MarkBishop said:


> I'm a newbie to the watch world, and I've found great advice from experienced posters here. However, one area where I'm apparently way off from most of the watch community is lume. In many, many of the watch reviews I read, poor lume is frequently cited as a negative. It's even frequently given as a deal breaker for some watches for many. For me, I just don't get it. I tend to do most (as in, nearly all) of my activities in lit areas . About the only two things I do in the dark are watch movies in theaters and sleep, neither of which needs me checking the time at all. Do that many people really do that much in the dark that requires checking the time?


I don't know what it is for me, certainly not practicality most of the time, but I do love strong lume. I just think it's cool to look at! I also find it handy at night to be able to see the time at a glance. Tritium is my personal favourite. If you're ever trapped in a dark well for a few days you'll be glad to have some trit on your wrist so, you know, it's a good idea to be prepared...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

True confession: I work from home most days and I change watches several times through the day, just for the hell of it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchuck (Sep 26, 2014)

Peteworrall said:


> Tritium is my personal favourite. If you're ever trapped in a dark well for a few days you'll be glad to have some trit on your wrist so, you know, it's a good idea to be prepared...


My personal favourite in this circumstances is to have a watch with a fold-out water bottle, water purification device, mobile phone, GPS transmitter with a built in retractable winch cable to get me out of there.

Maybe we'll see this on KS soon?!?


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess I am very nervous about the 3 watches in a watch roll tucked into my checked-luggage for a short flight. Until now, I have kept my watches with my carry-on luggage but in my haste and zeal to pack, I grabbed more watches (6) than I would need for a 10-day trip.


good luck!


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

* I haven't read all 507 pages of this thread.

* I bought a TAG in 1998 and *really* thought I was the man.

* My TAG crapped out in 2011 and the watch guy in the mall told me a replacement movement was $40. I started to worry that I *wasn't* the man.

* I broke the bracelet of my Seamaster during an amorous round with a woman who told me she was an actress. Later, my brother and his sons found her on IMDB and watched one of her movies on a Netflix download. Then I *knew* I was the man.

* I have to close my left eye every time I read one of Chronopolis' posts.

* A few years ago my Wife gave me enough cash to buy a submariner for my birthday. I bought a dozen lower priced watches instead.

* She says they all look the same.

* I can't see Chiefwahoo's avatar







and not think of this.

* While sipping my after-breakfast coffee, I log in to see how many likes I have. On days I don't have any, I'm worried again that I'm not really *the* man.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I read your post and all I saw was

" blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah I made out with an Actress! blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah."



Ticonderoga said:


> * I haven't read all 507 pages of this thread.
> 
> * I bought a TAG in 1998 and *really* thought I was the man.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Why oh why do some watch manufacturers have crappy lume?

Honestly how hard is it for a Watch Manufacturer to ring up a company that makes bright, long lasting lume and say, "We'll take some of that please!"


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Why oh why do some watch manufacturers have crappy lume?
> 
> Honestly how hard is it for a Watch Manufacturer to ring up a company that makes bright, long lasting lume and say, "We'll take some of that please!"


What is your confession though?


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Seiko has annoyed me with the constant barrage of colorways (AKA "limited edition") for the SRP turtles..

it is a dive watch not a ****ing pokemon I don't need to catch them all...


----------



## ac7ss (Apr 24, 2017)

TC: I have to place a hold on my purchases as I don't want to have anything arrive while I am away on a week long cruise.

Self control is a b17c4.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

watchuck said:


> My personal favourite in this circumstances is to have a watch with a fold-out water bottle, water purification device, mobile phone, GPS transmitter with a built in retractable winch cable to get me out of there.
> 
> Maybe we'll see this on KS soon?!?


I know you jest... but I am reminded of the Top Gear episode where there tested an emergency beacon watch (I think technically called an "Emergency Locator Beacon", and while it uses satellites it is not a GPS watch). There's a little crown you unscrew, pull a pin out, and then the emergency beacon starts trying to attract every search & rescue agency in your region.

I think it might be this Breitling:
Breitling Emergency II watch doubles as a satellite emergency beacon


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I have three out of town trips happening this summer. They are all at least a month away. I'm already trying to figure out which watch to wear on each of them. (I'm a one watch when travelling type of guy.)


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> I've met plenty of Ohioans in my life, and my conclusion is: Solid, honest people for the most part, if somewhat "Germanically" repressed, but also "Germanically" yearning to break free from the strictures of their own uptightness.
> 
> Enter: Chronopolis. A bit weird, yes, but he brings that unspoken, yearned for relief... from what they don't know.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Peteworrall said:


> True confession: I work from home most days and I change watches several times through the day, just for the hell of it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Yep, I am with you on that and also sometimes change straps too.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

watchuck said:


> My personal favourite in this circumstances is to have a watch with a fold-out water bottle, water purification device, mobile phone, GPS transmitter with a built in retractable winch cable to get me out of there.
> 
> Maybe we'll see this on KS soon?!?


I think Invicta do one. At least I assume that's why the one I saw was so big.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> View attachment 11866146


Well that just looks.......


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Cheeses of Nazareth...probably have the holes like swiss, eh?


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Cheeses of Nazareth...probably have the holes like swiss, eh?


Confession: I wanted to click "like," but I'm afraid for my soul.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> Confession: I wanted to click "like," but I'm afraid for my soul.


Are you quartz or mechanical? You have to be mechanical to have a soul.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

jessemack said:


> I joined WUS the same year as Chronopolis and he/she/shehe has 8,000 more posts than me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And a year later, you're not catching up.

















Congrats on 10k posts Chrono - he was actually surprised when I told him ;-)


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Slap me silly if despite me posting on how the gap between $100-$400 micro brands, along with how some more mainstream brand $500 to $1000 watches have also narrowed the quality gap between them and the high end 'grail price' Swiss watches, I'm stupidly getting the 'itch' to go large $$$$ again.

I've already got a 'grail quality' watch in white and in black, now I'm hankering for one in blue. I could rationalize a circle into a square. I'm not rich---I know people play very loosely with the term, but almost anyone would place our income squarely in the 'middle class.' I've got a kid smack dab in the middle of college, buy off the value menu at restaurants, yet I'm counting the money already before I start the extra job that I'm lining up. I'm figuring how much better taxes were than expected this year, how I don't have a boat, our old cars are paid for and running fine, how utility bills for heat and air are low this year, that watches are real--- not like something you snort up your nose and then gone forever, even if I was so inclined--you get the picture. Besides, the sky is NOT falling!

I think I need some cold showers. I'm not gonna lose the house, cheat my kids out of college or risk divorce, but the things some of us let watches do to our heads, never mind finances, merits some psychological research.

My quirky brain just figured that the word 'realize'--as in "do you ""realize"" how frivolous this is?" can be constructed from the letters in the word 'rationalize' and we all know 'anal' is in 'analyze', but I can't find much of 'common sense' in any of those words.

And as stupid as I sound, I'm not stupid enough to pretend that if I bite, that "This will be the last watch I'm going to ever buy." Or that (rationalizing) how someday my sons won't enjoy them. In fact, my older, tactful son out of the blue, asked me: "Dad---when you die, can I have the Rolex?"----I replied: Sure son--would you like me to hurry up on that?"


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

I hate watches. I hate strapping them on my wrist, I hate looking at them, I hate everything about wrist watches and I especially hate people who like wrist watches...I just happen to have the most perfect wrist for watches. It's a cross I have to drag, eventually run through the chipper and scatter the chips around the shrubbery. I hate shrubbery, I hate pruning shrubs, I hate.......


----------



## ac7ss (Apr 24, 2017)

Well, UPS arrived just before I left for work with a new band for my Navihawk-AT. So I did a quick swap before leaving.

My wife looked at the watch and said "Is there enough on the watch face?"








I started to explain the 3 time zones, she lost interest quickly.

I buy watches, she buys jewelry and clothes. We call it even. The bills are paid.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

ac7ss said:


> I started to explain the 3 time zones, she lost interest quickly.


Brilliant!


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> Congrats on 10k posts Chrono - he was actually surprised when I told him ;-)


I think that's because most of them were posted by his darker side. He retains no memories of them when he reverts back to human form.

Or at least, that's what he told me...


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Ticonderoga said:


> Confession: I wanted to click "like," but I'm afraid for my soul.


I'm afraid for your soul as well, if this god you fear hath no sense of humor.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Robangel said:


> Slap me silly...
> My quirky brain just figured that the word 'realize'--as in "do you ""realize"" how frivolous this is?" can be constructed from the letters in the word 'rationalize' and we all know 'anal' is in 'analyze', but I can't find much of 'common sense' in any of those words.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

saturnine said:


> I'm afraid for your soul as well, if this god you fear hath no sense of humor.


The God I know made me in his image. I have a sense of humor and assume he does as well ;-)

But I can see where my post threw you, this:



Ticonderoga said:


> Confession: I wanted to click "like," but I'm afraid for my soul.


should have been this:

Confession: I wanted to click "like," but I'm afraid for my soul


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Confession: I tend to ignore confessions that are over 5 lines on mobile!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

it doesn't bother me.. but I "notice" when people are looking for $500+ "beater" watch... as my most expensive watch is ~$400ish 

but I don't care .. I like my watches.. I also like a watch that is in the $150~$300 range.. as you can wear it with pride.. generally nicer than watches 90+% of people have (if they have a watch at all) and it is not so valuable to make you a "target" for thieves or whatever.. also should something go wrong breaking / damaging a $300 watch is more tolerable than accidentally smashing a $10K watch into the door frame or whatever.

At the moment I'm working towards getting funds lined up for a ~$1k seiko Tuna.. which is my own personal grail watch (don't judge...i just love the Tuna)... however while it is a modest $1K~ watch I'm worried that it's higher price point will make me nervous while wearing it..


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I really don't understand people who sell used NATO straps, Perlon, and leather. I'm like Eww.... but what really gets me is that there are buyers out there for the accumulated detritus of the sellers. Surely, Perlon's not that expensive to buy new? Or even Maratac straps?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> I really don't understand people who sell used NATO straps, Perlon, and leather. I'm like Eww.... but what really gets me is that there are buyers out there for the accumulated detritus of the sellers. Surely, Perlon's not that expensive to buy new? Or even Maratac straps?


And that's not even getting into Chronopolis' stash of straps. It is simply unthinkable.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

This thread is still alive?  

Just as in the beginning of the thread and am STILL facepalming myself when I see what kind of watches people buy sometimes and consider them to be beautiful, often paying rediculous amounts of money for them. I guess taste is a very broad spectrum. Also it confirms that people will buy anything.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> I really don't understand people who sell used NATO straps, Perlon, and leather. I'm like Eww.... but what really gets me is that there are buyers out there for the accumulated detritus of the sellers. Surely, Perlon's not that expensive to buy new? Or even Maratac straps?


if you think that is bad... over at headfi they have a busy trade of used headphones..... even IEMs... dear god no... just no...


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Tanjecterly said:


> I really don't understand people who sell used NATO straps, Perlon, and leather. I'm like Eww.... but what really gets me is that there are buyers out there for the accumulated detritus of the sellers. Surely, Perlon's not that expensive to buy new? Or even Maratac straps?


You just throw a NATO in the wash in your pants pocket. If that isn't enough for you, you could soak it in baking soda. If it can neutralize HCL, I think it will neutralize any funk from a stranger's wrist. I see perlon as even less of a problem. Leather, well...


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Confession: I tend to ignore confessions that are over 5 lines on mobile!


I too confess to ignoring posts as soon as I see any of these words: Tho, cause, cos, cuz or u. I know it's bad, but I think less of the quality of post and writer. I feel better now that's in the open.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Ok, tiny confession here...but I realized today that I've been playing mind games with myself re my ridiculous "rotation" that certainly doesn't meet the spirit of that term as I go some weeks wearing only two or three watches and others wearing a different one on every day...some of them getting waylaid for months or even...years? (Yes. I found a mechanical and a G shock the other day that I know for a fact I have not worn in over 3 years...the shame).

Anyway. I like to play games with challenging myself to wear one watch as long as I can stand it and just change straps to suit my mood.

This is my current victim...on black Buffalo today for a nice conservative look. If I'm still wearing it tomorrow it will probably be on a crazy colored NATO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

atarione said:


> if you think that is bad... over at headfi they have a busy trade of used headphones..... even IEMs... dear god no... just no...


The lwvel of disgust this causes me...... i religiously clean my earbuds, like at least every other day. So. Effing. Gross.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

atarione said:


> if you think that is bad... over at headfi they have a busy trade of used headphones..... even IEMs... dear god no... just no...


I don't even touch my wife's headphones -- and I swap bodily fluids with her as often as possible because I love her. But I don't share ear wax or dermatitis crumbs with anyone, especially strangers. Which makes trying out headphones at the store a pure pain.

The worst isn't headphones. It's sunglasses. I can't count the number of times I got pink-eye because of some infected shades. I end up wiping down those things with Clorox wipes before trying them on.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> I really don't understand people who sell used NATO straps, Perlon, and leather. I'm like Eww.... but what really gets me is that there are buyers out there for the accumulated detritus of the sellers. Surely, Perlon's not that expensive to buy new? Or even Maratac straps?


I can understand people selling them, I just can't understand buying used any kind of strap save for metal. Kinda like buying used underwear... theres just some things that should be bought new.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Jtragic said:


> I can understand people selling them, I just can't understand buying used any kind of strap save for metal. Kinda like buying used underwear... theres just some things that should be bought new.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


If the internet's taught me anything it's that there's a roaring trade in used underwear...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Roaring trade?! Ugh. Might as well take a bath in bleach before.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Sevenmack said:


> I don't even touch my wife's headphones -- and I swap bodily fluids with her as often as possible because I love her. But I don't share ear wax or dermatitis crumbs with anyone, especially strangers. Which makes trying out headphones at the store a pure pain.
> 
> The worst isn't headphones. It's sunglasses. I can't count the number of times I got pink-eye because of some infected shades. I end up wiping down those things with Clorox wipes before trying them on.


I confess: Of this whole conversation, nothing grossed me out more than seeing, for the first time, the term "dermatitis crumbs."??


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

I don't follow this thread much. Too easy to spend an hour. BUT! I have an impulse rant today.

In general, I resent threads that begin with "Show me ...(whatever)" . Or worse yet, "Convince me to buy ..." (if you don't know, then why even bring it up?) The tone of it seems inexcusably rude and make me cringe. Something like, "Considering X, looking for recommendations" or something similar would be more appropriate.

Angry at myself because I responded to a similar thread this morning and now regret it because I don't want to encourage such boorish behavior.

Added: Reminded me of sitting in a bar at a nice restaurant in Toronto. Struck up a conversation with a lovely woman sitting next to me. When I mentioned that I was American, she said she knew that already. Puzzled, I asked how? She replied that when the bartender had asked what I wanted, my answer was "I'll have a glass of merlot". She said that most Canadians would have responded with "May I have ..." or at a minimum, added "please" at the end. She was right. That started a very interesting conversation about the differences between the US and Canada.


----------



## motogt68 (Apr 14, 2017)

Try a leather Zulu, you may find it is a nice alternative.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

As I am reading the last couple pages of this thread, there's a commercial on TV for a CPAP cleaner/sanitizer. So, I guess now you can share those, or even buy a used one!
I wonder if it'll work on watch straps????


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

I told my wife I'd sell the Citizen before I bought the Hamilton...I couldn't wait.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Keep both. She won't be able to tell the difference.



filthyj24 said:


> I told my wife I'd sell the Citizen before I bought the Hamilton...I couldn't wait.


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> Keep both. She won't be able to tell the difference.


I wish you were right...but she's an attorney. I'd be found guilty immediately.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> I don't follow this thread much. Too easy to spend an hour. BUT! I have an impulse rant today.
> 
> In general, I resent threads that begin with "Show me ...(whatever)" . Or worse yet, "Convince me to buy ..." (if you don't know, then why even bring it up?) The tone of it seems inexcusably rude and make me cringe. Something like, "Considering X, looking for recommendations" or something similar would be more appropriate.
> 
> ...


Think I should quit posting for awhile. Patience at a low threshold. Just put up a zinger of a post. Waiting for the mods to tell me to play nice.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

MacInFL said:


> In general, I resent threads that begin with "Show me ...(whatever)" . Or worse yet, "Convince me to buy ..." (if you don't know, then why even bring it up?) The tone of it seems inexcusably rude and make me cringe. Something like, "Considering X, looking for recommendations" or something similar would be more appropriate.


Hah. Mine is "Is there no love for/why isn't there more love for XYZ?"

Because this is not the XYZ forum!

Gah.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> Think I should quit posting for awhile. Patience at a low threshold. Just put up a zinger of a post. Waiting for the mods to tell me to play nice.


Snarky may not be super-nice or everyone's style, but also isn't specifically against the rules to be a little edgy! There's a lot of vitriol outside F71 on some of the other theme forums...and somehow people are not banned there so I don't worry about that at all in here. Frustration and outright personal attacks are very distinguishable. After all, if they banned everyone who was "Just slightly" rude or impatient with someone there wouldn't be much dialog left in some forums because they'd have no membership!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm rather sure it's been expressed 100's of times before, but there are some nice watches that have dial symbols/signage that just turn me off to the point that if not for their motif, I'd consider buying. 

Squale seems like a nice watch, but that cartoonish whale shark turns me off. 

The Lions holding up a shield on the Orient watches used to bug me--reminding me of tacky Chinese restaurant 'decor' but oddly, I'm kind of over that now---they make some watches that are nice enough to override that faux pas.

That silly dog on Lew and Huey? Not on my wrist. I have a pretty broad sense of humor, but that dog makes no sense, especially at their asking price. Maybe if they added a fire hydrant and it was a 'Moe and Curly' brand for $99.99, it'd be whimsically humorous enough for me to think: "Just roll with it--after all, everyone loves Curly'

I'm waiting for some fool to make a Rolex knock off with a clown 'court jester' head underneath the crown, just for the laffs of course, just for the laffs...


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Robangel said:


> I'm rather sure it's been expressed 100's of times before, but there are some nice watches that have dial symbols/signage that just turn me off to the point that if not for their motif, I'd consider buying.
> 
> Squale seems like a nice watch, but that cartoonish whale shark turns me off.
> 
> ...


I really like the Squale logo. The one I truly can't stand is Christopher Ward. The combination of the name and the fonts (both old and new) makes it seem like a fashion brand that also sells cheap suits at JC Penney.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

fishrose said:


> I really like the Squale logo. The one I truly can't stand is Christopher Ward. The combination of the name and the fonts (both old and new) makes it seem like a fashion brand that also sells cheap suits at JC Penney.


Re. Chrstopher Ward, I don't mind the name fonts, but the tulip shaped tip on the hour hands of some otherwise tasty watches (to me anyhow) really turn me off. I think some of their military style and watches with more 'business like' hands are pretty good.

But taste within an individual can change. I used to think Tudor took their watch hour hand design from rail road crossing gates and looked awful---now I love the Black Bay. I thought the Eterna KonTiki's looked ludicrous, even (crassly) expressing being suprised at how fond people were of 'these watches with the pizza slices on the dials'-----now I'd love to own one, but missed out on some great deals.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Due to recent pictures I saw I have to share my ...resents... for not integrated bracelets - especially shark mesh or "milanaise" ("pretentious?!? MOI?!") There is not one exception I find it acceptable on. The only watch that is allowed to wear, and to do it wonderfully so, is the PLOPROF. 

Now I said it. I feel better.


Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Every rule I have about watches get thrown out the window when I deal with Casio


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

chuasam said:


> Every rule I have about watches get thrown out the window when I deal with Casio


Such as?


----------



## chipmiester (Dec 8, 2013)

I can not stand rolex horrible over priced pieces of poo oh and add bell and ross to that def overpriced for what ya get just clever advertising. Now i feel better😀

Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

chipmiester said:


> I can not stand rolex horrible over priced pieces of poo oh and add bell and ross to that def overpriced for what ya get just clever advertising. Now i feel better
> 
> Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


First, a confession---I don't wear my Rolex Datejust that much anymore, as I feel that being over age 50, it's a bit pretentious. But I do wear a more subdued Omega. A Submariner is a little more versatile, but I have enough other brand's dive watches, some quite similar looking and don't really desire their Submariner model.

Rolex takes a lot of time creating extremely well made watches that while very over priced, nonetheless have tended to often fetch the about the same orginal price you paid twenty years later. Not too many products can claim that. Guess it's true--it takes money to make money.


----------



## chipmiester (Dec 8, 2013)

Robangel said:


> First, a confession---I don't wear my Rolex Datejust that much anymore, as I feel that being over age 50, it's a bit pretentious. But I do wear a more subdued Omega. A Submariner is a little more versatile, but I have enough other brand's dive watches, some quite similar looking and don't really desire their Submariner model.
> 
> Rolex takes a lot of time creating extremely well made watches that while very over priced, nonetheless have tended to often fetch the about the same orginal price you paid twenty years later. Not too many products can claim that. Guess it's true--it takes money to make money.


Just wear it if you like it. I just cant stand them and their new range is horrid. They are stupidly over priced and if people want to spend that kind of money on them then carry on but to me thats just more money than sense. I will give them one plus point though they do make their own movements so kudos for that.but bell and ross now thats thats very clever advertising and image making. Mid range build watches at high range prices very clever but still welll over priced!! But at the end of the day you like what you like and thats cool with me ?

Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I own an Homage to a TIMEX.Extremely inexpensive famous watch Homage club. - Page 64:roll:


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

jupiter6 said:


> Such as?


not more than 2 new watches a year...hahaah
not more than 3 or 4 watches of the same type *LOL* Gshock galore
the dead zone of $50 to $500 is full of amazing Casio watches
don't buy the same watch in different colours (thanks GShock)
take care of your watches *hahahah Gshock*
not more than 40mm hahaha
the simple rules


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Robangel said:


> I thought the Eterna KonTiki's looked ludicrous... now I'd love to own one, but missed out on some great deals.


KonTiki!


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

Received my first Bonetto Cinturini strap this weekend. 

I confess I spent several minutes sniffing the rubber and even the envelope it came in... Mmm vanilla. I convinced my girlfriend to give it a try, "Honey, smell my strap! Smell it, smell it, you have to smell it!" She thinks I'm crazy.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> KonTiki!
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11898498&d=1490579232"]
> 
> 
> ...


Im in love........


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Im in love........


The white/blue KonTiki is gorgeous. I don't like the black/silver one nearly as much, but I like the NTH homage of it a bit better.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

fishrose said:


> The white/blue KonTiki is gorgeous. I don't like the black/silver one nearly as much, but I like the NTH homage of it a bit better.


I dig both, however the white and blue blows the black and silver out of the water! Plus, blue and white goes with Dodgers, Yankees, and Cowboys hats!


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I just listed a watch I quite fancy up for trade. I put a great deal of thought into this one and only time will tell if it sorts. I must admit to being nervous this time.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

My SNKL23 just had its first encounter with a steel doorframe at work. I guess I should be thankful that I didn't break the crystal, but there's a tiny little ding on the top of one of the lugs. Hopefully it'll buff out with a ScotchBrite.


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

c0bra said:


> Received my first Bonetto Cinturini strap this weekend.
> 
> I confess I spent several minutes sniffing the rubber and even the envelope it came in... Mmm vanilla. I convinced my girlfriend to give it a try, "Honey, smell my strap! Smell it, smell it, you have to smell it!" She thinks I'm crazy.


I did the same!

"Smell my strap!" I think she thought I had developed a rather odd fetish...


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

hairythomas said:


> I did the same!
> "Smell my strap!" I think she thought I had developed a rather odd fetish...


You guys think your wife thinks you're crazy? Wait until you get caught sniffing your wrist at work!


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

Ten-Ten said:


> You guys think your wife thinks you're crazy? Wait until you get caught sniffing your wrist at work!


Yeah, but that has nothing to do with your watch...


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I got one of these vanilla scented tropics (was even wearing it today) and I dislike it. When warm, humid and mixed with my sweat it smells...rather odd and not pleasing at all. Can't follow THAT hype 

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

James Haury said:


> I own an Homage to a TIMEX.Extremely inexpensive famous watch Homage club. - Page 64:roll:


Lol. Now I am waiting for a Vostok homage.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Sevenmack said:


> KonTiki!


Beautiful photos, thank you for sharing.



Fluffyfreak505 said:


> I dig both, however the white and blue blows the black and silver out of the water! Plus, blue and white goes with Dodgers, Yankees, and Cowboys hats!


Aaaaaannnnd now I hate it.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

saturnine said:


> Beautiful photos, thank you for sharing.
> 
> Aaaaaannnnd now I hate it.


you hate winners?


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> you hate winners?


When it's not the team I have a vested interest* in, yes.

*i.e., bought some of their merchandise &/or happen to have lived or currently live within the same nebulous geographical area.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm going to buy a Shinola or Filson (made by Shinola) at some point.. some of them are beautiful.. look like a million bucks..

99% I will buy one because I like them and 1% will be to spite the haters of Shinola.. (or maybe like 5%??)

saw a fantastic filson at tjmax today.. but I didn't want to spent $300 on it.. but it was fantastic looking makes a lot of "swiss" quartz watches look like hot garbage..

I really dig that shinola is at least trying to bring jobs to USA.. 

haters going to hate I guess.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

atarione said:


> I'm going to buy a Shinola or Filson (made by Shinola) at some point.. some of them are beautiful.. look like a million bucks..
> 
> 99% I will buy one because I like them and 1% will be to spite the haters of Shinola.. (or maybe like 5%??)
> 
> ...


I agree with every sentiment in here 100%. I've had Filson on my watchrecon list for a while now! Just biding my time for the right one...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Decided to come back to the forum and maybe pick up a new dive watch on sale this coming week. I've been looking around, and I'm bored. I not only can't find anything new that interests me, I want to sell what I still have and wear nothing. It feels refreshing in a way. 
Good thing I'm too tired to post my watches right now, but if this persists through the weekend, I'll be remembering my watches come there holiday. . .

Is there life post WUS?


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> I agree with every sentiment in here 100%. I've had Filson on my watchrecon list for a while now! Just biding my time for the right one...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A coworker wears one. Nice watch.

Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## ac7ss (Apr 24, 2017)

Had a co-worker bring in his "Prize" watch today to show me.

Invicta Subaqua 16877.








The sweep second hand was resting at 59 seconds, I tried using the chrono and resetting it, it returned to 59.  I was kind enough to set the chrono at one second before screwing down the pushbuttons, so it will at least look good. 
And then I looked up the price on Joma, Apparently he thought he had a good deal based on the MSRP. He was disappointed when I told him the Joma price I found.

A monster in size and weight.

I hope he is happy with it.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

ac7ss said:


> Had a co-worker bring in his "Prize" watch today to show me.
> 
> Invicta Subaqua 16877.
> View attachment 11910602
> ...


I hate to send you back near that watch (wear proper protection!) but that appears to be a quartz model, and quartz chronos usually have a hands adjust. Check out page 26 in the manual at https://cdn.invictawatch.com/www//manuals/invicta-instructionmanual.pdf .


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Time to pay the dues:

1) I love invictas because they are cheap, and very modifiable (anything you do to them makes them better), but amongst all the watch related material on my computer, I am too proud to name a directory "invicta", so I named it SII after the maker of many of their movements so I could seem like an elitist watch snob instead if a clueless fashion watch collector

2) I don't know which is more embarassing - the other day I forgot to wind a watch I know is a manual wind and it stopped, or that I wore it all morning before I realized it.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

ac7ss said:


> Had a co-worker bring in his "Prize" watch today to show me.
> 
> Invicta Subaqua 16877.
> 
> ...


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

- I don't like wearing homages that come directly from the company that makes them ... but love to wear the homages that I "create" by modding 8926OBs (which is itself a shameless homage). 

- When I see a quartz movement, I think "fashion watch." Stupid and incorrect in many instances, but I can't stop ...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I experience a bit of joy whenever I go from light to dark during everyday situations (drive under a bridge, go into a dark room, etc.) and the lume on my watch lights up.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> I experience a bit of joy whenever I go from light to dark during everyday situations (drive under a bridge, go into a dark room, etc.) and the lume on my watch lights up.


Totally agree. My inner 10 year old grins 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Peteworrall said:


> Totally agree. My inner 10 year old grins


Indeed. My 8yr old discovered some of his hot wheels wheels glow in the dark, so he's always asking me to turn off the lights. And he's asking for a fidget spinner & I've seen some GITD ones. Even though he's rarely still up when it's dark & I certainly don't need him playing w/it when he should be sleeping - I want to get it for him.

Probably goes back to our origins, light (& things that glow) are a source of security in the darkness. Although electronics & appliance makers are getting carried away w/LEDs on everything.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Decided to come back to the forum and maybe pick up a new dive watch on sale this coming week. I've been looking around, and I'm bored. I not only can't find anything new that interests me, I want to sell what I still have and wear nothing. It feels refreshing in a way.
> Good thing I'm too tired to post my watches right now, but if this persists through the weekend, I'll be remembering my watches come there holiday. . .
> 
> Is there life post WUS?


You definitely went at it as hard as anybody I recall here; I'm not surprised at your burnout.

The buying and selling and buying and selling and buying of the same watch might have been a sign. ;-)

I'm reaching a point, about 70+ watches in, that I'll see things I like, but then think, "But my _________ already covers that niche in my collection."

I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> I experience a bit of joy whenever I go from light to dark during everyday situations (drive under a bridge, go into a dark room, etc.) and the lume on my watch lights up.


I captured that in a GIF here on WUS once:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/eterna-kontiki-adventurers-individualists-3014034-34.html#post31739874


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> You definitely went at it as hard as anybody I recall here; I'm not surprised at your burnout.
> 
> The buying and selling and buying and selling and buying of the same watch might have been a sign. ;-)
> 
> ...


Wut?! I've only owned five Sumos and five X-winds!



Things are better today. I was excited to choose my watch this morning. Phew!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

There is nothing like the moment when you have money in your PayPal account and are saving up for a grail. 

That said, I am also experiencing some watch burnout (or is it ennui?) so I'm becoming more critical of the watch offerings at hand and asking myself this question -- do I really want it? (Don't ask me if I really need it, because I don't.)


----------



## ac7ss (Apr 24, 2017)

jisham said:


> I hate to send you back near that watch (wear proper protection!) but that appears to be a quartz model, and quartz chronos usually have a hands adjust. Check out page 26 in the manual at https://cdn.invictawatch.com/www//manuals/invicta-instructionmanual.pdf .


Thanks, I will drop him a note to bring it in. I don't mind helping him get the most out of it. 
Yes, it's quartz.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I captured that in a GIF here on WUS once:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/eterna-kontiki-adventurers-individualists-3014034-34.html#post31739874


Yep I remember that one |>


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

ac7ss said:


> jisham said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to send you back near that watch (wear proper protection!) but that appears to be a quartz model, and quartz chronos usually have a hands adjust. Check out page 26 in the manual at https://cdn.invictawatch.com/www//manuals/invicta-instructionmanual.pdf .
> ...


It should be a ronda quartz movement, 520 i think. My invicta excursion has thay same setup


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

April/May update:

- I'm waiting for Bulova to release watches with sweeping second in 37-38mm cases;

- still no love for NATOs and bracelets;

- I've started to pause movies/TV series to check what watches actors wear;

- recently I've put one of my watches for sale on local eBay-like site - it gained about dozen followers but when the auction has ended only two guys placed bids, so it went quite cheap, bummer.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

No matter how many straps I buy, I seem always in need of _just_ one more.


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

Finally finished reading every single post in this thread. Phew, I'm exhausted. Now to celebrate by posting some confessions:

1. I wonder if Rocat gets excited every time he sees me post a pic of the watch he sold me.

2. I don't usually wear a watch when I get home. However, when I received a new watch that was delivered earlier in the day, I wore it for a couple hours in my PJs before bedtime because I couldn't wait until the next day.

3. I walk through a tunnel everyday. I like to take a look at my watch to admire the lume and have even taken some pictures. I'm disappointed when I look at a watch and find out it doesn't have lume. Now I want more watches with lume.









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Once you go full-on lume, you can never go back.


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 5, 2017)

pr0t0n said:


> April/May update:
> 
> - I'm waiting for Bulova to release watches with sweeping second in 37-38mm cases;
> 
> ...


This is why I always place the starting bid at the absolute lowest I will take without feeling depressed. I may not get as many follows but at least I won't be disappointed...

Confession: I have a 20 watch box with more than 20 watches and seriously considering buying another box.


----------



## Dalen (Dec 12, 2016)

I've never owned a watch box, just never felt the need. My watches hang out in different locations depending upon type. The solars hangout on a window sill in my bedroom on the west side of the house to catch the afternoon sun. All the quartz are in a drawer in the closet, they need no special care. And the autos are on the bathroom counter because they require the most attention.


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 5, 2017)

Dalen said:


> I've never owned a watch box, just never felt the need. My watches hang out in different locations depending upon type. The solars hangout on a window sill in my bedroom on the west side of the house to catch the afternoon sun. All the quartz are in a drawer in the closet, they need no special care. And the autos are on the bathroom counter because they require the most attention.


I gotta say that is brilliant! I don't have enough solar (only 1 haha) to warrant a dedicated location. A few quartz that could see some drawer duty.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

atarione said:


> I'm going to buy a Shinola or Filson (made by Shinola) at some point.. some of them are beautiful.. look like a million bucks..
> 
> 99% I will buy one because I like them and 1% will be to spite the haters of Shinola.. (or maybe like 5%??)
> 
> ...


Some of those Filson's look good but neither of the TJMax locations near me only carry garbage Diesel watches.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Rocat said:


> Some of those Filson's look good but neither of the TJMax locations near me only carry garbage Diesel watches.


good to know im not the only one that thinks Diesel are trash.


----------



## ac7ss (Apr 24, 2017)

Tanjecterly said:


> Once you go full-on lume, you can never go back.


----------



## ac7ss (Apr 24, 2017)

I have no problem with cheap watches.

But cannot stand fake subdials.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

pr0t0n said:


> April/May update:
> 
> - I'm waiting for Bulova to release watches with sweeping second in 37-38mm cases;


They make them, I just worked on a 36mm Bulova with a sweep seconds hand that needed a new battery and the owner wanted the bracelet replaced with a strap... so I did.

And then I gave the Ladies' Precisionist Winterpark back to my wife ;-)

Serious answer: they came up with a newer movement that's rated for slightly lower accuracy but will fit in watches in the ~35-36mm size class. That's about as small as they can possibly go as they use CR2016 batteries -- the '20' part of the model means 20mm across. They're big batteries.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Upon my last acquisition I finally learned something about me: I like when my watch gets noticed, I even like to talk about it. But these two things also make me feel uncomfortable at the same time. It's the same ambivalent feeling you have, when you hit the "buy" button on a piece you shouldn't buy, but it is the last one of a limited edition/last one/really special/you name it. And by "shouldn't buy" I mean shouldn't buy, because the last purchase is still on its way/a couple of days old/too recent in general. 

On the other hand I never start a conversation about my watches myself. I always wait  




Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

ac7ss said:


> I have no problem with cheap watches.
> 
> But cannot stand fake subdials.


Fake subdials make me sad that metal, plastic, batteries etc. were wasted in their production. Like "you're throwing the Earth away for _this??_" I could have used that to make really useful stuff like pogs or those little flowers that dance when you put them in the sun or those hats that hold two cans of beer and a straw...


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Dalen said:


> I've never owned a watch box, just never felt the need. My watches hang out in different locations depending upon type. The solars hangout on a window sill in my bedroom on the west side of the house to catch the afternoon sun. All the quartz are in a drawer in the closet, they need no special care. And the autos are on the bathroom counter because they require the most attention.


You guys without watch boxes must not have cats. I know as soon as I leave a watch on any high surface my cat will show up like a ninja. Then he'll look me in the eye as he calmly knocks it off the counter.

Luckily this has never happened. But I pretty much never take a watch off unless it goes in the box.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

ac7ss said:


> I have no problem with cheap watches.
> 
> But cannot stand fake subdials.


I think the true true confession would be if you _like_ fake subdials, wouldn't it?


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

ac7ss said:


> I have no problem with cheap watches.
> 
> But cannot stand fake subdials.


Fake subdials drive me up a wall!!


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

OvrSteer said:


> They make them, I just worked on a 36mm Bulova with a sweep seconds hand that needed a new battery and the owner wanted the bracelet replaced with a strap... so I did.
> 
> And then I gave the Ladies' Precisionist Winterpark back to my wife ;-)
> 
> Serious answer: they came up with a newer movement that's rated for slightly lower accuracy but will fit in watches in the ~35-36mm size class. That's about as small as they can possibly go as they use CR2016 batteries -- the '20' part of the model means 20mm across. They're big batteries.


Are You sure? I've looked at Amazon and they have few ladies' Precisionist in around 30mm cases.

That's what my choice is - ladies watches (almost all white or golden, mostly with diamond-like finishing) or over 40mm pieces which look on my wrist like I've nicked it from my older non-existent beefy brother (yeah, yeah - 'man up, dude', blah, blah .



Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Upon my last acquisition I finally learned something about me: I like when my watch gets noticed, I even like to talk about it. But these two things also make me feel uncomfortable at the same time. It's the same ambivalent feeling you have, when you hit the "buy" button on a piece you shouldn't buy, but it is the last one of a limited edition/last one/really special/you name it. And by "shouldn't buy" I mean shouldn't buy, because the last purchase is still on its way/a couple of days old/too recent in general.


I also have this 'double-edged' feeling, but with slightly different background. One side is _'nice - someone's noticed'_' but the other thinks _'oh, it sticks out, I'm not sure I should throw my money out the window like that' _.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Dalen said:


> I've never owned a watch box, just never felt the need. My watches hang out in different locations depending upon type. The solars hangout on a window sill in my bedroom on the west side of the house to catch the afternoon sun. All the quartz are in a drawer in the closet, they need no special care. And the autos are on the bathroom counter because they require the most attention.


My G-shock has a special spot in the one window where it can both get enough sun to recharge, and get enough of a radio signal to re-sync every night. But I leave it in the protective foam and tuna-tin it was sold in to protect it from the ninja-cat trying to test it's g-shock-iness.

Be careful with the autos on the bathroom counter - it can be a wet environment, Make sure they are all at least "water resist" and all the screw-downs are screwed down.

Confession:

I checked my email this morning, and was surprised to see that I had bid on a watch on eBay last night. Then I remembered: oh yeah, I did! when I was tired and on the happy side of two-tree adult beverages. I thought I must bid on it, because I couldn't let it go for THAT price, then I was afraid that I would end up getting it for THIS price. I was relieved this morning to see that some other idiot was willing to pay an even more unreasonable price than this idiot was willing to


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

pr0t0n said:


> Are You sure? I've looked at Amazon and they have few ladies' Precisionist in around 30mm cases.


Most of the ladies precisionists skew a little larger than that just because the movement is about 25mm wide, but yeah... originally it was a technology issue, but Bulova has been able to shrink the movement so that it could fit.

They just choose not to. I can't relate as 40mm watches look petite on me so I have the opposite problem. All the 38mm and 40mm micro brands coming out are useless :-(


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Confession, I don't know which is proper:

Seconds hand

Second hand


----------



## karish (Feb 10, 2017)

why are automatics still so expensive? watches are just accessories now.


----------



## AlexAllen (Dec 3, 2015)

This is more of a revelation than a confession, but I'll put it here. It took coming to f71 to figure it out. It took rejecting dozens of watches with no significant barrier to ownership other than taste.

I thought that one was too big, another too small, one too sporty, another too austere, one too thick, another too thin ...

I though I "just didn't like" dive watches, just didn't like chronographs, just didn't like display casebacks, just didn't like tourbillions, just didn't like pvd coating, just didn't like wafer-thin quartz ...

... but the truth was simpler.

My "confession" is that I really don't particularly like watches; I just like stories.

I don't _dislike_ watches. I have three. I bought

 one for the brand;
 one for nostalgia; and
 one because it's from a favorite movie.

I love those watches, but I wouldn't love them much less if they were nostalgic, esteemed, or beloved neckties. I do prefer wearing a watch, and I do enjoy some more than others, but I don't have any particular affinity for the incidental characteristics (case size, material, indices) of the watches I own. There is no fit, finish, or "execution" that could entice me to buy another watch--but a Wikipedia article might.


----------



## ac7ss (Apr 24, 2017)

karish said:


> why are automatics still so expensive? watches are just accessories now.


At an entry level of $60 for a simple, reliable automatic, I don't see it as expensive. Yes, it is more than a $5 quartz special at WalMart, but will last longer.

Yes, some automatics cost more than my house, I am not in that market. None of my automatics cost me more than $200. In fact my more expensive watches are quartz.

Buy what you like. Nobody will judge unless you try to claim it is better than theirs. I like high beat automatics, most people wouldn't notice the sweep hand on my B-UHR or Accutron (not an automatic) unless I pointed it out to them. It's my wrist, for me to look at. If you are buying a watch to impress someone, good luck. There will always be better and costlier watches out there.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

saturnine said:


> Confession, I don't know which is proper:
> 
> Seconds hand
> 
> Second hand


I think it's 'second hand', but logic/reason tells me it should be 'seconds hand', because second hand is the minute hand (or should be 'minutes hand'? . Edit: I stand corrected .


----------



## ac7ss (Apr 24, 2017)

It's the Seconds hand. It counts the seconds (Second division of an hour).


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes, the third hand is the seconds hand.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

karish said:


> why are automatics still so expensive? watches are just accessories now.


Because the perspective of one's opinions is relative to context.


----------



## ac7ss (Apr 24, 2017)

TC: I just shopped for an $8 watch just to post here every so often.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I need help tonight. I'm in a poke-the-bear kind of mood. Wanting to go to the Rolex forum and post homage pics.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ac7ss (Apr 24, 2017)

Capt Obvious said:


> I need help tonight. I'm in a poke-the-bear kind of mood. Wanting to go to the Rolex forum and post homage pics.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You can search my posts and repost my Parnis GMT. Just trying to help another 3rd shifter.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> I need help tonight. I'm in a poke-the-bear kind of mood. Wanting to go to the Rolex forum and post homage pics.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Im so down to watch this debacle!


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm soon to replace my 8 year old Windows Vista computer with a Windows 8 machine. I got the "new" computer, just need to buy anti virus software for it then I can make the big switch. I bought the old Gateway in the summer of 2009-talk about gettin' my money's worth out of that thing


----------



## ac7ss (Apr 24, 2017)

Good job getting an 8 instead of a 10! (Time to update your sig line.)

TC: Just finished reading ALL of this thread. Now to find another to binge read while at work.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Confession, I don't know which is proper:
> 
> Seconds hand
> 
> Second hand


 I don't know much of anything, but I always figured it was "seconds" hand - it's actually the *third* hand on most watches, although the real watchmaker's will probably tell me it's driven by the fourth wheel and should be a "fourth" hand.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> I'm soon to replace my 8 year old Windows Vista computer with a Windows 8 machine. I got the "new" computer, just need to buy anti virus software for it then I can make the big switch. I bought the old Gateway in the summer of 2009-talk about gettin' my money's worth out of that thing


I have a Gateway laptop in the garage that I bought in 2007. Vista is long gone but it runs Linux just fine.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

ac7ss said:


> It's the Seconds hand. It counts the seconds (Second division of an hour).


Thanks. That is the logical assumption (being plural), I just can't recall hearing "seconds" hand often, even on this forum.



ac7ss said:


> Good job getting an 8 instead of a 10! (Time to update your sig line.)
> 
> TC: Just finished reading ALL of this thread. Now to find another to binge read while at work.


I don't keep up w/it (Windows revisions) like I used to but I've been happy w/10; though I'm not a poweruser. 8 vs 10 always seemed like a 95 vs 98 thing to me. I'd like to put Linux on an old laptop, but I don't really know what I'd do w/it.



jisham said:


> I don't know much of anything, but I always figured it was "seconds" hand - it's actually the *third* hand on most watches, although the real watchmaker's will probably tell me it's driven by the fourth wheel and should be a "fourth" hand.


Glad I'm not the only one that doesn't know shiitake.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

second vs seconds: context dependent in my world.

If it is being spoken or used in the vernacular, it is singular. (hour hand, minute hand and second hand when you teach a kid how to tell time)
If it is written or used technically then it is plural. (for the sake of clarity to differentiate between 1st 2nd 3rd... and hour min seconds)

eg "All right kids, when the second hand hits the 6 the race is on".
eg "The seconds hand on my quartz hits all the marks".


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

cayabo said:


> second vs seconds: context dependent in my world.
> 
> If it is being spoken or used in the vernacular, it is singular. (hour hand, minute hand and second hand when you teach a kid how to tell time)
> If it is written or used technically then it is plural. (for the sake of clarity to differentiate between 1st 2nd 3rd... and hour min seconds)
> ...


What about "the second's hand"?

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Take the price of gas - two dollars and forty five cents per gallon.
Take the time - two forty five and twelve seconds.

We say dollars and cents and seconds but we don't say hours or minutes???

It's like the hours and minutes are too regal to enter the pedantic fray that seconds and cents live in.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I confess that I have never reported a post by another member until today. 7 speed posts by a newb in the same thread all within a few minutes of each other. I felt a bit like a snitch rat for reporting it too, he probably has a nice watch to sell....


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Reattaching large, overly snug solid end links are sometimes a big, giant, patience sucking, major undertaking. And I am not a fan of lug holes to close to the watch case. You have no room to wiggle that spring bar into place. 

I feel better now. Thank you.


----------



## ac7ss (Apr 24, 2017)

cayabo said:


> We say dollars and cents and seconds but we don't say hours or minutes???


Military time is spoken in hours. i.e. 7:30 PM is spoken as "19 30 hours".
WWV reads out the time as "19 hours, 30 minutes Universal Standard Time."


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> I confess that I have never reported a post by another member until today. 7 speed posts by a newb in the same thread all within a few minutes of each other. I felt a bit like a snitch rat for reporting it too, he probably has a nice watch to sell....


I counted 8 posts. Also reported for the first time and also feel a bit like a snitch. But there really was no value added by any of the posts. He didn't even quote the posts he was commenting on.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I admit that I am unsure of what to do with my Citizen BN0111. One of the things I love about it is also what I hate. I love the single piece Duratect Titanium case. But this also means it will cost more down the road to repair versus my other Citizens.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess that the thrill is gone. It's gone away from me. The thrill is gone, baby. The thrill is gone away from me. Although I'll still live on, so lonely I'll be.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Nothing ever *goes away until* it has taught us what we need to know!



Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess that the thrill is gone. It's gone away from me. The thrill is gone, baby. The thrill is gone away from me. Although I'll still live on, so lonely I'll be.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

saturnine said:


> Confession, I don't know which is proper:
> 
> Seconds hand
> 
> Second hand


First hand: new.
Second hand: used.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Sabadabadoo said:


> First hand: new.
> Second hand: used.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In my parts bin I have both a first hand seconds hand and second hand seconds hand.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Tonight I bid on a watch I no longer want because I was bored at my in-laws house. Now I'm hoping someone here buys it. Or the seller secretly outbids me to avoid taking a loss. Either will work.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Tonight I bid on a watch I no longer want because I was bored at my in-laws house. Now I'm hoping someone here buys it. Or the seller secretly outbids me to avoid taking a loss. Either will work.


What is it?

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> What is it?
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


Right after you posted that, I was outbid, so it's history.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

I get a chuckle out of the jokers who post Invictas in Rolex threads.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

eljay said:


> I get a chuckle out of the jokers who post Invictas in Rolex threads.


Link?


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Lume shots...

WUS thread:









Real life:


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> First hand: new.
> Second hand: used.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Isn't second hand spelled "LNIB" ??


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

At our Son's 5th grade graduation ceremony (really!? Graduation!?) I commented on a watch a Dad was seated next to me. I only caught a glimpse out of the corner of my eye so as not to come off as a weirdo. I said, "Nice Breiting." His reply, "It's an Invicta." I think I made his day.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Rocat said:


> At our Son's 5th grade graduation ceremony (really!? Graduation!?) I commented on a watch a Dad was seated next to me. I only caught a glimpse out of the corner of my eye so as not to come off as a weirdo. I said, "Nice Breiting." His reply, "It's an Invicta." I think I made his day.


+1 for honesty.

I have attended 2 graduations for my children who have yet to leave elementary school...but at least they were short & sweet (singing! dancing!).


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

saturnine said:


> +1 for honesty.
> 
> I have attended 2 graduations for my children who have yet to leave elementary school...but at least they were short & sweet (singing! dancing!).


My kid worked his butt off to be in Eagles and Beta Honors and they're giving out award for participation. They were giving out such nonsense awards. I was waiting for the Cafeteria Staff to give out awards for the "Best Eater of Lunch" or "The one who cleaned his/her tray the best each day". Good Grief. LOL

Back to watch confessions:

I don't care if it is a Limited production run or not, The Green Seiko Turtle of over priced.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Rocat said:


> They were giving out such nonsense awards.


A child's ability to deal with failure is one of the best predictors of future success...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Amen.



cayabo said:


> A child's ability to deal with failure is one of the best predictors of future success...


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

cayabo said:


> A child's ability to deal with failure is one of the best predictors of future success...


And if the behavior of most 18-25 yos is any indication, they cant handle failure of any kind.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> And if the behavior of most 18-25 yos is any indication, they cant handle failure of any kind.


UNLIKE THE MONUMENT TO SMRT BEHAVIOR / ABILITY TO COPE WITH MISFORTUNE... I'm sure we all were at 18~25... lol...I fell off the hood of a moving car ..goofing around when I was 18.. and put my fist through a wall in a punch-up at 22~..... and got so mad at my boss I quit my job with no plan b in my early 20s also... in fairness I was well and truly pissed for the first two of those examples.. if that helps..oh wait...

I get what you are saying .. but through the course of human history people have thought the "kids" coming up after them were ill prepared /fools..

/dear god what if everyone has been right and it has just been getting worse and worse?? meh...

trying to get back on point... what these kids need is a watch...that would help???


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

atarione said:


> UNLIKE THE MONUMENT TO SMRT BEHAVIOR / ABILITY TO COPE WITH MISFORTUNE... I'm sure we all were at 18~25... lol...I fell off the hood of a moving car ..goofing around when I was 18.. and put my fist through a wall in a punch-up at 22~..... and got so mad at my boss I quit my job with no plan b in my early 20s also... in fairness I was well and truly pissed for the first two of those examples.. if that helps..oh wait...
> 
> I get what you are saying .. but through the course of human history people have thought the "kids" coming up after them were ill prepare /fools..
> 
> ...


Yes, if only they could grow up and enter the Rolex vs Omega debate.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

atarione said:


> UNLIKE THE MONUMENT TO SMRT BEHAVIOR / ABILITY TO COPE WITH MISFORTUNE... I'm sure we all were at 18~25... lol...I fell off the hood of a moving car ..goofing around when I was 18.. and put my fist through a wall in a punch-up at 22~..... and got so mad at my boss I quit my job with no plan b in my early 20s also... in fairness I was well and truly pissed for the first two of those examples.. if that helps..oh wait...
> 
> I get what you are saying .. but through the course of human history people have thought the "kids" coming up after them were ill prepared /fools..
> 
> ...


Pull up your pants! Use a belt! Cut your hair! Only girls wear earrings! And GET OFF MY LAWN! Oh God, I sound like my crotchety old neighbor when I was growing up. LOL

Not sure, but I believe his name was Kubby. 

Back to watch confessions. I tend to go through the trouble of winding and setting the day/date on a mechanical watch the night before I plan to wear it, only to not wear the watch the next day.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Pull up your pants! Use a belt! Cut your hair! Only girls wear earrings! And GET OFF MY LAWN! Oh God, I sound like my my crotchety old neighbor when I was growing up. LOL
> 
> Back to watch confessions. I tend to go through the trouble of winding and setting the day/date on a mechanical watch the night before I plan to wear it, only to not wear the watch the next day.


40 some year old me would have about zero patience for 18yr old me...

also yes.. I know right.. I do that all the time plan on wearing something then totally wear something else instead..


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> And if the behavior of most 18-25 yos is any indication, they cant handle failure of any kind.


I would ask you to please stop perpetuating the gross generalization that my generation is "soft" or "snowflakes". Yes there is a population sample that can't handle making breakfast in the morning because it offends them. However, the vast majority of my peers whom I am close to are very hard working and steadfast individuals. I would say we are well versed in overcoming adversity in many forms. We readily accept and overcome challenging situations including social and economic climates, and failures by our own doing. It may not be apparent now, but in time you'll see how our actions now will cause our future to have a more desirable trajectory than the one it is currently on.

So that being said, please ignore the media's perception of the 18-25 year old age group, as it is not a true representative sample size by which my generation is represented.

Now back to watches!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Fluffyfreak505 said:
> 
> 
> > And if the behavior of most 18-25 yos is any indication, they cant handle failure of any kind.
> ...


As i said most, my friends kid is 19, and hes a great kid. However, this other kid i worked with as a school custodian complained about everything, knowing full well our job is not a cakewalk.

Thats a nice watch btw heres a pic of a gaudy hublot i want!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Oh, and i would probably knock 19 y/o me out cold, i thought i was hell on wheels and the baddest of the bad then.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Confession:

For years I wore only a 44mm watch. It was a gift, and while I liked it, I wasn't "into" watches. L2L has never been am issue either as my wrist is fairly flat. I rarely have overhang on any but the largest watches, which I detest (for both their size and their overbearing style).

I find myself preferring 38mm- 40mm so much more now (I even flirt with 36mm from time to time)! It took a while to get used to the aesthetic of a smaller diameter watch but seriously, the "it's just too small for me" arguement is only in the mind! I mean, it's ok if someone thinks that. I don't care either way! All I'm saying is that it's a personal challenge to either move on from that thinking, or not. I chose to give the 38-40mm size a fair shake! And I'm not talking a few days. It took a few weeks to really acclimate my brain to the aesthetic, and a few months to fall in love with the size. I just hate to fall into an absolutist way of thinking for anything!

For instance, several years ago I bought a Seiko snzg15 because I liked the style and the size (42mm).







Yet today, I find myself looking at more and more pics of its smaller cousin the snk809. A watch that is half the price of the snzg15 and nearly 5mm smaller!







(not my pic)

I don't need both, but we all know what's bound to happen!

for context: I have a fairly average size wrist at 7.5" (7.75" on a hot/humid day).

Bottom line for me is this:

It takes a DRASTICALLY small watch to look "too small" on any guys wrist (large or small), but it only takes a SLIGHTLY too big watch to look far too large for a guys wrist! And the fact of the matter is, I judge the latter with harsh scorn and compensatory assumptions, and the former none at all!

We're all human-kind. Be both! Even online!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

I like the SNK, but i feel it is far too small for me. Wish it didnt, id own several


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I reeeeeaaaally love the look of vintage watches ..but finding them is a hassle, maintaining them is a hassle.. they seem to be finicky because they are old..

if I had a time machine I go back in time and **** punch h*tler then spring forwards to the seventies and buy 100 watches and then come back to now.... no who am I kidding I jump to 78' and stay there... DISCO BABY!!!!

also ... I almost bought this from India watch today.. supposedly NOS ..but ??? it is very kewl looking.. but I didn't want to spend $40~ on a watch from India as the one other such watch i bought is a total pile of junk..


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

My faith in humanity was restored after sending a PD Chrono in titanium to SWI group for warranty work, only to be refused delivery (gone out of business) but an AD in Germany honored SWI's warranty and completed the service.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

cayabo said:


> A child's ability to deal with failure is one of the best predictors of future success...


The more we award the most trivial of accomplishments, the more we create the most trivial of people.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I would ask you to please stop perpetuating the gross generalization that my generation is "soft" or "snowflakes". Yes there is a population sample that can't handle making breakfast in the morning because it offends them. However, the vast majority of my peers whom I am close to are very hard working and steadfast individuals. I would say we are well versed in overcoming adversity in many forms. We readily accept and overcome challenging situations including social and economic climates, and failures by our own doing. It may not be apparent now, but in time you'll see how our actions now will cause our future to have a more desirable trajectory than the one it is currently on.
> 
> So that being said, please ignore the media's perception of the 18-25 year old age group, as it is not a true representative sample size by which my generation is represented.
> 
> Now back to watches!


I sincerely hope you are correct.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I would ask you to please stop perpetuating the gross generalization that my generation is "soft" or "snowflakes". Yes there is a population sample that can't handle making breakfast in the morning because it offends them. However, the vast majority of my peers whom I am close to are very hard working and steadfast individuals. I would say we are well versed in overcoming adversity in many forms. We readily accept and overcome challenging situations including social and economic climates, and failures by our own doing.


Agreed. My father-in-law reminded me this weekend that his parents' generation thought Baby Boomers were "too soft", "couldn't handle failure" and were lazy. The Baby Boomers, by the way, is the generation that gave us the smartphone, personal computers, the Internet, Jimi Hendrix, Hip-Hop, and a whole lot of other nice things we now enjoy.

My grandfather once noted that his father and others in the generation that fought World War I thought him and his peers too soft, lazy, and unable to handle failure. We are talking about what many would call the Greatest Generation this country ever had, the one that overcame the Great Depression, ended the Second World War, kept the world from a third, ended Jim Crow segregation, and gave us lasers and the Interstate Highway System.

Simply put: Every generation thinks the one following it is no good. They are always proven wrong.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Baby boomers gave us $19,927,985,000,000 national debt.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Sillygoose said:


> 2. I don't usually wear a watch when I get home. However, when I received a new watch that was delivered earlier in the day, I wore it for a couple hours in my PJs before bedtime because I couldn't wait until the next day.


Rookie. I'll wear a new watch when I sleep so I can take a peak at it if I wake up in the middle of the night.



Sillygoose said:


> 3. I walk through a tunnel everyday. I like to take a look at my watch to admire the lume and have even taken some pictures. I'm disappointed when I look at a watch and find out it doesn't have lume. Now I want more watches with lume.


I do the same when I drive under overpasses during my commute.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I just love it when I specifically say in my ads for sale that lowballs will be ignored and I still get offers well below what was being asked. Not. 

At first, I responded, but now, it's not worth my time. I just ignore PMs like that. I've often thought of blocking those people offering but decided that might be a bridge too far. But my cold eye is on them.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

well.. this is harder to not have my wife notice than a new watch... went to goodwill to look for old kewl watches that may have turned up.. but no... nothing

except then I see this VG Yamaha NS-344 3way speakers.. and well.. as you can see i brought them home..








and back on watches.. got some jaysandkeys gshock NATO adapters trying them out on this Seiko SBEB003 that comes on a super skinny strap.. not bad??









vs


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

brandon\ said:


> Rookie.


Very much so! In fact, I confess that I just recently (like, two days ago) found out that Steinhart watches actually _are_ affordable. I always assumed they were near the upper end of affordable. I don't know why I never thought to look them up. Well, imagine my excitement when I saw the prices. Now, I kind of want to get one, just because I know it's within my spending range.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I confess I was quite pleased I was wearing my favorite Vostok when I met my new neighbors over the weekend. 

I'm sure they noticed it.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

karish said:


> why are automatics still so expensive? watches are just accessories now.


Precisely because they're not necessity

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

saturnine said:


> I confess I was quite pleased I was wearing my favorite Vostok when I met my new neighbors over the weekend.
> 
> I'm sure they noticed it.


They probably wonder if you're a sleeper agent for Russia ;-)


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I used to have a bunch of blue faced diver's watches and. Now I have none. I had a Blumo, and a Padi Turtle.

I have an SUN019 but lust after the SUN065 PADI.

I had an SRP653 and sold it within a week of buying it. Now I'm checking out the SRPA83 PADI Baby Tuna.

I've also noticed the PADI Sumo is available but it's almost $1000 which is nuts!

Beyond that I love the look of the Certina DS Action in blue, but I've never seen one in person. Or I could possibly go with a Squale 1521 in blue with the polished case. 

Someone help me spend my money because it's burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

If you like blue, maybe the Aramar Sea Fury might be up your alley ( and budget?). There's a thread dedicated to it right now.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> If you like blue, maybe the Aramar Sea Fury might be up your alley ( and budget?). There's a thread dedicated to it right now.


I've had really bad luck with micro brands, so I tend to stay away from them. In comparison, speak about the under $500 price point you really can't compete with the dealer/repair network and parts availability that Seiko has. I know that in 25 years when my Seiko needs a service, they'll be there. I can't say the same for micro brands.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

I speakin of blue divers, i really like the seiko samurai blue lagoon


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> I speakin of blue divers, i really like the seiko samurai blue lagoon


I'm on record in this thread as having stated I don't like divers...

I also like the BL Samurai.


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

My wife got me into watching the office. I think I'm more into Jim and Pam's relationship than she is.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

eljay said:


> I'm on record in this thread having started I don't like divers...
> 
> I also like the BL Samurai.


Its a looker for sure. Of course i am addicted to divers, and becoming increasingly addicted to pilot and field watches


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I tried on the Samurai Blue Lagoon a while ago... didn't buy it.. I am annoyed w/ Seiko for making it bigger than the orig Samurai... if it was the size of the orig I would have been all over it..


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Its a looker for sure. Of course i am addicted to divers, and becoming increasingly addicted to pilot and field watches


So what you're saying is you're addicted to watches.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> I speakin of blue divers, i really like the seiko samurai blue lagoon


But what do Samurais and blue lagoons have to do with each other?


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I ended up re-buying the PADI turtle and picked up a Strapcode/Miltat Super Jubilee for it


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I've had really bad luck with micro brands, so I tend to stay away from them. In comparison, speak about the under $500 price point you really can't compete with the dealer/repair network and parts availability that Seiko has. I know that in 25 years when my Seiko needs a service, they'll be there. I can't say the same for micro brands.


Considering they all use Seiko or citizen movements, I don't think you'll have a problem. I hear what you are saying though - I confess I'm not interested in funding someone else's watch assembling experiment.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

jupiter6 said:


> Considering they all use Seiko or citizen movements, I don't think you'll have a problem. I hear what you are saying though - I confess I'm not interested in funding someone else's watch assembling experiment.


To be honest I'm less concerned about the movement and more about the other various parts. Once XYZ microbrand goes bankrupt, who's going to have seals and o-rings for their cases? Those are the things that are important for the longevity of a watch.

Not to say there aren't dynamite micro brand watches out there because there are!


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I've had really bad luck with micro brands, so I tend to stay away from them. In comparison, speak about the under $500 price point you really can't compete with the dealer/repair network and parts availability that Seiko has. I know that in 25 years when my Seiko needs a service, they'll be there. I can't say the same for micro brands.


With this approach to all the watch- and wristgame we all would rather wear Seikos - now THAT would be boring.

"Look I have a new Dent in my SARB bezel, I caught it when I tried to stick my !/&€(& into that @€;-(€&" -

"doooooooooode! That looks awesome, I was never into dents and sticking, but now I am definitely considering!!"

Don't want to step on your toes, just playing with the thought 

I for one, have ONE seiko and 7 micros and 3 Majors. I like them Seikos, but there are alternatives with the seiko workhorses, that have more appeal to me.

We can boil it down to: to each their own 

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Jtragic said:


> So what you're saying is you're addicted to watches.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


you say that like its a bad thing?



saturnine said:


> But what do Samurais and blue lagoons have to do with each other?


Samurais like to relax in paradise too!


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> .
> 
> "Look I have a new Dent in my SARB bezel, I caught it when I tried to stick my !/&€(& into that @€;-(€&" -
> 
> "doooooooooode! That looks awesome, I was never into dents and sticking, but now I am definitely considering!!"


That got real weird real fast.

In other news I finessed this blue perlon in to my Enicar gold plated stunner


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> That got real weird real fast.


It gets as weird as your own thoughts go - so I'll leave the level of weirdness up to you. Or the reader. Or so. But: we know all the other arguments, so I thought it was funny.

Confession: i read your quote and had to laugh. It was until then, that I discovered that it was me, you quoted.

Leave the Interpunction as is, i have problems with it in my native tongue, don't get started in English ?

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

my GW5000 arrived today...but already I'm looking at this







what's happening to me?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

chuasam said:


> what's happening to me?


Your mind is being exploited by _A Blog To Watch_?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I am sitting here watching Glycine watches for sale on Evine. And I'm laughing out loud. I am sure some Glycine fans are in despair. Oh wait, the microwave just went "ding" and my popcorn is ready.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Wasn't this scenario predicted when the news broke about Invicta buying Glycine watches ?


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

The hosts on evine crack me up


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

I do like that Combat 6 though.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I really get annoyed when I put up a watch for trade to get certain other watches that I want specifically listed. Those who take me up on the trade are getting a better deal than me.
Then you have some lowballer come along offering only 1/3 of the used value, and expecting you to take their piddly cash offer.

Sorry but when I put up a watch for trade and list certain other watches I want, I want to trade. If you are going to make a cash offer to someone, do your homework! Find out what the watch is worth so you aren't delivering an insult instead of an offer.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

There are only two future purchases that I can see for myself. The first is a 42mm quartz Hamilton Khaki Pilot, I will probably buy that for my birthday here in a couple months. The other is a quartz Omega Speedmaster. I'll probably get that as a graduation present from my family in December when I graduate college.

After I get those, I don't know if I'll even want to get any other watches.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

I've been caught in unexpected rains and one of my first reactions is to protect my leather watch strap. I just did it today, where I had my arm crossed over my watch band to keep it from getting very wet. 

Anyone else?

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I've owned the same model of watch multiple times. I'm not sure why but I sell them and in 6 months buy the same thing back again. 

This whole watch collecting hobby is more like a watch collecting disease.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I've owned the same model of watch multiple times. I'm not sure why but I sell them and in 6 months buy the same thing back again.
> 
> This whole watch collecting hobby is more like a watch collecting disease.


Is it a Seiko?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Sillygoose said:


> I've been caught in unexpected rains and one of my first reactions is to protect my leather watch strap. I just did it today, where I had my arm crossed over my watch band to keep it from getting very wet.
> 
> Anyone else?


I pull my sleeve over it and move the watch further up my forearm.

In my backpack is a travel watch case in a Ziplock-brand re-closeable freezer bag in the event it rains. There is usually a second travel case loaded with a diver or sport watch on a bracelet or the watch will be in the bagged case.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

eljay said:


> Is it a Seiko?


Yep it's a PADI turtle.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

STILL cannot unsee NATO "man buns."

That comment literally ruined the entire style of strap for me.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Sometimes I will agonize for days over trivial purchases. Like a "premium"(stitched; choice of HW) NATO vs "everyman's"(heat welded) NATO. 

There's a $3 difference.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> ......In my backpack is a travel watch case in a Ziplock-brand re-closeable freezer bag in the event it rains. There is usually a second travel case loaded with a diver or sport watch on a bracelet or the watch will be in the bagged case.


I have often wondered why dive watches such as Bathys come packed in a Pelican style case. Seems backwards to put a dive watch in a waterproof case. Now I get it. The case is for the watch you take off when you put on your "rain watch."

I said I get it. Not gonna do it. I don't even like to take two watches on vacation, let alone carry a spare on a potentially rainy day. But this is the confessions thread, and if that's what works for you, I am very glad that you have found a solution. ;^)


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I pull my sleeve over it and move the watch further up my forearm.
> 
> In my backpack is a travel watch case in a Ziplock-brand re-closeable freezer bag in the event it rains. There is usually a second travel case loaded with a diver or sport watch on a bracelet or the watch will be in the bagged case.


You're definitely more prepared than I am. I was going to jam my wrist into my pant pockets, but you can't fit very much into women's jeans.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Sillygoose said:


> You're definitely more prepared than I am. I was going to jam my wrist into my pant pockets, but you can't fit very much into women's jeans.


Speaking of putting hands into pants pockets...

A few Monday confessions:

I confess that wearing a heavy wallet chain on my left, the same side as my watch, worries me to no end yet I continue to cling onto both fashion anachronisms.

I confess I have tried on watches at authorized dealers just to ease my way into asking for a catalog. I have also shamelessly taken catalogs on display when there are more than copy on the stand.

I confess I have no desire to own a Rolex Daytona-Paul Newman, Cosmograph or otherwise. In fact, the prospect of paying to service a high-end chronograph makes my head hurt and my butt hole clench.

I confess to having a bit of sadness and regret as I start looking upmarket to the mid-range. I still love my Seikos and have thoroughly enjoyed the hunt and ownership but what will become of them? Is there room in my collection for affordables and slightly-less-affordables?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

saturnine said:


> Sometimes I will agonize for days over trivial purchases. Like a "premium"(stitched; choice of HW) NATO vs "everyman's"(heat welded) NATO.
> 
> There's a $3 difference.


I don't care what brand it is. Go heat welded. The plastic thread these manufacturers use is as sharp as needles when they melt the threads. It always leaves sharp points. The only mfg that has threads (that I've used) is the G10 from Nato International on eBay. Those straps are the best imo.

As far as other brands, I refuse to pay more than $15 for a strip of fabric to hold a watch to my wrist.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I bought a Orient Ray in black from Marc at LIW this afternoon late. Even so, I kept checking the order number to see if by chance he was able to ship it out.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Rocat said:


> I don't care what brand it is. Go heat welded. The plastic thread these manufacturers use is as sharp as needles when they melt the threads. It always leaves sharp points. The only mfg that has threads (that I've used) is the G10 from Nato International on eBay. Those straps are the best imo.
> 
> As far as other brands, I refuse to pay more than $15 for a strip of fabric to hold a watch to my wrist.


Not into $40 seat belt NATOs? How can you put a price on the safety of your watch? Seat belts save watches.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I am getting 1 (more) watch this year (yes..yes.. totally will happen just one =p)

anyways.. it will be 95% Seiko Tuna SBBN031 ... this is something of my own grail watch.. I simply must have one of these...

but, and I realize it is a very different watch.. people keep posting pics of the blue Squale 50atmos..omg ..so nice..and it is messing with my head.. but I'm pretty sure it will be the SBBN031 I end up getting.


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

Sillygoose said:


> You're definitely more prepared than I am. I was going to jam my wrist into my pant pockets, but you can't fit very much into women's jeans.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Some women cram quite a bit into their jeans...


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

atarione said:


> I am getting 1 (more) watch this year (yes..yes.. totally will happen just one =p)
> 
> anyways.. it will be 95% Seiko Tuna SBBN031 ... this is something of my own grail watch.. I simply must have one of these...
> 
> but, and I realize it is a very different watch.. people keep posting pics of the blue Squale 50atmos..omg ..so nice..and it is messing with my head.. but I'm pretty sure it will be the SBBN031 I end up getting.


You mean this one?









It's a great watch if you're interested. Easily my most worn.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Saxman8845 said:


> You mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah that one.. handsome watch... probably still getting the Tuna.. but those Squale's are nice.. maybe I'll get eventually...


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

I just came back from vacation with my family. I caught myself on subconsciously assigning watches for guys not wearing them. 'This guy should wear a square piece on bracelet.' 'This one looks like in need for a panda chrono.'

Too much looking at men's arms, other than that it was a great week .


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Not into $40 seat belt NATOs? How can you put a price on the safety of your watch? Seat belts save watches.


Click it, or.... nick it?


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I pull my sleeve over it and move the watch further up my forearm.
> 
> In my backpack is a travel watch case in a Ziplock-brand re-closeable freezer bag in the event it rains. There is usually a second travel case loaded with a diver or sport watch on a bracelet or the watch will be in the bagged case.


You sir, have the disease worse than I do, and I confess I feel good about that.

And now I will steal your idea, becoming just as bad as you. Or maybe a little worse... I find the Costco freezer quart bags to be a more durable alternative to the Ziplock bags.

EDIT: I have discovered that the Costco freezer quart bags are in fact the Ziploc brand. Ziploc quality, Costco price.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Deity42 said:


> STILL cannot unsee NATO "man buns."
> 
> That comment literally ruined the entire style of strap for me.


That comment ruined it for me, too. And then I decided to put my favorite watch (yes, one, oh the scandal!) on one for the summer. But that extra tab has to go somewhere... what to do, what to do?

I seem to recall someone suggesting using a nickel as a curve/template to cut the excess off with an exacto knife or a razor blade, and then using heat to seal the edges. I'm not sure what heat is best... a match would work but might leave a residue, or maybe a soldering iron although it might gum up the iron, or maybe a heat gun, but that's hard to direct to such a small area.

So, I confess to sporting a "man bun" because I'm too lazy to do anything about it. Now get off my lawn, you kids, before I post a picture and annoy all-y'all.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I ruined a perlon strap last year trying to shorten it, I don't feel like trying again.

But if I were, I think I would use a butane lighter, the type I use to light cigars every now and then. Very easy to direct the heat.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I installed a Strapcode Jubilee on my turtle last night and I'm very disappointed by the Grand Canyon sized gap between the end link and the case.

I'm going to be installing the OEM bracelet and sending this one back. Very disappointing.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

jisham said:


> I seem to recall someone suggesting using a nickel as a curve/template to cut the excess off with an exacto knife or a razor blade, and then using heat to seal the edges. I'm not sure what heat is best... a match would work but might leave a residue, or maybe a soldering iron although it might gum up the iron, or maybe a heat gun, but that's hard to direct to such a small area.


Yes, vise grip a pair of preferred coins on top & bottom; I used scissors & a regular lighter. Worked alright. As Deity suggested, a butane torch may be better as it could seal it quicker before the nylon melts into a congealed mass. Shouldn't take more than 5 minutes - you can do it!

I really think an iron or electric stove burner would work well to apply even heat to the entire area at one time, but I don't want to be ironing melted nylon into my clothes nor infusing my fried egg w/the aroma of burned nylon after the fact (see if anyone in your neighborhood needs a housesitter).



Deity42 said:


> I ruined a perlon strap last year trying to shorten it, I don't feel like trying again.
> 
> But if I were, I think I would use a butane lighter, the type I use to light cigars every now and then. Very easy to direct the heat.


Too bad about the Perlon, how was it ruined? Was it Eulit or generic? I have some I would like to shorten.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

saturnine said:


> Too bad about the Perlon, how was it ruined? Was it Eulit or generic? I have some I would like to shorten.


I'd suggest getting the adjustable buckle kind to avoid having to do this. I can't imagine shortening a perlon strap ever working out well.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I'd suggest getting the adjustable buckle kind to avoid having to do this. I can't imagine shortening a perlon strap ever working out well.


Those are the kind I have. The extra strap length reaches all the way back to the lugs & plays hide n seek.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

saturnine said:


> Too bad about the Perlon, how was it ruined? Was it Eulit or generic? I have some I would like to shorten.


I forget what I tried to use to melt the end, but I think it was a Bic lighter with a regular flame and I just thought it'd be easy. It ended up like molten, globular mess. I trimmed up the excess plastic, but then it was still large to pass under the keeper easily and now too short. It was just a cheapie from Crown and Buckle, so no terrible loss. If I invested in a Eulit I'd be more careful!


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Deity42 said:


> I forget what I tried to use to melt the end, but I think it was a Bic lighter with a regular flame and I just thought it'd be easy. It ended up like molten, globular mess. I trimmed up the excess plastic, but then it was still large to pass under the keeper easily and now too short. It was just a cheapie from Crown and Buckle, so no terrible loss. If I invested in a Eulit I'd be more careful!


Yes, I wouldn't recommend it on a Eulit as they have such a nice sealed edge - as if it was sealed w/an iron from the bottom - hence the idea.

I imagine clamping the end between coins would help keep it from turning globular. It would also make it easier to use fine sandpaper to soften the melted edge, but this is starting to sound like too much work.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I installed a Strapcode Jubilee on my turtle last night and I'm very disappointed by the Grand Canyon sized gap between the end link and the case.
> 
> I'm going to be installing the OEM bracelet and sending this one back. Very disappointing.


yeah.. bummer, that is pretty bad... can anyone comment is that a problem with his particular bracelet or is that just how these ones are?


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

atarione said:


> yeah.. bummer, that is pretty bad... can anyone comment is that a problem with his particular bracelet or is that just how these ones are?


I've been doing some reading and it seems that using the Miltat supplied spring bars causes this because they're too small of a diameter.

When I tried to use OEM Seiko spring bars, I couldn't get them to lock into place due to interference between the end links and the case.

I'll be attempting to install OEM spring bars one more time tonight. And if it doesn't work I'm giving up and going back to the stock bracelet.


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Deity42 said:


> STILL cannot unsee NATO "man buns."
> 
> That comment literally ruined the entire style of strap for me.


I wear my natos using the under style. This way the fold is on the bottom of the wrist as opposed to the side. I like it much better that way.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

*In regards to the Strapcode to Turtle fitment issue. *I thought I was the only one to have this problem. When I used the spring bars that came with the bracelet (Strapcode Super Jubilee) it made a clicking noise when I pressed on the end links so I didn't trust them to hold. I bought some 2.0 mm spring bars with the same diameter ends as the Seiko fat bars (1.1mm I think) and this seemed to do the trick. I am pretty sure I bought them at Watch Gecko, but I would measure the size of the spring bar ends before ordering. The Watch Gecko website calls them "skinny fat bars" but you will find them when you view 22mm spring bars and they come 3 to a pack for $3.81. The reviews mentions addressing this exact concern with the SRP (Turtle) divers. Good luck!!


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Metallman said:


> *In regards to the Strapcode to Turtle fitment issue. *I thought I was the only one to have this problem. When I used the spring bars that came with the bracelet (Strapcode Super Jubilee) it made a clicking noise when I pressed on the end links so I didn't trust them to hold. I bought some 2.0 mm spring bars with the same diameter ends as the Seiko fat bars (1.1mm I think) and this seemed to do the trick. I am pretty sure I bought them at Watch Gecko, but I would measure the size of the spring bar ends before ordering. The Watch Gecko website calls them "skinny fat bars" but you will find them when you view 22mm spring bars and they come 3 to a pack for $3.81. The reviews mentions addressing this exact concern with the SRP (Turtle) divers. Good luck!!


Were you unable to use the Seiko spring bars with your jubilee?


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

atarione said:


> I am getting 1 (more) watch this year (yes..yes.. totally will happen just one =p)
> 
> anyways.. it will be 95% Seiko Tuna SBBN031 ... this is something of my own grail watch.. I simply must have one of these...
> 
> but, and I realize it is a very different watch.. people keep posting pics of the blue Squale 50atmos..omg ..so nice..and it is messing with my head.. but I'm pretty sure it will be the SBBN031 I end up getting.


Not to pile on, but...










Watch collection: Misc. random crap


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

god **** it stop posting Squale 50atmos pics... no just kidding go ahead.. I love them things... making my life complicated however..


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Yes, I wouldn't recommend it on a Eulit as they have such a nice sealed edge - as if it was sealed w/an iron from the bottom - hence the idea.
> 
> I imagine clamping the end between coins would help keep it from turning globular. It would also make it easier to use fine sandpaper to soften the melted edge, but this is starting to sound like too much work.


what about a soldering iron?

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

heyheyuw said:


> Not to pile on, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're such a bunch of enablers.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> what about a soldering iron?
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


A stand up cooking torch works great. You can move the strap near the flame for a nice clean melt.

Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Saxman8845 said:


> We're such a bunch of enablers.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Absofreakinglutely. 

Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Confession regarding straps:

- I'm bummed that 120mm/75-80mm is often considered regular length, so having small wrists I need to pass lots of nice offerings;
- too many times I was stuck between clasping too loose or too tight, so let's keep these holes as close as they can be manufactured;
- I can't force myself to put a strap on a watch which costs more than half the price I paid for the timepiece (I'm looking at you $50 Eco-Drive and $45 Pulsar .


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Saxman8845 said:


> I wear my natos using the under style. This way the fold is on the bottom of the wrist as opposed to the side. I like it much better that way.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


I had to go look this up again and try it.

I found this wus thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/natos-down-under-unorthodox-strap-technique-531951.html , but the pictures didn't want to load for me.

Then I found this youtube video (sorry, archie luxury): 




It's a neat idea, and does lower the height of the watch since there is only a single layer under it. But I wonder if you now lose the NATO double layer of protection against a strap failure. And I might be doing it wrong, because I still end up with a man bun.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

pr0t0n said:


> Confession regarding straps:
> 
> - I can't force myself to put a strap on a watch which costs more than half the price I paid for the timepiece (I'm looking at you $50 Eco-Drive and $45 Pulsar .


I got over this hump a while ago and now confess I have NO problem putting a good strap on any watch no matter the relative costs.


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

pr0t0n said:


> Confession regarding straps:
> 
> - I'm bummed that 120mm/75-80mm is often considered regular length, so having small wrists I need to pass lots of nice offerings;
> - too many times I was stuck between clasping too loose or too tight, so let's keep these holes as close as they can be manufactured;
> - I can't force myself to put a strap on a watch which costs more than half the price I paid for the timepiece (I'm looking at you $50 Eco-Drive and $45 Pulsar .


I have a similar problem with strap lengths. Even some of the short length straps are longer than I'd prefer.

With the straps costing more than half of a watch, I comfort myself with the thought that these straps are interchangeable with my other watches. =)

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Sillygoose said:


> With the straps costing more than half of a watch, I comfort myself with the thought that these straps are interchangeable with my other watches.


Neat idea, I'll try to use it next time, although I often buy a strap having specific watch in mind.



yankeexpress said:


> I got over this hump a while ago and now confess I have NO problem putting a good strap on any watch no matter the relative costs.


I'm not to eager to skip it, since it keeps my wallet happy .


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

jisham said:


> I had to go look this up again and try it.
> 
> I found this wus thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/natos-down-under-unorthodox-strap-technique-531951.html , but the pictures didn't want to load for me.
> 
> ...


You still have the protection against spring bar failure, however if the buckle fails the watch can slide right off the strap because it no longer has that double strap around the lug.

Regarding the man bun, you need to adjust the strap position on the watch before putting it on. Generally I have mine so that the top strap holes are at about the spring bar, which leaves the strap fold comfortably under my wrist.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> I got over this hump a while ago and now confess I have NO problem putting a good strap on any watch no matter the relative costs.


My Accurist Clerkenwell, for which I think I paid $38, is on a Stowa leather strap.


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Were you unable to use the Seiko spring bars with your jubilee?


Like you, I was not able to get the Seiko spring bars to work. The end links simply wouldn't lock in, that's when I tried the supplied spring bars.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Sillygoose said:


> I have a similar problem with strap lengths. Even some of the short length straps are longer than I'd prefer.
> 
> With the straps costing more than half of a watch, I comfort myself with the thought that these straps are interchangeable with my other watches. =)
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


I've been considering one of these for the same reasons.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0036MNY7K


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

saturnine said:


> I've been considering one of these for the same reasons.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0036MNY7K


I need to get one too. I received a Lake House Leather strap and even with the custom length, the smallest hole makes the strap too loose for me.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Sillygoose said:


> I need to get one too. I received a Lake House Leather strap and even with the custom length, the smallest hole makes the strap too loose for me.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Halfsies & we'll ship it back & forth? Maybe rent it out to other verified f71 Confessionalists?


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

I've sold two watches since I've contracted this WIS disease. Both times I've repurchased the same watch in a day or two. I don't know if I have OCD or I'm a hoarder, but I can't seem to part with any of them.

Edit: auto correct

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

I cut the extra strap off my nato.... to make them a 3 ring... 
.... so there 😈

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

I planned to cut down on divers and move toward more all-round pieces. Sold two divers last week. Bought one diver this week. I guess it's the right direction...


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I got lazy when deciding to order a cheap shark mesh strap for this watch and order the wrong d*** size... meh..


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I just sold my third SKX007.

That's three times I bought one, wore it a little, said 'meh', left it in the box, then flipped it.

This time I had fitted a Strapcode oyster bracelet and the watch looked much better, but it still failed to stay on my wrist for more than a couple of hours.

On the other hand, my SKX009 is still a regular wearer even after five years.

It was the same when I bought an SRP777 (black and white) - flipped it pretty quickly and got a 775 (black and gold) which gets much more wear.

I've always thought that I was very conservative when when it comes to watches, but perhaps I'm not and I need that little splash of colour (or sparkle) to keep me interested?


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

saturnine said:


> I've been considering one of these for the same reasons.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0036MNY7K


I went with one of these: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QS9R9W4

It's great when you want a hole between two other holes, or if you have giant monkey wrists like me, you can add a new one beyond the end and make a strap that's a little too short work.

It is tricky to get the hole lined up exactly - it's obvious someone manually punched a hole, but that shouldn't matter unless you sell the strap later, and used leather is it's own topic...


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Originally Posted by *Sillygoose*  
I need to get one too. I received a Lake House Leather strap and even with the custom length, the smallest hole makes the strap too loose for me.



saturnine said:


> Halfsies & we'll ship it back & forth? Maybe rent it out to other verified f71 Confessionalists?


Mine is sitting unused on my desk. I wouldn't mind shipping it to known (ir-)regulars around here, although shipping would probably be half the value of the punch.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

jisham said:


> I went with one of these: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QS9R9W4
> 
> It's great when you want a hole between two other holes, or if you have giant monkey wrists like me, you can add a new one beyond the end and make a strap that's a little too short work.
> 
> It is tricky to get the hole lined up exactly - it's obvious someone manually punched a hole, but that shouldn't matter unless you sell the strap later, and used leather is it's own topic...


I've seen cheaper versions of that, but that one looks higher quality. The Tandy (& similar generic one on Amazon) one has a smaller hole range (1 mm, 1.25 mm, 1.5 mm, 2 mm, 2.5 mm) which is more in line with my straps when measuring the holes (I don't like big buckles & I cannot lie).


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

jisham said:


> I had to go look this up again and try it.
> 
> I found this wus thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/natos-down-under-unorthodox-strap-technique-531951.html , but the pictures didn't want to load for me.
> 
> ...


Just tried this. I confess I was a sceptic (there's the confession part), but... I think I'm sold. It definitely fits better, reduces the levitation effect, which I have always disliked, and as an added bonus it gives you a nice fat comfy "wrist cushion". Top notch 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

My F71 true confession is:
I start from the bottom to the top of "New Posts" messages.
That way I read the latest threads last.
Am I the only one that does this?

X Traindriver Art


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

*Down Under Strap On*



Peteworrall said:


> Just tried this. I confess I was a sceptic (there's the confession part), but... I think I'm sold. It definitely fits better, reduces the levitation effect, which I have always disliked, and as an added bonus it gives you a nice fat comfy "wrist cushion". Top notch


Ok, I watched the video. When wearing it this way, that extra strap routed "down under" isn't performing its intended auxiliary safety function, & makes it slightly more cumbersome to strap on, so why not just cut it off?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

WOWZERS!


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

watch sizing really ticks me off.. allow me to elaborate ..

Modern watch sizing is stupid.. I have a bigger wrist than many ~8" but still frequently looking at new watch offerings they are just too big.. it is tragic when vintage designs are revived and ran through the patented "make case size bigger" machine.. when the vintage design was actually a big watch to start with (i.e. Seiko Turtle and Samurai reissues.. on the upside for me I can/could wear either of these..but it is stupid they made the 42~mm orig designs bigger..).. also I quite like my bulova moon watch but it would be so much better as a 42mm design.. they probably would have sold a lot more of them as well.

and then vintage watches.. I frequently see a cool old design then figure out it is 36mm (or smaller) would look super small on me and I can't wear it...

three pics to sort of illustrate my case.. 1st SKX 20+ year old design just brilliant and perfectly sized at 42mm









then SRP Turtle (mine SRP777) sure I can wear this watch all day but why I mean why make it bigger than the 6309..stupid super stupid..








and then vintage tiny watches.. 1st my grandpa's Omega..which I am glad to have .but is quite small on me


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

That Omega doesnt look bad on ya. I got the same problem, i have 8.5" wrists.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> That Omega doesnt look bad on ya. I got the same problem, i have 8.5" wrists.


that shot is quite close up.. not sure if I have a further out shot of that one?? meh.. here is the little 36mm Seiko I foolishly bought on ebay from India .. runs like garbage..does run however..









the omega is probably a bit bigger than this one also.. the Seiko 5 is tiny.. my wife tried to wear it a couple times..but when I say it "runs" it is super finicky and stopped on her and she was over it..


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

I tried on a seiko 5 SNK809 at JCP a few weeks back, it was laughably small on me. Loke i saod i have 8.5" wrists, so my minimum size is 40mm. Ive included puctures of a 40mm watch and a 52mm watch so you can get a idea. 40mm is a sub 1680 and the 52 is a invicta pro diver chrono


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Id love to get my hands on a rolex explorer, but i fear the 39mm size would look to small on my gorilla wrists.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

saturnine said:


> I've seen cheaper versions of that, but that one looks higher quality. The Tandy (& similar generic one on Amazon) one has a smaller hole range (1 mm, 1.25 mm, 1.5 mm, 2 mm, 2.5 mm) which is more in line with my straps when measuring the holes (I don't like big buckles & I cannot lie).


Yes, smaller hole sizes are probably better. 2mm is borderline even with my big fat buckles.

And I can't believe nobody latched on to your Sir Mix-a-lot reference.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

jisham said:


> I had to go look this up again and try it.
> 
> I found this wus thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/natos-down-under-unorthodox-strap-technique-531951.html , but the pictures didn't want to load for me.
> 
> ...


I hated the "classic" strapping of nato/zulu and never used it because if that ugly flop on the top of the wrist, now use this method for over a year and love it. Few weeks ago I thought why do I need the extra strap under there so I cut it off, its SO much better without it! I will never use it "classic" way, not gonna sell them eather so what the hell lol


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

atarione said:


> watch sizing really ticks me off.. allow me to elaborate ..
> 
> Modern watch sizing is stupid.. I have a bigger wrist than many ~8" but still frequently looking at new watch offerings they are just too big.. it is tragic when vintage designs are revived and ran through the patented "make case size bigger" machine.. when the vintage design was actually a big watch to start with (i.e. Seiko Turtle and Samurai reissues.. on the upside for me I can/could wear either of these..but it is stupid they made the 42~mm orig designs bigger..).. also I quite like my bulova moon watch but it would be so much better as a 42mm design.. they probably would have sold a lot more of them as well.


----------



## uptempo (Mar 21, 2016)

*Re: Down Under Strap On*



saturnine said:


> Ok, I watched the video. When wearing it this way, that extra strap routed "down under" isn't performing its intended auxiliary safety function, & makes it slightly more cumbersome to strap on, so why not just cut it off?


OK so now I'm having to rethink my whole life. It seems to me that the extra bit of strap on a NATO doesn't serve any function at all. I cant see any additional safety function. Cut it out and the strap still works. The thing that gives NATO straps the added security is that the same strap goes through BOTH sets of spring bars, so if one breaks the watch is still held in place - it doesn't seem to have anything to do with the extra bit of strap.

So can anyone enlightem me as to the purpose of this extra loop?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Confession: I didn't think this would become a 700-page thread when I started it.

Affordable-lovers clearly had a lot they needed to unload.


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

*Re: Down Under Strap On*



uptempo said:


> OK so now I'm having to rethink my whole life. It seems to me that the extra bit of strap on a NATO doesn't serve any function at all. I cant see any additional safety function. Cut it out and the strap still works. The thing that gives NATO straps the added security is that the same strap goes through BOTH sets of spring bars, so if one breaks the watch is still held in place - it doesn't seem to have anything to do with the extra bit of strap.
> 
> So can anyone enlightem me as to the purpose of this extra loop?


It's supposed to keep the watch from sliding off the end of the strap when it's not on your wrist, i.e., when you're holding the strap by the buckle. Most of my NATOs are thick enough to keep the watch in place even without the extra material, but I guess it's an additional precautionary measure.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Is it also to have plenty of extra strap to go over a wetsuit? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## superh3ro (Mar 8, 2017)

i like invicta


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

confession: i feel like im the only one who likes the extra flap under the watch head on NATOs.......


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

superh3ro said:


> i like invicta


me too. dont be ashamed, im not.


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> confession: i feel like im the only one who likes the extra flap under the watch head on NATOs.......


I'm with you! If I don't want the 'man bun' and extra bits I'll wear a leather or rubber or bracelet. It's all part of the fun.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

hairythomas said:


> I'm with you! If I don't want the 'man bun' and extra bits I'll wear a leather or rubber or bracelet. It's all part of the fun.


AMEN!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

superh3ro said:


> i like invicta


I find many of their models quite attractive; many hideous. But that's no different than Seiko.

I don't own any Invictas, but I probably would if they didn't have 'INVICTA' on the side of the case.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I find many of their models quite attractive; many hideous. But that's no different than Seiko.
> 
> I don't own any Invictas, but I probably would if they didn't have 'INVICTA' on the side of the case.


there are plenty of models from Invicta that dont have Invicta on them


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

oh, and congrats on 700 pages!!


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Down Under Strap On*



uptempo said:


> OK so now I'm having to rethink my whole life. It seems to me that the extra bit of strap on a NATO doesn't serve any function at all. I cant see any additional safety function. Cut it out and the strap still works. The thing that gives NATO straps the added security is that the same strap goes through BOTH sets of spring bars, so if one breaks the watch is still held in place - it doesn't seem to have anything to do with the extra bit of strap.
> 
> So can anyone enlightem me as to the purpose of this extra loop?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Man buns are about as useful as assless chaps.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

grrr.. cheap "stainless Steel" bracelet damn near killed me.. I've got metal allergies .. I wanted a inexpensive SS sharkmesh bracelet for this Orient watch.. So passed on the $1.98~ chinese bracelets on ebay thought that is too risky probabley pure chinesium...

bought this $10~ ritche shark mess on amazon... had it one for 5 minutes started having respiratory distress and looked at my wrist and it was all red... took this off immediately ....I SENSE 1 STAR RATING COMING..

screw you and your "stainless steel" shark mesh bracelet ritche ... screw you...

















for the record I can wear my Seiko SS and VSA SS watches no problems.. this on the other hand caused a very nasty reaction within 5 minutes.. scared the heck out of me..


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> Man buns are about as useful as assless chaps.


Technically, all chaps are assless. Just sayin.

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-4A3C-88F8-DBD82089ACB7_zpsgqqsprb8.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

atarione said:


> grrr.. cheap "stainless Steel" bracelet damn near killed me.. I've got metal allergies .. I wanted a inexpensive SS sharkmesh bracelet for this Orient watch.. So passed on the $1.98~ chinese bracelets on ebay thought that is too risky probabley pure chinesium...
> 
> bought this $10~ ritche shark mess on amazon... had it one for 5 minutes started having respiratory distress and looked at my wrist and it was all red... took this off immediately ....I SENSE 1 STAR RATING COMING..
> 
> ...


Dang, man, glad you're ok. 👍 I've often wondered how those guys can sell "stainless steel" bracelets for so cheap. Guess I found my answer...

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Prdrers said:


> Dang, man, glad you're ok.  I've often wondered how those guys can sell "stainless steel" bracelets for so cheap. Guess I found my answer...
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


yeah me too... my fault "sort of" as we all know labeling is pretty much a joke in certain parts of the world.. I'll be sending ritche a response (don't send bag of poop..don't send bag of poop...no joking I won't send them poop) but I am going to let them know they could have legitimately just killed me...


----------



## Murrango (Oct 26, 2008)

atarione said:


> yeah me too... my fault "sort of" as we all know labeling is pretty much a joke in certain parts of the world.. I'll be sending ritche a response (don't send bag of poop..don't send bag of poop...no joking I won't send them poop) but I am going to let them know they could have legitimately just killed me...


The thing is, it likely isn't mislabeled, as it is probably made of stainless steel. The problem is, there are so many grades of stainless, and unless you know the actual composition of the alloy, there's no way of knowing if you'll have an allergic reaction until it happens. My sister has metal allergies, and has all her watches on leather. Once, she had a severe reaction to the buckle! Sometimes it doesn't matter how careful you are.

Looking closer at the pictures of your bracelet, it looks exactly like the Vostok branded mesh that I bought with an Amphibia watch from Meranom. They probably came from the same factory in China. I can wear it without problems, but anyone with an allergy like yours should stay well clear.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Man, good you are okay! 

Maybe they will just answer "but the buckle is stainless! We didn't write on the mesh being s/s!" 


Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Man, good you are okay!
> 
> Maybe they will just answer "but the buckle is stainless! We didn't write on the mesh being s/s!"
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


Thanx... it is very unsettling when you watch band causes an allergic reaction that cause breathing distress..I'll tell you that much.. cheap a** bracelet clasp actually hung up ..at first.. i was very close to tearing the watch off my arm .. luckily I finally got it to actually release..

not just because of the allergy but I'd give those sharkmesh straps a miss on poor build and fit and finish.. and in my case because it literally nearly sent me to the ER...


----------



## OllieVR (Aug 27, 2013)

Capt Obvious said:


> I confess that I look at myself as a thread killer. Threads tend to end very shortly after I post.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


And here I thought that was just me....


----------



## fiona_jdn (Sep 29, 2015)

This evening, I found myself sitting next to a handsome man wearing a nice watch. 

Did I find the courage to ask him about his watch, so I could show him my watch, so we could chat further? 

No. Of course not. 
Why is this so hard?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

A perhaps odd observation ... this just dawned on me about myself: I don't have a grail watch.

There are some much more expensive watches I've had my eye on and would love to own: Rolex Explorer, Explorer II or Submariner; Bremont Boeing 1; Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch. But in terms of obsessing over them, saving for them, and having some major aspiration to one day own one, more, or all of them? Ehh.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> confession: i feel like im the only one who likes the extra flap under the watch head on NATOs.......


I have a feeling you're actually in the silent majority.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A perhaps odd observation ... this just dawned on me about myself: I don't have a grail watch.
> 
> There are some much more expensive watches I've had my eye on and would love to own: Rolex Explorer, Explorer II or Submariner; Bremont Boeing 1; Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch. But in terms of obsessing over them, saving for them, and having some major aspiration to one day own one, more, or all of them? Ehh.


I am very much in the same boat. My choices are however far more limited because I am a quartz snob. After a couple hears of this hobby I have settled on the Omega SMP 2541.80. But if I never get it, it is not the end of the world. I have plenty more watches to enjoy.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

fiona_jdn said:


> This evening, I found myself sitting next to a handsome man wearing a nice watch.
> 
> Did I find the courage to ask him about his watch, so I could show him my watch, so we could chat further?
> 
> ...


Because, secretly youre afraid that the guy will have (insert major swiss brand here) watch on, and not really know anything about watches beyond "the more it costs, the better it is"


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A perhaps odd observation ... this just dawned on me about myself: I don't have a grail watch.


I have a list, but not one that will end the collection. I realise that's probably worse...


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Since I finally designated 1 specific watch for wearing at work a couple of weeks ago, I have had a few things happen mentally.
1. I am much more calm in the thoughts that I know what watch I am wearing nightly.
2. I feel that my other watches are being cheated of wrist time... then I remember they are quartz.
3. I have more watches than I want, yet do not want to get rid of any while wanting more.

Yep, I am that confused.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> Since I finally designated 1 specific watch for wearing at work a couple of weeks ago, I have had a few things happen mentally.
> 1. I am much more calm in the thoughts that I know what watch I am wearing nightly.
> 2. I feel that my other watches are being cheated of wrist time... then I remember they are quartz.
> 3. I have more watches than I want, yet do not want to get rid of any while wanting more.
> ...


I share your confusion, Captain. A corollary to (1), I confess I sleep much better having decided which watch to wear the next day and which backups to carry with me. There are many times where I have been late for my train because I spent too much time deciding on and setting watches in the morning with a foggy head.


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

I cannot abide the use of flathead screws on a watch, anywhere, for any purpose, but especially as decoration. Flat head screws are a functional fixture and connotates cheap and industrial, not beautiful solution for a bridge or bezel mounting or anything else on an otherwise good-looking watch 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Mathy said:


> I cannot abide the use of flathead screws on a watch, anywhere, for any purpose, but especially as decoration. Flat head screws are a functional fixture and connotates cheap and industrial, not beautiful solution for a bridge or bezel mounting or anything else on an otherwise good-looking watch


I cannot abide the use of flathead screws anywhere, for any purpose; watches or otherwise.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

saturnine said:


> I cannot abide the use of flathead screws anywhere, for any purpose; watches or otherwise.


Flathead: haha try to unscrew me! I'll either make your driver slide off and aggressively scratch something, or you can do that thing where you try to put your fingers around the tip to hold it stead and then watch out.... I'm gonna stab you right in the finger and make you swear super loud and then your wife is gonna yell at you because "it's just a bike jason jeez why do you have to swear in front of the kids?!?!"

Phillips: let me hold your driver steady with my embrace whilst you peacefully turn this screw


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

As a Canadian, I must put in a promotion for the use of Robertson screws instead. 

Phillips are nicer than flatheads (ugh, I can't stand them...) for sure, but Robertsons strip less easily and the tight friction fit means less force required when turning through a tougher material (which is always appreciated when there's a bunch of them you're doing by hand rather than with a power tool)


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

If you want a good screw, I'd recommend something Japanese.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

cayabo said:


> If you want a good screw, I'd recommend something Japanese.


My garage life improved dramatically when I discovered that the fasteners on my Japanese motorcycles were not Phillips, but Japanese Industrial Standard, and I bought drivers to fit them.


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

Hmm, I guess I was referring mainly to woodworking, and whatever you could pick up at the local hardware store.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

I tried to collect pens but i hate it ! Its hard to appreciate a writing instrument the same as A well made precision time tool called a watch.... the end 



Guardian of the Porta Stellaria is time


----------



## sevenhelmet (Jun 11, 2017)

New member here... so hopefully I don't make any enemies on day one 

-I find Rolex to be overpriced and overhyped as a brand. It's a fine watch that set the standard, to be sure, they just bore me. If somebody gave me one, I'd probably sell it and buy myself another Omega and still have enough left over for a family vacation to Hawaii.

-I have a nasty habit of dropping and breaking my expensive watches. My latest was a Speedmaster Pro, and I dropped it _the same day_ that I received my Hamilton Khaki back from a factory rebuild after doing almost exactly the same thing.  I immediately called insurance, and mailed it off for an overhaul. I feel like a monster.

How's that for true confessions?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

tslewisz said:


> My garage life improved dramatically when I discovered that the fasteners on my Japanese motorcycles were not Phillips, but Japanese Industrial Standard, and I bought drivers to fit them.


This is no joke people. Very seriously true. 
Phillips were designed to cam-out - the slots in the screw and the blades are ramped.

A JIS driver has a different angle to the V of the blades but more importantly the slots in the screw and the blades are all parallel.

A JIS driver will work better even on phillips.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

when I saw that "good screw" post I 100% knew what was going to happen...

anyways... I quietly "judge" you if you have a diver on leather ... I mean... F***ing diver on leather strap... GRRRRR

also... I have developed NATO strap fatigue for the moment and put my A35 and SRP777 back on their stock rubber dive straps..


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Down Under Strap On*



saturnine said:


> Ok, I watched the video. When wearing it this way, that extra strap routed "down under" isn't performing its intended auxiliary safety function, & makes it slightly more cumbersome to strap on, so why not just cut it off?


I have actually cut the flappy bit off more than one of my NATOs, but doing this does give you options for wearing it the other way in the future should you so choose 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

sevenhelmet said:


> New member here... so hopefully I don't make any enemies on day one
> 
> -I find Rolex to be overpriced and overhyped as a brand. It's a fine watch that set the standard, to be sure, they just bore me. If somebody gave me one, I'd probably sell it and buy myself another Omega and still have enough left over for a family vacation to Hawaii.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the agony and ecstasy that is our world. I agree about everything you said about Rolex except I inherited my Rolex from my father and would never sell it. I would also purchase a Rolex (new!) at some point in my life but that, too, is in honor of my dad who was so proud of his.

As for dropping watches, I've done it a few times but with little consequence. Once I had to demagnetize the watch afterward but I am not sure if it became magnetized prior to the drop. Another time, I had to regulate it again as the fall knocked the regulator bar out of position.


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Saw a Nighthawk in the wild today. I get excited when I see WIS approved watches as this is few and far between for me. 

I actually saw it walking past a store as there was a guy talking on the phone in the window and the Nighthawk is pretty easy to spot at a distance.

I practically shouted to my wife when I saw it. No wonder she thinks I'm insane. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Toothbras said:


> Flathead: haha try to unscrew me! I'll either make your driver slide off and aggressively scratch something, or you can do that thing where you try to put your fingers around the tip to hold it stead and then watch out.... I'm gonna stab you right in the finger and make you swear super loud and then your wife is gonna yell at you because "it's just a bike jason jeez why do you have to swear in front of the kids?!?!"
> 
> Phillips: let me hold your driver steady with my embrace whilst you peacefully turn this screw


Actually, slotted screws are objectively better than Phillips, provided you're using the correct size and width driver. They can handle more torque without stripping. The problem is, most people assume that all slotted drivers are more or less interchangeable, which is not the case. Phillips drive screws are more convenient due to ease of alignment, but the heads tend to strip (or, more accurately, cam) out easily under high torque because the interior angles of the driver are rounded. The Japanese Industrial Standard improves upon that because it has a sharper interior angle, but square drive or allen screws are superior in almost every application.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

cayabo said:


> If you want a good screw, I'd recommend something Japanese.


My initial understanding of this post was something different.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

saturnine said:


> My initial understanding of this post was something different.


glad im not the only one...

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

cayabo said:


> If you want a good screw, I'd recommend something Japanese.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> View attachment 12107154
> 
> View attachment 12107146
> 
> View attachment 12107162


I've looked very carefully, I do not see any watches.


----------



## ac7ss (Apr 24, 2017)

Back to confessions:

- Yes, the above post is what came to mind, and what I believe the OP meant. :-d
- I took a cruise (not the confession) and was seriously angered by the person who stated that the Accutron II Alpha in the case was an automatic. Granted it was in the "Cheap" section, but salesmen should know their product.
- Same cruise, impulse purchased a Ball Fireman Night Train II. I think I got a good deal at $1200 US (Making it into the F71 realm).


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I confess:


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

saturnine said:


> I cannot abide the use of flathead screws anywhere, for any purpose; watches or otherwise.


only good flathead is a Ford Flathead.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> View attachment 12107154
> 
> View attachment 12107146
> 
> View attachment 12107162


thank you sir.


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

cayabo said:


> I've looked very carefully, I do not see any watches.


I confess, I didn't even look for any watches.


----------



## sevenhelmet (Jun 11, 2017)

cayabo said:


> I've looked very carefully, I do not see any watches.


I'm still looking, just in case.

Another true confession, I can't stand a date window at the 4:30 position. It's just a deal breaker for me, even on watches I'd probably really enjoy. 3:00 or 6:00 date windows FTW.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

saturnine said:


> I confess:


what is this man bun that everyone is talking about?


----------



## sevenhelmet (Jun 11, 2017)

chuasam said:


> what is this man bun that everyone is talking about?


I'm pretty sure it refers to this:


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

chuasam said:


> what is this man bun that everyone is talking about?


the part of a NATO that gets folded back .. on most people... if you wrist is big enough it starts not to matter..








no excess to fold back really here..


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I just sold one blue dive watch. Then immediately bought another, smaller blue dive watch.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't mind Invicta Pro Divers in either Auto or quart movements. Provided the case size is not over 40mm or 43mm. 

Other than a Momentum Atlas, I've sold off all micro or smaller brand watches.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Rocat said:


> I don't mind Invicta Pro Divers in either Auto or quart movements. Provided the case size is not over 40mm or 43mm.
> 
> Other than a Momentum Atlas, I've sold off all micro or smaller brand watches.


Out of curiosity why did you sell off all the micros? Unreliable? Or uncertainty of the future of the brand?


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

atarione said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > what is this man bun that everyone is talking about?
> ...


My NATO "manbun" the blessings of large wrists!


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> My NATO "manbun" the blessings of large wrists!


I avoid that by looping the extra strap back on TOP of the metal ring and INSIDE the buckle ( mine has holes almost all the way to the end ) and yes it is tricky to get the pin through the second hole! Thus I call it "Ménage à trois").

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Sold a watch without strap to a fellow WUS.
Tracking indicates it was delivered 20 hours ago.
I'm jonezsing to see it & what strap it's wearing.

I look down on myself for having such a small world.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I went from occasionally changing my watch once a day (usually Sundays), to changing my watches several times a day on a regular base. I like them all so much and want to wear them...


Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

I confess, I don't understand why some people post pics of a new watch with the plastic film still on, sometimes even on their wrist. Is it supposed to be a tease? Don't you want to check it out unobscured? Or, they think once the plastic is off it can't be easily put back on if they decide to return it? Maybe it's just me but it seems so strange...

:think:


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Shockwave said:


> Out of curiosity why did you sell off all the micros? Unreliable? Or uncertainty of the future of the brand?


It just kind of ended up that way.

My micros were all the affordable brands and I found that I was buying the "low price" and not the watch. The watches were all good and reliable but I just did not bond with them. Truth be told, if I kept only the watch that meant something to me I would only have my Seiko SKX781 I bought ten years ago and my Casio MTD-1010 I bought 19 years ago. I could sell off my entire collection and not blink an eye. At one point I had well over 40 G-Shocks and now I'm down to 5. My Diver collection grew and now it has been pared down as well.

Other confessions:

I've gone through three different watches looking for the perfect yellow dial. DB Master 1000 in matte yellow, SKXA35, and the Aragon EVO in matte yellow. The DB and the EVO were the best in color for me. The DB and A35 were ruined by black outlined indices. The EVO, in my opinion has the best yellow dial and chrome surround indices. Even the color of the indices was nice. Unfortunately the watch was too tall and heavy for me. To be frank, I did not like the A35 once I opened up the box. To me it just does not look good at all to me.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

I keep setting the bar higher (or lower?): I will not consider any automatic Swiss costing me more than $200, or a Japanese over $50 (after rebates, coupons and cash back).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I keep setting the bar higher (or lower?): I will not consider any automatic Swiss costing me more than $200, or a Japanese over $50 (after rebates, coupons and cash back).


So, shopping for movements only I see.


----------



## ac7ss (Apr 24, 2017)

My avoidance to the "Nato Bun"


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















Outside the top ring and reverse under. No real bulk at the outside of the watch band. In fact it sits almost flat.


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

I decided to try a 3 ring Zulu after all the man bun conversation here. I like the results.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I keep setting the bar higher (or lower?): I will not consider any automatic Swiss costing me more than $200, or a Japanese over $50 (after rebates, coupons and cash back).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're severely limiting yourself and missing out on some VERY good options by not going over $50 on Japanese watches (even with rebates, etc). However, I do agree with your sentiment that a good watch don't cost a fortune.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

You know that feeling you get after the euphoria wears off of reducing your collection. Yeah, that one. 

It hit me after selling off 7 or so watches in a couple of weeks. I bought two affordables the other day, Invicta 20434 (NH38A no day/date movement) and the BN-0150 Citizen in black. Those arrived today and I then went and ordered a Seiko SNZF17 for no real reasons other than I liked the look better than the Gen II Ray I bought and I needed another watch with 22mm lugs since I have quite a few 22mm straps but mostly 20mm watches. I'll catch flak for this but I after having the Orient Ray Gen II in hand. I did not like it. Period. I like the look of the SNZF17 better even though it is not nearly as much watch for the money as the Gen II Ray.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

^^^You mean like, "What have I done?!"^^^

Yep, know the feeling...😁

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

I confess that the watch fund is booming after recent sales and abstinence. I also confess I have no clue what's "next". I seem to not be able to buy I watch that I can't sell again at a minimal loss. I'm thinking I'm starting to get wired "to make money off this hobby" rather than enjoying the collection. The more money I have to spend, the less willing I am to spend it. It's easier when you have $200 to spend and then spend $200. If you are looking to spend $1500-$2000, it becomes much harder and the "wait a little longer" feeling is damned hard to shake.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

gah... even more 50atmos pics.. man.. I love that watch..

I'm sad that I can't find more ways to get pics of watches and this tube headphone amp..

I honestly wouldn't entirely recommend this tube amp.. I got it for xmas ~$220.. looks the bollocks.. stock tubes are not so good Chinese tubes.. with some NOS tubes (my case GE 6AS7GA and RCA 6SN7GT ..tubes are older than I am..) it is quite a lot better..

however you are basically hosed if anything goes wrong if you can't sort it yourself.. if you could find anyone to work on it ..it would probably cost more than the amp and sending it back to china for warranty would also cost a bundle / take forever.. My amp started malfunctioning a month or so after I got it, dropping the right channel.. at first simply fiddling with the cable got the channel back..but over time it became impossible to use because the right channel would just cut out..

weighing my options.. I said screw it.. and opened it up (HOWEVER.... I have some idea what I'm doing tube amps have serious I will kill you voltages.. ) and tracked down a poor /broken solder connection ..

It sounds so good and looks kewl ..but I can't recommend one, unless you have a friend who works on tube guitar amps or you have some experience..because like I said mine lasted all of a month before it would have been a doorstop if I didn't know how to fix it... (it would make a decent doorstop as it is pretty heavy)..

but also I wish I could get more watch / amp shots.. lighting is TERRIBLE in my office here also...









Now that I have sorted this amp / made it mine by fixing it.. I quite like it ..but don't buy one..because the odds of it breaking are too high.. like I said mine would have been landfill if I couldn't work on this kinda stuff after 1~month. looks neat though with the tubes all glowing... but as summer temps keep going up the FiiO SS amp (hiding behind it) will probably see more use..as this thing tends to warm up the room a bit..


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I believe those who wear their watch on their dominant wrist are wrecking their Qi.

My oldest child insists on wearing his on his right wrist, which wrecks mine in turn.


----------



## Dalen (Dec 12, 2016)

Accidental impulse purchase of the week. I bought this watch for my wife to give her father as a Fathers day present. Well after I opened it, I quickly surmised it was too big for his wrist and I decided to keep it for myself. I should have never opened the box.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

fishrose said:


> Actually, slotted screws are objectively better than Phillips, provided you're using the correct size and width driver. They can handle more torque without stripping. The problem is, most people assume that all slotted drivers are more or less interchangeable, which is not the case. Phillips drive screws are more convenient due to ease of alignment, but the heads tend to strip (or, more accurately, cam) out easily under high torque because the interior angles of the driver are rounded. The Japanese Industrial Standard improves upon that because it has a sharper interior angle, but square drive or allen screws are superior in almost every application.


Screwuseek

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Gee, I wonder if there's a forum for screw lovers.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Peteworrall said:


> Screwuseek
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I'm tempted to type in that URL, but I have a feeling I'd end up in a very uncomfortable meeting with HR on Monday.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

fishrose said:


> I'm tempted to type in that URL, but I have a feeling I'd end up in a very uncomfortable meeting with HR on Monday.


How do you feel about split lock washers?


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

cayabo said:


> How do you feel about split lock washers?


I generally prefer to use nylon locknuts, when possible. Split lock washers are great for pre-threaded holes in steel, but they need to be torqued down harder and they keep the screw under constant tension. That can be problematic if you're working with soft metals or plastic, so a star/flat washer combination is better in those instances.

Just for some background, my first job was at a local hardware store owned by my best friend's mom. I worked there for several years before moving away to college, where I found part-time employment at a nearby independent hardware store. All in all I have about 10 years of experience selling fasteners.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

fishrose said:


> I generally prefer to use nylon locknuts, when possible. Split lock washers are great for pre-threaded holes in steel, but they need to be torqued down harder and they keep the screw under constant tension. That can be problematic if you're working with soft metals or plastic, so a star/flat washer combination is better in those instances.


And WD-40?


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

cayabo said:


> And WD-40?


WD-40 has many uses, but it's fairly mediocre for all of them. PB Blaster is a better penetrating lubricant for rusted/stuck bolts. Silicone spray and Triflow (liquid PTFE) are better general-purpose lubricants because they attract less dirt. Mineral spirits and Goo Gone are better for cleaning adhesives off hard surfaces. How am I doing so far?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

fishrose said:


> WD-40 has many uses, but it's fairly mediocre for all of them. PB Blaster is a better penetrating lubricant for rusted/stuck bolts. Silicone spray and Triflow (liquid PTFE) are better general-purpose lubricants because they attract less dirt. Mineral spirits and Goo Gone are better for cleaning adhesives off hard surfaces. How am I doing so far?


Most old-time mech engineer types can be unhinged with those 2 questions - you're a bit more sporting.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

cayabo said:


> Most old-time mech engineer types can be unhinged with those 2 questions - you're a bit more sporting.


Well I'm hardly an old-timer, though it seems like 30 is approaching faster every day. After working in a small hardware store for 10 years, it takes quite a bit more than that to get me unhinged.


----------



## Leodavism (May 3, 2017)

I bought my first G mostly due to petty "keeping up with the Jones's" nonsense. In 2014, a guy I work with told me he wanted one but could not justify $300 for a watch. Neither could I, at the time. In February of 2017, I could and did. 

The bigger confession, though, is that, given the like/hate nature of our relationship, I don't feel all that bad about the "HA, in your face!" of buying the watch he wanted.


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

They're really popular, but I don't like "blackout" watches.

I've been wrist checking a lot since I got into watches and I see a lot of them. I got a negative digital display for my first watch, but returned it promptly due to readability issues for me. I just don't think they're that functional, and I like the looks less and less. If I wanted to have a black opaque disk, I'd just carry around a hockey puck.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Fill it with oil - here's 2 shots of a neg display that would have been illegible with an air gap:


----------



## thatotherguy1 (May 5, 2017)

*deep breath* I don't like Citizen watches. I've got nothing against their quality, but I have not yet seen a single one that made me think "ooohhh... that's a good looking watch"
There are a select few that I think look OK, but the vast majority of Citizens I've seen strike me as ugly. Even the OK ones have issues for me. For example, I cannot stand the look of the canvas strap on their field watches. The grommets kill it for me. The head is decent, but the strap does not gel with my likes, and I can, frankly, find a field watch I like more overall for the same money or less.
Honestly, I think Seiko aesthetic is better all around- divers, dress, sport watches, chronos, field watches, everything.

I'll take shelter and await the inevitable torrent of rotten tomatoes hurled in my general direction.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

thatotherguy1 said:


> *deep breath* I don't like Citizen watches. I've got nothing against their quality, but I have not yet seen a single one that made me think "ooohhh... that's a good looking watch"
> There are a select few that I think look OK, but the vast majority of Citizens I've seen strike me as ugly. Even the OK ones have issues for me. For example, I cannot stand the look of the canvas strap on their field watches. The grommets kill it for me. The head is decent, but the strap does not gel with my likes, and I can, frankly, find a field watch I like more overall for the same money or less.
> Honestly, I think Seiko aesthetic is better all around- divers, dress, sport watches, chronos, field watches, everything.
> 
> ...


I also prefer Seiko's design aesthetic, generally speaking. However, I've never considered the strap a watch comes on to be a deal-breaker. Especially not for a field watch which is almost certainly going on a NATO strap the second it comes out of the box.


----------



## thatotherguy1 (May 5, 2017)

fishrose said:


> I also prefer Seiko's design aesthetic, generally speaking. However, I've never considered the strap a watch comes on to be a deal-breaker. Especially not for a field watch which is almost certainly going on a NATO strap the second it comes out of the box.


The real issue for me with those field watches is that I'm not all that hot on the head either. It's OK, but not great IMHO. The hideous strap is just the final nail in the coffin for me. I'd rather just get a Seiko 5 that looks better to me overall and has a decent looking stock strap to boot.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

cayabo said:


> Fill it with oil - here's 2 shots of a neg display that would have been illegible with an air gap:


How many miles can you go between oil changes?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

saturnine said:


> How many miles can you go between oil changes?


I change the watch and keep the oil...


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

my wife hates Casio's all Casio's...why does she hate Casio??? she haaates my gshocks.. and I have been looking at the AMW320.. well she hates that as well... I ask her why... because it is a Casio.. my wife is a watch snob apparently???


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> I got my driving license in July last year and still don't know how to drive a car with manual transmission.


I learnt last Saturday.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Some Rando Calrissian Confessions for a Sunday evening...

I do not have a proper timegrapher and I confess to blindly regulating watches throughout the day. It has made my desk at work suspiciously unlike what one would expect of my field.

If Orient made the Bambino V3 and/or V4 in the 36-38mm range with a 20mm strap that tapers to 18mm, I would buy them in bulk and open “The Best Dress Watch Ever You Filthy Savages!” store. Okay, not really but I confess I want to see that as a business name.

I confess I cannot see the brand Laco without thinking of tacos. That is not a bad thing as I love tacos in both the traditional (or “street taco”) and crispy (or “****** taco”) forms.

I confess I am obsessed with the different watch cases and watch rolls, particularly single watch cases and pouches designed for travel. I might have as many barely used watch cases as I do barely worn watches.

I cannot hear the term “reverse panda” describing black dials with black chronograph sub-dials without thinking it is some kind of yoga position or a page in the Kama Sutra involving the participants in blackface. I confess I looked it up on Urban Dictionary before making this post and did not understand the second definition.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> I learnt last Saturday.


Both of my grandfathers taught me to drive stick when I first learned to drive. I'll occasionally use the manual mode on my Mazda6 (which is my weekend play-around car) when I don't have to run errands. Contrary to the hardcore petrolheads out there, you're not missing much not driving stick.

On a day to day basis, automatic is best. Life's too short and long to do a lot of work driving from place to place. Both of my grandfathers would agree: My paternal grandfather (now gone seven years) dumped his last sticks (a 1970 Chevelle and an '81 280ZX) even for weekend driving.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess I looked it up on Urban Dictionary before making this post and did not understand the second definition.


Urban Dictionary used to be funny when it was populated only with _real_ colloquialisms and neologisms.

Mind you, that was a quite long time ago...


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

atarione said:


> the part of a NATO that gets folded back .. on most people... if you wrist is big enough it starts not to matter..
> 
> View attachment 12110266
> 
> no excess to fold back really here..


My wrist is so small it tucks back into the other keeper


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

chuasam said:


> My wrist is so small it tucks back into the other keeper


That sounds painful. Have you tried wrapping the strap around your wrist like most people do, rather than wrapping your wrist around the strap?

;-)

[Yes, I know what you meant, I just couldn't resist the soft pitch.]


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

Saxman8845 said:


> Saw a Nighthawk in the wild today. I get excited when I see WIS approved watches as this is few and far between for me.
> 
> I actually saw it walking past a store as there was a guy talking on the phone in the window and the Nighthawk is pretty easy to spot at a distance.


I actually saw a coworker wearing a Nighthawk last week. He was walking by and I said something along the lines of "I love your Nighthawk." He turned around, said "Thanks" walked about 10 more feet before he stopped and turned around looking at me quizzically. I just kept walking, but you could tell he had no idea how I knew what his watch was.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> If Orient made the Bambino V3 and/or V4 in the *36-38mm* range with a 20mm strap that tapers to 18mm, I would buy them in bulk and open "The Best Dress Watch Ever You Filthy Savages!" store. Okay, not really but I confess I want to see that as a business name.


YES. YES. Except an 18mm-16mm strap.



jisham said:


> That sounds painful. Have you tried wrapping the strap around your wrist like most people do, rather than wrapping your wrist around the strap?


Thanks for clearing that up, I wasn't clear on what was meant.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

jisham said:


> That sounds painful. Have you tried wrapping the strap around your wrist like most people do, rather than wrapping your wrist around the strap?
> 
> ;-)
> 
> [Yes, I know what you meant, I just couldn't resist the soft pitch.]


Hahaha 









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Time to start buying MUCH more expensive watches...



atarione said:


> my wife hates Casio's all Casio's...why does she hate Casio??? she haaates my gshocks.. and I have been looking at the AMW320.. well she hates that as well... I ask her why... because it is a Casio.. my wife is a watch snob apparently???


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

I hate the term "timepiece". There; I said it. 

I am sure not everyone who uses it is trying to be pretentious, but it comes across to me that way anyway, every time. 

Just call it a watch already. Sheesh. No offfense intended. I know it's a personal hang-up.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

What I've discovered in my first week with my Gravitymaster ...

A G-shock is big and bulky, with generous shock resistance enabling it to withstand being banged against doors and the like.
Because the G-shock is big and bulky, it gets banged against doors and the like.




The Tao of G-Shock.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Qi as in vital life force? I am moving my watch to my right (wrong) wrist right after I type this.



saturnine said:


> I believe those who wear their watch on their dominant wrist are wrecking their Qi.
> 
> My oldest child insists on wearing his on his right wrist, which wrecks mine in turn.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Same here. It's because we write the definitive response. Nothing left to add after that. This thread is still going though, gents.

_







Originally Posted by *Capt Obvious* 
I confess that I look at myself as a thread killer. Threads tend to end very shortly after I post.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk

_




OllieVR said:


> And here I thought that was just me....


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Earl Grey said:


> Qi as in vital life force? I am moving my *timepiece* to my right (wrong) wrist right after I type this.


Correct.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Just bought a Blumo. This will be the second time I've owned one. 

Once again the Seiko virus has infected my decision making abilities.


----------



## Dalen (Dec 12, 2016)

My blumo is the watch that started this crazy hobby/obsession for me.


----------



## Wandering Ben (Mar 5, 2012)

saturnine said:


> So, shopping for movements only I see.


Swatch does sell automatic watches for less than $200. A Seiko 5 or Orient Tri-star can be around $50 (under 50 would be difficult). A Vostok Commander can go under 50 if you find the right seller IMHO


----------



## Wandering Ben (Mar 5, 2012)

I am scared of going into a body of water and never thought about buying a diver watch. That's my confession


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Wandering Ben said:


> I am scared of going into a body of water and never thought about buying a diver watch. That's my confession


Better buy a liferaft, as parts of Boston may soon be submerged.


----------



## Wandering Ben (Mar 5, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Better buy a liferaft, as parts of Boston may soon be submerged.


Shhhhh still procrastinating on that


----------



## ac7ss (Apr 24, 2017)

fishrose said:


> WD-40 has many uses, but it's fairly mediocre for all of them. PB Blaster is a better penetrating lubricant for rusted/stuck bolts. Silicone spray and Triflow (liquid PTFE) are better general-purpose lubricants because they attract less dirt. Mineral spirits and Goo Gone are better for cleaning adhesives off hard surfaces. How am I doing so far?


BoeLube T9 is also a great lube/protect. If you can find it. Designed for aluminum and stainless in salt water environments.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Boeshield T-9 

Invented by Boeing to prevent corrosion. 
It's a penetrant that leaves behind a paraffin coating - which can be considered a lubricant.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

fishrose said:


> WD-40 has many uses, but it's fairly mediocre for all of them. PB Blaster is a better penetrating lubricant for rusted/stuck bolts. Silicone spray and Triflow (liquid PTFE) are better general-purpose lubricants because they attract less dirt. Mineral spirits and Goo Gone are better for cleaning adhesives off hard surfaces. How am I doing so far?


PB Blaster is great stuff.

And There are different versions of GooGone. Be careful of the strong version containing acetone, it works great but can be nasty to use and will melt some plastics. The mild version contains citrus acid and only works on some goo.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> PB Blaster is great stuff.
> 
> And There are different versions of GooGone. Be careful of the strong version containing acetone, it works great but can be nasty to use and will melt some plastics. The mild version contains citrus acid and only works on some goo.


I've never seen a GooGone product that contains Acetone. A lot of people do confuse GooGone with GoofOff, which contains acetone and can definitely melt plastic.

I haven't encountered this Boeing T-9 stuff before, but if it leaves behind a paraffin coating that sounds like it could be very useful for lubricating roller chains. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

I took off a 500m dive watch before going swimming today. I know rationally it should be fine but I just can't bring myself to risk it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

fishrose said:


> I've never seen a GooGone product that contains Acetone. A lot of people do confuse GooGone with GoofOff, which contains acetone and can definitely melt plastic.
> 
> I haven't encountered this Boeing T-9 stuff before, but if it leaves behind a paraffin coating that sounds like it could be very useful for lubricating roller chains. I'll have to check it out.


Boeshield's true claim to fame is tool preservation during storage for machinists and woodworkers in humid environments. 
There's a contingent of cyclists who swear by it as it doesn't attract dirt like other lubricants.
Plus, in a test of 30 bicycle chain lubes (Velo March 2013), paraffin was the most efficient and best for wet weather.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

cayabo said:


> There's a contingent of cyclists who swear by it as it doesn't attract dirt like other lubricants.


I've always used Triflow for my bicycle chain, as once the solvent evaporates the dry PTFE shouldn't attract any dirt, but it does get washed away easily when riding in damp conditions. I'll have to order some BoeShield and give it a shot.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Boeshield's true claim to fame is tool preservation during storage for machinists and woodworkers in humid environments.
> There's a contingent of cyclists who swear by it as it doesn't attract dirt like other lubricants.
> Plus, in a test of 30 bicycle chain lubes (Velo March 2013), paraffin was the most efficient and best for wet weather.





fishrose said:


> I've always used Triflow for my bicycle chain, as once the solvent evaporates the dry PTFE shouldn't attract any dirt, but it does get washed away easily when riding in damp conditions. I'll have to order some BoeShield and give it a shot.


Pedro's Enduro for wet stuff and X-Dry for when the sun is out. The Enduro stuff lasts a long time and keeps my chains super quiet. Plus Pedro's is an American company and all their lubricants are made here. I've met the owner several times and he's a really good dude. Highly recommended stuff.


----------



## UK humbug (Feb 19, 2016)

Is Pedro a slippery character ?


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Wandering Ben said:


> Swatch does sell automatic watches for less than $200. A Seiko 5 or Orient Tri-star can be around $50 (under 50 would be difficult). A Vostok Commander can go under 50 if you find the right seller IMHO


Swatch has some handsome autos, but their insistence on a proprietary lug/strap setup really turns me off.

He didn't mention Russian movements, but no one should pay more than $30 for a Vostok Komandirskie; unless you're after the new souped up versions, which I don't believe have the same character as their elders. Insert millennial deprecation joke here.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> PB Blaster is great stuff.


I'm envisioning peanut butter in an aerosol can one can squirt in their mouth, ala readi whip...



cayabo said:


> Boeshield's true claim to fame is tool preservation during storage for machinists and woodworkers in humid environments.
> There's a contingent of cyclists who swear by it as it doesn't attract dirt like other lubricants.
> Plus, in a test of 30 bicycle chain lubes (Velo March 2013), paraffin was the most efficient and best for wet weather.


Paraffin huh? Looks like I need to switch from Pro Link; thanks.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

saturnine said:


> I'm envisioning peanut butter in an aerosol can one can squirt in their mouth, ala readi whip...


"Did you get me my Cheez Whiz, boy?"


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

For clarity - the paraffin application for the test was done by boiling the chain in a crockpot of wax. Boeshield won't penetrate or last nearly as well.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

atarione said:


> since I bought my first dive watch... I hardly even wear another type of watch..because i like the idea of being able to get in the water with my watch ...even if I haven't been planning to without taking my watch off.
> 
> I worry that dive watches that never get wet feel unfulfilled and are sad...
> 
> ...


Citizen NY0040-09E


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

cayabo said:


> For clarity - the paraffin application for the test was done by boiling the chain in a crockpot of wax. Boeshield won't penetrate or last nearly as well.


Making coffee for my watch hands, baking watch dials, dropping watches in acid, boiling bike chains in the crockpot...

And to think I used to hate the kitchen. WUS has the best ideas.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

atarione said:


> since I bought my first dive watch... I hardly even wear another type of watch..because i like the idea of being able to get in the water with my watch ...even if I haven't been planning to without taking my watch off.
> 
> I worry that dive watches that never get wet feel unfulfilled and are sad...
> 
> ...


Citizen NY0040-09E


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Citizen NY0040-09E


fair enough.. I am saddened Citizen disco'd these watches.. I would like to get one at some point.. pricing is higher for them now.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

tslewisz said:


> "Did you get me my Cheez Whiz, boy?"


Always appreciate a good Blues Brothers reference.










Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jcmaros said:


> This may be the best thread ever.


I dislike inappropriately large and capitalised footers.

WORK HARD, HAVE FUN, BUY A WATCH


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Earl Grey said:


> I hate the term "timepiece". There; I said it.
> 
> I am sure not everyone who uses it is trying to be pretentious, but it comes across to me that way anyway, every time.
> 
> Just call it a watch already. Sheesh. No offfense intended. I know it's a personal hang-up.


I find the word "timekeeper" (or its French counterpart "garde-temps") to be even more pedantic.
Luxury watch makers now use it as a replacement term for "watch" (at least in French), losing its initial meaning of highly sophisticated chronometer.

Nicolas

Envoyé de mon KIW-L21 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

saturnine said:


> Swatch has some handsome autos, but their insistence on a proprietary lug/strap setup really turns me off.
> 
> He didn't mention Russian movements, but no one should pay more than $30 for a Vostok Komandirskie; unless you're after the new souped up versions, which I don't believe have the same character as their elders. Insert millennial deprecation joke here.


My humble collection of "under the radar" SWISS automatic watches with sapphire under $200 net:
Emporio Armani 
Swiss army
Fossil 
Tissot 
Mondaine 
Bulova.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

I like being able to hear a slightly louder rotor so I know I am actually winding it when I shake my wrist/watch. The Miyota 9015 on my Deep Blue is the perfect volume.

I keep seeing TV ads for CBS's new show 'Candy Crush' and I honestly cannot think of a dumber premise for a game show. Candy Crush makes that show 'Hole in the Wall' look like it was created by our top scientists.


----------



## Wandering Ben (Mar 5, 2012)

Sabadabadoo said:


> My humble collection of "under the radar" SWISS automatic watches with sapphire under $200 net:
> Emporio Armani
> Swiss army
> Fossil
> ...


Where do you get a Tissot for under $200???!!!


----------



## Wandering Ben (Mar 5, 2012)

saturnine said:


> but no one should pay more than $30 for a Vostok Komandirskie; unless you're after the new souped up versions, which I don't believe have the same character as their elders. Insert millennial deprecation joke here.


I wonder what would be the reason for your statement re: Komandirskie? An auto under $30 we are talking about poorly-built Chinese territory. IMO a fair price for a *relatively well-built/finished* watch with a low-grade Seagull would be around $30 (a watch with a Chinese Standard that's crap-built but still tells the time quite well, like Fineat, can probably be obtained for under $20). Russians make worse movements than a low-grade Seagull?


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Wandering Ben said:


> I wonder what would be the reason for your statement re: Komandirskie? An auto under $30 we are talking about poorly-built Chinese territory. IMO a fair price for a *relatively well-built/finished* watch with a low-grade Seagull would be around $30 (a watch with a Chinese Standard that's crap-built but still tells the time quite well, like Fineat, can probably be obtained for under $20). Russians make worse movements than a low-grade Seagull?


My mistake, the original Komandirskies I am referring to are hand wind (2414).
https://meranom.com/en/komandirskie-classic/21/

I don't have any Seagull movements (nothing against them) and even if I did, I wouldn't be the best person to compare them. But my Dirskie keeps good time and winds smoothly. They're a simple utilitarian movement that from what I read by those more knowledgeable than myself, are very robust. Same for their big bother auto 2415/16.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Wandering Ben said:


> Where do you get a Tissot for under $200???!!!


Go to the bargain thread from 4/3 and a fellow member: crysman2000 posted the deal, and I thanked him:


Sabadabadoo said:


> Thank you, the t navigator came under $200 with befrugal and coupon 0XSD0H4Y0A5M ( might be single use, had to sign up for newsletter).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

Another confession. I'm absolutely terrified to wear my watches in the water. None of my watches get more wet than washing my hands, including divers. I know it's 99.99% not going to affect them, but I always feel like I'm going to be the .01%. The idiot who doesn't have his caseback on right or the crown isn't screwed all the way in or some other nonsense.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Today is a first for me. I was in the process of listing my EMA100 for sale when I remembered why I really love that watch. I can't part with it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

This misalignment on my SSC017 is killing me | OCD level 1000









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

QUOTE=Wandering Ben;43098426]Where do you get a Tissot for under $200???!!![/QUOTE]



Sabadabadoo said:


> Go to the bargain thread from 4/3 and a fellow member: crysman2000 posted the deal, and I thanked him:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just showed back up (but on a bracelet) for a similar price (Credit goes to worththewrist) ;


WorthTheWrist said:


> Sigma Time on eBay has the Tissot T-Navigator automatic on bracelet, model T0624301105700, for $239. With $23.90 in eBay Bucks if you act tonight.
> 
> Everybody else seems around $275.
> 
> ...


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

ctentzeras said:


> Another confession. I'm absolutely terrified to wear my watches in the water. None of my watches get more wet than washing my hands, including divers. I know it's 99.99% not going to affect them, but I always feel like I'm going to be the .01%. The idiot who doesn't have his caseback on right or the crown isn't screwed all the way in or some other nonsense.


I love getting my divers in the water. I've never been scuba diving, and frankly it scares the hell out of me, but I love jumping in the water with my SKX strapped on.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

fishrose said:


> I love getting my divers in the water. I've never been scuba diving, and frankly it scares the hell out of me, but I love jumping in the water with my SKX strapped on.


Agreed. Whenever I am at a body of water I always chuckle at all the poor bastards lacking proper water attire.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't get people on the sales forum that have a watch on there and then reduce the price for a "weekend special" or one day only, and then afterwards put the price back up again.

I mean, if you still couldn't sell it for a lower discounted price then why on earth do you think that anyone would want to buy it for *more* money?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

fvc74 said:


> This misalignment on my SSC017 is killing me | OCD level 1000
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try to put it in between clicks. Has worked for me a couple Seikos.

I confess that with the rather long string of quirky QC (bezel, chapter rings, scratch on dial, etc.) from Seiko I am starting to get a bit fed up with them.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

I confess I've been considering stepping into the non-affordable range (for me, over $1k) recently. I keep reminding myself of all the insane watches available for so much less and got this today:



It is absolutely 1000% awesome. Feels and looks like a million bucks but for quite a bit LESS  Build quality is fantastic, the bezel is gorgeous, the case is the perfect size for me at 42 mm and now I have money left to buy 2-3 more killer affordables. Happy days!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> I don't get people on the sales forum that have a watch on there and then reduce the price for a "weekend special" or one day only, and then afterwards put the price back up again.
> 
> I mean, if you still couldn't sell it for a lower discounted price then why on earth do you think that anyone would want to buy it for *more* money?


I have disdain for sales ads that say, "Buyer will pay the PayPal fees in addition to the price of the watch I've listed".


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> I don't get people on the sales forum that have a watch on there and then reduce the price for a "weekend special" or one day only, and then afterwards put the price back up again.
> 
> I mean, if you still couldn't sell it for a lower discounted price then why on earth do you think that anyone would want to buy it for *more* money?


A lot of these people aren't highly motivated to sell, and they're just fishing for a buyer. You'll also see a lot of people posting their pre-owned watches for as much or more than the price of a discounted new model. That was an absolute epidemic when Glycine first started closing out their inventory.


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

Rocat said:


> I have disdain for sales ads that say, "Buyer will pay the PayPal fees in addition to the price of the watch I've listed".


I regret I have but one like to give to this

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Try to put it in between clicks. Has worked for me a couple Seikos.
> 
> I confess that with the rather long string of quirky QC (bezel, chapter rings, scratch on dial, etc.) from Seiko I am starting to get a bit fed up with them.


yup.. I have been watching the new samurai thread.. It seems to have all the usually Seiko woes but add's a new on .. non centered crown tube. For me something else that has been putting me off Seiko for awhile.. is the reissues are always bigger than the original watch.. the size bump just kills the Samurai reissue for me..

I bought the SRP turtle while I was still super stoked about the reissue and on impulse after handling it quite briefly.. I don't think I would have bought one if I had looked at it longer / thought about it..won't sell mine currently as the loss on a sale would be more than I want to deal with.. and I wear it since I have it..but I wouldn't have bought it in retrospect...


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Try to put it in between clicks. Has worked for me a couple Seikos.
> 
> I confess that with the rather long string of quirky QC (bezel, chapter rings, scratch on dial, etc.) from Seiko I am starting to get a bit fed up with them.


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

I have a confession. 

Waiting for a new job to kick in later this year which will help me sort out some finances and until then I am trying to avoid the temptation of buying a new watch. I do, however, really like this site so I read the interesting threads rather than the WRUW ones which are full of temptation. 

This is my favourite thread and no-one has posted in days! If people don't post soon I am going to have to go back to WRUW and then I will buy something Khaki. That will be on your conscience watchy people and I will send my hungry kids your way....


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

I just swapped my Seiko SNZH53 for a Seiko SKX007j. Quite a nice guy I dealt with. He later told me that he never ever swam with the skx on or got the watch wet. 

How can I ever take him seriously again? He is dead to me now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

I was looking at the manual wind watches and one I like is being made with different coloured dials to pick. I couldn't decide between blue and gray so I've ordered both for comparison and final decision. Now I struggle hard, because both are neat and one has to go (because of reasons). Sometimes it's better not to have any choice.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

pr0t0n said:


> I was looking at the manual wind watches and one I like is being made with different coloured dials to pick. I couldn't decide between blue and gray so I've ordered both for comparison and final decision. Now I struggle hard, because both are neat and one has to go (because of reasons). Sometimes it's better not to have any choice.


I had a grey dial and found it a difficult colour to match with anything. Blue is easier.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Sminkypinky said:


> I had a grey dial and found it a difficult colour to match with anything. Blue is easier.


Well, out of my seven watches, two are already blue, and I have grey jeans also few shirts I really like...

On the other hand, blue is blue and I like blue. Did I mention I like blue?


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

I have far too many watches, and wish I didn't, as my kids won't associate any particular ones with 'me' when I'm no longer around, and I don't get to build many memories with any particular one. But I don't tend to keep the boxes for my Affordables so might struggle to sell them, also I like 99% of them and don't want to sell them. And they don't get the wrist time they deserve. Oh the agony. Is this what they call a first world problem? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

This may be rambley...

We had my son's 3rd birthday party yesterday, Saturday. One of the guests brought her boyfriend, who I graduated high school with back in 99. In school he was very poor like me. Now he is a total poser. He spends all his income on trying to keep up an image, yet lives in his folks basement. It's true! It's damned true!
Anyway yesterday at the party he was being a complete d-bag to my wife's friend and rude in general.
I went over to see if I could get him to relax and have a little fun. All ke kept doing was trying to show off his watch to me.
At one point he actually said, "Ty, Why not plunk down the money and buy a real watch like my Rolex? Ditch those cheap Citizens."
I told him that I hate to break it to him but his Rolex is fake. They don't make quartz Polar Explorer II.

Now at this point I realized something about my life. Out of all 13 of my watches, I only wear 2 of them. My Citizen BN0151 and my Pulsar digital. His comment on buying less expensive watches got me thinking. I would rather spend my money and live life rather than buy an expensive watch I'd be afraid to wear.

Anyway, later I went back up to him and asked him to come to the car with me. I had just changed the battery in my Bulova 262k field that morning and it was still in the car.

When we got over to the car I said what I paraphrased above. "Look, toss that fake in the trash. I will give you a watch that you can be proud of." I gave him the Bulova.

I may well sell off the rest of my watches aside from the Citizen and Pulsar, and get out of this race. I really don't post here like I used to.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Capt Obvious said:


> This may be rambley...
> 
> We had my son's 3rd birthday party yesterday, Saturday. One of the guests brought her boyfriend, who I graduated high school with back in 99. In school he was very poor like me. Now he is a total poser. He spends all his income on trying to keep up an image, yet lives in his folks basement. It's true! It's damned true!
> Anyway yesterday at the party he was being a complete d-bag to my wife's friend and rude in general.
> ...


I know you've toyed with the idea of "downsizing" before. If the love's not in it for you anymore, you should do what you gotta do.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

True confession - Often I wear the same watch for a couple of weeks at a time. So if I haven't posted in WRUW for a few days I occasionally just grab a random watch, strap it on and photograph it, then take it straight off and carry on wearing what I was wearing. I bet I'm not the only one that does that every so often...


----------



## Selvedge (Jun 25, 2017)

ShaggyDog said:


> True confession - Often I wear the same watch for a couple of weeks at a time. So if I haven't posted in WRUW for a few days I occasionally just grab a random watch, strap it on and photograph it, then take it straight off and carry on wearing what I was wearing. I bet I'm not the only one that does that every so often...


That could be a discussion in and of itself: How often do you guys rotate watches? Do you choose a new one for each morning, or do most of you wear one particular piece for a couple weeks at a time? Or perhaps one for work and then change to something less serious for night time.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

After a home burglary where I lost 8/12 of my watches (among other things), I recently hid my son's box of 3 watches in a place so inconspicuous that I can't find it, been looking for 3 weeks now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

I've thought about it.



ShaggyDog said:


> True confession - Often I wear the same watch for a couple of weeks at a time. So if I haven't posted in WRUW for a few days I occasionally just grab a random watch, strap it on and photograph it, then take it straight off and carry on wearing what I was wearing. I bet I'm not the only one that does that every so often...


----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)

ShaggyDog said:


> True confession - Often I wear the same watch for a couple of weeks at a time. So if I haven't posted in WRUW for a few days I occasionally just grab a random watch, strap it on and photograph it, then take it straight off and carry on wearing what I was wearing. I bet I'm not the only one that does that every so often...


I wear 99% wrist time the same watch, but have 7 others... So I understand you


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> When we got over to the car I said what I paraphrased above. "Look, toss that fake in the trash. I will give you a watch that you can be proud of." I gave him the Bulova.


What did he say/do?


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

pr0t0n said:


> What did he say/do?


He tossed it. Once he found out it was a fake he was ashamed of it. Bought off Craigslist he said.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> He tossed it. Once he found out it was a fake he was ashamed of it. Bought off Craigslist he said.


Cool, let's hope he learned both lessons (first about watches and second about behaving), fingers crossed. Who knows, maybe we'll see him around here in the future.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Maybe. Hard to say with Craig.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I see people with 19 or 21mm lugs say "20 or 22mm straps seem to fit just fine!" Then I look at the pictures and think NOPE, but don't say anything.

Watches with straps a mm too big remind me of girls with muffintops.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Selvedge said:


> That could be a discussion in and of itself: How often do you guys rotate watches? Do you choose a new one for each morning, or do most of you wear one particular piece for a couple weeks at a time? Or perhaps one for work and then change to something less serious for night time.


I choose every morning, with no method to it. Hence some watches go far too long without being worn. I'll also usually change at least once through the day. Confession time: I find the idea of a formal rotation weird...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

I go mostly by colour and how formal/informal the day presents. The spooky part is that there are days where watch imposes previously mentioned conditions. Wait, what?


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

I confess that the phrase "dress diver" will forever be an oxymoron to me.

No, it's a diver. No one really cares what watch you wear so it's OK, you can wear your diving watch with a suit.

But that doesn't make it a dress watch.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Wearing one of my mechanical watches almost invariably places me in a state of higher anxiety than when I go quartz. I've tried to address it and just get on with enjoying the mechanicals, but haven't quite managed it yet. It gets much worse after experiencing unexpected problems with a mechanical after such strenuous and dangerous activities as riding a bike or mowing the lawn.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Confession: I took a long time away from WUS because I was wasting money flipping watches. 
I came back to find a new dive watch for the summer but none of the colors I found did anything for me.
I decided to try the new Seiko turtle and bought a used one and an aftermarket bracelet this weekend. 
Neither has arrived yet and I've already flipped it in my head and am shopping for the next watch.
I suck at watches.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I received a meeting request for 0900-1800 but had no idea what time that meant. To unravel this mystery, I did the only logical thing - I looked up an image of a field watch.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Suffering from NATO man bun? Pop that NATO tail!

View attachment 12328073


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Confession: I took a long time away from WUS because I was wasting money flipping watches.
> I came back to find a new dive watch for the summer but none of the colors I found did anything for me.
> I decided to try the new Seiko turtle and bought a used one and an aftermarket bracelet this weekend.
> Neither has arrived yet and I've already flipped it in my head and am shopping for the next watch.
> I suck at watches.


I'll offer you 50% of what you paid.

Too soon?

But for real, that happens to me all the time. I've had to uninstall watchrecon many times but it never stays uninstalled.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

saturnine said:


> I received a meeting request for 0900-1800 but had no idea what time that meant. To unravel this mystery, I did the only logical thing - I looked up an image of a field watch.


A 9 hour meeting? I'd decline.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Having been out of town in Los Angeles for a week, I have worn the same watch for 7 days and I am missing my other dozen or so watches. I brought a few with me but I made the mistake of trying to blind-regulate the one I'm wearing so I and constantly tweaking it and putting it back on to measure its gain or loss.


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

I have the most heinous confessions to make, Father forgive me.

I forgot to wear a watch today and only realized it when I got to work :O 😮

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

cman1120 said:


> I have the most heinous confessions to make, Father forgive me.
> 
> I forgot to wear a watch today and only realized it when I got to work :O 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I've done that enough times that I now keep a spare in my desk.


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

cman1120 said:


> I have the most heinous confessions to make, Father forgive me.
> 
> I forgot to wear a watch today and only realized it when I got to work :O
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I forgot one a week or 2 ago... Kept looking down at my "watch tan" which was quite disturbing.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I keep seeing photos posted on several different forums by owners of this amazing recently released watch, but some guy who I don't like has one, and I don't want to like what he likes.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Deity42 said:


> I keep seeing photos posted on several different forums by owners of this amazing recently released watch, but some guy who I don't like has one, and I don't want to like what he likes.


Which one is it?

The watch, not your affair.

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Double posting, as I am on a 24h hour shift, getting hypomanic from being awake for 36 hours non stop. Confession: I am hitting reload in the bargain thread continuously while waiting for patients' blood results...hoping none of the watches I have my eye on will appear there, at the same time


Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm wrapping up a two week vacation and only brought one watch (Helm Vanuatu v. 3). But I did bring four different straps so I could make it look like a different watch.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

fishrose said:


> I've done that enough times that I now keep a spare in my desk.


And a spare in the console of each car, spares in the navigation station on the boat, spare G-Shock strapped to the handle of my soft cooler, spare in the locker at the club.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Which one is it?
> 
> The watch, not your affair.
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


It might be a Squale of some sort, lol.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Deity42 said:


> I keep seeing photos posted on several different forums by owners of this amazing recently released watch, but some guy who I don't like has one, and I don't want to like what he likes.


I am sorry I make you feel that way.

edit: wait, I don't have Squale


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

ARMADUK said:


> I am sorry I make you feel that way.
> 
> edit: wait, I don't have Squale
> View attachment 12335293


But I do remember you have one of those Orient Oysters, and I have no problems really liking those, so I think you're good.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Went to a couple watch stores today, looked at and fell in love with a couple hamiltons, a tissot, the same Oris ive been lusting after for a year, a Omega planet ocean seamaster, and a Breitling navitimer. The best part though was the clerks regonizing my deep blue and commenting on it.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Deity42 said:


> I keep seeing photos posted on several different forums by owners of this amazing recently released watch, *but some guy who I don't like has one, and I don't want to like what he likes*.


I would still buy the watch and say that occasionally, even assholes have good taste.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Deity42 said:


> I keep seeing photos posted on several different forums by owners of this amazing recently released watch, but some guy who I don't like has one, and I don't want to like what he likes.


I'm pretty sure he won't care, nor will anyone else. Buy what _*you* _ like and wear it like a boss.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Deity42 said:


> I keep seeing photos posted on several different forums by owners of this amazing recently released watch, but some guy who I don't like has one, and I don't want to like what he likes.


I feel the same way about Audi's ... nice cars but the biggest douche bags drive them... some nice people drive them as well certainly..but I don't think I could buy one for all the DB's that seem to own these cars.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> even assholes have good taste.


So true, but let's change 'have' to 'might have', just to make us (me  feel better.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

I just realised, 9 out of 10 times people write watch measurements in cm/mm, but when it comes to wrist size almost everyone uses inches. I'm sure there's an obvious joke in there somewhere...


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Deity42 said:


> But I do remember you have one of those Orient Oysters, and I have no problems really liking those, so I think you're good.


Phew!


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

I've noticed that I make an effort, subtle but still, so people would notice my watches. But nobody, not a single goddamn person cares







I am sad, hug me.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

atarione said:


> I feel the same way about Audi's ... nice cars but the biggest douche bags drive them... some nice people drive them as well certainly..but I don't think I could buy one for all the DB's that seem to own these cars.


I felt the same way about BMW-s, until I realized all the DB-s had gone to Audi. Now it's up to me to raise BMW's DB quotient ;-)


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

atarione said:


> I feel the same way about Audi's ... nice cars but the biggest douche bags drive them... some nice people drive them as well certainly..but I don't think I could buy one for all the DB's that seem to own these cars.


i dont give a damn about the DBags driving Audis. S4s S6s S8d and the RS models are TITS! and A6 wagon is on the short list. bagged of course, on some rotiform 20s


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Between f2, The Cafe, other forums, and probably this very thread, I continue to see an extraordinary amount of topics and posts about arm hair, its management or lack thereof.

I wonder, what other community could possibly be this OCD?


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

For lack of better options, whenever I am standing at a urinal, I like to look at my watch. Others probably think I am timing myself.


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

saturnine said:


> For lack of better options, whenever I am standing at a urinal, I like to look at my watch. Others probably think I am timing myself.


Heeey, you've found another use for chronos!

Confession:
I find it funny/odd when I see "crotch-shot" wrist shots. You know, the ones where the person's resting his hand on his thigh or holding it right around there such that you get a full view of the crotchal region in the picture. Too lazy to hold your hand up to take a picture? Feeling yourself up while taking the picture?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Filler posts by noobs obviously trying to reach the 100-post count so they can use the sales forum really crack me up.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Sillygoose said:


> Heeey, you've found another use for chronos!
> 
> Confession:
> I find it funny/odd when I see "crotch-shot" wrist shots. You know, the ones where the person's resting his hand on his thigh or holding it right around there such that you get a full view of the crotchal region in the picture. Too lazy to hold your hand up to take a picture? Feeling yourself up while taking the picture?


Someone posted a confession in here a while back that they actually post that way on purpose.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> And a spare in the console of each car, spares in the navigation station on the boat, spare G-Shock strapped to the handle of my soft cooler, spare in the locker at the club.


I confess I also use my G shocks as spares in random places. I only do the squares. Mostly G-Lide and the 5600J. Never got too fancy. They have never failed me...ever!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

I confess I thought what a dumb thread. But, I read each page and had to admit it. Who is dumb now?


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Sevenmack said:


> I would still buy the watch and say that occasionally, even assholes have good taste.


Great taste, less filling ;-)


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

A friend asked me to look into his Mickey Mouse pocket watch that stopped working, I could not even get the case open ( glued from the varnish ? fused from corrosion ?) I had to give it back with the stem pulled out loose, and the seconds wheel off it's axel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Sillygoose said:


> Heeey, you've found another use for chronos!
> 
> Confession:
> I find it funny/odd when I see "crotch-shot" wrist shots. You know, the ones where the person's resting his hand on his thigh or holding it right around there such that you get a full view of the crotchal region in the picture. Too lazy to hold your hand up to take a picture? Feeling yourself up while taking the picture?


IMHO, a watchuseek classic:

Currently drunk and trying on all my watches (not a lot) - Page 13

Not only is it a wrist shot with a ton of "crotchal region", he is also apparently on the toilet at the time of the pic!

There's a few other gems in that thread as well, definitely worth a read, although later posts devolve into a wruw with liquor bottles.


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

jisham said:


> IMHO, a watchuseek classic:
> 
> Currently drunk and trying on all my watches (not a lot) - Page 13
> 
> ...


Okay, you just cost me a couple hours. Thanks!

- Tappy Talkied


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

jisham said:


> [
> 
> IMHO, a watchuseek classic:
> 
> Currently drunk and trying on all my watches (not a lot) - Page 13


Im ina huge car club, and the other member have rhe wonderful idea of snapchatting each other while on the toilet. One of em must know this guy! Lol


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

jisham said:


> IMHO, a watchuseek classic:
> 
> Currently drunk and trying on all my watches (not a lot) - Page 13
> 
> ...


He does a pretty good rendition of Garfield, I'll give him that. But his choice of canvas was the highlight.

Oh my, I'm a long way from the end. I hope it's worth it.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

The last time I synced my Sumo to the atomic clock was 7/6. It's currently running -5s behind the atomic clock 

Rolex who?


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Im ina huge car club, and the other member have rhe wonderful idea of snapchatting each other while on the toilet. One of em must know this guy! Lol


This is always fun. The urinal selfie (with your reflection in the mirror behind you) is always a good choice as well.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I'll be straight up: I've become such a WIS that I've taken to actively watch spotting in pornographic materials. This started when I saw that the cover model on the front of my favorite monthly publication (famously published "For the Rest of the World") was wearing a rose gold-tone Invicta Pro Diver 8937. I saw another young lady in a more recent issue impressively sporting a Citizen BM8180-03E field watch.

Many male actors are also wearing something (easy to see in POV angles), almost always a steel-braceleted fashion watch of some sort, though I saw one guy with a 2541.80 Seamaster!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

While I had sworn off flipping for a year, recent hardship prompted a recent large sell-off. This reignited my flipping bug so I reconnected with contacts in Asia and I confess I am having fun hunting for odd pieces while resolving a dire financial situation.

I further confess to the looming fear that I will absorb much of the incoming inventory into my collection, costing me much needed monies.

One more confession, half the reason for the previous confession, however true, was for the opportunity to use the plural form of the word money because it makes me laugh.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Deity42 said:


> I'll be straight up: I've become such a WIS that I've taken to actively watch spotting in pornographic materials. This started when I saw that the cover model on the front of my favorite monthly publication (famously published "For the Rest of the World") was wearing a rose gold-tone Invicta Pro Diver 8937. I saw another young lady in a more recent issue impressively sporting a Citizen BM8180-03E field watch.
> 
> Many male actors are also wearing something (easy to see in POV angles), almost always a steel-braceleted fashion watch of some sort, though I saw one guy with a 2541.80 Seamaster!


You're watch spotting in pornographic movies? I bet you must have seen a fair few Muff Divers, Balls, and Wanchers, not to mention the occasional Black Monster.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> While I had sworn off flipping for a year, recent hardship prompted a recent large sell-off. This reignited my flipping bug so I reconnected with contacts in Asia and I confess I am having fun hunting for odd pieces while resolving a dire financial situation.
> 
> I further confess to the looming fear that I will absorb much of the incoming inventory into my collection, costing me much needed monies.
> 
> One more confession, half the reason for the previous confession, however true, was for the opportunity to use the plural form of the word money because it makes me laugh.


I hope your hardship is expediently resolved in a beneficent manner, leaving you with deserved monies in reserve.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

ShaggyDog said:


> You're watch spotting in pornographic movies? I bet you must have seen a fair few Muff Divers, Balls, and Wanchers, not to mention the occasional Black Monster.


WIN!!!!! winner of all the internets for the next 72 hours!


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

I impulse bought a watch because it was so cheap.

Now I'm trying to decide if I really like it. I've almost purchased it before, so it feels less impulsive.

But still.

It's in its box and has a 30 day return window. Now to decide how long to wait before trying it on again.

t-minus 28 days


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Deity42 said:


> I'll be straight up: I've become such a WIS that I've taken to actively watch spotting in pornographic materials. This started when I saw that the cover model on the front of my favorite monthly publication (famously published "For the Rest of the World") was wearing a rose gold-tone Invicta Pro Diver 8937. I saw another young lady in a more recent issue impressively sporting a Citizen BM8180-03E field watch.
> 
> Many male actors are also wearing something (easy to see in POV angles), almost always a steel-braceleted fashion watch of some sort, though I saw one guy with a 2541.80 Seamaster!


I'm going to guess that you know more about the names of the watches than the names of the "actors" and "actresses" wearing them. Also, you need to get your hands on Perrelet's and Ulysse Nardin's erotic watch series.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> I'm going to guess that you know more about the names of the watches than the names of the "actors" and "actresses" wearing them. Also, you need to get your hands on Perrelet's and Ulysse Nardin's erotic watch series.


I really need to go back and look up the name of the model wearing the Citizen, because it really stood out, lol. I recognized it as I had been considering that watch before, and just thought it an odd choice for someone in that, uh...profession.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

With all due respect to those who've done it, I seriously don't get threads like, "What watch(es) should I take on my vacation?" Are you kidding me? I'm a weirdo who owns near 80 watches! It's an expensive, chronic condition! So you get to one of the fun parts of it -- deciding what to wear on a trip -- and you're going to let others in on that? Not a chance.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> With all due respect to those who've done it, I seriously don't get threads like, "What watch(es) should I take on my vacation?" Are you kidding me? I'm a weirdo who owns near 80 watches! It's an expensive, chronic condition! So you get to one of the fun parts of it -- deciding what to wear on a trip -- and you're going to let others in on that? Not a chance.


Fair point. That said, I have been thinking about what watches to bring to San Diego Comic-Con next week and struggling mightily.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Fair point. That said, I have been thinking about what watches to bring to San Diego Comic-Con next week and struggling mightily.


The answer is simple. It doesn't involve a watch...


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

None of those women are wearing watches.

By that I mean my eyes are just naturally going to their wrists when there is clearly more important scenery.

Something might be wrong with me.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Fair point. That said, I have been thinking about what watches to bring to San Diego Comic-Con next week and struggling mightily.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Now I could get behind a, "I'm going to be someplace cooler than you next week. Here are the watches I've chosen to take. Praise and congratulate me" thread.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

You.... actually looked for a watch? I didn't even look for one.



Deity42 said:


> None of those women are wearing watches.
> 
> By that I mean my eyes are just naturally going to their wrists when there is clearly more important scenery.
> 
> Something might be wrong with me.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Deity42 said:


> None of those women are wearing watches.
> 
> By that I mean my eyes are just naturally going to their wrists when there is clearly more important scenery.
> 
> Something might be wrong with me.


Watch? What watch? Pikachu!


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> With all due respect to those who've done it, I seriously don't get threads like, "What watch(es) should I take on my vacation?" Are you kidding me? I'm a weirdo who owns near 80 watches! It's an expensive, chronic condition! So you get to one of the fun parts of it -- deciding what to wear on a trip -- and you're going to let others in on that? Not a chance.


I think you may be underestimating the number of people who post here because they need others to validate their taste and choices.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

fishrose said:


> I think you may be underestimating the number of people who post here because they need others to validate their taste and choices.


Underestimating is estimating anything less than all. When I get no likes on a wrist shot, I think extra hard and become extra careful when staging my next photo.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Underestimating is estimating anything less than all. When I get no likes on a wrist shot, I think extra hard and become extra careful when staging my next photo.


Idk if I've ever gotten no likes on a wrist shot, but I'm sure it would lead to hours of soul-crushing introspection.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Sevenmack said:


> The answer is simple. It doesn't involve a watch...
> View attachment 12349081
> 
> View attachment 12349083
> ...


That is not the Droid I was looking for

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

Deity42 said:


> I really need to go back and look up the name of the model wearing the Citizen, because it really stood out, lol. I recognized it as I had been considering that watch before, and just thought it an odd choice for someone in that, uh...profession.


Not above admitting I'm curious about that one too, as I own the Citizen in question as a backup beater. Pls post name, publication details if you revisit.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

When the used watch you purchased on eBay arrives, it is always a relief (and very much appropriate) to be able to say: Ahhh you're in such good shape...beautiful.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

fishrose said:


> I think you may be underestimating the number of people who post here because they need others to validate their taste and choices.


Pretty much. People don't need help picking watches to wear on vacation (and honestly, you will end up just wearing one anyway for a lot of reasons).

A lot of the questions about what to wear are really attempts to either prove that their collections are worthy -- or to justify buying a hunk of metal and glass just for vacation.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I have impeccable tastes...I don't need to justify anything.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Confession: I am a hypocrite.
Not being a fan of the SKX line, I've posted in the past:

"The SKX have a wonky, ugly, odd case shape around the crown. 
They have a movement that does not hack or handwind. 
The sweep second hand has the lume lollipop on the wrong end.
Quality control is spotty, many have misaligned chapter rings.
And many other have misaligned bezel inserts. 
And many other have both misalignment issues.
Horrendous jubilee-type bracelet version is a rattly, stretchy, hairpulling disaster.
The Hardlex crystals are no more scratch resistant than a mineral crystal. 
The price of the SKX line are frequently inflated compared to the grey market prices of Seiko SRP line, which have a better movement now that does hack and handwind."

The exception to the above is when the distinctive yellow dial SKXA35 can be found at a fair price, as happened this past week during the Prime Days sale....










....which could be construed as hypocritical. Guilty as charged. This one has a proper sweep hand lume lollipop, (almost) properly aligned chapter and bezel rings and a dial color ready for summer sports....not bad for $160 delivered.

Typically good Seiko lume:










Put it on Obris Morgan rubber:




























This hypocrite is going sailing with his new yellow beater.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Fair point. That said, I have been thinking about what watches to bring to San Diego Comic-Con next week and struggling mightily.


You could do worse than Deadpool's watch - appropriate on several levels:


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

fishrose said:


> Idk if I've ever gotten no likes on a wrist shot, but I'm sure it would lead to hours of soul-crushing introspection.


I got 0 likes on a Swatch I posted to a WRUW thread on f2 a few months ago. (It was from 1992 and had a Guard Too and was dope af.)

I rock that thing all the more often now.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Deity42 said:


> I got 0 likes on a Swatch I posted to a WRUW thread on f2 a few months ago.


To be fair, you did post a Swatch on F2, the forum where pretension lives and breathes.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> To be fair, you did post a Swatch on F2, *the forum where pretension lives and breathes.*


Huh, and I thought that was f443


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I can not wait for this to arrive... HOLY COW is this awesome or what (don't say what don't say what)...









if this is as awesome as I imagine it is going to be this watch is going to Seattle with me next month...


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Sevenmack said:


> To be fair, you did post a Swatch on F2, the forum where pretension lives and breathes.


whenever I go to F2 I put on a monocle it is just that fancy


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm actually sort of stoked when I look at the deal thread and think all the recent deals are ugly, as that way I don't spend money..


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

chuasam said:


> That is not the Droid I was looking for
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Go about your business. Move along!


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

My line of work doesn't allow for me to wear a watch. So I buy watches, only to wear them in the hour before work and the 5-6 after work. Great investment. 


Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

eljay said:


> Huh, and I thought that was f443


F443 comes close. Especially the Gascan versus Wayfarer thread.

Of course, any sunglasses thread is utterly pretentious.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

I've never seen a square snowflake.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

atarione said:


> I can not wait for this to arrive... HOLY COW is this awesome or what (don't say what don't say what)...
> 
> View attachment 12354055
> 
> ...


Used to think I would be a collector of Sailing watches like the above and below...

Citizen Windsurfer



















.....untilI discovered some of them are so fragile that they cannot actually be worn on a boat as they cannot take the pounding on a boat. And don't drop them when off the boat either, they break on contact with floor, usually never to work again, like this one:


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

atarione said:


> whenever I go to F2 I put on a monocle it is just that fancy












Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Used to think I would be a collector of Sailing watches like the above and below...
> 
> Citizen Windsurfer
> 
> ...


well, good to know.. I wasn't probably going to wear this one in to rough conditions given it being vintage and all.. those watches are super cool..bummer the one ate it however


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

When I see high-end pens -- and especially special boxes to hold numerous high-end pens -- I laugh a little inside and think "that's so dumb."

As I purchase my 80th watch and try to figure out whether it will fit in my specially modified drawer or one of the three watch boxes on top of the dresser.


----------



## Al Faromeo (Sep 23, 2016)

I do not collect watches.
I do not collect watches.
I do not collect watches.



I really don't.
Only bought 2 this year.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

I got a call yesterday: Going to the sherrif's office to retrieve some of my stolen watches from last November, yes miracles happen! ( having a moon phase rectangular Oris was unique enough to be recognized).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

watchout said:


> I got a call yesterday: Going to the sherrif's office to retrieve some of my stolen watches from last November, yes miracles happen! ( having a moon phase rectangular Oris was unique enough to be recognized).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats. Interested to hear how they found them.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

mplsabdullah said:


> Congrats. Interested to hear how they found them.


They served a search warrant in a drug house in Tombstone of all places (yes the infamous cowboy town that refuses to die).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

watchout said:


> They served a search warrant in a drug house in Tombstone of all places (yes the infamous cowboy town that refuses to die).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now your watches have a very interesting back story (likely traded for drugs, found in Tombstone, etc) and will be the envy of all WIS nerds. Especially if it got some of that "wabi" WIS seem to love in the process of the journey. Congrats again on getting some of the watches back. :-! Very rare to hear about stolen goods being recovered.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I really do not get why people buy the super cheap Chinese watches.. I mean they look like garbage.. I would way rather would spend $5 on a goodwill used seiko than on ali...

of course in my case I pretty much couldn't wear these types of watches as the chinesium metals used could send me to the ER.. as I have metal allergies w/ respiratory symptoms.. so I'm taking zero chances after a bad experience with a cheap Ritchie sharkmesh watch band..


but I seriously don't understand why anyone buys these $5 crapfest watches... who here would wanna ever wear them when most of us have a box/boxes full of nicer watches??


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

atarione said:


> I really do not get why people buy the super cheap Chinese watches.. I mean they look like garbage.. I would way rather would spend $5 on a goodwill used seiko than on ali...
> 
> of course in my case I pretty much couldn't wear these types of watches as the chinesium metals used could send me to the ER.. as I have metal allergies w/ respiratory symptoms.. so I'm taking zero chances after a bad experience with a cheap Ritchie sharkmesh watch band..
> 
> but I seriously don't understand why anyone buys they $5 crapfest watches... who here would wanna ever wear them when most of us have a box/boxes full of nicer watches??


You got that right, also 'chinesium metals' made me chucke .

But we have people who ridiculously regulate their eyebrows or look like they've slept whole night in solarium and they think it's ok, so the $5 watch is just a part of their statement. For discovering better side of the asian sea having replicas and plastic toys there's 'best of Ali' .

Also some of those chineese watches from 'under $20' thread look decent for their price.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

atarione said:


> but I seriously don't understand why anyone buys these $5 crapfest watches... who here would wanna ever wear them when most of us have a box/boxes full of nicer watches??


It's kind of hard to explain....I have quite a few of what I consider "very nice" watches, and I think sometimes it is fun to compare and contrast to the other end of the spectrum. I can gain a better understanding and appreciation of what makes my "nice" watches so nice, but then also enjoy the cheapo watches for their own particular manufacturing qualities...and just have fun with them for what they are.

I do this with several other objects too: knives, optics, pens, etc.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

I used to buy nothin but cheap knives, then i got a really good knife....... the difference is dramatic, at least in my experience. Its dissappeared under wonky circumstances and now i need to replace it


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> I used to buy nothin but cheap knives, then i got a really good knife....... the difference is dramatic, at least in my experience. Its dissappeared under wonky circumstances and now i need to replace it


May want to check for your knife in Tombstone. I hear there's a happening market there for stolen goods.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> May want to check for your knife in Tombstone. I hear there's a happening market there for stolen goods.


Maybe the shipmate ended up there...... damn carnival employees.....


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

eljay said:


> I've never seen a square snowflake.


You just blew my mind & I cannot comprehend why this comment has not received any other "likes".


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I was on vacation at a lake & I did not take a single photo of my watch, though it was in many picturesque locations. I consider this a positive outcome.

Of course, I was on the water for much of the time; had I a waterproof phone/case, the end results may have differed...


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

So I am only allowing myself to peruse the forums here 1 day per week. I have to admit that since I sold off all but 4 of my watches, I am much much happier.

Also a few pages back WorththeWrist posted that it is kinda stupid to ask opinions on what to take for vacation, etc. I agree for the most part. The part where I disagree is if someone from that licatiin could give you a few tidbits, about say crime and whatnot.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Capt Obvious said:


> So I am only allowing myself to peruse the forums here 1 day per week. *I have to admit that since I sold off all but 4 of my watches, I am much much happier.*


Bravo!


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Capt Obvious said:


> So I am only allowing myself to peruse the forums here 1 day per week. I have to admit that since I sold off all but 4 of my watches, I am much much happier.


Good for you, man. Just out of curiosity, do you think you're feeling happier because you trimmed down your collection or because you're spending less time here? I've had to cut myself off from several online forums (mostly sports related) in the past after finally realizing what a toxic influence they were in my life.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

fishrose said:


> Good for you, man. Just out of curiosity, do you think you're feeling happier because you trimmed down your collection or because you're spending less time here? I've had to cut myself off from several online forums (mostly sports related) in the past after finally realizing what a toxic influence they were in my life.


Actually both. I am very close to going to just 3. But being here makes me find flaws in my watches that I wouldn't care about otgerwise.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> So I am only allowing myself to peruse the forums here 1 day per week.


Well done, and how did You do it? Meditaiton? Pills? Selling off stuff having wi-fi?



Capt Obvious said:


> I have to admit that since I sold off all but 4 of my watches, I am much much happier.


I hope I'm getting there, I've sold every watch I wasn't wearing, so 7 left and the tough part begins.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> My line of work doesn't allow for me to wear a watch. So I buy watches, only to wear them in the hour before work and the 5-6 after work. Great investment.
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


What line of work is that? Time for a career change?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Earl Grey said:


> What line of work is that? Time for a career change?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, if I give you more details, the more reason you'll find to recommend me a change 

I work in close contact with sick people, watches and wrist/finger jewelry aren't allowed due to minimizing the risk of transmitting bacteria. I stick to this rule for Obvious reasons. I am a physician.

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Capt Obvious said:


> Actually both. I am very close to going to just 3. But being here makes me find flaws in my watches that I wouldn't care about otgerwise.


I can see that. Being here makes me find flaws in others' spelling & grammar that I wouldn't care about otherwise.


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

Earl Grey said:


> What line of work is that? Time for a career change?





Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Oh, if I give you more details, the more reason you'll find to recommend me a change
> 
> I work in close contact with sick people, watches and wrist/finger jewelry aren't allowed due to minimizing the risk of transmitting bacteria. I stick to this rule for Obvious reasons. I am a physician.


Yeah, a number of different jobs may disallow watches/jewelry. Certain healthcare settings as mentioned; some kitchens/food prep places may forbid them as well. There's also machine shops and other heavy machinery where getting something caught in a machine means your arm gets ripped off, where you don't want to be wearing anything on your hands either.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Iandk said:


> Yeah, a number of different jobs may disallow watches/jewelry. Certain healthcare settings as mentioned; some kitchens/food prep places may forbid them as well. There's also machine shops and other heavy machinery where getting something caught in a machine means your arm gets ripped off, where you don't want to be wearing anything on your hands either.


On the other hand (yes, this one is intended  ) I don't have to stick to any formalities when wearing a watch. No need to have a specific "work dresser" or a "business casual appropriate diver" - when I wear a watch I can wear what I want. Even the big clunky stuff.

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

this watch may seem small to some.. but I don't care at all.. it is HERE.. my Citizen Windsurfing D160 watch... awesome sauce..









putting this band on was a nightmare.. however.. but whatever.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Not worthy it's own thread I don't think, so I figured I'd post this here.

I have an old Seiko SKX. It's about 10-12 years old. I got it on here super cheap from the Philippines, and it's never been serviced. I cleaned it up, had it modded with a new dial/hands, sapphire crystal and put a ceramic bezel insert on it. I think I am about $250 all in on this watch. The case is pretty beat up, some from me and some from it's previous life. I love it although I don't wear it very often. Well it's running fast (+20/30spd) and has some issues with the date changing on certain days, so it's needs servicing or a movement swap. It's a pain to wear it now with those issues.

I can buy a new SNK for $45 and have the movement swapped for another $50 (no, I can't do it myself, been there done that).

I just don't know if it's worth it to put more $$$ into this watch. I can likely sell it for about $100 I'd guess. The aftermarket parts are worth that much.

What would you do?


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Now I am inordinately fond of Gshock watches. My daily wearer is the GW50001jf. Yesterday, at a shoot my client commented " a digital casio? I thought you were into watches."

Ouch! Wearing my Nomos Club today 

I think I miss wearing my GShock now.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Not worthy it's own thread I don't think, so I figured I'd post this here.
> 
> I have an old Seiko SKX. It's about 10-12 years old. I got it on here super cheap from the Philippines, and it's never been serviced. I cleaned it up, had it modded with a new dial/hands, sapphire crystal and put a ceramic bezel insert on it. I think I am about $250 all in on this watch. The case is pretty beat up, some from me and some from it's previous life. I love it although I don't wear it very often. Well it's running fast (+20/30spd) and has some issues with the date changing on certain days, so it's needs servicing or a movement swap. It's a pain to wear it now with those issues.
> 
> ...


I'd send it to Duarte at NEWW and let him put a new 7s26 in it for ~$80. If you're game have him upgrade it to a 4r36/NH36 for a little extra. He does good work and you will have it back and like new in a few days.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

That's what I am leaning towards and who's done the work for me before. He's been great. If I do that I'll likely give this watch to my son in a few years.


----------



## tienboi (Mar 28, 2013)

I've been away from F71 for the past few years because I've been building franken watches


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I recently got a new watch (new to me, anyway). One of the things I like doing is putting on my straps. I was putting on a Watch Gecko leather strap on it but it didn't come with spring bars. So I had to look at my collection of straps to find the small baggies of labeled spring bars. I picked one and put it on the straps and tried to put it in the watch lug holes. I was really struggling to put the spring bar in the lug hole and wondering why, with this watch, it was so difficult. I paused and took a closer look at the spring bar baggie. I wanted a 20mm spring bar and picked out a 22 mm spring bar and, of course, I was trying to put 22mm in a 20mm space. Duh. My excuse was that the baggie wasn't clearly labeled and the ink that stated the sizing was smeared. 

OK, located the right spring bars, put them in the watch strap, then commenced adding them to the watch. This time around, it was much easier. But it was still a bit of a struggle. I mounted the straps and was relieved that the ordeal was over. It was only then I noticed that I'd put the straps on the wrong side. The buckle strap was on the bottom and the tail was on the top. Ugh! So I had to take them off. It was much easier to take them off, though.

I put them back in the right spaces. And was relieved that the ordeal was truly over. It was only then I noticed that one of the straps was upside down and that the maker's mark was on the top. I had noticed it while I was installing the straps but had simply put it down to the oddity of the strap but when it was all said and done, it looked strange. So I had to take the damn strap off again and reinstall it in top side correctly. 

I was fed up by the time I was done, but I can only think that my anxiety and excitement in getting a new watch just put me in a strange state of mind that I wasn't focusing on the essentials. But sheesh. 

Later on, the same day, with another watch, I noticed for the first time that I had a Tropic rubber strap and one side was installed incorrectly; the bottom was facing up. I hadn't realized that the straps weren't marked similarly on both the buckle and tail ends. Until just now. I looked at it, and just remembered it for next time. I simply wasn't in the mood to do a strap reinstallation.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

One of the small pleasures in life is looking forward to work (and this is a weekend) so that you can wear your new watch during the work week without your wife noticing that you've gotten a new watch.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

watchout said:


> I got a call yesterday: Going to the sherrif's office to retrieve some of my stolen watches from last November, yes miracles happen! ( having a moon phase rectangular Oris was unique enough to be recognized).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Update: the good news: I identified 2 watches including the moon phase Oris, the bad news: (copy and paste from the sherrif's office) All items will stay in evidence at Tombstone Marshal's Office until the end of the case. Meaning once the suspect is charged and sentenced, I will then get a letter from the County Attorney's Office stating I can release the property. Then I will be able to make arrangements with you to give the property back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> I recently got a new watch (new to me, anyway). One of the things I like doing is putting on my straps. I was putting on a Watch Gecko leather strap on it but it didn't come with spring bars. So I had to look at my collection of straps to find the small baggies of labeled spring bars. I picked one and put it on the straps and tried to put it in the watch lug holes. I was really struggling to put the spring bar in the lug hole and wondering why, with this watch, it was so difficult. I paused and took a closer look at the spring bar baggie. I wanted a 20mm spring bar and picked out a 22 mm spring bar and, of course, I was trying to put 22mm in a 20mm space. Duh. My excuse was that the baggie wasn't clearly labeled and the ink that stated the sizing was smeared.
> 
> OK, located the right spring bars, put them in the watch strap, then commenced adding them to the watch. This time around, it was much easier. But it was still a bit of a struggle. I mounted the straps and was relieved that the ordeal was over. It was only then I noticed that I'd put the straps on the wrong side. The buckle strap was on the bottom and the tail was on the top. Ugh! So I had to take them off. It was much easier to take them off, though.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, I had a good laugh on this. I felt it. Really did.

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

watchout said:


> I avoid that by looping the extra strap back on TOP of the metal ring and INSIDE the buckle ( mine has holes almost all the way to the end ) and yes it is tricky to get the pin through the second hole! Thus I call it "Ménage à trois").
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Finally I got a chance to show " no man's bun Ménage à trois method"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I went for a nice 3 hour motorcycle ride around Edmonton yesterday. I admired the hot rods and fancy bikes I came across. I noticed the people sitting on restaurant patios laughing and enjoying themselves. I saw many pretty girls in their summer attire. I noticed small crowds roving the back streets with their cell phones held up, I remembered the Pokemon Go. Nerds.

Then I went home and wound and set my 24 mechanical watches, synchronized and satisfied... nerds indeed...


Sent from my iPhone using three goats and the golden ratio.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Duplicate


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

captainmorbid said:


> Then I went home and wound and set my 24 mechanical watches, synchronized and satisfied... nerds indeed...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using three goats and the golden ratio.


That is morbid indeed.....Captain!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Not worthy it's own thread I don't think, so I figured I'd post this here.
> 
> I have an old Seiko SKX. It's about 10-12 years old. I got it on here super cheap from the Philippines, and it's never been serviced. I cleaned it up, had it modded with a new dial/hands, sapphire crystal and put a ceramic bezel insert on it. I think I am about $250 all in on this watch. The case is pretty beat up, some from me and some from it's previous life. I love it although I don't wear it very often. Well it's running fast (+20/30spd) and has some issues with the date changing on certain days, so it's needs servicing or a movement swap. It's a pain to wear it now with those issues.
> 
> ...


If it were me soending my money, id keep it and upgrade to hacking/handwinding 4r36. Imo thats the only flaw in the SKX line.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I thought about that too, but a new and therefore better running 7s26 movement in it will be fine for my needs. And it's truly a beater watch for me, so I want to put as little $ in it as possible. I spent $40 on a new SNK on Amazon over the weekend and they'll both be going to Duarte later this week.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I thought about that too, but a new and therefore better running 7s26 movement in it will be fine for my needs. And it's truly a beater watch for me, so I want to put as little $ in it as possible. I spent $40 on a new SNK on Amazon over the weekend and they'll both be going to Duarte later this week.


I almost upgraded to the 4r36/NH36 when I sent my 007 to Duarte last week. But it's a beater for me too, I actually broke the 7s26 movement driving 2 metal T posts in pretty soft ground. The upgrade requires a new crown and stem which is ~$35 so it ends up being more than just the additional cost of the movement. I don't believe there is an increase in durability between the movements so it didn't make sense to me either.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

watchout said:


> That is morbid indeed.....Captain!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sometimes I just want to see if they'll all stop at the same time..

Sent from my iPhone using three goats and the golden ratio.


----------



## britewhite (Feb 6, 2012)

I bought a JDM Nighthawk so I could swap the caseback onto my USDM Nighthawk. 
And yes, it was well worth it.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I have this strange urge to buy a Rado DiaStar, despite having never even seen one in person, and thinking the design is actually a little ugly, at least in website pictures...I still want to own one for some reason.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I recently joined Swatch Club, upon which a welcome letter was dispatched directly from Biel along with my membership card. I suppose due to the origin of my last name, they assumed I was German and that's the language in which the letter was written. I could contact them to inform them I in fact only speak English, but I'm not, because putting that letter through Google Translate invoked the same kind of glee Ralphie experienced using his Little Orphan Annie decoder ring.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Confession: I still think the Rolex Daytona is an ugly watch.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Confession: I still think the Rolex Daytona is an ugly watch.


Gives you something to read when you're bored, thou.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Confession: I still think the Rolex Daytona is an ugly watch.


Needs a date window


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Confession: I still think the Rolex Daytona is an ugly watch.


Im not a fan, not really a fan of Speedmasters either........ but i do love me a racing chronograph.


----------



## Idlecuriosity (Apr 15, 2013)

I confess, I actually like Movado watches.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I have, on more than one occasion, had a dream that I found a long-sold watch in my travel case and then went to find it the next day, only to be disappointed far beyond the brief joy I received from "finding" it.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

And I have a dream that one day I'll find that Heuer I bought in Switzerland in '72... that I haven't been able to find since the late 70's. I took it to a jeweler and they tried to adjust it but it was always off about 30 seconds a day... but it was pre-Tag!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

If it's waking hours, I'm wearing a watch. And in summer, that shows.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I sometimes buy 3-4 watches at a time with no intention of keeping them, but sometimes I do keep one or two. Also, its easier to buy them and return them than it is to be hassled by trying them on in the store. 

I feel many retailers are high pressure and are always trying to make a deal. Then you see that look of disappointment when you leave and they lose the sale. I feel badly about it but to be honest, I buy things more frequently when I'm not under pressure to do so.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Lxnastynotch huh? 5.0?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm thinking 2.3 - cause 8 spark plugs in an I4 is nasty.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm thinking of purging my collection. The only thing holding me back is what, precisely, to purge. I keep on running different scenarios in my head. I think this weekend, I'll spread out my watches and sort them out. That sort of visual sorting should help me clarify matters in my head.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

fishrose said:


> I've had to cut myself off from several online forums (mostly sports related) in the past after finally realizing what a toxic influence they were in my life.


I feel the same way about Twitter, yet I cannot stop... yet... Thankfully this place is still a respite of sorts.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Jtragic said:


> I feel the same way about Twitter, yet I cannot stop... yet... Thankfully this place is still a respite of sorts.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


I'm not on Twitter because I think all I'd do is abuse politicians.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

eljay said:


> I'm not on Twitter because I think all I'd do is abuse politicians.


I wasn't either until this election cycle. Now I wish I hadn't started.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Twitter is a black hole of hate, bile, and political BS on levels so epic, god himself cant even.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess I just photographed another person's watch without his or her consent. The woman wearing it looked to be in her late 30s or early-40s, of southeast Asian descent, wearing comically tall heels, carrying a Louis Vuitton bag and accompanying a pink-faced, white-haired Caucasian man in his 70s. He was wearing a Rolex Submariner. So why did I photograph her watch? I was embarrassed to have assumed she was a stereotype until I noticed the crown and cyclops on her two-tone Rolex Datejust was on the wrong side. She was wearing the watch upside down! I still feel guilty having taken a picture of it but not so much to not share the story or photo.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess I just photographed another person's watch without his or her consent. The woman wearing it looked to be in her late 30s or early-40s, of southeast Asian descent, wearing comically tall heels, carrying a Louis Vuitton bag and accompanying a pink-faced, white-haired Caucasian man in his 70s. He was wearing a Rolex Submariner. So why did I photograph her watch? I was embarrassed to have assumed she was a stereotype until I noticed the crown and cyclops on her two-tone Rolex Datejust was on the wrong side. She was wearing the watch upside down! I still feel guilty having taken a picture of it but not so much to not share the story or photo.


Heaven knows how she can afford such an outrageously expensive watch.........

Also, I wonder what it was that attracted her to the multimillionaire septuagenarian..........:think:

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I have to admit ... I was annoyed when the rotor fell off this watch after a small fall/bump.. but having repaired it myself.. I have felt a stronger bond to this watch than previously.. watch now has a couple small dings most notably on the crown.. which got scratched a bit in the fall..


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

atarione said:


> I have to admit ... I was annoyed when the rotor fell off this watch after a small fall/bump.. but having repaired it myself.. I have felt a stronger bond to this watch than previously.. watch now has a couple small dings most notably on the crown.. which got scratched a bit in the fall..
> 
> View attachment 12382255


Radio broadcasting or air traffic control?


----------



## Dalen (Dec 12, 2016)

Confession: Does anyone else get irritated when looking at a sales post for a watch and the first line in the description says the watch will not come with the strap in the pics. *****, if you're going to the trouble of listing a watch for sale, atleast put the watch on a strap that'll go with it.


----------



## lobefin (Feb 18, 2017)

Confession: I keep seeing posts going like, "Okay, my wrist is six inches, so my size limit for watches is 55 mm," or "38 mm isn't as small as you think!" followed by two pages of people going "Yes it is, anything under 45 mm is for women and children," and it makes me wonder who exactly is impressed by all this.


----------



## lobefin (Feb 18, 2017)

Further confession: I broke the keeper off the original strap of this Timex the second time I put it on. The watch is perfectly nice, but not for me, and it's on an increasingly ratty NATO; I'm thinking about getting it a better strap off Ebay just so I can give it to the local thrift store.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Ragl said:


> Heaven knows how she can afford such an outrageously expensive watch.........
> 
> Also, I wonder what it was that attracted her to the multimillionaire septuagenarian..........:think:
> 
> ...


It's the Sub. Chicks love the Sub.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> It's the Sub. Chicks love the Sub.


Ahh, so that's the secret!! So totally got it very wrong for the past 63 years......:think: Now that you've told me this, you do know that the fall-out will be an imminently emptied bank account as a team of new subs are acquired, just hope that I'll have enough spare change to entertain my many new, ahem, lady friends......:-!
Now then, to kick things off, when is the Doc going to bring out that new Devil Ray, got to be a winner with a name like that, a full-on Lady killer, I'll post photos of my upcoming conquests......

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Forgive me father because...

its summer and I feel uncomfortable wearing my Rolex homages out in the open






I love all of my homages to death but if I can't wear them in public feeling ok why do I have them in the first place? To post pics on insta and watch forum? I am not ashamed of homages, not at all, it just I feel like a dude that put a stuffed sock in his pants or who slaps a M5 bande on his BMW 518i. I've decided that I want the real thing. Not necessarily Sub and Daydate but some affordable real thing, like vintage Rolex Precision or Cellini etc, not even a vintage Tudor that I can buy easily, the real thing.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

ARMADUK said:


> Forgive me father because...
> 
> its summer and I feel uncomfortable wearing my Rolex homages out in the open
> View attachment 12388529
> I love all of my homages to death but if I can't wear them in public feeling ok why do I have them in the first place? To post pics on insta and watch forum? I am not ashamed of homages, not at all, it just I feel like a dude that put a stuffed sock in his pants or who slaps a M5 bande on his BMW 518i. I've decided that I want the real thing. Not necessarily Sub and Daydate but some affordable real thing, like vintage Rolex Precision or Cellini etc, not even a vintage Tudor that I can buy easily, the real thing.


I assure you that no one is looking at your homage watches and assuming they're the real thing. Also, I hate to break it to you but nobody's looking at your crotch either, whether you stuff a sock in there or not.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

ARMADUK said:


> Forgive me father because...
> 
> its summer and I feel uncomfortable wearing my Rolex homages out in the open] I love all of my homages to death but if I can't wear them in public feeling ok why do I have them in the first place? To post pics on insta and watch forum? I am not ashamed of homages, not at all, it just I feel like a dude that put a stuffed sock in his pants or who slaps a M5 bande on his BMW 518i. I've decided that I want the real thing. Not necessarily Sub and Daydate but some affordable real thing, like vintage Rolex Precision or Cellini etc, not even a vintage Tudor that I can buy easily, the real thing.


Why is it such a big deal? I don't see why the opinions of a bunch of faceless internet nobodies (I fall in that category) should matter so much.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

There is this thread I posted in. In good Intention. Perhaps I didn't think it through and then things got heated and I feel guilty for derailing the whole thread. Now I don't answer in there because I "fear" being misunderstood again. Oh, the internetz....I am pretty sure, would I have said what I wrote face 2 face, the whole discussion would've been solved in 2 minutes and all clear. 

Confession over. 


Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

ARMADUK said:


> Forgive me father because...
> 
> its summer and I feel uncomfortable wearing my Rolex homages out in the open
> View attachment 12388529
> I love all of my homages to death but if I can't wear them in public feeling ok why do I have them in the first place? To post pics on insta and watch forum? I am not ashamed of homages, not at all, it just I feel like a dude that put a stuffed sock in his pants or who slaps a M5 bande on his BMW 518i. I've decided that I want the real thing. Not necessarily Sub and Daydate but some affordable real thing, like vintage Rolex Precision or Cellini etc, not even a vintage Tudor that I can buy easily, the real thing.


If you "can't" wear them in public, then I would say you are ashamed. If you put a Rolex crown on a Parnis (or are wearing a fake), well, then maybe you should be ashamed. If they are true homages, there's no reason to be. In the end, though, as others have said, no one's looking at your wrist anyway. Enjoy what you have and don't be ashamed of it.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^ Let your freak flag fly!!







Oops, I don't think it came out quite the way I wanted to say... 


Enjoy your watches and don't worry about clueless judgmental people.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

ARMADUK said:


> Forgive me father because...
> 
> its summer and I feel uncomfortable wearing my Rolex homages out in the open
> View attachment 12388529
> I love all of my homages to death but if I can't wear them in public feeling ok why do I have them in the first place? To post pics on insta and watch forum? I am not ashamed of homages, not at all, it just I feel like a dude that put a stuffed sock in his pants or who slaps a M5 bande on his BMW 518i. I've decided that I want the real thing. Not necessarily Sub and Daydate but some affordable real thing, like vintage Rolex Precision or Cellini etc, not even a vintage Tudor that I can buy easily, the real thing.


You can wear any watch with a diving bezel and people will ask whether its a Rolex. Even an Orient Mako or an SKX. But hey, its your money.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

I got the call from the coach so it looks like I'm up again!

And I know I'm going to be met by some degree of resistance with this one but here goes:

Domed crystals look ridiculous on Seikos! I get the "I have to have sapphire or it just doesn't feel like a quality watch". Well, I mean, I don't get that actually. Sure I understand that some folks think that, but give me acrylic any day! 

I digress. 

What LOOKS ridiculous is a watch designed with a very flat surface area with what looks like a giant contact lens sitting in it! It wasn't designed that way originally because that's just bad design! Whenever I see a pic of someone's proud mod all I can think is "way to show off why you don't design watches"! Now if you were to add a bezel insert that angles up to meet the angle of the crystal, then you might be back in the game! Maybe! But 99% of the time, stock just looks best!

We're all human-kind. Be both! Even online!


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> If you "can't" wear them in public, then I would say you are ashamed. If you put a Rolex crown on a Parnis (or are wearing a fake), well, then maybe you should be ashamed. If they are true homages, there's no reason to be. In the end, though, as others have said, no one's looking at your wrist anyway. Enjoy what you have and don't be ashamed of it.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


Mine are 95% copies of older Daydate and Sub the only difference is the logo (Orient, Waltham, etc). I bumped into couple of old school watch intusiasts (not internet savvy) among my clients, after I asked to see their watch they asked "and what do you wear"... I had to explain that it just looks like a Rolex but its actually not.

BTW nobody said a word to me, jundging or anything. It's just in my head lol


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

justadad said:


> Now if you were to add a bezel insert that angles up to meet the angle of the crystal, then you might be back in the game!


One reason these are some of my favourite case shapes... smoothly curved entire top surface, and subtly bowl-shaped form to the entire case:


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I just sold my one of my black pvd-coated watches so I'm now in search for a new one. It brought me back to the undone urban customizable watch which offers a pvd option. Anyways my confession is not about the watch (I backed their KS campaign and sold the watch almost as soon as I got the watch), but about the movement, which is a mechaquartz one.

I don't recall what the specific movement is but each time somebody mentions that the second hand "sweeps" like an auto, I chuckle a little bit. It totally doesn't. I don't see it. 

I admit I don't understand the tech behind a mechaquartz, but I really don't see the point. It's a quartz movement to me through and through. Not that anything's wrong with it, half of my watches have quartz movement.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


A modded Selectric?


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

I love timex watches but am becoming really frustrated with them. Why is it impossible for Timex to make movements that don't tick so loudly and where the second hand doesn't bounce? Even $5 chinese watches from ali express don't have that problem.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

eljay said:


> A modded Selectric?


When I got the notice that someone quoted me in the true confessions thread I was "aww, finally someone exculpates me for trainwrecking" - then I read, you took my Tapatalk signature seriously. I'd love to have that piece modded, unfortunately I lack the ability. So I just can provide the picture of the machine I have in mind when reading my own signature:










Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> When I got the notice that someone quoted me in the true confessions thread I was "aww, finally someone exculpates me for trainwrecking" - then I read, you took my Tapatalk signature seriously. I'd love to have that piece modded, unfortunately I lack the ability. So I just can provide the picture of the machine I have in mind when reading my own signature:
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


How do you set up to be alerted when someone quotes you?


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> How do you set up to be alerted when someone quotes you?


Hmmm, I don't know, it seems to be a feature that is "on" by default. Perhaps it is something within Tapatalk - I got the "pro" version without ads.

You go to "me" in the lower right corner, tap "settings" and then there is this 7th line from top "email settings". Tapping it, leads you to the Tapatalk setting center where you can check/uncheck some notification settings:










I don't know if it translates like the above to english, Because I use the German version.

Hope it helped.

But again: email: quotation in true confessi ns: ah now finally someone heard me. Again, completely not-wrecking-related 

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Hmmm, I don't know, it seems to be a feature that is "on" by default. Perhaps it is something within Tapatalk - I got the "pro" version without ads.
> 
> You go to "me" in the lower right corner, tap "settings" and then there is this 7th line from top "email settings". Tapping it, leads you to the Tapatalk setting center where you can check/uncheck some notification settings:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I think it is only a taptalk thing. I only use desktop to browse on here. The only other forum I check out actually notifies you when you log on if someone quoted you. Wish they had that feature here as well since people are always bumping old threads, etc. looking for info. What watch is that, what strap, etc.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> When I got the notice that someone quoted me in the true confessions thread I was "aww, finally someone *exculpates *me for trainwrecking" - then I read, you took my Tapatalk signature seriously. I'd love to have that piece modded, unfortunately I lack the ability. So I just can provide the picture of the machine I have in mind when reading my own signature:
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


Excellent word usage, especially for someone I take not to be a native English speaker.

I shall exculpate you, if you like. I've made comments on this & other forums that were taken the wrong way which led to strange detours in topic. Perhaps we are just misunderstood geniuses. Unfortunately I am often misunderstood even by myself.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

mplsabdullah said:


> Thanks for the reply. I think it is only a taptalk thing. I only use desktop to browse on here. The only other forum I check out actually notifies you when you log on if someone quoted you. Wish they had that feature here as well since people are always bumping old threads, etc. looking for info. What watch is that, what strap, etc.


I'm not exactly certain how it is setup, but I know I used to be notified via email of being quoted. I changed all my subscriptions to "Notify by control panel only" (default is instant email) b/c I don't need email notifications. You likely already know this, but If you click on "Settings" in the upper right of any forum page, it takes you to your subscriptions list which will show any threads you've subscribed to or replied to in bold if there are new posts.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Jtragic said:


> ARMADUK said:
> 
> 
> > Forgive me father because...
> ...


Please try not to be ashamed of your shame.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

There are so many times I've started to type a reply to typical watch review/comparison/suggestion threads, and then halfway through just going "you know what, nah!" and hitting back on my browser.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Deity42 said:


> There are so many times I've started to type a reply to typical watch review/comparison/suggestion threads, and then halfway through just going "you know what, nah!" and hitting back on my browser.


I wish I would do that more often in verbal discussions.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

ARMADUK said:


> Mine are 95% copies of older Daydate and Sub the only difference is the logo (Orient, Waltham, etc). I bumped into couple of old school watch intusiasts (not internet savvy) among my clients, after I asked to see their watch they asked "and what do you wear"... I had to explain that it just looks like a Rolex but its actually not.
> 
> BTW nobody said a word to me, jundging or anything. It's just in my head lol


Ahhh, just throw the brand out there like a boss, and don't explain that it looks like a Rolex but it's not. Or better yet, do some kind of mod to it, and then tell them that it's a one-of-a-kind that you modified for yourself.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

helibg said:


> I love timex watches but am becoming really frustrated with them. Why is it impossible for Timex to make movements that don't tick so loudly and where the second hand doesn't bounce? Even $5 chinese watches from ali express don't have that problem.


After several weeks I found a Timex that my wife must've stuffed underneath the socks in my top dresser drawer because of this problem.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Deity42 said:


> There are so many times I've started to type a reply to typical watch review/comparison/suggestion threads, and then halfway through just going "you know what, nah!" and hitting back on my browser.


I wish everyone was so self-aware on all internet fora.


----------



## lobefin (Feb 18, 2017)

helibg said:


> I love timex watches but am becoming really frustrated with them. Why is it impossible for Timex to make movements that don't tick so loudly and where the second hand doesn't bounce? Even $5 chinese watches from ali express don't have that problem.


Same! That's why I was gonna give mine to the thrift shop. (I figure somewhere out there is someone who likes the noise?) One of the two I have lived under the couch cushion for probably about a year - of the two I've owned it - because I couldn't stand having it in the same room with me otherwise.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Jtragic said:


> After several weeks I found a Timex that my wife must've stuffed underneath the socks in my top dresser drawer because of this problem.


Either a demolition crew or a move would be in order if I could hear a Timex but couldn't locate it. I wonder if that would be something necessary to note on a seller's disclosure? "No explosives on premises, merely lost Timex."


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Excellent word usage, especially for someone I take not to be a native English speaker.
> 
> I shall exculpate you, if you like. I've made comments on this & other forums that were taken the wrong way which led to strange detours in topic. Perhaps we are just misunderstood geniuses. Unfortunately I am often misunderstood even by myself.


Thank you very much! Both, for the compliment in word choice and for exculpating me (there, once again. How often will I use it again in internet communication?) . You are right, indeed. All my English derives from school and questionable media consumption. Excessive usage of English fora on different topics (mainly lurking) and watching all the American standard series (GoT, TWD, etc pp) in Original with closed caption.

I have nearly zero professional contacts, where English would be the better choice. After school I had no opportunity to "deepen" my English - learned a couple of other languages, though.

TL;DR: thanks, much obliged, i'm good with y'all! 

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

lobefin said:


> Same! That's why I was gonna give mine to the thrift shop. (I figure somewhere out there is someone who likes the noise?) One of the two I have lived under the couch cushion for probably about a year - of the two I've owned it - because I couldn't stand having it in the same room with me otherwise.


The Timex movements are excessively noisy. There is no denying that. I'm not sure that a couch cushion really has enough insulation to silence the tick. 
Wouldn't it be easier to pull the crown out to stop the movement, than to re-home the watch under a couch cushion when you're not wearing it?
Pulling the crown and stopping it would require resetting it when you want to wear it again, but I think most of us are used to that routine with automatics. 
Storing the watch under the couch cushion has its advantages too though. You might find loose change when you go to get the watch.


----------



## lobefin (Feb 18, 2017)

dustpilot said:


> The Timex movements are excessively noisy. There is no denying that. I'm not sure that a couch cushion really has enough insulation to silence the tick.
> Wouldn't it be easier to pull the crown out to stop the movement, than to re-home the watch under a couch cushion when you're not wearing it?
> Pulling the crown and stopping it would require resetting it when you want to wear it again, but I think most of us are used to that routine with automatics.
> Storing the watch under the couch cushion has its advantages too though. You might find loose change when you go to get the watch.


Probably, yes, but it didn't occur to me. And the couch cushion was much better insulation than my wrist; the thing is distracting as hell in a quiet room when I'm wearing it, but in the couch I actually forgot about it for a while. It was a small reward when I went to go look for my keys. That, fifteen cents, and a Cheerio.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

dustpilot said:


> The Timex movements are excessively noisy. There is no denying that. I'm not sure that a couch cushion really has enough insulation to silence the tick.
> Wouldn't it be easier to pull the crown out to stop the movement, than to re-home the watch under a couch cushion when you're not wearing it?
> Pulling the crown and stopping it would require resetting it when you want to wear it again, but I think most of us are used to that routine with automatics.
> Storing the watch under the couch cushion has its advantages too though. You might find loose change when you go to get the watch.


Why go to such horological gymnastics when a hammer (claw, ball-peen, sledge, anvil if necessary) provides a more satisfying silencio after the delicious crescendo?

Hmm... I may have a new project tonight.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

I cannot take seriously anyone who calls their watch "she".


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

i think the phrase "wears small", has been used to justify countless people buying watches that are simply too big /too big for them..

also.. I have never been a fan of the HUUUUGE watch craze so I'm well ready for a move towards more conservative watch sizing..


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

so I have zero interest in diving, however want to own all 4 Seiko PADI watches.....


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Selling off two watches to reduce my (to me, outsize collection), anticipating three new additions in the next couple of months, possibly selling two of the new ones, possibly ordering/buying two more. And I just saw a watch this morning that I like and would like to order.

Now I'm lost; am I gaining or losing watches?

Whatever. I will have a vastly different collection by the end of two months. But I need to stay off WUS so I don't start slavering over the next new thing and boomerang my collection all over again. 

A day in the life of a WIS.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Either a demolition crew or a move would be in order if I could hear a Timex but couldn't locate it. I wonder if that would be something necessary to note on a seller's disclosure? "No explosives on premises, merely lost Timex."


I've now got the WUS-enabled version of "The Tell Tale Heart" playing in my head. Thank you for that...

I am also reminded of this recent news story:

Pennsylvania alarm clock stuck in wall for 13 years goes off every day | Fox News

That would be enough to force even me to take up a keyhole saw, and spackle, and paint, and....


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

jisham said:


> I've now got the WUS-enabled version of "The Tell Tale Heart" playing in my head. Thank you for that...
> 
> I am also reminded of this recent news story:
> 
> ...


I don't know what's more ridiculous, someone dropping a clock _into_ their wall and not finding some way to just fish it out, or that a major news outlet actually published a story about it.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

So my shame of wearing homages made me order this.... more expensive homage, it is 6x more expensive than my average homage. 34mm instead of 32mm and 19cm bracelet which is usually impossible to find in Japan(small wrists, missing links). I hope I will not be dissapointed. Good thing is that a new movement costs just around 300 bucks.


----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

Sometimes I talk to myself about watches in third person like I'm hosting a hoodinke talking watches episode.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

ARMADUK said:


> So *my shame of wearing homages made me order this*.... more expensive homage, it is 6x more expensive than my average homage. 34mm instead of 32mm and 19cm bracelet which is usually impossible to find in Japan(small wrists, missing links). I hope I will not be dissapointed. Good thing is that a new movement costs just around 300 bucks.


You're playing right into their hands.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Deity42 said:


> I don't know what's more ridiculous, someone dropping a clock _into_ their wall and not finding some way to just fish it out, or that a major news outlet actually published a story about it.


Well, that was Fox news, so...... trying to avoid political here, but my suspicions of the truth of the story began when they said the battery in the clock lasted 13 years.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm starting to think I have too many watches! Eek!


Sent from my iPhone using three goats and the golden ratio.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

This afternoon, I decided to change my watch, just for fun. But the one I wanted to wear wasn't running, and the one that I wore yesterday still was. So I took the easy route and put on the one that was set and running. After an hour plus walk with my dog (winds the heck out of an automatic watch, I'd guess), I decided to wind and wear the one I'd originally planned. The date window on it is tiny, so I skipped setting it, just set the time to the quartz sitting next to it in the box. Within 1/2 an hour, I'd taken the new watch off, logged onto time.is and set the date and time. I just realized that Hawaii Five-O is about to start and I will be needing to change my watch again. Fortunately, my Five-0 watch is quartz.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

James Larabie said:


> Sometimes I talk to myself about watches in third person like I'm hosting a hoodinke talking watches episode.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha-ha

I sometimes talk to myself like Barry from Archer. You know, where he asks himself a question and then "Other Barry" answers, "Yes it is Other Barry. Yes it is."


----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

Rocat said:


> Ha-ha
> 
> I sometimes talk to myself like Barry from Archer. You know, where he asks himself a question and then "Other Barry" answers, "Yes it is Other Barry. Yes it is."


I only talk to myself when I need expert advice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

My heart was pounding as I took my newly acquired non-screw-down-crown-watch for a pool volleyball match today, but all is good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I watched a few video reviews of the Seiko SBBN033 last night. I want one sooooo bad.

Just look at it. It looks like it will beat you up and steal your girlfriend. It's all business and nothing but.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm not sure if I'm more embarrassed that I am the top bidder on a watch I don't want, or that this is the second time I've posted this in the last few months.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I'm not sure if I'm more embarrassed that I am the top bidder on a watch I don't want, or that this is the second time I've posted this in the last few months.


Ahhh, $41t. I won. Anyone want an orange Divemaster 500?


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Ahhh, $41t. I won. Anyone want an orange Divemaster 500?


How much?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I'm not sure if I'm more embarrassed that I am the top bidder on a watch I don't want, or that this is the second time I've posted this in the last few months.


That's why I stick to "Buy it Now" purchases. This way I go straight to "Regret" after buying something I didn't want. lol


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Hey everyone, first post here in quite sometime. Thought I'd check in this evening and next thing I know I've wasted two hours staring at a screen. 

Not a confession, but a plea for advice. Last week I had a watch arrive. It's an Air Blue PVD pilot. I like it, especially considering it is unique compared to the rest of my collection. Speaking of my collection, I'm officially at 20. Some of you read that and are probably thinking, "amateur." Others perhaps are looking forward to reaching that figure and going beyond. I'm in the third group - too many watches. You see, I'm a zookeeper, so save for a G-Shock I beat the heck out of, my watches aren't worn to work (occasional in-service or meeting notwithstanding). I have watches I haven't worn in over a year. I have one I haven't worn ever. 

It's a problem. 

I still love watches, but I'm thinking of selling off most (if not all) of them and putting that money towards the purchase of a grail. In my case, a Speedy Pro. I'll still keep the G-Shock for work, and I may hang onto the panda dial Seiko solar my wife bought me for my 40th. But the rest are probably going to a new home.

So I guess my question is this: those of you who have done a big purge with the specific purpose of buying your grail, how did it turn out for you? My fear is that I'll regret selling them. If anyone has any experience with this, I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Rodeojones said:


> Not a confession, but a plea for advice. Last week
> 
> So I guess my question is this: those of you who have done a big purge with the specific purpose of buying your grail, how did it turn out for you? My fear is that I'll regret selling them. If anyone has any experience with this, I'd love to hear about it.


I found myself hoarding watches last year, so January 1st I set out to stop buying and start selling. At first I thought I'd miss those I sold but nope. There was a reason they weren't getting enough wrist time. Sold 9 by March and a nice grail appeared right on cue. With the funds about 80% already available I managed to snap it. I wouldn't have if I hadn't started selling early. Plus I got top $$ for the watches since I wasn't in any hurry when I started selling. So I'd say go for it.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I forgot to swap my "nicer" watch for my beater watch prior to drilling into & installing some hardware on my garage ceiling. The watch did not get scratched, it was not shorn off my wrist & it did not catch on fire. Perhaps I will not coddle my watches so much going forward.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

saturnine said:


> I forgot to swap my "nicer" watch for my beater watch prior to drilling into & installing some hardware on my garage ceiling. The watch did not get scratched, it was not shorn off my wrist & it did not catch on fire. Perhaps I will not coddle my watches so much going forward.


My first auto was a Seiko Monster. I wore it doing everything, including working in the garage. It finally had enough with the pneumatic impact and it required a trip to the watchsmith. I'm a little more careful now, but they're a lot tougher than most people think.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

saturnine said:


> I forgot to swap my "nicer" watch for my beater watch prior to drilling into & installing some hardware on my garage ceiling. The watch did not get scratched, it was not shorn off my wrist & it did not catch on fire. Perhaps I will not coddle my watches so much going forward.


Finally, some common sense. You will enjoy them more too.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Rodeojones said:


> Not a confession, but a plea for advice. Last week I had a watch arrive. It's an Air Blue PVD pilot. I like it, especially considering it is unique compared to the rest of my collection. Speaking of my collection, I'm officially at 20. Some of you read that and are probably thinking, "amateur." Others perhaps are looking forward to reaching that figure and going beyond. ...
> 
> ... So I guess my question is this: those of you who have done a big purge with the specific purpose of buying your grail, how did it turn out for you? My fear is that I'll regret selling them. If anyone has any experience with this, I'd love to hear about it.


When I found my grail - Black Bay Red - for under $2K new I snapped it up with the intention of liquidating most of my collection, then about 12 watches, to pay for it. This was about 14 months ago. I accomplished what I set out to do, sold off some vintage Seikos and Albas, a green first run Vratslavia, a bunch of modded Monsters, about three modded SKX's and my most expensive watch at the time, a Steinhart O1V. I left myself one SKX out of the four that I owned.

Now my collection sits about 20, along with half a dozen in various stages of being built. I realized I couldn't be a one or two watch kinda person. I bought back a couple of what I sold off - another monster and a Vrat. For me now, building and modding is more fun than buying, and is what most of my collection is. It also makes it harder to let them go.

My difference, though, is I wear all of them. Sure some may go a month or so without wear, but they all get some attention. The grail? I wear it only once a week. I still wouldn't sell it unless I had to, but it doesn't need to take up all the wrist time.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Rodeojones said:


> So I guess my question is this: those of you who have done a big purge with the specific purpose of buying your grail, how did it turn out for you? My fear is that I'll regret selling them. If anyone has any experience with this, I'd love to hear about it.


I haven't done it myself, but have contemplated it and read a lot of reflections from people who have. Of the people who purged to buy a grail some end up selling their grail and re-buying most of their other watches (because the grail doesn't seem that much nicer, or because they don't actually like wearing something that expensive), some keep their grail only and live happily ever after, and some keep their grail and re-buy their old collection, more or less, because they realize they can't live with just one or two watches.

Thus this is the advice that seems most sound to me: If you can afford to, buy your grail first, before selling the others, and buy it used. Then you can see how much you like wearing it, and how you feel about your other watches. If you love the grail and don't care anymore for the others, sell them after you buy the grail. If your grail doesn't actually float your boat, sell the grail for what you paid for it, and keep enjoying the watches you had before, without having to re-buy them.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

You'll have to remember that those who sell big, get a grail and live happily ever after usually quit the hobby aspect and forums altogether. So there aren't many of them around to join in this conversation.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

As of late, i find modded watches sitting in my grail files. Also, most of my grail watches are under $500, with the exception of a Tudor Pelagos and black bay blue, so i personally feel selling off my collection to buy those is silly, since i can save up for them in a month or so.


----------



## dave12b (Feb 10, 2014)

My confession:

I bought a Seiko SKX173 for a everyday watch to replace my g-shock. I proceeded to treat it like a g-shock till it broke last year (runs about 3 seconds fast a minute and none of the forum fixes that didn't include taking the case back off worked) 

I went back to wearing the g-shock until I could get it fixed. Never got around to sending it in under warranty and realized the warranty expired. 

Then in January my g-shock did not me it through TSA at ORD. I have been not wearing a watch since. 

I now spend my free time debating myself if I should get the watch fixed, upgrade to a 6r15, or just by another g-shock. This has led to a state of paralysis by analysis that I can't get past. The ironic thing is being without a usable watch has lead me to spend more time hear gawking which has lead to more indecision. 

Sent from my N9136 using Tapatalk


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

dave12b said:


> Then in January my g-shock did not me it through TSA at ORD. I have been not wearing a watch since.


Why didn't the G didn't make it through TSA? Truly concerning.


----------



## dave12b (Feb 10, 2014)

c0bra said:


> Why didn't the G didn't make it through TSA? Truly concerning.


Just realized that this came across as it was confiscated. It was not, most likely stollen although why anyone would steel a 10 year old beat up g-shock that had it's strap keeper replaced with one of my daughter's hair bands after it broke and not the iPad sitting next to it I will never know.

Really loooong story short, the guy in front of me got held up for extra screening. My watch and other belongings made it through screening about 5 minutes before me. When I got through, I grabbed my loose stuff and threw them into an outer pocket on my bag. I got to my terminal (the last one) and realized my watch was missing. Headed back to the checkpoint and inquired but no dice.

Sent from my N9136 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

dave12b said:


> Just realized that this came across as it was confiscated. It was not, most likely stollen although why anyone would steel a 10 year old beat up g-shock that had it's strap keeper replaced with one of my daughter's hair bands after it broke and not the iPad sitting next to it I will never know.
> 
> Really loooong story short, the guy in front of me got held up for extra screening. My watch and other belongings made it through screening about 5 minutes before me. When I got through, I grabbed my loose stuff and threw them into an outer pocket on my bag. I got to my terminal (the last one) and realized my watch was missing. Headed back to the checkpoint and inquired but no dice.
> 
> Sent from my N9136 using Tapatalk


A reminder of how convenient it is to be TSA Pre. I can leave shoes, belt and watch on as I pass through screening.


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

dave12b said:


> Just realized that this came across as it was confiscated. It was not, most likely stollen although why anyone would steel a 10 year old beat up g-shock that had it's strap keeper replaced with one of my daughter's hair bands after it broke and not the iPad sitting next to it I will never know.
> 
> Really loooong story short, the guy in front of me got held up for extra screening. My watch and other belongings made it through screening about 5 minutes before me. When I got through, I grabbed my loose stuff and threw them into an outer pocket on my bag. I got to my terminal (the last one) and realized my watch was missing. Headed back to the checkpoint and inquired but no dice.
> 
> Sent from my N9136 using Tapatalk


Man that's a real bummer. I always fear getting stuff stolen when I pass them through the x-ray at the airport. I generally leave my watch on when going through the metal detector, and it usually won't beep.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I see that the WUS pilot watch project started shipping for some people...boy am I glad I canceled my spot.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

househalfman said:


> I see that the WUS pilot watch project started shipping for some people...boy am I glad I canceled my spot.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Got a link?

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

dave12b said:


> Just realized that this came across as it was confiscated. It was not, most likely stollen although why anyone would steel a 10 year old beat up g-shock that had it's strap keeper replaced with one of my daughter's hair bands after it broke and not the iPad sitting next to it I will never know.
> 
> Really loooong story short, the guy in front of me got held up for extra screening. My watch and other belongings made it through screening about 5 minutes before me. When I got through, I grabbed my loose stuff and threw them into an outer pocket on my bag. I got to my terminal (the last one) and realized my watch was missing. Headed back to the checkpoint and inquired but no dice.
> 
> Sent from my N9136 using Tapatalk


Sorry for your troubles man, had the same thing happen to me, decided to make flight plans early in the morning or late at night after that. The thieving lil peice of human excrement was probably too much of a voward to risk getting caught stealing the Ipad too.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

My strap ADD has become ridiculous. I really think I need to pick one strap per watch and stick with it. 

For my SKX I have 2 different leather straps, several RAFs and a Bond NATO, all of which also fit my Orient blue Ray.

But the Ray looks really great (and fits my wrist great) on a B&Rbands black w/ white accents synthetic strap. It's kind of a pain to remove, so this strap actually does not get changed

I have a mesh bracelet that looks great on my Jazzmaster, but also have a black croc strap and a brown vintage looking leather for that watch that both look great. Oh and I have the stock bracelet for that too, which only fits my wrist right in the winter time.

The CW Trident stays on bracelet - it's awesomely comfortable and easily adjustable to changing wrist size. 

So not only am I finding it hard to pick which watch to wear and changing those often, but I'm constantly changing the bands.

This has got to stop.

The problem with one watch per strap is I'll need more watches.:think:;-)


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Rice and Gravy said:


> My strap ADD has become ridiculous. I really think I need to pick one strap per watch and stick with it.
> 
> For my SKX I have 2 different leather straps, several RAFs and a Bond NATO, all of which also fit my Orient blue Ray.
> 
> ...


My problem is i dont want to bother changing straps, so for SKXes, id need one on a bracelet, one on a black crafter blue steap, and one on a orange crafter blue, same with a 009........ and then id need one of each for NATOs, and one of each on the stock Z straps. And then theres the modded SKXes....... And SNZGs SNZFs SNZHs and so on and so forth........


----------



## OkGoodThen (Aug 6, 2017)

Ok. Here it goes:

1.My search(aka big waste of time) for the perfect watch, began because of memories of seeing my father wearing his watch. 
After several years of searching and buying watches I realize even if I find the watch... it will never be perfect.
I realize, even now, my search is in vain, but yet the search continues.... 
2.The irony of spending countless hours of my life seeking an object which is supposed to help me use my time/life more efficiently is not lost on me.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> My problem is i dont want to bother changing straps, so for SKXes, id need one on a bracelet, one on a black crafter blue steap, and one on a orange crafter blue, same with a 009........ and then id need one of each for NATOs, and one of each on the stock Z straps. And then theres the modded SKXes....... And SNZGs SNZFs SNZHs and so on and so forth........


Exactly! That's kind of where I am but to a much, MUCH lesser extent.  I could add 2 watches I think and have everything covered probably and mostly eliminate the strap swapping.


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I'm not sure if I'm more embarrassed that I am the top bidder on a watch I don't want, or that this is the second time I've posted this in the last few months.





jupiter6 said:


> I cannot take seriously anyone who calls their watch "she".





James Larabie said:


> Sometimes I talk to myself about watches in third person like I'm hosting a hoodinke talking watches episode.


d) all of the above


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Exactly! That's kind of where I am but to a much, MUCH lesser extent.  I could add 2 watches I think and have everything covered probably and mostly eliminate the strap swapping.


In all honesty, 3 more SLXes, 2 007s and 1 009 would cover me, but wheres the fun in that?


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

I'll take the strap off of A and put it on B then try 15 different straps on A only to change my mind and ultimately reach right where I started.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

OkGoodThen said:


> Ok. Here it goes:
> 
> 1.My search(aka big waste of time) for the perfect watch, began because of memories of seeing my father wearing his watch.
> After several years of searching and buying watches I realize even if I find the watch... it will never be perfect.
> ...


The hunt is often more rewarding than trophy. I am endlessly looking for the right aftermarket or OEM parts but lose interest in my mods and restorations soon after completion.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess I wanted the first Raymond Weil Beatles watch and a small part of me regrets not picking one up. I also like the second one but they missed an opportunity when they used a vinyl record motif for the dial and did not make the tip of any of the hands look like a record needle head. Still, I confess to considering buying one even if it feels like I am buying ten Invictas.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> The hunt is often more rewarding than trophy. I am endlessly looking for the right aftermarket or OEM parts but lose interest in my mods and restorations soon after completion.


Life's a bi7ch, ain't it?



Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess I wanted the first Raymond Weil Beatles watch and a small part of me regrets not picking one up. I also like the second one but they missed an opportunity when they used a vinyl record motif for the dial and did not make the tip of any of the hands look like a record needle head. Still, I confess to considering buying one even if it feels like I am buying ten Invictas.
> 
> View attachment 12418157


I like what they did there, but I am getting tired of the endless commercialization of the Beatles & I imagine Lennon having rolled over in his grave so often he's worn through the bottom of his coffin by now.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

OkGoodThen said:


> Ok. Here it goes:
> 
> 1.My search(aka big waste of time) for the perfect watch, began because of memories of seeing my father wearing his watch.
> After several years of searching and buying watches I realize even if I find the watch... it will never be perfect.
> ...


I've come to the same conclusion - There is no perfect watch. I've also realized that it's due to the fact that I have no attachments to the watches I buy for myself. The only two I've kept and won't sell are my Tissot - which was given to me as a gift - and my Ball - which is my girlfriends' favorite, despite me trying to sell it several times.

The rest of my watches are just there because I like the aesthetic and I enjoy the "hunting and gathering" phenomenon of the watch addiction. However, I must say, it's starting to get a bit taxing. I find a watch and fall in love with it enough to buy it. A few months later I can't understand what possessed me to buy it in the first place, so I sell it, and tell my self I'm done buying new watches.

Rinse and repeat.

The mad scramble of listing and haggling, taping boxes, and making trips to the post office, has grown old and is now more of a hassle than a labor of love. I think it may be time to purge the collection all together - keeping only those that actually mean something to me besides their existence as a configuration of various parts made of metal and crystal.

I don't care if I'm rambling because I need to see it and hear it to make it real


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> and my Ball - which is my girlfriends' favorite,


You bet it is, otherwise she won't be sticking around!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I just bought a "new" watch on f29. It won't be here for a week. I'm already shopping for straps, trying to decide if I should order one (or three) now, so it'll be here when the watch gets here.


----------



## PHcare (Jul 20, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess I wanted the first Raymond Weil Beatles watch and a small part of me regrets not picking one up. I also like the second one but they missed an opportunity when they used a vinyl record motif for the dial and did not make the tip of any of the hands look like a record needle head. Still, I confess to considering buying one even if it feels like I am buying ten Invictas.
> 
> View attachment 12418157


Well, at least John's Patek is still out there, still missing if I rember correctly


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

PHcare said:


> Well, at least John's Patek is still out there, still missing if I rember correctly


Yeah, he was a real man of the people.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

I decided that I needed to bleach the black bezel insert of my SKX007. I left it in the bleach for too long now it's completely white. 

I started googling pics of 'skx white bezel insert' to convince myself that it's what I truly want. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

rameezhanslo said:


> I decided that I needed to bleach the black bezel insert of my SKX007. I left it in the bleach for too long now it's completely white.
> 
> I started googling pics of 'skx white bezel insert' to convince myself that it's what I truly want.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pics! You know, so that we can help too!!

We're all human-kind. Be both! Even online!


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

justadad said:


> Pics! You know, so that we can help too!!
> 
> We're all human-kind. Be both! Even online!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

rameezhanslo said:


> View attachment 12422393


Now this is what I call ghost/faded bezel! I like it!

Now you can try it with the dial...maybe half the time 

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

rameezhanslo said:


> View attachment 12422397
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This pic looks pretty cool! Maybe not a permanent look, but I think you could rock that for a while!

We're all human-kind. Be both! Even online!


----------



## OkGoodThen (Aug 6, 2017)

It's O.K. sweetie..it's not like it won't grow back.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Well, I did it. I listed a bunch of watches for sale with the intention of buying a grail. I spent way too much time going through my collection and pairing watches up with straps. And I loved it. There's only two that I listed that I can see myself regretting selling (SKX009 and the SKZ323 with the black bezel mod). I also decided that, despite being the two I could get the most for, I'm not selling my Blumo or my Cocktail Time. 

I'm excited for the hunt.


----------



## texastom (Mar 4, 2015)

Can you remember the first time you sharted on purpose?

[QUOTE I can still remember clearly the last time I sharted by accident. And at work too. Sigh.[/QUOTE]


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

texastom said:


> Can you remember the first time you sharted on purpose?
> 
> [QUOTE I can still remember clearly the last time I sharted by accident. And at work too. Sigh.


While it's true this thread veers off-topic at times, and I'm sorry to hear about your incident, I'm not sure this is a direction we would like it to take.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I confess I didn't get the joke above. What's "to shart" ? No match on dict.cc 


Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## watchuck (Sep 26, 2014)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I confess I didn't get the joke above. What's "to shart" ? No match on dict.cc


To fart with, er, 'consequences'


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

watchuck said:


> To fart with, er, 'consequences'




Thanks for the explanation.

Why did I ask again?



Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Yesterday I made the decision to sell off almost all of my collection and essentially part ways with the watch collecting hobby. 

I'll be selling off six watches and keeping three of only my very favorites. It's been a good few years, but for me the hobby has run its course.


----------



## morewatchesthanmoney (Apr 2, 2016)

Confessions....

1. I don't get the idea of modding a watch, yet I would never (and don't) drive a car without mods.

2. I think uber high end watches are totally overpriced, but if I had the money I'd buy one -- but like one of the million dollar ones.

3. I don't like NATO straps and really don't like Seiko watches, without any rational reason. Well, hmmm, I guess the reason on the NATO is it makes any watch look like a cheap find from an army surplus store, and seem even more insulting on a higher end watch. Seiko dislike....idk, just can't like any of the dials, either too boring or too cheap looking, or out of proportion somehow (those are still not rational reasons).

4. I value accuracy in a movement but don't particularly get upset if they are not exact to the time, and have never set a watch for the purpose of seeing if it maintains accuracy to the second. If I'm "really" in a time crunch I will rely on my laptop or cell phone for the time. Insane. This makes my ownership of many COSC watches to be quite pointless, although I appreciate that they rarely need any adjustment. 

5. I set my watches (generally, at least, see point 4) five minutes ahead, but I'm always late, with the exception of an appointment where I know being on time is essential, but even then I won't be early, so my five minute ahead setting is really stupid.

6. I really don't get Invicta haters, since there is no rational reason to hate the brand, beyond reasons that either apply to most any brand, or have no sound basis as a critique. But, while stating such, I have my own brand biases that probably have even less foundation for belief.

7. I started buying other watch brands because Invicta hate eventually wore me down, despite point 6. Sad, but true. I really had to see if all the hype about other brands was true. Plus, we all like to fit in, don't we?

8. While I appreciate my higher priced watches, I still like my Invictas, and I like some of them more than some of my "better brand" watches, so I sometimes regret buying just for brand respect, since it goes against all I often spout about, yet I have fallen prey to it.

9. I might, in fact, have too many watches.

10. IF it turns out that I do have too many, I don't care. I still don't have enough for me. :-d


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Yesterday I made the decision to sell off almost all of my collection and essentially part ways with the watch collecting hobby.
> 
> I'll be selling off six watches and keeping three of only my very favorites. It's been a good few years, but for me the hobby has run its course.


Sorry to hear that. So, which three are you keeping and why?


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Sorry to hear that. So, which three are you keeping and why?


I'll be keeping my Ball EMII Skindiver, Tissot T-Race quartz, and Seiko SARX033. The Ball was a gift to myself after I graduated from college and got my first engineering position. The Tissot was a gift from a former boss after I had worked for his business for 6 years. The SARX I'm keeping because it's as close as I'll get to a Grand Seiko for the time being, and I use it as my dress watch.

I'll be selling everything else: Sumo SBDC033, PADI Turtle, Eterna Soleure Moonphase Chronograph, Seiko SUN019 Kinetic GMT, Seiko SBEE001 Giugiaro limited edition diver, Seiko SARB017 Alpinist, and a whole slew of straps.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Any watch i see, i will be looking for a bronze / brass version, else i am not interested.. 



We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

tekong said:


> Any watch i see, i will be looking for a bronze / brass version, else i am not interested..
> l


F'real? I own two. I totally enjoy wearing both of them. But some (maybe most) days, I'm not in the mood. 
Gotta admit (confess?) that I feel the same about black watches. I really like 'em. But most days, it's good ol' stainless steel.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I find it ironic that for as much as I like to look at my watches & am concerned with them keeping proper time, I rarely arrive anywhere on time.


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Sorry to hear that. So, which three are you keeping and why?


Hahsha. He tries to get out and you just pull him back in


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

This happens every time I browse the sales subforum in Tapatalk.

While carelessly scrolling along photos of watches, I suddently fall upon that particular person's smiling face printed on his card. Jeez

Gets me everytime

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I feel guilty being in honeymoon phase with a watch a friend lent (correct term? Or do you say "gave me on loan"? Whatever) me.

Why is it wrong to be in honeymoon with someone else's watch when it feels so right?!










Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I took a bit of a hiatus from WUS. During that time I thought long and hard about what in a watch truly makes me happy. Accuracy, low maintenance, durability, and craftsmanship. In a word Citizen Eco-Drive and solar all the way.

I also used to spend tons of time here. I now find it hard to be on these forums for more than 5 minutes.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> I took a bit of a hiatus from WUS. During that time I thought long and hard about what in a watch truly makes me happy. Accuracy, low maintenance, durability, and craftsmanship. In a word Citizen Eco-Drive and solar all the way.
> 
> I also used to spend tons of time here. I now find it hard to be on these forums for more than 5 minutes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That's good for you although I wouldn't associate 'craftsmanship' with most solars save for some high-end Citizens. Seiko solars are decidedly inferior to their mechanical and kinetic brethren and Casios are just ...well...Casios.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> That's good for you although I wouldn't associate 'craftsmanship' with most solars save for some high-end Citizens. Seiko solars are decidedly inferior to their mechanical and kinetic brethren and Casios are just ...well...Casios.


I can put it this way. In the past year I have easily spent enough on watches to purchase a bnib Rolex Explorer from an ad. It's not that any were bad watches, quite the opposite and I was afraid to wear them for fear of damage. So I went down to 3 watches and am going to rebuild slowly and purposefully. Or I may very well keep my collection small. I currently have 4.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

WorththeWrist:
Latest fess up?
Fessing up I'm trying to formulate a game plan to
swipe my SIL Marks Casio GWX 56 King G. Tried
getting him to sell it, gift it, and burglarizing his
watch box. He'd still have 10 other G's. He scans
his watch box like a hawk if hes not wearing it.

Danged uncooperative IMO.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

A couple of days ago a stranger approached me and complimented me on my watch (a seiko skx diver). He told me it was the only 'cheap' watch in his collection and was almost as good as his most expensive watches. I noticed too late that he was wearing an omega and started telling him about my collection of orients, seikos and timex's. In the end he recommended me to add a speedmaster and more swiss watches to my collection instead of all the Japanese brands. I never told him that the skx is one of the most expensive watches I own 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## jackP (Oct 31, 2013)

Haven't posted here in a while. I don't know, I guess I thought I was recovered. Felt ok, was moving on and got a Jomashop email. Too hard to resist. So new and so hot. Knew the wife would never know......oh the guilt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> I can put it this way. In the past year I have easily spent enough on watches to purchase a bnib Rolex Explorer from an ad.


Ahhh, but why would anyone want an Explorer? The question noone asks all the wisecracks on YouTube who babble on 'Get the ROOOOLEEEXX'.

Well you know whom I meant


----------



## lobefin (Feb 18, 2017)

helibg said:


> A couple of days ago a stranger approached me and complimented me on my watch (a seiko skx diver). He told me it was the only 'cheap' watch in his collection and was almost as good as his most expensive watches. I noticed too late that he was wearing an omega and started telling him about my collection of orients, seikos and timex's. In the end he recommended me to add a speedmaster and more swiss watches to my collection instead of all the Japanese brands. I never told him that the skx is one of the most expensive watches I own


That's a weird thing to do to someone. "Hey, nice watch. It's almost as good as my way more expensive watch. "


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

lobefin said:


> That's a weird thing to do to someone. "Hey, nice watch. It's almost as good as my way more expensive watch. "


Thats when i say, nah, its better, cause its on my wrist.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

One time last year I was complimented at work on my watch (Vostok Radio Room) by an individual. Since that time I have not had any meetings with this person. The other day I was scheduled to have a meeting with him, so what watch did I plan to wear? Obviously the same watch (it's actually had a case swap since then, not that he would notice) although I ended up forgetting to wear it. So his compliment is essentially the only thing I associate w/this person. 

WIS - We do obsession right.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I wanna like vintage watches more than I wind up actually liking them.. they are old and fragile and possibly impossible to get parts for so you have to baby them more than I prefer when wearing them.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess I do not know what watch is in my backup travel case in my backpack right now and I have spent a better part of the afternoon trying to remember without checking.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

The past five days have been odd for me. Sunday I posted my entire collection for sale, save for three that I wanted to keep. Sold a few right away, last night I had another burst of sales, and I'm now down to two left to sell. Loved it. The offers and counter offers provided me with this strange sense of enjoyment. I even found myself getting excited to mail them out. I have no regrets and no disappointment regarding the watches I sold and I look forward to selling the remaining two.

Suddenly having a rather large PayPal balance was nice too. Notice I said "WAS NICE."

I just bought an Omega Seamaster. I've wanted one for years and came across a deal I couldn't pass up. That my best friend and college roommate is a horologist in San Diego who works on high end watches and can service it for a significant discount when the time comes was reassuring. Yet, as I input the seller's email address into PayPal and was about to hit "Send Money" I found myself overcome with anxiety. I'm buying it sight unseen. Of course it looks good in pictures, but will it be nice in person? While I definitely got it at a great price, it's still a lot of money for one watch. I've also never so much as seen an Omega in person, let alone tried one on. So I don't even know if I'll like the watch once it's on my wrist. Fortunately, the seller agreed to my request of a 48-hour no questions asked return period. But it was still nerve-wracking. Even after hitting send, part of me had the desire to PM the seller immediately and tell him I changed my mind. I didn't though.

He's overnighting it to me, so I should have it Monday. I'll post pics when it arrives. Also, I hope the addition of an Omega Seamaster Professional doesn't disqualify me from the affordables forum.

Here's the watch I bought, for those that care.


----------



## Poor Old Dave TT (Feb 4, 2017)

I haven't posted in this thread in months. I haven't bought a watch since January. Not having a job will do that to you. I've been a driver for the last several years and I ain't qualified to do 98% of the jobs I see. I keep applying and they keep not calling or emailing. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Poor Old Dave TT said:


> I haven't posted in this thread in months. I haven't bought a watch since January. Not having a job will do that to you. I've been a driver for the last several years and I ain't qualified to do 98% of the jobs I see. I keep applying and they keep not calling or emailing.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Hang in there. Job searching sucks, there's no two ways about it.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Poor Old Dave TT said:


> I haven't posted in this thread in months. I haven't bought a watch since January. Not having a job will do that to you. I've been a driver for the last several years and I ain't qualified to do 98% of the jobs I see. I keep applying and they keep not calling or emailing.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Good luck. I've been there and it's not fun.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Damn, that sucks. I hope you find something that fits you.



Poor Old Dave TT said:


> I haven't posted in this thread in months. I haven't bought a watch since January. Not having a job will do that to you. I've been a driver for the last several years and I ain't qualified to do 98% of the jobs I see. I keep applying and they keep not calling or emailing.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

If one of you just accused a watch seller on eBay of manipulating the auction because a bid after yours appeared and vanished:

A. I'm the seller you accused, without a shred of evidence of me doing a thing.
B. I have no clue what happened to that other bid, ask eBay.
C. You're onto my clever ruse of selling hundreds of watches on eBay with a 100% feedback rating, just to set up my trap on you
D. Your bid has been cancelled. And your ability to bid on anything of mine is blocked moving forward.
E. You are the bulbous, southernmost end of a particular part of the anatomy that's unique to males.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Rodeojones said:


> The past five days have been odd for me. Sunday I posted my entire collection for sale, save for three that I wanted to keep. Sold a few right away, last night I had another burst of sales, and I'm now down to two left to sell. Loved it. The offers and counter offers provided me with this strange sense of enjoyment. I even found myself getting excited to mail them out. I have no regrets and no disappointment regarding the watches I sold and I look forward to selling the remaining two.
> 
> Suddenly having a rather large PayPal balance was nice too. Notice I said "WAS NICE."
> 
> ...


Funnily enough, I am going to be selling off a bunch of watches to build up the PayPal fund so I can purchase an Omega Seamaster 2264 or 2265 (haven't decided). I've always liked the looks of the old fashioned Seamasters with sword hands.

So you are not alone.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If one of you just accused a watch seller on eBay of manipulating the auction because a bid after yours appeared and vanished:
> 
> A. I'm the seller you accused, without a shred of evidence of me doing a thing.
> B. I have no clue what happened to that other bid, ask eBay.
> ...


So tell us how you really feel. 

I've been in that spot and it always leaves a bad taste in my mouth.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Funnily enough, I am going to be selling off a bunch of watches to build up the PayPal fund so I can purchase an Omega Seamaster 2264 or 2265 (haven't decided). I've always liked the looks of the old fashioned Seamasters with sword hands.
> 
> So you are not alone.


Do it! Now that I've had a few hours to digest what I did, I'm no longer feeling the anxiety I mentioned. And I didn't have to use any extra money for the purchase, just the PayPal balance I accumulated from the sales, and some extra money I earned on the side last weekend helping a friend with some tree removal work.

Good choice for your watch. I do wish the one I chose came with sword hands.


----------



## morewatchesthanmoney (Apr 2, 2016)

helibg said:


> A couple of days ago a stranger approached me and complimented me on my watch (a seiko skx diver). He told me it was the only 'cheap' watch in his collection and was almost as good as his most expensive watches. I noticed too late that he was wearing an omega and started telling him about my collection of orients, seikos and timex's. In the end he recommended me to add a speedmaster and more swiss watches to my collection instead of all the Japanese brands. I never told him that the skx is one of the most expensive watches I own
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920AZ using Tapatalk


Wow, good old brand snobbery, haha.

I recall wearing one of my Certinas to a high end Swatch Group boutique, bringing another Certina that needed a battery, and, among all the glorious Omegas and such, I expected my humble piece to at least be welcome as a far distant cousin. No one had heard of Certina, and questioned it even being a Swatch Group brand. Ignorance on their part, but still it was like no one showing up to your birthday party. Cue the "wah wah" music. Finally they called in back, to the in-house jeweler, who certainly knew the brand, and replaced my battery for free. I felt better and my mood improved much when the Omega salesman said he was impressed with my pieces.

I must confess I wish my "brandier" watches got as much love as my Invictas when out and about. I may say I don't wear a watch to get a compliment, but I really do like it when someone compliments my watch, haha and it's sometimes a bit annoying to have branded "up" and have no one notice my efforts to be all upscale and classy (although I up-branded for my own personal satisfaction, obviously, not just trying to be snobbier in what I bought, and I'm very pleased with my higher -- though still relatively affordable -- end purchases).

Some may say it's a result of being around a Honey Boo Boo crowd, but I mix with a wide range of socioeconomic layers, and it's just apparent that, on average, many people notice a watch made to be noticed, more than a watch made to standards apparently unknown to most.

Feel like wearing a sign on my back -- I bought a nice watch! Oh, shallow creatures we are.....











jackP said:


> Haven't posted here in a while. I don't know, I guess I thought I was recovered. Felt ok, was moving on and got a Jomashop email. Too hard to resist. So new and so hot. Knew the wife would never know......oh the guilt
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, had to laugh at this -- a pox upon Jomashop for their emails! What's really awful is that even dropping by their site, if I haven't purged cookies for a while in my browser, when I leave their site I almost instantly get an email with some kind of offer or savings, saying, "We noticed you were just browsing our site..." Ought to be outlawed, lol. Gorgeous Oris, by the way! Must have an Oris some day!

Another confession --

I can't bring myself to buy a used watch. Seems so personal, and then there's just the idea of someone else's watch sweat and whatever else...









But I have no issue staying in hotels, and didn't hesitate to buy my Bimmer used, to get the exact one I wanted.

A stupid bias, for sure, and likely I'd be wearing an Omega by now, if I wasn't being ridiculous in that aspect.

Maturity still eludes me.


----------



## morewatchesthanmoney (Apr 2, 2016)

I confess further I REALLY want that Oris!!!!!!!! And have totally been searching for an aviation style....


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

I now enjoy taking a toothbrush and lovingly scrubbing away at the bronze / brass watch case. It keeps me from browsing at watch ads or going out. 

I got like 5 bronze watch om pre order. 

We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

tekong said:


> ...or going out.
> 
> I got like 5 bronze watch om pre order.


Sounds like
you gotta 
whole lotta 
Scrubbing to
Do.



Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Rodeojones said:


> The past five days have been odd for me. Sunday I posted my entire collection for sale, save for three that I wanted to keep. Sold a few right away, last night I had another burst of sales, and I'm now down to two left to sell. Loved it. The offers and counter offers provided me with this strange sense of enjoyment. I even found myself getting excited to mail them out. I have no regrets and no disappointment regarding the watches I sold and I look forward to selling the remaining two.
> 
> Suddenly having a rather large PayPal balance was nice too. Notice I said "WAS NICE."
> 
> ...


I've never seen any of the watches I've bought during the past four years up close before buying them. I've regretted buying maybe a couple of those, out of forty plus watches.

You did well funding your new grail via selling, I know how that feels; I would recommend however, again based on own prior experience, to put any further proceeds from sales towards your 401k and cease all purchases for a year or more.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I was so tired that I dropped my watch while taking it off. Got worried. Then I realized I was wearing my GShock.


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

True confessions:

1) I've seriously considering getting rid of the watch I got married in. I needed an affordable dress watch for the occasion and didn't have time to mess around so basically just ordered whatever. I almost never need a dress watch but I figure I'd rather have something I like. My wife can be very sentimental but not when it comes to watches. I doubt she would ever notice or care. Am I a cold hearted bastard?

2) I like how civil and self-policing this board is. However I did once mercilessly troll a guy here. He was deeply concerned and looking for support because all three of his Planet Ocean 42s might be too small and in need of being replaced by 45s. I should have left it alone but I didn't.

3) I sometimes feel smugly superior when I see fashion watches displayed, no matter what I'm wearing.

Glad to have that off my chest, whew.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I put my newest watch on a strap that came with another watch. It looks great. I will never use the strap on the watch it came with. But the buckle is signed; with the wrong logo. It's bugging me.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

You know you can change it, right?


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

watchout said:


> After a home burglary where I lost 8/12 of my watches (among other things), I recently hid my son's box of 3 watches in a place so inconspicuous that I can't find it, been looking for 3 weeks now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still looking!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Ten-Ten said:


> I put my newest watch on a strap that came with another watch. It looks great. I will never use the strap on the watch it came with. But the buckle is signed; with the wrong logo. It's bugging me.
> 
> 
> RainDog said:
> ...


Is the buckle width the same? I did that once but the buckle did not fit so I spent a bunch of time and money looking for a signed buckle that did fit. I was fine with it for a month but the brand of the strap bothered me so I spent more time and money looking for a full branded OEM strap. Eventually I put back on end factory strap.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

DrGonzo said:


> I sometimes feel smugly superior when I see fashion watches displayed, no matter what I'm wearing.


A Parnis I was wearing was once mistaken for a fashion watch. I'm still not sure how to take it...


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

eljay said:


> A Parnis I was wearing was once mistaken for a fashion watch. I'm still not sure how to take it...


Sometimes the universe has a fantastic sense of humor.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

watchout said:


> Still looking!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Under the kitchen sink


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

chuasam said:


> Under the kitchen sink


No cigar, I even looked inside pots and pans!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

watchout said:


> No cigar, I even looked inside pots and pans!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you have wood floors, start stepping on the edges of planks.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

saturnine said:


> If you have wood floors, start stepping on the edges of planks.


Don't forget checking the walls for hollow sounding spots 

Google 'odd places to hide precious items'. Google is your friend. Be like Google.


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Don't forget checking the walls for hollow sounding spots
> 
> Google 'odd places to hide precious items'. Google is your friend. Be like Google.


I totally feel your pain, I recently lost a small cache of important company documents. When I found them 3 weeks later in a very random location I was flooded with a very distinct memory of thinking "I'll hide them here whilst I'm away.... because who would think to look here?!?"

Moral of the story is that whilst your sons' watches are far from lost, that doesn't mean you will be finding them in any rush.

Take whatever consolation from that you can


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

watchout said:


> No cigar, I even looked inside pots and pans!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess you'll have to move. You always find things you forgot about when you move.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## inter4kt (Jul 31, 2016)

I tried really hard to love nylon Nato straps, but I don't. Makes the watch sit too high on my tiny wrist. The only Nato I like is a leather one that I put on my dressy two tone Certina... It makes for a great "I don't give a damn" casual look. Yeah, a Nato on a dress. Unleash the furry. 

Leather bands look bulky on my wrist. So I always get a watch on a bracelet. Always. Unless it doesn't exist, in which case I would almost always not buy it. 

I love great sunburst blue dials but cannot pull it off. I feel like I'm trying too hard, almost tacky. Speaking of which... 

I bought a two tone Invicta (Submariner homage) with black dial and I have so much fun with it. I like to see people's reaction about that faux gold and it makes my day every time. And for some reason, wearing it feels great. 

Then the following day I go all steel, tool or sports watch (SKX013 or Hamilton Khaki Pilot Day Date) and feel that two tone, dressy divers look hideous. Whatever 

I don't care about display case backs. I never look at the movements, even the nice ones. 

I really, really want to find that one watch that I will wear everyday, all the time... I'm not really into collecting. The problem is, I want a different look everyday. D'oh. Tudor Black Bay 36 might be the one though... 

I don't care about wearing a watch too big for me. I actually have no choice : with a 5.9 wrist, pretty much every modern men's watch diameter or lug to lug distance is too big for me. And I don't like vintage watches. Talk about accepting things as they are. Simple rule to keep things under control : 42mm max diameter for watches with bezel and, 40mm (ideally 38mm) for all dial watches, 47mm max lug to lug. Bigger than that, easy : watch is out. 

When I go to the shopping mall, I look at people's wrist. Like all of them. Weird looking bracelets is what I dislike most. 

I find a lot of people here really get too much upset about pretty much anything : brands, movements, straps, homages, heritage, depth ratings... you name it. It's just a hobby, enjoy it and relax. The one and only real rule is : no replica and if you like it, whatever others think! Life is too short.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Confession time:

I love a good watch listing! I don't even mind if there is something wrong with the watch and it needs a little TLC! Just tell me what it is so I can decide if the risk is worth it for me!

But what I can't stand, is to see "what you see is what you get" on a listing! Sure I get the sentiment. I understand the direct remark.

BUT...

It makes me feel like you know something that I don't...... but should!! Like you're trying to pull a fast one on me and just needed to CYA! 

Total turn off from the listing, and the seller!

We're all human-kind. Be both! Even online!


----------



## carlitoswhey (Jun 26, 2017)

Here's my confession - when I first got back into shape and upgraded my wardrobe, I got this blingy invicta. I didn't even know that they made watches this big and figured that it would be watch-sized but nope. It came in the mail, and I felt obliged to wear it just to try it out. I got more compliments on this blingy thing then any other watch ever. I ended up selling it, but I'm still glad that I did the experiment. It was kind of fun. Mrs carlito liked it too.










I ended up selling it on eBay for $100, which is just about what I paid for it the year before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

carlitoswhey said:


> Here's my confession - when I first got back into shape and upgraded my wardrobe, I got this blingy invicta. I got more compliments on this blingy thing then any other watch ever.


I can see why. It's so bad it's intriguing. Looks like you feed it by grating other watches on the side there.


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

My brain works in a weird way. I don't mind splurging all my savings on a watch but exclusively buy clothes from the clearance section and avoid eating at nice restaurants. Whenever I spend money on things not related to my hobbies I feel like I am wasting money.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

helibg said:


> My brain works in a weird way. I don't mind splurging all my savings on a watch but exclusively buy clothes from the clearance section and avoid eating at nice restaurants. Whenever I spend money on things not related to my hobbies I feel like I am wasting money.


You just described me. $75 on a strap for a watch I wear once every two months? No problem. Might as well spend another $400 and get that pilot watch with a power reserve indicator while I'm at it.

That $25 pair of pants I actually need? I'm not buying them until they're at least 30% off.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

yokied said:


> I can see why. It's so bad it's intriguing. Looks like you feed it by grating other watches on the side there.


Cheese grater, yes that could be useful, especially if you worked in an Italian restaurant.

I thought it was a speaker, ala Dick Tracy.

So now I'm curious, is it 50mm?


----------



## carlitoswhey (Jun 26, 2017)

Lol - cheese grater, yeah. 48mm plus the crown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Jtragic said:


> I guess you'll have to move. You always find things you forgot about when you move.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


Planning on it within the next 5 years ( will see how long the Bell&Ross battery will last, the other two are hand wind ).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Some random mid-day watch confessions:

I confess to hating, nay loating, Omega movements. I am sure they run fine and well but the copper color drives me nuts. After I see one, I have to wash my eyes out by looking at a sterile Seiko 7s26 movement.

I confess I do not like patina on my watches, even vintage watches. I like my watches looking new, not like the previous owner fished it out of a portable toilet or just brushed the dirt off after a lucrative night of grave-robbing.

I used to hate pre-owned/vintage, 2-handers (no seconds), manual wind-only, any watch less than 36mm in diameter, lizard skin/print straps, and the Longines name... but today...


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

An early morning confession:

I confess to cheering on the rising bids near the end of an auction I was outbid for recently. Seeing an auction listing at a few hundred dollars or twice what I was willing to pay does not hurt or tempt me as much as if it was just over my highest bid.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

justadad said:


> Confession time:
> 
> I love a good watch listing! I don't even mind if there is something wrong with the watch and it needs a little TLC! Just tell me what it is so I can decide if the risk is worth it for me!
> 
> ...


My pet peeve is when I buy a watch and specifically ask "Is the watch from a smoke free home?" And they answer, "Yes." What they really mean is, "The wife won't let me smoke in the house but the back deck, garage, and my car are free range. Oh, and I hang out at a Cigar Bar. And when you get this watch to your house it will smell like a nasty ashtray that hasn't been cleaned in decades." But hey, I didn't lie to you. You specifically asked is it from a Smoke free home, and yes it is.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Before I buy a watch, I ask myself:is there something else I want more that I could use with that money.
If there's something else I want more than the watch...I totally go for it
If there's nothing more I want than that watch...I feel Sad at myself.

Currently pondering spending $400 to get a transparent case back for my NOMOS Club. Sure it's just a piece of sapphire but now I can admire the alpha movement. I reckon I will get it done when I send the watch in for service.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I still hate fluted bezels. They make everything ugly. Even the nicest datejust. 


Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I still hate fluted bezels. They make everything ugly. Even the nicest datejust.


I thought I hated fluted bezels until I put on a Date-Just with a smooth bezel and it looked and felt wrong. Full disclosure, I am biased because I inherited my father's Day-Date Presidential. Oddly enough, I think the smooth bezel looks great on the Oyster Perpetual and Milgauss but on a Date-Just or Day-Date, it just looks odd.


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

I haven't found a Rolex that I like.
I think people who wear a Rolex are a bit more showy off than other brand wearers. Sorry. 
I've spent way too much money on watches this year (not Rolex's)


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I still hate fluted bezels. They make everything ugly. Even the nicest datejust.


I have craved this here fluted bezel watch for a good year now:


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't like BBQ chips because they don't taste like BBQ.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

saturnine said:


> I don't like BBQ chips because they don't taste like BBQ.


Maybe Pork Rinds would be better.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Why do I rebuy watches I've sold off? (I know I'm no the only one here that does this) 

I think, "Hey I liked that/those watch(es) and I still have straps for them. Maybe I should buy them again."

I am guilty of doing this on numerous occasions.

On a side note, I walked away from a good deal on a Victorinox Maverick at TJMaxx this morning. The only reason was the second hand did not hit the middle of the 12 O'clock marker. I don't care about the rest of the markers, but that one, if not hit correctly, drives me nuts.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Rocat said:


> Maybe Pork Rinds would be better.


Are they fried in BBQ sauce?

I've enjoyed pork rinds in the past but haven't eaten them in many years & I'm sure my tastes have, let's say evolved, since then. I would hate to sully memories of the past by biting into them with the knowledge that they are indeed slices of pig skin deep-fried in lard.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Fluted bezels make me gag...no matter which watch


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I thought I hated fluted bezels until I put on a Date-Just with a smooth bezel and it looked and felt wrong. Full disclosure, I am biased because I inherited my father's Day-Date Presidential. Oddly enough, I think the smooth bezel looks great on the Oyster Perpetual and Milgauss but on a Date-Just or Day-Date, it just looks odd.


I compared the fluted and the smooth bezel side-by-side myself. the reflections and broken angles on the bezel drive me nuts. what we see here is, there is a very good reason they (rolex) offer both systems  all a matter of taste. i am not judging. just hatin´



WorthTheWrist said:


> I have craved this here fluted bezel watch for a good year now:
> 
> View attachment 12453261


thanks for giving me the chance for my next confessions: this here watch shows 3 things i absolutely can´t stand in watches. in order of cruelty:

1. two-tone yellow gold/steel or yellow gold/white gold or yellow gold/platinum...you name it. 
2. fluted bezel
3. railroad minuterie

i can live with the cyclops. in fact a rolex needs a cyclops for me.

again. not judging. just hating 

cheers.


----------



## OkGoodThen (Aug 6, 2017)

My confession:

I am planning a full escape soon. I have a lineup of eleven watches, most, if not all, I bought after visiting this forum. I will do a full clean and sweep sell. Only the strongest will survive. Then, I will send a quick PM to admin to inactivate my account for a hot extract. Anyone who wants to join me, get your collection ready, and keep your head down.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I still hate fluted bezels. They make everything ugly. Even the nicest datejust.
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


I hated them too, then I tried on a gold rolex Datejust, and fell in love with the look. too bad I cant drop 28K on a watch


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I remember when I first found WUS and got really excited that I had found what I thought (and still think in most situations) was a terrific community to be a part of, I was all WHOO HOOO PARTICIPATION! I was giving suggestions, posting congrats in every "Got my grail!" thread, giving reviews of the weird watches I was buying, the whole deal.

Now after a year and a half of semi-daily visits, I feel like I can sharpshoot 90% of the threads on the bigger forums. I know what the question is and what all the answers will be, including probably the specific posters most likely to respond. All just by reading the topic title.

I see guys like sticky in like nearly all those threads, always with enthusiasm intact. That's just really impressive to me.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

chuasam said:


> Fluted bezels make me gag...no matter which watch


I see your problem. You're not supposed to _eat_ them.

Edit: also not a huge fan of them


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

OkGoodThen said:


> My confession:
> 
> I am planning a full escape soon. I have a lineup of eleven watches, most, if not all, I bought after visiting this forum. I will do a full clean and sweep sell. Only the strongest will survive. Then, I will send a quick PM to admin to inactivate my account for a hot extract. Anyone who wants to join me, get your collection ready, and keep your head down.
> 
> View attachment 12453409


I'd rather take my chances here than step into an Osprey, thankyouverymuch


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

saturnine said:


> ... with the knowledge that they are indeed slices of pig skin deep-fried in lard.


still not understanding what's wrong?

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I have craved this here fluted bezel watch for a good year now:
> 
> View attachment 12453261


And now I might have to start too. I generally don't care for TT, or fluted bezels for that matter, but this one just looks great.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Jtragic said:


> still not understanding what's wrong?
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


You know, I was thinking about this on the way to work this morning. I decided it's preferable to whatever artificial ingredients goes into most BBQ chips.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Day display. Why?


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

saturnine said:


> You know, I was thinking about this on the way to work this morning. I decided it's preferable to whatever artificial ingredients goes into most BBQ chips.


Yup, just pig, lard and deliciousness.



saturnine said:


> Day display. Why?


I figure it's either 1. in case you've just woken from a coma, 2. you've just woken from a bender, 3. you're in a place that does not adhere to the ISO 8601 standard, and want to know what day it is at home.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Jtragic said:


> I figure it's either 1. in case you've just woken from a coma, 2. you've just woken from a bender, 3. you're in a place that does not adhere to the ISO 8601 standard, and want to know what day it is at home.


Agreed. Though if you've just woken from a coma, you better hope the nurses were waving your arm around every few days while you were out. Maybe we need something akin to an epilepsy bracelet that informs the reader if they find us unconscious to wind our watch.

Which makes me wonder, if you were in a bad accident of some sort that included both unconsciousness & trauma to your watch-wearing arm & EMTs needed your watch off, what would become of it? Would they make sure your expensive/sentimental/whatever watch was put in a ziploc & made it to the hospital for relatives to retrieve? Would police return a Datejust or Submariner found at the scene of the accident with a broken strap? Ah, but what if they had to cut that vintage-one-of-a-kind bracelet/handmade Italian leather strap off? "I understand Dr., but he made it clear no one was to ever molest his watch. Take the hand if necessary but leave the watch."


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

saturnine said:


> Day display. Why?


Because sometimes I need the reassurance that yes, it really is Friday.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Spent most of the day with the wife and kids at the Minnesota State Fair. While in line for the roasted corn on the cob, a random guy turns to me and says, "nice watch."

I'm wearing my newly acquired Omega Seamaster chrono out in public for the first time today. That comment was the highlight of my afternoon. My wife even said I looked like I was "glowing" afterwards.

(Dorky pic from the Sky Glider)


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I sold 2 of my watches. I sold watches for the very first time. Up to date I thought I was more of an accumulator than a collector. Now I feel like a curator. Good feeling. 


Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## dave12b (Feb 10, 2014)

saturnine said:


> Day display. Why?


Because I used to work shift work with rotating days off. Expressions such as "today's my Friday " when it is Tuesday was common. Plus the kids get upset when you come home from work and yell at them to get out of bed before they miss the bus and they look at you and say it is Saturday dad.

Sent from my N9136 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

The family and I found ourselves at a TJ Maxx earlier this evening. I tell you, this WIS sickness is no joke. There I was, trying on ugly, overpriced Skagens trying to justify the purchase of one. Then I asked to "do a lap" around the store with an all white G-Shock on my wrist to "see how it feels." Pretty sure the sales associate told her co-workers about the weird watch dude during break.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Pretty sure I saw a Hydromax in the wild today, worn by a BBQ food truck proprietor. I should have asked him about it. He also had "FATBOY" on his license plate, which was fitting given the barbell strapped to his wrist, but it's unlikely that's what it referred to.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Half of my watchrecon list are watches that I'm about to flip.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

A few slightly-redundant Monday watch confessions…

I confess I have purchased duplicate vintage watches just so I could have my pick of the better condition piece and then try to flip the other one to erase the financially irresponsible decision.

I refuse to drink the "Scratches Give Character and History"-flavor of Kool-aid. Please don't tell me it is patina and a ghost bezel. In my best Mr. T voice: Ya watch is wrecked, foo!

I confess to having an irrational hate of using the name "Flightmaster" for the Seiko Flight Alarm Chronographs. Okay, it is not completely irrational because it has a battery-powered quartz movement (not even solar!) and it pales in comparison to the true Flight Master, Seiko SBDS001.


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

I confess that I create (or imagine) a sentimental bond with each one of my watches that make me think that I will never be able to sell/flip any of them...
You know: it's my first [insert brand], my first [insert movement], my first [insert watch style], my first [insert price range] etc...

This is one of the downside of collecting.
Maybe one day, I will at least be able to trade like I was doing in my stamps collecting period 30 years ago.


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Rodeojones said:


> Spent most of the day with the wife and kids at the Minnesota State Fair. While in line for the roasted corn on the cob, a random guy turns to me and says, "nice watch."
> 
> I'm wearing my newly acquired Omega Seamaster chrono out in public for the first time today. That comment was the highlight of my afternoon. My wife even said I looked like I was "glowing" afterwards.
> 
> (Dorky pic from the Sky Glider)


I went to that fair each of the 13 years I lived there. Always a great time.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Rodeojones said:


> Spent most of the day with the wife and kids at the Minnesota State Fair. While in line for the roasted corn on the cob, a random guy turns to me and says, "nice watch."
> 
> I'm wearing my newly acquired Omega Seamaster chrono out in public for the first time today. That comment was the highlight of my afternoon. My wife even said I looked like I was "glowing" afterwards.
> 
> (Dorky pic from the Sky Glider)


those Asics tho...... where did you find em? yep, not only am i a gear head, gun nut, and WIS, im also a sneakerhead. expensive hobbies for sure


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

My newest watch is on a black band. I haven't worn brown shoes in almost 3 weeks. It is starting to really affect my daily wardrobe choices. 
(My other confession is that I posted the same thing in WRUW.)
OTOH, the watch is very cool, reminds me of my wife's blue eyes, and is keeping great time.

Wanna see a picture?







I figured you did.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Pictures. I scroll through Watch Recon and the pictures that interest me, I click on.

That shows how important it is to place a watch or display it in the front picture when you want to advertise it for sale. If it's a terrible picture, no one will want to look further. 

Pictures are your best friend when you want to sell a watch.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Pictures. I scroll through Watch Recon and the pictures that interest me, I click on.
> 
> That shows how important it is to place a watch or display it in the front picture when you want to advertise it for sale. If it's a terrible picture, no one will want to look further.
> 
> Pictures are your best friend when you want to sell a watch.


That's what got me into photography. I figured a nice camera, some lenses, learn to take good pictures, a few speed-lights, then I could start downsizing.

Now I've got another expensive hobby, and I still haven't sold any watches.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

DrGonzo said:


> I went to that fair each of the 13 years I lived there. Always a great time.


It was our first time back in years. Used to go often when we lived in Burnsville. The food is still amazing.



Fluffyfreak505 said:


> those Asics tho...... where did you find em? yep, not only am i a gear head, gun nut, and WIS, im also a sneakerhead. expensive hobbies for sure


Good eye! They're Onitsuka Tigers. My wife is a buyer for shoemall.com and their brick and mortar store in Chippewa Falls, WI (Mason Shoe Store). So I got them through her. I'm not sure I'd consider myself a sneakerhead, but I do own a lot of shoes. The good news is none cost full retail.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

So no new watches for awhile because I finally got a truck... I'm quite liking this picked it up over the weekend..


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

atarione said:


> So no new watches for awhile because I finally got a truck... I'm quite liking this picked it up over the weekend..
> 
> View attachment 12466489


that the diesel version? my buddy just towed a Xterra from AR to OR and back with one, averaged 20 mpg, i was impressed


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> that the diesel version? my buddy just towed a Xterra from AR to OR and back with one, averaged 20 mpg, i was impressed


this one is the V6 gas version... been doing ~ok gas mileage wise ~19mpg so far.. I thought on the diesel awhile.. but I like the V6 so far.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

It seems Invicta started a trend. A bad one. 

I don't care if thy name be Rolex, Omega, Squale or Spinnaker, branding the side of the case cheapens the final product. 

Doubly so, when all I see is "INVICTA" at a glance.

They hide it from you too, as their promotional images don't show that side. Hiding the fact that they've added more branding is really, really despicable to me.

/rant


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

saturnine said:


> I don't care if thy name be Rolex, Omega...branding the side of the case cheapens ... Hiding the fact that they've added more branding is really, really despicable to me.
> 
> /rant


Really? Did it happen to Rolex? Or did you name it just as a possible example?

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Really? Did it happen to Rolex? Or did you name it just as a possible example?
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


Of course it has not or WUS would most certainly have imploded. Just listing them as an example.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Of course it has not or WUS would most certainly have imploded. Just listing them as an example.


Phew, glad you answered so quickly, i was near spontaneous self combustion 

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

So the side of the case is bad, but 12 times around the rehaut is awesome?


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Ten-Ten said:


> So the side of the case is bad, but 12 times around the rehaut is awesome?


I was just about to ask this very same question.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Today I received a new to me watch, and a brand new RC that I've been drooling over. After my son goes to bed IDK which to play with first.
#firstworldproblems

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Ten-Ten said:


> So the side of the case is bad, but 12 times around the rehaut is awesome?


Excellent point. Just as offensive.


----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

Sarosto said:


> Well, since we are in a safe space....
> 
> - I keep all my bezels perfectly aligned, if I see someone with a bezel pip NOT at 12 I freak out
> 
> Now, that was liberating












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Confession: I need a new watch. No, I really do. I'm once again bored with mine and it's affecting my life. I think about it all the time. I look at watchrecon all the time. I'm bored with the watches on F71 and started - gasp - browsing F2. :-O

I can't afford to buy any new watches until I sell some. I have four I need to sell. And I'm too lazy to get them cleaned up, back in the boxes and photographed so I can create the listings. Because I hate doing a half-ass job, but i don't want to invest the time to pull out the camera and do it right. So I procrastinate another weekend. Another weekend in which I waste hours looking for watch ideas on WUS, because I really need a new watch. 

The irony is not lost on me. I'm just that lazy. And that is my confession.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Patent Guy said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


SNE435? I wanna own all 4 PADIs someday


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> Today I received a new to me watch, and a brand new RC that I've been drooling over. After my son goes to bed IDK which to play with first.
> #firstworldproblems
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I have to ask: What new RC did you get (I love them too, especially quadcopters)? And which did you play with first?


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Confession: I'm not keen on those who do threads/posts asking about the resale value, holds value well, etc. That feels like prenups, let me make this arrangement because I know we will divorce and when we do, I want my share! If I was super interested in making a good investment when buying an asset, watches would definitely not be nowhere near the top of that list. There are many other appreciating assets that I would consider ahead of watches if that is really the conversation...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I think I've finally licked my habit of:

1. "I totally need a dress watch! Big hole in my collection."
2. Buy dress watch. "This dress watch is awesome!"
(weeks/months later)
3. "This dress watch never gets out of the drawer. I just don't dress up that much."
4. Flip -- almost always at a loss.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> SNE435?


I think it may be a PADI SBDJ015.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

I don't understand why such a big fuss is made about what type of movement is inside a watch. Yes I prefer seeing a. Sweeping to a ticking second hand. Yes I prefer watches more rather than less accurate. But no
I can't fuss and stress that it's the highest end movement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I stay away from in-house movements. It's actually a negative in my book.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Tanjecterly said:


> I stay away from in-house movements. It's actually a negative in my book.


Interesting, why's that?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Unproven (long-term) reliability, uncertainty in after sales repair and support (i.e., parts), and expensive compared to other standard movements like ETA. 

In-house also requires you to send to a central repair center as opposed to a local watchmaker. 

The only thing that seems a plus for in-house is longer power reserve and (maybe) a shiny look in the back, but any actual prestige is more for the company than the actual customer. 

IMHO, of course.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> I stay away from in-house movements. It's actually a negative in my book.


It was about time someone said this. You speak right from my heart. Fully agree to your explanation two posts further.

I own both, in-house and generic mass produced eta/stp/miyota - i try to avoid the in-houses, with certain exceptions of course.

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I think I've finally licked my habit of:
> 
> 1. "I totally need a dress watch! Big hole in my collection."
> 2. Buy dress watch. "This dress watch is awesome!"
> ...


If you want, I have an unworn dress watch for you ;-)

(Seriously... I'll probably wear it at some point, but haven't yet.)


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Rodeojones said:


> Spent most of the day with the wife and kids at the Minnesota State Fair. While in line for the roasted corn on the cob, a random guy turns to me and says, "nice watch."
> 
> I'm wearing my newly acquired Omega Seamaster chrono out in public for the first time today. That comment was the highlight of my afternoon. My wife even said I looked like I was "glowing" afterwards.
> 
> (Dorky pic from the Sky Glider)


Best ride at the fair! We went last Sunday and it started pouring right in the middle of our ride 

However I too still managed to take a dorky pic lol


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Rodeojones said:


> I have to ask: What new RC did you get (I love them too, especially quadcopters)? And which did you play with first?


The RC is WLtoys A949A. My only concerns with it now are finding a better quality charger, and longer lasting battery.

I played with the watch first. It didn't need charged.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

OvrSteer said:


> If you want, I have an unworn dress watch for you ;-)
> 
> (Seriously... I'll probably wear it at some point, but haven't yet.)


Since we have the same taste in watch sizes, I have to ask what it is. . .


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Tanjecterly said:


> Unproven (long-term) reliability, uncertainty in after sales repair and support (i.e., parts), and expensive compared to other standard movements like ETA.
> 
> In-house also requires you to send to a central repair center as opposed to a local watchmaker.
> 
> ...





Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Tanjecterly said:
> 
> 
> > I stay away from in-house movements. It's actually a negative in my book.
> ...


Makes sense


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Bronze poisoning, it happens when u spent too much time in this place...









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Makes sense


I don't know if you're being ironic here, but there are certain watches that you fall for where you can't Follow certain principles.

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

tekong said:


>


What role do the chelonians play here?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I don't know if you're being ironic here, but there are certain watches that you fall for where you can't Follow certain principles.
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


There are exceptions to everything, of course, but I have not yet met a watch with an in-house movement that I absolutely and positively must have.

Here I am, being cynical and thinking that most people who get in-house flip them once the service time approaches. Let the other person deal with the headache.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> There are exceptions to everything, of course, but I have not yet met a watch with an in-house movement that I absolutely and positively must have.
> 
> Here I am, being cynical and thinking that most people who get in-house flip them once the service time approaches. Let the other person deal with the headache.


I tend to agree, obviously. But: I found that watch (for me, of course). I'd rather have it with a more service friendly (that is: cheaper service) movement. But you can't have it all.

And then, there is Rolex ... 

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Best ride at the fair! We went last Sunday and it started pouring right in the middle of our ride
> 
> However I too still managed to take a dorky pic lol


We were in the area all weekend, having visited from near Eau Claire where we now live. Decided to go that Friday because of the forecast for Saturday. Glad we made that choice. Of course, most of Saturday was spent at the MOA doing back to school shopping, so a rain soaked visit to the fair may have been more enjoyable for me.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I am likely going to Koh Samui for my vacation and I am only going to bring ONE watch. fu fu fu


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Rodeojones said:


> We were in the area all weekend, having visited from near Eau Claire where we now live. Decided to go that Friday because of the forecast for Saturday. Glad we made that choice. Of course, most of Saturday was spent at the MOA doing back to school shopping, so a rain soaked visit to the fair may have been more enjoyable for me.


I'm a proud former Blugold 

Whenever we pass through I make a point to stop at either Mogies for tots or Tailgates for a bloody (it probably doesn't seem like t but their bloodys are really awesome)


----------



## RmacMD (Jul 24, 2017)

I guess this is good for the soul .....
1. What the hell is F71?
2. I don't like round indices, especially on dive watches
3. I own 2 rather nice Invictas, IMO


----------



## bwvan (Dec 20, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I think I've finally licked my habit of:
> 
> 1. "I totally need a dress watch! Big hole in my collection."
> 2. Buy dress watch. "This dress watch is awesome!"
> ...


We should start a dress watch timeshare.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

RmacMD said:


> 1. What the hell is F71?


You're standing in it


----------



## Poor Old Dave TT (Feb 4, 2017)

I have several watches I almost never wear. But all of them together don't amount to spit.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Over the last two plus years since joining I've read stories of people describing the stages of watch collecting. Start with one or two decent but affordable pieces, accumulate more than you'll ever need, flip some just for fun, repurchase some that you flipped because you suddenly need them again, big collection purge to fund grail, and so on. There are obviously some variances in there depending on the individual, but that's a pretty decent description as far as I'm concerned.

I believe I've officially reached the "I think I only need one good watch and one beater watch" stage (GASP!!). 

I need a day or two to really think about this, but with a G-Shock and a Seamaster, I can't think of any reason I need to keep any of the other four watches that remain in my collection. My job as a zookeeper means I rarely dress up, but even when I do I see no problem wearing the Omega on its bracelet. So why keep the Cocktail Time? My Seamaster is predominantly blue, so why not flip my Blumo? I also see no situation where I'd choose to wear the panda dial solar chronograph or the white dial Seiko Stargate over the Seamaster. 

I feel like I'm betraying my WIS brethren.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Rodeojones said:


> Over the last two plus years since joining I've read stories of people describing the stages of watch collecting. Start with one or two decent but affordable pieces, accumulate more than you'll ever need, flip some just for fun, repurchase some that you flipped because you suddenly need them again, big collection purge to fund grail, and so on. There are obviously some variances in there depending on the individual, but that's a pretty decent description as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> I believe I've officially reached the "I think I only need one good watch and one beater watch" stage (GASP!!).
> 
> ...


Don't worry about forumthink. Just enjoy your watch(es).

I confess I would like to hear more about your job.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Rodeojones said:


> Over the last two plus years since joining I've read stories of people describing the stages of watch collecting. Start with one or two decent but affordable pieces, accumulate more than you'll ever need, flip some just for fun, repurchase some that you flipped because you suddenly need them again, big collection purge to fund grail, and so on. There are obviously some variances in there depending on the individual, but that's a pretty decent description as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> I believe I've officially reached the "I think I only need one good watch and one beater watch" stage (GASP!!).
> 
> ...


Your a zookeeper that doesn't know where to wear a panda dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Don't worry about forumthink. Just enjoy your watch(es).
> 
> I confess I would like to hear more about your job.


The betrayal part was in jest, in case that wasn't obvious. My job is fun, most of the time. I was a teacher for 10 years (working in special education specifically and with students with severe mental and behavioral issues) before I just burned out. So I took some classes and 4 1/2 years ago I got a job as a zookeeper working at a small municipal zoo in Chippewa Falls, WI (part of Irvine Park). I enjoy what I do, although a lot of zookeeping is scooping up poop and scrubbing urine off of walls. Also, because of my teaching background, I do most of the tours, which I enjoy. Because I'm a part of the Parks and Rec department in the city I sometimes do other non animal stuff when needed - we decorate the park for Christmas starting in early October and I'm a big part of that as well - but most of my time is spent with the animals.



Jtragic said:


> Your a zookeeper that doesn't know where to wear a panda dial?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure how I missed that, but good catch. For the record, no pandas at our zoo. But we do have three very lazy black bears that will eat out of my hands.

Here are some pics of the animals I work with.

White bull bison. He's a sweetheart and will eat grain right from your hands.


Mac, our male ringtail lemur. Gave him a fig Newton for a snack when this was taken. Became a first time father with Lucy this past April.


Lulu, female white Bengal tiger. This was taken a year ago when she was sick. We ended up having to sedate her a day later to get her medicine and an IV. Wasn't fun. 


Lily, female orange Bengal tiger. Believe it or not, litter mates with Lulu. She the friendlier of the two and was lying down asking for belly rubs (maybe the best part of my job)


Sonny, our bull Elk. He's old, and a badass. When he was just a spike he fought and killed his own father during a dispute over mating rights. His lady friend is aptly named Cher. 


Popeye, our muscleman Capuchin monkey. He hates all men, except me, because he's in love with our female zookeeper (who has worked with him since 2001). He enjoys scratching his, um, junk, and flinging drops of urine on you when you're not paying attention. He also loves gummy worms.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Aw man, giving Tigers belly rubs? Where do I sign up?


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Rodeojones said:


> The betrayal part was in jest, in case that wasn't obvious. My job is fun, most of the time. I was a teacher for 10 years (working in special education specifically and with students with severe mental and behavioral issues) before I just burned out. So I took some classes and 4 1/2 years ago I got a job as a zookeeper working at a small municipal zoo in Chippewa Falls, WI (part of Irvine Park). I enjoy what I do, although a lot of zookeeping is scooping up poop and scrubbing urine off of walls. Also, because of my teaching background, I do most of the tours, which I enjoy. Because I'm a part of the Parks and Rec department in the city I sometimes do other non animal stuff when needed - we decorate the park for Christmas starting in early October and I'm a big part of that as well - but most of my time is spent with the animals.
> 
> I'm not sure how I missed that, but good catch. For the record, no pandas at our zoo. But we do have three very lazy black bears that will eat out of my hands.
> 
> ...


That's awesome stuff. I confess that while I figured part of the job was cleaning up poop, I never thought you'd have to wash down walls.

The animals in zoos always seem much more docile than I imagine them being in the wild, but they're still wild animals. Ever have any concerns, like when you're belly rubbing a tiger?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> That's awesome stuff. I confess that while I figured part of the job was cleaning up poop, I never thought you'd have to wash down walls.
> 
> The animals in zoos always seem much more docile than I imagine them being in the wild, but they're still wild animals. Ever have any concerns, like when you're belly rubbing a tiger?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We look for signs of aggression and we're (so far) pretty good at telling what kind of mood the animals are in. The white tiger is much more aggressive, so we limit our handling of her, and only do so when other staff are around. We also have hyenas who would love nothing more than to eat everyone of us, so we're never in an enclosure with them. If we're outside cleaning, they're locked inside.

Popeye, the Capuchin, once got ahold of my hair and pulled a bunch out. And he also once bit an older staff member years before I started there. Another staff member a couple years back nearly got run over by a couple bison. We were attempting to separate some calves from their mothers for a vet check and chaos ensued. He had to scale a fence like he was spiderman to avoid getting trampled. And last summer we had a college intern get knocked over and kicked by a nilgai (Asian antelope).

Oh, and tigers love to pee on everything - including their keepers. I've been soaked in tiger urine more times than I care to admit.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

saturnine said:


> Aw man, giving Tigers belly rubs? Where do I sign up?


I don't know whether any zoos do tigers, but my local zoo will let you pet a cheetah (for a fee, of course.)


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Dude!!! You got the coolest job ever man! And a great white bufffalo????? How man hot tub time machine references do you hear and see a day? Lol! Seems like you need a Sea Urchin, seeing the animal connection.......


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Dude!!! You got the coolest job ever man! And a great white bufffalo????? How man hot tub time machine references do you hear and see a day? Lol! Seems like you need a Sea Urchin, seeing the animal connection.......


I get the reference, but no one has ever said it to me at work, oddly enough. And I guess I haven't thought about watch nicknames and their connection to my work often enough. So the Sea Urchin never occurred to me either.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I have never received a compliment on my watch from a stranger.

Not sure why because all my timepieces are


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I have never received a compliment on my watch from a stranger.
> 
> Not sure why because all my timepieces are


Hey - that's a really nice watch you're wearing there!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Rodeojones

I confess:

This:









Reminded me of this:


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Oops


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Rodeojones said:


> Spent most of the day with the wife and kids at the Minnesota State Fair. While in line for the roasted corn on the cob, a random guy turns to me and says, "nice watch."
> 
> I'm wearing my newly acquired Omega Seamaster chrono out in public for the first time today. That comment was the highlight of my afternoon. My wife even said I looked like I was "glowing" afterwards.
> 
> (Dorky pic from the Sky Glider)


I admit: I like the shoes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

i hate borealis and steinhart for having such stupid names. 

borealis sounds like an illness and steinhart is simply stupid when you´re german. think of some dwarf from middle-earth called "torin stonehard"...it works in the movies and in lord of the rings. maybe game of thrones. but on a watch? if you don't speak german, well thats another story. 

i love borealis and steinhart for having such stupid names. 

i simply can't justify giving money for them. so less watches, i have to worry about blowing up my watchfunds...


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I have never received a compliment on my watch from a stranger.
> 
> Not sure why because all my timepieces are


I've received two. One for my Steinhart Triton and one for my Helm Vanuatu. The Triton compliment was from a girl at a bar and was just a conversation starter. The Helm compliment came from a guy who was in the market for a Shinola (the only watch conversation I've ever had with a stranger).


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

I cannot handle more than 3 watches. I mean, I have difficulty in choosing which watch to wear if I own more than 3 watches.

I don't want to wind a watch, including rolling the date to current date, and synchronizing with atomic clock. I see why Quartz revolution almost bankrupt the Swiss-Chinese watchmakers.

I and Eco-Drives don't mix well... I can't put them in my dark watch box when not wearing them. Ugh, talk about inconvenience.


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Oh, this is so true!

I always thought I needed a white dialed dress watch. And once acquired, the dress watch sat in the watch box for ages without getting wrist time.

And I still tell myself, oh this other dress watch will be different from the old one.

[and goes back to searching for Junghans Max Bill...]



WorthTheWrist said:


> I think I've finally licked my habit of:
> 
> 1. "I totally need a dress watch! Big hole in my collection."
> 2. Buy dress watch. "This dress watch is awesome!"
> ...


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Yesterday, I sold almost all my watches, 
now only 3 casio left in my drawer for daily rotation.
Then in midnight web surfing just spotted one new watch. Simply add it in my next buy list. 

I wonder when I will be satisfied in buying new one......


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

m0tty said:


> I ... I can't put them in my dark watch box when not wearing them. Ugh, talk about inconvenience.


Why not? It's not like an Eco Drive will run out of charge after 2 weeks.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Despite having a balanced collection that I like, I find myself restless this morning and wanting something different to put on my wrist.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

My wife (who's out of the country right now) sent me a text yesterday instructing me to go to a local jewelry store to pick up my anniversary gift. Despite being a week early, she insisted I open it right away:









I love this woman.


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> i hate borealis and steinhart for having such stupid names....Steinhart is simply stupid when you´re german. think of some dwarf from middle-earth called "torin stonehard"...


I confess I don't speak German so had no idea what you were talking about. However, thanks to Online translators I now know that Steinhart means 'Rock Hard', 'Hard Stone' or, 'Stone Hard', depending on the translator.

If you think that name is ridiculous I refer you to Stone Jelly Ltd., a British maker of really cool iPhone cases.


----------



## s_hersco (Dec 23, 2011)

Congrats! Beautiful watch!



fishrose said:


> My wife (who's out of the country right now) sent me a text yesterday instructing me to go to a local jewelry store to pick up my anniversary gift. Despite being a week early, she insisted I open it right away:
> 
> View attachment 12492845
> 
> ...


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

m0tty said:


> I cannot handle more than 3 watches. I mean, I have difficulty in choosing which watch to wear if I own more than 3 watches.
> 
> I don't want to wind a watch, including rolling the date to current date, and synchronizing with atomic clock. I see why Quartz revolution almost bankrupt the Swiss-Chinese watchmakers.
> 
> I and Eco-Drives don't mix well... I can't put them in my dark watch box when not wearing them. Ugh, talk about inconvenience.


I have had this same argument with myself. With the Eco-Drive, I have just 1. I will wear other watches for 3 weeks then I will wear it for a week. It works nicely.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I have come to the slow (and expensive) realization that I really don't like watches with fake vintage lume. I hate the faux yellow. I have to now make a point of not buying watches with this feature.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> I have come to the slow (and expensive) realization that I really don't like watches with fake vintage lume. I hate the faux yellow. I have to now make a point of not buying watches with this feature.


Agree.
Cost me a chunk of change to figure that out too.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Does 'fake vintage lume' means it doesn't glow or it glows but in a aged-fade-like way?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Power is out and Internet is down at the house due to Irma passing through. I told the kids there is no ability to get online. Yet here I sit browsing WUS using my iPhone as a wifi hot spot and haven't told them. And I don't feel bad about it.


----------



## lobefin (Feb 18, 2017)

Have been thinking of buying a fashion brand quartz chronograph, even though it breaks at least two of my personal watch rules (lugs not the same width as the rest of my watches; numbers turn from 4-8 on the dial), because I just think chronographs are cool, and this is the only modern affordable one I know of that fits me. And it occurred to me today that my planned white dial watch, which is vintage and currently out for cleaning (probably why I'm thinking about this), isn't likely to be waterproof.

I probably won't. But it's tempting.


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

lobefin said:


> Have been thinking of buying a fashion brand quartz chronograph, even though it breaks at least two of my personal watch rules (lugs not the same width as the rest of my watches; numbers turn from 4-8 on the dial), because I just think chronographs are cool, and this is the only modern affordable one I know of that fits me. And it occurred to me today that my planned white dial watch, which is vintage and currently out for cleaning (probably why I'm thinking about this), isn't likely to be waterproof.
> 
> I probably won't. But it's tempting.


What's the watch. It's hard for us to enable each other without some details


----------



## lobefin (Feb 18, 2017)

gregoryb said:


> What's the watch. It's hard for us to enable each other without some details


Lol ok, I'll present myself for judgment: it's the Fossil CH3017. It's hard as hell to find a modern chronograph at 35 mm wide & ≤ 10 mm thick, AND it's competing against a Luch: probably why I'm not getting it. But I do want it, esp since my job involves getting my hands wet and I don't want to do that to a vintage watch.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

lobefin said:


> It's hard as hell to find a modern chronograph at 35 mm wide & ≤ 10 mm thick.


Timex T2P059 or T2P061 = Ø36mm × 12mm THK × 18mm strap


----------



## lobefin (Feb 18, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Timex T2P059 or T2P061 = Ø36mm × 12mm THK × 18mm strap
> 
> View attachment 12504571


Oh dude, that's a WAY better-looking chrono. Thanks for linking it. Sadly, last Timex I had ended up buried in the couch because I couldn't stand the noise.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

lobefin said:


> Oh dude, that's a WAY better-looking chrono. Thanks for linking it. Sadly, last Timex I had ended up buried in the couch because I couldn't stand the noise.


Timex chrono's are quite quiet - not at all like a Weekender or Easy Reader. 
The center sweep seconds hand is for the chrono, the standard seconds are on the subdial at 6:00.


----------



## lobefin (Feb 18, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Timex chrono's are quite quiet - not at all like a Weekender or Easy Reader.
> The center sweep seconds hand is for the chrono, the standard seconds are on the subdial at 6:00.


No kidding? That's really cool, thank you. I'll think about this. Damn it. 😛


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Another thing that bugs me. Seeing a grown man wearing a Rolex Submariner and can't be bothered or possibly not aware to have the bracelet fit to his wrist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

kinglee said:


> Another thing that bugs me. Seeing a grown man wearing a Rolex Submariner and can't be bothered or possibly not aware to have the bracelet fit to his wrist.
> 
> ......in which case it'll be a snide picked up for $55 from a wandering shoe-less vendor at the beach whilst on vacation; deffo will not be a WIS. It'll be dead, junk and binned within a month.........
> 
> ...


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

New confession...

After finally going somewhere to get wifi post-Hurricane Irma, this was the first website I logged into. I considered posting to the WRUW thread, but I figured if my wife saw me taking a picture of my watch, she might kill me.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Straps with quick release pins are equivalent to shoes with Velcro. People use them because they are lazy. How hard is to install a watch strap? Besides, the pins in the straps never have the right tip size and all that does is wear out the lug holes over time.

I want to walk up to the Manufacturers and do this to them for making such a stupid product.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Rocat said:


> Straps with quick release pins are equivalent to shoes with Velcro. People use them because they are lazy. *How hard is to install a watch strap*? Besides, the pins in the straps never have the right tip size and all that does is wear out the lug holes over time.
> 
> I want to walk up to the Manufacturers and do this to them for making such a stupid product.


I don't own any quick releases b/c I too feel a bit of smug superiority over them (how ridiculous), but I've torn up the edges of snug fitting leather straps trying to get to the springbar. And I disagree with the lazy aspect. If your house was on fire, you would likely want to get that metal bracelet/rubber strap off your watch before it seared/melted into your skin, so the time savings offered by a quick release strap would be appreciated when smoke is irritating your eyes & the wife is screaming at you since you're attending to your watches before the children. Velcro shoes would be valuable in this scenario also, since it would be rather difficult to tie laces with a child over the shoulder & a watchbox under your arm. And later, when you're borrowing clothes from a family member & want to change your watch strap to match, you would probably find that - though you saved that Italian leather strap from the fire - you forgot to save your springbar tool.

I do think springbars could be improved upon. Such as transferring the quick release mechanism to the lug itself & keeping the springbar affixed at one end while allowing it to swing out - just like this:










Anyone have tips on filing a patent?


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Rocat said:


> Straps with quick release pins are equivalent to shoes with Velcro. People use them because they are lazy. How hard is to install a watch strap? Besides, the pins in the straps never have the right tip size and all that does is wear out the lug holes over time.
> 
> I want to walk up to the Manufacturers and do this to them for making such a stupid product.


Well, I have to admit I have thought about velcro shoes before, lol.

I have a few of these straps, and I enjoy and dare I say, prefer them. I have a lot of straps with traditional spring bars and I have a tool and have swapped those, but honestly, getting the tool, turning on a good light, pushing my cat off a table, sitting there and really concentrating on properly removing the spring bar without producing a scratch is a pain. And even being careful, half the time I find the tool slipping. The quick releases are not only much easier, but I find they are "safer" in that it's easier to keep them compressed and avoid a scratch.

I will agree, I have noticed the ones I have (Fossil and Clockwork Synergy) seem smaller and loose in the lug hole. But all of mine are on Fossils, Vostoks, and other affordables, so I don't really concern myself with them.

(You're probably gonna ask why I worry about scratches on my lugs, but not the lug hole wearing out, and I don't have an answer for you, lol.)

I'll also say I've seen that new Patek Calatravas have OEM quick release pins, so...wonder if they've taken the time to precisely match the spring bar diameter and lug hole.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I hear a lot of people say in various ways how much they care about the sweeping seconds hand of an automatic over the ticks of a quartz. Some people concern themselves with beat rates and I read the article in The New Yorker about the WIS who was having a panic attack in a stopped subway car and calmed himself by starring at his Max Bill.

The majority of my collection is quartz and like the guy in the subway watching his auto, I find that watching my quartzes actually captivates me and produces more of a calming sensation than my automatics. I find myself sitting and watching the second hand tick, observing how close or far off it is from each hash mark or indice.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Along the lines of saturnine's above post, I confess that I've spent an unhealthy amount of time thinking about which items amongst my collection of watches, guitars, and vinyl that I'd attempt to rescue from a house fire.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Rodeojones said:


> Along the lines of saturnine's above post, I confess that I've spent an unhealthy amount of time thinking about which items amongst my collection of watches, guitars, and vinyl that I'd attempt to rescue from a house fire.


My watch boxes have carry handles. Problem solved.


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

Deity42 said:


> I find myself sitting and watching the second hand tick, observing how close or far off it is from each hash mark or indice.


I did something similar yesterday, with a wall clock. I was watching the second hand and felt somewhat satisfied that it was hitting each mark almost on the spot.

- Tappy Talkied


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

These people in WRUW threads that post pictures with their pets in the background.

I don't care how atrocious your watch is, if your cat is cute I'm giving you a like.

Heck, even if your cat is ugly I'll give you a like if you manage a non-blurry picture.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Rocat said:


> My watch boxes have carry handles. Problem solved.


I don't actually have a watch box, so while watching firefighters put out the fire from the lawn, I would have to explain why I have watches falling out of my pockets. At least w/the box you could hide it behind a neighbor's bush or the firetruck.

If we continue the theoretical scenario, it would also raise the thorny subject of filing an insurance claim* & having to explain that all those watches that "didn't cost much" (or "no, I've had this watch for a while") actually add up to a decent chunk of change.

*I have no idea how an insurance claim would work if you lost your home & possessions. I'm assuming something along the lines of:
"Oh yes, I just remembered both my Jaeger LeCoultre Reverso & Master Ultra Thin Moon."
"No honey, I think the smoke inhalation has gotten to you; my bike didn't say "Trek" it said "Yeti."


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Rocat said:


> My watch boxes have carry handles. Problem solved.


Genius.

My watch collection is small now (relatively speaking), so in the theoretical scenario of evacuating a house on fire, I could easily grab my non-handled watch box and get out. The problem compounds itself when I'm forced to grab a couple guitars. My Martin acoustic? Maybe my Les Paul? My latest is a vintage looking butterscotch blonde Fender Telecaster that would kill me emotionally if it were destroyed. And what about amps and pedals?

And I haven't even mentioned my record collection!

This pretend house fire has me all stressed. I'm going to stare at the sweeping second hands of my automatics and see if it helps.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

My watches are covered by my contents insurance for replacement value. If I can I'll be grabbing my hard drives instead.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Deity42 said:


> These people in WRUW threads that post pictures with their pets in the background.
> 
> I don't care how atrocious your watch is, if your cat is cute I'm giving you a like.
> 
> Heck, even if your cat is ugly I'll give you a like if you manage a non-blurry picture.


I much prefer pets to downward wrist shots with either a tented pant crotch or gross man feet in the background.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I much prefer pets to downward wrist shots with either a tented pant crotch or gross man feet in the background.


How about long fingernails in FS photos?


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Confession:

I've sold off almost every piece in my collection that doesn't have some sort of sentimental value. The last watch that is up for debate as to whether I'll sell it or not is my Seiko Sumo SBDC033. I'm at 50/50 right now with that decision, but as soon as I get my Ball back from service I think I may sell that one as well.

Once I have made a decision on the Sumo, I'll be done with watch collecting, and I have to say I'm *extremely* excited to be done with the hobby. It is a weight that will be lifted off my chest.

No more searching the forums for hours looking for the right piece. No more disappointment. No more losing money flipping. No more hassle. _Just peace._


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> No more searching the forums for hours looking for the right piece. No more disappointment. No more losing money flipping. No more hassle. _Just peace._


Good for you. I keep telling myself I'm not collecting and after I hit a few more on my list I'm done, but that's a lie, and I know I'm going to have to unravel it and walk away at some point for sanity's sake.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Confession:
> 
> I've sold off almost every piece in my collection that doesn't have some sort of sentimental value. The last watch that is up for debate as to whether I'll sell it or not is my Seiko Sumo SBDC033. I'm at 50/50 right now with that decision, but as soon as I get my Ball back from service I think I may sell that one as well.
> 
> ...


Good for you mate! After I got my CB0020, I knew that I had found my analog. Now I need to go through my G-Shocks to pick my digital.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> Good for you mate! After I got my CB0020, I knew that I had found my analog. Now I need to go through my G-Shocks to pick my digital.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Why not go pro-trek?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Once I have made a decision on the Sumo, I'll be done with watch collecting, and I have to say I'm *extremely* excited to be done with the hobby. It is a weight that will be lifted off my chest.
> 
> No more searching the forums for hours looking for the right piece. No more disappointment. No more losing money flipping. No more hassle. _Just peace._


Almost there. I guess the only thing preventing me is that I've met some cool guys locally through the hobby and I'll miss kidding around with them, plus the occasional GTG.

Right now I'm only doing bargain hunting and selling for a profit. Gives me some of this 'new arrival' excitement w/o the headaches of collection building. Kinda like casual sex with no commitment.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Some random-ass Sunday confessions:

I hate engine turned bezels. They look like someone messed up a fluted bezel and decided it was not a bug, it’s a feature.

I am a Seikoholic but I confess I do not like the SARB017 Alpinist, the SARB033/035, the 62mas, the SKX007/009, the Samurai, any of the Turtle reissues, or any of the new Presage branded watches including the cocktail-inspired models.

I confess I have asked the forum whether or not I should buy a watch after I had already bought it because I needed someone to validate an impulsive purchase.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Davidka said:


> Why not go pro-trek?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I have no use for barometer, thermometer, or altitude. Plus with Gs if ypu damage the bezel, just slap on a new one.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## FloridaTime (Sep 8, 2017)

I think only complete tools wear Breitling.

I don't like modern watch designs, I like the classics.

I appreciate cheap watches the same way I can appreciate an extremely expensive watch.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I am a Seikoholic but I confess I do not like the SARB017 Alpinist


Thank you for saying this. I was beginning to think I was the only one around here who felt this way.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I am a Seikoholic but I confess I do not like the SARB017 Alpinist...


I would have a _lot_ more watches if brilliant green sunburst dials (e.g. SNKM97, SBGJ005) were more common in affordables, but there's something not quite right about the SARB017 that keeps me away from it too.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

> Mr. James Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > I am a Seikoholic but I confess I do not like the SARB017 Alpinist
> ...


I love the green dial but I do not like gold-colored indicators and I do not like even-number-only indicators. Also, the compass bezel is virtually useless. The accuracy of using a compass bezel is just slightly better finding the location of the sun which is something one would already do when using a compass bezel.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

FloridaTime said:


> I don't like modern watch designs, I like the classics.


Hear, hear!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Rodeojones said:


> Thank you for saying this. I was beginning to think I was the only one around here who felt this way.


Im not a alpinist fan either.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Im not a alpinist fan either.


I owned a SARB017 for about two weeks. It was okay, but I didn't drool over it.

I owned two SARB065 cocktail time and sold both within a month.

I had a SARG009 which people are now paying double MSRP for, and sold that within 3 months. Meh.

I had a SARX033 "baby GS" for about a year and a half, fell out of love and sold it.

I've owned two PADI turtles and sold both of them within 6 months.

I'm on my second SBDC033 Blumo and I'm on the fence about keeping that long term.

These are supposed to be "Seiko staples" and I've rejected most of them. I've never owned a SARB033 so maybe that will be a keeper .


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

Never seen a single Seiko watch that says buy me.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

yokied said:


> Never seen a single Seiko watch that says buy me.


Definitely not the case for me. The Seiko SARW013 Urushi, SCVS013 Blue Spark, SZSC003 Blue Ocean Monster, SARB065 Cocktail Time, SARB029, SKX001 and Chariot (2220-0180) all screamed 'buy me' at first sight. The SARB031 is starting to whisper it, too.


----------



## dave12b (Feb 10, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I love the green dial but I do not like gold-colored indicators and I do not like even-number-only indicators. Also, the compass bezel is virtually useless. The accuracy of using a compass bezel is just slightly better finding the location of the sun which is something one would already do when using a compass bezel.


I cannot understand the compass bezel either. I would be tempted if they would have opted for either a count up, count down, or a 12 hour internal bezel.

Sent from my N9136 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

yokied said:


> Never seen a single Seiko watch that says buy me.


I realize this is a safe space, but...


----------



## MannyMann (Dec 25, 2012)

cayabo said:


> Timex T2P059 or T2P061 = Ø36mm × 12mm THK × 18mm strap
> 
> View attachment 12504571


That looks similar to the Fairfield chronograph no?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

MannyMann said:


> That looks similar to the Fairfield chronograph no?


Same movement.
Fairfield is bigger and has a Bauhaus style.
The Ameritus is more traditional with chapter ring etc...


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

yokied said:


> Never seen a single Seiko watch that says buy me.


I love my SKX007, wanna 009, and a some modded 007s. I love the cocktail times, and the new presage editions as well. Didnt have any feelings towards the turtles, then i tried one on like a idiot, and now must own one. An Orange Monster is a grail, as is a blue lagoon samurai. I also really want a Jimmie Johnson edition chrono, as well as a few other solar pored offerings from them, that are probably not WUS approved.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

I had to write a post-it note in my strap drawer reminding myself of the very short length of time each strap there is actually wearable so I don't swap them on and immediately regret it. 

I have some old scissor-expansion bracelets that look amazing and hurt after 20 minutes. Every 6 months I forget they hurt and try them; they're gone by the end of the day.

My Seiko gets its bracelet back for 24 to 48 hours every 3 months for the same reason. Looks great, feels lousy, but I forget that second part.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I soaked my dirty GShock watches in polident. Now I smell disgustingly minty.
(I don't wear dentures...I got it just to clean my stuff)


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

Rodeojones said:


> I realize this is a safe space, but...


I wasn't trolling neither.



Fluffyfreak505 said:


> I love my SKX007, wanna 009, and a some modded 007s. I love the cocktail times, and the new presage editions as well. Didnt have any feelings towards the turtles, then i tried one on like a idiot, and now must own one. An Orange Monster is a grail, as is a blue lagoon samurai. I also really want a Jimmie Johnson edition chrono, as well as a few other solar pored offerings from them, that are probably not WUS approved.


I've given them a good going over with appropriate deference to the brand's history and good value propositions, but just can't get even near halfway to a purchase and the above may as well be a different language. Then again, I'm sure a lot of you feel the same way about a brand I love, like Rado. BTW I love the bronze turtle mods floating around, but as I can't get confirmation from owners about their water resistance and live in a country with expensive watchmakers that'd have to put it together for me, I've gone a different route.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

I thought I was the only one who didn't care for the Alpinist. Just looks "cartoonish" to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Buying a green Alpinist after you've seen a 'red' one is incomprehensible to me really. Sure the green pops but the cathedral hands, gold accents, crappy strap and polished surfaces are too much. This definitely is not an explorer's watch by any stretch of imagination. And this is coming from someone who's handled >50 Seikos


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

My home grown "Fess Up" is I have no use for Vostok or any Russkie watch
Vladamir Putin keep em!!! But if you like em, buy em! I just couldn't gee n
haw with Russian watches.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

yokied said:


> I wasn't trolling neither.


Hey, no judgement. To each his own.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I snicker every time someone says "fill my box"


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I love the display on the Casio G9000 Mudman. I was going to track down a GW9010. But I can't deal with those awful stiff buttons. What did Casio do, pump the thing full of ......?
Would love to find a similar G with the same layout big numbers and softer buttons.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I don't know if it is patina from degraded tritium or originally black lume but I hate how vintage Omega Seamaster and Geneve have black stripes on the hands and hour markers. I like actual black hands and stick indicators but when it is a stripe on a shiny silver or gold surface, it just looks like bad patina.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Buying a green Alpinist after you've seen a 'red' one is incomprehensible to me really. Sure the green pops but the cathedral hands, gold accents, crappy strap and polished surfaces are too much. This definitely is not an explorer's watch by any stretch of imagination. And this is coming from someone who's handled >50 Seikos


Oh my ... the cream dial? Damn you.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

watchout said:


> I got a call yesterday: Going to the sherrif's office to retrieve some of my stolen watches from last November, yes miracles happen! ( having a moon phase rectangular Oris was unique enough to be recognized).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only bad news: I already sold that Oris's box on fleabay!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

I can't really explain why, but I'm instantly turned off by sale posts with "net to me" or "PayPal add 3%."


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

watchout said:


> The only bad news: I already sold that Oris's box on fleabay!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Send the buyer a PM, if you're lucky he may have some buyer's remorse or be an enthusiast who gets it. I'd return it to you. Actually met quite a few fellow members after selling them something on eBay.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Deity42 said:


> even if your cat is ugly


Does not compute.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

fishrose said:


> Does not compute.


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

Rodeojones said:


> I can't really explain why, but I'm instantly turned off by sale posts with "net to me" or "PayPal add 3%."


I'm with you. It's a cost of doing business, I can kind of get over it when it's a true individual seller.

But so many sellers in the forums are professionals with multiple listings - just build it into your pricing like anyone else would


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

gregoryb said:


> I'm with you. It's a cost of doing business, I can kind of get over it when it's a true individual seller.
> 
> But so many sellers in the forums are professionals with multiple listings - just build it into your pricing like anyone else would


I used to think that too, then realized it's just a way of expressing a different price for a cash or fee-less method of payment. I suppose they could price their watch with all the bells and whistles - fees, expedited shipping, etc and then offer to discount it -
"Price is $1000 shipped overnight. If paying cash or PP Friends and family, deduct 3%. For regular ground shipping, deduct $30. etc"

It's a lot easier to say where you want end up and the buyer can upsell themselves to additional services.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## engblom (Jun 2, 2015)

My confessions:


I dislike heavy watches and I dislike huge watches.
I dislike NATO straps because of the height they add to a watch.
All of my watches are affordable (2 Citizen, 3 Vostok and soon one Elektronika).
The watch I am most liking and most using is also my most cheap watch: A classic Vostok Komandirskie.


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> I used to think that too, then realized it's just a way of expressing a different price for a cash or fee-less method of payment. I suppose they could price their watch with all the bells and whistles - fees, expedited shipping, etc and then offer to discount it -
> "Price is $1000 shipped overnight. If paying cash or PP Friends and family, deduct 3%. For regular ground shipping, deduct $30. etc"
> 
> It's a lot easier to say where you want end up and the buyer can upsell themselves to additional services.
> ...


From a consumer point of view it's always more attractive to be offered a discount than be charged extra for a service.

Look at all online retailers - "Free Shipping" is a big draw card, getting stuck with $20 extra on checkout is an exponentially bigger turn off.

Completely understand that you are just playing devils advocate here but online sales and strategy is where I make my living so as you can probably tell gears are being ground over here


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

gregoryb said:


> From a consumer point of view it's always more attractive to be offered a discount than be charged extra for a service.
> 
> Look at all online retailers - "Free Shipping" is a big draw card, getting stuck with $20 extra on checkout is an exponentially bigger turn off.
> 
> Completely understand that you are just playing devils advocate here but online sales and strategy is where I make my living so as you can probably tell gears are being ground over here


I understand completely, but this sales forum is sort of a non-traditional method of sales. There's no checkout, no disclaimers, no formalized t&c. It needs to all be spelled out in the ad. There's haggling, special requests, lots of other things that your traditional online or b&m storefront doesn't have to deal with.

To me, it's just guys trying to be up-front about their expectations of the sale and let the consumer decide if he wants extras. The PayPal thing is a big deal ... on an expensive watch it's obviously a lot of money, and you never know how the buyer expects to pay, as goods and services or friends and family. I'm in direct response, in an industry where the margins can be super slim ... there's many products offered for sale for a cash price and a higher credit card price, let the consumer pick whether he wants to save a couple of points, so I find this whole idea is nbd.

I think for many guys on the sales forums it's not a matter of how I can make more money on the sale, it's how can I lose the least on the sale. Just my .02.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

eljay said:


> View attachment 12522885
> 
> 
> View attachment 12522905


Damn, that sure is one ugly pussee......

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Sometimes I feel obligated to like posts of those who have previously liked my posts - even though I may not really like their post. I also feel slightly ashamed my "likes received" outnumber my "likes given".


I wonder if historic humans would be disgusted by our modern lifestyles (if they could comprehend it) or if they would eagerly give up their daily survival struggle for one of largely sitting, gorging data from a glowing box & wishing their lives held more significance. 

I suppose it would depend on which particular epoch you plucked said human.


----------



## jackP (Oct 31, 2013)

saturnine said:


> Sometimes I feel obligated to like posts of those who have previously liked my posts - even though I may not really like their post. I also feel slightly ashamed my "likes received" outnumber my "likes given".
> 
> I wonder if historic humans would be disgusted by our modern lifestyles (if they could comprehend it) or if they would eagerly give up their daily survival struggle for one of largely sitting, gorging data from a glowing box & wishing their lives held more significance.
> 
> I suppose it would depend on which particular epoch you plucked said human.


Perhaps in that world watches would be as mysterious as stars and the glowing box would be as magical as the sun. In that case we probably would have already devolved. Either way I personally love the life of an amoeba so I would be fine. Easier than hunting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I sold four watches and bought one. The incoming one has been stuck in customs. I realize how naked I feel without lots of watch choices. And here I thought I was done with this crazy train.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

You are never done with the crazy train! Sometimes it takes a long time to reach the platform, but the crazy train'll always swing by and you'll get on it and like it!


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Seriously, now the images are auto downloading, guess i will not be accessing it from my hp. A grest way to burn my data plan... 

We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Apparently, strip club lights make Seikos SKXes glow like the sun......


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This is not a post for strong opinions!


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

lol


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This is not a post for strong opinions!


Invicta brings out the best in us. Perhaps, like some gun forums ban discussion of Desert Eagles...


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

People who refer to Hodinkee as "The 'dink."

I have some terribly unjustifiable hope there is a special rung of hell for these people.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

My OCD thinks every Breitling bracelet is broken until I realize it's a Breitling.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Deity42 said:


> People who refer to Hodinkee as "The 'dink."
> 
> I have some terribly unjustifiable hope there is a special rung of hell for these people.


People do that?! There is so much evil in this world.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> People do that?! There is so much evil in this world.


Haven't you noticed? People have to shorten every noun they encounter with more than 1 syllable. In fairness, the mental & physical exertion required to form multi syllabic words is exhausting.


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

saturnine said:


> Haven't you noticed? People have to shorten every noun they encounter with more than 1 syllable. In fairness, the mental & physical exertion required to form multi syllabic words is exhausting.


I agree. Totally ridic.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## lobefin (Feb 18, 2017)

Saw a Panerai on an undergrad today. Not sure if he's actually secretly 35 or his family has cash.

Also, I'm willing to admit I've changed my mind: I used to think those were just huge and garish, but that dude was probably a full foot taller than me, and that was a nice-looking watch on him.


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

engblom said:


> My confessions:
> 
> 
> I dislike heavy watches and I dislike huge watches.
> ...


Have you tried 2 piece nylon? Blushark makes really nice ones with quick change springbars.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Good Afternoon, anyone found a way to stop the auto preview/downloading of image during mobile surfing?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

lobefin said:


> Saw a Panerai on an undergrad today. Not sure if he's actually secretly 35 or his family has cash.
> 
> Also, I'm willing to admit I've changed my mind: I used to think those were just huge and garish, but that dude was probably a full foot taller than me, and that was a nice-looking watch on him.


I confess to have mentally judged a person with a Panerai just for wearing one. Interestingly the guy was nothing like the stereotype macho or flashy Italian-dressed type. He was quite obviously OCD and tended to excuse himself every second sentence he uttered. Proof that a huge macho watch won't do squat for your self esteem.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

tekong said:


> Good Afternoon, anyone found a way to stop the auto preview/downloading of image during mobile surfing?


Not yet. The latest Tapatalk update is retrograde in so many ways...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I cong-fey-yuss: I don't give two chits (and I don't think anyone else does either) about what you like or don't. 
But I *might* if you said something *insightfully, or hilariously embarrassing about yourself.* :-!

With that bit of totally-uncalled-for nastiness out of the way, I will add another confession:
I was sick to death -- for months on end -- of watches, and anything to do wth watches, other than my own lovely watches, of course.

Ummm... Nah.... even those got on my nerves, and I secretly fantasized about seeing them all get crushed & burned to death by a terrorist-piloted 747 that crashed (in my imagination) into my house -- while the Mrs and I were on vacation, of course.

Aw hell, perished in the crash was my dang cat too, the little sh*t that's been peeing inside the house lately, just to prove that he's a cat, and therefore an a-hole w/o a reason.

Oops, better run: am late to my weekly Congeniality Session. :-d



engblom said:


> My confessions:
> 
> 
> I dislike heavy watches and I dislike huge watches.
> ...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

While I am on a (curmudgeony) roll, I might as well add this - for your collective amusement, edification, and/or reminder (to NOT do) :

I've noticed a surge in threads that ask an idiotic question to begin with that can be answered with one word.

This might be a generational thing, as I see a lot of it on Facebook also. 
Or else, it's all the teflon, aluminum, and fluoride in the water finally taking effect. o|

Example: 
OP: "What is your favorite size?"
And a bunch of idle lemmings rush in to put down their answers for all of posterity: Example: "39" or "42" etc.

Seriously, who the actual puck is supposed to give a chit about answers like these?? Is someone doing a survey? 
No? Then, what's the point to this brand of idiocy? :roll:

If you are a noob (and even if you're not), and you do this... DON'T. Just DON'T. 
Or, do it, and run the risk of my having to send you a box full of broken Invictas and some of my own "organic matter," if ya knowwaddamean. b-)

Y'all have a nice day now. :-!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Oh em gee it's Chronopolis!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I noticed him with a few new posts the other day. I wasn't sure if it was safe to approach or not.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Let's not get carried away here - I believe Chronopolis is a mere mortal after all.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Careful!!! Chronos is back and hes HANGRY!!! welcome back bud


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Something that amuses me. People that go out of their way to tell you how great of an investment their Rolex was. That they sold their Rolex and bought a car with the money or paid of something. I don't know if it is just me but if you have the money for a Rolex, liquidity might not be your biggest concern. Flip side, if liquidity is your biggest concern, what the hell are you doing with a Rolex in the first place instead of a car, health bills, house, necessities, etc.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Not watch related, or even a real confession for that matter. Just killing time, I guess. 

You see I'm standing in a line at Walmart (been here for nearly an hour) waiting to buy the SNES Classic when it goes on sale in 90 minutes. My 10 year old wants one so bad. He wanted the NES that came out last year, but you had a better chance of stumbling upon a leprechaun than finding one of them. 

I guess this is the sorta confession part. It'll be one of his Christmas gifts, but I'm sure as hell hooking that thing up to the TV when I get home and giving it a try. I'm not waiting three months. He's asleep and I don't work tomorrow, so I can play all night. 

Also, a guy in line here has a Diesel watch that might be larger than the gas cap on my truck (circumference and height). I'm a strick believer in "to each his own" but I really want to shame him for wearing it in public.


----------



## lobefin (Feb 18, 2017)

georgefl74 said:


> I confess to have mentally judged a person with a Panerai just for wearing one. Interestingly the guy was nothing like the stereotype macho or flashy Italian-dressed type. He was quite obviously OCD and tended to excuse himself every second sentence he uttered. Proof that a huge macho watch won't do squat for your self esteem.


Yep. There's only so far your appearance can go in giving you self-esteem - and then if you don't present yourself with confidence, it's a lot harder to get away with putting a dinner plate on your wrist.

That dude, though - I gotta say, my first thought, after "Whoa, that's actually a nice watch," was "Why is he wearing it to _lab?_" so I am still kinda judging him.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Let's not get carried away here - I believe Chronopolis is a mere mortal after all.


Blaspheme!

At the very least he's a trinity of super-mortals!

I mean, how else can he come up that distinctive flavor of whack, rudeness, and literary allusion?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

jisham said:


> Blaspheme!
> 
> At the very least he's a trinity of super-mortals!
> 
> I mean, *how else can he come up that distinctive flavor of whack, rudeness, and literary allusion?*


Aye, there is that....

he sez, while scratching the underbelly of his 4 week old beard that is reeking of an unidentifiable variety of dead organic matter (pus, acne, dead skin, micro-organisms, phlegm), and chicken broth mixed with a whiff of tabasco...


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Aye, there is that....
> 
> he sez, while scratching the underbelly of his 4 week old beard that is reeking of an unidentifiable variety of dead organic matter (pus, acne, dead skin, micro-organisms, phlegm), and chicken broth mixed with a whiff of tabasco...


Add in a quote from "Fear and Loating In Las Vegas" or Dante's Inferno and the trinity will be complete.

Now I'm off to check to see if it actually was a Fear & Loathing quote....


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Rodeojones said:


> Not watch related, or even a real confession for that matter. Just killing time, I guess.
> 
> You see I'm standing in a line at Walmart (been here for nearly an hour) waiting to buy the SNES Classic when it goes on sale in 90 minutes. My 10 year old wants one so bad. He wanted the NES that came out last year, but you had a better chance of stumbling upon a leprechaun than finding one of them.
> 
> ...


Did you get one?

Here's hoping they do an N64 "Classic" w/Ocarina of Time & Mario Kart.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Did you get one?
> 
> Here's hoping they do an N64 "Classic" w/Ocarina of Time & Mario Kart.


I did. I was 5th in line and they had about 30 in stock when they started selling them. Sadly, I was too tired to play when I got home. But the wife is at work and the kids are at school, so I may give it a try in a bit.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Another confession:

I understand that history (heritage, story, # of years, etc.) is a factor when making a purchase. If we never patronize new brands entering the market that have merits in every other way except history, does that benefit or hurt us as consumers? I honestly don't know... the answer is different depending on your price range I think.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

So I was helping the woman in with packages, and she offhandedly mentioned that I had something from Massdrop. Kudos for not obviously saying "hey dummy there's a watch inside." I'm waiting for her to go to sleep before I pop it open and see what's inside... I'm in the doghouse (for no good reason), but I sold some to fund it. No harm done.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I was also in a work conversation when a younger employee was asked by his team lead to check the time and log it. Being <30, he wasn't wearing a watch. A fun conversation ensued where he was shamed for not wearing a watch while his team lead and I were the old farts wearing watches. good times.

His team lead is not a watch dude-- it's a ~10 year old Seiko that I found out was purchased at the Seiko outlet with slight waterproofing issues... "zero meter water resistance" as it were.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I sold watches to fund more watches, then spent the money on a new lens. Now I'm thinking of flipping another watch for a camera body. It seems I can't afford both hobbies in my mind; it's one or the other. What is wrong with me? The money is there, but so is the guilt.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I am wondering if I've offended a seller on eBay. He did not even bother to decline my low offer. It's possible he's waiting until the last second, or I've offended him. I can deal with either for a great deal on this watch.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

I wish all the watches i want priced below 200 bucks.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

I love watches. Easily get bored too. My pure enjoy moments are when selling my watches still make profit from them and when hunting new watch.

Right now I'm looking Seiko SBCM023, found two on the Bay but way out of my budget....


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Including two watches that I just bought today on the Bay, I have purchased 8 watches in under two and a half weeks. I was doing so good and then something happened. It's as if a switch was turned on and my brain kept saying, "Oh buy that one, and buy that one, and buy that one...". I had stayed away from multiple purchases for so long. I think it must have been the two watches I bought through Rakuten the other week that set off the purchase explosion. I think maybe I'm sick.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I am wondering if I've offended a seller on eBay. He did not even bother to decline my low offer. It's possible he's waiting until the last second, or I've offended him. I can deal with either for a great deal on this watch.


Easiest way to shake off pesky lowballers on eBay is to leave their silly offers get autodeclined. Hopefully they'll have turned their attention elsewhere by then.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Easiest way to shake off pesky lowballers on eBay is to leave their silly offers get autodeclined. Hopefully they'll have turned their attention elsewhere by then.


watchgooroo's acceptance of sometimes dramatic "lowball" offers skewed my expectations of the "Make an Offer" feature of ebay for a while. I tried to make a similarly lowball offer on a Seiko SARB from a retailer and they were polite enough to counteroffer... a few dollars off the listing price. In the case of some cheap Chinese electronics, the counteroffers were within a few cents of the original price! Oh yeah, it doesn't always work like watchgooroo... :think:

But why the hell even enable "Make an Offer" if you're only going to move by 1-2% (or a few cents)?!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

eljay said:


> watchgooroo's acceptance of sometimes dramatic "lowball" offers skewed my expectations of the "Make an Offer" feature of ebay for a while. I tried to make a similarly lowball offer on a Seiko SARB from a retailer and they were polite enough to counteroffer... a few dollars off the listing price. In the case of some cheap Chinese electronics, the counteroffers were within a few cents of the original price! Oh yeah, it doesn't always work like watchgooroo... :think:
> 
> But why the hell even enable "Make an Offer" if you're only going to move by 1-2% (or a few cents)?!


Different cultures have different hassling customs. I've found that sellers from Hong Kong won't budge an inch unless you're making a bulk purchase. That's mostly why they use that feature. Spaniards on the other hand will accept wildly lower offers than the listing price. And I mean sellers from Spain but somehow this may extend to all those speaking Spanish, including Mexicans or of Mexican origin.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

eljay said:


> ... In the case of some cheap Chinese electronics, the counteroffers were within a few cents of the original price!
> But why the hell even enable "Make an Offer" if you're only going to move by 1-2% (*or a few cents*)?!





georgefl74 said:


> Different cultures have different hassling customs. I've found that *sellers from Hong Kong* won't budge an inch unless you're making a bulk purchase. That's mostly why they use that feature.


Cultural differences are very nice and whatnot. 
But the way HK sellers do business - and I have encountered enough of them to generalize for myself - has moved me toward extreme prejudice against their values and ways.

In a word, it is VILE, the degree of their pettiness and pernicious mercantilism - "profit uber alles" (and only by a few pennies too!!) mentality.
I just HATE the pettiness!! Such sissies.

While I have had wonderful transactions with some HK sellers, and I am always willing to give every individual a chance to present himself in good faith, I will forever be on guard with extreme prejudice against anyone of that culture that I am dealing with for the first time.

Now, THAT's a big confession.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> While I have had wonderful transactions with some HK sellers, and I am always willing to give every individual a chance to present himself in good faith, I will forever be on guard with extreme prejudice against anyone of that culture that I am dealing with for the first time.
> 
> Now, THAT's a big confession.


'Wonderful transactions' as in 'noone got hurt' or 'walk away, it aint worth it' may characterize most of my transactions with HK sellers too.

I've had nylon straps come in with a vile tobacco odor. Shrugged it off, washed them anyway. Bought a couple of items from Harold, subpar, mailed him - no response. None whatsoever, no regrets, no amendment offers, no nothing. But if I mail him with some $$ for an item, he'll be sure to answer me within 24h.

You just learn to take what you need and walk away. Sad part is that in a lot of instances you don't have a choice. It seems that everything in this world eventually ends up in HK so if you're looking for a very specific item then you'll be lucky not to deal with HK sellers.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

People who want to compare - or have others compare for them - two watches, but don't post pictures...
And those who respond like Fido fetching a stick, but also without posting pictures...

I stay up at night wondering what would happen if they all were packed together into an elevator, and left entirely alone for a long weekend?

PS: The real confession here is, that right after I see something on the forum that annoys me, I come here to vent, pretending it's something I have thought about for some time, independent of anything... when what I would really like to do instead is, reach inside the monitor, and slap the scheit out of those individuals I take to be boring bellends...


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Sometimes people post wrist shots and all I can see is hairy arms.


----------



## Diegos (May 30, 2013)

I'm getting tired of my "high end watches" I kinda just want to go Seiko and never look back.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I forgot about a watch I bought...

It was priced in euros(most of the time I check the conversion into CAD, not sure why I didn’t this time)...


It’s a Geckota(looks gorgeous and I’m sure it’ll be lovely)

It’s my most expensive watch now...

Even my subconscious mind seems to want to hoard watches...



Sent from my iPhone using three goats and the golden ratio.


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

I was over 2 hours late to work today because I was waiting for a watch delivery... And I don't feel bad about it.


----------



## raxford (Feb 4, 2016)

I purchased a watch from the forum, and it was delivered while I was on a conference call (I work from home). The bracelet really needed a good cleaning, and I was so excited to get the watch that I took the conference call on the road and was still on it while at the Jewelers. No regrets.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Must be a common theme amongst us hobbyists. My mail/UPS/FedEx deliveries arrive in the afternoon, and more than once I've taken a half day off of work so I could be home the moment it gets here.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Floating keepers bug me.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Ten-Ten said:


> Floating keepers bug me.


Floaters bug me too, but my wife likes to keep them apparently (covered with a lid)... until I find them, and flush them. Sigh.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Waited for a watch an unbelievable three weeks to clear customs and it had to arrive today and risk be delivered the only morning I won't be at the office till 11.00 AM. Called up the courier service and specifically instructed them to deliver after that time. I am positively certain they somehow won't and I'll have to go fetch it myself.

Counting down minutes to get back in the office right now. That's a first.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

c0bra said:


> I was over 2 hours late to work today because I was waiting for a watch delivery... And I don't feel bad about it.


"Sorry I'm late, my watch was... running slow"?


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Floaters bug me too, but my wife likes to keep them apparently (covered with a lid)... until I find them, and flush them. Sigh.


When you said floaters, I thought you meant those translucent things that float around in your eye.

I was really wondering how your wife got them into the jar. And picturing some weird chronopo-wife ritual where she would tease and bug you with them, like a jar full of sick twisted chronopo-lightning bugs.

Is this what insanity feels like?


----------



## jrosado3 (May 7, 2015)

dwilliams851 said:


> Sometimes people post wrist shots and all I can see is hairy arms.


I was thinking the other day to write a post asking for a volunteer dermatologist to do a visual examination of our wrist shot arms to check for skin cancers....


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Another thing that keeps me up at nights, wondering....
People who claim something - a watch, a woman, a car, etc - to be "stunning"... and yet they remain completely UNstunned.

They continue to move about, talking, posting on threads, etc, instead of being totally immobilized, as they should be - due to *being stunned* by the thing that they claimed was "stunning."

Well? Does the stunning thing stun or not?
And if it does, why is the person remarking that it stuns immune to its powers? 
So then, who exactly is to BE stunned by the stunning thing?

PS: How would this setting ('stun') have worked on Star Trek phasers, huh? 
You set the phasers to 'stun' and fire, and yet, those whom Kirk and Co would have wanted immobilized, go on yacking, as if nothing happened, and outright snub you. Nice going.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Imagine a world where a word has more than one meaning. (Origins of the word accepted)

Wow!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

jisham said:


> When you said floaters, I thought you meant those translucent things that float around in your eye.
> 
> I was really wondering how your wife got them into the jar. And picturing some weird chronopo-wife ritual where she would tease and bug you with them, like a jar full of sick twisted chronopo-lightning bugs.
> 
> *Is this what insanity feels like?*


I assume that your directing that question at me implies a certain "belief" on your part that I just might know something about 'insanity' as such, even if you may have meant more narrowly as something like, MY insanity.
But of course that would not make much sense, since if I were familiar with insanity due to having a long experience with it in my own person, I would not be capable of discoursing about it rationally.

So, I will cut to the chase and confess that I am indeed very familiar with the phenomenon of insanity as manifested in perhaps the majority of persons alive today, especially in industrialized nations.

To find examples of insanity embedded in the most ordinary course of daily life, one need look no further than the posts in this forum. 
Or rather, the minds that author said posts, expressing everything from fear to anxiety to hysteria and euphoria to contumely and arrogance... over some pieces of metal assembled to tell the time.

It is my observation that, while there was no time when (most of) humanity was ever free from some degree of insanity, we are living in a time in which this degree is particularly exacerbated -- most of it due to the existential alienation that comes from a certain system of production and symbolic exchange.

Other examples of insanity that abound today are:

1. Knowing full well that mass media exist to manipulate reactions, yet getting hot and bothered upon reading the headlines, or hearing a few meaningless soundbites.

2. Having very strong emotional reaction - usually negative (and harmful to oneself ultimately for harboring them) -- to certain famous individuals one has never met, but has only heard about, mainly through the same full of crap mass media.

3. Believing that a certain watch is extremely desirable - mainly becz so many people say it's "iconic" - when one might not find the watch desirable at all without this hype.

Etc. Etc.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> I assume that your directing that question at me implies a certain "belief" on your part that I just might know something about 'insanity' as such, even if you may have meant more narrowly as something like, MY insanity.
> But of course that would not make much sense, since if I were familiar with insanity due to having a long experience with it in my own person, I would not be capable of discoursing about it rationally.
> 
> So, I will cut to the chase and confess that I am indeed very familiar with the phenomenon of insanity as manifested in perhaps the majority of persons alive today, especially in industrialized nations.
> ...


TLDR: Chronopolis knows exactly what insanity feels like.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Diegos said:


> I'm getting tired of my "high end watches" I kinda just want to go Seiko and never look back.


Since ive been on this forum, Seiko has gone from a eh brand for me, to my favorite brand, with Citizen following at a close second. Other then a rolex submariner, theres not many watches id rake over a seiko or a citizen


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Diegos said:


> I'm getting tired of my "high end watches" I kinda just want to go Seiko and never look back.


Seiko has high end stuff too.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

OT confession.

I am so utterly disgusted that ESPN will now start carrying the F1 races in the States. We are going from race coverage with tons of commercials on NBCSN to "Who the heck knows what ESPN will do?"










Can we get SkySports in the States?


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

chuasam said:


> Seiko has high end stuff too.


their high end stuff is amazing too


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Rocat said:


> OT confession.
> 
> I am so utterly disgusted that ESPN will now start carrying the F1 races in the States. We are going from race coverage with tons of commercials on NBCSN to "Who the heck knows what ESPN will do?"
> 
> ...


I can live with this, i dont have cable, just internet, and pay for ESPN on my phone.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I don't like breitling. That Logo is ridiculous. It always looks like a cheapo knock-off of itself, like being a caricature of itself. 


Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

chuasam said:


> Seiko has high end stuff too.


It's all Grand Seiko now, new branding and all.

I've made a turn towards low maintenance and TCO. Can't beat Seiko and Citizen there.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I can’t justify getting anything better than an Oceanus when there’s so many other things I want to do.


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Rocat said:


> OT confession.
> 
> I am so utterly disgusted that ESPN will now start carrying the F1 races in the States. We are going from race coverage with tons of commercials on NBCSN to "Who the heck knows what ESPN will do?"
> 
> ...


I wish that the MotoGP series was picked up by someone other than BeinSports, and always shown live. I'd like to keep the announcer crew, though.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Gryffindor said:


> I wish that the MotoGP series was picked up by someone other than BeinSports, and always shown live. I'd like to keep the announcer crew, though.


Our FTA F1 broadcaster just cancelled its contract due to bankruptcy restructuring, so that's it for F1 coverage in Australia without giving money to Rupert Murdoch...

The same FTA broadcaster handles MotoGP and Supercars, so we're just waiting with dread for those to be cancelled too.

Still, the Bathurst 1000 is on this weekend, and it's too late to cancel that now!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

eljay said:


> Our FTA F1 broadcaster just cancelled its contract due to bankruptcy restructuring, so that's it for F1 coverage in Australia without giving money to Rupert Murdoch...
> 
> The same FTA broadcaster handles MotoGP and Supercars, so we're just waiting with dread for those to be cancelled too.
> 
> Still, the Bathurst 1000 is on this weekend, and it's too late to cancel that now!


I'll have to check and see if I can find that race on t.v.. It looks like a good one.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> I assume that your directing that question at me implies a certain "belief" on your part that I just might know something about 'insanity' as such, even if you may have meant more narrowly as something like, MY insanity.
> But of course that would not make much sense, since if I were familiar with insanity due to having a long experience with it in my own person, I would not be capable of discoursing about it rationally.
> 
> So, I will cut to the chase and confess that I am indeed very familiar with the phenomenon of insanity as manifested in perhaps the majority of persons alive today, especially in industrialized nations.
> ...


It's great to have you back here. Classic chronopolis.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Rocat said:


> OT confession.
> 
> I am so utterly disgusted that ESPN will now start carrying the F1 races in the States. We are going from race coverage with tons of commercials on NBCSN to "Who the heck knows what ESPN will do?"
> 
> Can we get SkySports in the States?


Getting way off topic here... but will the announcers follow them over to ESPN? I doubt it, but I haven't heard anything either supporting or rejecting that. They've become my familiar voice of coverage, and the engi-nerd in my loves the technical expose of having a former F1 mechanic on staff (miss those "chalk talks"!).

Back on topic: I confess to watching the watches in racing more than any sane person should. From the Richard Mille's that I assume were part of a sponsorship deal (Can anyone afford one of those? Would anyone pay to wear one? I'm not even sure I'd wear it if you paid me to.... but to each his own), to what is Will Buxton wearing today (looked like a speedy on a Nato to me last week), to the oversized Oris "watches" printed on some driver's gloves (mercedes?, and what time are they indicating?), and then there's Justin Bell I've seen wearing a Heuer Monaco [the "Breaking Bad" watch](I know, different race series).

And then there's all the watch manufacturers logos on the cars.... I guess we know why the high end watches are so expensive... someone's got to pay for the cars!


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Gryffindor said:


> I wish that the MotoGP series was picked up by someone other than BeinSports, and always shown live. I'd like to keep the announcer crew, though.


For the price of a Seiko 5, you can subscribe to MotoGP.com and watch whenever you want. Practice, qualifying and more, too.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Rocat said:


> OT confession.
> 
> I am so utterly disgusted that ESPN will now start carrying the F1 races in the States. We are going from race coverage with tons of commercials on NBCSN to "Who the heck knows what ESPN will do?"
> 
> ...


I'm disgusted I can't get a cable package w/out ESPN.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

jisham said:


> Getting way off topic here... but will the announcers follow them over to ESPN? I doubt it, but I haven't heard anything either supporting or rejecting that. They've become my familiar voice of coverage, and the engi-nerd in my loves the technical expose of having a former F1 mechanic on staff (miss those "chalk talks"!).
> 
> Back on topic: I confess to watching the watches in racing more than any sane person should. From the Richard Mille's that I assume were part of a sponsorship deal (Can anyone afford one of those? Would anyone pay to wear one? I'm not even sure I'd wear it if you paid me to.... but to each his own), to what is Will Buxton wearing today (looked like a speedy on a Nato to me last week), to the oversized Oris "watches" printed on some driver's gloves (mercedes?, and what time are they indicating?), and then there's Justin Bell I've seen wearing a Heuer Monaco [the "Breaking Bad" watch](I know, different race series).
> 
> And then there's all the watch manufacturers logos on the cars.... I guess we know why the high end watches are so expensive... someone's got to pay for the cars!


Oris would be Williams, Mercedes has IWC.

The hierarchy amuses me sometimes. Hublot, TAG Heuer and Richard Mille sponsor F1 teams while Rolex, of course, is the "official timekeeper". WEC is a similar tier to F1. MotoGP has Tissot.

Other than the one driver with a personal TAG Heuer deal, Supercars has Pulsar and Casio (edit: whoops, Red Bull seems to have replaced its Casio Edifice sponsorship with TW Steel...)


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I assume that your directing that question at me implies a certain "belief" on your part that I just might know something about 'insanity' as such, even if you may have meant more narrowly as something like, MY insanity.
> But of course that would not make much sense, since if I were familiar with insanity due to having a long experience with it in my own person, I would not be capable of discoursing about it rationally.
> 
> So, I will cut to the chase and confess that I am indeed very familiar with the phenomenon of insanity as manifested in perhaps the majority of persons alive today, especially in industrialized nations.
> ...


Thanks, Sigmund! Very insightful. BUT! What do our watches say about our mother? Hmmmmm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

It felt great when I grabbed the watch that I have not worn in a while, and it was off only by 10 min with the correct date showing ( a month since I wore? May be two, and no it is not a quartz ).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hate the Expensive Car Parade that is F1.

Have literally looked into Australian immigration requirements and real estate prices in Bathurst in order to live next to the 1000.

Love my Pulsars and Casios.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Deity42 said:


> Hate the Expensive Car Parade that is F1.
> 
> Have literally looked into Australian immigration requirements and real estate prices in Bathurst in order to live next to the 1000.
> 
> Love my Pulsars and Casios.


Mount Panorama also hosts the Bathurst 12 hour GT3 race in February, which is a standalone event but has gained international significance to the point of becoming a kind of unofficial season opener for many of the international GT3 series.

And certainly I don't think there's anything wrong with Pulsars and Casios! I do find it funny that there's such a gap. It would be easy to assume from watch sponsorship in F1 that its fans are all apparently incredibly wealthy, wouldn't it. The cost of real estate on the cars is likely too high to be worthwhile for the more affordable brands.


----------



## Fronnzy (Mar 13, 2017)

I have lied to my wife about how much a watch cost me. (Lowball)

Also, when she happens to spot something new, and says, "is that new?", I say "no, I've had it for a while" and quickly change the subject. 

I think she knows.

I feel bad about that. I should true confessions with my wife. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

Sometimes I put on my old Fossil Speedway and browse the Fashion and Designer sub-forum to re-assure myself it could have all gone far more horribly wrong and feel better about my idiotic collection.


----------



## sleauxdaddy (Apr 22, 2007)

Fronnzy said:


> I have lied to my wife about how much a watch cost me. (Lowball)
> 
> Also, when she happens to spot something new, and says, "is that new?", I say "no, I've had it for a while" and quickly change the subject.
> 
> ...


Doesn't count, we ALL do that!!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

GunWale said:


> Sometimes I put on my old Fossil Speedway and browse the Fashion and Designer sub-forum to re-assure myself it could have all gone far more horribly wrong and feel better about my idiotic collection.


Just went and had a look... It's a little bit dead over there.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Fronnzy said:


> I have lied to my wife about how much a watch cost me. (Lowball)
> Also, when she happens to spot something new, and says, "is that new?", I say "no, I've had it for a while" and quickly change the subject.
> I think she knows.
> I feel bad about that. I should true confessions with my wife.





sleauxdaddy said:


> Doesn't count, we ALL do that!!


While I may sometimes leave out some details if not necessary to tell, 
I have NEVER lied to my wife about anything, and certainly never for anything as trivial as watches.

Real confession: I really do NOT understand why so many men live in fear of their better half, or morph their marriage into one of mother-boy (son) kind of thing.


----------



## Fronnzy (Mar 13, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Real confession: I really do NOT understand why so many men live in fear of their better half, or morph their marriage into one of mother-boy (son) kind of thing.


Lol. I'm sure that post you made you feel really good about yourself. Give yourself another pat on the back from me.

For clarity, I have an excellent marriage to an amazing women that doesnt scare me. We are 19 years and counting. (Why I feel the need to justify myself to some tool standing on his soap box is beyond me, but your comment pissed me off.)

The "confession" was tongue in cheek and written to be funny. This is watch forum thread with lots of funny and silly posts. Something the first responder clearly understood.

Shake your head, chief. This is the internet.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Fronnzy said:


> I have an excellent marriage ...We are 19 years and counting. _(Why I feel the need to justify myself to some tool standing on his soap box is beyond me, but your comment pissed me off.)_




Congrats ! May you see many more 19 years together. :-!

Me, a tool: :-d:-!b-) right you are.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I do NOT understand why so many men live in fear of their better half, or morph their marriage...


Reminds me of a Rick & Morty episode where the couple goes to a far off planet for the best counseling in the universe - an alien gives them a helmet that will read their brains and create a "being" that represents how the individual really pictures their spouse... the husband seems to fit the mold of the men-of-WUS that you're talking about.









BTW - in a sick plot twist, the couple is co-dependent and happy just the way they are.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I confess, the other thread I am following has gotten a little bit strange lately for my taste - I hope this is just a phase and will be over soon. 


Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Real confession: I really do NOT understand why so many men live in fear of their better half, or morph their marriage into one of mother-boy (son) kind of thing.


I agree with ya man. Why even joke about it?


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Deity42 said:


> Hate the Expensive Car Parade that is F1.
> 
> Have literally looked into Australian immigration requirements and real estate prices in Bathurst in order to live next to the 1000.
> 
> Love my Pulsars and Casios.


Is it true that they had such a problem with the crowds, that they banned alcohol. And then the fans responded by burying coolers on the site before the event, then digging them up during the race?

No idea if it's really true, but it makes a great story. Those crafty aussies!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Looking forward to cooler weather so I can wear leather straps again. Nothing worse than having a strap look like it was worn in the ocean and then laid on the beach to dry in the sun.


----------



## A2MI (Mar 26, 2016)

I owned a Reactor watch and liked it. 
I owned an Invicta and broke it when I tripped and fell. So I threw it away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

jisham said:


> Is it true that they had such a problem with the crowds, that they banned alcohol. And then the fans responded by burying coolers on the site before the event, then digging them up during the race?


I've driven the track a few times - not under race conditions - and I loved it. Mind you, it's the only track I've driven. I've never gone to the race either but yes, there is an ongoing battle between police and some of the fans and they do bury alcohol.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Rocat said:


> Looking forward to cooler weather so I can wear leather straps again.


PFFFT !!!. Forget leather straps.
I just wanna be able to wear underwear again... and NOT have it go up my crack.... all wet n bunched up n sheeat....


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> PFFFT !!!. Forget leather straps.
> I just wanna be able to wear underwear again... and NOT have it go up my crack.... all wet n bunched up n sheeat....


Sometimes, Tapatalk doesn't even need to identify the poster in the thread preview.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I was going to make a disparaging remark about a poster on this forum not knowing where to buy a particular watch, but I'm in a good mood so I will keep such judgements at bay today, like I should always.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

The watch itch has gotten the best of me again. Perhaps my self-enforced exile last year should be repeated. Last weekend I hurriedly bought a watch on eBay because the price was too good to pass up. Yesterday I tried it on and it just didn't seem right. 

Tonight I went to set it and realized it has no date. It's an older version I've not come across before and it never occurred to me when I hurriedly bought the watch that it was missing the date feature. I can't go without the date. I use it far too much as I get older.

I'm sure I'll lose more money on this flip, one of two I have to list because I bought the deal and the hunt over the right watch. 

I really suck at watches lately. . .


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

A week ago I went to the ER with chest pains. It ended up not being cardiac related, but it was scary for a bit. I tend to use humor at inappropriate moments to, usually unsuccessfully, lighten the mood. For example, at a college friend's wedding, after an uncomfortable and rambling best man speech (not me, I was just a groomsman) the mic somehow ends up in my hand. So I say, "now lets all drop our pants and find out who the best man really is." My friend's parents still barely talk to me 15 years later. 

Anyway...

So I'm in the ER, texting my wife updates as she's rushing from work to pick up our son and get to the hospital to be with me. At one point I ask her to stop at the house first to grab my watch box and bring it to me. Confused, she asks why. I tell her if it's my last day alive I want to be with the most important things in my life when I go - my watch collection. 

Not my wife. Not my kids. My watches. 

She didn't find it funny. Neither did the nurses when she told them.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

I cringe when some WIS members refer to certain watches as "ana/digi" ......prostate exam anyone? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

watchout said:


> I cringe when some WIS members refer to certain watch as "ana/digi" ......prostate exam anyone?




(Some people pay good money for that kind of thing but here it's covered by the government!)


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Rodeojones said:


> A week ago I went to the ER with chest pains. It ended up not being cardiac related, but it was scary for a bit. I tend to use humor at inappropriate moments to, usually unsuccessfully, lighten the mood. For example, at a college friend's wedding, after an uncomfortable and rambling best man speech (not me, I was just a groomsman) the mic somehow ends up in my hand. So I say, "now lets all drop our pants and find out who the best man really is." My friend's parents still barely talk to me 15 years later.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> ...


Have you conducted a fire drill with your watches yet?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Rodeojones said:


> _I tend to use humor at inappropriate moments_ ...
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> ...


Is that not what humor is for -- "inappropriate" moments?
Cuz, WHO decides when is and is not appropriate anyway?
I say, it's appropriate whenever you think a joke is funny.

Hey, let me know when you kick the bucket, so I can go to your funeral and tell your wife another funny joke.
"How many watches does it take to properly send off a watch goon?"

I'll have her rolling on the floor. And your kids too. :-!


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't even like watches. I am just here for the girls.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Rodeojones said:


> A week ago I went to the ER with chest pains. It ended up not being cardiac related, but it was scary for a bit. I tend to use humor at inappropriate moments to, usually unsuccessfully, lighten the mood. For example, at a college friend's wedding, after an uncomfortable and rambling best man speech (not me, I was just a groomsman) the mic somehow ends up in my hand. So I say, "now lets all drop our pants and find out who the best man really is." My friend's parents still barely talk to me 15 years later.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> ...


In the middle of a very heated and near phisical altercation level of "discussion" in sociology class about race and class, i decide the absolute best way to break the tension was start telling racist and vulgar jokes. Im half black and at the time had cornrolls, and looked like i just walked off a Wu Tang Clan video shoot, needless to say, not one person thought i was funny, and almost threw hands with another classmate. Was the last day for me in that class.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ErikP said:


> I don't even like watches. *I am just here for the girls.*


Sounds like me when I started out.
Now, I will take anything. As long as the touchin' is dirty enough, and lasts more than 10 minutes. Sigh.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Last Thursday, on my day off, wife and I went to the gym - couple of blocks down the street. 
She did her thing, and I did mine - mostly going back and forth between the sauna and the cold tub.
So, we meet up afterwards. And, the following conversation took place:

Me: Oh, sh*ttt, gotta get home NOW.
Wife: You wanna use the bathroom here? Ill wait.
Me: No! I just gotta get home. NOW!
Wife: Don't be silly. Just poop here! Don't be a poo-C about it. (She thinks I am a germaphobe.)
Me: Shut yer piehole woman! Just keep walking ! (As I quicken my pace, and look positively gay, doing that _speed walking_ hip swivel.)
Wife: I am not gonna let you dribble diarrhea on the floor when we get home! You're gonna have to clean that up yourself!
Me: Awoo, GAWD !!! OK almost home, almost home... just a few more steps.

We get home, and much to my wife's surprise, I do NOT rush to the toilet, but to my watch desk, and open up the caseback, and turn the fan on.

I saw, only AFTER leaving the gym, that it had started to fog up inside the crystal of my SKX007. (My bad, I didn't tighten the caseback right, after working on it before. o|)

Oh, that LOOK my wife gave me. That exquisite blend of discombobulation, horror, incomprehension, disgust, and bewilderment. 
Priceless. :-!:-d:-!:-d


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Rodeojones said:


> A week ago I went to the ER with chest pains. It ended up not being cardiac related, but it was scary for a bit. I tend to use humor at inappropriate moments to, usually unsuccessfully, lighten the mood. For example, at a college friend's wedding, after an uncomfortable and rambling best man speech (not me, I was just a groomsman) the mic somehow ends up in my hand. So I say, "now lets all drop our pants and find out who the best man really is." My friend's parents still barely talk to me 15 years later.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> ...


You are a brave man.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Last Thursday, on my day off, wife and I went to the gym - couple of blocks down the street.
> She did her thing, and I did mine - mostly going back and forth between the sauna and the cold tub.
> So, we meet up afterwards. And, the following conversation took place:
> 
> ...


That is the one look that both makes you feel like a king, and a dead man.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Capt Obvious said:


> That is the one look that both makes you feel like a king, and a dead man.


Indeed. And if I may, I'd like to add that there was a glimmer of AWE also in her incomprehension, being the full-on woman that she is (being from Ohio and all), to complement the badass, full-on man that I am. b-)

I like to think that she felt, if for a moment, that (even) her Woman Power could NEVER penetrate the deep abyss of the male psyche; that she was facing the Mystery of difference and differentiation, that makes a man different from a woman, now and forever, and since the beginning.

And I think that humbled her -- that Mystery, and the "Source" of that Mystery. Cuz... she made me a sandwich, without me asking her to. YEAH!! :-!

(On the other hand, maybe doing something mundane, like, making a sandwich was the only way she could regain some sense of normalcy. Maybe. o|)


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

So.... if I understand correctly;
You went to the gym - and didn't touch the weights.
Then you sashayed home having a quippy conversation.
On your arrival you turned on a fan to cure the vapors.

And you think the sandwich was some kind of offering to masculinity?


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> discombobulation


Wow. I learnt a new word! Thx for that! Had to look it up in the dictionary! Will need to find a context in which to make use of it, not to forget it!

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cayabo said:


> So.... if I understand correctly;
> You went to the gym - and didn't touch the weights.
> Then you sashayed home having a quippy conversation.
> On your arrival you turned on a fan to cure the vapors.
> ...


Not just to masculinity ("toxic" or otherwise), let alone "my" masculinity, but to the majesty of... PRIMAL, CHTHONIC masculinity... that connects us to things like watches (machines in general) in a way that the female mind cannot fully comprehend. Not really.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

The difference between best and worst of ali threads... is somewhat lost on me... the margin between the two is rather small to my view.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I was completely dressed this morning, looked in the mirror and decided to change my belt; to one with a brass buckle, to match my watch.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't like lumed bezels.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I am bored. So I'm playing around with my avatar and profile.

I'm also getting to the point where I'm completely satiated with my watches. I look around and don't see watches that I absolutely positively must have. I'm happy with my current rotation. For now.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Ten-Ten said:


> I was completely dressed this morning, looked in the mirror and decided to change my belt; to one with a brass buckle, to match my watch.


You are my idol, sir.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Ten-Ten said:


> I was completely dressed this morning, looked in the mirror and decided to change my belt; to one with a brass buckle, to match my watch.





Toonces said:


> You are my idol, sir.


Thank you. The eyelets on my shoes matched, too. I'm really not sure if I'm proud of that or not.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

That might be a bit too far...need more WUS input.


I'd say go with the shoes you have, take the eyelets under consideration....but...we won't think less of you.

This is personal, now.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> I am bored. ... I'm happy with my current rotation. For now.


"Acceptance is usually more a matter of fatigue than anything else."
___ David Foster Wallace


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

It boggles my mind how a thread titled “Is this (watch-x) too big or too small for me?” can elicit enough responses to go on for 5 pages.

It’s either yes, no or IDGAF. 5 pages! Are you kidding me?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> It boggles my mind how a thread titled "Is this (watch-x) too big or too small for me?" can elicit enough responses to go on for 5 pages.
> 
> It's either yes, no or IDGAF. 5 pages! Are you kidding me?


This could be an argument for why we (humanity) need to go to war in a bigly way every now and then. :think:

I am also waiting for a thread that asks: "Can I pee with this one?" :rodekaart
Of course, such a thread will never appear unless I start one -- and then, only to die, since no-one will respond, for fear of being ridiculed. :-x

Another good argument why too much civilization and idle work make men into castrated pooty tats, worried about all sort of inconsequential things. :think:


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm not keen on sandblasted cases, in fact I have an absolute dread of them.

My psychiatrist has said that this probably stems from childhood, when I had a cheap watch with a plastic case that was painted silver so it would look like metal - sandblasted metal.

Of course, the paint would flake off and reveal the plastic underneath, leaving me with a sense of inadequacy when compared to my childhood friends who usually had shiny, chrome-plated Timex's.

Now that it's all been explained to me I feel like I can finally move on with my life.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

I've modified all my NATO straps to RAF-like ones, since:

- I'm not a fan of extra pieces of fabric on the side (or side-buckle for that matter);
- two pieces of fabric under the watch is sometimes too much;
- the 'down-under' method is just putting more fabric on the other side of the wrist instead of under the watch.

Extra confession - still no love for bracelets.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

pr0t0n said:


> I've modified all my NATO straps to RAF-like ones, since:
> 
> - I'm not a fan of extra pieces of fabric on the side (or side-buckle for that matter);
> - two pieces of fabric under the watch is sometimes too much;
> ...


Just say no to the NATO strap man-bun. As for bracelets, you're missing out on a heavy, hair-pulling, jing-jangly, wrist-strangling experience!


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

My confession is that I refuse to purchase a watch if the Name of the company doesnt resonate in a positive way in my mind ...


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm considering getting the cellular Apple Watch AND some Alibaba straps including a pearlescent milanese.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> This could be an argument for why we (humanity) need to go to war in a bigly way every now and then. :think:
> 
> I am also waiting for a thread that asks: "Can I pee with this one?" :rodekaart
> Of course, such a thread will never appear unless I start one -- and then, only to die, since no-one will respond, for fear of being ridiculed. :-x
> ...


Reminds me of this WUS thread someone started entitled "Show your watch and your bike!" to which I replied: show your watch and beverage, your watch and dog, and now this what next show your watch and underwear?? To which of course a guy obliged by posting his watch on top of his delicates


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

eddieo396 said:


> My confession is that I refuse to purchase a watch if the Name of the company doesnt resonate in a positive way in my mind ...


So... no Chinese watch whatsoever then?


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

mougino said:


> So... no Chinese watch whatsoever then?


Hey now... don't be so hard on "Handlove".


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Hard-on handlove? 


Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Hard-on handlove?


It certainly makes it easier to finish.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

What hath WtW wrought...


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

yokied said:


> I'm considering getting the cellular Apple Watch AND some Alibaba straps including a pearlescent milanese.


Don't be afraid of Alibaba straps, there are some gems out there (true, in the sea of mediocrity, but still) - for example few months ago someone posted info about fine silicone straps for $2-$4 and they truly are great. I also got some other great deals from Ali, it's hit or miss I guess .


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

I am considering limiting my strap collection to those made from the hides of cows that always ate organic, non-GMO feed, were pasture-raised and finished, retained their genitalia and full tail, and died of natural causes with friends and loved ones present.


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I had to wear my NOMOS today because my Casio GShock was soaking in denture cleaner after a hot sweaty 3 week tropical vacation.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

A proper confession, just for a change. A friend at work was complaining about having to remember the time in the multiple countries in which her family lives, due to DST etc. After showing her how to configure her PC to display multiple time zones (which also obviously automatically update for DST when necessary) and commenting on the high likelihood of there being a mobile phone app to do the same, I gave her a pitch for the Glycine Airman GMT range (which obviously and definitely does _not_ automatically update for DST). Of course I'm taking one to work tomorrow to demonstrate.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

hanshananigan said:


> I am considering limiting my strap collection to those made from the hides of cows that always ate organic, non-GMO feed, were pasture-raised and finished, retained their genitalia and full tail, and died of natural causes with friends and loved ones present.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


You are going to have a fairly limited strap collection then


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Giggle when people talk about DST because, in my native language, DST means the same as STD. Let me set my watch to syphilis time...


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

cuica said:


> Giggle when people talk about DST because, in my native language, DST means the same as STD. Let me set my watch to syphilis time...


Interestingly I find DST just as undesirable as STD's.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

More confessions (some re-iterated):

I confess I am afraid to purchase a mechanical chronograph due to possible higher service costs. I love watching the chronograph clutch engage but I also imagine cartoon gold coins with dollar signs on the face spewing from the movement when it happens. (Think Sonic the Hedgehog gold rings.)

When I posted my first confession, I did not like or want blue dial watches but now I am wearing a blue dial vintage Seiko as I am typing this with a Seiko SZSC003 Blue Ocean Monster in my backup travel case today. Having purchased blue sneakers and a blue ball cap since then probably has a lot to do with this change of heart. Also, there are so many shades of blue and I tend gravitate to the more subtle, darker blue dials without any radial burst pattern.

I confess I have this false notion that manual-wind-only mechanical watches are somehow more pure than automatic mechanical watches. It is a load of emotional crap but then again, that is why we are in this hobby if we are not a bunch of watch-flipping vultures.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I confess that I recently came to dislike sapphire bezel inserts. There seems to be something dirty and dull to them I cannot overlook. 




Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I’ve sold everything except a few keepers (I posted that I would do this a few months ago). If I could go back in time would NEVER do the watch hobby the same way again. 

I added up all the money I’ve spent on “flipping affordable watches” and it’s added up to more than the price of a new GMT Master II. It’s impulsive, and compulsive, and stupid. And I hope that everyone who flips watches comes to the same realization and saves up for the one grail they want instead. 

So if you’re one of the people who has experienced or is experiencing the same thing I went through, read this and digest it. 

It’s not worth it.

Get what you want once and be done with it.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

cuica said:


> Giggle when people talk about DST because, in my native language, DST means the same as STD. Let me set my watch to syphilis time...


Applause please, give him the clap that he so well deserves.......

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I've sold everything except a few keepers (I posted that I would do this a few months ago). If I could go back in time would NEVER do the watch hobby the same way again.
> 
> I added up all the money I've spent on "flipping affordable watches" and it's added up to more than the price of a new GMT Master II. It's impulsive, and compulsive, and stupid. And I hope that everyone who flips watches comes to the same realization and saves up for the one grail they want instead.
> 
> ...


Sometimes, when you reach the destination the fun is over. Enjoy the way.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I've sold everything except a few keepers (I posted that I would do this a few months ago). If I could go back in time would NEVER do the watch hobby the same way again.
> 
> I added up all the money I've spent on "flipping affordable watches" and it's added up to more than the price of a new GMT Master II. It's impulsive, and compulsive, and stupid. And I hope that everyone who flips watches comes to the same realization and saves up for the one grail they want instead.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I have enjoyed a vast majority of what I have owned regardless of what the accumulated value could have purchased. Had I not purchased all the watches I have owned, I may not have discovered my penchant for 2-hand manual-wind dress watches, stainless steel dive bezels, Seiko deployant clasps, leather straps (I was previously a bracelet-only guy), my case diameter sweet spot of 34-36mm, and being comfortable with dress watches as small as 32mm. I could have had a few Rolexes for the cost of all of these watches but I have no real regrets and can see myself adding higher-end pieces to my collection in the near future.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

. (Dang jerk of a server, double postin' n sheeat!!)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> If I could go back in time would NEVER do the watch hobby ...
> It's impulsive, and compulsive, and stupid. And I hope that everyone who flips watches comes to the same realization and saves up for the one grail they want instead.
> Get what you want once and be done with it.


How very Amish-ish of you. :-!

PS: I have great respect for the Amish way of life, even if it's not for me.


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

I dont know if it is possible to acquire dyslexia but for some reason I always read Citizen 'Promaster' as Citizen Po*nmaster.


----------



## dolin25 (Sep 25, 2017)

I have several watches that I think are higher quality....but at work I didn't receive a single compliment until I wore this...Don't get me wrong... I like it but when this gets recognized before a SMP the people in WV need to recognize... lol


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

dolin25 said:


> I have several watches that I think are higher quality....but at work I didn't receive a single compliment until I wore this...Don't get me wrong... I like it but when this gets recognized before a SMP the people in WV need to recognize... lol
> 
> View attachment 12595849


I know exactly what you mean. I wear my Ti planet ocean a lot and nobody ever notices, which is fine, I like an understated watch. But I wear an invicta I brought for times I have to leave watches in lockers to clear metal detectors - and I've had several comments. More so since I put it on a shark mesh.

Once, the comment on the invicta was from a guy I see regularly who must have been around when I was wearing the PO and he said "hey, I didn't know you were a watch guy. Nice watch." Then proceeded to show me his tidy Seiko Samurai. Go figure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchuck (Sep 26, 2014)

helibg said:


> I dont know if it is possible to acquire dyslexia but for some reason I always read Citizen 'Promaster' as Citizen Po*nmaster.


Sometime we see what we want to see :-d


----------



## JoeRN (Sep 29, 2017)

I am new to the forum and to watches in general so cut me some slack on my confessions. 

1. Until recently I only wore G-Shocks. The utter practicality and durability are hard to beat, but after so many years I feared switching to analog watches. I can tell the time but I feel like it takes me longer than it should and I worry someone will notice. 
2. I don?t know what WIS stands for. 
3. My first non-G-SHOCK was a quartz Certina. Automatics seemed too inaccurate and unreliable to me. Then I bought a quartz chrono, and the company sent the wrong model. They sent their non-chrono automatic. I opened the box, saw the smooth sweep of the long seconds hand, and put the Certina on Ebay. 
4.I don?t understand how anyone could buy, or a company could sell, a mechanical watch without hacking. I get that automatics aren?t as accurate as quartz and that by the end of the day it might be off a bit. But don?t you want the time to be correct when you set it? I mean your SKX never has the right time! Ever. Can?t do it. 
5. I like micro brands. If you can provide a nice looking watch with acceptable fit and finish and a reliable movement at a good price, I don?t care if you?re a guy in your basement or swatch. 
6. I?ve only been at this a month or so and I am already obsessed. I spend WAY too much time looking at watches and my wife is already less than pleased with my new hobby. What can you do?


----------



## JoeRN (Sep 29, 2017)

7. It seems like everyone is shaving their arms and going to the park to get the perfect wrist shot, as if their post might make it onto the cover of GQ. My shots will not be of this caliber. Apologies.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

JoeRN said:


> I am new to the forum and to watches in general so cut me some slack on my confessions.
> 
> 4.I don?t understand how anyone could buy, or a company could sell, a mechanical watch without hacking. I get that automatics aren?t as accurate as quartz and that by the end of the day it might be off a bit. But don?t you want the time to be correct when you set it? I mean your SKX never has the right time! Ever. Can?t do it.
> ?


Pro tip. We wait till it's almost exactly o'clock something, move the hands a bit around before the seconds hand reaches the top and set the time just right when it does. It's fun actually.

Next level: sets it any time to the minute.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

JoeRN said:


> I am new to the forum and to watches in general so cut me some slack on my confessions.
> 
> 1. Until recently I only wore G-Shocks. The utter practicality and durability are hard to beat, but after so many years I feared switching to analog watches. I can tell the time but I feel like it takes me longer than it should and I worry someone will notice.
> 2. I don?t know what WIS stands for.
> ...


1. Field watches and pilot watches or similar with full numerals will help until you get it ingrained. Honestly, 97% of the time the only feature I use for telling time is the minutes hand. I can usually keep track of what hour it is.
2. Watch Idiot-Savant. Us obsessed wierdos.
4. I don't have an SKX007, but setting a watch within a minute and then setting it to the next minute is 100% fine for me. Better early than late. It won't be accurate to the second by the next day anyway.
6. Just go slowly. Sleep on your potential purchases and only buy the ones that keep rising to the top-- anything that is really ideal is better to buy once and then be done with it. It's OK to be excited, but don't be lured by bargains into buying something you aren't 100% sure you want.


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

JoeRN said:


> 7. It seems like everyone is shaving their arms and going to the park to get the perfect wrist shot, as if their post might make it onto the cover of GQ. My shots will not be of this caliber. Apologies.


If I was deluded enough to think I'll never sell any of them, I'd post the wrist shots from the toilet.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

JoeRN said:


> I am new to the forum and to watches in general so cut me some slack on my confessions.


Welcome to our hell.



JoeRN said:


> 4.I don?t understand how anyone could buy, or a company could sell, a mechanical watch without hacking. I get that automatics aren?t as accurate as quartz and that by the end of the day it might be off a bit. But don?t you want the time to be correct when you set it? I mean your SKX never has the right time! Ever. Can?t do it.


I regulated my SXK001, SKX023 and SKX171 to +/-2 seconds per day on my wrist and I synchronize the seconds by back-hacking when the power reserve is low. All it cost me was a slight compromise of water resistance but I cannot swim so my watch is the least of my worries when I am submerged in water.



JoeRN said:


> 6. I?ve only been at this a month or so and I am already obsessed. I spend WAY too much time looking at watches and my wife is already less than pleased with my new hobby. What can you do?


Take her watch shopping with you and get her hooked. It worked for Kurt Cobain and Courney Love! Wait, no. Nevermind.



JoeRN said:


> 7. It seems like everyone is shaving their arms and going to the park to get the perfect wrist shot, as if their post might make it onto the cover of GQ. My shots will not be of this caliber. Apologies.


I'm not but I confess to having some anxiety about my doctor being a watch enthusiast and is monitoring the mole on my forearm.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm watching The Big Bang Theory tonight and see the character Sheldon is wearing some type of large analog watch (against his type, but whatev), so I start Googling, and find a Big Bang Theory forum thread that links back to a Watch U Seek thread discussing the same subject, then comments on how geeky a forum for watch geeks is...on a forum for geeky fans of a geeky sitcom...


----------



## JoeRN (Sep 29, 2017)

OvrSteer said:


> 1. Field watches and pilot watches or similar with full numerals will help until you get it ingrained. Honestly, 97% of the time the only feature I use for telling time is the minutes hand. I can usually keep track of what hour it is.
> 2. Watch Idiot-Savant. Us obsessed wierdos.


Thanks for the help. I actually have a Glycine Combat sub on the way specifically because it was one of the only divers with Arabic numerals all the way around. So I guess I?m just a WI for now. I need to work on the savant part.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm traveling from the east coast of the US to Hawaii on Monday for work. I'll be there all of 48 hours before coming home Wednesday night arriving back Thursday afternoon.

Confession: I won't have time to see or do anything but work really, other than go to the Torneau store that is about 3 blocks from my hotel. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I'm traveling from the east coast of the US to Hawaii on Monday for work. I'll be there all of 48 hours before coming home Wednesday night arriving back Thursday afternoon.
> Confession: I won't have time to see or do anything but work really, other than go to the Torneau store that is about 3 blocks from my hotel.
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Work sucks. But at least it's getting you TO Hawaii. We were there a couple years ago. If I remember correctly, there's a Rolex store very near Tourneau. Hopefully, you'll take a few minutes away from work and watch nerddom to take off your shoes and walk into the sand and water at Wakiki. And, we'll expect a WRUW shot with your lunch musubi.

Need an inspiration pic? Here you go:


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I'm traveling from the east coast of the US to Hawaii on Monday for work. I'll be there all of 48 hours before coming home Wednesday night arriving back Thursday afternoon.
> 
> Confession: I won't have time to see or do anything but work really, other than go to the Torneau store that is about 3 blocks from my hotel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Admittedly that's a bit of a drag, but I would look at it this way: a lot of uninterrupted reading time and free shipping for pure Kona.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Ten-Ten said:


> Work sucks. But at least it's getting you TO Hawaii. We were there a couple years ago. If I remember correctly, there's a Rolex store very near Tourneau. Hopefully, you'll take a few minutes away from work and watch nerddom to take off your shoes and walk into the sand and water at Wakiki. And, we'll expect a WRUW shot with your lunch musubi.
> 
> Need an inspiration pic? Here you go:
> View attachment 12613453


Yeah exactly. The only reason I agreed to this trip is getting to Hawaii gives me just 2 more states and I'll have been to them all. That and the frequent flyer miles.  I do plan on heading down to the beach either Monday afternoon when I get there or Tuesday evening after work. It'll be a short walk and the watch stores will be on the way home I believe. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I'm traveling from the east coast of the US to Hawaii on Monday for work. I'll be there all of 48 hours before coming home Wednesday night arriving back Thursday afternoon.
> 
> Confession: I won't have time to see or do anything but work really, other than go to the Torneau store that is about 3 blocks from my hotel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


My first time in Hawaii was a 30 hour layover while coming back from an Air Force Reserve deployment to Korea. In the short time allotted, I was able to walk around Waikiki Beach and party in a high-rise condo. We rented a car, and saw the USS Arizona memorial, and drove around 75% of Oahu's perimeter. It's amazing what you can see in just a few hours. Waikiki is set up for packing in a lot of tourist stuff in a short period.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

The other day, I was working on a new modification, and ... also happened to have a bad case of flatulence.
Huevos rancheros for breakfast, I guess.

Anyway, modification work takes time, and patience, and steady hands.

So there I was was, sitting at my work table like a monk, slowly waddling myself in a gradually thickening gaseous blanket of my own miasma.
A thermographic imaging would have shown me hunched over like an Aztec sacrificial victim, inside an amorphous "igloo" of brown-green-grey fuzz.

But I confess: I did not mind any of that one bit. Nope. Kinda enjoyed it, actually.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess I have been binge-watching (or rewatching) The Hot Ones on the First We Feast Channel on YouTube because I realized the close wrist shots while eating in HD means I get to watch food .... and watch .... at the same time.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

So, almost felt like making a whole topic about this, but don't feel the need, sure this topic has been tread on before, and this is sortof confessional, so here goes.

I bought my first "homage" watch a few months ago. It's a "Reginald" green quartz Sub homage, you can easily Google that. If so it can be called, it really kind of toes the line, IMO, with some blatant lies on the dial. What happened was I was given one of those $30 Visa gift cards, and wanted to blow it all in one order so as not to have a useless card with like $1.25 on it left over, and managed to find of these on ebay with shipping for $29.99. So I thought, perfect, I like the idea of a cheapie quartz I can toss on, and it will be fun to play with. And it is. I've been running out the door and it is easy to pop on with any casual outfit and it's just running and keeps good time.

But I've never felt so conflicted about any other watch in my collection. And this is the guy who has loud pink Swatches in his drawer that he wears, zero problems. I guess I could review the watch here but I think everyone knows the story...it has some pretty shoddy build construction, the bracelet is secure but pretty janky, the colors are off...but at least it's accurate, and it's not a "fake." But I feel super weird wearing it out. I never represent the watch for anything it isn't, but I feel like it's so flashy, I feel like people are so easily seeing "Reginald" on the dial and going "what's this dude's deal?" And usually I give zero flips about what anyone else might think of my watch. So I can shove that to the back of the drawer and save it to give away or something, problem solved.

But this past week I had the chance to encounter a Datejust 36 for the first time. Classic two-tone, with champagne dial. I feel in love immediately. The size is perfect, I love the jubilee bracelet (oddly enough had never had one on my wrist before in all my watchery activities), even dare say love the two-tone. Too bad a new or even used Rolex is just not in the cards for me right now....surely you see where this is going. I started to look for Datejust homages and have been starring at the Parnis.org website all day. They have a great looking homage with a Miyota and sapphire and everything at an attractive price.

I'm certainly saving my pennies for a Datejust in my future when I get this house reno done with, and I think this Parnis would be a fun watch to have in the meantime, just really afraid I will have the same feelings.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Deity42 said:


> So, almost felt like making a whole topic about this, but don't feel the need, sure this topic has been tread on before, and this is sortof confessional, so here goes.
> 
> I bought my first "homage" watch a few months ago. It's a "Reginald" green quartz Sub homage, you can easily Google that. If so it can be called, it really kind of toes the line, IMO, with some blatant lies on the dial. What happened was I was given one of those $30 Visa gift cards, and wanted to blow it all in one order so as not to have a useless card with like $1.25 on it left over, and managed to find of these on ebay with shipping for $29.99. So I thought, perfect, I like the idea of a cheapie quartz I can toss on, and it will be fun to play with. And it is. I've been running out the door and it is easy to pop on with any casual outfit and it's just running and keeps good time.
> 
> ...


Trust me, you'll have the same feelings.

1. Parnis quality is not good

2. It's still not the real McCoy

I think many of us on the forum have been where you are. For myself I've gone back and for with homages and never could pull the trigger.

There's just something very empty about looking down at the watch that isn't what it looks like it's supposed to be. Truthfully speaking, what you're doing with renovating your home is much more important than buying a watch.

If you think you can afford it, start a savings fund for your Rolex. Start an investment account, and invest in something that's low risk. Every month add a little more, and before you know it you'll have enough for your DJ.

In the end it'll be worth it, instead of filling the hole with an homage watch, which is not going to quench your desire for the real thing.


----------



## lobefin (Feb 18, 2017)

My collection just went from "two out of four planned watches acquired" to "three out of six planned watches acquired." I don't feel like I'm making much progress here, lol.


----------



## U_A (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't think *the average person *is more likely to recognize a Submariner homage than they are a Datejust homage.

But, if you're self-conscious about the Submariner homage, you're likely to be self-conscious about the Datejust homage as well, once it's on your wrist.

But, you shouldn't be self-conscious about either. The little crown on the dial is all that most people know about Rolex. The people here are some of the only people who are going to see an Invicta or some other sub homage from across the restaurant, and wonder if it's real -- to most people, it would mean nothing, they'd only think "Rolex" if they saw the little crown on the dial.


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

Long time lurker first time confessor, ^ comment inspired me. 

I grew up on one street from 3 till almost 33. Two doors down there was a Dad who was there when we moved in who had kids our ages and so our families were friends. 

My about 13 onwards I noticed the black sub he always wore on his wrist. He never drew any attention to it, but he also never took it off (in the surf or cleaning the car) so it clearly meant something to him but I never mentioned it. 

I live overseas now and caught have recently been diagnosed with WIS tendencies - not full blown at this stage but my wife is afraid the signs don’t look good for the future. 

On a recent trip home we were having a farewell (as my folks sold up) and I was planning to make a point to comment on his Sub. Just before I did I stole a longer glance only to see it was an Invicta, and had been this whole time. 

I had officially been duped for decades - but only by myself. He never pretended it was anything other than what it was, instead it was my assumptions. 

So as much as invicta gets a bit of a beating around these parts (and I admittedly can’t foresee myself buying one) ive got to give credit where credit is due - that thing ticked every box he could have hoped for and definitely justified the $50 he would have spent on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

O K I fess up. Only own mechanical autos and hand crankers cuz they're a pain in the gleutimus maximus
to keep wound properly. Glutton for pain.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Ooops:
Forgot this additional fess up. I confess that IMO it's dumb to buy a watch you
are informed when you buy it, that cannot be repaired!!!
To wit, the SWATCH 51. How good a mechanical could it be with only 51 parts?
DAMIFINO why folks buy em. And buy a hi end Swiss that isn't in the 3% that
will pass Swiss COSC standards. 97% sold will not pass COSC. Duh!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## U_A (Dec 24, 2011)

arogle1stus said:


> Ooops:
> Forgot this additional fess up. I confess that IMO it's dumb to buy a watch you
> are informed when you buy it, that cannot be repaired!!!
> To wit, the SWATCH 51. How good a mechanical could it be with only 51 parts?
> ...


90 hour power reserve for only $150, probably?
Most probably see the watch as a novelty (AKA watch guys do), or just know nothing about watches.


----------



## Damascus8 (Aug 14, 2013)

I find the “hey guys, I just found this (fill in brand) watch, but have no connection...” posts irritating... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Months ago when this thread was derailed off the "Confessions" theme, and rolled off to become a general "Opinons" thread, I was miffed.

Now that it's become a totally, pathetically, and hopelessly clueless -- or rather, populated BY members who are totally clueless as to what a 'confession' is -- is English not their first (or only) language? Do they not know the difference between a 'complaint' and a 'confession'? Are they just barbarians? Or children with mercury or lead poisoning?

I am deeply saddened by the inevitable downfall of civilization as a whole, and I sometimes go into a closet and cry silently, while clutching my gun and Bible.

Sometimes there is also some flatulence, which as I said in an earlier post, I don't mind at all.
And then, there is the lume on my watch that makes the whole thing kinda fun... sniffling, farting, checking out the watch in the dark...


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

i have a sudden urge to sell all my orange watches.......


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> i have a sudden urge to sell all my orange watches.......


I know the urge well.
But if you shave a carrot, and hide it where the sun don't shine, before you go to bed, the urge is gone 
as if by magic by the time you wake up. 
Done this many times. :-!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Months ago when this thread was derailed off the "Confessions" theme, and rolled off to become a general "Opinons" thread, I was miffed.
> 
> Now that it's become a totally, pathetically, and hopelessly clueless -- or rather, populated BY members who are totally clueless as to what a 'confession' is -- is English not their first (or only) language? Do they not know the difference between a 'complaint' and a 'confession'? Are they just barbarians? Or children with mercury or lead poisoning?
> 
> ...


I confess to running out of actual confessions. I further confess to bending the topic just to air my complaints about watches and the behavior of other watch collectors because I love complaining.

Lastly, I confess that right now, I am laying bed with a watch on my wrist, two watches next to me, my laptop open with a browser window playing a watch review on YouTube, another on WatchRecon, and no pants on as I am typing this on my phone with my left hand. My right hand is holding a glass of whiskey.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I read the many threads which complain about the new Christopher Ward logo. It appears to be almost universally disliked, and I concur.

A couple of years ago when the previous logo was launched (Chr.Ward London) that was also disliked by the majority of posters - I seemed to be one of the few who liked it and thought it was a vast improvement on the original logo.

Anyway, I loved the Chr.Ward logo and snapped up a GMT model as soon as it was available, not realising at the time that this logo would be short-lived.

Now when I read the posts complaining about the new logo I think 'Har-de-har, you should have got the Chr.Ward!' and I generally feel pretty smug about the whole thing.

(Not very admirable I know, but this is about confessions, right?)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Lastly, I confess that right now, I am*laying bed with a watch on my wrist, two watches next to me*, my laptop open with a browser window playing a watch review on YouTube, another on WatchRecon, and *no pants on* as I am typing this on my phone with my left hand. My right hand is holding a glass of whiskey.


I confess to two things:

1. Fantasizing about lying next to you in said bed.... checking out said watches... and... ... ... ... ... ... ... D'OH! :-!

2. Suppressing my Grammarly National Socialist tendencies (of the German kind) to correct that to 'LYING' (in). 
Going National Socialist on myself basically, thereby converting suppression to oppression. :-x


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> 2. Suppressing my Grammarly National Socialist tendencies (of the German kind) to correct that to 'LYING' (in).


I confess to having to decide to write "laying" or "lying" but could not remember the nemonic about their usage in the 2 seconds o thought about it. I also could have just Googled it but, as aforementioned, my hands were otherwise occupied and I already had two browsers filling my laptop screen.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I confess that today - whilst my dearly beloved is away visiting her parents - I'm going to my local Seiko AD to buy a new SRPB21 (and possibly an SRPB23 too).

This is despite the fact that I promised her I wouldn't buy any more watches (this year at least).

Eventually she will find out - either she will notice it on my wrist or I will be consumed with guilt and break down and confess.

So this is a confession about a future confession.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> 2. Suppressing my Grammarly National Socialist tendencies (of the German kind) to correct that to 'LYING' (in).
> Going National Socialist on myself basically, thereby converting suppression to oppression. :-x


Speaking of ....., there's an amusing moment in one of the recent Wolfenstein games (I don't remember whether it was New Order or Old Blood, but I think the latter) in which, if you don't prematurely interrupt them, you encounter two German soldiers arguing over lie vs lay (in German of course).


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

U_A said:


> Most probably see the watch as a novelty (AKA watch guys do), or just know nothing about watches.


Yup, my wife got me one for Christmas last year. Doesn't understand how it can be one of my favourites but also get the least wear.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Months ago when this thread was derailed off the "Confessions" theme, and rolled off to become a general "Opinons" thread, I was miffed.
> 
> Now that it's become a totally, pathetically, and hopelessly clueless -- or rather, populated BY members who are totally clueless as to what a 'confession' is -- is English not their first (or only) language? Do they not know the difference between a 'complaint' and a 'confession'? Are they just barbarians? Or children with mercury or lead poisoning?
> 
> ...


Ironically, this is a complaint. not a confession.

I confess to actually enjoying thinking of ways to poke fun at chronopolis.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Lastly, I confess that right now, I am laying bed with a watch on my wrist, two watches next to me, my laptop open with a browser window playing a watch review on YouTube, another on WatchRecon, and no pants on as I am typing this on my phone with my left hand. My right hand is holding a glass of whiskey.


 Thank goodness for whiskey! I was afraid to read the last sentence for fear that your right hand was occupied doing something else.... let's just call it "winding the watch" shall we?

Now for a truly salacious confession: I'm actually not all that interested in watches anymore. Not that it stops me from hanging out here. or feeling the urge to bid on a watch on ebay thats a little expensive (but a rare model), or being tempted to buy a new microbrand watch that I think is the perfect pilot watch, but just a bit over any reasonable estimate of my watch budget. Damn, I might have lost the love, but I still feel the addiction...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

jisham said:


> Ironically, this is a complaint. not a confession.


You must have majored in litchritcha.

Cuz... if you had majored in philosophy or psychology instead, you would have spotted my confession battered in irony, then deep fried in aposiopesis, in the ....


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> You must have majored in litchritcha.
> 
> Cuz... if you had majored in philosophy or psychology instead, you would have spotted my confession battered in irony, then deep fried in aposiopesis, in the ....


Well, if you're going to call me names that I don't even understand, then I'll be forced to point out that you sitting in dark flatulence enjoying watch lume is not a new confession, it's just the background hum around here.

Now if someone admitted to doing that while wearing a chronopolis mask.... that would truly be a powerful confession.

Obligatory confession: I like to hang out in dark closets while wearing my chronopolis mask and..... ahhh, nevermind!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

jisham said:


> Well,... you sitting in dark flatulence enjoying watch lume is not a new confession, it's just the background hum around here.


Am gonna go into a closet now. Wanna pull my finger?


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

some reading materials

https://www.watchtime.com/featured/watches-james-bond/


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> ..... Do they not know the difference between a 'complaint' and a 'confession'? Are they just barbarians? Or children with mercury or lead poisoning?
> ....


Mercury gives me the runs. but paint chips can be delicious.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Well, that Password Expiry was a big, giant, pain the derriere. For about half an hour I thought I had been "Banned". lol


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Passwords are fun.

What would we all do if WUS was hacked and the general public found out about our unorthodox watch behaviors?

Oh the humanity.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I was one more try away from signing up on Watchnet.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Rocat said:


> Well, that Password Expiry was a big, giant, pain the derriere. For about half an hour I thought I had been "Banned". lol


Tapatalk kept asking for my password so I assumed it had been compromised


----------



## U_A (Dec 24, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Months ago when this thread was derailed off the "Confessions" theme, and rolled off to become a general "Opinons" thread, I was miffed.
> 
> Now that it's become a totally, pathetically, and hopelessly clueless -- or rather, populated BY members who are totally clueless as to what a 'confession' is -- is English not their first (or only) language? Do they not know the difference between a 'complaint' and a 'confession'? Are they just barbarians? Or children with mercury or lead poisoning?
> 
> ...


I always clamped the fishing weights down with my teeth... So probably lead poisoning, in my case.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

F71 forgive me.
It has been awhile since my last confession. I used to think I was better than all those idiots who wear G-Shocks and praise them constantly.
I am now one of them. All I wear are G-Shocks, and own only one non G. Although there are a couple of autos that I'm probably going to buy.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> F71 forgive me.
> It has been awhile since my last confession. I used to think I was better than all those idiots who wear G-Shocks and praise them constantly.
> I am now one of them. All I wear are G-Shocks, and own only one non G. Although there are a couple of autos that I'm probably going to buy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I can relate.....I bought a GWM5610 as a beater to be worn only when I was doing something that could damage one of my "real" watches.....and I find myself wearing it more than any of my others. It's always the correct time (radio sync), it's always charged (solar), and it's not obnoxiously large (it's a nice "retro" square model). I will admit I put it on strap adapters/nato because I just could not get used to the OEM band.

......And now I'll confess I had to edit this post to change all my "its" to the correct usage "it's" because my OCD would have been off the meter all day......o|


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

saturnine said:


> Passwords are fun.
> 
> What would we all do if WUS was hacked and the general public found out about our unorthodox watch behaviors?
> 
> Oh the humanity.


One doesn't just say, "Oh the humanity!" on the web without an Archer clip.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

eljay said:


> Tapatalk kept asking for my password so I assumed it had been compromised


Tapatalk is always a compromise.



Keyzard said:


> I can relate.....I bought a GWM5610 as a beater to be worn only when I was doing something that could damage one of my "real" watches.....and I find myself wearing it more than any of my others. It's always the correct time (radio sync), it's always charged (solar), and it's not obnoxiously large (it's a nice "retro" square model). I will admit I put it on strap adapters/nato because I just could not get used to the OEM band.


I assume the buttons on that are no easier to access than those of the DW5600E?



Rocat said:


> One doesn't just say, "Oh the humanity!" on the web without an Archer clip.


And now for my confession - I've heard of Archer but never seen it & the clip is not loading for me at the moment, so I'm still in the dark*.

*& the watch I'm wearing today has poor lume so I'm a little scared. And if I start smelling flatulence coming from the closet I will be terrified.


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

saturnine said:


> I assume the buttons on that are no easier to access than those of the DW5600E?


Probably not, but I wanted the radio sync to set my other watches to.....sort of ironic I guess.....


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Keyzard said:


> Probably not, but I wanted the radio sync to set my other watches to.....sort of ironic I guess.....


I love that watch for those times I'm in a digital mood but for anything other than the time, the buttons make it essentially non-functional.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

I just passed up on a bid in ebay knowing that I could get the watch way below cost... the thrill is gone !!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Every time I'm buying a somewhat rare watch and deplete my watch fund another even rarer pops up and makes me regret my prior purchase.

Mental note: ask St Peter who that wise guy was, meddling with poor mortal me


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I bought a watch. A dress watch. I usually have divers. And - oh the surprise! - I don't like on my arm. And I can't get past the fact that the hands are PAINTED blue. I want them to be blued thermically. In fact, that's the reason I'm gonna sell it. Once seen I can't unsee it. The lacquer is nice - but it's lacquer...it's a seiko btw. My first "real" seiko. We're not bonding. I think i should go back to divers...


Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

i now own 3 seikos......... i think i might becoming a addict......


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I bought a watch. A dress watch. I usually have divers. And - oh the surprise! - I don't like on my arm....I think i should go back to divers...
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


I used to ALWAYS wear divers. Now I don't (always.) I don't see a dress watch in my future, although there are several that I admire and totally enjoy pictures of others'.) 
The trick is to (occasionally) lose the bezel, but stay sporty.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I bought a watch. A dress watch. I usually have divers. And - oh the surprise! - I don't like on my arm. And I can't get past the fact that the hands are PAINTED blue. I want them to be blued thermically. In fact, that's the reason I'm gonna sell it. Once seen I can't unsee it. The lacquer is nice - but it's lacquer...it's a seiko btw. My first "real" seiko. We're not bonding. I think i should go back to divers...


Which model? Just curious.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Which model? Just curious.


SPB035J1


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Rocat said:


> Well, that Password Expiry was a big, giant, pain the derriere. For about half an hour I thought I had been "Banned". lol


I didn't notice that I wasn't logged in at first, and got really excited about some things on the Bargains thread... until I noticed it was from about 5 months ago.

And yes, this is not a confession, but merely an observation. I'm sure I could come up with a Nabokovesque word if I tried hard enough, but it's wine o'clock on Saturday, so maybe later.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Just ordered a $16 watch. Should be here tomorrow. I am so excited.

Once bought one for $20, took one look at it and said "Nope" out loud, to myself. Sent it across an ocean to get it away from me.

Hope this one fairs better.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm going on a work trip tomorrow. 3 days. I think I'm only going to bother bringing one watch.

What's wrong with me?


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

You're getting smarter?


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Nah. Crisis averted. I tucked a dressier watch into my bag just in case.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

OvrSteer said:


> Nah. Crisis averted. I tucked a dressier watch into my bag just in case.


You had me worried, man.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

You can still do it. Just forget about the second watch. Don't take it out of the bag. You'll be stronger.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

im goin to Vegas on thursday for 4 days, probably gonna take 4 or 5 watches....... maybe 6. might end coming home with 1 or 2 more too lol


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Ten-Ten said:


> You can still do it. Just forget about the second watch. Don't take it out of the bag. You'll be stronger.


Too late. The Henry London slides under cuffs better than a turtle. Turtle for day 2 though...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

See this line, or versions of it, in many sales threads: "It isn't getting enough wristime"

Watches don't crave "wristime". It is just an excuse, I suppose, to justify unloading a bad buying decision.

Know many watch collectors who have oodles of watches that only get worn occasionally. The watches are still treasured and enjoyed.

I rarely sell or trade my watches. Most all are in a very large rotation. It is a pleasure to rediscover an old flame not noticed for awhile and enjoy its unique charms anew.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> See this line, or versions of it, in many sales threads: "It isn't getting enough wristime"
> Know many watch collectors who have oodles of watches that only get worn occasionally. The watches are still treasured and enjoyed.
> 
> I rarely sell or trade my watches. Most all are in a very large rotation. *It is a pleasure to rediscover an old flame not noticed for awhile and enjoy its unique charms anew.*


This.

I suppose some people just want their money back - as much as they can get - which is understandable.

But the intense pleasure of "rediscovering" a watch in one's collection again, after a long time is a delight many watch enthusiasts will never get to experience, due to their "need" to keep all their watches in a tight rotation.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> This.
> 
> I suppose some people just want their money back - as much as they can get - which is understandable.
> 
> But the intense pleasure of "rediscovering" a watch in one's collection again, after a long time is a delight many watch enthusiasts will never get to experience, due to their "need" to keep all their watches in a tight rotation.


I sell watches because they just don't get the wrist time.

I suppose it's because I ''somehow" end up with too many watches in the box, certain ones are worn regularly and others aren't, and that's how I subconsciously/accidentally discover which watches are the favourites.

Edited to add: I suppose I do prefer to get some money for the watch - if it's not being worn then it might as well go to a new home.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I started out buying only new and thought I'd never sell any, why bother, I liked them, no regrets. But as they kept coming some just didn't get wrist time. And I felt bad, wearing those just for the sake of wearing them. So I started selling and this was very liberating. I started buying used, became less OCD on scratches and scuffs, grew taller, more handsome and lived a happier, fuller life.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> This.
> 
> I suppose some people just want their money back - as much as they can get - which is understandable.
> 
> But the intense pleasure of "rediscovering" a watch in one's collection again, after a long time is a delight many watch enthusiasts will never get to experience, due to their "need" to keep all their watches in a tight rotation.


This doesn't smell like a confession...


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

saturnine said:


> This doesn't smell like a confession...


I see the confession police are active today 

Although seeing "smell" and "confession" in the same sentence has me very, very afraid of how Chropolis might respond...


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

jisham said:


> I see the confession police are active today
> 
> Although seeing "smell" and "confession" in the same sentence has me very, very afraid of how Chropolis might respond...


It's an ill wind....


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I smell trouble.


----------



## U_A (Dec 24, 2011)

Confesssion: I'm going to start churning credit card reward programs for the watch fund... If it's money I never had, it's not money wasted, right? ;-)


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Ever since I opened my Bulova Moon Watch back in September, I haven't been able to wear anything else. I've dusted off my SNKL23 twice, when I needed to wear a suit, but other than that none of my other watches are getting any wrist time. I wonder how long this will last.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

fishrose said:


> Ever since I opened my Bulova Moon Watch back in September, I haven't been able to wear anything else. I've dusted off my SNKL23 twice, when I needed to wear a suit, but other than that none of my other watches are getting any wrist time. I wonder how long this will last.


This post reminds me of those videos where they're trying to set an animal free and it won't leave the cage. Go! You're free at last!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Confession: When I started High School in 1978 my grandmother bought me my first watch. It was a Timex hand-wind with an acrylic crystal. I loved my grandmother and thanked her profusely but secretly hated the watch.

Why? Because all my friends had the latest digitals with flat crystals, back-lights, buttons everywhere, or a quartz ana-digi with a seconds hand that moved precisely every second, rather than the lazy crawl of my mechanical Timex.

The one thing in its favour was accuracy - the Timex was bang-on accurate and only lost a second over 24 hours - according to the electronically controlled school bell.

Digitals/quartz were more expensive at the time - nobody wanted hand-winding analog watches in 1978. I seemed to be the only person in school with this anachronism strapped to my wrist. 
I really felt like the poorest kid in class (which I probably was).

Now it's gone full circle: my collection is all autos and hand-winds - and if it has a domed acrylic that's an added bonus. The only digital/quartz I own is a Pro-trek - for the rough stuff.

My grandmother passed away some years ago, but the Timex (minus the strap which fell apart) is still a treasured possession.

Gran: wherever you are, please forgive the shallow, spotty, 11 year-old who didn't appreciate your thoughtful gift which has - in so many ways - withstood the test of time. 
It took me around 25 years to appreciate it but I got there in the end.




I feel so much better after confessing that.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sminkypinky said:


> Confession: When I started High School in 1978 my grandmother bought me my first watch. It was a Timex hand-wind with an acrylic crystal. I loved my grandmother and thanked her profusely but secretly hated the watch.
> ...
> 
> Gran: wherever you are, please forgive the shallow, spotty, 11 year-old who didn't appreciate your thoughtful gift which has - in so many ways - withstood the test of time.
> It took me around 25 years to appreciate it but I got there in the end.


Dammit, that got me all verkelmpt n sniffly n sheeat.
Going into my closet.

PS: To think that we coulda gone to the same high school during those happn'in 70's, when dudes were dudes, and chicks were chicks... and I coulda bullied ya for lunch money :-! as I woulda been a mighty intimidatin' senior when you was just a stinkin' freshman ... Lost opportunities. Sigh.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Sminkypinky said:


> Confession: When I started High School in 1978 my grandmother bought me my first watch. It was a Timex hand-wind with an acrylic crystal. I loved my grandmother and thanked her profusely but secretly hated the watch.
> 
> Why? Because all my friends had the latest digitals with flat crystals, back-lights, buttons everywhere, and a seconds hand that moved precisely every second, rather than the lazy crawl of my mechanical Timex.
> 
> ...


If I could, I'll give 100 likes.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Dammit, that got me all verkelmpt n sniffly n sheeat.
> Going into my closet.
> 
> PS: To think that we coulda gone to the same high school during those happn'in 70's, when dudes were dudes, and chicks were chicks... and I coulda bullied ya for lunch money :-! as I woulda been a mighty intimidatin' senior when you was just a stinkin' freshman ... Lost opportunities. Sigh.


I probably wouldn't have had any money on me. We were so poor that the ducks used to throw bread at us.

*sniffles*


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sminkypinky said:


> I probably wouldn't have had any money on me. We were so poor that the ducks used to throw bread at us.
> 
> *sniffles*


Oh wait, maybe I could still "ebully" you - for either cash or watches. 
Send me your email ad. And ANDALE! Dammit! :-!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Oh wait, maybe I could still "ebully" you - for either cash or watches.
> Send me your email ad. And ANDALE! Dammit! :-!


Sorry, but the position of 'ebullying' me for cash has already been filled by my ex, several relatives, and the Irish Revenue Department.

I will notify you in the event that that either/all of them give up, and there is an opening for you. b-)


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I have an itch that I've been fighting for about a month now.

It's not that itch Chronopolis...

I have been fighting not to buy another automatic. Not only that but to mod another auto to make it my own.

HELP!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Capt Obvious said:


> I have an itch that I've been fighting for about a month now.


I totally resemble that remark!! :-!



Capt Obvious said:


> It's not that itch Chronopolis...


Wink wink, nudge nudge. No, really. 
Your secret is safe with me. 
I totally know what you're sayin by sayin that. ;-) b-) ;-) b-)


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

It's time to sell some stuff so I can build my new watch. Crap I'm weak minded.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I confess that I only recently discovered that Longines is meant to be pronounced 'Lawn-Zheen' and not 'Long-Jeans'.

I felt so uncouth, uncultured, and uneducated when this was pointed out to me that I wished a giant hole would open in the ground and swallow me up.

Second confession: That's not quite true - I actually wished that the hole would swallow everyone else except me.

Selfish attitude, but it makes more sense.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sminkypinky said:


> I confess that I only recently discovered that *Longines is meant to be pronounced 'Lawn-Zheen' and not 'Long-Jeans'.*
> 
> I felt so uncouth, uncultured, and uneducated when this was pointed out to me that I wished a giant hole would open in the ground and swallow me up.
> 
> ...


Incredible. Wrong !! 
Sammatawichu? Never went to high school or som'm? :roll:

Longines is pronounced "long-zjheen." No 'ss' or 'zz' sound at the end, and all syllables ending in 'n' in French automatically get that annoying nasally 'ng' sound.

Example: "Bonjour" = "Good morning" or "good day" or "hello."
Here, 'bon' is pronounced 'beau + ng.' 
How annoying is that? o|

Be not embarrassed my son, everyone else (around you:-! ) is also just a hick who wouldn't know the 
difference between 'bullion' and 'boullion' ... or that they sound the same in French.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Well, I did learn un peu Francais at le school which I went to.

Mais, they ne pas taught us le Longines word.

To be honest it was a pretty bad school, I learnt more French from Pepe le Pew cartoons.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sminkypinky said:


> Well, I did learn un peu Francais at le school which I went to.
> 
> Mais, they ne pas taught us le Longines word.
> 
> To be honest it was a pretty bad school, I learnt more French from Pepe le Pew cartoons.


I might as well fess up since we somehow ended up here.
I came THIS close to having a Harvey Weinstein moment with my French teacher... or rather he did. I told him, 
"Nope, nope, non, non, monsieur, my donut et moi, we're gonna die together."

But since it was the happnin' 70's, nobody freaked out about something like this either.

Otherwise, he really was a wonderful teacher. 
I learned from him about Magritte (the painter), Camus, Brahms, Baudelaire,.. etc. all in 11th grade.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ali-Express on 11.11 sale day is, for those addicted to buying watches, what methadone is for heroin addicts.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

After a couple of years of benign neglect, I finally picked up a watch that had been lying around in my office. I'm moving offices so I had to move the watch. It was with a ratty, tattered leather strap and I didn't like it which is why it was just sitting in my office. I felt I couldn't sell it because it has no box and no papers. 

But once I picked it up, I realized that this is a nice watch -- just a crappy watch strap. I wore it anyway and thought to myself, this is really a nice watch. I changed and threw away the old strap to a new strap. While it's not a perfect style, it looks a lot better. And I'm realizing that this is nice watch. So I order a few more straps this morning for this one. 

Yeah, amazing what a new strap will do to one's perspective.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Sminkypinky said:


> I confess that I only recently discovered that Longines is meant to be pronounced 'Lawn-Zheen' and not 'Long-Jeans'.
> 
> I felt so uncouth, uncultured, and uneducated when this was pointed out to me that I wished a giant hole would open in the ground and swallow me up.
> 
> ...


Until this post I was pronouncing it with a hard "g". I knew it was likely wrong but was too lazy to search for the correct pronunciation, as I have not a Longines watch.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

saturnine said:


> Until this post I was pronouncing it with a hard "g". I knew it was likely wrong but was too lazy to search for the correct pronunciation, as I have not a Longines watch.


I'm also going to confess that I've no idea how to pronounce Jaeger Le Coultre.

But as I'm never likely to own one I don't let this bother me.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Sminkypinky said:


> I'm also going to confess that I've no idea how to pronounce Jaeger Le Coultre.
> 
> But as I'm never likely to own one I don't let this bother me.


Some wag here came up with "JJ LeCoot", which I think is close enough for government work.

Or avoid argument and embarrassment in equal amounts by simply abbreviating it to JLC!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

eljay said:


> Some wag here came up with "JJ LeCoot", which I think is close enough for government work.
> 
> Or avoid argument and embarrassment in equal amounts by simply abbreviating it to JLC!


JLC is how I usually pronounce it.

I do like their Master Control but it's too pricey for me.

So I got a Hamilton Thin-O-Matic instead.

Close enough in looks.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I like having this watch, but I'll probably almost never wear it and my wife HAAAAAATES it, and my other gshock (this is part of why I like owning them honestly.... every time I put one of these on, she says "oh why don't you wear a nice watch instead" super amusing)

















the wife always suggests giving them to the goodwill when we are getting stuff ready to donate..


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sminkypinky said:


> I'm also going to confess that I've no idea how to pronounce Jaeger Le Coultre.
> 
> But as I'm never likely to own one I don't let this bother me.





eljay said:


> Some wag here came up with "JJ LeCoot", which I think is close enough for government work.
> 
> Or avoid argument and embarrassment in equal amounts by simply abbreviating it to JLC!


Gents! Wait! We are ANGLOPHONES living in Anglophone countries. Are we not?
So, WHY must WE . bend over backwards to struggle to "avoid embarrassment" in pronouncing 
a word or name that is also written using the same symbols that we ourselves use (Latin alphabet)?

This topic was covered in another thread about pronunciation of these brand names.
And I feel as strongly now as back then when this was discussed -- that people in every country should pronounce them the way it best suits their own language.

So for me, in MY own country, talking to my own countrymen, it's "J.J. Luh COLTER" - as in Ann Coulter (No problem pronouncing that name, right?)

Others: 
"Glass Hootie"... "Long-Jeans"... "Hyoo Blot" (or Hub-Lot) ... etc.

I will say it the way THEY say it in France, Germany when I am there.

PS: This is why Italians just effin rule in every way - including their language. What dolt anywhere can possibly mispronounce PANERAI? or ANONIMO? What a gracious gift from God, Italian culture / language is. 
And don't get me started on Italian women. Mamma mia! :-D

PPS: I find it weird (even if I know why this is the case) that Americans - that's you and me Pinky - can be the most insufferably arrogant blustering A-holes when overseas, AND backed-up by Uncle Sam's mighty awe-taw-re-tay by way of badges or guns.

And yet, as private citizens and individuals, we crumble and tremble at the sight of European names.

The contradictory psychology at work goes some ways in explaining some crucial things that define us as Americans, and the things we do domestically, good and bad.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I chatted to a German once who insisted that the correct pronunciation of Seiko was 'Psycho'.

He was admiring my Turtle at the time and praising the heft of his Sinn, and how if he was attacked he would take it off and throw it at the assailant's head.

Psycho indeed.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Gents! Wait! We are ANGLOPHONES living in Anglophone countries. Are we not?


Allegedly!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sminkypinky said:


> I chatted to a German once who insisted that the correct pronunciation of Seiko was 'Psycho'.


No German would say that - it's always *Z*eiko... like how Sinn is pronounced *Z*inn.



Sminkypinky said:


> He was admiring my Turtle at the time and praising the heft of his Sinn, and how if he was attacked he would take it off and throw it at the assailant's head. Psycho indeed.


I can't fault him. I myself don't mind throwing things at my assistants' heads. 
I prefer ashtrays to my own watches, however. :-!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> No German would say that - it's always *Z*eiko... like how Sinn is pronounced *Z*inn.


But it's a true story! He did indeed pronounce Sinn as 'Zinn' but also Seiko as 'Psycho'.

He worked for a German firm, but maybe he was Austrian? He was a tunnelling expert. They have a lot of tunnels in Austria.

He had a very pale complexion, probably from living a mole-like existence most of the time.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> ... like how Sinn is pronounced *Z*inn.


Annoyingly, whenever I see a Sinn, Pet Shop Boys plays in my head -
"It's a, it's a, it's a, it's a sin"

Now, for sure, I'm never going to get rid of it and instead I'm going to hear -
"It's a, it's a, it's a, it's a zinn



Sminkypinky said:


> But it's a true story! He was a tunneling expert.


Excellent euphemism, out here in California, we have quite a few tunneling experts.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cayabo said:


> Pet Shop Boys...tunneling experts.


There. FIFY.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> No German would say that - it's always *Z*eiko... like how Sinn is pronounced *Z*inn.


In German class I was taught that "ei" is pronounced as a long _i_ as in _ice._ So a compromise: Zycho.

Confession: I pronounce "Tag" the way I learned in German class: more like "tog." And (gulp) it makes me feel cooler when I say it that way (sob sob).


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> Confession: I pronounce "Tag" the way I learned in German class: more like "tog." And (gulp) it makes me feel cooler when I say it that way (sob sob).


Does TAG even have a correct pronunciation, when it's an acronym?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

cayabo said:


> Excellent euphemism, out here in California, we have quite a few tunneling experts.


I choked on my coffee when I read that.

Confession: I just turned 50 but I still have the sense of humour of a 12 year-old schoolboy.


----------



## Tombaus (Oct 1, 2017)

I really only wear my automatic watch once or twice a week for 2 reasons:

1. a sense of obligation to keep it from unwinding and stopping,
_or_
2. a sense of shame when I notice said testy automatic watch is already a day or 2 behind after unwinding -- I can feel it glaring at me when this happens.

_*NOTE*: I realize that we shouldn't anthropomorphize our watches--they really hate it when we do that._


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sminkypinky said:


> I choked on my coffee when I read that.
> Confession: I just turned 50 but I still have the sense of humour of a 12 year-old schoolboy.


1. My wife and I still say "Oh NEAT!!!" when we see something delightful, no matter how grown-up the required appreciation level. :-!

2. I don't wanna say anything about "choking" in this thread...;-)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> In German class I was taught that "ei" is pronounced as a long _i_ as in _ice._ So a compromise: Zycho.
> Confession: I pronounce "Tag" the way I learned in German class: more like "tog." And (gulp) it makes me feel cooler when I say it that way (sob sob).


Shhh --- quiet!!
Let's NOT provoke this guy if at all possible, k?


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Shhh --- quiet!!
> Let's NOT provoke this guy if at all possible, k?


Wow. Lol I'm half german but he just sounds like he had an unpleasant night with a sandpaper covered adult toy...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

They do make a helluva lot of damn fine timepieces though.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Sminkypinky said:


> They do make a helluva lot of damn fine timepieces though.


Chermans?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

eljay said:


> Chermans?


Ja.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Sminkypinky said:


> Ja.


Indeed


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

I used to enjoy trolling a watch snob friend of mine by always mispronouncing submariner so as to sound like one who rides submarines. 

Only problem is now it’s part of my subconscious and occasionally slips out in other conversations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I confess that sometimes, when someone gives a like of my watch pic I often give their pic a like in return - even if I think the watch is hideous.

It's the polite thing to do.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

I'm not in Boston, and my name isn't Charlie. I felt I should come clean after I realized that I've always assumed HoustonReal is in Houston. (_Boston Charlie_ is a hat tip to Pogo.)

Closer to the heart: when I see that a watch is out of stock my desire for it increases even if I don't like it.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Let's try again. This is the G rated version of something I posted last night.



I hate bracelets without drilled lugs. It makes it near impossible to get off. 

Yesterday, I had a very bad time getting a bracelet off hence my rant.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> I'm not in Boston, and my name isn't Charlie. I felt I should come clean after I realized that I've always assumed HoustonReal is in Houston. (_Boston Charlie_ is a hat tip to Pogo.)
> 
> Closer to the heart: when I see that a watch is out of stock my desire for it increases even if I don't like it.


i would have assumed your favorite movie is Blow.......


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> I'm not in Boston, and my name isn't Charlie. I felt I should come clean after I realized that I've always assumed HoustonReal is in Houston. (_Boston Charlie_ is a hat tip to Pogo.)
> 
> Closer to the heart: when I see that a watch is out of stock my desire for it increases even if I don't like it.


Are you suggesting that HoustonReal isn't in Houston and isn't real?,


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Technically not?

His location is an intra-burb. Houston has tiny municipalities that are little enclaves entirely surrounded by the city. You'd never know when you cross the boundary, if you're not paying attention. You need to pay attention because these municipalities make all their income off of traffic tickets ;-)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

OvrSteer said:


> Technically not?
> 
> His location is an intra-burb. Houston has tiny municipalities that are little enclaves entirely surrounded by the city. You'd never know when you cross the boundary, if you're not paying attention. You need to pay attention because these municipalities make all their income off of traffic tickets ;-)


Shades of Ohio and D.C.

One of the terrific aspects of CT is the realistic highway police. Driven there for decades in fast cars, driven quickly......Very quickly, while being passed by all kinds of Euro Iron blowing by me on the Merritt and Interstates.....not a single ticket. Have speeding tickets in every state on the E. Coast excepting CT despite living there for decades and driving as fast as I feel comfortable driving. Too bad the traffic in Fairfield county sucks much of the time now. Had to move away.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Oh I seeeee


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Wish there was a way to customize the "New Posts" button so that some types of posts [FS] were hidden to clear out space for more desirable threads. But then I would miss some For Sale watches I might want to check out.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I had to leave WUS for a few months because it was causing me to spend too much $$$. Let's hope I can come back with common sense!


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I have come to the realization that I like aviator, field, and chronographs... just not on my wrist.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Capt Obvious said:


> I have come to the realization that *I like aviator... just not on my wrist*.


I know what you mean. It''s not you, it's Ohio.
When I was there visiting my in-laws, I too "liked" a few aviators - I used call one "a-violator" - and sailors, to whom I would say: "Take it easy sailor, but take it."

But my wife said to me: "Knock it off already. GIT some o' dis!"


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> I have come to the realization that I like aviator, field, and chronographs... just not on my wrist.


Funny, I just had this conversation with Chrono about one of his watches - I really liked it, but had no desire to possess it.
There needs to be a word for this... nocovetluv, likenowant, or??? - it's the antonym of He-who-dies-with-the-most-toys-wins.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> I have come to the realization that I like aviator, field, and chronographs... just not on my wrist.


I'm the same with dress watches. I like them in the abstract. I like them when I have them. But they always end up being display pieces when I own one. The utility isn't there because I opt for sportier watches and almost never wear a suit.


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> I had to leave WUS for a few months because it was causing me to spend too much $$$. Let's hope I can come back with common sense!


I know the feeling!

I confess it has been some months since I last posted. While I still popped in here to read and I still really enjoyed my watches I've started a new job and my head has been elsewhere. Finances took a hit this year as well so I wanted to step away from temptation.

Ready to return now and made an offer on a Turtle yesterday which was accepted. I then got a nasty tax letter this morning. To say I'm annoyed is an understatement!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cayabo said:


> I really liked it, but had no desire to possess it. There needs to be *a word for this*... .


Noncovetmiration


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Noncovetmiration


Bo Derek starred in the movie _10_. 
That makes it easy to remember which commandment "Thou shalt not covet" is.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cayabo said:


> *Bo Derek *starred in the movie _10_.
> That makes it easy to remember which commandment "Thou shalt not covet" is.


Now, that was a woman I thought was very attractive, but did not covet.
Rosie O'Donnell, on the other hand, ugly AF, and yet.... there I was... feein' all billclintony* n sheeat... Sigh.

* - I am adding this this the lexicon, to mean: not just concupiscent, but to be _indiscriminately and constantly_ tumescent with redneck spunk.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Now, that was a woman I thought was very attractive, but did not covet.
> Rosie O'Donnell, on the other hand, ugly AF, and yet.... there I was... feein' all billclintony* n sheeat... Sigh.
> 
> * - I am adding this this the lexicon, to mean: not just concupiscent, but to be _indiscriminately and constantly_ tumescent with redneck spunk.


So Captain O can say "that chrono is a strong Bo Derek" - meaning he loves looking at the thing but doesn't want it on him?

I have little understanding of your Rosie O fascination.
Trying to get the Lesbian Turning merit badge?
You see a woman of high jaw-energy and envision a win-win situation?
These are rhetorical questions - Do not tell me more.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm the same with dress watches. I like them in the abstract. I like them when I have them. But they always end up being display pieces when I own one. The utility isn't there because I opt for sportier watches and almost never wear a suit.


What became of your Accurists?

Mine is the result of a post you made in the deals thread many moons ago.

While I still really like it it gets little wear (today being an exception) for the same reasons.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cayabo said:


> I have little understanding of your Rosie O fascination.


K?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> K?


I can smell that picture.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

cayabo said:


> I can smell that picture.


When someone radiates sex the smell comes through the picture.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

I must confess....I'm beginning to think that some Seiko enthusiasts are too "whiny" (me NOT included).

I really love the Seiko offerings, past and present, and don't get where all the dislike is coming from for the newer models. I mean, I go into threads on new models in the Seiko forum and I see:

"<sigh> if only the hands were longer. Can't stand it"

"Ugh. Why is it 42mm. It should be 40mm!"

"Ugh why did they use monster hands"

"42MM - absurd!"

etc etc. To me, this looks more like weak justifications as to why they should not buy the new models.

Ultimately, WIS folk need to realise that sales to folks like us does NOT keep Seiko in business. They have to move with market trends. I'm still grateful that they're paying homage to their older models (cocktail time, samurai)....and understand that they (IMHO) have done a pretty decent job of marrying the nostalgia, with modern "public consumer" tastes.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Wish there was a way to customize the "New Posts" button so that some types of posts [FS] were hidden to clear out space for more desirable threads. But then I would miss some For Sale watches I might want to check out.


This can be done easily in a few easy steps.

1. Add a bookmark of any WUS page to your browser
2. Right click the following URL and select 'copy link address'
https://www.watchuseek.com/search.php?do=getnew&exclude=29,30,425,319,377,130
3. Go to that bookmark you saved before, right click it and select 'edit'
4. Delete the URL field and instead paste the copied URL
5. Save

Just remember to first add a bookmark then replace the URL. If you first go to this URL it will change when results return so you cannot bookmark it after you see the results.

You can exclude any forum by number, coma separated. You can also make another bookmark to include only the forums you like, like this one:
https://www.watchuseek.com/search.php?do=getnew&include=71,2,74,21

I have this kind of bookmark in my bookmark bar for quick access. You can always hit the 'new posts' link to get the full set of results or make one just for sales:
https://www.watchuseek.com/search.php?do=getnew&include=29,30,425,319,377,130 (actually very handy. I'll add this one).

Let me know if you have any questions.

D


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

The last bottle of bourbon I bought cost more than the last watch I bought.
















Admittedly, it is single barrel bourbon.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Impulse said:


> I must confess....I'm beginning to think that some Seiko enthusiasts are too "whiny" (me NOT included).
> 
> I really love the Seiko offerings, past and present, and don't get where all the dislike is coming from for the newer models. I mean, I go into threads on new models in the Seiko forum and I see:
> 
> ...


THIS!!!! ALL OF THIS!!!!!! i got big wrists, and im a big guy, small watches look silly on me. 40mm+ for me, and 40mm might be a touch small.....


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I had been saving money for a Seiko SBBN033 and then the front suspension needed replacing on my 2006 325i so there went the $1100. With the new suspension in place I picked up the car and as I drove off I rolled down the rear drivers window and I heard a loud bang. It sounded like a rifle shot. I knew right away the regulator cable snapped. All I could do was let out a big "sigh". I've replaced them three times before on this and have become quite good at it. For a German engineered car it has a lot of stuff that just flat out breaks. 

Next decision is whether to replace the Steptronic ZF transmission or junk the car and start over. I've had the car for 9 years and 181K miles.

I know none of this is watch related, but I feel better now. Thank you WUS for listening.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Rocat said:


> I had been saving money for a Seiko SBBN033 and then the front suspension needed replacing on my 2006 325i so there went the $1100. With the new suspension in place I picked up the car and as I drove off I rolled down the rear drivers window and I heard a loud bang. It sounded like a rifle shot. I knew right away the regulator cable snapped. All I could do was let out a big "sigh". I've replaced them three times before on this and have become quite good at it. For a German engineered car it has a lot of stuff that just flat out breaks.
> 
> Next decision is whether to replace the Steptronic ZF transmission or junk the car and start over. I've had the car for 9 years and 181K miles.
> 
> I know none of this is watch related, but I feel better now. Thank you WUS for listening.


sell it, get a E30 or E36 chassis, and be happy.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Impulse said:


> ...
> 
> Ultimately, WIS folk need to realise that sales to folks like us does NOT keep Seiko in business...


What I'll never get is, to whom they sell their watches if not to the WIS folk. The people I encounter in a daily basis either wear no watch at all or the usual Quartz suspects from shopping centers or diesel or fossil. Some among them wear rolexes. I've never met someone with a seiko who's not a watch afficionado (the true type, not the ones who call themselves as such and have a wide collection of Calvin Klein and diesel watches). My guess always was: if you wear a seiko, you're into watches.

I got no statistics to cover this, all empiric.

But i also have the feeling that there's more of watch people out there than we thought. All these tons of watch sales per year from Switzerland alone have to go to someone. Let alone the myriads of micros (okay, being ironic with this one).

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

True confession, absolutely 100% cross-my-heart-true:


My Oris had to go for repairs for 3 months - shortly after that, my wife had to go abroad for a month.

I missed her so much while she was away that when she returned a few days ago I danced for joy and told her how happy I was to have her back again. 
I haven't let her out of my sight since.


Meanwhile, my wife's flying home on Thursday. Better clean the place up before she gets back.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

I used to think the crystal rotated with the timing bezel.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

PYLTN said:


> I used to think the crystal rotated with the timing bezel.


I thought the watch crystal was something magical inside the quartz movement.

I also thought the dial was the rotating bezel.

Once I met a local guy to sell him an automatic watch, he asked how to make the bezel turn automatically. I ended up giving him a deal since he was so disappointed with the response.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> sell it, get a E30 or E36 chassis, and be happy.


Those would be easier on the wallet. My N52 engine has been the bane of my troubles with the constant oil consumption.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> But i also have the feeling that there's more of watch people out there than we thought. All these tons of watch sales per year from Switzerland alone have to go to someone. Let alone the myriads of micros (okay, being ironic with this one).
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


Well let me tell you that even as far as Seikoholics go us forum folk are but a small minority. I've seen Seiko groups on Facebook explode to 10,000 members in a matter of months and I'd say 80% are not forum members. Even more so for reddit or Instagram.

Reading and typing all that text is not for everyone. I was approached in my home country for a watch I placed on ebay and never thought I'd get any interest in local forums. Well it sold fast, no questions, guy never even knew there were WIS. And I know turtles, Samurais etc fly off the shelves here in ADs even though any WIS would run the gauntlet of buying from grey market to save some $$. I was told of local cafe's where punters bring their Seikos to trade all the time, even from before the Internet was a blimp in the radar.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Okay so i count that as an argument in my favor. So there's no disagreement, right? Being a watch guy doesn't necessarily mean you have to be a member here or in a national organized forum for that matter. 

I am quite interested in bikes myself but avoid reading in German forum, let alone any international forum. So i get the seikoholic thing, that you mention...


Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Okay so i count that as an argument in my favor. So there's no disagreement, right? Being a watch guy doesn't necessarily mean you have to be a member here or in a national organized forum for that matter.
> 
> I am quite interested in bikes myself but avoid reading in German forum, let alone any international forum. So i get the seikoholic thing, that you mention...
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


Right, and as more and more of the interest moves to social media and simple photo gallery apps, I'm guessing more and more watch buyers % will be non-forum members.


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

...follow on confession. 

My Turtle has arrived and I rather like it. Due to my tax nonsense though I have said it will be my Christmas present so shut it back in it’s box and put it away. 

My wife was out today so I resized the bracelet. You know, for fun. Now I can hear it calling me from the drawer upstairs:

‘Wear me, you know you want to. Wear meeeeeeeeee’. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

...oh and collars and pins! WTF?! 

I’ve never wtf’d before. Not sure I can pull that off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

hairythomas said:


> ...oh and collars and pins! WTF?!
> I've never wtf'd before. Not sure I can pull that off.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't give it another thought. You were very convincing.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

hairythomas said:


> ...oh and collars and pins! WTF?!
> I've never wtf'd before. Not sure I can pull that off.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't give it another thought. You were very convincing.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

PYLTN said:


> I used to think the crystal rotated with the timing bezel.


Now _ that's_ a confession.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

I keep buying straps and bands that I will never mount any time soon.


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> What I'll never get is, to whom they sell their watches if not to the WIS folk. The people I encounter in a daily basis either wear no watch at all or the usual Quartz suspects from shopping centers or diesel or fossil. Some among them wear rolexes. I've never met someone with a seiko who's not a watch afficionado (the true type, not the ones who call themselves as such and have a wide collection of Calvin Klein and diesel watches). My guess always was: if you wear a seiko, you're into watches.
> 
> I got no statistics to cover this, all empiric.
> 
> ...


I'd hazard a guess that the majority of them are over in asia.


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

Ten-Ten said:


> Don't give it another thought. You were very convincing.


Why, thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I feel that there are some threads on WUS that have been going on for too long, some of them years.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

hairythomas said:


> ...oh and collars and pins! WTF?!
> 
> I've never wtf'd before. Not sure I can pull that off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its quite easy actually, provided you're gifted with three arms


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I think it would be funny if someone at Omega just one day up and decided to move the dots around on Speedmaster bezels. Just for fun. Move them back every few weeks or so. Then see how long it would take for pandemonium to erupt when someone noticed.

At least, that's the kind of silly thing I know I would have to stop myself from doing if I had my hands on the wheel at Swatch Group.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

I confess I was trying to follow r/Watches/ on Reddit, but I got tired after 20th Rolex, 15th Omega and 10th Seiko. Oh, and 'humble' collections worth over $10.000 made me think that I guess I got to step up my game, because with this train of thoughts all I have is a charity shop collection at best .


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

When I am on WUS in the evening, my wife will walk by and sing this song.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> K?
> 
> View attachment 12662217


Priceless!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> I feel that there are some threads on WUS that have been going on for too long, some of them years.


Shhh! You'll scare a lot of people on this thread with that attitude.


----------



## checkjuan2 (May 24, 2017)

1. I found at one point that the most satisfied I was with my watches was when I just had an SKX031 and that was all; the nicer the watches I have, the more faults I find with them

2. I had a Planet Ocean this year that I flipped for a Moonwatch, which I am preparing to flip for another Planet Ocean in a couple weeks

3. Item (2) has me questioning my sanity overall

4. Old watches are quietly carried out of the house, and new watches are quietly brought in and casually introduced into rotation so I avoid the awkward "what happened to the XXX" and "didn't we just pay one billion dollars to have it serviced" conversations with Mrs CheckJuan2 (because item 3 is likely bang-on)

5. I don't actually like leather straps, they all get messed up eventually, no matter how careful I am (even though I never own anything long enough to really see this through)

6. I lost count one day of how many times I put one particular watch on a NATO, back to bracelet, and then back on NATO again (see item 3)


----------



## checkjuan2 (May 24, 2017)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I've never met someone with a seiko who's not a watch afficionado (the true type, not the ones who call themselves as such and have a wide collection of Calvin Klein and diesel watches).


I legitimately laughed right out loud in my chair. This is so true.

I used to be a sheriff's deputy and one of my "clients" noticed my Seiko Sea Urchin.

Burglar: "what kind of watch is that?"
Me: "This is a Seiko."
Burglar: "I ain't never heard of that. You ever heard of Rolex?"
Me: "Yes."
Burglar: "That's what I respect. Rolex. It's gotta have diamonds."
Me: "Okay."


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

checkjuan2 said:


> 1. I found at one point that the most satisfied I was with my watches was when I just had an SKX031 and that was all; the nicer the watches I have, the more faults I find with them


This absolutely resonates with me. It doesn't stop me buying more expensive watches unfortunately, but I am happiest when wearing cheaper watches.


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

PYLTN said:


> This absolutely resonates with me. It doesn't stop me buying more expensive watches unfortunately, but I am happiest when wearing cheaper watches.


+1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

I read this thread a lot, but have never contributed, so here goes:

1) I don’t understand the hatred of brands sometimes. I get you may not like a brand, but what’s with the need to bad mouth brands that people may like? Or to be abusive or rude to people because they like a brand you don’t? I get being evangelical about a brand you’re into, but bad mouthing other brands/owners is a bit beyond the pale.

2) sometimes I can’t help calling out people who do the above. I think I’ve upset OP’s being A-Holes about the above. I’m ok with that.

3) Life has been kind to me, if I’m being honest, more than it needed to be on occasion. I often count among my blessings the ability to indulge in a frankly wanton hobby like having a dozen expensive watches and wonder how everything turned out so well.

4) If I we’re to be brutally honest, I think the happiest I’ve ever been was when I was skint youth living pay check to pay check partying all of the time and riding motorcycles that broke down because I didn’t look after them and rode them too hard.

5) if I died tomorrow, I think my wife may have so little idea how much £££ is in my watch box, she would take out the Rolex and three omegas and give the others to a charity shop...collectively the others are probably worth about the same if not a bit more.

6) I wish the guy that sits at the end of the bar in my local pub would stop wearing a fake blancpain that’s so bad even from 10 feet away I know it’s a fake.

7) if I ever catch the gearbox designer that specified on the blueprints of a gearbox I was working on as a youth a clearance of 17/63rds I might hit him really hard in the throat. I presume it was for the sole purpose of making a lathe operators life hell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I think all my watches have a scratch on the bezel.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> I read this thread a lot, but have never contributed, so here goes:
> 
> 4) If I we're to be brutally honest, I think the happiest I've ever been was when I was skint youth living pay check to pay check partying all of the time and riding motorcycles that broke down because I didn't look after them and rode them too hard.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's how I hope to spend my retirement.

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

checkjuan2 said:


> I legitimately laughed right out loud in my chair. This is so true.
> 
> I used to be a sheriff's deputy and one of my "clients" noticed my Seiko Sea Urchin.
> 
> ...


Sounds about right for those kinda........ people. I got a lot of friends that are into hip hop, and they all think Rolex AP and patek are the only viable watch brands, because rappers talk about em. It always cracks me up when we talk watches, cause they dont understand why VCs and such are so expensive.


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

I hate NATO straps


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I love NATO straps.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> .. they dont understand why VCs and such are so expensive.


yo cant blame them dawg


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Tudor looks better than rolex.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## checkjuan2 (May 24, 2017)

Tres said:


> Tudor looks better than rolex.


TWENTY FIVE TO CENTRAL, SHOTS FIRED, SHOTS FIRED


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

checkjuan2 said:


> TWENTY FIVE TO CENTRAL, SHOTS FIRED, SHOTS FIRED


Tudors do look better then Rolexes tho......


----------



## checkjuan2 (May 24, 2017)

Oh, I don’t have a dog in the hunt one way or another. I’m just making popcorn to watch the fireworks


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

I have been delaying buying a $25 shirt since the last week because I couldn't find a Black Friday coupon for it. Just checked the bargains thread and without a second thought ordered a $150 watch that I don't even like but is apparently such a 'good deal'.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Tudors do look better then Rolexes tho......


I'm a Rolex owner and even I agree.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sminkypinky said:


> I'm a Rolex owner and I even I agree.


I don't have either one, and don't know Sminkypinky (what kinda mamsy pamsy handle is that for a man??), but I too agree.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I don't have either one, and don't know Sminkypinky (what kinda mamsy pamsy handle is that for a man??), but I too agree.


Good sir, you have a reputation of eloquence and tasteful precision in your missives, hence it is with great trepidation that I must inform you that Sminky does not have a mamsy nor pamsy handle. 
His handle should be adjectified as namby pamby.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I don't have either one, and don't know Sminkypinky (what kinda mamsy pamsy handle is that for a man??), but I too agree.


My user name is a code word, the meaning of which is known only to a select few.

I can't say more than that. Loose lips sink ships and all that. b-)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cayabo said:


> Sminky does not have a *mamsy* *nor pamsy* handle.
> His handle should be adjectified as *namby pamby*.


D'OH! Such refined sensitivity over the tiniest of differences!

Have you ever considered a career as a wine critic?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sminkypinky said:


> My user name is a code word, the meaning of which is known only to a select few.
> 
> I can't say more than that. Loose lips sink ships and all that. b-)


I say we meet up in East Berlin and exchange agent name lists hidden inside watches. 
You give me a Tudor, and I give you an Invicta lookalike, k?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> D'OH! Such refined sensitivity over the tiniest of differences!
> 
> Have you ever considered a career as a wine critic?


The Hubble's mirror was made by the worlds best optical engineers. 
For 5 years they worked on it, 12 hours a day.
The "tiniest difference" in this case was 0.00015748 inches.
That was their mistake. 
Four microns. 
Twenty-five times smaller than the width of a human hair. 
Smaller than a mosquito's flaccid ......

Really, What's the Worst That Could Happen?

BTW - Sommeliers are passe. I've converted my climate controlled whine closet to go sub-zero. I'm into snowflakes.
BTW, BTW - Tudors do look better than Fordors.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I say we meet up in East Berlin and exchange agent name lists hidden inside watches.
> You give me a Tudor, and I give you an Invicta lookalike, k?


Give me the tudor and i'll let you both have a free pass to east and west berlin. You can give the invicta lookalike to the guard.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Can we cease and desist with this wishy washy, namby pamby, hanky panky?


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Sminkypinky said:


> I'm a Rolex owner and I even I agree.


I too own a Rolex.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

I don't buy watches anymore and will dump all 25 I have gathered in 2,5 years. It's a torture thou, it's crazy how hard for me to part with some of these $100-300 watches mostly cause for many of them it was a lot of researching and searching ad bidding and worring if I am buying a junk or not. The reason is that I need money, like right meow.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Sminkypinky said:


> I can't say more than that. Loose lips smink ships


.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I say we meet up in East Berlin and exchange agent name lists hidden inside watches.
> You give me a Tudor, and I give you an Invicta lookalike, k?


Is it an Invicta lookalike made by Rolex?


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Sminkypinky said:


> Is it an Invicta lookalike made by Rolex?


Maybe Omega........


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

cayabo said:


> The Hubble's mirror was made by the worlds best optical engineers.
> For 5 years they worked on it, 12 hours a day.
> The "tiniest difference" in this case was 0.00015748 inches.
> That was their mistake.
> ...


Well done.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

When I need - as if I really need it - to be reminded of how inane and vapid men are with their gadget talk, 
I read a post where some dooshbag-wrapped-in-flesh-but-loved-by-*****-anyway casually complains how 
a certain (common but very reliable) movement no longer "excites" him.

Really?
I have never felt a movement to be a matter of "excitement," as I tend to reserve that word for 
new and invigorating experiences that I have undergone, or will undergo soon.

One would have had to reach that delicate point of "titration" -- of ignorance, vanity, pomposity, pretentiousness, and 
not a little vulgarity - to even utter such a thing.
Unless one is THOROUGHLY knowledgeable with the highest realms of horology, 
there really is no point in talking about movements as a matter of "excitement." 

To me, complaining about how a movement is "boring" sounds like complaining that the plumbing in one's kitchen is "not exciting."


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Tudor's in-house movement fails to titillate me.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

saturnine said:


> Tudor's in-house movement fails to titillate me.


My underparts remain completely unmoved


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

saturnine said:


> Tudor's ... tit...





eljay said:


> My underparts...


WUT?


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

I really dislike the holiday season because it stresses people out. I can sense the stress even here on WUS and am thinking about taking a hiatus from WUS, but I won’t...


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> WUT?


Huh?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

My kid was 2 months old when he stopped making movements.

Everyone said "It happens".

23 days after he stopped, he started.
Head to toe mustard-yellow.

That was exciting an exciting movement.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

I bought nothing of an horological persuasion during the preceding week.


----------



## JoeRN (Sep 29, 2017)

1.)I don’t understand why higher end watches put decorated movements in dive watches with solid casebacks. It’s a tool watch. If your embellishments to the movement don’t make it more accurate, more durable, more efficient etc. then it’s just a waste of money. I’m never going to see the thing. Is it there for when I send it in for service, the service guy will be impressed? Like oooh what a nice looking movement, which only I get to see. Do. Not. Get. It. 
2.) I think I’m the only one who has the opposite reaction to “in-house movements.” Everyone talks about the like they are so great. But when I hear in-house, I hear more difficult to service, more expensive, doesn’t necessarily perform any better, but you get to say it has an in-house movement. (This does not apply to high end highly decorated movements for people to gawk at. I’m talking about in tool watches). 
3.) As confessions/rants one and two show, I tend towards practical and I’m poor.


----------



## JoeRN (Sep 29, 2017)

Brey17 said:


> I really dislike the holiday season because it stresses people out. I can sense the stress even here on WUS and am thinking about taking a hiatus from WUS, but I won't...


I've always felt this way about the Holidays.


----------



## JoeRN (Sep 29, 2017)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Sminkypinky said:
> 
> 
> > Is it an Invicta lookalike made by Rolex?
> ...


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I don't have either one, and don't know Sminkypinky (what kinda mamsy pamsy handle is that for a man??), but I too agree.


The realisation that my user name was a bit dumb made me extremely self-conscious.

So much so that I locked myself away in a cupboard for three days.
Eventually I got hungry and came out.

After some reflection, meditation, cogitation, hesitation, and prevarication I decided to change my user name.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> When I need - as if I really need it - to be reminded of how inane and vapid men are with their gadget talk,
> I read a post where some dooshbag-wrapped-in-flesh-but-loved-by-*****-anyway casually complains how
> a certain (common but very reliable) movement no longer "excites" him.
> 
> ...


I had to have a heart-to-heart chat with one of my movements and tell them that I felt the excitement had gone out of our relationship.

We've both agreed to try harder and attend counselling.

My counsellor has also recommended increasing the dosage of my medication.

I don't know why - it's not ME that's the problem.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Anglo Irish said:


> The realization that my user name was a bit dumb made me extremely self-conscious.
> 
> I decided to change my user name.


Dang - that cyberbullying threat was real.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I confess that though I own a couple of watches with in-house movements, the fact that they are in-house does not stir me in the slightest.

My reasons for buying particular watches are based on how it looks, value for money (or my perception of VFM anyway), brand reputation, customer service and service costs.

Having an in-house movement isn't on the list.

That probably makes me some kind of barbarian in some people's eyes. 

I don't care - I'm going back to my cave to gnaw on some raw meat.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Anglo Irish;44664727......I don't know why - it's not ME that's the problem.[/QUOTE said:


> Good point.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

after reading the tragic news about Fortis i got to thinking, what exactly makes a Rolex sub 5K more then a comparably Doxa or Omega Seamaster? dont get me wrong, i absolutely love Subs, but i do not love the 8K price tag for a new one, or the 6K price tag for a used one


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cayabo said:


> Dang - that cyberbullying threat was real.


Just high-5'd myself.

(I really should do this cyberbullying thing professionally... passive-active-aggressive income stream...)


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

What comes to mind when I think of Chrono high-5'n himself:


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I confess that I now know exactly why I have flipped so many watches over the past year.

A year ago this past June, I lent my Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor 3 to a coworker for a wedding. A few days later he was in a car accident before he had a chance to return it. Before he was able to return to work, I had found a better job with another company. Thus I wrote off my BBA3.

I even bought another, but it wasn't the same. Just over a week ago, my old coworker found me and returned my BBA3. I even cried a bit.

The BBA3 is the only watch I have found where I must own it. I pondered the purchase of it for over a year before pulling the trigger. It is the only watch that is 100% safe from the block.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

This may be one of the rawest and most difficult confessions a WIS could ever make.

Started this journey about two years ago and over that time probably 50+ Watches have passed thru my hands. 

Along the way, my son who is now 19 has admired many of my watches and as I was getting ready to flip them expressed a real interest in keeping some of them. This included in Elgin faceted crystal dress watch, A Caravelle digital jump hour, My Seiko Flightnaster. It’s all good I was happy he was taking an interest and more than willing to keep them in the family.

I’ve also bought watches for him including an orange monster, a citizen Chono, among others.

During Thanksgiving dinner he was sitting next to me and had worn the Elgin. It looks great and I stared at it as it was a watch that I really enjoyed and had only decided to flip it because I needed the money for something else. Again, I was glad that it was still in the family.

It was then that I realized something horrible. It had the wrong time on it not an hour difference maybe left over from daylight savings, not a few minutes difference, but a time that showed he never bothered to set it when he put it on. When I called him on it he didn’t even bother to try and make an excuse he just flatly admitted he liked wearing a watch truly as just a piece of jewelry.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Tragic!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I had a new 40mm Invicta Pro Diver with the NH35 go 48 hours, almost to the minute, on power reserve sitting at my desk from Sunday until Tuesday. Amazing that NH35, and it was only 13 seconds fast in those 48 hours.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Tanjecterly said:


> Tragic!


Indeed, just tragic.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Jtragic,

The horror of a time piece with the wrong time and only being worn as jewelry. That's just too painful to think about. Please tell me you did this to him.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Called out one of my stepsons for the same transgression at Thanksgiving. Big fashion watch with a dead battery on a crappy pleather strap. But it matched his shoes. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Jtragic,
> 
> The horror of a time piece with the wrong time and only being worn as jewelry. That's just too painful to think about. Please tell me you did this to him.


I was so stunned I just couldn't say anything. The even worse part is that when he first got the watch from me, something ended up going wrong with either the keyless or winding mechanism.

The watch sat on my bench for three months while I patiently waited to locate a donor (the watch is 1974 vintage) because the movement is no longer made. When I finally got the transplant done I was so happy to give it back to him working again. Little did I know ...

Now what I'm most afraid is that he doesn't bother to set the time because he can't read an analog watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

My other half wears her SNZH and often doesn't bother to set the time or date.

She says she just wears it because she likes it - but in this case I'm actually quite happy rather than dismayed.

The more she likes watches, the less likely she is to complain about my purchases.


----------



## doubleosullivan (Aug 18, 2014)

My tag keeps better time than my sub.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

My microwave keeps better time than your sub.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

cayabo said:


> My kid was 2 months old when he stopped making movements.
> 
> Everyone said "It happens".
> 
> ...


Was it in-house?


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

cayabo said:


> The Hubble's mirror was made by the worlds best optical engineers.
> For 5 years they worked on it, 12 hours a day.
> The "tiniest difference" in this case was 0.00015748 inches.
> That was their mistake.
> ...


Hodor? Hodor. Hodor! Hodor Hodor!!

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

cayabo said:


> My kid was 2 months old when he stopped making movements.
> 
> Everyone said "It happens".
> 
> ...


So, not so much an in-house movement, but more like an all-over-the-house movement? :think:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

18% of his parts are of Swiss origin, so we tried for a "Control Of Swiss Crrapp" certificate - he was returned with a note that said "NOT Superlative".


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> When I need - as if I really need it - to be reminded of how inane and vapid men are with their gadget talk,
> I read a post where some dooshbag-wrapped-in-flesh-but-loved-by-*****-anyway casually complains how
> a certain (common but very reliable) movement no longer "excites" him.
> 
> ...


Some people do get in a tizzy about movements. Low beat rate, not in-house, not decorated, blah blah blah.

As long as it keeps ticking and keeps reasonable time what's to complain about?


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

I confess that almost every time I attach a bracelet I do it the wrong way on the first try. I then need to take it off, which is much harder then attaching it, and put it in again the right way. Maybe that's why my favorite bracelet lately is my cheapest $10 Aliex with butterfly clasp.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

I bought my first quartz in over 5 years; the Maverick by Victorinox with dual time: so I don’t keep calling my boys in the middle of the night;(studying abroad in Europe $$$). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

watchout said:


> I bought my first quartz in over 5 years; the Maverick by Victorinox with dual time: so I don't keep calling my boys in the middle of the night;(studying abroad in Europe $$$).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good excuse to get a new watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Just finished sizing the bracelet on my SRP-773 blue Turtle that arrived today. Oh what joy! There's a special place in Hell just for those folks. 

There I was with my magnifying headset on hunched over my desk for over an hour, sweat running down my temple, and I kept loosing the collars, and my wife wants to come and have a conversation and talk about her day at work. 

You all know the motion. 

From the hunched over position while wearing my headset and tools in hand, I slowly raise my head, then slowly turn my head toward her and roll my eyes and take that sigh of a breath and I say to her, "Now?! Now you want to talk to me while I'm trying to concentrate and connect the collar and pin inside the bracelet?" 

"Go away Woman! I'm working here!"

She says "Bracelets are for girls.", then turns and walks away.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Rocat said:


> Just finished sizing the bracelet on my SRP-773 ...
> and *my wife *wants to come and have a conversation and talk about her day at work.
> 
> "Now?! Now you want to talk to me while I'm trying to concentrate and connect the collar and pin inside the bracelet?"
> ...


Show her your "movement."
I do - when my wife gets cheeky.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Davidka said:


> I confess that almost every time I attach a bracelet I do it the wrong way on the first try. I then need to take it off, which is much harder then attaching it, and put it in again the right way. Maybe that's why my favorite bracelet lately is my cheapest $10 Aliex with butterfly clasp.


I do the same with straps almost every time - despite scrupulously checking everything at least twice.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Anglo Irish said:


> I do the same with straps almost every time - despite scrupulously checking everything at least twice.


With straps I remember the buckle-to-the-top but with fold clasps it gets tricky. Yet another win for NATO straps - never get them wrong.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Davidka said:


> With straps I remember the buckle-to-the-top but with fold clasps it gets tricky. Yet another win for NATO straps - never get them wrong.


Tell Seiko that with Cocktail Times.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Tell Seiko that with Cocktail Times.


Oh I would tell them exactly what I think on its upside down strap - madness!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I confess to neglecting my one and only digital quartz watch.

It's a PRG 270 Pro Trek: A big lump of black resin, but with so many useful features that I actually use: ABC, stopwatch, hourly chime, countdown timer and second time zone. As an added bonus it's solar powered, so no pesky battery changes either.

It certainly isn't the prettiest or most prestigious watch I own but my goodness - it's certainly the most useful.

I don't count it as part of the collection, it's excluded from the watch box, and it generally gets a hard time.


I feel a bit bad about that.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I was seriously considering/planning to sell most of small collection and save to buy an SMPc in the Spring. I showed it my wife last night asking if I should get blue or black and she HATED both. She can't stand the bracelet, and if I am honest, that is the worst part for me too. Yes it's iconic, but it is definitely dated and too busy. So no SMPc for me unless I swap in the Speedy bracelet.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I was seriously considering/planning to sell most of small collection and save to buy an SMPc in the Spring. I showed it my wife last night asking if I should get blue or black and she HATED both. She can't stand the bracelet, and if I am honest, that is the worst part for me too. Yes it's iconic, but it is definitely dated and too busy. So no SMPc for me unless I swap in the Speedy bracelet.


You could very easily make money of that deal. SMP bracelets go for $500-$550 brand new whereas the speedy bracelet is $100 less. Sell the SMP, buy the speedy bracelet, and take the wife for a steak dinner with the profits.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I seem to be spending a lot of time online looking at digital watches lately.

Maybe it's a mid-life crisis, trying to recapture my youth or something.

On the plus side, I haven't started looking at flared jeans, platform shoes, or shirts with long pointy collars. Not yet anyway.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

"#J model numbers/Made in Japan/JDM model" Seiko arguments make me literally want to cry.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

There are times when I have to steel myself to sell off some watches so I can raise funds for that grail I've been giving the side-eye. It's like I find reasons not to sell, or ask myself whether I really need to sell it now? Or do I really need to sell it at all? Constant second guessing is the name of the game. And one that I get paralyzed in self doubt and nothing gets done while my grail escapes like a mirage in the desert.


----------



## Wovoka (Jun 13, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Ive just ordered 12 of these....
> 
> View attachment 10872849


OMG, why? Will they be collectible when he's finally out?
Picture looks like he's bald - which he would be if he didn't have the bucks for all those hair transplants :-x


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

I recently bought a watch on a strap because it was $1K cheaper than the version on the bracelet. I knew the bracelet would be on the expensive side if bought separately but I went to manufacturer to ask how much the bracelet would be anyway. They told me $575. I lol-ed to their face (and I mean literally). Bought straps instead then I realized I spent $600 on straps in the last 3 days trying to find the right combo. The straps are still in transit. Obvs, I’m not good at maths and not too bright in general.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

NightOwl said:


> I recently bought a watch on a strap because it was $1K cheaper than the version on the bracelet. I knew the bracelet would be on the expensive side if bought separately but I went to manufacturer to ask how much the bracelet would be anyway. They told me $575. I lol-ed to their face (and I mean literally). Bought straps instead then I realized I spent $600 on straps in the last 3 days trying to find the right combo. The straps are still in transit. Obvs, I'm not good at maths and not too bright in general.


I've been there. :-(


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I hate that sound. That cursed sound of the spring bar flying off into the room, getting some distance because you hear it hit the far wall. Then the great relief you feel when you find it.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Anglo Irish said:


> I confess to neglecting my one and only digital quartz watch.
> 
> It's a PRG 270 Pro Trek: A big lump of black resin, but with so many useful features that I actually use: ABC, stopwatch, hourly chime, countdown timer and second time zone. As an added bonus it's solar powered, so no pesky battery changes either.
> 
> ...


You're making me feel bad about my neglected Pro Trek and G Shocks. Functionally, they are far superior to all my mechanicals in every way. And yet I just walk past them each morning and let them collect dust.


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

Seiko "enthusiasts" have turned me against everything Seiko.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

pb9610 said:


> Seiko "enthusiasts" have turned me against everything Seiko.


In what way?


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

I confess it makes me sad to know that the pile of $40-$100 watches I have on top of my dresser (that seemed like a good idea when I bought them) are essentuallly worthless to anyone but me.


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Rocat said:


> I hate that sound. That cursed sound of the spring bar flying off into the room, getting some distance because you hear it hit the far wall. Then the great relief you feel when you find it.


I never find them. Fair play dude.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

PYLTN said:


> In what way?


They're the closest thing to a cult the watch world has. They're insistent, even in recommendation scenarios where "Bro, you gotta get a Seiko SARB/SARG/SORBET/SOBRIQUET/SOLILOQUY" neither meet the qualifications of the request, nor make any sense.

It's wearying.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

WatchRecon is a tool of the devil. I peruse and find myself messaging the seller and before you know it, I've transferred funds via PayPal and expect a watch in a few days.

Somewhere, somewhen, a devil is laughing at me after I swore that I wouldn't buy more watches.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> WatchRecon is a tool of the devil. I peruse and find myself messaging the seller and before you know it, I've transferred funds via PayPal and expect a watch in a few days.
> 
> Somewhere, somewhen, a devil is laughing at me after I swore that I wouldn't buy more watches.


Same dastardly devil keeps making the same move on me, I'm sure that he also has a procrastination button to stop me from ever flipping a watch too....

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

I miss the times when I was one-watch-guy and I wish it didn't die those 18 months ago... I miss this Pierre Cardin automatic.

There, I said it.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Advice needed:

I’ve wanted a Speedmaster Professional for a long time. I’ve finally found one that is the right deal for me and I’m ready to pull the trigger. 

I discuss purchases like this with my better half (my CFO) because it’s the right thing to do.

She told me she doesn’t think that the timing is right. She says that buying something like that is supposed to be done at a milestone in one’s life, as it adds to the importance and sentimental value of the item. 

I understand where she’s coming from, however this is the deal I’m looking for. I need some advice from WUS: what should I do?


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Advice needed:
> 
> I've wanted a Speedmaster Professional for a long time. I've finally found one that is the right deal for me and I'm ready to pull the trigger.
> 
> ...


Do you have any milestones approaching? I was in a similar situation when I purchased my SMPc - no milestones approaching, but was able to get a pretty good deal on one. My wife knew I had been planning to buy one eventually, and after I showed her the discount I could get at the time, she ultimately gave me the green light. 
Have you shown her the actual numbers regarding the deal you can get?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Or, you could take the approach that every day you are alive and kicking is a milestone. 

Perhaps that works for the age challenged among us.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Advice needed:
> 
> I've wanted a Speedmaster Professional for a long time. I've finally found one that is the right deal for me and I'm ready to pull the trigger.
> 
> ...


I suppose the milestone could be you finally found a deal that makes sense.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Jack1775 said:


> Do you have any milestones approaching? I was in a similar situation when I purchased my SMPc - no milestones approaching, but was able to get a pretty good deal on one. My wife knew I had been planning to buy one eventually, and after I showed her the discount I could get at the time, she ultimately gave me the green light.
> Have you shown her the actual numbers regarding the deal you can get?


My next "milestone" is my 30th birthday, which is kind of a lame excuse to buy a watch.



Tanjecterly said:


> Or, you could take the approach that every day you are alive and kicking is a milestone.
> 
> Perhaps that works for the age challenged among us.





Jtragic said:


> I suppose the milestone could be you finally found a deal that makes sense.


I love the way you guys think! Seriously though just the deal alone is enough for me. I know that this is one I'm going to keep for the rest of my life.

Besides she even bought me a strap for it, so that should be enough motivation in itself.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Advice needed:
> 
> I've wanted a Speedmaster Professional for a long time. I've finally found one that is the right deal for me and I'm ready to pull the trigger.
> 
> ...


You do know there is a bunch of Ford jokes to be had with this? Like, tell your wife that your mustang hasnt wrecked into a crowd of people, and that in its self is a huge, historic milestone.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

pb9610 said:


> They're the closest thing to a cult the watch world has. They're insistent, even in recommendation scenarios where "Bro, you gotta get a Seiko SARB/SARG/SORBET/SOBRIQUET/SOLILOQUY" neither meet the qualifications of the request, nor make any sense. It's wearying.


Substitute "Glock"for Seiko and you sound like a whole bunch of gun people. Every hobby has factionalism.


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

Elkins45 said:


> Substitute "Glock"for Seiko and you sound like a whole bunch of gun people. Every hobby has factionalism.


You are correct, there is a wonderful parallel between the two groups.


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

Duplicate.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> My next "milestone" is my 30th birthday, which is kind of a lame excuse to buy a watch.
> 
> I love the way you guys think! Seriously though just the deal alone is enough for me. I know that this is one I'm going to keep for the rest of my life.
> 
> Besides she even bought me a strap for it, so that should be enough motivation in itself.


There is no such thing as a lame excuse to buy the watch you will keep for the rest of your life. I have a couple of watches tied to milestones - college graduation, wedding, etc, but I couldn't care less that my SMPc (my most expensive watch) isn't tied to any great achievement. If that will bother you down the road, then I'd suggest you wait. If you're like me and you won't care one bit, then I'd go for it (given the Mrs finally green lights you for it).


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Elkins45 said:


> Substitute "Glock"for Seiko and you sound like a whole bunch of gun people. Every hobby has factionalism.


Or Spyderco.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Not a fan of internal rotating bezels (they make a watch look too big). Nor do I like Butterfly clasps on a bracelet.


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

Ten-Ten said:


> Or Spyderco.


I'm not aware of the knife enthusiasts. Now I imagine a group of Seiko-wearing, Spyderco-wielding, polymer-loving people who deserve dutch rubs every time they interject when it doesn't make sense.

_
"I'm thinking about a new upland shotg"
_
*"Dude, get a Glock 19. Best grip. Close range? Knock those targets down."*

_"Yeah, okay, I'm looking for something to hunt P"_
*
"Yeah, Glock 19, underrated hunting gun. Slides out of your hip. Knock down anything. If it gets through the Glock, you slice that sucker wide open with the Spyderco."*

_"I'm not sure you underst"_

*"If you're an outdoorsman, you need a Seiko SARB. Have to have it. It's Seiko? You know Seiko right? Seiko seiko. Seiko."*

_"I just need a shotg"_
*
"Bro, get a Glock 19, a SARB and a Spyderco. Rangers have the same EDC."*


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

pb9610 said:


> I'm not aware of the knife enthusiasts. Now I imagine a group of Seiko-wearing, Spyderco-wielding, polymer-loving people who deserve dutch rubs every time they interject when it doesn't make sense.
> 
> _
> "I'm thinking about a new upland shotg"
> ...


Well, a real outdoorsman wont carry a mere mortal glock 19, they will have 2 glock 17s, a AR15 with tacticool dual magazines, and a benelli supernova, while wearing a spirngdrive grand seiko, and wearing ugg boots.

(Thats the guy i laugh at while me and my buddies are out in the woods in dickies, a hoodie with walmart 870s, filling tags)


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

A thread I read here today leads me to believe we're supposed to like it when slightly domed crystals are designed in such a way to limit or eliminate that slight distortion at low angles of viewing.

So ... we consider that a bad thing, then? I've always kind of liked it.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I like domes whether it's on a watch or on a woman. Or on the Taj Mahal.

Domes are versatile. Globular and enchanting. They encompass inner worlds.

Bring on the distortion!


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A thread I read here today leads me to believe we're supposed to like it when slightly domed crystals are designed in such a way to limit or eliminate that slight distortion at low angles of viewing.
> 
> So ... we consider that a bad thing, then? I've always kind of liked it.












You mean, like, this is not approved anymore? Oh what has this Forum become...

Side note confession: I came to the conclusion I don't like the color RED on my dials. Flipped two watches because of it. Bought one as a keeper with an orange hand. Always thought I disliked orange. Confusion.

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> I like domes whether it's on a watch or on a woman.


You like bald women?


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

eljay said:


> You like bald women?


Who doesn't?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

LOL. Wrong part of the female anatomy.... but I suspect you knew that. :-d


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

domes are dope AF on watches. thats all i got to say about that.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> LOL. Wrong part of the female anatomy.... but I suspect you knew that. :-d


Ahh yes. I don't mind a good kneecap.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I can't own a watch without lume.

It doesn't have to glow like a flashlight at night - even my Hamilton Thin-O-Matic with its thin, weak sliver of lume (on the hands only, not the dial) is enough to keep me content.

Can't own a watch without a running seconds hand either. Tried it and found I was always having to hold it up to my ear to check if it was still running.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

After spending a lot of time searching for a digital watch with a sunrise/sunset function, I discover that the Pro Trek PRG 270 which I already own has this feature.


Well, there's a bit of a learning curve with these multi-function gadgets - and I've only had it for three years....


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I hate brown dials. EOM.


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Well, a real outdoorsman wont carry a mere mortal glock 19, they will have 2 glock 17s, a AR15 with tacticool dual magazines, and a benelli supernova, while wearing a spirngdrive grand seiko, and wearing ugg boots.
> 
> (Thats the guy i laugh at while me and my buddies are out in the woods in dickies, a hoodie with walmart 870s, filling tags)


Real outdoorsman can kill a grisly up close with toothpick. Then explain that the toothpick was for comedic value, because normally they headbutt them to death.

When they need to know the time, they rip off the left arm of the nearest tourist and read the time off whatever watch they happen to wearing.

They keep the arm to wipe their arse with later. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Ten-Ten said:


> Or Spyderco.


Well, the Paramitary 2 is the greatest folding knife ever made. So in this case it's justified :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> domes are dope AF on watches. thats all i got to say about that.


This might be the dopest then -


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

1. The only reason I keep one watch on the OEM rubber strap is because of the vanilla smell.
2. I lie to my girlfriend if she catches me wearing a new watch and tell her I've always had it.
3. To hide new watches from my girlfriend, I have them shipped an hour away to my moms house.
4. I keep watches in my car and slowly add them into my collection so my girlfriend doesn't notice.


----------



## bwvan (Dec 20, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> I like domes whether it's on a watch or on a woman. Or on the Taj Mahal.
> 
> Domes are versatile. Globular and enchanting. They encompass inner worlds.
> 
> Bring on the distortion!


Huh, huh huh...he said globular...huh huh.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Drewdoog said:


> 1. The only reason I keep one watch on the OEM rubber strap is because of the vanilla smell.
> 2. I lie to my girlfriend if she catches me wearing a new watch and tell her I've always had it.
> 3. To hide new watches from my girlfriend, I have them shipped an hour away to my moms house.
> 4. I keep watches in my car and slowly add them into my collection so my girlfriend doesn't notice.


No, no, no. 2-4 are marriage behaviors when you didn't set the proper tone during courtship. When you're merely dating is the time to establish such behaviors and any other hobbies you have as part of your livelihood so they need no justification should vows be taken in the future.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

So what happens if you get those said hobbies AFTER you get married?!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> So what happens if you get those said hobbies AFTER you get married?!


If you support your spouse's hobbies, they should support yours. Simple.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

jkpa said:


> If you support your spouse's hobbies, they should support yours. Simple.


I agree. My spouse sometimes grumbles about my watches, yet I never say a word about the number of handbags and shoes she has. She doesn't even know how many she has.

Whereas I can tell her _exactly_ how many watches I have.

It's about 12 or 15. Something like that.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Double post.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

_Something like that?_ Yeah.... that's what most guys here say.... something like that. Around that number. The number that's less than wifely trouble.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

saturnine said:


> No, no, no. 2-4 are marriage behaviors when you didn't set the proper tone during courtship. When you're merely dating is the time to establish such behaviors and any other hobbies you have as part of your livelihood so they need no justification should vows be taken in the future.


this.

my girlfriend met me through a friend that was in my car club, our first date she noticed my watch, and said she was into them. pretty much set the tone right there. i spend stupid amounts of money on my trucks, watches and guns(not glocks though or spyderco knives, Springfield and CRKT al the way!) and she spends a stupid amount of money on her watches, trucks, and her silly dog. match made in financial ruin lol


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Tanjecterly said:


> So what happens if you get those said hobbies AFTER you get married?!


You get to enjoy them approximately once a year.


----------



## Tempted (Nov 21, 2017)

1) If I see someone wearing a Rolex, I immediately assume that they are trying to assert their status/wealth.

2) Since joining WUS, I am beginning to understand and appreciate the virtues of Rolex watches, although would never drop that kind of money on one, even if I had it spare.

3) Admission 1) is likely the thought process of 99% of muggles and unfortunately is never going to go away.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Tempted said:


> 1) If I see someone wearing a Rolex, I immediately assume that they are trying to assert their status/wealth.
> 
> 2) Since joining WUS, I am beginning to understand and appreciate the virtues of Rolex watches, although would never drop that kind of money on one, even if I had it spare.
> 
> 3) Admission 1) is likely the thought process of 99% of muggles and unfortunately is never going to go away.


I cannot disagree on this. Especially if the person is below 30, young fella tryna be flashy.

Pardon my English.

Cheers.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> So what happens if you get those said hobbies AFTER you get married?!





saturnine said:


> You get to enjoy them approximately once a year.


Once a year? PFFFFT!
I have enjoyed my wives way more often than "once a year" even after acquiring said hobby.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Anglo Irish said:


> I agree. My spouse sometimes grumbles about my watches, yet I never say a word about the number of handbags and shoes she has. She doesn't even know how many she has.
> 
> Whereas I can tell her _exactly_ how many watches I have.
> 
> It's about 12 or 15. Something like that.


12 or 15? Rookie!

Come back to the thread when you have over 40.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I bought a watch from Evine last week. I feel ashamed.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Rocat said:


> I bought a watch from Evine last week. I feel ashamed.


Care to explain why?

Pardon my English.

Cheers.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Listing from India on ebay pisses the hell out of me.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wearing one today reminds me: I do NOT like vanilla-scented straps!

This thing is a year old at least, and still smells like Grandma's cookies. I remember when I first got it; it stunk up my whole watch drawer.

I understand there are things that can be done to mitigate it, but I'm too busy/lazy for that.

Why vanilla, anyway? Make Aqua Velva-scented straps or something.


----------



## optiblu (May 13, 2016)

You are not alone. On Ebay.com, use filters and select location " North America " . Or ebay.co.uk and select " EU " for European offers.



Tres said:


> Listing from India on ebay pisses the hell out of me.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

optiblu said:


> You are not alone. On Ebay.com, use filters and select location " North America " . Or ebay.co.uk and select " EU " for European offers.


Thats the best i can do. But i somehow admire their audacity to display such watches regardless the fact nobody bids on them.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Tres said:


> Care to explain why?
> 
> Pardon my English.
> 
> Cheers.


Just because they hawk (sell) their stuff on a dedicated tv channel.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Rocat said:


> I bought a watch from Evine last week. I feel ashamed.


Do it all the time. Nothing to be ashamed about man >hugs<


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> my wives


Utah?


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Tres said:


> Listing from India on ebay pisses the hell out of me.


Not being able to search eBay by country pisses me off.

I want to be able to search worldwide *except never EVER show me ANY watch in India*. Then I might go further and exclude China (too many $2 garbage watches clogging up the listings) and Philippines (not nearly as blatant as India, but a definite source of franken-watches.)

Seeing the whole world OR the US and Canada is crap (from my geography-- others have similar limitations.) Those are my two least restrictive choices-- all the terrible Indian watches included or miss out on everything elsewhere on earth.


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> I want to be able to search worldwide *except never EVER show me ANY watch in India*.


This is ebay's fault in the first place. I consistently report fakes and frahnkensteen watches. They're taken down for a day and re-listed the next day. eBay doesn't care because there's a sucker out there waiting to buy a bright yellow Edox and eBay gets a cut.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

OvrSteer said:


> Not being able to search eBay by country pisses me off.
> 
> I want to be able to search worldwide *except never EVER show me ANY watch in India*. Then I might go further and exclude China (too many $2 garbage watches clogging up the listings) and Philippines (not nearly as blatant as India, but a definite source of franken-watches.)
> 
> Seeing the whole world OR the US and Canada is crap (from my geography-- others have similar limitations.) Those are my two least restrictive choices-- all the terrible Indian watches included or miss out on everything elsewhere on earth.


My best practice in ebaying is go to ebay for specific country and choose that country only for the location.
Or just go full blast by choosing worldwide with a slight adjustment in the price range.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

I have a saved search for Fortis watches in ebay that excludes the following words:
vintage
vitage
vinatge
jahrgang
stylish
"25 jewels"
17 (to cover all variants and misspellings of "17 jewels")

...which excludes most of the Indian redials and other assorted nonsense. It doesn't weed out the fake classic fliegers though and I've given up reporting those. Ebay is obviously ZFG when it comes to low end counterfeiting.

Also "precimax", which is to exclude a completely separate (and otherwise legitimate) watch company that apparently decided to infringe the Fortis trademark for some reason.

And even after all of this, the listings are still polluted with things that are obviously in the wrong category, such as straps and spare parts. Ebay doesn't have an email address you can complain to any more. ZFG.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

We're stuck with the monster we have because they're so large it smothers all competition :-(

Unrelated to watches, my wife bought something from an ebay seller that she thought was no longer made. Long story short, it *is* still being made, but with different branding-- same exact thing, same Chinese factory but if you go by the name, the old product is no more. If you know what the new branding is, it's easy to find. She didn't know this (and neither did I.) She needed two pieces to fix a broken old set and paid a guy a premium for what she thought were out-of-stock, no longer made items.

He just drop-shipped us the new version from Home Depot at a fairly significant markup.

And the guy's a power seller so it takes 7 days after receipt before you can leave negative feedback. Just the threat of negative feedback got him to cop to what he was doing and pay back the difference between the much lower Home Depot price and what he charged, but this is what negative feedback is FOR. This guy knows what he's doing and buyers should be warned... but nooooooo. Gotta follow the eBay rules :roll::roll::roll::-|:-|:-|


----------



## optiblu (May 13, 2016)

Well, try to log on ebay.co.uk for European offers ( use filters ).



OvrSteer said:


> Not being able to search eBay by country pisses me off.
> 
> I want to be able to search worldwide *except never EVER show me ANY watch in India*. Then I might go further and exclude China (too many $2 garbage watches clogging up the listings) and Philippines (not nearly as blatant as India, but a definite source of franken-watches.)
> 
> Seeing the whole world OR the US and Canada is crap (from my geography-- others have similar limitations.) Those are my two least restrictive choices-- all the terrible Indian watches included or miss out on everything elsewhere on earth.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

optiblu said:


> Well, try to log on ebay.co.uk for European offers ( use filters ).


Then repeat on ebay.ca? ebay.au? ebay.mx? ebay.jp?

It's all a pain that doesn't need to exist. I almost never buy watches on eBay, and honestly their weak search toolset is part of the reason why.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

OvrSteer said:


> We're stuck with the monster we have because they're so large it smothers all competition :-(
> 
> Unrelated to watches, my wife bought something from an ebay seller that she thought was no longer made. Long story short, it *is* still being made, but with different branding-- same exact thing, same Chinese factory but if you go by the name, the old product is no more. If you know what the new branding is, it's easy to find. She didn't know this (and neither did I.) She needed two pieces to fix a broken old set and paid a guy a premium for what she thought were out-of-stock, no longer made items.
> 
> ...


Also unrelated to watches, but related to the sh!! ¥ness that is fleabay, trycbuying quality car parts, especially custom stuff. I have several friends that are into the import car scene, and some of the stuff they show on my ebay is laughable


----------



## Tempted (Nov 21, 2017)

I once bought an Oakley watch for about £350 because I thought it looked badass. I still have it today but don't wear it.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Tempted said:


> I once bought an Oakley watch for about £350 because I thought it looked badass. I still have it today but don't wear it.


I once sold a $20 junk to a fellow in Italy for $450+.
It was a bidding war on the bay, so what could I do.
The heart wants what the heart wants, and WILL HAVE IT!!! especially when the brain is so ignorant.

I felt so guilty (not really) I sent him an extra rubber strap.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Purchased a Bulova Moon Watch on amazon for $400. The watch was perfect and brand new. 

The price dropped to $360 so I sent that one back and rebought it at $360. 

Then I found it on Jacobtime for $327 the next day, so I bought that one too. I figured I’d wait until the one from Amazon came in just in case, since Jacobtime doesn’t have the greatest reviews. 

Both watches arrive. Jacobtime sent me a Bulova Marine Star chrono, the completely wrong Watch. 

The Bulova from Amazon comes to me missing the special edition booklet on the history of the watch, which is basically the whole reason why I bought it in the first place. 

Moral of the story is, $40 isn’t worth it.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

I convinced myself to buy a watch I was on the fence about because the numbers in the movement matched my birthday. I took it as a sign...


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

How many of you can claim to still have their first watch EVER!
Here is mine at the generous case size of 34 mm! and yes it was a Casio ( I had it for 40+ years).








Talk about "scratch resistant ".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk








On a second thought: I just started a new thread under " first love".


----------



## ZuluTimeAlpha (Dec 11, 2017)

I'm relatively new to the site but I've been lurking for a while and it's hard to resist a place to say what I really think about stuff, so without further ado... 

- I'm not impressed by Rolex watches at all. Mechanically, I know they're excellent, but from an aesthetic appearance they're incredibly boring and look so much like a "Generic Watch" I'm mystified as to why people spend upwards of $10,000 on one. Similarly, when I see a Rolex on someone's wrist out in the wild, my first assumption is that they're showing off how they have an expensive luxury watch, not that they bought it for its superior timekeeping and function.

- I love Chronographs, despite having no use for that function. I find myself timing everyday things like "How long does the kettle take to boil" or "How long is the washing machine cycle" just so I can tell myself I do actually use the function.

- People's SOTC pics of their high-end watch collections make me feel very ambivalent. One one hand, they're beautiful watches the owner has worked very hard to pay for and they should be able to enjoy the results of their work. It's also very nice of them to share these lovely pieces with the community. On the other hand, when you've got a collection of Omega Speedmaster Professional watches that's worth as much as a luxury car, idly wondering about which $5000+ watch you should add to the collection when you go to the shops later does come across as somewhat... disconnected.

- I honestly don't care about the +/- seconds per day on a mechanical watch. As long as it's within a minute or so, that's fine for me.

- I think the whole "CONUS only" thing on sale ads is extremely insular and needlessly limiting. It's really not hard to mail stuff overseas, and if it's going to cost more than mailing stuff within the US then either the buyer can pay for it or the seller can, in the interests of good business relations, take the hit on the extra $10 or whatever it costs to send something as small as a watch to most civilised countries.

- Similarly, Paypal fees etc are the seller's problem, not the buyer's. Do your own maths and work out what it's all going to cost, price accordingly, and give your buyers one all-inclusive price.

- There's nothing wrong with homage watches. The "originals" often cost vast sums of money which the average person will never have available for a watch, so there's no problem with a different brand releasing a more affordable version as long as they're upfront about it not being from the higher-end brand.

- Finally, I _really_ don't like the term "WIS" (Watch Idiot Savant) for obsessive watch enthusiasts. It doesn't really convey anything, and doesn't accurately represent the stereotype people are trying to convey. In the model aeroplane/armour community, obsessives are known as "Rivet Counters" (because they count the number of rivets represented on the plastic kit and compare it to the real vehicle), which pretty accurately sums up the anorak-like behaviour of people Taking Their Hobby Very Seriously Indeed. Surely we, as a community, can find a much better and more apt description for Obsessive OCD Watch Enthusiast than "WIS"?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

ZuluTimeAlpha said:


> I'm relatively new to the site but I've been lurking for a while and it's hard to resist a place to say what I really think about stuff, so without further ado...
> 
> - I'm not impressed by Rolex watches at all. Mechanically, I know they're excellent, but from an aesthetic appearance they're incredibly boring and look so much like a "Generic Watch" I'm mystified as to why people spend upwards of $10,000 on one. Similarly, when I see a Rolex on someone's wrist out in the wild, my first assumption is that they're showing off how they have an expensive luxury watch, not that they bought it for its superior timekeeping and function.
> 
> ...


I think you already hit on the term: Obsessive Watch Enthusiasts. Or OWE. Which you likely will do if you stay in this hobby.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

watchout said:


> How many of you can claim to still have their first watch EVER!


Yes I still have my old Timex. Also about 34mm but I'm not sure. Haven't clapped eyes on it in years. It's at my parent's house about 4000 miles away.

Edited to add: it'll be 40 years old next August.


----------



## ZuluTimeAlpha (Dec 11, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I think you already hit on the term: Obsessive Watch Enthusiasts. Or OWE. Which you likely will do if you stay in this hobby.


 I definitely think Obsessive Watch Enthusiast (OWE) conveys the nuance better - So I shall start to use that in preference to WIS, I think


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

How about OWL? (Obsessive Watch Lover).

Also it makes us sound wise, which is something I'm rarely accused of being when it comes to watches.


----------



## ZuluTimeAlpha (Dec 11, 2017)

Anglo Irish said:


> How about OWL? (Obsessive Watch Lover).
> 
> Also it makes us sound wise, which is something I'm rarely accused of being when it comes to watches.


That works too! The main thing is it conveys the anorak-level obsession over things that don't really bother the average person, but matter to the True Enthusiasts of the world.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Anglo Irish said:


> How about OWL? (Obsessive Watch Lover).
> 
> Also it makes us sound wise, which is something I'm rarely accused of being when it comes to watches.


I myself prefer WOG (Watch Obsessed Goon), but someone from Australia told me the word has another meaning that I wasn't aware of.
Oh these politically correctional times!!


----------



## ZuluTimeAlpha (Dec 11, 2017)

I've never met a cheap cask wine that was obsessed with watches, that's for sure


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

ZuluTimeAlpha said:


> I'm relatively new to the site but I've been lurking for a while and it's hard to resist a place to say what I really think about stuff, so without further ado...
> 
> - I'm not impressed by Rolex watches at all. Mechanically, I know they're excellent, but from an aesthetic appearance they're incredibly boring and look so much like a "Generic Watch" I'm mystified as to why people spend upwards of $10,000 on one. Similarly, when I see a Rolex on someone's wrist out in the wild, my first assumption is that they're showing off how they have an expensive luxury watch, not that they bought it for its superior timekeeping and function.
> 
> ...


Well said, Sir. Very well said.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

I worked harder on my watch spreadsheet today than I did on any actual work this month.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I tried to like Bulova watches with their sweeping second hand. But I can't. The cases are too big and too polished and why does the watch face need to be so big?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ZuluTimeAlpha said:


> I love Chronographs, despite having no use for that function.


Because you capitalized the letter C in Chronograph -- I misread that as "I love Chronopolis, despite having no use for that function."

I found myself simultaneously confused, and agreeing.

Sigh.


----------



## ZuluTimeAlpha (Dec 11, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Because you capitalized the letter C in Chronograph -- I misread that as "I love Chronopolis, despite having no use for that function."
> 
> I found myself simultaneously confused, and agreeing.
> 
> Sigh.


If it makes you feel any better, I Love Lamp too.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I confess to being really annoyed when I hear a sports/casual watch referred to as a dress watch.

Some people seem to think that if a watch doesn't have a dive bezel or a ton of lume then it must be a dress watch.

It grinds my gears to an irrational degree. Maybe I need to stop visiting f2.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Double post.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I think watches without a ton of lume are useless. So once I find out that it's weak or nonexistent which seems to be applicable for the low end of the affordable, it's dead to me. 

Dress watches are completely useless. You can't even see the time when you're stuck at the opera and the singer is screeching her lungs out and can't even figure out how long the torture will last.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I believe I have finally crossed to the dark side of the Force...
I finally admitted to myself that I am enjoying my automatics far more than my quartz. Therefore it is time to purge all of my quartz with the exception of my fav ana/digi and my fav analog.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

NightOwl said:


> Who doesn't?


I spent 5 minutes trying to find this picture and figure out why this ugly crazy thing was posted here! Stop showing up on my Tapatalk favorites, damn you!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^^ It's all about the domes, my man. Follow the domes.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't like black leather straps. Or black leather anything for that matter.

My Nomos has a black cordovan strap. But it looks a deep brown, so that's OK.


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

I LIKE the Spinnaker sail logo. 

The rest of the collection, especially the new Fluess, is drab and boring.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> .....I finally admitted to myself that I am enjoying my automatics far more than my quartz. Therefore it is time to purge all of my quartz with the exception of my fav ana/digi and my fav analog.


You really are a lot of fun to watch, Cap'n. ;^)


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Ten-Ten said:


> You really are a lot of fun to watch, Cap'n. ;^)


Tell me about it. All the 007 is really doing is having me purge quicjer than I anticipated. However I am far more comfortable with autos than ever before.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I recently burnt something I was cooking. When my other half complained I responded with "This wouldn't have happened if you'd let me buy that Longines Chronograph."


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Anglo Irish said:


> I recently burnt something I was cooking. When my other half complained I responded with "This wouldn't have happened if you'd let me buy that Longines Chronograph."


Nice. I appreciate the thinking and effort. (And I won't tell her that a dive bezel actually works better for cooking.)


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Ten-Ten said:


> Nice. I appreciate the thinking and effort. (And I won't tell her that a dive bezel actually works better for cooking.)


She wouldn't believe that one either. :-(


----------



## JoeRN (Sep 29, 2017)

I like micro brands. But it seems lately that all the pics I’m seeing are of ridiculously oversized bronze divers with large bolts or rivets, boasting pointless depth ratings, and I feel like I’m looking through an Invicta catalogue.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

It's been an interesting year horologically, I went from a collection of 12 affordables to a collection of 4 entry-level luxury watches (2k/3k). While I enjoy my watches, I'm not overwhelmed by the quality. Certainly not to the tune of what I spent. 
Docvail mentioned once (by my recollection) essentially that a good $500 microbrand watch isn't outclassed by the big brands until they get out of the $2k range. I thoroughly agree in my experience. Thankfully the examples I chose hold their value well, as I may well move back to affordables.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I keep on checking a strap maker to see if he's introduced new versions of his strap. The website says several different versions are coming so I'm impatiently waiting.

Speaking of impatiently waiting, I'm also waiting for a website to become active and for me to check out the offerings of a particular watch brand. 

Sometimes I think to be a watch collector (or hobbyist), you need to learn to play the long game.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Anglo Irish said:


> I recently burnt something I was cooking. When my other half complained I responded with "This wouldn't have happened if you'd let me buy that Longines Chronograph."


At least you were cooking,
I was on the can for, oh, I dunno, like, 3 hours, all because I had NO sense of time passing.

By the time we got to the theater, the movie was over, and all the restaurants were closing.

_"It's all because I don't have a decent rattrapante dammit!!"_ I told her.

_"What? Oh, just shut yer rat trap, you pansy!"_ she says.


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

I love seiko watches. I have 3 skx’s, old samurai, new samurai and hanker for a cocktail time.

But I never liked the turtles.

Anyway, several pints into a philosophical evening, I think to myself “everyone else seems to like them. Order one and give it a go, maybe you missed the point.”

A week later, I totally get why people love them. Don’t know what put me off. What a nice watch! Mine even has the bezel/indeces/chapter ring aligned. Which I believe is a known issue.

Moral: seiko still rock and I should consider all things before dismissing them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> But I never liked the turtles.


I confess that I liked them more before there were new ones.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Christmas would be a lot easier and fun for me if my family would wear watches. 

Instead, shopping is like no, no, not that, no, hmm..................gift card.


----------



## ZuluTimeAlpha (Dec 11, 2017)

Tanker G1 said:


> Christmas would be a lot easier and fun for me if my family would wear watches.
> 
> Instead, shopping is like no, no, not that, no, hmm..................gift card.


I feel your pain. Most of my family either have a watch they're very happy with (and can't understand why you'd want more than one), or work in industries where a G-Shock is pretty much the only realistic option. Fortunately, they're pretty easy to buy for otherwise, which helps.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Christmas would be a lot easier and fun if the watches I see and order are instantaneously transported to my wrist.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

are my tastes just more refined or the watches for sale at the mall retailers getting worse?? over all... 

also.. never go to the mall on the friday before xmas... super irritating...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

atarione said:


> are my tastes just more refined or the watches for sale at the mall retailers getting worse?? over all...
> 
> also.. never go to the mall on the friday before xmas... super irritating...


How long were you stuck in traffic getting to the mall and then leaving the mall? lol

Nothing worse than getting stuck in traffic and then realizing you should've gone to the restroom at the food court before leaving. That's the absolute worse.

Don't you just love those lazy people who will block the row with their car and their blinker waiting to get a close space because they're to lazy to walk an extra 50 feet. And you are stuck behind them and can't go around them.

Oh, and slow walkers in a crowed mall. Get out of my way you lazy people! I was already behind you in the parking lot!

I feel better now.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Rocat said:


> How long were you stuck in traffic getting to the mall and then leaving the mall? lol
> 
> Nothing worse than getting stuck in traffic and then realizing you should've gone to the restroom at the food court before leaving. That's the absolute worse.
> 
> ...


Well... honestly partly by luck and partly by sort of knowing the area.. I got right in and found a nice end spot (so as to minimize the chance of anyone dinging the doors of my truck =p ... honestly due to a couple old injuries.. I probably am the slow walker in your way... =\ don't worry the store will be there when you get there =)

I was concerned about getting out but the combination of truck (trucks seems to be good for convincing people not to get in the way of truck??) / traffic police guiding traffic in/out made getting out a 2 minute process..


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

atarione said:


> Well... honestly partly by luck and partly by sort of knowing the area.. I got right in and found a nice end spot (so as to minimize the chance of anyone dinging the doors of my truck =p ... honestly due to a couple old injuries.. I probably am the slow walker in your way... =\ don't worry the store will be there when you get there =)
> 
> I was concerned about getting out but the combination of truck (trucks seems to be good for convincing people not to get in the way of truck??) / traffic police guiding traffic in/out made getting out a 2 minute process..


Yep. Drivinf a hummer H2, and looking like you will tear someones face off seems to keep a$$holes out of the way.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Rocat said:


> Nothing worse than getting stuck in traffic and then realizing you should've gone to the restroom at the food court before leaving. That's the absolute worse.


Y'all complainin about traffic and stuff? PFFFT! And now bathroom? At the food court? During Christmas shopping mayhem?
Hell, that's the best time !
I enjoy it a lot.

You can just hang out there for no reason and harmlessly freak a lot of people out.
Examples:

1. (_YOU are already in the stall_) "Hey big boy, wanna check out my fancy Rat Trap Panty (rattrapante)? Come in here , and I'll show ya." Wink.

2. (_At the urinal_) "Wanna pull my crown?"

4. (_At the urinal_) "Wanna touch the supple leather of the strap holding my bomber?"

Etc.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Somehow I envision Chronopolis getting pulled over and having a conversation with Paul Blart, the mall cop.

That's almost a movie in itself.



Chronopolis said:


> Y'all complainin about traffic and stuff? PFFFT! And now bathroom? At the food court? During Christmas shopping mayhem?
> Hell, that's the best time !
> I enjoy it a lot.
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I confess that I don't care about a movement's beats per minute.

I just want it to keep beating, that's all.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

I hate snap on watch backs: I managed to shatter the glass on the back of my Certina!.

I should have sent it in for adjustment (it was running fast and still under warranty). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Ha! How funny! This exact model was my daily companion and only watch for about five years of my life. It was actually my fifth watch. I no longer have it or any of my first four watches, although I do still own the bracelet from my fourth watch, a digital Casio.

It feels odd to see this again - looks pretty good 



watchout said:


> How many of you can claim to still have their first watch EVER!
> Here is mine at the generous case size of 34 mm! and yes it was a Casio ( I had it for 40+ years).
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I was saving for a watch which was a little on the expensive side.

It came out a couple of years ago and was a Limited Edition.

I was prevaricating because even though I liked it, I was having a hard time justifying the expense.

Now, after searching just about everywhere online I find it's sold out.

Rather than feeling regretful, I'm actually relieved that the temptation has finally disappeared.

Perhaps I didn't like it as much as I thought.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

I accept that I will potentially miss out on some cool watches that are offered for pre-order only or pre-order then out of stock quickly. Generally, if I can't have a watch in my hands within a week or so of putting money towards it, I'm not interested.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Rocat said:


> How long were you stuck in traffic getting to the mall and then leaving the mall? lol
> 
> Nothing worse than getting stuck in traffic and then realizing you should've gone to the restroom at the food court before leaving. That's the absolute worse.
> 
> ...


For me, the most irritating are the jackasses who will pull into the middle of an intersection and just sit their dumb @$$ there like they don't realize they are the problem!

'Traffic must be bad today, I should just go and sit in the middle of this busy intersection until it clears up. I'm sure I won't be bringing the other 9 lanes to a grinding halt by my idiotic actions!'

"The two most important days in your life is the day you are born, and the day you find out why." -Mark Twain


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> Somehow I envision Chronopolis getting pulled over and having a conversation with Paul Blart, the mall cop.
> 
> That's almost a movie in itself.


Note to self: Call Harvey W and arrange a lunch. No chicks tho.


----------



## MaverickMCS (Sep 26, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The place where you come clean about a watch fact about yourself that may shock and outrage the masses...


I really like Astroavia designs, and more often than not I find myself wondering if I should get another one (If I find a cheap OS80 one I will probably pull the trigger).


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I silently judge those who say they "aren't a bracelet guy."

Especially if they add that they are "a NATO guy."

(Wow, I found this thread on Page 3, with last post 3 days ago! Is the Old Girl finally ready to go out to pasture?)


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm not sure how people made it through the holidays with family prior to the smartphone.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I silently judge those who say they "aren't a bracelet guy."
> 
> Especially if they add that they are "a NATO guy."
> 
> (Wow, I found this thread on Page 3, with last post 3 days ago! Is the Old Girl finally ready to go out to pasture?)


I used to be a bracelet guy. Now I am a nato guy.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tippinglibra (Dec 28, 2017)

I find normal stainless steel bracelets too flashy. And when they are hollow and light, it eats my wrist hair. When they are solid and well made, I feel like I'm wearing a brick on my wrist. I also find nato straps fussy for normal wear.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

saturnine said:


> I'm not sure how people made it through the holidays with family prior to the smartphone.


The 3 J: Jack Jimmy and Jose.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I silently judge those who say they "aren't a bracelet guy."
> 
> Especially if they add that they are "a NATO guy."
> 
> (Wow, I found this thread on Page 3, with last post 3 days ago! Is the Old Girl finally ready to go out to pasture?)


Im both, and rubber and leather......


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> I used to be a bracelet guy. Now I am a nato guy.


Can you feel my judgement, through cyberspace?


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Can you feel my judgement, through cyberspace?


I hate bracelets, I hate NATOs, I hate leather. (But I hate leather only 10 months of the year, the 10 months I can't wear it because I live in the tropics.)

I am a Perlon guy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Earl Grey said:


> I hate bracelets, I hate NATOs, I hate leather. (But I hate leather only 10 months of the year, the 10 months I can't wear it because I live in the tropics.)
> 
> I am a Perlon guy.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I like them all, but (watch specifics aside) leather most for aesthetics and comfort and bracelets next for the easy combination of looks and functionality.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Earl Grey said:


> I hate bracelets, I hate NATOs, I hate leather. (But I hate leather only 10 months of the year, the 10 months I can't wear it because I live in the tropics.)
> 
> I am a Perlon guy.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Tried a perlon. Just dodnt feel substantial enough for me.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Tried a perlon. Just dodnt feel substantial enough for me.


I've always thought the same. Clockwork Synergy has a "double-weave" perlon that does looks beefier. I'm tempted to try one and find out.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Here is a gripe of mine. I do not mind in for sale posts where the seller states that they want CONUS or CONEU, etc. They are the seller and make their own preferences. But I cannot tolerate where they say to add +3% for fees or whatnot. Just give me a flat out price. You could even be selling my grail of an Omega SMP 2265.80 in mint condition foe $20 + 3% for fees and I will not buy it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Any mention of "+ x% fees" and "Net to me" is code for "I am a big POO C who will likely go hysterical over some other tiny minor issue down the road."
Nope. Don't care how much I want what they're selling. Not doing business with castrated people like that.



Capt Obvious said:


> Here is a gripe of mine. I do not mind in for sale posts where the seller states that they want CONUS or CONEU, etc. They are the seller and make their own preferences. But I cannot tolerate where they say to add +3% for fees or whatnot. Just give me a flat out price. You could even be selling my grail of an Omega SMP 2265.80 in mint condition foe $20 + 3% for fees and I will not buy it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Any mention of "+ x% fees" and "Net to me" is code for "I am a big POO C who will likely go hysterical over some other tiny minor issue down the road."
> Nope. Don't care how much I want what they're selling. Not doing business with castrated people like that.


Could not have stated that better myself.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Capt Obvious said:


> Could not have stated that better myself.


Dang right, son, you couldn't... cuz... only Chropo can say it so nicely... for you. ;-)

BTW, Shouldn't ya be getting busy with your Seiko mod projects? :-!


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Dang right, son, you couldn't... cuz... only Chropo can say it so nicely... for you. ;-)
> 
> BTW, Shouldn't ya be getting busy with your Seiko mod projects? :-!


Just as soon as I get some quiet time away from the wife & kiddo.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> Here is a gripe of mine. I do not mind in for sale posts where the seller states that they want CONUS or CONEU, etc. They are the seller and make their own preferences. But I cannot tolerate where they say to add +3% for fees or whatnot. Just give me a flat out price. You could even be selling my grail of an Omega SMP 2265.80 in mint condition foe $20 + 3% for fees and I will not buy it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Chronopolis said:


> Any mention of "+ x% fees" and "Net to me" is code for "I am a big POO C who will likely go hysterical over some other tiny minor issue down the road."
> Nope. Don't care how much I want what they're selling. Not doing business with castrated people like that.





Capt Obvious said:


> Could not have stated that better myself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I think I mentioned this early in the thread, but it's worth repeating.

I have turned away from what would have been a sure purchase because I can't be bothered with taking the time to figure out YOUR sale price...+ the attitude is a put off


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I second or third the above mentions.

Any "net to me" language is an instant turn off even though it may be my grail or something I am looking to purchase.

Not willing to deal with that attitude. Life's too short.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> I second or third the above mentions.
> 
> Any "net to me" language is an instant turn off even though it may be my grail or something I am looking to purchase.
> 
> Not willing to deal with that attitude. Life's too short.


Precisely. Forgive my spelling as I may be slightly past inebriated. Wgat is so damn difficult about saying "If you wish to purchase this watch from me, pay me $X?"
It's so simple a politician can do it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I believe that making the Buyer pay PayPal fees is against Forum rules. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I have discovered this past week that if I do not take a WRUW picture then I spend less time on WUS. I also don't care which watch I wear as I'm not as concerned if I "wore that watch yesterday and can't wear it again". Although, technically I could wear a different watch each day of a month and never repeat my collection.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> Precisely. Forgive my spelling as I may be slightly past inebriated. Wgat is so damn difficult about saying "If you wish to purchase this watch from me, pay me $X?"
> It's so simple a politician can do it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Politicians can only docthings rhat line their pockets tho......


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> Here is a gripe of mine. I do not mind in for sale posts where the seller states that they want CONUS or CONEU, etc. They are the seller and make their own preferences. But I cannot tolerate where they say to add +3% for fees or whatnot. Just give me a flat out price. You could even be selling my grail of an Omega SMP 2265.80 in mint condition foe $20 + 3% for fees and I will not buy it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Chronopolis said:


> Any mention of "+ x% fees" and "Net to me" is code for "I am a big POO C who will likely go hysterical over some other tiny minor issue down the road."
> Nope. Don't care how much I want what they're selling. Not doing business with castrated people like that.


The only reason why I think a lot of sellers say +x is to differentiate between a "cash" (friends and family) price and a "credit" (plus fees price). Would you look at it any different if they said "my price is $1500 but I'll take $1450 for a friends and family pay"? Or "friends and family less 3%"?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Rocat said:


> I believe that making the Buyer pay PayPal fees is against Forum rules. But I could be wrong.


You are correct. It is forbidden.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

johnny action said:


> You are correct. It is forbidden.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And yet, members still do it.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Rocat said:


> And yet, members still do it.


Waddatellya? Cuz... they R POO C's...


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Waddatellya? Cuz... they R POO C's...


You mean "pussies?"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

When I get a new watch with a screw down crown, I’m super anxious about how tight it is. 

For the first week of ownership, I check the crown at least 3 times a day - loosening and tightening it to make sure is neither too loose or too tight.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I discovered am mostly a Nato kind of guy. I went through a phase of buying quite a few leather straps a couple of years ago. But 10 months out of a year I am in Cargo Shorts, tennis shoes, and a t-shirt/golf shirt. And a leather strap seems out of place for a tennis shoes and a t-shirt.

I buy watches with bracelets when I can but find that after I size them, I remove the bracelet and put on a Nato strap or a rubber strap. Out of all my watches, there are only three that are on stock bracelets; SKX-781 Orange Monster, SRP-481 Mini Monster, and the INOX.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Rocat said:


> I discovered am mostly a Nato kind of guy. I went through a phase of buying quite a few leather straps a couple of years ago. But 10 months out of a year I am in Cargo Shorts, tennis shoes, and a t-shirt/golf shirt. And a leather strap seems out of place for a tennis shoes and a t-shirt.
> 
> I buy watches with bracelets when I can but find that after I size them, I remove the bracelet and put on a Nato strap or a rubber strap. Out of all my watches, there are only three that are on stock bracelets; SKX-781 Orange Monster, SRP-481 Mini Monster, and the INOX.


Is the INOX bracelet really that good?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Capt Obvious said:


> Is the INOX bracelet really that good?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


IMO, not really. It's not bad, but it doesn't have any micro adjustments such as my Divers have. Thankfully it has a ton of half links ( I'm looking at you Bulova and your stupid butterfly clasp) that are good and the links adjust pretty easily. The bracelet will take a little getting used to. I removed 3(?) links and it fits snug on my left wrist and a tad loose on my right wrist so I wear it on my right. I'm a lefty but typically wear watches on my left as that was what I did for years and it stuck. Very few watches feel good on the right wrist and this one does just fine.

You have to be careful removing the watch from your wrist, otherwise you could drop the watch and be standing there crying like this...










That weird clasp goes through the 12 O'clock bracelet and then folds back over on its self just feels wrong. I understand why I see so many INOX on leather or Nato straps.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Rocat said:


> IMO, not really. It's not bad, but it doesn't have any micro adjustments such as my Divers have. Thankfully it has a ton of half links ( I'm looking at you Bulova and your stupid butterfly clasp) that are good and the links adjust pretty easily. The bracelet will take a little getting used to. I removed 3(?) links and it fits snug on my left wrist and a tad loose on my right wrist so I wear it on my right. I'm a lefty but typically wear watches on my left as that was what I did for years and it stuck. Very few watches feel good on the right wrist and this one does just fine.
> 
> You have to be careful removing the watch from your wrist, otherwise you could drop the watch and be standing there crying like this...
> 
> ...


Gotcha, sell the bracelet without unwrapping it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Quite sure it's already mentioned, but worth repeating:

I am irked by folks and ads that state "pictures are a part of the description", yet post crappy pics and offer no or very little worded description of the item. Additionally, they top it off with "no refund or return".


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Recently, I found my Citizen BN0151 that I had considered selling a few months ago. Actually I did sell it, but was never paid... Anyhow life got hectic with the holidays and I forgot about it.

The thing is that I feel like I have to wear it all the time because it is solar. I know that the battery can easily go for a couple months without wearing it. But I feel like I'm almost forced to wear it over my other watches.

I also know that this sounds insane.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> Recently, I found my Citizen BN0151 that I had considered selling a few months ago. Actually I did sell it, but was never paid... Anyhow life got hectic with the holidays and I forgot about it.
> 
> The thing is that I feel like I have to wear it all the time because it is solar. I know that the battery can easily go for a couple months without wearing it. But I feel like I'm almost forced to wear it over my other watches.
> 
> ...


I have 5 solar and 1 kinetic that cause me (probably unnecessary) worry.....I feel your pain. So in an effort to quell my concerns, I put the solar watches on the windowsill and the kinetic on a toothbrush charger the 1st of every month for a day.......

My wife thinks I'm nuts........


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I have many Eco-Drives, and a couple of Seiko solars. I find if I give them a full-day sun bath, either on the wrist or on a window sill, every two to three months, they keep running no problem.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

My only solar lives on a north facing window sill. I can't remember the last time I wore it.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

I have 2 solar watches, and i wear em once every week or 10 days each


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

That said, i would like to get a watchbox with LEDs in the lid to keep them in, to keep them charged


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

Rocat said:


> I have discovered this past week that if I do not take a WRUW picture then I spend less time on WUS. I also don't care which watch I wear as I'm not as concerned if I "wore that watch yesterday and can't wear it again". Although, technically I could wear a different watch each day of a month and never repeat my collection.


I actually made your first two discoveries about myself only last month. I can't wear a watch back to back days when I post in WRUW and during the holidays, I was wearing my gift watches a lot, so I didn't post. I noticed when I did that, that I didn't have my standard morning routine of coming on here, uploading my wrist shot, etc...

I don't know if I think coming on here less is a good or a bad thing, but my wallet probably thinks it's good.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

ctentzeras said:


> I actually made your first two discoveries about myself only last month. I can't wear a watch back to back days when I post in WRUW and during the holidays, I was wearing my gift watches a lot, so I didn't post. I noticed when I did that, that I didn't have my standard morning routine of coming on here, uploading my wrist shot, etc...
> 
> I don't know if I think coming on here less is a good or a bad thing, but my wallet probably thinks it's good.


Exactly what I noticed as well. I wore my Casio MDV-106 for 4 days in a row and felt no need to jump on WUS and show everybody. I even put up three watches for sale and have made a commitment to myself to not buy any watches in January.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Tried a perlon. Just dodnt feel substantial enough for me.


Yeah, it doesn't work for heavy watches. Otherwise the breathability and almost infinite adjustability are hard too beat.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I just completed a trade for a Victorinox INOX. After I made the trade I had hopes that I wouldn't like the INOX so I could flip it for another watch that I have my eye on.

INOX arrived today, the only thing I dislike about it is the lume. I am a lume whore.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ZuluTimeAlpha (Dec 11, 2017)

Capt Obvious said:


> INOX arrived today, the only thing I dislike about it is the lume. I am a lume whore.


I know the feeling - if the lume on a watch can't distract low-flying aircraft, I feel a bit disappointed by it.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Bought a watch to flip, fell in love with it, and someone just bought it. 

That’s gotta be the most bittersweet feeling.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Putting my watch spreadsheet in alphabetical order by manufacturer this morning made me realize I can get all the way to 'I' before I don't have anything:

A: Alpina
B: Bulova
C: Citizen
D: Dan Henry
E: Edox
F: Fossil
G: Glycine
H: Hamilton
I: 

Looks like I have to get an Invicta ;-)


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Tanker G1 said:


> Putting my watch spreadsheet in alphabetical order by manufacturer this morning made me realize I can get all the way to 'I' before I don't have anything:
> 
> A: Alpina
> B: Bulova
> ...


While I don't have anything against the more conservative of the invictas (the 8926 primarily), Ingersoll comes to mind. I think you can beat Sue Grafton and make it all the way to Z! I'd love to see your SOTC pic "from Alpina to Zenith!"

"The two most important days in your life is the day you are born, and the day you find out why." -Mark Twain


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Tanker G1 said:


> Putting my watch spreadsheet in alphabetical order by manufacturer this morning made me realize I can get all the way to 'I' before I don't have anything:
> 
> A: Alpina
> B: Bulova
> ...


Get an IWC, that would be epic.


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> Putting my watch spreadsheet in alphabetical order by manufacturer this morning made me realize I...


Have WAY too many watches.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

pb9610 said:


> Have WAY too many watches.


You're not wrong...


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

pb9610 said:


> Have WAY too many watches.


no such thing.


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

Tanker G1 said:


> You're not wrong...
> 
> View attachment 12785871


Time to sort them by alphabetical order, keep the unused letter spots blank, and then you'll know what you still have to fill in...

:-d


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Tanker G1 said:


> You're not wrong...
> 
> View attachment 12785871


The filename


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Every time I see the "Please update your account to enable 3rd party hosting" image in old forum threads, I hate Photobucket just a little bit more. :-|


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> Putting my watch spreadsheet in alphabetical order by manufacturer this morning made me realize I can get all the way to 'I' before I don't have anything:
> 
> A: Alpina
> B: Bulova
> ...


You could hold out for an IWC


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

My watch flipping has become so chronic and habitual that I actually threw away the box and papers of my last purchase - just to make sure it is worth less should I choose to sell it.

It's worked so far - every time I get tempted to flip it, I remember that I can't list it as having the "full kit" and I back off.

The stupid thing is - I love the watch.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I am a Citizen guy through and through. That being said, my INOX makes them feel cheap. I do not like that.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

whywhysee said:


> My watch flipping has become so chronic and habitual that I actually threw away the box and papers of my last purchase - just to make sure it is worth less should I choose to sell it.
> 
> It's worked so far - every time I get tempted to flip it, I remember that I can't list it as having the "full kit" and I back off.
> 
> ...


Check out this thread, these guys will whip you into shape.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/2018-watch-purchasing-abstinence-club-wpac-4602487.html


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I like reading the negative reviews in the feedback forum. There's such a touch of drama and schadenfreude.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Not watch related but Kelly Clarkson's outfit tonight in the Golden Globe is a big fail. Keith Urban needs to lean over just to be in the same screen as Kelly.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Not a watch confession but a forum confession.

If I see you creating a new sales ad for the same watch everyday instead of just bumping it up, I’ll report you to the mods. If I see you bumping your ad within less than 12 hours, I’ll report you to the mods. If I see you remove all the details in your ad after you’ve made the sale, I’ll report you to the mods.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I find myself pondering the question. Which is more robust and less likely to fail, solar or regular quartz?

Now maybe I can sleep...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lilbrief35 (Dec 3, 2017)

I LOVE this thread !!!


----------



## Lilbrief35 (Dec 3, 2017)

A confession of mine, is I hate quartz watches to the grave


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Lilbrief35 said:


> A confession of mine, is I hate quartz watches to the grave


I feel the same about mechanicals.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

My confession is that I haven't figured out what F71 means.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Affordable watches


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Lilbrief35 said:


> A confession of mine, is I hate quartz watches to the grave





Capt Obvious said:


> I feel the same about mechanicals.


I hate to say it. But you guys are both wrong. Or maybe right. I don't know. (I'm going with wrong. I think.)


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

I used to want a speedmaster, then i lost interest in them, now i cant stand them. Dont really know why.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> I used to want a speedmaster, then i lost interest in them, now i cant stand them. Dont really know why.


I've kinda gone the other way on the Speedmaster. They've grown on me, i will probably end up with a panda dial eventually.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a few watch friends that I met up with once a month or so. We hang out, drink some beer, and talk watches. 

There’s a watch I know they all hate. Detest. Repulsive. I bought it, luckily it’s not very expensive, and I’m going troll them with it... because that’s the kind of friend I am. 🤪


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

NightOwl said:


> I have a few watch friends that I met up with once a month or so. We hang out, drink some beer, and talk watches.
> 
> There's a watch I know they all hate. Detest. Repulsive. I bought it, luckily it's not very expensive, and I'm going troll them with it... because that's the kind of friend I am. ?


Pics or it didn't happen lol

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

nyamoci said:


> Pics or it didn't happen lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


It hasn't arrived yet. Another 2-3 weeks since it's on a slow boat from, you know, Singapore.


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

NightOwl said:


> It hasn't arrived yet. Another 2-3 weeks since it's on a slow boat from, you know, Singapore.


I'm looking forward to seeing this ugly duckling

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempted (Nov 21, 2017)

When I get a new watch that has a useful amount of WR (i.e. more than 30m, watches I have that are 30m don't see any water at all), I am extremely anxious the first time I submerge it in water and have been known to close my eyes as I do this. Submersion depths are typically less than 1m:-d:-d:-d


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

I refuse to consider buying a Citizen Nighthawk. They look very cool, and I'm afraid I'll get sucked into collecting them.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

cel4145 said:


> I refuse to consider buying a Citizen Nighthawk. They look very cool, and I'm afraid I'll get sucked into collecting them.


"A man's got to know his limitations." - Harry Callahan


----------



## RED FIVE (Dec 1, 2017)

I judge people by the watch they wear. Here are some of my worst judgements: anyone wearing a Submariner homage watch is a poser, I can't ask a Movado wearer for the time because they wouldn't know, people wearing an oversized gold watch with diamonds have no taste, and most guys wearing a Rolex Submariner with a suit in New York is a finance douche (though I'm starting to notice finance douches are starting to switch over to Panerai).


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

RED FIVE said:


> I judge people by the watch they wear. Here are some of my worst judgements: anyone wearing a Submariner homage watch is a poser, I can't ask a Movado wearer for the time because they wouldn't know, people wearing an oversized gold watch with diamonds have no taste, and most guys wearing a Rolex Submariner with a suit in New York is a finance douche (though I'm starting to notice finance douches are starting to switch over to Panerai).


That museum dial needs to stay in the museum.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Number 1 on my list of Watches I Can't Believe Anybody Still Buys: The Movado Museum.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> I feel the same about mechanicals.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I love them. I just don't want to own/buy/ware/service them.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Number 1 on my list of Watches I Can't Believe Anybody Still Buys: The Movado Museum.


I never saw the appeal of the movado. Back in the mid 90s every wannabe rico sauve tough guy in my had em, and that added greatly to my distain for them. To me that watch is only purchased by smalltume petty drugdealers, trying to look the part of cartel boss


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

RED FIVE said:


> I'm starting to notice finance douches are starting to switch over to Panerai.


Shane Warne showed his Panerai on air during the fifth test.


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

Anyone using Photobucket goes on the Ignore List.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I confess that I do not like protruded backs on watches. Is that bubble back? In any event, those protrusions create both an odd pressure on the wrist and can cause the lugs to overhang the wrist. Armida, I'm looking at you, but it looks like some other companies do the same. Instant no buy from me.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

NightOwl said:


> I have a few watch friends that I met up with once a month or so. We hang out, drink some beer, and talk watches.
> 
> There's a watch I know they all hate. Detest. Repulsive. I bought it, luckily it's not very expensive, and I'm going troll them with it... because that's the kind of friend I am. 浪


I used to do this with my Swatches on WRUW threads on F2.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Dial patina I can live with but not patina on the case - this is why I couldn't wear a bronze watch.

They look great, bronze is a great material for a watch case, and they develop a fabulous patina over time.

But it's that patina on the case that would send my OCD into overdrive - the Cape Cod cloths would be in constant use.

Conversely, I'm disappointed that my old SKX009 hasn't developed any patina on the dial yet despite my best efforts to burn it under the desert sun.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Anglo Irish said:


> Dial patina I can live with but not patina on the case...
> Conversely, I'm disappointed that my old SKX009 hasn't developed any patina on the dial yet despite my best efforts to burn it under the desert sun.


By contrast, I have plenty of patina on (the inside of) my underwear, despite my best 
efforts to keep them unchanged in their original manufacturer's choice of color.

Maybe I have a "sun" down there.
Sigh.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> By contrast, I have plenty of patina on (the inside of) my underwear, despite my best
> efforts to keep them unchanged in their original manufacturer's choice of color.
> 
> Maybe I have a "sun" down there.
> Sigh.


Too much information!!! :-x

Are you trying to say that the sun shines out of your.......... never mind.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Anglo Irish said:


> Too much information!!! :-x
> 
> Are you trying to say that the sun shines out of your.......... never mind.


Pics... soon. ;-)


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Pics... soon. ;-)


Dont tease. Pix or it didnt happen.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Pics... soon. ;-)


Really, there's no need to go any trouble!


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Guys no! I've seen too many frightening things in my life.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> By contrast, I have plenty of patina on (the inside of) my underwear, despite my best
> efforts to keep them unchanged in their original manufacturer's choice of color.
> 
> Maybe I have a "sun" down there.
> Sigh.


Oh no!! In a lazy morning mode, I saw this in my mind's eye and now.......... I can't unsee it!!

Will have to go and get a total mind-wipe now.......


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Ragl said:


> Oh no!! In a lazy morning mode, I saw this in my mind's eye and now.......... I can't unsee it!!
> 
> Will have to go and get a total mind-wipe now.......


Heh... He said wipe... lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Having omitted to remove my Seiko SARB before stepping into a hot, high-pressure shower, I am happy to confirm that it is not only highly water resistant but also steam and soap resistant.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

What the heck, Google? Why do you show me "The Monsters Are In" ad for the Where Are the Monsters thread:









https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/where-monsters-post-your-pics-168004.html.

*No.* _They are not in._ The 2nd generation monsters have been discontinued, and yet you are still running that ad in that slot. Thanks for reminding me :-(


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm feeling snarky so the next few confessions might be a little on the rant-y side.

I don't like it when Watchuseek pulls a thread to promote on Facebook, unless it's something factory/retailer/company related. A lot of times people might ask silly questions or say stuff that might be interpreted the wrong way. *most* of the time in the forums *most* of the discourse is civil, but slapping it on Facebook is like throwing those people to the wolves. I feel like there should be an ask first, but it's not my site.

I try not to interact with any that look like they might be trainwrecks, but I can't help but look sometimes.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

We all know F2 is "the bad place", at least with respect to certain highly toxic commenters running wild with their opinions, but I can usually handle those a-holes. What really bothers me are posts like "hey, I'm 18 and I've never worn a watch before. I want to spend $3,500".

REALLY? * REALLY*?

I get that a lot of those toxic commenters are dismissive of watches that *the vast majority of successful watch muggles would consider aspirational*, but the whole *"I don't know what I'm doing but help me spend a lot of money" threads just p**s me off.* I wasn't raised poor. I'm not poor now. Nobody needs to hear me whining or bragging about money. $3,500 is still a lot to blow on an extravagance and while that might be more understandable from someone who is 38 or 48 than 18, it's still crazy if you're not aware of what you're doing. They're clearly buying brand names to buy the brand name and impress... I dunno? Friends? Girls? Avoid being a scum-of-the-earth Citizen wearer?

If you know what you're doing, an adult with a good job who can choose to decide what to do with their own money *and* want to blow a large amount of $$$ on a watch, go nuts. That's honestly fine. Once you understand what you're doing, that's an entirely fair decision to make. If you want to buy a Rolex because it's just a thing "successful" people do, just go to the store and blow your wad. Just don't be dismissive of people who know not to call a dial a "face" or lume "that glow in the dark thingie."

For my particular brand of "crazy horology passion", I put a huge value on getting the most for the least. If that TAG, or whatever luxury brand you want for $2k isn't any better than a $1k watch (or less) from a brand with less cachet, don't just blow off the cheaper option.

Thankfully there are sometimes a few people who talk sense into these young guys, or try to. "Look, you haven't ever worn a watch, don't know what you like and don't know if you even want to wear one full time-- how about a Seiko or a Bulova" or whatever-- is IMHO a highly reasonable response. I guess I don't spend enough time hanging out with losers who rent Lamborghinis and borrow their dad's Rolex just to take wrist shots and prove that they're ballin' on Instagram. If you're a younger guy, PLEASE, by all means wear a watch, but you don't need to be shamed for wearing a Victorinox or a Timex or an Orient or whatever...


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

The big rant's coming up later, as I gather the energy to type, but here's the easy one:

I confess that I've never even remotely considered a Swatch in the modern era. I should respect the System51, but the whole aesthetic package of Swatch drives me nuts and the biggest problem are the straps/lugs--not the impression of being plastic or having funky colors. I'd rather risk a spring bar failure than wear ugly toothed straps.

I had two as a youngster. I'm almost ashamed to admit that now. I'm probably going to sell the remaining one-- a vintage Jellyfish-- because I'm deeply, deeply ashamed to have ever worn it-- even if I *was* 11 at the time and it was the 80s. That's my only vintage/legacy watch I want to sell.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

There really needs to be a thread where someone is ballin' with a Swatch, snapping Instagram piccies, and wearing cement gel on his head.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

My big rant for today (probably) is about size and peoples' attitude towards size. I *get* that the trend is away from larger watches. I get that "fashion" is cyclical. I get that brands like TW Steel and Technomarine that built their reputation on 'big' are downsizing and even those doubling down on "big" watches primarily for the youth market (Aragon, Nixon, etc.) are getting to be less mainstream, more niche, with the possible exception of Invicta. Lots of the micro-brands are making a big deal about their new models downsizing. Just look at the big players. Doc has been adamant that the market for 40mm divers was there and clearly people have bought the crap out of a lot of his recent NTH models. He's still coming out with the Devil Ray, so I can't fault him for catering to various buyers. Halios's latest and greatest is also a 40mm diver, the Seaforth. Their next watch is 38mm. You're seeing a lot of smaller/boutique brands that previously played entirely in the 42mm and above range moving below 40mm with their new releases.

I get it. I get that there's a market that prefers this size and these watches look good on them. I get that in some cases this market was under-served in recent years, especially in the mid-price range (<=38mm watches were easy to find from cheap watches and expensive watches but much less in the $150-600 range.) In some ways, I'm jealous of guys who can pull off those watches, because they get the opportunity to mine vintage watches from the last 60+ years.

What I don't get, don't like, and don't appreciate is the attitude I see a lot of buyers, but also brand owners.

"Sensible sizing is back!"
"At least the trend of stupid sizing is over."
"This 37mm watch is a very good size, not a damn dinner plate."

*No, they're just sizes. * The trend towards smaller watches is going to make things harder for me if it continues. There are positive signs-- luxury watches are finally catching up with sizing preferences and the Japanese seem to have no particular aversion to going larger, but Rolex and Seiko both lag the trends and live in a bubble largely isolated from trends.

I see lots of recommend me a watch threads and I pass them by because someone demanding 36-38mm watches is playing outside my comfort zone by so much that I can't relate. I might know something to suggest, but I'm not going to be an expert.

"Oh, you can just get used to wearing smaller watches."

Not really.

Look, I have an 8" wrist, and still had an 8" wrist at my skinniest (maybe, MAYBE 7.75in. on a good day.) It's 63mm wide, pressing the calipers down as close to the bone as possible. More realistically it's in the 65mm+ range in width. I'm both tall and big. I live in a world where very little fits off the proverbial rack. I have to select special eyeglasses/sunglasses. I have to be careful to get hats that actually fit my melon head. Shoes are a nightmare. There are a ton of cars I want as a 'car guy' but I can't get in and wedge my legs under the dash or my head hits the roof. Watches are one of the few things that just works.

I look back on 30 years of buying my own watches, and have tried to get a little perspective. I've generally always favored tool watches, although I did go through a dressy phase as an early teen. I always tried to buy on the large side of what was available. In the 80's and early 90's, sometimes that meant 38mm, although I have 40mm watches from that era. If I got a 38mm watch, I had a strong personal preference for ion plating, as a darker watch wears larger. I always tried to visually bulk up watches just to look right on my wrist. When I got my first real watch, I did opt for a 38mm Citizen over a 42mm Citizen (early on in the "modern" sizing era) because the 42mm one-- a Caliber 2100 series-- cost a lot more and the 38mm was titanium. The darker color of the Ti helped, but I always regretted not buying the larger watch. When I finally got a 42mm watch, it was a revelation. I try to be tolerant, and I do sometimes wear watches at the 40mm size, but even for dress watches, 40mm can be a little small on me.

It's annoying when my needs and choices are shamed. I try to be patient with other people's preferences and try to understand their reality. If you have a 6" wrist, then yes, that SNK809 will look sweet on you. I'm sorry Seiko chooses to not offer watches in multiple sizes most of the time, but it is what it is. Even if it's a supposed "great first watch" it's just not going to be for me. I try not to force >42mm watches on people with smaller wrists... but I can't always help myself. I try to be nice and polite about it, but it sometimes makes me want to scream.

Will this 35mm watch look too small on my 8.5" wrist? Hmm... I'm going to with YES. If you KNOW it's small and want to rock a very small watch in proportion to your frame, go for it, but watches like people come in more than one size, dude.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

OvrSteer said:


> We all know F2 is "the bad place", at least with respect to certain highly toxic commenters running wild with their opinions, but I can usually handle those a-holes. What really bothers me are posts like "hey, I'm 18 and I've never worn a watch before. I want to spend $3,500".
> 
> REALLY? * REALLY*?
> 
> I get that a lot of those toxic commenters are dismissive of watches that *the vast majority of successful watch muggles would consider aspirational*, but the whole *"I don't know what I'm doing but help me spend a lot of money" threads just p**s me off.* I wasn't raised poor. I'm not poor now. Nobody needs to hear me whining or bragging about money. $3,500 is still a lot to blow on an extravagance and while that might be more understandable from someone who is 38 or 48 than 18, it's still crazy if you're not aware of what you're doing. They're clearly buying brand names to buy the brand name and impress... I dunno? Friends? Girls? Avoid being a scum-of-the-earth Citizen wearer?


The most valuable commodity to someone with a lot of money is time - you can't buy more of it. They don't want to take that valuable time to do the research, they just want to know what other people think has the most prestige. There are exceptions of course as most with money didn't get there by wasting it. But I can't imagine most people with real wealth take the time to research < $20,000 purchases. It's like you or I spending $5. When you need a pack of AA batteries, do you research performance or just grab some Energizer or Duracell at the store? Same thing for most with $5k+ on their wrist I'd imagine. They've heard the brand name among their peers as reputable and just buy one like picking out a t-shirt. I wonder what percentage of people who wear a Rolex could even tell you anything about the brand other than they make watches?


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> Look, I have an 8" wrist, and still had an 8" wrist at my skinniest (maybe, MAYBE 7.75in. on a good day.) It's 63mm wide, pressing the calipers down as close to the bone as possible. More realistically it's in the 65mm+ range in width. I'm both tall and big. I live in a world where very little fits off the proverbial rack. I have to select special eyeglasses/sunglasses. I have to be careful to get hats that actually fit my melon head. Shoes are a nightmare. There are a ton of cars I want as a 'car guy' but I can't get in and wedge my legs under the dash or my head hits the roof. Watches are one of the few things that just works.


I'm with you. Got an 8" wrist size, and also an XXL hat size. One size fits all in hats never works for me. And it's not just the wrist size when it comes to watches. I'm 6'7" 280 lbs. A small watch looks small in proportion to the rest of my body.

Happy to see Dan Henry offering a 44mm and 40mm size option in his dive watch so that it suits a large audience: https://danhenrywatches.com/products/1970-automatic-diver-watch. But I hear he's now one of the ones heading into 38mm size land (sigh).


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> I'm 6'7" 280 lbs.


Easy for your friends to find you in a crowd I'd imagine. Custom bed or do you let your feet hang off the end?


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I've worked closely with pretty successful people, but I'd have to say that 18 year olds typically have nothing BUT time. I'd give my left dangler to have as much free time now as I had when I was 18. I grew up alongside guys like that. Guys whose parents bought them a gold watch they threw in the back of the drawer because they didn't like it. Watches are just a strange thing to people who care but if you don't-- don't start with a higher end piece. I've worked with plenty of well-off, successful people. Being able to make snap decisions without wondering where you'll come up with the money is a luxury in and of itself, but this strikes me as a different scenario.

I dunno-- I'm withholding on most purchases just because. I don't like to make snap decisions without plenty of information. When I need a pack of AA batteries, I buy the 40 pack at Costco because it's the cheapest per unit ;-)

It just strikes me as odd to be so tremendously dismissive of stuff at the mid-price tiers. I don't expect any 18 year old to want to wear a $12 Wal-Mart junker if they could afford better, but objectively it's a lot of money to just blow to buy an Omega or TAG if you don't know what you're getting. I guess everyone has to start somewhere, but I'd just think it would be better to start with a Seiko or Tissot or even (shudder) a Daniel Wellington. Like with other hobbies-- I'm not a musician, but most start on cheaper instruments and upgrade *when they have hit the limit in that instrument's capabilities.* Watches just operate differently for some people. I completely get that they're a signifier of social status, but sometimes it is better to whisper than yell. I'm usually able to hold my tongue. Usually.

I was definitely raised strangely. My dad was not a watch guy. He died wearing a Pulsar. He was also top ~5 in his field *_worldwide_* and called out to troubleshoot or present papers _globally_. He died having visited every continent except Antarctica, every US state, every Canadian province of the lower tier (e.g not Nunavut, Yukon and the NWT plus Labrador/Nova Scotia-- but everything else.) He hit the vast majority of Western Europe before he died on work/pleasure travel. He skipped most of Eastern/Baltic Europe and the Iberian peninsula but got to just about everywhere else. He went everywhere... With a Pulsar or a Seiko or a Timex or whatever on his wrist. He gave it zero thought. When one died, he went to the department store and bought a new one. Zero effort, zero research, zero thought-- need=buy, but never wasteful.

I'd also take huge exception to calling brands like TAG, Longines, B&M, etc. "Entry Level" but that's a rant for another day.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

OvrSteer said:


> Watches are just a strange thing to people who care but if you don't-- don't start with a higher end piece.


If the cost is absolutely insignificant to the buyer, why not?


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

OvrSteer said:


> My big rant for today (probably) is about size and peoples' attitude towards size. I *get* that the trend is away from larger watches. I get that "fashion" is cyclical. I get that brands like TW Steel and Technomarine that built their reputation on 'big' are downsizing and even those doubling down on "big" watches primarily for the youth market (Aragon, Nixon, etc.) are getting to be less mainstream, more niche, with the possible exception of Invicta. Lots of the micro-brands are making a big deal about their new models downsizing. Just look at the big players. Doc has been adamant that the market for 40mm divers was there and clearly people have bought the crap out of a lot of his recent NTH models. He's still coming out with the Devil Ray, so I can't fault him for catering to various buyers. Halios's latest and greatest is also a 40mm diver, the Seaforth. Their next watch is 38mm. You're seeing a lot of smaller/boutique brands that previously played entirely in the 42mm and above range moving below 40mm with their new releases.
> 
> I get it. I get that there's a market that prefers this size and these watches look good on them. I get that in some cases this market was under-served in recent years, especially in the mid-price range (<=38mm watches were easy to find from cheap watches and expensive watches but much less in the $150-600 range.) In some ways, I'm jealous of guys who can pull off those watches, because they get the opportunity to mine vintage watches from the last 60+ years.
> 
> ...


You could, of course, look on the bright side and be grateful you live in an era that affords you the choice in size.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I have a hand wind Chinese watch with fake subdials and I wear it.Generally I hate fake subdials .I do however wear this watch.I have more than one watch with fake subdials because if you buy grab bags they are in there.






I bought this new though.The length is 49 mm






and the lugs are 22 mm.The strap is from a FOSSIL clear cased Chrono.WR is LOL:-d.All other specs can be found by mousing over the first picture.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Ovrsteer..... high effing 10 man! Imma big dude(6'2ish 350ish lbs) as well, and anything under 40mm looks absolutely effing ridiculous on me. When i comment bout snks, alpinists SARBs and explorers looking too small, and people telling me im wrong.............. the hoodlum inside me wants to go HAM.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Ovrsteer, big high five bro!

Growing up I did a good deal of farm work. Then in early adulthood it was construction and carpentry... I'm no small guy, used to be 6'2" when I was in high school. 6' now... weigh 300 with a 7.5-7.75" wrist. Below 40mm looks childish on me.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Exactly. It's not that I'm wrong, nor that I just have been fed skewed information that has tainted my brain somehow. I look at a lot of vintage pics and guys in the 40's to 60's with 34mm watches etc. Some of them look fine, but bigger (wrist size can be skewed by being heavy but also by being tall) guys look silly. It just doesn't fit. I'm not wrong-- I've tried them, and if I'm spending my money today I won't go under 40mm, and even THAT needs to 'wear large.' I can wear down to 38mm round but that's really, REALLY pushing it. I'm not somehow broken because of that. By far one of the better characteristics of higher $$$ watches is the willingness to produce 2 or more sizes and that works for everyone. I've worn 36mm watches. I own watches down to 34mm. Those fit fine for some people and that's OK for them, but pushing any size that starts with a '3' is almost a kiss of death. (I'd allow a 38mm square/rectangular watch, but you get the idea...)


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

“OverSteer” indicates that you have chosen the right car for your frame, no?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

watchout said:


> "OverSteer" indicates that you have chosen the right car for your frame, no?


I am unfortunately married with children, but still doing everything in my power to avoid front-wheel-drive like the plague. It's like the quartz movement of vehicle layouts


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

OvrSteer said:


> I am unfortunately married with children, but still doing everything in my power to avoid front-wheel-drive like the plague. It's like the quartz movement of vehicle layouts


I thought for sure you drive a German sports car that notoriously oversteers (at least the earlier models) and it became a favorite between athletes since it could accommodate their frame.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Capt Obvious said:


> Growing up...looks childish on me.


Edited to demonstrate the (insidious and dangerous) power of zealous / agenda-driven editing -- the likes of which poison we see daily in the media, to everyone's chagrin*.

* - _Everyone _who is of reasonably sound mind and emotion; not mentally damaged or depraved.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

watchout said:


> I thought for sure you drive a German sports car that notoriously oversteers (at least the earlier models) and it became a favorite between athletes since it could accommodate their frame.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Close. I ran the state chapter of the Toyota MR2 fan club briefly, just after earning my name. I don't own any anymore, but all mid- and rear-engine cars can be provoked to snap-oversteer to some degree. It's scary to make an "agricultural tour of the freeway shoulder, in reverse" but at least I can say I didn't hit the box that the truck in front of me dropped in my path ;-)

(Two popped tires, one bent rim and thankfully no more serious damage done.)

For what it's worth, I was not the tallest guy in the club who owned a 2nd generation ('91 to '95 in the US) MR2 by a long shot. The tallest guy was around 6'8", or over 2 meters. It accommodated taller guys better than much of the competition.

All of the German cars I've previously owned have had the engine in the front. My current vehicle is the opposite of a Seiko 5-- actually made in Japan (ooh burn!)


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

watchout said:


> I thought for sure you drive a German sports car that notoriously oversteers (at least the earlier models) and it became a favorite between athletes since it could accommodate their frame.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny thing, rhat german car is from the only geman car conglomerate id own cars from


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I find myself in a bit of a quandry... I have a Love/hate relationship with solar watches. I love the thought that it is entirely possible that I may never need to replace the battery for the life of the watch. But there are so many things that can go wrong, the gaskets should be good as long as the watch is never opened, but the solar panel could quit working, the battery could stop working, the movement could die...

Lord knows I am a quartz man. I'm trying to decide if I should keep my Citizens or flip them. My regular quartz are all safe.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> I find myself in a bit of a quandry... I have a Love/hate relationship with solar watches. I love the thought that it is entirely possible that I may never need to replace the battery for the life of the watch. But there are so many things that can go wrong, the gaskets should be good as long as the watch is never opened, but the solar panel could quit working, the battery could stop working, the movement could die...
> 
> Lord knows I am a quartz man. I'm trying to decide if I should keep my Citizens or flip them. My regular quartz are all safe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


When I first became interested in watches I had a collection which comprised of three Eco-Drives. Nothing else.

I thought I'd bought watches with the power of immortality until a dealer informed me that the Solar cell would die after about ten years.

That made me have a re-think and shortly after that I bought my first automatic, which was also a Citizen.

I started to offload the Eco-Drive watches and the oldest went to my father-in-law who works on his farm and loves the watch, but has also subjected it to heavy abuse on an average basis of 14 hours per day, seven days per week for the last 9 years in tropical climes.

The watch is now 12 years old and is heavily battle-scarred but refuses to die. I wish I hadn't listened to that dealer! Especially as it was the Explorer-type, Ray Mears model (can't be bothered to google the model number).

I console myself with the fact that it went to a good home and my father-in-law loves it. It's obviously a very tough, dependable watch, and he lives in a remote area where servicing or repairing a watch would result in a two-day expedition.

I still have a Casio Pro Trek Solar - it's my grab and go, and I know it'll eventually fry itself one day, but I don't like the hassle of changing batteries.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Anglo Irish said:


> When I first became interested in watches I had a collection which comprised of three Eco-Drives. Nothing else.
> 
> I thought I'd bought watches with the power of immortality until a dealer informed me that the Solar cell would die after about ten years.
> 
> ...


I love the story behind the BM6400. I don't find changing the batteries in quartz to be a hassle, but instead kinda relaxing.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

I had a Seiko kinetic watch die on me, and that was my first time replacing a capacitor: fun fun fun.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> I love the story behind the BM6400. I don't find changing the batteries in quartz to be a hassle, but instead kinda relaxing.


Agreed. Plus. I spent more time mowing my lawn once than I do all year changing batteries in watches. For me, it is an inconsequential amount of time in the life of being a homeowner who does basic home maintenance.


----------



## JohnF (Feb 11, 2006)

True confession: I haven't worn a watch in over a year. Activity tracker is all. Need to track sleep patterns, pulse and activity for my doctor...


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> I love the story behind the BM6400. I don't find changing the batteries in quartz to be a hassle, but instead kinda relaxing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That's the model number, thank you.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

People who don't have the courtesy to respond to PM with a thanks or any acknowledgement at all. In the last week I've received 2 completely out of the blue unsolicited PMs with questions posed. I took the time to answer them, and received not a peep in return. Rude in my opinion. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> It just strikes me as odd to be so tremendously dismissive of stuff at the mid-price tiers.


Buddy I think you're just getting old. What you're describing is IMHO very forgivable for a young guy brought up today, in the extremely consumerist society WE have created for them. Cause, heck yeah, we are the managers, the advertisers, the stock brokers of those firms the young men and women are constantly trained to adore. So we're doing a fine job with the next generations, kudos to us.

What about grown men in their forties and fifties who do the same? Even among fellow watch freaks, its easy to see that a lot of them just look at the brand name first and individual quality last. Never mind grown men who are not forum geeks. They are in no way different in watch related knowledge than their sons.

I may be wearing a pretty rare and expensive Seiko in a GTG and folks who haven't seen it before don't really notice it cause, you know, its another Seiko. If I tell them what it fetches, then their eyes open wide and are all 'yeah, I can see why, wow this looks great, etc, etc'. It's very funny and sad at the same time but very few people judge a watch on its build quality and individual merit and not on its 'perceived' quality and cocked-up myth. Too often, the perception of quality only relates to a price tag and a brand name. So what's the young guy's crime compared to his dad? that he has more spending money than what his dad had when he was his age? His dad sure ain't any wiser.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> I find myself in a bit of a quandry... I have a Love/hate relationship with solar watches. I love the thought that it is entirely possible that I may never need to replace the battery for the life of the watch. But there are so many things that can go wrong, the gaskets should be good as long as the watch is never opened, but the solar panel could quit working, the battery could stop working, the movement could die...
> 
> Lord knows I am a quartz man. I'm trying to decide if I should keep my Citizens or flip them. My regular quartz are all safe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


My oldest Solar is suffering from massively reduced battery capacity, but more to the point-- one the gears on the timing seconds have stripped and it now resets to a literally random position. That can happen to any high-torque quartz.

As to whether it's worth finding a replacement movement? Eh... it's a 38mm watch ;-)

It's sentimental, though, so I won't trash it.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

JohnF said:


> True confession: I haven't worn a watch in over a year. Activity tracker is all. Need to track sleep patterns, pulse and activity for my doctor...


That's the saddest thing I've heard all day...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> I love the story behind the BM6400. I don't find changing the batteries in quartz to be a hassle, but instead kinda relaxing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I own a few very old quartzes that just keep on ticking with a fresh battery since the eighties. On the other hand I realized with horror the other day that a number of my CDs have become corrupt because, despite initial claims to lasting 'a lifetime', it turns out that 'non-archival quality CDs' will last something like twenty five years if you're lucky. And I first got me a CD player back in 1990. That's 27 years ago. Yikes


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I am wearing two watches at the same time. One on each wrist. My wife thinks I'm weird but bears with me other than sidelong glances throughout the day. 

The daily life of a WIS in one day.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> People who don't have the courtesy to respond to PM with a thanks or any acknowledgement at all. In the last week I've received 2 completely out of the blue unsolicited PMs with questions posed. I took the time to answer them, and received not a peep in return. Rude in my opinion.


Seriously.

I have the opposite problem.

Someone contacts me and asks a question-- I'll use a fake scenario, but it's really close to reality for me most of the time.

PM: "Hey help me pick a good diving watch for my casual lifestyle-- should I buy an Orient Mako or SKX007 or goldtone Daniel Wellington."

Me: "Mako is good for reasons XYZ, SKX007 is good for reasons ABC, also consider a Turtle. I would not buy a DW"

PM: "Thanks, so if I bought the DW, should I get the white dial or black dial"

Me: "I don't think that's a good choice because reasons."

PM: "OK I think I'm set on the black dial."

Me: "Look, I'm really not a DW guy or even a 'minimalist on a funky NATO' guy, so you should buy what you want but if you want more details, you probably need to ask someone who knows more than I do."

PM: "So the crown is really tiny, how does it feel?"

Me: "I don't know, sorry."

PM: "So I bought a DW, like you said... and I just don't like it, should I send it back and buy a Mako or SKX?"

Arrrrrgh.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> I am wearing two watches at the same time. One on each wrist. My wife thinks I'm weird but bears with me other than sidelong glances throughout the day.


In the US we refer to that as "Schwarzkopfing"

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/remembering-general-norman-schwarzkopf-his-watches/

Rolex on the left, Seiko on the right.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> I own a few very old quartzes that just keep on ticking with a fresh battery since the eighties. On the other hand I realized with horror the other day that a number of my CDs have become corrupt because, despite initial claims to lasting 'a lifetime', it turns out that 'non-archival quality CDs' will last something like twenty five years if you're lucky. And I first got me a CD player back in 1990. That's 27 years ago. Yikes


Pressed (e.g. store-bought music CDs) will last a long time if properly stored. Fingers crossed for your music collection... but it's a good excuse to get off your butt and burn them all to .mp3 and/or a lossless format like .flac

Burned CDs (e.g. laser etched in your computer) have a very short lifespan in comparison once burned. 10 years is a reasonably safe estimate, but some last longer or shorter amounts of time.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> *I am wearing two watches at the same time.* One on each wrist. *My wife thinks I'm weird* ...


I _honestly, seriously _do not understand this "taboo" about wearing two watches.
Where does it come from? 
Why does it have so much power over grown men, so as to drench them with a sense of dread and shame about being seen wearing two watches?

PS: I wear two watches whenever I feel like it, and this happens often, on any day of the week. 
I have NO feeling about what others think about it... not any more than I do about what they might think about what I had for lunch.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> Pressed (e.g. store-bought music CDs) will last a long time if properly stored. Fingers crossed for your music collection... but it's a good excuse to get off your butt and burn them all to .mp3 and/or a lossless format like .flac
> 
> Burned CDs (e.g. laser etched in your computer) have a very short lifespan in comparison once burned. 10 years is a reasonably safe estimate, but some last longer or shorter amounts of time.


Yup noticed a lot of those burned by me during 2000-10 have failed already. Looking to one of those CD ripping combos with a hard disc installed to automate the process somewhat and rip to lossless. There's more than 500 CDs there...


----------



## optiblu (May 13, 2016)

You are like Fidel ! 



Tanjecterly said:


> I am wearing two watches at the same time. One on each wrist. My wife thinks I'm weird but bears with me other than sidelong glances throughout the day.
> 
> The daily life of a WIS in one day.


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> OvrSteer said:
> 
> 
> > Pressed (e.g. store-bought music CDs) will last a long time if properly stored. Fingers crossed for your music collection... but it's a good excuse to get off your butt and burn them all to .mp3 and/or a lossless format like .flac
> ...


For those who are interested:










Depends on what type of CD-R metal/dye combo you had. Needless to say, the cheapo ones are/were the silver+cyanine dye ones.

I've got some archival gold CDRs that are approaching 20 years now, which I can still read, but from what I recall, those cost something like $5 per CD back in the day. Theoretical lifespan of these are supposedly over 100 years, but I'd be surprised if there are many or any functional CD drives around to read them at that point...

As for the cheaper ones, definitely have some which were toast the last time I tried reading data off them.

(Edit: Current link to the article referenced in the image, as that one is out of date: https://www.canada.ca/en/conservati...tute-notes/longevity-recordable-cds-dvds.html)


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

I had a batch of cheap "gold" CD-Rs that were almost all dead within six months. Kodak gold has been reliable however, although I'll need to check now.

That said, spinning rust is so cheap (single digit cents per gigabyte) that everything I need to preserve has been in mirrored drive sets for years. This is trivial to set up on the commercial OSes.


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> Seriously.
> 
> I have the opposite problem.
> 
> ...


Stop answering questions with Seiko or Orient.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

pb9610 said:


> Stop answering questions with Seiko or Orient.


So... my confession is that I suspect you look at every thread to find something bad to say about Seiko. If you don't, you move on?


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

I once bought franken citizen from indian seller on ebay, waited for 1 month for it to arrive, and flipped it for two pack of cigarettes upon arrival.


----------



## strawcow (Sep 2, 2017)

My first watch purchase above 500 bucks was a redialled Tudor Oysterdate from eBay. My little guilty pleasure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Tres said:


> I once bought franken citizen from indian seller on ebay, waited for 1 month for it to arrive, and flipped it for two pack of cigarettes upon arrival.


You got a good deal there with those smokes


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

eljay said:


> I had a batch of cheap "gold" CD-Rs that were almost all dead within six months. Kodak gold has been reliable however, although I'll need to check now.
> 
> That said, spinning rust is so cheap (single digit cents per gigabyte) that everything I need to preserve has been in mirrored drive sets for years. This is trivial to set up on the commercial OSes.


Off-topic warning

Been looking to upgrade my rig, got a new amp with a good DAC built in so I want to upgrade my source to something that can read all digital formats and then some. Had a Logitech Squeezebox that served me well with web radio and digital input up to 48kHz but plugging an external HD to it is a mess, takes forever to read all the album data. Anyone got any suggestions? would like something that can send hi-rez audio to the amp, connect through wifi to the home network and have an easy interface to navigate through bazillions of digitized albums. Apologies for the off-topic.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

georgefl74 said:


> You got a good deal there with those smokes


It was the best deal ive got so far


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

OvrSteer said:


> I am unfortunately married with children, but still doing everything in my power to avoid front-wheel-drive like the plague. It's like the quartz movement of vehicle layouts


Right, just make sure it is a stick. Automatics are sterile and boring. After being a car mechanic most of my life, every auto transmission will fail even when properly maintained. Front wheel drive, automatics are for girls, just like quartz.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Ratfacedgit said:


> OvrSteer said:
> 
> 
> > I am unfortunately married with children, but still doing everything in my power to avoid front-wheel-drive like the plague. It's like the quartz movement of vehicle layouts
> ...


I'm fortunate enough to have owned a few RWD, AWD and FWD cars over the yrs.

Presently, one of my cars is a 6MT Torsen-LSD equipped RWD car (japanese) Another one I drive on occasion is a RWD 6AT with no lsd IIRC....good driver as well. Both are good fun and have great balance.

That said, I also drive a FWD automatic hatch...and I find it fun in its own way as well (I dont go comparing it to a 300hp sports sedan of course ).

I also find quartz interesting as well....for what it is.

Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

The conversation regarding compact disc lifespan has me distressed.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

saturnine said:


> The conversation regarding compact disc lifespan has me distressed.


Your pirated copy of Windows 98 is 50/50 already dead, depending on how it was burned, what media was used and how it was stored. Your "Girl you know it's true" CD Single from Milli Vanilli in 1989 is probably perfectly readable if you didn't abuse it or expose it to UV...

;-)


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Impulse said:


> I'm fortunate enough to have owned a few RWD, AWD and FWD cars over the yrs.
> 
> Presently, one of my cars is a 6MT Torsen-LSD equipped RWD car (japanese) Another one I drive on occasion is a RWD 6AT with no lsd IIRC....good driver as well. Both are good fun and have great balance.
> 
> ...


Well said.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Impulse said:


> I also drive a FWD automatic hatch...and I find it fun in its own way


Back in college...
I had a 76 Civic wagon (Mod'd with 5-speed and big brakes) and got into an impromptu race one rainy night with a Pinto.
We labored our way up to the top (6 of us in the Civic) of a pass & then had 6 miles of tight slick downhill to have fun on.
Limited brakes.
Limited traction.
Limited vision.
Limited intelligence.
- I remember it vividly and fondly.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

This thread is_ drifting_ away in unexpected directions


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

pb9610 said:


> Stop answering questions with Seiko or Orient.


Is that "stop giving Seiko or Orient as answers" or "stop answering questions about Seiko or Orient"?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

cayabo said:


> Back in college...
> I had a 76 Civic wagon (Mod'd with 5-speed and big brakes) and got into an impromptu race one rainy night with a Pinto.
> We labored our way up to the top (6 of us in the Civic) of a pass & then had 6 miles of tight slick downhill to have fun on.
> Limited brakes.
> ...


I call BS. No one has ever raced a Pinto.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

OvrSteer said:


> Your pirated copy of Windows 98 is 50/50 already dead, depending on how it was burned, what media was used and how it was stored. Your "Girl you know it's true" CD Single from Milli Vanilli in 1989 is probably perfectly readable if you didn't abuse it or expose it to UV...
> 
> ;-)


One doesn't just "say" Milli Vanilli. LOL

For your listening pleasure.....


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Rocat said:


> I call BS. No one has ever raced a Pinto.


Oh contraire - nothing like driving a Pinto to give you motivation to not get hit from behind...


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

So I now realize that I have been being a complete and utter idiot. I ordered & received a Citizen AW7030 a few days ago and had a hiccup with charging it fully. I now realize that I had nothing to worry about.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Rocat said:


> I call BS. No one has ever raced a Pinto.


Oh yes they have! There used to be a Spec Pinto group for amateur road course racing in the DC Region of SCCA. Might still be, but it was around for sure in the last 10 years believe it or not. Seen them raced at Summit Point many times.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Oh yes they have! There used to be a Spec Pinto group for amateur road course racing in the DC Region of SCCA. Might still be, but it was around for sure in the last 10 years believe it or not. Seen them raced at Summit Point many times.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Was it like a Michael Bay movie?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Pintos are meant to be crashed and burned, not raced.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

If I recall correctly they had been "fixed" of that issue and had some other modifications to make them race ready and safe (in addition to full cages). There were 6 or 7 of them that ran regularly in the group and was pretty entertaining to watch actually. You'd be surprised what people will run on a race course. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Rice and Gravy said:


> If I recall correctly they had been "fixed" of that issue and had some other modifications to make them race ready and safe (in addition to full cages). There were 6 or 7 of them that ran regularly in the group and was pretty entertaining to watch actually. You'd be surprised what people will run on a race course.


They would almost certainly have been fitted with fuel cells, regardless of year model.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Not to derail the thread on crash and burn Pintos, but an idle thought occurred to me reading another thread.

I really don't like Panerais. I think they're overpriced dreck. I also look down on people who wear Panerais. To my mind, they are typically roided muscular meatheads with a tan, vacant looks on their faces, and overly cemented gel on their heads, low cut shirts, bad taste, and all the money in the world. 

There you have it. I am prejudiced against Panerais and people who wear them.


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

I have an unexplained urge to punch every time I see a picture of Ben Clymer. He's probably a perfectly lovely human being... but... something about that default facial expression...


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Off-topic warning
> 
> Been looking to upgrade my rig, got a new amp with a good DAC built in so I want to upgrade my source to something that can read all digital formats and then some. Had a Logitech Squeezebox that served me well with web radio and digital input up to 48kHz but plugging an external HD to it is a mess, takes forever to read all the album data. Anyone got any suggestions? would like something that can send hi-rez audio to the amp, connect through wifi to the home network and have an easy interface to navigate through bazillions of digitized albums. Apologies for the off-topic.


If you're up for a little DIY.... try a raspberry PI 3 with a hifiberry digi+ ( https://www.hifiberry.com/products/digiplus/ ) and matching metal case, with a USB wifi adapter. Run RuneAudio on it (or volumio if that's to your liking). Cheap, robust, fanless, diskless, audiophile grade digital out via electrically isolated coaxial S/PDIF to your DAC (which hopefully supports coax), and it can all be controlled via a tablet or phone by wifi. You'll have to rip all your content to a USB drive, but after that's it's pretty straightforward. Some people get particular about the power supply and recommend https://www.amazon.com/iFi-iPower-5V-Power-Supply/dp/B01GNNXP0Y , but it cost more than the raspberry PI, and I don't think I can hear the difference, so I didn't bother.

And if you guys think CDR's have a limited shelf life.... don't even get me started about my DAT tape collection (hey it was cutting edge in the 90's), and my archival/archaeological restorations thereof.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

jisham said:


> And if you guys think CDR's have a limited shelf life.... don't even get me started about my DAT tape collection (hey it was cutting edge in the 90's), and my archival/archaeological restorations thereof.


I wonder how my Minidiscs are doing that I sold in a garage sale some years ago.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jisham said:


> If you're up for a little DIY.... try a raspberry PI 3 with a hifiberry digi+ ( https://www.hifiberry.com/products/digiplus/ ) and matching metal case, with a USB wifi adapter. Run RuneAudio on it (or volumio if that's to your liking). Cheap, robust, fanless, diskless, audiophile grade digital out via electrically isolated coaxial S/PDIF to your DAC (which hopefully supports coax), and it can all be controlled via a tablet or phone by wifi. You'll have to rip all your content to a USB drive, but after that's it's pretty straightforward. Some people get particular about the power supply and recommend https://www.amazon.com/iFi-iPower-5V-Power-Supply/dp/B01GNNXP0Y , but it cost more than the raspberry PI, and I don't think I can hear the difference, so I didn't bother.
> 
> And if you guys think CDR's have a limited shelf life.... don't even get me started about my DAT tape collection (hey it was cutting edge in the 90's), and my archival/archaeological restorations thereof.


Thanks, never done any soldering which is a shame since I've been into computing for 30+ years. Funny how we thought we had the vinyl issue covered back in the 90's only that ..we didn't. 
It seems my DVD-RW can read a few of those CDs that the CD player failed. Must have a more powerful laser or something.


----------



## jhacker (Jan 9, 2018)

A few years ago I fell for the rumor that the SKX007/009 would be discontinued when the turtle reissue was released. Yes I bought too many, and I still have a couple, but at least they were on sale at the time. Good lesson for me on not buying a mass produced watch because you read a blog/article that they are going to quit making it. 

I did have to smuggle them into the house for a while one by one to not arouse suspicion, my wife would think I lost my mind just for buying two of the same watch much less several&#8230;


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

jhacker said:


> A few years ago I fell for the rumor that the SKX007/009 would be discontinued when the turtle reissue was released. Yes I bought too many, and I still have a couple, but at least they were on sale at the time. Good lesson for me on not buying a mass produced watch because you read a blog/article that they are going to quit making it.
> 
> I did have to smuggle them into the house for a while one by one to not arouse suspicion, my wife would think I lost my mind just for buying two of the same watch much less several&#8230;


luckily you can never go wrong with a SKX


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Time to start modding those SKX's!


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

jhacker said:


> A few years ago I fell for the rumor that the SKX007/009 would be discontinued when the turtle reissue was released. Yes I bought too many, and I still have a couple, but at least they were on sale at the time. Good lesson for me on not buying a mass produced watch because you read a blog/article that they are going to quit making it.
> 
> I did have to smuggle them into the house for a while one by one to not arouse suspicion, my wife would think I lost my mind just for buying two of the same watch much less several&#8230;


I mean, it's entirely possible that Seiko paused production on the 007 a year or two back. It might be a year or two more before they start running low on stock-- you never know. Production is so batchy for watches.

Confession: I wouldn't be terribly sad if the Turtle *did* replace the 007, certainly if Turtle pricing stays close. I would be happy, though, if a Prospex 007 with a 4R36 and a non-Jubilee bracelet were in the works! ;-) (sorry, just being honest.)


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

OvrSteer said:


> I mean, it's entirely possible that Seiko paused production on the 007 a year or two back. It might be a year or two more before they start running low on stock-- you never know. Production is so batchy for watches.
> 
> Confession: I wouldn't be terribly sad if the Turtle *did* replace the 007, certainly if Turtle pricing stays close. I would be happy, though, if a Prospex 007 with a 4R36 and a non-Jubilee bracelet were in the works! ;-) (sorry, just being honest.)


Id be all in on a prospex 007/009. As ot is i want to get borh a 007 and 009 to mod with a domed crystal, 4r36 movements, and strapcode oyster bracelets


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> jhacker said:
> 
> 
> > A few years ago I fell for the rumor that the SKX007/009 would be discontinued when the turtle reissue was released. Yes I bought too many, and I still have a couple, but at least they were on sale at the time. Good lesson for me on not buying a mass produced watch because you read a blog/article that they are going to quit making it.
> ...


I have...a few....as well.

That said, I find it strange folKs didnt panic buy the 1st or 2nd gen monsters, and those are actually discontinued AFAIK.

As for the SKX, it'll bite the dust soon enough. To me, i think we're in the "transitional" phase, where it's slowly being replaced by the turtle.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

jisham said:


> If you're up for a little DIY.... try a raspberry PI 3 with a hifiberry digi+ ( https://www.hifiberry.com/products/digiplus/ ) and matching metal case, with a USB wifi adapter. Run RuneAudio on it (or volumio if that's to your liking). Cheap, robust, fanless, diskless, audiophile grade digital out via electrically isolated coaxial S/PDIF to your DAC (which hopefully supports coax), and it can all be controlled via a tablet or phone by wifi. You'll have to rip all your content to a USB drive, but after that's it's pretty straightforward. Some people get particular about the power supply and recommend https://www.amazon.com/iFi-iPower-5V-Power-Supply/dp/B01GNNXP0Y , but it cost more than the raspberry PI, and I don't think I can hear the difference, so I didn't bother.
> 
> And if you guys think CDR's have a limited shelf life.... don't even get me started about my DAT tape collection (hey it was cutting edge in the 90's), and my archival/archaeological restorations thereof.


I am so glad, having stored away my 1500+ vinyl records in a dry place... there are a couple of thousand cds to rip, though...

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## KROG (Oct 31, 2016)

I've been in marching band, spent hours geeking out at comic book shops, was never cool in high school (or any other time for that matter), watch anime and kung fu movies and even participated in a comic con but I have never felt as nerdy as when I spent time browsing the watch meme thread.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> Confession: I wouldn't be terribly sad if the Turtle *did* replace the 007, certainly if Turtle pricing stays close. I would be happy, though, if a Prospex 007 with a 4R36 and a non-Jubilee bracelet were in the works! ;-) (sorry, just being honest.)


They're more likely to make a Seiko 5 007.

Oh wait, they already did...


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

My meme is bad but i dont feel bad


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Should I feel bad that I sold my SKX-781, which I owned for 10.5 years the other day and I don't miss it? 

Owning autos now that have hacking and hand winding, the 7S26 movement drove me nuts because I could not sync the seconds hand with the correct time.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Should I feel bad that I sold my SKX-781, which I owned for 10.5 years the other day and I don't miss it?
> 
> Owning autos now that have hacking and hand winding, the 7S26 movement drove me nuts because I could not sync the seconds hand with the correct time.


Isn't there a trick with the 7s26, where if you wind it backwards, possibly with the crown out to the first stop. you can get the seconds hand to stop? It's not really hacking, but it works. I can't recall, but maybe it only works at full wind or mostly unwound?

I'd pull one out of the drawer and check, but one of the WIS will probably chime in with the answer before I could.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

jisham said:


> Isn't there a trick with the 7s26, where if you wind it backwards, possibly with the crown out to the first stop. you can get the seconds hand to stop? It's not really hacking, but it works. I can't recall, but maybe it only works at full wind or mostly unwound?
> 
> I'd pull one out of the drawer and check, but one of the WIS will probably chime in with the answer before I could.


Thats what i did to my seiko and orient. Wind the stem backwards did stop the second hand.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

To be honest, the nonhacking on the SKX doesnt bother me at all, i never set my watches that accurately, especially because i know autos are going to lose/gain time anyway. The handwinding on the other hand....... thats what i really want in SKX.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Does it say something about me when I misread an ad on WatchRecon for Fortis as "Fartis". 

Never mind, don't tell me.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Tres said:


> Thats what i did to my seiko and orient. Wind the stem backwards did stop the second hand.


So, you hacked the seconds hand function, right?



Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

jisham said:


> Isn't there a trick with the 7s26, where if you wind it backwards, possibly with the crown out to the first stop. you can get the seconds hand to stop? It's not really hacking, but it works. I can't recall, but maybe it only works at full wind or mostly unwound?
> 
> I'd pull one out of the drawer and check, but one of the WIS will probably chime in with the answer before I could.


Yeah - more details are needed.
My 7s26 sometimes responds to this hack, and sometimes not at all.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

jisham said:


> Isn't there a trick with the 7s26, where if you wind it backwards, possibly with the crown out to the first stop. you can get the seconds hand to stop? It's not really hacking, but it works. I can't recall, but maybe it only works at full wind or mostly unwound?
> 
> I'd pull one out of the drawer and check, but one of the WIS will probably chime in with the answer before I could.


Yes, you can do that. But I'd rather have a movement made to do it.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Yeah - more details are needed.
> My 7s26 sometimes responds to this hack, and sometimes not at all.


It usually only works when the PR is low in my experience.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

eljay said:


> It usually only works when the PR is low in my experience.


Plausible. I did manage to hack the second hand just after the watch resurrected. Never tried it when the watch was being worn for sometime. And i dont know how to tell my auto is fully wound.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> So, you hacked the seconds hand function, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


I did


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Confession: my first auto was NOT a Seiko 5, but this Fineat. I've never worn it in public.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Does anyone else find the phrase 'tool watch' to be pretty meaningless and vaguely pretentious?

All watches are tools to tell the time, but some have specific functions or styles and also have names to match, e.g. GMT, Chronograph, Field, Divers, Pilots, etc. - which makes the term 'tool watch' somewhat redundant.

The only true tool watches I can think of that deserve the title would be something worn by 007, which in addition to telling the time also contain a tool such as a laser for cutting through steel, a bezel which is actually a cutting disc, or some other gizmo.

Incidentally, I believe that the watch with the garrote wire used by the bad guy in From Russia With Love was based on an actual gadget watch issued to S.O.E. agents in the Second World War.

I'd quite like one of those - it would be a very useful tool for cutting cheese.


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> So... my confession is that I suspect you look at every thread to find something bad to say about Seiko. If you don't, you move on?


Yup. Every. single. thread.

Keep searching.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Anglo Irish said:


> - it would be a very useful tool for cutting cheese.


I'd recommend a 6-year old boy.
They have an expertise at this that is difficult for adults to achieve.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

cayabo said:


> I'd recommend a 6-year old boy.
> They have an expertise at this that is difficult for adults to achieve.


I see what you did there.

I'm waiting for Chronopolis to come along with a 'breezy' comment. ;-)


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Anglo Irish said:


> Does anyone else find the phrase 'tool watch' to be pretty meaningless and vaguely pretentious?
> 
> All watches are tools to tell the time, but some have specific functions or styles and also have names to match, e.g. GMT, Chronograph, Field, Divers, Pilots, etc. - which makes the term 'tool watch' somewhat redundant.
> 
> ...


A lot of cheapo, probably Chinese, can be called tool watch since some of them have built in lighter or camera, a more functional features than a PR indicator.
Random pic from internet.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Anglo Irish said:


> I see what you did there.
> 
> I'm waiting for Chronopolis to come along with a 'breezy' comment. ;-)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Git da flock outta hee wit dat flashlight + lighter jive.
Now, DIS HEE-AH is a tool watch. :-!











Tres said:


> A lot of cheapo, probably Chinese, can be called tool watch since some of them have built in lighter or camera, a more functional features than a PR indicator.
> Random pic from internet.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Git da flock outta hee wit dat flashlight + lighter jive.
> Now, DIS HEE-AH is a tool watch. :-!
> 
> View attachment 12824881


Sheesh.. its gotta be a quartz. Not interested.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Man, id love for the bezel on my 1680 to useful as a saw like Sir Roger Moore's!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Man, id love for the bezel on my 1680 to useful as a saw like Sir Roger Moore's!


As the owner of a Seiko SKX, I'd be happy if mine just lined up. :-(


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess 9 out of 10 times I prepare my watches to photograph and sell, I put them on and have a change of heart. It is like breakup sex that leads to a really fun brunch afterward. I am a weak man.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

lol.. that Chinese watch w/ camera to record people doing it.. hahahahaha


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess 9 out of 10 times I prepare my watches to photograph and sell, I put them on and have a change of heart. It is like breakup sex that leads to a really fun brunch afterward. I am a weak man.


But on that 10th time, you KNOW you want it gone from your life. Look on the bright side ;-)


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm not going to name names (or forums) but I recently read a post where the poster was referring to someone who disagreed with him as a 'noob'.

I really dislike that phrase. Weren't we all noobs at one time, or perhaps we still are?

But what really irked me was the way the poster tried to shout down the other guy with his point of view being something along the lines of 'I've got 25000+ posts up here therefore I know more than you'. 

That was an edifying read for me. Prior to reading this I had no idea that putting an excessive amount of posts on a forum (to what seems like an obsessive degree) automatically makes one an expert on a particular subject.

Although I was not involved in this online exchange of two (allegedly) adult males swinging their virtual handbags at each other, I felt like thanking the poster for educating me, and also for the chuckles.*

As my Grandmother used to say 'Every day's a school day.'



*I never get involved in anything like that. There's a refreshing absence of that kind of pointless kerfluffle on f71, which is why I tend to gravitate here.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Anglo Irish said:


> ... the poster tried to shout down the other guy with his point of view being something along the lines of '*I've got 25000+ posts up here therefore I know more than you'.
> *
> *There's a refreshing absence of that kind of pointless kerfluffle on f71, which is why I tend to gravitate here.*


Sit down and be quiet, junior!
You barely have 1,300 posts ! What the heck could you possibly know? 
Do you even have a wrist to wear watches on? DO ya?? Huh? Punk??

Sheesh, some people!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Sit down and be quiet, junior!
> You barely have 1,300 posts ! What the heck could you possibly know?
> Do you even have a wrist to wear watches on? DO ya?? Huh? Punk??
> 
> Sheesh, some people!


OK, I don't have many posts here, but that's because I'm far too busy posting on a table tennis forum. I have 763,000 posts there.

You wanna talk ping pong? Bat ideas back and forth? Talk a load of b****s? I'm da man! b-)

Disclaimer: sometimes I just make things up.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Anglo Irish said:


> OK, I don't have many posts here, but that's because I'm far too busy posting on a table tennis forum. *I have 763,000 posts there*....


Ok. You win. I'm not sure what. But you win :-!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> _*Almost *_lost my coffee after reading this.


Dammit!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

In need of a chuckle? best thread ever is true confessions and my fave contributor to take you to the heights of chuckledom is Chronopolis, yep, you sure do it Mr. C. But......

My confession is that I have to scroll quickly past your avatar, as I can feel those unblinking, staring beady eyes of yours drilling into my very core........

Is this a true Likeness? I hope so, 'cos I will then know what you look like for when we ever meet; but one small request, please don't stare at me when we do, as I will then have to scroll past you and that would be terribly discourteous.

Please don't ever drop your standards Mr. C.

Cheers,

And here's looking at you....

Alan


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Yeah - more details are needed.
> My 7s26 sometimes responds to this hack, and sometimes not at all.


I think others have mostly filled in the gaps already, but I'll try to collect it all here.

You pull the crown out to the first position, as you would normally to set the time, and instead of winding the minutes hand forward, you wind it slightly backward - don't move the hands, just use a slight back-pressure, and the seconds hand will stop moving. I believe this only works (as stated by someone else ) if the the power reserve is low (i.e. won't work on a full wind). I think it uses the friction in the canon pinion to stop the movement, which works, but true hacking lever is a better way to stop the movement. Moving the hands backwards is not recommended, it could cause damage to the pallet and/or the date jumping mechanism.

another thread on the topic:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/how-safe-back-hacking-seiko-divers-506908.html

this post from the above thread mentions the seconds hand usually overcomes the canon pinion friction on a full wind, but at low reserve you can use it for your benefit:

How safe is back hacking on Seiko divers?

apparently the high canon pinion friction, as we say in software, is a feature, not a bug!


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Ragl said:


> In need of a chuckle? best thread ever is true confessions and my fave contributor to take you to the heights of chuckledom is Chronopolis, yep, you sure do it Mr. C. But......
> 
> My confession is that I have to scroll quickly past your avatar, as I can feel those unblinking, staring beady eyes of yours drilling into my very core........
> 
> ...


I think that picture was taken in his beauty pageant days, when he was much younger. The cheese has not aged well since then


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I watched Slava, my Watch Guy, in his shop winding an old hand-winding watch by winding the crown in both directions, back-and-forth.

I confess that I never do this, even on watches that can. I guess I'm unidirectional and afraid to live on The Wild Side.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

jisham said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/how-safe-back-hacking-seiko-divers-506908.html


Good stuff - thanks.

Sometimes my 7s26 moves backwards, 
sometimes it stops,
sometimes it stops every third beat,
usually it won't do anything.

Now I know, it's just a function of how up-tight the watch is.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I watched Slava, my Watch Guy, in his shop winding an old hand-winding watch by winding the crown in both directions, back-and-forth.
> 
> I confess that I never do this, even on watches that can. I guess I'm unidirectional and afraid to live on The Wild Side.


Wow...

Just thinking about that, its like nails down a blackboard. It's _creepy...._


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Good stuff - thanks.
> 
> Sometimes my 7s26 moves backwards,
> sometimes it stops,
> ...


You do know it's not just a case of polishing the stainless steel, you have to look after the emotional well being of your watches.

(At the risk of telling my elders and betters what's what, what).


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I saw this today: 








And that made me go :








Bcz I misread it as "Need help identifying this buttock."

I was bewildered bcz I thought, who in his right mind needs to identify only ONE buttock?? 
Is he already in possession of the other one??? Are they radically mismatched?
Etc.

...

Gawd.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Just tried on a seamaster chrono and hydroconquest by being only feet away from an open door.

Luckily my sanity won over my reflex and i didnt run out of the door.

I wish there was a bomb blast and i could got away with those watches.


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

Really hate the attitude of some sellers. You can have thousands of posts and transactions but if you dont have the courtesy to reply to an inquiry then you are not worth dealing with.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Some people just can't find their asses with both hands and a map. As long as you understand that, you can deal well with stupid people.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Has anyone else ever found themselves with a spare strap lying around and thought: 'Hmmm, strap doing nothing, I'd better buy a watch to put it on.'?


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Anglo Irish said:


> Has anyone else ever found themselves with a spare strap lying around and thought: 'Hmmm, strap doing nothing, I'd better buy a watch to put it on.'?


What? You are supposed to buy the watch BEFORE the strap? :-s


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

A couple of times now, when I've spent the day at home, including today, I've worn two watches at once.

Hey, come on! They're on separate wrists! Now, two on the same wrist? _That_ would be weird.


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

My confession:
When looking for a new watch I actually stress myself out, to the point where I can sleep for a couple days. I have to actually take a deep breath and remind myself that I am doing this for enjoyment. Case and point, I am currently selling 3 - 4 watches from my current collection of 8 and looking to buy a little higher end piece ($3000???) and I am right stressed... Am I selling the right ones? What should I buy? I like Damasko but which one? Maybe I should look at something shiny and forget Damasko? Maybe I should just keep what I have? Arg... Where is the Advil??? My wife shakes her head at me... 
In the end I love wearing them though!!!!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Besbro said:


> My confession:
> When looking for a new watch I actually stress myself out, to the point where I can sleep for a couple days. I have to actually take a deep breath and remind myself that I am doing this for enjoyment. Case and point, I am currently selling 3 - 4 watches from my current collection of 8 and looking to buy a little higher end piece ($3000???) and I am right stressed... Am I selling the right ones? What should I buy? I like Damasko but which one? Maybe I should look at something shiny and forget Damasko? Maybe I should just keep what I have? Arg... Where is the Advil??? My wife shakes her head at me...
> In the end I love wearing them though!!!!


I know this feeling well. It happens when I'm considering a $200 watch!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

I _like_ so many of the Alpina watches that are on sale at Gemnation. They are great. I _want_ to add an Alpina to my collection.

But I don't _love_ any of them enough that I should pull the trigger. Somebody drag me back from the edge of the precipice. Liking and wanting are not enough.


----------



## Yeetard (Nov 30, 2017)

Here goes nothing...

- I think rolexes are hideous

- I once took apart a seiko 5 and stuffed all of the parts back in the case just cause

- I love dive watches but I hate swimming

- I have a decision maker app on my phone because I can’t decide which watch to wear 

- the moment I get the smallest of scratches on a watch I try to buff it out

- I once took the crystal off of a Vostok and scratched off the lume markers

- I took a hammer to a g shock and I liked it

***** Christ that felt good


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm down to 15 affordable, analog watches and all but two are Divers. And I sit here and think to myself, "What else can I sell off that doesn't get much wrist time?". Truthfully, the fewer watches I have, the harder it becomes to sell off a watch. Last week I let an SKX-781 that I'd had for over ten years go and I didn't even bother me.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Rocat said:


> I'm down to 15 affordable, analog watches and all but two are Divers. And I sit here and think to myself, "What else can I sell off that doesn't get much wrist time?". Truthfully, the fewer watches I have, the harder it becomes to sell off a watch. Last week I let an SKX-781 that I'd had for over ten years go and I didn't even bother me.


I sold over 20 last year and am down to 2. I will buy 2-3 in the next year or so and might be done. There are only a couple I kinda miss but won't repurchase, I don't think....


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

I have one watch left I want to buy and feel like I'm done after that. Halfway to a sumo and that could be my end all be all of my small collection.

It absolutely boggles my mind how people can have a collection worth well more than $10k. To me that seems like a little too much capital tied up.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

nyamoci said:


> I have one watch left I want to buy and feel like I'm done after that. Halfway to a sumo and that could be my end all be all of my small collection.


Being a watch enthusiast is a journey, not a destination. Even though you may stop by the side of the road for awhile to stop collecting and enjoy what you have, one day you'll have to head back out again


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Rocat said:


> I'm down to 15 affordable, analog watches and all but two are Divers. And I sit here and think to myself, "What else can I sell off that doesn't get much wrist time?". Truthfully, the fewer watches I have, the harder it becomes to sell off a watch. Last week I let an SKX-781 that I'd had for over ten years go and I didn't even bother me.


I had twenty watches a year ago.

Now I'm down to a core of ten which sit in the watch box plus a digital and a Seiko mod.

I think that like you, I've narrowed the collection down to keepers.

However if that ever changes and I see another watch I want, I have a strict rule of 'one in, one out '.



nyamoci said:


> I have one watch left I want to buy and feel like I'm done after that. Halfway to a sumo and that could be my end all be all of my small collection.
> 
> It absolutely boggles my mind how people can have a collection worth well more than $10k. To me that seems like a little too much capital tied up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


That bothered me too. It seemed like a waste of money - money that could have been spent on other things, or sat in the bank accruing interest.

Offloading watches was also liberating in a way. This is really going to sound like a first-world problem, but having too much choice seemed to give me less satisfaction and was strangely (but only slightly) stressful.

The notion of too much choice causing stress has been discussed by various people, there's even a book about it:

https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/10639.The_Paradox_of_Choice

I have to go grocery shopping soon and I just know the coffee section will stress me out because there will be thirty-plus varieties, some will be on offer, some will be ethically-produced, some will be far trade, etc. etc.

I'll eventually pick one and will still be dissatisfied with my choice.

It was exactly the same when I had too many watches.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

nyamoci said:


> It absolutely boggles my mind how people can have a collection worth well more than $10k. To me that seems like a little too much capital tied up.


Well, I am the very figure of your mind-embogglement.

I agree that it is a bit too much capital tied up, but for awhile it was worth it, as I like to study my watches over a period. 
Why? Because the main thrust of this hobby for me is, I modify A LOT of watches, and those watches therefore become one-off pieces.

But I am now ready to unload. I am done with my study, and archiving.

I have over 200+ and I intend to get that number down to 6-7 or so, and then rebuild back up to about 20 max. 
(Not counting "lollipop" watches - inexpensive Seiko quartzes, etc.)

I'd sell them here on WUS, but a handful of POO C's crying and appealing for mob support 
over some "deal gone wrong" - who knows what really happened? There are 2 sides to every story - totally turned me off of the idea.

Perhaps even more odious as this sissy practice of turning to internet strangers for support, is the said mob of strangers 
that rushes in, and casts judgment over a case that concerns them not, without knowing the complete story - as it is IMPOSSIBLE to know !! - regarding what REALLY happened.

But then, when were people ever discouraged from throwing stones at anyone as they like?

I totally "get" the heinous, vile, barbaric practice of stoning people.
The thrill must be incomparable. To act as an "agent of Justice"... AND get to kill someone you have nothing to do with. AND get away with murder in broad daylight.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I am suffering from a surfeit of watches. 

I have one that I expect delivery today and two on order, and three on preorder. I am now fairly certain that I'm going to have to sell the watch that I'm getting today. And drastically trim down the ones I'm getting on preorder. And I just saw a watch up for preorder that I like the taste of but I simply can't get in the attractive preorder price. I have no cash. 

Any one more, I'm going to be like the fat guy with the chocolate from Monty Python's Meaning of Life.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Well, I am the very figure of your mind-embogglement.
> 
> I agree that it is a bit too much capital tied up, but for awhile it was worth it, as I like to study my watches over a period.
> Why? Because the main thrust of this hobby for me is, I modify A LOT of watches, and those watches therefore become one-off pieces.
> ...


I've actually had good luck selling on F29 but I've also had no issues selling on eBay. Honestly, I'm due for a bad transaction on eBay but so far so good.

At least on F29, you can decide with whom you do business, buy the buyer as it were. Good pictures, honest descriptions and a fair price have eliminated any problems to this point.

I sell things for a living so I think that helps but I wouldn't discourage anyone from selling on F29, YMMV of course.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

watchout said:


> I hate snap on watch backs: I managed to shatter the glass on the back of my Certina!.
> 
> I should have sent it in for adjustment (it was running fast and still under warranty).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The repair bill is $59 MORE than what I paid for the watch "new" (store display) since glass particles got inside the movement. I guess I have a donor now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Anglo Irish said:


> The notion of too much choice causing stress has been discussed by various people, there's even a book about it:
> 
> https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/10639.The_Paradox_of_Choice
> 
> ...


If you care about freshness, any beans without a roast date (not an expiration, a _roast_ date) can be immediately eliminated from your pool of choices; which will significantly narrow the contenders. And if you really care about your coffee, look for Direct Trade over Fair Trade. This will significantly narrow your options as you will likely be buying from a Roaster directly, rather than the supermarket. Unless you're shopping specialty roasters online, in which case, the paradox of choice will once again be upon you.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

saturnine said:


> If you care about freshness, any beans without a roast date (not an expiration, a _roast_ date) can be immediately eliminated from your pool of choices; which will significantly narrow the contenders. And if you really care about your coffee, look for Direct Trade over Fair Trade. This will significantly narrow your options as you will likely be buying from a Roaster directly, rather than the supermarket. Unless you're shopping specialty roasters online, in which case, the paradox of choice will once again be upon you.


Thanks, but after all that, I checked the cupboard today and realised I don't need to buy more coffee this week.

I did however have a tough time buying olives: about 20 varieties from various countries, and stuffed with assorted whatnots. 
Another First-World problem.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Anglo Irish said:


> Thanks, but after all that, I checked the cupboard today and realised I don't need to buy more coffee this week.
> 
> I did however have a tough time buying olives: about 20 varieties from various countries, and stuffed with assorted whatnots.
> Another First-World problem.


Sounds like my quest for maraschino cherries. I'm wanting to get away from the radioactive ones in the supermarket though for some reason not wanting to go the route of Luxardo cherries; thus I am considering making my own. However, fresh cherries are quite expensive in January.

#FWP
#paradoxofchoice


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

saturnine said:


> Sounds like my quest for maraschino cherries. I'm wanting to get away from the radioactive ones in the supermarket though for some reason not wanting to go the route of Luxardo cherries; thus I am considering making my own. However, fresh cherries are quite expensive in January.
> 
> #FWP
> #paradoxofchoice


Wait, what?!?!?
Maraschino cherries are radioactive?!?

What am I supposed to put in my Shirley Temple's now?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Shockwave said:


> Wait, what?!?!?
> Maraschino cherries are radioactive?!?
> 
> What am I supposed to put in my Shirley Temple's now?


That was a bit of hyperbole on my part, but it depends on your opinions of artificial coloring. You have to admit those things are preternaturally bright.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

If something is artificially colored and it's rather bright, it's good for you! It's one of the food groups, y'know. :-!


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Well, I am the very figure of your mind-embogglement.
> 
> I agree that it is a bit too much capital tied up, but for awhile it was worth it, as I like to study my watches over a period.
> Why? Because the main thrust of this hobby for me is, I modify A LOT of watches, and those watches therefore become one-off pieces.
> ...


That's quite a reduction!! Have you started the process of choosing the keepers?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> That's quite a reduction!! Have you started the process of choosing the keepers?


Not yet. I will cull in a bigly way first -- just let go of the ones that I am not REALLY REALLY crazy about, 
and see where that gets me, then figure out the next step from there. I just gotta move some metal, and get some $$ back.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I have over 200+


Well, that deserves its own thread...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cayabo said:


> Well, that deserves its own thread...


Just so there is no unnecessary misunderstanding -- I am not a hoarder.
It's part of my research. I have them solely for study, as I work in the visual arts.
I certainly do not wear most of them.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Just so there is no unnecessary misunderstanding -- I am not a hoarder.
> It's part of my research. I have them solely for study, as I work in the visual arts.
> I certainly do not wear most of them.


No, no, no - no one here thinks you are a hoar......der.
I certainly don't want to get stoned Mr. Chronopolis.

I imagine you might call the thread "State of the erection" or "If Your miserable hoard < 199 you are a Poo Cee" or "Things I've got that are bigger than yours" or.... ???


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Well, that deserves its own thread...


I think so! Chrono's collection would be of interest to all seiko fans, IMO 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Just so there is no unnecessary misunderstanding -- I am not a hoarder.
> It's part of my research. I have them solely for study, as I work in the visual arts.
> I certainly do not wear most of them.


Maybe.....maybe not.....Sounds a great hoard either way. And that's perhaps not a bad thing if watches are your thing.

If I was a millionaire, I'd have between 50 and 70 Ducati's (depending on how difficult it was to find the *really* rare ones). I'd tell people they weren't a hoard. Secretly, I'm sure I wouldn't give a hoot what nomenclature people decided to use. I'd smile all time, especially when I walked into my garage full of beautiful, evocative, entrancing, fast, sublime ..... unreliable heaps of Italian crap. And I wouldn't care. Because I'd love 'em all!!

My point being, via circuitous analogy, it doesn't matter if it's a hoard if it's awesome and makes you smile! That's what trinkets are for 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Anglo Irish said:


> Thanks, but after all that, I checked the cupboard today and realised I don't need to buy more coffee this week.
> 
> I did however have a tough time buying olives: about 20 varieties from various countries, and stuffed with assorted whatnots.
> Another First-World problem.


The only olives needed are those you will put into a Martini. And remember, just pass the vermouth bottle over the glass to make sure it is a dry martini.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Just so there is no unnecessary misunderstanding -- I am not a hoarder.
> It's part of my research. I have them solely for study, as I work in the visual arts.
> I certainly do not wear most of them.


Then how about a thread where you share some of your visual design observations? I some design work, and would love to hear more about watch design.


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

saturnine said:


> That was a bit of hyperbole on my part, but it depends on your opinions of artificial coloring. You have to admit those things are preternaturally bright.


The colouring that's often used for a bright red comes from... a particular insect (the cochineal).

So it's actually, um, natural!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> I think so! Chrono's collection would be of interest to all seiko fans, IMO


Aw, you're too kind.

For every person who might find it passingly interesting, I am sure there'd be three more rolling their eyes.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cel4145 said:


> Then how about a thread where you share some of your visual design observations? I some design work, and would love to hear more about watch design.


There is a thread that was started by Docvail - all about the art and minutiae of watch design. 
Doc himself had some brilliant observations to share, but the thread never quite took off.

In any case, as my observations are worth no more than anyone else's, it would be more encouraging if more people actually found the topic interesting enough to participate for 100 pages.

But most people do not seem to find it all that interesting.

Or, they cannot be bothered to write / think analytically about design. Maybe just too tired at the end of the day? Probably.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> Maybe.....maybe not.....Sounds a great hoard either way. And that's perhaps not a bad thing if watches are your thing.
> 
> If I was a millionaire, I'd have between 50 and 70 Ducati's (depending on how difficult it was to find the *really* rare ones). I'd tell people they weren't a hoard. Secretly, I'm sure I wouldn't give a hoot what nomenclature people decided to use. I'd smile all time, especially when I walked into my garage full of beautiful, evocative, entrancing, fast, sublime ..... unreliable heaps of Italian crap. And I wouldn't care. Because I'd love 'em all!!
> 
> ...


Same, except substitute chevy trucks muscle cars and suvs, caddys, and minitrucks for ducatis. And throw in a couple Rolls and Bentleys, maaaaybe a diablo and murcielago, all of em with custom suspension, motorwork, custom billet or HRE wheels, and obnoxiously loud stereos


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Same, except substitute chevy trucks muscle cars and suvs, caddys, and minitrucks for ducatis. And throw in a couple Rolls and Bentleys, maaaaybe a diablo and murcielago, all of em with custom suspension, motorwork, custom billet or HRE wheels, and obnoxiously loud stereos


Obnoxiously loud stereos. Very important to have!!!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> Obnoxiously loud stereos. Very important to have!!!
> View attachment 12841669


Yes. Yes they are sir. Hearing be damned!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cel4145 said:


> Obnoxiously loud stereos. Very important to have!!!
> View attachment 12841669





Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Yes. Yes they are sir. Hearing be damned!


I blew out my cochleas in my teen years listening to Lawrence Welk at maximum volume. No regrets tho.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I blew out my cochleas in my teen years listening to Lawrence Welk at maximum volume. No regrets tho.


That Lawrence Welk is a banger for sure!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> I blew out my cochleas in my teen years listening to Lawrence Welk at maximum volume. No regrets tho.


I have permanent hearing loss from the AC/DC concert I went to. Kid you not. I'm a walking cliche for hearing loss and loud music.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Here you go bro. This ought to soothe your ear drums. 
Git in yer car and go 120 with this on - MAXIMUM VOLUME !!!!!!!!. :-!








cel4145 said:


> I have permanent hearing loss from the AC/DC concert I went to. Kid you not. I'm a walking cliche for hearing loss and loud music.
> View attachment 12841737


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Death to stupid people !!! It is really demoralizing, not only annoying AF, to deal with brain damaged people.

I asked a seller if the crystal is scratch-free, and can he ship to where I am?

Jay zuss!! I felt I was talking to Cathy Newman on Channel 4.

He sez:
"I am just a collector, not a store. I cannot answer any questions of technical nature. Better buy from a professional store. Just being bluntly honest."

Oh, I cleaned up his spelling to write this, so YOU could read it.

What me, lacking in compassion and understanding? 
Ya, probably. But F 'em all. Retarded lobsters, the lot of them!!!


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> There is a thread that was started by Docvail - all about the art and minutiae of watch design.
> Doc himself had some brilliant observations to share, but the thread never quite took off.
> 
> In any case, as my observations are worth no more than anyone else's, it would be more encouraging if more people actually found the topic interesting enough to participate for 100 pages.
> ...


Care to share the link? Thx!

Speaking of watch design:

Confession: I thought I just don't like turtle cases. But I come to the conclusion that I hate them. It's shifting from passively neglecting to actively avoiding them...

I find them very unpleasant to look at and think they look like ugly pebbles.

It's out. I feel better.

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Chronopolis said:


> *There is a thread* that was started by Docvail - all about the art and minutiae of watch design.


Here it is: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/anyone-want-discuss-design-theory-2523722.html


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> I have permanent hearing loss from the AC/DC concert I went to. Kid you not. I'm a walking cliche for hearing loss and loud music.
> View attachment 12841737


At least yours was AC/DC. my poor cousin had to take his daughter to see a that cyrus chick, blew out his ear drum and is now draf in that ear.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

saturnine said:


> Sounds like my quest for maraschino cherries. I'm wanting to get away from the radioactive ones in the supermarket though for some reason not wanting to go the route of Luxardo cherries; thus I am considering making my own. However, fresh cherries are quite expensive in January.
> #FWP
> #paradoxofchoice


Have you tried the Amarena cherries from Trader Joe's?


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Ten-Ten said:


> Have you tried the Amarena cherries from Trader Joe's?


I have not, I will have to look into it.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> At least yours was AC/DC. my poor cousin had to take his daughter to see a that cyrus chick, blew out his ear drum and is now draf in that ear.


Loudest concert I ever went to was taking my daughter to see the Jonas Brothers. 20000+ 12 year old girls screaming at the top of their lungs for an hour and a half nearly did me in. Loudest concert my kids say they ever went to was when I took them to Metallica last year.

Really shows how the young and old process high and low pitch sound so much differently.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> Loudest concert I ever went to was taking my daughter to see the Jonas Brothers. 20000+ 12 year old girls screaming at the top of their lungs for an hour and a half nearly did me in. Loudest concert my kids say they ever went to was when I took them to Metallica last year.
> 
> Really shows how the young and old process high and low pitch sound so much differently.


Part of it was my age. I was in my mid forties, and now I've come to understand we are more subject to the potential for hearing damage once we are older.

And part of it was the particular type of guitar distortion--very high treble--and the cannons. I could feel the cannon fire against my head.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

I often pay a visit to a boutique just to try on expensive watches and have a taste of wearing them on my wrist.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Loudest concert I ever heard was the awful opening act for a much more famous band. The openers couldn’t play and had to subject us to extreme volume to try to impress us. Stuck my fingers in my ears to save them. 

I have no problem with pure high Volume for volumes sake when it is meaningful, properly played music. Saw a clip long ago of Grace Slick speaking something about how clean high Volume has a talent all it’s own. Wish I had seen Jefferson Airplane back in the day at proper clean volume. 

No experience compares to seeing a loud concert with thousands of like-minded fans of a Band that matters, in a good venue. Hearing the crowd singing along at the top of their lungs, singing with the band is a world class experience to be remembered for a lifetime.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Loudest concert I ever heard was the awful opening act for a much more famous band. The openers couldn't play and had to subject us to extreme volume to try to impress us. Stuck my fingers in my ears to save them.


Here's a tip for everyone. My teenage son taught me I don't need to carry ear plugs. Just take my IEMs. And they worked great when we saw Deftones a couple of years ago, who seemed more distorted and louder than AC/DC had been to me.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Confession: I can no longer listen to Dream Theater since I saw them in 2009, because their sterile and robotic studio recordings pale in comparison to the energy with which they played live. The quality of their performance paradoxically ruined them for me.

Also to keep it on topic, I forgot my hearing protection and they were painfully loud.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Time for a real confession...

$48,000 on 134 watches in 26 months. It would be 140 but I returned 6 I didn't like. I've never sold a single watch despite identifying 20-25 that there's no chance I'll ever wear again. All started with a free Bulova won in a Christmas charity raffle. It triggered the fascination in mechanical watches and made me look at what's out there. Crazy to think how my $2 ticket getting pulled from a box started all this. Ignorance is bliss indeed.

I never crossed $1,000 for a single unit until this year. I eventually got curious to see what crossing that self-imposed threshold would bring me. I've done it a few times now and been well pleased. So pleased in fact, it's time to stop. How easy it was for me to drop $3,400 on two watches so soon after crossing $1,000 the first time concerned me in hindsight. I'm hitting the e-stop and jumping off the escalator. No worries, I have no family, I'm debt-free and without watches I'd have wasted more money on motorcycles and blackjack.

So I'm on to the next phase, narrowing down what I want to keep. I knew I'd get here eventually, just didn't know when. I've been thinking on it quite a bit the last few days and it's giving me some trouble. I can't decide on a number. One side of my brain is in love with about 100 of these watches. There's a reason to keep every one. The other side knows keeping 100 watches is ridiculous. I guess it'll work itself out over time...no pun intended of course.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> Time for a real confession...
> 
> $48,000 on 134 watches in 26 months. It would be 140 but I returned 6 I didn't like. I've never sold a single watch despite identifying 20-25 that there's no chance I'll ever wear again. All started with a free Bulova won in a Christmas charity raffle. It triggered the fascination in mechanical watches and made me look at what's out there. Crazy to think how my $2 ticket getting pulled from a box started all this. Ignorance is bliss indeed.
> 
> ...


Never total how much you spend on a hobby.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

I hate funerals. 

Always have. 

I hate that visitation night before the funeral even more! No one knows what to say, and if they did, they wouldnt say it there! Oddly, I come from a family that I have long suspected enjoys them! My folks seem to go out of their way to go to these things for people they barely know, and on more than one occasion; have never met! Friends of friends, and such. I find a nice glass of bourbon or port drank in solitude and reverence is a fine way to respect someons life. And death.

Here's the odd part.

I feel the same way about weddings! 

To keep things on topic: When I do find myself obligated to attend either wedding or funeral, I bet I change watch choices a dozen times before settling on one and then regretting the choice later! The truth is, I do not regret the watch, or the watch choice; I regret the obligation to attend at all and taint the watch with an unhappy or awkward memory! 

Also: are my parents weird in this respect, or is this a generational thing I just don't umderstand?

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Jtragic said:


> Never total how much you spend on a hobby.


Too late for that I guess...but noted.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> Time for a real confession...
> 
> $48,000 on 134 watches in 26 months. It would be 140 but I returned 6 I didn't like. I've never sold a single watch despite identifying 20-25 that there's no chance I'll ever wear again. All started with a free Bulova won in a Christmas charity raffle. It triggered the fascination in mechanical watches and made me look at what's out there. Crazy to think how my $2 ticket getting pulled from a box started all this. Ignorance is bliss indeed.
> 
> ...


You don't need to pick a number of how many you are going to keep. You can't easily sell a ton of them at once. So set a goal to sell 5. Then after you sell them, set another manageable goal of how many you are going to sell next. And so on ...


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

justadad said:


> I hate funerals.
> 
> Always have.
> 
> ...


I imagine more personality than generational.

Justathink, the more often you go to any gathering, the more chances you have of crossing stars with another watch lover. And you can get a glimpse into the deceased's mind by seeing the timepiece that accompanies them on their final journey.


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Tanker G1 said:


> No worries, I have no family, I'm debt-free and without watches I'd have wasted more money on motorcycles and blackjack.


Great post. But it is not possible to waste money on money on motorcycles!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

saturnine said:


> I imagine more personality than generational.
> 
> Justathink, the more often you go to any gathering, the more chances you have of crossing stars with another watch lover. And you can get a glimpse into the deceased's mind by seeing the timepiece that accompanies them on their final journey.


Yeah.... Still not worth it. And if I'm at a funeral or family visitation I should, by default, know a little about the deceased's mind because I should have known the man while he was alive, and I should have liked him to varying degrees because I would have decided to go to the funeral.

And weddings: everyone is fake. Everything you see from the wedding plan and design, to the guests carefully curated wardrobe and presentation is just a living Facebook page meant to show off the best part of themselves (or the "themselves" they wish to be).

Free booze, you say? (Which I note, you didn't). I'd still rather drink alone in the real world than have to walk through the fake one at weddings and funerals for a few hours.

"The two most important days in your life is the day you are born, and the day you find out why." -Mark Twain


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

justadad said:


> I hate funerals.
> 
> Always have.
> 
> ...


While I don't think this applies so much to weddings, I can see where attending wakes can be a semi-social event. It's a chance to meet up with people that are relegated to the "wedding and funeral" group of friends.

In a lot of cases this is the way I view it... a controlled environment to run into old "friends", ones that you never really cared enough about to maintain a friendship all these years, but still people you'd like to see once in a while.

Maybe this is just a cynical Northeast view of things, but life comes at you fast, and before you know it, years have stretched since the last time you saw "x". A funeral becomes a reason (albeit a poor one maybe), to interrupt current life and meet up with those you haven't seen.

Still with my cynic hat on, I do not view weddings the same way. At least with my circle of friends/family wedding attendance is a cash outlay, and at this point we're probably up to a $350 bill, so funerals are the cheaper solution.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

People who put used watches up for sale, asking for more $ than what it costs NEW on ebay...
not to mention that the watch is plentifully available.

What is the technical word for that kind of F'd-up-ness in thinking? 
What exactly is the thought process, if any, in making the assumption that they can get away with that kind of public display of retardation??


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> People who put used watches up for sale, asking for more $ than what it costs NEW on ebay...
> not to mention that the watch is plentifully available.
> 
> What is the technical word for that kind of F'd-up-ness in thinking?
> What exactly is the thought process, if any, in making the assumption that they can get away with that kind of public display of retardation??


And those who put a low price on the watch but charge a fortune on the shipping fee.


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

I have 15 watches I want to buy bookmarked. Ive purchased [strike] 3[/strike], 4 watches since Christmas.....none of them have been in my bookmarks.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> People who put used watches up for sale, asking for more $ than what it costs NEW on ebay...
> not to mention that the watch is plentifully available.
> 
> What is the technical word for that kind of F'd-up-ness in thinking?
> What exactly is the thought process, if any, in making the assumption that they can get away with that kind of public display of retardation??


I have jealousy, admiration and disgust for this eBay seller that buys new $30 Timex Scouts, puts them on Bond Natos, & then lists them for $125.
They sell.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

cayabo said:


> I have jealousy, admiration and disgust for this eBay seller that buys new $30 Timex Scouts, puts them on Bond Natos, & then lists them for $125.
> They sell.


No need to look on Ebay. I've seen multiple examples of WUS classifieds where sellers were asking ridiculous markups on used Orient Bambinos that you could buy brand new on Amazon for significantly less.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> People who put used watches up for sale, asking for more $ than what it costs NEW on ebay...
> not to mention that the watch is plentifully available.
> 
> What is the technical word for that kind of F'd-up-ness in thinking?
> What exactly is the thought process, if any, in making the assumption that they can get away with that kind of public display of retardation??


Yes, but if it was touched by me??


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Tres said:


> And those who put a low price on the watch but charge a fortune on the shipping fee.


This is probably the most obnoxious question that comes up, wrapped up into the "why are Americans such jerks who only ship CONUS?" question.

For me to ship insured and tracked to Saudi, the minimum is $35 USD for 2 week delivery, up to $200 in value. Anything cheaper is not tracked and not insured. If you want the box with it, for a medium-to-large box, that's going to bump me up a size class in shipping boxes to the $75 range.

If I need tracking + Insurance for higher value items and/or you need it faster, it starts to get expensive in a hurry. For an expensive watch, that can get up to the $100-150 range for most destinations.

Unless the item is such low value that I am willing to forego insurance and tracking and the recipient is willing to wait...

I confess that I lost a sale in f29 because I crunched the numbers and pointed out to an International buyer that once I calculated shipping he was only about $10 USD away from buying a brand new one in his country. I ended up selling that watch to someone else.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

OvrSteer said:


> This is probably the most obnoxious question that comes up, wrapped up into the "why are Americans such jerks who only ship CONUS?" question.
> 
> For me to ship insured and tracked to Saudi, the minimum is $35 USD for 2 week delivery, up to $200 in value. Anything cheaper is not tracked and not insured. If you want the box with it, for a medium-to-large box, that's going to bump me up a size class in shipping boxes to the $75 range.
> 
> ...


Although 'CONUS only' is indeed a bummer, i consider shipping fee up to $50 to saudi from the US is okay since i usually paid around $35 for shipping from the US to Saudi via ebay's GSP.

What i was talking about is something like in the screenshot. The shipping cost is ridiculously high i could get a better watch in that amount of money.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I've sat here at my desk a while trying to come up any *affordable major brand *of diving watch that is better, overall, than Seiko. I can't think of any.

Seiko's SRPA21 PADI Turtle may derail my plans to save for a Seiko SBBN033.

Why can't other brands have lume as good as Seiko? Is it really that hard for a watch manufacturer, major or micro brand, to have access to good lume?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

While browsing Seiya's website I came across the 'Sean Connery Seiko". LOL

I was reading the description and Sean's voice just popped in there while reading "Pepshi"

https://www.seiyajapan.com/collecti...-automatic-sbdc057-pepshi-color-made-in-japan


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

OvrSteer said:


> This is probably the most obnoxious question that comes up, wrapped up into the "why are Americans such jerks who only ship CONUS?" question.
> 
> For me to ship insured and tracked to Saudi, the minimum is $35 USD for 2 week delivery, up to $200 in value. Anything cheaper is not tracked and not insured. If you want the box with it, for a medium-to-large box, that's going to bump me up a size class in shipping boxes to the $75 range.
> 
> ...


I had a Bambino for sale on the site that someone from Australia was interested in. He wanted the original box and told me he'd been quoted under $30 for shipping. I suggested he buy a new Bambino from Amazon but he persisted until I went to the USPS website and took a screenshot proving that shipping with the original box - meaning I'd have to put a box within a box - would cost $79... on a watch he was willing to pay $95 bucks for.

Doesn't take a genius number cruncher...

Now, all my ads say CONUS ONLY.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Tanker G1 said:


> ....<large snip>... without watches I'd have wasted more money on motorcycles......


I really, really enjoy my watches. But the above is one of the more absurd statements I've heard.

;^)


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

OvrSteer said:


> I confess that I lost a sale in f29 because I crunched the numbers and pointed out to an International buyer that once I calculated shipping he was only about $10 USD away from buying a brand new one in his country. I ended up selling that watch to someone else.


Thats what stand up people do though sir. Good on ya


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> OvrSteer said:
> 
> 
> > I confess that I lost a sale in f29 because I crunched the numbers and pointed out to an International buyer that once I calculated shipping he was only about $10 USD away from buying a brand new one in his country. I ended up selling that watch to someone else.
> ...


Yeah, this should be common practice. Whenever I list something for sale, I feel like a jerk discouraging some non-US inquiries but I have no problem recommending alternate sources for the same or similar watch, usually at a comparable price. I sometimes point people to less expensive sellers or pieces in better condition. I don't want someone to spend more than they wanted to or need to and ultimately, I just want good watches in people's hands and to have a positive experience in the watch community.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

I once planned to have a physical address in the US using a forwarder services but abandoned that idea due to the fee and also since i dont shop that often. And im afraid that having an easier access to the US market will make me go crazy in hunting watches.

I wish there is service provider who can provide a one time US physical address. And if there is, i wish it was affordable.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Tres said:


> I once planned to have a physical address in the US using a forwarder services but abandoned that idea due to the fee and also since i dont shop that often. And im afraid that having an easier access to the US market will make me go crazy in hunting watches.
> 
> I wish there is service provider who can provide a one time US physical address. And if there is, i wish it was affordable.


Where do you live? Some countries have such services. The big con for me is that you know the shipping cost only after the item arrived to them.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Davidka said:


> Where do you live? Some countries have such services. The big con for me is that you know the shipping cost only after the item arrived to them.


I live in saudi arabia for the time being.

The only forwarder i, so far, would feel comfortable with is aramex but they charge quite a bunch.


----------



## jthole (Jan 11, 2018)

catsteeth said:


> Wow...
> 
> Just thinking about that, its like nails down a blackboard. It's _creepy...._


I've always done it that way. Doesn't seem to have harmed any of my (few) handwinders.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

OvrSteer said:


> Yes, but if it was touched by me??


Hey now.

There is something oddly unwholesome about that rhetorical question... can't say why, but it's there. ;-)


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm suddenly finding myself interested in the Rado Diastar with it's weird oval case. Should this be a cause for concern or celebration?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Anglo Irish said:


> I'm suddenly finding myself interested in the Rado Diastar with it's weird oval case. Should this be a cause for concern or celebration?


Quick! Get in touch with OvrSteer, and let him "touch" ya.:-!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Quick! Get in touch with OvrSteer, and let him "touch" ya.:-!


Is that like a placing-of-hands-on-my-head-to-release-the-bad-spirits kind of touching ? :-s


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Anglo Irish said:


> Is that like a placing-of-hands-on-my-head-to-release-the-bad-spirits kind of touching ? :-s


Let's see what OvrSteer has to say about THAT.;-)


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

There is a watch on F29 that I would love to get my hands on, and am now planning to sell several of my watches to fund it. Including my Victorinox INOX, Wenger Battalion III, Wenger Terragraph, Casio Edifice, and a G-Shock.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Capt Obvious said:


> There is a watch on F29 that I would love to get my hands on, and am now planning to sell several of my watches to fund it. Including my Victorinox INOX, Wenger Battalion III, Wenger Terragraph, Casio Edifice, and a G-Shock.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Please tell me that it's not an Invicta......


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Please tell me that it's not an Invicta......


Nope. Swiss Legend lmao

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Let's see what OvrSteer has to say about THAT.;-)


This would be more of a value-add, like "oh that's a nice Daytona, but it wasn't owned by Paul Newmann, so whatevers". In this scenario I'm Paul Newman obviously...

I don't advocate "personal touching" of Rado Diastars or storage in any bodily orificies.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> Nope. Swiss Legend lmao
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Now I'm intrigued. I don't see anything up on watchrecon for Swiss Legend other than stuff in the $40 price range.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> Now I'm intrigued. I don't see anything up on watchrecon for Swiss Legend other than stuff in the $40 price range.


I'm joking. It's a Citizen Skyhawk.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## U_A (Dec 24, 2011)

Confession: I have a crippling addiction, I swore that after the watch I just bought (which I only bought because it's cheap, and therefore a harmless buy), I wouldn't buy anything until I can afford a Sea-Gull 816.423 or an Omega Speedmaster Reduced, but now the thrill of one new watch has made me want another... And another. I suddenly need a panda/reverse panda chronograph, and a vintage-look blue diver, and a green diver. Help!

I even see sexy new straps and realize that nothing I own will look good on them...Fluco racing rally strap? Nope, nothing for it. Eulit Kristall Perlon? Nope, nothing for it. But, there are plenty of new watches that would look great on them...

I think the Debert Seamaster 300 homage is probably the cheapest cure here.

This is still a cheaper addiction than crack, right? Or dating? :-d


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

U_A said:


> Confession: I have a crippling addiction, I swore that after the watch I just bought (which I only bought because it's cheap, and therefore a harmless buy), I wouldn't buy anything until I can afford a Sea-Gull 816.423 or an Omega Speedmaster Reduced, but now the thrill of one new watch has made me want another... And another. I suddenly need a panda/reverse panda chronograph, and a vintage-look blue diver, and a green diver. Help!
> 
> I even see sexy new straps and realize that nothing I own will look good on them...Fluco racing rally strap? Nope, nothing for it. Eulit Kristall Perlon? Nope, nothing for it. But, there are plenty of new watches that would look great on them...
> 
> ...


Hadn't really thought of crack, but definitely cheaper than being married! :-d


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

I confess that my contrarian nature means I’m going to have to wear my Steinhart sub ‘homage’ tomorrow now after reading 16 pages of another homage v Rolex thread. 

I do like those threads though - they are a wonderfully entertaining insight into the nature of sub-cultures and how forums are a fertile ground for breeding extreme views. And this is a site about watches! Watches! Gotta love random passions... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

The abhorrent hatred of homages by the "purists" makes me wanna buy nothing but homage wayches, just to troll them.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I just came to the realization today that I have become a quartz snob. When it comes to my non uhf models, I will not keep them if the seconds hand misses even 1 mark.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> I just came to the realization today that I have become a quartz snob. When it comes to my non uhf models, I will not keep them if the seconds hand misses even 1 mark.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


id say don't be a snob, but I'm a cigar snob to some extent, and definitely a car snob (Fords are straight Garbage......) sooooooo


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> I just came to the realization today that I have become a quartz snob. When it comes to my non uhf models, I will not keep them if the seconds hand misses even 1 mark.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That's not snobbery, that's just sensible!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I got approximately 10 watches (some going out, some coming in) - 7 of which are keepers. But I wear the same watch for 3 weeks, except for the weekends in a row now. Constantly contemplating the idea to reduce to 3. but then, opening my watch box. They’re all keepers. 

What Phase in watch „collecting“ (as in accumulating) is this? 




Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Storm father, I confess: I just bought an automatic Seiko recraft and a quartz Certina Chrono to take advantage of the Amex 50 off 250 ending tonight, Sob.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

I have never understood the difference between these two threads in f7:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/wruw-what-pilot-you-wearing-4167802.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/what-pilot-you-sporting-today-3071218.html

They seem to be redundant, yet both are very active. Maybe I'm just not enough of a pilot watch fan to understand? :-d


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

I confess that for the first time since I dived into this hobby I don’t currently covet a watch. I am happy with the size and variety of my small collection. There is nothing that is tempting me. 

I find this very unsettling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalen (Dec 12, 2016)

hairythomas said:


> I confess that for the first time since I dived into this hobby I don't currently covet a watch. I am happy with the size and variety of my small collection. There is nothing that is tempting me.
> 
> I find this very unsettling.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a feeling in which I am unfamiliar with.


----------



## Dalen (Dec 12, 2016)

hairythomas said:


> I confess that for the first time since I dived into this hobby I don't currently covet a watch. I am happy with the size and variety of my small collection. There is nothing that is tempting me.
> 
> I find this very unsettling.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a feeling in which I am unfamiliar with.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

hairythomas said:


> I confess that for the first time since I dived into this hobby I don't currently covet a watch. I am happy with the size and variety of my small collection. There is nothing that is tempting me.
> 
> I find this very unsettling.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Currently coveting a SRPB53, SRPA21, SNZG15, SKX009, and SNZF15. Oh, and a hamilton khaki field 42mm


----------



## Gaarci (Dec 13, 2017)

Thanks for this great thread - fun reading!

1. I think it’s crazy for anyone to buy a watch more expensive than $300.

2. I absolutely hate rubber and silicone straps.

3. I love Russian watches, especially Vostoks.

4. I have thrown watches I didn’t like in the garbage.

5. I deleted Facebook off my phone because I was spending too much time looking at watches and I am much happier now!

6. I bought a few $25 Feikos from India on Ebay out of curiosity and then felt really guilty when I received them because I realized they were probably made by children.

7. When I started collecting watches I got bit hard by the bug and bought 20 watches in 3 months. My collection is now about 25 and that feels about right.

That’s all that comes to mind at the most moment!


----------



## Gaarci (Dec 13, 2017)

And I bought a hand-made $30 shiny black alligator strap for my Orient Bambino on Ebay from a craftsman in Vietnam - I hope it wasn’t made by a child!


----------



## Gaarci (Dec 13, 2017)

And I haven’t even bought the Bambino yet!


----------



## Gaarci (Dec 13, 2017)

And I want a Seagull!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Gaarci said:


> And I bought a hand-made $30 shiny black alligator strap for my Orient Bambino on Ebay from a craftsman in Vietnam - I hope it wasn't made by a child!


Well, since you put a lot of thought into the ethical side of your purchases, it is said that Cuban cigars are rolled on the thighs of female workers. Pic related









It is obviously an evil, sexist practice that needs to be stopped ASAP.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

duplicate


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I have gone completely to the G side of the watch spectrum. I now own only 2 watches that are not Casio G-Shocks, and I don't have nearly enough of them.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

WUSers:
My fess up is I thoroughly detest Smart watches. I'm a mechanical watch guy. As Mark Twin said:
"And never the twain shall meet" Is there anything that looks anymore simpleton than seeing a 
Smart Watch owner thumping their watch like a watermellon?
Almost entire family has seccumbed to Smart Watches. The Bill Gates menace, Apple Watches.
You can't teach an ole dawg new tricks.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

Dalen said:


> That is a feeling in which I am unfamiliar with.


It is new territory for me! I am now, however, a little bit obsessed with driving gloves....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Gaarci said:


> Thanks for this great thread - fun reading!
> 
> 1. I think it's crazy for anyone to buy a watch more expensive than $300.
> 
> ...


I'll give you a year, and I bet that by then you will spend over $300 on a Vostok, with a rubber or silicone strap 

welcome to the addiction.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

duplicate post


----------



## Gaarci (Dec 13, 2017)

Ha!!

You're probably right!

Love it!


----------



## Gaarci (Dec 13, 2017)

That is fantastic!


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

I confess that I’ve seen some ugly as sin mods in various threads but could never bring myself to tell the modder. It’s almost as if they are colorblind and modding in the dark. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Watches with a big, fat Zero "0" at the 12 o'clock look weird.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

But sometimes weird is cool.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Jtragic said:


> I confess that I've seen some ugly as sin mods in various threads but could never bring myself to tell the modder. It's almost as if they are colorblind and modding in the dark.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sorry


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I love the watch hobby but some of the people in this business can be real dicks. They seem to get off being rude and nasty to other people, condescending, even. 

I move on when I meet or see people like that. Life's too short.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Jtragic said:


> I confess that I've seen some ugly as sin mods in various threads but could never bring myself to tell the modder. It's almost as if they are colorblind and modding in the dark.


And yet, there is somewhere in this big world someone who also loves that fugly thang, and wants to buy it.
How do I know? Just look at all the ugly couples out there. 
There is always someone or something for everyone.
Hell, even *I* am married to a woman who loves me, and is beautiful. :-x
AND, sold a few mods of my own making. :-! b-)
Puh-RAISE da Lawd !


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

Forgive me father for I have sinned, (this is a confession thread right??) but I refuse to give a "like" to someone who posts a picture of a non-diver watch in the dive forum WRUW thread. I also don't give a "like" to the all plastic watches in the same thread. Yes, I know they have the water resistance of a diver but I just can't do it....


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

When my most recent watch is not a "bargain," reading the bargains thread sometimes makes me feel guilty for buying it.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess, the only modern JLC I like is the 2-hand Master Ultra Thin. The horizontal lines on the Reverso bugs the hell out of me. I hate sector dials so the new one everyone is going ga-ga over does nothing for me.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Rocat said:


> .


Last edited by Rocat; 1 Hour Ago at 00:25. Reason: The post didn't really serve a purpose so I deleted it.

Don't worry, the majority of my posts have no purpose...


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Earlier today (Sunday) my wife and I began talking when she noticed me surfing the net looking at limited edition DW6900s. 
She asked me why they were so expensive compared to the base models, and what made them special.
I told her that they were expensive because they are limited editions, there are only a small quantity of that particular model made. Also the other thing that makes them special is that they are usually a special color.

This got me to thinking, which is never a good idea. God kills a kitten every time I think...

Why should I lay out these sums of money for a G-Shock that is say 1/1000 when for less money, I can make a true 1/1 that is special to me? Guess the tools are coming back out.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

My wife suggested we do something nice for people in need, those less fortunate than us.
I said: "WUT?!? WOM'N! EF dat, right now! Git you mama to do dat nice bs for people! Hell, *I* am in need. Of a new watch."

She then called me a *misanthrope*.

I said: "WUT? Hey, it's _MISTER_ anthrope to you!"

Now, she likes the idea of being a _MRS _anthrope, she being married and all.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

I used to do nice things for people, then i saw them basically ..... on the thing i had done for them. Pretty much learned, you cant help people that dont wanna be helped, and the onrs that want and need the help, arent gonna ask for it. So buy more watches in good faith my friend!


----------



## watchuck (Sep 26, 2014)

True confession; I no understand...



Fluffyfreak505 said:


> I used to do nice things for people, then i them basically ..... on the thing i had done for them.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> I used to do nice things for people, then i them basically ..... on the thing i had done for them. Pretty much learned, you cant help people that dont wanna be helped, and the onrs that want and need the help, arent gonna ask for it. So buy more watches in good faith my friend!


 Did I miss an open bar around here somewhere?

Just remember kids - drinking and posting on this forum is..... actively encouraged ;-)

OK, now back to waiting to see how long it takes someone to register "Mr. Anthrope" as a screen name and post on this forum


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

jisham said:


> OK, now back to waiting to see how long it takes someone to register "Mr. Anthrope" as a screen name and post on this forum


Already registered and trademarked. ;-)

That, and *F-Luvia*.
All MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Already registered and trademarked. ;-)
> 
> That, and *F-Luvia*.
> All MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


+1 Like.. Anthrope..

I was going to photoshop your avatar onto a werewolf head, but I think it already is....

what phase is the moon?

gotta go... where's my silver and wolfsbane?


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

jisham said:


> Did I miss an open bar around here somewhere?
> 
> Just remember kids - drinking and posting on this forum is..... actively encouraged ;-)
> 
> OK, now back to waiting to see how long it takes someone to register "Mr. Anthrope" as a screen name and post on this forum





watchuck said:


> True confession; I no understand...


sorry guys, should have been a saw in there. edited so it makes more sense


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

cel4145 said:


> When my most recent watch is not a "bargain," reading the bargains thread sometimes makes me feel guilty for buying it.


I think you have it backward. Watch sellers couldn't make a living just selling bargains. You are supporting the ecosystem while bargain hunters are riding on your coattails. My last bargain pickup? I feel guilty about that. We could trade, then we'll both feel better.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I hate those vanilla scented tropics. I can’t stand this plasticky, artificial, sweet stank. I always put the watches in a box over night, when I got a vanilla-stanking tropic on them. The first time i unpacked a strap, I almost threw up. Had to wash it and put it outside for a couple of days. 

There. I said lt. A friend of mine makes fun of me due to this. 


Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> I think you have it backward. Watch sellers couldn't make a living just selling bargains. You are supporting the ecosystem while bargain hunters are riding on your coattails. My last bargain pickup? I feel guilty about that. We could trade, then we'll both feel better.


Very true. And I have told myself this before :-!

But the deal monger in me hates when I feel I didn't buy a bargain. :-(


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

A colleague of mine smiled weirdly at me and when i asked why, he said "did you wear your watch upside down?"

I yelled "DUDE, IT'S A DESTRO!" silently inside my head.

But i came to sanity and answer him calmly, "no, it's a destro."

If only that question came from the bosses who sport rolexes or breitlings.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Tres said:


> A colleague of mine smiled weirdly at me and when i asked why, he said *"did you wear your watch upside down?"*
> I yelled "DUDE, IT'S A DESTRO!" silently inside my head. *But i came to sanity and answer him calmly, "no, it's a destro.*


It would've been a lot more fun, and workplace inappropriate, if you had said: *"No, but I am wearing my underwear inside out... and maybe even upside down." *:-!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I hate those vanilla scented tropics. I can't stand this plasticky, artificial, sweet stank. I always put the watches in a box over night, when I got a vanilla-stanking tropic on them. The first time i unpacked a strap, I almost threw up. Had to wash it and put it outside for a couple of days.
> 
> There. I said lt. A friend of mine makes fun of me due to this.


Your friend is not alone anymore.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> It would've been a lot more fun, and workplace inappropriate, if you had said: *"No, but I am wearing my underwear inside out... and maybe even upside down." *:-!


Thursday, right?

Forwards, backwards, inside-out forwards, inside-out backwards. I suppose then you have to go commando on Friday?


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

cel4145 said:


> Very true. And I have told myself this before :-!
> 
> But the deal monger in me hates when I feel I didn't buy a bargain. :-(


Use a form of dollar-cost-averaging: buy more bargains to balance out the non-bargains! 

I agree that bargains have a special appeal. Confession: if I used my time productively instead of looking for bargains, I wouldn't have to buy just bargains.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> *Use a form of dollar-cost-averaging: buy more bargains to balance out the non-bargains! *
> 
> I agree that bargains have a special appeal. Confession: if I used my time productively instead of looking for bargains, I wouldn't have to buy just bargains.


Somehow that just doesn't sound quite right. You still end up spending more money because you are buying more bargain watches to offset the non bargain watch purchases.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

On days when I find a watch I like but it is not in my budget.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> It would've been a lot more fun, and workplace inappropriate, if you had said: *"No, but I am wearing my underwear inside out... and maybe even upside down." *:-!


But it would be appropriate if i were (old school) batman. Wait a sec, does batman wear watch?


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

eljay said:


> Thursday, right?
> 
> Forwards, backwards, inside-out forwards, inside-out backwards. I suppose then you have to go commando on Friday?


I wonder if chronopolis often goes commando.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Tres said:


> I wonder if chronopolis often goes commando.


I wonder if he doesn't...


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Rocat said:


> Somehow that just doesn't sound quite right. You still end up spending more money because you are buying more bargain watches to offset the non bargain watch purchases.


Your Jedi mind tricks don't work on F71, boy!


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Tres said:


> I wonder if chronopolis often goes commando.


I wonder if he *IS* a commando........


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Somehow that just doesn't sound quite right. You still end up spending more money because you are buying more bargain watches to offset the non bargain watch purchases.


Yes, but you have more watches, and your average percent-savings per watch goes up. Just ask ManOnTime  Remember: _We Enable_.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> My wife suggested we do something nice for people in need, those less fortunate than us.
> I said: "WUT?!? WOM'N! EF dat, right now! Git you mama to do dat nice bs for people! Hell, *I* am in need. Of a new watch."
> 
> She then called me a *misanthrope*.
> ...


I'm the less fortunate that she's talking about. Please get me a Halios.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Ragl said:


> I wonder if he *IS* a commando........


This commando?


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Tres said:


> This commando?


It's a good likeness.......


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Apparently Chronopolis's knees are too controversial for our delicate eyes!


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Confession: Ever since I discovered that I'm a quartz snob (neither a fan of automatics, nor finding it tolerable for a quartz to miss a marker) I find it is far easier to not post anymore rather than post anything.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Tres said:


> This commando?


I think you mean this one....








[truly, truly, frightening...]


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Told myself no more watches.... I am weak....









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

Confession: Accuracy, like beauty, is where you find it.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

5 years in, I still can’t see the differences between Seiko diver models


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

It'll be in the 80's for the next few days. That's Mother Nature's way of telling me to switch off the leather strap craze and go back to "nato's and bracelet's".

I channeled Tim Conway as Dr.Tart reading "rhyming notes" from "The Private Eyes". It is one of my favorite movies of all time. From seeing it in the Theater in 1980 to now I still laugh until I cry watching it. Stupid humor but hilarious.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> It would've been a lot more fun, and workplace inappropriate, if you had said: *"No, but I am wearing my underwear inside out... and maybe even upside down." *:-!


I have given this a lot of thought and I confess I don't understand your obsession with wearing dirty underwear inside out, whether due to a lack of laundering options or laziness. By doing so you are simply transferring the _eau de Chronopolis_ to whatever passes for pants in your world, which in turn creates more laundry that you seem unable to do. Logic dictates it would be simpler to wear them again, right-side in, as washing yourself is a quicker task than laundering your clothes.

Of course this assumes you do in fact find the time to wash yourself, and if such were proven false your avatar is the least of our concerns.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

So after my interaction this morning with a Seiko customer service agent, I will never buy anything related to Seiko or any of its subsidaries again. I sold off the last of my Seiko stuff an hour ago for rock bottom prices to be rid of that crap.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

saturnine said:


> I have given this a lot of thought and I confess I don't understand your obsession with wearing dirty underwear inside out, whether due to a lack of laundering options or laziness. By doing so you are simply transferring the _eau de Chronopolis_ to whatever passes for pants in your world, which in turn creates more laundry that you seem unable to do. Logic dictates it would be simpler to wear them again, right-side in, as washing yourself is a quicker task than laundering your clothes.
> 
> Of course this assumes you do in fact find the time to wash yourself, and if such were proven false your avatar is the least of our concerns.


You actually spent a lot of time cogitating on this subject?!


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Was talking about watches and then the spring bar popped out when i reached into my pocket.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Tanjecterly said:


> You actually spent a lot of time cogitating on this subject?!


What can I say, Herr Chrono paints a vivid picture.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

tekong said:


> Told myself no more watches.... I am weak....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one that seduced me










We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I bought this "just to check it out" and that was a huge mistake. Seiko hit a home run with this.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> So after my interaction this morning with a Seiko customer service agent, I will never buy anything related to Seiko or any of its subsidaries again. I sold off the last of my Seiko stuff an hour ago for rock bottom prices to be rid of that crap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I have been asked why I have made this dastardly decision about the almighty Seiko. I had a Pulsar PW3001 which was missing a caseback screw. I also had another which I converted to a positive display for my dad. Anyway I contacted Seiko's customer service from Pulsar's customer service page. I explained that I would like to buy a set of those screws. The rep told me that I would have to buy a whole new watch instead. Screw that. I sold my SKX007, SRP309J, & SNZG13 all for $50 each on ebay to be rid of them. All were sold within minutes and I am happy with my decision. Seiko sucks, and any watch with any affiliation to Seiko is pure garbage in my eyes.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> I have been asked why I have made this dastardly decision about the almighty Seiko. I had a Pulsar PW3001 which was missing a caseback screw. I also had another which I converted to a positive display for my dad. Anyway I contacted Seiko's customer service from Pulsar's customer service page. I explained that I would like to buy a set of those screws. The rep told me that I would have to buy a whole new watch instead. Screw that. I sold my SKX007, SRP309J, & SNZG13 all for $50 each on ebay to be rid of them. All were sold within minutes and I am happy with my decision. Seiko sucks, and any watch with any affiliation to Seiko is pure garbage in my eyes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Spite can be expensive. Esslinger would sell you a tray with dozens of watch case screws in various sizes for about $15.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> I have been asked why I have made this dastardly decision about the almighty Seiko. I had a Pulsar PW3001 which was missing a caseback screw. I also had another which I converted to a positive display for my dad. Anyway I contacted Seiko's customer service from Pulsar's customer service page. I explained that I would like to buy a set of those screws. The rep told me that I would have to buy a whole new watch instead. Screw that. I sold my SKX007, SRP309J, & SNZG13 all for $50 each on ebay to be rid of them. All were sold within minutes and I am happy with my decision. Seiko sucks, and any watch with any affiliation to Seiko is pure garbage in my eyes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


A trip to a watchmaker could have solved this or asking forum members to check their "junk drawer" for similar screws. I hunted for a chronograph pusher (that fell out of a piece of shat my wife liked) for over a year.

Cannabalizing another watch for parts, even if the "eaten" watch works, is acceptable to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> I have been asked why I have made this dastardly decision about the almighty Seiko. I had a Pulsar PW3001 which was missing a caseback screw. I also had another which I converted to a positive display for my dad. Anyway I contacted Seiko's customer service from Pulsar's customer service page. I explained that I would like to buy a set of those screws. The rep told me that I would have to buy a whole new watch instead. Screw that. I sold my SKX007, SRP309J, & SNZG13 all for $50 each on ebay to be rid of them. All were sold within minutes and I am happy with my decision. Seiko sucks, and any watch with any affiliation to Seiko is pure garbage in my eyes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


To write an entire watch brand off because they couldn't sell you a single screw for a watch that has probably been out of production for years is a gross overreaction IMHO. There are plenty of watchmakers who could have hooked you up for free...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Tres said:


> I wonder if chronopolis often goes commando.





lxnastynotch93 said:


> *To write an entire... brand off... is ... gross ...*


FTFY ;-)


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> I have been asked why I have made this dastardly decision about the almighty Seiko. I had a Pulsar PW3001 which was missing a caseback screw. I also had another which I converted to a positive display for my dad. Anyway I contacted Seiko's customer service from Pulsar's customer service page. I explained that I would like to buy a set of those screws. The rep told me that I would have to buy a whole new watch instead. Screw that. I sold my SKX007, SRP309J, & SNZG13 all for $50 each on ebay to be rid of them. All were sold within minutes and I am happy with my decision. Seiko sucks, and any watch with any affiliation to Seiko is pure garbage in my eyes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I recently received very good service from Seiko. They repaired a watch for me free of charge even though it did not have a warranty that was valid in the UK.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

PYLTN said:


> I recently received very good service from Seiko. They repaired a watch for me free of charge even though it did not have a warranty that was valid in the UK.


I had the same experience. They fixed my JDM SARX033 three times for free. And all repairs were done and Watch was back to me within 2 weeks every time.

Compare that to the 8 months I waited for my Ball or 6 months my father waited for his Omega. I would take Seiko service every time.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I am off the seiko train as well. Not because I had bad experiences with them. In fact, I think they offer great value. Despite them launching a huge array of models right now, I still have to find one, that I find pleasing enough for me to buy. I had a few, they didn’t stay. Always something with them, I don’t like. I can’t warm with them. The only one I’d like to test is the sla017 - but then it’s too expensive and it would concur with my Oris 65 for the same niche - and I like the Oris too much to let the sla take its place. Buying avoided! 

I hate almost every arrow hand on the seikos, except for a couple of their solar tunas (the gmt ones). 

If there was a seiko with snowflake hour hand, I’d rethink.


Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

I am always secretly relieved when I check the "I found a bargain here" thread and don't see anything that tempts me.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

larand said:


> I am always secretly relieved when I check the "I found a bargain here" thread and don't see anything that tempts me.


I read most of the threads on f71. But rarely that one. I know better.


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Ten-Ten said:


> I read most of the threads on f71. But rarely that one. I know better.


Oh, I know better. I also know I should avoid fatty foods and get more exercise, but hell, you only live once.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> I have been asked why I have made this dastardly decision about the almighty Seiko. I had a Pulsar PW3001 which was missing a caseback screw. I also had another which I converted to a positive display for my dad. Anyway I contacted Seiko's customer service from Pulsar's customer service page. I explained that I would like to buy a set of those screws. The rep told me that I would have to buy a whole new watch instead. Screw that. I sold my SKX007, SRP309J, & SNZG13 all for $50 each on ebay to be rid of them. All were sold within minutes and I am happy with my decision. Seiko sucks, and any watch with any affiliation to Seiko is pure garbage in my eyes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


sleep man. its our friend


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> I have been asked why I have made this dastardly decision about the almighty Seiko. I had a Pulsar PW3001 which was missing a caseback screw. I also had another which I converted to a positive display for my dad. Anyway I contacted Seiko's customer service from Pulsar's customer service page. I explained that I would like to buy a set of those screws. The rep told me that I would have to buy a whole new watch instead. Screw that. I sold my SKX007, SRP309J, & SNZG13 all for $50 each on ebay to be rid of them. All were sold within minutes and I am happy with my decision. Seiko sucks, and any watch with any affiliation to Seiko is pure garbage in my eyes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I'm sad i wasn't on ebay when Capt Obvious lost his patience with seiko =p


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

atarione said:


> I'm sad i wasn't on ebay when Capt Obvious lost his patience with seiko =p


me too.


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

I don't really care about the accuracy of my watches. I mainly wear them to complement my look or dress so it is more an accessory or jewelry item than anything else really. But for some reason I will not buy a quartz. Automatic just seems more organic to me , it is a 'real piece of jewelry ' to me. I dunno. 
As long as the watch isn't defective of course , I mean, if the watch is a reputable make but loses 5 mins a day , I'm sure to either get a refund or exchange as there's no point in spending money on defective. 
But sometimes if my watch stopped and I put in on for the day, I won't bother to set the time. 

I prefer a black and gold model of a set of watches over the more traditional color combos. I like this color combo bc of its blinginess. I mean, I do have the silver and white dial and so forth but I mainly gravitate to the gold plated in my collection even if it looks tacky to others. I don't care really as why spend a day which are numbered for each of us wearing something to cater to someone else's tastes ? Just me

Sometime I wear two watches. One on each wrist. It makes sense to me bc I see it as bracelet accessory. Yeah I've been told. The man who wears two watches doesn't know the time. Ok sure. But that means the person who said that shouldn't carry his smartphone w him if he's wearing a watch. Or even glance at a clock in the room cuz he's contradicting himself. 

I like croc embossed leather w my Seiko divers. 
At church when we pray, many times I'm looking down at my watch mesmerized by its beauty on my arm.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I had a sale transaction. I shipped via USPS Priority mail. The tracking information is showing up as not updated. Normally it should arrive on Saturday, but the tracking information or the lack thereof is causing me serious heartburn. I'm thinking it's lost in the process. Major heartburn city.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> me too.


+3. Id've bought that SKX (that I don't need) at twice the price and still been happy with myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

You know when you subscribe to the main thread for that new watch that's coming out, because you are excited about it and want to know when it's released? But then the thread talks about the watch almost every day for weeks and months, making it impossible to just forget about it until it's released? It's a form of torture. :-d


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

Another confession .. I dont really keep the watch boxes. I tossed all of them (including the warranty cards and papers) except for the Certinas.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Jtragic said:


> +3. Id've bought that SKX (that I don't need) at twice the price and still been happy with myself.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


idda bought the SKX too, mainly so i can have one on a strapcode super oyster, and one on a turtle/samurai strap. then id just need a 3rd one to go ona NATO, and 4th one modded...... witha orange crafter blue strap..... im sick, i know.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> idda bought the SKX too, mainly so i can have one on a strapcode super oyster, and one on a turtle/samurai strap. then id just need a 3rd one to go ona NATO, and 4th one modded...... witha orange crafter blue strap..... im sick, i know.


It wasn't that long ago that you were able to buy them on Rakuten for about $145 each on bracelets shipped to US. I had five of them. All modded and one stock. Sold all but one to fund a grail. I miss those times.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JorgeT (Mar 6, 2010)

I am not sure if I said it before. I truly just don’t get the love for the Reverso. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

JorgeT said:


> I am not sure if I said it before. I truly just don't get the love for the Reverso.


I'll go further. The mechanics of it are amazing, the finishing is great, but aesthetically it's not OK. It's too 'of its time' and not timeless. The idea of spending $5-8k to have a watch that flips over so you can really have two watches? Who in 2018 wouldn't buy two $3k watches instead of one $6k watch? Nobody is flipping them over to the armored side in order to play polo. C'mon. Just no.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

JorgeT said:


> I am not sure if I said it before. I truly just don't get the love for the Reverso.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have zero interest in them. I actually have zero interest in a lot of forum favorites.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Silly double post


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

OvrSteer said:


> I'll go further. The mechanics of it are amazing, the finishing is great, but aesthetically it's not OK. It's too 'of its time' and not timeless. The idea of spending $5-8k to have a watch that flips over so you can really have two watches? Who in 2018 wouldn't buy two $3k watches instead of one $6k watch? Nobody is flipping them over to the armored side in order to play polo. C'mon. Just no.


Hey now, you're dangerously close to opening Pandora's box there. If we start complaining about anachronistic mechanical watch designs, it would never end...


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Im probably the only person around thats hoping the replacements for the SARB033/035 is 40-42mm.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I bought this "just to check it out" and that was a huge mistake. Seiko hit a home run with this.


I have nothing against Seiko and have a couple. But I couldn't even guess what model it is looking at a picture. I know that their divers can be quite different, but they kinda all look so so similar to me.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Im probably the only person around thats hoping the replacements for the SARB033/035 is 40-42mm.


Yep.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> I'll go further. The mechanics of it are amazing, the finishing is great, but aesthetically it's not OK. It's too 'of its time' and not timeless. The idea of spending $5-8k to have a watch that flips over so you can really have two watches? Who in 2018 wouldn't buy two $3k watches instead of one $6k watch? Nobody is flipping them over to the armored side in order to play polo. C'mon. Just no.


There are many models that have display backs. There are some beatufil day/night, like pictured below. If you saw some in person, you may change your mind.









Not my picture.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Reversos look just plain silly like the one above.

Also I think they're for women for the most part. That and girly men.

[donning my flame proof outfit]


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Reversos look just plain silly like the one above.
> 
> Also I think they're for women for the most part. That and girly men.
> 
> [donning my flame proof outfit]


Yes, and PP, AP, VC, and Lange are all mass produced in china, and have poor finishing.


----------



## Dalen (Dec 12, 2016)

Last night I overpaid for a Gruppo Gamma bronze on ebay that I’ve been searching for a while. I knew I was over paying as I paid for it, I just got impatient. In retaliation, this morning I’ve deleted the watch recon and ebay apps from my phone and Ipad.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Dalen said:


> Last night I overpaid for a Gruppo Gamma bronze on ebay that I've been searching for a while. I knew I was over paying as I paid for it, I just got impatient. In retaliation, this morning I've deleted the watch recon and ebay apps from my phone and Ipad.


Did this twice. Always got pulled back in. Talking about that retaliation part. Never overpaying for a watch...NEVA-EVA. Never!! You hear me?!?11! 

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Im probably the only person around thats hoping the replacements for the SARB033/035 is 40-42mm.


You are DEFINITELY not alone.

I hate to not be sad about the SARB033/35 passing, but I'm not. Not at all. I feel for folks who like them, but I'd never buy one. The SARX033/35 is darn near perfect at 40.5mm, with only one problem.

Price.

They're twice as expensive at the SARB033/35 with similar specs.

The SARY055/57 are still available. They're close but not quite SARB033/35-ish but at a full 42mm.

So really, I'm hopeful. I'm hopeful that they're replaced with a 40-42mm replacement or the SARX models drop in price. I'm not sure any of that's going to happen, but theyr'e not doing any good to me now. Things can only get better.

The MM300 is a shame. It's iconic and I don't think it's priced badly at $2k, but it's still $2k... I probably won't ever get one. I do expect Seiko to issue a replacement-- possibly a direct replacement just with the Prospex logo.

The Alpinist... where do I begin? An internal bezel only visually shrinks an already smallish watch and they 017's the only color scheme they've been doing for a long time. If the Alpinist lineup comes back at 40-42mm in a range of colors besides green/gold-- like the Cocktail Time reissues-- even with a 4R36 they have the potential to be interesting. I'm not sure they need a compass bezel though-- that's covered by the Automatic Adventure lineup (and the quartz Adventures of course as well.)

I totally get why people are upset, but I'm only ever buying watches for me, my wrist and frame aren't getting smaller, and even an all-dial 38mm watch is a stretch for me. I'd HAVE to see it in person and try it on, and Seiko being Seiko makes that hard. AFAIK, they only had two retail locations that sold it here-- the Miami boutique and the NYC boutique-- and that's a joke.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

nello said:


> There are many models that have display backs. There are some beatufil day/night, like pictured below. If you saw some in person, you may change your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I know full well. They're great craftsmanship-- they're just silly looking. They're the zoot suit or flapper outfit of watches, much like the Royal Oak is basically the watch equivalent of bell bottoms, giant afros and roller disco.

That said, seeing a RO in person is amazing. When you talk about finishing-- that's finishing right there.

Some of the designs minimize that lack of timelessness better than others. The JLC Reverso pictured is better than some, but if I were spending my money, I would absolutely, unquestionably spend it elsewhere first. I might even spend it on a new Master Control series if I won the lottery-- those are awesome.

If you're the kind of person in synch with that style, go nuts. Buy all the reversos you want. I'm not. Moreover spending any amount of real money on a "suit watch" is a huge, HUGE waste for me. Ideally if nobody dies, (or gets married) then I will literally not wear a suit ever.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> Oh, I know full well. They're great craftsmanship-- they're just silly looking. They're the zoot suit or flapper outfit of watches, much like the Royal Oak is basically the watch equivalent of bell bottoms, giant afros and roller disco.
> 
> That said, seeing a RO in person is amazing. When you talk about finishing-- that's finishing right there.
> 
> ...


Agreed. If you are the dive watch kind of guy, anything from the holy trinity, or JLC, Lange, Breguet, etc., is really a waste. I am a dive watch guy too. I would spend 8-12k on a watch elsewhere first, but not last. I don't have that kind of cream though.

I don't think any JLC could be considered silly, but opinions vary.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Ok.. it has happened I'm officially sick of NATO straps... ordered a super oyster ii for my SKX and a straight vent Z22 for the 777... 

I guess it makes sense I've been wearing NATO's for a few years now... kinda burnt out on them.. I ??? may put the 777 back on a NATO however for ocean activity as to not loose a watch to the deep..


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

OvrSteer said:


> You are DEFINITELY not alone.
> 
> I hate to not be sad about the SARB033/35 passing, but I'm not. Not at all. I feel for folks who like them, but I'd never buy one. The SARX033/35 is darn near perfect at 40.5mm, with only one problem.
> 
> ...


Agree with everything you say.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> I have been asked why I have made this dastardly decision about the almighty Seiko. I had a Pulsar PW3001 which was missing a caseback screw. I also had another which I converted to a positive display for my dad. Anyway I contacted Seiko's customer service from Pulsar's customer service page. I explained that I would like to buy a set of those screws. The rep told me that I would have to buy a whole new watch instead. Screw that. I sold my SKX007, SRP309J, & SNZG13 all for $50 each on ebay to be rid of them. All were sold within minutes and I am happy with my decision. Seiko sucks, and any watch with any affiliation to Seiko is pure garbage in my eyes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


No such completed ads on ebay. Troll harder :rodekaart


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> No such completed ads on ebay. Troll harder :rodekaart


I didn't use ebay. I actually sold them locally. Would you like the emails of the buyers so that you may contact them? Think before you call someone a troll, fool.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> I didn't use ebay. I actually sold them locally. Would you like the emails of the buyers so that you may contact them? Think before you call someone a troll, fool.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I quoted you specifically saying you sold them om ebay. I have every right to call BS. Go eat a cake.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I quoted you specifically saying you sold them om ebay. I have every right to call BS. Go eat a cake.


The original post DID say he sold them on eBay.

Sounds like a troll job to me.


----------



## Chas2427 (Jan 12, 2018)

I dislike bracelets always uncomfortable give me leather anytime.


----------



## paintedwall (Dec 30, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Im probably the only person around thats hoping the replacements for the SARB033/035 is 40-42mm.


You 40-42mm wearers have plenty of watches. I hope they don't take away one of the best options in the ever-shrinking 38mm category.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I just bought a watch and might preorder another next week...breaking my one watch a year rule.


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

I was thinking of getting a moonphase watch to track my wife's period,
but I won't be able to afford the one I want until she reaches menopause.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

chinchillasong said:


> I was thinking of getting a moonphase watch to track my wife's period,
> but I won't be able to afford the one I want until she reaches menopause.


Use google calendar


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

chinchillasong said:


> I was thinking of getting a moonphase watch to track my wife's period,
> but I won't be able to afford the one I want until she reaches menopause.


If you need a watch to tell you when your wife will be PMS'ing, you're either much better at marriage than I am, or you need a lot more practice at being married. I just can't tell which...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

chinchillasong said:


> I was thinking of getting a moonphase watch to track my wife's period,
> but I won't be able to afford the one I want until she reaches menopause.


As a married man, the first thing that comes to mind is the saying..."Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death..."

In other words, that's not a very bright idea. YMMV.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

I dislike the "is there truly no love for" or "why is x ignored?" thread titles. They almost always seem a bit whiny and naive to me.


----------



## paintedwall (Dec 30, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> I dislike the "is there truly no love for" or "why is x ignored?" thread titles. They almost always seem a bit whiny and naive to me.


On a similar note, seeing a couple more "Why is Invicta hated?!?!" threads is gonna make me actually hate Invicta, which is not currently true.


----------



## texas aggies (Mar 19, 2014)

This is a confession and a dumb question - but I don't know what "F71" is. I see it occasionally around here. What does "F71" refer to?


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

paintedwall said:


> On a similar note, seeing a couple more "Why is Invicta hated?!?!" threads is gonna make me actually hate Invicta, which is not currently true.


I agree. Better to start a "why everyone should buy an Invicta thread." Way more interesting.


----------



## paintedwall (Dec 30, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> I agree. Better to start a "why everyone should buy an Invicta thread." Way more interesting.


My thread would be "Show Me Your Ambivalence Towards Invicta!"


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

texas aggies said:


> This is a confession and a dumb question - but I don't know what "F71" is. I see it occasionally around here. What does "F71" refer to?


It's the forum number, and part of the URL for this forum: Affordable watches

Similarly, the public forum is F2, the Russian forum is F10, etc.


----------



## paintedwall (Dec 30, 2014)

texas aggies said:


> This is a confession and a dumb question - but I don't know what "F71" is. I see it occasionally around here. What does "F71" refer to?


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

texas aggies said:


> This is a confession and a dumb question - but I don't know what "F71" is. I see it occasionally around here. What does "F71" refer to?


Open the affordables section of the forum in a web browser and look at the URL in the address bar. Then go to another area of the forum and see how it changes.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

The panic and chaos unfolding from the discontinuation of the SARB017, SARB033/035, and MM300 is absolutely insane. 

People are losing their mind that the new MM300 might have the Prospex “X” on the dial. Meanwhile, there isn’t a SARB017 to be had for less than $430 on eBay, and stock is running out by the second.

Complete chaos.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> The panic and chaos unfolding from the discontinuation of the SARB017, SARB033/035, and MM300 is absolutely insane.
> 
> People are losing their mind that the new MM300 might have the Prospex "X" on the dial. Meanwhile, there isn't a SARB017 to be had for less than $430 on eBay, and stock is running out by the second.
> 
> Complete chaos.


Panic and chaos! He's coming back to put the "X" on the dial and give it a new model number. lol


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Double post musical interlude..


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> The panic and chaos unfolding from the discontinuation of the SARB017, SARB033/035, and MM300 is absolutely insane.
> 
> People are losing their mind that the new MM300 might have the Prospex "X" on the dial. Meanwhile, there isn't a SARB017 to be had for less than $430 on eBay, and stock is running out by the second.
> 
> Complete chaos.


OH DEAR GOD NOOOOOOOOO...... wait, i dont really care...... i dont mind the Prospex logo. its not gonna ruin the watch.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

also, we really need a HAHA button like FB has, cause Rocats last 2 posts cracked me up


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Everyone will be crying when slight variations of those SARBs show back up with Presage on the dial. Seiko already ruined the cocktail watch!










:-d


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

My confession is that I vastly over-payed for a watch on eBay that is yet to arrive and I ended up having to sell a watch I really liked to help cover my mistake/losses/stupidity. Oh................................ and I also bought a Seiko SBDC053 from Seiya Japan the day before too.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> also, we really need a HAHA button like FB has, cause Rocats last 2 posts cracked me up


I wanted to do this one, but the books in the meme ruined it. lol


----------



## paintedwall (Dec 30, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> Everyone will be crying when slight variations of those SARBs show back up with Presage on the dial. Seiko already ruined the cocktail watch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They can put whatever words they like on the dial, just don't make it any bigger.


----------



## texas aggies (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks to you (and paintedwall and cel4145) for the "F71" explanation. Now I can proceed on these forums knowing what that F# is.

no


larand said:


> It's the forum number, and part of the URL for this forum: Affordable watches
> 
> Similarly, the public forum is F2, the Russian forum is F10, etc.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess I started binge-watching The Hot Ones on YouTube for the spectacle of celebrities getting weird eating hot wings but now I do it to what watches they are wearing. I barely pay attention to the episode even though it is always a great interview. The newest episode (as of this post) is Ty Burrell and he's wearing a Rolex Submariner. Guy Fieri wore a Panerai, Chili Klaus wore a Vacheron Constantin Patrimony once and a Rolex GMT-Master II twice. I think the host, Sean Evans, wears an Omega Seamaster but I'm not sure.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

If you can stomach it, just watch Gui Fieri's shows (on mute?). He wears a different watch in each one and they're all at that Rolex/Panerai $5-10k ball-park (and likewise being a show about eating and occasionally cooking, you can see his wrist.) Alternately "Better Late than Never" is a show about old celebrities doing road trips around the world and in addition to being a jerk to his companions, William Shatner wears a new watch basically every day. Panerais are among them. 

It's much better than TV shows where the product placement takes over. These are just dudes with cool watches. I'll have to check out The Hot Ones.


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> the only time anyone has noticed my watch is when i was at the forum shops in Vegas, and it was buy the salesmen at Blancpain and tourneau. The blancpain guynoticed my Deep Blue and was (at least acted like he was) impressed by it, and the guy at Tourneau said he had one too.





Rocat said:


> I walk around public places and attempt to see what other watches folks are wearing on their wrist. I usually walk around with a superior, smug attitude, until a catch a glimpse of someone wearing a watch that I know cost over $500. Most times, sad to say, most ordinary folks could care less what they wear. I also long for the day when someone says to me, "Nice watch". Hasn't happened yet.


Well, let me tell both of you (not like you dont already know, but perhaps others out there who may wonder) the watch in itself may not get the actual attention, however, it is the overall impression you give to others. for example, at least the phenomenon happens to me, i had a director who wore a suit or blazer/pants everyday who i saw on occasion but couldnt take him seriously (even though I never really met him). later in hindsight, i think i had that impression bc he had dusty , not taken care of , old pair of Ecco shoes he would wear w the suit.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

basically absuolutely zero f*cks are given about your watch out in meatspace... FACT.. however I have had multiple baristas and sales clerks compliment my Seiko SKX's and SRP637 while out and about. My friends 2~yr old daughter decided that I should give her my 47mm Seiko SRP637 and tried to yank it off my arm...

an alarming number of friends / coworkers have confuse my SKX for a rolex.. which seems weird if you are into watches but maybe not if you aren't especially?? whatever.

also I'm sort of p*ssed I like this wrist shot I just took... then realized I hadn't set the date because feb is stupid and short.. =p


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I really don’t like faux patina. A watch with one is an automatic ignore. Heck, I don't like real patina.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Double post


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

debussychopin said:


> Well, let me tell both of you (not like you dont already know, but perhaps others out there who may wonder) the watch in itself may not get the actual attention, however, it is the overall impression you give to others. for example, at least the phenomenon happens to me, i had a director who wore a suit or blazer/pants everyday who i saw on occasion but couldnt take him seriously (even though I never really met him). later in hindsight, i think i had that impression bc he had dusty , not taken care of , old pair of Ecco shoes he would wear w the suit.


I don't know. I Got the impression that people do notice that a) you wear a watch that isn't a digital/fitness tracker b) you're wearing something on your wrist in general and c) they often try to spot what it says on the dial but never recognize - unless it is a Rolex - rolexes' are recognized buy people who have absolutely no interest in watches. But actually COMMENTING on your watch isn't as common as commenting your shoes for example. Or your jacket. I think it is because watches seem to be a more sensible subject and people might feel insecure about it. If they see some average nike sport shoes they do the maths and estimate the price. With watches? More difficult.

But still. I don't know 

Nice nick, btw 

--
Confession: i somehow lost my feelings for two of my watches and i know they won't come back. I am not feeling guilty. But I am a little bit too lazy to take pictures and sell them. One of my friends was interested but ordered something the day before yesterday and now I have to do something...

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> Double post


Double posts require that you put some effort into finding a music video so we can listen to music and take a break from scrolling through threads.

Since you choose not to do this, a song has been chosen for you. 

Is it just me or does the drummer look suspiciously like Valtteri Bottas from F1. lol


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

atarione said:


> basically absuolutely zero f*cks are given about your watch out in meatspace... FACT.. however I have had multiple baristas and sales clerks compliment my Seiko SKX's and SRP637 while out and about. My friends 2~yr old daughter decided that I should give her my 47mm Seiko SRP637 and tried to yank it off my arm...
> 
> an alarming number of friends / coworkers have confuse my SKX for a rolex.. which seems weird if you are into watches but maybe not if you aren't especially?? whatever.
> 
> ...


Where can I find this "Meatspace"?

Does it contain a province named Baconlandia?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Stupid double posting and having to follow my own suggestion for music.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I don't know. I Got the impression that people do notice that a) you wear a watch that isn't a digital/fitness tracker b) you're wearing something on your wrist in general and c) they often try to spot what it says on the dial but never recognize - unless it is a Rolex - rolexes' are recognized buy people who have absolutely no interest in watches. But actually COMMENTING on your watch isn't as common as commenting your shoes for example. Or your jacket. I think it is because watches seem to be a more sensible subject and people might feel insecure about it. If they see some average nike sport shoes they do the maths and estimate the price. With watches? More difficult.
> 
> But still. I don't know
> 
> ...


Seriously, did you lose that loving feeling? lol This was too easy.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

weather changed and made my allergies /sinuses go all wonky and I have a huge headache making me /rather grumpy

I've started typing 3 replies in threads and then realizing they where mean ..mean probably because my head hurts so i just cancelled the response...

don't type angry... also come on work god d*** sinus headache medicine....


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

debussychopin said:


> Well, let me tell both of you (not like you dont already know, but perhaps others out there who may wonder) the watch in itself may not get the actual attention, however, it is the overall impression you give to others. for example, at least the phenomenon happens to me, i had a director who wore a suit or blazer/pants everyday who i saw on occasion but couldnt take him seriously (even though I never really met him). later in hindsight, i think i had that impression bc he had dusty , not taken care of , old pair of Ecco shoes he would wear w the suit.


im 6'1" 300 plus lbs, bald head, long goatee, tattooed, usually have a LA or NY fitted hat on, T-shirt, baggy shorts, and Shell toes or AF1s.....


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> im 6'1" 300 plus lbs, bald head, long goatee, tattooed, usually have a LA or NY fitted hat on, T-shirt, baggy shorts, and Shell toes or AF1s.....


You don't sound very fluffy


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Rocat is EN FUEGO!! ( my the watch gods bless you with a Rolex Submariner if you get that reference.




Also, Van Halen Effin rocks, Van Haggar can suck the left testicle of a Elephant.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

eljay said:


> You don't sound very fluffy


hence the nickname. my friends toddler daughter gave me the nickname, cause she said i was fluffy like a teddy bear. im more like Ted though, whiskey swilling, cursing, cigar smoking, etc


----------



## KIP_NZ (Nov 23, 2015)

KIP_NZ said:


> Seeing as its now 8pm in NZ and 2am EST on the 28th I think its save to confess this:
> 
> I've been way to excited to wish this thread a happy birthday.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY THREAD!


Dang missed due to being busy

Happy 2nd belated birthday thread!


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

debussychopin said:


> Well, let me tell both of you (not like you dont already know, but perhaps others out there who may wonder) the watch in itself may not get the actual attention, however, it is the overall impression you give to others. for example, at least the phenomenon happens to me, i had a director who wore a suit or blazer/pants everyday who i saw on occasion but couldnt take him seriously (even though I never really met him). later in hindsight, i think i had that impression bc he had dusty , not taken care of , old pair of Ecco shoes he would wear w the suit.


You should never, ever, and I mean NEVER work with Ph.D.s then.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

KIP_NZ said:


> Dang missed due to being busy
> 
> Happy 2nd belated birthday thread!


It seems to have morphed into ... whatever anybody wants it to be.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

It's a good thing we don't buy watches for the reactions we're hoping to get from others. Right?Lol.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

texas aggies said:


> Thanks to you (and paintedwall and cel4145) for the "F71" explanation. Now I can proceed on these forums knowing what that F# is.
> 
> no


I confess that every time I see this question being asked I want to give a fake answer like "it's a U.S. Air force jet made from recycled Timex dials" or "it's 'fake 71', a reference to the counterfeit wave hitting the watch industry during 1971 when luxury watches with quartz movements were sold as the original autos yada yada yada"... I think we should all be synced on one good story and reveal the truth only after reading the response to the fake reason.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I have two cases I use for my watches. One is for analog Divers and the other is for G-Shocks. I sold off a few analog watches over the past two days which left room in the analog case to consolidate all the watches into one case. I moved the Casio's over, rearranged the others to make some sense of the collection, and thought I was done. After a few minutes I had to move the Casio's back to their original case. I couldn't stand that Digital watches were mixed in with my Divers. It felt... wrong. 

Digital and analog watches should never be in same case.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I woke up, went to my desk, checked my email, read the news (just effin' gross, all of it, this sicko world).

Now I am gonna drink me some coffee my wife was kind enough to bring me. 
After that, I am in a quandary about what to put on first, if at all: a different watch or underwear.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

OvrSteer said:


> You should never, ever, and I mean NEVER work with Ph.D.s then.


Very dangerous peeps indeed, academics, out in the real World, telling us all we are wrong 'cos they know..........

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I woke up, went to my desk, checked my email, read the news (just effin' gross, all of it, this sicko world).
> 
> Now I am gonna drink me some coffee my wife was kind enough to bring me.
> After that, I am in a quandary about what to put on first, if at all: a different watch or underwear.


Or, maybe a different underwatch.........


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> After that, I am in a quandary about what to put on first, if at all: a different watch or underwear.


No wonder you have a quandary. It's socks first, then watch or underwear.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I confess that for my sanity and yours, I'll be taking a hopefully brief break--at least a few days. I can't say that I won't pop in on occasion, but the discourse is getting a little more toxic and even when it's not toxic, it's about stuff that frankly I don't care about. My passion has been drifting away now with literally nothing on my wishlist that I'd be willing to pay for. I think the time off/reduced activity will do me good.

Carry on!


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

Heljestrand said:


> My confession is that I vastly over-payed for a watch on eBay that is yet to arrive and I ended up having to sell a watch I really liked to help cover my mistake/losses/stupidity. Oh................................ and I also bought a Seiko SBDC053 from Seiya Japan the day before too.


I am also in the same boat. I have been looking for a discontinued watch for many months, and I somehow found it on ebay.es and my emotions took over. I think I purchased the watch (my funds have been taken out), and I ended up paying $55 for shipping. I do not speak Spanish btw, and tried my best to google translate everything. I was in communication with the seller until he sent an PayPal invoice. I paid and have not heard from him.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

First post in a while (been popping in to visit, though). 

Confession: for the past couple months I've been wearing a smart watch - New Balance RunIQ to be specific. I'm training for a marathon, if anyone here needs justification for my sins. I'm still rotating in my "real" watches, but this damn running watch is getting the most wrist time. I simultaneously love it (wears comfortably, has the softest rubber strap I've ever worn, and it's nice to see notifications without taking my phone out of my pocket) and hate it. When I woke up this morning, without a run planned until later this afternoon, I passed over much nicer watches - Seamaster, Blumo, Cocktail Time, amongst others - and put the thing on. 

Is there a WIS version of an exorcism? I might need one. 

Additional confession: we got our daughter an Apple Watch for Christmas. I find myself jealous of it and I've considered switching from Android to iOS so I can get one too. I really need help.


----------



## Derek411 (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm balking a bit at autos. I know I know. I think humans see what other humans do and follow. America is full of off road vehicles for the road or 'SUV's' but do you even off road bro? Here in the UK it's getting the same. So much so the manufacturers are making them less capable. Small engines and 2WD. What the....

The Swiss had an issue with the quartz crisis. They fixed it by making it luxury. But now it's affordable and you can have a auto for peanuts. Like £30 or under. So you have a watch that will drift daily. Essentially failing at its primary task so you can marvel at inner workings you can't see. U huh. Tool watches you can't really drop because the hair spring will have a Hissy fit. Ok then?

Dress watches I get it. Worn on occasion and a see through case back. But if you want real nostalgia get a pocket watch. Why stop half way?

I have a Seiko Tuna SBBN031 which has insane R&D of 7 years, build quality, it's antimagnetic, antishock, a high torque quartz, high accuracy and it serviceable. Not to mention the looks. What does the Swiss offer? Rhonda quartz? £1200? Nothing special about it. This is where the inventer of the quartz crisis has moved on.

TL;DR. Swiss crisis marketing still influences today.

Disclaimer. Thoughts are like bad songs coming from a good song writer. You have to get them out. I may look back at this in shame.

Edit for pics.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Since ive got a no date, im looking at watches with date windows differently.
Some watches i used to go after, a longines conquest to name a few, look less attractive when i see the date window.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I confess that I've tried for days to get help from WUS to fix my inability to post ANY thread. I keep getting a "502 Server Error".

I can add pictures and text to an existing thread. But to create a Sales,or any other, thread is a time exercise in futility. I have four watches I have wanted to sell since last week that I could not and I feel like Mathew Perry in "The Whole Nine Yards".

I'm about to lose my mind if this does not get fixed.


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Rodeojones said:


> First post in a while (been popping in to visit, though).
> 
> Confession: for the past couple months I've been wearing a smart watch - New Balance RunIQ to be specific. I'm training for a marathon, if anyone here needs justification for my sins. I'm still rotating in my "real" watches, but this damn running watch is getting the most wrist time. I simultaneously love it (wears comfortably, has the softest rubber strap I've ever worn, and it's nice to see notifications without taking my phone out of my pocket) and hate it. When I woke up this morning, without a run planned until later this afternoon, I passed over much nicer watches - Seamaster, Blumo, Cocktail Time, amongst others - and put the thing on.
> 
> ...


Look into the LG watch sport. King of the Hill in Android Wear for now

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thefruitbar (Aug 23, 2014)

I spend more than I should.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

thefruitbar said:


> I spend more than I should.


And we own more than we should too


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Notice what is missing from this wrist shot?









Arrgghh! I left the house without my watch today.








Note to self: Put Casio square in the glove box as an emergency backup.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

cel4145 said:


> Notice what is missing from this wrist shot?
> 
> View attachment 12973241
> 
> ...


Do you work in a library?


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Do you work in a library?


No. Those are bookshelves in my office.


----------



## AdamB5000 (Jan 16, 2018)

My fiancee knows of my new watch obsession. After my first real watch was a gift for Christmas and my second I bought two months later, she rolls her eyes when she sees me looking. I tell her maybe I'll buy and she says, "No."

I bought two watches today and they will be shipped to my office.

She WILL find out. She is a sharp cookie and I love her, so I'm figuring out how to tell her.

I'll find a way. 

Sshhhhhh


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

AdamB5000 said:


> My fiancee knows of my new watch obsession. After my first real watch was a gift for Christmas and my second I bought two months later, she rolls her eyes when she sees me looking. I tell her maybe I'll buy and she says, "No."
> 
> I bought two watches today and they will be shipped to my office.
> 
> ...


Put a small watchbox in your office desk and keep some there. She might not notice new ones on your wrist :-d


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

AdamB5000 said:


> My fiancee knows of my new watch obsession. After my first real watch was a gift for Christmas and my second I bought two months later, she rolls her eyes when she sees me looking. I tell her maybe I'll buy and she says, "No."
> 
> I bought two watches today and they will be shipped to my office.
> 
> ...


Man, I feel sorry for you. That sounds like my wife.If she's on your ass now, it will only get worse. You've been warned. Wish I was kidding but I'm not. Will get worse.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

AdamB5000 said:


> My fiancee knows of my new watch obsession. After my first real watch was a gift for Christmas and my second I bought two months later, she rolls her eyes when she sees me looking. I tell her maybe I'll buy and she says, "No."
> 
> I bought two watches today and they will be shipped to my office.
> 
> ...


Rookie! lol
Like taking off a Band-Aid, it's better to just rip it off quick and be done with it rather than prolong the pain and take forever to do it. Just tell her and get it over with. It is better she knows about it BEFORE you get married.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

AdamB5000 said:


> My fiancee knows of my new watch obsession. After my first real watch was a gift for Christmas and my second I bought two months later, she rolls her eyes when she sees me looking. I tell her maybe I'll buy and she says, "No."
> 
> I bought two watches today and they will be shipped to my office.
> 
> ...


as long as your not putting yourself in a sling, she really has no say how you spend your money until you are legally married. also, if she has expensive purses or shoes, theres your out.


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

I got my first invicta recently and for now I am liking my pro driver more than my seiko skx. If only invicta could produce more normal sized classically styled watches...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Rocat said:


> Rookie! lol
> Like taking off a Band-Aid, it's better to just rip it off quick and be done with it rather than prolong the pain and take forever to do it. Just tell her and get it over with. *It is better she knows about it BEFORE you get married.*


Ha! As if that does anything.

You KNOW: women have infinite capacity for remembering whatever that displeased them at some point, no matter how trivial, for any reason.
And they will bring it up years later, at any time, at their pleasure in whatever context as it suits them... just because they can. :roll:

It's like Alien acid blood - it just goes on and on eating through _layers and layers of steel_***.

Ya gotta nuke it from orbit. It's the only way to be sure. b-)

***---- metaphor for years of sweet memories, and forgetting of bad things (on the man's part). :-!

PS: I hasten to add (and I do mean hasten) that my lovely wife has never spewed alien acid blood on me in the many years of our happy marriage. (Ow! ow! Ok, honey, I will add VERY to "lovely" and "happy"!). I mean, my VERY lovely wife and our VERY happy marriage.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I have to give it to the forum stalwarts that have been married and divorced three times and are still open to the idea of love and marriage.


----------



## AdamB5000 (Jan 16, 2018)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> as long as your not putting yourself in a sling, she really has no say how you spend your money until you are legally married. also, if she has expensive purses or shoes, theres your out.


Haha. Thanks for the replies, fellas. I agree, Fluffy. We are not yet joined at the checking account-hip, so my gloves are still off.

Our relationship is still rather young, but we are so straight with each other so I'm sure I'll break the news to her very soon. I don't like having secrets with her. That's just me.  Once married, we'll probably have the _"Get approval for frivolous purchases over $200"_ rule. I'm cool with that. But that'll probably mean one new watch per year, net. (if I sell 1, I get to buy 2!)


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

AdamB5000 said:


> ...Once married, we'll probably have the _"Get approval for frivolous purchases over *$25*"_ rule. I'm cool with that....


There. I fixed it for you. You had the dollar amount unrealistically high. One can tell you have never been married. Still "cool" with that? :-d


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Marriage is clearly not for noobs.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

You get the hang of it the 2nd time. Sort of.


----------



## AdamB5000 (Jan 16, 2018)

Hahahahaha. Thanks, guys. You know how it goes... I need to touch the hot stove to learn for myself.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I was in a meeting today & at one point everyone leaned in to get a closer look at some drawings - which I dutifully followed suit - but it was only to get a better view of a watch.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

saturnine said:


> I was in a meeting today & at one point everyone leaned in to get a closer look at some drawings - which I dutifully followed suit - but it was only to get a better view of a watch.


Well, don't leave us hanging. What was it?


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

Rocat said:


> Rookie! lol
> Like taking off a Band-Aid, it's better to just rip it off quick and be done with it rather than prolong the pain and take forever to do it. Just tell her and get it over with. It is better she knows about it BEFORE you get married.


First rule of marriage, NEVER admit to anything. DENY, DENY, DENY!! "Forget" to wear a watch to work and then wear the new one home that day, if she asks tell her you've had this one for a while. Just make sure you size the watch before wearing it home. Eventually you'll have enough watches she won't even notice when you're wearing a different watch....


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

AdamB5000 said:


> Hahahahaha. Thanks, guys. You know how it goes... I need to touch the hot stove to learn for myself.


I actually sometimes wish my wife would disapprove with stuff I buy. I spend so much on crap I never use, watches included. But she always lets me do what I want and I do a lot of stupid things...
Sometimes it's good to have breakes in a car, not just a gas paddle - you don't want to end up bankrupt as a young couple...


----------



## watchuck (Sep 26, 2014)

Metallman said:


> First rule of marriage, NEVER admit to anything. DENY, DENY, DENY!! "Forget" to wear a watch to work and then wear the new one home that day, if she asks tell her you've had this one for a while. Just make sure you size the watch before wearing it home. Eventually you'll have enough watches she won't even notice when you're wearing a different watch....


I'm reading this and the song "it wasn't me" by shaggy popped into my head


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> PS: I hasten to add (and I do mean hasten) that my lovely wife has never spewed alien acid blood on me in the many years of our happy marriage. (Ow! ow! Ok, honey, I will add VERY to "lovely" and "happy"!). I mean, my VERY lovely wife and our VERY happy marriage.


I assume you do mean, of course, except for the one tragic incident where the acid blood disfigured your face, resulting in the unfortunate grim visage that is now your avatar.

It is truly inspiring that you have accepted this tragedy, and grown beyond it such that you can wear your battle scars with pride!.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Metallman said:


> First rule of marriage, NEVER admit to anything. DENY, DENY, DENY!! "Forget" to wear a watch to work and then wear the new one home that day, if she asks tell her you've had this one for a while. Just make sure you size the watch before wearing it home. *Eventually you'll have enough watches she won't even notice when you're wearing a different watch*....


I'm no longer married, so don't have to worry about it any more (thankfully, and no, it wasn't because of watches). But that last part is REALLY important. Get that collection built up!


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

AdamB5000 said:


> Haha. Thanks for the replies, fellas. I agree, Fluffy. We are not yet joined at the checking account-hip, so my gloves are still off.
> 
> Our relationship is still rather young, but we are so straight with each other so I'm sure I'll break the news to her very soon. I don't like having secrets with her. That's just me.  Once married, we'll probably have the _"Get approval for frivolous purchases over $200"_ rule. I'm cool with that. But that'll probably mean one new watch per year, net. (if I sell 1, I get to buy 2!)


I've worked out a convenient arrangement. When I see something at a good price, I buy it and stash it away. Then, at an appropriate occasion (birthday, anniversary, Christmas, Valentine's Day, and any other special occasion I can think of), I say, "Look at the great deal I got! This can be your gift to me!"

It's all about the strategic planning, folks. 

Sent from my mobile telecommunications device using electrons and photons and magic and stuff


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

I put off buying a Seiko Alpinist for years based on the the fact that it has a compass internal bezel and not a timing bezel. I thought that was silly and that I'd never have any use for a compass bezel. 

I have never used the timing bezel on any of my other watches.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Well, don't leave us hanging. What was it?


Some kind of gold chronograph; probably nothing special but I couldn't get a good read on it.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

AdamB5000 said:


> My fiancee knows of my new watch obsession. After my first real watch was a gift for Christmas and my second I bought two months later, she rolls her eyes when she sees me looking. I tell her maybe I'll buy and she says, "No."
> 
> I bought two watches today and they will be shipped to my office.
> 
> ...


It's easier to ask for forgiveness than to ask for permission.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> Notice what is missing from this wrist shot?
> 
> View attachment 12973241


A ring?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

I waited almost 2 years to make sure about how I truly felt about some stolen watches( ML, Cartier, Alpina, Orient Star, etc)







: I bought back the one I missed the most: Hamilton pan Europ in blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Metallman said:


> ..... Eventually you'll have enough watches she won't even notice when you're wearing a different watch....





cel4145 said:


> I'm no longer married, so don't have to worry about it any more (thankfully, and no, it wasn't because of watches). But that last part is REALLY important. Get that collection built up!


You can get a head start by changing straps frequently. Change 'em up often enough that even you can't remember what's on what.


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> I have to give it to the forum stalwarts that have been married and divorced three times and are still open to the idea of love and marriage.


If it comes to a third divorce, not even you closest friends believe you if you tell them it wasn't your fault.


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

Confession: 
I prefer a 60 click bezel over a 120 click bezel.
I don't see the point in setting a bezel halfway between minute markers, and the 60 click bezels I've handled all line up properly.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Ten-Ten said:


> You can get a head start by changing straps frequently. Change 'em up often enough that even you can't remember what's on what.


Sage advice.

In either case, I've said it before and I'll say it again. Establish your hobbies now. All of them. Even ones you don't know you want. Motorcycles. Mountain biking. Skydiving. Woodworking. Watch luming. The sky is the limit but your window is closing. Carving out time for new non-marital hobbies once you share a name is extremely difficult.

"But she's perfect and I just want to spend all my time with her!"

Well then, go enjoy your rom-com. Teaser: the guy in the movie is clueless too.


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

Metallman said:


> First rule of marriage, NEVER admit to anything. DENY, DENY, DENY!! "Forget" to wear a watch to work and then wear the new one home that day, if she asks tell her you've had this one for a while. Just make sure you size the watch before wearing it home. Eventually you'll have enough watches she won't even notice when you're wearing a different watch....


Admit nothing. Deny everything. Make counter-accusations.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Jtragic said:


> It's easier to ask for forgiveness than to ask for permission.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Truer words have never been said.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Before you cement and establish that tryst with a female of the species, consult this oracle as an absolute necessity first to determine any chance of ongoing hobby retention:






Cheers,

Alan


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

It's funny cuz it's true. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

AdamB5000, an easy solution:

Separate checking accounts. It's worked wonders for my nearly 16 year marriage.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

I don't post here often. This is my escape valve when I have just had it with postings by forum members but don't want to unload on them within the thread. So I will blast them anonymously here. With that out of the way, here is today's rant.

Just want to level posters who thread crap deals or watch discussions with some of the most insipid reasons. "If it were only this" or "that" or whatever tortured excuse they come up with to criticize something which if not present, they could then magnanimously endorse or buy. You know the type, they turn up their nose and dismiss something because it is "X", saying it would be great if it were "Y", knowing full well that if it had been "Y", they would have complained saying it should have been "X". The truth is, they likely don't have two sticks to rub together, or worse yet, still live at home freeloading off Mom and Dad.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

MacInFL said:


> I don't post here often. This is my escape valve when I have just had it with postings by forum members but don't want to unload on them within the thread. So I will blast them anonymously here. With that out of the way, here is today's rant.
> 
> Just want to level posters who thread crap deals or watch discussions with some of the most insipid reasons. "If it were only this" or "that" or whatever tortured excuse they come up with to criticize something which if not present, they could then magnanimously endorse or buy. You know the type, they turn up their nose and dismiss something because it is "X", saying it would be great if it were "Y", knowing full well that if it had been "Y", they would have complained saying it should have been "X". The truth is, they likely don't have two sticks to rub together, or worse yet, still live at home freeloading off Mom and Dad.


I really could have liked your post if you had just left out the part about home-based freeloading.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

I have my eye on a quartz, fashion brand watch. I am not saying what it is. I feel ashamed.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cayabo said:


> I really could have liked your post if you had just left out the part about *home-based freeloading*.


My dyslexia is getting worse I swear.
I read that as "free-based homeloading" and I thought: Huh? Wuuut?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> My dyslexia is getting worse I swear.
> I read that as "free-based homeloading" and I thought: Huh? Wuuut?


Now you've got me thinking... I feel like it has something to do with avocado toast & tiny houses.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cayabo said:


> Now you've got me thinking... I feel like it has something to do with* avocado toast *& tiny houses.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I really don't get why so many people are so fascinated with the idea of "If you can have only ONE watch"...?

It seems to me, if you really found yourself in a situation where you had to make such a decision, then things are not really going well for you, and you would prolly have MUCH more pressing things to work out.

To me, it's like asking: 
"If you had to die by getting shot through a vital organ, which organ?" 
Or, "If you had to die by drowning, at what depth?"
Or, "If you could eat only one type of fruit, etc"

WTF difference would it make in such a situation?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I really don't get why so many people are so fascinated with the idea of "If you can have only ONE watch"...?
> 
> It seems to me, if you really found yourself in a situation where you had to make such a decision, then things are not really going well for you, and you would prolly have MUCH more pressing things to work out.
> 
> ...


Dude...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I really don't get why so many people are so fascinated with the idea of "If you can have only ONE watch"...?
> 
> It seems to me, if you really found yourself in a situation where you had to make such a decision, then things are not really going well for you, and you would prolly have MUCH more pressing things to work out.
> 
> ...


Imagine if such a person could reduce their existence to just 1 watch?
No other possessions, no other interests... nothing, just them and their watch.

Guess they'd be perfectly happy as lighthouse keepers.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I really don't get why so many people are so fascinated with the idea of "If you can have only ONE watch"...?
> 
> It seems to me, if you really found yourself in a situation where you had to make such a decision, then things are not really going well for you, and you would prolly have MUCH more pressing things to work out.
> 
> ...


I always wonder why the hell those people are on a watch forum...... like what the hell are you doing if you only want one watch!


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I always wonder how people confuse the words "rant" and "confession".


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> I always wonder why the hell those people are on a watch forum...... like what the hell are you doing if you only want one watch!


The same thing happens on all sorts of forums, but the collision of inexperience and reality when all they really wanted was validation does seem to be more spectacular here.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

My heart is broken seeing this.
Forgot to take it off while taking a hot shower.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

saturnine said:


> I always wonder how people confuse the words "rant" and "confession".


Me too, which is why I always make a point of starting my rants with a confession - of my ignorance or inability to understand some vapid phenomenon.
Kinda like how you yourself just couched your confession of your own mild inability to understand in the form of "wonderment." ;-)


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Tres said:


> My heart is broken seeing this.
> Forgot to take it off while taking a hot shower.


Do not despair yet. Try this, if you can.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/watch-drying-contraption-3021602.html


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Ten-Ten said:


> Do not despair yet. Try this, if you can.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/watch-drying-contraption-3021602.html


Thanks a lot. I will try the silica gel first with crown unscrewed.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Tres said:


> My heart is broken seeing this.
> Forgot to take it off while taking a hot shower.


Condolences.

Ripping the back off that poor fellow to remove the movement will likely increase the efficacy of the silica beads.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

saturnine said:


> Condolences.
> 
> Ripping the back off that poor fellow to remove the movement will likely increase the efficacy of the silica beads.


Unfortunately i dont have the tool to open the caseback. I hope the beads will work like a charm. Wish me luck.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Me too, which is why I always make a point of starting my rants with a confession - of my ignorance or inability to understand some vapid phenomenon.
> Kinda like how you yourself just couched your confession of your own mild inability to understand in the form of "wonderment." ;-)


Dearest Chronopolis, I dare not provoke you with my didacticism; in all things, your virtuosity reigns supreme.


----------



## thefruitbar (Aug 23, 2014)

Another confession: I have to perfectly center the minute hand on my quartz watch so that it's dead center when the second hand is at 12. Otherwise I'll go crazy.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Tres said:


> Unfortunately i dont have the tool to open the caseback. I hope the beads will work like a charm. Wish me luck.


These work great
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Watch-Back...588716&hash=item4d5f11412c:g:tigAAOSw4HlZbBL~


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> These work great
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Watch-Back...588716&hash=item4d5f11412c:g:tigAAOSw4HlZbBL~


That reminds me of the ball of duct tapes. Will surely try that. Thanks


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Tres said:


> That reminds me of the ball of duct tapes. Will surely try that. Thanks


You read my mind. Just about to suggest that. Good luck.


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

I just shot a spring pin across the room that is now approaching the outer rings of Saturn 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Roy Hobbs said:


> I just shot a spring pin across the room that is now approaching the outer rings of Saturn
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I always wear eye goggles now .. nearly hit myself in the eye with a spring bar once...


----------



## thefruitbar (Aug 23, 2014)

Roy Hobbs said:


> I just shot a spring pin across the room that is now approaching the outer rings of Saturn
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Happens to the best of us...


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

atarione said:


> I always wear eye goggles now .. nearly hit myself in the eye with a spring bar once...


I use my safety squints


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Ten-Ten said:


> You read my mind. Just about to suggest that. Good luck.





mplsabdullah said:


> These work great
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Watch-Back...588716&hash=item4d5f11412c:g:tigAAOSw4HlZbBL~


The duct tape ball worked like a charm. The culprit was the broken seal. Will need to go to parts shop to get a new seal.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Last night the best deal, by a large margin, came up on a watch I've been eyeing off for a couple of years but wanted to be able to get in under the import duty threshold. I created an account with the seller, updated my mail forwarding service, activated my new credit card and linked it to PayPal, got right to the point of committing to the purchase... and backed out. The deal expired overnight.

I don't know whether I'm losing interest or I simply decided the watch wasn't what I really wanted after all. I feel so tired.

Edit: And now the opposite problem! A company with "international" in its name that won't sell me something that I _do_ want because I'm too... international? FFS.


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

I fully confess to being a strapaholic, I don't know why but I constantly will go back and forth on whether or not to get a new watch, and usually talk myself out of it, but watch straps just seem to be so easy to buy. So much, that I just ordered an additional 21 tonight to add to my (30?), so that is a low point for me. On the bright side, I should be set for awhile and be able to switch it out a lot lol. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

I liked to see G-shock and Protrek in negative display on the advertisement, it's feel so cool and stealthy aura.
Until one day, I saw G in flesh with negative display, OMG, it's very difficult to see, it has very limited angle of view.
It's almost useless for me that need to see watch in split second especially when riding motorcycle.
Now, when I see new collection with negative display, I just skip them all, no matter how cool they are.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I look at my massive collection, and and the following gurgling takes place: 

"Meh, I don't need this - I should put it up on ebay... Ermm... I don't need that either, I could let this one go, and that one... I don't know, should I keep this or not? I mean, it's kinda nice, and it is out of production... I'd never find another one if I sell this... Oh! Wait. I haven't worn this in a while. Huh! I don't recall this looking this dayum sharp! I'll wear it tomorrow... Oh hey, ooo, this one!! Sooooo nice, how did I forget about that? I should wear this this week... after changing the strap... DA PHAAK IS THAT DOIN' IN HERE!!! Who bought this anyway? This one has GOT to go!.... .... Oh! Oh ! Oh! Lookee here! Bee-yew-tea-full! I am soooo wearing this tomorrow. Wait, lemmee put it on right now. Ooo-wee baby! Now, DAZwaddamtakwkinBOUT yo!!"

And then I close my watch boxes, all happy n sheeat, and put them away in their drawers, not remembering anything, and all the watches remaining exactly where I found them.... so I can do the same thing next time. SIGH.


----------



## Vette45 (Mar 8, 2018)

nyamoci said:


> Rodeojones said:
> 
> 
> > First post in a while (been popping in to visit, though).
> ...


----------



## Vette45 (Mar 8, 2018)

thefruitbar said:


> Another confession: I have to perfectly center the minute hand on my quartz watch so that it's dead center when the second hand is at 12. Otherwise I'll go crazy.


That is OK I could picture myself doing that too. I sometimes go crazy when the second hand on a quartz doesn't tick perfectly on the tally mark


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Do you ever find yourself alone...

In the bathroom...

For 20 minutes... 

With the lights off...



Testing lume duration?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Vette45 said:


> That is OK I could picture myself doing that too. I sometimes go crazy when the second hand on a quartz doesn't tick perfectly on the tally mark


Aye. Aye. This is like an AA thread. Misalignment of the watch hands and the minute hand not falling on the marker when the seconds hand is at 12 freaks me out too. I would also set my watches to the atomic clock time every weekend as inaccuracy drives me up the wall.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

I missed out on the discounted price of a watch I wanted and ended up paying full price, so I bought a new desirable watch at a discount, flipped it, and made up the difference and then some more. Now I can sleep better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Roy Hobbs said:


> I just shot a spring pin across the room that is now approaching the outer rings of Saturn


 What's the room doing there?

[with thanks to Doug Adam's Eddies in the space-time continuum https://www.goodreads.com/quotes/950420-i-have-detected-he-said-disturbances-in-the-wash]


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

jisham said:


> What's the room doing there?
> 
> [with thanks to Doug Adam's Eddies in the space-time continuum https://www.goodreads.com/quotes/950420-i-have-detected-he-said-disturbances-in-the-wash]


I have an unusual address

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> My dyslexia is getting worse I swear.
> I read that as "free-based homeloading" and I thought: Huh? Wuuut?


I saw home-loaded freebasing, so don't feel bad.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

OT confession:

I HATE ESPN!!!! These guys are a bunch of Bone Heads.

Already, they've preempted the first F1 broadcast on the tv and we are not even 2 days into the 2018 season. And it's the first race weekend of the new year under ESPN Broadcasting. 


I have to vent here because my wife could care less about F1 racing. She's just happy she no longer has to hear Leigh Diffey say "Mak Webbuh" even though I told her Mark Webber quit F1 a long time ago.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Rocat said:


> OT confession:
> 
> I HATE ESPN!!!! These guys are a bunch of Bone Heads.
> 
> ...


But that's how his name is pronounced; Maaak Wibbah! Or if you're the nightly TV news, "Australia's Mark Webber".

My F1-related confession is that we lost live coverage (except for Aus) on FTA TV last year and given the current rules, _I don't even care_. That's a bit sad.

But I do enjoy Wibbah commentating the Australian GP


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

cman1120 said:


> I fully confess to being a strapaholic, I don't know why but I constantly will go back and forth on whether or not to get a new watch, and usually talk myself out of it, but watch straps just seem to be so easy to buy. So much, that I just ordered an additional 21 tonight to add to my (30?), so that is a low point for me. On the bright side, I should be set for awhile and be able to switch it out a lot lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


I'm impressed that you could find 21 straps to order at one time. 
#NotWorthy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

I have never worn my Panerai into he ocean or a pool or the shower or even washed it under running water. I realize that I am not living life to the fullest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

lo_scrivano said:


> I have never worn my Panerai into he ocean or a pool or the shower or even washed it under running water. I* realize that I am not living life to the fullest.*


Despair not.
How about cleaning a fish tank? Get all manly n wet n sheeat, with that PAM drippin some real H2O, yo!


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Rocat said:


> OT confession:
> 
> I HATE ESPN!!!! These guys are a bunch of Bone Heads.
> 
> ...


 Mine could block the whole race out, until Leigh Diffy would say "Ob-bou Dobby", and then she'd have to mimic/mock him.

I have to say I'm not a big fan of the automated small screen multi-box during the obligatory scheduled commercial periods without a human being available to commentate on what you missed during the ad break if you didn't happen to catch it in the small box. You don't realize the value-add of a real human commentator team until they're replaced by a commercial inserting robot.

obligatory (recycled) confession: I watch-spot during the race. Nice to see Will Buxton is still there, with what I think is a speedy on a nato.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Rocat said:


> OT confession:
> 
> I HATE ESPN!!!! These guys are a bunch of Bone Heads.
> 
> ...


ESPN is just a complete clusterF*** these days. I watch it for sports, to eacape the screamjng heads screaming about politics, and now theres politics in sports! SHUT. THE. HELL. UP. breakdown the NCAA playoffs, and all the busted brackets, and all the shucking and jiving goin down with the NFL. The 30 for 30 dovs are pretty good though.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

jisham said:


> Mine could block the whole race out, until Leigh Diffy would say "Ob-bou Dobby", and then she'd have to mimic/mock him.
> 
> I have to say I'm not a big fan of the automated small screen multi-box during the obligatory scheduled commercial periods without a human being available to commentate on what you missed during the ad break if you didn't happen to catch it in the small box. You don't realize the value-add of a real human commentator team until they're replaced by a commercial inserting robot.
> 
> obligatory (recycled) confession: I watch-spot during the race. Nice to see Will Buxton is still there, with what I think is a speedy on a nato.


Mine still walks around the house saying "Rothlessburger" :roll:

I was very impressed with Haas yesterday. Very impressed. Until the wheel guns let them down. They get that straightened out and K Mag, I think, will walk all over Grosjean. I was impressed how he kept Verstappen at bay and forced him into an error, that glorious spin.


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

I dislike bronze watches. It reminds me of a watch that was chrome plated and all the chrome fell off.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Drewdoog said:


> I dislike bronze watches. It reminds me of a watch that was chrome plated and all the chrome fell off.


Agreed. Plus, i dont like the patina. Give me STAINLESS STEEL! and White gold if were talking Rolex Daydates.....


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I have a Seiko SRP315 and I just bought a SRP307 bezel and crown/stem to convert it to as close to a SRP309 as possible. Dang those two parts weren't cheap. :roll: Gotta find that orange chapter ring though. I don't mind the PVD black bezel as much as I thought. The black crown though does bother me a bit.

Anyone have suggestions on where to look for that Chapter ring? I'd appreciate it.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I am developing a feeling that those of us on a microbrew beer budget are about to get boned...

Seiko's killing $300~ watches and replacing them with worse $800~ watches .. decline of retail has to be hurting Seiko, Citizen ,bulova ... casio, timex... For example the Khols by my house has reduced the number of watches they have in store.. the Target's near me got rid of the jewellery section entirely no more Times / Casio's there. Also the Walmart also seems to have got rid of Timex and Casio's having only no name $5 crap...

I haven't heard anyone mention this here.. but the Venerable Casio AMW-320 is discontinued.. which is what I though and my watch guy confirmed..

The flood of $3~25ish dollar ali specials has to be harmful to the affordables of better quality.


you heard it hear 1st (or not.. not sure if anyone else has made this argument before) but we are in danger of entering the dark ages of nice affordable watches...


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

atarione said:


> you heard it hear 1st (or not.. not sure if anyone else has made this argument before) but we are in danger of entering the dark ages of nice affordable watches...


Clearly, the only thing to do is buy as many nice affordable watches as possible before the apocalypse.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

I hate flieger watches. I do not like their designs and even less their associations with mass bombing campaigns. Sorry about that.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Drewdoog said:


> I dislike bronze watches. It reminds me of a watch that was chrome plated and all the chrome fell off.


As a matter of fact that's exactly what happened to one of mine.


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

Chronographs with the sub-dials placed very close to the center of the dial, while leaving lots of blank space around the outer portion of the dial, tend to bother me even more than watches with hands that are too short, or misaligned bezels.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

atarione said:


> you heard it hear 1st (or not.. not sure if anyone else has made this argument before) but we are in danger of entering the dark ages of nice affordable watches...


Wages in China are rising and the decent affordables will become less and less affordable until the industry moves house from Hong Kong to another area of _great horological tradition_ like Vietnam, Sudan or Burkina Faso.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

The first time I heard it mentioned, I assumed that the massive industry fair everyone was excited about was called Bezelworld. It wasn't until I saw it written out that I realized it was named for the city.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

RLextherobot said:


> The first time I heard it mentioned, I assumed that the massive industry fair everyone was excited about was called Bezelworld. It wasn't until I saw it written out that I realized it was named for the city.


Someone should have a competing show called Bezelworld. No all-dial watches allowed!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I feel that I am living dangerously with a watch with a 7750 Valjoux after its warranty has expired. 

Look at me, Ma! I'm at the top of the world!


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

I learned the hard way to store my watches face down: to prevent accidental rubbing and leaning ( I am sure Chronopolis will use the last two words in a creative way).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

watchout said:


> I learned the hard way to store my watches face down: to prevent accidental rubbing and leaning ( I am sure Chronopolis will use the last two words in a creative way).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice idea but not so nice display.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

watchout said:


> I learned the *hard* way to store my watches *face down*: to prevent accidental *rubbing *and *leaning* ( I am sure Chronopolis will use the last two words in a creative way).


I could do using more than those last two... :-!

But be that as it may. :-d

I just watched some some old reruns of _WHAT WOULD YOU DO_ with John Quinones, and 
I realized how I would have wasted their film had they chosen me for anything. :roll:

I cong-fey-yuss: I just could not bring myself to give my watch to "save" anyone getting verbally abused, getting their feelings hurt, or whatnot.

I will not even give away my NATO strap to help anyone getting "disrespected" or their "feelings hurt"... 
unless there was some serious violation of the law (like, parking in a handicap zone), AND / OR a real threat of _unjust _physical harm.
But if the threat was just, I'd let that go too.... cuz, hey, some people sometimes need to have sense beat into them. 
Like, physically fit people who park in a handicap-designated space. They need to have their kneecaps whacked, Joe Pesci style. :-!

I rather think the whole show is designed to encourage more people to "signal their virtues" by 
being outraged by other people's values, and snitch on them... and call the "authorities." 
Nope. F that. Me, gon be mindin' mah own bidniss. b-)

PS: I suppose they could do an episode with people wearing fake watches. Ha!! 
I imagine a lot of members here "saying somethin'."


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

not sure what to say!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

watchout said:


> I learned the hard way to store my watches face down: to prevent accidental rubbing and leaning ( I am sure Chronopolis will use the last two words in a creative way).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do the same thing in my watch box.
Face down doesn't look as nice as when they're all face up, but it is better than a scratched crystal.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Davidka said:


> Nice idea but not so nice display.


It is if you like straps!


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I'd feel a lot better if someone /anyone had acknowledged they got that my WRUW posts from today are April 1 jokes..

these are the watches I've claimed to be wearing today..

starting with the worst .. this one can burn in h***








this one is growing one me.. tasteful?







this one has a complication that is people f*cking.. who was this made for?? why was this made?? whatever..


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I narrowed my collection down to 7 pieces. I feel good with 4 of them in rotation and think I don’t need another one. Especially not the other 3. but I keep them for other than materialistic reasons. I have 2 on preorder from last year and I already sold / gifted those 2 away in my mind. What’s wrong with me? Is this „watch-fatigue“? Is it a phase or an exit? 

But then I saw the pepsi Tudor and I am back on track - again. This hobby is weird. 


Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

I finally took the plunge and ordered myself a Doxa. I told myself that I would sell at least 4 watches to help cover the cost, but so far I've only been able to commit to 2... which won't even cover half of it. o|


----------



## audiomagnate (Mar 1, 2018)

Do they do it constantly or only on the hour?


atarione said:


> I'd feel a lot better if someone /anyone had acknowledged they got that my WRUW posts from today are April 1 jokes..
> 
> these are the watches I've claimed to be wearing today..
> 
> ...


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

audiomagnate said:


> Do they do it constantly or only on the hour?


lol... I honestly don't know.. I googled ugliest watch and it was in the 1st few results.. found a pre censored photo and decided it was good enough...


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

There is a special joy that you experience when you drunk bid on a ugly watch and someone outbids you... /feels good man


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

atarione said:


> There is a special joy that you experience when you drunk bid on a ugly watch and someone outbids you... /feels good man


But what a rush!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Pictures of watches on beaches -- especially those of the watch partially encased in sand and water -- makes me itch, and not in a good way, thinking of all the sand getting in the bezels and unscrewed crowns.


----------



## ComplicationsSkr (Mar 21, 2018)

OvrSteer said:


> -
> - Contrary to popular belief, a watch that's too small has the potential to look worse than a watch that's too large, adjusted for styling. No, _34-36mm does not look good on everyone_. It might have looked stupid in the 80's, too but people had bigger problems to worry about.


This made me laugh out loud. (Maybe I need to stop wearing the pink shirt and skinny tie.) But I have to confess that the smaller vintage watches that I have, and just took out again after getting back interested in manual watches, make me smile with their timeless elegance that doesn't seem to be as common on the modern watches I also own (and love).















Now if only I could justify the $75 to get them serviced so they keep better time, or the $225 to get my accutron 214 serviced so it keeps time at all.


----------



## ComplicationsSkr (Mar 21, 2018)

Sarosto said:


> Well, since we are in a safe space....
> 
> - I think the SKX007 is hideous and overpriced when you can have the Orient Mako;
> - I always assume anything under 39 mm is girlish (my most un-affordable watch is 37,5 but was a gift from my mum so..);
> ...


I confess that i started seeking out bezels so that I could time my tea brewing, and it bothers me to see a picture of a dive watch with the bezel that is still aligned at the 12. It makes me worry that it hasn't been used to time tea recently (or at all).

Now I seek out chronos for the same thing.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

OneRandomGeek said:


> I finally took the plunge and ordered myself a Doxa. I told myself that I would sell at least 4 watches to help cover the cost, but so far I've only been able to commit to 2... which won't even cover half of it. o|


Congrats on the Doxa! I want one badly! Which one did you get?


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Congrats on the Doxa! I want one badly! Which one did you get?


I pre-ordered the 300T Divingstar Poseidon. I can't wait until May!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Confession: I thought this was an April Fools joke. Another: I have carried a watch from one room to another just to set it where I can admire it; I was wearing another watch at the time. Finally: I am wearing two watches atm while admiring this third watch.



watchout said:


> I learned the hard way to store my watches face down ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

I got rid of all my sub $500, cant look at them the same way after watching some $1000 watches. Now im struggling to find $1000 watches that i like but priced well below $1000.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Tres said:


> I got rid of all my sub $500, cant look at them the same way after watching some $1000 watches. Now im struggling to find $1000 watches that i like but priced well below $1000.


Going exactly through this right now. I'm selling my affordable watches including all my divers, only keeping a few dress pieces, and use the money towards one good diver watch to accompany the 2-3 other affordables I keep.

Problem is I can't see anything I really like. I've even expanded my budget to $2k and still nothing. Maybe the Oris 65 but it's not really my style. Then the Aquis is too big for me. Hate the CW logo. Squale and Steinhart, thin line of homage and only like one of their watches and it's a little too big. Seiko, they have QC issues now and returned my SBDC055. Hamilton, not a fan of their diver design. Sinn, great but all out of stock everywhere for the one I was interested in. I've also looked at Armida, Helson, Halios, Mido, Tissot, Victorinox and many more. I either didn't like the design or the watch is too big. I hate to say that the design I liked the most was the new Tag Heuer Aquaracer ceramic Calibre 5...

Besides the SKX, I'm sorry to say I haven't seen another must have diver unless you go into Omega and Rolex territory.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

KogKiller said:


> Going exactly through this right now. I'm selling my affordable watches including all my divers, only keeping a few dress pieces, and use the money towards one good diver watch to accompany the 2-3 other affordables I keep.
> 
> Problem is I can't see anything I really like. I've even expanded my budget to $2k and still nothing. Maybe the Oris 65 but it's not really my style. Then the Aquis is too big for me. Hate the CW logo. Squale and Steinhart, thin line of homage and only like one of their watches and it's a little too big. Seiko, they have QC issues now and returned my SBDC055. Hamilton, not a fan of their diver design. Sinn, great but all out of stock everywhere for the one I was interested in. I've also looked at Armida, Helson, Halios, Mido, Tissot, Victorinox and many more. I either didn't like the design or the watch is too big. I hate to say that the design I liked the most was the new Tag Heuer Aquaracer ceramic Calibre 5...
> 
> Besides the SKX, I'm sorry to say I haven't seen another must have diver unless you go into Omega and Rolex territory.


Longines hydroconquest looks like a good daily diver if we forget about the lume quality that most of people complains.


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

Not sure this is a confession?

I have decided my turtle is now good luck and have been furiously rubbing the red section of the bezel during Liverpool's Champions League win. I loved this watch but now I REALLY love it!

I guess my confession is I think an inanimate object has some sway over 11 men I've never met and helps them kick a ball better. And I don't find that weird.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

Tres said:


> I got rid of all my sub $500, cant look at them the same way after watching some $1000 watches. Now im struggling to find $1000 watches that i like but priced well below $1000.


I've actually gone the opposite way.
I didn't sell any watches along the way, but I'm finding watches in the affordable category more interesting and sometimes better value, than many higher priced watches.


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

KogKiller said:


> ...Problem is I can't see anything I really like. I've even expanded my budget to $2k and still nothing.
> 
> ...Besides the SKX, I'm sorry to say I haven't seen another must have diver unless you go into Omega and Rolex territory.


I agree. There is a gap in the market between the $1,000 and $5,000 points where very few watches are really worth their asking price. There some really great watches in that range, but they are quite often unobtainable for one reason it another.

I also agree about the SKX.
I never really liked them. Even when I tried one on in a shop it didn't really do it for me. So I did the illogical thing and decided to buy one late last year to try it out for more than the few minutes one gets in a store. It turns out that I really like SKX divers now.


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

Confession.
I usually prefer to wear mechanical watches (although I do own some quartz watches too), but lately the watches that I'm most interested in are quartz.
I haven't clicked the buy button on any of them yet, but I feel that it may be imminent at some point.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

dustpilot said:


> Confession.
> I usually prefer to wear mechanical watches (although I do own some quartz watches too), but *lately the watches that I'm most interested in are quartz.*
> I haven't clicked the buy button on any of them yet, but I feel that it may be imminent at some point.


How can you say NO to eye/wrist candies like these:


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Viewing the for sale ads, I have to take the position that if anyone takes crappy pictures of the item for sale, that they're trying to hide something. Automatic pass.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

I have given up on buying used. Every time I have bought used the watch has arrived in different condition than described. 

Once bought a "mint" condition $400 watch. Seller said it was worn only "a couple of times". Bought it thinking it was a good deal. The watch box was covered in dog hairs and the watch itself was also covered in hairline scratches, a couple deep scratches, and a ding near the crystal. Promptly sold it with an accurate description and obviously lost money but I bought same watch, but new with tags from an AD instead. 

I CANNOT stand any dings or scratches on a used watch. To me it still feels like I am wearing someone else's watch. I rather have the scratches and dings happen over time when I am the owner. At least it makes my watch "mine" and know the story behind those scratches. It is stupid I know. Some may say "scratches are scratches" regardless who made them but that is how I feel.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

I've been so lazy today that the auto I was wearing stopped. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

tslewisz said:


> I've been so lazy today that the auto I was wearing stopped.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


No need to worry, unless you are so lazy that it is _YOU_ that finally stops.......... -

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## thefruitbar (Aug 23, 2014)

I get turned on when my non-hacking automatic movement has its second hand aligned with the minute hand AND synced to global time... Yea baby..


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

Still lucky....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewscriver (Jan 5, 2018)

I just got a Tutima di300, and I got it for so cheap, I feel dirty.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Drewscriver said:


> I just got a Tutima di300, and I got it for so cheap, I feel dirty.


Donating it to one of your fellow WUS members in this thread would cleanse you of that sin. :-!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Drewscriver said:


> I just got a Tutima di300, and I got it for so cheap, I feel dirty.


I picked up a used one in perfect condition during that Rakuten Global + coupons + 20% rebate from Ebates sale awhile back ... for less than the _bracelet_ typically sells for. It's one of my very favorite watches.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

thefruitbar said:


> I get turned on when my non-hacking automatic movement has its second hand aligned with the minute hand AND synced to global time... Yea baby..


Yup. I have a couple watches with 8215's. It's very exciting if they stop with the second hand near 12 o'clock. I remove them from the box very carefully, so they don't start while I set the time.

I have a couple watches without minute marker tracks. I have, on occasion (not too often) waited 4 minutes to set them. Just to get them right.


----------



## kmsmd (Jul 25, 2017)

Tres said:


> Longines hydroconquest looks like a good daily diver if we forget about the lume quality that most of people complains.


I agree. I have a Hydroconquest and love it. It wears and feels worth exactly where it's priced. The lume on the other hand.... terrible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I feel like screaming and running away from work today o|


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I've been wearing the same watch for 12 days. It's the SRP777. It was running +1 spd for 8 days and has now settled down to +-0 spd for the past 4 days. I'm afraid if I stop wearing it and the power reserve runs out, it won't be as accurate. lol


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> I feel like screaming and running away from work today


Hang in there brother!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Rocat said:


> I've been wearing the same watch for 12 days. It's the SRP777. It was running +1 spd for 8 days and has now settled down to +-0 spd for the past 4 days. I'm afraid if I stop wearing it and the power reserve runs out, it won't be as accurate. lol


Sounds like your in a real situation like that movie Speed.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Drewscriver said:


> I just got a Tutima di300, and I got it for so cheap, I feel dirty.





cel4145 said:


> Donating it to* CHRONOPOLIS* would cleanse you of that sin. :-!


FIFY


----------



## watchuck (Sep 26, 2014)

Ten-Ten said:


> I have a couple watches without minute marker tracks. I have, on occasion (not too often) waited 4 minutes to set them. Just to get them right.


Excellent. This actually made me lol :-!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> FIFY


You mean fixed it for YOU ;-)


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

I work on a Navy base.

The guards that check ID's when entering are a combination of civilian base police officers and active duty MP-types.

I swear, every single one of the civilian base cops wears the biggest, gaudiest, blingiest 48mm+ Invicta-like garbage. It is as if they all went off to the mall one day and all tried to out-crap each other.

I'm usually reading WUS or r/watches on the train, and have the pieces we all know and love on my mind and then BAM every time I come on base I'm assaulted by the guard bringing me back to the cold, hard reality of the watches of the non-watch lover. These watches are watches that just cannot be unseen.

I then feel like the annoying elitist douche snob that I probably am, and I feel bad about it, and it just messes up my whole morning. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

On the rare occasions I venture over to the F2 forum, like just now, I'm reminded of why I don't go to the F2 forum within about three responses to any thread.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> On the rare occasions I venture over to the F2 forum, like just now, I'm reminded of why I don't go to the F2 forum within about three responses to any thread.


OK this is a REAL confession:
I really do not understand what appears to me to be surfing behavior based on "territories."
People are not "locked" or "held back" in any one area. So, why do so many people say they "prefer" to hang out in one section or another?

Now, if the topic is very specific - say, Vintage, or some brand - I can see why people interested specifically in those topics might congregate under one roof, and form a community of sorts.

But, the way I see it, a huge portion - I don't know, 30%? 40% - of what gets discussed on WUS are generic topics anyway.

So, what difference does it make WHERE one posts a topic like, "Best Watches Under 1K?" for example.
Why should posting it on F2 bring down the quality of participation? 
And those people who DO bring down the quality of any discussion, what prevents them from entering ANY forum to discuss as they wish?

It just seems irrationally insular, this notion that certain "rooms" have better quality discussions.
But is this in fact true??


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> OK
> It just seems irrationally insular, this notion that certain "rooms" have better quality discussions.
> But is this in fact true??


No.

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## luxury554 (Mar 30, 2018)

i actually do spend time looking at the Caseback, i love to make sure i spend my cash on a watch that is worth it.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> So, what difference does it make WHERE one posts a topic like, "Best Watches Under 1K?" for example.
> Why should posting it on F2 bring down the quality of participation?
> And those people who DO bring down the quality of any discussion, what prevents them from entering ANY forum to discuss as they wish?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> OK this is a REAL confession:
> I really do not understand what appears to me to be surfing behavior based on "territories."
> People are not "locked" or "held back" in any one area. So, why do so many people say they "prefer" to hang out in one section or another?
> 
> ...


I don't think it's the quality of the discussion, more so the attitudes of the users. Here in F71 the users and their attitudes are geared towards affordables, in other more generic fora, they are a mix.

I've found the attitudes of this on the affordable spectrum don't always align with this that have more expensive tastes. IMO Ask the same questions you would here over in F2 and your likely to get many more sarcastic comments about how affordable watches can't compare to anything higher end.

It's the same reason I would never ask a modding or movement question over in the watchmaking forum. Casual watch builders? Watch hobbyist? Pfft. You shouldn't even open a watch if you haven't trained at WOSTEP or NAIOSW.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh.OK, that explains a lot.

But I had no idea people could get so "cliquey" - especially on a forum like this.
Just goes to show ya, how little I know about people.... or rather their weirdness.



Jtragic said:


> I don't think it's the quality of the discussion, more so the attitudes of the users. Here in F23 the users and their attitudes are geared towards affordables, in other more generic fora, they are a mix.
> 
> I've found the attitudes of this on the affordable spectrum don't always align with this that have more expensive tastes. IMO Ask the same questions you would here over in F2 and your likely to get many more sarcastic comments about how affordable watches can't compare to anything higher end.
> 
> ...


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Jtragic said:


> I don't think it's the quality of the discussion, more so the attitudes of the users. Here in F23 the users and their attitudes are geared towards affordables, in other more generic fora, they are a mix.
> 
> I've found the attitudes of this on the affordable spectrum don't always align with this that have more expensive tastes. IMO Ask the same questions you would here over in F2 and your likely to get many more sarcastic comments about how affordable watches can't compare to anything higher end.
> 
> ...


I didn't realize the watch making forum was that elitist. No wonder my post about modifying plastic tweezers had no replies 

Chronopolis, I confess I'm shocked you needed this explained to you.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

saturnine said:


> I didn't realize the watch making forum was that elitist. No wonder my post about modifying plastic tweezers had no replies
> 
> Chronopolis, I confess I'm shocked you needed this explained to you.


It's awful. I asked a question there once. Once. Don't remember what it was, I think it had something to do with the keyless on a DG3804.

First reply was from someone who's username nailed his attitude to a T. "Well haven't you read So-and-So?" So-and-So being the author of a $335 tome on watchmaking that likely started with the sundial and explained the inner workings of every movement up to and including the Vacheron 57260.

The utterance of that authors name was like a dog-whistle urging all the other watch tools-and not the cool tools like the Timegrapher-to come to the thread and mock the poor soul who deigned to visit their hallowed sub forum.

In an attempt to "answer" my question, they would ask questions of themselves like "So Douchenozzle, what did So-and-So say about this?" Or "Hey Sarcastic McA$$hole, how would So-and-So suggest this be fixed?" Then they'd chuckle and answer the questions using words I'm sure they just made up.

In the end I just looked in YouTube and found a video on how to fix it myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> ... Here in F23 the users and their attitudes are geared towards affordables...


Here where?



Chronopolis said:


> I really do not understand what appears to me to be surfing behavior based on "territories."
> ...
> 
> It just seems irrationally insular, this notion that certain "rooms" have better quality discussions.
> But is this in fact true??


It's not the territories or the rooms - it's their inhabitants.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Davidka said:


> Here where?
> 
> It's not the territories or the rooms - it's their inhabitants.


My mistake. F71.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> My mistake. F71.


Your mistake is understandable. The fact that no one pointed it out - unforgivable!


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Davidka said:


> Your mistake is understandable. The fact that no one pointed it out - unforgivable!


The dirty secret about where I've been spending part of my WUS time is out. Damn you Confessions thread!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

saturnine said:


> Chronopolis, I confess I'm shocked you needed this explained to you.


That's bcz toylike people made me boylike, and as smart as I am, there is much I have not yet penetrated with regard to the ways of humans on this planet.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Ten-Ten said:


> I have a couple watches without minute marker tracks. I have, on occasion (not too often) waited 4 minutes to set them. Just to get them right.


When daylight saving ends and you can't be bothered doing this, so you just eyeball it and nail it.

Simple pleasures. Just ignore all the ones I didn't get right...


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

eljay said:


> When daylight saving ends and you can't be bothered doing this, so you just eyeball it and nail it.
> Simple pleasures. Just ignore all the ones I didn't get right...


75% of my watches are right twice a day.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Ten-Ten said:


> 75% of my watches are right twice a day.


I just noticed your signature - cheers to that.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Ten-Ten said:


> 75% of my watches are right twice a day.


This reminds me of a thread where there's a lot of pictures showing tattoo of watch on the wrist.

Why do we need analog watch when even a tattoo will be right twice a day?


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I confess I think the Daytona Paul Newman is rather boring. I don't like cluttered dials, but there is an awful lot of empty white space on that dial.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

When a non-watch person express a strong dislike to someone buying an "expensive" watch I immediately strongly dislike the naysayer. I GET it. A $10 Casio can tell time better than a Rolex. I GET that "no one" wears watches anymore because of our smart phones. However, that's not the point. If you don't understand then just let it go, but calling people who buy expensive watches "show offs" or "autistic" just plain bigotry. 

For example, I don't understand expensive Art. Sure, some of them are nice to look at but I would never pay a large sum for a piece. However, I don't go around calling Art collectors names. I don't understand why they do it but if they enjoy it, as I enjoy watches, then let them be.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

I confess I like to hang in F71 more than anywhere else on this site not just because I'm a cheap bastard, but because of the funny, witty comments you can't find anywhere else. Keep it up chaps


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Does it say something about me or my collection of mechanical watches when most of my bookmarks (OK, 90 percent) are of quartz watches with decent to good lume and good WR?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

saturnine said:


> I confess I think the Daytona Paul Newman is rather boring. I don't like cluttered dials, but there is an awful lot of empty white space on that dial.


What it really needs is a date window in there somewhere.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

eljay said:


> What it really needs is a date window in there somewhere.


Yeah. That's it. 8^0


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

saturnine said:


> I confess I think the Daytona *Paul Newman *is rather boring.


I wonder if the gov of Canada will have all employees with that surname change their name to Newperson.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

eljay said:


> What it really needs is a date window in there somewhere.


Don't forget a day display as well.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

KogKiller said:


> When a non-watch person express a strong dislike to someone buying an "expensive" watch I immediately strongly dislike the naysayer. I GET it. A $10 Casio can tell time better than a Rolex. I GET that "no one" wears watches anymore because of our smart phones. However, that's not the point. If you don't understand then just let it go, but calling people who buy expensive watches "show offs" or "autistic" just plain bigotry.
> 
> For example, I don't understand expensive Art. Sure, some of them are nice to look at but I would never pay a large sum for a piece. However, I don't go around calling Art collectors names. I don't understand why they do it but if they enjoy it, as I enjoy watches, then let them be.


Autistic? Please explain.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

saturnine said:


> Autistic? Please explain.


I've heard a watch enthusiast get called "autistic" only for finding enjoyment in watches. I was speechless.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Autistic? Please explain.


people like insulting people however certain traditional insults are a bridge too far these days... so I have noticed online in video game chats instead of the traditional "you're retarded" or whatever people will toss the "autism" around as an insult rather than retard insults..


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

atarione said:


> people like insulting people however certain traditional insults are a bridge too far these days... so I have noticed online in video game chats instead of the traditional "you're retarded" or whatever people will toss the "autism" around as an insult rather than retard insults..


Note that retarded used to be a clinical label (similar to using "autistic"), prior to becoming an insult.

People bemoan "politically correct" speech, but it seems much of it derives from labels being transformed to insults, therefore new words are needed to respectfully speak of the afflicted individuals.

So says I, we are a brutal kind.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

saturnine said:


> Don't forget a day display as well.


Oh absolutely.

However I worry that this isn't ambitious enough. How about a complete calendar with moonphase? I'll set up the change.org petition.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

eljay said:


> Oh absolutely.
> 
> However I worry that this isn't ambitious enough. How about a complete calendar with moonphase? I'll set up the change.org petition.


I suggest a flying double-axis tourbillon.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

i keep lowball bidding on watches I sort of want but not especially on ebay.. I'm afraid I'm about to win one of them..

on the upside a couple pure drunk bids got out bid..if I win this one I'd be "ok" with it.. it wouldn't be a bad deal and it is a kinda cool watch that maybe a bit small on me..but ~ok 38mm diver my wife could probably rock it.. except it is really pretty mint and my wife absolutely trashes watches somehow and it would make me sad if she kicked the heck out of this one =p


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

saturnine said:


> I suggest a flying double-axis tourbillon.


Add GMT hand and world time too. With all of that complications, breitlings will look like an empty dial.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I got caught watching one of those inane TV morning shows while waiting at the dentist's and they had a story on 'actors' (nobodies really) who had a 'hoarding' issue with luxury items. 

First, a pretty young thing claimed she owned about 500 pairs of shoes. My toothache momentarily disappeared.

Then some joker came on saying he had a 'watch collecting thing' (OK...) but he would forget his watches all over the sets whenever he took them off to get into the part. 

I called out the good doctor for the Novocaine shot.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

My other half has gone away for a few days so I bought two watches.

I'm just enjoying the calm before the inevitable storm :roll:


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Anglo Irish said:


> My other half has gone away for a few days so I bought two watches.
> 
> I'm just enjoying the calm before the inevitable storm :roll:


Repeat after me: "Oh this old thing? I've had it for a while now."

Note the evasive-yet-technically-not-lying technique ;-)


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> Repeat after me: "Oh this old thing? I've had it for a while now."
> 
> Note the evasive-yet-technically-not-lying technique ;-)


Yes, but I always fail on the 'Look me in the eye and say that ' part.

I always look as guilty as a fox in a hen-house.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Anglo Irish said:


> Yes, but I always fail on the 'Look me in the eye and say that ' part.
> 
> I always look as guilty as a fox in a hen-house.


Relationships are a bit of a minefield...

It doesn't help that the price I might pay and the price watches are listed at has no relationship with one another, nor does it help that X watch costs $300 and one that looks almost the same (to an untrained eye) costs $3,000. If I'm not careful, that $300 watch might cost me $3,000... or it might be met with a shrug.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

In the case of divorce, you definitely want to go with the lower number.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

In my case it won't come to a divorce, but there will be heavy hints dropped about trips to the shoe shops to balance things up.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Anglo Irish said:


> Yes, but I always fail on the 'Look me in the eye and say that ' part.
> 
> I always look as guilty as a fox in a hen-house.


Then tell her over the phone, right now, while she is still away. So she has a chance to get over it some before she gets home.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

OvrSteer said:


> Repeat after me: "Oh this old thing? I've had it for a while now."
> 
> Note the *evasive-yet-technically-not-lying technique* ;-)





Anglo Irish said:


> Yes, but *I always fail on the 'Look me in the eye and say that '* part.
> 
> *I always look as* *guilty* as a fox in a hen-house.


Fascinating !!! And admirable - that you gents actually have this mechanism that actually works to keep you from wandering too far off the straight and narrow.

I don't usually lie (because I dislike lying - hard to remember later, etc), but when I do (because I have to), 
I have NO qualms/feeling about it whatsoever, and can do so over anyone's honor, name, or dead body - cold or still warm.

I shoulda gone to work in the Swamp. I'd have millions today. Dammit.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Anglo Irish said:


> My other half has gone away for a few days so I bought two watches.
> I'm just enjoying the calm before the inevitable storm :roll:


Quick, change the straps on several of your other watches. Let the confusion begin!


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Anglo Irish said:


> In my case it won't come to a divorce, but there will be heavy hints dropped about trips to the shoe shops to balance things up.


Have a gift certificate to Zappos ready when she gets home.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Fascinating !!! And admirable - that you gents actually have this mechanism that actually works to keep you from wandering too far off the straight and narrow.
> 
> I don't usually lie (because I dislike lying - hard to remember later, etc), but when I do (because I have to),
> I have NO qualms/feeling about it whatsoever, and can do so over anyone's honor, name, or dead body - cold or still warm.
> ...


What's better?

A man who knows himself to be dishonest on occasion,
or
a man who doesn't know himself but sincerely believes he's honest?

Seems like there should be a parable about this.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cayabo said:


> What's better?
> 
> A man who knows himself to be dishonest on occasion,
> or
> ...


I think you just wrote one... in a way sooooo super Kafkaesque that even YOU don't know that you wrote one.;-)


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> I think you just wrote one... in a way sooooo super Kafkaesque that even YOU don't know that you wrote one.;-)


There HAS to be a bug somewhere...

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

I confess i dont understand hiding watch purchases. If your bills are paid, your family fed, then whats the big deal? Your wife should know you enjoy watches, and should know you are going to buy watches.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

cayabo said:


> What's better?
> 
> A man who knows himself to be dishonest on occasion,
> or
> ...


The man who deceives himself is the lesser man*.

But find me a man who has never deceived himself even unconsciously, and I will grant you three wishes...

*As if the answer could have been anything other than Chronopolis.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Confession: I shouldn't be left home alone on vacation with my eBay or PayPal passwords. .... like this happens.

I was going to post earlier this week that I'm thinking of selling some grails and going back to a tiny collection.

Now I don't have a choice. But at least I have more cameras than I can use at once. . .


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I think about the _Victorinox I.N.O.X._ name every time I see one.
I can never decide if it's marketing genius or buffoonery...
So I think to myself "drop it, decide next time you see one"...
And this repeats over and over...

BTW, if I used the same method of naming my watch company as Karl Elsener did, my company would be _Tamasteel_.
(your wife's name shortened + the word for steel in your language)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

saturnine said:


> The man who deceives himself is the lesser man*.
> But find me a man who has never deceived himself even unconsciously, and I will grant you three wishes...
> 
> *As if the answer could have been anything other than Chronopolis.


That just "Zen'd" the F outta me... even if I know there is no "me" to Zen the F out of.

On that note, whatever happened to the proverbial oak tree in the front yard?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> On that note, whatever happened to the proverbial oak tree in the front yard?


Is that the one Aesop wrote about?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> That just "Zen'd" the F outta me... even if I know there is no "me" to Zen the F out of.


ZENDFOUT - that's a great license plate for a Californian.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cayabo said:


> ZENDFOUT - that's a great license plate for a Californian.


I'm out of the country at the moment. Could ya see about copyrighting that?
You do the paperwork, and I will split 70/30 ( 70 for me, 30 for you) once we sell it to some dooshbag from Dubai with his Lambo.

And you protest: "70-30? Got the flick outta hee!"

So I say: "OK, ok, 80-20, that's my final offer. And, I'll throw in a modified Seiko to sweeten the deal." b-)
(Or a kilo bag of Humboldt Mary Jane. But not both. Cuz I m cheap like that.) :-!


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

cayabo said:


> ZENDFOUT - that's a great license plate for a Californian.


Why are you excluding citizens of the other 49 states and 16 territories?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

saturnine said:


> Why are you excluding citizens of the other 49 states and 16 territories?


Not as funny as a Wyoming plate.

And, I'm excluding the entire world... 
.
.
.
and because I live in Cali & know what the rules are for car license plates here
and because Chrono has a special place in his heart for zenny Californians.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cayabo said:


> Not as funny as a Wyoming plate.
> 
> And, I'm excluding the entire world...
> .
> ...


*Wyoming:* True dat!
*
The world:* They don't deserve to be f'd up with this Cali-Zen boolsheeat. 
Strictly a upper middle class uptight unresolved X-tian white guilt phenom anyway.

*Special place:* I drove by a Zen Center near Frisco many years ago, and I thought: 
"Wut? I thought the whole point of Zen is that 'it' has no 'center.' "

And then, I gave myself a one hand clap for that bit of sassy cleverness.;-).... cuz I had to use the other hand for steering.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I just looked at a review of a watch (MAURON MUSY) ... and ended up touching myself inappropriately. 
Dang it. #Metoo.

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/mauron-musy-classic-steel-armure-watch-review/


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> I just looked at a review of a watch (MAURON MUSY) ... and ended up touching myself inappropriately.
> Dang it. #Metoo.
> 
> https://www.ablogtowatch.com/mauron-musy-classic-steel-armure-watch-review/





> Classic Steel Armure marks the first collection of this new company that was established by two engineers, Eric Mauron and Christophe Musy


So why not call it M&M? oh wait


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I don't *usually* lie.


But how do we know that's the truth? :-s


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Anglo Irish said:


> But how do we know that's the truth? :-s


You might recall I confessed very early in this thread... to sharting. 
By accident.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> You might recall I confessed very early in this thread... to sharting.
> By accident.


As opposed to doing it deliberately??? :think:


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Anglo Irish said:


> As opposed to doing it deliberately??? :think:


I think he sharts deliberately, and the confession was by accident :-!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Anglo Irish said:


> As opposed to doing it deliberately??? :think:


That was exactly the confusion.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

This wasn't even out of the box and I already started the eBay return. This is an $800 watch and look at that alignment. Good grief.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> This wasn't even out of the box and I already started the eBay return. This is an $800 watch and *look at that alignment.* Good grief.


Nasteh!!!

If there were a beauty contest for watches, Seiko would be crowned *Miss Alignment* every time.

...

...

And I would get the Presidential Award for the most stunning puns.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow. Unacceptable. Glad I cancelled my SBDC055 PADI order. Don't think I'll be ordering another Seiko soon. I don't support their new direction (bad QC, getting rid of good low-mid range value, steadily increasing prices). Love my Alpinist and Cocktail though.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

KogKiller said:


> Wow. Unacceptable. Glad I cancelled my SBDC055 PADI order. Don't think I'll be ordering another Seiko soon. I don't support their new direction (bad QC, getting rid of good low-mid range value, steadily increasing prices). Love my Alpinist and Cocktail though.


It's too bad too because I got a good deal on the watch.

I would love to send it to Seiko for repair and have it aligned and for the vendor to pay for it, but I doubt that will happen.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> It's too bad too because I got a good deal on the watch.
> 
> I would love to send it to Seiko for repair and have it aligned and for the vendor to pay for it, but I doubt that will happen.


If you like the watch enough you can have a trusted local watchmaker align it. If you don't think it's worse the hassle then just send it back. I'm really sorry about that.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> It's too bad too because I got a good deal on the watch.
> 
> I would love to send it to Seiko for repair and have it aligned and for the vendor to pay for it, but I doubt that will happen.


If you like the watch enough you can have a trusted local watchmaker align it. If you don't think it's worse the hassle then just send it back. I'm really sorry about that.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> This wasn't even out of the box and I already started the eBay return. This is an $800 watch and look at that alignment. Good grief.


Seriously? What's wrong with the alignment? I mean it's a seiko...



Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I just looked at a review of a watch (MAURON MUSY) ... and ended up touching myself inappropriately.
> Dang it. #Metoo.
> 
> https://www.ablogtowatch.com/mauron-musy-classic-steel-armure-watch-review/


That was interesting.

To be clear, is this the guy that inspired inappropriateness:









Call me old skool, but why would you use the phrase "pound me too" to indicate you're a victim of sexual harassment?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Call me old skool, but why would you use the phrase "pound me too" to indicate you're a victim of sexual harassment?


Que?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

KogKiller said:


> If you like the watch enough you can have a trusted local watchmaker align it. If you don't think it's worse the hassle then just send it back. I'm really sorry about that.


Not so easy. You need to remove the crystal to realign the chapter ring. Something may go awry. And then where would you test it for 200m WR?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

[SUP]the "#MeToo" movement started by Alyssa Milano after the Harvey Weinstein scandal?

I'm old school so this









is a pound sign first & a hashtag second.

BTW - There's now a #PoundMeToo movement....[/SUP]


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

cayabo said:


> [SUP]the "#MeToo" movement started by Alyssa Milano after the Harvey Weinstein scandal?
> 
> I'm old school so this
> 
> ...


This is a *pound* sign: £

The word you're looking for to describe the # character is *hash* (or octothorpe, if you like).

A *hashtag* is simply a keyword preceded by a hash, originally used on Twitter but now on numerous social media websites. The hash character is only called a hashtag by confused people.

Edit: You Americans, messing up the language! :-d (I stand somewhat corrected.)


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Not so easy. You need to remove the crystal to realign the chapter ring. Something may go awry. And then where would you test it for 200m WR?


I've already contacted the Seiko service center in NJ for a quote on a price to get it fixed. I had a crystal on my SUN019 replaced there and they have the ability to pressure test.

I believe last time I paid about $100 with shipping for that service, and that included a new crystal.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> You might recall I confessed very early in this thread... to sharting.
> By accident.


So funny ... I was just talking with someone RE sharting ... Al Roker had mentioned doing this during a visit to the White House. Something about it being a somewhat common side effect to the gastric bypass surgery.

I further talked about sharting by accident ... as opposed to on purpose ... and attributed that further quote to him. I must go back today and correct the record now that I know the true author (#FakeNews).

I apologize, Chronopolis, for not giving you proper credit during the conversation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

eljay said:


> This is a *pound* sign: £
> 
> The word you're looking for to describe the # character is *hash* (or octothorpe, if you like).
> 
> A *hashtag* is simply a keyword preceded by a hash, originally used on Twitter but now on numerous social media websites. The hash character is only called a hashtag by confused people.


I thought it was the Tic-Tac-Toe sign. #Confused.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I've already contacted the Seiko service center in NJ for a quote on a price to get it fixed. I had a crystal on my SUN019 replaced there and they have the ability to pressure test.
> 
> I believe last time I paid about $100 with shipping for that service, and that included a new crystal.


You got a very good deal. Seiko sapphires cost an arm and a leg as spare parts.


----------



## Ellery (Mar 28, 2016)

eljay said:


> This is a *pound* sign: £
> 
> The word you're looking for to describe the # character is *hash* (or octothorpe, if you like).
> 
> A *hashtag* is simply a keyword preceded by a hash, originally used on Twitter but now on numerous social media websites. The hash character is only called a hashtag by confused people.


I grew up with rotary phones and in the US when touch tone phones became widely used the hash was called the "pound sign". Old habits die hard.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

cayabo said:


> [SUP]the "#MeToo" movement started by Alyssa Milano after the Harvey Weinstein scandal?
> 
> I'm old school so this
> 
> ...


+1

Yep, for you youngsters out there, it had different names long before Twitter. 

From Wikipedia,

"The symbol # is most commonly known as the number sign,[1] hash,[2] or pound sign.[3]"

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Number_sign


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cel4145 said:


> "The symbol # is most commonly known as the number sign,[1] hash,[2] or pound sign.[3]"


I still don't know what the word hash means; why # is called hash; what a hash _tag_ is; how that's different from just hash; and why # is used in front of a name, etc.


----------



## Ellery (Mar 28, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I still don't know what the word hash means; why # is called hash; what a hash _tag_ is; how that's different from just hash; and why # is used in front of a name, etc.


The Wikipedia entry for "#" is actually quite interesting.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Number_sign#Other_names_in_English

I always thought hash was either something people ate (corned beef hash) or smoked (Moroccan)


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Ι thought hash referred to the smoking kind cause doing too much Twitter and stuff will get you lazy, indifferent and fat too.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

How many pounds of hash will it take to hash out this pound?


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

saturnine said:


> How many pounds of hash will it take to hash out this pound?


It's a little known fact that eating too much hash causes sharting.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sharting by accident or by design?



cel4145 said:


> It's a little known fact that eating too much hash causes sharting.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> It's a little known fact that eating too much hash causes sharting.


Another little known fact. Eating hash may or my not cause one fluffy freaky watch guy from NM to hallucinate, and become uber paranoid, to the point of thinking inanimate can come alive and cause harm. Allegedly.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Haven't heard the word hash used, other than "hashtag", in ages.Sure brings back some fond memories.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sharting by accident or by design?


I think I shall defer to the sharting experts in this thread to answer that question.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

lol -- I feel like I stumbled into the wrong forum. Is the doctor in? I have a confession. Nevermind. I'll just find the keg.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> lol -- I feel like I stumbled into the wrong forum. Is the doctor in? I have a confession. Nevermind. I'll just find the keg.


Its in the corner of the kitchen, next to the snozberry brownies........


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

(Semi watch/time related?)

This rental car...

The turn signal blinker & sound timing are not even. Every second (even?) blink is slightly longer than the other (odd?) blink.

This lack of consistency is driving me crazy every time I have to make a turn.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Canadians still use turn signals? Novel idea. Maybe it'll spread south.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Ten-Ten said:


> Canadians still use turn signals? Novel idea. Maybe it'll spread south.


Too many snozberry brownies for you bud!


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

Ten-Ten said:


> Canadians still use turn signals? Novel idea. Maybe it'll spread south.


Haha, major pet peeve of mine is other drivers who don't signal, which unfortunately I run across more often than I'd like.

(Mayhaps they have escaped from the south?)


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> +1
> 
> Yep, for you youngsters out there, it had different names long before Twitter.
> 
> ...


I still see # as a sharp sign. I cringe thinking of a new generation of music students who are wondering why there are hastags in their music.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

cayabo said:


> [SUP]
> I'm old school so this
> 
> View attachment 13074387
> ...


Wanna talk old school? In unix that's used to delimit comments in a shell script. Unless it's on the first line and followed by a '!', then it's known as a hash-bang, or shebang for short, and specifies the command interpreter used to parse the script.

Sorry, let my inner nerd out for a bit. I'll go put it away now.

exit 0


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Iandk said:


> Haha, major pet peeve of mine is other drivers who don't signal, which unfortunately I run across more often than I'd like.
> 
> (Mayhaps they have escaped from the south?)


 I remember when I was looking for car reviews before a purchase, and found one written by a first time BMW driver, who said (I paraphrase): "Let me state for the record, it does, in fact, have a turn signal lever, and it does, in fact, work".


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I used to think camera phones were ridiculous.

Now all I do is take watch photos.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

saturnine said:


> I used to think camera phones were ridiculous.
> 
> Now all I do is take watch photos.


Shall we call it watchfie?

I wonder if there is selfie with a watch in the parallel universe.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

It's sad that I know this, but it's called a wristie.


----------



## tuckerm (Mar 13, 2015)

This video showed up as a recommendation on YouTube: 



. I watched it because I could see in the preview image that the guy was wearing a G-Shock, and I wanted to find out which one it was. (It's a Mudmaster, by the way.)


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

OvrSteer said:


> It's sad that I know this, but it's called a wristie.


That's not what a wristie is around here...


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Sarosto:
Delivered at work. Huh?
I used my son's mailing address til my DIL ratted me out.
I accuse my best watch bros of gifting watches.
Guess I've forgotten all the other devious means of acquir-
ing watches.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

For shame. True confessions is on the second page of the Affordables forum!

My confession of the day is that I'm wearing two watches at the same time, one on each wrist. But for the WRUW and daily watch photos, I take pictures only on my left, lest people think I'm weird. Perhaps I should let my freak flag fly and post both. Perhaps one day.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> I'm wearing two watches at the same time, one on each wrist. But for the WRUW and daily watch photos, I take pictures only on my left, lest people think I'm weird. *Perhaps I should let my freak flag fly and post both.* Perhaps one day.


:-!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Over in the Deals thread I see a Seiko Chronograph for a decent price. I should buy it but I know I'd never wear it. To me Chronographs are for suits or at the very least dressy casual office wear( Khaki's and a golf shirt with casual dress shoes). And I haven't set foot in an office for over 17 years.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I've been known to venture out into the public while wearing a watch on each wrist. Sometimes I do it and don't realize it until I get home from running errands.



Tanjecterly said:


> For shame. True confessions is on the second page of the Affordables forum!
> 
> My confession of the day is that I'm wearing two watches at the same time, one on each wrist. But for the WRUW and daily watch photos, I take pictures only on my left, lest people think I'm weird. Perhaps I should let my freak flag fly and post both. Perhaps one day.


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

Confession.

When I’ve been wearing the same watch for several days in a row, without making any alterations like a strap swap, I get lazy about making posting on WRUW threads.
I feel that since nothing has changed (other than the date wheel, and perhaps my socks), there is no reason to post another photo of the watch.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

dustpilot said:


> Confession.
> 
> When I've been wearing the same watch for several days in a row, without making any alterations like a strap swap, I get lazy about making posting on WRUW threads.
> I feel that since nothing has changed (other than the date wheel, and perhaps my socks), there is no reason to post another photo of the watch.


My son, there are greater crimes in this world than not posting daily watch photos.

Et ego te absolvo a peccatis tuis
in nomine Horologium Armillare vōs Quaerēre.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

dustpilot said:


> Confession.
> 
> When I've been wearing the same watch for several days in a row, without making any alterations like a strap swap, I get lazy about making posting on WRUW threads.
> I feel that since nothing has changed (other than the date wheel, and perhaps my socks), there is no reason to post another photo of the watch.


I do the same thing. If there's nothing changed since the last I posted, like I'm wearing the same watch for several days, no need to breathlessly post on WRUW or watch of the day posts.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Generally I find citizen watches more appealing than corresponding seikos. 

There. I said it. 


Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I've been wearing my titanium watch non-stop since I got it over a week ago. To keep things, you know, matched, I've been carrying my titanium handled pocket knife as well. 

So far, no one has noticed.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I have also investigated titanium belt buckles and pens online.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

You think that's sad? I wear a Ti wedding band, but haven't had a daily wear Ti watch in a year since I sold my last one... (I have one sitting awaiting a movement replacement so it doesn't count.)

I would happily trade every SS watch I own for an equivalent Ti version if only they existed.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

arogle1stus said:


> Sarosto:
> Delivered at work. Huh?
> I used my son's mailing address til my DIL ratted me out.
> I accuse my best watch bros of gifting watches.
> ...


With no offense intended, why do you line brake in a middle of a sentence and start a new paragraph in a middle of a word?


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Confession: I can't tell whether Zodiac is a luxury brand or not. Some of their models are pricey, and some of their designs are attractive. I have only seen online photos, but they leave me feeling uncertain about their finishing.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> .....I would happily trade every SS watch I own for an equivalent Ti version if only they existed.


Right now, I'm ready to trade every metal thing I own (not really) for an equivalent in titanium. An ebay search for Ti yields watches, bicycles, curling irons (?), and a "luxury chastity device." I, uh, don't need those things. How 'bout a Ti beer mug, or shot glass?


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Ten-Ten said:


> Right now, I'm ready to trade every metal thing I own (not really) for an equivalent in titanium. An ebay search for Ti yields watches, bicycles, curling irons (?), and a "luxury chastity device." I, uh, don't need those things. How 'bout a Ti beer mug, or shot glass?


Ti rocks. I have a Ti spork, Ti watch, Ti belt buckle, Ti mess tins and a Ti exhaust on my motorcycle 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

The watch guy in Jamestown retired and I'm really bummed. I guess I'll just have to learn to reset hands myself. He wasn't even that good he never greased the seals when he changed a battery. What really hurts is that the Walmart in Devils Lake decided to eliminate their jewelry department.The jeweler in Devils lake does not reset hands. I wonder if their is still a watch repair guy in Fargo? On a good note I finally went to the wildlife refuge near Edmunds( a small town that barely exists).I have another place to hike. I will be staying on the roads from now on though when I do. I spent half an hour in the visitor center bathroom removing ticks from my clothing. I'm pretty sure I got them all.:-s


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

James Haury said:


> ..... I'm pretty sure I got them all.:-s


Based on my experiences with the little $#!+s, you didn't.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

James Haury said:


> The watch guy in Jamestown retired and I'm really bummed. I guess I'll just have to learn to reset hands myself. He wasn't even that good he never greased the seals when he changed a battery. What really hurts is that the Walmart in Devils Lake decided to eliminate their jewelry department.The jeweler in Devils lake does not reset hands. I wonder if their is still a watch repair guy in Fargo? On a good note I finally went to the wildlife refuge near Edmunds( a small town that barely exists).I have another place to hike. I will be staying on the roads from now on though when I do. I spent half an hour in the visitor center bathroom removing ticks from my clothing. I'm pretty sure I got them all.:-s


And all of a sudden, all the „Fargo" seasons make perfectly sense. I think, now I got it! Even the really weird one with Ewan McGregor.

Thanks!

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Been using the block function more recently and this site is much more pleasant to read


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Been using the block function more recently and this site is much more pleasant to read


That's a Pithe

(not a typo)


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

My wife handles all of the finances and bills; I only earn the money and take out a modest, agreed-upon amount for watches and other hobbies.

Yesterday, she told me how much was in the checking account and that she was going to transfer an amount over to savings. My first thought was, "I could by my grail watch for that."

I got reminded about things like mortgage, tuition, groceries, etc. Still, I could have had that watch...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

To cut down on trackers and privacy invasion, run ghostery, vpn and cherry pick cookies to delete often, like fb google dblclick ads etc.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> To cut down on trackers and privacy invasion, run ghostery, vpn and cherry pick cookies to delete often, like fb google dblclick ads etc.


+1

Privacy badger (created by the EFF) is a good plugin to use with Chrome.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> +1
> 
> Privacy badger (created by the EFF) is a good plugin to use with Chrome.


Any similar features for the iOS Safari?


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Any similar features for the iOS Safari?


Sorry. I don't know. I'm a Windows person. But I'm sure there must be some option for Safari


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I confess that I have trouble suppressing the volcanically erupting desire to box certain people's ears in (and HARD!!!), 
when I see low IQ persons do the follwoing...

1: Post a mile-long post with 100 photos (including 20 of unboxing)... G ZUSS!!! ... only to show an SKX007, or some equally boring poo.
2: Some one with IQ slightly lower then "quotes" the whole thing, just to reply: "Nice!"

I just wanna press a button.
Call it web rage.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> To cut down on trackers and privacy invasion, run ghostery, vpn and cherry pick cookies to delete often, like fb google dblclick ads etc.


To clean up my tracks when I'm done with the internet for the day, I just throw away my AOL disc.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I "borrowed" Chronopolis' rock:


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cayabo said:


> I "borrowed" Chronopolis' rock:


My lawyer will get in touch shortly.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> Any similar features for the iOS Safari?


Ghostery app. And plenty choices of VPN and security apps in the app store.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> My lawyer will get in touch shortly.


Is your lawyer's name Caroline? Sweet Caroline??


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

It seems due to an IT issue with WUS they assigned me a new User name. I shall be known now as Rocat-1 formerly just plain old Rocat.

Rocat-1 sounds like a Spaceship name. I like it. lol

I was just plain Rocat for over 10,000 posts since Sept of 13'. Now I feel like a Green Horn Rookie again. Maybe I should has some newb questions.

Why can't Seiko put a hacking movement into a SKX?

Why the hate for Invicta?

Is it safe to swim with a 100m watch?

There, I feel better.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

omg.. 1 more is the SKX discontinued or *****ing about the non hack/ hand-winding post and I'm going to.. well go on with my life really ..mostly the endless noob post about the SKX are entertaining.

I continued to be relieved at how little I like 99% of the watches in the deals thread because not spending money.. I'm really becoming much more interested in old discontinued models than current models anyways.

But then I saw these JDM Seiko's in the upcoming models thread and god d*mn the Pepsi one is causing a serious urge to spend monies..









f*cking digital "X" on the dial ... digital Tuna... I'm 100% in .. they had me at the digital tuna.. so many wants..


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^ This is the first I've heard of this. I'm going to take a look and see.

Purely for investigative purposes, yes, if my wife is asking.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Seiko + Solar + Digital = fail, before. Beware.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Seiko + Solar + Digital = fail, before. Beware.


lol.. you are talking to a man that owns (and rather likes) THIS::









I'm reasonable sure I'd quite enjoy that dig pepsi tuna...

also... blah blah blah blah count down timer..blah.. yes i know..


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> I confess that I have trouble suppressing the volcanically erupting desire to box certain people's ears in (and HARD!!!),
> when I see low IQ persons do the follwoing...
> 
> 1: Post a mile-long post with 100 photos (including 20 of unboxing)... G ZUSS!!! ... only to show an SKX007, or some equally boring poo.
> ...


or those youtube unboxings where they are 15 mins long but half of it is the cardboard boxes and the warranty cards and manuals. stupid.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

It seems the WUS IT dept has fixed the issues with my account. Sadly, I was Rocat-1 but for just a day. Now, I'm back to plain old Rocat. 

Good bye Rocat-1. I will always remember you. 

I still think Rocat-1 sounds like it should be a NASA spacecraft name. lol


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Ok. My Google-fu sucks. What is this model?



atarione said:


> omg.. 1 more is the SKX discontinued or *****ing about the non hack/ hand-winding post and I'm going to.. well go on with my life really ..mostly the endless noob post about the SKX are entertaining.
> 
> I continued to be relieved at how little I like 99% of the watches in the deals thread because not spending money.. I'm really becoming much more interested in old discontinued models than current models anyways.
> 
> ...


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> ...and cherry pick cookies to delete often, like fb google dblclick ads etc.


But then you get ads for tampons, diapers, Apple watches and other junk you don't care for. I like my watches and motorcycle gear ads better.



Chronopolis said:


> 1: Post a mile-long post with 100 photos (including 20 of unboxing)... G ZUSS!!! ... only to show an SKX007, or some equally boring poo.


It's not boring for that op...



Chronopolis said:


> 2: Some one with IQ slightly lower then "quotes" the whole thing, just to reply: "Nice!"


Totally!


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Ok. My Google-fu sucks. What is this model?


the pepsi is SBEP003 (black / stainless SBEP001 and black / gold SBEP005)

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBEP003


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

debussychopin said:


> or those youtube unboxings where they are 15 mins long but half of it is the cardboard boxes and the warranty cards and manuals. stupid.


I don't see the point of filming yourself opening a box and putting it on the internet.

And don't get me started on "unboxing reviews".


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

eljay said:


> I don't see the point of filming yourself opening a box and putting it on the internet.
> 
> And don't get me started on "unboxing reviews".


I would gladly watch it if the dufus would do it with a box cutter, and his johnson out, ...
And in his childish enthusiasm, wields the box cutter a bit too hastily, and you know the rest. ;-)


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

The sad thing is that Youtube won't filter it and someone will actually put it up on Instagram.



Chronopolis said:


> I would gladly watch it if the dufus would do it with a box cutter, and his johnson out, ...
> And in his childish enthusiasm, wields the box cutter a bit too hastily, and you know the rest. ;-)


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

atarione said:


> the pepsi is SBEP003 (black / stainless SBEP001 and black / gold SBEP005)
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBEP003


Thank you! Or maybe my wallet doesn't.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Tanjecterly said:


> Google-fu


Whenever I see this, in my head I read "Google-**** you" & I want to ask why the person is so angry at Google.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

debussychopin said:


> or those youtube unboxings where they are 15 mins long but half of it is the cardboard boxes and the warranty cards and manuals. stupid.


I hate unboxing videos, whats the poin r? Really?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I would gladly watch it if the dufus would do it with a box cutter, and his johnson out, ...
> And in his childish enthusiasm, wields the box cutter a bit too hastily, and you know the rest. ;-)


Look up AvE's more recent BOLTR videos!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I've never entertained much interest in quartz watches, and I keep saying no more Seikos, but I've become quite taken with a NOS Seiko at my local AD, an SHC039 with a very nice blue dial.
Could be pulling the trigger very soon depending on how negotiations go.

Update: the seconds hand doesn't hit the markers and I can't live with that 

But he has got a nice SNZ391 (NOS) and looks a little like a Seamaster.
Tempted.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Usually I don’t like big labels on my wear/clothing. But recently I came to the conclusion that I don’t like sterile dials. A logo and a balancing lettering on its opposite adds a little tension to the watch face. On the other hand I also like a little asymmetry.


Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

It would appear I flick water off my hands too violently after washing them. When I do so, the rotor in my auto starts spinning like a top, causing my wrist to vibrate. In turn, I momentarily panic thinking my wrist is having a localized seizure.


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

While in line at the cafeteria at work the other day, I noticed a watch on the wrist of the fellow in front of me. What really caught my eye were the giant white letters "Hugo Boss" on the black rubber strap. 

Now I never judge someone for wearing a fashion watch because everyone should just wear what they like. But just as I was about to look away I realized that the watch was upside down! If he had looked at it to tell the time it would have had 6 o'clock at the top. 

I confess that this bothered me more than it should have.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Saxman8845 said:


> While in line at the cafeteria at work the other day, I noticed a watch on the wrist of the fellow in front of me. What really caught my eye were the giant white letters "Hugo Boss" on the black rubber strap.
> Now I never judge someone for wearing a fashion watch because everyone should just wear what they like. But just as I was about to look away I realized that the watch was upside down! If he had looked at it to tell the time it would have had 6 o'clock at the top.
> I confess that this bothered me more than it should have.


The battery was probably dead, too.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

saturnine said:


> It would appear I flick my the water off my hands too violently after washing them. When I do so, the rotor in my auto starts spinning like a top, causing my wrist to vibrate. In turn, I momentarily panic thinking my wrist is having a localized seizure.


Shaking the clothes as they come out of the drier will really get a 9015 rotor spinning.

The first time my new cell phone started vibrating in my jacket pocket, I thought I was having a heart attack.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

It's taken a couple years, but I'm just about done with with this site - it's not the content or the people - it is 100% the terrible site.

The 12-step program as a solution to broken attachments is a depressing omen of what's to come...

(I use a PC)


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Ten-Ten said:


> Shaking the clothes as they come out of the drier will really get a 9015 rotor spinning.
> 
> The first time my new cell phone started vibrating in my jacket pocket, I thought I was having a heart attack.


I was with a friend at her sister's house, just hanging with a bunch of friends when suddenly I felt what I can best describe as electric pulses running thru my heart. I panicked. I got up to ask for help and as I did that sensation stopped. I leaned back on the Thai pillow I was resting on and back it came...

I got everyone's attention, not sure what's going on, and it took some time until my friend took the pillow and examined it, then found a broom and stuck it in it to push out her sisters vibrator. She probably hid it there and my leaning turned it on. Hey I'm so hot I can turn on machinery... good times...

So anyway.... are you sure it was your cellphone?


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

It was my cell phone. In my riding jacket pocket. In traffic. Not as good a story as yours, but it did freak me out a little. ;^)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Usually I don't like big labels on my wear/clothing. But recently I came to the conclusion that I don't like sterile dials. A logo and a balancing lettering on its opposite adds a little tension to the watch face. On the other hand I also like a little asymmetry.


That's funny, recently came to the opposite opinion about sterile dials, realized they have some advantages:

- Seems to make a smaller watch look bigger. 
- Looks much cleaner
- They rid the watch of excess marketing baggage. 
- They are much less expensive, even with sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel.
- And they usually come on a really nice glide-lock bracelet.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Ok I'll be the first to click "like" on that post. Yeah, I've got that sense of humor.



Davidka said:


> I was with a friend at her sister's house, just hanging with a bunch of friends when suddenly I felt what I can best describe as electric pulses running thru my heart. I panicked. I got up to ask for help and as I did that sensation stopped. I leaned back on the Thai pillow I was resting on and back it came...
> 
> I got everyone's attention, not sure what's going on, and it took some time until my friend took the pillow and examined it, then found a broom and stuck it in it to push out her sisters vibrator. She probably hid it there and my leaning turned it on. Hey I'm so hot I can turn on machinery... good times...
> 
> So anyway.... are you sure it was your cellphone?


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Rocat said:


> Ok I'll be the first to click "like" on that post. Yeah, I've got that sense of humor.


True story BTW. Also BTW: at the time - nobody laughed.


yankeexpress said:


> That's funny, recently came to the opposite opinion about sterile dials, realized they have some advantages:
> 
> - Seems to make a smaller watch look bigger.
> - Looks much cleaner
> ...


Nice Rolex, did you mod it yourself?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

tsuarez_1999 said:


> This is a nice citizen


Sadly, he sold it long ago


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

One of my rare and discontinued grail watch just showed up on local sites yesterday, 
the price rising up just as predicted, 
and just the right timing when my pocket was empty,..................can't describe in words about how I feel right now


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

cayabo said:


> It's taken a couple years, but I'm just about done with with this site - it's not the content or the people - it is 100% the terrible site.
> 
> The 12-step program as a solution to broken attachments is a depressing omen of what's to come...
> 
> (I use a PC)


It's a site that's hot garbage on Tapatalk in ways that breaks the segregation users want and ruins things for people on Real Computers (TM)-- mobile sux regardless, and it's a site that on desktop web browsers has specific technical issues of deep concern... I've brought up these issues and have been met with fingers-in-ears "la la la not listening." I'm not saying that I'm exploring alternatives, but I'm not saying that I'm not exploring alternatives either.

In the meantime, you're stuck with me.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> - Looks much cleaner
> - They rid the watch of excess marketing baggage.
> [/URL]


I agree in one point: they remove the distraction from the dial, leading the attention towards the dial's aesthetical features - so one can appreciate certain details more. But on the other hand, like I said, less optical tension.

There's this thread about a sterile geckota Flieger watch somewhere. It shows the things that bother me with sterile dials perfectly - as does your pic, btw  .

As I typed my „ true confession „ I was sure to get an answer like yours. This is good, I like how different the approaches towards this hobby can be! Thanks for your point of view!

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Sometimes i like getting one of my funky zulu straps that havnt been washed in years, that have years worth of dirt and sweat built in, so you can smell them from 3 feet away after a swim, sometimes i like to put those under my nose and sniff the rich aroma, i sort of like the smell to be honest.
Its a potent rich pungent musky smell that perks up the nostrils, sometimes i close my eyes and have a few deep sniffs, go into a meditational state, makes me a bit giddy sometimes.
There must be others who do this.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Cobia said:


> Sometimes i like getting one of my funky zulu straps that havnt been washed in years, that have years worth of dirt and sweat built in, so you can smell them from 3 feet away after a swim, sometimes i like to put those under my nose and sniff the rich aroma, i sort of like the smell to be honest.
> Its a potent rich pungent musky smell that perks up the nostrils, sometimes i close my eyes and have a few deep sniffs, go into a meditational state, makes me a bit giddy sometimes.
> There must be others who do this.


Chronopolis, is that you?


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

OvrSteer said:


> It's a site that's hot garbage on Tapatalk in ways that breaks the segregation users want and ruins things for people on Real Computers (TM)-- mobile sux regardless, and it's a site that on desktop web browsers has specific technical issues of deep concern... I've brought up these issues and have been met with fingers-in-ears "la la la not listening." I'm not saying that I'm exploring alternatives, but I'm not saying that I'm not exploring alternatives either.
> 
> In the meantime, you're stuck with me.


Tapatalk leaves a lot to be desired, but what are these issues from a PC?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Sometimes i like getting one of my funky zulu straps that havnt been washed in years, that have years worth of dirt and sweat built in, so you can smell them from 3 feet away after a swim, sometimes i like to put those under my nose and sniff the rich aroma, i sort of like the smell to be honest.
> Its a potent rich pungent musky smell that perks up the nostrils, sometimes i close my eyes and have a few deep sniffs, go into a meditational state, makes me a bit giddy sometimes.
> There must be others who do this.


I think we have discovered Chronopolis' alter ego. The (relatively) sane version. ;-)


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

saturnine said:


> Tapatalk leaves a lot to be desired, but what are these issues from a PC?


I don't want a strike against my account, so I'll just say "security through obscurity is no security at all."


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

saturnine said:


> Tapatalk leaves a lot to be desired, but what are these issues from a PC?


On a PC, the method of attaching photos used to be called "Quick Attach" 
"Quickly Attached" photos were getting lost in the WUS database so _The Solution_ was to disable the Quick option and make us "Go Advanced".

Note, the solution wasn't to have the programmers find the pictures they lost...

Now, "Going Advanced" requires 8 button-clicks, 4 scroll actions & manual repositioning of the inserted photo - while the rest of the internet seems to have figured out drag-n-drop...


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

cayabo said:


> On a PC, the method of attaching photos used to be called "Quick Attach"
> Quickly Attached photos can get lost in the WUS database so the "Solution" was to disable the Quick option and make us "Go Advanced".
> 
> Note, the solution wasn't to figure out what the programmers had screwed up...
> ...


...and it's unreliable. Still, it at least is an option when it works! Which it doesn't always!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

So, i was blessed to be able to go to the Seiko Boutique in Miami, and i got to try on some watches. One was a the new Cocktail Time. Yep. I am buying one. Secondly, i got to try on the Titanium Grand Seiko Diver. It has replaced the Submariner as my favorite Diver. Its absolutely robust, and light as air! Also went to the Rolex Boutique, which is right next door to Seiko, and i definitely fallen even more in love with the Datejust 41, and Explorer. Didnt ask to try anything on though, as the saleslady looked like her RBF wasnt just a look.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I have not made a confession in a long time. Whenever I take a watch off the factory strap or bracelet, I insist on installing an OEM strap of the same brand unless I am selling the watch. That is not my confession, though. I confess I just realized I have one watch in my watch box that does not conform to this and I am considering taking the afternoon off from work to go home and fix it. This hobby makes crazy people out of all of us, or maybe just me.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I have not made a confession in a long time. Whenever I take a watch off the factory strap or bracelet, I insist on installing an OEM strap of the same brand unless I am selling the watch. That is not my confession, though. I confess I just realized I have one watch in my watch that does not conform to this and I am considering taking the afternoon off from work to go home and fix it. This hobby makes crazy people out of all of us, or maybe just me.


Duffy Dyad


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> one watch in my watch


Whats it like to have a watch in a watch?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Whats it like to have a watch in a watch?


Oh oops! Watch box. Watch box!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cayabo said:


> I'm just about done with with this site - *it's not the content or the people *- it is 100% the terrible site*.*


How very fair-mindedly discriminating of you.
I'd just as soon as nuke em all, and let God sort em out.... cuz, when I walk in here, its doodoo city till I log out.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Sometimes i like getting one of my funky zulu straps that havnt been washed in years, that have years worth of dirt and sweat built in, so you can smell them from 3 feet away after a swim, sometimes i like to put those under my nose and sniff the rich aroma, i sort of like the smell to be honest.
> Its a potent rich pungent musky smell that perks up the nostrils, sometimes i close my eyes and have a few deep sniffs, go into a meditational state, makes me a bit giddy sometimes.
> There must be others who do this.


Hopefully you don't do this with your dirty underwear and socks.Lol!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> God, it's doodoo city till I log out.


Speaking of logs in Doodoo City - I confess that I am bereft of compassion for the homeless in my town....


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Whats it like to have a watch in a watch?


Yo dawg...


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Dangit. I drafted an eloquent, thoughtful response to the new "Flame Doc Vail and Nth Watches" thread. And I didn't get in before the lock. .

(I really, really wanna post what I wrote.)


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Perdendosi said:


> Dangit. I drafted an eloquent, thoughtful response to the new "Flame Doc Vail and Nth Watches" thread. And I didn't get in before the lock. .
> 
> (I really, really wanna post what I wrote.)


Just post it here.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Perdendosi said:


> Dangit. I drafted an eloquent, thoughtful response to the new "Flame Doc Vail and Nth Watches" thread. And I didn't get in before the lock. .
> 
> (I really, really wanna post what I wrote.)


I admit I had greater expectations towards that thread. It turned out pretty lame. Everyone was posting there with popcorn and expecting some havoc to break loose. But nothing happened. What's GPA score btw?

Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

She just got up and left without saying even a single word, and walked right out of his life forever.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Perdendosi said:


> Dangit. I drafted an eloquent, thoughtful response to the new "Flame Doc Vail and Nth Watches" thread. And I didn't get in before the lock. .


That looked like a guy whose cheese was in the process of slipping off his cracker.



Tonystix said:


> She just got up and left without saying even a single word, and walked right out of his life forever.


Sounds tragic

Edit: is this set before or after the events of Infinity War?


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

But there was the hope that tomorrow would turn out to be the beginning of better things.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Is this the beginning of a male version of a bodice ripper?


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

It's not, but it could be.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

I just impulse-purchased a watch from Amazon ... does that count as a confession? It was a watch I'd seen long ago and passed by, but this time there was no doubt in my mind that I must purchase it. (Cue the bodice ripping.)


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> I just impulse-purchased a watch from Amazon ... does that count as a confession? It was a watch I'd seen long ago and passed by, but this time there was no doubt in my mind that I must purchase it. (Cue the bodice ripping.)


At least tell us what watch you bought.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Tonystix said:


> At least tell us what watch you bought.


She is a sun-worshipper who looks hot in red. Don't know if I'd take her home to Mama. That's all I'll say.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Being mysterious eh? Sounds like it might be a red solar powered Casio number.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Busy weekend. I took not a single watch photo.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I sometimes think about that day when I will have only 8 (by choice) fine fine watches, and 
never feel the urge to look at another watch, or frequent any watch sites... except to troll. Maybe.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I just came across a poster who needed a beeyatch slap,
but I just sat there, fingers on keys staring at the screen
& I puss'd out.

Felt a little bit "less than".

This is your fault Chrono...


----------



## jimdog (Mar 6, 2018)

It's 3:00 am and I'm browsing Watchuseek.com.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cayabo said:


> I just came across a poster who needed a beeyatch slap,
> but I just sat there, fingers on keys staring at the screen
> & _I puss'd out.Felt a little bit "less than"._
> This is your fault Chrono...


I say I say, Eat yer veggies, son.
You need them vitamins and fiber.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> I sometimes think about that day when I will have only 8 (by choice) fine fine watches, and
> never feel the urge to look at another watch, or frequent any watch sites... except to troll. Maybe.


I think you're already there!

Well, I don't know about the 8 watches (it's been a while since I peeked inside your watch box thanks to the court order), but you've definitely got the trolling down!


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I keep thinking about buying a Casio AMW320 on ebay .. my wife hates all Casio's .. I just can't bring myself to buy one and have my wife gripe about it every time she sees it .. (she has seen one in person and said... "why would you want that when you have nice watches!" 

She HAAAATES my gshocks and they are the more reasonable looking square ones.. just all casio's she hates them all


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Since the watch hobby primarily consists of buying, buying and more buying to many of us, we spend endless hours chit chatting away about everything remotely watch related. Sometimes there's more chitting than chatting.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

You know that you have to put a pause to your watch purchases when your wife looks at you and says don't you have enough? I agree with her for the sake of marital felicity while I have one incoming in the mail and three preorders. I really need to start selling off.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> You know that you have to put a pause to your watch purchases when your wife looks at you and says don't you have enough? I agree with her for the sake of marital felicity while I have one incoming in the mail and three preorders. I really need to start selling off.


I misread that as "...your wife looks at you and says you don't have enough." and I momentarily felt happy for you. Oh well.


----------



## ijdod (Feb 2, 2017)

- Rolex inspires more 'is it real?' rather than 'wow a Rolex' comments. 
- Tudor... seems mentioned most often as a 'budget' Rolex. Might as well go Rolex...
- All my divers have been along diving, mainly because they're divers. My regular dive watch is a Citizen JP1010 tho. 
- Divers need lume? As a diver, I can tell you lume is essentially useless onder water. If you need lume, and can read it, you have bigger problems...
- i love early electrical (quartz, electromechanical (Elnix, Cosmotron) and tuning forks
- Watches can be too big. Unless you have exceptionally big wrists, this usually means most above 44mm or so...


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

- I come here to chat, but for the most part don't feel strongly compelled to buy watches right now.
- I'm stuck at the point where what I'd like to have and what I can justify paying for are different.
- I find the prospect of average men's watches settling back to the 38mm size with a range of 36-40mm terrifying. They're one of the very few things that fits me 'off the rack' as it were.
- I have essentially no WIS friends-- one acquaintance who hasn't outed himself as a forum guy anywhere and a co-worker I have only met once in person-- and I'm afraid that at a meetup I'd have nothing in common with anyone and nothing to say.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> - I have essentially no WIS friends-- one acquaintance who hasn't outed himself as a forum guy anywhere and a co-worker I have only met once in person-- and I'm afraid that at a meetup I'd have nothing in common with anyone and nothing to say.


In many ways its like booze buddies. There's non ending discussions if you're on the prowl for a new hit...er..watch. If however you cease buying new stuff, then, all of a sudden, you're out.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I've quit posting WRUW shots every day and it has freed up quite a bit of time in the morning. If I don't post a WRUW shot then I don't get sucked into staying on WUS for hours. Although posting this today is my Mulligan.

On a non watch side note, my daughter started to tell me a story today by saying, "Here's the story......".

I immediately broke into this song. Wouldn't you?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Double post deletion.....


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Never try on a Hublot watch, they coat them in something that makes you want one!


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

I have configured the hosts file on my router like this :

forums.watchuseek.com= 127.0.0.1

Did not help me with my addiction.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I never understand why everyone hates on hublot, but they seem to sell quite good. And if the ones who buy hublot and are called names because of that - we’ll if they just don’t care enough for other‘s opinions. 

Me, I feel quite indifferent towards them. They seem to be priced high and I mostly don’t like the style. But I always understood it as a matter of taste...


Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I never understand why everyone hates on hublot, but they seem to sell quite good. And if the ones who buy hublot and are called names because of that - we'll if they just don't care enough for other's opinions.
> 
> Me, I feel quite indifferent towards them. They seem to be priced high and I mostly don't like the style. But I always understood it as a matter of taste...
> 
> ...


I liked them, then i tried them on, and now i want one. Badly. Same goes for Panerai.


----------



## benben23 (Sep 20, 2017)

Bought a new house and moving into it in 3 days. Gazillion things to think about and do till then.
But all I seem to think about is : what is the perfect watch to wear on moving day??

After countless hours debating its down to either the Hamilton Khaki King or Seiko Monster.
But then, bracelet or Nato? 
Hum... 

Envoyé de mon Pixel XL en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I never understand why everyone hates on hublot, but they seem to sell quite good. And if the ones who buy hublot and are called names because of that - we'll if they just don't care enough for other's opinions.
> 
> Me, I feel quite indifferent towards them. They seem to be priced high and I mostly don't like the style. But I always understood it as a matter of taste...
> 
> ...


Here's my limited Hublot experience having only seen a boutique in one location.

In a very public, high traffic area they had a bouncer with arms the size of tree trunks and you had to get past him to get in. The room where the people better than you were personally shown watches had a window open so the public could see the boutique process and happy customers trying on watches but couldn't just go in without an appointment. I've never had that limited access even with brands like UN or AP. At least you can go drool at the case, not get blocked at the door...

Contrasted with the Swatch Group/Omega boutique across the way with Jacquet Droz and Glashuette Original plus the "cheap stuff" like Omega and oddly enough Swatch (the plastic kind.)

I don't hate the watches themselves. I probably wouldn't buy one if I won the lottery, but I just can't stand the overt "not for you luxury" as opposed to something like Omega that at least tries to pretend to be "aspirational for everyone." If I were spending 5 figures, there's just other stuff I'd buy first.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

benben23 said:


> Bought a new house and moving into it in 3 days. Gazillion things to think about and do till then.
> But all I seem to think about is : what is the perfect watch to wear on moving day??
> 
> After countless hours debating its down to either the Hamilton Khaki King or Seiko Monster.
> ...


Congrats, but if you have something that you literally don't care if it gets damaged-- that's the one I'd wear. The Monster is almost irreplaceable now and the Hamilton is relatively expensive. If you're going to bang something into the door while moving your sofa, let that be a Timex or Casio or something like that ;-)


----------



## benben23 (Sep 20, 2017)

OvrSteer said:


> Congrats, but if you have something that you literally don't care if it gets damaged-- that's the one I'd wear. The Monster is almost irreplaceable now and the Hamilton is relatively expensive. If you're going to bang something into the door while moving your sofa, let that be a Timex or Casio or something like that ;-)


It makes perfect sense what you are saying. I think I choose these two because I kind of want to live this moment with one of my favorite watches. I am prepared to be a little careful with it just to stronger the bond some more.
If need be I just put it in my pocket at some point.

I should really wear my Orient Ray though, for the price it seems so durable.

Envoyé de mon Pixel XL en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I had no idea Chronopolis had started a dive watch company!
> https://muff.co.uk/


Named after the All American Sport of Muff Diving, of course! Lol!!!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

That green model is called the Juicy Muff!


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Hmm, Juicy is good, but I prefer a softer, smoother, tactile feel so I'm going with this one:


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

benben23 said:


> Bought a new house and moving into it in 3 days. Gazillion things to think about and do till then.
> But all I seem to think about is : what is the perfect watch to wear on moving day??
> 
> After countless hours debating its down to either the Hamilton Khaki King or Seiko Monster.
> ...


The obvious answer is a quartz beater. You don't want to bash up your Speedy or acrylic watches or drop them on a hard surface in the moving process.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

OvrSteer said:


> Here's my limited Hublot experience having only seen a boutique in one location.
> 
> In a very public, high traffic area they had a bouncer with arms the size of tree trunks and you had to get past him to get in. The room where the people better than you were personally shown watches had a window open so the public could see the boutique process and happy customers trying on watches but couldn't just go in without an appointment. I've never had that limited access even with brands like UN or AP. At least you can go drool at the case, not get blocked at the door...
> 
> ...


Ive been to 3 hublot stores, and never seen that. All 3 asked me if i wanted to try watches on, and the Miami one offered wine and beer. And the russian lady behind the counter was gorgeous.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I finally found a nice used copy of the Jazzmaster Viewmatic I've been wanting to reacquire. It doesn't have a bracelet, but I can buy one from Swatch. The holdup is that they finally switched that model to the new low-beat movement and I can't bring myself to buy it as one of my favorite features of my first model was the gorgeous sweeping 28,800 bph seconds hand. 

Until I found this web site seven years ago, I was perfectly content with one click per second. This is clearly all your fault, WUS!


----------



## KIP_NZ (Nov 23, 2015)

Man this thread keeps on giving


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I confess, I've always thought it would be fun to have an online watch business with Chrono - just to sit back and enjoy the customer abuse.

The business would be called "Bay Watch" and have unacknowledged gratuitous babes littering the background of all the pics.

Now I find this and am saddened by the opportunity loss:


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Sometimes if I'm feeling particularly randy, I'll wear 2 watches one on each wrist


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

When home relaxing, sometimes I wear a watch on both wrists.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I bought a Hommage. Not a fake or a copy. But...it’s pretty close to the real thing. Why? It’s measurements are 1:1 to the original and I wanted to test-drive the shape. Because going for the real deal will mean my second confession in this post: I am warming towards the idea of reducing my collection of 10 to a collection of 5 and spending the freed money for something „something“. 

Maybe I’ll have to put up a SOTC-Thread, as long as I have 10...




Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I keep watching that ali-express thread.. still haven't seen anything that doesn't look like cheap crap ... not sure why people bother they could just set a $20 bill on fire if they wanna waste money..


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

benben23 said:


> Bought a new house and moving into it in 3 days. Gazillion things to think about and do till then.
> But all I seem to think about is : what is the perfect watch to wear on moving day??
> 
> After countless hours debating its down to either the Hamilton Khaki King or Seiko Monster.
> ...


I just moved into a new place, and while packing and unpacking the truck, I wore an SKX simply because the others were packed away securely.
Since then I've been wearing a Sinn while assembling furniture and doing everything else.
Wear whatever you like, however my suggestion is to wear something that can take a few bumps. Had I been doing brick work, or sandblasting something, I'd have opted for no watch, or a G-Shock, but moving boxes and furniture isn't too abusive to a watch.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Every time I see someone wearing their watch on the right wrist in a picture like this, I always think "Man, that guy has a weird looking forearm!"

Then I realize it is on the right wrist, not the left lol.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I received a new watch in the mail Monday, and have been wearing it nonstop. I just noticed a neat photo op on my deck, and took the new watch and another one out to snap a few pictures. The other watch ended up on my wrist. Wearing the second watch reminded me of a third watch, in the watch box, that might be an even better choice....to walk the dog.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Apologies if I offend anyone with this. Then again, not really.

Since this is true confessions, I confess that I think less of people if I know that they have MKII watches in their collection. I think you have to be a special kind of insane to pay the inflated prices for MKII prices that people are asking.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

I confess I started wasting money on several Gearbest watches that have quickly lost their appeal....good thing they were inexpensive, but I finally learned my lesson.
Some of the threads here need to be avoided at any cost.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

atarione said:


> I keep watching that ali-express thread.. still haven't seen anything that doesn't look like cheap crap ... not sure why people bother they could just set a $20 bill on fire if they wanna waste money..


Hey! You made it through that whole post without telling us about your metal allergy!


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I hate bauhaus styled watches, esp. nomos tangente and tetra. I really want to like them, but their reproachful subtleness makes me aggressive. I know this says a lot about me, but I can’t help it. One of my best friends has the SE tangente „medicines sans frontières“ - and it suits him. But I can’t even....


Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I can't get anything done today: Monaco, Indy, Charlotte, Till V. Thompson, Cavs V. Celtics, Westworld & Billions...


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Hey! You made it through that whole post without telling us about your metal allergy!


hahahaha...well played

... my hatred of the cheapy chinesium "stainless steel" watches is certainly enhanced by my metal allergies.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Monaco, Indy


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I just realized the Chinese pseudo-luxury brand is "FIYTA" not "FITYA". I thought it was a play on "Fit ya'". "FIYTA" sounds cool though.


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

benben23 said:


> It makes perfect sense what you are saying. I think I choose these two because I kind of want to live this moment with one of my favorite watches. I am prepared to be a little careful with it just to stronger the bond some more.
> If need be I just put it in my pocket at some point.
> 
> I should really wear my Orient Ray though, for the price it seems so durable.
> ...


I think you need an inexpensive watch that you like very much.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

One of the very few watches where the retail price is undeniably perfect for the watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Today is a G-Shock day, because we played tennis as a family this morning, and we have plans to go again after it cools down......and I did not care enough to change into a mechanical watch during the interim lol


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I have lost interest in watches for the time being. My new interest lies in obtaining one of these. It'll look pretty sweet on the deck next to my Weber gas grill. Sometimes I break out the little Smoky Joe Jr if the family only wants hot dogs. Looking forward to buying a some accessories for it as well.

Anyone here have a Weber Performer? I'd love some feedback through PM's to keep it out of this thread.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I do not own a watch that has run as long as my Weber Kettle. I hope you can obtain yours soon.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Ten-Ten said:


> I do not own a watch that has run as long as my Weber Kettle. I hope you can obtain yours soon.


I've had a Weber Spirit E210 for years and love it. I figure if I'm going Charcoal, I'm going all the way considering these Weber Kettles last for decades. My neighbor has had the same one for 25 years. He keeps it in the back yard uncovered and it is still going strong.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Rocat said:


> I have lost interest in watches for the time being. My new interest lies in obtaining one of these. It'll look pretty sweet on the deck next to my Weber gas grill. Sometimes I break out the little Smoky Joe Jr if the family only wants hot dogs. Looking forward to buying a some accessories for it as well.
> 
> Anyone here have a Weber Performer? I'd love some feedback through PM's to keep it out of this thread.


I don't own one.. but Weber family sold to BDT Capital in 2010 .. much production moved overseas and quality (imho) has declined.. I bought a Weber Spirit E-210 in 2013 (redesigned that year) mine is rusting all over the cart and the finish on the lid has failed.. Weber has said the cart isn't under warr but they will replace the lid.

a photo of some of the rot.. basically every piece of the cart assembly has some rot on it (I do have and use a cover as well)









It is my own view that weber is no longer worth the price premium they ask vs other big box options.

Old weber yes.. they were amaze, but this new stuff they are putting out now?? MEH...

sorry to be a wet blanket ... but that is what I think


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Rocat said:


> I've had a Weber Spirit E210 for years and love it. I figure if I'm going Charcoal, I'm going all the way considering these Weber Kettles last for decades. My neighbor has had the same one for 25 years. He keeps it in the back yard uncovered and it is still going strong.


I don't think we live in the same neighborhood, but I bought mine the first summer I was in my house. Just over twenty five years ago. I tried keeping it covered, but the covers lasted about a season or two. I was spending as much on covers as on the grill. The wood handles have been replaced with the newfangled plastic type, and the bottom damper is shot. But it still cooks a turkey every November, ribs whenever our cholesterol can stand it, and anything else that warrants charcoal. My wife insisted on a cheap gas grill that sits on the deck, too. It sure is handy for a quick dinner, but it's not the same. (And I don't expect the gas grill still be cooking in 2040, either.) I'm still trying to perfect cooking a frozen pizza in the gas grill.

Speaking of grilling, frozen pizzas, and watches, remember this one? It seems like it came out just about the time I joined WUS. I guess that was a few years ago, too.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

edit: you didn't need to read that twice.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Ten-Ten said:


> edit: you didn't need to read that twice.


I might have wanted to read it twice though.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

I have noticed that newer grills just dont seem to last very long, and the "covers" are a joke. Bought a nice new one from Home Depot once, paid 400ish for it, used it all summer, and most of the fall, cleaned it, put a cover on it, and stuffed it in the shed around the end of november. 3ish months later, i pulled it out, and the cover fell apart, the lid came off, and it leaked everywhere. Now i just buy one of those cheapie outback grills every couple of years, use it til it falls apart, and get a new one.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Ten-Ten said:


> I don't think we live in the same neighborhood, ...
> View attachment 13174701


I wasn't sure if that was real or not so I googled.
Hory shet.

Now? I have mixed feelings.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

I am thrilled and relieved every time I lose an eBay auction. Had a lowball offer accepted on a beater of a Timex grid. I kind of wish they had declined. We will see how it is when I get it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KIP_NZ (Nov 23, 2015)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I bought a Hommage. Not a fake or a copy. But...it's pretty close to the real thing. Why? It's measurements are 1:1 to the original and I wanted to test-drive the shape. Because going for the real deal will mean my second confession in this post: I am warming towards the idea of reducing my collection of 10 to a collection of 5 and spending the freed money for something „something".
> 
> Maybe I'll have to put up a SOTC-Thread, as long as I have 10...
> 
> ...


I've considered doing this a few times. What's the goal watch?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

The first rule of watch club is that there is no goal watch!


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

KIP_NZ said:


> I've considered doing this a few times. What's the goal watch?


I've always wanted a pepsi. But I hate Mercedes hands. So, considering the recent Basel news and Tudor novelties... 

Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I really dislike rubber and or leather straps that are made to fit to a specific watch case. It just looks odd to me and I don't understand the appeal of them fitting the same way bracelets do.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Walked into a watch store today, AD for Longines, Mido, Hamilton, that kind of place. Chatted up the saleslady. Immediately realize I know more about Longines' product line than her, know most of the prices ballpark, know the "we're an AD so we can't discount" schtick. Pretended to be a serious buyer, asked to see a few watches.

Most of that was because I didn't want to feel like a total heel asking for a free catalog at the end.

I did the exact same thing at the Omega boutique later for a free magazine.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I really dislike rubber and or leather straps that are made to fit to a specific watch case. It just looks odd to me and I don't understand the appeal of them fitting the same way bracelets do.


It preserves that perfect watch tan.

You can't let even a ray of sunlight through between the case and strap!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> It preserves that perfect watch tan.
> 
> You can't let even a ray of sunlight through between the case and strap!


Ha. Good point. I wish I could find an old picture, but when I was in my teens and twentys I wore my watches almost exclusively on Velcro straps, the kind that had that little hole that looped the strap back down. It that was right on the side of the wrist and I had a tan dot, maybe 5x5cm, in that little spot for years.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> The first rule of watch club is that there is no goal watch!


Don't you mean there has to be more than one? A never ending quest... ?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

jisham said:


> Don't you mean there has to be more than one? A never ending quest... ?


The journey IS the destination..... :think:

Like a maze that just goes in circles :-x


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

jisham said:


> Don't you mean there has to be more than one? A never ending quest... ?


The second rule of the watch club is that it is never spoken that it is an endless quest for the non existent one watch.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I think I've gone on record here as a "one watch traveler." I've gotta admit that picking one watch to attend a wedding this weekend, and then a week of working on motorcycles is proving to be a challenge. I have a couple that could work, but I wore them on this trip (the motorcycle part) last year and the year before. I'd like it to be a new acquisition that hasn't been out of town. I could probably take the SKX; the bracelet's new, but the watch has done more than it's share of traveling. 

Might have take two. Life can be so complicated!


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

mplsabdullah said:


> The journey IS the destination..... :think:
> 
> Like a maze that just goes in circles :-x










.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

That %[email protected]@& annoying sensation... when you see that the last entry in every thread 
you're subscribed to, has the name of the jerk(s) who is (are) on your Block List.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> That %[email protected]@& annoying sensation... when you see that the last entry in every thread
> you're subscribed to, has the name of the jerk(s) who is (are) on your Block List.


Perhaps the two of you are more alike than you realize. Perhaps it's even your long lost brother?


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

argh double post


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> That %[email protected]@& annoying sensation... when you see that the last entry in every thread
> you're subscribed to, has the name of the jerk(s) who is (are) on your Block List.


I just had to grab the last post to see if I'm on Chrono's block list yet


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

jisham said:


> I just had to grab the last post to see if I'm on Chrono's block list yet


Its probably me.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I've become aware of the term "hate watch" in regards to shows/people you watch often that you don't like in order to release anger or other reasons.

I watch a lot of TGV.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

I visit www.time.gov so often, it's on the top sites suggested by all my browsers.
Need to stop obsessing over accuracy....but then again, I'd have no reason to open my mechanical watches.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I've briefly owned a watch with a date magnifier and often browse the Explorer II photo thread because I love that watch. I've come to the conclusion that I really don't get date magnifiers at all. You can only see the date if you are looking at the magnifier from exactly the right angle. There is no just glancing down and seeing the date like I can do with every watch I own. Yes, it makes it more visible at that sweet spot angle, but otherwise its pretty useless.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

IMHO people who post Apple iWatches for sale here on WUS ought to be permabanned. There’s a reason Craigslist exists — to move dreck like that.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> IMHO people who post Apple iWatches for sale here on WUS ought to be permabanned. There's a reason Craigslist exists - to move dreck like that.


It's actually quite instructive. You can see who the sellers are (maybe they can be redeemed like Darth Vader?)

The buyers? They have to know their shame, even if they don't post it publicly. The important thing is that they know. They know what they did in buying an Apple Watch and that grim knowledge with follow them, nagging them, until eventually the cold embrace of death takes them.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Apple watches should be smashed with hammers. While the wearer is wearing it.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I've briefly owned a watch with a date magnifier and often browse the Explorer II photo thread because I love that watch. I've come to the conclusion that I really don't get date magnifiers at all. You can only see the date if you are looking at the magnifier from exactly the right angle. There is no just glancing down and seeing the date like I can do with every watch I own. Yes, it makes it more visible at that sweet spot angle, but otherwise its pretty useless.


Under 40, R&G?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

51 and nearsighted no less. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdog (Mar 6, 2018)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I've briefly owned a watch with a date magnifier and often browse the Explorer II photo thread because I love that watch. I've come to the conclusion that I really don't get date magnifiers at all. You can only see the date if you are looking at the magnifier from exactly the right angle. There is no just glancing down and seeing the date like I can do with every watch I own. Yes, it makes it more visible at that sweet spot angle, but otherwise its pretty useless.





Ten-Ten said:


> Under 40, R&G?





Rice and Gravy said:


> 51 and nearsighted no less.


43 with glasses here and I honestly think the magnifier / cyclops is the ugliest damn thing *ever* on a watch. I'd rather have no date, or just not be able to read the date. I will never own a watch with a cyclops. Hideous.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

I know I'm in the tiniest of minorities, but I really don't care for the looks of diver watches, submariner-style especially. 
Happens all the time when I read about some unknown brand on a thread, then I'll check their inventory only to find diver style and be disappointed. 
I realize that shuts me out of experiencing a lot of different and interesting brands, but personal tastes are whey they are.

Just needed to finally state that, now to slink away quietly...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

In a world of Coke and Pepsi, you select a Dr. Pepper avatar. Yes, you like marching to your own drum.

What would be even better would be an avatar of Cheerwine; that's really following your own path.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I find myself in a bit of a dilemma. 'Tis a common situation for many WIS, but it doesn't make it easier for you or me. At least three of my favorite brands are opening up preorders in the middle of June and I can't commit to all. So I'll have to make some difficult choices in the next week. I'll be sleepless at night figuring out the pros and cons, tossing and turning, until my wife irritably asks me what is occupying my mind. Lest I get the evil eye, I will say something else other than watches. 

There are times when it does suck to be a WIS and a habitué of WUS. This is one of these times.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Whilst scrolling the pages on the various watch sites looking at the photos of V-dez watches, I invariably speed up my scroll when I see a brass or bronze watch and move on as quick as.........

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Tanjecterly said:


> What would be even better would be an avatar of Cheerwine; that's really following your own path.


I had never heard of this strange brew before reading this post today, then oddly enough I saw it on the shelves of my regular store this evening where I had never seen it before. I had to accept this cosmic coincidence and buy it. It's chilling so I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

I love me some Cheerwine. And that it is getting easier to find in Atlanta.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

What an oddly named legend. Probably be good in a Cuba Libre.

Cheers.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

So how was it?


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

It was good but I don't see it becoming a regular thing. Thank you for the suggestion nonetheless.


----------



## sla833 (Mar 25, 2018)

I thought my eyes were tricking my mind. It's so rare to see a mechanical watch in the wild where I live, let alone a Sturmanskie Gagarin like I saw today here while visiting someone else's office. 

I left the room and thought: I bet everyone he knows must think he's an idiot for spending significant money on "not-an-Apple-Watch" (like I would before joining WUS). So I had no choice but to overcome my shyness, go back into the room just to compliment the hell out of the watch and congratulate the owner.


----------



## sla833 (Mar 25, 2018)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

sla833 said:


> I thought my eyes were tricking my mind. It's so rare to see a mechanical watch in the wild where I live, let alone a Sturmanskie Gagarin like I saw today here while visiting someone else's office.
> 
> I left the room and thought: I bet everyone he knows must think he's an idiot for spending significant money on "not-an-Apple-Watch" (like I would before joining WUS). So I had no choice but to overcome my shyness, go back into the room just to compliment the hell out of the watch and congratulate the owner.


It's a good story, but I'll have you know, I'm only liking one of your posts.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

saturnine said:


> It's a good story, but I'll have you know, I'm only liking one of your posts.


Ill like the other one for you.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm thinking of starting a thread titled 'when will the trend for starting threads about when will the trend for large watches be over, be over'.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

How very meta!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Anglo Irish said:


> I'm thinking of starting a thread titled 'when will the trend for starting threads about when will the trend for large watches be over, be over'.


That just mezzed up my mind, yo.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> That just mezzed up my mind, yo.


Then my work here is done. b-)


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Changing straps on my Trintec this morning, I was having a bit of trouble engaging the spring bar, until I remember that it was a screw bar.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Anglo Irish said:


> Then my work here is done. b-)


Blast it!!!
I knew it!!!! I knew you were an MI6 agent!!!

(Takes off left shoe to make an emergency call to Siegfried @ KAOS for immediate submarine pickup...)


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Anglo Irish said:


> I'm thinking of starting a thread titled 'when will the trend for starting threads about when will the trend for large watches be over, be over'.


I'm glad you're doing that. Otherwise I'd have had to start a thread about Rolex owners. I can see a need in the forum for both. but I prefer your idea,


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

TheJohnP said:


> I know I'm in the tiniest of minorities, but I really don't care for the looks of diver watches, submariner-style especially.
> Happens all the time when I read about some unknown brand on a thread, then I'll check their inventory only to find diver style and be disappointed.
> I realize that shuts me out of experiencing a lot of different and interesting brands, but personal tastes are whey they are.
> 
> Just needed to finally state that, now to slink away quietly...


He's a witch. Burn 'im

Sent by pushing virtual buttons on an iPhone and the magic of the internet.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Peteworrall said:


> He's a witch. Burn 'im
> 
> Sent by pushing virtual buttons on an iPhone and the magic of the internet.


I think wus will just about bare it if I put this here....

V: So, why do witches burn?
(long pause)
P2: Cuz they're made of... wood?
V: Gooood.
(crowd congratulates P2)
V: So, how do we tell if she is made of wood?
P1: Build a bridge out of her!
V: Ahh, but can you not also make bridges out of stone?
P1: Oh yeah...
V: Does wood sink in water?
P1: No
P3: No. It floats!
P1: Let's throw her into the bog! (yeah yeah ya!)
V: What also floats in water?
P1: Bread
P3: Apples
P2: Very small rocks
(V looks annoyed)
P1: Cider
P3: Grape gravy
P1: Cherries
P3: Mud
King: A Duck!
(all look and stare at king)
V: Exactly! So, logically...
P1(thinking): If she ways the same as a duck... she's made of wood!
V: And therefore,
(pause & think)
P3: A witch! (P1: a witch)(P2: a witch)(all: a witch!)

See. Perfectly logical.

(Okay I admit it, I'm a sad middle aged man who still quotes and laughs at Monty P').


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

catsteeth said:


> I think wus will just about bare it if I put this here....
> 
> V: So, why do witches burn?
> (long pause)
> ...


In my defense, they dressed me up like this.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

catsteeth said:


> I think wus will just about bare it if I put this here....
> 
> V: So, why do witches burn?
> (long pause)
> ...


More proof that we need a laugh button!!! Monty Python is the beeknees brotha man!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

catsteeth said:


> I think wus will just about bare it if I put this here....
> 
> V: So, why do witches burn?
> (long pause)
> ...


It's just a flesh wound!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess to keeping a list of forum usernames who I will not sell to or buy from because of their poor etiquette and irrational replies in posts. If I’ve inquired about something you’re selling or answered a sales inquiry recently, we cool.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

saturnine said:


> I had never heard of this strange brew before reading this post today, then oddly enough I saw it on the shelves of my regular store this evening where I had never seen it before. I had to accept this cosmic coincidence and buy it. It's chilling so I haven't tried it yet.


Cheerwine is best wine.

It's a Carolina thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyWhatTimeIsIt (Apr 29, 2010)

I bought my 1st generation OM as a swimming / weekend / semi-beater.

Now I'm glad I have Vostoks to beat because I'm afraid of getting dings in the Monster.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Those Cheerwine bottle caps remind me of Vostok crowns. For those who own Vostoks, you know what I mean.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Rocat said:


> Those Cheerwine bottle caps remind me of Vostok crowns. For those who own Vostoks, you know what I mean.


Bottle caps are thicker and require more force to remove.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

catsteeth said:


> I think wus will just about bare it if I put this here....
> 
> V: So, why do witches burn?
> (long pause)
> ...


So, if he weighs as much as a duck, and dislikes watches with a water resistance of 100m+ with a timing bezel......????


----------



## Konkur (Jun 3, 2018)

*I find Tudor snowflake hands hideous*








*Vostoks look gross to me*

*Non-3 o'clock crowns throws off the symmetry of the watch*

*Chronographs and other busy dials turn me off*

*Tilted Date windows are borderline obnoxious*








*I wish every automatic had a power reserve display, seems super useful*


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Konkur said:


> *I find Tudor snowflake hands hideous*
> View attachment 13227427


Is that what those type of hands are called? 
'Cause agreed, don't care for those in the least.


----------



## Konkur (Jun 3, 2018)

TheJohnP said:


> Is that what those type of hands are called?
> 'Cause agreed, don't care for those in the least.


Yeah I googled that, I had no idea tbh.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Konkur said:


> I find Tudor snowflake hands hideous


I do too. Also I don't think whoever named them that had ever seen a snowflake...



> I wish every automatic had a power reserve display, seems super useful


Definitely useful on a hand cranker but a bit redundant on a properly functioning auto IMO.


----------



## jimdog (Mar 6, 2018)

Konkur said:


> *Chronographs and other busy dials turn me off*
> 
> *Tilted Date windows are borderline obnoxious*
> View attachment 13227447


So I actually own this exact watch and even I agree sometimes... every once in a while I look at it and think to myself, damn this watch has way too much going on. But I do love the features.



> *I wish every automatic had a power reserve display, seems super useful*


1000% agree... regardless of what people say about hand wind vs auto. I'm OCD that way... I *want* to know how much juice I have. Specially if it's a dive watch.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

saturnine said:


> Bottle caps are thicker and require more force to remove.


WUT?


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> WUT?
> View attachment 13229755


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I now handled a couple of seiko divers. What do I hate about them? Their lug width is too small for their case sizes. Either shrink the case to a suitable proportion or give it 2mm more for the strap/bracelet. At 22mm you can still taper down. But 20mm on a 44mm watch is ridiculous. There. I said it.


Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I now handled a couple of seiko divers. What do I hate about them? Their lug width is too small for their case sizes. Either shrink the case to a suitable proportion or give it 2mm more for the strap/bracelet. At 22mm you can still taper down. But 20mm on a 44mm watch is ridiculous. There. I said it.
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.
> 
> Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


So that covers the Sumo/Blumo family and the Monsters, but what else? I'm in agreement, by the way, that they're disproportionate and can look especially silly if you throw them on a strap, but the majority of other Seiko divers are proportioned closer to the 50% strap to case ratio, and most of those are 22mm.

The venerable SXK line, the Turtle reissue, the Samurai reissue, Shogun, and the Sea Urchin are all 22mm IIRC (in some cases with a taper.) I'm pretty sure that applies to the solar dive chronos, Starfish, mohawks etc. as well. Other than acknowledged mid-size models like the SKX013 and mini turtle (where the 20mm lug width is more proportional anyway), the 22mm lug width seems to be more of a rule than an exception, at least looking at the <$1k market.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I now handled a couple of seiko divers. What do I hate about them? Their lug width is too small for their case sizes. Either shrink the case to a suitable proportion or give it 2mm more for the strap/bracelet. At 22mm you can still taper down. But 20mm on a 44mm watch is ridiculous. There. I said it.


Sounds more like a case size problem than a lug width problem.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> So that covers the Sumo/Blumo family and the Monsters, but what else? I'm in agreement, by the way, that they're disproportionate and can look especially silly if you throw them on a strap, but the majority of other Seiko divers are proportioned closer to the 50% strap to case ratio, and most of those are 22mm.
> 
> The venerable SXK line, the Turtle reissue, the Samurai reissue, Shogun, and the Sea Urchin are all 22mm IIRC (in some cases with a taper.) I'm pretty sure that applies to the solar dive chronos, Starfish, mohawks etc. as well. Other than acknowledged mid-size models like the SKX013 and mini turtle (where the 20mm lug width is more proportional anyway), the 22mm lug width seems to be more of a rule than an exception, at least looking at the <$1k market.


I was getting emotional and now you're facing me with facts? How cruel. 

I didn't say ALL. But there are still enough to recognize a pattern and leaving me wondering to the „why?". You don't have to answer that „why?" - since you already agreed 

Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

1. I don't know what WIS means, but I'm too lazy to find out.

2. I splash my watches when I was my hands. It builds their character.

3. If I had a ox of automatics I didn't wear often enough, I wouldn't shake them individually - I'd shake the whole box.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm starting a little experiment at work tomorrow: I'm going to wear a 32mm watch and see if anyone actually notices and comments.

For the record, I'm 5' 11' , medium build and have a 7.25 wrist. It looks like I stole my wife's watch, TBH.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Anglo Irish said:


> I'm starting a little experiment at work tomorrow: I'm going to wear a 32mm watch and see if anyone actually notices and comments.
> 
> For the record, I'm 5' 11' , medium build and have a 7.25 wrist. It looks like I stole my wife's watch, TBH.


Put that on a leather strap and no one would be the wiser.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Anglo Irish said:


> I'm starting a little experiment at work tomorrow: I'm going to wear a 32mm watch and see if anyone actually notices and comments.
> 
> For the record, I'm 5' 11' , medium build and have a 7.25 wrist. It looks like I stole my wife's watch, TBH.


Since I'm a visual person, I saw the first pic before reading your text and immediately thought to myself (and I quote my internal dialog) "Goddamn that's a tiny watch."

Good luck with that. I'm trying very, very hard to tolerate watches in the 40mm range as I attempt to adapt to the crowd who whines about hockey pucks. Within parameters I'm OK with 40mm on some types of watches but my little stuff? My 33mm-36mm (inherited/childhood stuff)? Aw Hell Naw.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> Since I'm a visual person, I saw the first pic before reading your text and immediately thought to myself (and I quote my internal dialog) "Goddamn that's a tiny watch."
> 
> Good luck with that. I'm trying very, very hard to tolerate watches in the 40mm range as I attempt to adapt to the crowd who whines about hockey pucks. Within parameters I'm OK with 40mm on some types of watches but my little stuff? My 33mm-36mm (inherited/childhood stuff)? Aw Hell Naw.


I'm warming to it. Hardly know you're wearing it, and it's like having a vintage watch on the wrist, but without the worries of water ingress.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

OvrSteer said:


> Since I'm a visual person, I saw the first pic before reading your text and immediately thought to myself (and I quote my internal dialog) "Goddamn that's a tiny watch."
> 
> Good luck with that. I'm trying very, very hard to tolerate watches in the 40mm range as I attempt to adapt to the crowd who whines about hockey pucks. Within parameters I'm OK with 40mm on some types of watches but my little stuff? My 33mm-36mm (inherited/childhood stuff)? Aw Hell Naw.


Im sticking with my big watches, and 40 being the very smallest ill wear.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I'd think you were a girly man with that size but whatever floats your boat. It won't be me telling you what to wear -- not with two wristwatches on both separate wrists at the same time.


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

I've lost interest in automatic movements. After a few issues and a couple service fees, I feel the dark side of quartz calling me

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

I have neither bought a watch nor actively browsed watches online since I moved out of the US a few months ago. As much as I hate to admit it, I feel ease of access plays a big role in fueling my hobby. There was rarely a weekend where I didn't buy or look up watch related deals online when in the US. Access to sites like Amazon, ebay and the forum marketplace really had me addicted. Watches outside the US especially in physical stores seem way overpriced and ordering them from abroad is just not the same with the long delivery times and hassles with international shipping. Maybe it will make me more selective in what I buy but it really has taken the steam out of the hobby for me at least for now.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

I only found out today what WIS means....


----------



## torquemada (Mar 20, 2010)

Ipse said:


> I only found out today what WIS means....


care to share?


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

torquemada said:


> care to share?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/what-wis-you-ask-well-some-definitions-393860.html


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Anglo Irish said:


> I'm starting a little experiment at work tomorrow: I'm going to wear a 32mm watch and see if anyone actually notices and comments.
> 
> For the record, I'm 5' 11' , medium build and have a 7.25 wrist. It looks like I stole my wife's watch, TBH.


Just as I suspected. Nobody noticed.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

I sometimes swap the strap or bracelet on a watch, knowing full well that it will look worse on the new one and that I will then have to put the first one back on. But I just need to be sure...


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

meh that 32mm watch looked fine.. it is a "classic" size ..men use to wear very small watches but it is fine..

here is me wearing a 35~mm Omega Seamaster (my grandpa's /RIP)









and a SKX (notice the amount of wrist showing past watch w/ this 42mm diver








I am 6'3" and 255~ish lbs w/ 8" wrists

I am basically a foot taller than my Grandpa was and 6" taller than my dad.. 9" taller than my mom... and AFAIK am the tallest member of my family (either side) in at least 5 generations.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

It's true what they say: It's not size that's important.


----------



## gavindavie (Nov 18, 2017)

I have been wearing a single watch for 6 weeks at a time for the last 24 years and never given it a second thought, not till I started reading this forum anyway.

I work at sea on a survey vessel for 6 week trips. My normal routine on my way to the airport is to put on a watch that complies with the rules (no metal bracelets) and is sensibly waterproof. This is then "My watch" until I get back home. I have been perfectly happy with this arrangement, but now find myself checking out watch travelling cases and contemplating how I'm going to get a spare watch through some of the less "law abiding" customs regimes I have to go through.

Just wanted to tell you that it's all your fault. Thanks guys. 🙂

PS reading this entire thread has helped me through the last trip. I'm now in the airport, homeward bound, browsing the duty free watches.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

gavindavie said:


> I have been wearing a single watch for 6 weeks at a time for the last 24 years and never given it a second thought, not till I started reading this forum anyway.
> 
> I work at sea on a survey vessel for 6 week trips. My normal routine on my way to the airport is to put on a watch that complies with the rules (no metal bracelets) and is sensibly waterproof. This is then "My watch" until I get back home. I have been perfectly happy with this arrangement, but now find myself checking out watch travelling cases and contemplating how I'm going to get a spare watch through some of the less "law abiding" customs regimes I have to go through.
> 
> ...


The rabbit hole beckons Gavin.

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Dub post


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Confession time:

I still often check the Amazon "gold box deals/daily deals" for Watches even though it's been clear for a year that they no longer run sales on a representative cross section of watches in general. It's now pretty much the 'loser' models from name brands that don't sell very well as a side show to the main event of Chinese, predominantly mushroom-branded watches. 

I'm not sure I need a Wwoor, Kashidun, Skmei or Benyar in my life... but today they actually had a few name brand, mainstream affordable deals that feel like they're actually deals and I am vindicated.

$60 seems pretty fair for a Casio AMW330 for example-- but there are still an over-abundance of ALI-style brands if you want one.


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

I now no longer have a single auto and couldn't be happier

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Too small for today's taste? I bought this beauty for nostalgia....1957 made....I was born in 1948....
IMG_2767 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

HaymondWong said:


> Too small for today's taste? I bought this beauty for nostalgia....1957 made....I was born in 1948....
> IMG_2767 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


As long as it suits your taste, is all that really matters.Rock it!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The last thing I need is another black-dial sport watch. But then I see another one I like, and I'm like Gollum with The Precious.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

I wear Heuer-style deployment clasp/straps backwards (6 o'clock strap closes over the the 12 o'clock strap).


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

BalooSD said:


> I wear Heuer-style deployment clasp/straps backwards (6 o'clock strap closes over the the 9 o'clock strap).


I want to see the watch where the strap connects at 6 and 9! ;-)


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> I want to see the watch where the strap connects at 6 and 9! ;-)


I fixed that typo real quick!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

This place is full of WIS who think any quartz watch over $59.99 is a waste of money, not worth any purchase consideration while they lay out 100's and 1000's of $'s on old outdated auto-mechanicals like clockwork, without a hitch. Leave me out of this WIS-dom for now and for ever. A half baked WIS I shall remain till the end of time.


----------



## oldrock427 (Feb 20, 2018)

For years I thought putting a diver on a leather band was dumb. For the last couple of months I have had my old 6309 on a variety of leather straps and I really like it. This watch is 40 years old, and will never see real water again. I guess tastes really do change over time. Who knows, I may even buy a dress watch some day


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

It took me a long time to figure this out, but I finally realize that while I don't _hate_ Mercedes hands, I definitely sit up, give notice and find it a positive when dive watches avoid them. In almost every case.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> This place is full of WIS who think any quartz watch over $59.99 is a waste of money, not worth any purchase consideration while they lay out 100's and 1000's of $'s on old outdated auto-mechanicals like clockwork, without a hitch. Leave me out of this WIS-dom for now and for ever. A half baked WIS I shall remain till the end of time.


Aw, dangit. I'm wearing a quartz watch now and it cost more than $59.99.

I guess I should give up my man card :-|


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm feeling a lot of watch collection fidelity right now. 

I have had no desire for the last month to cheat on my current watch collection and buy another watch.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> I'm feeling a lot of watch collection fidelity right now.
> 
> I have had no desire for the last month to cheat on my current watch collection and buy another watch.


I'm looking forward to the day that I feel that way!


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> I'm feeling a lot of watch collection fidelity right now.
> 
> I have had no desire for the last month to cheat on my current watch collection and buy another watch.


Shasbot! double post!


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

I've come to the conclusion that in my opinion no watch looks good on a NATO!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Wasn't setting the world on fire as a Hot Shot driver.
These days I work at the local grocery store as a floor maintenance, bathroom cleaner and whatever else they ask of me.
I buy gas every two weeks rather than every two days. But I still ain't setting the world on fire.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Wasn't setting the world on fire as a Hot Shot driver.
These days I work at the local grocery store as a floor maintenance, bathroom cleaner and whatever else they ask of me.
I buy gas every two weeks rather than every two days. But I still ain't setting the world on fire.


----------



## Humblebud (Jun 24, 2018)

I've only been here a week and don't know what F71 means  this has to be the winner right?


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Humblebud said:


> I've only been here a week and don't know what F71 means  this has to be the winner right?


The Affordable Watches themed section = f71
Because you'll find it at https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/
So it's the shorthand.


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't measure the accuracy of any watches, but I do fuss over making sure that my atomic watches sync. That's kind of weird.


----------



## gavindavie (Nov 18, 2017)

I managed three "firsts" yesterday. I tried on some Hamilton Jazzmasters for the first time.
Joined a massdrop for the first time.
Bought my first Tritium watch (see the first above).
Fingers crossed this is still a bargain when it makes it through UK customs.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Humblebud said:


> I've only been here a week and don't know what F71 means  this has to be the winner right?


This must be at least the 8th time this has been confessed on this thread.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

So I definitely felt my wis game was superior for the first time today. And not because I was wearing one of my nicer watches.

I went to a 4th of July BBQ and pool party and noticed only 4 or 5 people were wearing watches, and they were definitely of the fashion watch sort. No biggie, I don't care. At least the bracelets were properly adjusted.

As I am about to jump into the pool for the first time, someone's wife yells to me to not forget to take off my watch before I get in! I appreciate her concern, but I knew I was going to a pool party and had my SKX009 on a red white and blue NATO specifically for the 4th. I said thanks, but I am not worried.

I then realized everyone else who was wearing a watch had taken it off to go swimming.

I am ashamed to say that I felt kinda superior knowing that I had chosen the right watch for the scenario, and that these other people I dont know well might just be 1 watch people. Oh well, the SKX did just fine and we all had a great 4th.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

In the past I've bought - and after a short space of time - sold three SXK007's.

Not sure why, something about it just didn't appeal to me. Strange, as my 009 is regularly on my wrist and has been with me for several years.

Now I've got an SKX013 (the smaller brother of the 009) on the way. I'm hoping it'll be a keeper, but with such a lack of logic, who knows?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I feel that every time I go to the pool and go diving with my Scurfa MS 17 that everyone looks at me. Not a lot of people go to my local pool and swim with a watch. The most I've seen would be G-Shock variants and the occasional Omega.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Earlier this year I foolishly sold off my Seiko Padi Turtle. Now I want another one.

Just look at it. It's gorgeous.









I thought about buying a Deep Blue Master1000 or Nato300 Pepsi. But I've had numerous M1000's and a Pepsi Nato300 before and sold them all off. If I bought either of these I just wouldn't be happy until I had the real deal. The SRP779 could work, maybe. But it's only around $30 cheaper so what would be the point? For the nominal bump in price you get a better dial and a bracelet. Of course the bracelet would be removed and probably never used. But still, you get a bracelet.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I knew getting the password straight and logging in would be a mistake. I have always wanted a Bulova Accutron. 
But have made a deal to get a Timex Dynabeat which is kinda sorta an early Accutron.
And I have the same problem as before as in I have to save up and send a money order to get anything.
It's like I never left.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

It seems like I'm moving abroad.

I don't know what to expect exactly. I don't know where or with whom I'll end up living.

I don't want to risk taking my entire collection (5 and a new one coming). What I plan to do is to let my current watches; the ones I've been wearing the past few years, rest a bit... the new watch will be my 'one watch' for the foreseeable future.

I'm weirdly excited. And by the way, the new watch is a Visodate silver dial. I plan to wear it on a less dressy brown strap than the one it comes with. I think it would be a nice everyday watch for the next few months, suitable for professional situations as well as everyday life.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

summer can bite me.. So my StrapCode (miltat) superOyster 2 with no links removed is starting to get a bit tight.. going to have to move the micro adjustment out good thing my wrist isn't too much bigger or i'd need to buy more links for this thing..









also this summer I have concluded that I hate all watch bands / straps other than metal in the summer...


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

summer can bite me.. So my StrapCode (miltat) superOyster 2 with no links removed is starting to get a bit tight.. going to have to move the micro adjustment out good thing my wrist isn't too much bigger or i'd need to buy more links for this thing..

View attachment 13284385


also this summer I have concluded that I hate all watch bands / straps other than metal in the summer...

also.. who else despite launching multiple spring bars in the general direction of your own face... often fails to down safety glasses before attempting to adjust spring bars?? ... I started doing the micro adjust shot the spring bar at my face.. then decided perhaps I would put glasses on..

remind me to do that from the outset in future perhaps...


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

atarione said:


> summer can bite me.. So my StrapCode (miltat) superOyster 2 with no links removed is starting to get a bit tight.. going to have to move the micro adjustment out good thing my wrist isn't too much bigger or i'd need to buy more links for this thing..
> 
> View attachment 13284385
> 
> ...


Thankfully I have to wear glasses to see what I'm doing otherwise I'd be in danger of putting my eye out too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

LOL Spring bars! I was removing the leather strap that came on my new Wenger 72800 and one of the spring bars went flying. I spent 20 minutes looking all over the floor, behind the desk, and every where else I thought it would have landed. I finally got a spare bar out of my parts box. Later that day I found the original spring bar sitting on the shelf above my desk at eye level. I've never had a spring bar land up there, ever.

And in regards to glasses I wear readers but I also wear these. Although I may skip these and go to readers with a magnification of +3.00.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

I use my safety squints


atarione said:


> summer can bite me.. So my StrapCode (miltat) superOyster 2 with no links removed is starting to get a bit tight.. going to have to move the micro adjustment out good thing my wrist isn't too much bigger or i'd need to buy more links for this thing..
> 
> View attachment 13284385
> 
> ...


----------



## osaat (May 15, 2018)

My confession is that I also feel this way, but I still wear natos. I don’t think they look good but tbh I don’t think they look bad either. But they are so comfy in the summer months that I deal with the looks. Leather isn’t really an option on days u will be outside when u live somewhere that hits temps over 100 with 85%+ humidity.


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> So I definitely felt my wis game was superior for the first time today. And not because I was wearing one of my nicer watches.
> 
> I went to a 4th of July BBQ and pool party and noticed only 4 or 5 people were wearing watches, and they were definitely of the fashion watch sort. No biggie, I don't care. At least the bracelets were properly adjusted.
> 
> ...


After getting my first diver about a month ago, I still pause for a second before getting into the pool or going into the ocean. And while it may pass in time, it feels awesome to be able to wash my watch in the sink without a worry.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

osaat said:


> My confession is that I also feel this way, but I still wear natos. I don't think they look good but tbh I don't think they look bad either. But they are so comfy in the summer months that I deal with the looks. Leather isn't really an option on days u will be outside when u live somewhere that hits temps over 100 with 85%+ humidity.


It's currently hovering around 50C where I am and it's strictly NATO straps for me for the next few months.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Good thing I am a Jack of many trades and a master of few. Fixed the AC for leass than $90 with a new condenser fan motor.
Kinda gotta love Gaiters!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

It's been a while since my last confession.

I realize I am in the minority with this confession, but I find watches with integrated bracelets strangely appealing.

The Tudor North Flag: Oh Baby! 









Vintage Tissot ps516: Fuggetaboutit!









Vintage Omega Dynamic: Oo-La-La!









IWC Aquatimer: Bom-Chica-Wa-Wa!









All pics shameless stolen from deep within the vaults of a basic Google search!

"Between the wish and the thing, the world lies waiting." Cormac McCarthy


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

justadad said:


> It's been a while since my last confession.
> 
> I realize I am in the minority with this confession, but I find watches with integrated bracelets strangely appealing.
> 
> ...


Apart from the IWC, yes please


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

I have been away from the forums for quite some time (1,5 years I believe) to try and see if I could curb my spending on watches. Well.... That didn't work out, I bought 6 watches during my "hiatus" from WUS. So I thought: what the hell, and came back to the forums.

May the future bring less new watches.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

FrankDerek said:


> May the future bring *less new* watches.


Ahh, older watches?

(I'm so sorry )


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

During my hiatus I bought two more vintage watches, so I'm good on that front also.

I also said I disliked divers and that I probably would never buy one. Now I have two: a Seiko SKX009 and a Steinhart OVM.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Chris Ward is garbage. 

I think it’s the name itself. I don’t know. Maybe is the font and placement. Maybe it’s that they’re boring homages. 

I can’t for the life of me understand the appeal of that brand for some reason or another. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HenningKC (Mar 29, 2017)

I was convinced that divers weren't for me, but now I'm smitten. I find myself looking at the minute differences and trying to find that perfect diverse for me (unique design, under 48mm l2l, thin, affordable). I'm ashamed that I haven't noticed them earlier!


----------



## Sandro8086 (Jan 22, 2017)

I sold every watches I had and now I have just two, one casual good for every event and a cheap plastic watch for running.

I'm ashamed to write this in a watch forum, but I feel relieved, somehow.

Also I'm now against cheap mechanical watches, under 1000€ only quartz or solar atomic watches for me.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Can't bring myself to ever get a Steinhart.

Sounds much too much like a German beer, try getting that outa your head now..........

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Chris Ward is garbage.
> 
> I think it's the name itself. I don't know. Maybe is the font and placement. Maybe it's that they're boring homages.
> 
> I can't for the life of me understand the appeal of that brand for some reason or another.


The current branding leaves me completely cold too but I think it's the constant sales...

FWIW their folding clasp leather bands are usually not too bad at sale prices.


----------



## KROG (Oct 31, 2016)

It's been a while since I visited this thread so I have a few things to confess.

Over the past 6 months I have bought 2 watches I swore I would never own. A Seiko turtle, because I thought I hated the cushion case but found out that I loved it, and an Invicta pro diver Mickey Mouse because it really is a great watch for the money and everyone needs a Mickey watch.

I don't hate the Seiko 5 logo even though I don't own one.

I only have a few people on my ignore list including at least one forum darling but (almost) every time I see one of their posts I read it anyway. It usually reminds me why I have them ignored in the first place.


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

I have at least one watch for which I've spent more money on straps/bracelets than the watch is worth. One example: a late 1970's gold tone Bulova LCD quartz which now does not work, about a half year after I purchased it.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

eljay said:


> I think it's the constant sales...


That's a fair point, too. It's almost gotten Invicta-esque. It's hard to tell the true value of the watch anymore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

I never liked divers, but was inspired by the Thai soccer team cave rescue and got one. Wore my new Citizen Promaster BN0151-28E for the first time today. Love it!


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

When someone who hasn't owned a lot of or any watches starts a thread asking about an *entry level* watch, and every so-called _*entry level watch*_ they're considering is over... or well over $1,000 USD, it makes me stabby.


----------



## schröder (Jul 3, 2018)

I think aftermarket bezels that are bidirectional and do not click make any otherwise great watch mod a worthless botch job


----------



## oldrock427 (Feb 20, 2018)

schröder said:


> I think aftermarket bezels that are bidirectional and do not click make any otherwise great watch mod a worthless botch job


I mostly agree with you, but I have a "slide rule" watch (SSA005J1) where this is a feature and not a bug.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Damn, I think I just installed shoulder less spring bars on a non-drilled lug watch. 

Now I have to figure out how to get it off. Anyone have any ideas for a very thin needle nose pliers or cutter? I've pretty much realized that the strap is a goner if I'm correct.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Damn, I think I just installed shoulder less spring bars on a non-drilled lug watch.
> 
> Now I have to figure out how to get it off. Anyone have any ideas for a very thin needle nose pliers or cutter? I've pretty much realized that the strap is a goner if I'm correct.


Well.... That sucks.

If you don't mind losing the strap you could just cut it off and clip the bar.

Or

You could use a thin hacksaw blade (maybe something for model making from a craft or hobby store) and make careful cuts on the bar up against the inside of the lug. Maybe slide a piece of painters tape or thin plastic in there to protect the lug. Although there is something to be said about leaving the marks the blade might make as part of the story the patina tells and a reminder for future strap changes!

"Between the wish and the thing, the world lies waiting." Cormac McCarthy


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> Damn, I think I just installed shoulder less spring bars on a non-drilled lug watch.
> 
> Now I have to figure out how to get it off. Anyone have any ideas for a very thin needle nose pliers or cutter? I've pretty much realized that the strap is a goner if I'm correct.


take it to a watch shop and let the pros have a stab at it - if you do not want to lose the strap. if it's a cheapo, hack away


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks! You both have given me ideas. When I’m tired of the strap and want to change it, I’ll try those steps.

Until then I’ll rest easy knowing that my watch won’t just fly off when I’m swinging my arms!


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> Damn, I think I just installed shoulder less spring bars on a non-drilled lug watch.
> 
> Now I have to figure out how to get it off. Anyone have any ideas for a very thin needle nose pliers or cutter? I've pretty much realized that the strap is a goner if I'm correct.


Just a few days ago I removed a spring bar, where no tool could I had could grip the pin end.

I grabbed the bar with needle nose pliers, and twisted. That worked. Spring bar bent and came loose.

Honestly I can't remember if I squeezed the pliers tip into the small gap between strap and lug - or maybe I gave up on that and grabbed the strap end with the spring bar inside it. Then twisted it. Either way, the spring bar bent and came out. And the strap, still ok.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I haven't bought a watch in more than a month. Haven't hit a watch rich Pawn Shop in a year.
And for at least another month and maybe more no watch purchase will happen.
Life gets in the way.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Damn, I think I just installed shoulder less spring bars on a non-drilled lug watch.
> 
> Now I have to figure out how to get it off. Anyone have any ideas for a very thin needle nose pliers or cutter? I've pretty much realized that the strap is a goner if I'm correct.


Guess you gotta throw the watch out now.

Or, I hope you really like that strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> Damn, I think I just installed shoulder less spring bars on a non-drilled lug watch.
> 
> Now I have to figure out how to get it off. Anyone have any ideas for a very thin needle nose pliers or cutter? I've pretty much realized that the strap is a goner if I'm correct.


I have had something similar happen before (a regular bar in a Bulova which takes much thicker bars) and used a stiff piece of plastic as a lever to bend the spring bar in place and prise it out, ensuring that the pressure was exerted on the underside of the strap. It minimally marred the strap but that was the extent of the damage.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> Damn, I think I just installed shoulder less spring bars on a non-drilled lug watch.
> 
> Now I have to figure out how to get it off. Anyone have any ideas for a very thin needle nose pliers or cutter? I've pretty much realized that the strap is a goner if I'm correct.


Depends... on how much narrower the main tube of the spring bar is than the width of the lugs.

If you have 1 mm or more, then you're in luck.
(and so is the strap, assuming it is a bit pliable and not a bracelet.)

You need an X-acto knife.









1) Move the tube all the way to one side, 
2) then dig the sharp edge of the X-acto blade into the exposed moving pin right at the lug wall.
3) Once you've "cut" into the pin a bit, you can slide the pin over towards the tube with the edge of the blade - you'll get about 0.5mm of travel.
4) Now, while holding the pin over towards the tube with the X-acto, press with your thumb real hard on the middle of the spring bar so the pin is held in place and can't move.
5) Continue to hold pressure so the pin doesn't spring back while you return to step 2.

It's not super easy the first time you try, but you've got nothing to lose.
- or you could borrow your wife's fingernail scissors and use them like pliers...

Good luck.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Depends... on how much narrower the main tube of the spring bar is than the width of the lugs.
> 
> If you have 1 mm or more, then you're in luck.
> (and so is the strap, assuming it is a bit pliable and not a bracelet.)
> ...


I feel like it may not be necessary, but I probably could have used this technique on my SKX spring bars. Man, those things are a PITA, and making sure your strap can accommodate them is another challenge. However, I REALLY don't worry about them snapping on me.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Dub Rubb said:


> I feel like it may not be necessary, but I probably could have used this technique on my SKX spring bars. Man, those things are a PITA, and making sure your strap can accommodate them is another challenge. However, I REALLY don't worry about them snapping on me.


I've run into a surprising number of spring bar situations that a spring bar tool is unable to get me out of. 
The X-acto knife works most of the time. And replacement blades are real cheap.


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Tanjecterly said:


> Damn, I think I just installed shoulder less spring bars on a non-drilled lug watch.
> 
> Now I have to figure out how to get it off. Anyone have any ideas for a very thin needle nose pliers or cutter? I've pretty much realized that the strap is a goner if I'm correct.


How manly are the bars? Could you just place a table knife between the strap and the watch and bend them out of shape u TIL they pop out?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

KROG said:


> I only have a few people on my ignore list including at least *one forum darling* but (almost) every time I see one of their posts I read it anyway. It usually reminds me *why I have them ignored in the first place.*


I cong-fey-yuss: 
I am my own forum favorite, but I have me on 'Ignore' so I can't read my own drivel.

But when I take the trouble to open and read what I wrote, I see why I decided to ignore myself.


----------



## Humblebud (Jun 24, 2018)

Can anyone recommend some spring bar tweezers that don’t cost a fortune? 

I brought a spring bar tool off eBay but it’s just not right I need the tweezers and can only find them for £50 plus

I refuse to believe some 50p tweezers with grooves in the end are now worth 1000% mark up


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess I do not have a mechanical chronograph in my collection of 30+ watches and I never have.

I confess that 30+ watch collection includes about 10 watches I plan to sell but am just too lazy to.

I confess I still have no interest in owning a Omega Speedmaster or Rolex Submariner. I further confess I have already made a similar confession and I feel a little guilty reposting it but not enough to stop me.

I confess to having an album of watch shots in my phone and will occasionally find wrist shots with the correct day or date for wrist checks.

I confess to a declining interest in watches as my collection has reached an equilibrium only to still buy more watches in an attempt to rekindle the passion.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Humblebud said:


> Can anyone *recommend* some spring bar *tweezers that don't cost a fortune?*


:roll|



Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess I *do not have a mechanical chronograph* in my collection of 30+ watches and I never have..


I confess I am real tempted to increase the size of my Ignore Collection by adding these two.... but for entirely different reasons. :-!


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

I have 20 plus watches but almost always wear the same one or two watches to work. For some reason I feel embarrassed/shy/self-conscious/pretentious wearing a different watch everyday when everyone around me is wearing the same watch or no watch at all.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess I do not have a mechanical chronograph in my collection of 30+ watches and I never have.


I confess that I have, but never known how to use the functions. So usually just end up.flipping them. And even if I did know what the pushers are for and could comfortably use them, feel I would never have a real reason other than trying to look cool.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

TheJohnP said:


> I confess that I have, but never known how to use the functions. So usually just end up.flipping them. And even if I did know what the pushers are for and could comfortably use them, feel *I would never have a real reason other than trying to look cool*


I confess that this could be the one and only reason to have one............

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

TheJohnP said:


> I confess that I have, but never known how to use the functions.


Is it that you can't think of a reason you'd need it, or you can't work out how to operate it?

The former I can understand!


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

eljay said:


> Is it that you can't think of a reason you'd need it, or you can't work out how to operate it?
> 
> The former I can understand!


A little bit of both, but not knowing what the pushers actually do make me question whether I would even have a reason to learn.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

TheJohnP said:


> A little bit of both, but not knowing what the pushers actually do make me question whether I would even have a reason to learn.


Imagine if JFK actually said "we choose not to do these things because we don't know what we don't know"


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

TheJohnP said:


> I confess that I have, but never known how to use the functions. So usually just end up.flipping them. And even if I did know what the pushers are for and could comfortably use them, feel I would never have a real reason other than trying to look cool.


Did you ever try pushing them?


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

eljay said:


> Imagine if JFK actually said "we choose not to do these things because we don't know what we don't know"


The only thing I can imagine JFK saying is "hey, did you hear something?"
j/k


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

saturnine said:


> Did you ever try pushing them?


I have, which didn't help. And I know I can easily find a youtube tutorial, but too lazy to find out. 
And no longer have any in my collection at the moment.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

helibg said:


> I have 20 plus watches but almost always wear the same one or two watches to work. For some reason I feel embarrassed/shy/self-conscious/pretentious wearing a different watch everyday when everyone around me is wearing the same watch or no watch at all.


I confess that I too feel self-conscious at work with some of my better pieces on. But I also confess that I still wear them, because I worked hard for them. But I also confess that sometimes I make sure they're hidden away by my shirt cuff. And I also confess that sometimes I roll my sleeves up and put them 'out there' because I want to see them. Am I bipolar?

Here's a picture, just because.


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

I have an office job, and nowadays I change my watch every day. Nobody ever notices, as far as I can tell. I wore my Mickey Mouse on Friday, and no one batted an eye.


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

Viseguy said:


> I have an office job, and nowadays I change my watch every day. Nobody ever notices, as far as I can tell. I wore my Mickey Mouse on Friday, and no one batted an eye.


This week go full-on Mickey (watch, tie, socks, pocket square, lapel pin) and see if anyone will notice your watch, or go nude. No-one will notice your watch etiher (Warning: may result in termination on the spot NSFW).


----------



## wookieman (Jun 7, 2016)

I confess that automatic watches have lost the allure. I sold my Seiko 5 and my only auto is a Fossil skeleton watch that I keep because the wife likes it. I want something that will be set when I put it on and is accurate. The Speedmaster Moonwatch is exempt. It is the grail. If I am ever in a position to buy one I will keep a Fossil with great sentimental value (not the skeleton, but a different Fossil), a digital for yardwork and hiking, and the Speedy for most days.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

wookieman said:


> I confess that automatic watches have lost the allure. I sold my Seiko 5 and my only auto is a Fossil skeleton watch that I keep because the wife likes it. I want something that will be set when I put it on and is accurate. The Speedmaster Moonwatch is exempt. It is the grail. If I am ever in a position to buy one I will keep a Fossil with great sentimental value (not the skeleton, but a different Fossil), a digital for yardwork and hiking, and the Speedy for most days.


I assume the Speedmaster is also exempt because it's not an automatic?


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Chris Ward is garbage.
> 
> I think it's the name itself. I don't know. Maybe is the font and placement. Maybe it's that they're boring homages.
> 
> ...


Can I persuade you to reconsider?!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Can I persuade you to reconsider?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is actually pretty good looking. I think it helps that the font of the cities mimics the brand name font. It doesn't make the name stand out as much. It also isn't nearly as much an homage to something else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> That is actually pretty good looking. I think it helps that the font of the cities mimics the brand name font. It doesn't make the name stand out as much. It also isn't nearly as much an homage to something else.


Also because there is so much visible text with all of the cities and the GMT numbers that the Christopher Ward branding gets lost. That is a very busy looking watch design.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> there is so much visible text with all of the cities and the GMT numbers that the Christopher Ward branding gets lost


Small mercies...


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

I hope I’m not the only one that thinks Doxa divers are ugly. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

kinglee said:


> I hope I'm not the only one that thinks Doxa divers are ugly.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Blasphemy!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

kinglee said:


> I hope I'm not the only one that thinks Doxa divers are ugly.


Let he who does not have Invicta in their sig cast the first stone ;-)


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> Let he who does not have Invicta in their sig cast the first stone ;-)


Touche'... but the only Invicta's I own are the Sub homages! I no longer wear them, I'm saving them for my grandsons.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

kinglee said:


> I hope I'm not the only one that thinks Doxa divers are ugly.


Many of them do look a little silly. Nothing against orange, just the proportions and the BoR bracelet (the only bracelet uglier than a Jubilee...)


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

kinglee said:


> I hope I'm not the only one that thinks Doxa divers are ugly.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You sir, are WRONG!


----------



## TypeSly (Jan 9, 2018)

My confession is: I've never checked the accuracy of my watches. I don't want to know and I don't give a s*** :-!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

TypeSly said:


> My confession is: I've never checked the accuracy of my watches. I don't want to know and I don't give a s*** :-!


I confess that this is also my tactic. On the extremely rare occasions when I wear a mechanical watch enough that the power reserve lasts long enough for the error on my watch to start approaching something noticeable, I just tweak it right again. I'm using my iPhone clock to do it, so how close is close enough? That's close enough.

I further confess that an outcome of the previous confession is that even though most of my watches hack...I have never once tried to get the seconds hand to be dead-accurate. In those infrequent life events where seconds matter, I have found that a clock from which I can mark those seconds is usually provided to supplement my own wrist wear anyway. I just slide the minute hand into position and make sure it is roughly in the right spot to hit the marker when the seconds hand is at twelve. When you set a watch like that, it's hard to convince anyone you care about +\- x seconds, least of all yourself!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

Not a fan of homages that are blatant copies of watches. Not a fan of Invicta as a whole but for some reason I am okay with the Character/Disney series Pro Divers they sell. Most surpassingly, I am not a fan of divers in general.


----------



## TypeSly (Jan 9, 2018)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> I confess that this is also my tactic. On the extremely rare occasions when I wear a mechanical watch enough that the power reserve lasts long enough for the error on my watch to start approaching something noticeable, I just tweak it right again. I'm using my iPhone clock to do it, so how close is close enough? That's close enough.
> 
> I further confess that an outcome of the previous confession is that even though most of my watches hack...I have never once tried to get the seconds hand to be dead-accurate. In those infrequent life events where seconds matter, I have found that a clock from which I can mark those seconds is usually provided to supplement my own wrist wear anyway. I just slide the minute hand into position and make sure it is roughly in the right spot to hit the marker when the seconds hand is at twelve. When you set a watch like that, it's hard to convince anyone you care about +\- x seconds, least of all yourself!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, totally to the second part of your confession! I forgot that part! I need hand-winding on my watches, but the hacking is not as important to me, because I've never tried to get it exact either. Approximate time, to where the second hand stops is good enough for me. b-)


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

- I keep buying mechanical watches even though I genuinely think quartz/solar is superior. Also, I can't figure out why are some people so fascinated by mechanicals like it's literally magic and no one is fascinated by, say, car transmissions.

- I think Seiko is only worth buying at very specific price ranges. 

- I believe automatic winders are one of the silliest inventions ever. People hate the "soulless", battery powered watches so they buy mechanical watches that end up being powered by... an electrical winder.

- I'm relatively new to this hobby, and for many Swiss watches it took me researching to realize why they're so expensive, because they certainly don't look so.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> I confess that this is also my tactic. On the extremely rare occasions when I wear a mechanical watch enough that the power reserve lasts long enough for the error on my watch to start approaching something noticeable, I just tweak it right again. I'm using my iPhone clock to do it, so how close is close enough? That's close enough.
> 
> I further confess that an outcome of the previous confession is that even though most of my watches hack...I have never once tried to get the seconds hand to be dead-accurate. In those infrequent life events where seconds matter, I have found that a clock from which I can mark those seconds is usually provided to supplement my own wrist wear anyway. I just slide the minute hand into position and make sure it is roughly in the right spot to hit the marker when the seconds hand is at twelve. When you set a watch like that, it's hard to convince anyone you care about +\- x seconds, least of all yourself!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I confess that I am completely the opposite, to the point of back-hacking my SKX. not because of any desire for accuracy to the actual time, mind you, but it drives me [email protected]$hit crazy when I glance at my watch and my car clock at the same time and they are not synced. Especially at the minute change.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> I confess that this is also my tactic. On the extremely rare occasions when I wear a mechanical watch enough that the power reserve lasts long enough for the error on my watch to start approaching something noticeable, I just tweak it right again. I'm using my iPhone clock to do it, so how close is close enough? That's close enough.
> 
> I further confess that an outcome of the previous confession is that even though most of my watches hack...I have never once tried to get the seconds hand to be dead-accurate. In those infrequent life events where seconds matter, I have found that a clock from which I can mark those seconds is usually provided to supplement my own wrist wear anyway. I just slide the minute hand into position and make sure it is roughly in the right spot to hit the marker when the seconds hand is at twelve. When you set a watch like that, it's hard to convince anyone you care about +\- x seconds, least of all yourself!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right there with you. I pay attention enough to see if it runs fast or slow but that's it

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

TypeSly said:


> My confession is: I've never checked the accuracy of my watches. I don't want to know and I don't give a s*** :-!


Gasp!

If I am not setting my watch to Time.gov or the Watchville app, down to the atomic time second, my eye starts twitching.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gasp!
> 
> If I am not setting my watch to Time.gov or the Watchville app, down to the atomic time second, *my eye starts twitching.*


Video! We demand proof!


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gasp!
> 
> If I am not setting my watch to Time.gov or the Watchville app, down to the atomic time second, my eye starts twitching.


I set my watches that run fast roughly a minute slow, based on the time on my phone or cable box or whatever is handy. Then when I notice them being a minute fast, I set them back roughly two minutes. They're always drifting anyway, so a minute or so either side has to be good enough.

My one watch that runs slow is the opposite, although more annoying as I have to actually set the hands. The fast watches, I can just pull the crown out, wait for two minutes, then push the crown back in again.

Trying for greater accuracy than that would drive me nuts.

Confessions:

- I've never owned a dive watch.

- I've never owned a Seiko watch.

- I scour a new watch for imperfections (after purchase) like crazy, measuring and magnifying and obsessing, even though I know I shouldn't.

- I sometimes change straps on a watch I'm not even planning on wearing.


----------



## Motorcycle Man (Feb 7, 2018)

I find the idea of wearing an OYSTER on a leather strap ridiculous...don't even like seeing such a pic!...


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Rista said:


> I'm relatively new to this hobby, and for many Swiss watches it took me researching to realize why they're so expensive, because they certainly don't look so.


The looks aren't really the point


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Rista said:


> - I believe automatic winders are one of the silliest inventions ever. People hate the "soulless", battery powered watches so they buy mechanical watches that end up being powered by... an electrical winder.


🤯
One of the best things I've read on here in a while.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Peteworrall said:


> The looks aren't really the point


That explains a lot!


----------



## TypeSly (Jan 9, 2018)

mplsabdullah said:


> ��
> One of the best things I've read on here in a while.


My watch winder is arriving tomorrow via Ebay. I'm going to embarrassedly (word?) sneak it in the back door. Look back both ways shamefully, before I close the door. Thanks.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

kinglee said:


> I hope I'm not the only one that thinks Doxa divers are ugly.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!
I would not say they are ugly, but I would say that they don't do anything for me.

Regards
Jim


----------



## sla833 (Mar 25, 2018)

I woke up early, as usual. Then spent nearly one hour:

- looking for bargains and nice pics on f71;
- watching watch review videos on youtube;
- tinkering the wish list (mostly adding).

Midway to work, realized I forgot to put on a watch.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

I imagine this has been confessed here countless times before, but it's time for my confession. The other day driving, stopped at a light, I found myself engrossed looking at my watch, closely examining every feature in minute detail for several seconds, perhaps a minute or so. Afterwards, I relaxed my arm back to a resting position and looked away, immediately, a strange thought entered my mind: “What time is it.”

This must be one of those key qualities that define a WIS.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm having the opposite problem from everyone else apparently.

I tried to put on my Turtle this morning and it was way too loose (it was borderline a little loose before but now it was dangly.) I didn't have time to fix it so I threw on a grab and go Citizen. Tonight, I took the bracelet up one micro-adjust.

It's 105F+ today and has been >100F for over 3 straight weeks. Where's this swelling again??


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Traveling to a different time zone and I am waffling about which watch to take. While I am packing, I am sorting through all of my watches and options, and realizing that I really need to pick up a watch roll so I can take multiples of watches. And I'm leaving today, so it's kind of late for that. 

My wife just doesn't understand where all my brainpower is going and tells me to pay attention to what she is saying. I'd say that 90 percent of my brain is focused on my watch dilemma while the rest is devoted to packing and family. 

Tales of a WIS. 

So I'll take one automatic and one quartz; the quartz will be my de facto GMT as it will tell home time. Let's hope that the quartz doesn't get bashed around too much in my backpack.


----------



## bsenn (Mar 7, 2017)

Re: no watch roll. Carry each extra watch in a sock. It works. Just be sure to have enough socks that watches do not have to ride home in dirty socks.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

I have 2 fossil watch rolls, i can fit 4 eatches in each of them. Does lead to questions by TSA. Id like to tell you if they are still available, but i got em at burlingtons, and they were 5 bux a peice 2 years ago or so


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

What would really help me is a one watch roll or something similar. Not those hard cases that you use for sunglasses or two watch box. The one watch roll would be a lot more slimmer and portable. 

If anyone has any ideas on that, let me know.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Something like this? https://www.esslinger.com/watch-rol...XMO-QFNNMSRSKA9PgyWlyx-J-BC-m2K8aAvuUEALw_wcB


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Not quite. I meant a roll for ONE watch. Or a small watch box for ONE watch. Hmm. Didn't realize it would be that hard to find.



Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Something like this? https://www.esslinger.com/watch-rol...XMO-QFNNMSRSKA9PgyWlyx-J-BC-m2K8aAvuUEALw_wcB


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> Not quite. I meant a roll for ONE watch. Or a small watch box for ONE watch. Hmm. Didn't realize it would be that hard to find.


Sunglasses come in many different types of protective "cases". 
Most of them will work for a watch. 
For example: hard case, silky little bag or padded sleeve.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> Not quite. I meant a roll for ONE watch. Or a small watch box for ONE watch. Hmm. Didn't realize it would be that hard to find.


Search watchpod on Amazon or eBay. Should be able to find one around $12-13.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

No. No sunglass cases please. 

A watch roll. 

Kind of moot since I’m at the airport right now.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Search watchpod on Amazon or eBay. Should be able to find one around $12-13.
> View attachment 13343971


Love this style of case because I only carry one extra watch when traveling.

However, I wish they weren't black. While traveling abroad this May, I almost left it in the hotel safe one time because it's the same color at the inside of the safe. I just missed it when looking back inside a safe located in a closet. I guess I need to put some fluorescent tape on mine.


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

My entire collection is stored in a shipping box between layers of foam. This includes several old Hamilton pocket watches. I really have no fancy box or display for them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

Best $2 I've spent on watches (actually $4, I got 2 of em)!

https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Retro-Fel...2157380&_nkw=felt+pencil+roll&_from=R40&rt=nc


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm not scared or ashamed to wear a small watch.
7 dollar golden Timex by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

On a nearly 8 inch wrist mind you.....


----------



## cde137 (Jul 28, 2018)

My true confession is that years ago I remember preferring tonneau shaped watches so much so that I considered round watches to be ugly. I offer as evidence a picture of my 3rd watch, after my Timex indiglo field watch, and a Guess chrono that was also tonneau shaped...a Jacques Lemans Animus. Fortunately I grew out of that


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

I've no idea how to pronounce 'Bulova'

In my head it's BOO-low-va
But is it BULL- luvva, boo-la-VAH?

Am I even close?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

OhDark30 said:


> I've no idea how to pronounce 'Bulova'
> 
> In my head it's BOO-low-va
> But is it BULL- luvva, boo-la-VAH?
> ...


BULL-uh-va, I believe

For the phoneticians, something like _bʊlʊvə_, I suspect (source)


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

eljay said:


> BULL-uh-va, I believe
> 
> For the phoneticians, something like _bʊlʊvə_, I suspect (source)


Thanks, eljay!


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I came to the conclusion that I don’t like chronographs. I find them useless and overdosed. Yep. That includes some iconic pieces. I have one on pre-order though. But this order dates from pre-conclusion time. 

I might sell it unworn with the plastic still on. 


Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

I've never understood why British trading standards, and all of their erstwhile counterparts around the world, allow the watch industry in general to be so coy with waterproof ratings.

"50mWR" - surely, should be good for anything down to 50m as long as it's intact and people are behaving sensibly. "But..." day the watch industry.."our test doesn't include the added rigours of diving into a swimming pool [what, to *2m*???] or the added pressure of swim strokes" -- WTF?? If it's splash proof, call it that.

Whilst we are on the subject of water proofness - whilst I accept a £50 watch with 50m WR May cause people to wonder about their watches capability, the utter idiots who post things like "I know it's a divers watch rated to 1000m, but can I wear it in the shower?" Should use google to untangle it. If I'm dropping money on a certified divers watch, I don't think twice about it, I'll wear it to swim, shower and dive with.

But then I actually dive, and know that 30m is really deep. I mean really deep. It's as far as I like to dive unless there's something REALLY interesting lower down. And I feel like a hypocrite because I own 600m rated Omega, multiple 200m ISO rated Seiko's and a Citizen. Then I whine about people asking!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Ive never dived, hell, im not even a good swimmer, however, im not scared to get a little bit of water on my iso rated divers


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

On that note. I don’t even deskdive.


Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

I have no idea what the size of my wrist is, nor do I have any desire to measure.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I have thought about that watch scene in Pulp Fiction (with Christopha Walk'n)...

And wondered how that scene might have turned out using a Graham Chronofighter instead...

A pic of a random model, for your reference.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I have thought about that watch scene in Pulp Fiction (with Christopha Walk'n)...
> 
> And wondered how that scene might have turned out using a Graham Chronofighter instead...
> 
> A pic of a random model, for your reference.


It would certainly add some intensity to the scene.


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

eljay said:


> It would certainly add some intensity to the scene.


Ouch.
Poop Fiction - the Sequel?

___________________________________
Poljot-arians of the world, unite!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

PanKorop said:


> Ouch.
> Poop Fiction -* the Sequel?*
> 
> ___________________________________
> Poljot-arians of the world, unite!


It might be a bit too ... chronographic!


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

Since this is the confession thread, I must admit that I like battery operated watches.

With the mechanical ones, and mein Gott forbids! automatics, there’s simply no way you can stick them to show 10h10min so they’d look exactly as in the glossy ads. While I can take my Swat™️, set the hands to 10:10, the date to 31, remove the battery and — voilà!

It is also Swiss, maintenance-free, eco-friendly, and extremely precise — COSC — 14 times a year.


___________________________________
Poljot-arians of the world, unite!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> It might be a bit too ... chronographic!


Definitely too chronopolistic


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess to hating the brand Parmigiani Fleurier not because it reminds me of cheese. Okay, it totally reminds me of Parmigiano Reggiano or parmesean cheese but what makes me hate the brand is because of its dial logo. It reminds me of the oval gold foil stickers saying "Made in Hong Kong" or "Made in China" found on cheap toys, electronics, and appliances.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

PetWatch said:


> I imagine this has been confessed here countless times before, but it's time for my confession. The other day driving, stopped at a light, I found myself engrossed looking at my watch, closely examining every feature in minute detail for several seconds, perhaps a minute or so. Afterwards, I relaxed my arm back to a resting position and looked away, immediately, a strange thought entered my mind: "What time is it."
> 
> This must be one of those key qualities that define a WIS.


Lol! I feel you. That's one mark of a true WIS! When you check your watch, and you're checking your WATCH, not looking at the time!


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> Traveling to a different time zone and I am waffling about which watch to take. While I am packing, I am sorting through all of my watches and options, and realizing that I really need to pick up a watch roll so I can take multiples of watches. And I'm leaving today, so it's kind of late for that.
> 
> My wife just doesn't understand where all my brainpower is going and tells me to pay attention to what she is saying. I'd say that 90 percent of my brain is focused on my watch dilemma while the rest is devoted to packing and family.
> 
> Tales of a WIS.


Rofl! That really made me laugh, because I've been there!!


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Like most people here, I'm very picky about condition on used watches, and will look down on one with much in the way of desk diving scuffs, even though I know it'll look like this after a few weeks if I like it at all!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The 7S26 non-hacking tractor of a motor Seiko uses in most of their cheapest autos is my favorite movement. I have four of them, and three run within COSC while the last dares to run 10 seconds slow. I find it to be incredibly nice to own and operate (!). Back pressure on the crown to get the perfect time set? You betcha. I'm a pro now. I love its robustness, affordability and reliability. Seriously, why is it derided so often? Simple is sometimes best. 

I would love a Sub, but I find it a victim of its own success so much that even owning the real deal makes it look like you're wearing a knockoff. Weird.

I saw a Rolex OP in the metal two days ago and honestly I couldn't see what the big deal was. $5000+ for that? You have to be kidding me. 

Casio is my favorite watch brand.

I love Seiko and Seiko lume but I always find all lume to be seriously underwhelming. Even Seikos. Yeah nuclear brightness the first 60 seconds and then a drop off. I can still see the time on my $40 Casio MDV the next morning and my Seikos are not much better. I find the whole "Seiko lume" thing to be a little hyped (don't stone me now).


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

jkpa said:


> The 7S26 non-hacking tractor of a motor Seiko uses in most of their cheapest autos is my favorite movement. I have four of them, and three run within COSC while the last dares to run 10 seconds slow. I find it to be incredibly nice to own and operate (!). Back pressure on the crown to get the perfect time set? You betcha. I'm a pro now. I love its robustness, affordability and reliability. Seriously, why is it derided so often? Simple is sometimes best.
> 
> I would love a Sub, but I find it a victim of its own success so much that even owning the real deal makes it look like you're wearing a knockoff. Weird.
> 
> ...


A man after mine own heart! I think the appeal of the OP is a Rolex at a attainable entry point....... id rather buy a used datejust and save 2 grand, but thats me and i am a heathen


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I guess I'll confess that I don't know the difference between an Oyster Perpetual and a Datejust.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Ten-Ten said:


> I guess I'll confess that I don't know the difference between an Oyster Perpetual and a Datejust.


Well... A Datejust is an Oyster Perpetual, but an Oyster Perpetual isn't a Datejust. Easy!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Ten-Ten said:


> I guess I'll confess that I don't know the difference between an Oyster Perpetual and a Datejust.


I'll confess that I avoid knowing the difference between the Oyster Perpetual and a Datejust, as well as learning much about other watches in that price range. The more I learn, the more I would be tempted to buy one, and I enjoy buying watches in the affordable price range just fine without spending more money


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

jkpa said:


> Casio is my favorite watch brand.
> 
> *I love Seiko and Seiko lume but I always find all lume to be seriously underwhelming.* Even Seikos. Yeah nuclear brightness the first 60 seconds and then a drop off. I can still see the time on my $40 Casio MDV the next morning and my Seikos are not much better. I find the whole "Seiko lume" thing to be a little hyped (don't stone me now).


Try one of these.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Ten-Ten said:


> I guess I'll confess that I don't know the difference between an Oyster Perpetual and a Datejust.


The OP doesnt have a Date, and is available in a 39mm case. Its pretty much a fancy Explorer


----------



## Artking3 (Mar 24, 2018)

I don't care about lume. It's not a factor on whether I would buy a certain watch or not. That's not to say that it is not useful and can be aesthetically pleasing. 

I won't ever buy vintage watches. Increasing prices, along with aging and delicate movements with no guarantee of service parts all combine to stop me from wearing it even if I ever break down to buy one. That's why I prefer homages of vintage watches, the looks and performance without the fear or cost.

The only quartz watches I have ever bought are G-Shocks. I just can't bring myself to wear any other quartz watches.

I don't like NATOs. I don't see why everyone goes crazy over them. Then again, I almost wear bracelets exclusively.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Ten-Ten said:


> I guess I'll confess that I don't know the difference between an Oyster Perpetual and a Datejust.


I thought you were going to confess that you DID know the difference... now that would be a far more scandalous confession!



eljay said:


> Well... A Datejust is an Oyster Perpetual, but an Oyster Perpetual isn't a Datejust. Easy!


Oh, um, sorry dude. Didn't mean to hurt your feelings.... ;-)


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Try one of these.
> 
> View attachment 13351453
> 
> ...


I think you forgot a picture:









Yeah, that's the one!


----------



## Hose A (Jun 4, 2018)

When I was a kid I liked taking things apart. I used to go collect mechanical watches so I could just sit and take them apart down to the smallest gear and spring and screw. I must've disassembled 50 of them. Of course I had no idea what an Omega or a Breitling was back then and I know for a fact at least one Omega and a couple of Movados were in there. I'd just use the gears as spinning tops or to see how well they'd fly from a wrist rocket. Easy come easy go I guess.


I've probably spent a few hundred dollars on nato straps and still just wear straps I've made myself. Most all my purchased natos have been Fiskarized into two piece straps and then stuck in a box.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I get a chuckle when I see random multi-thousand dollar watches on WatchRecon reduced in price by $50-100. Yeah, lowering your price to $8525 from $8575 is definitely going entice someone to buy it. :-!;-)


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

My favorite lume is Timex Indiglo. I only play with the others for giggles - hold them under bright light for a while, turn of the lights, and watch (ahem) the pretty colors. If I need to see the time at night, I push the bar on the cheap atomic bedside clock that a homeless person abandoned in a rental I used to own.

I can't see the appeal of Rolexes. And I'm not sure I even know how to spell "Rolex" as a plural.

Some Omegas are attractive, but I doubt I could ever spend that much one.

I can't bring myself to care about chronographs, either.

I have two automatics. They annoy me that I have to attend to winding them, and I'm too cheap to buy a winder or give up the horizontal real estate near an outlet to use one.


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

Weetabix said:


> And I'm not sure I even know how to spell "Rolex" as a plural.


Rolii?

But Rolex is the name of the brand so it's probably Rolex watches in its plural form.

Confession time: Forgive me brothers and sisters for I have sinned. 
Yesterday I made a bid in an auction on a watch I am eyeing for quite some time now. I was the first bidder and my bid was above the reserve price. I was exited and feeling dread at the same time. It was an amazing deal, but it was above what is currently in my watch fund. I watched the clock running out and the feeling of dread became stronger. Fortunately another bid came in just before the timer ran out. Right then I felt relieve, but I also wanted to up my bid to get win the auction. In the end I didn't and so the hunt continues.

Does anyone else feel relieved and pissed of at the same time when you don't win an auction you shouldn't have participated in anyway?


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

FrankDerek said:


> Rolii?
> 
> But Rolex is the name of the brand so it's probably Rolex watches in its plural form.
> 
> ...


I used to do that all the time. Sometimes bidding up at the very end because my desire not to lose outweighed my real desire not to win. Once that started happening I had to turn my phone/computer off so I couldn't bid again. Thankfully I usually got sniped in the last seconds.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

As often as not, I'm always forgetting to give the watch I'm wearing a quick wipe down with a microfiber cloth. And that's all it takes: about 20 seconds a day to give the watch that quick cleaned up look. And I have microfiber cloths everywhere for cleaning my glasses, including on my dresser with my watch case, so it's not like I have to go find one.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

I confess I hate NATO straps, especially in leather. I also loathe the black and gray “Bond” version. 


Sent from my HAL 9000 IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Elfer996 said:


> I confess I hate NATO straps, especially in leather. I also loathe the black and gray "Bond" version.


(Sshhhh.) (i do, too.)
Try a 3 ring Zulu. SO much better.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Ten-Ten said:


> (Sshhhh.) (i do, too.)
> Try a 3 ring Zulu. SO much better.


I am so glad to find out that I am not alone............ I have fallen out of love with NATO straps, don't know why but I just do 

Regards
Jim


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Ten-Ten said:


> (Sshhhh.) (i do, too.)
> Try a 3 ring Zulu. SO much better.


I do have a 3 ring nylon black without all the "extra fabric" on a Cal dial 6498. And I confess it is pretty good. I also confess I threw the leather on today since I was posting to WRUW and wanted to mix it since I reposted the same watch.
















- - - Updated - - -



Ten-Ten said:


> (Sshhhh.) (i do, too.)
> Try a 3 ring Zulu. SO much better.


I do have a 3 ring nylon black without all the "extra fabric" on a Cal dial 6498. And I confess it is pretty good. I also confess I threw the leather on today since I was posting to WRUW and wanted to mix it since I reposted the same watch.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Watch related: No new watch likely at all before I die.
Life related: House note is nearly $800. House is falling apart in the back portion. Roof is caving in ceiling is falling.
We don't have auto insurance. The Mitsubishi expired in May. My truck expires in October. Registration is the better part of $100 for each.
I don't have the education to get a great paying job. I no longer have the physical stamina to do serious labor.

All I really want is an Orange dial Seiko 5 and a 20MM Orange NATO. Ain't likely.

- - - Updated - - -

Watch related: No new watch likely at all before I die.
Life related: House note is nearly $800. House is falling apart in the back portion. Roof is caving in ceiling is falling.
We don't have auto insurance. The Mitsubishi expired in May. My truck expires in October. Registration is the better part of $100 for each.
I don't have the education to get a great paying job. I no longer have the physical stamina to do serious labor.

All I really want is an Orange dial Seiko 5 and a 20MM Orange NATO. Ain't likely.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

I confess this is the first time in the last year when I managed to resist buying a watch during the 15% eBay promo. Maybe there is still hope for me.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

I confess to having different meanings for acronyms here until I spent some time learning. Here are a few that I now know but used to think they were. . .
ETA- Estimated Time of Arrival
PO- Purchase Order
ATM- Automatic Teller Machine
DLC- Downloadable Content
JR- Jeremy Roenick
GM- General Manager
WOT- Wide Open Throttle
I am sure there are more, but those are just off the topof my head.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Dub Rubb said:


> I confess to having different meanings for acronyms here until I spent some time learning. Here are a few that I now know but used to think they were. . .
> ETA- Estimated Time of Arrival
> PO- Purchase Order
> ATM- Automatic Teller Machine
> ...


*WUS(s)


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

I like watches.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

I confess I swap the movement and dial between these two 8926s so I have a different watch every couple of days 










IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

I confess up until the end of July I had five 8926s. One I lost the bezel to, and gave to a WUS member. One unmolested one I gave to my father. I have three left. Two for modding, and one to leave stock. I am addicted now.










IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

I don’t understand why people like vintage watches with a healthy amount of patina. To me it’s like buying a vintage car that’s rusted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

I confess that the 2 movements I came to hate passionately because of the rotor noise are the Miyota 82xx and the ETA fitted in the Swatch Sistem 51.
Might as well tie my left arm behind the back or put earplugs rather than hear the constant cheap metal rotor movement.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

The Tapatalk signature ad that people post on the forum is so annoying, such as
"Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk"

If you don't want to turn off the ad, please edit it to say something like, 
"Sent while wearing my Oris Big Crown Propilot using Tapatalk."


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

cel4145 said:


> The Tapatalk signature ad that people post on the forum is so annoying, such as
> "Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk"
> 
> If you don't want to turn off the ad, please edit it to say something like,
> "Sent while wearing my Oris Big Crown Propilot using Tapatalk."


Maybe some are more proud of their iPhone running Tapatalk, than of their Oris BC etc. running just in time? ;-)
Like, my phone now is more expensive than the watch I lust down here, in my (edited) signature.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Since I've joined this forum:
1. My definition of "affordable" has changed dramatically. For the worse.
2. I change watches throughout the day.
3. I glance with surreptitious curiosity at other men's wrists.
4. I try my wife's patience in new ways.
5. I sometimes look at my watch just to look at it, then realize I don't know what time it is.
6. I enjoy synchronizing my watch with government time. Just for fun.
7. I have so much fun doing that, I don't care whether the watch was correct or not.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

-I can't stand the look of 99% of the divers I've seen so far, this includes the SXK & the original Submariner
-I don't understand why so many here love divers and kinda hate those that do because they keep posting them thus making me look at ugly watches
-for the longest time I thought the whole micro-reference was about really small watches....
-for as long as I can remember I've swam with my leather straps, and I have no problem with it whatsoever
-one of my current favs happens to be a 12 dollar Chinese watch. I don't understand it neither, but I just keep putting the darned thing on my wrist in the morning


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

I don't care for automatic movements, especially if they don't allow hand winding. When you get a simple mechanism out of the drawer, you just wind it.

I dislike most date windows: they remind me of my age. And there are a pain to reset when you get them out of the drawer after a week in oblivion, but have to wait past midday or bypass it to readjust the date.
I could make an exception for those with cyclops. I dislike loupes, but don't I need a pair just to type this down?

I resent weekdaters: I see them ugly, and a double pain to readjust, when you get them out (etc.)
Secondly, they stress my age because I can't read the date. Right: they don't come with cyclops, for it would be a bicycloxymoron.
Thirdly, they insult me by hinting I'm so much of a geezer that I can't remember the day of the week!

PS: quick, can you recall Dr Alzheimer's christian name?
See? it's how it begins. Time to buy a weekdater before you forget. Tomorrow the shops will be open.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

I confess to not being a fan of Patina, and absolutely abhoring fuax patina, yet loving the fact that my oldest watch (1967) has yellowed lume, that doesnt work, but looks cool.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

PanKorop said:


> Thirdly, they insult me by hinting I'm so much of a geezer that I can't remember the day of the week!


I've come to be at peace with the fact that I can never remember what day it is.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

I confess that while I love divers, I don't dive and I hate BIG watches. Do they really need to be 44mm+ diameter with 52mm lug to lug and 16mm thick? NO!

I've read some say that they need to be big for legibility purposes, and others state that people have gotten "bigger" lately. So all divers had 6" wrists and the vision of a hawk to dive with their 38mm or smaller watches 50 odd years ago? Bollocks I say!

The only thing that has changed is watch designers and watch purchasers tastes. For the worse.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Ever since I've gotten involved in this watch business, there is an aspect that I've disliked immensely.

In making purchases, I get FedEx.

Yes, you got it right. FedEx. I hate them with the hatred of a burning thousand suns.

I hate the signature requirements. I hate having to make time in my day to wait for them in a specified time range or even all day ("by 8 p.m."). I hate realizing that they've arrived and left with just a damn sticker on the door and I didn't even hear or see them. I hate having to rearrange my day the next day just to make sure I get the damn delivery.

If Amazon can tell you whether a package is 3, 4, or 7 stops away, why can't FedEx do that?

Eff FedEx.

- - - Updated - - -

Ever since I've gotten involved in this watch business, there is an aspect that I've disliked immensely.

In making purchases, I get FedEx.

Yes, you got it right. FedEx. I hate them with the hatred of a burning thousand suns.

I hate the signature requirements. I hate having to make time in my day to wait for them in a specified time range or even all day ("by 8 p.m."). I hate realizing that they've arrived and left with just a damn sticker on the door and I didn't even hear or see them. I hate having to rearrange my day the next day just to make sure I get the damn delivery.

If Amazon can tell you whether a package is 3, 4, or 7 stops away, why can't FedEx do that?

Eff FedEx.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> FedEx. I hate them with the hatred of* a burning thousand suns*.


I woulda been more "economical" about it, by saying: "with the hatred of one VY Canis" not that that would've made any better sense... since stars don't actually "burn with hate"...

I might say, I burn with the _fury of the fire of _one Vy Canis.

But, hey. ;-)


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Ever since I've gotten involved in this watch business, there is an aspect that I've disliked immensely.
> In making purchases, I get FedEx.
> Yes, you got it right. FedEx. I hate them with the hatred of a burning thousand suns.
> I hate the signature requirements. I hate having to make time in my day to wait for them in a specified time range or even all day ("by 8 p.m."). I hate realizing that they've arrived and left with just a damn sticker on the door and I didn't even hear or see them. I hate having to rearrange my day the next day just to make sure I get the damn delivery.....
> Eff FedEx.


I think that once you have the tracking number, you can change your delivery options to your local Kinkos or Fed Ex branch. (depending where you live, I suppose.)

- - - Updated - - -



Tanjecterly said:


> Ever since I've gotten involved in this watch business, there is an aspect that I've disliked immensely.
> In making purchases, I get FedEx.
> Yes, you got it right. FedEx. I hate them with the hatred of a burning thousand suns.
> I hate the signature requirements. I hate having to make time in my day to wait for them in a specified time range or even all day ("by 8 p.m."). I hate realizing that they've arrived and left with just a damn sticker on the door and I didn't even hear or see them. I hate having to rearrange my day the next day just to make sure I get the damn delivery.....
> Eff FedEx.


I think that once you have the tracking number, you can change your delivery options to your local Kinkos or Fed Ex branch. (depending where you live, I suppose.)


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I've come to the conclusion that watch purchases repeat themselves. I have bought (leaving out specific numbers) quite a few watches back that I sold off for some reason or another.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Rocat said:


> I've come to the conclusion that watch purchases repeat themselves. I have bought (leaving out specific numbers) quite a few watches back that I sold off for some reason or another.


That's interesting...I've come to an opposite conclusion on my own purchases.

I sell watches now without any thought about missing them. I've never thought (after I sold one) that I would like it back. I think it's related to the fact that I resist having a "favorite" restaurant or recipe for something. There's so many to try. Every time you go back to one you've had before it's like sacrificing an opportunity to get something unexpectedly better.

That doesn't make the decision to sell easier, but it does mean that once it's done it's done. I could prove myself wrong at some point I guess...it's not like I have a strict policy I enforce on myself against repurchasing watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Rocat said:


> I've come to the conclusion that watch purchases repeat themselves. I have bought (leaving out specific numbers) quite a few watches back that I sold off for some reason or another.


This is why ill have 60-70-40 200 watches someday. I just dont sell them.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I just looked through a bunch of pics of Steinhart watches that I had saved... and I came to the following conclusion, with the aid of concomitant analogy.

Their earlier models - when they were blatantly making replicas (to no-one's consternation apparently, because... Swiss): They're goodlooking. 
Schwingworthy... like Stormy - in her prime. Fake AF, but eminently b*nkable.
And like Stormy's good looks in her prime, Steinharts' best looking models are all gone.

But even if they were still available, I just don't wanna pay what they're asking... for the same reason I wouldn't wanna buy Stormy nice things. 
Don't wanna spend that kind of $$$ for a few b*nkings.
Or visit her at the hospital if she got sick with some throat infection. Eewoo.

Christmas? Meet the family? Hey-yull nuh. Fuggedaboudid.


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> I confess to not being a fan of Patina, and absolutely abhoring fuax patina, yet loving the fact that my oldest watch (1967) has yellowed lume, that doesnt work, but looks cool.


100%! *Fuax patina* is just as poor taste as *ezrats covfefe* or a Swat chomage.

:-s Eh... in fact, I never heard of that Patina brand; is it a spin-off of Parnis? A sort of Patek Philippino?


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I bragged about reducing my collection drastically earlier this year. I sold watches. But I bought more. 4 on pre-Order/pending delivery ... still wearing 3 watches most of the time (alternating, that is). 




Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

I have no clue what tapatalk is and too lazy to Google it.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

I think Invicta designers (do they exist?) are from another planet with 1/3 of Earth gravity.
Wtf, 52-53mm diameter watches? I have nothing against the brand, but when I accidentally like one of their watches I realize I have to wear it on my leg. :think:


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

TheJohnP said:


> I have no clue what tapatalk is and too lazy to Google it.


I was too lazy for quite some time. But it has changed my life. Not sure if that's good.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

If I remembered (or had written it down) my password from long ago I'd be here on Tapatalk. But instead I can only get here on the computer.
I wasted an entire bottle of Rit Yellow Dye trying to turn a red NATO orange. I failed. Who'd have ever thought it would be so hard to get a 20mm Orange NATO?
If I could use a credit card it would be easy. But I don't have a credit card. And can't use the bank card because every dang dollar is needed for house note, electric bill etc. 

Oh yeah, life goes on. Long after the thrill of living is gone.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Ian_61 said:


> I've read some say that they need to be big for legibility purposes, and others state that people have gotten "bigger" lately.


I don't want to disagree, but I HAVE noticed over the last couple of months that people have indeed gotten bigger.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I have three new watches. Two came in today, one tomorrow, and one at the end of the month. I'm feeling a little glutted at the moment. But enjoying them. Wearing the two in rotation tonight and the third one... oh my.... perhaps humans should have had a third or fourth arm?


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

So, im planning on ordering a new watch in 2 weeks. The problem is, trying to decide between a SKX009, a SRPB43/SARY075, or a SARY055. why does Seiko have to make so many good watches?????


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> So, im planning on ordering a new watch in 2 weeks. The problem is, trying to decide between a SKX009, a SRPB43/SARY075, or a SARY055. why does Seiko have to make so many good watches?????


You have it all wrong. You are supposed to buy them all :-!


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

Bigger in *months*? Damn, you must be in the midst of a serious obesity epidemic there in the UK! 😋



Peteworrall said:


> I don't want to disagree, but I HAVE noticed over the last couple of months that people have indeed gotten bigger.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> You have it all wrong. You are supposed to buy them all :-!


Well eventually i will. Duh.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> I have three new watches. Two came in today, one tomorrow, and one at the end of the month.


Isn't that four?

Or is this some type of watch collecting hack that makes you think you don't have as many watches as you do?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

twss never gets old. Patina is good. Well done forced patina is awesome. The look without the wait. I don’t get the BFD about solid end links? “Dude, I can see your sporting hollow end links!” Said no one. Ever.


IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I have four this month and one overhanging with no due date. The first two, I'm alternating today. I got them yesterday. 

I'm also awaiting the DHL express truck for the third one just now. It's out for delivery on the truck. Here's hoping that it will come soon. 

The fourth, will be at the end of the month. 

The fifth.... well.... the AD will tell me when it is ready. It's hard to squirrel away funds in PP while waiting for it. There are so many other watches I want to buy and try.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I got my DHL delivery. So that's that for the while.

But I just realized that I don't like waiting for preorders and orders for months at end. With that said, I am done with those.

Famous last words. But really.

- - - Updated - - -

I got my DHL delivery. So that's that for the while.

But I just realized that I don't like waiting for preorders and orders for months at end. With that said, I am done with those.

Famous last words. But really.


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm in the middle of a purge and am quite enjoying it. Should be down to 6 (+2) The 2 I'm not counting are a Timex digital for true beater status when I need it and my Fenix 5 which is solely used for the GPS on my runs. Coming from around 14 I'm looking forward to it.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Elfer996 said:


> I don't get the BFD about solid end links? "Dude, I can see your sporting hollow end links!" Said no one. Ever.


Folded end links rattle. And they get 'baggy' over time. Not cool.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Damn. Bought another watch. 


Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> I have four this month and one overhanging with no due date. The first two, I'm alternating today. I got them yesterday.
> 
> I'm also awaiting the DHL express truck for the third one just now. It's out for delivery on the truck. Here's hoping that it will come soon.
> 
> ...


That's five.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

nyamoci said:


> I'm in the middle of a purge and am quite enjoying it. Should be down to 6 (+2) The 2 I'm not counting are a Timex digital for true beater status when I need it and my Fenix 5 which is solely used for the GPS on my runs. Coming from around 14 I'm looking forward to it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Two do not count. Keep the hacks coming.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

PetWatch said:


> That's five.


Four definite. One maybe so I count as four total. At least this month. The fifth one..... maybe.... I'll believe it when I see it.

- - - Updated - - -



PetWatch said:


> That's five.


Four definite. One maybe so I count as four total. At least this month. The fifth one..... maybe.... I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## MichealChang (Mar 28, 2016)

Just happened. I was about to throw a box out of the house but something made me want to check inside it.


Found my old Victorinox watch from way back to my uni days (YAY!) which I've totally forgotten about.


I have still no idea what model it is since it was given to me.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

MichealChang said:


> Just happened. I was about to throw a box out of the house but something made me want to check inside it.
> 
> Found my old Victorinox watch from way back to my uni days (YAY!) which I've totally forgotten about.
> 
> I have still no idea what model it is since it was given to me.


Try this Victorinox watch database:

https://www.watchhunter.org/watch-catalog-reference-library/victorinox-swiss-army-watch-identifier


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

cel4145 said:


> Try this Victorinox watch database:
> 
> https://www.watchhunter.org/watch-catalog-reference-library/victorinox-swiss-army-watch-identifier


Thanks for this, that is a great resource! I was able to identify a watch I was gifted a while ago and could never find a model name or number.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I don’t like brown as a color on the watch body. Case, bezel, dial, hand: no bueno. Straps? For sure. Great color. 

I used to despise black rubber (tropics!) - but during this hot summer really grew fond of it. 

There go the principles....


Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm interested in a small seconds watch. And have discovered an affordable way to get there. Timex Expedition Chrono does it.
But if they don't have it at Wal-Mart I don't know when I might act upon it...


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

Poor Old Dave said:


> I'm interested in a small seconds watch. And have discovered an affordable way to get there. Timex Expedition Chrono does it.
> But if they don't have it at Wal-Mart I don't know when I might act upon it...


Which one is small second? Please post link or picture...


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

PanKorop said:


> Which one is small second? Please post link or picture...


For example


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

I confess that I finally tried on a true icon, the Speedy Pro, and was impressed. $5000 impressed? That's another question. I just don't think I can do it. I do love it though but the value proposition it does NOT represent has me looking at the affordables yet again with a fonder eye.

My pics and wrist


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

jkpa said:


> I confess that I finally tried on a true icon, the Speedy Pro, and was impressed. $5000 impressed? That's another question. I just don't think I can do it. I do love it though but the value proposition it does NOT represent has me looking at the affordables yet again with a fonder eye.
> 
> My pics and wrist


Value today, not.
But, design-wise (mechanics were rather standard), a true trendsetter in the 60's.
This is what gives the original its value to collectors - not to be confused with hoarders.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Timex Expedition Chrono uses small seconds. Supposedly it only does 30 minutes. But I could see myself yanking the big second hand off of it.


----------



## MichealChang (Mar 28, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> Try this Victorinox watch database:
> 
> https://www.watchhunter.org/watch-catalog-reference-library/victorinox-swiss-army-watch-identifier


Sweet. It's actually a Victorinox Peak 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Ive come to realize i am more attacted to sports/sporty/sporting watches than dress watches. I need a dress watch though...... so i need to find a sporty dress watch.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Real life again....
In 2016 I bumped the back of another vehicle. A lawsuit is pending on it. 
The insurance company I had at the time says they will have an attorney at no cost to me fight it on my behalf.
I've made it perfectly clear I have not two nickels to rub together.

We'll see where it goes from here but I don't see buying any more watches for quite some time.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

When I wear a smartwatch or a quartz, I find I still make an involuntary wrist shake as if to keep a rotor moving.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

When I walk with an automatic on I find myself moving my arms a bit more vigorously. Then I feel self-conscious.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I was considering a new plan, using old WRUW shots to determine what watch to wear. That way, I could recycle wrist shots with the correct date. It turns out that I have NO shots of any watch showing the 23rd of any month.

The wheels fell off that plan pretty quickly.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I walk fast and swing my arms as if I'm wearing an automatic when in actuality I'm wearing quartz. Long ingrained habits die hard.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I used to think people who complained about chopped off numbers on a dial were just being picky - until I recently tried on a watch with the top half of the 6 cut off (effectively making it a zero) to accommodate a date window.

It hurt my eyes to look at it. Watch was perfect for me apart from that, but I knew I wouldn't be able to live with it, so I walked away.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm never buying another NATO w/sewn keepers. They always have sharp edges & I don't abuse my straps enough for heat welded keepers to be a problem. This while I'm currently wearing a "high-end" NATO. I even used an iron (cover it w/foil) on the back to smooth the edges out but it didn't totally eradicate the problem.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Anglo Irish said:


> I used to think people who complained about chopped off numbers on a dial were just being picky - until I recently tried on a watch with the top half of the 6 cut off (effectively making it a zero) to accommodate a date window.
> 
> It hurt my eyes to look at it. Watch was perfect for me apart from that, but I knew I wouldn't be able to live with it, so I walked away.


I don't know who invented this solution, but clearly it's the one „feature" that makes a watch unwearable to me. Be it a low-ball micro or the most expensive watch. It so disturbs my sense for aesthetics, that I immediately have to run away from this.

Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Not really watch related, but im sure some here can relate...... 


So, im 37, and i still refer to myself as a dumbass kid..... but i am far from being a kid. Yet, i dont feel like, or act like a middle aged man, am i alone in feeling this way? When does one stop being a dimbass kid, and become a "adult" whatever the hell that means.....


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Not really watch related, but im sure some here can relate......
> 
> So, im 37, and i still refer to myself as a dumbass kid..... but i am far from being a kid. Yet, i dont feel like, or act like a middle aged man, am i alone in feeling this way? When does one stop being a dimbass kid, and become a "adult" whatever the hell that means.....


I think Creedence Clearwater Revival sang it best, some day never comes


----------



## bsenn (Mar 7, 2017)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Not really watch related, but im sure some here can relate......
> 
> So, im 37, and i still refer to myself as a dumbass kid..... but i am far from being a kid. Yet, i dont feel like, or act like a middle aged man, am i alone in feeling this way? When does one stop being a dimbass kid, and become a "adult" whatever the hell that means.....


Yeah, I'm 50 - and still a dumbass kid. I suspect it's because we'll never catch up in age to those adults we look up to.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

My 53 year old cousin once said, when the 75 year old relatives left, "The grownups are gone! Let's roll a fatty!"

Sheesh. Dumbass kids...

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> So, im 37, and i still refer to myself as a dumbass kid..... but i am far from being a kid. Yet, i dont feel like, or act like a middle aged man, am i alone in feeling this way? *When does one stop being a dimbass kid, and become a "adult"* whatever the hell that means.....


My mum's 80, and she says she's not there yet


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Not really watch related, but im sure some here can relate......
> 
> So, im 37, and i still refer to myself as a dumbass kid..... but i am far from being a kid. Yet, i dont feel like, or act like a middle aged man, am i alone in feeling this way? When does one stop being a dimbass kid, and become a "adult" whatever the hell that means.....


No. Also have the same thing - never "grown out of..." all the crap I like .... drives my Mrs mad 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Not really watch related, but im sure some here can relate......
> 
> So, im 37, and i still refer to myself as a dumbass kid..... but i am far from being a kid. Yet, i dont feel like, or act like a middle aged man, am i alone in feeling this way? When does one stop being a dimbass kid, and become a "adult" whatever the hell that means.....


Totally.

I mean Im 34, married since a few years, own a f** house I have to maintain and on top we have a 4 month old daughter. A few days ago I asked myself: "When did I became such a grown up ... and yet I dont feel like it. At all". It really is weird to grow old(er) :x


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> No. Also have the same thing - never "grown out of..." all the crap I like .... drives my Mrs mad
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine too! I'm going to be 51 in a few days and if I acted my age I would have grown out of this watch obsession.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Poerger said:


> Totally.
> 
> I mean Im 34, married since a few years, own a f** house I have to maintain and on top we have a 4 month old daughter. A few days ago I asked myself: "When did I became such a grown up ... and yet I dont feel like it. At all". It really is weird to grow old(er) :x


Similar here. Wife, mortgage, two kids, career. I still feel like an imposter though.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Bradjhomes said:


> Similar here. Wife, mortgage, two kids, career. I still feel like an imposter though.


Just wait until you're in your sixties - and still feel the same.....

Deep self analysis years ago determined that I got to 18-19 years of age and stayed there!!! You will realise of course, that there are some significant plus points to this state of being........

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

I don't believe in the supernatural but for the last few months someone or something is whispering in my head that I should start saving for an omega speedmaster as a long term investment. I am really scared.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Not really watch related, but im sure some here can relate......
> 
> So, im 37, and i still refer to myself as a dumbass kid..... but i am far from being a kid. Yet, i dont feel like, or act like a middle aged man, am i alone in feeling this way? When does one stop being a dimbass kid, and become a "adult" whatever the hell that means.....


I think at about the same time your second childhood rolls around... meaning eternal dumbass kid


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

helibg said:


> I don't believe in the supernatural but for the last few months someone or something is whispering in my head that I should start saving for an omega speedmaster as a long term investment. I am really scared.


Saving up for it is good. Thinking of it as an investment is not.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Came to find out that my love of a good deal ($65 for NIB direct from Invicta with a NH35 movement) and pride for the country of my birth outweighs my general disdain of the submariner style dive watch.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

It's relatively easy to be rid of the wing on the second hand. And a tiny hole or two gets rid of the Invicta

Voila

Invicta Remnants by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Why do folks here list a watch for sale and only post one picture? IMO, if you're listing anything over $50 take more than one picture for Cripe's sake. 

I read those ads like this in my head, "I listed this watch and I want $$$ and here is the only photo I'm posting."


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Not really watch related, but im sure some here can relate......
> 
> So, im 37, and i still refer to myself as a dumbass kid..... but i am far from being a kid. Yet, i dont feel like, or act like a middle aged man, am i alone in feeling this way? When does one stop being a dimbass kid, and become a "adult" whatever the hell that means.....


You say it like it's something bad, but I should be so lucky... I'm a grumpy old man and I have been one since I was a young teenager - some 35 years ago. So stop complaining - it's my job!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Good to know im not the only one! I will contuine on with my childish ways, until i end up hospitalized or worse..... lol


----------



## MichealChang (Mar 28, 2016)

helibg said:


> I don't believe in the supernatural but for the last few months someone or something is whispering in my head that I should start saving for an omega speedmaster as a long term investment. I am really scared.


Could be worse.

"Psst. Hey. You never actually own a Patek Phillipe. You merely look after it for the next generation"


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

MichealChang said:


> Could be worse.
> 
> "Psst. Hey. You never actually own a Patek Phillipe. You merely look after it for the next generation"


Even the dark satanic forces that whisper in my head aren't that delusional. They wouldn't want me going to prison trying to rob a Patek showroom when they can keep milking me for affordables.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

MichealChang said:


> Could be worse.
> 
> "Psst. Hey. You never actually own a Patek Phillipe. You merely look after it for the next generation"


"You never actually own an SKX009. You merely look after it for the guy you will later regret flipping it to."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I have a desire for a small seconds watch. Could be quartz. Could be cheap. Keep in mind I can't order one up.
Wish in one hand and **** in the other and see which one fills up first.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Damn double post.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Poor Old Dave said:


> Damn double post.


The double post curse: the one confession in this thread that gets 100% agreement from everyone! :-!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

I collect photos. When I see an interesting watch, a flashy car or a colorful sunset online while surfing the iPad, I screenshot it. 

Have a large file of amazing pictures on my Dropbox.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> I collect photos. When I see an interesting watch, a flashy car or a colorful sunset online while surfing the iPad, I screenshot it.
> 
> Have a large file of amazing pictures on my Dropbox.


You tease


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Will this hideous NATO strap hype ever end? I get that you can match the colors on the dial with a textile strap quite easily - yes. But the excess of strap and hardware, folding, backfolding, folding up and adding this visual extra at 12 - man!! I am not judging. There are nato combos and all that look quite good and well executed. But every time I tried it out myself I felt like handcuffed with pink fleece handcuffs...




Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Will this hideous NATO strap hype ever end? I get that you can match the colors on the dial with a textile strap quite easily - yes. But the excess of strap and hardware, folding, backfolding, folding up and adding this visual extra at 12 - man!! I am not judging. There are nato combos and all that look quite good and well executed. But every time I tried it out myself I felt like handcuffed with pink fleece handcuffs...


What were you trying to pair a pink fleece NATO with?


----------



## MichealChang (Mar 28, 2016)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> "You never actually own an SKX009. You merely look after it for the guy you will later regret flipping it to."


Right on the money


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> I collect photos. When I see an interesting watch, a flashy car or a colorful sunset online while surfing the iPad, I screenshot it.
> 
> Have a large file of amazing pictures on my Dropbox.


Is that photo collection as large as your watch collection?


----------



## Pacific Time Standard (Jul 11, 2018)

I plan water activities for entire family and I when on vacation just so I can get my Diver wet and feel good about its water resistance...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I want to thank Mike for this Orange Silicon strap! It rather matches the second hand on this Timex.

Cream Timex on Orange Silicon by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

eljay said:


> What were you trying to pair a pink fleece NATO with?


Damnit!! Wrong thread. I mean...wrong forum!! Oh snap!



Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Poor Old Dave said:


> I want to thank Mike for this Orange Silicon strap! It rather matches the second hand on this Timex.
> 
> Cream Timex on Orange Silicon by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


Glad you like it and it puts a smile on your face, Dave. It looks better on that Timex than on any watch I currently own; that's for sure. In fact, the last watch of mine that looked OK on it was this old Caravelle:







....and it didn't look nearly as good as on that Timex. Enjoy!


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Pacific Time Standard said:


> I plan water activities for entire family and I when on vacation just so I can get my Diver wet and feel good about its water resistance...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Congratulations, this is one of the best confessions I've seen in some time.

"The soul has greater need of the ideal than of the real. It is by the real that we exist. It is by the ideal that we live." ~Victor Hugo


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I've run completely out of ideals. I just put one foot in front of the other and try to keep moving. The more money I manage to make is gone before it gets here.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

I saw someone in the subway wearing a watch with a broken/missing crown and I said nothing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Whenever an account on Instagram follows me that looks like it's either shady or promoting outright counterfeits, I'll report it for spam instantly. I've gotten several accounts banned. I have no mercy.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Maybe not a _watch_ confession, but a watch _forum_ confession:

I only recently joined up here. Up until now, I've only regularly participated in one other forum on the internet. It has never had a "like" feature.

The confession: I've received 10x as many likes here as I've given because, even when I like a post, it doesn't occur to me to "like" it.

I promise to try to do better.


----------



## BrownBear (Aug 29, 2018)

Collecting watches, even the affordable ones, are a hobby for boring people. We, and to a certain extent me, are no different with streetwear scene. We bought things to express ourselves just because we are too boring inside. We can choose to create paintings, music, even a ...... poetry. But somehow we choose collecting watches.

We collect watches because we are too lazy to bother making ourselves interesting. We choose the watches to tell stories of what we are, and even then watches tells that story badly.


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

I went in to full-blown-claustrophobic-panic mode the first time I tried to take my INOX off and couldn't undo the clasp for about 20 seconds.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

BrownBear said:


> Collecting watches, even the affordable ones, are a hobby for boring people. We, and to a certain extent me, are no different with streetwear scene. We bought things to express ourselves just because we are too boring inside. We can choose to create paintings, music, even a ...... poetry. But somehow we choose collecting watches.
> 
> We collect watches because we are too lazy to bother making ourselves interesting. We choose the watches to tell stories of what we are, and even then watches tells that story badly.


I collect watches because they are super cool, therefore I instantly become super cool too.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

For years I confused Orvis with Oris and thought, wow the camping company makes nice watches 

IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I don’t care if I’m boring as long as I’m not bored. 


Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

If and when I ever get bored or boring collecting watches, I'm gonna become a troll-bear..........


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Ragl said:


> If and when I ever get bored or boring collecting watches, I'm gonna become a troll-bOar..........


Fixed.

Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I like Timex for Indiglo. But I have a Weekender that I opened up to remove the second hand. After that the crown won't pop back out to turn Indiglo off.
Just had the back off again and with it off it pops out every time. Just put the back on and it sticks again. No notch in the back. I don't get it.


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Every time I see someone make a terrible argument or say something completely untrue (or based on terrible logic), I’m tempted to respond. But I find it difficult to argue with stupid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

After recently buying a Seiko SRPA21, a SRPC91, a SRPB99, and a SRP315, I realized I could have bought the watch I really want. The SBBN033. Who knows, maybe I'l have a going out of business "Fire Sale" and offload them at some point in the future. Maybe.


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

jsohal said:


> Every time I see someone make a terrible argument or say something completely untrue (or based on terrible logic), I'm tempted to respond. But I find it difficult to argue with stupid.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No you don't.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Got that darn weekender to act right!


----------



## Derek411 (Dec 12, 2015)

After putting an oyster bracelet on my SKX007 I now believe it should have came as standard.

*mic drop*


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I recently passed my half century so I decided to completely not act my age and got a chunky, loud orange watch:


----------



## bsenn (Mar 7, 2017)

Whenever I see YMMV I get hungry, as in my mind it sounds like Yum.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Rocat said:


> After recently buying a Seiko SRPA21, a SRPC91, a SRPB99, and a SRP315, I realized I could have bought the watch I really want. The SBBN033. Who knows, maybe I'l have a going out of business "Fire Sale" and offload them at some point in the future. Maybe.


Sure sure. Seiko divers are basically crack.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

What a clusterfuge. We got a new 1000W Microwave without a driveshaft. We also got a new 900W Microwave with a shaft. The shaft from our dead 750W would work in the 1000W but it turned a small dish and it's a bigger oven. The old 750W piece would not work in the 900W oven. If it had all the trouble would be over.

My confession is it is very hard to do stuff with 9 dogs standing around watching.


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

I moved into a new house last week. The house has been vacant for a while and the garden is overgrown.

Whilst wondering around the plot yesterday, I found a 2' deep hole covered by undergrowth with my left foot....and went over and broke my ankle.

I confess that after I fell over and was in considerable pain, my first thought was to examine the Omega Planet Ocean I was wearing for scratches following the fall.

Omega is ok, ankle, not so much 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

First post in a while, but a confession is needed. 

Just got back from visiting my parents in Lancaster County, PA. Was there helping take care of my mom who's battling some health issues. Anyway, decided to spend an evening with some old friends, which naturally included alcohol. Had a few too many, and as we WISers are wont to do, I found myself drunk browsing watchrecon and eBay. 

Well, I'm now the proud owner of an Orange Samurai. Should be here in a few days. At least I was aware enough, despite my inebriated state, to input the eBay coupon code for an additional 15% off. 

If you find yourself in western Wisconsin or the Minneapolis/St. Paul areas and see a guy in his early 40s with an orange watch and wearing a Wu-Tang Clan t-shirt (a drunken Amazon purchase of mine a few months ago) feel free to to say hi. My name is Joe.


----------



## MichealChang (Mar 28, 2016)

Rodeojones said:


> *Wu-Tang Clan t-shirt* (a drunken Amazon purchase of mine a few months ago) feel free to to say hi. My name is Joe.


Best T-shirt purchase? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

This morning, my wife shocked me by telling me that she liked my grey watch. 

That's the good news.

The bad news is she said you need to stop getting more watch straps. I think she's getting wise to me.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> This morning, my wife shocked me by telling me that she liked my grey watch.
> 
> That's the good news.
> 
> The bad news is she said you need to stop getting more watch straps. I think she's getting wise to me.


Yep. When I slowed down on watch purchases I accelerated on strap purchases. Now, instead of her thinking my watch buying is out of control, she wonders why anyone could ever need so many different straps. I confess that it is true that I have "Christmas colored" NATOs that sit there 12 months out of the year without wear. I can see that seems ridiculous.

So, I decided not to impulse buy any more straps. Two days after my "last" strap purchase I impulse bought a Sinn. Oh well. I could say "I tried" but that would be self-deception. I didn't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Had a filing cabinet tip over so I decided it needs a wall anchor. Got the cabinet emptied and moved but then couldn't find the anchors, which are just woven nylon straps that you screw into both the wall and the furniture.

Hm, woven nylon straps... I do have a LOT of those...

Yes, long neglected NATOs make perfectly serviceable furniture anchors.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

When I go through my watchbox, I find perfectly sound and attractive watches that I forgot I owned. How many have I forgotten? Not sure I'm willing to confess that. :-d


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I just killed a Timex. Well, the movement is ok. But the crystal is HISTORY!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Despite a few really nice non-affordables still calling me, I'm hearing their calls fade more and more and the loud hum of affordables calling me back in where I belong. After finding some super deals this week on the Bay, my belief that "the best" watches are the affordables rings truer and truer. I recent tried on a grail and while very nice, the amount you'll spend on branding and history is just too much to make it worth it for me. The good news is that I've saved up quite a bit in the hunt for "the one", that I can now, free of anxiety of making a bad choice, use that money to enjoy a larger variety of watches that otherwise would have been overlooked. 

I also confess that I spend too much time looking for "the next watch" than I should. I don't really buy a lot, but I browse a lot.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

jkpa said:


> I also confess that I spend too much time looking for "the next watch" than I should. I don't really buy a lot, but I browse a lot.


Since I find that the hunt is often better than the kill, this is a way for me to keep my purchases down.

Well this and being broke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Anybody can say broke. But you'd need to be me to understand completely.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> This morning, my wife shocked me by telling me that she liked my grey watch.


My wife did the same recently. I was wearing a newly-acquired MWW Iconik 2, which is their waffle-dialed Explorer 6350 homage, and I've been waffling (!) on it. A quick glance at the dial, and I knew it was the gilt hands - they're in her preferred color spectrum (last time she did this was with a Seagull 1963 on an olive nato). I mentioned the waffle dial, which she had noticed, and the sandwich lume markers, which she hadn't.

She only wears an Apple Watch now, and has an assortment of covers and straps/bracelets for it - some of the bracelets cost more than many of my watches!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Rodeojones said:


> First post in a while, but a confession is needed.
> 
> Just got back from visiting my parents in Lancaster County, PA. Was there helping take care of my mom who's battling some health issues. Anyway, decided to spend an evening with some old friends, which naturally included alcohol. Had a few too many, and as we WISers are wont to do, I found myself drunk browsing watchrecon and eBay.
> 
> ...


Wu Tang forever!


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm 44 years old and I can't swim, nor do I have any desire to learn.

I am deathly afraid of water, so much so that I hate taking showers and standing in the rain.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

OSUMBA2003 said:


> I'm 44 years old and I can't swim, nor do I have any desire to learn.
> 
> I am deathly afraid of water, so much so that I hate taking showers and standing in the rain.


You need a dive watch. All of mine have stayed dry their whole lives.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

OSUMBA2003 said:


> I'm 44 years old and I can't swim, nor do I have any desire to learn.
> 
> I am deathly afraid of water, so much so that I hate taking showers and standing in the rain.


How many divers do you own. Also, you might have rabies. Hydrophobia in rabid humans is a wild thing to see.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> Had a filing cabinet tip over so I decided it needs a wall anchor. Got the cabinet emptied and moved but then couldn't find the anchors, which are just woven nylon straps that you screw into both the wall and the furniture.
> 
> Hm, woven nylon straps... I do have a LOT of those...
> 
> Yes, long neglected NATOs make perfectly serviceable furniture anchors.


This is great!! Classic. I did the same thing when I lived in California, a place known for its seismography. It's ingenious that we arrived at the same solution to a simple problem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

jkpa said:


> Despite a few really nice non-affordables still calling me, I'm hearing their calls fade more and more and the loud hum of affordables calling me back in where I belong. After finding some super deals this week on the Bay, my belief that "the best" watches are the affordables rings truer and truer. I recent tried on a grail and while very nice, the amount you'll spend on branding and history is just too much to make it worth it for me. The good news is that I've saved up quite a bit in the hunt for "the one", that I can now, free of anxiety of making a bad choice, use that money to enjoy a larger variety of watches that otherwise would have been overlooked.
> 
> I also confess that I spend too much time looking for "the next watch" than I should. I don't really buy a lot, but I browse a lot.


You are not alone.

I have a couple of watches that punch above the affordable range.

I've decided that those couple are good enough for me. I've put all my effort lately into getting some of my seikos in order and flipping some watches I no longer need.

My revelation came when I realized that I could be walking down the street wearing any one of my watches and nobody around me would give a damn what it was. That fact, coupled with the knowledge that the barrier between affordable and not affordable is completely and utterly artificial sold me on the idea you have that my affordable autos and quartz's are the way to go.

Of course, I'm not a Wall Street banker. Maybe the unaffordable watches have some other utilitarian gain for those folks who fly in those circles. I don't, so it makes no real difference to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Poor Old Dave said:


> Anybody can say broke. But you'd need to be me to understand completely.


Tell me about it. I had to sell the spare Bentley the other day as our chef cut his hand last year when he was preparing our filét d'ostrich, and sued us. The bloody cheek of it. The whole experience very nearly took the shine off our trip to the villa in Tuscany.

Ah, I'm just kidding of course - the villa is just OUTSIDE Tuscany.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

I am thankful that many watches wear too small on me (I am 6'7" 280lbs). Otherwise, my collection would be twice as big as it is now.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

I never liked Keaperdick, and I'm too old to give a damn if Nike sponsors him. I don't give a damn wither if Emi em and MGK have a rap better, neither of them can touch LL Cool J. All I really care about is getting my truck working right, and buying a cocktail time.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> I never liked Keaperdick, and I'm too old to give a damn if Nike sponsors him. I don't give a damn wither if Emi em and MGK have a rap better, neither of them can touch LL Cool J. All I really care about is getting my truck working right, and buying a cocktail time.


Never liked Kaepernick either. I DO want to see Eminem slaughter MGK though. LL had some good ones back in the day. And My SARB065 might be my favorite watch I own. It gets more wrist time than my Aqua Terra by a long shot.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

After being a fan of divers for so long, I just sold my last one. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Well, maybe the orange Samurai isn't happening after all. Just my luck that I drunk bid on a watch, win it for a great price, get excited for its arrival, only to have the seller not ship and not respond to messages for 8 days.

(I'm aware this isn't a confession, but more of a rant. Apologies.)


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Poor Old Dave woke up in a very foul mood this morning. His Blue Timex Expedition which looks so good one an Orange NATO went out today on a Black NATO.
I just used some of my Publishers Clearing House points trying to win gift cards. Expect NOTHING to come from it.
I would boor you with the story of my life but won't.


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

Yesterday after leaving home, realized halfway through the drive to work that I had left my cell phone my desk, still plugged into the charger and all. But, my watch was on my wrist.

Priorities, huh?


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Sometimes I charge my lume with my phone light just before I go outside for a smoke at night because I like looking at the supercharged lume. I really need to quit smoking. That would mean more watch money.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Rodeojones said:


> Well, maybe the orange Samurai isn't happening after all. Just my luck that I drunk bid on a watch, win it for a great price, get excited for its arrival, only to have the seller not ship and not respond to messages for 8 days.
> 
> (I'm aware this isn't a confession, but more of a rant. Apologies.)


Seller shipped the watch! Reported the item as not shipped on eBay and within an hour it was at the post office and I had tracking info. Crazy how a seller has no time to ship it, or even reply to a couple messages, for a week and a half. But when eBay gets involved and they have three days to resolve the situation or be forced to refund the money, they miraculously have time to get to the post office.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I swing my left arm more than my right when I walk. That makes me feel stupid.

Then I notice I'm doing it even though I'm wearing a quartz watch. That makes me feel really stupid.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> I swing my left arm more than my right when I walk. That makes me feel stupid.
> Then I notice I'm doing it even though I'm wearing a quartz watch. That makes me feel really stupid.


Hey, O! Put a FitBit on your right arm and link it to you health insurance. That'll even it out.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

1. ) aw hell naw. I don't want my insurance cancelling on me and 

2. ) no BT devices at work, so smartwatches, fitness trackers and even some Casios are right out.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

OvrSteer said:


> I swing my left arm more than my right when I walk. That makes me feel stupid.


I've always sort of flipped my wrist to get my watch to get it back in a comfortable position.

Once I was driving a step van*, and a guy waved at me. Took me a second to realize he thought I'd waved at HIM.

But the flipping thing has utility now that I've discovered automatics.

*it was a personal vehicle because I just loved how quirky that thing was.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I hate enhanced mobile view of this forum. I wish WUS would get the hint from the number of people declining this “view” and stop shoving it down our throats.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I hate enhanced mobile view of this forum. I wish WUS would get the hint from the number of people declining this “view” and stop shoving it down our throats.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

I accidentally bought a watch today.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Still haven't sold a watch, ever. Laziness? Procrastination? Not sure but the cost to build my current 42 watch 'sell' pile is $12,152.87
It was 46 but I recently pulled 4 back out. 

I did go about 8 months without buying anything. Mostly to confirm that I could stop buying if I wanted to. I never stopped looking, just buying. I went on a $6,351 binge for 10 more recently. Not sure what triggered it other than wanting them. The 20% ebay coupon possibly but I'd passed on the two previous coupons so :-s

10 purchased in 5 days:

Seiko SDGM003 'Grand Cocktail'
Edox Grand Ocean Chronometer 
Seiko 5 Sports SRP483 Orange Monster
Alpina 'BlackStar' Pilot Auto-Chrono
Seiko SRPC95 Orange Turtle
Seiko SZSC005 Green Monster
Seiko SRPC93 Save the Ocean Samurai
Oris Artilier 73376704051MB
Seiko SBDC053
Oris Aquis Source of Life

No regrets on the ones that have landed so far. The Alpina, green monster, and STO Sammy are damn good looking. Seikos have been lined up perfectly but still waiting on the orange ones and the SBDC053

Total watch count: 144


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> Still haven't sold a watch, ever. Laziness? Procrastination? Not sure but the cost to build my current 42 watch 'sell' pile is $12,152.87
> It was 46 but I recently pulled 4 back out.
> 
> I did go about 8 months without buying anything. Mostly to confirm that I could stop buying if I wanted to. I never stopped looking, just buying. I went on a $6,351 binge for 10 more recently. Not sure what triggered it other than wanting them. The 20% ebay coupon possibly but I'd passed on the two previous coupons so :-s
> ...


I gotta remember this post for when someone tells me I have a watch problem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Tanker G1 said:


> Still haven't sold a watch, ever. Laziness? Procrastination? Not sure but the cost to build my current 42 watch 'sell' pile is $12,152.87
> It was 46 but I recently pulled 4 back out.


I'll give you fiddy bucks for the lot of them, sight unseen!


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> I hate enhanced mobile view of this forum. I wish WUS would get the hint from the number of people declining this "view" and stop shoving it down our throats.


Have a thousand complimentary likes for being spot on. There's just no functionality in the mobile view.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

AAAARRRGGGHHH!!!!!









I saw uvalaw's Deep Blue Sea Quest's 6 minutes after he posted them this morning. I knew I should have bought either the blue or black one. But Nooooo, I had to go and mow the lawn. Now they are all sold.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

I recently discovered that I'd misplaced two watches and had no clue what had become of them. :-s

Fortunately found them today. b-)


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> I recently discovered that I'd misplaced two watches and had no clue what had become of them. :-s
> 
> Fortunately found them today. b-)


It's like Christmas ain't it?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Rocat said:


> AAAARRRGGGHHH!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 13462003
> 
> ...


Haha I snatched up the white one the second I saw them. Next time you'll get it!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

jkpa said:


> Haha I snatched up the white one the second I saw them. Next time you'll get it!


I stared at the black and blue versions for a minute. Then my daughter came into the room and wanted to play Roblox. Instead of telling her to wait a minute, I said o.k. and went out and mowed the yard. Oh well, I'll probably just buy the matte green Master1000 instead as I no longer have a green dialed watch but I have plenty of black and blue dialed watches.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Sooooooo. . . I have been trying to lose weight (aka beer belly) before an upcoming Hawaii trip and have been tremendously successful. An unanticipated consequence to this is that ALL my watches on bracelet have gone from goldilocks to flopper and I can't get the right configuration of links and micro adjustments now. 
After Hawaii, time to put that weight back on. Just in time for my wedding lol.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

I confess

that I love to buy low priced watches from AliX
that I don't care much about the movement but care very much about the design of a watch
that I love Nato straps
that I think watches are the only costume jewellery for men
that I think no mass production watch is worth more than €300.00, except it's made of pure platinum or kryptonite
that I do not have any issues to wear quartz watches
that I'd prefer to buy 10 watches for €30.00 each than one for €300.00
that I like the look of Submariner and Daytona but don't understand the excitement about Rolex in general
that I own several homage watches 
that I even own a few replicas
that I do not like the look of AP watches


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

My watch fund has taken a significant hit lately due to golf related purchases. Unfortunately the funds are one and the same.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

I've been hanging around here for a few months. Reading a lot. Taking in information. Starting to think I'm all that.

My daughter was digging around in some box and found an old quartz ladies' watch that no one knew anything about. But she liked it. It obviously needed a battery. I can fix that.

Got the back off with no scratches. Put in a new battery. Went to put the back back on. And cracked the crystal. Dang.

Fortunately, it wouldn't keep keep time with the new battery, so I'm guessing it needs a movement. It's an odd shape, so it's going back in the box.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Dub Rubb said:


> Sooooooo. . . I have been trying to lose weight (aka beer belly) before an upcoming Hawaii trip and have been tremendously successful. An unanticipated consequence to this is that ALL my watches on bracelet have gone from goldilocks to flopper and I can't get the right configuration of links and micro adjustments now.
> After Hawaii, time to put that weight back on. Just in time for my wedding lol.


Or you could buy some straps?


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

OvrSteer said:


> Or you could buy some straps?


That brings me to my next confession. I like NATO straps. . . In pictures. I keep trying to convince myself that I like them, and have bought several to match several different watches. Cheap ones all the way up to seat belts and alpha sharks. I just can't do it. The extra material looks terrible no matter which way I fold it. I can almost get behind wearing them the alternate way where all the hardware and extra material is on the bottom of the wrist, but then it isn't comfortable.

All this, and guess what I was looking at purchasing again yesterday. . . More effing NATOs.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Dub Rubb said:


> That brings me to my next confession. I like NATO straps. . . In pictures. I keep trying to convince myself that I like them, and have bought several to match several different watches. Cheap ones all the way up to seat belts and alpha sharks. I just can't do it. The extra material looks terrible no matter which way I fold it. I can almost get behind wearing them the alternate way where all the hardware and extra material is on the bottom of the wrist, but then it isn't comfortable.
> 
> All this, and guess what I was looking at purchasing again yesterday. . . More effing NATOs.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


You want Erika's. All the strap and none of the excess flaps and hardware.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> The extra material looks terrible no matter which way I fold it. I can almost get behind wearing them the alternate way where all the hardware and extra material is on the bottom of the wrist, but then it isn't comfortable.
> 
> All this, and guess what I was looking at purchasing again yesterday. . . More effing NATOs.


Cut that extra bottom piece off. I had one that I liked. Except for that. It looked good with the watch but it was never comfortable. I decided that since I was never going to wear it anyway, I'd lose nothing by cutting the bottom flap off. Did that, and it was immediately comfortable, and now I like it and wear it.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Dub Rubb said:


> That brings me to my next confession. I like NATO straps. . . In pictures. I keep trying to convince myself that I like them, and have bought several to match several different watches. Cheap ones all the way up to seat belts and alpha sharks. I just can't do it. The extra material looks terrible no matter which way I fold it. I can almost get behind wearing them the alternate way where all the hardware and extra material is on the bottom of the wrist, but then it isn't comfortable.
> 
> All this, and guess what I was looking at purchasing again yesterday. . . More effing NATOs.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


Give me NATO straps any day of the week over a bracelet.

I also prefer the Borealis rubber dive straps to the new Seiko Silicone straps. Those Seiko's are soft and pliable but they put pressure on the sides of the wrist which makes them uncomfortable to me.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I MIGHT have the lower flap still intact on a NATO or two but for the most part they are GONE off my straps!
And quite frankly tucking the end back under at the first loop works perfectly well.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

I like NATOs just the way they are. You guys make me feel like a outlander for that....


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> I like NATOs just the way they are. You guys make me feel like a outlander for that....


If it helps, I tried one out again today, and found that if it is pretty snug, a lot of the "fluff" goes away and they look better. From top down, they look great. The sides. . .meh

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Women love Fluff


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Don’t forget, with NATOs, it doesn’t have to be a full strapadectomy to get rid of the annoying length
Just trim off what you don’t need, then use a coin as template for the new curved end, heatseal with a match/ lighter
Sorted!


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

Sometimes I buy watches only because I like their straps. I keep the strap and flip the watch. I can also buy a strap separately but that isn't half as much fun.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Don't forget, with NATOs, it doesn't have to be a full strapadectomy to get rid of the annoying length
> Just trim off what you don't need, then use a coin as template for the new curved end, heatseal with a match/ lighter
> Sorted!


I wish I could buy NATOs long enough to even tuck. Few are that long, and a few (Timex Weekender) aren't even long enough to fit.

But if you buy a long length NATO, most of those are sized for Sasquatch.

It's a lot of trial and error for me and the ones that have that goldilocks length tend to be my favorites.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

OvrSteer said:


> I wish I could buy NATOs long enough to even tuck. Few are that long, and a few (Timex Weekender) aren't even long enough to fit.
> 
> But if you buy a long length NATO, most of those are sized for Sasquatch.
> 
> It's a lot of trial and error for me and the ones that have that goldilocks length tend to be my favorites.


I find most 11" NATOs fit me just right, and I don't have much to tuck, I'll grab a pic at my lunch to show y'all


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I had a massive brain fart this morning. The floor machine was talking but I wasn't listening. I forgot to put the squeegee down to vacuum up the very much water it was putting down. I also neglected to load a box of pennies I was to sell to the store. I guess I'll tell her tomorrow I had 9-11 on my mind.
It sure felt like a Monday.


----------



## manser46 (Jan 16, 2015)

I have never purchased a watch based on cost or potential value down the road. My main focus is on the quality, fit and finish, and overall looks and presentation of the watch. I don't like NATO straps, find them uncomfortable. I prefer SS bracelets like the Oyster and Jubilee style, will wear a leather band but only if it comes with a deployant buckle, hate tang buckles.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> I find most 11" NATOs fit me just right, and I don't have much to tuck, I'll grab a pic at my lunch to show y'all


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

My confession: I'm stupid. 

Let me elaborate: I've ordered a strap from PacParts, internationally shipped. Today I received a confirmation with DHL tracking number - which means on arrival I will probably be asked to pay extra "taxes and handling" which I will decline 
What makes me stupid is the fact that a colleague of mine is flying tomorrow to the US, a fact I knew at the time of ordering, and I didn't ship to our NY office. Stupid, stupid, stupid.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

My confession: I'm stupid. 

Let me elaborate: I've ordered a strap from PacParts, internationally shipped. Today I received a confirmation with DHL tracking number - which means on arrival I will probably be asked to pay extra "taxes and handling" which I will decline 
What makes me stupid is the fact that a colleague of mine is flying tomorrow to the US, a fact I knew at the time of ordering, and I didn't ship to our NY office. Stupid, stupid, stupid.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

The first thing I did when I stepped into work today was take a lume shot.


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

Ok, I got two more...

-I've been wearing the same watch for almost a month now
-I just bought a UV flashlight for the soul purpose of charging the lume on my watch. I used to use my EDC-flashlight for this but it got to the point where I ran out of battery way too often when I actually needed the flashlight, so now that the days are getting shorter again something had to be done..


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

I confess I am in awe of the epic breadth of yankeexpress' collection.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> I confess I am in awe of the epic breadth of yankeexpress' collection.


And the big ol' gun safe ain't near full.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

I spent approximately 45 minutes today swapping straps between my watches to see what looked best. All the watches ended up on the straps they started with. At least I know now. . .

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## peter0 (Mar 11, 2013)

I used to spend hell of time on reddit/r/watches, but the place brings me down, since people post all the time omega or rolex or seiko. I already quit from reddit. 
I don't understand fascination with Rolex Daytona (white/black dial), never had it on my writs (and never will) but try to guess what time is. 
I was sick of seeing one huge flow of "speedy" post on /r/watches (I don't want to discourage users of reddit) every variant got so many posts, that if you posted Hanhart, Blancpain or even Certina, you were doomed from the start. Same goes for Rolex watches - come on, we all now that Rolex winds up market prices for all rolex watches, anyway people still post it like it is the ultimate goal of horology.
I wish I could see more Grand Seiko around, since they look for me as masterpeices. Bow down. 

And one more - I hate when people dictate what watch fits a dressing style. Screw it.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I used to dislike gmt models - until I saw the Squale tropical gmt and a seiko sun in a friend’s collection, and could try them on. I really liked, how the additional hand adds visual interest to the dial by not being a fixed written thing on the dial on one side and then not having the distracting movement of a chrono seconds hand. 

Now I own the Halios gmt and am turned 180 degrees - now being a gmt fan 


Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## cowbel (Jul 16, 2018)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I used to dislike gmt models - until I saw the Squale tropical gmt and a seiko sun in a friend's collection, and could try them on. I really liked, how the additional hand adds visual interest to the dial by not being a fixed written thing on the dial on one side and then not having the distracting movement of a chrono seconds hand.
> 
> Now I own the Halios gmt and am turned 180 degrees - now being a gmt fan
> 
> ...


Can't stop making picture all the time with my watch









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

EDIT: Oops! This was supposed to go in the WRUW thread.

Let's see, what can I confess ...?

I thoroughly enjoy wearing this PMD56-2951 Japanese domestic import. A lot to love. But the radio control only works with the Japan signal, and whenever the day and date get off, I have to download the manual because I can never remember how to set them manually. Yes, that's right, I download the manual every time, because I can never remember where I put the last manual I downloaded.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Yes, that's right, I download the manual every time, because I can never remember where I put the last manual I downloaded.


Try your 'downloads' folder. Nice watch.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I thoroughly enjoy wearing this PMD56-2951 Japanese domestic import. A lot to love. But the radio control only works with the Japan signal, and whenever the day and date get off, I have to download the manual because I can never remember how to set them manually. Yes, that's right, I download the manual every time, because I can never remember where I put the last manual I downloaded.


Could you make a FAQ post here and simply bookmark or search for it when you need?

Confession: I too repeatedly download many of the same manuals (not watches, yet, but many other things) because I forgot where I saved them.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

For some reason, analog watches just aren’t doing it for me these days. I put one on, and it just doesn’t excite me. Quartz or auto; doesn’t matter. Always just end up putting on a digital after a few minutes...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

watchcrank said:


> Could you make a FAQ post here and simply bookmark or search for it when you need?
> 
> Confession: I too repeatedly download many of the same manuals (not watches, yet, but many other things) because I forgot where I saved them.


This time I emailed it to myself as an attachment. So it should be searchable in my Inbox henceforth.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I must confess that although I need not get up at 4AM tomorrow, I did today and my eyelids are getting heavy.
I will wear a Timex with Indiglo to bed.


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

I should sell 6 watches that I like but don’t really wear. It’s been 2 months since I decided to put them up for sale. Maybe I’ll do it’s this week...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

I have 20 more watches than I should...instead of selling them, I keep buying watch display boxes.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Long time no confession so here are two:

I confess to having a series of dreams lately about watches, triggering an existential crisis over how I might be viewing this hobby on an unconscious level. Two of them were about breaking watch crystals after bumping into walls and one was about finding a cache of discontinued Seiko mechanical watches in some AD's basement in Chinatown. Oddly enough, I used to have nearly identical recurring dream where I would find a cache of NOS G1 Transformers toys still sealed on crispy blister cards and boxes.

I confess to doing a literal double-take and giggling (or manly chuckle) whenever I read the dial on the Seiko Ana Pilots watch:


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> And the big ol' gun safe ain't near full.


Its a very comforting thought to hold that if an unknown watch disease struck every watch dead tomorrow, they'd still be a couple of watches for all of us tucked neatly in yankeexpress' vault.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> View attachment 13475479
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oops! This was supposed to go in the WRUW thread.
> ...


You can sync those using a simple app that imitates Jap radio beacon signals.

Can't remember where I put it though.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

I confess when I see someone wearing any watch with a stainless steel bracelet that isn’t sized properly it bugs the living .... out of me. Every time I see it I resist the urge to say “You know you can remove some links and it will fit properly; it’s not hard to do.”


IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## oldrock427 (Feb 20, 2018)

I am a bracelet guy. The last five watches I have bought have bracelets. I have put bracelets on several watches that came to me on straps. I bought my first NATO two weeks ago. Bought 3 this week. Wearing one now. I'm confused...


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

While I probably shouldn't have I made a deal to get a Timex Waterbury and a Seiko quartz. And he has a few other watches I'd kill for.
Confession.... I'm weak.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

My new watch got here yesterday. But I've been thinking about it so long, I'm still going to sellers' and the manufacturer's websites to look at the pretty pictures.

Weetabix says, "Fer cripes sakes! It's right there on your wrist!"

Weetabix Prime replies, "But the pictures are so big! And their lighting is better!"

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## MichealChang (Mar 28, 2016)

Got 2 Chinese watches from ali-xpress for $20 in total a year ago. Ripped of it apart, put it back and it worked (YAY!). 

Then I ripped it apart again for no reason, went out for lunch and it stayed apart in my drawer for the last year. I can't be bothered to put it back together.

Should I disassemble the other watch, take photos and post it on the forum? For fun of course :-x


----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

peter0 said:


> I used to spend hell of time on reddit/r/watches, but the place brings me down, since people post all the time omega or rolex or seiko. I already quit from reddit.
> I don't understand fascination with Rolex Daytona (white/black dial), never had it on my writs (and never will) but try to guess what time is.
> I was sick of seeing one huge flow of "speedy" post on /r/watches .


That and there's very little actual discussion. "Here's my new __________. " upvotes, downvotes & "mine says hi"s to follow & there's your thread. The only place to go over there is r/watchescirclejerk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

MichealChang said:


> Got 2 Chinese watches from ali-xpress for $20 in total a year ago. .
> 
> Should I disassemble the other watch, take photos and post it on the forum? For fun of course :-x


No thanks


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Whenever anyone in the sales forum only uses the alpha-numeric description of a watch in the subject line (no mention of brand), I never bother to look to see what exact watch they're listing.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

oldrock427 said:


> I am a bracelet guy. The last five watches I have bought have bracelets. I have put bracelets on several watches that came to me on straps. I bought my first NATO two weeks ago. Bought 3 this week. Wearing one now. I'm confused...


Stop it. NATO's are ugly. Put the bracelet back on! There, I feel better.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Treevorb (Aug 28, 2018)

barutanseijin said:


> That and there's very little actual discussion. "Here's my new __________. " upvotes, downvotes & "mine says hi"s to follow & there's your thread. The only place to go over there is r/watchescirclejerk


I used to check it every day. Now it's maybe once a week to look at a few of the top posts. Posts that actually promote discussion rarely seem to gain any traction, probably because of the up/down vote system so people are scared to go against the grain. And all the recommendation posts end up with the same watches being recommended, regardless of what the person is looking for (sarb033/35, snk809, Bambino or skx). Circlejerk is always good for a laugh though, always chuffed to bits with those posts.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

People can recommend anything to me. Whether i can act on it is a whole nuther problem.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

I feel annoyed when someone shares mobile URLs (http://m.somewebsite...)
Zulu straps are better than NATO
Lack of rectangular face watches makes me sad


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

No new shinys for me for a while  in the process of buying a house. Looks like I'll be down to one a year

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I have two confessions I need to relieve myself of:

1) I'm leaving on a 3-day work trip today and didn't even bother packing a spare watch. I'm going with the one on my wrist only. Pray for me.

2) This forum has an "ignore" function when you think someone is an intractable idiot, but they also need a function where you can flag a user for having very poor taste in watches. ;-)


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

So this confession is f71 adjacent.

I never realized how clumsy I was until I owned $6k watch. With my affordables, I was careful, but if they got a little wear and tear, it was just expected. With my newest acquisition, I catch myself before doing stupid stuff all the time. I wonder if I can convince my wife that buying more expensive watches will keep me safer in the long run.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

OvrSteer said:


> I have two confessions I need to relieve myself of:
> 
> 1) I'm leaving on a 3-day work trip today and didn't even bother packing a spare watch. I'm going with the one on my wrist only. Pray for me.


"Dear Watch *****, please forgive our watch brother OvrSteer for packing only one watch, and protect him from hypothermia of the wrist should he need to change out of said one watch without a spare. Amen."



OvrSteer said:


> 2) This forum has an "ignore" function when you think someone is an intractable idiot, but they also need a function where you can flag a user for having very poor taste in watches. ;-)


Based on my tastes and state of my collection, I just assume there is a poo emoji next to my name at all times.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> I have two confessions I need to relieve myself of:
> 
> 1) I'm leaving on a 3-day work trip today and didn't even bother packing a spare watch. I'm going with the one on my wrist only. Pray for me.


I'm proud of you, O. Traveling with one watch shows foresight and character. You learn how to select the watch that will work in all foreseeable conditions. You learn to improvise when you predicted incorrectly. Sometimes bonding with a watch happens best when you wear it in unexpected circumstances.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess to having a very difficult time choosing which watches to take and which to leave at home for an upcoming 10-day trip to New York City. I can only bring six.

I know vintage Omegas are very popular but I confess to hating how they tend to patina as if they were fished out of an unflushed Chinese movie theater toilet. Seriously, was the dial clear coat made of old peanut brittle and the lume made of hobo earwax?

While I like everything else about F.P. Journe watches, I confess to hating the radially aligned Arabic numerals on the dial. It makes me unconsciously turn my head to read it.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I have never had to set a reminder, make a task or put on my calendar "Post on WatchUSeeek";
and yet 2.58×'s a day, I faithfully do.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

15% off code for eBay tomorrow. Sadly for me the wife bought a new to her SUV. Therefore I plan to use the code to buy all weather floor mats and a cargo liner. I have a set in my Camry and love them. IMO, the brand Husky is better than WeatherTech. Contrary to what WeatherTech states, their liners reek of a chemical smell that will never go away. Thankfully Husky brand liners have no smell. I may throw in a retractable cover as well. 

She already told me I'm not allowed to drive it at all.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I drive a 1999 Chevy 3/4 ton. Very rarely wash it. Even more rarely vacuum it. 
Confession? I don't care!


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Poor Old Dave said:


> I drive a 1999 Chevy 3/4 ton. Very rarely wash it. Even more rarely vacuum it.
> Confession? I don't care!


Sounds like my '85 Suburban.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Oops. Better add a confession:

Today I offered to help my financial planner find a watch.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Ten-Ten said:


> I'm proud of you, O. Traveling with one watch shows foresight and character. You learn how to select the watch that will work in all foreseeable conditions. You learn to improvise when you predicted incorrectly. Sometimes bonding with a watch happens best when you wear it in unexpected circumstances.


It's the BCPP, and unfortunately when I wear it for too long, I start to wonder why I own other watches (except for particular functions/beaters.) That was so far and away my best watch purchase and best watch deal that I don't think I'll ever equal that.

I've got a bunch more confessions.

So, being in a different city *and* in an area where there are few food options that are not in the closest mall other than overpriced hotel food, I popped over there for lunch and dinner. It's a fairly large/major mall and they have watch stores.

- I did not feel remotely cool enough to go to the Swatch store. I don't like Swatches at all honestly-- the straps kill the desirability for me- but I still wanted to check out a Sistem51 in the flesh.

- I made a pilgrimage to find a local watch store that had almost no info online, tucked into the corner of the back of the mall. It had a better selection than. almost any place I've been in the states for watches I care about. They had both the STO versions of the Turtle and Samurai, and every major Turtle variant *except* the SRP773 which I happen to have. Local to me typically, there are very, VERY few prospex Seikos local to me and this one small case in one very small watch store probably has more than every retailer in my city of ~2.1 million. It's depressing. I want an STO now. I didn't ask pricing because I didn't want to accidentally buy one.

- I got to see multiple cases of Tissots and Hamiltons, hammies being in particular difficult for me to see. I finally got to see a Broadway in person and my recommendation for someone wanting a dressy GADA watch stands. I didn't see the colorway I was interested in, but I'd buy one if I didn't have the Multifort. They also had just about every size of the classic Hamilton Khaki Field in one place (no 44mm versions but 38, 40, 42 and several options on that theme.) I haven't ever seen more than 1-2 at a time so it was cool to see the size range.

- I stopped by a higher end store and saw a few things... but didn't fall for the 30% off case on Panerai... By that time I was running low on time so didn't check out much but I got to see the new Hydroconquest... it's fine. I'm not sure it's for me, but it's nice.

And lastly...

I found a new single-brand boutique:









Yep, exactly what you think it was. I wasn't brave enough to talk through the process but I suspect that they *might* have been selling these closer to MSRP because...

... the entire store was buy one get one free, or buy two, get three free. 5 Invictas at a time. I'm not kidding. They want you to buy watches not only by size and weight but by count as well.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Panerai are dangerous....... They have some kind of weird chemical on the metal that makes you never wanna take one off. I still have viii, and downright raunchy dreams about the Regatta Chronograph I tried on back in May. At 18k though I'll never own it


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Panerai are dangerous....... They have some kind of weird chemical on the metal that makes you never wanna take one off. I still have viii, and downright raunchy dreams about the Regatta Chronograph I tried on back in May. At 18k though I'll never own it


That's good to hear, as currently the closest thing I have to a grail is a Submersible:







(I guess that's my confession>)

Not gonna get it any time soon, if ever. (Not really a confession, just a reality.)


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

I really would like to start investing some coin in aftermarket bracelets and straps. I look at them about as much as I look at watches, and hardly pull the trigger.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> I really would like to start investing some coin in aftermarket bracelets and straps. I look at them about as much as I look at watches, and hardly pull the trigger.


Have you visited https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/? Inexpensive enough to try a bunch. Nice enough to keep and use.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

I just just dropped $410 on a watch. Normally not confession worthy, but it is (gasp. . .) Quartz!!! What is wrong with me?!?

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Dub Rubb said:


> I just just dropped $410 on a watch. Normally not confession worthy, but it is (gasp. . .) Quartz!!! What is wrong with me?!?
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


I wanna Tuna. And theres another Seiko pilots Chrono that's about 350 I want.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> I wanna Tuna. And theres another Seiko pilots Chrono that's about 350 I want.


I totally get buying a quartz chrono, that will probably be the only chrono I buy (aside from a 3133 Okeah or similar). But I bought a 3 hander casio. However, I am strangely excited about my incoming oceanus. I have never been THIS excited about a quartz watch. It's strange, but it's true.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

A few of the recent threads in F17 have reminded me why I took such an extended break from WUS until recent weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Ten-Ten said:


> Have you visited https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/? Inexpensive enough to try a bunch. Nice enough to keep and use.


I have, ordered a couple from them actually. I meant more along the lines of rubber/silicone, and leather straps though


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

I dream of fully winding an automatic, then moving so little while wearing it constantly that it runs down in 40 hours.

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

I just bought my first re-buy. If that makes sense. I sold my turtle well over a year ago and regretted it over time. I just told myself I had too many dive watches, I know crazy right! 

I was perusing eBay and just bought a used turtle PADI that appeared to be in great condition. I thought it was too good a deal to pass up and I get to have a turtle back.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Dub Rubb said:


> I just just dropped $410 on a watch. Normally not confession worthy, but it is (gasp. . .) Quartz!!! What is wrong with me?!?
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


I hope it was an Omega or Longines!


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

kinglee said:


> I hope it was an Omega or Longines!


Nope! I was cross shopping a couple vintage Omegas, a genuine bracelet for my AT and the Casio Oceanus during the 15% off eBay sale. And somehow, the Oceanus won out. I don't even travel a lot, so I don't really need the quick set time zone feature, but I just think it is really cool. 
Before this, the only quartz watch I have bought in my 35+ watch purchases was the $20 Nakzen pagoda.
The combination of titanium, sapphire and amazing features really captured me. I never thought I would spend this much on a quartz, but then again, I never thought I would spend more than $200 on any watch just a few years ago.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

I confess I got a bronze Invicta...and I like it!


----------



## Treevorb (Aug 28, 2018)

Two confessions:
I hate big chunky buckles on leather straps. Also, straps made from old baseball gloves. Yuck!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Treevorb said:


> straps made from old baseball gloves. Yuck!


 This is a thing?!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Ipse said:


> I confess I got a bronze Invicta...and I like it!


Welcome to the Dark Side.


----------



## Treevorb (Aug 28, 2018)

eljay said:


> This is a thing?!


Yep.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Treevorb said:


> Yep.
> View attachment 13518929


Nice.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I personally could not see wearing that strap. As for a confession... I ain't got one this go around.


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

Every watch in my collection is under $500. It is not the lack of money but the lack of balls that stops me from spending $1k or more on a watch.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

My Casio MDV-106 died this weekend. I'm pretty sure it's just the battery. I thought I had some SR626SW (377) batteries at the house but I do not. Before ordering a replacement battery off eBay thought about just buying another MDV-106 since they are so inexpensive. If it turns out not to be a battery then I will order another one.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't understand threads where people ask which watch to buy and they are two completely different watches. Different styles, colors, sizes, etc., etc. 

Likely its just that I have went so far down the rabbit hole that if I like 2 completely different watches I would just get both.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

I've only bought two watches in two years. That's not the real confession though; this is:

Both those watches were bought in the past month since I've been back on WUS after a lengthy hiatus. :-d


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> I've only bought two watches in two years. That's not the real confession though; this is:
> 
> Both those watches were bought in the past month since I've been back on WUS after a lengthy hiatus. :-d


So you average one watch per year. I'd say that's pretty good.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

As a general rule I detest watches with no date. But since this one is so nicely blue, and today was the first.... well....

Amphibia Blue Perlon by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## imbamember (Feb 13, 2018)

Not a fan of Rolex


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

I still find it mind boggling that The Andy Griffith Show and the original Star Trek were on the air at the same time.

I still like to... watch... them both.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> So you average one watch per year. I'd say that's pretty good.


If only that were likely to remain true for more than a few weeks. :-d

On the other hand, the most recent one hurt a bit on top of some other recent expenses, so maybe it will be true for a bit longer.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm on my forth try at the Turtle. Maybe 7th or more if you include the few defective ones I've received.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Cheap Wal-Mart watches need love too. When my battery for my DSLR charges I'll come back and put up a pic.
My Confession is I actually wear cheapies every now and then.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Not a big fan of Chronos...


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

The Wal-Mart Watch I reffered to!

Walmart watch of Dad by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

helibg said:


> Every watch in my collection is under $500. It is not the lack of money but the lack of balls that stops me from spending $1k or more on a watch.


You know...you can sell 2-3 of those and trade up without dipping into anything other than your PayPal. That's how the logic all fell together for me...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

I always knew I liked watches, but it wasn't until I discovered this place that I realized just how widely they ranged in price, quality, and style. But, to the confession:

I have an old Timex Easy Reader. 30m WR, I think. I wore it all the time. In the shower. In the steam room. Swimming. Never had a problem with it and still don't.

But now that I've been reading here, I'm afraid to let anything with less than 100m WR get wet.

Empirically, I should not be concerned. But emotionally, I am. Go figure.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Held my grail a couple of weeks back (Speedmaster) and was generally unimpressed...


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

cuica said:


> Held my grail a couple of weeks back (Speedmaster) and was generally unimpressed...


It has happened before.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

cuica said:


> Held my grail a couple of weeks back (Speedmaster) and was generally unimpressed...


I have not had any watch experience more disappointing. Beautiful in pictures, I find the Speedy Pro to be completely and in all ways underwhelming in person. I know that there is a contingency of people for whom it's the pinnacle of watch design, but on me it's a no-go.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> I have not had any watch experience more disappointing. Beautiful in pictures, I find the Speedy Pro to be completely and in all ways underwhelming in person. I know that there is a contingency of people for whom it's the pinnacle of watch design, but on me it's a no-go.


On the other hand, isn't it great when you buy that watch that you have only seen in photos, and it looks so much better in person? That's the best part of watch buying.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> I have not had any watch experience more disappointing. Beautiful in pictures, I find the Speedy Pro to be completely and in all ways underwhelming in person. I know that there is a contingency of people for whom it's the pinnacle of watch design, but on me it's a no-go.


I can attest to that. I had the chance to try on the dark and grey side of the moon last year. The were pretty in material, nothing I'd wear deliberately. Then I came across the original speedy couple of weeks ago. What can I say. I didn't like it. Color scheme is nice and all. But no. I still don't know if it's because i don't like chronos in general or if it's because of the overhyped grailism the speedy evokes...

And now the confession: same happened to me with the Patek nautilus the same day. The bezel is ugly, the white not matching date window is ugly and the date font ist ugly, too! I suspect if a micro would come up with an unbalanced design like this, they'd get the flame-thrower. 
Except, the movement looked very nice.... and the bracelet ist comfy - out of this world comfy

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

cuica said:


> Held my grail a couple of weeks back (Speedmaster) and was generally unimpressed...


Same thing happened to me with most of the Omega line. The Planet Ocean and the Spectra Sramaster are the only ones that still hold my attention.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

When life hands you lemons you are supposed to make lemonade. But let me tell you a little story and you can tell me what to do.
I came home from work and obviously my Dad had tried the lawn tractor and it didn't work. The belt was thrown and it turned out to be toast.
My Sister took off in my truck. I settled down with three rolls of pennies to mess with. Had gotten through almost two and the phone rang. Sister had a flat in Livingston. The Mitsubishi needed a gallon of water and a quart of oil. It didn't have the gas to make it to a station. And it expired in May. The neighbor Rita had a can of gas and I got enough to get part way to Livingston and get more. Got to where Sister was and changed to the spare. It needed air added. So we spent 6 quarters at a gas station and got it up to 65psi.I got back almost to the neighborhood and the Mitsubishi did some weird stuff and died. A lot of water was escaping. And it sounds very wrong when it spins over. I hope it's nothing too serious but fear the worst. It IS the story of our lives.

Confession: It may be time to sell off some watches, knives, guns etc.....


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Poor Old Dave said:


> When life hands you lemons you are supposed to make lemonade.


Make life rue the day it thought it could give Poor Old Dave lemons!


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

The more I see date windows at the 4 or 4:30 position, the more I dislike it.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

TheJohnP said:


> The more I see date windows at the 4 or 4:30 position, the more I dislike it.


Right there with you. I give partial credit to those who print a custom date wheel so that the numbers are at least vertical in the window, but a flat F to those who don't. (Damasko get an A, since they move the day and date only slightly off of 3, perhaps only to show off the fact that they are then able to align the text correctly.  )


----------



## JackPurcell (Sep 27, 2018)

I just found out my Paypal bill issssssssssssss high and the wife doesnt know. Too many new purchases


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

TheJohnP said:


> The more I see date windows at the 4 or 4:30 position, the more I dislike it.


I would be happier if date windows would disappear from watches all together. I have not set the date on a watch in over 20 years.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

cel4145 said:


> I would be happier if date windows would disappear from watches all together. I have not set the date on a watch in over 20 years.


Given the choice, I would buy the non-date option every time.
But if no choice, the window at 3 or 6 seems acceptable.

Unless it's the trend of "date window arcs" or whatever they call it, 'cause that needs to stop now.
















NOPE NOPE NOPE


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

TheJohnP said:


> Given the choice, I would buy the non-date option every time.
> But if no choice, the window at 3 or 6 seems acceptable.
> 
> Unless it's the trend of "date window arcs" or whatever they call it, 'cause that needs to stop now.
> ...


No doubt. And I always have to wonder: do people really wake up in the morning and not know what day of the week it is? Is there a segment of the global population for which that is actually useful?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

cel4145 said:


> I would be happier if date windows would disappear from watches all together. I have not set the date on a watch in over 20 years.


I do set mine, but I too would be happier if they disappeared. My feeling about the date is that nearly every time I need to remind myself of it, I'm either looking at a computer screen on which I can display the date, or I have a smartphone next to me, in my hand, or in a pocket. I also don't need to check the date very often. So having it taking up dial space all the time irks me, and the compulsion I feel to set the date when I pick up a mechanical or automatic that's run down is a needless hassle to me.

By contrast, I check the time many times throughout the day. The pocket watch was obsoleted by the wristwatch in early aviation and the trenches of WWI, so I have no interest in using a phone as a primary yet obsolete watch like so many today now do. But given that most humans alive today do now have mobile phones, I believe the pocket calendar has obsoleted the wrist calendar, especially for the world's 2.5+ billion smartphone users.

I just realized that of the fourteen watches for which I paid the most (and of which I still own all but one), only four have a date and only one has a day.

I confess I just went on a mini-rant. :-d

And I also confess that I think 6 o'clock dates *look* nice for the majority of watches that have a manufacturer's logo near twelve o'clock.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

cel4145 said:


> ..I always have to wonder: do people really wake up in the morning and not know what day of the week it is? Is there a segment of the global population for which that is actually useful?


Yes, me
With a shift pattern that doesn't map to the days of the week, I do sometimes not know this seemingly basic fact


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

cel4145 said:


> No doubt. And I always have to wonder: do people really wake up in the morning and not know what day of the week it is? Is there a segment of the global population for which that is actually useful?


I'm the worst case scenario of this. I never know what day of the week it is. Sometimes, it's late afternoon, and I realize it's Friday. It's like Christmas!

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

On the plus side there is no water in the oil. That is as far as I'm going to get today.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

I like day and date windows on watches, and find it a useful complication on watches. I also like the cyclops.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> No doubt. And I always have to wonder: do people really wake up in the morning and not know what day of the week it is? Is there a segment of the global population for which that is actually useful?


Indeed there are people like me. When you work alternating 24h shifts or have to get up immediately at night several times a week, you not only get confused about the date (is it 4th? 5th or still 3rd), but also about the particular day of the week.

So, please don't disrespect the Date window.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> I would be happier if date windows would disappear from watches all together. I have not set the date on a watch in over 20 years.


I couldn't live without one.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> I like day and date windows on watches, and find it a useful complication on watches. I also like the cyclops.


I confess that I was going to hit "like" until I saw the word "cyclops."

;-)


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> No doubt. And I always have to wonder: do people really wake up in the morning and not know what day of the week it is? Is there a segment of the global population for which that is actually useful?


Me.

Not all the time mind you, but my schedule gets busy and when it gets busy or I'm on travel the days run together. I absolutely NEEEEEED a date and a day is very strongly preferred.

They're both always set and used often.

I've tried no-date watches, but I just can't wear one for more than a few days at a time because I can only hold the date in my head for so long...


----------



## sarbmaster (Jul 20, 2018)

Although I am wearing a day-date watch now.... I'd probably be just as happy or happier if it showed random "art" instead of numbers / day names.


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

I want a one piece leather strap that is not a nato or zulu. I like the look natos give by passing under the case but dont like the extra loop, extra metal rings and extra material that has to be tucked back in on the side of the wrist. The strap should have a regular leather loop with no metal rings and a buckle on the bottom of the wrist instead of on the side like a regular strap.

Guess I will have to make one myself.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

cel4145 said:


> I would be happier if date windows would disappear from watches all together. I have not set the date on a watch in over 20 years.


Agreed, except it bothers me seeing the wrong date so I just avoid day/date complications whenever possible. It's not that I dislike the way it looks, although no date is a cleaner design most of the time, but I absolutely hate setting the date on automatics. I hate how I have to determine AM/PM first, I hate how I have to be careful not to change date at certain time. No date automatics on the other hand are super easy to live with.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

OvrSteer said:


> I confess that I was going to hit "like" until I saw the word "cyclops."
> 
> ;-)


Hey man us big wristed fools gotta stick together!

Plus I have more Seikos then you ;-)


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Hey man us big wristed fools gotta stick together!
> 
> Plus I have more Seikos then you ;-)


OK, you win!


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

I mercilessly crap on the Apple Watch every chance I get. Snarky swipes on the facebook groups, text taunts to my watch friends who own one, etc. ............. but I gotta admit the thought of buying the new series 4 has crossed my mind. Like seriously crossed it. Even thinking so far as to pack up the traditional watches and wear the Apple Watch for a few years to kind take a break from the watch game. 🤫🤫🤫🤫🤫🤫🤫🤫🤫🤫🤫🤫🤫🤫


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

NightOwl said:


> I mercilessly crap on the Apple Watch every chance I get. Snarky swipes on the facebook groups, text taunts to my watch friends who own one, etc. ............. but I gotta admit the thought of buying the new series 4 has crossed my mind. Like seriously crossed it. Even thinking so far as to pack up the traditional watches and wear the Apple Watch for a few years to kind take a break from the watch game. 🤫🤫🤫🤫🤫🤫🤫🤫🤫🤫🤫🤫🤫🤫


That there is crazy talk, my friend. :-d

If the siren song grows too loud to ignore, you could always declare it to be a fitness tracker and dual-wrist it with a real watch.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

NightOwl said:


> I mercilessly crap on the Apple Watch every chance I get. Snarky swipes on the facebook groups, text taunts to my watch friends who own one, etc. ............. but I gotta admit the thought of buying the new series 4 has crossed my mind. Like seriously crossed it. Even thinking so far as to pack up the traditional watches and wear the Apple Watch for a few years to kind take a break from the watch game. &#55358;&#56619;&#55358;&#56619;&#55358;&#56619;&#55358;&#56619;&#55358;&#56619;&#55358;&#56619;&#55358;&#56619;&#55358;&#56619;&#55358;&#56619;&#55358;&#56619;&#55358;&#56619;&#55358;&#56619;&#55358;&#56619;&#55358;&#56619;


You stop this crazy talk right now sir. It's beneath you!


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

NightOwl said:


> I mercilessly crap on the Apple Watch every chance I get. Snarky swipes on the facebook groups, text taunts to my watch friends who own one, etc. ............. but I gotta admit the thought of buying the new series 4 has crossed my mind. Like seriously crossed it. Even thinking so far as to pack up the traditional watches and wear the Apple Watch for a few years to kind take a break from the watch game.


There is a reason your post has no likes. It is completely asinine. And I am a habitual post liker.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Dub Rubb said:


> There is a reason your post has no likes. It is completely asinine. And I am a habitual post liker.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

When is someone going to tell gnomon watches and other watch websites that do it, that animated loading screens are annoying? That's why people stop using them. It definitely discourages me from wanting to use the website.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

NightOwl said:


> I mercilessly crap on the Apple Watch every chance I get. Snarky swipes on the facebook groups, text taunts to my watch friends who own one, etc. ............. but I gotta admit the thought of buying the new series 4 has crossed my mind. Like seriously crossed it. Even thinking so far as to pack up the traditional watches and wear the Apple Watch for a few years to kind take a break from the watch game.


Maybe the Dark Side has cookies to compensate for the shame of swilling the Apple koolaid.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

I had FOUR different people comment on my watch today. FOUR! That is about twice as many as I usually get annually. It felt kinda weird, but I guess a bright orange dial and matching orange/other colors button down will do that. I am just so used to no one ever noticing my watches, Cheap or expensive, that it came as a shock to me.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

sarbmaster said:


> Although I am wearing a day-date watch now.... I'd probably be just as happy or happier if it showed random "art" instead of numbers / day names.


It's called Kanji


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

I confess that a lot of times I have to have watches shipped to US and then use a forwarding service...so many stores don't want to deal with Canada or charge stupid shipping fees.
So on average instead of 2-3 days I end up waiting 3-4 weeks or more...I get all excited at first, keep looking at pics and YouTube videos on the model I picked...but by the time it gets here I'm out of steam.
I need to take up meditation...the "here and now" is ruining me. :-d


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm looking at a career change. On the 18th I have a second interview for a position teaching at the collegiate level. I'm currently a zookeeper, and prior to that I was a public school teacher - so the transition isn't a huge leap for me. I wear a G-Shock to work most days, as I need something that can withstand a beating.

So here's my confession: The thing I'm most excited about? Not the pay raise. Not no longer having to work weekends or holidays. Not having a chunk of my summers off. But that I'll get to wear my nicer watches more often.

I need help.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

So, I am getting married next spring, and my fiancee wanted me to look at wedding bands. The one I settled on has a brushed top surface and polished beveled edges. Why is this a confession? Because I came to decide on that ring because it matches/reminded me of most of my watch cases. 

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Rodeojones said:


> So here's my confession: The thing I'm most excited about? Not the pay raise. Not no longer having to work weekends or holidays. Not having a chunk of my summers off. But that I'll get to wear my nicer watches more often.
> 
> I need help.


So post a SOTC and we'll help you choose. Geez.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

So, I have found a watch that REALLY makes me want to break out of affordables again. The first and only time was my AT, but this is another level. The Devil on my left shoulder is saying "buy it while you have a chance, it is a great investment and you will make tons of money" while the angel on my right shoulder is telling me "buy it while you have a chance, you could sell it for a profit, but you know will you just keep it"
I am borderline considering draining a large portion of my savings for an effing watch right now. WTF.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

This thread keeps showing up in my subscriptions as having new content. But when I visit it, it's always Ipse's post from two days ago. Anyone else have this problem?

Update: That's weird. As soon as I posted I could see Dub Rubb's post, but not before???

Strange things with this forum, eh?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

cel4145 said:


> This thread keeps showing up in my subscriptions as having new content. But when I visit it, it's always Ipse's post from two days ago. Anyone else have this problem?
> 
> Update: That's weird. As soon as I posted I could see Dub Rubb's post, but not before???


Had the same thing happen to me. I tried manually editing the URL to the next page, but that didn't work either.

My confession of the day: I'm struggling to decide how few watches I can get by with on a six day conference trip. Not counting the Timex Expedition chrono I carry everywhere as a backup watch, I'm trying to pare it down to three, but various watches keep whispering in my ear and urging me to raise it to four or five. :-d


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

watchcrank said:


> .....
> My confession of the day: I'm struggling to decide how few watches I can get by with on a six day conference trip. Not counting the Timex Expedition chrono I carry everywhere as a backup watch, I'm trying to pare it down to three, but various watches keep whispering in my ear and urging me to raise it to four or five. :-d


One. Figure it out. Make it happen. You'll be proud of yourself. One.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

watchcrank said:


> .....
> My confession of the day: I'm struggling to decide how few watches I can get by with on a six day conference trip. Not counting the Timex Expedition chrono I carry everywhere as a backup watch, I'm trying to pare it down to three, but various watches keep whispering in my ear and urging me to raise it to four or five. :-d


One. Figure it out. Make it happen. You'll be proud of yourself. One.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Ten-Ten said:


> One. Figure it out. Make it happen. You'll be proud of yourself. One.


Blasphemer! :-d


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

watchcrank said:


> Had the same thing happen to me. I tried manually editing the URL to the next page, but that didn't work either.
> 
> My confession of the day: I'm struggling to decide how few watches I can get by with on a six day conference trip. Not counting the Timex Expedition chrono I carry everywhere as a backup watch, I'm trying to pare it down to three, but various watches keep whispering in my ear and urging me to raise it to four or five. :-d


Accidentally forget all but the Timex, and buy another on the trip :-!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

cel4145 said:


> Accidentally forget all but the Timex, and buy another on the trip :-!


You are a very wise and intelligent individual. Clearly I have much to learn from you. :-d |>


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I used a different buffer today. With a Kawasaki V-Twin engine and a few other differences. What a BEAST! Very physical to control. But oh man it buffs beautifully!
Confession: Why would anyone care?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Rodeojones said:


> I'm looking at a career change. On the 18th I have a second interview for a position teaching at the collegiate level. I'm currently a zookeeper, and prior to that I was a public school teacher - so the transition isn't a huge leap for me. I wear a G-Shock to work most days, as I need something that can withstand a beating.
> 
> So here's my confession: The thing I'm most excited about? Not the pay raise. Not no longer having to work weekends or holidays. Not having a chunk of my summers off. But that I'll get to wear my nicer watches more often.
> 
> I need help.


I find this post hilarious. Not that you are obtaining a career change, that's great. And I understand you were a Teacher before but that fact that a Zoo Keeper will be teaching college kids. I knew College kids were animals, this just proves it.  lol

Good luck on the career change. I hope the interview goes well.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Ten-Ten said:


> One. Figure it out. Make it happen. You'll be proud of yourself. One.


How many shoes should I take?

One! Hop on one leg. Figure it out.

Now to go select my one pant!

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Oops. Forgot to make a confession.

I have a watch coming in the mail, but the USPS tracking is so infuriatingly changing that I'm considering ordering another one to make myself feel better.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Rocat said:


> I find this post hilarious. Not that you are obtaining a career change, that's great. And I understand you were a Teacher before but that fact that a Zoo Keeper will be teaching college kids. I knew College kids were animals, this just proves it.  lol
> 
> Good luck on the career change. I hope the interview goes well.


Zoology was rated this year by Bankrate as being the second most valuable undergraduate major to have, with people with that degree averaging $112,000 per year. So if he's teaching zoology majors in college, those students of his will be laughing at your joke at their expense all the way to the bank.

https://www.bankrate.com/career/most-valuable-college-majors/


----------



## BillHW (Oct 6, 2018)

Weetabix said:


> Oops. Forgot to make a confession.
> 
> I have a watch coming in the mail, but the USPS tracking is so infuriatingly changing that I'm considering ordering another one to make myself feel better.
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


I've done that with fountain pens...


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess to checking out the wrists of everyone on the plane as I boarded the flight I am currently posting from. I saw a Speedmaster, two Submariners, a Navitimer, a lot of Apple Watches and G-Shocks, and a few generic fashion watches.


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

I confess to generally not caring the tiniest bit about most microbrands. No disrespect to people here who own microbrand watches (or even the brand itself), but 95% of my watches are bought pre-owned and with the prospect of being able to sell it at a minimum loss, and microbrands do not fit into that strategy. You gotta keep the collecting habit affordable as a doctoral student living the high-ballin' life below the low income threshold. Oh well, 2 more months and I'm on the job market.


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess to checking out the wrists of everyone on the plane as I boarded the flight I am currently posting from. I saw a Speedmaster, two Submariners, a Navitimer, a lot of Apple Watches and G-Shocks, and a few generic fashion watches.


+1 Makes for a great activity to kill time


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Disguise said:


> I confess to generally not caring the tiniest bit about most microbrands. No disrespect to people here who own microbrand watches (or even the brand itself), but 95% of my watches are bought pre-owned and with the prospect of being able to sell it at a minimum loss, and microbrands do not fit into that strategy. You gotta keep the collecting habit affordable as a doctoral student living the high-ballin' life below the low income threshold. Oh well, 2 more months and I'm on the job market.


I don't know the last time you looked at NTH sales on this forum, but from what I have seen, there is very little depreciation, and even some appreciation on LE models. 
That said, I don't buy any of my watches for resale, so my opinion may be invalid. 
Confession : I really SHOULD sell some watches. Who needs 40+ watches?!? But it just seems like such a hassle. And if I try to sell here, I have no seller feedback, and apparently that is VERY important.
How am I supposed to build up my feedback?

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> I don't know the last time you looked at NTH sales on this forum, but from what I have seen, there is very little depreciation, and even some appreciation on LE models.
> That said, I don't buy any of my watches for resale, so my opinion may be invalid.
> Confession : I really SHOULD sell some watches. Who needs 40+ watches?!? But it just seems like such a hassle. And if I try to sell here, I have no seller feedback, and apparently that is VERY important.
> How am I supposed to build up my feedback?
> ...


Fair point. Alas, divers are not my main focus, and the divers I do wear are mostly <40mm, so that is also a knock against a large chunk of microbrand offerings presently. That being said, I am eyeballing a NTH Azures right now, but who knows what it'll end up selling for and if it stays within budget?

As for the OT confession: I'd like to know too. I've seen people refer to seller feedback on other platforms, such as eBay or reddit, but not sure how well received that is?


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Imo referring to feedback on smth like ebay is almost irrelevant, since there is 0 way to actually prove that the user on WUS is the same person as the user on ebay/etc - even if the nicknames match, that doesn't mean anything.

Usually the post count & history of actual posting in the WUS community can substitute for sales-reputation. And quite a few people don't really bother checking anyway. So don't overthink it, just list your things for sale on f29 and see what happens.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Disguise said:


> Fair point. Alas, divers are not my main focus, and the divers I do wear are mostly <40mm, so that is also a knock against a large chunk of microbrand offerings presently. That being said, I am eyeballing a NTH Azures right now, but who knows what it'll end up selling for and if it stays within budget?
> 
> As for the OT confession: I'd like to know too. I've seen people refer to seller feedback on other platforms, such as eBay or reddit, but not sure how well received that is?


I wholeheartedly agree on your most microbrands are divers statement though. There are some cool different watches coming out, but like you, I don't know about where they will be down the line. But some of the micro watches coming out are pretty damn cool and offer great specs for the price. I wouldn't rule all of them out and that's why I like your 95% of them quote. Pretty accurate, but those other 5%? Dann worth it.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

X2-Elijah said:


> Imo referring to feedback on smth like ebay is almost irrelevant, since there is 0 way to actually prove that the user on WUS is the same person as the user on ebay/etc - even if the nicknames match, that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> Usually the post count & history of actual posting in the WUS community can substitute for sales-reputation. And quite a few people don't really bother checking anyway. So don't overthink it, just list your things for sale on f29 and see what happens.


Good points, and maybe I'll give it a shot. I mean people did sell me Watches here with no feedback, so it ahould work the other way too, especially if the prices are fair. 
Confession: F29 here I come.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

X2-Elijah said:


> Imo referring to feedback on smth like ebay is almost irrelevant, since* there is 0 way to actually prove that the user on WUS is the same person as the user on ebay*/etc - even if the nicknames match, that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> Usually the post count & history of actual posting in the WUS community can substitute for sales-reputation. And quite a few people don't really bother checking anyway. So don't overthink it, just list your things for sale on f29 and see what happens.


There's an incredibly easy way to verify that the user on WUS is the same person as the user on ebay - just go into ebay and send them a message to ask. If they don't know what you're on about, then the ebay account doesn't belong to them. If they do know, they will be able to confirm your earlier correspondence on here. Very easy, and I've done it myself many times.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

I confess that I'm hoping my one (1!) positive buyer feedback will help if I ever get around to trying to sell something. Which I may not because mine are almost all so affordable that it might not be worth the trouble. Unless I'm just looking for a good home for them.


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> I wholeheartedly agree on your most microbrands are divers statement though. There are some cool different watches coming out, but like you, I don't know about where they will be down the line. But some of the micro watches coming out are pretty damn cool and offer great specs for the price. I wouldn't rule all of them out and that's why I like your 95% of them quote. Pretty accurate, but those other 5%? Dann worth it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


I mean, I did go for the F71 Emperor, so I am not entirely immune to the temptation..


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Imo referring to feedback on smth like ebay is almost irrelevant, since there is 0 way to actually prove that the user on WUS is the same person as the user on ebay/etc - even if the nicknames match, that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> Usually the post count & history of actual posting in the WUS community can substitute for sales-reputation. And quite a few people don't really bother checking anyway. So don't overthink it, just list your things for sale on f29 and see what happens.


Which brings to mind another confession of mine: I very rarely attempt to sell watches here, for the simple reason that people here are the most knowledgeable about watches and what they're worth.

Even with crappy eBay fees, I often find I can make more selling there.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Receiving likes is a little more addictive and pleasing than I would have thought.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

^^ There you go.........

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I've done my fair share of pre-orders and waiting several months however this last few I am waiting on are starting to wear on my a bit.


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

I am yet to meet a WIS in real life. 

Sometimes I wonder if all this is an elaborate hoax and watch blogs and forums are populated by bots that only exist in the virtual world.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

helibg said:


> I am yet to meet a WIS in real life.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if all this is an elaborate hoax and watch blogs and forums are populated by bots that only exist in the virtual world.


I just checked, and as near as I can tell, I'm real.

Wait! That would make you a bot, then? ;-)

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

Weetabix said:


> Wait! That would make you a bot, then? ;-)
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


Cogito, ergo sum


----------



## bsenn (Mar 7, 2017)

Poor Old Dave said:


> I used a different buffer today. With a Kawasaki V-Twin engine and a few other differences. What a BEAST! Very physical to control. But oh man it buffs beautifully!
> Confession: Why would anyone care?


Cool for you! Although it's been quite a while, I have spent many hours behind a buffer. The change from electric to one with an engine was fantastic. Have fun!


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Sometimes I think about setting an alarm at 10:05 am so I can grab a 10:08 wristshot of whatever I'm wearing that day. That would save me a lot of time setting and resetting...


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I killed a little time at work today because yesterday was cut short by battery trouble. I have Saturday off and would like to have at least 28 hours though it ain't looking likely.


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

Dub Rubb said:


> I have no seller feedback, and apparently that is VERY important.
> How am I supposed to build up my feedback?


What are you trying to sell, I might be able to help.


----------



## TabascoTodd (Jan 31, 2012)

I came back to reading the forums here a couple weeks ago with the intention of listing some watches over in the sales forum and thinning the herd. I have already bought two watches; put three in my amazon wish list; and pm'd a seller about buying a watch in the sales forum.

I still may list some for sale...

Here are the two new ones that are ordered and on the way to me:

Dan Henry 1970 Orange (Image from Website)








Steinhart Ocean Titanium 500 Premium (Image from Website)


----------



## TabascoTodd (Jan 31, 2012)

duplicate


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I’ve been holding out. Knowing that there are some Kickstarter and other preorders on their ways... I’ve been patient and disciplined. No impulse buys. I behaved. 

Still do.

Don’t know for how long. 

Temptation is strong. 

Tried to sell. Really did. Tried again. 

Event lent one away to facilitate the other‘s buying impulse. 

Temptations.

All along the road. 

It’s dark. 

I hear the sirens. They’re calling. 

Must.

Resist.

Mu....


Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

I know. This is more of a gripe, but I am repeatedly amazed that people continue to rationalize dive watch purchases around how it might be used with scuba diving. Certainly, a dive watch can be nice for swimming and snorkeling.

But the dive watch is an anachronism when it comes to scuba diving now that there are dive computers to wear on the wrist. Makes about as much sense to wear a traditional dive watch as carrying around one of these for mobile communication


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Re: dive watches. I can understand, though. I'm a semi-luddite who enjoys old technology.

Quartz is more accurate, but I like mechanical. I like to write with fountain pens, even though they're more trouble. I like old drafting instruments even though AutoCAD is faster (a confession - I don't use the old instruments professionally). I like a safety razor better than a cartridge or electric razor. I read dead-tree books instead of reading on a device.

In short, for me, analog > digital.

So, I get the appeal, even if it's not technically the most accurate or precise solution. Sometimes good enough is good enough, and if you can get some joy out of the instrument, too, Bob's your uncle!


----------



## skuzapo (Jan 26, 2018)

I have ridiculously impulsive purchase habits. The last watch I ordered was about 2 months ago, after another 2 month break (preorder nth nazario sauro) and today I just put in preorders on not one but two watches. One of these makes some sense, I backed atelier wen on kickstarter to get the early bird discount, but then something made me immediately follow that one up by finally messaging vratislavia about the avantgarde moderne I've been eyeing for weeks.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

skuzapo said:


> (preorder nth nazario sauro)


I've been struggling with this one. I think I've won for now, but I have weak moments.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Weetabix said:


> I'm a semi-luddite who enjoys old technology.
> ... I use AutoCAD


That's just crazy-talk.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

cayabo said:


> That's just crazy-talk.
> 
> View attachment 13572811


I've never understood a Batman with a semi-prominent stomach even though I enjoyed that show when I was a kid.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Weetabix said:


> Re: dive watches. I can understand, though. I'm a semi-luddite who enjoys old technology.
> 
> Quartz is more accurate, but I like mechanical. I like to write with fountain pens, even though they're more trouble. I like old drafting instruments even though AutoCAD is faster (a confession - I don't use the old instruments professionally). I like a safety razor better than a cartridge or electric razor. I read dead-tree books instead of reading on a device.
> 
> ...


Well, sure. There are countless debates on WUS over which is better: quartz or automatic. And the main thing that comes out of that is that there is no clear cut winner. 

Dive computers vs. dive watches are a different situation than you other examples. Dive computers can greatly reduce human error and thus help to avoid serious injury or death.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Dive computers are ugly; that's why there's no Dive computer forum.

But then again, knowing human nature, perhaps there is.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

I can pretty much guranteed I'll never go diving, however 3/4 of my 30ish watches are divers. The rest are G-Shock, or sports watches. It's what I like. 



Also, I ordered a Crafter blue strap on sale, now I'm hoping strapcode decides to have a sale on SKX bracelets.......


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

cel4145 said:


> Dive computers can greatly reduce human error and thus help to avoid serious injury or death.


Pfft! People get so worked up about that. :-d


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> I know. This is more of a gripe, but I am repeatedly amazed that people continue to rationalize dive watch purchases around how it might be used with scuba diving. Certainly, a dive watch can be nice for swimming and snorkeling.
> 
> But the dive watch is an anachronism when it comes to scuba diving now that there are dive computers to wear on the wrist.


A friend of mine, who is about as deep into the recreational scuba hobby as can be imagined (he is almost completely self-sufficient and rarely requires the services of a dive shop) wears an SKX... on dry land. Obviously he dives with a computer, because to do otherwise would be silly!

Edit: Considering it's an SKX, it wouldn't be too surprising if it also goes with him, however he's been diving for a lot longer than he's owned the watch.


----------



## Jaded Albion (May 30, 2012)

I wear a dive watch because I'm a health inspector and a diy mechanic, and you never know what you might have to plunge your hand into without prior thought.

On the quartz vs automatic thing, I've distilled that down even further, with some odd personal preferences... my favorite kind of movement is 70s and early 80s analog quartz on a metal mainplate. Followed by mechanical, and then run of the mill quartz. There's just something fascinating about the totally overbuilt simplicity of an early quartz. I have a Pulsar Y512, which is a Seiko 7545 (6309 based) minus 2 jewels, and hearing that thing tick is satisfying like closing the door on a 60s chevy pickup.


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

eljay said:


> A friend of mine, who is about as deep into the recreational scuba hobby as can be imagined (he is almost completely self-sufficient and rarely requires the services of a dive shop) wears an SKX... on dry land. Obviously he dives with a computer, because to do otherwise would be silly!


A lot of us wear dive watches as a back up. It's plain good practice. Dive computers are great and have doubtlessly helped bring recreational diving a long way, but they aren't infallible. I personally always wear a mechanical dive watch and a dive computer.

I often see a lot of us of "a certain vintage" wearing both.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Well hell. Guess I gotta wait til tomorrow night to see if I'm dropping a million dollars on Lange's, Grand Seikos and VCs.........


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I have determined that if I were to get a G-Shock it will be a 5000 series because square/rectangle is kool.
However A BIG IF it ever happens. It is nearly certain that we will be moving into downtown Shepherd.
We love living here but the place is falling apart and costs $850 a month.
We must downsize quite a bit but that's a good thing.
Confession.... I do comics. Every since I could read I've done them in a newspaper and now since everything is digital I'll be off to Arcamax to do my comics.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

An update:

The interview went well - amazingly well actually. I appreciated that the interviewers were up-front, letting me know that it was down to two candidates. So my odds are good. They said they'll be letting us know Tuesday.

So I did a little preemptive celebrating. In anticipation of getting to wear my other watches more often, I bought a bunch of new straps for them. It started with Crafter Blue having their SKX straps on sale, and just snowballed from there. My wife asked if my not getting the job would mean I'd return the straps. I think everyone here knows the answer to that question.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

helibg said:


> Cogito, ergo sum


You mean.."Cogito, ergo emptio"....else what are you doing in the "Affordable...." forum :-d


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

Ipse said:


> You mean.."Cogito, ergo emptio"....else what are you doing in the "Affordable...." forum :-d


Sum, ergo emptio and emptio, ergo sum are also equally valid.

My Latin vocabulary was limited to three words before you taught me a fourth one


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Found the deal of the year for all those in need of a dive watch here: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/283186101733

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

The crapitude of the pictures some people choose to post in their for sale ads never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

I confess I haven’t bought a watch in 10 months. I have taken a 4 month hiatus from WUS and have been enjoying my small collection without obsessing about my next purchase. 

It’s been weird and I apologise.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Today was the first day posting in the "What Are You Wearing?" thread after several days' hiatus. And I've gotta say, it was refreshing to just wear and enjoy my watches for a few days without feeling the need to show the world what I'm wearing -- which has become sort of a strange busy-work, given that the audience here has repeatedly shown they're not exactly as enthusiastic about my watches as I am.


This no-WRUW thing may become a trend for me.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> ...... given that the audience here has repeatedly shown they're not exactly as enthusiastic about my watches as I am......


You've noticed that, too, huh?


----------



## clbryant1981 (Oct 12, 2018)

Rice and Gravy said:


> The crapitude of the pictures some people choose to post in their for sale ads never ceases to amaze me.


YES!! There was a watch I was actually interested in and willing to pay asking price but the attitude that the ad was written in totally turned me away. I was thinking I'm the only one and it's normal since I'm a new guy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

If Seikos didn’t have the two following problems, I’d definitely have more (none, that is my actual count )

1. why they’re putting these super ugly and aggressive dauphine hands ON EVERY INTERESTING watch? Even the grand seikos?!

2. and If they don’t put dauphine hands, they screw the hands up otherwise: over-broad arrow hands (I’m looking at you, sbdc053 and colleague!) or simply ugly arrow hands (skx...)

The only exception are the sla017 and the MM300. The first being too expensive and the latter being too thickckckkcck, though...

/rant over, thanks.

TL;DR: seiko sucks at hands. 

There, it’s out.


Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Jaded Albion (May 30, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Today was the first day posting in the "What Are You Wearing?" thread after several days' hiatus. And I've gotta say, it was refreshing to just wear and enjoy my watches for a few days without feeling the need to show the world what I'm wearing -- which has become sort of a strange busy-work, given that the audience here has repeatedly shown they're not exactly as enthusiastic about my watches as I am.
> 
> This no-WRUW thing may become a trend for me.


It's a drain to do every day, and I tend to wear the same watch for days to weeks at a time, so I only post there if I'm feeling particularly in love with one of my watches. And my 1979 Pulsar will be making an appearance there later 

I think of it more as being something for my watch, if I really love it, than a community participation event.


----------



## Jaded Albion (May 30, 2012)

Duplicate -_-


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess I, or anyone who isn’t a pilot and can do arithmetic with at most two orders of ten, will probably never need a GMT complication. One only needs to be able to add or subtract up to 4 or maybe remember one or two other offsets for friends and family in another hemisphere. I further confess I still really want a Rolex Explorer II.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess I, or anyone who isn't a pilot and can do arithmetic with at most two orders of ten, will probably never need a GMT complication. One only needs to be able to add or subtract up to 4 or maybe remember one or two other offsets for friends and family in another hemisphere. I further confess I still really want a Rolex Explorer II.


Yeah, I confess that I own two GMTs and a dual-time, but I never use them for travel.

I live and grew up in US Central, with my father traveling all over the world it was my job to remember time offsets as a kid because my mom literally never figured it out... poor thing. Central has a lot of workers because of that time zone's convenience. Eastern is +1, Pacific is -2 and you can have a shift of workers in Central from 7 AM to 7 PM and cover 8AM to 5PM in every CONUS time zone. Work 6 AM to 8 PM and you extend that to Alaska and every Canadian province except (sometimes?) Newfoundland. Even then that gives some reasonable coverage to Newfies and even Hawaiians even if you don't cover the entire work day. Those hours kinda suck, but they're possible to do and I've worked in lots of jobs where I needed to keep the coastal time zones clear in my head and remember to not call L.A. before 10 central because nobody would be there...

Since the offsets I'm likely to use almost always fall between -2 and +1, it's not a big deal to remember. On very rare occasion, I travel to farther offsets than that for stuff like Central European Time, but that's so rare it's not worth (to a non-WIS) buying a watch for. Yet here I am... owning multi-TZ watches like a schmuck.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Had a Whoopsie yesterday. Forgot to charge up the floor machine. Managed to get 4 hours anyway.
CONFESSION: We don't need no stinkin' confessions!


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

I went to type in "em" into a text message and my phone autocorrected it to "300m". Either I spend too my time here, or my phone just knows what's up.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

I don't like the new longer format for smartphones. It makes it harder to take one-handed camera shots of a watch on my wrist, because my Galaxy S9 Plus is more top-heavy at the camera end. Makes it much harder to keep it steady for indoor lighting situations.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> I don't like the new longer format for smartphones. It makes it harder to take one-handed camera shots of a watch on my wrist, because my Galaxy S9 Plus is more top-heavy at the camera end. Makes it much harder to keep it steady for indoor lighting situations.


I recently upgraded smartphones and very nearly returned the new one because it was smaller*, mostly narrower but taller with the abomination that is a notched, rounded corners screen. I was seriously considering it in store when I was having trouble taking good macro shots. Crappy screen + poor quality watch pictures? Why am I upgrading then ;-)

Luckily I figured out that the display model of the phone had the camera settings wrong and I could do at least pretty good macro shots. Crisis averted.

Top-heavy phones suck though. I have to give you that.

*Pre-ordered so I couldn't compare side-by-side


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> I recently upgraded smartphones and very nearly returned the new one because it was smaller*, mostly narrower but taller with the abomination that is a notched, rounded corners screen. I was seriously considering it in store when I was having trouble taking good macro shots. Crappy screen + poor quality watch pictures? Why am I upgrading then ;-)
> 
> Luckily I figured out that the display model of the phone had the camera settings wrong and I could do at least pretty good macro shots. Crisis averted.
> 
> ...


Yep. It's just harder for me to hold steady with one hand. At least the camera app on the Galaxy S9+ has easy to use voice commands for taking the shot so I don't have to try to press anything.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

I like to wind and set automatics to the time at their destination before I mail them so that the new owner has the immediate pleasure of a set and running watch when they open their package, but today when I mailed one out I forgot. :-(


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

I am secretly waiting for a short month so that I can stay up until midnight and watch my Casio Oceanus deal with the date change on its own.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Spent a solid 45 minutes or more on Ebay trying to find the "right" affordable strap to swap the OEM deployment one on the Kemmner Tonneau that I recently picked up. After scrolling through hundreds of listings, finally settled on one that I thought would compliment well. 

After I submitted payment did I realize I forgot to include the 10% off code. The discount was the whole reason I started looking at watch bands in the first place! Thankfully I only overpaid by $1, as the band was $10. But still irked me nonetheless.


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

TheJohnP said:


> Spent a solid 45 minutes or more on Ebay trying to find the "right" affordable strap to swap the OEM deployment one on the Kemmner Tonneau that I recently picked up. After scrolling through hundreds of listings, finally settled on one that I thought would compliment well.
> 
> After I submitted payment did I realize I forgot to include the 10% off code. The discount was the whole reason I started looking at watch bands in the first place! Thankfully I only overpaid by $1, as the band was $10. But still irked me nonetheless.


Now you have to buy a second one, just to use that coupon. It's unavoidable..


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

I confess:
- I've started naming my watches.
- I can't believe how many watches in the sales corner are rare.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Weetabix said:


> I confess:
> - _I've started naming my watches._
> - I can't believe how many watches in the sales corner are rare.


Like what? We want to know.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

TraserFace









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Konrad and Mr. Collins









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Ivan









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Several haven't told me their names yet.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Weetabix said:


> Several haven't told me their names yet.
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


Tick?....or maybe, Tock?..........

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

I don't understand why no one here has the user name Chauncey Gardner.






Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Weetabix said:


> Several haven't told me their names yet.


I think it would be OK to borrow from the names Tandy came up with for his balls, if you are stuck.






However, if you start talking to your watches a lot like that, best to get yourself checked out (well, unless it's the end of the world and you are alone;-)).


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I've had a Grey NATO for some time. Today I got a Quartz Seiko on a bracelet. Had to scrape skin to get it over my hand. If I adjust it to go over the hand it's loose on my wrist. The Grey NATO is not the perfect answer. But it's close.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm in a bit of a watch slump at the moment. There are no real watches that excite me, and I need to sell off quite a few of my watches, but I'm not motivated to do that either. I could raise funds through selling but for what? The watches I have my eye on won't be going anywhere anytime soon and the grail I'm looking at, I'm not sure that I would enjoy it although it's visually interesting to me. 

So, currently, I'm enjoying the watches that I have, not the watches that I want.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Dreaded double post.


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

I love my Mako II, but I secretly wish it had a big clunky crown like my Amphibias because the tiny one on it drives me insane (I may be a little ham-fisted, admittedly).


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Tanjecterly said:


> I'm in a bit of a watch slump at the moment. There are no real watches that excite me, and I need to sell off quite a few of my watches, but I'm not motivated to do that either. I could raise funds through selling but for what? The watches I have my eye on won't be going anywhere anytime soon and the grail I'm looking at, I'm not sure that I would enjoy it although it's visually interesting to me.
> 
> So, currently, I'm enjoying the watches that I have, not the watches that I want.


First world problems, my man.

Sell the ones you feel you need to sell, and put the money in an envelope marked "for the inevitable revival of interest"?

I'm a little bit at the point of nothing excites me. But that's OK. There are still plenty of beautiful ones to look at even if I know I don't need to buy them.

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

I am turned off by this subdial arrangement in a chrono quartz (too clustered towards the center):








Compared to this version (easier on the eye imho):









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

I just bought a mountain bike that cost 2.5x as much as my most expensive watch and I couldn't be happier.

(Incidentally, if you believe the RRP, the bike is "worth" less than the watch, and I didn't pay full price for the bike either.)


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm thinking of another purge. Possibly buying another Fenix series. Oh decisions

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

I hate chronographs. Especially “bull head” chronos. Actually make that all bull heads of any kind too.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm not sure why, but I don't like to wear my bezel watches with the bezel arrow pointed at 12. Maybe because it looks more like it is being used to time things if not at 12???


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> I'm not sure why, but I don't like to wear my bezel watches with the bezel arrow pointed at 12. Maybe because it looks more like it is being used to time things if not at 12???


Yup. I get a little kick out of it when I glance at a diver and the bezel is still where I left it. Hmmmm.....timing the dog walk? last night's frozen pizza? boring meeting?


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

I finally broke down and bought an SKX007. It was the K2 because that's what I found. But, ooh, that bracelet.

I confess that its unashamed, chintzy sparkle actually made me grit my teeth with perturbation. I hated it. I went ahead and sized it until it was comfortable, and the shiny little links still drove me crazy. It had to come off! I stopped short of stepping on it after it was off. Someone may like it in the future. But I confess I hated it.

I have the watch head on a black NATO with a thin orange stripe that picks up the orange in the "DIVER'S 200M" nicely. Now, the watch and I can be friends.


----------



## BillHW (Oct 6, 2018)

The Sweetheart doesn't know yet but I ordered a bunch of tools today. I know, that's not much of a confession for most of you guys but I'm a geezer and I have a pretty good tremor in my hands... worse on some days, not so bad on others. Crazy, right? Oh well. It's just that spending time on some of the treads I've grown more and more intrigued by some of the mods I've seen. Would love to try a Fifty Fathoms, just for an example. What's the worst that can happen ;-) ?

grandma: "what got into you? are you really going to try that?" (questioningly)

me: "yeah, I know, but if I pull this off the grandsons will really like them!" (best 'get out of jail grin')

grandma: side eye with smirk


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Ten-Ten said:


> Yup. I get a little kick out of it when I glance at a diver and the bezel is still where I left it. Hmmmm.....timing the dog walk? last night's frozen pizza? boring meeting?


The bezels on my dive watches are _always_ pointed to 12. Otherwise, I might look down and think I only have _x_ minutes of oxygen left, panic, and die.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

I just turned on my brights, got out of the car, and charged the lume on my watch.

My daughter stood by making disparaging remarks.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Weetabix said:


> I just turned on my brights, got out of the car, and charged the lume on my watch.
> 
> My daughter stood by making disparaging remarks.


Sounds like you need one of those UV flashlights off Amazon for your car.


----------



## TheTy (Jun 21, 2018)

On Wednesday my family and I went trick or treating woth some of our friends. I haven't had the opportunity to hang with my friend Matt in about a month. So when I get to their house (him his wife & kids) and see a Rolex GMT Master II Batman laying on the endtable I'm a bit shocked. He hasn't ever shown interest in watches. He readily admitted that it is a fake, but a very well made fake.
I did scold him for buying a fake, but told him that I'm happy he has taken up an interest in watches. He said that he really likes the fake, but is very open to getting other watches.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BillHW (Oct 6, 2018)

Put this here, or in the "no love for Timex" thread? hmmm...

Is it wrong that I felt an inordinate amount of satisfaction using my $19 Timex as the "Official Clock-changing Timepiece for the End of Daylight Time 2018"? You know, set it to official internet approved Standard Time, then walk through the house changing all the darn digital displays. I'm a geezer, so it is the sentimental favorite...

A pox on the person who invented Daylight Time.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I agree TOTALLY about DST. A COMPLETE pain in the butt. My divers never dive so always stay pointed at 12.
Nothing really to confess. My Sister knows I'm buying a watch and is cool with it.


----------



## igureta (Oct 28, 2012)

I envy one-watch guys.
They are cool. 

Enviado desde mi XT1700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

I pity one watch guys. They miss out on the joy of variety.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

I honestly think these two watches are equally ugly. I am not trying to hate on those who spend the money on the AP (or the invicta for that matter!), I just don't get the appeal. The Watch is hideous.
Also, why are integrated lugs hated on so much on affordables, but if you drop 30k it's all of a sudden okay?









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

BillHW said:


> Put this here, or in the "no love for Timex" thread? hmmm...
> 
> Is it wrong that I felt an inordinate amount of satisfaction using my $19 Timex as the "Official Clock-changing Timepiece for the End of Daylight Time 2018"? You know, set it to official internet approved Standard Time, then walk through the house changing all the darn digital displays. I'm a geezer, so it is the sentimental favorite...
> 
> A pox on the person who invented Daylight Time.


I agree about DST. I'm a bit of an insomniac, so it always messes me up for about a week every time we change it. Get rid of it.

Still, the added benefit is that my quartz watches get some additional attention. I try to wear them all over the couple of weeks following each of the time changes so that I get them all set. I suppose I could just spend ten minutes or so changing them all at once, but what fun would that be?


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Dub Rubb said:


> ......
> Also, why are integrated lugs hated on so much on affordables, but if you drop 30k it's all of a sudden okay?


Ooh ooh, I think I know this one! Because if you have 30K to spend on a watch, $300 for a replacement rubber or leather strap is no big deal?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Weetabix said:


> I just turned on my brights, got out of the car, and charged the lume on my watch.
> 
> My daughter stood by making disparaging remarks.
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


ROFL 
I do this every night that I have to go somewhere. There is nothing cooler than driving at night with the bright glow of a Dive watch on your wrist that others can see from the car beside you. Also on Halloween, walking my daughter from house to house, I was recharging the lume on my Seiko Gen 2 Monster with my bright flash light just so everyone would notice the watch. Sadly, no one cared or commented on it.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Weetabix said:


> I just turned on my brights, got out of the car, and charged the lume on my watch.
> 
> My daughter stood by making disparaging remarks.
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk





Rocat said:


> ROFL
> I do this every night that I have to go somewhere. There is nothing cooler than driving at night with the bright glow of a Dive watch on your wrist that others can see from the car beside you. Also on Halloween, walking my daughter from house to house, I was recharging the lume on my Seiko Gen 2 Monster with my bright flash light just so everyone would notice the watch. Sadly, no one cared or commented on it.


Seroiusly, guys, you need one of these









One nice thing about them is that they won't ruin your night vision like standing in front of a headlight or using a strong regular flashlight will.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Alternate confession: I'm so lazy, I'll never go out of my way to buy a special flashlight just to charge my lume. Plus, my family already looks askance at my idiosyncrasies.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

I just watched a 15 minute youtube clip of an interview trying to identify the guest's watch. I even slowed it to 0.5x and made it full screen but the damn thing always remained partially hidden under the sleeve. It was excruciating.

In case someone is interested in some detective work, it is Alexander Skarsgard's interview with Stephen Colbert.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Dub Rubb said:


> I honestly think these two watches are equally ugly. I am not trying to hate on those who spend the money on the AP (or the invicta for that matter!), I just don't get the appeal. The Watch is hideous.
> Also, why are integrated lugs hated on so much on affordables, but if you drop 30k it's all of a sudden okay?
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. Both are abominations.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

I HATE effing Hamilton. There, I've said it. Every time I see someone posting a "bargain" Hammy, I wonder why on Earth I would buy it.
Apologies if I bruised some egos.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

I confess that I bought a Seiko Ripley 'as an investment' without running it by my wife. It was mostly true, but I also just really wanted to see one in the flesh.

I confess that I just want to wear it now, and stop keeping it in its box.

I confess that I told my wife this morning that I'm going to pay the money back into savings because I just want to keep it and wear it, and she wasn't too impressed.

I confess that when she asked me how much I've spent over the last five years on watches, I said 'maybe £(x). Turns out she knows more than I realised about my addiction, and she quickly reeled off a few of the headline watches I've bought and got the total to nearly £(x times 3). She wasn't mad, but she wanted me to know that she knows...

I confess I have no intention of stopping...

We never really agreed on what to do with the Ripley though, but I confess that this baby is going nowhere...


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess to rolling my eyes every time someone raves about a faded or ghosted aluminum bezel. Also, "toasted patina" on a dial looks like poop.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

I lost an hour of my life last night being trolled by a $100 off $200 GearBest coupon that turned out not to be good on anything I wanted to buy from them. :-|


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

1) The date showing on the dial for any watch photo I post in the what are you wearing now threads will always be wrong. Unless it happens to be correct by random chance. 

2) Most of my collection consists of automatic watches, and I would always want my collection to have a few. But I would be much happier if many of the watches I like came in quartz, both because of accuracy, and so I could avoid the smooth moving second hand tax. I'd rather save my money for other purchases.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Hearsay for sure. I get more pleasure from cheap quartz than automatic watches.
In fact the one I'm wearing right now cost under $10 at Wal-Mart.
And while the hands appear to have lume.... it ain't so.
Wal-Mart watch by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

Whoops, it does have lume. it just barely lasts long enough to see with a toilet paper tube.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Weetabix said:


> Alternate confession: I'm so lazy, I'll never go out of my way to buy a special flashlight just to charge my lume. Plus, my family already looks askance at my idiosyncrasies.
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


Online shopping. That's how lazy people shop. That's the only way I shop.


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

I've had two opportunities to get a Seiko SKX, and both times I chose something else. Am I still allowed to be here?


----------



## 93 Honda Civic (Nov 13, 2018)

larand said:


> I've had two opportunities to get a Seiko SKX, and both times I chose something else. Am I still allowed to be here?


You probably chose something else because the SKX will always be there, waiting faithfully.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

larand said:


> I've had two opportunities to get a Seiko SKX, and both times I chose something else. Am I still allowed to be here?


probably for the rest of our lifetime a Seiko SKX will be available at ~lowish price if not new certainly 2nd hand.. it has been made since 96'.

honestly a Seiko SKX is my favorite beater watch.. I end up wearing one when I travel.. it was the watch I took with me to flee the Woolsey fire @3am~ish last friday..









looks the business on a StrapCode (miltat) Super Oyster II band

the main problem it is such a comfortable well designed watch you may find yourself just grabbing it all the time.. (tends to be the situation here).


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

atarione said:


> probably for the rest of our lifetime a Seiko SKX will be available at ~lowish price if not new certainly 2nd hand.. it has been made since 96'.
> 
> honestly a Seiko SKX is my favorite beater watch.. I end up wearing one when I travel.. it was the watch I took with me to flee the Woolsey fire @3am~ish last friday..
> 
> ...


I am wearing the exact same combo right now. I switch to my SKX007 on rubber when I work out. Then I switch to my SKX011 when I go to the beach! I own much more expensive watches, but something about the SKX is just perfect in my mind. It is such a versatile yet great looking watch, I can't get enough of it. 
I wore my Omega AT out to dinner tonight, but when I got home? SKX009 here I come!









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

People swapping pictures of SKX### is the same as people swapping pictures of maroon Toyota Camrys.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

pb9610 said:


> People swapping pictures of SKX### is the same as people swapping pictures of maroon Toyota Camrys.


I got yer maroon Toyota Camry right here!









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Weetabix said:


> I got yer maroon Toyota Camry right here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh aftermarket rims on that Camry! ;-)


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

atarione said:


> probably for the rest of our lifetime a Seiko SKX will be available at ~lowish price if not new certainly 2nd hand.. it has been made since 96'.
> 
> honestly a Seiko SKX is my favorite beater watch.. I end up wearing one when I travel.. it was the watch I took with me to flee the Woolsey fire @3am~ish last friday..
> 
> ...


I may well end up with an SKX009 eventually, as I have a weakness for blue dials (witness my Mako II), but I've opted for a Citizen BN0051-09L for a daily beater, in part because 1) Eco-Drive means it's grab-and-go, 2) I prefer the looks, 3) it's comfortable as heck, and 4) I got a helluva nice price.

But yeah, it's not like I'm going to stop buying watches (don't tell my wife), so...


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I agree that if my budget and availability become compatible I will get a Blue SKX.
But budget hardly ever allows more than $50 all at once.
Time Factory Expedition by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

There isn't much not to like about that Timex, Dave.


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

Weetabix said:


> I got yer maroon Toyota Camry right here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at those manual windows

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Weetabix said:


> I got yer maroon Toyota Camry right here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at... that tissue box on the parcel shelf?


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

pb9610 said:


> Look at those manual windows
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I thought I caught wind of some sarcasm, but then I thought, "The hack with it."

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

I sometimes think I should trim my wrist hair to make it easier to take WRUW shots. Does this mean I'm becoming a true WIS? 

And the better question is do any of you guys already do that? :-d


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

cel4145 said:


> I sometimes think I should trim my wrist hair to make it easier to take WRUW shots.


Buy a Vostok Amphibia and let the bracelet do it for you. :-d


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

I may have a problem. I've discovered that I save a significant amount of time by having USPS Tracking on my bookmark tool bar at the top of the screen.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I got that Timex at the Time Factory on 290 and my eyes were drawn to it.
This one was a bargain from a WUSer.

Timex Waterbury Blue by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Poor Old Dave said:


> I agree that if my budget and availability become compatible I will get a Blue SKX.
> But budget hardly ever allows more than $50 all at once.
> Time Factory Expedition by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


Nothing wrong with that whatsoever.

Another confession: I prefer wearing this Timex....over my SKXs/7002.

Yes.

A gold Timex on a speidel-esque strap.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

OK, so I'm leaving for a week+ and I'm down to 4 watches. The goal is always 3-- one on the wrist, 2 in the 3 slot box and room for a hitchhiker but I tucked an MDV106 and extra straps in, just in case one stops working.

The other 3 are 2 autos and 1 Eco-Drive...


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

OvrSteer said:


> OK, so I'm leaving for a week+ and I'm down to 4 watches. The goal is always 3-- one on the wrist, 2 in the 3 slot box and room for a hitchhiker but I tucked an MDV106 and extra straps in, just in case one stops working.
> 
> The other 3 are 2 autos and 1 Eco-Drive...


I don't know why, but I had the impression you had billyuns of watches. I must be thinking of someone else.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Weetabix said:


> I don't know why, but I had the impression you had billyuns of watches. I must be thinking of someone else.
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


I think he meant he's down to 3 watches to BRING with him on his week-long journey. I just did the same, and enjoyed having choices on what to wear to dinner or the beach.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> I think he meant he's down to 3 watches to BRING with him on his week-long journey. I just did the same, and enjoyed having choices on what to wear to dinner or the beach.


Ah. That makes more sense. I have a cruise coming up in February. I'm letting my watch pick the dinner watch. I'm picking the others.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Weetabix said:


> Ah. That makes more sense. I have a cruise coming up in February. I'm letting my *watch* pick the dinner watch. I'm picking the others.


Freudian slip?


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Ten-Ten said:


> Freudian slip?


Oops! I'm letting my watch pick the dinner wife.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I haven't posted here in a while, but I was on Instagram and something struck me funny.

I've recently seen several microbrands trending up market in price - $1500 plus! Initially microbrands were supposed to be quality offerings at more affordable prices than "name brand" watch companies. This price comes with risk, as you're essentially gambling on a company that might not be around in a few years to support their product.

That being said, why would anyone pay $1500 for a watch backed by a company that might not even be in business in 5 years? Who wants a $1500 watch that can't be fixed if a bezel insert cracks, or a bracelet pin becomes loose, etc.? 

Example: If you purchase an Oris Aquis for $1500 from an AD, you can count on parts availability 10, maybe even 15 years from now. You can count on Oris taking care of you if there's a warranty repair issue as well. That's why you're paying the premium - for product support.

I'm not sure that an expensive microbrand business model makes sense. You're asking the same price as companies that have worldwide service centers, and have been in business for over one hundred years. Can you offer the same product support? Where's the added value to the customer?

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Straaaange.....but true. 

A weird phenomenon takes over the scroll-wheel on my mouse when I see a thread who's title ends in........."thoughts?" It goes into hyper-drive to get past that frickin' thread as soon as........

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Mr.Sawyer (Jun 27, 2017)

I like my quartz watches just as much as my automatics and manual winds.
I would never own an invicta but would never belittle someone who does.
I'm not a rolex fan.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I haven't posted here in a while, but I was on Instagram and something struck me funny.
> 
> Example: If you purchase an Oris Aquis for $1500 from an AD, you can count on parts availability 10, maybe even 15 years from now. You can count on Oris taking care of you if there's a warranty repair issue as well. That's why you're paying the premium - for product support.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Not too long ago I purchased a bracelet for my Oris Artix from Oris. I was given the impression that I may have purchased one of the last ones available. I doubt most brands keeps all parts for all watches for anywhere near 10 years. Or to be more specific, they do not continue to manufacture those parts once a model is discontinued.


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Ragl said:


> Straaaange.....but true.
> 
> A weird phenomenon takes over the scroll-wheel on my mouse when I see a thread who's title ends in........."thoughts?" It goes into hyper-drive to get past that frickin' thread as soon as........
> 
> ...


oh man, you're missing out on the instant gratification of group thinking! Now you'll never pick up a Bambino, SKX and SNK809


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Disguise said:


> oh man, you're missing out on the instant gratification of group thinking! Now you'll never pick up a Bambino, SKX and SNK809


I deliberately passed on the SKX, I have an SNK803 that I need to get rid of because it's too small for my tastes, and now I'm rethinking the Bambino v4 on my Christmas list. I'm bad at groupthink.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I was four-fifths of the way out of my driveway today, when I realized I didn't have a watch on. I pulled back in, got out, unlocked the door, went inside, and put on the one I intended to wear today.

That's right; I couldn't go one work shift with a bare wrist, looking at the computer or my phone for the time.


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I was four-fifths of the way out of my driveway today, when I realized I didn't have a watch on. I pulled back in, got out, unlocked the door, went inside, and put on the one I intended to wear today.
> 
> That's right; I couldn't go one work shift with a bare wrist, looking at the computer or my phone for the time.


Pics or it didn't happen. JK. Your experience sounds pretty familiar! My wife gets pissy sometimes that I put a watch on first in the morning before my wedding band.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I was four-fifths of the way out of my driveway today, when I realized I didn't have a watch on. I pulled back in, got out, unlocked the door, went inside, and put on the one I intended to wear today.
> 
> That's right; I couldn't go one work shift with a bare wrist, looking at the computer or my phone for the time.


I keep a G-Shock in my car for just such emergencies


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

cel4145 said:


> WorthTheWrist said:
> 
> 
> > I was four-fifths of the way out of my driveway today, when I realized I didn't have a watch on. I pulled back in, got out, unlocked the door, went inside, and put on the one I intended to wear today.
> ...


Timex Expedition chrono for me, but same principle for same type of emergency.


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

watchcrank said:


> Timex Expedition chrono for me, but same principle for same type of emergency.


<makes a note to throw a Vostok in my glovebox>


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I was four-fifths of the way out of my driveway today, when I realized I didn't have a watch on. I pulled back in, got out, unlocked the door, went inside, and put on the one I intended to wear today.
> 
> That's right; I couldn't go one work shift with a bare wrist, looking at the computer or my phone for the time.


I keep a Timex Expedition in my car's center console for just such a reason. Funny enough, I've never left the house without a watch, ever. I think it's fear of having to wear a Timex out and about that helps me to remember to wear a watch. I recently had to replace the battery in the Timex as it had died. I thought about throwing the watch away. I told myself that if a battery replacement wouldn't fix it, then in the trash it would go. It's running fine back in the center console.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

watchcrank said:


> Timex Expedition chrono for me, but same principle for same type of emergency.


Good choice. :-!

I've already had to use my watch emergency cache. It's important to have for one's sanity.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Rocat said:


> I keep a Timex Expedition in my car's center console for just such a reason. Funny enough, I've never left the house without a watch, ever.





cel4145 said:


> I've already had to use my watch emergency cache. It's important to have for one's sanity.


Since returning to watches six or so years ago, I only recall leaving the house without a watch three times. The first time I felt naked (echoing the "important for sanity point") and swore "never again." The other two times, I had a spare watch in my day bag. b-)


----------



## Mr.Sawyer (Jun 27, 2017)

although a few of my watches have date displays, I hate date displays, especially at 3 and real small. I think my next watch will be the Stowa, with nothing on the dial.
I don't like and don't understand the need to put words on a dial. Brand I get, but the word "automatic" really? Do they ever put "manual"? - incabloc? anti-magnetic? 300m? chronometer? V6 fuel injected? Why???????


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> .. why would anyone pay $1500 for a watch backed by a company that might not even be in business in 5 years? Who wants a $1500 watch that can't be fixed if a bezel insert cracks, or a bracelet pin becomes loose


This needs a thread all of its own!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I was four-fifths of the way out of my driveway today, when I realized I didn't have a watch on. I pulled back in, got out, unlocked the door, went inside, and put on the one I intended to wear today.
> 
> That's right; I couldn't go one work shift with a bare wrist, looking at the computer or my phone for the time.


We've all been there bro.... Well, I have anyway!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Confession : I love my mom, I really do. But I hate that she bought me a watch that I don't wear. She asked me the other day if I have been wearing it and I had to lie and say yes! Of course!
She went on a trip to Basel and then Germany, and told me she picked up a watch for me. Obviously, I was excited. Then when she pulled out a Junghans bag, I thought "well I like the direction this is going!". Only to reveal a black PVD with blue dial Bering Solar watch. I like that at least it is solar, but it is not my style.
The problem now lies in that I am meeting up with her and some family friends for dinner tonight and feel like I have to wear it. On the other hand, I just got back from my local(ish) AD and picked up this beautiful new Seiko that I am so excited about!
WWWUSD? Oh well, I am gonna do the right thing and wear this Bering watch whose second hand misses all the markers  First world problems I guess.
I still love you mom, just don't buy me any more watches. /rant.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

When you're 80% certain you've found a watch in an estate auction about to go for 8% of it's value, but you can't post it on this forum for an opinion on what you see because you're all vultures...


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Disguise said:


> oh man, you're missing out on the instant gratification of group thinking! Now you'll never pick up a Bambino, SKX and SNK809


I avoided the SKX for a log time, then I bought a SSC505 Chrono....... The dragon got a hold of me, and isn't gonna let go anytime soon. Have both the SKX007 and 009, and want 2 more, because I'm sick man, sick!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Also, the Black Friday banner for undone keeps reminding me of a Carhartt banner


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

I am trying to patiently wait out the PR on my SKX so I can get down to modding. Seriously, sitting here waiting for it to stop ticking. C'mon already!!!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Wow, I seem to have gone more than a month without checking in here. I may have finally beat the watch addicition.

I haven't checked the "found a bargain" thread in over two years, and my purchases have gone down significantly. Even with black friday/cyber-everything-from-october-to-january coming up, I don't care.

I had worn the same watch for over a year. At least it was a WUS project watch.

I found watch watch in a drawer that I impulse bought and never wore, and gave it to a forum member to try to cheer him up. [it was only a cheap timex]. I don't know if that worked, but I felt good inside doing it.

I recently spent the most I've ever spent on a watch. And It's a quartz. But it's designed by a WUS member and is nearly the perfect pilot watch with a central seconds/minutes chrono that is very easy for my old eyes to read. And the serial number matches the model number of my car. It's not quite an EOTL/grail for me, but it's pretty darn close. At least for now 

I was happy when I found the box in the mail before the girlfriend did and was able to hide it. And somehow the girlfriend didn't notice when I changed the watch I was wearing, or was too nice to mention it.

I miss making fun of chronopolis.


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

My most recent watch purchase was to suit an new but unused watch strap. It didn't work with the watch head I specifically bought it for, so rather than send the strap back overseas to the seller, I figured it was easier to get another watch...


----------



## fiddletildeath (Sep 3, 2015)

Ian_61 said:


> My most recent watch purchase was to suit an new but unused watch strap. It didn't work with the watch head I specifically bought it for, so rather than send the strap back overseas to the seller, I figured it was easier to get another watch...


Damn I have done this. . . but I haven't warn it much. Seems like I was enabling myself!


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

I logged in today for the first time in about a month just so I could check out the "Heads Up" bargain thread. I have a birthday in three days, a new job that I'm loving, and I'm visiting extended family after Christmas (and could use a new watch for showing off).


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Days since posting a watch pic and only noticing afterward that the bezel wasn't straight: 0


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Sometimes being poor is a good thing. This day in point.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I have to laugh at the people that post here that they've gotten their last watch and they're done. 

This place is like the Hotel California.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Poor Old Dave said:


> Sometimes being poor is a good thing. This day in point.


Agreed. Had to laugh at Macy's trying to sell DW5600s for 100 bux with "free" headphones. JCP had 40% off on Seiko and Citizen though, I would have walked away with a couple new Seikos and a Blue Angel Citizen.



Tanjecterly said:


> I have to laugh at the people that post here that they've gotten their last watch and they're done.
> 
> This place is like the Hotel California.


Like? It IS Hotel California.


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Sometimes I get a bit bored on F71 as the majority of posts these days seem to be people who are unable/too lazy to use google or the forum search function for their newest purchase and instead spam new threads


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Confession: I am posting a pic here so I don't have to see the Bering watch I complained about in an earlier post every time I scroll by this thread.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Dub Rubb said:


> Confession: I am posting a pic here so I don't have to see the Bering watch I complained about in an earlier post every time I scroll by this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you score that seconds hand???


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Where did you score that seconds hand???


Honestly, I am a tad bit ashamed to say, but I guess this could be a confession as well!
I bought a few, we'll call them "homages" off of the internet to wear around my house to figure out which real one I wanted to buy (seamaster 007, explorer I and AT). The pictures in the ads had no branding, but when they arrived, guess what? Branded.
I did wear them around the house and decided on the AT, but was left with a few "homages" I didn't know what to do with. I took the opportunity to use my case opener and hand puller for the first time to figure out how to disassemble and reassemble watch movements and hands and only destroyed one date mechanism.
However, the main thing that attracted me to one watch was indeed that second hand and I felt it needed a new home. And what better place than in an SKX007?!?
That second hand literally was the basis of my entire first mod. I didn't even know if it would fit, but hey we all get lucky sometimes. I will say though, at $60(for the whole watch) it was the most expensive part of the mod lol!
I won't post where to get versions of said watch here, but I think there are quartz versions even cheaper. PM me if you want to know.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

For the amount of money I just plunked down for a PS4, various games, a desk and headset for the PS4, and and iPad for the kids I could have bought two very nice Sumo's in blue and black at Mark's prices from LIW. 

You know I thought about telling the kids, "No" to all the electronic stuff this year. lol

However then they would just say, "That's fine, we'll ask Santa for them for Christmas. He will get his Elves to make them.". To which I should have said the Elves are on strike.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

mplsabdullah said:


> Now your watches have a very interesting back story (likely traded for drugs, found in Tombstone, etc) and will be the envy of all WIS nerds. Especially if it got some of that "wabi" WIS seem to love in the process of the journey. Congrats again on getting some of the watches back. :-! Very rare to hear about stolen goods being recovered.


Still waiting, they are being held as "evidence" two years later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

watchout said:


> Still waiting, they are being held as "evidence" two years later.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's crazy. Sorry to hear about the hassle.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

In 52 hours my new SRP777 has gained only 10 seconds. Not per day, but total time. Sometimes you just get lucky with a Seiko Automatic.


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

The other day I found myself embarrassed and unwilling to go into an Audemars Piguet boutique to even look, because I knew there was no chance I could afford to buy one. My wife kept trying to get me to go in because she knows how much I like the Royal Oak design and she wanted me to try it on.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

IAmAnalog said:


> The other day I found myself embarrassed and unwilling to go into an Audemars Piguet boutique to even look, because I knew there was no chance I could afford to buy one. My wife kept trying to get me to go in because she knows how much I like the Royal Oak design and she wanted me to try it on.


You fool! Christmas approaches. That was a not so subtle hint that you may have scored one, and she just wanted to figure out exactly which style. Too late now, I'm afraid...

Confession: I just don't like NATO straps.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

mconlonx said:


> You fool! Christmas approaches. That was a not so subtle hint that you may have scored one, and she just wanted to figure out exactly which style. Too late now, I'm afraid...


Indeed. This is the point where you're supposed to hint that what you really want is a Centigraph Souveraine.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Watch photos with half empty glasses/ mugs drive me bonkers
Please take the pic first, then tuck in!


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

I'm used to the "gargoyle" and "windshield" translations that crop up on Japanese sites, but I confess I have no idea what this one might be:

There are a lot of scratches on the bezel part. I will recommend scratches to those who can catch horse mackerel.


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Ian_61 said:


> I'm used to the "gargoyle" and "windshield" translations that crop up on Japanese sites, but I confess I have no idea what this one might be:
> 
> There are a lot of scratches on the bezel part. I will recommend scratches to those who can catch horse mackerel.


If you're a good boy and caught a horse mackerel, you'll get scratches. Pretty obvious to me..


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I wasn't even trying to catch a horse mackerel. It just jumped into the ice bucket. Scratched the hell out of my remote control. It was weird, to say the least.


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

My grail watch seiko sbcm023 in perfect condition showed up in the bay........the price shocked me up..........its $2021.
Way too much, it seems I have to move it from my grail list.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

LutFi said:


> My grail watch seiko sbcm023 in perfect condition showed up in the bay........the price shocked me up..........its $2021.
> Way too much, it seems I have to move it from my grail list.


Sounds like it was never really a grail for you. A grail is not supposed to be easy to obtain, and it can be a very long pursuit to find one (if ever). THE _Grail_, the original grail, the one from which the definition comes, was never found by the Christian crusaders who sought it.

And the notion of having a list goes against what a grail is, too. A grail, by definition, is an object of significance sought above all others.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

LutFi said:


> My grail watch seiko sbcm023 in perfect condition showed up in the bay........the price shocked me up..........its $2021.
> Way too much, it seems I have to move it from my grail list.


I had to look it up to see a picture. There's a used one for $650.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Oops


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Ten-Ten said:


> I had to look it up to see a picture. There's a used one for $650.


You should buy it and sell it to LutFi for the bargain price of $1999


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wrist and finger surgery has put my hand into a cast for over a month with 4 more weeks to go.









I cut it off - delicately so it can be re-installed with no one the wiser.

Given this opportunity;
Which watch did I wear & why?

The one with a thick unlined Horween Shell Cordovan strap.
It just feels good.









For those who remember Geoffrey Holder doing 7up "The Uncola" ads









- it's been a 4-hour long "Aaaaahh" moment.


----------



## Cheap Watch Guy (Mar 27, 2018)

I wear a watch every day and make sure that it's set to the correct time, but I don't really care about the time, I'm a very care-free person with no set schedule or routine, the watch is just a trinket.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> Sounds like it was never really a grail for you. A grail is not supposed to be easy to obtain, and it can be a very long pursuit to find one (if ever). THE _Grail_, the original grail, the one from which the definition comes, was never found by the Christian crusaders who sought it.
> 
> And the notion of having a list goes against what a grail is, too. A grail, by definition, is an object of significance sought above all others.


This would be why my Grail watch is a A. Lange and Sohne Datograph Perpetual Calendar in platnium.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Cheap Watch Guy said:


> I wear a watch every day and make sure that it's set to the correct time, but I don't really care about the time, I'm a very care-free person with no set schedule or routine, the watch is just a trinket.


Get off my lawn hippy.

I'm kidding. It's totally cool man.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> This would be why my Grail watch is a A. Lange and Sohne Datograph Perpetual Calendar in platnium.


I think I would have to claim that watch as a residence and get a mortgage on it.


----------



## sandoso (Apr 9, 2008)

I hate people who tell me my watches all look the same


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> I think I would have to claim that watch as a residence and get a mortgage on it.


Thought about it. I can live in my Suburban right?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

sandoso said:


> I hate people who tell me my watches all look the same


 If it's my wife, I'm ok with that.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Thought about it. I can live in my Suburban right?


A relative of mine used to live in a Chevy Caprice and later downsized to living in an Infiniti Q45, so I'm pretty sure by some standards a Suburban qualifies as a mansion. :-d


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

sandoso said:


> I hate people who tell me my watches all look the same





Tanjecterly said:


> If it's my wife, I'm ok with that.


It can work for/against you. My wife noticed my Chase Durer UDT last week, after I'd been wearing it for several days. She asked if it was new; she'd never seen the red and yellow small seconds dial before. I had to look in my saved private messages, but I bought that watch in January of 2016. Almost three years ago.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

..... And what did you say? I've had it for a few years, with a frown as if it was her fault for not noticing?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I like the fact that people are using "minty fresh" less and less in ads for sale here on WUS. That phrase always reminded me of toothpaste and not in a good way.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I sold off a Seiko SPRC91 this past week and don't miss it. The dial was the deciding factor to buy the watch but after a while the design got on my nerves.


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

Ian_61 said:


> My most recent watch purchase was to suit an new but unused watch strap. It didn't work with the watch head I specifically bought it for, so rather than send the strap back overseas to the seller, I figured it was easier to get another watch...


I confess I failed to do my due diligence on this watch purchase, it has 22mm lugs 🤪 Still, I have a leftover 22mm strap which looks great on the watch, so all good in the hood lol

Now back to finding a 20mm watch head (most recent purchase has 19mm)...


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Thought about it. I can live in my Suburban right?


I confess I want to convert my Suburban to a stealth camper with a shelf for a watch box.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

A true WIS can live anywhere with a pelican case shoved full of watches. So a Suburban would work if necessary. It's all about the watches.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Weetabix said:


> I confess I want to convert my Suburban to a stealth camper with a shelf for a watch box.
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


Plenty of room in the center console for a watch winder, and a watch box. The only issue with mine is the back is cut up in the quest of moar low


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

I have a front bench seat. It's a 1985.

I could sleep on the bench seat and fill the back with watches.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Love those suburbans too man, someday I'll have one to go with my 93. It'll give me a excuse to buy a 80s Datejust to rock while driving it, Tony Soprano style


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Sounds like it was never really a grail for you. A grail is not supposed to be easy to obtain, and it can be a very long pursuit to find one (if ever). THE _Grail_, the original grail, the one from which the definition comes, was never found by the Christian crusaders who sought it.
> 
> And the notion of having a list goes against what a grail is, too. A grail, by definition, is an object of significance sought above all others.


For me that watch is not easy to obtain, its very rare in my place, and I have pursuit it for long time. What should I called it then?



Ten-Ten said:


> I had to look it up to see a picture. There's a used one for $650.


I saw that $650 too, but the other $2021 still have plastic cover on its glass, also on its bracelet, I don't know if its NOS or used one.



mplsabdullah said:


> You should buy it and sell it to LutFi for the bargain price of $1999


haha, nice one


----------



## Angular Mo (Aug 2, 2018)

Having purchased a Veloce watch from Trigolio Italia because if it’s retro Italian moving dials.

Upon delivery, to then realize there are three indices between each five-minute increment, not four.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

LutFi said:


> For me that watch is not easy to obtain, its very rare in my place, and I have pursuit it for long time. *What should I called it then?*


A watch that you want.

A grail is something one desires over all others. If you are willing to give up just because it's currently expensive, doesn't seem like a grail. And especially if you have a "grail list" as you mentioned in another post. A grail is a singular thing.

BTW: There have been several SBCM023 watches on Watch Recon last year: https://www.watchrecon.com/?query=sbcm023&price_start=100&last_days=0. If I had a grail, I would check Watch Recon frequently to see if I could catch it.


----------



## BillHW (Oct 6, 2018)

While I have a relatively small collection of affordables, and probably only 6 or 7 I wear all the time, I found myself in the Rolex AD a few days ago... the OP is really calling my name. Lashed to the mast right now, but I think after the first of the year I'll probably succumb.


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

I hate Rolex, and all the talks about their watches. I hate their marketing tricks, and the name : roll with my x??? WTF?
I prefer Tudors I love Omegas.
There you are . Hope I am safe.


----------



## BillHW (Oct 6, 2018)

:roll: better out than in...


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> A watch that you want.
> 
> A grail is something one desires over all others. If you are willing to give up just because it's currently expensive, doesn't seem like a grail. And especially if you have a "grail list" as you mentioned in another post. A grail is a singular thing.
> 
> BTW: There have been several SBCM023 watches on Watch Recon last year: https://www.watchrecon.com/?query=sbcm023&price_start=100&last_days=0. If I had a grail, I would check Watch Recon frequently to see if I could catch it.


Thanks for explanation, it enrich my understanding for better english.
And thanks for watchrecon suggestion, will check it for sure.


----------



## TheTy (Jun 21, 2018)

Let's see how many feathers I can ruffle by saying this. Invicta is better than Wenger.

I put their overall construction on the same level with one another. That being said, even with Invicta's customer service being as nonexistent as it is, if you email Invicta, theu do at lease send a reply even if it is automated.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

If I want to try on a watch, I look for it on Amazon Prime first. I so this for a few reasons:

1) Its more convenient than going to an AD.
2) Its way less pressure than going to an AD and "wasting their time".
3) You can actually try the watch on for longer than 30 seconds. 

It actually makes the buying experience much more pleasant.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTy (Jun 21, 2018)

There is a watch that I love the looks of. I love the feel on the wrist too. I just don't own it yet because I am cash poor at the moment. Its the Citizen Promaster Tough. I'm considering selling my Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 and Boldr Venture to help fund it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

Does anyone have anything to confess which would shock a WIS Priest? You know, something like that moment in Pulp Fiction?


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

i was gifted a BSH dialed Invicta watch. It had a destro mod and Mercedes hands. I like neither.
I asked the gifter before posting. And caused a firestorm of comments.

Shouldn't a watch be how you wish it to be?


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Poor Old Dave said:


> i was gifted a BSH dialed Invicta watch. It had a destro mod and Mercedes hands. I like neither.
> I asked the gifter before posting. And caused a firestorm of comments.
> 
> Shouldn't a watch be how you wish it to be?


I don't hang out in that particular thread, but yes, you should be able to modify what is now your own watch however you like. And you did express gratitude for the gift when you received it. Some folks seem to have taken exception to how you expressed the desire to modify it, but I'm not Miss Manners and don't try to be.

Also, full disclosure: I hate Mercedes hands too, so I may not be entirely unbiased here.

Sent via carrier pigeon using Tapatalk Avian Edition


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Poor Old Dave said:


> i was gifted a BSH dialed Invicta watch. It had a destro mod and Mercedes hands. I like neither.
> I asked the gifter before posting. And caused a firestorm of comments.
> 
> Shouldn't a watch be how you wish it to be?


Yes, it should.

I don't follow that thread, but I've met James in person a few times and bought a watch from him, and sold him a watch, and gave a watch to to his children (a cheap skeleton Tongji that quite likely broke soon afterward, I'm afraid :-(), and shared a few beers with him, and I can't imagine such a genial, soft-spoken, humane, enthusiastic watch-lover as he would mind if you reversed the dial and swapped the hands, and if he doesn't, why should anyone else?

I have tools, but my skills are still rudimentary, and my time and working space is limited, else I'd offer to help. Maybe someone will step up once they realize they're misreading the situation.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

panos_ioannou said:


> I hate Rolex, and all the talks about their watches. I hate their marketing tricks, and the name : roll with my x??? WTF?
> I prefer Tudors I love Omegas.
> There you are . Hope I am safe.


Nice. Hahaha You are in a safe place. Affordables will protect and cradle you, and overall I agree.
Now, I have a bit of a confession to make. I have always felt that the Sub was like the Mona Lisa, in the sense that any beauty it had was drained long ago by its own fame and notoriety (oh the irony), the the price tag being the draw as opposed to quality and craftsmanship, and there is some truth to that. The Sub has become a template that has been interpreted and reinterpreted again and again, but I have to admit (rather reluctantly, I really was kind of hoping for the opposite just to spite a few friends haha) that once you see a Sub in the flesh and try it on as opposed to just looking at it through lackluster internet photos, it does completely differentiate itself from the pack. Now would I pay the price? Nope, and I respect your opinion. I'm just saying, it is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

This is my life now.

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

LOL, that was me my first 2+ years or so on here.


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

I confess I've been sucked into the vortex that is junk watches on Buyee. Just won my second auction before the first watch has even arrived (due this week). Could end in tears of sadness or tears of joy.

But if all goes to plan, I'll have a Seiko Grey Ghost for under $140 (no bracelet, new capacitor waiting to be fitted), and a Citizen AR4000-55E for slightly less!

Fingers (and toes) crossed 🤞😄


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Poor Old Dave said:


> i was gifted a BSH dialed Invicta watch. It had a destro mod and Mercedes hands. I like neither.
> I asked the gifter before posting. And caused a firestorm of comments.
> 
> Shouldn't a watch be how you wish it to be?


I think the responses came the way they did because it appeared (not saying it was your intention) that you where complaining about a watch that someone gave you for free after you having basically asked people in the thread for a free BSHT watch. I have to admit that it looked that way to me as well. I think things may have went better if you would have just mentioned the watch, maybe thanked the person for it and then asked people where you could find different hands, etc. so you could change them out. It looked worse (to me at least, and again not saying this was your intention) that you where not only complaining about a free watch, but where also asking for people to either give you the mod parts for free or do the parts and the mod for free. Again this is just my take on how it read to me and possibly others. Not saying any of this was your intention. I highly doubt anyone in the thread has an issue with you modding the watch however you like however it looks pretty bad to mention a watch you "absolutely love" and then right after mention a watch someone just gave you out of the kindness of their heart as being basically the opposite "absolute love".


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I think the Genta Designs survived (as in „overlived“ if there’s such a term in English) themselves. They don’t look classic or modern anymore. Just outdated and old. 

10 years back I was all into APRO and Nautilus as my Grail watches. Now I see them as role models of a past epoque, that’s past for a reason. Especially since I had the opportunity to hold and wear them and examine them with my own hands and eyes. 





Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

The English phrase you're looking for is "outlived", "outlasted" or... "past their prime."

On one hand, I appreciate Genta for making Stainless Steel an acceptable choice in watches of all prices-- rather than precious metals or coated brass... but I confess that I don't think most of the designs were all that great and some aspects of the designs are just bad. I'm not a fan of his design language at all. The modern Nautilus, Royal Oak, etc. are built very well, but just not great designs and I'm not sure they were ever great designs. The Seiko 5s from the same era are aging more gracefully and cost a fraction as much.


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm pretty much starting over on my collection. My fur-baby needed a surgery and he's far more important than my watches. I have a Fenix 5 and a jazzmaster as my stand outs now. 2 G's and 2 protreks. 

Maybe this consolidation thing isn't so bad after all

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I think the Genta Designs survived (as in „overlived" if there's such a term in English) themselves. They don't look classic or modern anymore. Just outdated and old.
> 
> 10 years back I was all into APRO and Nautilus as my Grail watches. Now I see them as role models of a past epoque, that's past for a reason. Especially since I had the opportunity to hold and wear them and examine them with my own hands and eyes.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I have never been a fan of the Nautilus, and when I saw them before I knew about Genta, I thought PP tanked that one, and Ive never like ROs, especially when I saw the pricetag. IMO (and YMMV) the quintessential luxury SS sport watches are the Rolex Submariner and Explorer, and the Omega Seamasters.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> The English phrase you're looking for is "outlived", "outlasted" or... "past their prime."


Thanks for the clarification. Now that I read it, I think I could've thought of it myself. At least I had „out-" and „-lived" in the mix...

The German phrase would've been „...hat sich selbst überlebt..." where „überlebt" translates into „survived". The „overlived" part is germlish's finest .

And: i agree with the Rest you Said

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

I wish there was a theme forum for chronograph watches. :/


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm not going to read all 988 pages of this thread....

well, I have been away from the forum for a while

Maybe just the first couple of hundred.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

I think display backs on entry-level and base movements (looking at you Seiko) are dumb.

Sometimes I wear two watches when I’m just lounging around the house.

Sometimes I watch TGV. 

I don’t like NATO straps. 

And these two are probably riot worthy....

The Speedmaster (any of its variations) are massively overrated.

The SARB033/035 are overrated (I’ve owned both and still own the 035).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

efawke said:


> I think display backs on entry-level and base movements (looking at you Seiko) are dumb.
> 
> Sometimes I wear two watches when I'm just lounging around the house.
> 
> ...


Agree with ya on the speedys, don't care a lick about it em. The SARB isn't even really on my radar because it's too small for me, so I don't really care much about it


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

I think that the design of Richard Mille and AP concept doesn't look so appealing and rather obnoxious.

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I confess, that once the Trump administration gave us back the option of not buying medical insurance, I opted out of a $500 monthly medical insurance plan in order to buy watches or award myself with buying a micro-watch every month with this extra cash. Call it medical negligence? No way jose. The medical industry kills more americans per year than anything after Health related and cancer (3rd leading cause of death in the USA) Plus, the deductible was so high, it made no sense. If I have a catastrophic accident, then I am going to be toast in every way anyway. In the meantime, I am enjoying the psychological boost of being healthy and feeding this none-medically treatable addiction to watches


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Is it wrong to be mad at anyone who didn't go to work today? I DID.
In other news messages have been traded and my BSH Invicta will be sent off to make it more to my liking. Yeah!


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Poor Old Dave said:


> Is it wrong to be mad at anyone who didn't go to work today? I DID.
> In other news messages have been traded and my BSH Invicta will be sent off to make it more to my liking. Yeah!


I'm off today, but I worked in food service in my previous career and worked every Christmas Eve, every New Year's Eve, and every New Year's Day for 15 years. I totally understand where you're coming from.

Also, congrats on the Invicta news.

Merry Christmas, Dave!

Sent via carrier pigeon using Tapatalk Avian Edition


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Poor Old Dave said:


> Is it wrong to be mad at anyone who didn't go to work today? I DID.
> In other news messages have been traded and my BSH Invicta will be sent off to make it more to my liking. Yeah!


I'm working today, as well, and completely feel your pain, brother! Merry Christmas to you, and to all those who have to work today to make it great for everyone else.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Poor Old Dave said:


> Is it wrong to be mad at anyone who didn't go to work today? I DID.
> In other news messages have been traded and my BSH Invicta will be sent off to make it more to my liking. Yeah!


I'm not mad at people that don't have to work these days. I am happy for them.

I am mad when people NEGLECT that there are people who work these days, in order to make the others who don't work having a good time/feeling secure/are getting proper medical treatment/etc.

That's what p...es me really off. Ignorance and ungratefulness.

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I am mad when people NEGLECT that there are people who work these days, in order to make the others who don't work having a good time/feeling secure/are getting proper medical treatment/etc.


I confess I don't understand what you mean by "neglect that there are people who work these days." I'm not arguing. I actually want to understand what that means so I can make sure I don't do it.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Weetabix said:


> I confess I don't understand what you mean by "neglect that there are people who work these days." I'm not arguing. I actually want to understand what that means so I can make sure I don't do it.


As you can imagine i work in one of the above fields and - no surprise - had to work yesterday and have to tomorrow, both 24h shifts.

There actually are people out there that live in their bubbles, when they suddenly have the needs for my service, they couldn't fathom the amount of people that are affected with their problem - or „problem". Until they need the encounter, some institutions are like abstract ideas or principles for them.

Like „there is a hospital/police department/fire department/public transport" - that people actually run them and that people work there - even at 3:00 am on Christmas Eve oder NYE....that's unclear to them to a certain point.

Im not arguing either. Maybe it's still not clear what I mean - maybe due to bad English. I am not used to writing longer arguments, just the usual scroll-by snark 

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

I appreciate the fine people that work as first responders, military, hospital staff, etc, especially because I have family in all of those fields. At my church, they make it a point to take a Thanksgiving and Christmas dinner to the local firehouse, ER, and Police station. Always sending positive vibes, and well wishes your guys eats this Christmas day!


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

I confess: I don't really miss hacking / hand-winding on my watches that do not have these features. Even though they are must-haves for new watch purchases, thanks to conventional WIS wisdom...


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Confession: I chafed at the requirements for selling in the sales forum here on WUS, since I just joined in September. That led to posting in the For Trade sub-forum and selling via ebay, so I could flip through watches as I refined my horological tastes and watch wants. As of Dec 21, I hit both the longevity and post requirements... and I'm pretty happy with my watches, suddenly there is nothing at the moment to post For Sale.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

mconlonx said:


> I confess: I don't really miss hacking / hand-winding on my watches that do not have these features. Even though they are must-haves for new watch purchases, thanks to conventional WIS wisdom...


I used to oversee a lot of processes which were fired by automation at the top of the minute, with the automation synced by NTP to an atomic clock. In those days, I strongly preferred a hacking watch and made sure the seconds hand was correct at the start of every day, as it made my life simpler - especially during testing - to tell at a glance when the top of the minute was approaching.

Nowadays I don't delve to that level much and am far more relaxed about whether the second is correct (though my interest in accurate movements has, if anything, waxed instead of waned), or even if the watch has running seconds at all (my A-13A gets a ton of wear and has only chrono seconds). Even before I drifted away from that work, I hit upon the tactic of adding a sleep command when doing a lot of testing on a day I wore a non-hacking watch, with that command picking up a variable I set based on how far the watch of the day was off. :-d


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

I don't have adblock on for WUS. But I may soon. Those Undone Snoopy ads are flashing so hard, I'm afraid they'll trigger a seizure.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

mconlonx said:


> I confess: I don't really miss hacking / hand-winding on my watches that do not have these features. Even though they are must-haves for new watch purchases, thanks to conventional WIS wisdom...


With you 100% on this. I show up at least 5 minutes early for anything important anyway, so I don't have much need to make sure my watch is accurate down to the second.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I get a frisson of pleasure every time I glance at my phone time and then look at my watch and it is spot on.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

I confess that.....

I'm not very fond of Bremont......

Good looking and well styled watches, I just can't swallow the cod-heritage and watches stuffed with a piece of rag......

I feel so much better now, thank you all.

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

A close family member passed away recently. The only smile I’ve had during the whole time was when the the coroners office phoned me up to collect personal belongings. 

The list I signed for specifically said; “Grandfather Tuna, Seiko wrist watch” I grinned at the bloke on the desk who looked to me to barely be out of school and mentioned it wasn’t often people recognised such a watch, let alone that it was an original, to which he replied “I knew what it was instantly and figured a relative may need politely pointing out that it’s a valuable watch, but evidently not.”

I thanked him and as I was leaving mentioned it was nice of him, to which he said “I often have to point out that watches are valuable to relatives who often think nothing that doesn’t say Rolex is valuable”

There are some nice people left in the world huh?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

fishrose said:


> With you 100% on this. I show up at least 5 minutes early for anything important anyway, so I don't have much need to make sure my watch is accurate down to the second.


So how do you know you actually show up 5 minutes early? Could be off a by a few seconds, or minutes, possibly more than five. ;-)


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Not a confession but an observation. 

It's always nice to deal with longstanding members who know how the process works when selling or buying a watch. No drama, just a PM asking if it available and then payment is sent. You just have to admire that with long time members.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

I'm too cheap to buy a watch winder. Is it bad that I've thought about taking my watch box to Lowe's and having them give it a ride in the paint shaker?


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Weetabix said:


> I'm too cheap to buy a watch winder. Is it bad that I've thought about taking my watch box to Lowe's and having them give it a ride in the paint shaker?


Just wrap it in a towel, secure with tape or a bungee cord. 10 minutes in the dryer, no heat.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Non watch confession....

Sitting here on the laptop listening to old 80's music while reading through WUS and these to popped up. It reminds me of hanging with my friends at the Skating Rink on Friday and Saturday nights as a young kid. And trying to impress the girls by asking if they'd like to skate when the light were turned off for couples skating.

Good times.










This one just came on and reminded me of College and all the Dance clubs wit it cranked up to "11".


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

True Confession time --

I absolutely *refuse* to join any social media promotions pushed by watch companies to get a chance to get a watch. No matter how attractive or how desirable it is, I refuse to "tag" a friend or two, say something positive about the company and/or the promotion on my FB/IG/Twitter feed, and input my email address at a website. Screw that. I don't want to drag my friends and family into my watch obsession. I'll just buy it used. Or forget about it.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I thought a local forum member was rude and immature from his responses on a non-watch related, sports thread.

Today he posted a selfie of him and his girlfriend, followed by a pic of his Ferragamo shoes with matching shoe trees. Oh and a watch in each photo.

My loss of fate in humanity is somehow mitigated by the contentment with being proven right.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Weetabix said:


> I'm too cheap to buy a watch winder. Is it bad that I've thought about taking my watch box to Lowe's and having them give it a ride in the paint shaker?


Do you or your neighbors have a three-year-old kid? If so, put them in a backpack and strap it on the kid. They'll stay wound.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

cel4145 said:


> Do you or your neighbors have a three-year-old kid? If so, put them in a backpack and strap it on the kid. They'll stay wound.


Literal laugh out loud. You just gave me a new employment for my grandson!

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Confession 1:

I understand the underlying way that watch trades work.
But in real life practicality, it just doesn't make sense to me.
I send you my watch, you send me yours? We both send them out at the same time?
What is recourse if something goes awry? Is a hit on someone's reputation really going to stop someone from ripping you off?

Again, kind of get it, but don't really get how it all works.

Confession 2:

Pretty sure I've brought that confession up before, but not 100% sure so posting it just in case.


----------



## Eurow (Nov 30, 2018)

New member confession: As much "bang-for-buck" value that the Seiko 5 line offers, I can't get over the "5" applied on the dial to purchase one.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Eurow said:


> New member confession: As much "bang-for-buck" value that the Seiko 5 line offers, I can't get over the "5" applied on the dial to purchase one.


If you have bad up close vision like me and refuse to wear glasses, the "5" is a non issue. BTW, nice to see someone else from SC here.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Rocat said:


> If you have bad up close vision like me and refuse to wear glasses, the "5" is a non issue. BTW, nice to see someone else from SC here.


You're also missing out on at least one of the "5"s key attributes; the day/date. But they don't make a "4." (I, for one, would prefer a "4")


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Ten-Ten said:


> You're also missing out on at least one of the "5"s key attributes; the day/date. But they don't make a "4." (I, for one, would prefer a "4")


Could I have a "3" if you do get Seiko make you a "4?" :-d|>


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm pretty hip to date and day/date is even better. I have to remember a lot of stuff. And getting my phone out at work could lead to dismissal.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Eurow said:


> New member confession: As much "bang-for-buck" value that the Seiko 5 line offers, I can't get over the "5" applied on the dial to purchase one.


I've heard this over and over and over again, and I literally can't understand why that branding is bad?

Did the number 5 beat you up and steal your girlfriend?

Nobody picks on the Citizen 7...


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

Ten-Ten said:


> You're also missing out on at least one of the "5"s key attributes; the day/date. But they don't make a "4." (I, for one, would prefer a "4")


Problem is in Japanese culture you don't brand with a 4 - bad omen. In numbered products series, they often jump from 1, 2, 3, to 5. Exceptions are rare, and recent experience turned some into marketing failures, feeding the superstition.

I'd prefer Seiko 5's to skip the #*&% day (well, date too!) but they'd have to rename them; Seiko 5-, 5Sp? Well, there are modders around to take care of that ;-)


----------



## StanleyInquisition (Dec 22, 2018)

Confession time that would get me murdered on the reddit watch sub... The Seiko 5 is highly overrated and every piece I’ve seen in real life isn’t as great as people claim it is. My first automatic was a Seiko 5, and that thing was more expensive than my new Parnis but nowhere near as good, both in build quality and accuracy (the Parnis has been within +/- 3 seconds a day). I don’t think I’ll ever buy another Seiko 5 again, but maybe a higher end Seiko would suit me better. Now my sights are set on Swiss watches though, so let’s see how that fares.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Use the Ignore feature not to actually ignore but to remind me who the bozos are around here, so I can pull up the moat bridge and prepare to be more patient if need be.


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

I recently got a bunch of new straps with quick release spring bars. It was a mistake. Now I am constantly switching straps like a mad man and cant settle on anything.

PS: Anyone know a good way of removing a quick release spring bar from a strap without destroying it? (destroying the spring bar is ok)


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Eurow said:


> New member confession: As much "bang-for-buck" value that the Seiko 5 line offers, I can't get over the "5" applied on the dial to purchase one.


Would you prefer a '6'?


----------



## Eurow (Nov 30, 2018)

OvrSteer said:


> I've heard this over and over and over again, and I literally can't understand why that branding is bad?
> 
> Did the number 5 beat you up and steal your girlfriend?
> 
> Nobody picks on the Citizen 7...





Peteworrall said:


> Would you prefer a '6'?


The logo makes the watch dial look to cheap to me.

Take a SNKL23 and remove the "5", and in my eyes, you have created a gorgeous watch.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Eurow said:


> The logo makes the watch dial look to cheap to me.
> 
> Take a SNKL23 and remove the "5", and in my eyes, you have created a gorgeous watch.


I've been here for years and I literally cannot wrap my head around what makes a 5 inscribed in a shield look "cheap."

I get that the Invicta logo being derivative of Breitling looks "cheap" to some people, I can even hear the arguments about Orient's logo looking like something you'd find on a beer can (since Lions Rampant around a shield type crests are used everywhere) but I don't get it with the classic 5 logo.

I *love* the 5 logo and love the Prospex logo even more. They're both amazing examples of logo design to me.

Maybe I'm just messed up somehow.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

helibg said:


> I recently got a bunch of new straps with quick release spring bars. It was a mistake. Now I am constantly switching straps like a mad man and cant settle on anything.
> 
> PS: Anyone know a good way of removing a quick release spring bar from a strap without destroying it? (destroying the spring bar is ok)


If you remove the quick release spring bars, you'll just end up swapping straps the harder and more potentially damaging way.

Or alternately:

The watches haven't found their perfect strap yet. Once they do, that strap will hardly ever come off.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

I just can't seem to pull the trigger on Christopher Ward. 
They always seem to be on my radar, but that's about as close as I get.

I don't dislike the brand. Don't even care about the schizophrenic logo changes.
Their dress watches look sharp and are definitely in my wheelhouse.
But whenever they have their big sale, I look through the available options and just can't get myself to add anything to a cart.
Not sure why that is.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

New Year confession:

I confess I still agonize over losing a few seconds a day when a watch is not on my wrist only to feel foolish when I see it running +1 or +2 seconds a day while on my wrist.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

OvrSteer said:


> I've been here for years and I literally cannot wrap my head around what makes a 5 inscribed in a shield look "cheap."
> 
> I get that the Invicta logo being derivative of Breitling looks "cheap" to some people, I can even hear the arguments about Orient's logo looking like something you'd find on a beer can (since Lions Rampant around a shield type crests are used everywhere) but I don't get it with the classic 5 logo.
> 
> ...


I wonder will people's perception of seiko 5 will be different if seiko uses "SEIKO V" in a single line instead with no shield or any other symbolism or it follows high tier seiko method.
The name is put on the bottom part of the dial,
At 1st line: SV,
At 2nd line: SEIKO V,
At 3rd line: automatic.

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

TheJohnP said:


> I just can't seem to pull the trigger on Christopher Ward.
> They always seem to be on my radar, but that's about as close as I get.
> 
> I don't dislike the brand. Don't even care about the schizophrenic logo changes.
> ...


Could it be because the stuff they make available at big discounts is stuff that doesn't sell well to clear old stock? Despite what folks here might lead everyone to believe, CW doesn't have an annual 50% off sale on all inventory.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

TheJohnP said:


> I just can't seem to pull the trigger on Christopher Ward.
> They always seem to be on my radar, but that's about as close as I get.
> 
> I don't dislike the brand. Don't even care about the schizophrenic logo changes.
> ...


Pretty much the same, and I think it's the curse of online only retail.

I've been looking at their stuff since ~2002 and every time, it feels like their stuff is just a little expensive or not quite right somehow. I feel like if I could touch one in person, it would be an "oh, I totally get this now. I understand the design and/or why it costs so much."

But I'll probably never know... they're pretty rare in the wild.


----------



## Eurow (Nov 30, 2018)

OvrSteer said:


> Maybe I'm just messed up somehow.


I don't think so. We just have different tastes and it's nice that there are watches for each type of person.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

helibg said:


> I recently got a bunch of new straps with quick release spring bars. It was a mistake. Now I am constantly switching straps like a mad man and cant settle on anything.
> 
> PS: Anyone know a good way of removing a quick release spring bar from a strap without destroying it? (destroying the spring bar is ok)


Get some pliers and pull the pin/lever out of the spring bar - perpendicular to the spring bar.

I've found they come away fairly easily. The. Just push the spring bar through as normal.


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> Get some pliers and pull the pin/lever out of the spring bar - perpendicular to the spring bar.
> 
> I've found they come away fairly easily. The. Just push the spring bar through as normal.


Thanks. I will try that.



OvrSteer said:


> If you remove the quick release spring bars, you'll just end up swapping straps the harder and more potentially damaging way.
> 
> Or alternately:
> 
> The watches haven't found their perfect strap yet. Once they do, that strap will hardly ever come off.


I agree. I was just asking because a couple of the quick release bars dont fit some of my watches very securely.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess I made a bunch of promises to curb my watch buying in 2019 with no intention to ever keep said promises.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> Get some pliers and pull the pin/lever out of the spring bar - perpendicular to the spring bar.
> 
> I've found they come away fairly easily. The. Just push the spring bar through as normal.


Most QR straps have the wrong size tip for a Seiko Diver and each time I see a QR strap on a Seiko Diver I cringe and think what damage, over time, is being done to the lug holes.


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

OvrSteer said:


> I've been here for years and I literally cannot wrap my head around what makes a 5 inscribed in a shield look "cheap."
> 
> I get that the Invicta logo being derivative of Breitling looks "cheap" to some people, I can even hear the arguments about Orient's logo looking like something you'd find on a beer can (since Lions Rampant around a shield type crests are used everywhere) but I don't get it with the classic 5 logo.
> 
> ...


If you're messed up, then I'm really messed up. I can't remember a single instance of the logo on a watch disturbing me to the point where felt the need to whine about it online (although I have been sorely tempted to do so by the godawful Bulova logo on the Devil Diver reissue).

Oops, guess I just whined about it online...


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

When I see drilled lugs, I get a little excited.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Weetabix said:


> When I see drilled lugs, I get a little excited.


I'm small but I'm not THAT small! (Oops, sorry. TMI warning.)


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

larand said:


> If you're messed up, then I'm really messed up. I can't remember a single instance of the logo on a watch disturbing me to the point where felt the need to whine about it online (although I have been sorely tempted to do so by the godawful Bulova logo on the Devil Diver reissue).
> 
> Oops, guess I just whined about it online...


That Bulova logo deserves every bit of condemnation possible. Staying true to the original gone wrong. I'll buy just about anything if the price is decent but you'd have to get damn near free for me to consider a devil diver with that logo and poor movement choice.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

When I see a "Which watch should I get?" threads.... 
my curiosity is piqued, like that of a zoologist who spots a pair of dingos playing chess.

No, not the kind where the OP has done some research on his own, narrowed it down to 2 choices out of 5, ... and now wants to benefit from other people's experiences.

I mean the kind where the OP indirectly admits to being mentally incapacitated, and asks strangers for help because he cannot decide if he... 

Wants to have a Taco Supreme or a regular taco but with extra sauce?
Ketchup on the side, or ON the fries?
Put on socks-and-shoe on one foot first, then the other, or do sock-sock, then shoe-shoe...?
Should say "Happy Holidays" or "Merry Christmas" to his own grandma?

kinda thing.

How do these people go through daily life? 
Do they work? go to school? Have jobs? Pay bills? Drive? Married? Or are dating?
HOW do they decide anything?
A most curious zoological phenomenon, these creatures.


And now, the Confession part: I'd like to b-slap them with an old flipflop. :-!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> When I see a "Which watch should I get?" threads....
> my curiosity is piqued, like that of a zoologist who spots a pair of dingos playing chess.
> 
> No, not the kind where the OP has done some research on his own, narrowed it down to 2 choices out of 5, ... and now wants to benefit from other people's experiences.
> ...


Those kind of people are going to be in charge of businesses and government when we're rockin designer depends and looking at our watches through magnifying glasses. That's the truly scary part.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Oh yeah, my confession: the comments on a thread the other day came across to me at least, as highly condescending and jerkfaceish, all because the commenter didn't like the brand being praised by the OP. wanted to slap that guy with chronopolis' dirty flipflop


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> ... wanted to slap that guy with *chronopolis' dirty flipflop*


Hey! Ding ding!! 
That gives me an entrepreneurial idea!!! :-!


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Hey! Ding ding!!
> That gives me an entrepreneurial idea!!! :-!


I think there's specialist forums for things like that pal!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Hey! Ding ding!!
> That gives me an entrepreneurial idea!!! :-!


Should I pre-dirt the flip-flop or buy used? Or walk the dog in foul weather and get them all dirty by themselves? What color looks best when dirty? Dirty mud or dirty sand, or sand-papered and then dirt randomly sprinkled? Man! Someone help!

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Should I pre-dirt the flip-flop or buy used? Or walk the dog in foul weather and get them all dirty by themselves? What color looks best when dirty? Dirty mud or dirty sand, or sand-papered and then dirt randomly sprinkled? Man! Someone help!
> 
> Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.
> 
> More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


As far as the colour goes - depends on what dial/strap combo you have on your watch....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Should I pre-dirt the flip-flop or buy used? Or walk the dog in foul weather and get them all dirty by themselves? What color looks best when dirty? Dirty mud or dirty sand, or sand-papered and then dirt randomly sprinkled? Man! Someone help!


No worries. I will have "patina'd" models. ;-)


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> No worries. I will have "patina'd" models. ;-)


With you, it won't be fauxtina; the yellow would be the real thing. ;-)


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> As far as the colour goes - depends on what dial/strap combo you have on your watch....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Watch/sLap combo you say?!

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Watch/sLap combo you say?!
> 
> Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.
> 
> More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


You could even colour code with your typing coconuts if you wanted!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> You could even colour code with your typing coconuts if you wanted!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't touch my coconuts!!

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

(dag nabbit - how do you post a gif that actually moves?)

Here's an innocent watch enthusiast in a mustard shirt asking the sincere question "Which watch?".
Unsurprisingly, Chronopolis is a black woman with tasty thighs.
Fluffy grins while Tarak analyses.

[video]https://fuzzyundertones.files.wordpress.com/2014/04/backhand.gif[/video]


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

I'll take Scotty 10 times outta 10. He's Scottish, and they know how to drink!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't know. Whining about the engines would get on my nerves after a while.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Forgive me father for I have sinned. I wore a G-Shock GA-100 to work today. It was casual Friday. I enjoyed wearing it.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

I confess that after I've posted in a fairly long thread, I stop reading other responses when there are 100 after mine.

This thread is different, though, because it's ever-changing.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Weetabix said:


> I confess that after I've posted in a fairly long thread, I stop reading other responses when there are 100 after mine.
> 
> This thread is different, though, because it's ever-changing.


Buddha said the only thing that's ever-changing is change itself.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Time changes things in a forward motion.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Peteworrall said:


> Buddha said the only thing that's ever-changing is change itself.


A monk ordered a pizza. He said "Make me one with everything."
Walking out with his pizza, the cashier called out "Wait! You forgot your change!"
He replied "Change must come from within."


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Confession: I found out - again - that practically no one outside of this forum is interested in watches. Mechanical. Automatic. PADI. ISO certified. Moonwatch. Sapphire vs acrylic. Display back. None of these terms mean anything, and they certainly aren't of interest to the average person.

My wife's work holiday party was last night (they always do it a couple weeks after the holidays due to busy schedules). I wore my Hamilton Pilot Pioneer, as it's the one getting the most wrist time lately. I'm a lefty, so I wear my watch on my right wrist. I shake hands with one of my wife's newest employees and he notices my watch and says he thinks it looks nice. 

Now, by this time I've had a few drinks, meaning my aversion to social situations and meeting new people has left me completely. I think I'm the funniest and most interesting person in the banquet hall. Also, I apparently know everything, or at the very least have an opinion regarding said topic and I'd love to tell you about it. 

So I take his compliment as a sign he's into watches and proceed to talk about the one I'm wearing as well as the rest of my collection, even discussing some I've sold and regret. I've gone so far as to take out my phone and show this person photos I've taken of my watches, as if I'm showing him pictures of my children. After what seemed to me to be only a few seconds (but in reality is nearing 10 minutes) my wife saves me from further embarrassment and drags me to another area. Was I about to show him my eBay saved searches? Maybe take off my watch and let him try it on? Who knows?

Later, as we're driving home (she was driving, FYI) she says he was just being nice and didn't actually care that much about watches (something sober me can figure out easily in hindsight). But everyone at the party got a laugh out of me, so I guess that's the silver lining here.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

^^^ lol! ^^^


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't mind answering questions for my for sale posts. But when you get a list of questions, and the questions seem on the verge of OCD, I breathe a sigh of relief and say that the watch has been sold elsewhere.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

I confess I don't understand buying a watch to commemorate a significant life event or milestone. How did this practice come about?


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Weetabix said:


> I confess I don't understand buying a watch to commemorate a significant life event or milestone. How did this practice come about?


Because it's a bloody good excuse to buy a watch?


----------



## Beach Hound (Jun 1, 2014)

I can't part with watches. I have given a few away but the vast majority back to when I was a kid I still have. Never sold a single one.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Rodeojones said:


> Confession: I found out - again - that practically no one outside of this forum is interested in watches. Mechanical. Automatic. PADI. ISO certified. Moonwatch. Sapphire vs acrylic. Display back. None of these terms mean anything, and they certainly aren't of interest to the average person.
> 
> My wife's work holiday party was last night (they always do it a couple weeks after the holidays due to busy schedules). I wore my Hamilton Pilot Pioneer, as it's the one getting the most wrist time lately. I'm a lefty, so I wear my watch on my right wrist. I shake hands with one of my wife's newest employees and he notices my watch and says he thinks it looks nice.
> 
> ...


More than once, someone has made the mistake of making a simple, small-talk comment on a watch I was wearing, only to have me get all excited and get going on the facts and nuances, eliciting the, "Whoa, dude; too much information" reaction.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Beach Hound said:


> I can't part with watches. I have given a few away but the vast majority back to when I was a kid I still have. Never sold a single one.


I sold a couple for the first time last year. It felt weird and I'm not sure I'll do it again.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I like all the watches I have bought (for the most part) however... I think sometimes I would have been better off not finding this site / joining .. but just bought a SKX009 and got on with my life. My watch buying has slowed / stopped.. 

I would only buy (never say only?) upmarket now..but I don't want to spend the money on that, because I'd rather buy the new mt. bike I want instead.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Snowflake Hands. I just don’t get them. Even on a Tudor. 


Sent using a TRS-80 with a Hayes 300 baud modem over POTS.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

kinglee said:


> Snowflake Hands. I just don't get them. Even on a Tudor.
> 
> Sent using a TRS-80 with a Hayes 300 baud modem over POTS.


I'm coming around on them, but mostly, I wanted to say how happy your signature line makes me. 

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

I told myself I was going to focus on more upmarket watches this year, and yet here I am looking at different versions of the Casio Royale on Amazon.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Peteworrall said:


> Buddha said the only thing that's ever-changing is change itself.


Bob Dylan, in his famous song to his wristwatch, sang "The times, they are a changing!"

More in line with the thread, I feel a little twinge of disappointment when I'm wearing a manual wind watch and I shake my wrist back and forth a little...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Next week I will have a new garage door and opener installed. For what I am paying, I could have bought a Tuna and another Turtle.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Rocat said:


> Next week I will have a new garage door and opener installed. For what I am paying, I could have bought a Tuna and another Turtle.


If you pretend that you were originally gonna have two of each installed, you'll feel much better about the money you "saved," and go buy yourself a Tuna and a Turtle.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Not really a confession, just don't know where else to say this: was browsing wish for crap I don't need, but is cheap enough to what the hell buy, came across Orient, and Seiko watches for under $30........... Super tempted to see if these are the real deal......


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Watching _Counterpart _and this shot pops up:









Before I joined WUS, this would have been OK, but now the glaringly obvious misalignment of the hour hand is like someone pouring acid in my eyes....


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Try as I might, I have very little love for the Casio F91. It is just so small that it feels like a watch given away at a baseball game in the 90’s. It has no countdown timer, which is the main reason for my wearing a digital watch on a given day.

I have a basic G-shock square and it is overly bulky. I like the idea of them, I just don’t think they are my cup of tea. However, my brother keeps destroying watches so I think he could put it to good use.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I have thought about... ruminated and agonized over... 
the idea, propriety, necessity, boldness, and/or even the insanity in the perfectionism....
of using two-tone pliers and tweezers when working on two-tone watches....

to say nothing of using all gold tools of course on all gold watches - real or plated...

Sigh.


PS: Ummm, no, I do not wonder why I do not have friends IRL. :-!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I have thought about... ruminated and agonized over...
> the idea, propriety, necessity, boldness, and/or even the insanity in the perfectionism....
> of using two-tone pliers and tweezers when working on two-tone watches....
> 
> to say nothing of using all gold tools of course on all gold watches - real or plated...


... and if you were a proctologist?

(why does Firefox keep trying to correct proctologist to sociologist...)


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I have thought about... ruminated and agonized over...
> the idea, propriety, necessity, boldness, and/or even the insanity in the perfectionism....
> of using two-tone pliers and tweezers when working on two-tone watches....
> 
> ...


Great idea! I confess the thought of working on my titanium watch with titanium tools really gets me horny...

Confission 2: other than sizing a new band I almost never do any tools required work on my watches.

Confession 3: Oh and I don't have a titanium watch. Yet.


----------



## Jaded Albion (May 30, 2012)

kinglee said:


> Snowflake Hands. I just don't get them. Even on a Tudor.


They just scream "you can't get what you really want unless you buy into artificial scarcity, but we'll tease you with something close" especially on a Tudor.

...That said, black bay crowns are best crowns.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I went looking for an SNZH model... And I see that it is "frequently bought together" with that... "Pearl Necklace" video on the bottom.
D'OH!!

I cong fey yuss: I 'd like to know who here on WUS buys that video?? (And so would you!)


----------



## Jaded Albion (May 30, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> I went looking for an SNZH model... And I see that it is "frequently bought together" with that... "Pearl Necklace" video on the bottom.
> D'OH!!
> 
> I cong fey yuss: I 'd like to know who here on WUS buys that video?? (And so would you!)


Well if our minds in the gutter, I laughed like an idiot when I saw the line "suitable for high impact water sports" in the description for my turtle. Let's say the first image it brought to mind wasn't surfing.


----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)

I confess...............that I can't immediately think of anything to confess................which means my soul must really be in mortal danger?


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

I confess I hate the stupid abbreviations some people use. This is a live example from WUS today: 

"I try to wear all my watches. But 3 get 90% of the wrist time. FPJ CB, VC and AP RO"

I mean where does it stop? Or should I say "IMWDIS?"


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I confess that I am growing annoyed at the size of the watch boxes I have. Some are unnecessarily big and others are small and they take up a lot of shelf space in my closet. It's gotten to the point that my wife said you need to downsize. 

That said, my favorite watch boxes are the Halios Nanuk cases or the wallet that came in the Series III versions. Those are manageable. 

And, no, there's no point in this other than me just venting on the stupid oversize watch boxes that take up too much space.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I went looking for an SNZH model... And I see that it is "frequently bought together" with that... "Pearl Necklace" video on the bottom.
> D'OH!!
> 
> I cong fey yuss: I 'd like to know who here on WUS buys that video?? (And so would you!)
> ...


Erm, what pearl necklace?? I don't see no pearl necklace........

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Peteworrall said:


> I confess I hate the stupid abbreviations some people use. I mean where does it stop? Or should I say "IMWDIS?"





Split-2nd said:


> I confess...............that I can't immediately think of anything to confess................which means my soul must really be in mortal danger?





Tanjecterly said:


> I confess that I am growing annoyed at the size of the watch boxes I have... stupid oversize watch boxes that take up too much space.





Ragl said:


> Erm, what pearl necklace?? I don't see no pearl necklace.....Alan


Y'all sound stressed out.
Ya'll wanna come ova and watch a video I got recently? ;-)


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

A confession, I finally discovered how to log back in to my favourite watch forum on Tapatalk.


I feel relatively dim.

Also, I have 12 more watches... 

Also, I have a SKX...

Also, I’m waiting for parts to mod said SKX...

Also, just when I think I’ve escaped...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

I abhor day/date complications. I don't mind date, but adding the day looks terrible. I can't be alone. This has left out many an otherwise good looking Seiko for me.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I don’t like the looks of Patek Philippe and think they’re vastly overrated.


----------



## tcal4404 (Aug 27, 2018)

Elfer996 said:


> I abhor day/date complications. I don't mind date, but adding the day looks terrible. I can't be alone. This has left out many an otherwise good looking Seiko for me.


I usually really dislike it as well. The sinn 104 gets a pass bc I love so many other aspects of the watch


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

I don't mind day/date but I don't like no-date watches.

4 months in, I remain unsatisfied, so 5 out of my 8 watches are up for sale. Of those on the block, I'm letting fate decide between two, I will keep the one that doesn't sell first. And there's another watch I should receive tomorrow. Once all is said and done, hopefully sometime in Feb, I want to be at 4-5 watches, at which point I will join WPAC...


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Elfer996 said:


> I abhor day/date complications. I don't mind date, but adding the day looks terrible. I can't be alone. This has left out many an otherwise good looking Seiko for me.


I own and enjoy an SKX007. I kinda/really want a Turtle, but the day display is holding me back. Doing a black day & white date mod would be cool on either one of them, to make the dial look better. But it wouldn't fix having to set it. I really prefer no date on my automatics. (Putting a non-running no-date auto into service is so easy!) Maybe when I get a little older, retired, and CRS sets in, I'll appreciate the day/date. Now, not so much.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I confess: I tried to love a seiko more than once. Bought some. Kept them for a while. Sold them all off. I can’t get behind them. They nearly all are either ugly or unbalanced - or both. From the sky007 to the monster to sumo to shogun to transocean to spb053 to Marinemaster. Either rocket hour hands (I despise them even more than Mercedes hands) or unbalanced case/bracelet ratios or both. 

. 

Don’t get me started with their presage, seiko5. They have so lovely features. Urushi lacquer, emaille, polishing...but then there’s always something that ruins it for me. I had a lovely presage once...superbe quality and finishing with a tweed-like pattern on the dial. Extraordinary. But the hands were lacquered blue...call me a snob. But that’s something I couldn’t unsee (docvail will laugh at me for this)

Grand Seiko and Cocktail Time (and their iterations across the lines): isn’t there a Single piece without dauphine hands (those I even dislike more than rocket hands)...

The only one I really do love is the sla017 - but it’s too much dough for me to put into it.




Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I confess I never thought this thread I started would go 1,000 pages.

Y'all people have issues.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Last post on 999, or first on 1K?


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I confess that this is a gratuitous post to see if I can get on the 1000th page.

edit: nope.

edit again: Yup!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

1000th page!!! Epic!!! Here's a pic of my Orange Sammie for the hell of it!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

On the 1,000th page, I confess I'm in a constant cold war with other WRUW participants. They don't like my oddball watches and Ali-Express buys, and I in turn don't like their run-of-the-mill, herd-think Seikos. And on and on it goes.


----------



## tcal4404 (Aug 27, 2018)

general settings>Number of posts to show per page>100....ur welcome


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> On the 1,000th page, I confess I'm in a constant cold war with other WRUW participants. They don't like my oddball watches and Ali-Express buys, and I in turn don't like their run-of-the-mill, herd-think Seikos. And on and on it goes.


Confession: I don't "like" divers or chronos on WRUW threads. Love the oddballs.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I tried to love a seiko more than once. Bought some. Kept them for a while. Sold them all off. I can't get behind them. They nearly all are either ugly or unbalanced - or both.


----------



## benderVIE (Jan 6, 2018)

I found this cheap little DayDate hommage among my late grandfather's stuff. Apparently it was a company gift and he didn't wear it once - too tacky. I couldn't pull off a gold Rolex, but I find this toy oddly charming; I'm considering having it serviced and giving it some ironic hipster wrist time once in a while&#8230;


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Peteworrall said:


>


Wow that took a while 

But first you got to weigh me against wood. If I am heavier, I don't float. Then I'm a duck.

Or was it the other way round? Either way, it's the African swallow!

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## nfetterly (Mar 2, 2014)

But, African swallows are non-migratory....

Nothing to confess


----------



## nfetterly (Mar 2, 2014)

10,000 post in the thread (edit - I suppose this could be considered speed posting, I'll wait until I have at least 101 posts before I post anything to sell).


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I confess the joy sparking is going out of this hobby. Too little is interesting, everything new is too little and everyone seems dead set on raising prices.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> I confess the joy sparking is going out of this hobby. Too little is interesting, everything new is too little and everyone seems dead set on raising prices.


Ah, come on, that feeling is only temporary. Ain't you got nothing on pre-order?

I know I know, i sold a watch recently and didn't buy a new watch from the money ... but a knife! I know the feeling. But I also know it's coming back. Maybe you're oversaturated for the time being. Sit back, relax, enjoy the watches you have, dwelve into other hobbies and when the time is right, the spark will ignite the dried wood 

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

nfetterly said:


> 10,000 post in the thread (edit - I suppose this could be considered speed posting, I'll wait until I have at least 101 posts before I post anything to sell).


Speed posting since 2014. LOL


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I've wanted a Seiko Tuna SBBN031 or 33 for some time. Fortunately or unfortunately I found the Sharkey and Merkur homages and they so far have cured my itch. I suppose one day I'll still get a SBBN031 or 33.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> i sold a watch recently and didn't buy a new watch from the money ... but a knife!


I confess I have way more knives than watches, although I use them less and less of them.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Ah, come on, that feeling is only temporary. Ain't you got nothing on pre-order?
> 
> I know I know, i sold a watch recently and didn't buy a new watch from the money ... but a knife! I know the feeling. But I also know it's coming back. Maybe you're oversaturated for the time being. Sit back, relax, enjoy the watches you have, dwelve into other hobbies and when the time is right, the spark will ignite the dried wood


Nope, no pre-orders. No significant purchases since March 2017 and only two cresting the $100 barrier in latter part of 2017 and 2018.

Right now I have a pile of batteries that need changing and very little patience to change them. One of the cheap watches I bought back in march 2018 is already needing a battery...


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

OvrSteer said:


> I confess the joy sparking is going out of this hobby. Too little is interesting, everything new is too little and everyone seems dead set on raising prices.


Definitely not happy with the trend of watches going back down in size. I just can not wear anything smaller then 40mm. (The exceptions to that are the Datejust, Daydate, and 39mm Explorer)


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> Nope, no pre-orders. No significant purchases since March 2017 and only two cresting the $100 barrier in latter part of 2017 and 2018.
> 
> Right now I have a pile of batteries that need changing and very little patience to change them. One of the cheap watches I bought back in march 2018 is already needing a battery...


Damn, mate you need an intervention. Sounds like a serious case of hobby-depression.

1. post a SOTC Thread.
2. reduce collection by 50%
3. post a „WIS needs ignition starter: show me my next purchase. Price range x to y $" (sounds like it must be a mechanical/hand wound)
4. if it doesn't help, try the „one watch guy" route... maybe that's the road back to hobby-happiness

We can help!

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I may at some point. My collection isn't really 'broken' though. The few models that could be shed are not really worth selling. I just need to get off my butt and change some batteries, though.

I definitely don't want to be a one watch guy!


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

My wife leaves for a week-long work trip to Las Vegas early tomorrow, so tonight we're going out without the kids. I'm hoping a nice evening together and a few drinks to loosen her up will soften the blow when I inform her that I bought a brand new Speedmaster Professional today. Worst case, she's pissed, but leaves in the morning and has 6 full days away to get over it.

Pray for me.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Rodeojones said:


> My wife leaves for a week-long work trip to Las Vegas early tomorrow, so tonight we're going out without the kids. I'm hoping a nice evening together and a few drinks to loosen her up will soften the blow when I inform her that I bought a brand new Speedmaster Professional today. Worst case, she's pissed, but leaves in the morning and has 6 full days away to get over it.
> 
> Pray for me.


Well, at least this way you won't have to sleep on the couch while she's mad and out of town. But fair warning, Vegas is an expensive town and it can get pricey if she is out for some revenge shopping at the boutiques.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Omega Seamaster's, imo, have the dumbest looking hands of any watch I've ever seen. 

Omega! Fill those hands in completely with lume!

A friend of mine has one and I can't stand to look at it.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Rocat said:


> Well, at least this way you won't have to sleep on the couch while she's mad and out of town. But fair warning, Vegas is an expensive town and it can get pricey if she is out for some *revenge shopping *at the boutiques.


I understand the concept, but I confess to never actually having experienced this.

But I have experienced this kind of revenge: My better half eating the ENTIRE pint of ice cream, all by herself, without leaving me any.
And that hurts, lemme tell ya!


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I understand the concept, but I confess to never actually having experienced this.
> 
> But I have experienced this kind of revenge: My better half eating the ENTIRE pint of ice cream, all by herself, without leaving me any.
> And that hurts, lemme tell ya!


Yes but did she eat it in front of you?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

OvrSteer said:


> Yes but did she eat it in front of you?


No, in my absence! Dang it!!

THAT's where/how she plants that heart-wrenching pain and horror, to explode in my face: when I open the freezer, instead of the rotund, friendly, and loving pint* that was supposed to be waiting for me, all I see is a black bottomless void of polar vortexial nihilism and despair.

* - And it's the super expensive stuff too !! (like Haagen Dazs... or Ben n Jerry)


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Well, at least this way you won't have to sleep on the couch while she's mad and out of town. But fair warning, Vegas is an expensive town and it can get pricey if she is out for some revenge shopping at the boutiques.


Indeed. We even joked about that when I told her last night. She wasn't mad (I really didn't expect her to be). She asked if my watch fund was enough to cover the cost (it was). All she cared about was that I wasn't dipping into our savings or neglecting other financial responsibilities. I showed her a picture of it, got a shoulder shrug because she really isn't interested in watches, and that was it.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I just changed straps on five watches, and then put them back in their drawer. Four of them have dead batteries.


Sent from my iPhone using a Spirograph and plenty of lemons


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I need to buy a press tool. I finally figured out why not start changing batteries, managed to get a press-fit back off with much scratching to the case back (that sucker was on there good) and now I can't get it back on.

*sigh.*

That's one level of "affordability" I could do without-- press fit case backs. They're the devil.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I plan on wearing the Merkur Tuna to the Neighborhood Super Bowl party so I can regale them with the amazing lume of this watch. Sadly, no one in my Neighborhood is a watch person and they wouldn't care less. Some of them (gasp) don't even wear watches.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

OvrSteer said:


> I need to buy a press tool. I finally figured out why not start changing batteries, managed to get a press-fit back off with much scratching to the case back (that sucker was on there good) and now I can't get it back on.
> 
> *sigh.*
> 
> That's one level of "affordability" I could do without-- press fit case backs. They're the devil.


C-clamps work a whole lot better than a press tool...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I won an auction at a bargain price.
Very excited.
The watch cleaned up nicely and ran very well.

So I go to put it in its proper place in the collection and.... dohhh.... I'm truly surprised to find I've already got one.

The ramifications are undeniable.
This experience has insulted me at my core...


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

A food confession. I don't love Popeye's Chicken. But my Father does.
About to go get some.watch related. My Frankenseiko (guts of a bracelet only 5 in the body of a Yobokies custom I broke.
PIC:


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> I need to buy a press tool. I finally figured out why not start changing batteries, managed to get a press-fit back off with much scratching to the case back (that sucker was on there good) and now I can't get it back on.
> 
> *sigh.*
> 
> That's one level of "affordability" I could do without-- press fit case backs. They're the devil.


You have a drill press?


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

cayabo said:


> I won an auction at a bargain price.
> Very excited.
> The watch cleaned up nicely and ran very well.
> So I go to put it in its proper place in the collection and.... dohhh.... I'm truly surprised to find I've already got one.......


I've done this with records and CD's. Not with watches, yet.


----------



## StanleyInquisition (Dec 22, 2018)

Elfer996 said:


> I abhor day/date complications. I don't mind date, but adding the day looks terrible. I can't be alone. This has left out many an otherwise good looking Seiko for me.


What about the way Rolex does it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## o_justin (Jul 25, 2018)

Rodeojones said:


> Indeed. We even joked about that when I told her last night. She wasn't mad (I really didn't expect her to be). She asked if my watch fund was enough to cover the cost (it was). All she cared about was that I wasn't dipping into our savings or neglecting other financial responsibilities. I showed her a picture of it, got a shoulder shrug because she really isn't interested in watches, and that was it.


Can't ask for much better reaction than that.


----------



## o_justin (Jul 25, 2018)

Confession: Everytime I add a watch to the collection, I think it will be a keeper. And then within a month or less, I'm ready to move it along for something new.


----------



## thomasmorgan (Dec 27, 2017)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Grand Seiko and Cocktail Time (and their iterations across the lines): isn't there a Single piece without dauphine hands (those I even dislike more than rocket hands)...


Preach. The Cocktail Time is held up as some marvelous dress watch - it's far too gaudy to be acceptable as an actual dress piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

The Cocktail Time would work as a dress watch in nearly any formal attire scenario that I can imagine (aside from a funeral, I suppose). It has personality, but that's exactly what makes it a nice accent to conservative formal attire.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> You have a drill press?


No, I don't. I'll try to fish out any C-clamps I have, but I don't have any way to protect the crystal. Buying a case press is probably the least painful option... but...

I confess I already don't want to spend $20 on a Chinese case press, knowing that I'm down to a handful of press-fit watches anyway. Curse you, Timex.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Rocat said:


> I plan on wearing the Merkur Tuna to the Neighborhood Super Bowl party so I can *regale* them with the amazing lume of this watch. Sadly, no one in my Neighborhood is a watch person and *they wouldn't care less*. Some of them (gasp) don't even wear watches.


I found out the reason why I fail in regaling people.
It turns out, they were never galed in the first place.
Only after they have been properly galed can one succeed in regaling them.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

OvrSteer said:


> No, I don't. I'll try to fish out any C-clamps I have, but I don't have any way to protect the crystal. Buying a case press is probably the least painful option... but...
> 
> I confess I already don't want to spend $20 on a Chinese case press, knowing that I'm down to a handful of press-fit watches anyway. Curse you, Timex.


I've done this hundreds of times with my Timex - even ones with domed or raised crystals.

I have tried a crystal press, a Dake Single Leverage Press, etc... but the 2 C-clamp method is easy and gentle.

The crystal press takes a lot of pressure while the C-clamp can be finessed.

Use a piece of leather to protect the crystal and a coin or similar for the back.

Put the first C-clamp in the middle and tighten until firm.
Use the second C-clamp on the edge of the bit of case-back that is sticking up the highest.
Most of the time I use a single C-clamp and repeatedly tighten-loosen-move until the back pops in.

Very stubborn case-backs will go on this way.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Here's and example with the sandwich put together and under pressure.

The sandwich is built from bottom to top:
table
leather
domed crystal watch case (T2N222)
case-back
gambling token
C-clamp

The first C-clamp has been placed in the middle and you can see the open gap of the tilted case-back.









Then the second C-clamp is placed on the "high" spot while the first clamp holds everything in place.
Tighten it down and "snap" - it'll pop into place:


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> Nope, no pre-orders. No significant purchases since March 2017 and only two cresting the $100 barrier in latter part of 2017 and 2018.
> 
> Right now I have a pile of batteries that need changing and very little patience to change them. One of the cheap watches I bought back in march 2018 is already needing a battery...


Y'know, this means you might actually be in a very healthy place in regards to this hobby.

The endless pursuit of acquisition that drives a lot of watch enthusiasts is kind of off-putting to me. Watches are things to be enjoyed, but, y'know, having a vast volume of unworn watches in a closet or drawer somewhere doesn't strike me as particularly praiseworthy.

Watches are great because they function as companions, and when they stop being companions, they lost a lot of what makes them special. There's nothing more beautiful to me than a watch that was worn by a person nearly every day of their life. Of course, we're WISes and it's unlikely we can commit to *one* watch, but having a small set of treasured watch "friends" that we wear regularly strikes me as being the ideal.

I'm not quite there, but I have sold off the bulk of my oversized collection in the past few years and am getting closer to having a small set of "lifetime keepers," with maybe one extra slot for a one-in/one-out kind of rotation.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

StanleyInquisition said:


> What about the way Rolex does it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. And not a fan of the bezel "crimped up" look on the presidential either

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I feel too broke to even look at sub homages. Are there sub homage homages yet?

I now have all the parts I want to mod my skx, but none of the tools I need... except a hand puller.. and a SnapBack case opener.. 

Sent from my iPhone using a Spirograph and plenty of lemons


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

When I wear my solar watches, I try to hold my wrist in a manner that maximizes solar exposure which my girlfriend has told me to no longer do. Apparently it is conspicuous and as she said weird. I tried to explain my King has been cooped up all winter, but she didn't understand.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Ok I have to know how to properly pronounce Bulova. I know how I say it but this dude on Youtube is pronouncing it in a way that hurts my ears.

I say "Bull-of-Ah" like you just smashed your thumb with a hammer and you say out loud, "Son of a".

This dude pronounces it as "Bah-Low-va" like "Super Nova"

And his way just sounds sooooo wrong.

It reminds me of this guy.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I've always sort of scoffed when I read that someone was selling a watch because they "aren't bonding with it" but I think I now know those feels. I received a new to me watch last week, and while everything about it is top notch, I just don't think it's for me. Can't really put my finger on why or anything in particular I don't like about it, so I guess I'm honestly just not bonding with it, which up to now I thought was BS.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Rocat said:


> Ok I have to know how to properly pronounce Bulova. I know how I say it but this dude on Youtube is pronouncing it in a way that hurts my ears.
> 
> I say "Bull-of-Ah" like you just smashed your thumb with a hammer and you say out loud, "Son of a".
> 
> ...


You are correct. At least, we're might both be wrong...

Also, Audi-mars Picket... No?

Sent from my iPhone using a Spirograph and plenty of lemons


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm attempting to save enough money to open a bank account and keep feeding it.
I want two watches..A Seiko SRPB39Ki Orange 5 Diver (with NH-36 movement) and Citizen BN0151-09L Blue Eco Drive Diver.
Both cost a little under $150 at Amazon.
I once had $60 saved. But it got to a low of $20 and sits at $40 just now.

Big SIGH!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

captainmorbid said:


> You are correct. At least, we're might both be wrong...
> 
> Also, Audi-mars Picket... No?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using a Spirograph and plenty of lemons


After my Father passed away my Mom gave me his old "Long Jean" watch

Or is it "Lawn Sheen"?


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

My Speedmaster is scheduled for delivery for today. Because of the signature requirement, I used FedEx delivery manager to have it arrive between 5-8pm when I'm home. Despite this, and despite getting regular updates via text and email, I still find myself constantly refreshing the tracking page hoping it'll show something else. As if the 126th time refreshing it will miraculously result in the driver appearing at my door. Also, it is currently 5:51pm central time, and I find myself annoyed that they didn't just show up at 5:00 exactly.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Rodeojones said:


> My Speedmaster is scheduled for delivery for today. Because of the signature requirement, I used FedEx delivery manager to have it arrive between 5-8pm when I'm home. Despite this, and despite getting regular updates via text and email, I still find myself constantly refreshing the tracking page hoping it'll show something else. As if the 126th time refreshing it will miraculously result in the driver appearing at my door. Also, it is currently 5:51pm central time, and I find myself annoyed that they didn't just show up at 5:00 exactly.


That's like our kids opening the refrigerator door several times hoping the food they really want to eat will just magically appear. Yeah, it never worked for me as a kid either.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart:

o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|


Argh! Helm will not have any inventory until March!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Tried on a Cocktail Time back in May of 2018, fell in lust. Wanted one, but never pulled the trigger when i had the chedder for various reasons. Again I have the bread to make the purchase, and now I'm feeling like I will regret pulling the trigger.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Tried on a Cocktail Time back in May of 2018, fell in lust. Wanted one, but never pulled the trigger when i had the chedder for various reasons. Again I have the bread to make the purchase, and now I'm feeling like I will regret pulling the trigger.


I DO like the cheese toast reference.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Tried on a Cocktail Time back in May of 2018, fell in lust. Wanted one, but never pulled the trigger when i had the chedder for various reasons. Again I have the bread to make the purchase, and now I'm feeling like I will regret pulling the trigger.


I have one. I don't think you'll regret the purchase. But, if you do, they seem fairly easy to flip. Especially if it's one of the original non Presage versions with the 6R15 movement.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

I participated in this thread when it started, but then got distracted and stopped following it. Something drew me back. And now I need to go read all of the 10,000 posts I missed.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I found out the reason why I fail in regaling people.
> It turns out, they were never galed in the first place.
> Only after they have been properly galed can one succeed in regaling them.


I confess that only after reading this reply I looked up the meaning of "regale". Although I didn't know this word, reading it in the original post gave a sense of what it means and I was too lazy to check.

I further confess that only a couple of days later, when thinking of Chronopolis while sitting in the men's room at work, it hit me and I looked up the meaning of "gale". Nicely played Chronopolis!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Davidka said:


> I confess that only after reading this reply I looked up the meaning of "regale". Although I didn't know this word, reading it in the original post gave a sense of what it means and I was too lazy to check.
> 
> I further confess that only a couple of days later, when thinking of Chronopolis while sitting in the men's room at work, it hit me and I looked up the meaning of "gale". Nicely played Chronopolis!


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm up to page 570. Some of you are going to get "likes" for stuff you posted over a year ago. I apologize if this is confusing...


----------



## 001 (Sep 10, 2016)

Just put my a member on the ignore list.
And I dont feel bad about it.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

This hobby is terrible. I hate it. Got my Speedmaster two days ago - a watch I've coveted for years. It's amazing. It looks better in person than I could have ever expected. Every strap combo I've tried with it has looked terrific. It's the perfect watch. 

Yet, after stumbling upon an eBay listing for a Casio GMW-5000 (the all metal G-Shock), here I am placing a bid on it. Two days. Two effing days is all it took for me to start hunting for my next one. Lord help me.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Rodeojones said:


> This hobby is terrible. I hate it. Got my Speedmaster two days ago - a watch I've coveted for years. It's amazing. It looks better in person than I could have ever expected. Every strap combo I've tried with it has looked terrific. It's the perfect watch.
> 
> Yet, after stumbling upon an eBay listing for a Casio GMW-5000 (the all metal G-Shock), here I am placing a bid on it. Two days. Two effing days is all it took for me to start hunting for my next one. Lord help me.


Amateur.

I'm hunting for my next one while I'm paying for the current one.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

I've spent the day indoors toying around with different forced patinas on my new bronze watch, occasionally looking out the window at the ocean two blocks away...


----------



## ctf0015 (Feb 10, 2017)

I sometimes avoid talking about watches in person with people because I can never seem to get the correct pronunciation. Longines, AP, Tudor, Squale, etc. etc.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

ctf0015 said:


> I sometimes avoid talking about watches in person with people because I can never seem to get the correct pronunciation. Longines, AP, Tudor, Squale, etc. etc.


Yet you spell them correctly. How far we've come!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm plotting and scheming on what to wear tomorrow. I have two watches that weigh enough to be heavy metal.
And of course the BSH watch which is ALWAYS compliant.
Third world problems surely.


----------



## ctf0015 (Feb 10, 2017)

Ten-Ten said:


> Yet you spell them correctly. How far we've come!


With help of google, anything is possible. But don't you dare make me speak them.


----------



## ctf0015 (Feb 10, 2017)

Ten-Ten said:


> Yet you spell them correctly. How far we've come!


With help of google, anything is possible. But don't you dare make me speak them.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> Amateur.
> 
> I'm hunting for my next one while I'm paying for the current one.


I'm currently researching/planning what watch I should buy AFTER the one I'm still saving up for....


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

BalooSD said:


> I've spent the day indoors toying around with different forced patinas on my new bronze watch, occasionally looking out the window at the ocean two blocks away...


I mean...... Come on guy!! 2 blocks??? 2 measly blocks??? Brotha, if I lived 2 blocks from the ocean, I'd have 3 derelict trucks in jackstands instead of just 2!!! And a huge stack of worn out flippyfloppys!!


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

All these strap changes and modding SKX's (which in the WUS-o-sphere is probably small potatoes) makes me feel like I'm playing Legos. And I like it.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm not allowed to say who. But my wish for a Seiko SRPB39K1 has been granted. It should be here Thursday.
So I only have to save for the Citizen BN0151-09L.
WUS people are some of the nicest people you'd ever find.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Anyone else wondering if uvalaw2005 has finally quit his day job (whatever it is) and is now on his way to becoming a Wrist Watch AD? I know I am. 

I swear he could give Marc at LIW a run for his money. 

Whatever you are doing uvalaw2005, keep it up. One of these days I will buy a Seiko from you, I swear.

BTW, 
How did you get a Snowflake Monster, SBDC073, that quick? I didn't think they were out just yet.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I just realized that most of my watches are microbrands. And that’s ok.


Sent from my iPhone using a Spirograph and plenty of lemons


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

captainmorbid said:


> I just realized that most of my watches are microbrands. And that's ok.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using a Spirograph and plenty of lemons


The same with me. But recently I feel saturated somehow and orbiting around a „higher end" watch - that is frowned upon around these parts of the forum 

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

jkpa said:


> I'm currently researching/planning what watch I should buy AFTER the one I'm still saving up for....


I have a google doc of the my ideal 6 watch collection that I will someday have. Of that 6, I currently have 1 of them...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Dive bezels with an incomplete triangle indicator, ugh... can they not shrink the damn thing to fit? It looks like the factory is just using up olde inserts, or they hired me to do the maths...


Sent from my iPhone using a Spirograph and plenty of lemons


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

A feature I find desirable on my watches is an hour hand than can't "hide" behind the minute hand. Very few of my watches have this feature.


----------



## JoeRN (Sep 29, 2017)

I don’t get Seiko.


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

So much to confess! A few random ones:

1. I was almost arrested for trespassing in a restricted area of a large post office compound when trying to stop them from sending my new watch back to the seller after a misdelivery. 

2. I was 50 years old. 

Umm, I guess I can stop there for now....



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

JoeRN said:


> I don't get Seiko.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I can't stand blue lume. It's never bright enough for me. Although it could be due to my crappy (due to age) far sighted vision.

I have two watches that have it and it's hard for me to see the watch in the dark. Give me green C3 lume any day. I have officially ruled out owning any more Citizens due to blue lume. Of course, as any WIS has the right to do so, I can revoke my ban at any time.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

It's all I can do to not wear this every day.
Seiko SRPB39K1 on black Leather by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

But today I have forced myself to wear this.
BSH Leather 2-17-19 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

And all my other watches are quite jealous.......


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Damn, Dave. Them're two good lookin' watches! 
Enjoy!


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Stupid double post.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

My spending limit for a single watch is $300. No limit on quatities. Good thing I'm only interested in dress, racing and diver's watches. If something happened to me, my fear is the wife would sell my Hamilton, Certina, Seiko, Citizen, Orient watches for $20 each (the prices I told her I bought them for).


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

I let a good friend buy a Rolex Sub but forgot to tell him the No Date looks better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Every time I see a watch with a really cool strap, I immediately think to myself "GREAT STRAP!", in the voice of Doc from Back to The Future.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

In a moment of frustration I went through both my eBay and Amazon "Wish Lists" and deleted everything. The next day I came to my senses and put everything back on each list


----------



## TheTy (Jun 21, 2018)

This may be long but IDK yet.

So my watch collection is at 2 keepers with 4 on the verge of leaving. My two keepers are my Citizen Promaster Tough (had 2, long story) and my Casio ProTrek PRW3500T. Between these 2 watches, all of my needs are covered. The ones that I'm undecided about are G-Shocks...

Anyway I am actually sad about the situation I'm in. I love the hunt. Now I have no need. Sure I could replace a couple of the pieces I regret selling (NTH Scorpene, Melbourne Avalon, & Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor 3). Although I doubt I'll go back down this path as I tend to drive myself insane when it comes to autos.

I don't know what to do here. The last thing I have to say is that IMO Seiko and everything associated with Seiko is not for me.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## volthause (Oct 4, 2018)

A long time ago I bought a MM branded watch before learning that the MM branding was a trademark. I just thought it was a PAM homage. Lesson learned and now I have a boat anchor I won't wear, and can't sell.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

I recently spent a half-hour going through my straps and bracelets. At the end of it all, I suddenly thought "Where's my Speedy bracelet?"

I then spent another half-hour going through everything again, looking into all the bracelet storage, rooting through my workbench, and gradually panicking more and more before I checked the watch box. It was on the Speedy.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

I have no love for Submariner watches, either the original in any of its iterations, or the bazillion homages. I don't mind divers, and acknowledge that many necessarily have some Sub heritage or influence, but if I find one attractive, it is in spite of any Sub traits, not because of. Not even hatin' here: a buddy of mine has one, and I checked it out -- great size for me (39mm?) -- but considered as a whole, rates a big ol' "meh...".


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

When at Walmart this afternoon, while at the the self check out, I decided to request twenty dollars cash back. I had other things on my mind and walked out without it. I didn't realize my stupid error until three hours later. I hope whoever ended up with my money truly needs it. In my mind I'm telling myself that the person who has it was flat broke and could really use it more than me.


----------



## benderVIE (Jan 6, 2018)

Sometimes when I click on the most recent participated thread on my cellular, I get redirected to a different one. It just happened.

I read through the last two posts and thought: "my thread on OPs took an unexpected turn..." I enjoyed them anyway.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I've pretty much never worn an automatic watch more than a day.
It's been 3 days and nights with the Baby Orange Monster.
It's at about 4 and 1/4 seconds slow. Not TOO shabby I think.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

volthause said:


> A long time ago I bought a MM branded watch before learning that the MM branding was a trademark. I just thought it was a PAM homage. Lesson learned and now I have a boat anchor I won't wear, and can't sell.


Back when Watchuseek was run out of the EU, the mere mention of such a watch was so taboo that people called them "Scooby Doo" watches to avoid all the filters...

I'm on the side of nobody should be able able to trademark the term for "Navy" in Italian, but that's why I'm not an intellectual property lawyer...


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

I think loving watches too much has been part of me for almost my whole life. Some of my most vivid memories involve them. E.g., my Aunt Barbara giving me a beautiful Mickey Mouse watch when I was about 9. Wearing my Star Wars digital to peewee football practice when I was 11 and learning to my horror after practice it was no longer in the clump of weeds where I had hidden it. Sailing (badly) a small catamaran as a teenager in the '80s and putting my beloved black PVD Seiko quartz - Dad gave it to me - in my pocket for "safekeeping" only to lose it when I flipped the cat in 5' of water in the bay, and then walking around for an hour trying to find it with my feet. I can still taste the bitterness in my mouth from those last 2 tragedies. Of course, in my Dad's retellings over the years the quartz Seiko became an Omega...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I could never own a bronze watch.
I'm not dissing them - they're just not for me:

Yes, they look great.
Yes, it's an excellent, tough material for watch cases.
Yes, they develop a patina over time.

But it's the patina that would send my OCD into overdrive: I could just imagine myself spending more time polishing it than wearing it.


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

fandi said:


> My spending limit for a single watch is $300. No limit on quatities. Good thing I'm only interested in dress, racing and diver's watches. If something happened to me, my fear is the wife would sell my Hamilton, Certina, Seiko, Citizen, Orient watches for $20 each (the prices I told her I bought them for).


This or selling my gun collection for anything NEAR what I told her items cost would be the biggest disservice to my heirs!


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

Gavinr said:


> This or selling my gun collection for anything NEAR what I told her items cost would be the biggest disservice to my heirs!


Actually the real reason I got into cerakoting was to confuse her with different colors so I could say " oh that's an old one I just refinished"


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

I work construction so only wear actual beaters to work , since I have a toddler I have no social life and rarely leave the house once home from work . So the following admissions 

I have switched between 3 and 4 watches in a 4 hour period just walking around my house.
My date is almost never set except on quartz models
My bezel is almost never aligned 
I literally have multiple watches I have spent far more time looking at, and changing straps on than I have ever worn it.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Gavinr said:


> I work construction so only wear actual beaters to work , since I have a toddler I have no social life and rarely leave the house once home from work . So the following admissions
> 
> I have switched between 3 and 4 watches in a 4 hour period just walking around my house.
> My date is almost never set except on quartz models
> ...


You'll know you've reached true WIS status (emphasis on the _ idiot_ part) when you own more straps for a watch than the total number of times you've ever worn it.


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't understand guys who don't like watches. And I am secretly annoyed when I wear a cool watch and no one comments on it. Which means I am usually secretly annoyed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I just realized in all the years I've been on WUS -- when you click "like" on a particular watch, you're already halfway to owning one.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> I just realized in all the years I've been on WUS -- when you click "like" on a particular watch, you're already halfway to owning one.


Ooh that must make "pity likes" dangerous...


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I own 2 Helgray Hornets, and after swapping batteries, one without a seconds hand.. 

My self customer service is no longer in good standing in the extreme local market.


Sent from my iPhone using a Spirograph and plenty of lemons


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Even though I have WAY too many watches.... I'm always looking for the deal that I would be stupid to pass on.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I finally shelled out the big bucks ($20) for a case press because I must abashedly admit I got a caseback off of a Timex Waterbury and was unable to put it back on. I don't understand why Timex is so cheap, but that's a gripe for another day.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07DN8QHSD/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Honestly, it was much, much better than I had expected and made that tough task trivial. I don't know if I'll use it often, but the kit included a case knife (better than the one I have now but haven't had the chance to use it in anger) a pretty OK quality 2-prong opener (I'm going to throw my old 2 pronger away now, it's that much better) and a tiny book that's actually written in good English with illustrations that covers watch repair in general (e.g. how to size bracelets, not just stuff that relates to the kit.) I hate to buy Chinese tools without a good rep since they're so hit-or-miss but this one's not bad. I give it my official blessing. I also hate to dump Swiss Tool money into something I'm going to use maybe once a year...

...But I guess being a cheapskate isn't really a confession around here.

My next confession is that I bought a bunch of batteries and with newfound confidence after fixing the timex, I proceeded to start working on the next projects. I already realized that:

- I have a watch where I cannot figure out how to remove the spacer, which blocks the battery. Still no idea how to get around this as any action to remove the spacer will start to pull out the entire movement/dial.
- I have one watch where I flat out bought the wrong battery based on bad info online.
- I have two watches where the battery strap is screwed in with such a tiny screw that my jewelers kit is too big. I ordered a set that includes a .6mm online and if that doesn't do the trick... I may have to find a watchmaker. I **hate** admitting defeat.

My next projects include replacing the battery in my AMW320 which is a huge PITA because of its spacer (that I can deal with but it's a hassle as it's integrated into the pusher mechanism. I replaced that battery only about a year ago but it's already going flat and then replacing the battery in my MTD Seiko-- not the Super Illuminator Battery-- that works fine. It's a $70 flashlight now because the time battery (buried under the light battery) is no longer working. If I had known that Casio used such an inelegant solution, I'm not sure I would have bought this watch.

My tolerance for doing repairs/maintenance vs. just enjoying my stuff is really wearing thin.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

There are some threads that I really look forward to new posts in. Then realise I have to wade through 3 guys blowing each other every time one posts.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I too have WAY too many watches. But tomorrow I'm sending off for one more....
Yes I have a problem.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I sold a watch that I never wore today, I miss it.


Sent from my iPhone using a Spirograph and plenty of lemons


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Nothing that I could get any money for is for sale. Watch wise anyhow.....


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Whenever I read somebody on these boards saying something like, "My collection has grown to 15 watches, WAY too many," I and my hundred or so stare at our shoes.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Whenever I read somebody on these boards saying something like, "My collection has grown to 15 watches, WAY too many," I and my hundred or so stare at our shoes.


Same, I have 30, and I'm like I need/want 20-30 more lol


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

AAAARGH!










I confess, I bought a ...... press... Or there is a faulty control system in the operations dept...



















My first mod...

Sent from my iPhone using a Spirograph and plenty of lemons


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

captainmorbid said:


> AAAARGH!
> ...
> I confess, I bought a ...... press... Or there is a faulty control system in the operations dept...
> 
> ...


I'm sorry for your pain. I hope the remedy is not too awful.

I must say, that's an interesting bracelet. I'd be interested to see more pics and maybe where one could get one.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

mystic nerd said:


> I'm sorry for your pain. I hope the remedy is not too awful.
> 
> I must say, that's an interesting bracelet. I'd be interested to see more pics and maybe where one could get one.


More pics once I've completed the crystal re-setting, ugh... And movement upgrade to NH36, and received the new dial..

Bracelet: https://www.strapcode.com/collections/seiko-skx/products/metal-ss-bcl20-b039

Sent from my iPhone using a Spirograph and plenty of lemons


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Am I the only one who becomes irritated when I read posts that start with the word "So"?


----------



## walknot (Apr 2, 2011)

One of the first things I think when I get a new watch, "What strap would look better?" Almost every single time.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Rocat said:


> Am I the only one who becomes irritated when I read posts that start with the word "So"?
> 
> My kids talk that way and it drives me nuts. I repeatedly tell them not to start a sentence with the word "So".
> 
> ...


I will not stoop that low!  I'm also a stickler for things like that, in English and in my native language which is Danish. I've lived in the US for 17 years and I'm still learning.

"Gotta" or "Wanna" are two clear contractions, as we all know. "Got to" and "want to" of course. With this in mind, it struck me that when Black Eyed Peas has a song named "Gotta feeling", the language dictates that it means "Got to feeling" which makes no sense. Clearly, to me and I suspect many others, they meant "Got a feeling" and used the contraction incorrectly. That annoyed me and I believe it's wrong to use it in this way (and I'm all for artistic interpretation and all that). When I found out that it's actually acceptable to do what they did and "gotta" also can be used as "got a xxx" I felt the language rules had left me down. I refuse to accept that idiotic allowance!! 

So... how about that. Damn it!


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Today I realized I hadn’t bought a gift for a close friend’s birthday. Luckily, I had a new RAF style Pulsar chrono I bought a couple months ago but never even unboxed. It was perfect because he’s a pilot with a burgeoning interest in watches.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Rocat said:


> Am I the only one who becomes irritated when I read posts that start with the word "So"?


My girlfriend does this all the GD time. Drives me absolutely batty!! And she knows it does, so of course she keeps doing it


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I simply cannot wait until the fauxtina style goes out of fashion like bell bottoms, pet rocks, and leather fringe vests. 

I see a nice watch with cool styling and it is ruined by that atrocious yellow.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

^ 1000% agree!

Also bronze. A bronze watch with that aquamarine patina looks awful to me.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

So...

;-)

I've done the unthinkable. I bought a digital. This is the first full digital I've had since I was 13, and apropos since it's a modern rendition of the same watch (Timex Ironman "endure" 30 lap where "endure" is sometimes listed as "Full size"). I love the modern 38mm reissues being true to the original (only in funky colors) but they're just a little too small for not-13-year-old me. These are 42mm ish.









I love Time Factory pricing; I paid half of what Amazon is asking and even then-- at their prices I kind of want to collect the whole set.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> I simply cannot wait until the fauxtina style goes out of fashion like bell bottoms, pet rocks, and leather fringe vests.
> 
> I see a nice watch with cool styling and it is ruined by that atrocious yellow.


A million times this. I have to write off large chunks of watches for this particularly fake looking trend.

- Sometimes cream lume looks OK, if it's not trying to look like patina. Usually that's a lighter color mix than what companies try to sell as fauxtina. I have one cream lume watch that I like, but it's not remotely vintage looking.
- Sometimes companies will put lots of effort into high $$$ watches to make them look actually patinated which still doesn't always appeal to me but at least looks cohesive.

But 99% of the time it just looks brown and fake.

I just wish they'd use more greenish lume. That style is what I associate with vintage-cool, and so far outside of Farer ($$$ and that bronze crown ruins their watches for me) and Vostok/Russian lume that barely even works, I don't see anyone doing it. A non-puff, non patinated version can look good on modern designs, and you can go with a very slight green-- you don't have to go full toothpaste if you don't want.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> I simply cannot wait until the fauxtina style goes out of fashion like bell bottoms, pet rocks, and *leather fringe vests. *


I admit I was not aware that leather fringe vests were out of fashion, as I wore one only yesterday, with the delight of a child, 
in total lack awareness of my self, and my surroundings.

Sigh.


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

Rice and Gravy said:


> ^ 1000% agree!
> 
> Also bronze. A bronze watch with that aquamarine patina looks awful to me.


Thank you. I thought I was the only person who kept his bronze diver clean! How about the posts of people who have come up with God awful concoctions to try to prematurely oxidize their watches overnight, and they post with pride pics of a beautiful watch that now looks like dull grey 50 year old aluminum wire.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> I admit I was not aware that leather fringe vests were out of fashion, as I wore one only yesterday, with the delight of a child,
> in total lack awareness of my self, and my surroundings.
> 
> Sigh.


I've still got my Levi Jean Jacket with the flannel lining from High School in my hall closet downstairs.


----------



## vremochka (Apr 24, 2017)

I believe many Swatch watches look fantastic and feel great on my wrist. Their stores always put a smile on my face.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> I simply cannot wait until the fauxtina style goes out of fashion like bell bottoms, pet rocks, and leather fringe vests.
> 
> I see a nice watch with cool styling and it is ruined by that atrocious yellow.





Rice and Gravy said:


> ^ 1000% agree!
> 
> Also bronze. A bronze watch with that aquamarine patina looks awful to me.


I dislike both of these things emensely. Fuaxtina is absolute horsehocky, and the bronze stuff does not look good tarnished. Wanna know what's worse though? There was a stint recently in the kustom car world where patina and bronze we're mixed. I wanted to vomit Everytime I saw that look.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm in agreement with you on the faux patina lume. 
But I think my brass/bronze watches look spectacular.

(technical difficulties preventing pasting a picture here. this spot saved for later.)


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> So...
> ;-)
> I've done the unthinkable. I bought a digital.......


Must be something in the water, O. I bought a G-Shock last week. It has hands, but I wouldn't have predicted the purchase. Kinda cool, though.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> I simply cannot wait until the fauxtina style goes out of fashion like bell bottoms, pet rocks, and leather fringe vests.
> 
> I see a nice watch with cool styling and it is ruined by that atrocious yellow.


Now I need to find a bell bottom vest...

For my pet rock..

Sent from my iPhone using a Spirograph and plenty of lemons


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

I bought my first Invicta, planning only to use the bronze case and NH35 movement for modding, but I like whole watch as is. Actually, I'm very impressed.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Off topic F1 race rant:

What the heck is Ross Brawn and Liberty Media thinking by bringing back "A single point to the fastest lap of the race". That's about as dumb as when F1 went with the double points at the end of the season a few years back. They need to keep the point system the way it was last year and quit changing things. Bernie just needs to buy F1 back from them at pennies on the dollar and go back to ruling the way he did before. 

I feel better now because at least some of you guys/gals are F1 fans. No one I know personally gets F1 or Wrist Watches.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Rocat said:


> I've still got my* Levi Jean Jacket with the flannel lining* from High School in my hall closet downstairs.


And most roighteously you should! :-!
Ain't nut'n wrong with dat, son.

(Wait, doesn't everyone "still" have one? :think: )


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Off topic F1 race rant:
> 
> What the heck is Ross Brawn and Liberty Media thinking by bringing back "A single point to the fastest lap of the race". That's about as dumb as when F1 went with the double points at the end of the season a few years back. They need to keep the point system the way it was last year and quit changing things. Bernie just needs to buy F1 back from them at pennies on the dollar and go back to ruling the way he did before.
> 
> I feel better now because at least some of you guys/gals are F1 fans. No one I know personally gets F1 or Wrist Watches.


What they really need to do to bring me back (which I know they won't do), is to bring back small displacement high revving N/A V8-V12 engines from the 90's. Hearing those things singing at 13,000 RPM through the tunnel at Monaco must have been unreal. Hearing them on TV and having the chance to see some of the vintage cars race here in Sonoma was amazing, but I could only imagine them in their heyday.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Dub Rubb said:


> What they really need to do to bring me back (which I know they won't do), is to bring back small displacement high revving N/A V8-V12 engines from the 90's. Hearing those things singing at 13,000 RPM through the tunnel at Monaco must have been unreal. Hearing them on TV and having the chance to see some of the vintage cars race here in Sonoma was amazing, but I could only imagine them in their heyday.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


This. All of this. 100% all of this. This post is proof that we are in need of a love button along with the like. The V12 cars make me creamy in the boxers.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice to see some F1 fans on here. I'm counting down the hours until Australia. 

For 21 weekends this season, wife and kids know to leave me the hell alone until after I've watched all the practice sessions, qualy, the pre-race show, the race, and the post race show.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> And most roighteously you should! :-!
> Ain't nut'n wrong with dat, son.
> 
> (Wait, doesn't everyone "still" have one? :think: )


I was more of an acid wash jean jacket kind of guy. That particular one didn't have a flannel lining.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Curse you double post bug!!!


----------



## volthause (Oct 4, 2018)

Gavinr said:


> Thank you. I thought I was the only person who kept his bronze diver clean! How about the posts of people who have come up with God awful concoctions to try to prematurely oxidize their watches overnight, and they post with pride pics of a beautiful watch that now looks like dull grey 50 year old aluminum wire.


I don't mind real patina / age / discoloration on a bronze watch, but what really chafes me is the suspicion that the same people who purposely patina bronze watches then ..... in other threads about how easily titanium watches get scratches... as if there is a division line between what patina really is? Wear from daily use is patina, whatever that may be.


----------



## volthause (Oct 4, 2018)

Rocat said:


> Nice to see some F1 fans on here. I'm counting down the hours until Australia.
> 
> For 21 weekends this season, wife and kids know to leave me the hell alone until after I've watched all the practice sessions, qualy, the pre-race show, the race, and the post race show.


I've found my people...

Seriously though, how are people watching the races now? I dumped cable and now I'm considering a subscription to F1TV. Anyone using that?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

volthause said:


> I've found my people...
> 
> Seriously though, how are people watching the races now? I dumped cable and now I'm considering a subscription to F1TV. Anyone using that?


I don't use F1 T.V simply for the fact that I watch the races after they've run. I tried using the ESPN app last year to but it gives away the winner even before you check anything else if you plan to watch it later on DVR.

I DVR everything and then watch them later that morning on my time. I do miss FP1, and FP3. I do like that ESPN covers the races longer without commercial interruptions than NBC did. But half the time they are going on about utter non sense that's not related to the race.

Johnny Herbert (to quote my kids) "Annoys me to Death". Johnny should just walk around each race with a T-Shirt that says "I love Lewis". I like Paul Di Resta's commentary.

I do miss Steve Machett and Will Buxton covering F1 races. I know Will does Twitter stuff. But I don't care about that.

I would like to see Vettel win the Championship this year. I'm not the biggest fan of Hamilton. Ok, that's not fair. I just flat out don't like the guy. I want to see Kimmi up front fighting and Ricciardo in the top five as well. My favorite mid pack guy is Magnussen.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

So sorry to Crash the Party. But. My confession: i think f1 is a waste of ressources in Every Aspect. Man-power, Talent, fuel and above all: engineering. What could all the guys who develop crazy fast cars do good for the automobile industry... oh well, i don't See the Technology transfer trickling down in the cars i drive...

I dont want to argue. Just preventing this Thread turning from f71 confessions to F1-o-philes 

Sorry! 

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

volthause said:


> I've found my people...
> 
> Seriously though, how are people watching the races now? I dumped cable and now I'm considering a subscription to F1TV. Anyone using that?


For most of my out of market sporting events, Reddit streams through my Xbox browser are a great way to watch utilizing both my TV and sound bar.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

We'll agree to disagree about the benefits of F1. But I will agree to quit talking F1 here. Maybe I'll start an F1 thread over in the (shudders) Cafe forum.



Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> So sorry to Crash the Party. But. My confession: i think f1 is a waste of ressources in Every Aspect. Man-power, Talent, fuel and above all: engineering. What could all the guys who develop crazy fast cars do good for the automobile industry... oh well, i don't See the Technology transfer trickling down in the cars i drive...
> 
> I dont want to argue. Just preventing this Thread turning from f71 confessions to F1-o-philes
> 
> ...


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't own a proper dress watch. I do, however, own a home repair watch, a motorcycle riding watch, a sailing watch, a woods watch, a beach watch, a few cooking watches and several sleeping watches.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I managed to abstain from buying another Diver with the 15% off eBay coupon. I let the time expire and I said to myself...


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Rocat said:


> I managed to abstain from buying another Diver with the 15% off eBay coupon. I let the time expire and I said to myself...
> 
> View attachment 13971663


Such a waste! I picked up new pilot's watch with the coupon, now the wait for the watch to arrive on my doorstep starts..

On Topic: recently picked up a vintage chronograph that was listed as powered by a Venus 170, but pictures showed a Valjoux 77 (a rarer, and more expensive movement). Totally knew what I was getting, I went ahead and scooped it up. Am I evil for not pointing it out to the seller? In any case, it's on my wrist today, and I am totally smitten with it


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Ten-Ten said:


> I don't own a proper dress watch. I do, however, own a home repair watch, a motorcycle riding watch, a sailing watch, a woods watch, a beach watch, a few cooking watches and several sleeping watches.


I don't own a proper dress watch either. Need to rectify that situation before May though, as I am goin on cruise and need a decently nice watch for the fancy dinner. Which I will attend once dressed like a decent human being(lies and falsehoods) and another night supremely hammered, in seimtru KS and a tank top, and act like my true heathen self.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Ten-Ten said:


> I don't own a proper dress watch. I do, however, own a home repair watch, a motorcycle riding watch, a sailing watch, a woods watch, a beach watch, a few cooking watches and several sleeping watches.


Tell us of the sleeping watches. My preferred one is a Traser Officer 107425. The Trasers are all tritium.

The only reason it's not also a day watch is that it has black hands on a black face. So, in the daytime, you only see the tritium tubes as hands. That offends me, so I've contacted them to get some white hands with the tubes from Switzerland. They're going to swap them for me.

My Damasko DH 1.0 lume lasts the night, too, so sometimes it gets the wrist.


----------



## soulsocket7 (May 8, 2015)

Ten-Ten said:


> I don't own a proper dress watch. I do, however, own a home repair watch, a motorcycle riding watch, a sailing watch, a woods watch, a beach watch, a few cooking watches and several sleeping watches.


Oh man, we are kindred spirits. Soooooo many sleeping watches, both digital and analog...


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

So actual confession time again:

- Yesterday marked a fairly major birthday for me, one divisible by 5. As such it's a time for reflection as I make it one solar lap closer to death.

- As is usual and expected, my family who know about my interests didn't get me anything watch-related. I didn't bother asking for anything this time either, since it hasn't worked in the past (even when I send my wife the order page and discount codes...)

- I bought myself that $30 Timex anyway a few days before, knowing 100% that they wouldn't get me anything.

- I feel frustrated and left out as people mark these birthdays by buying a $3k watch on a whim, just because. Just to mark the occasion. A decent chunk of my $$$ this month is mostly going into a last-minute vacation. My wife is all about spending money on experiences when for me, I need to keep experiences in balance with "things." For me, "things" can be an experience all their own. Clearly I get overridden. I already have two more short trips planned this year, plus a weekend getaway. These trips will take me places I want to go, but they're expensive and stressful in their own way.

- I don't have the spousal go-ahead to upgrade my collection beyond affordable anyway (translation: not flash my income or waste money), even if the out-of-pocket cost is mitigated by selling other stuff and/or I can easily afford it without dipping into savings or using credit. To be fair, there are some workplaces where you need to flash expensive stuff as an expectation of employment and some are the opposite. I work in one of the places that's the opposite so that's a secondary pressure against expensive stuff.

- I haven't made a particularly significant $$$ purchase since spring 2017. Although one $200 watch in 2018 happened, virtually every other purchase in the last two years was <$100, most under $50 and just fun stuff on a whim. _On the whole I'm not unhappy with my collection and that's the problem. _ There are probably a few that could be sold, but they won't earn me much individually. There are some I wouldn't mind buying, but I'm having trouble letting go of the money because they're mostly 'lateral moves' to what I have now. All of the stuff I really want, I can't justify spending the money. I'm finding it easy to justify these "snackable" watches for $25 or $40 or whatever because they're cheap and fun, but I don't need a box full of quartz watches with dead batteries. I don't feel like that strategy is going to work long-term just based on practical reasons even if they do provide some enjoyment. I want to feel comfortable spending more, and I just don't. Maybe I just don't have milestones worth marking anymore to justify purchases.

- Simultaneously I'm very, VERY, frustrated at the sizing trends or more appropriately the attitudes towards sizing trends within the insular watch community. Virtually all of the watch media, podcasts, etc. are collectively pushing medium-to-small if not outright extremely small stuff aggressively. I'm willing to bet that the "darling of Baselworld" will be 36-39mm this year. I'm far more angry about the attitudes of people than the dimensions (to be fair I think many watches should come in 2 sizes or more even if only one size works for me personally). I don't hear as much about objective measurements, I hear that the smaller size is "better" more "sensible" more "reasonable" not "a stupid hockey puck on your wrist." I hear "thank god we're back to sane sizing again, and everyone needs to get with the style program." I get it. Ha ha Diesel makes big watches Invicta Brududes hurr hurr. It's easy to make fun of stuff that's just too big for the wearer, but I assure you that a typical 42mm watch probably wears as small on me as a ~38mm does on most of these armchair quarterbacks. I'm old, I've worn smaller watches. I don't just remember what they looked like, I have the actual watches. I've never liked smaller watches that much and I've always subconsciously gravitated to stuff that's a little larger or at minimum 'wears larger.' The big jump in joy and interest never clicked until I went from "this is a device that's cool and interesting and I need something that tells time" to "this is a device that's cool and interesting and actually looks decent on me--and oh by the way it tells time." If the market moves away from reasonable (see what I did there?) 40-45mm sizing, so be it, but don't tell me my tastes are wrong and I don't know what I like and what's proportioned appropriately for me to wear.

- Meanwhile participating in online groups like this (and others) is a virtual minefield for me. I keep mental note of all the times in WuS where I see not just size shaming but stuff like (paraphrasing but based on actual posts): "You don't want to wear that because someone might think it's stainless steel and not precious metal. You don't want to be one of the poors" or "I won't even consider Seiko or Citizen because they're cheap watches for cheap people" etc. Maybe I'm not that shallow or maybe I have to resist judging someone based on how expensive their watch is, but in turn I _really don't like_ it being applied to me. Watches *_are_* a wealth marker. There's no escaping that, but while most of even the F2 crowd is very reasonable and can appreciate both an SKX007 *and* a Blancpain Fifty Fathoms for what they are, my patience with those who don't is running thin. I don't have any real way to meet many collectors in meatspace very easily and I get the strong sense that there are going to be a high ratio of those snobs in most organized meetups outside the safety of the F71 audience. I'm not going to show up wearing a Seiko or VSA or even my Oris if I'm going to get shamed by someone wearing an AP or JLC.

All in all it just doesn't feel like I'm connected to the hobby the way I was. I still listen to the podcasts and read the media because it keeps me out of trouble and I like some of the hosts, but I'm not obsessively shopping for watches much anymore, not making lists, just not feeling it-- not really feeling like I fit in and that I should just go rotate through my own collection on my own and just become one of the "normal" watch guys who just happens to own more than 1-2 watches. I can maintain where I am, but I don't see an easy path where I can step up to a more focused collection, modding, higher price stuff, rare stuff, or anything like that and take that to the next level. It feels like the hobby has just left me behind. I probably just need a break, or an environment where "hey cool you bought a new watch" is a more likely response than "OMG you have 50 watches you don't need more than one why are you wasting money" (note I don't actually have that many, but we're talking wife-math here.)


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

OvrSteer said:


> - Yesterday marked a fairly major birthday for me, one divisible by 5. As such it's a time for reflection as I make it one solar lap closer to death.
> 
> ...
> 
> - I feel frustrated and left out as people mark these birthdays by buying a $3k watch on a whim, just because. Just to mark the occasion. ... For me, "things" can be an experience all their own. ...


What would you look at as a reasonable-to-you watch to mark the occasion if you were to choose one?



> - I don't have the spousal go-ahead to upgrade my collection beyond affordable anyway (translation: not flash my income or waste money).. I work in one of the places that's the opposite so that's a secondary pressure against expensive stuff.
> 
> - ... All of the stuff I really want, I can't justify spending the money. ... I want to feel comfortable spending more, and I just don't. Maybe I just don't have milestones worth marking anymore to justify purchases.


So, is it the flash, the money or both? There are watches out there that are very easy to appreciate that don't have a lot of flash. Tool watches, etc.



> - Meanwhile participating in online groups like this (and others) is a virtual minefield for me. I keep mental note of all the times in WuS where I see not just size shaming but stuff like (paraphrasing but based on actual posts): "You don't want to wear that because someone might think it's stainless steel and not precious metal. You don't want to be one of the poors" or "I won't even consider Seiko or Citizen because they're cheap watches for cheap people" etc. Maybe I'm not that shallow or maybe I have to resist judging someone based on how expensive their watch is, but in turn I _really don't like_ it being applied to me. Watches *_are_* a wealth marker. There's no escaping that, but while most of even the F2 crowd is very reasonable and can appreciate both an SKX007 *and* a Blancpain Fifty Fathoms for what they are, my patience with those who don't is running thin. I don't have any real way to meet many collectors in meatspace very easily and I get the strong sense that there are going to be a high ratio of those snobs in most organized meetups outside the safety of the F71 audience. I'm not going to show up wearing a Seiko or VSA or even my Oris if I'm going to get shamed by someone wearing an AP or JLC.


Don't let bastiges that you don't even know get you down. Opinions are like a-holes, you know.



> ... but I don't see an easy path where I can step up to a more focused collection, modding, ...


Modding can be pretty cheap to get into. I bought some Invicta's to practice on and some cheap Amazon tools. It's pretty fun.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

An actual watch related confession from me for a change. 

This afternoon I received a brand new SRPC91 to replace the one I sold back in October. I took it out of the box and did the usual close inspection and checked all the moving parts; bezel, crown, and checked for scratches. I even gave it a full wind to start the time accuracy over a 24hr period. Three hours in and start to hear a noise coming from the watch. It is the rotor. I assume the screw holding it has come loose. 

I get on the phone and call the Seller, who is an AD and the watch came with a 3 year warranty. I explain the situation, that the rotor is making a noise when moving the watch up and down. I put the watch to the speaker and he listens. Yes, he agrees that the rotor is loose and says send it back and they'll send out another one. I'm glad that the Seller was easily agreeable. Yes I know they should take care of the customer but he was pleasant to deal with on the phone which is rare these days. He was more surprised that I was not angry. He's based in New York, maybe he's used to getting yelled at. 

What is disappointing is that I'm sending back a watch that has perfect alignment of the bezel, chapter ring, and dial. 

He did state they would check everything for me on the replacement they send out. 

Out of all the dozens of Seiko's I've bought over the years, this is the first one to ever have a problem. I'm not concerned about any QC issues with them.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Weetabix said:


> What would you look at as a reasonable-to-you watch to mark the occasion if you were to choose one?
> 
> So, is it the flash, the money or both? There are watches out there that are very easy to appreciate that don't have a lot of flash. Tool watches, etc.
> 
> ...


To answer in rough order:

I've had my eye on some Raven watches, and most of the Sinn catalog, but I'm not getting any younger and that blue Pelagos isn't getting any cheaper. That's probably my absolute price comfort level, but in reality I'd probably be just about as happy with a $700 Raven.

It's the flash, in terms of outside pressure mostly. There's a reason I have an Oris and not a TAG (other than I just like it better, having less name recognition is a plus). Work has an element of "poverty p0rn" where we don't want to look too successful (read: expensive) to our clients. One of my co-workers' daily is a ~$1,300-1,400 Citizen JDM model, but he gets away with it because it says "Citizen" on the dial, for example.

I'm just starting to feel that the reasonable people who can reasonably agree or disagree are stating to get drowned out. Groupthink is a bad thing.

I'm capable of light modding, and have most of the tools already. My main 'gotcha' is that a lot of the base watches that get pulled apart for parts are just not ideal candidates for me. The 8926OB is honestly just too small for me, and the SKX007 is borderline (and getting more expensive.) Likewise Vostok is borderline, with a few of the largest Amphibia cases being wearable (the ones with 22mm lugs basically.) That leaves Chinese Unitas clones that you can buy in more or less kit form, plus the MDV106, but the parts start to get scarce about that point. It's a maybe, now that I've gotten my vision mostly straightened out, but it gets more complicated if you can't just do something like a hand swap or bezel replacement on an existing watch. I do have a bezel painting/lume job I originally committed to do on my Momentum Torpedo before hitting snags with the lume.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Rocat said:


> We'll agree to disagree about the benefits of F1. But I will agree to quit talking F1 here. Maybe I'll start an F1 thread over in the (shudders) Cafe forum.


Spoken like a true gentleman. 

Confession: i don't like chronos and specifically the Daytona and the Speedmaster ... 

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

OvrSteer said:


> To answer in rough order:
> 
> I've had my eye on some Raven watches, and most of the Sinn catalog, but I'm not getting any younger and that blue Pelagos isn't getting any cheaper. That's probably my absolute price comfort level, but in reality I'd probably be just about as happy with a $700 Raven.


I hadn't looked at Raven before. Those are nice. I like the Ventures. Timed and regulated from the factory. You might have put me in some danger.

Somehow I'm ambivalent about the Sinn's. Can't quite put my finger on why. Damasko's call me more. I handled a blue Pelagos at an AD. It was not as appealing as the online photos. That saved me some money!



> It's the flash, in terms of outside pressure mostly.


I guess that makes the Sinn's less on the radar since they're toolish. The Raven's didn't look shiny, but they do look lustrous.



> I'm just starting to feel that the reasonable people who can reasonably agree or disagree are stating to get drowned out. Groupthink is a bad thing.


That seems to be the way of the current world. I hang out more in f71 than f2 for that reason. Although, I'll watch an f2 dogfight with some popcorn.

Modding: 8926 is a little on the small side for me. SKX is about right. I could stand for it to be a bit thinner. I haven't looked outside those.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Tomorrow a watch I swore would be my next purchase will be here. From a WUS guy who gave me a deal.
I agree with Vettel winning the Championship. Also with Kimi etc.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> So sorry to Crash the Party. But. My confession: i think f1 is a waste of resources in Every Aspect.


I have no use for those unfriendly snobs in the Public Forum here, either. But I thought it was F2?


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Rocat said:


> An actual watch related confession from me for a change.
> 
> This afternoon I received a brand new SRPC91 to replace the one I sold back in October. I took it out of the box and did the usual close inspection and checked all the moving parts; bezel, crown, and checked for scratches. I even gave it a full wind to start the time accuracy over a 24hr period. Three hours in and start to hear a noise coming from the watch. It is the rotor. I assume the screw holding it has come loose.
> 
> ...


Gotta pretty good idea who you got the watch from. Seems like a great guy, and will be ordering from him soon.



Weetabix said:


> Somehow I'm ambivalent about the Sinn's. Can't quite put my finger on why. Damasko's call me more. I handled a blue Pelagos at an AD. It was not as appealing as the online photos. That saved me some money!


I had the exact opposite reaction when I handled the Pelagos. I was ambivalent about Tudor for years then our Rolex AD started carrying them, and I fell head over heels. Now I need to decide if I want to save up for my upcoming divisible by 5 birthday, or settle for a Oris Aquis by the end of this year.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

After 2.5 years, the Marshal's office in Tombstone released the "evidence" from the robbery: 2 watches out of 8 stolen.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> I had the exact opposite reaction when I handled the Pelagos. I was ambivalent about Tudor for years then our Rolex AD started carrying them, and I fell head over heels. Now I need to decide if I want to save up for my upcoming divisible by 5 birthday, or settle for a Oris Aquis by the end of this year.


If you're head over heels, you should save up.

I do like their Heritage Ranger.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Weetabix said:


> If you're head over heels, you should save up.
> 
> I do like their Heritage Ranger.
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


Pretty sure I'll end up with both. I'm a addict after all


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Gotta pretty good idea who you got the watch from. Seems like a great guy, and will be ordering from him soon.


It wasn't Stan at LIW if that's who you are thinking. The online store is named after one of the oldest forms of telling time. And he was very pleasant to deal with.

Unfortunately for me, right after I reordered the SRPC91 I check the Basel releases from Seiko. And I see the STO III with the blue dial wave pattern and the shark fin at the 8 O'clock marker. I REALLY like that dial. Hopefully that one will be as plentiful as the SRPC91 as as inexpensive too.


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Weetabix said:


> If you're head over heels, you should save up.
> 
> I do like their Heritage Ranger.
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


I picked up their Ranger a little while ago, and sold it again within the week. In the flesh, the case proportions and size are off (to me at least). Especially when being used to wearing the traditional oyster cases like Tudor Oysterdates or my Rolex Airking. That being said, the BB36 or BB58 still has my interest..


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Disguise said:


> I picked up their Ranger a little while ago, and sold it again within the week. In the flesh, the case proportions and size are off (to me at least). Especially when being used to wearing the traditional oyster cases like Tudor Oysterdates or my Rolex Airking. That being said, the BB36 or BB58 still has my interest..


I can't remember if I actually handled the Ranger or just looked at it through the glass. I was primarily there for the Pelagos. The BB's were nice, too.


----------



## tcal4404 (Aug 27, 2018)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Gotta pretty good idea who you got the watch from. Seems like a great guy, and will be ordering from him soon.
> 
> I had the exact opposite reaction when I handled the Pelagos. I was ambivalent about Tudor for years then our Rolex AD started carrying them, and I fell head over heels. Now I need to decide if I want to save up for my upcoming divisible by 5 birthday, or settle for a Oris Aquis by the end of this year.


same here. Tudor didn't do much for me in photos but handling the blue pelagos and some of the bb models, the want is strong now. enough to overlook the snowflake hands which I don't care much for


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

HS-vintage denim jacket. Mine was unlined, and darker tint than the regular indigo. Gave to my son back in the early 00s, current status unknown, presumed lost. Also back in the 90s, I had one of those denim jackets with the fleece lining, now also long-gone.

F1. 4 wheels...? More into MotoGP (as in, barely), US Superbike, and Irish TT/roadracing. We're headed to Estonia this Summer, which will include a requisite visit to the Joey Dunlop memorial just outside Tallinn. 

Watches. I thought the whole point of bronze was to let it age naturally, the patina showing accrued personal history with the thing. But maybe I have it wrong and it is just decorative. Pet peeve: hipsters grinding off perfectly decent vintage paint on motorcycle tanks to let them "get some patina," before clearing over it. I'm from New England -- that's not "patina," it's called "rust," and it is bad, something to be prevented, not cultivated.

I found WUS last September while looking for an upgrade to my SNK809 and got sucked in. Obsessing and manically flipping, things reached a head this past Nov-Jan timeframe, until I slammed on the WPAC brakes. I'm an uneasy member, but no purchases since committing to the no-buy lifestyle...


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Made the mistake if trying on a Patek Calatrava and perp. Calendar. So nice. And so far out of my price range. Also tried on a gold Presidential and gold sub. Same thing. Super nice, and super pricey


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Sold a Gshock today, that’s two watches sold out of 50. At this rate, I’ll run out in about 35 years...

Hmmmm, eBay...


Sent from my iPhone using a Spirograph and plenty of lemons


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

mconlonx said:


> HS-vintage denim jacket. Mine was unlined, and darker tint than the regular indigo. Gave to my son back in the early 00s, current status unknown, presumed lost. Also back in the 90s, I had one of those denim jackets with the fleece lining, now also long-gone.
> 
> F1. 4 wheels...? More into MotoGP (as in, barely), US Superbike, and Irish TT/roadracing. We're headed to Estonia this Summer, which will include a requisite visit to the Joey Dunlop memorial just outside Tallinn.
> 
> ...


There is nothing cool at all about rust. Nothing.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I have no use for those *unfriendly snobs* ...


Hmm... 
This may partially explain why I am so underemployed.... :think:

I am kinda starting to get sick of watches -- all watches.
And for the exact same reason for why they are supposed to be so attractive:
I am tired of the Affordables for being "affordable"; tired of the High End for being so expensive; 
tired of tool watches (diver, pilot, chrono, etc) for being so redundantly toolish, and those effing microbrands... f them and their idiotic claims to "disrupt the industry."

If I could recoup (w/o all the hassle) a fair portion of the $$$$$ I've spent on them o|
I would sell them all in an instant.

OK, maybe keep 6, max. All dress watches. 
Screw lumes too.
OK, maybe one with super lume.

But with that said, I also have 30+ watches I am watching on ebay, and one on its way from Jomashop.
And I CAN'T EFFIN WAIT to GET IT!!!!!!!!

Hey yull now THAT was a confession. b-)


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Hmm...
> This may partially explain why I am so underemployed.... :think:
> 
> I am kinda starting to get sick of watches -- all watches.
> ...


My confession is that I hope you start up a watch company and have to deal with watches every day and all the OCD people that go with it.

That would make my day.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> My confession is that I hope you start up a watch company and have to deal with watches every day and all the OCD people that go with it.
> 
> *That would make my day*.


Daz cuz you a cruel and unusual man.
Sigh.

Say, you know how to cook the books? I know a guy that knows a guy who make cases that he sez can disrupt the industry. Ya know.. make some quick bucks. ;-)


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

I am not a sentimental guy, but I admit sometimes I just want someone to hug me and say, "I know it's hard, everything will be all right, here's a glass of water and a Patek minute repeater".


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

I bought my grail. I celebrated a "big" birthday and I'm retiring at the end of May so I justified it to myself. Since then I took delivery of a pre-order, for which I forgive myself, but I committed to another, and I'm seriously thinking about commissioning another watch from Dan Hodge. Still I don't regret the $x000 grail. Even though I barely wear it once a week.

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Happy Saint Patrick's Day


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

tslewisz said:


> I bought my grail. I celebrated a "big" birthday and I'm retiring at the end of May so I justified it to myself. Since then I took delivery of a pre-order, for which I forgive myself, but I committed to another, and I'm seriously thinking about commissioning another watch from Dan Hodge. Still I don't regret the $x000 grail. Even though I barely wear it once a week.
> 
> Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


What is the grail?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

ryan850 said:


> What is the grail?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Speedy Pro


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

The word “blog” raises my gorge..

As do the following:

1. Slacks
2. Blouse


That is all.


Sent from my iPhone using a Spirograph and plenty of lemons


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Good thing you're not married to my wife because she refers to my shirts as blouses, having grown up in En Zee.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> Good thing you're not married to my wife because she refers to my shirts as blouses, having grown up in En Zee.


I'd probably be ok, if they were voiced in an accent other than my own particular Northern North America lilt. Though the scenario described, may lead to awkwardness at the breakfast nook... heh.

Sent from my iPhone using a Spirograph and plenty of lemons


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

captainmorbid said:


> I'd probably be ok, if they were voiced in an accent other than my own particular Northern North America lilt. Though the scenario described, may lead to awkwardness at the breakfast nook... heh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using a Spirograph and plenty of lemons


Breakfast Nook? What is that, like a booth at Denny's. I have a whole room for a Kitchen and and a table with chairs at my house. lol

I'm just messing with you.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Every time I put either of these watches on, I say out loud "Solar Diver" like Ronnie James Dio's singing "Holy Diver".

View attachment 13992311
View attachment 13992337


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Rocat said:


> It wasn't Stan at LIW if that's who you are thinking. The online store is named after one of the oldest forms of telling time. And he was very pleasant to deal with.
> 
> Unfortunately for me, right after I reordered the SRPC91 I check the Basel releases from Seiko. And I see the STO III with the blue dial wave pattern and the shark fin at the 8 O'clock marker. I REALLY like that dial. Hopefully that one will be as plentiful as the SRPC91 as as inexpensive too.


Oh FFS, I cannot find a pic of said new STO. Can someone please post one? Very curious over here.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Rocat said:


> Breakfast Nook? What is that, like a booth at Denny's. I have a whole room for a Kitchen and and a table with chairs at my house. lol
> 
> I'm just messing with you.


Heh!










Nook pic stolen from the internet...

Sent from my iPhone using a Spirograph and plenty of lemons


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

/rant

There are so many scammers on eBay it really is pissing me off. Just got a case opened against me, 29 days after delivery, claiming bracelet links are not present and an end link is missing (if I can read correctly through the poor grammar and typos). They are clearly visible in the listing pictures, as a full bracelet. Somehow, I still have to accept a return and provide a full refund according to eBay policy. And then I can start buying 5 Breitling links myself again and source an end link. WTF? I guess I'll start selling on this forum instead of eBay for my under/unused watches. 

/end rant


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Disguise said:


> /rant
> 
> There are so many scammers on eBay it really is pissing me off. Just got a case opened against me, 29 days after delivery, claiming bracelet links are not present and an end link is missing (if I can read correctly through the poor grammar and typos). They are clearly visible in the listing pictures, as a full bracelet. Somehow, I still have to accept a return and provide a full refund according to eBay policy. And then I can start buying 5 Breitling links myself again and source an end link. WTF? I guess I'll start selling on this forum instead of eBay for my under/unused watches.
> 
> /end rant


For that reason alone I have never and will never sell on eBay. But I sure will buy a whole bunch of stuff off of eBay.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> Oh FFS, I cannot find a pic of said new STO. Can someone please post one? Very curious over here.


Here you go.

You have to go digging through the Seiko new release thread. Originally posted by Yonsson about 7-9 days ago.

See the shark fin at 8? and the shark fin counter balance on the second hand? I still think they should have put a swimmer at 4 swimming away from the shark. That's be hilarious. I still may sell off the SRPC91 even though I just picked up my second one a week or so ago. I think this STO III dial looks better and it probably won't have a shade of purple in it (depending on the angle of light that hits the dial).


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Here you go.
> 
> You have to go digging through the Seiko new release thread. Originally posted by Yonsson about 7-9 days ago.
> 
> ...


Very cool. Thanks for posting that.

And since this is a confessions thread...I confess that while the dial and third hand look really nice, I'm disappointed to see that they didn't include the darker finish that the original has on the crown and bezel. That is my favorite feature of the watch.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Duplicate.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

I may be in trouble...









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Rocat said:


> Every time I put either of these watches on, I say out loud "Solar Diver" like Ronnie James Dio's singing "Holy Diver".
> 
> View attachment 13992311
> View attachment 13992337


Didn't work for me


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

At this time, my avatar is a pic of a watch l no longer own.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

l want to buy a Daniel Wellington and smash it with a hammer, and film it with a slow mo camera.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

J feel like I'm the only person that doesn't hate the new Rolexes and Tudors


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> J feel like I'm the only person that doesn't hate the new Rolexes and Tudors


I don't hate the Yacht Master 42, but I won't buy anything in precious metals either. I guess you could say I hate the material Rolex chose.

As for the two tone Black Bay? Well, I guess see above...


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

OvrSteer said:


> I don't hate the Yacht Master 42, but I won't buy anything in precious metals either. I guess you could say I hate the material Rolex chose.
> 
> As for the two tone Black Bay? Well, I guess see above...


The black half of me loves the precious metals lol


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I won't ask if it's the top half or bottom half...

I just don't see the point in spending $40k+ on a watch solely because it's a hunk of (solid, non-plated) gold. I don't want to pay for gold. Even with hyper-overpriced Rolex, you can have a solid gold watch or a stainless Rolex ... and a new car. Or a handful more Rolexes. Or for $40k you can start your own microbrand lol.

I can't wrap my head around it, especially for white gold that looks so close to stainless.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

OvrSteer said:


> I won't ask if it's the top half or bottom half...
> 
> I just don't see the point in spending $40k+ on a watch solely because it's a hunk of (solid, non-plated) gold. I don't want to pay for gold. Even with hyper-overpriced Rolex, you can have a solid gold watch or a stainless Rolex ... and a new car. Or a handful more Rolexes. Or for $40k you can start your own microbrand lol.
> 
> I can't wrap my head around it, especially for white gold that looks so close to stainless.


I don't really see a point in it either, there's just something really cool to me about a Gold Day Date or Submariner. Of course for me those are lottery watches for me, if I did have 30-40k to spend, I would drop it on my trucks well before a watch. (Would definitely buy a Explorer and 1981 vintage steel DateJust though )


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

l think A.P. watches with the octagon bezel look cheap. They look like a watch that a machinist made on his lunch break.


----------



## justaworm (Dec 13, 2014)

I don't really get the hype of the PP Nautilus. I actually think it's hideous.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

justaworm said:


> I don't really get the hype of the PP Nautilus. I actually think it's hideous.


At least it's not a Royal Oak...


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

OvrSteer said:


> At least it's not a Royal Oak...


I hate how people can't get over the integrated lugs on a Casio Oceanus, but will fawn over a hideous royal oak with the same effing integrated lugs. How much do you think a replacement strap/bracelet will cost for that monstrosity?!?

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

justaworm said:


> I don't really get the hype of the PP Nautilus. I actually think it's hideous.


Same. I do like the Argonaut, Calatrava, and most all of their Grand Complication watches. Not a fan of the Royal Oak either, must be a Genta thing........


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

justaworm said:


> I don't really get the hype of the PP Nautilus. I actually think it's hideous.


It Used to be my unobtainable grail watch. Until i Held it in my hands and tried it on. Its overrated.

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## justaworm (Dec 13, 2014)

I think it's inspired by this thing. This is what a 'Nautilus' is, it's a glorified shrimp.


----------



## timelux (Jan 21, 2019)

I once bought a watch just because it was a good deal. Ok, more than once.... you know what? I don't want to talk about it.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

timelux said:


> I once bought a watch just because it was a good deal. Ok, more than once.... you know what? I don't want to talk about it.


Lol! I still struggle with this, after having bought the deal many times.

I have many more projects than I have time for, but I still buy more project watches, too.


----------



## mygiftstop (Jan 14, 2019)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> l think A.P. watches with the octagon bezel look cheap. They look like a watch that a machinist made on his lunch break.


Wow... I've never heard the Royal Oak described like that ever.


----------



## mygiftstop (Jan 14, 2019)

Didn't know so many people hated the Royal Oak... very eye-opening for me.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I was perusing Google to search for images of a watch I thought I might be interested in buying. Lo and behold it turns out I had owned the watch before and some of my images were in the Google search. I don't even remember buying it or even having it in my collection. Go figure. Well I guess if I had it once before and sold it without remembering it then I better not buy it again. LOL


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Rocat said:


> I was perusing Google to search for images of a watch I thought I might be interested in buying. Lo and behold it turns out I had owned the watch before and some of my images were in the Google search. I don't even remember buying it or even having it in my collection. Go figure. Well I guess if I had it once before and sold it without remembering it then I better not buy it again. LOL


This is some next level sh...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

mygiftstop said:


> Didn't know so many people hated the Royal Oak... very eye-opening for me.


It's the bell bottoms with suspenders and giant oversized sunglasses of the watch world. The design... is only good for what it later heralded. The finishing. The finishing is amazing. Beautiful. Unfortunately in an "everything that's not charming about the 70's" way, it's like making the world's best restoration of an AMC Gremlin. No matter how many coats of candy apple paint, custom speakers, and chrome plated engine bay, it's still a Gremlin.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Rocat said:


> I was perusing Google to search for images of a watch I thought I might be interested in buying. Lo and behold it turns out I had owned the watch before and some of my images were in the Google search. I don't even remember buying it or even having it in my collection. Go figure. Well I guess if I had it once before and sold it without remembering it then I better not buy it again. LOL


Oh. Dude....


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

MaxIcon said:


> Lol! I still struggle with this, after having bought the deal many times.
> 
> I have many more projects than I have time for, but I still buy more project watches, too.


Tell me about it... Massdrop has the new orient divers up for $180.... So tempting.... Must resit buying the deal

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Ten-Ten said:


> Oh. Dude....


I think it has to do with turning 50 in two months. At least that's my excuse.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

I would own a Squale if it weren’t for that ugly ass spasmy fish logo. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

kinglee said:


> I would own a Squale if it weren't for that ugly ass spasmy fish logo.


For me it's Nomos, with that double-wide M in the middle of the name. Reminds me of the early days of desktop publishing, when the mantra was "All the fonts must be used!"


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

MaxIcon said:


> For me it's Nomos, with that double-wide M in the middle of the name. Reminds me of the early days of desktop publishing, when the mantra was "All the fonts must be used!"
> View attachment 14018199


I hate you. O never noticed before and now what has been seen cannot be unseen. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

This thread offers new inducements to become a member of the WPAC club. ;-)


----------



## justaworm (Dec 13, 2014)

I have an irrational hatred for the Steinhardt logo. It looks like a baby pineapple from afar. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

It does but it is 100 times better than the Squale sardine.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

MaxIcon said:


> For me it's Nomos, with that double-wide M in the middle of the name. Reminds me of the early days of desktop publishing, when the mantra was "All the fonts must be used!"
> View attachment 14018199


Hmm, never noticed that before, but I kinda like it, thanks for the pointer.......

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## fenderjapan (Nov 1, 2013)

I, too find the AP royal oak to look meh at best, and offensively bad at worst (the Offshore models)...

The ROOs look like the unbranded bright watches that come from a mall kiosk.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Ragl said:


> Hmm, never noticed that before, but I kinda like it, thanks for the pointer.......
> 
> Cheerz,
> 
> Alan


Me too. As my developer colleagues would tell me, it's a feature not a bug


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

" catch and release " reads to me as this watch sucks so badly I am not even going to wear it for a couple months.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

I refuse to click "like" on a watch photo post if the caption includes the phrase "new shoes." No matter how great the photo looks, and no matter how much I like the watch/strap combo, if that phrase is included I absolutely will not give that person a like.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

A friend of mine pointed out after a meeting that I always look at my watch symbolically whenever I talk about time. To be more honest his words were more like, “Dude, you always look at your fn watch whenever you’re talking about time?” For example, I was telling everyone about different due dates and events for the month and I kept looking at my watch needlessly as I did it. I am aware I do this, I was just hoping that others weren’t.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

Rodeojones said:


> I refuse to click "like" on a watch photo post if the caption includes the phrase "new shoes." No matter how great the photo looks, and no matter how much I like the watch/strap combo, if that phrase is included I absolutely will not give that person a like.


new shoes (sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

It’s noon. I’ve wound and set six. Wore a quartz...


Sent from my iPhone using a Spirograph and plenty of lemons


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Switching watches so that my wife doesn't notice that I have a new watch.


----------



## BrownBear (Aug 29, 2018)

I wore cheap Casio not because I love them, but because theyre replaceable, like most things in my life. 

Sent from my MI 5s Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

l prefer photographing digital watches because you don't have to reset them so that the hands are in a position that looks good.

l'm too lazy to hold down the shift key when typing "l", so l use the lower case L instead.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> l prefer photographing digital watches because you don't have to reset them so that the hands are in a position that looks good.
> 
> l'm too lazy to hold down the shift key when typing "l", so l use the lower case L instead.


I checked... & not just this post.


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

I bought 3 watches this week, and I lied to my wife about 2 of them...........and didnt tell her about the 3rd


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

I’m finally ready to buy my longtime grail and even called up an AD about it. 

Now I’m stuck between going all in for it or forgetting about it, selling all other watches I own except for my Oceanus which is the king of the GADAs and just be done with it all? 

Ugh.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Gavinr said:


> I bought 3 watches this week, and I lied to my wife about 2 of them...........and didnt tell her about the 3rd


l've done things like this before. l've "sneaked" in some watches that my wife didn't know l bought. The mail at our apt complex is not reliable, so l have packages sent to my personal mailbox at the UPS Store, so it's easy to sneak stuff in. And l haave so many watches she would never detect one more anyway.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

l would get extremely bored with just 3 or 4 watches. l know many people have a small collection of high end watches, but l couldn't be happy with that. Photography is my fav hobby, and getting a new watch to photograph is exciting to me. Seems that every 2 or 3 years l get the urge to buy about 5 or 6 more. And sell about 2 or 3 to help make room for new ones.


----------



## BrownBear (Aug 29, 2018)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> l would get extremely bored with just 3 or 4 watches. l know many people have a small collection of high end watches, but l couldn't be happy with that. Photography is my fav hobby, and getting a new watch to photograph is exciting to me. Seems that every 2 or 3 years l get the urge to buy about 5 or 6 more. And sell about 2 or 3 to help make room for new ones.


Im the opposite. Im trying to chase my single watch, grail or not. We can only wear watch one at at time, isnt it.

Sent from my MI 5s Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## oatorology (Apr 3, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> If I was at gunpoint, and forced to eat poo, but was given the option of choosing my own, or that of others, I would choose my own.
> I am 100% certain everyone will do the same.
> 
> This "Seinfeldian" theory* goes some ways in explaining some things in this world - things that no amount of "correctness" and "attitude adjustment" will ever change.
> ...


May one choose who the others are?


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a bunch of automatics. Don’t use winders and usually when I pull a watch out of the box to put it on I set the time but don’t worry about the date (which I ignore). Works for me...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

l feel that the open heart that allows you to see the moving parts through the front just RUINS the look of a watch.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

l've wondered how much HP, or should l say, millionths of a HP a movement puts out. Has this ever been measured?


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

l consider Timex, Casio, and Vostok to be luxury brands. Because l don't have to give up luxuries to afford them.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> l've wondered how much HP, or should l say, millionths of a HP a movement puts out. Has this ever been measured?


If the internets can be trusted: the mainspring of 2824-2 contains 0.3 joules.

Let's say it has 36 hours power reserve × 28,000 vibrations per hour = 1,000,000 vibrations

=> 0.3 joules / 1,000,000 vibrations = .0000003 joules per vibration

or

=> 0.00001 hp

That's 1/100,000 hp


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> l'm too lazy to hold down the shift key when typing "l", so l use the lower case L instead.


That's incredible


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

vintorez said:


> That's incredible


L agree!

(am I doing this right?)


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I think Chronopolis' kid just won the NCAA National Title:


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Every time l see the BSHT thread, l think of the word "bulls%^t"


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Ebay tells me that some of my watches have not sold in over 16 months, and I "might wanna make some changes."
Oh really.

And I see there are over 50 "watchers."
Timid wretches!!

So, I decided to punish them all by RASING the price.

I like to be counter-intuitive like that sometimes, :-! and piss hard against the wind... just cuz.
And also bcz ... sometimes the pee ends up going around my waist, or over my head, and 
lands on the face of the eventual buyer who was "watching" it for over a year... 
and he's even grateful, thinking it was 
that long awaited "spring shower" that will end the "drought" that has parched 
his wretched watch collection full of Invictas and whatnots.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> the eventual buyer who was "watching" it for over a year...


You know they are not actually watching anything for a year? Not actively. They just hit the watch button and forgot about it. You are not being watched. Alone... you are all alone...


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Long time no confession, I'm due. I confess I prefer a phantom crown position in no-date watches now because I find it to be a good staging area before hacking the seconds at 12 o'clock. I know, I'm a monster.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Someone started a “does this HMT look legit” thread. My first thought was why would anyone care!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

But... the irony...



kinglee said:


> Someone started a "does this HMT look legit" thread. My first thought was why would anyone care!


----------



## fenderjapan (Nov 1, 2013)

I think there should be a stickied thread in the Ball Watch forum called “show us your balls” where everyone posts pictures of their watches.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Long time no confession, I'm due. I confess I prefer a phantom crown position in no-date watches now because I find it to be a good staging area before hacking the seconds at 12 o'clock. I know, I'm a monster.


IDK, can't quite put my finger on it... but there is something here that sounds vaguely not family-friendly...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

These feelings you're having are borderline snow-flakery, and I see your point.



Chronopolis said:


> IDK, can't quite put my finger on it... but there is something here that sounds vaguely not family-friendly...


You're picking up on DUFF's cries for help:

To "no-date a monster".
Or "Hacking the seconds" in a "good staging area"????

He's a victim.
Now knowing the context, I cringe thinking about this:

The "phantom crown position"

Personally, I'm not willing to put my finger on it; so I encourage you to keep on trying, just be careful.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I find it amusing when people start posts where they're looking for a fairly prestigious watch to where to meetings to impress their peers and employers.

Perhaps I move in different circles (mostly the oil and construction industries), but it's not something that I'd recommend.

Overheard at a very high-level meeting one day:
"Is **** wearing a gold Rolex?" 
"Um....looks like it, or something expensive anyway."
"In that case, I think we're paying him too much."

All very ominous. He was laid off a few months later.

I think I'll stick with my Seiko and G-Shocks.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

For years l've wanted to email Casio customer service "My solar G-Shock went dead. So l've had it in a winder for over a month and it still has not come back on. lt's under warranty so l need to get it fixed. Who do l send it to?"


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Anglo Irish said:


> I find it amusing when people start posts where they're looking for a fairly prestigious watch to where to meetings to impress their peers and employers.
> 
> Perhaps I move in different circles (mostly the oil and construction industries), but it's not something that I'd recommend.
> 
> ...


I will wear my yellow gold Rolex Day-Date Presidential at work. Once, a manager joked: "We are paying you too much" and another time, a coworker asked if I bought it with my bonus. Both times, I flatly answered: "No, I acquired it recently when my dad died." I will confess, if either of them them ask me about a Casio or Swatch in hopes of getting back on my good side, I don't think I can resist giving them the same answer about my dad.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

How can I get in on this action?
By which I mean: Mistakenly pay (unworthy) people too much $$$, then, lay them off.

PS: I don't care to go around inspecting oil wells and rigs, etc. I just wanna fire people. :-!



Anglo Irish said:


> Perhaps I move in different circles (mostly the* oil and construction industries*), but it's not something that I'd recommend.
> 
> Overheard at a very high-level meeting one day:
> "Is **** wearing a gold Rolex?"
> ...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> How can I get in on this action?
> By which I mean: Mistakenly pay (unworthy) people too much $$$, then, lay them off.
> 
> PS: I don't care to go around inspecting oil wells and rigs, etc. I just wanna fire people. :-!


I'm calling it: Trump Derangement Syndrome


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Sometimes I wonder why I like watches. I think it's because I like to know when I am since I'm so often confused as to where I am.

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

l'm starting to feel like a date complication clutters up a watch dial. lt's 2019 and we have phones to tell us what the date is. So leave it off. And l can't see the date without reading glasses now that l'm getting old.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I bought an Invicta 8926OB-----------again. And I like it.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Rocat said:


> I bought an Invicta 8926OB-----------again. And I like it.


Something about this post reminds me of a scene where the town villagers run out to burn the heretic, but then mill about in confusion when they realize that the issue is not so clear cut. Then someone shouts Dilly Dilly! and they all have a beer together.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Something about this post reminds me of a scene where the town villagers run out to burn the heretic, but then mill about in confusion when they realize that the issue is not so clear cut. Then someone shouts Dilly Dilly! and they all have a beer together.


Only one of the villagers is wearing two polo shirts with popped collars, exposing their 'tribal' tats, wearing a baseball cap backwards and drinking a four-loko instead of a local craft beer. Because Invicta.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

OvrSteer said:


> Only one of the villagers is wearing two *polo shirts with popped collars*, exposing their 'tribal' tats, wearing a baseball cap backwards and drinking a four-loko instead of a local craft beer. Because Invicta.


Hey now.... That's getting a bit too close, bubba.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> l'm starting to feel like a date complication clutters up a watch dial. lt's 2019 and we have phones to tell us what the date is. So leave it off. And l can't see the date without reading glasses now that l'm getting old.


I went on a no-date watch binge recently and I discovered several advantages:

1) The aforementioned uncluttered dial and more dial symmetry.
2) One less moving part to break and generally lower cost of service.
3) One less thing to have to set after the watch has wound down.
4) The opportunity hold up my wrist/hand and say "no date" has inherent comedic value.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Tax day.

And I'm going to cheat California.

I'm supposed to pay 8.625% sales tax on every used watch I buy.
(Plus, I'm supposed to pay income tax on any "profit" from selling a watch - but that's not happening.)

I'd laugh, but I'm too angry with how much I'm already paying.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Hey now.... That's getting a bit too close, bubba.


LOL

That was me back in the day rocking the Polo Golf shift with the upturned collar under the long sleeve Polo shirt with the button down collar, Dexter Boat shoes with no socks, and most guys rocked the awful Polo cologne. I was a Halston kid myself. LOL

God the 80's were great!


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

In the sales forum I will not consider buying from someone I do not recognize from the other sub forums I read. I'm probably missing great deals but my trust issues are too strong.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

l went to the WRUW thread and was loving the fact that almost all the posts were G-Shocks. Then l realized l was in the G Shock WRUW instead of F71.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Rocat said:


> I bought an Invicta 8926OB-----------again. And I like it.


I gave this watch the full wind up and set it off to the side to check the PR. As of now, it's at 46 hours and still going. I suspect it will die within the next hour or so. Even in the past when I had other 40mm Pro Divers, their PR was way off the charts.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

l enjoy reading 1 star reviews of automatics on Amazon because the watch stops running if it has not been worn after a certain amount of time.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

I met with a home improvement contractor yesterday at my house. We're looking at getting windows replaced, so I knew he'd have to go into the rooms in question to take measurements. About 10 minutes before he arrived I realized I was wearing my Speedmaster and I was afraid he'd see it and give me a higher bid. So I swapped it out for my Timex, then hid my watch box in a closet so he wouldn't notice it when measuring windows in that room.

His bid is not only well within our budget, but it's actually quite a bit less than we were expecting. I kept telling my wife throughout the day it's because I changed watches and hid the rest.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

l want to get a Casio Oceanus OCW-T100TD-1AJF. However, l don't think l'll ever memorize that model # because it's too long and l'm too old.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> l enjoy reading 1 star reviews of automatics on Amazon because the watch stops running if it has not been worn after a certain amount of time.


Also "The watch makes a rattling sound inside if I shake it."


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> l want to get a Casio Oceanus OCW-T100TD-1AJF. However, l don't think l'll ever memorize that model # because it's too long and l'm too old.


The only watch I own that doesn't have a name from the manufacturer is my SKX 007. And 007 is almost a name. I figure if the maker can't make the effort to name the watch, I'm not making an effort to buy it.

Sometimes, when a watch is referred to by number, i'll look it up. Most of the time, not.


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

I always feel extremely weird and uneasy taking wrist shots in public. But I do it anyway.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

vintorez said:


> I always feel extremely weird and uneasy taking wrist shots in public. But I do it anyway.


Think of yourself and describe yourself as such as an online blogger with followers.

Throw in a pursed mouth and a look, you're good as gold.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

l wish my winder was noisy so l would know when it's running. l don't keep it in the bedroom so the noise wouldn't keep us awake. Or better yet, how about a digital display that displays how many turns it has turned for the day.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

The only mods l'm willing to do are strap and bezel changes because l'm afraid of damaging a watch. l go by the rule "lf it ain't broke don't break it."


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> The only mods l'm willing to do are strap and bezel changes because l'm afraid of damaging a watch. l go by the rule "lf it ain't broke don't break it."


I'm the same way, although I never modded a watch.

I'm all for modding cars; in fact, I have sold car performance parts as a side gig for a decade so that's all fine and good. But modding the HOLY WATCH? NEVER.


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

After 2+ years being away, I have somehow found myself back lurking in the depths of the WUS boards. 

2+ years I havn't bought a watch and had still very much enjoyed making the rounds of my current "collection" on my wrist day by day. But, the desire to purchase was absent.

Now, I have returned and have this overwhelming urge to replace nearly every one I own with an upgrade. I somehow have developed more expensive tastes without any deeper of pockets. During my previous time here, I sweated the notion of purchasing anything over $100. Now there isn't one in my sights less than $500.

I had seen the warnings posted by others to newcomers that this might happen, but didn't heed them. 

My confession: I'm living the WUS merry-go-round lesson the elders forewarned. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I pulled a quartz chrono out of the box a couple days ago. The time was wrong. My first thought was that the battery had died. Closer inspection revealed that I had not adjusted the time for DST. Setting the time, and watching the (quite small) second hand to hack it, revealed that the battery WAS about to die, with the second hand jumping every 4 seconds. I hadn't even known that it had an EOL indicator. 

Unlike the last battery I (had) installed, the case back came off easily. So three and a half bucks and a wad of duct tape and we're back in business.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Oops. Double Bubble.

Might as well put a pretty picture here.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Frankenseiko is going to get a stem! Then it will just be a modded Seiko.
Let me find a pic so you know what I'm speaking of.
The dial is in fact Black. Though it looks blue (and SPECTACULAR) in this pic.

FS 20 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I had a dream last night where I bought a no-date Rolex Submariner and couldn't figure out how I managed to with my current bank and credit card balances. I confess I was underwhelmed with it in my dream. I further confess that this is not much of a confession as I have never been a fan of the Submariner and this only confirms it.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Ten-Ten said:


> Oops. Double Bubble.
> 
> Might as well put a pretty picture here.
> View attachment 14089121


Ah, the "Burn Notice" Michael Westen watch.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Rocat said:


> Ah, the "Burn Notice" Michael Westen watch.


Yup. I was shopping for my next watch before I found WUS. I saw his and thought it looked cool. Researched it and learned the price. Ouch. Found WUS and WatchRecon. A year or two of watching the ads and missed this one. Six months later, the second owner was ready to sell. It's hardly pristine. The bracelet isn't original. I don't wear it often, but it makes me smile when I do. It's a fun watch. That's what it's about to me.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

$#!+. What is going on with the doubles?


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I dont like baton/Stick indices-only watches. Most are boring. 



Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't like number only dials; I think they're boring. I prefer batons/indices. ;-)


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

I like dials with batons and numbers - just to break up the monotony........


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

I don’t like dials. 

Hands only. Hour markers on the bezel (numbers or batons, your pick). The best way to roll!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Speaking of doubles.... some years ago when the family reunion took place elsewhere two twin boys who were supposedly double mint guys were around.
The crown/stem for Frankenseiko should arrive tomorrow. Means I won't need to wear it for days if I don't wish to.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Inciddently if anyone has an SNK615, 793, 355 or SNXS77 for sale and will take a USPS money order hit me up!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Speaking of dial layouts... I confess a single Arabic numeral hour marker at the 12 is a deal breaker for me, especially when there is no disruptive element like a sub-dial or date window at the 6 preventing putting a second numeral. Also, I am still uncomfortable with even numeral dials because reading clockwise, I see 1, 2, 1, 4, 1, 6, 1, 8, 1, 10, 1, 12. Lastly, I want to reiterate my dislike of radially aligned numbers on F.P. Journe dials because it makes me feel like this:







(Also a repost from a previous confession.)


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

My winder is difficult to turn off because the power switch is in the back. So if it's spinning when l need to get a watch l plugged it into a switched outlet and switch it off. Hit the bottom switch and it controls the right outlet. The original purpose for me making the switched outlet was to turn off my soldering iron without unplugging it.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Talk about timing. 

Ordering and getting watch straps in the mail long after the intended recipient watch has been sold. 

Well, I suppose that I could repurpose the straps for another watch but it makes me wonder just how really smart I am.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Do not like the citizen nighthawk. Don't need all the bezels/slide rule stuff. If the watch was cased with the dial ending right at the indexes, I'd be way on board. But as it is, nah.

Different ends on the GMT hands, just pointers, not planes, and keep the diffferent colors. Drop the plane figure near the date, rename it... perfect.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I’ve now destroyed two crystal gaskets with my “oh so gentle” approach to attempting a crystal swap on an SKX.. and ordered three more..

Where’s my sledgehammer..

Time to pay a professional..

Anyone need a bent ******* press? 

Also, UNCLE!!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using a Spirograph and plenty of lemons


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

captainmorbid said:


> I've now destroyed two crystal gaskets with my "oh so gentle" approach to attempting a crystal swap on an SKX.. and ordered three more..
> 
> Where's my sledgehammer..
> 
> ...


In a related note, is there any watch bracelet pin removing device that doesn't fall apart on the first try?

I'd like to go back to the old-school hammer and tap it out method. But I bent and broke the little device that you strike with the hammer, and I don't know what to call it to find a replacement.


----------



## skuzapo (Jan 26, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> In a related note, is there any watch bracelet pin removing device that doesn't fall apart on the first try?
> 
> I'd like to go back to the old-school hammer and tap it out method. But I bent and broke the little device that you strike with the hammer, and I don't know what to call it to find a replacement.


I've had the best luck with this style. Yeah theres about a 30% chance of bending the pin on the vice every use, but they're replaceable and the $5 Shenzhen special one I got came with about 10 spares https://www.walmart.com/ip/TSV-Meta...qO-imlXJu24fPVreMNudlBamCJhH6P2BoCDqsQAvD_BwE


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

^^ I have that same one that I got off of Amazon that works quite well. I do need to get some replacement tips though as too much pressure can knock them out of alignment pretty easily.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> In a related note, is there any watch bracelet pin removing device that doesn't fall apart on the first try?
> 
> I'd like to go back to the old-school hammer and tap it out method. But I bent and broke the little device that you strike with the hammer, and I don't know what to call it to find a replacement.


I broke that too... I pretty much aim for screw links, though I did stab myself the last time I removed a screw link...

Watches are dangerous!

Sent from my iPhone using a Spirograph and plenty of lemons


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I want an RTF RC Plane that costs right at $200. I've got to send about $60 more to PCH for stuff I've bought.
Perhaps by the time I can afford the plane it will be out of production or I'll be dead.....


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I love my GMT, but as someone who is horrible at math and a non-military type, I find it much easier to know the time in a 2nd time zone on my 12 hour bezel Damasko than a GMT 24-hour bezel. ;-):think::-s


----------



## uplockjock (Nov 29, 2016)

I wish I had never been bitten by the watch bug...
Life would be so much simpler.


----------



## uplockjock (Nov 29, 2016)

I wish I had never been bitten by the watch bug...
Life would be so much simpler.


----------



## fiddletildeath (Sep 3, 2015)

uplockjock said:


> I wish I had never been bitten by the watch bug...
> Life would be so much simpler.


Don't forget, like the watch bug, you also have teeth.


----------



## fiddletildeath (Sep 3, 2015)

uplockjock said:


> I wish I had never been bitten by the watch bug...
> Life would be so much simpler.


Don't forget- like the watch bug, you also have teeth.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I like it when I am trying to sell a watch that people feel free to tell me that I must sell it to them for a much lower price (simply because) and that they're ready to pay. 

Uh, no. I don't.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Tanjecterly said:


> I like it when I am trying to sell a watch that people feel free to tell me that I must sell it to them for a much lower price (simply because) and that they're ready to pay.
> 
> Uh, no. I don't.


Ya gotta wonder if their tactic ever works...

*Cashier at Target*..."Your total is $20."
*Aggressive buyer*...."Nah, I'll give you 10."


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Digital clocks that don't have seconds drive me crazy. So about 10 years ago l got this from an Ebay seller in lndia.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

^^^^ Does it hack?^^^^


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Ten-Ten said:


> ^^^^ Does it hack?^^^^


l'm not sure. As long as it's accurate to within 2 minutes l don't care. lt's not very accurate-gains about 20 seconds a month.


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Tanjecterly said:


> I like it when I am trying to sell a watch that people feel free to tell me that I must sell it to them for a much lower price (simply because) and that they're ready to pay.
> 
> Uh, no. I don't.


Or when you have best offer on, and they offer $32 for a watch that is listed at $450.... And then send an angry message if you decline without a counteroffer.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Disguise said:


> And then* send an angry message* if you decline without a counteroffer.


In my youth, in the full bloom of my vigor and immortality, I have sent letters to anyone if they offended me, 
detailing my wishes for them, and their entire kith and kin to go find themselves wrecked by some irreparably agonizing 
calamity from which there will be no medical relief, or insurance compensation, let alone divine intervention 
for whatever remote possibility of a "spiritual / moral lesson."

And then, I deeply regretted wasting my considerable literary wit and verve on oafish illiterates 
who probably did not know half the words I'd written.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> In my youth, in the full bloom of my vigor and immortality, I have sent letters to anyone if they offended me,
> detailing my wishes for them, and their entire kith and kin to go find themselves wrecked by some irreparably agonizing
> calamity from which there will be no medical relief, or insurance compensation, let alone divine intervention
> for whatever remote possibility of a "spiritual / moral lesson."
> ...


Hey, waittaminute... is that directed at US?

I hope your entire kith and kin find themselves wrecked by some irreparably agonizing 
calamity from which there will be no medical relief, or insurance compensation, let alone divine intervention.
Whatever that means, 'cause I don't know half those words.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> In my youth, their entire kith and kin find themselves


Ahh, if only half my kith were half as anti-quotidian as you I'd be twice as happy.


----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

All watch collecting may be self delusion, because this charming little strap monster costs less than 60 bucks with an SII movement which is now running within -4 to +7 seconds per day in 3 positions.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm used to 2 Day Prime deliveries or at the most 3 days for a purchase off the Sales Forum. 10 to 15 days for delivery on watch purchases from China are killing me. 

It reminds me of being a kid and having to wait 4 to 6 weeks for my Secret Decoder Ring and X-ray glasses I ordered from the back of Comics.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I am happy for you.

But that is but one virtue (out of many other possible virtues) that a mechanical watch may possess and demonstrate ...

Much like, how a perfect regularity in bowel movements, while desirable and laudable, does not by itself alone 
increase the beauty, and value / worth of a woman one might consider taking for a wife.... for example.

PS: Feeling cute. 
Maybe I will upload videos later on Youtube, of me discussing the finer points in the art of exaggerated and/or preposterous analogies. IDK.



Patent Guy said:


> All watch collecting may be self delusion, because this charming little strap monster costs less than 60 bucks with an SII movement which is now running within -4 to +7 seconds per day in 3 positions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm fussing with my BSH Invicta. Seems slow and running farther and farther behind, or fast and getting farther and farther ahead or my choices.
Which to pick?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I confess that I can't understand why guys complain about a bracelet pulling out their wrist hairs.

Why don't they just shave their wrist?

I mean shave both - just shaving one would be weird.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I have at least a dozen Timex Ironman watches.

Today, from 2:00-11:00 pm, the running portion of an Ironman is taking place 1,000 ft from my front door.

Ironically, I can't find the energy to go get a pic...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Today I stumbled upon a line of watches on sale for $1,399 featuring Seiko NH35 movements.

I should be finished laughing by Wednesday.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Today I stumbled upon a line of watches on sale for $1,399 featuring Seiko NH35 movements.
> 
> I should be finished laughing by Wednesday.


Got a link?


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

I confess that I generally avoid liking any WRUW post that is of a Seiko diver. I just see so many of them that I have become a little numb to them. Your pictures are valid and I appreciate you taking the time to share, but the more uncommon watches are the ones that I really enjoy seeing.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I bought a watch. Armida A2, Miyota, lumed bezel insert. A stupendous price. Been searching for a while in this configuration... 

This eats into my NTH super sub budget, but I have time...


Sent from my iPhone using a Spirograph and plenty of lemons


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Got a link?


https://www.r2awatches.com/sturmanskie-mars-orange-automatic-watch-nh35-9035975/

Not dogging on R2A; this is what they are selling for everywhere they're sold!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> ... doggin on...


Haven't heard that in hella long time.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Haven't heard that in hella long time.


I'm your go-to guy for well-out-of-date phrases. Rad!


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm your go-to guy for well-out-of-date phrases. Rad!


Your talent is like, totes EXTREME!

Sent from my iPhone using a Spirograph and plenty of lemons


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Three crystal gaskets have arrived. Do I stop at one? What could go wrong... 


Will update.


Sent from my iPhone using a Spirograph and plenty of lemons


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

captainmorbid said:


> Your talent is like, totes EXTREME!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using a Spirograph and plenty of lemons


Ye gods you guys, enough with the out of date expressions.


----------



## Howbouthemcwbys (Apr 11, 2019)

I do not like nato straps. I’ve even tried to buy one, but they’re just ugly to me


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I have anger issues. Also, two crystal gaskets left...

Sent from my iPhone using a Spirograph and plenty of lemons


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

captainmorbid said:


> I have anger issues. Also, two crystal gaskets left...


Holy schnikes, Captain.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

At my workplace, another gentleman started down the WUS path about a year ago.

He began with a Casio "Dolphin" (MDV106) diver and is painstakingly making his way down the path.
(Recently he has been consumed by the SKX...)

When we happen to be in meetings or other situations where some somnambulant blather has to be endured, 
we wordlessly take our watches off and hand them each other.

It's like being back in grade school where the most important thing, regardless of the big picture, is getting a seat next to your buddy.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

cayabo said:


> ......It's like being back in grade school where the most important thing, regardless of what the big picture, is getting a seat next to your buddy.


Or, in high school, the hot girl.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Mine too broke like that.
And I've seen other people have that same thing happen to them.

I confess that I *may* be doing some people wrong by having the following reaction:
Maybe ... but maybe not.

That they would make, and then sell, things of such unspeakably chintzy quality provokes me to great anger... 
A mega mega ton anger that is aimed over and above the sellers and makers themselves, to explode at a higher altitude to cover a wider circle of associations.

Lawd have mercy on my soul.

But seriously, never mind the ripoff for the consumer (me). 
To deliberately make junk, only to have them turn instantly into garbage and landfill, is a crime against man and nature, and damnable as such.
This has happened to me too many times involving too many different products to be limited to any specific set of vendors or industry.

Sure for them, it's a living, but eff them all.
i
(Rant-fession over)



captainmorbid said:


> I have anger issues. Also, two crystal gaskets left...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using a Spirograph and plenty of lemons


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

captainmorbid said:


>


So, what you are asking is:
"Where can I buy a press that looks just like this one, except I want it's body to be made of metal not plastic(!!)."


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Ten-Ten said:


> So, what you are asking is:
> "Where can I buy a press that looks just like this one, except I want it's body to be made of metal not plastic(!!)."


In defence of the broken one, it is metal. Yet, cheap as hell.

Sent from my iPhone using a Spirograph and plenty of lemons


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

$60 1-Ton press at Harbor Freight









($48 with a coupon and free flashlight)


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

cayabo said:


> $60 1-Ton press at Harbor Freight
> 
> View attachment 14153933


Now you're talking!

Sent from my iPhone using a Spirograph and plenty of lemons


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

cayabo said:


> $60 1-Ton press at Harbor Freight
> 
> View attachment 14153933


Hmmm


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Uh-oh ... I have begun amassing Vostoks that look good to me on my eBay watch list. 

I've read the warnings here of not going down the rabbit hole.

Playing with fire...


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Uh-oh ... I have begun amassing Vostoks that look good to me on my eBay watch list.
> 
> I've read the warnings here of not going down the rabbit hole.
> 
> Playing with fire...


Vostoks are like crack....once you get one, you'll want many many more.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

l hate it the Ebay listing has 12 pictures....of the same thing. For example, a listing for a bracelet had many pics of the outside. But none of the underside of the bracelet and no pics of the clasp open.


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

I love skeleton watches & exhibition casebacks despite the apparent general disdain for them on WUS. Open hearts are ok too, if done right.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Selling a few watches now and I get the what is your best price email. 

Did I sell it to him?

Nooooo.....

It gives me an evil pleasure to not respond to that email and mark the watch as sold.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Selling a few watches now and I get the what is your best price email.
> 
> Did I sell it to him?
> 
> ...


My favorite story along those lines was the guy who messaged me, low-balled me, then explained in great detail why his offer was more reasonable and why I had the watch priced wrong. I sold it at my price -- WELL above his -- within a day or two.


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

When someone posts a picture of a watch brand that is grail-ish for me, like Breitling, but their model has a digital display, one eyebrow rises and my head tilts to the side - just like my golden retriever does when I "magically" make a tennis ball disappear.


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

I have been on WUS for 1-1/2 years and spend more time on the Affordables forum than any other. But I have never even looked at this “confessions” thread until today … because I’m Catholic and if my mom isn’t making me go to confession, I’m not going.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

VaEagle said:


> When someone posts a picture of a watch brand that is grail-ish for me, like Breitling, but their model has a digital display, one eyebrow rises and my head tilts to the side - just like my golden retriever does when I "magically" make a tennis ball disappear.
> 
> View attachment 14170493


Lately I've been lusting ana-digis and that Breitling would have been the holiest grail of the all, eventhough it's not a solar, but I can't get over these Breitling bezels - the ugliest bezels I've seen. Shame.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

If I look at a pvd or dlc dive watch, and the bezel is a metal material, if there is exposed metal on it, it makes my eye twitch.

I have 4 of that type of watch... 

Sloooooow learner.


Sent from my iPhone using a Spirograph and plenty of lemons


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

I was asked which watch I preferred between to high end companies, owned by the same patent company. I opted for the cheaper of the 2, and was then called a hater.......... How the hell does that make me a hater?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> I was asked which watch I preferred between to high end companies, owned by the same patent company. I opted for the cheaper of the 2, and was then called a hater.......... How the hell does that make me a hater?


An erroneous misclassification; you're just a high end cheap bastard.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> An erroneous misclassification; you're just a high end cheap bastard.


Well I do have PBR tastes on forieng beer money.......


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Tanjecterly said:


> Selling a few watches now and I get the what is your best price email.
> 
> Did I sell it to him?
> 
> ...


Most of the stuff l sell on Ebay is Buy it Now or best offer format. lf someone sends me a really low offer, l send a counteroffer that's 50 cents less than the buy it now price.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

l don't care for the date window. How about a better use for it? Replace the 1-31 dial with tiny pics of the moon each day into it's phase. Moon phase is 29.5 days. Date calendar is 31....close enough for me.


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

On the daily WRUW threads - in terms of clicking a "like" or not - I try to base that decision on a visceral reaction to the watch, rather than thinking about the cost, etc. The only exception may be for older watches that I have to think about for a moment.


----------



## Ot1S (Apr 18, 2018)

I should join that Watch non buying club thing.(WAPAC ?)....BUT coming to WUS, buying new great looking Watches and rotating through these beauty's is one of the very few things I really enjoy.......Oh well maybe later...You should think that at an certain point you will get bored with all these Watches but NO point to be found.


----------



## benderVIE (Jan 6, 2018)

Tanjecterly said:


> Selling a few watches now and I get the what is your best price email.
> 
> Did I sell it to him?
> 
> ...


Happened to me too. My response was a best price 50 € above the listed price. Man, did that confuse them! I called it the idiot's markup.

After three weeks of this I just raised the price by 25% and sold the watch at the original price within days.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I now feel dang self-conscious like never before, and feel tremendous anxiety about 
posting pics of my watches on WRUW threads....
AS THOUGH I am about to go on stage for the Swimwear portion of the Miss America Contest....

And I already messed up good on the Talent portion too... 
tryin' to do a rendition of 'Free Bird' (including the guitar solo) by blowin' hot air through my ....
Those high notes! Dang it!



VaEagle said:


> On the daily WRUW threads - in terms of clicking a "like" or not - I try to base that decision on a visceral reaction to the watch, rather than thinking about the cost, etc. The only exception may be for older watches that I have to think about for a moment.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Update on the rage inducing SKX mod project:

The watchmaker couldn’t get the crystal to seat. Soooooo, I may just order a new case and crystal from Chrystaltimes, and fire the olde case into the heart of Mt. Doom. I’m glad it wasn’t just me... 


Sent from my iPhone using a Spirograph and plenty of lemons


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Why doesn't Ball make a women's version of the Nightbreaker?


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

cayabo said:


> Why doesn't Ball make a women's version of the Nightbreaker?


They could call it the Ball Breaker.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Peteworrall said:


> They could call it the Ball Breaker.


The high end or higher watches could be called a widow maker.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

The things you do for love --

When your wife is taking you to an important social function (important to her, that is) and you feel forced to wear the quartz watch that she gave you and then realize that it doesn't even keep good time. It's either five minutes behind or five minutes ahead. You correct it and it keeps on changing the time. Your OCD starts twitching your eye lid and you want to switch over, but you can't because it's important to her that you look your best. You endure the pain of knowing that your watch isn't even keeping good time because you love your wife. When the social event is over and you go home, and switch it back to your automatic, and you just know it's keeping spot on spec time, and you breathe a sigh of relief. It's been a stressful day and not for the reasons your wife would think.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> The things you do for love --
> 
> When your wife is taking you to an important social function (important to her, that is) and you feel forced to wear the quartz watch that she gave you and then realize that it doesn't even keep good time. It's either five minutes behind or five minutes ahead. You correct it and it keeps on changing the time. Your OCD starts twitching your eye lid and you want to switch over, but you can't because it's important to her that you look your best. You endure the pain of knowing that your watch isn't even keeping good time because you love your wife. When the social event is over and you go home, and switch it back to your automatic, and you just know it's keeping spot on spec time, and you breathe a sigh of relief. It's been a stressful day and not for the reasons your wife would think.


I'll take a guess based on your story: you never had a quartz. Or a wife.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Davidka said:


> I'll take a guess based on your story: you never had a quartz. Or a wife.


I'll take a guess based on your response -- you never had any friends. Or a life.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

?!?


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

lf a Youtube video has the comments disabled, l'm less likely to watch it. Sometimes the best thing about a video is the comments.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> I'll take a guess based on your response -- you never had any friends. Or a life.


Well that escalated quickly... I apologize if I hurt your feeling - it was a joke. If the story is indeed true you are blessed with one-of-a-million wife who somehow managed to find you the only quartz on earth the keeps worse time the mechanicals. I wish the both of you all the best (just never let her buy any stocks).

p.s.

I did have one friend but he ran away with my life.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Davidka said:


> I did have one friend but he ran away with my life.


I've been asking a friend to run away with my wife... please.

Nope. He won't.

I offered him my collection of Invictas.
He was tempted.

But in the end, nope.

Now I am stuck with both - the wife and the collection.
SIGH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

The strap or bracelet a watch comes on has never factored into my buying decision, since I will almost always swap it out anyway. People who pass on a watch because they don't like the strap it comes with just baffle me.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

vintorez said:


> The strap or bracelet a watch comes on has never factored into my buying decision, since I will almost always swap it out anyway. People who pass on a watch because they don't like the strap it comes with just baffle me.


I would agree. Except for bracelets. They do, indeed, factor into my decision.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Davidka said:


> Well that escalated quickly... I apologize if I hurt your feeling - it was a joke. If the story is indeed true you are blessed with one-of-a-million wife who somehow managed to find you the only quartz on earth the keeps worse time the mechanicals. I wish the both of you all the best (just never let her buy any stocks).
> 
> p.s.
> 
> I did have one friend but he ran away with my life.


My apologies. I misunderstood your intent.

It's all good.

P.S. The quartz watch was and is a Daniel Wellington wannabe. I cannot give it away for love or money, but my wife selected it purely for the looks. It looks so good and shiny!


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

vintorez said:


> The strap or bracelet a watch comes on has never factored into my buying decision, since I will almost always swap it out anyway. People who pass on a watch because they don't like the strap it comes with just baffle me.


+1. I have many Vostoks, so you KNOW the strap or bracelet on most is going to get changed.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

l call the cheap bracelets that come with most Vostoks "beer can bracelets". When you shake your wrist and they rattle, the sound kinda reminds me of an empty beer can on a windy day rolling/bouncing on the concrete.


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

I own a number of affordable watches and find that many affordable brands “punch above their weight” in terms of what you get for the price you pay. Seiko, NTH, Helm, Helson, Magrette, C. Ward and Steinhart all come to mind and there are many more. But there are other brands (and I won’t say the names because I don’t want to insult fans of those brands) where I handle the watches and they just feel and look cheap. Here’s the confession part: I often don’t know why they feel and look cheap: they just do.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Tanjecterly said:


> P.S. The quartz watch was and is a Daniel Wellington wannabe. I cannot give it away for love or money, but my wife selected it purely for the looks. It looks so good and shiny!


Can you just have a watchmaker swap the movement? I had that done on a watch my wife gave me that kept eating batteries. Cost about$60.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Howbouthemcwbys (Apr 11, 2019)

I can’t stand nato straps and domed sapphire. Just hard on the eyes for me. 

Also, those who get on people for liking Steinhart. Or Squale. Or CW. I can’t afford a Rolex and wanted a good watch, so I bought a Steinhart. It’s a great watch! I have never understood this sin I committed by not buying the 8K “real thing.” Couple minor complaints honestly for all the happiness this hobby has brought me!


----------



## Howbouthemcwbys (Apr 11, 2019)

I forgot one huge one for me. I have to double dip. My apologies. 
I have yet to see a Seiko watch I like. Something about the looks of them seem to tell me, “move along, get something better looking!” I know they’re amazing watches and I’ll prolly own 1 one day for that reason, but something about the looks on all seikos...


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

I don't even own a dive watch right now. 5 watches in current rotation, not even one (external*) rotating bezel.

*I have a Sinn 6068 with an internal, rotating, 12hr bezel, but it's not a diver, either.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

That indescribable feeling... when the last entry on a thread I am sub'd to is by someone on my Ignore List... so I don;t wanna see it...

and it hangs like that like a wet snot off the tip of the nose... just hanging.... and hanging... for days on end...

And then finally !! someone posts... and it's to ask "Derp, where can I buy a Seiko?"


I tell you, it's INDESCRIBUBBLE! The feeling!!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes, it's indescribable watching Chronopolis post. It's like watching a car wreck spin out of control.


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

I confess that Gear Patrol (usually) boring articles on (usually) boring watches keep showing up in my Google News feed every day ... and I (almost) always read them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Gear Patrol only _*thinks*_ it knows watches. It doesn't.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

People bemoan the slow death of wrist watches due to cellphones, but the real impact, or shall I say tragedy, of smartphone usage is only truly felt in public restrooms. Airport and Bus Terminal toilets are being undemocratically monopolized by people wasting time watching viral videos and texting their friends about the latest Soundcloud gem. Stupid kids. Get a watch and stay off my lawn!

Edit: To be clear, I am not former Senator Larry Craig, just a man who needs to use the bathroom and is tired of people hogging valuable seat space to watch youtube videos.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

l hate it when l sell something on Ebay and the first "buyer" does not pay. Then l have to get my seller fees refunded and list it again.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Ike2 said:


> I confess that Gear Patrol (usually) boring articles on (usually) boring watches keep showing up in my Google News feed every day ... and I (almost) always read them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is so very true. Additionally, my Google News Feed often suggests Gear Patrol articles from years ago. Currently there is a two-year-old review article for the Seiko Samurai Blue Lagoon. I'm not a Samurai fan, had one for about two days before I flipped it, and have no intention of ever buying one again. So, naturally, I read the article from February 16, 2017.

Bonus confession: I've been thinking of selling a few watches that aren't getting much wrist time after the purchase of my Speedmaster. I've attempted to narrow down those on the chopping block by wearing them for a few days. Not only has this not worked (I've fallen in love again with my Seiko Blumo, my modded 007, and my Cocktail Time), I somehow managed to end up _buying_ another watch.


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

I was in Costco recently. 
A couple walked past me on the way over to the watch & jewelry display, and I overheard a small part of their conversation. 
The man said something about wanting to buy a particular watch in the display case.
The lady asked what kind it is.
The part that caught my ear was when he said, “I think it is called Investor.”
My first thought was... Oh no... he’s on his way to make a mistake.
My second thought was... I could say something to save him from doing something that he will most likely regret. 

I love Costco. And, Costco does carry limited quantities of great watches at great prices from time to time. it is hit or miss. Inventory varies from store to store, and changes every month.
There is however, ALWAYS an Invicta monstrosity in the display case... every time... at tmost locations that I’ve visited. 
I’m not bashing Invicta here either. They do make some watches that I like, and some that I consider to be a good value, but the super-sized examples of fugliness that Invicta consistently sends over to Costco tend to be the farthest things from what I’d consider to be likable, or good value. That’s neither here nor there, because tastes vary, and my opinion really doesn’t matter to anyone other than myself.

For a brief moment, I had the opportunity to turn around and tell the guy to forget about the kilo and a half of faux-plated, bling that was haunting his prefrontal cortex (even thought the name was escaping him), and tell him to go home and spend a few hours on watch forums, before buying the “Investor.”

My confession... I did not take action on that opportunity.
I kept my gaze pointed directly forward and pretended not to hear anything.
I thought that, if offered, my opinion would either fall on deaf ears or be unwelcome, and I took no action to guide this stranger away from what I considered to be a cringe-worthy purchase.
Why? Because, once again, tastes vary, and my opinion really doesn’t matter to anyone other than myself. 

I still have this lingering feeling that I should have said something. 
Should I have?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

You did the right thing. A shame, but that's how it is.
I had to find out the hard way that we talking 'naked apes' learn by experience not by theory.

With all the humor and eloquence of a Richard Feynman, I told my children of the dangers of doing XYZ.
They did them anyway.

Now, one has his fingers fused from touching a super hot stove. Idiot!
Another lost an eye after running with scissors, the wretch.
One - the smartest of them - has a kidney missing -- but that's only because I had it removed, to sell... so I could buy a watch.

But I DID TELL HIM though: Trust no-one in this world, & sleep lightly!! But did he listen? Nope. :-!



dustpilot said:


> I was in Costco recently.
> ... kilo and a half of faux-plated, bling that was haunting his prefrontal cortex... buying the "Investor."
> 
> My confession... I did not take action on that opportunity.
> ...


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

Tanjecterly said:


> Yes, it's indescribable watching Chronopolis post. It's like watching a car wreck spin out of control.


IMNSHO, a better analogy would be watching a souped up monster car being driven over a bunch of brand new, pristine German luxury cars.

Some cringe and turn away, swallowing back bile, while others cheer on with a manical glint in their eye! 😜


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Rodeojones said:


> This is so very true. Additionally, my Google News Feed often suggests Gear Patrol articles from years ago. Currently there is a two-year-old review article for the Seiko Samurai Blue Lagoon. I'm not a Samurai fan, had one for about two days before I flipped it, and have no intention of ever buying one again. So, naturally, I read the article from February 16, 2017.
> 
> Bonus confession: I've been thinking of selling a few watches that aren't getting much wrist time after the purchase of my Speedmaster. I've attempted to narrow down those on the chopping block by wearing them for a few days. Not only has this not worked (I've fallen in love again with my Seiko Blumo, my modded 007, and my Cocktail Time), I somehow managed to end up _buying_ another watch.


Thanks, i had to giggle 

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I've flip-flopped on selling my CW Trident GMT 3 times in the last week. Crazy. I WANT to be a collector, but I'm just not, I'm a wearer. If something isn't worn enough to justify the cost, it has to go despite how much I like it or sentimental value, or both. I don't know why, but this has happened a few times now. I just can't bring myself to have more than 3-4 watches that I wear at least once a week for specific purpose/occasions. I guess it is better for my bank account this way.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Rodeojones said:


> <snip>
> Bonus confession: I've been thinking of selling a few watches that aren't getting much wrist time after the purchase of my Speedmaster. I've attempted to narrow down those on the chopping block by wearing them for a few days. Not only has this not worked (I've fallen in love again with my Seiko Blumo, my modded 007, and my Cocktail Time), I somehow managed to end up _buying_ another watch.


I'm with you, brother. I bought a gently used Speedy a couple of months ago. I wondered if moving up-market would ruin my affordables for me, but it hasn't at all. I still browse the watch boxes, once in a while pull out a watch that I haven't worn in months, and realize why I bought it in the first place. TBH, the Speedy doesn't see much wrist time but I don't regret it in the least. It's a cool, iconic piece. I did, however, commission another custom chronograph from Dan Hodge.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess I have been considering a 36mm Invicta Ladies Pro Diver with a Snoopy dial and this is less than a week after receiving my last new watch.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

I am weak. Told myself I wasn't going to buy another watch until August. Bought a Glycine Combat 6 vintage 43mm yesterday. So weak.


Now the quest begins to find some straps to go with it.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess I have been considering a 36mm Invicta Ladies Pro Diver with a Snoopy dial and this is less than a week after receiving my last new watch.


Update: I did not buy the Invicta (yet?) but the curiosity is due to considering a midsize Omega Seamaster and I wanted to experience a similar form factor.

Oh a confession... The watch that came in a week ago was a 42mm Glycine Airman Purist GL0140 which is, possibly ironically, from post-Invicta acquisition of Glycine. That is not the confession. It was a very impulsive purchase because had no interest or experience with such a watch prior to that moment. I confess I purchased it with my smartphone while at the bar and under the influence of more than one substance. Upon receiving the watch, I have no regrets and I am certain I chose the correct model, size, and configuration of the Glycine Airman.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess, ever since I turned 40 years old, the term "ana-digi" makes me clench a little.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> I am weak. Told myself I wasn't going to buy another watch until August. Bought a Glycine Combat 6 vintage 43mm yesterday. So weak.
> 
> Now the quest begins to find some straps to go with it.


Don't you just love being weak and buying another one? I do!


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I feel the term "self winding" to describe an automatic is incorrect. It still needs to be moved around by the wearer or a watch winder. That's like referring to a car with cruise control "self driving".

And the term "hand winding" should be "finger winding".


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

The only Rolex I've ever liked the look of is the Milgauss, and apparently that's the one that a lot of people hate


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

I was browsing through pictures of watched I had sold in the past few years, and came across a Tudor reference I really liked and semi-regretted selling. So I browsed a bit on eBay, and one of the exact reference just had been posted at a very good price. Jumped on it while at the bar last night (couple of beers removes the sensible purchase barrier). I checked the listing out again this morning, and it turns out it is exactly the same watch I sold over a year ago (by serial number, and wear on the case). What are the odds? And I paid $50 less for it now than last year


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Don't you just love being weak and buying another one? I do!


Indeed sir, indeed.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I've grown to dislike Mercedes hands on watches. To me they are too short.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

There have been so few nice, sunny days this spring that when we finally have one, I feel a little guilty if I'm not giving one of my solars a sun-bath.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Rocat said:


> I've grown to dislike Mercedes hands on watches. To me they are too short.


Maybe you just haven't found the right ones


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Rocat said:


> I've grown to dislike Mercedes hands on watches. To me they are too short.


I don't dislike them but they make me think of baby birds in a next waiting to be fed.


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

Rocat said:


> I've grown to dislike Mercedes hands on watches. To me they are too short.


Are BMW hands longer? And Audi hands just look ridiculous.

My confession: I can't stand watches with lumed hands and unlumed dials. What's the point! Or should I say, what the @%&# are they pointing at?! Can't tell, the dial isn't lumed!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess I do not mind and sometimes even prefer integrated bracelet/lugs. (Stay with me, here.) I look at a watch as overall design decision made by the brand and having an integrated bracelet is clear intention of a particular aesthetic. Any watch with an integrated bracelet but also have proprietary non-metal strap options look lazy and only offered for fear of lost sales. That tells me the brand is not 100% committed to the design of the watch. I further confess that when I was typing up the confession above, I also became frustrated thinking how easy it would be to solve this design conundrum with hooded lugs like Autodromo did with the latest iteration of their Group B.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess I do not mind and sometimes prefer integrated bracelet/lugs. (Stay with me, here.) I look at a watch as on overall design decision made by the brand and having an integrated bracelet is clear intention of a particular aesthetic. Any watch with an integrated bracelet but also have proprietary non-metal strap options look lazy and only made available for fear of lost sales. That also tells me the brand is not 100% committed to the design of the watch. I further confess that when I was typing up the confession above, I also became frustrated thinking how easy it would be to solve this design conundrum with hooded lugs like Autodromo did with the latest iteration of their Group B.


Don't know that I'd buy it -- I'm not really a fan of the brand and I don't really like the hands here -- but this integrated bracelet watch caught my eye the other day:


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

lt ticks me off when the stock photos of a watch don't include a lume or "Indiglo" shot.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Walked into my AD today to browse and waste some time and wound up falling head over heels for the Blue Tudor Pelagos.

Sadly, I'll never own one.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I will have to agree that the blue Pelagos above looks great. And I, as a rule, don't care for snowflake hands. But why didn't they add a bit of lume on either side of the date window, to make it match the 9:00 marker?


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Ten-Ten said:


> I will have to agree that the blue Pelagos above looks great. And I, as a rule, don't care for snowflake hands. But why didn't they add a bit of lume on either side of the date window, to make it match the 9:00 marker?


That would be better. Maybe a +$2k limited edition.

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

I have been interested in watches since I was about 12. In the almost 4 decades since then, I LOVED Rolexes, then basically turned my nose up at them when I learned about other wonderful brands that not everyone knew about, and only in the last couple years have I come to truly appreciate them again (or for the first time). Never owned one. If I had to be a 1 watch guy, it just might be the Explorer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

l wouldn't own a watch with the word "Swiss" in the name, such as Swiss Legend.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> l wouldn't own a watch with the word "Swiss" in the name, such as Swiss Legend.


How about "Japanese_________"? Or "Hong Kong________"? Or "Polish_________"?
New York______?


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

Exclamation marks in the titles of for-sale ads bug me.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Sucky names for me?? Stooopid but "oh so funky" abbreviated word names, like Rockr, Tickr, Mashr, Bashr, Bevrg, Bugr, Shagr....... you get the drift........

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

This looks plain for a G-Shock. When l first saw it, l thought it was a fake.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Rocat said:


> Walked into my AD today to browse and waste some time and wound up falling head over heels for the Blue Tudor Pelagos.
> 
> Sadly, I'll never own one.
> 
> View attachment 14247397


I am completely enamored with this beauty. I could probably save up enough to pick on up by my 40th, however I also want a Oris, and a TAG, so the Tudor will have to wait til my 45th


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

I swore off the forum for quite some time (almost 12 months) to try and curb the buying fever. Did not really work, acquired 3 watches. And now the Ginault row brought me back...

As we say in Dutch: We'll see where the ship will beach itself


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Seiko make so many blue divers that I like, but sadly they are way too big and hefty. I really wish they would make them a tad smaller in 41 or 40. The SKX is a nice size, but no blues or variations, plus no hack/hand wind. The mini-turtle isn't bad either, but the fact that it's 42mmx42mmx13mm makes it a really oddly proportioned watch. Turtle, Samauri, SBDC/SPD etc are just too big and bulky! Damn you Seiko, make some smaller blue divers and take my money!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I am absolutely bored with the Ginault drama. I knew from the get-go that this was a sketchy company with questionable practices, yet, people fell in love with it and bought their watches.

From what I could see, they weren't anything special. 

My opinion is -- if you don't like the company or the watches, don't buy. No need to engage in histrionics.


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

I get irritated when members quote previous posts and don't remove the photos, so I have to look at the same pics again and again to get to read what anyone's saying.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

lt ticks me off that Casio watches with world time call the +3 time zone Jeddah instead of Moscow. l never even heard of Jeddah until l got a world time watch.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

l've never had a watch that had lume that satisfied me. There's no substitute for a quartz with a good light.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The relentless response from the Ginault-lovers ... I haven't seen a retaliation that vicious since Rick Grimes' Alexandria crew went back at Neegan on "The Walking Dead."


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I see all the excitement about homage Explorers in the Affordables forum and I honestly could care less. Explorers bore me.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> I see all the excitement about homage Explorers in the Affordables forum and I honestly could care less. Explorers bore me.


Ya know, I tend to agree with you. OTOH, my Bernhardt sure is a fun, easy to wear watch.









Might be the orange. Maybe the twelve.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^ That's certainly different. Enjoy it!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I get WorthTheWrist and Tanjecterly and Ten-Ten all mixed up.
And who wouldn't. 
Similar number of posts, similar diction, similar haircuts, similar wrists, etc.
Woe is me.

:-!


----------



## 96nick (May 16, 2019)

Ten-Ten said:


> Ya know, I tend to agree with you. OTOH, my Bernhardt sure is a fun, easy to wear watch.
> 
> View attachment 14317271
> 
> ...


Just picked up an Binnacle Anchor I in black. That III might be next, such a good look!


----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

I 'm wearing this to watch the Apollo documentaries, because deep down inside, I'm still a 12 yo nerd.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I confess to being somewhat baffled when posters complain about their automatic watches being out by a few seconds every day.

Both my Seiko SARB and SKX lose around 15 seconds over 24 hours.

Is it weird because this doesn't bother me?


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

I like the look and specs of a few Tissots and I'm strongly considering getting one, but I can't shake the thought of Tissot as a common department store brand because I always see them everywhere, and usually right next to DW and fashion brands. It just doesn't have the hipsterish exclusivity of "look at me I'm a watch snob wearing a microbrand you've never heard of." First world problems right?


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

Anglo Irish said:


> I confess to being somewhat baffled when posters complain about their automatic watches being out by a few seconds every day.


Don't go to the HAQ forum


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

vintorez said:


> Don't go to the HAQ forum


Some of these people there wouldn't be satisfied until they had an actual atomic clock strapped to their wrist, and even then, they'd argue that it was still a few millionth of a millisecond off.


----------



## jbglock (Jun 16, 2019)

I find the whole Ginault thing to be hilarious but at the same time wonder just how gullible people can be.

I love the look of leather and suede straps but think they are the least practical option unless you live in a cold climate and never sweat.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> Some of these people there wouldn't be satisfied until they had an actual atomic clock strapped to their wrist, and even then, they'd argue that it was still a few millionth of a millisecond off.


Yes, and those of us who are regulars there wouldn't have it any other way. :-d


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

We've all seen the warning "Do not iron clothes while wearing them." I have a new one.

Do not use a lighter to fuse the fraying ends of a seatbelt NATO while wearing it and just leaving the tail out. I knew I could do it without hurting myself, but I forgot about the smell of burnt hair.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Weetabix said:


> We've all seen the warning "Do not iron clothes while wearing them." I have a new one.
> 
> Do not use a lighter to fuse the fraying ends of a seatbelt NATO while wearing it and just leaving the tail out. I knew I could do it without hurting myself, but I forgot about the smell of burnt hair.


Your hair is on fire, dude. Seriously.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess to unfairly judging my fellow watch enthusiasts whenever someone insists the lack of a matching date wheel color is a dealbreaker without considering whether or not it is counter-balancing something else on the dial. I think such a person is a myopic linear thinker whose purpose in life is to help with consuming any excess pudding in the world. Similarly, I confess to thinking very little of those who criticize Seiko's regional exclusive models and colorways while not being in that regional market. Sure, we all have access to any model through the gray market but that does not mean Seiko ever intended for you to buy out-of-market so you can go kick rocks and pound sand, dumb-dumb.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Each time I read a post about a brass watch I immediately, and without fail, break into the lyrics of "Brass Monkey" from the Beastie Boys. 

Then I have to listen to "No Sleep til' Brooklyn".

Their music reminds me of High School and especially the School Ski Trip with that music blaring in the bus on the way up to the Resort and on the way back home. 

Now I gotta go watch "Hot Tub Time Machine". IMO, one of the best 1980's reference comedies ever made. My standards are pretty low.


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Slightly OT confession, but still applicable at large. A paper that my research team and I published just got quite a bit of traction in the media (Vice, London Times, etc.), and already the comment sections below are full with idiots that are saying the results are false and fabricated (this concerns the description of a fossil find, not much fabrication or falsehoods possible there in the first place..). I am just baffled how much stupidity is out there in the world, and I wonder how those people even survive. Is scientific literacy that bad? 

/rant

I am trying to justify picking up a Rolex Explorer II (old 40mm case) because combined it costs about as much as my collection. Obviously without selling my collection prior to that.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Disguise said:


> Slightly OT confession, but still applicable at large. A paper that my research team and I published just got quite a bit of traction in the media (Vice, London Times, etc.), and already the comment sections below are full with idiots are results are false and fabricated (this concerns the description of a fossil find, not much fabrication or falsehoods possible there in the first place..). I am just baffled how much stupidity is out there in the world, and I wonder how those people even survive. Is scientific literacy that bad?
> 
> /rant
> 
> I am trying to justify picking up a Rolex Explorer II (old 40mm case) because combined it costs about as much as my collection. Obviously without selling my collection prior to that.


After the aggravation from online idiots and trolls, I'd say you deserve an Explorer.


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

Here you go ...









(It was either this or Vasco da Gama.)


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

walpow said:


> Here you go ...
> 
> View attachment 14350247
> 
> ...


Wrong model, I wanted an Explorer II. But I'll take it though, thanks


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

Disguise said:


> Wrong model, I wanted an Explorer II. But I'll take it though, thanks


I realized after I posted it that it was the wrong Explorer. But II didn't reach orbit, and at least I went round and round.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I cannot comprehensively state how much and how deeply I hate enhanced mobile view.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> I cannot comprehensively state how much and how deeply I hate enhanced mobile view.


Honestly ... me too.


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

Another vote against mobile view.

I'm frustrated when people include a half dozen or more photos in a post and none of them has a decent view of the face of the watch.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

WTF is enhanced mobile view? Do I care?


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I had a hell of a day today. Not one, but a series of Charlie Foxtrots. 

But when I looked at my wrist, my watch was perfect. ;^)
Every time.

That's why I wear a watch, and hang around here.

I could post a picture. But you know what I mean.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Got my grail, the hesalite Speedy Pro, last month. With that out of the way, I’m back on the affordables train and it’s awesome! This week so far, I’ve purchased two rare versions of common models - one of which never comes up for sale. I pounced on it like a starved cat seeing a mouse with a limp LOL. Can’t wait to receive them.


----------



## marinemaster (Apr 23, 2006)

Submariner is a cow that Rolex milks


----------



## TypeSly (Jan 9, 2018)

Sometimes I give "likes" to watches I don't really like, but the person just seems really excited about it. :-d


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

I havent bought or thought about buying a new watch in over a month. I have sold a few duplicates. There are no new ones I am spending half the day looking for pics or reviews or pricing. I looked at the watchbox the other day and wondered why I have so many similar looking watches. I think I could sell half of them and be ok with it. But choosing which ones to let go of becomes difficult because once I wear it to see if I still enjoy it, I don't take it off ....and realize I still really like it.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I check out a watch that I might be interested in the for sales thread. Unfortunately, the owner can't manage to post any pictures online. All we have is his description. He acknowledged that "some people" were unable to see his pictures so he posted an outside picture link, which I am also unable to click on for whatever reason.

At that point, I lost interest. If an owner can't be bothered to properly post pictures, then, there's no sale. But I'm sure that there are bottom feeders who will happily lowball a sight unseen watch.


----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

I might be enjoying my Affordables a lot more than my Swiss brands. Lately I’m back on my Seikos, especially the Divers, and they are a Joy to wear and impervious to whatever activities I’m doing, anywhere.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lowrota (Jul 23, 2018)

Oooo a safe place to release...

1. I do not like Rolex. When I asked my wife what brand she would buy me if money was no object, she said "Rolex". 
2. I get equal enjoyment wearing lower priced watches, but I still ogle and plan to buy 10k+ watches. 
3. If you talk about "consolidating" or "downsizing" your collection, you are weak.
4. I enjoy gazing upon my hoard of watches. I am too weak to sell.


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

Lowrota said:


> 3. If you talk about "consolidating" or "downsizing" your collection, you are weak.
> 4. I enjoy gazing upon my hoard of watches. I am too weak to sell.


There are a lot of billable hours for a psychologist somewhere out there with these two statements.


----------



## Lowrota (Jul 23, 2018)

Cestusrex said:


> There are a lot of billable hours for a psychologist somewhere out there with these two statements.


I'm glad you were able to appreciate the intended humour of it. Don't all us WIS need a psychologist.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess to complimenting someone's Patek Phillipe Nautilus 5711 when I effing hate that watch. I think it is too ugly to justify a tenth of its price but still, I said: "Nice watch, bro," just to make a human connection with another watch geek. He said, "Thanks, you must know watches," as he saw the Seiko on my wrist and was clearly not impressed.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess to complimenting someone's Patek Phillipe Nautilus 5711 when I effing hate that watch. I think it is too ugly to justify a tenth of its price but still, I said: "Nice watch, bro," just to make a human connection with another watch *geek*. He said, "Thanks, you must know watches," as he saw the Seiko on my wrist and was clearly not impressed.


I feel yer pain & self-loathing. Nothing so invigorating-like-a-slap to one's soul to have that entirely unnecessary micro-groveling-for-the-sake-of-disarming-the-other-person-thinking-this-might-lead-to-a-friendly-chat gently rebuffed with a soft loogie-hock of patronizing condescension.

Speaking of geeks...
I am a towering inferno of one with "affordable" fountain pens as well. 
Absolutely flaming.... with a huge collection.

Yet, I never post on the pen section here.
Because, I don't... no, I can't... tolerate more name droppings and brand addictions with pens too.

I drop by Pen Forums sometimes, when I need some info about this or that, but it fills me with dread to read fellow pen geeks' comments. The tedium!

I can't even.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

post from


ARMADUK;26369858 February 27th said:


> - 90% of watches people buy or wear makes me ask myself what is wrong with them, those watches are hideous or even borderlne repulsive and this is not only affordable watches but even stupid expensive ones
> 
> - i hate Rodina for being caught making fakes and would never buy from them because of that, evey thief need to be punched in the throat. Love the bauhaus design thou and as Tisell is sold out it makes me hate Rodina even more because of that
> 
> ...


Revising my thoughts from 3 years ago:

1. I mean srsly, people, are you blind???

2. Do not care about any of that anymore

3. Ya shut your w**re mouth! Rolex Divers are the best!:-|Other Rolexes are cool too:-x

4. You silly sausage you. "WTF do I do with all of these watches" is more accurate question these days:-dAlso "the one" watch was found and bought, actually it's "the two", my Watch List on ebay is always maxed out thou, so...:think:


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess to complimenting someone's Patek Phillipe Nautilus 5711 when I effing hate that watch. I think it is too ugly to justify a tenth of its price but still, I said: "Nice watch, bro," just to make a human connection with another watch geek. He said, "Thanks, you must know watches," as he saw the Seiko on my wrist and was clearly not impressed.


You've just summed up everything wrong with the watch hobby in 3 sentences.

"knowing watches" implies "knowing watches, nothing more, nothing less." If you deny that moderately priced watches aren't even watches, then maybe it would be easier just to get a tattoo on your face that says "I'm so rich, I could buy you and sell you ten times over."

But then it might be a little *too* obvious what kind of person that guy is... :-d


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess to complimenting someone's Patek Phillipe Nautilus 5711 when I effing hate that watch. I think it is too ugly to justify a tenth of its price but still, I said: "Nice watch, bro," just to make a human connection with another watch geek. He said, "Thanks, you must know watches," as he saw the Seiko on my wrist and was clearly not impressed.


Was on a Southwest flight with a guy wearing a Nautilus. Could have been a fake, however other clues in his appearance fave the sense that he had money. Anyway, I was wearing my travel watch, my SNZG13, and this guy noticed and asked me about it. Said you hardly see those, and asked me where I got it etc. Ended up spending the whole flight talking watches. Decent enough guy, and had a deverse collection. Some rich guys get, some don't


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I can't do a bund...


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> You've just summed up everything wrong with the watch hobby in 3 sentences.
> "knowing watches" implies "knowing watches, nothing more, nothing less." If you deny that moderately priced watches aren't even watches, then maybe it would be easier just to get a tattoo on your face that says "I'm so rich, I could buy you and sell you ten times over."
> But then it might be a little *too* obvious what kind of person that guy is... :-d


When I was in high school, the thing to wear were shirts that either had a little alligator or two feet (Hang Ten) embroidered on the chest. I owned neither, but had the idea to market a shirt that had $50 embroidered on it. Alas, I had neither a shirt factory or a business manager at the age of 16.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

My own post inspired me to do a little research.
https://www.gq.com/story/izod-lacoste-alligator-crocodile
Now I want one!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Ten-Ten said:


> When I was in high school, the thing to wear were shirts that either had a little alligator or two feet (Hang Ten) embroidered on the chest. I owned neither, but had the idea to market a shirt that had $50 embroidered on it. Alas, I had neither a shirt factory or a business manager at the age of 16.


Remember the short sleeve Polo golf/tennis shirt with the upturned collar underneath the long sleeve Polo Shirts with the sleeves rolled up?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

The other day my son and I were in the car running errands and Salt-N-Pepa's song "Push It" came on the radio. Being a kid of the Eighties I turned up the radio. 

As soon as I did, my son turns to me and says, "Now that I'm 13, I know what this song is about." 

To which I replied, "Please explain it to me because I don't understand." In silence he turned his head and continued to gaze out of the front windshield without saying a word.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Rocat said:


> Remember the short sleeve Polo golf/tennis shirt with the upturned collar underneath the long sleeve Polo Shirts with the sleeves rolled up?


I didn't. Until now. Curse you, Rocat.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Oops.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Ten-Ten said:


> I didn't. Until now. Curse you, Rocat.


Remember the Super Giant bottles of Polo cologne? You didn't wear Polo cologne like the rest of us back in the day?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Rocat said:


> The other day my son and I were in the car running errands and Salt-N-Pepa's song "Push It" came on the radio. Being a kid of the Eighties I turned up the radio.
> 
> As soon as I did, my son turns to me and says, "Now that I'm 13, I know what this song is about."
> 
> To which I replied, "Please explain it to me because I don't understand." In silence he turned his head and continued to gaze out of the front windshield without saying a word.


Ahahahaha I have a 13 year old too. It's our duty as dads to make them a little embarrassed now and again


----------



## ksus2020 (Mar 22, 2015)

I always tell my wife that the watch I bought only cost a couple hundred bucks no matter what. To go with that I told her if anything happens to me to give all my watches to my friend to sell. He knows how much they are worth.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Ten-Ten said:


> When I was in high school, the thing to wear were shirts that either had a little alligator or two feet (Hang Ten) embroidered on the chest. I owned neither, but had the idea to market a shirt that had $50 embroidered on it. Alas, I had neither a shirt factory or a business manager at the age of 16.


In high school, the vice principal suggested folding over a dollar bill and hanging it out of a shirt pocket to attract the ladies.

He suggested $20 minimum, you know, to attract the right _kind_ of attention.

I guess we were just cheap.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Rocat said:


> Remember the short sleeve Polo golf/tennis shirt with the upturned collar underneath the long sleeve Polo Shirts with the sleeves rolled up?


That wasn't a thin where I grew up. That a guranteed way to lose teeth. ALOT of people did and still wear Polo Ralph Lauren here though.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

If I ever run into a WIS in the wild, I'd be happy to strike up a convo - if it happens naturally, without the aforementioned self-initiated groveling.

And, me being a modder, if the imaginary WIS turns out to have a modded watch, we'd have more to talk about.

BUT!!!!
If he turns out to be one of those coy sissies who post ONLY pics with no further detail, I will savage his arse.
I mean, like, Hannibal Lecter grabbing lunch. (Doubly so if he makes really drool-worthy mods, with hard-to-source parts.)
And wash him down with some Chianti. Dammit.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I was covering for my boss’s holidays last week and had to attend a meeting with a vendor, accompanied by a few VPs and directors. 

Watches I ogled while I should have probably been listening.

1. Omega Speedmaster(VP)
2. Rolex Sub Batman GMT(vendor)
3. Omega Seamaster(engineer)
3. Apple Watch x 2(directors)
4. Fit bit x 2(my boss’s-boss’s- boss, and dispatcher)

You people have ruined me...





Squeezed from my iPhone like the final blob of toothpaste via Tapatalk


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

My True Confession is noticing that the True Confessions thread has gotten really active the last couple of days. I mean, it went almost a week without anything and then BAM! Posts galore. Oh, and I've never spent more then $85 on a watch.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I have great difficulty telling the difference between want and need. 

I suspect most people on this forum share this difficulty.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Cestusrex said:


> My True Confession is noticing that the True Confessions thread has gotten really active the last couple of days. I mean, it went almost a week without anything and then BAM! Posts galore. Oh, and I've never spent more then $85 on a watch.


You really need to move up to the $90 price point. It's a natural progression.


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

OvrSteer said:


> You really need to move up to the $90 price point. It's a natural progression.


I've thought about it. But then I think, "You know, I could get two $45 watches instead."


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

I have decided a while ago that I will not buy or wear homages anymore, it just feels weird to me, theres zero people around me who cares or even know watches so it is purely my personal feeling. But god damn it is so tempting, Steiny big crown (if they'll release white dial I'll 100% cave), Tisell Explorer and now Silver Snowflake and blue Sub


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Cestusrex said:


> I've thought about it. But then I think, "You know, I could get two $45 watches instead."


You're me!
Every time I see those $500 budget threads, I'm like 'Great! 12 watches!'


----------



## bsenn (Mar 7, 2017)

I intended to click on F71, but accidentally hit the German forum. I was thoroughly confused for about two minutes, wondering what in holy heck happened here!?! I mean - "Wrist shots, Germans only"? What a relief to finally realize that Damasko and Nomos did not take over F71 while I wasn't looking.

Injury to insult, now I'm trying to resist a Guinand...


----------



## schwiiing (Jul 12, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Remember the Super Giant bottles of Polo cologne? You didn't wear Polo cologne like the rest of us back in the day?


I still have the remains of a bottle of Polo that my best friend gave me for my birthday in 1983.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## uplockjock (Nov 29, 2016)

Rocat said:


> Remember the short sleeve Polo golf/tennis shirt with the upturned collar underneath the long sleeve Polo Shirts with the sleeves rolled up?


Guaranteed ass kicking right there... By the girls!


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

My heart says I should feel embarrassed in case someone at work notices that I wear a different watch everyday. So I have started wearing full sleeve shirts to hide my watch under the cuff.

My brain says most people won't notice a watch even if I smack their face with my wrist.


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

I woke up today with a sudden interest in moonphase complications and now I *need* a moonphase watch


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

vintorez said:


> I woke up today with a sudden interest in moonphase complications and now I *need* a moonphase watch


It'll pass, give it time, it's just a phase.........


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

I spent the last 2 years deeply immersed in the murky waters of the replica watch world. It was darkly intoxicating, but I'm relieved to be sober again.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

whitemb said:


> I spent the last 2 years deeply immersed in the murky waters of the replica watch world. It was darkly intoxicating, but I'm relieved to be sober again.


That's some quality confession, yo! ... the likes of which have not been seen in these ghettos in a while.

I know what yertawkin'bout bro. 
I didn't mind the intoxication, actually.


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

I don't have a problem with replica watches. Do you have a problem with replica watches? I don't have a problem, you've got a problem. That's right, I don't have a problem. It's everyone else that's got a problem. I can quit anytime I want. No, I'm not carrying. Yeah, you can check me. What's with the rubber gloves? Okay, maybe I AM carrying a Parnis Captain Koons style, but what's wrong with that?


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Cestusrex said:


> I don't have a problem with replica watches. Do you have a problem with replica watches? I don't have a problem, you've got a problem. That's right, I don't have a problem. It's everyone else that's got a problem. I can quit anytime I want. No, I'm not carrying. Yeah, you can check me. What's with the rubber gloves? Okay, maybe I AM carrying a Parnis Captain Koons style, but what's wrong with that?


Parnis ... lol!

(A+ for the Koons reference, though.)


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

vintorez said:


> I woke up today with a sudden interest in moonphase complications and now I *need* a moonphase watch


If you indulge that need, I'd recommend either buying quartz or keeping it on a winder if it's an auto (and avoiding handwinds). Moonphases are typically no fun to set, and an unset moonphase bugs me. Personally I would just buy quartz, in Affordable space anyway. (Probably the blue dial Maen Brooklyn.)


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

This is pretty much the watch I wore everyday before joining this site... Sometimes I wonder if it might have just been better to keep wearing this and not developing a Seiko Diver addiction.... on the upside the addiction seems to be "cured" / in recovery because lately I don't really feel like watch shopping at all..


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

bsenn said:


> I intended to click on F71, but accidentally hit the German forum. I was thoroughly confused for about two minutes, wondering what in holy heck happened here!?! I mean - "Wrist shots, Germans only"? What a relief to finally realize that Damasko and Nomos did not take over F71 while I wasn't looking.
> 
> Injury to insult, now I'm trying to resist a Guinand...


I have done that with the Chinese forum a few times. So confusing!!


helibg said:


> My heart says I should feel embarrassed in case someone at work notices that I wear a different watch everyday. So I have started wearing full sleeve shirts to hide my watch under the cuff.
> 
> My brain says most people won't notice a watch even if I smack their face with my wrist.


I wear short sleeve shirts year round and rotate through 25 or so watches. I also work with the same 20 or so people week in and week out. Nobody has ever said a damn thing. Unless you wear an orange dialed diver. ....... love orange divers.


Ragl said:


> It'll pass, give it time, it's just a phase.........


Well played good sir, well played.


watchcrank said:


> If you indulge that need, I'd recommend either buying quartz or keeping it on a winder if it's an auto (and avoiding handwinds). Moonphases are typically no fun to set, and an unset moonphase bugs me. Personally I would just buy quartz, in Affordable space anyway. (Probably the blue dial Maen Brooklyn.)


I wear a mechanical moonphase maybe twice a month. Setting it really isn't bad at all. Maybe I am just jaded from setting the date on Vostoks occasionally, but it is no more difficult than setting a date that is 10 days off plus one Google search.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

watchcrank said:


> If you indulge that need, I'd recommend either buying quartz or keeping it on a winder if it's an auto (and avoiding handwinds). Moonphases are typically no fun to set, and an unset moonphase bugs me. Personally I would just buy quartz, in Affordable space anyway. (Probably the blue dial Maen Brooklyn.)


I know it's not the smart choice, but I was actually looking at the PerpetuaL handwind column wheel chronos with moon phase (ST1908 movement). Most of the appeal for me is the mechanical nature of it, and being able to see the movement without a rotor blocking it.

I'll probably end up wearing it most days so I'll just try keep it ticking all the time. I actively enjoy handwinding and I don't mind stuff like the non-quickset dates on Vostoks (my first mech watch was a Komandirskie when I was 12) so I'm a bit of a freak in this regard. I appreciate your advice though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

vintorez said:


> I know it's not the smart choice, but I was actually looking at the PerpetuaL handwind column wheel chronos with moon phase (ST1908 movement). Most of the appeal for me is the mechanical nature of it, and being able to see the movement without a rotor blocking it.
> 
> I'll probably end up wearing it most days so I'll just try keep it ticking all the time. I actively enjoy handwinding and I don't mind stuff like the non-quickset dates on Vostoks (my first mech watch was a Komandirskie when I was 12) so I'm a bit of a freak in this regard. I appreciate your advice though.


Oh, I get you with handwinds. |> I generally prefer them to automatics, just not for a moonphase which I'd prefer to keep wound. I didn't get a winder for my f72 moonphase until shortly before I gave it to my cousin last Christmas (with the winder), but I found myself wearing it a lot more in that last month or so. Sounds like you have the right idea though in keeping it ticking; I have too many watches for that to be practical for me at the moment (though I am thinning the flock). I'm fairly sure the ST1908 moonphase sets via a pusher like the ST2528 I had, so it's a bit different than those which set via a rotating crown stop.

Re. Vostok dates, this is my method for setting them, though due to the unknown potential for wear and tear, I don't recommend it to anyone else:


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

atarione said:


> This is pretty much the watch I wore everyday before joining this site... Sometimes I wonder if it might have just been better to keep wearing this and not developing a Seiko Diver addiction.... on the upside the addiction seems to be "cured" / in recovery because lately I don't really feel like watch shopping at all..


You could do a *whole lot worse* than a VSA Officer's. Sometimes it's nice to just have an old trusty watch that you can wear day in and day out.

Confession time:

I was swapping out my watch this morning for something and picked the one I had on Wednesday just because it was still running. I have a box and a half of quartz watches, and I had more than enough time to reset an auto. Still-- not a bad choice.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

I like to go to the F2 forum, and only read the closed threads.

It's like rubber necking a traffic accident, but I can't help it.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Toonces said:


> I like to go to the F2 forum, and only read the closed threads.
> 
> It's like rubber necking a traffic accident, but I can't help it.


So how much DO you think this quartz Pateek Philipe is worth? I really love the hot pink dial!


----------



## SeizeTheMeans (Dec 11, 2018)

I really want a bronze Marenez watch. LIke, _really, really_ to the point where I've been suffering from some kind of weird "buyer depression" not being able to afford one for the last few months. In a desperate attempt to get one, I've tried trading off ALL my watches for one. I've asserted to myself that giving up three or four watches for that _one_ will make me happy. The worst part is, that plan hasn't worked. Which has only compounded my desire for it. I'm starting to resent my other watches for _not being that_ one watch I'm obsessed with. I look at them with contempt. My wrist feels heavy with the weight of guilt. They're all perfectly fine, if not still great watches. But they're empty, meaningless hunks of metal to me.

Which truthfully builds it's own layers of guilt, because they're all only less than a year old. And I should love things that new still. but I don't. Sure, they make me smile still sometimes.

I'm sorry. Sorry you aren't what I want.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm staying up five minutes longer than I want to. It's midnight, and the hour hand is hiding behind the minute hand. In a few minutes, I'll be able to "charge" them both up with a flashlight.......

.........G'night.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

[email protected]|+.









G'night.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I am all for "wear what you like" but really struggle to understand how homages like those from Tissel that are basically replicas with different dials are so loved and anticipated.


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

Other than a small minority which fill a specific niche, I find most microbrands to be too expensive for what they. Most designs aren't particularly unique and prices are creeping up to be in the same range or sometimes even higher than more well established brands.


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

Am I a bad man when I ask a smaller watch company if they can change the lousy hands on their watch? After all, if their readability is so bad that I need to sit there and try to figure out what time it is, I might as well get a sun dial.

Will I be roasted alive on a spit fired by leather bands if I say I don't see the logic of mechanical watches? 

Is it crazy to walk into every watch store in a mall and curse their fashionista watches? Or look at a thousand watches and wouldn't want one even if it's free? 

And last but not least.....my fantasy. I want to design a titanium body, tungsten coated, 3 hand analog with digital chrono/date that even alien weapons couldn't destroy. When I sky dive and my wife stole the innards from my parachute, I would be thrilled if some young lady reporter picks up my detached arm and says...."this man fell 10,000 ft, hit the concrete, but his Spartan Chrono is still accurate within a second a month."

I swear, I'm normal.....


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

helibg said:


> Other than a small minority which fill a specific niche, I find most microbrands to be too expensive for what they. Most designs aren't particularly unique and prices are creeping up to be in the same range or sometimes even higher than more well established brands.


It's those Chinese sweat shop prices that are going up by 8 cents a day.

Seriously, are we suppose to pay $800 for an unknown "Japanese Movement" made from Chinese commodity components?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Spartans said:


> It's those Chinese sweat shop prices that are going up by 8 cents a day.
> 
> Seriously, are we suppose to pay $800 for an unknown "Japanese Movement" made from Chinese commodity components?


Many of the "superior, exceptional, wonderful" components of Swiss watches roll out of the factory right next door.

Seriously, are we supposed to pay $8,000 for a named "Swiss movement" made from Chinese commodity components?

I don't think I'd pay $800 (or even $80) without knowing which movement it was. Which watches at that price are advertised in that way? I thought most micros were pretty transparent about which Seiko/Miyota/Sellita/Seagull, etc. is inside. Granted, I haven't paid that much attention recently, but it sounds surprising for an $800 micro.


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Spartans said:


> Am I a bad man when I ask a smaller watch company if they can change the lousy hands on their watch? After all, if their readability is so bad that I need to sit there and try to figure out what time it is, I might as well get a sun dial.
> 
> Will I be roasted alive on a spit fired by leather bands if I say I don't see the logic of mechanical watches?
> 
> ...


Idk about the coating, but the rest of the watch you are describing already exists. Check out the Breitling Aerospace/B55, or Tissot's equivalent.

And for me (and at least a fair amount of people that are into the hobby), the love for mechanicals stems from the fascination that a bunch of cogwheels and springs somehow can be put together in a skillful way that keeps the time. And if anything in that system breaks, you can dismantle it, replace the one specific thing that broke or wore down, and you're good to go again. Whereas with quartz, you just toss out the movement in its entirety, or the whole watch sometimes (granted, that's a simplification for arguments sake).

Confession of the day: I purged my collection from everything low-beat (i.e. not 28,800bph), with the exception of a Bambino and some vintage pieces that have running seconds on a subdial. I'm all about that smooth sweep now


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I find it amazing the number of anti-date-ites in this forum.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Disguise said:


> Confession of the day: I purged my collection from everything low-beat (i.e. not 28,800bph), with the exception of a Bambino and some vintage pieces that have running seconds on a subdial. I'm all about that smooth sweep now


Even though it's only 2 additional ticks per second, a 28.8k sweep makes the 21.6ks feel like a quartz.


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

Disguise said:


> Confession of the day: I purged my collection from everything low-beat (i.e. not 28,800bph), with the exception of a Bambino and some vintage pieces that have running seconds on a subdial. I'm all about that smooth sweep now


Man, wait until he finds out about the Bulova Accutron.

My confession: I want a Bulova Accutron.


----------



## cubdog (Jan 12, 2016)

I like quartz watches.
I like automatics.
I kind of want to buy a Parnis.
I will never be a watch snob.
I currently have a $3 watch on my wrist. But hey the band cost $15! 
I've bought 5 watches over the past four weeks, or is it five?
And yes, I too, find hot twins to be, well, hot!


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Cestusrex said:


> Man, wait until he finds out about the Bulova Accutron.
> 
> My confession: I want a Bulova Accutron.


Oh, I have had a couple of them. Only the vintage ones, haven't tried out the new ones. The tuning fork movement is just a very fascinating piece of engineering


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

Bless me, comrades, for I have sinned...or at least hear my confessions. I dropped out of WUS world a couple of years ago when I got a oyster perpetual. But dang, I miss the humor on this site! Chronopolis, where you at???
So now I have crept back on, ignoring the voice in my mind saying 'why you lookin at watches? You got your grail'. And the voice on the couch(husband) saying the same thing. 
I spent way too much time last week looking for a 38mm or smaller rally/driver watch. Something thin with funky colors, that isn't a stupid oyster. And isn't vintage. Tomorrow, I am wearing my orange Seiko 5 to work and flashing it in everyone's faces!
How the heck can I attach a pic with this windows tablet?? I can't drag it! Forget the puc of the orange seiko!

So pic of the last lamp I made. Yep, that's a sewing machine with lots of LEDs in old vacuum tubes.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I confess that the hatorade all of the wannabe Navy SEALS over the discontinuation of the SKX and 'replacement' with a non-screw-down-crown (the horror!!) Seiko 5 Sports just makes me want to buy the new Seiko 5s all that much more.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> I confess that the hatorade all of the wannabe Navy SEALS over the discontinuation of the SKX and 'replacement' with a non-screw-down-crown (the horror!!) Seiko 5 Sports just makes me want to buy the new Seiko 5s all that much more.


 I wish I could like this more than once.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

OvrSteer said:


> I confess that the hatorade all of the wannabe Navy SEALS over the discontinuation of the SKX and 'replacement' with a non-screw-down-crown (the horror!!) Seiko 5 Sports just makes me want to buy the new Seiko 5s all that much more.


Some people know what they want in their watches.
Some people get very upset about the things that other people want in their watches.

Wouldn't you rather be the former, not the latter?


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

X2-Elijah said:


> Some people know what they want in their watches.
> Some people get very upset about the things that other people want in their watches.
> 
> Wouldn't you rather be the former, not the latter?


I've been verbally abused on other fora (not F71) or simply saying that I like the new models and that I think that on the whole they're an improvement for the majority of owners (who are not going to dive with them!) I admit that there's probably a small number of divers who want an SKX as a backup for their dive computers, but don't want one of the other Diver's rated watches for whatever reason.

That comment brought out a few very angry people who apparently wanted to re-live their days as a Navy SEAL (or maybe just some guy who scrubbed the kitchen on a Navy ship, I dunno.) I really don't like macho a-holes.

The people who really love the SKX as-is have fair warning if they want to buy one now while they're still available new. They had 23 years to buy one. It turns out the most vocal guy didn't even ever buy one-- he bought an homage to the SKX but still felt it was necessary to tell me I was stupid for wanting something different (!!!)

Apparently this is the way the watch hobby is going.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

I was all geared up to buy one of Doc's new watches when my employer decided to close our division. My partner bought them out and we re-open mid next month; not the best time to splurge on a new shiny trinket.

On the bright side, my wife and I adopted a rescue. F71, meet Pearl.









I've spent a lot of time looking at my SNK803 timing my visits outside as she is suspicious of doorways and thresholds.









It took a full week to get her comfortable enough to walk outside on her own.

New dog gear (and vet bills!) > new watches.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

I was wearing my Speedy Pro the other day, admiring it on my wrist (without noticing what time it was, of course), and suddenly realized one of my links didn't have polished small links - it was all brushed! None of the other links were like that!

My mind goes into high gear - WTF?!? Did the person I bought it from switch links? Did Omega mess up from the factory? OMG, is it counterfeit? It's my 35th anniversary watch!!!

I take it off to inspect the links closer, and see that the small links are polished on the inside on that link. I put the link on upside-down last time I sized it, and just never got around to noticing. I guess I'm not OCD enough for this hobby, until I am...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I hate piss yellow lume AKA vintage lume.

And one more watch, I am out of here.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I left work early on Friday. That rarely happens.
I changed my clothes and put on my G-Shock. I don't wear it that much.
I was home in time for lunch and we had some leftover pizza. That doesn't happen often.
After lunch I thought I'd take a short nap. I never take naps.
I thought "I'll set the alarm on this fancy watch to wake me up in 20 minutes."
I farted around with the stupid watch for ten minutes, trying to figure out how to set the stupid alarm.
By then, my 20 minutes was half over, and I wasn't sleepy anymore.
I guess I'm not smart enough to wear a big plastic watch.








(It's an old picture. I watched the youtube video and set the date when I got it.)


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I may have gone sliiightly overboard.









Today's haul is more than all of 2018 and 2019 to date combined.

Those sales are gonna get you.


----------



## DC_Brown (Jul 21, 2019)

As much as I’ve tried, I don’t like Hamilton watches. The legacy, quality, and price combination are unbeatable, which is why this is so hard, but....

The vast majority of their current lineup - especially the Khaki field series - have busy and overdesigned dials. 

Not only are internal 24 hour markers unnecessary, in all versions with a date window, those markers are assymmetric (the 15 in models with date windows at 3 drive me crazy). And why are their 12/3/6/9 larger than the rest of the numbers on so many models? And even on the new Khaki mechanicals, they fixed most of these pesky design issues, they still put that ugly faux-patina yellow lume on the dials. I’d buy one of those watches in a heartbeat if it wasn’t for that. 

I know most don’t find them ugly, but I can’t wear and love a Hamilton until they turn down some of the visual noise.


----------



## H3O+ (May 23, 2009)

Confessions, huh?

I didn't post here for years. I really need to update my signature.

I'd rather have one $1,000 watch than five $200 watches.

I value having a watch from a somewhat recognizable brand.

I've owned many homage watches. I was very pro-homage watch until I was wearing my Steinhart Ocean GMT to a bar and the man next to me was wearing an actual GMT Master and I had a minor crisis of conscience. I'm going to sell my various homages (two Subs, one Explorer 1, a GMT-Master, and an Omega Seamaster 300) and buy something with an original design. The only one I'm going to keep is my Borealis Sea Storm, because I almost certainly will never see a Tornek-Rayville on someone's wrist. I'll still recommend homage watches because there's some great value to be had, but only if you won't be bothered by it.

The Seiko SKX is a a good watch, but it's got some glaring flaws--notably the lack of sapphire crystal and the lack of a hacking and handwinding movement. The Orient Mako doesn't have sapphire, but it does hack and handwind, and that puts it above the SKX in my book.

I think every watch should hack. I religiously hack my watch when setting it. I'm annoyed that my Speedy Pro doesn't hack.

Acrylic crystals are dumb.

There's nothing charming about dirty/ damaged watches. Calling it "wabi" or "patina" doesn't change that.

There's nothing wrong with buying from an AD or buying new.

40mm diameter is my minimum size for a watch. I'm annoyed by this trend of 36-39.5mm watches. I also wish people would stop referring to "the days of big watches." 

I like most of Breitling and TAG's catalog.

I say "Sinn" instead of "Zinn" and "Hewer" instead of "Hoyeur."

I absolutely love my Shinola Runwell--although that is one watch you should buy used, as they depreciate like Enron stock.

I wear a Fitbit with a medical ID strapped to it on my right wrist.

You don't need a dress watch. I've worn my Runwell (47mm) and my Doxa Sub (orange diver) with a suit to job interviews, and I was offered jobs after those. I've worn my Breitling SuperOcean Steelfish and my Invicta Sub with a tux. The weird thing is that I'm fairly persnickety about my dress; I'm not wearing cargo pants or those easy walker dress shoes or anything like that. I like dressing up and dressing appropriately...but pretty much any analog watch on a leather strap or bracelet will do.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

The G-Shock saga continues. I told the story to my wife. "Lemme see it." She managed to set at least two alarms. The %)*&^#@ thing's been beeping and booping all day. I just watched the section of the Youtube video again. I THINK I have all the alarms turned off. I think I'll leave in another room. Just in case. This is a small house. Maybe I oughta put it in the car.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

DC_Brown said:


> As much as I've tried, I don't like Hamilton watches. The legacy, quality, and price combination are unbeatable, which is why this is so hard, but....
> 
> The vast majority of their current lineup - especially the Khaki field series - have busy and overdesigned dials.
> 
> ...


The Murph has none of those "faults"


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

H3O+ said:


> Confessions, huh?
> 
> I didn't post here for years. I really need to update my signature.
> 
> ...


Bull City, eh? We could be neighbors.

OT: 
Fat layers of lume all over your watch are all fun and games, but I'll take my Timex with Indiglo with me whenever I actually need to read the time in the dark


----------



## phaedrusdijk (Mar 18, 2018)

Tanjecterly said:


> I find it amazing the number of anti-date-ites in this forum.


I wouldn't go so far as to say I'm "anti-date", exactly, but I sure do wish that more watches - especially the affordable Chinese varieties - came without a date. Too often they slap on a date window that is too close to the "3", or its too small, or its stuck under a nasty low-mag cyclops, or it somehow otherwise throws off the aesthetics of the dial. I know most of the generic movements they use have date complications but I really do think it would be better to have a phantom date set position than a half-assed unattractive date window.


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

spring bars... AAAARGHHHH!


----------



## phaedrusdijk (Mar 18, 2018)

H3O+ said:


> I value having a watch from a somewhat recognizable brand.
> 
> I've owned many homage watches. I was very pro-homage watch until I was wearing my Steinhart Ocean GMT to a bar and the man next to me was wearing an actual GMT Master and I had a minor crisis of conscience. I'm going to sell my various homages (two Subs, one Explorer 1, a GMT-Master, and an Omega Seamaster 300) and buy something with an original design. The only one I'm going to keep is my Borealis Sea Storm, because I almost certainly will never see a Tornek-Rayville on someone's wrist. I'll still recommend homage watches because there's some great value to be had, but only if you won't be bothered by it.


I confess that I am constantly amazed by stories like this (and they are everywhere on this site). Why in the world would you have a "crisis of conscience" - minor or otherwise - over a WATCH of all things? Steinhart is at least a "somewhat recognizable brand" especially when compared to others like Bliger or Corgeut et al. My confession is that I actually get a somewhat smug feeling of self-satisfaction when I see someone wearing an expensive watch while I'm wearing a watch that is 75-90% as good that is 1-4% of the price. I have twice had someone mistake one of my homages for the "real deal" and I absolutely love to correct them and say "it's not a Rolex [or an Omega] but actually its a ...". Both times it happened I got to have an interesting discussion with a watch enthusiast, which is pretty rare in these parts!

I actually have a friend with three Rolexes, an Omega, a Tudor, a Panerai and a Breitling and I always go out of my way to wear a Parnis or Corgeut if I'm going to see him. He gets to give me a hard time about my "cheap knockoff" and I get to needle him about his over-priced status symbols. And after comparing a couple of my homages to his originals - although I don't actually have a direct homage to any of his actual watches - I just about have him convinced that having $40,000 tied up in man jewelry is part of why I've been retired for 15 years and he's still working....


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

Am I a condescending snob when I look at all the 16 million bits of information chronos and wonder......if someone needs a time out to read a watch, it's fashion statement jewelry.

Ditto for those uni-color hand and faces.


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

So since I turned 60, I have much less tolerance for BS. I'm turning off the news shows and watching cooking shows, walking away from pissy coworkers and shutting my door, and ignoring whatever furor my 'woke' comrades are obsessing over. 

Now, I'm going back to my hunt for smallish/retro/fun colors.


----------



## H3O+ (May 23, 2009)

Disguise said:


> Bull City, eh? We could be neighbors.
> 
> OT:
> Fat layers of lume all over your watch are all fun and games, but I'll take my Timex with Indiglo with me whenever I actually need to read the time in the dark


I should probably update that to City of Oaks, as I've moved-but I'm Bull City raised.

I own several Timexes with Indiglo. I actually find it easier to read lumed hands/ indices on a dark dial than dark hands/ indices on a backlit dial. Of course, the lume's gonna wear off after a bit, and that's when Indiglo shines.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

makitmama said:


> So since I turned 60, I have much less tolerance for BS. I'm turning off the news shows and watching cooking shows, walking away from pissy coworkers and shutting my door, and ignoring whatever furor my 'woke' comrades are obsessing over.
> 
> Now, I'm going back to my hunt for smallish/retro/fun colors.


Delighted to hear that having reached a particular age makitmama, you are now body-swerving the nonsense in life and pursuing more "fun", it happened to me and here is a piece of fun that I recently purchased, luvvit to pieces:









Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## H3O+ (May 23, 2009)

phaedrusdijk said:


> I confess that I am constantly amazed by stories like this (and they are everywhere on this site). Why in the world would you have a "crisis of conscience" - minor or otherwise - over a WATCH of all things? Steinhart is at least a "somewhat recognizable brand" especially when compared to others like Bliger or Corgeut et al. My confession is that I actually get a somewhat smug feeling of self-satisfaction when I see someone wearing an expensive watch while I'm wearing a watch that is 75-90% as good that is 1-4% of the price. I have twice had someone mistake one of my homages for the "real deal" and I absolutely love to correct them and say "it's not a Rolex [or an Omega] but actually its a ...". Both times it happened I got to have an interesting discussion with a watch enthusiast, which is pretty rare in these parts!
> 
> I actually have a friend with three Rolexes, an Omega, a Tudor, a Panerai and a Breitling and I always go out of my way to wear a Parnis or Corgeut if I'm going to see him. He gets to give me a hard time about my "cheap knockoff" and I get to needle him about his over-priced status symbols. And after comparing a couple of my homages to his originals - although I don't actually have a direct homage to any of his actual watches - I just about have him convinced that having $40,000 tied up in man jewelry is part of why I've been retired for 15 years and he's still working....


There's not much rational about my avoiding homage watches in the future. The Steinhart, for example, is an objectively awesome watch. The Invicta Pro Diver has its faults but is a LOT of watch for the money. I'll recommend these watches to anybody but would warn that, if you're bothered by wearing copies of other designs, you'll be bothered by wearing these watches. If you're not-or if you actually take pleasure from wearing them-then more power to you! You've got many more choices than do I.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

H3O+ said:


> ... and that's when Indiglo shines.


Literally.

Well, if you push the button, it literally does.


----------



## coachstu (Jun 8, 2019)

devilsbite said:


> I
> I've spent a lot of time looking at my SNK803 timing my visits outside as she is suspicious of doorways and thresholds.
> 
> It took a full week to get her comfortable enough to walk outside on her own.


 Hey! My dog does that. WTH? Why? It's not just formal thresholds either. We have an open dining/room slash kitchen. She's fine in the dining area, but instinctively knows the kitchen area is separate and will not enter it for any reason.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

coachstu said:


> Hey! My dog does that. WTH? Why? It's not just formal thresholds either. We have an open dining/room slash kitchen. She's fine in the dining area, but instinctively knows the kitchen area is separate and will not enter it for any reason.


Dogs are cool. Mine makes me laugh everyday.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Skipper at 15 weeks


----------



## DC_Brown (Jul 21, 2019)

yankeexpress said:


> DC_Brown said:
> 
> 
> > As much as I've tried, I don't like Hamilton watches. The legacy, quality, and price combination are unbeatable, which is why this is so hard, but....
> ...


I think that's the best looking watch in their lineup by far. It's really a beauty. I don't understand why they don't have more like it. It doesn't speak to me at its near $1k price point, but if it were to come down a bit, it would be an easy decision.

Although, as I understand it (and I might be totally wrong about this, so if I am, please correct me), this watch was designed either after or in partnership with the movie Interstellar. So it almost feels like they might not have even designed this one unless they had some outside inspiration.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

The more I look at them, the more I think having all 12 numbers on a dial is not only utterly unnecessary, but also idiotic.
What, I cannot tell the difference between, say, 4:30 and 5:30?

Confession: But I still have a few, and do like them. :-!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

H3O+ said:


> I've owned many homage watches. I was very pro-homage watch until I was wearing my Steinhart Ocean GMT to a bar and the man next to me was wearing an actual GMT Master and I had a minor crisis of conscience. I'm going to sell my various homages (two Subs, one Explorer 1, a GMT-Master, and an Omega Seamaster 300) and buy something with an original design. The only one I'm going to keep is my Borealis Sea Storm, because I almost certainly will never see a Tornek-Rayville on someone's wrist. I'll still recommend homage watches because there's some great value to be had, but only if you won't be bothered by it..





phaedrusdijk said:


> I confess that I am constantly amazed by stories like this (and they are everywhere on this site). Why in the world would you have a "crisis of conscience" - minor or otherwise - over a WATCH of all things? Steinhart is at least a "somewhat recognizable brand" especially when compared to others like Bliger or Corgeut et al. My confession is that I actually get a somewhat smug feeling of self-satisfaction when I see someone wearing an expensive watch while I'm wearing a watch that is 75-90% as good that is 1-4% of the price. I have twice had someone mistake one of my homages for the "real deal" and I absolutely love to correct them and say "it's not a Rolex [or an Omega] but actually its a ...". Both times it happened I got to have an interesting discussion with a watch enthusiast, which is pretty rare in these parts!
> 
> I actually have a friend with three Rolexes, an Omega, a Tudor, a Panerai and a Breitling and I always go out of my way to wear a Parnis or Corgeut if I'm going to see him. He gets to give me a hard time about my "cheap knockoff" and I get to needle him about his over-priced status symbols. And after comparing a couple of my homages to his originals - although I don't actually have a direct homage to any of his actual watches - I just about have him convinced that having $40,000 tied up in man jewelry is part of why I've been retired for 15 years and he's still working....


It's one thing to be satisfied with a lesser known brand at 5% the cost that is nearly the quality of the "luxury" brands, its quite another to wear what amounts to a replica of those watches, just with a different name on the dial, especially when you encounter folks that are wearing the real thing and ask about yours. Yes, you made an informed decision and didn't spend a ton of $$ on man-jewelry, but you come off looking like a poser, not a WIS.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

OT:
If at all possible, let's not ruin a light-hearted thread with impotent moral pontification.
NOBODY, and I mean NOBODY, was ever convinced by another over this issue.

How about: YOU just do you, and enjoy yours, and let everyone enjoy theirs. Hm?

This is a "CONFESSION" thread - which means, ya know, something embarrassing about yerself, something goofy you did, etc.



Rice and Gravy said:


> It's one thing to be satisfied with a lesser known brand at 5% the cost that is nearly the quality of the "luxury" brands, its quite another to wear what amounts to a replica of those watches, just with a different name on the dial, especially when you encounter folks that are wearing the real thing and ask about yours. Yes, you made an informed decision and didn't spend a ton of $$ on man-jewelry, but you come off looking like a poser, not a WIS.


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

I confess that my collection that was due to stop at 6 by the time pre-orders are delivered later this year, will now grow to 7 by early next year.

The 8 slot watchbox I made was going to be replaced by a 6 slot box, but now has to be retained. And has a vacancy screaming to be filled...


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> OT:
> If at all possible, let's not ruin a light-hearted thread with impotent moral pontification.
> NOBODY, and I mean NOBODY, was ever convinced by another over this issue.
> 
> How about: YOU just do you, and enjoy yours, and let everyone enjoy theirs. Hm?


Yeah, fair enough, I probably took that too far. I feel like the OP of that sentiment was judged a bit for his realization and decision, and I was attempting to defend his stance and "crisis of conscience". Not sure I'd describe this thread light hearted, but yes there are certainly plenty of other threads to debate homages.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

TY for being fair-minded and rational.
Cheers! :-!



Rice and Gravy said:


> Yeah, fair enough, I probably took that too far. I feel like the OP of that sentiment was judged a bit for his realization and decision, and I was attempting to defend his stance and "crisis of conscience". Not sure I'd describe this thread light hearted, but yes there are certainly plenty of other threads to debate homages.


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

I looked at these. Why are they all so big? And tall? Oh well.


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

DC_Brown said:


> I think that's the best looking watch in their lineup by far. It's really a beauty. I don't understand why they don't have more like it. It doesn't speak to me at its near $1k price point, but if it were to come down a bit, it would be an easy decision.
> 
> Although, as I understand it (and I might be totally wrong about this, so if I am, please correct me), this watch was designed either after or in partnership with the movie Interstellar. So it almost feels like they might not have even designed this one unless they had some outside inspiration.


You can get them new for $750 grey market (just searched the reference # on ebay and found it at those prices).

OT confession: I've really grown to dislike most of Seiko's offerings. Especially when I found out last night that a marine master costs quite a bit more than a Doxa Sub? I'll go Doxa urrday in that case


----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

MaxIcon said:


> I guess I'm not OCD enough for this hobby, until I am...


I can't help but notice that this acronym is famous enough to obviate the underlying words...and so could be "CDO".


----------



## phaedrusdijk (Mar 18, 2018)

Rice and Gravy said:


> It's one thing to be satisfied with a lesser known brand at 5% the cost that is nearly the quality of the "luxury" brands, its quite another to wear what amounts to a replica of those watches, just with a different name on the dial, especially when you encounter folks that are wearing the real thing and ask about yours. Yes, you made an informed decision and didn't spend a ton of $$ on man-jewelry, but you come off looking like a poser, not a WIS.


A poser, eh? Interesting.

I don't want this to turn into a pissing match but I have to ask: what is a WIS, really? To me its a person who loves, studies about and appreciates watches. The watch I was wearing in my example about a Rolex guy inquiring about my Parnis was this:









Now don't get me wrong: it is CLEARLY based on a Rolex GMT Master II design. But is it really "what amounts to a replica ... just with a different name on the dial"? As any WIS would know, the font used on the bezel is very obviously NOT the correct font for the real Rolex 16710. If its a "replica" then it is an extremely poor copy since it has such an obvious tell that's clearly noticeable from more than a few feet away!

And that is what triggered the question from the guy with the real Rolex. We were at a football viewing party watching the UGA Bulldogs and the colors on the bezel match UGA's school colors (which, of course, is why I wore it to that function in the first place). He got really excited for a moment because he thought Rolex had come out with an updated Coke bezel with fonts to match the Batman and the Pepsi. I had to tell him, sadly, that the only way he could get the look he wanted was to abandon Rolex and spend the $80 to get the watch that he really wants! He thought it was funny, he let me wear his watch for a few minutes and he wore mine (and, oh yeah, I added a glidelock clasp to the Parnis bracelet and he was pretty envious of that as well). We talked watches for a while and I explained about the poor lume, lack of water resistance and crappy clasp that it came with (can't expect everything for $80) and he told me how his father gave him the watch 15 years earlier as a gift, UGA won the game, all was very amicable and friendly.

To me, that is a positive exchange among watch enthusiasts. And it would not have happened if I had been wearing a Seiko.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

I cruise microbrands for modding ideas to steal. Hi Serica!


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

double post


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Finally got a reasonable quality watch press!

No excuses not to finish the queue... 

Well, except... I don’t feel like it...


Squeezed from my iPhone like the final blob of toothpaste via Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

When you put on a perlon strap, you just know you will have a perfect fit.


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

The "20 dollars or less, let's see them!" thread has been sitting at 5,000 posts since Aug. 30 and I don't want to be the one to break the stalemate.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I want to build a Soxa using crystaltimes’s turtle case... 

But, when I add up the cost of parts, including all new everything plus strapcode... It adds up to over $700 cdn..

I do have room on my credit card...


Squeezed from my iPhone like the final blob of toothpaste via Tapatalk


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

I got some straps in today - 20's and 22's. Showed them to the patient wife of course, with several watch heads.

We're going to go out for frozen custard, so to reward her for her patience, I told her to pick the watch and strap combination for me to wear on our outing.

"THIS watch and THIS strap."

"But honey, it's a 20mm strap and a 22mm lug watch."

"Won't it fit?"

"Well... It will fit, but one doesn't do that."

"Just try it!"

So, I'm wearing it, trying not to let it drive me insane.

I feel kind of ... dirty.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Weetabix said:


> I got some straps in today - 20's and 22's. Showed them to the patient wife of course, with several watch heads.
> 
> We're going to go out for frozen custard, so to reward her for her patience, I told her to pick the watch and strap combination for me to wear on our outing.
> 
> ...


You're a good husband. She loved that she could pick it for you.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Weetabix said:


> I got some straps in today - 20's and 22's. Showed them to the patient wife of course, with several watch heads.
> 
> We're going to go out for frozen custard, so to reward her for her patience, I told her to pick the watch and strap combination for me to wear on our outing.
> 
> ...


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Jtragic said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


I took this one playing with lume, but you can see the gap.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

jkpa said:


> You're a good husband. She loved that she could pick it for you.


She knew better. She did to mess with him.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

That, unfortunately, rings true! Unfortunate, man. ;-)


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I secretly feel that I lack cred in the community because I've never owned a Parnis.


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

OvrSteer said:


> I secretly feel that I lack cred in the community because I've never owned a Parnis.


Egad! You uncouth, uncultured plebeian!


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> I secretly feel that I lack cred in the community because I've never owned a Parnis.


I know that it feels unbearable now, O. But you are going to be OK. Trust me. I used to feel that way because I've never owned a Trabant. It was tough, but I made it through.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

OvrSteer said:


> I secretly feel that I lack cred in the community because I've never owned a Parnis.


If you can make it to the Dallas GTG this Saturday, you can have mine. b-)


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

watchcrank said:


> If you can make it to the Dallas GTG this Saturday, you can have mine. b-)


That sounds like a rousing endorsement...


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

OvrSteer said:


> That sounds like a rousing endorsement...


I've been trying to give it away for years, with no takers. :-d


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

watchcrank said:


> OvrSteer said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds like a rousing endorsement...
> ...


I live north of Houston just off I-45. There's a Buc-ees in Madisonville. Just saying...


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Cestusrex said:


> I live north of Houston just off I-45. There's a Buc-ees in Madisonville. Just saying...


Are you trying to trade a watch for beaver nuggets? ;-)


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

OvrSteer said:


> Are you trying to trade a watch for beaver nuggets?


Actually I was thinking it was a good meet up place that was halfway between Dallas and Houston for a free watch giveaway. But if it takes a bag of beaver nuggets.😁


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Cestusrex said:


> Actually I was thinking it was a good meet up place that was halfway between Dallas and Houston for a free watch giveaway. But if it takes a bag of beaver nuggets.😁


Much as I enjoy the sights and sounds of a busy Buc-Eee's, I unfortunately can't see spending 5 hours and a lot of fuel on a giveaway for a watch too cheap to sell and too nasty for anyone to buy.  Sooner or later, someone at a GTG is going to choose it unwisely from my freebie pile. :-d

If not though, I'll keep you in mind next time I'm visiting family in Kingwood and the Woodlands.


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

Thank you, Watchcrank.

My F71 True Confession: I will trade beaver nuggets for watches.


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

Exactly what are beaver nuggets? Are they like Rocky mountain oysters??


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

makitmama said:


> Exactly what are beaver nuggets? Are they like Rocky mountain oysters??


They're like Texas-sized Corn Pops.

Edit to add: Amazon has them now, if you're curious.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

watchcrank said:


> They're like Texas-sized Corn Pops.
> 
> Edit to add: Amazon has them now, if you're curious.


And they are @#$(ing delicious.

They're more like a puffed cheeto consistency and size and glazed with salty caramel.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> They're like Texas-sized Corn Pops.
> 
> Edit to add: Amazon has them now, if you're curious.


$14 per pound for fancy CrackerJacks? Ribeye steak is cheaper.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> $14 per pound for fancy CrackerJacks? Ribeye steak is cheaper.


A lot cheaper at the source.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> $14 per pound for fancy CrackerJacks? Ribeye steak is cheaper.


Again-- if you go there, the bag isn't that expensive. Besides, it's hard to pop a ribeye steak in your mouth while zipping along the interstate. I can't explain it, but they don't taste at all like Cracker Jacks or Corn Pops. They don't really taste like anything else... and going to a Buc-ee's is an experience all in itself.

It's a gas station the size of a large supermarket with most new-construction stores having 120 gasoline/diesel pumps. The men's room has (picking one typical example) 33 urinals and 17 stalls. https://www.texasmonthly.com/travel/holy-crap/ The ladies' room is likewise huge but I can't say I have firsthand knowledge.

There's a full bakery, several food options for meals not involving beaver nuggets, merch, about 16 flavors of icee (so you know they can't all be 're-freezing' at the same time.) etc. It's crazy.

What it doesn't have are tables or any place to linger. I think that's the secret to their cleanliness. You buys your food and then you eats it in your car so the crumbs aren't their problem.


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

True; Buc-ees is an experience. Especially considering people plan their roadtrip snacking/bathroom stops based on where the Buc-ees are located.

F71 True Confession: I'm the one that derailed the F71 True Confessions thread. Sorry. My bad. Sorry. Really, I'm sorry...

P.S. F71 True Confession: I have recently developed a hankering to buy a Westclox.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Yeah we took our exchange student there and tried to prepare her for the experience. She was not prepared.

Also she wears a DW, so there is that. That's much better than Americans who only want Apple Watches and Fitbits. (IMHO.)


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Rest Stop Chat > Car Buying Advice Chat

I've spent more than a decade selling cars; most car buying "experts" aren't.

Car analogies are universally bad.


----------



## H3O+ (May 23, 2009)

I’m going to a wedding tomorrow. I’m wearing a suit and my 47mm Shinola Runwell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Confession: I think about 90-95% of leather straps from common strap brands today are absolute garbage.


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for the education of beaver nuggets.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

People who use line breaks in the middle of a sentence make me sad.


----------



## The Antichrist (Sep 8, 2019)

True confession? I think people who wear G-Shocks are insecure about their manhood.


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

The Antichrist said:


> True confession? I think people who wear G-Shocks are insecure about their manhood.


ouch, that stings bro


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

The Antichrist said:


> True confession? I think people who wear G-Shocks are insecure about their manhood.


Why do you think this is what you think?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

The Antichrist said:


> True confession? I think people who wear G-Shocks are insecure about their manhood.


That's cool. I think people who wear Certinas have experienced balloon animal-related trauma and people who wear Cartier have a mild asymptomatic peanut allergy.


----------



## The Antichrist (Sep 8, 2019)

Davidka said:


> Why do you think this is what you think?


Why else would you wear an oversized, tough-looking watch. Certainly not for the shock resistance. The same goes for people driving SUVs (Pajero, Fortuner, Escalade, Wrangler, etc.) in the city, when a Honda Civic would suffice.

As for me, I am man enough to wear this https://www.swatch.com/en_id/watches/sbz104-wake-up/


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

now that is one ugly a$$ watch!

I wear a G, I also wear this fabulous beauty:


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

I have had several earnest debates in my own head over whether the “DIVER’S 200m” text on the SKX009 should be red to match the Pepsi bezel rather than orange. No one ever wins these debates... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

The Antichrist said:


> True confession? I think people who wear G-Shocks are insecure about their manhood.


I wear a G-Shock square around power tools and rifles with heavy recoil that I'm concerned may affect an automatic.

I express my insecurities via the power tools and rifles.


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Weetabix said:


> I wear a G-Shock square around power tools and rifles with heavy recoil that I'm concerned may affect an automatic.
> 
> I express my insecurities via the power tools and rifles.


I hope you go with DeWALT. Nothing is more manly than a gleaming black and yellow compound mitre saw. :;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Ike2 said:


> I hope you go with DeWALT. Nothing is more manly than a gleaming black and yellow compound mitre saw. :;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a Delta, but it does have lasers.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Weetabix said:


> It's a Delta, but it does have lasers.


No, no. Not just "lasers" but....


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

My Middle School aged son has a G-Shock AWG-M100 that he has worn every day for two years. I asked him yesterday if he wanted me to buy him a G-Shock "Square". He said no thanks and that he didn't like "Squares". I dang near fell out of my chair.









On the flip side I am proud that he wears his watch everyday. He says no one else wears a watch and his classmates always ask him what time it is. It makes me wonder about the common sense these kids have nowadays. I think the kids have forgotten there is a clock on the wall of every classroom. They obviously aren't bright enough to be aware of their surroundings.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Weetabix said:


> I wear a G-Shock square around power tools and rifles with heavy recoil that I'm concerned may affect an automatic.
> 
> I express my insecurities via the power tools and rifles.


I've worn my Seiko SNK803 and Vostok Amphibia to the range many times; mid calibers on the pistols, up to 30-06 on the rifle range. No skeet or trap though.

YMMV


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Weetabix said:


> It's a Delta, but it does have lasers.


Nice! You gotta have the lasers. (And until recently Delta and DeWALT were sister brands anyway. Delta are serious power tools!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Ike2 said:


> I hope you go with DeWALT. Nothing is more manly than a gleaming black and yellow compound mitre saw. :;
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This has been my dilemma, my conundrum, for years, maybe decades. What color power tools are the manliest? Yellow, red, weird teal blue/green?


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Ten-Ten said:


> This has been my dilemma, my conundrum, for years, maybe decades. What color power tools are the manliest? Yellow, red, weird teal blue/green?


Stationary power tools are easy: gray and blue.


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

The Antichrist said:


> True confession? I think people who wear G-Shocks are insecure about their manhood.


I bought the biggest, toughest looking G-Shock I could find (the army green Rangeman) and wear it some days, while on other days I wear a 34mm Poljot. What does this say about my manhood?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Antichrist (Sep 8, 2019)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> That's cool. I think people who wear Certinas have a experienced balloon animal-related trauma and people who wear Cartier have a mild asymptomatic peanut allergy.


Dude you have weird opinion...lol.


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

peanut allergies are no laughing matter!!!


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

When browsing eBay and people have a watch listed for auction, and say "No Reserve!" and set the opening bid at $1,500 when they usually sell for ~$1300. How stupid are you?


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

wanting to wear your vostok... and realizing you put it away EXACTLY 31 days ago...
It'll be quicker to wait 'till tomorrow


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

also re-reading your old posts on this thread and realizing you can't like them  (dem funny)


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

The Antichrist said:


> Why else would you wear an oversized, tough-looking watch. Certainly not for the shock resistance. The same goes for people driving SUVs (Pajero, Fortuner, Escalade, Wrangler, etc.) in the city, when a Honda Civic would suffice.


I have several Casio G-Shocks ranging from the clownishly large to smaller Squares and G-Shock Minis so I really don't know what you think I am compensating for. I did, however, get a G-Shock GD-350 with "Vibrator" on the dial so I'm sure you or a licensed psychologist can speculate on that. Lately, my everyday watch is a midsize 36.5mm Omega Seamaster and most of my collection consists of vintage dress watches that are 34mm diameter or less. Given that, I really need to do a better job compensating for my small yet pleasingly proportional genitalia.


----------



## The Antichrist (Sep 8, 2019)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I have several Casio G-Shocks ranging from the clownishly large to smaller Squares and G-Shock Minis so I really don't know what you think I am compensating for. I did, however, get a G-Shock GD-350 with "Vibrator" on the dial so I'm sure you or a licensed psychologist can speculate on that. Lately, my everyday watch is a midsize 36.5mm Omega Seamaster and most of my collection consists of vintage dress watches that are 34mm diameter or less. Given that, I really need to do a better job compensating for my small yet pleasingly proportional genitalia.


Chilax. It's just my outlandish opinion based on pure speculation; not trying to put anyone specific on the spot.

On a side note, you going berserk over some stranger's crazy thoughts, not to mention touching (no pun intended) sensitive issue like your genitalia, kinda corroborate my point don't you think?

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_X00RD mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

The Antichrist said:


> True confession? I think people who wear G-Shocks are insecure about their manhood.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

The Antichrist said:


> Chilax. It's just my outlandish opinion based on pure speculation; not trying to put anyone specific on the spot.
> 
> On a side note, you going berserk over some stranger's crazy thoughts, not to mention touching (no pun intended) sensitive issue like your genitalia, kinda corroborate my point don't you think?


Whoa geez. I am joking along and being self-deprecating. I am supporting your outlandish opinion and escalating the speculation with specificity because I find that a lot funnier than inferences and innuendo. Also, I think the alliteration of the description "pleasingly proportional" did not stick its landing because the forum does not allow me to use the third P word so I had to say genitalia.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

The Antichrist said:


> Chilax. It's just my outlandish opinion based on pure speculation; not trying to put anyone specific on the spot.
> 
> On a side note, you going berserk over some stranger's crazy thoughts, not to mention touching (no pun intended) sensitive issue like your genitalia, kinda corroborate my point don't you think?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ASUS_X00RD mit Tapatalk


Are all your posts/confessions going to centre around your thoughts on the genitalia of others?

Maybe you should think about taking a Rorschach test?


----------



## The Antichrist (Sep 8, 2019)

Bradjhomes said:


> Are all your posts/confessions going to centre around your thoughts on the genitalia of others?
> 
> Maybe you should think about taking a Rorschach test?


Nobody mentioned the word 'genitalia' until Mr. Duffy brought it up. Maybe you should take a reading comprehension lesson and not let your opinion cloud your judgement.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

The Antichrist said:


> Nobody mentioned the word 'genitalia' until Mr. Duffy brought it up. Maybe you should take a reading comprehension lesson and not let your opinion cloud your judgement.


The whole thread is about opinion. Or did you miss that?

I, like many others, grow tired of all this alpha male "you must be compensating for something" crap that thrives online but is never uttered by people when in the company of strangers in real life. Whether it's physical or psychological assessment and judgement based on something as irrelevant as watch size prompts the same reasction in me. I apologise that I misread the words when I formed my judgement.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Alrighty, back to 'fessin'... in that manly way.


I cong-fey-yuss:

I have every reason to FEEL the need to be compensating for my puny manhood, and yet???
Not a single G-shock in my massive collection.
Not. A. One.

And I even sometimes walk around the house all naked, for my wife's amusement.
I would even be willing to amuse my neighbors as well, if they were willing to be amused by such a thing.

PS: Could people get back to doing some real, spine-tignlin', quality 'fessin'? instead of listing "Things I don't like" and such? Crikey.


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

Quality confession, huh? I am a nursing home nurse. I think any watch that can tell time accurately, has a second hand for pulse-counting, and can be scrubbed with a nail brush every day is MY kind of watch! Saw some poor slob complaining that her fashion watch didn't 'do' for work, and sniggered. I must admit to judging my coworkers by what watch they wear.

Petty of me, but there ya go.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Could people get back to doing some real, spine-tignlin', quality 'fessin'? instead of listing "Things I don't like" and such? Crikey.


I confess I have purchased watches on Amazon Prime Day to flip. I further confess I have only made a net profit of less than USD $50 after many watches over a few years and that it was not worth my time and effort.

I confess there are watches in my collection I used to love but now I am too embarrassed to wear them or even sell them in fear of forum members judging me.

I confess to misreading a previous post as a commentary on our physical endowments when it might have been a witty post satirizing toxic masculinity and the role of G-Shocks in our collective subconscience to preserve the power imbalance that has historically given men an institutional advantage. I confess I can be so envious of someone with such superior wit that it triggers an emotion response in the form of dry mockery.

I confess to liking watch photos on forums and social media only to rescind the like after noticing particularly displeasing details in the photo like gross dude feet, half-eaten food, poor grooming, crotch tent, prominent NATO strap man-bun, and/or unacceptable damage disguised as patina.

I confess to being overly verbose with the English language to hide my insecurity that stems from having to learn English as a second language while being born and raised in an English-speaking country.

I confess to having purchased several expensive watches after developing an obsession with them for only a few days.


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess I have purchased watches on Amazon Prime Day to flip. I further confess I have only made a net profit of less than USD $50 after many watches over a few years and that it was not worth my time and effort.
> 
> I confess there are watches in my collection I used to love but now I am too embarrassed to wear them or even sell them in fear of forum members judging me.
> 
> ...


That's a lot of confessions. Is there like a Watch Pope or something you can go to for absolution?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Cestusrex said:


> That's a lot of confessions. Is there like a Watch Pope or something you can go to for absolution?


I dunno. Watch ***** has forsaken me after I accidentally clicked a banner ad for some new watch brand that "cuts out the middle man."


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I confess that I have now at least a drawer full of watches that are now completely duplicative to other watches I own and wear, that I almost certainly will never wear again. And I haven't attempted to sell them yet because I'm too lazy to do the tedious tasks of setting them up to sell on eBay.

And I'm sure as hell not going to sell them here, because you people know how much watches are supposed to cost.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

WUT da? I can't even... !!!



Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess to liking watch photos on forums and social media only to rescind the like after noticing particularly displeasing details in the photo like gross dude feet, half-eaten food, poor grooming,* crotch tent,* prominent NATO strap man-bun, and/or unacceptable damage disguised as patina..


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> WUT da? I can't even... !!!


Oh ... you certainly can!


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

I confess to having a G-Shock that I've worn once, because when I see a bandwagon thundering by, loaded with WIS's in the throes of ecstasy, I assume it's going somewhere I need to be!

I'm slowly breaking the bandwagon obsession, and one day will flood f29 with a vast pile of once-desirable affordable watches. I don't know if that makes me adequate or inadequate.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

makitmama said:


> ... some poor slob complaining that her fashion watch didn't 'do' for work, and _sniggered_.


Since reading this, I can't help trying to use that word in a sentence.


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

The Antichrist said:


> Why else would you wear an oversized, tough-looking watch. Certainly not for the shock resistance. The same goes for people driving SUVs (Pajero, Fortuner, Escalade, Wrangler, etc.) in the city, when a Honda Civic would suffice.
> 
> As for me, I am man enough to wear this https://www.swatch.com/en_id/watches/sbz104-wake-up/


I'll tell you what I'm compensating for by driving a larger SUV (Explorer) and truck (F-150), the absolute epidemic of distracted drivers. My wife and I were almost killed by a distracted driver, and you know what his punishment was for all our suffering and trauma? A couple of tickets, no jail time, no financial penalties. This was a guy in his fifties, wife and three kids in his mini van. We have laws against texting and driving here, wanna guess how many people actually receive a ticket for that? My guess is zero (or close to it) given the amount of people I see totally not paying attention at lights or almost rear ending someone.

So you go ahead and pick your favorite color Honda Civic, cause that's what they will be burying you in when a distracted driver runs you over. Your carbon footprint will be zero when your dead, but you saved the earth by driving an econo-box, Bravo!!


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

any talk of shameful watches should contain pics.


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

Chronopolis is crying out for a G-Shock! The least we can do is help him out with a Chronopolis Salvation Fund for the G-Shock needy.


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I dunno. Watch ***** has forsaken me after I accidentally clicked a banner ad for some new watch brand that "cuts out the middle man."


Watch ***** would never forsake you. Now Watch Calvinists, they would. They're also the ones that believe you're either predestined to own a Rolex or Omega or not.


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I confess that I have now at least a drawer full of watches that are now completely duplicative to other watches I own and wear, that I almost certainly will never wear again. And I haven't attempted to sell them yet because I'm too lazy to do the tedious tasks of setting them up to sell on eBay.
> 
> And I'm sure as hell not going to sell them here, because you people know how much watches are supposed to cost.


Come on. You know the real reason you're not selling them is that you still want them and would kick yourself later if you let them go.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Whoa geez. I am joking along and being self-deprecating. I am supporting your outlandish opinion and escalating the speculation with specificity because I find that a lot funnier than inferences and innuendo. Also, I think the alliteration of the description "pleasingly proportional" did not stick its landing because the forum does not allow me to use the third P word so I had to say genitalia.


You, sir, amuse me greatly.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

I confess that I cajoled a coworker into buying a G-Shock because I wanted to see it in real life. And I told him that. And he bought it. And I didn't like it. So, I bought a different one.


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

Weetabix said:


> I confess that I cajoled a coworker into buying a G-Shock because I wanted to see it in real life. And I told him that. And he bought it. And I didn't like it. So, I bought a different one.


Shame, shame!


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

Weetabix said:


> I confess that I cajoled a coworker into buying a G-Shock because I wanted to see it in real life. And I told him that. And he bought it. And I didn't like it. So, I bought a different one.


Sometimes I hate windows 10


----------



## bsenn (Mar 7, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> confess that I have now at least a drawer full of watches that are now completely duplicative to other watches I own.
> .


 I confess I am going to go out of my way to use the word duplicative.


----------



## bsenn (Mar 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> makitmama said:
> 
> 
> > ... some poor slob complaining that her fashion watch didn't 'do' for work, and _sniggered_.
> ...


I confess I offered my kids $5 for every time they used the word "peppercornious" in their schoolwork. I had added it to Wictionary and wanted to spread it across the web...


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

I hate the word "minty" when used in a sales ad.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't like minty fresh in my watches. It just reminds me of a bad toothpaste ad.


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

nato's are either too tight or too loose. no nato has ever fit anyone perfectly.

double pass natos make your watches ride too high

natos are too long. that loopy-loop you make at the end looks ridiculous. Hooray for stupid short nato's on aliexpress, remove the second ring and you're good to go


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess there are a few watches I do not wear but remain in my collection because they have inconsequential design features I love. I have a SKX007 and SKX013 because they have the corn dog hour markers but I do not wear them. I also have a vintage Bulova Sea King I do not wear but I like the little whale on the dial. I bought and kept a Seiko SARY007 simply because it has a concave sloped bezel (photo below). I have considered selling these watches but every time I start photographing them for sale, I am charmed by these features and refrain from listing them.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

I must admit that I'm in a small minority of Hamilton and Glycine haters. Overhyped and I'm always trying to find the design appeal.
Flame away....


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Ipse said:


> I must admit that I'm in a small minority of Hamilton and Glycine haters. Overhyped and I'm always trying to find the design appeal.
> Flame away....


Never seen a good looking one.


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Bradjhomes said:


> Never seen a good looking one.


I do like the IntraMatic. Glycine I don't really get

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Ipse said:


> I must admit that I'm in a small minority of Hamilton and Glycine haters. Overhyped and I'm always trying to find the design appeal.
> Flame away....


There are a lot of products from Hamilton and Glycine that are *good* and *nice* and *fine* but very little from either brand really blows my skirt up. The only Hamilton I really like basically never goes on sale (the Broadway) and has morphed into a weird sub-brand with cheap quartz versions and gaudy colors.

But what I *really* don't get is the Timex Q diver reissue. People are going insane to try and buy them as soon as they hit the website and dropping $180 up to twice that if they "need it right now." It has all the design cues of the original 1979 like hair puller woven 2-part bracelets. Like most of the other things from 1979-- chest hair under a butterfly collar, bell bottoms, man perms, etc.-- most of its design is very much best left in the past. I can't imagine that all of the people buying the watches are 50+ year olds trying to re-live their glory days.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess there are a few watches I do not wear but remain in my collection because they have inconsequential design features I love. I have a SKX007 and SKX013 because they have the corn dog hour markers but I do not wear them.


I've hardly worn my 007 since I put it on a bracelet. And it's a nice bracelet. (I really need to put it back on Zulus.) I've thought about trading it on a Turtle. But the Turtle doesn't have the corn dogs. And, my 007 is a J model, with the Arabic day wheel that I don't need to set (though I do anyway.) So the SKX stays.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

The Turtle doesn't have the corn dogs, but the SKX007 doesn't have the laser sword at 12!


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

And, my favorite Turtle is the blue Save the Oceans. But I already have a big blue watch. And it not only doesn't have the day complication, it has no date either. ;^)


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Laser Sword????


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Ten-Ten said:


> Laser Sword????











With apologies to the original photographer, but this was the best macro I could find quickly.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

That IS pretty cool.


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

***Help Chronopolis Keep his ‘Manliest of Men’ title!*** Let’s make sure that boy straps on a G-Shock now. If he he is not suitably sporting a G-Shock by sundown on Sunday , the ‘G-Shock Police’ will be summoned to take matters into their own hands. And we all know how that goes..............


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

***Help Chronopolis Keep his ‘Manliest of Men’ title!*** Let’s make sure that boy straps on a G-Shock now. If he he is not suitably sporting a G-Shock by sundown on Sunday , the ‘G-Shock Police’ will be summoned to take matters into their own hands. And we all know how that goes..............


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Ten-Ten said:


> I've hardly worn my 007 since I put it on a bracelet. And it's a nice bracelet. (I really need to put it back on Zulus.) I've thought about trading it on a Turtle. But the Turtle doesn't have the corn dogs. And, my 007 is a J model, with the Arabic day wheel that I don't need to set (though I do anyway.) So the SKX stays.


I really dig the Arabic day wheel. It is one of many reasons why I love my SKX001 so much. I think Arabic is my second favorite alternate day wheel after Japanese kanji. I would like the Roman numeral day wheel if Sunday wasn't just a red square that doesn't match the other six days.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

judg69 said:


> ***Help Chronopolis Keep his 'Manliest of Men' title!*** Let's make sure that boy straps on a G-Shock now. If he he is not suitably sporting a G-Shock by sundown on Sunday , the 'G-Shock Police' will be summoned to take matters into their own hands. And we all know how that goes..............


Since it's Chronopolis we're talking about, you should probably specify WHERE he straps on a G-Shock, or we're going to get a lecture about use of a G-Shock as a G-string...


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

OvrSteer said:


> Since it's Chronopolis we're talking about, you should probably specify WHERE he straps on a G-Shock, or we're going to get a lecture about use of a G-Shock as a G-string...


. Nah, let's let Chronopolis try to figure it out himself....should be fun! LOL


----------



## rob.deledda (Aug 11, 2018)

I hate watch roll pics on FB groups or in general. 
I hate Rolex fanboys. 
I still will never click on a sales post from a person I do not recognize from the forums. 
Hate integrated bands. 
Hate that I do not have more disposable income to buy more watches. 
Lots of hate here. Need more yoga. 


Sent from my SM-A105M using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

OvrSteer said:


> Since it's Chronopolis we're talking about, you should probably specify WHERE he straps on a G-Shock, or we're going to get a lecture about use of a G-Shock as a G-string...


Ah, perhaps you've heard of my highly praised 'Super G-String Theory' in Physics circles.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

OvrSteer said:


> But what I *really* don't get is the Timex Q diver reissue. People are going insane to try and buy them as soon as they hit the website and dropping $180 up to twice that if they "need it right now." It has all the design cues of the original 1979 like hair puller woven 2-part bracelets. Like most of the other things from 1979-- chest hair under a butterfly collar, bell bottoms, man perms, etc.-- most of its design is very much best left in the past. I can't imagine that all of the people buying the watches are 50+ year olds trying to re-live their glory days.


Tell that to the fine gentleman trying to sell one here for 285$....just because of the artificial hype. 
Timex is taking a page from Apple's playobook and stimulate sales of an otherwise ordinary, small, unoriginal quartz watch by creating an artificial shortage.
Seems that folks keep falling for this trick.


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

I wish there were a way to eliminate watches from India when I do keyword searches on eBay.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

walpow said:


> I wish there were a way to eliminate watches from India when I do keyword searches on eBay.


Cost thresholds help by typically eliminating bad redials.

Edit: I should have said "*most* bad redials."


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

walpow said:


> I wish there were a way to eliminate watches from India when I do keyword searches on eBay.


What slander! What liable! Wait a second, can it be slander or liable if its true?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Metallman said:


> I'll tell you what I'm compensating for by driving a larger SUV (Explorer) and truck (F-150), the absolute epidemic of distracted drivers. My wife and I were almost killed by a distracted driver, and you know what his punishment was for all our suffering and trauma? A couple of tickets, no jail time, no financial penalties. This was a guy in his fifties, wife and three kids in his mini van. We have laws against texting and driving here, wanna guess how many people actually receive a ticket for that? My guess is zero (or close to it) given the amount of people I see totally not paying attention at lights or almost rear ending someone.
> 
> So you go ahead and pick your favorite color Honda Civic, cause that's what they will be burying you in when a distracted driver runs you over. Your carbon footprint will be zero when your dead, but you saved the earth by driving an econo-box, Bravo!!


Remember when car magazines and car shows never talked about carbon footprint and energy impact scores? Those are my Trigger words. At least my kids don't believe the worlds going to end in 12 years.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

judg69 said:


> ***Help Chronopolis Keep his 'Manliest of Men' title!*** Let's make sure that boy straps on a G-Shock now. If he he is not suitably sporting a G-Shock by sundown on Sunday , the 'G-Shock Police' will be summoned to take matters into their own hands. And we all know how that goes..............


He wears a G (on either wrist) or he can wear these on both wrists.

Second pair is up to me where to clamp them tightly.









Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

Steelerswit said:


> judg69 said:
> 
> 
> > ***Help Chronopolis Keep his 'Manliest of Men' title!*** Let's make sure that boy straps on a G-Shock now. If he he is not suitably sporting a G-Shock by sundown on Sunday , the 'G-Shock Police' will be summoned to take matters into their own hands. And we all know how that goes..............
> ...


Okay, this thread has taken a strange and disturbing turn.

True Confession: I'm scared.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

makitmama said:


> I must admit to judging my coworkers by what watch they wear.


How are we supposed to judge people, if not by their watches?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Cestusrex said:


> Okay, this thread has taken a strange and disturbing turn.
> 
> True Confession: I'm scared.


don't be scared, I'm a Professional~


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

I was having a beer at my neighborhood bar recently, sitting solo at the bar. A well dressed guy sat right next to me even though there were plenty of empty seats. Seemed a little odd at first but he wanted to ask me about my watch and of course that made me like him and we ended up having a nice chat. I think my confession is I’m always happy to talk about watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan J (Jan 1, 2015)

Not really an affordable confession but I tried on a GS Snowflake yesterday (in Titanium) and really couldn’t get on with it. 

It’s one of the forum darlings and one I was ready to buy, I just couldn’t. Ended up walking out with a Panerai 243 

I also own an Aquaracer 500m with the rubber bezel...so there’s that.

I feel like a piece of poop. 

Thanks for the opportunity to cleanse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

My momma always told me stupid questions don't exist, but with growing up and seeing the type of questions people ask on the forum here sometimes, I have come to the conclusion that stupid questions do exist.


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

ha! my grand dad used to say: there are no stupid questions, only stupid people.


----------



## ColumnWheel (Jul 12, 2019)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I have several Casio G-Shocks ranging from the clownishly large to smaller Squares and G-Shock Minis so I really don't know what you think I am compensating for. I did, however, get a G-Shock GD-350 with "Vibrator" on the dial so I'm sure you or a licensed psychologist can speculate on that. Lately, my everyday watch is a midsize 36.5mm Omega Seamaster and most of my collection consists of vintage dress watches that are 34mm diameter or less. Given that, I really need to do a better job compensating for my small yet pleasingly proportional genitalia.


As Sigmund Frued would say, either your father hugged you too much or your mother didn't hug you enough. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## ColumnWheel (Jul 12, 2019)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess I have purchased watches on Amazon Prime Day to flip. I further confess I have only made a net profit of less than USD $50 after many watches over a few years and that it was not worth my time and effort.
> 
> I confess there are watches in my collection I used to love but now I am too embarrassed to wear them or even sell them in fear of forum members judging me.
> 
> ...




Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## ColumnWheel (Jul 12, 2019)

judg69 said:


> ***Help Chronopolis Keep his 'Manliest of Men' title!*** Let's make sure that boy straps on a G-Shock now. If he he is not suitably sporting a G-Shock by sundown on Sunday , the 'G-Shock Police' will be summoned to take matters into their own hands. And we all know how that goes..............


"DONT TAZ ME BRO!!!"

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

I go back and forth about working on my own watches. (They're all affordable, so there's the relevancy box checked.) Sometimes - like when I get something that wasn't running to run - I love it and want to do more. Sometimes - usually after a tiny spring or screw goes flying off into the ether - I want to throw everything away and never look at the inside of a watch again.


----------



## ColumnWheel (Jul 12, 2019)

Disguise said:


> My momma always told me stupid questions don't exist, but with growing up and seeing the type of questions people ask on the forum here sometimes, I have come to the conclusion that stupid questions do exist.


Now, now. There is no such thing as a stupid question. Only stupid people. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

walpow said:


> I wish there were a way to eliminate watches from India when I do keyword searches on eBay.


I ended up sorting by nearest first. I'm looking for bargains, and this front-loads all the expensive ones, but once they get more than 5000 miles away, I stop looking! They definitely need an "exclude these countries" filter.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> ...manhood... ...Not a single G-shock...


A paradox! Not to mention blasphemy....


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> WUT da? I can't even... !!!


Maybe if you had a G you could've. Just sayin'...


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

I'm thinking about starting a watch brand and naming it Quartz. And then in Rolex-fashion sueing any watch company that puts "quartz" on their dials. Why hasn't anyone else thought of this genius idea before?


----------



## Al Faromeo (Sep 23, 2016)

Weetabix said:


> I confess that I cajoled a coworker into buying a G-Shock because I wanted to see it in real life. And I told him that. And he bought it. And I didn't like it. So, I bought a different one.


Sometimes - I confess - I wish I had such skills.

And I'm lusting for an Anonimo Epurato with a matte blue dial...


----------



## Al Faromeo (Sep 23, 2016)

Steelerswit said:


> .../... or he can wear these on both wrists.
> 
> Second pair is up to me where to clamp them tightly.


And you just happened to have these lying around?
How opportune.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Cestusrex said:


> I'm thinking about starting a watch brand and naming it Quartz. And then in Rolex-fashion sueing any watch company that puts "quartz" on their dials. Why hasn't anyone else thought of this genius idea before?


That didn't work out so well for Android...


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Al Faromeo said:


> And you just happened to have these lying around?
> How opportune.


Work related equipment.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

Al Faromeo said:


> Sometimes - I confess - I wish I had such skills.
> 
> And I'm lusting for an Anonimo Epurato with a matte blue dial...


man, you should buy that one to show us pics ?

I confess to really wanting to buy this watch:








and I don't even give a flying flamingo (to paraphrase the speaker) about peanuts and co (I'm french, I read Asterix). I think it's the cloud nato band that speaks to me...


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

Steelerswit said:


> Work related equipment.


Really? Is your real name Zed? Do you know the Gimp?


----------



## Al Faromeo (Sep 23, 2016)

colt said:


> man, you should buy that one to show us pics &#55357;&#56841;
> .../...


Just hang in there - and one day...
I'm aiming at the end of the year for this one


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Handsetting is hard.

Caveat: in ambient light, with a veeeery crappy loupe.

Also, judging by my “steadiness” when trying to get the second hand collar to line up, you should all be thankful I’m not a surgeon of any type...


Sent from a vague location via Tapatalk


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

captainmorbid said:


> Handsetting is hard.
> 
> Caveat: in ambient light, with a veeeery crappy loupe.
> 
> ...


How about trying your hand at Lasik?

True confession: If you value your ability to work on your own watches don't trust an eye procedure developed in Louisiana.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

captainmorbid said:


> Handsetting is hard.
> 
> Caveat: in ambient light, with a veeeery crappy loupe.
> 
> Also, judging by my "steadiness" when trying to get the second hand collar to line up, you should all be thankful I'm not a surgeon of any type...


You and me both. :-( Though in my case this is true even with a good loupe and ideal lighting. :-d


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

Al Faromeo said:


> Just hang in there - and one day...
> I'm aiming at the end of the year for this one


the problem with Anonimo is that I would be incapable of choosing between the epurato and the militare :/


----------



## ColumnWheel (Jul 12, 2019)

Cestusrex said:


> Really? Is your real name Zed? Do you know the Gimp?












Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## peter0 (Mar 11, 2013)

I went one day to rolex AD and get Explorer Polar on my writs... I admit, great watch. But I am conflicted now. I want the watch and I hate doing it, and I lost interested in all watches I own.


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

peter0 said:


> I went one day to rolex AD and get Explorer Polar on my writs... I admit, great watch. But I am conflicted now. I want the watch and I hate doing it, and I lost interested in all watches I own.


Too bad. I stopped in the A. Lange et Sohne store a few years ago in the Mall of Dubai. The nice attractive sales lady insisted I try on the Lange 1. Then she told me it was "on sale" for about $51,000. I carefully removed it and backed away slowly. I still enjoy my Vostok scuba dude though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

peter0 said:


> I went one day to rolex AD and get Explorer Polar on my writs... I admit, great watch. But I am conflicted now. I want the watch and I hate doing it, and I lost interested in all watches I own.


It's a great watch.. If it's the one for you, and you can afford it, I think you should buy it. Unlike most of the watches we discuss in f71, or on WUS as a whole, that's one of those rare watches which won't likely lose much if any value, assuming you buy from an AD (which may entail a bit of a wait) and not from the currently inflated gray market.

Regarding wait lists, a local AD I spoke to a week or two back had an eight-deep wait list on the Polar Explorer II, a one-deep wait list on the Explorer I, and had a black Explorer II in stock. His wait list on the GMT Master II was a hundred deep, and he indicated the Daytona list was impossibly long (not that I was interested, fortunately). So if you have to wait at all, it won't be a terribly wrong compared to those folks who are lusting after GMTs, Submariners, etc.


----------



## peter0 (Mar 11, 2013)

I am thinking deeply on getting that watch and I was told that the wait list is really long one for that model too. I think I go for it, looks like it is my destination :|


----------



## surprise123 (Aug 9, 2018)

- I have searched up "Rolex" on DhGate and Aliexpress

- Nobody ever has the right dial

- The watches I like are the ones I will never afford

- Early on, I thought watches were separated into "numbers" and "needles" 

- Nobody has the right shade of white

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Non watch confession 

My neighbor brought this car home for the weekend (he’s a manager at a Dealer). This is car looks amazing. Now I have to figure a way to get a hold of the keys.

This is what the new Toyota Supra should have been.


----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

I bought a watch on F29 that had a cool strap and a super-cool lightning bolt seconds hand. Wore it for months before I learned it was a Millgauss homage. Still wear and love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Mikerccie said:


> I bought a watch on F29 that had a cool strap and a super-cool lightning bolt seconds hand. Wore it for months before I learned it was a Millgauss homage. Still wear and love it.


I knew what this was and ordered it. Green is a favorite color around here


----------



## rkbry (Sep 20, 2018)

I hate the phrase “pulled the trigger,” but I don’t even know why. 

Bund straps make me physically nauseous.

I think Nato straps look amazing in photos, but not so much on my wrist. 

As a general rule, I find nostalgia overrated. But I love “vintage inspired” designs. Yes, I’m a hypocrite. Sorry. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aroberson77 (Sep 27, 2019)

I just bought my first watch, and it hasn’t even shipped yet, and I am already looking for my second watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm wearing a manual wind watch this week, and keep forgetting to wind it in the morning until I see a thread about them.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

I don’t care for silver dial watches. 

Has anyone else noticed that in public bathrooms the toilet paper is getting narrower ?




Sent using a TRS-80 with a Hayes 300 baud modem over POTS.


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

kinglee said:


> Has anyone else noticed that in public bathrooms the toilet paper is getting narrower ?


I have. I've seen grocery-store TP that's narrower as well.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> I sometimes hide cookies and tell my sons they're all gone, so I can be sure they don't eat them all before I get any.


Now that my sons are three years older, cookies don't last as long. I just ate 8 of them to make sure I got my fair share.

Now they're all gone.

Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Three years ago, I was hiding cookies.
....................................
.................................
..........................
I'm still hiding cookies.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Ten-Ten said:


> Three years ago, I was hiding cookies.
> ....................................
> .................................
> ..........................
> I'm still hiding cookies.


I wish.

I've gone from hiding cookies to just eating all the cookies. Hiding them is no longer an option, now that my sons are older and know:

A) We have cookies.

B) Dad hides cookies.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Recently watched old reruns of 'Unsolved Mysteries' with Robert Stack.
I can see how this volatile situation could get out of hand.
And how they coulda made an episode out of it. :-!

I can hear how Mr Stack would introduce the story: " A successful man, living in a well-to-do suburb of Philadelphia, with his wife and two grown sons. He came home late one night and found his two sons sleeping on the couch with 14 bags of cookies. All empty. Crumbs everywhere. And right then and there, the man lost his sanity, and ... ." Etc. :-!



docvail said:


> I wish.
> 
> I've gone from hiding cookies to just eating all the cookies. Hiding them is no longer an option, now that my sons are older and know:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

docvail said:


> I wish.
> 
> I've gone from hiding cookies to just eating all the cookies. Hiding them is no longer an option, now that my sons are older and know:
> 
> ...


My kids, like most, go a little "charged" if they eat too many sweets. I take it upon myself to save everyone from the inevitable crash by eating them myself.


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

I only eat cookies that are homages of famous watch designs. Everyone knows that the Oreo is a direct rip off of the Waltham "American Watch Company" grade, 21 jewel, model 1872.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

When my children were young and the ice-ream van turned up in the lane playing that "come and buy me " music real loud, I told them that they only played the music when they'd run out of ice-cream, got away with that for years.............


They still hate me.........


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Ten-Ten said:


> Three years ago, I was hiding cookies.
> ....................................
> .................................
> ..........................
> I'm still hiding cookies.


I would say that I'm hiding cookies, but I polished off the container last night.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I believe in the hidden truth of child labor laws - ie, children can do real work.

So a fresh batch of cookies are but a simple child-empowering command away.

And then I have the little minions do tricks to earn the products of their labor;
strangely, they love this whole process.


----------



## blakadder (Oct 6, 2017)

I hate mercedes hands.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I prefer Tudor over Rolex.

Also, I can afford Timex.


Sent from a vague location via Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Only watch baseball in October


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

docvail said:


> I wish.
> 
> I've gone from hiding cookies to just eating all the cookies. Hiding them is no longer an option, now that my sons are older and know:
> 
> ...


Our 13 year old son and 10 year old daughter, like their Mother, are Choc-O-Holics. I have lately had to resort to hiding my Reese's Take 5 bars from them. If I don't hide the candy I like, they eat it without remorse.

I remember after I moved out of my Parents house, my Dad said, "I'm glad your gone. My grocery bill has dropped by two thirds since you left." He was serious.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Now on to watch related confessions. 

In the past two weeks I have ordered the following, in no particular order:

Casio GW-7900 (again)
Casio GDX-6900 (I want to see just how big it actually is)
Sumo homage (it scratches the Sumo itch)
MM300 homage (again)
Seiko SNE498 (again)
Citizen BN-0150 (again)

I have an "Affordables" problem and I also can't seem to keep away from some that I sold off and had to re-buy. 

My addiction could be worse I suppose.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Another confession:

I prefer fully indexed bezels.

I don't care if it is a Seiko or an Invicta. But please give me fully indexed bezels. They just look better.


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

I confess, brethren, that I made a bad purchase. A poor decision. A crappy choice. 

I bought a watch I thought met all my requirements, and I HATE it. Oh, look! A 38mm dive watch, good movement, and only 11mm thick. And a cute second hand. And a 'nubuck' leather band. This jewel is the Baldieri Seamonster. What do I hate about? The thickness, which is really 13.5mm. The stiff crappy band. The piss poor lume. The bezel, dial, and crown. The proportions are all off. It does keep good time. But so do my gems off Taobao, my vintage HMTs, and all 30 of my other watches.
I am prostrate with a weird mixture of grief and anger.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Apparently you prefer cheap Mumbai Feikos.
I see no (genuine Seiko) misalignment!! Tsk tsk tsk.
Next time, get the real thing, bro. :-!



Rocat said:


> I prefer fully indexed bezels.
> View attachment 14528867


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Today I told someone who was selling a super hard to find model that I wasn’t going to proceed with the purchase. The price was high and the condition was not all there. It was a smart decision, albeit not the fun decision. I’ll probably never get that watch. That’s life.


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

jkpa said:


> Today I told someone who was selling a super hard to find model that I wasn't going to proceed with the purchase. The price was high and the condition was not all there. It was a smart decision, albeit not the fun decision. I'll probably never get that watch. That's life.


That was the right decision , because regardless of price, if you were not happy with the condition , you never would have been happy with the watch. Good move!


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Confession: I have generally zero interest in watches above my max price point (~$1k). I know nothing about them and make little effort to learn. No grails for me.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

I confess...

I have a feeling of hatred that makes me wanna cry when I see a good looking micro with a lousy brand name...

Maen, I am looking at you!










Such a cool looking watch witch such an effeminate name...

just sad.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

I am less likely to give a fellow WUSer a "like" on their watch pic, even tho its a great watch, if its shows the wrong date....What are you wearing today means TODAY!


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

makitmama said:


> I confess, brethren, that I made a bad purchase. A poor decision. A crappy choice.
> 
> I bought a watch I thought met all my requirements, and I HATE it. Oh, look! A 38mm dive watch, good movement, and only 11mm thick. And a cute second hand. And a 'nubuck' leather band. This jewel is the Baldieri Seamonster. What do I hate about? The thickness, which is really 13.5mm. The stiff crappy band. The piss poor lume. The bezel, dial, and crown. The proportions are all off. It does keep good time. But so do my gems off Taobao, my vintage HMTs, and all 30 of my other watches.
> I am prostrate with a weird mixture of grief and anger.


The crazy thing about this hobby is that someone, somewhere might actually love that watch. It might fulfill the deepest needs of their soul. No point in keeping something that makes you angry.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

njegos said:


> I confess...
> 
> I have a feeling of hatred that makes me wanna cry when I see a good looking micro with a lousy brand name...
> 
> ...


So you're not in the market for a Handlove then?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

OvrSteer said:


> So you're not in the market for a Handlove then?


My favorite name is Wancher. I pronounce it like this guy. It makes me laugh everytime


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Rocat said:


> My favorite name is Wancher. I pronounce it like this guy. It makes me laugh everytime


Is there another way to pronounce it?


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Ten-Ten said:


> Is there another way to pronounce it?


Like Elmer Fudd trying to say "Rancher?"


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

1. After years into the hobby I still don’t know much about rolex and their iconic models beside what is known as the ubiquitous available and the common sense. Only last year I learned about the comex and related stuff, but forgot 80 percent of what I read already. Might be because I am not really into REAL vintage watches. Fauxtina and Contemporary movements are fine for me. I guess I am not a hardcore hobbyist or purist or whatevs. 

2. After years into the hobby I recently discovered, that I am more of a bracelet watch guy and not a strap guy. Although my favorite watch has no bracelet and my grail watch ja neither.

3. after years into the hobby I still don’t get, why the g-shocks have to have „G-SHOCK“ Written so Bold and flashy on the bezels. They have really interesting watches (totally unrelated to confession 2), that are always destroyed by that prominent signature.


Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I watched this today.
All were kinda hopeless. Basket cases.
Maybe with the exception of one.

She worked 40 yrs for a bank in a fairly high position.
So, she had to use her brains a lot longer, and for more complex tasks, than the other ladies featured in the vid.
So, she still has SOME rationality left - enough to see the chaos of her current life.

She wants the cats gone, out of her life. This is NOT how she expected her life to be.
She was merely trying to help a few cats that were in need.

Well, she now has like 20. And they're running / ruining her life.
The lady KNOWS she needs to end it.
But she cannot.

I felt the story was about me -- in another form, body, circumstances... in some other part of this damn Matrix.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The Watch Ho said:


> I am less likely to give a fellow WUSer a "like" on their watch pic, even tho its a great watch, if its shows the wrong date....What are you wearing today means TODAY!


I feel the same way about photos that they clearly hold in reserve, that have three or four of their watches, and say, "Today it's the third one from the left."

Well, when you get the energy to take a photo of the watch you're wearing today, I may get the energy to like it.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

When I have the energy to post the watch I'm wearing, I hope you have the energy to like it.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> I watched this today.
> All were kinda hopeless. Basket cases.
> Maybe with the exception of one.
> 
> ...


Serious post here: if that's the way you feel about it, I'd recommend you set up a randomly named email address, change your WUS profile to use it, reset your WUS password to a random string, and erase both randoms from your computer. Maybe get one good smart watch to fill your real needs and store the rest away in the back of closet until you feel you're cured enough to sell them carefully. We would miss you, but none of what we get out of watches or the communities (like this one) around them is worth going through life with that feeling.

Source: I've seen the desparation and the toll on lives of this sort of obsession. I know two crazy cat ladies. One has it sort of under control with a lot of support for her husband, one is bleeding through her modest wealth taking care of an ever larger flock. I knew another, but she died a year ago. Most of her 60 or so cats were unadoptable and had to be put down, so in the end all of her obsession came to nothing. I see (and worry about) similar obsessiveness among some people here. If that's the case for you, get out now and make your life better instead of throwing good time and good money after bad.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

If I post further watch pics, they will be primarily of the “dateless” sort...

Gonna get me some likes!




Sent from a vague location via Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

watchcrank said:


> Serious post here: ... I see (and worry about) similar obsessiveness among some people here. If that's the case for you....


No, not at all. I didn't mean to come off serious.:-!
I was merely finding myself (and many others here) absurd for having more watches than civilians would understand.
I thought: Folks here, and cat ladies -- not all that different in some sense.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> No, not at all. I didn't mean to come off serious.:-!
> I was merely finding myself (and many others here) absurd for having more watches than civilians would understand.
> I thought: Folks here, and cat ladies -- not all that different in some sense.


Oh yeah, we are absurd no doubt. |>:-d Happily most of us aren't so far gone as to be actively self-harming. Good to know. You had me worried. Would have missed you.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Every time I look/read through the WRUW threads I'm reminded that we all seem to be like Stuart Smalley. We're just looking for that daily affirmation of our watch choice of the day.

If you don't know who Stuart Smalley is, then you're too young to know SNL used to be funny.









Although I preferred Phil Hartman and his rendition of "Unfrozen Caveman Lawyer"


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> I watched this today.
> All were kinda hopeless. Basket cases.
> Maybe with the exception of one.
> 
> ...


So this actually is a thing? I did not know about it. But I know a former colleague, she is what it seems to be a cat lady. Gotta tell Someone about it, maybe she can get the help she needs. Seriously.

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Peter2500 (Oct 13, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The place where you come clean about a watch fact about yourself that may shock and outrage the masses. I'll begin.
> 
> *
> -- I guess display casebacks don't mean a thing to me*; I don't spend a moment looking at the casebacks of any of my watches -- even the ones with nice, decorated rotors like my Citizen Signature Grand Classic.
> ...


I'm completely with you on display case-backs. Couldn't give a rats; rarely look at them and couldn't recall their details, even of some nicely finished pieces I own. In fact, I would suggest that withholding some features increases intrigue and allure - something that seems to be lost on watch-makers and celebrities alike these days...


----------



## Peter2500 (Oct 13, 2015)

Sarosto said:


> Well, since we are in a safe space....
> 
> - I think the SKX007 is hideous and overpriced when you can have the Orient Mako;
> - I always assume anything under 39 mm is girlish (my most un-affordable watch is 37,5 but was a gift from my mum so..);
> ...


Guess you're not a diver them...?


----------



## Peter2500 (Oct 13, 2015)

Peter2500 said:


> I'm completely with you on display case-backs. Couldn't give a rats; rarely look at them and couldn't recall their details, even of some nicely finished pieces I own. In fact, I would suggest that withholding some features increases intrigue and allure - something that seems to be lost on watch-makers and celebrities alike these days...


What a great thread. Now you've got me going:

Rolex wanna-be watches (okay, Tudor exempted). 
Promo shots featuring ten-to-two dial time shots - if this really is the only time ever, as the watch industry would have us believe, let's stop this watch caper right now.
Male watch models sporting shaved/trimmed arm hair (yes, you know who)' for heaven's sake, be natural men!
Wrist-roll shots (I'm screaming mad now)
'Swiss Made' - come on, based on the some interpretations of this, I might as well get that tattooed on my arse as well.
'Watch reviews' that just mimic the manufacturers' press release; and general non-fact checking. Lazy and misleading.

I could go on, but my Doc told me to have a cup of tea and a lie-down.

But thanks. Thanks for letting us have a rant!


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

1-I will play, make nato straps illegal, any spotted can be cut off with scissors without question. Would you want a big shoelace on a big heavy divers watch....... 
2-Also leather straps are for anyone over 70. 
3-Never wear a brand that also makes underpants! 

I feel better already


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

when I get a new watch, if I put it on a strap that my spouse has already seen, she won't notice it's a new watch and will gradually get used to it.

I use this unashamedly 



ven said:


> 3-Never wear a brand that also makes underpants!


amen


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

ven said:


> 3-Never wear a brand that also makes underpants!


I would totally buy Seiko/Citizen/Casio underpants (for the latter, only if they're G-shock).


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

I have always disliked watches with really busy dials. I don’t know why and cannot rationally explain my aesthetic antipathy. But I don’t think I’m ever going to change my mind, and I’m OK with that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Once I fully charge a solar I get a weird, very satisfied feeling. It makes me want to smoke a cigarette and coldly roll over and go to sleep.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> ...
> I thought: Folks here, and cat ladies -- not all that different in some sense.


At least the watches I ignore don't poop in my shoes and scratch my speaker cloth...


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I watched this today.
> All were kinda hopeless. Basket cases.
> Maybe with the exception of one.
> 
> ...


Recently, over 100 cats were rescued from a single home in a town about an hour northeast of Houston.

https://www.click2houston.com/news/local/over-100-cats-rescued-from-home-in-new-caney

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGeek (May 27, 2019)

Davidka said:


> I would totally buy Seiko/Citizen/Casio underpants (for the latter, only if they're G-shock).


I'd definitely wear CASIO OCEANUS underwear.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I have several mixed feelings when this happens:

1. Smugness: Those I have banished to my Ignore List are quoted by others, and I realize how right, how perspicacious, and so wise I was to banish them in the first place. So consistently and doggedly unpleasant are they.

2. Annoyance: That I had to see their drivel at all, when another members quotes their said drivel in full.

3. Mystification + Admiration: That some folks can be so consistently lacking in humor, so unable to enjoy bantering, so eager to find someone to disagree with over everything.... and all that winsomeness wrapped in maximal uptightness (as demonstrated in their every post), .... and yet, manage to have successful bowel movements (as evidenced by the fact that they're still alive after many years of being here).


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> perspicacious


Had to Google. Worth it. Well played.

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

When you've been wearing a watch that's about one link too big, but you haven't gotten around to removing that link, or you're just too lazy to do it, and you're just dealing with it, for wear after wear after wear. And then you finally remove that link, and the watch's fit on your wrist is sublime?

I get way, WAY too much satisfaction from that.


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I have several mixed feelings when this happens:
> 
> 1. Smugness: Those I have banished to my Ignore List are quoted by others, and I realize how right, how perspicacious, and so wise I was to banish them in the first place. So consistently and doggedly unpleasant are they.
> 
> ...


I'll have to disagree with every single statement of yours, just for sport.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Disguise said:


> I'll have to disagree with every single statement of yours, just for sport.


No Ex-lax for you, bubba!


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Radial numerals that flip on the bottom of the dial, or radial numerals that don't flip?
I'm not sure which I dislike more.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

I use the ignore list just to remind me of past negative issues and since one can still view the ignored with an extra click/tap, I can decide whether I want to see a post, or not.


----------



## surprise123 (Aug 9, 2018)

I stared at a guy's Grand Seiko sweep around on the bus, for longer than I should have.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## schwiiing (Jul 12, 2017)

I often look at my watch, just to look at my watch. I'm not looking to see what time it is, nor do I (usually) know what time it is after I've looked. I just like looking at the watch I'm wearing for the day. 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

surprise123 said:


> I stared at a guy's Grand Seiko sweep around on the bus, for longer than I should have.


It's a strange world we live in when Grand Seiko owners take the bus...


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I've been participating in internet forums almost as long as there have been internet forums. 
But, sometimes I still have trouble distinguishing trolling from stupid questions.


----------



## OldGeek (May 27, 2019)

OvrSteer said:


> It's a strange world we live in when Grand Seiko owners take the bus...


NY and sometimes DC has a lot of that happening.


----------



## surprise123 (Aug 9, 2018)

OldGeek said:


> NY and sometimes DC has a lot of that happening.


Precisely. I live 30 minutes from DC, and Ubers aren't cheap. Besides, students ride free on MCDOT and RideOn buses.


----------



## surprise123 (Aug 9, 2018)

Ten-Ten said:


> I've been participating in internet forums almost as long as there have been internet forums.
> But, sometimes I still have trouble distinguishing trolling from stupid questions.


There are no stupid questions, just slow people, like me. Besides, you're kind of straying off the sane path when you come to a dedicated forum. Many wallets will testify.


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> No Ex-lax for you, bubba!


I had beans for dinner, I'm all good


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

I confess if I hear (read) one more whiny post about IP infringement and watch parts I'm gonna ban myself from WUS. Either file a lawsuit or stfu already.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Ma man!

Pox on the reincarnations of these wretches.











Prdrers said:


> I confess if I hear (read) one more whiny post about IP infringement and watch parts I'm gonna ban myself from WUS. *Either file a lawsuit or stfu already*.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Do you want to touch *those* lips? Really? I'd turn to drinking if I was surrounded by these.....


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

I dunno, I’m kind of taken by the gal second from the right in the middle row!! A real sweetheart!


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

I dunno, I’m kind of taken by the gal second from the right in the middle row!! A real sweetheart!


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> Do you want to touch *those* lips? Really? I'd turn to drinking if I was surrounded by these.....


Have seen that photo many times before, looking closer, I'm convinced that these particular, erm, ladies, are dudes in drag....

Kiss away boiz.........

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Ran into my local Home Depot this morning to pickup a few more painting supplies. The older employee in the paint section asked me if I needed any help. As I turned around I was instinctively drawn to his wrist to check for a watch. After a few minutes chatting about some other items I would need, I commented on how nice his watch was as I pointed to it. I told him I have the reissue of this watch. He said "Guess how old it is?".

Not being up on all the Seiko versions and the fact that it looked in very good condition, I guessed the late eighties. He chuckled and said he bought it in 1969 while stationed in Vietnam. It was Seiko Turtle that looked gorgeous. I told that watch is worth a flat fortune. He told me what his Jeweler told him it was worth and I didn't doubt it. I laughed and said, "At least your using it as a tool watch here." 

He was a nice fellow. Now I need to go back and snap a photo of that watch


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

^^ I bet that paint shaker keeps it fully wound, too. ^^


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Confession:

I went to install an aftermarket bracelet this morning, and fitted the bracelet to the watch head just fine. I then determined how many links I was going to need to remove. 2 and a half link I decided would be perfect.

Break out the tools, find my tiny screwdriver and give it a go. No dice. The screwdriver is too big! I know I had a smaller one but can't find it. Try to force this one to make it. It's so close to the right size! Doesn't work.

I then rotate through a few leather straps to find something I like. Nothing is quite as good as the bracelet, but what are you gonna do.

Turn on my shower, and as I am about to get in, I have a realization.

They were split pins the whole time!!! So dumb, but I figured it out eventually and sized the bracelet while hanging my head in shame.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

I am amazed that I only bought 3 watches this year.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

tekong said:


> I am amazed that I only bought 3 watches this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't wear that last one too often or your left arm may start to dwarf the right one. Just messing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Serious problem I used to have









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Dub Rubb said:


> Confession:
> 
> I went to install an aftermarket bracelet this morning, and fitted the bracelet to the watch head just fine. I then determined how many links I was going to need to remove. 2 and a half link I decided would be perfect.
> 
> ...


I changed straps "the hard way" on watches with drilled lugs countless times, before figuring out how that little hole might help the process.

(Also hangs head in shame.)


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Accursed double-post.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

tekong said:


> I am amazed that I only bought 3 watches this year.


You still have time.


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

tekong said:


> I am amazed that I only bought 3 watches this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'mon, stop your slacking and pick up the pace!, judg69


----------



## normn (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't think I've ever seen a watch I did not like . Even a blank Movado . I watch Invicta info commercials and laugh like a fool . I own two Invictas , small Invictas . I saw a 16 oz Invicta , it is awesome . You could ward off a pack of dogs with it . I have 12 watches now , a Rolex I never wear , three seikos , two steinharts , two G Shocks . Most of my watches look like the Rolex I never wear .


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

My 13 yr old has worn his G-Shock AWG-M100 for over two years straight. I've tried to get him to wear something different from time to time to no avail. He comes home today and says he wants to wear a different watch everyday like I do. I say o.k. thinking he wants to wear other G-Shocks from my collection. 

Nope. He goes straight for my Seiko's, Certina, and Citizen Divers to which I say, "Hold on there Buddy.". 

He say he wants to look rich. lol

I think there is a girl he wants to impress. 

Maybe I'll let him wear my MDV-106.

rofl


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The clarity of a real emergency is interesting.

I always wear a Timex Ironman when there's a fire - a choice we have to make rather regularly around here...


BTW - On Craigslist, no one is selling firewood in Sonoma/Mendocino/Napa counties today.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

cayabo said:


> The clarity of a real emergency is interesting.
> 
> I always wear a Timex Ironman when there's a fire - a choice we have to make rather regularly around here...
> 
> BTW - On Craigslist, no one is selling firewood in Sonoma/Mendocino/Napa counties today.


We're in the same area also but I haven't yet had difficulty deciding which watch to wear. Maybe that will change in the future.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## schwiiing (Jul 12, 2017)

I am also in the North Bay area. Power is off, but no evacuation notice, yet. I'm going home to load up a bug out bag. Trying to decide which, and how many watches I can justify stuffing in there. 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schwiiing said:


> ... no evacuation notice, yet.


That's too bad, mandatory evacs are lovely.
I'm in the airport flight path and close to Hwy 12 - it's been so quiet and peaceful the last couple days. 
Neighbors are all wandering around talking to each other and kids were actually playing in the street today.

48 more hours and we're good.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Rocat said:


> My 13 yr old has worn his G-Shock AWG-M100 for over two years straight. I've tried to get him to wear something different from time to time to no avail. He comes home today and says he wants to wear a different watch everyday like I do. I say o.k. thinking he wants to wear other G-Shocks from my collection.
> 
> Nope. He goes straight for my Seiko's, Certina, and Citizen Divers to which I say, "Hold on there Buddy.".
> 
> ...


This is awesome. Time to get him a Seiko datejust. Or maybe something swiss if he has proven himself. Nothing crazy, but maybe a Tissot or something with some cache to impress the ladies.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

cayabo said:


> The clarity of a real emergency is interesting.
> 
> I always wear a Timex Ironman when there's a fire - a choice we have to make rather regularly around here...
> 
> BTW - On Craigslist, no one is selling firewood in Sonoma/Mendocino/Napa counties today.





ryan850 said:


> We're in the same area also but I haven't yet had difficulty deciding which watch to wear. Maybe that will change in the future.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk





schwiiing said:


> I am also in the North Bay area. Power is off, but no evacuation notice, yet. I'm going home to load up a bug out bag. Trying to decide which, and how many watches I can justify stuffing in there.
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


Sup bros? Sonoma proper checking in here. Hope you guys are doing alright. My wife and I planned our bug out bags, and she said "so you have all your watches ready to go right? Just in case?" I married a keeper lol.

Stay safe my north bay brethren.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> Sup bros? Sonoma proper checking in here. Hope you guys are doing alright. My wife and I planned our bug out bags, and she said "so you have all your watches ready to go right? Just in case?" I married a keeper lol.
> 
> Stay safe my north bay brethren.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


Lol wife looking out for ya. Everyone quoted in this message, send me a dm. I have a couple other buddies that are into watches. We've been talking about a watch meet up at some point in the next month. Maybe once everything dies down.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Confession: I will never purchase a Panerai, just made that resolution. I was eyeing one, and decided to get the Parnis offering first to "test-drive" the size and bulk (and no, it was not the Marina Militare version, just a nice and sterile version). I was about ready to pull the trigger on an actual Panerai and decided to flip the Parnis on the Bay, only to have my account restricted within the first hour by a VeRO claim by Panerai for alleged misuse of their brand name. Which was not mentioned anywhere in the listing, and not present on the watch in any way... Well, that ruined the brand for me. Not buying it anymore


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

They don't like any homages/knockoffs with writing on the crown guard. I don't know if that's the case, but they consider the patent marking to be a trademark of the brand.

That doesn't make it any less douchey. We get mad at watches that cost $50 to make in China marketing themselves as $250 watches, but the only difference with Panerai selling a $1,000 watch for $5,000 is that they can afford a bunch of lawyers who have to justify their existence.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

OvrSteer said:


> That doesn't make it any less *douchey*..


Hmmm... I've always used that word as a compliment.
As in,

"Hey, is that a new watch? Lookin' noice n douchey!"

And people have always accepted as a compliment too.
Maybe it's the way I say it, with a wink and a thumbs up, with a wicked smile.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Dub Rubb said:


> This is awesome. Time to get him a Seiko datejust. Or maybe something swiss if he has proven himself. Nothing crazy, but maybe a Tissot or something with some cache to impress the ladies.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


Ha-ha. No.

I wouldn't want him smacking a new watch into a metal door frame at school which is why I don't want him wearing my Seiko Divers. Maybe, if he is still interested in a few days I'll buy him an Edifice or a Lineage. I'd have to be a Lineage as he has small wrists and that Edifice would look like a 55mm Invicta on his wrist. lol

The boy only wears shorts and T-shirts. A dressy sport watch would be out of place on his wrist. I can't get him to wear any nice "preppy" clothes to save my life. He and all his buddies look like a band of bums with unkept hair and their T-Shirts and Basketball shorts. It hurts my eyes just to look at him in the morning. LOL

I've lost count on how many times I've told him to brush his hair but that falls on deaf ears. Luckily he and all his friends are A+ students so I give him some slack.

Only one of his group wears "preppy" clothes but his Dad is a Politician and the boy has no choice.  Otherwise he'd look the same.

Strangely enough, out of his large group of friends, he's the only one who wears a watch.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Rocat said:


> Ha-ha. No.
> 
> I wouldn't want him smacking a new watch into a metal door frame at school which is why I don't want him wearing my Seiko Divers. Maybe, if he is still interested in a few days I'll buy him an Edifice or a Lineage. I'd have to be a Lineage as he has small wrists and that Edifice would look like a 55mm Invicta on his wrist. lol
> 
> ...


Tell him if he wants to look rich he'll have to dress up. He'll look like a bum even with a Pattek if he dresses like one.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Davidka said:


> Tell him if he wants to look rich he'll have to dress up. He'll look like a bum even with a Pattek if he dresses like one.


Exactly.

On a side note, the girl he likes and is trying to impress is named Stella. So every chance I get, I put on my hands to my face and break out into Brando and yell " HEY STELLA!"


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Davidka said:


> Tell him if he wants to look rich he'll have to dress up. He'll look like a bum even with a Pattek if he dresses like one.


In a world where all the multimillionaires I know pretty much just wear hoodies, jeans/shorts and a t-shirt or golf shirt most of the time (and no Pateks) this is pretty iffy advice. The last thing I'd ever do if I were rich is wear a suit and tie, which is pretty much the same thing I'd never do as just regular old me. I guess the money doesn't change everything ;-)


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> In a world where all the multimillionaires I know pretty much just wear hoodies, jeans/shorts and a t-shirt or golf shirt most of the time (and no Pateks) this is pretty iffy advice. The last thing I'd ever do if I were rich is wear a suit and tie, which is pretty much the same thing I'd never do as just regular old me. I guess the money doesn't change everything ;-)


 You know it, I know it - but does that 13YO kid knows it?


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

OvrSteer said:


> They don't like any homages/knockoffs with writing on the crown guard. I don't know if that's the case, but they consider the patent marking to be a trademark of the brand.
> 
> That doesn't make it any less douchey. We get mad at watches that cost $50 to make in China marketing themselves as $250 watches, but the only difference with Panerai selling a $1,000 watch for $5,000 is that they can afford a bunch of lawyers who have to justify their existence.


Nah, the watch was entirely sterile except for "Parnis GMT" on the dial. The only thing they could be crying about is their IP protected case or crown design, which wouldn't apply to the one I got because the bezel is different. And IP content like that isn't really defendable in court anyways (not that I'm going there for a 3-day eBay restriction and $100 watch..), the lack of lawsuits proves just that. And they used a third party IP company to enforce it with eBay, and eBay is just not doing anything about this bullying/abuse. Just annoyed me enough to look for a different big purchase (hello, Navitimer cosmonaute).

/Rant (sorry)

OT confession: spending a few days in Taiwan, and went watch shopping. Lots of Seikos, but none that tickled my interest. Really don't get the diver craze for Seikos, they all look meh to me

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I asked my wife last night as she was brushing her teeth:

_"Hey, has it ever occur to you that, had we not met, you might be living with someone else, brushing your teeth in another house, and get this question from another man, and not be aware AT ALL that I, and the life we have, could even exist? WHOA, think about that!! Everything you find so precious -- POOF!! Not there!! "_

She gave me that _"Oh, puhleeze. What're you, Jack Handey?" _look, just using her eyeballs*.
(* - Dayum, how dey doo dat?)

Snark all you want wom'm! 
But I was not displeased with the fact that, at my age, I was still able to effortlessly slide into my 15 y.o . mode, and without the aid of a bong even. :-!

And then, I looked at my latest modified watch I had on, just to enjoy its pulchritude.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> I asked my wife last night as she was brushing her teeth:
> 
> _"Hey, has it ever occur to you that, had we not met, you might be living with someone else, brushing your teeth in another house, and get this question from another man, and not be aware AT ALL that I, and the life we have, could even exist? WHOA, think about that!! Everything you find so precious -- POOF!! Not there!! "_
> 
> ...


Points for the Deep Thoughts by Jack Handy SNL reference. 

All the members under the age of 35 are thinking, "Who the heck is Jack Handy?"


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Matching shoes/belt/watch leather? Sure. I do that. Lots of folks do.

Confession? I just bought a brass version of the aluminum AAA flashlight I carry........to coordinate with my brass and bronze watches.
Confession #2: Got a brass/gold anodized pocket knife coming, too. To match.

I've gotta stay away from MassDrop.


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

I made a post on the second page of this thread and I'm STILL getting notifications on a 3 year old post to this day. 

My new confession: making a confession.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Rocat said:


> Points for the Deep Thoughts by Jack Handy SNL reference.
> 
> All the members under the age of 35 are thinking, "Who the heck is Jack Handy?"


IF YOU ever drop your keys into a river of molten lava, let 'em go, because man, they're gone.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

There are currently 2 used Sinn 104s for sale here for more than you can buy them for brand new from an AD  and I wish there was a way to reply to the for sale posts.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

I will concisely dress very sloppy to go to any watch boutiques to get bad service,ended up with a bad experience do that I will stop buying watches. 

So far it have work....the length I go to for watch buying cessation technique 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

Rocat said:


> Points for the Deep Thoughts by Jack Handy SNL reference.
> 
> All the members under the age of 35 are thinking, "Who the heck is Jack Handy?"


And many non Americans!

I confess, I had to look him up...

K.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Kubby said:


> And many non Americans!
> 
> I confess, I had to look him up...
> 
> K.


I like British humor too. I thought Benny Hill was the greatest back in the day.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

I set up a meeting with a seller knowing I'm not going to buy his watch, just to try it on.

I've been searching for a 40mm titanium solar diver for a while but most are discontinued or just not to my taste. Seiko has a couple of 44mm that I like but thought they'd be too big. So this guy posts on FB a SBDJ015 for an absurd price, posting it as new although it was used at least once with tickets off and bracelet sized. I wanted to see the fit and to get to feel, for the first time, a titanium diver. It feels awesome.
He's willing to take off the price (not sure how much) but I'm not sure about that bezel... I prefer the bezel of the SBDN013 although I love the hands and dial of the SBDJ015... For now I'll probably just keep waiting for Seiko or Citizen to come out with the perfect watch...

So what do you say, is it too big?


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

Looks great and I know it’s nice and light. Personally, I would quit stalling and buy it if the seller will let it go at a reasonable price. It is a very, very nice looking diver, judg69


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

Not big at all.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

When did Seiko start making Invictas? I kid, I kid.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Sometimes I wonder, if I’m the only one, who thinks DOXA watches look cheap and sloppy finished? I mean, I like them and it makes the more vintage in a weird kind of way. 

Don’t misunderstand, I like them. 

Perhaps that’s my confession...


Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

I have this watch and my wife the 38mm version which she wears for work on the Ti strap. I have mine on a MN. It's so light that the size is not such an issue, and it does not wear so big in any case.

If you like Ti (and I do) it is a great watch. I have found in the past that the bezel is prone to seizing a bit of you get any sand or grit in it. I'm not sure what it is made of, and the tolerance is a bit tight on it from memory.












Davidka said:


> I set up a meeting with a seller knowing I'm not going to buy his watch, just to try it on.
> 
> I've been searching for a 40mm titanium solar diver for a while but most are discontinued or just not to my taste. Seiko has a couple of 44mm that I like but thought they'd be too big. So this guy posts on FB a SBDJ015 for an absurd price, posting it as new although it was used at least once with tickets off and bracelet sized. I wanted to see the fit and to get to feel, for the first time, a titanium diver. It feels awesome.
> He's willing to take off the price (not sure how much) but I'm not sure about that bezel... I prefer the bezel of the SBDN013 although I love the hands and dial of the SBDJ015... For now I'll probably just keep waiting for Seiko or Citizen to come out with the perfect watch...
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I bought me some Seikos from India knowing full well they might not be genuine.

Well? Are they? or not?
I aint tellin. :-!


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I bought me some Seikos from India knowing full well they might not be genuine.
> 
> Well? Are they? or not?
> I aint tellin. :-!


Of course they're genuine.

Genuine *what*, well, that's another thing...

;-)


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Every time I see a Gucci watch mentioned on a post, all I ever think of is this song.






I had the tape and some big bass thumping speakers back in the day. During my Senior Year, I may or may not played it loud out of my RX-7 while cruising the Mall and the Burger joints.

God, I miss that car.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

larand said:


> Of course they're genuine.
> Genuine *what*, well, that's another thing...
> ;-)


I'm a little kinda genuine myself... in some way. :-!


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

After almost two years of not buying any watches I've let down my guard yesterday.

Feeling confusedly happy right now.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Double post, so here's the picture of the watch:


----------



## ententecordiale (Oct 20, 2018)

When I first started to take an interest in watches about a year ago, I was certain of one thing and one thing only: I didn't like dive watches. They were all ugly and stupid.

Now I spend long hours browsing the web and gazing longingly at blue-faced dive watch after blue-faced dive watch (Squale, NTH, Seiko Samurai, Tudor Pelagos...)

I still find Rolex Submariners unattractive though, except when worn by Charlize Theron.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ententecordiale said:


> I still find Rolex Submariners unattractive though, except when worn by *Charlize Theron*.


You mean the African-American actress who cannot be called that, according to certain "woke" folks, because... blablabla ? :-!


----------



## ententecordiale (Oct 20, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> You mean the African-American actress who cannot be called that, according to certain "woke" folks, because... blablabla ? :-!


I prefer to think of her as a Huguenot Afrikaner.

I suppose you could go with Afrikaner-American if you prefer.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I hate standing in line in the post office to mail off watches. Especially during the busy holiday season. That’s a downside to this hobby. 

Good times.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Duplicate.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Seven watches is too many for me to regularly wear. Ebay just offered me a $10 final fee for sales I thought I should list my Guinand Series 40. My eyes are beginning to make reading chronograph registers tough sometimes. I started taking some photos this morning for the listing and realized I couldn't do it. Maybe I can stop buying more.....


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Daz one wingding-a-ling handsome watch there, hombre. :-!



fish70 said:


> I started taking ... I couldn't do it. Maybe I can stop buying more.....
> View attachment 14634099


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

Chronopolis said:


> Daz one wingding-a-ling handsome watch there, hombre. :-!


you mean winding-a-ling, surely 

sorry for the dad jokes, I'm drunk (and a dad)

sent from the back of the food stamp line.


----------



## DC_Brown (Jul 21, 2019)

Earlier in this thread (I was too lazy to find the post), I said that I thought Hamiltons were ugly and their dials too busy.

I just bought the Hamilton KF auto 40mm in blue: https://www.hamiltonwatch.com/en-int/h70305143-khaki-field-auto.html

I like it quite a lot. I wanted a blue dialed watch for the office that wasn't too dressy and wasn't a diver. This nails that balance really well.

I still think the dial is too busy, but I think the hands work really well not to add too much more visual weight. And I was really wowed by build quality. I operate pretty much only in the <$1000 market and this is the best bracelet I've gotten on any watch I've bought. Polishing and brushing both excellent. It's got the H10, which I know some people don't love, but it's running -5 sec/day.

Still think they could work on making better dial design choices (especially the KF line), but I see why people adore them so. This is a really good watch.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I confess that Black Friday got me this year.

There's a particular watch from a major Japanese manufacturer that I've wanted ever since I got into this hobby seriously back in 2013. They've been readily available for years, for cheap and I resisted picking one up just because I felt like I was over-spending early on and put the brakes on my purchases. The prices have steadily trended downwards, but I never did pick one up, thinking they'd always be here. I *like* it, but I'm not sure yet it's a keeper because I can look at it and say "well, I've liked it for years but I've resisted buying it for years and my life is somehow still complete."

This Black Friday it hit a historic low price. I mean, LOW low. Less than half of its typical Amazon price when it was new. About 1/3 of the price I saw at physical retail.

It could be a daily wearer/GADA. I'm not sure yet but it embodies that early 2010's design ethos of "not everything has to be a @#$ing vintage reissue" and watches that look reasonably unique are getting rarer in the market. What I am sure of is that while I was considering I could watch the stock ticking down. 20 left. 14 left. OK, dangit. I hit buy, and if it doesn't work out, I can return it or gift it. The price was that good.

We'll find out when it gets here next week.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> I confess that Black Friday got me this year.
> 
> We'll find out when it gets here next week.


At least show some decency and show a picture of that watch!! I read your WOT and got fired up...then: nothing!! Not a hint, not a picture! Not a model name! I would've googled it myself! But NOTHING!!

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

OvrSteer said:


> I confess that Black Friday got me this year.
> 
> There's a particular watch from a major Japanese manufacturer that I've wanted ever since I got into this hobby seriously back in 2013. They've been readily available for years, for cheap and I resisted picking one up just because I felt like I was over-spending early on and put the brakes on my purchases. The prices have steadily trended downwards, but I never did pick one up, thinking they'd always be here. I *like* it, but I'm not sure yet it's a keeper because I can look at it and say "well, I've liked it for years but I've resisted buying it for years and my life is somehow still complete."
> 
> ...


i read through that, got to the end, and...






where's the weenie?


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> I confess that Black Friday got me this year.
> 
> There's a particular watch from a major Japanese manufacturer that I've wanted ever since I got into this hobby seriously back in 2013. They've been readily available for years, for cheap and I resisted picking one up just because I felt like I was over-spending early on and put the brakes on my purchases. The prices have steadily trended downwards, but I never did pick one up, thinking they'd always be here. I *like* it, but I'm not sure yet it's a keeper because I can look at it and say "well, I've liked it for years but I've resisted buying it for years and my life is somehow still complete."
> 
> ...


You're such a tease... Can we guess? Was it $88.99?


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Davidka said:


> You're such a tease... Can we guess? Was it $88.99?


Nope, not that one. That's a good one, though, and another stupid good price. I missed that one.

I guess we'll see what it is when it gets here next ~Wednesday ;-)


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

OvrSteer said:


> Nope, not that one. That's a good one, though, and another stupid good price. I missed that one.
> 
> I guess we'll see what it is when it gets here next ~Wednesday ;-)


That was going to be my guess too. :-d Now you have me seriously intrigued.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> Nope, not that one. That's a good one, though, and another stupid good price. I missed that one.
> 
> I guess we'll see what it is when it gets here next ~Wednesday ;-)


I'm not going to stop...


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Negative on the G-shock, although I don't want to oversell this...


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Only watch purchased on BFriday, my first Orient Ray ii...

Amazon warehouse deal, 145$ CAD!

Immediately spent 180$ USD on upgraded bracelet, bezel, sapphire...

*Also, parts are on sale today at LIW, but they weren't on Sunday... 25% off! dammit...

Sooooooo.... this is a dumb hobby. 

Sent from a vague location via Tapatalk


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Too many times I bought a watch and the casesize was different than it was written in the features. 40mm in real is not equal with 37mm as you described. It's a PITA, especially with the lighter coloured dials.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

pr0t0n said:


> Too many times I bought a watch and the casesize was different than it was written in the features. 40mm in real is not equal with 37mm as you described. It's a PITA, especially with the lighter coloured dials.


The fun ones to me are those who include the crown in the case measurement without disclosing that's how they measured it. When it's a brand I know do that, like Casio, the discrepancy usually works in my favor (I like smaller watches, to a point), but if I don't know, I may write off a watch I otherwise like for being too big. Oh well, at least in that case I save some money. :-d


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

watchcrank said:


> The fun ones to me are those who include the crown in the case measurement without disclosing that's how they measured it. When it's a brand I know do that, like Casio, the discrepancy usually works in my favor (I like smaller watches, to a point), but if I don't know, I may write off a watch I otherwise like for being too big. Oh well, at least in that case I save some money. :-d


Yeah, false measurements, measutring with the crown and living in a bigger watches era - You have no idea how many $$ I've kept in my pocket thanks to that .


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

pr0t0n said:


> Too many times I bought a watch and the casesize was different than it was written in the features. 40mm in real is not equal with 37mm as you described. It's a PITA, especially with the lighter coloured dials.


The difference between 37mm and 40mm is much larger in an absolute sense than the difference between 40mm and 43mm, too. At some point for everyone, that measurement becomes critically large and critically small.

Amazon is known for having bad measurements, and that's true for any country version and their affiliate companies, too (Woot, Zappos etc.) A very few brands just give a "size" measurement that includes the crown (Casio being the big violator as noted) instead of the standard of diameter-without-crown. Some brands also measure including any bumps or protrusions on the case (why the Speedmaster Pro is listed at 42mm when it's really a ~40mm watch as they include the crown guard) and some measure at the "most round part", like say 12-6 instead of 9-3 when it's obvious that measurement would give a false impression of size. Some even divide their watches into "size classes" without giving exact measurements. I got a Timex "Waterbury 40mm" of the first generation. 40mm is my absolute do-not-exceed minimum, but I thought it wore very well in person and bought it. I got it home, put calipers on it and it was almost 42mm (much closer to my ideal for a 3-hander.) They call it a 40mm to make it distinct from the 38mm class and the 43mm class, but I guess 41.6mm or whatever was not in line with the simplified branding they wanted. That's a situation where it worked out in my favor ;-)

It's all very confusing when shopping online. In person it's easy to sort everything into "too small, too large, just right" and for any edge cases on the border, you can try them on and see... Online retailers have gotten better, but those measurements are just really important.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

OvrSteer said:


> In person it's easy to sort everything into "too small, too large, just right" and for any edge cases on the border, you can try them on and see... Online retailers have gotten better, but those measurements are just really important.


I'm just glad Starbucks has a more rational system, calling the small cup 'Tall,' and medium = 'Grande,' and large = 'Venti.'
Because small, medium, large is just so... "conservative."
Real nice.

I only hope they add on bigger sizes, and call them names like 'Buffalonio' and 'MOAB', 
... or their equivalent in Italian, since we cannot drink coffee without pretentiousness.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I'm just glad Starbucks has a more rational system, calling the small cup 'Tall,' and medium = 'Grande,' and large = 'Venti.'
> Because small, medium, large is just so... "conservative."
> Real nice.
> 
> ...


I'm about to break your heart, then. The "Trenta" exists.

Extra-double-annoying, the Venti and Trenta are just 20 and 30 'murican ounces, but using sophisticated Italian number-words so that we can collectively avoid learning Metric for one more year.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

o|:-x:-|o|:-x:-|

I can't stand it.
I accept that language changes, as a river changes its course over time, but it really gets my goat when people mess with language artificially like that.
Let me not get into pronouns.



OvrSteer said:


> I'm about to break your heart, then. The "Trenta" exists.
> 
> Extra-double-annoying, the Venti and Trenta are just 20 and 30 'murican ounces, but using sophisticated Italian number-words so that we can collectively avoid learning Metric for one more year.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> o|:-x:-|o|:-x:-|
> 
> I can't stand it.
> I accept that language changes, as a river changes its course over time, but it really gets my goat when people mess with language artificially like that.
> Let me not get into pronouns.


Whan that Aprille with his shoures soote	
The droghte of Marche hath perced to the roote,	
And bathed every veyne in swich licour,	
Of which vertu engendred is the flour;	
Whan Zephirus eek with his swete breeth
Inspired hath in every holt and heeth	
The tendre croppes, and the yonge sonne	
Hath in the Ram his halfe cours y-ronne,	
And smale fowles maken melodye,	
That slepen al the night with open ye,
(So priketh hem nature in hir corages: 
Than longen folk to goon on pilgrimages,	
And palmers for to seken straunge strondes,	
To ferne halwes, couthe in sondry londes;	
And specially, from every shires ende 
Of Engelond, to Caunterbury they wende.

I'd pull out a perfectly cromulent Anglo-Saxon/Old English example, but it's probably not fair given that the Norman invasion changed English radically, replacing large swathes of vocabulary with the French equivalent, possibly even undergoing creolization with Old French and Old English as its constituent 'parent' languages. I don't fully subscribe to that theory ;-)


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

My true confession is that I like reading Chronopolis' posts.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> My true confession is that I like reading Chronopolis' posts.


Yeh, gotta 'fess-up to that too......


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Davidka said:


> I'm not going to stop...


Well, you asked for it. Literally.

I'm not sure you're adequately prepared, but here goes.









Citizen AR 2.0, ref. AW1150-07E. It's part of the "Drive" series from Citizen, introduced in 2012. Some new variants dropped this year, but the black and blue versions are the O.G.

It's just a nice watch that delivers a lot at its regular street price, and at $69.99 it was a %@&ing steal. Multi-level dial with a pseudo-cotes de Geneve striping that changes with the light, applied polished indices (lumed every other one), 2-part case and signed crown, buttery fitted leather with a pattern evocative of vented straps... and definitely doesn't look like something straight outta 1967.

The only slightly problematic thing I'm finding is that the high polish makes it hard to take pictures. This one might be a good one for Chronopolis, in case he wants to slide some berries and twigs into the shot.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> Well, you asked for it. Literally.
> 
> I'm not sure you're adequately prepared, but here goes.
> 
> ...


Nice and quite a surprise. Surprisingly nice.

As for the problem of taking a decent photo, you maybe should consider this:

US $10.35 46%OFF | Mini Folding Lightbox Photography Photo Studio Softbox 2 Panel LED Light Soft Box Photo Background Kit Light box for DSLR Camera
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/BGx6bDMG

I sure like mine...


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I should post this on AudioKarma. But I haven't been there in a while. So.....

I own a pretty decent two channel stereo. Not Rolex, Maybe Oris or Longines.

We had Thanksgiving at our house last Thursday.
I dusted, used my new Cyber Clean on the stereo. (It worked.)
We had a couple kids at the house.
Wife's out. Figured I'd put on some Coltrane.
I am in the habit of turning the big knob on the right to zero before I push play.
A few minutes ago, I didn't. I don't know why.
Apparently, for whatever reason, the volume was set to WFO.
Giant Steps came on at MAX.
I was already on the couch. 
It scared the $%#! out of me.
It terrified the dog. And she isn't scared of much.
I'm still shaking a little.

Doesn't seem like any damage done. Focals still sound fine. 
But it sure got my attention.

Oh yeah. Pictures....


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Every new microbrand watch being introduced here is kowtowing to the loud, complaining, pencil-wristed.

I'm not asking for 50mm Invictas or Androids, but I can't (or am not) wearing a 37mm, 38mm or diver/sport watch under 40mm.

Thanks a lot. No, really, whine more.

(Yes, I do see the irony in me whining about your whining.)


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

Yay for pencil power! 😉

Now if only Seiko would get on board...


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Every new microbrand watch being introduced here is kowtowing to the loud, complaining, pencil-wristed.
> 
> I'm not asking for 50mm Invictas or Androids, but I can't (or am not) wearing a 37mm, 38mm or diver/sport watch under 40mm.
> 
> ...


Did you hop aboard the pendulum late? Because it was swinging entirely the opposite direction for a decade or more. The good news for you? Many of those large watches the major players can no longer sell are popping up at great prices on the gray market, often at better prices than the micros.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

watchcrank said:


> Did you hop aboard the pendulum late? Because it was swinging entirely the opposite direction for a decade or more. The good news for you? Many of those large watches the major players can no longer sell are popping up at great prices on the gray market, often at better prices than the micros.


"Those large watches?" I just want 40 or 42mm!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> "Those large watches?" I just want 40 or 42mm!


I do see tons of 42s on the gray market sites these days. Lots of 40s too. Good pickings to be had.

I do sympathize, for in times past all I wanted was 38 to 40, and they were thin on the ground for many years and still are to a degree. Sucks to find a watch you like in a size you don't.


----------



## Stivo (Oct 3, 2019)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Every new microbrand watch being introduced here is kowtowing to the loud, complaining, pencil-wristed.
> 
> I'm not asking for 50mm Invictas or Androids, but I can't (or am not) wearing a 37mm, 38mm or diver/sport watch under 40mm.
> 
> ...


Please just stop your whining about my whining about your whining about my whining about your whining about my whining about your whining about my whining about your whining. It's enough already.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> My true confession is that I like reading Chronopolis' posts.


That's the only thing that keeps me coming back to these parts lately. I beat the watch addiction years ago (or traded it for other addictions, there was a camera phase, the audio phase is still ongoing...)


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> "Those large watches?" I just want 40 or 42mm!


I will accept 40-42mm as "medium." I will never accept 40-42mm as "large."

Smaller watches are ruining watch enthusiasm for me as the micros get a little too on-board. There are plenty of reasonably sized big name brands, and luxury brands are going larger and smaller simultaneously, but not micros and smaller, interesting brands.

I confess that when I see an article about a watch, the first thing I do is skim the article for numbers. A lot of times I see the number 38 referenced and immediately flinch or groan... only to realize they're quoting the power reserve and not the case size.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

OvrSteer said:


> I will accept 40-42mm as "medium." I will never accept 40-42mm as "large."
> 
> Smaller watches are ruining watch enthusiasm for me as the micros get a little too on-board. There are plenty of reasonably sized big name brands, and luxury brands are going larger and smaller simultaneously, but not micros and smaller, interesting brands.
> 
> I confess that when I see an article about a watch, the first thing I do is skim the article for numbers. A lot of times I see the number 38 referenced and immediately flinch or groan... only to realize they're quoting the power reserve and not the case size.


Why can't we just let the numbers self-identify as small, medium, or large, however they want us to see them?


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm flattered but I don't swing that way :-d


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I recently fixed a couple of watches for a friend. One was an old Tag Chrono that he's had forever and the other was a fairly new Tissot Chrono where the battery had died. 

The Tag was loaded up with at least 25 years of gunk. He wore that watch everyday, everywhere until the bracelet broke. The chrono hands were out of alignment and the bezel wouldn't rotate. HE does not know how he broke the bracelet. After a lot of scrubbing with some mild soap, warm water, and a toothbrush I was finally able to get the bezel to rotate and I removed the broken bracelet. I even zeroed out the chrono hands and set the correct date and time. To top it off I installed a nice new Hadley Roma water resistant leather strap. 

His Tissot was easier since it was dead but newer and not dirty. I popped off the caseback swapped out the battery and reset the date, time, and the chrono hands. The leather band on that watch was nasty and cracked and basically destroyed. I installed another new Hadley Roma leather band on that one as well that matched the color of the original. 

The next time our kids hung out I took the watches back over to his house. He was impressed and offered to pay for the bands (he bought the battery I told him to for his Tissot). I refused payment since I wanted to work on the watches and he treats our daughter like one of his own. 

I asked him if he used the chrono functions on his watched a lot. He said he hardly ever used them. He just likes the way they look. (eye roll)

He immediately put the Tag on his wrist. As he did, I cringed as I watched him completely bend the leather strap all the way back on to itself to to insert the tang into a hole on the strap. I said out loud "Oh, that explains it.". He looked at me puzzled and asked "What?" I replied with, "Now I know why your leather band was destroyed." I left it at that and didn't dare try to explain to him how to put on a watch without bending the leather strap back the way he does.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

101 days until F1 starts up again in Melbourne Australia for the first race. I'm already going to withdrawl.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

OK, nothing new for this thread, but this is a first for me...

I just realized that I forgot to put on my watch this morning. I had that panicked feeling where I couldn't stop thinking about my naked wrist.

So I went into my (work desk) drawer, found the watch head for my old favorite daily wearer, but it didn't have a strap. But I also found a box of straps, and one the right size. And I found the tools to put the strap onto the watch.

The entire event from realization to resolution was only about 5 minutes.

Hi, my name is John, and I'm a WIS-a-holic.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

jisham said:


> Hi, my name is John, and I'm a WIS-a-holic.


All this time, I thought your name was Jis (pronounced like 'jizz') Ham... like Jon Hamm, the famous 'Madmen' actor, but with one 'm' less.

Sigh.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Davidka said:


> ...
> As for the problem of taking a decent photo, you maybe should consider this:
> 
> US $10.35 46%OFF | Mini Folding Lightbox Photography Photo Studio Softbox 2 Panel LED Light Soft Box Photo Background Kit Light box for DSLR Camera
> ...


I'm prone to buying interesting, inexpensive tools that I'll probably only use a few times a year, frequently based on a post by some random WIS who found it useful.
Trigger pulled....


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> All this time, I thought your name was Jis (pronounced like 'jizz') Ham... like Jon Hamm, the famous 'Madmen' actor, but with one 'm' less.
> 
> Sigh.


Am I the only one creeped out by chronopolis mentioning me and jizz in the same sentence? ;-)


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

jisham said:


> Am I the only one creeped out by chronopolis mentioning me and jizz in the same sentence? ;-)


We've gotten used to it around here. We just kind of let him do his thing.

lol


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> All this time, I thought your name was Jis (pronounced like 'jizz') Ham... like Jon Hamm, the famous 'Madmen' actor, but with one 'm' less.
> 
> Sigh.


jisham appeared during the woke-pig days, so I've always thought it was Jiz Ham, not to be confused with Ham Jiz, and much easier to say than Copulating Bacon.

So when he writes "I'm a Wis-a-holic" I read it as "I'm a Wizz-a-holic" -
this is confusing since it takes him out of the skinny-jeans demographic and dumps him in the prostrate-to-your-prostate crowd.

... 
Now I'm going to go listen to some Bill Withers and try to understand the lyrics of "Jis the 2 of Us"....


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

The universe is getting out of balance again —! Danger Zone !— All watches with California dials and mixed Arabic/Roman to the pyre at once or we are all doomed to visual nightmares for eternity.......................


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

The universe is getting out of balance again —! Danger Zone !— All watches with California dials and mixed Arabic/Roman to the pyre at once or we are all doomed to visual nightmares for eternity.......................


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

Not being an international traveler I finally found a use for 1 of the multiple time zones on my Gshocks........ Beijing time ! Now I know when it is aappropriate time to complain to Aliex vendors as to where the hell my stuff is!


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

OvrSteer said:


> WorthTheWrist said:
> 
> 
> > "Those large watches?" I just want 40 or 42mm!
> ...


 Thank you! 
And 38 39mm pilots ......wtf I thought the whole concept of a pilot was the immediate legibility of the dial! The bigger the better


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

Too many watch designers forget that the primal reason for a watch is to actually be able to easily tell the time. That, and some of the ‘designs’ are full-on hideous looking.


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

Double Post


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Gavinr said:


> Thank you!
> And 38 39mm pilots ......wtf I thought the whole concept of a pilot was the immediate legibility of the dial! The bigger the better


No, THANK YOU.

If you're wearing a ~38mm pilot, you need to have a ~6" wrist, and wear non-pilot watches ~34-36mm on average... Pilots should be medium-to-large in a relative and absolute sense, although some (cough, Laco, cough) do a bad job with the lugs conforming to your wrist to allow you to wear large watches. I'm wearing a 42mm pilot today and it could be bigger (and is not my largest pilot.)

I have never been able to wrap my brain around the SNK809 being _so_ popular. I have 100% met dudes who can pull those 37mm pilot watches off and they look good on them. It was a fantastic watch for one guy I worked with on occasion. That said, this dude was also about 5'1"/155cm tall... Another co-worker, an actual pilot fwiw, typically wears a 47mm pilot's watch with a ~7" wrist.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Confessions?


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

cayabo said:


> Confessions?
> 
> View attachment 14696743


Alright, alright....my confession is that my last post about case size was just trolling?


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

I wore my G-shock 5610 for a full week*. 

Things were kinda hectic last week and I needed tough, alarm and auto light. I did spend a couple of minutes a couple of times in front of the watch box before going out of the house, but ended up with the same one every time.
Makes me feeling less guilty for buying a GWB5600 on Black Friday. Too bad it didn't arrive yet, I'm leaving on a well needed vacation and was hoping to take the new square with me but seems I'll have to wait an extra week...

*I finally changed it yesterday.


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Davidka said:


> I wore my G-shock 5610 for a full week*.
> 
> Things were kinda hectic last week and I needed tough, alarm and auto light. I did spend a couple of minutes a couple of times in front of the watch box before going out of the house, but ended up with the same one every time.
> Makes me feeling less guilty for buying a GWB5600 on Black Friday. Too bad it didn't arrive yet, I'm leaving on a well needed vacation and was hoping to take the new square with me but seems I'll have to wait an extra week...
> ...


The point of being a WIS is to always have the right watch for the circumstance. If that's the same several days in a row, ain't nothin' wrong with that.

And I regard the GWM5610 as the ideal digital watch, so there's that.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I confess to wondering why there isn’t more handwound mechanical movements used by independent brands... 

When I search, all I find are Hamiltons... sino-brands.. and ridiculously spendy fancy pants stuff that I’ll never have the samolians to entertain..

I’d bloody love a 40mm, hand wound Sinn(ish) homage with 50-100 m h2o repellent case... 


Sent from a vague location via Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I hate butterfly clasps. I find them to be a pain in the ......

Oh, and changing the battery on a Ronda 5030D is a giant pain in the....

Honestly! Who uses a screw that small?! I had to file down one of my micro screw drivers just to remove the screw holding the battery in place.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Rocat said:


> I hate butterfly clasps. I find them to be a pain in the ......
> 
> Oh, and changing the battery on a Ronda 5030D is a giant pain in the....
> 
> Honestly! Who uses a screw that small?! I had to file down one of my micro screw drivers just to remove the screw holding the battery in place.


I have a currently non-functional 5040.B because the screws are too small. I bought smaller screwdrivers and they still weren't small enough.

I'm about to admit defeat and take it in. The Swiss pull this crap with their chrono movements all the time. ETA does it too.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

OvrSteer said:


> I have a currently non-functional 5040.B because the screws are too small. I bought smaller screwdrivers and they still weren't small enough.
> 
> I'm about to admit defeat and take it in. The Swiss pull this crap with their chrono movements all the time. ETA does it too.


It was my friends watch. To top it off, even after doing my best not to loose the screw. It went flying off somewhere. I looked for 20 minutes and could not find it. I used every precaution except doing this work inside a 1 gallon Ziploc bag. Luckily the retaining ring has a battery cover. Well that, and I used some non-conductive material between the retainer ring and the top of the battery. My friend will never know because in two years I'll be the one to change it again. lol


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Confession: every Seiko, that went through my hands - I had issues with, design wise. 

Please Someone show me a Seiko that I like. 

I really like the sla017 - but after looking at it for a while: too boring dial.

I somehow like the captn willard - but that seconds hand is awful. 

Speaking of Seiko hands, they combine everything I hate about hands: rocket/arrow hands (on E V E R Y decent Automatik diver!! And on every of the s5 re-issues) on the divers and dauphine hands on the Grand Seikos. Isn’t there a nice Seiko with nice hands?! Somewhere?! I don’t want to mod!

By the way, is there a decent Willard Hommage just to try the case shape?


Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Confession: every Seiko, that went through my hands - I had issues with, design wise.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


>


Well, you know, i never said It's true for you too. Maybe that's why I posted it in the confessions thread and did not open a new thread about it.

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sigh.... I think this thread might finally be dead.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

That moment when you assemble a new watch, and realize that you didn't buy an insert....










Confession: DAMMIT!

Sent from a vague location via Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Watch related confession: it is now in my signature.


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

I am now afraid to post pics on "collection " threads for fear my spouse will use it as evidence that a watch was or wasn't in my watch box all allong.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I like GMT watches, but almost never have use for the second time zone. So my GMT hand is on ... GMT time. For no particular reason.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I can’t find one of my oldest watches. It’s somewhere in my house.

It has a gouged crystal, and I want to attempt to replace it myself.. 

It’s a Bulova Marine Star that I bought at retail about 11 years ago and then wore the heck out of for about 8 years. It’s the one I was wearing when I started to discover the whole wide world, of this cash sucking watch hobby... 


Sent from a vague location via Tapatalk


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

captainmorbid said:


> I can't find one of my oldest watches. It's somewhere in my house.
> 
> It has a gouged crystal, and I want to attempt to replace it myself..
> 
> ...


captainmorbid, age is a wonderful thing, I lose things all the time, only to find most of them a few months or a few years later, lol. Good luck, that is a beautiful timepiece!, judg69


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I am dancing with impatience because I'm getting two KS watches somewhere around now. Although I've not seen any shipping notification (what's up with that?) I am also busily trying to anticipate how to get it without my wife noticing. She thinks I already have enough watches and rolls her eyes when she (rarely) notices that I have something new. 

Perhaps I'll have to man up and admit that I have new watches incoming.


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

When you flip a watch for a very healthy $250 profit, and then notices the dude that bought it off you it trying to flip it again, but is waaaay overpriced for the market of that model. That's when I grab a beer, sit back, and enjoy my accomplishment. Does that make me evil?


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> I am dancing with impatience because I'm getting two KS watches somewhere around now. Although I've not seen any shipping notification (what's up with that?) I am also busily trying to anticipate how to get it without my wife noticing. She thinks I already have enough watches and rolls her eyes when she (rarely) notices that I have something new.
> 
> Perhaps I'll have to man up and admit that I have new watches incoming.


She: Is that a new watch?
Me: No, I've had this for weeks!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I sit here in my home while browsing WUS and listening to the fireworks shooting off. Each time I hear a large boom, I think to myself that cost about as much as an Uncle Seiko Strap. Then I hear a continuous barrage of explosions and think, that cost about as much as a Seiko Turtle.

Oh, and I sold off 5 watches today.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Seeing "+4% Paypal" or "net to me" makes me automatically close the post and mark it off the list. I don't care what you're selling at that point. Or what you're selling it for...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

So happy New year WIS! Do you feel old?

No?

OKAY


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

You're depressing me, my man.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I decided to sell one of my watches today. I took it out of the watch box, went outside to take some pictures and the weather had taken a turn to overcast and rainy. I tried taking pictures inside but they turned out so poor that I will have to wait until this weekend to get some sunny outdoor shots.


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

Rocat said:


> I decided to sell one of my watches today. I took it out of the watch box, went outside to take some pictures and the weather had taken a turn to overcast and rainy. I tried taking pictures inside but they turned out so poor that I will have to wait until this weekend to get some sunny outdoor shots.


That's an omen, Rocat. Keep the watch!, judg69


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

Rocat said:


> I decided to sell one of my watches today. I took it out of the watch box, went outside to take some pictures and the weather had taken a turn to overcast and rainy. I tried taking pictures inside but they turned out so poor that I will have to wait until this weekend to get some sunny outdoor shots.


That's an omen, Rocat. Keep the watch!, judg69


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Rocat said:


> I decided to sell one of my watches today. I took it out of the watch box, went outside to take some pictures and the weather had taken a turn to overcast and rainy. I tried taking pictures inside but they turned out so poor that I will have to wait until this weekend to get some sunny outdoor shots.


I've said it before and I'll say it once more:
https://a.aliexpress.com/BigryVSu


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I get paranoid about QR watch straps. I keep on thinking that they will somehow slip and part from the watch case and cause the watch to fall on the ground or worse. I still remember that horror story about someone dropping a Rolex in Lake Michigan. 

So I've started exploratory surgery, nipping QR spring bars and replacing them with Marathon shoulder less. Of course that only works with drilled lugs. 

But my mind is much easier these days.


----------



## StanleyInquisition (Dec 22, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I like GMT watches, but almost never have use for the second time zone. So my GMT hand is on ... GMT time. For no particular reason.


If anyone asks, you can say it's so that you know the time for London financial markets since you have some "investments" in the UK.


----------



## peter0 (Mar 11, 2013)

My journey for acquiring a rolex watch has ended, when Rolex announced a new price list. I ended up buying Breitling and Panerai


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

peter0 said:


> My journey for acquiring a rolex watch has ended, when Rolex announced a new price list. I ended up buying Breitling and Panerai


F2 is leaking into F71 again.


----------



## peter0 (Mar 11, 2013)

OvrSteer said:


> F2 is leaking into F71 again.


Sorry, it was stronger than me :-x


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Having recently downsized my collection and declaring to myself that I've finally got this watch thing out of my system, I'm wondering if I should sell my SARB033 to part-finance a Sinn 556 i b (blue dial) - and wondering if I'll regret it.

Also wondering why I can't break the 'bloat-purge -bloat again' cycle.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Anglo Irish said:


> Also wondering why I can't break the 'bloat-purge -bloat again' cycle.


You need to take some mental roughage and start discharging watches, otherwise you'll end up being terminally constipated.


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

I dunno about you purgers but I've never actually sold a watch. I've got at least a dozen that I should shift...

One half-arsed ad is as far as I have gotten. I'd say the amount of time and effort spent posting about my downsizing would total in the 5+hours, with about five minutes devoted to the one crappy listing that I did do.


----------



## karabiner159 (Sep 14, 2017)

yokied said:


> I dunno about you purgers but I've never actually sold a watch. I've got at least a dozen that I should shift...
> 
> One half-arsed ad is as far as I have gotten. I'd say the amount of time and effort spent posting about my downsizing would total in the 5+hours, with about five minutes devoted to the one crappy listing that I did do.


I've been procrastinating selling a few of mine for months. Best thing is just to get started.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

yokied said:


> I dunno about you purgers but I've never actually sold a watch. I've got at least a dozen that I should shift...
> 
> One half-arsed ad is as far as I have gotten. I'd say the amount of time and effort spent posting about my downsizing would total in the 5+hours, with about five minutes devoted to the one crappy listing that I did do.


+1

I just have to take pictures during the daylight, download them, write few words about the watch and... Oh, look - a penny!

Got distracted, what I was thinking about..?


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Too many watches, not enough time..........


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Use the Blocking function not so much to block folks, but to remind me that this poster is a fellow ding-a-ling and to take what they post with several grains of salt.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

yankeexpress said:


> Use the Blocking function not so much to block folks, but to remind me that this poster is a fellow ding-a-ling and to take what they post with several grains of salt.


Just left the Public forum thinking the same thing.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Use the Blocking function not so much to block folks, but to remind me that this poster is a fellow ding-a-ling and to take what they post with several grains of salt.


LOL! I'm guessing you have to make an extra click to read this. :-d


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

I fluctuate between "I'm going to spend $5000 on THIS WATCH" to "I'm never buying anything over $1000 ever again". Sometimes a few times per day.

I really want either a Grand Seiko or maybe even a Rolex next. But when it comes down to it, is a watch worth that? No. Then again..... ugh.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

jkpa said:


> I fluctuate between "I'm going to spend $5000 on THIS WATCH" to "I'm never buying anything over $1000 ever again". Sometimes a few times per day.
> 
> I really want either a Grand Seiko or maybe even a Rolex next. But when it comes down to it, is a watch worth that? No. Then again..... ugh.


You just described my life. I try to keep from polluting the forum with it, but my watch friends hear this from me incessantly. :-d


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

That's it, there's nothing left to confess. Someone call the Watch Pope so they can shutdown the Watch Catholic Church.

True Confession: I hate Ebay, mainly bacause I send too much time on there looking at watches I'll never buy.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

My true confession is that I'm happy that the True Confessions thread is back.

My confession of the day is that I look at eBay and marvel that people are overpaying for _*that *_watch when they could get it new and for less elsewhere.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

yokied said:


> I dunno about you purgers but I've never actually sold a watch. I've got at least a dozen that I should shift...
> 
> One half-arsed ad is as far as I have gotten. I'd say the amount of time and effort spent posting about my downsizing would total in the 5+hours, with about five minutes devoted to the one crappy listing that I did do.


Guilty!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Way to much depressing news about the virus and the economy. Everything seems to have turned political. I'm retreating to Amazon Prime and reliving happier times with some binge watching of Magnum P.I with Tom Selleck. The "real' Magnum P.I. not the reboot for those too young to know.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

This is day one of a minimum two week school hiatus due to "The Virus". My son has been playing online games all day on his laptop. A short while ago I hear a very loud "thud" from upstairs. To which I yell upstairs, "What was that?!" He responds, "I dropped my mouse.". 

Yeah right. 

Twenty minutes later he comes to me and says his laptop will not boot up. I asked him "What did you do?" and he told me he got mad and slammed his fist down on the keyboard. Now nothing works to which I reply "I suppose not.". Duh, Idiot. 

I told him whatever the cost to repair it will come out of his pocket. Luckily for me I have a Best Buy protection plan for it which should cover the repair. 

Unlucky for him as he now has no laptop to use for the next two weeks at a minimum while school is on mandatory lockout. Who knows how Best Buy will be affected by "The Virus" and who knows when he will get his laptop back. Shame too, since it is a nice upgraded HP Omen Gaming laptop. 

His lesson has been learned. Now he has to pay the price for that lesson.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

You know you're failing any attempt in self control when you realize you have two watches incoming and are researching watch boxes to accommodate the number of watches you anticipate.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

My real concern with Covid-19 is this: 

Sellers or buyers market for used watches?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

cayabo said:


> My real concern with Covid-19 is this:
> 
> Sellers or buyers market for used watches?


Buyers Market.

Everyone will think people are offloading watches to afford black market prices of TP and Lysol. Or to stock up on money for the impending recession that half the country thinks is coming.

That. And every Buyer will leave the said purchased watch in the box for days on the off chance the Seller has "The Virus" to give it time to die off before opening the box.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Rocat said:


> This is day one of a minimum two week school hiatus due to "The Virus". My son has been playing online games all day on his laptop. A short while ago I hear a very loud "thud" from upstairs. To which I yell upstairs, "What was that?!" He responds, "I dropped my mouse.".
> 
> Yeah right.
> 
> ...


I took my son to Best Buy this afternoon to drop off the broken laptop. I told him to explain exactly what he did to the laptop so the Technician would have a better understanding of what damage was done. I let him handle the situation with the Tech.

When he was done I asked him what he said the Tech. My son told me he said these exact words to the Tech, "I damaged my laptop in a way that would not wish not go into detail about. Suffice it to say, I damaged it very badly."

The Tech told him it might be ready in 7 days. Might be.


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

Rocat said:


> I took my son to Best Buy this afternoon to drop off the broken laptop. I told him to explain exactly what he did to the laptop so the Technician would have a better understanding of what damage was done. I let him handle the situation with the Tech.
> 
> When he was done I asked him what he said the Tech. My son told me he said these exact words to the Tech, "I damaged my laptop in a way that would not wish not go into detail about. Suffice it to say, I damaged it very badly."
> 
> The Tech told him it might be ready in 7 days. Might be.


Your boy has a future in politics! judg69


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Working from home has it's advantages and disadvantages. I'm not sure which it has more of. But I've changed my watch three times already. And it's not even dark.

Watch I woke up in.
"Work" watch.
Walk the dog watch.
Cocktail hour watch.

I'm pretty sure the watch I have on will work fine for cooking dinner (dive bezel.) But, I may or may not have to change it for TV. Depends what's on.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

judg69 said:


> Your boy has a future in politics! judg69


I think he's going to be a Lawyer. Every time I tell him to do something he spends 10 minutes telling me how he can't do it because when he was younger I wouldn't allow him to do it.

His favorite reply is, "Dad. I'm just using your logic against you. I'm younger than you and smarter. The classes you took in High School I took in Middle School. That proves I'm smarter than you. I always tell him, "We'll see who is smarter. I'll leave you my watches in my Will. But I will leave all the money I have plus what I will inherit from your Grand Parents to your younger sister. And you know something, she doesn't share.". He usually walks away mumbling "That's not fair!"

I love messing with my teenage son.

He really is very smart but boy sometimes I wonder. I watched him one day use the wrong side of butter knife to spread Peanut Butter on a sandwich. It was like he was putting the Peanut butter on upside down on the bread. I stood and and just shook my head.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

double post


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Rocat said:


> I think he's going to be a Lawyer. Every time I tell him to do something he spends 10 minutes telling me how he can't do it because when he was younger I wouldn't allow him to do it.
> 
> His favorite reply is, "Dad. I'm just using your logic against you. I'm younger than you and smarter. The classes you took in High School I took in Middle School. That proves I'm smarter than you. I always tell him, "We'll see who is smarter. I'll leave you my watches in my Will. But I will leave all the money I have plus what I will inherit from your Grand Parents to your younger sister. And you know something, she doesn't share.". He usually walks away mumbling "That's not fair!"
> 
> ...


Ahhhh, parenthood. My daughter thought I was really smart and cool...until I gave her car keys...


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Back to more mundane confessions, I've been wearing my new manual wind Kontiki homage lately, and every now and then, I see that it's stopped. I don't always remember to wind my watch every day, because I mostly wear autos. I'm getting better, though.


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

I dont like any Seiko I've ever seen, not one. GS included. 

NATOs are crap.

I'll wear leather on a diver.

I dont like Rolex for the single fact that every idiot and their mother know the name.

Anything under 40mm is too small, yes even your vintage pieces.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

^ well, I guess we can just close the thread now! There’s obviously nothing left to confess.

I confess that since I stopped going out every morning, I have gotten lazy about what watch I wear. I am wearing my quartz tickers much more often than I normally would. My weekend beaters are now daily drivers.

Guess I should sell off some of my unnecessary mechanicals?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

I didn't go through the thread yet but I imagine this confession may just be the single one that gets a member banned,or even mobbed & burned at the stake but here goes..
I am so ABSOLUTELY GOBSMACKED by the new Bond watch that I will even consider buying a,....,a FAKE..There I said it.I could never afford a $10,000.00 watch,& that's MSRP,cause it's a Bond it will sell out fast & the price go up up up.By the time I might be able to afford it will be $12,500.00 minimum..Even if I did save that much $ I would buy Harbeth M40.2 Anniversary stereo speakers before a watch.
Forgive me but I'm off to Google to search Bond Seamaster F***ES...
Disclaimer:I do not care that this is a Bond watch,or even an Omega Seamaster.It is simply the most perfect Old Radium No Date watch I've ever seen(well it could lose the HEV crown & gain PVD finish).


----------



## Dennis Parris (Oct 30, 2018)

I sometimes catch myself staring at my watch when I'm hanging out with friends, and feel embarrassed. 

I prefer manual wind to automatic. 

I don't like the Submariner. 

I love Tina Turner's song "We Don't Need Another Hero" from Beyond Thunderdome. 

If I were rich I'd open a free restaurant. Everyone eats for free, no questions asked.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Dennis Parris said:


> I sometimes catch myself staring at my watch when I'm hanging out with friends, and feel embarrassed....
> .... If I were rich I'd open a free restaurant. Everyone eats for free, no questions asked.


You could hang out in public, staring at your watch. When people ask you what time it is, tell 'em. Free.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

I can't stop buying quartz. Four out of the last five watches I've picked up have quartz movements, and while I'm very happy with my choices (Seiko Grand Quartz 4843-8010, two Shinolas at an *extremely steep* discount, and a Zodiac Grandrally) I can't help but feel like my collection is moving backwards.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Being home all day, I’ve been getting distracted and change watches 4 to 6 times a day


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

3-1-1 said:


> Being home all day, I've been getting distracted and change watches 4 to 6 times a day


That was me Monday and Tuesday. I've settled into this one.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Sometimes, reading my old posts in zombie threads makes me feel smart and wise.
Sometimes, it's like looking at old pictures of your self in a stylish suit.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Even after several years of WIS-dom, and now resizing bracelets and changing them out like a (semi-) pro ... I still don't have the confidence to take a caseback off one of my watches. Say, to change a battery on a quartz. I have a "watch dude" who does it, usually for $8 or $10 a watch. For that, I don't get unsightly scratches on the backs of my watches. 

Still, if I could get over this, I could save myself a bunch of money, as I have a ton of watches, including quartzes, and probably have four to six right now not running that need a battery change.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Dennis Parris said:


> If I were rich I'd open a free restaurant. Everyone eats for free, no questions asked.


I hear Jon Bon Jovi does that.
Donations optional, but meals are free to all.
If true, cool thing to do on his part, even if I can't stand his music.

If had billions, I wouldn't mess with vaccines and shieeh; I'd offer to build some decent, insulated homes for all our Native American folks who need em, and make sure they had access to clean water too. Right in our own backyard.

PS: Oops, forget to make a confession:
I stopped buying TP. I can't stand the whole BS.
Now I just don't wipe at all. 
Or, if really necessary, I might just use my left hand fingers, and then 
rinse them along the rim of the toilet, when I flush.

I mean, who's gonna know, right? :-!


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Even after several years of WIS-dom, and now resizing bracelets and changing them out like a (semi-) pro ... I still don't have the confidence to take a caseback off one of my watches. Say, to change a battery on a quartz. I have a "watch dude" who does it, usually for $8 or $10 a watch. For that, I don't get unsightly scratches on the backs of my watches.
> 
> Still, if I could get over this, I could save myself a bunch of money, as I have a ton of watches, including quartzes, and probably have four to six right now not running that need a battery change.


Just practice on a cheapo. I only take 200m wr watches to the "watch guy" or watches with screws and not screw down (after I screwed up a screw on a G-shock one time).


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I wonder why there aren’t more H link bracelets out there. I like em.


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

True confessions, where have you been? I confess I bought an Aquatico watch for grins and giggles. That's what I get for watch surfing while inebriated.


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

There are two things I gave up during the semi lock down; drinking and looking at watch auctions, good for your health and your wallet. Who would have thought‽


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Wearing my watches in rotation has given me a much better idea of what watches I want to keep and what I want to shift. 

One problem though is that the market's very bad right now. Bad time to shift watches IMO.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Being an expendable er essential worker has a weird side effect as far as time in general is concerned. My days are shooting by!

Also related, people still drive like assholes.


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Ten-Ten said:


> Sometimes, reading my old posts in zombie threads makes me feel smart and wise.
> Sometimes, it's like looking at old pictures of your self in a stylish suit.


When did those go out of style?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Last week I ordered a Seiko SRPD27. The next day I ordered a SBBN031 from Gnomon. I feel I'm on the slippery slope of buying too many watches. 

OT confession:

Hair Salons opened up today for the first time in months. My wife came running into the room, jumping up and down hooping and hollering and yelling "I got them in! I got them in!". She said she logged on 5 minutes before the opened they website to appointments and kept refreshing the site. Withing twenty seconds she had one kid with appointment and the wait tine was 136 minutes. Then the next one was set up a few seconds later with a wait time of 179 minutes. Then the site stated "walk in's only". 

I laughed and said, "It sounds like you were trying to order a Helm Watch.".


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Don't get me started on Helm watches. I see plenty of threads elsewhere for that.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Currently struggling with this dilemma: Post about the "perhaps vanished from the possibility of purchase, but maybe not yet" watch in the hopes that someone helps me locate it.

Or, Post about the "perhaps vanished from the possibility of purchase, but maybe not yet" watch, and have others become interested in it and further frustrate my efforts.

Actually, I have two watches I'm in this dilemma on at the moment. So far staying with "ain't tellin', you jackals."


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

dfwcowboy said:


> When did those go out of style?


Double knit polyester is too durable to got out of style or decompose.

We used to refer to these fashion, um, articles, as a Seizure Lute back in the day.

Here's a watch pic since this is a watch forum:


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I'd rather have a lumed second hand than a lumed bezel.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

I must confess that my battle with impatience continues.

Last Friday, as we were loading up for our first visit to the cottage since last year, my less than week old Orient Ray II caught on a backpack strap. Being slightly irritable and impatient I forced the situation, bending a spring bar and sending the Ray flying onto the blacktop about four feet away.

Switched to the trusty SNK803 for the weekend and left the Ray to wind down. Before the fall it was surprisingly accurate, no formal timing or anything but it seemed to stay within a few seconds of setting for a couple/few days. After the fall it was losing nearly two minutes a day.

So to help instill a bit of patience I've been regulating it. Tweaked it yesterday and got it down to about -25 seconds. Second tweak this morning. 

In case you were wondering about the case, it's got a little scuff that you'd have to look for to find. Great first battle scar.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Absolute truth. I am thinking more about RC flying than watches.

I want this!


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

I hadn't joined WPAC or anything, but since my last significant watch purchase in November I told my wife it'd be one in one out from then on. Still had two pre-orders due at that point which weren't part of the equation.

A small failure after of that with an inexpensive used Citizen. Then along comes lockdown induced boredom, combined with the two pre-orders now being shipped but stuck in transit limbo, resulting in additional 4 watches being purchased, with no attempted sales.

So 6 watches due to be delivered in the next month or so. 

Hoping that my better half will be getting the kids out of the house a lot with lockdown restrictions being eased so I can take delivery unobserved! 🙄


----------



## RickHoliday (May 26, 2018)

I bought this from the Bay, not with the intent to wear it much, but it really bothered me that it was out in the wild without a good home....


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

A friend in his forties told me he doesn't like wearing watches and, a few years ago, actually lost the last one he had within a couple weeks of owning it. It was a gift from his parents.

He didn't remember much about it, but I pressed him for details, and reckoned it was a $7,000 JLC. He was mildly surprised at the cost but mostly shrugged it off.

Confession: I let him live.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> A friend in his forties told me he.....actually lost the last one .....a $7,000 JLC......


Imagine being the person who found it!


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Anyone else mildly disturbed by the latest Youtube ads for Undone's lady's Urban Killy? 
Nice looking watch, but the ads weird me out a little.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Ten-Ten said:


> Imagine being the person who found it!


I know, right?!?

Actually, that's my second confession: I plied him with questions regarding his whereabouts when the watch was lost, thinking I might just take a stroll there someday...

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

RickHoliday said:


> I bought this from the Bay, not with the intent to wear it much, but it really bothered me that it was out in the wild without a good home....
> 
> View attachment 15144973


I haven't seen one of those in years


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

I have a seperate folder on my phone's gallery for photo's I take of my watches and it currently counts 705 photo's...


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I’m having an emotional response to a shipping notification on eBay. August 9th! Buuuut I neeeeed that dial noooow... 


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Dedan said:


> I have a seperate folder on my phone's gallery for photo's I take of my watches and it currently counts 705 photo's...


I have the same but only 350 photos!

I got a little drunk the other night and made an offer on a Seiko SND309P1 from a less than perfect Ebay seller in Japan. I woke in the morning to find the offer accepted....I wonder if I'll ever see it.

Only last week I bought a SGG713. I think I need to slow down.

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

hanshananigan said:


> I know, right?!?
> 
> Actually, that's my second confession: I plied him with questions regarding his whereabouts when the watch was lost, thinking I might just take a stroll there someday...


This story hearkened me back to this legendary, gut-wrenching WUS thread. Except he cared.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This story hearkened me back to this legendary, gut-wrenching WUS thread. Except he cared.


Oh man! That is tough. For the value, given he seemed to know the coordinates (I did not read all 15 or so pages), it seems almost worth dropping a magnet. Ah, well.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I keep reading the name of this brand as 'Dindu'.
Sometimes, 'Didundoo'
And my brain automatically tacks on 'nuthin' at the end.

So the whole brand becomes 'Dindunuthin Design' or 'Didundoonuthin Design' -- which is, let's face it, not inaccurate.

SIGH.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I am much more frequently stricken with the urge to wear my $10 to $25 watches than I am my ones worth more than $1,000.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I am much more frequently stricken with the urge to wear my $10 to $25 watches than I am my ones worth more than $1,000.


It truly is a liberating feeling to not worry about what's on your wrist and the thoughts of keeping it nice and undamaged.


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I am much more frequently stricken with the urge to wear my $10 to $25 watches than I am my ones worth more than $1,000.


I have that same (or perhaps very similar) watch. It hangs on a small cuphook in a cupboard of my workroom.

Anytime that I have to do something like work under the car, build fencing, cut some firewood, etc., I grabbed that watch.

Then last week, while I was standing there with the cupboard door open, I looked at the watch as a band strap broke silently into two pieces and the watch fell gracelessly out of the cupboard.

I still suffer from a sense of loss.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

There's a movie about a very rich married guy who kept a mistress, and took her only to cheap hotels, and hole-in-walls in Chinatown, where he wouldn't run into his social circle.

I guess he liked her for when doing some "rough work."

I wonder if the psychology is the same.



WorthTheWrist said:


> I am much more frequently stricken with the urge to wear my $10 to $25 watches than I am my ones worth more than $1,000.





RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> It truly is a liberating feeling to not worry about what's on your ...





adnj said:


> I have that same (or perhaps very similar) watch. Then ... a band strap broke silently into two pieces and the watch fell gracelessly out of the cupboard.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> It truly is a liberating feeling to not worry about what's on your wrist and the thoughts of keeping it nice and undamaged.


I get it but honestly if the stress of keeping a watch blemish-free outweighs the joy of wearing it, the owner likely paid more than they should have on a non-essential item.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Tanker G1 said:


> I get it but honestly if the stress of keeping a watch blemish-free outweighs the joy of wearing it, the owner likely paid more than they should have on a non-essential item.


Totally agreed. I always have resale in the back of my mind, though. I baby most things for an initial period, but after some time, I treat them normally. Watches have been different though.


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> There's a movie about a very rich married guy who kept a mistress, and took her only to cheap hotels, and hole-in-walls in Chinatown, where he wouldn't run into his social circle.
> 
> I guess he liked her for when doing some "rough work."
> 
> I wonder if the psychology is the same.


Perhaps it is. Though in both instances, my personal experience is that neither the backup timepiece nor the backup piece tend to provide very satisfying experiences.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I am much more frequently stricken with the urge to wear my $10 to $25 watches than I am my ones worth more than $1,000.





RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> It truly is a liberating feeling to not worry about what's on your wrist and the thoughts of keeping it nice and undamaged.


 It took me 11 years & a hundred watches to finally get this through my thick skull,having in the last few weeks sold or selling all of my above affordable Swiss Made divers & replaced with affordables.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Haven't been hit with the double post bug in a while...
Might as well confess I was wrong hahahaha...


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

I have this LL Bean field watch specifically for wearing while gardening and doing weekend work. It both pleased and bothered me when I saw it like this, and I wasn't comfortable until I finished up, washed it off, and it looked just like new - or at least, just like before I had to fix that stupid sprinkler.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

I went through a chronograph phase where I bought 8 of them in a short period of time despite not having a need to time anything in particular. Especially egregious is that I bought three 44mm white/silver models justifying that they were different enough because of sub-dial layout and that they were no-date, date, and day-date. I rarely wear any of them but still think they're awesome when I do.


----------



## SchlachterSchmidt (Jun 6, 2020)

I like the look of drilled lugs, but I don't think they are nearly as practical as people say they are. I'd rather scratch the bottom of my watch, where I can't see it and not the side of the case trying to fiddle with a spring bar tool, paper clip or so some other suggested 'tool'. A well designed bracelet with nice big cut outs or quick release spring bars are _much_ more useful.


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

SchlachterSchmidt said:


> I'd rather scratch the bottom of my watch, where I can't see it and not the side of the case trying to fiddle with a spring bar tool, paper clip or so some other suggested 'tool'.


Wooden toothpick solves that problem.


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

SchlachterSchmidt said:


> I like the look of drilled lugs, but I don't think they are nearly as practical as people say they are. I'd rather scratch the bottom of my watch, where I can't see it and not the side of the case trying to fiddle with a spring bar tool, paper clip or so some other suggested 'tool'. A well designed bracelet with nice big cut outs or quick release spring bars are _much_ more useful.


I'm 95% with you. Personally I love the aesthetic and I find it great for popping the bracelet back on my watch. But it's of zero help when it comes to putting the thing back on


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

gregoryb said:


> I'm 95% with you. Personally I love the aesthetic and I find it great for popping the bracelet back on my watch. But it's of *zero help when it comes to putting the thing back on*


Is that not a little bit like saying: 
It's great to have a stranger lend you a hand to charge a dead battery in the rain, but he is of zero help when it comes to getting dry?
So, the good stranger is a useless jerk :-!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

maybe not a confession per se, but a "dark secret from my collecting past"(though not really lol)...

i signed up for the waiting list for a Dagaz T2 in Oct 2013. got a reply/confirmation... was told and agreed to a potential wait of 'possibly a couple months' as it sounded like it was going to be a spot possibly in the 300's. but i never got a notification or anything, and so never ended up getting a Dagaz Tsunami =(

anyway it's not really a big deal, just something that i recently remembered and now just think of as kinda funny. i was bonkers for one of those and the customization options offered!

seems so long ago. 2013 seems like a completely different time... i guess it was, haha.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

For the past few weeks I've been trying to sell few watches. And by 'trying' I mean forcing myself to put them on sale.

There's always something more important to do like working out, sleeping or breathing. Strange.


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

Every time I read Girard Perregaux, I think of Gerard Depardieu.


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

I just broke an agreement I made with myself, not to order/purchase a new watch while on is on its way to me.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Dear aftermarket watch parts vendors,

Please only use DHL courier services.

I will, on occasion, accept Fedex.

UPS website is the worst of all of my first world problems... Functionality equivalence is like trying to sew your lower lip to one of your knees, and then letting a man eating tiger loose in your living room.

"To set up one time payments, press the pay now button".... there IS NO ***** pay now button.

Help "virtual assistant", where is the "pay now" button?

"Use the pay now button to make a payment on the overview page"

THERE IS NO ***** PAY NOW BUTTON!!!!!!!!!!

Attempts to create a billing acct...

"Please enter your 6 digit acct number to complete"

OMG!!!! How the *** do I get a ** acct number WITHOUT an acct!!!!!!!! ***** *****!!!!!!

****!!!!!!!

PS. Parts inbound!

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

walpow said:


> Every time I read Girard Perregaux, I think of Gerard Depardieu.


Despite G-P having been a fixture in my family for two generations before me, I find it nearly impossible to spell without putting a Cajun "e" before the aux.


----------



## Bleys (Feb 5, 2013)

I think undone watches have jumped the shark.

Felt good to say that. No one around me is into watches and they wouldn't understand/care how much I've needed to say this.

Cheers,
B


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Bleys said:


> I think undone watches have jumped the shark.
> 
> Felt good to say that. No one around me is into watches and they wouldn't understand/care how much I've needed to say this.
> 
> ...


Until I read your post, I hadn't noticed there's no huge "undone" ad on the top of the new website page. Seems odd now. I probably shouldn't have said anything, as now someone will get to work getting one back up there...


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Those Ultraman and Monopoly watches aren't going to sell themselves!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Really hoping this is a safe place. . .
> 
> I find the look of a modern dive watch on a thick leather strap slightly repulsive. I get it on vintage watches that are no longer seaworthy, but it just makes no sense to me to wear a sporty diver on leather.
> 
> Okay. Flame suit on.


I agree. IMO they belong on a rubber strap.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I have been looking for a long time for a watch box. I was looking at 8 watch box but am having enormous difficulty determining which pieces should go and which to keep. So I started looking at 10 watch boxes. I suppose it's a sign that I've given up on trying to shrink my collection to a manageable size.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Recommendation threads... Sometimes they are real joy.

'Hi, I'm looking for less than 40mm solar powered japanese watch for max $150'
'Would you be interested in Certina 44mm diver automatic for five times Your budget? It wears small and You will not regret this purchase!'


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I downsized the collection and got a watch box


Tanjecterly said:


> I have been looking for a long time for a watch box. I was looking at 8 watch box but am having enormous difficulty determining which pieces should go and which to keep. So I started looking at 10 watch boxes. I suppose it's a sign that I've given up on trying to shrink my collection to a manageable size.


I tried to shrink my collection by giving my 18 slot watch box to a friend and getting a 10 slot box instead.
The rule was that if all my watches wouldn't fit in the box then one had to go - one in, one out.
That went pretty well for a while, but then things got a bit out of hand and I've had to order another 10 slot box.
I kind of wish I'd just kept the 18 slot box and stopped trying to kid myself.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

pr0t0n said:


> Recommendation threads... Sometimes they are real joy.
> 
> 'Hi, I'm looking for less than 40mm solar powered japanese watch for max $150'
> 'Would you be interested in Certina 44mm diver automatic for five times Your budget? It wears small and You will not regret this purchase!'


I particularly remember a thread where someone was asking in the affordables, I think, about a watch recommendation. The budget was something like 200 pounds. One of the first recommendations was a Rolex or an Omega. The poster said, save time and save money in the long run, get a Rolex or an Omega.

There was a little bit of a ***** fight afterwards, but I had to roll my eyes at the whole thing. Some people just don't read or just don't care and interject their own ideal watch regardless of the OP's original request and budget.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I am considering selling my more expensive watches, i.e. non affordables over $1,000, and replacing them with sub $300 watches.

I’ve gone back and forth and I’m not there yet but think I would be happier with less money tied up. The longer I’m in this hobby the sillier it seems to have several thousand dollars in watches, er man jewelry.

I’ve ordered a couple of less expensive watches recently to give this a try. I don’t want to make a rash decision and end up regretting it. Anyone else go down this road?


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

I hate the word "minty."


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

pr0t0n said:


> Recommendation threads... Sometimes they are real joy.
> 
> 'Hi, I'm looking for less than 40mm solar powered japanese watch for max $150'
> 'Would you be interested in Certina 44mm diver automatic for five times Your budget? It wears small and You will not regret this purchase!'


The ones I really love are the ones that go something like this:

"Hi, I'm looking for a watch with 200m WR, no more than 13mm thick and less than 42 mm diameter".

OK, so far so good...

"It needs to be either automatic or solar, with sapphire and 22mm lugs"

Go on...

"... with a Swiss movement and day/date in English and Albanian for less than $150. And not an ETA movement, because my second cousin had one and it needed servicing after only 15 years."

Tap, talk, and buy another watch.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> I am considering selling my more expensive watches, i.e. non affordables over $1,000, and replacing them with sub $300 watches.
> 
> I've gone back and forth and I'm not there yet but think I would be happier with less money tied up. The longer I'm in this hobby the sillier it seems to have several thousand dollars in watches, er man jewelry.
> 
> I've ordered a couple of less expensive watches recently to give this a try. I don't want to make a rash decision and end up regretting it. Anyone else go down this road?


I read somewhere recently that $300-$1500 is the real sweet spot for watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

larand said:


> The ones I really love are the ones that go something like this:
> 
> "Hi, I'm looking for a watch with 200m WR, no more than 13mm thick and less than 42 mm diameter".
> 
> ...


Yeah, 'I'd like to have all for almost nothing' threads are fun too .


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I know this is F71.... buuut, I really want a SKX171.


$1000 CDN!!! 


Looks at SKX007 in watch box.... Might need an unmolested partner for that one... parked next to my Vlad Monster... 

See, flipping watches for massive profits is easy!!!


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

walpow said:


> I hate the word "minty."


Even in the context of mouthwash?


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

Jtragic said:


> Even in the context of mouthwash?


It's not my favorite, but I'll accept it in that context. With regard to something's condition, never.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

I just bought a watch with a cyclops (see signature). AND it's an Invicta!  I got an 38mm Invicta pro diver quartz for $50. It's going to be my new beater when I'm doing home renovation work.

It's ok though. I'm chopping the cyclops off the crystal before I even size the bracelet.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I just accidentally bought a Seiko Atlas.

I placed a reasonably low starting bid(150$USD), 4 days ago.

I’m now shopping for mod parts...

Hopefully, the watch isn’t a basket case, though I’m expecting missing links(ugh I need em all!)..

Shopping for Atlas bracelet..


Boy, this hobby...


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

When I post a watch picture and someone gives me a like I often give them a like back even if I don't particularly like their watch.
It seems impolite not to.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Finally bought my retirement watch and surprisingly my wife agrees with my selection....


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

captainmorbid said:


> I just accidentally bought a Seiko Atlas... I'm now shopping for mod parts...


I hope you LOVE that chapter ring, cuz it ain't goin nowhere.
I had one bcz I loved the case. I thought I'd change everything out.
But no.
Another member and I exchanged a dozen letters over this issue, 10 years ago.

The watch: It was like a beautiful woman.
But then, when you got closer, you could see she had a neck tattoo in Kanji that read "Mackerel behind Supple."

"What? That makes no sense!"

Exactly.
And it was not gonna get removed.

Speaking of things Japanese,
Wife and I have now watched almost the entire 9.5 hours of SHOGUN, starring one Richard Chamberlain.

It's horrible.
RC's acting in particular was unbearable. He is supposed to be an Englishman in 1600, but acts / talks like a typical American who missed out getting a part on Miami Vice. Besides, his swagger is not convincing.

The Japanese actresses in it are remarkably beautiful, which is all the more remarkable, given that their erotic feminine beauty mesmerizes without an iota of va-va-voom.

The great Toshiro Mifune is wasted on this milksop of a story that has no point.

I loathe this overdone high school production of a drama so much, I even hate the watch of the same name.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I hope you LOVE that chapter ring, cuz it ain't goin nowhere.
> I had one bcz I loved the case. I thought I'd change everything out.
> But no.
> Another member and I exchanged a dozen letters over this issue, 10 years ago.
> ...


I'm still working out the direction that one'll take...

*PLUS! I can't read kanji...

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyfunk (May 21, 2020)

fiskadoro said:


> THIS.
> 
> Me too, and whenever I'm telling my wife I'm selling off another one, I'm not sure she's twigged yet that my watch box doesn't actually look any emptier. Luckily she's super busy with her work and actually supports my little hobby because I tend not to overspend (yet). She actually thinks it's really cool that I find new homes for the watches I don't want anymore because we do all tend to throw out so much stuff these days in the trash without thinking about it.


And when I do tell her I bought a new watch I leave off a couple hundred dollars on the price I paid.

Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## johnnyfunk (May 21, 2020)

pantagruel said:


> I find NATO straps hideous. That extra flap of material tucked away at the top of the watch looks so ugly to me.


Agreed.

Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm a space nerd. My brother has actually been to Johnson Space Center a couple times and Cape Canaveral and both of us have visited to the Udvar-Hazy Center. We've talked about a road tip to visit various space artifacts.

So when Bulova's Moonwatch was down to $316 on Amazon I scooped one up for his birthday on the 16th (split with my sister, I'm cheap). He was blown away. Last night I brought my tools over to his place and sized the bracelet.

Damn, it looks GREAT on his wrist. Where I'm kind of a bean pole he's on the husky side and on a bigger wrist it looks amazing.

I am totally jealous.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

walpow said:


> I hate the word "minty."


...and I hate the nickname "Hammy", so here's a "minty Hammy" 








Oops sorry wrong image, I meant:


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I took a picture to remind myself of where my "Watch Fund" money is going today. 
Getting larger gutters installed and having an additional return and a larger run added to the upstairs to offset this heat.


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

Speaking of gutters, that reminds me:

One thread that I follow is titled "citizen's members, let's see your citizen".

Every time it shows up in my followed posts, my mind always reads it as "citizen's members, let's see your member"!

Must be the lack of capitalisation on Citizen that throws me when reading it...


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Ian_61 said:


> Speaking of gutters, that reminds me:
> 
> One thread that I follow is titled "citizen's members, let's see your citizen".
> 
> ...


Well.... Might want to skip that thread for a few days...

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Gavinr2 (Feb 11, 2020)

Ok here's one. I have no clue in hell why people try to artificially patina bronze cases 🤷‍♂️


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Just bought a Miyota 821a hackable, because there's one in the box that deserves it.










Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Not a watch confession. 
That sinking feeling in your gut, just before you get back in your car, after grocery shopping and you realize you left your small bottle of hand sanitizer at home. And you look at your reflection in the car window and say to yourself. "Crap!"


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Go back to the store and get something to sanitize with.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Rocat said:


> Not a watch confession.
> That sinking feeling in your gut, just before you get back in your car, after grocery shopping and you realize you left your small bottle of hand sanitizer at home. And you look at your reflection in the car window and say to yourself. "Crap!"


Seems like a good chance to visit the local purveyor
of fine spirits. 40% plus'll do ya.

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## jkmetz (Oct 21, 2014)

My wife supports my habit so that she can feel good about spending equal amounts on things that seem silly to me (ie they are not watches...)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

JM252 said:


> When I post a watch picture and someone gives me a like I often give them a like back even if I don't particularly like their watch.
> It seems impolite not to.


I definitely don't agree. I only like wruw posts when I like both the watch and the photo, or the photo is extremely high quality.

The amount of crap photography shared daily in this website is unsightly.


Gavinr2 said:


> Ok here's one. I have no clue in hell why people try to artificially patina bronze cases


Maybe they just like how it looks.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Spending a lot of time looking at retro-styled digital watches lately. They were considered the height of cool when I was at school. 
It must be a mid-life crisis thing.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

JM252 said:


> Spending a lot of time looking at retro-styled digital watches lately. They were considered the height of cool when I was at school.
> It must be a mid-life crisis thing.


I am slowing tripping over the brink of the rabbit hole known as square G-Shocks. A part of the reason may be similar to yours, in that I've been kicking myself for a long time for buying (unknowningly) a knock-off in the mid-'80s instead of the real thing..


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

JM252 said:


> Spending a lot of time looking at retro-styled digital watches lately. They were considered the height of cool when I was at school.
> It must be a mid-life crisis thing.


I concur... 40 yo here


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Well, dial screws... 

I confess: I do not have a screwdriver small enough, but I do have a file...

Also, 4R/NH swaps, much easier than 821A...


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

90% of things I know about watches I learned here - That's why I don't know the german name of e.g. "spring-bars" and other watch stuff which makes me look like a complete idiot when talking with other german-speaking guys about watches...

90% of the time I tell my wife I've been looking at a watch on a wrist I'm actually looking at a watch on a wrist. In 10% I'm looking at somewhere else...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

G Zuss!!!

See, I click, and it takes me to the latest post. From there, I scroll UP to previous posts.
And sometimes, when the scroll stops for a moment, I end up with a partial photo. And just now, I got this. I thought: THIGHS?????

D'OH!!!!! 












mougino said:


> I concur... 40 yo here


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

chbx said:


> 90% of things I know about watches I learned here - That's why I don't know the german name of e.g. "spring-bars" and other watch stuff which makes me look like a complete idiot when talking with other german-speaking guys about watches...


I can relate. I almost never use the Dutch word for bezel (lunette) and dial (wijzerplaat).


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I like to mispronounce beezel, just to make people wonder if I'm correct.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I just tried to wear a watch that has my one and only ERIKA elastic NATO strap on it.

Confession: Not only I fuggin hate this strap, I rue the day I ever heard of it.
What overpriced garbage.
NO improvement whatsoever on the old design, but added a ton of hassle poop for nuthin.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

FrankDerek said:


> I can relate. I almost never use the Dutch word for bezel (lunette) and dial (wijzerplaat).


I'm portuguese. When I serviced two vintage watches back home I had no idea what to call the crown, crystal, even the movement. Hell, even hands is a difficult one, the literal meaning of hands (things at the end of your arms) is not used in portuguese, so if you use the translation of "hands" you sound like an idiot.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

chbx said:


> 90% of things I know about watches I learned here - That's why I don't know the german name of e.g. "spring-bars" and other watch stuff which makes me look like a complete idiot when talking with other german-speaking guys about watches...
> 
> 90% of the time I tell my wife I've been looking at a watch on a wrist I'm actually looking at a watch on a wrist. In 10% I'm looking at somewhere else...


Slightly off topic but reminds me of a French guy I used to know who worked for Software AG in Darmstadt. At one meeting he was explaining that the office was essentially bilingual (German and English) and he would typically use the English manuals if available or if not then he would use the German ones. He didn't bother with the French translations as there were just so many French specific terms for technical items. This was always a problem when he was back in France as he usually didn't have a clue what anyone in the French office was talking about and he was there as the expert!


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

jmariorebelo said:


> I'm portuguese. When I serviced two vintage watches back home I had no idea what to call the crown, crystal, even the movement. Hell, even hands is a difficult one, the literal meaning of hands (things at the end of your arms) is not used in portuguese, so if you use the translation of "hands" you sound like an idiot.


Yikes. I've just moved to Brasil; it's going to interesting the first time I need to get a watch serviced...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> I just tried to wear a watch that has my one and only ERIKA elastic NATO strap on it.
> 
> Confession: Not only I fuggin hate this strap, I rue the day I ever heard of it.
> What overpriced garbage.
> NO improvement whatsoever on the old design, but added a ton of hassle poop for nuthin.


Those elastic straps make me feel like I've ripped the elastic waist band out of a pair of old Hanes underwear run it through the spring bars of a watch and slapped it on my wrist. It just feels wrong. I have one and it does not get worn at all.


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

Rocat said:


> Those elastic straps make me feel like I've ripped the elastic waist band out of a pair of old Hanes underwear run it through the spring bars of a watch and slapped it on my wrist. It just feels wrong. I have one and it does not get worn at all.


Wow. Brand specificity. 

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## BerutoSenpai (Sep 7, 2016)

I am a hipster. And I love Revue Thommen. A fanboy in fact. But I hate how these grey market give absurd discounts, hurts the brand, hurts my feelings too 🤧😫.


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Those elastic straps make me feel like I've ripped the elastic waist band out of a pair of old Hanes underwear run it through the spring bars of a watch and slapped it on my wrist. It just feels wrong. I have one and it does not get worn at all.


I like Erika's straps well enough, but when she raised the price 50% I stopped buying. €75 is just ridiculous for what you get.

Tap, talk, and buy another watch.


----------



## johnnyfunk (May 21, 2020)

I confess: when someone posts an image of a watch I'm envious of, I say to myself "You bastard!"

Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

When you are more focused on getting straps, the likelihood is that you are done with your shiny collection.


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

One thing I like about collecting watches for over 15 years. It’s not that I know so much about watches. I really don’t. It’s that I know why I love some of my watches, and I don’t care at this point if anyone agrees with me about them. To each his own and all that, but I know I’m right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

I think I’m bowing out of this crazy hobby. Everything has been sold expect for my mind mondaine and eterna. The eterna is possibly going to be flipped too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

nyamoci said:


> I think I'm bowing out of this crazy hobby. Everything has been sold


For the love of Mary, take me with you, sonny !!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

This hobby is like the Hotel California. You can enter but never quite leave.


----------



## timetokill (Sep 15, 2006)

jcombs1 said:


> I am considering selling my more expensive watches, i.e. non affordables over $1,000, and replacing them with sub $300 watches.
> 
> I've gone back and forth and I'm not there yet but think I would be happier with less money tied up. The longer I'm in this hobby the sillier it seems to have several thousand dollars in watches, er man jewelry.
> 
> I've ordered a couple of less expensive watches recently to give this a try. I don't want to make a rash decision and end up regretting it. Anyone else go down this road?


I've gone down this road with what I consider expensive watches. I had two Breitlings, two Omegas, two Oris watches, and a Hamilton X Wind. All of them were sold off a couple of years ago and I took a bit of a break from the watch scene, but kept a few affordable Seikos and Citizen watches. 
I am starting to get back into it but have no regrets on what I've sold and do not plan to spend over $1k again. We will see how it works out, but I think 3 or 4 sub $1k watches will make me happy


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

captainmorbid said:


> I'm still working out the direction that one'll take...
> 
> *PLUS! I can't read kanji...
> 
> Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk












I kind of like it...

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## wgroves (Jun 20, 2020)

This is the first time I'm seeing this thread.

Has anyone confessed to the JFK assassination yet?

If not, it was me.

Also, I don't like steel bracelets.


----------



## Dragon58 (Oct 19, 2018)

1. I’d rather have 20 affordable watches than 3 luxury watches.
2. I don’t like NATO straps.
3. I haven’t sold any of my watches since I started collecting watches.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

I removed the rotor from an Automatic movement, and it improved the accuracy of the watch.

I'm not sorry about it.

(Free and dirty fix for an overbanking issue)


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

I have some watches that I don't wear all that often and I have started to give them away to spread the joy of this little hobby of ours. Any hobby is better when shared with others. 

I gifted my brother a Tisell Marine Watch (Miyota 90S5 running at -/+ 3 spd) to try and get him back from the dark side (quartz fashion watches) and into the light. He was amazed that there was a sapphire crystal as well and almost didn't want to take it because it's too much to just give away.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

nyamoci said:


> I think I'm bowing out of this crazy hobby. Everything has been sold expect for my mind mondaine and eterna. The eterna is possibly going to be flipped too.


I'm with you on this one. Something has changed and I don't have the urge to check F71 every few hours, also I've stopped browsing ebay and other auction sites. Early morning 'What watch should I wear today?' was replaced with 'I should wear a watch'.

I know collecting habits come and go, but I really hope that madness has passed and the next wave (if arrives) will be calm, civilized and zen-like.


----------



## eldridge214 (Aug 21, 2019)

I cringe every time I see a photo of a watch sitting on a stone or a rock in nature, even sometimes at photos of watches stacked on each other.

I know the owners are probably being extremely careful, but always seems like risk of a scratch outweighs the reward of the shot. I still see a lot while scrolling..


----------



## SudoHalt (Jan 11, 2014)

I accidentally got myself a Manual Wind Pilot Watch. I did not notice it until a week later.

So let me explain this. I had my pilot watch on a NATO strap. At the metro station, my watch hit the door, and BOTH springbars failed. How unfortunate. The watch fell down next to the rails. The staff helped me retrieve the watch.

So the glass of the display caseback was gone. But all that mattered to me was that the balance wheel's action seemed pretty healthy.

A week later I sourced the correct size crystal for the display caseback. I put it back on. I cleaned the dust on the mainplate. I took pictures. All without a hint of irony.

I wind the watch and I run straight for lunch. The watch stops 6 hours later. And I am wondering why. I shake the watch, which gave the balance wheel enough momentum, and then I immediately proceed to hand-winding. And I am back to having my cereals.

Hoooold on a minute. *WHERE IS THE ROTOR NOISE?! *I spit out my drink in laughter. So right now I have a manual-wind-only Miyota 9015.

I am a tiny bit impressed it took me a long while to notice this. It's probably an eye-opener as to how many things I have been having on the back of my head.

And yes, this is probably my first post since the new forum look, so I guess I am glad to be back.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

SudoHalt said:


> And yes, this is probably my first post since the new forum look, so I guess I am glad to be back.


Welcome back, and what a story!  🤣


----------



## Yankee (Mar 9, 2015)

I know next to nothing about watch movements and don't really care to. If a watch brand is respected and I like the watch, that's generally good enough for me. 

I don't ever see spending more than $500 or so on a watch (new or used). A few of the Sinn's, in particular, always grab my eye and I could easily afford one but I just can't bring myself to pull the trigger. If a member here were selling a used one for $700 that might normally sell for $1200, I would probably spring for it. But that's likely not going to happen. That being said, I have a milestone anniversary coming up and my wife is completely on board with me splurging on something like that. But I still don't think I can bring myself to. 

I probably don't appreciate the history and various other nuances that result in the popularity of Rolex watches. I have yet to see more than a couple that I'm mildly impressed by. I could afford to, but I certainly wouldn't pay what they go for....unless it was strictly as an investment piece and the ROI made it worth it (of which I'm completely uneducated). 

I've purchased quite a few watches since joining this forum. Over time, especially recently, I've slimmed down my collection considerably because I feel like I've honed in on what I like and what I want my collection to consist of. I scroll through the sales forum pretty often looking for something that I 'have to have' but it's rare that I see anything. The Alpina Alpiner watches I've picked up are in the 'have to have' category. The vast majority of threads I open up with divers quickly get closed because they start to look the same.

I wish I could find a watch (new or used) in the $1200 range that I was blown away by and would make me climb over that $500 wall. 



Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I have not posted on these forums for more than a year, certainly not since the shiny new upgrade. I confess I feel like an old person struggling to program a VCR. Oh wait, I just said VCR. I am old.


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I have not posted on these forums for more than a year, certainly not since the shiny new upgrade. I confess I feel like an old person struggling to program a VCR. Oh wait, I just said VCR. I am old.


Just use the ShowView code from the tv guide 

I have depleted my watch fund for this year, but I am still looking at some straps, might break the rules again.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Not watch related but does anyone else think the new Hyundai Santa Fe looks like it could belong to C.O.B.R.A Commander? That face just screams "Cobra".


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Yankee said:


> I don't ever see spending more than $500 or so on a watch (new or used). A few of the Sinn's, in particular, always grab my eye and I could easily afford one but I just can't bring myself to pull the trigger. If a member here were selling a used one for $700 that might normally sell for $1200, I would probably spring for it. But that's likely not going to happen. That being said, I have a milestone anniversary coming up and my wife is completely on board with me splurging on something like that. But I still don't think I can bring myself to.
> 
> I probably don't appreciate the history and various other nuances that result in the popularity of Rolex watches. I have yet to see more than a couple that I'm mildly impressed by. I could afford to, but I certainly wouldn't pay what they go for....unless it was strictly as an investment piece and the ROI made it worth it (of which I'm completely uneducated).
> 
> ...


If you find something that calls to you, and you can afford it, do it. It's only money and you can always resell. I doubt you'll want to, though; in my experience the diminishing returns in quality etc don't manifest in a noticeable way until you're close to 5 figures MSRP.



Rocat said:


> Not watch related but does anyone else think the new Hyundai Santa Fe looks like it could belong to C.O.B.R.A Commander? That face just screams "Cobra".
> 
> View attachment 15499429


Dear lord that looks like sh*t. I've generally been on board with their styling choices lately but that is horrendous... they learned the wrong lesson from the first-gen new Cherokee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Rocat said:


> Not watch related but does anyone else think the new Hyundai Santa Fe looks like it could belong to C.O.B.R.A Commander? That face just screams "Cobra".
> 
> View attachment 15499429
> 
> ...


I was never a fan of Hyundai. Last year I had some trips to Korea and saw nothing but Hyundai and Kia. Of course there were some junk cars. Then there were a few, even some newer taxi, that looked sharp inside and out. It didn't mean I was going to come back to states and buy one but it opened my eyes to the fact that they could build nice looking cars. And then they continue to roll out some awful looking front ends like that one.


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

Rocat said:


> Not watch related but does anyone else think the new Hyundai Santa Fe looks like it could belong to C.O.B.R.A Commander? That face just screams "Cobra".
> 
> View attachment 15499429


It looks like it's squinting and showing its braces.

The grille looks very badly rendered.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Rocat said:


> Not watch related but does anyone else think the new Hyundai Santa Fe looks like it could belong to C.O.B.R.A Commander? That face just screams "Cobra".
> View attachment 15499444


Better that than mutated Cobra-La Cobra Commander!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I am glad that this thread is resurrected.

I am also glad because I have a chance to vent. I have watches for sale at the moment. I love it (not) when someone asks me very detailed questions like the overall condition of the watch, the timekeeping, if there are scratches on the bezel, or how pristine it is, and whether I'm firm on the price. The sort of questions that make me think that the would-be buyer wants to buy a brand new watch for a super low price. You also figure that the would-be buyer is a prima donna of some kind and the transaction has a lot of potential for hitting you in the cojones, repeatedly. Pass.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> I am glad that this thread is resurrected.
> 
> I am also glad because I have a chance to vent. I have watches for sale at the moment. I love it (not) when someone asks me very detailed questions like the overall condition of the watch, the timekeeping, if there are scratches on the bezel, or how pristine it is, and whether I'm firm on the price. The sort of questions that make me think that the would-be buyer wants to buy a brand new watch for a super low price. You also figure that the would-be buyer is a prima donna of some kind and the transaction has a lot of potential for hitting you in the cojones, repeatedly. Pass.


Oh tell me about it. What bothers me the most is when someone messages me about a sale and asks what my best price is. My best price for a watch is always what it is at the moment. If it does not sell at that price, it might go down or it might not. I am always tempted to respond with the current price minus three cents.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Lume dial, blacked out indices and hands, white date wheel...

Not sure why that bothers me, but it causes me a subtle eye twitch...


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Oh tell me about it. What bothers me the most is when someone messages me about a sale and asks what my best price is. My best price for a watch is always what it is at the moment. If it does not sell at that price, it might go down or it might not. I am always tempted to respond with the current price minus three cents.


I work in real estate and we always have people asking if there is room for negotiations. Sometimes I want to say: for you it's asking price + whatever. Not that you can actually buy many properties below asking price in this market. Our (very unofficial) office motto is: better to expensive than not for sale at all!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

captainmorbid said:


> Lume dial, blacked out indices and hands, white date wheel...
> 
> Not sure why that bothers me, but it causes me a subtle eye twitch...
> 
> Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


I'll just leave this picture of my old Momentum Atlas here for you. Enjoy.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Rocat said:


> I'll just leave this picture of my old Momentum Atlas here for you. Enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 15502766












This is the one that started my spasm...

Though the damn hands are too short, twitch...

I can fix the date wheel... hands...

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I understand, enjoy, and use the "like" button. But sometimes I'd really like a "WTF?" button.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

I used to think people were full of sh*t when they would talk about anything other than a bracelet being a superior strap choice for ANY watch. Then I found myself in a pickle where I didn't enjoy wearing my Deep Blue GMT, posted it for sale and didn't sell. I took some time and figured that it was the thick/clunky bracelet that was holding it back. I changed it to a DB hydro rubber that I had laying around and PRESTO, it's like a new watch and I LOVE wearing it now. So my confession is: I was wrong; bracelets aren't the be-all, end-all. I still reserve the right to hate nato straps, however.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

When I look on Watchrecon for a Casio G-Shock I have to search three ways because people can not seem to list them properly. I obviously search for "Casio" which is the proper way. Then I have to search for just "G-Shock" and then for reasons I can't figure out people list them as just "Gshock".


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Talk about MKII and MK II.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Unfortunately when looking for deals on ebay under "Sekio" or "Victrionix" or "Ciziten" or "Tisot" too many other people are wise to that trick. I'd love to get a G_shock on deep discount because they can't spell G-shock... My confession is that has never actually worked for me in real life.


----------



## schwiiing (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm packing for a get-away weekend. I looked in watch box and - for the first time in over 5 years - decided to only bring one watch. ... the one I'm wearing. 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

schwiiing said:


> I'm packing for a get-away weekend. I looked in watch box and - for the first time in over 5 years - decided to only bring one watch. ... the one I'm wearing.


Smart call. IMO. Wear A watch. Make some memories. Think about other things.


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

I find myself comparing the prices of every day goods to affordable watches.

"Sure I could order a steak at this restaurant, but it costs almost as much as a Vostok"

Or comparing purchases between watches and my other hobby (archery):

"Sure I could buy this new stabilizer, which is essentially just a long carbon tube, or for not much more money I could buy a Chinese mechanical column wheel chronograph with 200+ intricate mechanical parts. Hmmm..."


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

RIP Sean Connery. To the best Bond ever and the watch that started many a boy down the rabbit hole of watches. Even with the wrong size strap on the watch that man was just cool.










Now I'll have to re-watch all of his Bond films. Except Never Say Never Again. That one was just wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Long time no confession. In the last two years, I was proud of how I was able to reduce my collection in half (down to two dozen) with a majority of them being quartz watches. I no longer had to worry as much about service costs and I am quite content. However... Today in the states, we had to change our clocks to the arcane and antiquated Daylight Savings Time and I spent a significant part of my morning setting them all back an hour. And as a hopeless watch enthusiast, of course I had to make sure each one was synchronized to the atomic clock. I confess to thinking I had shed my watch hubris when I was only blinded by that same hubris.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

My G-Shock has a Daylight Saving Time function. The only way I can utilize it is to watch the YouTube video. I spent almost as much time resetting the G-Shock as all my other quartz watches combined. At least all the quartzies that weren't locked up.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Am feeling a strong need, nay, a justification, to calm myself over the election excitement with a small purchase. 

I just think a new watch FOR ME, ON ME, make the world ok, calm not only me, but also everyone in the country somehow.

So, TWO more watches would be even more beneficial, work even faster, etc. 
Like alka seltzer tablets. 
Who ever just takes one, huh?

I could take one for the team. 
Nay, for BOTH teams. 
That's it! For BOTH teams! So two watches! Yea, that's it!

I am soooooooo Ali-Expressing tonight.
World peace, baby.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

That sweet-cold sensation, that stirs inside one, kinda like dunking into a nice hot tub somewhere in Iceland in December, with a bevy of.... 
Or diving into a crystal clear, unpopulated lagoon in Equador, with the same bevy... or some other.
But still bevious and bevish to the max.

Well, you get the idea... when that annoying jerk that you were thinking about putting on your Ignore List is suddenly listed as BANNED.

Puwahahahahahaha !
Su-weeet yes, but why the cold?

Bcz it makes you think: 
Did I hear / feel something? What WAS that whizzing sound I heard a few weeks back? 

Some kind of supersonic butterfly? 
Or a bullet with MY name on it that came within 2 mm, but missed bcz I happened to move just in the nick of time to release some gas? Hmmmm...  

Ya just never know when your time is up.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> Am feeling a strong need, nay, a justification, to calm myself over the election excitement with a small purchase.
> 
> I just think a new watch FOR ME, ON ME, make the world ok, calm not only me, but also everyone in the country somehow.
> 
> ...





Chronopolis said:


> That sweet-cold sensation, that stirs inside one, kinda like dunking into a nice hot tub somewhere in Iceland in December, with a bevy of....
> Or diving into a crystal clear, unpopulated lagoon in Equador, with the same bevy... or some other.
> But still bevious and bevish to the max.
> 
> ...


You feeling alright?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess I'm a little worried about Chronopolis.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess I'm a little worried about Chronopolis.


That's the sweetest sentiment ever.
From you. Or anyone on these internets.

I confess I am a little touched.

...
...
...

(Reaches for a kleenex)


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Confession: No-date two-hander doesn't just describe my preference in vintage dress watches.
...
(Also reaches for a Kleenex.)


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Long time no confession. In the last two years, I was proud of how I was able to reduce my collection in half (down to two dozen) with a majority of them being quartz watches. I no longer had to worry as much about service costs and I am quite content. However... Today in the states, we had to change our clocks to the arcane and antiquated Daylight Savings Time and I spent a significant part of my morning setting them all back an hour. And as a hopeless watch enthusiast, of course I had to make sure each one was synchronized to the atomic clock. I confess to thinking I had shed my watch hubris when I was only blinded by that same hubris.


Set everything to UTC.


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

I believed in "there is an exit watch"... I now have 5 of them... and still need some more


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess I almost pulled the trigger on a portable induction burner so I could have Chinese hot pot safely at home. How does this relate to watches? I am worried about the magnetic field produced by induction burners.


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Step 1: Decide to adjust jubilee bracelet on SKX009 using the micro-adjust in the clasp.

Step 2: Grab Bergeon spring bar tool, begin adjustment.

Step 3: Watch as spring bar in clasp escapes and launches itself into low Earth orbit at 5000 km/h before falling back to Earth and disappearing in carpet somewhere behind bookshelf.

Step 4: Determine you have no appropriately sized spring bars in the watch supplies cabinet.

Step 5: Go online and order 4 of the diabolical things at a ridiculous price so you'll have a backup the next time. 

Tap, talk, and buy another watch.


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

The only thing left in watches for me to lust over is actual control over my collection. I so much desire to purge but I‘m too lazy. Also, nothing ruins my day like a loss.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

yokied said:


> The only thing left in watches for me to lust over is actual control over my collection. I so much desire to purge but I'm too lazy. Also, nothing ruins my day like a loss.


I confess that I have taken a huge loss on every watch I have sold, and I don't feel the slightest remorse over it and am glad to be rid of them.

It helps that most of my watches are affordable, and I haven't really felt the need to sell any non/affordable because I selected them very carefully.

But, I look at it this way: 1) buy $100-$600 watch. 2) enjoy it for a while until I don't enjoy it. 3) decide a few years down the road to sell it. 4) take an additional year to actually work up the nerve to deal with buyers and their questions (by now I am really sure that I am fine with selling this watch). 5) sell for $50-$300 or so.

In the end, I've leased a watch. I've surely gotten $100-$200 of enjoyment out of it. So, I let it go.

The collection isn't paying me any rent, and as long as a couple sales roll enough into the pot to buy one replacement of some kind, I don't feel at all cheated in the deal.


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

I hate any watch with a digital display, especially G-Shocks


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

fiskadoro said:


> THIS.
> 
> Me too, and whenever I'm telling my wife I'm selling off another one, I'm not sure she's twigged yet that my watch box doesn't actually look any emptier. Luckily she's super busy with her work and actually supports my little hobby because I tend not to overspend (yet). She actually thinks it's really cool that I find new homes for the watches I don't want anymore because we do all tend to throw out so much stuff these days in the trash without thinking about it.


My wife tuts, then I tell her to mind her own business. What she does with her money is her business, what I do with my money is my business.


----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)

The Speedmaster is dull and using it's chrono to time your boiled eggs is pathetic. Buy an egg timer and watch the sand run down; it's more interesting.


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

larand said:


> Step 1: Decide to adjust jubilee bracelet on SKX009 using the micro-adjust in the clasp.
> 
> Step 2: Grab Bergeon spring bar tool, begin adjustment.
> 
> ...


I bought an upgraded bracelet for both my Orient Kamasu and Seiko SKX from Strapcode. Solid end links, milled clasp, screw links, and just so much better all round. Treat yourself, you will never look back


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

It's taken me a lot of trial and error to conclude this, mostly error, but I have finally come to the conclusion that I just can't do nylon/perlon/elastic straps. Single pass, double pass, NATO or what have you. It doesn't matter how adjustable, secure or comfortable they are, just not my thing. It's bracelet, leather, canvas or rubber straps for me.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm sure it's been an expensive trial and error, R and G. 

I've had a similar experience with nylon, perlon, and elastic straps. I can tolerate Erika's and Crown and Buckle and, I guess, perlon although that's not my second, third, or fourth choice. I now prefer rubber or bracelet. 

But if you want to talk about trial and error, talk to me about snowflake dials. I purchased everything from Tudor to NTH and I finally realized, painfully late in the game, that I don't like snowflakes. Nor do I like gilt. Both expensive mistakes. That should be on my tombstone -- DOES NOT LIKE SNOWFLAKE HANDS.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I haven't had a ton over the years, but enough that selling them at a 30-50% loss each time has added up. Your trial and error has certainly been more financially involved! For most I think Snowflakes are love/hate. I like them mostly for the variation vs the "normal" dial and hand look, not because they look all that great. I had an NTH Nacken for a bit and liked the look enough I suppose. The indices looked cheap to me though. And 100% agree on gilt. Not a fan at all.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I don’t own enough Citizens.


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I just bought a fourth watch box...

Yeeesh!


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

captainmorbid said:


> I don't own enough Citizens.


Yeah, Citizen watches are so easy to casually buy and own, aren't they?


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Yeah, Citizen watches are so easy to casually buy and own, aren't they?


Yes, and there's always a few laying in wait, stalking my various shopping baskets.

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I tend to scratch my watches on the outside of 1 lug, because I wear my watches on my left hand, and I wear my pocket knife in my left pocket.

I have tried switching things up, but it is all too ingrained for me to change


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

captainmorbid said:


> Yes, and there's always a few laying in wait, stalking my various shopping baskets.


Buying Citizens online can be tricky because the reported case diameter for any particular model is often inconsistent from store to store and sometimes even incorrect on Amazon and the official Citizen website. I confess I have not purchased one in a while but keep a long Amazon list specifically for Citizen Eco-Drive watches just so keep track of reference numbers and monitor the prices.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Buying Citizens online can be tricky because the reported case diameter for any particular model is often inconsistent from store to store and sometimes even incorrect on Amazon and the official Citizen website. I confess I have not purchased one in a while but keep a long Amazon list specifically for Citizen Eco-Drive watches just so keep track of reference numbers and monitor the prices.
> View attachment 15575234


Love the top one!

Confession: I once contacted a seller on Amazon, when I was first wading into the Amazon, to inquire why a particular watch(I'm thinking a Deep Blue something or other) was listed at $99,999...

They never replied... 

This one lives in my wish list..










Maybe next pay day...

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

captainmorbid said:


> Love the top one!


It is the production model of the Citizen Eco-Drive One. The lowest price I've seen is around USD $3500 on the gray market but that is still WAY more than I am willing to spend on a two-hand quartz watch.



captainmorbid said:


> This one lives in my wish list..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, that is a nice one! I have a few high-accuracy JDM Citizen Exceed models on my wishlist with a similar design.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Buying Citizens online can be tricky because the reported case diameter for any particular model is often inconsistent from store to store and sometimes even incorrect on Amazon and the official Citizen website. I confess I have not purchased one in a while but keep a long Amazon list specifically for Citizen Eco-Drive watches just so keep track of reference numbers and monitor the prices.
> View attachment 15575234


Plus $5.50 shipping?????


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

I've seen a few Farr + Swit watches show up in my feeds recently, and the only thing the brand name connects to in my head is Klinger and Hot Lips. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I get 'alerts' when someone opts to 'follow' me.
That freaks me out a bit.
What do they want?? Who do they work for??


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I get 'alerts' when someone opts to 'follow' me.
> That freaks me out a bit.
> What do they want?? Who do they work for??












Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Quick change straps seems to be all the rage right now. But they always seem so flimsy to me that I'm afraid that one of my watches will disengage and drop to the ground. So I strap out the quick change spring bars for shoulder less spring bars. I can breathe much easier that way.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Why, thank you... 



captainmorbid said:


> Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

captainmorbid said:


> Love the top one!
> 
> Confession: I once contacted a seller on Amazon, when I was first wading into the Amazon, to inquire why a particular watch(I'm thinking a Deep Blue something or other) was listed at $99,999...
> 
> ...


In case you'd like to see it in the flesh, I have the blue variant and I can definately recommend it. Great value for money.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

This thread is always good for a few laughs.
Ok, I have a confession. I know there are a lot of Seiko and Citizen fans on here. My local watch / jewelry store was going out of business and had 50% of Seiko and Citizen watches, and I failed to post it on the "Heads up, I saw a Bargain" thread. I tried to convince myself that it was because I was too busy, but I was just being lazy and selfish. Please forgive me.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

LMS70 said:


> This thread is always good for a few laughs.
> Ok, I have a confession. I know there are a lot of Seiko and Citizen fans on here. My local watch / jewelry store was going out of business and had 50% of Seiko and Citizen watches, and I failed to post it on the "Heads up, I saw a Bargain" thread. I tried to convince myself that it was because I was too busy, but I was just being lazy and selfish. Please forgive me.


We don't really care for the average Seikos and Citizens on watch stores. Unless you're Japan based in which case I wish you may rot in hell. Have a nice day.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> We don't really care for the average Seikos and Citizens on watch stores. Unless you're Japan based in which case I wish you may rot in hell. Have a nice day.


Ouch. The truth hurts like a Q Timex mesh bracelet around my sack. (Oops! I know, TMI. Sorry, not sorry.)


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I've fallen out of interest with watches over the past few months. So much so that I've sold off nearly all of my collection. I have mostly been wearing my Casio G-Shock GW-M500A and have not felt the need to switch watches much at all. I have however found power tools and the need (or supposed need) is so great I've bought a bunch of Dewalt 20v tools along with several Milwaukee M12 and M18 powered tools. I even splurged for the Milwaukee Packout and added an extra case or two on top of the original 3 piece kit. Last year I bought the Dewalt 12V line and the Kobalt 24v tools. This year I added a tool from Kobalts XTR line. Those Kobalt tools have a ton of power


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

The 20v lithium stuff from Dewalt is nice stuff. The impact drill is really handy, didn’t know what i I was missing until I picked one up. It will drive a 3” drywall screw into damn near anything but it’s hard on bit heads.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> The 20v lithium stuff from Dewalt is nice stuff. The impact drill is really handy, didn't know what i I was missing until I picked one up. It will drive a 3" drywall screw into damn near anything but it's hard on bit heads.


I have the Dewalt 12v Impact Driver with 3 settings and the 12v drill and I picked up the 12v Screwdriver. That thing is super nice. The Kobalt 24v Impact Driver is a beast and can give most of the Milwaukee Impacts a run for it's money.The Kobalt 24v XTR Impact will eat that Milwaukee's lunch in terms of power. Milwaukee is unfortunately having collet issues on their Gen 3 Impact Driver and it will not hold a bit. I'm not a fan of the Atomic line from Dewalt (the 12v line Xtreme is about as powerful) but the 20V line from Dewalt at Lowes is pretty good.
Two weekends ago I cut up a huge, old, wooded JungleGym play set literally into pieces. It was two levels high and made with pressure treated 4X4's. I used my Kobalt 24v battery powered recip saw and the right blade, a Milwaukee AX Demolition blade with carbide teeth. It went through that lumber with screws like a hot knife through butter. I was done in under 20 minutes.

I'm going to stop talking tools now.......


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Rocat said:


> I have the Dewalt 12v Impact Driver with 3 settings and the 12v drill and I picked up the 12v Screwdriver. That thing is super nice. The Kobalt 24v Impact Driver is a beast and can give most of the Milwaukee Impacts a run for it's money.The Kobalt 24v XTR Impact will eat that Milwaukee's lunch in terms of power. Milwaukee is unfortunately having collet issues on their Gen 3 Impact Driver and it will not hold a bit. I'm not a fan of the Atomic line from Dewalt (the 12v line Xtreme is about as powerful) but the 20V line from Dewalt at Lowes is pretty good.
> Two weekends ago I cut up a huge, old, wooded JungleGym play set literally into pieces. It was two levels high and made with pressure treated 4X4's. I used my Kobalt 24v battery powered recip saw and the right blade, a Milwaukee AX Demolition blade with carbide teeth. It went through that lumber with screws like a hot knife through butter. I was done in under 20 minutes.
> 
> I'm going to stop talking tools now.......


The evolution of tools is similar to phone technology, they've gotten lighter and more powerful in just a short time. 
10 years or so between the big and clunky Milwaukee 18V to the little and crazy powerful Dewalt 20V.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> The evolution of tools is similar to phone technology, they've gotten lighter and more powerful in just a short time.
> 10 years or so between the big and clunky Milwaukee 18V to the little and crazy powerful Dewalt 20V.
> View attachment 15593603


The Dewalt DCD885? It's a brushed tool but it's a darn good tool.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

What’s all this then!?

Power tool confessional?


Heh!


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Start DUS (DRILLUSEEK), and I'll see you there.
Getting tired of watches meself; tryin to sell a bunch on eBay.
And all them poo C's are just watching, but won't buy my sh*t !!!
Sometimes they'll ask me a lame question. Gaaaaaa!
Wanna punch them through my monitor.



Rocat said:


> I have the Dewalt 12v Impact Driver with 3 settings and the 12v drill and I picked up the 12v Screwdriver. That thing is super nice. The Kobalt 24v Impact Driver is a beast ..The Kobalt 24v XTR Impact will eat that Milwaukee's lunch in terms of power. ... 20V line from Dewalt at Lowes is pretty good.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

I’ve taken a few hiatuses over the last couple of years, and yet nothing really changes. WUS is like a time capsule for the most part. Newbies come in, ask questions and piss off the old heads...yep, all is in order. Not really a confession, but hey, whatever.


----------



## masak_aer (Jul 29, 2007)

I bought my first two "actual" watches 8 and 9 years ago, one from WUS, then i took a break. Fast forward to 2020, suddenly i find myself browsing WUS again. This forum is a toxic place. Full of enablers and i blame all of you!

In less than 2 months, i bought: 3 casios (2 for missus), 1 citizen, 3 seikos.

I think i will need to once again disappear from this forum. I am that easy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Start DUS (DRILLUSEEK), and I'll see you there.
> Getting tired of watches meself; tryin to sell a bunch on eBay.
> And all them poo C's are just watching, but won't buy my sh*t !!!
> Sometimes they'll ask me a lame question. Gaaaaaa!
> Wanna punch them through my monitor.


LOL.

Hi my name is Rocat and I'm a tool fanatic. Dewalt, Millwaukee, Hitachi, and Kobalt battery powered tools for the win. Original Craftsman hand tools and socket sets from waaaayy back for the win for hand tools. I have my father's old Craftsman's socket sets and those are the best. Made in the USA and indestructible.

Those of you who have Ryobi, power tools I'm sorry but you'll have to go to the back of the room and start your own chat. Because those aren't "real" tools.

I have to confess I watch VCG Construction on YouTube for the entertainment.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Start DUS (DRILLUSEEK), and I'll see you there.
> Getting tired of watches meself; tryin to sell a bunch on eBay.
> And all them poo C's are just watching, but won't buy my sh*t !!!
> Sometimes they'll ask me a lame question. Gaaaaaa!
> Wanna punch them through my monitor.


I did stalk a bit and found your eBay listings. That's a crazy cool set of watches you have for sale. I wonder if the fact that they are so different, unusual even, that the average eBay user would gloss right over these listings and not see them for what they are.
I know there is a buyer for everything on eBay but these seem like they would get more traction on a site dedicated to WIS. Btw, I'm a long time seller/buyer on eBay but not a pro, just an observation. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> I did stalk a bit and found your eBay listings. That's a crazy cool set of watches you have for sale. I wonder if the fact that they are so different, unusual even, that the average eBay user would gloss right over these listings and not see them for what they are.
> I know there is a buyer for everything on eBay but these seem like they would get more traction on a site dedicated to WIS. Btw, I'm a long time seller/buyer on eBay but not a pro, just an observation. Good luck with the sale.


Thx pawd'nuh.
Ebay sho is a weird lil waterin hole.
You get all kinds.

I've never sold here bcz WIS types know too much and also gripe too much about the smallest things.

One incident -- and there are many similar here -- I read years ago here about spooked me -- about some member to member transaction here on WUS: the guy complained about buying a USED watch, and he saw some scratch marks on the INSIDE of the lugs.

Did the seller forget to mention that? I don't know, and didn't care.
But the fact that there was a thread about it was enough for me to decide never to sell here.

The hell of the trial of random pubic opinions by people who know nothing of what REALLY transpired was not worth saving a few extra dollars in eBay fees.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Thx pawd'nuh.
> Ebay sho is a weird lil waterin hole.
> You get all kinds.
> 
> ...


I've had just the opposite experience, weird how perspectives can differ.

I always try to sell here first and of the 50ish transactions on WUS from $50-$1,000+, I've never had a bad experience. To be fair, I've never had a bad experience on eBay either but I've likely dodged some issues and I'm overdue for a problem.

The bonus of selling here is that you can set your own terms and choose your buyer if necessary. I've vetted a few new members and made some demands of them that I could not have made of an anonymous eBay buyer. Horses for courses, I guess. Hope you get them sold.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I like coffee. I like watches. There should be a thread on this like power tools with watches (sans Ryobi users).


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I've lately been going through some rough patch with my watches.
I am, I admit, getting sick of most of them. And watches in general. I mean, really, f them all.

So, I open all the drawers - yes, in the plural (and many too) -- I look at my collection, I 'm like, "Aw geez, hell, I don't need buncha ya lying there on your loathsome buttocks, wasting my money, using up my space. Ya'll can clear out!"

Watches: "Oh really!? And you can take that trash mouth of yours right out that door ! We've been so good to you boy all these years! Telling you the time whenever you wanted it. Think we liked it being with YOU? Huh? Yo wrist all nasty sweaty n sheeat! And yet we wus huggin it tight, like we pretendin' we luvvin' it n sheeat. CUZ WE WORKIN' GIRLS! We's profeshioNULLZ, yo !
Look, we wuz doing jes fine at the store, before you hauled our butts into this trash trailer! Now you gon give us sheeat for relaxin' a bit? Go ahead then! Sell us to another man! I'd be more than happy to wrap my sexeh leather strap around a REAL MAN's wrist"

Me: " (quiet).... ... ... ... ... .... (hang's head with guilt... then I hear my name )
Huh? Oh, nothing. OK, honey, I'll be right there. I was just getting my socks."

And I quickly closed the drawers again.


----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

I like my sterile parnis millgaus better than the real thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> And I quickly closed the drawers again.


Always.

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sunday. Peaceful. Quiet.
While I was repairing an old diver, my wife kindly brought me a beverage.
Then as she was leaving, I heard a sound -- of gas escaping. 
I thought it was the helium valve.

But it was not -- the watch does not have a helium valve.
Nor was the gas helium.

More critically, I was not the releaser of said helium, which was technically non-existent.

SIGH !!!


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Sunday. Peaceful. Quiet.
> While I was repairing an old diver, my wife kindly brought me a beverage.
> Then as she was leaving, I heard a sound -- of gas escaping.
> I thought it was the helium valve.
> ...


Sounds like fairer winds be blowin'....

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

captainmorbid said:


> Sounds like fairer winds be blowin'....
> 
> Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


Could be... could be...
Better go make me some hot chocolate


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Sunday. Peaceful. Quiet.
> While I was repairing an old diver, my wife kindly brought me a beverage.
> Then as she was leaving, I heard a sound -- of gas escaping.
> I thought it was the helium valve.
> ...


Jerome K. Jerome is smiling.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

That exquisitely profane moment when you shatter a sapphire bezel insert...


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Yankee (Mar 9, 2015)

Rocat said:


> LOL.
> 
> Hi my name is Rocat and I'm a tool fanatic. Dewalt, Millwaukee, Hitachi, and Kobalt battery powered tools for the win. Original Craftsman hand tools and socket sets from waaaayy back for the win for hand tools. I have my father's old Craftsman's socket sets and those are the best. Made in the USA and indestructible.
> 
> ...





Tanjecterly said:


> I like coffee. I like watches. There should be a thread on this like power tools with watches (sans Ryobi users).


Ryobi haters - your slip is showing.

I vote we start a dedicated thread where we can further discuss the realness of Ryobi tools.....as well as other tools.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Yankee said:


> Ryobi haters - your slip is showing.
> 
> I vote we start a dedicated thread where we can further discuss the realness of Ryobi tools.....as well as other tools.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


In all honesty I do have to give Ryobi credit. I bought their 1600psi 1.2 gallon electric pressure washer and surface attachment. It handled my 10X30 deck and my nearly 100 feet of wood fencing, front and back, without missing a beat. With the surface attachment I was able to clean my Parents driveway that has never been cleaned since we moved in in 1972. I still prefer Milwaukee, Dewalt and Kobalt power tools though.


----------



## Yankee (Mar 9, 2015)

Rocat said:


> In all honesty I do have to give Ryobi credit. I bought their 1600psi 1.2 gallon electric pressure washer and surface attachment. It handled my 10X30 deck and my nearly 100 feet of wood fencing, front and back, without missing a beat. With the surface attachment I was able to clean my Parents driveway that has never been cleaned since we moved in in 1972. I still prefer Milwaukee, Dewalt and Kobalt power tools though.


Same - I prefer DeWalt as well.

Ryobi just has tools that no one else does that it's hard to not want in your collection (if you're a tool guy).

Hard not to like these:

18" cordless fan

























6 gallon cordless vac with 2"± hose


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

The "Others" have those as well or are you referring to the size of the fan and the capacity of the vacuum? I was surprised to see Ryobi have an electrostatic battery operated spray gun in their line up.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Yankee said:


> Same - I prefer DeWalt as well.
> 
> Ryobi just has tools that no one else does that it's hard to not want in your collection (if you're a tool guy).
> 
> ...


I come to WUS to suffer the slings and arrows of outrageous influence to buy watches, but I hitherto thought I was otherwise safe to come here. But here I am about to impulse buy a shop vac. ?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Power tools....such a slippery slope


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

Oh, its power tools now. 

Milwaukee all the way. 
You bought a DeWalt? That's your fault.

And no. No to Ryobi.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I still find myself using hand tools on the vehicles. I think it is a combination of stubbornness and nostalgia 

A Porter Cable power tool set comes in handy when necessary, typically home or furniture efforts.

When I was more aggressive with the wrenchead life, my air compressor and impact experienced regular use. Now I so despise the decibel tolerance required to use them, I will add leverage to a breaker bar before connecting the air tools.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> I still find myself using hand tools on the vehicles. I think it is a combination of stubbornness and nostalgia
> 
> A Porter Cable power tool set comes in handy when necessary, typically home or furniture efforts.
> 
> When I was more aggressive with the wrenchead life, my air compressor and impact experienced regular use. Now I so despise the decibel tolerance required to use them, I will add leverage to a breaker bar before connecting the air tools.


A battery-powered impact gun changed my life.

(And yes, it was a Ryobi. Haters gonna' hate, but you use what people give you, and a lot of people gave me Ryobi, so I'm stuck in that ecosystem now.)


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

This thread...

Is GOLD, affordables confessional, jacked by powah toolz!



Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

If your Ryobi power generator fails in the middle of a storm with power outages, which watch would you use for lume?

<runs away>


----------



## Yankee (Mar 9, 2015)

Rocat said:


> The "Others" have those as well or are you referring to the size of the fan and the capacity of the vacuum? I was surprised to see Ryobi have an electrostatic battery operated spray gun in their line up.


Correct, I was referring to the size of both. They're great tools and I'm surprised none of the bigger hitters have offered anything similar.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yankee (Mar 9, 2015)

watchcrank_tx said:


> I come to WUS to suffer the slings and arrows of outrageous influence to buy watches, but I hitherto thought I was otherwise safe to come here. But here I am about to impulse buy a shop vac.


 It's a good little vacuum....works really well.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yankee (Mar 9, 2015)

TheBearded said:


> Oh, its power tools now.
> 
> Milwaukee all the way.
> You bought a DeWalt? That's your fault.
> ...


No reason you can't have more than one platform. I have DeWalt, Milwaukee and Ryobi. Used to have Bosch and Hilti as well but decided to streamline the collection a bit.

What's your experience with DeWalt that's soured you?

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Yankee said:


> It's a good little vacuum....works really well.


Yeah, but this can't end well, can it? 🤣


----------



## Yankee (Mar 9, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> If your Ryobi power generator fails in the middle of a storm with power outages, which watch would you use for lume?


None, I would just use my DeWalt Power Station to keep things going. 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yankee (Mar 9, 2015)

watchcrank_tx said:


> Yeah, but this can't end well, can it?


 Probably should have started a dedicated thread I guess....

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> If your Ryobi power generator fails in the middle of a storm with power outages, which watch would you use for lume?
> 
> <runs away>


Bought a Craftsman 7.8kW (Briggs and Stratton) generator this fall. A month after we moved in a hurricane left us without power for about a week.

It may be loud, but I should have purchased a portable generator YEARS ago!!!! Incredibly handy

We never considered a whole-home generator before, but we are now.

Oh, and for the question.....Gshock or Ironman, since they both have dial lights built in lol


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> Bought a Craftsman 7.8kW (Briggs and Stratton) generator this fall. A month after we moved in a hurricane left us without power for about a week.


Texas? Louisiana? A number of my friends and relatives in coastal areas of both lost power due to one or another storm this autumn. As if 2020 wasn't bad enough. 

I confess I hate hurricanes.


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

Yankee said:


> No reason you can't have more than one platform. I have DeWalt, Milwaukee and Ryobi. Used to have Bosch and Hilti as well but decided to streamline the collection a bit.
> 
> What's your experience with DeWalt that's soured you?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


Eh, honestly its more of a running joke about DeWalt. They're perfectly fine for the typical homeowner or DIYer. I'll use one in a pinch if needed, but I absolutely prefer Milwaukee. I've experienced and seen more failures from DeWalt by about 10 fold in my decently long journey as an Electrician.

My tools get abused quite a bit more than the average users, not everyone needs to, say, drill a 6" hole in 1/4" plate streel. So I was taught and learned early to go for the company with the better overall quality early in my career, even if it is costlier at the outset. Plus, if I _do _manage to break my Milwaukee power tools, they've got a killer factory warranty.


----------



## Yankee (Mar 9, 2015)

TheBearded said:


> Eh, honestly its more of a running joke about DeWalt. They're perfectly fine for the typical homeowner or DIYer. I'll use one in a pinch if needed, but I absolutely prefer Milwaukee. I've experienced and seen more failures from DeWalt by about 10 fold in my decently long journey as an Electrician.
> 
> My tools get abused quite a bit more than the average users, not everyone needs to, say, drill a 6" hole in 1/4" plate streel. So I was taught and learned early to go for the company with the better overall quality early in my career, even if it is costlier at the outset. Plus, if I _do _manage to break my Milwaukee power tools, they've got a killer factory warranty.


Gotchya. Funny how people can have completely different experiences with tools. I've had DeWalt since the NiCad days and never had a single issue with any of them. I do use them for my work....some see heavy use, some lighter use, but I've never had any problems with them.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i confess... 

i can't stand the style of leather strap, thats a plain basic strap, that just has two big stitches up near the lugs, and nothing else. i just don't get it!

don't hit me!

(lol)


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Yankee said:


> Gotchya. Funny how people can have completely different experiences with tools. I've had DeWalt since the NiCad days and never had a single issue with any of them. I do use them for my work....some see heavy use, some lighter use, but I've never had any problems with them.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


How many have been lost overboard?


----------



## Yankee (Mar 9, 2015)

Rocat said:


> How many have been lost overboard?


You lost me lol...

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

TheBearded said:


> Eh, honestly its more of a running joke about DeWalt. They're perfectly fine for the typical homeowner or DIYer. I'll use one in a pinch if needed, but I absolutely prefer Milwaukee. I've experienced and seen more failures from DeWalt by about 10 fold in my decently long journey as an Electrician.
> 
> My tools get abused quite a bit more than the average users, not everyone needs to, say, drill a 6" hole in 1/4" plate streel. So I was taught and learned early to go for the company with the better overall quality early in my career, even if it is costlier at the outset. Plus, if I _do _manage to break my Milwaukee power tools, they've got a killer factory warranty.


Did someone say Milwaukee?










It's packed full of Milwaukee M12 and and M18 Drills, Impact Drivers, Sawzall's and one handed recip saws. And some Kobalt 24V and Dewalt 20V and 12V Xtreme power tools as well. Hand tools, saws, sockets and wrenches are in my Craftsman rolling tool chest (not pictured) my Dad gave me close to 20 years ago. It was his before, given to him by us kids as a Christmas gift in the late 70's. That thing is still rock solid. By the way that M18 light is a beast with 3 modes.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Yankee said:


> You lost me lol...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


Sorry, to many Yankee's lol

I thought you were Yankeexpress for a moment. He is a Captain on a Cargo Ship and I thought you were him. I figured maybe some of his crew had lost a tool or two over the side of the ship.

That's what happens when I read a post too quickly.


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

Rocat said:


> Did someone say Milwaukee?
> 
> View attachment 15654472
> 
> ...


Dass alotta Pack out.


----------



## Yankee (Mar 9, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Sorry, to many Yankee's lol
> 
> I thought you were Yankeexpress for a moment. He is a Captain on a Cargo Ship and I thought you were him. I figured maybe some of his crew had lost a tool or two over the side of the ship.
> 
> That's what happens when I read a post too quickly.


Ah, gotchya.....wouldn't doubt if that were the case, in his case. 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

TheBearded said:


> Dass alotta Pack out.


Those Packout cases are about as addictive as G-Shocks. The good thing is that they are cheaper than a G-Shock.


----------



## Yankee (Mar 9, 2015)

T-staks here...not as stout as the Packout stuff but mine don't see much abuse and the smaller footprint works better for my use. Plus it's taken Milwaukee FOUR years to come out with drawers for Packout. That's a bit baffling.





































Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Suddenly, I feel like I have a micropenis.... altho I don't. 
Yet. I feel like I do.
Sigh.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

I used to enjoy looking at the postings (and occasionally posting something myself) in the "What hand crankier are you wearing today?" thread. Then someone went and corrected "crankier" to "cranker" and I pretty much lost interest in the thread...


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I seem to have lost interest in dive watches lately. And I used to like nothing else.
Now I'm selling them off one by one because they don't get worn enough and probably never will.

I'll be keeping the SKX's though. I'm not totally insane. Yet.


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

JM252 said:


> I seem to have lost interest in dive watches lately.


Same. I went through a very small handful and got tired of the endless affordable offerings. Now, I'm really appreciating watches without rotating bezels.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

K42 said:


> JM252 said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to have lost interest in dive watches lately.
> ...


Yup, same. I acquired a midsize Omega Seamaster two years ago and a Seiko Tuna a year ago and my want of divers ended. The only diver I acquired since then was a NOS example of a Seiko SKX001 to replace one that was already in my collection.


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

bocbass said:


> I bought a quartz TAG at retail from an AD. Biggest mistake of my watch collecting life.


I have felt this pain. And second that emotion.


----------



## SudoHalt (Jan 11, 2014)

OK... so I might get a bit of hate for this. I have been away from the forums for the better part of the last 6 months, so I have had my own free time to ponder on my watch collection habits. Let me rant about myself, I spend a maximum of 250$ on a mechanical watch...

First of all, I am NOT ranting about collecting mechanical watches for the appreciation of the workmanship and engineering behind our watches, which is a sentiment I respect. However, I am ranting about presenting mechanical, and especially automatic watches, as being "care-free", as many YouTubers do. This argument is simply based on the fact that you will never have to change the battery for the foreseeable future, and the watch will not die on you suddenly.

However, as much as I love watches, I am very thrifty. When the time comes for a service, or even when the watch shows signs of a dire need for service, I wouldn't justify that cost even though some watchmakers are absolute magicians. I don't have the space or the time to learn to service movements myself either. I can swap movements myself, but even that cost I can hardly justify.

On the other hand, I got just enough time and experience to change the battery on a quartz watch every 2-3 years. *You can do it pre-emptively, before the battery dies on you*. Even if I am extra cautious and spending 30 minutes to change the battery, I have spent much less time when compared to setting the time (and date) of my mechanical watch every time I pick it up from the desk. Sure, batteries are a waste product, but what do you say about tossing an old mechanical movement away? See?

Does that mean, at least for me, Quartz watches are more "care-free" than automatics? Yes. Am I the wrong person to be collecting mechanical watches? Maybe, but mine aren't going anywhere.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Everybody has different approaches to taking care of their mechanical and quartzes. Some people buy willy-nilly and don't think about costs of servicing. Others make informed or semi-informed judgments about which mechanical or quartz they will service years down the road after purchasing it. Some keep and some flip. Only you can make that decision.

I know with mine, I have a collection of roughly 6-12 (it fluctuates). I know that I will have to make some hard choices about which watches I will take for service and the ones that will fall by the wayside or get deferred service. Retirement for me is fast approaching so I have to make decisions. Until that time, I will relax and enjoy them.

There is no hard and fast rule. It is what you decide and what you are comfortable with.

And, yes, quartzes are easier to service. You can do it yourself. I've done it, but I wouldn't trust the waterproofing after I've cracked open the case. I'd take it to a watchmaker to check that out. Years down the road, I may take up the hobby of actually servicing cheap mechanical movements myself.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

.F71 true confession...

I don't get, and have never gotten, the BSHT threads.

And that's OK!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

SudoHalt said:


> OK... so I might get a bit of hate for this. I have been away from the forums for the better part of the last 6 months, so I have had my own free time to ponder on my watch collection habits. Let me rant about myself, I spend a maximum of 250$ on a mechanical watch...
> 
> First of all, I am NOT ranting about collecting mechanical watches for the appreciation of the workmanship and engineering behind our watches, which is a sentiment I respect. However, I am ranting about presenting mechanical, and especially automatic watches, as being "care-free", as many YouTubers do. This argument is simply based on the fact that you will never have to change the battery for the foreseeable future, and the watch will not die on you suddenly.
> 
> ...


I agree. I came to the same conclusions over the past two years where my collection has transitioned to more than 50% quartz watches. The care-free nature of quartz watches is furthered by having solar-powered watches or the convenient battery cover on the case back as seen on Swatch and Q Timex reissues.

And I take every opportunity I can to remind folks that Swatch stores still do free lifetime battery changes and one does not even need to bring in any proof of purchase! Just walk in with any old Swatch and they will pop a new battery in it for free.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Due to Tapatalk being the only method that I’ve ever accessed WUS, I have no idea what my post count is.

I’m guessing 300... what’s the over under?



Lol! 4 seconds later, clicks on profile link... sooo dim.

Also, I was way off...

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

I feel like I am reaching peak watch.

Why do I need 10 or 12 or 183 watches....shouldn't 2 or 3 suffice?


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

SudoHalt said:


> I have spent much less time when compared to setting the time (and date) of my mechanical watch every time I pick it up from the desk.


Some people like the ritualistic aspect of doing this, although certainly not everyone.

I, for one, don't mind setting the time each day.


----------



## SudoHalt (Jan 11, 2014)

OSUMBA2003 said:


> Some people like the ritualistic aspect of doing this, although certainly not everyone.
> 
> I, for one, don't mind setting the time each day.


That actually also includes me, to the extent that I am unwilling to get a new rotor for my 9015. That rotor fell off through the display caseback after the watch accidentally dropped on the rail tracks in the metro station.

Honestly, hand-winding the watch, or resynchronizing the time is a nice way to relax and disconnect when necessary. Don't get me started on rotating the bezel.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> I feel like I am reaching peak watch.
> 
> Why do I need 10 or 12 or 183 watches....shouldn't 2 or 3 suffice?


Two or three watches should suffice for the non-watch enthusiast. More than twenty I would say is excessive but everybody is different. I have maybe thirty in my collection right now and that is excessive. I find somewhere around a dozen to be optimal where one would have several options for any type of watch one chooses to put on.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Two or three watches should suffice for the non-watch enthusiast. More than twenty I would say is excessive but everybody is different. I have maybe thirty in my collection right now and that is excessive. I find somewhere around a dozen to be optimal where one would have several options for any type of watch one chooses to put on.


I'm at 10-12, it seems to be enough that when I come around to a watch I havn't worn in a while, it's a refreshing experience and remember why I have it in my collection. It's actually quite nice.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Miggyd87 said:


> I feel like I am reaching peak watch.
> 
> Why do I need 10 or 12 or 183 watches....shouldn't 2 or 3 suffice?


Whoa, you had me worried there for a minute! I thought maybe F71 had been infiltrated by a heretic!


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

Confession.
I’m new to the forums and my first post was to a thread from 2016... Didn’t realize until it was too late.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

I bought two G-Shocks in the last two days. Sue me! 

(soon the "Casio Only Watch Box" will be filled woo hoo)


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

StrapsN'Lume said:


> Confession.
> I'm new to the forums and my first post was to a thread from 2016... Didn't realize until it was too late.


The hate for necroposters baffles me. If the topic interests you it likely interests others who have been here for fewer than four years.

Post on. If nobody posts, the forum dies.


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

tommy_boy said:


> The hate for necroposters baffles me. If the topic interests you it likely interests others who have been here for fewer than four years.
> 
> Post on. If nobody posts, the forum dies.


I agree but the problem is it was a guy looking for watch recommendations. I'm guessing he found his watch within the last 5 years lol


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

StrapsN'Lume said:


> I agree but the problem is it was a guy looking for watch recommendations. I'm guessing he found his watch within the last 5 years lol


I did that too when I first got on WUS. I didn't notice the date of the post. I have seen that happen to many people too. I think when you are new and coming across so much interesting information it is easy to miss that some posts are very dated. Usually someone points this out and you don't make that mistake again. But there are also times where it is reasonable to revive and old post rather than start a new one.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I visit WUS as much for the content that isn't here as for the content that is.


I feel like I could have said that in a lot snappier way...


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

The more I look at the watches in the recent salmon dial thread, the more I want one


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

I'm so f***ing sick of the small wristed, small watch gang b****ing and complaining that _anything_ over 39mm is too big.

Please. Shut. Up.

Also, thank you to the True Confessions thread for being here so I didn't have to get into a keyboard fight in the thread I wanted to say this in.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

TheBearded said:


> I'm so f***ing sick of the small wristed, small watch gang b****ing and complaining that _anything_ over 39mm is too big.
> 
> Please. Shut. Up.
> 
> Also, thank you to the True Confessions thread for being here so I didn't have to get into a keyboard fight in the thread I wanted to say this in.


The "all the watches must be THIS way" argument can actually work against those who make it. Without variety, everyone would have to buy the "THIS way" watch, reducing the supply for those who want them (in a sense). I'm happy that I haven't yet fallen in to the pit of "not available." See: the Timefactors thread. They don't appeal to me.


----------



## ArmyCW3 (Jan 31, 2021)

I think Bond straps are ugly. I will not buy any watch with a cyclops. I'd rather talk to someone wearing an Invicta who loves it than someone wearing a Rolex because is fashionable. I wear my Seiko 5 Field watch more than my Hamilton Field Officer because a Junior NCO mistook my Hammy for a Seiko.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

TheBearded said:


> I'm so f***ing sick of the small wristed, small watch gang b****ing and complaining that _anything_ over 39mm is too big.
> 
> Please. Shut. Up.
> 
> Also, thank you to the True Confessions thread for being here so I didn't have to get into a keyboard fight in the thread I wanted to say this in.


Yeah, I hate having to remind people that if a watch is too big for you, then the watch is not for you. The watch exists because there is a customer for it and heaven forbid you are not that customer. Go buy different watch. The same follows with the price of a watch or any other feature of the watch. Lord knows, there are plenty of other watches out there. If a watch has even number-only arabic numerals, it is not for me, but I am not angry at the brand nor will I be derisive to anyone who likes that particular dial layout.

Oh and I confess this is the most religious I have been on a watch forum but I will contend I have not used anyone's god's name in vain.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I still hate that best of ali thread.. after not being on here for the better part of 2yrs... them chinesium watches **** me off.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Let me add a complaint here. I see a very nice watch and look closer and find it's ruined by faux yellow AKA fauxtina.

I don't understand manufacturers who still use it at this point. It doesn't look remotely attractive on a brand new watch (whether it's attractive on vintage watches is another issue). And vintage yellow has poor lume compared to BGW9 or C3. And who wants to wear a timepiece that has a piss yellow coloring?


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

- Came to the "Affordable Watches" theme forum for WPAC 2021, but stayed for threads like this. Good stuff!

- I have nobody to talk about watches in real life. Nobody in my family or circle of friends is into them. A year back a new colleague came to my department and I immediately noticed his watch on a matching, custom-looking NATO. I got excited. Then we talked, the watch turned out to be some fashion brand and he knew nothing about watches. I was a bit disappointed. Still, I don't know if I really wanted to talk about watches in real life, because its like many other hobbies - doing is great, talking about is dull AF. That's why I dont attend motorcycle meets even though I ride.

- Its almost two years since my bad customer service experience with Seiko, yet I still don't think I'll buy from them in the future.

- I'm looking at watches and this forum even though I'm fully committed not to buy one this year.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

That moment, when someone asks for the time...

In your mind, the following: “I will handle this!”.

The sleeve retracted, wrist rolled into prime position, elbow at 45 degrees and slowly drifting to 90...


In your mind... “I haven’t worn this one in a while”.. anticipation building..


WIS pride peaking..


Dead quartz.

I have 70(ish) watches...

The WIS walk of shame leads to your pocketed smart phone... 


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

After reading the posts about why watches not enjoyed should be sold/made available to others, and having my heart strings tugged for members that may want them....I listed a couple. It was dipping my tie in before listing more 

After some PM's and time coming to bump the threads, I have lost interest. Not only do I not care to list more, I would delete the existing threads if I could.


----------



## ChrMorcom (Aug 20, 2018)

Fugg it, this is true confession. Might as well be honest to myself.

I am thinking about ditching all my quartz watches and be a one-watch collector that I always dreamt of. No more thinking about other watches, just wear my trusty Seiko SRPB143 and move along.

Of course that doesn't stopped me from watching watch reviews, but I found that the urge to buy new watches has diminished rapidly. Maybe because I'm comfortable with this watch? I dunno.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I am self-instituting a hiatus on purchasing unless I sell to fund it. This is in place until at least the fall. I need to spend some time enjoying what I have instead of focusing on what is next.

After making a deposit on a likely summer watch, I decided I should wait until it arrives and is enjoyed before net spending more


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

I was just wearing a watch for a half day before I noticed it had a dead battery. Worse yet, the date stopped on the 7th, and today is the 19th, and I may have worn it once since then. If so, that means I wore a watch all day last time without noticing a dead battery.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess to enjoying and contributing to @Hornet99's WPAC thread even though I have fallen off the wagon twice already in 2021 in insomnia moments of weakness. And when I say insomnia, I just mean I spent a few hours figuring out what I need to sell to justify those purchases but not actually taking photographs or writing the sales listings.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

When making petty complaints about the tardiness of senior-level management to do the obvious,
I like to say "Well they are....", then pause and look at my watch as if checking the time, then finish "... 2 years late on that one."

Then smugly think to myself "do that on your smart-phone".


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I lost an overseas auction this morning with a snipe bid of USD $50 more than the leading bidder at four hours to closing. The actual closing price was triple that of my lowball bid but I confess I am still annoyed I did not win the auction and I am ashamed to admit I planned to put in a poison pill bid but fell asleep at the keyboard before doing so. Am I a better man for this? Probably not.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I have blown off my watch budget for the year several times over that I'm banned from even viewing the WPAC thread.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I had to close my internet and step away for awhile to keep me and I from reasoning myself into a "completely justifiable" spend that would have far exceeded my prior peak


----------



## ChrMorcom (Aug 20, 2018)

F71 True Confessions 

1. Nobody really cares about your watches. This hobby is merely about stroking our ego, and you know it.

2. Most luxury watch designs are derivative and uninspiring. Even microbrand falls into this trap.

3. Quartz are objectively better than mechanicals. Everyone who said the contrary is stupid.

4. Vintage watches is a trap.

5. Rolex is an overpriced tool watch for the masses who doesnt know any better. They are outclassed and outgunned by several watch brands out there.

6. Gemstones has no place in watches.

7. Skeleton watches are ugly.

8. Many complications has no real use but to look fancy.

9. Most GMT watches are freakin ugly. Hate 4-5 hands. Also, you dont travel that much anyway. 

10. Affordable luxury is an oxymoron.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Re: Number 9, are GMT bezels ugly as well?


----------



## ChrMorcom (Aug 20, 2018)

Tanjecterly said:


> Re: Number 9, are GMT bezels ugly as well?


Oh s*** yeah.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

ChrMorcom said:


> Oh s*** yeah.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


To quote the immortal Dude, that's like, your opinion, man.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

ChrMorcom said:


> F71 True Confessions
> 
> 1. Nobody really cares about your watches. This hobby is merely about stroking our ego, and you know it.
> 
> ...


These are more complaints or unpopular opinions than confessions but this is a WatchUSeek forum so it is a natural for a thread to include those. I think I actually agree with all of them. Number 4 is particularly relevant one in my hobby and collection right now.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I have 4 watches, and one set of golf clubs that are nearly 8 years old. In season I play golf 6-7 times a month or more, and a couple times a month in the winter. I need new golf clubs more than I do another watch. And a few lessons too.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

I don't like when the ice cubes stick together at the bottom of the cup so I shake the cubes apart just before pouring in the beverage. Sometimes I even need to tap the cup on the counter to bring the ice to the surface. If the ice isn't floating at the top, I won't drink it.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Mediocre said:


> I had to close my internet and step away for awhile to keep me and I from reasoning myself into a "completely justifiable" spend that would have far exceeded my prior peak


Yes, I quoted myself.

So I calmed down and backed off the budget buster....and then I made an "its worth a shot" offer on a different watch...and they accepted.

I will be posting another watch or two FS soon to balance my conscience lol


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I have 4 watches, and one set of golf clubs that are nearly 8 years old. In season I play golf 6-7 times a month or more, and a couple times a month in the winter. I need new golf clubs more than I do another watch. And a few lessons too.


I live in a POA with two golf courses and my entire golf bag (clubs, accessories, everything) is worth less than most any of my watches lol


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Whenever a new microbrand watch or Kickstarter is announced/reviewed, and my reaction is "ehhh" or "Oh #@(% no", I'm relieved. I don't need another watch.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

The video I just watched about "confusion" as to what is and what is not a fake sea-gull 1963 ... was Hilarious..... I absolutely love it when the chinese start ripping themselves off...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

SudoHalt said:


> OK... so I might get a bit of hate for this. I have been away from the forums for the better part of the last 6 months, so I have had my own free time to ponder on my watch collection habits. Let me rant about myself, I spend a maximum of 250$ on a mechanical watch...
> 
> First of all, I am NOT ranting about collecting mechanical watches for the appreciation of the workmanship and engineering behind our watches, which is a sentiment I respect. However, I am ranting about presenting mechanical, and especially automatic watches, as being "care-free", as many YouTubers do. This argument is simply based on the fact that you will never have to change the battery for the foreseeable future, and the watch will not die on you suddenly.
> 
> ...


I'd agree that quartz watches are more 'care-free' in that sense.

Change a battery every three years? No problem. 
Wind and set daily (or at least set weekly if you wear a single automatic most of the time), plus sending it for comparatively expensive service every 5 years? That's much more effort.

I'm happy with that effort, but can't deny that it IS effort.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

I left the chrono running on my Bulova Lunar Pilot so it needed a new cell. I tried to stretch the limits of the caseback remover in my kit and scratched the caseback. I have an oversized remover I bought when I was changing out the cells in a buddy's big Invictas pretty regularly. I was just too lazy to get it out of the cabinet 2 feet away.


----------



## OldBoldPilot (Dec 12, 2019)

Every time I see a watch I like, I involuntarily compare its price to the cost of some component I'll need to buy for the airplane I'm building. For example, I really want a Glycine Airman ($800ish), but it's the equivalent of an ADS-B receiver, or wing fairings, or 2/3 of a communication radio, or 1/2 of a prop governor....

Since I already have watches that function perfectly well, I've been unable to justify buying any more. The plane parts always win. Priorities.


----------



## ChrMorcom (Aug 20, 2018)

Being on WUS and watch world in general has warped my perception on watches. Before, I considered 500 USD as "too much" for one watch. Now, I see 6k watch and kept thinking, thats a good deal. Christ.


----------



## SeizeTheMeans (Dec 11, 2018)

I've broken all my own personal _rules. _In the last year. I started January of last year with four watches and a hard rule of no more than four without selling one to replace it. I now have *13 *watches in my box. I've also started vetting the biggest watch purchase of my collecting yet. Up to this point I had spent no more than $300 and felt that was too high. I'm planning a $500+ purchase finally, and don't even feel as bad as I thought I would about it.

Hoping to pull off two $500+ purchases in the same week, that's the real kicker.

Gruppo Gamma and a Longines VHP. I'm working angles on both.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Smaller watches fit my smaller wrist.

46-47mm L2L is as long as I should go, smaller is even better.


----------



## Ron1 (Jan 26, 2021)

It's approaching 5am, I have no reason to be up and haunting WUS and I'm checking my email annoyed as hell that I haven't got a dispatch conformation after 48 hours for a run-of-the-mill, cheap Timex digital I've had to pay nearly twice RRP for and order from the US because UK shopping sucks since Brexit.

First world problems.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I had a little over USD $2000 of Amazon credit and I confess I almost used it to to pay for a 39mm Bell & Ross BRS-92. This confession is not an admission of shame nor is it a criticism of the Bell & Ross brand, Bell & Ross watches, or the owners of Bell & Ross watches.

I really like the consistent aviation instrument panel aesthetic Bell & Ross has established and I think there is value to being so having such strong brand identity. They are fashionable tool watches. However, I confess that when I had the opportunity to buy one for only a few hundred dollars out of pocket, I passed because I kept thinking about the drop-in Selitta movement even though I have been critical of movement snobs.

In the end, I opted for a Longines Avigation Big Eye when I was convinced I had no interest in ever buying a mechanical chronograph. It just goes to show that I do not know what I am talking about nor should I be so confident about my opinions.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I really like their consistent aviation instrument panel aesthetic they have established and I think there is value to being so having such strong brand identity. They are fashionable tool watches. However, I confess that when I had the opportunity to buy one for only a few hundred dollars out of pocket, I passed because I kept thinking about the drop-in Selitta movement even though I have been critical of movement snobs.


I don't mind the Sellita, but I do mind they don't usually use a very good grade of movement. But like you I like the aesthetics and the consistency. Plus they are beautifully finished.


Mr. James Duffy said:


> In the end, I opted for a Longines Avigation Big Eye when I was convinced I had no interest in ever buying a mechanical chronograph. It just goes to show that I do not know what I am talking about nor should I be so confident about my opinions.


Congrats! That's a very nice watch.


----------



## Ron1 (Jan 26, 2021)

_'Forgive me Father, I have sinned.'
'Unburden yourself my son, tell me your sin and be absolved...maybe'
'I have worshiped at the feet of a false God, I have strayed from the path of *THE SHOCK*.' 
'Another one? *sighs, ok, what happened?'
'Well as you know I wanted a digital for the weekends but I was proud, arrogant...I wanted to be different, I wanted to be special!'
'And....'








'I'm beginning to see your problem my son'
'It's like totally sending the wrong message!'
'What should it be saying?'
'Well, when I'm in the club with the honeys it should be like...'Yeah baby, I'm with *THE TEAMS*!'








'And yours is saying....?'








'Oh my'
'It's like tiny! Yeah I checked the measurements but it could fit inside a kinder egg! The damn thing feels like it's made outa the same plastic!'
'There is only one solution child, I shall send you to Want to buy where maybe one of the congregation may take pity on you.What will become of the imposter?'
'Well unless I can find some sucker, erm fellow enthusiast who wants it - it's going to sock drawer hell.'
'Begone child.'_

Moral of the story - Do your research, then do some more. Then wait a couple of weeks.* Then* buy.
Damnit!


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

I have a few watches that I will never speak about or post pictures of and will never tell anyone why on this forum. Tomorrow though, I am adding a new watch that I won’t mind sharing.


----------



## JaysunDee (Jul 8, 2020)

Field watches are pathetically boring.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess I sometimes post my complaints or opinions about watches in this thread instead of making an actual confession but I will at least make the effort to frame the post as a confession.


----------



## Ron1 (Jan 26, 2021)

I confess some people are so petty with their humor chip removed they post in this thread digging out others for no apparent reason.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I confess that I enjoy reading the latest True Confessions. It's a gem in WUS. 

While we're speaking of threads like this, we should have a thread like Lady Whistledown's scathing notes on the activities of the ton here. (And by ton, I mean watch manufacturers, big and small, and notable public figures, both good and bad.) 

Props to those who understand the Bridgerton reference.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

In the past, in response to the behavior of the general public, I've thought to myself - "We could use a good pandemic"... now I'm conflicted, so conflicted.

(Here's a picture to make my post seem more interesting than it is)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I would buy several of the same model, the idea being, I will do a mod - make a prototype - and if it works well / looks good, make several more of the same, and sell them, to fund the one I will keep.

What usually happens is, the first mod turns out really nice, so I keep it, as intended.

Then, I use the rest to make more "prototypes" using different dials and hands that all turn out super sexy also.

So I end up keeping them all. 
Ahsweddagaa, my talent is my curse. SIGH !!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

And while I am at it....

I confess:
I have have put on my IGNORE list those people whose watch-for-sale listings were intolerable.

The wording - the whole thing: tone, diction, and that "net to me" bs;
The smugness. 
The entitled "you're lucky to buy this from me" vibe showing through the price -- like, $50 off the original price, after wearing it for 2 years.

Hyeah! right... when it can still be bought new.

The whole dooshiness vibe was/is often enuf for me to smash that IGNORE button.
Ya, I shouldn't be so quick to be judgy, but alas, my impatience is too vigorous for my better side to prevail !

(But in my defense: One would have to be an idiot to NOT recognize patterns after seeing them repeatedly. How many poops does one have to step on to see that most of them are not actually chocolate? Even if 1 in 100 poop-looking things turns out to be chocolate. one simply must simplify life, even at the expense of said chocolate. That's right, I said it: I do profile dammit.)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I once put an earwig in my mates can of coke without him noticing.

And he drunk it.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> I once put an earwig in my mates can of coke without him noticing.
> And he drunk it.


Is that how you managed to amass your collection of watches?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

No but I got a lot better at the 100m sprint with him chasing me 😎


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> And while I am at it....
> 
> I confess:
> I have have put on my IGNORE list those people whose watch-for-sale listings were intolerable.
> ...


Well today's your lucky day my friend.

I'm selling a rare and much sought-after SKX 007.
Mint condition except for signs of normal wear such as a few hairlines from that time the strap broke and it got run over by a taxi.

Super accurate, loses 45 seconds per day, which is within specs.

Comes in the original luxury paper box with one months warranty from Honest John's Watches & Novelties Emporium.

500 net to me, but you'll have to join the waiting list and supply references and a sample of your DNA.

Hurry up before this once in a lifetime opportunity passes you by 👍


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

JM252 said:


> Well today's your lucky day my friend.
> I'm selling a rare and much sought-after SKX 007
> Hurry up before this once in a lifetime opportunity passes you by 👍


Bruh! You KNOW how it's done, yo !


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

I confess that I enjoy lurking in this particular thread without contributing much to it, but that there was a time period when I almost abandoned it because ... rants. I’m happy to see it back in form, mostly.

So, my actual confession is that I had started slowly divesting my small collection of mid-level Swiss watches with the intention of upscaling to a 36mm non diver steel watch of some quality and renown. But, several Seikos later I have discovered that my subconscious aim was simply to collect watches I could take apart without fear and change bits with impunity. I’m downscaling after all. And while I am willing to confess it, I am not at all sorry about it. So, very shortly I will begin divesting my somewhat too large collection of mid-level Seiko divers, with the intention of upscaling to a 36mm steel sport watch of some quality and renown. I wonder what I will be getting instead this time?

those BR-123s have always looked nice...


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

I thought the new Synchron diver was fugly.
I could smell the hype building a mile away.
I said that I won’t be fooled by that!!
I bought the watch ...


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

redhed18 said:


> Synchron diver


Had to look it up. You were right the first time.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

So fugly that someone is selling his new one online.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm sooooo dying to rip into this silly chinesium POS on the ali thread.. but I need to just stay away from that thread because it makes me irrationally irritated.. (oh btw the "sensor" protrusion is totally for show on this zinc alloy pile of junk..)


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

You're worked up over finding crap in the Ali thread?


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

I want an "exit watch" to end this madness of spending time looking at timepieces and forums, buying and selling BS. Yet the exit watch has to be perfect (otherwise it won't be an "exit" for long) so I'm back at looking at watches again. Sigh.

I'm half a mind just buy the one I covet next, sell those who won't make the cut and remove Tapatalk from my home screen. Yet I love the banter on these forums.


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

I really dislike the use of Roman numerals on watch dials. They are just about acceptable on a Sun dial, but they have no business being on a watch face. Also the Roman numeral for "4" is "IV" & definitely NOT "IIII", unfortunately, not a lot of watch designers appear to be aware of this.

"California dials"? An abomination.

I also can't stand sub dials that cut into into the numerals on watches. Why do this? I would much prefer no number at all to part of a number. It just looks like a case of p*ss poor planning when designing the watch face.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Sceptic_Pencil. said:


> Also the Roman numeral for "4" is "IV" & definitely NOT "IIII", unfortunately, not a lot of watch designers appear to be aware of this.


The use of IIII is to visually balance out the VIII on the opposite side of the dial. It is a deliberate design choice, although you could still argue against. Personally I cringe when I see dials with IV... to each their own.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I think the new colorful 41m OPs look like cheap fashion watches.

I also think I may get one more watch in the $1500-3k range in the next 6 months or so and be done. I just don't enjoy the "hobby" that much anymore and I love the watches I currently have.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

I confess that I (oh the shame), um, bought a Vostok in 2019. I thought "what harm is there in just having one Vostok". I thought I could handle it. No! I've become addicted to Vostoks; I can't stop looking at Vostoks; I can't stop buying Vostoks; I now have 24 Vostoks and more on the way.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I confess that I (oh the shame), um, bought a Vostok in 2019. I thought "what harm is there in just having one Vostok". I thought I could handle it. No! I've become addicted to Vostoks; I can't stop looking at Vostoks; I can't stop buying Vostoks; I now have 24 Vostoks and more on the way.


Aw don't tell me that! (Or maybe it is good that you did.) I have been waffling over a few Vostok models lately when I have no need for another watch I will rarely choose over the Swiss and Seiko divers. I need to remind myself of how it is hardly worth the effort to sell an affordable watch.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I think the new colorful 41m OPs look like cheap fashion watches.
> 
> I also think I may get one more watch in the $1500-3k range in the next 6 months or so and be done. I just don't enjoy the "hobby" that much anymore and I love the watches I currently have.


That is why I am aiming to get an OP36 in black or blue. I have scaled back, too; the addiction monster has been quite calm lately. However, I confess that might not be entirely true because I just posted about the urge to buy a Vostok.


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

1. Don't like "GMT" watches even though it would be a useful tool in my aviation pursuits. The extra hand puts me off.
2. I have an irrational dislike of Breitling even though I used to own one.
3. Believe *my *Omega Speedmaster Professional has actually been on the Moon.
4. Anything below 40mm is for young ladies and wannabees.
5. Think Russian watches are a Communist plot even though I own four of them.
6. Quartz watches make me a little ill even though I also own a few of them.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> That is why I am aiming to get an OP36 in black or blue. I have scaled back, too; the addiction monster has been quite calm lately. However, I confess that might not be entirely true because I just posted about the urge to buy a Vostok.


Solid plan. I'd buy a regular black or blue 41mm OP if not for the ridiculous prices and dealer games. Oh well. RESIST! The WPAC thread can be a solid support system if you are so inclined. I have bought and sold so many watches the past 2 years it's ridiculous, as well as returned a couple of faulty CWs. And even rebought a Zelos I regretted selling. I'm basically back to square one, and love what I have but it's just not much fun anymore. I may grab a Monta Atlas or Triumph and call it quits on this madness.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Brey17 said:


> I have a few watches that I will never speak about or post pictures of and will never tell anyone why on this forum. Tomorrow though, I am adding a new watch that I won't mind sharing.


So...

Why hide the watches?


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Mediocre said:


> So...
> 
> Why hide the watches?


Sorry, thought this was more like a dark confessional where you say your piece and nobody talks about it even if they managed to overhear something.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Brey17 said:


> Sorry, thought this was more like a dark confessional where you say your piece and nobody talks about it even if they managed to overhear something.


It is....but your post was begging me to ask LOL

I am the same way, some of mine have never been posted and others are very sparse


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I only own one Vostok. But I could totally see myself going down the Vostok-Komandirskie-Poljot rabbit hole and slowly burying myself, $70 at a time, if I relented to the draw.

I could do this on Casio Edifices, too.


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't understand why a watch has to be worn to be kept. I have watches that I haven't worn in more than ten years but I don't have any intention of selling any of them. 

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I only own one Vostok. But I could totally see myself going down the Vostok-Komandirskie-Poljot rabbit hole and slowly burying myself, $70 at a time, if I relented to the draw.
> 
> I could do this on Casio Edifices, too.


Same. I would risk a tetanus infection with a bathtub full of Vostoks and Casios were I to succumb to my horological Mr. Hyde.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I feel bad for asking about Brey's confession earlier. I spoke of fight club, and it was wrong.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Sceptic_Pencil. said:


> I really dislike the use of Roman numerals on watch dials. They are just about acceptable on a Sun dial, but they have no business being on a watch face.....
> ....."California dials"? An abomination.


Not a fan of Roman numerals, either. But every collection deserves one California dial. Ridiculously cool. And cooly ridiculous.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> That is why I am aiming to get an OP36 in black or blue. I have scaled back, too; the addiction monster has been quite calm lately. However, I confess that might not be entirely true because I just posted about the urge to buy a Vostok.


I too seem to have reached 'peak watch'.

Got a DJ 36a few months ago. I rarely wear it for various reasons.
I enjoy my affordables more, tbh, and I've got more than enough of those.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I regularly look at threads for high end watches posted for sale when I see them in the "new posts" list....and I have no intention of even considering them. Like windows shopping at a high end used car lot


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I wanna get rid of many of my watches. Have too many. 

But sometimes, I can't. Just can't put some of them up. 
But I remind myself of what a man is, and put them up for sale anyway.... but price them high, hoping they won't sell. 

But if they do sell anyway? 

Well then, I have something a little extra for my pain and suffering, and use that extra to soothe my pain by buying another watch.

D'OH!!! 
Sumbaadeh hepp meh.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I wanna get rid of many of my watches. Have too many.
> 
> But sometimes, I can't. Just can't put some of them up.
> But I remind myself of what a man is, and put them up for sale anyway.... but price them high, hoping they won't sell.
> ...


I feel you, brother. I had a dozen watches prepared to list but decided to put them on to photograph and now I am only selling less than half of them. Watches are stupid.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> I wanna get rid of many of my watches. Have too many.
> 
> But sometimes, I can't. Just can't put some of them up.


I hadn't sold anything in forever, as the collection soared above 120. Because it's such a damn slog to get them set up for sale on eBay (I don't sell watches here; you people know too much). But I finally got into the right mindset a week or two ago, got four sold and have another 10 for sale.

I'll probably do like a dozen cheap Chinese watches in one "what will you give me for all of them?" eBay sale, just to further clear out space.

I was so excited about making inroads at paring down that I ... bought two more watches.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Seeing a for sale post with misplaced capitalization, i.e., ReDuCeD, or oddly spelled or bolded words, or emojis like "fire" makes me want to swipe right (or left as the case may be).


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess I am cranky today because I was up late demagnetizing my watches, watch tools, spare spring bars, and spare buckles. I have a physics degree from a notable university and I know magnetized spring bars are not strong enough and/or close enough to a watch movement to affect the timekeeping, but I confess I was also a very poor student who took almost 6 years to graduate with a typical 4-year degree and I had to take upper-division Electromagnetism twice to get a passing grade.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ever look at a spring bar and feel a rising terror inside?

You can have a $100,000 Patek and the only thing standing between a comfortably worn watch and a horrific crash/lost forever disaster are those tiny little pins, in those shallow little lug holes.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ever look at a spring bar and feel a rising terror inside?
> 
> You can have a $100,000 Patek and the only thing standing between a comfortably worn watch and a horrific crash/lost forever disaster are those tiny little pins, in those shallow little lug holes.


Precisely why I favor shoulderless spring bars with drilled lugs. But damn a lot of good watches don't have drilled lugs.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

In my mind, members Mr James Duffy, Tanjecterly, and WorthThe Wrist all swirl as one and the same person. 
IDK why. (Please, no offense)

A bit like how members Jeepdad, Justadad, and DaddyDad do.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> In my mind, members Mr James Duffy, Tanjecterly, and WorthThe Wrist all swirl as one and the same person.
> IDK why. (Please, no offense)
> 
> A bit like how members Jeepdad, Justadad, and DaddyDad do.


Well, if we are going to explore this level of confession, I have to confess I have confused you with @sticky and @atarione a few times over the many years we have been here. Sorry...uh, to all of you.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I am considering buying and then returning a watch from Crown and Caliber, knowing full well I won't keep it so I can try it on again before I buy it elsewhere. I tried it on about 2 years ago, and have no other way seeing it again in person now since it's discontinued. And I really feel like its not cool, so I probably won't do it.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

OldBoldPilot said:


> Every time I see a watch I like, I involuntarily compare its price to the cost of some component I'll need to buy for the airplane I'm building. For example, I really want a Glycine Airman ($800ish), but it's the equivalent of an ADS-B receiver, or wing fairings, or 2/3 of a communication radio, or 1/2 of a prop governor....
> 
> Since I already have watches that function perfectly well, I've been unable to justify buying any more. The plane parts always win. Priorities.


Ohhh, Airplane. What type are you building? It's been a long time since I've seen a home built plane under construction? A long time ago my father was a member of EAA242. He joined when he started flying his 172F.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

When you bookmark a particular watch brand sub forum, the odds are increased that you'll eventually get a brand x watch after reading the threads and looking at pictures there. Even though I don't want to and think they're way overpriced.

And it is increased even further when you start making excuses about getting the watch (ahem, _*justifying*_), looking at your current collection and thinking how to make room, and how does it fit, and how to externally justify it with your SO (it'd be damn hard to hide it or claim that it's "like" all your other watches when it's orange, yellow, or turquoise when everything else is black or dark blue). And, of course, looking at your current state of finances and figuring out what you can afford. Do I hock my kidney? Can I hide a three day operation from my wife? So forth.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> When you bookmark a particular watch brand sub forum, the odds are increased that you'll eventually get a brand x watch after reading the threads and looking at pictures there. Even though I don't want to and think they're way overpriced.
> 
> And it is increased even further when you start making excuses about getting the watch (ahem, _*justifying*_), looking at your current collection and thinking how to make room, and how does it fit, and how to externally justify it with your SO (it'd be damn hard to hide it or claim that it's "like" all your other watches when it's orange, yellow, or turquoise when everything else is black or dark blue). And, of course, looking at your current state of finances and figuring out what you can afford. Do I hock my kidney? Can I hide a three day operation from my wife? So forth.


I feel you, man. It is the same but different for me. I am a habitual impulse buyer so I start visiting watch brand sub forums _after_ an impulse purchase just to get a modicum of affirmation and validation. Addiction is a disease.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> Do I hock my kidney?* Can I hide* a three day operation from my wife?


Yes you can.
Just come home after 3 days with some chalk / talcum on your hands, and tell her you hocked a kidney.
She'll say: _"You daggum liar! You went and did that bowling marathon again! I knew it!" _


----------



## OldBoldPilot (Dec 12, 2019)

Rocat said:


> Ohhh, Airplane. What type are you building? It's been a long time since I've seen a home built plane under construction? A long time ago my father was a member of EAA242. He joined when he started flying his 172F.


A Titan T-51. More than 5 years down, at least 5 to go.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

OldBoldPilot said:


> A Titan T-51. More than 5 years down, at least 5 to go.


That looks sweet.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

When a member place a high value on only purchasing watches that won’t depreciate, I automatically think less of their opinions. I know it sounds judgemental, but I don’t even view them as hobbyists.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

The pin and collar system is vastly superior to screws for bracelet links. I’ve never had a pin/collar system fail, and I’ve never needed to use loctite on them. Also, I can size a pin/collar bracelet in 5 minutes tops, with zero scratches to the bracelet, whereas a screw-based system always takes longer and causes more damage.

In short, pin/collar >>> screws and all you people that demand screws are ruining bracelets. 

/Am I doing this right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

efawke said:


> The pin and collar system is vastly superior to screws for bracelet links. I've never had a pin/collar system fail,


Wait. R u fur realz?


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Wait. R u fur realz?


Very.

Of course, I'm well aware I'm in the minority. The demand for screw-based bracelets is through the roof. I just happen to believe the majority is wrong on this one. 

Edit: I suspect that one reason the pin/collar system is despised by some many is because people try to adjust them without the proper tools. Using one of the below tools (which are very cheap, btw), resizing a pin/collar bracelet is much easier than dealing with a tiny screw/screwdriver head, IMO.


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

efawke said:


> The pin and collar system is vastly superior to screws for bracelet links. I've never had a pin/collar system fail, and I've never needed to use loctite on them. Also, I can size a pin/collar bracelet in 5 minutes tops, with zero scratches to the bracelet, whereas a screw-based system always takes longer and causes more damage.
> 
> In short, pin/collar >>> screws and all you people that demand screws are ruining bracelets.
> 
> ...


I'm happy it works for you. It doesn't work for me. Rock on.

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

I cannot bring myself to buy a watch from a post where the seller shows a man with long finger nails. Men with bare feet or men wearing open-toed sandals while holding the watch will also cause me to look elsewhere.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

efawke said:


> The pin and collar system is vastly superior to screws for bracelet links. I've never had a pin/collar system fail, and I've never needed to use loctite on them. Also, I can size a pin/collar bracelet in 5 minutes tops, with zero scratches to the bracelet, whereas a screw-based system always takes longer and causes more damage.
> 
> In short, pin/collar >>> screws and all you people that demand screws are ruining bracelets.
> 
> /Am I doing this right?


I disagree. I would rank the various bracelet sizing systems in the descending order of security, ease of sizing, and my overall preference:

1) Screw links
2) Pin and single center link-captured collar
3) Pin and single outer link-captured collar
4) Friction pins
5) Seiko's pin and spring quick-change system
6) Faith in the Lord and Savior ***** Christ
7) Pin and double outer-link uncaptured collars


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

efawke said:


> The pin and collar system is vastly superior to screws for bracelet links. I've never had a pin/collar system fail, and I've never needed to use loctite on them. Also, I can size a pin/collar bracelet in 5 minutes tops, with zero scratches to the bracelet, whereas a screw-based system always takes longer and causes more damage.
> 
> In short, pin/collar >>> screws and all you people that demand screws are ruining bracelets.
> 
> ...


I am totally offended by your remarks.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I find it almost humorous to watch someone remove their mask to smoke


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Mediocre said:


> I find it almost humorous to watch someone remove their mask to smoke


Not sure how else it'd be done...



Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Mediocre said:


> I find it almost humorous to watch someone remove their mask to smoke


Since we're now on to smokers...

I have never understood why a smoker would drive around in their car with the windows down. In my mind that's like a drinker who pours half their drink out on to the floor, wasting it.

Hear me out.

If a smoker likes to smoke and wants to get as much smoke/enjoyment from each cigarette then why waste the smoke by letting it blow out of their car. You would think the smart thing would be to drive with their windows rolled up and their A/C system on recirculate so that no smoke would leave their car, ever.

At least that's what I would prefer they do since I always seem to be stuck behind the folks smoking in their cars with their windows down, holding their cigarettes in their left hand while sticking their arm out the Driver's window.

I don't want to smell it. If I did, I'd take up smoking.

Secondly, how long does a cigarette actually last when someone is smoking it while riding a motorcycle? That one blows my mind.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I received an email today from our local School District office that after Spring Break our kid in Middle School will be back to 5 days a week and a week after that our High Schooler will also go back to 5 days a week. They've been at 4 days a week for quite a while. 

Our High School kid did not find it amusing. I on the other hand was laughing all the way down stairs to tell him and all the way back upstairs to my home office.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Rocat said:


> Since we're now on to smokers...
> 
> I have never understood why a smoker would drive around in their car with the windows down. In my mind that's like a drinker who pours half their drink out on to the floor, wasting it.
> 
> ...


Second hand smoke is bad...

Also! I don't know why anybody rolls down a car window, almost every car has AC now!

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The average size of a particle of smoke from a cigarette is approximately the same size as the COVID virus.

My confession? ... I'm beginning to think one doesn't need to confess anything when posting in this thread.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> When you bookmark a particular watch brand sub forum, the odds are increased that you'll eventually get a brand x watch after reading the threads and looking at pictures there. Even though I don't want to and think they're way overpriced.
> 
> And it is increased even further when you start making excuses about getting the watch (ahem, _*justifying*_), looking at your current collection and thinking how to make room, and how does it fit, and how to externally justify it with your SO (it'd be damn hard to hide it or claim that it's "like" all your other watches when it's orange, yellow, or turquoise when everything else is black or dark blue). And, of course, looking at your current state of finances and figuring out what you can afford. Do I hock my kidney? Can I hide a three day operation from my wife? So forth.


Boy, I have good news to report! Reviewing the watch I was thinking of, I saw comments that it has poor lume. That immediately scratched it off my mental want list as I am a lume junkie.

No need to worry about hocking my kidney or raiding my children's college funds. Yay me. What a relief! What a rush!

Now on to the next shiny thing over there.....


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

captainmorbid said:


> Second hand smoke is bad...
> 
> Also! I don't know why anybody rolls down a car window, almost every car has AC now!
> 
> Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


I agree, second hand smoke is bad. My Dad smoked a pipe from before I was born until after I moved out. Didn't every dad do that in the 60's, 70's, and 80's? My best friends Dad also smoked a pipe. Not unexpected both of them died from COPD complications. But then again, if someone wants to smoke I don't care because we have more freedoms than most. I just ask that it not be done around me.

You've never heard of 2/60 A/C? That's the best way to get fresh air in your lungs other than riding a motorcycle without a helmet which I've done a time or two. Other than those couple of times I always rode in full gear even in the heat of a South Carolina summer which can be hot as balls in full gear.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Rocat said:


> I agree, second hand smoke is bad. My Dad smoked a pipe from before I was born until after I moved out. Didn't every dad do that in the 60's, 70's, and 80's? My best friends Dad also smoked a pipe. Not unexpected both of them died from COPD complications. But then again, if someone wants to smoke I don't care because we have more freedoms than most. I just ask that it not be done around me.
> 
> You've never heard of 2/60 A/C? That's the best way to get fresh air in your lungs other than riding a motorcycle without a helmet which I've done a time or two. Other than those couple of times I always rode in full gear even in the heat of a South Carolina summer which can be hot as balls in full gear.


The one thing I'm going to take from this, my appreciation for the "hot as balls".

Excelsior.

Yah, as a motorcycle enthusiast, and a tobacco addict, I can't wrap my head around the beanie crew puffing away at 55, heels in the breeze.. how do they avoid lighting the beards?

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

captainmorbid said:


> Second hand smoke is bad...
> 
> Also! I don't know why anybody rolls down a car window, almost every car has AC now!
> 
> Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


I don't smoke but I constantly drive with my Truck's drive side window down... I live in SoCal where there are 2 seasons warm and hot... I'll have the ac on all summer with the window down like a dummy =p

when I get on the freeway I'll put the window up however as otherwise it sounds like a hurricane in the truck.. I'm left handed and tend to steer with my right hand to keep my left free... so I tend to rest my left arm on the window sill


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

atarione said:


> I don't smoke but I constantly drive with my Truck's drive side window down... I live in SoCal where there are 2 seasons warm and hot... I'll have the ac on all summer with the window down like a dummy =p
> 
> when I get on the freeway I'll put the window up however as otherwise it sounds like a hurricane in the truck.. I'm left handed and tend to steer with my right hand to keep my left free... so I tend to rest my left arm on the window sill
> 
> View attachment 15786575


So you are rolling with the 1/60 A/C. Unfortunately with newer cars side impact safety features these days the window sill is set so high that resting my arm on the window sill becomes uncomfortable after a few minutes.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Rocat said:


> So you are rolling with the 1/60 A/C. Unfortunately with newer cars side impact safety features these days the window sill is set so high that resting my arm on the window sill becomes uncomfortable after a few minutes.


I've got a 2021 silverado .. I stand about 6'2"~ totally comfortable with my arm on the window.. same with my 2017 Colorado before..


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I almost bought another watch, but I am trying to take a break. I came to post in this thread instead of buying it


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Mediocre said:


> I almost bought another watch, but I am trying to take a break. I came to post in this thread instead of buying it


What did you almost buy? We are ready to bash it, of course.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> What did you almost buy? We are ready to bash it, of course.


Halios Fairwind


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Mediocre said:


> Halios Fairwind


Hrm, that is a pretty watch with some stellar case and bracelet finishing. However... The seconds hand looks like a GMT hand. While I do not know how I feel about "auto matic" at the bottom of the dial, I do not know any other brand that uses that space to indicate if the movement housed within is automatic, mechanical, or quartz. Also for the money, I would not be comfortable with a brand logo that looks like a butt hole. (Sorry Halios, I had to say it. You guys do make a lovely watch, though.)









FAIRWIND


ORDERING DETAILS TECHNICAL DETAILS OTHER PRICING: TBA (please note all prices are in USD) SHIPPING: Canada: Free / USA: $25 / Everywhere else: $65 SERIES I NOW RETIRED. SERIES II SCHEDULED FOR LATE 2022 MATERIAL: 316L stainless steel FINISH: Brushed with polished lug chamfer DIAMETER: 39mm WATER...




halioswatches.com


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Okay, I confess my last posts confused this thread with @Hornet99's WPAC thread.

Real confession: My brother just ordered a DateJust from his local Rolex AD and I confess I am a little envious because I mentioned starting the process of buying a Rolex to him only two weeks ago. He is not a watch guy and his means are much higher than mine. I saved for months and years to get an Oyster Perpetual and I felt like I have paid my dues in this hobby. I have developed this false sense of entitlement and ownership of the hobby in my family and I am ashamed to realize and admit it. I am happy for him and I cannot wait to see the watch.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

efawke said:


> The pin and collar system is vastly superior to screws for bracelet links. I've never had a pin/collar system fail, and I've never needed to use loctite on them. Also, I can size a pin/collar bracelet in 5 minutes tops, with zero scratches to the bracelet, whereas a screw-based system always takes longer and causes more damage.
> 
> In short, pin/collar >>> screws and all you people that demand screws are ruining bracelets.
> 
> /Am I doing this right?


Preach, Brother or Sister!


efawke said:


> Very.
> 
> Of course, I'm well aware I'm in the minority. The demand for screw-based bracelets is through the roof. I just happen to believe the majority is wrong on this one.
> 
> Edit: I suspect that one reason the pin/collar system is despised by some many is because people try to adjust them without the proper tools. Using one of the below tools (which are very cheap, btw), resizing a pin/collar bracelet is much easier than dealing with a tiny screw/screwdriver head, IMO.


Well, I just use a good block, a punch, and a miniature hammer. Those plastic contraptions haven't been kind to me.


Mr. James Duffy said:


> 7) Pin and double outer-link uncaptured collars


Well, I'm with you on this. Uncaptured collars are the work of the Devil.

And back to the original topic, I've been mostly off forum for a week or so, and I confess I've missed this place.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I am happy for him and I cannot wait to see the watch.


Happy for you both! My brother never wears the Vostok he asked me about, nor the Seiko I gave him afterward. I wouldn't love him any more if he had an interest in watches, nor if he had an interest in very good ones like you and your brother, but I must confess (for 'tis the theme of the thread) I would appreciate it if he did.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Secondly, how long does a cigarette actually last when someone is smoking it while riding a motorcycle? That one blows my mind.


It's not about smoking, more about looking cool. Like many things around choppers and cruisers.

The other end of spectrum, the 50 something dude on a fully-specced BMW GS, with all the gear in the world to tackle Patagonia (yet he only ever goes to the nearest mountain or meet up) is not any less perplexing.

My confession is whenever I see someone in an open face helmet, I assume he's dumb AF. No better way to say it.

My other confession that I put time and effort into researching a riding watch, trying to marry my two interests. But in reality, it doesn't matter one bit if I wear a watch at all or which one, because I'm not checking it and it's under leathers anyway. Still, it was a silly excuse for another watch-hunt.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

The website for the Time Factory Outlets had indicated that the 2nd location I used to go to had closed permanently (likely Covid-19 related) but that the closest location was still around. I went by today when I was in the neighborhood and it was not. The whole thing was papered over and the sign was gone. There's a 3rd location within a 2 hour drive, but I'm not sure if it's going to survive or if it may have already closed. That location relies a lot on money from shoppers coming up from Mexico and obviously that hasn't happened a lot lately.

A little part of me died inside. Seeing so many of the retail places with good prices go (in general, not just for watches), with no replacement has been hard on me.

The watch hobby is infinitely less interesting for me now than it was 5-8 years ago. I'm glad I acquired what I did, when I did, at the prices I did, sometimes in person while it was still an option. I don't really see a path forward as a 'hobby' if I'm just buying random stuff from the Internet and hoping for the best and almost no other way to do something without spending money.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Miklos86 said:


> ......My other confession that I put time and effort into researching a riding watch, trying to marry my two interests. But in reality, it doesn't matter one bit if I wear a watch at all or which one, because I'm not checking it and it's under leathers anyway. Still, it was a silly excuse for another watch-hunt.


I ride to work almost every day. So all my watches get worn on the bike. But some are much more suitable and more comfortable than others. Surprisingly, my favorite watch for all day on the bike is this one:









I say surprisingly because it's 44mm across. But it's quartz, inexpensive, and thin. It fits so well that I can't feel it under my cuff and gloves. But it's really for checking the time when off the bike, as, like you said, it's well covered when riding.
BTW, can you ID the gloves?

On the bike, this one is always handy and visible:


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Protruding lume pips bug me.


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

You know what really grinds my gears?...
Watch brands that insist on using lumed hands and/or indices on a fully lumed dial. Doesn’t take long and it just looks like one big lume blob. 

Not sure if they do this so they can save money by not having another style of handset or if they’ve just never used a watch in the dark.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I feel compelled to post up a watch I do not actually own in the April 1 WRUW threads


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

There are times when I am looking at a watches in the sales forum, and I am relieved to see they have sold. It keeps me from debating on making an offer LOL


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

I have a problem eating gummi bears without separating the colors. 
I should have a problem eating something with gelatin in it, but I do not.


----------



## MN0311 (Jul 6, 2020)

I feel deeply conflicted about wearing a Vostok on a NATO strap. I'm considering creating a webstore to sell re-branded Warsaw Pact straps.


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

Miklos86 said:


> It's not about smoking, more about looking cool. Like many things around choppers and cruisers.
> 
> The other end of spectrum, the 50 something dude on a fully-specced BMW GS, with all the gear in the world to tackle Patagonia (yet he only ever goes to the nearest mountain or meet up) is not any less perplexing.
> 
> ...


I only commute on a scooter but for me sacrilegious as it might be the best watch for a bike is a smart watch.

Let's me check at a glance if a call or message is worth pulling over for.

Now that covid has killed traffic I can now comfortably go out and about in a car and a BB58 so I'm happier now


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

StrapsN'Lume said:


> You know what really grinds my gears?...
> Watch brands that insist on using lumed hands and/or indices on a fully lumed dial. Doesn't take long and it just looks like one big lume blob.
> 
> Not sure if they do this so they can save money by not having another style of handset or if they've just never used a watch in the dark.


Even though they are lumed hands and indicies on a full lume dial, Seiko was kind enough to use black hands in the old "Mint Chip" and "Creamsicle" midsize titanium quartz divers.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

gregoryb said:


> I only commute on a scooter but for me sacrilegious as it might be the best watch for a bike is a smart watch.
> 
> Let's me check at a glance if a call or message is worth pulling over for.
> 
> Now that covid has killed traffic I can now comfortably go out and about in a car and a BB58 so I'm happier now


I commute on a 1000cc naked and I'm happy to ignore any and all messages and calls while I'm on the bike.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Ten-Ten said:


> I ride to work almost every day. So all my watches get worn on the bike. But some are much more suitable and more comfortable than others. Surprisingly, my favorite watch for all day on the bike is this one:
> View attachment 15793383
> 
> 
> ...


ID your gloves? It looks like a Tucano to me. I used to use a Dainese X-strike but now use a Dainese 4 stroke 2.

Quartz and riding is a match made in heaven. My mechanical Hamilton became went several minutes fast after extended riding sessions.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

God damn it. In an insomniac delirium, I put my Longines Avigation BigEye on a leather NATO strap and kept it on until morning. Even though I did my best to minimize the dreaded NATO strap man-bun, I still think it looks ridiculous but I confess I think I like it. I further confess that some of my earlier confessions, probably many, like how I would never wear a NATO strap or own a mechanical chronograph were not confessions but just misguided complaints and dislikes. Mr. James Duffy circa 2016 is so disappointed in me and wants to punch me in the face while wearing only black dial bracelet watches. He is also appalled by my recent weight loss (forty pounds in nine months) and what looks like negligent skin care.








(Whoa, I did not realize the hour hand was directly below the minute hand in this photo when I took it.)


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> God damn it. In an insomniac delirium, I put my Longines Avigation BigEye on a leather NATO strap and kept it on until morning. Even though I did my best to minimize the dreaded NATO strap man-bun, I still think it looks ridiculous but I confess I think I like it. I further confess that some of my earlier confessions, probably many, were not confessions but were just misguided complaints and dislikes. Mr. James Duffy circa 2016 is so disappointed in me and wants to punch me in the face while wearing only black dial bracelet watches. He is also appalled by my recent weight loss (forty pounds in nine months) and what looks like negligent skin care.
> View attachment 15802917
> 
> (Whoa, I did not realize the hour hand was directly below the minute hand in this photo when I took it.)


Are you complaining about complaining?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Are you complaining about complaining?


There is just so much to complain about! I will find joy in this hobby eventually. I think that makes me an optimist.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> God damn it. In an insomniac delirium, I put my Longines Avigation BigEye on a leather NATO strap and kept it on until morning. Even though I did my best to minimize the dreaded NATO strap man-bun, I still think it looks ridiculous but I confess I think I like it. I further confess that some of my earlier confessions, probably many, like how I would never wear a NATO strap or own a mechanical chronograph were not confessions but just misguided complaints and dislikes. Mr. James Duffy circa 2016 is so disappointed in me and wants to punch me in the face while wearing only black dial bracelet watches. He is also appalled by my recent weight loss (forty pounds in nine months) and what looks like negligent skin care.
> View attachment 15802917
> 
> (Whoa, I did not realize the hour hand was directly below the minute hand in this photo when I took it.)


That's beautiful watch mate!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Miklos86 said:


> I commute on a 1000cc naked and I'm happy to ignore any and all messages and calls while I'm on the bike.


Is your confession that you ignore calls or that you ride your bike naked?


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Mediocre said:


> Is your confession that you ignore calls or that you ride your bike naked?


Yeah. When they learn about me riding naked they stop calling me anymore. Weirdos.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Miklos86 said:


> Yeah. When they learn about me riding naked they stop calling me anymore. Weirdos.


Pics or didn't happen.... big boi


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Pics or didn't happen.... big boi


You wish.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Had some Thai lefotovers.
Wife reheated them with some Mexican sausages.
They paired really nicely ! I said to her: "Hey, this is authentic Thai-Mex!" 
And so, we had a nice meal.

But it bothered me for hours afterwards.
"WHERE had I heard that term? Some foodie section of the in-flight mag on the plane?"
Cuz, I'd never actually seen or heard of Thai-Mex, and yet it sounded familiar.

Then it dawned on me. 
TIMEX.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This unbroken, 10-second primal scream is brought to you by pin-and-collar link bracelets.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I just prepped another Seiko for sale and discovered I am missing a collar. I can cannibalize one from another watch, I guess, but this just adds to my case against them.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Accepting an offer only to have them comeback with a lower offer....a younger me would have sold it to the next person at their lower offer and told them out of spite


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I think the new colorful 41m OPs look like cheap fashion watches.
> 
> I also think I may get one more watch in the $1500-3k range in the next 6 months or so and be done. I just don't enjoy the "hobby" that much anymore and I love the watches I currently have.


If you bail on the forum, I'll miss seeing your posts. Just saying. I'm not around much, either, though.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Looking at a Casio MTG and hesitant to buy because maybe the tech will be obsolete in 10 years.

Then I remember that I'LL be obsolete in 10 years anyway.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sceptic_Pencil. said:


> I really dislike the use of Roman numerals on watch dials. They are just about acceptable on a Sun dial, but they have no business being on a watch face. Also the Roman numeral for "4" is "IV" & definitely NOT "IIII", unfortunately, not a lot of watch designers appear to be aware of this.
> 
> "California dials"? An abomination.
> 
> I also can't stand sub dials that cut into into the numerals on watches. Why do this? I would much prefer no number at all to part of a number. It just looks like a case of p*ss poor planning when designing the watch face.


Umm, looking for the rant thread? 
Down the corridor, on your right, 3rd door, thank you.

This thread is only for people livin' in sin (ignorance is also a sin, at least in Buddhsim), and thus have some'm to cong-fey-yey-yey-yuss.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This unbroken, 10-second primal scream is brought to you by pin-and-collar link bracelets.





Mr. James Duffy said:


> I am missing a collar. I can cannibalize one from another watch, I guess,...


I am thinking of disassembling all my all-new, never-used Turtle bracelets, and selling only the parts. I think there must be people desperate for collars. 
$20 a pop. What a deal.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Umm, looking for the rant thread?
> Down the corridor, on your right, 3rd door, thank you.
> 
> This thread is only for people livin' in sin (ignorance is also a sin, at least in Buddhsim), and thus have some'm to cong-fey-yey-yey-yuss.


Hell, I will at least frame a complaint as a confession for a bit of plausible deniability.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Those "What are undervalued / "underestimated watches?" threads....
They jive me. 
And all the more when people start whipping out their Zenith El Primeros, Grand Seikos, Omegas, etc.
Kinda like comparing, not sizes, but tan lines, on their ding ding.

My confession is: I don't have the wherewithal (strength, will, gumption, cojones, or even the indecency) to yell, "Ya'll bulllllsheeee-eeat" IN those threads.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I was thinking about the 80/20 rule....and I realized...


I am pretty sure I could sell 80% of my watches and the actual impact to my wear patterns would only be 20%


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Confession: I've sold 32 watches in the last 9 months, with 2 watches still to go. I may be sick.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

K42 said:


> Confession: I've sold 32 watches in the last 9 months, with 2 watches still to go. I may be sick.


Well done. I have about that many ready to be sold but I have been either too busy/stressed with the day job or too lazy to list them.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

I like sterile watches. Lately been wearing a Steel Dive Willard sterile (chosen to avoid the silliest logo in the world) and I’ve found it so CALMING. No brand name shouting from my wrist demanding my attention. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

A sad confession (... not really sad):

I finally had to put on IGNORE an otherwise nice bloke, bcz he keeps posting the S.A.M.E.F.O.O.K.K.Y.N. watch over a dozen threads, and has been doing that for the many years he's been here. Like it's his full time job!! And they are always the same pics too!

Umm, no,* that *wasn't the confession. 
It's this: 
I had him on IGNORE for a while, then I thought, "Aw, he's not a bad guy. Just lonely is all." So I unIGNOREd him. 
That was only 3 weeks ago.

Now, I have banished him forever as the good Lawd once did Satan from Paradise, if Milton is to be believed. 
I just had to. Don't hate me.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I kind of miss castlk...


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

I confess that I have lost all patience with people who post asking for very specific watch recommendations, then give a laundry list of brands they won't consider. 

Sod that for a game of soldiers. Life is too short.


Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess I will sometimes like a photo or post on social media or here on the forums even if it is a watch I think is ugly and I will never wear because I want to give positive reinforcement to other watch enthusiasts. Far too often, I see watch people on forums, in comments sections, and on social media project their own tastes upon others, be derisive about a watch and/or its owner, and be generally discouraging to someone genuinely sharing a watch they love.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess I will sometimes like a photo or post on social media or here on the forums even if it is a watch I think is ugly and I will never wear because I want to give positive reinforcement to other watch enthusiasts. Far too often, I see watch people on forums, in comments sections, and on social media project their own tastes upon others, be derisive about a watch and/or its owner, and be generally discouraging to someone genuinely sharing a watch they love.


I doubt you and I are the only ones to do this


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess I will sometimes like a photo or post ... even if it is a watch I think is ugly ...because I want to give positive reinforcement to other watch enthusiasts.


 Pshaw! Hardly a confession.

I confess this:
I will click LIKE on a post for the same reason, but before going to bed, I will go and UNDO all the LIKEs I did not really mean.

How's THAT for smallness, hmm?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

My "Like" dispensation system is run by multiple personalities.
Each thread has its own rules.

Effort, participation, clueing in, quality, reaction - all factor differently for different threads... sometimes, even the watch makes a difference...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I may like one watch on a different thread, say, in the Public Forum, and not like the same watch and same picture in the Diver's Forum. I may like a watch in the WRUW thread in the Diver's Forum, and not like it in the Public Forum. Odd I know, but it is what it is.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> I may like one watch on a different thread, say, in the Public Forum, and not like the same watch and same picture in the Diver's Forum. I may like a watch in the WRUW thread in the Diver's Forum, and not like it in the Public Forum. Odd I know, but it is what it is.


If it is a cross-posted photo, I might like one and not the other. Deciding whether or not to click like on a repeated photo is usually unconscious because I do not always notice it is the same photo. Often, my like dispensation is based on how the photo made me feel in the context of scrolling through a particular thread. If it is a flood of Seikos, I might not click like on all of them but if a Citizen or Casio shows up in the mix, I will notice and click like. Yeah, it is what it is.


----------



## lobefin (Feb 18, 2017)

I swore up and down I wasn't interested in divers. They're too big and the designs are boring, I said, and anyway I don't dive.

Time to eat crow. Armida has a sale on... I just ordered a turquoise A11.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

lobefin said:


> I swore up and down I wasn't interested in divers. They're too big and the designs are boring, I said, and anyway I don't dive.
> 
> Time to eat crow. Armida has a sale on... I just ordered a turquoise A11.
> 
> View attachment 15856310


I think this progression may be somewhat common. Prior to getting into watches I always wore field type watches, GShocks, or smart watches once those came along. What caused me to become interested in watches was that I wanted a "nice" watch, but my initial interest was in conservative 3 handers. Essentially I wanted something simple that looked good and was of higher quality than a cheap quartz-think Timex Weekender but higher quality. Fast forward a few years and it seems my main interests are tool watches. I still like simple 3 handers (particularly watches along the lines of a Stowa Partitio, Nomos Club, etc.), but for daily wear I can't seem to get outside of the diver category. They're just so damn functional. I've found that I use the timing bezel multiple times a day, and it's generally fairly easy to find one that combines looks with a robust build, which means I rarely have to worry about taking the watch off for whatever I'm doing-be it dressing up for an occasion or getting my hands dirty in the field.

Each time I think about dropping money on a quality 3 hander for daily wear I fear I'll miss the utility the dive watch offers.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

efawke said:


> lobefin said:
> 
> 
> > I swore up and down I wasn't interested in divers. They're too big and the designs are boring, I said, and anyway I don't dive.
> ...


I was the same. I got into this hobby because I wanted a "nice" watch so I gravitated toward dress watches. While they are still half of my collection, I think simple 2 or 3-hand dress watches are subject to more redundancy because the occasion to wear them is fewer and far between than a more durable tool watch. Oddly enough, quartz divers have become a larger proportion of my watch collection, further distancing myself from where I was when it all began.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I’m never buying watch parts again!





...buys watch parts...


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

captainmorbid said:


> I'm never buying watch parts again!
> 
> ...buys watch parts...
> 
> Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


I know how you feel. There, there.


----------



## OldBoldPilot (Dec 12, 2019)

For an analog watch, any case shape other than round is ugly to me. Cushion or square cases, hexagonal/octagonal bezels...ugh.
For classic digitals, I don't mind the squarish/hexagonal case.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't know why but I don't like fitted rubber straps, like Monta with their Everest straps, and a few others. 

I must be an outlier since it seems popular enough. Oh well.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm the same with leather. I just don't get it. Love the fitted rubber strap on my Aqua Terra though.


----------



## Pats14 (Jun 16, 2006)

Like many on here I find NATO’s to be ugly.

I don’t consider myself a WIS, I own 4 watches, and one was bought just to sit in my shower, and another I got in a garage sale for a dollar and I never touched it again. And while I know more about watches than 90 percent of the public, I know a lot less than 90 percent of WIS’es.

I hate expensive (over 2k) watches that come with a rubber strap only, stop cheaping out!


I have owned a Rolex for many years, and now, unless it’s a Casio, look down at cheap watches... better to save for what you want, instead of spending 500.00 for something you don’t really love.

Don’t love GS, although I want to? They look small, and/or boring.

OTOH, I like the blingy Breitlings better than their more understated models.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

When I see a wrist shot where the strap is so tight it appears to be strangling their wrist it bothers me. I never comment to be polite, but it is one way to take a bad pic of a great watch


----------



## Kentucky Gentleman (Feb 20, 2017)

I bought an Invicta and an Apple Watch ON THE SAME DAY. Do I have to turn in my WIS card?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I turned a friend and work colleague into a watch addict. Just sending photos, talking about watches and great affordable watch deals. He needs a watch box now.

Mwahahahahaha.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Today's quotes that I liked:


"I like Timex - easy to date and cheap."

"If we had crystal balls we'd all be millionaires and prices of everything would reflect that."


----------



## lobefin (Feb 18, 2017)

Me: I've worn this watch maybe once in the 3-4 years I've owned it. Maybe I should replace it with something else.

Me: Oh, I could get this one that looks almost identical!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess I have not been inebriated or otherwise under the influence of a substance during normal business hours, even on the weekends, for five months because I have been waiting for one of six Rolex authorized dealers to call and offer me a black dial Oyster Perpetual 36mm. There is a subtle cruelty to this game.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm temped to leave this mod with a "slight" issue during assembly as it is just to annoy people? just always with the wrong date and the bezel rotated right to the missing index.. (it fell off while trying to build the watch...sigh...)


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I point and laugh at people that say net to me in sales posts. One dude had the temerity to say you pay the 3 percent. And he’s bumping. I hope he bumps from here to eternity.


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Me: I only want 36-40mm watches. I've flipped too many watches in the last year.

Me: I just re-bought that 42mm watch I sold months ago.


----------



## DC_Brown (Jul 21, 2019)

Even if service costs on a $500 affordable are $250, that still seems well worth it to me if you love the watch. Lots of people say they’d ditch the watch, but why when it’s objectively cheaper than a $6000 watch with $600 service charge?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Confession: I cringe every time I see someone post or mention a "Croton" watch, because I always read it as "Scrotum"


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

I found that I hate:
ALL Rolexs and their ADs
Omega Speedy watches
NATO straps
Gold used with any other metal
Silicon straps
You tubers that get basics wrong but have thousands of subscribers
The term “influencer”
Warts on glass
Mercedes hands
White hands on a white dial that are unreadable

whew!


----------



## District Time (Nov 2, 2020)

I can't get used to Marine Nationale style straps. The elastic just bugs me.


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

I try not to scream when I hear people complain about terminology like NATO/ZULU or hacking seconds - while simultaneously refusing to self-inform by looking up the definition of the term.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Lug 2 Lug is a more important dimension to consider in a watch than watch diameter.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

1. The term “strap monster” makes my skin crawl and also makes me want to leave the hobby.
1a. “Punches above its weight” is right up there, too.
2. In WRUW threads, just post one photo. No one wants to see the clasp or a black/white photo of your Speedmaster.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> 1. The term "strap monster" makes my skin crawl and also makes me want to leave the hobby.
> 1a. "Punches above its weight" is right up there, too.
> 2. In WRUW threads, just post one photo. No one wants to see the clasp or a black/white photo of your Speedmaster.


Are you sure you're not the original Ronald Ulysses Swanson?


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Tanjecterly said:


> Are you sure you're not the original Ronald Ulysses Swanson?


Where do you think they got the idea for the character?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Trying not to make this another complaint or pet peeve thread... I confess I am terrible at hiding my complaints and pet peeves about watches on watch forums. I would love to stay on topic but sometimes, oftentimes, the negativity consumes me in this hobby and I confess do not like that about myself even when I seem to thrive on it.


----------



## johncolescarr (Mar 6, 2014)

I can’t stand my collection growing beyond 4-5 watches as there’s always some that are never worn.
Seiko are overpriced (nowadays) and I can’t stand bloggers that claim they’re great value options.
I can’t seem to find any Japanese watches I can fall in love with.
A bracelet without tool less micro adjust is dumb, I prefer straps in every case over this.
I don’t like domed crystals.
I don’t like sunburst dials.
I don’t like blue dials 😱
I don’t think $1000 is affordable unless it’s your only watch.
Spending above say $3k on a watch, I’d be scared to wear it in case it got damaged.
I don’t understand why someone would have dozens of $300 watches…ok that last one maybe too much so I’ll stop here
Feels good to get it out!


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

johncolescarr said:


> I don't like domed crystals.
> I don't like sunburst dials.
> I don't like blue dials ?


Blasphemy.









The rest of your rant I can accept.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

johncolescarr said:


> .....
> I don't like blue dials ?
> .......


That's just sad. I weep for you.


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

Watch I see, watch I like. I am not well.


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> Where do you think they got the idea for the character?


_Immediately reads all posts in Swanson's voice._


----------



## johncolescarr (Mar 6, 2014)

TheBearded said:


> Blasphemy.
> View attachment 15973746
> 
> 
> The rest of your rant I can accept.


Right? I feel like a fraudulent watch lover for not liking the dome, sunburst blue dial. I just love black, black like my soul


----------



## johncolescarr (Mar 6, 2014)

Docrwm said:


> That's just sad. I weep for you.


Ok I admit this all started over the orient mako in blue and ever since then I just can't get over a blue dial. Maybe the Christopher Ward trident C65 LE would cure me?


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

johncolescarr said:


> Ok I admit this all started over the orient mako in blue and ever since then I just can't get over a blue dial. Maybe the Christopher Ward trident C65 LE would cure me?


I sold all my Makos so I feel your pain


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hello my favorite WUS thread, glad to be back.

For years I've read about people being angry about small defects or details and thought they were mostly being unreasonable, obsessive dorks. I also read about people experiencing terrible customer service and think they're probably only receiving what they give.

Well, I kind feel like I got slapped in the face with my opinions recently. I took my Speedmaster to a boutique for it's first service. I took it there knowing I was going to pay more, but I was really curious about the OEM service experience. First off, visiting brick and mortar stores in these times isn't fun anymore. I had to wait in line to enter the store due to capacity limits, I was in and out. The champagne was not flowing. I only got some out of date magazines for my troubles of driving down there.

Then I waited two months before they called and said it was ready. I get dressed and make the drive back down there, excited. It comes out from behind the counter, I take a really good look at it, and...the chrono seconds hand isn't mounted correctly. It zeros at 11:59. They can't fix it in the store, it has to go back for warranty. Wow. When I bought the watch six years ago, I noticed the 12 hour counter didn't zero correctly all the time either. I saw people with the same problem, but lied to myself for six years that it didn't bother me enough, that I'd get it fixed at the first service. Now here was my time, and the 12 hour counter did appear to be fixed, but they almost gave me a watch that had yet another problem. Glad I caught it in the store, but I'm sure it'll be another month or two before I have the privilege of paying them.

$800 for this, including taxes. I also wanted to get an OEM strap and clasp for a change from the bracelet, Omega really fleeces the **** out of people for these, $500 for that. I asked emphatically about strap options both times I was there, and even made my request in an email between visits, but I don't feel confident they will be ordering any of the parts so that they'll be there when I pick up. They're taking me for $800, and I am literally trying to throw $500 more at them for some pieces of leather and a buckle, and they don't seem to care.

I feel pretty walked over. I'm like, I should feel angry? But I can't really describe the exact emotion. Like I knew everything I was walking into. I was warned but somehow felt like I would experience something different. I'm not the kind of person that I feel like I need to make some raving topic about this on Public or the Omega forum, but felt like putting this somewhere on here. Just a learning experience that will really change my tune.


----------



## RangelRocha (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello all.

1 - If anyone asks for my opinion on a watch, I often try to emphasize the good on that watch even though I dislike it so the person feels good about their choice and/or taste in watches.

2 - Seiko isn't good value anymore and we need to just bloody accept it and shut up. We had years and years of having an SKX's and others available for cheap so now we need to accept that that's no longer the case.

3 - The "why have a watch is you don't wear it" crowd. I have two watches (one of them for 4 years now) that I never, never wear. I just like to look and handle them. That makes me happy.

4 - Patina, scratches and damage in general does not give you watch "personality" or "tells a story". It only shows that it's been used. I prefer a properly restored watch than a original one that's knackered.

5 - Stop coming to the forum just to get validation for your opinions. If you like a mainstream Speedmaster, fine. If you like a chinese tourbillon for $100.000, fine.

That's that from me.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

I thought I would feel.....something.....when I put any of the watches I have up for sale in the mail. I popped the Obris Morgan in the mail yesterday and felt.......nothing. Just didn't get any wrist time and so I'm offsetting the cost of my newest acquisition. Kind of a relief that I didn't feel any angst in sending it off to a new home.


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

Rant:
I hate when buying watches is called a hobby. Ordering a watch and then wearing it around isn't a hobby, just like wearing clothes isn't a hobby. It's consumerism. 
If you repair watches or have a serious themed collection (e.g. trying to collect and catalogue every model of chronograph made in the USSR) then I can see that being a hobby. Buying a Sub, Speedy and Reverso and wearing them on different days isn't.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

vintorez said:


> Rant:
> I hate when buying watches is called a hobby. Ordering a watch and then wearing it around isn't a hobby, just like wearing clothes isn't a hobby. It's consumerism.
> If you repair watches or have a serious themed collection (e.g. trying to collect and catalogue every model of chronograph made in the USSR) then I can see that being a hobby. Buying a Sub, Speedy and Reverso and wearing them on different days isn't.


No but being here and writing/reading about them makes it a hobby.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

vintorez said:


> Rant:
> I hate when buying watches is called a hobby. Ordering a watch and then wearing it around isn't a hobby, just like wearing clothes isn't a hobby. It's consumerism.
> If you repair watches or have a serious themed collection (e.g. trying to collect and catalogue every model of chronograph made in the USSR) then I can see that being a hobby. Buying a Sub, Speedy and Reverso and wearing them on different days isn't.


Some YouTubers were sort of discussing this lately. One of their pet peeves are guys who say they're really into "horology," but don't really know anything about the history, science, and everything else that term involves. Just say you're "really into watches!" That's perfectly fine.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

vintorez said:


> Rant:
> I hate when buying watches is called a hobby. Ordering a watch and then wearing it around isn't a hobby, just like wearing clothes isn't a hobby. It's consumerism.
> If you repair watches or have a serious themed collection (e.g. trying to collect and catalogue every model of chronograph made in the USSR) then I can see that being a hobby. Buying a Sub, Speedy and Reverso and wearing them on different days isn't.


Simply collecting consumer goods is not a hobby but more a habit of an enthusiast. I agree that having a themed collection, modding, repairing, restoring, learning the products' history, and even engaging with the collector community moves enthusiasm into the realm of of a proper hobby. Having discussions, even in threads like this, shows the collector thinking critically about the activity, transcending passive ownership by making it an active existential exercise, thereby qualifying it as a hobby.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Simply collecting consumer goods is not a hobby but more a habit of an enthusiast. I agree that having a themed collection, modding, repairing, restoring, learning the products' history, and even engaging with the collector community moves enthusiasm into the realm of of a proper hobby. Having discussions, even in threads like this, shows the collector thinking critically about the activity, transcending passive ownership by making it an active existential exercise, thereby qualifying it as a hobby.


Are there actual rules that make something a hobby? Who enforces them? Should I be on the lookout?


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

Docrwm said:


> Are there actual rules that make something a hobby? Who enforces them? Should I be on the lookout?


I have a lot of hobbies, most of them involving collecting, and in each there's a faction who wants to tell you what to collect, how to collect it, and why you're doing it all wrong. (Stamp collecting's probably the worst: don't buy hinged stamps, don't buy spacefillers, only used stamps are good, and on and on.) Seriously, folks: do what you want, how you want to, and if you want to call it a hobby, go ahead. Buying watches and wearing them because you think they're cool, or historic, or whatever is a hobby. You know what's not? Making rules for other people.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Docrwm said:


> Are there actual rules that make something a hobby? Who enforces them? Should I be on the lookout?


No, there are no rules. I am not making rules but rather exploring the meaning of what a hobby can mean beyond consumerism. I am simply saying just buying a lot of something does not necessarily make it a hobby. Hobbies should have some active participation. Collecting can be a hobby and I think investing one's time to research items, following product releases, and sharing one's enthusiasm certainly qualifies the activity as a hobby. Ultimately, I think (my opinion) a hobby speaks to something deeper in the hobbyist beyond their collection of consumer goods.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Buying a Rolex for conspicuous consumption and following a trend is consumerism. Buying a Sinn or a Damasko or a Nodus is collecting.

EDIT: I misspelled Nodus the first try. I should have also added products like NTH or Traska.


----------



## dcmgti (Aug 24, 2018)

I confess that Costco had a watch marked at the wrong price. I bought the watch for that price even though I really didn't care for the watch. But $12 for a simple quartz Wenger was still a win in my book. I also hardly ever wear that watch. Yep bought a watch for $12 only because it was $12.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

dcmgti said:


> I confess that Costco had a watch marked at the wrong price. I bought the watch for that price even though I really didn't care for the watch. But $12 for a simple quartz Wenger was still a win in my book. I also hardly ever wear that watch. Yep bought a watch for $12 only because it was $12.


I bought a Gruen 2824-2 watch from one of the warehouse clubs for $34 at a Christmas sale. Sold it here for a good bit more.......


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

My small (8 watch) collection is starting to stress me out. I feel like I can't give many of them wrist time, and they are just sitting there.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

On a FB page, someone asked the collective group how to start a micro brand, while others chimed in, I wanted to add, plan on disrupting the watch industry and skip the middle man, but refrained as I thought I might get banned.


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

It's 8:30 in the evening and I haven't put on a watch today. No deep meaning. I just didn't get around to it.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

walpow said:


> It's 8:30 in the evening and I haven't put on a watch today. No deep meaning. I just didn't get around to it.


That is a brave and commendable confession. I confess I am about to make my third watch change of the day. Today's lineup was a Longines BigEye, Omega Seamaster, and I am wearing a Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope. Up next might be a diver of some kind.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

walpow said:


> It's 8:30 in the evening and I haven't put on a watch today. No deep meaning. I just didn't get around to it.


The Watch Police will be visiting you.....


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

walpow said:


> It's 8:30 in the evening and I haven't put on a watch today. No deep meaning. I just didn't get around to it.


Hey @ walpow, I think some heretic has taken over your account and is posting crazy stuff about not wearing a watch! Better look into that and let us know that you are ok!


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

LMS70 said:


> Hey @ walpow, I think some heretic has taken over your account and is posting crazy stuff about not wearing a watch! Better look into that and let us know that you are ok!


He should just be glad it was posted here and not in a Fanboy forum......OMG the devastation that would ensue!


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

LMS70 said:


> Hey @ walpow, I think some heretic has taken over your account and is posting crazy stuff about not wearing a watch! Better look into that and let us know that you are ok!


Oh, it was horrible ... some alien pod took me over yesterday. I evicted it during the night. Today's choice:


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

walpow said:


> Oh, it was horrible ... some alien pod took me over yesterday. I evicted it during the night. Today's choice:
> View attachment 16002894


Thank G*d you're back. So very happy none of the R Fanboys saw your other post first......


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

walpow said:


> It's 8:30 in the evening and I haven't put on a watch today. No deep meaning. I just didn't get around to it.


Working from home and spending the entire day on a laptop means there are days I don't put on a watch either. Sometimes when I do, it's only for a brief run to the store or to get lunch.

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## ShockMister (Mar 22, 2008)

I think one of the lowest forms of human existence is to be so overwhelmed by a hobby that you begin to look for the smallest imperfections in a luxury item. Be that luxury cars, luxury watches, or any other similar obsession. If that kind of obsession actually makes you lose sleep, then you are pitiful creature.


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

I cringe when someone writes that they are rocking (or rockin') a particular watch.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

walpow said:


> I cringe when someone writes that they are rocking (or rockin') a particular watch.


Anti-anxiety meds can help. But I hear you. I cringe at folks that post things they couldn't possibly know or have experienced. But then, I self-medicate.......


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

The "how I picture you" thread has me thinking I probably need another WUS hiatus


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Mediocre said:


> The "how I picture you" thread has me thinking I probably need another WUS hiatus


Why?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Docrwm said:


> Why?


I knew I had this coming eventually when I broke the confession thread code awhile back and asked someone about their confession. Damn you karma


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Mediocre said:


> I knew I had this coming eventually when I broke the confession thread code awhile back and asked someone about their confession. Damn you karma


Ok........


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Docrwm said:


> Ok........


Separate thoughts there lol

To answer your original question, it offered perspective for my time on here, that's all. I took a few years off previously, and it was healthy.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Mediocre said:


> Separate thoughts there lol
> 
> To answer your original question, it offered perspective for my time on here, that's all. I took a few years off previously, and it was healthy.


Don't go. Your mediocrity is really amazing and makes the forum better


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

Mediocre said:


> Separate thoughts there lol
> 
> To answer your original question, it offered perspective for my time on here, that's all. I took a few years off previously, and it was healthy.


Sure, you were originally compared to Big Bird. But then you were compared to a War Boy. And not just any War Boy, War Boy Nux!

Me? I was compared to a bearded clam. You know what that's slang for?!


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Mediocre said:


> Separate thoughts there lol
> 
> To answer your original question, it offered perspective for my time on here, that's all. I took a few years off previously, and it was healthy.


Done that myself.


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't like brown or tan straps on watches with stainless cases and black dials. Or blue dials. In fact, I don't like that part of the spectrum on anything except bronze and goldish cases.

I'm also a fan of the Oxford comma. (Which was less of a non sequitur before I edited the last sentence of the previous paragraph.)

And yes, I know that brown isn't part of the spectrum.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

District Time said:


> I can't get used to Marine Nationale style straps. *The elastic* just bugs me.


I, on the other hand, have found them to be quite useful - for keeping my socks up, while holding a watch under my pants.
Who would possibly suspect?
It's thrilling, this secret -- that I am sporting not one, not two, but THREE watches, on any given day when I have pants on.

Confession: I don't always have pants on.  🤠


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I think WUS should have a rule where if you a post a "What watch should I buy?" thread, you should absolutely be required to have liquid funds available in the price range you state, absolutely be required to actually purchase _a_ watch (any watch in the parameters given), and absolutely be required to post a follow-up in your thread with what you bought and pictures.

Your successes and failures then automatically displayed in your signature.

Double edged sword. Finally figure out what people actually bought, and cuts down on "just got this!" threads.

I'd be really excited to see statistics on these kind of threads. I'm willing to bet 90% end up buying whatever they liked most anyway, regardless of what anyone suggests as an alternative.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Deity42 said:


> I think WUS should have a rule where if you a post a "What watch should I buy?" thread, you should absolutely be required to have liquid funds available in the price range you state, absolutely be required to actually purchase _a_ watch (any watch in the parameters given), and absolutely be required to post a follow-up in your thread with what you bought and pictures.
> 
> Your successes and failures then automatically displayed in your signature.
> 
> ...


I'd be okay if we just banned anyone who didn't reply with closure to a "what watch should I buy" thread that after *n* number of days.

Even if the reply is "thank you everyone for the thought-provoking suggestions," it's still welcome feedback, and the absence is still unwelcome.

Edit to add: @ship69 should/would be exempted from such a rule, because he's a national treasure of the UK and the rest of the countries represented here. Someday we will find him a watch. 🤣


----------



## Ronald164 (Dec 19, 2014)

You mean, he STILL hasn't found the right one????


----------



## lobefin (Feb 18, 2017)

Today's confession: I keep looking at this new G-shock (MSG-B100DG-1AJF) even though I have a perfectly good W-93H which would be easier to read and operate, and makes a lot more sense as a beater given its price.








It feels pretty stupid that, of all things, it's the end links that are killing it for me.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

'Tis a dangerous path you tread when your wife starts recognizing your different watches (even though she's previously stated that they all look alike) and asking you if that's a new one? 

You have to do a song and dance about you having it for "a while" but that story's getting old and her view is getting sharper.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess I no longer have the same joy in the watch hobby as I did a few months ago. The watch community has worn me down after I made a misguided post earlier today. Very few new releases have intrigued me in the past year or so. The outside world cannot seem to understand the social contract under which we live and see beyond their selfish wants to see society's needs. I confess I have needed a therapist for quite some time, but I do not want to choose one who wears a watch or watch brand I do not like.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess I no longer have the same joy in the watch hobby as I did a few months ago. The watch community has worn me down after I made a misguided post earlier today. Very few new releases have intrigued me in the past year or so. The outside world cannot seem to understand the social contract under which we live and see beyond their selfish wants to see society's needs. I confess I have needed a therapist for quite some time, but I do not want to choose one who wears a watch or watch brand I do not like.


If you are honestly confessing to needing a therapist, you should seek one out.





__





Psychology Today: Health, Help, Happiness + Find a Therapist


View the latest from the world of psychology: from behavioral research to practical guidance on relationships, mental health and addiction. Find help from our directory of therapists, psychologists and counselors.




www.psychologytoday.com





Enter your zip code and find someone.

Your mental health is important to you, your loved ones and to Us here on WUS.

Edit: If all you want or need is a friendly ear, feel free to PM me.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess I no longer have the same joy in the watch hobby as I did a few months ago. The watch community has worn me down after I made a misguided post earlier today. Very few new releases have intrigued me in the past year or so. The outside world cannot seem to understand the social contract under which we live and see beyond their selfish wants to see society's needs. I confess I have needed a therapist for quite some time, but I do not want to choose one who wears a watch or watch brand I do not like.


I only quoted for the last line&#8230;

That sort of logic seems sane to me. Probably see you later in the waiting area.

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess I no longer have the same joy in the watch hobby as I did a few months ago. The watch community has worn me down after I made a misguided post earlier today.


Sorry for your recent experience, but please don't let one day and one thread get you down in the dumps. I've at times misjudged the tenor of this place and launched a lead balloon or two, and sometimes have launched an objectively pretty nice balloon and seen it shot full of lead by people who were objectively being berks at the time. No one is perfect - neither poster nor responder - all of the time, and any community united only in something so obscure as a liking for watches is going to engage with a few clunks and clanks at times.


Mr. James Duffy said:


> Very few new releases have intrigued me in the past year or so. The outside world cannot seem to understand the social contract under which we live and see beyond their selfish wants to see society's needs.


I feel for you on both of these, which have themselves stung me a lot lately.


Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess I have needed a therapist for quite some time


Will echo everyone else here: if that's a genuine statement and not merely rhetorical (in light of the part I didn't quote), then do it. There is no shame or stigma attached to needing help in these times; not that there should be in _*any*_ times, mind, but for those who have not lived through a hard-fought war, the past year and a half has likely been the most traumatic time of our lives, and that goes for billions of people around the world. It would be surprising if the vast majority of humanity were not currently suffering from some form of mental disorder, however mild and repressible it may seem.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess I no longer have the same joy in the watch hobby as I did a few months ago. The watch community has worn me down after I made a misguided post earlier today. Very few new releases have intrigued me in the past year or so. The outside world cannot seem to understand the social contract under which we live and see beyond their selfish wants to see society's needs. I confess I have needed a therapist for quite some time, but I do not want to choose one who wears a watch or watch brand I do not like.


I saw the thread, tried a gif to lighten the mood. No clue if it worked.

Not necessarily encouraging a leave from WUS (participation is what keeps it interesting), but a break from WUS and the daily onslaught of WATCHES WATCHES WATCHES can be healthy. I think for most, myself included, the hobby has its ups and downs. The last year has been even more tough than usual for most (if not all). If one of the things I go to for a break or enjoyment becomes a drag (or worse, a stressor) I cut it back for awhile because it is one of the few things within my control.

Whatever you do, try not to let the thread get you down.

You could always join this thread, it is about absolutely nothing and everyone is cordial!



https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/unintentional-post-no-content.5272589/unread


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

Sometimes it happens that I'm looking at my watch to check the time. I'm then enjoying the look of the watch I'm wearing and later I realize that I still don't know what time it is ... 🙄


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Sometimes it happens that I'm looking at my watch to check the time. I'm then enjoying the look of the watch I'm wearing and later I realize that I still don't know what time it is ... 🙄


This happens to me at least once a day.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

It is an interminable form of hell waiting for a package to arrive via UPS, especially when the package is over an hour late and your wife is supposed to return home from work in an hour. And you have other things to do. And want some time to admire the watch. Hell, I tell you.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Three hours late, I tell ya. Not good. Not happy.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Tanjecterly said:


> Three hours late, I tell ya. Not good. Not happy.


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Tanjecterly said:


> Three hours late, I tell ya. Not good. Not happy.


The best way to get over obsession with shipping speed and delivery times is to order a Vostok and have it shipped via Russian Post.

Tap, talk, and buy another watch.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

larand said:


> The best way to get over obsession with shipping speed and delivery times is to order a Vostok and have it shipped via Russian Post.


Ha! Yeah, one can get that feeling when buying from AliExpress, too. It is also similar to buying through a Japanese proxy buying service where one can save on shipping by warehousing and consolidating orders to be shipped to your home country.


----------



## lobefin (Feb 18, 2017)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Ha! Yeah, one can get that feeling when buying from AliExpress, too.


I figured, AliExpress will probably take so long to ship that I'll forget what I ordered and have a nice surprise when it shows up.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

lobefin said:


> I figured, AliExpress will probably take so long to ship that I'll forget what I ordered and have a nice surprise when it shows up.


That qualifies as a nice surprise. What doesn't is a package arriving well after it's estimated time and after a lot of dilatory movement around and around (when you see the real time movement online refreshing endlessly).


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

1. I've been away from the site for awhile.
2. I've been lurking around for a couple of weeks without posting.
3. I just bought my first watch in about a year last month.
4. The watch, a Roamer Anfibio, just got here last week. It's Swiss, vintage, and has an inhouse movement.
5. I STILL haven't paid over $100 for a watch.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I believe I am near the end of my involvement and interest in the watch "hobby". I just don't enjoy it as much anymore the past 6 months or so. I've bought a few things the last ~9 months, and quickly sold them all except for the GS 9fGMT. The fact that I now have a few watches I love has a lot to do with it, but I've been dealing with a service issue for my beloved SMP that definitely has me thinking hard about several aspects of long term ownership of many mechanical watches. I think I am very close to done. There's one particular watch I'd like to add at some point, and I think that's it.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I said to myself: "Ahsweddagaa, if I see another guy posting, '_It punches above its weight_'" - especially about some middling watch - I'm gonna puke & nuke the guy and his whole family. 
Can ya be any more trite??!!

And, I just ran into one. GAAAA!

But I don't know where he lives, so I can't go to his house and puke & nuke him and his family.
I am left with only the fantasy of doing this:


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

lobefin said:


> I figured, AliExpress will probably take so long to ship that I'll forget what I ordered and have a nice surprise when it shows up.


Oddly here in Brazil stuff from AliExpress arrives in about two weeks; stuff from USA about two to three months. Heck, I've had Vostoks arrive quicker than stuff from the US!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I believe I am near the end of my involvement and interest in the watch "hobby". I just don't enjoy it as much anymore the past 6 months or so. I've bought a few things the last ~9 months, and quickly sold them all except for the GS 9fGMT. The fact that I now have a few watches I love has a lot to do with it, but I've been dealing with a service issue for my beloved SMP that definitely has me thinking hard about several aspects of long term ownership of many mechanical watches. I think I am very close to done. There's one particular watch I'd like to add at some point, and I think that's it.


I get it. I am in a similar rut in this hobby. No offense to everyone but I confess I might enjoy the watches I own and looking for new watches when I engage less with the online watch community.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I, too, am winding down and downsizing. There are quite a few watches that have come out just now that I would have taken a chance on, but I just didn't. 

This hobby comes and goes, I guess and the down side is here for me. More into enjoying what I have these days.


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

I took a timeout (no pun intended) from watches for over a year when I bought an Apple Watch last July in order to motivate me to get fit (it worked - I can recommend it). I’d gotten to a point where only really expensive watches held my interest and I couldn’t afford them so I fell out of love with the hobby a little bit. After a year of intense exercise I began to realise that I really missed wearing my small affordable collection and was instead obsessing over closing exercise rings on my Apple Watch. I was also conscious of the fact that I have a landmark birthday coming up early next year and my wife kept asking what I wanted for it. Obviously it was a watch and for my last big birthday, ten years ago, she bought me a vintage Oris wrist alarm and I thought it would be nice to have another Oris for this one. So that was the motivation for me to start wearing my collection again…..and my love of watches came flooding back.

So the confession is - I discovered that the Seamaster Pro 300 Midsize existed and had to have it. I was looking at the Oris Divers 65 Bronze Bezel in 36mm for my birthday watch, but convinced myself that I wouldn’t need it if I got the Omega (can you see where this is going?). I found a 2004 SMP in mint condition and snapped it up using funds from some stuff I’d just sold from another hobby. It is my first luxury watch and I am super pleased with it - although a bit freaked out that I have just spent that much money on a watch (my previous purchases have all been £300 and under). I wore it straight away and I’m in love with it……but what will I actually have for my birthday now, I slyly thought to myself. Well the answer is, obviously, the 40mm Oris Divers 65 Bronze Bezel that I went and bought today 🤦🏻‍♂️ This one is definitely getting put away until my birthday next year though - my wife is in charge of it!

Tldr: I took a break from the watch world and then fell off the wagon in a spectacular way.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Beena said:


> Tldr: I took a break from the watch world and then fell off the wagon in a spectacular way.


Ha! I was also on the wagon for a long time until I found the midsize Omega SMP 300. Since buying it in 2019, I have not purchased nor have I been as interested in divers. It is still the most expensive watch I have ever purchased but it also ended my years-long quest for the ideal midsize diver and it immediately made all my black dial/black bezel divers redundant.


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Ha! I was also on the wagon for a long time until I found the midsize Omega SMP 300. Since buying it in 2019, I have not purchased nor have I been as interested in divers. It is still the most expensive watch I have ever purchased but it also ended my years-long quest for the ideal midsize diver and it immediately made all my black dial/black bezel divers redundant.


They are brilliant watches aren't they. Perfect size for my skinny wrists. I can't stop looking at mine.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I said to myself: "Ahsweddagaa, if I see another guy posting, '_It punches above its weight_'" - especially about some middling watch - I'm gonna puke & nuke the guy and his whole family.
> Can ya be any more trite??!!
> 
> And, I just ran into one. GAAAA!
> ...


In my small world, "Punches above its weight" was picking up steam on WUS about 5 years ago.
Even then the phrase was as effective as Hit Girl's SIC Stick, but at least it was only on WUS.










Now, like you, it's _Stand By Me's_ Blueberry Pie eating contest for me when visiting any site where comments/reivews are allowed.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Every now and then, but rarely, and sometimes seldom, I will deign to look at what some low IQ dooshbag member who is on my NO FLY list has posted. 
And every time, it turns out to be revolting in one way or another.

So, I am left with mixed feelings. 

On the one hand, the smug sense of satisfaction at how brilliant, how accurate my wholly superior perspicacity was, to remove the jerk when I did. And how even after years, my judgment proves me right.

On the other hand, that yucky feeling comparable to having just stepped on fresh coyote 💩 💩 💩 in the middle of nowhere, so, I have no tissues or water, and I must get in my own car, and drive for an hour to the next outpost of civilization, breathing in that 'odeur.'


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Most days lately, I don't understand why I still visit Public.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Deity42 said:


> Most days lately, I don't understand why I still visit Public.


Well there's the posturing, angst, and sometimes quite frankly ridiculous questions (and even more ridiculous answers)! Somedays it's a dissapointment; others it's entertaining and on yet others it's just weird!


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> Every now and then, but rarely, and sometimes seldom, I will deign to look at what some low IQ dooshbag member who is on my NO FLY list has posted.
> And every time, it turns out to be revolting in one way or another.
> 
> So, I am left with mixed feelings.
> ...


Love posts like these, can't help but wonder who out there has put me in under the same list.



AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Well there's the posturing, angst, and sometimes quite frankly ridiculous questions (and even more ridiculous answers)! Somedays it's a dissapointment; others it's entertaining and on yet others it's just weird!


I like f2. It's where you get the most truthful representation of the people in this hobby, with all its beauty and irreparable ugliness too. After a few years you do get tired of the rehashing and the majority of new threads is pretty much unbearable. I find following the threads you're interested in is the solution, that's pretty much all I browse these days, alongside the ocasional peak into the new threads page to see if there's anything interesting (there usually are some hidden gems).

As with everything, never take it too seriously. Life's too short for that. Just go with the flow...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> .


E?


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Five years into this thread changes persons perspective on this thing of ours called watch hoarding.

Haven't bought a watch in a year, I used to go nuts when I didn't have enough cash to buy a watch I "really needed" lol these last two years schooled me good on patience and a fresh new idea: do I really "need" it?

Did not wear any watches for a couple of weeks and felt no real difference a clock on my phone worked just fine, I guess I'm not such an addict after all. Also the reason for that stunt was that my wrist looked much narrower where the watch usually is so I wanted to see if it bounces back, several weeks in managed to look at my other wrist (duh) and it looked exactly the same, experiment was cancelled, I guess I'm just fat

The amount of s**tstain vintage watch "dealers" who are just flippers is appalling, driving prices of regular watches to insanity, they can't buy themselves old Rolexes and Pateks anymore to flip them so now they are parasitizing on regular and affordable watches which is just laughable and also sad.

Manufacturers of fake antique Rolexes, Omegas, Piagets etc that are made of old cheap siht watches with repainted dials and faked marks on the case/movement make my blood boil and there's a flood of them on ebay lately from South America and Japan. I've flagged them many times but ebay just don't care. And people buy them! They don't sell for 5k cause people who know their watches know these are fakes but gullible fools often pay 1-3k for a fake antique "Rolex" that is worth 1 076 CZK-100 at best.

"You shouldn't like what I don't like!" trend that is kinda going on in the community mostly on instagram is cancer, people s**tting on other peoples profiles, watch blog profiles or watch companies profiles, did it myself couple of times too and later deleted it cause it was a stupid thing to do. Let people enjoy what they want and you enjoy what you do. Except Invicta and fakes, obviously.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Oddly here in Brazil stuff from AliExpress arrives in about two weeks; stuff from USA about two to three months. Heck, I've had Vostoks arrive quicker than stuff from the US!


That's why China will take over the world. They definitely get the job done, that's fo sho.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cayabo said:


> E?


Yes, E.

I deleted my confession saying that, after so many years here, I regret not picking a gangsta / rapper name that began with a letter.

As in, B. Dunwidit... D. Prayvd... E. Normus... F. Luvia... etc.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

My confession is that "Have a Nice Day!" = "Bless her heart!" in southern for me.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> .


:

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess I get a lot of anxiety operating a flyback chronograph. The continuous torque of the movement feels like it will tear itself apart in a cartoonish "sproing!" with gears, springs, and a little cuckoo bird bouncing out.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Every time I see a CROTON watch I either read it as CROUTON or most frequently as SCROTUM...
Clear to say I'll never wear a SCROTUM watch on my wrist


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I have noticed that no date watches take along time to sell compared to the date watch versions. 

I'm fine with that because I like date versions. People may moan about the symmetry and beauty of a clean dial but I much prefer the practicality of a watch with date. 

Judging from my completely random and obviously biased assessment, a lot of people feel and think the same, and it makes me wonder why watch manufacturers cater to the no date market.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

i could never buy a Tudor watch as the logo looks like it is laughing at me for spending that much money on a watch....


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> I have noticed that no date watches take along time to sell compared to the date watch versions.
> 
> I'm fine with that because I like date versions. People may moan about the symmetry and beauty of a clean dial but I much prefer the practicality of a watch with date.
> 
> Judging from my completely random and obviously biased assessment, a lot of people feel and think the same, and it makes me wonder why watch manufacturers cater to the no date market.


I have noticed the same. Every time purge my collection, the no-date watches seem to take longer to sell. When I see people on forums say "They should have made it no-date," especially when it is a reissue or inspired by a vintage model, I just think about all the no-date vintage watches I had listed for months at a heavy discount with only unsolicited and unwelcomed lowball or trade offers.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

mougino said:


> Every time I see a CROTON watch I either read it as CROUTON or most frequently as SCROTUM...
> Clear to say I'll never wear a SCROTUM watch on my wrist


Duh, because that's not where you're supposed to wear a SCROTUM watch.


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

A couple of confessions:
1) As much as I love some high end watches, as soon as we get into four figures I start weighing them up against possible art purchases, and watches are very rarely going to win that battle. So I've got a couple of valuable trinkets, but I get more bang for my buck at the lower end of the hobby. That being said, I'm happy to wait for several years to get the right artwork from the right artist (rather than just jumping on whatever is in the gallery that week), so I don't understand why the Rolex Wait is a big deal.
2) I have watches posted to anywhere but home so that Mrs Oogie hasn't got a clue what I buy. (We both hide behind the 'What, oh this old thing?' line)


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I like it when high dollar items on the sales forum languish for days and then the seller bumps it up with a ten dollar discount. Yeah, that'll get the buyers flocking.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

I think leather rally straps looks great on divers.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess my days as a F71 (Affordables Forum) person might be coming to a middle and it makes me a little sad. My slow move upmarket has taken my interests and budget into four figures.


----------



## Rocco (Mar 31, 2015)

I confess that I have started wearing the stock nylon strap that came with my SNK809, the one that everyone replaces asap. It's been in the Seiko box in the basement since I bought the watch in 2015.

I love it.

Feeling kinda done with having tons of straps for all my watches.


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

I don’t understand why women don’t notice the watches I’m wearing and understand how so damn sexy they are — and therefore I am. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

DPflaumer said:


> I think leather rally straps looks great on divers.
> 
> View attachment 16212533


Now THERE'S a confession!!

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess my days as a F71 (Affordables Forum) person might be coming to a middle and it makes me a little sad. My slow move upmarket has taken my interests and budget into four figures.


One of the best things about F71 is that the folks here are so wonderful and honestly still love participants from all price brackets. Staying active here is also a great way to learn about some real gems. It always feels like home!


----------



## Rocco (Mar 31, 2015)

I confess that despite being in the hobby for 6+ years, I only just now realized that "Blancpain" roughly translates to "white bread." Now I can't un-see that.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

This is one of my favorite threads on WUS.

Protip: If you buy and sell the same watch three times, perhaps it's not for you. No matter how much you like it, and no matter how much it looks good on other people's wrists here or on FB or IG.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess that I have recommended watches to friends and forum questions that I would not buy in the same situation. They were still good recommendations but they are not watches I would buy.

I confess I would probably argue with the dogmatic version of Mr. James Duffy circa 2016 when I first started posting in this thread. What a smug self-referential jerk.

I confess I started photographing watches for another collection purge, thought, "I have a great collection!" and decided not to sell more than half of them just yet.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Tanjecterly said:


> Protip: If you buy and sell the same watch three times, perhaps it's not for you. No matter how much you like it, and no matter how much it looks good on other people's wrists here or on FB or IG.


Unless maybe? Better get it again to be sure!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess I have clicked Like or thumbs up on countless photos of the Seiko SARB017 Alpinist and similar models despite the fact that I _loathe_ that watch. The SPB117 (SBDC087 JDM model reference) is the only one of those I have owned and I kept it no more than a month.


----------



## lobefin (Feb 18, 2017)

Stopping in to report that I have bought a watch despite a) swearing up and down here that I'm done, and then b) going hey what do you think of this watch, I'm not gonna buy it right now though, maybe in a few months or something...

It came up on eBay for 60% of the price of the one I'd been looking at. 😬 It should be here by the end of the month.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mougino said:


> Every time I see a CROTON watch I either read it as CROUTON or most frequently as SCROTUM...
> Clear to say I'll never wear a SCROTUM watch on my wrist


I think there’s a couple of used BALLS for sale on the forum, if you’re interested.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EW Wilder (Nov 1, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> This is one of my favorite threads on WUS.
> 
> Protip: If you buy and sell the same watch three times, perhaps it's not for you. No matter how much you like it, and no matter how much it looks good on other people's wrists here or on FB or IG.


Oh, man. This is me.


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

When I read 'Lew & Huey' I see 'Huey, Dewey & Louie'.
I can't help it.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess my days as a F71 (Affordables Forum) person might be coming to a middle and it makes me a little sad. My slow move upmarket has taken my interests and budget into four figures.


That can happen, especially to old timers here. It's bittersweet but can't be halted. Your interests are what they are. And so long as they are watches, why repine?


DPflaumer said:


> One of the best things about F71 is that the folks here are so wonderful and honestly still love participants from all price brackets. Staying active here is also a great way to learn about some real gems. It always feels like home!


*Most* here are like that. Sadly there are enough loudmouths who feel otherwise that Affordables can sometimes be a beating to read. It's probably not so bad if you read it every day and can blow off a post or two, but if you try to catch up up a week or two's worth of posts, you will find you're being hammered with numerous repititions of "People who own brand X are posers who know nothing about watches and just want to show off, har har" and "Only an utter fool would pay more than N for a watch, har har" and "Anyone who buys a Swiss watch is a moron who doesn't know all Swiss means is made in China har har." (The latter is especially sad-funny since from what I can tell, I have posted the actual Swiss laws on this forum the majority of the time they have been posted on this forum. And yes, the loopholes are large. And no, they are not as large as is commonly repeated.)

In the end, watch people are a bit obsessed and defensive of their own obsession, and that seems to bring out the worst of people in the subfora that are both specialized enough and generalized enough to feel threatened by other subfora. For example, I have never seen anyone in the Diver forum complain about those awful people in the Pilot/Military forum or vice versa, nor in the Chinese forum have I heard tell of the irredeemable cads of the Russian forum or vice versa. All four of those are specialized but not generalized. But Affordables is specialized by price yet generalized by not having any other writ, and this seems key to breeding internet price/class/nugget-of-attractive-to-preconceived-notions-received-wisdom warriors.

Don't get me wrong: I still love this place. But I tend to consume in smaller doses and tend to peace-out sooner when encountering the "Buyers of non-Affordables are the Enemy" crowd.


Tanjecterly said:


> Protip: If you buy and sell the same watch three times, perhaps it's not for you. No matter how much you like it, and no matter how much it looks good on other people's wrists here or on FB or IG.


Two consecutive import models of Casioak taught me this.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> This is one of my favorite threads on WUS.
> 
> Protip: If you buy and sell the same watch three times, perhaps it's not for you. No matter how much you like it, and no matter how much it looks good on other people's wrists here or on FB or IG.


You're right in my experience apart from one exception:
I bought and sold 4 SKX007's over the years while my 009 stayed.
I'm on my fifth and final 007 now.
How do I know it's final? Because I've had it two years and wear it regularly. That's a record for me. I think I finally -and subconsciously - learned to appreciate it.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

watchcrank_tx said:


> *Most* here are like that. Sadly there are enough loudmouths who feel otherwise that Affordables can sometimes be a beating to read.
> ... ...
> In the end, watch people are a bit obsessed and defensive of their own obsession, and that seems to bring out the worst of people in the subfora that are both specialized enough and generalized enough to feel threatened by other subfora. ... ... But Affordables is specialized by price yet generalized by not having any other writ, and this seems key to breeding internet price/class/nugget-of-attractive-to-preconceived-notions-received-wisdom warriors.
> 
> Don't get me wrong: I still love this place. But I tend to consume in smaller doses and tend to peace-out sooner when encountering the "Buyers of non-Affordables are the Enemy" crowd.


Ugh, too true on all counts! This is, I suspect, the number one reason that many of us affordables folks stay away from the public forum, even when we may own one or more watches over the line (or even just play at the high end of affordables, for that matter!). Same problem, opposite direction. I had been away for several years and sort of forgot how much of a cesspool that place _CAN_ be (I don't want to overgeneralize because good discussions happen there too).


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

DPflaumer said:


> Same problem, opposite direction. I had been away for several years and sort of forgot how much of a cesspool that place _CAN_ be (I don't want to overgeneralize because good discussions happen there too).


Indeed. I was thinking after I logged off last night that I should have added that Public has some bad apples that can make it hard to read sometimes too (the "why don't you buy a real watch" crowd, etc.). I remember noting years ago that quartz watches in the WRUW threads received relatively few "likes" in Affordables and nearly none in Public.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

watchcrank_tx said:


> nor in the Chinese forum have I heard tell of the irredeemable cads of the Russian forum or vice versa.


There are a number of us who post in both the Chinese and Russian forums (and sometimes I post the same watch in both - Russian made with Chinese movement)


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> There are a number of us who post in both the Chinese and Russian forums (and sometimes I post the same watch in both - Russian made with Chinese movement)


Indeed, and a number of people with very nice collections of both.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Every time I think WUS is beginning to brim with vitriol, unnecessary obsessiveness, and snobbery, I go look at the Hodinkee comments section and realize it's not so bad here.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Putting on a watch on a steel bracelet on a cold morning is a special form of torture.


----------



## AC181 (Sep 14, 2021)

Wow, I'm glad I found this thread. As a newbie, I laughed while also learning. Interesting mixture...


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

This hobby walks a fine line between actual enjoyment and appreciation of watches OR wanting respect, impressing others, pretentiousness. It seems that more people have been recently attracted to the hobby because of the latter, unfortunately.

I'm also annoyed by people who hate on quartz and "homage" watches. Let others enjoy what they like. Who cares. Stop taking watches so seriously.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

KogKiller said:


> This hobby walks a fine line between actual enjoyment and appreciation of watches OR wanting respect, impressing others, pretentiousness. It seems that more people have been recently attracted to the hobby because of the latter, unfortunately.


I will confess I have been guilty of both, particularly early in the hobby. I tried to buy every hot Seiko because I found myself wanting to experience what everyone was raving about in the forums. It took almost two years to realize how much watch enthusiasts (including myself) recommend watches with a deep ownership bias to justify their purchases.



KogKiller said:


> I'm also annoyed by people who hate on quartz and "homage" watches. Let others enjoy what they like. Who cares. Stop taking watches so seriously.


This will sound like I am taking watches too seriously—or at the very least, being a misanthropic cynic—but I think opinions often say more about the person holding the opinion than the subject of the opinion itself. Given this, I will proudly confess to clicking Like on photos of Invictas and other quartz and homage watches I would not buy simply because I want to support the owner's enthusiasm. (Yes, I realize this does not jibe with my previous suggestion of ownership bias but this is a strange hobby!)


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Now I am seriously thinking of buying the same watch again, for the fourth time.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I will confess I have been guilty of both, particularly early in the hobby. I tried to buy every hot Seiko because I found myself wanting to experience what everyone was raving about in the forums. It took almost two years to realize how much watch enthusiasts (including myself) recommend watches with a deep ownership bias to justify their purchases.
> 
> This will sound like I am taking watches too seriously—or at the very least, being a misanthropic cynic—but I think opinions often say more about the person holding the opinion than the subject of the opinion itself. Given this, I will proudly confess to clicking Like on photos of Invictas and other quartz and homage watches I would not buy simply because I want to support the owner's enthusiasm. (Yes, I realize this does not jibe with my previous suggestion of ownership bias but this is a strange hobby!)


Fair enough. Also I'll have to admit, I am guilty myself of a few watch purchases done for wanting to impress others or seek approval, rather than genuinely liking and wanting the watch. I also like seeing others enjoy their watches, even though it is something I would never buy or wear.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Now I am seriously thinking of buying the same watch again, for the fourth time.


Good to know I'm not the only one!
I'm on the fourth one now.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

_*KogKiller said:*_
_*... wanting respect, impressing others, pretentiousness. It seems that more people have been recently attracted to the hobby because of the latter, unfortunately.*_




Mr. James Duffy said:


> I will confess I have been guilty of both, particularly early in the hobby. *I tried to buy every hot Seiko because I found myself wanting to experience what everyone was raving about in the forums*. It took almost two years to realize how much watch enthusiasts (including myself) recommend watches with a deep ownership bias to justify their purchases.


I confess to being shocked to hear this, Mr. Duffy.
Not becz it's from you, but that this happens to anyone, anywhere.

I hope I am not coming off as an alien from another star, or an under-rock dweller, or a lobotomy patient, but I, despite my having been "around the block" many times over in this world, really do not understand this phenomenon of buying anything to impress anyone.

I've heard of it, but it leaves me baffled, and even filled with a sense of wonder, at the behavior & psychology of this incomprehensible race of skittish monkeys.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I hope I am not coming off as an alien from another star, or an under-rock dweller, or a lobotomy patient, but I, despite my having been "around the block" many times over in this world, really do not understand this phenomenon of buying anything to impress anyone.


Nah, we're cool. In my (weak) defense, I never intended to impress others originally—I genuinely believed the opinions and joy for the watches and wanted that for myself. I did not know myself and my relationship with watches yet (still probably don't). It was not until I was mildly disappointed enough times that I saw my pride in a new watch was not entirely because of the watch.[/QUOTE]



Chronopolis said:


> I've heard of it, but it leaves me baffled, and even filled with a sense of wonder, at the behavior & psychology of this incomprehensible race of skittish monkeys.


If I find myself watchspotting in front of the monkey pit at the zoo, I blame you.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I, do not understand this phenomenon of buying to impress.


I am sympatico: My grandma always made us wear clean underwear to go to the doctor???


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

cayabo said:


> I am sympatico: My grandma always made us wear clean underwear to go to the doctor???


My mum made us wear clean underwear in case we got run over by a car.


----------



## RITinker (Apr 19, 2019)

TalkingClock said:


> My mum made us wear clean underwear in case we got run over by a car.


I only wear the finest timepieces at all times because I would not want to suffer the humiliation of being caught dead with an inferior watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

TalkingClock said:


> My mum made us wear clean underwear in case we got run over by a car.


Right, and then they buy you white undies.
What the hell mom?



How about some underwear made out of Gene Davis' famous image:











The neutral earth tones are sublime and so elemental for this application.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

I opened up a watch for the first time today.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

DPflaumer said:


> I opened up a watch for the first time today.


Beware of building too much skill and confidence with the case back off of a watch. Once you figure out how to regulate a movement without stabbing the coiled balance spring or snagging it, you will never be happy with a watch that doesn't run +/-5s or better per day. And just like learning how to demagnetize a watch and also against the spirit of WPAC, it might also make you look at very affordable watches that others are avoiding because they are running fast and think "oh, I can fix that!" The next thing you know, you have a pile of watches running very precisely when you wear them. You will not wear them.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Not sure why, but, I’ve decided to abstain from my biannual tradition of spending far too much time on setting my quartzes to the current dst time. I still have a few “fall backs” leftover from 2020.. I’ll just wear those ones… 

Spring and Fall watch cycles. 


I believe this means that I may have too many…


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

RITinker said:


> I only wear the finest timepieces at all times because I would not want to suffer the humiliation of being caught dead with an inferior watch.


Totally agree. Imagine you're lying there and someone says, "He's dead *and* his watch has stopped!" No way to shuffle off this mortal coil! 😈


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Tanjecterly said:


> I have noticed that no date watches take along time to sell compared to the date watch versions.
> 
> I'm fine with that because I like date versions. ...


And I'm fine with that because I generally prefer no date. Larger inventory = better choice.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Putting on a watch on a steel bracelet on a cold morning is a special form of torture.


Electric watch warmers! The next million dollar idea.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

caktaylor said:


> Tanjecterly said:
> 
> 
> > Putting on a watch on a steel bracelet on a cold morning is a special form of torture.
> ...


Alternatively, you can slowly convert your entire collection from stainless steel to titanium.


----------



## RITinker (Apr 19, 2019)

Viseguy said:


> Totally agree. Imagine you're lying there and someone says, "He's dead *and* his watch has stopped!" No way to shuffle off this mortal coil!


Exactly. That’s why I demand a watch with a power reserve of at least 60 hours. I want them to have plenty of time to locate my carcass so they can marvel at the excellent timekeeping of my watch before it stops.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

TalkingClock said:


> My mum made us wear *clean underwear in case we got run over by a car*.





cayabo said:


> I am sympatico: My grandma always made us wear* clean underwear to go to the doctor*???


Crikey almighty!
Did we all have the same mum ??? Who sometimes doubled as a gramma?

The ever present threat / horror of the prospect of being presented
to the Emergency Room w/ a SOILED UNDERWEAR!!!! 

Talk about projection, yo !
(Hence my "accidental" sharting confession early on in this thread, to distinguish from "intentional" sharting. )

No wonder North America has more male serial killers than anywhere else.
I' m sure there is a correlation in there somewhere.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't wear my Casio Duro that much anymore because I'm trying to justify my Rolex as actually worth owning.

True story.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

As I get busier I find myself much less likely to rotate through my watches


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm pretty sure the irony of wearing a Vostok and other Russian/Soviet watches on a _NATO_ strap is completely lost on most people.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Deity42 said:


> I'm pretty sure the irony of wearing a Vostok and other Russian/Soviet watches on a _NATO_ strap is completely lost on most people.


Not to those who wear Adidas


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

I don’t know why but I find Seiko dive watches more attractive than similar watches from most luxury brands.

Exceptions: Breitling, Sinn, Doxa


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Saswatch said:


> I don’t know why but I find *Seiko dive watches more attractive* than similar watches from most luxury brands.
> Exceptions: Breitling, Sinn, Doxa


Maybe daz cuz you're a* JAPAN*ophile.

A convo overheard on Tinder:

Boy: R u Japanese?
Girl: No, Y?
Boy: Cuz I'm trying to get in JAPANties.
Girl: I'm Finnish.
Boy: Really?
Girl: Finnish with this convo.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I will proudly confess to clicking Like on photos of Invictas and other quartz and homage watches I would not buy simply because I want to support the owner's enthusiasm.


Yeah, I do too. I don't think we're the only ones either.




TalkingClock said:


> My mum made us wear clean underwear in case we got run over by a car.


Different mum to me then; mine was always worried I'd be run over by a bus. No idea why; we lived on an RAF base and the nearest bus stop was *outside* the main gate. Now if she'd been worried about being run over by a Handley Page Victor as I walked past the end of the runway on my way to school...




Deity42 said:


> I'm pretty sure the irony of wearing a Vostok and other Russian/Soviet watches on a _NATO_ strap is completely lost on most people.


🤣 I have a Vostok with a KGB dial which for the first 2 years I wore on a James Bond NATO (currently it's on a Milanese). (Although I've always worn my GRU on a normal bracelet and really that's the one that should have been on a JB NATO.)


----------



## igureta (Oct 28, 2012)

As long as it has a reliable movement, sapphire crystal, nice water resistance and a good look I do not see the point in buying anything fancier. I still see them as tools. 
Also, I confess I wish I was a one watch guy. They know that more tools won't give you more time.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Different mum to me then; mine was always worried I'd be run over by a bus. No idea why; we lived on an RAF base and the nearest bus stop was *outside* the main gate. Now if she'd been worried about being run over by a Handley Page Victor as I walked past the end of the runway on my way to school...


Now tell us about her reaction when Tom Jones was on the telly, swiveling his hips.
Did she, or did she not, throw her undies at the telly ? Mine did. And swooned. SIGH !!!


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> Not to those who wear Adidas
> 
> View attachment 16227863


I had no idea Geralt of Rivia was Russian


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

TheBearded said:


> I had no idea Geralt of Rivia was Russian


Blasphemy. Geralt would never wear white socks and slides.


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

RITinker said:


> Exactly. That’s why I demand a watch with a power reserve of at least 60 hours. I want them to have plenty of time to locate my carcass so they can marvel at the excellent timekeeping of my watch before it stops.


I'm hoping that by the time I'm ready to go, they'll have invented a watch that will add 60 hours to your life. You can do a lot of damage in 60 hours! 🤣


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Mediocre said:


> As I get busier I find myself much less likely to rotate through my watches


I'm sorry, I've got a case of the sillies, but couldn't rotating through your watches result in bodily harm to yourself?  😉


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Viseguy said:


> I'm sorry, I've got a case of the sillies, but couldn't rotating through your watches result in bodily harm to yourself?  😉


To me? Nah, too hard headed for such.

Now my watches? Catastrophic!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

captainmorbid said:


> Not sure why, but, I’ve decided to abstain from my biannual tradition of spending far too much time on setting my quartzes to the current dst time. I still have a few “fall backs” leftover from 2020.. I’ll just wear those ones…
> 
> Spring and Fall watch cycles.


Entirely rational. See here:









#883; In which the Time changes


(Click to read the whole comic)



wondermark.com


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess that despite swearing to not buy another watch for the rest of the year, I woke up this morning with FOMO and immediately checked if it was still 11/11 (Singles' Day) in Japan and almost pulling the trigger on a watch before all the discounts ended. I came to my senses after getting my blood sugar back to normal but it was a close call.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> Now tell us about her reaction when Tom Jones was on the telly, swiveling his hips.
> Did she, or did she not, throw her undies at the telly ? Mine did. And swooned. SIGH !!!


My mum was more a Jim Reeves and Val Doonican fan; absolutely no interest in Tom Jones as far as I can recall.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I saw the thread for people to post their "most worn watch of 2021"

And I have absolutely no idea what my most worn watch is


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Observation

Loads of people proudly post "SOTC after [insert time frame] on WUS


Nobody ever posts "SOTCC...." for State of The Credit Card


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

When I see someone posting for sale, their entire collection of affordables as a set, I think to myself that the wife stepped in and forced the sale.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> My mum was more a Jim Reeves and Val Doonican fan; absolutely no interest in Tom Jones as far as I can recall.


How very wholesome of her... or, she hid it well.
My mutha was not shy about throwing her panties at the poor chap.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> When I see someone posting for sale, their entire collection of affordables as a set, I think to myself that the wife stepped in and forced the sale.


LOL! I see that and think: "Oh, he must have just made an expensive impulse buy that cost more than his entire collection."


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

This begs the question whether if you are told by the wife -- it's the collection or me -- how many would actually choose the collection? You get the all inclusive bonus points for WIS if you choose your collection.


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

Mediocre said:


> Observation
> 
> Loads of people proudly post "SOTC after [insert time frame] on WUS
> 
> ...


I feel like you're talking about me lol

SOTC - 10 Years of WUS | WatchUSeek Watch Forums


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Verdict said:


> I feel like you're talking about me lol
> 
> SOTC - 10 Years of WUS | WatchUSeek Watch Forums


I was targeting no one in particular. Nice collection though!!


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Call me crazy, but....I kinda like the hair-pulling snap-lock Casio bracelets. I wear all my watches loose, I like "knowing it's there" as it moves up and down on my wrist when I move my arm around. With the Casios, there's always that "pinch" as it snatches another hair off my arm and....it feels like home. Like oh yeah, this is the good stuff, the real deal.

I get a real Norman Stansfield feeling when it happens.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

When I see a train wreck of a thread, in this case, arguing over flippers in the main forum, I read it over and it's like he said/he said, and...... I just wasted 5 minutes of my time looking it over. Just not worth my time.


----------



## teodozjan (Aug 11, 2021)

I find Casio W218H best digital watch ever made
I can't stand wide baton hands
I feel anxiety when any of my watches is not worn for a while
I overfeed my solar
I used to call hourly chime useless feature but now I cannot live without it


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

teodozjan said:


> I find Casio W218H best digital watch ever made
> I can't stand wide baton hands
> I feel anxiety when any of my watches is not worn for a while
> I overfeed my solar
> I used to call hourly chime useless feature but now I cannot live without it



It is certainly a top contender
Centering the center of a hand onto a thin minute marker is a frustrating endeavor.
For me, it depends on the watch. I have no problem not wearing vintage hand-winder for months.
Been there, done that (...more than once).
I only turn on the hourly chime during work hours and when I am trying to meet several tight deadlines.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

In order to get my G-Shock off DST, instead of wading through another YouTube video, I decided to find the manual online. Found it, did the dance on the buttons, figured I'd download the manual for next time. Saving it, saw that I already had it.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Ten-Ten said:


> In order to get my G-Shock off DST, instead of wading through another YouTube video, I decided to find the manual online. Found it, did the dance on the buttons, figured I'd download the manual for next time. Saving it, saw that I already had it.


You are not alone in doing this!


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

When I was 10 years old in 1978 I had a SWEET Star Wars digital watch. I wore it everywhere. Including to Pee Wee football practice one day. Hid it in some weeds behind the baseball diamond backstop when I arrived. When practice ended … gone! I’m still not completely over it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

When you're mulling over getting a watch from a particular brand, and you keep on seeing an excellent alternative from the same brand for sale on WatchRecon and you are sorely, mightily tempted, but you keep on telling yourself, you want the first watch and you know you'll be bored with the second one.... eventually. 

It's hard to resist, though. It's definitely hard to keep track at times. 

There has to be a country music song somewhere that's appropriate.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Ike2 said:


> When I was 10 years old in 1978 I had a SWEET Star Wars digital watch. I wore it everywhere. Including to Pee Wee football practice one day. Hid it in some weeds behind the baseball diamond backstop when I arrived. When practice ended … gone! I’m still not completely over it.


The first watch I remember wanting was a digital LCD Star Wars watch from Bradley in the early 1980s. It featured several frames of LCD animation and there were two models—one had a Tie Fighter flying by Tatooine and the other had the escape pod carrying the droids descending on Tatooine. I would stand over the glass case in every department store looking at the watch and watching the crude animation. A NOS one today would be my ultimate grail.


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> The first watch I remember wanting was a digital LCD Star Wars watch from Bradley in the early 1980s. It featured several frames of LCD animation and there were two models—one had a Tie Fighter flying by Tatooine and the other had the escape pod carrying the droids descending on Tatooine. I would stand over the glass case in every department store looking at the watch and watching the crude animation. A NOS one today would be my ultimate grail.
> View attachment 16241183


Nice. Mine had Luke brandishing his light saber. If memory serves after more than 4 decades. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Ten-Ten said:


> In order to get my G-Shock off DST, instead of wading through another YouTube video, I decided to find the manual online. Found it, did the dance on the buttons, figured I'd download the manual for next time. Saving it, saw that I already had it.





AardnoldArrdvark said:


> You are not alone in doing this!


Aww man... me too! And yes it was also for a G shock


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Every time I see someone mention a Victorinox Inox, I have an internal chuckle. I find the name redundancy a poor choice and laughable. It always brings me to think: what if other brands did it too? We'd maybe have an Omega Mega, a Hamilton Milton, and a Bulova Lova


----------



## teodozjan (Aug 11, 2021)

I disabled clock in the right corner of my desktop just to look at my watches more


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

mougino said:


> Every time I see someone mention a Victorinox Inox, I have an internal chuckle. I find the name redundancy a poor choice and laughable. It always brings me to think: what if other brands did it too? We'd maybe have an Omega Mega, a Hamilton Milton, and a Bulova Lova


I get it, and am chuckling with you! But……. Now I wish there really was an Omega Mega just to see what it looked like 😂😂😂.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> Every time I see someone mention a Victori*nox* Inox, I have an internal chuckle. I find the name redundancy a poor choice and laughable. It always brings me to think: what if other brands did it too? We'd maybe have an *Omega Mega, a Hamilton Milton, *and *a Bulova Lova *


Seiko *Eiko*


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

mougino said:


> Every time I see someone mention a Victorinox Inox, I have an internal chuckle. I find the name redundancy a poor choice and laughable.


Especially given the meaning of the name (as you being in France will know but maybe some native English speakers, especially Americans, may not recognize) is roughly equivalent to "Victor (or Victory?) Stainless Steel". And Victor Stainless Steel Stainless Steel is a weird name for a watch.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I love fliegers, own a couple, never wear them.


Odd.


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

teodozjan said:


> I disabled clock in the right corner of my desktop just to look at my watches more


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

teodozjan said:


> I disabled clock in the right corner of my desktop just to look at my watches more


I did the opposite  I've created a Windows widget so that some of my vintage Seiko digis show on my desktop:













Digiwatch Manual







mougino.free.fr


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

captainmorbid said:


> I love fliegers, own a couple, never wear them.
> 
> 
> Odd.


I feel this. After going through a dozen "affordable alternatives," I bought a Stowa as the ultimate flieger—the endgame pilot watch in my collection—and wouldn't you know it, I only wear the Stowa once a month and stopped looking pilot watches since.


----------



## teodozjan (Aug 11, 2021)

mougino said:


> I did the opposite  I've created a Windows widget so that some of my vintage Seiko digis show on my desktop:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it had hourly chime i would use it 

I have sweep second watch animated wallpaper on my mobile


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

teodozjan said:


> If it had hourly chime i would use it :


That's added on the todo!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

captainmorbid said:


> I love fliegers, own a couple, never wear them.
> Odd.





Mr. James Duffy said:


> I feel this. I only wear the Stowa once a month and stopped looking pilot watches since.


Maybe it needs to be a chrono? 
I got this a few weeks ago. (Escapement Time)
Best $85 watch evar. And I do mean, EVAR!!
Or, maybe I love it becz of the schnazzy snap on the strap, IDK.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Maybe it needs to be a chrono?
> I got this a few weeks ago. (Escapement Time)
> Best $85 watch evar. And I do mean, EVAR!!
> Or, maybe I love it becz of the schnazzy snap on the strap, IDK.
> ...


I’m not OCD, at least not clinically diagnosed, and these things normally don’t bother me but that 1, 5, 7, 11 dial sends shivers down my spine. A lovely watch, otherwise. ST19 powered, I assume?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> I’m not OCD, at least not clinically diagnosed, and these things normally don’t bother me but that 1, 5, 7, 11 dial sends shivers down my spine. A lovely watch, otherwise. *ST19 powered, I assume?*


Seiko VK63 mechaquartz.
I won't touch a watch with an ST inside. Too dodgy.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Maybe it needs to be a chrono?
> I got this a few weeks ago. (Escapement Time)
> Best $85 watch evar. And I do mean, EVAR!!
> Or, maybe I love it becz of the schnazzy snap on the strap, IDK.
> ...


Those have crossed my mind.. I probably would pounce if it had no date, or a black date wheel…

Picky, I know. 

I do like my unworn fliegers to have some specific traits… orange lume type B, oh yes.. that would look lovely in the watch box next to the others…


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

There's a "Gonna kill myself today" thread somewhere.
Busloads of good people piled on, begging him to NOT.

Maybe it's for real, maybe he's trolling.
But he got plenty of good advice. I hope he's OK.

But if he was f'ing around for attention,... 
I had to restrain myself from posting:   (me so nasty)


----------



## mcmikey (Oct 25, 2014)

mougino said:


> Every time I see someone mention a Victorinox Inox, I have an internal chuckle. I find the name redundancy a poor choice and laughable. It always brings me to think: what if other brands did it too? We'd maybe have an Omega Mega, a Hamilton Milton, and a Bulova Lova


Close…


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

mcmikey said:


> Close…
> 
> View attachment 16259255


Wait what? I’ll be danged! Now we know what they look like!😂😂. Thank you @mcmikey !


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> There's a "Gonna kill myself today" thread somewhere.
> Busloads of good people piled on, begging him to NOT.
> 
> Maybe it's for real, maybe he's trolling.
> ...


Ya know, I've always felt like terrorists are huge underachievers;
primarily because there's so much that can be done, or at least attempted, with a life unbounded by fear, danger or consequence.

So when someone starts talking suicide, I think of all the good they could do on the way out.
Strangely, they get irritated by this kind of talk...


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

cayabo said:


> Ya know, I've always felt like terrorists are huge underachievers;
> primarily because there's so much that can be done, or at least attempted, with a life unbounded by fear, danger or consequence.
> 
> So when someone starts talking suicide, I think of all the good they could do on the way out.
> Strangely, they get irritated by this kind of talk...


Haha! They get irritated because you’re treading into the “dark humor” territory. Regular humor is already in trouble due to easily offended people but when you start involving death or suicide or anything “dark”, NO! you can’t do that!!! Yea whatever, I love it when a joke makes you cringe and look away because you are really embarrassed at how funny you thought it was😂😂. 

This is a true confession thread so my confession is I love really dark humor!

We should all have respect for each other and play nice together but hey, life itself is a joke. We’ve all bought the ticket, let’s enjoy the ride!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

tudortommy said:


> This is a true confession thread so my confession is I love really dark humor!


Oh, my man, so true. I joke around a bit on this site, but I never let my true sense of humor loose online. Internet posts are forever, and future readers would lynch me for the darkness of some of my jokes. 🤣


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I kinda wanna see what would happen if you put these two gents in a small room for a week (locked), with no access to WUS.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess I feel pride and my taste in watches validated when I see how many of the watches in my collection do not seem to be in the Sales Forum as often as other variants/colorways of the same model or from the same brand. I fully understand that this might not be a function of how much more these watches stay in collections but rather the possibility that these watches are less popular therefore are not sold enough to show up for sale with any noticeable frequency.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I have now put them Tactical Frog DOXA wannbees IN and OUT of my Ali X 'shopping cart' about a dozen times.

I put them in when I first saw them here on WUS. All the color options. But then I saw some folks had bezel misalignments issues.
So I took them all out.
Then, somebody said there is now V2. Much better, they said. 
So I put them all back in, V2 this time.

Then someone showed another brand - Seestern - doing the same.
This is better, they said.
So I dumped all the Frogs, and replaced them with the Seesterns.

Then, some probs with the Seestern ... etc. So, out they all go. Etc. Etc.

I reminded myself of that old joke about a fella and his first time, in which the girl had to give him instructions.
Girl: "Put it in, pull it out, put it in, pull it out,..." 
Boy: "Dang it! Waddayawant? Make up yer mind !" 

Sigh!!!


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I have now put them Tactical Frog DOXA wannbees IN and OUT of my Ali X 'shopping cart' about a dozen times.
> 
> I put them in when I first saw them here on WUS. All the color options. But then I saw some folks had bezel misalignments issues.
> So I took them all out.
> ...


I’ve had similar processes with my eBay and SARVs…

Love the case, hate the stupid hollow endlinks, love the case…


In, out, in, out, in, oot… 


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

I really like my Tactical Frog V1 despite the slightly misaligned bezel and weird tachometer.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I really like my Tactical Frog V1 despite the slightly misaligned bezel and weird tachometer.


Same  the tachy on a diver is part of the charm!










I'm actually waiting for my second one (turquoise), V1 TFs are now in clearance sale.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> I'm actually waiting for my second one (turquoise), *V1 TFs are now in clearance sale.*


Umm, so.... where is this sale happening?
...
...
...
...
D'OH!!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Umm, so.... where is this sale happening?
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...


It happened on AliExpress, they were 115€ + vat... but now they're gone  (if I click the link where I purchased it's now the new 180€ pvd ones)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> It happened on AliExpress, they were 115€ + vat... but now they're gone  (if I click the link where I purchased it's now the new 180€ pvd ones)


I confess: I have mixed feelings right now. A LOT of them!!


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

I couldn't care less about what kind of movement is inside a watch case. I don't care that the newest _whatever_ has an upgraded movement. Don't care if someone's in-house movement is better or worse than an off-the-shelf Selitta or ETA. Don't care if it's decorated. Nor am I interested in looking at it through an exhibition caseback. 

Just keep good time and we can be friends.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> I confess: I have mixed feelings right now. A LOT of them!!


I missed it too...


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Wrist shots of right hand crowns on right hands, cause momentary confusion to my image processing centre. 


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

On Friday the company my wife works for gave her a box containing Christmas dinner. Everything came in covered aluminum trays and the instructions indicated we would need to cook the turkey. We opened everything today and it turned out the turkey was already fully cooked and sliced. The reheat instructions for the kit we got were on the back of the instructions for 'uncooked' kit. So a huge amount of fully cooked turkey has been sitting in the fridge for five days while we've been waiting to get closer to Christmas. There's enough turkey we could have been eating it every day since Friday and still not be close to running out. Now I feel like we need to hurry up and eat it before it goes bad.

The confession is that I'm stupid for not peeling back the foil to take a peek and after our discovery today I ate so much turkey I'm surely going to hell for gluttony.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

captainmorbid said:


> Wrist shots of right hand crowns on right hands, cause momentary confusion to my image processing centre.


I'm having trouble processing this statement even before I can do the image, bcz my brain keeps throwing at me 'right said fred,' 'rightly,' 'righteously' and 'right?' and... 'I'm too sexy for my shirts' is playing in head as I am trying to read.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> I'm having trouble processing this statement even before I can do the image, bcz my brain keeps throwing at me 'right said fred,' 'rightly,' 'righteously' and 'right?' and... 'I'm too sexy for my shirts' is playing in head as I am trying to read.


I confess that getting in to other peoples heads and seeing their thought process is interesting to me. The thought of getting in to @Chronopolis 's head is quite terrifying!!!😆😆😆

Just Kidding!! Much love chronopolis!


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

tudortommy said:


> The thought of getting in to @Chronopolis 's head is quite terrifying!!!😆😆😆


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I'm having trouble processing this statement even before I can do the image, bcz my brain keeps throwing at me 'right said fred,' 'rightly,' 'righteously' and 'right?' and... 'I'm too sexy for my shirts' is playing in head as I am trying to read.


And a happy Yulë to you.











Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

TheBearded said:


> View attachment 16316322


He ain't wrong. Ain't wrong.

Chronopolis' mind... Dark ... and Full of Terrors.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't understand the fuss people make about certain watch bracelets - some of them from relatively expensive brands - being junk.

I have a particular Orient TriStar with an extremely light and comfortable (translation: flimsy) bracelet.
It's the most comfortable bracelet I've ever worn, and I'm including the Rolex Oysters and jubilees I've owned in the past.

Am I a bracelet barbarian?


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

JohnM252 said:


> I don't understand the fuss people make about certain watch bracelets - some of them from relatively expensive brands - being junk.
> 
> I have a particular Orient TriStar with an extremely light and comfortable (translation: flimsy) bracelet.
> It's the most comfortable bracelet I've ever worn, and I'm including the Rolex Oysters and jubilees I've owned in the past.
> ...


Nope!
Buddy of mine, primarily a Rolex owner, decided he wanted a particular Grand Seiko ( one of the seasonal collection pieces). Found one he could try on in New Orleans early last year. SA handed him the watch, he frowned and handed it to me. Titanium bracelet felt very cheap and flimsy! It’s titanium, very strong, but being used to the heavy steel bracelets he couldn’t do it. Left without the watch. Guess it’s all what you’re used to. 
I find myself agreeing with you completely, but only in the past 6 months or so. My watch addiction has went from Rolex/Tudor to micro brands and whatever I like. All about the comfort now !


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Funny you should mention micro brands. I'm wearing a Smiths Caribbean on a BoR and it's extremely comfortable. Definitely in my top five.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Wasn’t familiar the watch but just checked them out. I like the style 👍.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Extremely hard to get. Harder than robbing a bank, it seems.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Dear watch manufacturers,

All I want holding together your bracelet links is a simple pin. A simple pin that I can remove and re-install with a few simple taps of the hammer. Your double-screws, your pin-and-collar systems, don't impress me at all. Indeed, they frustrate the **** out of me.

This has become highly relevant to my life recently, because:

I've lost a bunch of weight and have to resize all of my bracelets.
I own more than 100 watches.
I'm a bracelet guy.

I'm discovering more of them with the spawn-of-Satan pin-and-collar system than I ever imagined I had.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I had read about the horrors of pins and collars for a long time. When I finally got one, I didn't see what the fuss was about.

Meanwhile, the folded link still exists...


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Deity42 said:


> I had read about the horrors of pins and collars for a long time. When I finally got one, I didn't see what the fuss was about.
> 
> Meanwhile, the folded link still exists...


Popped my pin and collar cherry with the Seiko Monster. Seems like a nightmare until you do it once then it's no big deal.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

I generally prefer pin and collar.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

watchcrank_tx said:


> I generally prefer pin and collar.


Someone should drug test you.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

watchcrank_tx said:


> I generally prefer pin and collar.





RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> Someone should drug test you.












After having owned a badly-executed screw link bracelet where the screws would back out all the time, I kinda get it. I also have had no issues with my pin-and-collar bracelets, and didn't even have much trouble sizing them. It's common for a reason!

My confession-- I don't mind mineral crystal on cheaper watches (less than $500 US). I don't treat my watches very roughly so they don't get scratched up. But above $500 one can expect better materials.


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

Not_A_Guest said:


> After having owned a badly-executed screw link bracelet where the screws would back out all the time


Loctite 222.
Or in a pinch, your girlfriend/wife's clear nail polish on the threads.


----------



## teodozjan (Aug 11, 2021)

I tend to look for my grail watch focusing only on water resistance and look. Ignoring if movement is automatic, quartz or other... Glass material and strap/bracelet also doesn't matter


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

teodozjan said:


> I tend to look for my grail watch focusing only on water resistance and look. Ignoring if movement is automatic, quartz or other... Glass material and strap/bracelet also doesn't matter


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Sometimes when I wear my 9F86 quartz Grand Seiko for a couple of days and I don't want the 2 automatic watches I wear regularly to stop, I'll put a watch in each pocket so they wind when I move around during the day.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

I used to think the Datejust look was for old men, I've come to realize it's elegant, sporty and classic. I am sure my change in outlook has nothing to do with my own aging, whatsoever.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

RLextherobot said:


> I used to think the Datejust look was for old men, I've come to realize it's elegant, sporty and classic. I am sure my change in outlook has nothing to do with my own aging, whatsoever.


I didn't think it could look good on anyone till I saw my uncle wearing one. But I think the rest of the outfit has to roll with it... and I still don't think it would look good on anyone below the age of 35 lol


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Not_A_Guest said:


> I didn't think it could look good on anyone till I saw my uncle wearing one. But I think the rest of the outfit has to roll with it... and I still don't think it would look good on anyone below the age of 35 lol


I'm 52 and don't consider myself wrinkly enough for a DJ.


----------



## teodozjan (Aug 11, 2021)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Sometimes when I wear my 9F86 quartz Grand Seiko for a couple of days and I don't want the 2 automatic watches I wear regularly to stop, I'll put a watch in each pocket so they wind when I move around during the day.


Man... This is great low cost winder  I have automatic that stops I need to diagnose. Thanks


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

It doesn't matter how "nice" it is or what "category" it's in or how expensive it is- I think silver dials look terrible.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I feel like I need to own the type of watch being discussed to validate my participation on specific boards here.

I bought a Vostok with a 24 hour movement, so I'm like cool, I can finally hang out on the 24 Hour Watches board.

Then I go over there and that board is not exciting at all.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

RLextherobot said:


> I used to think the Datejust look was for old men, I've come to realize it's elegant, sporty and classic. I am sure my change in outlook has nothing to do with my own aging, whatsoever.


Very soon, Dean Martin singing "That's Amore" will sound oddly soothing and comforting. Even elegant.


----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

Thank you for that ear worm.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Deity42 said:


> I feel like I need to own the type of watch being discussed to validate my participation on specific boards here.
> 
> I bought a Vostok with a 24 hour movement, so I'm like cool, I can finally hang out on the 24 Hour Watches board.
> 
> Then I go over there and that board is not exciting at all.


My biggest achievement in watch collecting IMHO is to have not succumbed to the sirens of Russian watches since I decided to restrain myself and chose Chinese over Russian 4-5 years ago.


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

I avoid standing near a person whenever I see what I would consider a really unattractive watch being worn on that person's wrist.



Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrMorcom (Aug 20, 2018)

Sometimes I think this obsession of watches is just a poor substitute of how shallow my life is.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

ChrMorcom said:


> Sometimes I think this obsession of watches is just a poor substitute of how shallow my life is.











SHHHHH!!!! Don't say that out loud man!! Too true! Too true!!!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I am traveling to New York in six weeks and I confess I have been agonizing over which watches to bring for weekend trip. I further confess I am afraid my traveling companion will notice I how I will brought more than one watch for a two nights stay and be bored when I insist on stepping into authorized dealers and boutiques in our one full day in the city.


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

Confession: I want to buy an Aragon. A big, flashy one. 50mm for sure. All polished and crazy looking. Giant, gaudy, kitschy, and tasteless. I think the Millipede perhaps. It’s so over the top it seems like a parody of an actual wrist watch. I want it even though it’ll be out of place with the rest of my collection. I want it even though I’ll probably only wear it once or twice.

This is my private shame:

























Just look at that case. It’s got a James Webb Space Telescope feel to the tiered bottom section and that bracelet is a traveling circus of a thing.


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

Although I'm always looking to see who's wearing what, it's rare that I manage to identify any.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

OogieBoogie said:


> Although I'm always looking to see who's wearing what, it's rare that I manage to identify any.


More often than not, I will misidentify a watch. An Invicta Speedway looks like a Rolex Daytona from ten meters away and I confess I have complimented the wearer on his Daytona before embarrassing him and myself. (Sorry, random dude. I still think it looks good on you.)



Chris Hughes said:


> Confession: I want to buy an Aragon. A big, flashy one. 50mm for sure. All polished and crazy looking. Giant, gaudy, kitschy, and tasteless. I think the Millipede perhaps. It’s so over the top it seems like a parody of an actual wrist watch. I want it even though it’ll be out of place with the rest of my collection. I want it even though I’ll probably only wear it once or twice.
> 
> This is my private shame:
> View attachment 16433058
> ...


I confess I have been considering a few Seiko Galante models recently and I will own my shame.


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess I have been considering a few Seiko Galante models recently and I will own my shame.


The Galante line is truly over the top. I say go for it!


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

OogieBoogie said:


> Although I'm always looking to see who's wearing what, it's rare that I manage to identify any.


The only ones I have managed to identify at a glance on the street have been Rolexes. The fluted-bezel models are especially easy to pick out. Of course, they could have been fakes or homages as well.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Just ran into '93' in a meme. 
Had to look it up. Something about some "rough neighborhood " (banlieu) in Paris.
And then something about licking yer own back. What? 
Still don't get it. But am itching to use it while talking about a watch, like I always knew its various meanings. Yo.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I like my Seikos but I've never ever cared for Tunas and Monsters. I don't care if you're my BFF and you have your most adorable cat in the background, no "Likes" from me. (Some Likes for an Arnie may have slipped, that gets a pass for some reason.)

Aside from trying to be helpful and polite, that's been my only hard and fast rule on here.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Deity42 said:


> I like my Seikos but I've never ever cared for Tunas and Monsters. I don't care if you're my BFF and you have your most adorable cat in the background, no "Likes" from me. (Some Likes for an Arnie may have slipped, that gets a pass for some reason.)
> 
> Aside from trying to be helpful and polite, that's been my only hard and fast rule on here.


I love Tunas and Monsters. They were my entry into dive watches when I had no prior interest in them. The Tuna and Monster designs are aggressive, unorthodox, "ugly" for lack of a better term, or otherwise divisive...so I guess I am confessing I get it!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Chris Hughes said:


> Confession: I want to buy an Aragon. A big, flashy one. 50mm for sure. All polished and crazy looking. Giant, gaudy, kitschy, and tasteless. I think the Millipede perhaps. It’s so over the top it seems like a parody of an actual wrist watch. I want it even though it’ll be out of place with the rest of my collection. I want it even though I’ll probably only wear it once or twice.
> 
> This is my private shame:
> View attachment 16433058
> ...


Don't do it! it's stock photography - it will only look half as bad!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> More often than not, I will misidentify a watch. An Invicta Speedway looks like a Rolex Daytona from ten meters away and I confess I have complimented the wearer on his Daytona before embarrassing him and myself. (Sorry, random dude. I still think it looks good on you.)
> 
> 
> I confess I have been considering a few Seiko Galante models recently and I will own my shame.


My FU money purchase


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

georgefl74 said:


> Don't do it! it's stock photography - it will only look half as bad!


What?? NO!!! It must look so shiny that the astronauts on the ISS can see it!


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

As much as I would like to be immune to marketing, I feel like "Swiss Made" carries a lot of cachet and influences my watch-related interests more than it should. I know plenty of super-affordable watches (less than $50 USD sometimes) are Swiss Made and so the label shouldn't justify a premium, but I can't shake the idea that "Swiss" == "precision and quality" that is also prevalent outside the watch world.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

I wish Grand Seiko would do the Rolex/Tudor/Omega/etc thing and offer essentially the exact same watch at 2-4 different sizes.


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> More often than not, I will misidentify a watch. An Invicta Speedway looks like a Rolex Daytona from ten meters away and I confess I have complimented the wearer on his Daytona before embarrassing him and myself.


That's why I never say "Nice Daytona from the get-go." I stick with the "I like your watch" until identity can be verified. 😁


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

DPflaumer said:


> I wish Grand Seiko would do the Rolex/Tudor/Omega/etc thing and offer essentially the exact same watch at 2-4 different sizes.


Well they offer the exact same watch with 20-30 different dials


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

I... May have done something crazy.

I ordered a 32mm watch. There is a return policy.

My wrist is 6", 6.25" tops, if we're playing loose and charitable. I have punched an extra hole into every strap I own. Even 36mm watches tend to _look_ larger than I would prefer in proportion. The only "mens" watches under that are dainty dress pieces (even those are limited!) and I need a watch that will hold up to my life.

So I jumped into "womens" sports watches with both feet. I tried this same model on a few weeks ago (on a strap, though) and thought it looked good on me. I made a paper mock up at my desk before ordering. I saw some photos of a guy my height and wrist size rocking it and it looked great.

Wish me luck. I am excited. And scared. And hopeful.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

DPflaumer said:


> I... May have done something crazy.
> 
> I ordered a 32mm watch. There is a return policy.
> 
> ...


I think it will be fine. I have always wanted to start a watch tour or a community effort called "The 32mm Watch Challenge." I have owned 32mm diameter vintage Omega and Longines two-handers and there was no difference on my 16.5-inch wrist versus similar watches at 34mm.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I think it will be fine. I have always wanted to start a watch tour or a community effort called "The 32mm Watch Challenge." I have owned 32mm diameter vintage Omega and Longines two-handers and there was no difference on my 16.5-inch wrist versus similar watches at 34mm.


That's the spirit! Strong supporter of anything that demystifies the technical nature of most numbers (I spent a lot of my early career modeling land use regulations because most people don't have any idea what "units per acre" look like in reality and just freak out).

I'm not actually super worried about it looking/feeling right but it is quite a departure! I've been on the small watch bandwagon for quite some time and in some ways this feels like the inevitable outcome. It was actually mostly surprising that many of the coolest womens models don't kick in until you're at like 28mm, which feels like a bridge too far!


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

DPflaumer said:


> I... May have done something crazy.
> I ordered a 32mm watch. There is a return policy.
> My wrist is 6", 6.25" tops, if we're playing loose and charitable.


32 will be fine. In a way I'm envious, there are lots of vintage watches at 32 that are so underpriced because most guys can't carry it off. I'm debating whether to buy an old 32 VC, on a 7.5 wrist.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

OogieBoogie said:


> 32 will be fine. In a way I'm envious, there are lots of vintage watches at 32 that are so underpriced because most guys can't carry it off. I'm debating whether to buy an old 32 VC, on a 7.5 wrist.


A padded non-tapered strap adds presence to smaller watches. Bracelets with fitted end links are another option.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

I have been feeling the itch for a submariner homage lately. But I abhor the idea of a non-WIS mistaking it for a Rolex on the street and asking about it. I think I would die from embarrassment.


----------



## ChrMorcom (Aug 20, 2018)

Not_A_Guest said:


> I have been feeling the itch for a submariner homage lately. But I abhor the idea of a non-WIS mistaking it for a Rolex on the street and asking about it. I think I would die from embarrassment.


So far the only people who noticed my watch is my boss, and he's a WIS himself. I would not worry if I were you.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Stamped clasps are so much more comfortable than milled clasps.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Saswatch said:


> Stamped clasps are so much more comfortable than milled clasps.


Every time I get a new watch with a milled clasp I wonder why they didn't do the bevel thing that Seiko did on the SARBs. It's such a minor thing but I love it.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

DPflaumer said:


> Every time I get a new watch with a milled clasp I wonder why they didn't do the bevel thing that Seiko did on the SARBs. It's such a minor thing but I love it.
> 
> View attachment 16442352


Had no idea. Is there a functional aspect to it?


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Saswatch said:


> Had no idea. Is there a functional aspect to it?


Just that there are no sharp edges on the clasp mechanism as the bevels are the exterior edges on the wrist side of the clasp (if that makes sense)


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

I enjoy my Vostok Scuba Dude on its original bracelet. I have other Vostoks which I've changed to other bracelets or rubber, but I like having one on the rattling, shiny, dated but full-of-character original bracelet.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

DPflaumer said:


> Every time I get a new watch with a milled clasp I wonder why they didn't do the bevel thing that Seiko did on the SARBs. It's such a minor thing but I love it.


The answer, as with most questions in life, is _money_.
I am sure that the typical milled clasp below $600 is machined by the lowest bidder in China. And they will cut corners by not "cutting corners" (beveling the edges) on these clasp innards. In their defense, I bet that adding that extra bevel is another separate step in the process and that can be a costly headache.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

A WUS definition of a productive day.

Changing straps to bracelets on my watches.

Changing bracelets to straps on my watches.

Admiring my two watches on both wrists. 

Sighing to yourself -- it's been a productive and strenuous day.

I can call it a day and take a nap.


----------



## Chiane (Jan 19, 2015)

I always wonder what material the dial is. Watches have specs listed for everything except the dial, unless the dial is something special like on an Anordain.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> A WUS definition of a productive day.
> 
> Changing straps to bracelets on my watches.
> 
> ...


My morning routine seems to be:

Wake up and check the accuracy of the watch on my wrist overnight and any still wound and ticking in my watch box.
Think about what wrist shot I want to post and choose the watch to wear in the morning.
Check my work email.
Check my bookmarked watch sites, auction listings, sales forums, and watch discussion forums.
Brush teeth, check blood sugar, make coffee and breakfast.
Respond to work emails if necessary.
Check watch bookmarks again and any responses to my forum posts.
Think about actually working.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank goodness for telephonic meetings and not Zoom so I can work quietly changing my straps.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I wear a watch to bed 99.9999% of the time. What I wear to bed is not necessarily what I wore during the day. 
About 33% of the time, I will end up wearing to work the next day whatever I wore to bed.

If I am in a hurry, I will wear whatever that is handy.
If all the colors match the watch & strap, I congratulate myself all day at my amazing sense of coordination. 
But if they do NOT match, I also congratulate myself all day, for being such a "maverick."


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

I got my 32mm watch today. I love it. I haven't removed the tags/plastic yet but... This is a revelation.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

DPflaumer said:


> I got my 32mm watch today. I love it. I haven't removed the tags/plastic yet but... This is a revelation.
> 
> View attachment 16446495
> 
> View attachment 16446497


That looks great! What is the lug width? I think it would look great on leather of any color.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> That looks great! What is the lug width? I think it would look great on leather of any color.


Thanks! I'm REALLY happy with the size! Finally I get to see something that looks appropriately proportional to me 😂

Somewhat annoyingly, it's 17mm. I'm not a huge strap person but I'll probably grab a pair of options just for some variety. Will likely have to go custom for anything too fun but it wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Forgive me this extra little gush over how much I love how this fits 😅


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

DPflaumer said:


> Forgive me this extra little gush over how much I love how this fits 😅
> View attachment 16447030


Very much forgiven! Kind of shocked that's 32mm and looks so proportionate and right! As many times as people have said "looks good on you" on these forums, I think this will be the proper time to say it. Great watch, and excellent fit. Looks good on you! 👍


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

There is a thread in f71 called "Bring on the lume shots".

My confession: everytime this thread appears in my feed, I read its title in Frau Farbissina's voice, from the Austin Powers movies 

Am I the only one??


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> My morning routine seems to be:
> 
> Wake up and check the accuracy of the watch on my wrist overnight and any still wound and ticking in my watch box.
> Think about what wrist shot I want to post and choose the watch to wear in the morning.
> ...


I have a lot of health things going on at the moment, one of them being my concern over my ability to concentrate on work while working from home during this whole pandemic. I think I spend too much time thinking about and toying with my watches. So I talk to the doctor about ADHD, etc, and she started me on this medication.

So a few months later, it's had the _opposite_ effect. I am now hyper focused on watches. Have bought perhaps 20-30 of them, started whole new obsessions. I woke up at 9am this morning and have been on WUS until now, 1:30. Meanwhile my work laptop is collecting dust, I figure they will call me if something lights on fire.

So I guess the medication worked, but it hit the wrong target!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Deity42 said:


> I have a lot of health things going on at the moment, one of them being my concern over my ability to concentrate on work while working from home during this whole pandemic. I think I spend too much time thinking about and toying with my watches. So I talk to the doctor about ADHD, etc, and she started me on this medication.
> 
> So a few months later, it's had the _opposite_ effect. I am now hyper focused on watches. Have bought perhaps 20-30 of them, started whole new obsessions. I woke up at 9am this morning and have been on WUS until now, 1:30. Meanwhile my work laptop is collecting dust, I figure they will call me if something lights on fire.
> 
> So I guess the medication worked, but it hit the wrong target!


What's the name of the meds.................I can think of a couple of associates that could use some.


----------



## teodozjan (Aug 11, 2021)

Tanjecterly said:


> Thank goodness for telephonic meetings and not Zoom so I can work quietly changing my straps.


During video calls I rotate my hand until watch is reflecting light. No one cares


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

teodozjan said:


> During video calls I rotate my hand until watch is reflecting light. No one cares


I had a friend notice the Zaratsu polishing on my Grand Seiko during a video call. (I was sitting in front of a window on a bright morning and I tend to pick up my coffee with my left hand.)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I had a friend notice the Zaratsu polishing on my Grand Seiko during a video call. (I was sitting in front of a window on a bright morning and I tend to pick up my coffee with my left hand.)


So where's the CONFESSION part? 
Something like, 
_*"And so I told him: 'Stop it! You're making me blush! I can't stand it when you look at my wrist like that!'" *_?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Mr. James Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > I had a friend notice the Zaratsu polishing on my Grand Seiko during a video call. (I was sitting in front of a window on a bright morning and I tend to pick up my coffee with my left hand.)
> ...


I confess I was so excited to share such an insignificant anecdote that I forgot to frame it as some kind of humblebrag confession.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess I was so excited to share such an insignificant anecdote that I forgot to frame it as some kind of humblebrag confession.


Well, git wit da program, Mr. Jimbo Duffy !
(Do you mind if I call you Jimbo?) 


Ahsweddaga, this thread's losing its mojo. 
All them clueless people comin' in hee to whine about what they "like" or "dislike," or what they have in the mail, etc?
(In my best Melania voice) Gib me a BRRRRRAYEEK! HOO gives a feck! 

This thread's about CONG -FEY-YUSSIN' dang it!!
Wa o wa kin't they go down the corridor, 3 doors down, to da "Whine" thread, or da "Wut I like" thread to write their dang boring gibberish over dere!! 🤯

..

Ooops, wrong thread. I thought I was in the "Rant" thread. I do beg your pardon. 
And wish y'all a pleasant evening. 
  ...


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

I put on a cheap 3 link jingly jangly bracelet on one of my watches. It looks like crap compared to the higher quality stock bracelet but the comfort level is unbelievable.


----------



## rmkather (Dec 9, 2010)

I like my dive watch and won't argue against a screw down crown, but, I don't swim with it and find the screw down crown annoying. I have an irrational fear of stripping threads. It is an automatic and I have multiple watches ( big surprise ) which means anytime I pick it up I have to use the crown. I don't hate the 5kx.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

I sent a considerable amount of money via wire for a watch a week ago and it still hasn't arrived with the seller. While I'm quite confident in the seller and that pending either a) the money showing up or b) calling my bank and initiate an investigation to find out what the hold up is I'll get my watch, I've been antsy all week and it's starting to drive me nuts knowing I have a solid chunk of cash sitting in limbo.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I did not know until today that those tacky and ugly Steeldive or San Martin or wutev Ali X brands were copies of ... Rolex.
I _just_ discovered this. G zuss.
Sigh.

But, the upside is: nobody ever needs to call ME a watch idiot "SAVANT."
I don't know squat about nuffin. 
And don't care if I don't.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

I confess that because my R300 has a step tracker, I won't post a picture of it if I didn't do a cardio workout that morning. Otherwise I feel embarrassed by my low step count.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Someone from work is bringing me a watch to re-set the hands on. My first repair job(outside of my own fleet)… Am I a WIS now? 


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

captainmorbid said:


> Someone from work is bringing me a watch to re-set the hands on. My first repair job(outside of my own fleet)… Am I a WIS now?
> 
> 
> Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


No. You're a WIS when you fill it with engine oil.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

TalkingClock said:


> No. You're a WIS when you fill it with engine oil.


I was thinking full thumbprint inside the crystal… 


Like, fried chicken level.


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

captainmorbid said:


> I was thinking full thumbprint inside the crystal…
> 
> 
> Like, fried chicken level.


Yo yo yo. 
THAT oughtta teach them cheeky uppity maafaagaazz never to mess with a WIS master !


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Yo yo yo.
> THAT oughtta teach them cheeky uppity maafaagaazz never to mess with a WIS master !


It’s a MVMT… WIS rescinded. 


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

captainmorbid said:


> It’s a MVMT… WIS rescinded.
> 
> 
> Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


Though I’m going to fix it. 


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Ah spring ahead…

I can finally wear that g shock again!


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

captainmorbid said:


> Ah spring ahead…
> I can finally wear that g shock again!


Not me. I set mine back to EST. Off to YouTube.....F...!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I think that white date windows on a dark dial are often unfairly maligned. Granted, in some watches they are jarring to the eye, but the legibility is generally better.



I also think that dial symmetry is overrated.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I wanted to change the strap on a watch with a dial / bezel that's a bit hard to work with color-wise. A weird shade of grey, distorted by the blue hue of the sapphire, etc.

So I had a dozen straps lined up, putting each, one at a time, next to the watch.
My wife walks by, and sez: "Hmm, 'playing Barbie' again?"

I.. I.. I.. can't even.
I have not yet recovered. I might never. 

Barbie!!!


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> Barbie!!!


I feel so called out right now.  
Let your wife know she struck a nerve with other guys too LOL


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

> Sent from my device using Tapatalk


I don't know why, but seeing this around here so often bugs me. Do people not know how to turn sigs off?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Tanker G1 said:


> I don't know why, but seeing this around here so often bugs me. Do people not know how to turn sigs off?


I cannot speak for others, but yes, I know how to turn it off. As you will soon see, I choose not to do so. I didn’t realize it was bothersome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

caktaylor said:


> I cannot speak for others, but yes, I know how to turn it off. As you will soon see, I choose not to do so. I didn’t realize it was bothersome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I select the forum reply function as I'm doing now, it includes your sig and the space between your message and the sig. So not only do others get to read the sig in the first post, they get to read it in every subsequent reply. I feel the same way about corporate email sigs. It makes the forwarded and replied emails unnecessarily long.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Tanker G1 said:


> When I select the forum reply function as I'm doing now, it includes your sig and the space between your message and the sig. So not only do others get to read the sig in the first post, they get to read it in every subsequent reply. I feel the same way about corporate email sigs. It makes the forwarded and replied emails unnecessarily long.


Without the signature line, how will people know what app and device I used to post?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I keep defaulting to my quartz watches lately because I don't feel like setting a watch for a few hours of wear


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Mediocre said:


> I keep defaulting to my quartz watches lately because I don't feel like setting a watch for a few hours of wear


Recently purchased a Vario Jump hour watch that didn't have a screw down crown Almost didn't buy it for that reason. I find myself wearing it frequently now because it's so much simpler to wind and set! And now I've just picked up their mecha quartz chrono. I'm curious to see if it will become a wrist hog since it'll always be ready to go.....


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

tudortommy said:


> Recently purchased a Vario Jump hour watch that didn't have a screw down crown Almost didn't buy it for that reason. I find myself wearing it frequently now because it's so much simpler to wind and set! And now I've just picked up their mecha quartz chrono. I'm curious to see if it will become a wrist hog since it'll always be ready to go.....


Awesome!! Big Vario fan here. I need to go check out the mecha quartz!


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

Mediocre said:


> I keep defaulting to my quartz watches lately because I don't feel like setting a watch for a few hours of wear


Blasphemy


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

TheBearded said:


> Blasphemy


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

Mediocre said:


> View attachment 16538417


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Wife wanted steak for dinner. So, I stopped by the butcher's on my way home.
A package of ribeye, 0.5 kilo, was almost $30 a pop. So, $60 for two. 
Some BS about the supply chain. 

The maverick inside of me yelled: "&^%$!! G zuss!! That's a whole week's pay! ... Oh F it: I'll take two. Better than having to hear the wife say: _Oh, you're no may-yann!_" 

And then, in a fit of impotent (not to say INCEL) rage, I raised my left wrist to my face.
I thought I would pretend to be casually checking the time. Strictly casually. 

But I didn't actually see the time, I was so busy soiling my pants in silence. I only saw my watch. And right there, I thought: "Say, that's a nice watch! And $60 could go toward my next purchase! " 🤪

So, I turned to the butcher, and spoke casually, but magisterially: "Mm, ya know what? No steak today. Not feeling it. I'll take 2 pork chops instead."
I paid him $6 for them.
I'll figure somethin' out to tell my wife.

I now have $54 to burn !!! Woohoo!!


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> I thought: "Say, that's a nice watch! And $60 could go toward my next purchase! "


Haven't we all been there?
I check the clearance section at the grocery store to see if I can save $0.50 on a loaf of bread but then I look at some $1000+ watch and think "wow that's good value". Insanity by any definition.


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I feel this. After going through a dozen "affordable alternatives," I bought a Stowa as the ultimate flieger—the endgame pilot watch in my collection—and wouldn't you know it, I only wear the Stowa once a month and stopped looking pilot watches since.


But at least you are wearing a NICE flieger once a month!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Chronopolis said:


> I now have $54 to burn !!! Woohoo!!


I actually used it toward the purchase of this watch below. WOOHOO!!!! 
86-54 = 32. 
I "paid" only 32, by NOT eating steak.


----------



## teodozjan (Aug 11, 2021)

I'm terrible at reading hour from numeral-free dial (I'm ok with minutes). With Panerai dial (9 12 3 6 numerals) I have no problems...


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I know that Longines is pronounced 'Lawn-zheen'.

But this is the way my inner voice pronounces it when I see it:










Edit: not my picture. I'm Generation X and prefer boot cut.


----------



## Hieberrr (Sep 30, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I did not know until today that those tacky and ugly Steeldive or San Martin or wutevdafokk Ali X brands were copies of ... Rolex.
> I _just_ discovered this. G zuss.
> Sigh.
> 
> ...


I actually don't mind the colours. What I mind is the colours at Rolex prices. I may be biased though, because I have a Tiffany blue Steeldive SD9134 coming in the mail. But at like $100, I'm not reall complaining.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Just started using the ignore function.

Had some hangup about “seeing everything”. Stupid.

Now it’s funny to stumble across seemingly out of nowhere explanations written for a kindergartner. Check the post count numbers and just laugh and laugh.

I should have done this a while ago.


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

I think whoever picks the designs for the Todd Snyder x Timex watches is brilliant. There. I said it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

That moment on eBay, when you win an auction with zero intent…

Seiko inbound!

To be murdered for its dial….


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

I put a tachymetrererrree bezel on a watch just because I think they are cool and my wife liked how the colors work. It's unusable, but I still like it and the overall watch. Reminds me not to take all this too seriously.










Corollary confession; I periodically consider building a twin watch with a more rational choice of bezel insert.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

captainmorbid said:


> That moment on eBay, when you win an auction with zero intent…
> 
> Seiko inbound!
> 
> ...


Seiko Lives Matter!


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Seiko Lives Matter!


We’ll see… eventually…


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## joesailor (Sep 30, 2014)

I confess I just read this whole damn thread from beginning until now. Holy crap I have no life but looking at and collecting watches.

It could be worse.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

joesailor said:


> I confess I just read this whole damn thread from beginning until now. Holy crap I have no life but looking at and collecting watches.
> 
> It could be worse.


I confess I forgot about this thread until you replied ten hours ago despite being a frequent contributor! Maybe I ran out of things to confess or complain about? (Not likely.)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

This confession has nothing to do with watches, not directly anyway, other than to suggest the Biblical proportion of my dufus-hood, which ends up affecting my judgment about watches.

I saw this, and said to myself:
"OK, food critic. He musta tasted a lot of good food. Oh, and a literary critic too! How nice! But what the heck is a rock critic?"

"How does one go about 'critiquing a rock? Judge its shape? Color / striation / texture? Size? Location? Compatibility with vegetation? Sitability? Picnic friendliness? ...

...
...
...

D'OH!! The MUSIC type !!! OH !!!!!!!!!!!!!! "

Lawd ! Hab' murcy.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

If anyone refers to a watch as as 'she' or 'her' I immediately put them on ignore.

A watch is a lump of metal, crystal and assorted material, either assembled by machines, or by a technician who probably wishes they were doing something else.

It's not a living, sentient being.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

JohnM67 said:


> If anyone refers to a watch as as 'she' or 'her' I immediately put them on ignore.
> 
> A watch is a lump of metal, crystal and assorted material, either assembled by machines, or by a technician who probably wishes they were doing something else.
> 
> It's not a living, sentient being.


You might not know that english speakers call their boats "she": Why are Boats Called She? (with pictures)
Also as a French all our words have gender, either masculine or feminine so it doesn't shock me.
Blocking people based on that innocent practice seems a little extreme, but whatever floats your boat (‹- ha! see what I did 😄)

[edit] strongly advise to NOT look at that thread, will make your ignore list explode 😉








So…Anybody else give their watches nicknames?


I just realized I’ve become a true watch nerd. Not a WIS. Not a watch geek. A watch nerd. I’ve started calling my watches by different names… Maybe I just need to get out more… First there’s my favorite, Red. Then there’s Connie And Violet: And Constant Fred: I haven’t gotten around to...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

mougino said:


> You might not know that english speakers call their boats "she": Why are Boats Called She? (with pictures)
> Also as a French all our words have gender, either masculine or feminine so it doesn't shock me.
> Blocking people based on that innocent practice seems a little extreme, but whatever floats your boat (‹- ha! see what I did 😄)
> 
> ...


I've already looked at it. It made my toes curl, so I only glanced at it 🥴

I should have clarified that I was referring to native English speakers. And yes, we also give boats (and sometimes cars) feminine pronouns (I'm from the UK).

But calling a watch 'she'? That's a bit too much cringe for me. 😵‍💫


----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

Aint She a Beauty?


K. ( Trainee Sh*t Stirrer )


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Kubby said:


> View attachment 16696156
> 
> 
> Aint She a Beauty?
> ...


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't get the general dislike of Snowflake hands. I actually like them (a lot).

It's the Mercedes hands that I find difficult to love.
I know that they're designed that way for even application of lume. I still think they're a bit meh.


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

Piggybacking off of the above, I found myself in the "I hate snowflake hands" camp before I even realized it was such a divisive and discussed topic. 

Mercedes hands are meh. 

But for some reason, I'm totally on board with cathedral hands.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

TheBearded said:


> But for some reason, I'm totally on board with cathedral hands.


Cathedral hands are classic and classy. They don't work for me on every watch, but I like 'em.


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

watchcrank_tx said:


> Cathedral hands are classic and classy. They don't work for me on every watch, but I like 'em.


Imho, even classier when heat blued and skeletonized. Like the ones I have on what I strapped on this morning


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess I probably do not like the watch you are wearing either because it is not my style or because it is not on my wrist, right now, but I love that you like it.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Oh butterfly clasps… not my favourite.


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess my F71 (Affordable Watches sub-forum) is coming to a middle because my _very_ slow move upmarket is around around its midpoint. This confession is bittersweet and I tell myself I will always be an affordable watch guy but I also have to accept the possibility I might leave them behind to become a completely mid-tier and luxury guy.


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess my F71 (Affordable Watches sub-forum) is coming to a middle because my _very_ slow move upmarket is around around its midpoint. This confession is bittersweet and I tell myself I will always be an affordable watch guy but I also have to accept the possibility I might leave them behind to become a completely mid-tier and luxury guy.


What is mid-tier for you and thus not F71 category? Just curious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess my F71 (Affordable Watches sub-forum) is coming to a middle because my _very_ slow move upmarket is around around its midpoint. This confession is bittersweet and I tell myself I will always be an affordable watch guy but I also have to accept the possibility I might leave them behind to become a completely mid-tier and luxury guy.


I think if you're an affordable guy at heart then you'll always have a soft spot for them.

I moved up a few years ago. Often, when I'm wondering which watch to wear, I open the box, look at my Omegas and Tudor, briefly admire them and put on a Seiko 5.

No particular reason, that's just how it is 🙂


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I find it annoying - and I really shouldn't, since it's none of my bidniss, and does not affect me - when I see people gushing over some mediocre Ali Express watch brand for its "accuracy." 
AS IF!! accuracy was by itself such a big deal.

"This brand is incredible !! It's running under 3 sec/day!" 

Umm, no, the accuracy of the movement is NOT due to the excellence of the brand. 
The brand did nothing thing to improve the movement. 
They merely assembled whatever movement that was supplied by the movement maker. 
So the credit, if due, should really go to the movement maker: Seiko, Miyota, etc. 

Basically, you got lucky, the way you -- yes, even you, and me too -- can occasionally "get lucky" when we go bowling, and get a strike or two by accident. 
Or go fishing at some random spot, and you catch a fish. 
It was bound to happen at some point.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Ike2 said:


> Mr. James Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > I confess my F71 (Affordable Watches sub-forum) is coming to a middle because my _very_ slow move upmarket is around around its midpoint. This confession is bittersweet and I tell myself I will always be an affordable watch guy but I also have to accept the possibility I might leave them behind to become a completely mid-tier and luxury guy.
> ...


My last few purchases have been with my unused and continually replenishing Rolex fund: a Longines Avigation BigEye, a Grand Seiko SBGJ213 hi-beat titanium GMT, a vintage Omega Seamaster, a Kurono Tokyo Chronograph II "Shiro," and a pre-owned Credor Node GCAY989.



JohnM67 said:


> I think if you're an affordable guy at heart then you'll always have a soft spot for them.
> 
> I moved up a few years ago. Often, when I'm wondering which watch to wear, I open the box, look at my Omegas and Tudor, briefly admire them and put on a Seiko 5.
> 
> No particular reason, that's just how it is 🙂


I hope so because I am a brokeboy at heart and I identify with everyone here much more than I do with those in the mid-tier and luxury world.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I bought a digital talking watch with a metal case. Wait,it gets worse it has a center lug. The bracelet is too short and I'll have to go to the hardware store to make it wearable.
.


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

James Haury said:


> I bought a digital talking watch with a metal case. Wait,it gets worse it has a center lug.The bracelet is too short and I'll have to go to the hardware store to make ity wearable.
> .


This I've gotta see


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

JohnM67 said:


> I know that Longines is pronounced 'Lawn-zheen'.
> 
> But this is the way my inner voice pronounces it when I see it:
> 
> ...


I pronounce it the same way.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

TheBearded said:


> This I've gotta see


I shall do my best to show it. It will take time. I have the bracelet off. Next I need to get to Runnings for some clevis pins? That may be the wrong term but I'll know what I need when I see it .I've done something similar before.







So,4 Alarm Talking Watch and Date - Spanish this is what my watch looked like before removing the too short folded metal bracelet. It app.ears to be well made maybe not a hairpuller. It does not speak to me in Spanish but English and costs less new than I thought it would. I figure with a new battery self installed and the hitch pins it would have been less than 20 bucks as bought. I have the watch purchased at an estate liquidation center(I can't think of a better name) on a NATO strap. I used two 0.62 by 1& 5/16 stainless steel hitch pins($1.39 each) to attach the watch to the strap. The hitch pins go through the holes in the lugs and then the strap slips through that. I have pictures but, my computer does not recognize my phone. The dimensions of the watch case are as follows it is 16 mm thick The speaker adds 4mm to overall thickness. The width is 43 mm. Lug end to lug end measure is 47mm. The center lugs are 9 mm wide. I will keep trying to get a picture of the watch with the hitch pins up, Oh Bearded one.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I seem to be one of the minority who actually likes the new Tudor Ranger which is now a 39mm diameter. I'd been wishing for that for a long time. The previous 41mm was too big for a time-only watch.

I do hope it's a slow seller because then it'll be easier for me to get my hands on one.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

JohnM67 said:


> I seem to be one of the minority who actually likes the new Tudor Ranger which is now a 39mm diameter. I'd been wishing for that for a long time. The previous 41mm was too big for a time-only watch.
> 
> I do hope it's a slow seller because then it'll be easier for me to get my hands on one.


Interesting. I have found much more support for the new size than otherwise. The larger case and dial with smaller markers and numerals made the previous generation Tudor Ranger wear even bigger than its advertised size. Its straight-lugged bracelet did not help. I like the new Tudor but the design is very basic and no-nonsense so I can see the lack of enthusiasm for it. A lot of folks just find the design too safe and not a very exciting release.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

JohnM67 said:


> I seem to be one of the minority who actually likes the new Tudor Ranger which is now a 39mm diameter. I'd been wishing for that for a long time. The previous 41mm was too big for a time-only watch.
> 
> I do hope it's a slow seller because then it'll be easier for me to get my hands on one.


I'll do you one better, I wish it was the original 34mm.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Deity42 said:


> I'll do you one better, I wish it was the original 34mm.


I'd buy that too.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

What I bought for the watch are two of the bottom item.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I just received an ebay puchase watch. It didn't come with the papers or box. I am equally disappointed and relieved. 
Probably more relieved.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

I envy those who are happy with their Apple watch.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

I had never heard of CONUS before I came to WUS.

As a Canadian… you know, the largest country by area on this continent.. with a top 5 postal system on the globe.. it should be called “SHOCNABNM”

Also, I REALLY wanted that SRP715…


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I have mixed feelings when I do a mod, with the express intention of selling it, but it turns out way nicer than I had expected or intended. And I can't let it go. 

Dammit!!


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I have mixed feelings when I do a mod, with the express intention of selling it, but it turns out way nicer than I had expected or intended. And I can't let it go.
> 
> Dammit!!


I haven’t sold any yet.

Though, all but a few, have been modded more than once… so many spare dials…


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

captainmorbid said:


> I haven’t sold any yet.


And so you have yet to experience the cruelty of this ignorant world, in which pompous self-styled "WIS" thumb their nose at the masterpieces you have wrought, thinking that "my kid coulda made dat!"

Little do they know that mastery of any Art it is a hard-won skill that takes many hundreds of hours of trial & error, meditation, study, and observation.

But in their insufferable arrogance, they see only the cost of parts, and will offer you pennies to the dollar that you have put in to create something out of nothing. 

The ignorant in their raging ignorance see all "mods" as a blind man sees cows on a moonless night... unable to distinguish true quality from run-o-the-mill-junk... 
Pox on them all.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> And so you have yet to experience the cruelty of this ignorant world, in which pompous self-styled "WIS" thumb their nose at the masterpieces you have wrought, thinking that "my kid coulda made dat!"
> 
> Little do they know that mastery of any Art it is a hard-won skill that takes many hundreds of hours of trial & error, meditation, study, and observation.
> 
> ...


The “Like” button is insufficient.

Also, this is likely why I’ll have the lot tossed in with my festering carcass once I’ve wrapped my universal eyeblink.. future rat based archeologists will be confused upon cracking open my mausoleum… the word “timelord” scrawled on the bag of sapien bones…


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I have mixed feelings when I do a mod, with the express intention of selling it, but it turns out way nicer than I had expected or intended. And I can't let it go.
> 
> Dammit!!


Knowing this about yourself, just do a ****ty job on anything you intend to sell. Problem solved!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I've always had an aversion to gold tone watches but I recently picked up two for my wife and I'm trying them on today while she's not around. 🤫

I like them but don't think I could ever wear them long-term.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I usually find mechanical watches to be more interesting to wear than quartz.
My last two watch purchases have been quartz.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I confess that every time someone posts a picture of a Ball or mentions Ball watches, and I really mean EVERY time(!) this song instantly plays in my head:


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I just saw a "bunch of high end" watches thread. Some very nice looking watches indeed.
I saw just a few pages, but I must've seen dozens of "Stunning!"s.
I confess, I am stunned myself at the unerring reliability of this degree of conformity.

I wonder if corporate ESL (English as a Second Language) courses abroad know to teach this to foreigners.

"When you see, or are shown, a watch above a certain price, it is customary in the English speaking world to exclaim: "_*Stunning!"*_ whether you genuinely feel that way or not. Your feelings are irrelevant, but your reaction can be consequential."
"Saying this with the right tone reflects well on you, and without actually saying so, you declare yourself to be a person of breeding and class,*** for recognizing an object of great cost, and its purported excellence."

"At the very least, it is simply a polite thing to do, when you are among your betters (in terms of income.)"
"Do not put too much meaning by it. It works very much like the empty greeting, 'How are you?' It is not really a question based on genuine curiosity, which is why it is answered with equally empty 'Fine, thank you,' whether you are in fact fine or not."

** -- *One can achieve the same effect of appearing well-bred by condemning watches of low worth that are popular with the vulgar. "
"It is therefore advisable to remember a few of those brand names, just in case."

"To execute this gesture of condemnation correctly, you must use the adjective: _*hideous. *_
NOTE: Do not use any other words - such as junk, garbage, poop, etc -- even if they convey the same meaning."


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I own several watches that are interesting, good looking, fun, and/or nifty. None, I guess, that are stunning.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Ten-Ten said:


> I own several watches that are interesting, good looking, fun, and/or nifty. None, I guess, that are stunning.


I have a few that my wife thinks: "Oh neat!" 
F "stunning." 
"Oh neat!" = the best reaction ever.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I just saw a "bunch of high end" watches thread. Some very nice looking watches indeed.
> I saw just a few pages, but I must've seen dozens of "Stunning!"s.
> I confess, I am stunned myself at the unerring reliability of this degree of conformity.
> 
> ...


Just this week I was idly chatting with someone while my kid stood by.
As we were walking away he says "you didn't like that guy did you?"
Thinking I had good enough manners to fool my child, I asked "How did you know?"
He replied "You never say 'That's interesting' unless you don't mean it."

ie - the putridity of pabulum on that thread you were perusing doesn't even pass muster of a proper 10 year old.

Sometimes though, I see a watch and I say "stunning" - eg:


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Sometimes though, I see a watch and I say "stunning" - eg:


Geez, I have to confess I stared at that photo for at least a minute looking for a watch.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Geez, I have to confess I stared at that photo for at least a minute looking for a watch.


I confess: I did the same. 

SIGH!!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

cayabo said:


> Just this week I was idly chatting with someone while my kid stood by.
> As we were walking away he says "you didn't like that guy did you?"
> Thinking I had good enough manners to fool my child, I asked "How did you know?"
> He replied "You never say 'That's interesting' unless you don't mean it."
> ...


Stunning.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

In the register of very weird pictures of watches in the most peculiar places, I just saw this one posted:









and I must confess that my mind automatically imagined the next step:









Putting your luxury watch on the asphalt for a photo... the next kind of stupid 🙄


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I confess: I did the same.
> 
> SIGH!!
> 
> View attachment 16841737


I chose it for you - Chronopolis style - a gold watch with a Nato strap.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess when I am considering a watch, I will subtract any funds I know is in my PayPal account from the price to justify the purchase, especially when buying from Japan through proxy buying services. "A pre-owned Citizen Eco-Drive One for $1200? Naw, it is only $950 because I have money in my PayPal account so now it is affordable." _(clicks checkout button)_


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess when I am considering a watch, I will subtract any funds I know is in my PayPal account from the price to justify the purchase, especially when buying from Japan through proxy buying services. "A pre-owned Citizen Eco-Drive One for $1200? Naw, it is only $950 because I have money in my PayPal account so now it is affordable." _(clicks checkout button)_


I confess I do this with my work benefit cashback, "oh I have £47 pound cashback and AliExpress have another major sale, the third watch is basically free....cough"

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess that while I am a provisional member of @Hornet99's Watch Purchasing Abstinence Club (WPAC), I just posted a lengthy reply in the Seiko forum on how to use proxy buying services to buy watches from Japan. While I feel a little guilty about possibly giving more competition to those already getting great watches at low, low prices through proxy buyers, I do not need more watches and I want great watches to get into the hands of great people at great prices.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

I just dont get the allure of the highly prized and worshipped "Speedy" on this forum. The black dial speedy is about the most boring expensive watch on this forum. 
Please stay in line in an orderly fashion and throw stones one at a time. thanks.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

The Watch Ho said:


> I just dont get the allure of the highly prized and worshipped "Speedy" on this forum. The black dial speedy is about the most boring expensive watch on this forum.
> Please stay in line in an orderly fashion and throw stones one at a time. thanks.


I agree. In one of my first posts in this thread, I said I had no interest in either the Rolex Submariner or Omega Speedmaster. There was a time last year when I considered the new Speedmaster but that has since passed.


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

I may have purchased watch straps for watches I haven't yet purchased. I may subsequently decide not to purchase the watch, and be left with a strap not suited to any other watches in my possession.

There is a reasonable chance that this irrational behaviour will continue indefinitely...


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I own a couple of watches that I really like. If they had better lume on the hands, I'd REALLY like them.


----------



## G-raven (8 mo ago)

I really dislike Pepsi bezels, or any multi-colored bezels. I dont know why. Don't hate me.


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

G-raven said:


> I really dislike Pepsi bezels, or any multi-colored bezels. I dont know why. Don't hate me.


I'm with you.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> .


Same here

.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Same here
> 
> .


:


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Chronopolis said:


> .





cayabo said:


> Same here
> .





captainmorbid said:


> :


I am happy to see the Trappist style of confessing taking root nicely.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

•

(A Trappist shouting)


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

cayabo said:


> •
> 
> (A Trappist shouting)


Oo….


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

My eBay acct sure is optimistic.

Rolex(because you’ve searched for Pagani Design)


I feel pressured.


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

JohnM67 said:


> I know that Longines is pronounced 'Lawn-zheen'.


I confess that I was today years old when I learned this.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Going about on my daily constitution today, I was thinking that one benefit was that it winds up the watch I am wearing for the day.

Which led me to this all important question -- am I exercising the watch or is the watch exercising me?

A truly important and pressing conundrum indeed.


----------



## jrlmsla (Jan 2, 2016)

.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

jrlmsla said:


> I have purchased maybe 10 fake Panerai. And guess what, won’t by a real one. Even though the cost of those 10 was the same as one authentic. And then…
> I have sold about 10 fake Panerai. And guess what, in spite of everyone calling them worthless crap I actually almost doubled my money on each.
> Now my tastes are different. And I won’t by reps anymore. But glad I did
> That is an ugly truth


I assume you disclosed they were fakes in the sales listing. That is a great return. After years of selling preowned and vintage affordable watches, I am running at about 5% net loss after factoring in shipping costs and I would not even be that close to even without flipping a few rare Seikos that I was able to get from Japan for well below market value.


----------



## jrlmsla (Jan 2, 2016)

.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I confess that my government brainwashed me so well I was actually relieved to pay +only+ 26% for my Uncle Seiko strap in customs and taxes via the PO online platform instead of 41% in-hand to the mailman.

That is the first time I was able to actually pay on their site and save on their outrageous handling fees.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I confess that I don't like stabbing myself in the fingertips when resizing my bracelet; my screwdrivers seem to have a nasty habit of puncturing my skin when they slip off the screws, so my new bracelet is decorated with blood splatter. Wonderful.

I think I might as well go put on bandaids BEFORE I try resizing bracelets and unscrewing, removing and screwing in pins.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> I confess that I don't like stabbing myself in the fingertips when resizing my bracelet; my screwdrivers seem to have a nasty habit of puncturing my skin when they slip off the screws, so my new bracelet is decorated with blood splatter. Wonderful.
> 
> I think I might as well go put on bandaids BEFORE I try resizing bracelets and unscrewing, removing and screwing in pins.


I feel you. I am diabetic so my wounds do not heal as fast and I will often find blood stains in different places around the house after changing watch straps and bracelets. Luckily, I have not gotten blood onto my watches because it would be an awkward thing to disclose if I ever had to sell them and I cannot, in good conscience, not mention it.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I feel you. I am diabetic so my wounds do not heal as fast and I will often find blood stains in different places around the house after changing watch straps and bracelets. Luckily, I have not gotten blood onto my watches because it would be an awkward thing to disclose if I ever had to sell them and I cannot, in good conscience, not mention it.


This one I am not going to sell so not worried about disclosure. In fact my selling days are over since the new 1099K requirements.


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

The Watch Ho said:


> I just dont get the allure of the highly prized and worshipped "Speedy" on this forum. The black dial speedy is about the most boring expensive watch on this forum.
> Please stay in line in an orderly fashion and throw stones one at a time. thanks.


I disagree with you strongly, sir or madam!
That’s all. It’s your opinion and just as valid as any others.


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

Ten-Ten said:


> I own a couple of watches that I really like. If they had better lume on the hands, I'd REALLY like them.


I’m a bit of a lume nut myself. What type of watch are you looking at?


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Ten-Ten said:


> I own a couple of watches that I really like. If they had better lume on the hands, I'd REALLY like them.





Toyo Panzoff said:


> I’m a bit of a lume nut myself. What type of watch are you looking at?


This one is one of my favorite and most worn watches. Indices' lume is fine, hands, only so-so.








Out of production, now.

I just got this one. It took a couple of years to hunt one down t a fair price. Again, great looking watch (IMO), but lume is only OK.









Another fun and versatile watch, with average lume:










Now, all of them are still readable when I wake up in the morning. But it takes a good charge before bed, and I have other watches that do better.


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

Ten-Ten said:


> This one is one of my favorite and most worn watches. Indices' lume is fine, hands, only so-so.
> View attachment 16925839
> 
> Out of production, now.
> ...


I can tell you with great certainty that Armida is a monster when it comes to lume:

















As is Signum:









True story: I was shooting another watch inside under controlled lighting but I kept getting light spillover from… somewhere. It turns out it was the Signum on my wrist and it had to sit in the corner until I was done.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks, Toyo. Great lookin' watches. I have an Armida, a Tempest and a Maranez (and a Magrette, FWIW) that will light up a room. But the three I mentioned are a little bit disappointing, since they are otherwise such awesome watches.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Ten-Ten said:


> I mentioned ...





Tanjecterly said:


> I confess that ...





Mr. James Duffy said:


> I ...


I cong - fey - yuss: 
As I get these three gents all jumbled up in my head, it is exceedingly confusing to me when all three post in close proximity to one another. 

SIGH!!


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Well, chrono, we do all have 5K+ posts.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Ten-Ten said:


> Well, chrono, we do all have 5K+ posts.


I confess we are also all super cool and clever.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Ten-Ten said:


> Well, chrono, we do all have 5K+ posts.


Pouring gasoline on an already raging bonfire of a situation that is reeking of suspiciousness !


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

This thread needs a raging bonfire of vanities.


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

Tanjecterly said:


> This thread needs a raging bonfire of vanities.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

My favorite thing ever is when a retailer or eBay seller pre-sets the watch to your exact time zone, etc.

So you open the box and the watch is...ready to go. Just shows a tiny bit of thought by the seller, I crave it.

Although I also like setting a watch up myself, so.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Tanjecterly said:


> I confess that I don't like stabbing myself in the fingertips when resizing my bracelet; my screwdrivers seem to have a nasty habit of puncturing my skin when they slip off the screws, so my new bracelet is decorated with blood splatter. Wonderful.
> 
> I think I might as well go put on bandaids BEFORE I try resizing bracelets and unscrewing, removing and screwing in pins.


Last time I shortened a bracelet I borrowed my wife's thimble. Worked like a charm.

Still, little screws are so much easier to work with and look better too IMHO.

Edit: typo


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Whenever I see a "Can you recommend...?" thread, I post this in my head. Silently.


----------



## AllenG (Oct 21, 2020)

I confess I'm not a fan of bracelets. I prefer my watch with leather, rubber, perlon, nato etc....
I keep trying and I will flip them right back and the bracelet goes back in the drawer.

I confess I'm a little crazy when it comes to matching watch strap to shoes, belt, clothes not necessarily the same color but has to be in the same color wheel.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Mixed lume shades make my eye twitch.


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Yamidan (Jan 24, 2019)

captainmorbid said:


> Mixed lume shades make my eye twitch.
> 
> 
> Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


Yep, makes a watch look frankened to me


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

captainmorbid said:


> Mixed lume shades make my eye twitch.
> 
> 
> Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


For me, it's also the mismatch between the appearance of the lume on the hands and indices, in daylight that is.

It was the main reason for parting company with my otherwise beloved Oris Divers 65.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I have wondered about the lives of those who consistently make it to the 'Top Contributors of the Month.'
I have even used a calculator to see how many posts one would have to make per day to reach those astronomical numbers. 

I personify the old saying: "The devil finds work for idle hands."


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

captainmorbid said:


> Mixed lume shades make my eye twitch.


No friend like a friend who lends a hand (or a watch) to make your eye twitch


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> No friend like a friend who lends a hand (or a watch) to make your eye twitch
> View attachment 17011951


-brain immediately starts to wonder what size the insert is-

…..











Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

More than once, I have found a perfect strap for a watch, but couldn't use it, as with the available punched holes, it was either slightly too tight, or slightly too loose. I only realised yesterday that you can adjust a strap between holes, by swapping the buckle for a smaller, or larger one (i.e. shorter, or longer tang size).


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Sceptic_Pencil. said:


> More than once, I have found a perfect strap for a watch, but couldn't use it, as with the available punched holes, it was either slightly too tight, or slightly too loose. I only realised yesterday that you can adjust a strap between holes, by swapping the buckle for a smaller, or larger one (i.e. shorter, or longer tang size).


That’s brilliant!


Today’s confession: I think I enjoy the sub $500 dollar category because, I don’t have an eye for details….


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

captainmorbid said:


> Today’s confession: I think I enjoy the sub $500 dollar category because, I don’t have an eye for details….


I used to think this and I still do, in a sense. It took me a very long time to move upmarket because of how much of an affordables guy I am at heart.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> .


O


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## cheapy (Jul 12, 2011)

I like quartz watches. I have a Bulova Precisionist, a Tudor Monarch, Tag Professional, and a Tissot T-touch. I can put one on in the morning and not have to set it. Plus, they are really nice looking watches that are easier on the wallet than their brand name suggests. The watch I want to purchase next is a Longines VHP.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

cheapy said:


> The watch I want to purchase next is a Longines VHP.


Better hurry up because some murmurs on it.








Are Longines dropping the VHP ?


I think that Longines have decided to drop the VHP No longer marketing the GMT version Fewer and fewer versions of time-only and Chrono on offer VHP removed from the list of Longines watchmaking milestones Then I found this interview with Longines new President at...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## cheapy (Jul 12, 2011)

Saswatch said:


> Better hurry up because some murmurs on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw one pop up in the sales forum, and Amazon carries them. For now. Not a lot of them on Ebay though.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I confess that I was secretly and impatiently looking forward to the 11-11 sale being over, so I would not have to suffer any more than I had already, the existential angst of
having to make a decision over whether to buy all those watches I had in my basket, and save me a whopping $50.

Now that the sale is indeed over, alas, I feel forlorn and verklempt.
Dammit.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Sits in Canada, scrolling through the BF sales thread links… momentary excitement(s) immediately concluded with “usd”. 

Happy thanksgiving!


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

captainmorbid said:


> Sits in Canada, scrolling through the BF sales thread links… momentary excitement(s) immediately concluded with “usd”.
> 
> Happy thanksgiving!
> 
> ...


…orders watch parts…


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I may have accidentally ordered two watches this Black Friday. 

If, by chance, you read a story about a man being drawn and quartered this holiday season by his wife, well, that would be me.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Chronopolis said:


> I confess that I was secretly and impatiently looking forward to the 11-11 sale being over, so I would not have to suffer any more than I had already, the existential angst of
> having to make a decision over whether to buy all those watches I had in my basket, and save me a whopping $50.
> 
> Now that the sale is indeed over, alas, I feel forlorn and verklempt.
> Dammit.


D'OH!! Black Friday sale !!!
This above, all over again. What am I, Prometheus? And Ali Ex = the eagle?

I still have a whole day left getting my liver pecked at!!! Dammit !!!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Well, well, how the turntables.......

Comes to mind when you're setting the time your Eco-Drives based on the time from two accurate mechanical watches.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I really love most of the SINN watches I have seen. 
I've always dreamed of owning one or two someday. 

But today, I realized, and finally decided to accept, that I can never own one. 
I simply cannot wear one. I could not bear looking at it, without hearing in my head, all those NPCs who have said: "Forgive me Father, for I have SINNED," thinking they are witty af. 
It makes me want to push the nuclear buttons. 

I am afraid my internal organs will go into convulsions if I allowed myself to share anything more than is absolutely unavoidable on this earth, even indirectly, 
with people who are THAT lobotomized AND pre-programmed, from sheer lack of, well, wit.


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> I really love most of the SINN watches I have seen.
> I've always dreamed of owning one or two someday.
> 
> But today, I realized, and finally decided to accept, that I can never own one.
> ...


If it helps... I believe it's pronounced Zinn.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I really love most of the SINN watches I have seen.
> I've always dreamed of owning one or two someday.
> 
> But today, I realized, and finally decided to accept, that I can never own one.
> ...


I thought I was never going to enjoy an Oceanus watch because the second half of that brand on dial. Giggled the first day, then it got old and now love that watch. Maybe the same will happen to you.


----------



## rdoder (Jul 13, 2013)

I confess to extreme mental gymnastics, in order to not buy yet another watch!

I created Watch of Power™ (like Ring of Power, except it's a watch)! It's a watch imbued with personal significance that trumps all other watches. You know how watch marketing tries to sell you watches by providing stories of e.g. historical significant events, brand heritage, functional significance, etc. Well, why not just make my own stories, and sell what I have to myself, so that I feel what I got is good enough, or dare I think, better than all others?

e.g. My current Watch of Power (W o P) is my SRG005 on wrist while I'm at work. It looks and works okay. What makes it significant is, it's my work watch. My story is, I make a living wearing it. It helps me to manage time, write down date on entries, etc. It and I have a personal history. It's been working with me at work for three years. When I wear it, I'm not tempted by any other watch. That's the power of W o P! haha Lately, I've been wanting Breitling Superocean 36mm turquoise dial, but with my W o P on, I feel no watch hunger! Let's see how well that works (or not).


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Sometimes I feel like buying a watch, just to watch it track….


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## G-raven (8 mo ago)

captainmorbid said:


> Sometimes I feel like buying a watch, just to watch it track….
> 
> 
> Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


It's so thrilling I agree


----------



## G-raven (8 mo ago)

After I pull the trigger and order a watch, I delete all photos and screen shots I may have of it on my phone. I no longer look at photos on the internet, or read about the watch, or watch reviews. I try to delete it out of.my brain, and existence, to only look at the watch again when I open up the package in person.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I am subscribed to the Hi-Ends thread __ Hi-Ends eye candy thread!!! __ .

I have no intention of buying any watch over $1K if I can help it, but, as an artist, I am still curious to see what sort of watches go for an arm + leg.

I'd say, at least 70% over there look like crap. To me, and perhaps ONLY to me.
And 25% are just plain dullsville, worthy of a successful real estate guy somewhere in Indiana or Yukon. 
Again, only to me, perhaps.

And those that look passably attractive? 
Umm, not significantly more attractive than any other watch that can be had for under 1K actually.
As with all things in life, only about 1 - 3 % look outstanding enough to merit a second look.

Aaaaand, here's the confession:

I still click LIKE on the fuglies, so as to come off as a sophisticated connoisseur to those folks over there.
How very lowbrowishly obsequious of me.
But I yam what I yam.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I confess that it's been harder and harder to get excited about this hobby, and that I don't see myself getting any other watch in the near future.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

mougino said:


> I confess that it's been harder and harder to get excited about this hobby, and that I don't see myself getting any other watch in the near future.


I am in the same awkward plateau in the watch hobby right now. Part of the reason is how I have managed to move further upmarket which has made it easier to resist the temptation of seeing more affordable watches on sale. I might be a USD $1000+ watch guy now and I confess that saddens me a bit.


----------



## Fahoo Forays (Feb 12, 2021)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I am in the same awkward plateau in the watch hobby right now. Part of the reason is how I have managed to move further upmarket which has made it easier to resist the temptation of seeing more affordable watches on sale. I might be a USD $1000+ watch guy now and I confess that saddens me a bit.


It shouldn't. 

Staying above a certain price means your watches will be nicer on average. Right now, I have a five-piece rotation where two are over $1000, one is $650 and two are under $600 (the two under $600 are also over 50 years old and would have cost much more in the dollars of the day they were made, so there's that). Accounting for vintage tech and specs, there is no quality difference between my vintages and my more costly newer pieces. 

That doesn't mean I won't see a $600-$900 watch and buy it for gits and shiggles or because I like it that much despite the low price. It does mean that I won't be buying seven or eight of 'em like I did in 2021...

I look at it this way. I hadn't bought the Vostoks, I'd have about $900 more to spend on a better piece. But without buying the Vostoks and joining WUS, I'd never have found out which watches are worth my money and which need to be ignored.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Fahoo Forays said:


> It shouldn't.
> 
> Staying above a certain price means your watches will be nicer on average. Right now, I have a five-piece rotation where two are over $1000, one is $650 and two are under $600 (the two under $600 are also over 50 years old and would have cost much more in the dollars of the day they were made, so there's that). Accounting for vintage tech and specs, there is no quality difference between my vintages and my more costly newer pieces.
> 
> ...


I might just be lamenting moving beyond the phase in the hobby where I am carelessly figuring what I like and value in my collection. That feeling where I am buying so many watches without thinking about equity (I prefer calling it equity than value retention) was quite liberating. Sure, I am still tempted by affordable Seiko and Citizen divers, and Casio G-Shocks (because who isn't?) but the pull is nowhere near what it was two years ago for whatever reason.

As for vintage watches, I went through a long phase of buying vintage Seiko and focusing on the mechanical models in the Seiko Chariot line but baked-in too much redundancy with themselves and with modern dress watches. Now, my focus is on precious metal and titanium cases, and exotic material dials, as well as unapologetic dress watches from jewelry brands like Cartier, Piaget, Chopard, Tiffany & Co., and vintage Tiffany and Turler signed watches. Recently realizing how well rose/pink gold wears on my wrist, more than I ever expected, also changed how I look at watches.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Sometimes, I only look at my watch when I put it on and take it off. 


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

captainmorbid said:


> Sometimes, I only look at my watch when I put it on and take it off.


Sometimes I'll wear a watch for hours before realizing I forgot to set it.


----------



## rdoder (Jul 13, 2013)

Have you ever had a moment when something "clicks over"? I had such experience recently.

At some point, I started wanting a blue dial watch with clear look at the blue dial. But over time, I learned that might be hard to achieve, because blue (dark) dial is harder to see to begin with, and exceptional anti-reflective coating(s) (to reduce reflections that prevent seeing the dial well) and domed crystal (to shrink the size of reflected images) might be required.

But something clicked for me once when I was on the toilet and looking at my black dial watch. With a black dial, I'm not asking that I see the dial well, because it's black, there's nothing to see. Then it hit me that with black dial watches, I don't care about seeing the dial well anymore or as much, and it's like a relief, like I had a satisfying poo. And then, not having to chase "clear look at blue dial", or buy that next watch to try to get what I want, is a nice break.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I like it when someone tries to sell a watch for exactly the same amount of money he paid for it, it's worn and four years old, with some hairlines on it, etc. etc.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I was at school today. Teaching. Ostensibly. 

I ran into some people whose identity I could not make out. 
They seemed to know me, and nodded to me as they made eye contact. 
I had NO idea who they were, but assumed they were students. 

So, in a pointless show of professorially pointless authority (and even more pointless authoritarianism),
I looked at them in that asininely friendly way, but with a hint of sternness (to emphasize my said pointless authority and authoritarianism), and pointed to my watch, AS IF to say: "Don't be late to class!" even though I knew fully well that they were NOT going to any class today. 

They looked a bit puzzled as if to say - "da F is wrong wid him?" - but I felt hugely proud, warm n fuzzy inside about having a watch to point at.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^ Your mistake was having a watch in the first place, hence the puzzlement.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

This morning, I put on a red sweatshirt. 
My watch had an orange second hand. 
I wondered, for a few seconds, if it was going to look OK.


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> I really love most of the SINN watches I have seen.
> I've always dreamed of owning one or two someday.
> 
> But today, I realized, and finally decided to accept, that I can never own one.
> ...


All I can say is I wish we'd all been able to avoid original Sinn the way you have. We'd still be frolicking naked in a garden, with food just falling into our hands. Commendable, very commendable.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm like a proud papa, seeing this thread I started in 2016 still going strong. 

I confess that I have no less than a dozen quartz watches that I love sitting in my watch drawers dead, because I don't want to pay my local Watch Guy to put that many batteries in; and -- despite having the correct tools, and being OK with tasks like bracelet sizing -- I just don't have the self-confidence to do the job myself.

I will never be accused of being nimble, and I fear I would in some way bollocks up a favorite watch.


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

Do it dude. Take the plunge.









Except for the snap-in/press in case backs. Those are a hard no.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

As I'm sitting here Christmas shopping and ordering yet another purse for my wife that she wants, I'm thinking "Why in the hell do you need another purse?". Then I'm glad I didn't open my mouth as I think about all the watches I've bought. Since I got into watch collecting I have lost the moral upper hand in financial responsibility discussions. I kind of don't like that feeling.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

LMS70 said:


> As I'm sitting here Christmas shopping and ordering yet another purse for my wife that she wants, I'm thinking "Why in the hell do you need another purse?". Then I'm glad I didn't open my mouth as I think about all the watches I've bought. Since I got into watch collecting I have lost the moral upper hand in financial responsibility discussions. I kind of don't like that feeling.


This. I also don't like when the wife declines buying some toy for the kids and they argue that if I can have all those watches they can have all the toys. 
Right now I have merely 5 watches, it's more under control than the kids' gazillion toys.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Children understand that watches are toys for men.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> Children understand that watches are toys for men.


That tracks. If the unopened case of Star Wars: Episode One—The Phantom Menace action figures in my storage unit is any indication, my watch collecting "journey" could be heading to a regretful future.


----------



## Bassopotamus (Jan 12, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> And those that look passably attractive?
> Umm, not significantly more attractive than any other watch that can be had for under 1K actually.
> As with all things in life, only about 1 - 3 % look outstanding enough to merit a second look.
> 
> ...


Agreed. While I can appreciate the craftsmanship, there are an awful lot of high end watches that are just nasty, or super dull.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Ooh! I think I’ll wear you today.. wind-wind-wind, set date to yesterday, timecheck, roll calendar and hands to almost now, hack at 12:00, timecheck, set minute hand to next minute, use clock app to watch seconds hand motion, and three-two-push in crown… DAMMIT… I can live with 3 seconds slow… wind-wind-wind, screw in crown… smirk with self satisfaction, admire watch(maybe even charge LUME!)… Notice background watch box. Ueh..



Repeat…


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I confess to having multiple auction site accounts and using the "burner account" to bid against myself just to see if the sniper bid placed by my real account is even close to the current highest bidder. I am a monster.


----------



## G-raven (8 mo ago)

Alot of times whenever I buy a strap for a watch, that strap ends up on a different watch than the originally intended watch that I purchased it for.


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

I like to have a wide variety of watches, hence my attraction to F71. And, I like to tinker and mod. Don't want to do that with higher value watches. I do get great enjoyment from relatively inexpensive watches - nice, that!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

G-raven said:


> Alot of times whenever I buy a strap for a watch, that strap ends up on a different watch than the originally intended watch that I purchased it for.


I do the same except it is usually with unreasonably priced Seiko OEM straps and bracelets.


DesertArt said:


> I like to have a wide variety of watches, hence my attraction to F71. And, I like to tinker and mod. Don't want to do that with higher value watches. I do get great enjoyment from relatively inexpensive watches - nice, that!


I did too but after buying several higher-end watches "accidentally," my focus and money shifted upmarket. However, I still like variety and I like to think I still have F71 in my heart. These days with affordables or otherwise, my guiding principle is to build an interesting collection that is independent of value retention.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I confess to having multiple auction site accounts and using the "burner account" to bid against myself just to see if the sniper bid placed by my real account is even close to the current highest bidder. I am a monster.


I confess to being aroused to curiosity about how this Jasonbormeish-sounding "burner account" thing works, but am too proud to ask
anyone whose handle is "Mr Duffy"  as it rhymes with 'puffy,' as it reminds me of my 9th grade homeroom teacher (one puffy Mr. Farnsworth),
a real life Poindexter who taught Geometry.










Oddly, he had a daughter in my grade who was unbelievably hot (and reputed to be slutty), as if she were the daughter of a debauched rock star.

And true to his image, Mr. Farnsworth was proud of the big sign he had made himself, and placed under the clock in the classroom.
It read: _"Time will pass. Will you?" _
GROAN!!!!

But his daughter though. Smokin' !!!!
How exactly was he able to get together with a hot woman (his wife) to sire such a hot looking daughter?? A mystery.

I imagine the daughter is a fat granny by now, with grandkids who are fat, with pink hair, and neck tats, and woke AF.
That is, if she managed to not die of drug OD, or excessive abortions..... all of which explains why I need a burner account.
Or does it? 
Wut?

SIGH.


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

I admit I started the year off with a bang. Purchasing both my Panerai and my Omega within a couple months of each other. 
Then nothing... 
It's been 8 months. 
I'm getting antsy. 
I'd like to try on the Zenith Skyline... but that new Hanhart flyback has grabbed my attention.


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

I quietly curse sales posts where you have to scroll down through six or seven photos of back, sides, strap/bracelet, whatever before you can see a decent front view.


----------



## rdoder (Jul 13, 2013)

I confess to the following blasphemous thoughts in a watch forum:

Some might look down on those "show-off" types that buy an expensive watch for the sole purpose of showing wealth and success. But it occurred to me today that maybe they have better lives than the watch obsessed. e.g. They might buy "one and done" status watch; it's just a nice looking feel-good watch, they don't need more; they go on with their lives. Whereas I want the next hit of pleasure from yet another watch, and I'm stuck in these want-don't-want cycles. Today I kinda wish I just be a watch show-off guy, just wear that nice watch, and stop wanting the next watch.

I did say this is blasphemous.


----------

